# How was your cycle commute?



## ChrisFilter (Feb 19, 2009)

Commute ranting is so big, and cycle commutes can be brilliant, so I thought I'd start a new thread for those of us who cycle to work.

Today? I got the train. Puncture yesterday. Terrible road surface at Tulse Hill as you come from West Norwood through to the South Circular. Saw a pot hole late and had to cover over it. Hit the back wheel hard enough to give me an instant flat. 

Luckily I used to live there, so wheeled it to a mate's who stored my bike at his, then drove me to HH station. Result!

Apart from that, I only started cycling to work again the week before last and I'm lovin every minute of it. Interestly I find I'm enjoying the 12 mile commute more than I used to enjoy my 7 and 4 mile commutes. Feels like a proper distance, and I'm pacing myself a bit more rather than sprinting all the way. 

South Norwood hill is a nice warm up in the morning. Had to walk up the first couple of times, but now I can manage it ok. Same with Knight's Hill on the way home. That is a bit of a struggle considering I'm carrying about 2 stone in excess weight, plus a heavy bag. Improving each cycle though.

All in all, really enjoying it and getting fit far quicker than expected. 

How was/is your cycle commute?


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 19, 2009)

you're such a show-off motherfucker.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 19, 2009)

No I'm not. Amongst proper cyclists I would be laughed at for struggling with Knight's Hill.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2009)

I got a wet arse
You're a pussy, Chris!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Commute ranting is so big



Sucessful?
Popular?


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 19, 2009)

I got the tube today b'cos it was pouring with rain when i got up. 
Really really wish i'd taken my bike now. 

This week, cycling in has been fantastic. The temperature is perfect and it feels like such a treat after endless weeks of being absoultely frozen. 

My bike feels a little battered and bruised at the moment though. All the recent weather has been bad for it


----------



## sir.clip (Feb 19, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> No I'm not. Amongst proper cyclists I would be laughed at for struggling with Knight's Hill.




Yep.. You got that right..


----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 19, 2009)

I didn't cycle in today. Didn't want to ruin my beautiful locks.
And I hate walking around with a wet arse.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 19, 2009)

It was a snow storm this morning. Bit slippery but chucked a hat, some gloves and waterproofs over my suit. 
The snow came down faster than they could clear the cycle lanes and it felt a bit sketchy on a fixie with skinny tires. Didn't put my feet down once.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 19, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> I got the tube today b'cos it was pouring with rain when i got up. Really really wish i'd taken my bike now.


Aye, I got the bus because it was pissing down where I live... then 10 mins down the road it was dry 

The roads are a lot shitter after the cold weather aren't they? Seem to be loads more potholes and general bumpiness. Had to gaffa tape my mudguard back together after it snapped when I hit a hole on Monday


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2009)

Not a proper cyclist if you don't commute just cos it's raining


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 19, 2009)

Wtf?  I'll cycle when I want


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2009)

Fairweather cyclist!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 19, 2009)

Fuck off, fairweather cyclist... one day not cycling in doesn't mean I don't most days 

Just because I don't drive everyday doesn't mean I'm not a driver


----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm a Fairweather Cyclist cos I don't like getting wet for work.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 19, 2009)

I really don't care getting wet - I change when I get to work. Wind is worse.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 19, 2009)

What about your hair? Underwear? Socks?
My bag is full when I'm cycling and weighs a ton already.
And I like going fast.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a shower when I get to work and I change my clothes - my socks don't tend to get wet though, just my arse.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 19, 2009)

hmm i don't get it. I am guessing a commute in london must be harder work. I never have a sweat on and I am wearing a suit and waterproofs (if applicable). In the summer a shirt and trousers. I shower before I leave for work.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2009)

How fast do you cycle? I don't get a sweat on if I keep down to 10mph or less


----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 19, 2009)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> hmm i don't get it. I am guessing a commute in london must be harder work. I never have a sweat on and I am wearing a suit and waterproofs (if applicable). In the summer a shirt and trousers. I shower before I leave for work.



Not really. It takes me 20 minutes to cycle from Streatham Hill to Victoria.
The problem is that I sprint-cycle on high gears and sweat loads.
And in work, I have to wear a smart suit and look the part - typical corporate environment bollocks.

Wished I had a shower place in here


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 19, 2009)

Fell off my bike when going too fast around a corner a few days ago.  Broke thumb and generally bruised.  Being forced to do my 18 mile round trip in borrowed car until I recover.  I find commuting by car generally rubbish.  It's not any quicker in the car and I really miss getting my twice daily dose of exercise.  I'm also missing the glowing feel I get when I reach my destination -I don't feel feel I've left my working day behind when I get home and can feel restless through lack of exercise.  I'm also a fair bit worse off after paying for fuel etc.

Hopefully next week I'll be well enough to ride again - what ever the weather.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 19, 2009)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> hmm i don't get it. I am guessing a commute in london must be harder work. I never have a sweat on and I am wearing a suit and waterproofs (if applicable). In the summer a shirt and trousers. I shower before I leave for work.


Waterproofs over a suit... that must make you sweat?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 19, 2009)

Round about 15 - 20 mph. Not hard. But it's a light fixed wheel and no traffic other than other cyclists to contend with.  Most of the time I keep a suit a work and wear jeans and shirt and tie with a jacket over the top. I just don't sweat doing it.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 19, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Waterproofs over a suit... that must make you sweat?



it's not stopped snowing for 3 days and the wind chill is bitter.


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 19, 2009)

i need to get my bike fixed. i miss cycling. even in the rain.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2009)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Round about 15 - 20 mph. Not hard. But it's a light fixed wheel and no traffic other than other cyclists to contend with.  Most of the time I keep a suit a work and wear jeans and shirt and tie with a jacket over the top. I just don't sweat doing it.




Maybe you're fitter than me - I have a spare tire round my waist and I try to keep above 20mph where it's safe to do so as I feel like I've wasted my commute if I don't get sweaty and out-of-breath


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 19, 2009)

BigPhil said:


> I'm also missing the glowing feel I get when I reach my destination -I don't feel feel I've left my working day behind when I get home and can feel restless through lack of exercise.  .




Yeah, this is true for me too. If i don't cycle in, i have to go to the gym or something after work, otherwise i can't sleep and just feel horrible. 
I like that feeling of hunger you get after cycling into work aswell - it makes food taste so good!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 19, 2009)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> it's not stopped snowing for 3 days and the wind chill is bitter.


I still sweat in the cold 



Hellsbells said:


> Yeah, this is true for me too. If i don't cycle in, i have to go to the gym or something after work, otherwise i can't sleep and just feel horrible.


Same here... off for a swim later


----------



## ddraig (Feb 19, 2009)

got the bus today as i managed to finally mangle back wheel into snapping whilst crossing a main road on way back last night! 
already missing it and can't cycle to bike shop to look for new bike under 'cycle to work scheme' so will have to borrow a bloody car 
need my new bike quick!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 19, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I got a wet arse
> You're a pussy, Chris!



I didn't have an inner tube and the puncture is beyond repair.. was nowt to do with the weather.

As for not sweating, Boris, you're a freak. Even when I was fit and slim, I would sweat torrents.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2009)

No, I meant you are a pussy for not being able to manage a steep hill


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 19, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> I didn't have an inner tube and the puncture is beyond repair.. was nowt to do with the weather.
> 
> As for not sweating, Boris, you're a freak. Even when I was fit and slim, I would sweat torrents.



Cheers. I sweat in the gym or playing football and feel the ache afterwards. Cycling here is no sweat (v flat). I do 30km a couple of nights a week. Guess I must have the build for it.


----------



## Termite Man (Feb 19, 2009)

I only cycled monday and tuesday after 2 weeks off the bike but I have noticed that pedestrians seem to have got even more reckless/stupid . I had 3 near misses from people walking out in front of me on Monday and another 2 on Tuesday . And the car drivers weren't much better  
Although I was quite chuffed to only have to stop at 1 traffic light on the way home on Tuesday , I still haven't managed the elusive 0 red lights yet


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 19, 2009)

Well nice. It's half-term so the roads were virtually empty. Also, it wasn't raining or excessively cold.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2009)

Termite Man said:


> I only cycled monday and tuesday after 2 weeks off the bike but I have noticed that pedestrians seem to have got even more reckless/stupid . I had 3 near misses from people walking out in front of me on Monday and another 2 on Tuesday . And the car drivers weren't much better
> Although I was quite chuffed to only have to stop at 1 traffic light on the way home on Tuesday , I still haven't managed the elusive 0 red lights yet



I've managed it twice in two years


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 19, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> No, I meant you are a pussy for not being able to manage a steep hill



But I can now, you 'nana


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 19, 2009)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Cheers. I sweat in the gym or playing football and feel the ache afterwards. Cycling here is no sweat (v flat). I do 30km a couple of nights a week. Guess I must have the build for it.



The flatness may have a lot to do with it.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 19, 2009)

And also how hard you cycle.


----------



## Termite Man (Feb 19, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I've managed it twice in two years



How many lights do you have to go through . I always end up having to stop at the end of acre lane


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 19, 2009)

that and my bike weighs next to nothing. 19 pounds or just under. With no looking over your shoulder for buses baring down on you or owt.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 19, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> And also how hard you cycle.



42 x 16 fixed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2009)

Termite Man said:


> How many lights do you have to go through . I always end up having to stop at the end of acre lane



12 including crossings I think


----------



## Termite Man (Feb 19, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> 12 including crossings I think



I have 22 on the way to work ( 21 normally but there are road works at the moment ) and 18 ( normally 17 ) on the way home .


----------



## Crispy (Feb 19, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I've managed it twice in two years



It's knackering! Not sure if I've ever done City-Brixton without a single red, though. There are loads of lights on that route.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 19, 2009)

13 on my ride to work here. I always try and do it without putting a foot down.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2009)

It's exhilarating!


----------



## Termite Man (Feb 19, 2009)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> 13 on my ride to work here. I always try and do it without putting a foot down.



I count the foot down as stopping , if I'm not moving but able to keep my feet on the pedals and balance then I haven't stopped


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2009)

Crispy said:


> It's knackering! Not sure if I've ever done City-Brixton without a single red, though. There are loads of lights on that route.



I do Brixton-Westminster, so maybe not as far as yoy


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2009)

Termite Man said:


> I count the foot down as stopping , if I'm not moving but able to keep my feet on the pedals and balance then I haven't stopped



You don't do that stupid balancing act do you?


----------



## Termite Man (Feb 19, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> You don't do that stupid balancing act do you?



No I'm crap at doing that . I just know how the lights on my journey go so if I see a red light ahead then I slow down so I don't have to stop . Thats why the lights at Brixton Town Hall fuck me up , there is no real scope for going slow because there are too many cars waiting at the lights !


----------



## Sunray (Feb 19, 2009)

Currently my commute is annoying as I am waiting for the return of my nice frame with added bling of a deep rich Indigo with high metallic lacquer.   The spare bike I thought was OK, now I've got better, its a piece of shit.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 19, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> You don't do that stupid balancing act do you?



you mean trackstands? Yes. A good skill to have IMO


----------



## Crispy (Feb 19, 2009)

Surely putting a foot down is safer?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 19, 2009)

only if you can't balance.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2009)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> you mean trackstands? Yes. A good skill to have IMO



why? It just seems a stupid waste of concentration and energy


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 19, 2009)

well, for example I don't use spd's and if i have to start off cycling from a light trying to get a toe into clips, that impeeds my concentration. Therefore, stay as you are. Take off easily.

Plus it looks cool, once you get it sussed there is nothing better thatn cycling backwards out of a trackstand and spinning the bike into a forwards momentum. Of course, you don't to do that on the daily commute.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2009)

It's just a stupid show off thing. No practical use, esp if you use SPDs


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 19, 2009)

esp if you use spd's IMO.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2009)

Are you saying it's useful if you use SPDs?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 19, 2009)

plus learning that kind of control and balance of your bike will only improve your bike handling skills. Having seen how sketchy alot of cyclists are, some of them need to know how to handle their machines properly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2009)

Hmm, it makes you look like a prick - you could say that doing a handbrake turn makes you a better driver, but you'd still be a prick


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 19, 2009)

well for someone who sweats alot you must like making an effort for yourself    , unclip, put foot down, wait for lights, start cycling, clip back in (whilst watching traffic), start cadence again.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 19, 2009)

how does having better control over your bike make you look like a prick? A prick is someone I saw last time in london who almost got flattened by a bus because they didn't know how to ride their fucking bike and wobbled into the middle of the road as they took off.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2009)

Nah, you don't clip your left in til you're on a proper staight, otherwise you just keep your unclipped foot on the left pedal as you ride away as fast as you can. It's annoying seeing these wobbly riders who are just looking at their wheels and nothing else, cos I invariable overtake them later on.


----------



## sir.clip (Feb 20, 2009)

Trackstanding is a great skill at the track..

But in the bus lane its really not a great skill.. Its like wheel spining in a ford escort.. Its just naff. Wheel spinning a robin reliant is another story.
So track standing a Raleigh shopper is cool. Trackstanding a fluro bob jackson is naff.

I Dont belive that anyone who can balance standing still has a greater control of their bicycle whist traveling along.. Thats crazy science..


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 20, 2009)

sir.clip said:


> Trackstanding is a great skill at the track..
> 
> But in the bus lane its really not a great skill.. Its like wheel spining in a ford escort.. Its just naff. Wheel spinning a robin reliant is another story.
> So track standing a Raleigh shopper is cool. Trackstanding a fluro bob jackson is naff.
> ...



What, understanding where your centre of gravity is. Learning how to shift and control your weight of course improves your handling. Wheelies are naff, not havng to put your feet down at lights just makes sense to me. Smoother riding.

Of course I have never commuted by cycle in London. I think that why there may be so much difference between what i am saying and what the stories from you guys are. Cycling here is a joy. Bike lanes are everywhere, everyone cycles so car drivers are instinctive about looking. It has it's own culture. But is not a snobbish sublculture or holier than thou attitude.

It's just fun.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 20, 2009)

Do any of you say 'Good Morning' to fellow cyclists?


was delayed slightly this morning - think there was a murder on Brixton Hill.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 20, 2009)

This sums up my commute pretty well.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 20, 2009)

i like trying to get to work with no stops or foot downs (and i do that balancing thing as well )

i got told off yesterday by a copper near moorgate for cycling on the pavement - the fact that it was a sign-posted cycle lane didn't seem to bother them


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Do any of you say 'Good Morning' to fellow cyclists?


Nope -  and I reckon I'll have punched one or more of 'em before the year's out - there are some right selfish w*n&ers taking to two wheels ...for the moment I content myself with getting in their way.


----------



## han (Feb 20, 2009)

I love mine - Brixton Hill to Euston - easy peasy, 6.7 miles, takes me 30 mins.

The nicest bit is going over Waterloo bridge which I love, then to Euston through the back streets (Drury Lane, British Museum, SOAS, Gordon Square) and voila!

I always wear a bicycle-specific heart rate monitor - one of the Polar ones, so I can measure distance/speed/calories/heart rate. It's very very motivating actually cos you can see your fitness improve very quickly. I'm hoping to shift quite a lot of lard  by the summer and am going to be looking for some longer circular rides (1hr +) that incorporate hills if anyone knows any good ones. Central Hill up to Crystal Palace is a corker. I can do that one without stopping now.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 20, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> Nope -  and I reckon I'll have punched one or more of 'em before the year's out - there are some right selfish w*n&ers taking to two wheels ...for the moment I content myself with getting in their way.




Remember that god-awful film Pay It Forward with that annoying kid from Sixth Sense?
Some old dude said "Good Morning" to me at the lights - and I ended saying it two other cyclists.
And now I'm feeling giddy.

Does that mean you're one of those cyclists that cycle 5mph in low gear on a flat? Cos you gotta catch 'em if you wanna punch 'em


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 20, 2009)

han said:


> I love mine - Brixton Hill to Euston - easy peasy, 6.7 miles, takes me 30 mins.


I must be a really slow cyclist  mine's just over 5 miles and takes about 40 mins (there are about 15 sets of traffic lights and the joys of elephant, but still seems really slow ).

Hoping spinning will help me with hills, need to change my route and do more hills, just can't bring myself to go up dog kennel hill in the first 5mins of my commute


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Does that mean you're one of those cyclists that cycle 5mph in low gear on a flat? Cos you gotta catch 'em if you wanna punch 'em


No, but I give way to pedestrians and don't double overtake women with pushchairs just because I'm "in the zone"


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 20, 2009)

They're doing work along the canals this week, so i had to find an alternative route. And got lost


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 20, 2009)

han said:


> I always wear a bicycle-specific heart rate monitor - one of the Polar ones, so I can measure distance/speed/calories/heart rate. It's very very motivating actually cos you can see your fitness improve very quickly. I'm hoping to shift quite a lot of lard  by the summer and am going to be looking for some longer circular rides (1hr +) that incorporate hills if anyone knows any good ones. Central Hill up to Crystal Palace is a corker. I can do that one without stopping now.



They sound like fun!  How much do you need to spend to get a decent one?  Can you recommend one?  Do they work when off the bike as well, say for when you go for a run?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 20, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> No, but I give way to pedestrians and don't double overtake women with pushchairs just because I'm "in the zone"



Can't agree with you more. 

My only cycle-crime is that I run red lights (if traffic is clear).


----------



## matt m (Feb 20, 2009)

Someone really needs to do something about the state of the road underneath the dark bridge before the roundabout on the south side of Westminster Bridge. It's almost like a deliberate trap for cyclists. There I was thinking "this is just the sort of place where you get a puncture cos it's too dark to see the ground" and immediately go over about 18 bastard potholes and wooooosh, a puncture the size of a crevice.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 20, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> My only cycle-crime is that I run red lights (if traffic is clear).


And my only one is that I can't help calling people like you 'cunt'  Not _you _personally, but I get a bit too angry when I cycle and it pisses me off when people run red lights, or worse go over pedestrian crossings, when someone is crossing  (but that's a different thread ).


----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> And my only one is that I can't help calling people like you 'cunt'  Not _you _personally, but I get a bit too angry when I cycle and it pisses me off when people run red lights, or worse go over pedestrian crossings, when someone is crossing  (but that's a different thread ).



When I run red lights, I often see other cyclists shaking their heads in disgrace. I do want to say 'sorry' but what's the point of waiting at a red light when there's no danger? I do ride passively when pedestrians are about. If anything, I'm more paranoid and scared of pedestrians than big lorries (there's more of them and some don't pay that much attention when crossing roads).


----------



## Crispy (Feb 20, 2009)

The thing is, your asessment of 'no danger' may be different to other people's, or even wrong. Your senses are not perfect and neither are other road users. You only have to be wrong once. Best to play it safe and be a few minutes late eh?

Oh yeah, and the 'giving us a bad name thing' too. I reckon there's something to that.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 20, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> When I run red lights, I often see other cyclists shaking their heads in disgrace. I do want to say 'sorry' but *what's the point of waiting at a red light when there's no danger?* I do ride passively when pedestrians are about. If anything, I'm more paranoid and scared of pedestrians than big lorries (there's more of them and some don't pay that much attention when crossing roads).


...because it's not your right of way, even if it is clear, and I reckon it's what gives cyclists a bad name with motorists, it's a can of worms. 

To be fair I probably shout at more pedestrians than I do cyclists


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning, I've been reading this thread and hoping it wasn't going to turn into a red light jumping argument... pretty please? 

I've taken to singing loudly at pedestrians who get step out with out looking. Mr Boombastic being the tune of choice last week. Having said that I've just been in Glasgow and the highlands for a week, and have realised that London drivers are actually much better than I credit them.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 20, 2009)

Actually you're right. No more of this! Back to day-to-day reports


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 20, 2009)

Bit off-topic, but is it worth complaining to anyone about the state of some of the roads? I know you can report potholes, but some roads I go down are really cracked and bumpy


----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 20, 2009)

No more redlight talk - from now on, I shall protect the good name of cyclists in not running them on busy main roads.




			
				BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Bit off-topic, but is it worth complaining to anyone about the state of some of the roads? I know you can report potholes, but some roads I go down are really cracked and bumpy



It's not just bikes they effect - can damage car wheels as well.
Must be able to complain...maybe something online?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2009)

Yep, pedestrians are becoming a pain.

It's easier when it's dark and you have very bright lights aimed at them from all angles ...


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 20, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> It's not just bikes they effect - can damage car wheels as well.
> Must be able to complain...maybe something online?


True.

Found a form on their website, worth a go  https://securesite.southwark.gov.uk/ShowForm.asp?fm_fid=276


----------



## Spark (Feb 20, 2009)

I had my first proper accident a few weeks ago when a pedestrian walked in front of me from behind a parked car.  She was so close i had to jam on the breaks really hard to miss her and I went flying landing chin first.

I increasingly am concerned by how invisible some are in the dark too - maybe they should be encouraged to wear high visibility stuff


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 20, 2009)

I've spent the last few weeks commuting on the tube and daydreaming about cycling instead.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 20, 2009)

me too


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 20, 2009)

Your bike still hurting Crispy?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 20, 2009)

did for a bit, but I got that licked. tilt the bars up and the brake/gear grips inwards. But now there's work reasons. should be back on monday though fingers croseed


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 20, 2009)

I haven't even got one and haven't cycled for 5 years  Buying something is an expensive minefield.

Biddly: you are a lady? What bike have you got?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 20, 2009)

Glad it's sorted Crispy  not long til Monday.

Not sure I'd call myself a lady, but erm yeh  

I've got a specialized sirrus - it's not a fancy bike but does the job


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 20, 2009)

Shite roads = freeze/thaw action from the recent bad weather has messed up many a road.

On a plus side, on my ride to the station, a one mile stretch of road ends in a road closure than you can cycle around, but means there's no cars on it, so I can ride all over the road, which is nice. 

Plus I get to laugh at the car drivers who don't understand what ROAD CLOSED AT MINI ROUNDABOUT means.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 20, 2009)

Looking forward to getting back on the bike tomorrow. Really missed it the last couple of days. Luckily I don't think my wheel needs trueing after my pothole incident.

Shall I start a red light thread? I love those threads.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 20, 2009)

No


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Looking forward to getting back on the bike tomorrow. Really missed it the last couple of days. Luckily I don't think my wheel needs trueing after my pothole incident.



watch out for the pothole at :-
51.46976882217665,-2.5650393962860107

(I've just reported it)


----------



## han (Feb 20, 2009)

BigPhil said:


> They sound like fun!  How much do you need to spend to get a decent one?  Can you recommend one?  Do they work when off the bike as well, say for when you go for a run?



Hi Phil 

They are really great. Here are some:
http://www.totalcycling.com/index.p...itors/?shopsession=lq5hqcq4o4e1evsarghis1sub5

The bicycle -mounted ones don't have a wrist-strap (obviously).

I've got the cheapest one, which is £68.
http://www.totalcycling.com/index.p...ories/heart_rate_monitors/HR_POLAR_CS100.html

You could use it when going for a run as well, it has a quick-release thing that makes it easy to take on and off the bike. But you'd have to hold it in your hand whilst running, so you might prefer to get a wristwatch one for running......


----------



## han (Feb 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I must be a really slow cyclist  mine's just over 5 miles and takes about 40 mins (t*here are about 15 sets of traffic lights* and the joys of elephant, but still seems really slow ).



Aha. Traffic lights. I think this is why my journey is so fast  But I NEVER go through them if there's anyone nearby. I probably go through about 40% of them, and only on quiet/safe roads when there's NOBODY around.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 20, 2009)

I counted them on the way home... I got through 26 sets of lights  I need to change my route!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2009)

Where do you work now?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 20, 2009)

City (go through Peckham and most of Walworth Rd - that's over half of them!)


----------



## oneflewover (Feb 20, 2009)

This is home to Leeds station 14mins







and coming home from Garforth. 18mins. I live near Cross Gates and cannot get a train from there in a morning and like a longer commute home on a night.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 20, 2009)

how did you do that i.e. the graphs?


----------



## oneflewover (Feb 20, 2009)

Garmin forerunner, use it for walks, it records via gps and you can race against it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 20, 2009)

what's a garmin forerunner?


----------



## oneflewover (Feb 20, 2009)

Garmin Forerunner 201 Wrist-Mounted GPS Personal Training Device

This was Aldgate to Kings Cross via Chelsea, Fulham and Hammersmith


----------



## mauvais (Feb 20, 2009)

My bike is temporarily fucked. The brake callipers have corroded so the pistons are sticking, and the brakes rubbing. It's rideable but a bit slow and odd.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 20, 2009)

oneflewover said:


> Garmin Forerunner 201 Wrist-Mounted GPS Personal Training Device
> 
> This was Aldgate to Kings Cross via Chelsea, Fulham and Hammersmith


bloody heck, its like sci-fi come to life innit


----------



## Pat24 (Feb 23, 2009)

I had a good ride this morning. It was a spitting a little,  just enough to feel the drops pinching my face. I cycle all the way from moorlands estate, via gresham road, on to brixton rd, kennington road, baylis road, waterloo road, waterloo brigde and reach my destination at the Strand. I usually make it in 15 minutes, but as I stopped cycling for many weeks i'm taking my time getting back into shape, so it's usually about 20 mins. My bike feels a little battered and needs new brakes so i'll take her for some TLC maintenance on Saturday. I will also change its front fork for a one that my boyfriend's given me, and it's much better, so yay!


----------



## tommers (Feb 23, 2009)

yeah, got my bike out of the shed after being off last week.  Chain was rusty as hell (it was actually squeaking when I started) and realised my brake blocks are now non-existent.. and my tyres need pumping up.

Bloody british winter.

It was good to be back on it though...


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 23, 2009)

I didn't cycle today*, and am regretting it. Just took me 20 mins to get from Waterloo to Vauxhall via the bus. I could have hopped it more quickly. 


* lent the daily bike out to a friend and they flipped the hub over to the free side, and that confused / scared the hell out of me.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 23, 2009)

tommers said:


> yeah, got my bike out of the shed after being off last week.  Chain was rusty as hell (it was actually squeaking when I started) and realised my brake blocks are now non-existent.. and my tyres need pumping up.
> 
> Bloody british winter.
> 
> It was good to be back on it though...



Snap. Except I've just bought a new bike, but had last week off due to half term. Now the cold snap is pretty much over it's cycling every day for me. I don't half pile on the pounds when I'm not cycling so it's good to get a bit of exercise in the mornings. Plus it only took 40 minutes to get to work, not an hour and a half.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 23, 2009)

Cycling in and getting more muscular because of it!
Thinking of buying the bike below for competition riding - it's a nice low-mid ranger. I like the looks of that carbon frame!

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/Focus_Cayo_Team_Replica_2009/5360037589/


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 23, 2009)

I spent yesterday cleaning my bike chain and it was amazing the difference it made. Really should do it more often. 

i love cycling to work so much, especially when the weather's good. It's the one part of the day I actually always enjoy and look forward to. 
I find the rush hour tube utterly soul destroying. I honestly don't know how people can bear it every day.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2009)

It was a bit scary today - I don't like this new rule that lets scooters ride in the bus lanes. Not even buses should be allowed in the bus lanes.


----------



## Pat24 (Feb 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Not even buses should be allowed in the bus lanes.



cyclist should have sole right to the whole wide bus lane - i bet that would get more people cycling!!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2009)

24 gears 

Finally fixed my gears - well almost - just realised I'm not quite hitting the smallest rear cog...

And I need to shorten the chain a bit ...

Anyway, the most gears I've had in at least 5 years.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 24, 2009)

Haha, I'd get lost with 24 gears. This mild weather is confusing me, raced to work as I was late and rode a bit like a pillock, still trying to cool down now.


----------



## tommers (Feb 24, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> i love cycling to work so much, especially when the weather's good. It's the one part of the day I actually always enjoy and look forward to.
> I find the rush hour tube utterly soul destroying. I honestly don't know how people can bear it every day.



Yes.  It was horrible in the rain / sleet / snow but I got the train in this morning and my god, it was just awful.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 24, 2009)

I think I've figured out why I've been feeling grumpy and tired recently  No cycling!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 24, 2009)

Since I've given up cycling through red lights (on main roads), I too been shaking my head in a disgruntled manner at law-breaking cyclists. 
Nothing to report except I'm happy that the council has fixed the potholes on the junction between Brixton Hill/Streatham Hill.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 24, 2009)

Not all of them though - i had a scare last night coming down the hill a bit too fast, and don't get me started on Lyham Road and its random speed bumps at different heights. Dulwich Road is falling apart again at the moment, despite the potholes having been filled less than 3 months ago. Snow and stuff I guess.


----------



## tommers (Feb 24, 2009)

cycling in the sleet and snow and then hitting the unpaved bit of Brixton Road was rubbish too.

Luckily it's been re-surfaced now.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 24, 2009)

I meant to start a stop watch on how quickly the potholes will reappear outside Barnardo's


----------



## christonabike (Feb 24, 2009)

> I think I've figured out why I've been feeling grumpy and tired recently  No cycling!



This! (Plus some shitty family situation) 

So I got on my bike today


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Bit off-topic, but is it worth complaining to anyone about the state of some of the roads? I know you can report potholes, but some roads I go down are really cracked and bumpy


Cycled home this evening and the pothole has been filled up


----------



## han (Feb 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Cycled home this evening and the pothole has been filled up



Cool!

There are absolutely flippin LOADS of potholes down Brixton Hill all the way down Brixton Rd up to Oval. It's lethal!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2009)

Not sure if lots of other people filled out the online form, if not - then they did it bloody quick


----------



## Termite Man (Feb 24, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> Dulwich Road is falling apart again at the moment, despite the potholes having been filled less than 3 months ago. Snow and stuff I guess.




Those potholes only appeared after it snowed . What's most annoying is there is a fuck off big one in the middle of the road just as I'm turning to get into my house so I'm normally riding right towards it with one hand off the handlebars so the cars know what I'm doing , an impatient driver trying to get past me on the inside and cars coming the opposite direction as well .


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 24, 2009)

han said:


> Cool!
> 
> There are absolutely flippin LOADS of potholes down Brixton Hill all the way down Brixton Rd up to Oval. It's lethal!



I report potholes near me using Google Earth - I'm sure it makes them chortle when they receive a location in latitude and longitude


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 24, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Since I've given up cycling through red lights (on main roads), I too been shaking my head in a disgruntled manner at law-breaking cyclists.



Hee hee, just like an ex smoker shaking his head at smokers. 

(good for you btw )

I had a few weeks off over Xmas/Jan and the last couple of weeks were a little painful again, so it's quite pleasently surprising to find this week a lot better on my legs and my lungs.  

Btw, does anyone know what the cycle is like from Brixton to Barnes? Tfl says 42 minutes door to door - is the route generally flat?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2009)

I've cycled that way in about 25 mins, but I went through Wandsworth, which is fast, but amongst heavy traffic - there is a more pleasant Thamesside route though apparently


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 24, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Btw, does anyone know what the cycle is like from Brixton to Barnes? Tfl says 42 minutes door to door - is the route generally flat?



Can be very lovely - I used to do Brixton to Chiswick on the other side of the river.  In summer with the right tyres you can do the Thames path from Putney almost the whole way to Barnes, which is lovely (if not the most direct).  It'll be pretty much completely flat.


(eta just read OU's post.. basically you'll need to make your way to the one way system in Wandsworth and then take Putney Bridge Road to Putney Bridge for the Thames path.  There's not a riverside route before that to be honest).


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2009)

I got cold ears


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 26, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I got cold ears



Headphones 



*scarpers*


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2009)

Not really worthy of another thread.... Condor Cyles on Gray's Inn Road - is it quite pricey or ok? They're having a closing down sale and could do with a few bits.


----------



## tommers (Feb 26, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not really worthy of another thread.... Condor Cyles on Gray's Inn Road - is it quite pricey or ok? They're having a closing down sale and could do with a few bits.



are they closing down?

If there's a sale then I'd get in there.  One of the more fashionable cycle brands.   I've always thought it was a bit pricey but if it's 50% off or whatever....


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2009)

Well they had a sign in the window saying closing down sale - not sure if they're moving premises or not.

Do they only sell Condor stuff then? 

I'm only after odd bits like brake blocks and a new mudguard, but thought it might be worth it if they're massively discounted.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 26, 2009)

They're just moving aren't they?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't know.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 26, 2009)

cyled in yesterday and today, nice to be back ona bike TBH!


----------



## braindancer (Feb 26, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Do they only sell Condor stuff then?
> 
> I'm only after odd bits like brake blocks and a new mudguard, but thought it might be worth it if they're massively discounted.



No, they don't just sell Condor stuff...they sell a good range but the shop is on the pricey side.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2009)

Ah, cheers - so even if it's discuonted probably won't be cheaper than online  

Was tempted to ask if they were taking their neon sign with them or flogging it


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 26, 2009)

Condor are closing down?!  

I love Condor... my current bike is a Condor Acciaio and before that a Condor Italia.. the guys in there are great. 

They've gotta just be moving... they aren't cheap and they're always busy.

Today was great... got the journey down to 45 mins door to door, not bad for 12 miles. It'a nice route though. Just noticed my multiple repairs rear tube is flat again though. Better buy another. And a track pump for work. That's another £40 then 

Traffic light count: 37


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2009)

snowy ^ said they're just moving - so not sure how much of a discount there'll be? I'm guessing they can just move the stock with them?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 26, 2009)

Been having puncture issues so bought a kevlar tyre and new inner tube at lunch. Impressed myself with the speed at which I had it all sorted. And I managed to get a decent inflation of a tiny hand pump (an expensive tiny hand pump, admittedly)


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 26, 2009)

I found my brand new Continental "City Contact" Kevlar tyre was soft as I set off home tonight  - we shall see ....

But in general, with these sorts of tyres I haven't had a puncture in years.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 26, 2009)

Good cycle... Knight's Hill was a breeze even though I was feeling tired at work. No punctures, and even better psi in the tube than I thought. The key to using that hand pump is inflating the wheel when it's not plugged in to the frame.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 26, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> I found my brand new Continental "City Contact" Kevlar tyre was soft as I set off home tonight  - we shall see ....
> 
> But in general, with these sorts of tyres I haven't had a puncture in years.



When I removed my old racing tyre I realised how screwed it was. The walls were shot.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 27, 2009)

As I secretly expected, I had fouled-up in my hurry to get the new tyres on - I'd managed to inflate it with the inner tube scrunched-up.
Darn, I need to find a decent spare now.


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 27, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Commute ranting is so big, and cycle commutes can be brilliant, so I thought I'd start a new thread for those of us who cycle to work.
> 
> Today? I got the train. Puncture yesterday. Terrible road surface at Tulse Hill as you come from West Norwood through to the South Circular. Saw a pot hole late and had to cover over it. Hit the back wheel hard enough to give me an instant flat.
> 
> ...





My cycle commute used to include Knight's Hill. Back then I could do it reasonably comfortably, but used to push coz it made me all sweaty in my work suit. 

Not sure how easily I'd make it now coz my cycle in is pretty leisurely. Across Brixton Hill down Water Lane or Josephine Avenue depending on the traffic, then into the bottom of Tulse Hill. It takes about 4 minutes.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 2, 2009)

What a cracking day to cycle to work!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2009)

Was lovely wasn't it?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 2, 2009)

yup, lush n crisp


----------



## oneflewover (Mar 2, 2009)

oneflewover said:


> This is home to Leeds station 14mins



Did my usual run into Leeds, stiff head wind wind and the first trip with my Brompton. about 16mins but battery was low on my forerunner so shall time better tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 3, 2009)

Great run last night, considering how lethargic I'd felt all day. Am slowly building up quite a decent rhythm to my cycling.

Got loads of nice cycling stuff for birthday n' all


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2009)

Didn't cycle today but saw a white bike on Blackfriars Bridge... only seen a couple before, but I'm guessing it means the same here as it does in the states?


----------



## braindancer (Mar 3, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Didn't cycle today but saw a white bike on Blackfriars Bridge... only seen a couple before, but I'm guessing it means the same here as it does in the states?



It does I'm afraid.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 3, 2009)

Since that puncture on Vauxhall Bridge Road, I bought myself a pump and a new innertube over the weekend. Getting overly paranoid.

Cycle commute has been fine over the last few days. I'm beginning to love cycling - it's the perfect way to start the day!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 3, 2009)

Just before I get into work I have to cycle through a nobby quasi-gated estate of pretend Victorian townhouses. The yuppy types there seem to have little concern for each others' safety and drive like idiots.

Silly cow pulled out in spite of my "wide angle" lights being on. (It was cloudy enough for that, but not my other two front lights)

Perhaps she assumed I would stop....

It was once a psychiatric hospital and is opposite a cemetary.

Then a large assemblage of male students blocking the cycle lane ignored my repeated gearchange clicking and I was forced to use my bell much to their amusement.
Pedestrians are proving a right pain at the moment.

Probably a cue to start working on daytime lighting and a waterproof speaker I can play various sound effects through ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 3, 2009)

oneflewover said:


> Did my usual run into Leeds, stiff head wind wind and the first trip with my Brompton. about 16mins but battery was low on my forerunner so shall time better tomorrow.


What's that 250 foot rapid climb and descent in the middle ? 

At first I misread it as you hopping on a train with the bike.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice cycle in this morning. Getting quite warm. Cycling glasses got quite fogged up when traffic got horrible over Battersea Bridge and beyond.

I'm so glad I don't have to do much cycling north of the river, it's horrible compared to the south. Congested and stop/start, stop/start.


----------



## tommers (Mar 3, 2009)

Mine was rubbish.

Firstly I got beeped at by a police car.  Really not sure why, there was a queue of traffic about 20 yds in front of us but he seemed to think I was holding him up.  He was quite aerated.

And then my chain snapped as I set off at the lights, which ended up with me on the floor and about £100 - 150 of damage to my bike (managed to destroy the front wheel and buckle the back to the point where it might need replacing.)  Cut my leg, knee and elbow and then had to carry my bike about 1/2 mile to herne hill cycles for repair.

Just got to work.  

although sigmund has just reminded me that I have about 3 spare wheels at home. I'm such a forgetful sod.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 3, 2009)

have some brackets ...

((((tommers))))


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 3, 2009)

tommers said:


> Mine was rubbish.
> 
> Firstly I got beeped at by a police car.  Really not sure why, there was a queue of traffic about 20 yds in front of us but he seemed to think I was holding him up.  He was quite aerated.
> 
> ...



Ouch... not good 

My chain was slipping a bit toward the end of my ride. I might be lazy and fork out for a service.


----------



## tommers (Mar 3, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Ouch... not good
> 
> My chain was slipping a bit toward the end of my ride. I might be lazy and fork out for a service.



Yeah, I can recommend getting it checked.  I've been thinking for ages "I probably should get a new chain."  All the road salt and snow and rain probably didn't help either.

Last time this happened (yes, I know, I know) my chain started slipping and then snapped as I was going uphill.  That wasn't too bad, I managed to get my feet out of the clips before I fell off.  

So yeah, if it's started slipping then get it replaced.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 3, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Didn't cycle today but saw a white bike on Blackfriars Bridge... only seen a couple before, but I'm guessing it means the same here as it does in the states?



Two of the new ones have already been pinched - the one in Tooting I think, and the one somewhere East. Whether its by the police or by people isn't really clear. Not really adequately locked at the mo, but that's being addressed, but that's another thread really. 






I was late and rode like a muppet this morning.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 3, 2009)

tommers said:


> Yeah, I can recommend getting it checked.  I've been thinking for ages "I probably should get a new chain."  All the road salt and snow and rain probably didn't help either.
> 
> Last time this happened (yes, I know, I know) my chain started slipping and then snapped as I was going uphill.  That wasn't too bad, I managed to get my feet out of the clips before I fell off.
> 
> So yeah, if it's started slipping then get it replaced.



I could do with some new spd-sl cleats as well, clipping in is getting a little hit and miss.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2009)

braindancer said:


> It does I'm afraid.


which is?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Didn't cycle today but saw a white bike on Blackfriars Bridge... only seen a couple before, but I'm guessing it means the same here as it does in the states?



quoted so the previous post makes sense


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> Two of the new ones have already been pinched - the one in Tooting I think, and the one somewhere East. Whether its by the police or by people isn't really clear. Not really adequately locked at the mo, but that's being addressed, but that's another thread really.


That one doesn't look locked at all from your pic.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> which is?


Marks a spot where a cyclist has been hit and killed iirc.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 3, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> That one doesn't look locked at all from your pic.



there's a thin chain on the top tube somewhere... the bikes are pretty functionless - the bb, hubs etc. are all seized since they were painted, so I don't think you can physically ride them anywhere.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 3, 2009)

i'm not liking the wind this week


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 3, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> i'm not liking the wind this week


They say it's going to blow a gale tonight - already picking up and against me going home.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 3, 2009)

At least it's not raining yet. Got to cycle to Uni and then cycle home at 9.00pm through the forecast hurricane.


----------



## oneflewover (Mar 3, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> What's that 250 foot rapid climb and descent in the middle ?
> 
> At first I misread it as you hopping on a train with the bike.



Just a blip, fortunately there isn't a huge fence to climb over !


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 3, 2009)

does anyone know precisely what time this so called hurricane is forecast for? 
I can either cycle home at 6pm or go to the gym after work and cycle home at 7.30pm.....

Or am i going to end up in torrential weather whatever...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 3, 2009)

supposed to be picking up around 1800 in Bristol ... (twice current speed)


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 3, 2009)

I wasn't planning on cycling home as I need to get some running in tonight, but much like tackling a climb, there's something appealing about fighting into the wind.

What direction are the winds supposed to be?


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 3, 2009)

In your face. Its always in your face isn't it? When its not, its nothing to do with the weather, you're just being super fast that day instead!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 3, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> What direction are the winds supposed to be?


SSW in Bristol - I can confirm that as it was like cycling through treacle all the way home - crowned by only just missing a large amount of dog poop on the exit from the local cycle path. 

(thankfully there were plenty of puddles to cycle slowly through to wash it off ....


----------



## Geri (Mar 3, 2009)

I got drenched on the way home, and it was so windy that I cycled on the pavement - I get really paranoid about being blown into the path of a car.

I only got my bike out again yesterday so I am also saddle sore.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 3, 2009)

proper soaked! just drying out trainers now, everything else hanging up

rain and wind in your face Cardiff


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 4, 2009)

Wasn't quite as bad as I'd thought it would be, but still a relief to get home soaked but in one piece. Nice today though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 4, 2009)

Uneventful cycle in....


----------



## haZe36 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great ride in for me this morning. Roadworks presented me with 5 minutes worth of 2 lane stationary traffic to weave through


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 4, 2009)

Cycling home in the wind last night was actually ace. It blew me up hills


----------



## tommers (Mar 4, 2009)

£130.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 4, 2009)

I had quite an enjoyable unspoken race with some random bloke on the way home. He won in the end, but we shall meet again, oh yes...


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Nearly knocked off by someone opening their car door into my path this evening...

... and from the car out stepped one of my colleagues - stepping out of another colleague's car.... 

(there's redundancies due at my place - is this some kind of culling technique?)


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 4, 2009)

The gutter in the advisory cycle lane at the top of the hill leaving work has been all but blocked all winter. (they clipped the tree branches I repeatedly reported, but clearly sweeping the gutter is someone else's job) .. anyway there is now half a tree in it. Luckily the cars were backed-up as per usual so I got past.

*EDIT -ha ha ha - just managed to report the same fault via "fix my street" to two seperate councils by posting the same fault just either side of the county line - which disects the road around there. *

Nasty two car smash at the bottom of the  hill - it happened going *uphill* and judging by the mess, the car further down the hill must have been doing at least 30mph faster then the van it hit. 

So the traffic was backed right up in the opposite direction - thus narrowing the road all the way through the village where idiots are always overtaking me pointlessly and dangerously. (I make a point of getting in the way when a car coming up behind me triggers the 30mh sign.)

Anyway things are progressing in a civilised manner when I hear an impatient horn two cars back (so much for headphones impeding hearing) ... I feel sorry for the sensible Volvo driver just behind me, but I proceded to totally hog the road for longer than was strictly neccessary - turned out to be a twat in a newish Beetle - they used to be hippy cars FFS.

Idiot horn blowers are like a red rag to a bull to me .. 

I suspect I get away with these things because they write me off as eccentric - maybe now I have the most distinctive rear light on the planet I will find myself mentioned in dispatches.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 4, 2009)

I got clipped yesterday by the wing mirror of a type of taxi-ambulance

then he almost did it again

I caught up with him as he turned into the hospital though


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 5, 2009)

Bit slow today, there was an accident, or something, on Peckham Road.



snowy_again said:


> Two of the new ones have already been pinched - the one in Tooting I think, and the one somewhere East. Whether its by the police or by people isn't really clear. Not really adequately locked at the mo, but that's being addressed, but that's another thread really.


One on Blackfriars Bridge has gone now too.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 5, 2009)

Boo, I'll let the maker know. I don't think there's much expectation for them to remain there that long.
There's a big memorial ride for a cyclist killed by an HGV tomorrow. I was thinking of that as I snuck up inside a bus at the lights on south lambeth road this morning, pondering why on earth I was doing it and not basking in the warmth of its exhaust fumes.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 6, 2009)

Ice-block toes this morning - due to inappropriate footwear and super thin socks.

Brrr.

Lovely bright morning for a ride other than that.


----------



## lighterthief (Mar 6, 2009)

braindancer said:


> Ice-block toes this morning - due to inappropriate footwear and super thin socks.
> 
> Brrr.
> 
> Lovely bright morning for a ride other than that.



I can highly recommend overboots, something like these:







I got a pair for Christmas a year ago and they're fab, particularly if it's cold or wet and you're cycling in your school shoes.  Only £20 and well worth the small investment IMO.


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 6, 2009)

Found a run over cat on my ride in this morning.  Lucky a vets was just around the corner so I stood in the middle of the road to stop the cat getting run over again while someone else got someone from the surgery to come to the rescue.

I should probably took the cat out of the road, but too freaked out to carry it - and there was space for traffic to get around.  The cat was twitching so if it was not dead already I guess it got put down at the vets.

Apart from that very excited that spring is in the air!  Looking forward to be able to ride in Lycra rather than layers of clothing.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 6, 2009)

Nothing spectacular. 

A cyclist nearly crashed into me on Brixton Road.
He wasn't looking as he charged from out of nowhere.

Oh, and I also helped out a stranger (last night on Streatham High Rd) who had a puncture. Gave him my spare innertube.


----------



## chegrimandi (Mar 9, 2009)

knackering, really windy and not done it for a couple of weeks. Also policeman made me go a different way to normal because of nasty looking accident in walthamstow. Also seemed to be loads of vehicles spitting out even more fumes than normal. Think I might get one of those mask things. Shit yeh my right knee hurt a bit as well.




I think I prefer rain to wind to cycle in.

Still good to be back on the old cycling.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 9, 2009)

Got cut real bad this morning by some black guy in a BMW.

We exchanged a few words - until we ended up at red lights. I got off me bike, he stayed in his car. I called him a 'coward,' 'twat' and some other shit. Spat at his 3 series, kicked the door and rode off. He sped at me and I went onto the pavement and lost him. 

Still real angry. Now paranoid I was caught on CCTV.

So my cycle commute this morning was shit.


----------



## chegrimandi (Mar 9, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Got cut real bad this morning by some black guy in a BMW.
> 
> We exchanged a few words - until we ended up at red lights. I got off me bike, he stayed in his car. I called him a 'coward,' 'twat' and some other shit. Spat at his 3 series, kicked the door and rode off. He sped at me and I went onto the pavement and lost him.
> 
> ...





jesus - I know it's hard not to react like this sometimes but if that person was a proper nutter they could have fucked you up really badly masahiko...he'd have been raging about you kicking his car.

beemer drivers love their beemers.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 9, 2009)

puncture on the fixie due to smashed beer bottles in the bike lane. Probably dropped by pissheads riding home last night.  Jumped on the GF's shopper which weighs a ton but after two months riding the Langster got it shifting.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 9, 2009)

chegrimandi said:


> Also seemed to be loads of vehicles spitting out even more fumes than normal.


I was stuck behind an elderly Rover saloon the other day that was belching out smoke that smelled exactly like white spirit. Thankfully he eventually gave up and pulled over into a side street.


----------



## oneflewover (Mar 9, 2009)

Just had my first puncture with Armidillos, at 6am freezing hands, they are damn tight to remove.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 9, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Got cut real bad this morning by some black guy in a BMW.
> 
> We exchanged a few words - until we ended up at red lights. I got off me bike, he stayed in his car. I called him a 'coward,' 'twat' and some other shit. Spat at his 3 series, kicked the door and rode off. He sped at me and I went onto the pavement and lost him.
> 
> ...



what's him being black got to do with it/anything? 

mine was crap today, managed to mess bike up (again) trying to fix it on weekend then went over handlebars (into road!) really really hurting chest/ribs and gears attachment came off.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Got cut real bad this morning by some black guy in a BMW.
> 
> We exchanged a few words - until we ended up at red lights. I got off me bike, he stayed in his car. I called him a 'coward,' 'twat' and some other shit. Spat at his 3 series, kicked the door and rode off. He sped at me and I went onto the pavement and lost him.
> 
> ...



You need to chill out!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 9, 2009)

What OU Said ^

Is really hard not to get pissed off with some drivers (can't think of a time when I use the word cunt more often)... but spitting at him and kicking the car is a bit much mate.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2009)

Just how often do you get angry with drivers? I'm a bit confused by all this anger as it means I'm either very very lucky or very very calm and I don't really think of myself as either. Maybe I just avoid all the crazy bits of London as I do remember getting arsey with a driver when I ventured to West London once.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 9, 2009)

So today, whilst in a new area keeping an eye out for when my road on the right was coming up, and thus cycling at a slower speed and more in the gutter than I normally would, I cycled into the kerb and crashed onto the pavement. 

Ow.  Still, thing that was hurt most was my pride.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 9, 2009)

Pretty much every day (more of a passing annoyance now). People seem to like cutting me up, overtaking me when I'm indicating to turn right, beeping me because I'm not cycling in the gutter.

Maybe you've just got nicer/better dirvers on your route OU


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2009)

It's a short route - Brixton to Westminster via Vauxhall, only a couple of miles


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 9, 2009)

The sun is lovely, but the wind's a pain. I was struggling to breathe properly this morning, which wasn't particularly nice. 
Looking forward to being blown all the way home though


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Maybe you've just got nicer/better dirvers on your route OU



My money is on the calmer option. 

OU, during a 20 minute cycle it is very rare for a driver not to do something that ignores my right of way or that is somewhat unsafe, and usually I'd guess there's such an incident approximately once every 10 minutes. And it does annoy me, but I'll only respond to the ones where I feel the driver has been a) really intimidating, or b) really quite dangerous.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 9, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> My money is on the calmer option.


Ah yeh, that probably is it  

I have started muttering to myself rather than shouting at them most of the time


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> My money is on the calmer option.
> 
> OU, during a 20 minute cycle it is very rare for a driver not to do something that ignores my right of way or that is somewhat unsafe, and usually I'd guess there's such an incident approximately once every 10 minutes. And it does annoy me, but I'll only respond to the ones where I feel the driver has been a) really intimidating, or b) really quite dangerous.



Maybe I'm just oblivious to danger


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 9, 2009)

ddraig said:


> what's him being black got to do with it/anything?



If he was a woman/fat/skinny/white/asian or whatever, I'd have referred to him that way too.




			
				Orang Utan said:
			
		

> You need to chill out!



What BiddlyBee said - I know I should have chilled. But the guy nearly killed me (on another day, I properly would be injured/dead) and when I initially confronted him, he just looked at me like scum and just sat in his car, listening to shit music and wasn't at all bothered/apologetic.

I'm a car driver too. I love me car and it's made by BMW. And I know how pissed I'd feel if something kicked and spat at me vehicle. So that's what I did to his lovely metallic blue door.

Kinda regret it a little cos I could had been caught on CCTV.
Otherwise, no regrets - the guy was a bigger twat than I.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 9, 2009)

Kicking someone's car is a really stupid thing to do. Particularly if you've got a set of keys on you. Just kidding.


----------



## tommers (Mar 9, 2009)

it was fine...  good to be back on it and it's running well after it's £150 makeover.

windy though innit?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 9, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Kicking someone's car is a really stupid thing to do. Particularly if you've got a set of keys on you. Just kidding.



I restrict myself to rapping on the side windows these days - do it wearing ski gloves and there's little danger of doing any damage they can sue you for.
... though the bus I encountered last week pinching off the cycle lane got about four raps on the coachwork as I squeezed past ....


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2009)

I think even that's a bit agressive


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 9, 2009)

So, 5 hours after my "accident" I can't walk on my foot. 

Still, it feels exactly the same as when I strained my foot a while ago so I'm not worried about it, and because I'm lazy, I still have the crutches, which is win. 

Considering the rate at which everyone's been breaking themselves really, I should be grateful it's not worse.


----------



## tommers (Mar 9, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> I restrict myself to rapping on the side windows these days - do it wearing ski gloves and there's little danger of doing any damage they can sue you for.
> ... though the bus I encountered last week pinching off the cycle lane got about four raps on the coachwork as I squeezed past ....



the only time I have ever done it I repeatedly smacked the side of a bus that had cut me right up (to the point where I had to do an emergency stop not to hit the bloody thing)...  felt good at the time but then I thought that some poor sod on the way to work would have had the nasty shock of an angry cyclist banging the window next to their sleepy head....


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 9, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> So, 5 hours after my "accident" I can't walk on my foot.


ouch  hope you can soon.


----------



## tommers (Mar 9, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> So, 5 hours after my "accident" I can't walk on my foot.
> 
> Still, it feels exactly the same as when I strained my foot a while ago so I'm not worried about it, and because I'm lazy, I still have the crutches, which is win.
> 
> Considering the rate at which everyone's been breaking themselves really, I should be grateful it's not worse.



any swelling or bruising?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks biddly. 

tommers, it's not bruised - it's somewhat swollen but not to the degree I'd start worrying about anything being broken. And I can move my toes (albeit painfully!) so it can't be that bad, just a nasty strain.


----------



## tommers (Mar 9, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Thanks biddly.
> 
> tommers, it's not bruised - it's somewhat swollen but not to the degree I'd start worrying about anything being broken. And I can move my toes (albeit painfully!) so it can't be that bad, just a nasty strain.



right you are then.  hope it gets better soon.  can you cycle on it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2009)

((AS's foot))


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 9, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Thanks biddly.
> 
> tommers, it's not bruised - it's somewhat swollen but not to the degree I'd start worrying about anything being broken. And I can move my toes (albeit painfully!) so it can't be that bad, just a nasty strain.



From experience, broken toes can move like that - so be careful.

Hope you get a speedy recovery.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah toes and fingers don't always look broken and don't always hurt as much as you'd imagine a broken bone would.
When I broke my finger, I didn't go to the hospital for 2 days cos I just thought it was a bit sore, but then it swelled up


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 9, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> From experience, broken toes can move like that - so be careful.
> 
> Hope you get a speedy recovery.



No! I've just had a possibly broken toe from about a month ago! Not again! 

Nah, as this is my actual foot I think it would be more obviously if it was broken. Though the pain is shooting up into my ankle now. 

Something similar happened to the other one a while ago, just from walking on it funny all day.  When I went to hospital it turned out there was a minor break, but a healed one that happened years ago that I had no clue about. 

Oh, and thanks everyone for sympathy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2009)

If it is broken, there's not much they can do anyway


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 9, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> My money is on the calmer option.
> 
> OU, during a 20 minute cycle it is very rare for a driver not to do something that ignores my right of way or that is somewhat unsafe, and usually I'd guess there's such an incident approximately once every 10 minutes. And it does annoy me, but I'll only respond to the ones where I feel the driver has been a) really intimidating, or b) really quite dangerous.



Mine's 50 and I very, very rarely encounter anyone being all that shit. Same for all commutes I've had (Brixton Hill > Soho, Brixton > Holborn, Tulse Hill > Farringdon, South Norwood > Kensington)... they are nice routes though, having sampled other people's commutes I have noticed much worse.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 9, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Mine's 50 and I very, very rarely encounter anyone being all that shit. Same for all commutes I've had (Brixton Hill > Soho, Brixton > Holborn, Tulse Hill > Farringdon, South Norwood > Kensington)... they are nice routes though, having sampled other people's commutes I have noticed much worse.



There's a particular bit in the Tulse Hill one way systems which is the worst bit I've ever come across in regards to arsey drivers! Mind you, it only seems to be that particular bit, and the problems come from having to take the right lane but then turn left (difficult to explain, but it's tricky and as the safest solution involves taking up the middle of the lane, a  few drivers have taken enough offense to this to shout).

I have wondered at times whether there could be a gender difference in how you're treated, but it's just been a fleeting thought. In one way, female cyclists could be bullied more, but in another way they might get more leeway.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> If it is broken, there's not much they can do anyway



Crispy forgot his keys and I had to hobble down the stairs.


----------



## tommers (Mar 9, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Crispy forgot his keys and I had to hobble down the stairs.



tosser.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I have wondered at times whether there could be a gender difference in how you're treated, but it's just been a fleeting thought. In one way, female cyclists could be bullied more, but in another way they might get more leeway.



I think there's something in this!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 9, 2009)

I know Ann Oakley (a feminist sociologist) thinks that she experiences prejudice on the roads for being a middle aged female cyclist. I've read her getting quite heated about it.


----------



## tommers (Mar 9, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I know Ann Oakley (a feminist sociologist) thinks that she experiences prejudice on the roads for being a middle aged female cyclist. I've read her getting quite heated about it.



A feminist sociologist blaming others for their perceived attitude towards her?

Whatever next.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, it is at least possible she has a point!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2009)

I rather think she does


----------



## tommers (Mar 9, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Well, it is at least possible she has a point!



Possible I suppose. 

What kind of prejudice does she think she suffers?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 9, 2009)

tommers said:


> Possible I suppose.
> 
> What kind of prejudice does she think she suffers?



I seem to remember it was the right of way stuff, people aggressively cutting in front of her etc. If I can be bothered I'll flick through her book later.


----------



## tommers (Mar 9, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I seem to remember it was the right of way stuff, people aggressively cutting in front of her etc. If I can be bothered I'll flick through her book later.



That happens to everybody though, doesn't it?  Look it up if you can be bothered, no worries if you can't, I'd be interested to know what reactions she feels are due to her being a middle-aged woman.

There was that study a while ago about helmets and appearing to cycle nervously or confidently... I guess drivers make all sorts of assumptions about other road users, usually unconsciously. I'm not sure what reaction "middle aged woman on a bike" provokes.


----------



## mattie (Mar 9, 2009)

Put on all my cycling gear, got on my lovely road bike and got overtaken on the big hill by a schoolkid on a BMX.

I'm driving tomorrow.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 9, 2009)

I did that sensible 'move over to the right hand lane' at a junction to go straight ahead, where the left hand lane only goes left. White van coming up behind me, getting rather close on my left. I assume he's turning left, so I move over a little more (though I am now only just inside the right hand lane). Is he going left? Is he fuck. He's trying to undertake me! After I've made it clear I won't let him undertake me, and he's made it clear he won't go into the back of me, I move back over to the left, about 50 yards up the road and caused him to lose at least 20 seconds he wouldn't otherwise if he could have just waited 5 beforehand. I didn't hit or kick his van though, I just glared at him at the next set of traffic lights.

PS it wouldn't have mattered if this van was white or black, the driver was still a wanker.

PPS I don't think his attitude had anything to do with me being female, I think it was to do with him being a wanker.


----------



## tommers (Mar 10, 2009)

mattie said:


> Put on all my cycling gear, got on my lovely road bike and got overtaken on the big hill by a schoolkid on a BMX.
> 
> I'm driving tomorrow.





Yeah, but schoolkids have too much energy and haven't had years of drinking and smoking to slow them down. 

Little bastards.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2009)

I did swear at a lorry driver under my breath today but he did reverse into a pelican crossing while people were crossing. He wouldn't have heard me or seen me anyway.


----------



## tommers (Mar 10, 2009)

smmudge said:


> PS it wouldn't have mattered if this van was white or black, the driver was still a wanker.
> 
> PPS I don't think his attitude had anything to do with me being female, I think it was to do with him being a wanker.



  it's good that these questions are answered.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 10, 2009)

Let that anger out 

Got a bit wet, but I only shouted at one person today... was a pedestrian in the middle of the road (not at a crossing, and right near loads of bus stops, so less likely to be seen!). She was dithering int he middle of the road, couldn't seem to decide whether to cross or not  no rude words this morning though, just a "get out the road"


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 10, 2009)

tommers said:


> That happens to everybody though, doesn't it?  Look it up if you can be bothered, no worries if you can't, I'd be interested to know what reactions she feels are due to her being a middle-aged woman.


OK, I think I remembered it slightly wrong. The chapter starts of with her talking about general cycle persecution/deprioritisation (although she does muse about how looking like a "sensible" female cyclist might impact on her experience, and she did receive a gender specific insult), and then she moves on to the history of cycling, noting it was initially discouraged for women. And then she mentions early associations between cycling and feminism, talks some more about cycling in general, and then says women and cyclists are both oppressed groups. 

She also likens a certain red sports car to sperm/a baboon's penis. 

Tbh, all this sort of thing is just speculation anyway. But given the impact of societal attitudes towards certain groups or subgroups, I would be surprised if certain cyclists don't get treated differently for variables other than how they are on the road at that time.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 10, 2009)

Btw, for those who are interested, my foot is still not great but it is much better, confirming it was just a bit of a nasty sprain rather than anything else more serious.


----------



## tommers (Mar 10, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> OK, I think I remembered it slightly wrong. The chapter starts of with her talking about general cycle persecution/deprioritisation (although she does muse about how looking like a "sensible" female cyclist might impact on her experience, and she did receive a gender specific insult), and then she moves on to the history of cycling, noting it was initially discouraged for women. And then she mentions early associations between cycling and feminism, talks some more about cycling in general, and then says women and cyclists are both oppressed groups.
> 
> She also likens a certain red sports car to sperm/a baboon's penis.
> 
> Tbh, all this sort of thing is just speculation anyway. But given the impact of societal attitudes towards certain groups or subgroups, I would be surprised if certain cyclists don't get treated differently for variables other than how they are on the road at that time.



Yes, they probably do, but I think the biggest thing drivers see is "cyclist", and then they judge the cycling proficiency (probably based on a lot of things, from wearing a helmet to how straight and fast they're going, what bike they're riding etc.) and then, finally, they might make some assumptions based on sex, age etc....  I'm not sure it comes in that high up on the list - when you're driving you're making a lot of very quick decisions based on information that you have taken in at a glance.  Look left - cyclist, up front a car is braking, is that pedestrian walking across the road?  What am I doing at this junction?  What lane do I need to be in?  Am I going over 30?

I'm not sure you have time to worry about the age/sex of the cyclist.  It will all depend on the prejudices of the driver anyway.  Middle aged feminist sociologists will probably be much more considerate of women cyclists than they would of somebody driving a baboon's penis.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 10, 2009)

In some ways though, the assumptions based on age/gender/race etc. are perhaps the ones people are more practiced in making. I'm also not suggesting it's always conscious. And with women, there is of course the "women drivers" thing - I don't know how many people would translate that to cyclists, but I guess it's possible some do. 

It might not be an issue, but I also don't think it should be ruled out as a possibility in some cases.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2009)

oops wrong thread


----------



## Spark (Mar 10, 2009)

Started off not particularly well - rather sluggish and feeling unfit.  but then I got into a bit of a race with another cyclist (although she probably didn't realise) which was lots of fun and I won.  I never thought a year ago I'd even overtake another cyclist let alone this kind of thing.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 10, 2009)

my commute this morning was shit. cut up by (another) beamer, almost had someone drive into me as i cycled thru two speed humps, wind in my face all the way and achy legs cos i hadn't cycled for a few days.

fingers crossed for the ride home.


----------



## Geri (Mar 10, 2009)

Some fucking idiot almost knocked me off on the way home - overtook me with about half an inch of space. Luckily I was going carefully anyway as I had spotted a postman getting into his van on the pavement, and was wary of him pulling out in front of me.

Fucking idiot.


----------



## oneflewover (Mar 10, 2009)

6am freezing rain, no fingers or feet. Woman at the paper stand had to take the coins from my palm. At work had to change out of sopping leggings, underwear and socks in a toilet cubicle.

Still, feel better for it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 11, 2009)

had to go to the sorting office this morning to pick up a package so i decided that rather than piss about on back routes, i would simply hoi it down the old a10. 

and i have to say that i'd almost forgotten the joys of whizzing through heavy rush hour time traffic on a main road, it was quite exhilarating and managed to get from stokie train station to old street in one full-on stint. don't think i'd want to do it every morning but with the sun out and my legs pumping, i was like a human bullet i reckon.

and then when i arrived at work, there was one of the local rough sleepers standing on the pavement with a bunch of daffodils in his hand, swaying gently, and he greeted me with "_but thats in fucking norway that is, you facking cunt..."_


----------



## ddraig (Mar 11, 2009)

slow and sleepy! ribs still hurting after injury on monday 

ordered a new bike through 'cycle to work scheme' yesterday tho


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 11, 2009)

My chain has started jumping after only a year. 

Coincides with fitting a new rear mech with different geometry, so maybe it's just a case of taking a few links out of the chain ...


----------



## oneflewover (Mar 11, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> and i have to say that i'd almost forgotten the joys of whizzing through heavy rush hour time traffic on a main road, it was quite exhilarating and managed to get from stokie train station to old street in one full-on stint. don't think i'd want to do it every morning but with the sun out and my legs pumping, i was like a human bullet i reckon.



When I come home off nights, I hit rush hour traffic through Halton on the A63, as you say it is one hell of a rush, part of it is downhill and 25mph down the centre of the road gets rid of nightshift cobwebs.


----------



## chegrimandi (Mar 11, 2009)

lovely cycle in this morning - sun shining & set off about 20 minutes earlier than usual which means roads were empty (ish)

Am anticipating a nice ride back tonight an' all. I will stop via the fish & chip shop I think.


----------



## Geri (Mar 12, 2009)

Uneventful, apart from a pedestrian stepping off the pavement onto the cycle path without looking. Luckily I knew she was going to do it, so I stopped rather than crashing into her. She would not have known what hit her, she didn't even glance in my direction.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 12, 2009)

gentlegreen 04-03-2009 said:


> The gutter in the advisory cycle lane at the top of the hill leaving work has been all but blocked all winter. (they clipped the tree branches I repeatedly reported, but clearly sweeping the gutter is someone else's job) .. anyway there is now half a tree in it. Luckily the cars were backed-up as per usual so I got past.
> 
> *EDIT -ha ha ha - just managed to report the same fault via "fix my street" to two seperate councils by posting the same fault just either side of the county line - which disects the road around there. *


The tree surgeons were out and about yesterday and I was muttering to myself about the workmen squidging the mud even further down the hill rather than shovelling it up .....

.... only this evening I was left wondering if this was simply the result of running a sweeper lorry through a tonne of mud without first shovelling up the worst of it. 

Anyway the *second *council responded to my report today and I replied with a dig about the other council ... I will try to take some photos tomorrow just in case I was correct about their incompetence.

I suspect this will run and run ....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 12, 2009)

it felt head windy which ever way i cycled today. other than that, it was all pretty abstract.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 12, 2009)

A coach missed me by about half an inch as it overtook me on my way home, then a green VW Golf got just as close twice on the same road. The cunt.


----------



## lighterthief (Mar 12, 2009)

A pedestrian kicked my rear wheel as I swerved to avoid him (lights were green for me) and has buckled it completely.  Absolute fucking cuntbag tosser.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 12, 2009)

s'a bit of a fucker, where was that?


----------



## lighterthief (Mar 12, 2009)

Dalston Junction 

I know I shouldn't tar all pedestrians with the same brush, but I will have to be mighty restrained over the next few days.  Pedestrians: a wide berth if you please


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 12, 2009)

well, maybe just alter your route. there are a few ways thru and/or via the junction that i use. you should never be coming down kingsland road cos its a recipe for disaster tbh.


----------



## lighterthief (Mar 12, 2009)

I won't be altering my route, why on earth should I? I wasn't the one at fault.  Cycled through there for years with no problems.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 13, 2009)

well because its a chaos of cars and peds and i think that there are a variety of ways you can proceed that avoid that nightmare. each to their own tho, if you want to run the risk every day and not consider any alternative, then that's your look out. but moaning about peds bashing you up looks a bit daft as a result imvho.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice cycle along the canal this morning. I love this time of year.


----------



## chegrimandi (Mar 13, 2009)

some woman was stood in the middle of 3 lanes of traffic by clapton roundabout last night texting on her phone.


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 13, 2009)

chegrimandi said:


> some woman was stood in the middle of 3 lanes of traffic by clapton roundabout last night texting on her phone.



when a girl's gotta to text a girl's gotta text!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 13, 2009)

nowt to report on this beautiful sunny morning, other than a gigantic bumble bee that joined me for a while as i made my way thru de beauvoir square. bliss.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 13, 2009)

My newly slipping chain almost got me in a pickle this morning crossing a main road - ended up stuck in the middle of the road.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 13, 2009)

Cycling down one of the side roads near my house, and a car behind me starts beeping his horn. There were cars parked so there wasn't any way he could pass, and I wasn't pulling over. I genuinely didn't understand his problem, I wasn't even going that slow.  

But I had a nice conversation with a bus driver stopped at some lights


----------



## ddraig (Mar 13, 2009)

unneventful too
bit slow due to suspected cracked rib and dad's bike 

cannae wait to be healed and have new bike


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 13, 2009)

smmudge said:


> Cycling down one of the side roads near my house, and a car behind me starts beeping his horn. There were cars parked so there wasn't any way he could pass, and I wasn't pulling over. I genuinely didn't understand his problem, I wasn't even going that slow.


Sadly I only get that much entertainment a few times a year. It's always amusing to hear them charge towards me as if their engine noise will make me get out of the way - almost worth fitting a mirror to see the expression on their faces. When secondhand digital cameras become sufficiently cheap, I may mount one in the middle of my rear light which has a convenient hole.

They aren't to know of course that whenever I drive a *car *down roads like that, I proceed even more slowly.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank lord I not experienced that (yet).


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 13, 2009)

hurrah for spring is all i have to say 

It was SO nice not to need a scarf and gloves this morning. Didn't really even need my jacket 
It's going to be 15 degrees on Sunday!!


----------



## Spark (Mar 16, 2009)

very good - over the weekend a mini-roundabout has arrived at the junction of my worst right turn on my commute


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 16, 2009)

Excellent commute this morning.

Loved the view as crossed Vauxhall Bridge.
Pretty women. The water glistening under the sun.
London is indeed a beautiful city.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 16, 2009)

It sure is... gutted that I'm out of action this morning. Don't know what to do about my back. God damn it all to hell 

I'm going to give myself an extra half an hour and try it again tomorrow. Worst comes to the worst I'll walk the uphill bits.


----------



## yojimbo (Mar 17, 2009)

Maybe I'm getting cranky in my old age but I got pretty annoyed today at the massively increased encroachment of motorbikes into the advanced stop line zones since Boris allowed them into bus lanes. All the way home, every 'green box' was filled with motorcyclists revving engines and ready to accelerate away safe in the knowledge that nobody is going to pick them up for either ignoring traffic signals or speeding. This of course tends to push cyclists further out in search of space (especially if they need to turn right), which brings them into conflict with pedestrians.

Anyway. Heading north on Holloway Road near the Tube station, I was waiting in the ASL when this motorcyclist comes up behind me and beeps at me. I turn around and he says "Out of the way mate, eh?". I said no, this box is for cyclists, which he found very funny, cheerfully telling me to fuck off while trying to muscle past me. I moved forward to block him, at which point he called me a cunt and tried to go round the other way. I pointed out that there was a van-load of police officers directly across from us (it's the Arsenal match last night), at which he laughed again. I can see why, since they were watching away and didn't seem remotely bothered. What's the point having facilities for cyclists if cyclists can't use them safely? And if you're trying to encourage cycling (as Boris says he is) then why are you encouraging motorcyclists to break the law even more than they already do?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 18, 2009)

i had a lovely meander via the canals and into&outof the city today. marvelllllllloooouuuuusssssss!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 18, 2009)

Lovely cycle in this morning, despite it being a red light run (they were all bloody red) but it really hasn't done my back any good. Ow 

I don't know whether just to keep cycling through the pain, or whether I should leave it until it's better.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 18, 2009)

what a lovely morning to be cycling (even if it is to work). managed to get in without putting my foot down as well 

is your backache caused by the cycling or is it something else and being made worse by the cycling - if the former, do you need to get your bike set up checked out?


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 18, 2009)

yojimbo said:


> Maybe I'm getting cranky in my old age but I got pretty annoyed today at the massively increased encroachment of motorbikes into the advanced stop line zones since Boris allowed them into bus lanes. All the way home, every 'green box' was filled with motorcyclists revving engines and ready to accelerate away safe in the knowledge that nobody is going to pick them up for either ignoring traffic signals or speeding. This of course tends to push cyclists further out in search of space (especially if they need to turn right), which brings them into conflict with pedestrians.
> 
> Anyway. Heading north on Holloway Road near the Tube station, I was waiting in the ASL when this motorcyclist comes up behind me and beeps at me. I turn around and he says "Out of the way mate, eh?". I said no, this box is for cyclists, which he found very funny, cheerfully telling me to fuck off while trying to muscle past me. I moved forward to block him, at which point he called me a cunt and tried to go round the other way. I pointed out that there was a van-load of police officers directly across from us (it's the Arsenal match last night), at which he laughed again. I can see why, since they were watching away and didn't seem remotely bothered. What's the point having facilities for cyclists if cyclists can't use them safely? And if you're trying to encourage cycling (as Boris says he is) then why are you encouraging motorcyclists to break the law even more than they already do?



Very true. I confused some vespa rider yesterday by asking how he peddled a motorbike, it took him a few minutes to realise that he was in the ASL.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 18, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *gentlegreen 04-03-2009, 22:08 *
> 
> 
> _The gutter in the advisory cycle lane at the top of the hill leaving work has been all but blocked all winter. (they clipped the tree branches I repeatedly reported, but clearly sweeping the gutter is someone else's job) .. anyway there is now half a tree in it. Luckily the cars were backed-up as per usual so I got past._


_

*EDIT -ha ha ha - just managed to report the same fault via "fix my street" to two seperate councils by posting the same fault just either side of the county line - which disects the road around there. *_




gentlegreen  12-03-2009 said:


> The tree surgeons were out and about yesterday and I was muttering to myself about the workmen squidging the mud even further down the hill rather than shovelling it up .....
> 
> .... only this evening I was left wondering if this was simply the result of running a sweeper lorry through a tonne of mud without first shovelling up the worst of it.
> 
> ...



It does indeed look as though they're tackling the landslip with a cleaning lorry  ...







I'll give them another week ...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 18, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> It sure is... gutted that I'm out of action this morning. Don't know what to do about my back. God damn it all to hell
> 
> I'm going to give myself an extra half an hour and try it again tomorrow. Worst comes to the worst I'll walk the uphill bits.



What's your route?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 18, 2009)

My cycle commute actually existed at last 
Damn chest infection


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 18, 2009)

Crispy said:


> My cycle commute actually existed at last
> Damn chest infection



Don't you find cycling useful to get the phlegm moving ?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 18, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> What's your route?



Earl's Court > Kings Road > Battersea Bridge > Clapham Common > South Circular > Tulse Hill > West Norwood > Beaulah Hill > South Norwood Hill > Home!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 18, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> Don't you find cycling useful to get the phlegm moving ?


Not really. If I'd tried to ride my bike last week, I'd have been a coughing fit mess on the pavement in 5 minutes. I'd do myself in just climbing 2 flights of stairs ffs!
And the week before that I was laid out with a nasty cold.

And now the weather and light is so much better


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 18, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> is your backache caused by the cycling or is it something else and being made worse by the cycling - if the former, do you need to get your bike set up checked out?



I dunno. I had it over Xmas when I was flu-ridden and bed-bound for a week. Thought it was virus related. That said, I do get a bad muscle ache in my lower back when cycling for extended periods. This latest bought came from a long car journey, but is exacerbated by cycling.

FelixtheCat reckons it might be a hip muscle thing. That would make sense, as extending my legs when sat down (clutch, brake, accelerator) really hurts. Pedalling isn't as painful, but I guess it's stressing the same place.

Just gonna have to fork out for a chiropractor as can't get time off work to go to docs. Seems I'm getting to the age where things don't just right themselves with time


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 18, 2009)

Slower than usual this morning. Got caught in traffic and stayed behind at least 3 lorries - didn't want to pass them on the left side.

Nearly had a cyclist crashing into me too. Happened by Vauxhall Bridge Road (again - I swear this road hates me) where he just cut crossed my path without looking and straight through a red light. Think he was a beginner cos he wasn't wearing the right gear and his seat was set too low. He was very fat too.

Apart from that. It was an enjoyable ride.


----------



## haZe36 (Mar 18, 2009)

Took the long route in this morning - ride was good, traffic courteous and the tunes were spot on.

Happy days


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2009)

Got puncture in Stockwell, pushed back to Brixton, tube was down and the buses rammed, so had to walk it in, soon realising that'd I done my back in somehow and it was stiffening up quickly. So now I'm home lying on the floor with a sore back.


----------



## christonabike (Mar 18, 2009)

Lovely day for a cycle

Just got to decide which bridge to go over on the way home


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 18, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Got puncture in Stockwell, pushed back to Brixton, tube was down and the buses rammed, so had to walk it in, soon realising that'd I done my back in somehow and it was stiffening up quickly. So now I'm home lying on the floor with a sore back.



Did no other cyclists stop to help?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 18, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Seems I'm getting to the age where things don't just right themselves with time



 

I only started cycling at 27, didn't really get fit until I had a few raves under my belt in my mid 30s ...

As I approach 50, I'm starting to feel I need to consciously pace myself a little... but I've really started to let myself go a bit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Did no other cyclists stop to help?


why would they help a bloke pushing a bike?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 18, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> why would they help a bloke pushing a bike?



When someone is pushing a bike, that indicates something is wrong.
If I have a puncture kit, and a spare I tend to stop.
(as fellow cyclists have stopped for me in the past).


----------



## Pat24 (Mar 18, 2009)

My bike commute this morning was quite pleasant. The sun is out and smells like spring and is a good reminder of how much i love being outdoors...anyway, yesterday morning was a different story. A little girl crossing right in the middle of the road walked into me (she came out of nowhere) and I managed to break on time, but I landed on my left side and I'm feeling quite sore from that. The chain came off, so I got black fingers, even today hehehe. The little girl was very shocked, she wasn't hurt by the way. I hope she learns that she shouldn't be crossing like that, without looking BOTH ways!! or be safer and walk a little bit extra to the pedetrian crossing. 

Many pedestrians seem to be completely unaware of the fact that there are many cyclists on the roads, and that they do go fast and cannot stop so suddenly, because it can cause a collision behind them or fly off their bikes if they brake too hard. 

Anyway, looking forward to my ride back home now


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 18, 2009)

Bristol's traffic was backing up severely this evening so I had to take a chance and ride between static queues .. then a barsteward driving a flatbed full of rubble *thundered* past me with inches to spare to beat me into a side street - only to end up holding *me *up at one stage. Had there been less traffic I might have pulled-up alongside and given him an earful. 

First hint of spring and the lemmings' tempers are frayed.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 18, 2009)

I had a good ride today , although I did see 3 cars just drive over a pedestrian crossing as there was someone waiting to cross and I'd stopped to let her across . In the end she did signal for me to go ahead but I waved her across instead .


----------



## smmudge (Mar 18, 2009)

yojimbo said:


> Maybe I'm getting cranky in my old age but I got pretty annoyed today at the massively increased encroachment of motorbikes into the advanced stop line zones since Boris allowed them into bus lanes. All the way home, every 'green box' was filled with motorcyclists revving engines and ready to accelerate away safe in the knowledge that nobody is going to pick them up for either ignoring traffic signals or speeding. This of course tends to push cyclists further out in search of space (especially if they need to turn right), which brings them into conflict with pedestrians.



Argh I hate this, but I've seen scooters and motorbikes doing it for quite a while. I've seen buses doing it as well and wonder if it is for bus lane traffic, but I'm sure it's only for cycles?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 19, 2009)

Does anyone wear eye protectors while cycling?

Pigeon poo landed very near to my face this morning.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 19, 2009)

Someone correct me, but I think that until recently, the actual law regarding ASZs is that cars should stay out of them if they're already  occupied by a cyclist. If there's no cyclist, they're fair game.

I have no idea where I picked that up.

Oh and hello Han, who I saw at some lights on Brixton Road


----------



## braindancer (Mar 19, 2009)

Lovely cycles all week this week - and the fairweather cyclists have all come out of the woodwork now that spring has sprung.

On a couple of occasions it almost felt like I was on a critical mass ride....


----------



## newbie (Mar 19, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Someone correct me, but I think that until recently, the actual law regarding ASZs is that cars should stay out of them if they're already  occupied by a cyclist. If there's no cyclist, they're fair game.
> 
> I have no idea where I picked that up.
> 
> Oh and hello Han, who I saw at some lights on Brixton Road




The Highway Code
178

Advanced stop lines. Some signal-controlled junctions have advanced stop lines to allow cycles to be positioned ahead of other traffic. Motorists, including motorcyclists, MUST stop at the first white line reached if the lights are amber or red and should avoid blocking the way or encroaching on the marked area at other times, e.g. if the junction ahead is blocked. If your vehicle has proceeded over the first white line at the time that the signal goes red, you MUST stop at the second white line, even if your vehicle is in the marked area. Allow cyclists time and space to move off when the green signal shows.

[Laws RTA 1988 sect 36 & TSRGD regs 10, 36(1) & 43(2)]


----------



## Crispy (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the correction


----------



## newbie (Mar 19, 2009)

np.  I was a bit worried when I saw your post that I was in the wrong during the argument I had t'other day


----------



## smmudge (Mar 19, 2009)

Pedestrian walked right in front of me at a pedestrian crossing where no cars were coming but which was still green for me. She didn't notice me, even when I'd gotten right up besides her. Happens I know, but I always wish in these situations I'd said something. Even if it was just a 'HELLO' so she knew to look out for cyclists next time!

Oh and when I got home last night, the sky was still light


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 19, 2009)

Was in agony with my back last night.  I shouldn't be exacerbating it by cycling, but I need to get fit. 

Grumble, grumble.


----------



## newbie (Mar 19, 2009)

I hope your back is nothing like mine was.  it took 3 years, on and off, before it cleared up and one rather long and very painful episode was triggered by getting onto my bike.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 19, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Was in agony with my back last night.  I shouldn't be exacerbating it by cycling, but I need to get fit.
> 
> Grumble, grumble.


have a look at getting a proper sports massage done. beats a chiropracter imo.


----------



## newbie (Mar 19, 2009)

or a referral to the back pain clinic at St Thomas's


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 24, 2009)

Sports massage might be an idea, as I'm pretty sure it's muscular. On another thread felixthecat mentioned that it sounds like a hip muscle issue, and that if it was I'd have pain in tops of my thighs (which I do) and the main source of pain being right in the centre of my lower back (which it is). It hurts to lift my legs from a sitting position which adds credence to the theory.

Anyway, I digress. I've been cycling regardless of the pain, and it's been ok as long as I don't stand off the pedals too much. I'm stiff for a few hours afterwards, but it's bearable. I can't sit on the sofa in the evening, but if I lie on my side and twist my hips in the opposite direction it seems to sort itself out. Come the morning I feel fine and ready to get on the bike again. It's sitting down that's the problem. I make sure I get out of my chair every hour or so in the office and walk around to stretch it out.

Cycle this morning was flipping lovely. Bright and brisk. The wind was a little fierce at first, but lessened off as I headed into town. I felt like I had a lot more in the tank, which was nice. Was able to sprint faster and for longer, at will, rather than feel like I was pushing against upper limits most of the time, like normal.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 24, 2009)

i tried to post a link to the bloke who does massage for us but his site is borked. he is very good at feeling where the pain is coming from and telling you why bits of your body are hurting as well as remedying the situation. he has worked wonders for me and the missus and his rates are quite reasonable. however, he's in the east and you're down south so he'd probably want to charge a bit more. if you want his number, let me know.

i wore too many clothes this morning cos it looked cold outside. but it was a pretty uneventful, and thus enjoyable, pootle in this morning (and stretched my leg muscles out nicely cos they'd be aching following the weekend hiking that i was forced to do).


----------



## ddraig (Mar 24, 2009)

glorious today, bright, brisk and not too busy

new bike in a few weeks!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2009)

I have back trouble too, so no bike for me


----------



## tommers (Mar 24, 2009)

windy but good this morning...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 24, 2009)

My gears are jumping and I'm having difficulty working out whether it's drivetrain wear, chain tension, or both. 

It's only started since fitting the new rear mech ...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 24, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> My gears are jumping and I'm having difficulty working out whether it's drivetrain wear, chain tension, or both.
> 
> It's only started since fitting the new rear mech ...



I hate it when that happens.


----------



## tommers (Mar 24, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> My gears are jumping and I'm having difficulty working out whether it's drivetrain wear, chain tension, or both.
> 
> It's only started since fitting the new rear mech ...



get it looked at, last 2 times this happened to me the chain snapped soon after....  the last time that happened I ended up lying on the south circular, causing about £150 worth of damage to my bike.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 24, 2009)

My speed is getting progressively worse. I'm unsure if it's the wheels. Ummmm....


----------



## braindancer (Mar 24, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> I hate it when that happens.



So did I....  so I switched to a fixie


----------



## citydreams (Mar 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I have back trouble too, so no bike for me



Thought I saw you bipeding this morning.. Can't you change the handlebars to something more easy on the back?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2009)

citydreams said:


> Thought I saw you bipeding this morning.. Can't you change the handlebars to something more easy on the back?



It wasn't me! 
I could get back on my hybrid I suppose, but I can barely even walk at the mo, so best to stay off til next week.


----------



## citydreams (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh, soz..  looked suspiciously like you.  Next time I'm going to wave my arms around like a gibbon and see if your doppelganger responds.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 24, 2009)

Sign up to http://cyclogs.org and join the u75 team. Really nice site for measuring your cycling, lots of graphs, stats, etc. After a few weeks riding it should start to get quite interesting.


----------



## tommers (Mar 24, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Sign up to http://cyclogs.org and join the u75 team. Really nice site for measuring your cycling, lots of graphs, stats, etc. After a few weeks riding it should start to get quite interesting.




that looks insane.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Sign up to http://cyclogs.org and join the u75 team. Really nice site for measuring your cycling, lots of graphs, stats, etc. After a few weeks riding it should start to get quite interesting.



no way - sucks the joy out of it. What's wrong with just riding? Why are some people compelled to make fucking graphs of everything?


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 24, 2009)

Bad today. Almost got to the hospital before I realised I'd left my lock propped up in the hall :angryface:

I had to go into a lockl shop and spend £15 on some chain and lock thing that i'll probably never even use again.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> no way - sucks the joy out of it. What's wrong with just riding? Why are some people compelled to make fucking graphs of everything?



Because they find it fucking interesting? Because racing against yourself is fun? Because different people like different things?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 24, 2009)

tommers said:


> that looks insane.



I've signed up so I can see any improvements, see how many miles I'm covering, see patterns in my cycling, etc. Just ordered myself a cycle computer with a heart-rate monitor off wiggle.co.uk (£45 - bargain!) so will start plumbing that info in as well.


----------



## Spark (Mar 24, 2009)

is a cycle computer needed though?  i don't have one and don't really want one.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 24, 2009)

Wooo! 25th place Team U75!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 24, 2009)

Spark said:


> is a cycle computer needed though?  i don't have one and don't really want one.



No, not at all. No fields are mandatory I don't think. So far I've just put in distance and time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Because they find it fucking interesting? Because racing against yourself is fun? Because different people like different things?



Geeks


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 24, 2009)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Wooo! 25th place Team U75!



24th now 

Orang: No doubt! I just quite like the idea of being able to look back at stats when I've accumulated a year of data, and having a sort of competition going on with myself will make grinding the miles out a bit more fun when it's raining, windy or the like.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 31, 2009)

Very good cycle in this morning, after a rest day yesterday due to a heavy weekend. Woke up today feeling like shit. Could barely open my eyes, but forced myself on the bike. After the initial blast of South Norwood Hill I felt fine. Really pleased that I pushed myself to get on the bike, when a snooze on the train felt inviting. I wouldn't have done that last year.

Last Friday's cycle home was knackering. Only had a smallish lunch, and on the bike of 5 days of 20 miles cycling, I think I was just a bit burnt out. By Streatham I'd hit a bit of a wall and was considering jumping on the train, but I carried on and actually, it got a lot better after that. Walked up Knight's Hill though.

This thread is oddly quiet. Would have thought this would be the busiest week of the year for people getting back on their bikes, now that the clocks have changed.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 31, 2009)

Not much to report is all. Spoke to a surly copper this morning in the City to ask if I could cycle down the street that his colleague's car was blocking and he looked at me like a piece of shit, so they're obviously gearing up for tomorrow's fun and games. Oh, and my knees felt creaky and sore cos of coldish air and wearing my shorts.

Cycling home yesterday at 1.30ish and there was bedlam outside Dalston Kingsland station, loads of ambulances, cop vans and cars and traffic chaos, looked like the station was closed off but didn't stop to watch cos i was hungry for me dinner.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 31, 2009)

I dawdled on my way to work today, which was a refreshing change. Railton Road > Atlantic Road was eerily quiet. I didn't see one car all the way.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 31, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> I dawdled on my way to work today, which was a refreshing change. Railton Road > Atlantic Road was eerily quiet. I didn't see one car all the way.



Yeah, really oddly quiet on the roads today. Was brilliant. I had to check my watch to see if I'd left an hour early or something.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 31, 2009)

did you leave after the school run had finished? i find that leaving 9.15 or later means there's loads less traffic whereas the preceding 45-60 minutes can be bedlam.

i had a great cycle home from the march on saturday, all the way up picadilly on my own, same story all the way up shaftesbury avenue and didn't hit any traffic at all until holborn. it was like my own little critical mass.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 31, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> did you leave after the school run had finished? i find that leaving 9.15 or later means there's loads less traffic whereas the preceding 45-60 minutes can be bedlam.
> 
> i had a great cycle home from the march on saturday, all the way up picadilly on my own, same story all the way up shaftesbury avenue and didn't hit any traffic at all until holborn. it was like my own little critical mass.



Na, usual time, left at 8, arrived at 8:45am.

If only it was the rule, and not the exception.


----------



## newharper (Mar 31, 2009)

Beautiful run, and as mine is along the river wye for at least half of it, the joy is glorious, get to go all the way into ross-on-wye tomorrow.

If it wasn't for the hills


----------



## ddraig (Mar 31, 2009)

brilliant today 

empty roads in Cardiff as well
well ish obv


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 31, 2009)

Had some tosser totally pointlessly tailgating me all through an area where there was absolutely no point in overtaking .. maybe he was embarassed to find my manly back arousing... perhaps he wanted to show me his ....
If my gears weren't slipping I might have done a detour to get him to shout out of his window and honk his horn some more.

I generally find morons like that are would be rat-runners - if he was local he would be familiar with my ways after 20 years.

I may fit my horn again - but on the back .. though I'm thinking I need something more entertaining. I suspect my idea of an airbed inflater and an illuminated  rubber glove might just get me killed .... maybe bubbles or coloured smoke ?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2009)

A lovely cycle in this morning. Perfect cycling temp. Still wearing my full length lycras, but will probably switch to bib shorts in a couple of weeks. Was a little tired at first, but it picked up.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 1, 2009)

Lovely weather indeed  Shorts time soon oh yes!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2009)

Was a nice morning... wind has died down too  

So much better than Monday - got a puncture on the way home


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2009)

By the way, we're up to 6th on Cyclogs


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2009)

Do you get commission?


----------



## Final (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning I discovered something that annoys me even more than Taxi's and BMW drivers....

Cyclists who undertake me (cycling) in the manoeuvring space I've left between myself and the curb (there wasn't much space to advance to, else I'd have been moving faster myself).

If I could have the time again I'd make a well timed left-turn-indication and back hand the mofo clean off his saddle*.

*ok, I probably wouldn't, but deffo crossed my mind for a moment.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 1, 2009)

Final said:


> This morning I discovered something that annoys me even more than Taxi's and BMW drivers....
> 
> Cyclists who undertake me (cycling) in the manoeuvring space I've left between myself and the curb (there wasn't much space to advance to, else I'd have been moving faster myself).
> 
> ...



I don't do that often but did it this morning!
The cyclist in front took the whole of the bus-lane and was going like 2mph.
It really did my head in so I undertook him.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Do you get commission?



Nope, just enjoy a bit of competition (though I suspect I'll be the only one still playing within a couple of days )


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2009)

pigeons are fucking me off at the moment... had two in the last few days nearly fly into me!


----------



## christonabike (Apr 1, 2009)

It was ace today, went over a different bridge to Monday and Tuesday

Nowt better, didn't want to stop


----------



## Spark (Apr 1, 2009)

Final said:


> This morning I discovered something that annoys me even more than Taxi's and BMW drivers....
> 
> Cyclists who undertake me (cycling) in the manoeuvring space I've left between myself and the curb (there wasn't much space to advance to, else I'd have been moving faster myself).
> 
> ...



this really irritates me too - very dangerous sometimes.  on at least one occasion i've had a cyclist undertake me as a bus or van overtakes me.  I also get annoyed by cyclists who don't leave enough space between me and them when overtaking.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 1, 2009)

The sun is shining so the "maillots jaunes" are in full force.
One appeared from nowhere yesterday - I nearly collided with it - must have been doing 20mph on a mixed-use cycle path - weaving in and out of two-way traffic at a point where small children routinely cross. 

Sadly I think the lollypop man may be deceased.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 1, 2009)

Ah, so many common themes! Pigeons - I'm going to hit another one soon, the ones on my commute have got spoilt and lazy, and one day will inevitably end up in my front wheel. 

Continuing this week's theme of not riding anywhere quickly, I pootled home from Victoria last night, until a lorry driver caught up with me on Stockwell Road and cut every bloody corner all the way from Vauxhall Cross to Brixton. 

I learnt from the first time that he wasn't bothering to look in his left hand mirror, and was giving him a wide berth, until he clipped a cyclist at the Stockwell roundabout. Gave him a right earful in Brixton when, after catching up with him at the lights and saying that he'd almost knocked a cyclist over he responded with "oh, I didn't seem them". Once maybe, but three times? 

Rang his company up and complained today. Apart from that, I'm cycling with a big happy smile on my face!


----------



## christonabike (Apr 1, 2009)

[QUOTEApart from that, I'm cycling with a big happy smile on my face!][/QUOTE]

Keep it up!


----------



## hiccup (Apr 1, 2009)

I think I may wear shorts tomorrow 

Just signed up for the Oxford Classic, which I'm really looking forward to 

Suppose I'd better replace my cracked front wheel first. And my bald back type. And my worn out brake pads and rusty cables. and fix the loose bolt on my pannier. Etc etc bloody etc...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2009)

Didn't cycle home tonight and thus won't cycle in tomorrow. Wife spent the day at Moorfields eye hospital and had to pick her up


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2009)

she ok?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 1, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> I'll give them another week ...



After getting no joy from writing directly to the transport rep at the council, I have used fixmystreet to write directly to the two local councillors.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 2, 2009)

What's wrong with the picture?


----------



## tommers (Apr 2, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> What's wrong with the picture?



Yeah.  I wanted to ask that.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 2, 2009)

White lines aren't quite central?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 2, 2009)

The cycle lane on the other side of the road is covered in dirt and weeds.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 2, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> she ok?



Yeah, got 6 ulcers on her eye. Ouch!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 2, 2009)

you also can't tell it's quite a steep hill. 

Anyway someone else on the firm's bicycle user group is now threatening them with legal action. 

I was thinking of "falling off my bike" and claiming damages.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 2, 2009)

You can just about see how it gets pinched off altogether further on ... this road is 60MPH 

I almost hope it never gets fixed so I can do an ecological plant species per square metre thingy.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 2, 2009)

Crispy said:


> The cycle lane on the other side of the road is covered in dirt and weeds.


Ah  didn't even realise there was one there.



ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, got 6 ulcers on her eye. Ouch!


Ouch


----------



## Crispy (Apr 2, 2009)

Glorious weather again! So many cyclists on the road


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 7, 2009)

Fantastic cycle today. Can really feel my fitness come on leaps and bounds. I know this'll make the cycling snobs p) chuckle, but where I used to be doing 20mph, this morning I did 22mph/23mph. Had loads left in the tank, and acceleration was greatly improved.

Weight is coming off nice and quickly as well, which is good.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 7, 2009)

Weight isn't coming off for me. 
Just noticed my legs are powerful as fuck now and it's perfect for what I initally wanted to achieve.

Beautiful ride the last few days.

And when did all these pretty cyclists suddenly come from?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 7, 2009)

The sun has teased them out 

Loads of aggressive motorbikes this morning


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 7, 2009)

I think motorbikes are the biggest hazard to cyclists. You hardly anytime to sense them coming and it's so easy to get collide into one if you veer into the middle of the bus-lane to avoid a pot hole or drain.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 8, 2009)

That's why you should always look over your right shoulder. 

I never have probs with motorcyclists...well, not proper ones. I tend to have problems with other cyclists though: especially the ones who think it's cool to overtake you on the left.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 8, 2009)

Cyclists or motorcyclists that undertake are bastards!

Didn't cycle today, and the journey was horrible


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 8, 2009)

head wind all the way today. manageable until i got down to the city and the wind gets funnelled down between the high rises, creating intense gusts 

and if that bastard wind changes direction before i get home.....


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 8, 2009)

god yeah, the wind is really annoying at the moment. I mean, the weather would be absolutely perfect if it wasn't for that blasted wind - it's bloody knackering


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 8, 2009)

I've been checking my tyre pressure loads the last few days because I thought something was wrong with my bike, but it was the wind. Glad it's not just me that finds it harder to cycle in wind - loads of people kept zooming past me


----------



## smmudge (Apr 8, 2009)

The wind gets me head on all the way home...but I suppose it also blows me into work so I don't complain 

I also for some reason find scooters much worse than motorbikes, dangerously undertaking at lights / junctions. I know quite a few hardcore motorcyclists and they're all pretty sensible and thoughtful about other road users!


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 8, 2009)

smmudge said:


> The wind gets me head on all the way home...but I suppose it also blows me into work so I don't complain
> 
> I also for some reason find scooters much worse than motorbikes, dangerously undertaking at lights / junctions. I know quite a few hardcore motorcyclists and they're all pretty sensible and thoughtful about other road users!



Most scooter riders haven't had any training (unless they're also car drivers). I think that's the reason why they tend to have little road sense and will take silly risks.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, was a knackering ride this morning. Didn't enjoy it, but did enjoy my legs opening up a bit as the journey continued.


----------



## fredfelt (Apr 8, 2009)

Aargh!  My workplace has moved from 8 miles away to around the corner.  This is far too close - I'm not happy at all that for the time being I no longer have to ride my bike every day.


----------



## oneflewover (Apr 8, 2009)

headwind and rain this morning, couldn't get in to top gear even downhill ! Giving my new Sanderson a shake down on the commute before off road over the weekend.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 8, 2009)

assaulted! on way back about 1.5hrs ago 

cycling up road in bus lane car behind me, just before a left turn onto major road car really close and beeping. 
turned round and people in car waving arms about and shouting i waved my arm back at em.
pulled over a little bit and they were alongside me coming up to the junction, still shouting waving and als getting way to close.
to my shame i lightly spat at the windows
they went mental and trying to cut me off at the pavement, one or two got out and started running after me. i was pulling off and had to really really push to get away, the car tried t cut me off again and i was on the wrong side of the road after crossing 4 lanes of traffic, not sure if the car had crossed all lanes as well and one of them still running almost caught me, about 2ft away i reckon, thanks fuck for my cyclist legs. they were shouting that they were going to kill me etc

i then turned off throught the park and thought they might turn right and try and get to the car park nearby but carried on up the path.
when i went to turn left back to the road i thought of taking my jacket off or going further or a different way but thought that if they were waiting at the road then i could get away again on the bike.
was coming down the path and distracted by a people carrier parked up with some people outside it which was on a road disecting the path and then one of the blokes from earlier jumped out and got me off the bike.
then another one came from round the corner and went as if to trash my bike and go for me when a stranger who was with a woman and child with the people carrier intervened and stopped the second one.
the first one managed to punch me square on the side of the face and it is now swelling up and grazed aronud the eye
the girl was there screaming, my car, do you know how much i paid for that fucking car etc over and over.
i had tried to apologise before being hit.
the woman with the people carrier phonesd the police as the nutters were running off laughing.
the bloke who intervened said that i should have had a go and reacted and thrown the bike at them etc
he offered to escort me home after i had spoken to the police and they said they were coming round, within the hour.
they were there in less than 10 mins but as i told them the above they said that if i wanted to take it further they would have to arrest me as well as i admitted spitting which is an assault.
i told them that it wasn't me who rang em but the woman who was right there, (and actually in the way sort of) but as the phone was passed to me then it was my decision whether to proceed etc.
so basically that and not wanting my address to be know means i can't can i.
they gave it some flannel but left it at 'no action, leave it for now' here's a reference no.

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh
sorry for ranting long post, all starting to hit me (lol) now

i realise if i had pulled over not spat and done nothing it wouldn't have happened 
oh well, live n learn eh!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 8, 2009)

ddraig said:


> assaulted! on way back about 1.5hrs ago
> 
> cycling up road in bus lane car behind me, just before a left turn onto major road car really close and beeping.
> turned round and people in car waving arms about and shouting i waved my arm back at em.
> ...



I'm very much like you. Impulsive. The spitting is something I would do too!
Gee man...at least you're safe and you weren't ran over or nothing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2009)

Spitting is well out of order no matter how angry you are!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 8, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> I'm very much like you. Impulsive. The spitting is something I would do too!
> Gee man...at least you're safe and you weren't ran over or nothing.


cheers 


Orang Utan said:


> Spitting is well out of order no matter how angry you are!


i knows


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 8, 2009)

ddraig said:


> assaulted! on way back about 1.5hrs ago
> 
> cycling up road in bus lane car behind me, just before a left turn onto major road car really close and beeping.
> turned round and people in car waving arms about and shouting i waved my arm back at em.
> ...



Spitting may be out of order but the driver of the vehicle is actually guilty of dangerous driving. I would also wager that the driver either: 1) Has no insurance, 2) Has no license or 3) has false number plates. This happened to me once on Clapham High Street: there's a van in the minor road that's suddenly pulled out in front of me on the major road (I have right of way). I'm forced to swerve around him and as I do so, I tap on the back of his van. The next thing I know, I hear the sound of squealing tyres and this guy is trying to force me off the road. I eventually pull up and get onto the pavement. The driver, some red-faced, overweight Stella-swilling twat, gets out of the van and tells me that I've 'damaged' his van (LOL!)  and demands that I gave him my address. I refuse and tell him that I tapped the back of his van and that it isn't damaged. He gets back in and pulls into a side road (Edgeley Road iirc). I took a note of his number plate and phoned the police.

It then turns out that the number plate and the vehicle don't match. Which means either the vehicle had fake plates, was ringed/stolen or both.

There are a lot of them out there.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 8, 2009)

I've had a couple of close ones, but the only time I actually got hit was when I got off a bus which was forced to stop wide of the pavement because this tosser in a jag was on the phone in the bus stop.
I tapped on his windscreen a few times and suggested he parked away from the bus stop.

A bit later I was walking down the road with heavy bags of shopping when he turned up with his younger mate who whacked me about the face and accused me of denting the car .. I suggested we walk the 100 yards to the police station and they walked off, threatening to follow me home ....

Amazingly I've never been chased by any of the people whose car windows I've whacked for drifting into the cycle lane I use every day.

When I get idiots shouting out of car windows at me, I simply ignore them.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 9, 2009)

Bunch of stupid posh kids try to "scare" me by standing at the side of the road and waving their arms inches from my face as I rode past today then as I went past them I felt something hit my back so I slammed my brakes on ( I( was going reasonably fast at the time ) got of my bike and asked "which one of you cunts threw something at me" . They all looked sheepish and didn't say anything so I called them a bunch of fucking cocks and got on my bike and cycled off ( I probably didn't look quite as menacing cycling off because I was in a high gear when I put the brakes on so it wasn't an easy start  )


----------



## swampy (Apr 9, 2009)

these days i scream c@unt whilst giving the 1 finger salute at the bastard Murphy trucks that trundle down my 20mph road at > 20mph


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 21, 2009)

Two weeks off the bike and I'm hating it! 

I'm going to cycle tomorrow whether I can breathe properly or not.


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 21, 2009)

nice

biked to work yesterday and today. the sunny weather makes it all good!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 21, 2009)

Sun and no wind, it's fucking gorgeous


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 21, 2009)

It going to be this nice all week too.


----------



## Pat24 (Apr 21, 2009)

It's just too lovely!


----------



## christonabike (Apr 21, 2009)

As ever, it was lovely

Probably the only mode of transport that I actively seek out a longer route to work, taking in different bridges, etc


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 21, 2009)

I am actually making this face -> 

I was so jealous of everyone going past on their bikes this morning... I can cycle with a chest infection can't I?


----------



## christonabike (Apr 21, 2009)

Cycle slow

It's got to be better than public transport


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 21, 2009)

Nothing like exercise to clear out the gunge.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 21, 2009)

christonabike said:


> Cycle slow
> 
> It's got to be better than public transport


That's true. I can always stop for a bit if I'm hacking too much. I just can't bear to be sat on a bus in this weather.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 21, 2009)

Pat24 said:


> It's just too lovely!



this and new bike means lovely lovely lovely


----------



## smmudge (Apr 21, 2009)

Complete gridlock on Chiswick High Road yesterday. I of course sailed right past it all and got in at the usual time. Times like that is why I lurrve being a cyclist


----------



## tommers (Apr 21, 2009)

had a nightmare last night.  long story but I had 3 punctures on the way home... took me 2 hours to get 8 miles.

and then another hour at home, trying to fix them.


----------



## Pat24 (Apr 21, 2009)

ddraig said:


> this and new bike means lovely lovely lovely



Yay for new bikes!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 22, 2009)

Bloody lovely  took it slow and hacked quite a lot, but still got here in 35 mins (compared to 1 hour on the bus)... I've missed my bike I have.

"on the road again..."


----------



## Crispy (Apr 22, 2009)

From Jamm to Elephant, there were at least a dozen bicycles ahead and a dozen behind me, it was great  (although there were a fair amount of squeaky-chained wobblers)


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 29, 2009)

So, my new placement is near enough to cycle to without having a train journey in between - I'm loving it! There is a nasty bit on the way home, but I've worked out how to cope with it today, so that's made me feel happy. 

Although my bike is making funny noises when I put it in the highest gear I use


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2009)

My ongoing attempt to persuade a local council to get a man out with a shovel to unblock the cycle lane I have cycled down maybe 5000 times over the past 22 years rumbles on ... with the official on the other end of the email expressing confusion about which council is responsible. To give him his due, though it's slightly in the other council's area, they officially deny any responsibility at all.

The lane has technically been too dangerous to use for 7 months or so, and I formally reported it two months ago - after waiting in vain for them to clear it proactively after they pruned the eye-level branches.

I had cause to remind him of the £25 million which has just been allocated to the two councils.

Yesterday I sent him a picture - courtesy of Google Earth and my camera to remind him of the location of the county line :-


----------



## Endeavour (May 4, 2009)

I fell off earlier. Ouch! My knees fucked.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 4, 2009)

.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 14, 2009)

Well, it turns out that this is an ongoing thing with the two councils.
It seems that Bristol CC did a bit of cleaning right up to the line.
In spite of denying it, it's clear that they also did the tree surgery.

Yesterday I emailed the local councillors from both councils and a copy has also gone to the "Cycle City" team - on the day when they're launching two "new" cycle routes in the very same area !  (It had crossed my mind to visit the exhibition and sneak in some of my own photos. )

Just had an email from one councillor who's about to set off to take a look. 

But how the hell can something as safety-critical as a main road be allowed to be compromised by a council boundary ?


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> But how the hell can something as safety-critical as a main road be allowed to be compromised by a council boundary ?



Jobsworths.  Innit.


----------



## Spark (May 14, 2009)

It was good.  I haven't been cycling as much for some reason recently but got back on the bike today and used the route I used to take about a year ago.  Nice to have a change, a bit calmer and less HGVs


----------



## Crispy (May 14, 2009)

If anyone reading this is the moron on a folder wearing huge headphones who sped through a green man, nearly hit a child, then squeezed between a moving skip lorry and some railings at the lights this morning, then you're a fucking moron.


----------



## mattie (May 14, 2009)

The missus dropped me at work with the bike this morning so I can ride to her hospital for a lift home.

So, of course, it's pissing with rain.


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2009)

Is it a fucking full moon today or something?

I had 3 near misses in about 1/2 mile.  

First one, some old woman actually clipped me with her wing mirror as she overtook me.  So that means her fucking car was within what? 6 inches?  Absolutely unbelievable.  

Second one some guy runs out from behind traffic without looking, while on his mobile phone.  Typical look of shock as he finally looks round to see the cyclist heading towards him.  

Third one, some woman just stops her car in front of me.  And THEN decides to put on her indicator to say she's pulling over.  By this time I'm wondering if somebody has taken out a hit on me or something.  As i go past I can see that she, too, is on her mobile. 

People are fucking imbeciles.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 15, 2009)

I had a psycho in a large van actually nudge me on the back of my leg with his bumper on the way home yesterday.

Hopefully I'll have the courage to stay put next time.


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> I had a psycho in a large van actually nudge me on the back of my leg with his bumper on the way home yesterday.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have the courage to stay put next time.



Yeah, a taxi driver did that to me at Piccadilly Circus a few years ago.  God knows why, cos there was a bloody great coach in the middle of the junction anyway.  Wankers, one and all.


----------



## kropotkin (May 15, 2009)

I really want to stop cycling so dangerously- but I just can't seem to.

I know it doesn't make much difference if I am a few minutes later- so why do I go through all the lights as soon as they turn red and there aren't yet any cars? Yesterday I was squeezing to the right of a bus and to the left of a car when my handle-bars knocked her wing mirror. I stopped, folded it back out and apologised- but it reminded me that I need to sort it out.

It isn't safe cycling in London, and sometimes you need to be a bit aggressive with your cycling, but I take it too far.

I am a bad man.


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2009)

kropotkin said:


> I really want to stop cycling so dangerously- but I just can't seem to.
> 
> I know it doesn't make much difference if I am a few minutes later- so why do I go through all the lights as soon as they turn red and there aren't yet any cars? Yesterday I was squeezing to the right of a bus and to the left of a car when my handle-bars knocked her wing mirror. I stopped, folded it back out and apologised- but it reminded me that I need to sort it out.
> 
> ...




Oh well, at least you've made the first association.  I've been riding much more relaxed for the past year or so and it's made no difference to my journey time.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 15, 2009)

Yesterday I cycled from Richmond to just before Herne Hill. It's the longest I've cycled in one go before and I was knackered when I got there, but it was also quite pleasing.


----------



## smmudge (May 15, 2009)

tommers said:


> Third one, some woman just stops her car in front of me.  And THEN decides to put on her indicator to say she's pulling over.  By this time I'm wondering if somebody has taken out a hit on me or something.  As i go past I can see that she, too, is on her mobile.



Bah, I hate it when people over take you when they want to pull over or turn left. They don't want to slow down to wait for me, but when I see them passing me and indicating I slow down anyway in case they decide to turn right in front of me. Most of the time they were going to wait anyway but now they'll have to wait twice as long for me to get my speed up again!


----------



## Ae589 (May 15, 2009)

Crispy said:


> If anyone reading this is the moron on a folder wearing huge headphones who sped through a green man, nearly hit a child, then squeezed between a moving skip lorry and some railings at the lights this morning, then you're a fucking moron.



I can't believe I missed


----------



## Crispy (Jun 10, 2009)

The guy riding infront of me went through a green man at speed, 2m infront of a mother and baby in a pram. I told him he was an irresponsible twat. He told me I wasn't the fucking cycle police. Well that's me told


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2009)

I waited at a red this morning and 15 cyclists went through it


----------



## Private Storm (Jun 10, 2009)

Pretty busy today with quite a lot of people not quite used to cycling, product of the strike I guess. Some of them were even waiting at red lights and letting peds cross, shesh!


----------



## Crispy (Jun 10, 2009)

Some comically rusty chains out today 
And so many people squeezing down the left hand side 
There really should be a big public information campaign about that.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2009)

Private Storm said:


> Pretty busy today with quite a lot of people not quite used to cycling, product of the strike I guess. Some of them were even waiting at red lights and letting peds cross, shesh!


Plenty of red light threads for you somewhere mate, but I'm plenty used to cycling 



Crispy said:


> Some comically rusty chains out today
> And so many people squeezing down the left hand side
> *There really should be a big public information campaign about that*.


but they get there quicker.


----------



## christonabike (Jun 10, 2009)

Yay for bikes!

Commute was, as ever, ace


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 10, 2009)

No tube strike as an excuse.

This idiot is a regular cyclist who simply couldn't wait 20 seconds for the car I was waiting behind to clear the junction.

If the driver hadn't braked, I hope I would have had the presence of mind to take a photo of the carnage and post it here.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm confused, which one is the Panzer division?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 10, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I'm confused, which one is the Panzer division?



I take my cycling very seriously. 

Actually you're almost right in that the idiot in question was doing the reverse of a pincer movement.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## roryer (Jun 10, 2009)

Pity it rained, TfL are heavily promoting Cycling this morning on thier website, I quite like the new look to the TfL Cycling section.

They are also promoting Bike Tube, run by LCC, getting cyclists to meet up and cycle together along the tube routes.

http://biketube.org.uk/

Anyone take part?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 10, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> (Mainwaring )



I wish I could be as restrained as in my use of expletives as he is when there are school kids about - another idiot almost took my signalling arm off last night when I was turning right off the cycle path ...


----------



## Crispy (Jun 10, 2009)

roryer said:


> Pity it rained, TfL are heavily promoting Cycling this morning on thier website, I quite like the new look to the TfL Cycling section.
> 
> They are also promoting Bike Tube, run by LCC, getting cyclists to meet up and cycle together along the tube routes.
> 
> ...



It started at 7:45 - screw that!


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 10, 2009)

I sense a mudguard related question evolving . . .


----------



## turing test (Jun 10, 2009)

Ok, I will bite, even though I warn you-*TLDNotR *

My commute is 6.5 km each leg, or 13 round trip. 

Its winter here, but this is QLD and actually, the weather is very nice. It is about 10 C or so in the morning and about the same in the evening. 

Its hills for the first and last few K, prob only about 2 flat right in the middle next to the river.

It is terrible traffic for the first K and returning the last K. The intersection is congested and at the bottom of a steep hill.  It seems quite dangerous, but truth be told it is probably OK.

Then I have two short sharp hills. In the valley, you have to do two hard turns. In this section the road is scraped up for new pavement, additionally you are turning right in booth directions. It’s hard on your wheels, hard to maintain speed, poor visibility, and generally bad. However, it’s also over in about 5 seconds.

After this section (or just before on the way home) is a short park with a 

Sorry this really is too long

I will give you the next chapter in a week.  I know you will be waiting with intently


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2009)

... I was getting into that!


----------



## Crispy (Jun 10, 2009)

just draw it on google maps


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2009)

Does google maps do hills?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 10, 2009)

-ish. not at a resolution good enough for this story


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 10, 2009)

Need a cross-section view, with scale


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 10, 2009)

my cycle to work was pretty uneventful and enjoyable, apart from the twat in the 4x4 deciding to honk his horn at me when i (and the motorcyclis in front of me) had to stop to let a pedestrian cross a pedestrian crossing.

drivers - don't honk cyclists, it's fucking dangerous.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 10, 2009)

So going straight on at a junction and having to move out into the right hand lane to do so (yep that ol chestnut..), when I start to move out there aren't actually any vehicles about, until suddenly there's a HONNK HOOONK behind (and, of course, impatient vehicles aren't rare) but I turn round to see a big fuck off double decker bus heading for me at 35 mph with seemingly no intention of slowing down  Then it seemed like he'd moved over a little, getting as close as possible so he could scare the shit out of me, I'm sure he did! Wish I'd either kept my nerve and stayed in the lane I WAS SUPPOSED TO BE IN, or given him AT LEAST a finger when I caught his eye at the next traffic lights. So fucking angry I was


----------



## cybertect (Jun 11, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Need a cross-section view, with scale



http://www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php

check the 'Show elevation data' box


----------



## IC3D (Jun 11, 2009)

I used bikely to work out a route tonight and Its a hideous 180m climb to Hampstead enroute to Ladbroke Grove tomos


----------



## Final (Jun 11, 2009)

IC3D said:


> I used bikely to work out a route tonight and Its a hideous 180m climb to Hampstead enroute to Ladbroke Grove tomos



You could go around it?

not sure where you start, but Archway -. kentish -> swiss cottage -> killburn is pretty flat.

More scenic going over the heath though.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 12, 2009)

Cracked my cycle commute virginity today and feeling very virtuous because of it   

14 miles, 1 hr 20 minutes from West Wickham (just south of Beckenham) to the city. My firm has decent security and shower facilities so it's not really much of a hardship. Bearing in mind the train takes me an hour (with a lift to the station - 1:15 without) I can honestly see it becoming part of my regular routine (he says on day 1....!). Certainly blows the cobwebs away too.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 12, 2009)

That's a pretty good time for 14 miles, too. What are the roads like?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 12, 2009)

what sort of bike / saddle ?  Do you wear any comfort-enhancing clothing ?


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 12, 2009)

Crispy said:


> That's a pretty good time for 14 miles, too. What are the roads like?



Thanks  I did feel like I got overtaken more that most by guys in hi viz's and bikes that wouldn't look like they'd hold my weight, but I did a dry run at the wekeend to test the route (map in hand and with many accidental detours) and it took 2 hours (and 16 miles) so I was pleased I don't have the thought of that sort of time every morning.

The route mainly consists of a suburban roads and a lot (probaly 30-50%) of dedicated off road cyclepaths (through Ladywell and Burgess Park); and that again as green laned road routes. The main urban areas are once I get to London Bridge and a slightly hairy ride down Peckham High st.

I know the return leg is slightly tougher with a few more hills that seem against me but otherwise it's a pretty good ride.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 12, 2009)

cybertect said:


> http://www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php
> 
> check the 'Show elevation data' box



Brilliant. Fantastic that it does gradient as well as elevation! Today I shall be cycling:

Total Ascent:  	201  	ft  	 
Total Descent: 	198 	ft 	 
Start Elevation: 	82 	ft 	 
End Elevation: 	89 	ft
Min Elevation: 	12 	ft 
Max Elevation: 	91 	ft 	






Ted Striker said:


> Cracked my cycle commute virginity today and feeling very virtuous because of it
> 
> 14 miles, 1 hr 20 minutes from West Wickham (just south of Beckenham) to the city. My firm has decent security and shower facilities so it's not really much of a hardship. Bearing in mind the train takes me an hour (with a lift to the station - 1:15 without) I can honestly see it becoming part of my regular routine (he says on day 1....!). Certainly blows the cobwebs away too.


I'm partly on that route - did you go Sydenham > East Dulwich > Peckham?

Thing I found when I got back into cycling (all of a month ago!) was when you get somewhere it dawns that you’re actually only half-way, and the second half can be a bit tiring . . . Anyway, good start !


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 12, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> what sort of bike / saddle ?  Do you wear any comfort-enhancing clothing ?



It's a Dahon Matrix folding bike - though it's only different from a full size normal cycle, other than the hinge in the frame (i.e. not a brompton) and a slightly lower top bar. It's a hybrid (with a lockable front) and road tyred. It's the first I've owned since my BMX which was a good 10-15 years ago. It's a heavy old beast but it's _my_ heavy old beast 

The saddle is the one that came with the bike  and there's no comfort clothing I'm afraid - I'll be looking at some padded shorts to purchase soon but if you ride every day won't you need to wash them every day? 2 weeks ago when I first got the bike I would have given my right arm for a comfy saddle but I've got quite used to it now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 12, 2009)

Do many of you have more than an hour's commute? 

Just posted this... but probably should've asked here.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 16, 2009)

I cramped some lycra-*wanker*'s style this morning by carefully overtaking a pedestrian on my side of the mixed use path. He presumably had highly-strung wheels that couldn't cope with the edge of the tarmac.

The *tosser *pointed two fingers in the direction of my eyes. I wished I'd had the quickness of thought to offer a "stone" to answer his "scissors" - but I prefer to keep two hands on the bars.

I really am beginning to encounter more *twats *on two wheels than four these days....


----------



## turing test (Jun 16, 2009)

*The bike path section*

OK so it’s been about a week, and obviously I have nothing better to do.  This is the next installment of the Epic (6.5 KM) Ride to Work.

Again I will warn you this is TLDNR

I left off at the start of the final flat 3.5 km of my commute to work (post 457).  Here you make a right into Guyatt Park. The lip of the bicycle path you turn on to is raised and makes a pretty big bump, you may see things that people drop here, I’ve found a light and a pair of glasses.  You hit it going pretty fast as you have just descended the last real hill of the ride and the steepest section of the whole commute. BTW most of the parking lots and bicycle paths in Brissee are like this. 

After about 50 yards in the park you emerge onto a lightly travelled road with units on the left (river side) and houses on the right.  Cars can enter the road from the right but few do.  It’s parallel to a much busier road called Sir Fred Schonell drive. 

This road dead ends at a little bike path which is next to a smaller sidewalk.  Brisbane traffic planners work everyday to injure and maim cyclists and here is one of their favorite tricks.  The entrance to this 10 yard long section is guarded by 2 large yellow metal post like things that effectively narrow to bike path enough to disallow 2 bikes to pass.  At this point you are right on the boarder of the big urban university where I work.  How many drunken students have crashed into these things at night I can only guess. 

After this short bike path you come back out onto a narrow treelined street with cars parked on either side.  It’s very common for people to be driving around here looking for someplace to park.  Watch for car doors and irate uni students late for their accounting test.  

Once this dangerous section ends you go through another set of yellow posts and again are on a short 50 meter bicycle path.  The traffic planners have really been working over time with this one as the entrance to the bicycle path is part of an intersection of involving a parking lot, and an L shaped curve in the road forcing cyclist to ride at an awkward position relative to automobile traffic

This path exits at a round-about which luckily you can make a real easy left out of.  There are sports fields to the right and a rowing club on the riverside. The roundabout is worse on the way back as you must go essentially all the way around, but at least it’s not busy.

Now comes the final 2 KM of my ride.  The artist in me says I should further serialize this in order to give you fair readers some suspense (and also pad my post count), and for all practical purposes the un-interesting part is over.  Now comes the really boring and long part. So I will leave you now, and give you my best wishes until the next episode.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow.

I just had a nice cycle into uni and back in the sunshine. Which was nice.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 16, 2009)

The cycle back last friday night absolutely killed me and I haven't been in the saddle since 

Gonna try and make it out tomorrow am


----------



## turing test (Jun 16, 2009)

Well it was sunny for me to, but if I posted that it wouldn't be long winded enough.


----------



## Upchuck (Jun 16, 2009)

One of my friends, a really nice and genuine woman, got crunched by a lorry on Lutwyche Rd a few years back.  She was hospitalised and couldn't walk or talk again.  I remember Brisbane Rd's being quite dangerous unless things have changed.  Australian drivers in general are also a lot more intolerant of cyclists than in the UK.

Sounds like you live near the Uni so perhaps folk are a bit friendlier.  Have the cycle tracks in Brisvegas been developed and improved?  Also Brissie is quite hilly in parts if I remember.

Fuck me!  I lived in Toowong for a period, in Ascog Terrace.  Nice area.


----------



## turing test (Jun 17, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> .  Australian drivers in general are also a lot more intolerant of cyclists than in the UK.
> 
> Sounds like you live near the Uni so perhaps folk are a bit friendlier.  Have the cycle tracks in Brisvegas been developed and improved?  Also Brissie is quite hilly in parts if I remember.
> 
> Fuck me!  I lived in Toowong for a period, in Ascog Terrace.  Nice area.



I have never cycled in the UK. But I think that drivers here are a bit worse than in the US, or the parts of Europe I have been ridden in. 

I don’t think it’s just aimed cyclists though; many drivers in Brissee seem hostile and reckless toward anyone foolish enough to get in their way. 

And I wasn’t joking in my description of traffic planners here, some of their “traffic calming” schemes seem aimed only to annoy automobile users and make pedestrians and especially cyclists less safe.

It’s not all bad.

The city is spending tons of money for bicycle projects, for example a new multi-use bridge will open up soon. Additionally there are many more cyclists than in the US.  It is a real joy for me to go over to Indooroopilly and see literally hundreds of people in clubs and by themselves riding over the bridge.

Oh yeah Brissee is hilly. There are lots of short steep hills, Miskin Street is a few blocks from me, it I’ll kill ya.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 17, 2009)

Ted Striker said:


> The cycle back last friday night absolutely killed me and I haven't been in the saddle since
> 
> Gonna try and make it out tomorrow am


Yep, getting there is only half way.

Because of the distance you're doing, you could even consider upping slowly by just doing one way first and taking transport home; two, then three times a week to work, then on one of those cycling the return as well . . . just an idea. You're doing a lot of distance in one day atm.


----------



## jusali (Jun 17, 2009)

Last night some twonk in a range rover tried to knock me off my bike. I carried on up the hill a little shaken, past a load of traffic and stopped at a T junction. Next there is a horn beeped behind me, it's the twonk in the Range rover again gesturing furiously for me to let him past, I'm turning right. I ignore and get on with going on home next thing I know he comes past again swerving across trying to hit me. 
Now I was following the Highway code and am more than a little vunerable on a bike so no match for a Range Rover. Last night for the first time I wished I'd had a gun, just to even things up a little, if only to scare the cunt as shitless as he'd scared me.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 17, 2009)

Why is there never a traffic cop about when that happens. ?

On the other hand, with CCTV and number plate recognition, perhaps some of these sociopaths get taken out discretely later on...


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 17, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Yep, getting there is only half way.
> 
> Because of the distance you're doing, you could even consider upping slowly by just doing one way first and taking transport home; two, then three times a week to work, then on one of those cycling the return as well . . . just an idea. You're doing a lot of distance in one day atm.




Thats a good idea . My commute will be going up soon from 6 miles to 16miles and I reckon that extra 10 miles both ways could kill me


----------



## Crispy (Jun 17, 2009)

Ouch, that's a bit much. I wouldn't ride that far twice a day, it would break me.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 17, 2009)

I almost bumped into Linda Robson, of Birds of a Feather fame, this morning up at Highbury Barn. Luckily, she decided to step back onto the pavement and an incident was avoided.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 17, 2009)

Termite Man said:


> Thats a good idea . My commute will be going up soon from 6 miles to 16miles and I reckon that extra 10 miles both ways could kill me


It's saddle soreness that's my main problem - do people here wear special padding ?


----------



## jusali (Jun 17, 2009)

I use a Brooks!


----------



## Upchuck (Jun 17, 2009)

turing test said:


> I have never cycled in the UK. But I think that drivers here are a bit worse than in the US, or the parts of Europe I have been ridden in.
> 
> I don’t think it’s just aimed cyclists though; many drivers in Brissee seem hostile and reckless toward anyone foolish enough to get in their way.
> 
> ...



Does someone still live in the flat above the bridge?


----------



## turing test (Jun 17, 2009)

The last time I drove across, I asked my passenger (who has lived here a lot longer than I) and she said yeah.  I vaguely remember asking because there was a car parked around the bridge support.  I have seen that sort of set up a few times in Germany on smaller bridges or gates, it seems like it might be a bit loud.


----------



## ashie259 (Jun 17, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> It's saddle soreness that's my main problem - do people here wear special padding ?



Try a different shape of saddle, and definitely wear cycle-specific shorts with nothing underneath.


----------



## cybertect (Jun 17, 2009)

First day with the new Brompton. 

Lots of experimentation with tweaks to my route are going to have to happen over the next couple of weeks.

I tried a significantly shorter but _much_ hillier way to my local railway station this morning. I doubt I'll be doing that again in a hurry 

Exiting from London Bridge it's going to be about striking a balance between folding/unfolding/carrying the bike to get through barriers and down escalators vs going the long way out through the bus station.

Am I one of the three cyclists left in London that actually signals before turning?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2009)

It was rubbish today  all because some bastard shouted at me!

Got to a t junction with lights, light was red, so I moved up into the green box and waiting, just as our lights were turning green a massive lorry decided to turn right into the road blocking our way for a bit and stopping me from turning right. This bloke sat behind me in his car beeping and shouting for me to go. Where? Through the fucking lorry? Under it? 

When the lorry was out of the way I went, he rolled down the window and shouted "get out the way you fat cow"  

Cunt!  (he was fatter than me)


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 18, 2009)

I need a new front noodle, but fiddling with it this morning I realised I could stop one side of my front brake from dragging by adjusting the screw on the other side - so I made better progress. 
And somewhat more comfortable because I tipped my saddle down a bit. 

I just have to get around to shortening my new chain a bit and I'll actually be able to use the upper range of the smallest front cog.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 18, 2009)

I think its National "Let's be a wanker on the roads" day today BiddlyBee. If it wasn't idiot cyclists cutting up kids at a lolly pop man junction or other idiot cyclists cutting up peds at a red light, it was idiot drivers pulling out of turns in front of me as I hoyed it downhill with right of way, thus causing me to have to swerve sharply out and around the fuckers  It fair ruined what looked like it would be a nice gentle pootle to work in the sun.....

_I've been cut up, I've been frowned out, but I'm not down, I'm not down_...(with apologies to the Clash)


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It was rubbish today all because some bastard shouted at me!
> 
> Got to a t junction with lights, light was red, so I moved up into the green box and waiting, just as our lights were turning green a massive lorry decided to turn right into the road blocking our way for a bit and stopping me from turning right. This bloke sat behind me in his car beeping and shouting for me to go. Where? Through the fucking lorry? Under it?
> 
> ...



What a fucking arsehole!  Ignore him Bee, he's probably just one of those twats who thinks all cyclists are in the wrong and destroying his right of way just by them being cyclists.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> I think its National "Let's be a wanker on the roads" day today BiddlyBee. *If it wasn't idiot cyclists cutting up kids at a lolly pop man junction or other idiot cyclists cutting up peds at a red light, *it was idiot drivers pulling out of turns in front of me as I hoyed it downhill with right of way, thus causing me to have to swerve sharply out and around the fuckers. It fair ruined what looked like it would be a nice gentle pootle to work in the sun.....
> 
> _I've been cut up, I've been frowned out, but I'm not down, I'm not down_...(with apologies to the Clash)



Over the last week or so, for the first time I've seen a fair few cyclists not just go through the red light, but through the green man, whilst there are people crossing.  What the fuck is all that about?

Mind you, at my home traffic lights, it's also not uncommon for cars to go through them too. 

I also get a bit pissed off when people seem to assume you're a new or slow cyclist just because you stop at red lights.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> _I've been cut up, I've been frowned out, but I'm not down, I'm not down_...(with apologies to the Clash)


I like that lyric 



Agent Sparrow said:


> What a fucking arsehole!  Ignore him Bee, he's probably just one of those twats who thinks all cyclists are in the wrong and destroying his right of way just by them being cyclists.


Put me in a grump for the rest of my cycle


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 18, 2009)

I almost look forward to the winter when there are fewer of these embarassing idiot cyclists about - I swear I'll end up giving one a shove before too long.

Even _pedestrians _get a bit random in warm weather. I don't like sounding my bell but I may have to put the *horn *back on before long.


----------



## jusali (Jun 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It was rubbish today  all because some bastard shouted at me!
> 
> Got to a t junction with lights, light was red, so I moved up into the green box and waiting, just as our lights were turning green a massive lorry decided to turn right into the road blocking our way for a bit and stopping me from turning right. This bloke sat behind me in his car beeping and shouting for me to go. Where? Through the fucking lorry? Under it?
> 
> ...



The irony! 
Too gutless to take it out on the lorry, so pick on the innocent cyclist, cunt indeed!


----------



## beeboo (Jun 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> When the lorry was out of the way I went, he rolled down the window and shouted "get out the way you fat cow"
> 
> Cunt!  (he was fatter than me)



fucking hell what is wrong with people? 




Well I had a nice ride in this morning - a few too many buses in the way but some nice cyclist camaradarie going on


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 18, 2009)

Today a chap in  a Land Rover started honking his horn as he could not get past.  I was on a one way street with parked cars both sides so there was no room to get by.  At the end of the road is always a queue of cars so he'd have to wait anyway.

Being in a particularly annoying frame of mind I s l o w l y came to a halt, s l o w l y got of my bike, s l o w l y got out of the road and let him by.  He swore at me.

A few seconds later while he was queuing in the traffic I managed to get him to roll down his window and I asked him what was up.  He said I was blocking the road.  I tried to explain the irony of someone in a Landrover complaining that I was blocking the road.  After telling me to fuck off again I suggested while in the traffic jam he should breathe deeply and try to relax as the stress of driving was clearly not good for him, wished him a good day and smiled as I cycled off.  Who says cyclists can be smug heh?

Otherwise a great ride.  I took pleasure in not getting stressed by stressy Landrover man.


----------



## beeboo (Jun 18, 2009)

BigPhil said:


> Today a chap in  a Land Rover started honking his horn as he could not get past.  I was on a one way street with parked cars both sides so there was no room to get by.  At the end of the road is always a queue of cars so he'd have to wait anyway.
> 
> Being in a particularly annoying frame of mind I s l o w l y came to a halt, s l o w l y got of my bike, s l o w l y got out of the road and let him by.  He swore at me.
> 
> ...



hahaha


----------



## Crispy (Jun 18, 2009)

I shouted at stressy beep horn man yesterday "Think about dolphins" 
In retrospect I think I should have made clear that I was talking about relaxation.


----------



## cybertect (Jun 18, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Over the last week or so, for the first time I've seen a fair few cyclists not just go through the red light, but through the green man, whilst there are people crossing.  What the fuck is all that about?



Some people are just daft. I found this on bikeforums.net in a discussion about headcams for cycling - taken from a car but the guy that shot cycles with the same camera.

http://www.donaldingram.com/Video/IdiotCyclist_Edinburgh200409.mov

(large download - watch the right hand side of the screen)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2009)

BigPhil said:


> Otherwise a great ride.  I took pleasure in not getting stressed by stressy Landrover man.


Tomorrow I will try this ^ 



Crispy said:


> I shouted at stressy beep horn man yesterday "Think about dolphins"
> *In retrospect I think I should have made clear that I was talking about relaxation.*


----------



## Ae589 (Jun 18, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I shouted at stressy beep horn man yesterday "Think about dolphins"
> In retrospect I think I should have made clear that I was talking about relaxation.


----------



## tommers (Jun 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It was rubbish today  all because some bastard shouted at me!
> 
> Got to a t junction with lights, light was red, so I moved up into the green box and waiting, just as our lights were turning green a massive lorry decided to turn right into the road blocking our way for a bit and stopping me from turning right. This bloke sat behind me in his car beeping and shouting for me to go. Where? Through the fucking lorry? Under it?
> 
> ...






What a nobber.


----------



## tommers (Jun 18, 2009)

BigPhil said:


> Today a chap in  a Land Rover started honking his horn as he could not get past.  I was on a one way street with parked cars both sides so there was no room to get by.  At the end of the road is always a queue of cars so he'd have to wait anyway.



This always makes me laugh.  On a road with 3 lots of 2 metre wide cars trying to get past each other, it's the cyclist that's the holdup (from them getting to the back of the queue in front.)

People are so used to the car being there that they don't even notice them any more.  The holdup is because you and all your stupid mates have chosen to drive a bloody great metal box around town you dick. 

Well handled though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 18, 2009)

I get that sort of crap every once in a while.

What the idiots don't know is that I cycle down narrow streets significantly faster than I would drive.

... which reminds me .. I suspect the street I live in is being suggested by satnav - the ratrunning has increased hugely recently.


----------



## Spark (Jun 18, 2009)

tommers said:


> This always makes me laugh.  On a road with 3 lots of 2 metre wide cars trying to get past each other, it's the cyclist that's the holdup (from them getting to the back of the queue in front.)
> 
> People are so used to the car being there that they don't even notice them any more.  The holdup is because you and all your stupid mates have chosen to drive a bloody great metal box around town you dick.
> 
> Well handled though.



or cars that make a huge show of overtaking the cyclist only to block the cyclist as soon as they shortly come across another car coming in the other direction


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 18, 2009)

tommers said:


> This always makes me laugh.  On a road with 3 lots of 2 metre wide cars trying to get past each other, it's the cyclist that's the holdup (from them getting to the back of the queue in front.)


Not only that, but when you're passing in the other direction on a road with no priority direction - they're the ones taking up both sides of the road, but some think that the cyclist taking up a small amount of their side of the road is the problem. I actually had some guy have the audacity to beep me whilst speeding towards me in that situation! 



Spark said:


> or cars that make a huge show of overtaking the cyclist only to block the cyclist as soon as they shortly come across another car coming in the other direction



Yes. I know what they're doing is legal, but it does seem a bit on the thoughtless side when you then end up having to stop behind them.

Now, I would like to know why after a week of not cycling, my legs ached after shorter journeys earlier on in the week, but were fine during my longer journey today. I've noticed it before - why are longer journeys easier on my legs?


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 18, 2009)

The anger is quite shocking really. How stressed must they be, and often they've not even been to work yet . . .


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 18, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> The anger is quite shocking really. How stressed must they be, and often they've not even been to work yet . . .



Mind you, I'm pretty laid back when it comes to other people - I know I'm less critical of imperfect lecturers than my course mates, and generally I'm pretty accepting of people, and don't notice minor rudeness like others do. But when I'm on my commute, no matter what form it takes - grrr! There's something about commuting that makes me really worked up over things that are, at the end of the day, not that important, even though with me I just seethe inside rather than inflict it on others.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 18, 2009)

Maybe, but then again it's all relative . . . some of these in cars are borderline nutters


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 18, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Maybe, but then again it's all relative . . . some of these in cars are borderline nutters



Some people on every form of transport are borderline nutters - but granted it's the ones in motorised vehicles that are the most dangerous borderline nutters. Not so long ago I had a HGV overtake me and then pull in before it had passed, I think without indicating. It's a good job that I've taken the advice of my mother and bf, which is "expect that everyone wants to kill you", and had slowed down anyway and then slowed right down.

Maybe that's why commuting puts me in such a grouchy mood?


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 18, 2009)

It's good advice!


----------



## smmudge (Jun 18, 2009)

Spark said:


> or cars that make a huge show of overtaking the cyclist only to block the cyclist as soon as they shortly come across another car coming in the other direction



Bah I hate when that happens!

I also get quite a lot the car following me who thinks I'm going so slowly they refuse to move out of first gear, and then hearing the engine struggling to keep up


----------



## rover07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Had a great ride in today... had 10 minutes to get to work. Raced down the hill, traffic lights on green... swept onto the Lewes Road making a big arc... pedalled like fuck with the wind behind me... swept past several other cyclists... stilll in the middle of the road... dodged round the traffic at Elm Grove junction... through the red lights... down the Level.,,going close to scare some pedestrians in the cycle lane. Got held up at the next crossing 

Then past St Peters and up the hill in 1/6... got in 1 minute late 1201.


----------



## cybertect (Jun 18, 2009)

The Brompton came into its own on the way home today. I'd decided to go to Elephant & Castle to catch the Thameslink south rather than my usual train from London Bridge as it's a slightly quicker service.

Got to Elephant in 10 mins, up to the platform to discover the train is running 45 mins late 

Nipped up to LB on the bike and caught a fast train to East Croydon, then cycled over to West Croydon just in time to pick up a service to Sutton. 

I know I couldn't have done that on the bus or tram. Got home only 10 minutes later than usual. I'm liking this flexibility


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I like that lyric


so do i


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 19, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> ...
> Now, I would like to know why after a week of not cycling, my legs ached after shorter journeys earlier on in the week, but were fine during my longer journey today. I've noticed it before - why are longer journeys easier on my legs?



Maybe there is a lag from exercise to ache - it can take around 3 days to feel sore in the muscles.

Maybe try a lower gear so you legs spin more.  Less pressure on your muscles mean you can go further.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 19, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Now, I would like to know why after a week of not cycling, my legs ached after shorter journeys earlier on in the week, but were fine during my longer journey today. I've noticed it before - why are longer journeys easier on my legs?


It's just the gap from when you last exercised, isn't it?

Also, I'm afraid stretching comes to us all in the end, and often earlier than we care to admit  Quads and calfs for me, before and after.


----------



## lighterthief (Jun 19, 2009)

Lovely coast in to work today from Hackney, marred only by one shouty van driver  and - controversial I know - my continuing annoyance at the sheer, unthinking selfish behaviour demonstrated towards pedestrians and other road users by many of my fellow cycle commuters


----------



## cybertect (Jun 19, 2009)

lighterthief said:


> my continuing annoyance at the sheer, unthinking selfish behaviour demonstrated towards pedestrians and other road users by many of my fellow cycle commuters



Unfortunate, but true.

I was waiting at a red on Tooley Street this morning while two other cyclists breezed right past and then proceeded to zip through reds on the pedestrian crossing at the other side of the junction, weaving between peds who were on the carriageway


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 19, 2009)

I had a completely uneventful peramble from hackney to kentish town today, sunny but cold winds, felt very sluggish this morning.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jun 19, 2009)

lighterthief said:


> Lovely coast in to work today from Hackney, marred only by one shouty van driver  and - controversial I know - my continuing annoyance at the sheer, unthinking selfish behaviour demonstrated towards pedestrians and other road users by many of my fellow cycle commuters



Not sure why that should be controversial.  I had a really nice leisurely commute this morning, and the only thing that annoyed me was a motorbike using the cycle lane, and a couple of other cyclists being a bit twatty to pedestrians.

I'm getting a bit scared though.  The last 5 days, I have been smiled on by both the god of traffic lights and the weather gods.  Bright sunlight for my whole journey, which then turns to rain just as I arrive.  Zipping past long tailbacks of cars stopped at lights, which turn green in perfect time for me to rip past them without changing cadence.  It's been lovely, but I just know there's got to be some sort of balancing run waiting out there for me, a week of pissing rain and lights turning to red just as you get nearby.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 22, 2009)

Back on the fixie after a week on the girls shopper, so a lovely smooth ride into work except this one utter prick who decided this was the best place to blow the snot out of his nose as I was coming up behind him (bare in mind this is probably one of the busiest cycle lanes in the city). I felt the snot and spit hit my face in a fine mist, so no doubt I will probably get ill in a couple of days. Trouble is I always forget to speak the proper language whe I get wound up so he looked quite confused and offended when I was alongside him calling him a filthy dirty fucking cunt. 

Well he is. I ain't sorry.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2009)

My new transmission spurred me on this morning, but annoyingly I appear to have damaged the sensor wire for the cycle computer I resurrected so I don't know how well I actually did.

EDIT :- it seems to have happened at 7 minutes / 1.3 miles ...


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 22, 2009)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Back on the fixie after a week on the girls shopper, so a lovely smooth ride into work except this one utter prick who decided this was the best place to blow the snot out of his nose as I was coming up behind him (bare in mind this is probably one of the busiest cycle lanes in the city). I felt the snot and spit hit my face in a fine mist, so no doubt I will probably get ill in a couple of days. Trouble is I always forget to speak the proper language whe I get wound up so he looked quite confused and offended when I was alongside him calling him a filthy dirty fucking cunt.
> 
> Well he is. I ain't sorry.



A friend I ride with does that!  She regularly blow's snot out of her nose when riding hard.  In all other ways she's well mannered but this is not a pleasing habit.  Her excuse is that she always gets a snooty nose when working hard and that she'd loose too much time through taking care if it properly.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 22, 2009)

I went to London, then I went to Brighton. It took sodding ages and I cramped up on the beacon. Was fun though!


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 22, 2009)

BigPhil said:


> A friend I ride with does that!  She regularly blow's snot out of her nose when riding hard.  In all other ways she's well mannered but this is not a pleasing habit.  Her excuse is that she always gets a snooty nose when working hard and that she'd loose too much time through taking care if it properly.



i can understand it if on a country road in the middle of nowhere. But this is in a dedicated cycle lane in the middle of the city and this guy wasn't riding hard. He was just a dirty wanker.


----------



## turing test (Jun 22, 2009)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> i can understand it if on a country road in the middle of nowhere. But this is in a dedicated cycle lane in the middle of the city and this guy wasn't riding hard. He was just a dirty wanker.



You should at least look over your shoulder before you blow your nose.

I agree Wanker


----------



## Crispy (Jun 22, 2009)

Lemon Eddy said:


> It's been lovely, but I just know there's got to be some sort of balancing run waiting out there for me, a week of pissing rain and lights turning to red just as you get nearby.



I predict a 20mph headwind that manages to rotate 180 degrees in direction during the day.


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 22, 2009)

Good points: I felt more confident today (have not been cycling for about a year) and happily sailed through a couple of junctions where last week I'd have got off and walked. 

Bad point: I got most of the way and realised I'd dropped the work beeper and had to go back to Vauxhall, where I'd heard a crunching plastic sound when I was waiting for the lights. It wasn't there, so I started the week looking like a twat who lost yet another £100 beeper.


----------



## david dissadent (Jun 23, 2009)

Comuting by bike is kinda like cheating. It makes the journey to work fun.


----------



## turing test (Jun 23, 2009)

Immediately after exiting the parking lot at my flat, I ride slowly up a steep short hill.  This morning there were two crows, each on telephone poles directly across the street from on another.  They were screeching at each other simultaneously as I rode by.  It was very noticeably crow in stereo.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 23, 2009)

david dissadent said:


> Comuting by bike is kinda like cheating. It makes the journey to work fun.


Definitely. 

I was always bemused when (physically able) and otherwise highly intelligent people comment on their nightmare car journeys into work. (they tend not to these days) Why would anyone choose to go through that every day ? 

It's win win win on a bike.


----------



## sir.clip (Jun 23, 2009)

mental.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2009)

what happened?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 23, 2009)

Haven't cycled for a week. Back to it tomorrow....bit nervous cos I think it'll be tough on mah legs. Also looking forward to it though


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 23, 2009)

Brilliant today. Took a different route in on some back roads to avoid the busy cycle lanes (and to just make it a little bit longer for more smiles).


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 23, 2009)

One near miss :-

Team jersey-wearing loon must have seen the woman in the turquoise hijab (who I meet most mornings - or some children I assume are hers ) as she turned the blind corner ahead on the *mixed-use* path (on second thoughts of course not - his head was down as he took the corner at 20-plus MPH.)
She and I ineveitably had to pass each other at some point and I tried my best not to cross the centre line.

Thankfully as I was still within the woman's earshot, I shouted "slow down" rather than something obscene - I didn't catch what he mumbled under his breath.

Roll on the winter when the idiots put their bikes to bed.

I hope he has a really crap day at the office.


----------



## cybertect (Jun 23, 2009)

Two cyclists passed me and then up the inside of an articulated HGV which was indicating left this morning...


----------



## Final (Jun 23, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Two cyclists passed me and then up the inside of an articulated HGV which was indicating left this morning...



I suspect that's often done more out of nievity than inconsideration  - I hope the folly of their ways is pointed out to them before something bad happens.


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 23, 2009)

Took in a few bridleways on my ride in this morning.  Longer route than normal but enough of a change to remind me again that life is good!


----------



## cybertect (Jun 23, 2009)

Final said:


> I suspect that's often done more out of nievity than inconsideration  - I hope the folly of their ways is pointed out to them before something bad happens.



Indeed. They'd gone too far too fast for any shouting from me to be effective in a noisy tunnel under London Bridge station.

I had the misfortune to witness the aftermath of a cyclist going under an HGV at the same junction a couple of years ago. I'd rather not see another


----------



## sir.clip (Jun 23, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> what happened?



Not a great deal. 
Dust truck driving along middle of Robson road at high speed,
Squirrel attacked a black bird on the quiet cycle path next to JAGS.
Then flash LED light Audi man, Woshed past me on Camberwell road at high speed playing loud music. 
No.12 bus Parked in arkward place with hazards on pulls out & single speed man shakes his fist. 

 Just thought i'd write mental to live a little.

Ride on you crazy diamonds.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jun 23, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I predict a 20mph headwind that manages to rotate 180 degrees in direction during the day.



No, instead karma went for the tried and tested "deluge of biblical proportions" gambit, just as I left the office yesterday.

Hah.  Little did they know that I don't mind cycling in the absolute pissing rain.  It's actually quite nice, in a "cor, isn't really heavy rain kind of spooky" way, where with decent waterproofs on and rolling on at a nice slow pelt you can feel cosy whilst enjoying the show.  Now if they'd gone for "irritating drizzly shower that's heavy but just light enough to make you not put your waterproofs on", combined with headwind, that would have been annoying.


----------



## Upchuck (Jun 23, 2009)

turing test said:


> Immediately after exiting the parking lot at my flat, I ride slowly up a steep short hill.  This morning there were two crows, each on telephone poles directly across the street from on another.  They were screeching at each other simultaneously as I rode by.  It was very noticeably crow in stereo.



Have you been swooped by a magpie on yer bike yet?  That's quite an experience...


----------



## cybertect (Jun 23, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Have you been swooped by a magpie on yer bike yet?  That's quite an experience...



A magpie? pfft! 

Try being swooped by a Buzzard


----------



## turing test (Jun 23, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Have you been swooped by a magpie on yer bike yet?  That's quite an experience...



The bush turkeys are a problem too, I nearly ran over one a bit back and he wasn't in the cross walk.  
That turkey was jay walking. 

How does proper Magpie defense work?  

They seem amusing. They have a nice call and are obviously very smart, but I see cyclist with zip ties in their helmets all the time. Once I have seen eyes painted on the back of a helmet.  Don't people paint eyes on their backs in India to dissuade the tigers? 

A friend of mine was stabbed in the back by a Magpie and bleed enough to need to change his shirt.  

I have been warned it’s September that they start to attack. I am looking forward to the experience.


----------



## Upchuck (Jun 23, 2009)

Draw eyes on the back of your helmet.  Magpies rarely swoop if they think they are being 'looked at'.

As for bush turkeys, they're funny buggers.  I remember when I first saw them in Brissie I though 'wtf'?  All that rustling then mad random sprints across roads.  Hitting one of them would result in a nasty tumble off your bike I'd imagine.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 23, 2009)

sir.clip said:


> Ride on you crazy diamonds.


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 23, 2009)

Very good commute today - across London from south to north to central and then back south, prob 12 miles in total. Was lovely in the sunshine and felt good but I was covered in sweat


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 23, 2009)

Somehow - according to my cycle computer I got up to 33 mph on the way home. 

Average speed approx 12mph as per usual.

Big cogs are the definitely the bee's knees though.


----------



## turing test (Jun 24, 2009)

cybertect said:


> A magpie? pfft!
> 
> Try being swooped by a Buzzard



At least you can smell the buzzard coming


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 24, 2009)

Hit 33 mph again  - I kept sneaking a peek at the speedo but never saw it go above 25 .. I can see I will have to sort myself out with a proper data-logger. Maybe the spoke the magnet's attached to is wobbling at speed and giving a false reading.


----------



## turing test (Jun 25, 2009)

*The final 2 K are epic!!*

Now comes the final 2 KM of my ride. Its still way TLDR-you have been warned. This continues from post 476 if you really need help sleeping.

Now I am on Sir William MacGregor drive which I take till nearly the end.  It’s a false flat with speed bumps, the posted limit is 30 Kph.  The bumps cause the autos to speed up and slow down a lot. Cars are parked on both sides and at one point I cycle by a ferry terminal.  On the way out if I am working hard I will maintain 28 or 30 KPH and on the way home 32 to about 36.  Automobiles pass me frequently, well above the posted esp on the way there.  I think some speed cameras would teach all these staff and students a lesson.     

The final bit of my commute involves an uphill right off of Sir Bill (it dead ends) and on to Upland which takes me up to a round about where I turn onto a curb cut (just before entering a circle), I cycle over the sidewalk, through a parking lot and court yard for the School of Biomedical Sciences.  I ride down a wheel chair ramp, which involves two sharp turns and park on railing next to the student cafeteria.  Bush Turkeys are always hanging around digging up the garden; sometimes they throw dirt all over my bike, little buggers.     

Next up I will post in excruciating detail, my trip to the corner bottle shop.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 25, 2009)

I can see you now 

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?ll=-27.498814,153.0118&z=18&t=h&hl=en-GB


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 25, 2009)

Really pushed it to the limit on the way home.
Watched the speedo on the hill - over 30 again with just gravity - perhaps this explains my insistence on the cycle lane being properly maintained (the road is technically 60mph but only a full-on nutjob would achieve that.)

I was dangerously overtaken by an extra large taxi a third of the way home - village street - several walls routinely demolished by idiots  - mostly his risk and the white van coming the other way to be honest, got in front of it again at the traffic lights a bit further on.
I could then hear it up my rear all the way through a shopping  area, before it finally overtook me even more dangerously if that was at all possible (wrong side of road, blind corner, parked cars) only to get jammed behind a car that was waiting for another car to reverse.

I confess I snuck round between those two - slightly hazardously to me and made off. (how could I resist ?)

What is it with young men in cars needing to take on an old duffer on a ratty bike ? 
And this is the second time I've had this with someone licensed to carry passengers. 

Then some "cool dude" in a custom painted car almost blocked my way - probably taking a call - at least he stopped.
I positively *shimmied *through the narrow gap. 
(fuky electro-house on the cans)

I had a similar burst of enthusiasm just before my *40th *birthday - so *50 *was bound to motivate me. 

I'm bloody knackered now - it had been quite a busy day.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 25, 2009)

My commute is so very tame and short  compared to some of you!

My legs didn't ache tons after a week of no biking! Impressed  Also shaved another 5 mins off school run and it's getting a bit easier! All important to me cos am more likely to keep at it at this rate, tbh.


----------



## Upchuck (Jun 25, 2009)

turing test said:


> Now comes the final 2 KM of my ride. Its still way TLDR-you have been warned. This continues from post 476 if you really need help sleeping.
> 
> Now I am on Sir William MacGregor drive which I take till nearly the end.  It’s a false flat with speed bumps, the posted limit is 30 Kph.  The bumps cause the autos to speed up and slow down a lot. Cars are parked on both sides and at one point I cycle by a ferry terminal.  On the way out if I am working hard I will maintain 28 or 30 KPH and on the way home 32 to about 36.  Automobiles pass me frequently, well above the posted esp on the way there.  I think some speed cameras would teach all these staff and students a lesson.
> 
> ...



Do a trip from the Uni to Indro shopping centre without going on the Toowong side of the railway tracks.  There are some big hills on that back side.  I require a detail rundown of how you conquer these or avoid them.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 25, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> My commute is so very tame and short  compared to some of you!
> 
> My legs didn't ache tons after a week of no biking! Impressed Also shaved another 5 mins off school run and it's getting a bit easier! All important to me cos am more likely to keep at it at this rate, tbh.



When you're building muscle it's good to take every other day off ... thinking about it, that means one should take it to the max on the way home on Friday ...

Well done you - especially since you're towin.


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 25, 2009)

Third day of doing a 12 mile round trip commute and I was freewheeling a lot today! Still good fun though and I love how my elderly, rusty three-gear machine is so suited to London. High gear has enough pull to speed through lights when you need and low gear is soft enough to let you build up speed quickly pulling away from a stop, plus it's covered in rust spots so if it's locked properly I don't worry about it being nicked


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 25, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> Well done you - especially since you're towin.


Thank you


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 25, 2009)

I've just added my miles to my work's entry for the tfl competition. 143 miles so far this month - not bad considering I didn't go to work one week, and it's also possibly an underestimate.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## London_Calling (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm aware I'm almost chidlishly enthusiastic about the whole thing at the moment but, wow . . . I love cycling in this warm, sunny weather . .  .  Got my TfL cycling maps as well now and the first plan is the obvious one, an exploration of the (flat!) tow paths.

Surprised there isn't a Sunday cycling club on Urban, perhaps there was in the past?


----------



## cybertect (Jun 25, 2009)

I know what you mean. I've been going out for a 30-45 minute ride round London's streets at lunchtime just for the fun of it.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm starting to know what u all mean(been wishing I had a long journey from school run to work for few days). 
Been so lucky with the weather since getting a bike. Has been mostly pure pleasure.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm as new as you, Strumpet; first stage evangelical.


----------



## turing test (Jun 26, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> I can see you now
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?ll=-27.498814,153.0118&z=18&t=h&hl=en-GB



Right that's me, if you zoom in real close you can see the sticker that warns "heavy" on the top tube.


----------



## turing test (Jun 26, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Do a trip from the Uni to Indro shopping centre without going on the Toowong side of the railway tracks.  There are some big hills on that back side.  I require a detail rundown of how you conquer these or avoid them.



I don't go to Indro that way, not because of the hills so much but the traffic. In the early morning I just go straight up through Taringa. Otherwise I go through St Lucia.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 26, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I'm starting to know what u all mean(been wishing I had a long journey from school run to work for few days).
> Been so lucky with the weather since getting a bike. Has been mostly pure pleasure.





London_Calling said:


> I'm as new as you, Strumpet; first stage evangelical.



How long have you both been cycling for? Just that when I started, it took a couple of months to really get to the enjoyment stage as my fitness and road confidence improved.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 26, 2009)

I did it backwards. Started through neccessity at age 27.
Even though I rode a racer for ages, it took me years to realise I was actually engaged in a quasi-*sporting *activity - 

I think I realised when I started going to raves in my mid-30s and noticing that none of the youngsters were dancing non-stop for hours and then walking 2 miles home.

I even went to the gym for a bit around that time to lift weights.

I forced myself up the last hill I still walked just before my 40th birthday.

I don't know what my target is for *50 *- maybe a long distance run ...


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 26, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> How long have you both been cycling for? Just that when I started, it took a couple of months to really get to the enjoyment stage as my fitness and road confidence improved.


The key at this stage, for me, is a protein drink supplement. 

Makes a huge difference to both endurance and recovery - and it's chocolate flavour!

Fwiw, I use Maximuscle, available from Holland and Barrett - in CHOCOLATE . . . Muscle food. I can’t tell you what a difference it makes . . .


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 26, 2009)

Back on the victoria line today because I've got the pub after work. It's horrible and I feel like I missed my daily exercise


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 26, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> How long have you both been cycling for? Just that when I started, it took a couple of months to really get to the enjoyment stage as my fitness and road confidence improved.


Bought a bike about 2 months ago. Am using it for the school run (got a Tag On attached til minime can ride her new bike properly) and to work mainly.
Haven't cycled since I was a kid. Heh. 

It's mostly for financial reasons tbh but the fitness part is a biggie too now. Starting to feel quite good! I just don't want to get big muscles anywhere!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 26, 2009)

Btw....anyone got any great tips for cycling in the rain!?


----------



## fjydj (Jun 26, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Btw....anyone got any great tips for cycling in the rain!?



some tips from Copenhagen 

http://www.copenhagencyclechic.com/2009/06/copenbrellas-in-rainyhagen.html


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 26, 2009)

I had an ant in my eye for most of the 4 and a bit miles home, then a bit of tree joined it for the final 2 miles.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 26, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Btw....anyone got any great tips for cycling in the rain!?



Enjoy getting wet, mainly. 

Have a change of clothes in your bag! And unless it's really cold, cheap rainmacs aren't really worth it, as you end up just as wet from the sweat that can't escape.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 26, 2009)

I have the leakiest imaginable ancient poly-cotton shell top. It leaks, but breathes brilliantly.

Cycle-specific tops seem to all be figure-hugging and short - whereas I want a baggy thing that covers my mini man bag and my rear end.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 26, 2009)

fjydj said:


> some tips from Copenhagen
> http://www.copenhagencyclechic.com/2009/06/copenbrellas-in-rainyhagen.html


Lol ta 





Agent Sparrow said:


> Enjoy getting wet, mainly.


Don't mind getting a bit wet but it goes in mah face   I need goggles 



Agent Sparrow said:


> Have a change of clothes in your bag! And unless it's really cold, cheap rainmacs aren't really worth it, as you end up just as wet from the sweat that can't escape.


Will do  
Got waterproof trousers and jacket but they weren't expensive so prob. not great then. All I could get for now tho.


----------



## cybertect (Jun 29, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Two cyclists passed me and then up the inside of an articulated HGV which was indicating left this morning...



Approaching the same junction this morning and the traffic is at a standstill. It's a one-way street (actually a tunnel). I have a large wagon in front of me on the left of the road and in front of that, but to the right, is another, so the road's completely blocked.

A big Suzuki pulls up beside me and the guy shouts "What are you waiting there for?" through his visor. He then proceeds to ride up onto the pavement - followed in quick turn by a large, black Honda!  

Of course, the traffic started moving about ten seconds later.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 29, 2009)

I suppose I'll need waterproofs befoe long. Definitely want a top with underarm zips - really need that ventilation. 

Material-wise, I suppose it's GoreTex or similar?


----------



## Final (Jun 29, 2009)

How was my cycle commute?

Kinda hot and sticky.  The small breeze would have been a lot nicer if it had been coming from behind me.  But... it's scorchio outside so my only real grumble is that I'm sat at work instead of being at the lido or something.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2009)

Rather pleasant. There had just been a decent downpour and it was all fresh and clean.

Cyle path almost empty and the lycra louts had stayed at home.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jun 29, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I suppose I'll need waterproofs befoe long. Definitely want a top with underarm zips - really need that ventilation.
> 
> Material-wise, I suppose it's GoreTex or similar?



Waterproofs can be as expensive as you like.  Remember, you will need jacket and trousers.

I personally don't think any of the breathable materials work particularly well on bikes.  If you're in the pissing rain, moving at speed, there's going to be a layer of water on your jacket which is going to prevent water vapour coming out, whether it's gore-tex, eVent or whatever.  Directional fabrics like Analog may well work, but they're fucking heavy and hot as hell.

If you only cycle in shorts, think about just getting a cheap pair of millets waterproof trousers and cutting them to size. Then it doesn't really matter what material it is, you've got plenty of venting.  For a jacket, I swear by these: http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/clothing/jackets/product/convert-9121

Most of the time, just leave the arms zipped off, and it's a vest with a big mesh back.  If it does start to piss down, just zip the arms back on.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 29, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Enjoy getting wet, mainly.
> 
> Have a change of clothes in your bag! And unless it's really cold, cheap rainmacs aren't really worth it, as you end up just as wet from the sweat that can't escape.


What AS says, I'm happy to cycle in the rain, because I change at wrk or know I'm on my way home. Waterproof troos are really uncomfy.

I do wear my waterproof in the winter though, more for warmth.



Lemon Eddy said:


> If you only cycle in shorts, think about just getting a cheap pair of millets waterproof trousers and cutting them to size. Then it doesn't really matter what material it is, you've got plenty of venting. For a jacket, I swear by these: http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/clothing/jackets/product/convert-9121


I like that 


Strumpet said:


> Don't mind getting a bit wet but it goes in mah face   I need goggles


If goggles are anything like glasses it'll be more annoying... I need little windscreen wipers


----------



## Final (Jun 29, 2009)

For waterproof legs I got a pair of Endura superlite waterproofs.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Endura_Superlite_Waterproof_Shorts/5360031442/

Not so practical in the colder months though.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 1, 2009)

i had a lovely cycle today, i saw clear water, shoals of fish, a heron and a shag, all along the grand union canal


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 1, 2009)

Darn.

Looks like no rain this morning so I predict the macho idiots in jerseys will be out in force. 

Meanwhile, in spite of showing due consideration to others, my own average speed has been going up since I raised my gearing and fitted a speedometer - going (uphill) average speed 9 MPH, home run (downhill) average 13.2  max temperature 30.9.

I'm paying for it with cramps though. 
(maybe I chose the wrong month to abstain from the ganja ? )


----------



## newme (Jul 1, 2009)

with no bike and no job, my commute to the kitchen for a coffee was rather uneventful bar almost tripping over a laptop lead and pulling the thing to the floor.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 1, 2009)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Most of the time, just leave the arms zipped off, and it's a vest with a big mesh back.  If it does start to piss down, just zip the arms back on.


It's definitely an idea. I worry it might be a little fiddly but it's also an excellent option, so . . . yeah! Thanks.





Final said:


> For waterproof legs I got a pair of Endura superlite waterproofs.
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Endura_Superlite_Waterproof_Shorts/5360031442/


Bit odd for me; waterproofing everything except your shins, ankles and feet!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 1, 2009)

newme said:


> with no bike and no job, my commute to the kitchen for a coffee was rather uneventful bar almost tripping over a laptop lead and pulling the thing to the floor.



My own home would be illegal as a workplace - even under the 1974 HSAW act.....


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 1, 2009)

I didn't go anywhere today. Day off so minime got the school minibus. 



BiddlyBee said:


> If goggles are anything like glasses it'll be more annoying... I need little windscreen wipers







newme said:


> with no bike and no job, my commute to the kitchen for a coffee was rather uneventful bar almost tripping over a laptop lead and pulling the thing to the floor.


Heh


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't know, the slightest hint of rain and the cycle path is deserted.
This morning, no rain and it's almost congested .. quite a few inexpert cyclists,  not very many lycra nutters - just a lot of rough types on mountain bikes - though at least they can see where they're going.

Average speed up another 1 MPH, very nearly hit the legal speed on the one decent downhill bit.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 1, 2009)

Over-eager newbie undertook me then rear-ended a parked bus. I gently let him know that haste does not always equal speed.

London Bridge is a complete nightmare going North right now - down to one lane while they replace water mains. So today I tried blackfriars instead. Nice wide roads on the approach, but then I got a bit lost in the one-way system getting to london wall. Will have to research that one a bit.


----------



## cybertect (Jul 1, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Over-eager newbie undertook me then rear-ended a parked bus. I gently let him know that haste does not always equal speed.





Somewhat narked by a loon with bright yellow tyres who rode at speed through a red light on a pedestrian crossing and then had to swerve twice to avoid people crossing. 

Oh, and overtaking a line of four ordinary road bikes on a Brompton is tremendous fun


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 1, 2009)

Yesterday's commute was a huge big pile of steaming elephant's dung.

I decided, for the first time in about two years, to cycle from Ely to Cambridge. Using the route I take this journey is about 20 miles.

I took my lovely on-one il-pompino fixie.

I set off at 7am and got to Waterbeach, which is about 14 miles in, at 8am (ish). All going well so far. The remaining 6 miles is a very nice cycle along The River Cam tow path into Cambridge, then cut through Milton Country park, across the bridge over the A14 and on to the Science Park where I work.

I got a puncture with about 5 miles to go and realised I had everything I needed to change it except the spanner to take the wheel off - there's no quick release on the fixie.

As I was miles from any bike shops I decided to walk the bike the last 5 miles in SPD cycling shoes that are a little too small for me - this took an hour and a fucking half!! 

I finally got to work at about 10 o'clock.

I was still determined to cycle home, so I borrowed the facilities chap's tools and fixed the puncture.

I thought I'd better take the bike for a spin at lunchtime so I decided to cycle the 10 minute ride to Tesco to get some plasters for my now badly blistered feet.

After about 8 minutes cycling the crank fell off, luckily I wasn't going at speed, but was now stuck in the same too-tight cycling shoes 5 minutes walk from my destination and another 30 minute walk back to work. 
So I went to get the plasters and then walked back to work pushing the bike again.

At this point I gave up and cadged a lift home.

My left foot now has three huge fluid filled blisters on it and it's too painful to wear shoes.


----------



## turing test (Jul 1, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Over-eager newbie undertook me then rear-ended a parked bus. I gently let him know that haste does not always equal speed.



You didn't need to say anything

He learned that lesson posthaste


----------



## turing test (Jul 1, 2009)

Yo *Fen Boy* that shit's getting a little long. Don't make me tell em about my ride to the Mall.

Please?


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 1, 2009)

turing test said:


> Yo *Fen Boy* that shit's getting a little long. Don't make me tell em about my ride to the Mall.
> 
> Please?



Tell us about your ride to the Mall then you strange person.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 2, 2009)

In sweltering heat, I worked out yesterday cycling north in urban environs is a good thing to do in the pm, ditto south in the am.



I also climbed Mt. Palace yesterday - albeit by pushing the bike. Nonetheless, for the first time  I got from Angel to sunny Penge without the aid of TfL or train operators.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Over-eager newbie undertook me then rear-ended a parked bus. I gently let him know that *haste does not always equal speed.*


Please tell me you said it like that, whilst wearing a flat cap 



cybertect said:


> Oh, and overtaking a line of four ordinary road bikes on a Brompton is tremendous fun


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 2, 2009)

Crispy said:


> London Bridge is a complete nightmare going North right now - down to one lane while they replace water mains. So today I tried blackfriars instead. Nice wide roads on the approach, but then I got a bit lost in the one-way system getting to london wall. Will have to research that one a bit.


It's basically the other side of St Pauls from Blackfriars, so there's a landmark to aim for. You might know now that, of course.

Personally, I quite like the market route - up Farringdon, turn right immediately under the viaduct and keep going until the Barbican tunnel.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 2, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Please tell me you said it like that, whilst wearing a flat cap



'less haste more speed mate' were the exact words

and yes, I have the blackfriars route sorted now. Farringdon Rd then market isn't the most direct, but it has the least junctions


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 2, 2009)

Even faster than yesterday on the way in - average 10mph, maximum 30mph - I wouldn't go that fast down that hill in a car.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2009)

Crispy said:


> and yes, I have the blackfriars route sorted now. Farringdon Rd then market isn't the most direct, but it has the least junctions


I may be seeing you in the morning then  zooming past me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2009)

8 miles from brixton to white city these days - knackering, sweaty, but exhilerating. and the return journey goes through battersea park. there i slow down and enjoy the views, the people, the dogs larking in the fountains, the breakdancing and the tai chi next to the pagoda and the old men running races. in this weather, the park is life-affirming and much needed after a long day ay work.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> Even faster than yesterday on the way in - average 10mph, maximum 30mph - I wouldn't go that fast down that hill in a car.



i get up to 30.5 miles an hour going down north street in clapham and up to 28 on acre lane - it's wicked!


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 2, 2009)

I used to live overlooking Battersea Park - Price of Wales Drive. It's still my fav park. Love the place.


----------



## cybertect (Jul 2, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i get up to 30.5 miles an hour going down north street in clapham



So you're flying fast past Fitter Feet? 


* I have no idea why the name of that particular shop stuck in my head *


----------



## christonabike (Jul 2, 2009)

I cycled with my wife today, what a good start to the day

It means I get to do a few more miles


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 2, 2009)

Omg. It's pouring. I have no waterproofs/coat.  Im gonna get soaked   

Plus side. . had gorgeous 3 hour fun cycle with minime yesterday. We stopped by the beach for ice cream


----------



## cybertect (Jul 2, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> We stopped by the beach for ice cream



I take it you're not in London and I needn't worry about my ride home then


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 2, 2009)

Heh nope. Am in South Wales


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 2, 2009)

Shit. . Any quick cycling in the rain tips apart from go slower?  

First one to say wear waterproofs gets a thump


----------



## cybertect (Jul 2, 2009)

Anticipate, anticipate, anticipate.

Seriously. Keep your eyes peeled and try to figure out what's going on well before you get to it. All, the usual hazards, especially junctions, are that much more dangerous if you can't stop as quickly.

Keep stuff in a bag that may or may not be entirely waterproof in heavy rain? Double bag it inside a polythene bag.

[/dull but practical]


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 2, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Anticipate, anticipate, anticipate.
> 
> Seriously. Keep your eyes peeled and try to figure out what's going on well before you get to it. All, the usual hazards, especially junctions, are that much more dangerous if you can't stop as quickly.


I went slower 


cybertect said:


> Keep stuff in a bag that may or may not be entirely waterproof in heavy rain? Double bag it inside a polythene bag.[/dull but practical]


I did that! Get me and my dull, practical guess work  


Thanks cybertect *hug*


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 2, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Plus side. . had gorgeous 3 hour fun cycle with minime yesterday. We stopped by the beach for ice cream


Ahh, it was you!

Strumpet - there's a thread looking for your expertise, I believe:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=294153


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 2, 2009)

Done LondonC! 

Wow...I don't feel such a newbie now


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 3, 2009)

Rain up until a short while ago here and quite grey now.

I predict a delightfully cool ride along the cycle track with hardly a team jersey in sight. 

I will update when I arrive at the salt mine.

UPDATE :-

Indeed I was correct. I wonder how these Tour fantasists get to work in the rain ?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 3, 2009)

LOvely cool ride mostly. Gorgeous when warm and damp  
Only snag... my cheapish waterproof jacket made me wetter than the drizzle.  Think I may have to get a decent jacket. Am skint tho


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 3, 2009)

It's a real issue this sweating inside waterproofs . . . I think I'll just go without until it actually starts to rain _quite a bit_, then unpack the bomb proof kit - with armpit zips


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jul 3, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> It's a real issue this sweating inside waterproofs . . . I think I'll just go without until it actually starts to rain _quite a bit_, then unpack the bomb proof kit - with armpit zips



I'm telling you mate, go check out the endura tops with zip off arms


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Jul 4, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> LOvely cool ride mostly. Gorgeous when warm and damp
> Only snag... my cheapish waterproof jacket made me wetter than the drizzle.  Think I may have to get a decent jacket. Am skint tho



Sounds obvious but I got mine from T K Maxx on The Hayes (you are in Cardiff?). It's random finding stuff but I got it for very cheap....


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 6, 2009)

I confess. I did 30.7 in a 30mph zone. 

In my defence it was a dangerous bend on a steep hill and I only risked my own life. 

Nearly encountered my first pileup on the blind corner of the cycle path - though it was mostly a bunch of inexperienced riders confused by the presence of a pedestrian rather than an idiot in Lycra flying round the corner at 20mph.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 6, 2009)

Lemon Eddy said:


> I'm telling you mate, go check out the endura tops with zip off arms


You're right, I'm onto it.

Had a meteorological event an hour or so ago. Temp dropped considerably in the space of 200 or so yards from lovely summer lunchtime to chilly Autumn evening - I was going quite fast down hill but it felt like a 10 degree change – and then WAM! Cloudburst. Like proper tropical downpour. 

I kept telling myself that was interesting, and that I’d never know that kind of weather event happens had I been in a car, but I was fucking wet. I mean seriously, wring out the socks drowned.

20 minutes later you’d hardly know it happened.

Mudguards - they're now officially on the list


----------



## dogmatique (Jul 6, 2009)

Just finished my first week back in the saddle after an 8 year haitus, thanks to the ride to work scheme.

Tonight I managed to cycle from Regent St to Streatham Hill without going on any major roads, or over any major junction.  Quite pleased with myself!

I'm certainly nowhere near as bold a cyclist as I used to be, and was finding the old route into town down Brixton Hill, Brixton Road and Kennington just a bit too hairy - especially after seeing the aftermath of an accident on Brixton Hill last week, and an awful cycling fatality at Oval last Monday.  - 

Plus we've got a nipper on the way, which also makes me think twice before pushing on down a major bus route...

The TFL Local Cycling Guides helped to plot the route, and despite getting a little lost on occasion, I think I've got it down pat now.  It adds maybe 5-10 minutes to my journey, but I think it's a good sacrifice to be that bit safer.   And hey - I certainly need the excercise!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2009)

i may be wrong, but i feel safer in a bus lane than on a backstreet. i hate those tfl routes.


----------



## dogmatique (Jul 6, 2009)

Maybe, but I hate playing cat and mouse with half a dozen buses overtaking you and then pulling over on long stretches.  Plus there's so many more cyclists now... I've noticed a tendancy for people to cycle silently up behind you, and overtake a foot away when you're about to move to avoid a pothole.  I definately prefer the quieter streets...


----------



## fjydj (Jul 6, 2009)

dogmatique said:


> Just finished my first week back in the saddle after an 8 year haitus, thanks to the ride to work scheme.
> 
> Tonight I managed to cycle from Regent St to Streatham Hill without going on any major roads, or over any major junction.  Quite pleased with myself!
> 
> ...



what's your route? I hate brixton road up to the oval too... I usually go via clapham, queenstown road, ebury bridge road, ebury street... the mall, st james street up to the winston churchill on a bench statue at new bond street and over to regent street. Its quite a nice ride really apart from trying to get across Grosvenor place, which is horrendous.


----------



## dogmatique (Jul 6, 2009)

fjydj said:


> what's your route? I hate brixton road up to the oval too... I usually go via clapham, queenstown road, ebury bridge road, ebury street... the mall, st james street up to the winston churchill on a bench statue at new bond street and over to regent street. Its quite a nice ride really apart from trying to get across Grosvenor place, which is horrendous.



That's a route I'm going to try out too, but I've been sticking to more familiar roads this last week.

*Takes deep breath...*

Over Picadilly and down onto Jermyn St, cross Pall Mall and up Carlton Terrace, down the steps onto the Mall (or round St Jame's Palace if not wanting to get off the bike) up Horseguards, over Storey St, through Dean's Yard (scenic!) or Gt Smith St, wiggle round the backstreets to top of Horseferry Rd and the only "major" junction - the roundabout at Lambeth Bridge, which is always pretty slow moving.  Over the bridge, another small roundabout which is slow too, right down Lambeth High St, left onto Black Prince Rd, right onto Newburn St, right onto Sancroft Rd, right onto Windmill Row, over Kennington Rd, through a couple of backstreets, then cross over Kennington Park Rd to get to Anges Place.

Over Camberwell New Rd (the crossing is for cyclists too, which is nice) up Foxley Rd, left onto Vassall Rd, right onto Langton Rd, right and all the way up Akerman Rd, then along Loughborogh Rd to Coldharbour Rd - the only nastyish bit - a right hand turn at the Junction to get to Shakespere Rd.  All the way along, right onto Dulwich Rd, left onto Brixton Water Lane, up Josephene Ave, left onto Leander Rd to the top, left onto Elm Park, a little wiggle up to Holmewood Gardens, then another cyclist too crossing of Christchurch Rd, and home!

Not the quickest route I'll grant you, but pretty quiet...


----------



## Crispy (Jul 6, 2009)

I think main roads/bus lanes are more convenient above a certain speed. If you can keep ahead of the buses (need to do about 17-18mph) then you're laughing


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 6, 2009)

I can't though.  The woman in the old Timotei adverts overtakes me with her basket of meadow flowers.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 6, 2009)

Build_A_Fire said:


> Sounds obvious but I got mine from T K Maxx on The Hayes (you are in Cardiff?). It's random finding stuff but I got it for very cheap....


T K Maxx!! Why didn't I think of that. I love that place. Thanks, I'll go look. 




London_Calling said:


> Mudguards - they're now officially on the list


DITTO! Got soaked other day. We found it funny and had a hot choc. when we got home but.....MUDGUARDS asap!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 6, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I can't though.  The woman in the old Timotei adverts overtakes me with her basket of meadow flowers.



Can't what? Go fast? Nor me...got minime on the back. I take a leisurely pace


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I think main roads/bus lanes are more convenient above a certain speed. If you can keep ahead of the buses (need to do about 17-18mph) then you're laughing


i guess it also depends on the reason you're cycling - apart from getting to work, i cycle to keep fit and i can only do that by going as fast as i can, trying to keep above 20mph on the long stretches. it'd be foolhardy to attempt that on a leafy back street.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 6, 2009)

I take the back roads if poss for the sheer pleasure of people watching and architecture and the insights into the mundane stuff of city life. It's much quieter as well,  sensory overload on the main roads.






Strumpet said:


> DITTO! Got soaked other day. We found it funny and had a hot choc. when we got home but.....MUDGUARDS asap!


Can you get mini mudguards as well? Those would be amusing.


----------



## cybertect (Jul 6, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Can you get mini mudguards as well? Those would be amusing.



Like from the 1970s?


----------



## fjydj (Jul 6, 2009)

dogmatique said:


> That's a route I'm going to try out too, but I've been sticking to more familiar roads this last week.
> 
> *Takes deep breath...*
> 
> ...



cheers.... i started going via chelsea bridge just to avoid the steps at the mall as my bike weighs so much. If you're at the top of brixton hill its fairly easy to get across to clapham via lyham road and crescent lane to get to the path across the common.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 7, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Can you get mini mudguards as well? Those would be amusing.


Heh I don't know. I shall ask this week


----------



## david dissadent (Jul 7, 2009)

My legs were sore from my exertions over the weekend.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 7, 2009)

david dissadent said:


> My legs were sore from my exertions over the weekend.



I did 25 _Tour_-inspired miles myself on Sunday - on my totally inappropriate vehicle - but apart from a bit of cramp, my total lack of oomph on the way home yesterday felt more like early 'flu symptoms caught from two bus journeys and a 45 minute hospital visit.


----------



## sir.clip (Jul 7, 2009)

david dissadent said:


> My legs were sore from my exertions over the weekend.



Gross!

My cycle was very interesting. I pumped my tires to 70ppi & boy did i fly down Denmark hill.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 7, 2009)

For any London cycling journos out there...  I just got this:


"International publisher seeks writer with excellent knowledge of the Greater London to write London version of a successful series of leisure cycle routes guides. Candidates must demonstrate very good writing and photography skills, along with ability to commit to long-term project.

For more details contact Gary Hunt gary@bicyclingaustralia.com"


----------



## sir.clip (Jul 7, 2009)

That looks ace. what a job.


----------



## cybertect (Jul 7, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> For any London cycling journos out there...  I just got this:
> 
> 
> "International publisher seeks writer with excellent knowledge of the Greater London to write London version of a successful series of leisure cycle routes guides. Candidates must demonstrate very good writing and photography skills, along with ability to commit to long-term project.
> ...



[Refers gary to editor]


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 7, 2009)

Yep, he'll be all over that. Good luck!


----------



## lintin (Jul 7, 2009)

i try to avoid busy roads if i can, i enjoy cyclingh through parks, there are so many parks and pathways in london it could be the hub of the cycle route. needs more secure parking though. have an electric bike ( lafree comfort ~) but am signed up for green energy  also have an old fashioned sit up and beg which i rarely use these days, used to have a mountain bike but didnt like it. before that a triump 10 speed racer and before  that a triumph 20


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 7, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I think main roads/bus lanes are more convenient above a certain speed. If you can keep ahead of the buses (need to do about 17-18mph) then you're laughing



How do you manage that ? 
It's so much harder to get properly fit at my age - especially since the rave scene got really crap. 

My best speed yet since I got the speedo working again ...14.3mph average, 35.3 down the steepest hill.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2009)

it's easy if it's mostly flat and there aren't too many lights


----------



## Crispy (Jul 7, 2009)

yeah, no worries. it's my comfort zone, any slower feels too slow, any faster starts getting hard work and I can't keep it up.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 7, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> it's easy if it's mostly flat and there aren't too many lights


There is that - you have to go quite a long way from Bristol to get away from hills ...


----------



## Crispy (Jul 7, 2009)

I didn't ride my bike today because metcheck said heavy heavy rain for hometime. I made the right choice, cos the rain was EPIC


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2009)

i just waited til it was over - if i ride my bike to work, i'm gonna ride it back, come hell or high water. it's fun if the rain is ridiculous, just slow


----------



## tommers (Jul 7, 2009)

I went to the pub for a couple until it cleared.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok, so actually I finally got round to putting freecell on my ipod and wanted to play loads of games on the tube


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> For any London cycling journos out there...  I just got this:


I wrote off to them but I'm somewhat underwhelmed by the deal: 





> The author will choose minimum of 45 rides within 2 hours drive of the centre of the city for approval by the publisher...
> Our experience so far points to the books taking eight to ten months to complete part time.
> Payment is royalty based, with payments returned to the author monthly as sales occur.
> Royalty is based upon a set price per book sold.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 8, 2009)

31.3 MPH. I may have to hand myself in


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I didn't ride my bike today because metcheck said heavy heavy rain for hometime. I made the right choice, cos the rain was EPIC


I had puddles in my shoes by the time I got home  I got wet in one downpour and thought fuck it may as well keep going


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 12, 2009)

Not a commute but a nice poodle around a local-ish cycle trail. Even took the bike for a dip at the confluence of the Ravensbourne and the Pool in glorious Catford, the Pool seems to be the shortest river in the world - basically runs from one side of the lower Sydenham mentally large Sainsbury's to the other.

Anyway, the bike enjoyed its dip and I enjoyed the trail -  it's still not a very  good bike but I might give it a name.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 12, 2009)

Instead of staying in to watch a mountainous stage of _Le Tour_, I set off, determined to clock up a few miles.

I rode from Bristol to Portishead along the river path, then returned using the Avonmouth Bridge. I of course got lost ... and proceeded to climb up to Henbury and then more and more hills up to the Downs - hence fully experiencing the delights of a city built on serious hills.

The traffic was horrible on the way back. I really ought  to have returned the way I'd gone.

4 hours later I arrived home somewhat knackered having added 35 miles to yesterday's 10. - thus approaching a whole week's commutes in one go.

My new seat is already letting me down and I absolutely need to buy a chamois... and probably find a secondhand road bike if I'm going to start doing long runs.


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 13, 2009)

Got a 2" nail through my tyre on the way in this morning . Luckily the nail seemed to be stopping the air coming out of the innertube ( I have those slime filled ones which are supposed to prevent punctures ) so I managed to get into work without having to resort to pushing the bike , although I didn't realise the nail was there to start with I could hear a funny noise as I cycled . 
I was fairly pissed off but I reckon it was a good thing since I've been meaning to get new blocks for my brakes for weeks and just been too lazy to stop on the way home so I combined getting a new innertube with getting some new brakes and have just discovered my old brakes were so fucked I'm amazed I could actually stop .


----------



## Upchuck (Jul 23, 2009)

I saw a woman nearly get killed this morning in on the 4 lane Camden Street.  She was riding in the far left lane where the painted arrow on the road indicates turn left.  She was going straight ahead though.  She was only riding about 1/4 into the lane and holding to the right.  The lights were green and she was going about 15mph down and the street is kind of on a shallow downwards slope.  Anyhow, this blue Audi comes screaming down the street to turn left and blares the horn at the cyclist, does not slow down, and the car brushed against her leg and clothes at about 20mph.  If the car had been a few centimetres over she'd have been knocked off and crushed under a lorry in the next lane.  The driving by the bloke in the Audi was sheer madness.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 23, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Not a commute but a nice poodle around a local-ish cycle trail. Even took the bike for a dip at the confluence of the Ravensbourne and the Pool in glorious Catford, the Pool seems to be the shortest river in the world - basically runs from one side of the lower Sydenham mentally large Sainsbury's to the other.
> 
> Anyway, the bike enjoyed its dip and I enjoyed the trail -  it's still not a very  good bike but I might give it a name.



That's where I give every day (that I cycle!). I assumed it was all coonnected to the large river that apparently runs through the underground of Bromley? (or something?)

I did a 52 mile bikeathon for Lukaemia (Richmond to Thames Barrier and back again) at the weekend, and it just showed how bloody hilly my commute is! I did the 52 miles, and whilst previously I thought I was going to trickle over the finish line then collapse, I actually felt fine and we kept up a reasonable pace throughout


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2009)

Lovely sunny morning. Got overtaken by a succession of blokes half my age 

The last one must have bathed in aftershave.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 23, 2009)

Shit, got cut up by a CTC van


----------



## ddraig (Jul 23, 2009)

got told 'keep your hands on the handlebars at all times' by a copper today!
i wasn't even on the main road.

is it in the highway code that one? 

lovely day again


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 23, 2009)

ddraig said:


> is it in the highway code that one?


Don't think so, unless they want you indicating with your legs


----------



## cybertect (Jul 23, 2009)

ddraig said:


> is it in the highway code that one?



Highway Code: Rules for cyclists (59-82)




			
				Highway Code said:
			
		

> *66*
> 
> You should
> 
> • keep both hands on the handlebars except when signalling or changing gear


----------



## ddraig (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks, he wouldn't have caught me anyway


----------



## turing test (Jul 23, 2009)

My ride home yesterday was interesting. I have a false flat/downhill section right at the beginning.  It goes on for about 2.5 KM. I over took a cyclist who had to slow down in for a right.  He latched onto my draft for more than a K, then tried the old sprint around thing.  

FOOL


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 23, 2009)

turing test said:


> My ride home yesterday was interesting. I have a false flat/downhill section right at the beginning.  It goes on for about 2.5 KM. I over took a cyclist who had to slow down in for a right.  He latched onto my draft for more than a K, then tried the old sprint around thing.
> 
> FOOL



Finding people (strangers) to race with on your commute is a lot of fun!  I often find that I am just doodling along and when someone comes past this is enough to give chase!  Although I try to avoid using the other persons slip stream as I'm sure some people hate it when an uninvited person latches on!

Most enjoyable thing about an impromptu race is beating people on really flashy bike


----------



## dogmatique (Jul 23, 2009)

Today, after a couple of grumpy rides, where I had obviously decided to feel like a cycling martyr, and that any minor infraction by a motorist was an obvious slight - I decided to engage with motorists somewhat...

And what a much more enjoyable ride it was for all concerned!

Rather than cycling up halfway up a bus that was indicating to pull off and just hanging there, I held back, motioned to the driver to carry on, and got a friendly thumbs up out the window.

Rather than just cycle on with a concentrated expression on my face where a driver has paused to let me through a slim spot, I waved thanks, and got a wave in return.

Rather than wiggling at a standstill with an undecided pedestrian in the middle of the road, I smiled and waved them on, and waited for them to cross, and got a friendly wink.

Winners all round.

Until tomorrow, when the black dog descends again.  But it was nice for one day!


----------



## turing test (Jul 23, 2009)

dogmatique said:


> Today, after a couple of grumpy rides, where I had obviously decided to feel like a cycling martyr, and that any minor infraction by a motorist was an obvious slight - I decided to engage with motorists somewhat...
> 
> And what a much more enjoyable ride it was for all concerned!
> 
> ...



Snap out of it man!


----------



## Private Storm (Jul 23, 2009)

BigPhil said:


> Finding people (strangers) to race with on your commute is a lot of fun!  I often find that I am just doodling along and when someone comes past this is enough to give chase!  Although I try to avoid using the other persons slip stream as I'm sure some people hate it when an uninvited person latches on!
> 
> Most enjoyable thing about an impromptu race is beating people on really flashy bike



Agree with that. To be honest though, I do think that the epic battle of brawn, power and wills is only in my head and those I'm racing don't even notice


----------



## dogmatique (Jul 23, 2009)

Petulently overtaking someone because they've been a little bit slow for 30 seconds... and then having to keep up the pace for 10 minutes because you can hear them behind you, trying to do the same thing...


----------



## turing test (Jul 24, 2009)

dogmatique said:


> Petulently overtaking someone because they've been a little bit slow for 30 seconds... and then having to keep up the pace for 10 minutes because you can hear them behind you, trying to do the same thing...



What is annoying is when you overtake someone, they draft you-overtake you back-then slow up again. That is what happened the other night. It fucks your pace up. 

If it had been an uphill rather than a gradual downhill he would never had a chance.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 27, 2009)

dogmatique said:


> Today, after a couple of grumpy rides, where I had obviously decided to feel like a cycling martyr, and that any minor infraction by a motorist was an obvious slight - I decided to engage with motorists somewhat...
> 
> And what a much more enjoyable ride it was for all concerned!
> 
> ...



Some lazy twat of a hack has been reading these boards again:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/ethicallivingblog/2009/jul/27/bike-blog-politeness


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 27, 2009)

it was lovely until i realised that brixton cycles had managed to break my bike computer when they serviced it. they did it the last time i had a bike serviced there. i'm sure they'll sort it out because they're good eggs, but still


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 27, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Some lazy twat of a hack has been reading these boards again:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/ethicallivingblog/2009/jul/27/bike-blog-politeness


huh? what makes you think that?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 27, 2009)

Lovely cycle to and from work today. Warm and dry


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 27, 2009)

I went on my longest ride for 25 years last week - probably  no more than 20 miles. Building up sloooowly, donchaknow.

It was brilliant though; sarf London across to Greenwich and the foot tunnel, through Docklands to the Limehouse basin, along the Regents Canal turning right at Victoria Park and left at the Olympics site. Then up to Tottenham - there were various mini detours along the way, as well. 

I had no idea how lovely London is from that angle, and I'm talking about Tower Hamlets, and Harringay, etc. The rowing boat houses, the pubs along the canals, what is effectively countryside for miles along one bank, the narrow boats and marina, the scullers and rowers, the quietness and cilivility   . . .  tow path heaven!


----------



## beeboo (Jul 28, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I saw a woman nearly get killed this morning in on the 4 lane Camden Street.  She was riding in the far left lane where the painted arrow on the road indicates turn left.  She was going straight ahead though.  She was only riding about 1/4 into the lane and holding to the right.  The lights were green and she was going about 15mph down and the street is kind of on a shallow downwards slope.  Anyhow, this blue Audi comes screaming down the street to turn left and blares the horn at the cyclist, does not slow down, and the car brushed against her leg and clothes at about 20mph.  If the car had been a few centimetres over she'd have been knocked off and crushed under a lorry in the next lane.  The driving by the bloke in the Audi was sheer madness.



The closest I've come to death on my bike was via a similarly insane driver.  I'd pulled out to the middle of the road to turn right, had to wait for passing traffic on the other side of the road.  It's a standard single carriageway road, fairly wide, 30mph limit, residential area.

I was carrying a courier-style bag which was a bit heavy and had slipped round from my back to my hip, upsetting my balance.  So I paused briefly to swing the bag back round, then look up the road again - nothing coming.

Just as I'm about to pull out, a car approaches behind me at speed - 45-50mph - and rather than either slow down and/or continue past me on the left hand side of the road (there's plenty of space) decides to _overtake me to the right_, zooming down the wrong side of the road at the same speed.

Luckily I always do a final check over my right hand shoulder before I turn right - if I hadn't bothered I'd have been flattened.


----------



## cybertect (Jul 28, 2009)

This morning serendipity had me cycle along Tooley Street with Boris Johnson.

Notes: He was riding slightly beaten silver/grey Specialized hybrid and a sticker on the back of his cycling helmet advertised Oyster cards. He did observe a red light and his arse looks rather bigger from behind on a bike than it does when he's walking.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 6, 2009)

Fucking hell, that rain! 
Seemed like the pleasant weather we'd been having all day, then an instant-on drenching. And I got a puncture. I'm wet and miffed, but off to endorset tomorrow so don't care


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 6, 2009)

I had a gorgeous cycle this morning and this afternoon. Beautiful day.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 6, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I had a gorgeous cycle this morning and this afternoon. Beautiful day.



yay! 
me too, evenwent a longer way home to appreciate it
lush


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2009)

i had my first attack of road rage ever today on the way home from work. 3 years of cycling in london and not one fit of pique apart from the odd curse. it was an undertaking cyclist wot done it, who caused me to lose my concentration and not spot a car turning in front of me into a petrol station. luckily i skidded to a halt and quickly unclipped so i didn't fall off. i came very close to hitting the car. the woman should have been looking out for me, i should have spotted her but it was the undertaker who caused me to lose focus, so i was hopping mad at him and cycled off at speed to catch him up. luckily for me (he was massive), i didn't manage to catch him, but only cos he was a reckless cunt who cycled through loads of lights and onto the pavement on shephard's bush green.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 6, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Fucking hell, that rain!
> Seemed like the pleasant weather we'd been having all day, then an instant-on drenching. And I got a puncture. I'm wet and miffed, but off to endorset tomorrow so don't care


Oh dear. I was totally unprepared and it took me way back to aged 13 and playing for my football team on a Saturday morning; technically, it's not possible to be more wet wearing clothes. Some biblical shit.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 6, 2009)

Crispy said:


> And I got a puncture.



Not a pleasant addition to the deluge exerience 

I escaped with a relatively short drenching on my Brommie during the 1.5 mile hop home from the station and at least I had a waterproof coat.


----------



## Spark (Aug 7, 2009)

I wimped out and got the tube home instead - it was just too much rain by the time I was ready to leave work.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 7, 2009)

From Monday, I plan to leave early and carry a brush. The amount of broken glass _en route_ is staggering.


----------



## beeboo (Aug 11, 2009)

Had my bike serviced yesterday and now it's a joy to ride again. 

Just getting to the top of the of the biggest hill on my ride home when some kids passed me in a souped-up Micra shouting "get a car!" - bravo, very funny.   I gave them the finger and they sped off laughing.  Then they're stuck in traffic and I'm on the downhill so speed past them, and I take great pleasure in cutting in front of them and taking a line right in the middle of the road where they can't pass me, and hold it for a few moments whilst they're honking their horn before I turn off the road laughing.  Naughty but it made me feel better.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 11, 2009)

^


----------



## mattie (Aug 13, 2009)

My furthest yet - Bath through Filton into Thornbury.  25 and a bit miles into a fucking headwind.

Ouch, ouch and ouch again.  And I've got to ride home.


----------



## Garcia Lorca (Aug 13, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> it was lovely until i realised that brixton cycles had managed to break my bike computer when they serviced it.
> 
> but still



ach just forget the damn thing and let the wind blow in yer hair, or the lack of it... 

had a lovely ride to work today, around 5 miles through some nice green areas of glasgow (there are some). I was feeling tired from last night so decided to take it easy and have a gentle paced ride. 

Its nice to sit up on the road bike for a change, gripping the top handles. The bike was just serviced last week and is so smooth to ride. No noise, just woooosh. even got behind a bus at one point that didnt stop on a long straight 2 mile part of the road, made that easy to slip in behind..

 on the way home i repeated the above pleasure ride.. smiling all the way.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2009)

Garcia Lorca said:


> ach just forget the damn thing and let the wind blow in yer hair, or the lack of it...


i don't look it at often but need it to ensure i don't break the speed limit


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 13, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't look it at often but need it to ensure i don't break the speed limit


There's one hill I use every morning that in perfect conditions enables me to just do it. 

It's pretty hairy though.

there's one on the way home that lets me hit 33 pretty easily but it's on a 60mph road. 

I've only just found out after 20 years of riding down them thanks to fitting a computer.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 13, 2009)

I did 40 miles on a run at the weekend which might have been bearable had I consulted the all-seeing gradiant map first. Had to drag myself over the last miles. Need a better route out of London. Croydon next . . .


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2009)

fucking tiny pricked weasels on four wheels tried murder me twice on the way home


----------



## Geri (Aug 25, 2009)

Some crusty in front of me was dithering about on the entrance to a mini roundabout, despite having right of way and no cars within sight. I gave way to a girl coming out of the underpass, as she was going uphill, and she sailed past me without a word of thanks, so I shouted "You're welcome!"


----------



## Garcia Lorca (Aug 25, 2009)

must be the day for it, i got called a "cyclist cunt" today for just cycling along. was doing a good speed in the middle of the lane, prick of a driver tried to overtake in the other lane, couldnt get in front as the cars in that lane were stopping in front and he wanted me to move over to let him in to turn when i was level with him.. impatient wanker.

seems to happen reguarly since i got the road bike, car drivers tend to seriously misjudge how fast your going etc when your keeping up with traffic on busy roads out the city.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm starting to make notes of the times, dates, route and registration numbers of buses that I find in ASL zones.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 1, 2009)

Got stuck behind an adolescent on an under-geared (??) small-wheeled bike who was standing up to pedal and thus showing more and more of his pants .. thanks to the team jersey crowd who were out in force on the railway path this sunny morning - thankfully no near misses with pedestrians to make me properly angry, but the blind bend made me wince as per usual ..

I had a nice little "race" down my "morning hill". I thought it was the posh saloon car that had tried to overtake me as I was pulling out  .. I could hear an engine just a bit too close all the way round the bend and down the hill . I managed to get up to 32.7mph by the bottom   - so got half way up the following uphill bit before changing down.

It actually turned out to be a big white van which then overtook me, waited in such a position it looked like it was turning right (leaving enough room for a bike on the left) , but it didn't indicate until the last minute, then indicated *left * - just before it turned.

That, following a series of van / bike incidents - at least one of which having happened in similar circumstances. 
It was a shame there was no "please report my driving" sign on the back ...


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 1, 2009)

cybertect said:


> I'm starting to make notes of the times, dates, route and registration numbers of buses that I find in ASL zones.



Most people don't understand them anyway. I spent a funny afternoon last week outside a pub, next to a ASL box. One of my fellow drinkers would photograph every car that pulled into the box when the lights were on red. It got an interesting range of reactions. The ones who actually asked why he was doing it were receptive, but didn't seem to be aware of the purpose of them.  

Lots of other people just ended up getting squeemish and jumped the red lights.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 1, 2009)

Someone recently drew my attention to the fact that ASLs are borderline in terms of enforcability :-










> 178
> 
> Advanced stop lines. Some signal-controlled junctions have advanced stop lines to allow cycles to be positioned ahead of other traffic. Motorists, including motorcyclists, MUST stop at the first white line reached if the lights are amber or red and should avoid blocking the way or encroaching on the marked area at other times, e.g. if the junction ahead is blocked. If your vehicle has proceeded over the first white line at the time that the signal goes red, you MUST stop at the second white line, even if your vehicle is in the marked area. Allow cyclists time and space to move off when the green signal shows.
> 
> [Laws RTA 1988 sect 36 & TSRGD regs 10, 36(1) & 43(2)]



http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Highwaycode/DG_070332


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 2, 2009)

Wasn't quite rainy enough today to keep the team jersey macho-men off the path. 
I may have to get myself a dirty mac and a baker's basket to distance myself even further from them.

Another month or two and I'll have it all to myself again.


----------



## tommers (Sep 2, 2009)

I had a nice little sprint today.  There was a guy on a fuji singlespeed (I assume it wasn't fixed anyway), in full lycra.  I came up alongside him... he saw me and started speeding up... before you know it we're both sprinting along.. I tuck into his wheel and then overtake in one glorious movement.. slacking off a little as I draw level to make him think he's got a chance and then WHAM!, put the hurt down and finish a metre clear before we hit the traffic.

Oh yes.  He'll think twice before trying that again, let me tell you.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 2, 2009)

I was overtaken by a young couple on my final hill this morning and I wasn't able to pull anything out of the hat. 

I'm probably significantly older than their combined ages and almost certainly weigh as much as the two of them combined.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2009)

Yet another van moving towards the middle of the road as if to turn right,  then turning left without indicating - and me with my rather bright LED lights on far enough behind him to be clearly visible in his wing mirror.

This, at a key junction opposite a cycle lane, in a city where several riders have recently been injured / killed in similar circumstances.


----------



## klang (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow, sooooo much head wind today!!! Had to cycle downhill (on a freewheeling bike)!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 15, 2009)

beautiful. first time of my bike for a week after a flu-episode and it was glorious to be out and pedalling again. even some wanker in an estate car cutting me up on a roundabout couldn't unsettle me, i smiled at him when i overook him down the road and he almost crashed cos he looked so scared


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 15, 2009)

Did my first cycle commute today, about 5 miles.  Was knackerred when I got in to work!


----------



## hiccup (Sep 15, 2009)

Chain slipped and came off twice on the way home last night (once in the middle of the A4, which wasn't much fun) so will take it into the bike shop on the way home tonight. Not sure if it needs new sprockets and chainring (both of which look very worn), or a new chain, or all of the above. If it's going to cost much more than £100 I may well just get myself a new bike.

Mmmm, new bike.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 15, 2009)

two deflating tyres on way in this morn 
with a drawing pin still stuck in one


----------



## cybertect (Sep 15, 2009)

Crossing a junction on green on the south side of Tower Bridge last night, four other cyclists and myself were loudly called 'IDIOTS' by a fixie rider.

Presumably because we were in his way because he'd breezed right through a red light at something approaching 20 mph rather than stop on the uphill approach to the bridge.


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 15, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> Did my first cycle commute today, about 5 miles.  Was knackerred when I got in to work!



Cool.  Keep it up and in a months time you will not even notice it!

PS - make sure your tyres are inflated up to the max level as this makes cycling much easier.  If on mountain bike get some slick tyres.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2009)

hiccup said:


> Chain slipped and came off twice on the way home last night (once in the middle of the A4, which wasn't much fun) so will take it into the bike shop on the way home tonight. Not sure if it needs new sprockets and chainring (both of which look very worn), or a new chain, or all of the above. If it's going to cost much more than £100 I may well just get myself a new bike.
> 
> Mmmm, new bike.



DIY - £50 including £15 for a tool that you can use in future.
You'll need a chain wrench too - but I managed to make mine using the old chain and a bit of wood.

Gives you the option to choose to change the gearing.


----------



## pootle (Sep 16, 2009)

My cycle commute was cracking, thanks for asking.

Picked up my gorgeous, new, rides like a dream bike this morning and cycled to work for the first time in something like 8 months.  Eeeeh! It's ace to not be subjected to the bus.

Will be ditching TFL's fairly useless circuitous but good for nervous newbies cycle planner though and sussing out my own much quicker routes from home to work starting this evening


----------



## hiccup (Sep 16, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> DIY - £50 including £15 for a tool that you can use in future.
> You'll need a chain wrench too - but I managed to make mine using the old chain and a bit of wood.
> 
> Gives you the option to choose to change the gearing.


 
Yeah, I should do it myself, but...I'd probably fuck it up and end up taking it into the shop anyway.


----------



## dodgepot (Sep 16, 2009)

i went through brockwell park this morning and didn't see a single duck


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2009)

i hit a car on the way home the other day cos he was pulling out of a queue. i was too shaken to stop and have a go.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 16, 2009)

A little bit windy.


----------



## lowjohnny (Sep 16, 2009)

Nearly smashed into the back of a fellow cyclist who thought it a good idea to stop suddenly at a pedestrian crossing without warning.

All I care is I didn't get soaked like last night.

Cold and rain are OK as long as they don't occur at the same time. :/


----------



## braindancer (Sep 16, 2009)

lowjohnny said:


> All I care is I didn't get soaked like last night.



Goodness me yes, last night by the time I got home I looked like I had jumped into a swimming pool wearing all my clothes.

Much more pleasant this morning.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 16, 2009)

lowjohnny said:


> All I care is I didn't get soaked like last night.



Puncture last night, in the rain, whilst trying to get to a dentist appointment. Standing in Horseferry Road, veering between shouting at bike Basil Fawlty style and crying.


----------



## Ae589 (Sep 16, 2009)

lowjohnny said:


> Nearly smashed into the back of a fellow cyclist who thought it a good idea to stop suddenly at a pedestrian crossing without warning.



Exactly what warning were you expecting?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 16, 2009)

In the Highway Code it states that sending a telegram is common courtesy.


----------



## Diamond (Sep 16, 2009)

Saw a motorbike accident on the way in today. They had an ambulance, a fire truck and the police. There was sawdust all over the road and the bike was propped up next to it on the kerb. Not nice.


----------



## cybertect (Sep 16, 2009)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> In the Highway Code it states that sending a telegram is common courtesy.



I think it's been updated to allow telex and fax these days.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 16, 2009)

lowjohnny said:


> Nearly smashed into the back of a fellow cyclist who thought it a good idea to stop suddenly at a pedestrian crossing without warning.





Ae589 said:


> Exactly what warning were you expecting?



Perhaps *low*johnny was riding a recumbent ?

.. or a BMX with no brakes like someone who passes me in the opposite direction every morning.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 16, 2009)

Somehow I have managed to peak at 32.3mph at some point over the past couple of days - in spite of the school run madness and a major roadworks cockup which I'm on the brink of suing the council for ....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> A little bit windy.


that's putting it (very) mildly. on the way in, i felt like i was lance, the speeds i was hitting. on the way back home, i felt like steptoe....


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 16, 2009)

Bloody gorgeous commute today. Lovely weather so after school run we went along the beach front n stopped for icecream n slush puppies 



Bahnhof Strasse said:


> In the Highway Code it states that sending a telegram is common courtesy.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 16, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> that's putting it (very) mildly. on the way in, i felt like i was lance, the speeds i was hitting. on the way back home, i felt like steptoe....



 ok, it was on my way home.


----------



## cybertect (Sep 16, 2009)

Ae589 said:


> Exactly what warning were you expecting?



There is actually a signal for these situations, as anyone who did Cycling Proficiency or a driving test should know.







Buggered if I can remember the last time I saw anyone using it, though. 

[/sensible]


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 16, 2009)

cybertect said:


> There is actually a signal for these situations, as anyone who did Cycling Proficiency or a driving test should know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I sometimes do it when driving a car


----------



## braindancer (Sep 17, 2009)

Puncture this morning 

No inner tube or pump in my bag for some reason 

Just one poxy tyre lever 

= a long walk....


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 17, 2009)

Felt sick, got bus


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 17, 2009)

Was okay...great way to wake up on the way to work...I hate the bus!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 17, 2009)

It's better than the tube  still, glad I didn't cycle - was nearly sick twice on the way to work!


----------



## pootle (Sep 17, 2009)

Boo! To feeling sick Biddly!  

My cycle commute was much better now I ditched the TFL journey planner and sussed my own way.  Got lost way less than when I had a map! Left the house after 8.30am and was in work by 9am.  Cycling to work means I can stay in bed till 8am too rather than getting up at 7am. Win! I love my new bike.  Did anyone get that memo? 

Note to self though: stop following other cyclists who swerve off main roads and look like they know a quicker, quieter route.  They probably *aren't* going to the same place as me!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 17, 2009)

It's great getting to leave home later isn't it? 


pootle said:


> Note to self though: stop following other cyclists who swerve off main roads and look like they know a quicker, quieter route.  They probably *aren't* going to the same place as me!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 18, 2009)

no word of a lie right
on way back and passed a car in town with a mum wearing a seatbelt and 2 young kids not so said 'seatbelt!' as i went by. 
5 or so mins later they were passing me further up the road and the young girl in the back who was weraing her seatbelt turned out the window as they passed me and said 'helmet!'

 just cracked up and said 'good point'


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 19, 2009)

ddraig said:


> no word of a lie right
> on way back and passed a car in town with a mum wearing a seatbelt and 2 young kids not so said 'seatbelt!' as i went by.
> 5 or so mins later they were passing me further up the road and the young girl in the back who was weraing her seatbelt turned out the window as they passed me and said 'helmet!'
> 
> just cracked up and said 'good point'



First class


----------



## softybabe (Sep 19, 2009)

roflol! 


ddraig said:


> no word of a lie right
> on way back and passed a car in town with a mum wearing a seatbelt and 2 young kids not so said 'seatbelt!' as i went by.
> 5 or so mins later they were passing me further up the road and the young girl in the back who was weraing her seatbelt turned out the window as they passed me and said 'helmet!'
> 
> just cracked up and said 'good point'


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 21, 2009)

Cycle commute was hairy. Stupid lorry nearly drove into me but the car behind started beeping and flashing his lights at him. Thank you car driver.


----------



## idioteque (Sep 21, 2009)

I was last in at work on Saturday, and had a lovely bike ride home. I ride mostly through country lanes, it takes about 40 minutes. I left work early on Saturday and saw some hot air balloons over the fields on the way home.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> Cycling to work means I can stay in bed till 8am too rather than getting up at 7am. Win! I love my new bike.  Did anyone get that memo?



When I eventually get my bike I will not have to leave the house till 5 minutes before I start work


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2009)

Was "forced" by dustbin lorry to ride closer than usual to a junction with a particular street I pass daily.

Right on cue, a school run mum belts up the road in small bus and ends up a couple of feet over the line.

I gave her a weary stare as I braked in good time. 

Reinforced the correctness of my more usual path - the middle of the road ...


----------



## cybertect (Sep 22, 2009)

Cheesed off with Tooley Street this evening. 

- Scooterist who seemed to think he was a bicycle in the ASL zone just behind me. Initially indicated left, but changed his mind when he saw a gap signed for bicycles in the railings up the middle of Tower Bridge Road and decided to whizz up past me and turn right across my path through it instead.

- German (as in with German number plates) Mercedes estate which braked and then crawled to the next junction where I was waiting to turn right onto Tooley Street. Can't pull out safely as I don't know what he's doing (turning left? going straight on? about to accelerate wildly?) then a long queue of fast moving traffic catches up with him and I have to wait even longer for that to pass.

- They're digging the drains up on Tooley Street so there's a diversion for cycles heading toward London Bridge. Hop off and walk along the pavement for 100 yards as this is quicker than 5 minutes cycling on the official diversion to get to...

- the temporary cycle contraflow lane caged between two sets of wire fences which is getting narrower and narrower as time goes on as digging machinery knocks the fence out of line. 






Picking my way along this to encounter a pedestrian heading directly toward me  There are two perfectly serviceable pavements either side of the road, but he decides to walk there. 

- get to the top of Duke Street Hill with a green traffic light for me to turn into London Bridge station. Just this moment fifty-odd pedestrians gathered either side of the road decide this is the perfect moment to cross into my path (and the three other bikes just behind me). Bikes are invisible, obviously.


----------



## ringo (Sep 22, 2009)

11 year old girl ran out from behind a van right in front of me then froze like a rabbit in headlights. 

Lucky I was only going about 12mph on a bike and not in a car or or on a motorbike 'cos she's be dead. In fact without disk brakes I probably would have done her an injury. Feel a bit guilty for shouting at her, but hopefully she'll think next time and not get killed.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 22, 2009)

Seemed to be an excess of suicidal riders out today. Red lights at speed, squeezing between moving bus and HGV etc. etc.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 22, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Seemed to be an excess of suicidal riders out today. Red lights at speed, squeezing between moving bus and HGV etc. etc.



Yep. I saw plenty of that going on this morning - though fortunately my own section of riding in traffic is almost stationary. I'm embarassed to say that most cyclists I encounter on a daily basis are pretty clueless .. perhaps I ought to get myself trained-up as a trainer, but on the other hand firstly those sorts of people would never actually go for training, and secondly I would need convincing that such things can actually be taught.


----------



## likesfish (Sep 22, 2009)

ON the wa way home got overtaken by a folder the shame
 then by a hipster scum on a single speed
 did'nt get beaten by the mobility skooter


----------



## Geri (Sep 22, 2009)

Surprisingly wet.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 22, 2009)

likesfish said:


> ON the wa way home got overtaken by a folder the shame
> then by a hipster scum on a single speed
> did'nt get beaten by the mobility skooter



You ought to try being 50 and 18 stone.
There's very little that hasn't overtaken me recently 

And it takes me days to recover from my weekend rides.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 22, 2009)

Geri said:


> Surprisingly wet.



Yep. I reckon the local radar's down. There was no sign of it at all on Meteox ...

http://www.meteox.com/gmap.aspx?soort=loop3uur&zoom=6&lat=52.908902047770255&lon=-1.845703125

still isn't.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, I got back on my bike again for the first time since the last week of July, when my knee did worrying, fucked up things. Admittedly there was a train in between, but it felt good. 

However, whilst you don't forget how to ride a bike, I did feel a little wobbly, after less than two months off it.  Or maybe that was more due to my front wheel really not being inflated enough.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2009)

I tried a new route home tonight - a more varied "country" route - 5.6 miles instead of 4.2, but did it in almost the same time - higher average speed - but I was pushing it hard - more chance for cockups negotiating potholed roads and bumpy paths, dog walkers and joggers ... and I wouldn't want to do it in bad weather conditions.

mean 12.4 mph, max 25.4mph ...

The reason was I'm so fed up of having to overtake traffic - as well as battling the local council to get them to fix a cycle lane I use every day (- would you call this "clear" - http://img54.imageshack.us/img54/921/debrissmaller.jpg ?) ...


----------



## cybertect (Sep 24, 2009)

That looks a bit narrower than the 1.5m minimum width recommended for cycle lanes by Traffic Signs Regulations and General Directions


----------



## Diamond (Sep 24, 2009)

Copped a bit of road rage from some tub of lard in an audi convertible. Gave him the middle finger.

He pulled over a few metres ahead, got out of his car, and as I cycled past shouted "yeah, do that again now."

So I did.

Idiot.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2009)

cybertect said:


> That looks a bit narrower than the 1.5m minimum width recommended for cycle lanes by Traffic Signs Regulations and General Directions



I've a feeling his team are going to get a rollicking .....

I'm close to getting a formal apology from the council - I'll accept nothing less or I'll have to find something else to do ...

Have you seen my video ?

http://bristolcars.blogspot.com/search/label/coldharbour-lane


----------



## cybertect (Sep 24, 2009)

Depending on how wide the entire road is (to maintain other road design standards) I suspect that the better option would be to remove the cycle lane altogether. A lane that narrow is more dangerous than none at all.

How the hell it's supposed to work when the road goes to 60 mph is beyond me 

Cycling England Design Portfolio A.11: Cycle Lanes [PDF]




			
				Cycling England said:
			
		

> Width of Cycle Lanes
> Wherever possible cycle lanes should be 2m wide. This is particularly important where parents are accompanying children and for cyclists overtaking other cyclists. In addition, unlike most vehicles in urban areas, cyclists travel at different speeds and will regularly need to pull out to overtake slower cyclists.
> 
> Cycle lanes can only provide comfort and reassurance for cyclists if motorists do not pass them too closely. There is evidence to suggest that cycle lanes can actually encourage motorists to pass cyclists more closely than if there were no cycle lanes.
> ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Depending on how wide the entire road is (to maintain other road design standards) I suspect that the better option would be to remove the cycle lane altogether. A lane that narrow is more dangerous than none at all.
> 
> How the hell it's supposed to work when the road goes to *60 mph* is beyond me
> 
> Cycling England Design Portfolio A.11: Cycle Lanes [PDF]



The truth is no one ever gets to that speed and you only get the occaisional maniac (I was once overtaken at night when I was driving a large car down the hill at my preferred speed of 30mph and I had all sorts of amusement doing the same on my pushbike while I was refusing to use the completely filled cycle lane for a bit) . During the summer I was whizzing down there at 32mph on my bike and hardly any cars bothered to overtake me. This time of year it's jammed solid, I have to slow down for the dozing idiots drifting into the lane - and I have to overtake loads of cars further on so I really need to use another route.

One advantage of the one I tried tonight is I get motivated to work on my "see where you're going" lights ...

I'm going to start pushing for a 30mph limit. With 20mph zones on their way locally I reckon there's a chance. I may set up an online petition. There may actually be a nice parallel path going in next year some time .. as I told the council if that turns out to actually be a good facility, they could indeed lower the speed limit and formally remove this shitty advisory lane.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 24, 2009)

today was lovely, warm and relaxed and i could ignore the fools. i could have cycled for miles.......


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 25, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Copped a bit of road rage from some tub of lard in an audi convertible.


What *is *it about Audi drivers at the moment ?
I keep on getting that sort of crap from them too.

I try to limit myself to pulling up close to that sort of Darwinian reject after an incident and giving them a zombie/psycho kind of look as I pass or in their rear view mirror. I especially enjoy letting them see I'm as old as their dad.


----------



## Main Street (Sep 25, 2009)

i used to cycle from High Barnet to Piccadilly Circus and back. It was awesome.

Before that Edgware to Leics sq and back. 

tomorrow I will cycle from Gastown in Vancouver to the Burnaby campus of BCIT, and in the dark!!!


----------



## Main Street (Sep 25, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Copped a bit of road rage from some tub of lard in an audi convertible. Gave him the middle finger.
> 
> He pulled over a few metres ahead, got out of his car, and as I cycled past shouted "yeah, do that again now."
> 
> ...





thank you!!! 
I'm not the only one


----------



## cybertect (Sep 25, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> What *is *it about Audi drivers at the moment ?



Clarkson's analysis on _Top Gear_ is that all the cocks that used to drive BMWs have moved on to Audis since the 3 series has usurped the Ford Mondeo as the best selling saloon car in the UK


----------



## Diamond (Sep 25, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> What *is *it about Audi drivers at the moment ?
> I keep on getting that sort of crap from them too.
> 
> I try to limit myself to pulling up close to that sort of Darwinian reject after an incident and giving them a zombie/psycho kind of look as I pass or in their rear view mirror. I especially enjoy letting them see I'm as old as their dad.



I got another one this morning. Two days on the trot!

It was a narrow downhill road anyway and I was cycling in the middle of the lane tight in behind the car in front, there was a bunch of traffic slowed up by speed bumps.

This audi came up behind me, beeped aggressively a couple of times. I held my line so he accelerated round and overtook very quickly and very wide then pulled straight back into the traffic that I'd been slowed up by.

It was hilarious. The look on his face when I went by on the outside was priceless.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 25, 2009)

Worked late due to my colleague being sick and an annoying bit of software to install 20 times ..Cycle lane still full of crap which started me off in a bad mood.

Halfway down the hill was a daft bint a full wheel's width into the cycle lane and no doubt sitting on the clutch / brake while she fiddled with her hands-free kit. (I stopped and peered in).
Gave her a friendly reminder or three on the window with the back of my gloved hand, then the car in front made as if to aim its front wing towards me as I started off again - it might have been satisfying to switch from a slap to punching a nice dent in it .. as it was I thought better of it and headed off with honking horns behind me.

I gave way to no one after that.

Arse, I'm not at all chilled now - probably just as well I've decided "critical mass" is a bit crap ...I'll probably start using the scenic route from now on. The less I have to do with the dinosaur "motoring public" the better ...

Still, anger is almost as good as real energy.

Sadly Sunday's organised ride is a bit short - hopefully fun though ...
.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 25, 2009)

Bit too bus-like for me.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 25, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> What *is *it about Audi drivers at the moment ?



And me. Fuckers, the lot of 'em.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2009)

The new rural route is a delight - passed hundreds of cars going in the opposite direction rather than having to squeeze past static ones. Only a handful of idiots pointlessly overtaking me when I was doing a good 25mph on the flat. After the first one passed too close, I moved to the middle of the lane and the rest of them at least left plenty of room.

Encountered a twat in an Audi though .. luckily it was black and shiny and he was clearly wary of scratching his paintwork.

My chain is jumping already - after well under 1,000 miles 

Lovely final stretch on the Bristol to Bath path .. spoiled only by 3 youngsters dawdling on small bikes and weaving all over the place.

Definitely a cue to bolt the horn back on.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 29, 2009)

First puncture in 2 years. 3 inch long gash along the inner tube. No idea how it happened. The cut's smooth and there's no damage to the tyre. 

Then in typical world of punctures, I was riding along telling someone I'd not had a puncture in 2 years, and _'pop'_; pinch flat on the replaced tube. 

They come in threes don't they?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 29, 2009)

lush sunny smooth and unhindered today


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> They come in threes don't they?



I hope not - I've just had my first two.


----------



## moon (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice, I've built up my fitness now so can even indulge in some silly commuter racing even though my food chain number is about 16 

roolz here http://www.itsnotarace.org/


----------



## Spark (Sep 29, 2009)

Mine is 9, but I'm toying with the idea of getting some clipless pedals which would move me up I think


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm about 13 - but being 50 years old and 18 stone should be worth a few points.

Sadly I get overtaken by older (but skinnier) blokes on Moultons  - especially uphill - these days. 

It recently occured to me that my bike isn't so much a Volvo Estate, as an Austin Maxi 

I tend to see it as my prime duty to let inexperienced, kerb-following cyclists see me holding my own in front of agressive petrol-heads... though it rarely has any visible effect on the light-less, undertaking, red-light ignoring kerb-hoppers ...


----------



## turing test (Sep 30, 2009)

It's a slow day here at work.  I scored a 7.  

Today I did a litle 45 minute loop before work.  It's 15 km up and around a mountain called Mt Coot-tha.  You could say I rode over the Coot.  Anyway I took a bunch of pictures on the way into work (not on the loop) as I was really early and I will post them soon.


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 30, 2009)

First time on the bike in 4 weeks today and I have to say I got to work just as fast as I did before the wedding and no extra tiredness or anything .


----------



## Geri (Sep 30, 2009)

I got overtaken by a woman wearing Crocs!


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 30, 2009)

Geri said:


> I got overtaken by a woman wearing Crocs!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 30, 2009)

My new route home is brilliant and the small number of cars I'm encountering so far are proving easy to tame by the simple expedient of cycling in the middle of the road - which I need to do anyway because I'm doing up to 25 MPH cool in places and there are several concealed entrances.

If it wasn't for my reluctance to go the same way twice a day, I might well decide to go to work the same way and hence get more familiarity with potential hazards.

That would bring my daily mileage up from 8 to 11 miles. The only snag is that it's a steeper climb up from the river valley I have to get across so I may have to actually get off and push - or put on a 22 tooth small front cog ...


----------



## Upchuck (Sep 30, 2009)

turing test said:


> It's a slow day here at work.  I scored a 7.
> 
> Today I did a litle 45 minute loop before work.  It's 15 km up and around a mountain called Mt Coot-tha.  You could say I rode over the Coot.  Anyway I took a bunch of pictures on the way into work (not on the loop) as I was really early and I will post them soon.



That's a good effort!  Mt Cootha's a steepish climb and not really bike friendly.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 30, 2009)

Just had new: chain ring, chain, sprockets and jockey wheels

Am much enjoying not having to pedal everywhere very gently to stop the chain slipping like I have been doing the past couple of months.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 2, 2009)

31 minutes from white city to brixton today. yes!


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 2, 2009)

Annoying.  First a bus cut me up while I was in a cycle lane, then a lorry manoevering without looking.


----------



## moon (Oct 2, 2009)

Mine was good, I'm slowly pushing my speed up through higher cadences and it seems to be working.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 2, 2009)

Still at the training stage for the petrol junkies sharing my new route - had to face off a tosser in a large saloon car pulling out of the Marriot .. caught up with the other unimaginative lot who pointlessly overtook me later on.

Lovely ride through the park .. railway path quite busy with pedestrians- not too many team jersey tossers spoiling it - being uphill for them they aren't such a threat in that direction.

Whyohwhyohwhy haven't I been going that way for the past 20 years ?
I suppose I enjoyed the challenge of changing the petrolheads' perception of cyclists as meek and mild ...

One last confrontation - a road due to be 20mph soon and if we cyclists get our way, contraflowed shortly after.. daft bint belting towards me doing *at least* 20mph .. I pulled my scariest face and made her stop and shouted "it'll be 20 soon" as I passed by her (closed) window .. I suspect my distinctive lights help greatly in my crusade.

Sad to see people half my age and weight *choosing *to hermetically seal themselves in tin boxes when they could easily be cycling. 

Yes I broke the law  that makes  a grand total of two laws I have broken in 50 years. (apart from buying beer at 15 and riding without a crash helmet).


----------



## Geri (Oct 2, 2009)

Not a good journey home - got beeped at and forced to pull over by a man who then made rude gestures at me for having the audacity to be in his lane in front of him. Prick. I wouldn't be surprised if it was the bus driver who did it to me before.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 2, 2009)

Geri said:


> Not a good journey home - got beeped at and forced to pull over by a man who then made rude gestures at me for having the audacity to be in his lane in front of him. Prick. I wouldn't be surprised if it was the bus driver who did it to me before.


Don't move for them *ever*.

The closer they get, the more they rev. their engines, the more they swear and honk their horns, the more you absolutely need to stand firm.

Every cyclist owes it to every other cyclist.


----------



## moon (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes and also turn round and give them a crippling dirty look, the type that would make milk curdle.


----------



## Geri (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm worried they will drive into my back wheel though, and then I will fall off.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 2, 2009)

You need to be careful about turning around.

With a lot of those types it encourages them to overtake... as do mirrors ... if only you could get cheap helmet LCD displays ...


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## ringo (Oct 5, 2009)

Tried to turn right at Oval cricket ground and a woman was cycling right next to me and I couldn't understand what she was saying. Got annoyed, swore and told her I couldn't hear her and to get out the way. 

Then realised she was being nice and was telling me she had been trying to get out my way.

Sorry lady


----------



## plurker (Oct 5, 2009)

It wasn't wet when I set off, so got soaked 
Rode past a lady near Clapham North who'd had an off and was laid flat, unconscious, across the road.  Didn't see any cars/bikes/peds involved though. She had been cycling in high heeled leather shoes...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2009)

I can't handle traffic at all now. I've tweaked my journey so that I only have half a mile of near-static traffic to potentially overtake, and the rest I get there prepares me for the climb ahead...

...  but it does my nut in just sitting there watching the kamikaze cyclists whizzing past the wrong side of traffic islands and weaving in and out of cars and up the inside of vans ...

.. so I suspect I will start using my homeward journey in reverse - which is a pity .. and the river valley is steeeper at that end so I may have to get off and push.


----------



## Boycey (Oct 5, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> ...  but it does my nut in just sitting there watching the kamikaze cyclists whizzing past the wrong side of traffic islands and weaving in and out of cars and up the inside of vans ...



it does my nut in seeing plonkers waiting in traffic and filling up gaps when there's so much road to be had. 

e2a: mine was bloody wet


----------



## Ae589 (Oct 5, 2009)

My tyre fell off.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 5, 2009)

Boycey said:


> it does my nut in seeing plonkers waiting in traffic and filling up gaps when there's so much road to be had.
> 
> e2a: mine was bloody wet


 
Wet, yes, that is a good word for today's commute


----------



## Boycey (Oct 5, 2009)

hiccup said:


> Wet, yes, that is a good word for today's commute



i have become intimately aware of the difference between water-resistant and water proof 

currently eyeing up one of these


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2009)

Ae589 said:


> My tyre fell off.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2009)

Discovering the delights of my new rural route. It looked like a muck-spreader driver accidentally fired the thing up on the way between fields.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2009)

i was very nearly killed this evening - i was going at about 23mph on the fast bit of queenstown road in battersea and a car pulled out of a side street - i had no time to slow down and swerved, missing him by a whisker. i've i'd hit him i would have gone over his bonnet. i stopped and briefly considered going back there as i saw that he'd stopped and was waiting for me to come back and have a go at him. i decided it wasn't worth it and settled for one finger. should i have harangued him? i felt like i should have at least spoke to him.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 6, 2009)

Where were you in terms of road position ?
It would be a cue to stop using a cycle lane if that was the case - and report what happened.
About a year ago I myself almost got hit by a bus because I pulled out and forgot there was this extra lane ...

 I generally do try to burn the incident into their heads if possible, but I doubt I would have managed it either in a case like that.

I'm a bit nervous myself as my new route sees me hitting the mid-20s but so far have had no idiots honking their horns as I ride in the middle of my half of the road.


----------



## klang (Oct 6, 2009)

wet wet wet


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> Where were you in terms of road position ?
> It would be a cue to stop using a cycle lane if that was the case - and report what happened.
> About a year ago I myself almost got hit by a bus because I pulled out and forgot there was this extra lane ...
> 
> ...



there was no cycle lane - i was quite far out from the kerb as i'd just come out of a long turn - lucky for me really


----------



## christonabike (Oct 6, 2009)

Better than public transport, as ever


----------



## ashie259 (Oct 6, 2009)

Double the pleasure this morning. Made it into work dripping and minging to find a message from my wife that I'd taken her keys with me (we'd left the house together) and she was locked out. Nothing for it but to go all the way back, and then come back to work again.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 6, 2009)

This morning I discovered another lamentable "cycle facility" that is actually a *car *facility and that the local council blew £120,000 of cycle city money on.

http://bristolcars.blogspot.com/2009/03/old-filton-road-bike-path.html

http://greenbristolblog.blogspot.com/2009/06/cycling-city-cycle-route-degraded.html

Basically they put in half a mile of pavement to keep the bicycles off the road so cars can race down it unheeded on their way to joining a queue of other cars which entirely block the pathetic "advisory" cycle lane on the road where it runs out - which should clearly have been 20 yards of pavement to keep the cars out of the way of the cyclists.

Needless to say I'm not going to put up with this without a fight.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 6, 2009)

Radar showed a big cloud following me home but it veered off north east .. a shame I had put my overly warm raincoat on ... so I had to open it and let it flap - not much of a problem though as the cycle route is fairly clogged during the rush hour so I wasn't aiming for high speed.

Give 'em their due, I haven't had any cars honk at me while I'm staking my claim on the new stretch of road. There are only a handful of them and due to the nature of the road layout are local and doubtless will soon get to know my ways.


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 7, 2009)

Came off my bike on monday . I think I  hit a pothole or something and now the bike is fucked . Not fucking happy


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2009)

Termite Man said:


> Came off my bike on monday . I think I  hit a pothole or something and now the bike is fucked . Not fucking happy



Have some brackets from me. (((((TM)))))

What needs doing ? - apart from, presumably, wheel rebuilding ?


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 7, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> Have some brackets from me. (((((TM)))))
> 
> What needs doing ? - apart from, presumably, wheel rebuilding ?



wheel seems fine , I think I need to replace the derailleur pulley ( or whatever it's called , the bit at the back that changes the gears ). It seems to have bent so the chain won't line up . After I came off the chain was off and the mechanism was actually sticking into the spokes of the wheel so I'm not sure if that could have caused me to come off , although I don't see how it could have been fine on the ride to work and fucked on the way home ( unless someone vandalised it ) . 

I had a look yesterday at where I came off and there is a pothole but I thought I was further forward when I came off so I'm not convinced I did hit this pothole


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 7, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> Radar showed a big cloud following me home but it veered off north east ..



You've got radar on your bike?


----------



## Dirty Martini (Oct 7, 2009)

The usual mix of boredom and extreme danger. Mine is a 35-minute trip across Ljubljana. No one gives a shit about anyone else on the road here, least of all cyclists. Next time I get a shrug from some cunt who nearly takes me out, I'm going to stamp on their head.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> You've got radar on your bike?




nah - I check it on meteox and try to judge which way it's going to move in the next half hour.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2009)

Termite Man said:


> wheel seems fine , I think I need to replace the derailleur pulley ( or whatever it's called , the bit at the back that changes the gears ). It seems to have bent so the chain won't line up . After I came off the chain was off and the mechanism was actually sticking into the spokes of the wheel so I'm not sure if that could have caused me to come off , although I don't see how it could have been fine on the ride to work and fucked on the way home ( unless someone vandalised it ) .
> 
> I had a look yesterday at where I came off and there is a pothole but I thought I was further forward when I came off so I'm not convinced I did hit this pothole


Yep

I suppose the mech hangar could have failed ?

Touch wood I've been lucky with derailleurs failing catastrophically.

I had a chain shoot past the big cog a couple of years ago and tear through half a dozen spokes of a brand new wheel


----------



## plurker (Oct 8, 2009)

Today was bloody lovely.
First day with a long-sleeved baselayer cause it's colder, but no traffic issues, I timed all the lights just right and flew along.  Until London Bridge, where it all snarled up manically.  Front brake squealing a bit too, might be time for a service.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 8, 2009)

Was a bit chilly.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 8, 2009)

yeah today was perfect. I love this weather for cycling. Crisp and sunny and a little cold. 
Felt like a huge treat after the last few days of miserable rain.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 8, 2009)

Still wearing shorts, but I did wear my poly-cotton windcheater - ideal for wiping the snot on - I've caught some unpleasant disease from a member of the non-cycling public.


----------



## klang (Oct 8, 2009)

what lovely sunshine! might be time to get my gloves out soon though......otherwise the weather was just right!!! perfect for cycling - hence i'm in a good mood now.


----------



## pootle (Oct 8, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> yeah today was perfect. I love this weather for cycling. Crisp and sunny and a little cold.
> Felt like a huge treat after the last few days of miserable rain.



This! Coupled with some tunes and all the lights in my favour and rolling past packed bus stops = bliss


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2009)

tut tut pootle - i disapprove


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 8, 2009)

i couldn't cycle with music in my ears.


----------



## pootle (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't have it at a volume that I can't hear what's going on around me, honest!


----------



## plurker (Oct 8, 2009)

pootle said:


> I don't have it at a volume that I can't hear what's going on around me, honest!



I'd never ride with music on tbh, much though I'd love to. I need 100% senses around me.  I'd sure this argument's been done to death before though, as it has on every forum the entire world over!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2009)

i think it's an absurd risk to take - you should be concentrating on the road and other traffic - volume is only one aspect of it


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2009)

plurker said:


> I'd never ride with music on tbh, much though I'd love to. I need 100% senses around me.  I'd sure this argument's been done to death before though, as it has on every forum the entire world over!



and people don't listen cos they have earphones in and they're going la la la la. 
i've not seen one logical justification for it yet.


----------



## ringo (Oct 8, 2009)

Last night in the pouring rain was a bit grim, but the first like it for months so can't really complain. I did hit a pothole on Brixton Road in top gear though. No idea how I managed to keep hold of it, the jolt was so strong my front reflector bracket snapped off the bars.

Love these crisp mornings for riding in though.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 8, 2009)

This morning was the first morning for many months I wished I'd had gloves on. Beautiful, crisp day though.




I cycle with just one headphone in.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2009)

i wear gloves throughout the whole year - fingerless, padded ones - i'm scared of falling off and fucking my hands up


----------



## plurker (Oct 8, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i wear gloves throughout the whole year - fingerless, padded ones - i'm scared of falling off and fucking my hands up



I used to, but both times I've had an off it's been my elbows and knees that took the impact.  Short of wearing body armour some part of you's always going to get boshed...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2009)

i guess so, but it's one precaution..


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 8, 2009)

I wear gloves all year round too, thin ones for summer, thick waterproof ones for winter - otherwise my fingers crack.


----------



## dogmatique (Oct 8, 2009)

After last night's awful journey home I'm seriously considering swallowing my pride and buying mudguards.  

Disappointed that my old faithful waterproof has proved itself to no longer be either faithful, or waterproof.

Disappointed also that my brand new "all weather" "waterproof" Sealskinz gloves are far from waterproof also - water was dripping out of the fingers by the time I got home.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 8, 2009)

dogmatique said:


> Disappointed also that my brand new "all weather" "waterproof" Sealskinz gloves are far from waterproof also - water was dripping out of the fingers by the time I got home.


Could've been water that got in through the sleeves?


----------



## dogmatique (Oct 8, 2009)

Fraid not, I could feel the water seeping in through the fingers.  They stayed waterproof for about 10 mins max.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 8, 2009)

send em back!


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 8, 2009)

I alternate two pairs of Aldi ski gloves and I wear them all year. I've tried thinner ones, but I feel naked with anything less.
Not very waterproof at all, but manageable with two pairs and a radiator at work.

Unusually I listened to some quite attention-grabbing music last night - Orbital 2 - luckily the loud bits were when I was going through the park.


----------



## behemoth (Oct 9, 2009)

The wildlife on my journey seems to alternate between bunny rabbits (near fields and quarries) and foxes in urban and inustrial areas (who are often confronting cats at 5.30am).  Have to swallow mouthfuls of flies in summer, and often see what I assume to be bats when dark.  Slightly prefer the cold and wet to sweating in summer.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm annoyed with myself that I waited so long to change to my new semi-rural route. I've only seen squirls and crows so far (and old people with *herds *of dogs ), but am currently cycling over scrunchy beech mast ... (and manure on the section that is used by a farmer )


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 10, 2009)

the only good thing about working weekends is empty roads.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 11, 2009)

a friend spotted me on earl's court road last night - apparently i had a cheesy grin on my face. maybe it's because i was singing.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 11, 2009)

TEN mile yesterday max I ever done  same root every day 5.54 miles.
Heading to Epping Forest soon before get to shit.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 13, 2009)

My lungs are bursting, why does the colder air hurt so much when I ride?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 13, 2009)

I passed satisfyingly long queues of cars going the other way as I tackled first the country road, then the wooded park, and finally the Bristol to Bath path .. some dawdling schoolkids as per usual, but it isn't, after all, a race. 

Just one unpleasant crossing of a main road to work out - I'm highly reluctant to dismount and use the zebra crossing ...


----------



## Sgt Howie (Oct 13, 2009)

On my way home a motorbike overtook me on my right as I was turning right. Shouted "CUNT" as loudly as humanly possible. Immidiately felt much better


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 15, 2009)

I got an insect up my nose cycling through woodland, and it triggered a fit of violent sneezing as I reached a family out walking - the parents shielded their children as I passed .. it *was *the tail end of a cold, but I think that was just a coincidence - definitely not the pig 'flu,  but I'm feeling guilty for not stopping before I reached them and getting it out of my system 

I haz a new "video" by the way (it's about mud) :-


----------



## Geri (Oct 15, 2009)

Yesterday was not good, as I cricked my neck in the morning and it was really painful to turn my head to the left, or look over my shoulder.

I was surprised at how many times I lneeded to look over my shoulder.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2009)

i cycled through a fox - yuck!
today's the first day i felt the cold in my toes and fingers.
need to invest in some winterwear - gloves, some kind of wooly short sock and some trousers/long johns that don't make me look like a tit


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 15, 2009)

this morning was bloody lovely... London looked ace as I cycled in... bright sunshine coming from the east lighting up all the building in really nice light, with a background of bluey grey clouds 

Some arse ina white van shouted at me though, because another cyclist had cut him up


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> this morning was bloody lovely... London looked ace as I cycled in... bright sunshine coming from the east lighting up all the building in really nice light, with a background of bluey grey clouds



i was thinking that too - i couldn't tell why the light made everything look so fresh and pretty


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 15, 2009)

morning light... sun is rising later so we get that really nice light when it's still low


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 15, 2009)

A butterfly must have flapped its wings somewhere ...
... or perhaps a thousand commuters felt the slightest hint of drizzle.

Whatever I do to my route, I can't escape the queues of stationery lemmings. 

Still, if everyone "got" how cool cycling is, the cycle-friendly parts of my journey would have been slower.
At least the boy racers will be putting their bikes away soon.


----------



## plurker (Oct 15, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i cycled through a fox - yuck!


Clapham Road sthbound?  If so, I did the same one last night...

Mine was good today, first day of long leggings which were a little hot if truth be told.
One angry cager on bishopsgate who wasn't too happy I could go faster than him beeped me and tried to block me from turning right, one expletive used by myself.  Need batteries for front light now it's darker in the mornings


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2009)

plurker said:


> Clapham Road sthbound?  If so, I did the same one last night...



no, chelsea embankment


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 15, 2009)

Saw the funniest fucking thing on my way home... I guy with a piece of corrugated plastic, cut into the shape of the front of a scooter, stuck to the front of his bike... wtf?


----------



## themonkeyman (Oct 15, 2009)

This is probably the best place. But I'm foig. To start commuting in by bike from January it's 7 miles each way and I'm not very fit at all. Does anyone think that would be a problem ?  Been test riding some bikes recently. Really like the Scott 30 and the trek 7.5 hmmmm


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 15, 2009)

Nearly collided with an idiot pedestrian not looking when they were crossing the road.  Swerved and collided with their shoulder bag instead.  Fucking idiot.


----------



## tommers (Oct 15, 2009)

themonkeyman said:


> This is probably the best place. But I'm foig. To start commuting in by bike from January it's 7 miles each way and I'm not very fit at all. Does anyone think that would be a problem ?  Been test riding some bikes recently. Really like the Scott 30 and the trek 7.5 hmmmm



you could do it "half and half" to start with?  cycle in one day and get the train home or whatever and then cycle home the next day.  7 miles isn't a vast distance but if you haven't cycled for ages then you'll probably take a few days to get used to it.  It'll be OK though.

Well done for starting in January too, probably the most difficult time of year, so if you can do it then you can do it (boom boom) ANYWHERE... it's up. to. you. new york, new yooooorrrkkkkk....


----------



## han (Oct 15, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i cycled through a fox - yuck!



ack! 

I'm just loving it, the crisp autumn mornings, Brixton Hill to Euston in only 35 mins (the nice scenic route as well).....it's a joy!

I couldn't cope with public transport. I don't care if the rain's torrential tbh, cycling's the only sane way in London....


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 15, 2009)

themonkeyman said:


> This is probably the best place. But I'm foig. To start commuting in by bike from January it's 7 miles each way and I'm not very fit at all. Does anyone think that would be a problem ?  Been test riding some bikes recently. Really like the Scott 30 and the trek 7.5 hmmmm


It can depend on your age and previous fitness levels but, as a general thought, it might not be a bad idea to begin by cycling 2 days a week and see how it goes.

tommers also offers an option and I really think it depends on the individual as to the best way forward.


----------



## plurker (Oct 15, 2009)

The fox on Clapham road is now just bones, all the guts must have been squished to smithereens. Yuk.



themonkeyman said:


> it's 7 miles each way and I'm not very fit at all. Does anyone think that would be a problem ?


I started riding a year ago (this week in fact!).  I didn't do any exercise before that, tho I'm pretty healthy iykwim.

I do 10 miles each way, brixton-dalston.  For the first week I did as people have suggested - ride one way, bus/train back.  After a week I felt up to doing the trip both ways each day - it's just key to see how *you* feel - different people will get it at different pace. To start with the 10 miles took me nearly an hour, now that's down to around 40 mins.  Good luck, you won't look back...


----------



## themonkeyman (Oct 16, 2009)

tommers said:


> you could do it "half and half" to start with?  cycle in one day and get the train home or whatever and then cycle home the next day.  7 miles isn't a vast distance but if you haven't cycled for ages then you'll probably take a few days to get used to it.  It'll be OK though.
> 
> Well done for starting in January too, probably the most difficult time of year, so if you can do it then you can do it (boom boom) ANYWHERE... it's up. to. you. new york, new yooooorrrkkkkk....



Cheers mate. Yeah I reckon that is a winner. I haven't ridden a bike for a long time apart from the test rides I've done recently. This thread has spurred me on though I love some of the stories. I can even see me geting up earlier so that I can catch a sunrise or something else. Cheers for the support. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## pootle (Oct 16, 2009)

themonkeyman said:


> To start commuting in by bike from January it's 7 miles each way and I'm not very fit at all. Does anyone think that would be a problem ?  Been test riding some bikes recently. Really like the Scott 30 and the trek 7.5 hmmmm



I've recently got the Trek 7.5 FX and heart it.  Amazingly light and fast for the money but pleasingly sturdy (if that makes any sense?!)  

I'm not terribly fit but found the 7.5fx made hills and commuting a breeze.  I used to cycle loads but was without a bike for 8 months or so. When I got my lovely new bike about a month ago I just tried to get into the habit of riding it any short distance I'd usually get the bus and cycle to work most days (prob 4 or 5 miles tops though)

Already I feel capable confident of basically riding my bike wherever I go - can manage going across London easy like West to North or deepest darkest SE London and generally find its quicker/the same than public transport, even without pushing it.


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 16, 2009)

themonkeyman said:


> This is probably the best place. But I'm foig. To start commuting in by bike from January it's 7 miles each way and I'm not very fit at all. Does anyone think that would be a problem ?  Been test riding some bikes recently. Really like the Scott 30 and the trek 7.5 hmmmm



You'll be fine - with a little time.  It will take a while to be comfortable with that commute.  It will also take you a little while to figure out how to be prepared for the weather and get the kit together for it.

Make sure you have mud guards!


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 16, 2009)

BigPhil said:


> Make sure you have mud guards!


And a rack and a basket


----------



## plurker (Oct 16, 2009)

BigPhil said:


> Make sure you have mud guards!


If you want your nice new bike to look rubbish, that is


----------



## fogbat (Oct 16, 2009)

Suddenly, unexpectedly soggy.


----------



## themonkeyman (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah I'll get the mud guards definitely   and some decent wet weather gear too 

I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 16, 2009)

plurker said:


> If you want your nice new bike to look rubbish, that is



Nothing like that streak of mud up the back of your jacket to identify you as an intelligent cyclist.


----------



## plurker (Oct 16, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> Nothing like that streak of mud up the back of your jacket to identify you as an intelligent cyclist.



Er, that's what the jacket's for  
Nothing like that cheap piece of plastic to make your bike look pony - it doesn't rain that often


----------



## fogbat (Oct 16, 2009)

plurker said:


> Er, that's what the jacket's for
> Nothing like that cheap piece of plastic to make your bike look pony - it doesn't rain that often



Oh, I see.

You're not based in the UK


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2009)

i've had a road bike for a year now with no mud guards and can't say it makes a blind bit of difference. maybe off road, but commuting? nah


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 16, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i've had a road bike for a year now with no mud guards and can't say it makes a blind bit of difference. maybe off road, but commuting? nah



Racing slicks ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> Racing slicks ?



i beg your pardon?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 16, 2009)

I had someone breathing impatiently down my neck as I negotiated a nasty blind bend on the railway path this morning, and once on the straight, a skinny boy racer edged past me with (presumably) some sort of trendy nourishment stuffed up the back of his team jersey.

Though I'm not daft enough to seriously bother racing kids half my age and weight on fast bikes - especially with bronchitis, I can always find a burst of speed to put the wind up them and upset their pacing for a few hundred yards .


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 16, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i beg your pardon?



I'm assuming you have tyres that don't actually shift much water


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2009)

i guess chunky tyres throw off a lot more water? 
didn't stop me getting some fox blood on my legs yesterday though


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 16, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i guess chunky tyres throw off a lot more water?
> didn't stop me getting some fox blood on my legs yesterday though





I bet Parisian cyclists all have mudguards :-


----------



## pootle (Oct 16, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Suddenly, unexpectedly soggy.



This. And a wind that was on minute against me and the next across me.  And I nearly clipped the back of a car partly due to me cycling like a c**t and him driving like a person who can't drive very well.

Saw the most beautifully toned pair of calves ahead of me though, so all worth it


----------



## plurker (Oct 19, 2009)

Bloody cold, but uneventful this morning really, only one use of the word twat directed at a non-indicating van.
However I'm posting to share a sad tale

A friend of mine was pushed off his bike over the weekend, as he was cycling along, by the passenger in a car that was passing by him. He's in hospital with a broken hip now. Y'all be careful out there, though what you can do to avoid stuff like that I don't really know. Cycle on pavements maybe


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 19, 2009)

I pumped up my tyres this morning, as a consequence the ride into work was fast and smooth.

*note to self, pump them up more often.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 19, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I pumped up my tyres this morning, as a consequence the ride into work was fast and smooth.
> 
> *note to self, pump them up more often.



creeps up on you doesn't it ?

I used to have a bad habit of putting up with it until the sidewalls broke up


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 19, 2009)

An IDIOT in a lorry cut straight across me to turn left into a side road, no warning whatsoever, just appeared out of nowhere, zooming along 
I feel lucky to still be alive to be feeling furious.


----------



## dogmatique (Oct 19, 2009)

I was coming out of Josephine Ave onto Brixton Water Lane this morning, and the entry was cut off by police tape.  There was an ambulance in attendance, and as I got closer I saw a bike with a mangled front wheel in the middle of the road, oh dear.  Looked round a car and saw a woman in the road being given gas, pale as you like, and obviously in shock, looking down at her foot.

Which was facing in the wrong direction. 

Ouchy.

Not too sure how she could have had such a serious accident though - traffic is always crawling there, waiting to turn onto Effra Road.  Still, she did, and it didn't look pretty.  Hope she's alright.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 19, 2009)

cold n wet. No fun one more trip out then put bike away till spring


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 19, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> cold n wet. No fun one more trip out then put bike away till spring



Get some waterproofs - it doesn't rain that often where you are surely ? 

Though to be honest I actually quite like this time of year *because *there are fewer cyclists competing for the off-road bits... especially the carbon frame / team jersey crowd ... the forthcoming pain in the arse is the paranoid riders with the strobing front lights aimed at an angle designed to blind other cyclists .. I'm thinking I need to design something even worse to reply with - maybe some unfocussed 1 watt LEDs mounted on my helmet ...

It was a bracing 12 degrees cycling in a tee shirt, but I soon warmed up.
Still streaming snot after 2 weeks and 200 miles - I will have to remember to tuck a tissue or two in the back of my front light for when I don't have sleeves to blow it onto ...
Bloody annoying - maybe I haz the piggy plague ...


----------



## pootle (Oct 20, 2009)

Had a brilliant cycle commute thanks!

Had alarm fail and woke up about 15 mins after I usually leave for work 

Managed a PB though, cycling like a proverbial c**t getting from Manor House to Russell Square in just over 20mins   And before anyone moans that it's not big and not clever to ride like a c**t, I know.

Feels hella good from time to time though


----------



## Pat24 (Oct 20, 2009)

han said:


> I couldn't cope with public transport. I don't care if the rain's torrential tbh, cycling's the only sane way in London....



Same here. I can't stand taking the bus or the tube...it makes me so miserable I had a nice ride today...it's getting a little chilly now, so I am using my new endura jacket and its wonderful, great vent and keeps me warm too. 

I should invest on a pair of gloves for winter, i'm wearing the summer short fingered ones still.

I heard there was an accident involving two cyclists this morning, around Embankment. I hope they are ok.


----------



## Peige (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm now in waterproofs, legs and jacket and the cold isn't too bad at all, just that initial walk out to the bike.. ears do get freezing though, might have to go woolly hat too.
I really want to keep riding in well into the winter this year, the clock change will be the time I have to fight the desire to return to my car.


----------



## plurker (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm still wearing shorts, long-sleeve base and a teeshirt - for the first mile it's pretty nippy, after that I'm hot!

I need to get a decent waterproof jacket though as I intend to ride through this winter and, if I make it, sell my motorbike 

commute this morning was fine, albeit with a cumbersome bag cause I had to carry my locks for a West End meeting later...and I left my fucking keys at home


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 21, 2009)

Lovely sunny evening ride - spoiled by maniac overtaking me dangerously *towing a fecking caravan.* 

At least the flow of snot is drying up. Reasonably healthy diet (certainly get my "5 a day"), cycling 100 miles a week and active during the working day and I get a cold that lasts for over 2 weeks.


----------



## braindancer (Oct 22, 2009)

Beautiful morning this morning - absolutely 100s of cyclists - at times on my ride from Hackney to Bloomsbury I was riding with around 30 others - it felt like Critical Mass - I was sorry to get to work.....


----------



## hiccup (Oct 22, 2009)

Why do people, especially van drivers, especially Peugeot dealership van drivers on the south circular about 20 minutes ago, think it's acceptable to shoot past you at 40mph, missing you by inches. Maybe even inch. Wanker. If I'd hit a bump and wobbled I could be dead.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 22, 2009)

hiccup said:


> Why do people, especially van drivers, especially Peugeot dealership van drivers on the south circular about 20 minutes ago, think it's acceptable to shoot past you at 40mph, missing you by inches. Maybe even inch. Wanker. If I'd hit a bump and wobbled I could be dead.


I would guess that a quick email to the company would enable them to identify the culprit ...


----------



## hiccup (Oct 22, 2009)

I didn't get enough identifying details, or I would.


----------



## chintz (Oct 22, 2009)

So I am cycling along minding my own business, riding up hill putting a bit of effort in so was doing about 15 mph.
A car ( beemer, no surprise) gets withing a few centimeters of me the passenger leans out trys to hit me and shouts wanker at the top of his voice.

I obviously had a little wobble and could see them looking back laughing.

About 300 meters later there is a roundabout, traffic well backed up, so I ride down the outside, get in front of him, get off my bike and leave it in his way.

I then knock on his window and ask him if he would still be laughing if he had knocked me off and my kids had to spent the rest of their lives without their Dad. He was still acting the big man say he was going to run over my bike( his mate would not even make eye contact with me)

Meanwhile traffic is beeping him( they can't see my bike) he can't go round cos of the little island thing on one side and other traffic on the other

I told him I would move it when he said sorry for being a twat, much to my surprise he said sorry, so I moved it. He still drove off doing the wanker sign, but overall one - nill to me I think.


----------



## Darkside (Oct 22, 2009)

chintz said:


> I told him I would move it when he said sorry for being a twat, much to my surprise he said sorry, so I moved it. He still drove off doing the wanker sign, but overall one - nill to me I think.



He said sorry then called you a wanker - I don;t see how that makes it one nil to you. 

Still you win by being on a bike and not being a tw@t


----------



## themonkeyman (Oct 22, 2009)

chintz said:


> So I am cycling along minding my own business, riding up hill putting a bit of effort in so was doing about 15 mph.
> A car ( beemer, no surprise) gets withing a few centimeters of me the passenger leans out trys to hit me and shouts wanker at the top of his voice.
> 
> I obviously had a little wobble and could see them looking back laughing.
> ...



Bloody hell what a tit. Well done for stopping. I don't think I would have been as calm


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 22, 2009)

Gawky twat came up behind me on cycle path at a particularly congested part - other cyclists, children, dogs everywhere, path covered with slippery leaves, double bend ...

I'm clearly not proceeding quickly enough (only 20 years' familiarity with the path - roughly as long as he's been out of the womb.

I would have -ed but I needed to hold onto the handlebars.

Thankfully he didn't actually collide with any pedestrians - but I'm pretty sure he left them hating cyclists a little bit more.

Sadly he didn't fall off and hurt himself.  - I doubt he'd have noticed anyway.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2009)

i hope no-one has to commute in this cycle lane:


----------



## Open Sauce (Oct 22, 2009)

Or this one..






Love how they have added a barrier because people were swerving.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2009)

Half term 

Achieved 30.3 mph downhill on the way in.

Overall not fantastically quicker than usual due to the 46 mile, very hilly ride I did yesterday that I'm still recovering from.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2009)

Open Sauce said:


> Or this one..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's ace... I'd probably cycle round it though 

This morning was a shit cycle.... cycling in sunshine with a migraine isn't a good idea


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 26, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i hope no-one has to commute in this cycle lane:



That'd got to be a joke? 


Funny if it is


----------



## klang (Oct 26, 2009)

Cycled around a corner and crashed into a fixie (or the fixie crashed into me). He obviously hadn't mastered the art of skidding / rapid braking and his reactions were a bit slow as he was wearing head phones. No one hurt though, laughter all around.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2009)

Hell on earth.

Mixed use path. Constant stream of morons with stupidly intense lights aimed high - interspersed with other idiots - both cyclists and pedestrians with no lights or reflectors at all. 

I was so pissed after being blinded multiple times I finally cracked and gave some idiot with the strobing version my full 12 watts flashed across the face. (I think I will keep the option to do that.).

I still need more watts on the ground - I may have to bite the bullet and source a 10 watt multi-chip and optics ...

It pisses me off that I spend 20 years developing lights that work without dazzling and suddenly there are masses of new cyclists with more money than braincells.


----------



## Upchuck (Oct 26, 2009)

I was blinded by a cyclist this evening and I was walking on the pavement.  Is there a maximum wattage for cycle lights?


----------



## Boycey (Oct 26, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I was blinded by a cyclist this evening and I was walking on the pavement.  Is there a maximum wattage for cycle lights?



no, we can pretty much do what the fuck we want


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I was blinded by a cyclist this evening and I was walking on the pavement.  Is there a maximum wattage for cycle lights?



I doubt it. The thing is a single 1/2 watt blue-white LED poorly-aimed can do a lot of damage - the bulk of the light is chucked-out over 20 degrees.

I'm amazed the strobing brigade can even see where they're going ...


----------



## Upchuck (Oct 26, 2009)

I find when riding my scooter blue-white lights are completly dazzling.  I think they should be banned as the light they give off is not necessary for seeing the road, and too over the top for being seen by others.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm getting close to wanting cyclists plated and tested.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2009)

i wore headphones to work yesterday


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i wore headphones to work yesterday


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2009)

i had some marvellous rides around london town today. lovely weather, helpful cabbies, reasonable drivers. only proverbial spanner was a screwdriver head some numpty had left in the road up packington estate but even that didn't puncture my good mood (or more importantly, my tyres :cool)


----------



## Boycey (Oct 26, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i wore headphones to work yesterday



are you posting from casualty?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2009)

Boycey said:


> are you posting from casualty?









he's a ginge!!!!!


----------



## mattie (Oct 26, 2009)

Had to replace the lead-acid battery in my cateye light which has grounded me for a few weeks, but all good to go tomorrow.  26 miles each way, this'll separate men from boys.  As ever, the boys on BMXs always win.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 28, 2009)

Gawd it's hot.
I would be back in shorts except that I hate having to change when I get into work.

Unfortunately, the unseasonally mild weather has kept the midges flying .
.. to get a midge in *one *eye is ...

I carry Optrex with me, but I chose to blink and squint the rest of the way to work.


----------



## plurker (Oct 28, 2009)

My commute ended within 1 metre of it starting  
I knew the rear tyre was balding, but as the bike was due in for a service tomorrow I thought I'd get away with it .  Got the bike out today, rear tube's totally flat, tyre is ripped through.  Must have done it on the last few metres last night.  
I figured 10 miles on the BMX might be a bit much, so got the motorbike out.  And got a fucking puncture at Elephant & Castle 
And no way of getting the cycle to Brixton Cycles by 6 pm now, cause it's at home and I'm in Dalston.  Great day already...


----------



## klang (Oct 28, 2009)

plurker said:


> My commute ended within 1 metre of it starting
> ...




same here.. punctured my front tyre within the first minute. no puncture repair kit, no spare inner tube. had to take the bus for the first time in more then two years.
got stuck in traffic and got to work 40 minutes late. tfl sucks arse. can't wait to fix my bike tonight.


----------



## pootle (Oct 28, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i wore headphones to work yesterday



Nice one! 

My cycle commute was shit, seeing as how I'm back on the bus for a bit. Boo!

Tomorrow I go to bike shop first thing to sort out my saddle haps.


----------



## Boycey (Oct 28, 2009)

for some reason i was grinning like a fool on my ride in. possibly cos i've been really nice to my dad and bought him a ticket to a secret robyn hitchcock/nick lowe/graham coxon+some codgers from madness gig. 

or maybe it was my scrambled eggs on crumpets for breakfast 



pootle said:


> Nice one!
> 
> My cycle commute was shit, seeing as how I'm back on the bus for a bit. Boo!
> 
> Tomorrow I go to bike shop first thing to sort out my saddle haps.



if it's easier i'm sure the boys and girls in n16 will be happy to help 

...otherwise come say hello in n8


----------



## pootle (Oct 28, 2009)

Boycey said:


> for some reason i was grinning like a fool on my ride in



Cos you was on your bike not a bus   What's your latest bike haps btw?

Is the Stokey shop open from 8.30am?


----------



## Boycey (Oct 28, 2009)

pootle said:


> Cos you was on your bike not a bus   What's your latest bike haps btw?



due to epic business in all parts of my life (seriously forkin awesome ) i haven't had the chance to check it out yet. am on the fishy triton which i'm getting used to, once i've got it set up fixed and fully tricked out i reckon i'll be happy with it.



pootle said:


> Is the Stokey shop open from 8.30am?



yarp


----------



## tommers (Oct 28, 2009)

Boycey said:


> a secret robyn hitchcock/nick lowe/graham coxon+some codgers from madness gig.



hang on.  tell me more about this please.


----------



## plurker (Oct 28, 2009)

anyone tell me if a 700x23 one of these tyres will fit my cannondale badboy?  I've not got the bike here, and I don't trust Evans' sales staff tbh...can you tell I'm fairly new to cycling


----------



## Boycey (Oct 28, 2009)

i think it should be fine- what size are the current tyres?


----------



## plurker (Oct 28, 2009)

Boycey said:


> i think it should be fine- what size are the current tyres?



the one that just came off was what it was wearing from the shop, a 28mm Continental...so a 5mm difference


----------



## mattie (Oct 28, 2009)

mattie said:


> Had to replace the lead-acid battery in my cateye light which has grounded me for a few weeks, but all good to go tomorrow.  26 miles each way, this'll separate men from boys.  As ever, the boys on BMXs always win.



I've had great difficulty walking today.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 28, 2009)

mattie said:


> 26 miles each way,


That is one heck of a long working day


----------



## Boycey (Oct 28, 2009)

plurker said:


> the one that just came off was what it was wearing from the shop, a 28mm Continental...so a 5mm difference



it should be fine, do you know what model the rims are?


----------



## plurker (Oct 28, 2009)

Boycey said:


> it should be fine, do you know what model the rims are?


not off top of my head, no. google gives me these specs here:  http://velospace.org/node/3649

thanks for your help btw


----------



## pootle (Oct 28, 2009)

Boycey said:


> due to epic business in all parts of my life (seriously forkin awesome ) i haven't had the chance to check it out yet. am on the fishy triton which i'm getting used to, once i've got it set up fixed and fully tricked out i reckon i'll be happy with it.



 must be serious bizznezz to distract you from bike haps!


----------



## tommers (Oct 28, 2009)

WTF are "haps"?


----------



## Boycey (Oct 28, 2009)

_hap_pening_s_ obvs 



plurker said:


> not off top of my head, no. google gives me these specs here:  http://velospace.org/node/3649
> 
> thanks for your help btw



mavic don't recommend going below 28c for the rim given in the specs on the link you posted. it may not handle brilliantly if you fit them...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 28, 2009)

In spite of using only my narrow beam, aimed low, on the railway path this evening, I had one cry of "turn that thing off" or somesuch .. 

So I now have to make curved hoods to try to rein in the light that's going in the wrong direction.

They are, after all, domestic lamps with a non-ideal beam pattern ...


----------



## tommers (Oct 28, 2009)

Boycey said:


> _hap_pening_s_ obvs



that doesn't help it make sense.


----------



## Boycey (Oct 28, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> In spite of using only my narrow beam, aimed low, on the railway path this evening, I had one cry of "turn that thing off" or somesuch ..
> 
> So I now have to make curved hoods to try to rein in the light that's going in the wrong direction.
> 
> They are, after all, domestic lamps with a non-ideal beam pattern ...



o noes! you've upset a pedestrian! 

srsly- fuckem, you've built a light that puts out untold lumens, posted a fucking blog about building it and now you're worried about upsetting a dog walker? htfu 

next time, keep a few of these on standby to shine in their eyes.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 28, 2009)

sadly it was another cyclist


----------



## Boycey (Oct 28, 2009)

hell is other cyclists


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 28, 2009)

Boycey said:


> next time, keep a few of these on standby to shine in their eyes.



that has to be a spoof


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 28, 2009)

Boycey said:


> hell is other cyclists



It certainly is where I live at the moment. 20 years ago I had the paths all to myself.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 28, 2009)

A damn pity Crispy isn't here. I'm starting to need 3D modelling.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 28, 2009)

Almost cleaned out some wino at Kentish Town today.

He walked out into the road from behind a kiosk without looking and I didn't have time to brake.

Luckily I ended up just brushing him with my shoulder.

I heard the taxi behind me screech to halt and give him a blast with its horn.


----------



## Boycey (Oct 28, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> that has to be a spoof



i think you'll find mr kipkay is deadly serious


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 28, 2009)

So DVD burners have visible light lasers ?


----------



## Boycey (Oct 28, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> So DVD burners have visible light lasers ?



i wouldn't know but kipkay makes money telling people how to do stupid/amusing/useful stuff with household appliances, no reason not to believe that's real.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 28, 2009)

> DVD recorders use a laser (usually 650 nm red) to read and write DVDs. The reading laser is usually not stronger than 5 mW, while the writing laser is considerably more powerful. The faster the writing speed is rated, the stronger the laser is. DVD burner lasers often peak at about 100-400 mW in continuous wave (some are pulsed). Some laser hobbyists have discovered ways to extract the laser diode from DVD burners and modify them to create laser apparatus that can cause burning.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD_recorder

blimey !


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 28, 2009)

saw boycey bombing down albion road this week.

i cycled stokie to tottingham, tottingham to kentish town, and then back to stokie today. and it was good.

saw some bits of london i never knew existed in the transition from n17 to nw5


----------



## Boycey (Oct 28, 2009)

paulie- had to take a detour from normal route t'other day due to locking my keys in the house 



gentlegreen said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD_recorder
> 
> blimey !



if you know the etymology of that word you'll know just how fitting it is


----------



## cybertect (Oct 28, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> In spite of using only my narrow beam, aimed low, on the railway path this evening, I had one cry of "turn that thing off" or somesuch ..



This evening I found myself being passed simultaneously _on either side of me_ by two cyclists (dressed in dark clothing) with no lights, heading the wrong way up a one-way, poorly-lit street, which can get quite busy.

Which did lead me to shout out "No lights. Wrong way. Are you trying to get yourselves killed?"


----------



## pootle (Nov 3, 2009)

Brilliant ride in today. 

So, SO nice to be back on my bike than the bus, even if I can't get my saddle placement *quite* right.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 3, 2009)

Was great until a blind taxi driver cut me up, despite me wearing a hi vis jacket


----------



## klang (Nov 3, 2009)

Puncture have way through my commute 
What are those new Schwalbe 'puncture proof' tyres all about??? Never had as many flat tyres in my life!!!!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 3, 2009)

My experimental 1 watt UV lights turned out to be useless for seeing unlit people in dark clothes - though doubtless quite funky-looking 

I'll be collecting my new 25 degree LED spotlamp up at the sorting office tomorrow morning ...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2009)

Different... new route, less park, shorter ride, not sure


----------



## plurker (Nov 4, 2009)

Ride in was nice until I got to Liverpool St.  A fixie rider dared to go into the ASL, whereupon a lady in a small car that was already way into the ASL anyway started beeping and mouthing off at him, even driving forward further into it.  I pointed out to her that she was technically in the wrong and indeed a bit of an idiot, and then she started screaming 'fuck off' repeatedly at me.  Once the lights changed she repeatedly tried to veer across into the bus lane in front of me to force me to stop completely or stop me passing her.  I give no thanks nor respect to the WPC on a mountain bike who was next to me but did absolutely fuck all about this.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 5, 2009)

A little wet, but nice.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 5, 2009)

LED company sent me the wrong lamp, so I'm still struggling a bit in unlit sections.

I also need to get a move on with organising a handlebar "high beam" switch.


----------



## BLT (Nov 6, 2009)

Today's ride in from Greenwich to Holborn was fine. I've been cycling regularly for about five years now. I knew I'd crossed a line about a month ago. I'd had to work late, it was dark, cold and the rain was streaming down. As I put down my pen and prepared to leave the office, looking out at the foul weather, I thought "well at least I'm on my bike so I'll have a good journey home".

Thank you for letting me share this.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 6, 2009)

Was going over woods at 5pm, but after looking out window, FUCK THAT pissing down.  Try again tomorrow


----------



## Diamond (Nov 6, 2009)

It's raining and its cold and I don't have any waterproofs. It's not going to be a good cycle home.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2009)

Still a handful of idiots with blinding lights aimed in the wrong direction - plus an amazing number of idiots with none. First prize goes to the idiot with no lights who also was riding in the most hazardous part of my journey with no hands too.

Tomorrow I'm going to fit a relay and put a high beam switch on my handlebar so it will be easy to give some of these idiots the full 12 watts of my 50 front LEDs. Who knows I might throw in my spare 4 watt lamp too while I'm at it.


----------



## pootle (Nov 7, 2009)

Lush cycle commute.

Picked up my freshly serviced, new saddle-tastic, rides like a dream, bike and had an ace roll into uni in the sunshine and along much quieter roads than I usually cycle through 

Also walked to the shop along that old railway line from Finsbury Park to Crouch End which is lovely, eh.  A day where I don't have to deal with public transport = win


----------



## pootle (Nov 10, 2009)

This morning = crap

Lots of traffic, lots of gormless peds and clueless cyclists and a collision with a BMW doing an illegal u-turn on Upper Street cos he couldn't wait all of 3 minutes for the lights to change


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 10, 2009)

I really must get my eyes tested ..

.. either that or there's a whole new generation of cyclists with enhanced night vision.

I followed one chap through the park and he got away from me at a rate of knots .. there are two really nasty potholes along that path which he must have memorised, because his lights couldn't have been much help at that speed ...

And on a scary unlit section of the Bristol to Bath path with pedestrians wandering around pushing buggies ...yet again cyclists with no lights at all or stupid flashing ones ...

I despair.

I ordered a big switch today - a replica of the ones they used to fit to Triumphs and BSAs ..






It will allow me to use "high beam" and "wide beam" and instantly switch back to "low beam" when I need to avoid dazzling people.

Theres a button on top that's intended for a horn, but I now plan to wire in a flasher to give any idiot I encounter with blinding, strobing lights the full 12 watts at the most painful rate of pulsing I can devise.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2009)

there are potholes that i can't see at night on some stretches of road that i know to avoid cos i ride down them so often


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2009)

What a bloody day.

All kinds of crap at work. I hate it when I'm under-achieving and letting people down - even if a lot of it isn't directly my fault.

All ready to set off and find the back tyre is flat. Weedy little magazine staple opposite the valve.  A few millimetres from where it was and it might have bounced off a previous patch ..
Kevlar-lined Continental tyre - under a year old / 2,000 miles -  loads of visible tread, but time to replace it ... not sure I'll even risk it on the front - so I'll order two - or should that be three - so I'm not tempted to let it go so long next time.

Maniac overtakers on the back road - managed to get in their way a bit so they'll remember me next time - it helps to have the brightest rear bike light in Christendom - or any other -dom come to that ... (I've never had less than at least a brake light's worth in 15 years - sod those stupid little flashing things.)

Usual under / over - lit  idiots on the cycle path ...

The  mil-spec relays I ordered came today and I soldered together the flasher so my high beam will switch in *all *my front lights, and the horn push will give the full "photon torpedo" effect to any twats who blind me - it's tempting to add sound effects ... maybe I'll search Ebayfor a waterproof horn speaker later ...

The new "dip beam" LED is taking its time to arrive.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 18, 2009)

Be careful today fellow pedallers...it's very windy!


----------



## braindancer (Nov 18, 2009)

It certainly is - and of course the wind was blowing directly at me the whole way.....  this coupled with the fact I developed a splitting headache halfway in made for a fairly unpleasant cycle this morning.


----------



## tommers (Nov 18, 2009)

I enjoyed the wind.  Blew the cobwebs away.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 18, 2009)

god, that was hard work, can't say i enjoyed it too much and i have to cycle down to a meeting again at midday.....


----------



## Peige (Nov 18, 2009)

Loved the wind on the way in.

Weirdest thing on the way in, overtaking a guy on a unicycle on his way to work on one of the bridleways


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2009)

Bit knackering.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 18, 2009)

Prevailing wind in these 'ere parts blows me to work 

Hope it dies down by going home time.

Bristol was slightly nearer to grid-lock this morning - presumably one car with a flat battery at some critical point.
I spent several delightful minutes trying to instruct  the idiot in front of me repeatedly rolling backwards on a hill (through gesture) about the location of their handbrake - pointless of course as that sort of idiot never uses their rear view mirror either - except to adjust their hair. Bizarrely they were right up the van in front's bumper - so clearly was blissfully unaware of their own antics...

"vehicular autism" perhaps ?


----------



## 8115 (Nov 18, 2009)

Not a commute as such but I just went out on my bike that I fixed myself the other day  It was fun, bit windy but that was only a problem once.  I love my bike.  Might do a longer cycle maybe next week.


----------



## pootle (Nov 18, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> god, that was hard work, can't say i enjoyed it too much.....




This - eye watering at stages and rayt hard work just to keep going forward.

On the plus side, my thighs feel like they've had a bit of a workout!


----------



## Boycey (Nov 18, 2009)

wind was fucking evil today, anyone fancy a ride down old broad st ec2 today? unless the buildings have changed dramatically that used to be worst windtrap in the city.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 18, 2009)

When the wind was behnd me, I felt like Lance Armstrong. When it was in front of me, I virtually came to a standstill. When it was to the side of me it was a bit scary. Still looks blowy out there now, not really looking forward to doing teh return journey in the dark.


----------



## braindancer (Nov 18, 2009)

hiccup said:


> When the wind was behnd me, I felt like Lance Armstrong. When it was in front of me, I virtually came to a standstill. When it was to the side of me it was a bit scary. Still looks blowy out there now, not really looking forward to doing teh return journey in the dark.



The wind should be behind me on the way home = woooosh


----------



## Spark (Nov 19, 2009)

must confess to being a wuss - couldn't face the wind.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 19, 2009)

nice crisp dry morning but nightmare wind in Cardiff too!
not giving up tho.
might have a service done before proper evil winter weather.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2009)

Does anyone know if there's anywhere to lock up bikes round oxford circus? Near Ramillies St would be ace. Want to pop up there on my lunch break but don't want to cycle round for ages looking for somewhere 

(didn't think it was worth a new thread)


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2009)

Found a site: http://www.westminstercyclists.org.uk/index.htm?parking.htm


----------



## plurker (Nov 19, 2009)

The ride in was great, had a West End meeting at 10 so avoided most of the rush hour by leaving at 0850 rather than 0815 - much nicer once all the school run and commuters are off the road!
I had to carry my locks though, all 9kg of them (I weighed them following the other thread  ) so my shoulder is achy.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 19, 2009)

Bristol 3/4 full by my reckoning so took a chance overtaking some of the backlog of dinosaurs.
I'd set off early so was encountering drivers who might not have experienced my lights before.

Plonked myself way too close behind a large white van with no rear windows and unusually for me, actually went up the inside of it - mostly *because *it had no nearside wing mirror - not even shards of broken glass ...and I felt it my duty to point this out to the driver.

.. who then honked his horn  - to which I regrettably gave a two-fingered salute .. I didn't make much progress ahead of him and he revved his engine in a threatening manner several times - especially once we were on the roundabout - me heading straight on, him turning right .. perhaps he planned to only turn right all day ?

Surely it is illegal to have no way of seeing someone coming up the inside  ?


----------



## plurker (Nov 19, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> Surely it is illegal to have no way of seeing someone coming up the inside ?


I'm imagine that it would fall under driving a 'unroadworthy vehicle' but it wouldn't be picked up until the next MOT, unless the old bill where you are have more time on their hands.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 19, 2009)

I probably should have whacked the side of the van then scarpered off in a different direction to actually get him out of the cab - but I needed to get to work...


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 20, 2009)

22 miles in county park & wood, wet roots are slipping and I don't like the taste of mud  not long back time for crupper lower back hurts.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2009)

Good to see you getting your miles in young man 

My ride home was relatively uneventful apart from being overtaken almost pointlessly by a shiny newish Mini *with a bike on the roofrack*. 

On my dodgiest road crossing, I was let out by a bus and then someone on the other side of the road stopped for me. 

If anywhere in Bristol needs traffic lights, it's here - a real challenge for all but the most experienced cyclist.

http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/700/crossing.jpg

The delivery of my new intermediate front LED has been delayed until the end of next week.
It will be interesting to see how it compares with my current high beam which has clear optics and wastes a lot in side spill. I'm pretty well convinced that you need at least 10 watts for a main headlight when there's no light at all - invers square law and all that ...


----------



## hiccup (Nov 20, 2009)

Have now been waiting for a bus longer than the bike ride takes me. *sigh* Still, it's harder to look at urbam on my bike


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2009)

((((hiccup))))

I won't even take a bus on the weekends now  - especially since the prices in Bristol are obscene.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 21, 2009)

not going out today head still hurts


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm just back from town - I burned 150 calories cycling the 7 miles to Holland and Barnet to collect 3,000 calories of soya desserts. 

I can now feel myself drawn to Aldi for a Stollen / xmas pud / mince pies to pour it over. 

It was a quick dash ahead of this lot coming up from the south west   :-


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2009)

wet


----------



## plurker (Nov 23, 2009)

So it was hammering it down the entire 40 minutes.
As part of my experiment to see if, with the right gear, I can remain as dry as I can when motorbiking in the rain - with the eventual aim of selling the motorbike next spring - I had some new waterproof gear to try today.

1) Polaris Neutron jacket - Not one drop of water came down the neck, and there was certainly none coming through seams or zip. Rear panel hangs low enough to keep water coming up my arse. Nice bright green colour, reflectives okay, so good visibility but thankfully I'm not fluorescent yellow!  Rated by me: 9/10, point dropped by only having one pocket, cost £84.00. 

2) Sealskinz MidThermal sock.  Waterproof for about 2 miles. From then on sensation was akin to cycling with each foot esconced in a bowl of custard. On arriving I took them off, held upside down and about 50ml of water poured out.  It appears the waterproof membrane lets water in , and then holds it in.  Rated: 3/10 - only as i know they work in lighter rain, cost £16.99.

Next I need some waterproof breathable trousers, any recommends?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 23, 2009)

It has to be really bad for me to put on my baking hot ASDA raincoat and the rubber tousers.
I generally rely on having changes of clothes at each end of my half hour commute.

Thankfully my trip in coincided with a gap in the rain .. thanks to my vast bulk and my totally cycle-unfriendly flappy coat, I noticed that the wind has swung around from south west to west so it was slightly more of a challenge to tack up the final hill.


----------



## pootle (Nov 23, 2009)

Hard work in the driving rain. Had a headache from keeping my eyes all scrunched up 

Also need to get on with changing my pedals as I'm tired of my feet slipping when its wet.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 23, 2009)

A damp start, but by the time i got here it had stopped and was almost pleasant


----------



## lenny101 (Nov 23, 2009)

Took the bus today for the first time since last winter. It was proper grim in north London.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2009)

fellow cyclists, i urge you to do this survey about motorcycles in bus lanes and their impact on your journey:
https://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/roadusers/finesandregulations/motorcycleinbuslanes/default.aspx


----------



## plurker (Nov 23, 2009)

posted on the other thread


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2009)

bit windy, but not wet


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 24, 2009)

well windy again. passed a big rta on holloway road where the cycle path cuts through, whole road shut in both directions, couldn't see what had happened which was probably just as well but hoping there was no cyclists involved as its a very busy cut-through..


----------



## ddraig (Nov 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> bit windy, but not wet



this but v v windy in da Wales!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 24, 2009)

*"You aren't fast, you're stupid"*



I wish I'd had the presence of mind to shout that instead of a stream of expletives.

Full-on path-rage on my part.

Darkest part of the mixed use path - fair chance of pedestrians and unlit cyclists. I was holding back from a couple of slower cyclists in front of me ...  and I see the tell-tale flicker of an inadequate LED lamp to the right of me - then this w*nker on a hybrid who'd been draughting me pulls out to overtake.

Hopefully I let him know that this 18 stone old git could have easily caught him up and shoved him in the hedge were he to push it - I think I saw the fear on his face for a moment when I got my emergency sprint on I usually reserve for angry motorists .. but I let him plough on, dangerously overtaking slower cyclists on a poorly lit path with wet leaves and puddles ...

Makes me mad that this sort of idiocy has moved off the road and onto the track. I started riding that path around the time he was born.

I doubt he'll fail to notice me next time. Perhaps he was so close my rear light was melting his eyes ..


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 24, 2009)

plurker said:


> 2) Sealskinz MidThermal sock.  Waterproof for about 2 miles. From then on sensation was akin to cycling with each foot esconced in a bowl of custard. On arriving I took them off, held upside down and about 50ml of water poured out.  It appears the waterproof membrane lets water in , and then holds it in.  Rated: 3/10 - only as i know they work in lighter rain, cost £16.99.



They worked well when i've used them in the past, the only times they failed me is when water made it in through the top of the sock, the seal there isn't perfect and standing in knee deep streams was a bit too much for it.

The gortex would have shifted the moisture eventually (a week or five) but it's a slow process. I prefer them and cheap boots compared to gortex lined boots and normal socks.


----------



## Peige (Nov 25, 2009)

Terrible, got a puncture in the last mile, stopped and repaired two, pumped it up and there was a third.  Hands were cold and I only had a massive patch left so I walked it in the last mile.  Going to try the slime stuff again, its always bramble thorns !
On the bright side, it wasn't raining or dark.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 25, 2009)

Got a bastard puncture on way to work,had to walk most of the way in


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2009)

Much easier than last night... the wind was ridiculous. I was laughing most of the way home because I wasn't really getting anywhere


----------



## ddraig (Nov 25, 2009)

great today, lovely and sunny

cricking and slipping gears holding me back tho


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Got a bastard puncture on way to work,had to walk most of the way in



No spare tube ?


----------



## Peige (Nov 25, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> No spare tube ?



That is a simple idea, erm I might get one of those at lunch time too


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2009)

ddraig said:


> cricking and slipping gears holding me back tho


 this has been happening to me the last couple of days... I need to tweak the barrel adjuster, but can't remember which way


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2009)

Peige said:


> That is a simple idea, erm I might get one of those at lunch time too


These days I keep mine in the outer pocket of my bag, with some plastic tyre levers - all wrapped up in a couple of surgical gloves.

Another plug for a rear basket so you don't skimp on spares / tools.
I even have an emergency supply of dried figs and a wolly hat.


----------



## Peige (Nov 25, 2009)

Well the top pocket in my ruck sack can take a inner tube I think, I'd already added surgical gloves to my bag when I got to work.

Anyone tried these stick on puncture repair thingy's ?  Last time I brought a conventional kit the guy in the shop was trying to flog them to me.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2009)

Peige said:


> Anyone tried these stick on puncture repair thingy's ?  Last time I brought a conventional kit the guy in the shop was trying to flog them to me.



What you mean the no glue ones ?

I saw them in Wilkinsons.

They look distinctly iffy to me - using glue means you've roughed up the area and proven that it's dry and grease-free. Personally I would never use self-adhesive patches without using an alcohol swab first in any case - which sort of defeats the object.

These days I do my repairs at home in the dry and always carry a good spare. I also use kevlar protected tyres and replace them when I start to get punctures ...


----------



## Peige (Nov 25, 2009)

Sounded iffy to me too which is why I passed on them, just wondered if they actually were any good.  Top idea on the inner tube, I will carry one as well as a repair kit as they take up next to no room anyway.
My tyres is supposed to be puncture proof but these thorns are like nails when they have turned brown, whilst removing one from my tyre last week I drew blood.  Thought I had sussed where I was picking them up but this morning was in a completely different place.

Really don't want to swap to the road route.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2009)

Bastards aren't they ? - fully lignified :-







Without my glasses I assumed it was a cocktail stick since my tyre deflated near some yuppy waterfront drinkers.


----------



## Peige (Nov 25, 2009)

I had to look up lignified,  but yes, thats exactly the sort of rubbish i'm pulling out.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> this has been happening to me the last couple of days... I need to tweak the barrel adjuster, but can't remember which way



exactly! i got it done in a bike shop and it was perfect and has been for months but has now gone again and i obviously wasn't paying enough attention 
so i am trying to learn myself as pennance
http://www.mbr.co.uk/advice/workshop/MBR_News_Workshop_article_197898.html


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2009)

I have been shown a few times, but always forget. I think they say to start by tweaking the barrel adjuster on the derailleur that's jumping. I think hitting a few too many pot holes has done it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I have been shown a few times, but always forget. I think they say to start by tweaking the barrel adjuster on the derailleur that's jumping. I think hitting a few too many pot holes has done it.


That's for tension.

You should make the adjustments mid-range using the screw adjusters on the derailleur. (I think).


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2009)

But won't tension sort out a little bit of slippage. It's not even really slippage, just the gears not changing as smoothly as I want.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> But won't tension sort out a little bit of slippage. It's not even really slippage, just the gears not changing as smoothly as I want.


It depends if you have indexed gears or not - are they twistgrip or quickfire ?
do they click when you change gear  ?

How old is the transmission ?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2009)

You're losing me 

Indexed, quick fire, transmission?

Possibly: yes, dunno, 3 years (ish)


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2009)

It's just that I've never adjusted the cable adjusters on mine.

I have no experience of those quickfire (trigger) ones though ...

I tend to wear out my chain and cogs every couple of years (4,000 miles) or less ...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2009)

Ah, I do have quick fire gears then - they like triggers, and don't twist.

Don't think I cycle quite as much as you, only about 12 miles a day, and the chain and gears seem in good nick.

I'll have a quick read up.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2009)

I only do 9 miles a day 

12 x 365 = 4380


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2009)

A bit less though - don't go out much at the weekends 

chain seems in ok nick though.


----------



## plurker (Nov 27, 2009)

Mostly a sweet ride in today.  Had one of those days where I caught pretty much all the lights right, and sailed through.

Then, going northbound along Kingsland Road, 100mtr from my work, I'm coming up to the lights by the mosque, and I'm coming along in the inside lane, there's a queue of traffic in the right hand lane.  One idiot in a silver Astra decides to pull out from the RH lane into the LH lane, no indicator, no look over shoulder or in mirror - right in front of me, forcing me to brake heavily to avoid going up his rear.  He then accelerates past the cars in the RH lane and sits squarely in the ASL box.

A marked police car. Cock.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

Barrel o'fuckin laughs yesterday! Fixed my chain, then got a puncture before I even left my office (on a staple!), fixed that, then got another right near the valve, went and got a new tube, put it in, cycled home and now my gears aren't changing smoothly again! 

This morning was ok.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 29, 2009)

Having got soaked yesterday and today, my commitment to winter bike commuting is wavering.

It looks to be another filthy day tomorrow too.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 30, 2009)

Ashamed to admit I'm currently on the bus.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2009)

By waterproofs did the trick... but my trainers are a bit wet


----------



## Diamond (Nov 30, 2009)

Got the tube this morning, only to be frustrated to see blue skies emerging around eleven.

It's time to invest in some waterproofs, methinks.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 30, 2009)

The west side of the country was dryer than the east for a change.

A nip in the air, but dry, and lovely and bright.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 30, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> The west side of the country was dryer than the east for a change.
> 
> A nip in the air, but dry, and lovely and bright.



i concur from Cardiff


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 30, 2009)

I put both my wooly hats (and forgot my spare) in the wash yesterday.

Then I couldn't find my gloves.

Then I cycled in to work and nearly lost fingers and face. Christ that was cold.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2009)

http://www.27bslash6.com/bike.html


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2009)

it was cold this morning. i need to get some longer shorts or long johns


----------



## fredfelt (Dec 1, 2009)

Beautiful morning.  Loved cycling over the misty fast flowing river, even the towers at Didcot power station took on a serene beauty.  

Kept warm with ski gloves and scarf.  

Took a different route in than my normal one as bit worried about loosing grip on the icy leaf covered cycle path.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 1, 2009)

Bit of a surprise finding that standing water had entered its solid phase. 
Had to scrabble around for the particular wooly hat I wear under my helmet. Thanks to this thread I have now remembered to hang it up to dry. 

Cold, but lovely and bright. Take the road-clogging cars out of the equation and it would have been almost perfect ...


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2009)

No ice down here, but it was chilly, got my scarfy thing out today.... maybe ear warmers next week


----------



## plurker (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm revelling in my new merino wool base layer, wearing that combined with a windproof jacket meant I was not cold this morning.
I had my winter gloves on but had to take them off after about 4 miles as my hands were too hot!  I think all I need now is some waterproof trews for the rainy days, and my winter cycling wardrobe will be complete.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 1, 2009)

I can't seem to get even warmth when cycling - i mean, my top half was sweltering, b'cos i had so many layers on. But my fingers were freezing, despite wearing thick ski type gloves. And my toes made me want to cry, despite wearing 2 pairs of thick socks and leg warmers. 

Do your fingers and toes become ice blocks in this weather? What do you wear to keep them toasty? 
I can't cope with feeling that cold again - i got to work and was literally trembling with cold and wanting to cry


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2009)

i was quite comfortable this morning - the weather was nice and i didn't get sore hands


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm not that cold yet either hellsbells. 

Not sure what to suggest. Maybe try some thermal socks and layering, rather than two thick pairs?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 1, 2009)

Is this your first winter ?

Maybe your gloves are too tight ?
It's best to keep your fingers close together to reduce surface area and wiggle them occaisionally.
I think I'm about to try mitts of some description this winter - maybe handlebar-mounted.

Feet are more of a problem for me as I find I can't cycle in chunky boots ..

How enthusiastically do you ride ?
I like the sweat to be flowing when I arrive at work.


----------



## plurker (Dec 1, 2009)

When it gets cold I use little cotton trainersocks, then a pair of Sealskinz socks - not amazing for waterproofness, but the membrane is windproof too...

How far d'you cycle hellsbells - if it's not that far maybe you're not warming up enough?  The first 2 miles or so I'm pretty cold but then I warm up quickly


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 1, 2009)

i think maybe it was b'cos i was quite cold even before i set off, as my flat is freezing. But will definitely invest in some thermal socks and see if they help.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 1, 2009)

It's not my first winter, i've cycled through about 4 winters now. I don't cycle that fast, as i've just moved house and am still a little unsure of my route. It's a reasonable distance i cycle - about 8 miles i think, but i wasn't any warmer at the end than i was the start.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 1, 2009)

My head was very cold!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 1, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> It's not my first winter, i've cycled through about 4 winters now.



I can see how 8 miles / 1 hour of slowish cycling might be problematic.
So were you cold last winter ?

Maybe your clothing is too restrictive. ?

You might want to fit a rack and basket if you're carrying a bag - leaves you freer to move around.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 1, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> I can see how 8 miles / 1 hour of slowish cycling might be problematic.
> So were you cold last winter ?
> 
> Maybe your clothing is too restrictive. ?
> ...



Yeah, i think i was quite cold last winter, i can't actually remember. I think last winter was pretty mild, wasnt it?
I don't carry a bag - i have panniers. 
Think my main problem is fingers and toes. Fingers i can just about cope with, if i blow on them and wriggle them around every now and again. I just need to sort out toes.


----------



## Main Street (Dec 1, 2009)

*Downtown Vancouver to Burnaby in 43 mins!*

I got up early early early to hopefully get the night bus/cycle.

Waiting for a night bus at Main and Hastings at 3.30am. 4am quit that shit and started peddling via bike path Union, Adanac east all the way to Gilmore then downhill through the fog to Still Creek Drive over the Highway. 

The fog was thick, quite pretty. I transferred my gloves to my ears held in place by bike helmet to get warm. 

Need to replace battery on one of front lights. I currently have two lights. Need paniers and a reflective jacket. 

Good times. I'm awake and ready for my radio gig starting in 26 minutes!

www.evolution1079.com


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2009)

Main Street said:


> I transferred my gloves to my ears held in place by bike helmet to get warm.


 pics please!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 1, 2009)

You need earmuffs :-







http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article6936280.ece


----------



## Pat24 (Dec 1, 2009)

I had a pleasant ride this morning, but man it's getting chilly! :S


----------



## sir.clip (Dec 4, 2009)

First Morning i've had ice cold fingers. I couldnt get my jacket open when i arrived at work from numb finger tips.. Brrrrrrrr......


----------



## ddraig (Dec 4, 2009)

nice ride in, bits of ice appearing! and cricking, slipping gears still


----------



## lenny101 (Dec 4, 2009)

**shivers**


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 4, 2009)

ddraig said:


> slipping gears still


They won't get any better you know 

Time to bite the bullet and get some new cogs and chain.

I was lucky last time found the whole lot for £30 and raised my gearing at the same time.


----------



## matt m (Dec 4, 2009)

First cycle to work in ages, cos my previous bike (Ridgeback Genesis Day 01) was nicked outside City Lit about two months ago and it's taken a while for the cycle-to-work scheme voucher to come through.

Bought a Ridgeback Flight 02 yesterday (2010 model, they're very new; £650 from Apex Cycles in Clapham). It's nice. Not quite as lightweight, i dont' think, but still very very light for a hybrid.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2009)

a lorry cut me up this morning, so i waited for some lights, overtook him and cycled at 12mph in the centre of the road for about 2 miles while he beeped and fumed behind me.
petty and childish maybe, but it made my day.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 4, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> They won't get any better you know
> 
> Time to bite the bullet and get some new cogs and chain.
> 
> I was lucky last time found the whole lot for £30 and raised my gearing at the same time.



bike is less than a year old! the shop sorted it last time, so will stick in for a service


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 4, 2009)

The pin sheared off my new front lamp, so testing will have to wait until later. 
(it happened to one of the others - easily fixed.)

Reasonably uneventful journey home, though they've opened a Xmas tree shop _en route_ with huge floodlit signs aimed at the motorway and dual carriageway, so I anticipate some random idiotry at some point.

Still plenty of random idiots on the cycle track - the most amusing one had a crap *green *flashing lamp on his chest and a similar *orange *one on his head. 

I had to flash one in team lycra who was clearly too cool to have lamps


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2009)

enjoying my ride into work, until i crossed camden road and some fucking cunt who drives for Trust Meat almost ran me over with his van. i swerved to the left and stopped to avoid being squashed, then cut through the back roads and caught the fucking cunt up on kentish town road, where i gave him a piece of my mind. when the fucking cunt could pull his eyes away from his sat-nav (which i'm guessing was what caused the fucking cunt to swerve into my path in the first place), he looked at me blankly and whispered, "sorry mate". i've just about stopped shaking with anger and fear now. fucking cunt


----------



## Spark (Dec 7, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> enjoying my ride into work, until i crossed camden road and some fucking cunt who drives for Trust Meat almost ran me over with his van. i swerved to the left and stopped to avoid being squashed, then cut through the back roads and caught the fucking cunt up on kentish town road, where i gave him a piece of my mind. when the fucking cunt could pull his eyes away from his sat-nav (which i'm guessing was what caused the fucking cunt to swerve into my path in the first place), he looked at me blankly and whispered, "sorry mate". i've just about stopped shaking with anger and fear now. fucking cunt



You know the name of the company - report him to to them.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2009)

Spark said:


> You know the name of the company - report him to to them.


I did consider that but I can't see it will make any difference tbh.


----------



## Spark (Dec 7, 2009)

It's something I've thought about on occasions but have never bothered.  It just seems to me that a lot of unpleasant incidents like these involve commercial drivers in vans - if cyclists started complaining directly to the companies regularly then some companies may do something, at least reprimand the drivers involved.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2009)

ok, you convinced me, just mailed the company to see what they say about this.


----------



## Boycey (Dec 7, 2009)

feel like shit from a weekend of excess, there was a howling head wind and my back wheel is fucked... hooray for mondays


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 7, 2009)

Mine was fairly uneventful, except that a little rain had encouraged even more cars onto the road than usual.

I've started trying to catch the eyes of the cyclists on the local railway path  - those with the bright strobing front lights.
They very definitely look hypnotised by them - a great shame when there's stuff all around to look at - even on a rainy Monday morning - mind you, I have quite an interesting job, and they're cycling into town to gawd nose what horrors at the office or in some shop or other.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2009)

yesterday morning i encountered monsoon weather - horizontal rain that was so intense i couldn't see properly and even my ears filled with water, so i couldn't hear properly either.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 7, 2009)

Did you get wet?


----------



## pootle (Dec 8, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> a lorry cut me up this morning, so i waited for some lights, overtook him and cycled at 12mph in the centre of the road for about 2 miles while he beeped and fumed behind me.
> petty and childish maybe, but it made my day.





My cycle in was lovely this morning.  Nice and dry and bright and I totally beat loads of fellow commuters in the final sprint on Guildford Street, including lots of boys with rayt long legs


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2009)

Spark said:


> It's something I've thought about on occasions but have never bothered.  It just seems to me that a lot of unpleasant incidents like these involve commercial drivers in vans - if cyclists started complaining directly to the companies regularly then some companies may do something, at least reprimand the drivers involved.


no reply,......


----------



## hiccup (Dec 8, 2009)

What a lovely morning. The Thames looked beautiful as I pedalled over Kew bridge. And no-one tried to kill me. That I noticed.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 8, 2009)

Cycling along a totally unlit country road the traffic ahead started bunching up and eventually I saw that there was a cyclist up ahead. Wearing a yellow jacket that wasn't even reflective.

Eventually I could see two of the teeniest, barely perceptible flashing red LEDs - one on each shoulderblade.

I didn't find out it was a young woman until she replied to my "Your lights are f*cking useless" as I passed her 

But it was probably appropriate in the circumstances - her bike probably cost 100 times the price of a functional (albeit not by my standards) rear light off Ebay.

Bonkers.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 10, 2009)

Another young woman tonight - at least she was wearing hi-vis and it was in town with street lighting.

"Your lights aren't working"
"They're broken"

A shame I didn't have the presence of mind to ask where her spare ones were. or offer to mend them for her since she was cycling past my house.

She had the air of being well-educated too - just like the previous night's example ...

I carry a serviceable set of Cateyes and I have another set at the office. On a long ride I would carry a backup battery for my main lights too.
Years ago I also had an old school dynamo set for real emergencies....

The local rag has regular anti-bike "articles" from local big-mouth petrolheads and replies to match so I feel obliged to do something about it ...


----------



## turing test (Dec 10, 2009)

That sound like my wife.  Except that my wife often takes my spare when she can't find her normal light


----------



## Private Storm (Dec 10, 2009)

Beautiful morning in London today, lovely ride, slightly marred by two idiot cab drivers and one idiot motorbike, none of whom seem to thing pulling in front of me and forcing me to slam my brakes on was of any consequence.

 then  but  overall


----------



## cybertect (Dec 10, 2009)

Saw a woman riding a Pashley (or similar old-skool roadster) on Borough High Street this morning.

On the rear wheel cover was a Nürburgring sticker


----------



## Pat24 (Dec 10, 2009)

the weather has been rather nice to cycle in for the last couple of days. Today I left at 7.30am and the roads were near-empty. It was great


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 10, 2009)

I had one of my funny 5 minutes on the way home.

There's a downhill section of a backroad where I consistently get up to 24mph.
It's a 30mph road with the odd cyclist coming the other way, so I endeavour to get in the way of aggressive drivers. Tonight it was a Transit van - BT perhaps. I'd have let him past if he'd approached from behind slightly more slowly, but I could sense his impatience.

I had to play silly bleeders in the middle of the (empty) road to stop him getting past - and him going for the inside was the final straw ..

I let him go when we turned into a narrow lane - I was hoping he would get held up, but he got through before I could catch up with him.

I remind readers that I have a rear light that's significantly brighter than a car's brake light and piercing with it ....

Afterwards it dawned on me that my brother would have been at least as aggressive as that van driver - when we were on holiday I quite often felt like asking him to stop the Shogun near a bus stop ....gawd noze how he drives the company van when on a weekend call-out.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 11, 2009)

Very icy.  I came off my bike just outside my front door.  Luckily I live on a quiet cul-de-sac.  Decided it was too dangerous to cycle so came home for a bit.  Haven't got time for the gym now, I'm a bit  but I'd be even er to cycle on dangerously icy roads!

Be careful out there!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2009)

Shit journeys yesterday and called quite a few people cnuts on my way home  

Today was quiet and fine.. bit confusing though. At the Elephant end of Blackfriars Rd there's a massive sign saying "Blackfriars Bridge Closed 11 December" - all the buses were still going down the road, so went my usual route anyway, and the bridge was open


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 11, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> Very icy.  I came off my bike just outside my front door.  Luckily I live on a quiet cul-de-sac.  Decided it was too dangerous to cycle so came home for a bit.  Haven't got time for the gym now, I'm a bit  but I'd be even er to cycle on dangerously icy roads!
> 
> Be careful out there!



Blimey. Glad you're OK though. 

No ice down here, just fog.

My rear light - being probably more intense than a foglight came into its own this morning. 

One incident on the way in. Someone on a racer misjudged the worst corner on the local mixed use path and wisely decided to ride off into the bushes rather than collide with me and a small child who were fully occupying our side of the path.

For some reason, (and fortunately in the circumstances), the word "Exactly ..." came to my lips rather than the usual expletives, or "it's not a racetrack" ...


----------



## jusali (Dec 11, 2009)

I had a relatively hassle free journey in this morning. Had a cake in my pannier which I have entered for the annual cake competition here at work. So very slowly....


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 11, 2009)

jusali said:


> I had a relatively hassle free journey in this morning. Had a cake in my pannier which I have entered for the annual cake competition here at work. So very slowly....



I take it you're icing it at work ?


----------



## cybertect (Dec 11, 2009)

You know how BMWs never have working indicators...

I'm beginning to wonder if it applies to _all_ German vehicles, as I followed a German tourist bus for over a mile this morning and not once did the driver make use of them at any of the junctions where he turned.


----------



## jusali (Dec 11, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> I take it you're icing it at work ?



No Iced it at home! Took an emergency repair kit with me but it was relatively unscathed. Just waiting for results now


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 11, 2009)

What is it with me and young women with poorly-lit bicycles ?

Tonight's was wearing a long red coat that was completely obscuring her rear lamp. 

I remembered to watch my language this time as I overtook her (safely).


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 14, 2009)

ok except for the psycho bmw driver deliberatly running me off the road


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 14, 2009)

Almost completely uneventful.

Several times today I have encountered such respect from car drivers, I suspect my lights are leading to their  mistaking me for the law. 

I still need to optimise my dipped beam further so I don't even feel the need to switch in the high beam in between cyclists coming towards me.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 14, 2009)

Anyone seen ice in London yet?

Going in was great this morning. Bright and crisp and cold enough that you have to get up a bit of a head of steam to warm yourself.

On the return journey this evening things had tipped the other way. Freezing rain, I swear there was a bit of snow as well, and slippery roads were not so fun.

There was an accident in Camden just outside the burger king.

Two Ambulances were parked up and it looked like it had just happened. There was a racer with handlebars that had twisted back round in line with the front wheel which I think might have been buckled.

It wasn't too bad to look at and the fact that they had two ambulances and there was no sign of a damaged car made me think it was probably a cyclist-pedestrian collision.

One of the ambulances sped off with sirens blaring just as I approached while the other was still parked up so presumably someone came worse off.


----------



## Pat24 (Dec 15, 2009)

It was sooo cold this morning!!! I couldn't feel my face all the way from home in Brixton to Waterloo :-P
But it was nice enough though. I hope it will stay dry this evening.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 15, 2009)

Cold and wet this morning.

At least no one attempted to kill me today.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 15, 2009)

Wet but not particularly cold. We know how to do warm and wet in the west country. 

I bite my thumbs at your east coast snow.


----------



## Boycey (Dec 15, 2009)

puncture! but sunny!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 15, 2009)

freezing rain, IN THE FACE! ouch


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 15, 2009)

Boycey said:


> puncture! but sunny!



Are you _*really *_in Naples ?

Borrowed / hired  bike ?


----------



## Diamond (Dec 15, 2009)

So cold. I need warmer gloves.


----------



## Boycey (Dec 15, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> Are you _*really *_in Naples ?
> 
> Borrowed / hired  bike ?



lol! err, no... that was just a stupid thing from fb about stationary... 

i was riding from north london to east london and got a puncture in hackney, with no kit  but it was very sunny!  and cold... and now i have a cold..


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 15, 2009)

fuck me, that was proper cold on the way home.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 16, 2009)

Apparently the traffic in Bristol is very bad this morning.


----------



## matt m (Dec 16, 2009)

I've now decided my new Ridgeback Flight is a bit shit. Just feels lumpen. I can be pedalling along hard in the toppermost of top gears and it feels like I'm hardly moving. I'm getting overtaken by fat-tyred mountain bikes. This just can't be right.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 16, 2009)

I also need warmer gloves.

The view from Kew Bridge was very pretty this morning though:






Sorry for tiny phone pic.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 16, 2009)

matt m said:


> I've now decided my new Ridgeback Flight is a bit shit. Just feels lumpen. I can be pedalling along hard in the toppermost of top gears and it feels like I'm hardly moving. I'm getting overtaken by fat-tyred mountain bikes. This just can't be right.



brakes rubbing ?

saddle height ?


----------



## Pat24 (Dec 17, 2009)

where's everyone now? I only saw about 7 other cyclists on the road today...lame fairweathers!! *shakes fist*


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 17, 2009)

Not as cold today as yesterday... but there is something wrong with my bike (don't think it's me)... was a really tough cycle last night and this morning. My breaks aren't rubbing, my pressure's fine, but just seemed knackering


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 17, 2009)

Pat24 said:


> where's everyone now? I only saw about 7 other cyclists on the road today...lame fairweathers!! *shakes fist*



It can only be a good thing though where shared paths are concerned.

I think some idiot was commenting on the *aesthetics *of my lights this morning as we passed (given that the sun was shining and they were switched off). Either that or I'd had cause to flash him for zero or dazzling lights on the way home.

The bloke with the really crap flashing green and orange lights had them switched on.


----------



## fredfelt (Dec 17, 2009)

Wobbled twice in the ice this morning.  As it's forecast to be even colder tomorrow I'll be working from home.  I don't want to risk falling off!

I've got tickets to see Altern-8 on Saturday and I was planning to ride home afterwards but 10 miles ride at forecast -4 with roads that may not be gritted would be crazy.  With icy roads making it dangerous to ride a bike I can see why people living the country feel that they need cars!


----------



## Pat24 (Dec 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not as cold today as yesterday... but there is something wrong with my bike (don't think it's me)... was a really tough cycle last night and this morning. My breaks aren't rubbing, my pressure's fine, but just seemed knackering



Funny you mention that, I have been feeling rather slow on my bike this week....Myabe something to do with air pressure?? I'm not at all clued up about these things, but i have noticed that it's a lot of work peddaling at my normal speed, and the bike is fine!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 17, 2009)

It's surprising how low tyre pressure can creep up on you.

Pump them up, then pump 20 times more.

Helps avoid punctures too.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 17, 2009)

It's not tyre pressure though, I check at least once a week, and checked last night too. But this morning I was pooped.

Maybe it is the drop in temp?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 17, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> It's surprising how low tyre pressure can creep up on you.
> 
> Pump them up, then pump 20 times more.
> 
> Helps avoid punctures too.



Firstly, get a track pump if you haven't already. Essential, imho. using a hand pump* will mean you're always riding around with insufficient pressure in the tyres.

*Unless it's a decent £30+ hand pump, of course.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 17, 2009)

Psychology does play a large part - especially when you get to my age ....


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 17, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Firstly, get a track pump if you haven't already. Essential, imho. using a hand pump* will mean you're always riding around with insufficient pressure in the tyres.
> 
> *Unless it's a decent £30+ hand pump, of course.



Unless you're a big barsteward like me


----------



## plurker (Dec 17, 2009)

Pat24 said:


> Funny you mention that, I have been feeling rather slow on my bike this week....


Yep, me too.  Though I think it's summat to do with being freezing and muscles being heavier when they're cold (I'm no scientist though )

Tyres are up to pressure (£35 hand pump so good enough) but it's just hard work, and the journey's taking 6-10 minutes longer this week

Ride in was fine, lovely morning, and less cyclists can be a good thing imho.  Only issue was that my shoes hadn't fully dried out from ride home last night, so had wet toes which got cold


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a track pump, so there is nowt wrong with my tyres. I don't think my fitness could have dropped since last week.

I'm glad it's not just me that's feeling slower


----------



## swampy (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't normally commute by bike but I'm on a course this week so I'm pootling in to central London, quite a nice ride that takes about 20 minutes. Anyway there is a point in the commute that's very much reclaim the streets i.e. there's so many bikes that they take over the road. Is very enjoyable and you feel very safe in the pack 

Maybe in ten years time the whole of central London will be like that!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 17, 2009)

Arse.

I should have paid attention to the flashing charge light on my charger last night.
Strange coincidence I only soldered a second connector on my backup battery yesterday and today I was trying to work out how long I had been using my £25 battery pack. I'm pretty sure it's 4 winters ....hopefully it'll just be one rogue cell and I'll be able to make myself a torch with the rest.

Quite why I decided not to put the backup battery in my bag this morning I can't fathom ...

My big lights are set a bit too close to the wire to tolerate a reduction in voltage, but the MR16s have switch-mode regulators and will work down to 8 volts, so I was able to get home with my emergency Cateye rear light. I felt somewhat naked though ....

Time to order another - best value rechargables on the net so far as I can tell - though who knows if I paid more for mil-spec cells, they might last longer. It has to be said though that I overcharge them ...

http://www.component-shop.co.uk/html/body_10vte3700sc-wt.html


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 18, 2009)

That was somewhat bracing 
I doubled up on the anklewarmers.

After yesterday's discussions I pumped my tyres up until it hurt, but today I also was going like a slug.
Can cold feet *really * be the cause ?
I suppose they're symptomatic of other things - perhaps I need to wrap up warmer generally.
My shoes are ridiculously cold - I just tried a magnet on my stiffeners, but I'm pretty sure they're plastic.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

I think my legs are bust.... this morning was knackering! It was a bit windy, but not very.... I was cycling at snails pace.


----------



## Pat24 (Dec 18, 2009)

I left my bike at work yesterday evening and took the tube as it was soo windy and chilly and had had a heavy meal...I took the tube to work again this morning and i'm now facing the prospect of cycling home. It's my last day before the holidays, so I won't be coming to the office til the new year, and I don't want to leave my bike in the building's garage... Fingers crossed it isn't too bad later on, so far it looks alright (albeit chilly!)


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 18, 2009)

Cycling home is usually warmer.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 18, 2009)

How was your cycle commute? most enjoyable


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

that your bike dlx1?

I have snow envy (although I have road tyres )


----------



## han (Dec 18, 2009)

I had a lovely cycle today. Nice and toasty.

It's all about layers, innit! I was wearing tights, socks, 2x pairs of those wickaway thin trousers. And a t-shirt and a long-sleeved top and a thick orange fleecy reflective workman's jacket and a fleecy neck thingy and an earwarmer headband and some uber thick cycling gloves.

Roads nice and empty. And lots of people who I felt very sorry for, shivering to death at bus-stops.


----------



## han (Dec 18, 2009)

The only thing that was cold was the tips of my toes. Probably cos they're the only bit that wasn't moving.

I tried to waggle them when I stopped at traffic lights and they did warm up a little.


----------



## han (Dec 18, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Firstly, get a track pump if you haven't already. Essential, imho. using a hand pump* will mean you're always riding around with insufficient pressure in the tyres.
> 
> *Unless it's a decent £30+ hand pump, of course.



That's so true. Until I got one of those fab vertical pumps on a stand, I didn't know I'd been cycling with under-pumped tyres - for years.

The difference to one's speed (and infrequency of punctures) is amazing!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

han said:


> The only thing that was cold was the tips of my toes. Probably cos they're the only bit that wasn't moving.
> 
> I tried to waggle them when I stopped at traffic lights and they did warm up a little.


I've got a pair of seal skin socks, and not had cold toes yet han 

My nose gets cold, but if I cover it with a scarf I get all wet from condensation


----------



## han (Dec 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I've got a pair of seal skin socks, and not had cold toes yet han
> 
> My nose gets cold, but if I cover it with a scarf I get all wet from condensation



ooh I've never heard of them. Is that a brand?

I'm assuming they're not made of real seal skin....


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

They're waterproof socks, but also seem to be cold and windproof too


----------



## braindancer (Dec 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> They're waterproof socks, but also seem to be cold and windproof too



And gloves - the gloves are awesome too!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

They do gloves? I didn't know! 

Oooh, there's something for the new year.


----------



## han (Dec 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> They're waterproof socks, but also seem to be cold and windproof too



ooh great! I'm gonna get some


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not as cold today as yesterday... but there is something wrong with my bike (don't think it's me)... was a really tough cycle last night and this morning. My breaks aren't rubbing, my pressure's fine, but just seemed knackering





BiddlyBee said:


> It's not tyre pressure though, I check at least once a week, and checked last night too. But this morning I was pooped.
> 
> Maybe it is the drop in temp?





BiddlyBee said:


> I have a track pump, so there is nowt wrong with my tyres. I don't think my fitness could have dropped since last week.
> 
> I'm glad it's not just me that's feeling slower





BiddlyBee said:


> I think my legs are bust.... this morning was knackering! It was a bit windy, but not very.... I was cycling at snails pace.


 slow puncture in the front tyre. Couldn't find any holes so replaced the tube... this morning was easy.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## plurker (Dec 21, 2009)

There's an inch of snow on the ground, I'm on 28mm slicks, thankfully it's mostly main roads.  I hope I make it.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 21, 2009)

Cycled in today for the first time in a few days and still saw enough ice on the ground to make me wonder what the hell I was doing.

Now, after having got a pair of sealskin gloves for the conditions, it is blizzarding outside and I'm going to have leave my bike at college. Bloody annoying...


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2009)

Fuck me. Where did that come from? Popped out for a fag at 3.30 just a little drizzle, 4.30 it was a blizzard. Snow in the eyes ain't fun. Be careful if you're out there. My bike came out from under me at least 4 times... it's so icey! Gave up at Brixton and walked home. Ice/snow is still melting off my bike


----------



## han (Dec 21, 2009)

God that sounds like a bit of a knife-edge journey home Biddly. Did your bike slip on the ice then?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 21, 2009)

What shoes were you wearing ?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 21, 2009)

My ride was good. Chilly but good, some bloke on a road bike breezed past me not far from the end of my ride which was great, got to pretend I was racing on the hill bit and I think I was gaining on him.

The roads around me are fine, i'm taking the corners gently but all the ice is gone.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2009)

han said:


> God that sounds like a bit of a knife-edge journey home Biddly. Did your bike slip on the ice then?


Yep. Was going really slowly, but tiny bit of braking and I'd skid. Then was wheel spinning at traffic lights. I'd be wary about cycling tomorrow han, it'll be dead icey.

gg... I just had my trainers on.


----------



## plurker (Dec 21, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> My bike came out from under me at least 4 times...


erk! hope you're okay.

That was pretty treacherous, got jealous of the knobbly tyred lot.  Didn't come off but had a good few 'shit,   put feet down just in case' moments. Avoided bike/buslanes and sat in the main traffic, where it was much more melted and safer.

The normal 45 min commute took me 2 hrs - not looking forward to tomorrow, might have to use the BMX for extra traction if it's frozen.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 21, 2009)

I have wimped out this week with the bus

have remembered my sealskinz socks at back of drawer - thanks biddly bee


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 21, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Fuck me. Where did that come from? Popped out for a fag at 3.30 just a little drizzle, 4.30 it was a blizzard. Snow in the eyes ain't fun. Be careful if you're out there. My bike came out from under me at least 4 times... it's so icey! Gave up at Brixton and walked home. Ice/snow is still melting off my bike



I was thinking of you when I left work and walked into the blizzard as I remember you posting something about rain and getting wet on the way home 

Saw a lot of dangerous stuff involving bikes and I kept thinking...I wonder if beecicle is okay?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 21, 2009)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I have wimped out this week with the bus



Not sure what I would have done to be honest if I hadn't already booked the week off ...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm impressed with all this persistance!

Got a road bike again - yay! - so can start commuting by bike as soon as this weather passes. I'm dead pleased.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 21, 2009)

I saw a few cyclists braving the snow whilst out walking my dog this afternoon and I was glad I was'nt they.
 I was out on bike yesturday riding along by More London Place (London Bridge) I skidded and went flying - me and bike were O.K, but I'm sporting an impressive bruise today


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 21, 2009)

Physically fit though I am, this sort of weather reminds me I'm the age my dad was when I left home. 
I'm loathe even to risk walking to the shops. 

Mainly it's my middle-aged brain telling me what I would miss out on even if I only sprained an ankle.


----------



## sir.clip (Dec 22, 2009)

Had an adventure getting home last night. Once i'd walked the bike up Grove lane, i let a bit of air out my tyres & skidded along Champion hill. great fun.
had to duck under a fallen Tree on Green dale. Bob and weave the snow balls in dulwich village & power my way home.

This morning was a breeze, most roadways are thawed out. the pathways are a bit dangerous though.


----------



## pootle (Dec 22, 2009)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I have wimped out this week with the bus



Me too   the main roads seem clear and certainly are fine in Central London, but all the roads around my house aren't clear.  I've never cycled in snow/ice - surely it's just best not to?


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 22, 2009)

Dodgy on the side roads. Not risking the potential grief of  a tumble. Having said that, it's safer on the roads than in the parks this week.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 22, 2009)

No way am I cycling in this weather.  I took a tumble 2 weeks ago on an icy road, it's worse now!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 22, 2009)

gaijinboy insists it's ok to go from Brixton to Sidcup on his racer - is it really ok?  I'm a bit worried...


----------



## plurker (Dec 22, 2009)

If he's sticking to main roads it'll be okay - they were clear this morning at 08.30.
afaik there's no snow forecast for today - if there were then I'd advise against riding, but if it stays as it is now it'll be fine.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 22, 2009)

My back brake has ceased to function so thought I'd best get the bus in this morning. The main roads were all completely ice free though (Ealing/Kew)


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 22, 2009)

plurker said:


> If he's sticking to main roads it'll be okay - they were clear this morning at 08.30.
> afaik there's no snow forecast for today - if there were then I'd advise against riding, but if it stays as it is now it'll be fine.



Thanks.  He made it there in one piece but he did say the latter part was rather icy.  I think he's gonna do a bike/train combo on the way home.  I really hope so anyway.  Looks like he's gonna take tomorrow off thankfully.


----------



## han (Dec 22, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Yep. Was going really slowly, but tiny bit of braking and I'd skid. Then was wheel spinning at traffic lights. I'd be wary about cycling tomorrow han, it'll be dead icey.
> 
> gg... I just had my trainers on.



Eeek - scary!

Hmm, I was hoping it would be ok by tonight so I could cycle to bookgroup.......


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 22, 2009)

han said:


> Eeek - scary!
> 
> Hmm, I was hoping it would be ok by tonight so I could cycle to bookgroup.......



She's just been round mine on her bike and said it was ok - you'll prolly be fine on the main roads. 

That being said, I haven't been to collect my abandoned bike from the train station yet...


----------



## han (Dec 22, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> That being said, I haven't been to collect my abandoned bike from the train station yet...



did you get stranded yesterday?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 22, 2009)

I've just been to take my dog out for a walk. So slippery everywhere. It's going to be murder first thing tomorrow morning - watch out folks.
I'm starting my first shift at Crisis tomorrow, have to get from New X to Battersea, but not until mid-afternoon,  so I reckon I'll be O.K to bike it there. I finish at 11pm -I may take my bike on the train to get home if it's anything like tonight.


----------



## plurker (Dec 23, 2009)

great ride in, a fair bit quicker than usual as I had a little bit of a game leapfrogging back and forth with another cannondale all the way from streatham to shoreditch-  so got a bit of a sweat on, I like the challenges 

only one idiot, kid in a golf who thought it was a good idea to cut in front of both of us to get up Brighton Terrace


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 23, 2009)

twas horrible coming home tonight - hail and rain and cold to contend with and leaking raincoat and sodden heavy tracksuit bottoms soaking me and weighing me down. arrived home cold, wet and miserable. this isn't the life i was meant to live ffs.


----------



## chintz (Jan 4, 2010)

Brrrrrrr


----------



## pootle (Jan 4, 2010)

I was quite enjoying the cold but bright-ness until I got a dirty great puncture in my back wheel - a fairly small bit of glass that I thought my so called "triple-puncture proof" tyres would be able to resist 

I'll have to walk my bike home tonight then.  Brilliant.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 4, 2010)

Apart from my front gear being apparently frozen, just a few iffy side streets where I got off and walked ...


----------



## turing test (Jan 4, 2010)

I don’t have all the weather problems you folks have up there in the northern hemisphere.  There are issues though.

Unfortunately -today I was squeezed up to the curb next to a Mango tree while climbing a short steep hill.  I was unhurt but a little pissed off.  I learned fallen Mangos (a lot here right now)  can either be hard and cause a bump or slick and cause your wheels to loose traction.

I bet when they rot they are slicker than horse shit.


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 4, 2010)

too icy to cycle today


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 4, 2010)

pootle said:


> I'll have to walk my bike home tonight then.  Brilliant.



Haven't you got a spare inner tube? Always worth carrying one and a hand pump.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 4, 2010)

my god, but that was cold this morning. could hardly breath by the time i got in. however, my new cycling jersey did keep my upper warm quite dry and reasonably warm once i got going.


----------



## pootle (Jan 4, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Haven't you got a spare inner tube? Always worth carrying one and a hand pump.




I've got quick release wheels but in order to make my bike/bits less appealing to thieves I've got those Pinhead lock type things on the wheels.

I don't tend to carry the key around with me as I've only got the one and they can't be replaced...

Am trying to decide if I risk leaving my bike locked up over night at work.  I have a hefty kryponite lock and bikes are stored in a locked area (although you could climb over the fence easy enough) Hmm


----------



## hiccup (Jan 4, 2010)

Eeeysh, it was cold this morning. My lovely merino wool base layer kept my torso warm enough, but I got a bit of an ice cream headache from cycling into the wind. 

Took a few minutes to unfreeze a) my lock, b) my brakes and c) my gears before I set off too. 

Would it be wromg to attach a hip flask to my bike somehow, to help ward off the chill in the mornings.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 4, 2010)

Apparently there's a whole load of snow and ice about to sweep down from Siberia.

I'll have to join the bloody gym again at this rate...

Also, if you've got cold hands, the sealskinz road gloves sorted all that nonsense out for me.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 4, 2010)

I stuck to main roads - luckily the university term hasn't started yet ..

I had to get off and walk a couple of side roads.

I'm feeling nostalgic for rain ....


----------



## veracity (Jan 4, 2010)

I want the ice to melt


----------



## ddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

not too bad
got a new hat to go under helmet and wore trackie bottoms instead of shorts
had to go well slow over icy bits that have had me out before
the roads are better than the pavements round ere!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 4, 2010)

ddraig said:


> the roads are better than the pavements round ere!



That's what I noticed when I got off and walked.

Pretty sure some of the ice was due to motorists chucking hot water on their cars in the morning ...


----------



## turing test (Jan 5, 2010)

It was really fowl this morning.

There were some geese crossing at the raised Zebra cross walk near my office today.  Then right in front there were 2 ducks with their ducklings crossing the street.  One of the ducks was leading and the other was menacing the people standing around.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## London_Calling (Jan 5, 2010)

Too early, got my ducks and zebras confused - at least they're crossing in the prescribed way so we know the goverment advertising is working.


----------



## turing test (Jan 5, 2010)

Even more outstandingly-cars stopped for them.  Hell I even slowed down a little.


----------



## Pat24 (Jan 5, 2010)

Man it was cold this morning! I dared cycling and now have a big headache! but it's all good, i hadn't got on my bike for a couple of weeks, so the exervice was much needed after all those mince pies. Let's hope it isn't too icy later on!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 5, 2010)

It really wasn't very cold this morning - not a hint of cold feet of fingers - and I've arrived at work sweaty... a lot of it unhealthy - due to nervousness over suspicious-looking shiny bits on the side roads.

I got off and pushed even more this morning.

0 degrees C, 87% RH

I see it's 3 degrees colder in London ...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 5, 2010)

yep, felt marginally warmer in london today, although i realised how unfit i've become over past 2 weeks of barely cycling.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 5, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> although i realised how unfit i've become over past 2 weeks of barely cycling.



Me too - the salt's killed my front changer so there was no way I was going to make it up the final hill on a 38 tooth front cog.

It definitely lets me off the "Bastard Hills Of Bristol" ride on Sunday :-

http://bristolbybike.blogspot.com/2009/11/bastard-hills-of-north-bristol.html


----------



## Private Storm (Jan 5, 2010)

Same, two weeks off seems to have reduced my fitness levels to that of a sickly brick. Had to adopt my winter battle wear today too as it's so lung-searingly cold. 

Enjoyed it though, good to be back in the saddle


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2010)

Not as cold as I thought it'd be this morning. Heavy snow forecast for tomorrow


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 5, 2010)

Didn't cycle in as I've been unwell and it was -3c when I needed to leave. Gym to make up for it.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 5, 2010)

Not as cold as yesterday. Got to go home via Hammersmith - a 3 or 4 mile detour - not looking forward to that very much tbh.

BBc says heavy snow and -4c overnight tonight... might bus it tomorrow.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2010)

i have to go to work tomorrow - should i cycle in?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 5, 2010)

yes, cycling in the snow can be fun (as long as it isn't all iced up and you don't go too fast)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i have to go to work tomorrow - should i cycle in?


See what it looks like tomorrow morning.... that's what I'm doing (although, it might look ok, then be horrible later in the day).


----------



## Peige (Jan 5, 2010)

Never cycled  in the snow, thinking it might be a better option than the car, well at least until its frozen, whats it like ?  i've got tyres that are good for mud..


----------



## ddraig (Jan 6, 2010)

i just cycled back home a couple of hours ago in an inch or 2 of snow, it wasn't so bad and the crunching noise all the way was fun 
heavy snow in the eyes wasn't so funny for seeing or warmth but not that cold generally in Cardiff to how it has been and the pavements and paths are the worst. didn't fall over cycling but did when i got off bike on pavement


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2010)

Snow is ok, it's ice that's nasty. Wonder if they have enough grit in london


----------



## Kanda (Jan 6, 2010)

Brixton Hill and Sth Circular completely clear of snow. Soho just looks like it's been raining.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2010)

i'm gonna give it a go


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2010)

I should've just cycled! 45min delay on the train... I would be at work and have eaten my porridge by then. I bet the roads will be dead clear at 5 too!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2010)

Train turned up, so will be at work soon. Still miss my bike


----------



## Pat24 (Jan 6, 2010)

I took the bus this morning. It looked alright to cycle miss my bike too


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2010)

Heavy snow forecast for about 3pm today though... back on the bike in the sun tomorrow.


----------



## pootle (Jan 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Heavy snow forecast for about 3pm today though... back on the bike in the sun tomorrow.



Isn't there going to be quite the freeze over night though?


----------



## plurker (Jan 6, 2010)

Cycle in was fine, as mentioned it was just wet - I'm on bus routes for my entire commute so all were gritted.  A light flurry of snow here atm (Dalston) so I might need to abandon the bike if it gets really bad later.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2010)

pootle said:


> Isn't there going to be quite the freeze over night though?


Maybe... but the sun will melt it eh? Please, please melt it! I'm in a bit later tomorrow, so won't be cycling til about half 8 ish.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 6, 2010)

Tips on how to cycle in the snow

I chickened out and got the bus. the roads looked fine though, could have cycled easily enough I reckon.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2010)

I only have one set of tyres  snow I don't mind, but that ice before christmas was shit.


----------



## prunus (Jan 6, 2010)

Roads were fine, all clear and gritted.


----------



## plurker (Jan 6, 2010)

hiccup said:


> Tips on how to cycle in the snow


Good article, thanks for posting.  The 'dealing with tramlines' tip especially - I could have done with reading before the last snow/ice


----------



## pootle (Jan 6, 2010)

Seconded, or thirded on the ta! for posting tip

I especially like this bit:



> And you get the added kudos because people think you're incredibly intrepid getting to work, as though you'd just pedalled to the South Pole or something





Maybe I should just man up and give it a go tomorrow, if it isn't icy. I've got slicks though on my bike  Push comes to shove I'll just have to get off and, erm, push my bike and walk!  

Will think about a fairly flat, main road route to work too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2010)

had to tube it in in the end as i managed to let down my front tyre all the way using my flatmate's track pump and i couldn't reinflate it. will grab my track pump from work tonight as tomorrow i have no choice but to cycle in as i can't afford to get the tube


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm glad I didn't cycle in now, snow in your eyes isn't fun, and it's getting heavier now.


----------



## pootle (Jan 6, 2010)

So, cycling in the am, what are we saying?

Met Office have issued a severe weather warning about icy conditions and there are limited gritters about...is it bus time again?


----------



## hiccup (Jan 6, 2010)

i'll have a look at the roads in the morning and decide then i reckon


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2010)

aye, though i don't fancy meeting ANY unexpected ice on my 8 mile commute - it's all main roads and i don't fancy falling off in front of a lorry


----------



## mincepie (Jan 6, 2010)

This comment made me laugh 
First comment top of screen


----------



## mincepie (Jan 6, 2010)

Someone was asking about chains the other day - go DIY!

http://wvcycling.wordpress.com/2010/01/04/snow-tire-chain-bike/

http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2008/11/diy_bicycle_tire_chains.html


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2010)

Anyone know how icey it is out there today? I want a mountain bike!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 7, 2010)

-9 in Bristol.

Bus today methinks - or rather two each way. 

Though knowing my luck the roads will turn out to be good enough to have cycled on ....


----------



## turing test (Jan 7, 2010)

Better than usual-about 18 or 20 cel with a short refreshing rain.  I am recovering from a head cold and am finally feeling better so I was able to give it some gas there and back.  

For all you Europeans just remember "there is no such thing as bad weather, just bad cloths!"

Snort!!


----------



## prunus (Jan 7, 2010)

-3 in Brixton, but all the main roads look clear into town so I'm going for it.  Slowly.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2010)

The main road near me looks fine, but the side roads don't. I'm on the bus again today  although I might pop home after the docs and get my bike  

Someone just cycled past on a unicycle  he did have a fuck off fat tyre though.


----------



## jusali (Jan 7, 2010)

Cycled in today.
Well pushed the first mile then cycled the rest.
It seems only the most aggressive drivers attempted the icey conditions today sadly


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2010)

You're in london aren't you jusali? What were the roads like?


----------



## hiccup (Jan 7, 2010)

Am going out for a drink after work so have opted for the bus. The main roads all look clear though.


----------



## pootle (Jan 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> The main road near me looks fine, but the side roads don't. I'm on the bus again today



This.  Even some of the bigger roads around Camden/Bloomsbury that I was planning to cycle along were icy.

Boo!  More snow later today too, apparently.


----------



## Private Storm (Jan 7, 2010)

Too icy on the side streets and couldn't see what the main roads were like, so got the tube. Could have probably made it in, but did see two people come off their bikes, so maybe walking/tube was the prudent option.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2010)

Just seen a car skid at the junction, right where a cyclist would be waiting to turn left


----------



## plurker (Jan 7, 2010)

Came off my bike last night on Streatham Hill by the station on the way home, so didn't want to risk cycling this morning, though from the bus it looked like all the roads I would have been on would be okay.  I wish I had my MTB still, slicks are crap on snow...


----------



## prunus (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmm, skiddy, but here in one piece.  The main roads are generally fine, although you have to be on constant lookout for little patches the gritters have missed which are icerinks.  Almost no trafffic too 

Came off once - icy patch in between gritted bits; just about on the Lambeth-Southwark border.  Is it possible it fell between two stools...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2010)

Fucking roads in southwark are really clear  going to hate the bus journey home


----------



## jusali (Jan 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> You're in london aren't you jusali? What were the roads like?



Bristol


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 7, 2010)

god i miss my bike. Haven't cycled since before christmas now. The side roads round where i live in walthamstow are lethal. It's just like one huge ice rink. Saw 2 crashes on the way home last night. Cars skidding all over the place. People falling over. It's horrid.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm bussing it today and almost certainly tomorrow.

I would have had to use the main roads which I reckon are best left for buses and emergency vehicles.

And bus drivers sem to know what they're doing when there's ice about.


----------



## turing test (Jan 8, 2010)

I saw a HUGE water dragon suning himself beside the road.  He was slowing traffic down he was so big.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 8, 2010)

Where was that? 

I'm back on my bike today, roads looked fine yesterday, and looks ok out the window.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 8, 2010)

Bus again - hopefully get one an hour earlier today ...


----------



## Pat24 (Jan 8, 2010)

Bus again for me, I am no risking it. There is quite a bit of ice around Brixton, however, the roads seem alright as you get nearer central London. Hopefully next week the ice will be no more


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 8, 2010)

Not sure where you are in Brixton Pat... my route doesn't take me down any side roads, and it was fine... no ice


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 8, 2010)

still stuck on fecking public transport! 

our road is sheet ice at the moment, no way josé am i risking my neck on that.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 8, 2010)

That was an eye-opener. I don't actually use main central city roads in the rush hour on my bike and it was sobering to see it from behind the mucky window of a bus.

It confirmed the inadequacy of the average bicycle light in those conditions - even when flashing.
Definitely not something to undertake in these conditions if you have inadequate lights and aren't able to keep up with the traffic flow.


----------



## turing test (Jan 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Where was that?



That is a water dragon that look very much like the one I saw today on my way to the office in St Lucia Queensland.  You see them frequently here, but the one today was a Shocker

Once I saw one of those fighting with a crow over food.  But that is another story.


----------



## plurker (Jan 8, 2010)

All roads other (than my own) were clear as you like, it's only the sideroads that are still slippy.

It was only when I got onto my bike this morning that I realised that when I came off the other day half of my offside pedal had sheared off, so it was a bit of a pain to cycle in this morning as I couldn't put proper pressure on.  There's no LBS near me, so I thin I'm going to have to go to Evans at lunchtime.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 8, 2010)

Main roads in London are ok,minor roads are fucking slippy though


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 8, 2010)

turing test said:


> That is a water dragon that look very much like the one I saw today on my way to the office in St Lucia Queensland.  You see them frequently here, but the one today was a Shocker
> 
> Once I saw one of those fighting with a crow over food.  But that is another story.


Ah, I've just seen your location


----------



## Pat24 (Jan 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not sure where you are in Brixton Pat... my route doesn't take me down any side roads, and it was fine... no ice



I am at the Moorland estate, there is a lot of ice in there, and around on Sommerleyton road. Though it's ok once you go on Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## jusali (Jan 8, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> That was an eye-opener. I don't actually use main central city roads in the rush hour on my bike and it was sobering to see it from behind the mucky window of a bus.
> 
> It confirmed the inadequacy of the average bicycle light in those conditions - even when flashing.
> Definitely not something to undertake in these conditions if you have inadequate lights and aren't able to keep up with the traffic flow.



I dunno I've got a lot of sctchlite (tm) on my jacket aswell as a relatively healthy light and I've been using the main roads because they're relatively clear of slippery stuff. The traffic today was virtually stationary anyway.
I'm not understanding all these aggravated rude motorists and their aggressive manouevres though


----------



## pootle (Jan 8, 2010)

Still on the bus - reckon I could have cycled though if I picked certain roads.  Have seen a couple of cyclists come off around Russell Square/Bloomsbury though!

Going to cycle into uni tomorrow though when the roads are a bit quieter and it's going to be daylight there and back.


----------



## Sgt Howie (Jan 10, 2010)

When's it going to stop snowing? I'd quite like to cycle again sometime this year.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 10, 2010)

It seems to have turned on this side of the country.

Thawing quite well. 

Bike tomorrow I reckon.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 10, 2010)

Definitely gone into meltdown here in west London too.


----------



## Pat24 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sgt Howie said:


> When's it going to stop snowing? I'd quite like to cycle again sometime this year.



I'm wondering the same thing! I haven't cycled in ages, my legs are resenting the lack of daily pedaling!


----------



## Diamond (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm thinking of biking in tomorrow too provided the temperature doesn't dip too low tonight.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 10, 2010)

They still reckon it will briefly get nasty again tuesday/weds in the southwest - presumably because this is where all the wet is.


----------



## pootle (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm deffo going to cycle tomorrow - short of a massive amount of snow showing up overnight.  I need the exercise!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like a dead cert - 1 degrees C outside my front door, thaw in full effect.
Torrential rain would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## snotcock (Jan 10, 2010)

Dunno about you boys & girls - I just wear  a trackie & a hat & gloves from TJ Hughes. Never feel cold on the bike .


----------



## turing test (Jan 11, 2010)

Here are some photos of my ride to work.  These were taken a few months ago.  Now days I go a little different way-it is longer but slightly less auto traffic.  There is not a lot of snow or ice in these so perhaps you will find it refreshing

ride to work


----------



## Diamond (Jan 11, 2010)

turing test said:


> Here are some photos of my ride to work.  These were taken a few months ago.  Now days I go a little different way-it is longer but slightly less auto traffic.  There is not a lot of snow or ice in these so perhaps you will find it refreshing
> 
> ride to work



Damn you with your ice free sunny upside down weather!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 11, 2010)

Made the wrong call today  Had loads to carry into work, for a course tonight... left the house at 8 and still not at work. I hate buses. Next Monday I'll struggle with my bike no matter how heavy my bags are. Really don't like public transport.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 11, 2010)

A few slushy backroads, and had to get off and push over an icy footbridge, but I much enjoyed being back in the saddle.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 11, 2010)

I had to overtake static traffic which I haven't had to do for years, then about 25 percent _portage_.

Some cyclists must be skaters in their spare time. Either that or I need to get some knobblies for times like these.


----------



## pootle (Jan 11, 2010)

hiccup said:


> A few slushy backroads, and had to get off and push over an icy footbridge, but I much enjoyed being back in the saddle.




Pretty much the same here.  Had to push my bike to get to the main roads and take it much slower than usual but man so much better than the facking bus! Even with a heavy bag 

Still not many other cyclists on the road though at certain junctions when there are veritable packs of cyclists I was pretty much the only person.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 11, 2010)

There's a noble tradition of using a bicycle in alternative ways.


----------



## jusali (Jan 11, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> *I had to overtake static traffic* which I haven't had to do for years, then about 25 percent _portage_.
> 
> Some cyclists must be skaters in their spare time. Either that or I need to get some knobblies for times like these.



Yeah Church Road was solid traffic


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 11, 2010)

pootle said:


> Even with a heavy bag


cheers.


----------



## Private Storm (Jan 11, 2010)

Was concerned it might have frozen again last night, but was fine this morning from Brixton. Same as some above, really happy to be back in the saddle and not getting the infernal tube.


----------



## jusali (Jan 11, 2010)

Today was the first day since being back at work that I haven't had to defrost the padlock


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well at last I live far enough away from work to make it worthwhile cycling there, today was my first go at it and stupidly I decided to see if I could get to work without going through the centre of town (my 7 1/2 km route turned into about 25km), it was great though I felt almost like a proper Cloggy


----------



## Pat24 (Jan 12, 2010)

It was great being back on the saddle! Not too cold today  

but what the hell is happening at Waterloo bridge!!? they have reduced the traffic flow to one lane and it was impossible getting ahead..


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 12, 2010)

First day without gloves for ages! Although the snow and grit has caused a million and one new potholes.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 12, 2010)

Good cycle in today. Warm enough to build up a sweat. Legs felt tired towards the end.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 12, 2010)

nice to be back on 2 wheels, roads all fine, fitness still a way off....


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> nice to be back on 2 wheels, roads all fine, fitness still a way off....



Me too - a sprint on the flat felt like uphill.


----------



## pootle (Jan 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> cheers.



Sorry - I are a bad Flump   Are you back on your bike today though? 



snowy_again said:


> Although the snow and grit has caused a million and one new potholes.



I was thinking the very same last night!



Paulie Tandoori said:


> nice to be back on 2 wheels, roads all fine, fitness still a way off....





gentlegreen said:


> Me too - a sprint on the flat felt like uphill.



Me three! Still, it won't take long to re-gain pre-crimble levels of fitness if I get back into the habit of cycling everywhere again.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 12, 2010)

Now working out the best route to and from work. I think I've sussed it though, it's not the shortest but its the fastest (long straights and not so many windy back roads). Sprinted a fair bit today despite the snow/slush ended up out of breath, sweaty and with a face that was covered in spots of road muck but had a great time (just glad there's no problem with showering at work here)


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 12, 2010)

If anyone's interested I'm riding one of these (Scott P4 Sportster)







excellent bike, light, fast but pretty rugged, ideal for city travel and a bit of light cross country.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm on a Giant SCR 3 08... I was expecting it to be a bit of a clomper compared to my Condor Acciaio, but to be fair it's actually really nippy, and more comfortable. The Sora groupset is pretty rough compared to Campag Veloce, but it does the job on my commute.

When my Cycle2Work is up in July, I'm gonna get a bike for weekend runs n' all. A long time to wait. I have bike lust already.

Must. Resist. Interest-free credit.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2010)

I underestimated the progress of the weather and got slightly snowed-on.

Luckily the puncture (in my front puncture-proof tyre  )waited until I was a few minutes from my front door the slush was a bit slippy in any case...


----------



## ddraig (Jan 12, 2010)

well that wasn't fun getting back from work!

people talking and moaning all day long about the snow when they've got their warm heavy metal cocoons to go home in.
snow in the eyes a right pain again and the tramlining effect well hairy! still can't get the hang of stearing with your arse as suggested in the graniad article  just have to go even slower.

had to shout at a few oblivious drivers who can't even drive in traffic and have no awareness of people outside their car, even when wearing proper high vis and flashing lights 
convinced the grit is fuckin my bike right up


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 12, 2010)

i quite enjoyed the cycle home, had a nice moment with a hoppa bus driver when i let him pull out and he waved and so did i. and i got home without putting my feet down


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 13, 2010)

Please let them have gritted my route to work. I'll find out soon


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 13, 2010)

After spending half an hour repairing two punctures - then the spare - having completely failed to find the huge bit of glass. 

I'm pretty sure I'm walking anyway - only 15 mins in it with having to push my bike for part of it.

Broom pole in lieu of trendy alpine pole...


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 13, 2010)

Nonsense,  we've already got you arriving at work on your bike:


----------



## jusali (Jan 13, 2010)

Walked to the main road then road the slush fest straight to work. Stationary traffic and the odd agro from frustrated drivers but my skin is well thick nowadays......


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 13, 2010)

A bit slushy but ok... don't like snow/ice in my face though


----------



## ddraig (Jan 13, 2010)

gonna have a go in a min!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 13, 2010)

mate, I saw Cardiff on the news this morning... you going to cycle in that?!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> mate, I saw Cardiff on the news this morning... you going to cycle in that?!



yeah! gonna have a go 
easier than the pavements
if i come off or it gets worse i will turn back

and work is warmer than my flat


----------



## braindancer (Jan 13, 2010)

I bottled it again this morning - I'll need to get myself some chunkier tyres if the weather carries on like this - slicks and snow is just not a good combo.


----------



## plurker (Jan 13, 2010)

braindancer said:


> slicks and snow is just not a good combo.



agreed.  fecking slippy out. I nearly kippered it twice on Brixton Hill - riding in the buslane was worse - but from Elephant & Castle onwards it was all okay. Cold toes.

Not looking forward to 2 rides to meetings this afternoon, nor the ride home if it doesn't stop


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 13, 2010)

It will stop and it won't freeze.




(please)


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 13, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Nonsense,  we've already got you arriving at work on your bike:





I left it too late - luckily my colleague lives nearer and was there to do what needed doing.

The roads were just a little too iffy for my liking - and it took me 45 mins yesterday instead of the usual 25 because of having to push it for a bit.

The pavements were fine for walking today and there's a nice bit of off-road through a park so did the 4 miles in the expected hour with the help of a broom pole.

The two buses would have added up to an hour and a quarter of sheer frustration - and I would be the price of a pub lunch out of pocket.

I may have a blister though due to defective footwear - so I may be on the bus home anyway  
Foot currently soaking in E45.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 13, 2010)

*sigh* back on the bus....


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 13, 2010)

Bit bloody cold this morning but the route optimisation is progressing fine, I managed to find a way that means 3 less sets of lights


----------



## pootle (Jan 13, 2010)

braindancer said:


> I bottled it again this morning - slicks and snow is just not a good combo.



this and



Paulie Tandoori said:


> *sigh* back on the bus....



this 

I'm really, really, really hoping there's going to be a quick thaw this afternoon/evening.


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2010)

crammed train this morning.

thin tyres, CP's rarefied altitude, cars, hills and snow is not a good combination.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 13, 2010)

tommers said:


> crammed train this morning.
> 
> thin tyres, CP's rarefied altitude, cars, hills and snow is not a good combination.



I went up and over using S.Norwood Hill and Knight's Hill. Cars were slipping down Knight's Hill. Saw a Beemer slide down nastily, managed to turn and crash into a wall before it got silly. Another woman couldn't up Knight's Hill going the other way.

Normal journey time is 50 mins from South Norwood to Farringdon, today it took 1:03. Not too bad really.

Meeting a mate in town tonight, so no cycling home. Probably wouldn't have anyway.


----------



## fredfelt (Jan 13, 2010)

Fresh snow.  Cycled in on my mountain bike.  Was fun.  Best when I could get off the roads, slow progress but happy to be cycling through territory made unfamiliar by the layer of snow.


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> I went up and over using S.Norwood Hill and Knight's Hill. Cars were slipping down Knight's Hill. Saw a Beemer slide down nastily, managed to turn and crash into a wall before it got silly. Another woman couldn't up Knight's Hill going the other way.



Yeah.  Cycling in amongst cars which are sliding down hills isn't my idea of fun.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 13, 2010)

tommers said:


> Yeah.  Cycling in amongst cars which are sliding down hills isn't my idea of fun.



Ah, you say that, but it was a bit of a rush when I got to the bottom


----------



## hiccup (Jan 13, 2010)

braindancer said:


> I bottled it again this morning - I'll need to get myself some chunkier tyres if the weather carries on like this - slicks and snow is just not a good combo.


 


pootle said:


> this and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thirded. Would have cycled if I had knobbly tyres, but would have been stupid with slicks, especially on some of the icy back roads.

Walked in in the end, the buses were all full and not stopping.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 13, 2010)

I was on slicks and it was ok.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't have slicks, but don't have much nobble... I don't think I was stupid.

(are my tyre's slicks? they have a bit of tred, but no nobbles)


----------



## braindancer (Jan 13, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> I was on slicks and it was ok.



Really? Did you not just write that you crashed into a wall?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 13, 2010)

A car crashed not him


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I don't have slicks, but don't have much nobble... I don't think I was stupid.
> 
> (are my tyre's slicks? they have a bit of tred, but no nobbles)



That's the sort I have - Continental City Contact.
1.75 inches wide too so worst of both worlds ...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 13, 2010)

braindancer said:


> Really? Did you not just write that you crashed into a wall?



No.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 13, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> That's the sort I have - Continental City Contact.
> 1.75 inches wide too so worst of both worlds ...


I just thought mine were road tyres... in my head slicks means no tread at all, completely smooth.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I just thought mine were road tyres... in my head slicks means no tread at all, completely smooth.



In mine too.

But I've seen people do the most amazing things with incredibly narrow racing tyres - as if the small surface area makes up for the lack of tread ...


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 13, 2010)

Had a lovely ride home from Waterloo to Brixton late last night before the snow started, going the long cycle route round via Vauxhall. 
Didn't even bother this morning - too slushy and I've still got summer tyres on.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 13, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> No.



Ah yes.  I read it that you were cycling along and noticed that a BMW was sliding down the hill towards you so you decided to turn and crash into a wall rather than get mowed down by the sliding BMW.....

Hey ho - I'm kind of glad I got the tube!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 13, 2010)

Just been for a pedal about round near  Old Kent/ New Cross Roads. For those cycling home this evening  you're have it easy, everything is nice and clear there is some mushy snow about but it's not slippery at all


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 13, 2010)

Roads were clear and it's not too cold at all... home in half an hour


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 13, 2010)

Hour and a half walk - thanks to an accidental extra mile detour, an aching thigh muscle and a blister on the other foot ...

The most embarassing thing I noticed when I got into work was chafing  

I think the bathroom scales are about to get lost.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 14, 2010)

ddraig said:


> yeah! gonna have a go
> easier than the pavements
> if i come off or it gets worse i will turn back
> 
> and work is warmer than my flat



made it in, no probs with snow really but got a puncture and had to walk some of the way!

then fixed it before leaving and it popped really loudly about 500yds down the road 
tried walking it but slush too much so had to go and lock it back up at work and get 2 buses


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 14, 2010)

To any Bristol / Bath readers. The railway path is strictly cross-country skiing territory - as one might expect - I made a point of walking home on it - very lovely though - and bathed in light due to the reflectivity of the snow.
I was interested to see that the street lighting cable is currently being laid for the Fishponds stretch.


----------



## pootle (Jan 14, 2010)

Brilliant - it's pissing it down with rain, peds are even more gormless than usual hiding under umbrellas and walking in th road/cycle lanes even though the pavements are clear confused but it ISN'T THE BUS!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 14, 2010)

Bristol's thawing nicely.

Just as well - there's no way I could have walked the whole way again after yesterday.
A cue to trawl Urban's walking boot threads ...


----------



## braindancer (Jan 14, 2010)

pootle said:


> Brilliant - it's pissing it down with rain



Yes, hurrrah! Back on the back again - but soaked to the bone...  Glad I packed a spare pair of undies!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 14, 2010)

I quite like cycling in the rain... you fly along. Looking forward to getting back on the bike this evening. A shame that in London you just can't leave your bike locked up anywhere, otherwise I'd have taken it to the pub last night then cycled home.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 14, 2010)

fantastic. although the diversion through the park wasn't the best idea in the world, front wheel going one way, back wheel the other and me somewhere in between. although i did get a nice smile of some lady walking her kids to school as i slid along gracelessy on the slushy ice. roads clear as you like and fairly whizzed in otherwise.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 14, 2010)

Fucking pedestrians... need to be taught how to cross the road. How many people step out into a road looking left? Traffic comes from your right!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 14, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> How many people step out into a road looking left?



About 2/3 of the world's population


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 14, 2010)

Crispy said:


> About 2/3 of the world's population


I cycle here!


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 14, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Fucking pedestrians... need to be taught how to cross the road. How many people step out into a road looking left? Traffic comes from your right!



I got shouted at by some Dutch bloke yesterday evening as (apparently) I was too fast on my bike. He had just started crossing the road at a junction from the left and I was well over to the right (so a good 3m+ away from him) about to turn right but I must have appeared so quickly that I startled him 

I have to admit I am getting impatient on occasions at the slow pace (and inability to realise that someone may want to overtake) of the Dutch on their cycle lane blocking, entire family carrying bikes 

Still I managed to cut the time to work down to about 20mins this morning so its getting there (cant wait until I can do it without my thighs hurting quite so much)


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 14, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> Still I managed to cut the time to work down to about 20mins this morning so its getting there (cant wait until I can do it without my thighs hurting quite so much)



I don't think I've ever got to the point, even when at my fittest, 'cos you always end up pushing yourself to go faster.

When you start you might average 12mph but push for 15mph, when you reach an average of 15mph, you'll push for 17mph, and so on.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 14, 2010)

Well with a time of 20min to work I'm averaging 14mph including the usual 2 to 3 stops at lights (not too bad for the first week I reckon)


----------



## pootle (Jan 14, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> I quite like cycling in the rain... you fly along.



Hee hee, me too! 

There's something a bit extra invigorating when it really chucks it down.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 14, 2010)

Enjoyed my drizzley ride in. Not looking forward to the return journey so much. Roll on lighter evenings.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 14, 2010)

Great cycle home. Feeling noticing the fitness come along in leaps and bounds. Had more in the tank going up Knight's Hill - that's pretty new for me. A really good descent of S. Norwood Hill n' all.

I felt 'pumped' like a 'roid monkey


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 15, 2010)

AAAAARGH. FUCKING IDOT   

At the junction between Brixton Rd and Vassall Rd the lights went red and everyone stopped, a good couple of seconds pased and a woman flys through the light and straight into this poor kid. Can't have been more than 5. The woman stopped, and helped this kid's mum and sister calm him down and check he was ok, but seriously? What the fuck? I was livid. I wanted to stop and scream at her, but a) would have upset the kid further and b) hopefully the shock and guilt will stop her from ever getting on a bike again. 

That poor, poor kid. He's gonna shit himself when he goes anywhere near a road for months.

And obviously everyone who saw it was livid. Van drivers screaming as they drove past, etc. Gives the rest of us a bad name. I can't blame people for blindly blaming 'fucking cyclists' if people keep doing shit like this. It didn't matter that 5 other cyclists stopped, this one girl has ruined it for the rest of us in the minds of the people who witnessed it.

I'm still fucking livid. What an idiot. Don't get me wrong, I'll sneak through a red now and then, but it's always, ALWAYS cautiously and NEVER when there are pedestrians around. I'm not being all holier than thou, I just can't believe how someone could be so stupid.



Other than that, was a fantastic cycle in. Fitness improving daily. Feel fantastic. Albeit livid fantastic.


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 15, 2010)

cyclists who claim that going through reds is for safety can fuck off


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 15, 2010)

yep, irritates the fuck out me these days, selfish dangerous behaviour that tarnishes all cyclists.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 15, 2010)

that's shit Chris 

I had an ok cycle...  leaving earlier seems to mean less twat pedestrians stepping out in front of me. Did get cut up by a cunt at elephant who didn't signal to move into my lane.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 15, 2010)

What was she like ?
Lycra lout or incompetent wobbler ?

It's going to take me an age to get back into shape - if Sunday's dry, I'd better get some miles in.

My daily cycling the wrong way up a one way street naughtiness  (soon to be 20mph - and hopefully contraflow for bikes) came to an abrupt stop last night when I almost came face to face with two local PCSOs booking some motorist for parking. Hopefully they won't be waiting for me on a daily basis.


----------



## plurker (Jan 15, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> AAAAARGH. FUCKING IDOT



 poor little kiddie 

I was waiting at a red last night, and some idiot wobbled through a red light past me across a green ped crossing - no-one on it but still.  I knew there were 2 cop bikers behind me behind the ASL, and so I gestured 'wtf' to them.

I was glad to see they'd pulled her over about 400m further on for a word


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 15, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> cyclists who claim that going through reds is for safety can fuck off



If you're referring to me saying I'll go through a red light if I judge it safe, then you can fuck off n' all. But let's not ruin this thread with another debate about this. No-one ever changes their mind.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 15, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> What was she like ?
> Lycra lout or incompetent wobbler ?
> 
> It's going to take me an age to get back into shape - if Sunday's dry, I'd better get some miles in.
> ...



A wobbler, with an air of arrogance.


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 15, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> If you're referring to me saying I'll go through a red light if I judge it safe, then you can fuck off n' all. But let's not ruin this thread with another debate about this. No-one ever changes their mind.


i wasn't referring to you, chill out mate! I'm referring to people who justify their laziness with some crap about safety.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 15, 2010)

I so rarely see *women *cycling in Bristol - let alone ones that behave like that.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 15, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> i wasn't referring to you, chill out mate! I'm referring to people who justify their laziness with some crap about safety.



I wasn't being as grumpy as I sounded, sorry!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 15, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> A wobbler, with an air of arrogance.



She just seemed a bit stupid, weaving all over the place on Brixton Rd and lorries thundered past. She was cycling to the right of the bus lane and people couldn't get past her. 

Still really angry.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 15, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> My daily cycling the wrong way up a one way street naughtiness  (soon to be 20mph - and hopefully contraflow for bikes)


Thats another good thing about cycling here, cyclists are exempt for nearly all one way streets 



ChrisFilter said:


> AAAAARGH. FUCKING IDOT
> 
> At the junction between Brixton Rd and Vassall Rd the lights went red and everyone stopped, a good couple of seconds pased and a woman flys through the light and straight into this poor kid.



and this is one of the bad things here I stop for every red light, but the vast majority of cloggies just carry on (I overtake 'em as soon as I've got green mind). This is due to the law being stacked greatly in favour of cyclists (a bit too much imo) and any accident involving a cyclist and a car is automatically deemed to be the car drivers fault (and apparently it is virtually impossible to prove otherwise). This leads to a lot of people taking the piss.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 15, 2010)

_waiting for spring _


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 15, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> _waiting for spring _



It *is *spring. 

Well compared to the past few weeks anyway ...


----------



## pootle (Jan 15, 2010)

Shit - that's no good Chris.

I had a brilliant commute.  Hit a PB and some bloke on the same bike/model as me tried to race me.  I beat him, even with him jumping lights, cycling on pavement etc. Put me in a rayt good mood for the day


----------



## Termite Man (Jan 15, 2010)

I miss my cycle commutes . My bike is outside getting rusty at the moment


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 15, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> It *is *spring.
> 
> Well compared to the past few weeks anyway ...



Yeah, was a little too warm this morning for my thermals.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 15, 2010)

Pretty decent ride home - except I played it safe due to wrongly expecting the cycle track to still be slushy so I could have gone by the scenic route - so had to share the roads with a shedload of cagers.

Though the back road won't be so much fun until I get my top gear back.

I really have to get a strategy together for keeping up my fitness levels when I can't cycle - it's going to be even more important in retirement as I fully intend it to be a long and healthy one.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 15, 2010)

got my bike home today finally

found that the tyre is ragged near the rim and that's why the new tube popped a few days ago!

so cycled standing up with a deliberatley half deflated tyre. kncakered!

new tyre tomorrow then


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 16, 2010)

Ha got bored at work yesterday and ordered some SPD pedals and a pair of shoes from Shimano, not top of the range stuff but ok for my purposes. Can't wait until they get here should knock a couple ofminutes off my time to work


----------



## turing test (Jan 16, 2010)

I was off work today.  I did some riding-about 50 K-with my wife, but my ancient road bikes shifting has gone to hell again.  I am about sick of the whole thing.  Then I rode to the bottle shop on my commuter.  It was nice cause I just cycled over in my thongs-something I never do.  A case of wine always feels cool on the rack


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 16, 2010)

turing test said:


> I just cycled over in my thong


----------



## turing test (Jan 16, 2010)

I meant my sandals. Not underwear resembling butt floss







Hey dude you took the s out of thongs in that quote.  You pig


----------



## IC3D (Jan 16, 2010)

turing test said:


> I meant my sandals. Not underwear resembling butt floss
> You pig



sure.


----------



## turing test (Jan 16, 2010)

You have it all wrong.  That is gentlegreen with out any...










lights


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 16, 2010)

turing test said:


> You have it all wrong.  That is gentlegreen with out any...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tragically it just could be if I developed a taste for burgers and beer - that guy's face is like a hybrid of my dad and my brother.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 17, 2010)

I rode my bike today for the first time in 5 weeks. God it felt good   Explains why i've been feeling so miserable and fed up recently. May even be able to get a good nights sleep tonight aswell! 
Am even looking forward to work tomorow as it means i get to cycle in.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 18, 2010)

Its getting better, legs were not aching much at all today and I managed to race and beat 2 mopeds on the cycle paths (pissed off one young lad who had his GF on the back)

Waiting impatiently for the pedals and shoes now cant wait to get them fitted, I'l be like shit off a shovel then


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 18, 2010)

Really good cycle this morning. As I say most days, can feel the fitness increasing massively on a daily basis.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 18, 2010)

awful. freezing fog, head wind, crazy car drivers, didn't enjoy this morning at all.


----------



## david dissadent (Jan 18, 2010)

Loads of the lightweights have returned to the roads.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 18, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> awful. freezing fog, head wind, crazy car drivers, didn't enjoy this morning at all.



It's got all foggy here aswell now, just aswell I dress warm


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 18, 2010)

getting my scott sub 20 through the cycle scheme soon, really excited


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jan 18, 2010)

Tried to keep up with someone on the way home. He left me standing on the hill at the end. No one beats me on that hill 

Which means that my bike is clearly defective so I should buy a new one. In the mean time I have cleaned it and MY GOD, WHAT DO THEY PUT ON THE ROADS? My chain was horrific. I'm going to have to clean it again tomorrow as I ran out of degreaser after getting it to a merely awful condition. Might take the chain off and soak it in petrol.


----------



## veracity (Jan 18, 2010)

Fantastic to be back in the saddle, I was like  all the way to work and all the way home (just like this  and this  in the in-between bits).


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 18, 2010)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Which means that my bike is clearly defective so I should buy a new one.



(((((Bob)))))



> In the mean time I have cleaned it and MY GOD, WHAT DO THEY PUT ON THE ROADS? My chain was horrific. I'm going to have to clean it again tomorrow as I ran out of degreaser after getting it to a merely awful condition. Might take the chain off and soak it in petrol.



Salt. 

It trashed my front changer even before the snow.
I could swear even my rear alloy rim was rusty this morning ...

I seem to be taking an extra 10 minutes at the moment. 
Probably doesn't help that I only have one working (38 tooth) front cog.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 18, 2010)

no snow, not much rain and a new tyre! whoosh  loved it
cleaned some dirty grit out of me gears on sat, took some doing


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 18, 2010)

good to be back on my bike but got a fucking puncture and no tools in my bag


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 18, 2010)

veracity said:


> Fantastic to be back in the saddle, I was like  all the way to work and all the way home (just like this  and this  in the in-between bits).



Snap


----------



## Spark (Jan 18, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> I rode my bike today for the first time in 5 weeks. God it felt good



me too - was very good


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 18, 2010)

Great ride home. Shaved a minute off my PB. Pushed myself all the way home. Felt very good.


----------



## sir.clip (Jan 19, 2010)

Flat tire. Stop to fix. dis assemble front wheel, Broken valve on inner tube. No way i can fix it. reassemble front wheel, take bike back home, No spare inner tube & dirty hands, Get 468 bus to work.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 19, 2010)

not a good morning sir.clip.

It's getting warmer out there... I've ditched my winter gloves and back to my summer ones, not wearing a hat or scarf either now


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 19, 2010)

lost the garage key can't get my bike


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 19, 2010)

sir.clip said:


> Flat tire. Stop to fix. dis assemble front wheel, Broken valve on inner tube. No way i can fix it. reassemble front wheel, take bike back home, No spare inner tube & dirty hands, Get 468 bus to work.



You have my sympathy, through experience I always have a spare inner tube in my rucksack (not had to use it since I started carrying it but it would have come in handy in the past).

Starting to get into the routine of biking it to work, no more collapsing on the sofa totally knackered when I get home in the evening, in fact I'm all full of energy and very chirpy (annoyingly so apparently) 

Was dissappointed this morning no kids on mopeds to race with


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 19, 2010)

Good cycle in, but a shit load more cyclists on the road. Slowed me down by a good 10% of total journey time. Obviously the more cyclists on the road the better, I just wish there weren't so many muppets amongst them. I'm not referring to slow or wobbly cyclists, good on them for giving it a go, I'm more talking about the newbie boy racers who undertake, and push forward at the lights only to slow you down, or cut you up.

Since I started commuting by bike in 2004, there has been such an increase in cycle traffic. It's actually very cool. The summer will be mental though, if mid-Jan is anything to go by.


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 19, 2010)

garage key now found but i'm already on the bus


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 19, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> I just wish there weren't so many muppets amongst them. I'm not referring to slow or wobbly cyclists, good on them for giving it a go, I'm more talking about the newbie boy racers who undertake, and push forward at the lights only to slow you down, or cut you up.



In my case this morning it was the passive-aggressive ones with strobing front lights (in daylight) never shifting from dead centre of "their side" of a mixed-use path even when someone coming the other way has has to overtake pedestrians walking towards them. Since I weigh at least 18 stone and they're usually skinny bleeders, I'm fairly confident they would come off worse in a collision. 

It's almost as if they're scared silly and have total tunnel vision.

The thundering mountain bikers are a slighly different kettle of fish but I still endeavour to get in their way ..


----------



## pootle (Jan 19, 2010)

Bit shit - head all over the place and wobbly cyclists being yelled at my other more confident cyclists (be nice to each other people, stop being so defensive) and LOADS of traffic


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 19, 2010)

pootle said:


> Bit shit - head all over the place and wobbly cyclists being yelled at my other more confident cyclists (be nice to each other people, stop being so defensive) and LOADS of traffic



Ah I'm nice to the wobblers and dont mind braking for them when they pull out infront of me on the bike path without giving any indication of moving (like one lass did this morning) 

I even smiled and said sorry after she gave me a dirty look for daring to overtake her.


----------



## pootle (Jan 19, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> Ah I'm nice to the wobblers and dont mind braking for them when they pull out infront of me on the bike path without giving any indication of moving (like one lass did this morning)
> 
> I even smiled and said sorry after she gave me a dirty look for daring to overtake her.



 good!

This is my attitude too! Yell at cars being twats by all means but if you can see someone is a bit of a newbie you can offer tips and advice etc without being aggy and all up in their grill, innit.  People will learn and become more confident, hopefully!

Cyclists stick together!


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah but this is Holland people get born with a bike attached to their backsides  but they just dont get into gear and they dont realise that it helps to indicate where the hell they want to go 

I'm still nice though


----------



## hiccup (Jan 19, 2010)

Really enjoyed the ride in this morning. Was guttedto get to work. Was very tempting to just roll in past and keep going.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 19, 2010)

The dodgy unlit section of the mixed use path is being dug up for long-overdue lighting - it's going to be formally closed soon, but I've decided not to use it anyway as it's already a building site and therefore even more hazardous than usual. Hopefully some of the unlit morons will fall into the trench.

This means I have to use a large chunk of main road - which I suppose is useful practice ...

Once on the path beyond the excavations some gawky young twat on a hybrid decided I was going too slow for him and tried to overtake - so I made an effort and got in his way - seeing as it was safe to do so (and slightly downhill) ... he was breathing down my neck for the next half mile and finally took off when I slowed down for pedestrians ahead and the selfish cnut wasn't prepared to wait..

I doubt I would have kept it up though even if it had been safe to do so - thanks to lack of big front cog, and the physical state I'm in, but I can see myself doing more of this sort of thing to get myself into shape.
.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes!!!! Overtook a lass on a moped this morning at the lights  Was a bit unfair though as she wasn't the smallest of girls and the moped was probably straining as it was.

Only annoyance was 2 lads blocking the bike path by riding side by side (slowly) and taking ages to respond to the polite *Tings* of my bell, I had the last laugh a few minutes later when they both nearly got run over when they jumped the red light I'd stopped at


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 20, 2010)

@ Gentlegreen

You would probably annoy the fuck out of me, but then again if it was a dual use path I'd probably stick to the road to avoid pedestrians and slow bikes deliberately getting in the way.

Dont forget not all cyclists have the same level of fitness, some want to go fast others dont, a live and let live attitude should befollowed by all


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 20, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> Dont forget not all cyclists have the same level of fitness, some want to go fast others dont, a live and let live attitude should befollowed by all


I'm *not *a slow rider.
I got in his way initially by beating him in a sprint.

In appropriate conditions I would have enjoyed charging down it at speed.  He was just a  C*nt  who didn't give a shit about other users. Like I said, when I saw pedestrians ahead and slowed down, he belted off, very nearly scattering pedestrians in all directions.

This morning I was confronted by more "electively autistic" tossers with flashing front lights who were shocked that I would actually expect them to move over.
(I myself *always *ride along the edge when others coming the other way might want to overtake.)

I deliberately get in the way of selfish car drivers, so I have no compunction about "policing" the mixed use path that I've been using since before many of these idiots were born.

I recently had cause to bring some selfish cycling behaviour (barging dog walkers) to the attention of my cycling club.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 20, 2010)

How was my cycle commute? Sleety. Brrr. Do not like.


----------



## fredfelt (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm cycling to my first Spin class after work as my commute is too short.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 20, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm *not *a slow rider.
> I got in his way initially by beating him in a sprint.




Ok I think I may have misunderstood then


but if you cant maintain the speed for more than the initial 2 second spurt.....


----------



## tommers (Jan 20, 2010)

good to be back on it but I'm as slow as brian belo.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 20, 2010)

hiccup said:


> How was my cycle commute? Sleety. Brrr. Do not like.


sleety? in London? 



BigPhil said:


> I'm cycling to my first Spin class after work as my commute is too short.


You're in for a treat... if it's anything like the spin I do (or did ) it's quite hard core, but a right buzz once you're done


----------



## hiccup (Jan 20, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> sleety? in London?
> 
> ...


 
Yup, I can assure you that at 9am this morning, Kew Bridge was sleety. I had to wipe ice out of my beard.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 20, 2010)

Cycle Twat Alert: Young bloke on a white MTB cycling up Brixton Rd last night. Shouting at cars who'd done nothing wrong, no lights, all over the place, ignoring pedestrian lights, full of attitude.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 20, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> Ok I think I may have misunderstood then
> 
> 
> but if you cant maintain the speed for more than the initial 2 second spurt.....



I reckon on a good day I would have given him a decent run for his money, but yes, I'm built for sprinting and maybe 50 miles in a day with breaks... with nothing much in between ..


----------



## Pat24 (Jan 20, 2010)

I haven't been cycling for a few days because I dont have any contact lenses and I am wearing glasses, and don't have good night vision as a consequence. I am terrified of falling and breaking them, so I'll be back on the saddle from Monday on, when i get my new contacts


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ha SPD pedals are fitted, cleats screwed on the shoes and I am going to be like shit off a shovel tomorrow morning (I just hope I don't forget about them and fall off at the first red light)


----------



## mattie (Jan 20, 2010)

Batteries died on the lights just at the top of the 40mph hill in the pitch dark.

Amazing how my night-vision improves in proportion to sheer terror.  And how screams seem to carry further when it's cold.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 21, 2010)

I was like the wind


----------



## pootle (Jan 21, 2010)

Better - my gears seem a bit off though and I need to pump up my tires.

I suspect my chain and rear mech just need a good clean after all this minging weather/state of roads which'll help.


----------



## fredfelt (Jan 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> sleety? in London?
> 
> You're in for a treat... if it's anything like the spin I do (or did ) it's quite hard core, but a right buzz once you're done



I enjoyed the spin class.  I really felt it during my ride home after the class - my legs almost felt like I'd been riding all day.  I'll keep the classes up during these dark and cold months as I'm sure they'll make my riding much faster.

Obviously riding is much more pleasurable, but as a way to get a quick fix of exercise and to help get ready for spring cycling adventures Spin is a great way to pass an hour.

Forgetting I'm on the cycle commute thread rather than exercise thread...  Erm, glad rain seems to have stopped as river has burst it's banks and just about to engulf the cycle path.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 21, 2010)

pootle said:


> Better - my gears seem a bit off though and I need to pump up my tires.
> 
> I suspect my chain and rear mech just need a good clean after all this minging weather/state of roads which'll help.



Same here I noticed a bit of a delay while changing up this morning. Oh yeah the Cloggies spread salt on the bike paths this morning for some strange reason, I think they were just feeling guilty for not doing it when it was needed last month.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 21, 2010)

Another good cycle in. Getting stronger every ride. Noticing little touches here and there.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 22, 2010)

Brilliant ride in today, a combination of the new pedals and lots of green lights meant me getting here in about 15 min *Chuffed*


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 22, 2010)

The local council have ballsed-up one of the Cycling City projects - clear-felled a green corridor on the Bristol - Bath path.












http://greenbristolblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/railway-path-before-and-after.html


----------



## Diamond (Jan 22, 2010)

Grim, wet and quick. Wouldn't mind a bit of sun soon.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 22, 2010)

Last night's cycle was fucking great. Took a different route. I know it's not much of a hill, but I was really pleased with my pace up Dulwich Wood Park/College Rd last night. Got into a good rhythm, stuck at it, and could have gone on and on, it felt like. Was a real buzz, as I'm far from a natural climber.


----------



## haZe36 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm leaving soon and it's lashing it down here. That really horrible cold rain too.

I'm sorta looking forward to it!


----------



## hiccup (Jan 22, 2010)

Twas a bit damp this morning. Looking like it'll be a bit damp this evening too. Think I might forego after work drinks today and just get home into the warm and dry.


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 22, 2010)

wet!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 22, 2010)

Going to be a wet one home


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 22, 2010)

Is it just me and pootle who love it wet? It's quick and fresh.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't care about getting wet, but not great wearing glasses  and I wanted to stop at the shops, but can't be arsed now.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 24, 2010)

Washed the winter crud off my bike and saw that I need to cough up £100 for a new indestructible rear wheel. 

The £50 Mavic EX721 rim has worn through after 2 years / 3600 miles or so.  Maybe one day I'll get a new rim fitted to the Deore hub and spokes.

Maybe a cue to design something to wash road grit off the braking surface ...

Philosophically that's only 50p per week ...


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jan 24, 2010)

I just did a bit of a clean for my bike, soaked the chain in petrol, scrubbed, soaked, scrubbed, cleaned gears, replaced chain, degreased, oiled and then cleaned discs and topped up my tire pressure. So much crap on there it was unreal. Going to have to do it again fairly soon I think, pondering buying Zinn and the art of mountain bike maintenance so I can tweak my gears and clean the shocks a bit.

I don't like the effect rain has on my bike, it's far far worse than the effect it has on me in my gortex.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 25, 2010)

Nothing much to report, really. Pleasant bit of drizzle to cool me off, but other than that... the usual.


----------



## Private Storm (Jan 25, 2010)

Bit sluggish really and Waterloo Bridge is a bit of nightmare at the moment, but apart from that, not too bad.


----------



## pootle (Jan 25, 2010)

Not too shabby - the drizzle was initially crap, but then quite invigorating.

Nearly had a bit of a collision though when I was gawping with lust/envy at another girl's bike


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Good but cold ride in today, I've come to realise that the shoes I have now aren't exactly well insulated (my toes were white when I got here), still spring is on its way


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 25, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> Good but cold ride in today, I've come to realise that the shoes I have now aren't exactly well insulated (my toes were white when I got here), still spring is on its way



Get some overshoes. €15 would see you right.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 25, 2010)

I want my bike back!


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 25, 2010)

What happened?


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 25, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Get some overshoes.



Yep that was going through my mind this morning


----------



## Crispy (Jan 25, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> What happened?


It's in Sparrow's mum's house in Brighton since october and until I have a permanent home, there it will stay


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Crispy said:


> It's in Sparrow's mum's house in Brighton since october and until I have a permanent home, there it will stay



I know the feeling I had to keep my bike at work for the last 6 months of last year, because my landlord wouldn't let me keep it in the hallway of my old place and I was away a lot of the time anyway BUT now the new place has a big cellar room with bike access AND its at the ideal distance away from work I'm really loving it even the aching legs (speaking of which I must admit I can feel that the clipless pedals work muscles that dont normally get worked)


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh the brake discussion on the other thread reminded me, I had to do a full, anchor over the shoulder, tires screeching emergency brake this morning as I looked up whilst tearing down the bike path at full speed to see a pack of school kids in suits (bloody posh schools round here) blocking the bike path completely about 10m ahead of me. I think I may have scared them a little as I cycled slowly past muttering under my breath and giving them evil looks


----------



## Diamond (Jan 25, 2010)

Could really do with a change in the weather but I suspect the long-term drizzle cold of January through April has now set in.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 25, 2010)

I cycled home gingerly tonight.
My hope is that my back wheel won't suddenly collapse before the replacement arrives - hopefully before the end of the week.

I'm going to have to come up with a policy for deciding when to replace my wheels so I don't leave it so late next time.

Since I've had a few punctures recently, I ordered new tyres - this time some country-orientated Continentals with tread - given most of my riding is actually on fairly rough tracks -  and a front changer too.


----------



## pootle (Jan 25, 2010)

Shit - was stuck at work late, my gears are all cocked up for reasons I can't fathom and I had to yell at another cyclist.  They must have been full of cum cos they were cycling like a dick 

A good, fast ride usually rayt cheers me up but am still feeling all grumpy and wound up


----------



## pootle (Jan 26, 2010)

Aww man, SO much better this morning.  Had to be up early for a meeting, have got a massive heavy bad with me and didn't sleep well but had a lovely roll in.

First time in like a week that I feel my cycling mojo is back


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 26, 2010)

Pah these posh school kids are getting on my nerves I had to weave my way through hundreds of the buggers who were blocking the bike path (even though there's a perfectly good pedestrian path next to it, otherwise a good trip in, feet were cold again, I'll have to see about those overboots


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2010)

Something's clicking on my bike and I can't work out what it is


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 26, 2010)

Got the train last night/this morning as my knees were sore and I suspect I'm over training slightly. Fucking nuisance. London Bridge evacuated, oyster fucked up, missed a train by 2 mins and had a 20 minute wait.

The cycle might take longer, but it's far less annoying, even accounting for road rage.

On the plus side, I thought I'd really, really over trained and my heart was going a bit funny, resulting in a tingly left arm. Then I remembered I whacked my funny bone on Sunday


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 26, 2010)

Whooo hooo, I get my bike on Thursday, really looking forward to getting into this.  I also recently downloaded (for the iphone) cyclemeter, looks like a great app.  £2.99 well spent - more details here - http://www.cyclemeter.com


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 26, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> Whooo hooo, I get my bike on Thursday, really looking forward to getting into this.  I also recently downloaded (for the iphone) cyclemeter, looks like a great app.  £2.99 well spent - more details here - http://www.cyclemeter.com



Yeah, I love it. Not perfect, but that the GPS receivers fault, not the app's. 

Need a max speed stat though. Will be implemented in version 3 they say.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 26, 2010)

I just downloaded that cyclemeter app too, should be interesting


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 26, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Need a max speed stat though. Will be implemented in version 3 they say.



Would be good, but it looks like you can get a rough idea from the graphs until then.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 26, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, I love it. Not perfect, but that the GPS receivers fault, not the app's.
> 
> Need a max speed stat though. Will be implemented in version 3 they say.



Yeah I noticed that, fingers crossed it's in Version 3


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 26, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> Would be good, but it looks like you can get a rough idea from the graphs until then.



Yeah.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 26, 2010)

Just out of interest, would you guys be interested in a bespoke (pardon the pun) wheel making service ?  My friend is thinking of starting this and I just wanted to see if there was a need for it, seems best to ask in this topic rather than start a new one.

Thanks.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 26, 2010)

Will he be exporting?

TBH I'm not sure if my level of riding needs anything above and beyond off the shelf kit but it would depend on whats on offer and prices


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 26, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> Will he be exporting?
> 
> TBH I'm not sure if my level of riding needs anything above and beyond off the shelf kit but it would depend on whats on offer and prices



I would imagine it would only be local to the UK.  I'll let you guys know when he gets it up and running.  he has been doing hours of research on parts etc at the moment.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm having to ride along a main road in the rush hour at the moment because the cycle track is closed in parts and for a second time some random idiot overtook me for no good reason - apparently because I wasn't supposed to be in the lane with everyone else and leaving a safe gap ahead of me - but it was moving at sub-cycling speed and I was anticipating lane changes further on. Hopefully he picked up on my contempt as I nipped past *him*....I find it takes years to train any particular bunch of caged lemmings and I won't be riding this stretch of road any more than I have to - still it's good practice ... 

Touch wood the back wheel is still holding out ... I'm being extra-cautious with cornering and potholes.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 26, 2010)

Re. wheelbuilding .... I've ordered a Raleigh "Pro-build" that worked well enough for me last time - Deore hub, £50 Mavic EX 721 rim .. plus spokes and building ... £95 all-in delivered ...

Difficult to see how anyone could compete with that.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 27, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah.



46.6km/h average speed for the 2nd km last night (on the flat)


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 27, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm having to ride along a main road in the rush hour at the moment because the cycle track is closed in parts and for a second time some random idiot overtook me for no good reason - apparently because I wasn't supposed to be in the lane with everyone else and leaving a safe gap ahead of me - but it was moving at sub-cycling speed and I was anticipating lane changes further on. Hopefully he picked up on my contempt as I nipped past *him*....I find it takes years to train any particular bunch of caged lemmings and I won't be riding this stretch of road any more than I have to - still it's good practice ...
> 
> Touch wood the back wheel is still holding out ... I'm being extra-cautious with cornering and potholes.



Hold on.... are you just angry 'cos someone overtook you?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 27, 2010)

Was ok this morning... tired legs after cycling + gym yesterday.


----------



## plurker (Jan 27, 2010)

Ride in was fine today, though it seems to be national 'overtake on the inside' day. One motorbike rider, and 2 lycrawarriors all deciding that undertaking other cyclists is a good - and the cyclists very nearly causing an accident by not bothering to do livesavers.  And still I beat them all the way to Liverpool St


----------



## pootle (Jan 27, 2010)

plurker said:


> lycrawarriors



Ha! Like it!   On my commute they're all hi-vis'd lycrawarriors




plurker said:


> And still I beat them all the way to Liverpool St



Me too. Feels good sailing past, not dressed like a total div, eh?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 27, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Hold on.... are you just angry 'cos someone overtook you?



no. the traffic was crawling or almost stationary at the time .. they just couldn't bear being behind a cyclist - like a reflex action ... 

My rear wheel is now largely being held together by the spokes.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 27, 2010)

Apart from some twat in a red vauxhall brushing past me in a desperate rush to get to the traffic lights 4 seconds before I did, it was a very pleasant ride.

I've been looking at longer routes in. I have to cross the Thames and the way I go at the moment, over Kew Bridge, is only 2.5 miles, and it'd be nice to do a bit more distance, on the way in anyway. I could go over Chiswick bridge, which'd be about 4.5 miles, or Twickenham Bridge, which'd be 7.5 miles. Thik I'll try out the 4.5 mile route tomorrow.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2010)

I saw a fella with a tattoo on his leg this morning, not sure if I recognise him from my commute, or from on here 

I stared quite a lot


----------



## BlackArab (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm trying to get used to my new bike, a Carrera Fury which is a lot heavier than my previous one. I expect to have legs like tree trunks by the summer as most of my journey is uphill.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 27, 2010)

hiccup said:


> Apart from some twat in a red vauxhall brushing past me in a desperate rush to get to the traffic lights 4 seconds before I did, it was a very pleasant ride.
> 
> I've been looking at longer routes in. I have to cross the Thames and the way I go at the moment, over Kew Bridge, is only 2.5 miles, and it'd be nice to do a bit more distance, on the way in anyway. I could go over Chiswick bridge, which'd be about 4.5 miles, or Twickenham Bridge, which'd be 7.5 miles. Thik I'll try out the 4.5 mile route tomorrow.



On rainy, tired days a 2.5 mile commute would be lovely.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 27, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> On rainy, tired days a 2.5 mile commute would be lovely.


It's mostly downhill on the way in too, so I can pretty much roll into work.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2010)

I know the feeling hiccup, my commute went down from 14 miles (7 each way) to about 10, and it doesn't feel like far enough.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 27, 2010)

Mine's just over 10 each way. It'd feel pretty easy, but I have to get over Crystal Palace in both directions. That's fantastic when I'm feeling spritely, but a pain in the arse when i'm tired.


----------



## plurker (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm applying for jobs atm, and don't want to take anything less than 5 miles away cause it'd feel wrong not having 2 longish rides a day! (this coming from someone who 13 months ago didn't cycle  but commuted by motorbike each day  )


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 27, 2010)

someone please help me decide - should i get the tube home or suffer the 1 hour plus cycle ride home in this crap weather.....? It's absoultely pissing down here, and freezing cold with an evil wind. I feel a bit crap and exhausted and miserable anyway. Plus my lights don't work properly and the gears keep slipping every time i stop and start. 

However, If i get the tube, it means leaving my bike outside work (in covent garden) over night. I have never done this before.....
Am i mad?

i should point out that my bike is several years old, grubby, and not hugely attractive to thieves. imo anyway. 

help!!


----------



## pootle (Jan 27, 2010)

Cycle! 

Think back to all the times you've sat at work at the end of a long day and thought "meh. I can't be arsed to get changed/cycle home/etc etc" but when you actually get going I bet you felt loads better and less meh by the time you got home.

And what if it's lovely cycling weather tomorrow morning and you're stuck in the tube.  Going home and coming to work on t'tube won't perk you up, I can almost guarantee it.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 27, 2010)

pootle said:


> Cycle!
> 
> Think back to all the times you've sat at work at the end of a long day and thought "meh. I can't be arsed to get changed/cycle home/etc etc" but when you actually get going I bet you felt loads better and less meh by the time you got home.
> 
> And what if it's lovely cycling weather tomorrow morning and you're stuck in the tube.  Going home and coming to work on t'tube won't perk you up, I can almost guarantee it.



It's not just a question of feeling meh and needing to be perked up though.  I actually feel quite sick & think i'm coming down with something. And my bike doesn't feel that safe to ride atm, so i'm a bit scared of riding it in the rain. 

Do you think my bike will still be there if i leave it in central london over night?
Have any of you lot ever left your bike out over night? Don't know what to do   Stupid work for not having indoor cycling storage


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2010)

Bring it inside and lock it to your desk?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 27, 2010)

Got 50 yards from the bike shed and I could hear my rear wheel unzipping itself into two parts - so I locked it up in the office and walked the 4 miles home. "Rewarded" myself with some rather greasy fish and chips. 

I'm probably going to be walking for several more days waiting for my new wheel. (buses are a nightmare).

The delightful local council had "closed" the footpath by the river for some bizarre H&S reason. No problem to a walker. A cyclist would need a penknife or lighter to cut through the plastic ties ...

Let that be a lesson to anyone with more than 2500 miles on their rear wheel.

Why oh why I didn't think to check it over the holiday I don't know.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 27, 2010)

fast n fine 
got overtaken by someone with mad lights in the dark and they proper nipped off into the distance
must've been a courier type


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 27, 2010)

Ended up cycling home, after all that. I kept imagining turning up at work tomorow morning to find an empty space where my bike should have been - the thought traumatised me so much, I couldn't bear it. I would have been awake all night worrying. 
Turned out to be a great ride home aswell  No rain, not too cold, gears didn't slip, just sped the whole way through. 

Definitely coming down with something though, but don't actually care. My bike's in the hallway - i didn't abandon it & can sleep tonight!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 27, 2010)

ray!


----------



## pootle (Jan 27, 2010)

What he said   FYI the only time I've left my bike in town overnight was in Paddington station when I got too pissed in the afternoon to cycle home.

Actually left it for 2 days now I think about it.  Had a bit of a panic when I went to pick it up as I couldn't remember *exactly* which platform I'd left it on, being a bit pissed an' that 


I had a really good ride home. Had a massive, heavy bag with laptop and lock and shopping etc in it and still got home in record time.  Quieter roads later at night and a bit of slick with the damp roads.

Btw Paulie, you got a tatt on your leg?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I saw a fella with a tattoo on his leg this morning, not sure if I recognise him from my commute, or from on here
> 
> I stared quite a lot





pootle said:


> Btw Paulie, you got a tatt on your leg?




I don't think it was Paulie that I saw


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 28, 2010)

i do have tattoos on my legs but i'd have to be riding in my pants for you to see them....

awful ride in this morning, idiots everywhere, got shouted at by a bloke for allowing him to cross on a zebra crossing, an mpv pulled into the road from a junction causing me to have to swerve out of the way on highbury hill, cut up by idiot cyclist who had the road sense of a cucumber, gah!


----------



## chintz (Jan 28, 2010)

Took the scenic route down the towpath this morning, that was a mistake big sections closed for maintenance, still a nice commute but not a nice as I was expecting


----------



## turing test (Jan 28, 2010)

I went an extra long way this morning and racked up about 100 minutes.  I went hard in a few places and was properly tired up on arrival. The weather was smashing (as always).

Unfortunately, before I could leave the office I was entangled with a distressed person which caused me to leave late, and rather frustrated.  The only nice thing was a flock of cockatoos was about at one point.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2010)

That's what I thought paulie... I would've shouted if I'd seen your thighs 

This fella just had what looked like two outlines of sim cards on the side of his left calf... kind of like this:


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 28, 2010)

4 mile walk in this morning. 

Ouch. My ankles / shins.

Not sure if it's the shoes (indoor soccer - not much different to what the Romans marched in), or just too much cycling and not enough walking - so maybe I need this.

Tyres and gear changer should arrive today, don't know about the new wheel.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 28, 2010)

turing test said:


> The only nice thing was a flock of cockatoos was about at one point.



I saw a crow and two grey wagtails.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 28, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> 4 mile walk in this morning.
> 
> Ouch. My ankles / shins.
> 
> ...


you use different muscle groups walking and cycling, so it is a good idea to mix things up a bit sometimes.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 28, 2010)

Found out what all these annoying kids are doing blocking MY CYCLEPATH every morning this week, they're doing one of those Model UN things here in the Hague and these are all the "delegates" (annoying little buggers if you ask me) 

Oh and I saw loads of Rose Ringed Parakeets seeing as we're all feeling a bit ornithological today


----------



## pootle (Jan 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> This fella just had what looked like two outlines of sim cards on the side of his left calf... kind of like this:



Huh? Lame ink! 

My cycle in was alreet...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2010)

Well it might not have been sim cards, could be something else.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 28, 2010)

pootle said:


> Huh? Lame ink!
> 
> My cycle in was alreet...



S'not lame... I love simple black and white patterns like that.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jan 28, 2010)

Excellent. Good conditions, none of the traffic were being arseholes and I beat someone else who was trying to go up *my hill*.

Yesterday I got my copy of Zinn and the art of mountain bike maintenance, tomorrow I clean the sodding thing again and this time have a go at the shocks.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 28, 2010)

wet 

cabbage stew


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 28, 2010)

Sore ankles and blisters.

The walk home was a lot easier than the walk to work though.

My tyres arrived and I fitted the new front changer. But Continental no longer supply free inner tubes so I'll have to catch the bus or walk to town on Saturday. 

I'm going to have to order a front wheel now - another £85  - no way am I taking any more chances.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok so as I have said on here before I am going to start commuting to work soon and as you guys and girls all seem to know the score looking at this list below is there anything else I need to think of ?

I have got

Helmet
Knog under hat
gloves
Base layer shorts
base layer top
waterproof trousers
waterproof jacket
lights

I think that's about it, is there anything I am really missing off that list ?  Cheers


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 29, 2010)

Spare inner tube, levers, pump.
The allen key that fits brake cables etc. 
Rack and basket - you don't want to be carrying a bag on your back.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bob_the_lost said:


> ....and I beat someone else who was trying to go up *my hill*.


I know what you mean I get quite possessive about the bike paths here 


Bob_the_lost said:


> Yesterday I got my copy of Zinn and the art of mountain bike maintenance,


Thanks for the reminder, just ordered over Amazon


themonkeyman said:


> I think that's about it, is there anything I am really missing off that list ?  Cheers


Everything you said plus the list below, one tip though get a set of proper allen keys and not one of these bike-multi-tool things, the real thing is a lot better, inner tube and levers are a definate though

As far as the basket goes I dont agree with that I carry everything in a small rucksack and have no problems.



gentlegreen said:


> Spare inner tube, levers, pump.
> The allen key that fits brake cables etc.
> Rack and basket - you don't want to be carrying a bag on your back.



E2A today was the first proper rainy ride and I loved it, the bike paths were pretty empty and I only got stopped by one red light, so all in all although I didn't hit maximum velocity I got here in quite a good time


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 29, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> Ok so as I have said on here before I am going to start commuting to work soon and as you guys and girls all seem to know the score looking at this list below is there anything else I need to think of ?
> 
> I have got
> 
> ...



Bib tights will make your life infinitely more pleasant. Wear shorts over the top if you're feeling a bit self conscious.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks for all the comments


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 29, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Bib tights will make your life infinitely more pleasant. Wear shorts over the top if you're feeling a bit self conscious.



My commute is 4 to 5 miles and I find two pairs of pants sufficient... mind you on a good day I can manage 30 miles like that ...


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 29, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Bib tights will make your life infinitely more pleasant. Wear shorts over the top if you're feeling a bit self conscious.



Chris - should I be looking at a pair of these then ? http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/rangeViewer.asp?categoryID=211


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh bugger, you can tell its just gone payday, I've just orderered a pair of these
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=9356
and some shimano jockey wheels (for later)


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 29, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> Chris - should I be looking at a pair of these then ? http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/rangeViewer.asp?categoryID=211



Yeah, and for proper winter riding, get the ones that go up over your shoulders.

Comfier, warmer and much better for cycling in than loose clothes.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 29, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> Ok so as I have said on here before I am going to start commuting to work soon and as you guys and girls all seem to know the score looking at this list below is there anything else I need to think of ?
> 
> I have got
> 
> ...



Have you got a bike?


----------



## braindancer (Jan 29, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> Oh bugger, you can tell its just gone payday, I've just orderered a pair of these
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=9356
> and some shimano jockey wheels (for later)



I've got a pair of those - they are without doubt the most comfortable shorts for cycling I have ever had.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

hehehe... they're called humvee


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> hehehe... they're called humvee



I like a bit of humming tbh


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh dear this internet shopping lark is not good for me on slow days I'm very very tempted to get some slicks for later on in the year (resisting the temptation so far though)


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 29, 2010)

braindancer said:


> Have you got a bike?



ha ha, well yeah coming in the next day or so.  Scott Sub 20


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 29, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> ha ha, well yeah coming in the next day or so.  Scott Sub 20



Looks nice, a posh version of my P4


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 29, 2010)

Did you get the 700c or 26 inch wheel option?

Got 700c on mine and well happy with it


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 29, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> Did you get the 700c or 26 inch wheel option?
> 
> Got 700c on mine and well happy with it



is that to me ?  I am not sure actually.  Just had an email from bike dude, he is setting it up now and it will be ready for collection tomorrow.

Whooooooop


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes it was, I was just looking at them online and apparantly theres the 2 wheel options, if its like the P4 (or I'd hope better) you've got yourself a nice bike


----------



## hiccup (Jan 29, 2010)

After listening to the rain outside as I failed to get out of bed for an hour or so, I got all togged up in my waterproofs, walked outside, and... blue skies. No rain. Damn. So got a bit hot cycling in. Pleasant enough other than that. No-one tried to kill me, that I noticed. Haven't tried the longer route yet. Next week...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 29, 2010)

New back wheel and tyres fitted so can cycle home. 

I confess I had let the rear brake go a bit low more than once - certainly this time - it opened up what was left of the rim like a can opener.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 29, 2010)

i am *itching* to leave the office early and get on my bike - has anyone looked outside? It's beautiful!  I'd forgotten what blue skies and sun looked like


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 29, 2010)

A flurry of snow here, followed by clear skies and a definite hint of sunset.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 29, 2010)

What a relief to be back on my bike. The new tyres will take a bit of getting used-to as they actually have tread - a bit twitchy - hopefully that will improve with use.  Certainly made good progress.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 29, 2010)

Amazing cycle home. I think I must have got to a new level of fitness, because at the end of a long week and straight after an hour in the gym I got on the bike and breezed home. Never got out of breath apart from up Knight's Hill, kept to a brisk tempo throughout, got off the bike when I'd normally be out of breath and it was as if I'd walked back from the station rather than cycled 10 miles. My Mrs didn't believe I'd just come off the bike.

Love it 

Thinking about it, I'm probably getting to the aerobically fittest I've ever been. Smoked from the age of 13, so even when fitter before I wouldn't have had the capacity.

The Kent Castles 100 mile ride doesn't seem so daunting now.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 29, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> The Kent Castles 100 mile ride doesn't seem so daunting now.



are you doing that this year?
I did it last year - in utterly torrential weather. It's tough - very tough, undoubtedly the biggest physical challenge of my life so far, but it's a great ride and the sense of achievement afterwards is amazing. You ache like mad, but in the most satisfying way imaginable


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 29, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> are you doing that this year?
> I did it last year - in utterly torrential weather. It's tough - very tough, undoubtedly the biggest physical challenge of my life so far, but it's a great ride and the sense of achievement afterwards is amazing. You ache like mad, but in the most satisfying way imaginable



Yep, signed up with a mate. Looking forward to it... and the subsequent pain


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 29, 2010)

Got my bike back this week so am cycling to work again for the first time since before Christmas - it's brilliant!  Sets me up for the day


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

Just a quick one to say I got my bike yesterday, and man is it sweet.  Did a good ride from Wandsworth to Shepherds Bush, to Tooting and then to Brixton and back.  Around 22 miles.  First time I have been on a bike in ages and I love it.  It's so nice to ride, if a little cold.  So a quick question....

I have a top base layer and padded shorts too, so I was thinking about getting these:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=39249#ProductDescription

Or do you reckon, I should go for the bib option ?

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/dhb_Merston_Unpadded_Bib_Tights_2010/5360045076/

Thoughts ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 31, 2010)

Only if you're going in for major distance / time trials.

I go on 30 to 50-ish mile Sunday rides with a bunch of people of all shapes and sizes and no one has ever turned up wearing anything remotely like that. When I see people dressed up on commuter rides I tend to wonder just how far they've ridden.

I'm considering the rubber shorts and the gunk for my longer rides, but never for commuting.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 31, 2010)

Following my rear wheel disaster, I spent some time this morning cleaning the crud off and fitting new brake pads. I also finally got around to replacing the brake cables and noodles.

The front wheel won't wait much longer and the transmission maybe 6 months - I was shocked to see I'm missing a couple of teeth off my third smallest rear sprocket - though it's not much of a problem with my agricultural gear-changing style.

I'm planning to buy a new comfy saddle this year too - leaving only the frame, forks, headbearing,as original


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 31, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Only if you're going in for major distance / time trials.
> 
> I go on 30 to 50-ish mile Sunday rides with a bunch of people of all shapes and sizes and no one has ever turned up wearing anything remotely like that. When I see people dressed up on commuter rides I tend to wonder just how far they've ridden.
> 
> I'm considering the rubber shorts and the gunk for my longer rides, but never for commuting.



thanks for the advice


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 31, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> thanks for the advice





I wear two pairs of cotton pants. 

I'm going to invest in a superduper saddle this year - torn between a Specialized one that comes in 4 width fittings and a traditional leather saddle ...


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 1, 2010)

So, first time on the bike, porper commute this morning.  Glorious.  40 mins for 7.35 miles.  Not too quick but a good start


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 1, 2010)

Excellent stuff, had an "interesting" ride in this morning, driving sleet bouncing off my eyeballs most of the way and still managed to scrape a couple of minutes off my best time


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 1, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> Excellent stuff, had an "interesting" ride in this morning, driving sleet bouncing off my eyeballs most of the way and still managed to scrape a couple of minutes off my best time



nice, I looked out the window at home and saw the roads and thought.  CHEERS ! for the first commute and there is quite a bit of ice out.  But barring one, wheel spin in Fulham it was pretty much hazard free.  Wasn't even that cold either.  Well apart from the face.

Any advice on face warmth ?  (If that is even the right phrase to use haha).


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 1, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> Any advice on face warmth ?  (If that is even the right phrase to use haha).



TBH all I have for face warmth is a wooly hat pulled down over my ears and a Helly Hansen balaclava/neck warmer that I can pull up over my mouth and nose if need be, there are some good neoprene lower face warmers though but I tend to get a bit too warm and sweaty behind them.


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 1, 2010)

this one ? http://www.hellyhansen.com/product/BaselayerHHDry/HHDryBalaclava/57813/view/826


----------



## pootle (Feb 1, 2010)

A bit lame tbh.

For a start I shouldn't even be in work.
There was a fairly nasty looking accident on Green Lanes, just outside the climbing centre involving a cyclist and a minibus   I suspect it was ice related cos I nearly took a spill on the same bit of poy holed, wonky road on saturday, blinded by glaring sunshine.
And loads more cyclists on the road which I like to see but not the wobbly, haven't got a clue and make it more dangerous for the rest of us types.

Eeeh! I'm in a cracking mood today!


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 1, 2010)

pootle said:


> And loads more cyclists on the road which I like to see but not the wobbly, haven't got a clue and make it more dangerous for the rest of us types.



Hmm, my first day, I might have to put my hand up to that.  Got some good miles in over the weekend though to kind of even it out.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 1, 2010)

@ themonkeyman
No its one we get here at work cant find it on the HH site, but any basic neck warmer like this will do you

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...18&prev=/images?q=neck+warmer&hl=en&sa=N&um=1


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2010)

Testing my new tyres, brakes and 'ting was somewhat constrained by iffy-looking frosty bits on the road.
... and by my having forgotten to fit the split pins in the front brake pads. 

But otherwise uneventful - apart from the twatty little sports car driver who thought he/she could make me proceed faster by revving the engine.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 1, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> But otherwise uneventful - apart from the twatty little sports car driver who thought he/she could make me proceed faster by revving the engine.



Ha I had a stupid woman in an Audi TT nearly take me out this morning as she turned off the road, over the bike path, infront of me without looking. Good that my brakes work well.


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 1, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> @ themonkeyman
> No its one we get here at work cant find it on the HH site, but any basic neck warmer like this will do you
> 
> http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...18&prev=/images?q=neck+warmer&hl=en&sa=N&um=1



cool, got one off ebay under a £10, cheers


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 1, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> Ha I had a stupid woman in an Audi TT nearly take me out this morning as she turned off the road, over the bike path, infront of me without looking. Good that my brakes work well.


yes, i encountered a variety of numbnuts in vehicles this morning but i ignored their lack of road sense and basic driving skills in an effort not to overshadow my pleasant pootle into work in the crisp cold sunshine.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 1, 2010)

Takes more than a near nose dive into the side of a crappy sports car to get me down


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2010)

They're all frantic due to having set off at the same time, but having to spend time scraping the ice off ...


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 1, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> They're all frantic due to having set off at the same time, but having to spend time scraping the ice off ...



and getting beaten at lights by a pushbike tends to wind some people up aswell


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 1, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> Ha I had a stupid woman in an Audi TT nearly take me out this morning as she turned off the road, over the bike path, infront of me without looking. Good that my brakes work well.



yep this happened to me this morning except i ended up skidding on the icy road and fell off my bike. am now typing with left hand as a result 
bloody idiot drivers


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> yep this happened to me this morning except i ended up skidding on the icy road and fell off my bike. am now typing with left hand as a result
> bloody idiot drivers



Ah shit sorry to hear that, I was lucky that the path wasn't icy. I must admit the drivers here are as a rule more considerate (mainly due to the way the law here is massively stacked in favour of cyclists), I do tend to get more wound up about inconsiderate cyclists, blocking the bike path by riding side by side (aint funny if they're coming towards you), or not leaving a gap whilst waiting for a green light so others can get past, not having lights on and wondering why no one else is aware that they are there etc etc etc


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 1, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Only if you're going in for major distance / time trials.
> 
> I go on 30 to 50-ish mile Sunday rides with a bunch of people of all shapes and sizes and no one has ever turned up wearing anything remotely like that. When I see people dressed up on commuter rides I tend to wonder just how far they've ridden.
> 
> I'm considering the rubber shorts and the gunk for my longer rides, but never for commuting.



Nonsense!  

Even when my commute was only 7 miles I wore bib tights (and shorts in the summer) and wouldn't be without them. Makes the ride infinitely more pleasant.


----------



## pootle (Feb 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> pleasant pootle



Aww! Paulie! That's very nice of you.  Am having a rayt rubbish day too


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 1, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Even when my commute was only 7 miles I wore bib tights (and shorts in the summer) and wouldn't be without them. Makes the ride infinitely more pleasant.



Yep I agree with this to a point, wear what's comfortable for you (although there are a few lycra warriors out there that make it seem as though its more of a fetish thing) although I have to say I'm not a massive fan of lycra myself, I'm wearing warm running tights over a cycling liner at the moment, should be getting those 3/4 length MTB pants for the warmer weather this week though


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Nonsense!
> 
> Even when my commute was only 7 miles I wore bib tights (and shorts in the summer) and wouldn't be without them. Makes the ride infinitely more pleasant.



doesn't that involve showering off the gunk when you get to work ?


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 1, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Nonsense!
> 
> Even when my commute was only 7 miles I wore bib tights (and shorts in the summer) and wouldn't be without them. Makes the ride infinitely more pleasant.



Yeah, I am still looking at those DHBs from Wiggle.  Cos at the moment I have jeans over the top of my shorts and I reckon after about 2 more rides they are going to piss me off.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 1, 2010)

Jeans are not the ideal trousers for cycling by a long shot, it will hurt after a while I can guarantee it


----------



## Diamond (Feb 1, 2010)

Glorious ride in this morning with the sunshine and all. It's a pity it looks so damn grim for the next two days.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 1, 2010)

Ride in this morning was beautiful. Blue skies, sunshine, a picturesque dusting of snow. 

And on Friday, I managed to leave work bang on five, and it wasn't dark! I mean, it wasn't really light either, but it was definitely twilighty. Roll on the light evenings.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> Jeans are not the ideal trousers for cycling by a long shot, it will hurt after a while I can guarantee it


I'm struggling to find replacements for my La Redoute combats (discontinued) - lightweight, loose-fitting cotton with a few percent elastane.

Managing OK with chinos at the moment, though it takes care when getting on the saddle.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 1, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm struggling to find replacements for my La Redoute combats (discontinued) - lightweight, loose-fitting cotton with a few percent elastane.
> 
> Managing OK with chinos at the moment, though it takes care when getting on the saddle.



Why dont you just get some normal combats (not necessarily British army though, as the new stuff has quite a bit of synthetic in them) be a lot cheaper than the French designer version


----------



## Spark (Feb 1, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> doesn't that involve showering off the gunk when you get to work ?



What gunk?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 1, 2010)

I ride to work in a suit.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 1, 2010)

Spark said:


> What gunk?



Yeah, I was wondering this!


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 1, 2010)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> I ride to work in a suit.



I wouldn't dare (plus It would slow me down a lot), I just get showered and changed at work


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 1, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> Yep I agree with this to a point, wear what's comfortable for you (although there are a few lycra warriors out there that make it seem as though its more of a fetish thing) although I have to say I'm not a massive fan of lycra myself, I'm wearing warm running tights over a cycling liner at the moment, should be getting those 3/4 length MTB pants for the warmer weather this week though



I wear MTB shorts over my bib shorts/tights when commuting.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 1, 2010)

Spark said:


> What gunk?





ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, I was wondering this!



Maybe the lycra fetishists get "over excited"?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 1, 2010)

Gulp. I've just bought a very expensive bike. Getting it on interest free credit, but the deposit alone was over £300. 

I won't be using it for commuting, so not sure why I'm posting here. I just needed to tell someone.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 1, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Gulp. I've just bought a very expensive bike. Getting it on interest free credit, but the deposit alone was over £300.
> 
> I won't be using it for commuting, so not sure why I'm posting here. I just needed to tell someone.



 I know the feeling, been looking through a lot of bike porn recently, but resisting the temptation so far (too many sensible things to pay for this year)


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2010)

Spark said:


> What gunk?



I thought these load-spreading rubber pants things had to be worn _sans underwear_ and needed special goo.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 1, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I thought these load-spreading rubber pants things had to be worn _sans underwear_ and needed special goo.



 *Walks back slowly from the thread*


----------



## plurker (Feb 1, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> *Walks back slowly from the thread*



+1


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not sure about anyone else but my short liners have a chamois padding on the inside and believe me you dont need any gunk for them


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 1, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I thought these load-spreading rubber pants things had to be worn _sans underwear_ and needed special goo.



When someone told you this did they also offer to take photos?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 1, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I thought these load-spreading rubber pants things had to be worn _sans underwear_ and needed special goo.



 

Mate, they're just shorts with slightly padded gusset


----------



## Spark (Feb 1, 2010)

I think they're often worn without pants to reduce chaffing but that's only really a problem on long rides (and maybe gunk may be added). Fine with pants a lot of the time.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 1, 2010)

Spark said:


> I think they're often worn without pants to reduce chaffing but that's only really a problem on long rides (and maybe gunk may be added). Fine with pants a lot of the time.



Ah but I like the feeling of chamois next to my skin


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 1, 2010)

Spark said:


> I think they're often worn without pants to reduce chaffing but that's only really a problem on long rides (and maybe gunk may be added). Fine with pants a lot of the time.


I don't cycle without knickers on


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 1, 2010)

Spark said:


> I think they're often worn without pants to reduce chaffing but that's only really a problem on long rides (and maybe gunk may be added). Fine with pants a lot of the time.



Yeah, I'd never wear pants with cycling shorts or tights. Takes the whole point of a seamless chamois away.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 1, 2010)

<comes back to the thread after long absence to find its all about arses>


cycled for the first time in five weeks today


----------



## Pat24 (Feb 1, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> <comes back to the thread after long absence to find its all about arses>
> 
> 
> cycled for the first time in five weeks today



whoohoo! it's so nice getting back to the saddle. I went cycling to Richmond Park last saturday, which I hadn't done for ages, and it was lovely! we had a sunny, albeit, cold day which was just what I needed


----------



## pootle (Feb 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I don't cycle without knickers on



Me either! What if there was an accident!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 1, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> I wear MTB shorts over my bib shorts/tights when commuting.



what are bib shorts young filter please?

and yup, lush ride today, lightish at 5ish as someone said


----------



## Pat24 (Feb 2, 2010)

oh it was nice this morning, though I wish it was sunny, like last saturday, but oh well, at least it didn't rain on me, I hope it stays dry all day! Waterloo bridge wasn't such a pain, they have resurfaced some of it, but still a long way to go - does anyone know when these works will end?


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 2, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> I'm not sure about anyone else but my short liners have a chamois padding on the inside and believe me you dont need any gunk for them



yep, to coin a phrase, no more gunk in the trunk 

god that sound sproper gross ha ha



ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, I'd never wear pants with cycling shorts or tights. Takes the whole point of a seamless chamois away.



so, I've got a pair of these DHB with padding kind of shorts going on, are you telling me I shouldn't be wearing pants ?

Hmmmm.  Really ?


----------



## hiccup (Feb 2, 2010)

This morning I watched with horrified fascination as a big blob of black road gunk flew up vertically from my front wheel and landed straight in my mouth. It was...salty. Cue several minutes of frantic spitting. Yuck. Do not like.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 2, 2010)

horrible this morning, head wind all the way, drizzle in the face, legs felt very heavy.

but i saw clive anderson walking through highbury fields and didn't shout at him.


----------



## plurker (Feb 2, 2010)

Dear lady with the short dark hair on the A3 northbound to Stockwell, 08.35ish.

I know that you're way cooler than me cause you wear a cap not a helmet
I know that you're way cooler than me cause you ride fixed and your bike has stickers on it
I know that you're way cooler than me cause your rear wheel is larger than your front
I know that you're way cooler than me cause you ride right on the line to the outside of the buslane even though it's clear to your left

However, when I'm sat on your back wheel for 500m trying to get past you, please just fucking pull in a little bit, rather than forcing me to go into the traffic lane to overtake you.  You may be cooler, however I am quicker.

Many thanks
plurker


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 2, 2010)

I only had a brief bit of fun with some impatient yoof who squealed to a halt behind me when he charged around a blind corner too quickly and encountered someone who actually looks out for pedestrians.

He then got in front of me and behind the young woman in front, and feeling exposed, dangerously overtook her on another corner. 

I delighted in powering past him on the straight - knowing full well I was pulling off in 100 yards or so and wouldn't have to keep it up


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 2, 2010)

plurker said:


> You may be cooler, however I am quicker.




Bit windy, but got in before the rain started, so ok.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 2, 2010)

hiccup said:


> This morning I watched with horrified fascination as a big blob of black road gunk flew up vertically from my front wheel and landed straight in my mouth. It was...salty. Cue several minutes of frantic spitting. Yuck. Do not like.



The trick is to keep your teeth clenched 

Not very nice weather this morning rain and high, head winds, but still grinning

(wind will probably change direction for this evening)


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 2, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> yep, to coin a phrase, no more gunk in the trunk
> 
> god that sound sproper gross ha ha
> 
> ...



Yep, that's what I'm telling you  

They'll just chafe and the seams will get annoying.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 2, 2010)

ddraig said:


> what are bib shorts young filter please?









The reason I will wear them, and bib tights in winter, is that there's nothing worse than hooking your shorts on the front of the saddle when in three lanes of traffic. You pull a giant moony and there's nothing you can do about it.

Man, it was embarrassing. I was beeped and laughed at by so many people 

I just find them loads more comfortable than anything else, and comfort on the bike is essential.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 2, 2010)

Keep your lower back warm too (dont ride down)


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 2, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> Keep your lower back warm too (dont ride down)



Yeah, essential on longer rides in spring/winter/autumn. Covers your kidneys, and aching kidneys is a bitch.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 2, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> The reason I will wear them, and bib tights in winter, is that there's nothing worse than hooking your shorts on the front of the saddle when in three lanes of traffic. You pull a giant moony and there's nothing you can do about it..





baggy teeshirts, baggy coat


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 2, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> baggy teeshirts, baggy coat



Yeah but think of the drag ffs


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Feb 2, 2010)

Commute this morning could best be described as terrifying.  The roads were icy as fuck, with the first stages of a thaw leaving a nice slick layer of water on top.  30 minutes of sideways drifts with the only method of control being to slam a foot down and skid yourself around.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Feb 2, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> Yeah but think of the drag ffs



A long flowing dress would stop draughts, I suppose, and the wig would keep your head warm.  The stockings would be good too.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 2, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> baggy teeshirts, baggy coat




No offence intended, but not every cyclist is like you. You have a short commute on a big heavy bike with more lights than Wembley stadium. You wear two pairs of pants, baggy clothes and get annoyed when people overtake you. That's all brilliant for you, but it's a long way from what might be right for other people.

I cycle a minimum of 10 miles at a time, and usually do this twice a day. I don't want my cycle to be uncomfortable and onerous. This is why I wear the most suitable clothing available, other than wearing baggy shorts over the top of cycling shorts/tights for appearence's sake. Cycle clothing is tight for a reason; to reduce wind resistance and to provide comfort. Wearing it does not make you a wanker, it makes you sensible. In the same way, you wouldn't sneer at a rambler for wearing walking boots.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 2, 2010)

i used to cycle about in scaggy track trews and an old t-shirt, although i did purchase a pair of altura padded shorts for comfort in warmer times.

then the missus bought me a pearl-izumi cycling top and bang, i went and bought a pair of altura leggings as well as and i think they're damned marvellous. keep me warm and drier than my old kit, don't make me sweat as much, it's a noticeable difference.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 2, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> No offence intended, but not every cyclist is like you. You have a short commute on a big heavy bike with more lights than Wembley stadium.



I also do 30-plus mile group rides on a Sunday and no one has ever turned up wearing funny trousers - even with the CTC 

Some members of one local group are Brompton / tweed fans.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 2, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Some members of one local group are Brompton / tweed fans.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 2, 2010)

http://www.ecovelo.info/2009/10/13/brompton-world-championship-2/


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 2, 2010)

plurker said:


> You may be cooler, however I am quicker.
> 
> Many thanks
> plurker



NICE


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 2, 2010)

Have you guys seen the Cervello videos ?  Slightly off topic, but they are brilliant and well filmed:

http://www.bartape.net/


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 2, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I also do 30-plus mile group rides on a Sunday and no one has ever turned up wearing funny trousers - even with the CTC



But they're not funny, they're just cycling trousers


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 2, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> But they're not funny, they're just cycling trousers



I think it depends on the shape of the legs inside them tbh


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 2, 2010)

The rain's coming down... I don't have my lenses with me


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 2, 2010)

Raining still here aswell (and I dont have my waterproof jacket with me) :O ah well more reason to hurry up


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 2, 2010)

You'll be able to see though


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 2, 2010)

I haven't got windscreen wipers on my eyeballs


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 2, 2010)

I thought they came with your bike over there


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 2, 2010)

Pah


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ha no more cold wet feet for me I got my pair of Vaude overshoes today (and Zenn and the art of mountain bike maintenance)  chuffed


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 2, 2010)

They've now put vicious speed tables on the back road I use every night as part of "Cycling City" that force cyclists hard over to the left of a potholed country road with concealed entrances. It almost knocked my teeth out


----------



## ddraig (Feb 2, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> The reason I will wear them, and bib tights in winter, is that there's nothing worse than hooking your shorts on the front of the saddle when in three lanes of traffic. You pull a giant moony and there's nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Man, it was embarrassing. I was beeped and laughed at by so many people
> 
> I just find them loads more comfortable than anything else, and comfort on the bike is essential.



 cheers
live n learn

not too wet here and a bit lighter.
west is best


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice warm and dry feet this morning, those overshoes were a good investment 

Consistently improving my times to and from work, I will hit a wall eventually though


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 3, 2010)

Good cycle this morning. Fell in with a rider of similar pace at West Norwood and so there to Kennington was quite a pleasant bit of pacekeeping. 

Hell is muppet cyclists though. Bunching at the lights. Why bother? Why, when you can see a line of cyclists waiting at the lights, block them in on your Brompton by sitting to their right?! Do you really think you're going to pull away faster? It just slows everything down and makes other road users even more frustrated.

Rant for the day over.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 3, 2010)

Ha had an "incident" at the lights last night, some stupid woman (hmmm its starting to sound like I have something against women, I'm sure its coincidence) started off on her "Cloggy special" gripping the handle bar with her left hand and trying to hold an umbrella over her head with her right hand, got hit by a gust and nearly wobbled right into me


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 3, 2010)

I thought last nights cycle home was knackering because I'm getting ill (sneezes, really sore throat, hot head)  
6.30 this morning... changing my tube  couldn't find anything in the tyre, and couldn't find the hole in the tube... will check again tonight.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 3, 2010)

No hassle to speak of. Several incidences of actual politeness on the part of the motoring public. 

*Cyclists *on the other hand ... treating pedestrians (and a couple of very competent young cyclists I see every day) on the shared path in much the same way as cars traditionally treat cyclists on the road.
I really need to get some sort of camcorder organised so I can shame them online.

At least the light is improving so I only get blinded by idiot strobing headlights on the homeward journey.

Cyclists get your own house in order !


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 3, 2010)

Yep as I've said already, the vast majority of problems I've experienced here have been from other cyclists, motorists tend to be very aware of bikes and do as a rule give them lots of space.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 3, 2010)

I used Google Tracks on my phone this morning to plot my route into work. You can then upload the map to the net to share or whatever. It's pretty nifty. It tells you your average speed, elevation and other stuff too.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 3, 2010)

That only for iphone?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 3, 2010)

Android


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 3, 2010)

Robot? I should stop asking silly techie questions


----------



## Crispy (Feb 3, 2010)

Google phones


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 3, 2010)

Ah, thanks Crispy


----------



## pootle (Feb 3, 2010)

Today's commute was lush. Mostly cos I wasn't really commuting just going home from Hackney. Via a caff from brekkie.  No being pulled up by a Community Support Officer like in the morning or having a show down with some road rage-a-licious c**t in the middle of Upper Street like last night 




ChrisFilter said:


> Hell is muppet cyclists though. Bunching at the lights. Why bother? Why, when you can see a line of cyclists waiting at the lights, block them in on your Brompton by sitting to their right?! Do you really think you're going to pull away faster? It just slows everything down and makes other road users even more frustrated.



Ahh! Nicely put Chris 

I was drunkenly trying to make the same point in the pub a while ago but kept wittering on about the "natural" order of cyclists on the road.  What I meant was that some people should realise there should be a kind of grid starting system at lights - you can tell which people deserve pole position and aren't going to hold things up, just as I can tell when I'm going to be able to take all the other commuters at certain bits of my commute.  There are occasions though when you end up over taking the same person ALL THE WAY HOME and at each junction they ride up and in front of you and you have to get past them, blah blah blah.  

That's my rant over.  Back to my essay


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 3, 2010)

pootle said:


> There are occasions though when you end up over taking the same person ALL THE WAY HOME and at each junction they ride up and in front of you and you have to get past them, blah blah blah.


LMAO... this happens to me a lot, although sometimes they don't stop at the junction/lights... think they're going to get home quicker, then I go past them again.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 3, 2010)

pootle said:


> There are occasions though when you end up over taking the same person ALL THE WAY HOME and at each junction they ride up and in front of you and you have to get past them, blah blah blah.



Yeah, this bugs me too. What the fuck is that about? Why do they feel the need to pull in front of people when they know they'll be overtaken seconds later by a swathe of annoyed cyclists.

It's just obstinate.... or plain stupid.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 3, 2010)

.. and just to add that I'm fully aware of my limitations as a fat 50 year old and only get in the way of selfish barstewards on shared paths ...


----------



## Spark (Feb 3, 2010)

pootle said:


> What I meant was that some people should realise there should be a kind of grid starting system at lights - you can tell which people deserve pole position and aren't going to hold things up, just as I can tell when I'm going to be able to take all the other commuters at certain bits of my commute.



I agree it's annoying when slower cyclists push ahead at the lights but don't think it's obvious who will be fastest. I'm sure lots of cyclists push ahead of me because they think I'll be slower (girl and small), then I get stuck behind them. It should just go in order of who reached the lights first. The faster ones can then overtake and get to the next lights first.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 3, 2010)

Spark said:


> I agree it's annoying when slower cyclists push ahead at the lights but don't think it's obvious who will be fastest. I'm sure lots of cyclists push ahead of me because they think I'll be slower (girl and small), then I get stuck behind them. It should just go in order of who reached the lights first. The faster ones can then overtake and get to the next lights first.



Exactly. Line up, then overtake if necessary. 

(incidentally, I always thought you were a bloke)


----------



## pootle (Feb 3, 2010)

I are a small girl, usually with a massive bag on my back.  Somehow this adds to the satisfaction when I do overtake the faster looking types


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 3, 2010)

Not bad, a bit drizzly, but no need to don the dreaded sauna pants.

Huge tree down in the park, totally blocking the path, so almost had to go around on the road ....

... until I remembered that I have a mountain bike with chunky tyres 
(I actually pushed the bike up a bank and through the tree.)

All went swimmingly after that until I was nearly doored by a twat on the main road - well, probably not, as I never ride *that *close but it certainly made me instinctively jump several feet to the right. It's become a reflex action with the aim of at least getting the attention of commuter zombies so they're less likely to do it to someone else.

It made me check my front light ... 

I may need a specific "parked car beam".


----------



## ddraig (Feb 3, 2010)

proper wet!
and had to break and skid when a car drove over a crossing only to end up about 7 yards further up behind another car 
shouted 'get you far did it!?' but just carried on


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 4, 2010)

A bit meh today, I think I've got that third week of training low at the moment (body is knackered but not had enough time to adjust fully to the new regime) but its a case of head down and get through it, I'm sure next week will be better ande spring is on its way


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 4, 2010)

New bike change of plans. Insurance payment for stolen MTB came in the form of a Halfords voucher for £550.... so gonna use that to get a Boardman Team Carbon. Same as every other bike out there, but who cares, it's a great steed.

Strictly not for commuting, mind.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 4, 2010)

things that annoyd me this morning. motorists who don't know how to use indicators. grown men riding bmx bikes with their pants sticking out of their jeans. my back mud guard rattling cos the fixing has broken. the car who overtook me and then had to slow down immediatley cos of the speed humps, causing me to have to brake sudden and hard. the drizzle.

and then someone smiled and said "thanks" cos i slowed to let them cross the road in front of me, and it brightened up my morning


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Feb 4, 2010)

Today, the god of traffic lights was wrathful with me.  Every bastard light on the way in went red as I approached - even the sensor ones with no traffic waiting at the junction.  Every.  Bastard.  One.  Added 10+ minutes to my commute.

Can anyone advise what sacrifice I need to make to appease him?


----------



## Boycey (Feb 4, 2010)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Can anyone advise what sacrifice I need to make to appease him?



ignore him


----------



## plurker (Feb 4, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> (I actually pushed the bike up a bank and *through the tree*.)


 
Did the heat from your lights burn a hole in it as you approached?


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Feb 4, 2010)

Boycey said:


> ignore him



Nevah!  I am a man of morals.  You may scoff at me, waiting at a traffic light at 6 in the morning, in the freezing cold, for 5 bastard minutes, while not a car was to be seen anywhere - but I know I have the moral highground!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2010)

plurker said:


> Did the heat from your lights burn a hole in it as you approached?


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 5, 2010)

Felt pretty good today, legs not hurting as much.  Nearly my first full week complete one more to go tonight


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 5, 2010)

One of my trusty Ortleib panniers has developed a hole which cannot be repaired.  Quite sad at these have given me almost 10 years of service, and in use nearly every day.  

I'm surprised to find that I feel a sentimental attachment to them and am morning their passing.  However they mark the beginning of my car free life - to which I attribute becoming much more healthier and probably happier and generally better off.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2010)

Great ride last night... had plenty more in the tank up Knight's Hill, wasn't even in bottom gear.

This morning was ok n' all. Knees are burning a little and I had planned a couple of hours in the gym tonight + cycle


----------



## plurker (Feb 5, 2010)

All good this morning, caught all the lights just right and got in 5 mins early for once.
One moment of oddness as I heard something clatter through my rear wheel.  I assumed it was something off the road, and it wasn't until I got to work that I noticed that the plastic shield that slides over the keyhole on my D-lock to keep rain out must have fallen off and slipped through the wheel.  I keep it locked round the frame as I ride, so perhaps the vibration had worked the 2 screws loose.


----------



## mattie (Feb 5, 2010)

Shitty cat-eye lights keep failing me.

Roll on lighter evenings.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 5, 2010)

Thought it was pleasantly mild this morning. Nearly wore my shorts.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 5, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> One of my trusty Ortleib panniers has developed a hole which cannot be repaired.  Quite sad at these have given me almost 10 years of service, and in use nearly every day.
> 
> I'm surprised to find that I feel a sentimental attachment to them and am morning their passing.  However they mark the beginning of my car free life - to which I attribute becoming much more healthier and probably happier and generally better off.


Not even a big bit of gaffa?

Had a really nice cycle in, the roads are really quiet before half 7. Off early today, so should be quiet again on the way home


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not even a big bit of gaffa?
> 
> Had a really nice cycle in, the roads are really quiet before half 7. Off early today, so should be quiet again on the way home



Makes such a difference having empty roads. I love cycling home after the gym on a Friday night. Very few cars and fuck all other cyclists.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 5, 2010)

Got my 3/4 length Hummer shorts things yesterday, tried em out this morning (with long johns and overshoes mind) very comfortable, a bit like cool Plus Fours  (although the crotch padding needs to wear in a bit and shape to my arse, its a bit like wearing a nappy at the moment, maybe I need some gunk)


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 5, 2010)

Pretty good.  Been into work (5 miles) then down to Bourneville and back (return trip of about 12 miles), then going to cycle home again (another 5).  Makes up for not cycling all week!


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 5, 2010)

GF is pressuring me into getting a helmet  suppose it would be sensible though


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 5, 2010)

Determined to leave work while it's still light today.
I have a new bit of traffic calming to learn to jump over.

The local council has placed it just before a concealed entrance when I don't want to be riding in the gutter - it's downhill so I'm doing 20-something anyway - so no cars have any excuse to overtake, and the road surface is so rough I need all of it to dodge the seams in the tarmac and the potholes and random displaced rocks and dead animals.

One wonders if they actually monitored the traffic before spending the money.
The senior transport bod famously cannot actually ride a bike.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 5, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> GF is pressuring me into getting a helmet  suppose it would be sensible though


Might as well. For a large chunk of the year it acts in place of the lightweight hat you might wear anyway. (or maybe it's just because I have no hair ...)


----------



## plurker (Feb 5, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> GF is pressuring me into getting a helmet  suppose it would be sensible though



Why not compromise - get one then hang it off your handlebars.

Why *do* people do that


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 5, 2010)

plurker said:


> Why not compromise - get one then hang it off your handlebars.
> 
> Why *do* people do that



I do it when i get off the bike, when I am riding it's on my head


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> GF is pressuring me into getting a helmet  suppose it would be sensible though



Not necessarily. I wear one in winter, where I might slip on ice or something. In summer I don't though. Suppose you've seen the stats on helmet wearing and accident rate/proximity of cars, etc? Irrelevant on Dutch cycle paths though.


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 5, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Not necessarily. I wear one in winter, where I might slip on ice or something. In summer I don't though. Suppose you've seen the stats on helmet wearing and accident rate/proximity of cars, etc? Irrelevant on Dutch cycle paths though.



What stats are these?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> What stats are these?



I don't have time to Google it, but there's an ongoing debate supported by studies that show that cars are far less careful of cyclists with helmets on than cyclists without. Cars drive something like an average of 1 or 2ft closer to cyclists with helmets on, and more accidents occur. 

Furthermore, cycle helmets aren't tested for collisions, only for falls, so if you are hit it doesn't tend to make too much of a difference whether you have a helmet or not.

There is also a clear correlation between compulsory helmet wearing and road deaths.

So, in winter, when there's a higher chance of non-collision based accidents, I wear a helmet. In summer, I don't.

The govt have commissioned a report to look into the for/against helmet argument and are currently struggling to find a good enough reason to recommend wearing a helmet, so Cycling Weekly say.


----------



## pootle (Feb 5, 2010)

My cycle home was lush.  First time I've cycled home from work in daylight this year.

All the lights were in my favour, flew past loads of other cyclists and even managed to wind up a motorist.

Lush.  I've had a rayt good day and this was just the icing on the cake


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 5, 2010)

Lovely leaving work at 3 and cycling home not needing lights 

Only called one person a cunt on the way home.


----------



## pootle (Feb 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Lovely leaving work at 3 and cycling home not needing lights
> 
> Only called one person a cunt on the way home.



Biddly knows 

Sorry I was all wierd and confusing and refreshed last night btw


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 5, 2010)

I was proved right about the traffic calming, I jumped it, and was followed over by a Suzuki jeep that was hardly affected by its existence. I made it go right over the other side of the road to overtake before I pulled over for the long, slow bit.

I let one speed junkie past then got in the way of the next one on the way to my right turn at the end and caused him to brake fairly firmly, but he had time to sound his horn so I must have judged it correctly.
(He was clearly planning to overtake me then cut in front to turn left.)

No way is the council actually serious about slowing down the boy racers.

I can see this is going to be a long project - it may take my entire last 10 years of cycling home that way.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2010)

Good cycle home despite being tired and miserable. Seemed to have reached a new base level of fitness that I can access even when pooped.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 5, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Not necessarily. I wear one in winter, where I might slip on ice or something. In summer I don't though. Suppose you've seen the stats on helmet wearing and accident rate/proximity of cars, etc? Irrelevant on Dutch cycle paths though.



Yes I have seen the stats and you are right not much danger from cars here but the GF worries about me 
Just trying to find a helmet that doesn't look too stupid


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 6, 2010)

pootle said:


> Sorry I was all wierd and confusing and refreshed last night btw



S'ok, i'm confused most of the time


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 8, 2010)

Cycle was hard going this morning, weather was not great and I was blown around all over the fucking place.  I reckon Iif I had fitted a sail to my back, I would have taken off from Wandsworth Bridge and landed at London Bridge and as for that sleet/hail stuff, ouch, double ouch.

How are you guys doing ?  Good weekends ?


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 8, 2010)

very very cold!


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah wasn't it, I must remember to check out the weather a bit more before setting off ha ha


----------



## haZe36 (Feb 8, 2010)

Woke up with a very dodgy stomach this morning, but managed to ride in 'incident free'


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2010)

It was a bit wobbly this morning.
Tyres OK, I suspect it's my front wheel anticipating the arrival of its replacement in a day or two - hopefully it will hold out till then - no visible cracks so far ...


----------



## hiccup (Feb 8, 2010)

There seemed to be a headwind in every direction this morning. Was knackering. 

It now appears to be snowing


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 8, 2010)

hiccup said:


> It now appears to be snowing



yeah not really liking the look of this


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 8, 2010)

Brrrr


----------



## kropotkin (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm getting closer and closer to having to spend money on my drivetrain. Chainring/chain interface slipping when I put too much pressure on the pedals in smallest and middle chainring, front mech won't push chain into the largest. 
I love my bike, but it seems to cost me £50-100 a year in maintainance and parts. Maybe I should suck it up and buy a road bike.... 
(riding a 2000 kona manomano)


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 8, 2010)

Apart from nearly being blown apart, that was my fastest ride so far. Must have been a tail wind


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2010)

It even managed a few specks of snizzle here in the sunny southwest ...

Heavy going at the moment for some reason ... perhaps I get tired when others get cold symptoms ....

Tired of selfish cyclists too. Especially the ones with the flashing lights they hope will let the peasants know that the boy racer is on his way through and isn't going to stop.

I go out of my way to cycle off road and I have to put up with 2 wheeled idiots in place of 4.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2010)

kropotkin said:


> I'm getting closer and closer to having to spend money on my drivetrain. Chainring/chain interface slipping when I put too much pressure on the pedals in smallest and middle chainring, front mech won't push chain into the largest.
> I love my bike, but it seems to cost me £50-100 a year in maintainance and parts. Maybe I should suck it up and buy a road bike....
> (riding a 2000 kona manomano)



That's an expensive bike you have there ..

My Giant ATX was £400 in 2001 and I've already bought two wheels so far this year which cost half that much... but then I would have needed them whatever frame they were attached to.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 8, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> Apart from nearly being blown apart, that was my fastest ride so far. Must have been a tail wind


i didn't  head wind all the way home, snow in my eyes, seriously cold, not much fun at all. ah well, the joys of 2 wheels are myriad and many....


----------



## hiccup (Feb 8, 2010)

Had a very chilly ride home. Overtook some nutter just wearing shorts and t-shirt.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 8, 2010)

hiccup said:


> Had a very chilly ride home. Overtook some nutter just wearing shorts and t-shirt.


you or him?!


----------



## Diamond (Feb 8, 2010)

Did anyone mention the cold?

Brrr....


----------



## ddraig (Feb 8, 2010)

lush, dry, light and fast! not too cold


----------



## hiccup (Feb 8, 2010)

Heh, most definitely him.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 8, 2010)

ddraig said:


> lush, dry, light and fast! not too cold


----------



## ddraig (Feb 8, 2010)

Diamond said:


>



  west is best!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2010)

Tougher than it should've been... and when this happens I keep thinking its because I've got a streaming cold and hacking cough, then get home and there is something wrong with my bike 

Getting bored of checking the tyre pressue every other day... but going to check it again tonight... if it's not that, something else is off


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 9, 2010)

Really slow, treacle like journey for me. That's what I get for not cycling for about a week. Oh, and having a really, really heavy pannier. Nice weather though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 9, 2010)

Really sluggish this morning - in spite of my rock hard new tyres with reduced contact area and well cleaned and oiled transmission. Though I found just enough energy to embarrass one youngster a bit right at the end of our journey - he was clearly desperate not to arrive after a mad, fat old geyser on a Volvo Estate of a bike. 

I'm beginning to wonder if I actually do get colds, but asymptomatic ones. 
Running eyes are to be expected when the temperature's 1.4 degrees C, but my nose was snottier than usual....


----------



## hiccup (Feb 9, 2010)

bracing, but enjoyably so this morning.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 9, 2010)

Could feel me eyeballs freezing over this morning but otherwise a nice ride in


----------



## Boycey (Feb 9, 2010)

After yesterday's blizzard I've packed ski goggles just in case


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 9, 2010)

Pretty good ride today and yesterday, really enjoying it still.  Any idea what I can do to keep my ears warm ?  I got a anti freeze neck guard thing, but thats not great for ears as I don't want it to cover my mouth.


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 9, 2010)

Strong headwind, it was like cycling through treacle at one point.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 9, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> Pretty good ride today and yesterday, really enjoying it still.  Any idea what I can do to keep my ears warm ?  I got a anti freeze neck guard thing, but thats not great for ears as I don't want it to cover my mouth.



I wear either a fleecy headband thing or a hat with flaps that go over your ears. Or both


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Feb 9, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> Pretty good ride today and yesterday, really enjoying it still.  Any idea what I can do to keep my ears warm ?



I'd suggest a buff - http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/dhb_Buff/5360032136/.  Wear it under a lid as a skullcap covering your ears, or just roll it into a headband.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a collection of baggy hats to wear under my helmet - a double layer knitted one for when it's mild, and fleece ones for when it's nippy. The helmet itself is sufficient for 8 months of the year.

That and a fleece scarf - I'll wear a second one, backwards over my chin in extreme conditions.


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 9, 2010)

Lemon Eddy said:


> I'd suggest a buff - http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/dhb_Buff/5360032136/.  Wear it under a lid as a skullcap covering your ears, or just roll it into a headband.



Yeah. but that's going to cover my mouth and nose isn't it ?  I don't really want that, I just want the ears covered


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 9, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> Yeah. but that's going to cover my mouth and nose isn't it ?  I don't really want that, I just want the ears covered











*scarpers*


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2010)

ears covered, but not your head? ear muffs?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2010)

I've got some like this but black, tend to just wear a beanie though


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 9, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> Yeah. but that's going to cover my mouth and nose isn't it ?  I don't really want that, I just want the ears covered



No, it'll only cover your ears if you roll it up and use it as a headband.

Get one, essential cycling kit imho. Couldn't live without mine.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Feb 9, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> Yeah. but that's going to cover my mouth and nose isn't it ?  I don't really want that, I just want the ears covered


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2010)

Very bjon borg


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Feb 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Get one, essential cycling kit imho. Couldn't live without mine.



Damned right.  I've used them as sweatbands hiking through rainforests, as a balaclave under a snowboard helmet in -30, and in pretty much every condition between.  One of those ridiculously simple little things that are both flexible and effective.

Got a free one from them, when I emailed in a photo showing one being used to strain water prior to boiling it.


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 9, 2010)

Lemon Eddy said:


>



well i look like a doughnut already, can't see this is going to push me over the edge, cos I am already over the edge


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 9, 2010)

*ARSE !!!!!!*

Was gaily whizzing past the queing cars on the way out of work when I changed up a gear and *bang *!

I stopped - assuming my rear derailleur had stuffed itself into my brand new rear wheel ...

The charging connector of my NiMH battery had self-destructed and the hefty wires shorted together causing at least one cell to explode. 











So I had to limp home with my backup Cateyes - gawd I felt naked.

Hopefully I've only trashed a few cells so will be able to buy a few replacements and make up a reasonable spare - that in addition to £25 for a whole new one.



I will be fitting a fuse.

Meanwhile I'll have to wash it all down with vinegar to deal with the alkali electrolyte.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 9, 2010)

Knees are a bit knackered today after a lengthy diversion on the way back yesterday.

I might give it a rest for a couple of days and get the tube.

I can't decide whether that buff looks naff or not.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2010)

Why don't they teach you how to fix bikes at school?   dropped mine just before cycling home, brakes went all wonky, or they might've been already (which could've been my problem this morning). Tinkered a bit, and they're ok now, probably not right, but they don't rub, and I can brake. Just seems like one thing after another goes wrong with it!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 9, 2010)

To be perfectly honest, after 33 years on two wheels (first 10 motorised), I've only recently persevered with getting my brakes working properly. 

For the first 10 years of pedal-power I was riding a 10 speed and trashing Halfords wheels so rapidly that the rear wheel at least was always too wobbly to have the brakes adjusted properly and I relied on the soles of my shoes. 

But last weekend I actually set my new pads up with toe-in.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 9, 2010)

Well... I washed everything down with vinegar and then water, took out the one exploded cell and after a bit of soldering, I'm currently charging a reduced voltage battery.

Off to order a new battery, plus one extra cell...


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 9, 2010)

I've been cycling to work since the snow fecked off, it's only just under 2 miles to work so not the longest workout, but once last week and today I took a longer route home that included a 1 mile hill climb. About 5 miles in total, looking forward to the lighter evenings when i can go longer on the flat to the next hill and make it a longer ride, or just cruise along the seafront for the pleasure!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 10, 2010)

fucking brilliant. cycling around a roundabout going up york way and some fucker in a chaffeur driven merc cuts me up, despite my clearly having the right of way. i swerve to a stop to avoid a collision, yell some abuse and then recommence my journey. as we're going up the hill, he's had to slow in traffic and i'm thinking, "when i catch up with you...." and start slamming it on the pedals.

next thing i know, there's a cop car come flying by me, blues and 2's going, and he pulls the fucker over  i come to a stop and the cop says, "we saw him cut you up, leave this to us" and they start doing the all-over vehicle check and "please would you step out of the vehicle sir?"  made me morning, made my day, made my week....


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Diamond (Feb 10, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fucking brilliant. cycling around a roundabout going up york way and some fucker in a chaffeur driven merc cuts me up, despite my clearly having the right of way. i swerve to a stop to avoid a collision, yell some abuse and then recommence my journey. as we're going up the hill, he's had to slow in traffic and i'm thinking, "when i catch up with you...." and start slamming it on the pedals.
> 
> next thing i know, there's a cop car come flying by me, blues and 2's going, and he pulls the fucker over  i come to a stop and the cop says, "we saw him cut you up, leave this to us" and they start doing the all-over vehicle check and "please would you step out of the vehicle sir?"  made me morning, made my day, made my week....





Nice one.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 10, 2010)

That wind was a fucker, but the hale going over Blackfriars Bridge was great fun 

Felt sorry for the poor fuckers without drops and sunglasses


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2010)

I never know if it's just me that gets affected by the wind... swing round a corner and can hardly move - I end up laughing to myself when it's that strong


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 10, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fucking brilliant. cycling around a roundabout going up york way and some fucker in a chaffeur driven merc cuts me up, despite my clearly having the right of way. i swerve to a stop to avoid a collision, yell some abuse and then recommence my journey. as we're going up the hill, he's had to slow in traffic and i'm thinking, "when i catch up with you...." and start slamming it on the pedals.
> 
> next thing i know, there's a cop car come flying by me, blues and 2's going, and he pulls the fucker over  i come to a stop and the cop says, "we saw him cut you up, leave this to us" and they start doing the all-over vehicle check and "please would you step out of the vehicle sir?"  made me morning, made my day, made my week....





excellent!


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 10, 2010)

Slow and steady today, great morning for it though. As per usual, there was a policeman hiding round the corner between Fetter Lane and Fleet Street waiting to fine unwary cyclists who were robbing old ladies and committing arson. Sorry, I meant cycling through red lights.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2010)

Really?

I cut up through Shoe Lane, so never go round that way... but they sometimes wait just by Victoria Embankment side of Blackfriars Bridge.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 10, 2010)

Had sun, snow, blue skies and gale force winds on the way in today.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 10, 2010)

I've been a wimp lately and haven't been cycling in, b'cos i just can't handle this cold. I'm struggling to sleep properly at night as a result - god, i do wish spring would bloody hurry up and arrive


----------



## Pat24 (Feb 10, 2010)

It was a windy morning, which added the extra pressure on the knees, but i made it on good time. The highlight was going onto Waterloo brigde, only to see a fluid flow in the traffic and a fricking bus behind me at 15 miles an hour! I had to pedal for dear life!


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 10, 2010)

By the way, has anyone ever heard of (or had/have) raynoud's disease? 
It's when your fingers or toes go white and numb from the cold, due to poor circulation. I seem to have had this problem since just before christmas when the weather started to get so cold.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 10, 2010)

Well managed to have my first accident this morning, it snowed last night and as is normal here, today was the first time in weeks I haven't seen gritters everywhere on the way in. Anyway pedalling at a reasonable pace down a long, snow covered bikepath, ring my bell as a warning and start to overtake a group of about 4, when some old guy in the middle of the group decides to pull out, without any indication, directly infront of me, I apply the brakes, bike disappears from under me and I now have a sore elbow. The daft bastard didn't even indicate that he'd noticed me going over and carried on down the path, acted quite surprised when he then received some abuse as I passed him 5 min later.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 10, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> The daft bastard didn't even indicate that he'd noticed me going over and carried on down the path, acted quite surprised when he then received some abuse as I passed him 5 min later.



In Dutch presumably ?


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 10, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> In Dutch presumably ?



Nah it was my usual English with a bit of German thrown in, my point was however universally understandable 

My elbow hurts and I've got a blood spot on my shirt


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 10, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> I've been a wimp lately and haven't been cycling in, b'cos i just can't handle this cold. I'm struggling to sleep properly at night as a result - god, i do wish spring would bloody hurry up and arrive



Get the right clothes and the cold becomes irrelevant.


----------



## pootle (Feb 10, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> By the way, has anyone ever heard of (or had/have) raynoud's disease?
> It's when your fingers or toes go white and numb from the cold, due to poor circulation. I seem to have had this problem since just before christmas when the weather started to get so cold.




Yup me.  Thread here: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=310792&highlight=raynauds

I've been taking gingko biblao since christmas and layering up, but really nothing seems to be helping - in fact my fingers were so swollen and hurting so much it was making me cry - when you're cycling in the dark, with snow blowing in your face, its really not much fun 

Should sort out that trip to the doctors I reckon.


----------



## pootle (Feb 10, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Get the right clothes and the cold becomes irrelevant.



Apart from unless you have a SYNDROME!   Syndrom-ist 

I'm still cycling though even with my syndrome.  I'm an example to you all, I know


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 10, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fucking brilliant. cycling around a roundabout going up york way and some fucker in a chaffeur driven merc cuts me up, despite my clearly having the right of way. i swerve to a stop to avoid a collision, yell some abuse and then recommence my journey. as we're going up the hill, he's had to slow in traffic and i'm thinking, "when i catch up with you...." and start slamming it on the pedals.
> 
> next thing i know, there's a cop car come flying by me, blues and 2's going, and he pulls the fucker over  i come to a stop and the cop says, "we saw him cut you up, leave this to us" and they start doing the all-over vehicle check and "please would you step out of the vehicle sir?"  made me morning, made my day, made my week....



Proper awesome.

Apart from a bad case of the wind (no not me), I had a good ride in today.  Still need to sort the old ears out though.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 10, 2010)

pootle said:


> Apart from unless you have a SYNDROME!   Syndrom-ist
> 
> I'm still cycling though even with my syndrome.  I'm an example to you all, I know



To be fair, Hellsbells didn't say she had raynauds, she just said she felt like she might have.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 10, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> To be fair, Hellsbells didn't say she had raynauds, she just said she felt like she might have.



i'm pretty sure i do. I have all the symptoms. And google never lies. 

btw, do you really never feel cold when cycling atm? Please can you detail exactly what you wear? Did it cost a fortune?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2010)

Doesn't everyone get cold finger tips at some point when cycling... I sometimes get the numb thing, but not nearly as severs as you and pootle describe


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Doesn't everyone get cold finger tips at some point when cycling... I sometimes get the numb thing, but not nearly as severs as you and pootle describe



It's horrible. I get 2 fingers that turn completely white and then go blue. It started spreading the other day to the other fingers, which was when i thought maybe i should lay off the cycling til it gets a bit warmer. I wear thick ski type gloves that have always been ok, up until this winter


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 11, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> i'm pretty sure i do. I have all the symptoms. And google never lies.
> 
> btw, do you really never feel cold when cycling atm? Please can you detail exactly what you wear? Did it cost a fortune?



Not cold in the least... I'd describe myself as cosy! But then I do cycle at quite a pace, and always end up quite sweaty.

I wear a thermal t-shirt, long-sleeve t-shirt as well if it's really cold, then bib tights (like full length cycling shorts that have a top half as well) then a thermal cycling jacket. For modesty I wear a pair of shorts over the top of the lycra. I wear thick hiking socks, sometimes with normal socks underneath, overshoes, and some Altura winter cycling gloves that I got from Evans once for about £20. I wear a Seal Skinz skull cap under my helmet and have a buff I wear around my neck and covers my chin.

Got most of the clothes from Decathlon in Surrey Quays.

Thermal t-shirt: £10
Bib-tights: £25
Thermal cycling jacket: £60
Overshoes: £10
Gloves: £20
Skull cap: £12
Buff: free with Cycling Plus magazine
Hiking socks: £10

I'm genuinely never anything but nice and toasty. The right clothing makes a huge difference. 

The thermal jacket is possibly the best item of clothing I've ever bought: http://www.btwincycle.com/EN/black-comp-jacket-09-92194861/


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh, and I chickened out this morning 'cos I played football last night and I'm hobbling all over the place. No amount of gym or cycling prepares you for a game of 5-a-side. Lethal!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 11, 2010)

The only bits I have problems with are my fingers early in my half hour ride and my toes at the end.

I rely on layers - cotton tee shirt, cotton rugby shirt, long double shell top (poly cotton / nylon), and a scarf.

I'll pop buttons if I get too warm.


----------



## chintz (Feb 11, 2010)

Bloody cold this morning


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fucking brilliant. cycling around a roundabout going up york way and some fucker in a chaffeur driven merc cuts me up, despite my clearly having the right of way. i swerve to a stop to avoid a collision, yell some abuse and then recommence my journey. as we're going up the hill, he's had to slow in traffic and i'm thinking, "when i catch up with you...." and start slamming it on the pedals.
> 
> next thing i know, there's a cop car come flying by me, blues and 2's going, and he pulls the fucker over  i come to a stop and the cop says, "we saw him cut you up, leave this to us" and they start doing the all-over vehicle check and "please would you step out of the vehicle sir?"  made me morning, made my day, made my week....



Splendid.


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 11, 2010)

I have the same thing Hellsbells - it's horrible.  It's really painful when your fingers turn white / blue and go numb, especially when you get back into the warm and they start to defrost.

When it's really cold I wear glove liners and top notch ski gloves (glove liners really help by the way).  Even then my fingers can go numb - regardless how fast I cycle.  I also have (self diagnosed) raynards.  Apart from my fingers turning blue the rest of my body stays cosy.

I'm thinking about getting some medication as I'm off for a ski holiday in a few weeks - but looking on the internet it seems the medication is not without its problems.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 11, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> I have the same thing Hellsbells - it's horrible.  It's really painful when your fingers turn white / blue and go numb, especially when you get back into the warm and they start to defrost.
> 
> When it's really cold I wear glove liners and top notch ski gloves (glove liners really help by the way).  Even then my fingers can go numb - regardless how fast I cycle.  I also have (self diagnosed) raynards.  Apart from my fingers turning blue the rest of my body stays cosy.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting some medication as I'm off for a ski holiday in a few weeks - but looking on the internet it seems the medication is not without its problems.



Have a look at handlebar position. On my mtb I get totally dead hands 'cos the position is no good for me. On my road bike I have no such problems because I use multiple hand positions.


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 11, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Have a look at handlebar position. On my mtb I get totally dead hands 'cos the position is no good for me. On my road bike I have no such problems because I use multiple hand positions.



Thanks for the advice, but it's definitely the cold.


----------



## Pat24 (Feb 11, 2010)

Soooo cold! the wind was like a brick wall! My legs were soo tired after my ride!


----------



## plurker (Feb 11, 2010)

It seemed to be national 'I'll pull out of the junction to join the carriageway and the hell with you if I block the buslane' day today. 3 times, and 2 of them started gesticulating liuke it was my fault for daring to have the right of way.

Not cold other than the first 1/2 mile or so, I'm wearing a Howies Merino baselayer and a Pearl Izumi soft-shell jacket.  Thin lycra tights, overshorts for the benefit of others, normal socks, windproof oversocks, silk gloveliners and gloves, all cheapo stuff from Decathlon


----------



## hiccup (Feb 11, 2010)

Merino base layers ftw


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 11, 2010)

plurker said:


> It seemed to be national 'I'll pull out of the junction to join the carriageway and the hell with you if I block the buslane' day today. 3 times, and 2 of them started gesticulating liuke it was my fault for daring to have the right of way.



Yeah I had some of this, this morning.  Another thing that I am getting more annoyed about.

Cycle paths.  The one in Shepherds Bush is great.  But the pedestrians that don't see the big cycle on the floor.

Erm look down, and then move out of the way.  Have had to tell someone to watch out 3 times this week and then nearly stacked it on the mud after I had to swerve to avoid two more happily walking along without a care in the world.

Look on the ground.  The cycle sign is there for a reason.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 11, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> Look on the ground.  The cycle sign is there for a reason.



Is this a "cycle path" or a *shared* path. ?

In my world it's disabled first, pedestrians second, cyclists third, boy racers not at all when there are other people about.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 11, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Is this a "cycle path" or a *shared* path. ?


Cant speak for anyone else but I do have the same problem here, people bimbling along and blocking the cycle path when there's a perfectly good (and empty) pavement running parallel to it. Pain in the arse, even worse than slow bikes that pull out in front of me without any indication  (oh there was a bit of damage done in my accident yesterday, I just had to buy a new back light  )


gentlegreen said:


> In my world it's disabled first, pedestrians second, cyclists third, boy racers not at all when there are other people about.



Agreed


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 11, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Is this a "cycle path" or a *shared* path. ?
> 
> In my world it's disabled first, pedestrians second, cyclists third, boy racers not at all when there are other people about.



I am not sure, how do I find out ?

The thing is, there are two paths at the bottom of Shepherds Bush green, one has cycles on it, the other doesn't.  So being the kind of normal semi-intelligent person that I am, one would assume that if I was a pedestrian I would walk on the one that does not have the cycles PAINTED ON THE FLOOR.

Sorry, rant over.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 11, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> I am not sure, how do I find out ?
> 
> The thing is, there are two paths at the bottom of Shepherds Bush green, one has cycles on it, the other doesn't.  So being the kind of normal semi-intelligent person that I am, one would assume that if I was a pedestrian I would walk on the one that does not have the cycles PAINTED ON THE FLOOR.
> 
> Sorry, rant over.



Two seperate narrow paths ?

That's simply never going to work. The best you can do is ring your bell and feel fully justified in doing so.

I had a copper on a bike bear down towards me on his right hand side of the local mixed path the other day (it probably has a bike painted on that side somewhere) - while everyone else just treats it like a normal UK road.

.. but this macho git wasn't going to budge.

The local council thought they would be able to fit a tramline in as well ...


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 11, 2010)

that pic you have put up, I think that is the south side.  I am talking about here:


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 11, 2010)

Interesting cycle home 

Gear cable snapped, not even going to try fixing it... to the bike shop she goes


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Interesting cycle home
> 
> Gear cable snapped, not even going to try fixing it... to the bike shop she goes



Blimey.

Coincidentally I'm replacing mine this week after 8 years / 15,000 miles because the outers are a bit cracked.

Never had a gear cable fail, but it's only recently I've got to grips with keeping my gear changers set up - I've gone for months at a time with cogs or whole ranges missing.

It's really not as scary as it looks.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 12, 2010)

First cycle in this week - amazing how quickly you lose your fitness.

When living in Hackney not cycling was not really an option as it used to take me about 90 minutes on the bus compared to half an hour on the bike.  However, now that I've moved to Walthamstow and am right near the tube it can be very tempting to jump on the Victoria line which whooshes me straight to work in about the same time as it takes to cycle.  However, this laziness must stop - next week I am going back to the righteous path of cycling every day.


----------



## Boycey (Feb 12, 2010)

Back on a fixed gear after 4 months off, got my commute back under 30 minutes


----------



## hiccup (Feb 12, 2010)

Got the bus, so I was, of course, late.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 12, 2010)

My ride is somewhat harder on the wrists than before - now I've fitted my new front wheel to match the back. The Mavic 721 rims are recommended for 2.30 to 3.00 inch tyres, but my 1.75 Continental "Country Plus" tyres seem to sit well enough in them. Hopefully the extra weight is compensated a bit by the harder, narrower central tread ...

I may have to replace the Suntour front fork now .. though hopefully that helps protect the Giant ATX frame that has a reputation of breaking around the headstock ...


----------



## pootle (Feb 12, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> It's horrible. I get 2 fingers that turn completely white and then go blue.



Sounds Raynaud's-ish to me.  Do they sorta look waxy and, well dead?

Mine don't go blue though...just sorta come back to life.  But so very painful. And they swell up so much too that I can't bend/fold my fingers.


As for my commute this morning, I was hungover.  Possibly still pisssed which is not the time to practise my cycling ninja skillz/trying to show off in front of boys


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 12, 2010)

pootle said:


> Sounds Raynaud's-ish to me.  Do they sorta look waxy and, well dead?
> 
> Mine don't go blue though...just sorta come back to life.  But so very painful. And they swell up so much too that I can't bend/fold my fingers.



The turning blue bit would suggest Raynaud's but tbh your white fingers sound as though they're just getting cold. Dont forget even if you have the best of gloves on, if you're losing too much heat generally your body will eventually cut off the circulation to the extremities which will result in cold, white fingers (and toes) and swelling and pain once circulation returns. I'd still recommend you have yourself checked out though just to be sure


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 14, 2010)

Evening people, didn't want to start another thread as all the great advice comes from this thread anyway:

I have been looking at these:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=46396

and these:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/dhb_M1_MTB_Shoes/5360033176/

First things first, are they compatible together ?  And what do you all think ?


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 15, 2010)

and so another week begins, good ride in this morning, my time was better again (after the recent slow patch) even though I had a mahoosive rucksack on my back.

I'm starting the next phase of my fitness regime, I'm starting to go jogging in my lunchbreak to balance the biking out a bit.

PS chuffed to bits the biking is already having an effect I now fit comfortably into the Pearl Izumi shorts I got last time I was in the States

PPS off to the States again soon, be stocking up on cheap tools and spare parts


----------



## pootle (Feb 15, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> I have been looking at these:
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=46396
> 
> ...



Opinion seems to be split on crank brothers stuff. Looky:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=309172&highlight=Crank


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 15, 2010)

pootle said:


> Opinion seems to be split on crank brothers stuff.



Couldn't comment on it myself, no experience, I'm happy with my bog standard Shimano pedals and shoes, no compatibility problems, good value and more than good enough for what I need them for.


----------



## pootle (Feb 15, 2010)

And you'll note from the thread I linked that I have no experience of Crank Bros stuff either, but still manage to derail the thread somewhat and possibly commment the most


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 15, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> Couldn't comment on it myself, no experience, I'm happy with my bog standard Shimano pedals and shoes, no compatibility problems, good value and more than good enough for what I need them for.



yeah I think I am going for shimano md520 pedals and not too sure on the shoes yet.  but can have them fitted and adjusted plus shoes for £80 - £100


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 15, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> yeah I think I am going for shimano md520 pedals and not too sure on the shoes yet.  *but can have them fitted and adjusted* plus shoes for £80 - £100



It aint difficult to do and might save you a few bob (got my pedals from amazon and shoes from CRC both special offers)


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 15, 2010)

hmm, this dude that I got my bike from is pretty good, and I don't mind spending a couple of extra quid doing it.  What shoes did you get mate ?


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 15, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> hmm, this dude that I got my bike from is pretty good, and I don't mind spending a couple of extra quid doing it.  What shoes did you get mate ?



OK no problem, its just even technical incompetants like me can manage getting pedals changed and adjusted so its not that hard 

Got a pair of these, wear them with a set of neoprene overboots at the moment though as they dont insulate well, nice and comfy.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=46594


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 15, 2010)

Cool, yeah I think i need something waterproof and warm ish, my feet are freezing at the moment.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 15, 2010)

These are the overboots I have paid less for them over Amazon mind

http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...duct=9293;ID=78d69288a28718a780d9b7086d56176a


----------



## plurker (Feb 15, 2010)

do they go over trainers Fuchs66?  I've been looking for a pair that will go over my trainers.  I don't want to ride with clips, and all the overshoes I've seen aren't wide enough for trainers.



edit (there are perhaps too many instances of the word 'trainers' in that post)


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 15, 2010)

plurker said:


> do they go over trainers Fuchs66?  I've been looking for a pair that will go over my trainers.  I don't want to ride with clips, and all the overshoes I've seen aren't wide enough for trainers.



Probably not I dont think the soles on trainers would be stiff enough, your better off getting a decent set of lightweight hiking boots for the colder weather, its what I used to wear with my old "normal"pedals.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 15, 2010)

The only shoes I find suit me and are available in size 13, are indoor soccer shoes, but I have to use the stiffeners from the pair of Shimanos I once had - before they decided to drop the design and anything similar in my size.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 15, 2010)

it's bloody snowing. Again  
Not looking forward to cycling home. Atall.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 16, 2010)

A relative breeze with my new wheels, brake and gear cables. 

I even got my lights back in action - the new batteries arrived .. soldered two replacement cells in the one I blew up and got an hour and 20 mins out of what is now my spare battery with all 20 watts of lights on, before I got bored and charged them.. 

But I'm now the size of a house and totally lacking vim and vigour .. I am going to have to put some miles in before daring to show up for any CTC rides.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 16, 2010)

Wet. Cold. Also: wet.

Glad I had a spare pair of socks at work.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 16, 2010)

Good today, snowed last night so was a bit slower than usual but a nice ride in.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 16, 2010)

It's pissing down here....i'm putting off leaving the house, but running out of time before I'll be late for the job.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2010)

soaked to the skin, everything wet, from socks to upwards. (luckily, i keep spare socks, pants, shoes in drawer of desk but office looks like a chinese laundry)


----------



## plurker (Feb 16, 2010)

*sings praises of waterproof socks and jacket*
I needs to buy some proper waterproof cycling trousers I think, my regatta overtrousers aren't really waterproof enough to cope with that.

I spent 5 mins stood on the Clapham Road directing traffic around another cyclist who'd been knocked off and was lying prostrate in the road, though he got up after about 5 mins and hobbled to the pavement.  GWS rider.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 16, 2010)

Just had a bit of a blizzard here, the trip home could be "interesting" 

Ordered a helmet to placate the OH (ordered a couple of tools to cheer me up aswell)


----------



## Boycey (Feb 16, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> Just had a bit of a blizzard here, the trip home could be "interesting"
> 
> Ordered a helmet to *placate the OH* (ordered a couple of tools to cheer me up aswell)





old hag?


----------



## Boycey (Feb 16, 2010)

mine was cold and wet but also pleased cos i dropped off a freshly repaired power supply for my favourite mixer in the world to the repair shop


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 16, 2010)

Boycey said:


> old hag?



"Other half"  

she's young and nubile (and German and commanding)


----------



## Boycey (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 16, 2010)

A stream of youngsters overtook me on the steepest hill this morning. 

A tee shirt I put on clean last night had a definite "amine" odour after my ride in this morning, so I reckon something is amiss ... keep wanting to pee too ...

Also been getting slight headaches ...


----------



## pootle (Feb 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> soaked to the skin, everything wet, from socks to upwards. (luckily, i keep spare socks, pants, shoes in drawer of desk but office looks like a chinese laundry)



Same here - even my bra was wet! And I've got a pretty decent, technical rain coat.

Was a fairly unpleasant ride in though.  Maybe it was a combo of the wet and the wind and the cold but the rain was actually painful on my face really.  Usually I don't mind cycling in the rain, I find it invigorating almost but I was really hating my ride this morning 



plurker said:


> I spent 5 mins stood on the Clapham Road directing traffic around another cyclist who'd been knocked off and was lying prostrate in the road, though he got up after about 5 mins and hobbled to the pavement.  GWS rider.



Well done plurker   what is GWS though?


----------



## Boycey (Feb 16, 2010)

great white shark, the only way to commute on wet days


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Feb 16, 2010)

pootle said:


> Well done plurker   what is GWS though?



According to google, a GWS bike is one of these:

GWS Scout bike







Surprised he should have had an accident really.  Seems eminently prepared for city commuting.


----------



## pootle (Feb 16, 2010)

I STILL don't understand! Great White Shark whut?


----------



## Boycey (Feb 16, 2010)

Spoiler: ride to work on of these


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2010)

i think that there boycey is on drugs myself...


----------



## pootle (Feb 16, 2010)

He's clearly totally out of his mash pipe


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2010)

all caked up innit


----------



## plurker (Feb 16, 2010)

pootle said:


> what is GWS though?


GWS = Get Well Soon

My missus rides the same route about 30 mins later and there were still police and an ambulance there


----------



## pootle (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh.

Well, well done you anyway, and yeah, hope the fella is alright.

Wierdly this morning, cycling accidents were at the forefront of my mind (prob cos of the foul weather) but if you had a major spill, like being carted off in an ambulance, what happens to your bike? 

If you're in no state to be worrying about locking it up etc what happens, I mean, the back of an ambulance isn't really the place to put a bike eh?


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 16, 2010)

Para-medics flog it on e-bay perks of the job 'n all that


----------



## plurker (Feb 16, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> Para-medics flog it on e-bay perks of the job 'n all that



you spelt 'police' wrong...


----------



## Boycey (Feb 16, 2010)

i believe the police take custody of the bike if you're involved in an accident requiring you to be ambulanced off.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 16, 2010)

plurker said:


> you spelt 'police' wrong...





You dont know the para-medics that I do


----------



## Pat24 (Feb 16, 2010)

pootle said:


> Oh.
> 
> 
> Wierdly this morning, cycling accidents were at the forefront of my mind (prob cos of the foul weather) but if you had a major spill, like being carted off in an ambulance, what happens to your bike?
> ...



I have been wondering exactly the same thing!


----------



## plurker (Feb 16, 2010)

As Boycey said - if you're in an accident and incapable of moving your own vehicle the responsibility falls to the police.  I don't know about bicycles, but for motorbikes they take them all the way to the pound at Perivale and then charge you £150 to get them back.


----------



## Boycey (Feb 16, 2010)

Pat24 said:


> I have been wondering exactly the same thing!



see post 1812.


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 16, 2010)

hammered it to work today, but got a puncture just outside the office, changed the inner tube with help from my mate and repaired the other.  Glad that is out of the way, was expecting it all the time, and now i know exactly what to do


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 16, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> hammered it to work today, but got a puncture



bloody hell that didn't take long you only just got that bike


----------



## Cid (Feb 16, 2010)

Fuck me that was grim...


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 16, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> bloody hell that didn't take long you only just got that bike



yeah mate 2 weeks and one day


----------



## pootle (Feb 16, 2010)

Cid said:


> Fuck me that was grim...



Tru' dat.   

Cycling in this morning was grim but I kept thinking "ahh, it'll have stopped by the time I'm riding home at 8pm" but still as grim, eh? 

Fingers crossed it'll be a bit drier tomorrow or at least not cold AND wet.


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 16, 2010)

pootle said:


> Cycling in this morning was grim but I kept thinking "ahh, it'll have stopped by the time I'm riding home at 8pm" but still as grim, eh?



It was proper horrid, but I rode like something possessed, just wish my tube had stuck with it


----------



## Cid (Feb 16, 2010)

pootle said:


> Tru' dat.
> 
> Cycling in this morning was grim but I kept thinking "ahh, it'll have stopped by the time I'm riding home at 8pm" but still as grim, eh?



Ridiculous amount of standing water on my way home, was ok round Islington, but Holloway road to home was covered in the stuff. Shoes currently taking pride of place on the radiator.



> Fingers crossed it'll be a bit drier tomorrow or at least not cold AND wet.



Yep, I kind of started off home with the thought 'ah well, just wet, I'll live with it', about 5 minutes later I stopped being able to feel my thumbs and started to ponder whether the rain was turning into sleet... Forecast is a bit better tomorrow, but we'll see I suppose.


----------



## fjydj (Feb 17, 2010)

pootle said:


> Oh.
> 
> Well, well done you anyway, and yeah, hope the fella is alright.
> 
> ...



when I had a spill off my bike and stupidly broke my ankle, the ambulance people did indeed put my bike in the ambulance!!! and we dropped it off at my place before going to KCH. I was less than a mile from home, and I think they were more worried about leaving it than I was.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 17, 2010)

shock horror, it's not raining or snowing or freezing cold today 
Someone please tell me this is the start of spring - enjoyed my ride in today for the first time in months


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 17, 2010)

indeed, i'd almost forgotten what it was like to cycle in with little inclement weather after the driving rain and sweeping sleet and blowing blizzards that have been the norm of late.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 17, 2010)

Something isn't right with my bike, but I can't work out what. It feels funny in the forks, and I feel like I'm getting resistance from the back wheel. I've cleaned everything thoroughly (I clean it most days with Muc Off anyway, but this time used degreaser, etc), tyres have 100psi in each. Brake blocks are all correctly aligned. There doesn't seem to be any buckling. Bit of a puzzle. Maybe I need a new hub?


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 17, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Something isn't right with my bike, but I can't work out what. It feels funny in the forks, and I feel like I'm getting resistance from the back wheel. I've cleaned everything thoroughly (I clean it most days with Muc Off anyway, but this time used degreaser, etc), tyres have 100psi in each. Brake blocks are all correctly aligned. There doesn't seem to be any buckling. Bit of a puzzle. Maybe I need a new hub?



I had a frame break on me - I didn't notice it when I was not on the bike as the frame was in place and nothing rubbed.  However when sitting on it the frame buckled slightly and the back wheel started to rub against the frame.

You would expect a broken frame to be obvious, but it took me a little while to realise.  This may be your problem.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 17, 2010)

Lift it off the ground and give it a spin. 
maybe you've over-cleaned it


----------



## tommers (Feb 17, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> I had a frame break on me - I didn't notice it when I was not on the bike as the frame was in place and nothing rubbed.  However when sitting on it the frame buckled slightly and the back wheel started to rub against the frame.
> 
> You would expect a broken frame to be obvious, but it took me a little while to realise.  This may be your problem.




Yes, this happened to me too.  Took it to the shop and said "I think I need a new bottom bracket", they called me later and said "your right chainstay has snapped."


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 17, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Lift it off the ground and give it a spin.



No shit  Thanks though 

Na, I cleaned it thoroughly in response to it feeling 'weird'.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 17, 2010)

I've been guilty in the past of never getting around to pumping up my tyres and having the sidewalls break up.

I once took my bike to the shop and had all these "experts" playing with it - looking for a broken frame without ever inspecting the tyres.

It's a "Specialized Concept Store" now 

I can't believe I took so long to get my finger out and start doing it all myself -  I used to rebuild entire motorcycles in the past, but got the fear for a bit...


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 17, 2010)

tommers said:


> Yes, this happened to me too.  Took it to the shop and said "I think I need a new bottom bracket", they called me later and said "your right chainstay has snapped."



So that's what the bit of the frame is called.  Chainstay next to the drop outs.


----------



## Cid (Feb 17, 2010)

Got in about an hour ago, nice ride tonight.


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 18, 2010)

Ride was glorious this morning, felt a bit wobbly last night after the puncture the day before.  maybe I just need to have a bit more faith in the bike.  i think I got back to that today.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 18, 2010)

Excellent ride in today the snow has melted and not too much water on the ground, at last I came across someone who rides at a good pace, she even overtook me once (as I was still accelerating away from a corner) managed to beat a moped again aswell


----------



## plurker (Feb 18, 2010)

Ride in today was great, but my brakes are still squealing - not been right since rotors and pads were all replaced by my LBS in Nov, and then returned to the LBS a week later to be completely stripped again.  Have now come to the conclusion that that LBS is in fact no good , and will be going to De Ver in Streatham tomorrow to get the whole set up sorted out 



Fuchs66 said:


> managed to beat a moped again aswell


I used to ride a motorbike on my commute, and kept seeing cyclists keep up with me whenever I stopped at the lights.  That was my main motivation in getting a bicycle, fitter, cheaper and same speed


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 18, 2010)

plurker said:


> I used to ride a motorbike on my commute, and kept seeing cyclists keep up with me whenever I stopped at the lights.  That was my main motivation in getting a bicycle, fitter, cheaper and same speed



Yep there's a few people at work who live in the same area as me and I'm a lot faster than those who use public transport and often faster than those who drive in


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 18, 2010)

Sitting here in the office with fingers that remind me of my motorcycle rebuilding days. 

Chain came off the *front *sprocket this time and wrapped itself around the pedal arm.
Doubtless partly due to my new speedy gear changing mechanism and having given the chain extra oil this morning because of the weather.

Note to self to pack rags and extra surgical gloves, and barrier cream until it's all set up properly  ...

This may well be my justification for getting a service clamp organised.


----------



## Boycey (Feb 18, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Sitting here in the office with fingers that remind me of my motorcycle rebuilding days.
> 
> Chain came off the *front *sprocket this time and wrapped itself around the pedal arm.
> Doubtless partly due to my new speedy gear changing mechanism and having given the chain extra oil this morning because of the weather.
> ...



hmmmmmmm


----------



## tommers (Feb 18, 2010)

plurker said:


> Ride in today was great, but my brakes are still squealing - not been right since rotors and pads were all replaced by my LBS in Nov, and then returned to the LBS a week later to be completely stripped again.  Have now come to the conclusion that that LBS is in fact no good , and will be going to De Ver in Streatham tomorrow to get the whole set up sorted out




Just out of interest, which LBS was this?  De Vere is local to me so it may be that I use the LBS too....


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 18, 2010)

Boycey said:


> hmmmmmmm


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 18, 2010)

What do people think about these ?  Probably going for them plus the md520 pedals for £90 fitted.







Good deal ?


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 18, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> No shit  Thanks though
> 
> Na, I cleaned it thoroughly in response to it feeling 'weird'.



So what's the deal with your bike?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 18, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> So what's the deal with your bike?



Dunno... I've thoroughly inspected the frame and forks and they seem ok.

Weird.

Maybe I'm just feeling weird, though. The gym was a real effort today.


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 18, 2010)

Snowy!


----------



## braindancer (Feb 18, 2010)

It's been a bad week for soakings this week - third time I've been soaked to the bone this evening.....


----------



## Cid (Feb 18, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> What do people think about these ?  Probably going for them plus the md520 pedals for £90 fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personally don't like SPDs, have had them seize up on me before... The Time Atac system is a far more elegant solution. SPDs only have an advantage if you really need to adjust the tension (eg for some kinds of racing)...


----------



## hiccup (Feb 19, 2010)

There seem to be crazy big potholes everywhere. Cos of all the cold weather I suppose. Shall be submitting some reports later today: 

http://www.fillthathole.org.uk/


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm holding back on my pothole reports until the weather improves so they get repaired properly ...

My own commute was reasonably pain-free this morning - having tightened the front changer limit screw so the chain didn't fly off again.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 19, 2010)

Cid said:


> Personally don't like SPDs, have had them seize up on me before... The Time Atac system is a far more elegant solution. SPDs only have an advantage if you really need to adjust the tension (eg for some kinds of racing)...



Dunno - another advantage of SPDs is that (in many cases) you can clip into either side of the pedal.  When riding in London and therefore having to clip in and out constantly at traffic lights this, in my experience, makes SPDs much more convenient.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2010)

Would've been almost perfect if I hadn't been fooled by a brief hail shower just as I was leaving and put on the waterproofs.  I was wetter on the inside by the time I got home. 

No one tried to kill me - though a dog threatened to bite me in the park.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 20, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Would've been almost perfect if I hadn't been fooled by a brief hail shower just as I was leaving and put on the waterproofs.  I was wetter on the inside by the time I got home.
> 
> No one tried to kill me - though a dog threatened to bite me in the park.



I too had a near miss with a dog last night - a boozer hadn't seen me coming and thought it was clear to cross and so sent his massive rottweiler running across the road straight into my path.  I swerved and missed it by inches.  Bloody hell I nearly shat myself - I thought I was going to go straight into it, fall off, and then have my face mauled off. 

But it was all ok.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Feb 20, 2010)

Just started cycling again, and I've so missed it! Was really pissed off last night because I had no lights and had to go back to walking!


Just wanted to share that, for no good reason.....


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2010)

Oswaldtwistle said:


> I had no lights





I no longer have the ancient rim dynamo set on my bike like I did when my lights were a lot less reliable, but I often carry a spare battery (good for an hour or two), always have a set of elderly Cateyes in my bag, and keep another set in the office that so far only my colleague has used.

I usually have a few mini LED torches in my manbag.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Feb 20, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


>



According to my local cycle shop there is no way of adding a rear light to my bike without removing my pannier bag, or buying a new pannier with a light fitting on it (£40).

I'm getting a second opinion from my local 'Dr Bike' tomorrow......



Must admit, lights aside, I much prefer my new Ladies bike to any of the gents bikes I've owned. Crossbars shomossbars


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2010)

Oswaldtwistle said:


> According to my local cycle shop there is no way of adding a rear light to my bike without removing my pannier bag, or buying a new pannier with a light fitting on it (£40).


Where there's a will.. 



> Must admit, lights aside, I much prefer my new Ladies bike to any of the gents bikes I've owned. Crossbars shomossbars


I quite often look longingly at bikes like that. It's probably also a gentler ride than my sporty alu-framed mountain bike with "downhill" wheels and "country" tyres - the shocks are a bit rubbish so are graunched up hard -   The seat's set so high I usually try to find a kerb to get on the thing or if I'm stopping at lights.


----------



## Cid (Feb 21, 2010)

braindancer said:


> Dunno - another advantage of SPDs is that (in many cases) you can clip into either side of the pedal.  When riding in London and therefore having to clip in and out constantly at traffic lights this, in my experience, makes SPDs much more convenient.



It would, if you couldn't do that with ATAC, but you can.


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 21, 2010)

I got a bit of a problem with my bike.  When I am pedalling i can hear a clicking noise, it's not to do with the chain as I have oiled that recently and it seems fine.  It's always in the same place when I pedal and when i stop pedalling you can't hear it any more.

Any ideas ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2010)

You've eliminated the derailleurs needing tweaking ?

Is it always in the same gears ?

Are you sure it's clicking and not squeaking ?


----------



## Cid (Feb 21, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> I got a bit of a problem with my bike.  When I am pedalling i can hear a clicking noise, it's not to do with the chain as I have oiled that recently and it seems fine.  It's always in the same place when I pedal and when i stop pedalling you can't hear it any more.
> 
> Any ideas ?



You sure it's not the chain? Sometimes a link can seize, it's pretty hard to see... Pedal it slowly and watch the rear derailleur like a hawk, if it makes any unexpected movements, that may be your problem.

May also just be that you've lost tension in the RD cable and the chain is rubbing, adjust the tension with the barrel adjuster on the gear lever.

Also check all the bolts on your cranks (you should do this anyway), although problems there don't usually manifest as a click.


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 21, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> You've eliminated the derailleurs needing tweaking ?
> 
> Is it always in the same gears ?
> 
> Are you sure it's clicking and not squeaking ?



It's in any gear, and yeah it is definitely clicking.

I'm not too sure on the maintenance side though


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 21, 2010)

also, it only makes a click when I am on it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> It's in any gear, and yeah it is definitely clicking.
> 
> I'm not too sure on the maintenance side though



I need to watch this myself :- 
http://bicycletutor.com/adjust-rear-derailleur/

First make sure that your rear one isn't actually loose on the hanger like mine was.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 22, 2010)

Motherfucker. All changed. All ready to jump on the bike. But can't find my gloves. 

AAARGH


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 22, 2010)

I wish I could rein in my language but those F*ing flashing front lights are making a civilised off-road stretch almost as annoying as being stuck in traffic.

That, plus I got stuck behind mr plod for a big chunk of the ride after foolishly letting him pass when I joined the path - perhaps his total lack of lights made him feel vulnerable. I barely had to pedal - he was though - perhaps his chain was rusty.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 22, 2010)

Went to gym instead. Found gloves. Typical.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 22, 2010)

Not looking forward to the coming week much. Getting wet occasionally is ok, getting wet every day is just rubbish.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 23, 2010)

Not been too bad... was rainy on Monday on the way in but that's it so far. Little bit windy.

Loads of coppers on bikes at Ludgate Circus this morning, about 10!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 23, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not been too bad... was rainy on Monday on the way in but that's it so far. Little bit windy.
> 
> Loads of coppers on bikes at Ludgate Circus this morning, about 10!



Yeah, they're often there. And on Newgate.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 23, 2010)

I've seen a couple before, but there were about 10, 2-3 on every exit.


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 23, 2010)

Bit shocked with a pending repair bill on my bike - probably over £300.  It's a custom build and somehow there's a mix of 9 and 10 speeds gears that needs to be sorted.  Chain / cassette and chain rings need to be replaced.  The components are either XT or Ultrega so just the big chain ring is costing £75 to replace.

Until the weather get much better I'll be sticking with my single speed to keep my posh bike in good nick.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2010)

So what do you get for £75 ? How much better is it than one that costs a tenner ?


----------



## braindancer (Feb 24, 2010)

Cid said:


> It would, if you couldn't do that with ATAC, but you can.



Aha - well in that case I might just investigate!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 24, 2010)

I might get some ATACs. I really like not being clipped in on my commute, just feels easier and nicer, but it does mean I'm wasting the opportunity to train up my pedal pulling muscles, as opposed to just the pushing ones. 

Cycling to Brighton this weekend and will be using my SPD SLs, and I just know my pull muscles are gonna suffer.

Otherwise, a good commute this morning. Nice feeling, being quite fit.


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 24, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> So what do you get for £75 ? How much better is it than one that costs a tenner ?



I asked about getting a chain ring from the Deore range, much cheaper and perfectly functional.  However it turns out that they are not compatible and I'd have to replace other stuff so I could move down to the Deore range.

I can't offer an explanation as to why it's so expensive.  Perhaps someone else can?  However I don't regret getting a high spec bike built in the first place as it's silky smooth and a real pleasure to ride.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 24, 2010)

The daft thing with the Alivio chainset I have is the individual chainwheels quickly add up to more than the price of the whole thing - though last time I was lucky enough to buy a set that had been removed from a new one for under a tenner. (but foolish enough not to buy another set or two when I could. 

I'm guessing the Alivio is one notch down even from the basic Deore.


----------



## Boycey (Feb 24, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> So what do you get for £75 ? How much better is it than one that costs a tenner ?



£10 chainring: made from fairly soft aluminium, mid/low grade machining: less precise teeth and more likely to be ovoid (no chainring is perfectly circular, the more expensive it is the closer the closer it gets generally). oh, and the perennial bicycle issue- it's heavier.

£40-75 (there is definitely a premium for shimano compatibility but proprietary components is part of the price you pay for innovation)  chainring: made from a much harder aluminium alloy, very high grade machining with ramps and pins to aid shifting under load (these make a huge difference to shifting and cost lots to engineer correctly). definitely lighter and in the case of dura-ace: hollow! 

if you want high end cutting edge components and a bike that rides like a dream then that's the price you pay. if you aren't bothered then fine but don't knock it till you tried it, pretty much all of us started out on cheap bikes and found ourselves spoilt once we tried a *proper* machine.

my commute was pretty damp but was made considerably more bare-able by quality of my bike.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 24, 2010)

Aluminium ? 

I'd have the teeth off one of those in a flash


----------



## Diamond (Feb 24, 2010)

I think it's time to put my bike in for a post winter service. All this riding around over fucking huge potholes can't have done it any good. I'm pretty sure I need a new chain ring - chain keeps falling off when I try to change up - and almost certainly need a new cassette and chain too. On top of that my front light bounced off into oblivion the other day while going over a particularly rough bit of road that the council have neglected to sort out.

I anticipate a hefty bill.


----------



## tommers (Feb 24, 2010)

wet.  again.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 24, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I'm pretty sure I need a new chain ring - chain keeps falling off when I try to change up - .


That'll be your "H" screw that needs adjusting.

Got mine sorted. I can now confidently graunch the gripshift either way without getting in a tangle.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 24, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> That'll be your "H" screw that needs adjusting.



Ah, OK. I really need to get myself a place on one of these bike maintenance courses.


----------



## Boycey (Feb 24, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Aluminium ?
> 
> I'd have the teeth off one of those in a flash



7075 heat treated: hard as nails, they even use it for fixed sprockets 

...though not my sprockets  can you post a link to a tenner steel chainring?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 24, 2010)

Boycey said:


> can you post a link to a tenner steel chainring?



Just seen that the ones for my Alivio would be £14.99

http://www.flcuk.com/search/results.asp?zoom_query=alivio+chainring


----------



## Boycey (Feb 24, 2010)

for the middle ring


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 24, 2010)

Boycey said:


> for the middle ring



I've given up on the idea of buying individual rings - though I would be interested to know if my front changer (SRAM 3.0) could handle a 22 / 38 / 48 combination ..

But it's difficult enough to find that chainset in 28/38/48 ...


----------



## Cid (Feb 24, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> I might get some ATACs. I really like not being clipped in on my commute, just feels easier and nicer, but it does mean I'm wasting the opportunity to train up my pedal pulling muscles, as opposed to just the pushing ones.
> 
> Cycling to Brighton this weekend and will be using my SPD SLs, and I just know my pull muscles are gonna suffer.



Yeah but you use racing pedals that can only be clipped into one way... I'd never go back to standard pedals, just feels weird and underpowered. Your muscles get used to to it really quickly anyway, that bit gets a fair amount of use as it is.




BigPhil said:


> Bit shocked with a pending repair bill on my bike - probably over £300.  It's a custom build and somehow there's a mix of 9 and 10 speeds gears that needs to be sorted.  Chain / cassette and chain rings need to be replaced.  The components are either XT or Ultrega so just the big chain ring is costing £75 to replace.
> 
> Until the weather get much better I'll be sticking with my single speed to keep my posh bike in good nick.



Assuming that's for both bits of a double chainring right?

It's well worth learning to do the work yourself; quick look at CRC and you could do it for £120 and have a spare 175mm set of cranks (they're doing one of the Ultegra chainsets for £40, down from £104). Cables etc would add a bit to that, not much though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 24, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Ah, OK. I really need to get myself a place on one of these bike maintenance courses.



http://bicycletutor.com/adjust-rear-derailleur/

I'm pretty sure there's a link there for the front one.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 24, 2010)

Cid said:


> Yeah but you use racing pedals that can only be clipped into one way... I'd never go back to standard pedals, just feels weird and underpowered. Your muscles get used to to it really quickly anyway, that bit gets a fair amount of use as it is.



Yeah, hence the ATRACs. I'll keep the racing pedals for my weekend bike, and put ATRACs on the commute bike.


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 24, 2010)

Cid said:


> Assuming that's for both bits of a double chainring right?
> 
> It's well worth learning to do the work yourself; quick look at CRC and you could do it for £120 and have a spare 175mm set of cranks (they're doing one of the Ultegra chainsets for £40, down from £104). Cables etc would add a bit to that, not much though.



Replace the whole crank set as (apparently) you cannot fit Deore chain rings on Ultegra / XT crank sets.

That's a good discount, if I knew about it before I may have done it myself.  I'll often do repairs myself but for this job I didn't fancy spending what would have probably been the best part of a day freezing my arse off when I can leave a professional to sort it.


----------



## Boycey (Feb 24, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I've given up on the idea of buying individual rings - though I would be interested to know if my front changer (SRAM 3.0) could handle a 22 / 38 / 48 combination ..
> 
> But it's difficult enough to find that chainset in 28/38/48 ...



i think the leap of 16 teeth is a bit much, the total difference in drive length on an 11-28 would be massive. ditch the grannyring


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 24, 2010)

Boycey said:


> i think the leap of 16 teeth is a bit much, the total difference in drive length on an 11-28 would be massive. ditch the grannyring


I forgot about that. 
I had a heck of a job getting the chain length right to just about cope with the "illegal" extremes as it is.

I manage well enough with the 28 tooth cog, but it *is *Bristol and I seem to be adding a stone in weight with each advancing year. 

I find the 48 tooth big cog with the 11 to 32 tooth rear and 26 inch wheels suits me when I'm out on a long ride ..


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 24, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I forgot about that.
> I had a heck of a job getting the chain length right to just about cope with the "illegal" extremes as it is.
> 
> I manage well enough with the 28 tooth cog, but it *is *Bristol and I seem to be adding a stone in weight with each advancing year.



Stop drinking the smoothies then!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 24, 2010)

nothing to do with age, mate, fix the diet!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 24, 2010)

Recently it was the cold weather making me eat loads of fried potato and camembert, washed down with a particularly nice vin de pays d'Oc.


----------



## Boycey (Feb 24, 2010)

"jack frost made me do it"


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks like the bearings seem to be faulty on my left pedal, taking it back to matey boy tonight


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 25, 2010)

ok so the pedals were knackered, took them to the bike shop he changed them over for better pedals then sent me on my way.  Nice bloke.

Highly recommend him if any of you are around that way:

http://www.cycleworx.co.uk/


----------



## mattie (Feb 25, 2010)

tommers said:


> wet.  again.



Today has finally made up my mind.

I'm campaigning for indoor cycle routes.


I got so drenched I've actually got swimmer's ear.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice sunny morning up here


----------



## mattie (Feb 25, 2010)

To be fair, most of the water made its way into my face from the wheels of lorries.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 25, 2010)

mattie said:


> Today has finally made up my mind.
> 
> I'm campaigning for indoor cycle routes.
> 
> ...












An illustration of why a mountain bike is the appropriate vehicle for my commutes - would have been worse, but I'm making a point of riding through puddles to keep the mud and grit in check.

My 8 month old chain feels awful - in spite of me cleaning it every weekend and oiling it daily.

Methinks I probably need to start chucking a bucket of water over it every evening ...


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2010)

mattie said:


> To be fair, most of the water made its way into my face from the wheels of lorries.


yum


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 25, 2010)

I quite often ride through manure on the way home - I'm grateful for mudguards and a general absence of fast moving traffic.


----------



## turing test (Feb 26, 2010)

My ride has changed a lot since I posted here last.  Now days I cut through the yard of some apartments to a small street right at the start, the cut through saves me a lot of auto traffic plus is more fun.

Today it was misty so it was a little bit cool.  Also last night I installed new brake pads and cables, partly because I have ridden in the rain a lot recently.  The action of the lever is so much easier now, it’s kind of hard to believe I can still lock up my rear brakes.  

Like I do most days I rode through the Dutton park grave yard for a little extra ride time + a few hills. 






The big hill is at section 3a and 3b


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 26, 2010)

I think some other cyclists take a short cut through a sprawling hospital on the way home...

I suppose at least there's less activity in a cemetery.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 26, 2010)

Didn't bring my waterproof trousers with me today. We shall have to wait and see if this was a rash decision.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 26, 2010)

weather's looking peachy right now and bbc says it will continue, your decision was blemish free I think


----------



## hiccup (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah, but I've trusted the BBC before...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 26, 2010)

I went by the radar yesterday and went home completely over-dressed expecting the rainstorm from hell coming up from the south. 

Looks like it's all up north today ...


----------



## turing test (Feb 26, 2010)

Graveyard rule for doing intervals and fucking around.  Just don't hit a tomb stone


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm super-sluggish at the moment - some kind of lurgi finally broke out over the past few days - light on the sneezing and coughing, heavy on the feverish / knackered ... probably ought to be sitting on a beach instead of at work ...


----------



## plurker (Feb 26, 2010)

Weird this morning. I dropped my BadBoy off last night to De Ver to get the brakes finally fixed, so today I borrowed the missus' Trek 7.2.  
Totally different riding position, and the wrong size for me - it felt like I was riding a horse, not a bike.  And it took me about 10 mins longer cause it's so much heavier.  Still, at least it was dry for once and, dare I say it, getting brighter...


----------



## ddraig (Feb 26, 2010)

nice n dry and sunny  bit bright in the eyes tho


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2010)

there was blood


----------



## mattie (Feb 26, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> there was blood



That time of month?


----------



## hiccup (Feb 26, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> there was blood



Bad blood?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2010)

i crashed - my first proper prang


----------



## mattie (Feb 26, 2010)

Ouch.  Sorry to make light.  You OK now?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2010)

i thought i was terribly injured cos there was blood everywhere, but when i got in the shower to wash it all off, they were only little cuts. i wanted scars!


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 26, 2010)

good to hear you are ok dude


----------



## turing test (Mar 1, 2010)

It was raining so I walked.  I was a little jealous of the folks that rode by.  I had to take the bus home as it was raining too  hard to walk.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 1, 2010)

La la la la la what a glorious morning for a cycle into work - an excellent start to the week....


----------



## hiccup (Mar 1, 2010)

braindancer said:


> La la la la la what a glorious morning for a cycle into work - an excellent start to the week....



My thoughts exactly. Was just a shame I had to get off my bike when I got to work.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 1, 2010)

Beautiful morning, wasn't it? 

Gave my new sat nav unit a run this morning. Didn't navigate with it or anything, just enjoed the stats it was giving me on my ride. Moving average, total average, amount climbed, gradiant maps, etc, etc. Love it!


----------



## plurker (Mar 1, 2010)

First commute with brakes that work since November, no squeals, no grinding of pads, and a bike that actually stops on a 6p.  Nuff respect to De Ver cycles, who made light of the issue where another LBS repeatedly failed.
I've got a new job starting in 3 weeks that will cut my commute from 10 miles to 6 each way - I'm not sure that's a good thing, but working on the South Bank's gotta beat Dalston


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2010)

typical - today's a day off


----------



## Boycey (Mar 1, 2010)

sunny! 

but a bit sad i wasn't on the colnago which is now up, running and utterly awesome


----------



## themonkeyman (Mar 1, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> typical - today's a day off



yep, same, but I think I am going to go for a bit of a ride later


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 1, 2010)

Still a bit nippy but SUNNY and i wore sunglasses and pretended it was spring  Amazing to see a blue sky when i left the house this morning.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2010)

it IS spring now, isn't it?


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 1, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> it IS spring now, isn't it?



i thought spring only officially starts when you change the clocks...?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2010)

it's the first day of spring today innit? 1st March?


----------



## mauvais (Mar 1, 2010)

New chainring (£45), new chain (£30), new cassette (£48), and in for two new Hope Tech M4 brakes (£165 each) today. Finally it will be super fast and work again


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 1, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> it's the first day of spring today innit? 1st March?



Spring starts on March 21st, doesn't it?

EDIT: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/4767522.stm

Traditionally, the night of March 20th/21st.


----------



## turing test (Mar 1, 2010)

It’s almost Autumn and with all the rain it has cooled down.  It’s pissing again this morning so I will probably take the bus.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 2, 2010)

Pick up my new bike at lunch 

Not gonna be using it for commuting, of course, but giving it a blast home tonight. Can't wait


----------



## themonkeyman (Mar 2, 2010)

Man, that was a sweet ride this morning.  Glorious sunshine, felt really good too.  Hope you all had a good ride in


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2010)

i hope it's like this wednesday & thursday. tempted to go for a ride this afternoon, but i've got...er...a swelling


----------



## Spark (Mar 2, 2010)

I have tonsilitis at the moment so can't cycle - missing all this lovely sunshine. Itching to get back on the bike as soon as I'm better.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 2, 2010)

sping ere in the 'diff! 
was very lovely and dry


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 2, 2010)

Almost disappointed I don't have many excuses to use my lights. 
I almost feel safer in poor light with my lights on than in bright sunlight when they don't show up.

Hopefully my sinuses will finally clear up in a day or two and I can start actually looking forward to the ride home again - it's fine once I actually get going though ...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 2, 2010)

Picked up new bike 

Also, taking a new route thanks to 'avoid main roads' option on bike GPS. A little further, but a lot nicer.


----------



## Boycey (Mar 2, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Picked up new bike
> 
> Also, taking a new route thanks to 'avoid main roads' option on bike GPS. A little further, but a lot nicer.



whatcha got? 

my commute is depressing me- i wanna be a courier again when it's like this


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 2, 2010)

Boycey said:


> whatcha got?
> 
> my commute is depressing me- i wanna be a courier again when it's like this



Nothing too special, a Boardman Team. Couldn't quite justify the extra £200 for the carbon... the Mrs needs a holiday. Gonna keep the Giant for the commute, use the Boardman for club runs and sportives.

Looking forward to trying out the SRAM groupset.


----------



## Boycey (Mar 2, 2010)

nice  got to update some pics on the "post a pic of your wheels" thread myself


----------



## turing test (Mar 3, 2010)

It was dry with wet surfaces to work.  I got road spray and mud but little else.  After I arrived the dogs and cats started falling.  By the time I had to leave it had slowed down but was still a drizzle.  So I went to the bike shop next to my office annd bought a cycling cap.  I haven't ridden in the rain enough to warrent one until now.  The ride home was OK and I didn't get to wet.  The cap helped but if this keeps up its time to instal some fenders.  There is some flooding in parts of Queensland inland from here but I think Brisee will miss it


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 3, 2010)

Took some getting used to the Boardman. A lot more aggressive geometry than my Defy, so at first I felt way too big for it, and way too over the handlebars. Very unsettling. Felt like I'd go over the top when going down hills.

About 8 miles into the ride though it sorta clicked, though, and I realised how good a bike it is. Very stiff, very sure-footed. The double tap gearing system is very nice. To go up a gear it just needs a really light touch, and no having to move hand position.

By the time I was nearing home I was throwing it round corners and powering along with a big grin on my face. Very much a weekend sportscar kinda bike though. Defy much more suited to the commute.

Slow puncture, mind. And I'm gonna need a longer seat post.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 3, 2010)

I know I don't _strictly_ belong here, but there's nowhere else to put it...

Nearly had a highside type off this morning. First roundabout of my ride, caught a patch of oil, back tyre went grip, no grip, grip in very short order and the bike wobbled like it was gonna throw me. Scary stuff. 

I stayed on, probably because I was only doing 15 mph. Rest of the ride was fine, though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 3, 2010)

Near ideal cycling weather, but I'm still knackered.

My index for fitness for work is being able to cycle the 4 miles there.

In my 20s/30s, I would literally keel over once a year and be forced to spend 3 days in bed - and awake refreshed.

In my 30s/40s I tended to have bronchitis for weeks, but still keep up a good pace - pouring snot as I went. 

At 50, I now get weeks of general weakness ... though since the middle of last week, I've now been through the full gamut of symptoms - from sneezing to sinus headache, maybe I'll start getting back up to speed...

Clearly the immune system takes a lot of energy to kill things.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 3, 2010)

First cycle of the year today as I finally had enough money to get my bike serviced.  New brake pads, general maintenance and a new saddle 

Good cycling weather but was a little colder than I expected.  Wished I'd put my gloves on but fortunately have them with me as it'll be well cold in the dark on my way home.

My new saddle is so much more comfy than my old one.  I don't feel like I'm saddle sore at all.

Am also v pleased that my fitness levels seemed to have stayed the same (if not improved) since my last cycle commute.  It's helped doing gym sessions over the winter cos normally I'm absolutely fucked after the first couple of rides of the year 

I have to say though the state of the roads is noticeably much shitter than before.  The potholes on the A23 between Brixton and Oval are atrocious and I also came off my bike when a massive pothole took me by surprise at Elephant and Castle. 

Still got to be better than my nemesis the Northern Line though


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2010)

nipsla said:


> I have to say though the state of the roads is noticeably much shitter than before.  The potholes on the A23 between Brixton and Oval are atrocious and I also came off my bike when a massive pothole took me by surprise at Elephant and Castle.


Rubbish aren't they? I keep hitting a couple on the way in.

I counted the number of potholes on a 200m long road near my house... over 70! Ranging from a 10" to a metre across, but still 70 fucking pot holes!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 3, 2010)

That's what mountain bikes are for. 

No point in mending them until the weather improves.

All the fun of off-road biking without the mud.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Rubbish aren't they? I keep hitting a couple on the way in.
> 
> I counted the number of potholes on a 200m long road near my house... over 70! Ranging from a 10" to a metre across, but still 70 fucking pot holes!



I was so outraged I was going to write a strongly worded letter to the council and the South London Press   Then I got distracted by actual work.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 3, 2010)

nipsla said:


> I was so outraged I was going to write a strongly worded letter to the council and the South London Press   Then I got distracted by actual work.



http://www.fillthathole.org.uk/


----------



## Diamond (Mar 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Rubbish aren't they? I keep hitting a couple on the way in.
> 
> I counted the number of potholes on a 200m long road near my house... over 70! Ranging from a 10" to a metre across, but still 70 fucking pot holes!



Being one of those hardy types that cycled through the winter (pomposity intended btw), I've tracked the development of the holes on my various routes in and out of town.

There are definitely pothole minefields where the underlying surface appears to be buggered.

Some of them are so bad that the only solution would seem to be to rip it up and start again. I anticipate a summer of extensive roadworks and associated traffic and road rage.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yay back on 2 wheels after 1 weeks leave and a few days in Jordan trying not to get blown up 

Biikepaths are dry and although there was a bit of frost this morning I've ditched the tights and overshoes and now have just the 3/4 length shorts, (got some bemused looks as I raced through the streets flashing my calves at the Cloggies) 

Looking forward to the ride home tonight 

PS from the start of next week I'm off on my travels again for 6 weeks so the bikes going in for a post winter service and my cycling is going to have to be restricted to exercise bikes


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 4, 2010)

Brutal wind this morning, but a great workout. Very pleased with growing fitness.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 4, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Being one of those hardy types that cycled through the winter (pomposity intended btw), I've tracked the development of the holes on my various routes in and out of town.
> 
> There are definitely pothole minefields where the underlying surface appears to be buggered.
> 
> Some of them are so bad that the only solution would seem to be to rip it up and start again. I anticipate a summer of extensive roadworks and associated traffic and road rage.


I am one of those types too... and it's definitely the ice that's done this... as soon as it had all melted the roads started to fall apart. They've started filling in some of the big ones on my road, but the side road with the 70 odd down it won't be touched for ages to come... I just zig zag down it.

You are right though... even if they fill them, whatever they fill them with just seems to break and come out... they could do with redoing whole bits of road.


----------



## pootle (Mar 4, 2010)

Rubbish - I was on the tube 

My rear mud guard has been borked for a while and finally gave up the ghost last night.  I thought I'd be able to take it off fairly easily and quickly this morning but I had to admit defeat.  I *think* I'm going to have to take off the back wheel 

More exciting updates as and when people!


----------



## plurker (Mar 4, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> You are right though... even if they fill them, whatever they fill them with just seems to break and come out... they could do with redoing whole bits of road.



Half the time they fill them, they over fill, so instead of a 1" pothole hole, you have a 1" bump sitting proud of the tarmac. 

My ride in was made interesting my the discover that some blue paint's gone down on the Clapham Road too, not sure if it's part of the  much-lauded cycle Superhighway scheme or not, but it's a ASL box and 10m of cycle lane, freshly painted in "motorwaysignblue"


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 4, 2010)

plurker said:


> Half the time they fill them, they over fill, so instead of a 1" pothole hole, you have a 1" bump sitting proud of the tarmac.


It will soon settle.

I reported a pothole a year or two ago which is on its way to being as deep as it was originally - no breaking up, just sagging into some sort of underlying cavity.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 4, 2010)

pootle said:


> Rubbish - I was on the tube
> 
> My rear mud guard has been borked for a while and finally gave up the ghost last night.  I thought I'd be able to take it off fairly easily and quickly this morning but I had to admit defeat.  I *think* I'm going to have to take off the back wheel
> 
> More exciting updates as and when people!



I always carry cable ties and galvanised wire in my toolbag - a step up from my gaffer tape days.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2010)

no cycle for me today as i'm going to a rollerdisco after work


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 4, 2010)

On my commute to the pub last week a little toddler ran away from his mum and right in front of me. I locked on the brakes and the front one bit first and I went over the handle bars. In trying not to squash the kid I couldn't even fall properly and I fucked myself.

It wasn't until I got to the pub I realised that I could have really hurt him. A little bit faster or with a few drinks in me or if I wasn't concentrating or 100 other things. I started shaking with a bit of delayed reaction.

But I didn't break anything and didn't even brush the child so all's well that ends well.


----------



## themonkeyman (Mar 4, 2010)

Slightly hit a pedestrian this afternoon on the way home.  Not too hard, but he really wasn't looking where he was going, walking in between traffic.  Was going to shout oi and stuff, but he apologised and checked that I was ok then went on his way.  Quite nice.  Don't think I hurt him, so that's cool.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Mar 5, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> Slightly hit a pedestrian this afternoon on the way home.  Not too hard, but he really wasn't looking where he was going, walking in between traffic.  Was going to shout oi and stuff, but he apologised and checked that I was ok then went on his way.  Quite nice.  Don't think I hurt him, so that's cool.



Hey shit happens, it's how you deal with it that makes the difference


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 5, 2010)

Very pleasant.

The cold kept most of the boy racers off the path. 

The previous evening had left me feeling a bit ineffectual - 3 idiots on off-road motorcycles on a pedestrian / cycle path - one of them overtook me then raced dangerously past other people.

I think I may have had an effect on his mates due to my appearance and my deliberately moving to the centre of the path then weaving from left to right for the next 50 yards - or I may have just looked like a prat. 
Made me wish my camera had been around my neck instead of in my bag and I'd had the presence of mind to turn around and try to get a photo or two for the police...
.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 5, 2010)

Just a slightly surprised props to Evans on Ludgate Circus. Popped in one my way home last night to get a rear light, and was queueing to pay when an assistant ran over, fitted it all and oiled my chain. No charge or anything, just good service.


----------



## themonkeyman (Mar 5, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Just a slightly surprised props to Evans on Ludgate Circus. Popped in one my way home last night to get a rear light, and was queueing to pay when an assistant ran over, fitted it all and oiled my chain. No charge or anything, just good service.



impressive, I have had mixed feelings with Evans.  I was in one at Victoria last weekend, they seemed really helpful in there, the one in Waterloo though (their flagship store apparently) - they kicked us off the computer thing when we were looking for bikes.  My mate went a bit mental, we had to leave lol.

So I am 50/50 really with Evans, well maybe 25/75 not in their favour as the one in Wandsworth is shite as well.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 5, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> impressive, I have had mixed feelings with Evans.  I was in one at Victoria last weekend, they seemed really helpful in there, the one in Waterloo though (their flagship store apparently) - they kicked us off the computer thing when we were looking for bikes.  My mate went a bit mental, we had to leave lol.
> 
> So I am 50/50 really with Evans, well maybe 25/75 not in their favour as the one in Wandsworth is shite as well.



Well, I suspect they're like any big chain in that it's all about the staff. Their hiring policies won't be as rigid or personal as an LBS so more pot luck.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Mar 8, 2010)

Tonight will be my last cycle commute for the next nearly 7 weeks  have to keep in trim in the meantime on an exercise bike. Ah well the bike will be waiting for me when I get back and the weather should be a bit better too


----------



## turing test (Mar 8, 2010)

It was pissing again this morning here in the sunshine state.  I was tired + needed to ride my racing bike because the front brake is out on my commuter.  So I caught a lift with a friend who was running late because-she drives.  At least I rode my rollers when I got home.

I should have taken the bus


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 8, 2010)

I reckon I came close to losing toes this morning, though I didn't feel just how cold my feet were until I started walking to the office from where my bike was parked.

Nice sunny day otherwise ...


----------



## themonkeyman (Mar 8, 2010)

had a good ride in this morning, also checked out herne hill velodrome on Sunday too, going there on Saturday for novice track day inductions if anyone is interested.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 8, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> had a good ride in this morning, also checked out herne hill velodrome on Sunday too, going there on Saturday for novice track day inductions if anyone is interested.



An occasion when a fixie is actually the appropriate vehicle.


----------



## themonkeyman (Mar 8, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> An occasion when a fixie is actually the appropriate vehicle.



yeah my mate rides one on the road, hmmm, I don't think i could do it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 8, 2010)

There's one sometimes parked in the shed at work - which is on top of a hill.
It has a very rusty chain -  perhaps it wasn't difficult enough otherwise.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 8, 2010)

Stinking cold so no energy this morning - I think I was overtaken by every other cyclist on their way into town from east London.....  

The shame.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Still to cold, what ever fitness I got from last year must have gone. 
Did get up to riding 20 miles on a trip out. Thinks be lucky to de two miles now.

Were the sun


----------



## idioteque (Mar 8, 2010)

Urghhh today was the first time I've done the whole round trip to work and back- attempted it last week but got a major puncture and had to be picked up to go home. Took me ten minutes longer than usual this morning and it was so hard. The way home was remarkably better, although pretty cold. Am knackered now.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 8, 2010)

Fucking black ice.

I should have known, that area's always flooded when it's been raining heavily and it was cold enough to freeze last night.... but I didn't put 2 and 2 together and so went over the little humpback bridge at moderate speed then hit the black ice twice in quick succession, once with the wheels, the other with my shoulder.

Ah well, was fine once I got my breath back and made it down the gym this evening so i'm happy.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 10, 2010)

Went home early yesterday - 2.30-ish - so the roads were quiet and I was able to take the quicker route I used for 20 years.

What a shock after almost a year of using the longer, quieter route !

Four cars raced to get inside the various "traffic calming  bollards" en route before I did. 
Then a large van threatened to squidge me against some parked cars - though sticking my arm out did the trick - sadly he predictably turned off immediately, so I didn't get him revving his engine ..

. only to be replaced by the final idiot - a full-on psychopath in a BMW who I felt obliged to pull alongside on my way to the front of the queue he was obliged to stop at - just to get a look of his face - I think I managed to convey my contempt ...


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 10, 2010)

A bit windy.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, the find was a little fierce this morning.

So many cyclists on the road. A good thing, of course, but it is a more pleasant experience with clearer roads.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 10, 2010)

A little windy yes, but can definitely feel the temperature rising  I could still feel my fingers and toes when i got to work which was a bit of a luxury!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 10, 2010)

I find it weird how similar days can affect your fingers and toes differently.

A frosty morning when your fingers are initially cold, but thaw out over half an hour, whereas you arrive with cold feet. .. on another similar day it's your hands that come off worse ..

Is there a meterologist in the house ?


----------



## turing test (Mar 10, 2010)

I left at 6 am this morning and did 2 hours before work.  It was excellent riding except for a few homicidal drivers.  Two pissed me off-but I will spare you those details.  

I bought a new tire for my commuter’s front wheel, and I moved the current tire on the front to the back.  Unfortunately, both tires went flat.  The front seemed to have gotten a pinch due to the move. I fixed that. The rear went flat probably because the valve came apart, then after fiddling with the valve went flat again. This is the second presta that has come apart for me in the last week.  I am a bit annoyed about that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2010)

mine was uneventful, but a colleague got knocked unconscious - he was dragged by his scarf by a taxi. he's in hospital.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 10, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> mine was uneventful, but a colleague got knocked unconscious - he was dragged by his scarf by a taxi. he's in hospital.



Fuck  Hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2010)

i'm a bit worried as we haven't heard from him since he texted. if his arms and brain are working enough for him to text, i guess he's alright, but i'd like to hear his voice.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 10, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm a bit worried as we haven't heard from him since he texted. if his arms and brain are working enough for him to text, i guess he's alright, but i'd like to hear his voice.



Ah, so he regained consciousness then. He should be ok. Nasty bit of concussion though, I'd imagine.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2010)

heard from him and he's OK.
he collided with a taxi who was pulling out of a bus lane to do a u-turn without indicating (or looking apparently). he then got into an argument with the driver who grabbed hold of his scarf and drive away. next thing he remembers he's on the floor getting first aid. the taxi driver was prevented from leaving the scene by a witness and he had to give a statement to the police. 
i imagine the driver is now in serious trouble?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 10, 2010)

That is surely assault and never regaining his hackney licence. ?


----------



## plurker (Mar 10, 2010)

I hope the cabbie gets done for assault at the very least.  Coont.

My commute was uneventful, one pothole, which made my rear tyre go semi-flat, so the last 4 miles were veeeery slow. I pumped the tyre up on arrival at work, and it held air for about 3 hours, before going back to semi-flat. 
 I've got to ride it to a meeting 5-7 in the West End, and then Soho to Streatham. Hmm


----------



## themonkeyman (Mar 10, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> heard from him and he's OK.



Good to hear.

I nearly got done over by some white astra up Wood Lane today, he screamed into a gap between me and a car turning right.  Gave him the finger.  Was proper close.

Good ride though, feeling good.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 10, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> heard from him and he's OK.
> he collided with a taxi who was pulling out of a bus lane to do a u-turn without indicating (or looking apparently). he then got into an argument with the driver who grabbed hold of his scarf and drive away. next thing he remembers he's on the floor getting first aid. the taxi driver was prevented from leaving the scene by a witness and he had to give a statement to the police.
> i imagine the driver is now in serious trouble?



That sounds awful.

Incidentally, was he wearing a helmet?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2010)

he wasn't. we're gonna get him one.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 10, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> he wasn't. we're gonna get him one.



Not really the time for this old debate, but a helmet isn't necessarily safer (in fact, arguably less safe).


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2010)

it's definitely safer cos if you land on your head, it won't hurt as much.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 10, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> it's definitely safer cos if you land on your head, it won't hurt as much.



You should have a read up. 

There are plenty of good reasons not to wear a helmet. I don't in summer. I only wear one in winter 'cos it keeps my skull cap on.

In countries where wearing a helmet was made a legal requirement of cyclists, fatalities went up. Strong correlation between wearing a helmet and being hit by cars as well.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2010)

doesn't make sense to me. wear a helmet and headbutt a wall. then take it off and headbutt it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 10, 2010)

Apart from the "motorists apparently seeing you as less fragile" bit, one worrying trend I've noticed recently is people strapping lights to their helmets - thereby rendering them possibly less than useless - unless the light is designed to come off if you hit the ground.

I always wear one though - except for sometimes when on group rides off-road ...


----------



## youbeauty (Mar 10, 2010)

While I'm totally for personal choice with regard to helmet wearing and wouldn't judge someone else's choice not to wear a helmet, I don't buy this idea that wearing a helmet can make you less safe. I'm aware of one study which seemed to demonstrate that car drivers give more room to people not wearing helmets (and with long, blonde hair I seem to remember) but have not seen studies showing a general increase in the likelihood of injury when wearing a helmet. The British Medical Association seems to think the wearing helmets is a good idea and quotes studies by the DFT which show helmet wearing reduces the risk of injury:



> Effectiveness of helmets at reducing injuries
> As part of its policy to improve the safety of cyclists, the DfT conducted an independent critique of evidence on the efficacy of cycle helmets. [reference 14] It concludes that:
> 
> • bicycle helmets have been found to be effective at reducing the incidence and severity of head, brain and upper facial injury
> ...



For the record, I always wear one, on or off road.


----------



## youbeauty (Mar 10, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> In countries where wearing a helmet was made a legal requirement of cyclists, fatalities went up. Strong correlation between wearing a helmet and being hit by cars as well.




I don't think this is true - the popularity of cycling went down in Western Australia when helmet wearing was made compulsory but I don't think the number (on incidence) of fatalities went up. Also, have you got a source for the strong correlation between wearing a helmet and being hit by cars? There was the study I mentioned above (abstract here) that indicated that drivers gave less room to cyclists wearing helmets (but this was more influenced by road position), not a strong correlation between wearing a helmet and being struck by a car.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 10, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> doesn't make sense to me. wear a helmet and headbutt a wall. then take it off and headbutt it.



Well, obviously.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't have time to properly Google up my answer, but he's some stuff:

http://www.camdencyclists.org.uk/info/tforum/hillman1991
http://www.cyclehelmets.org/

But anyway, as you say, entirely personal choice! My point was merely that wearing a helmet doesn't necessarily mean you're any safer.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 10, 2010)

It makes sense to me, based on my experience of cycling around London. The lunatics on 4 wheels most def give me a wider berth if I cycle without a helmet, and an even wider one if I'm wearing a normal winder coat and no helmet. At least that's how I read it - def very a clear distinction. Half the time they won't even overtake.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 10, 2010)

Thinking about it, I'd say the best protection I've seen against accidents with cars is a winter coat flapping around a bit. They won't come near you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Well, obviously.


so it makes sense to wear a helmet, no?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Don't have time to properly Google up my answer, but he's some stuff:
> 
> http://www.camdencyclists.org.uk/info/tforum/hillman1991
> http://www.cyclehelmets.org/
> ...



but it does. if someone knocks you off and you land on your head, a helmet will stop it hurting as much. we need better helmets though. i need to get one that protects my forehead somehow.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 10, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> but it does. if someone knocks you off and you land on your head, a helmet will stop it hurting as much. we need better helmets though. i need to get one that protects my forehead somehow.



In a percentage of accidents, a helmet will help. In a percentage wearing a helmet could lead to worsened injuries such as neck issues.


----------



## turing test (Mar 10, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Apart from the "motorists apparently seeing you as less fragile" bit, one worrying trend I've noticed recently is people strapping lights to their helmets - thereby rendering them possibly less than useless - unless the light is designed to come off if you hit the ground.
> 
> I always wear one though - except for sometimes when on group rides off-road ...



I used to use a 6 watt helmet light.  Crashing with it was a consideration.  But it was extremely effective.  People that knew me told be how visible it was and at intersections it would stop cars shockingly well.  Since I could aim it-it illuminated my line much better than handlebar mounted lights. It was far and away the best light I have owned.

The only reason I haven't gone back to one is that I have managed to avoid much night riding.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 10, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> In a percentage of accidents, a helmet will help. In a percentage wearing a helmet could lead to worsened injuries such as neck issues.



I've got a few mates working in various A&E's at the moment and one of the things that they are all agreed on is that not wearing a helmet leads to far, far worse brain injuries.

As a general rule, if you suffer any kind of accident on a bike that involves you coming off, a helmet will mitigate your injuries.

Any argument beyond that about the psychology of drivers and the incidence of car crashes involving helmeted (is that a word? Speelcheck seems to think so) and non-helmeted cyclists is tenuous at best.

The reason that cyclists harp on about these various 'correlations' is because they want to justify their own risks to themselves by explaining them away with opaque scientific reports.

The bottom line is that you're free to do what you want but you're a total fucking idiot if you think cycling without a helmet actually makes you safer.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> In a percentage of accidents, a helmet will help.


yes, these tend to be the percentage of accidents where you land on your head


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 10, 2010)

Diamond said:


> The reason that cyclists harp on about these various 'correlations' is because they want to justify their own risks to themselves by explaining them away with opaque scientific reports.


That's nonsense. You're bemoaning "opaque scientific reports" in favour of your mates down the A&E? I'm interested in safety, and the data and experts tell me I'm safer without a helmet. Like this:



> Overall, the accident rate increased by an amazing 68% relative to cycle usage after the NSW mandatory helmet law was introduced. Having a legal requirement has reduced the safety of children as well as discouraging them from cycling... *overall, a disastrous outcome.*


Link


----------



## Diamond (Mar 11, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> That's nonsense. You're bemoaning "opaque scientific reports" in favour of your mates down the A&E? I'm interested in safety, and the data and experts tell me I'm safer without a helmet. Like this:
> 
> 
> Link



That data does not tell you that you are safer without a helmet.

To draw such a conclusion is simplistic.

What it indicates is that there is a correlation in a specific area between a mandatory helmet law and an increase in cycling related accidents.

Crucially, no-one knows why this was the case.

Managing to extrapolate out from a single study a general law that contradicts a broad consensus of medical opinion is bizarre.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 11, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I've got a few mates working in various A&E's at the moment and one of the things that they are all agreed on is that not wearing a helmet leads to far, far worse brain injuries.





Diamond said:


> Managing to extrapolate out from a single study a general law that contradicts a broad consensus of medical opinion is bizarre.


Your mates do not comprise a "broad consensus of medical opinion".



More generally, this seemed interesting - see above link for diagram:


> Experiments by the Defence Evaluation and Research Agency found that  impacts to the side of the head (X direction) can cause more brain  damage than impacts in the Y direction. Some of the forces may be  reduced by helmets spreading the load or by having a cushioning effect  but helmets are unsupported on their side edges and may deflect, thus  not providing a great deal of protection.


Fwiw, this has all been discussed in various threads over the years.


----------



## pootle (Mar 11, 2010)

I had a blinding commute.  Fairly flew to work.  Had one of those days when I just felt full of energy and rid hit my stride.  Or cadence.

Lush-ness


----------



## plurker (Mar 11, 2010)

Great ride in today, got my flat fixed yesterday so all good.  



gentlegreen said:


> one worrying trend I've noticed recently is people strapping lights to their helmets - thereby rendering them possibly less than useless - unless the light is designed to come off if you hit the ground.



I have a light on my helmet, placed there specifically for visibility at eye-level for high vans/HGV, where a light attached to my frame would be 5/6 feet below the drivers' line of sight.  
A plastic light should break off/shatter on impact.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 11, 2010)

How's your workmate OU?


----------



## Boycey (Mar 11, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I've got a few mates working in various A&E's at the moment and one of the things that they are all agreed on is that not wearing a helmet leads to far, far worse brain injuries.
> 
> As a general rule, if you suffer any kind of accident on a bike that involves you coming off, a helmet will mitigate your injuries.
> 
> ...



why the quotation marks? 

if you land on your head you're better off wearing a helmet, if you're cycling in london the vast majority of fatal accidents would not be helped with helmet.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 11, 2010)

Sigh. 

Some people just refuse to do a bit of research into a subject, preferring to base things on assumptions and hear say.

Fair enough, I suppose. No harm in wearing a helmet!


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 11, 2010)

I generally wear a helmet but not for the last month or so as I left it at a friends and have not collected it yet.  Last week I was bemused to hear a passenger of a car shout out of their window as they passed something along the lines of 'Where's your helmet + some expletive or another'.

If they had the manners to slow down and let me reply I'd probably ask where their helmets were as I seem to recall a statistic that goes along the lines of that in the event of an accident you are more likely to suffer a head injury in a car than when on a bike.  I also thought about the countries that are safest in the world to cycle people seldom wear helmets.

I get my helmet back at the weekend and I'll wear it on most occasions.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2010)

My _commute_ was ok... still a little bit wind, my shoulder is giving still giving me jip and my bike feels a bit shonky, so not as nice as it could've been.

There are loads of other helmet threads


----------



## turing test (Mar 11, 2010)

Boycey said:


> if you land on your head you're better off wearing a helmet, if you're cycling in london the vast majority of fatal accidents would not be helped with helmet.



Its not the fatalities, rather the injuries.  Brain injuries suck badly

That said-I don't always wear a helmet either.


----------



## Boycey (Mar 11, 2010)

turing test said:


> Its not the fatalities, rather the injuries.  Brain injuries suck badly



very true


----------



## turing test (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh and back on topic.

Nice ride today including some comedy

 I guy from a moving van crossed the road in front of me and 1 other with a ladder.  It was like Super Mario-the dude even had a good stach and jumped a little. 

I saw the same white toy poodle shitting the forth time in about 2 weeks in the same place @ the same time with the same old lady.   The next time I will wave.  

I have had 4 flats after changing my tires to avoid flats.

I almost forgot my wife sat on a butt tester at the bike shop.  It measures appropriate saddle width.  The male bike shop owners often point out good butts…


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2010)

turing test said:


> Its not the fatalities, rather the injuries.  Brain injuries suck badly
> 
> That said-I don't always wear a helmet either.



a friend of mine got knocked off his bike by a lorry in grosvenor square. his only injury was to his head. he was comatose for a while and doctors feared he wouldn't pull through. he did, but with brain damage. he's on disablility benefit for the rest of his life and had to move out of london cos it's too confusing for him. he wishes he'd worn a helmet.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2010)

Crispy said:


> How's your workmate OU?



he's OK - resting for a few days on doctors' advice, but knowing him...


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2010)

turing test said:


> I almost forgot my wife sat on a butt tester at the bike shop.  It measures appropriate saddle width.  The male bike shop owners often point out good butts…


A butt tester? 

I have quite a wide saddle


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Some people just refuse to do a bit of research into a subject, preferring to base things on assumptions and hear say.
> 
> Fair enough, I suppose. No harm in wearing a helmet!



indeed, and if you fall on your head, whilst wearing it, you won't get hurt as bad. surely this is the most important thing, not impossible to quantify things like people's perceptions and behaviour round helmeted cyclists?


----------



## turing test (Mar 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> A butt tester?
> 
> I have quite a wide saddle



 It was like a gel bench that measures width.  The pressure points were a diff color. It was made for women’s saddles they claimed.

I think Bonecrusher/Bontranger makes them.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2010)

oooh, that sounds handy, if a bit embarrassing for the wider bottomed of us


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 11, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> indeed, and if you fall on your head, whilst wearing it, you won't get hurt as bad. surely this is the most important thing, not impossible to quantify things like people's perceptions and behaviour round helmeted cyclists?



That is a very important thing, my point was merely that helmets aren't the be all and end all of cycle safety. In certain cases they can make the difference between a bad injury and a minor injury - I would never dispute this.

Not impossible to quantify the increased risk of collision when wearing a helmet, though.


----------



## turing test (Mar 11, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> That is a very important thing, my point was merely that helmets aren't the be all and end all of cycle safety. In certain cases they can make the difference between a bad injury and a minor injury - I would never dispute this.
> 
> Not impossible to quantify the increased risk of collision when wearing a helmet, though.



Say it again brother.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> That is a very important thing, my point was merely that helmets aren't the be all and end all of cycle safety. In certain cases they can make the difference between a bad injury and a minor injury - I would never dispute this.
> 
> Not impossible to quantify the increased risk of collision when wearing a helmet, though.



i would counter that it is. how can you quantify so many variables?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Mar 11, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> heard from him and he's OK.
> he collided with a taxi who was pulling out of a bus lane to do a u-turn without indicating (or looking apparently). he then got into an argument with the driver who grabbed hold of his scarf and drive away. next thing he remembers he's on the floor getting first aid. the taxi driver was prevented from leaving the scene by a witness and he had to give a statement to the police.
> i imagine the driver is now in serious trouble?



Ouch, hope he's ok.

Tell him to write everything, and I mean everything down asap. Later he could go back to the scene and get some photos of where it happened. I was maimed by a taxi driver in a simple dwdcaa almost two years ago now and the case is still ongoing - they tend to have very good barristers and a low grip on reality, and a case like your friends sounds like it could get complicated.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 11, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i would counter that it is. how can you quantify so many variables?



Well, all you can show is correlations. Same as when studying efficiency of helmets when in an accident. Same as when studying anything, really.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 11, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Your mates do not comprise a "broad consensus of medical opinion".



Maybe not, but the BMA does.



Boycey said:


> why the quotation marks?
> 
> if you land on your head you're better off wearing a helmet, if you're cycling in london the vast majority of fatal accidents would not be helped with helmet.



Fair point on the quotation marks. What I was trying to highlight was that people seem to bring up correlations in a manner that implies they prove a causal link.

And certainly if you're hit by a car or a bus, you're likely to die from injuries that your helmet will do little to prevent, but that's not the point I was making. The stories that I hear from my mates who are doctors and who are doing or have done stints in A&E's concern stuff to do with non-fatal brain injuries.

When you fall from your bike there's quite a long way between you and the ground and the chances are that you'll be going at a significant speed.

If you're lucky you might be able to break your fall with an outstretched limb but if, for whatever reason, your unprotected skull takes the main force of your momentum, whatever it meets is likely to do serious damage.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 12, 2010)

I went out and bought a cycle helmet today after reading the last couple of pages.


----------



## Pablo H (Mar 12, 2010)

Buying it is one thing, wearing it is another  

I suppose I could carry a helmet with me for when I needed it.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 12, 2010)

stopped wearing mine for now due to lack of frost


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 12, 2010)

Having no hair, I need to wear a hat anyway.


----------



## turing test (Mar 12, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Having no hair, I need to wear a hat anyway.









Is that you Gentlegreen?!?


----------



## themonkeyman (Mar 12, 2010)

Well today I am really annoyed, it started yesterday.  Riding home, all good, normal route.  And then my right knee started hurting from out of no where.  It's fine when I am walking but when I am riding I have no power in it at all.  Very very annoying, any advice greatly received.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 12, 2010)

turing test said:


> Is that you Gentlegreen?!?



would that it were :-


----------



## plurker (Mar 12, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> would that it were :-



I don't believe that's you gentlegreen, for there's no floodlight system attached 

My commute was good today, leaving 10 minutes later means that *most* of the numpty school-runners have gone back home/to work and the roads are clearer.  Bishopsgate all a bit snarled up though, not sure what's going on with it, every day it's a different load of roadworks...2 weeks to go until I never have to ride it again though


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 12, 2010)

I was behind this chap this morning.

Judging by his faded yellow top, he was a long-served commuter .. riding a sit up and beg - though with narrow tyres ... and he had a front rack with a single voluminous pannier attached ..

... but crap all up his back ...

What *is *this reluctance to fit mudguards ?

If *I *didn't have them, I would routinely get covered with farmer's slurry.


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 12, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> Well today I am really annoyed, it started yesterday.  Riding home, all good, normal route.  And then my right knee started hurting from out of no where.  It's fine when I am walking but when I am riding I have no power in it at all.  Very very annoying, any advice greatly received.



Use lower gears so your legs spin more
Stretch before riding
If it continues to hurt try to rest it a little
If you cannot rest try ibuprofen
If long term see a physio


----------



## turing test (Mar 12, 2010)

I would see a physio as soon as possible.  Get a diagnosis and some exercises.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 15, 2010)

Fucked my chain when I took it off for cleaning yesterday, so rode the Boardman in today. Did 50 miles on the weekend n' all. Lovely weather for it this morning, but took a while for legs to warm up. 

Enjoyable.


----------



## mattie (Mar 15, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> Well today I am really annoyed, it started yesterday.  Riding home, all good, normal route.  And then my right knee started hurting from out of no where.  It's fine when I am walking but when I am riding I have no power in it at all.  Very very annoying, any advice greatly received.



Where in the knee is the pain - inside the joint, on kneecap, down side?

Kneecap pain is very common (I was amazed to hear more than 50% of the UK population will get it at some point) and it's generally caused by muscle imbalance pulling the kneecap off track when under load.  I went for physio on it, really just a case of some strengthening and stretching and it's much better - although my exercise regime really died off as I quit football when the pain was at its worst, so it would perhaps have cleared by itself.  My GP didn't really have much idea, but once referred the NHS were really good.

Cyclists seem quite prone to this, perhaps as the quads are worked a lot harder than many other muscles.  Two of my mates who do triathlon have had bother, and the cycling seems to be the culprit.

IT Band problems also give pain in the knee, but down the side:
http://sportsmedicine.about.com/od/kneepainandinjuries/a/IT_Band_Pain.htm

My advice is to get it looked at, very rarely will this fix itself and if it's just inflammation then a few simple exercises can sort it out.  Don't let it get too serious.


----------



## themonkeyman (Mar 15, 2010)

mattie said:


> Where in the knee is the pain - inside the joint, on kneecap, down side?
> 
> Kneecap pain is very common (I was amazed to hear more than 50% of the UK population will get it at some point) and it's generally caused by muscle imbalance pulling the kneecap off track when under load.  I went for physio on it, really just a case of some strengthening and stretching and it's much better - although my exercise regime really died off as I quit football when the pain was at its worst, so it would perhaps have cleared by itself.  My GP didn't really have much idea, but once referred the NHS were really good.
> 
> ...



Well I changed the pedals to a strapped in variety and the knee pain was not there at all today.  When I was on the track using a pair of these pedals and it didn't hurt, I knew it had to be the hybrid setup.  Looks like it was the pedals.

Cheers for the advice though, if it comes back I will get it checked out straight away.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 15, 2010)

I didn't have a cycle commute ( today was going to be my first day back ) but when I went out for a ride on Saturday after getting my bike back from servicing on Wednesday the fucking wheel wasn't turning but the cassette at the back was so I've gone an ordered a new cassette and rear wheel and I'll bloody fix it myself if the bike shop is too incompetent to do it themselves .


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds like a weirdly duff freewheel. The cassette is on splines that go all the way through - ought to be impossible ...

Never had it happen to me in 20-odd years of cycling though ...


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2010)

Rubbish commute... puncture, but not just my tube, had a massive tear in my tyre - so walked to bike shop, got a new tyre - late for work.


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 16, 2010)

Slowly wearing less clothes on my commute - got rid of super warm ski gloves, got rid of a layer, got rid of my scarf.  Spring is nearly here and I'm very excited about it.  

Really looking forward to being able to just jump on my bike and not bother about lights and all the other faf that winter cycling needs.

Great commute this am.


----------



## plurker (Mar 16, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> Slowly wearing less clothes on my commute - got rid of super warm ski gloves, got rid of a layer, got rid of my scarf.  Spring is nearly here and I'm very excited about it.
> 
> Really looking forward to being able to just jump on my bike and not bother about lights and all the other faf that winter cycling needs.
> 
> Great commute this am.



Yep, summer naked cycling rocks


----------



## mattie (Mar 16, 2010)

Lovely and sunny but absolutely bloody freezing.

Looking forward to ride home though.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 16, 2010)

Cycling in this weather is like the best treat ever, after the crappest winter ever. It cheers me up so much. 
I even have a riddicolous patch of SUNBURN on the back of my neck from where the sun hit me on my ride in this morning. My skin is pathetic - but the fact that this is possible after months of sub zero temperatures - is just fantastic


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2010)

plurker said:


> Yep, summer naked cycling rocks


What route do you take?  



Hellsbells said:


> Cycling in this weather is like the best treat ever, after the crappest winter ever. It cheers me up so much.
> I even have a riddicolous patch of SUNBURN on the back of my neck from where the sun hit me on my ride in this morning. My skin is pathetic - but the fact that this is possible after months of sub zero temperatures - is just fantastic


How are your fingers now Hellsbells?


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> What route do you take?
> 
> How are your fingers now Hellsbells?



They've been fine the last couple of days, thankfully. The rise in temperature seems to have sorted them out. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Pat24 (Mar 16, 2010)

it was really nice riding to work this morning, i left 10 mins earlier and the roads were nearly empty, so even more enjoyable! 
I am no longer wearing thick gloves, i switched to my fingerless ones and it was fine. I am also not wearing tights under my track bottoms! yay for spring!


----------



## Diamond (Mar 16, 2010)

The police had sealed off the junction of Essex Road and the Balls Pond Road when I rode past earlier today.

There was a concrete mixer truck, the driver talking to a policeman and a crumpled bike about a metre off to the side.

There was no sign of the cyclist but it didn't look good.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 16, 2010)

Not good, diamond.

Nice cycle in this morning, a little windy but lovely and bright.


----------



## themonkeyman (Mar 16, 2010)

yeah that doesn't sound good, great ride in this morning, bit windy on the way back.  Gonna miss my bike when I am in France this week


----------



## themonkeyman (Mar 16, 2010)

oh yeah, not sure if anyone is interested but I got this through the post today - loads of energy bars and drinks and a free cervelo water bottle.  All for the measly price of £4.99, well worth it.

http://www.zipvit.com/success/


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 16, 2010)

i had a really annoying morning of idiots in cars. people trying to overtake in stupid situations.people who should wear specs (prolly). people who should be sterilised (perhaps?)

the cycle home was much more pleasant and chilled.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 16, 2010)

Diamond said:


> The police had sealed off the junction of Essex Road and the Balls Pond Road when I rode past earlier today.
> 
> There was a concrete mixer truck, the driver talking to a policeman and a crumpled bike about a metre off to the side.
> 
> There was no sign of the cyclist but it didn't look good.





how many more cyclists need to be crushed by lorries before changes are made to traffic priorities and layouts?

http://lcc.org.uk/index.asp?PageID=1748

RIP

this is literally very close to my home and I came on the scene not long after..


----------



## Fuchs66 (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm missing my bike  5 ish weeks to go


----------



## hiccup (Mar 17, 2010)

Been a lovely few days. Sun, blue skies. Haven't needed my thermal layer either.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> how many more cyclists need to be crushed by lorries before changes are made to traffic priorities and layouts?
> 
> http://lcc.org.uk/index.asp?PageID=1748
> 
> ...


Bugger 

After getting a new tyre yesterday my bike feels heavier, loads heavier... I want a nice light road bike


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 17, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> yeah that doesn't sound good, great ride in this morning, bit windy on the way back.  Gonna miss my bike when I am in France this week



Be fair to your bike.  The next time you go to France take it with you!


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 17, 2010)

Many daffodils were in full bloom in the hedgerows and fields. Spring really is just around the corner, if not here already
 ​


----------



## turing test (Mar 17, 2010)

I had a good rides today.  I rode up Mt. Coottha really early-started at 5:50, and was on the main slope at 6.  I took my road bike and set a very good time, 10 seconds off my best.  There were lots of aggressive tradesmen pulling trailers before the climb started.  The worst (and funniest) though was a traffic control truck filled with witch hats which overtook me with about a foot, then turned left while still less than a car length in front. 

On to the actually commute:

I hammered because now there is a competition to get to the shower in my office.  There is this computer tech who runs every morning that needs ½ an hour and also uses horrible spray on “de” odorant.  Frankly that shit stinks.  I must beat him IOW.  But to make matters worse his IT buddy also uses the shower and they seem to collaborate.  

As usually the route is pretty dialed in.  Since I left a little late because of the ride up Coottha I was at peak traffic and it was still ok.  Normal I go about 40 minutes before it gets thick.  

The way back was also nice except that I had to lock my brakes up at a round about because of a cyclist riding the short (and also wrong way) around a round about.  I only gave her a smile because she was cute (her bike and kit was nice too).  Had it been some nasty hairy old man like gentlegreen I might have hooked him!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 17, 2010)

We have showers at work, but I have to hold my breath walking past them because of the afore-mentioned stench - the ladies' showers smell a lot nicer, but I doubt I'd get away with it - so I manage with two flannels and a washbasin.

I'm pedalling like a slug at the moment - hopefully it'll improve when this sinusitis shifts.

Worryingly I have two weeks off work coming up - so I will have to make an effort to do some longish runs to stop things getting any worse.


----------



## turing test (Mar 17, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Worryingly I have two weeks off work coming up



That sound really bad dude.  Good luck.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 17, 2010)

turing test said:


> That sound really bad dude.  Good luck.


----------



## plurker (Mar 18, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> how many more cyclists need to be crushed by lorries before changes are made to traffic priorities and layouts?
> http://lcc.org.uk/index.asp?PageID=1748



Just found out that the girl killed was a friend of a guy I know on another forum 

On my ride home last night there was a motorbike wedged under the wheels of a HSS lorry too, and this morning there's yellow paint on the road in the shape of the bike  

Go careful out there...


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 18, 2010)

not good plurker.

I had another shit cycle. My bike's really heavy. Brakes are ok, pressure's ok, so spent the afternoon cleaning my chain... if it's not better tomorrow i don't know what's wrong with it.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 19, 2010)

I am well pleased with myself , after not cycling since september due to getting married honeymoon moving house and getting a new job along with a bike seriously in need of a service, I have just finished my first cycle commute to my new job . 20.59 miles in 1 hour 30 with a top speed of 30mph . I was initially just going to build up in stages and ride to the first train station today then the next one on monday and the next on tuesday but I started out so early whenever I got to a station I just thought that I could get to the next one and still be able to get the train to get me into work on time . I think I may not do the full journey again though because the last 4 miles is dual carriage ways and could be quite dodgy as it's the main way into southampton from the new forest .


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice one TM, not sure I could do 20.59 miles of a morning 

I have a clean chain, but the bike's still really heavy... going to pop to the bike shop after work.


----------



## co-op (Mar 19, 2010)

plurker said:


> Just found out that the girl killed was a friend of a guy I know on another forum
> 
> On my ride home last night there was a motorbike wedged under the wheels of a HSS lorry too, and this morning there's yellow paint on the road in the shape of the bike
> 
> Go careful out there...




Southwark cyclists are trying to get the next Critical Mass to visit the sites of the three lorry killings of cyclists that have happened in the last couple of months in London.

It'd be really great if a load of people could come and show their concern at what is happening. It's Friday 26th March, usual meeting place - it's just after the clocks go forward so it'll be nice and light.

You might also get some useful visual on-the-spot info about how they were actually killed and maybe improve your own defensive techniques as a result.


----------



## turing test (Mar 19, 2010)

I put a new chain on my wife and my own bikes.  They sound and feel great.  Also the weather is getting good here.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 19, 2010)

You put a chain on your wife?


----------



## turing test (Mar 20, 2010)

Sadomasochism and bicycle repair-it's pretty easy to confuse the two sometimes.  Next up I need to screw some nipples in.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 20, 2010)

.


----------



## turing test (Mar 20, 2010)

Good work.  

I am to old for that sort of shit anymore.


----------



## Sgt Howie (Mar 21, 2010)

Hoss said:


> I had a violent reaction to a driver today.
> 
> I was riding past West Brompton tube,



Nice work. You get a lot of right cunts on the road round that way for some reason.


----------



## themonkeyman (Mar 21, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> Be fair to your bike.  The next time you go to France take it with you!



Yeah I know the roads round here for bike riding are quality.  Getting it on the plane would have been hard work though ha ha


----------



## themonkeyman (Mar 21, 2010)

Hoss said:


> I had a violent reaction to a driver today.
> 
> I was riding past West Brompton tube,



whooo hoo, go on my son


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 21, 2010)

.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 22, 2010)

yay! date set! get the bike back Easter monday! at last


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 22, 2010)

woohoo 

I have a new tyre... and bike is no longer heavy. I did manage to put my brake blocks on the wrong way though  (not upside down, but left on the right side, right on the left).


----------



## turing test (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't think brake blocks can really be put on backwards-as long as the rubber hits the rim (and not the tire) forcefully.

I was tired as hell today, as I rode 90 k yesterday about 2/3 very hard.  I don't know to many people in Brisee and did a charity ride without my wife (who bailed the night before).  Therfore I rode it like an 75 K time trial.  I was cramping a little at the end, thus I got a good work out.

It was cool going so slow this morning, but I still hurt.  By this afternoon I was pretty good on the bike, although I still only got 45 minutes total.  I will make it harder tomorow


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 22, 2010)

No  the rubber does hit the rim, and they woek, but these new blocks have an L and R on them, and the bolt isn't centred - so feel like I should swap them round tonight


----------



## turing test (Mar 22, 2010)

I have installed blocks upside down on the front fork-IOW the front end of the brake block (short part) facing the fork. This was because of the shape of the frame.  My wife has been using these blocks for ~3 years. 

I mean cantilever brakes-on a bike ridden on the road exclusively. She is a cautious cyclist.


----------



## Cid (Mar 22, 2010)

Bumped into (not literally) Boycey and Boycette today... Weather hasn't been too bad of late, which is nice. Wind picking up though, hate spring winds.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 23, 2010)

turing test said:


> My wife has been using these blocks for ~3 years.
> 
> I mean cantilever brakes-on a bike ridden on the road exclusively. She is a cautious cyclist.



3 years ! I wish I could manage that. My rear wheel rims wear through in 2 years / 4,000 miles. 

23 years since switching to a pushbike for transport, I have finally started taking maintenance seriously.
After forking out £170 on two new wheels, I replaced the cable inners and outers and noodles, and I'm now only using branded brake blocks and am setting them up carefully with toe-in. Makes all the difference.

I deliberately ride through puddles to clean the grit off ... I'm considering rigging up brushes that operate with the rear brake ..


----------



## turing test (Mar 23, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I deliberately ride through puddles to clean the grit off



Not to mention all that damned pesky oil on the chain!!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 23, 2010)

turing test said:


> Not to mention all that damned pesky oil on the chain!!



Not puddles that deep or that often 

And I'm a compulsive over-oiler - have yet to try "summer" lubricant 

I forgot to mention my DIY chain-oiler idea that predates the wheel-washing by about 15 years.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 23, 2010)

.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 23, 2010)

Did a short ride today still 8.5 miles though and I saw more horses than I did cars this morning  The fog on the moors did make visibility very low low though . Hopefully it won't rain tonight like it did last night because I got throughly soaked on the way home yesterday


----------



## pootle (Mar 23, 2010)

My commute this morning was brilliant 

Have found/sussed out a new route to work that doesn't involve the vileness that is Upper Street in rush hour or the downright evil that are oversized speedbumps that are topped with cobbles.  Cobbles! 

Cycling home seems to lovely and mostly a nice gradual downhill style too


----------



## turing test (Mar 23, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> And I'm a compulsive over-oiler - have yet to try "summer" lubricant



If anyone points out a chain tattoo just tell them it’s a new lubricant you apply to your right ankle.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 23, 2010)

turing test said:


> If anyone points out a chain tattoo just tell them it’s a new lubricant you apply to your right ankle.



I only really started noticing how filthy everything was getting last summer on group rides when I would move forward off the saddle and my right calf would touch the big chainwheel.

I've temporarily run out of bike oil and am now experimenting with car oil - since I have half a gallon of the stuff going to waste. SAE 30 gearbox oil used to collect a bit too much crud .. I'll see how I get on with 20/50 ...


----------



## klang (Mar 23, 2010)

After a very very painful back injury I'm finaly back on my bike......haven't riden to work since mid Dec!
I'm scared of buckling down to my drop bars though, so I twisted them up, breaking with my thumbs. Something I always found very un-stylish. But it's actually very comfortable! Although the aerodynamics (or the lack of it) slow me down........never mind, I have to look after my back!


----------



## plurker (Mar 23, 2010)

Ride in today was pretty nice, though I am looking forward to starting my new job on the South Bank, meaning my current 10 mile commute will drop to 6.



gentlegreen said:


> I forgot to mention my DIY chain-oiler idea


I don't understand why Scottoiler don't make a pedal bike version of their auto-chain-oiler... I usually use motorbike chain lube on mine, and 3-in-1 occasionally,  don't really notice any difference except that motorbike lube cleans off easier when it's washing time


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 23, 2010)

gentlegreen.  Less is more!  Get anal about how you oil your bike...  Use synthetic oil, put a drip - no more - on each link, oil on the 'inside' of the chain as this attracts less dirt.  After oiling use a rag to take off any surplices.  Your bike will purr for longer then.


----------



## pootle (Mar 23, 2010)

littleseb said:


> After a very very painful back injury I'm finaly back on my bike......haven't riden to work since mid Dec!
> I'm scared of buckling down to my drop bars though, so I twisted them up, breaking with my thumbs. Something I always found very un-stylish. But it's actually very comfortable! Although the aerodynamics (or the lack of it) slow me down........never mind, I have to look after my back!



Good luck! Hope it goes well.  I'm just thinking of raising my saddle up a bit more to get a little bit faster/aerodynamic, but yeah, look after your back, innit.

Btw, I'm wondering if we've met and in fact your username is a bit of a misnomer  



BigPhil said:


> gentlegreen.  Less is more!  Get anal about how you oil your bike...  Use synthetic oil, put a drip - no more - on each link, oil on the 'inside' of the chain as this attracts less dirt.  After oiling use a rag to take off any surplices.  Your bike will purr for longer then.



*noted* tricky to try and oil/aim for just the "inside" of the chain, no?

Do you mean the inside like literally the gaps between links, which would be just daft, surely, or do you mean the bit of the chain that would be facing into/closest your bike?

And I oil my chain roughly once a week. I ride my bike every day - this is about right, ain't it?


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 23, 2010)

So oil on the links from the top - not the side of the chain.  Apply the oil so that you don't apply it to the side that faces the ground.  Apply it to the face that goes into the teeth of your gears - on the inside if you know what I mean.  If you apply it to the bit facing the ground it picks up (marginally) more dirt when it sprays up from the road.  Am I describing this well enough?

Once a weeks is probably good - you can feel it when it needs an oil.


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 23, 2010)

From Sheldon Brown



> Most of the schmutz that contaminates a chain is stuff that is thrown up by the front tire. This lands on the outer circumference of the chain. For this reason, you should always oil a chain on the inner circumference, the side that faces the sprockets. This decreases the tendency of the oil to carry crud into the interior bearing surfaces of the chain. The best way to apply the oil is with a drip-type oil can, along the top of the lower run of the chain. This applies the oil to the cleanest part of the chain.
> 
> I just run the pedals backwards while applying a line of oil down the rollers. It takes 15 or 20 seconds to oil a chain this way. In the case of old-fashioned bushing-type chains, I usually run the oil along the left side only, in hope that the clean oil will be able to flush through the bushings from left to right. I have used many different oils, my favorite is Phil Wood Tenacious oil.


----------



## klang (Mar 23, 2010)

pootle said:


> Btw, I'm wondering if we've met and in fact your username is a bit of a misnomer



where would we have met??


----------



## pootle (Mar 23, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> So oil on the links from the top - not the side of the chain.  Apply the oil so that you don't apply it to the side that faces the ground.  Apply it to the face that goes into the teeth of your gears - on the inside if you know what I mean.  If you apply it to the bit facing the ground it picks up (marginally) more dirt when it sprays up from the road.  Am I describing this well enough?
> 
> Once a weeks is probably good - you can feel it when it needs an oil.



Much clearer in my head. Ta! 



littleseb said:


> where would we have met??



Rowan's Bowling Alley?


----------



## klang (Mar 23, 2010)

pootle said:


> Rowan's Bowling Alley?



No, never been there. Unless of course you are extremely good looking and you are loaded as fuck. In this case I'd make an exception and I'll pretend to be whoever you want me to be (even somebody who'd spend his precious spare time in bowling alleys)!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 23, 2010)

Gawd that was heavy going.
I'll have to get my speedo working again....
Surely a bit of sinusitis couldn't slow me down that much ?

I had an embarassing experience back in the summer on a "middling" CTC ride where I was the slowest on hills ... and I was by no means the oldest ..

I used to thump errant cars and run away ...

Maybe it's time to get on a dynamometer somewhere - I wonder if I qualify for a full checkup - having reached 50.

A local cycling campaigner has just died at 59 - does angina mean a congenital defect ?

My mum's brother died at 48, but he was a highly-strung beanpole ...


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Mar 23, 2010)

How was my cycle commute? Too short (at just half a mile) for a lovely morning like this morning. Coming home, I was glad it wasn't longer......


----------



## ddraig (Mar 23, 2010)

nice and clear on way in
lashing rain for parts on way back
still not so bad, fiddled with bike on weekend and it's smoother


----------



## pootle (Mar 24, 2010)

littleseb said:


> Unless of course you are extremely good looking and you are loaded as fuck.



We have met! You've described me perfectly!


----------



## Diamond (Mar 24, 2010)

Very humid this morning.

I wonder what makes London so humid from time to time.


----------



## turing test (Mar 24, 2010)

The damned runner beat me to the showers.  Now I will be lucky to get one before 9 am


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 25, 2010)

It turns out that my cycling to work has aggravated an infected scratch on my leg so I have been put on a 10 day course of antibiotics and a couple of days off work to rest my leg . Who says cycling is good for you


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 25, 2010)

ewwww 

There are lots of boderline trained dogs in the park I cycle through every evening so I my have to start carrying antiseptic wipes.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 25, 2010)

Shouted at an idiot cyclist going through the lights on red ...

Primary school ("Show you care, park elsewhere" and "This is a Bike-It school") playground rammed with teachers' cars - one of them right up against the assembly hall window. I have to get my camera out tomorrow - unfortunately the Google car took the photo during the school holidays...

The sun's out, so the mixed use path is once again crawling with would-be Contadors and Cavendishes in full team gear  - most of 'em harmless.

But then I had a confrontation with a late 30-something city tosser in shiny new yellow jacket who wouldn't move out of the centre of  "his side" when I had to get past some pedestrians on "mine" ...
I didn't get to look at his wheels ... it's a fairly rough track - it's understandable that some of the _boy racers_ would be nervous about cycling nearer to the edge ... I think he was probably riding a hybrid.
He told me to "F Off", I got my V-sign to within inches of his nose.
I will be looking to get in his way as often as possible in future.

I make a point of riding on the edge - it would be a waste of EX721 rims and country tyres ..


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Mar 25, 2010)

Very enjoyable.  The traffic was snarled back pretty much all the way from the outskirts of town to the city centre, so really quite lovely to sail past all of it.  Passed one of my programmers 4 miles from the office.  It was 20 minutes after I arrived that he finally got in.  

He's my favourite benchmark, as he lives much the same distance from work as me.  He admits that he routinely spends an additional hour, every day, commuting to work than I do, yet would rather sit in a traffic jam than cycle.  To be fair to him he's admitted that he should do it, but is scared of cycling in traffic - even to the point where he'd rather lose 8 days of his own time a year rather than make a switch.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 25, 2010)

8 days in a car in traffic. 

I would need counselling if I only thought about it for too long...


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Mar 25, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> 8 days in a car in traffic.



Worse than that - 8 days EXTRA in a car, in traffic, than I spend on my bike.  Being kind, and saying that his commute each way is about 1 hour, so 2 hours a day, 200 hours working days a year, you're talking around 17 entire days of his year being spent in commuter traffic.

It's an extreme example - we both live around the same distance out, but he has to cross a notoriously gridlocked bridge (the Don) where he usually loses 20+ minutes, then has two very gridlocked roads (king street, union street) which are both good for backing up till past 9.30.  Meanwhile I can sail down the bus lanes (which are open to bikes) pretty much most of the way.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 25, 2010)

Bonkers ..

I'm very lucky that I don't have to ride in city traffic, but almost every minute one spends cycling is positively life-*enhancing*. 

Mind you, I didn't start until I was 27 and my last motorcycle died ...


----------



## pootle (Mar 25, 2010)

Brilliant.

I've raised my saddle to more of a bum in the air position than the previous more lady like level and raised my cycling game a bit.  Really makes a difference, eh?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 25, 2010)

Yep. I'm hoping my current sluggishness is down to that.

I can usually tell by how high up my legs I feel the pain ...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 25, 2010)

my cycle commute is currently painful due to my back pains from falling down stairs. it's getting me down now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 26, 2010)

Not really about my commute, but not worth a new thread  

I know it won't take me long, but does it really matter which way round my new brakes are? I've managed to fit them so they hit the rim perfectly... but they're those ones where the bolt isn't centred, so one side is longer than the other, I want to call them cartridge brakes, but don't know if that's the right word...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 26, 2010)

I've got those at the moment - the theory being that I won't let them wear down to the metal and open my wheel up like a bean can. 

The Aztec pads certainly seem to last better than Wilkinsons Hardware blocks..

How old are the cables and noodles ?

--------------

There's something terribly wrong with me or my bike at the moment. It was a bit windy coming home, but that was ridiculous.

It was dark enough for me to be very annoyed with one particular strobing headlight idiot. 
I reckon my retaliation may have to escalate to a xenon strobe.

You would think my very obvious morse code would give them a clue.


----------



## turing test (Mar 27, 2010)

Yesterdays ride was really nice, I rode a loop over next to the river and through the graveyard before work, riding very relaxed.  The way home my wife and I rode to Southbank, which is a park on the river with a lot of restaurants, pools and various public spaces.  There we saw an outdoor movie then cycled home.

Before I left I tightend up my front brake and cleaned my cogs, my commuter is running well right now.


----------



## swampy (Mar 28, 2010)

I started cycle commuting last week, journey is about 30 min long when I'm cycling at a gentle pace in order not to raise a sweat. Has been a joy, wish I'd started years earlier, it's quicker than my old commute, and I feel much more at peace with world when I arrive at work. Some observations:

Being a bit of a bike boy racer, i thought nothing of jumping a red light, only stopping if traffic made it impossible. However after the 3rd day of my cycle commute I started stopping a each red light. Why? Because most of the other cyclists were stopping and I felt like a right nob running the red.

Buses are your friends, cars the enemy. Most buses appear to be aware of me, always seeming to know when I'm zooming past them when they're at a bus stop. Most cars, on the other hand, are blissfully unaware of my presence, they will never know that only my evasive manoeuvring stopped our unfolding relationship.

Potholes are a menace, especially potholes hidden by water!


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 29, 2010)

I no longer commute by bike but I just found this site, thought it was cool, and thought I'd post here as I don't want to start a thread. 








http://hadarmetaldesign.com/gallery.php


----------



## nadia (Mar 29, 2010)

I have driven to work three times in my entire working life. Last week I had to go to  job interview at 9am and crawled up the road in first gear and jealously looked on at the people on the cycle path. I hate car commuting


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> but does it really matter which way round my new brakes are? .


Yes - that's why they're marked left and right.

In spite of the split pins, you'll want them so the application of the brakes pushes the pads in, rather than out.

I hope you set the toe-in using a piece of card ? They aren't supposed to hit the rim parallel.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a very wet bum. That is all.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm on gardening leave for two weeks - though I hope I find an excuse to go out for a few rides.


----------



## chintz (Mar 29, 2010)

Wet


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 29, 2010)

hiccup said:


> I have a very wet bum. That is all.



I thought this was a thread to talk about your commute 


Fitting one of these might help some people with their rage

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...253/Flame-thrower-scooter-owner-arrested.html


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 29, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Yes - that's why they're marked left and right.
> 
> In spite of the split pins, you'll want them so the application of the brakes pushes the pads in, rather than out.
> 
> I hope you set the toe-in using a piece of card ? They aren't supposed to hit the rim parallel.



You only need to toe in to stop them squealing.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 29, 2010)

knee still painful after coming off on way home last week (my fault!)

but nice and clear and a few less cars/tossers on the road already this week it seems


----------



## klang (Mar 29, 2010)

crashed this morning, and don't know how it happened. knee and hand a bit bruised, but nothing a few ultra rays couldn't mend. bollocks!


----------



## turing test (Mar 30, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> You only need to toe in to stop them squealing.



I always like a little brake squeal.  It lets people know you are there


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 30, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Yes - that's why they're marked left and right.
> 
> In spite of the split pins, you'll want them so the application of the brakes pushes the pads in, rather than out.
> 
> I hope you set the toe-in using a piece of card ? They aren't supposed to hit the rim parallel.


I don't get how them being the wrong way round could result in the brakes being pushed out? They still worked... but I switched them round anyway.

I know brakes aren't meant to hit the rim parallel, and I use a rubber band, not card. Still need to fiddle with it though, got a little bit of a squeak and it does my head in.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 30, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I don't get how them being the wrong way round could result in the brakes being pushed out?



plane takes off 

It depends which friction force wins ...


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 30, 2010)

Flat tyre when I went to cycle home.  No problem as had a spare bike at work.  Flat tyre on the way home.  Fixed tyre last night and it was flat again this AM.  

3 flat tyres, 2 days.  Grr.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 30, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> plane takes off
> 
> It depends which friction force wins ...


----------



## Geri (Mar 30, 2010)

First day back to cycling and it was not good. Well, the journey was fine but the cold air was hurting my sensitive tooth area.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 30, 2010)

Geri said:


> First day back to cycling and it was not good. Well, the journey was fine but the cold air was hurting my sensitive tooth area.



What you need is pro-argin formula - apparently.


----------



## Geri (Mar 30, 2010)

I've tried Sensodyne - worked for a bit then stopped, and I am now on Arm & Hammer Enamel Care sensitive.


----------



## fjydj (Mar 30, 2010)

Lovely cycle today, missed the showers this morning. And found some of the anti cycling signs have gone from the riverside path near Hammersmith


----------



## themonkeyman (Mar 30, 2010)

Pretty hood cycle this morning, but it was hard going in the rain on the way back.

Also fell over at some lights as I thought the gap was big enough for me to go on the left hand side of a van.  it wasn't, my left foot was still clipped in and I went down like a sack of shit.  OOps.

Definitely amused the van driver, they asked me if I was alright and then gave me a friendly beep on as I went on my way.

Pretty funny and at least it was on to some grass.

Found this website today too - http://www.bikemap.net/


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2010)

my chain and gears were sticking a lot this morning.
i looked at the chain and one of the links was broken and sticking out.
do i need a new chain?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 31, 2010)

Chain link tool  (or pliers if stuck) and power link.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Chain link tool  (or pliers if stuck) and power link.



bike shop then


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 31, 2010)

.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 31, 2010)

Commutes this week have been cold and wet. The lighter evenings are nice though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2010)

it'll be summer by the time i'll be able to cycle home in the light


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 31, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> bike shop then



Knowing how to fix a chain is a very useful skill to have!  You can get chain tools on multi tools so maybe get one of these from the bike shop.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2010)

does it involve getting my hands dirty?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> does it involve getting my hands dirty?


 doesn't everything with a bike? get yourself some disposable gloves or something.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2010)

if i can get someone else to do it i will.
even cleaning it


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2010)

Who do you get to clean your bike?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Who do you get to clean your bike?


i don't specifically pay anyone to clean it. i just don't clean it much - they clean it when you get it serviced.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 31, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> does it involve getting my hands dirty?



Latex Gloves! 

My mini commute is going to double in length soon, which is vaguely exciting. Although some foreign coach tried to kill me and a few other people this morning by running two sets of red lights in Brixton. 

I forgot about the emergency engine cut out button.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> doesn't everything with a bike? get yourself some disposable gloves or something.



i have people for that sort of thing


----------



## turing test (Mar 31, 2010)

You have people for latex gloves??

I thought this thread was about commuting.


----------



## Cid (Apr 2, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> Knowing how to fix a chain is a very useful skill to have!  You can get chain tools on multi tools so maybe get one of these from the bike shop.



Fuck that tbh, unless you know what you're doing and have a decent tool that link will probably be weaker (and it's an absolute fucker to change) and liable to snap at really inconvenient moments... If you can get away with removing one link and using a powerlink, fine, but otherwise it's something I avoid.


----------



## turing test (Apr 2, 2010)

Nah chain repair isn't hard at all but once your chain is a bad as Orang Utans then your going to have to change a lot more than the chain.

I have the day off so no commute for me.  But I will ride over to campus to have lunch with my wife.  The poor woman had to work 

The last couple days have been super.  Its been 20 or so, light clouds and a light breeze.  The damned cars haven't even been a bother.


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 6, 2010)

Ouch.

Came out of my road, didn't see the other cyclist cos of the sun.  We were both going slow, he braked, I was still clipped in.  Down on the floor for me.

Bike 0 - Pavement, clips 1

;(


----------



## hiccup (Apr 6, 2010)

Sounds unpleasant.

I wore shorts for the first time this year. Feeling the wind rush through my leg hair was most exhilarating. Still needed the gloves though.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 6, 2010)

Christ I'm unfit 

lovely weather though, feels great to be back in the saddle


----------



## hiccup (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, I've only been off the bike for 5 days, and this morning seemed like a bit of a struggle. I'm blaming the headwind, rather than four days of eating chocolate, drinking beer and sitting on my arse.


----------



## turing test (Apr 6, 2010)

I rode my rollers before rolling in to work and felt really good for it.  My lower back has been slightly off for the last 2 or three weeks so I have started focusing on how I sit, and how I use my back.  I stretched today after my ride, and writing this reminds me to stretch again.


----------



## turing test (Apr 6, 2010)

double


----------



## ExtraRefined (Apr 7, 2010)

Finally braved the cycle in to work today; Camberwell - Bromley, 10 miles, 47 minutes. Neither as difficult or dangerous as I'd imagined. Only one car and one pedestrian tried to kill me, and I'd thought it would take me the full hour.

47 minutes is in fact the same time I used to manage by car, and I should be able to improve on it a lot as I lose more weight.


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 7, 2010)

managed to do my best time today after a nightmare yesterday.  A fall in the morning, flat tyre and broken spoke in the morning.  All fixed last night, and then this morning, sub 30 minute ride to work which is what I have been trying to do since I got the bike, so all in all a good morning


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 7, 2010)

Came the closest I've ever come to falling due to not clipping out, today. Unclipped fine with my normal resting foot but nearly went over on the foot that stays clipped in. Would not have been pretty 

Nice to be back in shorts for the first time this year. Was way too hot yesterday so donned them this morning.


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 7, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Came the closest I've ever come to falling due to not clipping out, today. Unclipped fine with my normal resting foot but nearly went over on the foot that stays clipped in. Would not have been pretty
> 
> Nice to be back in shorts for the first time this year. Was way too hot yesterday so donned them this morning.



ouch that would have left a mark mate.  Nice one for sorting it and getting out in time


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 7, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> ouch that would have left a mark mate.  Nice one for sorting it and getting out in time



Yep. Just goes to show that even after years of riding with clips, no-one is immune from the occasional hairy moment


----------



## Crispy (Apr 7, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Christ I'm unfit
> 
> lovely weather though, feels great to be back in the saddle


Didn't feel so great this morning, cos my bum has got all cossetted and soft (ooer) and didn't like being mistreated yesterday (ooer). I'm sure things will firm up soon though (ooer)


----------



## pogofish (Apr 7, 2010)

Cyclysts using my local B&Q will no doubt enjoy the new augmentation to the bike rack:


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 7, 2010)

pogofish said:


> Cyclysts using my local B&Q will no doubt enjoy the new augmentation to the bike rack:



hahaha, love it.


----------



## pogofish (Apr 7, 2010)

They had  swing over half the rack a couple of weeks back. Wheeee!


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 7, 2010)

I've changed my tyres and now feel decidedly slippy... not in a good way.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Apr 7, 2010)

It's nearly a month since I could ride a bike and I am really missing it, cant wait to get back to The Hague (I dont know what to jump on first; the girlfriend or the bike)


----------



## Spark (Apr 8, 2010)

First time on the bike for a couple of weeks and it was lovely.


----------



## pootle (Apr 8, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> It's nearly a month since I could ride a bike and I am really missing it, cant wait to get back to The Hague (I dont know what to jump on first; the girlfriend or the bike)



Ha!  Said like a true cyclist! 

I had a flippin' gorgeous commute.  Hardly any traffic on the roads, was more like a saturday.  Beat lots of other commuters and glorious weather - first time this year I've cycled in just a t-shirt


----------



## ddraig (Apr 8, 2010)

very lovely, would prefer to be out there now than at a desk with artificial light 

going to have ditch the padded hi-vis for a new lightweight one any day now


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 8, 2010)

Been cycling to and from Hackney to Elephant and Castle most days for the last couple of months since gettign a new job, and an injury that has prevented me from running. Amazing to see the deteriation in my road bike over that time. The potholes en route have just killed it.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 8, 2010)

Can't believe I've been using London Bridge all these years when the ride via Southwark Brige is sooo much nicer


----------



## lilykia (Apr 8, 2010)

I recently started cycling 12 miles half-way to work, just got a new roadbike & doing it in around 50 mins...thinking of building the distance up a bit further & parking my car up sooner.  What's the furthest people think might be realistic to build up to? Could I aim for 20 miles each way eventually & how long would it take roughly?  If anyones got any advice I'd appreciate it... I've always kept myself pretty fit playing sports & running, cycling fitness is something different & I'm enjoying getting into it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 8, 2010)

pootle said:


> first time this year I've cycled in just a t-shirt


Same here... twas a long sleeved tshirt, but no jacket


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 8, 2010)

lilykia said:


> I recently started cycling 12 miles half-way to work, just got a new roadbike & doing it in around 50 mins...thinking of building the distance up a bit further & parking my car up sooner.  What's the furthest people think might be realistic to build up to? Could I aim for 20 miles each way eventually & how long would it take roughly?  If anyones got any advice I'd appreciate it... I've always kept myself pretty fit playing sports & running, cycling fitness is something different & I'm enjoying getting into it.



have you got an iPhone ?  There is a really decent app on it called cyclemeter, that is a great way to gauge how long rides are going to take.

My fastest ride to work is just shy of 30 minutes and that is 7 miles, so I think we are relatively the same pace, actually I reckon you are a little quicker.  So I think you could probably do 20 miles in about an hour and 30, maybe a little less.

Depends on the ride itself I reckon though.  I sometimes feel that I get to a point and then I seem to get stronger.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 8, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Can't believe I've been using London Bridge all these years when the ride via Southwark Brige is sooo much nicer



ha ha, indeed that was one of my early finds since I start to cycle to work....only by chance though becuase Borough Rd is closed. Southwark Bridge Rd goes straight to my work as well, no idea why I didn't do it to sart off with.


----------



## Pat24 (Apr 8, 2010)

I has a really nice ride this morning. I left the house by 7.30am and there was hardly any traffic and it was breezy and sunny! I can't wait to cycle back home


----------



## tommers (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah, there really was no traffic this morning... is it half term or something?

d'oh!  easter!


----------



## Pat24 (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah people are still away it seems...which is fine by me!


----------



## turing test (Apr 9, 2010)

I had too much to drink last night and had a bit of a hang over.  

Once I got going, I felt better.  I have a slightly modified route which takes me around a park instead of through it.  This means I avoid all the rich young boys from Brisbane Boys College playing cricket and footy.  I have been doing it all week and I like the change.  

They are doing a bunch of work here converting a road and so part of my commute is gated off.  There is a security guard who opens the gate for me in the mornings.   He is not the nicest fellow but today he did respond when I thanked him for opening it.


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 9, 2010)

Had a lovely ride yesterday from West London down to Elephant and Castle, went through Hyde Park, Westminster etc, really really nice in that sunshine.

Was a great ride in this morning too, wearing shorts as well   Think I might change my route home and go longer by doing the hyde park way and then from E&C head down to Tooting etc that way.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 9, 2010)

Wore too many layers.  Now I'm all sweaty at work.


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 9, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> Wore too many layers.  Now I'm all sweaty at work.



no showers ?


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 9, 2010)

Showers?  At work?  Who the hell has showers at work?


----------



## mattie (Apr 9, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> Showers?  At work?  Who the hell has showers at work?




Sweaty cyclists, generally.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> Showers? At work? Who the hell has showers at work?


People who work in massive buildings that also have canteens 

I love this weather


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 9, 2010)

mattie said:


> Sweaty cyclists, generally.



Eh?  I've never worked anywhere with showers.  Do you all work in bathroom showrooms or what?


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> People who work in massive buildings that also have canteens
> 
> I love this weather



Ikea?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2010)

Nah, big corporate buildings I'm guessing. I've never worked anywhere with showers either, but some buildings have gyms in them too.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Nah, big corporate buildings I'm guessing. I've never worked anywhere with showers either, but some buildings have gyms in them too.



Yeah, my local leisure centre has a gym.

Wow, people have work gyms and showers?  What is the world coming to?  No wonder the economy is in such a mess.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 9, 2010)

and some local authorities still


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah, I already mentioned the lesiure centre.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 9, 2010)

no, in the office buildings


----------



## turing test (Apr 9, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> Eh?  I've never worked anywhere with showers.  Do you all work in bathroom showrooms or what?



I have a shower at work.  In the morning the competiton is hot to be the first in


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 9, 2010)

turing test said:


> I have a shower at work.  In the morning the competiton is hot to be the first in



You work in a bathroom showroom.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 9, 2010)

ddraig said:


> no, in the office buildings



Leisure centre offices.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2010)

A gym isn't a leisure centre.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> A gym isn't a leisure centre.



I know, I was being silly.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 9, 2010)

Just cycled to the garden centre and back in my tee shirt.
Wished I was off for a ride somewhere nice ...

I'll be in my shorts and sunhat this weekend.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm gonna go and buy myself a cycle computer.


----------



## tommers (Apr 9, 2010)

lovely.  lovely.  lovely.

except for the cars.  get rid of them and it'd be perfect.


----------



## pootle (Apr 9, 2010)

tommers said:


> yeah, there really was no traffic this morning... is it half term or something?
> 
> d'oh!  easter!




Yeah, but its been easter hols for the last ten days or so, the last couple of days have been super quiet traffic wise 

And yep, another lovely ride in - I'm amazed how much difference just spending 10 minutes picking/cleaning the crud and gunk out my gears/derailleur etc made to my gears actually working!


----------



## hiccup (Apr 9, 2010)

We have showers at work. Paid for with tax payers money too 

Am loving the sunshine.


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 9, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> Showers?  At work?  Who the hell has showers at work?



erm, hello


----------



## mattie (Apr 9, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> Eh?  I've never worked anywhere with showers.  Do you all work in bathroom showrooms or what?



The University - loads of showers, many more installed as part of an agrement with BaNES (local council) for a green transport policy.

My Bristol Office - office park with small gym and (therefore, and thankfully) showers.

I think they're going to become more common as green policies kick in - it's a sign that they're actually entertaining the thought that people might ride to work.


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 9, 2010)

Wasn't Bristol named as the top cycling city of 2010 (not 09) in Cycling Plus magazine ?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/bristol/8603275.stm


----------



## Crispy (Apr 9, 2010)

they've got a big wedge of govt (or is it euro) money to spend on cycling schemes


----------



## mattie (Apr 9, 2010)

Not sure it's quite all I'd hoped - it seems to have encouraged people who previously caught the bus to ride, and made not much difference to car driving.

40 cyclists as opposed to 1 bus is not the gain I anticipated.

The Bath-Bristol cycle track (funded by Sustrans) is fundamentally awesome, if a little narrow in places.

As an aside, there is apparently a set of disused rail tunnels between Midford and Bath that are being developed as cycle tracks.  A very good idea, as it cuts through a very large set of hills.  My riding buddy (I beleive that's the appropriate phraseology) travels over from Bradford on Avon and is most excited by this development.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 9, 2010)

Bristol Cycling city - ha ha. 

I wonder if the slowness in spending it has something to do with the two councils' being obliged to match the 11 million.

They've started off with making one section of the Bristol-Bath path look like it did 30 years ago - in the process of going totally overboard with illuminating it. :-

http://greenbristolblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/railway-path-before-and-after.html

It's going to be better lit than most residential streets ....

I daily ride along another disaster - this time it's South Glos :-

http://bristolcars.blogspot.com/2010/02/filton-road-holdups.html

Spent a fortune putting in a pavement barely wide enough for pedestrians - let alone mixed use ...

What's needed is for cyclists to get out of the fecking gutter - zero cost.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2010)

I know everyone's probably out in a beer garden in the sun, but I need some help. 

This isn't something new, but it's annoying, and got a long ish ride tomorrow... my saddle wobbles a little from side to side. All the bolts are tight and it doesn't move any other way, but the cm or so shift does my head in. If it's meant to do it I'll live with it, but if I can stop it shifting i'd rather do that. Is it meant to move?

Pretty sure it's not always been like this. I've taken off the saddle bag to see if that was what made a difference, but no change


----------



## Geri (Apr 9, 2010)

Today was fine, much better than yesterday when I had to push my bike all the way home as I had a slow puncture and my tyre was flat when I left the office.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I know everyone's probably out in a beer garden in the sun, but I need some help.
> 
> This isn't something new, but it's annoying, and got a long ish ride tomorrow... my saddle wobbles a little from side to side. All the bolts are tight and it doesn't move any other way, but the cm or so shift does my head in. If it's meant to do it I'll live with it, but if I can stop it shifting i'd rather do that. Is it meant to move?
> 
> Pretty sure it's not always been like this. I've taken off the saddle bag to see if that was what made a difference, but no change


Is it a suspension post ?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2010)

Yep, please let that mean it should wobble a bit.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Yep, please let that mean it should wobble a bit.



They are wont to unscrew themselves - under the rubber gaiter ....


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2010)

Cheers gg, after you mentioned the suspension post I had a quick google... seems most start to do this after a while, and tbh, even though I've got a hybrid I'm not off road much so don't know how much difference it makes. 

I'll bung the saddle bag back on and think about a new post next pay day


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh, i don't think I can get at anything to fix it from what I've read.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 9, 2010)

I keep taking the road to Brixton instead of Camberwell and then have to shortcut through the estates 
maybe I should go and paint "Cripsy Turn Left" on the road at Kennington Park...


----------



## hiccup (Apr 9, 2010)

Cycled home in shorts and t-shirt


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 9, 2010)

mattie said:


> The University - loads of showers, many more installed as part of an agrement with BaNES (local council) for a green transport policy.
> 
> My Bristol Office - office park with small gym and (therefore, and thankfully) showers.
> 
> *I think they're going to become more common as green policies kick in* - it's a sign that they're actually entertaining the thought that people might ride to work.



Ha!  Not in my sector they won't.


----------



## cybertect (Apr 10, 2010)

Crispy said:


> I keep taking the road to Brixton instead of Camberwell and then have to shortcut through the estates
> maybe I should go and paint "Cripsy Turn Left" on the road at Kennington Park...



* Invests in a pot of Dulux to paint "Crispy Turn Right" at Kennington Park on Monday *


----------



## turing test (Apr 11, 2010)

mattie said:


> The University - loads of showers, many more installed as part of an agrement with BaNES (local council) for a green transport policy.
> 
> My Bristol Office - office park with small gym and (therefore, and thankfully) showers.
> 
> I think they're going to become more common as green policies kick in - it's a sign that they're actually entertaining the thought that people might ride to work.



You live in Bath.  Obviously you would have showers too.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 11, 2010)

1st small trip of the year to shops n back 1.7 mile
Front derailleur making noise again! It was fine when I put bike to sleep last year.


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 11, 2010)

dlx1 said:
			
		

> 1st small trip of the year to shops n back 1.7 mile
> Front derailleur making noise again! I was fine when I put bike to sleep last year.



Need to clean the chain ? I did mine this morning and did 12 miles round the Thames. Chain sounded awesome.


----------



## stavros (Apr 11, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> Eh?  I've never worked anywhere with showers.  Do you all work in bathroom showrooms or what?



I know here a lot of new businesses include on-site showers and changing rooms in their travel plans to get planning permission, as it's seen to encourage more sustainable commuting, and can make an albeit very slight offset to free car parking.


----------



## turing test (Apr 12, 2010)

I had a nice ride in, but it was always threatening some drizzle, never mind cause it never started.  I did get to wear my cycling cap in tho.

Tomorrow I will ride my fast bike up the coot, on my way to work. I changed my cable and _my god_-the shifting seems to be fixed, Hallelujah (it still needs a good test)


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2010)

Two weeks off the bike - plus I really put in some work on my garden yesterday.

I won't be earning my wages today.


----------



## turing test (Apr 12, 2010)

Gentlegreen sighting


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 13, 2010)

I started cycling to my new work place off Grays Inn Road - surprisingly it took only 30 minutes from Brixton Hill (on public transport, it takes 45 mins).

I could have gone faster but the bike chain isn't aligned and keeps slipping, I swear I'm losing alot of speed especially during sprints. Now looking for a cycling shop that does a cheap service.

It's fuckin' beautiful cycling through London in the morning.


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 13, 2010)

The dude I go to in Wandsworth is excellent.

Ben - Cycleworx - http://www.cycleworx.co.uk/ - 07970615171 or ben@cycleworx.co.uk


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2010)

turing test said:


> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1244/750661224_a22ad13d54.jpg
> 
> Gentlegreen sighting


That looks suspiciously like a fixie to me. 



Gawd that was heavy going this morning - but then I was tired to start with. 
I'm going to see if raising the saddle will help.

I'm not certain I'm entirely past my bug - still a bit congested ...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 13, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> The dude I go to in Wandsworth is excellent.
> 
> Ben - Cycleworx - http://www.cycleworx.co.uk/ - 07970615171 or ben@cycleworx.co.uk



Wandsworth is a little out of the way but cycleworx does look good.
If only he was in Kings Cross/Farringdon/Chancery Lane area...


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 13, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Wandsworth is a little out of the way but cycleworx does look good.
> If only he was in Kings Cross/Farringdon/Chancery Lane area...



You could always ride there ha ha


----------



## Spark (Apr 13, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> I started cycling to my new work place off Grays Inn Road - surprisingly it took only 30 minutes from Brixton Hill (on public transport, it takes 45 mins).
> 
> I could have gone faster but the bike chain isn't aligned and keeps slipping, I swear I'm losing alot of speed especially during sprints. Now looking for a cycling shop that does a cheap service.



Seeing as it sounds like you're in brixton why not go to brixton cycles?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 13, 2010)

Spark said:


> Seeing as it sounds like you're in brixton why not go to brixton cycles?



Yeah they look good!
I cycle passed often and their price-list is pretty decent.
I can pretty sort everything on the bike except for the gears, derailleur, alignment etc. 

Does anyone here ride a single-speed? I know the running costs are considerably lower but how's it for climbing and general speed compared to one with gears?


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 13, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Does anyone here ride a single-speed? I know the running costs are considerably lower but how's it for climbing and general speed compared to one with gears?



When I went to go and get my bike, I spent about 2 months working out which one to get.  I rode on loads before I settled with the scott (sub 20 - hybrid).

I did try a single speed, but for me, I just got going and after a while I was at the top speed and couldn't give it any more oomph.

That's why I went for a geared bike.  Not sure what I am going to go for next though, I suppose a proper road bike is the next logical progression.  But I can't get used to that riding style.


----------



## turing test (Apr 13, 2010)

I rode up the coot in the dark, and my rear shifting was great.  It was nice that the work I did fixed it. 

It was a little wet, and cloudy so it was dark.  

On my way up about 20 cyclists hit the coot 300 meters or so ahead. All the blinking lights were cool. 

So I ran cyclist down one by one and in small groups.

About 30 meters from the top the old coot gets steep a young man I had just ridden up to surged ahead.  

The poor bugger-I had to tear him down, but vomited a little in my mouth for the effort once he was tossed.

the ride to work sucked


----------



## swampy (Apr 15, 2010)

Got to sit in a big dump truck today outside the Old street fire station. The police were demonstrating where a trucks blind spots are - this involved another copper pushing my bike alongside the truck. I did learn something, the worst blind spot is when your front wheel starts getting in front of the truck.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 16, 2010)

Deliberately got in the way of a large school run-type car that charged through on red 50 yards to my right on a road that's thankfully on the brink of going 20. i.e. pulled out more slowly than I needed to and endeavoured to get eye to eye.

It swerved a bit as if it was planning to go in front of me on the wrong side of the road, but thought better of it.

I've been doing that a bit much recently - but at least it's healthier than hating so many other (selfish) cyclists I encounter. This morning this was limited to noting the incongruity of someone coming the other way in full racing mode on a rough mixed-use path, with a rucksack on their back ...

I bet he didn't notice the blackthorn blossom was out ...


----------



## fredfelt (Apr 16, 2010)

Cruised in today with my rack loaded with tent and two panniers containing all I need for the Urban camping trip.  Really looking forward to finishing work and then cycling to the camp site.  I've done a little route planning and for most of the way I should be able to avoid main roads.  Some of my route later may well take in the Ridgeway - although it might be a little too punishing for my trusty steed while it's loaded with kit.

Feeling lucky that my holiday starts as soon as I step out of the office and get on my bike.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 16, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> I did try a single speed, but for me, I just got going and after a while I was at the top speed and couldn't give it any more oomph.
> 
> That's why I went for a geared bike.  Not sure what I am going to go for next though, I suppose a proper road bike is the next logical progression.  But I can't get used to that riding style.



Single-speeds have a clean minimum look. 
Some of the guys on the road go mega-quick on them and I love the speeds they're at on the flat. Not come across many on hills and I'm wondering if there's a reason for that.

Road bikes/racers rule for speed imo. But yeah, for long journeys it's uncomfortable.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 16, 2010)

Overtaking and nearly had a motorbike crash into me.
This is happening so regularly, I'm surprised I not seen more accidents.
And it's not like I don't check.

Still trying to figure what is the best and fastest route. 

Brixton > Kennington > Waterloo Bridge

or 

Brixton > Vauxhall > along the embankment > Waterloo Bridge.


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 16, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Still trying to figure what is the best and fastest route.
> 
> Brixton > Kennington > Waterloo Bridge
> 
> ...



Depends on the time, I think I would go the Vauxhall route, I think that Kennington Road can be a bit of a nightmare at rush hour


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 16, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> Depends on the time, I think I would go the Vauxhall route, I think that Kennington Road can be a bit of a nightmare at rush hour



Yeah the Vauxhall route is more scenic too - beautiful views cycling along the thames.

But that roundabout around the Vauxhall Tavern, it gets well crazy...


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 16, 2010)

I had a great ride this morning , I stopped about half way and had a nice look at the view of the sun coming up over the forest , I also saw more horses than cars this morning , it makes going to work worth it when you get a morning like this


----------



## mattie (Apr 16, 2010)

Lightening quick, shot past all the cars and buses.  Like a missile, I was.  A blur.



Yes, the missus gave me a lift


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 16, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Yeah the Vauxhall route is more scenic too - beautiful views cycling along the thames.
> 
> But that roundabout around the Vauxhall Tavern, it gets well crazy...



yeah that bit is pretty bonkers, I hate that bit as you are coming down from Vauxhall bridge, and have to sort out the lanes to turn right towards Clapham.  Pain in the arse.  Not a fan.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 16, 2010)

really clear and crisp this morn as it was well early (well 8am!) 
apart from journey forming 2 legs which was weird arriving in work from a different start point

leaving soon and will enjoy gliding through park next to river


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 19, 2010)

Another brilliant ride in this morning , I took a different route today which meant I went through a couple of villages so didn't really go out onto the moors apart from one stretch of road , but getting to the top of the hill at the start of that road and seeing dense mist rolling over the moors was an amazing sight made even better by bombing down into it all at 30mph .

I am so glad I'm not cycling in london anymore


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 19, 2010)

Termite Man said:


> Another brilliant ride in this morning , I took a different route today which meant I went through a couple of villages so didn't really go out onto the moors apart from one stretch of road , but getting to the top of the hill at the start of that road and seeing dense mist rolling over the moors was an amazing sight made even better by bombing down into it all at 30mph .
> 
> I am so glad I'm not cycling in london anymore



that sounds sweet


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 19, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> that sounds sweet



it is very sweet . On my ride home on friday there were long stretches where all I could hear were my tyres on the road and the birds singing as I sailed past ponies munching away on various plants . I think I saw more deer and ponies than cars this morning 

* I saw the deer once I had got on the tyrain though so that doesn't really count .


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 20, 2010)

Team jersey speedo-watching w*nkers out in full force this sunny morning on the mixed-use path.

The first one got a "shoulder recoil" gesture from me.

The next one I tackled head-on.
I didn't quite catch his comment as he passed - having at the last moment realised I wasn't going anywhere.


I'm contemplating getting bar extensions for country runs - probably a cue to make them distinctive.


----------



## jusali (Apr 20, 2010)

Termite Man said:


> Another brilliant ride in this morning , I took a different route today which meant I went through a couple of villages so didn't really go out onto the moors apart from one stretch of road , but getting to the top of the hill at the start of that road and seeing dense mist rolling over the moors was an amazing sight made even better by bombing down into it all at 30mph .
> 
> I am so glad I'm not cycling in london anymore



That sounds lovely, where you to?


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 22, 2010)

jusali said:


> That sounds lovely, where you to?



New Forest .

Todays ride was really nice as well , the sun was just coming up and behind some clouds so there was a lovely red sky and a light mist was on the ground so when I was at the top of the moors looking over the forest there were small pockets of mist in the little valleys . I love going to work now ( I don't love being at work though )

Yesterday I got beeped at for riding in the middle of the road by a car wanting to overtake me , I was actually breaking the speed limit at the time so I don't really care if I was holding them up or not !


----------



## ashie259 (Apr 22, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Overtaking and nearly had a motorbike crash into me.
> This is happening so regularly, I'm surprised I not seen more accidents.
> And it's not like I don't check.
> 
> ...


I used to ride to GIR every day from Brixton. Why don't you go Kennington Road, across Waterloo Road, over Blackfriars Bridge and up to Holborn from Ludgate Circus? Lovely ride, that, with one of London's best views (BB) thrown in.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

Got some Schwalbe Marathon plus in the post this morning (following Herbsman's recommendation of them) and chucked them onto my commuter.  Took a slightly longer route into work to give them a little test, and first impressions are that they're pretty decent.  Quicker rolling than the panaracers I had on over winter, and the rubbery  puncture layer also seems to soak up some road buzz.


----------



## plurker (Apr 22, 2010)

my new job means a much shorter commute (6 miles, not 10) which is annoying, but I can go faster over a short distance...not so keen on the Lower Marsh/Baylis Rd intersection mind you, far to many ignorant cabs around!!

As an aside, the South Bank's much nicer to work in than Dalston!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 22, 2010)

So, first time to my new place of work on my bike today. It's been a while since I've been on main roads and it was a new route, and in some ways the main roads I rode down today were worse than the last lot I was used to. Unfortunately journey home wasn't helped by a) a bus speeding past to overtake and then immediately pulling in front of me, when my bike was about half way down the length of the bus, and b) some blokes in a van making leery noises at me and the passenger leaning out the window and *taking a sodding photo of me!* 

So I got home and cried.  And I didn't even attempt the Elephant and Castle roundabout today either. 

Edit: so if anyone wants to give me some brackets they will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 22, 2010)

(((AS)))

That sounds like a shitty cycle.. it will be better tomorrow 

I've had a shitty week on my bike, and been quite road ragey with stupid people cutting me up and stepping out in front of me... must learn to hold my tongue.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 22, 2010)

What utter cunts  (((sparrow)))

I've finally got back on my bike for regular commuting this week.  

A note to the idiot cyclist on Elephant and Castle roundabout this morning.  Don't cycle up the middle of a couple of buses and a lorry.  They will kill you - that's why me and 2 other cyclists had to bang on the back of a bus to stop it squashing you as it pulled out cos you were in it's blind spot you fucking idiot   That bunch of flowers you saw as you went round the roundabout were for another cyclist who was killed by a fucking massive vehicle that can't see you.   Just wait for 2 minutes behind them please.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 22, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> So, first time to my new place of work on my bike today. It's been a while since I've been on main roads and it was a new route, and in some ways the main roads I rode down today were worse than the last lot I was used to. Unfortunately journey home wasn't helped by a) a bus speeding past to overtake and then immediately pulling in front of me, when my bike was about half way down the length of the bus, and b) some blokes in a van making leery noises at me and the passenger leaning out the window and *taking a sodding photo of me!*
> 
> So I got home and cried.  And I didn't even attempt the Elephant and Castle roundabout today either.
> 
> Edit: so if anyone wants to give me some brackets they will be greatly appreciated.


no brackets, tell the blokes in the van to fuck off, nick off up a nice side road and then relax as you work out how to continue your journey away from the main road.

for eg, there's a bike route around the elephant and junction alt. route that means you can avoid this madness sparra. be lucky


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 22, 2010)

sore and slow - my right leg/hamstrings hurt for no apparent reason
also have a broken link in my chain so gears keep slipping.


----------



## swampy (Apr 22, 2010)

Does anybody else get asked for directions? Ever since I started cycling to work i get asked for directions all the time, from peds and fellow cyclists. I like i a lot, it's a nice connection with your fellow traveller. Particularly like it when another cyclists asks whilst we're both bombing down the Holloway road.

Also took deliver of this today:





The only bit of colour on my commute.


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 23, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> So, first time to my new place of work on my bike today. It's been a while since I've been on main roads and it was a new route, and in some ways the main roads I rode down today were worse than the last lot I was used to. Unfortunately journey home wasn't helped by a) a bus speeding past to overtake and then immediately pulling in front of me, when my bike was about half way down the length of the bus, and b) some blokes in a van making leery noises at me and the passenger leaning out the window and *taking a sodding photo of me!*
> 
> So I got home and cried.  And I didn't even attempt the Elephant and Castle roundabout today either.
> 
> Edit: so if anyone wants to give me some brackets they will be greatly appreciated.



Sorry to hear that, sounds like a crap ride home.  Hopefully it will get better.  Elephant and Castle roundabout - it's all in the mind, you can do it !


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 23, 2010)

ashie259 said:


> I used to ride to GIR every day from Brixton. Why don't you go Kennington Road, across Waterloo Road, over Blackfriars Bridge and up to Holborn from Ludgate Circus? Lovely ride, that, with one of London's best views (BB) thrown in.



That is a good suggestion.
I'll test that out after work!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 23, 2010)

New cassette, serviced gears and the bike is running smooth. 
Wow, it was a fast ride in this morning. Under 30mins for sure. 
London is so beautiful in the sun...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 23, 2010)

swampy said:


> Also took deliver of this today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice.

This is similar to my one (SixSixOne)


----------



## fredfelt (Apr 23, 2010)

Had to swap my cycle commute for a car commute this morning.  For this reason getting to work was mostly tedious and I'll have to miss out on afternoon pintage. 

- I just posted this in the regular commuting thread as it seemed more appropriate there


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 23, 2010)

(((BigPhil))) <- manly brackets.

Mine was unremarkable - wildlife tally = 1 squirrel.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 23, 2010)

that was beautiful this morning


----------



## braindancer (Apr 23, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> that was beautiful this morning



It was indeed - the one problem was that I couldn't quite get the layers right - I started off in t-shirt with jacket in bag - but was a bit chilly so stopped and put jacket on after a while - but then got too hot so off came the jacket again after another couple of miles - but then i was still just a wee bit chilly....  

I think I need a thinner jacket.


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 23, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> that was beautiful this morning



yeah well nice, but on the train


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 23, 2010)

ashie259 said:


> I used to ride to GIR every day from Brixton. Why don't you go Kennington Road, across Waterloo Road, over Blackfriars Bridge and up to Holborn from Ludgate Circus? Lovely ride, that, with one of London's best views (BB) thrown in.


You know what... I think I might change my route... I'm a bit sick of going from Brixton Road then straight down Kennington Park Road, it's rubbish junction.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 23, 2010)

Do you guys get watery eyes when it's chilly and you're going down a hill?

I got some eye protectors but they don't seem to work.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 26, 2010)

I cycled to the next station down the line today so I did 15 miles instead of 7.5 miles at an average speed of 16.4 mph  Quite pleased with that since it looks like my average speed has gone up by 2mph in about 1 week 
I also saw some deer up on the moors this morning


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 26, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> wildlife tally = 1 squirrel.



my wildlife tally was


7 deer
2 rabbits
a few cows
shit loads of horses ( including baby ones  )


----------



## plurker (Apr 26, 2010)

Dear silly cow with the flowery pink pannierbag

I overtook you, and waited at the red lights on Kennington Lane, and you sailed past me through them.
I overtook you again, and waited at the next red lights on Kennington Lane, and you sailed past me through them.
I overtook you once more, and waited at the lights on Baylis Road, and you sailed past me through them.
I overtook you AGAIN, and waited at the lights on Cornwall Road, and you sailed past me through them.
As I was overtaking you for the final time you turned right into me without a lifesaver nor a signal, to turn into the National Theatre.
My brakes squealed like a banshee and you shat yourself, I would have laughed if I wasn't cursing.

You fucking dozy theatrical cow.
All the best


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 26, 2010)

ashie259 said:


> Why don't you go Kennington Road, across Waterloo Road, over Blackfriars Bridge and up to Holborn from Ludgate Circus? Lovely ride, that, with one of London's best views (BB) thrown in.



Yes, rode this route on Friday after work and this morning. 
It's pretty safe - except for coming back through Elephant and Castle way.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 26, 2010)

Lovely... I like my new route - even though it's shorter.


----------



## turing test (Apr 26, 2010)

.


----------



## Private Storm (Apr 26, 2010)

Great ride in today. Pushed it a little too hard though and thought I was going to throw up when I got to work, but all good really


----------



## ddraig (Apr 26, 2010)

ideal today, little bit of rain obviously put some of the fairweathers off but was sunny and warm enough to wear shorts


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 26, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Lovely... I like my new route - even though it's shorter.



What time do you head out?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't have a pink flowery pannier  

Erm, normally between 7.30 - 8am but started late today.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm 15 mins ahead of you then...


----------



## JWH (Apr 26, 2010)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Got some Schwalbe Marathon plus in the post this morning (following Herbsman's recommendation of them) and chucked them onto my commuter.



Good choice for commuting.


----------



## plurker (Apr 26, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Erm, normally between 7.30 - 8am but started late today.



I miss having fellow cyclists to pace with 
I used to leave at 8.15 and ride with loads of people, but now I leave at 9.25 and there's no-one on the roads...


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 26, 2010)

Short trip down town and back to Iceland, My knees hurt now 
Got tendinitis in shoulder to wrist don't know it this tendinitis can spread 

unhappy knees


----------



## ashie259 (Apr 26, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Yes, rode this route on Friday after work and this morning.
> It's pretty safe - except for coming back through Elephant and Castle way.


What are you doing going through E&C? You turn off Blackfriars Road into the Cut, where the Ring (pub) is on the corner. No E&C needed!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 26, 2010)

ashie259 said:


> What are you doing going through E&C? You turn off Blackfriars Road into the Cut, where the Ring (pub) is on the corner. No E&C needed!



Duh!
Yeah I just google-mapped it.
Thx!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 27, 2010)

25 mins to work. Nice ride in. No troubles. Very safe today.


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 27, 2010)

Hmm, not so safe today.  Going along, happily keeping over to the left, on a three lane road about to head downhill to Wandsworth Bridge roundabout, and I get clipped by a wing mirror on my arm and handle bar (right side).

Cheers.  I'm alright though, kinda shook me up a bit, I was going pretty quick.


----------



## Private Storm (Apr 27, 2010)

Did a quick home service last night, which seems to have given me a slow puncture, so not the best of rides today.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 27, 2010)

Slow... every light I hit was red. Maybe I'll get greens all the way home


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 27, 2010)

Shaved a minute off my time today


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 27, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> Hmm, not so safe today.  Going along, happily keeping over to the left, on a three lane road about to head downhill to Wandsworth Bridge roundabout, and I get clipped by a wing mirror on my arm and handle bar (right side).
> 
> Cheers.  I'm alright though, kinda shook me up a bit, I was going pretty quick.



I once rode behind this guy going down Brixton Hill. We were both belting it and suddenly he clipped a car that cut into his line. And lost control crashing head on into a stationary vehicle (traffic light). It was pretty nasty and I think he broke his wrist in the fall.

That's the thing with speed and you're lucky you held your balance.


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 27, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> I once rode behind this guy going down Brixton Hill. We were both belting it and suddenly he clipped a car that cut into his line. And lost control crashing head on into a stationary vehicle (traffic light). It was pretty nasty and I think he broke his wrist in the fall.
> 
> That's the thing with speed and you're lucky you held your balance.



yeah, i definitely was holding my line though, I wasn't too far over or anything.  Glad it was ok though, could have been worse.


----------



## fjydj (Apr 27, 2010)

plurker said:


> Dear silly cow with the flowery pink pannierbag
> 
> I overtook you, and waited at the red lights on Kennington Lane, and you sailed past me through them.
> I overtook you again, and waited at the next red lights on Kennington Lane, and you sailed past me through them.
> ...



but thats just the same petty, small minded mentality that sees drivers doing 68mph for mile after mile in the centre lane on motorways (CLOGS). Traffic light trainspotters I call you, especially when you have clip in pedals and make a slow and noisy start from the lights badly trying to clip back in.

use some initiative, if you do the same route every day, you ought to know the traffic light phasing. So time your arrival at the lights better, and please don't deliberately block the filter lane into the ASL as I've heard some commuter cyclist boast of doing on other forums.

I agree that red light jumpers who plough through pedestrians are both stupid and dangerous, but there is usually a very long red phase where no one goes anywhere (eg Stockwell gyratory  or Kennington Lane or Bedford Road), if I know the phasing, after any pedestrians have crossed I will usually go through on red after checking for police etc

This phase should really be formalised as a cyclist's advance traffic light. Like you get in countries that don't treat cyclists with contempt.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 27, 2010)

fjydj said:


> This phase should really be formalised as a cyclist's advance traffic light. Like you get in countries that don't treat cyclists with contempt.



+1


----------



## Diamond (Apr 27, 2010)

I got back on the bike for the first time in two weeks today.

It's been frustrating being injured while the weather's been this nice.

Still, it's been an opportunity to rediscover the whole walking through London in the sunshine thing so not all bad.

I just hope the weather holds for a while so I can get my fair share of summer cycling before we hit the inevitable drizzletime.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 27, 2010)

Do any of you cycle home if you're going out for the night, say for a meal and a bottle of wine? Or would you just get the tube if you're not going straight home & don't know how late you'll be out or how much you'll be drinking....
I'm meant to be going out tomorow night and the thought of not cycling in this amazing weather is killing me.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 27, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> Do any of you cycle home if you're going out for the night, say for a meal and a bottle of wine? Or would you just get the tube if you're not going straight home & don't know how late you'll be out or how much you'll be drinking....
> I'm meant to be going out tomorow night and the thought of not cycling in this amazing weather is killing me.



It's a tricky one.

If it's a big night on the weekend then I'd certainly leave the bike behind but if it's a weeknight and just a meal and a few drinks or watching the footy in the pub then I probably take the bike with me.

Having said that, this has lead to a couple of cycles home that were more wobbly then they otherwise would have been and that's definitely not a good thing.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 27, 2010)

Diamond said:


> It's a tricky one.
> 
> If it's a big night on the weekend then I'd certainly leave the bike behind but if it's a weeknight and just a meal and a few drinks or watching the footy in the pub then I probably take the bike with me.
> 
> Having said that, this has lead to a couple of cycles home that were more wobbly then they otherwise would have been and that's definitely not a good thing.



hmmm, well the plan is to drink alcohol first, and then go for a meal afterwards to hopefully sober up in time for cycling home. I'm a bit worried though, as I have quite a long commute..... and alchohol affects me quite strongly


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 27, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> hmmm, well the plan is to drink alcohol first, and then go for a meal afterwards to hopefully sober up in time for cycling home. *I'm a bit worried though, as I have quite a long commute..... and alchohol affects me quite strongly*


I'd leave your bike at home then and enjoy your night out


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'd leave your bike at home then and enjoy your night out



 I always seem to ask silly questions and then you come along with a sensible answer that I probably ought to have come up with myself!!


----------



## Diamond (Apr 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'd leave your bike at home then and enjoy your night out



Yep, leave the bike at home.

Especially if you're going to be drinking on an empty stomach and have a fair distance to cycle back.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 27, 2010)

I used to cycle home if I was just going out for a few pints, but the last time I did that, I did this:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigsky/3642784623/in/photostream/ <--- three pints, empty stomach, gravel path, bit too fast

So I get the bus in now if I think I might be going for a drink.

Put new brake pads on my back wheel this morning (since they were down to the plastic). Thought it'd take 5 minutes. One of them had seized up solid. Took me 20 minutes and a bent bike tool to get the fucker off. Dabbed a bit of oil on the new fittings, hopefully that'll help next time I change them. 

Although...there are some rather ominous grindy noises coming from (I think) the rear chain set. And my job does the Ride To Work scheme...hmmm...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 27, 2010)

Today I learnt that a certain button down dress is entirely, _entirely_ inappropriate for cycling to work for reasons of modesty.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 27, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> I always seem to ask silly questions and then you come along with a sensible answer that I probably ought to have come up with myself!!


I get a bit wibbly after a pint


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 27, 2010)

My commute was good today, added a few extra miles on the way as I had to go to school with the teen. I'm contemplating getting a geared bike though, 8 miles each way and it's not a problem on fixed but feel I could do with going faster.


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 27, 2010)

had a much better ride home this morning than on the way there.  Defomote;y got a bit of a better route too and a its about a mile longer so reckon I am going to be sticking to that from now onwards


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 27, 2010)

I got lost on the way back. Rode to Limehouse! Not been there for years.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 28, 2010)

I seem to be getting faster  Although I have been looking at an alternative route where I get the ferry instead of the train for the last part of my journey .


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

Might try to do the cycle commute at some point this year. All I need is a sense of direction, bike service, helmet and leg muscles.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> leg muscles.



You get those by cycling


----------



## Geri (Apr 28, 2010)

Mine was crap, I had a bad headache and my chain come off outside work, so my hands got filthy and oily


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 28, 2010)

There are quite a lot of flying insects about.

Was just getting out of some woodland and my eyes started stinging like crazy. I half expected to be mugged any second.

I reckon it may have been a lowish concentration of formic acid from wood ants.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 29, 2010)

I was even faster this morning . 0.5mph up on yesterdays speed  It was fairly misty today so I didn't really get to see much but there were some cows with fucking massive horns that I really wasn't sure about riding past .


----------



## fredfelt (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a new toy - a new fangled mobile phone with GPS.  With the benefit of 'cardiotrainer' it tells me exactly how my commute was...

time 0:17:47
distance 7.49 km
Average speed 25.3 km/hr
Calories (not adjusted to my size!) 230

ok - you can get all this on a cycle computer but I also like the way the program shows my route and speed over time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2010)

took bike to get new chain fitted and i need a new cassette (the cogs at the back) - £75 altogether! got told i should change my chain every 3 months!
broke right now, so will have to keep riding it for a couple of weeks, even though the chain keeps coming off or getting stuck.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 29, 2010)

Slippage. Chain stretch. Snaps. New cassette. 

That what happened to me...


----------



## jusali (Apr 29, 2010)

Nearly got run off the road by a Council van this morning, advertising slogan on the side "give more room to Bristol Cyclists".
Nice to see the message getting through


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 29, 2010)

Apparently it's gonna be raining after work - wish I brought the right clothes in today.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 29, 2010)

Puncture, but had a tube and pump on me so no worries.

First cycle of the year in just shorts and t-shirt - feels so much nicer.

Loved it.

Not sure I'm gonna be totally prepared for my 114 mile sportive on May 16th tbh. Getting knee pain which is a worry.


----------



## braindancer (Apr 29, 2010)

Last day on my uncle's ten ton mountain bike today - hurrah - I shall be reunited with my racer tomorrow....  woooooosh!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 29, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> got told i should change my chain every 3 months!


 by who?

I've had the same chain for 4 years.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> by who?
> 
> I've had the same chain for 4 years.



I's going to depend on yer mileage.

That would be 8,000 miles for me - and two to 3 complete transmissions


----------



## ExtraRefined (Apr 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> by who?
> 
> I've had the same chain for 4 years.



It's more to do with miles than years. Even well maintained, a chain won't last more than a few thousand miles.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 29, 2010)

5000km in 2 years (going by when I got my cycle computer - which I reset the other day ), so 8-10,000km in 4 years?


----------



## Pat24 (Apr 30, 2010)

great ride this morning....fingers crossed it won't rain later!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 30, 2010)

lush today! dreamlike, even in the spitting rain


----------



## matt m (Apr 30, 2010)

fucking lovely. second ride ever on my band spanking new Specialized Allez, purchased yesterday from the fantatically friendly Apex Cycles of Clapham.

Having ridden hybrids for the last 5 years, switching onto a road bike is a revelation. Did the work commute in 20 mins door to door. Was worried about braking on drop bars, but I'm getting the hang of it pretty quick.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 30, 2010)

matt m said:


> fucking lovely. second ride ever on my band spanking new Specialized Allez, purchased yesterday from the fantatically friendly Apex Cycles of Clapham.
> 
> Having ridden hybrids for the last 5 years, switching onto a road bike is a revelation. Did the work commute in 20 mins door to door. Was worried about braking on drop bars, but I'm getting the hang of it pretty quick.



What are hybrids like to ride?


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 30, 2010)

matt m said:


> fucking lovely. second ride ever on my band spanking new Specialized Allez, purchased yesterday from the fantatically friendly Apex Cycles of Clapham.
> 
> Having ridden hybrids for the last 5 years, switching onto a road bike is a revelation. Did the work commute in 20 mins door to door. Was worried about braking on drop bars, but I'm getting the hang of it pretty quick.



This is kind of where I am already, I have only had the hybrid bike for a couple of months but am already thinking about a road bike.


----------



## matt m (Apr 30, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> What are hybrids like to ride?



Perfectly alright, quite comfortable. On the two hybrids I used to own I test-rode loads of them before picking one. Both times I ended up with a Ridgeback - Ridgeback Genesis Day 00 and then more recently the Ridgeback Flight.

They both seemed to be noticeably lighter and speedier than the other hybrids around that price point. (The Canondale Bad Boy was the only other one that compared well.) The Ridgebacks just generally seem to have lighter frames and very smooth gear shifting.

Anyway, I've just recently been feeling the need to just go faster - no other reason than that. So when the Flight got nicked I figured I'd go for a road bike. I test-rode the single-speed Specialized Langster, which I quite liked, but the Allez was right up my street. It's only an entry level road bike (£499) but I'm loving the difference. Whooooooooossssssssssssh!


----------



## matt m (Apr 30, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> This is kind of where I am already, I have only had the hybrid bike for a couple of months but am already thinking about a road bike.



Yeah, well I'm anticipating more punctures, and I have found that I need to be a bit more alert on the road, but overall I don't think I'd go back to a hybrid.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2010)

matt m said:


> fucking lovely. second ride ever on my band spanking new Specialized Allez, purchased yesterday from the fantatically friendly Apex Cycles of Clapham.
> 
> Having ridden hybrids for the last 5 years, switching onto a road bike is a revelation. Did the work commute in 20 mins door to door. Was worried about braking on drop bars, but I'm getting the hang of it pretty quick.



i have an allez elite - i love it, but still haven't got the hang of drop handlebars. i rarely use them.


----------



## tommers (Apr 30, 2010)

matt m said:


> Yeah, well I'm anticipating more punctures, and I have found that I need to be a bit more alert on the road, but overall I don't think I'd go back to a hybrid.




why would you get more punctures?  tyres are thinner and pressure is higher so you're likely to get less.

Get some kevlar tyres anyway.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 30, 2010)

Noticed that my chain is slipping when in the highest gear, any advice for a bike maintenance novice?


----------



## Herbsman. (Apr 30, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> Do any of you cycle home if you're going out for the night, say for a meal and a bottle of wine? Or would you just get the tube if you're not going straight home & don't know how late you'll be out or how much you'll be drinking....
> I'm meant to be going out tomorow night and the thought of not cycling in this amazing weather is killing me.


Bike goes in the taxi with me in this situation.

Do London taxi drivers allow bikes in? I know they don't in Manchester, which was pretty frustrating after doing 3 roller races then drinking too much beer (it was for carbohydrate replacement and as a muscle relaxant to prevent cramp, I swear)


----------



## Crispy (May 1, 2010)

Black cabs will let you in with a bike if you're nice - they fit in the aisle between the seats. I wouldn't rely on it though. If I'm going out beyond sobriety, I leave the bike at home, lock it up somewhere very safe (unlikely), or walk/roll/trundle home on the pavement.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 1, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Black cabs will let you in with a bike if you're nice - they fit in the aisle between the seats. I wouldn't rely on it though. If I'm going out beyond sobriety, I leave the bike at home, lock it up somewhere very safe (unlikely), or walk/roll/trundle home on the pavement.


some but far from all. you're lucky if some cab drivers will pick you up at all.

but i agree, if you're with drink then far better to plan to walk home innit.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 4, 2010)

Fuckin' freezing with the wind blowing against.

Not looking forward to the ride back.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 4, 2010)

It was pretty cold yeah, but not as bad as last night. 18 mile journey at 11pm last night - god i was freezing when i got home. Totally unprepared for the cold. It's meant to be spring ffs


----------



## gentlegreen (May 4, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Fuckin' freezing with the wind blowing against.
> 
> Not looking forward to the ride back.



But won't the wind be behind you ?  

It will be for me too.

I can't say I recall behing cold - but then I'm fat and my route is somewhat hilly ...


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 4, 2010)

I made a 1cm adjustment to the height of my saddle yesterday and it's like having a whole new bike  So, was a good one this morning. Was happily pootling along at another 2mph more with no extra effort.


----------



## mattie (May 4, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Fuckin' freezing with the wind blowing against.
> 
> Not looking forward to the ride back.



Headwinds.  Bastards.

I ride near the Severn estuary so it'll be in my face on the way home as well.

At least it's sunny, and there's a fit bird riding the same way as me.  I'll sit in behind and perv.


----------



## Pat24 (May 4, 2010)

it was freezing this morning! wind against me was no fun  but still beats waiting for the bus


----------



## Part 2 (May 4, 2010)

A bit of a non starter for me today. 

I for got the bike and went in the car by mistake


----------



## ddraig (May 4, 2010)

not cold in Cardiff, whizzed in and some car drivers were even holding back!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 4, 2010)

Chilly... coat back out.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2010)

*Bimbogate2*

Just recently I have been encountering an amazing number of idiot motorists using their phones in the most dodgy situations and on Friday I encountered a classic case.

Every evening on the way home I have to take extra care as I pass a hospital entrance / exit. 

Thankfully just before I was in danger, some blonde bimbo pulls out without looking - totally engrossed in her phone conversation and steers 270 degrees around the roundabout with only one hand ....


----------



## Herbsman. (May 10, 2010)

Need a gun, Gentlegreen. Solves your cycling problems one by one.


----------



## Dovydaitis (May 10, 2010)

well, first day to work on my new hybrid. Far superior to my old mountain bike a very solid ride.


----------



## themonkeyman (May 10, 2010)

Dovydaitis said:
			
		

> well, first day to work on my new hybrid. Far superior to my old mountain bike a very solid ride.



Go Dovy !!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 11, 2010)

Aphids in every orifice 

I may have to get some of those silly cycling glasses ....


----------



## Termite Man (May 12, 2010)

I missed my train by a minute on Monday so I had half an hour to wait for the next one so I decided to give my bike a quick check over , it turns out my rear tyre was so worn out I'd actually gone through the rubber at a couple of points so I had to buy some new tyres  I did get proper slick tyres though and they have cut my journey by 2 minutes 

I also had the pleasure of seeing a couple of deer run across the road in front of me ( about 10m ) then run parralel to me along the side of the road this morning which was nice


----------



## themonkeyman (May 12, 2010)

Morning everyone, managed to finally fix the the creaking noise on my bike.  It was my seat on top of the post was a little loose.  Hallelujah !  I've also got some sweet castelli bib shorts for my birthday, flew into work today (well, flew for me anyway) - 8 miles under 30 minutes.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 12, 2010)

Quick cycle this morning. 
Minor winds.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 12, 2010)

brilliant. got in without putting my feet down once, even made badly-phased traffic light junction. today will be a good day.


----------



## ExtraRefined (May 12, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> brilliant. got in without putting my feet down once, even made badly-phased traffic light junction.



I live in hope of managing this one day, but with 24 traffic lights on my commute I don't fancy my chances.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 12, 2010)

ExtraRefined said:


> I live in hope of managing this one day, but with 24 traffic lights on my commute I don't fancy my chances.


i've worked here for almost 12 months, and today is the first time that i managed to do this.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2010)

I've had it twice on the way home in the last month, it's ace


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 12, 2010)

I had it for the first time in 6 years of cycle commuting last week. Magic.

Bike in for a free service today, I hope they don't fuck it. Got a century on Sunday


----------



## Blagsta (May 12, 2010)

Interesting both ways yesterday.  On the way in, observed a couple of cyclists suicidally going up the inside of a big lorry, both OK thankfully.

On way home, witnessed aftermath of cyclist being knocked off bike by car. He was unhurt but started going on about how the driver (foreign, probably Eastern European) was probably uninsured and driving a stolen car as he couldn't speak much English.  My sympathy started evaporating fairly quickly.


----------



## pootle (May 12, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> brilliant. got in without putting my feet down once, even made badly-phased traffic light junction. today will be a good day.



Lush.

Mine was quite the opposite - traffic around King's X and Euston Road was ridic!


----------



## fredfelt (May 12, 2010)

Part of my route is along a footpath.  Currently there are lots of little bunny rabbits hopping around everywhere.  I've found it really cute looking at the bunny rabbits and enjoyed watching them hop about - until Saturday when I run one over!  

The bunny survived though, I must have just got it's leg as first of all in a mad panic it run around in circles - then it must have realised how to use it's legs again and run off in a relatively straight line to disappear into the hedge.  Hope it recovers rather than starving to death.


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2010)

i got suicidal squirrels on my footpath!


----------



## braindancer (May 13, 2010)

What a beautiful morning for a cycle.....  and I seem to have sorted out the slippage on my gears that have been irritating me for the last couple of weeks.

Hurrah for cycling


----------



## themonkeyman (May 13, 2010)

Nice one Brainy.

Yeah it was awesome this morning, had to wear a couple more layers as I was a bit cold.  Also decided I was bored at 9.30pm last night and went out for a ride, 10 miles.  Not too bad, was quality.  Going to do that more often.


----------



## mattie (May 13, 2010)

I got overtaken by another cyclist.

This means war.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 13, 2010)

mattie said:


> I got overtaken by another cyclist.
> 
> This means war.



You're not another chav / aggro cyclist are you?


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 13, 2010)

Beautiful route this morning, cycling along the Thames, feeling the sun, I even wore my shades.

BTW - there's a cyclist I keep seeing on Kennington. Massive. She is huge, must be about the same size as Rik Waller. I always ride up behind her, and feel real sorry for her saddle, all squahsed and suffocating. Sometimes even imagine the saddle as my face.

Anyone seen her?


----------



## fredfelt (May 13, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Sometimes even imagine the saddle as my face.
> 
> Anyone seen her?





Maybe you should follow her and see where she locks her bike so you can get acquainted with the saddle


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 13, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> Maybe you should follow her and see where she locks her bike so you can get acquainted with the saddle



When I get my iPhone back, I shall take a picture.

Poor saddle


----------



## ExtraRefined (May 13, 2010)

43:23 this morning. That's an average speed of 13.9mph by a fat bloke with a beard on a mountain bike


----------



## plurker (May 14, 2010)

shave the beard for better aerodynamics, and you'll get to under 43.00


----------



## Orang Utan (May 14, 2010)

just spend £264 on fixing my bike. FUCK!


----------



## fredfelt (May 14, 2010)

I'll join in your little rant.  I reciently spent a similar amount servicing my bike.  Then when cycling to an Urban meet I broke the back wheel so that was another £130 to replace.  After replacing it I found out the frame was also broke and that's going to cost me £200 quid to repair and I've got to strip the bike down and rebuild it.  grr!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 14, 2010)

i have to replace my wheels soon, so that's another £150. bike only cost £750!
i need to maintain my bike better i suppose.


----------



## mattie (May 14, 2010)

Not sure what bikes you two use, but I've got a set of reasonably new road bike wheels from a Spec Allez that I don't want.

Only reason I changed is because I kept breaking spokes on rear wheel, being a 16 1/2 stone adonis/fat bastard.  The rear is out of shape, but someone who knows what they're doing could fix.  Front is perfect, but I replaced wheels as a pair.


----------



## mattie (May 14, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> You're not another chav / aggro cyclist are you?




Only when overtaken.

Especially by someone who overtakes just to overtake.  

Reg rag to a bull.


----------



## Diamond (May 14, 2010)

mattie said:


> Only when overtaken.
> 
> Especially by someone who overtakes just to overtake.
> 
> Reg rag to a bull.



Why else would you overtake?

Great cycling weather atm IMO. Not too cold, not too warm, flashes of sunshine. Very enjoyable.


----------



## mattie (May 14, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Why else would you overtake?
> 
> Great cycling weather atm IMO. Not too cold, not too warm, flashes of sunshine. Very enjoyable.



To be able to cycle at an average speed greater than the person you're overtaking.

Not ruin yourself trying to overtake and then freewheel for 200 yards to get your breath back, holding up the person you've just overtaken.  Even when he got going again he was still slow.  And I'm no greyhound.

Next time he tries it I'll stuck my pump where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Diamond (May 14, 2010)

mattie said:


> To be able to cycle at an average speed greater than the person you're overtaking.
> 
> Not ruin yourself trying to overtake and then freewheel for 200 yards to get your breath back, holding up the person you've just overtaken.  Even when he got going again he was still slow.  And I'm no greyhound.
> 
> Next time he tries it I'll stuck my pump where the sun don't shine.



Fair enough. But can't you just breeze past him in exchange.


----------



## mattie (May 14, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Fair enough. But can't you just breeze past him in exchange.



They never let you.

It's some tribal thing.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 14, 2010)

mattie said:


> Not sure what bikes you two use, but I've got a set of reasonably new road bike wheels from a Spec Allez that I don't want.
> 
> Only reason I changed is because I kept breaking spokes on rear wheel, being a 16 1/2 stone adonis/fat bastard.  The rear is out of shape, but someone who knows what they're doing could fix.  Front is perfect, but I replaced wheels as a pair.



i have a spec allez elite!


----------



## mattie (May 14, 2010)

I think my wheels will be a bit shitter (no-brand hubs, Alex DA-16 rims with not very many spokes), but they're there if you want 'em.

PM me if you have a home for them.  Again, the rear does need looking at - slight buckle as I haven't properly repalced a broken spoke - but it's fixable and should be easy for someone who knows what they're doing and has a decent spoke key.  Front is perfect.

Wheels are these ones:
http://www.specialized.com/gb/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2005&spid=21282&menuItemId=0

Only a few hundred miles on them.


----------



## Open Sauce (May 14, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Aphids in every orifice
> 
> I may have to get some of those silly cycling glasses ....



Just don't pay silly prices

Try here


----------



## Open Sauce (May 14, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Fair enough. But can't you just breeze past him in exchange.





mattie said:


> They never let you.
> 
> It's some tribal thing.



It's not a race


----------



## mattie (May 15, 2010)

Open Sauce said:


> It's not a race



Woah.

It's like he's in my head.


----------



## chriswill (May 17, 2010)

First day in on this







Been using my hardtail for ages, I may have to adjust my riding style somewhat.

No more hopping the train tracks!


----------



## Termite Man (May 17, 2010)

Tried a new route this morning , it was slightly longer than the old route but I managed to do it in a faster time  This route doesn't let me ahvbe the option of getting the train 1 stop earlier if I feel like it though so I guess I'll only use rarely


----------



## gentlegreen (May 17, 2010)

Open Sauce said:


> Just don't pay silly prices
> 
> Try here





Thanks.

"Morning boss, we need several sets of safety goggles for the workshop". 

Bloody good idea though - just my style - I bet Screwfix do 'em. 

I hope I find a bit of vim and vigour. It was such a struggle getting home on Thursday, I took Friday off sick.

Almost imperceptible cold symptoms, but generally shagged out - have been for ages to be honest. I don't want there to be something medically wrong, but I can't live with having some sort of "new age" ailment like "CFS" - I'm already having to contend with my bowel problems being "IBS" ....


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 17, 2010)

Didn't cycle today, 'cos I did this: http://www.action.org.uk/route/225873 yesterday. 106 hilly miles. Phew!

I can't say I _enjoyed_ it as such, because at the time I never wanted to ride a bike again, but I'm signed up to King of the Downs next weekend and I'm looking forward to it 

They do say cycling is masochistic!


----------



## themonkeyman (May 17, 2010)

chriswill said:


> First day in on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are those 3T handle bars, I like the slightly higher profile of the drop bars.  Nice


----------



## themonkeyman (May 17, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Didn't cycle today, 'cos I did this: http://www.action.org.uk/route/225873 yesterday. 106 hilly miles. Phew!
> 
> I can't say I _enjoyed_ it as such, because at the time I never wanted to ride a bike again, but I'm signed up to King of the Downs next weekend and I'm looking forward to it
> 
> They do say cycling is masochistic!



That looks pretty hard core Chris.  How long did it take you ?  What were you riding on ? I'm hoping to do London to Brighton with a couple of mates soon and my main goal by July next year is to get down to Dover in Kent by bike from London (riding, not taking the train )


----------



## Hellsbells (May 17, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Didn't cycle today, 'cos I did this: http://www.action.org.uk/route/225873 yesterday. 106 hilly miles. Phew!
> 
> I can't say I _enjoyed_ it as such, because at the time I never wanted to ride a bike again, but I'm signed up to King of the Downs next weekend and I'm looking forward to it
> 
> They do say cycling is masochistic!



How did it go? I did the castle ride last year - it was super super tough. Did you get caught in the heavy downpours?


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 17, 2010)

It went ok. Had to get off near the top of Hollingbourne (I think) Hill but other than that I was alright. I mean, at the time I hated it and everything in the world, but I'm glad I did it and I'm looking forward to doing more.

Total cycling time was 8hrs 22 mins - average speed of about 12.5 miles an hour. Not brilliant, but I wasn't the slowest. Including breaks it was nearer 10hrs.

That's the hilliest one that Action Medical do, so it's nice to know that the others are easier 

Avoided the rain, thankfully. Weather was actually perfect for it - though it got a little windy at times.


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2010)

no bike this morn due to friday drinking and leaving at work
nice walk in but was jealous of the smiling cyclists whooshing past


----------



## Open Sauce (May 17, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Didn't cycle today, 'cos I did this: http://www.action.org.uk/route/225873 yesterday. 106 hilly miles. Phew!
> 
> I can't say I _enjoyed_ it as such, because at the time I never wanted to ride a bike again, but *I'm signed up to King of the Downs next weekend *and I'm looking forward to it
> 
> They do say cycling is masochistic!



The full 113 miles?


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 17, 2010)

Open Sauce said:


> The full 113 miles?



Na, just the 60. Not conditioned enough for 100+ two weekends in a row!


----------



## Termite Man (May 18, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Na, just the 60. Not conditioned enough for 100+ two weekends in a row!




You are fucking mental


----------



## Biddlybee (May 18, 2010)

Oooh, lovely cycle today, apart from the car that stopped to let a passenger out right in front of me (after just cutting me up).... and the a delightful lady got out the car and shouted "what you fucking looking at bitch, you don't even pay road tax" 

I did then say (not shout) "nor do you, you pay car tax"  but she carried on and on (that's my fucking car, I pay tax, fuck you bitch...) til the lights changed and I cycled off.

Lalalalalalala


----------



## ExtraRefined (May 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Oooh, lovely cycle today, apart from the car that stopped to let a passenger out right in front of me (after just cutting me up).... and the a delightful lady got out the car and shouted "what you fucking looking at bitch, you don't even pay road tax"
> 
> I did then say (not shout) "nor do you, you pay car tax"  but she carried on and on (that's my fucking car, I pay tax, fuck you bitch...) til the lights changed and I cycled off.
> 
> Lalalalalalala



"You're paying wing mirror tax now" 

d-lock | wingmirror


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 18, 2010)

ExtraRefined said:


> "You're paying wing mirror tax now"
> 
> d-lock | wingmirror



Spot the fantasist.


----------



## themonkeyman (May 18, 2010)

another fecking spoke gone on my back wheel.  That's two in a little over a month.  Hopefully getting the rear wheel rebuilt


----------



## ExtraRefined (May 18, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Spot the fantasist.



I did actually wing mirror someone years ago, admittedly not with a d-lock. I'm much more sensible now


----------



## Lemon Eddy (May 18, 2010)

I cycled in on my full suss mtb today as I was dropping it off at lbs for a service.  

This of course required me to take every detour I could think of to add in any extra bit of trail, riverside path, or add in some speedbumps (worlds best launch ramp for jump silliness)

Normally takes me around 30 minutes to cycle in, but due to the above it was 45 minutes today, and I was a mud spattered sweaty (but grinning) mess by the time I got to work.  Well worth it.


----------



## dlx1 (May 18, 2010)

Shops n back 1mile Max speed 16mph AVS 10mph 
lovely and sunny hope this is the things to come.


----------



## Blackout (May 18, 2010)

I am thinking about doing it now Summer has arrived but quite scared. Never ridden on the roads before.


----------



## Diamond (May 18, 2010)

Buggered my calf, ligaments playing up again, front derailleur's ceased to work. But it's sunnyish and warm, so...


----------



## Termite Man (May 19, 2010)

Got my average speed up to 18mph today . I normally do about 20mph on the flat but there is one hill that really slows me down . I think I use too high a gear and try to power up the hill because I'm not good on the lower gears , I think I probably change do too late and can't get my legs to speed up once I'm on the hill


----------



## chriswill (May 19, 2010)

3rd day in on my road bike. Already taken 6 minutes of my journey time!

I have a whole new set of aches and pains now though


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 19, 2010)

Brixton/Streatham Hill to Kings Cross under 25mins.

Real good ride. Perfect weather.


Oh, and some cyclist clipped the wing-mirror to my car on Brixton Hill (wife was driving).


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 19, 2010)

Termite Man said:


> Got my average speed up to 18mph today . I normally do about 20mph on the flat but there is one hill that really slows me down . I think I use too high a gear and try to power up the hill because I'm not good on the lower gears , I think I probably change do too late and can't get my legs to speed up once I'm on the hill



That's a pretty impressive average speed. I hover at around the 15mph mark, though this is on hilly routes.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2010)

10mph - however long my journey - 4 miles to 68. And my commutes to work and back have taken roughly the same time from age 27, to 50, and 13 stone to 18 ...  there's one gently sloping half mile on the way home where I get up to 24mph ..

Mind you, it's hilly round these 'ere parts ...


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Brixton/Streatham Hill to Kings Cross under 25mins.
> 
> Real good ride. Perfect weather.


Very fast... 

I had a nice ride - no shouting ladies this morning


----------



## ddraig (May 19, 2010)

had some cooling drizzle this morning and had to be assertive with eager cars trying to pass only to get 10 yds before red light.
was still nice tho


----------



## Blagsta (May 19, 2010)

My average speed is 13.5mph, this is taking into account traffic lights etc.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 19, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Very fast...
> 
> I had a nice ride - no shouting ladies this morning





It's only fast via jumping lights...I know I shouldn't.

Do you ever cross Southwark Bridge?
The police are clamping down on light jumpers/pavement hoppers.
On the spot fines...


----------



## themonkeyman (May 19, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> It's only fast via jumping lights...I know I shouldn't.
> 
> Do you ever cross Southwark Bridge?
> The police are clamping down on light jumpers/pavement hoppers.
> On the spot fines...



sorry, but good.  Does my head in.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Do you ever cross Southwark Bridge?
> The police are clamping down on light jumpers/pavement hoppers.
> On the spot fines...


Nope, would make my journey longer - go over Blackfriars.


----------



## hiccup (May 19, 2010)

Enjoying the weather. Gonna take a longer route home to make the most of it.


----------



## fredfelt (May 19, 2010)

Blackout said:


> I am thinking about doing it now Summer has arrived but quite scared. Never ridden on the roads before.



Think about getting some cycle training...

http://www.ctc.org.uk/desktopdefault.aspx?tabid=5116


----------



## ringo (May 19, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Nope, would make my journey longer - go over Blackfriars.



Blackfriars is a winner innit, all my previous commutes were over Lambeth or Southwark bridge.  The straight road from St Georges all the way up to my work near Angel is twice as quick as other routes and cycle paths all the way.

Still doesn't resolve the tossers walking out in front of you problem though. I wonder if an air horn would help.


----------



## Pat24 (May 20, 2010)

I haven't cycled for nearly two weeks now  I have a bad back, so I can't carry my backback. I am in the process of looking for a road bike that I can carry a couple of panniers at the back, so if anyone is looking for a bike, I am selling my current one. Pm for details


----------



## ddraig (May 20, 2010)

fab weather but need new thiner hi vis! on way back 2 cyclists going in opposite directions who obv knew each other stopped to chat on the path, fine, i head for the gap in the middle and one of them turns his bike 90 degrees making me have to whack the brakes on and skid  ffs


----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2010)

A woman stopped to put her child on a potty on the path I use every day.

Not that I disapprove really. There are plenty of cyclists who need to be reminded that it isn't their personal race track.


----------



## Open Sauce (May 20, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Na, just the 60. Not conditioned enough for 100+ two weekends in a row!



Never rode it myself, was meant to but never signed up in time, but I've heard its a challenge - something about a wall of tarmac 

Have fun


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2010)

a lovely balmy ride home.
more please!


----------



## Open Sauce (May 20, 2010)

ddraig said:


> fab weather but *need new thiner hi vis*! on way back 2 cyclists going in opposite directions who obv knew each other stopped to chat on the path, fine, i head for the gap in the middle and one of them turns his bike 90 degrees making me have to whack the brakes on and skid  ffs



Montane featherlite velo


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 21, 2010)

I am bikeless as it has gone to the repair shop.    Would really love to have it back soon, apparently it's either £15 for some new cables or a new rear wheel   Here's hoping for the cables...


----------



## themonkeyman (May 21, 2010)

Got blatantly swerved at this morning on the way to work by someone in a car.  Reported.  Hopefully it's on CCTV.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 21, 2010)

themonkeyman - at least you're okay.

No misfortune for me. Just a lot sweatier. This heat is a bother.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Yesterday, wifey told me a cyclist was giving her proper aggro.
Wasn't her fault, she was waiting on a junction to turn.
A van driver had stopped to let her through.
And then all of a sudden a cyclist decided to overtake her car (from same lane) as she was turning.

She slammed the brakes to avoid the idiot cyclist.
Imagine that? Overtaking a turning car?
The cheeky fuck got off his bike and was giving her proper shit.
Loved to have choked the bastard out and watch him piss himself unconscious


----------



## fredfelt (May 21, 2010)

Got a lift in this morning with my stripped down touring bike in the back of the car.  Frame will be on it's way back to the builders later today for repair as I broke it while riding along the Ridegeway.  When I re-assemble I'll replace all the cables so it will be as good as new.  This bike would have cost me over £500 in the last month - eek.  Meanwhile my road bike is giving good service.


----------



## Blagsta (May 21, 2010)

A couple of pedestrians in the cycle lane making me brake sharply and swerve and swear at them.  They wouldn't walk in the middle of the road (although this cycle lane is on the road), why walk in the middle of the cycle lane?


----------



## themonkeyman (May 21, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> themonkeyman - at least you're okay.
> 
> No misfortune for me. Just a lot sweatier. This heat is a bother.
> 
> ...



cheers mate, yeah the cyclist in your wife's situation - why do that ??


----------



## gentlegreen (May 21, 2010)

Unfortunately the increase in cycling has brought some right idiots onto the roads - and mixed-use paths.

I can't get over the grim determination on the faces of the never-will-be-Armstrongs charging into town every morning. My bottom line is they don't actually seem to be *enjoying *the sunny morning - trees in flower, birds singing ...


----------



## ExtraRefined (May 21, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I can't get over the grim determination on the faces of the never-will-be-Armstrongs charging into town every morning. My bottom line is they don't actually seem to be *enjoying *the sunny morning - trees in flower, birds singing ...



When you're a testosterone fuelled twentysomething, the enjoyment *is* from trying to beat you record / trying to beat your co-commuters


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Unfortunately the increase in cycling has brought some right idiots onto the roads - and mixed-use paths.
> 
> I can't get over the grim determination on the faces of the never-will-be-Armstrongs charging into town every morning. My bottom line is they don't actually seem to be *enjoying *the sunny morning - trees in flower, birds singing ...



i always barrel into work. i need to keep fit!


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 21, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I can't get over the grim determination on the faces of the never-will-be-Armstrongs charging into town every morning. My bottom line is they don't actually seem to be *enjoying *the sunny morning - trees in flower, birds singing ...



I cycle with determination!!!!
Trying to get fitter. faster. lighter on the bike.

Occasionally I get distracted by a nice gals ass, and follow her saddle for few seconds or so...




			
				themonkeyman said:
			
		

> yeah the cyclist in your wife's situation - why do that ??



I really think alot of cyclists don't know the Highway code.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> I really think alot of cyclists don't know the Highway code.


they not required to pass a test. i don't know the highway code either. i trust in my common sense.


----------



## ringo (May 21, 2010)

Great ride in. Left a couple of minutes early to avoid getting sweaty and just enjoyed it, with the added bonus that not one idiot walked/drove at me and all the lights went green as I got to them. One in a million.


----------



## matt m (May 21, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Unfortunately the increase in cycling has brought some right idiots onto the roads - and mixed-use paths.



yeah, it's funny, having got back into cycling to work after about a year of catching the bus things really do seem to have changed.

seems a lot more bikes on the road, and these days it's more other cyclists not paying attention than idiot motorists. Too many cyclists never seem to look behind them; too many cyclists don't give each other space.


----------



## turing test (May 21, 2010)

Mine has been influx for the last several months.  Generally riding around here is good; we have hills and good weather.  However, there are issues with facility design and driver attitude.  

The new way back is interesting.  I recently found a very convoluted way with a bunch of traffic calming stuff. It also adds some hills.  The chicanes and speed bumps slow the cars down, but require more negotiation with drivers.  Many are reckless hoons.   On the other hand, it also eliminates other cyclists who are another bother.


On the way to work I have recently started going up this killer hill right behind my house, and cutting through the yard of some flats.  It eliminates many traffic-filled roads.  You have to ride through grass and that means your brakes get soft descending the big hill.


----------



## ringo (May 21, 2010)

matt m said:


> these days it's more other cyclists not paying attention than idiot motorists. Too many cyclists never seem to look behind them; too many cyclists don't give each other space.



Yup, loads of inexperienced cyclists swerving around potholes without looking, snaking past everyone waiting at red lights just so that everyone has to overtake them all over again, then that repeated at every set of lights.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 21, 2010)

matt m said:


> seems a lot more bikes on the road, and these days it's more other cyclists not paying attention than idiot motorists. Too many cyclists never seem to look behind them; too many cyclists don't give each other space.



I've seen this quite a bit.
Cyclists over taking, and when they're in front, they immediately slow down to take a turn! 
Or at traffic lights, a guy on a fully loaded mountain bike decides to breeze in front of you and stop.

And there seems to be so much undertaking these days.


----------



## turing test (May 21, 2010)

Please don't hold us to a higher standard than the other users.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 21, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> breeze in front of you and stop.



A pet hate of mine.


----------



## Open Sauce (May 22, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> I cycle with determination!!!!
> Trying to get fitter. faster. lighter on the bike.
> 
> Occasionally I get distracted by a nice gals ass, and follow her saddle for few seconds or so...



And then someone overtakes and it is mind back on the game



> I really think alot of cyclists don't know the Highway code.



Do people still do the cycle proficiency test these days, in my day it was pretty much standard, one day at school during a holiday, the whole class was there. Also, we grew up cycling everywhere so have much more experience, that was before cars became compulsory for short journeys and you were allowed to park in your driveway


----------



## chriswill (May 22, 2010)

Its getting silly now

I can go in on or off road!!


----------



## Diamond (May 22, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> I really think alot of cyclists don't know the Highway code.



Yep. There should be some sort of mandatory test. I think the proportion is about 95:5 against for the number of cyclists I see who ever check behind them when they pull out or make a manoeuvre. It's amazing that more aren't squashed.

Great weather for cycling atm.

It makes all the winter grit pay off breezing past summer cyclists as if they aren't there. The game, I suppose, as Open Sauce has described...


----------



## ExtraRefined (May 24, 2010)

41:50 this morning 

First signs of hayfever though


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 24, 2010)

chriswill said:


>



Sponsorship?


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 24, 2010)

Brixton Hill was a nightmare this morning. 
Took ages to get down it. Jammed.
What is it with hot weather and drivers?




			
				Open Sauce said:
			
		

> Do people still do the cycle proficiency test these days, in my day it was pretty much standard, one day at school during a holiday, the whole class was there. Also, we grew up cycling everywhere so have much more experience, that was before cars became compulsory for short journeys and you were allowed to park in your driveway



That's a good idea - shame they don't do that no more.
I mean, on saturday, while cycling through Holborn, a guy was cycling towards me, against the flow of traffic!!! How stupid is that?

As Diamond has already pointed out, a huge percentage of cyclists don't even do the basics!


----------



## hiccup (May 24, 2010)

Ahh, beautiful sunshiney ride this morning, enlivened by the unexpected arrival of Motorhead in my left ear.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 24, 2010)

what a beautiful ride in that was today.


----------



## haZe36 (May 24, 2010)

Ace, days like this are what make the winter slogs all the more worth while...


----------



## Blagsta (May 24, 2010)

lovely day for it


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 24, 2010)

Indeed.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2010)

couldn't face it today after a heavy weekend. wouldn't have been safe. shame.


----------



## chriswill (May 24, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Sponsorship?



My mate owns a bike shop. He sorts me cheeeeap stuff


----------



## Crispy (May 24, 2010)

gorgeous weather, but got facefull after facefull of bus fumes coming home on walworth road. There's no real alternative either, all the side streets are disjointed and dead-ended by estates


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 24, 2010)

Crispy said:


> gorgeous weather, but got facefull after facefull of bus fumes coming home on walworth road. There's no real alternative either, all the side streets are disjointed and dead-ended by estates



Where are you living these days? Still working Clerkenwell way?


----------



## dlx1 (May 25, 2010)

only 5.5 miles over fields and track. Someone dump about 30 car tyres SCUM
Need to push self to get out more.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 25, 2010)

Puncture this morning from a nasty pothole on Norwood Rd by Brockwell Park. Tsk.

Lightening fast change over though 

Bent the rim, mind


----------



## Crispy (May 25, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Where are you living these days? Still working Clerkenwell way?


My route is camberwell green to barbican, and it's a lovely ride north of elephant, horrible south of there.
I might go back to using Brixton/K Park road as far as Oval, then hanging a left. Wider roads, bus lanes all the way, but a bit longer.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 25, 2010)

Terrible day.

On two different occasions, I had cyclists attempting to undertake! 
At least one of the them apologised.

Then on Grays Inn Road, a car decided to make a turn without checking his mirror. I skidded and clipped the corner of his car. He wasn't bothered and kept driving...

I hope it'll be an easy ride home...


----------



## Hellsbells (May 25, 2010)

Beautiful cycling weather at the moment. This morning was just perfect. 
I keep thinking back to the miserable days not so long ago, of frozen fingers and toes....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 25, 2010)

yes, the weather was much more suitable for cycling this morning. i had undertaking cyclist syndrome as well, but we were both coming to a halt at a junction so it wasn't so much of a problem, other than the "why do it?" factor.....


----------



## gentlegreen (May 25, 2010)

I'm finding the current popularity of facial hair among the young quite unsettling.

I had a full-on "friend of Jesus" overtake me in a dodgy way on the Bristol-Bath path this morning - he had the Manson / Best hair to go with the beard - I was half transported back to the 70s.
At least his shorts covered his arse - which makes a change.

The main thing I notice on such a perfect morning for cycling, is the cars. I find it totally baffling that anyone would actually choose that form of transport.


----------



## doddles (May 25, 2010)

Finally they re-opened a section of cycle lane under a railway overpass today. It's been completely blocked by fences for the last two weeks due to construction work, even though said work was on the other side of the road  Why? Because the very start of the cycle lane is shared with a footpath and then there's a pedestrian crossing about 2-3 metres in. They wanted to stop pedestrians from using the crossing, and being the ignorant arseholes they are, they blocked the entire lane and put up "no pedestrian access" signs. arrrrgggg! What - we don't exist?! It's on a really narrow, very busy stretch of road which cars, trucks and buses enter sweeping around a bend, so not nice to ride on the road. 

Anyway - they finally unblocked it today, though I did almost get decapitated by them putting a large road sign up further along the footpath which overhung the cycle lane at head high...


----------



## Diamond (May 25, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> Beautiful cycling weather at the moment. This morning was just perfect.
> I keep thinking back to the miserable days not so long ago, of frozen fingers and toes....



I kind of miss the deep freeze. Not sure why though.


----------



## Pat24 (May 26, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I kind of miss the deep freeze. Not sure why though.



maybe you miss having the whole road to yourself


----------



## turing test (May 26, 2010)

I just bought new gloves.  They are nice, white, and do not smell bad yet.  It is unfortunate because that means I cant leave them on my bike yet when I park it go to work.  Therefore, I need ideas about how to speed their deterioration.  I have already blown my nose on the nice terry cloth part.  Any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 26, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I kind of miss the deep freeze. Not sure why though.



well there was a huge sense of achievement having managed to cycle through it. It's all a bit too easy at the moment!


----------



## dlx1 (May 26, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> only 5.5 miles over fields and track. Someone dump about 30 car tyres SCUM
> Need to push self to get out more.



Felt cold to start with don't like the cold guess to much staying indoors  6.53 miles today  and car tyres have gone now. 

Crank is making noise front cog 3 back cog 6,7,8


----------



## ddraig (May 26, 2010)

very nearly got sideswiped this morning 
i was on the right hand side of the traffic and someone was driving close behind a bus
even though i was along side of them on the white lines they tried to turn sharply out and i had to jolt off into the other side of the road 
said a few things loudly and then cycled off slowly with them staying well behind me
was close and lucky to be on the ball in the morning!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 28, 2010)

So I've finally been braving the Elephant and Castle roundabout for the last two days. Today was the first day I felt confident on it. 

Another first; I also expressed my annoyance to another cyclist who, through undertaking me at speed at far too close a distance, almost crashed into me. Good job I do the life savers over my left shoulder as well as my right really.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 28, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Crank is making noise front cog 3 back cog 6,7,8



I wish I was as in touch with the subtleties of the inevitable decay of my bike transmission. Probably because of the MP3 player...

Mine was as rough as hell for a while and now the chain jumps on the lowest gears so a whole new transmission is going on this weekend.


----------



## Blagsta (May 28, 2010)

Collided with a pedestrian yesterday who didn't look before stepping into the road.  Just missed another one today.   Why don't people look before stepping into the road?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 28, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> Collided with a pedestrian yesterday who didn't look before stepping into the road.  Just missed another one today.   Why don't people look before stepping into the road?



London Bridge area is awful for that, particularly on the side streets with touresty stuff on them. Sometimes it feels like one of those training things with cardboard cut outs jumping out at you that you can't shoot! 

Actually from my recently experience of cycling in Southwark, the borough generally seems quite bad at this.


----------



## ExtraRefined (May 28, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Actually from my recently experience of cycling in Southwark, the borough generally seems quite bad at this.



Peckham High Street × Rye Lane is the worst for this - they seem prepared to run out in front of bicycles, cars, buses and lorries there despite the fact there's bloody pelican crossings 20 yards either side!


----------



## Pat24 (May 28, 2010)

ExtraRefined said:


> Peckham High Street × Rye Lane is the worst for this - they seem prepared to run out in front of bicycles, cars, buses and lorries there despite the fact there's bloody pelican crossings 20 yards either side!


Waterloo road is terrible, kamikaze pedestrians everywhere!


----------



## turing test (May 29, 2010)

On Friday, I left with extra time to ride around the neighborhoods around Yeerongpilly like I always do. Strangely the bike was soft, and when pedaling up hills or through grass it felt really odd.  The first thing I thought was that the extra weight in my rear basket that morning was just throwing the handling off a bit.  There was a plate back there and I could hear it shifting and jumping.  Then the rear end felt swishy enough for me to get off and check the rear tire.  There was no obvious problem, so I kept going but slower.  Then on a climb I have mentioned here before in the Dutton Park graveyard, the rear got swishy and started clicking.  I knew it was broken then, and when I looked, the frame had come apart at the drop out on the drive side chainstay.  The 1.5 k to the office were done at 1/3 the regular speed.

Today I took the bike to a shop, Balmoral bike shop recommended by my regular guys and he said the dropout repair would be 33.  I crashed on that side about three months ago with visible damage to my derailleur-though it still works.  

The frame is a 15-year-old steel Trek.  I might get 15 more years out of it, according to the welder.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jun 1, 2010)

41 minutes 

Half term this week so significantly less traffic. Got to the four mile mark in 15 minutes and realised I had to go for it. Managed about 7 miles without putting my foot down which is always nice. Could have broken the 40 minute mark if it wasn't for one pesky unjumpable set of traffic lights.

I'm having second thoughts about how sensible treating my commute as a TT is. Pushing myself right to the limit in London traffic probably isn't safe, plus to get a record time I have to pull some rather silly moves.

I'm much faster after a day or two of not riding - I'm not sure whether to skip Wednesdays so I have more fast days, which are probably better cardio; or keep on riding every day and HTFU.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 1, 2010)

Perfect.

Just enough rain to keep the boy racers off the path, schools still on holiday so the roads clear of traffic, newly pumped-up tyres rolling even more efficiently due to the wet surface.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 1, 2010)

longest ride on Monday 19.5 miles in the getting to the woods riding in the woods and riding home. 

Did some walking in woods too


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jun 1, 2010)

Quick question for one of the gear heads. I have a cannodale synapse alloy and need to change the bottom bracket. Googling around I see alot written about the BB30 bottom bracket and was just checking, does this require specialised tools or will the tools Ive been using for years to the job?


----------



## Diamond (Jun 2, 2010)

Glorious cycling today. Looks like it's going to be great weather for the rest of the week.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2010)

please can everyone take the time to read this: http://cyclistneedshelp.blogspot.com/
and pass it on.
this is a friend of mine and he doesn't deserve any of this.
ta.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 2, 2010)

Not cycled since last Thursday and found it harder than usual this morning. 
Had problem keeping up with other cyclists - am wondering if bike need a check-up . very sluggish.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 2, 2010)

Expensive.

I bought a new transmission for my bike - thought I was doing OK for £50 all-in, but I've just had to order a compatible bottom bracket (though to be fair, there is a suspicious squeak when I pedal) - and the tool for it  - and special anti-seize compound.. and a proper chain whip so I don't break my new cassette .. and while I was at it a budget Topeak track pump ...

I may set up a little repair business before long...


----------



## jimbobular (Jun 2, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> please can everyone take the time to read this: http://cyclistneedshelp.blogspot.com/
> and pass it on.
> this is a friend of mine and he doesn't deserve any of this.
> ta.



Orang Utan, Was just about to post a link to that. Fingers crossed he gets the witnesses. Typical lack of CCTV when it's actually needed.


----------



## Diamond (Jun 2, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> please can everyone take the time to read this: http://cyclistneedshelp.blogspot.com/
> and pass it on.
> this is a friend of mine and he doesn't deserve any of this.
> ta.



Sorry to hear that. I'll pass it on to those I know who might have been in the area.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't expect to ride flat out all the way home, but I got stuck behind the most spectacularly slow young woman. I barely had to pedal at all as it's a gentle incline all the way home.

It isn't as if she was wobbling - even with the bag of shopping she had over one handlebar - she simply seemed to lack any physical strength.

It wasn't remotely safe to overtake due to the large number of pedestrians - though that didn't stop one puerile arsehole charging through within inches of a pushchair. If only I had heard him coming and got in his way - some people need to crash before they get that elusive clue.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Great ride into work this morning, it was foggy so just the right temperature. I was hardly sweating when I got there.

Hot hot hot on the way home and a car pulled out on me.


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 2, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> please can everyone take the time to read this: http://cyclistneedshelp.blogspot.com/
> and pass it on.
> this is a friend of mine and he doesn't deserve any of this.
> ta.



that is so fucked up . I really hope he is ok , although I can't see how they have case without cctv , loss of a witness details etc. 

Would a complaint to the IPCC or whatever it's called ( the police complaints people ) do any good , since it seems they have lost vital evidence . Also the CPS are cunts .


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 2, 2010)

Half term so no work today!  Instead I cycled Lancaster-Carnforth-Morecambe-Lancaster, lunch in Carnforth, stopped at the Stone Jetty to gaze at the Bay, then had a pint in Lancaster at the Water Witch (lovely scrumpy), then home to find Mrs Bears and some other babymommas drinking wine in the garden!  A good day.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 3, 2010)

PursuedByBears said:


> Half term so no work today!  Instead I cycled Lancaster-Carnforth-Morecambe-Lancaster, lunch in Carnforth, stopped at the Stone Jetty to gaze at the Bay, then had a pint in Lancaster at the Water Witch (lovely scrumpy), then home to find Mrs Bears and some other babymommas drinking wine in the garden!  A good day.



oh, am SO jealous. I used to cycle round there when i was at uni in Lancaster. And I LOVED the Water Witch


----------



## ddraig (Jun 3, 2010)

left late, took it slower and chose a safer route today between the millennium stadium and river, niiiice
sun slowed me down


----------



## Spark (Jun 4, 2010)

Absolutely lovely today. I went the slower scenic route but had a speedy run through (probably because it's half- term).


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 4, 2010)

Non-existent.  Noticed some play in my back wheel yesterday.  A visit the bike shop tomorrow I think.


----------



## Diamond (Jun 4, 2010)

Ouch.

Was the victim of my own monumental stupidity today.

I was coming up to a cobbled crossroads where I had to give way.

Coming down the other road with right way was a people carrier taxi.

The driver, a kind soul who seemed ignorant of his own advantage, waved me through.

At this point I was on the cobbles, standing on my pedals, almost stationary.

So i put my foot down and get moving but in a moment of idiocy decide it'd be wise to thank the driver by taking my right hand off of the handlebars and raising it to him, as you would do when driving a car.

Hand goes up. Bike flops straight over onto the road surface with me still on it. Cue lots of oily cuts and bruises.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 4, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Was the victim of my own monumental stupidity today.
> 
> ...



At least you're okay mate. 
Do you drive?

Well, at least you'll know now it's best to nod and say a thank you...


----------



## Diamond (Jun 4, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> At least you're okay mate.
> Do you drive?
> 
> Well, at least you'll know now it's best to nod and say a thank you...



Yeah, it wasn't anything serious. To be honest I was mainly embarassed when a bunch of pedestrians came over and asked me whether it was alright. Must have looked like a right plonker going over like that.

I drive so am used to that little wave, will remember to nod next time.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 4, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Yeah, it wasn't anything serious. To be honest I was mainly embarassed when a bunch of pedestrians came over and asked me whether it was alright. Must have looked like a right plonker going over like that.
> 
> I drive so am used to that little wave, will remember to nod next time.



As for being a plonker, I was cycling down Farringdon last year and thought I saw someone I knew. I followed her from behind, thinking if I should say something and then clipped a traffic cone and off me handle bars. I was going so slow, the whole thing looked sad. 

And it was a Friday evening too. Lots of people drinking outside. 
Some guys laughed at me. I just got on me bike and wanted to ride away as fast as possible....only the chain was stuck


----------



## Diamond (Jun 4, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> As for being a plonker, I was cycling down Farringdon last year and thought I saw someone I knew. I followed her from behind, thinking if I should say something and then clipped a traffic cone and off me handle bars. I was going so slow, the whole thing looked sad.
> 
> And it was a Friday evening too. Lots of people drinking outside.
> Some guys laughed at me. I just got on me bike and wanted to ride away as fast as possible....only the chain was stuck



That sounds very similar. I swear riding at low speed is more dangerous.

The stuck chain's frustrating too, just when you want to make good your getaway. Happened to me as well.


----------



## turing test (Jun 4, 2010)

Tomorrow I go to pick up my commuter with the welded drop out at Balmoral.  I am looking forward to getting that bike back.  Hopefully my wife and I will ride back along the river, and have a nice lunch someplace.


----------



## Ae589 (Jun 7, 2010)

First ride of the year after fixing my bike yesterday, loved it.  Think I might get off the train early on the way home to get some extra miles in.  Also, central London not very busy...


----------



## debaser (Jun 7, 2010)

Awful. My new bike fucking stolen. 2 months old godammit wasn't expensive at least. The FIRST time I'd forgotten my D-Lock key leaving me with just my piddly little wire one for the front wheel FUCKINGD SKLJFHKLSDJFHFD ARHHH. Sod work, I'm going back for the key next time. 

I loved that bike :*(

I don't think I can do without one now either I can see myself shelling out for another within the week.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2010)

sorry to hear that debaser! nightmare

getting  a new lock for mine to do both wheels before leaving it out in town

rainy commute on way back, was a bit surreal


----------



## turing test (Jun 7, 2010)

Bike theft sucks, my first good bike got stolen from the Uni I was attending.  It was about 5 or 6 years old and I had just put new brakes on it.  It still pisses me off, the bike probably ended up in a rubbish heap, while if it hadn’t been stolen I would still be riding it.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jun 8, 2010)

Got very, very wet. Was only a bit of drizzle when I left but became torrential after a few miles.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 8, 2010)

missed the rain, yay!


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 8, 2010)

debaser said:


> Awful. My new bike fucking stolen. 2 months old godammit wasn't expensive at least. The FIRST time I'd forgotten my D-Lock key leaving me with just my piddly little wire one for the front wheel FUCKINGD SKLJFHKLSDJFHFD ARHHH. Sod work, I'm going back for the key next time.
> 
> I loved that bike :*(
> 
> I don't think I can do without one now either I can see myself shelling out for another within the week.



Sorry about this. Bloody horrible feel that I have had before, only once thankfully (of bike theft anyway). Only thing you can do is love your new bike even more. 

My commute was very wet. Old Bianchi still clinging on to life, just. Bar tap is really worn, when it rains it feels like I have inside out banana skins wrapped around the bars. Hands slipped off twice coming over Tower Bridge, which given I had left my helmet at home made for hairy commute.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 8, 2010)

debaser - those bastards. am sorry to hear...


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 8, 2010)

Ha now back on 2 wheels for 3 weeks and timings to work are up to normal and the saddle sores less noticeable 

The good weather has brought out the (often overweight) lycra warriors on their all singing and dancing road bikes, I take great pleasure in tearing past them on my hybrid 

Its nice to be able to ride with just shorts and T-shirt on, GF still insists on me wearing a helmet though (which is probably wise I suppose)


----------



## Private Storm (Jun 8, 2010)

debaser said:


> Awful. My new bike fucking stolen. 2 months old godammit wasn't expensive at least. The FIRST time I'd forgotten my D-Lock key leaving me with just my piddly little wire one for the front wheel FUCKINGD SKLJFHKLSDJFHFD ARHHH. Sod work, I'm going back for the key next time.
> 
> I loved that bike :*(
> 
> I don't think I can do without one now either I can see myself shelling out for another within the week.



Sorry to hear. Maybe this will cheer you up slightly

http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/06/07/every-bicycle-theft-victims-dream/


----------



## Diamond (Jun 8, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> missed the rain, yay!


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 8, 2010)

debaser said:


> Awful. My new bike fucking stolen. 2 months old godammit wasn't expensive at least. The FIRST time I'd forgotten my D-Lock key leaving me with just my piddly little wire one for the front wheel FUCKINGD SKLJFHKLSDJFHFD ARHHH. Sod work, I'm going back for the key next time.
> 
> I loved that bike :*(
> 
> I don't think I can do without one now either I can see myself shelling out for another within the week.



sorry to hear about this mate.  You could try and see if you see it on http://bikeshd.co.uk/ it might pop up on there.


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 8, 2010)

I upped my commute distance on Monday to 42 miles both ways the ride in wasn't too bad but I could have done without the rain on the way home . Because of the train times I actually got home the same time as I would if I got the train part way and cycled the rest so I'm going to carry on with the cycling only and maybe look into getting a proper road bike when I have the funds .


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yay I'm back to my Moped overtaking peak


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2010)

Pointlessly revved-at by twat in large Audi all the way up a sidestreet - before he overtook - using the whole of the wrong side of the road, pulled in front of me then turned left - burning rubber.
The whole area is about to be made 20mph - though 10mph was the safe speed at that point ....

Boy racers curiously missing from mixed-use path even though there's unlikely to be very much rain today.

I was then overtaken up the steepest bit by a 20 year-old on a mountain bike with incredibly flat tyres ....

A distinct lack of wildlife to report - the pyracantha flowers are creating their annual stench - focus in the plant world at the moment appears to be on attracting flies - with yarrow competing with cow parsley to attract insects to its white heli-pads.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 9, 2010)

London. 2.53pm.

Fancy cycling in this weather.
Fuckin' hell


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2010)

what weather?
it's boring overcast in this bit of london.
beat my record in to work this morning - 34 minutes!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 9, 2010)

It was insane when I wrote that. 
Now the sun is coming out. 

How many miles in 34 mins?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> It was insane when I wrote that.
> Now the sun is coming out.
> 
> How many miles in 34 mins?



only 8, lots of slow traffic though


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2010)

Am I defective in some way ?

In all the years I've been commuting to work, I've never done the 4 miles in under 25 minutes.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 9, 2010)

Nah, that's how fast my dad cycles, you just prefer to go at a leisurely pace.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2010)

Is it 4 miles up hill?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Am I defective in some way ?
> 
> In all the years I've been commuting to work, I've never done the 4 miles in under 25 minutes.



i dunno. i average around 19 miles an hour on the flat if there's no traffic jams. there's only one hill on the way and it's a tiny one.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is it 4 miles up hill?



There is some hill climbing involved - a steady climb out of one river valley, then a descent into another and a very steep climb out of that.
I end up 50 metres higher than I start.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 9, 2010)

Getting home today seemed much more difficult than normal - I was really pushing on my peddles and seemed to be going much slower than usual. When I got home I realised someone at work must have knocked into my brakes, and I had done the entire journey with the blocks causing resistance. 

I'm knackered! Still, pleased it's not a sign of losing fitness.


----------



## plurker (Jun 9, 2010)

cut up by some some van-driving idiot last night coming back from Surrey Quays, going along Southwark Park Rd  - he turned left across me at lights without indicating.  

I, stupidly, lost it - shouted after him and gave him the universally acknowledged sign for 'you pleasure yourself' and carried on across the junction.  Only to look over my shoulder, see him pull a u turn and come haring back after me shouting to himself in the cab.  Thinking 'fck fck fck' I accelerate as fast as my legs would go, trying to get to the next set of lights and lose him. thankfully the road had speed bumps so he kept having to slow down. I saw a ped crossing, and managed to get up onto the pavement, and into a housing estate, so pressure off, I slowed down and rode about trying to find a way out.  Spotted one, but he was driving down that road looking for me....

Scary bloody ride  

*note to self, just don't rise to it*


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 9, 2010)

Bloody hell plurker, wotta wanker that van driver was!  Interestingly it's a fear of this happening which is why I usually keep my annoyances to myself. Intimidating. 

Hope you've calmed down now though.


----------



## plurker (Jun 9, 2010)

Yep, it was properly heart pounding.  
I used to be a lot more aggressive a cyclist as a student, but after having a 4x4 driver chase me down Brixton Hill with his passenger swinging a massive Maglite at my head a couple of years ago, I calmed me a down a lot - I very rarely let myself vocalise my feelings at bad driving now, after all the cyclist is always gonna come off worse if you happen to come across a psycho...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2010)

last week, somebody overtook 2 or 3 cars stopped at a red light to cross in front of me. what a cunt! no point getting angry about it though.


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 9, 2010)

Did the 42 miles again today and I seem to cope fairly well . The ttest will be to see if I can do it on thursday and friday as well .

On the wildlife front I saw loads of rabbits and horses today as well as a dead woodpecker in the middle of the road


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 9, 2010)

ploughed into an idiot pedestrian who was crossing the road without looking. I think too many people rely on their hearing alone when crossing and don't look if they can't hear an engine. Bruised my knee and the chain came off. Shouted at him a lot. No real harm done. Hopefully he'll pay more attention when crossing the road in future!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2010)

Pedestrians are in a totally different world these days. I hate using my bell on mixed paths, but I may have to put the car horn back on if things get any worse. 
Why the hell does everyone have to be on the flaming telephone every waking minute ?
(including motorists, and more recently, cyclists. )

I got home OK in spite of having my ginormous new pump sticking out the back of the basket.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 10, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Pedestrians are in a totally different world these days. I hate using my bell on mixed paths, but I may have to put the car horn back on if things get any worse.



I was thinking of getting an airhorn  here the other cyclists clogging the bikepaths riding side by side with mobile phone/MP3 player etc etc stuck in their ears are the real pain in the arse.

Had my first puncture here yesterday, half way home, absolutely pissing it down and a nice lamb vindaloo waiting for me at home  Luckily my girlfriend was there to come to the rescue in her car 

New tube in (was about the third repair on that tube so thought it was about time) and back on the road this morning, although I'll be going back by tram tonight as I have to be here extremely early tomorrow to go somewhere and tram is the best option.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 10, 2010)

FFS Dutch customer service, I was just in a supposedly specialist Bike shop asking about new tyres (the old ones are getting worn and there's an ominous hole in the rear tyre from yesterdays puncture) and tubes (used my one remaining spare). 
The people there did not comprehend the 700 x 37c sizing I was asking for (even though I pointed out the alternative sizing chart on the packets that they had and then started slagging Germany off (after I told them I bought my bike there in order to explain that what I was trying to tell them was not US slang, its a Scott hybrid) saying the Germans should stick to making cars (this was after they'd tried to sell me a set of Schwalbe tyres in the wrong size). Right I'm ordering from CRC now


----------



## turing test (Jun 11, 2010)

The week was pretty good.  The weather has been a little cold so no sweating on the bike.  Unfortunately it has been overcast making it hard to get out early for some extra K’s.  I am doing a three day tour this weekend so I have been cycling 1 hour or less each day.  The welder gave me the bike back Saturday.  This week I tightened my brakes up and set the bike up for touring last night.  The front derailleur had quite dropping into the granny gear so I fixed that up too.  I have also put some new time pedals on the bike which I like.  After this weekend I will probably take it easy next week.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 11, 2010)

The wind has been doing my face in recently.  Really struggled this morning and yesterday.  Then I get it all again on the way home ha ha.  Hope you all have a nice ride home and have a good weekend.


----------



## Pat24 (Jun 11, 2010)

This week was really good, a mixed bag, rain, sun, etc...I love cycling so much! I'm off work all of next week, so i will only be cycling to the shops I think


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jun 11, 2010)

Managed to beat my work to home record, 38:40. Average heart rate 143, so plenty of room for improvement there.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 11, 2010)

Yet another week ahead with my ever more shagged transmission - I managed to bring home the new bottom bracket, but left the tool on my desk. 

The sun's out again so the grim-faced boy racers are too. I've started glowering at them as well as staking my claim on the path.

This morning, however it was the large chap with the ill-fitting trousers I got stuck behind. Yuck.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 11, 2010)

Road tested a bike this eve in London 
 Walker stepping out into road and fucking buses over take then cut in to bus stop.

New bike coming soon  Happy to ride in town and woods


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 13, 2010)

8.6 miles in the woods - sweetly n red been bitten by nats, Upside did see a dead magpie roded over it


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 14, 2010)

I got soaked this morning . Luckily the rain stopped and I pretty much dried out by the time I got to work


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jun 14, 2010)

38:47 in to work . Two minutes off my PB  >15mph average speed 

That did require an average heart rate of 163 though so I don't think I'll be pushing it that hard every day.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 14, 2010)

Fuckin' idiot cyclist. Oh my god, he was so embarrassing.

I cycle fast. But that's my style. I always give way in case of accidents. Signal to fellow cyclists. And never, ever undertake at close proximity. I hate collisions.
This idiot, big afro, mirrored glasses, racing gear, a headband (yes, a fuckin' headband!!) and a courier's bag (no way was he a 'real' courier mind - too thick) on a single speed nearly crashed into me, and two other cyclists on three different occasions. And all this in the space of 10 mins . One cyclist shouted abuse at him cos he didn't stick to his line and simply crossed into ours. 

It's okay to ride fast, but remember you're NOT the only cyclist on the road. Cunt...


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 14, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Fuckin' idiot cyclist. Oh my god, he was so embarrassing.
> 
> I cycle fast. But that's my style. I always give way in case of accidents. Signal to fellow cyclists. And never, ever undertake at close proximity. I hate collisions.
> This idiot, big afro, mirrored glasses, racing gear, a headband (yes, a fuckin' headband!!) and a courier's bag (no way was he a 'real' courier mind - too thick) on a single speed nearly crashed into me, and two other cyclists on three different occasions. And all this in the space of 10 mins . One cyclist shouted abuse at him cos he didn't stick to his line and simply crossed into ours.
> ...



what a twonk


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2010)

nearly ran ray davies over in kensington today


----------



## Spark (Jun 14, 2010)

worked out a new alternative route - longer and slower but gentle and about 50% car free.  Should be good for the days when I don't feel in the mood for battling with the traffic.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 15, 2010)

yay, another door-to-door experience this morning, didn't need to stop once, just seemed to hit every junction at just the right time and apart from a couple of quick balancing acts at some lights, it was as smooth as a cyclists legs


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice ride in this morning, still glowing with pride at tearing past another lycra warrior on a very expensive looking road bike last night. 

Waiting for some new tyres to arrive, nice road slicks, be interesting to see if they make any difference in my time to work.


----------



## plurker (Jun 15, 2010)

Longer that it should have been.  I got about 3 miles into the commute before realising that I'd forgotten some antibiotics, so had to leg it back quickly to pick them up


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2010)

I found my bottom bracket tool last night so it should be all systems go with regards fitting my new transmission this weekend. Pedals will be a challenge though as I have only just discovered anti-seize compound .. I may have to drill / saw the other ones out as there's no way that I'm going to buy yet another special tool.

I have some temporary BMX-style pedals with a broad collar which should get me going if I get stuck.

I found my original light-weight pedals over the weekend - they have shagged bearings .. I considered buying something similar, but my DMR V8s have worked very well for me over the past couple of years or so..

I'm hoping my new chain-cleaning gizmo will help the new transmission last more than 12 months ...


----------



## klang (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm moving to Hackney Central in a couple of weeks, and will still be working in Shepherd's Bush.
Does anybody know any good cycling routes? How long should I allow in the morning, considering I'm a medium fast cycler?


----------



## klang (Jun 15, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> nearly ran ray davies over in kensington today


be careful, he's old and frail!!!


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jun 15, 2010)

Don't know if it's already been posted, but here's the Met's anonymous-grass-up-shitty-drivers page

https://secure.met.police.uk/roadsafelondon/

Don't get mad, get even. Probably a more grown up way of dealing with things than the whole wing mirror tax / d-lock justice approach. Best combined with a camera for maximum incriminating evidence.


----------



## plurker (Jun 15, 2010)

ExtraRefined said:


> Don't get mad, get even. Probably a more grown up way of dealing with things than the whole wing mirror tax / d-lock justice approach. Best combined with a camera for maximum incriminating evidence.


Thanks for the post ExtraRefined, dead helpful that Bill form, though I doubt they'd do anything at all...

Word of warning to anyone buying that camera linked, you can find the same on ebay for the same combined item/postage cost that's already in the UK 
</voiceofexperience>


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2010)

That Mini camera looks like a must-have at under a tenner.


----------



## plurker (Jun 15, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> That Mini camera looks like a must-have at under a tenner.



it's about £13 if you buy from UK seller, still bargainous imho.

A friend who's a VJ said that however "_you'd probably want something with inbuilt image stabilisation to capture any decent footage that could be used for legal purposes_ "


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 15, 2010)

Mini camera! what a great idea!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2010)

I nearly bought that a few months back for way too much money.

Cue hours and hours of my tedious commute videos on Youtube.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jun 15, 2010)

My commute videos wouldn't be tedious. I think they'd look like an action movie. My mum would probably reckon they were more horror. Everyone else is likely to classify them as disaster movies.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2010)

It took me ages to get home tonight.

I thought I was making decent progress until I saw my watch 3/4 way through ...

Time to get a battery for my computer ...


----------



## mauvais (Jun 15, 2010)

First crappy incident in like a _year_! I just filtered past some traffic and stopped in a gap in front of an Audi. Always a bad idea. Mr. Audi didn't like that so tried to out accelerate me and pass on the left, despite me keeping pace with the traffic as it set off. I'm glad I wasn't carrying the D lock. I know full well there's nothing the police will ever do so one day when someone wilfully tries to kill me with their car, I expect I'll beat them to death with it. Happy driving!


----------



## hiccup (Jun 15, 2010)

Had some _twat_ shoot off from the lights, overtake me at high speed, miss me by, oooh, an inch, only to have to come to a screaming halt 20 yards down the road when he reached the back of the clearly visible traffic jam.

NO NEED.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 15, 2010)

lovely evening over woods then up track to church then back home. 5.6 miles
Need to get new root target for 10 miles.

No dead animals tonight just see one fox pocking head out heage


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 15, 2010)

Heh  just put the slicks on, roll on tomorrow morning cant wait to see if there's any noticeable difference (probably be more psychological but who cares)


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 15, 2010)

i killed a pigeon


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 15, 2010)

joustmaster said:


> i killed a pigeon



Collateral damage
E2A unless of course you were aiming for it


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2010)

someone tried to run me off the road on the way home for riding in the middle of the lane. grrrr!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 15, 2010)

Bastards!

I am gonna go get a speedometer thingy tomorrow. I want to track how many miles I'm doing and set goals. Hopefully it'll be a nice day for a chilled long bike ride


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

Windy! Getting over the bridge with the wind against you isn't easy. And some twat on a moped nearly knocked another cyclist off his bike then cut me up... I shouted quite a bit


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 16, 2010)

Yay slicks seem to make a difference (whether physical or psychological I care not a jot) got to work a good bit quicker than normal  

Now I just need to clean up the rest of my bike to match the gleaming new tyres


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 16, 2010)

Atta girl, Bidddlidddlyyy!

Sunny sun! Perfect for a long ride! Ermm...


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 16, 2010)

Erm, how windy is it today, bloody mental.  Nearly killed me this morning lol


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah windy as hell. Made slower because of a 6kg rucksack.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 16, 2010)

Last night was windy here, headwind most of the way home, it was like pedalling through treacle at times.


----------



## Ae589 (Jun 16, 2010)

Anyone get handed a 'how not to get killed' flyer by the police?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

No... any good? Post up a pic


----------



## Spark (Jun 16, 2010)

3rd day using my new route and I'm still enjoying it.  It may just be the novelty but it's a lot less stressful traffic wise.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 16, 2010)

Ae589 said:


> Anyone get handed a 'how not to get killed' flyer by the police?



nope? 
any good?


----------



## plurker (Jun 16, 2010)

i misread that as 'how not to get killed by the police' 

I bet the flyer just goes on about not cycling up the inside of HGV, I keep seeing people doing it, crazypeeps


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 16, 2010)

plurker said:


> i misread that as 'how not to get killed by the police'
> 
> I bet the flyer just goes on about not cycling up the inside of HGV, I keep seeing people doing it, crazypeeps



yeah this is definitely bad form, HGVs and buses


----------



## Crispy (Jun 16, 2010)

I accidentally took sparra's  keys this morning so have had to do my commute twice today. This wind doesn't help


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 16, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> yeah this is definitely bad form, HGVs and buses



I quite often have large vehicles (the ones with careful drivers), assuming that I, as a cyclist, am going to go up the inside of them...

And the thing is, I see more idiot cyclists doing that, than professional drivers of large vehicles putting lives at risk .. but maybe that's just the roads I ride on...


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 16, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Sunny sun! Perfect for a long ride! Ermm...


That was wonderrrrrrrrrrrrful.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Same as last night but with shorts on 
Been looking at gopro camera at goprocamera.com not that I can afford must be a cheaper opinion.

See fox with bird in it mouth not a magpie tho


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 16, 2010)

i worked at a different site to the usual place today and it was only a couple of miles home, so i cruised home at about 15mph so as not to get a sweat on on a lovely evening like this. i came home via vauxhall bridge road and noticed how perfunctory the cycle lane was, so rode in the middle of the lane instead. it appears to be even narrower on the bridge. i got home to find a link to the following article on twitter: http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...illed-on-road-where-bike-lane-is-too-tight.do
avoid cycle lanes people - you are traffic just like the cars and the lorries, so stay in it. ride in the middle of the lane and don't get killed.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 16, 2010)

I was at a different site today too. 

Had a shit ride in, I wasn't thinking when I set off and rather than the usual main roads into town took the route that takes me past 3 schools with traffic pulling out from here and there all the time.

Had a great ride home though, no wind round here either.


----------



## Ae589 (Jun 17, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> nope?
> any good?



I didn't get one, I was hoping someone else did.  Cyclists who did were asking if HGV's were being given them too.

Personally, I'd prefer to see the money used to give lorry drivers special mirrors.


----------



## plurker (Jun 17, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> And the thing is, I see more idiot cyclists doing that, than professional drivers of large vehicles putting lives at risk .. but maybe that's just the roads I ride on...


I agree, I see cyclists going up the nearside of HGV/PCV every single day. Not just fair-weathers, but lycra-warriors too.  

I don't get it; I always, without exception, would go round and pass on the outside. My motorbike instructor once said to me 'it's called undertaking for a reason' and that's stuck with me...


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hate riding on the road got knock on mini roundabout.

I got to mini roundabout car behind me I signal right he waved so I moved into right side looked to my right for on coming traffic nothing there then looked to my left,

car slowing down to give way marks so ride out on mini roundabout .

Car on left slow down to stop then starts to pull away as I'm on round about hit my back wheel pushing me forward.

Look over should shout cunt drive put hands up said sorry. How would he not see me if he had stopped !! 

I stoped and spun at back wheel see if he damage it. Driver just drove off


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 18, 2010)

plurker said:


> I agree, I see cyclists going up the nearside of HGV/PCV every single day. Not just fair-weathers, *but lycra-warriors too*.
> 
> I don't get it; I always, without exception, would go round and pass on the outside. My motorbike instructor once said to me 'it's called undertaking for a reason' and that's stuck with me...




They're usually fair weather riders I reckon, with too much money!


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 19, 2010)

Rid to wildlife trust nature reserves and back about 8 miles all bunking roads. Trees over hanging road


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 21, 2010)

First time into central on the bike for about 6 months, got to Viccy in 22 mins, spent 10 mins trying to find my parking place, then got on the bus to Ladbroke Grove coughing up gunk from my lungs - feels great tho 

Tomorrow, I do the full run into LG...


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 21, 2010)

Came off on Friday afternoon, in the rain.  Bike skidded from under me.  Luckily I was on the pavement, I'd just set off.  Bruised elbow and grazed knee (which my daughter finds fascinating!).


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 21, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> Came off on Friday afternoon, in the rain.  Bike skidded from under me.  Luckily I was on the pavement, I'd just set off.  Bruised elbow and grazed knee (which my daughter finds fascinating!).



ouch, hope you are alright.

Ride in today was good.  The wind was a bit easier too, thank god.  That was starting to drive me mental.  

Anyone ride London to Brighton yesterday ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 21, 2010)

First ride on new transmission and "summer" lubricant.

Even with my headphones on I could hear the chain was a bit noisy.
Perhaps it needs a drop or two of proper oil as well ... ultimately if only to stop it going rusty.

-------------

Encountered some moron - slightly older than usual, none of the usual team jersey and shades bollocks so an experienced rider - so should have known better - cranked over at high speed on a blind bend on the mixed-use path just before an entry/exit.

I dread to think what he would have done if he encountered something unexpected - like a branch, or a dog, or a small child, or just an ordinary commuter slightly over the line ...


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 21, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> ouch, hope you are alright.



I'm fine thanks.  No real harm done.  Could have been a lot worse!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 21, 2010)

off last week so first cycle in for a while, was nice and easy, easier than when i've come back from a break before


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 21, 2010)

Nearly crashed this morning on Brixton Hill. 
Was on high speed, cyclist took me over, and ended up in front. That's cool cos it's safer in numbers right? Then suddenly he stopped.... No lights. No dangrous junction. No kids running across road. Reason? He decided to let a stationary car through. I missed him by inches. Stupid man...


----------



## mattie (Jun 21, 2010)

Like a whippet on speed this morning.


In that I arrived sweating and drooling, slightly boss-eyed and my heart bursting out of my ears.


----------



## Diamond (Jun 21, 2010)

Rear ended a car. 

The driver was very nice about it though.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 21, 2010)

Good ride both ways today and a bit in between. 

Worker in Greggs wasn't happy with me riding into the shop though


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2010)

I was really up for it last night on the way home.

There's one busy road I have to turn right onto and the motoring public are so selfish, you have little choice but to get in their way - and they'll do anything to get past.
I ended up face to face with a woman in a small car and shouted "do you really want to run me over" .. once on the other side a post van was affronted that I had forced my way in and cut me up pointlessly so I rode menacingly behind it ... later on it was an arrogant twat in a van full of people.
Even later on I was *walking *to the shops and managed to completely stop an arsehole in an open top who'd whipped around the corner - intending to use my street as a ratrun - which he then continued to do - noisily.

If more people would stand their ground, we could get the motoring masses to show some respect.

I'm going to be busy soon as my area is going 20MPH (the sensible speed in a car .is of course nearer 10MPH)


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 22, 2010)

2nd day back in the saddle. 

Majority of idiots this morning were bus drivers, who are usually alright. Only did the Victoria run tho - getting home up Tulse Hill nearly killed me last night, so I think I'm gonna get back into doing 10m days before jumping up to 20! I also need to work out a way I can ride in _and_ still ensure I get my morning vanilla latte from somewhere en route...doesn't help that I work in the arse end of nowhere of course...


----------



## Crispy (Jun 22, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> 2nd day back in the saddle.
> 
> Majority of idiots this morning were bus drivers, who are usually alright. Only did the Victoria run tho - getting home up Tulse Hill nearly killed me last night, so I think I'm gonna get back into doing 10m days before jumping up to 20! I also need to work out a way I can ride in _and_ still ensure I get my morning vanilla latte from somewhere en route...doesn't help that I work in the arse end of nowhere of course...


Why not go _around_ the hill via Brockwell Park?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 22, 2010)

I feel like that's cheating somehow  I did think about it, but it'll just make me lazy for when I start my full ride in, and have as my final hills on the way home, Latchmere & Poynders Roads...


----------



## Spark (Jun 22, 2010)

Another cyclist complemented my bike this morning


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 22, 2010)

Spark said:


> Another cyclist complemented my bike this morning



what you got ?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 22, 2010)

did he asked where you park it as well?


----------



## Ae589 (Jun 22, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> Anyone ride London to Brighton yesterday ?



Yep.  Saw a *lot* of accidents (well maybe 5).


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2010)

Spark said:


> Another cyclist complemented my bike this morning


I had a chat with a cyclist this morning most of the way up Brixton Road  

Nice fella... and has almost convinced me to do London to Brighton next year


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 22, 2010)

Ae589 said:


> Yep.  Saw a *lot* of accidents (well maybe 5).



How did you find it ?  I hear there were quite a few bottlenecks.  Just trying to work out if I want to do it next year.  Also what bike did you do it on ?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2010)

Fella I spoke to this morning said 27000 people did it!


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 22, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Fella I spoke to this morning said 27000 people did it!



jeeeeeeeeeeeesus


----------



## Pgd (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi all,
New member here.  Been in London 3 years, just started cycling to work a couple of weeks back to save some cash.  Loving it so far!  The "novelty" of the tube has long worn off, but cycling over Waterloo bridge on a warm summer's evening will take a looong time to get old I think    (we'll see about the winter though, heh.)   Gipsy Hill to Euston, 8-ish miles, takes me about 55 mins, almost exactly the same as bus/tube used to.  Crazy.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm permanently gobsmacked at all the youngsters choosing to drive to work - mind you I was 27 before I finally found I didn't need an engine to power my two wheels - and that was due to being too poor to fix my Lambretta 

And public transport is only slightly less hideous than driving.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 22, 2010)

Bit of horn aggro from a woman who couldn't wait to pass me while I was overtaking another cyclist on the way in today. Stupid fucker driving dangerously for the sake of a few seconds.

Nice ride home though with a few detours.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2010)

I encountered the same post van I'd had a minor bit of aggro yesterday - but a bit further on and he managed to overtake me again ...

I suppose these things are OK so long as you don't push it too far and maintain a sense of humour.


----------



## Geri (Jun 22, 2010)

It was OK, I was later than usual as I got delayed at work so it was busier than I am used to, and I had to shout at a woman who couldn't seem to make her mind up about which lane she wanted to be in.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2010)

Geri said:


> It was OK, I was later than usual as I got delayed at work so it was busier than I am used to, and I had to shout at a woman who couldn't seem to make her mind up about which lane she wanted to be in.



I'm very good at being patronising when motorists act like twats - it was a "dollybird" in a silver jeep this evening. Yesterday it was a male minibus driver ...then a 30 year old prat in an opentop sportscar.

I reckon a lot of motorists need to be herded like sheep.


----------



## tommers (Jun 22, 2010)

my mate locked his bike to mine at work and then went off to do a shift somewhere else. 

So I had to go and get changed back into my normal clothes and go to the train station.

Where all the trains were delayed. 

I am going to fucking kill him when I see him tomorrow.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 23, 2010)

WTF is it with the drivers of 59/159 buses when they drop off on Brixton high st? Yesterday morning the biggest idiot was a 159, yesterday evening the biggest idiot was a 59 and this morning one of each conspired to block both Brixton Hill _and_ the high street with their angled in shenanigans.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 23, 2010)

Had a bit of a mare yesterday, front brake pads went as I was going down Wimbledon Hill.  Oops.  Got them replaced this morning though, all good.  Back in business, faster than you can say Au revoir France, have a nice trip back on the plane.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 25, 2010)

Very strange this morning... they've fitted some new countdown system at the lights outside southwark tube  then coming off Blackfriars Bridge I saw a bloke standing at the traffic lights in these:


----------



## braindancer (Jun 25, 2010)

So I was overtaking a long line of ambling cyclists this morning on Essex Road - obviously as I was overtaking I was further out into the road than I would usually be which meant that the car behind me (which just happened to be a convertible with the top down) was not able to overtake me immediately.  He had to slow down for 10 seconds or so.  He took great issue with this and was hammering his horn and hollering until I reached the end of the line of cyclists and tucked in meaning he could pass.  At the next red light I politely informed him that as a car driver he has no divine right to overtake cyclists – he has to wait until it is clear to do so and that I as a cyclist have as much right to overtake as any other vehicle on the road.  This of course lead to a mouthful of abuse before he sped off as the lights changed.

I am presuming that I was right with what I said but I don’t actually know for sure.  So was I right?


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 25, 2010)

braindancer said:


> So I was overtaking a long line of ambling cyclists this morning on Essex Road - obviously as I was overtaking I was further out into the road than I would usually be which meant that the car behind me (which just happened to be a convertible with the top down) was not able to overtake me immediately.  He had to slow down for 10 seconds or so.  He took great issue with this and was hammering his horn and hollering until I reached the end of the line of cyclists and tucked in meaning he could pass.  At the next red light I politely informed him that as a car driver he has no divine right to overtake cyclists – he has to wait until it is clear to do so and that I as a cyclist have as much right to overtake as any other vehicle on the road.  This of course lead to a mouthful of abuse before he sped off as the lights changed.
> 
> I am presuming that I was right with what I said but I don’t actually know for sure.  So was I right?



as far as I know, you are a road user as much as the car user is.  So if you want to over take due to slow traffic (other cyclists) then you can.  As long as you do it safely.

So yeah, i am pretty sure you were in your rights to overtake.  He was being an idiot.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 25, 2010)

Not many miles last night but the Sunset was unreal


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 25, 2010)

braindancer said:


> So I was overtaking a long line of ambling cyclists this morning on Essex Road - obviously as I was overtaking I was further out into the road than I would usually be which meant that the car behind me (which just happened to be a convertible with the top down) was not able to overtake me immediately.  He had to slow down for 10 seconds or so.  He took great issue with this and was hammering his horn and hollering until I reached the end of the line of cyclists and tucked in meaning he could pass.  At the next red light I politely informed him that as a car driver he has no divine right to overtake cyclists – he has to wait until it is clear to do so and that I as a cyclist have as much right to overtake as any other vehicle on the road.  This of course lead to a mouthful of abuse before he sped off as the lights changed.
> 
> I am presuming that I was right with what I said but I don’t actually know for sure.  So was I right?



You should've told him he could always overtake by moving into the incoming traffic lane 

Great ride in this morning - no twat bus drivers, green lights all the way down Brixton Hill, moved my baseline gear up one cog too


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 25, 2010)

braindancer said:


> So I was overtaking a long line of ambling cyclists this morning on Essex Road - obviously as I was overtaking I was further out into the road than I would usually be which meant that the car behind me (which just happened to be a convertible with the top down) was not able to overtake me immediately.  He had to slow down for 10 seconds or so.  He took great issue with this and was hammering his horn and hollering until I reached the end of the line of cyclists and tucked in meaning he could pass.  At the next red light I politely informed him that as a car driver he has no divine right to overtake cyclists – he has to wait until it is clear to do so and that I as a cyclist have as much right to overtake as any other vehicle on the road.  This of course lead to a mouthful of abuse before he sped off as the lights changed.
> 
> I am presuming that I was right with what I said but I don’t actually know for sure.  So was I right?



you should have climbed in to his passenger seat.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 25, 2010)

And given him a big, fat, slobbery kiss. Like he was being licked by a St Bernard.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Very strange this morning... they've fitted some new countdown system at the lights outside southwark tube



Yeah it's a trial. They want to fit all traffic lights with them, so you know how much time there is before the lights change and can make a better decision about whether to cross the road. It also lets them give traffic more time on green.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 25, 2010)

They have those countdown things at some lights in Paris - they're pretty cool actually.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 25, 2010)

You might also have noticed the abolition of flashing green man on some central london crossings - replaced with blank - no red or green. Apparently, flashing green man makes crossings less safe cos people rush to start crossing, even though you're not supposed to


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 25, 2010)

Did any urbanites get caught in yesterday's crackdown on dodgy cycling ?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Very strange this morning... they've fitted some new countdown system at the lights outside southwark tube  then coming off Blackfriars Bridge I saw a bloke standing at the traffic lights in these:


Those are amazing!! I would love a go! Saw a guy last year bouncing/running around town with them on. 







I haz a Springer!! My dog LOVES it!


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 25, 2010)

Beautiful moon last night too. 

I made the mistake of using public transport, I'd forgotten how slow it is!

Rollapaluza is at the Science Museum tonight, for some free cycling fun!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 25, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Yeah it's a trial. They want to fit all traffic lights with them, so you know how much time there is before the lights change and can make a better decision about whether to cross the road. It also lets them give traffic more time on green.


Hmmm, ok. I just found it distracting this morning, but might work. There was a little delay between the end of the countdown and lights turning green... hope that doesn't mean cars will start watching the numbers instead of the lights 



Strumpet said:


> Those are amazing!! I would love a go! Saw a guy last year bouncing/running around town with them on.
> [/IMG]


Yeh, but 8am on a Friday morning on the way to work in the city?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 25, 2010)

Crispy said:


> You might also have noticed the abolition of flashing green man on some central london crossings - replaced with blank - no red or green. Apparently, flashing green man makes crossings less safe cos people rush to start crossing, even though you're not supposed to



AHHHH, so that's what it's for. Yes, I've noticed that this week on some, but not all, PELICAN lights.


----------



## braindancer (Jun 25, 2010)

joustmaster said:


> you should have climbed in to his passenger seat.



And chucked my bike in the back seat and said "Russell Square please mate".


----------



## braindancer (Jun 25, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Did any urbanites get caught in yesterday's crackdown on dodgy cycling ?



I saw this on BBC London news - but personally saw no evidence of a clampdown.  (Which was a good thing for me actually as I was running late to pick the girls up from nursery and so had temporarily reverted to my bad old ways of being light-jumping....)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 25, 2010)

does anyone ever have a word with other cyclists for riding dangerously?
last night, after dark, i saw a young fella in black and no lights weaving in and out of tiny gaps in moving traffic, undertaking me, going up the insides of buses while they were taking corners. wanted to have a word, but didn't know how to speak to him without aggravating him. people react badly to criticism! i once had a go at someone for undertaking me and he just swore at me without taking on board what i said. and on tuesday night i saw a woman riding home, carrying her helmet in one hand. i smiled and said 'you're doing it wrong' but she just gave me a sour expression.
am i just a busybody?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 25, 2010)

how do people dress in this weather - had to take off my high vis jacket when riding home yesterday as it was too hot on the way in, so i just had a tabard. my rucksack covers that up at the back, so i prefer to wear the jacket so at least my arms are visible. it's so sweaty though!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 25, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> does anyone ever have a word with other cyclists for riding dangerously?
> last night, after dark, i saw a young fella in black and no lights weaving in and out of tiny gaps in moving traffic, undertaking me, going up the insides of buses while they were taking corners. wanted to have a word, but didn't know how to speak to him without aggravating him. people react badly to criticism! i once had a go at someone for undertaking me and he just swore at me without taking on board what i said. and on tuesday night i saw a woman riding home, carrying her helmet in one hand. i smiled and said 'you're doing wrong' but she just gave me a sour expression.
> am i just a busybody?



I got a filthy look from a bloke at the lights at KFC yesterday when he was truing to inch up between a bus and a coach in a space about as wide as his handlebars and I said 'Mate, that's how cylists die, doing that.'



> how do people dress in this weather - had to take off my high vis jacket when riding home yesterday as it was too hot on the way in, so i just had a tabard. my rucksack covers that up at the back, so i prefer to wear the jacket so at least my arms are visible. it's so sweaty though!



White tee and shorts - I rely on my hump bag cover for the hi-viz bit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 25, 2010)

are bag covers one size fits all or do you have to buy them for specific brands?


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 25, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> how do people dress in this weather - had to take off my high vis jacket when riding home yesterday as it was too hot on the way in, so i just had a tabard. my rucksack covers that up at the back, so i prefer to wear the jacket so at least my arms are visible. it's so sweaty though!



Have you got one of those hi vis vests? 
My rucksack makes me really sweaty atm. May have to resort back to using my panniers.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 25, 2010)

btw, is anyone doing the london bikeathon this Sunday?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 25, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> are bag covers one size fits all or do you have to buy them for specific brands?



One size fits all I'm guessing (unless you're attempting to cover a giant rucksack or something silly).


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 25, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> Have you got one of those hi vis vests?
> My rucksack makes me really sweaty atm. May have to resort back to using my panniers.



yeah - the tabard - but the rucksack covers it


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 25, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> yeah - the tabard - but the rucksack covers it



oh, ok  I didn't know that's what a tabard was!


----------



## ringo (Jun 25, 2010)

I've ditched my builders hi-vi for a Pearl Izumi Wotsit gilet - lighter, vented, breathable, and with a pocket at the back to put my t-shirt in so I can put it on fresh when I get to work.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jun 25, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> how do people dress in this weather - had to take off my high vis jacket when riding home yesterday as it was too hot on the way in, so i just had a tabard. my rucksack covers that up at the back, so i prefer to wear the jacket so at least my arms are visible. it's so sweaty though!



Lycra, because I like to make other people suffer 



kyser_soze said:


> You should've told him he could always overtake by moving into the incoming traffic lane



The traditional response is to just get ahead of them and slow down to 10mph.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 25, 2010)

I have had success with a lightweight hi-viz waistcoat - of the sort you might carry with your breakdown kit.
I paid £1.99 for it. It flaps around though so I'm going to order an over-sized one.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 27, 2010)

.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Back about 15 mins dash to wood very hot it lovely out there no cars on road 
8.3 miles


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 28, 2010)

YAY! First time back on my full commute, took it relatively easy and even including having to walk over Albert bridge (forgot it was closed), 50 mins door to door. Which is the _fastest_ time I've ever done it on public transport.

I just need to find somewhere to buy my coffee from in the morning


----------



## ddraig (Jun 28, 2010)

soo lush today
roads rammed with people in cars on their own and i sailed through
some of them even looked jealous!


----------



## plurker (Jun 28, 2010)

Started great, lovely sunshine.  Then a black cab clipped my knee on Kings Ave as he swerved in to avoid a speed bump - I shouted 'be a bit more careful you idiot' as you do, and then he started screaming at me out of his window.  I took a phone pic of his taxi reg plate and numberplate, and that made him pretty mad - not sure if the LDTA or whatever they're called would take a cyclist's verbal account seriously so will probably leave it...so annoying though, pissed me right off all morning.


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 28, 2010)

plurker - so he run into you and then was abusive.  I recon you should write a litter to the Taxi licensing people.  If not necessary to demand action for this incident, but just in case the driver has a habit of being aggressive it probably makes sense to log this against his record.

Kyser-soze - get a flask and take your coffee with you!

BigPhil - stop giving advice to people who have not asked for it!


----------



## plurker (Jun 28, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> plurker - so he run into you and then was abusive.  I recon you should write a litter to the Taxi licensing people.  If not necessary to demand action for this incident, but just in case the driver has a habit of being aggressive it probably makes sense to log this against his record.



yep, it's tempting, but it's my regular commute, and prob his route to town also as he had no fare...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 28, 2010)

It was fine til I got a greenfly in my eye


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> It was fine til I got a greenfly in my eye


On my way to work this morning, I was thinking about how one could make a hygenic eye wash available on the move - maybe helmet mounted ?

I suppose we ought to be wearing goggles, but I've never been able to - even when I was riding motorcycles - though my eyesight is starting to impinge on things in any case ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 28, 2010)

I got most of the way home this evening at which point, thanks to my afore-mentioned dodgy eyesight, it seemed that the young woman ahead of me was wearing one of those hideous visible thongs / inadequate stride combos that were so popular a year or two back... when I got closer, I saw that it was just an inadequately long top, but with a vee pointing down at the back.

I couldn't stop myself suggesting she tucked her shirt in on my way past ... 

Half my female colleagues are currently wearing shirts that appear to have shrunk in the wash - not all of them quite as skinny as this particular one. It seems they feel the need to demonstrate that they aren't beer drinkers ..

It's bad enough being confronted with unexpected bare flesh in the workplace, but personally I have always striven to avoid revealing myself on the road when some other poor cyclist would have to cop an eyeful of my lard arse.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 28, 2010)

I just washed it out with water from my bottle


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I just washed it out with water from my bottle



My bottle water should be OK-ish for that - for a day or two as yesterday I made a point of taking it to the office and washing it out with boiling water and refilling it from the cooler.

I finally learned last year not to use *clear *bottles on my bike - during the summer at least - so it's quite an achievement to grow strange organisms in an aluminium bottle ...

I usually carry a small bottle of Optrex in my manbag, but it's a faff wearing gloves ...


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 29, 2010)

wet road + steep hill + tight turn = a fucking painfully swollen knee and some blood


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 29, 2010)

ouch


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 29, 2010)

Grrr. As soon as I'd locked my bike up it stopped raining. Grrrr. Shorts & tshirt dry, hope pumps and socks will be dry by hometime...


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> ouch




I'm bandaged up and filled with pain killers now so it's not quite as ouch . I think I'll have to get the train home tonight though and hopefully I can ride tomorrow .


----------



## ringo (Jun 29, 2010)

Bastard black cab driver pulled over without looking last night, missed me by millimetres. Got a good swear in at him and he apologised, though began to change his mind when he heard what I said.

Put on spare shorts and gilet for the wet cycle in this morning, was pretty dry by arrival and good to put nice clean clothes on. One hairy moment on St Agnes Place when I cornered too fast towards a learner. Lost the back end before managing to pull it back in, but the young lad braked sharply and we missed each other comfortably. Felt a bit of a tit after moaning about other road users on this thread.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 29, 2010)

OH yeah - what was with all the white soapy stuff down Brixton Hill this morning? Was it some kind of cleaner that got out of control?


----------



## Pat24 (Jun 29, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> OH yeah - what was with all the white soapy stuff down Brixton Hill this morning? Was it some kind of cleaner that got out of control?



yeah i saw that too...weird...
got soaked! before I set off I waited 5 mins for the rain to stop but it just got worse so i thought fuck it and left.


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 29, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> OH yeah - what was with all the white soapy stuff down Brixton Hill this morning? Was it some kind of cleaner that got out of control?




if it was a cleaner out of control they were in southampton as well .


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Last night 21:30 ish Now hot n grey


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 30, 2010)

Did anyone see the cyclist (bianchi) on the roadside on Brixton Hill yesterday?
Saw him as he was carried into the ambulance, holding his ribs. 
Think a car collided into him...gee.

As for me, this morning I didn't make it in. Have a reoccuring problem with the rear wheel. Tyre keeps puncturing. Annoying as fuck.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 30, 2010)

Nah, saw the 'bulance and the OB wheeling a bike off the road tho.

46 mins into work today! The Albert bridge being closed is a pain in the ass tho - puts me right out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2010)

yeah, last summer i used to love cycling back through battersea park. now i have to bypass it.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 30, 2010)

Plus it means I have to deal with the Sloane army in it's native habitat, not the lesser Sloane found when riding through South Ken/Gloucester Road


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2010)

where do you cycle to/from kyser?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 30, 2010)

Tulse Hill to Ladbroke Grove - I ride down Poynders Road, over the Common, down Cedars Road onto Queenstown, used to go through the park, then over Albert Bridge, up through Sydney St etc to South Ken, up Gloc Road, through Hyde Park via Palace Gate, then through Notting Hill down Kensington park Road, then up Ladbroke Grove. Now I have to go via Chelsea Bridge, via Sloane Sq, and up Sloane Avenue & Pelham St for the river - South Ken bit.


----------



## fat Andy (Jun 30, 2010)

*Cycle commuting virgin*

OK so I can no longer park at work and I need some exercise! So cycle commuting it is. Am using a 2yr old Trek 7.6fx and with my 18 stone it's going to take some punishment.

"Commute" is pushing it a bit as I am travelling from Carshalton to Sutton, which must be all of 2 miles, but it's a start. Doing it on the cheap, as yet no cycle clothing, no lights, no lid........but it will all come along in bits and pieces (not the lid though!)

It's been a week and I like it, OK so it hasn't rained yet but it has been warm. It is uphill on the way in but all downhill going home. I have learned a few lessons already and am now rolling on 115psi tyres that are as forgiving as concrete but quick. There is a bit of play on the cranks, so I expect some attention to the bottom bracket before too long. I have already experienced the joy of motorists either pulling out on you as you are hell for leather in 18th, or stopping to let some idiot pull out without noticing me on the nearside. Helmet soon I think!!

Expect updates when it rains! ( or when I fall off!!!!!)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Tulse Hill to Ladbroke Grove - I ride down Poynders Road, over the Common, down Cedars Road onto Queenstown, used to go through the park, then over Albert Bridge, up through Sydney St etc to South Ken, up Gloc Road, through Hyde Park via Palace Gate, then through Notting Hill down Kensington park Road, then up Ladbroke Grove. Now I have to go via Chelsea Bridge, via Sloane Sq, and up Sloane Avenue & Pelham St for the river - South Ken bit.



i do the clapham common/queenstown leg as well. may bump into you one day!


----------



## debaser (Jun 30, 2010)

Got a new bike yesterday after the old one was stolen. Had a paranoid day at work thinking about my new one being nicked so decided to head to halfords before heading to home to buy an additional lock. 

I knew a quick route passing along some woods which had a few makeshift BMX jumps some kids had dug out right at the back. I took a slightly different path which runs parallel to the main one but slightly deeper into the woods. There was (what looked like) the TINYIEST of bumps, almost like whoever had dug out the main ramps had started one here and had given up. Avoiding it was easily a possibility but it looked so small and I was moving at a snails pace .. 

Inside the woods with my sunglasses on I didn't of course see the lip dug behind the "tiny" bump making it a fully fledged jump. As I wasn't going anywhere near quick enough to clear it I just dropped straight down, to my great surprise, rolling over the handle bars and managing to bend the front wheel near in half.

I had to wheelie the fucker the rest of the way to halfords, I just mumbled something about a stick on path to guy behind the desk. £40 to repair. Almost forgot to buy a lock.

I am such an idiot.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2010)

fat Andy said:


> OK so I can no longer park at work and I need some exercise! So cycle commuting it is. Am using a 2yr old Trek 7.6fx and with my 18 stone it's going to take some punishment.
> 
> "Commute" is pushing it a bit as I am travelling from Carshalton to Sutton, which must be all of 2 miles, but it's a start. Doing it on the cheap, as yet no cycle clothing, no lights, no lid........but it will all come along in bits and pieces (not the lid though!)
> 
> ...




well done you. your username will eventually have to be changed!


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 30, 2010)

Made it to work in good time, went to get changed... no shirt    I considered keeping the stinky t-shirt on but decided against as I had two meetings today, so cycled home and back again to get the work shirt in too hot heat.  At least the Bearcub was pleased to see Daddy again so soon


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 1, 2010)

debaser said:


> my sunglasses on I didn't of course see the lip dug behind the "tiny" bump making it a fully fledged jump. As I wasn't going anywhere near quick enough to clear it I just dropped straight down, to my great surprise, rolling over the handle bars and managing to bend the front wheel near in half.
> 
> I had to wheelie the fucker the rest of the way to halfords, I just mumbled something about a stick on path to guy behind the desk. £40 to repair. Almost forgot to buy a lock.
> 
> I am such an idiot.



I did almost exactly the same thing with my new bike - except it was on perfectly flat paving. 

I wasn't used to having brakes that worked.

I was sure the shop owed me a new wheel - seeing as it was a mountain bike ...


----------



## hiccup (Jul 1, 2010)

Bored of my usual route to work. Gonna try and find another one this morning. Options are limited by having to cross the Thames though.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 1, 2010)

So, I got shouted at for the first time by another cyclist, who seemed unable to realise that over half the problem was her. And despite knowing that, I've done what I've always done and internalised it to the point of being on the verge of tears. 

Not very pleased by my response either.


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 1, 2010)

fat Andy said:


> OK so I can no longer park at work and I need some exercise! So cycle commuting it is. Am using a 2yr old Trek 7.6fx and with my 18 stone it's going to take some punishment.
> 
> "Commute" is pushing it a bit as I am travelling from Carshalton to Sutton, which must be all of 2 miles, but it's a start. Doing it on the cheap, as yet no cycle clothing, no lights, no lid........but it will all come along in bits and pieces (not the lid though!)
> 
> ...



Glad you are enjoying your cycle commute.

For the play in the cranks, you might just need to tighten up the bolt where your cranks go into your bottom bracket.  You'll need an allen key.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 1, 2010)

Had a great run into Victoria today (it's my day off the full ride in ), green lights all the way down Brixton Hill and along Stockwell Road. Did a little tricksy thing with some nob on another bike who was riding my back wheel too, which made me grin.


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 1, 2010)

A few days ago I stopped to help a stranded cyclist and fixed their puncture.  Yesterday evening on the way home I got flagged down by the same person who insisted on taking me for a quick pint!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 1, 2010)

Surely if another cyclist is not in a safe place on the left of the fast lane, and is indicating *very clearly* that they need to move to the left, you _don't_ keep matching their speed to the right of the left lane (when a) you're not overtaking anything anyway  and b) it would be safe for you to slow down and left them in), and then shout at _them _for being all over the place, when in fact all they've done at the moment is edge slightly nearer waiting for a safe space to move into whilst again very clearly indicating and doing their left shoulder checks?

*takes deep breath*


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 1, 2010)

The woman is a silly bitch. Ignore it. You know you were in the right.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Surely if another cyclist is not in a safe place on the left of the fast lane, and is indicating *very clearly* that they need to move to the left, you _don't_ keep matching their speed to the right of the left lane (when a) you're not overtaking anything anyway  and b) it would be safe for you to slow down and left them in), and then shout at _them _for being all over the place, when in fact all they've done at the moment is edge slightly nearer waiting for a safe space to move into whilst again very clearly indicating and doing their left shoulder checks?
> 
> *takes deep breath*


Sounds like a wanker in too much of a hurry AS.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 1, 2010)

The thing is my reply wasn't that articulate. I managed to get in the bit about the indicating, but then further replied "you're the one in the wrong". 

Which is a bit "she started it".


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2010)

I just shout, "don't fucking undertake"


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Sounds like a wanker in too much of a hurry AS.



I just think a summer cyclist who knows some of the road rules, but hasn't been doing it long enough to know that sometimes you need to get out of people's way when they're indicating that you need them to. She was wearing brand new proper cycling clothes and helmet.  

I'll admit it wasn't great for me to be in the fast lane in the first place, and I take responsibility for that (was trying to fillter; this is exactly why sometimes I just prefer to wait in traffic and allow all the other cyclists to get to the front). But these things happen, and people need to change lane, and frankly what she did was a bit tosserish.

Edit: it just irritates me that no doubt she'll go home and won't take any responsiblity for it at all.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2010)

There will be a few more yet if it keeps staying this sunny 

I have a bit of a morbid question... not related to your post, not sure its worth another thread, but I need the answer - I keep thinking about it on the way home. If you have an accident and it bad enough that you need an ambulance (whether concussion, busted leg... or worse), what happens to your bike?


----------



## tommers (Jul 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> There will be a few more yet if it keeps staying this sunny
> 
> I have a bit of a morbid question... not related to your post, not sure its worth another thread, but I need the answer - I keep thinking about it on the way home. If you have an accident and it bad enough that you need an ambulance (whether concussion, busted leg... or worse), what happens to your bike?




police take it.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I just shout, "don't fucking undertake"



Hmm, I had this the other day. Was undertaken by someone in headphones (serious mtb-er in sidis, lycra etc.) whilst I was clearly carrying large things on my back that were leaning out on the left hand side. I was pootling as the bag was heavy, but caught him up and calmly explained that what he'd done wasn't very polite or very sensible. 

He grunted and tried to accelerate away, I kept up and asked him again whether he thought what he'd been doing was clever or safe, and his lovely response was 'oh I thought you were a girl'. 

He tried to undertake again about fifty yards up the road, so I held my line and he had to panic to not hit a parked car. Fool.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2010)

tommers said:


> police take it.


ok, cheers.



snowy_again said:


> Hmm, I had this the other day. Was undertaken by someone in headphones (serious mtb-er in sidis, lycra etc.) whilst I was clearly carrying large things on my back that were leaning out on the left hand side. I was pootling as the bag was heavy, but caught him up and calmly explained that what he'd done wasn't very polite or very sensible.
> 
> He grunted and tried to accelerate away, I kept up and asked him again whether he thought what he'd been doing was clever or safe, and his lovely response was *'oh I thought you were a girl'*.
> 
> He tried to undertake again about fifty yards up the road, so I held my line and he had to panic to not hit a parked car. Fool.


cheeky git!


----------



## jusali (Jul 1, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> Hmm, I had this the other day. Was undertaken by someone in headphones (serious mtb-er in sidis, lycra etc.) whilst I was clearly carrying large things on my back that were leaning out on the left hand side. I was pootling as the bag was heavy, but caught him up and calmly explained that what he'd done wasn't very polite or very sensible.
> 
> He grunted and tried to accelerate away, I kept up and asked him again whether he thought what he'd been doing was clever or safe, and his lovely response was 'oh I thought you were a girl'.
> 
> He tried to undertake again about fifty yards up the road, so I held my line and he had to panic to not hit a parked car. Fool.



A dick's a dick and more of them are getting out of their cars and getting on bikes too. Shame really


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, but he'd clearly had his bike for a while, and given the state of his lycra and shoes, he wasn't new to road riding. I can forgive the summer commuters who sidle up on your inside - as they tend to not know why it's a silly thing to do, until you have a chat to them. 

But blokey just seemed down right dangerous and rude. The fact that he thought it was acceptable if I'd been female made me even more mad. There was a lovely bit of added childish masculine bonus when I was faster than him, whilst wearing a suit, smoking a fag and carrying half a bike on my back. 

So as you say, there's tools on all forms of transport!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 1, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> Yeah, but he'd clearly had his bike for a while, and given the state of his lycra and shoes, he wasn't new to road riding. I can forgive the summer commuters who sidle up on your inside - as they tend to not know why it's a silly thing to do, until you have a chat to them.
> 
> But blokey just seemed down right dangerous and rude. The fact that he thought it was acceptable if I'd been female made me even more mad. There was a lovely bit of added childish masculine bonus when I was faster than him, whilst wearing a suit, smoking a fag and carrying half a bike on my back.
> 
> So as you say, there's tools on all forms of transport!



He wasn't a light skinned fella with an afro by any chance?
I've seen him riding around. And yeah, it's fuckin' funny when you overtake the gits - I like to pretend not to be bothered, like cycling arms free pass them. Makes them well peeved.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

My cycle commute is not so good.
Rear puncture again. I think it's the rims or something. Gonna pump the tyre up and hope I get home...


----------



## Crispy (Jul 1, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> cycling arms free


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 1, 2010)

Crispy said:


>



c'mon, it's childish and insulting.


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 1, 2010)

I should be back on my bike tomorrow . The knee is still swollen after tuesday accident but the pain has stopped , hopefully i'll stay pain free for the whole 21 miles but just in case I don't I'll be going to slower route past the train stations .


----------



## jusali (Jul 1, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> c'mon, it's childish and insulting.



(pedant) Hands free would be a better explanation (/pedant)


----------



## ddraig (Jul 1, 2010)

almost got chased by a car today 

turning right into my path i pointed at them to make them aware i was there and as i moved to detour round back of car he slams brakes on so i called him a wanker and he tried to do a 3 point turn and come after me but i sensed it and heard them shouting so hoofed it a bit and they saw better of it, phew


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 1, 2010)

19 miles yesterday hot eve in woods, A blackberry bush jump out in front of me on track my arm look like a self harmer now.

New wheel tyre came today nobby Evo BIG TREAD


----------



## Spark (Jul 2, 2010)

I felt like a little country mouse yesterday.  It was the first time I commuted by bike into central London - usually my commute is going against the rush from Brixton to Wimbledon.

There was so much traffic and it was so hectic, and all the other cyclists  I now understand why so many people make assumptions about cyclists all jumping red lights and there seemed to be so much less solidarity.  

On the way home it was even worse as I had 2 unpleasant incidents.  Coming south over Waterloo bridge a van was tailgaiting me and trying to over take even though there clearly wasn't room and would have been dangerous due to the roadworks and it being really windy.  I managed to position myself in front so it couldn't.  Once the road widened to different lanes it started tooting another cyclist who was legitimately in the right lane preparing to go round the round about.

Later on, though in theory back in the safety of south london) I was going down a narrow one way street with a segrated cycle contra-flow.  This aggressive young twat was pulling really close and trying to overtake (when there was barely room for a car on its own) and started tooting and yelling at me that I should be in the cycle lane - clearly the concept of contra-flow was a bit tricky for his tiny little brain.  A cyclist behind me came over all chivalrous and started shouting at him along the lines of "how dare you act like that towards a lady".  I stopped at the end of the road and stood with my bike across the road so he couldn't progress while the other cyclist continued to give him grief.  I tried to take his number but was a bit too shaken to remember it.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 2, 2010)

Rear tyre gone again. 
That's the 4th time this week!!!

More ££££ on repairs


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 2, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Rear tyre gone again.
> That's the 4th time this week!!!
> 
> More ££££ on repairs



Is your outer tyre wearing a bit thin ?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 2, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Is your outer tyre wearing a bit thin ?



Possibly.
Both tyres are very worn. Rear one is cracked - I not changed them for over a year now. It's annoying and I hope it's the wheel. Gonna take it down to the bike shop later. 

If it's the tyres (I hope), I'm thinking of getting some gators.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 2, 2010)

No bike today, micro-hobbled myself somehow in Brockwell park last night, something went funny in my knee. Better today (rode to HH station) but thought best not to attempt 20 miles today.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 2, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Possibly.
> Both tyres are very worn. Rear one is cracked - I not changed them for over a year now. It's annoying and I hope it's the wheel. Gonna take it down to the bike shop later.
> 
> If it's the tyres (I hope), I'm thinking of getting some gators.



I can't be doing with punctures.

I have "downhill" rims with Continental 26 x 1.75 kevlar-reinforced "country tyres" with a bit of tread - and having bought a proper pump, they are now pumped up correctly.

Combined with my vast bulk, the roads and lanes I commute on fully justify my choices.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 2, 2010)

I just bought a Continental just now.
It's pretty light considering it's meant to be puncture proof n' all.
Got their racer brand inner tube to go with it as well.
Hopefully, this will prevent further flats.


----------



## Pat24 (Jul 2, 2010)

Spark said:


> Coming south over Waterloo bridge a van was tailgaiting me and trying to over take even though there clearly wasn't room and would have been dangerous due to the roadworks and it being really windy.  I managed to position myself in front so it couldn't.  Once the road widened to different lanes it started tooting another cyclist who was legitimately in the right lane preparing to go round the round about.



I had something very similar happening to me yesterday, same bit of my journey, I really dislike the road works taking place on the brigde, they have made the lane so narrow, yesterday an ice cream van overtook me and I had to break all of the sudden as I didn't have enough room to stay on the left and there was a cyclist behind me...fortunately he managed to overtake me and didn't crash into me. Bloody scary!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2010)

this is why you should stay out of lanes and ride in the traffic. i've been doing this exclusively for the past month or so and am finding my journeys far less hair-raising


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 2, 2010)

Roads're generally smoother the further away you get from the kerb too.

TBH all this guff about cycle lanes etc, fuckkit all. What I want are some smooth roads.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2010)

yeah, i think they should get rid of them completely (roadside ones)


----------



## beeboo (Jul 3, 2010)

Cycled from work to pub with a colleague - scary stuff - she just whizzed about from lane to lane, between cars, never once checking over her shoulder or signalling and running reds, seemingly completely oblivious to anything else on the road


----------



## themonkeyman (Jul 3, 2010)

beeboo said:


> Cycled from work to pub with a colleague - scary stuff - she just whizzed about from lane to lane, between cars, never once checking over her shoulder or signalling and running reds, seemingly completely oblivious to anything else on the road



well done !!  jesus


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 4, 2010)

Continental Ultra Gator skin tyres.

They're a bit heavy than what I use to.
But so far, so good. slightly slower but quite solid.
No punctures yet (from 20miles cycle).


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 4, 2010)

Got a pedals stuck in my shin STUDS. today 18mile dam hot today 





Just been looking at British Heart Foundation bike ride 60+ miles  maybe next year


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 5, 2010)

Back on the bike this morning after my crash last week and everything was working fine ( especially my knee  ) 

Just out of curiosity , how often should a bike be serviced ? I am just about to get to the 1000 mile mark after my bike was last serviced and was wondering when it might need to be looked at by someone who knows what they are doing again .


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 5, 2010)

_ How was your cycle commute_ Very nice thank you. How much longer will it last tho 






 two photos on one page


----------



## turing test (Jul 6, 2010)

I have injured my lower back this weekend pushing my bike up a bloody motocross trail that went straight up the side of a small mountain.  Cycling to and from work hurt, especially the uphills so I have an appointment with physio this afternoon.   Additionally my rear tire has a slow leak.  I just put the newish conti on it, which caused me to lose most of the skin on the end of my thumb. 

I found this damned moto trail because I did a tour with one of my mates which he mapped with Google.  I knew there would be some off road stuff but Google’s definition of what a “road” is seems suspect.  I think by “road” Google must mean any path wide enough for an anorexic goat.


----------



## pootle (Jul 6, 2010)

My cycle commute was lovely - first time I've been able to cycle since I was back at work post glasto last week due to maintenance problems.  Even a few days on vile public transport makes you forget just how marvellous cycling in the sunshine is 

Serious bike envy though when I got to work as there is a shiny new Cinelli Gazzetta sitting in the bike shed.  My face was nearly as green as the frame. Mind you, if I had nearly £1k to spend on a bike I'd at least have the purple frame and looking at the lock the owner of that bike has, I fear it won't be his for much longer!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2010)

Termite Man said:


> Back on the bike this morning after my crash last week and everything was working fine ( especially my knee  )
> 
> Just out of curiosity , how often should a bike be serviced ? I am just about to get to the 1000 mile mark after my bike was last serviced and was wondering when it might need to be looked at by someone who knows what they are doing again .



i'd say it was time for a service for sure - that's a year's worth of riding to me.


----------



## Spark (Jul 6, 2010)

How long's your commute OU? If you're commuting every day by bike you probably ride a lot further than 1000 a year.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2010)

Spark said:


> How long's your commute OU? If you're commuting every day by bike you probably ride a lot further than 1000 a year.



16 miles a day


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2010)

oops, my maths is shit. 1000/16 = 62.5 62.5/5 = 12.5 weeks NOT months of commuting. 
still getting it serviced every 3 months is a good idea if you can't be arsed to maintain it like me.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 6, 2010)

Servicing intervals are actually something I hadn't considered! I'm currently doing 78 miles a week, so should probably drop mine in every 3 months or so too.


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> oops, my maths is shit. 1000/16 = 62.5 62.5/5 = 12.5 weeks NOT months of commuting.
> still getting it serviced every 3 months is a good idea if you can't be arsed to maintain it like me.



I'll be getting my bike serviced once a month if I follow your advice ( based on distance ) I think I'll learn how to do it myself .


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 6, 2010)

Downloaded Cyclemeter for iPhone.

Total journey time from Brixton Hill to Kings X - 27mins 27 secs.
Top speed 25mph. 
Avg speed 16mph.

Too much traffic today. Maybe I should leave earlier.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 6, 2010)

Got knocked off my bike yesterday by IDIOT van driver. He was stationary, on a narrow residential road, both back lights on as though he had no intention of going anywhere. Except he bloody well did. No indication, didn't bother to look, just all over a sudden pulled out, causing me to swerve and fall off. 
Then he just drove away, leaving me lying in the road. Several other cars then drove by, completely ignoring me lying there. They just DROVE AROUND ME!!!! What the hell is wrong with people?!?


----------



## pootle (Jul 6, 2010)

That is shit Hellsbells!    You ok, or just shaken up?

Where was this? I'm guessing you couldn't get his registration plate cos he could be done for driving away from the scene of an accident.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Hellsbells, hope you are ok


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 6, 2010)

Hellsbells - so sorry to hear but the good news is you're okay. I worked as a van driver and my advice to fellow cyclists is that vans are just as dangerous as lorries/ buses. 

If you see a van parked up on a kerb/ side of the road, the chances are they're out delivering. And nearly all of them are pushed for time. They're more prone for human error cos they're working against the clock and not 100% focused on driving. Alot of them work alone too and without conversation, it can get tiresome (a multi-drop driver can do between 60-120 drops in a day).

I'm not making up excuses for van drivers but please be careful and expect them to do something stupid.

However, I'm pretty disgusted that no-one stopped/or had the decency to see if you were okay.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm ok-ish. Think i may have sprained my right leg and have a few cuts and bruises, but it could have been alot worse. 
It was on a quiet residential street in Stoke Newington - so i was going quite slowly. But the road was narrow and has cars parked on either side, so when this van suddenly pulled out, there was nowhere for me to go! 
And no, I didn't get a chance to see his registration no. Wish i had 

Normally i am super super cautious and I rarely ever have accidents. But I don't really know what i could have done in this situation. Am i meant to actually get off my bike and walk along the pavement until i get past the van? Knock on the van's window and say 'excuse me, are you gonna pull out any time soon?'


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 6, 2010)

Human error and the van driver was completely in the wrong. 
Could not be avoided. A bit like cycling and some stupid kid just runs out in front of you. Or getting hit by a car that ran a red light...

Your situation isn't the same as going on in the inner lane of a large lorry.

Shit happens. And we're glad it wasn't worse. TBH, I'm more sickened by the drivers who just went around you. 
It doesn't take 2 seconds to stop the car, put the hazard lights on, so you can get up in safety.


----------



## chriswill (Jul 6, 2010)

Clipped by a chap on Trafford park today!

A lorry shed its load on the M60 meaning the local roads were heavy

He pulled straight out, he looked right at me too!

No harm done, closest call in a while tho


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 7, 2010)

Brixton/ Streatham Hill: School kids slapping cyclists on the head at traffic lights.

Been seeing this alot recently. Hope it's not becoming a trend cos I really don't want to smash a school kid in the face.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 7, 2010)

26.33 - brixton hill to kings x.

near accident count = 3.

1. car turning in front of me without indicating or looking.

2. stupid cyclist undertaking me and then losing balance. fuckin' idiot cycling with flip-flops.

3. kennington rd, confused woman driver stalling and doing a u-turn in the last minute, nearly collided into me. 

apart from that an ordinary morning.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jul 7, 2010)

Really slow today, mainly since I knackered myself riding Bromley - Romford last night. Not as flat as I expected.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jul 7, 2010)

Put a new tyre on the back wheel yesterday, so rode in with that this morning.  Crikey I am no mechanic, but I did manage to do it ok ha ha.  GOod ride in, but still trying to shake this cold I have had since the weekend.


----------



## jusali (Jul 7, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Brixton/ Streatham Hill: School kids slapping cyclists on the head at traffic lights.
> 
> Been seeing this alot recently. Hope it's not becoming a trend cos I really don't want to smash a school kid in the face.



D-Lock-------- Face--------- Result!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2010)

after work yesterday, i had a flat before i set off (damaged valve) and realised that i'd left my wallet at home, so i had to beg the cahs to get home


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 7, 2010)

I managed to knock 9 minutes off my quickest time , 1 hour 15 down to 1 hour 6 with an average speed of just over 18 mph .


----------



## themonkeyman (Jul 7, 2010)

Does anyone here want to buy a BMC, Fuji, Viva or Pinnacle bike from an Evans store before Sunday 18th July ?

If so I have a 10% off voucher from Evans, if you want it ?  PM me.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 7, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> Does anyone here want to buy a *BMC, *Fuji, Viva or Pinnacle bike from an Evans store before Sunday 18th July ?
> 
> If so I have a 10% off voucher from Evans, if you want it ?  PM me.



Always wanted a BMC SL01, 2009 is still too dear.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 7, 2010)

I had to do an emergency stop just before I got home. A woman was pushing a buggy - I noticed her on my left as she passed a parked car - then her two older daughters just ran straight into the road. I wasn't going that fast as it was 20 yards from a road junction - I'd been distracted by someone crossing from the other side seconds before.

If I'd been on knobblies, I would have lost some of them ...

Did a pretty good job of stopping with only a bit of skew and no one was hurt.
Apologised for taking Our Lord's name in vain ...

It may be time to make my bike more noisy ...


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 8, 2010)

Best time this week, 41 mins


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

Is this a beat your best time thread now 

I don't time myself 

Still, nice cycle, if a bit knackering after a swim.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 8, 2010)

27.32 - bad ride. I stormed down through Birxton but was seriously delayed in Farringdon. Too many cyclists, people and buses.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm going to time myself now


----------



## Crispy (Jul 8, 2010)

Gears have started slipping - time for a service!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

Can't you just tweak the barrel adjuster?


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jul 8, 2010)

Slipping usually means time for a new chain / cassette I think. Adjusting the cable tension will only help if it's not shifting correctly.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

Ah 

So what does slipping feel like then... the chain slips from one gear to the next without you shifting? 

I've not had a new chain or cassette in about 4 years, maybe more.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 8, 2010)

Slips from one gear to the next, or disengages then re-engages the same gear. It's not nice, especially if it happens when you're trying to put a burst of speed on.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 8, 2010)

Mine's doing that at the moment - though it *was *me who fitted the new transmission.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

That doesn't sound nice at all Crispy


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 8, 2010)

I just had a look, and it seems it *is *cable tension that you need to adjust ...

http://bicycletutor.com/adjust-rear-derailleur/


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 8, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I just had a look, and it seems it *is *cable tension that you need to adjust ...
> 
> http://bicycletutor.com/adjust-rear-derailleur/



Yes, what Biddybee said is also correct - use the barrel adjuster.  Assuming the transmission is not worn out you can adjust this very simply.

Turn your bike upside down.  On the dérailleur there will be a black plastic adjuster where the cable comes out of.

Turn the adjuster and you'll see the dérailleur moving slightly to one side or the other.

So move the pedals around and look for when the dérailleur is in line with where the chain is on the cassette, or listen out for when it purrs.   Bikes as well as cats purr to let you know they are happy.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 8, 2010)

Well the slippage either caused or was caused by a broken chain link, as i found out when it snapped mid-pedal! Wasn't going fast and was on a quiet road, which was lucky. Definitely time for a service now!


----------



## chriswill (Jul 8, 2010)

Came off today!!

My hip hurts, ouchee


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Buckled wheel didn't know wheel was make from straw


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 9, 2010)

I saw Helena Bonham Carter on my way home yesterday.  Not really very exciting I know but perhaps worth a mention, in passing.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jul 9, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> I saw Helena Bonham Carter on my way home yesterday.  Not really very exciting I know but perhaps worth a mention, in passing.



did you say

<-------hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii-------->


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 9, 2010)

I fucking hate buses


----------



## Geri (Jul 9, 2010)

This morning was a nightmare, my usual route was closed due to a fatal stabbing and I somehow managed to find myself in the cordoned off area. I had to double back on myself and go a different way. 

This evening was fine, although very very hot.


----------



## Pat24 (Jul 9, 2010)

soo hot! I took it really easy to avoid flushing unnecessarily!  

BigPhil, a few months ago I saw Bob Geldof on Waterloo Bridge walking towards the Strand  I was on my bike towards Waterloo and was too slow to say heeeeeeeello!


----------



## Pgd (Jul 9, 2010)

I decided to try a different route home this evening as it's Friday.  Waterloo-Elephant-Burgess Park-Peckham-Dulwich instead of my usual Waterloo-Kennington-Loughborough Junction-Herne Hill.  A few nice open spaces, and just as quick, which surprised me as it looks a fair bit longer on the map. Maybe chance, or maybe fewer traffic lights?  I dunno.  Slightly more uphill, though, which was fierce on such a hot day.

Also, my bike's developed a horrible squealy-clangy noise, which worries me, although I *think* it might be mostly the seat suspension as it gets a lot better when I stand up.  Will take a good look at the weekend, anyway


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 10, 2010)

I saw some deer running through the forest yesterday morning which made my day . The ride home was hot and sticky though so I stuck my head under the hosepipe when I got in . It was also the first week of riding 42 miles a day everyday and I was in bed at 7.30 because I was so tired .


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 11, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Buckled wheel didn't know wheel was make from straw


Bike in shop five days till get it back, Shouldn't take five days to fix should it


----------



## fat Andy (Jul 11, 2010)

Mini commute is going well although working shifts adds a new dimension. Uphill on the way in at 1500 in this heat and then down hill in the dark where I can't see the ruts and damage to the road before I hit it! 115psi hardcase slick tyres and a mainly aluminium frame do not make a comfortable ride!! Also ingesting many, many nocturnal flying beasties!!!

Only one short downhill section on the way in and it has a ped X at the bottom. 14 days of cycling and it has been red every day


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 12, 2010)

Got soaked this morning . I'm so glad I have a spare pair of socks at work


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 12, 2010)

All good until I got to work, sat at my desk with my bike propped up a few feet behind me and the front tyre blows.. not a big bang, but enough of a noise for two people in the next rooms to come in to find out what it was!

I really don't want to get all mucky and fix it, but have to otherwise I'm stuck 

Think it's time for a new tyre not just tube, this one has quite a few little tears that stuff can get into. Not a great start to Monday.


----------



## haZe36 (Jul 12, 2010)

Wet.

After several weeks of rain free commuting, I finally got caught out this morning. Had to happen sooner or later.

Currently sat at my desk with a wet arse


----------



## klang (Jul 12, 2010)

33 mins Bethnal Green - Sh Bush. Yay!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I really don't want to get all mucky and fix it, but have to otherwise I'm stuck




Go on. It's empowering. 

I buy Continental kevlar-protected tyres. 
They do start to let things in after 12 months / 2,000 miles though ...

Bristol's roads are dreadful.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 12, 2010)

Near-perfect weather this morning and roads free of school run madness. 

Minute chance of rain, so no idiots in team jerseys either.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 12, 2010)

I will, because I haven't got much other choice tbh... I'll get changed back into my cycle stuff first though 

Aye, this tyres is a good few years old, so was going to happen soon  just hope it keeps until I get to bike shop tonight.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 12, 2010)

If the innertube is popping through the sidewall, I wonder if there's anything one can stick in there.

I used to get it a fair bit due to under-inflation ...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 12, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> If the *innertube is popping through the sidewall*, I wonder if there's anything one can stick in there.
> 
> I used to get it a fair bit due to under-inflation ...


Not sure what this means but I check my tyre pressure regularly. Something has just got through one of little tears in my tyre I think.

Shame, because still quite a bit of tread left on it, but too many tears.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 12, 2010)

hokay, new tube in and pumped up, but the tyre really is in shit condition... please let it last to get me home!


----------



## stavros (Jul 12, 2010)

Not a commute, but yesterday I planned to do a 30 mile loop I've done a few times before. I woke up and had a pretty big breakfast before heading out, too big to start with because I felt very ill for the first ten miles. However, I knuckled down and avoided the potential short-cut, and eventually grew into the ride. Pleased to cover it in under 2 hours too, given the poor start.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 12, 2010)

five days to fix 

---
small trip 5.3 miles 
Edit: She back  But £14.50 to fix wheel. Going to look at bike maintenance courses. CTC not by me. Evans do courses but in London.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jul 13, 2010)

Pulling away at the lights going through Lewisham yesterday afternoon, and some idiot decided that the light changing to red, and oncoming traffic, didn't apply to him. Me and the car next to me both had to brake to avoid him. Just as I was starting to form homicidal fantasies about this prat, lo and behold a police car! Gave him a big mocking smile as I rode past to see him getting a dressing down from the 5-0.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2010)

Bloody lovely this morning... nearly every light I hit was green, the wind has died down since yesterday, sun was shining 

Ooh, and I saw a utility bike with a passenger on the back  like this:


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 16, 2010)

I sort of want one of those.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 16, 2010)

as i have moved house, I now have two options- a slightly longer one on quieter roads, or a quick on through old st roundabout and bank.
choices choices


----------



## Spark (Jul 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Bloody lovely this morning... nearly every light I hit was green, the wind has died down since yesterday, sun was shining
> 
> Ooh, and I saw a utility bike with a passenger on the back  like this:



There's a man I see regularly on one of my routes riding one of those with  two  kids sitting on the back.

The wind was awful on my route today.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2010)

I've never seen one before, I did a double take because at first I thought it was a lazy person on a tandem


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 16, 2010)

I've been a bit lazy this week and only made the full journey once this week, every other day I've only ridden into Victoria. 

Got well pissed off at the wind on the way home yesterday - headwind from Vauxhall to Tulse Hill. Motherfucker.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2010)

It makes me laugh  it is fucking knackering, but I can't help but giggle at how stupid I must look putting in loads of effort and not getting very far.


----------



## Pat24 (Jul 16, 2010)

Haha! On my way back home yesterday, I must have looked so silly going round the roundabout at the imax - I was putting in so much effort pedalling and going as slow as a snail in the middle of the lane! - I hate headwind!


----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2010)

Some idiot chased me yesterday on the way home. Approaching traffic lights in Clerkenwell at 3 or 4 mph in the cycle lane. Muppet gets out of a taxi in the middle of the road, about 6 feet from the kerb and pays through front passenger window.

Just as I went past him he started walking backwards straight into me. Both of us swore, but as I pulled up at the lights I heard him charging at me, shouting and swearing and threatening me. The fucker made to attack me so I stood up, started getting very angry and got ready to twat him. Fortunately at that point he realised he might get a hiding and backed off quick.

Ruins your day that nonsense.


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 16, 2010)

Some utter cunt seriously tried to knock me off in Belgrave Middleway in Brum on the way home tonight: cut me up as he drove straight through abus/cycle lane that cars aren't supposed to use, then slammed his brakes on in front of me when I shouted.

Wanker.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 16, 2010)

God it was windy this morning!  I was cycling along a perfectly flat road in the gear I usually pull off from a stop, going about 2mph while leaves and bits of tree bounced off my helmet.  That made the ride more of a chore


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 17, 2010)

You definitely need a decent bell these days - pedestrians are becoming seriously random ...

I felt lost without mine when the dinger fell off last week...


----------



## Pgd (Jul 19, 2010)

Pgd said:


> Also, my bike's developed a horrible squealy-clangy noise, which worries me, although I *think* it might be mostly the seat suspension as it gets a lot better when I stand up.  Will take a good look at the weekend, anyway


 
I now feel thoroughly n00bish.  Took me several days to work out that my rear wheel has come out of true and was rubbing against the mudguard and brakepads.  Took me until this morning to work out why (I think) it's happened: paniers.  I only use one as it's a faff to put on & take off, but it can be quite heavy and I'd got into the habit of mostly putting it on the same side every ride.  I see loads of people with only one panier, though, so presumably it's not a problem as long as you remember to put it on alternate sides?

Anyway, wheel will need re-trueing.  Hope it can be sorted easily!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 19, 2010)

Splendid ride in this morning, quick, lots of lovley green lights and a significant absence of 4x4s and MPVs on the school run.


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 20, 2010)

Pgd said:


> I now feel thoroughly n00bish.  Took me several days to work out that my rear wheel has come out of true and was rubbing against the mudguard and brakepads.  Took me until this morning to work out why (I think) it's happened: paniers.  I only use one as it's a faff to put on & take off, but it can be quite heavy and I'd got into the habit of mostly putting it on the same side every ride.  I see loads of people with only one panier, though, so presumably it's not a problem as long as you remember to put it on alternate sides?
> 
> Anyway, wheel will need re-trueing.  Hope it can be sorted easily!



One pannier should not be a problem (unless perhaps it's really heavy).  Either way it should not cause the wheel to become buckled.


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 20, 2010)

Pgd said:


> I now feel thoroughly n00bish.  Took me several days to work out that my rear wheel has come out of true and was rubbing against the mudguard and brakepads.  Took me until this morning to work out why (I think) it's happened: paniers.  I only use one as it's a faff to put on & take off, but it can be quite heavy and I'd got into the habit of mostly putting it on the same side every ride.  I see loads of people with only one panier, though, so presumably it's not a problem as long as you remember to put it on alternate sides?
> 
> Anyway, wheel will need re-trueing.  Hope it can be sorted easily!



One pannier should not be a problem (unless perhaps it's really heavy).  Either way it should not cause the wheel to become buckled.


----------



## Pgd (Jul 20, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> One pannier should not be a problem (unless perhaps it's really heavy).  Either way it should not cause the wheel to become buckled.


 
Hmm, interesting.  I was sure I was onto something... although it'd be good to know it wasn't self-inflicted    Plus I guess it'd happen more often if it was as simple as that.  Ho hum...


----------



## tommers (Jul 20, 2010)

some bloke in a wheelchair called me a cunt.


----------



## Geri (Jul 20, 2010)

I almost crashed into another cyclist - I was turning left from a side road, there was no traffic coming from my right so I pulled out and as I straightened up, there was another cyclist coming towards me head on! He did have the decency to apologise but I have no idea why he was even there.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 20, 2010)

19.xx miles 
Three stacks: one over hander bars one on switch back other on on slop wood molch.
Peddle in shin AGAIN 
To bloody hot today


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 21, 2010)

tommers said:


> some bloke in a wheelchair called me a cunt.


 
I think we all know who that probably was 

Great ride in this morning aside from the headwind all the way up Gloucester Road/Palace Gate. Feel like it's going to take some time before I move up another baseline cog tho


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 21, 2010)

quick (and stupid) question - which way should your quick release levers for your tyres face?


----------



## ringo (Jul 21, 2010)

They should point behind you.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 21, 2010)

...and the front tyre?  

pointing down and to the back?


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 21, 2010)

tommers said:


> some bloke in a wheelchair called me a cunt.


 
I must have bumped into the same chap.  His fault though, he was taking up all the pavement and I could not get past!


----------



## ringo (Jul 22, 2010)

Is it the addict who trundles up the middle of the road around Brixton & Loughborough Junction.

He must be scoring near me 'cos over the last 3 weeks I've seen him hang about by the bins near my flat texting as if he's waiting for contact and twice I've caught him smoking crack right outside my front door. My daughter's terrified of him, I'm going to have to confront him/move him on.


----------



## Pat24 (Jul 22, 2010)

Knobhead cabbie almost run me over by the imax roundabout - i just managed to shout "you f****** wa***er!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm taking some days off.

Having heard that TDF riders cycle for 3 hours even on their rest days, I thought I'd better make an effort yesterday so set off on the 13 mile ride to Bath. Talk about "having no legs" ... it's a good job my cycle computer's busted. I took several rest stops on what was only three times my commuting distance and only slightly uphill.

Once there I waded through the tourists (the only real hazard I encountered)  and bought some posh coffee and some fancy Tibetan incense and some dried lavender to make my house smell nicer.

Then it was 13 miles home with a stop for refreshment by the river.

A few problems with circulation en route - probably due to my saddle, and only one minor attack of cramp in the night.

All in all a tad disappointing - really feeling my age and weight at the moment - hard to believe I did a 68 miler last summer ....
I mused a fair bit on whether I really would have wanted to do that as a commute as once nearly became the case ...


----------



## themonkeyman (Jul 22, 2010)

I've had some great rides in to work and around and about this week.  Tuesday, was off work and decided to cycle to Uxbridge from Tooting.  64km round trip, which was pretty good going for me.  Riding time was about 3 hours and about 4 hours including stops.  Going to be doing a 100km ride next Friday to my home town in Kent from Sevenoaks.  Should be fun


----------



## stavros (Jul 24, 2010)

Once again, it wasn't a commute, but this morning I went out on a short ride with a decent mile-long hill in it half way through. Half way up the hill the chain snapped and I was forced to walk with it two and a half miles back to town. The rear mech is totally fucked and the bike's now sitting at the shop waiting to be refitted with a new mech, chain, gear set, cable, etc. I knew it was going but it's sod's law that it'd happen at the far point of my route. My fault I suppose.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 25, 2010)

Got fed up wasting time watching _Le Tour_. I'm mostly checking out possible holiday / retirement destinations, not that bothered about the race.

... so I set off on a 45-miler - roughly the distance of Friday's time trial - from Bristol to Avoncliff - the pub there was too busy to wait for a pot of Earl Grey and a slice of cake so I turned around. I actually managed to adjust the saddle so it was less painful than usual - but was tired enough to stop off for tea at my brother's place - 6 miles from home.

Last summer we took it a lot easier with proper stops for elevenses and lunch - so I'm reasonably satisfied with my performance - though whereas the time-triallers did the 50km in just over an hour, it took me that long to do the first 12 miles / 20km 

About what you would expect for a fat 50 year old on a heavy bike.

I have a numb little finger and anticipate being up in the night with cramps - so I'll be swallowing some medicinal crackers and marmite in a minute ...

------------------------------

Something bizarre happened at the aforementioned pub.

In the few minutes I was inside weighing up the queue, someone had chained his Dawes 10 speed to my bike. 
Luckily he showed up before I had to borrow some bolt-cutters and claimed he'd thought it was his mate's bike ..

As I remarked to him, my bike is unique in the whole of Christendom ...

His mate's bike indeed turned out to be a red mountain bike - but without even mudguards - let alone all the other stuff ...



WTF   LOL  etc.


----------



## turing test (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey that sounds like my kind of pub-well if you could have gotten served that is.

It has been really nice since I moved to Taringa.  Since I don’t have to cross this major thoroughfare called Moggil road things have gotten easier.  Now days the first 1.5 k are pretty much all downhill followed by 2 short steep hills then flat again for the next 3 k.  I have a new basket which attaches to the rack with a plastic mount.  It has started creaking which is nerve racking. 

I have been cycling a bit extra each day again, last week I stretched my commute out to a bit over 1 hour each day.  This week I will aim for 72 minutes a day which will give me 6 hours by the end of the week.  Since I am travelling to Melbourne on Friday I won’t get the full 6 hours.


----------



## Winot (Jul 26, 2010)

I really wish I _had_ cycled this morning - Victoria Line went down due to defective train at Oxfrod Circus and it took me 1'20" to get from Brixton to Chancery Lane.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 26, 2010)

Forgot my helmet this morning. Didn't notice until I got to work. First time that's ever happened. Weird.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 26, 2010)

I usually notice within 100 yards of the front door.

Yesterday I felt dangerous and rode 20-odd miles without it - though it was mostly off-road.

I feel more vulnerable without gloves as it happens ...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 26, 2010)

If you read this forum, 

Sorry for nearly running you over on Saturday at around 4:15pm.
It was on Lyham Road and I was driving the black Cooper S. 
Didn't indicate and cut in front of you. 
You gave me the finger.
And I stopped the car to apologise.
But you sprinted away.

If you are on this forum. I am sorry.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cycled in today. 33 mins!!! Was caught on every light...v slow.


----------



## Pat24 (Jul 26, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> If you read this forum,
> 
> Sorry for nearly running you over on Saturday at around 4:15pm.
> It was on Lyham Road and I was driving the black Cooper S.
> ...



That's so cute!


----------



## Geri (Jul 26, 2010)

Terrible journey home - I was attacked by ginormous flying things left right and centre, then I had to stop a cat getting run over by frantically waving at the car behind me, which was just about to overtake, and shouting "Cat!"


----------



## turing test (Jul 27, 2010)

Ginormous flying things?!  That sounds great

I had a nice ride in today, and did about 20 extra minutes before work, just over the green bridge and around south brisee cemetery. I had one close passer on the other side of the river, at least she slowed a little, and this big pile of glass from a MV accident is still all over the road on right near my office.  I got a flat yesterday after work because of that.  I picked up the glass in the morning and it worked its way into the tire on the way home.  I always brush my tyres too, but it didn’t help.  I really wish people would clean up after their stupid accidents.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 27, 2010)

I've seen a few flying ants recently, but none on my route.

Relatively uneventful ride in this morning - apart from a quasi-reverse-Schleck on the final hill, and almost getting attacked by some bolshie geese on my way onto the site ...

'flippin' warm ...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 27, 2010)

Squashed fox between Vauxhall and Kennington.
And I have some gross shit on my tyres...fucking' foxes...first kids, now my bike...

26 mins 32 seconds. Decent time but I'm still 2mins off my best.


----------



## chintz (Jul 27, 2010)

Wet, also had a bit of a slippy slide on a diesel patch on a roundabout with a car about 2 inches from my back wheel, lucky I stayed upright ( somehow) although I think my pants are now only good for the bin


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 27, 2010)

Got stuck in the rain and had a puncher.

*Maybe of interest:*


> Ride of my Life: the Story of the Bicycle, based on the book It's All About the Bike and presented by Robert Penn, will be broadcast on BBC4, Tuesday 27th July at 9pm


----------



## turing test (Jul 28, 2010)

Yesterday on the way home I got a proper bonk which was probably due to the Lamington I had after lunch.  It passed after a few minutes and I still rode a bit extra. Today it was drizzling (obviously it was going to rain I just oiled my chain) on the way to the office, but I did some extra anyway and ended up with about 45 minutes.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2010)

Shit morning. First off cyclists that pull out without checking nothing is overtaking them - cunts. Second... people that track stand - fucking twats (but funny when they can't do it). Third... my bike fell in the office, saddle is fucked and rotates 360° freely. FFS, fix one thing another goes wrong


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 28, 2010)

OK, I've not been riding this week having fucked my trapezium muscle last week (basically I've been unable to turn my head more than 30o left or right), but fuck me I've noticed that it's the school holidays on PT!

Bee - 'track stand'?


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 28, 2010)

Hope you don't mind me replying on your behalf Bee - but this video "It's all about Performance" explains the track stand, and why a Lycra clad roadie might take objection. (try to watch it with the volume on - they lyrics made me chuckle!)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Bee - 'track stand'?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 28, 2010)

Ahh, yes it's always funny watching the tossers twitch around at the lights doing that...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 28, 2010)

I couldn't wait to get on the bike this morning. 

I don't track stand. I track *sit*. Control at low speeds is what my bike is best at.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Shit morning. First off cyclists that pull out without checking nothing is overtaking them - cunts. Second... people that track stand - fucking twats (but funny when they can't do it). Third... my bike fell in the office, saddle is fucked and rotates 360° freely. FFS, fix one thing another goes wrong


 
I sincerely hope you at least carry *that *allen key ?

sounds like it was loose to start with.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> Hope you don't mind me replying on your behalf Bee - but this video "It's all about Performance" explains the track stand, and why a Lycra clad roadie might take objection. (try to watch it with the volume on - they lyrics made me chuckle!)


 I'll watch it again with sound on my lunch break.



gentlegreen said:


> I sincerely hope you at least carry *that *allen key ?
> 
> sounds like it was loose to start with.


Nah, it's not the seat post, that's solid and not moving - my saddle is a stupid suspension one, so now instead of going up and down slightly it also rotates all the way round - no allen key will fix that I don't think


----------



## jusali (Jul 28, 2010)

Loads of spaghetti (dry) thrown on my route in the last few days.
Between scrapyard and Templemeads it seems to grow everyday I guess it's a cool thing to do throwing spaghetti on the roads and paths


----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2010)

Finally got my bike fixed! Ah the smoothness of a new chain and cassette


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 28, 2010)

The streets are about to clear for a month . . . not literally but close!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 28, 2010)

i love the summer school holidays, so nice to cycle to work without loads of yummy mummies driving their offspring in 4*4's.

although i had to follow a bin lorry for half a mile this morning which wasn't pleasant...


----------



## turing test (Jul 28, 2010)

Today leaving work I found my rear tyre flat when I unlocked.  It was another piece of glass, probably from the car crash that occurred in an intersection on my route Sunday or Monday.  Since I am now riding briefly against traffic to go around the pile of glass, I bet it was a shard that got stuck Monday and worked it’s way in. It is not a worn out tyre. 

Anyway to add a silver lining to an annoying flat when I went by the bike shop next to my office to fix it (I borrow their floor pump) one of the owners gave me a new tyre.  

BTW when I got home I picked the old tire clean and found another piece of glass.  

I don’t understand the track stand/sit hate.  If you use clips and go through a lot of lights, you just learn how to do it-no big deal.


----------



## Pat24 (Jul 28, 2010)

I saw a cyclist down, on the corner of Gresham rd and coldharbour lane this morning. He was been attended by a bunch of people..there was a car stationed nearby, he must have been knocked down  
I hope he's ok!! They had already called an ambulance, so i didn't see much point hanging around. I hope you are well fellow cyclist!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'll watch it again with sound on my lunch break.
> 
> Nah, it's not the seat post, that's solid and not moving - my saddle is a stupid suspension one, so now instead of going up and down slightly it also rotates all the way round - no allen key will fix that I don't think


 

It's worked loose - just screw the cap back down 

(hidden under the rubber gaiter)


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 28, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Finally got my bike fixed! Ah the smoothness of a new chain and cassette


 
How many miles do you think you got out of the old set ?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


>


 



			
				kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Ahh, yes it's always funny watching the tossers twitch around at the lights doing that...



...ahem...I do that!
Mainly cos I don't have proper clip on shoes and it's a major hassle putting me feet into the pedal straps.
I'm not posing...


----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2010)

Hmmm. Somewhere between 2 and 3 thousand miles? Maybe? Had a chainlink split and mash itself through the transmission  so probably could have carried on with that set for a while if that hadn't happened. I think I have a kink in my rear wheel, but that should be fixable if I take it to sam the wheels.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 28, 2010)

I saw a cyclist cutting up a bus this morning - the bus had to swerve just to miss him.
I wish cyclists check more.  It takes a sec just to turn yer head,

Gaps. As for gaps, why do so many attempt the impossible.
If a large vehicle is indicating at the lights.
Why are cyclists cramping in that space?
The vehicle is turning FSS!

Anyway, I've had some poor times this week. 
31 mins in.
Too many dangerous cyclists so I'm slowing down a great deal.
Don't want to crash...


----------



## themonkeyman (Jul 28, 2010)

love the banter about track stands.  I personally love it when they get to the lights try and track stand at a red and then have to go through the red as they can't stand a anymore hahaha.

I had a great ride in this morning, just over 30 mins for 7.3 miles.  If I hadn't been stopped at temp lights on Fulham Palace Road I would have got in super quick time.  

Masahiko - you say you did your ride in 31 mins - how far is that ?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 28, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> love the banter about track stands.  I personally love it when they get to the lights try and track stand at a red and then have to go through the red as they can't stand a anymore hahaha.
> 
> I had a great ride in this morning, just over 30 mins for 7.3 miles.  If I hadn't been stopped at temp lights on Fulham Palace Road I would have got in super quick time.
> 
> Masahiko - you say you did your ride in 31 mins - how far is that ?


 
About 6.4 miles.
I usually do it in 26 mins - best time under 25.
I suppose we go the same speed.
But these last few days, the bike traffic has been a little OTT.
eg, overtaking mountain bikers/ slow cyclists on road. arriving and stopping at lights. they reappear and park right in front of me, in hoardes! Then there ones that take up the entire road and as a rule i don't undertake. just wait there's no traffic on my right before going forward.
annoying.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> It's worked loose - just screw the cap back down
> 
> (hidden under the rubber gaiter)


Tried that, and it's as tight as I can get it but the saddle still turns 



100% masahiko said:


> ...ahem...I do that!
> Mainly cos I don't have proper clip on shoes and it's a major hassle putting me feet into the pedal straps.
> I'm not posing...


 I still think it makes you look like a twat.



Crispy said:


> Hmmm. Somewhere between 2 and 3 thousand miles? Maybe? Had a chainlink split and mash itself through the transmission  so probably could have carried on with that set for a while if that hadn't happened. I think I have a kink in my rear wheel, but that should be fixable if I take it to sam the wheels.


Hmmm... I've not had owt changed for a good 5 thousand miles, should I be worried?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Tried that, and it's as tight as I can get it but the saddle still turns


 
Maybe the problem is where the seat claps onto the stem ? Is there a clamp nut ?

Are you *sure *it isn't the allen screw at the bottom ?



> Hmmm... I've not had owt changed for a good 5 thousand miles, should I be worried?



You're obviously much kinder to transmission.
In my case I weigh 18 stone and have an over-geared mountain bike and accelerate to get into traffic (I behave like a car).
I'm lucky to get 2,000 miles / 1 year out of a set.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Tried that, and it's as tight as I can get it but the saddle still turns
> 
> I still think it makes you look like a twat.


 



But I'm not posing!!!
It just demonstrates I have superior skills to cyclists who can't track stand.
It ain't my fault I'm amazing.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes, the chain will be stretched to fuck by now, get it changed.
You can tell because it won't be shifting as smoothly - ie. some rattle as it slips from cog to cog.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Maybe the problem is where the seat claps onto the stem ? Is there a clamp nut ?
> 
> Are you *sure *it isn't the allen screw at the bottom ?


 There is a clamp nut, but it's the seat and stem that are rotating, so pretty sure that's tight. The seat post isn't moving, so pretty sure it's not that either. Wil I look like a tit when I go to the shop?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> But I'm not posing!!!


...





> It just demonstrates I have superior skills to cyclists who can't track stand.
> It ain't my fault I'm amazing.






Crispy said:


> Yes, the chain will be stretched to fuck by now, get it changed.
> You can tell because it won't be shifting as smoothly - ie. some rattle as it slips from cog to cog.


Doesn't look stretched or saggy (like some chains I see), and don't get much rattle either, unless I'm in stupid gear combinations


----------



## themonkeyman (Jul 28, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> About 6.4 miles.
> I usually do it in 26 mins - best time under 25.



yep sounds like it, good going


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> .
> Doesn't look stretched or saggy (like some chains I see), and don't get much rattle either, unless I'm in stupid gear combinations



Those are presumably fixies with no tensioner ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> There is a clamp nut, but it's the seat and stem that are rotating, so pretty sure that's tight. The seat post isn't moving, so pretty sure it's not that either. Wil I look like a tit when I go to the shop?



Maybe you've cross-threaded the cap nut on the suspension post ?

I suppose it's just possible the spigot on the top part has sheared ...


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 28, 2010)

This talk of commute times has got me a little jealous.  My commute is just over 3.5 miles.  I want a longer commute.

I also want traffic lights as there is little opportunity to do practise track stands.  I would if I could.  I'm just not amazing enough


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 28, 2010)

> I also want traffic lights



You really don't. Pain in the ass when you're on a bike.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 28, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> This talk of commute times has got me a little jealous.  My commute is just over 3.5 miles.  I want a longer commute.
> 
> I also want traffic lights as there is little opportunity to do practise track stands.  I would if I could.  I'm just not amazing enough



I'm sure you could use Google Earth to good effect. 

My short journeys work out quite well due to the terrain. I've recently extended my homeward journey to have less traffic and more trees.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Maybe you've cross-threaded the cap nut on the suspension post ?
> 
> I suppose it's just possible the spigot on the top part has sheared ...


erm... what?  

I took it down the closest bike shop, and the blokes face looked like this >  so I left it there and going back at half 7, either they'll fix it or I'll have a new normal seat post.



BigPhil said:


> This talk of commute times has got me a little jealous.  My commute is just over 3.5 miles.  I want a longer commute.
> 
> *I also want traffic lights* as there is little opportunity to do practise track stands.  I would if I could.  I'm just not amazing enough


27 sets I go through.


----------



## turing test (Jul 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> 27 sets I go through.


 
Ahh that is were all the track stand resentment comes from


----------



## themonkeyman (Jul 28, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> This talk of commute times has got me a little jealous.  My commute is just over 3.5 miles.  I want a longer commute.
> 
> I also want traffic lights as there is little opportunity to do practise track stands.



Can't you just go a bit further, or leave a little earlier ?  Nah you don't want more traffic lights lol


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2010)

turing test said:


> Ahh that is were all the track stand resentment comes from


not resentment, I just think it looks silly


----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> not resentment, I just think it looks silly


 
I always laugh out loud when they have to put their foot down


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> 27 sets I go through.



I'm beginning to understand this red light jumping business ..


----------



## themonkeyman (Jul 28, 2010)

Crispy said:


> I always laugh out loud when they have to put their foot down


 
haha, yep, right with ya Cripy


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2010)

Crispy said:


> I always laugh out loud when they have to put their foot down


I laugh before they do that 



gentlegreen said:


> I'm beginning to understand this red light jumping business ..


 I don't. Tis nice when you have a run of green all the way home though


----------



## themonkeyman (Jul 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Tis nice when you have a run of green all the way home though



sounds like somebody better call a doctor


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2010)

new seat post so I can cycle home now... might need to lower it a little though *sigh*


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 28, 2010)

Due to a server acting like a bellend, I had to cycle in at 5am. London is a different place at that time. Didn't put my foot down once. Really cool journey


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> 27 sets I go through.


 
That's plenty of opportunity to learn to track stand.  Just think how many opportunities that is to impress other folk with your amazing skills!

(did you watch that video?)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2010)

lol.. I could, but I'm happy just to stop 

I did... but not sure who they're taking the piss out of


----------



## ringo (Jul 28, 2010)

This week I have been practising the fine art of anger management in an attempt to not get pissed off at the way everyone else drives/rides/looks/anything else which might spoil my outlook on the day.

Not easy, but I reckon the niggles and road rage we grizzle about on here don't do us any good at all.

I've got a book. I've read a bit of it. 

I understand that not everybody else lives by the same life rules and has the same expectations that I do. I know it is possible to ignore the shitty behaviour of others and concentrate on making your own journey safely and at your own pace.

Going quite well so far. Except this morning when someone overtook me at the lights, running the red, and then wobbled about in front of me. 3 traffic lights in a row. And then I called him a cunt. 

Oh well, tonight will be serene and tomorrow is another day, and I will not get annoyed by them.............


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 28, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> I also want traffic lights as there is little opportunity to do practise track stands.  I would if I could.  I'm just not amazing enough(


 
For practical reasons, it makes sense and has nothing to do with posing.

For a longer ride,
Why not try to alternate your route?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 28, 2010)

ringo said:


> This week I have been practising the fine art of anger management in an attempt to not get pissed off at the way everyone else drives/rides/looks/anything else which might spoil my outlook on the day.
> 
> <...>
> 
> Oh well, tonight will be serene and tomorrow is another day, and I will not get annoyed by them.............


On a good day they're just "noise" ....

Yesterday on the way home I was finding it *funny *as well as sad. 

There was I, 50 and fat, having a lovely time out in the sunshine with the birds, bees and trees .. choosing to take the long way around ...all the while extending my life as well as saving money - actually enjoying the ride .. whereas almost everyone else was *choosing *to be sealed in their cages ..

It would be annoying though if I had to wade through masses of slower cyclists and in turn had to be overtaken by lots of fitter, younger cyclists .. and it retains the _caché _of being "secret knowledge"..

The older I get, the more I cycle, and the more lucky I feel that at 27, I couldn't afford to mend my Lambretta ...


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 28, 2010)

ringo said:


> This week I have been practising the fine art of anger management in an attempt to not get pissed off at the way everyone else drives/rides/looks/anything else which might spoil my outlook on the day.
> 
> Not easy, but I reckon the niggles and road rage we grizzle about on here don't do us any good at all.
> 
> ...


 
This saying may help with road rage



> "If a philosopher wrestles with a pig the philosopher will get muddy. But the pig will still be a pig."



Back in the real world - a suggestion I heard to deal with road rage was if the car stops is simply to open the passenger door of the offending car.  I don't think aggression ever helps but using this as revenge may be fun!


----------



## ringo (Jul 28, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> This saying may help with road rage
> "If a philosopher wrestles with a pig the philosopher will get muddy. But the pig will still be a pig."
> Back in the real world



That's a meaningless cop out.


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 28, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> For practical reasons, it makes sense and has nothing to do with posing.
> 
> For a longer ride,
> Why not try to alternate your route?


 
I was being flippant about track stands.  You'll also see in an earlier post me saying that if I could do them I would!!!  I think to pose on a bike you really need a Cruiser, or maybe day go lycra 

I sometimes take a longer route home.  Sometimes I get my mountain bike out and go back along the Thames path (it's a bumpy off road path this far out of London).


----------



## Spark (Jul 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> not resentment, I just think it looks silly


 
It's particularly silly when it's someone with flat pedals, no toe clips and wearing trainers while riding a mountain bike.  This often seems to be followed by them getting out of their seat when trying to accelerate away, bouncing and seeming to put in a ridiculous amount of effort but not getting anywhere fast.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jul 29, 2010)

Flew into work this morning, 28 minutes.  Smashed my previous best of 30 mins.  Loved it.  Big ride tomorrow.  Need to take it slow back home tonight.  Save my legs.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 29, 2010)

Completely uneventful.

No school run, no idiot boy racers ...

I think I saw one squirrel - though I can't remember at which point it crossed my path .. there's a great cloud of floral perfume at one point I need to identify.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 29, 2010)

No cycling for me today


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 29, 2010)

I want to know why despite everyone else reporting that traffic has gone down due to the school holidays, the congestion on the main road I take has got far worse! Today I was hungover and just thought I couldn't bare to do it. It's noticeably making the commute I do less enjoyable, and I hope I'm not going to end up giving up as a result.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jul 29, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I want to know why despite everyone else reporting that traffic has gone down due to the school holidays, the congestion on the main road I take has got far worse! Today I was hungover and just thought I couldn't bare to do it. It's noticeably making the commute I do less enjoyable, and I hope I'm not going to end up giving up as a result.


 

If I am hungover a ride usually sorts me out


----------



## ringo (Jul 29, 2010)

Not too hot and nothing ruffled my serene and calm journey.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 29, 2010)

been off work for nearly 3 weeks so haven't ridden it. 
went for a 20 mile bike ride today and it felt good.
even got a euphoric buzz from climbing hills in crystal palace.


----------



## Pat24 (Jul 29, 2010)

I had a wicked ride back today! There was little headwind, and I was feeling quite energised from a vegan energy bar I had earlier (or might have been the espresso I had) and overtook lots of people on road bikes - I think I got lots of strange looks hehee - oh i love it!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2010)

Some bloke tried to pick me up on the way home with the line "I'd like to teach you to ride" wtf? LMAO


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 30, 2010)

Face full of midges - definitely time to start learning to ride with goggles - something I never could do even on a motorcycle - mind you I really need driving glasses now ...

Fed up with being burned off by youngsters. 

Looked longingly at a Dawes Galaxy tourer in the bike shed at work - I want to start doing at least 50 miles every Sunday - to more than double my annual mileage.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 30, 2010)

> GG - 50 miles every Sunday


 

50 I was well happy with my seven miles lastnight non stop


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 30, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> 50 I was well happy with my seven miles lastnight non shop


 
That's a decent start 

I was taught to enjoy long rides last summer by a bunch of 50- and 60-somethings.

On one ride there was a woman of 70 with a hip replacement. 

It's largely in the mind.


----------



## turing test (Aug 1, 2010)

I have been out of town, so the only cycling I can write about was my ride to and from Southbank in Melbourne on a bike path running from the suburb Ashburton.  It was a notable ride because I was on a borrowed bike my sister in law won from Woollies which is in the coca cola colors and advertises it all over.  It is too small for me and the brakes are laced backwards to what I use.  It was a mountain bike with these massive anchor like knobby tires.  Eventually couple on nice bikes with some pro tour jerseys came by.  My wife and I rode with them,  but we didn’t have  the heart to over take them.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 1, 2010)

A modest Sunday ride today - 12 miles to Bath , where I spent a little while walking around the sadly neglected Botanic garden including a sit down for marmite crackers and fruit - then home with a stop half way for a cup of tea and a slice of cake at the local toy steam railway station - I probably ought not to support them because they keep wanting to extend the line and pinch off yet more of the path - mostly it's the green corridor effect that gets lost ... cue to get my second bottle holder organised - for a thermos of tea. 

I was mucking about with my seat yesterday and seem to have actually ended up with it slightly better adjusted - so a little less pain than usual. 

Three miles from home I was overtaken by a road-racer in full garb - probably a few years older than me and I had a bit of fun with him by easily keeping up- since I was well warmed up - I suspect he just saw a fat bloke on a dodgy looking bike - whereas I have well-pumped up narrowish tyres and high gearing ...

To be fair he was probably at the end of a sizeable time trial ....


----------



## Ponyutd (Aug 1, 2010)

Had a quite tiring ride from Harrow. Went to Uxbridge then onto Iver Heath, hilly in places. From there to Wexham Park and onto the beautiful Jubilee Flood relief river. Nice cycle track for a good few miles. 

They have viewing platforms that stretch into the river for bird watching. At the end of track is Maidenhead....and the Thames. Some nice stretches for a break and a cuppa!

The way back is obviously a little bit more tiring, but a great ride none the less. All in all..roughly 45 miles.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 1, 2010)

Isn't it curious how natural it feels reporting fun rides in this thread. 

I started out as purely a commuter, but since I've started going on Sunday rides, I've lengthened my commute to take it more off-road - I can't believe it took me 20 years 

But however you do it, going places by bike is like no other form of transport - except running - I'm in awe of people who can run several miles ...


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 1, 2010)

I've had 2 weeks off work so the bike has been in the shed for a bit , it will be nice to be back in the saddle . I'm just gutted I didn't have the time to go out for a ride when I was off


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 1, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Face full of midges - definitely time to start learning to ride with goggles - something I never could do even on a motorcycle - mind you I really need driving glasses now ...
> 
> Fed up with being burned off by youngsters.


 it's not a race


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 1, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> it's not a race


 
'tis too.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Aug 2, 2010)

36:42, HR average 163. 

That's 10 whole minutes faster than when I started 4 months ago.


----------



## Pat24 (Aug 2, 2010)

lovely ride today, roads were nearly empty. What a great way to start my week


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 2, 2010)

Week off, so was a bit /hmm/ about doing the full ride in, and I ended up making it in 42 mins! Was well happy, and appear to have found my comfort gear/cadence as I didn't feel completely knackered when I got into work...let's see how the rest of the week goes tho...soooo happy that it's school holidays tho...


----------



## themonkeyman (Aug 2, 2010)

Legs are hurting a bit today, not a great time in.  But that is mainly to do with the 65 mile ride I did on Friday.  Went really well, very hilly over 3,000 feet of climbing and di it in under 5 hours which I am pretty chuffed about.  All on my Sub 20 as well.  Great bike.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2010)

I was _very_ clever this morning by locking my bike to itself but not to the railing. Thought the lock went on easily, but must have attributed it to my elite frame/rail alignment skills. Only found out about it when I heard a yell from reception "Crispy, they've nicked your bike!" - cue me and my colleague legging it out onto the street. "you go that way, I'll go that way" - I sprinted off down the market street, asking anyone if they'd seen a silver hooded bike thief. Nobody had. I gave up and mooched back to work, and met my workmate on the way, with my bike on his shoulder  - A couple of kids had taken it round the corner trying to get the lock off and he scared them off. My hero Jens!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 2, 2010)

phew


----------



## hiccup (Aug 2, 2010)

You well owe your colleague some pints


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2010)

He's not much of a drinker 
Maybe a big cake or something


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 2, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Fed up with being burned off by youngsters.



http://www.uksportimports.com/catal...ty-cruiser-electric-road-bike-meb09-2627.html

25kph on the flat.
If you cycle at the same time, you could pick up some serious speeds...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 2, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> http://www.uksportimports.com/catal...ty-cruiser-electric-road-bike-meb09-2627.html
> 
> 25kph on the flat.
> If you cycle at the same time, you could pick up some serious speeds...


 
Maybe when I turn 80 ...

I went on a 50 miler last year which included a 70 year old woman with an artificial hip, so I reckon it'll be some time yet before I resort to that sort of thing.
I tend to look owners of those up and down to figure out if the assistance is justified.


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 2, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> A modest Sunday ride today - 12 miles to Bath , where I spent a little while walking around the sadly neglected Botanic garden including a sit down for marmite crackers and fruit - then home with a stop half way for a cup of tea and a slice of cake at the local toy steam railway station - I probably ought not to support them because they keep wanting to extend the line and pinch off yet more of the path - mostly it's the green corridor effect that gets lost ... cue to get my second bottle holder organised - for a thermos of tea.



I think I've been to this place a year or two ago.  Do you recall them advertising a beer festival at the station cafe?  I'm looking for an excuse to head to Bath.

I think there's a Bristol bike film festival this week but it's a little too far for me to go mid week.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 2, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> I think I've been to this place a year or two ago.  Do you recall them advertising a beer festival at the station cafe?  I'm looking for an excuse to head to Bath.
> 
> I think there's a Bristol bike film festival this week but it's a little too far for me to go mid week.



Doesn't seem to be any beer festival advertised.

http://www.ethicalproperty.co.uk/site/en/_Upcoming_Events.php

Bristol CTC are riding to a cider festival :-



> Sun 8 Trellech Cider Festival (Jane
> Chapman)
> 0930* WT 50m Medium cpc
> * 10.30 from Severn Bridge. Bring lunch
> ...



I went on a *35* mile "medium" CTC ride last year - we climbed up Tog Hill or rather some hills parallel to it - never dared go on another of those .. the idea of cycling home after cider boggles the mind.

Bristol Cycling Campaign are going to the Watershed on Thursday to see the films and for a general chinwag ..
Hopefully I'm off to Chepstow with them on Sunday  - the ride leader wants it to be "not for beginners" - bless him 

I've come to realise I take longer to warm up these days - I take it steady on the way to Bath but can really motor on the way back.

We did this mad 68 miler to Kew Stoke (WSM) last summer and I found a near-Cavendish-style burst of energy from Long Ashton through to the centre - mind you when there was about two miles to go I saw a bit of grass and very nearly stopped to have a sleep 
I had cramps for 2 or 3 days after that !


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 2, 2010)

I had an eventful ride today , almost got in head on collision with a car travelling at speed and ignoring road calming measure ( the ones where you have to give way to oncoming traffic ) and then three cars decide to overtake as I'm clearly signalling to make a right turn not letting me manoeuvre to the centre of the road . Luckily when I'm doing right turns I'll check before I signal and before I start moving to the centre of the road .

On the plus side it wasn't too hot and my legs held up after I haven't cycled for 2 weeks .


----------



## Motown_ben (Aug 3, 2010)

First day of riding into work today. Beckenham to docklands. 40 mins door to door. Initialy I was 50/50 scared / excited but it proved to be really good, not too difficult and the only bit i didnt like was going through the rotherhythe tunnel which was like descending into a long hot hell. Im now sitting at work on an exercise high feeling very smug with myself!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 3, 2010)

Boy racers in evidence this morning - selfish bastards - thankfully it was only fellow cyclists their fragile egos were threatening.
And the first tosser with a superbright strobing front light aimed at my eyes.

What planet are these people on ?

At least I have the wherewithall to provide a response to the latter sort of c*nt.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 3, 2010)

New Record!
Nearly crashed 4 times yesterday. 

1. Crossing over Blackfriars Bridge and into the lights. Cyclist in front suddenly stops (he was scared of buses), I swerved and shouted 'FAACK!!!' and I pulled the rear brakes and skidded, stopping an inch from a stationary bus. 

2. Clapham Junction, on the outside of stationary traffic when a people carrier just decides to pull out without looking or indicating. I pulled right and just missed him. I was going to scream me nuts off at the cunt but the vehicle was full of fat kids. Decided not to. Don't want them to hear my disgusting insults.

3. Clapham Common North - crossed the junction and a woman crosses in front of me and I shout 'FAACK!!!' She looks my way and screams!! But doesn't move and to avoid her I ride into the pavement. She says sorry and runs across the road. Fuckin' idiot.

4. Brixton Hill/ Tulse Hill junction. Lights are green and a Nigerian woman (I know cos she had a Nigerian flag hanging from her rearview mirror) does an illegall U-ey. Doesn't see and cuts me up. I ride into the railings where that 'white bike' is (irony huh?).

Crazy day...


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 3, 2010)

Great ride into Victoria this morning, only slightly marred by some useless twat on a moped who couldn't decide whether to be assertive or a pussy while moving through traffic coming down Brixton High Street.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Aug 3, 2010)

Motown_ben said:


> First day of riding into work today. Beckenham to docklands. 40 mins door to door. Initialy I was 50/50 scared / excited but it proved to be really good, not too difficult and the only bit i didnt like was going through the rotherhythe tunnel which was like descending into a long hot hell. Im now sitting at work on an exercise high feeling very smug with myself!


 
Have you considered using the Greenwich Foot Tunnel instead?


----------



## colacubes (Aug 3, 2010)

ExtraRefined said:


> Have you considered using the Greenwich Foot Tunnel instead?


 
Definitely do this.  I haven't suffered with Asthma for 15 years but the only time I've been through the Rotherhithe Tunnel I very nearly had an attack.  It's grim down there


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't even like _driving_ thorugh the Rotherhithe tunnel, let alone cycle. I've even seen people _walking_ through it!


----------



## Motown_ben (Aug 3, 2010)

ExtraRefined said:


> Have you considered using the Greenwich Foot Tunnel instead?


 
I will deffinately look into that, can you cycle through it or do you have to walk it ?


----------



## Motown_ben (Aug 3, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> I don't even like _driving_ thorugh the Rotherhithe tunnel, let alone cycle. I've even seen people _walking_ through it!


 
Fuck walking though it, I wouldnt even consider that option!


----------



## chintz (Aug 3, 2010)

Was crossing on Toucan and some wanker went through it at about 50, luckily I was not just relying on the green man/bike to cross but was watching the traffic too, if it had been someone just crossing when the green man/bike said it would of been a fatality.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Aug 3, 2010)

Motown_ben said:


> I will deffinately look into that, can you cycle through it or do you have to walk it ?


 
You're supposed to walk it, but lots of people cycle or scoot their bikes regardless. There's more bikes than pedestrians there at 6pm. The lift attendants are supposed to refuse access to cyclists who ride through although I haven't seen this happen.


----------



## Motown_ben (Aug 3, 2010)

ExtraRefined said:


> You're supposed to walk it, but lots of people cycle or scoot their bikes regardless. There's more bikes than pedestrians there at 6pm. The lift attendants are supposed to refuse access to cyclists who ride through although I haven't seen this happen.


 
I was just looking at the map and actually this would be a more direct looking route for me, even if i did have to walk through it I recon uit would still be quicker for me. I will give it a try on the way home tonight.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2010)

I was shouty this morning


----------



## Diamond (Aug 3, 2010)

There's a few Velibs tottering around today. Good to see.

I also saw at least four separate motorbike police teams checking vehicles that they had pulled over. It seems like a new strategy. I wonder why.


----------



## Motown_ben (Aug 3, 2010)

Diamond said:


> There's a few Velibs tottering around today. Good to see.
> 
> I also saw at least four separate motorbike police teams checking vehicles that they had pulled over. It seems like a new strategy. I wonder why.


 
Tax / Insurance (or lack of) maybe ?


----------



## Diamond (Aug 3, 2010)

It looked like they were giving the vehicles a thorough check - tire treads and the like.


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 3, 2010)

GentleGreen - I looked up Trellech and it's cider festival.  That sounds fab, along with 'wild camping' they provide.  I've made a note to visit Trellech at some point!


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 3, 2010)

Diamond said:


> There's a few Velibs tottering around today. Good to see.
> 
> I also saw at least four separate motorbike police teams checking vehicles that they had pulled over. It seems like a new strategy. I wonder why.



Causes less traffic issues that setting up a temporary layby?


----------



## Open Sauce (Aug 3, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> it's not a race


 
http://www.itsnotarace.org/


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2010)

lots of wankermobiles out in force this evening.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 3, 2010)

Open Sauce said:


> http://www.itsnotarace.org/


Thanks for that link. 

Every once in a while (blue moon  )  I get overtaken by a boy racer and have the energy to ride in his slipstream - forcing him to overdo it - knowing I'll be turning off before I show up my crapness. 

I used to do something similar on my Norton Commando -sitting at traffic lights in my tatty Belstaffs, with the engine flopping around at 600 RPM - then 0 to 30 in a few strokes.
Mind you the cars were slower in those days ...

This evening I contented myself with getting in the way of an Audi - by foul methods.

Just reminded myself of the SCR "Food chain" concept and I appear to be at the very bottom (13) - near shoppers / electric bikes. I'm sure I ought to gain a couple of points for age, weight and flappy clothing .


----------



## fat Andy (Aug 3, 2010)

Why is it that I am Six foot tall weigh about 18 stone, am dressed in a luminous yellow vest, a bright red cycle hat and Orange glasses.....BUT NO ONE CAN SEE ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
If by some miracle I am noticed and they grudgingly allow me 18" of space as they pass. Why oh Why do they either pull up or turn left across my path. 18 Stone and 30mph = lots of momentum


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 4, 2010)

Maybe you aren't sufficiently in their way 

That said, I probably ride on very different roads to you.

(I might be your twin  )


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 4, 2010)

OK, near miss on Friday + various negative attitudes towards cyclists are getting to me today. Time to get on the bike again, first time to work since Friday. I actually really don't want to do it  so I guess I'm posting here to make myself do it, and then have to come back to hopefully say it was all OK. 

Edit: actually it was not bad right up until the end, when some taxi with the underground symbol on it pulled up alongside me and tried to turn left right into me. Only stopped when I screamed "what the fuck are you doing".


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 4, 2010)

It'll be fab. 

I'm so lucky with my commute. Only a couple of hundred yards of actual traffic. and I see it as a challenge to keep up with it.

I realised this morning that I play an alternative version of the racing game.

I get youngsters overtaking me at dodgy spots where I have slowed down (thanks to 20 years of experience), because (usually quite correctly) they see that they'll have to do it eventually anyway. It's then that I pull out the reserves. Of course we've always done it with cars ...

So I feel quite righteous doing it. I have a policy of never overtaking fast cyclists on mixed-use paths.


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 4, 2010)

fat Andy said:


> Why is it that I am Six foot tall weigh about 18 stone, am dressed in a luminous yellow vest, a bright red cycle hat and Orange glasses.....BUT NO ONE CAN SEE ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> If by some miracle I am noticed and they grudgingly allow me 18" of space as they pass. Why oh Why do they either pull up or turn left across my path. 18 Stone and 30mph = lots of momentum


 
How far away from the kerb / side of the road do you normally ride?  I ride about 1 metre out and since I've been doing this I generally get given loads of space.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm glad to say that modern cycle trainers teach people to do that.

I wish I'd done cycling proficiency at school in the 60s/70s to know if that was always the case.


----------



## chintz (Aug 4, 2010)

Very wet this morning absolutely soaked, luckily I can shower at work and get in to nice dry warm clothes


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 4, 2010)

Got to Victoria before remembering I was supposed to ride all the way to Ladbroke grove this morning


----------



## fat Andy (Aug 4, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> How far away from the kerb / side of the road do you normally ride?  I ride about 1 metre out and since I've been doing this I generally get given loads of space.


 
Probably about the same as there are too many holes, drains and high kerbs otherwise, but the homicidal South London maniacs don't like sharing the space!

And don't start me on the buses!!


----------



## turing test (Aug 4, 2010)

fat Andy said:


> Why is it that I am Six foot tall weigh about 18 stone, am dressed in a luminous yellow vest, a bright red cycle hat and Orange glasses.....BUT NO ONE CAN SEE ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> If by some miracle I am noticed and they grudgingly allow me 18" of space as they pass. Why oh Why do they either pull up or turn left across my path. 18 Stone and 30mph = lots of momentum


 
As far as passing too close-they do that to everyone and there is no repercussion-so  accept it.  

Cutting you off? Drivers underestimate your speed-don’t be shy about moving out into the travel lane when you are going fast.


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah, don't cycle in the gutter!  Hold a lane like a car or motorbike would.  It can seem scarier, but it's actually much safer.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 4, 2010)

It's a dilemma for genuinely slow (as opposed to timid) cyclists.

The other week I was gesturing to someone cycling much too close to car doors along a stretch where even I came close to being doored once, and realised that the average 60-ish woman isn't up to powering herself at the speed of the traffic as I am ...and I suppose at that speed any collision wouldn't be that bad. 

I can't help thinking that's what my local council reckons when they paint advisory cycle lanes past hidden entrances on a country lane...


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 4, 2010)

I echo what Blag just said - hold a lane. I've been hooted, honked and called a cunt (mainly by black cabs ) but I refuse to ride in the gutter and ride about 1.5-2m out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> It'll be fab.
> 
> I'm so lucky with my commute. Only a couple of hundred yards of actual traffic. and I see it as a challenge to keep up with it.
> 
> ...


 
what do you mean by this?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2010)

fat Andy said:


> Probably about the same as there are too many holes, drains and high kerbs otherwise, but the homicidal South London maniacs don't like sharing the space!
> 
> And don't start me on the buses!!


 brass it out and keep above 15mph and you'll be OK.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> I echo what Blag just said - hold a lane. I've been hooted, honked and called a cunt (mainly by black cabs ) but I refuse to ride in the gutter and ride about 1.5-2m out.


 
i go right in the middle in some places (places where it's dangerous to overtake and i don't want to give any motorist a chance to overtake me)


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 4, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> what do you mean by this?



I mean that I calculate that I can afford to push it - having only a couple more miles to go.

Re. the cars bit, it's more that Harry Enfield horse racing sketch thing ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I mean that I calculate that I can afford to push it - having only a couple more miles to go.
> 
> Re. the cars bit, it's more that Harry Enfield horse racing sketch thing ...


 
still none the wiser  do you catch up with the youngsters?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 4, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> still none the wiser  do you catch up with the youngsters?



For a bit. So it's not proper racing -mostly it's youngsters who have bitten off more than they can chew - or want to. I obviously can't touch experienced racers when I'm not properly warmed up - or even when I am to be honest - it'sd be fun to see what I could do with a more sensible steed ...

Said youngsters would be high on the food chain for technology, but would have to lose points for inexperience...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2010)

you seem to be in some absurd competition with them. be careful! just go at your own pace and don't worry about anyone else. you don't want to end up with a coronary or putting another cyclist in danger in your endeavour to beat someone else. i'll say it again. IT'S NOT A RACE!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 4, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> you seem to be in some absurd competition with them. be careful! just go at your own pace and don't worry about anyone else. you don't want to end up with a coronary or putting another cyclist in danger in your endeavour to beat someone else. i'll say it again. IT'S NOT A RACE!


I sometimes need a bit of a challenge to get me moving.  It has to be better than making the wrong sort of motorist angry. 
I've been on two wheels for 33 years and hopefully know how to keep it safe.

The coronary thing is interesting. Is it actually likely to happen just because I'm 50 years old ? Should I consult my doctor ?
That said, my uncle keeled over jogging at 48 - but then he was a bit of a giant and they often have congeniatal heart defects - I think he'd been a smoker too ...

I go out on long rides with 60 and 70 year olds .
There was a 60 year old on the telly last night who was about to swim the Firth of Forth.


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 4, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> .... IT'S NOT A RACE!


 
Only when you don't win!


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Didn't go to track for try out race tonight because of thunder & lighting  at self. Not raining now


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 4, 2010)

Well I'm definitely more nervous when starting cycling rides. I had proper butterflies in my stomach before starting my ride home. But it was actually one of the best commuting rides I've had in a long time. 

And of course, when something makes you anxious, the best way of overcoming that anxiety is to take a few deep breaths and go for it.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 5, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> Only when you don't win!



Yeah, then it's all about personal best. At least this is what my missus says when she doesn't win 



Agent Sparrow said:


> Well I'm definitely more nervous when starting cycling rides. I had proper butterflies in my stomach before starting my ride home. But it was actually one of the best commuting rides I've had in a long time.
> 
> And of course, when something makes you anxious, the best way of overcoming that anxiety is to take a few deep breaths and go for it.


 
 must not fear.
Fear is the mind-killer.
Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration.
I will face my fear.
I will permit it to pass over me and through me.
And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path.
Where the fear has gone there will be nothing.
Only I will remain

Reasonable commute this morning - had red pelicans with peds crossing all the way down Queenstown road, and an easterly headwind, which made about 1/3 of my journey annoying...


----------



## chintz (Aug 5, 2010)

PB for my commute this morning,  a shade under 5 miles in 14mins 51 seconds on a reasonably hilly route, although lights and traffic at junctions  all in my favour


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 5, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Yeah, then it's all about personal best. At least this is what my missus says when she doesn't win


 
What sport does your missus do?  Or do you race each other on bikes?

I fear my missus is approaching being faster than me but it's hard to tell as I've got a faster bike - cycling's not her main sport but she trains for rowing 6 days a week.  Now she's planning to get a road bike, or at least a tourer and I'm getting worried!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 5, 2010)

I was very bad this morning.
Ran a red in Brixton by the MacDonalds. 
Missing cars by inches.
Wasn't thinking...

Besides that, it was traffic free for the rest of the way!

27 mins in.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 5, 2010)

> What sport does your missus do? Or do you race each other on bikes?



Nah, no sports or owt like that, she's just very competitive at most things until she gets beat, then it's 'personal best'


----------



## braindancer (Aug 5, 2010)

First ride in after two weeks holiday today....

It's only 8 miles but it felt like a right mission....  it's shocking how quickly you lose fitness but I'm sure it will come back.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 5, 2010)

I had to go to the dentist so had a very civilised journey in after the rush hour - so the boy racers were safely in their offices shouting "buy ! buy !, sell ! sell !" - or whatever it is they do...


----------



## rivertree (Aug 5, 2010)

Scary ride. Nearly had my first major accident. 25mph down Pentoville road on the outside and a van suddenly decided to turn left without signalling or checking mirrors. I couldn't brake in time, luckily he heard me scream through the open window and braked hard. No traffic on the other side so I swerved around him, braking hard. The chain came off. 

Blind spot was his excuse, then he told me get lost. So I called him a fat cunt and nearly punched his van.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 5, 2010)

Am much enjoying the quieter roads now the schools have broken up. There was hardly a car on Kew Bridge this morning.


----------



## turing test (Aug 6, 2010)

I got back from Melbourne Monday morning and took public transport straight to the office so I only rode home that day.  Since then I have been getting extra on the way home after work.  I will end up with 5 hours commuting by this afternoon. 

The city has nearly finished the upgrades of the bike path parallel to Coronation drive next to the river.  There is a new bridge which opened recently which makes it a little more interesting to cycle around after work.  The little crumbs the city gives us are always nice.  

The bikeway section which has been upgraded (pre upgrade):






The new bridge to the West End from Auchenflower


----------



## Pat24 (Aug 6, 2010)

This stupid woman driving a massive car, cut in front of me at the traffic lights, only giving me enough room to get in the front by using my left foot on the kerb to support myself. 
I looked back at her and gave her the evil look hehehe and as the lights turned green, I managed to gain some distance from her vehicle, and the next set of lights was about to turn red so i slowed down, only to get a massive beep beep from this woman behind me and I only just manage to get out of her way, scaring the hell out of me and her running a red. Sad cow.

I've been noticing a bit of an attitude from car drivers recently, can they just see I'm a small girl on a bike and unlike them, I am not in a fricking box!? besides that i noticed that most women drivers that are mean to me are fat and old, maybe they are jealous?


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 6, 2010)

There was a gorgous sunrise on my cycle this morning , it was all red and llovely with a little bit of mist on the moors . I also had the pleasure of watching 3 deer run across the road in front of me and off into the bushes which really made me smile .

I was upset about the dead badger I saw though


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 6, 2010)

Fine except for the psycho stretch limo driver who nearly ran me down.  He then told me I shouldn't be on the road and asked me if I had insurance.  

What is it about some drivers?  Just seeing a cyclist on the road sends them into a rage.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 6, 2010)

Two PCSOs riding bikes side by side on a section of the path that has been narrowed due to building work - all but forced me into the nettles on my side. 
A few months back it was a proper copper riding straight at me on (his) right hand side of the path who was clearly not going to budge for anyone - right macho idiot.

I know I complain about boy racers, but I only have 45 minutes on the ride home and like to work up a sweat - and you half expect to do a little more than freewheel (downhill) when you're behind someone half your age and weight - it might have helped if some of these youngsters left off the baggy jeans, shirt and jacket .... they usually appear to be pedalling too....


----------



## Geri (Aug 6, 2010)

I had a terrible journey - bad drivers all over the place. I almost collided with a camper van that was on my side of the road doing a turn as the driver was looking over his shoulder and not in front of him. I had to swerve around his front.

I think the fact that I left work at 2 was the reason, there is less traffic at that time which means they can hare around like idiots instead of crawling along in a queue.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 6, 2010)

you always seem to be having bad rides, GG


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 6, 2010)

Crispy said:


> you always seem to be having bad rides, GG


 
I was going to say it'll be fine once the winter arrives, but then there will be the ones without lights and the ones with the hideous strobing front lights. And the stupidly bright Metal Halide lights the council trashed the trees to install... 

Never mind - hopefully a nice 50 mile round trip on Sunday - going abroad ! (Wales)


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 7, 2010)

there was a massive traffic jam on the A35 last night so I was sailing past the cars , really made my day that did . I was also amazed at how many people clearly saw me coming up on their right hand side and pulled across tot he left to give me room to overtake , every single one of them got a little hand signal to say thanks . Unfortunately there was one twat who pulled over to the right to stop me overtaking and since we were approaching lights I was actually pulling over to the left so cars could get past when the lights changed and he cut across to the left to stop me undertaking when he saw what I was doing . I really don't understand why some car drivers are so adverse to having a bike overtake them . At least the ratio of nice drivers to wankers was about 50:1 .


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 7, 2010)

Shopping trip today. I felt mildly smug when I encountered a dozy driver in both the cycle lane and advance box in the town centre - "missed a bit" I said as I passed the open passenger window - pointing in front of the car, before getting in its way. 

It managed to overtake me a bit further on, but to no advantage whatsoever as there was another pedestrian crossing on red so I sat there glowering menacingly in the mirror without putting my feet down.

Cue to get my finger out and make a "SAGA" sign for the back of my bike.
The older I get, the more I can't believe my luck that I couldn't afford to fix my motorcycle when I was 27.

50 mile ride in the sunshine tomorrow all being well.


----------



## Open Sauce (Aug 8, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> How far away from the kerb / side of the road do you normally ride?  I ride about 1 metre out and since I've been doing this I generally get given loads of space.



I was once moaned at by an estate agent in a mni for being 15 feet from the kerb, I told him he could have easily passed me on the left then.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 8, 2010)

Ouch !

50-odd miles covered between 10.15 and 18.30.
Not the most scenic of rides - circular route Bristol to Chepstow ....

Never mind the cramps I expect to be woken with in the night, I was cramping before I got home ...


----------



## stavros (Aug 8, 2010)

Fuck me I felt good this morning. It was only about 20 miles, but after the first half round the winding rural NCN roads, I then got on a semi-main road (for Somerset), with a slight tail-wind, and flew like fuck for about 6 or 7 miles back to town. No real hills to speak of but it certainly woke me up.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 9, 2010)

Surprisingly decent pace considering yesterday's exertions.
Came a bit too close to being collided with first by a relatively normal-looking (female) commuter on the path thundering towards me who wasn't going to move over when I had to pass a pedestrian, then by three boy racers who decided to jostle for the lead a bit further on before I had time to assume my preferred position on the edge.

Then, as I was crossing a main road, I saw a fixie rider with brightly coloured bits use the pavement opposite, before stopping to activate the pedestrian crossing.

A bit further on as I came off a hill at 30mph, another couple of idiots pulled off the pavement and into the road without looking. I managed to get around without applying the brakes and wasting the momentum I'd earned.

One of the two later overtook me up the next hill - bastard.
Mind you he was half my age and riding a road bike, and may not have ridden 50 miles the day before ...

Bloody cyclists ...


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 9, 2010)

Only rode into Viccy this morning, practically a country route as I went down through Brockwell park and down Railton Rd to Brixton instead of down Brixton Hill  Lovely morning too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Surprisingly decent pace considering yesterday's exertions.
> Came a bit too close to being collided with first by a relatively normal-looking (female) commuter on the path thundering towards me who wasn't going to move over when I had to pass a pedestrian, then by three boy racers who decided to jostle for the lead a bit further on before I had time to assume my preferred position on the edge.
> 
> Then, as I was crossing a main road, I saw a fixie rider with brightly coloured bits use the pavement opposite, before stopping to activate the pedestrian crossing.
> ...


it's not a race.
who are these 'boy racers' you keep banging on about?
you seem to resent people being younger and fitter than you.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 9, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> it's not a race.
> who are these 'boy racers' you keep banging on about?


 
Idiots in team colours who think it's OK to barge their way at speed past pedestrians on shared paths.

It's they who need telling it's not a race.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2010)

team colours?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 9, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> team colours?



Jerseys with logos. (not all of them)
I'm guessing some of them are in clubs ?

I encounter similar ones on Sundays when I'm off on rides.



Coincidentally they all work in town ...


----------



## turing test (Aug 9, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> team colours?


 
He means a team kit, probably like this lovely example


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 9, 2010)

My perspective may be different to many other cyclists because I grew up as a pedestrian - we never had a car - not even bikes.
Then I had 10 years on motorcycles before losing the engine.

The path I use is the "Bristol to Bath Railway Path". Unfortunately a lot of cyclists treat it as "The Cycle Path" - and even if it was that, it would not be suitable as a racetrack without closing it to other users - much as some of these selfish idiots would like.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2010)

i prefer to stick to roads


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 9, 2010)

An oldie, but goodie :-

http://53x11.com/blog/2008/11/05/We-Are-the-Cyclists.159


----------



## themonkeyman (Aug 9, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> What sport does your missus do?  Or do you race each other on bikes?
> 
> I fear my missus is approaching being faster than me but it's hard to tell as I've got a faster bike - cycling's not her main sport but she trains for rowing 6 days a week.  Now she's planning to get a road bike, or at least a tourer and I'm getting worried!


 

When we were down at the velodrome a while back there was a lady in the novice group who rowed, she had only been on a bike about 3 times before.  It was nigh on impossible to keep up, impressive stuff.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 9, 2010)

Can you actually improve with practice ?
I seem to have hit a brick wall at the moment.

Should I be out riding 20 miles every other evening 
 instead of just 5 miles as hard as I can every evening ?

I was thinking this morning as I laboured up the final hill that perhaps I need to move somewhere that I'm the youngest ...


----------



## stavros (Aug 9, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Mind you he was half my age and riding a road bike


 
It always surprised me how much faster I have to ride on my road bike up hills than others on mountain bikes. I literally can't go as slow as them, and this really shows up the Beacon on the LtoB.


----------



## turing test (Aug 10, 2010)

OK I will join Gentlegreen in a little bitching about poor cycling.  

Gailey road is a busy 4 lane going into Toowong business district which I cross everyday.  Like many days at rush hour it was a bumper to bumper traffic jam going through the 3 way light where I cross.  

The light turned red allowing me to cross, and being the careful rider that I am I looked to my right to make sure the turkeys in cars had stopped.  They all had but a particularly forward thinking cyclist had moved to the middle of the lane and cruised through the red.  Had I not started slowly he would have tboned me.  It was raining so I doubt he could have stopped. 

He was in the middle-splitting the lanes-so he was barely visible.  Additionally I doubt he could see traffic crossing very well- being surrounded by autos.  If you are going to be a tard and run red lights please do so in such a way that you are visible and can see traffic crossing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 10, 2010)

I almost collided with a pedestrian this morning who stepped out onto the shared path without looking - well it felt like it, but I was travelling at an appropriate speed ...

There are plans to put multiple access points in along that stretch - plus "traffic calming" 

Gawd 'elp us... hopefully the recession has put paid to that.

Almost immediately - at the most dodgy part of the whole path - racer boy decides to overtake at speed. Hopefully the 48 LEDs I flashed as he reached me will have registered a teeny bit (I doubt the epithet that came to his pea brain was as deeply felt as mine)


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 10, 2010)

Wet.

I have come to the conclusion that 'breathable' and 'staying dry in actual rain, not a shower' are incompatible.

Ah yeah, had a coach driver who decided to make a tight RHT easier by simply driving full length into the oncoming lane, so he didn't have to drive round a traffic island.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2010)

i like it when it rains. the wimps stay at home. getting stuff dry before hometime is a challenge, mind.


----------



## turing test (Aug 10, 2010)

> I have come to the conclusion that 'breathable' and 'staying dry in actual rain, not a shower' are incompatible.



Yeah it's been pissing on us too.  There is no such thing as waterproof and breathable-unless by breathable you mean you can unzip it.  I am lucky right now, it is warm enough wear I live to barely merit trying to stay dry.



> i like it when it rains. the wimps stay at home.



I love going to a public park in the rain too get a work out, places where you could never hammer are suddenly deserted.  I am a bit less enthusiastic about the ride to work however.

Since it has been pissing all day I did just that-took a really long way home through a part of the river bike path that is normally too crowded.  All went well until I hit a wooded section. I was going slow because I know wood + water = slicker than horse shit but some how it was even slicker than I imagined. I am unhurt except for a bruise on my hip, but I swear I have never had a bike come out from under me so fast.  I wasn't on the wood part more than 2 meters.  Thank goodness the wood was soft.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 10, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i like it when it rains. the wimps stay at home. getting stuff dry before hometime is a challenge, mind.


 
Yeah, distinct lack of wobblers today


----------



## fat Andy (Aug 10, 2010)

Ist time in the rain for me today (after 2 months so I cant really complain) Forgotten just how wet you get with water comming at you from all sides. Still, the £3 Primark "coat in a bag" actually kept the top half dry. Despite a drying room at work, it's going to be damp clothes on the way home.

Still enjoyed it though and it certainly woke me up!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2010)

i saw a twat cycling with an umbrella this morning


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 10, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> When we were down at the velodrome a while back there was a lady in the novice group who rowed, she had only been on a bike about 3 times before.  It was nigh on impossible to keep up, impressive stuff.


 
Is she faster than you yet?

Cycling and rowing work well together - in terms of cross training.  I think some of the top ranking rowers have a tendency to put road cycling in their training plan.  Personally I happy to plod along in both sports.


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 10, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i saw a twat cycling with an umbrella this morning


 
How did you know they were a twat!

That's a really common site all over Holland - well at least when it's raining.  I guess sit up and beg and back pedal brakes help.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> How did you know they were a twat!


 cos he had no mudguards and he was riding dangerously. you can't ride and hold an umbrella. and it's pointless cos you get wet from the road mostly, mudguards or not.


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 10, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> cos he had no mudguards and he was riding dangerously. you can't ride and hold an umbrella. and it's pointless cos you get wet from the road mostly, mudguards or not.


 
Here's how the Dutch do it...



There's an awful lot of twats in this Dutch video


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> Here's how the Dutch do it...
> 
> 
> 
> There's an awful lot of twats in this Dutch video



 there sure are. what a bunch of deekas. it's not even raining and they've only got one hand on their handlebars. do they brake by pedalling backwards?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> Is she faster than you yet?
> 
> Cycling and rowing work well together - in terms of cross training.  I think some of the top ranking rowers have a tendency to put road cycling in their training plan.  Personally I happy to plod along in both sports.


 
there was that Olympian, who got rowing and bike medals, Rebecca something?


----------



## Spark (Aug 10, 2010)

Rebecca Romero.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2010)

Spark said:


> Rebecca Romero.


 
that's the one! cheers


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 10, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> there sure are. what a bunch of deekas. it's not even raining and they've only got one hand on their handlebars. do they brake by pedalling backwards?


 
Apparently so.

Hell is when everyone rides a bike.

I may start a campaign to make cycling unpopular again. I had that niche largely to myself 20 years ago ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2010)

people may find this interesting: 
http://ibikelondon.blogspot.com/2010/08/national-travel-survey-cyclings-canary.html


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm not surprised to be honest - living as I do in "Cycling City". I'm a member of the local campaign group, but my revolutionary fervour is very lacking. I've given up actually complaining to the councils. The millions they're spending is just a political game.

On the face of it, given we have the Internet and health campaigns, it's amazing that anyone under 40 would choose to miss out on the opportunity to spend an hour in the gym every day that they would otherwise waste stuck in traffic.

On the other hand ...

I'm a very confident cyclist. I learned my basic road-craft on motorcycles decades ago, but every night I have to face-off selfish motorists to get onto a main road - dare them to plough into me - I can see why it would be nerve-wracking to people without 33 years' experience on the roads.

I doubt even I would be trying it on the North Circular ...


----------



## ExtraRefined (Aug 11, 2010)

stavros said:


> It always surprised me how much faster I have to ride on my road bike up hills than others on mountain bikes. I literally can't go as slow as them, and this really shows up the Beacon on the LtoB.


 
MTBs will typically have a lowest gear of 22x32, which is about 19 GI. The lowest most road bikes go is 34x25, which is 35 GI. Big difference.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 11, 2010)

ExtraRefined said:


> MTBs will typically have a lowest gear of 22x32, which is about 19 GI. The lowest most road bikes go is 34x25, which is 35 GI. Big difference.


 
16 and 38 according to http://www.recumbents.com/wisil/gearinches.asp

That makes it even more embarassing 

I have big cogs on my mountain bike because I use it on long runs so my lowest is actually 21 
I'm thinking if I go for a 700c tourer I would fit a smaller front sprocket and a wide range cassette giving me 18


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 16, 2010)

After yesterday's civilised 25 miles, I was effectively well warmed up today so I sailed into work - 20 minutes instead of 25, homeward journey was similarly brisk. 

Only really spoiled by the dogshit I'd somehow picked up on my front tyre which I only smelled *after* I'd done my daily trick of manoeuvring my bike into the house by gripping the wheel between my knees. 

Luckily, said faeces were quite dry and limited to the middle of the tyre so I appear to have escaped unscathed.


----------



## Pat24 (Aug 16, 2010)

nice ride, a little windy though, but it's a good workout!


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 17, 2010)

It was raining when I woke up this morning and I really didn't want to cycle but since I have fuck all money untill I get paid I can't afford the train 

Luckily the rain had stopped by the time I got on my bike and I actually had a nice ride .


The ride home last night was shit though , too hot, headwind and I had to pull over and make myself sick to dislodge the fly that was stuck half way down my throat


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2010)

I was very late this morning so I pushed it to the limit, but was actually slower than yesterday.


----------



## themonkeyman (Aug 17, 2010)

I like riding in the rain


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 17, 2010)

Working from home today.  Just got back from a quick off road loop to get me ready for a days work!  I'll probably do another circular 'commute' when I finish - at least I'll cycle to the pub!


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 17, 2010)

It was nice this morning, except for the silly cow in a BMW who ran into the back of me while I was waiting at some traffic lights.  No real harm done, except to my vocal chords from shouting at her.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2010)

I hope you set off à l'escargot ?


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 17, 2010)

No, I was turning right, she went straight on.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2010)

Shame.

Mind you, doubtless she'd have found a way of running into you again. ..


----------



## Pgd (Aug 18, 2010)

Back on my bike this morning after 2 weeks holiday, plus having a cold, plus dispute with my downstairs neighbour over bike storage in the garden.  Was a little apprehensive... but it was ace and even seemed a bit easier than I remembered!  Good to be back 

Just need to sort out my derailleurs now... lowest gear refuses to engage and chain tends to comes off in the highest


----------



## ddraig (Aug 18, 2010)

first time in from Splott, quicker than i remember 
about 7 mins compared to 20-25min walk


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 18, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> I like riding in the rain



Me too  - 
Cos there are less idiots on the roads.

Barclays cyclists are my new enemy now.
Fuckin' dangrous.


----------



## turing test (Aug 18, 2010)

All week the weather has been good. Since the weather is always good I guess there is no point in saying so.  

There is a dog park on the way home which my wife has started to visit.  Two nights ago she stopped me (she cycles from the same suburb and route) as I rode by to introduce me to her new friends.  Tonight she said she might have lined up a tiny dog for us to adopt. This is awesome news as I wanted her to get this idea.


----------



## AndyFilo (Aug 18, 2010)

Commute was fine - I did a longer route home on the way back as the weather was decent.

Also, I saw that Aldi are doing cheap base layer stuff tomorrow. Definitely worth buying for winter cycling.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Had quick ride round fields and woods then back home for lift to bike shop for free service. Something at back is bent and needs fixing. Its a MBT why do they bend and brack so easy


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 20, 2010)

I think I have a puncture , I do have those inner tubes with the gel stuff in them which is supposed to seal up the hole themselves so hopefully I can get home before I need to cahnge the tube .


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Bike gone back to shop to fix something that was not broken before service. Losing faith in big name shop  
Would like to do my repair but no bike courses round here !


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 20, 2010)

There are a load of video guides online.

The only thing I'm nervous of now is fitting a new front fork - which I need to do because the old one's shagged - without even going off-road.

Most of it's pretty straight-forward - maybe you could practice on an old bike ?
The main annoyance is you need specialist tools - but you only need to buy them once.

I learned any basic mechanical skills I have when I was in my early 20s by taking my Norton Commando to bits and putting it back together again ...

(In my bedsit )


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 20, 2010)

Yesterday coming home the weather radar was clear, but it rained on me a fair bit before I got home.

Today there was a definite dollop of rain heading in my direction so I put my coat on and ended up much too warm. 
I got the whole 2 miles down the track without having to slow down for anyone - so I was doubly warm and sweaty by the time I got in.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 22, 2010)

I had my first road rage cycle attack yesterday.

I was waiting at the front of a queue of traffic at a cross roads, for the lights to change. I was aiming to go straight on, and was fairly centrally positioned in my lane. When the lights changed the car behind me, who wasn't indicating, decided he wanted to try and over take me and turn left at the same time. This ended with him stopping with his bumper touching the side of my bike and me getting off my bike, picking it up and smashing it in to his bonnet whilst insulting his parentage and lifestyle choices.

to be fair he looked absolutely terrified by the time i decided to let him pass.


----------



## turing test (Aug 22, 2010)

That is an excellent user name for that sort of behavior.

I hope your bike is OK


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 22, 2010)

I did that once - though the offender merely deliberately drove slowly into the advance box when the lights were on red while I was alongside. I only bumped his bumper with my bike.

He was also a wimpy bloke in a people carrier - I doubt I'd have done it if he'd looked like a physical threat...


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Bike is back from shop, I was lucky with shop I got some free scratches on frame. Yes know bike going to get them but did think bike shop would take more care! 

Moan Moan Moan...........

11 miles today


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 23, 2010)

I thought I was going to get away with not getting wet this morning until I went round a corner and there was a massive puddle covering the enire road . Luckily I had spare socks at work so my feet are nice and dry now


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 23, 2010)

turing test said:


> That is an excellent user name for that sort of behavior.
> 
> I hope your bike is OK


 
When I struck his bonnet, it knocked my chain off, so instead off cycling away i had to push my bike to the pavement then put the chain back on. Not quite the sir Galahad exit i'd have hoped for


----------



## turing test (Aug 23, 2010)

Ohh the Gallantry!!

Sadly the most gallant thing that I have done recently was nearly running over a brush turkey.  It ran out from between two parked cars.  







They are pretty fearsome


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 23, 2010)

Quite a respectable 25 minutes this morning considering yesterday's exertions - 50 miles - enough of them in blazing sun for me to look a bit beetrooty ...I need to get myself a suitable cycling cap and some shades.
Only one teeny twinge of cramp yesterday evening. The main thing I did differently was not drinking my usual mug of very strong coffee before I left ...

next big ride 60 miles - next Saturday.


----------



## AndyFilo (Aug 23, 2010)

Ride in was fine - bright, warm and sunny. Sadly the weather has turned and it looks as though I'd be better off using a canoe to get home than a bike.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 23, 2010)

My birthday present from the cycling gods:

Coming over southwark bridge, in the segregated cycle lane. Guy in front on a Boris bike, very wobbly. So i took the middle of the lane to give myself options if he wobbled too much, and slowed to match. Hear an OI from behind me, then very nearly get clipped by a Lycra lout on a racer bombing past, head down in the drops. Here's the sweet bit: i managed to come up with, and shout out in time for him to hear "a fast bike is not a dickhead license!" and the woman behind me and the Boris bike guy laughed and we felt all righteous. That never happens, it's always 10 minutes later at you think of the witty put down. I'll be happy with this one for months


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 23, 2010)

Very  indeed


----------



## AndyFilo (Aug 23, 2010)

Crispy said:


> My birthday present from the cycling gods:
> 
> Coming over southwark bridge, in the segregated cycle lane. Guy in front on a Boris bike, very wobbly. So i took the middle of the lane to give myself options if he wobbled too much, and slowed to match. Hear an OI from behind me, then very nearly get clipped by a Lycra lout on a racer bombing past, head down in the drops. Here's the sweet bit: i managed to come up with, and shout out in time for him to hear "a fast bike is not a dickhead license!" and the woman behind me and the Boris bike guy laughed and we felt all righteous. That never happens, it's always 10 minutes later at you think of the witty put down. I'll be happy with this one for months


 
Brilliant!


----------



## mincepie (Aug 23, 2010)

Very nice. Rain had stopped, cool air, a great autumn feel, a slight sunset, full moon, lots of light!!!


----------



## Sgt Howie (Aug 23, 2010)

Got absolutely fucking soaked on the way in. As soon as I got to the office it stopped raining.


----------



## turing test (Aug 23, 2010)

Some chump is hogging the shower.  It is not even the super well groomed runner this time.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Aug 25, 2010)

Crispy said:


> My birthday present from the cycling gods:
> 
> Coming over southwark bridge, in the segregated cycle lane. Guy in front on a Boris bike, very wobbly. So i took the middle of the lane to give myself options if he wobbled too much, and slowed to match. Hear an OI from behind me, then very nearly get clipped by a Lycra lout on a racer bombing past, head down in the drops. Here's the sweet bit: i managed to come up with, and shout out in time for him to hear "a fast bike is not a dickhead license!" and the woman behind me and the Boris bike guy laughed and we felt all righteous. That never happens, it's always 10 minutes later at you think of the witty put down. I'll be happy with this one for months


 
So wait, you pulled out without looking into the path of another cyclist, and then called him a dickhead? Nice.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 25, 2010)

ExtraRefined said:


> So wait, you pulled out without looking into the path of another cyclist, and then called him a dickhead? Nice.


 
No, I'd been in the center of the lane for the whole bridge, as had the woman behind me (I know because I shoulder checked before taking the center). The cycle lane can only take 2 people wide if both riders are being very careful. The rider in front of me was very wobbly and I therefore didn't overtake him. The other cyclist was a dickhead for going far too fast and overtaking with too little space to do so. He should have kept his place in the flow of traffic and waited for a safe opportunity to overtake.

He went through the red lights at speed coming down on the other side of the bridge as well btw.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 25, 2010)

Yuck.

I've simply got to get myself kitted out with proper waterproofs - even my shoes have holes now - thanks to the nasty BMX pedals I'm using at the moment.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2010)

proper soaked with no jacket! 
had to stop at least 3 times to shake water off arms 

in for service tomorrow so no bike commute, walk and bus which takes at least 3 times as long


----------



## Sgt Howie (Aug 25, 2010)

Soaked again. Quite enjoy it if I'm going home.


----------



## turing test (Aug 26, 2010)

I took my regular commuter apart and boxed for a 9 day tour I am doing from September 4 through 12. It is Yepppon to Bundaberg.  So for the last 2 days I have been on my rusty old fixie.  I thought Bicycle Queensland was going to pick the bike up last night, but they didn’t and it turns out that they won’t pick it up till the 31st.  Now I think I may unpack it as the fixie doesn’t have a rack and requires shoes with Look cleats.  The worst part is that I am riding a trendy style bike-BLAHHG

This morning as I was locking up with my huge heavy U lock, I dropped the cross bar.  The bearing that locks the U portion of the lock came loose and rolled out.  I guess I wore out a U lock.


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 26, 2010)

People here might be excited to know that Lidl are doing there cycle kit again.  

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/.../lidl_uk/hs.xsl/offerdate.htm?offerdate=13359

If you don't have a track pump yet I've got the Lidl one and it does the job.  For £6 it does the job exceptionally well.
The helmet I brought from them is also very good.  Better than the £50 job I had before.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 26, 2010)

Damn, I just paid £20 for a track pump ... maybe I'll buy one for work.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 26, 2010)

ddraig said:


> proper soaked with no jacket!
> had to stop at least 3 times to shake water off arms
> 
> in for service tomorrow so no bike commute, walk and bus which takes at least 3 times as long


 
cycled all of a few 100 yds to put bike in for service
is £30 a pisstake for a starting price?
oh well, had it for 18months, first service, hope they clean it too!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 26, 2010)

Not if you think of the labour 

I need new chainset


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 26, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I need new chainset



How long since the last one ?

I'm lucky if I get 1 year / 2,000 miles.

I do it myself now - £45 for parts ...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 26, 2010)

ddraig said:


> cycled all of a few 100 yds to put bike in for service
> is £30 a pisstake for a starting price?
> oh well, had it for 18months, first service, hope they clean it too!


that's cheap, my local shop start their services at £49 upwards!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 26, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> How long since the last one ?
> 
> I'm lucky if I get 1 year / 2,000 miles.
> 
> I do it myself now - £45 for parts ...


erm, since I bought the bike, so 4 ½ years or so ago


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 26, 2010)

The place I got my 1sr free services. They do a 2nd class for 130 quid services and that not looking at Suspension. I know sod all but I know I could have done a better job then I got.


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 26, 2010)

Since it was raining so much last night I decided I didn't want to cycle on the main A road with cars going stupid speed in torrential rain so I went the back route thinking there was a road which would cut across to where I wanted to be . It turns out no such road exists and I spent an extra 40 minutes cycling in the rain and doing normally do  It was a great ride though and some of the scenery was stunning , I defiantly think the new forest looks best when the weather is a bit manky


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 26, 2010)

Got all the way home before the drizzle turned to rain. 
Damp roads reduced drag so I made very good progress.

I'm finding the courage to push my limits at the moment. I've even started running up stairs again.
I wish I still had raves to go to - I used to get out in the early hours barely able to walk the few miles home, but boy could I give the youngsters a run for their money.

60 mile ride on Saturday, so taking tomorrow off - just a bit of shopping ...


----------



## AndyFilo (Aug 26, 2010)

After getting completely soaked both ways yesterday I bottled it this morning.

It was only a little drizzly both ways today and I wish I'd taken the bike, particularly as I can't cycle tomorrow either.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 26, 2010)

soaked innit


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a stinking cold this morning . My soaking on Wednesday didn't help


----------



## turing test (Aug 27, 2010)

Since my geared commuter is boxed up I have been riding my fixie to and from work.  I am afraid it has started to bother my left knee. It is nothing serious, but I have this tour coming up.  Another problem is that there is no rack on the fixie so I need to carry stuff (wine bottles) on my back-I may break down and by a handle bar basket for it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 28, 2010)

60-something miles .... Them Mendip hills are bluddy steep. 
There were several points where I would have called it a day if I'd had a tent with me ... fully pushed my envelope.

No consistency with CTC rides - last week's was very civilised in comparison.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 30, 2010)

20 miles this afternoon.

I was waay too shagged yesterday for the 40-ish mile ride to Portishead  -  so I had to wait until 3pm today when I made steady progress the 10 miles to Bath along the railway path, had a sit down for half an hour, then powered myself back at a satisfying lick - though unsurprisingly was overtaken by someone half my age and weight on a road bike -  with just a 10 minute stop half way.

A shame there was nothing to do - the repetitive beats on the old cans helped ..


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 31, 2010)

It seems the more I exercise, the more reserves I find.
I powered my way in this morning and ran up the stairs carrying my bag with its several kilos of supplies.

When I lost weight and got fit in my 30s, it was all about keeping in mind that I preferred being thin and fit to eating.

Still annoying that a youth on a fixie managed to overtake me on the final hill this morning while I spun up it using a third of the gear inches.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 31, 2010)

So a truck decides to pull out in front of me on Brixton Rd. 
Skidded and missed the fucker by inches. 
Stupid cunt driver didn't even see me.

Slow cycle in overall.
Took 31 mins.


----------



## themonkeyman (Aug 31, 2010)

Crispy said:


> My birthday present from the cycling gods:
> 
> Coming over southwark bridge, in the segregated cycle lane. Guy in front on a Boris bike, very wobbly. So i took the middle of the lane to give myself options if he wobbled too much, and slowed to match. Hear an OI from behind me, then very nearly get clipped by a Lycra lout on a racer bombing past, head down in the drops. Here's the sweet bit: i managed to come up with, and shout out in time for him to hear "a fast bike is not a dickhead license!" and the woman behind me and the Boris bike guy laughed and we felt all righteous. That never happens, it's always 10 minutes later at you think of the witty put down. I'll be happy with this one for months


 

Very very good


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 31, 2010)

Still unstoppable on the way home - though I've had a couple of twinges of cramp.
Learning to like pushing the pain barrier.

Perhaps I ought to try to take it easier on alternate days ...


----------



## Pgd (Sep 1, 2010)

Got a puncture _en route_ this morning    At least it was nice and sunny, though, and I could stop somewhere with lots of space to change inner tubes.  There was an actual *nail*, gone straight through, clean as a whistle!  Sort of thing I thought only happened in cartoons.  So come on, who was it, dropping nails along the Brixton Road?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 1, 2010)

I once fitted brand new "puncture-proof" tyres, and the next day cycling home from work, politely pulled in to let a car past that was coming the other way - only it was where a skip had been and I ran over a cable clip that was lying so that the masonry pin was at the perfect angle ...

Round my way it's *deliberate *broken glass on cycle routes.


----------



## turing test (Sep 1, 2010)

Pgd said:


> There was an actual *nail*, gone straight through, clean as a whistle!  Sort of thing I thought only happened in cartoons.


Years ago I had a nail go in my tread out my sidewall.  If memory serves me, I still could ride home on the tyre afterwards.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 1, 2010)

I had a thorn go through my tyre twice at the end of a ride last summer :-







Continental Kevlar-lined tyre, but at the end of its life ...like my rear one is now .

Until I got a track pump recently, I had no idea just how under-inflated my tyres had been...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 1, 2010)

cycled up balls pond road and onto holloway road this morn, not my usual route. apparently a cyclist was squashed up the holloway road last night. watching some of the fuckwits cycling along this morning, i have to say that i am not surprised to hear that. most impressive idiot was someone who, as we went to pull away from a red light, tried to turn left from behind me but also across the front of me, from behind and nearly colliding with my back wheel.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 1, 2010)

I need a new D-lock.
Getting well tired of carrying this on top of my gi and shoes.
And the fucker is slowing me down.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 1, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> I need a new D-lock.
> Getting well tired of carrying this on top of my gi and shoes.
> And the fucker is slowing me down.


 
More weight = better exercise 

I need to treat myself to some digital fishing scales and weigh my bag - my toolkit alone must be a kilo.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 1, 2010)

shit commute... cassette and chain replaced yesterday... all shiny and new but still fucking slipping and making a weird rattling noise. FFS I need a few months without bike problems


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> shit commute... cassette and chain replaced yesterday... all shiny and new but still fucking slipping and making a weird rattling noise. FFS I need a few months without bike problems


 Did you keep the old chainwheels ?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 1, 2010)

Shop did it, so going back there after work, but could do without it.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> that's cheap, my local shop start their services at £49 upwards!


 
well it was £45 with new pads and cables, not sure about needing cables mind! 
also took in thurs morn, said it would prob be ready fri close of business, went in sat and they hadn't even looked at it  said it 'normally takes 4-5 days' wtf
went to pick it up yesterday and it seemed worse than when i put it in!
gears not changing properly, lots of clicking and felt weird. also gear indicator thing had come out the back and wasn't like that when i put it in!
they tried to fob me off at least three times, 'only a bit of paper' if we open that up it's a world of pain' etc til i had to stand in the way for them to look at it again.
oh give us half an hour and we'll see what we can do etc

then, went back and they'd found the the rear mech needs doing apparently etc
shit shop


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 1, 2010)

Learn to do it yourself - it's the only way.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 1, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Learn to do it yourself - it's the only way.


 
yes indeed!
shall do


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 1, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Learn to do it yourself - it's the only way.


If I had the time maybe I would, but I didn't. Pretty pissed off they didn't sort it properly though.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your bike problems Bee 

And feel a bit bad now about mentioning that my commute this morning was lovely! Best one I've had down the Walworth Road. I seemed to have the road to myself for quite long stretches, or at least the 20 metres or so all around me.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 1, 2010)

Took me one hour to replace my bottom bracket and transmission.

I deliberately did it out the front while some football game was on.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 1, 2010)

ddraig said:


> well it was £45 with new pads and cables, not sure about needing cables mind!
> also took in thurs morn, said it would prob be ready fri close of business, went in sat and they hadn't even looked at it  said it 'normally takes 4-5 days' wtf
> went to pick it up yesterday and it seemed worse than when i put it in!
> gears not changing properly, lots of clicking and felt weird. also gear indicator thing had come out the back and wasn't like that when i put it in!
> ...


sounds like a terrible service from a terrible shop frankly.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 1, 2010)

my bike has started slipping in one of the gears, when i pedal hard. I have tried kicking it and shaking it but neither have really helped. 

I guess i will just have to replace the thing with all the cogs at the back.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 1, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Learn to do it yourself - it's the only way.


 Would love to But if you mess thing up your screwed have to pay to fix what ever. No mechanics courses around here I moaned before . Watching video on youtube is different then hands on in a class. 

ddraig shop sound shit. must be a site to review Servicing and shop


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 1, 2010)

I can't remember how I learned to strip motorcycles down to nuts and bolts and put them back together. I think I just did it.
When you owned a British motorcycle, you had to be able to do it - on the side of the road sometimes. 30 years ago I could have drawn an exploded diagram of a Norton Commando from memory.

There really is nothing to swapping out bike transmission - orders of magnitude simpler - a couple of special tools and a little calmness.
I'm starting to think about what tools I would need to carry if I was going on a long tour. It would be a shame to be stuck on the side of the road for the want of a couple of basic tools.

I reckon a basic understanding of mechanics is essential for safe riding - and I wouldn't trust anyone else these days.


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 1, 2010)

My touring bike comes back into service this weekend after I broke the frame and wheel while riding on the ridgeway.  It's been an expensive business...

Frame repair + respray £230
New back wheel £130
New cables and cases £40
New head set (could not resist Chris King bling) £100

After all this it will be better than new!  Then for a couple of weeks rather than the cycle commute it's coming on a cycle tour.  Can't wait to get it back on the road!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 1, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Sorry to hear about your bike problems Bee
> 
> And feel a bit bad now about mentioning that my commute this morning was lovely! Best one I've had down the Walworth Road. I seemed to have the road to myself for quite long stretches, or at least the 20 metres or so all around me.


Don't feel bad... I'm just not happy with my bike at the moment.



gentlegreen said:


> Took me one hour to replace my bottom bracket and transmission.


That's nice. It'd probably take me over a day and I'd still fuck it up. I don't have time right now, but needed it to be done. Do you want to make me feel any worse that it wasn't fixed properly?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 1, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> More weight = better exercise
> 
> I need to treat myself to some digital fishing scales and weigh my bag - my toolkit alone must be a kilo.


 
I don't know. 
My lock Abus D-Lock must weight close to 5kg.
Gi - 2.5kg. Shoes 1kg. Lunch box, jeans, light jacket.
It's like carry a concrete slab.

How do you carry a toolkit? In a bag?


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 1, 2010)

Mine was crap.  So crap I've put my bike on ebay.

With a bit of work it'd be awesome, but I'm crap with bikes.

Univega alpina pro


----------



## Spark (Sep 1, 2010)

I'd really like to be able to fix my own bike but I'm pretty rubbish at that kind of thing and worried i'd mess it up. I've just bought a cheap old bike off e-bay that needs doing up to practice on. If it goes ok I'll have a nice second bike. If it doesn't it won't have cost much and can always go back on ebay.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 1, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> How do you carry a toolkit? In a bag?


In a rubber pencil case, in a generic day-sack, in a wire basket, on the back of my bike.

I have all sorts in there - spare skewers, chain tool, power links, galvanised wire ... I may start carrying the cassette tool ...


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 1, 2010)

I just bought a second hand carrera vulcan for 70 quid.  vbrake, no suspension version.

Seems decent enough.  Just serviced with new cables etc.  Much lighter than the heavy bastard I had before.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 1, 2010)

Shame it's silver, _with pink writing_.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 1, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> After all this it will be better than new!  Then for a couple of weeks rather than the cycle commute it's coming on a *cycle tour*.  Can't wait to get it back on the road!!!


Where you off to?


----------



## swampy (Sep 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> cycled up balls pond road and onto holloway road this morn, not my usual route. apparently a cyclist was squashed up the holloway road last night. watching some of the fuckwits cycling along this morning, i have to say that i am not surprised to hear that. most impressive idiot was someone who, as we went to pull away from a red light, tried to turn left from behind me but also across the front of me, from behind and nearly colliding with my back wheel.


 
I saw the aftermath of the Holloway crash, bike was still under the front wheel of the truck. Plod reckons the cyclist ran a red light and managed to collide with the slowish moving truck. Rider got taken to hospital with internal injuries, hopefully nothing serious!

I cycle up the Holloway Road every day, don't think I nearly collided with anyone this morning though


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 1, 2010)

My bike feels like a bag of nails at the moment. I'm beginning to wonder if it's the shitty chainset I've bought this time around - bending at the rivets. Serves me right for trying to save a tenner - hopefully I'll be able to order a better one and it'll work with the chain and cassette which only have about 800 miles on them ...


----------



## Pgd (Sep 2, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I had a thorn go through my tyre twice at the end of a ride last summer :-



Woah, that's a beauty!




gentlegreen said:


> Until I got a track pump recently, I had no idea just how under-inflated my tyres had been...


 
I've heard various people singing the praises of track pumps.  By implication, does that mean that it's very difficult, if not impossible, to over-inflate with a hand-pump?


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 2, 2010)

London seems full of metal people this morning. It was a commute of people stepping in to the road and cars and vans indicating the opposite way to they want to go.


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Where you off to?


 
Nothing booked yet!  Partly depending on if Miss BP has to be somewhere for an interview mid holiday.  However holiday starts with the Bestival festival and then we might go to Brittany on the ferry or head long the South coast Dorset / New Forest / Devon.

We were thinking about Santander on the ferry but it's a 40 hour journey.  But if the weather is rubbish Santander to Bordeaux is in the running and then put the bikes on the TGV to get back.

BiddlyBee - Have you been on any cycle tours this year?  Any recommendations?


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 2, 2010)

I started work early today so I was up at 4.30 and out the house at 5.15 . It's fucking dark when your cycling on country roads with no street lights .


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 2, 2010)

Pgd said:


> Woah, that's a beauty!



Fully lignified.When I first saw it with only my reading glasses I thought it was a cocktail stick. We'd cycled 50 miles over all sorts of terrain and the puncture happened a few miles from home, on the waterfront near a pub ...




> I've heard various people singing the praises of track pumps.  By implication, does that mean that it's very difficult, if not impossible, to over-inflate with a hand-pump?


 
I would have thought so. I'm a fairly hefty chap and I couldn't properly inflate my relatively low pressure tyres with a handpump - so I'm beginning to see why people carry track pumps around with them..


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 2, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> Nothing booked yet!  Partly depending on if Miss BP has to be somewhere for an interview mid holiday.  However holiday starts with the Bestival festival and then we might go to Brittany on the ferry or head long the South coast Dorset / New Forest / Devon.
> 
> We were thinking about Santander on the ferry but it's a 40 hour journey.  But if the weather is rubbish Santander to Bordeaux is in the running and then put the bikes on the TGV to get back.
> 
> BiddlyBee - Have you been on any cycle tours this year?  Any recommendations?


Any of those options sounds live a lovely trip 

I haven't done any cycle tours ever unfortunately  one day.


----------



## golightly (Sep 2, 2010)

Nearly had a head on smash with a car driving fast on the wrong side of the road outside an Urbanite's house.  The twat proceeded to get out of his car to have a go at me.  I really fucking hate people some days.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm slowing down a bit - not much - due to a touch of the lurgi. I wish my sickly colleagues would stay at home. 

The nice weather has brought out the macho idiot cyclists again 

I need to save myself for a reasonably relaxed 50 mile ride to Castle Coombe on Sunday.


----------



## fat Andy (Sep 2, 2010)

The commute has been going well especially as I am now wearing all my Lidl gear! Tonight though, I thought I would top up the tyres as I like them to be like concrete to counter the excess weight that they support. The little brass plunger on the presta had always been a little bent, but it snapped off completely. I suppost that there is no alternative but to replace the tube (if I can get the air out!!) Not done it before, but really should learn - that's lunchtime tomorrow taken care of!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 3, 2010)

fat Andy said:


> The commute has been going well especially as I am now wearing all my Lidl gear! Tonight though, I thought I would top up the tyres as I like them to be like concrete to counter the excess weight that they support. The little brass plunger on the presta had always been a little bent, but it snapped off completely. I suppost that there is no alternative but to replace the tube (if I can get the air out!!) Not done it before, but really should learn - that's lunchtime tomorrow taken care of!


 
At least it failed in the filled position.


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 3, 2010)

I really noticed the difference between London drivers and the ones down here in the new forest yesterday . I was going uphill slowly with a line of traffic behind me , and when I got to a safe place to pull over to let the cars pass every single driver gave me a  little wave to say thanks for pulling over . If that was london I'd have been forced into the gutter and beeped at .

This morning I'm starting work at the normal time so it wasn't too dark but there was thick fog in one of the dips between hills so visibility was quite poor .


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 3, 2010)

How far are you cycling these days TM... seems like a hefty commute.

My bike's out of action til Monday... they should've changed the front gears too, that's where my problem was


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> How far are you cycling these days TM... seems like a hefty commute.



It's 21 miles each way . Takes me about 1 hour 20 . It's a nice ride though so it's worth it .


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 3, 2010)

you cycle 42 miles a day, every day?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 3, 2010)

Termite Man said:


> It's 21 miles each way . Takes me about 1 hour 20 . It's a nice ride though so it's worth it .


Blimey... I had a feeling it was quite a way


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 3, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> you cycle 42 miles a day, every day?


 

It's not as bad as it sounds . The first 8 miles is fairly easy going , a few hills to go up but none too steep or long , the tough bit is from about mile 8 - 11 on a long straight road , with a really bad surface to cycle on and no hills to speak of but it's a steady ride for 3 miles going slightly uphill . That bit really takes it out of me , then the next 10 miles is just flat with a bit of downhill into Southampton . 

The other day I did try another route but it added an extra 7 or 8 miles onto the route ( I thought there was a road somewhere when there wasn't )

It's all worth it when you get to see deer running through the forest or a bird of prey flying parralel to your bike .


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 6, 2010)

I had to tell off a young colleague today.

The daft bint was riding on the pavement to avoid the traffic I was negociating - in the first instance it was an official cycle lane - but intended for uphill use - then she whizzed off on an unmarked section of pavement at 8 to 12mph - across the pedestrian crossing and up the cycle lane and  there was no way I could catch up with her.

Got in the bike shed at work and I see that it's an *electric *bike. 

Pissed me right off - felt completely withing my rights to tell her off. I've been riding that route since before she was born.


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 6, 2010)

gentlegreen;11032963
Pissed me right off - felt completely withing my rights to tell her off. [B said:
			
		

> I've been riding that route since before she was born.[/B]


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 6, 2010)

Great ride in, iritatingly rode over a tack and thus will be spending lunchtime fixing my rear tyre


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2010)

first in two weeks and lovely it was.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I see that it's an *electric *bike.
> 
> I've been riding that route since before she was born.


 
just what have these two hilarious comments got to do with owt?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> just what have these two hilarious comments got to do with owt?


 
1. Even if she was a blue badge holder and not the fit youngster she seemed to be, this was effectively a motorcycle masquerading as a bicycle that enabled her to whiz up the hill on the pavement at 8 mph-plus - so she could have either waited in the static traffic or overtaken it. 

2. My age and experience made me feel it was my *duty* to try and avert her future stupidity.

The local paper is obsessed with idiot cyclists jumping red lights and riding on pavements.

Perhaps you would care to point out what your problem is with this ?


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Termite Man how you make that enjoyable every day and in sh!t weather.

Last nights night ride woods & fields 11 miles not bad need to put more miles in.
Looking at magicshine light once I fix over draft.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 6, 2010)

flat tire. 
arses


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 6, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Great ride in, iritatingly rode over a tack and thus will be spending lunchtime fixing my rear tyre


 


joustmaster said:


> flat tire.
> arses


 
Feeling your pain *here*, dude.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 6, 2010)

its my own fault. my tyres are badly worn down and i have been putting off changing them for months.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 6, 2010)

Wet. 

I absolutely must get myself sorted out with proper waterproofs. Mine are only useful at all because it's only half an hour and I have dry clothes waiting at either end.

Luckily no stopping to fix a puncture due to my own balding rear tyre - either it's a particularly soft rubber or it was running them at 66 percent pressure. 

The consolation was seeing loads of people cycling, wearing nothing remotely waterproof - and most of all showing off my lights.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 6, 2010)

proper soaked! 
just hope clothes dry out for tomorrow!
can you aquaplane on a bike


----------



## Kanda (Sep 6, 2010)

Got back before the rain started, 35 mins Oxford Circus to New Park Road


----------



## Kanda (Sep 7, 2010)

Stuck in one gear all the way as my gear levers all fell apart coming down Brixton Hill! Doh! I'm Knackered!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a new front ring... fingers crossed today will be smooth and involve no slipping


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 7, 2010)

Looking lovely for my ride in, but I've packed the fully waterproof (but overly-hot) coat for potential thunderstorms later.

Unfortunately I forgot to stuff newspaper in my shoes last night. 

EDIT:-

It was a lovely sunny ride in


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I* have a new front ring*... fingers crossed today will be smooth and involve no slipping



*snigger*


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 7, 2010)

I was so grownup I managed to resist doing that.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 7, 2010)

lovely sunny ride but still not happy with bike
sure the seat keeps slipping now!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2010)

that was pretty stressful
i couldn't work out why the streets were so full of traffic, a lot of it gridlocked, until i got to work and i was the first there


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 7, 2010)

Last night I made the mistake of, having recently returned to my bike commute, twinning it with a spin around Crystal Palace and some sport.  Ended up cycling up towards CP and then back down to get home in TORRENTIAL RAIN - got home near 10pm and had to undress outside the front door due to drowned rattedness!  Still felt a bit of a thrill though coming down the hill from CP through the puddles and the downpour - it's been a while!

No commuting today per se - but will be taking bubba to playgroup for her 3rd or so spin on the back of the bike.  Hoping for better weather!  Also my glasses have been lost during my cycling drought so gonna get me a new pair.  Happy days.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 7, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> *snigger*


 there had to be one 

My bike was lovely - the roads were gridlocked!


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 7, 2010)

Picked up a slow puncture on the way home from work! Gah! Only realised it this morning when I went to get my bike out. Grrrrr.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 7, 2010)

Did you pump it up and cycle in?


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 7, 2010)

I did think of doing that, but then thought 'Nah.', so walked to Herne Hill and took a train/bus combo to work.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 7, 2010)

Lots and lots of cyclists today.
And too many were poor, no clue about their surroundings - surprised no cars had crashed into them - maybe they did.

Took 33 mins to get in. So much traffic on Brixton to Kennington and then more on Blackfriars Bridge.
Blockage and not looking forward to cycling again tonight.


----------



## tastebud (Sep 7, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Last night I made the mistake of, having recently returned to my bike commute, twinning it with a spin around Crystal Palace and some sport.  Ended up cycling up towards CP and then back down to get home in TORRENTIAL RAIN - got home near 10pm and had to undress outside the front door due to drowned rattedness!  Still felt a bit of a thrill though coming down the hill from CP through the puddles and the downpour - it's been a while!
> 
> No commuting today per se - but will be taking bubba to playgroup for her 3rd or so spin on the back of the bike.  Hoping for better weather!  Also my glasses have been lost during my cycling drought so gonna get me a new pair.  Happy days.


 
I did something similar, today. got drenched but it was lots of fun...


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 7, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Lots and lots of cyclists today.
> And too many were poor, no clue about their surroundings - surprised no cars had crashed into them - maybe they did.
> 
> Took 33 mins to get in. So much traffic on Brixton to Kennington and then more on Blackfriars Bridge.
> Blockage and not looking forward to cycling again tonight.


I didn't notice many more cyclists tbh, but the traffic was silly!


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 8, 2010)

I was embarrassed to be a cyclist at some points yesterday. However, there were moments of pure fun, when junctions were taken over by 40+ cyclists.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 8, 2010)

smooth and sunny


----------



## fat Andy (Sep 8, 2010)

Still enjoying the cycling although the occasional late finish at 0200 gives a cool but traffic free ride. Had a pedal seize yesterday, didn't want to spin at all and although it is now, it's a bit crunchy! suspect the bearing has gone. It's a Wellgo M17 combination with cleats on one side and a cage on the other. I am toying with the idea of cleats but am a bit wary. Is there a dual purpose pedal available now or do i bite the bullet and go for cleats and start falling off! (will have to buy shoes as well) I hope Aldi are doing the shoes again!


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 8, 2010)

That was pretty insanely wet. The other cyclists seemed split between those who looked pissed off and those whooping and laughing at the weather.

I need a towel and a mop.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 8, 2010)

Lovely sunny ride.

But Jebus wept ..

This guy in lycra shorts and team jersey overtook me at a fairly decent lick on a racer . 
I couldn't have caught up with him, but I would have put on the brakes even if I could have.

The stench was spectacular - he left a trail of BO in his wake that lingered for hundreds of yards.  

I encounter the odd idiot who's bathed in Lynx, but I had no idea the human body could produce anything as pungent as that.

My commiserations go out to anyone on a group ride with him.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 9, 2010)

*suicide jockey ...*

I got so fed up with the queue backing up the hill on the one stretch of traffic-infested road I'm obliged to use, I switched on my lights and took a calculated risk overtaking all the more or less static traffic - with large vehicles coming the other way at speed around a bend, it's not something to be taken on lightly, and I feel guilty doing it. I won't do it these days if the traffic is moving even slowly.

I stopped at the point I usually do - just before the central reservation - waiting for a gap. I don't inconvenience anyone really as once I cross over past the car that's always parked there on the left, I have  a clear run up the hill as pretty well everyone else turns right - and another parked car further up often forces traffic into single file anyway ...

So I'm sitting there on the hashed area waiting for a gap and I flinch slightly as a bus belts through.

Almost the next second, a lanky, 30-ish bloke on a bike with a large backpack whizzes past me and around the wrong side of the bollards. Due to the traffic, there's no way he could have been sure that the road was clear - and it wasn't. How he and the landrover that followed the bus failed to collide is a total mystery. I hope the drivers around me saw me shaking my head ...

If I'd managed to catch up with him, I would have felt obliged to point out how near to death he'd been. I suspect he wouldn't have worked it out for himself.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 9, 2010)

nice day nice ride in
seat is slipping though
down now and again and sometimes right or left if i bump off/up a kerb


----------



## plurker (Sep 9, 2010)

Work's a bit manic atm, so am leaving a good hour earlier.  One fella now rides in at the same time as me, he's bell-happy, ringing it at every single car, bike, ped, etc usually for no reason.  He rang it at me about 4 times yesterday but each time made no move to overtake.  

So today he's behind me, ringing his bell at a van for no apparent reason, then some ped lights change to red, I stop in time, about 5 second later there's people on the crossing, he makes no attempt to stop, just rings more frantically and flys though, misses peds by inches.  

When I catch up at next lights and ask if deliberately has no consideration, he shoots me a load of abuse.  Cock, giving us all a bad name.


----------



## ringo (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh dear, today the idiot who always jumps in front of everyone at the lights annoyed me too much. As usual he pulled up in front of all the cyclists, then couldn't see the lights go green as he was already ahead of them so we all had to go round him, in front of revving motorbikes and cars. Then at each set of lights he did the same, 3 times in a row, 'til we reached Blackfriars Bridge. Even when there are lights ahead he doesn't seem to see them or when he does he wobbles about in a difficult gear, unable to get going, taking up half the road.

Lost my normal calm and called him a twat. Now I'm half expecting him to attack me when I see him next. Back to the road rage management book for me!


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Sep 9, 2010)

fat Andy said:


> Is there a dual purpose pedal available now or do i bite the bullet and go for cleats and start falling off! (will have to buy shoes as well) I hope Aldi are doing the shoes again!



lots.  Shimano do one for commuters (flat side, clip side), or for cheaper options there's Welgo, System and others:

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...m324-spd-mtb-pedals-one-sided-mechanism-17804
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/components/pedals/product/em15-pedals-10-39610
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/components/pedals/product/sp-5900-09-34763

You also get flat platforms to clip into one side of a standard dualsided spd pedal


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 9, 2010)

ddraig said:


> nice day nice ride in
> seat is slipping though
> down now and again and sometimes right or left if i bump off/up a kerb


 
Cheap thrills. Take 'em where you can get 'em.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 11, 2010)

40-odd fairly relaxed miles into the country in friendly company -and back in time to do some shopping. Apart from one brief shower it was positively summery. 

This cartoon is ringing true these days - I was grateful for this Saturday ride not being too arduous - not having had a day of rest beforehand.



I suspect it will be fishing tomorrow, and not the harder 40-miler and a swim ...


----------



## stavros (Sep 12, 2010)

There are numerous ways I've cycled up onto the Blackdowns, but one stuck out as being particularly hernia-inducing. I hadn't done it for about a year so I tried again this morning. It's one of those ones that never gets horrendously steep, but drags on and on, and on a road bike you can only ride so slowly. However, I made it up, still feeling fucked by the time I got to the top, but further from death than last year. Plus the ride down is always good.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 12, 2010)

Been on the bus for the last week cos I scratched my cornea, and cycling hurt my eye too much (a breeze blowing in my eye really hurt for some reason). Can't wait to get back in the saddle tomorrow.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2010)

got a slow puncture, so i'm having to pack my track pump in my rucksack and pump up my back tyre every mile or so. makes me look like boba fett.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 12, 2010)

stavros said:


> There are numerous ways I've cycled up onto the Blackdowns, but one stuck out as being particularly hernia-inducing. I hadn't done it for about a year so I tried again this morning. It's one of those ones that never gets horrendously steep, but drags on and on, and on a road bike you can only ride so slowly. However, I made it up, still feeling fucked by the time I got to the top, but further from death than last year. Plus the ride down is always good.



I've noticed roadster riders having to really go for it on hills.
I still don't get how it's humanly possible. My lowest gear is 28 x 34 x 26 inches and I can't get enough breath at a snail's pace. 

I spent the past 4 hours covering another 25 miles - the first 10 at a steady pace, then a potter about along the canal at Bath, a bite to eat in the Botanic garden, then a hard push home. Having muscles warmed up from yesterday helped a fair bit, but I had to have a sit down a couple of times.

I'm finally learning to spin - hardly engaged my 48 tooth front cog.

The Bristol to Bath path was in fairly heavy use - great to see so many people cycling, but I feel so sorry for people much younger than me who don't have the benefit of the perfect 4 or 5 mile commute twice a day - makes it so much easier to get to the next level ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 12, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> got a slow puncture, so i'm having to pack my track pump in my rucksack and pump up my back tyre every mile or so. makes me look like boba fett.



Wouldn't it be quicker to fix the puncture ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2010)

maybe, but i've never done it, don't have a repair kit. it'll do til wednesday, when i'll buy a new inner tube.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 12, 2010)

five pounds you can get a kit with tyre levers 
five pound can buy ONE inner tube 

 lots on how to on youtube, or buy some scabs then don't have to piss about with  glue.

12 miles today in woods.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 12, 2010)

Since I've got involved with the CTC, I'm learning more and more about tyres - no excuse though - Sheldon Brown's excellent website was always there ....

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gloss_ho-z.html#hydroplaning

http://www.vintagebicyclepress.com/images/TireDrop.pdf

I'm likely to start pumping my medium width tyres up beyond the manufacturer's conservative specs. I'm already on 4 bar and I'm sure I could feel the improvement.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> five pounds you can get a kit with tyre levers
> five pound can buy ONE inner tube
> 
> lots on how to on youtube, or buy some scabs then don't have to piss about with  glue.
> ...


5 pounds is nothing compared with the toil of fixing a puncture


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 12, 2010)

I've got into the habit of buying a new inner tube with every new tyre - it helped that Continental were bundling them free for a while.

I now always carry a spare tube as well as a kit, and like the spare to have no more than one patch - so I have several spare tubes - I gave my spare away on a ride last week - though I'll get that one back - not least because he has narrower tyres and prefers car valves ..  maybe I ought to always take one of my multiple-patched ones on rides just in case ?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 13, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> got a slow puncture, so i'm having to pack my track pump in my rucksack and pump up my back tyre every mile or so. makes me look like boba fett.


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I was off work last week so today was my first cycle for 9 days , I really enjoyed being back on the bike  Luckily I decided to give my bike a quick check over yesterday and found that the front tyre was flat and I had loads of problems fixing it ( mainly because I couldn't find my tyre levers and had to improvise to get the tyre off ) 

This year is probably the first year that I've really noticed it getting light later . 9 days ago it was just getting light when I leave for work , today it didn't start getting light untill I was about 30 minutes into my ride . I think I might have to leave a bit later and have a shorter sit down until I actually start working because I'm not too keen on riding the country roads in pitch darkness when you can't see potholes until your practically in them


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes, I've noticed that over the past week - not sure why this year particularly ...

Our work timetable has been brought forward by half an hour, so I may have to start setting off earlier ... but 07.30 rather than any earlier.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 13, 2010)

Great ride in today.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 13, 2010)

Knocked several minutes off my usual time - really feeling like I'm making progress with my fitness - ran up stairs when I got in.

The trade off is that in spite of having a bath this morning, I was a teeny bit whiffy in the armpit area and needed a wash.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 13, 2010)

Yay, back on the bike today after a week's gluttony/boozing in the countryside

*wheeeeeeze*


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 13, 2010)

Carrying serious luggage today.
It must weight close to 15kg.
My Gi, metal D lock/ extension, books, shoes - my back is killing!
Time to get bag holders or something.

Decent time though - into kings cross/ door to door in 27 mins.


----------



## turing test (Sep 13, 2010)

I took my commuter on a 9 day tour, from Yeppoon to Bundiberg.  It rained on us heavily; the campsite mud was incredible.  Now I am back and suffering with a cold which  I picked up with most of the group.  I am waiting for my commuter to be delivered-it is being shipped back from Bundi.  I forgot how much I relied on baskets and bags.

Basically my commute has sucked today, and I may need to call in tomorrow.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 13, 2010)

Not too bad  in spite of the drizzle and my erring on the side of caution by wearing my shell top - only slightly on the warm side.
Having my new back tyre strapped to the back didn't cramp my style too much either.

With 4 bar of pressure and lovely hard new rubber, I should be really motoring tomorrow. 

I'm feeling it in my quads - they're like iron at the moment with all the exercise - ran up 8 flights of 11 steps twice today - second time barely raised a sweat.
I may need to raise my saddle a bit and make my calves do some more work. Only thing is it's already like getting on a horse ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2010)

i had a curious journey home. the puncture became terminal in earl's court so i had to push it to brixton. it was a one and a half hour journey, so instead of being grumpy about it, i took the opportunity to do listen to some music, observe london from a different angle and pace, and a bit of serious thinking.
on the way home i got stopped by four people. two needed directions. one was a foreign lady who wanted to tell me i was a good citizen for not riding on the pavement. she looked crestfallen when i told her i had a flat, so i hastily explained i wouldn't ride on the pavement anyway. the last person was a man with a dog offering to fix my puncture. i politely turned him down cos i was nearly home and he reminded me of dennis nielson. 
eventially i got home feeling content and went to put the rubbish out. as i went out, i saw four lads with their faces covered walking past me, and when i returned i saw them down the street trying to mug an older man. he managed to get away from them and they ran off. i didn't react very quickly to my shame and the bloke went into the pub to phone the police, and i went back in my flat feeling shit about the world and myself again.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 13, 2010)

> the last person was a man with a dog offering to fix my puncture



That was me I been following you, just to show it not that hard to fix


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 13, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i had a curious journey home. the puncture became terminal in earl's court so i had to push it to brixton. it was a one and a half hour journey, so instead of being grumpy about it, i took the opportunity to do listen to some music, observe london from a different angle and pace, and a bit of serious thinking.
> on the way home i got stopped by four people. two needed directions. one was a foreign lady who wanted to tell me i was a good citizen for not riding on the pavement. she looked crestfallen when i told her i had a flat, so i hastily explained i wouldn't ride on the pavement anyway. the last person was a man with a dog offering to fix my puncture. i politely turned him down cos i was nearly home and he reminded me of dennis nielson.
> eventially i got home feeling content and went to put the rubbish out. as i went out, i saw four lads with their faces covered walking past me, and when i returned i saw them down the street trying to mug an older man. he managed to get away from them and they ran off. i didn't react very quickly to my shame and the bloke went into the pub to phone the police, and i went back in my flat feeling shit about the world and myself again.



learn how to mend a puncture, or carry a spare inner tube!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2010)

but then i wouldn't have had that experience. (yes, i will carry a spare inner tube)


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 13, 2010)

don't forget a pump!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2010)

can anyone recommend a more portable pump than a track pump? i've never had any luck pumping enough air with those smaller pumps


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 13, 2010)

I've got one of these
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/air-tool-2010-mtb-frame-pump-ec020866
it won't get you up to full pressure, but it will get you home


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2010)

are there any that can do the job properly? and while we're on the subject, what's the ideal pressure for road bikes? i've never been sure.


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 13, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> are there any that can do the job properly? and while we're on the subject, what's the ideal pressure for road bikes? i've never been sure.


 
As I said, it'll get you enough pressure to get home.  As for the ideal pressure - should say on your tires.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2010)

it's been shit riding home with half-inflated tires though.


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 13, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> it's been shit riding home with half-inflated tires though.


 
carry on walking home then!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2010)

so is it ok cycling in half-inflated tyres then? though it would fuck up the bike?


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 13, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> so is it ok cycling in half-inflated tyres then? though it would fuck up the bike?


 
No, it won't fuck the bike.  It'l just be a little more effort.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2010)

righty ho.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Sep 13, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> can anyone recommend a more portable pump than a track pump? i've never had any luck pumping enough air with those smaller pumps


 
anything from the topeak morph series (minimorph, road morph, mountain morph) are excellent pumps, work like mini track pumps and really well built.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2010)

cheers!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 14, 2010)

That Topeak Morph Mountain looks the business - time to ditch the crappy Blackburn - almost a shame I bought the Topeak track pump, but I so love high pressures now I don't want to be without it if I get a flat 30 miles from home.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 14, 2010)

I got a Blackburn Mountain Air it straps to frame 


> Aluminum barrel
> New TwistGrip III presta/Schrader head
> Lifetime Warranty
> Max Pressure: 90 psi / 6.2 bar
> Weight: 162 g



Also have two cans of Co2 Cartridges before I got this pump. 

nothing today. Going to my 1st spin class tonight see if that will improve miles


----------



## ExtraRefined (Sep 14, 2010)

Rode over Crystal Palace on a single speed with 72" gearing last night, 'cos I'm so fucking nails


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2010)

walked all the way to work today. thought it'd take me one and a half hours but it took me two and a half hours.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 14, 2010)

very wet and still drying off!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 14, 2010)

ExtraRefined said:


> Rode over Crystal Palace on a single speed with 72" gearing last night, 'cos I'm so fucking nails


 
Did you get a good run-up first ?


----------



## ExtraRefined (Sep 14, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Did you get a good run-up first ?


 
Sadly not, had to stop in fact for traffic lights a third of the way up. Heart rate was about 180 for 3 or 4 minutes on the steepest part, which really hurt, but I made it over and didn't even stop at the top.

I realise this is all a bit pathetic by serious riders' standards (it's only 1 mile  at 5% = 250ft total climb), but considering I couldn't have even got close to doing that geared 6 months ago, I'm pretty happy about it. It does also mean I ought to be able to climb most of London now, as it's one of the highest points.


----------



## turing test (Sep 15, 2010)

If it will fit in your frame a Zefal HPX frame pump will give you good pressure quickly.  Plus they are durable.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Sep 15, 2010)

God damn it was chilly this morning. Time to get some full length gloves and a long-sleeve jersey.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2010)

ExtraRefined said:


> God damn it was chilly this morning. Time to get some full length gloves and a long-sleeve jersey.


 
I bet it wasn't by the time you arrived. 

Winter gloves ?  where on earth are you ?


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 15, 2010)

this morning was the fisrt time i have felt cold (since starting a few months a go)
in a way it is good though, as it makes you cycle harder..


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 15, 2010)

Was seconds from getting into a fight at Kennington.
Stupid cyclist (obviously new and possibly a tosser - had a massive jump bike and pulling wheelies) cut up another cyclist and then collided into me.
Bike steered into island before falling. Took ages to get my heavy bag off. I so wanted to give him some abuse but the little shit was up and sped away. Fuckin' little shits.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Sep 15, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I bet it wasn't by the time you arrived.
> 
> Winter gloves ?  where on earth are you ?


 
Was still chilly when I got in, although I wasn't pushing it as hard as usual today as I did 35 miles yesterday including Highgate Hill.

I'm in London, but it was still in single figures first thing this morning. Rained last night, then completely clear and windy in the morning, which is always a recipe for unseasonaly cold conditions.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Sep 15, 2010)

.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 15, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> nothing today. Going to my 1st spin class tonight see if that will improve miles


9 woman and me  lots of playing with their hear in mirror   and they don't seem to sweat ever. No speedO on bike so no miles or speed


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 16, 2010)

no commute today, as some fucking cunting twat nicked my bike last night. 
bolt cuttered it.

it wasnt a great bike either, it looked fucked, and made of a mish mash of bits, the tyres were worn to nothing and one of the gears slips like mad. 

cunts.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 16, 2010)

joustmaster said:


> no commute today, as some fucking cunting twat nicked my bike last night.
> bolt cuttered it.
> 
> it wasnt a great bike either, it looked fucked, and made of a mish mash of bits, the tyres were worn to nothing and one of the gears slips like mad.
> ...


 
Sorry to hear man...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 16, 2010)

My bike is in need of a service. 
Gears are slipping. Wheels untrue. 
And it's making a cluttering noise whenever I ride.
...balls.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 16, 2010)

half a commute!

chain snapped off about half way to work and had to walk it back then get 2 buses in! 

how much are bloody chains?!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 16, 2010)

ddraig said:


> how much are bloody chains?!



I pay a tenner - lasts me a year / 2,000 miles.

Don't you just need a chain tool and a power link ?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 16, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I pay a tenner - lasts me a year / 2,000 miles.
> 
> Don't you just need a chain tool and a power link ?


 
dunno, never done it
someone fixed it when they snapped it (first person i ever let use it!) and it's lasted a few weeks.
not sure i'd be confident of doing it properly
yes i know!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 16, 2010)

How many miles have you done on the chain and cogs ?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 16, 2010)

1000 ish max


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 16, 2010)

chain tool and powerlink then - or just the link and maybe some pliers to remove any broken bits.

I never take to the road without all three - I hate to have to walk in my cycling shoes.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 16, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> 9 woman and me  lots of playing with their hear in mirror   and they don't seem to sweat ever. No speedO on bike so no miles or speed


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 16, 2010)

Lovely ride home, slightly marred by humanity ...

Rat-runner, peeved that I got in front and took advantage of the bypass on the traffic hump, eventually overtook me - pointlessly - at a point where I would have been doing about 24mph ...

I got past the large assemblage of 4x4s and the *packs *of dogs near the entrance to the park - the car parks at either end are always full of large cars and the owners never have just one dog...
Then I proceded considerately - as is my wont - and a little further on, _mrs suburban housewife in twin-set and blonde perm_ exageratedly ushered her daughter "to safety" to let this dangerous 50 year old hooligan past ...

Thence to the main road and the usual selfishness where some idiot car tried to cut me up .. then another tried to overtake me dangerously - presumably assuming my headphones meant I couldn't hear his engine ...

The nearest to an accident I had was first of all a pedestrian on the mixed use path changing lanes without the merest hint of checking it was safe, but the best one was some tragic-looking geezer with a comb-over on a bike who plonked himself straight onto the path from behind a bush - totally oblivious to the existence of anyone else - perhaps my frantic bell-ringing and subsequent bad language registered after the event - but I doubt it.

I suppose it could be said that I shouldn't be riding fast on such a path, but everyone does and I take enormous care and ride right on the rough edge to leave the maximum room - and I'm regularly overtaken by younger, faster riders who don't ..

Oh well, one more spot to deliberately watch out for even more intently than before - they've upgraded the "slip road at that point - making this a different sort of danger ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2010)

you remind me of the narrator in dostoievsky's notes from underground


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm embarrassed to say I'll need to go and find a précis to understand that reference.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 16, 2010)

> It presents itself as an excerpt from the rambling memoirs of a bitter, isolated, unnamed narrator





If only he was French - I might have an excuse to read it ...

I'm so very aware I'm a Meldrew in waiting


----------



## ExtraRefined (Sep 17, 2010)

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/offers_week37Thursday10.htm?WT.z_src=main

Aldi are doing cheap winter bike clothing, thought my fellow commuters might like this.


----------



## turing test (Sep 17, 2010)

Hipster fail on the way home.

I was riding my fixed gear back from work this evening, with my courier bag.  I had a bottle of cough syrup which bounced out when I hit a predictable bump.  When I went back to pick up the glass, naturally the pink stinky syrup got all over my gloves and legs. 

That damned bottle cost 17 dollars. 

I tossed that mess in the bin (while track standing) and continued.  

I did an extra loop, and on my way home came to an intersection where I needed to stop in a bike path to cross a busy road.  So I grabbed the barriers with my left hand to stay in my pedals while looking to cross.  But since it was a curb cut my front wheel shifted in an awkward way, forcing me to grab my handle bars with my right hand.  This all worked ok except that my pinky was not lined up and got or sprained + made this horrible noise.

Oh, woe for the hipster


----------



## BigTom (Sep 17, 2010)

started a new job a couple of weeks ago and been meaning to contribute to this thread now I have a regular commute - 2.5 miles, not hilly but not flat either if that makes sense.. about 20minutes slowly in the morning so as not to sweat too much, and about 15 minutes hard on the way back - aiming to get that down to 10 minutes (or about 15mph average).. 

I like fridays - adding the mosque traffic to the school traffic means the cars are at a standstill.. I find overtaking queues of cars very enjoyable.


----------



## Sgt Howie (Sep 18, 2010)

Was waiting at the lights in the asl box yesterday morning when I felt something bump me; a car stopping behind me was braking too late. No damage done but I got a fright and shouted "CUNT" at the top of my voice. Turned round to see an mortified-looking woman behind the wheel with three small kids on the back seat. Decided they didn't really need to hear me shouting obscenties at their mum so I just shook my head at her and turned back round. In fairness to her she was making lot of apologetic gestures, some drivers wouldn't have cared as long as their bumpers weren't damaged.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 18, 2010)

What does one do if stuck behind people with their arse hanging out of their trousers ?
Does it matter if they're male or female ?

Thankfully, inappropriately dressed riders are often going slowly too so I'm not stuck there for long, but I still have yesterday's stuck in my eye.

Surely they can feel the wind whistling down there ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely 20 mile ride over the Mendips to Chilcompton for a quality fish and chip lunch with a glass of Merlot (I find beer a bit gassy on rides). There was a good hour for it to settle and I appreciated the calories on the somewhat challenging hill near the end on the way back.

I didn't have to get off and push at any point.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 20, 2010)

I had 6 miles of uninterrupted pedalling this morning - green lights from Batterse Bridge to Ladbroke Grove. Was a little puffed from it when I arrived in work.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 20, 2010)

Perfect cycling weather, no-one tried to kill me. 

Steady progress this morning after yesterday's exertions and a touch of some lurgi or other.


----------



## turing test (Sep 20, 2010)

It was pissing the way to work and the way back.  It will be pissing all week.  At least its warm piss.


----------



## plurker (Sep 20, 2010)

I spent 2 hours yesterday with the muc-off and toothbrush, so my chain is gleaming and not slipping.  I also narrowed the bars by an inch, and now it's less of a thumb-wrench to change form the one to the other gear.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 20, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> chain tool and powerlink then - or just the link and maybe some pliers to remove any broken bits.
> 
> I never take to the road without all three - I hate to have to walk in my cycling shoes.


 
no commute today, off ill!

been to halfords and the very very friendly bloke fixed my bike in 5 mins for £5!! incl my seat and checkin a few other things


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 20, 2010)

tut tut 



On yesterday's 40 mile CTC ride, I had two otherwise very sensible riders (faster than me) quite calmly admit they didn't have the where-withal to fix a puncture - one of them turned up on a bike with pedal blades working their way off the crank ends, under-inflated tyres and creaky chain.

One of them commented that "there's always someone who can fix bikes" ..

.. which is true of course, I won't leave home without the tools to get me home - only stopping short of an emergency cassette and the tools to fit it - but I'm re-considering that ...

Thankfully bikes are amazingly reliable ..


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 20, 2010)

Wanker central this evening - dangerously and needlessly overtaken by a twat in a 4X4 desperate to whack golf balls into a net. I confess I resorted to a USA-style finger, and followed it up by making like I might be able to follow it up.

Then it was an Audi belting down the lane towards me. I got in its way and made it stop. It had its lights on - a shame I didn't remember to stare at the driver as I pulled around it.

I took my helmet in the park, partly to show off my grey hair and I reckon I got admiring looks from a lady dog-walker. I wonder if I could get a SAGA jersey printed ?

After getting in the way of some traffic on the main road - looking back at them square in the face (they *never *let people out), a bit further on I couldn't resist shouting "whee" at 4 youths in an open top who clearly thought themselves cool ...

Grey Power !!!!


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 20, 2010)

GG Angry again, You tried Anger Management


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 20, 2010)

Nothing like it for getting me moving. I had 4 or 5 hours of very civilised riding yesterday - today I was on my own.


----------



## turing test (Sep 21, 2010)

It has been pissing here the last two days and will continue for a couple more days.  At least it’s warm.  

Anyway, my shoes and gloves are soggy, and are smelling ripe.  I have my shoes in a box covered with my rain cape so their bouquet won’t disturb my office.   If I take the cape off it stinks right up.  Tomorrow I have to go out to Ipswich and give a little talk to some schoolies so no cycling, maybe I will stuff some newspaper in my shoes and try to dry them this evening.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2010)

With regards stinky clothes, I've been a right embarrassment, but I've now got 5 pairs of *gloves *- the two pairs of knackered ski gloves definitely aren't waterproof and are a nightmare to wash - so stink most of the time, but I now have three pairs of Aldi ones which claim to be waterproof - the first pair I bought weren't - but they dry easily :- 

51 % polyester
27 % polyamide
16 % polyurethane
5 % elasthane
1 % cotton

the recent two pairs have a different fabric mix listed :-

63 % polyester
33 % polyamide
4 % elasthane

I'm going to need something extra for the few weeks of genuinely cold weather. Perhaps over-mitts.

---

*Shoes *are desperate too. I have size 13 feet, can't cycle in thick soles and don't want to start clipping-in, so I go for indoor soccer shoes with stiffeners uncomfortably inserted on top of the lining - the soles only last a couple of years as they're thin, and I have pedals with spikes, and I've waited too long ...

---------

The current BMX pedals (bought by accident years ago) are particularly nasty and catch my ankles when pushing.

My other pedals are awaiting being sawn off my old blades - I didn't know about copaslip grease when I fitted them. The Allen key with metre-long extension snapped and I don't hold out hope for the spanner which I don't have anyway.
Annoyingly I may be about to buy an identical chainset and could have swapped the sprockets over (new cogs costing more than the whole thing)

---------

My new shoes arrived yesterday and were *white *so have to go back - costing me another week and a half at least. It was embarrassing enough having to wear Nike shoes ..but the new ones seem to have removable liners - so maybe I will be able to construct a decent shoe - if I can find out how to DIY an extra sole layer, better still.

When I settle on something, I'll make sure I have at least two pairs.

Since it's a mountain bike with stompy pedals, I ought to at least try the various options I've heard of - including safety boots with steel toecaps !
(very cheap to buy ).

----------------

I think this palaver is part of the reason I detest fashion so much.


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 21, 2010)

It was dark and foggy through the forest this morning , visibility was almost nothing and I got blinded by cars with their full beams on several times . It's still fairly warm at the moment but when the temperature starts to drop I'm going to have to think of some way to keep myself warm ( mainly my legs , I have enough tops to do the job ) which won't cost too much .
I'm getting a bit worried about what the roads will be like once the temperature drops as well , I don't fancy riding on pitch black roads with almost no visibility and icey roads , so I may have think about getting the train part of the way and then going straight onto the A roads which will cut about 7 miles off my journey .


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2010)

Seemed a bit sluggish, but I think it was because the Bristol to Bath path was almost gridlocked for a bit - with a mobility scooter at the front, lots of pedestrians, and some of the world's slowest cyclists  and with streams of city boys coming the other way doing their Cavendish impressions 

Somehow climbed up a hill on my 48 tooth cog - thinking it was my 38, so I did a Schleck when I changed down ...

But I powered my way through at the end, and got in ponging a bit, so hopefully that was fat I was burning - though last night I'm afraid I caved into the Xmas pud and marzipan stollen  - bloody Aldi.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 21, 2010)

lush today on fixed bike


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 22, 2010)

I think I'm probably lucky to be alive this morning , I missed a head on collision by about 30cm . 
Some twat decided he was going to overtake about 4 cars and pretty much forced me off the road ( I was cycling in the opposite direction ) , he also had his full headlights on so I was fucking blinded as well and there was no way he wouldn't have been able to see me .


----------



## turing test (Sep 22, 2010)

I had something similar happen back in Atlanta.  It was the middle of the day and literally 100 meters from my doorstep this guy came at me pretty fast in my lane.  I steered up an embankment and out of the road.  I was lucky and saw him coming early.  A fucking police car was chasing him (also in the wrong lane).


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 22, 2010)

Abolsutely splendid ride in. I started my journey 30 mins later than normal and noticed that South of the river the traffic volume was less than my normal start time, but as soon as I got to Sloane Sq it went mental busy! Normally tis the other way round - Tulse-Battersea is usally really busy, Sloane Sq to South Ken/Gloc Rd fairly quiet. The difference 30 minutes make!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm lucky in that my head-on interactions are deliberate on my part.

I was on the approach to a recently built primary school.  I'm always in the middle of the road there anyway because vans park on corners, and dozy commuters are wont to pull out without engaging their wetware.. as it happens this morning I'd just passed a sweet little pink and yellow dayglo troupe of dad escorting his two little ones (all on bikes) across the worst junction for that, when a school run mum (?) came towards me much too fast. 

I could possibly have pulled right over, but I had my lights on and I was in the right mood so I brought her to a stop. I didn't catch what she said. I wish I'd had my helmet off for the full "Grey Avenger" effect. I must practice shouting "put your siren on then ! " or somesuch.
(Had I been driving a car, she presumably wouldn't have expected me to make way for her "emergency dash.")

I find myself doing that a lot around there. Hopefully in a year or two I'll get them all educated

.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 22, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm so very aware I'm a Meldrew in waiting


 
Waiting?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 22, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Waiting?


 
Actually I'm more of a "Hell's Grandad". 

Far too many wimpy cyclists about - except when they're interacting with pedestrians.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2010)

i love riding my bike


----------



## Sgt Howie (Sep 22, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i love riding my bike


 
I also love riding my bike.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2010)

mind you someone nearly ran me over on the way in. i was in a bike lane and going quite slowly but the stationary traffic to the right of me must have blocked the view of traffic on the other side of the road trying to turn right across me, cos even though i slowed down when i saw a suspicious gap to the right of me, i was nearly knocked over by a rather swiftly turning car who obviously wasn't aware of the cycling lane. he swore at me, but only, i think, in relief that he hadn't hit me. i breather a sigh of relief and carried on.


----------



## turing test (Sep 23, 2010)

I had a nice ride in and did an extra 20 minutes on the west side of the river (Dutton Park, Yeronga).  It’s finally stopped raining but is still pretty cloudy.  I was needed because I have only gotten about 90 minutes on the bike so far this week. 

When  I got to work I was looking at a guys flicker site that is taking pictures of bicycle commuters in town for some kind of an art thing.  He came by and took our pictures about 4 months ago.  I will post one here in a second.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 23, 2010)

Good to see someone with a sensible basket on the back.


----------



## turing test (Sep 23, 2010)

That basket died a few months back; it was bolted on with plumbing clamps.  I have moved on to a more expensive model, which is detachable.  Unfortunately the attachment mechanism has some play so I may have to go back to the clamps.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm trying to come up with something to stabilise the top of mine by clamping it to the seat-post - though perhaps not solidly - not that I have to adjust the seat height that often.

The cable ties going down to beneath the seat post clamp aren't very effective or elegant.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2010)

drizzly but fine, got too close to the back of a lorry on a turn tho


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2010)

saw a nasty accident this morning. think it was fatal. bloke on a scooter and a lorry.


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 24, 2010)

I got a puncture yesterday morning riding over broken glass , I thought I'd managed to get away with since I got the rest of the way to work with no trouble but when I went to go home the tyre was flat . Looks like it's a trip to the bike shop to get a puncture repair kit and some new inner tubes and maybe a portable pump so I can actually fix punctures when I'm not at home


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2010)

Almost ideal conditions this morning - ideal for using my lights to best advantage. 

I could have done without the yoof who passed me who'd been bathing in Lynx or somesuch foul ungent. I can still taste it 45 minutes later.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Sep 24, 2010)

First morning of the year I've had to use lights. Managed sub 40 minutes despite unfilterable traffic and minimal RLJing.


----------



## ringo (Sep 24, 2010)

Rode through a set of lights just as it went from green to orange, the bloke jaywalking across the road at the time treated me to a torrent of abuse, which was nice.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Sep 24, 2010)

Beautiful autumn weather up here - blue skies, cool temps.  My 1 year old passenger man can now reach far enough forward in his seat to pat me on my back, which is rather disturbing when you're blitzing down a hill.  Also managed to catch pretty much every light, so all in a damned lovely commute.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2010)

Bang !

Something snapped under my saddle, but I didn't hear anything fall on the ground and I was in the zone as it were, so I got all the way home slightly precariously - hoping I didn't end up impaled and  worrying that I might not get it fixed in time for Sunday's ride ...

Luckily it was just the head off the rear hex screw on the saddle clamp of my Roxshox seatpost. I should be able to bodge it with a generic ALDI screw o) while I try to source a pair of high tensile replacements (not taking any chances) ...

It could have been nasty if I'd been leaning into a bend ...

The most annoying thing is that by accident I'd hit apon a relatively comfortable saddle position ...


----------



## BigTom (Sep 24, 2010)

had a nice week, with no real incidents - people are giving me more space since I followed the advice somewhere back on this thread to ride about 1 metre out from the curb.  Once again friday mosque traffic made my journey home not just nice, but enjoyable, passing long queues of car traffic, knowing that I'm getting home quicker than those in cars and feeling safer because cars are going slower..


----------



## ExtraRefined (Sep 24, 2010)

Ugh that sucked, headwind, rain, idiotic drivers, 4 separate ambulances to dodge, fucking nodders weaving everywhere. Fridays


----------



## hiccup (Sep 24, 2010)

Hell of a headwind. Nearly came to a standstill going over Kew Bridge.  Felt like I'd earned a beer by the time I got home.


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 24, 2010)

not relevant to the thread but  just found out shimano spd-sl pedals are *perfect* for openin beer bottles  *hic*


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh well, my saddle clamp bolt breaking had a positive outcome.

I swapped over the one remaining bolt on the principle that it was the one under stress and bodged the other with a hex bolt and washers from an Aldi assortment. On the way into town I almost managed to get the seat back to the position it had been in. 

I tried two bike shops - the second one having a good reputation and neither of them could supply me with a suitable high tensile M6 bolt. 
I'm hoping the temporary one holds for tomorrow's ride and have a second one in my bag just in case.

While I was there I took a punt on a new cheapo Shimano HG40 chain, fitted it, and things are much smoother. 

First time I've replaced a chain midway through the life of a cassette / front sprockets. 3 months / 800-odd miles since I fitted all new bits. (600 miles commuting, plus 4 or 5 50-milers ...and it was rough several hundred miles ago.

So that's 4 chains a year at £12 to £15 ....


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh well, after some investigation on the CTC forums, it seems my chain cleaning was doing more harm than good, so I'm going to change my technique - probably involving two chains - and different lube.


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 25, 2010)

are you not gonna reveal what it is about your chain cleaning technique that was causing harm?


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Stand down side of house Fuck that to cold for me to got out. So went for swim instead.
Not pay 50 pounds for 3/4 or shorts and them MTB tights to how much plus look like nob.


 sorry tights wears


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 25, 2010)

Herbsman. said:


> are you not gonna reveal what it is about your chain cleaning technique that was causing harm?


 
I bought a can of Muc-Off with a cleaning bath attached. (I didn't even clean the bath between uses )

I just gave it a few cycles through the bath, and finished off with a rag - cleaned the worst of the crap off the cogs and jockey wheels with brushes ..

All I was doing was washing all the oil out of the chain and probably helping the grit get right in there. I didn't let it dry off, so I doubt the fresh oil actually got in properly.

Previous years I just kept sloshing more oil on. 

Not sure I have the patience for this, but there's scope for me to make a motorised tumbler ... :-

http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=32617&p=257736&hilit=chain+cleaning#p257736


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 26, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Stand down side of house Fuck that to cold for me to got out. So went for swim instead.
> Not pay 50 pounds for 3/4 or shorts and them MTB tights to how much plus look like nob.
> 
> 
> sorry tights wears



I was interrogated on the ride today about not wearing cycle-specific clothing, but as it was the female ride leader I was too embarrassed to describe my "two pants" solution. 

Didn't feel the need to wear long trousers today in spite of the Northerly wind.

35 mile ride to Wotton Under Edge and back - the two cake breaks were a bit close to the fish and chips for my liking. 

Quite a gentle ride.

Had it been Saturday, I might well have gone out (today) for a blast to Bath and back ...


----------



## stavros (Sep 26, 2010)

I didn't really feel up for it this morning. I still went out, as I do every weekend morning, but I didn't feel any impetus to push myself. Bit odd really.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 27, 2010)

Fairly well energised after yesterday's  ride - or at least my muscles were ready for action.
I only had the slightest twinge of cramp in the night. 

I reckon I'm burning fat at the moment. In spite of a very thorough bath this morning, I arrived at work aware of a sweet odour. Luckily, cotton tee shirts seem to mop it up pretty well.

I had the same embarrassment yesterday when we stopped for lunch - luckily the fellow rider I was with said he couldn't smell it.

Note to self to take a clean tee shirt to change into on my next Sunday ride.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 27, 2010)

nice ride in, had to wear a fleece for first time due to gloominess tho


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 27, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Fairly well energised after yesterday's  ride - or at least my muscles were ready for action.
> I only had the slightest twinge of cramp in the night.
> 
> I reckon I'm burning fat at the moment. In spite of a very thorough bath this morning, I arrived at work aware of a sweet odour. Luckily, cotton tee shirts seem to mop it up pretty well.
> ...


 
When you say 'sweet odour'... you  mean actually sweet?  I dont want to worry you but that could be something you might want to ask your doctor about.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 27, 2010)

evening ride Looks out window . Non to wet & cold


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh no, no more doctors - after the "fun" I had with my bottom problems.  The worst of it is it flags me up as "worried well" ...maybe I should change surgery ...

I ponged again after the dash home. It's sweet initially, but after a while my removed tee shirt has a hint of ammonia.

I did a Google and one site said it was down to being deficient in what was needed to metabolise amino acids properly - i.e via the kidneys -  according to them, my running on empty first thing in the morning is one reason, insufficient hydration is the other.

Though that doesn't fully explain cthe homeward journey - though I'm managing to keep my calorie intake down at the moment... with nothing worse than a banana and a few dates around 3pm ...

I'm definitely exercising harder at the moment - using the stairs at work etc. I wouldn't be surprised if I was losing weight. I'm better than average on my group rides now in terms of hills and stuff. 

I started sneezing earlier - so I've got some sort of lurgy - though hopefully the sneezing rules out a kidney infection.


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 27, 2010)

got another fucking puncture this morning .


----------



## turing test (Sep 28, 2010)

Yesterday I had a job interview at my office so I took the bus to be wrinkle free.  Instead I rode my rollers for 45 minutes.  I still didn’t get the fucking job.

So this morning I road about 90 minutes, exploring a neighbourhood which is next to where I go for extra miles called Annerley.  There are major hills and narrow little traveld streets over there.  I might need to make it part of my regular ride.  I will look to find a picture of Annerley

Here is a street view of one of the steeper roads I was on today


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2010)

It looks like it would be somewhat warm come summer 

This morning in Bristol was grey and drizzly so the roads were almost grid-locked.

As for the railway path - it was surprisingly busy - though not by the boy-racers - apart from the idiots with the flashing front lights, a spectacularly stupid and pointless bit of overtaking on a crowded corner (that was being negociated by, among others, someone towing a kiddie trailer. ) - was done by someone with a medic's red cross on the back of his high-viz ... I wish I could have thought of something more clever to say, but I muttered something along the lines of its being handy to have first aid available ..
It comes to something when you have to get in the way of idiot *cyclists *wanting to dangerously overtake.

Hopefully the changing season will eventually thin them out a bit.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 28, 2010)

still gloomy but drier(ish)
and they've removed a load of the roadwork barriers in Cardiff so it 'looks nice' for the pissing golf in Newport. the cars/trucks/buses are going faster even though the roadworks are not finished!


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 28, 2010)

Some idiot opened a car door right in front of me and I had to swerve violently to avoid being merked.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2010)

spacemonkey said:


> Some idiot opened a car door right in front of me and I had to swerve violently to avoid being merked.


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 28, 2010)

I can't watch that in work. 

I was in a cycle lane on a busy road when it happened.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 28, 2010)

No cycling for me.
Bike is playing up and I don't know how to sort the gears from slipping...

Public transport really sucks.
On a bike, it takes me under 30 mins to get to work.
Bus/ tube takes an 55 mins.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2010)

spacemonkey said:


> I was in a cycle lane on a busy road when it happened.


 
A challenge I know when councils provide inappropriate cycle lanes, but you should *never* ride near enough to car doors so that they can be a threat.
Every night I disobey a cycle lane on a country road because it passes across concealed entrances.

Any chance of posting a map reference ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> No cycling for me.
> Bike is playing up and I don't know how to sort the gears from slipping...


Either adjust your rear changer for the middle of both cogs - maybe as simple as cable tension - , or replace the chain / sprockets.

Local councils often offer bicycle maintenance courses.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 28, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


>




Recently Some arse had a go at me for riding in the middle of the road and "holding him up" when we stopped at some lights. I asked him if he had ever been hit by a car door opening when he had been on a bike. He said no so I told him to "piss off then".


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> Recently Some arse had a go at me for riding in the middle of the road and "holding him up" when we stopped at some lights. I asked him if he had ever been hit by a car door opening when he had been on a bike. He said no so I told him to "piss off then".



I'm lucky in that I can achieve spurts of 15 to 25mph on main roads when avoiding parked cars. Not sure how I would advise a frail or very new cyclist. Perhaps at barely above walking speed it's OK to cycle really close ... 

I weigh 250lbs and came to cycling via motorcycles ranging from 50 to 750cc, so have never had much fear of arseholes in cars.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 28, 2010)

The thing that annoyed me was I was not going slow. I would say around 15-20mph. Plus I was only in front of him for about a minute. Probably just one of these ignorant bastards who hates all other road users if they dare to get in his way.


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, I will see if I can give you a googlemaps reference when I get home.

I'm new to cycling really, commuter cycling anyway. 

I'm trying to be safe and courteous, but this took me by suprise. I'll have to be more careful!


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 28, 2010)

spacemonkey said:


> Yeah, I will see if I can give you a googlemaps reference when I get home.
> 
> I'm new to cycling really, commuter cycling anyway.
> 
> I'm trying to be safe and courteous, but this took me by suprise. I'll have to be more careful!


 

I know it's negative but you just have to assume the worst at all times. Keep your eyes open and don't let people intimidate you. You have as much right to be on the road as they do.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 28, 2010)

spacemonkey said:


> Yeah, I will see if I can give you a googlemaps reference when I get home.
> 
> I'm new to cycling really, commuter cycling anyway.
> 
> I'm trying to be safe and courteous, but this took me by suprise. I'll have to be more careful!



sorry to hear that mate, had a few near misses in town/CBE/Cathedral rd and tend to tell someone off almost daily
you got to presume they are all idiots!

these really helped me with safety and asserting my rights on the road even tho i'd been commuting for a bit
http://cycletrainingwales.org.uk/
hope you and your shiny bike don't get damaged!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2010)

Holy crap I was on one tonight.

I'm somewhat feverish. I hope it isn't a kidney infection because I can't afford time off work at the moment - I'm really not up for strong antibiotics either ...

Anyhow, first of all I pulled out onto a "mixed use pavement" only to be narrowly missed by an idiot on a bike hurtling along at breakneck speed. 
(this was a pedestrian as well as cyclists' entrance to the site)

Then I had various jostlings with cars on the back road. I'm pretty sure they all know me by now.

I pulled out onto the main road sort of deliberately ahead of a breakdown truck that was going much too fast towards the hospital entrance, then got firmly in its way. (there really is not enough room for a vehicle like that to safely overtake) - heading for a roundabout he decided to have a game of chicken. I decided not to be killed and contented myself with a traditional gesture. With which he responded with some epithet or other ...

Through the park and I was overtaken stupidly by a white van that honked at me as it sailed by so I couldn't resist putting the fear of god into a youth in a VW coming too fast the other way. It's amazing how much confidence you get from lights like mine. 

Continued to challenge preconceptions about cyclists by cutting in front of a builder's van (it's the only way to get out onto the road at that junction) - I easily got well ahead of it, but it must have been desperate to catch up because it then proceeded to try to scare me out of the way by revving behind me on a side road.
There were cars ahead at the next roundabout so I had the moral victory as I nipped onto the railway path ...

One of these days I'm going to get targeted by a driver remembering me from last time ...


----------



## BigTom (Sep 28, 2010)

that's alot of things GG - how long is your journey?.. I do a 2.5 mile commute each way, down minor roads bar about 200 yards down an A road and rarely have any incidents.
I did have a driver overtake me in a very bad place today - on a normal width road (ie: one lane in each direction, ~3 car width lengths), with an oncoming car - I seriously thought they were about to crash into the oncoming car, but instead they came past far to close to me.. I did flick the V's at them as I could have tapped on their window as they passed me by.

Also had a car overtake me as I looked back to check before signalling right, which was fair enough but a bit of a shock as I hadn't heard it behind me and wasn't expecting it.

Much pleasure overtaking queues of traffic over the small heath highway bridge as per usual, and a pleasant surprise as a 7.5t driver pulled in in the traffic to give me more space as I overtook the cars on my side, none of the cars did the same - there was enough space for me to go up the middle anyway but it's always nice when they move to give me more.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2010)

There's quite an art to looking back without some idiot overtaking - I'm thinking of fitting a discrete mirror .. mostly I indicate at the same time as looking ...

It's 5 1/2 miles home. I do my best to have the minimum of interaction with the caged community. You should have seen the queue trying to get off the site this evening - I would guess most of them half my age and travelling no further than me.

I hate 4-wheeled bullies . I don't expect any more of them than I do of myself when I get behind a driving wheel - which is as infrequently as possible - nearly 2 years now.

I'm a 250lb ex-biker and can dish it out to a certain extent - though there's a fair amount of bluff as in reality I wouldn't stand a chance in a fight - I'm a dancer with a liking for fragrant lilies, not a fighter .

I feel a duty to all the other cyclists who are intimidated off the roads. Mr. White van man gets a coronary when he tries to scrap with me, I just get fitter and fitter ... the lad in the Golf looked terrified when I glared at him through his windscreen.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Top ride tonight no wind no rain no bats
Spin class was hot.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2010)

I wish I had bats. 

I cycle through country-ish areas, but I'm guessing all the buildings are too tidy so there are very few potential roosts.


----------



## turing test (Sep 29, 2010)

There are tons of fruit bats around here.  But I get home from work before it gets dark. They don't fly like insect eaters, they fly very straight like birds.  Since I love to post pictures I might find some.

That was to easy


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2010)

Near ideal conditions. Annoying though having to risk my life getting past queues of fit 20-somethings sealed into metal boxes.

If only they would un-invent those hideous blinding idiot lights - mind you with some of the idiotic overtaking going on along the path, perhaps they have a point.


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 29, 2010)

Now that the summer has gone I'm not using my evenings for outdoor exercise or outdoor drinking.  Instead I went to a spin class yesterday.  As a result my ride in this morning was very hard!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2010)

It'll pay dividends though. 

I find that the day after a long ride, my *muscles *are ready to go, but sooner or later my body can't supply the oomph necessary.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 29, 2010)

veeeeery wet
slightly drowned rat look but lucky to have a drying room!

a coach was parked blocking off most of a pedestrian crossing on way and when i said he should move it his only response was to say it wasn't covering the whole crossing!  then he nearly reversed it into me as i was crossing and drove off


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 29, 2010)

got in with no punctures today  and I missed the rain  . I even heard an owl this morning


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2010)

I managed to get home without getting angry with anyone. 

First time out with my new cycling shoes - Diadora Trailrider - jury's out on whether I've made the change from modified indoor soccer shoes - unless they soften up a lot, I'm not going to be doing much walking in them.

My new cycle computer claims I hit 28MPH at one stage ... I'd better properly measure my wheel circumference...


----------



## BigTom (Sep 29, 2010)

wet, should have taken my waterproof trousers with me this morning.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 29, 2010)

Still on the bus. But order a new bike via the work/evans thing today. So I should be back cycling by the time its proper shitting it down.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2010)

joustmaster said:


> Still on the bus. But order a new bike via the work/evans thing today. So I should be back cycling by the time its proper shitting it down.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 30, 2010)

Got an apology from one of the brothers Saatchi (Charles I think - the one who still runs an ad agency and doesn't spend money on art and is married to Nigella). Got cut up by his Continental R crossing the road at the lights by Princess Gate while turning into Hyde Park, and he wound his window down and said 'Sorry about that.' 

Bike feels sweet as a nut after it's service, and I was loving the crisp morning today.


----------



## plurker (Sep 30, 2010)

all my gear was still wet from last night, so I'm a little damp still, and the lack of gloves means my hands are a little cold. To put that into perspective though, my colleague just came in looking shaken and said that there's a cyclist down under a lorry at Ludgate Circus, looked bad


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 30, 2010)

The timetable has changed at work so I'm having to start half an hour earlier - with my commute now being 07.30 to 08.00.

Fewer cyclists which is a good thing - hopefully should have the n00bs with the blinding strobing headlamps trained in a week or two - there seemed to be fewer of the macho boy racer types about.

Unfortunately the school run cars were backing up just as badly ...


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 30, 2010)

BigTom said:


> wet, should have taken my waterproof trousers with me this morning.


 wtf?


----------



## turing test (Oct 1, 2010)

Yesterday evening was nice, I did a little extra along the multi use path next to the river, then turned around and went by the bottle shop.  Six bottles of wine + a litre of Gin will slow you down when you start up a hill.  

This morning I sprinted to catch a light to cross Gailey (the road not my attitude).  I caught it, and sprinted well I think.  All the time on the rollers this week has sped my legs up a little.  I went the shortest way because I want 6 hours total (for the work week), and I already have 5.3.  

I am afraid it will be raining on the way home, unfortunately it has been unseasonably cold.  Worse we are planning on going to Chinese tonight and I don’t want to be wet at dinner.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 1, 2010)

> Richard Gailey, Sr. (22 April 1834–1924) was an Irish-born Australian architect.
> 
> Gailey was born in Donegal, Ireland and emigrated to Australia in 1864, becoming an influential and prolific architect in colonial-era Brisbane. He died in Brisbane.



It all looks rather warm and dry on Google. 

Sadly there's now a huge dollop of wet stuff over the south west of the UK, so I'm going to be wearing my fully waterproof gear going to work, and Sunday's ride looks like a washout.


----------



## turing test (Oct 1, 2010)

Sir Johannes Bjelke-Petersen was Queensland Premier back in the 70's and 80's.  He was notorious for tearing down all the nice old stuff (ocasionally in the middle of the night).  Sadly architecture wise a lot of Brisee looks like an American strip mall.  



Richard Gailey, Sr. (22 April 1834–1924) was an Irish-born Australian architect.

Gailey was born in Donegal, Ireland and emigrated to Australia in 1864, becoming an influential and prolific architect in colonial-era Brisbane. He died in Brisbane


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 1, 2010)

Not a very nice trip in.

I came within a whisker of colliding with one thug coming in the opposite direction who was determined not to make allowances for other cyclists overtaking pedestrians. My basic rule is that once committed, I'll take the hit rather than encroach on the pedestrian.

Then a n00b with a strobe .. then another thug with one who didn't like me telling him to turn it off....

Then we come to the one bit of traffic I encounter on a daily basis.  Whopping great waste disposal lorry ahead - clearly positioned to turn right, but I still chose not to go up the inside, then this young woman on a touring bike with no front light or even a high vis, and a teeny flashing rear light comes up behind me and instead of squeezing past or saying something, decides to overtake it on the "correct side" (as if there was a correct side on a drizzly, grey morning), but then I see her pull dangerously in front of it to cut back into the inside lane ahead of me ...

100 yards on as I passed her, I felt obliged to point out how hairy a manouevre that had been. (I hope youngsters know whet "hairy" means in that context.  ) In retrospect I feel slightly responsible - perhaps my back light meant she couldn't bear to stay behind me crawling up the hill ...

Having passed 50 and having been cycling up that hill for the past 23 years, I'm starting to feel it's my duty not to remain silent.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 1, 2010)

Herbsman. said:


> wtf?



that was on wednesday and it was pissing it down on my ride home, got soaked and was very cold and wet when I got back.. thursday was fine weather, today was ok, I had my waterproof trousers with me (as well as a jacket obviously) since the forecast was for heavy rain but by the time I left it was only light.

not sure if you were just confused about the day or why someone would wear waterproof trousers?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 1, 2010)

The last of the rain eased off half way home so I stopped to take my coat off.

Railway path nicely quiet so I hit 20MPH on the home straight. 

My Lidl computer says I burned 312 calories ...


----------



## ExtraRefined (Oct 1, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> The last of the rain eased off half way home so I stopped to take my coat off.
> 
> Railway path nicely quiet so I hit 20MPH on the home straight.
> 
> My Lidl computer says I burned 312 calories ...



If it's not got an HRM it won't be even remotely accurate.

I got totally soaked. Need some proper waterproof gear before it gets cold too.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 1, 2010)

wet!


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 1, 2010)

ExtraRefined said:


> If it's not got an HRM it won't be even remotely accurate.


It cost £3 

I bet I burned off a few calories though - fat bloke pedalling flat out  most of the way home.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Oct 1, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> It cost £3
> 
> I bet I burned off a few calories though - fat bloke pedalling flat out  most of the way home.


 
Oh it could be low, I'm not presuming it will be registering too high, just that speed alone gives no real indication of power, ignoring as it does the type of bike, rider weight, headwind, gradient etc.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Been to the woods 15 miles must learn to breath tho my nose in & out that I stop eating the slop.

Today been a good day


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 2, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Been to the woods 15 miles must learn to breath tho my nose in & out that I stop eating the slop.
> 
> Today been a good day



At least you can spit it out though


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 3, 2010)

Flipping rain.

There was a ride today, but I didn't go, based on how it looked at breakfast time.
Now that it's too late of course it starts clearing up - albeit I would have been riding into what what was left of it ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 3, 2010)

The sun's out now - it's really taking the p*ss .


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 4, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a bike that's suitable for the rain? 
And any good waterproof wear?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Can anyone recommend a bike that's suitable for the rain?


Any bike that can't take a bit of rain is a poor one indeed 

Personally, after going through 10 speeds and hybrids, I now have a roadified mountain bike which is very reliable - for both daily commutes and weekly 40 milers ..


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 4, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Can anyone recommend a bike that's suitable for the rain?
> And any good waterproof wear?


 
Any bike with mud guards!  Single speeds are good for winter riding as they have minimal maintenance.

Waterproofs depends on your budget.  Aldi and Lidil do good bike stuff but not all the time.


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 4, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> View attachment 11956


 
I cycled around this area (Bath / Bradford on Avon / Combe Hay) a couple of weeks ago and it's great riding!  I particularly like the canal between Bath and Bradford on Avon.

Getting there was a horrible ride though.  I cycled from Oxford without doing much route planning and relying on my phone using Google Maps - walking mode.  It took us down the Bath Road - eek!


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2010)

Shorts were still wet from the laundry, so I thought I would try my chinos - seeing as the central heating / car people at work get a bit funny when I refuse to acknowledge the end of summer.
Ripped them open when I got on the bike, so I'm at work wearing a pair that are slightly too small, and not looking forward to the ride home.

I'll be back in shorts tomorrow and ordering two new pairs of 42 inch waist Chinos ...


----------



## chintz (Oct 4, 2010)

kept my arse and back dry this morning thanks to the mudguards I fitted at the weekend


----------



## Crispy (Oct 4, 2010)

What's your problem with flashing lights, gg?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 4, 2010)

chintz said:


> kept my arse and back dry this morning thanks to the mudguards I fitted at the weekend


and the face of the person behind you


----------



## ddraig (Oct 4, 2010)

suprisingly dry (ish) in Cardiff today
no of cyclists dropping off now as the cold air hits, lightweights!


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2010)

Crispy said:


> What's your problem with flashing lights, gg?


 
I don't ride in busy traffic, so I can't really comment about that. And I have fiercely bright static "be seen" lights that aren't nice to be close to. I was in a queue of cars this morning and felt I needed to bring forward my "dimmer" upgrade even for that situation.

*On a suburban off-road path*, there is no justification for fiercely bright lights of any description, and the handlebar mounted ones aimed directly at other riders are a menace - what are they saying ? - either "get out of my way", or "please don't crash into me" ... ?

I feel sorry for those who can't afford decent lights, but you can get decent battery back lights now that are at least as bright as a motorcycle tail light.

Flashing *front *lights have no role away from unlit country roads as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> and the face of the person behind you


 
My mountain bike rear mudguard isn't fully "CTC-compliant" yet and I have at times deliberately gone through puddles to freak out any skinny racer-boys using me as a windshield.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks guys.
Was thinking of a bike with brake-discs and tyres with more traction.
Cos road bike is getting scary at times, I'm skidding loads and losing confidence!

Hybrid single-speed, brake discs and a mud guard? (mountain bikes are too heavy still, even with the forks removed/ tyres changed).

Was thinking of spending £100 on rain gear, including glasses...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> I particularly like the canal between Bath and Bradford on Avon.


The canal path is narrow though - wouldn't make for a chatty group ride - I might have made the effort if we'd been going somewhere I hadn't been before ... in the end I nipped out by myself in the afternoon, but felt a bit peeky to be honest so only got as far as Saltford, then made a social call on my brother on the way back.


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm getting a bit worried about my bike , it seems to be drifting to the right a little . I'm hoping I haven't got a bent frame or anything because I can't afford a replacement bike at the moment . Has anyone got an idea what could be causing it ?


----------



## Kanda (Oct 4, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> My mountain bike rear mudguard isn't fully "CTC-compliant" yet and I have at times deliberately gone through puddles to freak out any skinny racer-boys using me as a windshield.


 
Idiot


----------



## colacubes (Oct 4, 2010)

My commute was fine apart from the discovery that some fucker has nicked my lights off my bike


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Flashing *front *lights have no role away from unlit country roads as far as I'm concerned.


i have flashing front and rear lights - i feel safer with them on


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 4, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i have flashing front and rear lights - i feel safer with them on



I have flashing and static front and rear lights ( I'm going to get a head lamp and maybe another front light as well ) .


----------



## Crispy (Oct 4, 2010)

Hand on a sec, surely an unlit country road is exactly when you _don't_ want a flashing light, but a proper beam that lights up the road ahead?


----------



## plurker (Oct 4, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Idiot


Got to agree with that tbh. gg, from your postings here you sound like the sort of cyclist who gives the rest of us a bad name, deliberately obstructing drivers, shouting at people, and deliberately cycling through puddles to splash people behind you?  Get a grip man.

Talking of which, wet road + slicks + bus pulling out in front of me this mornign led to my wheels locking up momentarily, wondeirng if I should get some tyres with a bit more grip now winter's coming...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 4, 2010)

plurker said:


> from your postings here you sound like the sort of cyclist who gives the rest of us a bad name, deliberately obstructing drivers, shouting at people, and deliberately cycling through puddles to splash people behind you?  Get a grip man.


 

What you on about? I think he's awesome.
Wish more of us were like him, it sounds like fun!


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Hand on a sec, surely an unlit country road is exactly when you _don't_ want a flashing light, but a proper beam that lights up the road ahead?


 
Sorry, I meant both. I suspect even I might resort to flashing lights fore and aft if I was expecting just the occaisional car on a long night ride.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i have flashing front and rear lights - i feel safer with them on


 
I hope you don't use them off-road.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I hope you don't use them off-road.


 
course not - i like to ride my ROAD bike on the ROAD. don't see the appeal of off-roading.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2010)

plurker said:


> Talking of which, wet road + slicks + bus pulling out in front of me this mornign led to my wheels locking up momentarily, wondeirng if I should get some tyres with a bit more grip now winter's coming...


By all accounts, tread makes no difference at all on bike tyres. - according to Sheldon Brown, and the resident CTC experts.
http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=42658&hilit=tread


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> course not - i like to ride my ROAD bike on the ROAD. don't see the appeal of off-roading.


 
I mean on shared paths 

As for me giving cyclists a bad name by being in the faces of the caged public .. suit yourselves and continue to wobble along in the gutter, or pass close to car doors at 20mph.

The splashing boy racers thing is more of an ambition - since they never have mudguards, they usually avoid puddles anyway.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> course not - i like to ride my ROAD bike on the ROAD. don't see the appeal of off-roading.


 
nope, i try to avoid them cos i like riding fast.


----------



## plurker (Oct 4, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> suit yourselves and continue to wobble along in the gutter, or pass close to car doors at 20mph.


I do neither, I also don't deliberately antagonise people. 
Having had one fella chase me in down brixton hill a rangerover with his passenger leaning out the window swinging a metal bar at me, just for shouting at him when he cut me up, I've learnt my lesson...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> nope, i try to avoid them cos i like riding fast.


If you lived where I do, I very much doubt you would be using main commuter routes in place of the lovely Bristol to Bath railway path.

When it's reasonably quiet, I routinely hit 20MPH on the home straight without endangering myself or others.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 4, 2010)

plurker said:


> I do neither, I also don't deliberately antagonise people.
> Having had one fella chase me in down brixton hill a rangerover with his passenger leaning out the window swinging a metal bar at me, just for shouting at him when he cut me up, I've learnt my lesson...


 
Fuckin' hell. 
What happened after that?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2010)

plurker said:


> I do neither, I also don't deliberately antagonise people.


I don't antagonise, I educate. And try to change people's perception of what cyclists are likely to do.
(I don't jump red lights either)
I'm flexible in my approach. 99 percent of the time it's simply about asserting yourself well in advance.

I confess my argument with the car transporter last week was a bit iffy, but calculated - he would have lost his job if he'd pusherd it too far.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 4, 2010)

Lovely relaxed ride in, actually behaved myself at _all_ the lights I went through and my new fluro Altura got it's first wear today.

Left a bit late, and noticed the weird south busy/north quiet effect I mentioned on here last week...still, I left for work at 0815, was in at 0855 on the day of a tube strike. Can't give a better recommendation for riding in London than that.


----------



## plurker (Oct 4, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Fuckin' hell.
> What happened after that?


he got caught at the traffic lights by the prison, I pedalled faster than I've ever done in my life and got into brixton where i knew he'd never be able to catch me - T'was 8.10 so pretty congested. What else can you do, police do nothing.  If i see his car again it might get damaged mind - his VIN's imprinted in my memory.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2010)

I only came close to being thumped once after I'd stuck two fingers up at an idiot who came too close to hitting me when turning left in front of me. From what he suggested I did to my mother, I was left in no doubt that he was a sick bastard. I almost wish he'd thumped me instead.

Mostly I think I manage to give the mistaken impression that I'm not to be messed with physically. My unique on the planet DIY lights have probably come to signify "don't mess with that one" ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2010)

Termite Man said:


> I'm getting a bit worried about my bike , it seems to be drifting to the right a little . I'm hoping I haven't got a bent frame or anything because I can't afford a replacement bike at the moment . Has anyone got an idea what could be causing it ?


I can't say I've ever experienced anything like that. I have completely shot front forks and it still goes straight.


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 4, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I can't say I've ever experienced anything like that. I have completely shot front forks and it still goes straight.



The frame looks fine to me , but I can't work out what was causing it , the bike was riding fine this morning .


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2010)

It's the fact that it's going consistently in one particular direction.

There isn't a notch in the steering by any chance ?


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 4, 2010)

Termite Man said:


> The frame looks fine to me , but I can't work out what was causing it , the bike was riding fine this morning .


 
Check your vertical drop outs - ie where your back wheel is secured to the frame.  The frame may be broken here.

I'm just guessing but if you have quick release you could flip your front wheel around and see if it goes the other way - could the quick release pin have become bent?


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 4, 2010)

Termite - Also get someone to ride behind you and check your wheels are in alignment with each other.  I think if the frame is bent it will be visible.  Hopefully someone who really knows what they are talking about will be able to tell you what the problem may be.  I'd be interested to hear!


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2010)

Phew !

That was an interesting ride home.

It started off with a surreal introduction to the realities of the sub-£100 bicycle.
A colleague of mine said he was "having trouble with a puncture.."

His rear wheel was basically unzipping in two, and being so flimsy, the pressure of the tyre was contorting what was left of the rim so it wouldn't stay on - plus the spokes were pushing through rim tape that was like sellotape ... original dreadful semi-knobbly tyres. 
He'd been riding it like that 

I wonder if they come with a warning that they're intended to be ridden half a dozen times then allowed to rust in the shed ...

I told him where to buy a proper bike.

---------------------

I had a proper race on the way home over about a mile and a half. I lost, but only just, and he was a skinny chap at least 10 years younger, possibly 20 years - on a lightweight tourer and wearing slightly less restrictive clothing. A shame there wasn't more room and another few miles ... nah I doubt I'd have stood much of a chance ..

------------------

Oh, I forgot the scaring the motorist moment.

There's a back street crossroads where I'm always getting dozy twats pulling out in spite of anally optimum road positioning and for the second time I managed to stop dead parallel with his grille - perfect control - no feet on the floor - helmetless - cropped grey hair - full-on, eye to eye - young chap - 35-ish in sportscar. it was slightly dull and I had my lights on too ...

I couldn't judge how near he was to crapping his pants ....


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 5, 2010)

While riding through a village this morning someone in the back seat of a car coming the other way started to scream out of their window.  Couldn't figure out if they were screaming just for the fun of it, if they were screaming at me or something else that caught their eye.  I put it down to, the male of around 20 years, being mentally unstable.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 5, 2010)

If you're stationary at a junction, do you still indicate?
Or is it damn obvious that you don't need to?

So here I was. at near grays inn road. i'm stationary, waiting to make a right turn.
and i as i'm about to peddle, a BARCLAYS cyclist takes over me on the right!
i swear at him calling him a 'fucking twat.'
and then he says gives me the finger and says i should have indicated.

i then chased him down and shouted abuse at him. and he just kept quiet. this went on for about 5 mins.

now i'm calm, i figuring if i was in the wrong.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 5, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> If you're stationary at a junction, do you still indicate?
> Or is it damn obvious that you don't need to?
> 
> So here I was. at near grays inn road. i'm stationary, waiting to make a right turn.
> ...


 
Nope. If I am going straight ahead I will be in the middle of the road at the front. If I am turning I stay as close to the pavement as possible. Hopefully that would indicate what my intentions are.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2010)

I had to tell some schoolkids the other day that they should be cycling on the left hand side of the road - I was on the cusp of letting the school know - I will next time.

It would be interesting to know what sort of cycling or driving experience the average Barclay's hirer has ...


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 5, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> If you're stationary at a junction, do you still indicate?
> Or is it damn obvious that you don't need to?
> 
> So here I was. at near grays inn road. i'm stationary, waiting to make a right turn.
> ...


 
I think you probably went wrong when you shouted abuse at a stranger.  Yeah, you might have started it but confronting people on the road (or cycle path!) generally doesn't help.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> I think you probably went wrong when you shouted abuse at a stranger.  Yeah, you might have started it but confronting people on the road (or cycle path!) generally doesn't help.



But it might help them in the clue department and avoid a serious accident later ...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 5, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> But it might help them in the clue department and avoid a serious accident later ...


 
So would being polite and reasonable. The initial shout would have put them on edge, put another 5 minutes of abuse?

No, you handled that one badly I'm afraid, masahiko


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 5, 2010)

Crispy said:


> So would being polite and reasonable. The initial shout would have put them on edge, put another 5 minutes of abuse?
> 
> No, you handled that one badly I'm afraid, masahiko


 
+1.  A couple of times I've spoken with people who I feel have put me at risk, on occasion even reported Bus / Lorry / taxi drivers by letter / email as they should know better.  

If you are looking to give advice there are better methods than shouting at people.  I've shouted abuse at other 'idiots' on the road in the past - I've never felt better for it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 5, 2010)

nipsla said:


> My commute was fine apart from the discovery that some fucker has nicked my lights off my bike


Always take em with you... I've even had the clipe that lights go in pinched before



TitanSound said:


> Nope. If I am going straight ahead I will be in the middle of the road at the front. If I am turning I stay as close to the pavement as possible. Hopefully that would indicate what my intentions are.


He was turning right, so wouldn't have been on the pavement side 

I don't indicate when I'm stood still, but will give a quick signal as the lights change, in case someone hasn't seen me. But yeh, 5 mins of abuse is a bit much.

Fairly mundane cycle this morning... looking forward to some sunny mornings later in the week.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 5, 2010)

Although, I'm not above a quick shout of dickhead if someone does something really irresponsible at speed and there isn't time for a sit down and cup of tea


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> He was turning right, so wouldn't have been on the pavement side



Doh.

*coffee coffee coffee*


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 5, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> Nope. If I am going straight ahead I will be in the middle of the road at the front. If I am turning I stay as close to the pavement as possible. Hopefully that would indicate what my intentions are.


 
I had a word with a young lady cyclist yesterday at the Bayswater Road/Broadwalk exit in Hyde Park yesterday about her positioning when she nearly crashed into 4 people turning left onto Bayswater road because she wanted to go straight over the lights...

I do wonder, sometimes, about how people _think_ when they're in that kind of position - for me it's logical that if I'm turning right I sit by the white line, straight ahead about midway over the lane, left turn near the kerb.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 5, 2010)

5 mins of abuse.

Upon reflection I was out of order.
The thing is, I get really angry on my bicycle.
Strange cos when I'm driving a car, I'm slow and let things pass.
Like if another driver cuts me up, I just beep the horn and it doesn't bother me.
Not threatening whatsoever.

On the bicycle, I'm filled with rage and get agitated real easy.

I'm ashamed of myself


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2010)

I was stuck behind a younger woman of Rubenesque persuasion who seemed anxious that I was continually behind her - maybe she thought I was paying too much attention to her form - but I wasn't in the mood for speed and was going to turn off left within half a mile anyway ..

Other than that, just a few flashing idiots to flash back at. One young woman warranted the full hand in front of eyes treatment for her maladjusted luminaire ...

The eyes forward intentness of some of the dropped handlebar crowd is amazing. For me it's a lovely autumn day in a green lane with gentle music on the cans,  they're Cavendish planning his big finish.. and presumably starting work in the big City in that spirit. Perhaps in reality they're earning crap wages as some sort of tea maker and are bullied by senior staff ...

A couple of miles on I cycle under the motorway on my way into parkland. The din is awful - can't imagine starting my day that way either.

I hit the ground running though. While the sweat is still flowing, I do any furniture moving that needs doing, then a wash and a change .. an hour later I get to sit down to tea and toast and emails ..


----------



## plurker (Oct 5, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> The thing is, I get really angry on my bicycle.
> Strange cos when I'm driving a car, I'm slow and let things pass.
> Like if another driver cuts me up, I just beep the horn and it doesn't bother me.
> Not threatening whatsoever.


It's because the worst that could happen in a low-speed collision in a car is a bit of bent metal, if you're on a bike and they're in a cage, it's you that's more at risk, life-threateningly so, so you get angrier.  Imho anyway.

My ride was uneventful, but v-e-r-y slow, I can't get the rear tyre to take more than 100psi, if I pump it any more it just leaks back out, maybe the valve's gone or something


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> I do wonder, sometimes, about how people _think_ when they're in that kind of position - for me it's logical that if I'm turning right I sit by the white line, straight ahead about midway over the lane, left turn near the kerb.



You only need to see how car drivers behave in terms of road positioning, use of hand-brakes on hills etc. - and in theory they were trained and actually passed a test. I need to divide that cohort into pre- and post- the new two part test. I have to say I didn't find the old-style test any problem at all - I think it was up to the examiner to determine if you were going to be a liability behind the wheel ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I was stuck behind a younger woman of Rubenesque persuasion who seemed anxious that I was continually behind her - maybe she thought I was paying too much attention to her form - but I wasn't in the mood for speed and was going to turn off left within half a mile anyway ..


perhaps they're just keeping fit. you're always projecting your prejudices onto these enemy cyclists. your attitude stinks.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> perhaps they're just keeping fit. you're always projecting your prejudices onto these enemy cyclists. your attitude stinks.


 
Why not have a cup of coffee and fuck off ?


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 5, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> 5 mins of abuse.
> 
> Upon reflection I was out of order.
> The thing is, I get really angry on my bicycle.
> ...


 
Yeah, it's really easy to go off on one.  Especially when the addreline is pumping - which when you are cycling fast down busy roads it always it!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Why not have a cup of coffee and fuck off ?


 
QED


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 5, 2010)

> use of hand-brakes on hills etc.



That's what the footbrake and clutch are for.


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 5, 2010)

odometer went over 2000 miles yesterday , the actual figure is a bit higher than that because there have been a few trips when it doesn't seem to think I'm moving . I've been trying to get some cold weather gear and new tyres on wiggle today but it doesn't want to let me get to the payment screen which is starting to wind me up . I need to get batteries for my lights as well , they were a bit dim this morning so I had to get the train instead


----------



## DG55 (Oct 5, 2010)

What the hell is up with people jumping the lights? I've only just started to cycle again, and it seems that over half of all cyclists on my route jump the lights. Camberwell Green is a particular hotspot, people doing all sorts of crazy manoeuvres. 

What's that all about then.


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 5, 2010)

DG55 said:


> What the hell is up with people jumping the lights?



Don't know but I wish they would stop doing it .


----------



## stavros (Oct 5, 2010)

I had to do a ride for work today, only about 7km. Going there I was flying along, pretty flat roads, and got to my appointment too early, congratulating myself on my speed. Then on the way back I realised why it had been so easy as I rode into a reasonably strong headwind.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 5, 2010)

Hoping my fingers will be happier on the way home... my new gloves got delivered today, and they aren't threadbare and don't have most my fingertips popping out the end


----------



## turing test (Oct 6, 2010)

On Monday I had the bike shop swap chains and unfortunately my rear cog, especially the 3rd from the bottom are worn beyond repair.  So I tried to swap the cog with an old mt bike (32*12 eight speed) and I couldn’t get the commuters cogs off.    

The shop just rebuilt that wheel so they are the ones who over tightened the cogs. Fucking superman wouldn’t be able to twist those cogs off.  The shop is right next to my office, but if it weren’t for that I would have quit with them long ago. I have to ride on the worn cogs and ask them nicely to loosen that shit.  270 AU  have spent with those guys, last week, you would think they would at least try.

I didn’t ride today because I had to go out to a small farm town 70 km west of Brisbane called Gatton.  Travel sucks bc I don’t get my excesize + I work with this very nice Chinese woman who could eat the tread off a tank- I am constantly turning down food from her Worse-we are always giving students white bread with sausage and there is always extra….


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 6, 2010)

DG55 said:


> What the hell is up with people jumping the lights? I've only just started to cycle again, and it seems that over half of all cyclists on my route jump the lights. Camberwell Green is a particular hotspot, people doing all sorts of crazy manoeuvres.
> 
> What's that all about then.


 
There's a classic example here :-

Pertinent segment starts at 1:01



What on earth does she think she's doing ?

 Commentary here :-

http://bristolcars.blogspot.com/search/label/dighton-street


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 6, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> http://bristolcars.blogspot.com/search/label/dighton-street



Thats site is fucking nuts .


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 6, 2010)

Termite Man said:


> Thats site is fucking nuts .



You have to take care before jumping to conclusions


----------



## plurker (Oct 6, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> You have to take care before jumping to conclusions


 
your blog?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 6, 2010)

plurker said:


> your blog?


 
No, but a fellow member of the Bristol cycling campaign ... and a proper IT whiz.
Every time he awards commendations for "innovative parking" and suchlike, the registration numbers become easily Googlable. 

He's also aiming to be top of the rankings for most searches for streets in Bristol.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2010)

bit sanctimonious innit


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> bit sanctimonious innit



Whoosh ....


----------



## plurker (Oct 6, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Every time he awards commendations for "innovative parking" and suchlike, the registration numbers become easily Googlable. .


 
From this bit on the blog 

_Therefore we must sadly conclude that this bit of crossing on bike is legal, and we can not report it to the police. _

I can conclude that he's a meddling nob.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2010)

also, bit concerned by this comment: 'the registration numbers become easily Googlable', though that's by GG not the blogger. 
the blogger seems a bit obsessed and not in a good way


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 6, 2010)

plurker said:


> From this bit on the blog
> 
> _Therefore we must sadly conclude that this bit of crossing on bike is legal, and we can not report it to the police. _
> 
> I can conclude that he's a meddling nob.



whoosh ....


----------



## tommers (Oct 6, 2010)

Maybe you should explain why it's going over everybody's head?

It's a piss take isn't it?


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 6, 2010)

Decided to cycle back along the canal today, against my better judgement.  Got covered in mud and came off and bruised my ribs.  Stupid me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2010)

tommers said:


> Maybe you should explain why it's going over everybody's head?
> 
> It's a piss take isn't it?


 
it's hard to tell - either way it's pretty obsessive


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2010)

Bristol used to have the highest per capita car ownership in the UK - not to mention our current "Cycling City" status with two councils competing to waste the most money on the most stupid schemes - and those of us who take an interest in cycling are wont to be a bit obsessive.

Steve's Blog is sometimes typed up a little carelessly, and is a bit obsessive, but I for one am glad he's doing it.

It's amazing how many petrolheads fall for it ...

Bristol's very hilly too, but Steve worked in Oregon for a bit and used to cycle up volcanos ...

http://www.slideshare.net/BCyC/oregon-with-bike-talk-steve-loughran-oct-2009

I didn't find the courage to go on the ride he organised :-

http://bristolbybike.blogspot.com/2009/11/bastard-hills-of-north-bristol.html


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 7, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> You have to take care before jumping to conclusions


 

I know that it's nuts because it's either a very good pisstake or the person who writes it is a nutter , i suspect it's a pisstake from the comment about the bike being a fixed one


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 7, 2010)

I had a lovely ride into work today. I wasn't initially going to ride the full distance into work, but left too late to go via Victoria to get a bus and, thanks to making a conscious effort not to hammer it, I arrived at work slightly puffed, slightly moist, but not feeling like my legs are on fire. Ees nayce.


----------



## tommers (Oct 7, 2010)

my commute in this morning was good... but, same as yesterday, I had to avoid loads of pedestrians either crossing when the man is red or from behind cars without looking or just wandering out without looking.  Yesterday I thought it was cos of the rain but it was a lovely sunny morning today. 

The last one did a comedy "wooooaaahhh" when he realised that he was in the middle of the road with a load of traffic coming his way.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2010)

Almost optimal conditions in that it was warm enough for a windcheater, but not so warm that I wished I'd not worn it by the time I arrived. 

The merest whiff of fog, so all the paranoid androids on the shared path had their lighthouses going.
I'm trying to limit myself to just exaggeratedly recoiling / covering my eyes, but when there's no risk of collateral damage I hit the flashing button - which shortly will also fire my 5 watt Cree high beam ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2010)

my tyres keep deflating


----------



## tommers (Oct 7, 2010)

GG - I imagine you're quite well known in cycling circles.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2010)

tommers said:


> GG - I imagine you're quite well known in cycling circles.



I think I may have scared a couple of girls off the path years ago when I used to get cross about people riding two abreast. 
(they used to continue doing it around the nastiest blind corner on the path.)

I keep googling "mad fat bastard with home made lights slapped my car" and stuff like that, but it hasn't turned up anything yet ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> my tyres keep deflating


 
Where in the tubes are the holes appearing ?


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 7, 2010)

Uneventful ride this morning , I start work late today so I didn't have to leave until 8 but it was still quite cold , so it was probably a lot colder at 5.30 when I normally leave , my winter clothinbg should be arriving soon though so I'll be nice and warm


----------



## ddraig (Oct 7, 2010)

nice quick ride
had to avoid/ go round a monster truck doing manouvers outside the millennium stadium


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 7, 2010)

last night in the wood 15 miles very slipy


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Where in the tubes are the holes appearing ?


 
dunno, think it's a valve problem. see my other thread.


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 8, 2010)

Start work at the normal time today so it was back on the bike at 5.30 this morning , I'm really surprised at much darker it is in the mornings and how much longer it's staying dark for , this is the first year that I've really noticed it and I can't wait for the clocks to change so it's a little bit lighter 
The combination of dark and mist this morning made visibility pretty low on the country roads but now I have my headlamp I can actually see more than a few metres in front of me so there is no chance of hitting any potholes although it is still quite scary going downhill at 30mph and not being able to see much road in front of you


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 8, 2010)

This morning's ride started with an engine-revving and horn-blowing petrol-head following me down the street I've lived in for 26 years (and which is shortly to be 20MPH)  - clearly frustrated that I was impeding his use of my street as a rat-run. It was a bit grey so my mega lights were on - a shame I wasn't also revealing my "grey power" freak flag ...  
Ordinarily I would have hit 15mph, but for some strange reason I  felt inclined to stick at 8 to 10  (actually that's the speed I used to drive my car down it) ... do these idiots really think a cyclist should leap respectfully / terrified onto the pavement so they can rush on unimpeded ? 

He had to wait at the end behind me as he would have anyway, as loads more petrolheads took the piss with the red traffic lights 50 yards to the right ..


----------



## turing test (Oct 8, 2010)

This week has been shit, but today was pretty cool.  I will start with the week then get to the good stuff at the end..

My wife’s over there with you poms this week so I have drunk too much and generally had no motivation.  Plus I have had a drive train problem on my beater. That is temporarily fixed.  The long and short of it is that I have only just gotten 4 hours this week and all of it junk, slow cycling.

Today it was pissing, but with the drive train working again I decided to get about 90 minutes of easy riding in.  So I went to Gardens Point near the Queensland University of Technology (QUT) and did loops around their super park.  I love parks in the rain, fewer peds.  

Anyway it was like a Godzilla movie over there.  There were ½ dozen Chinese Water Dragons all hanging out, some with just their heads sticking out of the pond.  Plus a huge building got knocked down.  Also there was a massive turtle and a really soggy pissed off bogan of a possum.  Then near my house the fruit bats were out in force.  Awesome and this is in the middle of a bloody city.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2010)

63 miles - including climbing up the Cotswolds to Uley -  Only had to get off once - briefly - in the afternoon - muscles hurt and I was starting to cramp a bit.

Had it been a Saturday ride, I certainly wouldn't have felt the need to put in another fast 20 miles the next day.

There were a dozen of us and I was last but one by the end  - but not by much. 

By Lunchtime the sun was shining so had the Plaice and chips outside at The Old Crown Inn - very good food and very fast service.

The Dursley area is petrolheadsville.


----------



## stavros (Oct 10, 2010)

A bit dangerous this morning, but I hadn't realised quite how foggy it was on the Blackdowns until I'd got up there. The Easterly wind fucked with head a bit too, but the hill I struggled on two years ago when I first got the bike I'm now doing reasonably easily.


----------



## turing test (Oct 11, 2010)

It's been really wet but I was luck and got to work without to much rain.  I rode my fixer in mainly because I rode it on Saturday in the rain and I figure it's better to have one dirty rusty bike rather than two.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Oct 11, 2010)

New PB 36:25

17 second improvement in 2 months sounds a bit crap, but today's time involved almost 2 minutes stopped at lights, whereas the previous record was set almost without stopping.


----------



## braindancer (Oct 11, 2010)

My cycle commute turned into a tube commute when on opening my shed I found that both my front tyre and back tyre were punctured......

Not a good start to the week -especially as the tube was really delayed.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 11, 2010)

turing test said:


> This week has been shit, but today was pretty cool.  I will start with the week then get to the good stuff at the end..
> 
> My wife’s over there with you poms this week so I have drunk too much and generally had no motivation.  Plus I have had a drive train problem on my beater. That is temporarily fixed.  The long and short of it is that I have only just gotten 4 hours this week and all of it junk, slow cycling.
> 
> ...


 
I know that park - looked great for having a ride around in last time I was in Brizzy! Just out of interest, what's the cycle commuting like there? Might be there meself in a couple of years...

This morning's ride was great. Did the full ride in this morning, wished I'd put my jacket on for the first 10 mins, but as soon as I'd warmed up all was good. Easy rice in, no dickheads except for two other cyclists not bothering to look behind them when pulling out for a RHT...


----------



## ddraig (Oct 11, 2010)

all good apart from some clicking somewhere


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2010)

Somewhat lacking oomph this morning following yesterday's exertions - which in terms of total effort was among the top 3 I've done ...plus I've had this cold / flu thing lurking for some time that has been inflicting the drivers / smokers among my colleagues.

Sometimes I almost wish I would get properly ill for 4 days like I used to.

A shame the sun wasn't out at 07.40  - maybe the tossers with the idiot lights might have been saving their batteries (and my eyes / nerves). I can see I need to order my mini DV camera to demonstrate how intensely annoying it is.


----------



## Private Storm (Oct 11, 2010)

Changed jobs about 6 weeks ago and now have to get the train out to Staines, so looked like cycling opportunites were going to be limited. However, have bitten the Brompton bullet and now cycle to the station and then to the office on the other side. Ignoring that I look like a dork, I'm really impressed with the ride you get on it - thought it was going to be a bit crappy. Fantastic bit of engineering as well. So, cycle commute was good, made all the better with this lovely weather.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 11, 2010)

Lovely clear morning, and LOADS of cyclists on my route, we were taking up the whole lane and it was wonderful


----------



## turing test (Oct 11, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> I know that park - looked great for having a ride around in last time I was in Brizzy! Just out of interest, what's the cycle commuting like there? Might be there meself in a couple of years...



I like it, but its got its issues. I live and work near the major parts so the drivers are used to cyclist.  Not much farther away from here they seem to be more hostile.  Unfortunately it is very expensive to live close in.  

The non car infrastructure seems to decline rapidly as you get away from the uni, and the CBD.  For example cycling to the airport is pretty shit.  Traffic can be heavy.  You often need to cross bridges which can limit routes.   

The weather is hot but almost always good for cycling.  There is a breeze.  The geology is hilly and challenging to ride in.  There are a few places where the hills are really, really steep.  There are lots of curved roads.  When you are on the river it is crowded but so nice.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 11, 2010)

Seem to be a lot of colour coordinated people out this morning... fellas with tops that matched their shoes 

One was in pretty much all red lycra, red helmet, red shoes and a red bike... he looked like he was sponsored by ferarri


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2010)

There's a chap I met on a local ride - bit of a character - skinny racing bike, always smoked a cigarette whenever we stopped long enough.

He's chosen to wear the Basque Euskatel kit - for political reasons - he's Welsh by birth and says he fell in love with the place - (and ETA's cause )


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Seem to be a lot of colour coordinated people out this morning... fellas with tops that matched their shoes
> 
> One was in pretty much all red lycra, red helmet, red shoes and a red bike... he looked like he was sponsored by ferarri


 
I enjoy being colour coordinated on my bicycle!  I've got a sparking orange bike, orange water bottle, bright yellow panniers and I often wear an orange (unbranded) tshirt.  When I tour my kit gets strapped into a (you guessed it) orange stuff bag.  I've yet to find an affordable, coordinating helmet, however come Halloween I'll have a pumpkin tied to my rack for the fancy dress Alleycat.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 11, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> I enjoy being colour coordinated on my bicycle!  I've got a sparking orange bike, orange water bottle, bright yellow panniers and I often wear an orange (unbranded) tshirt.  When I tour my kit gets strapped into a (you guessed it) orange stuff bag.  I've yet to find an affordable, coordinating helmet, however come Halloween I'll have a pumpkin tied to my rack for the fancy dress Alleycat.


I thought you were going to say a pumpkin on your head


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2010)

Pretty decent considering the new shoes I was trying out, quickly turned out to be not up to the job - a shame at £15 a pair - I may try some different pedals ...



Fired up by the dodgy antics of a golf-practiser in response to "being stuck behind" a slow cyclist for all of 15 seconds with me up its bumper, and some more argy-bargy further on,  I managed to "inconvenience" two petrol-heads on the main road by the hospital - an ironic honeypot for speeders and dangerous overtakers.

I particularly like it when they only just make it before hitting the roundabout / bus stop.

Tonight I saw the road ahead was clear and got up some speed in the sideroad - pulling onto the main road at precisely the right point to piss off the speeding car approaching the same spot.

The volvo wanting to turn left from the hospital didn't get to overtake me until embarassingly late. I came close to having to wait for them both at the roundabout as they were heading towards town ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Sgt Howie (Oct 11, 2010)

Perfect weather for cycling today. Unfortunately there were also loads of complete dicks on the road for some reason.


----------



## turing test (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah I do that too on my good bike.  It's blue with blue tires and tape.  I have blue shoes and gloves plus a variety of bluish jerseys.  I won't do colored shorts though-that would be...to much

Well any way on Saturday was bleak and it rained all day so I went out for an easy 2 hour spin in street clothes.  I passed a bloke in white shorts, and jersey.  I was sorely tempted to point out what I always thought was obvious.  But then I though maybe he liked showing of his ass hairs?


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 12, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> Any bike with mud guards!  Single speeds are good for winter riding as they have minimal maintenance.
> 
> Waterproofs depends on your budget.  Aldi and Lidil do good bike stuff but not all the time.




what do people usually use to keep their feet dry during a particularly heavy downpour?


----------



## turing test (Oct 12, 2010)

There is not much you can do.  Neoprene booties are about it, and those aren't great-esp if you need to cut a hole in them for cleats.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2010)

uk benzo said:


> what do people usually use to keep their feet dry during a particularly heavy downpour?


 
you just don't IME. just man up and concede the inevitable fact that if you ride a bike in the rain, you will get wet.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2010)

I feel I'm on the cusp of getting shoe-friendly pedals and multiple pairs of decent, but cost-effective footwear organised - and my solution is ultimately going to be, as with gloves - to have two pairs available at each end - i.e four identical pairs of low-cost shoes ...

During the course of a ride, however, there isn't much you can do apart from ride enthusiastically enough to keep warm.

Due to my perpetual shoe nightmare, I have sometimes ridden through the winter with under-sized indoor soccer shoes with large holes in the soles and my feet inside porridge oat bags ...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 12, 2010)

Anything that keeps the rain truly OUT, also keeps the sweat IN. Just get wet.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 12, 2010)

Today I didn't like being a cyclist in London.. sometimes its tiring having abuse hurled at you for just cycling


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Today I didn't like being a cyclist in London.. sometimes its tiring having abuse hurled at you for just cycling


 
Hey ho.  I'll expect the same people hurling abuse will continue to do it all day, to just about any one for no particular reason.  For this reason you'll have a better day than them while they're not worth another thought.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 12, 2010)

True enough... if they start the day that angry they're not going to have a good one. Still wipes the smile off my face for a bit.


----------



## plurker (Oct 12, 2010)

uk benzo said:


> what do people usually use to keep their feet dry during a particularly heavy downpour?


 
I've got waterproof socks from Sealskinz - about £20 - which are worth their weight in gold.
I don't bother with overshoes, mainly cause none fit over trainers, and I don't ride cleats.


----------



## turing test (Oct 12, 2010)

plurker said:


> I've got waterproof socks from Sealskinz - about £20 - which are worth their weight in gold.
> I don't bother with overshoes, mainly cause none fit over trainers, and I don't ride cleats.


 
If staying warm is your goal, wool socks are pretty good in wet weather.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 12, 2010)

On the subject of footwear, are there any clips I can get that wrap around a normal walking shoe/boot/trainer that attach to pedals that I can take on and off to transfer them between shoes, while still having pedals that are usable without the clips?


----------



## turing test (Oct 12, 2010)

There are detachable pedals, I saw a pair in my bike shop.  They weren't cheap and I doubt you could find separately the part that attaches to the crank.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2010)

To clip, or not to clip :-

http://www.rivbike.com/article/clothing/the_shoes_ruse

After comparing my performance on my mountain bike with BMX pedals over varied terrain against some much younger riders clipped-in to lightweight bikes, I can't say I'm persuaded of the benefit ...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 12, 2010)

You should do the comparison on your own bike with your own legs for it to be valid, really.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 12, 2010)

Jesus, why can't bloggers write with concisity? There are about 10 actually helpful lines in that link. I'm also assuming there is nothing out there to easily take civilian shoes and wrap something around them that clips into a pedal that can also be used without a clip.

So, that's where I'm going to make some £££s. I'm going to design a Better Pedal System for those of us who don't want to buy stiff shoes and find those hooped shoes encasing things a pain when you need to start the bike quickly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2010)

i'd feel weird riding a bike that doesn't have spds, esp normal pedals with nothing to guide your feet - i'd get nervous and probably end up banging the pedal against my shins a few time. i love using spds - they've made riding way less gruelling.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2010)

Someone else on the CTC forum directed my attention to these pedals for ordinary shoe-friendliness... :-



http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=42247&start=0


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i'd feel weird riding a bike that doesn't have spds, esp normal pedals with nothing to guide your feet - i'd get nervous and probably end up banging the pedal against my shins a few time. i love using spds - they've made riding way less gruelling.


My BMX pedals only hurt me when I push my bike - at least they did for a bit until I'd learned to look out for them.

Personally I concur with that Blog article - although I've generally moved from instep towards the ball of my foot, in parallel with longer distances and lower gears / spinning ...

One clipped-in youngster on Sunday's ride got to within 50 yards of the pub up a hill before falling over ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2010)

don't your feet ever come off them?


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 12, 2010)

Mine slip from ball to heel occassionally, but they don't come off, and I ride in a pair of DC pumps with practically no grip on the sole.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> don't your feet ever come off them?


 
Never in 23 years and 46,000 miles - not that I can remember.

I ride 50 miles a week on bumpy roads and 50 miles or so over even bumpier roads and hills every Sunday - through gravel and cow muck.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Mine slip from ball to heel occassionally, but they don't come off, and I ride in a pair of DC pumps with practically no grip on the sole.


 get yourself some spds, fella - you'll never go back


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 12, 2010)

Can I just clip something round a normal pair of shoes, and also use the pedals without the clips?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2010)

dunno, but get some spd shoes and you're laughing


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 12, 2010)

but then you need two bikes... it isn't practical to take a change of shoes everywhere you cycle and spd shoes are a bit odd


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> but then you need two bikes... it isn't practical to take a change of shoes everywhere you cycle and spd shoes are a bit odd


 
Which is why I'm asking is there a portable clip you can wrap around your normal shoe to clip into the SPD? Or does someone make SPD pedals with some grip on them so you don't necessarliy have to use the SPD clip/shoes.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 12, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Which is why I'm asking is there a portable clip you can wrap around your normal shoe to clip into the SPD? Or does someone make SPD pedals with some grip on them so you don't necessarliy have to use the SPD clip/shoes.


I thought you could get pedals with a clip on one side and normal on the other, that are a bit bigger than normal spd pedals - they have them on exercise bikes in the gym.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah, you can get double sided pedals with spd on one side and flat on the other. Don't think you can have both on each side, due to clearance for the clip.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 12, 2010)

bit like this:


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 12, 2010)

Eeexcelllent. That sounds like the sort of thing I'm after.

Now, shoe clips that attach to regular shoes.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 12, 2010)

ah no, that was my idea instead of the shoe clips


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 12, 2010)

Great ride home today. Passed a mate I've not seen for 15 years and ended up in the pub


----------



## turing test (Oct 13, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Eeexcelllent. That sounds like the sort of thing I'm after.
> 
> Now, shoe clips that attach to regular shoes.


 
I am suprised you have not seen these before "downhill or free ride pedals" is how they are marketed.  That is what I use on my commuter.  If I want a quick dash 1 k down the road I can do it with my thongs.  Otherwise I use some shimano shoes which look fine and are OK to walk in.


----------



## plurker (Oct 13, 2010)

First time since March I've needed to pull a jacket on to ride in - though by the time I was 2 miles in I had to take the sleeves off, and 'rock the gilet look' as I believe the terminology to be.... 

I tihnk my rear brakes are fooked too, there's a bit of grinding from the discs when I apply them sharply, so a service might be in order...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 13, 2010)

I left my gloves behind last night, so suffered very chilly hands this morning!

The new Elephant & Castle Junction is now in operation, mysteriously absent advance stop zones and bus lanes. Hopefully they will come later.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 13, 2010)

Out of breath.

It's hard cycling with a blocked nose, watery eyes and a cough 
Looks like I'm crying...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 13, 2010)

Nippy enough for my shell top, but thankfully I wasn't overheated when I arrived. 

I have to stop half way on my journey in to manhandle my bike through a cow gate, and my back spasmed very painfully - I've done that every day .. perhaps it was tension in my back from the 60 mile hard slog on Sunday. Unusually I only had one small attack of cramp after that - in spite of its being one of my toughest rides yet.

It's nearly gone now - thankfully.


----------



## turing test (Oct 13, 2010)

It has been poor the last few days.  Maybe it’s the bad weather.

Everyday I turn right on to a busy street at the bottom of a hill and immediately turn left unto a multi use path.  It’s got the obvious bright yellow bars the city installs on them all.

Two women in their 70’s were standing to cross blocking the curb cut.  I gave them the nicest notice anyone could-I was polite to a fault. “I would like to turn here” I said. They would not move.  One told me to ride through the mud and pointed to the puddle in the parking lot of the Toowong bowls club while standing in the curb cut.  

I turned in anyway (She was trapping me in the street) and thanked her for the advice.

My wife who was also trapped behind me rode through the puddle.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 13, 2010)

A shame there was no way to splash them on the way through.


----------



## plurker (Oct 13, 2010)

turing test said:


> Two women in their 70's



*tuts*
the elderly of today...


----------



## golightly (Oct 13, 2010)

Crispy said:


> I left my gloves behind last night, so suffered very chilly hands this morning!
> 
> The new Elephant & Castle Junction is now in operation, mysteriously absent advance stop zones and bus lanes. Hopefully they will come later.


 
Yeah, quite a few confused drivers and cyclists this evening.  There still aren't any road markings on Waterloo Bridge either.  Proper anarchism it is!


----------



## turing test (Oct 14, 2010)

plurker said:


> *tuts*
> the elderly of today...


 
They are a danger, perhaps they need to be sent to the home?  Just look at GG.  

I had a nice ride today, no female senior citizens molested me.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 14, 2010)

Lower back pain from heavy heavy bag....


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 14, 2010)

turing test said:


> They are a danger, perhaps they need to be sent to the home?  Just look at GG.



 Those Monty Python grannies from the '70s have nothing on the punk generation on their way up


----------



## turing test (Oct 14, 2010)

Shit, I think I was accosted by the Flapper generation.  That might explain why they were hanging out at the bowels club.


----------



## plurker (Oct 14, 2010)

Just the thought of a bowels club is making me feel queasy.

The ride in this morning was horrid, I had an 8am meeting, so left at 7.20, as opposed to my usual 9.15.  It was dark, cold and full of annoyingly agressive drivers.  I may need to get my long legs out soon too, a wee bit nippy on the shins.  The joys of British winter...


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 14, 2010)

'bowels club' lol


----------



## ExtraRefined (Oct 14, 2010)

Rode home last night at 2100. It was fucking cold, and like an idiot I was wearing a summer jersey, shorts and fingerless gloves. and I had the beginnings of a cold. No fun whatsoever.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 15, 2010)

Relatively uneventful. I inconvenienced a proper sports car thurs evening - posh cars are usually a pretty safe bet for not wanting to damage their paintwork.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 15, 2010)

sniffly and drizzly


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 15, 2010)

Runny nose. 
Watery eyes.
Coughing.

Odd light drizzle.
Dark cloudy but not cold.

Slow in today...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 15, 2010)

Would have been perfect - but for the thousands of strange people who prefer to crawl along in metal boxes.
Not sure I want the roads and paths crawling with n00bs though ...

The local "Bike-It" school's cycle shed and racks are still unused and what was once the playground is even more tightly packed with teachers' cars ....

May be time to name and shame ...


----------



## Pgd (Oct 15, 2010)

3 months into cycle commuting and I've got my route pretty much nailed down, 40-45mins door to door.

(Mostly nice straight main roads with bus lanes -- I'm definitely on the side of the integrationists now, whereas I might have favoured segragation if asked before I started... just shows that policymakers ought to know first-hand what they're talking about!)

Anyway.  This is fine, except for bloody Kennington Cross just over half-distance.  The phasing of the pair of light-controlled jcts (Windmill Row and Kennington Lane) is bloody awful imo.  Unless you're right at the front of the queue when the first set change, and ride like the wind, you'll get caught by the second set as well.  At its worst it must take several minutes all told to get through the complex.  

But I've tried various other routes and none seem any quicker, so I guess I'll just have to get over it...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 15, 2010)

Get off and walk? Can be quicker to be a pedestrian at some junctions


----------



## plurker (Oct 15, 2010)

just ride through the red lights, preferably on the pavement too


----------



## Crispy (Oct 15, 2010)

plurker said:


> just ride through the red lights, preferably on the pavement too


 
while wearing headphones, rolling a cigarette




on a fixie


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 15, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Get off and walk? Can be quicker to be a pedestrian at some junctions



portage ftw :-


----------



## Pgd (Oct 15, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Get off and walk? Can be quicker to be a pedestrian at some junctions



True, true.  I do occasionally see that done.  Not sure I can be arsed day-to-day though 



plurker said:


> just ride through the red lights, preferably on the pavement too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Winner! 



gentlegreen said:


> portage ftw :-



Heh.  The Native American commute.  "Sorry I'm late, guys, the 
traffic was _murder_ up by the waterfall, and the grizzlies have _no_ respect for right of way..."


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 15, 2010)

I threatened to punch a van driver today after he drove right up my arse for 10 minutes and then told me to "get over there!" as he pointed to the gutter.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 15, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> I threatened to punch a van driver today after he drove right up my arse for 10 minutes and then told me to "get over there!" as he pointed to the gutter.



Why is there never a traffic cop when you need one ?

I'm on the cusp of ordering a helmet camcorder. It'll be illuminating to stick it on the back of my bike from time to time ...


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Good day nice and crisp in woods, lots of puddles. My plastic bag keep slipping down so got wet backside  mm may look again a shorts but know they expensive.

Would if I could wrap self in clingfilm


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 17, 2010)

60-ish miles - including a stunning ride down a wooded valley to the Cherry Tree Inn for a quality veggie lunch - stuffed squash - and a glass of actual *French *wine. 

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=&q...code_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBoQ8gEwAA


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 18, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> I threatened to punch a van driver today after he drove right up my arse for 10 minutes and then told me to "get over there!" as he pointed to the gutter.



to be fair if he was behind you for 10 minutes and you were slowing him down the nice thing to do would be to pull over to let him pass safely . I do this all the time on my cycle home , I'd rather lose a few seconds pulling into a verge and letting traffic pass than getting knocked off my bike by a fuckwit who doesn't want to be stuck behind a cyclists and does something stupid .

eta    everytime I do it I always get little waves from the drivers to say thanks , I like to think they remember me when some idiot cyclist does something so they don't end up thinking all cyclists are bad .


----------



## ddraig (Oct 18, 2010)

smooth as you like and bike is now my own  cycle to work all paid off!

gloves soon!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 18, 2010)

ddraig said:


> gloves soon!


 
 you ride no gloves in this weather! I've been gloved for months


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 18, 2010)

Crispy said:


> you ride no gloves in this weather! I've been gloved for months



I never ride without gloves at any time of the year - though I go helmet-less a lot - certainly when I wouldn't otherwise wear a hat.
I've gone as far as having summer gloves.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 18, 2010)

Crispy said:


> you ride no gloves in this weather! I've been gloved for months


 
yeah!
i'm a super furry animal and also my commute is only just over 2 miles
shorts too still!


----------



## plurker (Oct 18, 2010)

I've only started wearing my 'summer gloves' thin, fingerless, in the last week - and still have to take them off about 2 miles in when I warm up.  Long tights on today for first time.

Ride in today was good,  bought some proper Endura waterproof trousers today to replace the army/navy £5 ones that weren't actually waterproof!


----------



## Sgt Howie (Oct 18, 2010)

Cycled in and back again having taken off and put back on again my back wheel over the weekend. Bike didn't collapse under me at any point


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2010)

i always wear fingerless gloves for grip and protection. tend to wear shorts throughout the winter if it's mild.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't usually get hot hands, so can wear ski gloves in the summer - though on a recent. particularly hilly Sunday ride I think I may have had sweat pouring out of my summer gloves at one point ..


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 19, 2010)

Sgt Howie said:


> Cycled in and back again having taken off and put back on again my back wheel over the weekend. Bike didn't collapse under me at any point


I never used to give bike maintenance much of a thought, but just lately it's been crossing my mind on 50 milers in hilly territory - mostly it's brakes though. Sunday's ride had something like a 5 mile descent down a Welsh valley on a rough road surface - at 30mph-plus at certain points - would have been a lot faster if my brakes had failed 

In the bad old days, I used to wear out my footwear a lot while commuting.


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 19, 2010)

I've tried my winter gloves this morning and it wasn't quite cold enough for them so it's back to the autumn/spring gloves for a few more weeks .


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 19, 2010)

I was soaked with sweat when I got to work this morning - just wearing a tee shirt and my ancient poly-cotton top that breathes pretty well .. not sure what the alternative is - may order myself a new rugby shirt or two ..


----------



## ddraig (Oct 19, 2010)

beat a courier for a bit today! 
i was cheating a bit tho


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 19, 2010)

Yuck.

I didn't expect that. flippin' weather radar must've been up the creek - set off to the bike shed expecting a helmet-less ride home in my tee shirt with a hint of evening sun, and the sky fell on me. 

Either my Aldi gloves aren't at all waterproof, or it was just the water running down my arms (that which hadn't soaked through my leaky jacket to my skin )

Must get myself organised for autumn rides ...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks grim as fuck out there, not looking forward to it


----------



## turing test (Oct 20, 2010)

After a few days of shit for brain drivers things are back to a normal easy routine.  It hasn’t rained much and it also hasn’t been to flamen hot so things are good.  Sorry to hear about your bad weather (well not really).

I changed chains which revealed I let my rear cluster get to worn.  So I threw on a 12-32 mtnbike cog which was unused but it was replacing a 12-26 cog so I had to adjust the deraliure limit to keep me out of the big chain ring. I have had it like this for about 2 weeks and am finally used to it.  I ordered a new 26 tooth cog from wiggle but it seems these guys are taking their time.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 20, 2010)

Brrrr. Cold ears. Cold knees too. Not sure how much longer I can prolong the shorts.

Also, to the idiot who nearly killed me after he jumped the lights at Kew Bridge - I hope you got to work and put sour milk in your tea.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 20, 2010)

turing test said:


> After a few days of shit for brain drivers things are back to a normal easy routine.  It hasn’t rained much and it also hasn’t been to flamen hot so things are good.  Sorry to hear about your bad weather (well not really).
> 
> I changed chains which revealed I let my rear cluster get to worn.  So I threw on a 12-32 mtnbike cog which was unused but it was replacing a 12-26 cog so I had to adjust the deraliure limit to keep me out of the big chain ring. I have had it like this for about 2 weeks and am finally used to it.  I ordered a new 26 tooth cog from wiggle but it seems these guys are taking their time.



I couldn't manage without the full range of gears - with the smallest front cog being 28 teeth, I need my 32 or 34 tooth cog at the back for one of my daily hills.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 20, 2010)

Cold.

I need a new bike like yesterday.
Merida for sale anyone?


----------



## braindancer (Oct 20, 2010)

Time to dig out the winter gloves - my hands practically froze this morning - brrrrrrr.


----------



## turing test (Oct 20, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I couldn't manage without the full range of gears - with the smallest front cog being 28 teeth, I need my 32 or 34 tooth cog at the back for one of my daily hills.




Going up hill it's no problem at all.  My crank has touring gears so the two low ones I can still use are around 30 and 40 teeth.  That gives me fine climbing gears paired with the rear 12-32 cluster.  I must rapidly spin the pedals to get any speed downhill though.  I still hit 60 kph today descending into the West End from Annerly (it's very popular cycling route here in Brissie).

The problem is the spacing is awful, every jump on the cluster seems huge.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 20, 2010)

Caught a highly irritating cold-type thing off some unhealthy person or other so left work early. 
My new gloves conveniently have snot pads on finger and thumb and my poly-cotton top has a high capacity too.

Still made decent progress though....


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 20, 2010)

Got a balaclava today


----------



## ddraig (Oct 20, 2010)

no gloves and still in shorts, wore a hat on the way in tho, smooth both ways apart from nutter drivers boming it to the next set of red lights!


----------



## Sgt Howie (Oct 20, 2010)

It's fucking great cycling in this weather.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 21, 2010)

Buying gloves this weekend as the lady's pair my missus got for me 2 years ago for Xmas (bless her) don't fit anymore.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 21, 2010)

Speaking of gloves (I didn't want to start a new thread),  can anyone recommend me some? 
I get REALLY horribly cold hands and need the best, warmest gloves around. The kind of gloves that make normal people all hot and sweaty would be great   My hands just can't survive the pain of another winter like the last. They may just drop off or somoething!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2010)

I remember you asking last year too Hellsbells... my warm winter gloves are like skiing gloves and a bit too big for me - so I only wear them when its really really rubbish weather. Have you tried layering up with gloves, I've seen glove liners... that might keep the heat in a  bit more than a single pair? Not tried it myself.

Also make sure you put your gloves on before you leave the house.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 21, 2010)

yeah, nothing seemed to work last year. I've got ski gloves but they're rubbish. They keep my palms fairly warm, but there's no padding in the fingers so my fingers just freeze. 
I think one of the problems may be that my flat is freezing so i'm already cold before i leave the house. So yeah, maybe i should try putting my gloves on before i go out, or sticking them under hot running water or something.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 21, 2010)

Liners can constrict blood flow and make it worse.

I'm determined to find some waterproof mitts for this winter - much warmer than seperate fingered gloves and you can wear thermal liners underneath...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 21, 2010)

It's the wind that gets your fingers, really. How about those handlebar-mounted hand protector things you see on mopeds?


----------



## swampy (Oct 21, 2010)

Crispy said:


> It's the wind that gets your fingers, really. How about those handlebar-mounted hand protector things you see on mopeds?


 
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/article/cycle-show-2010-breezeblockers-hand-shields-28079


----------



## ddraig (Oct 22, 2010)

really bloody wet this morn! 
got to get gloves this weekend!
and some mudguards soooooon


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 22, 2010)

On the receiving end on abuse from someone driving a huge Range Rover this morning - apparently I was too far out and taking up too much space on the road.  The irony!  

PS - Hellsbells - glove liners work a treat!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 22, 2010)

Crispy said:


> It's the wind that gets your fingers, really. How about those handlebar-mounted hand protector things you see on mopeds?


 
I was thinking the other day, why don't they make gloves, or overgloves out of windproof material like macs... macs for your hands?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 22, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> PS - Hellsbells - glove liners work a treat!


 
Not if like me you have over-sized hands ...


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 22, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Not if like me you have over-sized hands ...


Get oversized glove liners?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 22, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Get oversized glove liners?


 
That would be fine if I could get oversized gloves there would be enough room in ...


----------



## turing test (Oct 22, 2010)

It was a nice ride to and from work.  Unfortunately this morning I was 15 minutes late because I rode extra (the weather is so nice here right now) my bosses boss was their in the lobby when I came in-in my shorts and lycra shirt. SHIT  

Wiggle finally shipped me the 13-26 cluster but I think I will hesitate mounting it since I am OK now with my limited gear set up.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 22, 2010)

turing test said:


> It was a nice ride to and from work.  Unfortunately this morning I was 15 minutes late because I rode extra (the weather is so nice here right now) my bosses boss was their in the lobby when I came in-in my shorts and lycra shirt. SHIT


How do you compare, health-wise with the other employees ?


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 22, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> That would be fine if I could get oversized gloves there would be enough room in ...


 
For me getting ones with fingers long enough is a problem.  If this why you can't get any to fit let me know and I'll get you a link to where I got my XXL gloves from.  I've only found liners to a size xl which is also too small for me - but without them I fear my fingers will fall off.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 22, 2010)

Do you know where to get small ones from?


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 22, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Do you know where to get small ones from?


 
Buy big ones and put them in the tumble dryer


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 22, 2010)

They're always too big for me aswell   Baggy gloves do not keep fingers warm!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 22, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> Buy big ones and put them in the tumble dryer


 

I'll let you know if I spot any Hellsbells.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm waiting for Aldi to get some ski gloves in - they aren't waterproof, but I find them warm enough for all but a handful of days most years.
Last time they only had women's


----------



## stavros (Oct 23, 2010)

Ridiculously wet this morning. Was very lightly spitting when I left, and really started hammering down when I was at the furthest point away on the loop I was doing. My lycra's dried pretty quickly, but my trainers may still be sodden tomorrow morning.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 24, 2010)

I was lucky enough to make my traditional shopping trip during a window in the weather. 
It went well enough, but I'm still unsure if I'll be up to today's ride - it isn't that it's a bit longer than usual, it's this damn lurgy that has sapped my courage even for the 12 mile ride to the group start which would be an ideal test for my fitness ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 24, 2010)

What a nightmare.

I thought I was well enough for my 80 mile ride ... I was fine for the 15 miles to the start point, but then the first decent hill and I was in trouble - and it got worse and worse - there were some serious hills.
I sat in the pub unable to eat any lunch and afterwards it wasn't long before my legs felt like lead again.

I ended up with a duff calf muscle and cramping in both thighs and could only manage downhill bits ...

Today would have been the day to do gardening instead.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Oct 25, 2010)

Still need warmer clothes.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 25, 2010)

The temperature was low, but there was no guts to it - though I wore a hat and a scarf and my ski gloves.

Was up 4 or 5 times in the night with cramps, but thankfully my pulled hamstring didn't hinder me too much and I walked the steepest bit to give it a rest.
Mucho snot - so yesterday's exertions didn't clear my system out.

Arse and double arse.

I should have spoken to the ride leader and turned back home  ...


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 25, 2010)

Lovely ride.  Brilliant sunshine.  Bicycle's purring.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 25, 2010)

Yesterday trip round woods that it no more plastic bags on feet I'm getting Seal Skins socks hope to have for next weekend.
Muddy puddles here I come  

12 Miles hard work peddling in mud and leafs

edit:  I love Price Match


----------



## ddraig (Oct 25, 2010)

smooth enough and less cars today but getting icy! still in shorts but had gloves today...
might have to slow down/wear helmet if ice persists


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 25, 2010)

Icy ?

It was lovely in that thar Cymru yesterday - are you up a mountain ?


----------



## plurker (Oct 25, 2010)

Been 5 days now I've not been on the bike due to some kind of flu, not sure my lungs are up to it but might try tomorrow.  Missing my wake-up ride in, the colder it gets the less wobbling buffoons there are


----------



## ddraig (Oct 25, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Icy ?
> 
> It was lovely in that thar Cymru yesterday - are you up a mountain ?


 
nah Cardiff, not far out of town


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 25, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Icy ?
> 
> It was lovely in that thar Cymru yesterday - are you up a mountain ?


 
It was a little icy in Birmingham this morning.


----------



## Sgt Howie (Oct 25, 2010)

Massive snarl-up on Ladbroke Grove/Chamberlayne Road... which I sailed past


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 25, 2010)

Huge improvement generally today thanks to its being half term. 

Even the tosser who raced up behind me in a quiet lane I use every evening didn't honk his horn when I got totally in his way - and the lurgi and pulled hamstring means I was slower than usual - pehaps it made him actually notice the pedestrians ...

I wonder if they assume there's a TV camera in the middle of my rear light ... (there will be shortly  )


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 25, 2010)

Almost got knocked off by someone unexpectedly swinging out a parking space! Thankfully the important word is almost


----------



## Pat24 (Oct 25, 2010)

It's sooo cold! got new gloves, but I can still feel the chill...I need to bet earmuffs! I couldn't feel my ears when I got to work..I dont want those fluffy silly ones, I have these ones in mind: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so they don't get in my helmet's way...does anyone know where I could find them?

Edit: no bother - just got two pairs on ebay


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 25, 2010)

*scarpers*


----------



## Geri (Oct 25, 2010)

It was very, very cold this morning. I almost wore a jumper.


----------



## turing test (Oct 26, 2010)

It has been pretty good the last few days.  Yesterday I got almost exactly one hour and took it very easy.  Today I rode hard in the morning for about 50 minutes and soon I will ride home taking it easy for about 30 more minutes.  That will put me right on schedule for another 6 hours on the bike during the work week.

The butcher bird that was swooping me over in south Brisbane cemetery has been a lot less aggressive the last couple days.  Today it just warbled a bit and flew near me.  I am glad it has gotten over its anxiety.  It was about to give us both a headache last week.    I am about ready for the damned magpies and butcher birds to calm down.  For a week or so I was tempted to put those plastic zip ties in my helmet.

I mean think of how humiliating this would be


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm working in Poole for 4 weeks so I had a different journey this morning , I prefer my normal journey as it's nicer going through the forest but at least this route was well lit all the way . I'm quite glad they have put google maps on phones now though because I had to stop a couple of times to see where I was


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2010)

serious beak !

The only birds that threaten me on my way to work are the Canada geese down by the lake, and the odd Kamikaze squirrel running across the path.


----------



## plurker (Oct 26, 2010)

Back on the bike for the first time in a week.
Misinformed by the forecastyers on t'radio who said a 4 degree dry commute in, which in fact was rainy and a lot warmer, so the merino and gloves weren't strictly necessary!
Still a bit of flu in me so a fair bit slower than usual but it's so much nicer, even in the rain, than sitting on the 09.28 to Blackfriars!!


----------



## turing test (Oct 26, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> serious beak !


 
Butcher Birds snap their beak when they fly by.  It is a little Starling. They have a nice reputation otherwise.   

The Magpies brush you with their wings and occasionally will bite you.  I have been brushed several times and once seen cyclist bit, they go for the ears (I hear ).  

The week before last I was getting swooped about twice an hour, but it seems to be slowing down now.  The funny thing is you learn pretty quickly where the offending ones live.

Oh yeah geese suck to, I got mugged while having lunch at a bench by two hungry ones.  I had to squirt my water bottle to distract em.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 26, 2010)

I wore a hoodie and baselayer bottoms.
Still cold...
10K run and a nice 10k ride into work - legs ache and I'm not as moody.
Very relaxed and head clear.


----------



## turing test (Oct 26, 2010)

Hah, I put magpie into Google images and this is the first thing I got.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Oct 26, 2010)

Really impressive sunrise riding east through London at 0730 this morning. In accordance with the old phrase, it's now pissing down. Got a basket full of waterproof goodies from wiggle that I can only justify buying if I commit to riding through the entire winter.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm going to treat myself to some rainlegs - useful all year round :-


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

Pat24 said:


> It's sooo cold! got new gloves, but I can still feel the chill...I need to bet earmuffs! I couldn't feel my ears when I got to work..I dont want those fluffy silly ones, I have these ones in mind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muji sell them.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Almost got knocked off by someone unexpectedly swinging out a parking space! Thankfully the important word is almost


Glad that was an almost... that does my head in. Same goes for people who swerve out and back in again when they're going straight on at a cross roads - what is that about?


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 26, 2010)

turing test said:


> Hah, I put magpie into Google images and this is the first thing I got.


 
magpies   bully of the bird garden world meet my Webley tempest


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> magpies   bully of the bird garden world meet my Webley tempest





Sunday dinner at your place ??


----------



## Sgt Howie (Oct 26, 2010)

Fucking pissed it down on the way home.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2010)

I wish I could wean myself off remonstrating with idiot cyclists trying to burn my eyes out with their hideous strobing front lights on the path but they're getting worse.

Sadly it seems I will need to up the ante with my flash button - to start with by adding in the 5 watt high beam, but I'm not ruling out adding some comedy disco lights and a pre-programmed sequencer. I was musing this morning on the possibility of separating my front light into sixteen segments of 3 LEDs each ...

They seem to be 30 percent "get out of my way" and 70 percent clueless n00bs... 

I don't bother about the pathetically weak ones  - the most comedic ones being green - I've only seen one front-mounted red one so far this autumn.


----------



## plurker (Oct 26, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm going to treat myself to some rainlegs - useful all year round :-


as long you only want to keep about 1/4 of your lower body dry...

Glad I've got new waterproof trews, as it's raining now as I'm about to head home.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I wish I could wean myself off remonstrating with idiot cyclists trying to burn my eyes out with their hideous strobing front lights on the path but they're getting worse.
> 
> Sadly it seems I will need to up the ante with my flash button - to start with by adding in the 5 watt high beam, but I'm not ruling out adding some comedy disco lights and a pre-programmed sequencer. I was musing this morning on the possibility of separating my front light into sixteen segments of 3 LEDs each ...
> 
> ...


 

i wonder what they think of you


----------



## BigTom (Oct 26, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm going to treat myself to some rainlegs - useful all year round :-
> 
> View attachment 12192



whats the advantage of these over some waterproof trousers?


----------



## Sgt Howie (Oct 26, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I wish I could wean myself off remonstrating with idiot cyclists trying to burn my eyes out with their hideous strobing front lights on the path but they're getting worse.
> 
> Sadly it seems I will need to up the ante with my flash button - to start with by adding in the 5 watt high beam, but I'm not ruling out adding some comedy disco lights and a pre-programmed sequencer. I was musing this morning on the possibility of separating my front light into sixteen segments of 3 LEDs each ...
> 
> ...


 
Perhaps you'd be better off writing to your MP or lobbying a cycle campaign group? If someone started remonstrating with me for going about my lawful business during my commute my inclination wouldn't be to stop, it would be to treat them to a lesson in Anglo-Saxon vernacular.

I use flashing lights in the hope it makes me less likely to get run over.


----------



## plurker (Oct 26, 2010)

Sgt Howie said:


> it would be to treat them to a lesson in Anglo-Saxon vernacular.


is that a posh way of saying 'cunt them in the murray'?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2010)

Sgt Howie said:


> I use flashing lights in the hope it makes me less likely to get run over.


 
On an off-road shared path  ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2010)

Sgt Howie said:


> Perhaps you'd be better off writing to your MP or lobbying a cycle campaign group? .


I discuss it with other CTC members.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2010)

BigTom said:


> whats the advantage of these over some waterproof trousers?


 
Much less sweating - unless there's a full-on cloudburst it's only the tops of your legs that need protecting.


----------



## Sgt Howie (Oct 26, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> On an off-road shared path  ?


 
No, on the fairly busy roads of west/north west London


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2010)

Sgt Howie said:


> No, on the fairly busy roads of west/north west London



Exactly.

I use seriously bright (but static) lights when in traffic - whenever the light level is low enough to make them useful.
As soon as I hit the path, they go straight off and I'm down to 8 watts of static LEDs mounted low and aimed at the ground.
In the light levels I'm talking about it, there's no need even for that.

Some of these tossers on the Bristol-Bath path were using stupidly aimed lights even on totally unlit sections last winter - while I was making do with my carefully dipped beam - my night vision is quite poor and these lights easily blind me.
When the light level is higher, it simply ruins what should be a pleasant ride on a tree-lined path.

It's almost as if it's just because they've paid stupid money for their dinky little lamps, they're darned well going to use them all the time.
A lot of them are completely unaware of any other users of the path - cyclists or pedestrians.

If I was as selfish as them, I could wreak havoc with the 16 watts of LEDs on the front of my bike.


----------



## Sgt Howie (Oct 26, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I use seriously bright (but static) lights when in traffic - whenever the light level is low enough to make them useful.
> As soon as I hit the path, they go straight off and I'm down to 8 watts of static LEDs mounted low and aimed at the ground.
> ...


 
I'll take your word for it - but I don't think you're going to get those points across using the means of communication you've described.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2010)

got stopped by the cops on the way home last night.

got off, and very belligerent in my initial response.

turns out that they were fitting your bike for free with some device that means you can get it back if it's nicked.

although i wonder whether it also means that they can now track all of my cycle rides.....


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 26, 2010)

Pretty tough day at work today, and wasn't able to leave until late. Cycle home might have been in drizzle on dark wet roads but not for the first time, now I'm home I'm reflecting on how good a brisk cycle is for working off tensions from the day 

Also funny how a half hour cycle seems to have a _much_ more invigorating effect than a 20 minute one... (those being the two regular commutes I'm doing atm).


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 27, 2010)

After yesterdays rather boring ride on the A Roads and the dual carriage way in the pissing rain cycle home , I have re designed my route to take me along the sea front for most of the way . hopefully I won't get lost and rely on google maps to help me today


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 27, 2010)

Jammy get.


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 27, 2010)

fuck me , that was the hardest ride I've ever done , the route itself was fairly easy , mainly flat with one very steep decsent and one very steep ascent to deal with but the fucking wind was slowing me down by at least 4mph , it better be blowing in the same direction when I'm on may way home to make it up for it


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 27, 2010)

yes, i found the ride in this morning a real struggle.

not helped by spotting a sweaty ed balls wandering through clissold park, post-jogging!?


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 27, 2010)

I should have a 9mph tail wind on the ride home this morning 

the head wind this morning looks like it was about 15mph


----------



## turing test (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine was nice, I did about 50 minutes this morning and had a nice communion with the butcher bird over in the cemetery.  Then at home I did 30 more on the rollers just to make sure I got some exercise.  

Last year I posted some pics.  This year it is prettier here & I must post some more. The Jacaranda are losing their flowers now so the area underneath them is purple. I ride through a thicket of these.   

Maybe it’s the good weather and the pretty plants, but I have felt like hammering the last few days.  Even on my rollers I have felt like killing it.

This image doesn't do the foliage justice.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 27, 2010)

Blimey - that's stunning !

What's the coldest it gets where you are ? - presumably your autumn isn't for another 6 months or so ?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2010)

They don't have summer for 6 months in Australia do they?  



Termite Man said:


> I should have a 9mph tail wind on the ride home this morning
> 
> the head wind this morning looks like it was about 15mph


Nice for the ride home. No wonder it was such a bloody struggle getting in though!


----------



## plurker (Oct 27, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Blimey - that's stunning !


 Innit just.  
2 mates of mine are emigrating, today, to go and live to Maclean, about an hour south of Brisbane - gonna be a hell of a change from Camberwell!

Ride in this morning was okay, marred by some numpty BorisBiker who pulled out of a side road right in front of me, causing me to slam on the anchors and lock the wheel  My rear discs squeal like fuck atm, not sure why, but I think he got a little scared as I slid towards him shouting and bike squealing. Twat.


----------



## turing test (Oct 28, 2010)

It's already about 20c by 730 am.  It will be summer soon so it will be in the low 30's most of the time.  There is usually a pretty good breeze, so it's not that bad.  Santa always looks pretty funny in his snow gear.

The lowest we will see is probably around 4c.  I will check the records but I bet it never freezes.

Edit:
It looks like the last time it froze here was the 19th of July 2007.  It got down to -0.1 c if I am reading this chart correctly


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 28, 2010)

It was another windy day in today with a wind speed of 13mph , and I should get a tail wind on the way home as well  I'm really enjoying the ride along the beach in the dark , all you can see are the waves as they break on the shoreline in the darkness


----------



## plurker (Oct 28, 2010)

Last night. Unlocked bike from rack, mounted, cycled down dropkerb onto road.  
Suddenly somehow the bike's slipped from under me, and I've landed, face down on top of it.  Handlebar, meet breastbone. Cog, meet ankle.  Knees, meet tarmac.

Battered sternum, bruised ribs, lacerated ankle and knee. Painful to breathe and walk. Diclofenac, Dihydrocodeine. X-ray, tetanus.   

And STILL I prefer cycling to public transport...


----------



## turing test (Oct 28, 2010)

It sounds like this accident I had when I was drunk.  Except I had a rash on my ear in addition


----------



## plurker (Oct 28, 2010)

If I'd been drunk it would've hurt less!  
I think it muust have been oil/diesel onthe road or something - only other time I've had an off like that was a diesel spill.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 28, 2010)

14 degrees C - rode home helmetless in just my tee shirt 

Fair bit of interaction with the lighthouse brigade 

I'm thinking of modifying a disco strobe I have lying around - just to make them feel at home like ...


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 28, 2010)

gentlegreen is like the British Yehuda Moon


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 28, 2010)

I'd forgotten about that strip.

I used to worry I was a bit too much like Malcom of The Modern Parents. 

i don't remotely fit with either, appearance-wise. 
I've a feeling I may come over as a dangerous psycho and get my collar felt if a lot of these kids complain about my swearing at them.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 28, 2010)

I identify with this one though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2010)

plurker said:


> Last night. Unlocked bike from rack, mounted, cycled down dropkerb onto road.
> Suddenly somehow the bike's slipped from under me, and I've landed, face down on top of it.  Handlebar, meet breastbone. Cog, meet ankle.  Knees, meet tarmac.
> 
> Battered sternum, bruised ribs, lacerated ankle and knee. Painful to breathe and walk. Diclofenac, Dihydrocodeine. X-ray, tetanus.
> ...


ouch... hope you fix up soon.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 28, 2010)

That is quite an achievement though.

I fall over my own feet sometimes, but I'm struggling to work out how this was done. 

Only really ever did it once - unused to my disc front brake I grabbed too much and the bike stopped perpendicular, but I carried on going - nice soft landing, totalled front wheel.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2010)

I have (touches lots of wood) not come off my bike like that before. I've had it slide out from under me a fair few times, but managed to stay upright.


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 28, 2010)

I put my foot through my front wheel once. And have mowed down a couple of pedestrians.


----------



## Sgt Howie (Oct 28, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I've a feeling I may come over as a dangerous psycho and get my collar felt if a lot of these kids complain about my swearing at them.


 
So do I. Seriously, be careful with that.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 28, 2010)

Cycled to work today after two days on sick leave with a HORRIBLE flu-like virus.  The ride didn't feel any different to normal, but when I got to work I was beet-red, covered in sweat and shaking.  I think I perspired several pints of liquid over the next half an hour.  Surprisingly, my work colleagues thought I looked like death and wanted to send me home.  Felt better after coffee though.  Ride home was a breeze!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 29, 2010)

Flat tire, missed the train, felt groggy all morning 
Need to clean the transmission and replace the brake blocks this weekend.


----------



## turing test (Oct 29, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Need to clean the transmission and replace the brake blocks this weekend.


 Yuck I hate those jobs.  

I had a good ride in this morning, but since I have ridden so much this week I decided to take it easy and only go a little extra.  So I did about thirty minutes, with one swing by my menace “the butcher of south Brisbane cemetery.”  He did his little swoop then left me alone.

I have put a much smaller cog on my commuter so now I am able to use all 3 chain rings again.  I am down to a 12/23 eighspeed where before I was using a 13/32.  It's a little bit big when I have loads but otherwise pretty good.  I will swap it to a 26 when I go touring.

I bought a vintage “Hoffy” road bike this week.  The Hoffy shop is still running.  It is up the sunshine coast in a suburb called Sandgate. They don’t build bikes anymore.  The shop told me that it was probably built by the guy that owns LLewellyn bikes.  

It has very very tight steering, Suntour brakes, Campagnolo cranks with one 44 tooth chain ring.  It must have been resprayed because the green paint is immaculate.  

This weekend I am going to try to try to get it going as my new fixed gear, and retire my old one which has more rust than many junkyards.  I will need to replace the stem and probably the seat post because it is a little small for me.  It’s probably going to get a new chain too.  If it works I will be like the coolest hipster in Queensland.


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 29, 2010)

Herbsman. said:


> I put my foot through my front wheel once. And have mowed down a couple of pedestrians.


 

weren't you trying to dislodger a paper cup at the time ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 29, 2010)

It was so ridiculously warm I went in helmet-less and in just a tee shirt - presumably some sort of temperature inversion - still worked up a decent sweat.

Dark though. - you can guess the rest.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 29, 2010)

really tough and a right slog today 
either gone unhealthy or coming down with something


----------



## Sgt Howie (Oct 29, 2010)

Had two pints at lunchtime, didn't get breathalysed


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 29, 2010)

I got home just as the rain started.
Just as well as I was lightly attired once again.

How was that ?


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 30, 2010)

Termite Man said:


> weren't you trying to dislodger a paper cup at the time ?


 
Worse - plastic


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 30, 2010)

Just had my monthly ride up a couple of Bristol's famed b*st*rd hills at the posh end of town for coffee and yeast extract. I found it necessary to percussively "inform" a couple of luxury car drivers of the existence of a cycle lane and the yard and a half to spare on the driver's side...

Lovely sunny day for wondering at all the youngsters stuck in traffic in their steel boxes.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hard work in slop & leaf crud, But the tree are in woodland are beautiful. 
My lovely new socks are grate no wet feet did ride most puddings and part of a small river crossing.

Miles 14.07 not a lot but enough.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 1, 2010)

A bit of a scrap with two cars at the start of my journey home.
There's a lethal cycle lane on a country road that I refuse to use as it passes 4 concealed entrances at a point when I'm doing 15 to 20mph, so I stake my claim on the road before the traffic hump. The first arsehole who squeezed around me actually had something sticking out of the passenger window.  The second - a people carrier - went over to the wrong side of the road to use the cyclist's bypass on that side because I'd blocked his usual one. I leapt over the hump.

Then on the reasonably well-lit shared Bristol to Bath path, I switched down to a gentle dipped beam and the idiot flashers predictably showed up.Even those who weren't flashing had nasty mal-adjusted lamps.

Hopefully they'll get the idea now that my flash button fires up a 4 watt Cree as well as the 3.5 watts of 5mm LEDs. Sadly I don't get a clear run at very many of them.

At least when there was a totally unlit section, no one was selfish enough to use a flasher.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 2, 2010)

Head wind most of the way in this morning, which somewhat lessened my riding pleasure.

What's lessening it more, however, is the number of idiots who still aren't using their lights - saw two guys on bikes with black frames, black rims and black trousers/jackets riding without lights last night. Fucking morons.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2010)

The warm south-westerly wind thankfully helped me up the steepest hill this morning - the one consolation for wearing a flappy coat - that ultimately proved to be over-dressing.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 2, 2010)

I had forgotten the joys of wet leaves and conkers all over the road.

Have ordered new bike lights. I find this far more exciting than I probably should.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 2, 2010)

forgot to say i spotted an urb on the way in yesterday! we wos both confused i think!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 2, 2010)

puncture - walked home - got train


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2010)

Biddly said:


> puncture - walked home - got train


 
Is that quicker than whipping the wheel off and putting in your spare tube ?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 2, 2010)

When I'm 5 mins from home, definitely much quicker, and less messy. Will sort it out when I get home.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 3, 2010)

I've decided that I can't use my super-bright rear light on the shared path. Sometimes I feel self-conscious inflicting it on following car drivers.

So for the first two dark journeys home I have simply done away with the rear light altogether - on the basis that I'm shooting a single Cree at the path in front and that I very rarely have anyone catching up with me - which I suppose might justify keeping it on.

But I've found I'm almost as annoyed by unlit cyclists coming the other way (they aren't, after all, in practice, very different from unlit pedestrians) as I am by the idiots with the strobes - so I will deploy my Cateye for now and fit a subdued red lamp on the back...

In fact these first couple of dark evenings has made me nostalgic for my fluorescent front light - more than bright enough, but very gentle... I well may not be able to resist ...

I'm still trying to work out a logical switching arrangement that isn't like a flight-deck pre-launch check every time I move from one environment to the next.

As for my fighting back with lumens, it's so difficult to get a good shot at the offenders without collateral damage - though I got two flashers together yesterday and heard one of them say something to the effect of "feck me that's bright" - which it is... all I need is the "repeater" and possibly the phaser sound effect ...

Having the high beam on the button as well as the UFO light is proving very useful for briefly checking ahead for the unlit .. I'm also using it at concealed junctions because it casts a pretty good beam on the road ahead.

EDIT :-

No room for fluorescent lamp, but I've just spotted these - and the bases at least would fit in the 40mm plumbing fittings my MR16s are in ...







£12 for two .... not sure about the vulnerability of an exposed glass outer envelope though - I may have to laquer them ...


----------



## turing test (Nov 3, 2010)

I didn’t ride on Monday because I needed to be in a suit after work.   Yesterday I did about an hour extra yesterday to make up for it.  I had a professional conference type thingy to attend over at Southbank (which is beautiful).  After that I cycled back to the office, then afterwards made the critical trip to the bottle shop at the Regatta.     

I did some extra this morning with two friends I made when I did a Bicycle Queensland tour up north this winter.  We rode over a freshly paved road Gap Creek Road.  My legs are a little heavy, from the climb up which is steep and about 1.5 k long.   Unfortunately traffic is very bad on one of the roads we have to cycle back on.  Australian driving techniques never help either.  Then once I got back home I said Hi to my wife changed bikes and had a nice easy ride in


----------



## Termite Man (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm doing a 12 hour day today so I didn't ride in but when I was going home last night there was a good wind behind me so I was easily hitting about 28mph on the flat ( on the same stretch going in to work I was struggling to do 15mph with a head wind ) .


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 3, 2010)

Great ride today - Hyde Park looks beautiful as we're getting a proper autumn seemingly, so the leaves are taking their time to go from green to brown - it's a sea of auburns & soft yellows & golds.


----------



## turing test (Nov 3, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> - I may have to laquer them ...



Oh I bet you are so looking forward to that!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2010)

Tiny bit of glass has left a tear in my tyre... I know this means another puncture will be round the corner 

Is there anything I can put in the tear, or on the inside of the tyre to protect the tube? They weren't your cheapest tyres, and can't be buying another new one just yet.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh I see, fiddly tyres with hardly any rubber ... 

I would imagine you could squidge some rubber adhesive in there - or maybe modern superglue ...

I take it you keep them well inflated ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 3, 2010)

turing test said:


> Oh I bet you are so looking forward to that!


 
What I really have in mind is something like an oversized ping pong ball - perhaps a bit thinner ... perhaps a latex glove ...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2010)

Not fiddly at all... yesterday was really because I couldn't be arsed to get dirty and was so close to home 

Yep, keep them rock hard.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 3, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Not fiddly at all... yesterday was really because I couldn't be arsed to get dirty and was so close to home
> .


 
I really meant piddly. I would feel naked without some tread and a layer of Kevlar


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2010)

I do have tread, there on the sides. And tried a kevlar tyre and it was really heavy


----------



## turing test (Nov 3, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Is there anything I can put in the tear



Don't worry about the cut.  

You can buy tyre liners, Slime and Mr. Tuffy are brands.  I used to use them, and they do help with glass cuts.  I stopped using them for a variety of reasons.

People may disagree with me, but I always buy cheap tyres in order to be able to afford to always have new ones.

I also always run my oldest tyre on the back wheel.  IOW the rear wears out then the front goes to the rear and a new one goes on the front.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 3, 2010)

That's odd, I always have my newest tyre on the back - and it's pumped up a third harder than the front. 
It's the back tyre that's the most prone to punctures and the more inconvenient to remove ...


----------



## turing test (Nov 3, 2010)

If your front tyre flats you may loose control and crash.  Therefore the newest tyre should go up front. 

&
As you said the rear wheel chews tyres up therefore why would you put your best rubber back there?

&
There is not much diff between removing the front and rear IMHO.


----------



## plurker (Nov 3, 2010)

another vote for oldest on the rear here as well, it runs out quicker as it bears the weight and locks up more when braking hard so wears in patches 
biddly, I've got little splits like that all over my tyres, never seem to amount to puncture, unless they're deep enough to have punctured in the first place iyswim...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 3, 2010)

Maybe it's because I use Continental "Country" tyres with tread and Kevlar and they're fairly chunky - 26 x 1 3/4 inches.
I only ever get flats on the back tyre and that's when they wear thin and I've never had a catastrophic deflation in 23 years ...

.. and I brake hard maybe once a year ....


----------



## turing test (Nov 3, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> .. and I brake hard maybe once a year ....


 
Dude, I wish I was that smooth.


----------



## plurker (Nov 3, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> .. and I brake hard maybe once a year ....


 We have traffic lights and mental peds who don't look - I brake hard prob 2/3 times a day


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2010)

turing test said:


> Don't worry about the cut.
> 
> You can buy tyre liners, Slime and Mr. Tuffy are brands.  I used to use them, and they do help with glass cuts.  I stopped using them for a variety of reasons.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure my oldest tyre is on the back - they've both been replaced quite recently, but _think _it was the back first.



plurker said:


> biddly, I've got little splits like that all over my tyres, never seem to amount to puncture, *unless they're deep enough to have punctured in the first place *iyswim...


it did, which is why I'm a little worried. It won't happen right away, but can almost guarantee the next puncture will be through that split


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 3, 2010)

My bike now has a gentle rear light to use on the shared path - a 1.8 watt, 21 LED MR16 spot  inside a surgical glove to diffuse the light.

I may consider something similar for the front, but those cold cathode fluorescents are very tempting ....


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 3, 2010)

Holy crap.

Mucky weather usually thins out the idiots a bit ...

Third working day after the clocks changed, on the dimly-lit shared path, with lots of fallen leaves and stuff, I reckon it was 40 percent ninja or pathetically dim LED to 30 percent dazzling flashers, to 30 percent just dazzling.

In quite a few cases there was a ninja being escorted by a flasher.

I couldn't resist shouting the occasional targeted greeting - in between replying to the morse code ..


----------



## swampy (Nov 3, 2010)

Cycled like an absolute nutter in to work this morning, lots of dodgy overtaking - naughty but such a rush!


----------



## turing test (Nov 4, 2010)

Today it was absolutely pissing by the time I got to work.  Right now my shoes and gloves are planted in front of a fan on my desk.  I will extract the editorial page of the Australian and stuff it in my right shoe in a moment.  Nothing in the Australian will fit in the left one.

The butcher bird over in South Brisbane Cemetery is still out for me.  It’s been like three weeks now.  I thinks it swoops me just for sport at this point.  

Since it is over cast and raining the cemetery was looking particularly gothic.  So I stopped a grave which I use as a marker to end my intervals on the top of a hill.  The grave is prominently marked Malouf and it containd Mr. Malouf, who died in 71 and his wife who passed away in 66.  There was a daughter who died in infancy 1928 and a son who died before the older ones.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2010)

proper blustery and pissing drizzle
leaf mulch nearly had me as well


----------



## ExtraRefined (Nov 4, 2010)

Rode in hard today. Overtook a roadie who proceeded to draft me for a couple of miles, which probably gained me a bit and was set for a possible new PB until some bellend cut me up and I missed an unRLJable light. Grrr.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 4, 2010)

Unbelievably warm this morning at 16 degrees C - with a warm sou' westerly to help me tack up the final hill - so no jacket, and by the end, no helmet either 

Even more miraculous then, that so many of my fellow citizens had chosen to seal themselves in steel boxes with the windows shut.

Still no bicycles in the new bike rack of the local "Bike-it" school ... I saw one of the teachers park her car in the playground. As expected she was about 25 years old ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 4, 2010)

ExtraRefined said:


> Rode in hard today. Overtook a roadie who proceeded to draft me for a couple of miles, which probably gained me a bit


Is that because he tidied up your rear turbulence ?


----------



## ExtraRefined (Nov 4, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Is that because he tidied up your rear turbulence ?


 
That's the theory, it's supposed to be worth >10% if they're close enough although TBH the psychological effect of "must beat thin chap on light bike" was probably more of a factor. I was in the drops and at about 170 bpm


----------



## turing test (Nov 5, 2010)

Today I left about 730 and my wife road with me on her road bike.  She hadn’t been on it for about 3 months and so there was no pressure left in the tyres.  She needs to start using it again as we are going riding with a faster group from the touring club here in Brisbane (BBTA).  I showed her the normal extra loops I do.  

Upon entering the cemetery I warned her about the Butcher.  Obviously the damned little bastard decided not to swoop, or even peep at us.  He’ll be back when I go through by myself, I am sure of it!!

It’s raining now but was sunny when we were cycling.  They expect showers on and off all weekend, but the lows are about 17 so no worries!!   

Just for shits and giggles I looked London weather up.  It looks like your low on Sunday will be 3 with heavy rain, so let me interject this encouragment, there is no such thing as bad weather, just bad clothes!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 5, 2010)

ExtraRefined said:


> That's the theory, it's supposed to be worth >10% if they're close enough although TBH the psychological effect of "must beat thin chap on light bike" was probably more of a factor. I was in the drops and at about 170 bpm


Sadly I don't stand a chance these days - certainly not on the way into work - takes me 10 miles just to warm up - and during the week I run on empty anyway. The best I've ever done is let them pass then wind them up by keeping on their back wheel seemingly effortlessly so they think they've miscalculated - knowing that I'll be turning off in under a mile and will be able to recover.  

Cycled home in tee shirt again. 

Stunning number of ninja cyclists on the Bristol-Bath path.  One day I need to wait around at the city end to see if these idiots actually ride in traffic like that - a cycle safety police unit could do some good work with this lot.

I'm getting good at targeting the flasher-dazzlers too - surely they'll get the idea soon ?
Most of 'em seem to be clue-less kids and not the MAMILs with two cars at home.


----------



## Termite Man (Nov 5, 2010)

I almost went over the handle bars this morning  The wind had obviously blown the sand from the beach up onto the road , which isn't unusual but today it seems to have been blown so it's quite deep , so what I thought was a thin layer of sand which I can just ride over turned into a mini sand dune the bike was instantly stopped . Luckily the head wind had me travelling so slow I was able to stop myself going over


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 5, 2010)

Funnily enough, in spite of my lights, I "discovered" a largeish hole alongside the path in the park last night. I was distracted by another cyclist coming towards me. How she managed with only a fairly average lamp I don't know. 

I've been mistaken for a motor vehicle on occasion, and the previous evening someone almost begged me not to mow down his herd of small dogs (uphill ) .. They get to the park in 4X4s and estates, and rarely ever have torches or reflective bits on them or the dogs - not that it's a huge problem for the careful cyclist - and as I have made clear recently, I'm very keen on minimising light pollution in shared spaces.

This morning would have been almost perfect, but for my chickening out and wearing a jacket which was only slightly justified when the drizzle picked up a few hundred yards from the end of my journey - so I was a tad warm when I got to the office after running up 6 flights of stairs.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 5, 2010)

muddy water! in my face! 
neeeed mudguards but never sort them out!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 5, 2010)

Another lovely warm ride home with the drizzle not restarting until the last 50 yards.

Paying maybe too much attention to the 4-wheeled community, I almost came to grief thanks to a dozy shopper who stepped right out in front of me in spite of my front light  He barely acknowledged my blasphemous utterance and carried on - totally unshaken.

At least the road being greasy probably meant I didn't lose much rubber.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2010)

ddraig said:


> muddy water! in my face!
> neeeed mudguards but never sort them out!



If you have a highly-strung racer, be very careful. Someone in my local CTC came a right cropper on an Audax with a mudguard slipping and locking the front wheel.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 7, 2010)

Just under 8 miles, nice n sunny last afternoon dark at 4 tho no lights and felt a bit sick gave blood this morning think that fcuked me up.


----------



## Termite Man (Nov 8, 2010)

Loads of rain and 30mph winds means I got the train this morning .


----------



## ExtraRefined (Nov 8, 2010)

Loads of rain and 30mph winds meant I was 6 minutes late this morning. 

Toes are just about warmed up again now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2010)

A bit wet, but everything has dried out by the heater now.

This morning was the morning of undertakers! FFS, who undertakes you when you're overtaking a stationary bus?!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 8, 2010)

No great problems to speak of - the rain stopped just before I left so I wasn't wearing my horribly hot coat and rubber trousers. 

I'm looking forward to having my alternate (more subdued) lights up and running for when I'm not actually braving traffic in the dark.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 8, 2010)

Was cold and wet, but otherwise uneventful, for which I am grateful.

I think I might buy myself some waterproof, or at least windproof, gloves. Any recommendations?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 8, 2010)

Maybe you could let me know if you find any. I don't think the Aldi ones are waterproof - I try to have a spare pair available at either end of my journeys ...


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Not going out here today, Maybe to night hope not to bump into the Fly tipping scum.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 8, 2010)

as some one who started cycling in spring - fucking hell rain and wind make it cold.
still in shorts though.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 8, 2010)

none today but got extra early ones for rest of week/weekend and next week
got some new troosers in anticipation!


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 8, 2010)

I haven't been on my bike in over a week.  A chest infection and lack of sleep mean I haven't felt up to it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 8, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> I haven't been on my bike in over a week.  A chest infection and lack of sleep mean I haven't felt up to it.



I've had a slight nose/throat/chest thing lurking for at least a month now. It no longer impinges much on my daily commute, but going on a 50-miler up a big hill in Wales two weeks ago turned out to be a very bad idea indeed. It only affected me after 25 miles - at which point my legs turned to jelly ...

My new rule is that if I have to wipe any snot at all on my sleeve, I'm not fit for a challenging ride.

Lack of sleep is a daily problem for me, but it only makes me want to fall asleep at work ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 8, 2010)

joustmaster said:


> as some one who started cycling in spring - fucking hell rain and wind make it cold.
> still in shorts though.





It felt almost perfect on the way home with my leaky windcheater. It's nice not to arrive drenched in sweat.

I had set my high beam too high though - great for educating the flashers and the odd ninja, but not for lighting the path ahead.

I'm going to try some tin foil on my dipped beam in a bit - I'm chucking too much of my 8 watts sideways I've removed one of my half yoghurt pots ...


----------



## Termite Man (Nov 9, 2010)

I got soaked this morning  I think I enjoy cycling in the rain more than I do in other weather , especially when I know I have dry socks at work and I can stick my clothes on the radiator and have them nice and dry for the cycle home


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 9, 2010)

Late setting off to begin with and found I had a pinprick-sized hole in the side of my inner tube.
Valve core came off with the valve cap, so have now used my one serviceable spare - leaving me with trying to find the slow leak in a tube with several patches already. 
Tyre on bike seems OK in spite of not having much time to find what made the hole - maybe a bit of the Kevlar lining?


----------



## Termite Man (Nov 10, 2010)

My feet are cold  There was a lovely sunrise this morning the sea looked a levely sghade of blue and the orangy red sky behind the pier was beautiful . I even stopped to admire the view .


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 10, 2010)

Dry, sunny 

It would have been perfect if the slight drop in temperature hadn't made the entire city get into their stupid tin boxes and thereby get in my way - there's one section of traffic I'm really not able to avoid..

Also had some dodgy looks from a n00b on a mountain bike who hadn't cottoned onto the fact that it is quite reasonable to ride on the edge of the path when the cyclist coming in the opposite direction has to overtake pedestrians.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2010)

Sunny, a bit nippy, but ok. My bike was heavy today... too much food!


----------



## no-no (Nov 10, 2010)

Got a soaking wet bum, need to get waterproof shorts or a different jacket. The jacket seems to channel water onto my saddle!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 10, 2010)

Flipping shortie cycling jackets. I desperately need a proper breathable waterproof top, but it will have to be as long and baggy as my leaky "Lord Anthony" one I bought at the market 20 years ago ..


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry to say I'm starting to enjoy my nightly "Battle of Britain" on the Bristol to Bath path. My high beam could have been designed for that purpose. (it isn't. I now use it not only to see ahead of me in the wooded park I cycle through, but now that it's available on a button, also when approaching hidden junctions to make cagers think another car is coming. )

It's a challenge to resist hitting the firing button when there's too much danger of collateral damage.
I especially like getting off a few rounds at miscreants 50 yards away just as I pull off the path.
I may have to change my musical accompaniment to something more appropriate. 

The unlit cyclists and pedestrians are really starting to concern me . I reckon the addition of lighting to the path has lulled even more of the clueless into a false sense of security. It's a shared path, but people need to make an effort during peak times - if only something even slightly reflective.

The shocking thing is I don't see a *single *other bike with a decent beam lighting up the fallen leaves and branches - it's all uselessly aimed at other riders.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, it might be the winter cold/darkness grumps, but today I would like to moan about how the following piss me off, in reverse order of annoyance. 

a) Male cyclists who assume I'm slower than them (presumably because I'm a woman), who cycle really hard to get in front of me and then cycle really slowly in front of me 
b) Vans who don't indicate till the last minute and then practically turn left into me 
c) Motorists who shout abuse at me when I'm doing absolutely nothing wrong, apart from assertively and legally doing a safe manoeuvre which delays them by about 2 seconds. 

Re: the latter, being a conscientious cyclists with a sensitive disposition, those sorts of incidents used to make me cry and shake me. Thankfully I've developed a thicker skin now, but it still pisses me off that presumably they finish their journey thinking they're in the right, and that cyclists are in the wrong for simply existing. And that's pretty concerning too, given how such motorists might treat cyclists on the road. Whenever I hear people going on about all cyclists being useless I think to myself "now come on, what is more likely? That there's fault with _every_ cyclist you've come across, or that you actually think a cyclist is at fault simply because they're on a bike?"


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 10, 2010)

Some nights I need that sort of  aggro  to get me moving. 

In my case it's because I'm an overweight grey-haired compo-lookalike on a bike that superficially looks like it came from the recycling bin.

I'm trying to think back to the first 8 years when I was presumably riding a lot more slowly ... I'm lucky in that I commute on suburban roads ...
I'd been a total misfit as a motorcyclist - owned a 750cc Norton Commando for a bit that, apart from having useless brakes, was a match for most vehicles on the road at the time, but I liked to pootle along so slowly I could appreciate every stroke of the engine.

The change for me happened when I started taking prozac, smoking a lot of weed and going to raves. I then put the brightest lights in town on my bike and started getting in the faces of the motoring public. I suddenly got fit enough to warrant staking my claim on the road ...

I like to look them right in the eyes - or more usually with disdain as if they were a turd I'd almost ridden over ...

You are in the perfect position to get stupidly fast and piss all over them. 

http://www.itsnotarace.org/


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 10, 2010)

COLD EARS 
Very boggy over fields, Legs hurt too tonight did spin last night mm I should be getting faster and ride longer


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 10, 2010)

first day back on after a week off.  cold but good


----------



## turing test (Nov 10, 2010)

Yesterday before work 2 friends and I rode over the small mountain near my house Mt Coottha.  Afterwards we rode part way back to one guys house, but where we were going to split off a motorcyclist had a low speed accident, at a red light.  A jogger and the fellow in the car in front of him helped him up and pushed his Harley out of the road.  One of my mates is a doctor so he and the jogger talked to the guy for a minute or two.  

The motorcyclist was pretty much a cliché, big beard, tat’s, leather vest, WW1 German inspired helmet ect ect.  After it was obvious he was OK, the jogger walked over to me (I was just waiting for the doctor I was with to be done) out of earshot and asked “Do you have a phone?” me “Yeah” jogger “this guy is pissed.”  Implying he wanted me to call the cops on Harley dude.  This was about 7 am.  Me and my mate rode off and I didn’t call them about it.  The doctor didn’t say what he thought one way or the other-except to say it wouldn’t matter if I did.

Anyway it’s time to go to work so I best leave.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 11, 2010)

Drizzly, but the wind was behind me so I left off the dreaded rubber trousers. My chinos got only slightly damp around the knee.

"rainlegs" definitely about to be ordered.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Nov 11, 2010)

Mega headwind but not too wet. New personal worst time of 50 minutes. New flouro nodder jacket did the job but still isn't breathable enough.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 11, 2010)

my god that was blowy.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2010)

Not as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 11, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Not as bad as I thought it would be.


show off


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2010)

I was coming south to north, and it wasn't too bad til I got to Waterloo Bridge. Much lower centre of gravity too


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 11, 2010)

i couldn't believe how difficult it was cycling in this morning. there was one point cycling up market road when i thought that i might fall off cos i was slowing down so much with the headwind.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 11, 2010)

The weather thinned out the n00bs a bit. 
Fewer targets for my photon torpedoes, but a clearer run at them. 

Far fewer stealth pedestrians about too.

I ride through a totally unlit, fairly steep bit of wooded parkland on my way home where I need at least my 8 watt dipped beam , and occaisional bursts of high beam to avoid falling off the edge into the valley, and once past that another cyclist passes me heading to where I'd just emerged with nothing more than 4 flashing *amber *LEDs. 

Maybe I need my eyes tested...


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 13, 2010)

Gave in ordered proper shorts Thursday.  Payed next day and the still not here today Fucking shop. Going to get very muddy n wet tomorrow. 

Back to cleanfilm & freezer bag.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 14, 2010)

This should be getting earyer !! Hard work riding in leaf mulch. Lots of sliding about today just 9.6 mile
Just stared to rain end of ride


----------



## stavros (Nov 14, 2010)

Absolutely fucking soaking. It was raining that much, but there was so much ground water on the roads, especially in the cyclist's line, that I virtually had trenchfoot by the time I got home.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 14, 2010)

stavros said:


> Absolutely fucking soaking. It was raining that much, but there was so much ground water on the roads, especially in the cyclist's line, that I virtually had trenchfoot by the time I got home.



Deficient in the mudguard department ?


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 14, 2010)

or a good pair of SOCKS .)


----------



## turing test (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah it’s mud guards that help with ground water.  It’s been raining here a lot lately and so I just had to install a pair after going without for about 4 years.

I pretty much rode my ass off this weekend with a club so I had a nice easy ride in.  It took all of 18 minutes for the big 5.7 km.  No rain or anything to complain about.  My only complaints-the runner dude did beat me to the showers so I am stuck waiting for him to get done fumigating them.  I do have a tiny bit of joint pain, but nothing big, and my sit bone hurt a little (that could be very bad if it continues).


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 15, 2010)

cold ears


----------



## ExtraRefined (Nov 15, 2010)

No bike shops had winter boots in my ridiculous size, so I've ordered some online. They'd better be quick, or I'm going to get frostbite - feet were numb within 3 miles this morning and took 30 minutes to warm up in the office. Need something for the ears too.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 15, 2010)

Very cold!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 15, 2010)

i didn't think it was that bad this morning tbh, it was colder at the start of last week iirc.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 15, 2010)

bloody freezing in Brum!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 15, 2010)

aha! it's grim oop north etc etc


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 15, 2010)

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&tab=wl

Birmingham is not "oop north"


----------



## ExtraRefined (Nov 15, 2010)

It's North of Watford => it's oop north


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 15, 2010)

that would make it "up north".


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 15, 2010)

ExtraRefined said:


> It's North of Watford => it's oop north


what he said.


----------



## stavros (Nov 15, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Deficient in the mudguard department ?


 
Not deficient so much as non-existent (I ride a road bike and think they'd look out of place if I fitted them).


----------



## ExtraRefined (Nov 15, 2010)

stavros said:


> Not deficient so much as non-existent (I ride a road bike and think they'd look out of place if I fitted them).


 
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/sks-race-blade-clip-on-mudguard-set/
http://www.cyclesuk.com/1011/199-483041

For those of us not fortunate enough to have an old school winter trainer with mudguard braze ons


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 16, 2010)

stavros said:


> they'd look out of place


----------



## Termite Man (Nov 16, 2010)

It was cold this morning , so cold that I don't think I needed to sweat  Another lovely sunrise this morning . There was a light mist just over the sea with a clear sky and clouds off on the horizon , I would have takena  photo but the light wasn't really enough to get a decent picture on my phone !


----------



## turing test (Nov 16, 2010)

It was a nice ride today, all my aches and pains from Sat and Sun’s excesses seem to be gone.  I put a front rack on my commuter bike last week.  Yesterday I used it to go shopping and when I weighted the panniers after arrival it was about 12 kilo’s.  The bike was handling pretty sloppy.  Today I went to the bottle shop.  I got 8 bottles in my rear panniers plus 3 1.5 litre bottles of beer on the front.  The front end was still a little sloppy (then again what do you expect from XXXX beer?).


----------



## braindancer (Nov 16, 2010)

My hands are still tingling - bloody hell - they felt like they were going to fall off they were so cold....

Lovely across Walthamstow Marshes this morning though....  I wasn’t the only one who stopped for a moment to take in the sight of the sun reflecting on the frozen reeds.  Beautiful.  (But cold).


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 16, 2010)

came off going round a corner on an icy road. As i was checking my bike was ok, someone else did exactly the same thing.


----------



## plurker (Nov 16, 2010)

First time back on the bike since my off on the 28th so a little bit slower than usual.  A small amount of residual pain from breathing deeper, but so much nicer than sitting on the train with all the snivelling fucktards chattering about Xfactor or whatever inane crap they watched last night...Bike's running sweet thanks to the lovely chaps at De Ver who fixed her up

Misjudged the temperature a little though, as it looked cold.  Merino, softshell and a light windcheater, and I was boiling by the time I arrived - so less layers on the way home I think!


----------



## Fuchs66 (Nov 16, 2010)

At last after a long pause and too much money spent on trams I'm back on 2 wheels for the commute to work (been doing some long weekend rides 75km+ on the mountain bike but its just not the same).

The bike is totally revamped/serviced and is like shit off a shovel, my GF now has a Scott P5 so the WE trips are a bit faster now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2010)

stupid tube question 

if my tyres are 700 x 28C, which of these do I get:

700x20-28C		
700x20/28		
700x28-38C


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 16, 2010)

take the tube out of wheel you have now and look at numbers .)
If going to shop take tube in with you.

edit: don't know numbers. above what I do.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2010)

Old tube at home, don't need one now, want to order them online 

Will look when I get home, but in the meantime, what's the difference between the 3 I've listed?

I'm guessing both the 20-28 and 28-38 would be ok, but not sure what the difference would be... 20-28 would be harder?

No idea what a 20/28 is?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 16, 2010)

I like to have the extra rubber - so would go for the 28 to 38 - though I doubt it makes much difference - but I have fatter tyres than yours ...

Not all tubes are equal ...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2010)

It would be easy if they were 25 or 30, but what are the advantages of going for the smaller or larger size tubes?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 16, 2010)

Smaller for the weight-obsessed, larger for a little extra puncture protection.

Look out for the Specialized ones where the Presta valves come apart unexpectedly ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 16, 2010)

The tubes Continental supplied free with my 26 x 1.75 tyres were 26 x 1.75 to 2.125 - i.e. lots of rubber.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2010)

ok, one was 28-38, the other was 25-32 

*bangs head against wall*


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 16, 2010)

Quite a pleasant ride home.

Ninja cyclists everywhere. The Bristol to Bath path was crawling with them - perhaps 25 percent of the riders. Quite a few on the roads too.

This is the time of year when I lose any enthusiasm for promoting cycling.

I could have had a race with the youngster who overtook me on the tourer - assuming I would be slower, but it was too crowded and there were too many flashing idiots to shoot at. 

I really ought to add something special to my weaponry so the *really *dense don't think I'm just another idiot with flashing lights  - my new funky fluorescents aren't going to cut it. - maybe a few watts of *blue *- I'll have a look on Ebay later to see what the Hong Kong LED suppliers have to offer.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Fell off on the way in. 

I travel most of the way on the road but where I come to the cycle path there's a bend and used to be two bollards but one's been removed so it's easier to get into without slowing down. It was a bit icy and the front wheel just slipped away, nothing broken but got an aching shoulder and right arm, and I ripped my jacket and hoody.


----------



## turing test (Nov 16, 2010)

I met up with my mate this morning and we rode over Coot-tha, then went to have a coffee at a place called “The Bunker.”  I did some extra riding through the botanical garden at Gardens Point, which is part of the Queensland Institute of Technology campus.   Below are a few pictures.  Both spots are on my loop.

  One of the cool things about the Gardens is that it is full of Chinese Water Dragons, some of which get really large.  I saw about 6 today and two really big ones.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 17, 2010)

^ looks nice. Is there much of a  attitude problem Bike Vs Car Vs Bike


----------



## turing test (Nov 17, 2010)

> Is there much of a attitude problem Bike Vs Car Vs Bike



Sure, it's about the same as the US-but with a few cultural variations.  I bet if you can put up with it in the UK you could deal here.  At least you Poms are used to roundabouts and the proper side of the road.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ha beat a moped from a standing start this morning


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2010)

I was like a slug today. And my steering was all over the place on the way home.

Thankfully it turns out my back tyre is somewhat deflated. 
It felt perfectly hard enough - in the bad old days I bet it was usually never more than 2 bar before I got my track pump...

It had me looking for cracks in my wheel rim - but I don't expect that for another year.


----------



## turing test (Nov 18, 2010)

Sadly is pissing right now, maybe if I am lucky it will stop before I go home.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 18, 2010)

Raining here too. 

Freak puncture was caused by a needlepoint that had poked right through the Kevlar tyre a full half an inch. The thin-ness of the lightweight Specialized inner-tube made no difference. The glass puncture on the front might have deflated a heavier duty inner tube a bit more slowly though ... so I think I'll be sticking with heavy ones - quite apart from the loose valves.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Nov 18, 2010)

Waterproof boots arrived last night, just in time given the weather this morning. Got in with dry and warmer than usual feet.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 18, 2010)

I over-dressed this morning. I check the radar and my outdoor thermometer, but don't always pay enough attention to it.

I got halfway down my street and realised I'd forgotten my helmet - it might have been the ideal hat for today's conditions - my thinsulate jobbie was too much by the end - so I ended up bare-headed - which added to the pleasure of toying with the sports car that was determined to pointlessly overtake me at the end.

Made much better progress with pumped-up tyres.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 18, 2010)

No Thursday eve ride tonight going to watch  at Prince Charles Cinema


----------



## ddraig (Nov 18, 2010)

cold and wet!
time for the tracky bottoms


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Nov 18, 2010)

Winter gear has now become de rigueur - flipping heck it's cold out there, and the wind is driving the frequent rain pretty much vertical.

On the plus side though, this has made the last stretch of offroad back to my house a dead good laugh, not far off proper trail riding for giggle factor.  The last turn of the trail - a sharp, jacknife down a steep downhill leading to a wickedly fast straight - really encourages some serious silliness, on wet leaves in the pitch dark.  I swear last night I was going sideways for a couple of yards before I regained any grip.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2010)

Shit. In pain all the way home, then when I indicate to turn right into my road some fuckwit overtakes me at about 50


----------



## turing test (Nov 18, 2010)

I was lucky last night and the rain slowed down on the way home.  I went pretty easy yesterday only 30 minutes and 10.5 km.  This morning I went easy again but did an extra 45 minutes or so.  No rain  Now that I am at work it's time to got see if the runner dude is done with the shower.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Nov 19, 2010)

Clear and dry for the first time all week, finally got a decent workout and sub 40 minute time.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 19, 2010)

*worthy of a caption ?*



(the pasty van has twice actually blocked the access path completely.)


----------



## Fuchs66 (Nov 19, 2010)

ExtraRefined said:


> Clear and dry for the first time all week, finally got a decent workout and sub 40 minute time.


 
Unusual as it is, it's been dry all week here. If it carries on me and GF will be off on a long ride on Sunday 

E2A a slight alteration in my route has added a bit of distance but cuts out a traffic light where I have at times waited for several minutes, meaning my time to work is much reduced.


----------



## chintz (Nov 19, 2010)

Wet cardboard on the road is slippy stuff isn't it


----------



## swampy (Nov 19, 2010)

Had to call an ambulance for a scooter, that had ploughed in to a van, in the morning.
Had to thump a car's bonnet, to get drivers attention, to stop him running in to me, in the evening.


----------



## stavros (Nov 20, 2010)

Good quick ten mile tour of town today. Felt good and it was nice to get out before all the traffic.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 22, 2010)

Today wasn't bad weather for cycling - not cold at all once you got going, so why were the roads clogged with tin boxes this morning ?

On the way home I encountered several petrol heads wanting to overtake me dangerously and pointlessly - one of which did - *and *the small car in front of me, *and *the cyclist in front of that - around a blind corner, and seconds before the other cyclist turned off right into a side road.
It's only now dawning on me just how close that was to a tragedy. Ironically it was on the road going around a major hospital.






Bear in mind this is a very dimly-lit suburban road.


----------



## stavros (Nov 22, 2010)

I did a weird type of triathlon yesterday; first the forecasts said rain so I went for a run instead when I woke up. Whilst out, I realised it was actually quite nice so on getting home I went out for a very quick (5 mile) bike ride. The triathlon was completed by going to play pool in the afternoon.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Nov 23, 2010)

In long trousers again just in time for the cold weather 

Got a pair of these from CRC, not bad at all

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19051


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 23, 2010)

> "A feature laden pair of trousers perfect for commuter user *or just a trip to the shops in the cold weather*"


 



> £61.99


----------



## Fuchs66 (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah they seem to think all their stuff is ideal for a trip to the shops, which I'm sure it is 

Yes I know they cost a bit, but my liners click into them and theyre warm and comfortable ( I've been wearing 3/4 shorts with long johns as my winter kit for the last couple of winters ) theyre also my early X Mas pressy from myself


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 23, 2010)

I *was *looking at 3/4 Endura and they were 90 quid pricematch. 62 quid for trousers you get more fabric


----------



## Fuchs66 (Nov 23, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> I *was *looking at 3/4 Endura and they were 90 quid pricematch. 62 quid for trousers you get more fabric


 
I got the 3/4 length ones for about 40 Euros, with liners (special deal though), theyre good, just a bit cold round the ankles in winter


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 23, 2010)

Getting thoroughly pissed off with the number of people on bikes without lights, HV anything etc on my ride home.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 23, 2010)

I got 3/4 Altura Attacks and Magic socks so no cold ankles.
Only thing is the dears hear me walking up to them rustle rustle rustle  

out later over fields there JCBs over there now  looks like the house plan go ahead (green belt)


----------



## Fuchs66 (Nov 23, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Getting thoroughly pissed off with the number of people on bikes without lights, HV anything etc on my ride home.


 
Ha this is my pet hate too, I am now equipped with lights front and back on my bike and my "techno-helmet" with white and red flashing LEDs front and back 

If anyone oversees me and causes an accident I would feel justified in beating them to death with my pump


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 23, 2010)

Whoever belongs to that bike chained to the MI6 building in Vauxhall will not be having a fun commute tonight.  A robot just blew it up.

http://londonist.com/2010/11/controlled-explosion-near-mi6-building.php


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 23, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Getting thoroughly pissed off with the number of people on bikes without lights, HV anything etc on my ride home.


 
There's definitely something odd going on this year - given how cheaply you can get lights without even leaving your armchair.

I give any Ninjas I encounter on the road the full benefit of my high beam. On the Bristol to Bath path, philosophically they aren't any more of a threat than stealth pedestrians.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm after an air horn to clear the bike path of slow people (usually teeenagers) riding three abreast, without lights, sometimes in the wrong direction


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 23, 2010)

'Stealth pedestrians' lol.

They're _all_ fucking stealth. Stealth not paying any fucking attention. I had to OI a woman yesterday as I was coming out of Old Court Place, she just merrily stepped out into the road without bothering to look in any direction.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 23, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Whoever belongs to that bike chained to the MI6 building in Vauxhall will not be having a fun commute tonight.  A robot just blew it up.
> 
> http://londonist.com/2010/11/controlled-explosion-near-mi6-building.php


 
That's one of the funniest things I've seen all day. What level of genius does it take to realise that of all the buildings in London you could chain your bike up outside, the MI6 building is last on that list.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 23, 2010)

me it only a bike


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Getting thoroughly pissed off with the number of people on bikes without lights, HV anything etc on my ride home.


at least bikes have reflectors... I almost hit a bloke wearing all black walking down the middle of the road last night


----------



## ExtraRefined (Nov 23, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> That's one of the funniest things I've seen all day. What level of genius does it take to realise that of all the buildings in London you could chain your bike up outside, the MI6 building is last on that list.


 
Probably a tourist or yokel. It's not like it says "SECRET SPY LAIR" on the outside - just a little brass plaque with "private" in a classy serif font IIRC. The British way.



> I'm after an air horn to clear the bike path of slow people (usually teeenagers) riding three abreast, without lights, sometimes in the wrong direction



Be aware that peoples usual response to a 120db air zound is "fuck off" although they do tend to move too. They're fine as long as you don't mind antagonising idiots.


----------



## plurker (Nov 23, 2010)

ExtraRefined said:


> Probably a tourist or yokel. It's not like it says "SECRET SPY LAIR" on the outside - just a little brass plaque with "private" in a classy serif font IIRC. The British way.


 
If ther'es no sign saying 'bicycles chained to these railings will be removed' then it's fair game imho


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 23, 2010)

I think I'd better stay well away from that thar Lunnun with my bike :-



Note the handy supply of surgical gloves doubling as a weather filter.


----------



## turing test (Nov 24, 2010)

Like the last 4 Wednesday mornings I went out with my mate.  We rode around the Coot like usual then back down into the neighbourhood Bardon.  We saw this footballer named Darren Lockyer.  I didn’t know who he was when my friend pointed him out, it’s a bad thing not to recognise footy hero’s here in Australia-you could get deported for that. 

Anyway after coffee I rode back down to the river, and past what is the most expensive bike shop in Brisee-on their door they advertise altitude training tents, and in the window is a marked down bike-12,000.  A bargain for sure.   I did some extra over in QUT, sadly not seeing any lizards then came on to work.  

Since I do extra on Wednesdays I always come to work in my cycling gear, which I absolutely hate wearing around here.  At least I got right in the shower, the runner had already polluted them with that horrible spray.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 24, 2010)

two punctures in two months - arses.

also -  @ GG's bomb bike


----------



## Fuchs66 (Nov 24, 2010)

Nearly got run over by a bus this morning  the driver decided she only wanted to stop for 2 bikes as they crossed the road infront of her


Unluckily I was number 3, my right leg brushed the front of the bus as I frantically pedalled out of the way.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 24, 2010)

stupid fuck cyclist who tried (1) to overtake me turning left at a t-junction as I turned left, (2) to cut in front of me as we approached next junction from middle of road, almost forcing me to collide with car inside me (at this point I called him "fucking dickhead") (3) stopped dead suddenly on roundabout when right hand turn was clear, so I swerved gracefully around him at this point and he ate my dust. nobhead.

other than that, pleasant cycle following service at cycle surgery and quick fix to readjust the gears this morning, so bike is now gliding along


----------



## ferrelhadley (Nov 24, 2010)

Bought this old bone shaker for using round town so I can leave it locked by sations over night and shops through the day without worrying about my expensive road bike, really slow but Im happy with it. But kinda feel drivers give me a lot less respect and space on the road  hmmm maybe this is why some people feel less comfrotable cycling in London that I usually do?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2010)

Actually got a verbal response from a flasher this morning. In retrospect he may have been a boy racer with a winter bike - had that look about him.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Nov 25, 2010)

Rode straight to work from my girlfriend's this morning, about 19 miles. A good warmup riding up to the top of Hampstead Heath from the north side, making good progress freewheeling it down to Camden when I punctured. Grrr. Consequently half an hour late for work. Changing a tube in the dark at zero degrees isn't any fun. At least I had a head torch and all the right tools.

AND my toes are still cold so it's time for extreme measures

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2-X-POCKET-HA...SportingGoods_OtherSports&hash=item1c170043e6


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 25, 2010)

fucking freezing


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2010)

Wasn't that cold in Brigstowe - no frozen fingers or toes. Crisp, but no real depth to it.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 25, 2010)

Bike Bomb 

lastnight cold cold cold think my ear were about to full off need to get a fashionable sweat band for ears. its the 80's 
More JCB over fields digging holes


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 25, 2010)

> Errors
> The following errors occurred with your submission


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 25, 2010)

dlx1 said:


>


You were not submissive enough?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2010)

I see you one headband, and raise you :-



Leg warmers 

(or a use for old socks)


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 25, 2010)

Bastard. I get two days into riding in again, and I go and give myself mallet finger and I'm now splinted, with a warning not to ride too far until I've seen a finger specialist. Grrrr.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2010)

I came close a couple of weeks ago - managed to slam the door on my right index finger just before leaving for home.

Thankfully the nail didn't come off or even need piercing.


----------



## no-no (Nov 25, 2010)

had some little shit in a car full of his mates chuck a coin at me, he then gurned out of the window as they overtook shouting some bullshit.

How do you deal with these cunts?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 25, 2010)

no-no said:


> had some little shit in a car full of his mates chuck a coin at me, he then gurned out of the window as they overtook shouting some bullshit.
> 
> How do you deal with these cunts?


 
Ignore, carry on. Be happy that you're not a cunt


----------



## no-no (Nov 25, 2010)

That's pretty much how it went. It was the coin that really pissed me off.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2010)

I fire up all my lights and charge at them.


----------



## plurker (Nov 25, 2010)

no-no said:


> How do you deal with these cunts?


 Wait till they're stuck in a traffic jam further down the road, smash their wing miror off with your d-lock, and ride on?


----------



## ExtraRefined (Nov 25, 2010)

plurker said:


> Wait till they're stuck in a traffic jam further down the road, smash their wing miror off with your d-lock, and ride on?




As tempting as this is in the heat of the moment - and I have done it before - it's a bit risky. They're in a car, and potentially on a route you use every day.

Better to work out where they live and do a pk on their car in the dead of the night.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 25, 2010)

"do a pk"


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 25, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I fire up all my lights and charge at them.


 
With everything you've got?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> With everything you've got?


 
To be honest, I look so dodgy, people give me a wide berth anyway.


----------



## Herbsman. (Nov 25, 2010)

fucking depressing every day


----------



## Herbsman. (Nov 25, 2010)

no-no said:


> had some little shit in a car full of his mates chuck a coin at me, he then gurned out of the window as they overtook shouting some bullshit.
> 
> How do you deal with these cunts?


 I normally bottle up the anger, pedal really hard while thinking of grim revenge methods, then slowly start thinking of something else, and calm down, and forget it. I used to get 'revenge' by catching them at the next set of lights and riding really slowly in front of them (ensuring they couldnt overtake) or giving them a belittling lecture, asking if they think they're responsible enough to be driving a motor vehicle, but that's not always possible. Every time it happens I think "right thats fucking _IT_! From now on I'm not going out cycling without a stone to throw at any cunt who fucks with me and a knife just in case. Shit, I might get a gun as well - I'm sick of these cunts thinking they can get away with bullying cyclists". But I never do. Probably because I don't want to ruin my life just because someone else is a cunt.

They'll get their day, one day. We'll watch them hang.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2010)

The worst ride I've ever had I think. It's not that cold yet and wasn't very windy, but my fingers really fucked up tonight. Went all weird and pale, and hurt like you wouldn't believe (and I've not got a low pain threshold). Couldn't grip with my left hand at all. Painful and scary!

I wear full finger gloves all year round, but tomorrow I'm upping from autumn ones to fat winter snow gloves, i don't want that happening again


----------



## turing test (Nov 26, 2010)

I guess I am in the camp that tries to ignore abusive people as much as possible.  That said in the past I have retaliated in many of the same ways posted up thread.  I guess I am just too old for that sort of shit anymore.

It was raining today, when I left so I thought of you people on this thread as you always seem to be suffering with rain.  It was funny all the other cyclist this morning were grimacing like riding in the rain is so painful.  I like it myself as long as it isn’t cold.  I even saw this man running, pushing an open pram and the child in the pram was grimacing too.  

Now is the bragging part of this post.  So last night I went shopping after work and I loaded up and still didn’t need my front rack.  I got:
3 liters of Olive Oil
½ gallon of milk
2 chicken roasts
1 Lamb Roast
2 Kilos of potatoes
6 bananas
4 apples
4 oranges
A bunch of tomato’s
700 mil of Gin
Moth traps
300 tea bags
1 large salami


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 26, 2010)

I need to get my shopping carrying capacity up - but it's only once in a blue moon I need to carry more than what would fit in my day pack in my basket - and I could always put the pack on my back - but I hate doing that. It would be neat to think I could transport a couple of 20 litre bags of compost - I have the wheels for it.
i was watching a bit of video yesterday about a local blacksmith in Africa modifying bikes so they were capable of carrying 150KG - though I don't know if that included the rider - I'm well over 100 KG myself.

This morning I only had to fire my weaponry at one idiot - but then for some curious reason they were vanishingly few cyclists. One wonders what goes through so many individual minds on a cold, but pleasant, dry, ice-free day to make them endure the bus - or however else they get to work....

I felt hardly any discomfort in my fingers in spite of my ski gloves being well past their sell-by date.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Nov 26, 2010)

First frost of the winter this morning, I need to start wearing my winter gloves rather than the fingerless ones I've been wearing so far.


----------



## turing test (Nov 27, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I need to get my shopping carrying capacity up - but it's only once in a blue moon I need to carry more than what would fit in my day pack in my basket - and I could always put the pack on my back - but I hate doing that. It would be neat to think I could transport a couple of 20 litre bags of compost


 
A few weeks ago my wife did a 30 litre bag of potting mix back from the hardware store.  It's only 2 K but still...


----------



## stavros (Nov 27, 2010)

Didn't fancy the ice this morning on my bike's road tyres, so I went for a run instead.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 29, 2010)

Wore two pairs of gloves this morning, which kept my fingers nicely toasty.

Overtook another cyclist who had a) no gloves, and b) bare metal drop handlebars. Must have been in agony.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 29, 2010)

My fingers were only briefly nippy this morning, but my feet took over in that regard by the time I got to work.
If it wasn't for my nervousness about potential black ice I could have pedalled harder and kept warm.

I'm wearing very knackered ski gloves ... I'm going to try to get a pair of golfing mitts in Aldi on Thursday ...


----------



## plurker (Nov 29, 2010)

I completely misjudged the temperature and wore far too many layers,merin base, silk gloveliners, winter tights, the lot.

Bloody boiling by the time I got about 2 miles into the ride, and don't have my lightweight tights with me so will be overly hot going home tonight too


----------



## Pat24 (Nov 30, 2010)

It's snowing! I am about to go out on my bike to work. I hope I make it
never ridden in the snow, so I don't know what to expect!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't know whether to cycle. Doesn't look like side roads have been gritted, but I can get to work on main roads.


----------



## fredfelt (Nov 30, 2010)

Today I'm heading to a customer site today on my bicycle.  Does anyone know how much I should claim on my expenses for mileage?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 30, 2010)

I stuck to the main roads and walked the bits in-between.  Only took me 10 minutes longer than usual. 

I'd forgotten how horrible it is to have ignorant cagers pointlessly charging past too quickly / close. I wouldn't take to those roads with the lights I used to have - though I got the feeling it flagged me up as an expert rider who wouldn't wobble into their paths. If the conditions had been better I might have made a point of occupying more of the road.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

BigPhil... depends who you work for, but you should at least double it if there's snow 

I didn't trust my luck today, I know this was forecast, but last time it snowed London turned into an ice rink. Will check the roads this evening, and if they've sorted grit I'll cycle tomorrow


----------



## braindancer (Nov 30, 2010)

I chickened out too - it was snowing pretty hard when I was due to leave......

On exit from the tube though it had pretty much eased off and I'm sure I could have made it quite easily after all.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

No bloody snow in the city, bad choice on my part


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Time for a trip to the woods  SNOW


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 30, 2010)

I have things I need to do at work before 9am, so even on a good day, I aim to leave myself sufficient time that I could walk the whole way there - which takes twice as long - and still have half an hour to do what I need to do.

I figure on 15 minutes for a puncture.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 30, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Time for a trip to the woods  SNOW


 
With hidden surprises ? 

Take care !


----------



## Termite Man (Nov 30, 2010)

There was a bit of snow coming through the forest this morning . I'm not sure if it's a good idea to be going 30mph down a dark country road in the snow but I did it anyway  My feet stayed fairly warm as well , I only lost feeling in my toes after about 15 miles . For some reason I'm not really looking forward to cycling home in the dark though but I don't want to spend the £8 on the train so I'm going to anyway .


----------



## ExtraRefined (Nov 30, 2010)

The bike sheds at work just before locking up at 0815 this morning







The ride in was hairy enough once the snow got heavy, getting back is going to be a nightmare, there's at least three inches now and it still coming. Should have taken the mountain bike which has 2.1 knobblies on it, but didn't since it wasn't that bad when I left.


----------



## plurker (Nov 30, 2010)

Pat24 said:


> It's snowing! I am about to go out on my bike to work. I hope I make it



That was posted nearly 4 hours ago - hope you made it, Pat24 

My ride was fine, tho I had to walk the 100m from my road onto the A23.  Thereafter I altered my route to avoid the back roads and just went A23 all the way, then onto A3 @ Kennington - by which time it was just wet, no sign of snow at all.  

Ice tommorrow I imagine, which might make cycling a no-no. Especially on slicks!


----------



## themonkeyman (Nov 30, 2010)

Didn't even attempt it this morning


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

plurker said:


> My ride was fine, tho I had to walk the 100m from my road onto the A23.  Thereafter I altered my route to avoid the back roads and just went A23 all the way, then onto A3 @ Kennington - by which time it was just wet, no sign of snow at all.
> 
> Ice tommorrow I imagine, which might make cycling a no-no. Especially on slicks!


Won't grit sort out the ice? I want to be back on my bike tomorrow


----------



## ddraig (Nov 30, 2010)

made it in, only a few bits of dodgy ice, not snowing here today but ice been compacted and a lot of black ice about.
lots of freewheeling and slowness going on


----------



## Fuchs66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Was on the trams yesterday and today due to ice and snow, tomorrow will be on the mountain bike as I'm working on a military training area about 5km away and there's no chance of public transport there.


----------



## Pat24 (Nov 30, 2010)

plurker said:


> That was posted nearly 4 hours ago - hope you made it, Pat24
> 
> My ride was fine, tho I had to walk the 100m from my road onto the A23.  Thereafter I altered my route to avoid the back roads and just went A23 all the way, then onto A3 @ Kennington - by which time it was just wet, no sign of snow at all.
> 
> Ice tommorrow I imagine, which might make cycling a no-no. Especially on slicks!


 
I did! I made it fine, maybe I took 10 minutes longer than usual, as I was going really slow! I am not looking forward to the ride back in the dark...it's been snowing on and off in Central London and there will be lots of black mud around - hope it's not slippery!

I'll probably be ice snow tomorrow like you say plurker  so will probably take the bus.


----------



## plurker (Nov 30, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Won't grit sort out the ice?


 A little - if the roads are gritted sufficiently.  Just see how it loks in the am...I rode thru every day in the Feb snow okay, by using the main A23/A3 routes as opposed to back streets that aren;t usually gritted well.



Pat24 said:


> I did!


 Yay! Likewise not looking forward to the ride home in the dark, but hey ho...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

plurker said:


> A little - if the roads are gritted sufficiently.  Just see how it loks in the am...I rode thru every day in the Feb snow okay, by using the main A23/A3 routes as opposed to back streets that aren;t usually gritted well.


Really? 

The first few days it snowed were a nightmare for me - on major A roads - bike just kept coming out from under me


----------



## plurker (Nov 30, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Really?  The first few days it snowed were a nightmare for me - on major A roads - bike just kept coming out from under me



Yeah really -  I didn't come off once.  Let my tyre pressures down to about 70 psi to give me more grip (I'm on slicks) and it was fine...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

Everyone who cycled past me that day was having trouble


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 30, 2010)

Touch wood my ride home will be fine. Temperature 1.4 degrees.

Tomorrow morning may be a worry if there's any surface water left to freeze.


----------



## plurker (Nov 30, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Everyone who cycled past me that day was having trouble


 
I can't have cycled past you then  
Unfortunately I didn't video my journey so you could watch it yourself either.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

plurker said:


> I can't have cycled past you then
> Unfortunately I didn't video my journey so you could watch it yourself either.


Elephant and castle was horrible... cars cyclists and pedestrians were all having trouble.

Are you superman?


----------



## plurker (Nov 30, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Elephant and castle was horrible... cars cyclists and pedestrians were all having trouble.
> 
> Are you superman?


No, just slow, on very low pressure tyres, and careful...occasionally putting both feet down to avoid having an off.   Is this a witchhunt?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

I put both feet down too, and the bike went 

I managed to stay upright all the way home, just lost my bike a few times. 

Lol, nah I'm just bored and pissed off I didn't cycle in... hardly any snow in the city, but felt like an unlucky day.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Had great fun this after noon. I love my nobby nics


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Silence


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice pics dlx1.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 30, 2010)

What are people's thoughts on cycling in tomorrow?

I'm on slicks, setting off from loughborough junction.

Coldharbour lane-Walworth Road-E&C and on into town (from which point it should be fine going by today's evidence).

I hope they grit well tonight.


----------



## plurker (Nov 30, 2010)

No idea yet - I'll go out and test the road at 08.45 tomorrow and see what I think. If it's icy it's the 09.08 to Elephant and a 20 min walk, if it's just wet then I'll ride.
TBH by that time it shou;d have warmed up a touch, all media reporting that all councils have more than enough grit blah - I rekcon if you stay to main roads, as you said - CHL, walwoth etc - then you *should* be fine...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

Unless it's a blizzrad Diamond I'm cycling in, from Herne Hill... fuck this public transport lark


----------



## plurker (Nov 30, 2010)

Biddly said:


> fuck this public transport lark


Tru dat.
After my bike off last month I had to spend 3 weeks using the overland trains.  £4 a day to stand up on a train that was late every day, and stuffed full of coonts.  The hell with that...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 30, 2010)

Quite a pleasant ride home - included being given way by two cars.

One of tonight's ninjas on the railway path was towing a kiddie trailer.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 30, 2010)

rode in this morning and was fine right up until I entered the car park at school, when I fell over (luckily no kids around to see it).. not sure if I'll bike in tomorrow, heavy snow predicted tonight (school might be closed anyway, I can but hope).. riding on semi-slicks (standard hybrid type tyres I guess) - should I get some nobbly ones for the snow? would these be the same as mud tyres? any suggestions?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 30, 2010)

I was worried about cycling in the snow as I wimped out last year but so far, so good.  Have let the tyres down slightly and pedalling more slowly over the ungritted cycle path/country lane up to Lancaster Uni.  It's been fun actually, and I'm surprised and pleased at how many other cyclists are still turning out in the snow.  Glad I decide not to cycle in shorts all winter this time though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 1, 2010)

In my case, anything my Continental Country-Plus tyres can't cope with and I get off and push.

At work the cycling user group is raving about £40 tyres with spikes ...


----------



## turing test (Dec 1, 2010)

Up till today it has been very nice.  Monday I rode a little extra plus ran by the bottle shop.  Tuesday I didn’t ride any extra, so I only got 30 minutes then this morning my mate and I rode over the Coot then back down through Paddington to the Coro drive bike path.  I went home, ironed a shirt then road in to work.  About the time I arrived it started raining and it has continued since then.  At times it has been pretty torrential.  I am getting done with work in about 45 minutes, right now it looks so so.  I will ride unless it is raining so hard that it is hard to see.  There are libel to be a lot of puddles and standing water.  I may go back down to the bike path, when the weather is bad you can actually go hard on it, as it’s not crowded.  

Here is my stupid bicycle maintenance story.  Three of  the bikes we use regularly have dodgy rear shifting so I went to work on them.  My wife’s 2 bikes first then my good road bike.  I loosened then retightened the cable for hers and they seemed to be shifting well.  Then I got to mine but I found that the adjustment barrel’s threads were stripped.  Essentially the adjustment barrel was a glorified end cap.  Turning it had no effect on tension.  No bloody wonder I hadn’t been able to get the damned thing to shift well for more than a few km.  I must have swapped the shifter cable 6 times before I figured this out.  It’s sorted now and shifting well again.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 1, 2010)

not too bad today, thermals on and not much ice snow about down ere 

e2a
just remembered the bus that almost forced me into the line of parked cars and had to do an evasive manouvre


----------



## Diamond (Dec 1, 2010)

Walked down to the junction this morning and it looked well gritted on the CHL.

Took the train anyway because I didn't fancy skating all the way back up my road to pick up the bike.

Time to start cycling again tomorrow, I reckon.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 1, 2010)

Almost problem-free here in the balmy south west.


----------



## plurker (Dec 1, 2010)

All fine again, a couple of inches of new snow in streatham but any sign of snomageddon had all but disappeared by the time I got to Kennington. 

I knew it'd be colder than yesterday cause of the wind,  so added a couple of layers, but ended up stopping at the Esso on Brixton Rd to remove them as I got too hot


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

bit windy, but fine otherwise.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 1, 2010)

So then ...

If I was to wrap up really warm - thus raising my core temperature to an uncomfortable level, would it stop my fingers and toes going numb ?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

No. I think that's a circulation issue. The other day when my fingers fucked up the rest of me was fine.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 1, 2010)

my feet are constantly cold these past few weeks, in the office where it is too warm and even 2 inches in front of a heater at home when i turn it on


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 1, 2010)

ddraig said:


> my feet are constantly cold these past few weeks, in the office where it is too warm and even 2 inches in front of a heater at home when i turn it on


You might want to get that looked at.

It's certainly worrying being 50 and overweight and simply not being able to tell if some of your toes have dropped off. 

I'm wearing two pairs of socks now and I worry that may be counterproductive in the cae of my slightly tight cycling shoes.
I can't believe that last winter I was cycling in indoor soccer shoes.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 1, 2010)

Fell off me bike on way into work this morning ouch,it slid out from under me


----------



## BigTom (Dec 1, 2010)

after weeks of pleasant rides with no stories to tell, this morning I had one car come very close to me just as we were reaching a traffic jam - the driver was alongside me when s/he stopped and I carried on.. I guess some people are just desperate to get ahead even when there's clearly no way and it leaves them in a poor position.. then had a woman cut me up coming off the roundabout by my school, I had to brake hard to avoid crashing into the side of her car - I heard her alongside me on the roundabout and assumed she was going to the next exit but no.. 
gratifyingly it turned out she is a parent at the school I work at cos she pulled up to let her kid out, and I had some words with her - not effing and blinding 'cos I don't want to do that in front of a kid at my school, but being very clear about how dangerous it was and that I could have skidded off in the snow and fallen out into the roundabout. she was apologetic about it, but I'm not sure she really understood, even though I told her that she should have waited behind me and you should never turn left in front of a bike.

on the other hand a driver waited patiently behind me on an uphill climb on a snowy road back this evening - I was riding in the car tracks with parked cars both sides so it would have been dodgy for them to pass but it's still nice that they were patient about it, I can't have been going more than 5mph.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 1, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Fell off me bike on way into work this morning ouch,it slid out from under me


 
Any chance of varying your route to avoid un-gritted sections ?

I'm lucky in that I only had to do it once this week - and I walked the side streets.


----------



## swampy (Dec 1, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm wearing two pairs of socks now and I worry that may be counterproductive in the cae of my slightly tight cycling shoes.
> I can't believe that last winter I was cycling in indoor soccer shoes.


I reckon cycling shoes themselves are the problem, they're tight and you can't wiggle your toes or shift peddle position as easily as with flats. Not being able to do this stops warm blood getting to your toes? I ride with standard marks&sparks shoes with thin cotton socks, same as I wear in summer. I don't notice the cold in my feet at all with this set up.

And I'm not a "hot" short wearing cyclist either, to keep my hands (mostly) warm takes running gloves under a pair of huge snowboarding gloves.


----------



## Open Sauce (Dec 1, 2010)

swampy said:


> I reckon cycling shoes themselves are the problem, they're tight and you can't wiggle your toes or shift peddle position as easily as with flats. Not being able to do this stops warm blood getting to your toes? I ride with standard marks&sparks shoes with thin cotton socks, same as I wear in summer. I don't notice the cold in my feet at all with this set up.
> 
> And I'm not a "hot" short wearing cyclist either, to keep my hands (mostly) warm takes running gloves under a pair of huge snowboarding gloves.


 
These http://www.wiggle.co.uk/northwave-celsius-gtx-winter-mtb-boots FTW


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2010)

Chilly toes, but they're warming up now


----------



## fredfelt (Dec 2, 2010)

My bike is left unloved in the wood shed.  I got a lift in this am.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 2, 2010)

Less snow than the other day, but I still bypassed the un-gritted railway path.

I was overtaken too close by two lorries in succession who both triggered the 30mph sign 50 to 100 yards further on, before sitting at the back of the queue that they must surely encounter every working day. I gave them my "WTF ?? / "you're a loony" / "what was that piece of shit I just passed" look as I cycled past them.

So I empathise with those of you who have to cycle on busy roads. Doubtless my better-than-a-car lights help make me reasonably safe, but it's a harsh start to the day compared to my usual route. There's an extra descent and climb involved too...

The final offroad path is on an exposed hillside so had no snow on it.


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 2, 2010)

I have today off so no cycle commute for me , although I would have got the train if I was working because we had 6" of snow last night .


----------



## ddraig (Dec 2, 2010)

back wheel started to go on a bit of ice but managed to stay on! no real new snow but patches hanging around all over the place


----------



## swampy (Dec 2, 2010)

Open Sauce said:


> These http://www.wiggle.co.uk/northwave-celsius-gtx-winter-mtb-boots FTW


 
No these http://www.marksandspencer.com/Airflex-Leather-Tramline-Longer-Length/dp/B0031F1VZY?ie=UTF8&ref=sr_1_11&sr=1-11&qid=1291315332&pf_rd_r=0X8PGC45MSGSPDGXN1EE&pf_rd_m=A2BO0OYVBKIQJM&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=61845031&pf_rd_p=215570647&pf_rd_s=related-items-3


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 2, 2010)

I couldn't pedal with cushioned soles - apart from that my BMX pedals would rip them to shreds in no time.

Quite a pleasant ride home - some small patches of icified snow on the Bristol to Bath path to look out for - in spite of which there were still idiots with their high power lights aiming up at my eyes and fecking strobing when they might have found them useful looking out for the ice.

Sorry to say, but most cyclists are as moronic as most motorists.


----------



## swampy (Dec 2, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I couldn't pedal with cushioned soles - apart from that my BMX pedals would rip them to shreds in no time.


 
Ah, I assumed you were wearing spuds!

My 5.10s are very toasty for my offroad rides.


----------



## turing test (Dec 3, 2010)

The rain continues here, but since Wednesday it has lightened up.  Wednesday after work I went cycling on the Coro bike path in the rain.  It was kind of annoying because inspite of the shite weather the path was still crowded.  

Anyway I had to make about a 180 turn over on the west end part of the path to cross the river on the “Go Between” bridge.  Although I slowed to a crawl to make the corner my front wheel slipped out and down I went.  Since I was going slowly I didn’t get much road rash, and the brakehood took the brunt of the fall. 

 I swear Brisbane must get more slippery than your average city in the rain.  This is the third time I have crashed do to slick road surfaces since moving here.  Back in the US I would crash (on the road) every three or four years.


----------



## Open Sauce (Dec 3, 2010)

swampy said:


> No these http://www.marksandspencer.com/Airflex-Leather-Tramline-Longer-Length/dp/B0031F1VZY?ie=UTF8&ref=sr_1_11&sr=1-11&qid=1291315332&pf_rd_r=0X8PGC45MSGSPDGXN1EE&pf_rd_m=A2BO0OYVBKIQJM&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=61845031&pf_rd_p=215570647&pf_rd_s=related-items-3


 
Where do I screw on my cleats?


----------



## turing test (Dec 3, 2010)

Turing in the rain


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 3, 2010)

Some progress on the cosiness front - well sort of ....

The Aldi golfing mitts are certainly cosy, but the lining has too much "give" so it's difficult to operate my grip-shifters - which in any case need the worn-off rubber replaced with something - I'm thinking string, plus adhesive ...

It may only take a few stitches on the palms of the gloves, plus some sealant.


----------



## plurker (Dec 3, 2010)

The roads I ride are all fine, but I have serious finger issues.

On Weds I rode using my motorbike gloves, and about 2 miles into the ride had to take them off as my hands were too hot, so continued the ride in with normal summer gloves.  

Today though  my motorbike gloves weren't anywhere near warm enough, my fingers are still cold now   Stoopid fingers.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 6, 2010)

That was interesting. 

The freezing fog was turning into snow at my end of town when I set out.

Thankfully not terrifically cold though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 6, 2010)

cold.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Dec 6, 2010)

Cold, foggy and icy here too therefore I'm still on the big heavy mountain bike with big bouncy tyres, I may be slow but at least I dont end up on my arse like the 2 Cloggies I saw going over  (I did stop to ask if they were OK mind)


----------



## fredfelt (Dec 6, 2010)

My old, tatty but perfectly functioning single speed came out today.  I'm giving my touring bike a well earned rest while there is grit on the road.  Changed my route to take in main roads and avoid falling on ice on back roads.

I've got kit sorted out so I'm not too cold.  However I've been getting up to go rowing at 8am at the weekends and I find it confusing getting dressed and planning for enough warm and dry kit for my ride and row.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Dec 6, 2010)

Riding back from my parents yesterday I punctured again. On taking the wheel off I noticed I'd run the brake pads down to the metal which had fucked the tyre, so off to Evans this evening to get a new tyre and pads. Amazed how long the pads haven't lasted but I suppose given my size and the amount of rain it's not too surprising.


----------



## ringo (Dec 6, 2010)

Decided it wasn't as cold as last week and didn't wear my warmest coat or gloves. Was wrong, it was cold and tonight will be even colder, but it doesn't take too long to get warmed up.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 6, 2010)

ExtraRefined said:


> Riding back from my parents yesterday I punctured again. On taking the wheel off I noticed I'd run the brake pads down to the metal which had fucked the tyre, so off to Evans this evening to get a new tyre and pads. Amazed how long the pads haven't lasted but I suppose given my size and the amount of rain it's not too surprising.


 
Maybe they wear quicker if they're bearing on the tyre rather than the rim.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 6, 2010)

ringo said:


> Decided it wasn't as cold as last week and didn't wear my warmest coat or gloves. Was wrong, it was cold and tonight will be even colder, but it doesn't take too long to get warmed up.


 
Yep, it's only a problem if you have to stop. More than once I've thought about carrying a space blanket in case I had to fix a puncture.

My standard winter gear is combats, tee shirt, heavy rugby shirt and a polycotton top with nylon inner... plus one or two fleece scarves and thinsulate hat.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 6, 2010)

absolutely bollock-meltingly cold today.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm not commuting by bike at the minute, too icy.  I came off on a patch of ice a couple of weeks ago, bruised my hip.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 6, 2010)

Thankfully not encountered any unexpected ice myself. 
Probably because there hasn't been that much precipitation over here in the west country.


----------



## Geri (Dec 6, 2010)

There loads of ice in Bristol! I almost fell over three times on the way to work (walking). I got the bus in the end.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 6, 2010)

I suppose in truth I don't cycle in Bristol much. Not much ice on the Bristol to Bath path - except obvious bits. Thankfully nothing significant in Fishponds or Frenchay either.

There was a feck off fallen tree across the path in Vassall's park this evening. I warned a nutter on a bike coming from the other direction with no lights at all. People with eyesight like that must surely be practised in dodgy nocturnal activities. I had 12 watts of LEDs on the go this evening.


----------



## turing test (Dec 7, 2010)

It was nice and sunny for my short ride to work this morning.  Unfortunately they are predicting heavy raining all summer.  Lucky for me I just installed mud guards and bought a giant bottle of tri flow.  

I asked my colleague how her walk to work was this morning and she said she didn’t walk because it was rainy, but then it quit and was scorching, but then when it was over cast she was afraid it might rain again.  I told her to get her story straight.  

I went off road riding on Sunday so I have a larger cog set on my commuter.  I need to change it out-I wouldn’t want anyone to think I am too soft.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 7, 2010)

I accidentally left on the extra layer I sleep in and it was probably serendipitous :- tee shirt - rugby shirt - heavy cotton shirt - nylon liner - polycotton outer - so 5 layers. It may well have kept my fingers a bit warmer. I could do with windshields for my shoes though ...


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 7, 2010)

first day back on the bike today after a week due to snow.  Pretty good ride in.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Dec 7, 2010)

Not good today got knocked off my bike by some arsehole who decided to drive over the bike path without looking. Knocked out, right ear partly ripped off (sewn up now), partial deafness on right side, aching neck and a massive lump on the side of my head  oh and front wheel of the mountain bike is fucked. Sat on sofa now feeling sorry for myself


----------



## braindancer (Dec 7, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> Not good today got knocked off my bike by some arsehole who decided to drive over the bike path without looking. Knocked out, right ear partly ripped off (sewn up now), partial deafness on right side, aching neck and a massive lump on the side of my head  oh and front wheel of the mountain bike is fucked. Sat on sofa now feeling sorry for myself


 
Shit! I was about to moan about having chilly toes....  I think I'll hold off.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 7, 2010)

Flipping heck.

Have the police got the bastard ?


----------



## turing test (Dec 7, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> Not good today got knocked off my bike by some arsehole who decided to drive over the bike path without looking. Knocked out, right ear partly ripped off (sewn up now), partial deafness on right side, aching neck and a massive lump on the side of my head  oh and front wheel of the mountain bike is fucked. Sat on sofa now feeling sorry for myself


 
Yeah that is fucked up and need prosecution


----------



## Fuchs66 (Dec 7, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Flipping heck.
> 
> Have the police got the bastard ?


 
Police were there took details not sure what's going on though as I can't remember what happened myself I rely on what they told me when I rang up after getting back from hospital be going to the police station to pick up my bike tomorrow and I'm waiting until I can at least walk more or less in a straight line until I do owt


----------



## ringo (Dec 7, 2010)

Ask the police now if they've got witnesses. When I got hit by a bus they didn't confess til months later that they hadn't bothered keeping any of the details of witnesses so they then found it much easier to drop proceedings due to lack of evidence. No win no fee dodgy claims solicitors are then the way forward.

Wore the proper clothing again today and back to a nice ride in, except the arse who ran the red light at 30mph and almost took me out when I was crossing the road from the bike lockup to my work.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 7, 2010)

nightmare Fuchs 

spent ages looking for thermals this morn 
think tears were frozen on my face as i made my way 

not too bad or too cold tho and roads mostly ok
stopped to take a pic of all the frosted up trees


----------



## Fuchs66 (Dec 7, 2010)

Bleurgh splitting headache and still can't hear out of my right ear. I'm probably off down to police station tomorrow so I'll see about getting a copy of the report. Not sure if there were any witness as it was pretty early might be my word against the driver. Which is shit as I can't remember anything


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 7, 2010)

That's bloody rotten. 

Are you set up to see a specialist about your injuries ?


----------



## Fuchs66 (Dec 8, 2010)

No I'm set to go to work with a bandage holding 
my ear on  I'll be going in to see our docs though and see if they can find out why I'm half deaf now
I would stay at home if I could but that wouldn't be good for me


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 8, 2010)

blimey Fuchs, can't believe you're heading to work today.

Hope you hear some news on who did this, bastards


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2010)

blimey fuchs, sorry to hear that, look after yourself.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well feeling better, the medical centre here has been collectively cooing over me and providing me with painkillers and new dressings 
Had to come in today, as this week and next week Im doing a course that I very much need and wont get another chance to take, a case of biting the bullet unfortunately, but I'm being as sensible as possible about it all and the medics are keeping an eye on me.

My deafness is apparently because my ear is swollen on the inside (aswell as the outside) and its a matter of waiting and taking anti-inflammatories

I know who ran into me, the stupid bastard rang me up last night to ask for my details for his insurance forms (I get the feeling I damaged his car pretty badly with my head and shoulder (Oh aye discovered a big bruise on my right shoulder this morning), told him thanks for his contact details (although the police have them aswell) and I'll be in touch as soon as I'm fit and lawyered up


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 8, 2010)

> I'll be in touch as soon as I'm fit and lawyered up


 

New bike I hope yoo


----------



## ddraig (Dec 8, 2010)

good to see the smileys in your post fuchs!

most of the ice on road and pavements gone from here today and a balmy 2 degrees rather than -4 so breezed in


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 8, 2010)

deafness doctor say it not longterm ?

edit:
Yes >fingers crossed<

bike at police station - couldn't a nice traffic copper pop it round.


----------



## fredfelt (Dec 8, 2010)

Fuchs66 said:


> Well feeling better, the medical centre here has been collectively cooing over me and providing me with painkillers and new dressings
> Had to come in today, as this week and next week Im doing a course that I very much need and wont get another chance to take, a case of biting the bullet unfortunately, but I'm being as sensible as possible about it all and the medics are keeping an eye on me.
> 
> My deafness is apparently because my ear is swollen on the inside (aswell as the outside) and its a matter of waiting and taking anti-inflammatories
> ...


 
Should you want any free advice you could create a thread on the CTC (Cycling touring club) forum.  There are plenty of knowledgeable (and nerdy) people there.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Dec 8, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> New bike I hope yoo


 I should hope so, it did look pretty fucked from the ambulance, its now at the police station waiting for me to sort transport out and pick it up


ddraig said:


> good to see the smileys in your post fuchs!


 Ah I just hope my solid skull damaged his car even more 


dlx1 said:


> deafness doctor say it not longterm ?


 Doctor here says it looks as though its caused by the external ear canal being almost swollen shut so wont be able to say if there's any lasting damage until the swelling goes down >fingers crossed<


BigPhil said:


> Should you want any free advice you could create a thread on the CTC (Cycling touring club) forum.  There are plenty of knowledgeable (and nerdy) people there.


 
For the Netherlands n'all?


----------



## stavros (Dec 8, 2010)

The forecast looks good so I might actually get out on the bike this weekend after 3 weeks or so off avoiding the ice.


----------



## fredfelt (Dec 9, 2010)

My route takes a busy road into work to avoid the quiet roads that have not been gritted.  I'm getting really pissed off with the significant minority of drivers that don't give me any room when they overtake.  It seems to be getting worse (but more likely that I'm getting more wound up about it).  Who in their right mind thinks it's okay to give around 20cm of room when going past at 60mph FFS!

There's a corner with double white lines in the middle of the road.  Hardly anyone bothers to slow down and wait to overtake when past the corner they'd rather take their chances and run me off the road if another car appears.  Grrrr!


Fuchs - there may be suitable advice offered for the Netherlands.  If you want to find out make a thread.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 9, 2010)

I feel so lucky that I have so little to do with main roads. I was reminded of what it's like on the couple of days I was forced to use moderately busy roads recently. The crazy thing is that the petrol-heads often drive worse than usual when the conditions are bad.

Quite a lot of snow fell on Paris yesterday :-

http://jt.france2.fr/20h/

I don't watch the UK news, but Parisian motorists do seem to be particularly stupid ...


----------



## ExtraRefined (Dec 9, 2010)

The dark and cold is really getting me down 

The fact the days start getting longer in two weeks is slightly cheering, but it could still be cold for another three months. Need to keep riding in though to get my odo over 3000 miles by the end of the year - that's from June.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't have a huge problem in general - since I'm a bicycle lighting enthusiast and the really bad weather at least thins the numbers down a bit.
I have musical accompaniment and don't overheat in spite of being done up like a bag lady - though it's sometimes a bit of a psychological barrier actually getting out there ... it *is *depressing not to have my Sunday rides though.

It's the idiot "fellow" cyclists I lose my rag with daily who get me down. Even with the numbers in check due to the bad weather ...with some of them it's presumably because they blew silly money on fancy 3 watt LED systems that they feel obliged to fire them in my eyes - that and the fact that no one has designed such a system that's actually fit for purpose.


----------



## turing test (Dec 10, 2010)

This week has finally gotten hot-up in the 30’s the last couple days. It’s getting hot by 7 am now. Couple that with the humidity and it gets kind of uncomfortable.  At least the rain let up.

I had to go to a Christmas party across town on Wednesday so I had to catch a ride with one of my office mates (she is my neighbour).  She cute and super nice so that made it better but I still missed my ride home and had to take the bus to work the next day.  Now this evening we are going to a friend’s house and riding with him so again I have to miss my ride home and leave the bike at work.  I really hate it when my routine gets messed up.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 10, 2010)

Just had my first bout of cramp for a while.

Yesterday going home I thought I'd got another slow puncture - managed to get probably an extra 10lbs in both my tyres - running soft may explain my lack of problems on powdery snow and ice ..I can only assume it was warmer when I pumped them up last ?

Anyway, with newly hard tyres and no ice or snow I went like a bomb today  - so may have pushed it a bit - while being a bit run down generally.

There's one c*nt on the Bristol to bath path who must be running one of those Seoul P7 lamps - aimed high on strobe - it's painful enough in the morning gloom. In the dark I swear I'm going to come to blows before long. It's clearly deliberate and he doesn't give a shit when I do the same back. I may have to install a water pistol.


----------



## stavros (Dec 11, 2010)

stavros said:


> The forecast looks good so I might actually get out on the bike this weekend after 3 weeks or so off avoiding the ice.


 
I did go out, not very far at just 9 miles, but it felt so refreshing to finally get out again.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 12, 2010)

12 miles, Woods n Country roads 
New found love riding over frozen puddles


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 12, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> New found love riding over frozen puddles


 
That's hardly going to test those socks though is it ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 12, 2010)

Shopping yesterday - Bristol's shopping centre has been completely filled with sheds full of Germans selling glühwein and sausages - so it was challenging to push my bike through without scything pedestrians with my BMX pedals.
Had to go to M&S to exchange some socks (ordinary cotton ones), and buy some coffee. Thence to my usual stop for Baklava and soya custard.

Today was my first opportunity in weeks to wash off the salt and grit and clean and lube my chain and cables ...


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 12, 2010)

Railway sleepers used as bridges over dich n rivers they slippery far more fun riding down bank and back up other side test socks them in the slop 
Magic socks still working.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 13, 2010)

no ice or snow today yay
did manage to sort of collide with another cyclist tho  my fault
tried to make the crossing on green and he'd stopped in front, mistimed the turn and caught his back wheel with my front  no one came off and no damage done, many apologies from me of course


----------



## rover07 (Dec 13, 2010)

Lightweight bikes no faster than lumbering mountain bikes for commuting?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11958903


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 13, 2010)

Front fork explosively failed (the tube - hidden inside the headstock).
I was concussed, so off to casualty in an ambulance, X-rays, stitches, tetanus jabs, CT scan.

I hit the ground with the side of my face so I look like I've gone ten rounds ...

Now I have to work out what size front fork I need and where to have it sent ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## BigTom (Dec 13, 2010)

I guess you are ok though GG? nothing too serious or you wouldn't be posting about it, asking about what forks you replace those with.  Hope you recover quickly anyway.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 13, 2010)

I think I've been running on adrenaline all day ...

I've walked home, but have been told to get help if I start throwing up.


----------



## turing test (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh dear, sorry you had an accident GG.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks - seems it's catching around here. It could have been so much worse.
So frustrating it was my fault for not replacing the fork earlier for the other things that were wrong with it.

I'm struggling to decide what to do - find a similar suspension fork, or go for a rigid steel - all the sizes of things are so confusing.
According to the specs of my bike, the original Suntour fork had 65mm travel.

http://archive.giant-bicycles.com/it/030.000.000/030.000.000.asp?year=2001&model=9701

I'm hoping this Kona rigid fork will do the job :-

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Kona-Project-2-26w-fork-2010_2991.htm

But I'm confused about bearings ....


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 14, 2010)

So I'm walking to work and back this week.
Not a bad idea really - was getting fed up with the idiocy on the Bristol to Bath path, and it doesn't hurt to exercise different muscles.

It certainly doesn't mean no grief on the way though.

The first incident was a pyschopath who misunderstood the concept of a pedestrian's right of way and who kept coming - at speed - so that we met with him on the wrong side of the road and me gesticulating my intention to punch a dent in his roof. When he pulled up further on and I shouted the obvious to him, he informed me that if I "didn't look where I was going next time he'd run me over" ...



The next incident was a youth on a pushbike who passed me on the pavement at speed and with only inches to spare and didn't respond to my "suggestion that he should remove his person from said pavement".

I'm tempted to make myself a white stick to see if it makes any difference....


----------



## turing test (Dec 14, 2010)

Dude-don't get to mad about stuff you can't control.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 14, 2010)

turing test said:


> Dude-don't get to mad about stuff you can't control.



I can have myself a bit of fun challenging their expectations though. I'm going to be a holy terror as a pensioner.


----------



## plurker (Dec 14, 2010)

Dear clippy-feet people.

If you're going to barge your way in front of me at a red light, when the light changes to green, do try and get your stupid clippy-feet sorted quickly, as it's frustrating for me to have to sit behind you as you faff about for 10 seconds trying to marry up your clippy-shoe with your clippy-pedal

3 different clippy-feet people this week already have done this - is it idiot week?

Your lycra and clippy-feet do not, unbelievably, make you any faster than me...

thanks
plurker


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 14, 2010)

It seems to me that some people decide to start cycling to work and get sold Lycra, clippy pedals, and nasty flashing bike lights as a matter of course.

Edit.:-

 People on Sunday rides ditto - except they *are *faster than me - but they are usually younger than me, and not obese or pedalling heavy bikes with kilos of tools and stuff ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 14, 2010)

Ordered a new Kona rigid fork, I'm now wondering what to do about bearings.
The old ones are shagged, one of them went down the road.







.. and the frame hit the road and tipped the bottom cup out and I'm stuck at work and I have no specialist tools.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Most important question is how are the lights still working OK ?


----------



## fredfelt (Dec 14, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> ... - since I'm a bicycle lighting enthusiast ...


 
Do you have a club?  Meeting in sheds with other enthusiasts?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 14, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Most important question is how are the lights still working OK ?


 
The lights work fine.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 14, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> Do you have a club?  Meeting in sheds with other enthusiasts?


 
Judging by the hideously badly-illuminated cyclists I encounter on a daily basis and zero interest expressed in my website - or by people impressed by my lights on the road, I'm the only one.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 14, 2010)

The Kona fork is out of stock so I'll have to see what I can get in the local bike shops
I might have to buy a reconditioned second-hand bike just to get me back on the road - and prevent me ever being stuck without wheels.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 14, 2010)

Some prick pulled out on me on the way home, then looked surprised when I gave him a gobful when I caught up with him half a mile down the road.


----------



## turing test (Dec 15, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Ordered a new Kona rigid fork, I'm now wondering what to do about bearings.
> The old ones are shagged, one of them went down the road



I think that is just the headset you have in the picture, you can buy a nice new headset cheaply.  Or buy a Chris King.  Good choice on the fork BTW.

The weather is now well and truly hot 31 today, and very hot by 645.  Direct sun is pretty shocking too.  When the hot weather starts the drivers are aggressive as shit for a few days and today was no exception. The tards went all out.  But in a few days the corpulent fucks will calm down and stop blowing their horns. 

Some part of this hostility is my own reaction to the sudden heat-I am also effected.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 15, 2010)

turing test said:


> I think that is just the headset you have in the picture, you can buy a nice new headset cheaply.  Or buy a Chris King.


Are they a standard size and will slot right in no matter the frame ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 15, 2010)

More pedestrian rage last night and today. Having to use a bit of the Bristol to Bath path and happen to be carrying a 1 watt torch. I wouldn't want the flashers to think they were home free. Doubtless I'm even scarier as a hefty-looking pedestrian.

Last night I also suggested two pavement cyclists get on the road. One of them was a kid with no lights, so I didn't press the matter. Another was an adult who was using the pavement to skirt round traffic lights - he got the full torch treatment and words were exchanged.

No more encounters with cars - though I had a dog yap at me in the park.


----------



## turing test (Dec 15, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Are they a standard size and will slot right in no matter the frame ?


 
 I think 1 1/8 is pretty much common for steerer size.  At least in the US on of those can be had for a pittance-15$ 

Honestly I would have a shop do it. but if you insist-http://www.sheldonbrown.com/headsets.html

You need to measure the steerer properly too-you can ruin the fork if you cut it to short. Really it's not worth the bother, it's such an uncommon job.


----------



## turing test (Dec 15, 2010)

post padding here


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 15, 2010)

Unfortunately the nearest bike shop is miles away and it's in the office at work in pieces and I have no car.


----------



## swampy (Dec 15, 2010)

plurker said:


> Dear clippy-feet people.
> 
> If you're going to barge your way in front of me at a red light, when the light changes to green, do try and get your stupid clippy-feet sorted quickly, as it's frustrating for me to have to sit behind you as you faff about for 10 seconds trying to marry up your clippy-shoe with your clippy-pedal
> plurker


Can't you just go around them?


----------



## turing test (Dec 16, 2010)

swampy said:


> Can't you just go around them?


 
Not a good idea-they might fall on you


----------



## plurker (Dec 16, 2010)

swampy said:


> Can't you just go around them?


 
If there weren't things like cars and buses on the road, then yep I could....


----------



## fredfelt (Dec 16, 2010)

The forecast for tomorrow is -5 and rain over night.  There's no way I'm cycling in tomorrow - I have the kit to deal with the cold but I cannot justify buying snow / ice tyres.

PS GG - years ago I had a quality mountain bike with rather sub standard suspension forks.  The forks were replaced with rigid forks and the bike rode much better - faster and more responsive (until the frame broke!).  Forks are standard - just remember that the forks need to be that little bit longer as the frame's designed to accommodate the extra length suspension forks.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 16, 2010)

More shenanigans on the Bristol to Bath path. It's proving useful to see things from the position of a pedestrian.

I've been using a short section - unlike any other pedestrian I'm wearing hi-viz, with a spare red bike light on my backpack, and swinging a front one - like a ghostly railwayman.

This morning a prime example. Idiot approaches with stupid flashing front light chooses to overtake a slower cyclist right at the point where all three of us are parallel - he's right in my face - so he gets my 1 watt torch on flash right back in his.

I have certain rules about overtaking on a shared path and I would never do that ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 16, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> PS GG - years ago I had a quality mountain bike with rather sub standard suspension forks.  The forks were replaced with rigid forks and the bike rode much better - faster and more responsive (until the frame broke!).  Forks are standard - just remember that the forks need to be that little bit longer as the frame's designed to accommodate the extra length suspension forks.



What caused the frame to break ?

I'm weighing up the pros and cons - it isn't as if I can't "afford" a new bike - but annoyingly, I know I wouldn't get Mavic rims, and on a sensibly-priced bike, the brakes wouldn't be Avid BB7s ...


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 16, 2010)

GG please take your posts to 





> How was your pedestrian commute?


please


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## ringo (Dec 16, 2010)

plurker said:


> Dear clippy-feet people.
> 
> If you're going to barge your way in front of me at a red light, when the light changes to green, do try and get your stupid clippy-feet sorted quickly, as it's frustrating for me to have to sit behind you as you faff about for 10 seconds trying to marry up your clippy-shoe with your clippy-pedal
> 
> ...


 
+1 for that. And can I add that just because you are a cycle courier it doesn't mean that you should push off just before the light changes, swerve in front of me to suddenly turn left, but then faff about trying to get your feet in their little sockets, going nowhere except right in my way. Unbelievably the rest of the cyclists in London do not automatically think that because you're a courier you must be cool and whatever you do will be impressive. You're just a little tit on a bike with small handlebars.


----------



## fredfelt (Dec 16, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> What caused the frame to break ?
> 
> I'm weighing up the pros and cons - it isn't as if I can't "afford" a new bike - but annoyingly, I know I wouldn't get Mavic rims, and on a sensibly-priced bike, the brakes wouldn't be Avid BB7s ...


 
This frame I managed to break from using the bike, loaded with camping gear, on a long distance off road path on my way to Inverness.  I couldn't resist the 'shortcut'.  It actually broke around three weeks after this journey but I think this was when I put it under too much stress.  The bike was about 10 years old so had a good life.  I didn't bother repairing it.

I would have thought I learnt my lesson.  However I managed to break another frame, this time of my touring bike, when following 'The Rideway' fully loaded with camping gear.  I got this (custom build 853 steel frame) fixed.


----------



## fredfelt (Dec 16, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> What caused the frame to break ?
> 
> I'm weighing up the pros and cons - it isn't as if I can't "afford" a new bike - but annoyingly, I know I wouldn't get Mavic rims, and on a sensibly-priced bike, the brakes wouldn't be Avid BB7s ...


 
On buying a new bike a friend of mine arranged a discount with a bike shop as he had his own alloy wheels he wanted to use instead.  This may be an option for you.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 17, 2010)

*My pedestrian commute - hopefully last day ...*

Looked scary initially, but turned out OK - certainly once it was light - apart from one slip, one slide and one flat on my arse event.

One bicycle-related incident.

Daft bint - maybe around 30  - but wearing high-vis, helmet, lights - probably came from the Bristol-Bath path.
Passes me on the slippery pavement and comes to a halt prior to crossing the well-gritted, relatively quiet main road onto the pavement on the other side.
I pointed out to her the error of her ways. What I probably ought to do as a signed-up member of the Bristol Cycling Campaign, is carry some cards with information about "LifeCycle" training in Bristol - a lot of it specifically oriented towards women.

I don't usually have much to do with main commuter routes, so this has been an eye-opener. 

A lot of the lights people trust their lives to in traffic are frankly pathetic - especially in combination with dark clothing - they might as well not have any at all. 
Most insane are invisible *rear *lights for which there is no excuse whatsoever these days.
I'm horrified if I think back to the 1 watt incandescent Ever-Ready I used to have - but a lot of these pathetic Xmas cracker jobs are even worse - and at least I wore high-viz.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 17, 2010)

ringo said:


> +1 for that. And can I add that just because you are a cycle courier it doesn't mean that you should push off just before the light changes, swerve in front of me to suddenly turn left, but then faff about trying to get your feet in their little sockets, going nowhere except right in my way. Unbelievably the rest of the cyclists in London do not automatically think that because you're a courier you must be cool and whatever you do will be impressive. You're just a little tit on a bike with small handlebars.



Amen


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 17, 2010)

came off on ice again


----------



## fredfelt (Dec 17, 2010)

Dull, disconnected and boring.  Yes, I drove in this morning as I was worried about falling off on the ice.  

On the positive side only 4 days until the days start to get longer!


----------



## stavros (Dec 17, 2010)

Unless it heats up and melts, I don't think I'll be getting out this weekend, which is frustrating. Call me a pussy, but I'm on road tyres and already have a body-full of scars from falling off in my youth.


----------



## turing test (Dec 20, 2010)

It's beatiful here today.  It's about 32 and it is a bit windy.  Which is damned nice as yesterday it rained all day.  I am getting ready for a tour around Tasmainia after Christmas so I have been riding around with my front panniers on.  The bike looks pretty silly like that.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 20, 2010)

Am sat on a bus. Reckon I could have cycled in though. The main roads aren't too icey. Will give it a go tomorrow. Wish I had some knobbly tyres.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 20, 2010)

Cycled in this morning. It wasn't too bad. The roads were quiet too.
No where near as terrifying/exciting as the short ride to the shops on saturday.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 20, 2010)

Gonna get bike fixed up and starting commuting in again after Xmas. I did a brutal 100 mile + sportive last year and it put me off getting back in the saddle for months. I think I'm over it now.


----------



## plurker (Dec 20, 2010)

joustmaster said:


> The roads were quiet too.


Weren't they just! I saw only one other cyclist on my ride in today, and no motorbikes at all.  Car population seems decreased also, school's are out, and I reckon lots of non-Londoners have headed off out of town already...


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 20, 2010)

plurker said:


> Weren't they just! I saw only one other cyclist on my ride in today, and no motorbikes at all.  Car population seems decreased also, school's are out, and I reckon lots of non-Londoners have headed off out of town already...


 
there are only two other bikes in the racks at work today - out of a usual 20


----------



## ringo (Dec 21, 2010)

The cycle home last night wasn't too bad virtually had the roads to myself. Only hairy bit was the cycle paths round the edge of Elephant - sheet ice and was lucky to stay on with the slim road slicks sliding all over the place. 
No more commuting til January


----------



## turing test (Dec 21, 2010)

I love public parks when the weather is bad.  They go so quite and if I can fit one in on my ride to or from work I always do.


----------



## plurker (Dec 21, 2010)

ringo said:


> Only hairy bit was the cycle paths round the edge of Elephant - sheet ice


Where possible I've been using the car lanes and avoiding the cycle 'superhighways' - they're much less used, and generally still snow and ice.  

My ride in this morning was fine, although I slipped over while walking the bike over the pavement to the office gate!  Last ride of the year is the one home tonight, then a chain oil and wipe down until Jan.


----------



## turing test (Dec 23, 2010)

The rain has continued here, saturating the ground.  There is standing water all over the place, and small lakes where there used to be a depression.  It hasn't been all bad though as the air temp has been staying around 24 in the day-and two nights ago it was a little chilly.  

My regular rear wheel on my commuter has been creaking like crazy so I decided not to take it on the tour around Tasmania that my wife and I are doing.  Instead I threw my newest wheel which is a Campa chorus hub and areohead rim.  Its pretty funny riding that on the heap I will be touring on.  

The other day my front mud gaurd came loose while I was riding pretty fast.  I ran right over it, but all was fine I even remounted it.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 23, 2010)

made the effort yesterday and today to layer up and attempt it
slushy roads are ok and most main ones are clear now, drivers are giving more space and respect
the only pain is having to dismount when getting on side roads as when trying it you just glide or slip off.
still not come off! just strained groin a bit stopping myself with sliding leg


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 23, 2010)

No riding in woods arm/shoulder hurts got Tendonitis Doc says.
Missing all that snow.


----------



## stavros (Dec 23, 2010)

I wish it would fucking melt. 

ETA: ....and drain.


----------



## swampy (Dec 24, 2010)

Almost had the perfect run today, only 1 red light on the way to work out of 20 odd. Now that would've made my day.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 29, 2010)

stavros said:


> I wish it would fucking melt.
> 
> ETA: ....and drain.


 
starting to! but ain't the fog evil!! 
almost a clear run in today, getting there but still lumps of dirty ice and slush about.

only just noticed another cyclist in the fog this morning, all dressed in black, no high vis and no lights!  luckily i was behind him with mine as the mahoosive bus whooshed past us both


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 2, 2011)

I been out in January   14.6 miles in woods ground nice n hard some puddles no wet feet. My sock are grate worth every penny.
Down side fingers hurt from pulling brake. (Tendonitis) grr


----------



## ringo (Jan 5, 2011)

Great ride in today.


----------



## plurker (Jan 5, 2011)

commute in today was lovely, beautiful day - and loving the headband I got for Christmas - no more cold ears!

Coming home last night had a bit of oddness.
Was coming down Clapham Rd, stop at lights next to a beautiful '10 reg Harley, said to him 'lovely ride fella, but you'll need to watch out with a plate that small, you'll get nicked for sure'

rider's response? 'fuck off, cunt'  

Fair enough I thought, and lights changed so off I go, he guns past me, giving wanker signs, then pulls across in front of me, pulls over to the side of the road about 50m ahead, kicks down his stand, jumps off the bike and starts running towards me. No way i'm stopping, so I ride wide round him and shout 'what's up, I only said nice bike', and I power up a notch to get past him.  I got through the next 2 lights as they hit amber so lost him.  WTF is with people?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 5, 2011)

plurker said:


> WTF is with people?


 He probably knows that the stupid amount of money he spent on the bike couldn't make him  "cool".

I was sort of saving for a Harley about 15 years ago - thankfully I grew out of it.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 5, 2011)

Back to work tomorrow, whether I take the bike or go by tram will be dependent on frost don't want another head injury and wrecked bike too soon


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 5, 2011)

How's the hearing and bumps generally ?

I'm still waiting for my headset tool. At this rate I'll be walking to work on Monday.


----------



## plurker (Jan 5, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> He probably knows that the stupid amount of money he spent on the bike couldn't make him  "cool".


The bike was fucking cool tbf, hence my commenting in the first place...so many shit bikes out there, mine included, that when you see a nice one it's worth mentioning


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 5, 2011)

plurker said:


> The bike was fucking cool tbf, hence my commenting in the first place...so many shit bikes out there, mine included, that when you see a nice one it's worth mentioning


 
A shame about the w*nker riding it though.

For myself, I long ago decided that motorcycles _per se_ make little sense - though I suspect that when I'm *very *old I may need a little electrical assistance and perhaps a third wheel.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 5, 2011)

Much enjoying being back on my bike after xmas break.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 5, 2011)

plurker said:


> commute in today was lovely, beautiful day - and loving the headband I got for Christmas - no more cold ears!
> 
> Coming home last night had a bit of oddness.
> Was coming down Clapham Rd, stop at lights next to a beautiful '10 reg Harley, said to him 'lovely ride fella, but you'll need to watch out with a plate that small, you'll get nicked for sure'
> ...



Maybe he thought you said 'nice bike...it'll get nicked for sure' and heard it as a threat...?


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 5, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> How's the hearing and bumps



Pretty good, hearing seems more or less normal now, still got a nasty scar around the top of my ear where it's attached to my scalp that is a bit sore still but otherwise everythings ok, still need to get the mountain bike fixed though my hybrid's not so good in winter weather the slicks are not suitable for frost, ice or snow


----------



## ringo (Jan 6, 2011)

No idea why I didn't put my waterproof trousers on this morning - sat at work with damp trousers. Still, new gore-tex boots are good.


----------



## ringo (Jan 6, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Maybe he thought you said 'nice bike...it'll get nicked for sure' and heard it as a threat...?


 
Could be that, doesn't make much sense otherwise. Unless he's just a very angry man. Perhaps his pants were too tight.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 6, 2011)

Well I came into work by tram today probably will be again tomorrow. Only got next week then I'm on my travels again for 6 weeks, to a place where I'm pretty much confined to a compound so the only biking I'll be doing is in the fitness room there


----------



## plurker (Jan 6, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Maybe he thought you said 'nice bike...it'll get nicked for sure' and heard it as a threat...?


 Even if that were the case, imho it'd be a bit ott to park up, hop off and come running at me shouting...

Ride in today was fooking miserable.  I fitted an emergency front mudguard  this morning, wore waterproof trousers, jacket, socks, and gloves, dry but just fucking horrid in this rain. Looking forward to tomorrow's forecast snow...

And the missus picked up one of my gloves by mistake on her way out, so I had to wear one of hers - which was too hot for me. Bah.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 6, 2011)

nice n easy today, bit wet
getting frustrated at shorter commute which takes less than 10 mins but might be moving soon so will be looking for places with a decent and longer ride in


----------



## ringo (Jan 7, 2011)

Wetter than a fish's wet bits.

North Face Gore-tex jacket completely failed, rain went straight through it. Second one in 3 years that's done that, won't be bothering with them again.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 7, 2011)

Going to be Monday evening at the earliest - had to reorder my headset tool at a premium price and have it sent to where I work - so I'll have to walk in on Monday. 

It'll be 4 weeks off the bike with a fair bit of nervousness to add to the lost fitness ...


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 7, 2011)

Another south London cycling death, this time former boxer Gary Mason:



> Boxer Mason dies in bike accident
> UKPA) – 2 hours ago
> 
> Former British boxing champion Gary Mason has died in a cycling accident.
> ...



Keep 'em peeled, everyone.


http://www.google.com/hostednews/uk...uFQye7tqXAbH3SH2g?docId=N0028231294399246730A


----------



## stavros (Jan 8, 2011)

Well after of a combination of snow and then being back at my parents over the holidays, I finally got back out on the bike this morning after four weeks off (I have been running in that time), and it felt good. I only went about 10 miles without any proper hills, but it was good and I'll try and build up to more.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 10, 2011)

First ride for exactly 4 weeks. I managed to get my bike more or less fixed at work. 
I'm going a bit carefully at first because several elements of the assembly didn't go perfectly.

It's going to take me ages to get back to fitness. 

I need to raise the handlebar because the "new" suspension fork actually works - even when fully graunched up. I suspect it will be getting replaced as soon as something better turns up.

I haven't checked the tyre pressures yet, but the whole thing isn't as reassuringly bone-jarring as I'm used to.

--------

About time too.

I walked to work this morning and got to a main road and a van drove at speed over a loose cover in the road and I was half-drenched in foul water. Rest assured I reported in on "fix my street". (It was loose 4 weeks ago and if it fell right in you could lose the front of a mini in it - let alone a bike)

Then when I was three-quarters there I managed to step on the one sheet of ice on several hundred yards of pavement. 200 yards further on it dawned on me I should have scratched a warning on it ....


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 11, 2011)

Holy crap, that suspension fork has to go. Apart from the slight pogoing, the softness is making me almost nauseous ...
I was so used to my old Suntour barely working as a suspension fork at all.

I can see why there's a "firm ride" spring available for the "Manitou Six" ....
I wonder if I could stick a length of broom pole in the dummy leg ?


----------



## plurker (Jan 11, 2011)

Sending big appreciation (and free advertising)  to the guys at Apex Cycles in Clapham, who came to my rescue this morning in a big old way.  Won't go into details but respecta to you all. 
YAY for LBS's  and a big two fingers to the Evans opposite


----------



## fredfelt (Jan 11, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Holy crap, that suspension fork has to go. Apart from the slight pogoing, the softness is making me almost nauseous ...
> I was so used to my old Suntour barely working as a suspension fork at all.
> 
> I can see why there's a "firm ride" spring available for the "Manitou Six" ....
> I wonder if I could stick a length of broom pole in the dummy leg ?


 
Why did you fit it with suspension forks rather than rigid?  I'm sure it will not help but my last post to you...



> years ago I had a quality mountain bike with rather sub standard suspension forks. The forks were replaced with rigid forks and the bike rode much better - faster and more responsive


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 11, 2011)

I realised I had been riding with no sag - so I couldn't find a rigid fork of the correct geometry - nearest would have been a 29-er plus an upgrade to disc brake ... This one will at least get me used to riding with sag and allow me to adjust the bars so I have the confidence to cough up the full whack. I got this one second-hand for £30 ...


----------



## plurker (Jan 11, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I wonder if I could stick a length of broom pole in the dummy leg ?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 11, 2011)

fine today, nearly dry roads and the sun was coming out!


----------



## ringo (Jan 11, 2011)

Tragic news about Mason, a top bloke from all accounts and another horrible reminder to ride defensively against wankers in lorries, vans and cars who don't take notice of bikes.

Managed to lose yet another glove yesterday walking between bike racks and office. Other than that both journeys an absolute joy. Increased leg workouts in the gym paying off, now cruising up hills with ease and fitness steadily increasing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 11, 2011)

Cramp.

Not fantastically painful, but I've had to get up and walk about several times already tonight.

Taking it easy on the bike is an alien concept to me.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2011)

Holy crap.

I belted down the back road and some tosser came at me with rally lights on and half-blinded me and I promptly hit several hundred yards of floodwater so got a couple of bootfuls 

Big puddles everywhere - at least I was ready for the next ones ...

It was only drizzling too - not worth putting on the dreaded rubber trousers.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 12, 2011)

> Big puddles everywhere - at least I was ready for the next ones


 You need a good pair of socks


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> You need a good pair of socks


----------



## ddraig (Jan 13, 2011)

Cardiff Cycle commute video wins award  
http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/southeastwales/hi/people_and_places/nature/newsid_9359000/9359761.stm
I use some of that route


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 13, 2011)

I braved the rain MagicShine kicks


----------



## turing test (Jan 13, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> I braved the rain MagicShine kicks


 
I was thinking about buying one of those Magic Shines. I may try to ride more in the evening this winter.  Why don't you post how it goes with it in a few weeks?

I haven't been to work since the 24th, and because of the Brisbane flooding I don't have to go back until next Thursday.  My flat is fine and I am in Melbourne waiting for the weather to improve.


----------



## Termite Man (Jan 14, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> I braved the rain MagicShine kicks


 

That looks fucking good . How much did that cost . I didn't ride for the whole of december because of the ice on the roads and I didn't fancy coming off my bike in the middle of the forest, then when I went to cycle earlier in the week it was really foggy and combining that with the dark made visibility about 3m so it's been the train this week as well  Next week I'm hoping I can get back on the bike .


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 14, 2011)

My new suspension fork doesn't feel as iffy as it did initially - though the steering feels more acute with me leaning further forward. I think I'll raise the steering the last 20mm or so ...

I'd thought my lights were a bit dim and realised this morning that one of the cells of the emergency battery has swollen and is leaking so I finally re-fitted my "bomb" battery.

I've just soldered in a spare cell .... so my emergency battery also looks a bit like a beumb - which is a pain because I carry it in my bag ...


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 14, 2011)

DX MagicShine MJ-808 from China 50 quid its the new one it been improved better beam patten and battery with lcd. 

I'll get some better photos are they from phone camera.Above image is three lamp Bars - MS & P7 and a Helmet light Ultrafire C1 

Thinking about getting a 2nd MS and a splitter cable to one battery. It will run both lights but burn time will be less. 
 Got to see how long full batter lasts.  





New Battery


----------



## stavros (Jan 15, 2011)

I didn't go far this morning, but fuck me was it windy. It was like riding into a brick wall.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 17, 2011)

Was so stressed, I managed to cycle all the way to work in the rain without noticing I wasn't wearing my helmet.

My basic rule is that if I need to wear a hat anyway I might as well wear my helmet ....
Certainly when commuting and especially while I'm regaining confidence in my bike.

Raising the steering to the limit has reduced the sag on my new fork and it's starting to feel like it used to.


----------



## ringo (Jan 18, 2011)

Had enough of the rain now, nice to see a bit of sun for a change.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 18, 2011)

yup
getting fresher and lighter too


----------



## girasol (Jan 18, 2011)

well, hello everyone.  I just wanted to celebrate my first commute to work today.  I had been practicing cycling (hadn't done on-road cycling for years) and studying routes since the start of December, when I bought a new bike (my old bike was 10 years old and cycling on it was hard work!).

So today I took the plunge.  It was very dark when I left the house, but I had all my reflective gear on (need to buy something for helmet though) and the route from Tooting to Waterloo was pleasant.  The only hairy bit is getting in the right lane in Stockwell, so I'm glad I had rehearsed it when it was quieter!  10.37 km, my phone traced the route on a map 

The most disgusting bit was at the York Road roundabout, the air was thick with pollution, could have done with a mask!  But that's right at the end of my journey...

I actually can't wait to go home so I can do it again!

p.s. are there any girls on this thread? (ah just spotted a couple a few pages back  )


----------



## ddraig (Jan 18, 2011)

yay
nice one 
no stopping you now
welcome aboard


----------



## hiccup (Jan 18, 2011)

Out of interest, does anyone here wear a mask when cycling? I tried one once, but it was sweaty and uncomfortable, so I don't bother. I do wonder what damage I'mm doing to my lungs cycling down the south circular every morning, breathing all them fumes...


----------



## girasol (Jan 18, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Out of interest, does anyone here wear a mask when cycling? I tried one once, but it was sweaty and uncomfortable, so I don't bother. I do wonder what damage I'mm doing to my lungs cycling down the south circular every morning, breathing all them fumes...


 
yes, good question.  Also, how come no one has rear view mirrors on their bikes?  There must be a good reason but I don't know what it is.  Maybe they break easily?  I fitted a wide angle mirror on mine (right hand side) and it made such a difference to my road awareness...  It was great not needing to turn my head all the time.

I suppose they stick out a bit, but it felt like the advantages outweighed this minor disadvantage...  Will the other other cyclists think I'm an idiot for having one?

apologies if this has been discussed, I only had time to read about 3 pages back...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 18, 2011)

OK if discreet enough that following motorists don't take it as a cue to overtake. On the other hand useful so you can get in their way well in advance - though I do that anyway depending on road conditions.

I suppose it depends on the particular conditions you encounter ...


----------



## plurker (Jan 18, 2011)

girasol said:


> There must be a good reason but I don't know what it is.


 
I do lifesavers instead of buying plastic stuff


----------



## Crispy (Jan 18, 2011)

The one time I tried riding a bike with rear mirror, I found that I couldn't see it well enough. The whole back view was scrunched up into a little disc, and the angle of it would change as I shifted riding position. Quick shoulder checks let me see much more in a glance, I find.

A helmet-mounted one might make more sense, as it makes the reflected image larger and always in the same place to glance at. But that would just get annoying I think.
There was this: http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/green-living-blog/2009/sep/14/rear-vision-mirrors which did seem very clever...


----------



## plurker (Jan 18, 2011)

I've seen the helmet mounted ones and I do think that if it were to  break in the case of an off, you really wouldn't want shards of plastic and/or metal mountings smashing around/into your forehead andeyes etc.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 18, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with glancing over your shoulder or making a torso twist to see the road behind you. Mirrors are jut another thing to get nicked or broken. Believe me, in Shepherds Bush thieves will even steal your water bottle (some people have never heard of Hepatitis B).


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 18, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Out of interest, does anyone here wear a mask when cycling? I tried one once, but it was sweaty and uncomfortable, so I don't bother. I do wonder what damage I'mm doing to my lungs cycling down the south circular every morning, breathing all them fumes...



No, it's much easier to cycle without one - I wear glasses so my lenses fog up in the winter if I wear one.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 18, 2011)

plurker said:


> I do lifesavers instead of buying plastic stuff


 
I never even had mirrors on my motorcycles - but then I wasn't thundering up and down motorways on them.


----------



## klang (Jan 18, 2011)

Mirrors can also be quite confusing for the car behind you - a glance over the shoulder signals to the driver behind you that you have seen the car and that you are seen.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 18, 2011)

littleseb said:


> Mirrors can also be quite confusing for the car behind you - a glance over the shoulder signals to the driver behind you that you have seen the car and that you are seen.


 
Yeah, there's a lot of communication value in a glance, especially if you're unable to do an arm signal


----------



## girasol (Jan 18, 2011)

Interesting points, thanks.  That helmet is very good, I'd love to have something like that.  

I think because I also drive a car the idea being on the road and not having a rear view mirror seems really alien to me.  I'll keep the mirror for now, I can quickly fold it in on narrower roads.  It was just reassuring being aware of what was going on behind me all the time


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 18, 2011)

been out tonight covered in mud


----------



## ringo (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice to ride in sunshine for a change. 

Stopped at a red light at a busy junction on Blackfriars Road and some muppet rode into the back of me but just stayed on his bike and carried on. He then turned round and started swearing at me for stopping at the red light, totally convinced that he was in the right and very angry about it, especially when I pointed out the red light and the line I had stopped at. He then continued through the red light, just missing two cars. Ten yards further on everyone who had stopped at the lights had to overtake him because he was slow and in the middle of the road.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 19, 2011)

It was cold this morning

/obvious


----------



## plurker (Jan 19, 2011)

went over a bad pothole under waterloo last night (coming off  the park plaza r'about) and since then my front brake disc/wheel squeals like a rhythmic banshee, cant; see anything obvious so I've got a feeling the disc might have got warped somehow?  

cold fingers today also.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 19, 2011)

ringo said:


> Nice to ride in sunshine for a change.
> 
> Stopped at a red light at a busy junction on Blackfriars Road and some muppet rode into the back of me but just stayed on his bike and carried on. He then turned round and started swearing at me for stopping at the red light, totally convinced that he was in the right and very angry about it, especially when I pointed out the red light and the line I had stopped at. He then continued through the red light, just missing two cars. Ten yards further on everyone who had stopped at the lights had to overtake him because he was slow and in the middle of the road.


 
 I feel sorry for such people (I used to feel angry)


----------



## klang (Jan 19, 2011)

lovely. cold, crisp, sunny mornings and a good workout - the perfect start to the day! also broke my pb: bethnal green - sh' bush in 32 mins. yay!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 19, 2011)

I had a large van revving its engine up my arse as I approached the Bristol to Bath path this morning, then when I got closer I saw the first PCSO in high vis, then there was another on the side of the path itself - so I'm guessing it was a police van - though I didn't turn around to check.

Since I wasn't stopped, I'm guessing they might be having a blitz on the unlit (which must account for 30 percent at least this winter)  - though I wonder what the legalities are given the pedestrians on the path aren't either ... perhaps it's on the basis that the ninja cyclists would more than likely be taking to the roads after leaving the path ...


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 19, 2011)

ringo said:


> Nice to ride in sunshine for a change.
> 
> Stopped at a red light at a busy junction on Blackfriars Road and some muppet rode into the back of me but just stayed on his bike and carried on. He then turned round and started swearing at me for stopping at the red light, totally convinced that he was in the right and very angry about it, especially when I pointed out the red light and the line I had stopped at. He then continued through the red light, just missing two cars. Ten yards further on everyone who had stopped at the lights had to overtake him because he was slow and in the middle of the road.



I see a lot of cyclists advancing beyond the stop line which is clearly a dangerous thing to do because most of the time you cannot see the traffic lights from such a position. That muppet sounds as though he needs a little compulsory cycle training.


----------



## plurker (Jan 19, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> I see a lot of cyclists advancing beyond the stop line which is clearly a dangerous thing to do because most of the time you cannot see the traffic lights from such a position.



I'll often go past the line, but only on my commute route - I've been riding the same route for 8 years so know the light sequences and their timing perfectly...


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 19, 2011)

plurker said:


> I'll often go past the line, but only on my commute route - I've been riding the same route for 8 years so know the light sequences and their timing perfectly...



It helps if you know the lights, I suppose but it's actually illegal for any vehicle to advance beyond the stop line - though many road users do it.


> 171
> You MUST stop behind the line at a junction with a ‘Stop’ sign and a solid white line across the road. Wait for a safe gap in the traffic before you move off.
> 
> *175
> ...



I'm a cycling instructor, which is why I'm so anal about road safety.


----------



## fredfelt (Jan 19, 2011)

You missed a sentence..



> 171
> You MUST stop behind the line at a junction with a ‘Stop’ sign and a solid white line across the road. Wait for a safe gap in the traffic before you move off.  Unless of course there's a car in the advance stop line / cycle box and then you need to pull in front of it, wait for a safe gap in the traffic, wait a little bit longer and then slowly ride off.


----------



## turing test (Jan 20, 2011)

Today I rode to work for the first time since the Brisbane flood.  The roads are slick as hell and there is lots of mud especially on the cycle paths.  There are a few large piles of debris still and one park I cut through is still closed.  That closure is actually rather troublesome as it adds about 500 meters and bad traffic.  

On a lighter side the photo below is from the Brisbane Boys College rowing shed on my way to work.  You know that Giant Australian Sand Crabs will devour you in under 20 seconds!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 20, 2011)

BigPhil said:


> You missed a sentence..


 
That's my take on it too. I used to ride home on a fairly busy road and the advance box at one set of lights was always full of cars that would creep in there even after the lights changed to red. I used to vainly hope a traffic cop would turn up so I could point out the situation. I'm fairly certain there was a CCTV camera pointed right at me. I even thumped a car there once ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 20, 2011)

turing test said:


> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...91302956189_1046218234_31653841_7786271_n.jpg



Crabs


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 20, 2011)

BigPhil said:


> You missed a sentence..



Ah, the advance stop box. Waste of time and space really. A lot of motorists don't care about them and will pull into them. If I don't know the traffic light sequence I hang back.

The crazy thing is, the advance stop box isn't enforceable. It's another one of those lip-service-to-cyclists ideas.


----------



## plurker (Jan 20, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> The crazy thing is, the advance stop box isn't enforceable. It's another one of those lip-service-to-cyclists ideas.


When I did a Bikesafe motorcycling course in 2009, the Met Police who ran it said that the TfL were trying to pass legislation to make the advance stop boxes enforceable - the reason being of course to camera-control them, as per box junctions, and add another revenue stream...

They also said there was an idea being mooted by TfL to split the ASB in 2, with cycles to the LHS and PTWs on the RHS of it.  (too many acronyms in that last sentence!

no idea if that was true, or if there's been any progress on it.


----------



## fredfelt (Jan 20, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> Ah, the advance stop box. Waste of time and space really. A lot of motorists don't care about them and will pull into them. If I don't know the traffic light sequence I hang back.
> 
> The crazy thing is, the advance stop box isn't enforceable. It's another one of those lip-service-to-cyclists ideas.



I really like them!

I'll often filter through standing traffic and having a space reserved at the front of the queue helps!

Some drivers see this as jumping the queue - but the queue only exists if you choose to take up most of the road with your vehicle.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 20, 2011)

BigPhil said:


> I really like them!
> 
> I'll often filter through standing traffic and having a space reserved at the front of the queue helps!
> 
> Some drivers see this as jumping the queue - but the queue only exists if you choose to take up most of the road with your vehicle.



A lot of drivers don't understand that it's perfectly legit to filter. Motorcyclists do it all the time. I see a lot of cyclists undertaking which is sooooo fucking dangerous. I saw some fool trying to squeeze between the kerb and a double decker bus the other day. He must have had about 6 inches of clearance.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 20, 2011)

nearly got run over last night by someone doing a 3 point turn in a side street  
lucky i spotted they were not paying attention and i can shout really loud
he went all sheepish, apologised and then zoomed off boy racer style to the stop line about 20yds away


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 20, 2011)

plurker said:


> When I did a Bikesafe motorcycling course in 2009, the Met Police who ran it said that the TfL were trying to pass legislation to make the advance stop boxes enforceable - the reason being of course to camera-control them, as per box junctions, and add another revenue stream...
> 
> They also said there was an idea being mooted by TfL to split the ASB in 2, with cycles to the LHS and PTWs on the RHS of it.  (too many acronyms in that last sentence!
> 
> no idea if that was true, or if there's been any progress on it.



It would be brilliant if they did enforce it. When the motorists encroach the ASB it confuses a lot of cyclists who think they have nowhere to go but beyond the stop line.


----------



## plurker (Jan 20, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> A lot of drivers don't understand that it's perfectly legit to filter. Motorcyclists do it all the time.


 
Its legal with a few exceptions.

Illegal in a no overtaking zone (e.g. solid white lines or after a no overtaking sign) 

Illegal on the approach to a crossing, with zigzags.

If the road you are on is split by a solid white line, it's still legal providing you follow the rules set out above and you DO NOT CROSS THE SOLID WHITE LINE!


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 20, 2011)

plurker said:


> Its legal with a few exceptions.
> 
> Illegal in a no overtaking zone (e.g. solid white lines or after a no overtaking sign)
> 
> ...



Yep. I occasionally see motorists attempting to overtake on zigzag lines. Eejits.


----------



## ringo (Jan 21, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I feel sorry for such people (I used to feel angry)


 
I'm getting there with that one. A slow process which requires constant attention but I'm feeling much happier for it. Not sure I want to be totally serene though, cycling defensively can be a life saver in London.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 21, 2011)

very cold and iced up again this morn


----------



## klang (Jan 21, 2011)

Lovely ride untill my left crank came off - luckily I didn't crash even though I was going quite fast! Didn't have a crank-tightener with me so had to improvise and push for for a mile or so. I hope the bike shop round the corner from work can fix it before 5!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2011)

I may have missed the window of opportunity to remove two leaking bags of dog poo off the path in the parkland I cycle through in the morning.
This morning they were probably quite well frozen, but I couldn't see a stick to use.. next week no doubt it'll start raining and be hanging around for weeks.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 21, 2011)

I have some fantastic new gloves, so my hands are warm even to the fingertips in this weather, but my toes still painfully freeze, even with two layers of socks (including woolly). What more can I do?


----------



## klang (Jan 21, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I may have missed the window of opportunity to remove two leaking bags of dog poo off the path in the parkland I cycle through in the morning.
> This morning they were probably quite well frozen, but I couldn't see a stick to use.. next week no doubt it'll start raining and be hanging around for weeks.



frozen shit on a stick.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2011)

littleseb said:


> frozen shit on a stick.


 
... which the offending dog walker might then pick up to throw to its dog


----------



## girasol (Jan 21, 2011)

Today is definetely colder than it's been of late.  My face nearly fell off, when I got home and tried to speak I couldn't


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 21, 2011)

Received what is, strictly speaking, a minor physical assault today whilst _very carefully *wheeling*_ my bike on the pavement. Some guy smacked me across the shins, pretty forcefully, with his walking stick, for no fucking reason that I can see apart from I was a cyclist. And probably a woman, as I can't see him doing it to a bloke the same size as him.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 21, 2011)

^  hit woman = scum


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 21, 2011)

Came off my bike today on a patch of ice and bashed up my knee and ankle.  I'll have some lovely bruises tomorrow to go with the bloodied knee and gearwheel marks on my leg


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 22, 2011)

Went out shopping earlier when it was cold and grey, and the sun's come out now I'm home. 

Perhaps I'll pluck up the courage to go out for a ride tomorrow if the sun comes out, but it's flipping cold again.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 22, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I have some fantastic new gloves, so my hands are warm even to the fingertips in this weather, but my toes still painfully freeze, even with two layers of socks (including woolly). What more can I do?


 
what gloves?


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 22, 2011)

I got new glove yesterday - Very nice Endura Strike Waterproof Glove wind/wet proof. Did see after buying Fox Anti Freeze Glove wind/wet proof.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 23, 2011)

Came off bike today  
Landed on elbow & broke bike  Slip on north-shore think back slipped out.


----------



## stavros (Jan 23, 2011)

I took the easy way up onto the Quantocks this morning, and took it very calmly and reasonably slowly. Lovely quiet roads with just cow shit for company, and then a 15% drop on the other side.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 23, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> what gloves?


 
I have binned the label and there are no identifying marks on them at all 
It's the thinsulate that makes the difference I think. Also, they have a nice long collar so no wind can whistle round my wrists


----------



## girasol (Jan 23, 2011)

I got distracted by handsome man on bus stop on Friday and went over a really deep pothole. I still don't know how I didn't fell off and die or how the bike didn't suffer major damage...

What a lucky escape... I will never take my eyes off the tarmac again!!!!


----------



## alfajobrob (Jan 23, 2011)

girasol said:


> I got distracted by handsome man on bus stop on Friday and went over a really deep pothole. I still don't know how I didn't fell off and die or how the bike didn't suffer major damage...


 
Hehe....reminds me of the time I started riding fixed years ago....really stunning woman at bus stop...she smiled at me and in my happy confused state I forgot to keep peddling and went arse over tit 

Still remember her laughing as I rode off.....


----------



## chriswill (Jan 23, 2011)

New Beastie for the ride in tomorrow


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 24, 2011)

Isn't that a bit highly-strung for commuting ?


----------



## chriswill (Jan 24, 2011)

Possibly!

I only have room for 1 bike these days so I needed something to cover both commuting, fitness and leisure. 

My commute is only 11 miles so I'll be flying in.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2011)

looks tasty! 

easy dry commute this morn
only about 2 miles atm tho


----------



## plurker (Jan 24, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Came off bike today
> Landed on elbow & broke bike  Slip on north-shore think back slipped out.



Hope you're okay.

Good ride today, was running 15 mins late so had to power up, which blew the weekend cobwebs away - arrived 1 minute late... Also found that the annoying squeal on my front disc lessens the faster I go...


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ta Bike  




 Me no bruising just skin of elbow. Nar I'm not wearing pad gets to hot


----------



## turing test (Jan 25, 2011)

Ouch that looks bad 

It's been hot and dry the last several days.  The flood cleanup is continuing, and the last part of my commute that is still closed has been worked on for the last two days.  It's a shared use path through a park which is near a creek and was deeply underwater.  Since it (and the park it's in) are closed I have to go about 500 meters around a park and through a busyish round about.  I hate hate hate those things.  

Something interesting was happening over at the Uni I work for.  All the ferry stops for the citycat have been damaged.  Today there was a massive crane on a barge working on the UQ ferry terminal.  I will try to take a picture for you folks.  I hope someone warned the workers about the gaint sand crabs.


----------



## girasol (Jan 25, 2011)

Perfect cycling weather today in London.  I tried a different route this morning and went via Landor Road/Stockwell Rd instead of the busy Clapham Road, so the jorney distance was increased by 400m (lol, you got to love GPS), but it took me 2 minutes less in total.  There's hardly any traffic or traffic lights on Landor Rd. and the stretch on Stockwell Road is very brief, so I'll be using this route from now on...

e2a: oh I just noticed my average speed has gone up too, probably too slow for most of you here but not bad for a 39 year old lady 

The hardest bit so far has been finding something to wear for work that won't get totally creased in my rucksack...


----------



## Crispy (Jan 25, 2011)

What's your average speed then? 
I woke up to a flat tire. I should really be fixing that now instead of dicking around on the net...


----------



## girasol (Jan 25, 2011)

Crispy said:


> What's your average speed then?
> I woke up to a flat tire. I should really be fixing that now instead of dicking around on the net...


 
17.14kph (today) from 15.66kph last week (I'm not commuting every day...)

don't laugh   I suspect the regular commuters reach 25-30 kph, is that about right?

stop dicking and get fixing!!!


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 25, 2011)

Most of my journey is traveling north to south across zone1 so I find it hard to get a fast average speed. 
It's still faster than other means of transport.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 25, 2011)

girasol said:


> 17.14kph (today) from 15.66kph last week (I'm not commuting every day...)
> 
> don't laugh   I suspect the regular commuters reach 25-30 kph, is that about right?
> 
> stop dicking and get fixing!!!



If that's averaged out over the whole journey, it's about the same as mine


----------



## girasol (Jan 25, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> Most of my journey is traveling north to south across zone1 so I find it hard to get a fast average speed.
> It's still faster than other means of transport.



Yep, too many traffic lights (I'm going from Zone 3 to Zone 1) but today it took me less time than it does by tube, door to door   Locking bike up and getting changed adds to the total time though


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 25, 2011)

girasol said:


> 17.14kph (today) from 15.66kph last week (I'm not commuting every day...)
> 
> don't laugh   I suspect the regular commuters reach 25-30 kph, is that about right?


After 23 years and 40,000 miles, I average 10mph / 16 KMH over varied terrain - peak of 15 / 24 on a flat sprint, 24 - 30 / 38 - 48 downhill.

We average 10mph on a "medium" 50 mile Sunday CTC run.


----------



## girasol (Jan 25, 2011)

Crispy said:


> If that's averaged out over the whole journey, it's about the same as mine



Yes, it's averaged over the whole journey, the max I went up today was 21.04kph.  I have to say I love this BuddyRunner app!

(are you sure you aren't thinking my average was in miles? I'm using kilometers!  )


----------



## ringo (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice ride in today, can almost see spring coming. Maybe.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 25, 2011)

girasol said:


> Yes, it's averaged over the whole journey, the max I went up today was 21.04kph.  I have to say I love this BuddyRunner app!
> 
> (are you sure you aren't thinking my average was in miles? I'm using kilometers!  )


 
My ride is 5 miles = 8km and I do it in 30 minutes, so 16km/h 
With lights and traffic, you can't really do much better.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 25, 2011)

My excuse is mostly hills.


----------



## girasol (Jan 25, 2011)

Crispy said:


> My ride is 5 miles = 8km and I do it in 30 minutes, so 16km/h
> With lights and traffic, you can't really do much better.


 
If you go the way I think you do I bet there are lots of traffic & traffic lights, but I don't think you have many alternative routes?  From my neck of the woods it's possible to do lots of back streets, so less traffic lights, more stop junctions and zebra crossings instead but possible to pick up speed in a few stretches...

I'm a bit happy that my average speed is, well, average


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 25, 2011)

ringo said:


> Nice ride in today, can almost see spring coming. Maybe.


I keep thinking that.
But then realise that its only January still


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 25, 2011)

I caught a whiff of Spring flowers earlier - only mahonia, but still.
And there was a slug in my bathroom last night.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 25, 2011)

girasol said:


> If you go the way I think you do I bet there are lots of traffic & traffic lights, but I don't think you have many alternative routes?  From my neck of the woods it's possible to do lots of back streets, so less traffic lights, more stop junctions and zebra crossings instead but possible to pick up speed in a few stretches...
> 
> I'm a bit happy that my average speed is, well, average


 
Yeah, all the side streets go sideways, there's no alternatives. I wish there were. Walworth Road is one big traffic jam, and Kennington Park road is no fun as the other option. Going round the back for Southwark bridge is nice though.


----------



## plurker (Jan 25, 2011)

I never do, but I can see why riders do jump lights, I reckon i'd shave at least 7-10 mins off my commute if I did...I need to find back routes...


----------



## Crispy (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh, you just reminded me of the dickhead I saw last night, come pelting through a red light at full speed, as the crossing roads went green. He was a couple of meters from seriously fucking up


----------



## pootle (Jan 25, 2011)

Crispy said:


> What's your average speed then?
> I woke up to a flat tire. I should really be fixing that now instead of dicking around on the net...



I woke up to ANOTHER flat tyre this morning too.   Still, better to discover whilst still at home and able to wheel out second bike than half way to work.

This is the same puncture prone rear btw, Crispypunctureguide. Am going to try and patch it up AGAIN tonight but new tyres are being bought at the weekend!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah, I'm getting new ones too. These are getting a bit threadbare and I miss my old schwalbe marathons. No more glass in my treads, no sir!


----------



## plurker (Jan 25, 2011)

last puncture I had i was reccomended specialised armadillo over the schwalbe...seem to be good so far...


----------



## pootle (Jan 25, 2011)

I've heard the Armadillos are quite stiff and difficult to get on and off - is this your experience plurker?

Also (silly q alert) but if I only replace one tyre at a time e.g have the stock Kenda on front and Gator Skin or armadillo or whatever on back, that's ok, isn't it?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm somewhat hooked on Continentals - not sure what the 700C versions are like. Nice and grippy - but possibly by virtue of being quite soft rubber so I only get 12 months / 1700 miles out of a back one and 18 months out of a front.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 25, 2011)

pootle said:


> I've heard the Armadillos are quite stiff and difficult to get on and off - is this your experience plurker?
> 
> Also (silly q alert) but if I only replace one tyre at a time e.g have the stock Kenda on front and Gator Skin or armadillo or whatever on back, that's ok, isn't it?


 
i have gatorskins and they are a LOT stiffer than the original tyres.

Kennington Park road isn't that bad to cycle up, but i reckon it is quicker up Kennington Road and then along the Cut to Blackfriars Road - avoids the slowness round Elephant & Castle.


----------



## plurker (Jan 25, 2011)

pootle said:


> I've heard the Armadillos are quite stiff and difficult to get on and off - is this your experience plurker?


tbh I've never managed to get a tyre onto my rims myself.  Continentals, schwalbe, armadillos, whatever they are.  

Tried 3 times, and snapped probably 15 levers and dislocated one thumb.  Fuck that, I always just wheel it to the nearest  LBS now.  Every LBS says they're proper hard ones to change, presume that's something to do with the rims.

(I can change rubber on my mongoose in 5 mins flat, so it's not my incompetence!  )


----------



## girasol (Jan 26, 2011)

The ride home yesterday was, erm, interesting.  Lots of rain, and I wear glasses.  

I'm just glad it wasn't during the rush hour, I had trouble seeing and kept having to stop to wipe my glasses.  My trousers were very wet when I got home.  Then I woke up in the middle of the night with a sore throat...  Hope it doesn't turn into a full blown cold, I haven't had one for ages.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm like a constipated slug at the moment. I was wondering this morning if I'll ever be ready for my Sunday 50-milers in a few months' time ...

I still can't get used to the ride on my replacement fork - and  I keep expecting it to break like the last one.


----------



## ringo (Jan 26, 2011)

I only use Armadillos these days, had loads of punctures with Gator Skins. I can change them in 10 minutes, there's a bit of a knack to them but they're OK.


----------



## plurker (Jan 27, 2011)

Like cycling to the North Pole, what a freezing cold wind 

Fingers and toes are still cold now.  Normally double socks and my silk glove liners help but not today.  And my disc squeak is getting worse, spent over £800 on trying to sort the brakes on this bike and not one bloody shop can get them right so they last for more than 4 weeks


----------



## ringo (Jan 27, 2011)

You still riding a Cannondale Bad Boy with disk brakes Plurker? Hope mine don't go wrong then. Impact damage wasn't it?


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 27, 2011)

My London route from Herne Hill:
Herne Hill->Camberwell->Camberwell New Road->Oval->Vauxhall Bridge->Victoria stn->Hyde Park Corner->Hyde Park->Bayswater Rd->Notting Hill->Holland Park->Sheps Bush->East Acton. When the weather is shit, I dread the cycle. Also drivers are becoming more deranged; too many close shaves. Also the pot holes following the freeze-thaw of December are really taking its toll on my bike and bollocks.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 27, 2011)

That cold northeasterly seemed to be veering somewhat today. I couldn't the wind behind me.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 27, 2011)

the icy wind made me cry this morn!


----------



## BigTom (Jan 27, 2011)

hmm.. so my rear brake has stopped working, except that when I turn the bike upside down to have a look at it, it does work 
Any ideas? the handle is still moving the cable, it just doesn't grip the disc when the bike is the right way up (disc brakes btw, not V brakes).

I think I'm going to have to take it to a shop really.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 28, 2011)

*My confession.*

I nearly came a cropper this morning - a repeat of something that happened several years ago - but this time would have taken a fellow cyclist with me.

I have to get across a main road every morning - luckily there are traffic lights on a pedestrian crossing to my left, and friendly drivers who let me through.
This morning they were red, but at the last minute a gap I had been aiming for disappeared and somehow I completely missed the bus bearing down on me along the bus lane - with a cyclist in front. I managed to avoid calamity by going in the wrong direction for a yard or two and got out of their way in time.

Last time it was so close I made a point of contacting the bus company to thank the driver.

They're about to formalise an improved priority bus service up and down that road - perhaps increased frequency will prevent me expecting there only to be parked cars in that bus lane.


----------



## plurker (Jan 28, 2011)

ringo said:


> You still riding a Cannondale Bad Boy with disk brakes Plurker? Hope mine don't go wrong then. Impact damage wasn't it?


Heya ringo.  Still ridin the badboy, yep.  I dont tihnk it's an issue with the brakes themselves, as you say I had an off which bent the disc badly in the first place. Thne one LBS tried to fix it, but fcked it up even more, and it's not been right since 

I'm wondering if the rim itself is slightly warped, which in turn means the disc moves or something.  I wish I knew more about bikes, if this had been on the cars I'd have stripped and sorted it myself, but bicycles are a mystery to me


----------



## ringo (Jan 28, 2011)

Sounds like quite a bit of effort might be required 

I guess you could remove the disk and put it on a flat piece of glass or similar to see if its really flat. Then put it back together and see if the wheel rubs the disk anywhere. Not sure the rim would be anissue with the disk being near the axle. Or maybe the axle itself is bent so the disk spins on an angle?

Really didn't feel like cycling this morning but once I got on the bike I realised I just didn't want to go to work so just had to get on with it. Not a bad ride in apart from some lad who wanted to ride slowly but not be overtaken so he kept speeding up to pass me again and in turn I had to constantly go round him to maintain a constant speed. Bit of a pain as aching a bit from over exercising this week.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 28, 2011)

Oi!

All you fairweathers who packed it in over November and December - bugger off back on to the buses and git gone out of my way.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 28, 2011)

Can i just say - ear muffs are the best invention ever for cycling in this cold weather. I barely noticed the cold this morning!


----------



## hiccup (Jan 28, 2011)

Article about cyclists and air pollution:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12298562

Maybe I should get a mask. I dunno.


----------



## plurker (Jan 28, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Article about cyclists and air pollution:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12298562
> 
> Maybe I should get a mask. I dunno.



Dear Cyclists

Argh, you're all going to die from a pretty non-existent threat, now get back in your cars and pay some fuel tax and congestion charges, or we'll close some more shit down.

Love, the Gov't and the BBC


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 28, 2011)

plurker said:


> Dear Cyclists
> 
> Argh, you're all going to die from a pretty non-existent threat, now get back in your cars and pay some fuel tax and congestion charges, or we'll close some more shit down.
> 
> Love, the Gov't and the BBC


 
do you reckon that is an archive photo?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 28, 2011)

mrkikiet said:


> do you reckon that is an archive photo?


 
all fashion signs point to 80s


----------



## girasol (Jan 28, 2011)

I think my glasses would steam up if I got a mask, it's bad enough as it is without one   or maybe not, maybe it would redirect my exhalations away from my eyes


----------



## plurker (Jan 28, 2011)

mrkikiet said:


> do you reckon that is an archive photo?


 
It's undated on the SPL site but as crispy says, fashion is out-dated, and surely you can't buy helmets like that any more - we're all aerodynamic and vented now!


----------



## turing test (Jan 31, 2011)

I scored big points today.  I was over taken on a short steep hill by a gentleman with Zippish sounding/looking wheels, team Lycra and a carbon frame.  He hit it at the bottom of the climb overtaking impressively but obvious trying, ran out of steam before the top. It is a short hill.  

I have a basket on my back rack so I am a good target for these guys.
I suspect he tried too sneak up from a long way out and was puffed.  

When I saw he died on the hill it gave me a good chance to plan my revenge.  The poor man had no chance as I ran him down. He probably couldn't even hear me over the hum of those Zips.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 31, 2011)

Sadly I'm no match for the boy racers at the moment - I'm still eating too much winter stodge.

This is proving to be the longest winter I can remember.


----------



## pootle (Jan 31, 2011)

I've got to carry a couple of tyres home with me tonight. Do people reckon I'd be able to sorta hook 'em over my head and under one arm?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 31, 2011)

Yep.

I broke through a psycological barrier yesterday - cycled up to Crystal Palace Parade/transmitter  from the Beckenham end. No idea why it was such a big deal in my head.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 31, 2011)

pootle said:


> I've got to carry a couple of tyres home with me tonight. Do people reckon I'd be able to sorta hook 'em over my head and under one arm?


 
http://rideyourbike.com/tirefold.html


----------



## pootle (Jan 31, 2011)

That's an ace link Crispy but could I really do that with Kevlar type Conti hardshells?

Even if I could, the picture looks a bit like the instructions for putting down a pop up tent and I've never mastered that yet!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 31, 2011)

Kevlar tyres might put up some resistence yeah. Worth a try though!


----------



## turing test (Feb 1, 2011)

This morning it was raining lightly when I left, almost like a mist.  The roads were slicker than a politician in a barrel of grease.  Today going around the round about the front wheel nearly came out from under me.  Every uphill the rear tyre slipped a bit.  I swear Brisee has the slickest roads I have ever encountered.  

Unfortunately  the Perrin park bikeway continues to be closed due to the flood, so I emailed a city counsel guy about it this morning.  This photo is next to the bike path, the green building on the right is the toilets between the dog park and the path.


----------



## turing test (Feb 1, 2011)

Turing Test

Just to confirm, Perrin Park was covered with contaminated material during the flood event and needs to be thoroughly cleaned before allowing members of the public ro re-use it.

I have asked officers from Local Asset Services to advise me when this occurs (although you will probably see the fences come down when they do re-open it.)

Regards

Some Guy
Program Officer Active Travel
BRISBANE CITY COUNCIL

>>> Turing Test<> 1/02/2011 10:42 am >>>
Hello
Any idea when the Perrin Park bikeway will be reopened?

Cheers


----------



## girasol (Feb 1, 2011)

So this morning I tested RunKeeper on my way to work, and while it has a great UI, the process to upload activities just doesn't work properly.  How you get around it?  It's a joke, you need to kill the app, then go to a previous activity, then click on the map for it, and that will load the next activity.  Seriously, wtf?

But I love it that you can track your route if you hover the mouse over the graph (scroll down to the bit with the graphs and hover the mouse over it)

http://runkeeper.com/user/girasol/activity/24853115


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2011)

((((girasol on the way home))))

Actually it isn't that bad compared to mine - the worst bit of which is it's a steady climb then down into a river valley and up the other side ... but at least it's downhill on the way home ...


----------



## girasol (Feb 1, 2011)

The way home isn't bad either - quite a balanced journed in terms of hills (not many, and not very steep), it does take a couple of minutes extra on the way back, but I think because I'm more tired 

I see you added a graph   Yes, although my graph shows quite a drop in elevation, it's ever so gradual, yours looks more intense, gentlegreen!

I do get terrified when I'm going downhill and have picked up a lot of speed, there's so many potholes and anything could happen, I tend to hit the breaks when I get the fear.


----------



## mrkikiet (Feb 1, 2011)

pootle said:


> That's an ace link Crispy but could I really do that with Kevlar type Conti hardshells?
> 
> Even if I could, the picture looks a bit like the instructions for putting down a pop up tent and I've never mastered that yet!


 
get the more expensive folding ones and you'll be fine.

i reckon the rolling resistance is a lot more noticeable on the front tyre with the Conti gatorskins.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2011)

I just hang mine off my rear basket.

Out on a ride last summer we met this chap with a vintage racer which had a special front axle that you could bolt a spare wheel onto ...


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 1, 2011)

Not nice... someone had come of their bike at the junction of Brixton Rd and Stockwell Park Walk - not sure if they'd been hit, but there were people helping and she had a blanket on her, which was good. 

Still 

Then what looked like an accident and diversion at the other end of Brixton Rd. Keeping my fingers crossed not another cyclist.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 1, 2011)

Not a bad route, girasol 

Interesting how smooth your speed gets once you hit the main road at Stockwell


----------



## plurker (Feb 1, 2011)

girasol said:


> The way home isn't bad either - quite a balanced journed in terms of hills (not many, and not very steep), it does take a couple of minutes extra on the way back, but I think because I'm more tired


 
this route is practically my route - from Acre Lane onwards.  Other than your deviation up Landor Rd, where I use Clapham Rd, and at the end I go down Baylis to the Imax roundabout.  Surprised to see any elevation on it at all, it certinly doesn;t seem to be hilly at all...


----------



## girasol (Feb 1, 2011)

plurker said:


> this route is practically my route - from Acre Lane onwards.  Other than your deviation up Landor Rd, where I use Clapham Rd, and at the end I go down Baylis to the Imax roundabout.  Surprised to see any elevation on it at all, it certinly doesn;t seem to be hilly at all...



 

Yeah, I tried Clapham Road, but Landor Road is so much quieter, no traffic/lights, and no cyclists overtaking me!   Although that route is slightly longer, it can be faster, due to lack of traffic, etc...

And yes, the hills (if you can call them that) are very subtle!


----------



## plurker (Feb 1, 2011)

girasol said:


> Landor Road is so much quieter, no traffic/lights, and no cyclists overtaking me!


I may try this tomorrow, always avoided it previously as Landor looks narrow compared to the empty bus lane on Clapham Rd...

I wonder how many urbs share a route and overtake each other without knowing - we should have a U75 sticker on the bike or summat


----------



## Kanda (Feb 1, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Not a bad route, girasol
> 
> Interesting how smooth your speed gets once you hit the main road at Stockwell


 
Barclays Cycle Lane?


----------



## Pgd (Feb 1, 2011)

Biddly said:


> Not nice... someone had come of their bike at the junction of Brixton Rd and Stockwell Park Walk - not sure if they'd been hit, but there were people helping and she had a blanket on her, which was good.
> 
> Still
> 
> Then what looked like an accident and diversion at the other end of Brixton Rd. Keeping my fingers crossed not another cyclist.



The incident at the Oval end of Brixton Rd was a cyclist as well, I'm afraid to say.  The police were letting pedestrians & dismounted cyclists past, and I saw a pretty mangled bike and strewn belongings    No sign of the cyclist him/herself, I guess the ambulance had already been.  Hope they're ok...


----------



## girasol (Feb 1, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Barclays Cycle Lane?


 
Think I got lucky with traffic lights today, as my journey took 4 minutes less - last stretch did go by rather quickly!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 1, 2011)

plurker said:


> I wonder how many urbs share a route and overtake each other without knowing - we should have a U75 sticker on the bike or summat


I've seen han once


----------



## Crispy (Feb 1, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Barclays Cycle Lane?


 
Long straight road with bus lane and few traffic lights


----------



## mrkikiet (Feb 1, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Long straight road with bus lane and few traffic lights


 
Blue.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2011)

The standard racing battery power plug on my lights started letting me down yesterday so I've recycled some of the 4 pin power connectors from the PC I just scrapped. About time I got something for nothing.
Twice the pins - probably better quality. Perhaps I'll come up with some sort of weather-proof hood...

I mused as the lights flickered that one upgrade I may consider in the future is to rewire all my lamps for a lower voltage so a bad connection or duff cell wouldn't make such a difference. My "see where you're going" lights are very nicely made with efficient switching regulators so they work between 8 and 15 volts. My "be seen" lights only have resistors and go out when the voltage drops. If I shortened the series strings I would then have the option of using electronic regulators for the cost of a couple of wasted watts of electricity.

I have my eye on some 30 degree 3 x 2 watt spots that could simplify my lighting no end, but I'm rather afraid there are 3 LEDs because it enables the manufacturers to do away with the regulators.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 1, 2011)

stoke newington, n16, to clapham south, sw12 this morning, in under an hour  cs7 was, um, very straight and blue, i have to say.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 2, 2011)

Adjusted my back brake in a hurry this morning. The ride to work was, weirdly, much harder work than usual. Can't think why.


----------



## turing test (Feb 2, 2011)

It sounds like you need to oil the chain, either that or raise your saddle.


----------



## plurker (Feb 2, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> stoke newington, n16, to clapham south, sw12 this morning, in under an hour  cs7 was, um, very straight and blue, i have to say.


I should hope so too, it's only 9 miles 

(used to commute Dalston Junction to Streatham Common in 46 mins


----------



## turing test (Feb 2, 2011)

*tyre width/pressure and grip and wet weather.*

Today my bike slipped a bit again in moist weather.  It was very light and the roads were just coated with a film of  water.   The rubber side stayed down.

Anyway I was running 30 mm tyres which I pumped last night to 100psi.  

Before riding to work I did another ride on a different bike with 23 mm tyres pumped to about 120psi.  That time I had no slippage (except for the rear wheel climbing).  I can’t remember the last time I slid out in wet weather on that bike.

What gives-do you people feel that larger tyres are less grippy?  Or should I run the pressure lower in the 30 mm tyres?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 2, 2011)

moved house so a slightly longer commute today
also no 3 flights of stairs to carry bike up and down everyday


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 2, 2011)

turing test said:


> Today my bike slipped a bit again in moist weather.  It was very light and the roads were just coated with a film of  water.   The rubber side stayed down.
> 
> Anyway I was running 30 mm tyres which I pumped last night to 100psi.
> 
> ...



It's something that comes up a lot on places like the CTC forums and the official consensus is that narrow, slick, and high pressure is the answer - but it's a problem when you're heavy so need a wider tyre ...  I actually have tread on my tyres - but if it doesn't work, why do Continental make tyres with tread. ? 



> Hydroplaning
> When an automobile is driven fast on wet roads, especially if it has worn-out tires, a cushion of water can build up under the tires, preventing the rubber from contacting the road. This is very scary and dangerous, because it leads to a total loss of traction.
> 
> Fortunately for cyclists, this cannot happen to a bicycle; they don't go fast enough, nor have a large enough contact patch, nor do the tires run at a low enough pressure to make hydroplaning possible.
> ...



http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gloss_ho-z.html#hydroplaning


----------



## ddraig (Feb 3, 2011)

wet last night! 
sunny and dry this morn 

forgot i got shouted, waved at and revved by twat in his car doing about 20 in a 5mph car park


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 3, 2011)

I had to visit the dentist so I had a civilised ride in after the rush hour so only had to avoid old people pushing shopping trolleys


----------



## Crispy (Feb 3, 2011)

Lovely ride this morning. No wind, clear skies, lots of green lights and warm enough to keep my toes from freezing


----------



## Pat24 (Feb 3, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Lovely ride this morning. No wind, clear skies, lots of green lights and warm enough to keep my toes from freezing



yay! me too, I had a lovely ride...


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Bike still broken & got flu 



> Hey you still have the granny


no teeth missing on mid cod opsit side the damage on out cog  
chain keeps coming if as it go though the front dérailleur.


----------



## turing test (Feb 3, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Bike still broken & got flu



Hey you still have the granny


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2011)

I have at various points in my cycling "career" had one or multiple missing gears depending on which dérailleur was up the creek - so in effect I sometimes was riding single speed - if not a fixie. .

I also used to ride with crap collapsing rear wheels up until the point where they fouled the chainstays so did my braking with my shoes. 

(this thought born of being confused by the fixie in the bike shed at work with only a *back *brake )


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 4, 2011)

Had to work late. My cycle home was quiet and relaxing, after a long day with my head in the server room. had the wind behind me all the way home too, making the journey dead fast.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2011)

the wind gods are angry today!


----------



## turing test (Feb 4, 2011)

Mine was nice today, but since it's Friday I just went to and from work for the big  31 minutes cycling time.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2011)

ddraig said:


> the wind gods are angry today!


 
Indeed, the older of your two connections to the mainland was severed this morning. 

The wind was in my favour this morning, with my flappy coat acting as a sail, but I hope it's died down for the return journey ...


----------



## Crispy (Feb 4, 2011)

ddraig said:


> the wind gods are angry today!


 
They blessed me in the morning, but I am not looking forward to the return trip...


----------



## pootle (Feb 4, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> Had to work late. My cycle home was quiet and relaxing, after a long day with my head in the server room. had the wind behind me all the way home too, making the journey dead fast.


 
This...only I was cycling home after Guides.  Lovely to have quiet roads and the wind behind me.

This morning was a different story though with a mostly strong head wind with occasional buffeting cross winds   still managed to beat loads of other commuters creaking and crunchy through their gears *smug*


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 5, 2011)

I got sent an email requesting support for a campaign which I think will be of interest to people posting on this thread.  Hope it's ok to give extra visibility to this campaign here...



> It's nearly two years since Eilidh was run over by a truck that failed to see her. Her mum Heather has been working with their local Member of European Parliament to try and get an EU declaration signed to get HGVs fitted with sensors and cameras to remove their blind spot.



http://www.eilidhcairns.com/index.htm


----------



## stavros (Feb 5, 2011)

My front tyre, whilst not totally deflated, was a touch flaccid so I gave it a pump before going out this morning. Around halfway round I found that the edge of part of the tyre had come out from the rim and so I had to partially deflate it in order to lever it back in. This meant the ride back (only about 4 miles) was done on a semi-flat tyre because my hand pump doesn't get them anywhere near hard enough.


----------



## girasol (Feb 7, 2011)

My bike got its first service (mainly adjusting the gears as some of them weren't working) on Friday, and today I reached my fastest speed ever, 38kph!  Only for a brief stretch, but still 

Also I think I handled a potentially dangerous situation ok.  Was going straight ahead on bus lane, overtaking someone (for once!), when a car suddenly turned left in front of us.  It felt like time slowed down a bit, but I just calmly hit the breaks and slowed right down, the girl next to me shouted at the car, but we both avoided being hit or riding straight onto it.  

Anyway, the oddest thing about it was the feeling of time slowing down


----------



## ddraig (Feb 7, 2011)

was a bit of a slog today


----------



## turing test (Feb 7, 2011)

I had to true up my rear wheel today after work because the brakes were rubbing.  So were the front but those only required a little attention.  These wheels are a cheap "Stars" brand from China, but they are made up to look like Ksyriums-so 2008.  Anyway the rear is straight for the next few KM.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 7, 2011)

Whilst cycling across Finsbury Park on Saturday, I was battered by a crackers gust of wind, that actually pushed my in tot he curb so I had to stop. I blame my body being the shape of a poorly designed kite.


----------



## girasol (Feb 7, 2011)

I got lucky with wind today, only felt two gusts...  Maybe it was tail wind most of the way, hence my new top speed...


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 7, 2011)

Bridges are a bit gusty


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 7, 2011)

Pleasant weather, wind behind me, so why did this fat 50-year old have to overtake a quarter of a mile of near-stationary traffic ?

From their routes, I would guess their journeys are pretty similar in duration and hilliness to mine and nearly all off-road.


----------



## girasol (Feb 7, 2011)

headwind most of the way home...  I was slogging up a bit of an incline (Clapham Road, going towards Stockwell), with the wind on my face, and I noticed this guy on his bike right behind me.  I kept waiting for him to overtake me and couldn't for the life of me figure out out he was just there, stuck to my back.  A couple of minutes later the penny dropped, and I thought, you cheeky fucker, so I slowed right down and he had to overtake me.

So then I got to use him as a wind shield for a bit but not too long because he buggered off after that.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## turing test (Feb 7, 2011)

It's really pissing here today so I am torn between riding and taking the bus.  I need to look good because there is a staff meeting where I have to speak.  At least one of my coworkers is bringing the sweets for me  

Fuck it I need to ride.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 8, 2011)

thickish fog this morn! pretty damp when i got in to work


----------



## plurker (Feb 8, 2011)

girasol said:


> I noticed this guy on his bike right behind me.  I kept waiting for him to overtake me and couldn't for the life of me figure out out he was just there, stuck to my back.  A couple of minutes later the penny dropped, and I thought, you cheeky fucker, so I slowed right down and he had to overtake me.


hah. might have been me, I always slipstream if there's someone going my pace 
I do it in the campervan too on m'ways, saves a lot of effort/petrol depending which mode I'm using...

Lovely rid in this morning, wish I had a longer ride on days like this to be honest...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2011)

I hopefully put some unlit cars to shame with my fog lights. 
I certainly was very noticeably allowed out to cross the main road.

I managed to flash at least two unlit cyclists out on the roads on the way home last night.
A strobing cyclist I flashed at yesterday shouted something about me "getting back in my car" or something. 

I wonder how I would ride if I hadn't driven motorcycles and cars. I certainly seem to behave differently to other cyclists who crawl along in the gutter and close to parked cars and seem drawn to large vehicles like moths to a flame. 

I'm hoping to leave on time this evening with enough light to video some of my journey home.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 8, 2011)

plurker said:


> I do it in the campervan too on m'ways


That's stupid and dangerous - you have to leave stopping distance.

It's not massively clever on a bicycle either (when you're not in a race). I had a bike written off when I had to emergency stop and the guy slipstreaming me collided with my rear wheel and frame. It was a shitty bike, so no big deal, but it could have been nasty.


----------



## plurker (Feb 8, 2011)

Crispy said:


> That's stupid and dangerous - you have to leave stopping distance.


I'm not right up his arse, you can feel the reduction in wind resistance from a good hundred metres back...certainly far enough that you can see mirrors etc, and I'd wager my stopping distance at 56 is a lot shorter than the HGVs, given his additional weight.


----------



## turing test (Feb 8, 2011)

I rode, but as usual it was slick slicker and slickest ,  One irritating part was on the way back with a front wheel slip on a set of bricks but I corrected it.  

The most dangerous was a section where I had to ride a hard right immediately uphill while some car driving tard tailgated me,futilely trying to overtake because of the fucking traffic chicanes.  

Had I slipped I might have damaged his chassis as he crushed me with it.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful morning for a bike ride. Wish I'd left earlier so I could've taken a longer route.


----------



## girasol (Feb 8, 2011)

Crispy said:


> That's stupid and dangerous - you have to leave stopping distance.
> 
> It's not massively clever on a bicycle either (when you're not in a race). I had a bike written off when I had to emergency stop and the guy slipstreaming me collided with my rear wheel and frame. It was a shitty bike, so no big deal, but it could have been nasty.



To be honest I was a bit peturbed by it.  Also the guy was twice as big as I am, so I couldn't have been breaking that much of the wind, and I wasn't even going fast...  And then he didn't even have the decency to let me benefit from his windbreaking capabilities.  

now I'm pissed off  *shakes fists*  Anyway, hurray for my mirror, I wouldn't have noticed him there until much later...


----------



## braindancer (Feb 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Beautiful morning for a bike ride. Wish I'd left earlier so I could've taken a longer route.


 
Innit - absolutley glorious this morning - quite possibly the best ride-in of the year so far.....


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great ride in, first day without lights (still only doing once a week at the moment)

Left early for the ride home to make the most of the light too, lovely day.


----------



## turing test (Feb 9, 2011)

I had a nice ride in today, and the weather was so good in the afternoon that I did some extra and rode through the Queensland University of Tech botanical gardens.  Lately I stop by a pond to check out the water dragons.  Today I saw one run into a bush so nat I rode up to see where it was hiding.  

The bugger was eating a baby turtle.

That was something new for me to see.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 9, 2011)

water dragons 





About now most years I used to see a lot of squashed toads on the path near a water-filled clay pit I pass every morning, but for some reason they've disappeared.


----------



## plurker (Feb 9, 2011)

Junction of Kings Ave and the A205 closed in 3 of 4 directions.  

Mangled hybrid with the front wheel buckled in half.  Pool of blood.  Black pickup truck, and National Express coach parked up. Lots of police, accident investigators marking out vehicle trajectories with yellow spray paint.

Police would only say it was a man, hit at around 07.45.  Hope the rider survives.  and 

"in a serious condition"


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Got my new shoes come today  
Bike still broken so walking about with new shoes and magic socks 






Bye Bye stinky trainers


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2011)

Every light was red


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 10, 2011)

Wet
Still enjoyed it, mind


----------



## ddraig (Feb 10, 2011)

quite rainy! and almost got side swiped by a big black bm 
had to shout and avoid, there was another cyclist in the lane he was switching to without looking or indicating
he did raise his hand in some sort of apology. i have 2 front lights atm and was wearing hi vis


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 10, 2011)

The roads were insanely busy today - presumably some incident miles away ...

I was hugely frustrated this morning waiting on the one major stretch of road I can't avoid. When I was younger and fitter I never used to wait. 
At the moment I have a basic rule that I won't overtake if the traffic is actually moving slightly ... but if the rat-runners are piling up ahead of me I'll go for it - especially if one or more of them pointlessly overtakes me on the way to the back of the queue.

This was yesterday when it wasn't drizzly and I wasn't constrained by my rubber trousers ..:-


----------



## plurker (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm kind of hoping this thread doesn't turn into a plethora of video reports on people's commutes tbh, I clicked and watched that thinking it was demonstrating something, but it seems to just be a filtering manouevre.

Was on the bus this morning as the bike's gone back to LBS for yet another brake rebuild, this'll be the 3rd in 4 months and <400 miles - at a cost of weell in excess of the bike's original cost


----------



## turing test (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't mind some videos-its entertaining.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 11, 2011)

plurker said:


> I'm kind of hoping this thread doesn't turn into a plethora of video reports on people's commutes tbh, I clicked and watched that thinking it was demonstrating something, but it seems to just be a filtering manouevre.





It's a shame it didn't pick up me saying "sod this for a game of soldiers" as I rounded the bend and saw the rat-runners all stacked-up.
I've run out of sensible route enhancements.

Future ones will be entertaining, I promise.


----------



## plurker (Feb 11, 2011)

turing test said:


> I don't mind some videos-its entertaining.


 
Yeah, some is cool, plethora is not so cool 
Soon I'll be recording SW16-SE1 and revese daily, won't be posting it all up though...


----------



## ddraig (Feb 11, 2011)

how much was the cam gg?

noticed fair weather types now re-appearing! more bikes locked up at work too


----------



## Kanda (Feb 11, 2011)

turing test said:


> I don't mind some videos-its entertaining.


 
Entertaining to see people ignore road markings/road laws


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 11, 2011)

ddraig said:


> how much was the cam gg?
> 
> noticed fair weather types now re-appearing! more bikes locked up at work too



The fecking Lycraboys will be back then - demanding their perfect racing lines on shared paths. I will have to think of some daytime weaponry to replace my deadly lighting.

Camera was about £15 including a 2GB SD card ...

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...is-morning?p=11494877&viewfull=1#post11494877


----------



## ddraig (Feb 11, 2011)

cheers
that is well cheap!


----------



## plurker (Feb 11, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Camera was about £15 including a 2GB SD card ...


 Just to clarify gg, was that video up there shot on the ebay £10 or the 7dayshop £20 cam?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 11, 2011)

plurker said:


> Just to clarify gg, was that video up there shot on the ebay £10 or the 7dayshop £20 cam?


 
The Ebay one - but from my reading around they're all pretty well identical - there's a keyfob one too.

The teeny one is maybe a bit too vulnerable to be honest - not waterproof and by all accounts the microSD cards will eject if there's a really bad bump - so I put a cable tie around it.

I should have the 7Dayshop one within the next day or two and I'll see how it performs attached to the bike itself ...

The SD card I bought from the same seller doesn't say what class it is. dlx1 says they need to be class 6 - hopefully the 8GB one supplied by 7Dayshop will be - and might make a better recording ...


----------



## plurker (Feb 11, 2011)

cheers. I reckon having it attached directly to the bike might make it too shaky, you might need a foam pad or similar inder to absorb some vibration.

just had a call fomr my LBS reckoning the brake squeal and screeching etc I've endured was due to a warped disc which they've bent back into straightness, and it's ready to pick up, so hope the bill isn't too big...


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 11, 2011)

> overtaking


 Van driving on pavement. only to get two car ahead.
plurker
yes class6 more stable footage and run video clip through Deshaker - it free & there a plug-in to kill the time stamp too 

Bike is fix  Been over fields lots of surface water coved in mud


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 12, 2011)

7Day camera is here - same driver as previous camera. Working well as webcam while charging - windscreen clamp makes very convenient desk stand.  supplied with handlebar clamp though I now have some velcro/rubber ones on order.

I had to stop and take off previous camera on the way home yesterday due to rain - though that could be fixed using surgical glove or whatever ...

This one is in a torch body so has glass front - needs O-ring though ...

Came with 8GB card marked "class 6" - £20 all-in - so a tenner for the camera.


----------



## turing test (Feb 12, 2011)

You know, one thing about photography is that you always need the right light.  How are the lights going with all this new equipment GG?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 12, 2011)

turing test said:


> You know, one thing about photography is that you always need the right light.  How are the lights going with all this new equipment GG?


 
Well ...... 

I'm in the process of upgrading my lights - got some more powerful high and dip beams on order, and I'm tempted by some 12 volt LiIon battery packs - 9.8 AH in place of my current 3.7 ....

So in principle I could wire up a *substantial *quantity of infrared LEDs. 

On the other hand, capturing monochrome images of fuming tailgaters is of limited appeal, so I will be mainly focussing on sunny day full colour videos.

On the other hand, IR base-level illumination might allow me to capture my hand to hand conflicts with the strobing idiot cyclists.

(Though since my high beam is going from 3 to 9 watts I will have to take much more care to avoid collateral damage)


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 12, 2011)

Just to say, 7Dayshop do a good deal on the teeny camera :-

http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=777_1&products_id=109457 - £16.99 with 4GB card.

They don't seem to be offering the "torch camera" with the 8GB card any more ...

http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=777_1&products_id=110354 - £16.99 with 4GB card, £13.99 with none.

I would go with the torch version myself - much more robust - I'm currently trying to resist interrupting the initial charge and taking it out to try the handlebar mount ...  thanks to dlx1's advice, I have a couple of velcro / rubber strap mounts heading my way.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 12, 2011)

Finally replaced my very worn tires that the bike came with. Gone from 35 to 28 - noticeably faster  (although noticeably less grippy too, they're armadillos)


----------



## stavros (Feb 12, 2011)

Today was a good day. I got up early and went straight out, bombing round about 13 miles dead quickly. So much nicer now the wind's died down. I'll see what it's like in the morning, but the Met Office is predicting it'll be downpours here so I may have to chicken out.


----------



## turing test (Feb 13, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Well ......
> 
> I'm in the process of upgrading my lights - got some more powerful high and dip beams on order, and I'm tempted by some 12 volt LiIon battery packs - 9.8 AH in place of my current 3.7 ....
> 
> ...


 
I knew you would have a nice time with that question.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 13, 2011)

turing test said:


> I knew you would have a nice time with that question.


 
Malheureusement ....

By all accounts those LiIon packs won't supply much more than 1 amp.


----------



## turing test (Feb 13, 2011)

I had to go to work today, which is brutal for a Sunday at the busiest time of the year for us.  Plus it's stinking humid and hot.  I rode really easy going to work and since I have started going through the closed section of park it's an easy ride anyway like only 14 or 15 minutes.  Even without the park its only 15 or 16 (but you have to cycle harder because of traffic).  

Anyway I rode about an hour after just to get some exercise.  On the way home I stopped by the bottle shop and got 6 750 ml bottles of beer or wine (could one of you tell me what those weigh?).  Then I took the long way home which includes some reasonably long false flats and a couple short steep hills-it's hard with a load.  Fucking hell I felt like shit.  Anyway when I got home my front brakes were rubbing real good. 

 And worse, I forgot my savory muffins at the office and so once the brakes were fixed and the beer and wine unloaded I had to go back to the bloody office.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 13, 2011)

one litre of water weighs one kilo, so you were carrying 4.5kg


----------



## turing test (Feb 13, 2011)

What do you guess the glass adds?  I bet the whole thing must be 6kg


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Had my best ride ever so far today by keeping up with others. 14miles lots of mud and found new river crossing 
Still got left for dead on the fireroad tho.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 13, 2011)

It would be underwater cycling this side of the country - been raining steadily all day. 

If only the clouds would open properly, some of the vast amount of broken glass might be washed off the roads and paths around here.


----------



## stavros (Feb 13, 2011)

It was chucking down so I didn't go out this morning, but I went for quite a pleasant walk instead.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 14, 2011)

New camera (7dayshop "torch" model) :-



Annoying effects courtesy of Nero. 

I think it has the edge, quality-wise (at least based on the pre-youtubed footage.). The trade-off is that it's saved in 5 minute chunks so you lose the odd couple of seconds ...

This was filmed using the more or less rigid handlebar clamp supplied with the camera.

As a comparison, Steve Loughram is using a genuine Veho Muvi :-


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Feb 14, 2011)

Is it OK to moan on here, LOL

My knees are really giving me gip since I switched from a 1 mile round trip commute to a 4 mile round trip 

I must be getting old


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 14, 2011)

Gentlegreen - new thread - 'How was your cycle commute - in pictures'?


----------



## girasol (Feb 14, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> New camera (7dayshop "torch" model) :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Strangely compelling and watchable...  The hill gets steep at the end of the second one


----------



## ddraig (Feb 14, 2011)

nice and dry today! yay


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 14, 2011)

girasol said:


> Strangely compelling and watchable...  The hill gets steep at the end of the second one


 
Steve used to work in the states and would ride up volcanos for fun.

http://www.slideshare.net/BCyC/oregon-with-bike-talk-steve-loughran-oct-2009


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 14, 2011)

I had crazy manflu last week and thought I was over it before I was - cycled a whole 8 minutes to the local library. Consequence: an ambulance and 17 hours - including being admitted overnight - in the local teaching hospital. Never, ever been admitted to a hospital in my life before.

Advice: If you get a proper bout of week-long flu, drink epic amounts of liquids and don't be in too much of a hurry to get back in the saddle.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 14, 2011)

Blimey !

It can be elusive.

I've never been hospitalised, but I had quite a mild cold / flu-lite last autumn and rashly went off on a 50-miler into Wales before I had fully recovered.
I was perfectly OK until the first hill.... I have never before experienced that kind of total loss of energy - I felt like I'd aged 40 years.

I now know that if I'm still wiping snot on my sleeve, I have to stay at home.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 14, 2011)

It was partly an over cautious junior Doc who wanted to check some results with the Consultant in the AM I think, but nonetheless . . Jesus, they're miserable places to be in overnight.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 14, 2011)

BigPhil said:


> Gentlegreen - new thread - 'How was your cycle commute - in pictures'?


 
It may come to that - once I have permanent cameras front and rear with a connection for offloading at the same time as I recharge my battery.


----------



## ringo (Feb 15, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Finally replaced my very worn tires that the bike came with. Gone from 35 to 28 - noticeably faster  (although noticeably less grippy too, they're armadillos)


 
I've had the same issue with Armadillos on my current bike, but only the slim almost slick type, never had an issue with the fatter ones. I've only actually slid sideways on a metal drain cover and have got used to them now, but I was cornering slowly on them for a while.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 15, 2011)

tbf, my old tyres were well worn and almost velvet-like in their soft roughness 
I've only noticed the new ones to be more slippy, as you say, on manhole covers. Won't be able to say much about their robustness until they've been on for a year...


----------



## stavros (Feb 16, 2011)

Had the day off today, so waited for the rush hour to end and then went out and did a quick 6-miler, including a very quick last 2 miles along the road between the motorway and my house, which I remember being a bit of slog when I first got the bike over two years ago.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm a bit sluggish at the moment - got some sort of lurgy - albeit a mild, lingering one - though the gas I was producing last night was spectacular. I was amusing myself by wiping snot on my jacket in a very public way while looming behind motorists. 

Also I need a new chain - and probably a new cassette so it's picking up in some combinations and I'm continually expecting it to jump off at a critical pont ...

And I'm still not getting on with these replacement suspension forks that actually move - so I have no idea what size rigid fork to order...


----------



## turing test (Feb 17, 2011)

It's been kind of wet but at least cool for me the last few days.  It still is so slick all the time.  Other places I have lived the road gets better once it rains for a while or really hard.  Not here.

Some tard on one of these $500 single speeds wanted to show off today-so he was rude to the traffic around us.  It was a busy intersection.  It didn't get him anything, me and my groceries caught him 300 meters later.  He turned before I had the chance to drop him. He will be done with cycling in 6 months like that.


----------



## tommers (Feb 17, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I had crazy manflu last week and thought I was over it before I was - cycled a whole 8 minutes to the local library. Consequence: an ambulance and 17 hours - including being admitted overnight - in the local teaching hospital. Never, ever been admitted to a hospital in my life before.
> 
> Advice: If you get a proper bout of week-long flu, drink epic amounts of liquids and don't be in too much of a hurry to get back in the saddle.



Bloody hell.  Get Well Soon and all that.  That must have been some flu.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 17, 2011)

brake been weird last few days and popped out of holder today whilst filtering to turn right on city centre rd  was early and busy as well. managed to glide to side and pop it back in tho


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 17, 2011)

ddraig said:


> brake been weird last few days and popped out of holder today whilst filtering to turn right on city centre rd  was early and busy as well. managed to glide to side and pop it back in tho


 
Brake pad ?

I'm about to upgrade to discs.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 17, 2011)

Dilemma. 

Should one report kids taking risks on the road to their school - in case they end up getting banned altogether instead of just trained ?
I think I met one of these two further down the road the other day.

Local rat-run - twin right-angled bend, tall hedge, big parked van ... they shoot out without taking a sensible position - maybe their hearing *is *good enough...



I still can't figure out which school they're on their way to. If it's the one I think, they should be staying on the railway path - though they may just be heading for a bus stop.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 18, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Brake pad ?
> 
> I'm about to upgrade to discs.


 
pad yes
but it was the cable that popped out
just haven't done any maintenance on bike for many months


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 18, 2011)

my bike has gone puncture mad over the last few weeks.
So i have just ordered a nice new set of tyres to replace the standard ones it came with.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 18, 2011)

My major video challenge is to capture my interactions with the flashers on the shared path.

In this segment, I've been behind someone for a while who I want to overtake, but it's difficult to judge the distance of a group of flashers up ahead.

I eventually go for it and when I meet the aforementioned annoying group, I give them a full salvo of photon torpedoes.



The brief flash of high-vis on the right as I overtake at 20-ish MPH is actually a lamp post. (I hope).

EDIT :- revamped the video - boosted the brightness - definitely not a pedestrian ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 18, 2011)

The lurgy is taking hold so it was fairly heavy-going on the way home which made this nightly 350 yard dash seem especially daunting - but the adrenalin did its thing.



More hazards than you can wave a stick at.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 19, 2011)

fucking cold


----------



## ringo (Feb 19, 2011)

Bad enough having to work on a Saturday, but cycling into the wind in this driving rain was just horrible.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2011)

Wind from the north eh ... I have to go shopping in a bit.


----------



## swampy (Feb 19, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> My major video challenge is to capture my interactions with the flashers on the shared path.
> 
> In this segment, I've been behind someone for a while who I want to overtake, but it's difficult to judge the distance of a group of flashers up ahead.
> 
> ...



Surely those flashers will have absolutely no idea why that strange man just shone a torch at them? Flashing lights being the norm and all.

Am enjoying your videos, can't wait till I get my md80's


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2011)

swampy said:


> Surely those flashers will have absolutely no idea why that strange man just shone a torch at them? Flashing lights being the norm and all.



It's the collateral damage that I'm ashamed of - don't often get a clean shot.

I seem to be having an effect - I let them off if they've made an effort to aim them at the path.

The "torch" is currently a 3 watt Cree 15 degree LED surrounded with 48 5mm LEDs - roughly 6 to 12 times the average front light these days. 
There will shortly be *three *Crees in a broader beam - definitely car headlight territory. 

I was looking on the web yesterday for "phaser" sound effects.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2011)

swampy said:


> Am enjoying your videos, can't wait till I get my md80's



multiple ones ?

I'm only using the 7dayshop one at the moment.

I've had a few problems with it switching itself off shortly after starting to record, but touch wood it's doing a good job.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 19, 2011)

i find your lights proper mental. 
can you put up a video showing them.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> i find your lights proper mental.
> can you put up a video showing them.


 
The problem is it's very difficult to do that meaningfully.

When I get my upgrade done, I'll set up my Nikon on a tripod and try to film a demo.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2011)

Even when they see you, they don't.

I was riding a bit wide so I would be seen around the 4x4, and still taking up much less room than a car ....



Hot off the camera ...


----------



## ringo (Feb 19, 2011)

ringo said:


> Bad enough having to work on a Saturday, but cycling into the wind in this driving rain was just horrible.


 
And a puncture on the way home.


----------



## swampy (Feb 19, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> multiple ones ?
> 
> I'm only using the 7dayshop one at the moment.
> 
> I've had a few problems with it switching itself off shortly after starting to record, but touch wood it's doing a good job.


 
Yup, getting two one facing forward and one facing rearwards, have also got a Go Pro Hero which is mounted on the helmet.

Have already got my class 6 micro sd cards from the 7dayshop.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2011)

swampy said:


> Yup, getting two one facing forward and one facing rearwards, have also got a Go Pro Hero which is mounted on the helmet..


 
You're seriously enthusiastic !

My problem with all these cameras is all the poking at little buttons - also part explains my 12 volt lighting.
Hopefully one day they'll come up with a camera that I can clamp on the bike and forget about.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 19, 2011)

swampy said:


> *have also got a Go Pro Hero*


  why the Fxck could you need a cheap clone


----------



## swampy (Feb 19, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> why the Fxck could you need a cheap clone


It's a Go Pro Hero, not the HD version, so does 512x384. The two md80s I've ordered do 720x480. I love the Go Pro, does great footage with its fish eye lens. I reckon it'll be cool splicing together a video using all three cameras and their different angles. Gonna practice using them on my commute. Want to get my camera skills together for this years Megavalanche


----------



## stavros (Feb 19, 2011)

Two prize tossers out and about this morning. Firstly, on a quiet country road a big lorry beeps me for not pulling in and stopping to let him overtake, which he then did after honking me and then stopping as if he was going to get out and abuse me (he didn't).

Secondly, a twat crossing the road whilst the lights are green looking at his mobile. There are no cars and he doesn't hear me. I tell him to wake up and he offers a meak apology.

Still, a good ride otherwise.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2011)

Herewith the first in an occasional series of videos with the title "oops" .
I may come up with some annoying comedy animations later.





I honestly wasn't going that fast in either case.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 20, 2011)

> It's a Go Pro Hero, not the HD version,


No say you shouldn't just was thinking had top range then buy to poopers .)
Not HD what footage like swampy? 

Woods today couple of runs then loop back 10.56miles Happy with that on a sh!t day


----------



## stavros (Feb 20, 2011)

Feel a bit shit with a sore throat and runny nose today, but somehow still managed to do a good solid 17 miles this morning.


----------



## turing test (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice ride this morning, took my time weather good ect.  I did have to haul the rear wheel from my good bike in as I broke a spoke riding with my wife yesterday.  It was pissing when I got done so I caught a lift with a co worker which means I must walk in tmrw.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2011)

The local jokers had thrown a whole recycling box of bottles off the bridge this morning.





Bristol Council broken glass hotline :-

http://www.bristol.gov.uk/ccm/content/press-releases/2010/mar/report-broken-glass.en

"If you see broken glass on the footway or highway or cycleway you can help prevent an accident by calling the highway defects report line on
 0117 922 2100 "


----------



## turing test (Feb 21, 2011)

HAW HAW


----------



## ddraig (Feb 21, 2011)

bloody wet this morn


----------



## swampy (Feb 21, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Not HD what footage like swampy?



It's perfectly adequate for most stuff, here's a youtube clippy:


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 22, 2011)

1. I had some local in a Landrover shout at me to use the cycle lane as he overtook me at speed - if he'd waited another few seconds, I would have passed the last concealed entrance and be near the verge - why can't these people see me doing this day in, day out and see it from my perspective ?



2. I was overtaken by a very fit 60-ish year old runner as I was hauling myself up a slope in the park and didn't catch up with him for the best part of a mile. 



3. The boy racers are reappearing on the path - this particular one with stupidly bright front lights that clearly meant "get out of my way" ... I probably shouldn't have fired my lights at him as he overtook the riders on his side of the path - it was fairly tight ...


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 23, 2011)

swampy said:


> It's perfectly adequate for most stuff, here's a youtube clippy:
> [video=youtube[/video]


 Looks clear Thanks.



> GG - I probably shouldn't have fired my lights at him


 



> We apologise, but the BikeRadar forum is currently unavailable for posting.


What up with BR ! They run out of disk space ?

BR is back


----------



## pootle (Feb 23, 2011)

Am loving the quiet half term roads and low numbers of fair weather cyclists. Could do without the rain though. Really must sort out rear mudguard!


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 23, 2011)

if i order a replacement tyre on thursday for next day delivery. Why am I still fucking well waiting for it now.

When I rang them yesterday I explained I had ordered on thursday for next day delivery, and the man said "yes thats right, and we posted it yesterday, so it will be with you tomorrow" - Then I got an email saying ti was posted last night.

rant over.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2011)

More than once recently I've gone for the cheapest and forgotten to check if they're actually in stock ...

I hope they didn't charge you a premium ...


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 23, 2011)

i checked that they where in stock and they cocking well were. and still are.
just half arsed-ness on their part.

maybe i should start bothering to reivew things on google.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 23, 2011)

bloody rain 
and puncture 
and getting in after 10


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2011)

I reported some potholes.

http://www.fixmystreet.com/report/167904?lat=51.480843;lon=-2.528697

With a link to an entertaining video to back up my plea for action.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 24, 2011)

I was sure I was nearly savaged by this dog.





Nothing else to report. Roads nice and quiet due to half term, sadly I have the lurgy so can't make the most of that.

Last night I had a bit of fun intimidating a suburban kid in a hot hatchback with "grime" or somesuch thumping away - but I didn't have my camera running.


----------



## girasol (Feb 24, 2011)

First commute in a week, I forgot my gloves this morning but it wasn't even that cold...  Also got my fastest time so far - I was worried I would struggle, as I had a few cheeky fags while on holiday, but no problem there...  

Also, I was so sleepy when I left the house I didn't think I'd have the energy, I almost got the tube, glad I didn't.


----------



## plurker (Feb 24, 2011)

Far too hot, spring is here it seems!   First 2 sets of lights saw me removing a layer at each.  Otherwise all good, finally my brakes are sorted, big props to De Ver cycles who suceeded where other LBS had repeatedly failed...

A colleague rides over Old St and said there was a mashed up bike and a lorry askew on the roundabout today, I hope the rider's okay...edit, found media: :  critical


----------



## Crispy (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah it's getting nice and warm now  Might have to switch to shorts...
You have summer cycling to look forward to! That's a real delight


----------



## ddraig (Feb 24, 2011)

yup
rid of the hoody already 

dry today, which was nice


----------



## girasol (Feb 24, 2011)

bikes vs lorries

I better read up on this, I stay well away from the inside of lorries/buses, but I think I need a refresher:
http://www.tfl.gov.uk/roadusers/cycling/14799.aspx

(video is good too)


----------



## deadringer (Feb 24, 2011)

plurker said:


> Far too hot, spring is here it seems!   First 2 sets of lights saw me removing a layer at each.  Otherwise all good, finally my brakes are sorted, big props to De Ver cycles who suceeded where other LBS had repeatedly failed...
> 
> A colleague rides over Old St and said there was a mashed up bike and a lorry askew on the roundabout today, I hope the rider's okay...edit, found media: :  critical




yeah i saw that this morning on my right hand side as i was going north into city road, looked a mess............


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 24, 2011)

Two punctures in one day- fucking back tyre. My fingers bled trying to remove the tyre from the wheel. And on such a glorious day as well.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 25, 2011)

uk benzo said:


> Two punctures in one day- fucking back tyre. My fingers bled trying to remove the tyre from the wheel. And on such a glorious day as well.


 
Ha. I was trying for ages to get two new tyres on today.  My thumb started bleeding, before I gave up and bought a new tyre lever.

Then my foot pump blew up. So I had to go buy a nice new shiny track pump. Only 9.99 in a sale.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 25, 2011)

I was also much too hot cycling in, so lost a layer and my hat going home. Takes a while every new season to get that right.

Lurgy hanging on. What does everyone else do with their snot ?
Mine goes on the sleeves of my leaky poly-cotton top.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 25, 2011)

No extra shirt, no hat. 

Utterly uneventful ride in, no traffic holdups -  arrived at work earlier than I wanted to really.

And I have it all on film. 

PS - snot didn't need clearing until I arrived and could use a hankie.


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 25, 2011)

Cycled without gloves for the first time this year.

Can't wait to get my lycra out!


----------



## girasol (Feb 25, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Yeah it's getting nice and warm now  Might have to switch to shorts...
> You have summer cycling to look forward to! That's a real delight


 
Can't tell if you are being sarcastic or not   Probably not...  But the thought of riding in the heat, and also the pollution levels going up, doesn't appeal!


----------



## pootle (Feb 25, 2011)

Grand...had to leave about an hour and a half earlier than usual but the half term Ldn roads before all the commuters had woken up were lovely and empty.

Oh, and I was wearing shorts yesterday!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 25, 2011)

girasol said:


> Can't tell if you are being sarcastic or not   Probably not...  But the thought of riding in the heat, and also the pollution levels going up, doesn't appeal!


 
Well, the sweltering heat is not much fun no. But it's so nice to just jump on the bike and go, without having to get into special clothes and remember your lights and dry wet pants etc 
Leisure rides are much nicer in the summer too - let's do some!


----------



## mrkikiet (Feb 25, 2011)

pootle said:


> Grand...had to leave about an hour and a half earlier than usual but the half term Ldn roads before all the commuters had woken up were lovely and empty.
> 
> Oh, and I was wearing shorts yesterday!


 
shorts today for me. 

cycling in the light so you can see the potholes on unfamiliar routes is an absolute joy.


----------



## plurker (Feb 25, 2011)

no gloves, in shorts for the first time this year, cycling on delightfully empty half-term roads, with daffs and crocuses (crocii?) along the route, is there anything better...?

(conveniently forgetting the ignorant cabbie who pulled out and then drove for about 500m with hazards on and then said 'grow up and buy a car' when I pointed it out to him.  I mentioned that I've got 3 vehicles on the road and he just wound the window up. Knobber.)


----------



## ddraig (Feb 25, 2011)

full on waterproofs today


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 25, 2011)

As regular cycle commuters this is something we already know but I spotted this from a link posted in another thread



> "A wealth of literature from researchers studying stress and related effects reveals 'persistent and significant costs associated with a long commute through heavy traffic'. By contrast, studies comparing the experiences of commuting by bicycle and car report that cyclists find their mode of transport at least as flexible and convenient as those who use cars, with lower stress and greater feelings of freedom, relaxation and excitement."





http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thereporters/markeaston/2011/02/happiness_work_sleep_and_bicyc.html
http://www.neweconomics.org/sites/neweconomics.org/files/Measuring_our_progress.pdf

As always I'm looking forward to my ride home.  Particularly as it's a Friday - there will be a pub visit before (and probably after) my commute.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 26, 2011)

interesting biking today.

a german cyclist, at some traffic lights, tells me that the police pulled him over and gave him a warning about not wearing a helmet.

a mate at work nearly got hit by a car turning left through his lane. Mate knocked on the window and shouted. Guy pulled over and they had a short slagging match. 

A couple of minutes later, the same car came up behind him and wiped him out. After my mate got up the guy drove off. Two witnesses, one of which stayed with him until the police turned up - the other left her details with him. All of them had a description of the driver and the number plate.

The Police turned up and said that there was nothing they could really do. My mate had to convince them to take the witness who was still there's details, and they refused the details of the other witness. Then they left.

Also - I fell off my bike on the way home. But at an incredibly slow speed. Trying to get up a curb, i simply slowly rolled over in to some plastic road work signs. It was right near liverpool st and it was really busy. I looked a tight twat. A lot of people laughed, including me. One guy tried to help me though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 26, 2011)

Arse.

I went on one of my rare rides across to the posh end of town for posh foodstuffs, climbed some bastard hills and my camera chooses to go on the blink. My 8gb card appears to have died and my card reader's on the Fritz.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 26, 2011)

Dring Dring !


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 27, 2011)

After yesterday's exertions - maybe 15 hilly miles in all, I was up with a several times with cramp last night.

I _was _going to cycle to Bath to get 20 more miles in, but some mucky stuff's coming down from the NW, and after replacing my brake blocks,  I need to be certain of buying a new brake cable inner today having seen the state of my front one.

I'm fed up with farting around with cables and blocks so I must get my hydraulic disc upgrade under way.

No more cheap Shimano chains for me either. I'm getting less than 1,000 miles out of them.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 27, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Dring Dring !



GG new upgraded air horn 


Small ride today
Sky - Lovely
Ground - Sloppy


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 27, 2011)

Holy crap !


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 27, 2011)

We dislike cyclists more in Oz, Melbourne & Tas are OK but rest of the country hates 'em.  Sydney a case in point.

http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/cameras/cyclists-put-mettle-to-the-pedal-to-capture-collisions-20110227-1ba0x.html


----------



## girasol (Feb 27, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Well, the sweltering heat is not much fun no. But it's so nice to just jump on the bike and go, without having to get into special clothes and remember your lights and dry wet pants etc
> Leisure rides are much nicer in the summer too - let's do some!



Yes, let's! There must be a few lovely routes in sarf London!


----------



## stavros (Feb 27, 2011)

I somehow managed to do 28 miles this morning, and felt good after.


----------



## swampy (Feb 27, 2011)

Well I've joined the head cam mob


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 27, 2011)

Gawd that looks scary.

Makes my commutes look like a ride through the park .... which they largely are.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 28, 2011)

How was my cycle commute? Cold, damp, grey, and I forgot to stop for a pint of milk, so I can't have a cup of tea now I'm here. Pffft. Rubbish.


----------



## turing test (Feb 28, 2011)

Mine was OK, I did 20 extra minutes this morning and ran an errand this evening so I did about 108 total today.  I have been so slack last week, that I am planning on enforced time this week-min 1 hour every day!!!


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 28, 2011)

swampy said:


> Well I've joined the head cam mob




Good old Holloway Road. It's the only road where I have nearly been killed twice by dickhead drivers


----------



## girasol (Feb 28, 2011)

Stupid idiot on motorbike, pulls up without even checking!!!  I used to live around Holloway Road, but never cycled on it, too polluted and, well, I never had to cylce on it   (was more of a backstreet cyclist even back then)

This reminded me of when I witnessed an awful accident on Holloway Road, a girl on a scooter did a summersault in the air then skidded for about 10 meters.  Thank god for leather.  When I got to her there was blood coming out of her mouth, it was awful... I stayed with her for ages, then helped collect her stuff when the ambulance arrived.  The woman who hit her was hysterical


----------



## swampy (Feb 28, 2011)

Holloway road is not that bad, there are bus lanes for most of my journey along it. You have to be very alert not to get left hooked when using them though!


----------



## stavros (Feb 28, 2011)

Warning, cycling to work gives you a heart attack. 




(Be warned, this is health advice from the Daily Mail, so contains copious quantities of bullshit.)


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 28, 2011)

My high beam has now gone from a single 15 degree 3 watt LED to a triple 2 watt device with something like a 30 degree spread - a shame it's conical and aimed more or less horizontally.

Assuming it's a success, the two 3 watt ones I'm using for a dipped beam will get swapped too, and the spare position will get a delightful 3 watt cold cathode fluorescent - which will be my non-dazzling "be seen" lamp for shared paths.

It would have been that much more fun if they'd actually been 9 watt lamps, but it should be an enhancement in any case - and it means my "see where you're going lights come down to £18 - plus battery, charger and switch

I *was *going to fit my 3 watt lamps to my summer bike, but I reckon I ought to fit just one of these lamps on some sort of pivot.

I will have to be a lot more careful when using my high beam as a weapon.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 28, 2011)

commute was really nice, dry and fresh both ways today 
got a 7am start tomorrow so even fresher!


----------



## girasol (Mar 1, 2011)

This morning was a bit tough, I seemed to have no energy, and the headwind was doing my head in!  (that rhymes a bit).  

And some arsehole in a white van (how stereotypical, sad sad) called me stupid at the Waterloo roundabout because I was waiting for the filter light to go green and the twat was on the wrong lane.  I just gave him a sideway glance and if looks could kill he'd be lying on the floor .  In my mind he will be having the worse day of his life.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 1, 2011)

He just stood on an upturned drawing pin, you'll be glad to know.

Nose full of snot this morning, took the train


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 1, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Nose full of snot this morning, took the train



That's what sleeves are for. 

(sorry to hear about the drawing pin)

I wish these undertakers would get a clue - I shouted at this one for threatening my own overtake - using my new über-overtaking light.


----------



## girasol (Mar 1, 2011)

The drawing pin was for the white van driver, gentlegreen


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 1, 2011)

girasol said:


> This morning was a bit tough, I seemed to have no energy, and the headwind was doing my head in!  (that rhymes a bit).


I think it was just the wind... I kept thinking my bike was shonky this morning, then realising that the wind does slow you down a bit 

(that's what I'm telling myself anyway )


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 1, 2011)

swampy said:


> Holloway road is not that bad, there are bus lanes for most of my journey along it. You have to be very alert not to get left hooked when using them though!


 
Years ago I was bombing at a fair rate of knots to get to work and a shoplifter ran out in front of me being chased by a security guard. I hit him full on and went flying. Fucking security guard picked him up and fucked off with him back to the shop not even asking if I was OK. It took a car driver to stop in the middle of the road and help my bleeding self up


----------



## girasol (Mar 1, 2011)

^^^ like!!!!    (not that your hurt yourself, but what a good story!)


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 1, 2011)

I was in shock at the time. Being summer as well I only had 3 quarter length trousers and a t-shirt on. Bloody knee and a cut on my head my war wounds. I laughed afterwards at the hospital though at the look on the guys face as he was laying there knowing he was fucked was priceless


----------



## ExtraRefined (Mar 1, 2011)

I rode a bike today for the first time in almost 3 months! Unfortunately it was a staionary one, in a gym.

Just before christmas I got hit by a bus riding in to work, badly breaking my ankle and putting me in hospital for a week. Was off work for two months, and I'm still on crutches.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 1, 2011)

((((((ExtraRefined))))))

 I dread that sort of thing.  My daily commute and cycling generally is one of the few good things I have.

What's the long term prognosis  ?


----------



## ExtraRefined (Mar 1, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> ((((((ExtraRefined))))))
> 
> I dread that sort of thing.  My daily commute and cycling generally is one of the few good things I have.
> 
> What's the long term prognosis  ?


 
Good thankfully. I'm pretty young which I guess makes healing easier. My consultant and physio both seem to think I should regain full mobility eventually, although I've been told I probably can't run on it this year.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 2, 2011)

Differing approaches to a complex traffic situation ....


----------



## ddraig (Mar 2, 2011)

loads more fairweather types out today!
coming from all directions, safety in numbers


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 2, 2011)

Got stuck behind this chap on the way home - looked like he should have been miles ahead of me - especially with the lurgy I have - stopped me working up a decent sweat. He seemed in some discomfort.

Eventually I had to suggest that maybe his saddle was a bit too high.

I think he may have misunderstood ...



Was my diagnosis correct ?


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 2, 2011)

When I was at school my mate 's Dad used to ride with his legs like that. Mate's Mum said it was because he had big balls.

I'm glad I don't have to deal with all that bike traffic. Looks a right pain in the arse, give me traffic stood still any day.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 2, 2011)

> Was my diagnosis correct



 Maybe he a clown escaped from the circus.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 2, 2011)

Maybe next time I'm stuck behind someone slow and I can't overtake, I'll shout something deliberately vague to make them pull over. 

I think I freaked him out because I flashed at someone with a stupidly bright light - with my *insanely *bright new light.


----------



## swampy (Mar 2, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Differing approaches to a complex traffic situation ....


well dangerous, nice speed though!


----------



## swampy (Mar 2, 2011)

Fairly regular occurrence


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 2, 2011)

swampy said:


> well dangerous, nice speed though!


 
Yes, to be honest I envy him his courage - I never had that even when I was younger.

----------------------------

What is it about road narrowing and those overtaking tossers ? Some sort of Quantum particle-wave experiment thing ?
And 20mph too....

... and it has a web-presence predating this incident :-

http://nissan-navara.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=6493


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 3, 2011)

This very important person in a very important-looking car was in a great hurry to collect something from the post office. Accelerated loudly behind me in a 20MPH zone, honked his horn at one point on this narrow road with parked cars -  then came up the inside stupidly fast. Across another 20MPH road and up the next.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 3, 2011)

My new cassette and chain have arrived just in time.
I'm trying an SRAM chain for a change as the last two Shimanos were somewhat lacking.

The new cassette (If I find I need to fit it) has an extra couple of teeth on the big sprocket - 11 to 34.
I hope the old one's got at least another 6 months in it though - only fitted it in June.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 3, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> I'm glad I don't have to deal with all that bike traffic. Looks a right pain in the arse, give me traffic stood still any day.







It can be all very civilised.

I'm labouring at the moment with the lurgy and these three did a perfect overtake this morning - showing how it can be done. Miscellaneous bikes and no team jerseys though ...


----------



## girasol (Mar 4, 2011)

What the hell happened this morning?  It didn't look that cold, but for the first 10 minutes or so my hands were in so much pain, I nearly turned around.  Should have worn full gloves!  

On the other hand the weather looks so lovely now, the journey home will be joyful!  I might have to leave at 4 to make sure I don't miss out on it


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 4, 2011)

Is it sunny out? I'm leaving at 3 today 

Rubbish cycle in, I need a new brake cable and need to adjust my back brakes and clean my bike


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 4, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Is it sunny out? I'm leaving at 3 today
> 
> Rubbish cycle in, I need a new brake cable and need to adjust my back brakes and clean my bike





Weather looks hopeful - it's sunny over here on the lefthand side. 

I fitted a Wilkinson hardware front cable last weekend ...


----------



## girasol (Mar 4, 2011)

It's absolutely beautiful!  I'm feeling positively warm, sitting by the window, and I see no clouds.  (a bit hazy in places, but that's all)


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 4, 2011)

That sounds lovely, one hour and I'm gone (I have my back to a window that looks out onto a wall ).


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Made it to the top of one of my five hills no stopping and 3/4 up hill3  

Close call on road HATE riding on road,  Car in front was turning right was 1/2 car width from kerb to car turning so keep going car begin me he tried to undertake car wing inches from my pedal and bars. Use side of my fist on his window driver stopped some way down road prick drives level with me open his window I get ready for some abuse looks at drive - _Sorry I didn't see you_ 

I'm cover in mud but wipe clean back light it on and flashing. He never would have make gap unless was going to drive up kerb.

Woods 
Road  



> GG - I wish I could find the energy to charge up a hill.


never said charge more panted way up 4mph


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2011)

I wish I could find the energy to charge up a hill. 

I cycled to the shops earlier, but it's very cold here and I still have the lurgy - though the sun's out now and I have hot water for a bath for when I get back ...

A *sensible *50-year old would find alternative transport for a bit.

I bought some sudafed spray and needed it last night. I must check out my previous posts to see when it was I got sinusitis last winter. 

EDIT :-

It was almost exactly this week last year.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 7, 2011)

Chilly fingers but glorious sunshine - lovely start to the week!


----------



## Private Storm (Mar 7, 2011)

braindancer said:


> Chilly fingers but glorious sunshine - lovely start to the week!


 
Same as that, was lovely to see the Sun and blue sky for a change


----------



## pootle (Mar 7, 2011)

Lovely start to day. Shorts and sunglasses and oddly (but brilliantly so) quiet roads.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 7, 2011)

braindancer said:


> Chilly fingers



no gloves ?


----------



## girasol (Mar 7, 2011)

Went down Brixton Hill for a morning loop ride (not a commute, as I'm working from home) - woosh!  42km/h for a brief moment.  Then lots of traffic   I really hate cycling during rush hour.


----------



## plurker (Mar 7, 2011)

I spent 2 hours yesterday with a toothbrush cleaning the chain till it shines, as well as pumping the tyres until my arms hurt, so my ride in was smooth, silent and beautiful - spring FTW!  
Just one ding of the bell to warn a non-looking ped on Cornwall Road (he was too engrossed in eating his Konditor and Cook muffin to look up) , and that was it - utterly non-eventful and joyous!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 7, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> no gloves ?


 
forgot mine this morn, thought 'ah tis sunny, will be ok' blinkin nippy still


----------



## ddraig (Mar 7, 2011)

totally new commute for me as i have moved, no mor Taf Trail through the park
a busy main road instead 

nicer flat tho!


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 7, 2011)

ddraig said:


> totally new commute for me as i have moved, no mor Taf Trail through the park
> a busy main road instead
> 
> nicer flat tho!


 
Where you moved to? You haven't crossed the river have you? 

I had a lovely slow ride along the taff today. Bendigedig!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 7, 2011)

ai mate
moved back to the east (dark) side 
Roath like see


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 7, 2011)

ddraig said:


> ai mate
> moved back to the east (dark) side
> Roath like see


 
Heathen! 

I'm keeping it real in grangetown for the forseeable future! Unless I get fired like.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, today was my first cycle ride since 2008, when a taxi hit me and broke both arms and a foot. Been a lot of ups and downs since then (and eight operations!) but I spent the morning nervously servicing my bike before heading off into the Brighton traffic in glorious sunlight.

I needn't have worried. It was fantastic. Took it nice and easy and mostly did the seafront path, but my arms and foot held up fine, the roads were a doddle, and traffic was polite and friendly. God I'm unfit though, I was such a powerful rider and now I'm just a wheezing slob! Still, plenty of time to sort that out. 

And then I nearly get wasted again by another fucking taxi coming at speed the WRONG WAY down my narrow, one way street. I see a worrying pattern developing here... 

Anyway, on the whole, good times.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 7, 2011)

Brilliant news !

Sounds like you need a handlebar camera to name and shame the nutjobs though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm not sure what it is about the way I look on a bike. Perhaps my vast bulk, perhaps my flappy coat and faded hivis, perhaps the rear basket and the light with the surgical glove diffuser ...

But I was pointlessly overtaken on the Bristol to Bath path by a chap probably not far off my age - on a hybrid with panniers - he quickly ran out of steam with me drafting him and I would have had him effortlessly in spite of the streaming snotty nose if my new chain hadn't chosen that moment to slip on my old cassette. 



Camera kept stopping too. I wonder if the operating button is getting triggered by vibration ...


----------



## swampy (Mar 7, 2011)

Beat me to it GG, name and shame!


----------



## pootle (Mar 8, 2011)

Great news orangesandlemons! 

Lovely, lovely ride today in the sunshine.


----------



## turing test (Mar 8, 2011)

Dude.  What is all that noise?  You must need to clean your chain!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 8, 2011)

turing test said:


> Dude.  What is all that noise?  You must need to clean your chain!


 
The cjhain is brand new.

It's random vibration getting to the microphone.  I have very hard tyres - though my lights rattle a bit.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 8, 2011)

Quiet suburban street. Shortly to be a key access point of a new cycle facility. School at the end of the road.

I pull in for little miss Jeep, then I carry on at a careful pace when this idiot charges at me. Perhaps I inconvenienced him at some point in the past. Perhaps just running late because he'd unexpectedly had to de-ice the windscreen ... perhaps it's because I didn't have my lights on...



Sod's law I can't make out the registration or the angry expression on his face.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 8, 2011)

This in Manchester Evening News today, not the best video but the car driver seems to make a sharp exit when the cyclist tells him about the camera.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 8, 2011)

looks like he needs a class6 card.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 9, 2011)

lovely quick dry commute apart from a mad taxi doing manouvers and beeping me when it was my right of way


----------



## plurker (Mar 9, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I pull in for little miss Jeep, then I carry on at a careful pace when this idiot charges at me.


That's not 'charging at you', that's merely 'approaching from the other direction' on a narrow road.

Great ride in today, I got bike envy as I overtook one of these, until he noticed it was logo'd as 'paul smith for mercian' and for some reason i instantly went off it....


----------



## Crispy (Mar 9, 2011)

plurker said:


> That's not 'charging at you', that's merely 'approaching from the other direction' on a narrow road.


 
Yep, nothing out of the ordinary there


----------



## hiccup (Mar 9, 2011)

This morning was significantly warmer than yesterday morning. Immediately regretted wearing my thermal top.

In other news, am giving serious consideration to one of these:

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebw...4&f_SortOrderID=1&f_bct=c003155c018333c018335


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 9, 2011)

plurker said:


> That's not 'charging at you', that's merely 'approaching from the other direction' on a narrow road.



In my book there needs to be negociation. He had the eyes of a psychopath - a shame the light was so poor ...


----------



## swampy (Mar 9, 2011)

Saw this wonderful home made bike trailer today, would love to have something like it. Just imagine how much shopping you could cart home in one go!


----------



## pootle (Mar 10, 2011)

Yesterday morning was terrible. Woke up in a bad/sad mood and all the lights were against me/traffic terrible and had to cycle right into Central Ldn which always drives me mad. God knows how couriers manage it every day. Here's to a better day!


----------



## pootle (Mar 10, 2011)

Well this morning wasn't much better either.  White van man tried to cut me up and then didn't respond very well to me calling him a massive fucking wanker and also really strong winds, mostly in my face but occasionally buffetting me across me and nearly knocking me off.  Sigh.


----------



## Private Storm (Mar 10, 2011)

Seemed to be blowing a gale into my face whichever way I went this morning. Was a struggle. Expect it to be raining by the time I go home as well


----------



## ddraig (Mar 10, 2011)

same!

also had to get in front and stop a car that was doing about 20/30 through a 5mph zone who shouted at me a bit


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Resting going race on Sunday  
Not looking at time per lap just looking to finish


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 10, 2011)

Warm and wet over here - but without the wet - at least not on the outside - was totally over-dressed today.

Flipping lurgy still slowing me down - as is the chain dropping between front cogs - was hoping it was just the old chain, but something weird has happened to the front chainset - so won't be buying one of the same to replace it ..


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 10, 2011)

swampy said:


> Saw this wonderful home made bike trailer today, would love to have something like it. Just imagine how much shopping you could cart home in one go!



That looks like a furniture-moving dolly with small castors. .

I wonder if I would have the courage to cycle to the tip towing dead computers and stuff on a trolley if I was to build one from a secondhand kiddies' bike and Dexion .. I'm trying to think of a safe route ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 10, 2011)

Tossers on mountain bikes take the piss in Bristol :-

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/a...vs-commuter-urban-assault-29541#post_comments


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm lusting after one of these beauties...






If I ever do get one built for me I'll swap my road commute to an off road one!


----------



## swampy (Mar 10, 2011)

BigPhil said:


> I'm lusting after one of these beauties...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You want to commute on a singlespeed hardtail?!


----------



## swampy (Mar 10, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> That looks like a furniture-moving dolly with small castors. .
> 
> I wonder if I would have the courage to cycle to the tip towing dead computers and stuff on a trolley if I was to build one from a secondhand kiddies' bike and Dexion .. I'm trying to think of a safe route ...


 
That's what I initially thought, its got two 26" wheels on each side though. You can see the wheel bays cutting in to the deck.


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes - on occasion.  The route will be across a field to reach the Thames Path - which is a muddy track where I live.

I'm lusting after this frame in particular as they'll be able to make me a 25" frame.  I've currently got a 23.5" mountain bike which I rarely use as it's too small.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 10, 2011)

*Students !*

Would they or wouldn't they ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 10, 2011)

They be a muck-spreadin' near me at the moment. On Tuesday it was gaggingly vile when I reached this tunnel under the motorway which is in a dip that floods - sometimes apparently with slurry from the nearby gate.
Half a mile further on I could swear I was spitting out actual lumps of shite.



Today it was still pretty vile in the tunnel - and this is after a serious flat-out sprint. A mile away it just smells like a meaty fart.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 10, 2011)

swampy said:


> Well I've joined the head cam mob




What head cam is that? How much? Are you still pleased with it?


----------



## swampy (Mar 10, 2011)

It's an md80 clone which I bought of ebay. Cost £20 for two including postage from China. Also had to get micro SD cards, £10 each for 8gb ones. Am very happy with it, takes good enough footage for a commuting cam. Had to send one back as it was faulty, seller was happy to replace it...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 12, 2011)

I put on my new cassette, the sun was shining and who knows what Sunday's weather will be, so I set off down the Bristol to Bath path ...

It was fairly heavy going on the way there- still hampered by the tail end of the lurgy. I had a wander around in Bath to rest my legs a bit - pretty grim as usual - posh shops and tourists... finally found a Halfords, but they didn't have any TF2 lubricant. 

Made decent progress on the way back - got into it a bit - stopped a couple of times for a rest. So got 24 miles under my belt and started to regain confidence that I'll be doing 50-milers within a few months. 

Up Tesco for me tea, then the rain started - all in all quite successful - though my back was spasming a bit even before I got home.

Got 1 hr 33 of video, but the first 50 minutes was overwritten by the time I got home - so it looks like the batteries are pretty good - significantly over 2 hours - a shame that 16 GB cards are so expensive.

Inspired by the smoking thread, here's me passing comment on some youngsters - one of whom at least was smoking tobacco.



A shame I was wearing my helmet so they couldn't tell quite how old I was.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Race this morning off road did three laps better then last time didn't bother looking at lap times.
This afternoon gave blood now I deserve cake


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 13, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Race this morning off road did three laps better then last time didn't bother looking at lap times.
> This afternoon gave blood now I deserve cake


Just as well you did it that way around. 

I feel rotten I have such a fear of such things.


----------



## stavros (Mar 13, 2011)

Had to wait ages to cross from one to another of side roads perpendicular to a main road, waiting for the gaps in traffic to coincide. My own fault/stubbornness, because I could've easily turned right to take a similar route back home along the main road. My housemate later tells me that she was one of those who drove past me.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 13, 2011)

stavros said:


> Had to wait ages to cross from one to another of side roads perpendicular to a main road, waiting for the gaps in traffic to coincide. My own fault/stubbornness, because I could've easily turned right to take a similar route back home along the main road. My housemate later tells me that she was one of those who drove past me.


 
I have to tackle a situation like that every evening. Thankfully the whole area is being re-engineered for a new bus route so hopefully there will be new traffic lights with an ASL.

In the meantime, with very few generous souls letting people out, sometimes I literally have to dare them to run me down.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 14, 2011)

lovely ride in this morn
got told off by a cycle courier tho!


----------



## Onket (Mar 14, 2011)

My first cycle commute this morning. Took two thirds of the time it would on a good day on the bus and I was in to work earlier. Great stuff.


----------



## pootle (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice one Onket!   You'll be ready for the London Classic in no time!

Lovely roll in for me too - traffic was hideous but somehow the sunshine makes it all much more tolerable.


----------



## Onket (Mar 14, 2011)

It's only a 20 min ride so not sure just how much it'll prepare me for the London Classic! I'm a fat cunt these days, you know.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 14, 2011)

I was back on my bike for the first time this year now that the mornings are getting lighter (a near miss with a horse put me off the dark mornings) and I was on my brand new touring bike to get some practice in before I go on my travels in the summer. 
It is so nice to not have to get the train anymore, and the forest this morning was lovely to ride thorugh with the dawn just coming as I was on my way and the new bike is so much nicer to ride than the old one. The only weird thing was not having a rucksack and using a pannier instead , it just felt weird not having anything on my back but I expect by the end of the week I won't even notice that.
I did get to see a herd of deer running across the road as well which always makes me smile


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 14, 2011)

Fuck. What kind of idiot who hasn't cycled for about 3 months decides that they will take the long route home turning what should have been a 21 mile cycle home into a 31 mile cycle home. Add on the 21 miles I did this morning and I've done over 50 fucking miles. I am a fucking moron.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 14, 2011)

In at the deep end.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 14, 2011)

Nothing much to report.  Such a relief that spring finally appears to be here. 

This added a surreal touch to the proceedings - you would have thought they might have waited until the rush hour was over ...


----------



## girasol (Mar 15, 2011)

I saw a complete idiot of a cyclist run over a pedestrian just now.  The lights were going amber and I was slowly turning left, on the road that leads to the London Eye, this guy overtakes me, to also turn left, at high speed, people were crossing the road, and he just bashed into some poor girl and flew off his bike.

Consolation was that he was wearing shorts and I imagine  he grazed his knees, the girl seemed to be fine.  What a careless idiot.  He seemed to be in auto-pilot, oblivious to his surroundings.  There was no way he could have missed the pedestrians if he bothered to pay attention, I had plenty of time to see them.

apart from that, windy and foggy!  But mild


----------



## girasol (Mar 15, 2011)

Just looking back to when I first started cycling again, back in October.  On my very first 'longish' and monitored ride, on my old bike - which was very very old indeed, my average speed was 10.92kph!!!!  There were no big hills or anything.  

But as soon as I got the new bike things improved a lot, speedwise - on my first ride the av. speed went up to 16.3kph without even trying...


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 15, 2011)

A 4x4 car thing overtook me, then, when along side me, moved in to the cycle lane and pushed me in to  the gutter so I had to stop. I hit the side window once when moving and then once after i stopped. 

A cycle police was just opposite and came rushing over - Good, I thought. But the police waved the driver on then threatened to arrest me for criminal damage.

ten minutes later, and three warnings of arrest I cycled over and told her she was a disgrace.


----------



## pootle (Mar 15, 2011)

What? That's madness jousty! And from a cycle po po too. You'd think they'd have more of a idea!


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 15, 2011)

pootle said:


> What? That's madness jousty! And from a cycle po po too. You'd think they'd have more of a idea!


 
she said that she only say me hit the car window when I was stopped. But heard the one before. I asked why she thought I was hanging off the side of my bike jammed up the side of a car. She said she didn't care, but I shouldn't be that close to the inside of a car. What part of "it over took me" she didn't i understand, I don't know. 

after ten minutes of me shouting at her and countering her threats of arrest with "I have enough free time to be arrested today, do you have the time to do the paper work?" She backed down. It was good to see it through to the moment her spirit broke.

You can't swear at the police, but you can voice a derogatory non offensive opinion.


----------



## girasol (Mar 15, 2011)

I can't believe this policewoman, she's more concerned with protecting private property that with protecting people.  Nothing new there then  

Good line that (paper work one)


----------



## hiccup (Mar 15, 2011)

Saw a very squashed bike and a pool of blood on Hammersmith Road last night  No sign of the cyclist, hope they were OK.


----------



## plurker (Mar 15, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> You can't swear at the police


you can if they're in the wrong enough themselves 

My commute was ace today, bought a £5 trackpump in Lidl last night, and the results are incredible, I fair flew along today...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 15, 2011)

Sadly it looks like cycle cams will soon be as essential as hi-vis and lights ...

This guy's footage is very impressive - quite hypnotic IMHO - rides a 42/ 13 or 15 fixie too (Charge plug apparently) :-


----------



## plurker (Mar 15, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> This guy's footage is very impressive - quite hypnotic IMHO - rides a 42/ 13 or 15 fixie too (Charge plug apparently) :-




I just had to watch that right through (apart from than the final 20s) to see if I was on it - that's part of my commute...

Those lights at 1.28 are a prime spot for cyclists jumping red...


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 15, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> she said that she only say me hit the car window when I was stopped. But heard the one before. I asked why she thought I was hanging off the side of my bike jammed up the side of a car. She said she didn't care, but I shouldn't be that close to the inside of a car. What part of "it over took me" she didn't i understand, I don't know.
> 
> after ten minutes of me shouting at her and countering her threats of arrest with "I have enough free time to be arrested today, do you have the time to do the paper work?" She backed down. It was good to see it through to the moment her spirit broke.
> 
> You can't swear at the police, but you can voice a derogatory non offensive opinion.


 
How about contacting the police station and saying you've been on the receiving end of the aggressive driving and you'd like their help to follow it up?  When the ask about witnesses mention the PC who you had a chat with about it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 15, 2011)

BigPhil said:


> How about contacting the police station and saying you've been on the receiving end of the aggressive driving and you'd like their help to follow it up?  When the ask about witnesses mention the PC who you had a chat with about it.


She could certainly do with being embarrassed. Mind you even in friendly, laid-back Bristol I was heavied onto the other side of the path by a macho copper on a bike. And on another occasion encountered two PCSO's riding two abreast on a narrow part.


----------



## pootle (Mar 15, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> This guy's footage is very impressive - quite hypnotic IMHO - rides a 42/ 13 or 15 fixie too (Charge plug apparently)


 
Good vid! And Charge Plug's ftw! Is he really riding fixed though? Why front and rear brake?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 15, 2011)

pootle said:


> Good vid! And Charge Plug's ftw! Is he really riding fixed though? Why front and rear brake?


Someone suggests it and he doesn't correct it - as you say, seems suspicious.

If I lived in flat old London, I might try pedalling everywhere in a 77 inch gear.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Cyclists along CS7


I could ride that fast if I didn't have nobby tyres .)

Night ride tonight still waiting for light to be delived by 6pm, So much for Next day delivery  
moaning email sent


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 15, 2011)

.


----------



## plurker (Mar 16, 2011)

it's not every day you see an 18 tonner mount the kerb, rip a load of railings out, and then merrily carry on their way.

Not quite sure why a HGV that size should be coming out of Lansdowne Way onto Clapham Rd anyway, tis a little tight there...

Dunno if I should bother phoning anyone...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 16, 2011)

plurker said:


> it's not every day you see an 18 tonner mount the kerb, rip a load of railings out, and then merrily carry on their way.
> 
> Not quite sure why a HGV that size should be coming out of Lansdowne Way onto Clapham Rd anyway, tis a little tight there...
> 
> Dunno if I should bother phoning anyone...


 
Would've been handy to have a video so it could be uploaded to warn off cyclists squeezing up the inside ...


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 16, 2011)

Some fucking stupid bitch failed to give me right of way (I was on her right) when coming round a roundabout yesterday with my daughter on the back of my bike. When I tried to slow her down to remonstrate with her, she cut me up and zoomed off. Made me fucking furious, especially cos I had a small child on back of bike.


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 16, 2011)

I also was on the receiving end of aggressive driving yesterday - had not had an incident for ages (unless you count inconsiderate driving).

I wonder if the seemingly rise in incidents was related to the sunshine which many had yesterday?  Perhaps drivers start to get a little jealous of the cyclist enjoying the weather when they are shut in their box.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 16, 2011)

Nahhh, it was grey and cloudy in Birmingham yesterday. As always.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 16, 2011)

> Night ride


About 8 miles in mist fog three riders and an owl calling most of the time when playing in woods. Top night


----------



## Onket (Mar 16, 2011)

Anyone got any suggestions of a reasonably priced bike computer? Just want to be able to do speed & distance & av speed, top speed etc.

<yes, I know this isn't the right thread- I'm just asking in passing>


----------



## ddraig (Mar 16, 2011)

lidl one for £4 this week


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 16, 2011)

I usually buy Aldi / Lidl ones - lost last year's already - was highly bothered by its complexity though - if you only wanted to set up one bike, you lost half the functions ..

I need to get my finger out and scour Ebay.


----------



## Onket (Mar 16, 2011)

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/.../index_8897.htm?offerdate=&ar2=&ERR=noservice 

Wow! Anyone vouch for it?!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 16, 2011)

They're all much of a muchness IME - probably advisable to use vaseline on the contacts..


----------



## girasol (Mar 16, 2011)

Onket said:


> Anyone got any suggestions of a reasonably priced bike computer? Just want to be able to do speed & distance & av speed, top speed etc.
> 
> <yes, I know this isn't the right thread- I'm just asking in passing>


 
I use my phone, HTC Desire   (and a free app called RunKeeper)


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2011)

Onket said:


> http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/.../index_8897.htm?offerdate=&ar2=&ERR=noservice
> 
> Wow! Anyone vouch for it?!


Nope, but at £4 I might get one, mine died in January, so I'm just using it as a clock right now


----------



## Onket (Mar 16, 2011)

p.s. Cheers ddraig.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 16, 2011)

Onket said:


> http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/.../index_8897.htm?offerdate=&ar2=&ERR=noservice
> 
> Wow! Anyone vouch for it?!


 
I haven't fitted mine yet but the boy has one and says it's good


----------



## ddraig (Mar 16, 2011)

worra swizz! 
no track pumps, computers or cable locks in the one near me and not likely to have them in either!


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 17, 2011)

The cycle commute turned into a train commute this morning because I locked my keys in the house


----------



## a_chap (Mar 17, 2011)

Have ordered a helmet cam. Should arrive tomorrow. Maybe from Monday I'll be more worried about filming_ the evidence _than actually commuting...


----------



## Onket (Mar 18, 2011)

My helmet arrived yesterday but I didn't use it today. And my pedal is broken- cracked.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 18, 2011)

back to wetness in da Wales again, not too bad tho


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 18, 2011)

Note to self - if you are unsure if you need to bring waterproof trousers then pack them.  My jeans have just dried out after my damp commute.

Here's an antidote to the occasion slightly hectic cycle commutes posted here


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 18, 2011)

We're so bloody primitive in the UK.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 18, 2011)

Helmet cam failed to arrive 

However, the new wheel and dynohub I ordered from St John St cycles - which they said would take 2 weeks - arrived after only 2 days


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Last night ride on my own, Damp ride covered on mud fields still holding surfaces water.
Today Gym spin class would like to know number of miles no way of telling on their bikes,  Washed bike for tomorrow there talk of a trip to Epping now that a bog fest all the time.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 19, 2011)

Successful Lidl trip  I got the last computer and a mini saddle bag/rucksack thing - total cost £8


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 20, 2011)

Yesterday spin class killed me.  Today 9 miles woods dry runes some spots of mud AV speed 6.5  I should be getting faster by now GRRR
Going to misses the slop.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 20, 2011)

just back and managed to get a bike computer and a cable lock from a bigger lidl in diff!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 20, 2011)

Hastily thrown-together late lunch in Bath's botanic garden. Samosas, bhajis and hummous probably not the best choice when you're going to be cycling 12 miles home less than an hour later ... 

I took it steady and paced myself - still not 100 percent - bloody lurgy ...

Did the whole ride bare-headed ...

Got home and found I'd managed to cart *two *bottles of Bishop's Finger 25 miles - only drank half a bottle and brought the rest home in a plastic bottle....

With all the lightweight bikes around, it sometimes feels like I'm taking a Volvo estate out for a Sunday drive...


----------



## stavros (Mar 20, 2011)

What a beautiful day. I wore two jerseys thinking it had been cold overnight but ended up being very overdressed. Good ride though.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 20, 2011)

Mrs Chap noticed I had caught the sun from yesterday's 200km ride. If only we had weather like that _all the time_


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 21, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> Successful Lidl trip  I got the last computer and a mini saddle bag/rucksack thing - total cost £8


 
I had one of those rucksack's / saddle bags.  Very useful.  We took it cycle touring.  Useful at the end of the day to pick up some dinner and beer when panniers are full.

I use it in the past tense as I stuffed it too full with beer and ripped it!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 21, 2011)

bit wet (again) this morn
but got to find out what is wrong with bike and a little tune up, should be flying later!


----------



## girasol (Mar 22, 2011)

A202 NW bound, was closed (Junction with A3, Oval station), this meant the traffic on Clapham Road was mental - at 7:20 in the morning!  I hadn't experienced that much traffic, well, since I got back on the bike - and it wasn't fun...  There were lots of police and A202 was conned off (as in, lots of traffic cones blocking it) - not sure why, couldn't see any accidents...

Still, somehow, I managed to do one of my fastest times in last couple of weeks - I think because there was no headwind!

http://runkeeper.com/user/girasol/activity/29231822

And I was wearing the lovely cycling socks biddly game me  They are great for wearing over right leg (I wasn't wearing lycra today, just normal joggers), due to their yellow tops.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2011)

Today's theme is smoking cyclists. 

Yesterday I was inconvenienced by one who used a hill to cut in front of me on the path, then when I got fed up enough looking at his pants to want to overtake, took the last drag out of his roll-up, chucked it in the hedge and I got a face-full of smoke.

This morning there was at least one weed smoker and one tobacco smoker on the path, then I had to get through a deer-gate (actually designed to stop stolen motorcycles and cars) and the young chap coming in the other direction was belching smoke from the fag in his mouth.


----------



## Geri (Mar 22, 2011)

Bloody painful, as I haven't been on my bike for a few months and I have saddle soreness.


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 23, 2011)

Spring has arrived.

I love my bike!


----------



## Private Storm (Mar 23, 2011)

Lovely, lovely morning to cycle, a great start to the day


----------



## hiccup (Mar 23, 2011)

Sun is shining...

Lovely ride in this morning. The Thames looked beautiful as I crossed Kew Bridge.

First day I haven't worn gloves this year


----------



## Crispy (Mar 23, 2011)

Smile on my face the whole way in


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 23, 2011)

It was indeed spiffy and fresh enough that I wasn't over-dressed - knocked a few minutes off my usual time 

All the more amazing that there was even more traffic than usual backed-up on the one bit of commuter road I'm forced to use.
Who would choose to drive 5 miles to work on a day like this ?


----------



## plurker (Mar 23, 2011)

Wobbly noobs 

Though it's great you do a lifesaver before you move out,  try not to steer to the right when you do the lifesaver itself and nearly take me out. Please.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 23, 2011)

ai lovely day
had to lose the hat en route, jacket next


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 23, 2011)

One new gripe.

I've been overtaking static traffic on this hill for 20 years and they've now put in a cycle facility that would probably lengthen my journey significantly - though it's more scenic and where it joins this hill, they've put a whackig great obstacle to my downhill progress ...


----------



## plurker (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm doing a little LOL at your flapping coat 

And props to the Megane driver who moves right over to let you through.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 23, 2011)

plurker said:


> I'm doing a little LOL at your flapping coat
> 
> And props to the Megane driver who moves right over to let you through.



I reckon they all know me by now after 20 years 

And having 10 watts of LEDs doesn't hurt - even when the sun's shining. 

Yes, I do look like a baglady. 

I've put a new (very large) annotated picure of my bike online :-

http://sites.google.com/site/gentlegreen/bikelighting

I must get one with me sitting on it.


----------



## girasol (Mar 23, 2011)

I was really surprised by the rise in numbers of cyclists now that it's warmer   it's doing my head in a bit, actually.  Too many people.

I think I'm more of an autumn/winter cyclist, I don't like wearing the helmet when it's warm, and I feel safer wearing more clothes (i.e. in case I fall, less scratches) and there's less people about.  /grumpy chops

Leisurely riding in warm weather though, can't beat that!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 23, 2011)

girasol said:


> I was really surprised by the rise in numbers of cyclists now that it's warmer   it was doing my head in a bit, actually.  Too many people.
> 
> I think I'm more of an autumn/winter cyclist, I don't like wearing the helmet when it's warm, and I feel safer wearing more clothes (i.e. in case I fall, less scratches) and there's less people about.  /grumpy chops



Me too. I had to stop and take off my windcheater, but then I got stuck behind this over-dressed callow youth well under half my age who I just couldn't get past for all the riders coming up from town.


----------



## Geri (Mar 23, 2011)

This morning was gorgeous, I cycled through a little park by the river and saw some wildlife (squirrel and collared dove). 

As I left the office there was a bunch of pedestrians in the road trying to cross, so I had to wait for them, and then on the way home pedestrians were running out in front of me left right and centre. Utter madness.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Afternoon small ride to Church and back wearing my new Oakley 3/4 Sleeve top got in Sale. 
Got my white pasty arm out 

Soon to be sitting on grass hill listing to bell ringers on Thursday evein


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 23, 2011)

shorts and tshirt day


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm not quite there yet - I'm not prepared to change when I get to work so it'll be combats until after the Easter holiday.


----------



## swampy (Mar 23, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> One new gripe.
> 
> I've been overtaking static traffic on this hill for 20 years and they've now put in a cycle facility that would probably lengthen my journey significantly - though it's more scenic and where it joins this hill, they've put a whackig great obstacle to my downhill progress ...



I guess it's not legal to pass on the other side of the obstacle if the road is clear?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 24, 2011)

swampy said:


> I guess it's not legal to pass on the other side of the obstacle if the road is clear?



I doubt it, but I may feel justified in doing it now !

I suspect I'll come around to using the new route - 



(usual route in red, new one in yellow)

Roughly the same length, but paths shared with dog walkers etc ....

I'll do some timings - it'll make a good excuse for more videos.  - and maybe go my usual way during school holidays when the hill is good for 30 mph. In the main though, these cycle facilities are often aimed at slow or inexperienced cyclists.



This evening this cyclist got up to a decent speed in a cycle lane I refuse to use that goes by a tall hedge right past a hotel entrance so I had to jump the speed hump to maintain my line. They didn't catch up with me so it worked out OK. I've sometimes had fast riders assume I'm racing them ...


----------



## girasol (Mar 24, 2011)

It was cold this morning, left the house at 6:50, dressed for summer (i.e. shorts) and was met with cloudy, breezy morning.    Blue sky/sun turned up as I arrived in the office   Have a bit of cold so took it really easy on the ride in, but in terms of time I was within my average (36:30).  I must be getting fit, it really was no effort at all...


----------



## Crispy (Mar 24, 2011)

I just went to the Who Posted page to dig up your first cycling posts, and was not surprised at all to see gentle green has more than twice as many posts as any other competitor


----------



## girasol (Mar 24, 2011)

833!!!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 24, 2011)

To be perfectly honest, it's only recently that I started to realise that I was quite keen on the whole cycling thing - quite frankly I don't know how I made it through the first 7 years riding an old 10 speed with Halfords crap wheels, no brakes and bog standard Ever Ready lights ...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 24, 2011)

riiiight! 

i did an interview related to cycling recently and that person reckoned they knew who you were gg!

lovely day for it, a LOAD of cyclists out this morn and cars having to give way, slow down


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 24, 2011)

rubbish


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 24, 2011)

What went wrong ?


----------



## girasol (Mar 24, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> rubbish


 
what's up?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 24, 2011)

I stopped at a crossing, someone cycled full pelt into the back of me   ouch


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 24, 2011)

Think I might be back on my bike from next Monday when my current travelcard runs out.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 24, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I stopped at a crossing, someone cycled full pelt into the back of me   ouch



I hope you gave 'em a piece of your mind.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 24, 2011)

I shouted a bit then apologised for shouting  

She said she had something in her eye, FFS if you have something in your eye and can't see, you stop - you don't keep going until you fucking hit something


----------



## mrkikiet (Mar 24, 2011)

ddraig said:


> riiiight!
> 
> i did an interview related to cycling recently and that person reckoned they knew who you were gg!
> 
> lovely day for it, a LOAD of cyclists out this morn and cars having to give way, slow down



irrespective of that I had some of the most irate van drivers ever this morning: engines revving, pulling over so cyclists couldn't get through on cycle lanes, swearing at cyclists - delightful.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 24, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I shouted a bit then apologised for shouting
> 
> She said she had something in her eye, FFS if you have something in your eye and can't see, you stop - you don't keep going until you fucking hit something


 
TBF, she did stop when she hit you


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 24, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> TBF, she did stop when she hit you


I am not brakes


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 24, 2011)

The world famous ablative braking technique. Usually only works in videogames tho.


----------



## Onket (Mar 24, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> She said she had something in her eye,


 
Was it your elbow? Or the back of your head?!

Ouch!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 24, 2011)

I encountered a plucky young chap this evening who made me wish I was a lot younger and lighter.



I then got effortlessly put in my place by another youngster when I was going almost flat-out  - which is as it should be, but sad nonetheless...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 24, 2011)

that's my style in the vid


----------



## ringo (Mar 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I stopped at a crossing, someone cycled full pelt into the back of me   ouch


 
I hate that, well done for keeping a sense of humour.

Lovely cycle in today - beautiful weather, the right amount of clothing not to get too hot and the idiot cycled into biddly and not me for once. Biddly, if you could just ride in 10 minutes before me every day and deflect all the nutters that would be great


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2011)

It's never happened to me before, ain't half a shock when something hits you from behind. I never think to check behind me if I'm stationary and have no intention of moving!

I didn't find it so funny yesterday, it shook me up a bit - I mean imagine if she hadn't of hit me, she would've done some serious damage to a ped on the crossing. But I'm ok, bar a few bruises, the bike got off pretty lightly - the wheel is slightly buckled, and a few other bits need sorting, but she's going to pay for that - so fair play, she could've just cycled off.


----------



## ringo (Mar 25, 2011)

Blimey she must have really had some speed up to buckle your wheel, glad you weren't too badly hurt.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 25, 2011)

First attempt at documenting the new cycle route that has impinged on my usual one. It looks OK on Google Earth, but in reality so far seems plain daft.







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Go right get in the woods 
Jacket undone that will slow you down about 2mph .)


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 25, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Go right get in the woods
> Jacket undone that will slow you down about 2mph .)



It looks much too scary in there !

That's just me flimsy little £1.99 HI-VIZ waistcoat - too small to do up (or I'm too fat ..)


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm thinking I need a better microphone to catch my comments - though maybe I just need to speak up a bit :-

(NSFW)



(This is how we speak in Bristol )


----------



## Kanda (Mar 25, 2011)

Dick?? Looks like you swerved out a touch and probably shit the life out of him... !!

I'd beep you too!

You're in the middle of the road when there's no cars parked at the side, why's that?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 25, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> It looks much too scary in there !


 
There's caves in those woods 

And yeah, looks like you swerved out while he was already overtaking.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 25, 2011)

That wasn't me by the way. 

Idiot with a motorhome chose to needlessly overtake at a pinch point.
He shouldn't be overtaking a cylist doing 15 to 20mph.

Maybe it's because I developed my two-wheeled attitude on motorcycles....

In my part of town the speed limit is 20 mph.

That's a rough part of town - My sister used to live down there.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 25, 2011)

Kanda said:


> You're in the middle of the road when there's no cars parked at the side, why's that?



I hope you don't ride your bike in the gutter ... and out into the traffic every time a parked car or pinch point appears.

The rule is you position yourself so you don't have to do that.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 25, 2011)

I ride at a sensible distance from the kerb, not in the middle of the road, I also nip in if there's other road users around. Looking at that video, it seems they don't give a fuck about anyone else on the road.... 

Literally asking for trouble.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 25, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm thinking I need a better microphone to catch my comments - though maybe I just need to speak up a bit :-
> 
> 
> (This is how we speak in Bristol )


 


gentlegreen said:


> That wasn't me by the way.


 
E2A: You posted as if it was you, easy mistake


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2011)

Onket said:


> Was it your elbow? Or the back of your head?!
> 
> Ouch!


mostly my back and the back of my bike


----------



## Onket (Mar 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> mostly my back and the back of my bike


 
Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 25, 2011)

Ah sorry there gg, although your post did read like it's your video.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 25, 2011)

Kanda said:


> I ride at a sensible distance from the kerb, not in the middle of the road, I also nip in if there's other road users around.
> 
> Literally asking for trouble.



That way'll get you killed. Hold your ground. This is official training manual stuff as far as I'm aware.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 25, 2011)

Kanda said:


> E2A: You posted as if it was you, easy mistake



What I meant was that on my own videos you just hear me muttering - even though I swear sometimes .. mostly it's just Mildrew-isms.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 25, 2011)

Cycling in the middle of the road in London? That's official suicide stuff... nuts.

I'm able to look over my shoulder and navigate with no problem whatsoever. I've not had an accident nor a near miss... probably cos I don't think I take priority to big lumps of metal weighing a ton or more...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 25, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Cycling in the middle of the road in London? That's official suicide stuff... nuts.
> 
> I'm able to look over my shoulder and navigate with no problem whatsoever. I've not had an accident nor a near miss... probably cos I don't think I take priority to big lumps of metal weighing a ton or more...



Maybe London is different ...  if you check out that road it's residential.  I live near it and cycle through it and adjacent to it the whole area is 20mph.
If I was driving a car down that street, I wouldn't be doing more than 20.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 25, 2011)

nice on way back, Cardiff is rammed already! footy and 2 kylie gigs this weekend
had to dodge loads of out of towners then dodge loads of students near home


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 25, 2011)

ddraig said:


> nice on way back, Cardiff is rammed already! footy and 2 kylie gigs this weekend
> had to dodge loads of out of towners then dodge loads of students near home



Football fans *and *Kylie fans - What a combination !


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't find my legs at the moment ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 27, 2011)

Group ride to Bath, but the scenic - and hilly way - via Dyrham park, lunch in Marshfield and then via the stunning St. Catherine's valley about 40 miles. Definitely be going that way again.

Only had to get off on one hill where I thought I would fall over backwards otherwise.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 27, 2011)

Out for a ride with the Mrs. loads if men in kilts round the house when we got home. strange days.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 28, 2011)

Cramp, 

3rd time of leaping out of bed trying to beat the worst of the spasms ...


----------



## swampy (Mar 28, 2011)

Interesting day on the Holloway Road today, on the way in a motorbike decides to use the pavement to save a few seconds:

On the way back home a poor scooterist appears to have been lefthooked by car:

The scooterist thankfully didn't appear to be seriously injured.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 29, 2011)

I was late leaving and was cursing myself because it had started raining by then, but it didn't come to anything and the riding conditions were near-perfect, but for the lack of sunshine.

The ambient light was sufficiently poor to make lights useful on the roads, and someone on the path overtook me with two painfully bright flashing rear lights on his rucksack -  I suppose one has to make allowances for people not having access to handlebar switching for them .... thankfully he was faster than me so I didn't have to look at them for very long. 
I can see this is going to get worse and worse with the price of high power lights inevitably falling - but still expensive enough that people feel they need to get their money's worth out of them.

I'm currently missing 6 of my 48 front LEDs - so there's a wire that needs re-soldering when I finally get around to improving the switching arrangements - got some relays on their way from Hong Kong.

I'm going to re-fit my car horn and I'm still on the lookout for a comedy "La Cucaracha" option - probably a sound recording chip and a mylar speaker.


----------



## pootle (Mar 31, 2011)

Was hard going today  as it has been the last few days. 

It's generally an omen I'm coming down with something/feeling bleugh when I'm not enjoying cycling


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2011)

It's a little windy too poots. 

My brakes are wonky and my gears aren't shifting right *sigh*


----------



## Crispy (Mar 31, 2011)

pootle said:


> Was hard going today  as it has been the last few days.
> 
> It's generally an omen I'm coming down with something/feeling bleugh when I'm not enjoying cycling


 
Or that a brake block is rubbing...


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> It's a little windy too poots.


 
Seemed like I was battling headlong into the wind all the way, today.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 31, 2011)

i'm always amazed by how a little wind can kick my arse


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2011)

Onket said:


> Seemed like I was battling headlong into the wind all the way, today.


didn't look that windy though eh?



joustmaster said:


> i'm always amazed by how a little wind can kick my arse


just think of the cycle home though (although it will have changed direction by then - wind  )


----------



## pootle (Mar 31, 2011)

My front brakes deffo aren't rubbing as they need replacing...will look at back though. Am going to give my bike and chain and cog a good de-gunk at the weekend and see if that helps

Not sure it's a bike problem though...have been struggling to get out of bed and just wanting to sleep all the time. Meh.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 31, 2011)

Flat tyre


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> didn't look that windy though eh?


 
I know! It's a bugger.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 31, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> That way'll get you killed. Hold your ground. This is official training manual stuff as far as I'm aware.


 
yeah I try and occupy a position equivalent to front passenger seat in a car.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 31, 2011)

very windy in the Wales!
and lurgy starting to hold me up too


----------



## Crispy (Mar 31, 2011)

If you commute North-South, then a side wind (as today) will appear to buffet you no matter. Turbulent air puts up more resistance.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 31, 2011)

my last hill is NNE and I was getting a bit of assistance much of the way up.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 31, 2011)

It's windy as fuck round here, I'm glad I'm on the sick


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> It's windy as fuck round here, I'm glad I'm on the sick


 
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Dl1/Directories/DG_10026666 

Just sayin.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 31, 2011)

Not that sick...proper poorly sick off work!


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 31, 2011)

not commute
but Spin class\Steam\Swim 
Talk again for going up to Midlands Cannock Chase


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Not that sick...proper poorly sick off work!


 
Get well soon.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 1, 2011)

No car-based incidents this morning, but I did pull up alongside a pavement cyclist to ask if they were aware of the comments regularly made in the tabloid press about that aspect of cyclists' behaviour.

Oh and another rider in almost the same place as yesterday with an annoying bright light - static this time ...



He seemed upset when I showed him how bright *mine *was ...


----------



## Onket (Apr 1, 2011)

Is yours _more _annoying?

Had my first collision on the way home yesterday. Another bike went into the side of me. I'd seen him and slowed right down but he bashed his bollocks and was crumpled in a heap on the floor, poor bloke.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 1, 2011)

Onket said:


> Is yours _more _annoying?


From their comments, I would guess so.

I would never ordinarily use it on the path - except to signal a long way ahead or around dark corners.


----------



## girasol (Apr 1, 2011)

Safest bicycle helmet: http://www.eta.co.uk/2011/04/01/safest-bicycle-helmet-has-built-wig


----------



## ddraig (Apr 1, 2011)

gotta get me one!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 1, 2011)

Bristol close to gridlock thanks to an accident on the M4 - didn't affect my journey hugely.

I was overdressed again ....


----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 2, 2011)

Broken back spoke. Nth Harrow has a cycle shop, I rang them....two weeks! Sorry mate everyone is holiday.

Two weeks

Halfords.... a day or so.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 2, 2011)

^ well planed everyone is holiday. 
I had that no one about so why for support your LBS. 

Small ride this afternoon Church and back. Big day tomorrow were tho Eppin  maybe.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 2, 2011)

Couldn't stay inside with the sun shining so I cycled along the river Avon as far as Ham Green.
I'd forgotten just how rough it was - how anyone does that ride on a carbon road bike I can't begin to understand.





Lovely blackthorn blossom - to _look at_ at at least - thankfully it doesn't honk quite as badly as pyracantha ...


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 3, 2011)

> Big day tomorrow were tho Eppin maybe.


 wake up late  was in bed last night by 11 too. 

GG Pill Path looks nice.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 3, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> GG Pill Path looks nice.



I suspect you might find it a bit tame 

I actually put my helmet back on for some of it - though possibly the dodgiest aspect is that bits of the Avon gorge keep falling down - even the suspension bridge is threatening to come adrift from its moorings.


----------



## stavros (Apr 3, 2011)

Rather brilliant this morning. I'm moving this week so I thought I'd go for a final ride up to the top of the Blackdowns. It was a bit misty when I first woke up so I left it a couple of hours and it was worth it. I pumped the pedals solidly getting up the long but not particularly steep incline, before turning round and flying back down at 30mph+. Definitely my favourite descent and a good way to go out.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 4, 2011)

Roads were very quiet this morning - surely very early for the schools' Easter holiday....

I made a tit of myself by riding onto the pavement to bypass a dustcart and a building supplies lorry. And had to apologise to a resident who wasn't expecting me - or rather probably thought I was just another cyclist riding on the pavement on their way to and from the railway path ... I could so easily have hopped off and pushed ...



My only excuse is that I've raised my saddle a bit and it's a stretch getting on and off ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2011)

Managed to ride all the way home with my main beam on.  

Time to get the switching and pilot lights properly sorted. To which end my new relays arrived yesterday :-



Incredibly small - when I opened the jiffy bag, I assumed it was something I'd forgotten I had bought.  The last lot of small relays I bought were significantly larger, but stuck on with the currents I was pulling through them ..


----------



## ringo (Apr 5, 2011)

Not as wet and windy as the weather forecast suggested. Glad I always slow down for the junction of New Street and Ludgate Hill 'cos some dick turned left at me without signalling. Managed to stop before he ran me over and treated him to an extended mouthful of top class swearing to the mixed amusement and shock of the thronged commuters.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2011)

wet!
had to brake to avoid pedestrian and they asked me if i was ok as skidded slightly!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 5, 2011)

Lovely tailwind 
And you know what that means for the return journey >_<


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2011)

No real rain to speak of.  Pleasant ride in - though some daft idiot I hadn't encountered before tried to engineer an entirely pointless low-speed incident.



I'm looking forward to having a rear camera so I can catch their facial expressions ...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 5, 2011)

orrible this morning, head-wind, cold wet rain, idiots looking at their phones walking into the roads, boris cyclists verring here, there and everywhere. 

got to work and it stopped raining


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 5, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Lovely tailwind
> And you know what that means for the return journey >_<


How do you get one and I don't 

Side wind for me, and a little bit wet... please be tailwind on way home


----------



## Crispy (Apr 5, 2011)

You must work in the west end?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2011)

I reckon if I lived in that thar Lunnun, I would really go to town making my bike like a mobile disco - maybe have a loudspeaker instead of headphones.

I had fun with this brolly user this morning - I ducked in an exaggerated fashion and almost passed under it. 



She could at least have shared it with her mate instead of taking up even more of the path - but it wasn't even properly raining ...


----------



## Crispy (Apr 5, 2011)

What are you talking about "taking up more of the path" - it's 5 meters wide! plenty of space for everyone!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 5, 2011)

Crispy said:


> You must work in the west end?


nah, EC - go up Kennington Rd then cut across and over Blackfriars


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2011)

Crispy said:


> What are you talking about "taking up more of the path" - it's 5 meters wide! plenty of space for everyone!



But you have to  allow for a gust of wind catching the brolly and sticking it in your eye .. and the tarmac peters out around there and the other week I had to report a huge amount of broken glass ... 

It is the "rush hour" after all 

(one "vehicle" each way and one overtaking)


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 5, 2011)

No wind or rain today in spin class, Have booked for Sundays race 4 laps of 5 miles I'm just looking to finish not lap times.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2011)

Brompton vs. fixie.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Was that a red light you crossed.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Was that a red light you crossed.


 
Even I, the über-light-obeyer would let them off there - not sure what the third guy's riding, but he does at least have the benefit of a freewheel


----------



## Crispy (Apr 5, 2011)

You'll have to make it clear when it's not your video gg!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2011)

If ever I post a video where the bike with the camera attached is even keeping up with other bikes, rest assured it isn't me.


----------



## swampy (Apr 5, 2011)

Managed to cycle home with a parcel of size 100cm*130cm*2cm, was bit challenging in the wind at times as it acted like a sail


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2011)

gaffer tape ?


----------



## swampy (Apr 5, 2011)

Nah, made a longish handle for it and carried it over my shoulder like a supersized manbag, worked surprisingly well. An added benefit was that cars were also giving me way more room than normal.


----------



## swampy (Apr 5, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> No real rain to speak of.  Pleasant ride in - though some daft idiot I hadn't encountered before tried to engineer an entirely pointless low-speed incident.
> 
> I'm looking forward to having a rear camera so I can catch their facial expressions ...



Crikey he almost hit the other car as well!


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 5, 2011)

I've never looked at this thread before, let me get this straight....you guys actually film your commutes so that you can post up amusing results on urban? Seriously?

Well I thought I'd seen it all, etc, etc...


----------



## Crispy (Apr 5, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Lovely tailwind
> And you know what that means for the return journey >_<


 
Hardly any red lights either
I am cream crackered


----------



## Crispy (Apr 5, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I've never looked at this thread before, let me get this straight....you guys actually film your commutes so that you can post up amusing results on urban? Seriously?
> 
> Well I thought I'd seen it all, etc, etc...


 
No, just gentlegreen


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2011)

It's the _Fahrräder zeitgeist._


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 5, 2011)

Fucking wind. Both in the morning and evening.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 5, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> It's the _Fahrräder zeitgeist._


 
lol


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2011)

Whizzed in this morning - I should have gone by my outdoor thermometer - 13 degrees C - no jacket needed.

Tee shirt weather - shorts beginning this weekend. 

Three weeks off work - I'd better make sure I keep my miles up.


----------



## ringo (Apr 6, 2011)

Best ride in of the year, just gorgeous out there.

New all weather jacket just arrived, the Rab Vapour Rise Trail, not that I'll be needing it for the journey home. The mountaineers have been raving about these for a couple of years - amazing ability to defend you from bad weather and keep you warm but then cool you down with great breath-ability and wicking when it gets unexpectedly hot. Should do me for biking, hiking and even snowboarding.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2011)

Just reviewing this morning's video ...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2011)

classic

no commute for me today
off with lurgy


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2011)

Aww ...

Helmetless on the way home. I was up for it.

I got in the way of a young gun who looked like he was about to take liberties in a 20MPH zone.  I need to get my message off pat - "20 maximum, not minimum" or something. I reckon I get away with it because of my obvious age and the impression that I must be mad.

It's also a one way street, but I've lived in it longer than pretty well all the other hundred-odd residents (nearly 27 years) and the cycle contra-flow will just take a little longer to arrive.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 6, 2011)

You are lucky I don't live near you gentlegreen now I know about the filming thing, I would so troll your commute...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> You are lucky I don't live near you gentlegreen now I know about the filming thing, I would so troll your commute...



And I would enjoy editing the video and putting it on Youtube.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 6, 2011)

Lovely, lovely sunny day here. For the first time this year I gave up wearing the high viz yellow rain jacket in favour of a t-shirt. A damn sight less sweaty at the end of the commute to work. Still a bitch of a head wind on the way home though.

Looks like the weather will be sunny through the weekend too. So I might just venture out for a Sunday ride.


----------



## mrkikiet (Apr 7, 2011)

I commuted London Central to East last night - slightly different bikes, dress code and attitude to my normal London Central to South route.

the cool was painful.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 7, 2011)

Two "hazards" from my amazingly tame morning commute.

The first is a dodgy hairpin that was put in the Bristol to Bath railway path to maximise a housing development in the late 80s.. Some people just won't wait to overtake :-


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 7, 2011)

The second is a junction where I know to expect sleepy commuters to emerge.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 8, 2011)

Near perfect weather - though just a teeny bit too fresh this morning for me to have the courage to wear shorts and leave off the jacket - which I paid-for slightly after my last hill and final sprint.

Not a single incident worthy of note on my camera.


----------



## Private Storm (Apr 8, 2011)

Lovely! Same as you GG, I *almost* left off my jacket, but glad I didn't, it was pretty cold when I set off. Kept it off for the 2nd leg of the journey after I got off the train, fantastic.


----------



## pootle (Apr 8, 2011)

Lush.  Shorts and t-shirt, left a bit later than usual and the roads were way quieter.  Also broke my own rule of not listening to headphones but listening to Queen and Madonna and Robyn in the sunshine was just beautiful.

The slight Xanax hangover I've got too really helped with my usual road rage


----------



## BigTom (Apr 8, 2011)

Not sure what was wrong with that 2nd vid GG? The car came very slightly over the junction but with the amount of parked cars I would have thought they might need to to see down the road properly.  Perhaps it felt different on the bike, and I know the general theme of poor driving shown in that video..
On a similar one, I was once again left wondering why some drivers seem in such a hurry to get to the back of a traffic jam, as someone overtook me this morning approaching a red light and got back in to the lane just in time to stop behind another car, whilst I went straight back past them.  This junction has two lanes and this morning the r/h lane which is a right turn filter had a longer queue and the car nearly didn't have the space to get back into the lane at all.
Not in the least bit dangerous you understand, just don't understand why someone wouldn't just wait behind me..


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 8, 2011)

It just makes me nervous when they come out of that junction like alligators plopping into the swamp and seem to only hit the brake at the last minute *if *they notice something ... It just isn't the way I drive.

After 34 years on two wheels I'm hyper-vigilant and I like to have eye contact - and I couldn't in that case - I waved my hand and whistled as I passed. I like to give them something to think about for next time ..

I know though - super safe commute - I feel so lucky.


----------



## mrkikiet (Apr 8, 2011)

BigTom said:


> Not sure what was wrong with that 2nd vid GG? The car came very slightly over the junction but with the amount of parked cars I would have thought they might need to to see down the road properly.  Perhaps it felt different on the bike, and I know the general theme of poor driving shown in that video...


my first gentlegreen home movie experience.

absolutely nothing wrong with the blue car 'pulling out over the junction' they had stopped and let you pass, plus there was plenty of space between you and the oncoming cars.

what exactly is waving your hand and whistling going to achieve when they have stopped to let you go through?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 8, 2011)

mrkikiet said:


> what exactly is waving your hand and whistling going to achieve when they have stopped to let you go through?


It was my right of way.

They almost didn't stop - many do not until they're almost touching me - and may well have completely missed my passing - they were looking at the car on the left as I approached.


----------



## mrkikiet (Apr 8, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> It was my right of way.
> 
> They almost didn't stop - many do not until they're almost touching me - and may well have completely missed my passing - they were looking at the car on the left as I approached.


 
i think we must be interpreting the video differently they had stopped well before you went passed. are you talking about this car or generic other occurences?

There is absolutely masses of space on that road.

and still, what is waving your hand and whistling going to achieve?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 8, 2011)

mrkikiet said:


> i think we must be interpreting the video differently they had stopped well before you went passed. are you talking about this car or generic other occurences?
> 
> There is absolutely masses of space on that road.
> 
> and still, what is waving your hand and whistling going to achieve?



That particular car was just one of many. My gut told me it was borderline.

"cooeee ! - you completely failed to spot me - look out for bicycles in future"

That road is now the official access point for a cycle "facility".

I'm about to refit my car horn so they will definitely notice me next time.

I'm guessing you prefer to cycle in the gutter and not upset the "tax-payers" ?


----------



## Kanda (Apr 8, 2011)

IMO they have to come out slightly to see past the cars parked to their left and see if anything is coming.

 'Almost didn't stop'?? How do you almost not stop? They stopped. You don't half spin this shit at times


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 8, 2011)

Kanda said:


> IMO they have to come out slightly to see past the cars parked to their left and see if anything is coming.
> 
> 'Almost didn't stop'?? How do you almost not stop? They stopped. You don't half spin this shit at times



My edit at that point may have taken out the danger. 

Cars *do *come out carelessly at that junction on a regular basis and it was roughly the third incident that morning with drivers appearing to cut things too fine.
I'm usually much nearer the centre line at that point - if not over it. I was nervous because those other two cars had prevented that.

This was earlier today :-


----------



## Kanda (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes.. as I said, they should creep out slightly to be able to see traffic coming from the left if they want to turn right. There are parked cars obstructing their view... of course, they should check right as well...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm 50 years old, I've bicycled 40,000 miles over the past 23 years without a major incident.
I have a *huge *objection to being injured.
I rode motorcycles for 10 years before then so I see ever car as a threat.

People simply do not drive the way I do when I get behind the wheel of a car - it's a gut reaction - usually more clear when you see cars from behind where the drivers don't know where the handbrake is - edging into ASLs - maybe not in this case, but you can tell from the front that they are still in gear and thinking about where they want to be in 10 minutes rather than in 10 seconds.


----------



## mrkikiet (Apr 8, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> That particular car was just one of many. My gut told me it was borderline.
> 
> "cooeee ! - you completely failed to spot me - look out for bicycles in future"
> 
> ...


 
Haha - i bet they just think  -what the fuck is that cyclist waving and shrieking for, we are about 5 metres away from them and stationary.

i don't cycle in the gutter at all, but i also don't get raged about cars that are in a stationary position and driving carefully.

Have you thought about getting a trailer with a soundsystem on so that people are fully aware of where you are? you could add streamers and disco lights as well?


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 8, 2011)

> soundsystem on so that people are fully aware of where you are? you could add streamers and disco lights as well?


 Sounds good would a dynamo power that ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 8, 2011)

mrkikiet said:


> Haha - i bet they just think  -what the fuck is that cyclist waving and shrieking for, we are about 5 metres away from them and stationary.
> 
> i don't cycle in the gutter at all, but i also don't get raged about cars that are in a stationary position and driving carefully.
> 
> Have you thought about getting a trailer with a soundsystem on so that people are fully aware of where you are? you could add streamers and disco lights as well?




I suspect you think "Top Gear" is a good laugh ?


----------



## Kanda (Apr 8, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I suspect you think "Top Gear" is a good laugh ?


 
This just says how anti car you are and you can't ever see two sides in this sort of thing....

I've driven cars and cycled for 20 years, used to do approx 100k a year in the car all over the country without incident. So fucking what about stats of who has done what? You seem overly aggressive and think you own the road. you don't, it's for everyone


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 8, 2011)

Kanda said:


> This just says how anti car you are and you can't ever see two sides in this sort of thing....
> 
> I've driven cars and cycled for 20 years, used to do approx 100k a year in the car all over the country without incident. So fucking what about stats of who has done what? You seem overly aggressive and think you own the road. you don't, it's for everyone


Pedestrians first and then down from there in my book.

Cars are for people with disabilities or journeys over 5 miles - or in my case 25 - or when I need stuff delivered.

I demand no more from the caged community than I do from myself when forced to drive.


----------



## mrkikiet (Apr 8, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I suspect you think "Top Gear" is a good laugh ?


 
it could only be better if presented by Littlejohn.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 8, 2011)

mrkikiet said:


> it could only be better if presented by Littlejohn.


Methinks ye doth protest too much ...


----------



## mrkikiet (Apr 8, 2011)

i have watched it, i think it is ok.

i also think the blue car is fine and that waving and whistling is weird - they saw you, they stopped, what is the problem?


----------



## mrkikiet (Apr 8, 2011)

> I made a tit of myself by riding onto the pavement to bypass a dustcart and a building supplies lorry. And had to apologise to a resident who wasn't expecting me - or rather probably thought I was just another cyclist riding on the pavement on their way to and from the railway path



you _were_ just another cyclist riding on the pavement.

imagine if this had been a car - you would be up in arms shrieking about it and probably reporting them to the police.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 8, 2011)

mrkikiet said:


> you _were_ just another cyclist riding on the pavement.
> 
> imagine if this had been a car - you would be up in arms shrieking about it and probably reporting them to the police.



Oh do get out from up yourself - I did feel suitably guilty.

Where the feck did you spring from anyway - petrolhead ?


----------



## Kanda (Apr 8, 2011)

Just because someone disagrees with you , doesn't mean they're a petrol head...

Probably means they're reasonable and able to see both sides unlike yourself though...


----------



## mrkikiet (Apr 8, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Oh do get out from up yourself - I did feel suitably guilty.
> 
> Where the feck did you spring from anyway - petrolhead ?


 
haha, that is the first time i have ever been called a petrolhead - what do you base that on? my prolific posting in car threads and knowledge of the british motorway system?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 8, 2011)

If you're a cyclist you should be fairly passionate about yours and other cyclists' safety - just as getting behind the wheel of a car should be treated with due seriousness.

(yes I know that statistically it's passengers in cars who are most injured by cars, but pedestrians and cyclists kill *no one*.)


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 8, 2011)

i think i could kill a pedestrian if i cycled in to them fast enough..


----------



## mrkikiet (Apr 8, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> i think i could kill a pedestrian if i cycled in to them fast enough..


 
and they weren't wearing a helmet.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 9, 2011)

Cycled into town, picked up a Pieminster pie and then on to a secret location where I ate my lunch in the woods - thence to this field :-



Where I spent several hours soaking up the sunshine.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 10, 2011)

had a lovely 110 mile ride yesterday and topped out at 38.3mph. Awesome day.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 10, 2011)

110 ?  



I did a rather more relaxed 40 miles with a bunch of other middle-aged people over the Severn and Wye to Wales with a 2 hour break for lunch at Chepstow midway.

Unfortunately I left the video camera running over lunch so I have 1 and a half hours of video of a wall.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 11, 2011)

> Yesterday Race


 Race 
Well lovely sun Did one practices lap and two race laps. I would have been faster if it wasn't for my back hurting and others over taking me. 

edit:
no brick wall upload video


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 11, 2011)

This is the sort of place I will be commuting to over the next few weeks :-





(apologies for the grunts. I was filming this in an uncomfortable position)


----------



## plurker (Apr 11, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> but pedestrians and cyclists kill *no one*.)


29 pedestrians killed in Britain in accidents involving cyclists between 1998 and 2007. link

Although I don;t sispute that's a small number by comparison to cyclists kiilled by cars, that's still 29 peds killed by irresponsible cycling.

Anyway.
My bike seems to have developed a squeak when I go over bumps, even tiny ones, appears to be coming from the bars or headset - is this a 'need a service' warning squeak, or a 'need to squirt some oil somewhere' warning?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 11, 2011)

Never encountered that, but screws, generally, will need check-tightening at intervals.

I would be looking at rubber/metal, rather than metal/metal or bearings.

Do you have front suspension ?


----------



## plurker (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks gg, no suspension, no.  
Bike is regularly serviced, last one approx 1k miles ago.  The only change in my behaviour is that in the past 2 weeks I've moved office, and now have to quick-release my front wheel each day, so I'm wondering if this is related.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 11, 2011)

I gave it a full clean and degrease this weekend. toothbrushed all the winters rubbish out of it. 
felt quite good actually.


----------



## fredfelt (Apr 11, 2011)

A new barrier on a cycle path appeared a couple of weeks ago.  I complained to Highways agency - it had been removed for my commute today.  I also rode in on a new wheel so a good commute.


----------



## fredfelt (Apr 11, 2011)

plurker said:


> 29 pedestrians killed in Britain in accidents involving cyclists between 1998 and 2007. link
> 
> Although I don;t sispute that's a small number by comparison to cyclists kiilled by cars, that's still 29 peds killed by irresponsible cycling.


 
Is it 29 pedestrians killed by irresponsible cycling?  Or does it mean that 29 pedestrians have been killed in incidents which involve a bicycle and possibly another vehicle - regardless of fault?


----------



## Private Storm (Apr 11, 2011)

Or possibly involving peds being at fault? I've had numerous people step out in front of me when I've been going full pelt.


----------



## plurker (Apr 11, 2011)

the discussion's on the other thread, I was just refuting gentlegreen's assertion that cyclists kill *no-one* (his bolding), which is patently untrue


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 11, 2011)

plurker said:


> the discussion's on the other thread, I was just refuting gentlegreen's assertion that cyclists kill *no-one* (his bolding), which is patently untrue


I should have added "to all intents and purposes" ...


----------



## Geri (Apr 11, 2011)

Nightmare this evening. I was cycling through an underpass, the path is divided for walkers/cyclists. Two women were pushing their bikes and chatting, taking up both sides, and there was no room to pass them. I waited patiently hoping they would realise I was trying to get past and move over, but they seemed totally unaware of my presence, so I said very politely "Excuse me, please." One of them turned round, looked at me like I was a piece of shit, and said "There's grass there." Grrrrr!  I said to her "I don't want to cycle on the grass, that's what the path is for!" OK, I shouted it, then I cycled off really quickly as she was a hard looking piece of work and I didn't think I would stand much of a chance against her if it came to blows.

That put me in a bad mood for the rest of the journey. When I got to my street, a car was coming towards me and made no effort to move over (it was on my side of the road, and there was space for it to pull in on it's own side) making me have to overtake it on the right. The passenger window was open as I went by so I shouted "Do you want the whole fucking road?!"

Very bad tempered, I was.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 11, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> 110 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I only managed 195 miles on Sunday. Unfortunately I pulled a groin muscle right at the start and had to rely on painkillers to keep me going. Today I'm walking like a cripple 

Still it was nice and sunny


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Apr 12, 2011)

a_chap said:


> I only managed 195 miles on Sunday. Unfortunately I pulled a groin muscle right at the start and had to rely on painkillers to keep me going. Today I'm walking like a cripple



Out of interest, how do you plan out a 195 mile cycle?  Do you just go out where you fancy, or do you have a 200 mile route already in your head?


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 12, 2011)

a_chap said:


> I only managed 195 miles on Sunday. Unfortunately I pulled a groin muscle right at the start and had to rely on painkillers to keep me going. Today I'm walking like a cripple
> 
> Still it was nice and sunny


 
Eh?!? You 'only' managed 195 miles on Sunday?! Am I reading that right, or did you mean to say 19.5 or something? Is 195 miles even possible in one day? Or am I just really dim and are you being sarcastic


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2011)

Geri said:


> underpass
> 
> <...>
> 
> grass  .



I'm intrigued.


----------



## plurker (Apr 12, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> Eh?!? You 'only' managed 195 miles on Sunday?! Am I reading that right, or did you mean to say 19.5 or something?


If it was only 19.5 there would hardly be time for any painkillers to kick in 

ride in this morning was cool, but a little colder out than it looked so had to drop a gear and pump the legs faster to warm up.  Got a little annoyed and had a shout at a fella i see most days, he's slower than me but gets ahead as he RLJs every set, and he suddenly pulled out across me, no lifesaver or anything, and pushed me out over a pothole.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 12, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> Eh?!? You 'only' managed 195 miles on Sunday?! Am I reading that right, or did you mean to say 19.5 or something? Is 195 miles even possible in one day? Or am I just really dim and are you being sarcastic


 
No, I wasn't being sarcastic. 195 miles is very possible in one day even at my gently trundling pace. From start to finish it took me about 18 hours to do - I would have been a little quicker if I'd not been in such discomfort from the stupid pulled muscle.

You might want to Google to the word "Audax" and discover there's a whole world of long-distance cycling just waiting for you to discover


----------



## Private Storm (Apr 12, 2011)

Was a bit cold this morning and it seemed the wind was in my face all the way. Still, it was sunny enough for me to get off the train one stop early at Ashford instead of Staines and add an extra couple of miles to the journey. 

7/10


----------



## a_chap (Apr 12, 2011)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Out of interest, how do you plan out a 195 mile cycle?  Do you just go out where you fancy, or do you have a 200 mile route already in your head?


 
I used Google maps to help me find something that was about the right distance. Then I picked the "walking" option to help avoid busy roads - that refines the route a bit. Then I copied the whole thing into Microsoft Autoroute to create a GPX file which I can open with a program called "GPS Utility". I use that to program my old Garmin Geko 201 GPS sits permanently on the handlebars. Then I usually still get lost umpteen times 

ETA: next weekend I'm doing a similar distance ride, but this is an organised ride. So I'll have a route sheet and ready-made GPX file to use.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow - 195 miles just seems incredible to me. I did 100 once and nearly died - the thought that people do double that quite easily is quite hard for me to get my head around


----------



## Crispy (Apr 12, 2011)

My boss says he used to cycle London to Bristol and back on a weekend regularly in his youth


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 12, 2011)

Today was a pain, woke with a stiff neck and a puncture on my road bike. Used the mountain bike which isn't quite set up right and made my neck worse, pain now spreading down my shoulder.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2011)

Paid another visit to my enchanted field, but had to come home earlier than planned because there's quite a cool breeze blowing.

On the way back I got a teeny taste of city commuting and couldn't resist telling off a hairy youth on a Moulton who I witnessed going through three sets of red lights instead of engaging his brain and planning ahead.

Sadly I didn't video it.


----------



## turing test (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey 
I hadn’t posted here in a while.  I have been having great commutes lately because the weather here in Brisbane has been excellent.  It generally is around 15 in the morning getting up to 25 in the afternoon.  I have been pretty tired yesterday and Monday because I did some touring with my wife and a friend of our last weekend.  It was pretty easy but still tiring.  

I have switched to somewhat narrower tyres to try to elevate some of the wet weather slipping I was having.  Right now I have a 25 mm on the front and a 30 on the back, but have ordered some 28s.  I usually tour on these 32s but now am using a different set of wheels for tours so I can switch to narrow tyres when I commute.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 13, 2011)

first commute for a week as been off with lurgy 
was difficult but made it


----------



## mrkikiet (Apr 13, 2011)

jacket went back on this morning after the warmth of last week.

didn't feel the need to shout/squawk/whistle at any other cyclists or motorised road users.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 13, 2011)

I haven't been able to ride this week due to a pulled muscle. But I felt like shouting and squawking at motorists anyway


----------



## Ae589 (Apr 13, 2011)

Ended up shouting at a taxi driver trying to force me out of the lane.  He gave me the v's and called me a c*nt though, which was great.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2011)

mrkikiet said:


> jacket went back on this morning after the warmth of last week.
> 
> didn't feel the need to shout/squawk/whistle at any other cyclists or motorised road users.



I think even you might at least have raised your voice if this happened to you :-


----------



## plurker (Apr 13, 2011)

is your camera helmet or frame mounted, gg?  

If the former, then you need to pull more shoulderchecks...


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 13, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I think even you might at least have raised your voice if this happened to you :-


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2011)

It's on my handlebar, and just what have shoulder-checks to offer in these circumstances ?

Perhaps I should have been riding in the gutter too ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2011)

joustmaster said:


>



Ever considered getting some Bikeability training ?

http://www.lcc.org.uk/index.asp?PageID=378


----------



## Crispy (Apr 13, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I think even you might at least have raised your voice if this happened to you :-




You got overtaken on an otherwise empty street! How very dare he!


----------



## fredfelt (Apr 13, 2011)

Crispy said:


> You got overtaken on an otherwise empty street! How very dare he!


 
About 15m before a junction.  Most annoying.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2011)

Crispy said:


> You got overtaken on an otherwise empty street! How very dare he!



As I had nearly reached the centreline prior to turning right - at maybe 15mph = it's a slope.
I was only further to the left than I was because of the oncoming car and the parked cars on the right. Which explains why the car was over my side of the centreline and almost clipped my elbow.

A few seconds later and the car could have passed me *on the correct side for its intended course.*

My instinct would have made me expect the refuse lorry would have slowed down the very few following cars.

I hope no one here would have driven like that.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 13, 2011)

Ah, didn't realise you were turning right. Yeah he could've waited


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm anal about using road position to signal my intent.
Feck knows what was going through the brain of that cager - maybe he thought I should have been in the gutter.


I suspect you've done too much cycling in that thar Lunnun and forgotten how we do it In Bristol.


----------



## mrkikiet (Apr 13, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> As I had nearly reached the centreline prior to turning right - at maybe 15mph = it's a slope.
> I was only further to the left than I was because of the oncoming car and the parked cars on the right. Which explains why the car was over my side of the centreline and almost clipped my elbow.
> 
> A few seconds later and the car could have passed me *on the correct side for its intended course.*
> ...



were you signalling to let them know you were going to turn right?

i think as well as a rear-cam you need arm cams.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2011)

mrkikiet said:


> were you signalling to let them know you were going to turn right?
> 
> i think as well as a rear-cam you need arm cams.


I'm serious mate.

If you think that driver behaved reasonably, get yourself trained.

There were multiple cambers and two bends. All I had was the position of my bike.

Do you really think that idiot would have taken notice of my hand signals. (which I ordinarily give a great many of - even when I drive a car) ? I suspect I might have been dealing with a broken arm.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 13, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I suspect you've done too much cycling in that thar Lunnun and forgotten how we do it In Bristol.


 
There's truth to that. That would pass for polite driving in London - at least he gave you space


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2011)

Crispy said:


> There's truth to that. That would pass for polite driving in London - at least he gave you space



At least 6 inches


----------



## plurker (Apr 13, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> It's on my handlebar, and just what have shoulder-checks to offer in these circumstances ?


you'd have been aware that he was coming up fast behind you, and been aware that he might pull across you like that - is all.  I'm not defending the driver, was just curious if you did shouldercheck or not.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2011)

What would I have done with that knowledge ?
What are we talking about ? - a second ?

Assuming I didn't wobble into his path ?

The whole distance from the dustcart to the junction is about 528 feet.


----------



## swampy (Apr 13, 2011)

Windy on the way home today, so I was quite happy to engage in a bit of bus drafting.


----------



## Johnny.L (Apr 13, 2011)

Was a bit chilly today - needed my gloves again. No dramas though.


----------



## swampy (Apr 13, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I think even you might at least have raised your voice if this happened to you :-



I would have let the guy pass me before preparing to turn right, so as to avoid the situation you encountered.

Unless there were more cars behind him?

He should not have passed you however!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2011)

swampy said:


> I would have let the guy pass me before preparing to turn right, so as to avoid the situation you encountered.
> !


I'm having real difficulty squaring that with the video you posted.


I was going at a decent speed on a quiet road. I was committed.

Next time I will make sure I'm fully in primary much earlier.

Hopefully I'll have my horn refitted by then.

In my younger days I would have taken off after the barsteward and got in his way further on - though he was clearly planning to continue to drive too fast ...

Posting on youtube is probably more sensible.

I hope someone they know finds it ...


----------



## swampy (Apr 13, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm having real difficulty squaring that with the video you posted.


Why's that?

To me it seems you could've let the car pass without slowing your own right turn down, hence I would've let him pass me.

Regardless the car should not have passed you the way it did.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2011)

swampy said:


> Why's that?
> 
> To me it seems you could've let the car pass without slowing your own right turn down, hence I would've let him pass me.
> 
> Regardless the car should not have passed you the way it did.



I'm sorry, but how ?

Ride along in the gutter and then move to the centre of the road to turn right ?

The car clearly deliberately accelerated over the 100 yards behind me once past the dustcart I had also had to pass..
Doubtless it started off over to the left.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 13, 2011)

the car was going to fast and i would've been bit miffed. but i agree with others that it's not that big a deal on an empty road and you could've and prob should've pulled over a bit for your own safety as as you know, most drivers are a bit clueless with regards to cyclists.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 14, 2011)

ddraig said:


> you could've and prob should've pulled over a bit for your own safety .


 

I woish at least one of you would draw me a plan of action for next time. (my strategy next time I know I'm going to turn right in 176 yards on a quiet road that slopes downhill.

http://img808.imageshack.us/img808/6572/sceneofincident.jpg

You've turned 34 years of two-wheeled urban riding experience on its head. I clearly need retraining.

Maybe my video is misleading ?


----------



## turing test (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah it looks like pretty run of the mill reckless driving to me-nothing to get excited about. 

I always look behind when I turn right and so I think I would have seen him coming.  I don’t move to the left for that sort of shit as some of the other posters seem to be suggesting.  My reasoning being that if a driver is going to overtake me unsafely near an intersection

1 I would rather be farther away from the curb than closer to it due to pedestrians, parked cars road debris ect.   

2 I am more visible farther from the curb and in the traffic flow. 

3 They will pass too close wether I am one meter from the curb or three because they don’t care or realise that they are being unsafe.

4 Changing lane position while approaching an intersection sends an ambiguous message to the other users


----------



## Geri (Apr 14, 2011)

Some idiot pedestrian walked across my path, which put me off course, and I forgot to change gear in time - so I was kind of stationary when I changed gear, and my chain came off. So now I have filthy oily hands.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, pedestrians are definitely getting worse. I don't yet know how to herd them.

I had a spell last year of changing up much too soon and once literally tied the chain in a knot around the pedal.
I now carry surgical gloves and a dishcloth.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 14, 2011)

tt and gg i agree just mean to say that imo 176yds is a fair distance no? enough to pull in a bit and let nutter driver pass then pull back out safer for the turn as no other traffic


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 14, 2011)

ddraig said:


> tt and gg i agree just mean to say that imo 176yds is a fair distance no? enough to pull in a bit and let nutter driver pass then pull back out safer for the turn as no other traffic



I was committed. It was downhill and there was sod all traffic.
I knew when I passed the dustcart that I would be turning right 176 yards and as it turned out, 40 seconds later, so I aimed for the middle of the road in the usual way as soon as I could.

How could I have reacted in time to the sort of arsehole who got past the dustcart then floored it ?

http://img808.imageshack.us/img808/6572/sceneofincident.jpg


----------



## ddraig (Apr 14, 2011)

nevermind, you know best!

someone tweeted this as a cover for tomorrows independent


----------



## Geri (Apr 14, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Yes, pedestrians are definitely getting worse. I don't yet know how to herd them.
> 
> I had a spell last year of changing up much too soon and once literally tied the chain in a knot around the pedal.
> I now carry surgical gloves and a dishcloth.


 
I just wiped my hands on my trousers, they're black anyway.


----------



## turing test (Apr 14, 2011)

Very nice ride today, I left early so I got about 45 minutes in before work.  Yesterday in the graveyard I ride through I saw a shaved dog and her female owner.  Amusingly today I saw them again but headed toward the graveyard, owner was on a bicycle and the dog was trotting along beside her.  So I said good morning as I slowly rode by, but the lady didn’t seem to excited all she did was say to the dog “Follow me not him.”  

Probably I should have said “gooday” instead.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 15, 2011)

ddraig said:


> nevermind, you know best!]


It appears I do - which worries me greatly.


----------



## pootle (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely! Went swimming before work so left at 7am and roads were well quiet.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 15, 2011)

I was going to get the train part way today but when I got to the station the board said itr was delayed with no estimated arrival time so I ended up cycling all the way in anyway


----------



## fredfelt (Apr 15, 2011)

I also did a bit of early morning sport - an early morning jog.  Made my ride in slower than normal as a result but still enjoyable.  The extra sport should put me on form for a few extra pints tonight.


----------



## Geri (Apr 15, 2011)

I was just leaving the office when a cyclist on a racing bike went past me really, really fast - never seen anyone on a bike go that fast before, I was watching him with my mouth open. As he approached the corner of the square where I work, he was putting his right foot down to slow himself, but it was too late because a second or so after he disappeared from view, I heard an almighty CRASH! I cycled after him but he had picked himself up and was examining his bike by the time I reached him. I decided to spare his embarrassment by pretending not to notice what he had done.


----------



## swampy (Apr 15, 2011)

One of my pet hates, cars overtaking a stationary bus just as I'm cycling past it in the other direction 

Apart from that an enjoyable commute, the wind seems to have died down at last.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 17, 2011)

^ spit at windscreen 

Did same place as last weekend race. Did three laps had rest at end of each lap, No stopping on lap So that good sign 
It lovely in woods bluebells every were  didn't see any deer tho.


----------



## swampy (Apr 17, 2011)

Car doesn't like me overtaking another cyclist, not sure why as the opposing lane was clear ahead. I catch up a few lights down where some comedy swearing ensues...I don't think either of us comes out looking particularly gentlemanly :-/

Note: The road I was on was a 20 mph residential zone with cycles painted on the road.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 17, 2011)

"you fuck off"

"no, you fuck off"

"no, *you* fuck off"


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2011)

"nah, yaw fork orf maate" 
 indeed


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Why you honk at me 
Because I'm an ass hole. 

 road wide enough.
I had no bother on my ride did have a squire starring me out.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 17, 2011)

It's going to take a while for the petrol-heads to figure out what 20MPH actually *means*.

When they behave like that, doubtless there's a whole other lot of baggage in play - starting from the hefty proportion of their salary it takes to keep a sporty car on the road.

--------------------------------

Time marched on and I couldn't think of anywhere else, so had to settle for a rather dull Bristol to Bath and back - with a stop in the Botanic garden for token late lunch.


----------



## turing test (Apr 18, 2011)

Today a guy skid about a meter while turning right down a hill because my wife and I were turning left at the same intersection. I shook my head at his silly antics.  I guess he expected us to give up our right of way to him.  So he pulled up next to me and yelled something like "Did you swear at me?"  I said "get out of your truck."

Like most of them he drove off. Maybe I should say "get out of your ute" instead.


----------



## fredfelt (Apr 18, 2011)

Had to drive today 

Bloody cyclists


----------



## ringo (Apr 18, 2011)

Roads nice and quiet, weather lovely, its all good.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 18, 2011)

BigPhil said:


> Had to drive today
> 
> Bloody cyclists


----------



## plurker (Apr 18, 2011)

A lovely ride, after watching the marathon I was inspired to push myself a little harder, so got to work 10 mins earlier than usual.

Plenty of idiot riders about today, including one (with full indicator lights setup on his bike WTF?) who decided to jump up onto the pavement rather than RLJ on the road.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 18, 2011)

Pleasant, uneventful ride in. Sunshine made even Monday morning seem OK.


----------



## mrkikiet (Apr 18, 2011)

plurker said:


> Plenty of idiot riders about today, including one (with full indicator lights setup on his bike WTF?)


don't give GG ideas.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 18, 2011)

mrkikiet said:


> don't give GG ideas.



I've given serious thought to rear ones, but it's finding room on the handlebar for switches that's the problem - and it's not *that *often that I can't give hand signals.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 18, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Pleasant, uneventful ride in. Sunshine made even Monday morning seem OK.


 
this here too, getting in earlier and half term bliss


----------



## Onket (Apr 18, 2011)

As above applies to me too, except I was late because I left home too late.


----------



## IC3D (Apr 18, 2011)

Suns out and some twunt in a black gti tries to kill me jumping a red


----------



## turing test (Apr 19, 2011)

I had a little bit of rain on the way in, so I went really slow.  It's cleared up now which is a good thing as I am planning on going by grocery shopping on the way home.  One of the office managers is standing by the door making it difficult for me to slip out early.  Whats worse is one of my coworkers is standing there talking to the guy.  

I am getting ready to do about a 9 day tour down in southern queensland and will need to change my wheels soon.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 19, 2011)

turing test said:


> I am getting ready to do about a 9 day tour down in southern queensland and will need to change my wheels soon.



*green with envy*


----------



## girasol (Apr 19, 2011)

I decided to give the most direct, shortest (only by about 300 m), and busiest route a try this morning and got to work in under 30 minutes  (29:30 to be precise), whereas normally it takes about 35 minutes on the longer, quieter route.  Also my average speed went up from 18km/h normally to 20km/h today.  Maybe those lung busting hills I conquered in the London Classic improved my leg power   Either that or I was pedalling faster to get away from the cars 

Mind you, it's half term so the roads aren't really that busy, so I think I'll be sticking to the longest route...  Or maybe I'll take this route in the morning and the longest one on the way home - as I tried the shortest one on the way home before and it was horrendous, polluted, and took just as long...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 19, 2011)

lush lush lush and lots of cyclists about


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 19, 2011)

Annoyingly, as per usual, I take a few weeks off and miss the effortless, sunny commutes with the school run off the roads ... 

I spent a few hours yesterday afternoon in my favourite field failing to capture on video the bird of prey that was probably a bit pissed off that I was in the middle of its field scaring off its dinner.

Today I have to wait in for a delivery scheduled for 4pm 

EDIT :- tea has arrived, so the day is mine - if I can think of somewhere to go.

I was going to have a work stand delivered this week, but I'm going to see if I can pick a park tool pcs-9 up from a shop instead - also need to get new wheels with disc hubs and a set of Avid BB7s.


----------



## plurker (Apr 19, 2011)

beautiful ride, marred only by a UPS driver who decided he would scream off the lights by the Imperial War Museum and then turn left, cutting across about 4 riders who were on the nearside. I swung round out to pass on the outside and called him a twat though, so all was good.  
Then I dropped my wheel while doing the qr , and the brake disc sliced through my finger so lots of blood ensued.  Less good.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 19, 2011)

girasol said:


> I decided to give the most direct, shortest (only by about 300 m), and busiest route a try this morning and got to work in under 30 minutes  (29:30 to be precise), whereas normally it takes about 35 minutes on the longer, quieter route.  Also my average speed went up from 18km/h normally to 20km/h today.  Maybe those lung busting hills I conquered in the London Classic improved my leg power   Either that or I was pedalling faster to get away from the cars
> 
> Mind you, it's half term so the roads aren't really that busy, so I think I'll be sticking to the longest route...  Or maybe I'll take this route in the morning and the longest one on the way home - as I tried the shortest one on the way home before and it was horrendous, polluted, and took just as long...


 
When did you change your name, I've just worked out who you are from your time into work.

My cycle commute was nice today, saw some deer and lots of ponies in the morning and the sunrise was really nice and the ride home was sunny but not too warm


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Just has my best so far night ride. Rested by lakeside at sunset watching bats dance above lake  Killed off one of my hills i'v been trying to get up, much easyer as ground is hard & dusty.

11.90 miles

Thinking about getting another magicshine


----------



## turing test (Apr 20, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Thinking about getting another magicshine


 
Did you have one that failed?  Please elaborate as I am thinking of buying a light and considered that brand.

Before coming to work I put my touring wheels on my bike and reinstalled the front rack on my wife’s bike.  Unfortunately while installing the rack I realised that her front tyre had gone flat.  Bugger! one step forward and one step back. 

I also need to do is install a bike computer on hers and purchase a valve extender bc my touring wheels a mavic cpx 30 and right now all my spares are short valve.

Anyway the ride to work was really nice but to short because I had to come straight here.  

I have developed a sore right elbow, I think it’s related to using my rollers, and I am a little worried that the touring will make it worse.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Apr 20, 2011)

Commuted in for the first time since my accident in December. Not as unfit as I thought I might be, left leg still pretty sore in out of the saddle mode.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 20, 2011)

I averaged about 20mph this morning and I didn't even feel like I was pushing that hard either. I'm in the process of getting my fitness levels back up after the winter break so I'm only doing 8 miles in the morning then 21 on the way home, I've got next week off work so I'm planning on doing some nice longer rides and on the 8th May I'm doing a 66 mile ride for the British Heart Foundation If you want to sponsor me you can do it here so I need to get ready for that as well.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Er small screen...
Error


----------



## girasol (Apr 20, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> When did you change your name, I've just worked out who you are from your time into work.
> 
> My cycle commute was nice today, saw some deer and lots of ponies in the morning and the sunrise was really nice and the ride home was sunny but not too warm


 
I changed it a while ago   Because I had to, long story...  I need to take my laptop to work on Thursday, do people cycle with their laptops, and do they survive? (the laptop I mean...).  I don't have a pannier, so I'd be carrying it in my rucksack.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 20, 2011)

girasol said:


> I need to take my laptop to work on Thursday, do people cycle with their laptops, and do they survive? (the laptop I mean...).  I don't have a pannier, so I'd be carrying it in my rucksack.


 
I suspect a rucksack will treat it a lot more kindly - though I have been known to carry one in my rear basket well-cushioned ....


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 20, 2011)

> Did you have one that failed



No more light  I'll get a cable Y from DX or bestofferbuy
2nd MS head only 30quid


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 20, 2011)

You'll upset those owls


----------



## turing test (Apr 20, 2011)

You mean my Tawny Frog Mouths? Hooty Toot and his friend haven't been by in a while so I don't think better lights will bother them.

Anyway your a fine one to talk about weird lights!


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'll be riding so fast I'll been & gone before they know it 
Yer right


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 20, 2011)

girasol said:


> I changed it a while ago   Because I had to, long story...  I need to take my laptop to work on Thursday, do people cycle with their laptops, and do they survive? (the laptop I mean...).  I don't have a pannier, so I'd be carrying it in my rucksack.


 
I often take a laptop in my ruck sack.

Last year I took a full desktop machine gaffa taped to my back. That looked a bit mental


----------



## girasol (Apr 20, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> I often take a laptop in my ruck sack.
> 
> Last year I took a full desktop machine gaffa taped to my back. That looked a bit mental


 
  Please tell me photos were taken!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 20, 2011)

I took my new PC home from work gaffer-taped to my rear basket - but it was in kit form and I settled for re-using the case ..


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 20, 2011)

girasol said:


> Please tell me photos were taken!


 
Sadly not. I was by my self and had badly underestimated the bag size that I would need. Its very difficult to gaffa tape one to your own back too.


----------



## plurker (Apr 20, 2011)

I'd just like to apologise to the fella riding the greeny/blue bianchi on Baylis Rd this morning.  I did a shouldercheck and there was no-one but then suddenldy there you were. Sorry about cutting in front of ya, was trying to avoid a van!


----------



## Onket (Apr 20, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> on the 8th May I'm doing a 66 mile ride for the British Heart Foundation If you want to sponsor me you can do it here so I need to get ready for that as well.


 
Just had to get a password reminder from them, which is going to my non-work address, so I'll do it tonight mate. All the best with it.


----------



## chintz (Apr 20, 2011)

lovely extended commute to work, however forgot a change of clothes so am rocking the cycling short look all day


----------



## ringo (Apr 20, 2011)

Puncture on the way home last night, but managed to limp home before it went completely flat. Then forgot about it and had to fix it this morning before leaving.

Saw someone ride straight into a metal bollard on the way in, straight over the handlebars. Luckily he was more embarrassed than injured.


----------



## ringo (Apr 20, 2011)

dp


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 20, 2011)

chintz said:


> lovely extended commute to work, however forgot a change of clothes so am rocking the cycling short look all day


 
nice.


----------



## turing test (Apr 20, 2011)

Ha that is something I avoid like the clap. I would cycle home first


----------



## hiccup (Apr 20, 2011)

I did that the other day. Sat at my desk in my sweaty cycling garms for an hour or so, then cracked and went and bought new jeans and shirt in TK Maxx. Then all my colleagues took the piss out of my shiny purple shirt all day. Fuckers.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 21, 2011)

I always have a change of clothes at work. The shirt I take in is for the next day - gives any creases a chance to drop out.
I even have pants and socks.


----------



## Onket (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd do that but there's nowhere to hang it.

GG- Tell me about your car horn.....


----------



## Private Storm (Apr 21, 2011)

Lovely today. Total distance from my house to the train station and then from Feltham to work was a nice 9 miles, at a steady 12mph and burning 400 calories (apparently, thanks Runkeeper!). Will do the same on the way home....and then have 4 pints of cider to cancel out the calories burnt


----------



## pootle (Apr 21, 2011)

Not the greatest. Was so hungover I thought I was going to vomit cycling this morning.

The sunshine and quieter roads were lovely though!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 21, 2011)

i sometimes dont bother changing after sitting with window open to cool down or being lazy


----------



## ddraig (Apr 21, 2011)

nice commute today, well busy and Cardiff rammed


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 21, 2011)

Onket said:


> GG- Tell me about your car horn.....



You need a 12 volt lighting battery permanently on your bike to run it !

I don't have it fitted at the moment, but came across it and a relay the other day when I was mucking out my hutch...



Main dilemma is what to use for a button and where to mount it .. I once had my button short out while I was filtering and while I stopped to yank the wire off, a motorist actually got out of his car and started shouting at the one behind - completely ignored me !

what I've been holding out for is a slightly less loud one capable of playing "La Cucaracha" or the "Mexican hat dance" for when approaching pedestrians who look like they might ignore a bell ... or maybe after some idiot has pointlessly overtaken you and you're going past them 

The Air Zound is a better choice for most people.


----------



## fredfelt (Apr 21, 2011)

That's a good balance you have found there Private Storm!

I also have an app (cardio trainer) which tracks your runs / bike rides.  What I find interesting is the difference in how I feel for burning the same amount of calories with a different activity.  For instance 1000 calories on a bike ride barely tires me, however if I run to burn 1000 calories I'm worn out.  

Regardless of how the calories are spent it's equally as enjoyable replacing them with beer.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 21, 2011)

ddraig said:


> i sometimes dont bother changing after sitting with window open to cool down or being lazy



I always change, but on Monday I can get away with not washing (Bath on Sunday) .. 

I generally have to wash at work though because I don't bother the previous evening when I get home, and I sleep in the (clean) tee shirt I change into, then cycle in the next morning wearing it. 
I've upped my game in that I used to hang tee shirts up dry and sleep / cycle to work in them - so I freely admit I avoided getting close to people before I'd washed and changed - but I have a washing machine and 20-odd tee shirts so it's not a problem.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm still in my shorts right now. In this weather, it makes sense. Change of T-shirt though.


----------



## Onket (Apr 21, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> You need a 12 volt lighting battery permanently on your bike to run it !
> 
> I don't have it fitted at the moment, but came across it and a relay the other day when I was mucking out my hutch...
> 
> ...


 
I've heard horse noises being blasted out before.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Apr 21, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> The Air Zound is a better choice for most people.



The Air Zound is great. Particularly entertaining on club rides.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Last night rode to church after gym in the morning legs BURNED. Nice site grass been cut outside church so will be sitting there tonight from eight listening to the bell ringers 

Got dark early last night


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 21, 2011)

Bi-monthly shopping trip to the steep side of town for coffee  this morning.



0.16 miles, 25 percent gradient, 2.5 minutes, 3.84 MPH. 28 tooth front, 34 tooth back. 26 inch wheel 21.4 inch gear.

Hottest day of the year so far. 

I also stopped off at a bike shop on the way back to order a couple of wheels and a complete set of Avid BB7 cable disc brakes - probably a few quid more than I could have found online, but they've been helpful before and seem to be worth supporting.

Also, it's embarrassing to have wheels delivered to work, and I still have the remains of the old ones under my desk waiting to be stripped down for spares  

I've settled for Mavic 721 super-strong rims again - even though they are poor value when used with rim brakes, but it means at least I have the *option *of reconnecting the rim brakes in an emergency - paranoid logic perhaps ..

I've done it in advance of failure this time so I will now have two spare wheels - which I may need if I take the new ones back for checking at 6 weeks - I'll make up a couple of wheel-carrying  brackets for my rear basket.

£350 all-in Not cheap, this cycling lark. 

I'm also working out the best way to get a Park Tools PSC-9 repair stand home.

I reckon if I got Evans to order it in, I could gaffer-tape it to my rack supports ...


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 21, 2011)

> I reckon if I got Evans to order it in, I could gaffer-tape it to my rack supports


 Or have them deliver to home or Neighbour 
You got stand  ?

Promo Code: EASTM15 15% off 

Video big hill


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 21, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Or have them deliver to home or Neighbour
> You got stand  ?
> 
> Promo Code: EASTM15 15% off



Thanks - you may have convinced to take a gamble on being home next wee  when they call 

It's just that if I'm not in, I might have to collect it from who knows where .. though my two new hard drives were left in the hedge yesterday 

"currently unavailable"


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 21, 2011)

And downhill ...





It mightn't be so bad if there was a nice sand dune at the end - or even a field.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 22, 2011)

It wasn't a cycle commute because I'm not working today but I was up at 5 to do a lovely 40mile ride. I am now drinking a beer I didn't finish last night


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 22, 2011)

Did you eat something before setting out so early ?


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 22, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Did you eat something before setting out so early ?


 
2 hot cross buns


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 22, 2011)

Gillian Mckeith would Shit her self (then examined it) at your breakfast of two buns and a beer. I think its ace


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 22, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> Gillian Mckeith would Shit her self (then examined it) at your breakfast of two buns and a beer. I think its ace


 
and fags and pringles now.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 22, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> and fags and pringles now.


 
good work


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 24, 2011)

Small trip out 4.8mile got puncher. Took photos of sun setting  
Must get rid of turning round back so soon.










mm tubeless does look alot of fucking about!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 25, 2011)

Those look like the thorns from hell !


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 25, 2011)

Killed 3 and a half hours of my life by starting off in the general direction of Bath, found myself there, so nipped across to sit by the canal and watch the fish tucking into the fornicating flies as they laid their eggs.

On the way there someone gesticulated in my direction - I'm sure they shouted "fatty" at me. 
In fact the whole group looked in my direction ...

Maybe they knew I might be videoing them ?



I watched the footage closely and can't detect anyone being behind me - though perhaps I left them behind ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 26, 2011)

When I stopped for a sit-down during yesterday's ride, I realised I have a callous on my right thumb from changing gear -  like you get if you do manual work for a living...

I also get nerve and back problems and almost always cramp - though I will be trying adding magic tablets to my water for my next long ride and drinking in advance.

I suspect that at some point I will have to consider having different bikes for different purposes and having expert help getting my long distance one set up.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 26, 2011)

Did someone mention lights a few posts ago? I've recently bought a Schmidt dynamo hub and a Supernova E3 Pro light in preparation for starting the proper long rides later in the year. The amount of light the E3 Pro produces is astonishing. Highly recomended!


----------



## Onket (Apr 26, 2011)

Got shouted at by a pedestrian this morning. I was going through a green light and she was trying to cross the road when the red man was showing. My fault, of course.


----------



## ringo (Apr 26, 2011)

Onket said:


> Got shouted at by a pedestrian this morning. I was going through a green light and she was trying to cross the road when the red man was showing. My fault, of course.


 
Yeah I get that quite often, always by the junction next to Smithfields market where for some reason pedestrians think traffic lights are optional.

Puncture half way in this morning, second in two weeks. 10 minutes to replace inner tube so not too bad.


----------



## fredfelt (Apr 26, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> When I stopped for a sit-down during yesterday's ride, I realised I have a callous on my right thumb from changing gear -  like you get if you do manual work for a living...
> 
> I also get nerve and back problems and almost always cramp - though I will be trying adding magic tablets to my water for my next long ride and drinking in advance.
> 
> I suspect that at some point I will have to consider having different bikes for different purposes and having expert help getting my long distance one set up.


 
You should see a physio, perhaps a Chiropractor or an osteopath.  Repeat pain is a sign that you need to get something seen to.  I know a few sporting sorts who have seen specialist's (including myself) and are always pleased with the results.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 26, 2011)

They would need to be a cycling specialist though as I'm only going to get back on my imperfect bike afterwards 

To be honest, my biggest problem is leaning my right shoulder against the wall when operating the internetz ...

I'm doing what I can - getting handlebar extensions for a start...


----------



## fjydj (Apr 28, 2011)

Very sad commute today, just discovered the crash I passed this morning was a fatal crash of a lady cyclist killed by a PHS waste truck driver.

http://www.lfgss.com/thread64209.html

RIP Naoko


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 29, 2011)

40 or 50 mile ride to Shirenewton (Drenewydd Gelli-farch) and back. We got there too soon to be ready for lunch so we made our way back by a different scenic route - back  over the bridge and found a pub this side. I had Crab mezzaluna pasta, with ginger & chilli, wilted pak choi, in some sort of sauce ..... but I wish I'd ordered a salad starter too ..
The NZ Merlot at least had detectable acidity and natural tannins.

On the way back we passed through Avonmouth where I think I caught a whiff of the last vestiges of the chemical industry.

A bit further along the road I noticed a smell of burning PC and assumed it was the locals illegally processing copper scrap.

.... when I got home I realised it was my lighting cables.

Fortunately the cable melted before the battery exploded.


----------



## girasol (Apr 29, 2011)

Had an accidental epic bike ride due to poor map reading skills this morning, what was meant to be a leisurely 20km ride turned into 40km...  I suck at reading maps


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 29, 2011)

I dread having to actually find my way anywhere - and on a bike you need the hills to be at the right part of the day..


----------



## a_chap (Apr 29, 2011)

Have spent The Wedding day checking, cleaning and lubricating my bike for tomorrow's 250 mile ride thorough south Wales.

Have a constant eye on the weather forecasts...


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 29, 2011)

_what that smell ............._


----------



## ddraig (Apr 29, 2011)

a_chap said:


> Have spent The Wedding day checking, cleaning and lubricating my bike for tomorrow's 250 mile ride thorough south Wales.
> 
> Have a constant eye on the weather forecasts...


  bloody good luck with that! was in Brecon earlier and it was thunder lightning heavy rain and big hailstones, had to pull over and that was in a car


----------



## stavros (Apr 30, 2011)

Got out dead early this morning before it got too hot and it was great. I'm going a lot faster now I'm in the flatlands of Hampshire rather than the "cols" of Somerset.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 30, 2011)

Ripped out and replaced all the melted wires on my bike, eliminated a potential future snag.
Couldn't be sure where the short happened, but luckily a dry solder joint failed on the main switch - protecting the battery - so I will be organising a proper fuse of some kind ...

Got to get my finger out and get my new control box made - I have the new buttons and the relays, I just haven't been able to find the correct size mini food containers ...



Cleaned and oiled my transmission ..... I'm supposed to be doing things in the garden today, I'm tired after yesterday and there's another short ride tomorrow, but this sunshine is probably much too tempting -, but a certain field beckons ...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 1, 2011)

30 or so miles to Bath via Landsdown.

All went swimmingly until someone else we know and who I was on a ride with on Friday caught up with us and charged off to rejoin a different ride. A few hundred yards further on he leaps a bit too high off a kerb and his suspension fork comes apart - hits the ground with his forehead - masses of blood - he was carted off to hospital, we put the forks back together and amazingly, one of the others managed to ride one handed while towing the other bike the whole 12 miles. He must have an arm of steel.

Lots of blood. 

Unstoppable the lad is, I hope all goes well. He answered his phone when we were at his mum's house ...


----------



## a_chap (May 2, 2011)

ddraig said:


> bloody good luck with that! was in Brecon earlier and it was thunder lightning heavy rain and big hailstones, had to pull over and that was in a car


 
Was very, very lucky with the weather! Instead of rain it was clear blue sky all day and evening, so rather than get soaked I got a bit sunburned instead. It did rain a bit around 3am when I was ten miles from the finish, but I am not going to complain about that.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2011)

Bloody typical. Hardly any cramp following yesterday's exertions, I move awkwardly in bed and do something to my neck.

Anyone got a spare neck brace ?

I'm supposed to be gardening today - and have to cycle to the garden shop for tomato plants I didn't get around to sowing ...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2011)

After yesterday's experience, and thinking about tagalongs and trailers, I thought I would Google for images of bikes towing other bikes ...



http://www.culturechange.org/cms/content/view/506/1/

I'm definitely going to have a go at this.

Before next week all I need to do is make a bracket to carry two new wheels home painlessly attached to the sides of my rear basket ...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2011)

And another :-



Looks like keeping the wheel on is the way to stop the towed bike flopping over ...

Time to enhance my rear luggage facilities. I may have to make changes anyway when I attach my new disc brake.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 2, 2011)

Can we get a full picture of your commuting rig GG? From the glimpses I can see of the Jubilee Clips and wiring from a Lancaster it looks like it could be pretty special.


----------



## dlx1 (May 2, 2011)

> GG - kerb and his suspension fork comes apart


  how these break so easy !
looks a bit windy out there today -  may pop out late


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2011)

DownwardDog said:


> Can we get a full picture of your commuting rig GG? From the glimpses I can see of the Jubilee Clips and wiring from a Lancaster it looks like it could be pretty special.



I've posted it plenty of times and it's on my website.

The key thing is that it has to carry 250lbs of me plus supplies not only 9 miles a day on rough roads, but also 50 miles into the country most Sundays - at least 2,000 miles a year - so at its heart is a strong frame, the strongest wheels I can reasonably afford, kevlar-reinforced tyres, and transmisson / brakes in good order.
As for my lights, I keep trying to remember what it was like cycling to work and back with just those old-fashioned two cell 1 watt incandescents. 
I see cycling as probably more safety-critical even than driving.

I'm non-plussed if I'm laughed-at by all the cliques - be they lycra-clad, off-roaders or fixie or even CTC Sunday riders.

The only *car *I ever actually enjoyed driving was a 2CV... I've just managed to get 8 small tomato plants 2 miles home in a box on my rear basket relatively unscathed.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> how these break so easy !



Friday was the first time I'd seen him since last autumn and I *did *recount my story to him, but I doubt it really registered. He fixes other people's bikes for a living, so I assumed all was well. The guy he was with yesterday had a brand new £1300 bike and had apparently been trying to tell him his fork needed replacing ...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 4, 2011)

I got stuck behind this guy last night on the way home. :-



*And *this morning 

I may offer him some elastic ...


----------



## dlx1 (May 4, 2011)

Just me riding about in woodland didn't see anyone 
On a sign said 30 hectors. What ever a hector is.

no pissy 5 miles today  11.65miles


----------



## gentlegreen (May 4, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> On a sign said 30 hectors. What ever a hector is.
> 
> no pissy 5 miles today  11.65miles



11.65 bumpy miles too. 

That's a much better view than I've been getting lately !

By all accounts a Hector is 10,000 "ors"


----------



## turing test (May 5, 2011)

*maintenance after a tour*

My wife and I got back from touring northern New South Wales up to the edge of the Gold Coast last Sunday.  We did about 650 K pretty much all of it very rural.  I am about to get some pictures from the first four days from a guy we rode with.  He left us after a big loop down there before we headed up by ourselves.

Because it rained a lot we slept in pubs rather than camping.  We were also on dirt roads for at least 150 k of that.  Because we tour on our commuters and because of all the rain and mud there was a lot of work to be done on the commuting bikes this week.  

Based on a measurement both chains needed replacement.  According to my records I only got 1000K out of the 8 speed Sram I always use on my bike.  I have no idea how much my wife got out of her Shimano, but it had been replaced with another 8 speed Sram.  After switching those out both bikes still seemed to run smoothly.   

My wife got some chain suck early on and it seemed to move her front derailleur a bit.  She is picky as hell about chain rub so we fixed it on the fly, but the repair was crap and so I took care of that at the same time I swapped her chain.  It was funny; the front cage was catching the rear derailleur cable on the chain stay.  We didn’t notice that until the last day of the tour so I just left it.  I did that today and if she still has complaints it’s going to the shop.  I hate adjusting her front derailleur.

I use a set of wheels to tour and a set to commute.  The tourers came off a day after I swapped the chain to make sure the touring cogs (26) were still good.  They are and so are the cogs I commute on (23).  

I rewrapped my left handlebar tape for about the 5th time.  This time I double wrapped it using the ancient tape that was already there plus some even older stuff that I took of my wife’s road bike a year ago.  I need to carbon date that tape.    

Finally I changed two tubes in my commuter tyres.  We got two flats over the course of the tour and after I patch a tube I always take a tube out that I know is good and replace it with the recently patched one.  Then the other tube becomes the spare I carry.

Was that dull commuter/tourer maintenance or what?!?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 8, 2011)

I swear they've run out of good metal the rate I get through chains, cassettes and even wheel rims these days.
I'm trying a SRAM 850 chain after getting through two Shimano HG40s and a Shimano Cassette in only 9 months / 1500 miles / 2400 KM
I should be collecting my new wheels and BB7 disc brakes next Saturday - with a view to getting decent life out of my *rims*.

Having seen one in action today, I'm definitely getting myself a Park tools PCS9 workstand - it's the biz.

-------------

The slowest Sunday ride ever today. It was designed to get irregular cyclists used to the idea of going further than the park, and once some gear probs had been fixed, at least one of the two slowest riders (the 11 year old) was really getting the hang of it - though her dad was having to tell her which gears to select.

It made me wonder what my riding was like when I first switched from a Lambretta to a borrowed 10-speed 24 years ago - I'm guessing I didn't use the 52 tooth front cog much, if at all, and the 42 tooth one meant I walked the hills on my commute for 13 years (!) until I'd switched to a hybrid and ridden that for several years.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 8, 2011)

I came up with a rough plan for the ultimate chain-cleaner :-


----------



## dlx1 (May 8, 2011)

none name one 8quid


----------



## gentlegreen (May 9, 2011)

Those things are OK as far as they go, but the reservoir's too small and the whole transmission needs to be cleaned. I've heard white spirit touted as a good re-usable solution though I doubt any cheap pump would tolerate it, so I would have to fill the top reservoir manually. My chain cleaner probably makes chains dirtier now, so I only use it every few weeks and use WD40 and a rag inbetween times...

I'm thinking of a process that you would leave running for maybe half an hour.

I would doubtless actually use a stripped-down chain-cleaner as the business end of my machine.

The smell of it is an issue for me though - given my "garage" is actually my downstairs front room...


----------



## fredfelt (May 9, 2011)

I tried one of those chain cleaners (the plastic one) and I was not very impressed.

I've found the best thing to be Green Oil Chain Cleaner.  Their brush is also very good. http://www.green-oil.net/


----------



## gentlegreen (May 9, 2011)

As I expected, the new cycle facility that daily gives me grief - thanks to its enormous bollard, is being misunderstood by the people using it, and instead of joining the road opposite said bollard, are continuing up the pavement. Note the new cycle route symbol on the road.






(there is an *uphill *cycle lane on the pavement opposite.)

Due to the size of the bollard, I regret to say I am now deliberately breaking the law whenever the traffic  has blocked my way past on the left hand side, but is clear on the wrong side of the road.

The irony of the cars also sharing the pavement hasn't escaped me and I did feel a little guilty shouting at this young woman this morning.


----------



## fredfelt (May 9, 2011)

Not a commute, but I'd thought I'd share a couple of pictures of when I went out for a sundowner yesterday evening.

The curious cows lined up to investigate my bike.  They were particularly inquisitive of my handlebars and bar end shifters:


----------



## mrkikiet (May 9, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Due to the size of the bollard, I regret to say I am now deliberately breaking the law whenever the traffic  has blocked my way past on the left hand side, but is clear on the wrong side of the road.
> 
> The irony of the cars also sharing the pavement hasn't escaped me and I did feel a little guilty shouting at this young woman this morning.


So this person was cycling on the pavment, which had loads of cars parked on it and you shouted at them? bizarre behaviour.

what would happen if someone shouted at you when you were bending the rules to suit you around your bollard?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 9, 2011)

I reckon us cyclists emit a particularly powerful whiff, and doubtless it gets left on the bike itself.

(re. cows)

We certainly seem to set off every dog for miles when groups of us go cycling.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 9, 2011)

mrkikiet said:


> So this person was cycling on the pavment, which had loads of cars parked on it and you shouted at them? bizarre behaviour.
> 
> what would happen if someone shouted at you when you were bending the rules to suit you around your bollard?


I shouted at them in an informative tone rather than an admonitory one ..

My main concern is with the Daily Fail / local rag's incessant "all cyclists jump red lights" and "cyclists daily almost kill me riding on the pavement".
... that, and getting cyclists to stake their claim on the roads - as is their right.. 

The problem is that hardly anyone - even cyclists, actually do anything about badly thought-through cycle facilities - perhaps she'll speak to someone about it. 

My own action with regards the bollard may well end up being videoed and put online. (in actual fact I have already videoed them).


----------



## joustmaster (May 9, 2011)

I got stopped by an plain clothed police on a boris bike last week, as I was about to jump a red light. But the light changed so I just cycled off.


----------



## ddraig (May 9, 2011)

lovely day, bit tough and windy here tho


----------



## hiccup (May 9, 2011)

Drove in today, as had to drop the car off at the garage which is near work. It took 35 minutes. Takes 12 on a bike. Remembered why I never drive to work.


----------



## Private Storm (May 9, 2011)

Weekend in Amsterdam has taken it out of me and I cheated and got the train to the closest station to work, making the total journey about 2 miles instead of 9. Will make up for it on the way home though. Honest.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 9, 2011)

Some sort of crash on the Bristol to Bath path at a key pinch point after a slope where one tends to pick up speed.

I'm very embarrassed to say I approached the scene too quickly for someone with 34 years' experience on two wheels - I at least could have set an example. 

It's getting to be a bit like a motorway during rush hour - masses more bikes this year - especially with the brilliant weather.


----------



## a_chap (May 9, 2011)

Inquisitive cows giving my bike trailer the once-over.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2011)

Glorious morning, masses of people in steel boxes clogging the roads. 
Who would *choose *to drive a car ?

It was such perfect cycling weather I peered through several windows as I passed - all sealed-up with a 20-something inside - probably heading for the same place as me, or two other employers further up the road.

One day they'll all be chipped and we'll see what's what.

It got so bad I was almost tempted to join the pavement cyclists.


----------



## ddraig (May 10, 2011)

tough today, against the wind!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2011)

a_chap said:


> Inquisitive cows giving my bike trailer the once-over.



That's a handy-looking trailer. Before too long I'm going to have to get something organised.



http://campaign-design.blogspot.com/2010_08_01_archive.html


----------



## ringo (May 10, 2011)

Great cycling at the moment. Joined a pack of about 50 cyclists on Kennington Road this morning, the most I've ever seen at once. An angry faced pedestrian walked straight out in to the crowd and took out one of the faster riders. Poor bloke looked to have hurt his hand/wrist in the fall and received a mouthful of abuse from the aggressive twat too.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2011)

Another Youtuber caught me on camera yesterday :-


----------



## Private Storm (May 11, 2011)

I've upped my commute so that it is 9 miles in each direction (with a little break in between while I get on the train). Up till now, has been fine, bit knackered when I get to work/home, but nothing major. This morning I felt completely wiped out on the journey, unbelieveably sluggish and slow and hardly any energy. Not enjoyable at all. I think that I perhaps need to start looking at what I eat/drink and see what I can do to ensure I've got at least *some* energy in the morning. 

(Actually was going along at an average of 13mph according to Runkeeper, but felt less than half of that  )


----------



## turing test (May 11, 2011)

I had a job interview so I rode my rollers and took the bus to work.  Didn't get the job so I rode the rollers again after work.  

It was a pretty good work out.


----------



## ExtraRefined (May 11, 2011)

Tried a new route this morning, trying to avoid the traffic. It was shit - at least 15 minutes longer due to extra hills, and barely quieter. 

My £10 MD80 helmet cam is pretty good though, today it mostly just recorded me huffing up 5% inclines like a fat fuck.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 11, 2011)

Private Storm said:


> I've upped my commute so that it is 9 miles in each direction (with a little break in between while I get on the train). Up till now, has been fine, bit knackered when I get to work/home, but nothing major. This morning I felt completely wiped out on the journey, unbelieveably sluggish and slow and hardly any energy. Not enjoyable at all. I think that I perhaps need to start looking at what I eat/drink and see what I can do to ensure I've got at least *some* energy in the morning.
> 
> (Actually was going along at an average of 13mph according to Runkeeper, but felt less than half of that  )



Maybe you've got a bit of lurgy lurking ?

I'm finding as I get older it takes me an hour / 10 miles to really get warmed up - so it's worse in the morning than the evening - food is less of an issue for me with a 4 mile ride in the morning ... I leave at 7.30 and am not ready for breakfast until 9.

I was definitely lacking oomph this morning.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 11, 2011)

Gridlock on the roads as I gleefully sailed past, but the Bristol to Bath path was rammed too - barely managed 14mph - average speed over the 5.4 miles was 12...

Damn this new popularity of cycling.


----------



## Geri (May 11, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Gridlock on the roads as I gleefully sailed past, but the Bristol to Bath path was rammed too - barely managed 14mph - average speed over the 5.4 miles was 12...


 
Yeah, the roads were chocka, I think the motorway must have been closed earlier as I saw the X42 by the Shell garage in Eastville and it usually goes straight down the M32. Had to shout at a man in a car as he almost ran me over on the zebra crossing.


----------



## London_Calling (May 12, 2011)

Not really commuting but was reminded this morning that cycling uphill _into a brisk wind_ is actually a bit shit.


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2011)

got told off this morning by 3 ladies walking abreast on the cycle lane going under an underpass! i was a couple of foot to the side of them and one of them stepped nearer to me, i swerved a bit and easily missed her, they started kicking off and i sait that i had been safe they still went on so i stopped and pointed out that they were in the cycle lane, they still carried on so said "apologies" "you were in the cycle lane" and cycled off with them still moaning in the background


----------



## plurker (May 12, 2011)

I had to leave a lot earlier this morning, at 07.10 instead of 09.15 for a dumb meeting.  was amazed how many more RLJ cyclists there are at the earlier time, some lights i was the only one stopped


----------



## joustmaster (May 12, 2011)

The police do monitor them a lot more heavily during rush hour. Especially near the bridges. So it makes sense to jump them later or earlier.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 12, 2011)

It's not even as if you're having to pull away up hills in that thar Lunnun. 

... explaining why so many of the bikes don't have gears or freewheels.....


----------



## dlx1 (May 12, 2011)

Last night did ten miles less stop so getting better. Back still hurts after time 
Ride was cut short as one forgot his lights.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 12, 2011)

Another fairly harmless suburban commute on a perfect cycling day. An "interaction" with "must get past" boy racer on the railway path which didn't convey on video



I ducked my head down and said "wheeee !" as I passed him ..

That sofa looked quite inviting when it was first dumped, but someone always has to spoil it. 

Then mr. 60 year old rich bastard in his Mercedes driving a bit too fast near a school - didn't manage to capture his facial expression as I bore down on him with my light on and my dangerous nutter facial expression in order to encourage him to slow down / move over. (there was an older and somewhat timid cyclist following me.)



Just a teeny incident right at the end that might be worthy of note ...



Showing the magnetic attraction of impossibly small time-space gaps to many drivers ...


----------



## plurker (May 12, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> The police do monitor them a lot more heavily during rush hour. Especially near the bridges. So it makes sense to jump them later or earlier.


 
I take issue with it 'making sense' to RLJ in busy commuter traffic anywhere tbh.  Especially across lights where cagers and/or peds are crossing on their greens.


----------



## mrkikiet (May 12, 2011)

plurker said:


> I take issue with it 'making sense' to RLJ in busy commuter traffic anywhere tbh.  Especially across lights where cagers and/or peds are crossing on their greens.


 
if you want to break your 3km commute pb then sometimes you have to RLJ. fact of life.


----------



## joustmaster (May 12, 2011)

plurker said:


> I take issue with it 'making sense' to RLJ in busy commuter traffic anywhere tbh.  Especially across lights where cagers and/or peds are crossing on their greens.


 
no, i said that it makes more sense to jump them earlier or later than rush hour


----------



## plurker (May 12, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> no, i said that it makes more sense to jump them earlier or later than rush hour


 
ah. i thought you meant earlier or later than the bridges iyswim


----------



## Private Storm (May 12, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Maybe you've got a bit of lurgy lurking ?
> 
> I'm finding as I get older it takes me an hour / 10 miles to really get warmed up - so it's worse in the morning than the evening - food is less of an issue for me with a 4 mile ride in the morning ... I leave at 7.30 and am not ready for breakfast until 9.
> 
> I was definitely lacking oomph this morning.



Maybe, but hope not! I don't generally eat before I set off in the morning - the most I'd have is a few mouthfuls of smoothie and then out of the door. Breakfast comes after I'm sat at my desk, but might need to perhaps have half a banana or something to give me a little of a boost. Rides have been ok since yesterday....but mainly 'cos I cheated last night and this morning and did the shorter route


----------



## joustmaster (May 12, 2011)

two kids on a moped driving on the wrong side of the road, going through red lights and cutting up lanes of traffic, doing laps of clerkenwell today. They cut across two lanes of traffic through a red light and the one on the backs iphone flew out in to the road and smashed in to many bits.


----------



## Crispy (May 13, 2011)

Pb?


----------



## ExtraRefined (May 13, 2011)

Rode from the office to my girlfriend's, and back yesterday morning, about 20 miles each way. Taking today off to recover for this weekend's group ride.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 13, 2011)

20 miles is a substantially long distance relationship in cycling terms !
Does she cycle too ?

You often read about "cycling to the next village" - which I would guess is about 5 miles ...


----------



## turing test (May 13, 2011)

Last night I needed to run some errands but I had a bunch of shit to take home from my office so I went by my house to drop the stuff off.  When I got off the bike I noticed one of my spokes from my front wheel had unscrewed.  So I swapped front wheels with another of my bikes.  

When I got home I fixed the wheel by first taking off the tyre, tube, and rim strip.  Then I wiggled the rim around until the nipple fell out.  Then put the nipple back into the hole using a pair of forceps (and I bet you guys thought forceps were just for smoking roaches).    

Then I retighten the nipple and spoke with a screw driver.  Put it all back together then done!  Even though it was an easy fix it pissed me off, been in a bad mood and it doesn’t take much lately.

The last time this happened to me nipples kept coming lose (it was a new wheel) and eventually the wheel got warranteed.   I didn't have a pair of forceps or even pliers that time and it took me, my wife and three other guys about 30 minutes to get the nipple back in the hole.   

Oh and the commuting has been fine.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 13, 2011)

Blu-tack ! - the technician's friend. 

Or a loop of very fine, but stiff wire.


----------



## ExtraRefined (May 13, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> 20 miles is a substantially long distance relationship in cycling terms !
> Does she cycle too ?



Haha yeah it's a bit of a way, but I need to get some miles in if I'm going to enjoy the Dunwich Dynamo. Liz doesn't ride, but I'm trying to get her into it, she really likes the idea of touring on a tandem, even if we are about 30 years too young for that


----------



## mrkikiet (May 13, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Pb?


 
personal best


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2011)

Cardiff cops using trackers on decoy bikes to catch thiefs
http://yourcardiff.walesonline.co.u...aunch-hi-tech-solution-to-catch-bike-thieves/
the video is a bit off! bloke is caning it round town with no helmet 
also if they've done 8 and recovered 6 what happened to the other 2!?  and the £3000 trackers on them


----------



## fredfelt (May 13, 2011)

Short video about proposed London cycle map and routes.  If you are a little bit nerdy about maps (which I am) you'll like this


----------



## Crispy (May 13, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## gentlegreen (May 13, 2011)

It's a big place, that London !

I think there was a SatNav-induced gridlock in Bristol this morning - with drivers mysteriously switching from their usual routes to the motorway or into town.


----------



## turing test (May 13, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Blu-tack ! - the technician's friend.
> 
> Or a loop of very fine, but stiff wire.


 
We were in a little town at a pub to fix it.  Also we ordered the beer before we started.  I think my wife found the solution, we used the Saran wrap somebody had in their jersey to get it to stick to the end of the spoke.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 14, 2011)

Flipping bike shops - they're so used to people bringing in bikes just to have punctures fixed ... 

Several weeks ago I ordered two new wheels plus a set of disc brakes because I was embarrassed having stuff delivered to work, and thought I would put some work their way - and not a bad idea to have your wheels supplied locally - with some sort of come-back.

I thought I'd made it clear I had only one bike so would be collecting and fitting them myself.... "you didn't show up with your bike so we haven't built the wheels.."

The idea is to get the new wheels and brakes fitted while the old rims have enough metal on them to be able to act as spares - and as if they know they're about to be retired, the rear changer went out of adjustment and on the way to the shop the chain went past the enormous 34-tooth cog - luckily at low speed so no damage done.

Still, it gives me time to order all the other stuff - tyres, cables etc ...

And I see now that they actually have an email address, so I'll send them an email confirming what we arranged - £350 - some people spend less on a whole bike ...


----------



## a_chap (May 14, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> £350 - some people spend less on a whole bike ...


 
Yes, I spent quite a bit less than that on my commuting bike... 14 years ago.


----------



## dlx1 (May 14, 2011)

Small night ride last night 4.5 miles 
Going to Epping forest tomorrow 1st time


----------



## gentlegreen (May 16, 2011)

Ride to Clevedon. 41 miles over 4 hours 42 mins of rolling - average speed 8.7 - max speed 25.7 - so a leisurely ride.  No proper hills - and I made it home in spite of my large plate of fish and chips and glass or red win arriving rather late to my table - but I carefully removed the raw onion from the salad.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 16, 2011)

Nothing much to report - apart from the not-unusual smashed bottle that was probably dropped off the bridge on the railway path overnight.


----------



## Private Storm (May 16, 2011)

Easy cycle in this morning, with a slight delay as I waited for WH Smiths to open to buy the Sun (sorry) to get the free lego.


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2011)

left a bit later so not so hectic with delivery vehicles and pedestrians
got an android phone now so looking forward to using a bike app!


----------



## Termite Man (May 16, 2011)

Nice ride this morning although there was a rattling noise for the whole journey and I couldn't work out was causing it. It turns out my water bottle was a bit loose in the cage so everytime I went over a  bump it rattled.
I also saw 3 deer running through the forest which makes a change from them just standing around eating grass


----------



## dlx1 (May 16, 2011)

20 miles yesterday in woods and a cup of tea & bacon roll at Tea hut to finish off


----------



## gentlegreen (May 16, 2011)

Heading for a particularly dodgy kink in the Bristol to Bath path ...



With full size cans on I doubt she heard what I shouted at her as I passed ....


----------



## plurker (May 16, 2011)

I'd much rather do my London A23 / A23 ride than your cycle path gg, you'd never be able to get a decent speed up on a 2-way narrow path


----------



## gentlegreen (May 16, 2011)

I struggle to do more than 15mph on the flat anyway


----------



## Geri (May 16, 2011)

It was OK, there were a couple of scary dogs off the lead on the path, but they ran off before I got to them. Not as good as Friday though, I got wolf whistled at by an old man!


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2011)

blinkin android bike app didn't work on way back, first time of trying, think it was the satalites not connecting


----------



## girasol (May 17, 2011)

Put toe cages on my pedals, but not entirely convinced they are worth the risk.  Although they helped conquer Central Hill (going to Crystal Palace) at the weekend, in terms of commuting they made no difference to my time...  And having to stick my foot in the cages at rush hour wasn't fun...  Too many traffic lights.


----------



## girasol (May 17, 2011)

ddraig said:


> blinkin android bike app didn't work on way back, first time of trying, think it was the satalites not connecting



Which one are you using?  I use RunKeeper and it always works.  (...so far!)

Having said that, so does my husband, but his doesn't always works, I think it's to do with the phone itself and the GPS (he has a Samsung, I have an HTC)


----------



## gentlegreen (May 17, 2011)

My neighbour somehow managed to catch me up by going a non-intuitive route - half my age and 2/3 my weight, but a total novice  - but being "encouraged" by his line manager on a full-on mountain bike. 

I still reckon my route is safer and more elegant ...


----------



## Crispy (May 17, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> View attachment 15333
> 
> With full size cans on I doubt she heard what I shouted at her as I passed ....




What warranted a shout ffs?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 17, 2011)

Crispy said:


> What warranted a shout ffs?


----------



## joustmaster (May 17, 2011)

Crispy said:


> What warranted a shout ffs?


 
i'm glad he didn't see me the time i carried a gardening fork back from the shop


----------



## gentlegreen (May 17, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> i'm glad he didn't see me the time i carried a gardening fork back from the shop



I doubt you carried it Boudica-style though ...


----------



## joustmaster (May 17, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I doubt you carried it Boudica-style though ...


 
I did through the park.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 17, 2011)

I was on a ride the other week and the ride leader insisted he was going to cut a new route with some shears that he carried point-upwards in his pannier. 

As it was, getting there on the roughest bridle path imaginable, one rider ended up in a mud puddle, so we left him to it ...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 17, 2011)

I was very restrained by the way - something like - "That's a bloody stupid way to carry something on your bike".

She was heading for this notorious danger spot - from the opposite direction :-


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2011)

girasol said:


> Which one are you using?  I use RunKeeper and it always works.  (...so far!)
> 
> Having said that, so does my husband, but his doesn't always works, I think it's to do with the phone itself and the GPS (he has a Samsung, I have an HTC)


 
all sports!
thanks
it worked this morning but has charged me quid or so


----------



## stavros (May 17, 2011)

I keep getting flashed by a speed warning sign, telling me to slow down. It's at the top of a long but not very steep hill so I'm only doing about 16mph, but it makes you wonder what the point of it is (the sign that is).


----------



## gentlegreen (May 17, 2011)




----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2011)

you seriously need to calm down!
thought i was bad


----------



## Geri (May 17, 2011)

Just as well you don't work where I do, I would be pleased if that was the only amount of dog shit I saw in a day.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 17, 2011)

It must have been left by a teeny dog, but it was amazingly sticky and still on my tyre when I got home - thank Meldrew I didn't get a puncture too.


----------



## colacubes (May 17, 2011)

If anyone sees a French coach on the A23 with a reg no. starting 42 give him a wide berth as he's an aggressive dangerous nutter who followed me all the way down Brixton road beeping his horn and trying to run me off the road after I called him an idiot for pulling out on me so suddenly I had to slam on my brakes to stop myself from being killed. Fun fun fun 

1st time I've ever called the old bill about a driver but he scared the shit out of me  And the coach was full of kids ffs


----------



## girasol (May 18, 2011)

ddraig said:


> all sports!
> thanks
> it worked this morning but has charged me quid or so



I never paid anything for it.  Did you chose the pro version?  No need for it.  Mind you, £1 is ok...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 18, 2011)

Interesting times. Thanks to the ever-increasing traffic congestion, I may be about to radically change my route to work after many years.
I might as well make use of a facility funded by "Cycling City" and council tax money.

It makes my route even more circular than before and adds a substantial chunk of river to my daily experience.

Lots more excuses to make videos.


----------



## girasol (May 18, 2011)

nipsla said:


> If anyone sees a French coach on the A23 with a reg no. starting 42 give him a wide berth as he's an aggressive dangerous nutter who followed me all the way down Brixton road beeping his horn and trying to run me off the road after I called him an idiot for pulling out on me so suddenly I had to slam on my brakes to stop myself from being killed. Fun fun fun
> 
> 1st time I've ever called the old bill about a driver but he scared the shit out of me  And the coach was full of kids ffs



wtf?  Hope you're ok!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 18, 2011)

Why have I *suddenly *started getting shoulder problems when riding ?
Same commute as ever, same weekend rides...

Most likely it's losing my old forks and not being able to get the old riding position back. Cue for me to ask the chaps in the bike shop to recommend a rigid but comfortable fork.

My finger problem that I feared was blood pressure is clearly ulnar nerve probs, and I now see that the mechanical problems start in my left shoulder - and the right one's aching today too - along with the back of my right hand.

I like my grip-shifters, but I may have to switch to triggers so I can have ergonomic grips..

Only remaining upgrade would be a whole new, more relaxed frame ...

Thinking about it, I had a warning of this over 10 years ago - so different bike - I was all set to make myself a special mouse ...


----------



## ddraig (May 18, 2011)

girasol said:


> I never paid anything for it.  Did you chose the pro version?  No need for it.  Mind you, £1 is ok...


i meant charged for the time i was riding, prob me just being thick tho!
got runkeeper now and it works better, thanks


----------



## girasol (May 18, 2011)

ddraig said:


> i meant charged for the time i was riding, prob me just being thick tho!
> got runkeeper now and it works better, thanks


 
oh, I see   do you have unlimited internet?  


> GPS is free for positioning, BUT using google maps navigation will cost you in data as it has to download the map data.



quick search on forum, but only found this, specific to my phone...
http://support.runkeeper.com/discussions/questions/202-htc-desire-data-traffic


----------



## ddraig (May 18, 2011)

no not got me giffgaff yet, but runkeeper didn't seem to charge, possibly as the maps should now be cached on memory card


----------



## a_chap (May 18, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Only remaining upgrade would be a whole new, more relaxed frame ...


 
Come over to the dark side and get a recumbent


----------



## gentlegreen (May 18, 2011)

a_chap said:


> Come over to the dark side and get a recumbent



Maybe in retirement 

But then it will be a trike, plus a trailer, and with electric assist.


----------



## colacubes (May 18, 2011)

girasol said:


> wtf?  Hope you're ok!



Fine ta.  Was a bit shaken up at the time but nothing a couple of glasses of wine and several fags wouldn't sort out 

I have a bit of a theory that has become noticeable this week.  I bought a new bike (woohoo ) at the end of last week and it's a sit-up and beg style one with a basket on the front.  It is however, aluminium and is therefore speedy and as light as a feather.  I have come to the conclusion though that drivers see the style of bike and then don't pay any attention to your speed as they assume that style is slow and like a tank.  Therefore they pull out on you left right and centre.  I've had to slam my brakes on more times in the last 3 days than I have in the last year and that's the only thing that's changed.

The other noticeable thing is that the boys in lycra are much more likely to stick up for you if you're on a girlie bike rather than my old hybrid.

It's really very weird


----------



## fredfelt (May 18, 2011)

GG - Shoulder problems.  Probably not the same as you but Miss BP gets tight shoulders / neck and upper back due to her asthma - as her breathing can be tight she tenses this area.


----------



## girasol (May 18, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Fine ta.  Was a bit shaken up at the time but nothing a couple of glasses of wine and several fags wouldn't sort out
> 
> I have a bit of a theory that has become noticeable this week.  I bought a new bike (woohoo ) at the end of last week and it's a sit-up and beg style one with a basket on the front.  It is however, aluminium and is therefore speedy and as light as a feather.  I have come to the conclusion though that drivers see the style of bike and then don't pay any attention to your speed as they assume that style is slow and like a tank.  Therefore they pull out on you left right and centre.  I've had to slam my brakes on more times in the last 3 days than I have in the last year and that's the only thing that's changed.
> 
> ...


 
New bike sounds lovely shame about stupid drivers!   

So basically having a girlie looking bike means you're in more danger, but also more likely to be rescued from said danger?   Funny old world...


----------



## colacubes (May 18, 2011)

girasol said:


> New bike sounds lovely shame about stupid drivers!
> 
> So basically having a girlie looking bike means you're in more danger, but also more likely to be rescued from said danger?   Funny old world...


 

It is a bit weird.  I've only been cycling it at commuting times since Monday but it's really noticeable.  I'll see if it's still happening in a fortnight to complete my scientific survey.  I don't approve of the nearly being killed by vans all over the show but I do approve of the nice chats with boys in lycra who come to my rescue


----------



## gentlegreen (May 18, 2011)

I think I'd better hold off buying the wicker baskets and a blonde wig then.


----------



## girasol (May 19, 2011)

nipsla said:


> It is a bit weird.  I've only been cycling it at commuting times since Monday but it's really noticeable.  I'll see if it's still happening in a fortnight to complete my scientific survey.  I don't approve of the nearly being killed by vans all over the show but I do approve of the nice chats with boys in lycra who come to my rescue



Please report back with the results, preferably in the form of graphs 

Had a better morning with the toe cage, I think I have worked out a 'technique' for doing it...  Still a long way off from getting my foot in during the 'first revolution', as they call in the cycling forum I was reading


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2011)

New route and my first borderline nasty incident. A right dodgy looking woman in a silver Ford Mucus.


----------



## cybertect (May 19, 2011)

Daft sign on Tooley Street by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2011)

Priceless


----------



## mrkikiet (May 19, 2011)

cybertect said:


> Daft sign on Tooley Street by cybertect, on Flickr


 
that whole part of town is a joke at the moment.

on my commute this morning i saw a guy with a motor on his mountain bike. he went up Brixton Road without using his legs once - pretty impressive. anyone else seen him?

the motor was mounted on his downtube but i can't remember how it was connected to the rear wheel. i wish i had taken a photo.


----------



## dlx1 (May 19, 2011)

Did ten miles today went on a train then rode from station to woods and Farmland. 
Made my way over to a massive woods only to be greeted by a sign Private Woods Keep Out.  What a wast 






Had a dog try and bite me too  but he had muzzle on  owner keeps saying sorry.


----------



## Geri (May 19, 2011)

There was a hit and run yesterday on my usual route home - a female cyclist sustained serious head injuries


----------



## friedaweed (May 19, 2011)

This was my ride today
Legs are fucking killing 
Well worth it though.


----------



## a_chap (May 19, 2011)

friedaweed said:


> Legs are fucking killing
> Well worth it though.


----------



## colacubes (May 19, 2011)

cybertect said:


> Daft sign on Tooley Street by cybertect, on Flickr



I lol my pants off every time I see that 



mrkikiet said:


> that whole part of town is a joke at the moment.



I work on Tooley Street and it currently takes me about 15 minutes to get there from Brixton and about another 10 to work my way to the office at the Tower Bridge End


----------



## citydreams (May 20, 2011)

mrkikiet said:
			
		

> on my commute this morning i saw a guy with a motor on his mountain bike. he went up Brixton Road without using his legs once - pretty impressive. anyone else seen him?



I think I know the dude.. he built it whilst working at Action Bikes  it's a 70cc 2-stroke.. probably wieghs less than his supspension.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 21, 2011)

42 hilly miles - to Chew Magna via Pucklechurch and Pensford, a quick Mezze and back with even worse hills not long after lunch - I almost regretted eating the fish ... I've been that way half a dozen times now and it's the first time I've ridden (/walked ) those particular hills...

Tomorrow's much longer ride - 75 miles total to USK in Wales seemed not to be a sensible choice since the ride leader likes his hills and he actually stressed the 4800 feet of climbing in the description ...

Notes to self.

Don't modify the mounting of your elaborate lighting system the day before a ride so you have to gaffertape it up when it falls off.

Always have enough string / wire in your pockets for when the loo seat at the cafe has been sabotaged as part of a feminist conspiracy.
Quite a stretch using your knee to hold it up when you're in cycling cramp mode ...


----------



## London_Calling (May 21, 2011)

Is Chew Magna a place or a lifestyle option?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 21, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Is Chew Magna a place or a lifestyle option?



It has hints of the Miss Marples about it - except you would never have found "Mezze" for sale in 1950s St. Mary Mead.
Loads of expensive cars and recreational horses. Even the taxis are Mercedes.

We even had a chap turn up who insisted on smoking a pipe at the first rest stop. , but his Moulton broke a spoke and he left the ride early.

We lost two more - one who realised they'd bitten off more than they could chew, and some "businessman" on a fancy carbon road bike who was probably pissed off when a 30-something very fit regular easily caught up with him on his idiosyncratic modded mountain bike.


----------



## stavros (May 21, 2011)

I'm glad I got out early this morning, because it's been bollock-boilingly hot again (although the wind helped cool me down).


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2011)

Made the most of yesterday's sunshine by climbing the 8 miles up to my favourite field to picnic among the last of the buttercups, the hawkbit, and the clover.

I had to get off and push even before I reached the top, I could barely stand up, let alone ride, and on the way home along the Avon valley I hardly needed to pedal with my windcheater acting as a sail.

Just as well I didn't attempt the 75 miler to Usk and back (assuming cyclists weren't also banned from the Severn bridge. )


----------



## plurker (May 23, 2011)

I had to get off and psh 2 miles today. 7 miles into my commute and the rear wheel started wobbling about and grinding noises emanating. Hopped off and had a look and it seems the hub is broken inside or something. So off to the shop it went, and a new wheel is being built as we speak...not cheap are they!


----------



## ddraig (May 23, 2011)

very windy and difficult this morn!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2011)

plurker said:


> I had to get off and psh 2 miles today. 7 miles into my commute and the rear wheel started wobbling about and grinding noises emanating. Hopped off and had a look and it seems the hub is broken inside or something. So off to the shop it went, and a new wheel is being built as we speak...not cheap are they!


What sort of hub was it ? Was it supplied with the bike. ?

My rims have always failed long before the hubs and I'm hoping my new wheels and disc brakes are ready soon so I can start wearing out discs instead and still have enough rim left on my old wheels to keep them as spares ...


----------



## nino_savatte (May 23, 2011)

plurker said:


> I had to get off and psh 2 miles today. 7 miles into my commute and the rear wheel started wobbling about and grinding noises emanating. Hopped off and had a look and it seems the hub is broken inside or something. So off to the shop it went, and a new wheel is being built as we speak...not cheap are they!



It sounds like your cones and bearings need to be replaced, in which case your wheel doesn't need to be rebuilt. But rear wheels are expensive. I had the cones and bearings on my MTB's rear wheel renewed and in 6 months, the bike was nicked from my shed. The cops were as useless as I thought they'd be.


----------



## plurker (May 23, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> It sounds like your cones and bearings need to be replaced, in which case your wheel doesn't need to be rebuilt.


 
thanks, i asked them to do a hub strip/service first, with the backup plan of a wheel build if it isn't easily fixable.

the rims and hub have done in excess of 20,000 miles though, so not too bothered, I guess that these things will wear out in time... still cheaper than a months' public transport


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2011)

How do you get 20,000 miles from a rim ?

I've gone through a rear one in a tenth of that !


----------



## plurker (May 23, 2011)

disc brakes...


----------



## ringo (May 23, 2011)

Great rides at the mo. I'd love to know what three stupid fat pigs were doing cycling three abreast very slowly across the cycle lane on Blackfriars Bridge and then up Farringdon Road this morning. Everyone had to go out into the car lane to get round them, the useless fat wheezing cunts.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2011)

Critical mass ?


----------



## ringo (May 23, 2011)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2011)

Is it perhaps something to do with this ?  :-


----------



## plurker (May 23, 2011)

plurker said:


> thanks, i asked them to do a hub strip/service first, with the backup plan of a wheel build if it isn't easily fixable.


so, the hub service showed that the bearings are buggered. I'm still confused why I'm being sold a hand-built wheel at £110, when surely they could just replace the hub itself for £40ish.  Unless there's some kind of compatibility issue with 700c wheels/disc brakes and 32 spokes or something?

God I hate bikes, inexplicably I find them so much more confusing than cars


----------



## ddraig (May 23, 2011)

ddraig said:


> very windy and difficult this morn!



and on way home


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2011)

plurker said:


> so, the hub service showed that the bearings are buggered. I'm still confused why I'm being sold a hand-built wheel at £110, when surely they could just replace the hub itself for £40ish.  Unless there's some kind of compatibility issue with 700c wheels/disc brakes and 32 spokes or something?
> 
> God I hate bikes, inexplicably I find them so much more confusing than cars


£40 for hub, plus £20 for rebuild. ... but after 20,000 miles, maybe it would be £20 for spokes too ?

I have quite a collection of healthy non-disc hubs and spokes due to buying whole wheels for several years ...

The bike shop I used to use managed to nick quite a few good secondhand parts from me.


----------



## Part 2 (May 23, 2011)

Glad I wasn't cycling today, the wind was mental. When I opened the car window I thought it was gonna take off.


----------



## fredfelt (May 24, 2011)

I should know better but I cannot resist a bit of competition and a race.  Particularly when slow riders think they are faster than me!

Tired starting my commute due to ramping up training for a half marathon.  Soon after leaving my house I'm overtaken by another cyclist who then slows right down.  I try to enjoy him taking the head wind while I relax but he's just too slow.  I'm left with no option but to race.  On a long windswept road it took all my energy to shake him off my tail.


----------



## ddraig (May 24, 2011)

less windy and actually sunny today!


----------



## turing test (May 24, 2011)

BigPhil said:


> I should know better but I cannot resist a bit of competition and a race.  Particularly when slow riders think they are faster than me!
> 
> Tired starting my commute due to ramping up training for a half marathon.  Soon after leaving my house I'm overtaken by another cyclist who then slows right down.  I try to enjoy him taking the head wind while I relax but he's just too slow.  I'm left with no option but to race.  On a long windswept road it took all my energy to shake him off my tail.



Yeah it's funny but people over take and then seem to think you are not there anymore.  

It is always a pleasure seeing someone come past-clearly going hard-only to blow up 10 meters up road.


----------



## joustmaster (May 24, 2011)

i'm pretty tired of this blustery wind nonsense


----------



## fredfelt (May 24, 2011)

turing test said:


> Yeah it's funny but people over take and then seem to think you are not there anymore.
> 
> It is always a pleasure seeing someone come past-clearly going hard-only to blow up 10 meters up road.


 
Even more pleasing when their bike is faster than the one you are on!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 24, 2011)

Seen elsewhere :-





(not one of mine )


----------



## ddraig (May 24, 2011)

worra knob!


----------



## joustmaster (May 24, 2011)

a few weeks a go I had to take a girls sky blue 80s  bike (with pink rear bag) from highbury to old street. 
as a 6foot 8 man in my 30s, I think I looked cool as fuck free wheeling down hills with my legs stuck up in the air.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 24, 2011)

ddraig said:


> worra knob!



It was the one that followed him in that got me.


----------



## ddraig (May 24, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> It was the one that followed him in that got me.


 
ai but the gap had been opened by then!
and i might've had a go tbf


----------



## gentlegreen (May 24, 2011)

I was in full "grey power" mode this evening - much too nice to wear a helmet.

Firstly I had to squeeze my way through a bunch of mostly young people enjoying the sunshine by sealing themselves up in steel boxes - they seem to have collectively managed to gridlock north Bristol ..  



Then I had a minor dispute with an Audi driver about how fast it was appropriate to bear down on and overtake another cyclist who unfortunately lacked knowledge of how to use her road position - and with another cyclist heading towards him.

From my point of view I was also faced with overhanging foliage and a very rough road surface. If I had chosen to use a steel cage like his, there would probably have been no dispute...

Audi almost invariably = "I'm more important than you."



I had a plant delivered to work today. It cost me £25.  Last year I bought the same sort of plant (brugmansia) from another supplier, but turned out to be the wrong variety - it was also cheaper - and small enough to fit in my bag.

Rather than attach it to my rack supports and expose it to the ravages of the very bumpy roads I ride on, I attached straps to the *1 metre long* cardboard box and carried it home, archer-style and it arrived safe and sound.


----------



## stavros (May 24, 2011)

Like riding through treacle for the first half, before I turned round and got the benefit of the wind, almost flying home.


----------



## Diamond (May 24, 2011)

Had an accident on Thursday evening - entirely my fault and no one else involved - that resulted in a broken elbow and arm and much associated bruising about the rest of the body.

Cue a weekend in St Thomas', two ops and a bunch of screws and metal plates.

Not fun and am off the bike now for the forseeable future.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 24, 2011)

Flipping 'eck. So sorry to hear that.


----------



## Diamond (May 24, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Is it perhaps something to do with this ?  :-




And, bizarrely, for those who are interested, you can see exactly where I stacked it at 2:30 in this clip, almost precisely 14 hours before that video was taken. If you look closely enough there's probably some of my blood still on that bit of road!


----------



## Diamond (May 24, 2011)

Also - for those fules who think helmets serve no purpose, I was reliably informed by the docs that if it wasn't for my helmet I'd be looking at serious brain injury territory.


----------



## a_chap (May 24, 2011)

I'm also releived to hear you're OK Mr Ciamond.

But, to those who think helmets server "no purpose", can I say they serve a purpose. However, that purpose is massively overstated. There's a narrow range of scenarios where a helmet will Protect You.


----------



## colacubes (May 25, 2011)

So, I got rammed by a bus on Borough High Street this morning   

Fortunately I'm in one piece but my 10 day old bike is not great   About to take it to the shop over the road to get an estimate for repairs so I can get onto the bus' insurers.  I also have to go to a police station to formally report the incident later as well as report the driver to TFL and the bus company.  Fortunately I have witnesses and he was 100% in the wrong (he was trying to ram his way through some cones and squeeze past a lorry he'd been rowing with, and overegged it and went into the back of me while I was in the cycle box at the lights.  I had been there for at least 2 minutes and was far enough in front that he could see I was there).  What a twat


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2011)

nightmare! 
hope you get it all sorted quickly!


----------



## nino_savatte (May 25, 2011)

plurker said:


> thanks, i asked them to do a hub strip/service first, with the backup plan of a wheel build if it isn't easily fixable.
> 
> the rims and hub have done in excess of 20,000 miles though, so not too bothered, I guess that these things will wear out in time... still cheaper than a months' public transport



20,000 miles? I don't think I could get 20,000 miles from one wheel without the rims getting paper thin. Yikes!


----------



## nino_savatte (May 25, 2011)

nipsla said:


> So, I got rammed by a bus on Borough High Street this morning
> 
> Fortunately I'm in one piece but my 10 day old bike is not great   About to take it to the shop over the road to get an estimate for repairs so I can get onto the bus' insurers.  I also have to go to a police station to formally report the incident later as well as report the driver to TFL and the bus company.  Fortunately I have witnesses and he was 100% in the wrong (he was trying to ram his way through some cones and squeeze past a lorry he'd been rowing with, and overegged it and went into the back of me while I was in the cycle box at the lights.  I had been there for at least 2 minutes and was far enough in front that he could see I was there).  What a twat



Glad you're okay. Bus drivers are real mixed bunch: a few are good but the majority are shite. If he/she hit you from behind, it's his/her fault for not paying attention.


----------



## girasol (May 25, 2011)

oh, no nipsla!  That bike hasn't brought you much luck has it?  It doesn't sound like you got hurt, thankfully!


----------



## colacubes (May 25, 2011)

Thanks all.  I'm absolutely fine - I didn't come off fortunately, but I'm a bit shaken.

Typical though.  I've been cycling round on a piece of shit old bike for the last 6 years and when I finally have the money to get a new nice one, it gets smashed in the first 2 weeks 

I've just got an estimate, and fortunately, it's minimal damage.  The wheel isn't buckled, but needs to be trued, and I ought to get a new mudguard, but it's probably not going to be more than £50 total.  The bike is still cyclable as well.  However, I'm buggered if I'm going to pay for it so I'm going to pursue it.  As much as anything, the driver was so aggressive and dangerous he really needs to be pulled up on it


----------



## colacubes (May 25, 2011)

Oh, and get well soon Diamond.  That sounds nasty


----------



## Diamond (May 25, 2011)

Thanks!

They've told me 3-4 months off the bike but seeing as I'm not actually in plaster I'm hoping I might be going on some short rides within a few weeks.


----------



## ExtraRefined (May 25, 2011)

Ugh that hipster video made me feel ill. He doesn't deserve to die for riding like a tit, but he will if that wasn't sufficient wake up call. The chap with the camera was filtering far too fast too IMO.

Sorry to see two of you have had offs. Heal up fast, and sue the fuckers respectively.

My ride this morning was however lovely. Set off at 0620, and it was perfect weather and no traffic for the first 15 miles. Charged down from Hampstead to Chalk Farm more or less without a turn of the pedals.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 25, 2011)

ExtraRefined said:


> Ugh that hipster video made me feel ill. He doesn't deserve to die for riding like a tit, but he will if that wasn't sufficient wake up call. The chap with the camera was filtering far too fast too IMO.



You've probably seen the video I made a few months back - not quite the same level of disconnection with reality, but so many accidents waiting to happen - and not just to the cyclist - and ironically partly due to the construction of a cycle facility ...

Incidentally, the traffic on this hill is now backing up so far, and so consistently, I'm admitting defeat and changing my route to use the new facility, rather than risking my life filtering past all the near-static cagers on a blind bend.


----------



## plurker (May 25, 2011)

soory to hear of the offs on the board, GWS



nino_savatte said:


> 20,000 miles? I don't think I could get 20,000 miles from one wheel without the rims getting paper thin. Yikes!


 Again, I'm on disc brakes so there's no wear to the rims.
Annoyingly the bike shop (unfortunately I had to resort a chain shop, damn there being no good LBS near my work) who said they'd ordered a new hub apparently forgot to process the order, so have re-ordered today, and it "might be here on Friday so you should get the bike back on Monday maybe"

FFS, a whole week on the train  I hate it and it's pricey....


----------



## gentlegreen (May 25, 2011)

I've been shopping ...

Some people could have bought bikes for the whole family with what I've just spent.  

New wheels being built locally - plus BB7 cable disc brakes. 
Ordered new tyres and tubes. 

New chainset with replaceable cogs - hoping to set it up as 24 / 38 / 46 or something eventually. 

Due to my ulnar nerve problems I've ordered an SRAM X4 derailleur and trigger shifters - so I have more choices for handlebars and grips.

Someone on the CTC forum is selling me a classic Brooks B17 saddle for £50 - I reckon my arse is about the same size as Claire Balding's 

Only thing left to get is a rigid front fork.... though it may be time to buy a whole new touring frame...

I also ordered a Park PCS10 repair stand - the deluxe one with quick release clamps - but I'll appreciate it when I'm 70 and still having to lift my bike onto it.

I'm also about to cough up for some steel workshop shelving so my "garage" is properly laid-out.


----------



## ExtraRefined (May 25, 2011)

B17s are lovely. I had you down as more of a B66 man though?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 25, 2011)

ExtraRefined said:


> B17s are lovely. I had you down as more of a B66 man though?



Oi 

I may be 50, but I don't own a tweed cap or a bag of Werthers.

Did I mention the chap on a ride last weekend who got out a pipe at the tea stop ?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 25, 2011)

Actually my saddles generally have been a bit more sporty, but I won't know unless I try it.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 26, 2011)

Just one minor incident on my homeward commute through suburbia last night.



Personally I reckon the AA van driver was taking the piss . Perhaps I should have positioned myself further to the left - as if I was driving a car (I am wont to drive that slowly - probably 10 to 15 mph)

The frantic bell-ringing was due to a pissed-up cyclist jumping off the kerb and wandering into the road without looking ....


----------



## ddraig (May 26, 2011)

lovely rain today! and a semi flat tyre


----------



## gentlegreen (May 26, 2011)

If I'd left home 5 minutes later, I would have missed the 2 minute vertical shower. 

The moment I rounded the corner ito work, the sun came out ...


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 26, 2011)

Just had the bike serviced and repaired.

Not happy.
Brake shoe is loose. Both tyres are flat and the ride seems slower.
All this for £120 !!!


----------



## turing test (May 26, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Just had the bike serviced and repaired.
> 
> Not happy.
> Brake shoe is loose. Both tyres are flat and the ride seems slower.
> All this for £120 !!!



Why not? That sound like full service!


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 26, 2011)

turing test said:


> Why not? That sound like full service!


 
I dunno...
How do I know if they did anything to the bike? Looks like they only washed it...
The wheels aren't trued and I even asked for that....


----------



## gentlegreen (May 26, 2011)

I put up with dodgy service for years from the shop where I bought my bike, but a few years back bit the bullet and am getting close to doing everything myself.

I do 100 miles a week so need to at least do basic safety checks every week.

If the new shop I'm trying hasn't built my wheels by Saturday - after weeks of waiting - I may have to learn to do that too ....


----------



## joustmaster (May 26, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Just one minor incident on my homeward commute through suburbia last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




the driver probably thought you were turning right, you were that far over..


----------



## gentlegreen (May 26, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> the driver probably thought you were turning right, you were that far over..



But I was doing 15mph and the next right turn is 150 yards away. He's basically just an arrogant twat who passed between two cyclists at speed.

A suggested rule I've heard recently is 3 feet and no more than 15mph faster. He just about passed the second parameter.

These AA vans get around :-

http://bristolcars.blogspot.com/search/label/AA


----------



## girasol (May 26, 2011)

Got a proper soaking on way home...  when the hailstones came down heavy, I took shelter under a tree, not that it made a difference, but at least my face wasn't hurting... then I got a major soaking from a coach and I just had a fit of giggles. Some guy wound down his window, we exchanged some banter, I think he was enjoying the experience as much as I...

Exhilarating that was!!!!

And now the sun is shinning as if nothing happened


----------



## Ae589 (May 27, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> the driver probably thought you were turning right, you were that far over..



Yup - although what he did was illegal, that's exactly what I'd expect to happen given your positioning.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 27, 2011)

Ae589 said:


> Yup - although what he did was illegal, that's exactly what I'd expect to happen given your positioning.



Oh well, "primary" may now mean a little further over to the left.

I think I've always taken that line to be visible (around the parked cars) to people pulling out of the road on the left, and to leave room for following vehicles wishing to turn left.

I suppose in the dark, my rear light made a difference ...


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2011)

Ae589 said:


> Yup - although what he did was illegal, that's exactly what I'd expect to happen given your positioning.


 
agreed
primary is more to the left imo


----------



## gentlegreen (May 27, 2011)

I was similarly caught out this morning :-



I was doing my best to keep her speed under 15mph - as is my wont -  but she spotted an opening that I missed ...

She may well have been the driver who shot out of a "mews"-style parking facility without looking when I walked through there back in the winter ...


----------



## girasol (May 27, 2011)

I tend to stay on the left and be overtaken on the right by cars, seems you are forcing cars to overtake you from the wrong side by the way you position yourself on the road?

Although people have said this a few times already, I thought I'd say it too 

Also, as someone who also drives a car, I'd be a bit puzzled by someone cycling that far to the right, it would make me think they were going to turn right very soon...  AND that they were putting themselves in danger by being so far to the right.  Bikes are not as fast as cars, especially not on a clear road, so why would you put yourself in front of one?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 27, 2011)

It's on account of the junction on the left with a doctior's surgery and carpark, and with parked cars obscuring the view on the approach, followed by masses of parked cars on the left hand side outside a pub, shops and cashpoint. I'm taking the line that gives me the most visibility and enables me to see best. (IMHO) - but I'm open to persuasion.
Thankfully there's a traffic light going in at the junction on the right, with special provision for cyclists.







Here's the "mad dash" in its entirety :-









girasol said:


> I tend to stay on the left and be overtaken on the right by cars, seems you are forcing cars to overtake you from the wrong side by the way you position yourself on the road?
> 
> Although people have said this a few times already, I thought I'd say it too
> 
> Also, as someone who also drives a car, I'd be a bit puzzled by someone cycling that far to the right, it would make me think they were going to turn right very soon...  AND that they were putting themselves in danger by being so far to the right.  Bikes are not as fast as cars, especially not on a clear road, so why would you put yourself in front of one?


----------



## ExtraRefined (May 27, 2011)

If there's room for people to undertake you you're clearly to far right. The point of primary position is to stop people doing dangerous overtakes, if your riding encourages them to do dangerous undertakes instead then it's obviously counterproductive.


----------



## girasol (May 27, 2011)

I didn't know what 'primary position' meant, so I've learned something new today 

http://www.bikeradar.com/fitness/article/technique-road-positioning-197/


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2011)

i learnt it in bike training through work 
makes sense but you don't know til you know!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 27, 2011)

I was a big hairy biker until I found I didn't need the engine, so never assumed I should be riding in the gutter.
I'm also constantly tweaking my routes - I can't remember the last time I had to slap a car that got too close.

I gave that woman the USA-style finger this morning whereas I always used to use the traditional two fingered salute.

The horn will be going back on as soon as I clear space on my handlebar and find a suitable switch.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 27, 2011)

Oh my god, all this is getting worse.
My bike's frame, at the rear drop-out has snapped.
I can't fuckin' believe this...

The frame is made of aluminium.
Does anyone know if this can be fixed?
FFS! I really don't want to buy a new bike...


----------



## girasol (May 27, 2011)

ddraig said:


> i learnt it in bike training through work
> makes sense but you don't know til you know!


 
well, I think most people know it instinctively if they ride regularly? (as I was reading that article I was nodding at the positions) Or maybe not...  But I think you'd get most of it through experience.

However, everyone should do some bike training, because it could take a bad experience to learn something that could be taught in 5 minutes.  For example, I used to ride too close to parked cars, until someone opened a door in front of me


----------



## gentlegreen (May 27, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Oh my god, all this is getting worse.
> My bike's frame, at the rear drop-out has snapped.
> I can't fuckin' believe this...
> 
> ...



Did it not have a replaceable mech hanger ?

A photo or two would help.

Shocking they didn't notice when they serviced it. ...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 27, 2011)

Got burned off by someone probably 5 years older than me wearing a rucksack - though he was thinner than me and his bike was sportier than mine.
Only shared the path for 0.9 miles though and there were other path users to worry about.

I've been nippier than usual the past couple of days, but it takes me an hour / 10 miles or so to get warmed up ...

I suspect I'll always be a middle distance plodder even if I lose weight or get a lighter bike ....


----------



## Crispy (May 27, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Seen elsewhere :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What a fucking idiot. See plenty of people taking similar risks every day, sadly


----------



## gentlegreen (May 28, 2011)

*The joys of disc brakes ....*

Got my lovely new wheels today and they're all black and shiny so I didn't want to spoil them by using the rim brakes so I had to fit the rear BB7 disc.... I couldn't wait any longer with the rear wheel as I was half expecting it to come apart 30 miles from home.

I very shortly discovered a key problem - my rack.

Fair enough, the rack struts bent easily, I have long bolts and spacers - except the head came off the tiny screw into the frame and I don't have screw extractors - I'd be lucky to find one that small in any case. 



I've done my best to protect the frame with rubber tape and it doesn't seem to catch on my heel as I pedal no matter how hard I try...

It's made me realise I hate the flimsyness of the standard rack mountings in any case so I'm going to look for a new rack - or mounting method.


----------



## turing test (May 29, 2011)

GG they make racks for disk brake bikes. I friend of mine has one.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 29, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Fair enough, the rack struts bent easily, I have long bolts and spacers - except the head came off the tiny screw into the frame and I don't have screw extractors - I'd be lucky to find one that small in any case.



Drill it out? If it's the bolt that came with the rack it's probably as soft as shit. A new drill bit, a steady hand and a following wind will get it out without damaging the threads.

E2A: While I admire the ingenuity of your NASCAR engineering solution to the rack problem I think it's transferring the load of the rack to a part of the chainstay that was never designed to take it...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 29, 2011)

turing test said:


> GG they make racks for disk brake bikes. I friend of mine has one.



Yes - my Blackburn comes in a version with spacers and long bolts, but I currently don't have a screw hole on that side. I've soaked the stub of the bolt with WD40 in the hope I can remove it.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 29, 2011)

DownwardDog said:


> Drill it out? If it's the bolt that came with the rack it's probably as soft as shit. A new drill bit, a steady hand and a following wind will get it out without damaging the threads.
> 
> E2A: While I admire the ingenuity of your NASCAR engineering solution to the rack problem I think it's transferring the load of the rack to a part of the chainstay that was never designed to take it...



It won't be a permanent solution. 
Hopefully I've spread the load. The wood would touch the axle nut in extremis.

I'm not too worried about thread - I had to drill the other side out and use a nut.
They're pathetic little screws in any case and the rack is poorly mounted generally - especially at the top.


----------



## stavros (May 29, 2011)

I really enjoyed this morning. The wind was right in my face for the first 5 miles or so, but then I went along a quite country road I hadn't been along before, which had the dual attributes of being very smooth and not covered in horse/cow shit. Woke up really this morning too, for some reason, so the roads were dead quiet too.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 29, 2011)

64 miles Bristol to Slimbridge and back -  only one small hill bad enough to have to walk - and only because some of the group wanted to stop at a pub and play skittles 

I strongly suspect this phonebox library has been plonked there because they had become somewhat trendy - I can't fnd it on Google Earth / streetview ...


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 30, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Did it not have a replaceable mech hanger ?
> 
> A photo or two would help.
> 
> Shocking they didn't notice when they serviced it. ...


 





I think the damage is on the frame itself. 
This has pissed me off. 

I'm taking the bike into the people that serviced it...
See what they can do (tbh, I'm not expecting much).
Now looking at the Giant Defy 2 (but I really shouldn't be looking at new rides)...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 30, 2011)

That sort of damage doesn't happen by itself - and they charged you for a service and gave you the bike back in a dangerous condition.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 30, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> I think the damage is on the frame itself.
> This has pissed me off.
> 
> I'm taking the bike into the people that serviced it...
> ...


 
When you go back make the mechanic show you the torque wrench he used and what it was set at. If he can't they owe you a new frame.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 30, 2011)

This is depressing...I wanted to cycle to work and now I'm forced to use shitty trains.

Will give them an earful on Tuesday.
I don't think I will get very far but be at my cutting best.

(I do want that Giant Defy 2 they have in the shop. Let's see what they can do).


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 30, 2011)

Guys, I'm not that technical.
But how difficult is it to swap frames?
Been looking at this.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GIANT-DEFY-2-...&ps=63&clkid=291396862090889967#ht_500wt_1116

or this

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ALUMINIUM-ROA...ts_SR&var=&hash=item97580cf854#ht_2114wt_1195


----------



## DownwardDog (May 30, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Guys, I'm not that technical.
> But how difficult is it to swap frames?
> Been looking at this.


 
The difficulty is inversely proportional to the amount of times you've done it before!

It is do-able. Just post loads of photos here and it'll get done.

You'll need a bottom bracket tool, a crank puller (possibly) and a headset press (or the ability to improvise one).


----------



## gentlegreen (May 30, 2011)

A doddle - though you may need the odd tool - depending on the condition of the bottom bracket and steering head bearings.

I had no mechanical training, but completely dismantled and reassembled several motorcycles in my yoof.

I have hardly any original parts on my bike and I may well end up buying a different frame for it before long ...

EDIT :- snap.

A shame you don't live near me as I have all those tools - plus a very nice repair stand on the way.

Apologies to the dedicated bike repair professionals on the boards, but I gave up waiting to find a suitable LBS and so many things need to be checked on a regular basis.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 30, 2011)

Thanks gentlegreen/ DowbwardDog,

I can get the tools, I just wouldn't know what the hell I will be doing!!

Will report. 

And yeah, I probably need some guidance here. Will post some pictures and advice...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 30, 2011)

Make sure you take the shop to the small claims court if they don't put it right for you. I can't even begin to understand how they managed to do that - even without a torque wrench.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 30, 2011)

the thing is, I have already thrown the service receipt away.
i will see what they have to say...
i should have taken the bike back on the same day i realised it wasn't running right.
the brake shoe, the flat tyres, the slowness...damn.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 31, 2011)

The educational establishments are winding down, so  I encountered no traffic problems this morning and found my one fast downhill bit somewhat disconcerting. 
My average speed was up almost 10 percent.

No one did anything dodgy enough to warrant posting about.

Lovely bright sunshine too - a huge shame it wasn't like that yesterday.


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2011)

quick question
will i fuck my bike up if i use a garage jet wash on it?
i'm guessing if it worked i would have to re-oil chain and gears etc but is it a big no-no?
ta


----------



## gentlegreen (May 31, 2011)

I can't think of anywhere that water wouldn't find its way into anyway, but that is a bit extreme.

I'm always in a quandary about cleaning my bike too well for various reasons. In fact the only part I would actually go to the trouble of jetwashing would be the transmission - though I would make sure I took rags to dry it off a bit, then use WD40 to shift the remaining water, then wipe that off with a different cloth, then  relube.


----------



## dlx1 (May 31, 2011)

Bike gone in for services its a year one next week. Washed and spay pledge on frame yesterday. Shiny shiny 
More money going out bike shop mechanic says bottom bracket is loose I look at that later.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 31, 2011)

Almost got a face-full of screenwash. Probably not deliberate, just clue-less.


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2011)

refreshing!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 31, 2011)

ddraig said:


> refreshing!



I did muse on whether temporarily blinding a cyclist and causing a crash would count as an offence ...

I was well up for a scrap this evening, another one had just pointlessly overtaken me so I shouted at him "I bet you wish you were on a bike !" ... and then when he turned into Morrisons "get yourself lots of nice petrol !" ...


----------



## Biscuitmonkey (May 31, 2011)

Only on week 2 of my bike commute, and I don't think I've had a day when I didn't feel my grip on mortality tested. Worryingly,(now that I'm safely back at the monkey cave) it's dawning that I'm enjoying this feeling.

Highlight today was having white van man reverse out in front of me on a spectacularly busy road, and then shouting "Maniac!" at me!?

If I had a camera, I'd post a pic of my new bike. She's sexy.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 31, 2011)

I rode motorcycles for 10 years before discovering I preferred to use my own power and though I was a very cautious rider, every day I arrived at my destination with adrenaline still pumping on account of all the near misses.

On a pushbike, in the first place I'm able to get off the road a lot of the time, and on the roads I have a lot less mass and momentum - and a bit less speed so incidents seem to happen a lot more slowly. 

23 years and 40,000 miles later, at 50-plus, I find the motoring public rather odd and pitiable and are often stuck in long queues .
I find the ones in the £20,000 Audis totally weird - you could get a camper and a bunch of surfboards for that ... cars are for carrying loads of stuff, or very long distances or for the infirm.


----------



## Biscuitmonkey (May 31, 2011)

Not looked on this thread before as only just got back on 2 wheels after a long long absence, but Gentle, your vid featuring the campervan and the Bristolian accent is a proper belter. 

Still need some clobber to make the ride even better, but I' loving riding again, even if most car drivers see me as an irrelevance. I'm after some shorts with a bit of padding but not racing ones. They all seem well pricey, and I've just spent loads (relatively) on the bike. Meanwhile, billy bellend at work is about to spend almost a grand on a new set of wheels...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 31, 2011)

Biscuitmonkey said:


> , but Gentle, your vid featuring the campervan and the Bristolian accent is a proper belter. ..



Not one of mine. That was Taypet21's. 

I sound a lot posher than him,


----------



## Biscuitmonkey (May 31, 2011)

Posher? You're fooling yourself there lad , and why are you reading my shopping list?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 1, 2011)

Tried the new route again this morning, but approaching the killer roundabout from a different angle





Usual level of disrespect by a Mini driver, but the camera doesn't catch the lorry coming from my left that makes no allowances for me pulling immediately to the kerb and into the park.

I chose the particular lane for visibility, and hand signals were problematic.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2011)

got a track pump on weekend 
quicker ride in


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 1, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Usual level of disrespect by a Mini driver, but the camera doesn't catch the lorry coming from my left that makes no allowances for me pulling immediately to the kerb and into the park.


shouldn't you be giving way to the mini? 
Lorries are the only thing that give me the fear when i cycle about. Huge lumbering death boxes.


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 1, 2011)

ddraig said:


> quick question
> will i fuck my bike up if i use a garage jet wash on it?
> i'm guessing if it worked i would have to re-oil chain and gears etc but is it a big no-no?
> ta


 
Best to avoid jet washes.  The water gets right into places it ought not to be (wheel bearings, bottom bracket etc) and blasts all the grease out.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 1, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> shouldn't you be giving way to the mini?
> Lorries are the only thing that give me the fear when i cycle about. Huge lumbering death boxes.



OK, perhaps the car following it .. basically I don't trust any of 'em...

The camera didn't catch the large lorry bearing down on me on the left - hence my muttering "not nice" ...


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2011)

ok ta
will not jet wash
not cleaned chain/gears ever! 
coming up to 2 years since bike was new


----------



## Crispy (Jun 1, 2011)

If you cycle regularly, 2 years worth of un-cleaned wear'n'tear will mean new chain + cassette. Your gears must slip something rotten!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 1, 2011)

Got home OK with one of the three steel poles of my Park PCS10 repair stand strapped vertically to the side of the rack that's actually bolted to the frame - I should have the whole thing home by the weekend- it's a very substantial piece of kit and I'm glad I paid the extra for the one with the cam-operated vice - since I'm going to be hoiking my bike onto it into my 70s - though doubtless I will also have an electric winch by then.

My new SRAM X4 click shifters and rear derailleur and my Brooks B17 saddle all arrived today as well - so my rear basket was somewhat top heavy and it was a bit wobbly riding home.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2011)

Crispy said:


> If you cycle regularly, 2 years worth of un-cleaned wear'n'tear will mean new chain + cassette. Your gears must slip something rotten!


 
i know  
will have to just do it this weekend
they do slip a bit n all 
i have had a new chain after someone else snapped it and been told the bottom cable needs replacing which i intend to get sorted soon


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 1, 2011)

Replaced rear derailer cable all by myself after it snapped the other day.  I'm very pleased with myself.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 1, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Got home OK with one of the three steel poles of my Park PCS10 repair stand strapped vertically to the side of the rack that's actually bolted to the frame - I should have the whole thing home by the weekend- it's a very substantial piece of kit and I'm glad I paid the extra for the one with the cam-operated vice


 
I bought the PCS9 recently and now regret not having paid extra for the PCS10...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 2, 2011)

a_chap said:


> I bought the PCS9 recently and now regret not having paid extra for the PCS10...





Should still do the job though ?  A few seconds doing up the screw ?

I reckon a cam thingy should be bodgeable from a length of stud and plywood or resin - it's like a scaled-up quick release.

The other feature is presumably being able to dismantle it for storage, but I'm not sure they went far enough. You have to pop the tubes out individually.

I'll see how I get on with that, but I may well end up casting a tube in some concrete in the front garden where I do most of my maintenance - like a rotary washing line, and maybe a wall bracket indoors.

EDIT :- just spotted that the tubes hang down when not in use ... I reckon that could be emulated on the PCS9 with some careful sawing ...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 2, 2011)

I now am bikeless for a minimum of 2 weeks.
Left the broken bike at the shop and they're trying to get a new frame for me...
apparently, my Merida is still under warranty.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Bike in shop still for service not ready this eve. So didn't hear bell ringers. Lovely evening out there to


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 2, 2011)

Maybe you should have had a walk instead. 

I'm in awe of walkers - really ought to go on a couple of rambles this year before I forget how to do it.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 2, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Bike in shop still for service not ready this eve. So didn't hear bell ringers. Lovely evening out there to


 



The bell ringers who used to practice near an old local pub of mine were terrible. But listening to them practice, from the beet garden, over the entire summer, you could slowly hear then getting no better.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 2, 2011)

Picked up a rear wheel after its wheel bearings were serviced by local bike shop. Went completely mad and bought a new pair of cycling shoes. Now regretting it because it means saying "bye bye" to the pair I've been using since 1999.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 3, 2011)

a_chap said:


> e 1999.


 

I wish mine lasted more than a few years, it's a nightmare finding size 13 in anything that work for me.


----------



## teahead (Jun 3, 2011)

GG what's your rig for filming your routes as you ride? Happens I was coming back on my commute last night and thinking it's really the best thing I ever do (again) - majority along a quirky bit of canal... Oooo look at the sky and the colour of the sun this morning. Another one to come


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 3, 2011)

teahead said:


> GG what's your rig for filming your routes as you ride?



7dayshop bike camera on handlebar - £15, plus you need a class 6 MicroSD - 8GB = 1.5 hours .. not a good idea for an obsessive hoarder - video is raw AVI - 5GB per hour ...

http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=110355

£15 for basic camera, £25 with 8GB card ...

biggest card it will take is 16GB, but you would need to bolt on a USB power supply to fill that ...

I use software to remove the timestamp which I can never be bothered to set correctly.


----------



## teahead (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice toy! Though given the sort of limited application and my current financial circs maybe not a best investment just yet. On the other hand I do expect things to change so I'll just stick this advice in a PC pocket and know it's there.





gentlegreen said:


> I use software to remove the timestamp which I can never be bothered to set correctly.


Heh what kind of nut would want a timestamp anyhow?


----------



## girasol (Jun 3, 2011)

Haven't been on the bike for a week now, due to bad cold, missing it terribly but I have been running out of breath just from walking up the stairs


----------



## Kanda (Jun 3, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> shouldn't you be giving way to the mini?


 
Yes he should


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 3, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Tried the new route again this morning, but approaching the killer roundabout from a different angle
> 
> View attachment 15612
> 
> ...




The mini had right of way, you plum.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 3, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> The mini had right of way, you plum.



Yes I know 

34 years on the road and I forgot it's priority to the right. 

I think I was wound up because it's another flawed cycle route. Somewhere there's a map with cycle rights of way pencilled in ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 3, 2011)

teahead said:


> .Heh what kind of nut would want a timestamp anyhow?



You would at least think they'd have made it optional ...


----------



## girasol (Jun 3, 2011)

yeah, mini coming from the right, has right of way if you are also in a car, however, 





> Motorists must give way to cyclists on roundabouts in Austria, Germany, Denmark, France, Finland, Ireland, Sweden and the UK.  In Belgium, Greece and Portugal motorists have right of way over cyclists, even if they are already on the roundabout, while in Italy right of way depends on signage. Buses and trams have right of way when leaving bus stops in all member states except Greece and Italy.



http://www.roadtransport.com/Articl...ow-the-rules-of-road-differ-across-Europe.htm

Still, it can get very confusing, personally, I always stop and give way to traffic coming from the right, but that's because I also drive...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 3, 2011)

I was knackered this morning, though I hit my usual average speed.

I hope I'm not sickening for something because there's a fairly challenging 80-miler on Sunday and I'll need to be on good form not to let the side down.

Stunning weather though.


----------



## plurker (Jun 3, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I think I was wound up because ...


 
tbf most of your postings involve you being wound up by something or another 
slow cyclists, young cyclists, wide cyclists, unlit cyclists, overlit cyclists, flashing-lit cylists, lycra-clad cyclists.

Maybe you should get a car...


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 3, 2011)

Mine was awesome.  I cruised down on my new charge steamer


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 3, 2011)

plurker said:


> tbf most of your postings involve you being wound up by something or another
> slow cyclists, young cyclists, wide cyclists, unlit cyclists, overlit cyclists, flashing-lit cylists, lycra-clad cyclists.
> 
> Maybe you should get a car...



Which category do you fit into ?

It is the prerogative of the over-50s to comment on things like this.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 3, 2011)

really nice today but a bit tough for some reason


----------



## hiccup (Jun 3, 2011)

Have had quite an uneventful few weeks on my bike, but this morning three separate people tried to kill me. One of whom, the cunt in the BMW who jumped the lights at Kew Bridge, very nearly succeeded


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 4, 2011)

The bike shop sold me BB5 disc brakes when I specifically asked for BB7s - having heard they were much better.
I didn't realise until I came to fit the front one in good light. (It's red embossed lettering on red plastic )


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Been riding in woods 14 miles. But now standing at train stashion with no bike its gone back in to shop to be fix after a service bits missed.

Got to learn to do this stuff my self.
Buy a stand be a good start.

Edit: buy not but


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 4, 2011)

My repair stand got its first outing today - only slightly squished my finger getting the bike in it. It's still takes some effort - especially when trying to avoid the oily chain.

Realistically I'll probably have to hope the BB5s are up to the task.  First problem is I actually need an adaptor for the dodgy suspension fork I currently have, so I'll have to order my new rigid fork - and I'm unsure which to choose - probably a Kona ... the front wheel looks like it'll hold out for a few months if need be.

Fitted my new rear derailleur as the jockey wheels were on the edge and not replaceable. The original SRAM 4.0 must have lasted me 8 years. The 3.0 I fitted was a false economy and it ended up a bit twisted as well as worn and is in the "only in dire emergency" box after about 2 years.
 The X4 has more metal in its construction and has replaceable wheels for £7.99 - I paid £16.99 for the whole thing, so I may speculate ...

Nipped into town to give it a bit of a test because my Millets day bag zips have failed and it was getting a bit porous. Accidentally swore at a park ranger (??) on a motorcycle on the cycle path because in my tired state I thought it was some local yob. (wearing hi-viz ? )

All the bike-racks were rammed - this increased popularity of cycling is a double-edged sword.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a bike with a carbon seat post, my usual luggage rack attaches to the seat post but I have never stuck it on a the bike with the carbon seat post. Would it be ok with about 6kg on it? Anyone know?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 5, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> I have a bike with a carbon seat post, my usual luggage rack attaches to the seat post but I have never stuck it on a the bike with the carbon seat post. Would it be ok with about 6kg on it? Anyone know?



Sounds distinctly iffy. I'm amazed you can even clamp them - presumably there's reinforcement in the end ?
Perhaps you'll have to bite the bullet and accept the increased weight of a metal one ?

I'm having a nightmare with my rack fixings - one side drilled-out, the other with a screw stub sticking out, and the top ones need washers and tightening, but have seized - so I was considering a seatpost clamp myself in place of the cable ties - though I would probably have to relocate my battery *again *...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 5, 2011)

I had a reply from one of the bike shop partners and all is well - it's even OK that I've put some miles in on the BB5 caliper I was forced to fit.
Rather late in the day I now know the difference - bigger pads and I don't need to unbolt the whole caliper to re-centralise as the pads wear - the BB5s actually use the same cupped washers they use with rim brakes. 

The early incarnation that came with the bike eventually had to be binned when the adjuster seized, so apparently I'll need to use some anti-seize grease before I fit them.


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 6, 2011)

Perfect cycle commute weather today  I did almost have an accident involving a car me and a deer luckily I had slowed because I'd seen the deer even thogh the car hadn't and he decided to overtake me and drive straight for the deer in the middle of the road, this makes the deer decide it doesn't want to get run over by the car so it jumps into my path to get run over by me instead (even though I managed to stop in time and the deer just ran off in front of me for a bit )

I also put my tent on the back pannier so that I can get more used to the extra weight when I go off touring, I'm thinkg maybe 5kg on each back pannier and 2.5kg on each front one should be a good balance between stuff and weight and I'd estimate I about 3kg on each back pannier today.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jun 6, 2011)

quiet commute this morning, probably something to do with the weather. looks like i'm going to have damp socks all day.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 6, 2011)

I suppose you could call it lucky.  I decided against cycling 70 miles up into Wales and back yesterday ...

A couple of years ago one of the bolts failed and Saturday I made sure I had a spare in my bag and also taped around it in case I lost the bit the bolt screws into.

I was going to dump the seatpost anyway (Rockshox suspension post)

So I'll bodge it as best I can and walk / coast home and take the day off tomorrow...


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2011)

no commute this morning as had flat on friday and no pump 
had to get bus 
hopefully fix it some point today to cycle home


----------



## T & P (Jun 6, 2011)

Mine was 'refreshing'...  Got to work as if I'd just come out of the sea.

I still enjoyed it though as yesterday I upped the pressure on my tires for the first time since I bought the bike, and it feels like I'm flying at the moment. Shouldn't wait so long for the next pump-up I guess...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 6, 2011)

horrible this morning, cold wet rain, kids back at school so loads of traffic, and then some fucking doofus on a racer pulled out of a side road, straight in front of me without looking once, as i swerved to go around them, they then saw me and stopped dead, so i swerved the other way and they pushed away again, meaning that i screeched to a halt and ended up literally nose-to-nose but managed somehow to avoid any impact


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes Fu(k you Hill three I kill you Saturday ride. Made it to the top and carried on going. Later on ride head fist into a tree branch stop me dead bike carried on going. 

Hill one to kill off


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 6, 2011)

Managed to bodge my seatpost so I could ride the bike with care, but chose a less intense route home.

Amazingly I managed to find my original seat post, but not the original bolt, but the one I found should get me to the shop tomorrow.

So I needn't have taken the day off after all. 

(Unless I can get my brakes sorted)


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2011)

got bike back home with slow puncture as i'd remembered the pump but not the tube 

only got a 2.3 mile commute anyway


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2011)

Took day off to get my seatpost sorted - probably could have managed with the temporary bolt, but I decided to get myself sorted out with the bike shop who also had a bolt for a couple of quid.

Since my nasty spongey suspension fork would need an adaptor to fit the disc brake, I decided to take their advice and ordered a Surly rigid (but gently curved) front fork.

I hate it when someone's cleverer than me. :-

I was all set to improve the mountings for my lights by getting myself a couple of curtain pole brackets, but the chap in the shop suggested I dump my handlebar riser and instead use an old handlebar bracket as a clamp and leave plenty of uncut steerer above it. (though he recommended I experiment with curved handlebars).






Said dummy handlebar mount would then make a perfect over-engineered light bracket. Methinks I must order an Airzound to hang there too. 

Hopefully I'll take the bike in on Friday and end up with BB7 disk brakes and a lovely new fork.

Meanwhile I have a rigid seatpost to get used to before bolting on the rock hard Brooks B17 to try and soften it up on my commute.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2011)

Just tried the Brooks. 

Seems to fit my derrière fairly well. Not sure if I'm up to riding to work on it tomorrow though ...


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Missed 19:45 start tonight, but rather be here in haysting looking at the sea


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Missed 19:45 start tonight, but rather be here in haysting looking at the sea



You been in for a swim yet ?


----------



## Geri (Jun 7, 2011)

Some woman annoyed me today, I was on a path and she was alongside me on the road waiting to come onto the path. Rather than give way to me, she just entered the path and if I hadn't touched my brakes I would have crashed right into her. Stupid bitch.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2011)

Geri said:


> Some woman annoyed me today, I was on a path and she was alongside me on the road waiting to come onto the path. Rather than give way to me, she just entered the path and if I hadn't touched my brakes I would have crashed right into her. Stupid bitch.



Cycling must be making some progress.
Before long, we'll need some stereotypes - like the equivalent of the school run mum and the Audi driver.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 8, 2011)

First commute on my brand new Brooks B17 and it wasn't hugely uncomfortable at all - just needs a bit of tweaking.
Remembering to keep a carrier bag handy to put over the saddle to keep it dry is going to take a bit of getting used to, but it has the advantage of making the whole bike less appealing to the criminal fraternity - now that it has very nice wheels and brakes, and shortly a Surly fork and new handlebar and ergonomic grips.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 8, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> First commute on my brand new Brooks B17 and it wasn't hugely uncomfortable at all - just needs a bit of tweaking.
> Remembering to keep a carrier bag handy to put over the saddle to keep it dry is going to take a bit of getting used to, but it has the advantage of making the whole bike less appealing to the criminal fraternity - now that it has very nice wheels and brakes, and shortly a Surly fork and new handlebar and ergonomic grips.


 Brooks saddle's are the leathery ones that need breaking in aren't they? Are they worth the money?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 8, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> Brooks saddle's are the leathery ones that need breaking in aren't they? Are they worth the money?


A lot of people swear by them, another lot of people swear *at *them. 

I decided I *had *to try one - the vegan in me hopes it doesn't become as super-comfortable as some people find them.

With my existing rubbery saddle, apart from it coming to bits, it has a frame all the way round and I can feel it after a long ride - and some days I'm in the saddle for 7 hours - albeit with meal breaks.

I got it as good as new for £39 off a CTC member, but I'll pay whatever it takes to keep me on my bike for longer. 

In production hardly changed since 1896 or something ..


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 8, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> Brooks saddle's are the leathery ones that need breaking in aren't they? Are they worth the money?


 
Yes. Although mine stayed as hard as a block of teak for the first 500km. You've got to keep dressing it with Brooks Proofride too so they're not maintenance free like a lump of plastic.

The Brooks grips are really good too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2011)

Lovely sunny commute, slightly spoiled by the selfish tosser _du jour_ barging past at the stupidest possible moment - I'm surprised he didn't scratch his paintwork.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2011)

I found this amusing (and infuriating) :-


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 9, 2011)

^ stunt man.

Ten miles - Lovely today bit of road to get were I was going then 30 hectors of woods & open land. Patted Hoursy for a bit


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm a sucker for a cute horse  - reminds me to take a carrot and apple or two on the next ride ...

Bike shop cocked-up again. The guy I saw on Tuesday is only there on Tuesdays and the Surly fork won't be here for weeks. 
Not sure why I left the bike with them to fit just the back brake, but it gave me a chance to buy some camping stuff for a forthcoming trip.

So I will still be using the front wheel for a bit. Thankfully it should have a fair bit of life left. It would have been so nice to have had my new front fork - and I removed the lights too - felt strange without them - and it let me see that my handlebar has been slightly skew wiff for the past 5 months - thus partly explaining why my nerve and muscular problems are mostly on my left hand side. 

If I didn't lack confidence to choose the right one and saw it off at the right length, I would tell them to forget the fork and I would order it and fit it myself.

I didn't need the grief with the brakes - probably paid more than I needed to and only did it because I wanted advice ...

So I 'll have to take a Tuesday off ...

Next time I need actual advice, there's an enthusiast in the CTC who I believes does paid repairs.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 10, 2011)

Great news! 
Just had a call from bike shop and Merida are sending me a new frame.
Unsure which one cos the 2008 edition I had is not made anymore.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 10, 2011)

Good news, but best get a second opinion on the shop's building of it 

Such a pain you've been without your bike for so long.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 10, 2011)

Tell me about it.

To get my endorphin fix, I'm having to run 10K 4 times in the last week.
It's getting real hard on the the knees.

Can't wait to cycle and join you guys.

thank fuck for Merida for sending me a new frame and fork without needing a receipt (I lost the receipt ages ago and the online shope i bought it from have since closed down).


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jun 10, 2011)

Almost ran over a baby squirrel. The idiot just ran out in front of me!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 10, 2011)

Did you swerve or what?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 10, 2011)

No squirls, but I've just experienced cycling in city rush hour traffic for the first time on the way back from the bike shop.   
I suppose it gets better when you're familiar with the route, but so much to concentrate on. My daily commutes are literally a walk in the park with a musical accompaniment.

I have my lovely BB7 disc brakes - a whole different class of brake - bigger pads, 3 points of adjustment - noticeably heavyier though.
By all accounts I need to grease the adjusters or they seize - which is what happened to the very early incarnation that came with the bike.
It's odd holding something in your hand that your life may one day depend on.

The shop is chaotic, but very helpful - they had lent a woman who came in a wheel while hers was being fixed, and they lent me an adaptor so I can fit my disc brake to my temporary front fork while the Surly rigid is being ordered.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 11, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> If I didn't lack confidence to choose the right one and saw it off at the right length, I would tell them to forget the fork and I would order it and fit it myself.


 
Cutting the steerer tube on the fork is a piece of piss - especially for a man of your considerable improvisational capabilities, GG. You can do it quite easily with a pipe cutter, just take your time and file the edge down when it's done.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 11, 2011)

One advantage of letting them do it is they have a crown race removal tool so I don't have to buy a whole new headset - I've also mislaid the top plate I didn't need because of my riser...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 11, 2011)

A somewhat uninspiring ride around the allotments and city farms of Greater Bristol - with no lunch. Listening to two of the riders discussing their investment portfolios and the ride leader once again express how impressed he is with the current PM and his "Big Society". bleurgh. 

When we got near to home, I sodded off before he made me say something I might regret.

I only went to get out of the house and try my Brooks saddle over a slightly longer ride.

A waste of a lovely sunny day - hopefully I'll get my new front wheel and brake on in a bit.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 11, 2011)

Do it cut bars down now was 27" as not a DH way to big for single track so cut inch off each end.  Now in 635mm or 24.9" 
was going to use plumber pipe cutter but he didn't pop round today so hacksaw them.

EPPING tomorrow


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 11, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Do it cut bars down now was 27" as not a DH way to big for single track so cut inch off each end.  Now in 635mm or 24.9"
> was going to use plumber pipe cutter but he didn't pop round today so hacksaw them.



I didn't realise they were that wide to start with - mine are under 2 feet - 590mm - no wonder my arms hurt !


----------



## stavros (Jun 11, 2011)

I flew along this morning, doing 9 miles in about half an hour.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 11, 2011)

That's pretty good - to sustain 18mph average for half an hour - any hills ?


----------



## stavros (Jun 11, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> That's pretty good - to sustain 18mph average for half an hour - any hills ?


 
None of any note, but then that's Hampshire for you. Having recently moved from Somerset, nestled between the Quantocks and the Blackdowns, it's all a little tepid here.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 11, 2011)

I'll be near my nemesis soon - camping trip to Wookey Hole - 









I thought I was having a heart attack just pushing my bike over it.

luckily the ride leader doesn't like hills much - so we'll even be *descending *via a less steep one and presumably we'll head back via the Strawberry line


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 12, 2011)

"Bristol's Biggest Bike Ride" will have to struggle on without me :-



I have far too many other things to do around the house.

EDIT :-

Coincidentally a very nasty accident on the Portway has coincidentally caused the event to be cancelled.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 12, 2011)

Worth a small LOL methinks :-
*
Bike Hub iphone route from Fareham to Chichester.*



Nearly having a panic attack just watching it.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 12, 2011)

18 mile in rain Epping boggy slippery roots good fun.


----------



## stavros (Jun 12, 2011)

Just went up Deerleap on streetview - it does look a bit of a brute.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 12, 2011)

Had a lovely ride yesterday.  Brixton up to Kings Cross, then train to Cambridge and rode out to our mate's place in Histon.  Had to do the reverse today and it pissed down from 5 minutes after we started to until we reached our front door in Brixton when it then stopped raining ffs


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 12, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I'll be near my nemesis soon - camping trip to Wookey Hole -


What I love about the internets is it just keeps getting better. Great shot.


And, fwiw, rather you than me messing around with Wookey's hole . . .


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 12, 2011)

I slightly exaggerated it for creative reasons. 
The actual hole is owned by Lord Bath. Not actually going in the caves at £16 

http://www.wookey.co.uk/wookey-information/prices-and-opening-times/

EDIT :- apparently it's Gerry Cottle's hole now.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2011)

Why are there holes in the crotch area of a Brooks saddle and why am I only feeling it today. ?
Actually probably just a coincidence. Probably just the seam of my shorts.

I ordered some special Brooks gunk today to make up an order ..



http://hypebeast.com/2010/09/brooks-england-x-vans-vault-2010-fall-collection/


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2011)

I resisted filtering past the usual queue of cars this morning because the light was poor and I felt naked with no lights at all, so I've wired up a summer "compromise" - my bright rear light and a single triple 2 watt lamp on the front aimed moderately high - on the basis that I'm fairly unlikely to be riding at night much anyway, and that there won't be many other people around to dazzle..'' 



It's my neatest arrangement so far, and I'm especially chuffed with the use of halved corks to firm up the assembly of hose-clips.

I would like to make the front lamp pivot - in lieu of high and low beam if the right household item appears.

So that's maybe 9 watts in total which in theory should give me 4 hours from a fully charged battery, but if I get half that it would get me home from 20 miles away and if I really do think I'll be riding in the dark, I can always carry my spare battery.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 14, 2011)

She be one today  Evening ride planed Woods & fireroad


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 14, 2011)

Awwww. 

Only the frame left of mine.


----------



## Onket (Jun 14, 2011)

Phone fell out of my bastard pocket on the way in today.


----------



## Private Storm (Jun 14, 2011)

Been loving my cycle commute recently. Had a full blown health check the other day and my resting heart rate was 52, which apparently is pretty good. Only have my cycle to work to thank for that, so pretty pleased. 

Had a pizza to celebrate


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2011)

Onket said:


> Phone fell out of my bastard pocket on the way in today.


 
ouch 
did you get it or is it gone?

lost money before now but not a phone


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2011)

commute been better as finally cleaned some crud off gears
bike a lot smoother but still something up with the gears that prob needs a trip to bikeshop to sort


----------



## Onket (Jun 14, 2011)

ddraig said:


> ouch
> did you get it or is it gone?
> 
> lost money before now but not a phone


 
It's either turned off (nicked) or it's smashed. Phone is old and not worth anything but it was easy to use and had about 70odd photos on there, which is a loss.

I'll have a look on the way home but I'm not holding out much hope.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 14, 2011)

Walked home. 

Somehow managed to give my colleague my bike lock key along with a set of work keys.  - at least I hope that's what happened as I don't have a spare key. Rest assured I will have a couple of them soon.

I put a second cable and lock on the bike just in case. It's in a heavily fortified bike shed so will hopefully be all there in the morning ...


----------



## Geri (Jun 14, 2011)

Bit stressful today. A couple of wanna-be gangsters with a staffy were all over the path, so I had to slow right down to avoid hitting the dog (he was leaping about) and when they saw me one of them said some disgusting things to me in a rapping style.

Two cars couldn't be arsed to wait for me to pass before they started turning right, so I had to swerve to avoid them. And I was on a cycletrack the first time!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2011)

almost ran over about 20 take that fans on way home
thousands of em about (obviously)
tomorrow as well grrr


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 15, 2011)

Couldn't decide if to wear sandals or shoes this am as it looked a bit chilli.  Cycled in wearing the happy compromise of socks + sandals!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2011)

As a pedestrian, it was probably bike 1, cars 2 in terms of hating this morning.
I should have videoed my commute.

Thankfully I now have the key to my bike lock so it will be business as usual this evening.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 15, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Thankfully I now have the key to my bike lock so it will be business as usual this evening.


What a relief


----------



## ddraig (Jun 15, 2011)

got shouted at twice this morning! and i wasn't caning it or doing dodgy manouvres!
once really really loudly by someone in a car going the other way as i was on the outside of the traffic in my lane, very loud and angry  
and once by a pedestrain going down a paved area where cycling is allowed and there were loads of delivery trucks and vans about blocking the place up


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2011)

I didn't drop anything today, thankfully.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Bike is one year one day old today.
Small ride only five miles. Same trip getting boring.

May pop out again this eve.
Gears still chattering


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Gears still chattering



Chattering gears is usually the indexing going out due to cable tension - though difficult to explain unless they replaced the cable.

Did you find that missing screw ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm trying to find an excuse to practice my French and it seems videoing your cycle commutes is a peculiarly English obsession.

----------------------------

My bike has a weird squeak today and I'm half expecting my handlebar to fail on my next long ride - just about everything else having failed.
It's probably just the seal on my dodgy suspension fork so I'll try some grease.

Both of these components will be replaced in a couple of weeks' time...

-----------------------------

Just ordered £200 worth of "performance luggage" 

http://www.oldmanmountain.com/Pages/Galleries/GalleryInspiration.html

American rack, British canvas panniers. (Carradice)


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 15, 2011)

In the Aldi book shows for tomorrow Solar Powered Charger  Maybe good for your trip GG
Would be able to change you M80.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2011)

It'd be super cool to have something like this built into my bike - now that I'm upping my game. 

I'm OK for trips 
I find the battery in my camera lasts as long as the storage.

If I take my spare lighting battery I can get a few charges out of it - I use it with my big MP3 player.

The phone can go flat - only calls I ever get are from T-Mobile.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jun 16, 2011)

Fucking Evans, got them to fix a buckle in my real wheel on tuesday, today the bastard thing popped out from the frame today and my should is nearly unusable. Looks like its going to be a trip to the hospital after work.

30 years of fixing punctures, replacing cassettes and every other bit of bicycle maintenance and I have not had a wheel come out like that. How hard is it to fasten a quick release properly.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 16, 2011)

Always a good idea to give your wheels a kick before you set off. Stories around about people maliciously tampering with QRs.


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 16, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> In the Aldi book shows for tomorrow Solar Powered Charger  Maybe good for your trip GG
> Would be able to change you M80.


 
I've got a solar charger that's similar to that - same size pannel.  It's useless for smart phones.  It just about powers my very basic MP3 when it's sunny.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 16, 2011)

nice ride in today and most of the take that fans gone!


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 16, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> Fucking Evans, got them to fix a buckle in my real wheel on tuesday, today the bastard thing popped out from the frame today and my should is nearly unusable. Looks like its going to be a trip to the hospital after work.
> 
> 30 years of fixing punctures, replacing cassettes and every other bit of bicycle maintenance and I have not had a wheel come out like that. How hard is it to fasten a quick release properly.


 
Is the wheel still out?  It could be a broken frame near the drop out.  I only mention as something similar happened to me.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 16, 2011)

Strarted off badly.

I should have remembered there would be 20 Windoze updates to install  - so I was late leaving.

I oiled the forks with ptfe lube, but the squeak is still there. Now the front brake is making an insanely loud squeak - probably knows it's being retired this evening.

Almost at work when I fell off at zero mph getting through a gate and the dome of my bell fell off suspiciously readily without damaging the thread,- so maybe it was making the original squeak .. but the twist gearchange was stiff and I'd had problems getting the handlebar grip on...


----------



## Private Storm (Jun 16, 2011)

How was my cycle commute? Fucking wet. Like, really, really wet. I had no dry parts by the time I got to work. I can't wait to slide my damp cycling gear on again to go home.

Because it was raining so much, I decided to get off the train at a later stop, which is closer to work. Turns out that the train I was on didn't go there and took me 3 miles in the wrong direction, leaving me effectively lost and bumbling about with my iPhone trying to find how to get to my office. Failed miserably and ended up back in motherf*cking Staines, which is the station BEFORE my office. Gah!

Still, at least I had a ride on my bike instead of getting the bus/train/bus


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 16, 2011)

Got my adaptor kit in the post so I could fit my new wheel and disc brake on my temporary fork, and I there were no instructions - but no excuse for not noticing that the bolts were different lengths - so after getting it set up pretty well, I tightened the bolts and stripped the alloy thread on the one that was too short.  A shame the long one didn't bottom out and thereby warn me. 

So I doubt I'll get anything for the fork now - not that I would wish it on anyone.

In the process of handling my old wheel, I realised I'd got PTFE lube on the rim - hence the insane squealing.

Re-fitted my old squishy saddle for the weekend's ride as my current seatpost won't let me dip the Brooks saddle enough at the front so it's been difficult to get comfortable on it.

In the absence of my new rack, once the seat is properly adjusted, I will use masses of cable ties from the seat to the basket to try to stop it moving about.


----------



## stavros (Jun 18, 2011)

Pretty good, apart from one uber-wanker who overtook me at about 80mph on a dual carriageway.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 19, 2011)

.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2011)

Saturday headed off with a dozen others to Wookey Hole - about 30 miles - just the other side of the Mendips. We were generously rained-on several times on the way there, and it was a race to get the tents up.



A very enjoyable weekend was had by all and my improvised luggage performed well.

Sadly I didn't get my camera out while I was there.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 19, 2011)

Did you take a bike with you?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Did you take a bike with you?



It's under there if you look closely.

I did, however, forget to take the oil and stuff I'd carefully put in small bottles - and the baked beans, so there was no cooked breakfast.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 19, 2011)

It all looks secured but I  can see why you might have now bought a pannier and bags. 

RE touring, I'm a little worried about the extra weight (of camping gear, etc) as I also carry a reasonable amount of weight myself - how did you find it over the hills?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2011)

It wasn't that much extra weight really - under 3KG each side - probably under 10kg altogether - largely hanging off the seat post.

We had a very nice ride leader who doesn't like hills much, but there *were *hills - I was tired by the end, but it didn't feel very different.

That said I'm unusually tired after only about 30 miles with two stops on the way.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Must be heavy all that kit. No photos of place and camp. 
Did sod all this weekend apart shout at bike trying fix gears. 

*edit *was on page 207 now 208


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> . No photos of place and camp.



I know  - says a lot about my relationship with the people I find myself undertaking these trips with. Some of them I've met several times and still don't remember their names - and I don't see them at other times... the conversation hardly ever strays from cycling..

Maybe it was also partly my disappointment with my new tent. I suspect I'll give it away...

Wells cathedral was an experience - even for an atheist.

http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/9454/wellscathedral.jpg


----------



## stavros (Jun 19, 2011)

I set myself a mini challenge this morning. Coming into our village is slightly uphill and there was a heavy headwind, so I bust a gut to try and keep at 15mph or higher throughout this stretch. I'm pleased to say I managed it but almost gave myself a fucking hernia doing so.


----------



## little_legs (Jun 19, 2011)

Slipped on Borough High Street  all that roadwork there is making confused... every day


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 20, 2011)

Nekkid Urbanites thread that way.  --->

Photos of the roadworks would tell us more.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 20, 2011)

Took the train today, cos I'm a bit stiff from the London-Brighton ride yesterday. Did Ditchling Beacon without walking or stopping for a break. Very proud of myself


----------



## girasol (Jun 20, 2011)

Well done Crispy!!!  

Was in Berlin last week and we hired bikes for a day and spent the whole day cycling (we both had sore arses by the end of the day ).  Compared to London, a daily commute in Berlin is my idea of heaven!  They even have traffic lights for cyclists.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 20, 2011)

ouch LL! 

really hot today and 2 working tyres yay
loads of fair weathers popping up now 
was hot even tho i have swapped jacket for hi vis vest


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm absolutely wiped this morning and not entirely sure why - I've done 60-odd miles on a Sunday, but this time it was 30-something miles on two consecutive days.
Maybe the luggage made a difference.


----------



## tommers (Jun 20, 2011)

Ouch LL.

Mine was fine today till I went round Vauxhall and an inch long screw went through my tyre, straight through the inner tube, rim tape and then embedded itself in my rim.

I had to unscrew it to get it out.  I have never had to unscrew something from my wheel before.

God knows how that happened.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow. Utrapuncture. Not going to fix that with a bit of rubber cement by the side of the road are you?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 20, 2011)

Ouch little legs 

i almost came off my bike today in front of a bus... had to brake suddenly and the back wheel just skidded, slippy road... didn't like that


----------



## tommers (Jun 20, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Wow. Utrapuncture. Not going to fix that with a bit of rubber cement by the side of the road are you?



There was a small entry hole in one side of the tube and a larger exit hole in the other so I didn't even try to fix it.

I've never seen anything like it.  It was properly embedded in my wheel, I couldn't pull it out!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 20, 2011)

ddraig said:


> ouch LL!
> 
> really hot today and 2 working tyres yay
> loads of fair weathers popping up now
> was hot even tho i have swapped jacket for hi vis vest



and then pretty wet on way home!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 20, 2011)

Chain jumped the biggest rear cog and almost trashed my new rear wheel spokes - luckily I automatically grabbed the brakes.
I thoroughly checked my gears last night ...

Most likely my fault for cleaning and oiling the transmission...

Got my new super-duper rack on.

As predicted, the two remaining rack screws sheared off.
Just as well the new rack doesn't use them.

I'm not 100 percent satisfied though for £115 - I'm going to fit some more struts to various frame tubes.
Threading a longer wheel spindle through the rack bosses is going to be annoying - so should I try to clamp it so it's perfectly true, or should I leave a little flex in it ?

I suspect I may end up using silicone here and there ...

Grungy old rear basket back on for now. If I can't make it QD, I'll be thinking of a luggage net for my day-bag - or a specific clip-on saddlebag - I really can't see myself riding to work with one pannier ... or two with sod all in ... I'll see when the new panniers arrive.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 20, 2011)

Single pannier is no bother


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll give it a go - but it sets my OCD off a bit.

EDIT :-

My lack of mechanical skills nearly ended me in disater again.

There was this bit left over and luckily I checked the manufacturer's spares site and realised the locking clamp was in two parts - I half remembered a similar one on a colleague's folding bike I fixed last week.





Firmed up a treat with the wheel properly clamped. 

I aslo only just remembered to re-hook the gear cable and realised I now have to reroute it because the axle mounting bosses and hence the QR nut sticks out further than before - at least there's half an inch less screw thread on top of that with the clamp complete.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 20, 2011)

Today I recieved an e-mail with a link to a "sustainability" survey which asked questions about, among other things, commuting to work etc. One part of the survey asked about "fitness" and specifically how much time you spent last week - in minutes - doing your "sport" (in my case cycling). I'm not sure they will believe my answer of 4,560 minutes*...*


----------



## ddraig (Jun 20, 2011)

they will love it
fodder for their greenwash init


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 21, 2011)

11 hours a day ?


----------



## turing test (Jun 21, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I'll give it a go - but it sets my OCD off a bit.
> 
> E


 
I used 1 pannier everyday for years.  May I suggest using the non drive side bag.


----------



## little_legs (Jun 21, 2011)

Just a quick thank you to everyone, I'm gonna be fine. It's a bit uncomfortable to swim with that knee thing but that's a small price to pay. x x


----------



## a_chap (Jun 21, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> 11 hours a day ?



Two 600km Audax rides, 37 & 39 hours.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 21, 2011)

That's very nearly a LEJOG.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 21, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> 11 hours a day ?


 
Very keen courier?


----------



## a_chap (Jun 21, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> That's very nearly a LEJOG.


 
A little further than LEJOG GG as I'd also completed two 600's the week before  Training for Paris-Brest-Paris you see...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 21, 2011)

Huge water mains works starting at a critical point of my homeward commute - all the alternative routes mean fewer trees and more cars.


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 22, 2011)

gentlegreen's picture of his bike loaded for touring made me shudder - black bin liners, parcel tape!

Here's our bikes on the way from Bestival to a camp site near Swanage last year.  The bikes are resting waiting for the Branksome Ferry.  The ride takes in 3 ferries in one day and goes all the way along the Bournemouth sea front then onto the Sandbanks Ferry.  A very enjoyable day of cycling.  

There was another thread about trolleys for festivals - when you arrive by bike there's absolutely no need!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2011)

warm and windy today
also got a free cyclists snack from work as it is cyle week
flapjack


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2011)

BigPhil said:


> gentlegreen's picture of his bike loaded for touring made me shudder - black bin liners, parcel tape!



My next trip should be a lot more professional. Got my lovely new rack fitted and I'm deciding on the Panniers - torn between Ortlieb and Carradice ...


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 22, 2011)

No riding for days missed a epping trip. Bike week would think there be some bike mechanic course in my area. 

But not


----------



## The Boy (Jun 22, 2011)

Today I dealt with a busy junction between cycle paths rather than dismounting and crossing on foot.  The final climb on my journey home is still beyond me even with granny gears.  I've given myself the target of cycling up it before my 30th birthday in November.

Tomorrow is my first *actual* cycle commute to work rather than betwixt here and my gf's flat.  Can't really afford any time off sick


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2011)

I didn't do the final hill on my commute to work for 13 years !

(it was my 40th birthday coinciding with a new millennium in my case )


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2011)

Just the usual pointless overtakes on quiet country roads. I'm glad I can't get inside the head of mr. suburban saloon car driver.

Thankfully not quite as many wobbly n00bs on the cycle path today - they were apparently put off by the early morning rain that I managed to completely avoid. 

I probably committed a grievous offence by tackling a wayward elder I'd had to duck under three times since it fell over at the weekend.



If I can find it, I'll take my pruning saw with me tomorrow and finish the job properly.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2011)

I have today ordered an amazingly cheap set of smallish panniers from SJS that should do me for work and one or two day rides - £15, and made up the order with a cargo net and an Airzound horn - the latter because a handlebar button for my car horn would cost as much (£15), it's also lighter and identifiably "bike" - by all accounts you can make different sounds with it - some quiet, and who knows, some of them farty.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 22, 2011)

said before GG Poundworld 




18"


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 22, 2011)

Got very fucking wet at dinner time then changed my brake blocks at home.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Train trip then small ish hill to bike shop. Getting gears fixed should have gone to shop four days ago then making matters worse.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

not as windy as yesterday


----------



## ddraig (Jun 23, 2011)

fucking delivery vans in pedestrianised areas 
too close and fast twice this morning


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 23, 2011)

Knackered for some reason - hope I'm not sickening for something.

Sunday's ride looks a relatively restful 45 miles, though there is one b*stard hill on the way and knowing the ride leader, he'll choose to have the tea stop on top of it.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 23, 2011)

Front tyre was flat. The front tyre's knackered anyway and I'd bought a replacement so I decided to fit it. Couldn't get the sodding front tyre off 

Managed to knacker the inner tube to being ireppairable in the process of chiselling the old tyre off. Put new inner tube on as well as new tyre. Inner tube wouldn't inflate. Had to get a lift to a LBS to buy new inner tube and got them to fit the damn thing for me.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 23, 2011)

One of those highly strung road bikes with tyres that look like O-rings ?

It's dead easy with my Mavic 721s, but then I'm technically using tyres that are too narrow ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 23, 2011)

I had some c*nt accelerate towards me as I was turning right into a side road - something about being outside a hospital seems to set them off. Needless to say he got the full zombie stare as I completed my manoeuvre.

I didn't manage to take it out on another petrol head until I was *walking *up my street to the supermarket - "get out of the road" ... I half expected him to say I didn't pay road tax ... of course it's difficult to accurately predict that they're going to take the piss out of the 20MPH limit, but it's a safe bet during the rush hour.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 23, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> One of those highly strung road bikes with tyres that look like O-rings ?


 
Eh? No - it's a British made (remember those?) "hybrid" bike aged 14 and three quarters with 38mm wide tyres. Actually it's pretty low-strung.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 23, 2011)

you had to chisel your tyres off?


----------



## a_chap (Jun 23, 2011)

I think age + liberal amounts of cow crap had welded the tyre to the rim.


----------



## turing test (Jun 24, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> said before GG Poundworld
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have one of those, which I have used over and over again camping.  I found it in the middle of the street behind a club district in Atlanta GA and always assumed it was used as a mugging weapon.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 24, 2011)

Frame has arrived.
They've given me an upgrade.

Going into shop tomorrow to see.

I'm about 7 days away from being back on the road


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 24, 2011)

I can fully sympathise - though I was lucky that my month off the road was in the winter.

I must bite the bullet and clear some room for a second bike ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 24, 2011)

There's a seriously dodgy lump of wet coming across the Irish Sea via Wales ... 

... so my £15 SJS panniers look like getting a waterproofing test on their first outing shortly on the way home.

Capacity-wise they seem a decent match for the day-sack and basket they're intended to replace - but I'll need to come up with a rear lamp bracket and relocate the battery - and a shoulder strap - I would miss having one - hopefully I'll learn to remember which things are in which bag ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 24, 2011)

Panniers for daily use 

Since they're cheap, maybe I'll leave them attached to the bike and use liners..

They'll be handy for shopping - I was always planning to get some pack-away panniers for shopping....

With the basket only attached with cable ties, I may keep it attached - it isn't like I'll want to strap my camping gear on the rack even once a week ... it's only the price of a handful of cable ties - may even look out for some sort of fasteners. 
The alternative is a shallow tray - though the main issue is day bags with zips that open by themselves and spill the contents ...the luggage net would help with that though ...

Decisions, decisions ...


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 25, 2011)

GG - Which panniers did you buy from SJS?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 25, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> GG - Which panniers did you buy from SJS?



http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/sjsc-black-hook-on-rear-pannier-bags-prod11550/

The £5 postage means best to order a few other things at the same time.



I immediately taped over the painted steel clips before attaching to my very expensive new rack .. I'll be looking out for some rubber sleeving.

Of course, you could probably add a bit more cash and find some respectable Altura or similar ones - certainly secondhand.

Someone on the CTC forum reckons those metal clips will straighten-out eventually  

Mine are likely to be wired-on.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks. I suppose it's all about the quality of the attaching components. You don't want anything to break mid-tour...


----------



## The Boy (Jun 25, 2011)

Rode home by rode last night.  Was expecting to get off and walk at some stage during the two killer hills (for my legs at least) on the route.  Turned out there were three of them.  Made it up one of them with a bit of effort, but the last stretch of flat road turns out not to be so flat.  Deceptively tough .


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 25, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Thanks. I suppose it's all about the quality of the attaching components. You don't want anything to break mid-tour...


Since I plan to leave them on the bike and use removable shopping bags, I'll probably drill through the hooks and wire / tie them on and thereby add extra strength.

I reckon they would sort me out for a night or two's camping.

Last week's ride leader deliberately uses small panniers - and the chap with the folding bike only had room for bijou luggage and was first up cooking a full English. 

Someone did  part of a LEJOG using them ...



http://www.hembrow.eu/lejog/triplog.html



> SJS Cycles pannier bags. Cheap, but they fell apart during the trip.


 

I'm torn between Carradice and Ortlieb at the moment for my proper touring luggage - maybe I'll wait to see if something comes up secondhand.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 25, 2011)

Liking the wicket baskets.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 25, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Liking the wicket baskets.


On a recumbent too. 

Very  chap David Hembrow. Our paths crossed in the '90s on the Internet and I persuaded him to buy the same speakers I have, then years later I find out about the cycling - he's so keen, he moved to the Netherlands.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 25, 2011)

About ten miles today very muddy
Hard going with 3" of mud on wheels.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 26, 2011)

Went into the shop today.
The shop-owner decided not to open the box and waited for me to do it.

We went to the workshop where it laid in the corner. And she said I was like a child at Xmas.
I smiled and agreed.

At first I couldn't believe my luck.
The new frame was a few several million miles ahead of previous one.
I was excited. Heart thudding...
Then I looked at the fuckin' size sticker.
It was a "S," the size below.

Shop-owner couldn't believe.
And she rang Merida to complain.

I guess I have to wait another 2 - 4 weeks until this shit is sorted.
Nightmare.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 26, 2011)

You definitely need a second bike - no chance of buying a cheap S/H one ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 26, 2011)

Another abortive group ride - presumably insufficient hydration, and how could I possibly have packed a jacket,  but no sun hat or extra liquid. 
I did OK over the morning's 20-odd miles though I felt a bit queazy after the leader took us up the same hill by a different route - I'd managed to *ride *up it the first time ...

Had dinner, then a couple of miles down the road on a very modest hill realised that was it. sent the others ahead and laid down under a tree for 40 minutes listening to the radio, then limped home the final 11 miles - took me 2 and a half hours. - had to stop at a pub half way for a pint of orange juice and lemonade and a bottle refill ...

I've done more challenging rides - even on hot days ...


----------



## stavros (Jun 26, 2011)

Did the route of my old school bus this morning (about 7 miles), which was a nice bit of retrospection. Then coming back a more direct route, I overtook a guy on a mountain bike (I've got a road bike). I said good morning and he said, in jest, "show off", but I told him it was just because my bike's faster.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 27, 2011)

Flippin 'eck.

I felt like an unfit 80-year old this morning. 

There surely has to be some sort of lurgy brewing. I wish it would get on with it.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 27, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> You definitely need a second bike - no chance of buying a cheap S/H one ?


 
my outgoings are very high this month 
seems i'll be stuck on trains and buses in this glorious weather.


----------



## hiccup (Jun 27, 2011)

Was enjoying my ride so much this morning I took a 2 mile detour over Chiswick Bridge. Bit gutted to be stuck behind a desk right now.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 27, 2011)

Had to negotiate thousands of Kings of Leon fans yesterday on me way home.  Wasn't the best.  Tonight I'm covering for a sackee so will be tring to come home via the main roads with only one stop due to hills  Will see how that goes.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 27, 2011)

sun rain sun RAIN then sweaty rain grrr


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 27, 2011)

Bit warm this morning , even though I leave the house at 5.45 it was till pretty hot. I'm not looking forward to the ride home. I really don't cope with heat that well.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 27, 2011)

At last been over 1 week in the same country as my bike, really enjoying the commute, even on the rainy days, had yet another accident at the weekend, my significant other decided I was too close behind her and slammed her brakes on to "give me a scare", I waved as I overtook her in mid-air closely followed by the bike which was still clipped to my shoes, luckily managed to land well and didn't suffer any injuries apart from a bruised knee (and a bruised pride)


----------



## Onket (Jun 27, 2011)

Decided not to cycle today cos it was a bit warm. Then ended up having to get 3 buses and walk for about 20 mins to get to work over an hour late because of a road still being closed because of this- http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/351184-Camberwell-Bus-mounts-pavement-demolishes-shopfronts 



Should have cycled.


----------



## plurker (Jun 27, 2011)

Onket said:


> Decided not to cycle today cos it was a bit warm.


Odd decision, no, cycling creating a nice cooling breeze and all that?
Hope your journey home isn't as traumatic as the one inbound.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm still knackered from yesterday, so may be about to find out what it is to be an average cyclist having to use cycle lanes ...


----------



## Onket (Jun 27, 2011)

plurker said:


> Odd decision, no, cycling creating a nice cooling breeze and all that?



There was quite a bit of Monday morning laziness in there, I have to admit.



plurker said:


> Hope your journey home isn't as traumatic as the one inbound.


 
Cheers!


----------



## The Boy (Jun 27, 2011)

Journey to work (largely via cycle paths): made it up the hill (just.
Journey home from work (via very hilly roads):  only had to get off and walk once.  

It's getting better.


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 28, 2011)

Onket said:


> Decided not to cycle today cos it was a bit warm.
> 
> Should have cycled.


 
Time to embrace lycra then!


----------



## girasol (Jun 28, 2011)

Left home 20 mins later than usual (forgot to set alarm) at 7:10, and, well, let's just say the amount of cyclists on the road seems to be about double what it is earlier...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 28, 2011)

Still knackered.

What is it with this rash of little sporty red Audis ?

I dread to think what salary the young woman where I work is on to be able to cough up 25k-plus on a silly car - presumably she has the house and pension plan sorted.
I pointed at the 20MPH speed warning as she passed - not having been able to get sufficiently in her way ..



I can't help myself waving them past and shouting "brmm brmm !" when these cars pointlessly overtake me on the suburban roads I ride on.

So über-uncool in Cycling City.


----------



## Onket (Jun 28, 2011)

BigPhil said:


> Time to embrace lycra then!


 
Never!

Different road closed today but I was a bit naughty and went through anyway (the other road, closed yesterday, isn't on my cycling route).


----------



## ddraig (Jun 28, 2011)

ok today apart from someone swearing at me in an underpass
i had slowed down and was at least 6 foot away!

there is a bit of a backlash against Cardiff cyclists on atm in the local press with people even advocating crushing bikes of those who cycle on the pedestrianised areas.
i don't think most of them know that it is perfectly legal and allowed on most apart from one main street

they'll have to get used to it as cycling is being promoted and taken up more here along with our new 'rainbow' cycle network being launched


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 28, 2011)

Of course these days most "pedestrians" are only pedestrians for the short distance they're prepared to walk from their cars.
I feel it when I'm out on group rides with groups of other middle-aged people - the rags - both local and national have set them up to expect confrontation.

There are some tossers about on bikes though who need telling - and I do.

I'll happily get off and push my bike when there are a lot of people about - though my BMX pedals are like scythes.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 28, 2011)

There's a storm brewing here and its guaranteed to break just as I set off home


----------



## Crispy (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuchs66 said:


> There's a storm brewing here and its guaranteed to break just as I set off home


 
It'll be great fun


----------



## plurker (Jun 28, 2011)

unless, like me, you left your waterproofs and jacket at home...


----------



## girasol (Jun 28, 2011)

got my jacket, but heavy rain and glasses don't mix very well - having said that, last time I got caught in the heavy rain on the way home it was indeed really good fun


----------



## Crispy (Jun 28, 2011)

Pft. In the sort of rain we're about to get, no amount of waterproofs can help you. I figure, I'll be showering when I get home anyway, why be dry for it?


----------



## plurker (Jun 28, 2011)

the waterproofs help me stay dry *enough* that when I get home, i've no need to change before going out for my run


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 28, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Pft. In the sort of rain we're about to get, no amount of waterproofs can help you. I figure, I'll be showering when I get home anyway, why be dry for it?


 
Waterproofs? Pah!

Wouldn't be so bad but I have an optician's appointment I have to go to on the way back, I can see me dripping all over the floor there (just like I did at the dentist's a couple of weeks ago)


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm gambling on cotton shorts and no leggings.

Went cycle camping the weekend before last and fairly quickly left off the leggings - it's fine if you're putting effort into it and after drying out the first time, you stop worrying.

I hanker after some "rainlegs" though ...


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ah skin's waterproof (and breathable)


----------



## Onket (Jun 28, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Pft. In the sort of rain we're about to get, no amount of waterproofs can help you. I figure, I'll be showering when I get home anyway, why be dry for it?


 
A naked cycle would kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 28, 2011)

Onket said:


> A naked cycle would kill two birds with one stone.


 
Standing naked in the countryside, yes. Splashing through wet london streets, no. Ask yourself - what colour is a puddle?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 28, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Standing naked in the countryside, yes. Splashing through wet london streets, no. Ask yourself - what colour is a puddle?



Mudguards people, you know it makes sense  - though at least there isn't quite as much dog crap to be washed off the pavements as there used to be.

I cycle past a lot of farm gates ....

The worst faceful I ever got was as a pedestrian last winter - a van drove over a broken manhole cover.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ha got home safe and dry, apart from the sweat that is, it's really warm and sticky here at the moment. Oh and yes I have got mudguards, but the best mudguards don't protect you from horizontal rain


----------



## Crispy (Jun 28, 2011)

Or from splash from other vehicles, or your feet.
I am always going to buy mudguards when I get the chance. Maybe next weekend...


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 28, 2011)

puddles puddles puddles puddles 
Small ride to church and back gears are lovely no chattering


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 28, 2011)

What's the best dry shoe solution for cycling.
I had to put my shoes in the microwave the other day.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 28, 2011)

Dry cycling shoes LOL

You should stuff and wrap them in newspaper.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm not going to wear those silly cycling shoes. 
They are in the same category as lycra


----------



## The Boy (Jun 28, 2011)

After yesterday's heroics on the climbs, today was a bit of a letdown.  Couldn't even get up the first part of the hill on the outwards journey, and was overtaken by no fewer than two other cyclists on the cyclepath.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 28, 2011)

I managed to get the last pair of size 48 Diadora Trailriders - a teeny bit too small, but I should have bought several pairs while I could.

The only shoes I have that I can *walk *4 miles in. Only annoying feature is the SPD blanking plates which slip occaisionally.

Not remotely waterproof though. I may need to use something on them...


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 28, 2011)

Isn't there some sort of water proof over shoe thing. For just normal trainers? Or some other sort of solution..

Also GG, before you had your disk brakes, how long did you get your standard blocks and rims to last. (I think your the same weight as me, and do similar daily distance)



gentlegreen said:


> I managed to get the last pair of size 48 Diadora Trailriders - a teeny bit too small, but I should have bought several pairs while I could.
> 
> The only shoes I have that I can *walk *4 miles in. Only annoying feature is the SPD blanking plates which slip occaisionally.
> 
> Not remotely waterproof though. I may need to use something on them...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 28, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> Also GG, before you had your disk brakes, how long did you get your standard blocks and rims to last. (I think your the same weight as me, and do similar daily distance)



Astec cartridge blocks seemed to last at least 6 months.

Rear Mavic EX721 rim - as little as 12 months. / 2,000 miles 
This time I've been looking after my bike better (no using Wilco brake blocks etc) and the old rim was still usable after 18 months / 3,000 miles.

I'm waiting for a front fork before I can fit my new front brake and hence new wheel and I'm using the rear disc brake as much as possible.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 28, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Astec cartridge blocks seemed to last at least 6 months.
> 
> Rear Mavic EX721 rim - as little as 12 months. / 2,000 miles
> This time I've been looking after my bike better (no using Wilco brake blocks etc) and the old rim was still usable after 18 months / 3,000 miles.
> ...


 Great stuff. Thanks.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> Great stuff. Thanks.



My aim is to have enough rim left to safely consider them emergency wheels. I'm on the edge after 18 months though as the Mavic rims appear to be made of cheese.
I've gone for them again because they're so strong, but I'm hoping a rim brake will never have to touch them - especially since I would have to find a match for the black paint.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 29, 2011)

Managed to get soaked this morning though


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2011)

Stopped to do a bit of ethical fly-tipping :-


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 29, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> I'm not going to wear those silly cycling shoes.
> They are in the same category as lycra


 
To avoid problems of wet shoes wear sandals in hot weather.  You can even get SPD sandals.

When it starts to get chilli you can of course wear socks under your sandals - which is a great look to go with lycra.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 29, 2011)

BigPhil said:


> To avoid problems of wet shoes wear sandals in hot weather.  You can even get SPD sandals.
> 
> When it starts to get chilli you can of course wear socks under your sandals - which is a great look to go with lycra.


 
The sandals in summer rain idea seems like a good one.
Sandals, socks and lycra in winter seems like a terrible idea!


----------



## Pgd (Jun 29, 2011)

So my bike got nicked last week, and this morning was my first commute in on my wife's cheapy Decathlon town bike.  Had to raise the saddle loads, and the frame was (inevitably) too small, but it got me in ok.  The gearing's a lot lower than I'm used to -- I spent a fair bit of time in top gear, whereas I never got close to it on my own bike (a Trek hybrid).  Anyway, it'll do for now.  Interesting to see how different bikes handle!

Meanwhile, my contents insurance policy would only give me £250 (incl. £50 excess) for a replacement, so I'm wondering whether or not I should bother.  Are there any decent hybrid (ish) models at that price?  Or will they allow me to "top-up"?  (We're pretty skint, unfortunately, so no chance of treating myself right now )  Or there's always Ebay, I suppose, but I've no experience of it and to be honest it scares me 

P.S. Annoying commute story: waiting at a red light, big cockney guy in a car starts mouthing off about "no wonder they all keep getting knocked off, look at 'im, through the red light he goes..." etc etc, referring to ONE cyclist who'd RLJed.  Apparently entirely oblivious to the 8 or 10 cyclists to his left all waiting patiently at the lights.  Or maybe the monologue was some sort of lecture for our benefit.  Whatever.  Tosser.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2011)

I may take my helmet off a fair bit, but I never go without gloves and shoes that cover my toes.

I only wear sandals on the beach ..

I would have to start washing my feet


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2011)

Of course cars never RLJ....

Sorry to hear about your bike.

Since I'm putting £600 worth of new bits on my bike this year, I'm looking for better insurance cover.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 29, 2011)

got told to get off the pavement today! 

i was on the Hayes in Cardiff, a massive paved area where cyclists are allowed 





pic by david morgan


----------



## Private Storm (Jun 29, 2011)

Got a puncture on the way home last night - looked like a nail or something similar went throough the tyre. When I came to fix it there was a hole in the tyre and two in the innter tube - no wonder it went flat as a pancake in about 2 seconds. Amazingly well timed to be equidistant between two train stations as well so a long walk was required. 

To add insult to injury, Evans didn't have any Brompton inner tubes, so I actually had to get my hands dirty and fix it myself. Still, felt good to have got my hands dirty for a change.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 29, 2011)

and the lesson is...
carry a spare silly!


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 29, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> The sandals in summer rain idea seems like a good one.
> Sandals, socks and lycra in winter seems like a terrible idea!


 
Here's my last attempt to extol the virtues of lycra for anyone who's not converted.  See how good it can make your bum look!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2011)

There was a chap on a recent group ride. I didn't know where to look ... (the front)

And another who might as well have been wearing doublet and hose ..

.. though it seemed strangely appropriate as we wandered around Wells cathedral.


----------



## Private Storm (Jun 29, 2011)

ddraig said:


> and the lesson is...
> carry a spare silly!



Yes, well that is now apparent 

Except Evans didn't have one in. Will be buying two today though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2011)

Typical sunny evening on the path, though I like a bit of a workout, I fit in with the general rhythm ...

 







Then, after various blind corners and access points, I start making the widest possible path at some speed past two pedestrians....

My bell ends up being used to warn them of this twat's charging down on them much too fast and close - I bet this one doesn't even have a bell.



As Le Tour gets closer, the would-be Cavendishes are out in force.



Roll on winter ...


----------



## Geri (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't have a bell. Bells are stupid.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2011)

Geri said:


> I don't have a bell. Bells are stupid.



But you only cycle at walking pace. 

I have just bought an Airzound but I'm having second thoughts - would have been good to have given this one a jolt - I have plans to turn it into a whoopee device ...

Anyway, I decided that mr selfish git is today's Youtube video :-


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Bell pff were the airhorn.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Bell pff were the airhorn.


 
There would have been collateral damage. 

I'm having to rearrange things on the bike to fit in the air bottle - I'll probably end up having to extend the tube - though sealing it will be a nightmare.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 29, 2011)

Day off today so went for 20 mile ride around Lancaster - Williamson Park, Caton, Aldcliffe, lunch at the Whale Tail veggie cafe, then Aldcliffe, Lune Coastal Way to Conder Green, Stodday, back to Lancaster for a couple of pints sitting outside on the towpath at the Water Witch, back along the canal to Booths for more wine and cider.  Have now undone all the calories I burned off on the ride...


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jun 30, 2011)

Did Finchley - Bromley (20 miles) in 85 minutes this morning. Way less traffic than usual presumably due to the strikes.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 30, 2011)

The sun is out, the sky is blue...........


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 30, 2011)

It was indeed delightful. 

Released two more bags of molluscs beside the Bristol to Bath path.

A shame I'm so lacking in oomph.
Surely 2 bottle of red a week for a couple of years hasn't trashed my liver already ?
And Sunday's possible sun stroke should have worn off by now.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 30, 2011)

Got stuck in roadworks yesterday so took an alternative route today and got stuck in even more roadworks. It's as if they want to keep South Londoners from crossing the river


----------



## Onket (Jun 30, 2011)

Great cycle in today, went to Lambeth College & joined the picket line, then marched through central Brixton.

A mini-critical mass style bunch of protesters went through & stopped at Windrush Sq for a bit, presumably going up to the demo in central London.

Was a bit late for work.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 30, 2011)

Day off today.  My legs and arse are thankful.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 30, 2011)

Result!!!

Shockingly, my new frame arrived.
Was expecting it'd take ages.

Bad news is that it's not as good as the replacement sent last week.
But it's better than the old 2008 Roadlite frame that snapped.

It's this one http://www.leisurewheels.co.uk/products.php?plid=m10b0s6p8651

aiming to get back on the road by next week!!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 30, 2011)

That's a very nice bike. 
I must have a go on a racer before too long.

I almost found my legs on the way home - still under-performing though....

There's someone who goes on the same rides - she's probably several years older than me - rides a sit up and beg comfort hybrid - did a 100 mile Audax on Saturday and then did the ride on Sunday that killed me.... it looks effortless when she does it.
And there are always the 70-plus year-olds who come along for the ride, but it's really not enough of a challenge for them.

I've ridden my bike hard every day for a good chunk of 23 years, and I'm always up against some sort of wall at the moment.
I don't seem to have the strength generally that I used to have - I refuse to accept it's just my age.

All I can see is that almost every other rider is skinny....


----------



## Geri (Jun 30, 2011)

Perfect cycling weather this morning - sunny but not too hot. And now I've sorted out my saddle I am longer in discomfort (well, just a tiny bit).


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 30, 2011)

Annoyingly the Brooks saddle I recently acquired has rails in a different place and I can't get it right on my bike. There's an adaptor but it costs £22


----------



## Geri (Jun 30, 2011)

I bought a new saddle yesterday - it's massively wide like a sofa, and has springs. I'm not putting it on yet as my other one is relatively comfy. Or at least not uncomfy, since I adjusted the height. I also feel slightly ashamed of my new one, I may as well have a sign on the bike saying FAT WOMAN ALERT


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 30, 2011)

I bought one years ago - looks like a bum - supposed to be unisex, but I couldn't stay on it ....
I doubt you're as fat as me.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Just under 12miles riding in woods with the sun setting shards of light cutting deep into the woods.

Magic.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 1, 2011)

got told off again this morning 
i admit i was ahead of the line but the bloke (who told me off) in his open top convertable in a queue of traffic driving into a city centre at 9ish am who cut the junction and was in my lane by about 30/40% was more in the wrong


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

ddraig said:


> got told off again this morning
> i admit i was ahead of the line but the bloke (who told me off) in his open top convertable in a queue of traffic driving into a city centre at 9ish am who cut the junction and was in my lane by about 30/40% was more in the wrong


 
should have climbed in to his car with him


----------



## Onket (Jul 1, 2011)

ddraig said:


> got told off again this morning
> i admit i was ahead of the line but the bloke (who told me off) in his open top convertable in a queue of traffic driving into a city centre at 9ish am who cut the junction and was in my lane by about 30/40% was more in the wrong


 
I hope you had a word.

Forgot to post this the other day, off the Critical Mass London mailing list-



> Saw a new type of bike lane stencil the other day that seems to more accurately
> reflect the reality of cycling in London.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/64574972@N02/5881558014/


----------



## ddraig (Jul 1, 2011)

i said "at least i'm in my lane" and could've gone and spoken to him as he was in a nother queue for the pissing john lewis carpark then, only about 30 yds away
but decided he weren't worth it and the earlier i got to work the earlier i could get out


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jul 1, 2011)

Getting some ominous sounding noises from my bottom bracket, might have to get the bike down to the workshop (lacking the necessary tools at the moment to do the job myself)


----------



## The Boy (Jul 1, 2011)

Nearly found myself under the wheels of two vehicles, and nearly got run off the road as two vans and a BMW all passed me within a bawhair and in quick succession.

In better news my day off had a good effect.  Made it up the outbound hill without breaking sweat and with gears to spare.  Made it home ten minutes faster than last time, although still couldn't cop with the final climb.  Had the guts to try taking it on though.


----------



## stavros (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't mind overtaking people who quite a lot slower than me, but I was behind someone this morning who was only a couple of mph slower, and I didn't have the heart/balls to overtake him, partly through fear that he'd retake me. Luckily it was only for about a mile before he turned off.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 3, 2011)

16 miles today on speedo on bike gps says 14.5 miles

Bloody hot today mm I was the only on riding through puddles in wood so was only one who sunk of stagy water


----------



## stavros (Jul 3, 2011)

Flew along again this morning, hitting 21 miles after more or less exactly 70mins.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 3, 2011)

Had planned on riding a 180 mile jaunt this weekend. Ended up in the office instead as I have a deadline on a piece of work for Monday


----------



## The Boy (Jul 4, 2011)

Have taken to cycling to work on by road.  Fraction of the time (20 minutes or versus an hour or so)m bt a altogether less pleasant journey.  But, until the Tour de France is over at least, my shifts will be arranged in a way that the shorter journey is necessary.

Oh, I made it a further 5 metres up The Hill.  Still nowhere near making it up without walking the middle section though


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 4, 2011)

Even more plodding than usual this morning as I thought I would make use of my panniers to haul liquid refreshment to work - among other things. The most noticeable effect was the twitching of the handlebar - which was very noticeable when I played back the video from the camera mounted on it.
I noticed the other day that someone makes a steering damper for touring bikes ..

Thought all the school runs would have finished, but no .. and on such a perfect day even more bizarre to see all those young people trapped in their cages.

I confess I got so pissed off waiting to get onto the road near where I work, I deliberately pulled out in front of an oncoming car (almost) and encouraged some pointless overtakes further on. A lot of cars were racing down the road and triggering the speed warning sign anyway ... except for the one I deliberately got in the way of


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 4, 2011)

The Boy said:


> Oh, I made it a further 5 metres up The Hill.  Still nowhere near making it up without walking the middle section though



Good for a Monday morning. 

It took me 13 years ! - but then I'm a lazy bleeder.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 4, 2011)

great today
no bother with pedestrians only the odd car but to be expected

all good apart from (another) slow puncture!


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 4, 2011)

a right nice morning, and I had loads of go in me (for a monday before 9, at least)


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice ride this morning and it wasn't too hot when I started either (5.45) . I did see a dead cat and a dead badger in the road though  There always seems to be more roadkill in the summer for some reason.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice ride in this morning (apart from the slight hangover).

Had to rescue a young lad on the way back home on Friday as he went arse over tit on a junction after trying to race me on his old Dutch bike (and he was tearing along I was quite impressed until he came off) no major injuries but he managed to tear off one of his big toenails, just shows that riding a bike with flipflops isn't necessarily a good idea.


----------



## plurker (Jul 4, 2011)

I don’t like the fact that, on King’s Avenue I was nearly taken out by a Merc coupe that suddenly decided to turn right, sans indicator, sans use of mirror, as I was filtering on the outside.  
I don’t like the fact that the Police car behind the Merc made no effort to step in as the woman driving the Merc screams at me that it’s my fault for overtaking, when filtering is in fact legal.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 5, 2011)

Streatham > Kingston - 10 miles cycle. A3 > A308.
Last 2.5 miles was mainly uphill and frustratingly slow.
Enjoyed it, beautiful scenery - it's good to be back on the road


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 5, 2011)

A bike and a waggon collided right next to me the other day.

Luckily, it was the bike that hit the back of the waggon. So no injuries other than the guys pride


----------



## ddraig (Jul 5, 2011)

wet and sweaty! yay 
and i had to duck into a shop whilst some smackhead looking types were shouting in the street and was paranoid they'd clocked my bike


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 5, 2011)

Felt a bit nimbler this morning. Only had two slugs to release in the hedge


----------



## a_chap (Jul 5, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Only had two slugs to release in the hedge


 
I hope that's not some sort of euphamism...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 5, 2011)

a_chap said:


> I hope that's not some sort of euphamism...



eeew


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 5, 2011)

Now then.

Was it entirely sensible to leave my vaguely showerproof coat at home ?



My office coat is a tad on the warm side...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 5, 2011)

leave it at home.

does anyone have a pannier type rack on a racer? 
like is it possible?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 5, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Streatham > Kingston - 10 miles cycle. A3 > A308.
> Last 2.5 miles was mainly uphill and frustratingly slow.
> Enjoyed it, beautiful scenery - it's good to be back on the road


 Tell me you went over Wimbledon Common and through the gates  into Richmond  Park at Kingston Vale ?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 5, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Tell me you went through the gates and into the park at Kingston Vale ?


 
Nope - it's my first time on this route.
I know I've done something stupidly wrong....
What park? Kingston Vale? Where is that?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 5, 2011)

Put your start and finish in here, and bear in mind you can choose from three route options - I know London really pretty well and it still surprises me sometimes (especially the quiet route option):

http://www.cyclestreets.net/journey/


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 5, 2011)

That's fairly nifty.

It knew about the Bristol to Bath path, but not the second off-road bit I use - but knew intimate details about my workplace.

EDIT :-

No, it gave the second path as an option.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh my god, that's such a basic route! straight through malden golf club.
 I can't believe I went round on those busy A roads.

think i'll follow the red route on this


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 5, 2011)

Yep, I was a bit sceptial to begin with but because the database contains so much off-road stuff it really is very cool  - even has tiny little pedestrain pathways.

Love the street level image relationship with Google as well.


----------



## Pgd (Jul 5, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Of course cars never RLJ....
> 
> Sorry to hear about your bike.
> 
> Since I'm putting £600 worth of new bits on my bike this year, I'm looking for better insurance cover.



Turns out I didn't even have the insurance cover I thought I did.  Something about specified items worth over £150.  This despite the fact that when I discussed setting up the policy, I said to the guy that I had a bike and wanted it to be included.  Grr.

Still, at least this means I'm free to contemplate buying a shiny new bike (and then insure it properly!), especially as I know it'll pay for itself after 3 months or so with TfL travelcard prices.  Was looking at Halfords' Carrera sale but it looks like they're just about all gone now.  Evans has the Trek 7.2 fx on offer for £320, looks quite nice...

(P.S. yep, cyclestreets.net is pretty awesome!  Should be even better in the future, they're currently working on things like allowing for hills, turns, traffic lights etc which don't always work out at the moment.)


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 5, 2011)

My bank, (Santander), has just made me an offer I couldn't refuse on buildings and contents. Got myself £1,000 cover for my bike. It's terrifying how new parts add up. 
I'll have to be careful not to tidy it up too much.
It's time to upgrade my locks and cables.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 5, 2011)

your light along must be 1500 
,)


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 5, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> your light along must be 1500
> ,)


Frighteningly, my assortment of electrical junk does add up ... about £70 worth at the moment (minimal lighting for the summer)


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 5, 2011)

More TDF fantasists on the path testing my patience to the limit.

I need to make myself look more scary.



My tyres were only just on the tarmac.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 6, 2011)

Last night, now having panniers, I took home two bottles of wine that had been given to me over the past couple of years. This morning I get to work and find that the Côtes du Rhône went all the way home and now back to work again - so that will be 15 bouncy miles if I remember to remove it this evening .. .

Ironically it was escargots I had to dispose of this morning - quite a few of eating size - though they had been munching on my tobacco plants


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 6, 2011)

What to do when someone yells at you from a car

http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2011/07/05/cyclists-how-to-take-revenge-on-motorists/


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 6, 2011)

I like the song one - maybe an excuse to master a bit of Italian operetta . 

Trouble is it gets stuck in your head too.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 6, 2011)

no aggro today!
but was behind the number 666 bus for a while!


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 6, 2011)

ddraig said:


> no aggro today!
> but was behind the number 666 bus for a while!


 
One of those buses (the 666) goes to Swindon, from Oxford.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 6, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> leave it at home.
> 
> does anyone have a pannier type rack on a racer?
> like is it possible?


 
Old Man Mountain racks will fit on bikes with no lugs at all.

They are great racks. I've got one on my Pugsley and one on my LHT.

http://www.oldmanmountain.com/Pages/RackPages/RearRacks.html


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 6, 2011)

I've just put a "Cold Springs" rack on my bike - (which has all four normal mounting lugs trashed)

I was inspired by these crazy videos :-

http://www.oldmanmountain.com/Pages/Galleries/GalleryInspiration.html

And the fact that Carradice market them in the UK.

So far, so good.

.. but being paranoid, I will be ordering a spare extra-long wheel skewer.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ha got to shout at a van driver from the uk today. Daft bastard slewed off the road and screeched to a halt right in front of me on the bike path. Unfortunately for his ears he'd left his passenger window ( right side of road!) and got a load of abuse as I cycled past. Ha not on my patch matey.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 6, 2011)

BigPhil said:


> One of those buses (the 666) goes to Swindon, from Oxford.


 
think it is a windup of sorts as this one is a private hire shuttle for the Assembly/Welsh Government


----------



## ddraig (Jul 6, 2011)

risked it without big (waterproof) jacket this morn and now tis pissing it down nicely for the ride home


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 6, 2011)

No proper clouds over Bristol, but as usual it magicked up enough moisture to make me put my flappy leaky coat on - not too hot though as there was a definite westerly quality to the breeze.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 6, 2011)

Missed the rain on my ride home, but didn't even have a jumper and it wasn't the warmest.

Took the cyclepath route home today, so decided to try tackling The Hill from what I thought was the harder side.  Turns out it isn't as tough but it is a lot longer.  Which makes it as hard as the easy side.  Still, I gave it a good enough dig that I'm confident It'll be conquered by my 30th.

In other news, watching _le grande boucle_ has led me to commuting by road a lot due to time constraints (quicker and shorter but not as pleasant), so am going to have to go for leisure rides to make up for the lost exercise.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Wolk up at stupid oclock today. Couldn't get back to sleep. 
Only did five miles got back at 4:20 the birds are still asleep my turn to wake them up.


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 7, 2011)

almost ran over a monk


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2011)

sort of rainy and sort of muggy


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 7, 2011)

purves grundy said:


> almost ran over a monk





> If You Meet the Buddha on the Road, Kill Him !


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh forgot to mention, nearly got knocked over by Queen Beatrixes humongous limo as it was driving into the grounds of the palace I pass on the way to work, yesterday morning, dont know whether she was in it or not. I do feel honoured though


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 7, 2011)

DownwardDog said:


> Old Man Mountain racks will fit on bikes with no lugs at all.
> 
> They are great racks. I've got one on my Pugsley and one on my LHT.
> 
> http://www.oldmanmountain.com/Pages/RackPages/RearRacks.html


 


gentlegreen said:


> I've just put a "Cold Springs" rack on my bike - (which has all four normal mounting lugs trashed)
> 
> I was inspired by these crazy videos :-
> 
> http://www.oldmanmountain.com/Pages/Galleries/GalleryInspiration.html


 
How much!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 7, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> How much!



Yes I know - but they're hand made in California. 

Scary though when you can get some sort of rack for a tenth the price and my old Blackburn was about £40.

The Panniers I'll buy when I'm ready to start serious touring will be about the same price - Carradice's with upgraded clips - or Ortliebs...

The ones I have on currently cost me £15


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm finding a bit of strength again so had a calculated bit of fun with a little lad on a mountain bike (with narrow road tyres) on the railway path. 
I probably should have let him charge off, but as he was overtaking me - too much "as a matter of course" for my liking  I couldn't resist turning on the power through the pain barrier - a shame I couldn't see the expression on his face as this bag lady on a bike with basket and panniers suddenly took off  

 He managed to sneak past eventually - mainly because I wasn't prepared to take chances with other path users.
 Only a mile and flat to slightly downhill. No way could I have kept it up for much longer anyway - I'll probably get cramp later as it is. 
It might have been fun to see how I could do on an empty path - without all the braking and accelerating.

My other shattering of preconceptions was a bit naughtier.  Earlier on my homeward commute I have to cycle up a lane that is two narrow for even two average cars, and there's a chunk of it with messy overhanging hedge and longitudinal ruts and I hate the way I'm expected to get out of the way, so sometimes I ride straight at them and force them to stop.  I'm guessing today's young chap might have been heading for the posh dormitory estate I cycle through every morning so I might meet him again.

I then did a bit of traffic calming and patronised the pointless overtakers with a loud "vroom ! vroom !" and a shooing wave of my hand as they passed.

I generally only have the courage to do it when I'm somewhat pissed off with life as I am at the moment - borderline depressed - adrenalin borne of a little fear / anger gives me a respite occasionally - I had a game of "dare" with a car transporter on that stretch - ironically outside the hospital a while back.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 7, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> The ones I have on currently cost me £15


 Have those caused you problems, or do you just want to indulge yourself with the £130 American ones?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 8, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Have those caused you problems, or do you just want to indulge yourself with the £130 American ones?



They're quite small and have a reputation for bursting at the seams if stuffed.

Carradice may market American racks, but their *panniers *are as British as Brooks saddles.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 8, 2011)

Getting a lot more confident riding o the roads now.  Quite comfortable taking control of the whole lane to stop cars overtaking if it's what I need to do to stay safe (there is one left turn in particular where drivers will haply squeeze me to get passed).

On a different note, does anyone have padded cycling shorts?  Think my arse needs a bit of extra cushioning to prevent soreness, but not sure how effective they are?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2011)

only got the cheapo ones from lidl
they are ok and make a bit of difference but stopped wearing them as they are a bit of a pain and look silly


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 9, 2011)

I wear two pairs of cotton pants - I'll probably have to lose weight to get padded shorts my size - and in any case I don't want to change just for a 5 mile commute.
Some days I get saddle trouble after a couple of miles. other days I can do 50 miles without much discomfort.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 9, 2011)

The Boy said:


> Getting a lot more confident riding o the roads now.  Quite comfortable taking control of the whole lane to stop cars overtaking if it's what I need to do to stay safe (there is one left turn in particular where drivers will haply squeeze me to get passed).
> 
> On a different note, does anyone have padded cycling shorts?  Think my arse needs a bit of extra cushioning to prevent soreness, but not sure how effective they are?


 
It depends how well provisioned you are in the natural upholstery department. I have almost nothing (5'10", 10st 5lb) and can't ride any distance > 10km without cycling shorts. With shorts my legs and lungs will give out before my arse does.

I favour the bib shorts of the unfortunately named Assos brand.


----------



## little_legs (Jul 9, 2011)

dear commuters, could someone tell me what this thing is called and where I can buy one? it fell off the other day


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 9, 2011)

8 speed trigger shifters. Look for make (name) that a RH one ?

Look at ebay I just goT one this week New cheaper then shop.


----------



## little_legs (Jul 9, 2011)

will do. thank you, dlx1!


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 9, 2011)

little_legs said:


> dear commuters, could someone tell me what this thing is called and where I can buy one? it fell off the other day


 
It's the top cover off a Shimano (Tourney?) rear shifter. You almost certainly can't buy just that part and will have to get a new shifter.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 9, 2011)

> You almost certainly can't buy just that part and will have to get a new shifter


why not will have to take shifter off reline gears If get a hole new trigger. But not if just replace top.

RH = Right hand

edit buy one cheap take off cover of new one then put cover on one on bike. haven't got to fuckabout with gears 

gears


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 9, 2011)

If buying a new one, make sure you get one with the same actuation ratio. Shimano and SRAM particularly tend to have different characteristics.


----------



## little_legs (Jul 9, 2011)

Yep, it's the right hand one, and I think it is Shimano. 

The shifter is working fine, it's full of dust now though. If can't buy the plastic top cover, I might just tape it on top of the shifter.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 9, 2011)

Nothing wrong with tape, but cable ties are better. Lots of bike things are attached with them in any case.
Rubber tape / bits of inner tube / silicone sealant is useful to make cable ties stay in place.

In my book, if something falls off, the fixing method needs improving in any case.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 9, 2011)

little_legs said:


> Yep, it's the right hand one, and I think it is Shimano.
> 
> The shifter is working fine, it's full of dust now though. If can't buy the plastic top cover, I might just tape it on top of the shifter.


 
It will get full of mud/rain/shit and will fuck up. Having gone cross eyed looking at the Shimano web site I think yours is an Acera model. You can get a new set pretty cheap.



dlx1 said:


> why not will have to take shifter off reline gears If get a hole new trigger. But not if just replace top.
> 
> RH = Right hand



I don't think you'd be able to order just that part. It's a discontinued Shimano Acera model.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 9, 2011)

Item number: 270776676950 this it


----------



## little_legs (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll have a look on Ebay, it it does not work out, I'll try tape, and if that does not work I'll take the bike to the shop and tell them that the bike expert gentlegreen recommended cables (which I don't have and don't fancy buying). I am complete dufus when it comes to fixing things like that.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 9, 2011)

little_legs said:


> I'll have a look on Ebay, it it does not work out, I'll try tape, and if that does not work I'll take the bike to the shop and tell them that the bike expert gentlegreen recommended cables (which I don't have and don't fancy buying). I am complete dufus when it comes to fixing things like that.


 
There's a set on ebay that have the same part missing as yours! However, if you buy this one:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Shimano-8-Spe...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item4aacb8c637

Then you can pinch the cover off it for yours.


----------



## little_legs (Jul 9, 2011)

DownwardDog said:


> There's a set on ebay that have the same part missing as yours! However, if you buy this one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Shimano-8-Spe...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item4aacb8c637
> 
> Then you can pinch the cover off it for yours.



It's the exactly like mine! I'm gonna buy this one. Thank you.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 9, 2011)

Two weeks ago I ran out of steam 3/4 through a group ride, no other symptoms than extreme weakness. I've been sub-par for two weeks now with the odd spell of raised temperature - though I managed the odd sprint on the way home from work.

There's a very easy ride tomorrow, so, having got fed up watching all those insanely fit cyclists on the telly heading for their first proper hill,  I thought I would pop down the Bristol to Bath path to make up the miles - I took it *very *easy and by the time I was nearly at Bath - about 10 miles, I had no choice. I limped the 10 miles back at a snail's pace, stopping once for tea and cake and a second time for a lie down. I've sneezed a grand total of twice today.....


----------



## stavros (Jul 9, 2011)

The first 3 miles were great. The second 3 not so good, after a rear puncture meant a walk back home*. Haven't had one for ages, but I've fixed it now and it'll be back out tomorrow morning.


*Yes I had a repair kit with me, but I always prefer to use a bucket of water to locate it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 10, 2011)

I look back with amazement at using a repair kit on the side of the road when I should have carried a spare tube.
Thankfully, my Contis seem untouchable which is just as well considering the spectacular amount of broken glass lying around on Bristol's roads and paths. I buy new inner tubes most times I buy new outers, so my spare is patch-free.

Stuck at home today due to this annoying lurgy that saw me wake up just a teeny bit snotty - but after yesterday, I know there's more to it - I couldn't even face today's super-easy ride - would have been a pleasant change to meet some beginner riders - maybe lend a hand.
Perhaps I'll take a ride down the path to Mangotsfield station later - I need to get out of my slum.


----------



## stavros (Jul 10, 2011)

The fix held up brilliantly today, as I got in a flying 21 miles in about 1hr15. I'm sure I'm getting faster.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 11, 2011)

4 miles to what I thought would be a good private picnic spot on a Sunday evening ...

I should have known better - it was like Picadilly Circus. 

.. and so home .. very slowly ...


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2011)

properly heating up now! shitloads of fair weather types
safety in numbers


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2011)

just had 3 commutes in one!
left house keys in work 
so had to go back and extract them from locker door


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 11, 2011)

Done that for less - thought I'd left something switched on at home.

That 12 miles was my longest ride ever - after maybe 12 years of commuting !


----------



## ringo (Jul 12, 2011)

Grim. Coming through the cycle path round Elephant & Castle a motorbike had just had a nasty accident. Bike wrapped round traffic light, rider 10 metres away in a very bad way. Either he or the bike had gone high enough to smash the lights off the pole. Hope he recovers, I feel sick to the stomach.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 12, 2011)

wiped out last night in regents park, test riding a bike i was thinking of buying, cycling around the ring road with a friend two-abreast, completely clear road ahead.

all of sudden, this daft old bird swings her huge car out from the parked cars and starts doing a u-turn in front of us. i try to swerve around the front of her, clip the pavement and am sent flying through the air. thought i was heading towards a lamp-post but luckily missed that and landed flat on my back.

various scrapes and bruises, left ankle very swollen and black, right hip and rib cage are very sore as well. it's kind of put me off buying the bike as well (which was completely unhurt curiously, not a scratch or any sign of damage). first chute for more than 10 years i think, still feel quite shaken up.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 12, 2011)

Yikes. Glad you're ok. I suppose the puller-outer just went on their way?


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 12, 2011)

what the car driver do.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 12, 2011)

no, to her credit, she did stop and come over (as did 2 other drivers, so it must have looked spectacular).

she kept repeating "i'm very sorry, i'm really sorry" over and over, to the point that i had to ask her to stop cos i thought i was going to lose it and just let me pick myself up and check myself over. we exchanged details and she called me a couple of hours later, said she'll pay for any damage to the bike (although she also said she's flying to france for 2 weeks today).

tbh, my friend and i were more worried about her driving off in the end, as she was shaking so badly and looking so distraught. doesn't make me hurt any less of course but hey ho.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> she was shaking so badly and looking so distraught.


 
Good. Hope next time she think & looks before pulling out.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 12, 2011)

1 or 2 cracked (poss. broken) ribs according to the nurse i've just seen. should i ask her for some compo do you think?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2011)

yes defo!
hope it doesn't hurt too much paulie


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2011)

guess people have seen this on the bbc site today?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-14127823

happened in may, ah how i miss the cunts of soarf london and kent


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 12, 2011)

I think I have broken my finger and I can't grip the handlebars properly so it's the train for me


----------



## a_chap (Jul 12, 2011)

People's *inflated* insurance premiums are caused by people making TRIVIAL insurance claims.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 12, 2011)

ringo said:


> Grim. Coming through the cycle path round Elephant & Castle a motorbike had just had a nasty accident. Bike wrapped round traffic light, rider 10 metres away in a very bad way. Either he or the bike had gone high enough to smash the lights off the pole. Hope he recovers, I feel sick to the stomach.


 
I saw that too.  Fucking horrible


----------



## little_legs (Jul 12, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori... ouch


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 12, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 1 or 2 cracked (poss. broken) ribs according to the nurse i've just seen. should i ask her for some compo do you think?


Ouch Paulie, hope you fix up soon. x


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 12, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Ouch Paulie, hope you fix up soon. x


thanx diddles, doctor paulie prescribed a couple of lager beers to ease the pain, following queenie's instructions on drag thread. pretty sore still even so, but still in one piece all the same


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 12, 2011)

Not long til Cornwall eh? Then you can chill properly


----------



## Ae589 (Jul 13, 2011)

a_chap said:


> People's *inflated* insurance premiums are caused by people making TRIVIAL insurance claims.


 
What value do you put on broken ribs?


I've decided today to stop shouting at dangerous drivers.  It doesn't actually do any good, and it's beginning to spoil my commute.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> I think I have broken my finger and I can't grip the handlebars properly so it's the train for me


another ouch. How long you off your bike for?



a_chap said:


> People's *inflated* insurance premiums are caused by people making TRIVIAL insurance claims.


what? so you're saying not to claim if an accident is someone elses fault?


----------



## The Boy (Jul 13, 2011)

Too many ciders in the pub, walking down to my gf's when we passed the cycle path and I though 'hey, I can cycle home by the river and save myself a taxi fare in the morning'.  You can see where this is going, can't you?

In other news, was wondering if I committed a heinous crime today?  Was stopped at a pelican crossing in the right hand lane of a busy road (was turning right about twenty metres hence) and had a man in a white van revving his engine behind me while we were stationary.  Took a jump on the red light (peds had all finished crossing)  to a) avoid any probs with the van behind; b) take advantage of the stationary traffic on the other side.

Heinous/not heinous?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 13, 2011)

not heinous imo


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 14, 2011)

trafffic lights don't apply to bikes anyway.. they are more of a suggestion


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 14, 2011)

The Boy said:


> In other news, was wondering if I committed a heinous crime today?  Was stopped at a pelican crossing in the right hand lane of a busy road (was turning right about twenty metres hence) and had a man in a white van revving his engine behind me while we were stationary.  Took a jump on the red light (peds had all finished crossing)  to a) avoid any probs with the van behind; b) take advantage of the stationary traffic on the other side.
> 
> Heinous/not heinous?


Heinous because you wimped out of cycling very slowly when the lights changed.


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 14, 2011)

The Boy said:


> Too many ciders in the pub, walking down to my gf's when we passed the cycle path and I though 'hey, I can cycle home by the river and save myself a taxi fare in the morning'.  You can see where this is going, can't you?
> 
> In other news, was wondering if I committed a heinous crime today?  Was stopped at a pelican crossing in the right hand lane of a busy road (was turning right about twenty metres hence) and had a man in a white van revving his engine behind me while we were stationary.  Took a jump on the red light (peds had all finished crossing)  to a) avoid any probs with the van behind; b) take advantage of the stationary traffic on the other side.
> 
> Heinous/not heinous?


 
Like GG I've be very tempted to be ultra cautious with an impatient car revving behind me.  Turn around, look confused, see if van driver reacts, cycle off very slowly, give plenty of time to turn etc.

You probably did the right thing though - although usually satisfying it's probably best not to try to wind up aggressive and impatient drivers any more than than they already are.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 14, 2011)

Perfect cycling weather, shame about the play-racers desperate to overtake and sod everyone else.



I'm finding myself having to take primary in a forceful way on the Bristol to Bath path to perhaps instil some discipline around pedestrians.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 14, 2011)

about 5 or 6 bikes in a line at one point this morn 
and yes, perfect weather


----------



## mattie (Jul 14, 2011)

Is it just me, or does everyone become ridiculously competitive when the sun's out and the TdF is on?

I'm not sure if I'm imagining it, but plenty of people seem to gear up for a race on the Bath-Bristol cycle track.  I can't put my finger on what gives me that sense.  Perhaps it's the surreptitious glance and reach for the drops that gives it away.

In other news, yesterday I got burned on the long climb by a young lady on a sit-up-and-beg.  In mitigation, I had a good view.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Lovely evening (sky) only 5.4 miles to church and back sat on grass as it Thursday eve. Bell ringers.

Thinks should do this more often thinking back to winter evenings.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 14, 2011)

mattie said:


> I'm not sure if I'm imagining it, but plenty of people seem to gear up for a race on the Bath-Bristol cycle track.  I can't put my finger on what gives me that sense.  Perhaps it's the surreptitious glance and reach for the drops that gives it away..


We must surely have passed one another at least once ?

In which case I probably have you on video.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 15, 2011)

Twice in three weeks - I may have to take my hedge clippers to work with me next week ...



Perhaps I should reduce my speed from 25mph to 5mph ?

On the other hand it may be time to execute a FOI request on South Glos council  for the risk assessment they presumably did here. (lol)


----------



## Crispy (Jul 15, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


>




Why are you riding in the middle of the road, and what exactly is happening twice?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 15, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Why are you riding in the middle of the road, and what exactly is happening twice?


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 15, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Why are you riding in the middle of the road, and what exactly is happening twice?


 
good question


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 15, 2011)

You city types clearly have lower expectations of cycle farcilities.

Things move a bit slower out here in the sticks.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 15, 2011)

It is presumably an "advisory" cycle lane - even with the green paint.

As most of the Bristol Cycling Campaign agree, the whole thing is a waste of paint.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 15, 2011)

we have blue lans in london, as well as the green ones. All it seems to mean is "sponsored by barclays"


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 15, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> we have blue lans in london, as well as the green ones. All it seems to mean is "sponsored by barclays"



South Gloucestershire's "cycling champion" famously won't ride a bike.

He may have been the bloke at a university "Road Danger Reduction" presentation who suggested the answer to bad driving was that they adopt a  "Christian attitude" - I kid you not - next time my spy camera will be videoing the whole thing.

My standards are excruciatingly high because it is so incredibly safe to cycle where I do.


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 15, 2011)

mattie said:


> In other news, yesterday I got burned on the long climb by a young lady on a sit-up-and-beg.  In mitigation, I had a good view.


 
I like a girl with a fine Pashley.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 15, 2011)

lovely and streangely quiet today


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 15, 2011)

On the way home the other day, I made the mistake of commenting on a young woman's problems containing her somewhat ample form inside some under-sized Daisy Dukes.

All I did was suggest that "one should wear loose-fitting clothes when cycling."  :nerdy smiley:

I wouldn't have said anything if she hadn't been wobbling all over the road  and thereby causing me some inconvenience when I passed.

I didn't catch her substantial vocal response over the music I was listening to, or on the video, but I suspect she wrongly assumed I was either a perve or suggesting she was fat.  

I don't know why I felt it necessary to Youtube the *bloke *with the pants, but not this young woman - not even a redacted still from it... ... I suppose I'm just sexist.

 
(just in case you're looking for an antidote)

Being old and fat, I not only wear baggy shorts and long tee shirt, but feel happier with a bag on my carrier.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 15, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> On the way home the other day, I made the mistake of commenting on a young woman's problems containing her somewhat ample form inside some under-sized Daisy Dukes.
> 
> All I did was suggest that "one should wear loose-fitting clothes when cycling."  :nerdy smiley:
> 
> ...


 
You _actually_ said that? 
Also, if you couldn't hear her over your music, it's too loud.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 15, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Also, if you couldn't hear her over your music, it's too loud.



... I made sure I put some distance between her and me 

I suspect I would have been in trouble if the road I had to cross had been busy - but she was riding a BMX in tight pants ..


----------



## Crispy (Jul 15, 2011)

I still can't believe you said that.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 15, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I still can't believe you said that.



I also have a habit of shouting at young male cyclists (between coughing) that they "aren't supposed to bathe in the stuff".

It's the prerogative of the "middle-aged".


----------



## Crispy (Jul 15, 2011)

I hope I don't get as rude when I hit 50.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 15, 2011)

not really funny gg, take a look at yourself
other cyclists, whatever their size are not the enemy and you are not the arbitor (sp?)


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 15, 2011)

ddraig said:


> not really funny gg, take a look at yourself


I try to avoid it, but at least I keep it all covered and don't wobble all over the road because of it.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 15, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I try to avoid it, but at least I keep it all covered and don't wobble all over the road because of it.


 
I don't want to be mean, but I think living alone has rather warped your approach to other human beings.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 15, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I don't want to be mean, but I think living alone has rather warped your approach to other human beings.


 
OK, mea culpa, but I was in a playful mood ...


----------



## ddraig (Jul 15, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I try to avoid it, but at least I keep it all covered and don't wobble all over the road because of it.


 
so you'd rather put someone off trying to cycle by insulting them? 
do you consider that that kind of treatment might force them back to being a 'cager' who i presume you hate more?

so can you see how that could be doubly counterproductive?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 15, 2011)

I wasn't insulting her, just reinforcing what she probably already realised - given the look she gave me while adjusting her shorts - I felt I needed to get past her, but she then blocked my way ...

Yes I know it was naughty, but she and her mate passed my house a bit later - chatting away oblivious - as I was putting my bike away - as I'd correctly judged she had more than enough self confidence to ignore a comment from a baglady on a Volvo Estate of a bike. 

Darn it, I may have to upload the video  - not publicly - links only by PM ...


----------



## ddraig (Jul 15, 2011)

oh sorry oh wise one! 
'but' 'probably' 'given' 'correctly' 'judged'

you carry on then, superior being and road user


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 15, 2011)

You're taking this much too seriously.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 15, 2011)

Commenting on strangers' physical appearance is a serious matter


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 15, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Commenting on strangers' physical appearance is a serious matter



I was commenting on her dodgy *clothing* FFS. It was restricting her movements - which was odd given the bike looked like a BMX.

My last g/f must have been a size 20 on a good day - as am I ...not that I had the slightest pervy thoughts about someone legally young enough to be my grand daughter.( I haven't had pervy thoughts about anyone in years  )


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyway being totally serious.

I now feel quite bad about it in retrospect, and I'll restrict myself to suggesting people don't weave over the road in future and let them work out that their clothing might have been a factor.

Maturity is, after all, supposed to include realising that you might hurt someone's feelings.

I still reserve the option of commenting when young men pass me in a cloud of Lynx fumes and I literally have to catch my breath.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 15, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> OK, mea culpa, but I was in a playful mood ...


 
You seem to expend an inordinate amount of energy giving a shit about what other people do, how they ride/drive and what they wear. Good for her for getting on a bike even if she is carrying a bit of pud I say.


----------



## girasol (Jul 15, 2011)

oh dear, gentlegreen    Think before you speak!


----------



## The Boy (Jul 15, 2011)

Was quite obvious that yesterday that it was my first time on the roads since my incident in the river.  Kept forgetting to change down at red lights, and spent about a minute sat behind a bus thinking we were waiting at a red light.  It was a bus stop


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 15, 2011)

girasol said:


> oh dear, gentlegreen    Think before you speak!



 Must be a generation thing.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 15, 2011)

bus stop

There and back  getting dull now
Lastnight was better nice sky.

9.# Av getting a bit faster.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 15, 2011)

Got Today and Monday off, but the weather's coming in from the West so just as the sun was going in , I hauled myself up the 6 miles or so to my favourite field  - probably the highest one in Bristol so I always have it to myself, 

....pausing to nearly get wiped out by a senile sociopathic driver of a luxury tourist coach, and then to try out a succinct list of expletives when I caught up with him. 

Due to Sod's law, my camera wasn't running. 

---------------

My dandelion field is all plantains now - with a few thistly things. Just enough to soak up the wind.

Spend a few hours lying on a camping mat with some very cool sounds on the cans - bit of a picnic and LTJ Bukem for the thankfully mostly downhill ride home. 

Still not back to my usual form. Dare I go to the doctor moaning I can no longer ride 50 miles at 50 ?


----------



## a_chap (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice weather all week and now it's come over all dark clouds and rain. Must be because tomorrow's Saturday and I'm off for a 250 mile ride. Bugger.


----------



## stavros (Jul 16, 2011)

Short but sweet. I woke up for some unknown reason at 6.50am, and looked outside expecting it to be chucking it down as predicted. But nothing, so I quickly threw my stuff on and went out for a quick 5 miler.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 16, 2011)

It has been raining every time I've been commuting for the last two days.  Getting sick of the wet.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 17, 2011)

a_chap said:


> Nice weather all week and now it's come over all dark clouds and rain. Must be because tomorrow's Saturday and I'm off for a 250 mile ride. Bugger.



How is that even humanly possible ? 

I couldn't stay in watching the TDF riders hauling themselves up the Pyrenees, so I made the 24 miles to Bath and back last 4 1/2 hours by stopping a lot and riding very slowly a lot of the time - though I managed some decent sprints  - for which I have just paid for with cramp.

I spent time thinking about whether it's as much psychology as physical limitations - I can't do it without music - I started one 1 mile section trying not to think about how boring it is to pedal 500 times over 1km at 1:1 gearing.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Slow and boggy 
16 miles make it cross river jump
np Didn't make up my hillS today grass was to wet .)


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 17, 2011)

The showers keep coming down from the direction of Wales - thus disinclining me to set off out for a ride - going down the path and back again just isn't inspiring enough to make up for being rained-on... and I doubt I've got more than 10 miles in my legs anyway. 

Plus I've just eaten too many Aldi impulse-buy snacks washed down with wine.


----------



## chriswill (Jul 17, 2011)

Switched to a hardtail MTB with slicks at the moment.

I can use the bridgewater canal for around a 3rd of my journey and while its no quicker, its certainly a nicer ride


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Oo scott 
New wheels 
Got rid of your specialized Mtb

White pedals  tart


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 18, 2011)

I had to go to buy a new lock for my back door - only 4 miles, but unfamiliar territory so by the time I'd got there and back, 8 miles ended up being at least 12. 

And I have to find my way back there on Saturday because they had to order the lock.

No redeeming features either - relentless dual carriageway and streets of houses.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2011)

nice and gloomy today
took all the fairweathers off the road again and it was weirdly quiet


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 18, 2011)

Start out did thinking should bout a jacket. Mins later fu#k it wet now.

Only see one dog & walker rottweiler started to chases me. Not going to out ride this fucker so stopped dog sat down beside me. 

Dog walker called it, it got up ran away.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2011)

phew!
i prob would've gone for it and had my leg chewed off

gloomy with slight drizzle and slowly deflating tyre for my return today
not bad tho


----------



## a_chap (Jul 19, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> How is that even humanly possible ?


 


Riding 250 miles is just like riding one mile 250 times over. Simple.

Except the fucking awful weather made it seem like much, much further 

Oh, I could have done without the never ending Cotswold hills too.

And my GPS packed in so I was reduced to manually following a route sheet.

Apart from that it was simple.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2011)

Do you have access to a domestique and a soigneur  ? 

I couldn't even sit in the saddle for so long.

Do you have music playing ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2011)

Today's heavy load - 4KG - I'll take it home over 2 days - no point in overdoing it ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2011)

Blimey. I have some semblance of legs returning - still feeling my age a bit though - I should be doing much better - watching those guys cycle over two small mountains and then do my commute but at twice the speed ...

I wonder if my liver simply can't cope with what's regarded as a reasonable alcohol intake.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 19, 2011)

got cloaked on way to work by dippy graduate  and had to stop as they were swarming city centre
very apologetic tho


----------



## a_chap (Jul 19, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Do you have access to a domestique and a soigneur  ?



Nope. I'm not even sure what they are TBH.



gentlegreen said:


> I couldn't even sit in the saddle for so long.



Repeat after me. "Ride a recumbent. Ride a recumbent. Ride a recumbent..." 



gentlegreen said:


> Do you have music playing ?


 
I could write an essay about listening to music on long-distance bike rides.

I strongly beleive that it's very dangerous to use earphones in when riding a bike so I have a bog-standard radio that I strap to the handlebars. Then, when listening to Test Match Special for example, I can still hear approaching traffic. However _when it's dark_ I will use earphones because I can see approaching traffic in my rear-view mirror.

If I want to listen to music during the day I used to have a CD player which I connected to a small FM transmitter that the radio could pick up. These days I have an MP3 player that has the FM transmitter built-in.

I get through a lot of batteries


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2011)

ddraig said:


> got cloaked


----------



## ddraig (Jul 19, 2011)

gowned then!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2011)

a_chap said:


> Nope. I'm not even sure what they are TBH.



The domestique keeps you supplied with water and maybe food, the soigneur gives you a massage.

I confess that I've never actually ridden any distance with my Sennheisers on - I don't feel the need on group rides - but I would go nuts on my local rides without a bit of gentle deep house blending out the traffic noise and getting me through the pain barrier - I acquired my first Walkman around the same time as I started cycling.

I suppose a recumbent gives you more options ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2011)

ddraig said:


> gowned then!



Was the be-gowned one riding a bike ?

I once had a work shirt get sucked into my back wheel ...


----------



## ddraig (Jul 19, 2011)

no they were all over the shop graduating like


----------



## 8115 (Jul 19, 2011)

a_chap said:


> Nope. I'm not even sure what they are TBH.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I've finally given up listening to music after a near miss which was both our faults, my fault being not checking properly, and not being able to hear the (fast) approaching car.  It's actually quite a lot more relaxing now.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 19, 2011)

been signed off for a month with fractured ribs, what a fucker.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Heel well Paulie
Hope don't loose wages.
Driver been intouch see how going


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 20, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Heel well Paulie
> Hope don't loose wages.
> Driver been intouch see how going



She's in France isn't she ?

Definitely need to claim.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 20, 2011)

I was up for it again this evening - pushing through the pain barrier - the Drum and Bass helped - (Moving Shadow - "Storm From The East").

Plus I needed to get home before the rain started as there was no way I was stopping to put my leaky coat on.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Did three laps of a practice race. Rid round looking at track its GOT LOTS of swtickbacks  

Didn't ride very fast don't seen to be getting any quicker. Stopping less now tho.

Light rain

_adds words _


----------



## ddraig (Jul 20, 2011)

pissed it down this morning after a bit of drizzle for which didn't put waterproofs on 
loads of graduations again today and had to stop bike and walk a bit cos of the throng but didn't get cloaked


----------



## The Boy (Jul 20, 2011)

Hadn't been on the bike since getting soaked on Saturday night.  Was struggling to build up the energy to get out the house this morning.  Glad I took the bike - blew away the cobwebs.

Anyway, admittedly I walked the first ten/15 metres which is actually a handicap as they are fairly flat and good for building momentum, but I conquered The Hill on my way home.  From the easier side, and by taking a slightly cheaty way along the flat side streets.  But I did it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 21, 2011)

I "traffic-calmed" a speeding motorcyclist this morning past a traffic island and he honked and pointed to the kerb.



I naturally replied with a gesture of my own.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 21, 2011)

Phew.

As per yesterday I just beat the rain by pedalling like mad. 

Though I was still beaten by one younger chap on an ancient bike with a Sturmey Archer 3 speed, and another on a sportier bike who may well have been 10 years older (60-ish) burned me off in the park. 

Perhaps I'll win the TDF Boardman bike and start putting in some serious training...


----------



## Geri (Jul 21, 2011)

I managed it yesterday but not today, as I was late leaving work. It was so dark and blowy when I left the office I actually wondered if a hurricane was brewing.


----------



## DG55 (Jul 21, 2011)

What is with those fucking cyclists who sort of do a half-arsed jumping the lights manouver, 'technically' jumping the lights but then stopping right at the edge of the junction after the pedestrian crossing. Fuckers.

Because what is more annoying is when they are actually slower than you so at every single light they pass you, so YOU need to overtake them _again_ between every single set of lights.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 22, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I "traffic-calmed" a speeding motorcyclist this morning past a traffic island


 
What do you mean?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2011)

Crispy said:


> What do you mean?



I knew he would want to accelerate to an illegal speed - seeing the road clear ahead, but I continued as usual to take primary position through the pinch point. 

It's the road leading up to / from the hill I no longer use that is bizarrely still officially 60MPH - presumably because of the council boundary.

They intermittently put up a flashing speed sign, and they're doing some pretty extreme things further along - road narrowing / light-controlled crossing ...


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 22, 2011)

DG55 said:


> What is with those fucking cyclists who sort of do a half-arsed jumping the lights manouver, 'technically' jumping the lights but then stopping right at the edge of the junction after the pedestrian crossing. Fuckers.
> 
> Because what is more annoying is when they are actually slower than you so at every single light they pass you, so YOU need to overtake them _again_ between every single set of lights.


 
I can kind of half see why they would want to be as far from the cars waiting behind them as possible. (having being knocked off by cars from behind trying to turn through me a couple of times).  

I prefer to fully RLJ these days.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 22, 2011)

Today I came across one two wheeled undertaker too many (and going round a left corner no less), so she got shouted at as I overtook her again. Stupid woman first tried shouting that I shouldn't be taking up the road then. Given the speed we were going at I unfortunately did not have time to inform her of the important of taking the primary position on corner manouvres. However, I did have time to express that it is usually rather good practice to slow down when taking corners. So then she shouted at me to shop shouting at her, whilst undertaking again.  For the few seconds before my turn off, I (rather politely all things considered) shouted at her that actually I was more concerned for her own safety, given that I'd rather her not die, and what she was doing could be bloody dangerous. (edit: well, actually what I shouted was "I'm just making sure you don't dieeeeeee!")

In the unlikely event that you are reading this, female cyclist turning right off Borough High Street this morning, please be aware that I'm actually experienced enough to know that there's always someone idiotic enough to undertake in moderately or fast moving traffic, and therefore check my left as well as my right. It's no skin off my nose personally. It will be skin off your nose if you do it to the wrong person though.

Grrrrr  I feel all worked up now and I hope she sodding well took in the message otherwise that morning unpleasantness was all for nothing.

Edit: I think it was rather restrained of me to not shout "bloody summer cyclists" after her


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm constantly amazed in this age where people have the interweb on their phones that the attention of those who cycle isn't instantly grabbed by news reports about people being killed by doing that sort of thing. I suppose at the end of the day they are simply the sort of people who would ignore that sort of information whatever their chosen form of transport.

In case you haven't already seen any of Gaz545's series of compilations :-


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 22, 2011)

the police seemed to be pulling motorbikes and mopeds out of traffic yesterday for using the cycle lanes near traffic lights. Not seen that before.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 22, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> the police seemed to be pulling motorbikes and mopeds out of traffic yesterday for using the cycle lanes near traffic lights. Not seen that before.


 
 Good God!


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 22, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Good God!



The lights were changing as I was getting to it, But it seemed a cyclepolice was ordering two mopeds and a motor bike on to the pavement as they had driven up the cycle lane feeder thing. Heading south to blackfriars bridge.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 22, 2011)

bit wet this morning and shouted at a car that pulled over and stopped in a bus lane almost ON one of the busiest crossing in Cardiff!  also where you have to leave the road and join the pedestrianised area (that cyclists  are allowed to use)
said "you can't stop there", dumb look, "you can't stop there", 'just dropping someone off!, bus pulls up behind, i needed to get on the safe area, "move" "move", they started kicking off but had to drive off


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Went to gym did bike there can see.how to change km to miles for distance and speed. 

Ten bikes in first row none on any of them other then me some princess comes alone gets on bike next to me! 

 Did 15 length of pool swimming. Race three weeks 

Fucking EU wank.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2011)

14 miles or so - had to pick up my new door lock - which as I feared was the whole assembly - lock plus two slave cam boxes - 7 feet of stainless steel to accommodate. I was expecting to have to borrow a security screwdriver to take the thing apart, but I found some cable conduit in a skip to stop it flapping around at the back - that and gaffer tape and Bob's yer cousin's dad...

As expected I got horribly lost in the city I've lived in for 51 years - albeit not that part of town..


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2011)

In spite of the heat, I really enjoyed my 6 mile, 250 foot climb to my private meadow, stopping off on the way for home made hummus, bread and salad sprouts.

3 hours' chilling to some deep house mixes and not bothered by anyone - except a couple of dogs and some stinging ants.

As I left for home, they'd started mowing the adjacent meadow, so my field may not be so appealing for a bit ...


----------



## newbie (Jul 24, 2011)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Grrrrr  I feel all worked up now


 
somehow minor bike things seem to achieve an importance they don't really deserve.

T'other week I got broadsided by another cyclist who went straight through the 'give way' markings without looking and ignored not one but two warning shouts.  She fell off but I stayed on so had little to complain about (though her _"you did that on purpose"_ rankled a bit).  A minor incident of no consequence, to me at least, and yet here we are a few weeks later and it still bothers me.  I'm sure a pedestrian bump while walking wouldn't have stuck but this bit of trivia seems to pop into my head, unbidden, most days.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 24, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Race three weeks



 two weeks


----------



## stavros (Jul 24, 2011)

Having inconveniently got myself a job last week, I hadn't been out since last Sunday until yesterday. That was a relatively calm saunter round, before this morning flying round 20 miles in almost exactly 70 mins, feeling like the dog's bollocks. It's so flat round here though. I went up the trickiest little hill I know in the area but I still don't need to go onto the lowest gear set.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 24, 2011)

Seven miles must do more but New Av.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 25, 2011)

There being no sensible organised rides available, and still being nervous about letting the side down, I did Bristol to Bath botanic garden and back (25 miles approx) in a series of sprints  - it being Sunday and the path being somewhat busy with leisure cyclists. Decent pauses for picnic, tea and cakes etc...  to make it last 4 hours. 

Repetitive beat - type assistance was availed-of to get through the pain barrier. At least today I didn't fear that I would be stuck there - it was definitely a physiological rather than psychological problem I had.

At some point I'm probably going to have to start going there and back very fast without stopping several times a week in my efforts to get really fit and lose at least 3 stone / 20 kg. Sod sitting on some sort of turbo trainer.


----------



## plurker (Jul 25, 2011)

A friend just posted this blog - re a vehicle (Boris bike delivery one, no less) smashing into some non-Boris bikes on the North end of Hatton Garden this morning.

Hope they don't belong to anyone here:  

http://girlcheese.posterous.com/barclays-bike-delivery-van-smashed-into-bikes


----------



## a_chap (Jul 25, 2011)

I haven't been doing that much _commuting_ by bike because I've been riding quite a bit at weekends. However today my car was in for an MOT so I cycled to work and then to the garage.

Is it a co-incidence that after 4,000 miles this year of pretty much hassle-free cycling, today I was nearly flattened by an HGV?

Being 1. angered and 2. fairly quick I caught up with the HGV as it stopped outside a Tesco. I am happy to announce the driver got quite an animated mouthful from me. With many Anglo Saxon expletives. The resultant adrenaline boost made my remaining trip to the MOT garage happen at Warp Factor five...


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 25, 2011)

6.53 miles hill climb np 
Its dull riding on own this eve. See who out Tuesday eveing ride should be faster pace.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 25, 2011)

That's why I have a camera - I almost didn't recognise myself the other week when a coach came close to taking me out - I think the frustration of not having it on video actually added to the way I took after it and the language I used - pure Urbanz it was. 
It helped me up a major hill, but it almost spoiled my picnic - took me ages to chill out ...

This morning's commute was almost perfect, this evening I had one idiot overtake me at a crazy speed, then had another idiot in a BMW almost drive right through me - my fault for not being in a 4x4 ... I'm pretty sure I saw her mouth "sorry", but she still got YouTubed ... 

I then clumsily overtook a jogger on the railway path  (also uploaded for balance)


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm planning to add 20 miles to my commute tonight - albeit with generous pauses for refreshment.

It'll be interesting to see how the various parts of the Bristol to Bath path are used during commuting hours ...


----------



## The Boy (Jul 27, 2011)

Have pretty much conquered The Hill from the longer (but easier) side.  Proper cheat way up the hill though.  I go up a bit then a long a flat side road.  Then up a bit, then along a flat side road.  Then I go a longer, but less steep way that doubles back on itself.  Simples


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 27, 2011)

That was enjoyable once I got into it. 25 miles-ish Had a 45 minute lie down on a bench looking up through the trees, had a couple of silly races, got up a decent speed on the way home to Orbital's yellow album 

By the time I was nearly home, my legs were really up for it - I wish I'd had one of those GPS thingies ...


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 27, 2011)

12 miles in woods was getting dark by 20:30 finshed off at 21:00 

Its boggy in place to so soon only July.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2011)

Going South on Shoreditch High Street, about where it turns into Bishopsgate, there is a "cycle lane" that attacked me last night. It's 3 meters of painted lane that suddenly ramps up (at about 1 in 5) into pavement. At night, the white line is indistinguishable from the sloping kerb stone that follows it. So when I hit that 1:5 slope at 15mph last night, it wobbled my wheel off the side of it, tipping me off to my left, letting me slide along the ground on my hip and my elbow (now badly grazed), bruise/strain my shoulder, knacker my LH gear shifter (not that I ever use it!) and hitting my helmet pretty hard. I would like to call the City of London/Hackney/Tower Hamlets whoever it was highways designer responsible for this deathtrap a CUNT. You're a CUNT. Thank you.


----------



## girasol (Jul 28, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Going South on Shoreditch High Street, about where it turns into Bishopsgate, there is a "cycle lane" that attacked me last night. It's 3 meters of painted lane that suddenly ramps up (at about 1 in 5) into pavement. At night, the white line is indistinguishable from the sloping kerb stone that follows it. So when I hit that 1:5 slope at 15mph last night, it wobbled my wheel off the side of it, tipping me off to my left, letting me slide along the ground on my hip and my elbow (now badly grazed), bruise/strain my shoulder, knacker my LH gear shifter (not that I ever use it!) and hitting my helmet pretty hard. I would like to call the City of London/Hackney/Tower Hamlets whoever it was highways designer responsible for this deathtrap a CUNT. You're a CUNT. Thank you.



Ouch!  Get the bastards, write to council, etc...  Maybe you can sue (more in principle rather than for financial gain)?  Are there any signs warning of this hazard?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 28, 2011)

And make a video of it and put it on Youtube.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2011)

Here it is in daylight. I remember riding this way once before, but being in traffic at the time. It's an unfamiliar route so I wasn't really prepared for the road to become pavement. Lucky it was late at night, so there were no cars or pedestrians to hit/be hit by.

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=bisho...DMvI2L5cz_R5hCDI1cAPyg&cbp=12,197.21,,0,11.06


----------



## ddraig (Jul 28, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Here it is in daylight. I remember riding this way once before, but being in traffic at the time. It's an unfamiliar route so I wasn't really prepared for the road to become pavement. Lucky it was late at night, so there were no cars or pedestrians to hit/be hit by.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=bisho...DMvI2L5cz_R5hCDI1cAPyg&cbp=12,197.21,,0,11.06


nightmare!
there are some really really stupid cycle "lanes" about that obviously have not been thought through


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 28, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Here it is in daylight. I remember riding this way once before, but being in traffic at the time. It's an unfamiliar route so I wasn't really prepared for the road to become pavement. Lucky it was late at night, so there were no cars or pedestrians to hit/be hit by.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=bisho...DMvI2L5cz_R5hCDI1cAPyg&cbp=12,197.21,,0,11.06


 
You can be a good citizen and report it here http://www.fillthathole.org.uk/hazards/report

Most local authorities take notice of these reports.  Partly because if the hazard has been reported and a similar incident happens again they'll find it very hard to refuse a compensation claim.

I've had 2 out of 3 reports I have filed on this site dealt with.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 28, 2011)

Yep, that's a right old confused mess - at the very least it needs hazard marking as a stop-gap.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2011)

BigPhil said:


> You can be a good citizen and report it here http://www.fillthathole.org.uk/hazards/report


 
Done!
There are already two reports of this hazard


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 28, 2011)

New route from Streatham to Kingston - 40 minutes (A24 - A38).
Nice ride in (incident free) but gears kept slipping.
May need a new cassette.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 28, 2011)

Shocking the rate I've been getting through transmission components lately. I may start actually replacing just the small rear cogs. I'm about to replace the crappy front lot with seperately replaceable ones too. (the worn out middle cog is threatening to spoil my "intermediate sprints"  )

I really ought to keep a log.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 28, 2011)

[video]http://www.brompton.co.uk/video/ivc_flvplayer_02.swf?videofile=THE_FACTORY.flv[/video]

brompton they must be Orb fans  

Just off out late bell ringer starting at 20:00 nice evening setting sun.

Edit: only six miles.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 28, 2011)

They certainly wouldn't sell a bike to my dad like that !


----------



## ddraig (Jul 29, 2011)

got called a bitch by another cyclist yesterday! 
i took a wide line to turn into a sort of alley in case anyone was coming and narrowly missed them as they were doing hands free texting with head down cycling on a pavement! he shouted, you could've killed us both 
then a car zooming right behind me waving his arms around only to go 20 yds to a red light


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 29, 2011)

For any London cyclists I suggest you take a look at the Blackfriers Bridge thread - there's some works planned which make it much worse for anyone who want to use it and who's not in a car.  There's a protest this PM about it (the Critical Mass ride is expect to go there as well).

Or you for details you could look

http://cyclelondoncity.blogspot.com/2011/07/now-tfl-pitches-people-on-foot-versus.html


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 29, 2011)

.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Had a great ride today, first I've done this week. Met my lad in town and rode home with him which is a rare treat. We're at the turning point where he's getting faster than me so for the first time he was riding in front. It's great to see his fitness improving as he's had a few injuries through his teenage years and at times I think it's really got him down.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 30, 2011)

I had a nice cycle to shoreditch park to have a booze and food picnic with a mate (only people on it as summer has fucked off). 

A man cycled along side me and questioned me on where he could buy shorts, this evening, as his jeans were too hot.

Any one go to the critical mass/blackfriars bridge thing? I wanted to, as I cross it on my commute - but I was working


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 30, 2011)

Good gawd, cycling in jeans. 
I wear shorts 24/7 from late April to late October.

I had a brilliant ride home - legs working well. I consciously avoided my big front cog so I had to spin.

I found watching the TDF this year I kept overlaying my 7KM homeward journey on the end of it  - and the other evening when I deliberately did an extra 20 miles for the exercise, I was even making use of the distance markings the roadies have painted on the path to time my sprints.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 30, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> Any one go to the critical mass/blackfriars bridge thing? I wanted to, as I cross it on my commute - but I was working


I accepted the guilt and didn't.


Elesewhere, I'm doing 15 miles each way to friggin Walthamstow  early doors tomorrow. In swimming trunks - possibly. Lightweight  material, thin, quite short is the thought, no not speedos. No one on the towpath deserves that.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 31, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I'm doing 15 miles each way to friggin Walthamstow  early doors tomorrow. In swimming trunks - possibly. Lightweight  material, thin, quite short is the thought, no not speedos. No one on the towpath deserves that.



Ouch. !

I have to wear two pairs of pants in addition to my shorts ...

A fairly easy 30 mile ride to Clevedon and back - it was hot, but I managed to get down over 2 litres of fluid and all went well. 

There was another ride (train-assisted) which at the last minute I was going to try, but when I got to the station, the particular train had been cancelled and then people started to be unsure that there would be enough space for the number of riders who had turned up. Having experienced a couple of previous duff rides with that group, I decided on my first choice - good old reliable CTC. 

I got back in time to do my shopping on the way home.

If you're out that way I can thoroughly recommend Scarlett's Restaurant near the pier. 
I wish I'd had longer to enjoy the salmon and crab fishcakes and the lovely fruity salad.

http://www.yell.com/reviews/scarlett+s+cafe-1i23b8i-r

The single chap's toilet needs more frequent hosing down though ...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 31, 2011)

first commute on my new bike tomorrow. From Hackney Town Hall to Oxford Street. About 4-5 miles apparently. This evening I'm off to Finsbury Park for dinner, which I'll also do on the bike


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 31, 2011)

What sort of bike ?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 31, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> What sort of bike ?


 
A Specialized Langster 2010


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 31, 2011)

They appear to have forgotten to add any gears. 

42x16x28 = 73.5 inches ...

I think if my gears broke, I would have to choose a bigger back cog.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 31, 2011)

22 miles today did river jump both  ways np happy with that.

Need water and shade now. 
Probably need a shower more


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 31, 2011)

22 lumpy miles jumping off stuff beats mine - though we did encounter some very big horse poos. 

My bath water is heating up now.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 31, 2011)

Got five miles away then got a puncture and had to walk home. Not that it mattered, nice stroll along the canal was as good as the ride I was going to have I guess.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 31, 2011)

Cycling in to work tomorrow for the first time in over a year. I got put off cycling for what felt like life after a big sportive last year. Happily that seems to have passed.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 31, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> two weeks


 
One week today :S


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 31, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> They appear to have forgotten to add any gears.
> 
> 42x16x28 = 73.5 inches ...
> 
> I think if my gears broke, I would have to choose a bigger back cog.


 
Haha, they didn't add no gears - but I'm not intending to climb a mountain with it


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 1, 2011)

Felt good to be back on the bike today. And South Norwood > Victoria is much easier than South Norwood > Farringdon. It's only a couple of miles shorter, but it avoids Brixton Road, Blackfriars Bridge, Farringdon Rd and Elephant & Castle. All of which suck.

40 mins rather than 50 mins as well, which feels a lot shorter, mentally. You round 40 mins down to half an hour, but you round 50 up to an hour.

I also work next to Victoria, so if I'm feeling lazy of an evening it's dead easy to pop my bike on the train home ready to commute in again the next morning. My biggest weakness previously was leaving my bike in the office thus ensuring I miss two cycles.

Oh, and there's a bike park and showers in this office. Makes a big difference.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 1, 2011)

Slightly tired after yesterday's exertions - some way off being up for 50 miles a day for a week or two.

Definitely up for the extra 20 miles on Wednesday. If I can avoid using the Bristol to Bath path other than the few miles of it I use every day, my ride to Bath will be more pleasurable - like a weekly ritual - with the return journey of a series of enthusiastic several mile "sprints" being a different sort of ride to my others ..

The chain jumped off my biggest front sprocket this morning - at least I *hope *it was the front one - having only done a few hundred miles on the present cassette / chain ...
Instead of buying a special spanner to get my current heavy, sharp BMX pedals off my old chainset, To allow me to fit my new crankset, I think I'm going to treat myself to a new set of DMR V8 pedal - since my old pair are effectively *welded *to an even older crankset ...

My current ones should come off with the right spanner since I used copper grease when I put them on.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Bike in shop getting fixed 
mm probably should only RIDE bike and wash bike.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 1, 2011)

Not commuting at the mo' - saving my legs now for Paris Brest Paris which (scarilly) starts in les than three weeks time. Gulp.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 1, 2011)

Presumably you're doing *some *rides though ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 1, 2011)

Today's commute home was all about respect.

After watching a textbook overtake by a car of an obviously female cyclist (I wonder if that was a factor ?), just as we were nearing the main road, a second car turned into the lane and assumed that I would ride where this young woman was - practically in the hedge, and with wheels catching in the ruts as I was moving to turn right. (the other cyclist was turning left )

I didn't move and carried on assuming the dimensions of an Audi. The female driver didn't seem to understand when I shouted "Imagine I'm a car" - I probably should have shouted "you would stop for a car" ... hopefully next time... I'm rather afraid the other cyclist was confused too ...

Then further on I witnessed two cyclists take refuge on the pavement - presumably upon seeing the car following me closely down the hill - I shouted "don't ride on the pavement, use the road. It's as much ours as it is theirs" ..

Then I shouted at a pavement cyclist on the high street to get on the road.

Well if I don't do it, who will ?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 1, 2011)

well, first commute in London, must say it's a loooooooot more stressful than cycle commuting in Manchester was, even on the main roads up there. Quick question for slow London cyclists. If someone overtakes you, why position yourself in front of them at the lights, thus forcing them to overtake you again?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah, fucking idiotic, isn't it? 

What route are you taking? 

Good cycle home and the bastard hill wasn't a prob. Not as unfit as I thought.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 1, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, fucking idiotic, isn't it?
> 
> What route are you taking?
> 
> Good cycle home and the bastard hill wasn't a prob. Not as unfit as I thought.


 
The whole thing where everybody tries to be first at the lights just seems bizarre to me. I'd love to know what logic is behind it. I'm taking big main roads, as I don't know London that well and I don't want to get lost. So down Mare Street to Hackney Road, Old Street, Clerkenwell Road all the way in


----------



## fjydj (Aug 1, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> Quick question for slow London cyclists. If someone overtakes you, why position yourself in front of them at the lights, thus forcing them to overtake you again?


 
this is what I do, firstly try to find a route with as few traffic lights as possible  Secondly try and time approach to lights so I'm still moving when they go green, otherwise I'll either go as far as possible in front of the ASL / up to the yellow box or take the lane and take my place in the waiting traffic about 3 or 4 cars back from the lights. Cycling slowly you generally catch up with faster cyclists at traffic lights anyway


----------



## a_chap (Aug 2, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Presumably you're doing *some *rides though ?


 
Planning on a quick 180 mile jaunt this Saturday but that's about it. Oh, and I'm cycling to Paris for the start so that's another 250 miles. Apart from that I'm not planning on doing any actual _commuting_.


----------



## Ae589 (Aug 2, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> well, first commute in London, must say it's a loooooooot more stressful than cycle commuting in Manchester was, even on the main roads up there. Quick question for slow London cyclists. If someone overtakes you, why position yourself in front of them at the lights, thus forcing them to overtake you again?


 
You mean other cyclists?  Only if there was no room beside/behind them.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 2, 2011)

A bit speedier than yesterday - the day after a 40-miler - I seem to be taking more and more time to warm up or to to recover from a longer ride these days. I'm glad my extra 20 miles is tomorrow evening and not tonight. Next sunday's ride will be nearer 60 miles ... 

My sweat is noticeably sweet / ammoniacal this morning.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm sure a-chap thinks this a motorbike thread..


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 2, 2011)

Good ride in this morning. It's mostly downhill on the way, after a steep start, so it's always quite pleasant.

I was cycling up the inside of some stationery-ish traffic and a car pulled left as if to park, I stopped, he saw me and pulled out again and zoomed up the road to pull over on the left again. The window rolled down and I thought "here we go" expecting him to bail me out. Instead I got a 'sorry, sorry, sorry, I'm so sorry!'. Most unexpected, especially as I was in the wrong really and I'd stopped to let him him pull in anyway.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 2, 2011)

the tide is turning young filter! 

no commute, off today


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 2, 2011)

Ae589 said:


> You mean other cyclists?  Only if there was no room beside/behind them.


 
Yeah I mean when other cyclists overtake you, and then you stop in front of them at the lights...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 2, 2011)

fjydj said:


> this is what I do, firstly try to find a route with as few traffic lights as possible  Secondly try and time approach to lights so I'm still moving when they go green, otherwise I'll either go as far as possible in front of the ASL / up to the yellow box or take the lane and take my place in the waiting traffic about 3 or 4 cars back from the lights. Cycling slowly you generally catch up with faster cyclists at traffic lights anyway


 
Ok, I understand trying to still be moving when the lights go green, and positioning yourself in front of the traffic. But the lights are red, you have to stop, and I'm already stopped at the lights, why inconvenience someone else so you can be all of 5m further forward?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 2, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> Yeah I mean when other cyclists overtake you, and then you stop in front of them at the lights...


 
It makes me want to kick them and spit on them. I wouldn't, of course, but I want to.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 2, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> It makes me want to kick them and spit on them. I wouldn't, of course, but I want to.


 
doubly irritating if, as a result, you get caught by two sets of lights instead of one, and it happens again!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 2, 2011)

My cycle in. Much nicer going in to the office than it is heading home.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 2, 2011)

Isn't it better to have the hill in the morning ?

EDIT - oh I see !

Mine, I'm afraid is nearly perfect. a steady climb, with a steep bit just before I get to work, then very nearly downhill all the way home ... 
(circular route)


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 2, 2011)

ooh, is there somewhere you can generate these charts?!


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> ooh, is there somewhere you can generate these charts?!


 
If you plot your route on Gmaps pedometer, it can generate elevation graphs for you. Mine's not even worth capturing. Flat flat flat, then a little bit of hill at the end


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 2, 2011)

Crispy said:


> If you plot your route on Gmaps pedometer, it can generate elevation graphs for you


 
This.

I love Gmaps pedometer.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 2, 2011)

Crispy said:


> If you plot your route on Gmaps pedometer, it can generate elevation graphs for you. Mine's not even worth capturing. Flat flat flat, then a little bit of hill at the end


 
there and back 9 miles  very flat...


----------



## a_chap (Aug 2, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> I'm sure a-chap thinks this a motorbike thread..


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 2, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> there and back 9 miles  very flat...
> 
> Are you really going to ride that on a fixie ?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 3, 2011)

gentlegreen;11984281][QUOTE=Lo Siento. said:


> there and back 9 miles  very flat...
> 
> Are you really going to ride that on a fixie ?


 
It's not hilly. That graph is on a very small scale.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 3, 2011)

*Look ! - No hands !*


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 3, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


>




is he lighting a fag?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes. A shame there wasn't a nice cloud of smoke and a coughing roadie to catch on video.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 3, 2011)

My 20 mile detour on the way home wasn't quite as speedy as last week. It was as if I could still feel Sunday's 40 miles in my legs ...
I was somewhat put off by being stuck behind a bloke of 60-plus with transparent cycling shorts and no underpants  for several miles 

It's a shame my video camera crashed or I might have recorded the cop car near Kelston Lock and the firemen I met a mile further down who asked me if I'd seen them - apparently something to do with "a burning tree". 

Not what you want to encounter when you've only recently stopped for some refreshment ...

Thankfully on my way back from Bath I met the cop car leaving the path.



The steady uphill 10 miles back from Bath after my picnic and lie-down was "NuYorican Soul" which thankfully has some gentler sections - though I'm not sure how well Samba fits in with cycling - it was a challenge sometimes to match gear and cadence to the music.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 3, 2011)

They have widened the towpath along some of my commute. This makes me happy. It's now a viable route, rather than a narrow path full of irate pedestrians.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 4, 2011)

I love rainy commutes. It all feels a bit faster somehow. And it's much more pleasant being kept cool.

Cycling to work again has reminded me how much I love my bike. It's an old bottom of the range Giant with much maligned Sora shifters and nothing fancy about it at all, yet it's a more comfortable, more enjoyable ride than any of the £1k+ bikes I've owned. It was a £100 off Gumtree number a couple of years ago. (genuine guy, not a stolen bike - as far as I could tell) 

If anyone was to ask me to recommend them a road bike, it'd always be one of the basic Giant sportive numbers. This year's range is called Defy. 

My bike: http://www.giant-bicycles.com/EN-GB/bikes/road/1399/29641/?collections_id=3 - ugly, isn't it?


----------



## ringo (Aug 4, 2011)

Rear disc brake was rubbing slightly, then just as I reached work started making a grinding, clanging noise. Some loose parts internally, pads are loose and wobbly. Hopefully it'll get me to the bike shop on the way home before throwing me under a bus.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2011)

proper chucking it down this morn, quite wet when i got in and that was only 2 odd miles!
hopeing the sun that is out now will last for homebound commute


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 4, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> My bike: http://www.giant-bicycles.com/EN-GB/bikes/road/1399/29641/?collections_id=3 - ugly, isn't it?


 
Were the specialized gone sold?


Did some laps lastnight nice and dry track. Not now weekend race going to be slippy


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 4, 2011)

I would be very tempted for £100 

I need to lose 20 percent of my weight first though.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 4, 2011)

Went for a long ride seeing as it was my day off.  Joked with my flatmate as I left that it would probs start raining again as soon as I was at the top of the ill.  Got to the top of the hill and....

Got soaked through, regretted not having got round to fitting mudguards then, after about a half hour was soo soaked through that I no longer cared.  Popped into work on the way home looking like a drowned rat and finished the journey home via my usual cycle paths.  Since I was so wet, muddy and sweaty, I saw no harm in ploughing through every muddy puddle on the way.  Felt like a small child again. Awesome fun 

Two hours in the saddle and I feel like going for another ride later on


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 4, 2011)

> I saw no harm in ploughing through every muddy puddle on the way.  Felt like a small child again. Awesome fun


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 5, 2011)

I've got myself a Garmin Edge 800 so now my cycle commute (although i'm not working at the moment so it's just a cycle) has statistics to look at after 

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/104157993


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 5, 2011)

^ Nice kit. One off the blokes a Epping ride got one had a map with turn right n left. lots small boxs tone info he was say no drop out in woods and tackes with in a foot from here he is. My Everytrail cut corners when mapping out track. 



> Avg Speed: 17.0 mph
> Max HR: 	191 bpm


  is that to high ?


----------



## ringo (Aug 5, 2011)

ringo said:


> Rear disc brake was rubbing slightly, then just as I reached work started making a grinding, clanging noise. Some loose parts internally, pads are loose and wobbly. Hopefully it'll get me to the bike shop on the way home before throwing me under a bus.


 
Great service from S & S cycles in Chapel Street Market. Took it up there at lunchtime, turned out my rear axle was broken; wheel beyond repair and disc brakes internally borked. They didn't have a rear wheel in stock but managed to get one, fit it, rebuild my disc brakes and get me back on the road within 3 hours for £95. Recommended.


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 5, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> is that to high ?



I'm not too sure. I am fairly unfit so I should be able to reduce that down a bit once I get some more riding in.

Average heart rate was 173bpm. The 191bpm was at the top of a climb and I was trying to keep up a decent speed so I was working fairly hard


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 5, 2011)

Maximum heart rate is apparently worked out as 220-your age, so my maximum heart rate should be 187bpm so I'm fairly close (or i have the heart of a 29 year old  )  My average heart rate means I'm exercising at 90% of Maximum Heart rate.

I can set alerts so I know when my heart rate reaches certain levels so in theory I can use that to train at different levels eg. Anaerobic, Aerobic etc.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 5, 2011)

That's a pretty high average heart rate, but then everyone is different.

Mine tops out at about 180bpm and averages about 160bpm atm. When really fit my average drops to about 130bpm.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 5, 2011)

That's a pretty high average heart rate, but then everyone is different.

Mine tops out at about 180bpm and averages about 160bpm atm. When really fit my average drops to about 130bpm.


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 5, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> That's a pretty high average heart rate, but then everyone is different.
> 
> Mine tops out at about 180bpm and averages about 160bpm atm. When really fit my average drops to about 130bpm.



Thats only 10bpm difference and you're probably a bit fitter than I am. Do you know how soon I shoulkd see bpm rate drop as I get fitter?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 5, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> Thats only 10bpm difference and you're probably a bit fitter than I am. Do you know how soon I shoulkd see bpm rate drop as I get fitter?


 
2 or 3 weeks I'd have thought, if you're not smoking.


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 5, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> 2 or 3 weeks I'd have thought, if you're not smoking.


 

how long if I am


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 5, 2011)

It'll stay higher permanently, but you'll notice it lowering after the same time I suppose. Just won't ever get as low as it could.

When I quit I noticed a drop of about 15bpm in my cycling average after a month or so.


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 5, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> It'll stay higher permanently, but you'll notice it lowering after the same time I suppose. Just won't ever get as low as it could.
> 
> When I quit I noticed a drop of about 15bpm in my cycling average after a month or so.



I'm planning on quitting, I've just got a 50g packet to work through then I'm done!


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 5, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> It'll stay higher permanently, but you'll notice it lowering after the same time I suppose. Just won't ever get as low as it could.
> 
> When I quit I noticed a drop of about 15bpm in my cycling average after a month or so.


 
Surely your max hr stays the same.  You can just get more power for the same effort.  

There's a tendency for max HR to be higher if you are fitter - or at least your max HR reduces less as you get older.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 5, 2011)

BigPhil said:


> Surely your max hr stays the same.  You can just get more power for the same effort.
> 
> There's a tendency for max HR to be higher if you are fitter - or at least your max HR reduces less as you get older.


 
Your max heart rate might get higher (although not by much) but the max heart rate you record on a specific ride would probably get lower. I.E. it would require less exertion on the heart to go up a given hill when you're fit compared to when unfit.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 5, 2011)

no commute on thursday and friday on account of picking up foreigner lurg from the language school. Back on monday like


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 7, 2011)

Probably about 40 miles, but managed to make it last 6  hours.

I was all set to head off about 6 miles to the start of a 45 mile CTC ride at 8.30 - leaving enough time to comfortably leave there at 9.30, but I hummed and haa'd and it started raining, so I went back indoors, booted up the PC etc...

By 9.30 I saw I was faced with being stuck indoors all day with only my own company, so I headed off using main roads to get to the tea stop - where I arrived soaking wet and found a handful of riders who had just *finished* their tea and were setting off again... the combination of the rain and the non-recognition by people who I may have cycled with several times but aren't remotely *friends,* saw me decide to go back home instead - I put on my more waterproof jacket and chose some nice music, and more by luck than judgement I found my way along some bridle ways and quiet lanes - some of which I vaguely remembered, to the Bristol to Bath path.

Thence, to ye olde Bathe, stopping a few times for performance-enhancing refreshment - even got completely dried-out at one stage, grabbing a snack and lying on a bench under actual sunshine..

The patchy weather had kept people at home, so I had things more or less to myself, which sometimes is all I want - though I'd already done that the day before - as per usual ...

Notable musical accompaniment was provided by LTJ Bukem, Juan Atkins, Nu Yorican Soul and Orbital.

The 12 miles of the path seems less every time I ride it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 7, 2011)

The new chainset I fitted yesterday felt very solid and the new lube (thanks weepiper  ) has a good feel to it.


----------



## stavros (Aug 7, 2011)

Pretty good, although I did get a stitch at one point, which never normally happens to me when riding. I hadn't eaten any more for breakfast than normal, and it wasn't a hard bit of the ride (there are no real hard bits in pancake-like Hampshire).


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 7, 2011)

stavros said:


> Pretty good, although I did get a stitch at one point, which never normally happens to me when riding. I hadn't eaten any more for breakfast than normal, and it wasn't a hard bit of the ride (there are no real hard bits in pancake-like Hampshire).


Which bit of hampshire are you in? I'm in hampshire as well (new forest)


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 7, 2011)

I've also bought some Prolink on the strength of this thread. The gunk that came off a week old chain was remarkable 

It's finally clicked for me after 7 years of commuting by bike. The whole point is not to rush! It's infinitely more pleasant than the daily sprints I've always done. I rode home yesterday with an enormous grin on my face. Half the effort gets you there in 95% of the time. It was a real revelation... I'm LOVING cycling again after hating it since a sportive I wasn't prepared for last year. If you pootle along it's brilliant


----------



## hiccup (Aug 8, 2011)

No cycle commute for me today, cos some scrotum nicked my back wheel on saturday night. Fuckers. Why nick a wheel? Can't be worth much. Gah.


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 8, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Your max heart rate might get higher (although not by much) but the max heart rate you record on a specific ride would probably get lower. I.E. it would require less exertion on the heart to go up a given hill when you're fit compared to when unfit.



Just cycle harder to compensate.


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 8, 2011)

Max heart rate was 10bpm lower today but it was an easier ride average heart rate was lower a well.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> No cycle commute for me today, cos some scrotum nicked my back wheel on saturday night. Fuckers. Why nick a wheel? Can't be worth much. Gah.



My back wheel would cost me at least £150 to replace...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Near perfect commuting conditions, some sunshine, cool, just a few spots of rain by the time I arrived.
I hardly worked up a sweat.

Just one Monday morning motorist to contend with.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 8, 2011)

My ride home almost ended in tragedy :-


----------



## hiccup (Aug 8, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> My back wheel would cost me at least £150 to replace...



Mine won't be much less than that


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Have some brackets :-

(((((  )))))

Oh, you meant in terms of resale ?
Perhaps the thief just wanted a wheel ?

You must get yourself a cable to go with your D lock.

My next lock will be an additional cable lock since I've started travelling around more ...


----------



## stavros (Aug 8, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> Which bit of hampshire are you in? I'm in hampshire as well (new forest)



Way up in the North East, between Fleet and Reading. I think the whole of Hants is pretty flat, but here is like the fucking Netherlands.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 10, 2011)

Finished work early yesterday and rode a total of 42 km.
According to my cycle metre, my fastest speed was 79.57 km/h - that's over 46mph!
Is that even possible?


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 10, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Finished work early yesterday and rode a total of 42 km.
> According to my cycle metre, my fastest speed was 79.57 km/h - that's over 46mph!
> Is that even possible?



we're you going downhill at the time? It's possible (professional cyclists can do over that easily on the flat*) but unlikely

*mostly the sprinters at the end of a race


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah down-hill on the A308 via Coombe Lane.
Unsure of this Cyclemeter App on the iPhone....will do another check on speed tonight.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 10, 2011)

I was doing moderately well this morning until a 60-year old in office clothes calmly scalped me on the final hill. 

Perhaps I was saving myself for tonight's 10 mile detour for a picnic and hopefully a fairly brisk 12 miles home.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2011)

bit chilly today
still loads of cyclists out tho


----------



## stavros (Aug 10, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Finished work early yesterday and rode a total of 42 km.
> According to my cycle metre, my fastest speed was 79.57 km/h - that's over 46mph!
> Is that even possible?



I think my record is 48mph coming off Ditchling Beacon in the LtoB a couple of years ago. To be honest, I don't really like going that fast. Anything above 30 and I feel a little bit out of control.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 10, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Finished work early yesterday and rode a total of 42 km.
> According to my cycle metre, my fastest speed was 79.57 km/h - that's over 46mph!
> Is that even possible?



Possible but unlikely. I'd put it down to app error. GPS timings are never particularly accurate.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 11, 2011)

For the third Wednesday in a row I did my extra 20 miles on the way home last night. As per last time I worried my legs were up to it on the way down to Bath, but got up to speed on the way back after my lie down - even had some fun with other riders here and there, but I was glad of the excuse to rest for a few minutes given by a marathon - type race that was going on.

I worry what I'm going to do when the weather gets nastier. I'm determined to keep my miles up throughout the whole year now, and it's OK *riding* in the rain  - certainly the _cold_ is no problem, but no fun lying on the bench half way. Perhaps I'll have to start taking my Aldi "fishing tent" or a tarp / space blanket. At least bad weather removes most of the competition from others - the grim-faced roadies after all never stop .... (scary to think that if I put enough effort into this I may end up doing the same. )

Music for my lie down and several miles back home was Augustus Pablo's album "King David's Melody" - which made sprinting slightly challenging, but it's surprising what you can do with music like this if you're not actually in a race  :-



But it was certainly very meditative looking up through the beech, oak and ash even with a slightly overcast sky and being transported somewhere else entirely. 

As per usual I end up asking myself why I wasn't doing this sort of thing for the previous 20-odd years while I rode a bike daily and had the wonderful path at my disposal.
I brought back a substantial amount of rubbish from my remote picnic spot and saw even more as I returned to "civilisation"


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 11, 2011)

had my first london cycle rage incident yesterday. Going down to Mare Street yesterday some twat in a car starts pulling out of a side road. I know I've got right of way so I keep going, thinking "at worst she'll stay where she is". In the end idiot woman and me both stop, and she starts effing and blinding at me, screaming "you must have fucking seen me", to which I replied "of course I fucking saw you, but it was my fucking right of way, you're entering the road, why the fuck should I brake for you?" Pedalled off thinking, she'd never have pulled out in front of car like that...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 11, 2011)

riders with boris bikes or foldies are now my pet hate for the parking in front of me at the lights


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 11, 2011)

I seem to have spent my week stuck behind other cyclists who are trying to clip their shoes to their pedals. Get outof the fucking way.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 11, 2011)

I see "clipping-in" as an advanced technique I may try once I've lost 4 stone and am regularly riding 100 mile Audaxes on a light weight road bike (unlikely).

Nothing much untoward happened this morning except for the twat in the van who came at me around a bend while engaged in an important phone conversation. Unfortunately I was too busy dodging out of the way to get him on camera.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 11, 2011)

I totally mashed up a pedestrian this morning.

I was in the right hand lane, over taking stationary traffic and he was crossing between cars. He looked at me, and darted out. His legs then tried to back off and his body kept going forward, and he face planted in to my handle bars and brake lever. 

He will have some fancy bruising later on today.


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 12, 2011)

Did a nice ride yesterday and for the first half I thought I was going quite fast, it wasn't until I turned round to come home that I realised I was going fast because I had a strong tail wind  On a plus side my max heart dropped by a few bpm and my average was 10 bpm lower so either this ride was slightly easier or I am getting fitter already.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 12, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> I seem to have spent my week stuck behind other cyclists who are trying to clip their shoes to their pedals. Get outof the fucking way.



Yeah, this is why I don't use clips on my commute. Too much faff at the lights. And it fucks me off having to wait too?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 12, 2011)

Someone convincingly explained clips to me the other week, but my cadence is often defined by funky music, so I wonder if I would get the full benefit ?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 12, 2011)

They're a no brainer out of town. You'll get considerably more power out of each stroke.


----------



## golightly (Aug 12, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> On a plus side my max heart dropped by a few bpm and my average was 10 bpm lower so either this ride was slightly easier or I am getting fitter already.



Had one of my nursing colleagues take my blood pressure and bpm the other day.  They commented on how low my resting bpm and blood pressure is.  Still sweaty as fuck after cycling up Havestock Hill in the morning mind you.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> They're a no brainer out of town. You'll get considerably more power out of each stroke.


90% of my cycling is done in zone 1. 
Also I am sure I would kill my self if I was fastened to my bike


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 12, 2011)

Day off, couldn't bear to stay in with just myself for company, so I set off to Bath and back on the path.
I managed to overtake any rain in both directions. Not much sun got through though.

Took my time as per usual. Collected half a binbag of bottles and cans at a couple of places where I paused.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 12, 2011)

buah, humiliation thy name is puncture. I got out of work, discovered my rear tyre was flat. I've only been cycling here 2 weeks which is obviously not long enough for me to have got my shit together and have things like spare inner tubes, bike lever thingies, a spanner and pump. It was about 6.30pm so I figured there was a decent chance of finding a cycle workshop open, so I started walking the thing home. Went past 3 or 4 closed ones, and eventually, eventually I found an open one on Old Street "Look Ma No Hands" Bar-Café-Cycle repair shop (maybe you know it?) Not fancying walking another 3 miles home, I stopped and asked for an inner tube, which he gave me. At this point I realised that whilst I technically knew how to change a bike tyre, I hadn't actually done so since the last time I was cyclist five years ago. And whilst I'd have got there in the end in a relaxed setting at home, being in a bar full of pretty serious looking cyclists, with all of them watching me, made me pretty nervous and thus clueless. So the dude in the bar says, whilst I stand looking dumb, "have you got bike levers?" er, no, says I, no idea what the fuck he's talking about (always used whatever crap I had to hand for that at home), "pump?" er, no, "borrow mine." "Spanner?" er, no.

So ... I clumsily take the wheel off, ok. Then I struggle to remember what exact order I put the tube inside and the wheel on, and then the wheel on the bike. In short, I fuck it all up, twist the tube inside the wheel, and then it explodes when pumped up.

Any sense of self-worth at this point jumps out of my body and commits suicide, as shop owner guy offers to repair it in the workshop and give it back to me tomorrow. Then Dan, wonderful Dan, Dan in a Quilmes Athletic Club football shirt (where my girlfriend's family are from in Argentina), strolls up, says, "you're alright mate, I get free inner tubes, and I'll change this in 5 minutes for ya". Does all of that, pats me on the hand, sends me on way like a naughty child. So, thanks Dan.

Lesson: bring stuff, practise repairing bike, be less stupid.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 13, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, this is why I don't use clips on my commute. Too much faff at the lights. And it fucks me off having to wait too?



You don't even notice you're doing the clip out/clip in routine after a while - it just becomes automatic.

Madame DD recently switched to clipless SPD pedals for her spinning class. For the five classes before and after the switch I instrumented her with a HRM. Based on the data from that and the distance she cycled in each class I conclude that SPDs are worth about 3-5% in overall performance.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 13, 2011)

You might not notice, and but the people behind you do!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 13, 2011)

I think I can live without the extra few percent of performance as I'm not in a race and can live with getting home a couple of minutes later for a one hour ride. In my case, on a solo ride, my speed is dictated by the music I'm listening to at the time. 

And in any case, exercise is exercise, so even the extra weight of my bike is probably not a bad thing.

A skinny roadie I know says for him it mostly makes the pedalling more pleasant because the feet don't tend to alternately lose contact/float - and I suppose I'm sometimes aware of that when I put some effort in - which I'm consciously starting to do - but I wonder how useful they are in stop-start situations with constant gear changes and changes in cadence ?

And on informal group rides on country roads I've have one person fall over in front of me when they ran out of speed going up a slope, and another in a low speed collision.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 13, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> buah, humiliation thy name is puncture. I got out of work, discovered my rear tyre was flat. I've only been cycling here 2 weeks which is obviously not long enough for me to have got my shit together and have things like spare inner tubes, bike lever thingies, a spanner and pump
> <-->
> Lesson: bring stuff, practise repairing bike, be less stupid.



I can't remember my first puncture when I started cycling 24 years ago, but I imagine I would have trawled back to childhood ... I stubbornly carried two old spoons for years 

The key thing if you don't already have one is to get a *pump* that's up to the job. Incredibly, I cycled for 20-odd years with my tyres under-inflated - I felt quite macho pumping them up until they were "rock hard", but never actually checked with a gauge - and if that was true of my 60PSI mountain bike tyres, gawd nose how I managed for the first 8 years when I was riding a 10 speed with 27 x 1 1/4 inch tyres wanting at least 80 .. I was several stone lighter though. I bought a track pump for home, but I'm now faced with having to cough up almost as much for a portable pump so I can feel confident on a long ride.

Second thing is to keep track of where the hole is so you can get the sharp thing out of the tyre so it doesn't make a hole in the replacement tube - so keep the wheel, tyre and inner tube in their original relative positions while you're looking for the hole - one on top of the other.

Probably not a bad idea to inspect the tyres once every 100 miles or if you've just ridden over some broken glass to see if there's any lurking in the rubber waiting for their moment.

I hardly ever get punctures these days - maybe partly due to my "puncture-proof" tyres, but probably at least as much because they're properly pumped-up.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a 40-miler tomorrow and the start point is a serious climb, so I tried to take it easy today, but inevitably couldn't resist the odd bit of fun. The Bristol to Bath path is a brilliant exercise track. Just enough of a slope to make you put some effort in. The final three and a half miles was courtesy of Orbital's second album :-


----------



## stavros (Aug 14, 2011)

Went past my old school this morning (in a neighbouring town which I otherwise never go to), and had a chill as I went past the top of the sports field as I recalled the terror of having to do cross-country as a slightly tubby 11 year-old. The thing is, now, as a lithe adonis-like lycra-clad super athlete, it didn't look that hard, but back then we all used to dread Thursday mornings.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 14, 2011)

I hate school for making me hate exercise - took me decades to learn to love it. I wonder how I would get on nowadays in a race with the sporty ones from back then...

I wish the rave scene would get revitalised around here - that made getting fit a complete no-brainer...

I'm sort of emulating it by sprinting up the Bristol to Bath path with Orbital on the cans ...

I hated school completely - and I passed within a mile of it today - but it conveniently burned down the year I left - 1976 ...


----------



## Onket (Aug 15, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> buah, humiliation thy name is puncture. I got out of work, discovered my rear tyre was flat. I've only been cycling here 2 weeks which is obviously not long enough for me to have got my shit together and have things like spare inner tubes, bike lever thingies, a spanner and pump. It was about 6.30pm so I figured there was a decent chance of finding a cycle workshop open, so I started walking the thing home. Went past 3 or 4 closed ones, and eventually, eventually I found an open one on Old Street "Look Ma No Hands" Bar-Café-Cycle repair shop (maybe you know it?) Not fancying walking another 3 miles home, I stopped and asked for an inner tube, which he gave me. At this point I realised that whilst I technically knew how to change a bike tyre, I hadn't actually done so since the last time I was cyclist five years ago. And whilst I'd have got there in the end in a relaxed setting at home, being in a bar full of pretty serious looking cyclists, with all of them watching me, made me pretty nervous and thus clueless. So the dude in the bar says, whilst I stand looking dumb, "have you got bike levers?" er, no, says I, no idea what the fuck he's talking about (always used whatever crap I had to hand for that at home), "pump?" er, no, "borrow mine." "Spanner?" er, no.
> 
> So ... I clumsily take the wheel off, ok. Then I struggle to remember what exact order I put the tube inside and the wheel on, and then the wheel on the bike. In short, I fuck it all up, twist the tube inside the wheel, and then it explodes when pumped up.
> 
> ...



I'm dreading my first puncture since starting to ride to & from work.


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 15, 2011)

At a local bike festival they have turned changing innertubes (ie fixing punctures) into a competition with a top gear like time board.  A surprisingly crowd friendly activity for a pub.  The winner came in with a staggering 1:20 ish seconds.  I was very pleased with my sub 2 minute effort.

Oh, my cycle commute - nothing much to report except for a tree I noticed which was already shedding its leaves.

Tip - get a track pump, carry puncture kit, small pump and inner tube (then leave it behind on the exceptional occasion you have a puncture)


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 15, 2011)

BigPhil said:


> Oh, my cycle commute - nothing much to report except for a tree I noticed which was already shedding its leaves.)


Clearly a sick tree. 
And those "Michaelmas" daisies ? 

Day off today, so after shopping, I headed off the 10 miles towards Bath - running from the rain coming in from the west - had a classy picnic of seeded bread, hummus and salad sprouts washed down with Innocent mango and passion fruit.

New picnic spot - more light - harvested another lot of rubbish... I may have to join Sustrans ...

Then the steady ramp home with Orbital on the cans - no option to ignore the pace ... I burned off lots of young people - though they weren't really trying.

The most fun I had was with a 40-something woman and probably her 20-ish daughter - I'm sure they were racing with me - certainly not novices ...

I seemed to have gone through some sort of barrier - like it was in my 30s when I discovered dancing all night until my legs barely functioned any more.

Endorphin city 

I did, however, feel like a lie down just after I left the path ...

The only thing is whether I should do it every evening or stick to leaving a couple of days between exertions ... some cramp last night, but not that bad ...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 15, 2011)

Get a little bag that sits under your saddle with inner tube and bike levers, then you can forgot about remembering to have it on you. I also have one of those little triangle bags that sit by the top tube and the seat tube - this I use to hold a small pump. It's a really good small pump, mind. Crap ones are next to useless - worth spending a bit of cash on. I think mine was about £30 and I'm glad of it every time I get a puncture. In fairness, I've only had about 4 punctures in 6/7 years of commuting.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 16, 2011)

After yesterday's exertions, my legs were still up for it this morning - found myself sprinting past people rather than holding back, I had a semi-serious attempt to beat a youngster on a hybrid up the steepest hill ...

Almost ready to start running up stairs again - I'll be doing push-ups next.


----------



## Geri (Aug 16, 2011)

Well this morning I was just about to leave the house when I noticed my front tyre was completely flat! Fuck knows how that happened as I cycled home yesterday and don't recall getting a puncture.

Anyhow I ended up having to get the bus and got to work much later than usual.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2011)

It's the way of punctures in modern tyres. The glass chip has to be just the right shape and it's only the teeniest point that makes it through..
Barstewards. As I crunched over a smashed bottle yesterday morning I determined to always carry a hand brush on the bike so I can stop and sweep it up.

I get so few these days, I realised on Sunday as I set off for my group ride that I'd gotten out of the habit of checking in the early hours on my way to the bathroom.


----------



## tommers (Aug 17, 2011)

I was involved in an accident this morning.  Bus pulled out right in front of me, I put the brakes on and the guy behind went into the back of me.  I was alright but he came off and did a proper tumble right across the road.  Thankfully no cars coming and he was fine.  I stopped to make sure but he seemed alright, just a bit shook up.

It's been a while since I've had anything like that.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2011)

After Monday night's pleasurable experience of doing 10 miles fairly consistently fast, mostly slightly uphill, I'm starting to feel I might get fit enough to take on some of the youngsters who overtake me, but I don't know how they find the energy so early in the morning. It takes me a good hour / 10 miles to get warmed up these days.

I've decided I probably need not just one extra midweek evening ride, but at least two. Anyway, weather permitting, tonight's the night.

I looked at a suggested practice schedule on a roadie website, but it all looks much too complicated, so I will for now do it my way - with musical accompaniment and as the mood takes me ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2011)

Thankfully the light rain appears to be clearing up from the west, so my extra long evening ride is still on 

I suppose it will take a while to have the confidence that my legs will deliver - it's a bit like a long ride when I'm afraid I won't ever get home again ... this is a shorter ride - 12 miles down, 12 miles back, but with the return leg uphill and at speed ...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 17, 2011)

The dying rain from the West is looking lively in the East.
I hope it holds out for the next 2 hours, don't fancying cycling as I'm not wet proofed (forgot to bring my lights today also)...


----------



## Geri (Aug 17, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> It's the way of punctures in modern tyres. The glass chip has to be just the right shape and it's only the teeniest point that makes it through..
> Barstewards. As I crunched over a smashed bottle yesterday morning I determined to always carry a hand brush on the bike so I can stop and sweep it up.
> 
> I get so few these days, I realised on Sunday as I set off for my group ride that I'd gotten out of the habit of checking in the early hours on my way to the bathroom.



I've no idea what caused it although we did encounter a lot of glass on our Sunday cycle. The last few punctures I had have come from thorns (1) and nails left in the road (twice!)


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 17, 2011)

fuck you middle of august.


----------



## girasol (Aug 17, 2011)

On hols at the moment but took a 15 km ride from Tooting to Brixton, which was shut due to fire, then to Oval, stockwell and back home.  Hadn't cycled for over a week, and the rest did me good!!! Pretty good average speed despite having to walk for 10 mins through Brixton   got a nice endorphin rush as well...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2011)

Geri said:


> I've no idea what caused it although we did encounter a lot of glass on our Sunday cycle. The last few punctures I had have come from thorns (1) and nails left in the road (twice!)


I had a spectacular hawthorn (??) spike go in from the side a couple of years back - made two holes in the tube - a combination of "puncture-proof", but oldish tyre and quite possibly that was before I bought my track pump and was running them soft ...



I also had a masonry nail go through a brand new "puncture proof" tyre.

Now that you mention it, hardly any of my punctures are glass-related ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, tonight was my chance to find out if the other night was a fluke and it wasn't. 
I was supposed to be taking it easy on the way to Bath, but I sensed the young woman in front was either nervous of having a fat old geyser following her (doubtless my paranoia), or actually wanted to race, so I made an effort and got all the rest of the way and met her maybe a quarter of a mile on the way back.

Chilled on my favourite bench for half an hour while the squirrels leapt from tree to tree, then on went "NuYorican Soul" and I samba'd my way as far as Mangotsfield station, then on went Orbital and I went like a rocket for the next few miles - not quite keeping up with a roadie half my age who snuck past - I made sure he knew I was there.  I'd been well within my aerobic ability up to that point, never pushed my muscles into lactic acid excess, but I had to make an effort to breathe a bit then.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 17, 2011)

Went to the bike rack to unlock my bike this evening to find that some prick had locked his bike up over mine.
Bike was firmly jammed in, took ages to get free I finally managed it by turning the other bike upwards on it's front wheel  and lifting  mine  up out over the rack.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 17, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> fuck you middle of august.


Got caught in that shower I presume.....


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 18, 2011)

A teeny bit drizzly, but uneventful. As on Tuesday after the previous day's exertions, my quad muscles were well up for sprinting around people.
My evolving exercise regime is putting silly commuter racing in perspective. There's simply no comparison between the last two miles of a 5 1/2 mile commute home and the same two miles at the end of 25 miles of fast riding.

It has only just dawned on me that if I'm to continue my two evening rides into the winter, I will need to rethink my lighting - though the unlit Bristol to Bath path is a different proposition to unlit roads. I'll have to see how many of the other users of this green gym give up when it gets dark.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 18, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Got caught in that shower I presume.....


 yes.
I don't really mind a bit of rain. Its just I expect more from the middle of august than rain and cold weather.
Its let me down, but worst of all, its let its self  down.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, I love cycling in the rain but last night was a little bit much for August. Cycled in in a waterproof this morning 'cos it felt a bit nippy. That's not supposed to happen until October!


----------



## Crispy (Aug 18, 2011)

Back on the bike now my shoulder's mostly healed up after my fall 2 weeks ago. Not as unfit as I thought I would be


----------



## ddraig (Aug 18, 2011)

blinking rain again
had puddles in my shoes on monday!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 18, 2011)

got home surprisingly dry last night, my red Lidl rain jacket doing a great job  Pulled a muscle in my shoulder yesterday though, so I'm off the bike today.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 18, 2011)

It'll all be falling on Norfolk by going home time.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 18, 2011)

Any suggestions for some cheap waterproof over trousers?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 18, 2011)

Not cheap, but I'm about to go for rain legs.

This time of year I mostly rely on my cotton shorts drying out relatively quickly.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 18, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Not cheap, but I'm about to go for rain legs.
> 
> This time of year I mostly rely on my cotton shorts drying out relatively quickly.


my username might imply that i want to dress like a knight..


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 18, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Back on the bike now my shoulder's mostly healed up after my fall 2 weeks ago. Not as unfit as I thought I would be



Actually, on that note, I really noticed my fitness had improved this morning. Third week back cycling after a year off, nearly. I was able to maintain a much faster pace for the same effort.

My bike really needs a service though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 18, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> my username might imply that i want to dress like a knight..


"Rain Legs" look a bit like the front parts of armour.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 18, 2011)

First day's proper cycling since a week or doing piddly little 5 min spins between the gf's and my work.  Thought I was going to be walking most of the way home tonight after my first attempts at climbing earlier on.  Did well though, and nearly made it up The Hill from the harder side.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 19, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> yes.
> I don't really mind a bit of rain. Its just I expect more from the middle of august than rain and cold weather.
> Its let me down, but worst of all, its let its self down.


Indeed. It was very much a commute of two halves.



ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, I love cycling in the rain but last night was a little bit much for August. Cycled in in a waterproof this morning 'cos it felt a bit nippy. That's not supposed to happen until October!


I've only seen a couple of photos of you on here but either Tues or Wed I saw someone cycling up Railton Road at about 7.00pm who seemed the spit - that's not on your route is it?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 19, 2011)

Soaked right through to the skin on every square cm of my body last night. Quite fun actually


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 19, 2011)

In my limited understanding of these things... it only seems to matter if the air is cold because the wet clothing and wind chill act together on yer skin, but not on a warm-ish summer evening....


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2011)

good and dry today for a change
got shouted at by a driver in a jeep driving through a pedestrianised area where cyclists are allowed!
the cunt didn't even have his hazards on 

also just seen this
*Welsh Cycling president Bill Owen urges bike aggression*



			
				bbc said:
			
		

> Cyclists have been urged to be show extra aggression on the roads to make drivers more aware of them.
> The call has come from Welsh Cycling president Bill Owen who says cyclists should not be afraid to ride in the middle of the road.
> It comes after double Paralympic cycling champion Simon Richardson was left critically ill when he was injured in an alleged hit-and-run.
> Cycling is one of Wales' biggest tourist attractions and on the rise.
> "We are up against it with car drivers," said Mr Owen. "The more cyclists that are out there, the more accidents are increasing.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-14575975


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 19, 2011)

I went on a cycle camping weekend back in June and got soaked, then dry two or three times on the way there - didn't even bother with the leggings after the first downpour - same thing the other Sunday. when you're cycling 40 miles or so and it isn't cold, it isn't really a problem ..


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 19, 2011)

ddraig said:


> good and dry today for a change
> *Welsh Cycling president Bill Owen urges bike aggression*


I've always followed that principle, and I'm also somewhat *patronising* these days when they pointlessly overtake etc.
Actually on a lovely summer's day at my advanced age I can't help feeling patronising towards them for simply choosing to miss an opportunity for a bike ride.

I'm definitely up for a 20 mile detour this evening - the endorphin buzz I get lasts me through to the next day. Saturday I'll be doing my short ride on steep hills because I want to check my tent in a field, Sunday there's an easy 35-miler, so I should be ready for another fast one on Monday  ..

I think I've done about 190 miles in the past week.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 19, 2011)

Hairy ride home - nearly fell.
I ought to get a hybrid for shit weather. Hate the feel of shaky wheels when there's a big lorry behind me.

Nice weather today. Gonna get some extra miles in tonight


----------



## Onket (Aug 19, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I've only seen a couple of photos of you on here but either Tues or Wed I saw someone cycling up Railton Road at about 7.00pm who seemed the spit - that's not on your route is it?



I go that way but not quite that late.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 19, 2011)

I'll put the kettle on.


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 19, 2011)

ddraig said:


> good and dry today for a change
> got shouted at by a driver in a jeep driving through a pedestrianised area where cyclists are allowed!
> the cunt didn't even have his hazards on
> 
> ...



Doh!  Replace 'aggression' with 'assertive' and it's good advice.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 19, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I've only seen a couple of photos of you on here but either Tues or Wed I saw someone cycling up Railton Road at about 7.00pm who seemed the spit - that's not on your route is it?



It is indeed - that would have been me. Wearing a Turkey football top.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 19, 2011)

Well... tbf, my attention was more drawn to the crimson.. was it a jacket, maybe a shirt?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 19, 2011)

Hmm, wasn't wearing a jacket. The crimson would have been the Turkey top.

Unless you're making a turkey/Turkey joke


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 19, 2011)

I didn't really have a lot of time, just a glance really as I was crossing the road. I think the crimson was probably more a peripheral blur.

I'll shout some Leicester-based abuse next time


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 19, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I didn't really have a lot of time, just a glance really as I was crossing the road. I think the crimson was probably more a peripheral blur.
> 
> I'll shout some Leicester-based abuse next time



Make sure you do!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 19, 2011)

My 10 mile "sprint" was different today ... I had my 15 mile fairly steady warmup, then a 30 minute lie down ...

I could feel more lactic acid build-up than before, and towards the end after I'd just burned off an electric bike D) I could swear my heart was palpitating - but so far as I know I have zero problem in that area ... perhaps I ought to ask for a 50-plus checkup - given I'm 5 stone overweight and I'm really cranking up the exercise.

I realised tonight that what has inspired me was the TDF - apart from the carnage, quite a civilised race - watching plucky Thomas Voeckler, and even Contador - he has such cool grace when pushing up hills (I'm cheating too ), .... even Cavendish - I want to feel some of what he feels as a sprinter and quite frankly I'm better-built for that ...

I plan to learn to really love hills - I'm sort of being challenged by a fellow CTC member who loves hills and has managed to break me twice ... (it was probably mostly me not drinking enough) I suspect I won't crack hills until I've lost a lot of weight ...

I have no desire to win races, this is raving translated into linear motion

So there you have it - a lazy way to experience a bit of what it's like to race - what was it the government says ? 15 minutes a day ?

... and there's this 80 mile ride around the outside of Bristol.....


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## a_chap (Aug 19, 2011)

Just thought I'd let you commuters know yesterday I cycled from Worcester to Portsmouth (230km / 140 miles) caught the overnight ferry and today rode to Paris (250km) ready for the start on Sunday of the  Paris-Brest-Paris endurance ride (1,200km) Wish me luck


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 20, 2011)

a_chap said:


> Just thought I'd let you commuters know yesterday I cycled from Worcester to Portsmouth (230km / 140 miles) caught the overnight ferry and today rode to Paris (250km) ready for the start on Sunday of the Paris-Brest-Paris endurance ride (1,200km) Wish me luck


IT 'AINT NORMAL I TELLS 'EE !!!111!

Blimey, good luck mate


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 20, 2011)

Where I have my picnic on the railway path. The start of my homeward ascent.
How I didn't discover my new ritual over the 24 years I've ridden on part of this path escapes me.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 20, 2011)

My usual Saturday steep climb via the health food shop for hummus and salad sprouts and then on to my favourite field.
In a higher gear than usual - the more I push it on the bike, the better I seem to get. 

Today I took my old tent to see what condition it was in - very nice little dome tent, but I put it away damp and the bedroom is a bit mouldy. 

Several tiny slits in the side of the tent that faced West the one whole week I used it. 



Hopefully I can wash the bedroom on a cold cycle and get something to stop the slits growing.

Took me well under 10 minutes to get the flysheet up - I suspect I will be using that by itself on a regular basis so I can get out late into the year. It would be improved by having storm flaps and a porch that zips up.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 21, 2011)

Slightly disappointing 35 mile group ride. Some decent hills in the morning though and very sunny in the afternoon so I'm fairly tired. It was the company that let it down.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 22, 2011)

Did my extra 20 miles, the final 10 miles / 45 mins at high speed almost without stopping or slowing - about 13.333 mph average - would have peaked at 25 ..

Slightly different tonight as I rested too long - as did the chap who stopped to chat for over an hour ... a fellow lighting enthusiast - though he preferred a bottle dynamo rather than a battery.
There wasn't much that wasn't wrong with him - not least a muscle-wasting disease. 

Since I wasn't intending to stay out till it got dark, I was worried that my lights wouldn't last - put a carrier bag over the rear light to make it less unpleasant.


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 23, 2011)

I had last week off cycling because I'd been to a festival and was recovering , this week I have done a couple of rides , yesterday was a short 6 miler with all my bags on the bike for when I'm off in France just so i know how thy need packing for weight distribution etc (I think there is still a bit that needs doing in regards to that). Today I did my 16 mile training run with the bags again and I averaged about 1mph slower (15.4 mph) which I'm quite pleased about , especially considering the weather was fucking nasty, strong wind and rain.

My heart rate doesn't seem to be dropping although the max heart rate did stay the same the average heart rate was down about 4 bpm so the couple of points where I am working hardest (about 6.3% inclines) are obviously still using all my effort but the rest of the time the heart rate must be slightly lower. I have given up smoking as well (1 week with no fags) so that should see my heart rate improve as well


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 23, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> all my bags on the bike for when I'm off in France just so i know how thy need packing for weight distribution etc (I think there is still a bit that needs doing in regards to that).



I have got about 15kg on the back (6kg each side and 3kg in the centre) and 6 kg on the front (3kg either side) I want to cut the weight on the back down but I don't know if it would be wise to move it to the front . If anyone has any advice it would be gratefully received.


----------



## girasol (Aug 23, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> My heart rate doesn't seem to be dropping although the max heart rate did stay the same the average heart rate was down about 4 bpm so the couple of points where I am working hardest (about 6.3% inclines) are obviously still using all my effort but the rest of the time the heart rate must be slightly lower. I have given up smoking as well (1 week with no fags) so that should see my heart rate improve as well



My resting heart rate used to be around 85bpm when I smoked 20 a day and is now a healthy 65bpm (remember women's heart rates tend to be slightly higher than men's).  So stick with the non smoking, or only smoke occasionally (which is what I do) and you will indeed notice a big drop in your heart rate!


----------



## Private Storm (Aug 23, 2011)

Brompton has a puncture, needs a new back tyre and a general service and I don't have the time or inclination to work out how to take the bloomin' rear wheel off with the hub gears. So, off to the shop it goes, which means I used my proper bike on my commute this morning. Had to get up 20 minutes earlier to make sure I could get it on the train, but actually wasn't too bad at all. And was soooo much quicker than on the foldup!


----------



## ringo (Aug 23, 2011)

Pissing wet through, even with full waterproofs.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 23, 2011)

Would have been nice to have had sunshine, but it was pleasant enough.
Slightly tired after the past two days' exertions, but I'm never up for racing in the mornings - I wish I knew how people manage it - they must get up early and load up with caffeinated gel.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 23, 2011)

Nearly became a statistic t'other day.  Not my best move.

Other than that I struggled getting home today due to being very hungry and a little under the weather.  Still managed to drag myself up the hills though.  Think I need to get my bike serviced at some point.  the strange noise coming from back wheel has returned, and there was a definite 'grinding' in my crankset.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 24, 2011)

cycle commute returns tomorrow, as doctor told me today that back problem will be helped by exercise. Yay!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 24, 2011)

quite tough today
reckon i am ill


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 24, 2011)

ddraig said:


> quite tough today
> reckon i am ill


Someone commented when they saw me blow my nose this morning and it made me wonder if my slight hay fever could be masking something.
I got caught out badly last year. I was climbing up one of your hills when I discovered I had flu-lite .... I had felt OK for 20 miles  - it was hellish after that. I made a rule then that if I'm wiping snot on my coat, I should turn around and go home.

My standard for whether I take a day off sick is whether I can get on my bike and cycle the 4 miles there, but I'm now thinking it's about time I wired myself up with GPS and sensors to get a more accurate indication of my physical condition - especially now I'm starting to take my fitness more seriously.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 24, 2011)

Day off today so went for a ride along the Water of Leith to try and sweat the impending cold out of my system.  Felt pretty good compared to yesterday, and would have gone a bit further but it was starting to rain.  Not normally one to run from a bit of water but the aforementioned cold was a major consideration.

Annoyingly, I went passed a friends' flat so could have picked up my trainers which I left there the other day and, both on the journey out and the journey back, I cut through a 5 minute stretch of path when I could have ridden the 200 metres along the road .  Still, was a leisure ride so no harm done.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 24, 2011)

need mud guards.
i'm sick of having a wet arse.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 24, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> need mud guards.
> i'm sick of having a wet arse.



I say this every time it rains 

Then again, if my front is gonna be wet, my arse might as well be too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 24, 2011)

At the moment I'm watching the radar and hoping the rain goes over and doesn't settle over the Bristol to Bath path so my two hour  "training ride" isn't spoiled ...


----------



## ddraig (Aug 24, 2011)

The Boy said:


> I say this every time it rains
> 
> Then again, if my front is gonna be wet, my arse might as well be too.


same here!
i often glance at mudguards in bike shops too
but never buy them


----------



## ddraig (Aug 24, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> At the moment I'm watching the radar and hoping the rain goes over and doesn't settle over the Bristol to Bath path so my two hour "training ride" isn't spoiled ...


it has been properly hammering it down in Cardiff for a couple of hours but seems to have stopped now (for now)


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 24, 2011)

My evening ride was somewhat touch and go and I got fairly damp on the way down, chopped 4 miles off my "warmup lap", and it took me a while to get going, but Orbital did its thing after a bit and I got plenty of speed up. So 23 miles in total and maybe 7 at a really decent lick ...

No heart attack ...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 24, 2011)

I find commuters without mud guards kinda rude tbh. Covering other cyclists in rain from the road. 

Good last blast tonight before I go on holiday.


----------



## Pgd (Aug 25, 2011)

First commute in over a month this morning -- new route (3 miles longer, having moved house) and new bike (Sirrus Sport in the sales).  Bit of a baptism of fire -- made a hash of preparation & left far later than planned, immediately tangled with the Croydon tramlines, got lost trying to find a route through Thornton Heath/Streatham Common to avoid Streatham High Road, and realised I'd forgotten the keys to my lock so had to pop into Evans for a cheap back-up. But still managed door-to-door (excluding Evans!) in just over an hour, pretty happy with that for a first run.


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 25, 2011)

Went out without the bags this morning and my max heart rate was 183bpm , thats down from 191 bpm 2 weeks ago. I'm going out later on today as well to see if it was a fluke or not


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2011)

got way too close to an open top tour bus today 
my fault


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 25, 2011)

this is my money saving post.
Expenses
Bike £229
Helmet £8
Inner Tube £6
Waterproof Jacket and Cycling Shorts £21
Locks £40
Total £304

Saved:
Bus journeys: 36 (£1.20 each)
Total £43.20


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 25, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> Went out without the bags this morning and my max heart rate was 183bpm , thats down from 191 bpm 2 weeks ago. I'm going out later on today as well to see if it was a fluke or not



I know I have to, now I'm starting to take my fitness seriously,  but I feel so squeamish at the thought of seeing what my heart does when I tackle challenging things.


----------



## Onket (Aug 25, 2011)

The bike had a flat tyre when I got it out of the shed this monring. I caught the bus. It'll probably be months before I get round to repairing it.


----------



## Onket (Aug 25, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I'll put the kettle on.


You're alright for a bit (see above post).


----------



## girasol (Aug 25, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> this is my money saving post.
> Expenses
> Bike £229
> Helmet £8
> ...



 But time is money! If time is being saved, and also health is being gained, then I'd say you're making a good profit.  Unless you like being stuck in traffic on a bus


----------



## girasol (Aug 25, 2011)

ddraig said:


> same here!
> i often glance at mudguards in bike shops too
> but never buy them



Front and back mudguards were my best buy for my bike!   I actually enjoy riding in the rain but hate having a wet arse.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 25, 2011)

Which reminds me I need to improve mine - the crap that gets into my transmission is scary.

Lovely ride home, can't even see any major rain on its way - probably should have had yesterday evening's ride today - fingers crossed for tomorrow evening. I'm too knackered even to ride the 4 miles to my nearest picnic spot.

I've covered roughly 140 miles since this time last week...


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2011)

just cycled through a bit of gridlock in Cardiff! 

doesn't mean i agree with that latest article claiming it is the 3rd worse place to drive through in the country and worse than piccadiliy circus


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 25, 2011)

girasol said:


> But time is money! If time is being saved, and also health is being gained, then I'd say you're making a good profit. Unless you like being stuck in traffic on a bus


that's the saving in 24 days. So by my reckoning at this rate I should be in profit in about 6 months. Not withstanding that I need a repair kit, a track pump and some lights.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 25, 2011)

changed commute route today, followed the 38 bus route instead of the 55 route. Must say the Essex Road needs some pretty urgent relaying, full of dangerous looking potholes


----------



## girasol (Aug 25, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> that's the saving in 24 days. So by my reckoning at this rate I should be in profit in about 6 months. Not withstanding that I need a repair kit, a track pump and some lights.



oh, yeah, I get what you were saying now  got the wrong of the stick...


----------



## a_chap (Aug 26, 2011)

Just to let you chaps know that I rode here (Paris) and then managed to complete PBP. 

Would have updated you yesterday but I made the mistake of sitting down in my hotel room after the ride and instantly fell asleep! 

Taking today off before riding home on Saturday & Sunday. Unfortunately the weather during parts of PBP was extremely wet. My feet never dried out for four days - I think I've got trench foot. Even worse it's chucking it down still.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 26, 2011)

A pedestrian stepped off the pavement right in front of me and I was about to give him a dressing down when I recognised him as an old university mate I hadn't seen in 10 years, so we stopped for a natter and I found out someone's having a baby and getting married, which was nice


----------



## ddraig (Aug 26, 2011)

crazy!  but fair play, well done and hope you haven't got trench foot

e2a to a_chap


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 26, 2011)

Beat the rain home - by a whisker - to the extent that I wished I hadn't worn my flappy coat. 

@ a_chap

How the hell do you do it ?

I've done 150 miles *in a week* and I'm almost glad tonight's extra 20 was rained-off ...

I may be sickening for something ... I seem to be producing snot.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 27, 2011)

Did my usual 13 mile circular shopping trip that pretty well climbs to the highest point in Bristol and including a bit of a picnic and a chill until the clouds started forming - not that there's much danger of any significant rain today.

----

My SRAM 8 speed half-pipe shifter has finally snuffed it, so this morning I fitted the X4 shifter I've had for some time to go with the X4 rear dérailleur I fitted a while back.

My intention was that it would let me add ergonomic grips and bar-ends ...

I'll give it a week or so, but I'm very tempted to order another grip shift before they go out of production - several times I was caught out in the wrong gear, or pushing the wrong lever - except when you're accelerating and changing up, if anything it seems *more* agricultural, not less ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 28, 2011)

Did my first proper *solo* country loop today - a repeat of one I'd done with a groupbut not surprisingly in spite of using the roads on group rides lots of times, I took a wrong turning out of the first village and so did a big chunk on boring main-ish roads - missing out some very nice lanes and challenging hills 

The rain waited until I had done 30 of the 40 miles, and the rear wheel puncture  happened another 5 miles further on - at which point I realised I'd been carrying around a crap Specialized tube with the valve fallen out so actually had to patch the tyre - found a great gash in a tyre I'd only had 3 months' use out of... quite how didn't get a full-scale blowout when it happened I'll never know - so tomorrow will start with swapping tyres around... I may have to try something even tougher on the back...


----------



## stavros (Aug 28, 2011)

Pretty good stuff this morning, although the wind really hit me as I was going through one bit. Presumably it also hit me when I was going the other way, to my benefit, but annoyingly you never appreciate it when it's a tail wind.

Weather looks good for tomorrow for an extra trip out.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 29, 2011)

I started today by rotating the tyres so I have a brand new one on the back.
It's the first time I've had to junk one of these tyres before the tread's worn out.

I can recall the moment about a week ago when I must have ridden over a big chunk of broken bottle Somehow I forgot to check it before I set out yesterday.

Conti "Country Plus" - I usually pay about £17 each ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 29, 2011)

It was lovely and sunny this morning, but by the time I'd done the things I needed to do, the clouds started forming, but I popped 10 miles down the path to Bath anyway in the hope of finding a hint of sunshine and got up to a decent bit of speed on the way back - but I could still feel yesterday's 40 miles in my legs. This worries me somewhat as one day soon, I would like to be able to do 50 miles a day for a week .. If only I'd started cranking up my cycling about 10 years earlier ....

I retrieved my valve cap from yesterday's puncture repair session.


----------



## stavros (Aug 29, 2011)

Pretty much perfect weather today - dry, not too hot and reasonably still, so did a very good 21-miler, including two bits which, whilst not very steep, have a horrible drag to them where you feel like you're riding in treacle. Had to stop briefly when I got something in my eye, but other than that a great ride to celebrate the day off.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 30, 2011)

Managed to throw the chain off the big front sprocket on the way in - probably as a result of having a gripshift on the front and trigger on the back.
I'm rather afraid I'm going to be putting it back to how it was - never had to think about gearshifting before.

Luckily no damage was done apart from an oily finger.


----------



## Ae589 (Aug 30, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Managed to throw the chain off the big front sprocket on the way in - probably as a result of having a gripshift on the front and trigger on the back.
> I'm rather afraid I'm going to be putting it back to how it was - never had to think about gearshifting before.
> 
> Luckily no damage was done apart from an oily finger.



This happens so often to me I've learnt to put the chain back on with my foot.  I could just remove some links and prevent it happening again, but it impresses the girls.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 30, 2011)

I actually managed to tie it in a knot once on the same hill. 

Front dérailleurs are so damn crude - I might have to fit the front X4 trigger shifter just to laugh at the concept of "indexed gears" ...


----------



## ferrelhadley (Aug 30, 2011)

The key broke in my D lock, bloody damned fine Abus Granite as well so it will be about £80 to replace, anyone ever have any success getting a broken key out of a lock?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 30, 2011)

I've heard of people getting the tip of a 3.5mm jack plug out of an iPod with the careful use of superglue.

Is there anything proud of the lock ?


----------



## a_chap (Aug 30, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> @ a_chap
> 
> How the hell do you do it ?
> 
> I've done 150 miles *in a week* and I'm almost glad tonight's extra 20 was rained-off ...



A little bit of determination helps 

Anyway, I'm back in good old Blighty now. 10 days cycling and 1,700 miles covered.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 31, 2011)

Probably my most random moment ever on the Bristol to Bath path.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 31, 2011)

Middle-aged man on mountain bike meets middle-aged man on racer ...





I'll accept maybe 10 percent of the blame...


----------



## ferrelhadley (Aug 31, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I've heard of people getting the tip of a 3.5mm jack plug out of an iPod with the careful use of superglue.
> 
> Is there anything proud of the lock ?


Cheers for the tip, the glue seems not to be strong enough. I have had it in a couple of locksmiths who seemed to think there was nothing they could do. I guess last gasp will be a drill with a small bit to maybe get some purchase on the key.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 31, 2011)

CUNTING FUCK CUNT FLAT TYRE!!! Gator skin my ass


----------



## turing test (Aug 31, 2011)

I hadn't posted here in a while bc I was unemployed for about a month and then when I found a new one I couldn't start for three weeks.  It's all really cool though bc my new commute takes about 30 minutes (twice the old one) and is almost completely following the river into Brisbane CBD.  I did it for the first time yesterday and as expected it was ace.

I have only 2 complaints-the closest bike rack is about 2 blocks away and is uncovered, and there is no shower at my new office.


----------



## turing test (Sep 1, 2011)

Again a nice ride, I will post some pict ASAP so you guys can see my winter commute.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 1, 2011)

"Winter" lol


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 1, 2011)

Lovely bright, fresh, sunny morning. This evening definitely looks like a candidate for an extra 20 miles - hopefully I'll be up for a good sprint or two for the second ten. 

Leaves me a day's gap before the weekend which has moderately long rides on both days.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 1, 2011)

sunny but bit chilly
not worn shorts this year afaik


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 1, 2011)

ddraig said:


> not worn shorts this year afaik



Blimey !

I've been in your country at least twice this year and wore shorts on both occasions.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 1, 2011)

yeah, weird and dissapointing
my commute is only just over 2 miles in an almost straight line tho
just wear thin tracksuit bottoms, tshirt and hi-vis vest


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 1, 2011)

ddraig said:


> tshirt and hi-vis vest


They are handy those hi-vis things - give just a little extra warmth and add a bit of comfort in drizzle ..


----------



## turing test (Sep 1, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> "Winter" lol


Laugh if you want but it was got down to *12* today *BRRR!*


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 1, 2011)

No cycle for me 
Need to purchase a tyre today and seriously considering not rebuying the Ultra Gator Skin...


----------



## turing test (Sep 1, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> No cycle for me
> Need to purchase a tyre today and seriously considering not rebuying the Ultra Gator Skin...


For my commuter I never buy expensive tyres. Instead I buy cheap tyres and change them frequently.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 1, 2011)

I use my bike for everything and I think I strike a reasonable balance with my Contis at £17 for about 12 months / 2,000 miles on the back - nice and grippy, but lost one this week due to the soft rubber responding badly to a broken bottle (I assume)... the front ones last longer, but you can see where the glass splinters have been ..

I ride on very rough roads and paths and very rarely get a puncture.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 1, 2011)

Someone had left a screwdriver head on the cycle path and it went straight through to the side - who leaves tool spares lying around?

I think I'll buy less expensive ones...going to check out Evans now


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 1, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> this is my money saving post.
> Expenses
> Bike £229
> Helmet £8
> ...


 

made a loss this week. £7.99 for lights, £3.99 for batteries versus 4 bike journeys (monday was a day off, wednesday went out for dinner with the missus), total saving £4.80


----------



## turing test (Sep 1, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Someone had left a screwdriver head on the cycle path and it went straight through to the side - who leaves tool spares lying around?
> 
> I think I'll buy less expensive ones...going to check out Evans now


It's simple to use cheap tyres. Replace the worn out rear tyre with the front tyre.  Then when the rear tyre is worn again replace it with the front tyre and put a new tyre on the front.  Then repeat this process as needed.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 1, 2011)

turing test said:


> It's simple to use cheap tyres. Replace the worn out rear tyre with the front tyre. Then when the rear tyre is worn again replace it with the front tyre and put a new tyre on the front. Then repeat this process as needed.



Yeah thanks will do that from now...just a bit gutted cos I only did about 2K on those gatorskins and ensure they're properly inflated on a weekly basis.


----------



## turing test (Sep 4, 2011)

I snapped this photo on my way home from work Friday night


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 4, 2011)

32 miles down the Strawberry line to Cheddar on Saturday for a night's camping, then the same way back today. I'm definitely going to treat myself to a decent camping mat. I sleep all right on a hard surface, it's when I'm awake that I notice it.



Tent behaved very well - no residual mouldy pong.

I drifted off to sleep with headphones on, so I wasn't too disturbed by the bikers on the next pitch who were up talking until past 11. The most frustrating thing was not being able to decipher what the hell it was they were on about.

I sadly slept through the impromptu rave a couple of fields away - maybe I would have gatecrashed it ... and only caught maybe the last tune at 4 am - which was when the rain really started. Yet again it would have been nice to have been able to record it so I could identify it.

I must get some mini disco lights arranged for the next trip. It was a full-on Augustus Pablo / King Tubby night in my tent.


----------



## stavros (Sep 4, 2011)

It was pissing down this morning, so deferred from my normal am trip out and delayed until after the Vuelta finished this afternoon. Only ten miles, but was able to really hammer it, albeit with a pretty heavy headwind for the first half (oh the joy of drop handlebars).


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 5, 2011)

The commute was fine apart from having to shout at an idiot setting off the wrong way down the hill on a shared pavement on a freewheel BMX with no brakes. I have since been informed I should have said nothing ..

Then there was a pointless, abortive  "must get in front" incident that I felt warranted two fingers. The cagers are more numerous, and presumably twitchy because the school run insanity is upon us once more.

But a lovely ride nonetheless - though somewhat spoiled by slipping on some algae on the paving just as I was exiting the bike shed - fortunately no injuries that might impede my cycling.

After the weekend's exertions, it will be at least tomorrow or Wednesday before I'm ready for my 20 mile sprinting diversion on the way home...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 5, 2011)

Threatening rain on the way home so no camera. 

It was cloudy, so I had my triple 2 watt headlight switched on and I get an inaudible comment from a cyclist who all but cut me up on the roundabout outside where I work.

Then I get pointlessly overtaken by a car that then gets too close to an oncoming motorcycle with lights blazing...

I turn the corner onto the mini roundabout and some dozy driver pulls out of the hospital right in front of me - presumably aiming to get through the temporary traffic lights ahead of her - she shrugs in full Mediterranean fashion - as if it was my fault - so my headlight may have saved me twice.

Almost home, another driver with a full compliment of passengers pulls away from between parked cars up a slight slope (facing the wrong way for maximum impaired sight-lines) while fully engaged in a phone conversation... cars must have changed since I last drove one, but I always seemed to need my right hand as well as my left ... "Important call missis ?"


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 6, 2011)

Bristol seems to be a bit grid-locked this morning - doubtless a single car broken down somewhere.

Didn't stop mr. school run dad belting out from the school road in the BMW 4x4 at speed forcing me into the parked cars - no camera due to drizzle, but I think I got "Slow down, twat !" loudly into its ear - so unusual to find a cager hardy enough to expose itself to the world outside.

(my 6 watt front light was of course switched on)


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 6, 2011)

After 12 hours of heavy rain the beck that runs between Lancaster and the university has burst its banks and flooded the cycle track.  I am now very wet


----------



## ferrelhadley (Sep 6, 2011)

Down on the drop bars today as I was headed into the teeth of a fair old westerly.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 6, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> Down on the drop bars today as I was headed into the teeth of a fair old westerly.


It was a south westerly here and conveniently my biggest hill is north east. 

Just as well because my front dérailleur is on the fritz again and I had to haul myself up on 38 / 34 x 26 inches ... perhaps I should treat myself to one with actual brass bushes rather than a steel pin passing through crudely punched holes ...


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 6, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> It was cloudy, so I had my triple 2 watt headlight switched on and I get an inaudible comment from a cyclist who all but cut me up on the roundabout outside where I work.



He's probably put you on YouTube.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 6, 2011)

proper windy and cold this morning, a taster for the winter... Also loads of bus craziness today, littered all over the place they were


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 6, 2011)

DownwardDog said:


> He's probably put you on YouTube.



I have no problem with being Youtubed, but it was he who pulled out on me - or rather thought he was faster than a fat old duffer on a mountain bike - but I was in turn getting out of the way of a car coming around from my right and can usually find a 50 yard sprint in my legs.


----------



## turing test (Sep 8, 2011)

OOOOh the humiliation-It still BURNS!!!

Today over on the Coronation drive bike path going through the QUT botanical gardens I looked over my shoulder and there sucking the rubber off my wheel was-(even worse than a recumbent)!! a fucking kick bike. ARGHH

So I gave the nerd a dirty look which basically got him about 2 bike lengths back cool.

Then 300 meters on the Eagle Street pier I slowed down precipitously because of all the ped traffic and poor line of sight, and lo and behold kick nerd comes around my right-on a blind corner. Can I ever live down the shame of being passed by a wheel sucker on a kick bike? Whats next dropped by a pack of unicyclists?

Anyway 10 meters later he got caught behind two bikes caught behind three suits walking in formation down the middle of the path. 

The only saving grace was as I rolled by the suits one of them said something about “bloody bikes” so I pointed the sign out which explicitly directing peds and cyclist not to block the bloody path up.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 8, 2011)

Bah! I won't hear complaints about kick bikes. I rode in the 2003 PBP and for a short while rode alongside the Fin Alpo Kuusisto who completed the 1,200km ride in 85 hours on a kick bike. You can read his ride report here - http://www.potku.fi/kn/arch/Kesa_summer2003.htm (you have to scroll down a bit) Note: I was one of the those starting in the same 9:45pm group with him because I was also riding a weirdo bike*;* a recumbent...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 8, 2011)

Relatively uneventful ride in.

They've been painting the roads at work, but it's probably only lip-service :-


----------



## turing test (Sep 8, 2011)

a_chap said:


> Bah! I won't hear complaints about kick bikes. I rode in the 2003 PBP and for a short while rode alongside the Fin Alpo Kuusisto who completed the 1,200km ride in 85 hours on a kick bike. You can read his ride report here - http://www.potku.fi/kn/arch/Kesa_summer2003.htm (you have to scroll down a bit) Note: I was one of the those starting in the same 9:45pm group with him because I was also riding a weirdo bike*;* a recumbent...



Sure mate I know you want a piece of me. I know a unicycle rider who could give you some tips for PBP 

BTW my wife likes this pic from my new ride to work


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 8, 2011)

It looks favourable for my extra 20 miles on the way home - with the possibility of the odd glint of sunshine, but a colleague came in earlier and sneezed, and I've just done the same. 

I'll see how I feel when I reach the "exercise path" after a few miles ...

Thankfully there isn't much this weekend in terms of organised rides if the lurgy turns out to be debilitating. ..


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 8, 2011)

I was riding along on my segway, minding my own business when some dickhead cycled right into me!
Ruined my day


----------



## a_chap (Sep 8, 2011)

You have a Segway Clair? Cool


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 8, 2011)

Got my extra 20 miles in , was struggling to get going until this chap overtook me which gave me the incentive for a bit, but I'm not very motivated by racing and I could feel the lactic acid building up, but a few miles on and I got into it again, until the point where I was responding to the music (Orbital 2 as is usually the case).
I could have done with the electric bike showing up.

I was 2 miles from home and fully in my stride when I came across the police - they'd taped off a hundred yards of the path and I had to go around.

What I don't understand is why I couldn't get faster than 20mph down a gentle downhill slope ...

Whatever, It got me properly endorphined-up.


----------



## stavros (Sep 8, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm not very motivated by racing



Me neither, which I why I always try and cycle alone. Overtaking or being overtaken adds a competitive element for me which lessens the enjoyment. I still give a little wave to other cyclists going the other way, although some grumpy fucks don't even appear to notice me.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 8, 2011)

The roadies looked especially grim-faced tonight. I can't see the point unless you're enjoying it.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 9, 2011)

Not posted here for a while.  Tonight for the first time I made it up The Hill from the North side without getting off and walking.

In less happy news, I hit a kerbstone side on at too high a speed today, and my bike sounds a little bit sick.  Might be my imagination but going to have to take a good look at it tomorrow.


----------



## turing test (Sep 9, 2011)

No kick bikers today thank god.  Also it was pretty cloudy so not many people out.  Unfortunatly there putting on some kind of a corperate BBQ near where I park.  Last night they had practically parked their fridges on my ride.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 9, 2011)

Had a quick check before heading off today, brakes were rubbing against my rear rim.  Had a we fiddle with pds and wheels and...stuff.  Seemed to work.  Turns out it didn't.  Rear wheel is either buckled or misaligned.  Will need to take a closer look tomoz.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 10, 2011)

My Saturday ride and picnic was somewhat curtailed by the tail end of Hurricane Katia which chased me home Eastwards. I half thought of nipping out again, but the rain has reached here now - though it was only a sprinkle and you can almost see the sun peeking through.



I need some rest though. Tomorrow's 40 mile ride touches the north side of the Mendips - hopefully not too challenging, though I'll have had 15 miles or so to warm up by then ...


----------



## stavros (Sep 10, 2011)

Eventful, to say the least. Firstly, I got a puncture on my rear (so to speak) halfway round which took an age to change and get pumped to not full pressure with my hand-pump, sweating like the Pope at Disneyland.

Secondly, on entering my quiet village estate, about 100m from my house, a car pulls out on me and has bent my front wheel to buggery. I'm completely unhurt and stayed surprisingly calm. He fucked up but was very apologetic. I got his details and will have to see how much a new wheel will cost. I've fallen off so many times, mainly in my childhood, but I think I can say this was the first time it hasn;t been my fault at all.

All that in only ten miles.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 10, 2011)

Chain came off and stuck my pedals fast, as I was trying to keep some sort of pace amongst fast moving traffic.  Was having a good ride up until that point, but the thirty seconds or so it took top get the chain back on broke my momentum and couldn't get up The Hill.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 11, 2011)

no commute as on holiday but saw some amazing bikes at a triathlon in Royan France yesterday!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 11, 2011)

Jealous ----->


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 11, 2011)

Interesting 40-miler.

Bristol to Bath via the railway path, then along the Canal Path to the Dundas Aqueduct, then onto the "Colliers' Trail" - another section of converted railway - then on hilly lanes to the edge of the Mendips and a loop back to the railway path.
More hills than I expected but I only got off for about 100 yards of one where I though I would either fall over backwards or hurt my knee.

Shortly after brunch one puncture was repaired, then the side wall separated from the wire - luckily one member of the party actually had a spare folding 700C x 23 tyre ... then a mile further on another puncture on a different bike. I was able to offer assistance in the form of carting the knackered tyre home on my rack.

Just as well we stopped really, the baked potato I had at 11am for "brunch" could have fed two normal people. I'm sure they got the order wrong.



I made a bit of a spectacle of myself towards the end of the ride when we were on "my sprinting turf" - the Bristol to Bath path - and for some reason I had to burn off this young couple at an insane speed who had overtaken us a few miles earlier - we had nearly caught up with them anyway - a bunch of experienced middle-aged touring cyclists versus a couple of kids who had bitten off more than they could chew .

I always seem to want to finish a ride with a sprint. 

If I dwell on it, the ride ended rather sadly - the remnants of our group rode fairly slowly along the path towards town and a squirrel shot in front of my wheel from the hedge on the left, then that of a second bike - there was definitely some contact but it carried on into the hedge at high speed.
I hope I don't spot a little corpse there tomorrow.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful ride into work this morning.
Even the upside down car at Raynes Park seemed pretty.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 13, 2011)

How is that even possible in a space like that ?  

I'm home for the rest of the week - trying to tidy up a bit (I'm into yard brush and shovel territory. )

I'll want to get out every day, but will be trying not to overdo it - in anticipation of two rides this weekend.

I may be up for a bit of sprinting on Wednesday afternoon / evening.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 13, 2011)

Fuckin' hell GG - do you do any other form of exercise apart from cycling?
Tried doing squats? It's well good for long cycle climbs.

I haven't a clue how the car flipped.
I think it must have collided with a car and hit wheel on pavement.
I imagine it was going at a high speed.

And fortunately no-one was hurt...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 13, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Fuckin' hell GG - do you do any other form of exercise apart from cycling?
> Tried doing squats? It's well good for long cycle climbs..


Sadly no.

I've been cranking it up a bit recently, but compared to some other middle-aged and older CTC members I go on rides with I'm only playing at it...45 miles a week commuting, usually about 60 hilly miles on a weekend, plus one to three extra 20 miles during the week including sprints - the nearest I get to doing exercise for the point of exercise - mostly it's about getting as much sunshine and fresh air as possible - plus I would like to think that one day I'll be up for two week tours ...

I definitely need to start doing some core strength exercises. Probably if I actually starting fixing my house and garden - carting building materials about ...

I'm not quite ready to put batteries in my bathroom scales, but my shorts are starting to seem too big for me. 

I would love to have repetitive beat events for winter weekends - might be interesting to see if I could dance my legs off on a Friday night and still be up for a 40-miler on a Sunday.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 13, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Sadly no.
> 
> I've been cranking it up a bit recently, but compared to some other middle-aged and older CTC members I go on rides with I'm only playing at it...45 miles a week commuting, usually about 60 hilly miles on a weekend, plus one to three extra 20 miles during the week including sprints - the nearest I get to doing exercise for the point of exercise - mostly it's about getting as much sunshine and fresh air as possible - plus I would like to think that one day I'll be up for two week tours ...
> 
> ...



Sprinting is all to do with testosterone and muscle.
As you age, your muscle breaks down and your testosterone level drops significantly post-40.
You're more likely to muscle than fat.

Good news is that your endurance level heightens so with smart thinking, the decisions you make when will allow you to overtake younger riders that spunk their load too quick.

Try these out. http://www.buildingmuscles.org.uk/training_without_weights_aerobics/
I do alot of squats in weight training. My legs make Serena Williams legs look girly.


----------



## girasol (Sep 13, 2011)

First commute in ages!  Have done cycling but not commuting lately.

It was nice and sunny!  And the wind wasn't strong enough to ruin anything.


----------



## turing test (Sep 13, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Beautiful ride into work this morning.
> Even the upside down car at Raynes Park seemed pretty.


Nice, really ace- I hope this hoon didn't land on anyone but himself.

Anyway my commute was much better than this ^ even thoughI broke a shitty Blackburn tail light riding over a speed bump and foolishly thought I could get a new one at K mart while doing my shopping (hey they usually sell OK stuff). Instead I got a seemingly nice 10$ light that I couldn't open to put the batteries in. Twenty minutes wasted buying the light + another 10 to figure out what a POS the new light was. Then I rode home in the dark without a tail light.

Also I was nearly killed by a 300 pound cyclist going 40 downhill while picking up the old busted light, but that was kind of my fault. He should have been going slower but maybe as fat as he is it was hard to slow down.

Additionally some Fred was complaining about what side of the path I was riding on, but it is at a point where there is new construction and difficult/contradictory signage. I did tell him to fuck off.


----------



## turing test (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry for the whinge, will be better tmrw


----------



## girasol (Sep 13, 2011)

Bit windy on the way home, it felt like hard work, uphill incline and wind! But it only took 2 minutes longer than usual...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 13, 2011)

The wind certainly made my little 4 mile shopping trip feel like more ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 14, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Try these out. http://www.buildingmuscles.org.uk/training_without_weights_aerobics/
> I do alot of squats in weight training. My legs make Serena Williams legs look girly.


Thanks. 

I've just noticed the Zumba thread and it turns out that there are classes in my favourite repetitive beats venue within walking distance.. I love dancing, it just depends on whether I can learn to love the party atmosphere - I didn't get on with Salsa - my preferred music being atmospheric D&B / deep house ... though my sprints generally start with "Nu Yorican Soul".
I was always the moody hippy dancing by himself at the back of the room.

Which leaves the strength exercises ....


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 14, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I've just noticed the Zumba thread and it turns out that there are classes in my favourite repetitive beats venue within walking distance.. I love dancing, it just depends on whether I can learn to love the party atmosphere - I didn't get on with Salsa - my preferred music being atmospheric D&B / deep house ... though my sprints generally start with "Nu Yorican Soul".
> I was always the moody hippy dancing by himself at the back of the room.
> ...



Dancing at your age?! 
I not danced since I was in my 20s 

I think in Zumba they use light weights so you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 14, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Dancing at your age?!
> I not danced since I was in my 20s
> 
> I think in Zumba they use light weights so you get the best of both worlds.


I didn't _*start*_ dancing until I was 35 !

You should have seen me "back in the day" .. I used to dance at home to Loop Guru with a can of chick peas in each hand. 

I'm a bit lairy about coordinated group dance moves, but this is a million miles from line dancing or power aerobics, and I reckon it might be a way-in to social dancing where you both need to be in-sync.

I only hope the one pair of size 12 dance trainers I've found will actually fit.


----------



## Pgd (Sep 16, 2011)

The other day I was bemused that all the way down Streatham High Road there were a couple of slow-ish cyclists that I passed again & again... dawned on me I was probably wasting energy trying to get any speed up along there, too many lights, buses etc.  So this morning I tried to be tactical: fast-ish steady pace up London Road to Streatham Common, dawdle along the High Road, freewheel down Brixton Hill, dawdle through Brixton, then pick up the pace again up Brixton & Kennington Roads, and finally a big sprint finish over Waterloo Bridge.  Result: a personal best of just over 50mins for the 11 miles.  On Friday legs, too.  Happy.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 16, 2011)

I experienced a sudden unexpected chain dismantling event about 200m away from home last night  - weird, because there were no symptoms of chain wear or problems. Maybe a bit of grit got into a link and forced it open or something. Anyway, been too long since I last got a proper service, so booking one in for monday.


----------



## girasol (Sep 16, 2011)

Pgd said:


> The other day I was bemused that all the way down Streatham High Road there were a couple of slow-ish cyclists that I passed again & again... dawned on me I was probably wasting energy trying to get any speed up along there, too many lights, buses etc. So this morning I tried to be tactical: fast-ish steady pace up London Road to Streatham Common, dawdle along the High Road, freewheel down Brixton Hill, dawdle through Brixton, then pick up the pace again up Brixton & Kennington Roads, and finally a big sprint finish over Waterloo Bridge. Result: a personal best of just over 50mins for the 11 miles. On Friday legs, too. Happy.



I'm not the fastest cyclist (and my bike is a hybrid anyway, so on the heavy side and I'm a 40 year old woman who's only started cycling again under a year ago) - but I do amuse myself regularly by being overtaken by the lycra racers and then joining them again at the traffic lights


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 16, 2011)

My front dérailleur (SRAM 3.0) has come to the end of its life after only a couple of years / 4,000 miles or so of daily use on gritty roads and until I get a new one, I will have to forgo the use of my big (48 tooth) cog because I need the granny gear much more.

I'm planning on trying an X4 - as the rear one I've recently put on seems better built and actually has replaceable jockey wheels, unlike with the 3.0 version.

I'm hoping its pivots might be more than a rivet in a hole.

I may have to see if I can make a rubber boot out of inner tube to keep the crap off ...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 16, 2011)

My rear wheel is rattling. The spokes are okay it's just when I shake it, it makes a funny noise - like if a stone was in it


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 16, 2011)

girasol said:


> I'm not the fastest cyclist (and my bike is a hybrid anyway, so on the heavy side and I'm a 40 year old woman who's only started cycling again under a year ago) - but I do amuse myself regularly by being overtaken by the lycra racers and then joining them again at the traffic lights



hehe, yeah, I'm still learning about anticipating traffic lights much earlier, and slowing down much earlier to avoid being caught by them. Loving my evening commute after the rush hour though


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 16, 2011)

Latest running costs (adjustment because bus is actually £1.30 not £1.20...) :

Expenses
Total £316

Saved:
Bus journeys: 61 (£1.30 each)
Total £79.30

Now 25% paid for. (for authenticity maybe I should include the equipment that my girlfriend bought me the other day. £25 track pump and £15 repair kit? What do urbanites think?)


----------



## Pgd (Sep 16, 2011)

girasol said:


> I'm not the fastest cyclist (and my bike is a hybrid anyway, so on the heavy side and I'm a 40 year old woman who's only started cycling again under a year ago) - but I do amuse myself regularly by being overtaken by the lycra racers and then joining them again at the traffic lights



Hehe, as well you might! It's sad in a way, we berate drivers for having a "must get past, must get past!" attitude, but it's easy as cyclists to fall into the same trap. (I'm only a yearling on a hybrid too, by the way )



Lo Siento. said:


> hehe, yeah, I'm still learning about anticipating traffic lights much earlier, and slowing down much earlier to avoid being caught by them. Loving my evening commute after the rush hour though



It's buses I need to work on next, I think, all too often I just blindly follow them and end up stuck behind at the next bus stop. Like traffic lights, anticipation. Innit.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 16, 2011)

Day off today so had a great 27-mile ride followed by lunch, cider and cake in a veggie cafe


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 16, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> Now 25% paid for. (for authenticity maybe I should include the equipment that my girlfriend bought me the other day. £25 track pump and £15 repair kit? What do urbanites think?)



Just to complicate things, factor in 1.5 tyres and 3 pairs of brake blocks a year, 1 chain every 1500 miles, 1 cassette for every 2 chains, one set of chainwheels for every two cassettes .. new brake cables every couple of years, new outers every 3 ....  and I struggle to make a front changer last 4,000 miles / 2 years - but I just bought a new one for £12 inc. post.

if you don't have a friendly local bike shop, invest more in tools - you should at least know how to clean and lube your chain, check brakes and tyres every 100 miles. Bikes need a lot more maintenance per mile than a car.

(This is with the benefit of hindsight. For maybe 20 years I used to let things go until I had no choice of gears and only one brake thanks to the broken spokes and buckled rear wheel !)

You can make the figures meaningless by making it what you do for fun - I do at least as many miles in a week for fun 6 months of the year, sometimes twice as many ... Once you do this, it's worth buying a repair stand and learning how to do pretty well everything else.


----------



## turing test (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah when I initially began cycling to work it was on the basis of saving money on public transport + Atlanta's PT system sucked and I could beat it on a bike. 

But I found quickly that getting to work by bike can't be easily quantified in terms of cost.


----------



## turing test (Sep 17, 2011)

For example here is a bat colony 1 k from my place on the way to work.

You English folks know about colonies I hear.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 17, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Just to complicate things, factor in 1.5 tyres and 3 pairs of brake blocks a year, 1 chain every 1500 miles, 1 cassette for every 2 chains, one set of chainwheels for every two cassettes .. new brake cables every couple of years, new outers every 3 .... and I struggle to make a front changer last 4,000 miles / 2 years - but I just bought a new one for £12 inc. post.
> 
> if you don't have a friendly local bike shop, invest more in tools - you should at least know how to clean and lube your chain, check brakes and tyres every 100 miles. Bikes need a lot more maintenance per mile than a car.
> 
> ...


3 pairs of brake blocks a year! Jesus. Is there a good place to learn about all this stuff. I mean, I couldn't tell you when I needed to replace most of those things other than by taking it to a mechanic.


----------



## turing test (Sep 17, 2011)

Sheldon Brown is a good source for help when things don't work.

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 18, 2011)

A modest little one night camping trip - Saturday did 32 miles to Slimbridge and apart from a bit of a soaking just as I was nearing the start point, the weather was fresh but with plenty of sunshine.
My summer tent - (focus on ventilation - open porch, top vent and cotton inner), and cheap mummy bag, were more than adequate, but before the next trip I may order myself a thermal vest. I'm also seriously thinking of treating myself to a Thermarest mat - definitely need a better pillow than all the vaguely soft things I had rolled-up.
Just got back - 65 miles total over two days and in spite of the route not being very hilly, it feels more like 100 with all the extra weight.

I can't get enough of cycle camping  - I may have to get myself a winter tent though.


----------



## stavros (Sep 18, 2011)

Bit weird today. Having gone to bed late last night after MOTD, I then got up dead early for the rugby. After that, feeling fucking starving, I had a bigger breakfast than normal and went and had a couple of hours nap. I then went out on the bike, feeling OK at the start, but after a couple of miles I was feeling quite ill (this is very rare for me - I last had a day off work/education for sickness when I was 14). I pedalled on, and the feeling gradually ebbed away. By the time I got home (only 10 miles today), I felt fine.

As I said, weird.


----------



## turing test (Sep 18, 2011)

I am getting ready to ride in to work.  I think I will do a bit extra today.

GG, definitely buy a therma rest.  I won't camp with out them.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 18, 2011)

Put a new wheel and cassette on my bike yesterday, to replace the ones nicked by twats. Much looking forward to not being on the bus. Oh yesh.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 19, 2011)

turing test said:


> GG, definitely buy a therma rest. I won't camp with out them.



So expensive though. 

And so many different models ...


----------



## turing test (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah well I have been using a standard size and thickness for at least 10 years with no problems, it's old enough that I may have purchased in in the late 90's even.  OTOH my wife has an extra thick one that got a puncture because of the way it was strapped to the bike rack.  The damage was repairable (there is a kit).  If size is a consideration then go for the small one, a lot of the people in our club use those and have been happy with them.  There are other brands, don't know if they are worth a damn though.


----------



## turing test (Sep 19, 2011)

Now for my commute.

So the big excitement tonight was I had my first bird strike of the year.  A butcher pegged the front brow of my helmet tonight on the corner which my flat is on.  This bird may be a problem as I go by there twice a day and it's not a good place to be distracted.

Otherwise it was the same old same old, did some extra in the QUT gardens and had to straighten a few wheel suckers out.  I did have one close pass dude, the next one that does that shit to me is going to get an ear full.  I wonder if these people drive as poorly as the cycle?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 19, 2011)

FAAAAAAAACK!!! I have a broken spoke on the rear wheel. It's rattling. Should I bother fixing it? It's riding okay and all...I really don't want to shell out more cash on me bike...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 19, 2011)

You can buy emergency ones / do it yourself, but you need to be able to get the cassette off .. if it's snapped off at the bottom end that can be hairy as the remaining bits can jam.

I used to let the spokes break until the wheel was too buckled to ride - even with the brake unclipped. 

Now I have downhill MTB wheels.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 19, 2011)

Lovely day for a bike ride. Think I did something weird to my derailleur fitting the new wheel at the weekend though. Needs further investigation...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 19, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> You can buy emergency ones / do it yourself, but you need to be able to get the cassette off .. if it's snapped off at the bottom end that can be hairy as the remaining bits can jam.
> 
> I used to let the spokes break until the wheel was too buckled to ride - even with the brake unclipped.



Serves me right for jumping pavements.

GG, have you heard of this? http://www.emergency-spoke.co.uk/


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 19, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> GG, have you heard of this? http://www.emergency-spoke.co.uk/



I've known people to use things like that - it assumes the snapped ends are long enough to clear the cassette - in my case the chain had jumped off the big sprocket and ploughed through half a dozen really close and the loose ends then shifted and caused me to come to a sudden halt at an inopportune moment.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 19, 2011)

warm but picking rain today
less cyclists about in Cardiff than normal
still trying to work out what the season is for most of them!


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 19, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> FAAAAAAAACK!!! I have a broken spoke on the rear wheel. It's rattling. Should I bother fixing it? It's riding okay and all...I really don't want to shell out more cash on me bike...



Yes, fix it. Riding round with a broken spoke is making it more likely that you'll break another... and then another...

Replacing a single spoke is easy and they cost almost nothing.


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 19, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> So expensive though.
> 
> And so many different models ...



Alpkit do better and cheaper sleeping mats. I have one called 'The Wedge' which is thicker at the top. I think they have replaced this with a new model.

I used to use bedding rolls - but there's no turning back for me now.

edited to add - as it's wedge shaped it's lighter and fine for cycle touring.


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 19, 2011)

With the season changing I'm putting my touring bike to rest for commuting.  It costs a small fortune to keep it in tip top condition throughout the winter.

My old single speed will get me through the winter.


----------



## turing test (Sep 19, 2011)

BigPhil said:


> Alpkit do better and cheaper sleeping mats. I have one called 'The Wedge' which is thicker at the top. I think they have replaced this with a new model.


Never heard of that brand. Making it wedge shape does sound like a good idea though.


100% masahiko said:


> FAAAAAAAACK!!! I have a broken spoke on the rear wheel. It's rattling. Should I bother fixing it? It's riding okay and all...I really don't want to shell out more cash on me bike...



Oh yeah you should fix it. It's bad for your wheel and cheap + easy to fix.

Bad broke spoke story:
I recently nearly ruined a frame by not stopping to remove a spoke when I broke one on the drive train side. It broke about 1 k from my flat so I thought I would ride on it, but somehow it got caught in the rear derailleur pulley nearly ripping the hanger off the frame. Trashed the derailleur to


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 19, 2011)

turing test said:


> Never heard of that brand. Making it wedge shape does sound like a good idea though.



Alpkit are a great company.  I treated miss BP to a titanium cooking pot from them for her birthday.  She was delighted with it


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 19, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> You can buy emergency ones / do it yourself, but you need to be able to get the cassette off .. if it's snapped off at the bottom end that can be hairy as the remaining bits can jam.
> 
> I used to let the spokes break until the wheel was too buckled to ride - even with the brake unclipped.
> 
> ...





turing test said:


> Never heard of that brand. Making it wedge shape does sound like a good idea though.
> 
> Oh yeah you should fix it. It's bad for your wheel and cheap + easy to fix.
> 
> ...



That's a terrible story.
Such a ball ache.
But how easy was it to fix? What did you use?


----------



## turing test (Sep 19, 2011)

BigPhil said:


> Alpkit are a great company. I treated miss BP to a titanium cooking pot from them for her birthday. She was delighted with it


Yeah I will look them up.  I don't really have much fancy/luxury camping equipment, really the therma rest is about as good as I have, but if I keep riding with the touring club I might upgrade.


----------



## Onket (Sep 19, 2011)

Fixed the puncture yesterday afternoon and there was still air in there this morning so I rode to work.

Aching now, but great to be back on the bike.


----------



## turing test (Sep 19, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> That's a terrible story.
> Such a ball ache.
> But how easy was it to fix? What did you use?



It's usually about 20/30$ AU from a shop.

A spoke is pretty easy to replace on a normal wheel as long as you have the right length spoke and a spoke wrench. If it is a drivetrain side spoke (it usually is) you will need a key for the cogs + a chain whip.

A truing stand helps a lot but if you don't have one it can still be done. I usually have a shop do it bc they will also re-true the wheel+ I don't own a truing stand. There is a technique to truing them, which is to hard for me to describe, but its not complicated.

In my case the steel frame had to be bent back which ain't so great for the metal. But is't old and still works.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 19, 2011)

turing test said:


> It's usually about 20/30$ AU from a shop.
> 
> A spoke is pretty easy to replace on a normal wheel as long as you have the right length spoke and a spoke wrench. If it is a drivetrain side spoke (it usually is) you will need a key for the cogs + a chain whip.
> 
> ...



Thanks.
Annoyingly, the spoke thread is inside the rim and is making an rattling noise.
Both my wheels need truing.
So yeah, I think I'll take it to the bike shop.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 19, 2011)

£18 for truing a wheel.
And £15 for gear service.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 19, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Thanks.
> Annoyingly, the spoke thread is inside the rim and is making an rattling noise.



I would guess that to get the spoke / nipple out through a hole, you might try a powerful magnet ...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 19, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I would guess that to get the spoke / nipple out through a hole, you might try a powerful magnet ...



ummmm...yeah, I suppose. Maintenance of a bike is so damn time consuming. 
And it's getting costly...cos my gears need servicing again.

times like these the appeal of a fixie is looking sexy...


----------



## The Boy (Sep 19, 2011)

DownwardDog said:


> Yes, fix it. Riding round with a broken spoke is making it more likely that you'll break another... and then another...
> 
> Replacing a single spoke is easy and they cost almost nothing.



As someone who's bike is out of action until I get back from my hols I can confirm that this is wise.  Unless you want an other two to pop in the meantime.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm not taking my bike in until Thursday.
Should I risk riding it in the meantime? (I've been riding over 25K per day for over week now...is it gonna go anytime?)


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 19, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> I'm not taking my bike in until Thursday.
> Should I risk riding it in the meantime?



If the spoke can be tied-up to an adjacent one so the sprocket end can't do anything nasty, thereafter it presumably depends on how highly-strung / expensive the wheel is and what sort of a load you put on it ?

I used to ride around with broken spokes all the time.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 19, 2011)

Bloody typical. It was drizzling a bit so I left off my camera and what do I encounter - an Audi driver negotiating a blind corner into the road I was nearly at the end of - parked cars, pedestrians, complex camber - with a coffee cup in his right hand and the best I could manage was "one handed - nice" ..  even if I didn't video it, there was doubtless something more witty I could have said ....


----------



## turing test (Sep 19, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> I'm not taking my bike in until Thursday.
> Should I risk riding it in the meantime? (I've been riding over 25K per day for over week now...is it gonna go anytime?)



It sounds like you are riding a fair bit + you sound pretty hard on wheels, so you ought to learn how to do some wheel maintenance, which isn't hard.

Since the nipple is inside your rim the spoke must still be attached to your wheel at the hub.  I am assuming it's on the cog side or you would have gotten it out already.  Therefore you will need a key (for the cogs), wrench and chain whip to actually remove it.  You might as well pick up a spoke wrench too.  Ask the shop to show you how, as long as it's a normal wheels, its really really simple once you have the tools.

Being able to take the cogs off also means you can clean them as well as change your gearing.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 19, 2011)

First day back at work after holiday to recover from 2,000km French ride at the end of August. So pressed the commuting bike into service.

Thought I'd morphed into Lance Armstrong - I was so quick! However realised that this was due to fierce headwind as I grovelled back on the return leg.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 21, 2011)

a_chap said:


> I was so quick! However realised that this was due to fierce headwind as I grovelled back on the return leg.


 This one always catches me out, and I keep falling for it.

Brixton Cycles couldn't fit my bike in for a service until_ October!_ So I took it to Edwardes in Camberwell. Similar pricing. Gruffer staff. Will report on the workmanship...


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 21, 2011)

My bike is a year old now. so I was thinking of sending it to some one to get a service and stuff. Any one got thoughts?

What do they do, will they try to rip me off for alsorts of rubbish, Is it something that I should do myself instead, etc


----------



## weepiper (Sep 21, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> £18 for truing a wheel.
> And £15 for gear service.



yowch. That's more than twice what we'd charge.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 21, 2011)

Bike is still alive. The front wheel is looking bendy too.

Thanks Turning Test, I ought to get into basic wheel maintenance.
Also gears too, cos these Sora thingies get easily mis-aligned.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 21, 2011)

weepiper said:


> yowch. That's more than twice what we'd charge.



Where are you based?


----------



## weepiper (Sep 21, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Where are you based?



Edinburgh. London prices I suppose.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> My bike is a year old now. so I was thinking of sending it to some one to get a service and stuff. Any one got thoughts?
> 
> Is it something that I should do myself instead, etc



Is there anything wrong with it especially ?

How often do you check the tyres, tweak the brakes, clean and oil the chain ?
You should be doing those yourself at least once a week or  100 miles

Next up I suppose is chain / cassette / chain wheels. Mine wear out so often I would be stuffed if I didn't do them myself - need a few specialist tools for that.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 21, 2011)

weepiper said:


> Edinburgh. London prices I suppose.



oh...


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 21, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Is there anything wrong with it especially ?
> 
> How often do you check the tyres, tweak the brakes, clean and oil the chain ?
> You should be doing those yourself at least once a week or  100 miles
> ...



well, it still runs ok I guess. I clean it fairly often and keep tweeking and fiddling with it all the time. I have dropped it a couple of times when drunk though.

I do about 10 miles a day, more at the weekends, sometimes. I am also quite heavy, so it probably feels a bit battered.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2011)

What's the gear-change like ? clean or clattery in any combinations ?

You can replace your own chains when they stretch to prolong the life of the cogs  - especially now that there are split links available..

Thereafter there's cables - controversy around what to lube them with, if at all...  then you're into bearings I suppose - bottom bracket and steering ... wheel rims ...


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 21, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> What's the gear-change like ? clean or clattery in any combinations ?
> 
> You can replace your own chains when they stretch to prolong the life of the cogs  - especially now that there are split links available..
> 
> Thereafter there's cables - controversy around what to lube them with, if at all...  then you're into bearings I suppose - bottom bracket and steering ... wheel rims ...



The gears have been really good, and non-clattery.  Until a long ride at the weekend, when they where being very annoying. I have adjusted the tension in the cable but haven't managed to fix it properly this time.


----------



## turing test (Sep 21, 2011)

Yesterday was quite nice.  Unlike the posters who have wind in on direction here in Brisee because of the lay bike path which follows the river I will frequently get a head/cross wind and a tail/cross wind in quick succession.

We are into spring now so when I am cycling to and from work it's usually about 16.  The main challenge right now is that there are two festivals along the way, so lots of people just out having fun, not watching what they are doing.  One of those I could avoid by cycling on the road, but no one is watching what they are doing there either.  Both will end soon.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 22, 2011)

Crashed last night, into a fat woman who sprinted across some pedestrian lights. She literally came from nowhere.
I thought it was clear but it was my fault entirely. A red light is a red light.
First time crashing into a person, felt pretty awful.
Luckily, her fatness acted as a cushion for my front wheel.
It was like I went into a giant tub of jelly.
No one fell, or got hurt.

Okay. A bit shook up. Decided not to cycle today.


----------



## turing test (Sep 22, 2011)

I met my wife after work and had a few beers on the river then we cycled to the other side and watched the laser show which is part of one of the festivals I mentioned. It was too crowded so we pushed our bikes in and out when the show was over then cycled home. It's really a shame to see people try to cycle through these big crowds. I can understand it if you have cleats, but most folks won't.

The beers were much better than the laser show.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 22, 2011)

had to go to a meeting yesterday and set off the exact same time as others in a car, it was across the city centre and I had to tell them 3 times that I would *beat* them!
they were not having it but arrived to find me rested after locking bike up and stood around twiddling thumbs for at least 7/8 mins!


----------



## Crispy (Sep 22, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> I thought it was clear


This is precisely why traffic lights exist.


----------



## turing test (Sep 22, 2011)

No mate they are there to annoy us.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 22, 2011)

It's that argument again on green man with no pedestrians crossing.
I usually do stop if there are people. Ride through if clear.
But she came from nowhere. My fault I admit and I'm ashamed...first time this has happened in my 5 years of London cycling...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=rlj+cyclist+pedestrians&aq=f


----------



## weepiper (Sep 22, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> It's that argument again on green man with no pedestrians crossing.
> I *usually* do stop if there are people. Ride through if clear.
> But she came from nowhere. My fault I admit and I'm ashamed...first time this has happened in my 5 years of London cycling...



Twat. I hope it hurt and you're properly put off doing it again.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 22, 2011)

weepiper said:


> Twat. I hope it hurt and you're properly put off doing it again.



Nah it didn't hurt, she was too fat - kinda like riding into a well cushioned bed.
Could had been worse but it was a horrible feeling  (hitting a pedestrian).
Won't be doing that again...


----------



## turing test (Sep 22, 2011)

It is pretty well the worst you can do hitting a ped. I never have, but I have had 2 really close calls.

The worst happened years ago back in Atlanta. I had a tailwind in a rather deserted part of town and these two young women rapidly crossed in the middle of the block, greatly underestimation my speed. I swerved, around their back, opposite of the direction of their travel, but still clipped ones purse.

This was a pretty classic example of them (and possibly me) underestimating cycling speed. Drivers hit cyclist all the time making the same mistake about cyclist speed. It has been so long now so I don't know remember if I could have braked or if I swerved into the oncoming lane to avoid hitting them.

One thing I do remember how sudden it was.


----------



## Private Storm (Sep 22, 2011)

Never hit a ped, thank goodness, but been very close a couple of times. Each time has been them stepping out in front of me without looking when not at a crossing - luckily my brakes are pretty decent!


----------



## Crispy (Sep 22, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> I usually do stop if there are people. Ride through if clear.


As you've just learned, your senses are not infallible! Good to hear you've taken it to heart


----------



## tommers (Sep 22, 2011)

I have hit 3 pedestrians.  Well 3 sets.  All when I was a courier.  Once when 3 screaming japanese girls ran out from behind a parked car without looking.  I swerved but ones raincoat got caught in my wheel and I came off.  Looked up to 3 very sad faces saying sorry.  Couldn't really be angry.

2nd when a guy ran through stopped traffic on Oxford St without looking and I went into the back of a bus avoiding him.  That hurt a bit and then he tried to blame me. "You must have been going fast, I didn't see you".

And the last one, which was my fault.  I was going along in a bit of a daze and a bus pulled up alongside, quite far from the kerb and opened its doors.  Passengers got off and I clipped one before realising what was going on.  Actually, that might have been the driver's fault too, thinking about it.

Anyway.  Does happen.

Don't go through red lights though, mmmkay.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 23, 2011)

Held up this morning by mummy and daddy swan and five cygnets waddling majestically across the road. Delighted to report all other traffic waited also.


----------



## turing test (Sep 24, 2011)

Cool story chap.

Here is my most recent animal/cycling story. I was cycling with my mate (lets call him Tim) out west of town, in the suburb Wacol.There is lots of bush there and it is quite undeveloped except for a prison and some other government things. Anyway we went down this dead end road with barb wire running along both sides, and on the way out Tim and I notice a small Roo hanging upside down in the fence. So we get to the end and turn around and Tim is like "mate let me check to make sure it's dead." The poor little guy was not dead, but it was tangled + there was a barb through thin skin on its it's lower leg. So Tim untangles while it was hissing and kicking, but it seems that the only way to get it free is with a knife. Now most cyclist don't carry knives but us luck would have it I do (cue Crocodile Dundee Joke). So I made Tim cut the skin on the little guys leg and bam it was out and hopping of toward the herd, that was standing about 100 meters away in the high grass. Being a squeamish little punk I made Tim do all the un tangling/cutting he's a doctor so I guess he's used to that sort of shit.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2011)

I've now fitted my new SRAM front dérailleur and finally fitted the X4 trigger shifter - having finally started to get used to, and almost like the 8 speed one I fitted a couple of weeks ago.

I haz indexed front gear changing !
Well almost.... It'll take a while to fully tweak it, but the middle sprocket seems to get all the gears without feeling the need to trim - which I now can't do ...

I also fitted a new front tyre since rather too much of the bright orange layer was showing through where shards of glass had penetrated and been ejected. In the old days I would probably have carried on using it until the first puncture, but I want to get the new tyre fully broken in before any bad weather, and the old one will do for one of my spare wheels.

Conti "Country plus" - £17 each - I get perhaps 12 months / 2,000 miles from the back and 50 percent more from the front - so approx 1.4 pence per mile ...

Off out in a bit for some shopping and a picnic and a road test before I commit myself to my next group ride.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh well, maybe I don't feel quite so bad about the lurgy keeping me off today's fairly hefty 50 mile ride - there's a dollop of rain covering the whole route north, whereas if I bimble eastwards towards Bath, not only does it get drier, but the weather may well have kept a lot of the leisure riders at home with their X-boxes and X-factor ...

I'm off shopping in a bit so will judge then whether I'm even up for just that ...


----------



## a_chap (Sep 25, 2011)

I didn't have the luxury of "the lurgy" so I had to brave the rain for today's 130 mile ride to and from Banbury. I screwed up the route planning and ended up climbing a thing called "Edge Hill". I'm now older, wiser and will henceforth forever avoid Edge Hill.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 26, 2011)

Average slope 9 percent, maximum 27 !

Not sure I'd even want to cycle *down* that !



Looks a bit like my nemesis "Deer Leap" in the Mendips ...


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 26, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> It's that argument again on green man with no pedestrians crossing.
> I usually do stop if there are people. Ride through if clear.
> But she came from nowhere. My fault I admit and I'm ashamed...first time this has happened in my 5 years of London cycling...


this is why you should stop at red lights


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 26, 2011)

I've hit a ped once, idiot crossed the road without looking, I was frantically ringing my bell but he had headphones on. I braked hard but still hit him. He was very apologetic, but I called him a twat for not looking when he crossed the road.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 26, 2011)

"Maybe it's a substitute for fitness"


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 26, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> "Maybe it's a substitute for fitness"




I was watching without sound (at work).
What's that about?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 26, 2011)

made a van driver laugh by telling him to learn to drive this morn!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 26, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> I was watching without sound (at work).
> What's that about?


A Darwin's theory tester ignoring a traffic light. The Youtuber makes the assumption that the cyclist has little confidence in his own abilities to arrive on time and therefore feels the need to cheat.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 26, 2011)

I used excessively bad language shouting at a couple of students riding on a narrow pavement (where I was almost knocked over myself as a pedestrian last winter) - it was actually the boy racer in front who must have been doing at least 10MPH who deserved it most and I semi-apologised when I caught up with the other two.

The woman who's always waiting there for the bus thanked me though...

Cue for me to get the council to put up some better signage - it's the fault of yet another ill-thought out cycle facility ...


----------



## ddraig (Sep 26, 2011)

Cycling for Everyone 

less cars and more cycling, less death!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 27, 2011)

*sighs*


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 27, 2011)

I finally bought a pair of SPD pedals...
dunno why I hesitated for so long 
Simply amazing, effortless...


----------



## turing test (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah clip pedals are great.  I use SPD's downhills to and from work, but there alternatives, Time makes a nice variety.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 27, 2011)

I remember when I went from using ordinary pedals to clipless ones. Kind of like going from being a boy to a man IYSWIM.

Me, I prefer Time ATAC to SPDs. Less to go wrong.

Have you fallen off yet? You will. Everyone forgets to unclip at some point or other.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh thanks a_chap, not fallen yet...there was a point where I nearly forgot (Colliers Wood) but luckily I was coasting at a high speed.
Really enjoying it!



a_chap said:


> I remember when I went from using ordinary pedals to clipless ones. Kind of like going from being a boy to a man IYSWIM.
> 
> Me, *I prefer Time ATAC to SPDs*. Less to go wrong.
> 
> Have you fallen off yet? You will. Everyone forgets to unclip at some point or other.





turing test said:


> Yeah clip pedals are great. I use SPD's downhills to and from work, but there alternatives, *Time* makes a nice variety.



What's Time ATAC?


----------



## turing test (Sep 27, 2011)

Just another variety of clipless pedals.  They are pretty nice IMO


----------



## a_chap (Sep 27, 2011)

Apart from the fact they don't need any adjustments Time ATAC pedals were designed for mountain bikers. That means any mud, crud or dirt can't foul the mechanism. Well there isn't a mechanism as such. And they have oodles of "float" which helps stop knee joints from being twisted to early arthriticsm.

Ok, the advert stops here. Over to Ms Weepiper for the unbiased, expert view...


----------



## weepiper (Sep 27, 2011)

I've never personally used Time ATACs because I always got on fine with Shimano spuds. I use flat pedals these days. Lots of people do swear by them though and if I were to go back to clipless pedals I'd probably want to give them a try because my knees are shot now.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 27, 2011)

Fell off yesterday. Following a Cycle path that crossed a pavement. They had painted the markings over the dip in the pavement and the steep curve. I landed well though and only have a scraped knee and elbow.

Then it pissed it down on me. The annoying thing was I was trying to take some one a freecycle item they need.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 27, 2011)

weepiper said:


> ...because my knees are shot now.



If your knees are ever south of the border I volunteer to massage them back to life


----------



## turing test (Sep 28, 2011)

Distressingly the bat colony on my ride to work has disappeared.  It was a big one to.  Unfortunately the Bush turkeys are still there.  
I have used both SPD and ATAC downhill style pedals.  I use them on my commuter so I can ride without clipless shoes if I so desire.  
They are about equal but ATACs feel a little more positive when you clip in.  I actually appreciate the adjustability of SPDs.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> Fell off yesterday. Following a Cycle path that crossed a pavement. They had painted the markings over the dip in the pavement and the steep curve. I landed well though and only have a scraped knee and elbow.



The same "facility" Crispy fell off on ?



Crispy said:


> Going South on Shoreditch High Street, about where it turns into Bishopsgate, there is a "cycle lane" that attacked me last night. It's 3 meters of painted lane that suddenly ramps up (at about 1 in 5) into pavement. At night, the white line is indistinguishable from the sloping kerb stone that follows it. So when I hit that 1:5 slope at 15mph last night, it wobbled my wheel off the side of it, tipping me off to my left, letting me slide along the ground on my hip and my elbow (now badly grazed), bruise/strain my shoulder, knacker my LH gear shifter (not that I ever use it!) and hitting my helmet pretty hard. I would like to call the City of London/Hackney/Tower Hamlets whoever it was highways designer responsible for this deathtrap a CUNT. You're a CUNT. Thank you.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 28, 2011)

No. But similar.
I ususally don't bother with cycle lanes as in London they seem to he full of parked cars and sign posts., but this one was the only option to do a right turn.

Gears seem a bit wonky.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 28, 2011)

lost cash card on commute home last night! 
will have a hopeful little look this morn where i failed to spot it last night circling the area about 6 times 

nice and sunny again tho!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 28, 2011)

ddraig said:


> lost cash card on commute home last night!



Oh no!!

----------------------
----------------------

Excellent cycle in this morning. Perfect weather.


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 28, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> Fell off yesterday. Following a Cycle path that crossed a pavement. They had painted the markings over the dip in the pavement and the steep curve. I landed well though and only have a scraped knee and elbow.
> 
> Then it pissed it down on me. The annoying thing was I was trying to take some one a freecycle item they need.



This site's useful for reporting problems with roads etc

http://www.fillthathole.org.uk/

I've had a couple of things fixed that I've reported.  The local council take care if it - one incentive is if the problem's already been reported and someone else crashes at the same spot it's much easier to get a compensation payout.

+ it's good karma helping to sort out problems.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2011)

ddraig said:


> lost cash card on commute home last night!




I won't carry anything on my back, but I'm never without my little shoulder bag.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 28, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> View attachment 13655
> 
> I won't carry anything on my back, but I'm never without my little shoulder bag.



Effective I guess but it is rather girlie looking...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Effective I guess but it is rather girlie looking...


"I'll have a Babycham" 

No doubt you can get it in pink, but I would have thought the opposite - mine is full of MP3 players and cameras and stuff


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 28, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> *"I'll have a Babycham"*
> 
> No doubt you can get it in pink, but I would have thought the opposite - mine is full of MP3 players and cameras and stuff


 
 I have a small leather that I carry on the side. Only problem with that is that it's cover in sweat after a long ride.

Otherwise, it's the big rucksack.


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 28, 2011)

My pannier is my de-facto 'handbag'.

I'm also delighted to report that most of the women I know have shunned handbags for panniers!  Ortleib is the new [insert popular brand of handbag here]!


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 28, 2011)

For a night out the ever stylish miss BP uses her Basil pannier.  I'll resist posting pictures of her lurvley Cycledellic saddle bag.

Oh, and my commute was fab this AM!  I'm enjoying this last dose of sunshine no end!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 28, 2011)

yes i know!  i heard it fall from my pocket as well!
i should have a little baggy to put keys, card, cash and bits in to stick in rucksack
i know 
at least it will get me to change address with bank now tho


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 28, 2011)

30 mins to get home.
not bad all things considering


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2011)

Got my extra 20 miles in on the Bristol to Bath path.
The flashing idiots started to appear even before dusk ....
Dozens of ninja peds and cyclists - I can tolerate them in the *lit* sections of the path - just ....

It was a challenge to use my single "summer" headlight consistently sympathetically  - it'll soon be time to get all the other options back on.

I could feel my muscles warm up by the end, but I wasn't fully up for it - this lurgy is a slow burner - hopefully I'll have more energy on Friday ...


----------



## a_chap (Sep 28, 2011)

Loving the sunny sun. Makes up for the windy wind when it's against me.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 29, 2011)

I want to upgrade me crappy Sora group-set. Any suggestions?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 29, 2011)

Why does my chain slip when I push off hard? Brand new chain and cassette, fitted at a bike shop. - otherwise very smooth running and shifting.


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 29, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Why does my chain slip when I push off hard? Brand new chain and cassette, fitted at a bike shop. - otherwise very smooth running and shifting.



Front chain rings are worn?
Frame broke at vertical drop out?

+ Wish I knew as mine does the same sometimes.  I want a Rohloff hub!


----------



## Crispy (Sep 29, 2011)

It's annoying because it doesn't always happen, and impossible to replicate at home while watching the transmission closely. A very quick "snap" sort of slip, before re-catching just as abruptly.


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 29, 2011)

Crispy said:


> It's annoying because it doesn't always happen, and impossible to replicate at home while watching the transmission closely. A very quick "snap" sort of slip, before re-catching just as abruptly.



also...

Try to figure out if it happens on every chain ring.
Look for wear on a chain ring - or look for damage with a bent / broken tooth.
Check all chain rings are bolted in place to the main assembly at every location
Make sure your cassette is 'tight' and that gears are not loose
You could also check and replace your jockey wheels on the duraller if they are old.  These are not load bearing so not likely.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 29, 2011)

Good advice, thanks


----------



## weepiper (Sep 29, 2011)

might also be the freehub body being worn (the bit on the hub under the cassette that lets you freewheel/backpedal); grab the cassette at the big sprocket and try to wiggle it towards/away from the spokes, if there's play then that's your culprit. My money's on worn chaniring(s) though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2011)

I seem to get through 1 set of chain-wheels to 2 cassettes and 3 chains ...


----------



## weepiper (Sep 29, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I seem to get through 1 set of chain-wheels to 2 cassettes and 3 chains ...



It depends at what point you change that first chain and cassette though.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 29, 2011)

had some nobber in a porsche revving it really loud trying to get past me on a busy st with really bad surface,
let him go only to pass him again after going fast for 400 yds to be stuck in traffic
didn't like it when i said "that got you far didn't it" and sailed up the road in the sun


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2011)

If you drive a transit van and you're nearly at the end of a lane and someone enters the lane - you would expect them to pull into the passing point that's there, but as a cyclist, daily in this lane with a terrible surface, and me positioned to turn right, these motons just plough on down and expect cyclists to get out of the way - even had one c*nt basically left-hook a pedestrian before doing it to me.

So I don't give way and I've been trying to communicate why - difficult though on a lovely sunny evening with the w*nkers hermetically sealed into their tin cans ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 30, 2011)

Phew what a scorcher 

I was quite busy at work unboxing and setting up PCs, and a bit lurgified, but still bimbled down to the next town and belted back at a decent pace ...22 miles in total - with a 15 minute rest half way.

Actually the conditions were almost perfect for tee shirt and shorts - I was only slightly moist when I got back ...

Squirrels and bunnies everywhere - as well as ninja walkers and cyclists...


----------



## a_chap (Sep 30, 2011)

A bit warm for the daily commute - glad to have a decent shower at work - the MacMillan Coffee morning meant I was stuffed full of various home made cakes all day 

Will take advantage of the warm weather tomorrow to do a little 250 mile trundle down to Bristol, then back up to Tewkesbury, across to Leicester and then return to Worcester. Hopefully avoiding too many hills...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 1, 2011)

A 250 mile "trundle" ?

I have to be on top form to do 150 miles *in a week* .

I just spent *two hours* servicing my bike after only 7 days / 100 miles since the last time  - I have to get this down to a sensible time - I was more thorough than usual because I won't have time next weekend - it did involve cleaning and lubing all the control cables though ...

I think my thoroughness was also partly because yesterday I foolishly volunteered to look at a colleague's BSO - and one that had actually been ridden a fair bit ... it'll take me some time to get over the shock - even the Raleigh 10 speed I bought in 1985 or so was never as lethal as that. The rear dérailleur was doing things I couldn't actually understand ...

Off out in a bit for a picnic - I must look out for my Aldi fisherman's shelter - it would have made a decent sunshade today, and a rain / weather shelter at other times - thus extending my picnic season - and being green, would hopefully blend in so I don't get pestered by the park rangers ..


----------



## girasol (Oct 1, 2011)

bike riding + cold + hot weather don't mix too well


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 1, 2011)

Take it easy - but don't let it keep you indoors...

It's bloody annoying though. I've had this very slight lurgy for weeks now - just the odd hot flush, the odd runny nose .. enough to dissuade me from a challenging Sunday ride two weeks ago that I'd been looking forward to, and I've really felt it twice this week where previously I would almost have been up for a race ...


----------



## ddraig (Oct 2, 2011)

just be glad your commute isn't like this! 
http://www.reuters.com/video/2011/0...nwanted-s?videoId=222125387&videoChannel=2602


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 2, 2011)

Phew what a scorcher ....

40 somewhat uninspiring miles with a bunch of mostly middle-aged people - one of whom seemed to be having a bad day - so I hung around at the back to keep people company - but she didn't even get going on the downhills ...

My lunch at a garden centre still hadn't arrived after 35 minutes so I got my money back .. they had these tiny comedy bottles of spring water in the cooler there for 95p, so I braved some water out of a hosepipe - hopefully from the mains ...

Managed sod all meaningful conversation with anyone.
It's hit and miss with Sunday group rides - a great shame I don't have any real friends to go with...

Bloody hot too - and I'm still not 100 percent fit so I was too tired to carry on to my regular picnic spot - or even the steam train cafe ...


----------



## a_chap (Oct 2, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> A 250 mile "trundle" ?
> 
> I have to be on top form to do 150 miles *in a week* .



I'm sure you could do much longer rides GG. You just have to _believe_ you can first. And then keep pedalling. 

Anyway, I didn't get as far as Bristol, I stopped at Oldbury On Severn. There's a church there which was built on the highest point in the village and has lovely views over the Severn estuary, all the pretty yachts sailing, the Severn road bridge, Wales, and... a fucking nuclear power station.

Eh? How'd that get there?

Because I'd been deliquent in my mileage down to almost-but-not-quite-Bristol I had to do a few extra miles on the old Roman road which is the Fosse Way on the way to Leicester. In any case I manged the full 250 miles and was home at 2am.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh, forgot to mention that Mrs Chap had failed entirely in her duty to wash and lovingly dry my usual cycling "longs" (ok, lycra tights - there,I said it) so I had to use a new pair I'd bought from the Halfords' "Bargain basket".

After 50 miles they'd chafed through the skin of my right thigh and then proceeded to de-skin the family jewels. Fecking painful.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 2, 2011)

I just had a fairly unpleasant attack of cramp - probably should have forced myself to drink more ...


----------



## T & P (Oct 2, 2011)

One of my pedals split in two in the middle of my journey today. It left the steel rod it's mounted on exposed, and made cycling a pain. A quick look to the other pedal revealed it is cracked and going the way of the first one. For a bike from a reputable manufacturer (Specialized) that is less than 1 year old, that is fucking pisspoor quality IMO. I guess I'll need to buy metal ones.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 2, 2011)

When I bought my Giant mountain bike 10 years ago, it had some dodgy bits on it - early SRAM gripshifters etc ..

The shop's initial response was roughly "well sir, you've been commuting on it haven't you !" - by all accounts that was far tougher on a bike than belting down rough trails and dropping off rocks ...


----------



## weepiper (Oct 2, 2011)

pedals that come with bikes are almost always cheap crap because the manufacturers are expecting you to immediately remove them and fit whatever spd-type ones you're using. Or if it's a very cheap bike, just because they're cheap.


----------



## T & P (Oct 3, 2011)

weepiper said:


> pedals that come with bikes are almost always cheap crap because the manufacturers are expecting you to immediately remove them and fit whatever spd-type ones you're using.


^ That's more or less what the bloke at Brixton Bikes said this morning. Luckily the bike was still under warranty so I upgraded to metal pedals and only had to pay the difference.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

They have moved the road that approaches the northern side of blackfriars bridge, which meant there was about 20 cyclists wobbling all over the road, surprised by their daily route being changed this morning.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 3, 2011)

weepiper said:


> might also be the freehub body being worn (the bit on the hub under the cassette that lets you freewheel/backpedal); grab the cassette at the big sprocket and try to wiggle it towards/away from the spokes, if there's play then that's your culprit. My money's on worn chaniring(s) though.


Your money is safe  Chainring teeth worn to _buggery. _Amazed the bike shop didn't pick up on it tbf. This looks like something I can replace myself, so will buy one online...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 3, 2011)

Near-perfect conditions this morning, but I'm still knackered after yesterday's exertions in the heat.

My young colleague has phoned-in sick with the lurgy, so perhaps I shouldn't be so hard on myself, but I seem to have weeks at a stretch with almost imperceptible symptoms where I'm not making much progress on the bike - and the thought of doing one of my fast runs on Tuesday and Thursday seems bonkers at the moment... meanwhile, at least two of the people on yesterday's run had done a 100K audax on Saturday in the baking heat and were still right up at the front ...


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 3, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Your money is safe  Chainring teeth worn to _buggery. _Amazed the bike shop didn't pick up on it tbf. This looks like something I can replace myself, so will buy one online...



Glad you sorted it out.
___
I rode the Henley Hilly Hundred Audax on Saturday.  A beautiful ride on an amazing day.  Failed to keep up with the pack though - could blame it on the bike, maybe on carrying fatigue from rowing but in reality I've lost fitness over the summer.  Winter training starts this week!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 3, 2011)

About to cycle from Streatham to North Greenwich.
9.2 miles according to Google map...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 3, 2011)

42K ride today, all around London. Think I even got a tan too!


----------



## a_chap (Oct 3, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> ...meanwhile, at least two of the people on yesterday's run had done a 100K audax on Saturday in the baking heat and were still right up at the front ...



Whereas I only managed a 400K Audax on Saturday in the baking heat.

Just saying, like


----------



## turing test (Oct 4, 2011)

400's are the worst-they fuck my feet up.  Really that's not exactly bike commuting, 800 k a day take to long!

In an attempt to annoy GG I have ordered a really bright magic shine light.  My wife and I both need new ones so I figured I would order one try it out before I buy her anything.  Someone posted on here a few months ago about this product.  Any reviews?

I will post if the 77$ were well spent or not.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 4, 2011)

How long to ride 400K? That must be an all-dayer.

Great ride in today. My stamina is improving but my quads are getting way too big, they're looking unattractive/ freakish.


----------



## turing test (Oct 4, 2011)

It's all day long and you know what you can average . Really long rides are cool but hard.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 4, 2011)

turing test said:


> It's all day long and you know what you can average . Really long rides are cool but hard.



I imagine it'll give you a funny walk and those poor feet...cramp...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2011)

turing test said:


> In an attempt to annoy GG I have ordered a really bright magic shine light. My wife and I both need new ones so I figured I would order one try it out before I buy her anything. Someone posted on here a few months ago about this product. Any reviews?
> 
> I will post if the 77$ were well spent or not.


They're fine - in their place.

A pity my camera didn't pick up the reaction to my pre-emptive strike on the roadie with the strobing 3 watt LED this morning on the Bristol to Bath pathv - aiming my £10 triple 2 watt domestic lamp in his face should have given him food for thought.
I forsee a full-on lumen war this winter. 

I've seriously considered upgrading to a Magicshine, but quite frankly I don't do any riding that justifies it. - and it won't integrate very easily in my 12 volt system.

The biggest problem in bike lighting is getting a good *dipped* beam. I do it with yoghurt cups, but I reckon I may have a go at copying the reflector in the B&M Cyo, but using a more powerful LED than would be allowed in its country of manufacture.
I'm led to believe that "high beam" (conical beam MTB) lamps are actually illegal on Germany's roads.
The standard lamp does an excellent job with its 1 watt LED, but I personally wouldn't ride on unlit roads at any speed with just that.


----------



## plurker (Oct 4, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I forsee a full-on lumen war this winter.



Indeed, if you go round shining your lights in ppl's faces...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2011)

plurker said:


> Indeed, if you go round shining your lights in ppl's faces...


well obviously I only do it in reply.

Hopefully a few of them get the message.

It has to be really bright these days for me to retaliate. For the other twats I just exageratedly shield my eyes.


----------



## turing test (Oct 4, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> They're fine - in their place.
> 
> A pity my camera didn't pick up the reaction to my pre-emptive strike on the roadie with the strobing 3 watt LED this morning on the Bristol to Bath pathv - aiming my £10 triple 2 watt domestic lamp in his face should have given him food for thought.
> I forsee a full-on lumen war this winter.



So how much ash does lycra create?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2011)

turing test said:


> So how much ash does lycra create?



I was going to say I have Lycra on my roof, but it's actually neoprene - like wetsuits ...

I'm always suspicious of people who wear lycra shorts  for a commute of a few miles ... add a team jersey and strobing lights and all that's left is flinging a gel packet in the hedge ...


----------



## turing test (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah, I know.  The team kit to ride to work looks pretty stupid.  Unfortunately the shorts I can understand-ever heard of Bursitis?  You don't want it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2011)

They can't all have it though. 

I'll have to try lycra pants eventually - though when I've lost 50lb - might go well with the Brooks saddle I'm not using at the moment ...

For now, I can ride 50 miles without much discomfort with just two pairs of pants and my rubber saddle.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, I've had a bursitis (on the elbow) and it's damn painful.


----------



## turing test (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah, I am getting over some Bursitis in my elbow, but a few years ago I had it on my pelvis/sit bones hence the comment about bike shorts. It didn't hurt quit as bad as the elbow variety, but I still feel it some like 4 years afterward. I would guess people that do Audax rides would be prone to this sort of injury (looks at chap)

On a more positive note some of my bats are back


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 5, 2011)

I a 5K run and a 5000 metre row before hitting the bike.
Completely fucked now.
But feeling great.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 5, 2011)

turing test said:


> Yeah, I am getting over some Bursitis in my elbow, but a few years ago I had it on my pelvis/sit bones hence the comment about bike shorts. It didn't hurt quit as bad as the elbow variety, but I still feel it some like 4 years afterward. I would guess people that do Audax rides would be prone to this sort of injury (looks at chap)
> 
> On a more positive note some of my bats are back



Elbow bursitis for me wasn't caused by cycling, Audax or otherwise. But I saw the light early in my Audaxing career and swapped from upright bike (after my first Paris Brest Paris ride) to recumbent. So aches and pains are a long-distant memory for me. I rode 400km to the start and 400km home again for this year's PBP (making it over 2,000km in ten days) and at no time was I sore anywhere. Except for a touch of sunburn and the occasional hang-over of course


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 6, 2011)

Any tips on cleaning a smelly bike helmet?

It's a Specialised one, but after years of hard wearing, it's smells (tbh, it's been smelly for the last 18months).
I am attached to it.
It's become sentimental.

What's the best way of cleaning/ de-smelling it?
Any tips?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 6, 2011)

yesterday i got cut up by a student cyclist!  caught up with him and advised it not a good idea to cut up other cyclists

then on the way home someone was turning right after the light had gone red, in the rain and on a mobile, i saw her but she almost still swiped me so i had to bang on her window as they weren't looking!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 6, 2011)

as a cyclist who stops at red lights, I'm really coming to resent how shit the programming is on London traffic lights. Firstly because it's so disproportionate, going along main roads I reckon even knowing the route well I reckon I get stopped by at least 70-75% of them - which considering I'm with the bulk of the traffic at most of the junctions seems like a pretty shite ratio, add to that pedestrian crossings which are virtually unused for most of their green phase, and dead zones where no-one is allowed to go anywhere for 30-45 seconds, the temptation to just say fuck it, is massive.


----------



## turing test (Oct 9, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Any tips on cleaning a smelly bike helmet?
> 
> It's a Specialised one, but after years of hard wearing, it's smells (tbh, it's been smelly for the last 18months).
> I am attached to it.
> ...


Toss it mate.  A new one should be cheap-30$-and = as effective as a 200$ one.  Seriously replace them often with something cheap and new. Mine is about a year old and about to hit the recycling bin.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 9, 2011)

Got bike back after a service and humming nicely.  Think my leg muscles need to get used to riding again though.  Oh, and padded shorts and waterproofs are a must.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 10, 2011)

Yesterday was my first day in the saddle for a couple of weeks.  Made it up The Hill with no probs.  Well, apart from the gasping, dizzyness and chest pains.  By that I mean I was a little bit out of breath.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2011)

After 4 days in bed with the lurgy it was an interesting ride - in some parts I almost felt the benefit of the 90 miles or so of riding I hadn't done ... still rather snotty and bronchitic..

I doubt I'll even be up for an *easy* ride this weekend - and the weather looks good for it.

At least the wind was blowing in a helpful direction.


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 10, 2011)

Mine was fuckin' ace. I've had a week off cycling and now that the race season is finished I've stopped doing high intensity training. I still feel like shit, it's like I'm riding with the brakes on, and I feel really uncomfortable on the bike, but the main thing is that I stayed below a certain level of exertion and kept my cadence smooth, so there was no _hurt_... it's nice to just ride gently and not make effort.


----------



## girasol (Oct 10, 2011)

Not impressed by autumn cycling.  This is my first year doing it.  I didn't mind winter cycling, in fact I really enjoyed it.  But today wasn't great - I kept being pushed sideways by gusts of wind, stuff kept flying into my eyes and it took me longer to get to work and then home because of headwind.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

girasol said:


> Not impressed by autumn cycling.  This is my first year doing it.  I didn't mind winter cycling, in fact I really enjoyed it.  But today wasn't great - I kept being pushed sideways by gusts of wind, stuff kept flying into my eyes and it took me longer to get to work and then home because of headwind.


cycling in to a strong wind is really disheartening isn't it


----------



## girasol (Oct 10, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> cycling in to a strong wind is really disheartening isn't it



yes it is


----------



## Crispy (Oct 10, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> cycling in to a strong wind is really disheartening isn't it


ALthough cycling in a strong tail wind makes you feel like chris hoy


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 10, 2011)

turing test said:


> Toss it mate. A new one should be cheap-30$-and = as effective as a 200$ one. Seriously replace them often with something cheap and new. Mine is about a year old and about to hit the recycling bin.



Yeah I guess I have to. Just grown attached to it...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2011)

What's wrong with soap and water ?

If you ride in all weathers it'll get washed in any case...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2011)

The inevitable may have happened, I was pointlessly and almost dangerously overtaken at a point where this routinely happens - as I took primary and was just about to give a hand signal to turn right, and a car overtook and would have taken my hand off if I hadn't heard the engine and withdrawn it. My wont is to go ahead with the signal anyway - but aimed high - just so they get a clue.

I gave the miscreant the salute they deserved and saw that it was quite likely an ex-colleague I've known for well over 10 years. I recognised the colour and model of car and have enough of the registration to check.



It's sort of a blind corner with the turning on the right - (the one I was moving to take and also the way to a popular pub) and a hospital on the left, and the traffic almost always is queuing a couple of hundred yards down the road.

Not sure whether to confront them or not. I feel certain they will have noticed my unique rear light and realise it was me. (it was around 5.15). I hate casually bad driving almost as much as aggressive / fast driving.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2011)

I've never known an autumn like it for the sheer number of squirrels and their fearlessness.
I slowed down and moved a little to the right as I approached this one, with the hope of nudging it in the right direction, but instead of carrying on, it decided to turn around and head back the way it had come, narrowly missing both my front wheel and that of the oncoming cyclist ...


----------



## turing test (Oct 12, 2011)

So this morning I saw a man running across the bridge to QUT at Gardens Point carrying a pair of shoes. His feet were neatly wrapped with what appeared to be duct tape.  I did some loops in the park on the other side and saw him again still running.  I am pretty sure that was duct tape.  He was in pretty bad shape, I think it  was a mental thing.  

I was overtaken on the way home by two really obese cyclist. Both in a team kits with shaved legs.  The first was sprinting by in the park with a bunch of peds and slower cyclist around.  I think the only race that dude was gonna win would have been a downhill time trial.  

The second guy did a sprint to get by me at the base of the second bridge.  I have more sympathy for this guy, he probably just wanted to hit the bridge as fast as he could to get over it.  I had to pass him back though, frankly by the top he might as well have been going backwards.


----------



## turing test (Oct 12, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> What's wrong with soap and water ?
> 
> If you ride in all weathers it'll get washed in any case...


Yeah, they work a lot like water bottles..


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 12, 2011)

A little announcement for London cyclists.

Today, meeting from 17:45 there's a demonstration planned at Blackfriars calling for the new design to take cyclists into account.  Details - http://lcc.org.uk/pages/blackfriars


----------



## Crispy (Oct 12, 2011)

I'll be there


----------



## plurker (Oct 12, 2011)

Been finding the ride in a lot harder lately - harder work and aching calves - I've started running more often and put it down to being a result of that, but last night took my seatpost up -it had slipped about 0.75 inch - and ride in today was fine!


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2011)

It creeps up on you that - like a slow puncture - amazing how much difference it makes..


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 12, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> cycling in to a strong wind is really disheartening isn't it



i just ride through it, low gear.
Or go behind a fellow cyclist so s/he can take majority of the pain.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 12, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> i just ride through it, low gear.
> Or go behind a fellow cyclist so s/he can take majority of the pain.


i'm to massive to hide behind another cyclist. I act as a man-kite.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2011)

I was glad of my flappy coat on the way in yesterday which helped the sou'westerly pushed me up my steepest hill. 

I must learn to sail in retirement ...


----------



## The Boy (Oct 12, 2011)

Front light fell off on my way into work yesterday.  It didn't need to be there, I would have taken it off but thought fuck it.  Now I need to buy a new one.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2011)

The Boy said:


> Front light fell off on my way into work yesterday. It didn't need to be there, I would have taken it off but thought fuck it. Now I need to buy a new one.


My colleague borrowed my emergency one I keep in the office and smashed it.

Its twin now has a loop of string attached ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2011)

Another Bristolian cyclist had an entertaining discussion with a van driver yesterday :-



I repeat - this isn't my video !


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 12, 2011)

The Boy said:


> Front light fell off on my way into work yesterday. It didn't need to be there, I would have taken it off but thought fuck it. Now I need to buy a new one.



That happened to me a couple years back.
It fell off.
Then a bus immediately ran over it.


----------



## turing test (Oct 13, 2011)

I am getting ready to leave now, and it just started pissing.  Thats what I get for oiling my chain.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 13, 2011)

over 2,000 people on blackfriar's bridge last night, according to police 
report: http://cyclelondoncity.blogspot.com/2011/10/all-four-political-parties-on-their.html


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 13, 2011)

Crispy said:


> over 2,000 people on blackfriar's bridge last night, according to police
> report: http://cyclelondoncity.blogspot.com/2011/10/all-four-political-parties-on-their.html



Here's another report - with some better pictures.

http://ibikelondon.blogspot.com/2011/10/cyclists-turn-out-in-their-1000s-to-say.html

Hopefully TFL will listen - Especially with representatives of all 4 political parties there.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 13, 2011)

Old man in his 60s, with a massive arse, keeps overtaking me and I'm unable to keep up.
Add insult to injury, he beat today on a mountain bike.

I hope I'll be as fit as him in his 60s.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 13, 2011)

Every now and then, I come across a bell enthusiast. 

Why do these people think its good practice to constantly ring their bell, even when there is no one near them. Is it because they are special?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 13, 2011)

BigPhil said:


> Here's another report - with some better pictures.
> 
> http://ibikelondon.blogspot.com/2011/10/cyclists-turn-out-in-their-1000s-to-say.html
> 
> Hopefully TFL will listen - Especially with representatives of all 4 political parties there.



What's wrong with that route?
Blackfriars Bridge is pretty straight forward - or is it about the entire city?


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 13, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> What's wrong with that route?
> Blackfriars Bridge is pretty straight forward - or is it about the entire city?


I cross blackfiars on my commute and at the moment the road works on the north edge are making it an "exciting" journey

The cycle lane keeps being shut, the cycle filter lane (heading south on to the bridge) some times is there and some times not. Occasionally it merges with traffic for a couple of meters on a corner.

Also the left turn before the bridge (north side) has been closed, but traffic keeps trying to get round it anyway, crossing the cycle path. 

Well ace bridge.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 13, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> Every now and then, I come across a bell enthusiast.
> 
> Why do these people think its good practice to constantly ring their bell, even when there is no one near them. Is it because they are special?


Perhaps it's like the idiots with bright strobing lights on shared paths ...

Since I swapped to one of those tiny little pingers, I use mine more when encountering pedestrians with their back to me ...
I took my cue from this cyclist from Glasgow, where the pedestrians seem particularly random :-



One person I know has a bell that goes off by itself on every little bump ...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 13, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> I cross blackfiars on my commute and at the moment the road works on the north edge are making it an "exciting" journey
> 
> The cycle lane keeps being shut, the cycle filter lane (heading south on to the bridge) some times is there and some times not. Occasionally it merges with traffic for a couple of meters on a corner.
> 
> ...



Oh, that was my regular route until last year. Terrible that big cycle lane is closed...

I use to think London Bridge and Tower Hill the most dodgiest.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 13, 2011)

The TFL design is "traffic flow" prioritised. Right out of the 60's. Big islands of wasted space. Gentle curves so you can drive at full speed. Full speed in london is a little faster than walking speed. This isn't a motorway, and it's ok to make tight turns in slow traffic.


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 13, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> Every now and then, I come across a bell enthusiast.
> 
> Why do these people think its good practice to constantly ring their bell, even when there is no one near them. Is it because they are special?



I have a lovely, big, shiny two tone bell. Ding Dong!

I had to take it off my bike as over any bump it ringed.  On the road this was fine but on canal tow paths and tracks it pissed pedestrians off.

Now I politely ask "Excuse me - can I get through please".


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 13, 2011)

What about cyclist with whistles?
I've been seeing them about of late.

Personally, I shout, "Oi!!! Get out of the way you cunt.!"
Mums with prams love this.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 13, 2011)

I just whistle. No convenient place to mount a bell on my handlebars - I'd have to take fingers off the brakes.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 13, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I just whistle. No convenient place to mount a bell on my handlebars - I'd have to take fingers off the brakes.


I have been trying to learn how to do one of those loud farmer whistling noises. I am getting their, but its usually just a bit of spit and a funny noise


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 13, 2011)

I find myself instinctively coughing, which in the light of recent epidemics might be seen as antisocial ...


----------



## turing test (Oct 13, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I just whistle. No convenient place to mount a bell on my handlebars - I'd have to take fingers off the brakes.


I have a bell on all my bikes, but 90% of the time whistle.  The only problem is occasionally my lips aren't wet enough.  I think it's friendlier than a bell.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 13, 2011)

So no-one uses this?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 13, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> So no-one uses this?


You can't take a hand of the bars, get the whistle in your mouth and blow it in time. It would have to be in your mouth all the time. Or mounted on a stick on your helmet like a radio mic


----------



## turing test (Oct 13, 2011)

Hostile IMO, also seems like it may be a distraction


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 13, 2011)

Crispy said:


> You can't take a hand of the bars, get the whistle in your mouth and blow it in time. It would have to be in your mouth all the time. Or mounted on a stick on your helmet like a radio mic



I've seen cyclists that just keep it in their mouths and it makes a very intrusive sound.
It's cool to annoy pedestrians.

This horn could be practical.
Could attach the horn to the helmet (like your mic idea) and  bite the pump when needs be.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 13, 2011)

The thing that always gets me is, what would a fast walker do in a park when they approach some dog walkers from behind ?
It regularly happens to me on a slope where I'm hardly going any faster than them.

I don't want to effectively say "dring dring, out of my way !", but no amount of gear-clicking and scrunching over beech mast seems to be sufficient.
Sometimes if it's dark enough, I'll project my high beam ahead of them.

Some of them mutter stuff about using your bell, others flinch / cower and gather up their children at the mere hint of an approaching cyclist.

Last week on the Bristol to Bath there was some sort of bolshy pedestrian thing going on where a group managed to occupy almost the full width of the path - deliberately ignoring oncoming cyclists, then muttering after I'd passed, "it would have been nice to ask" ...


----------



## turing test (Oct 13, 2011)

When I first started cycling I had a boat horn attached to my handlebars via a bent cloths hanger. It was one of those warning horns powered with Freon or something. After a while I couldn't buy the refills anymore because of the ban on the gas it was filled with. The horn was easily as loud as a car horn. Back then I didn't have a front light, they were rare and ineffective. That horn probably saved me a few times. A friend of mine once blew it while we were in an elevator with a bunch of co workers. Pissed them all of!


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 13, 2011)

I am a big fan of using words. Varying from a very English "Sorry, excuse me" to a very London "Get out of the road you fucking cunt" 
I decide on which to use by a combination of the stupidity of the offenders actions and the badness of my mood.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 13, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> The thing that always gets me is, what would a fast walker do in a park when they approach some dog walkers from behind ?
> It regularly happens to me on a slope where I'm hardly going any faster than them.
> 
> I don't want to effectively say "dring dring, out of my way !"<snip>
> ...


A loud but cheerful, "morning, scuse me, tha-anks" in a singsong voice (not shouted) might work or "mind yer backs!".  But that depends if you've got enough breath.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 13, 2011)

http://www.charliethebikemonger.com/air-zound---stupidly-loud-horn-115-db-1221-p.asp

I really like the youtube vid to this product.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 13, 2011)

I haven't fitted my Airzound yet - the hose is too short to put the reservoir where I want to.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 13, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I haven't fitted my Airzound yet - the hose is too short to put the reservoir where I want to.



Is it ridiculously offensive?
I really want one if it is.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 13, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Is it ridiculously offensive?
> I really want one if it is.


Another reason I've delayed fitting it is I rather hoped I could "play" it, like muting a trumpet, but the volume control is a bit crude and stiff and not something you would want to adjust very often.

It would definitely blow your eardrum if you got too close.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 13, 2011)

A taxi driver tried to wipe me out this evening.

I was riding wide and had my 6 watt headlight shining, but after pulling out across my path the idiot gestured that I should have been in the cycle lane - as if it would have made any difference.
I would have been approaching 20MPH at that point.



It seems that "bicycle" in the brains of many drivers conjours up a stock image :-


----------



## ddraig (Oct 13, 2011)

yeah but you should totally trade up your bike for a car maaan!
it's cooler and chicks love it (apparently)!






major fail  
http://www.breakingcopy.com/gm-pulls-anti-bike-ads
bloody plonkers!


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 14, 2011)

Those ads are truly jaw-dropping !


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 14, 2011)

ddraig said:


> yeah but you should totally trade up your bike for a car maaan!
> it's cooler and chicks love it (apparently)!
> 
> 
> ...


This advert is a failure as an advert as it is aimed at totally the wrong group. It is trying to say to someone who would cycle in the first place that their is more status driving a heavy vehicle. In terms of status, being the kind of person who has the physical ability and courage to face the traffic means you are going to get peer respect. Whats more it is now very much seen as an activity that people on good incomes will do because they chose too, its not simply a poor persons last option. Cylcing has status and little stigma anymore. Its advertising to ask people to take a step down in status )for the late teens early 20s college goe) to drive a big expensive car. Had the advert focused on safety and not sweating it might have had more impact.

My guess is the aim of this campaing was really to get people already in cars to get into debt for a higher status car. Actual cyclists may never have been the aim.

The barriers to cycling these days are safety and comfort. Anyone who wants to drop of the pedals is much much more likely to get a second hand run around.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 14, 2011)

Giant have subverted it :-


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 14, 2011)

More idiots today - of the 2-wheeled variety :-


----------



## turing test (Oct 14, 2011)

ddraig said:


> yeah but you should totally trade up your bike for a car maaan!
> it's cooler and chicks love it (apparently)!
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw that one on NYCBikesnob.  Like a latter poster I don't really understand.  What demographic are they after?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 14, 2011)

they just don't get it and failed, simple
car better than bike surely! simple!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 14, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> More idiots today - of the 2-wheeled variety :-




 "Jesus Fuckin' Christ?"


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 14, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> "Jesus Fuckin' Christ?"




I will surely burn in hell !


----------



## turing test (Oct 14, 2011)

ddraig said:


> they just don't get it and failed, simple
> car better than bike surely! simple!



OK at the risk of sounding shallow.

They are after young men, by trying to portray car ownership as masculine.

Like cigarette companies they want people to start buying them young.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 14, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I will surely burn in hell !



Well, I said something like that last night.
Silver Audi A3.
I had a right of way, going straight on roundabout.
He pulls out when I'm just inches away, missed me just.
I shouted "Oh, ah, oi, fucker shit!" Had little effect.


----------



## Geri (Oct 14, 2011)

I had a half day today, and I had to go to the Dog & Cats Home to pick up a raffle prize on the way home. Half way there, my pedal snapped. Annoyingly, it's the one I push off with and put the most weight on (maybe why it broke). The journey home was really tiring for some reason.  I got off and pushed up the last hill.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 14, 2011)

How much of the pedal is left ?

Sod's law that, if I think about replacing something, it generally fails before I have the new ones ...


----------



## Geri (Oct 14, 2011)

It's kind of split across the front. I can get some more from Halfords tomorrow.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 14, 2011)

Geri said:


> It's kind of split across the front. I can get some more from Halfords tomorrow.


Have you tried unscrewing them yet ?

Best to know in advance in case you need more than pedals.


----------



## Geri (Oct 14, 2011)

What else might I need?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 14, 2011)

Geri said:


> What else might I need?


A whole crankset (pedal shafts and sprockets) - but then your cogs may be half worn in any case so if it's a cheap riveted one, you haven't lost much - a new cheapo one is about £20 mail order.

You would need tools to do the job - which I have.

And copper grease to stop the new pedals seizing on.

(I can let you have a dollop of that)


----------



## Geri (Oct 14, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> A whole crankset (pedal shafts and sprockets) - but then your cogs may be half worn in any case so if it's a cheap riveted one, you haven't lost much - a new cheapo one is about £20 mail order.
> 
> You would need tools to do the job - which I have.
> 
> ...



Don't need all that, I now have shiny new pedals with flashing lights on


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a lights question. What's the point of the different flashing and non-flashing settings, and the advantages/disadvantages?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 14, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> I have a lights question. What's the point of the different flashing and non-flashing settings, and the advantages/disadvantages?


Flashing is supposed to be more attention-grabbing. It also saves on batteries. The various flashing patterns are just for fun.


----------



## girasol (Oct 14, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Flashing is supposed to be more attention-grabbing. It also saves on batteries. The various flashing patterns are just for fun.



oh, my lights 'user manual' said that flashing uses more battery... or I read it somewhere... maybe on this thread?







from here: http://www.thenakedscientists.com/forum/index.php?topic=18956


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 14, 2011)

It makes people feel safer....

I would doubtless use flashing lights if I routinely cycled in fast traffic - though I reckon my 100 static LEDs work pretty well.

They have no place whatsoever on shared paths - unless they're so crap you wouldn't be able to see them otherwise.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 14, 2011)

Lovely cycling commuting weather all week, well apart from really strong wind on Monday and Tuesday. Oh, and on Wednesday. Worried about sore right knee though.

Next week I have to go to Solihull, Swindon and Leeds which will cut down the cycle commuting a bit. Ho hum.


----------



## stavros (Oct 16, 2011)

Finally got my bike back this week, after having the front wheel crushed last month and waiting for the driver's insurance to pay out and then get the bike fixed. Not sure how far I went because the shop didn't swap the speedo magnet onto the new wheel, but it can't have been much further than 4 miles, but it felt good to have the old girl between my legs again.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 17, 2011)

I need new leggings


----------



## ExtraRefined (Oct 17, 2011)

Mmm nice and chilly this morning.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 17, 2011)

Warm, slightly damp, and with a helpful breeze at the end.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 17, 2011)

Real good commute. Zero winds. Nice chill.
Oh, I saw a minor incident with the cyclist in front getting cut up by a 4x4.
Apart from that, it was great.


----------



## Onket (Oct 17, 2011)

Wore long trousers. Needed long sleeves too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 17, 2011)

I think I'm going to get grief from the people at work for wearing shorts for several weeks yet down here in the mild South West - though they reckon the weather's definitely on the turn ...

Perhaps when the clocks do their thing ... 30th October apparently.


----------



## girasol (Oct 17, 2011)

Been wearing trousers for over a month now   Mostly because I couldn't be bothered to shave my legs


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 17, 2011)

Onket said:


> Wore long trousers. Needed long sleeves too.



story of my life.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 17, 2011)

Beautiful autumn day.  Wasn't too cold and didn't need a coat.  However, I realised after about 5 minutes that whilst my dress is a reasonable length standing up, it's a little on the short side for cycling, and therefore half of south London probably got a flash of my pants


----------



## Crispy (Oct 17, 2011)

Onket said:


> Wore long trousers. Needed long sleeves too.


Pfft! This is perfect shorts/tshirt weather - balance of nice chill and exercise means I get to work barely sweating


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 17, 2011)

((((women))))


----------



## ExtraRefined (Oct 17, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Pfft! This is perfect shorts/tshirt weather - balance of nice chill and exercise means I get to work barely sweating


You must be riding pretty hard to think 6C is short sleeves weather.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 17, 2011)

ExtraRefined said:


> You must be riding pretty hard to think 6C is short sleeves weather.



((((northeners))))


----------



## Crispy (Oct 17, 2011)

ExtraRefined said:


> You must be riding pretty hard to think 6C is short sleeves weather.


Is it that cold? Could have done with finger-ful gloves, but otherwise fine


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 17, 2011)

The "winter" gloves I bought from Aldi have probably been cut using the same patterns as the summer ones, but with a little extra insulation - so are a bit snug. Thankfully they are easing up a bit after a couple of wearings.

I'm doubtful they will actually be up to proper winter conditions though ...


----------



## ExtraRefined (Oct 17, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Is it that cold? Could have done with finger-ful gloves, but otherwise fine


That was the temperature at mine this morning, but I am out in the suburbs. Going to get colder too

http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/2574


----------



## Onket (Oct 17, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Pfft! This is perfect shorts/tshirt weather - balance of nice chill and exercise means I get to work barely sweating



I reckon I would have been fine with shorts, but 'needed' long-sleeves. Will need gloves soon too.


----------



## Onket (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes, short trousers and long sleeves today. Much better. Hands were cold to start with, but not too bad.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 18, 2011)

I agree with you on the sleeves today.
Traffic nightmarish in town - Aldersgate closed one way for resurfacing and the roads are full edge-to-edge all around  the area.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 18, 2011)

Lovely bright and fresh morning ...

... so everyone was in their cars ...

Very annoyingly my camera battery ran out before my "interaction" with a little man in a mini in the posh estate next door to work - who undertook me at speed.
He of course got stuck in the traffic on the main road minutes later, so I was able to pull alongside - Harry Enfield-style - I had to see what kind of twat he was.

Minis appear to be almost as consistent as Audis in the twatty driver stakes.


----------



## Onket (Oct 18, 2011)

The pedestrians around Denmark Hill station are a nightmare. I've not hii one yet, though.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 18, 2011)

Anyone want to do swapsies?
I have about 4 gloves - all right handed.
Left ones are lost...

Anyone have a left handed fingerless glove free?
Pref size Large.

Thanks!


----------



## The Boy (Oct 19, 2011)

Went for a jaunt with my flatmate today.  Probs about fifteen miles in total - mostly on cycle paths. Dealt with a couple of very busy junctions/roundabouts on the way home that I wouldn't normally tackle.  Oh, and I left the flatmate for dead on Every Single Hill.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 19, 2011)

Does your flatmate get out on a regular basis ?


----------



## plurker (Oct 19, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Minis appear to be almost as consistent as Audis in the twatty driver stakes.


I concur. It used to just be the 'ooh look I've got no qualifications but I've got a job with a company car' estate agents in MINIS driving like cunts, but now everyone's at it...

Am in long-sleeves today, but ended up pulling sleeves right up after just a couple of miles as got too hot...gloves on as of yesterday, but can only find my fingerless ones...


----------



## The Boy (Oct 19, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Does your flatmate get out on a regular basis ?



Don't be silly. I wouldn't be dropping him on the climbs if he did . Thin as a rake so he is.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 20, 2011)

Had a fall this morning.
New Malden - a fuckin' 4x4 was parked in the cycle lane and I as rode around it, an Audi Estate cut into me (there were 3 lanes, he came from the far and I turned into the middle).
I broke and clipped the side of his car and fell.
The fucker looked at me and continued driving.
What a total cunt.

Bike is okay. Nothing serious.


----------



## girasol (Oct 20, 2011)

Good that you're ok! Did you get his number plate? If anything you can give him hassle and report him for dangerous driving... If you didn't, not to worry, he'll be having a really shit day as we speak


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks girasol, nah i didn't catch the plate - only caught his face - he gave me a stinking stare after he cut me up!!!
I ought to get those helmet cameras - think it would had been a good Youtube vid.
Yeah I hope he has a horrific day.


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 20, 2011)

New chain, cassette, middle chain ring.  Needless to say my commute was lush as everything is tickety boo.

masahiko - sorry to hear about your fall.


----------



## Private Storm (Oct 20, 2011)

Cold, slow and a confrontation with a total arse who thought me telling him that he'd come within about an inch of knocking me off was "having a go" and threatened to get out and "sort me out". Not great 

But better than yours Masahiko, sorry to hear about your fall. Am also considering a helmet cam after this morning.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 20, 2011)

Another bright, fresh morning, but not as cold as expected. I may switch back to shorts tomorrow ...

Fine, apart from some idiot cyclist on the path. Pretty sure I heard him groan when I gave too much room to pedestrians. He then overtook me at the first opportunity and cut me up when I was getting back up to speed and I skidded on some dew ...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 20, 2011)

Helmet cam.

Is this one any good? http://www.sport-cam.co.uk/mini hd2.asp?cat=148


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 20, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if it was the same electronics as mine that I paid £15 for.

It *claims* to be higher def. and waterproof - one would have to see ...

The annoying thing about mine is twice recently it missed the incident while starting a new file ...

Oh, and I reckon most of the time you're better off with it clamped to your handlebar.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 20, 2011)

Have you got a link for your cam GG?


----------



## Onket (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm considering putting my bell back on for those Denmark Hill jaywalkers.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 20, 2011)

you can get done for no bell you know!
i think

glad there is some sense in Cardiff about cycling down pedestrianised street to counter all the hysterical bollocks
*The risk of cyclist hitting pedestrian on Queen St is one in 25,000*
*http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/l...-on-queen-st-is-one-in-25-000-91466-29617848/*

love the bit about police vans and other vehicles causing as many if not more problems for pedestrians.
i get shouted at by trucks and lorries who are delivering after 9am in city centre on way to work


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 20, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Have you got a link for your cam GG?



http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=777_1&products_id=110355

It's slightly falling to bits after a year's use though and isn't waterproof ... but you can fix that - but then you still have to remember to wipe the lens ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 20, 2011)

Twattish and stupid as some cyclists can be, pedestrians often don't help themselves - and it can be difficult to judge how to deal with them.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 20, 2011)

yup
like his weaving explanation too!


----------



## Onket (Oct 20, 2011)

ddraig said:


> you can get done for no bell you know!
> i think



Yeah, bit of a grey area I think. I went to one of those things the council organise where they have people fix up bits of your bike for free and she said bikes can't be sold without one attached, but was happy to take it off for me.

Wouldn't be at all surprised at some cunt of a copper trying it on though.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 20, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=777_1&products_id=110355
> 
> It's slightly falling to bits after a year's use though and isn't waterproof ... but you can fix that - but then you still have to remember to wipe the lens ...



Bargain!!!
How do you waterproof it? What's the battery life like?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 20, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Bargain!!!
> How do you waterproof it? What's the battery life like?



Maybe a bit of silicone sealant here and there, and wrap the body in the finger from a surgical glove .. I haven't bothered because I always forget to wipe the glass anyway - and it doesn't like low light.

I think I had two hours out of the battery once when I accidentally left it pointing at a wall ... you wouldn't normally get more than an hour and a half of video on the 8GB Micro-SD - depends on how much movement there is. You could in theory supply more power via the USB socket.

Video files are huge raw AVIs and you lose a few seconds every 5 minutes when it makes a new file.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 20, 2011)

now I'm going to UCL regularly, have to do the whole King's X, Euston Road crap all the time. I am not a fan.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 20, 2011)

Journey into work involved a new route along a busy main road.  Just to shake things a bit.  Bus/cycle lanes all the way I was on it so no probs - except the cold .

Journey home was wet and cold.  But not for me because I picked my new waterproof jacket from the sorting office on my way into work!! 

Well, ok.  My legs were a little cold until I got the blood flowing.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 20, 2011)

Fucking cold on the way in this morning. Ice on the cars. on the way home I was beset by homicidal idiots at every turn, from the white van man that pulled up right beside and slightly in front of me in the cycle box advance stop line bit, to the twat on a bike who pulled in front of me at the traffic lights, with no lights on, then rode all over the road in front of me and suddenly braked sharply to stop without indicating


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 20, 2011)

today was a moron day. Morons, morons, morons wherever you looked. Taxi pulling in for a fare literally half a metre in front of a cyclist, at least 3 cars pulling out in front of me like I wasn't there, several texting cyclists who couldn't bear to get off to continue their conversations, various light-jumpers and lorry undertakers.

I did discover something cool about Old Street roundabout though. If you're coming from the centre heading east and you jump the lights, you get halfway round  the roundabout before another red stops there. You wait there just long enough for the cyclists who wait to pass you at full-speed as the light turns green


----------



## Crispy (Oct 21, 2011)

It always amuses me when people jump the lights, so they can wait at the edge of the yellow box, where they can't actually see the lights turn green, so get promptly overtaken by all the traffic that can >_<


----------



## a_chap (Oct 22, 2011)

Suspect bottom bracket bearing has given up the ghost as it's making a funny old racket when I'm pedalling. Will have to send to LBS for TLC.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 25, 2011)

Predictably this year there are even more tossers on the shared path with hideous strobing 1 to 3 watt front lights. Given their obvious stupidity / selfishness, I doubt the *6* *watts* of LEDs I've been waving right into their faces will sink in. I've yet to even trigger an angry response.

Come Monday of course there will be even more Ninjas than last year to add to the mix.

I still haven't got my new winter configuration set up so I had to pause to put a carrier bag over my rear light to tame it a bit.

I have some new switches and relays, but no housings - or 40mm pipe clamps to replace the jubilee clips. I would rather not have to settle for the same crude arrangement as the previous two winters.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 25, 2011)

what's the issue with the hideous strobing lights? Am I committing a massive _faut pas_ without being aware?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 25, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> what's the issue with the hideous strobing lights? Am I committing a massive _faut pas_ without being aware?


On one of Boris's superhighways, or out on main roads generally, fair enough - doubtless I would have full-on Magicshines Even my multiple watts of static LEDs are a bit nasty for the odd cyclist who catches up with me (I cycle in the opposite direction to most people) - which is why I have an alternate set for when I leave the roads.

On a shared path - which is now illuminated - albeit to a fairly modest level, all you need is an old-school level of illumination front and rear - not a frigging lighthouse that leaves you with residual traces after they've passed.

I think the motivation is 70 percent" scared rabbit" to 30 percent "get out of my way".

I know for a fact that all these lights have easily-accessible mode switches and can also be tilted down once the miscreants have left the road and joined the path. Sadly I can't expect them to do anything about the strobing rear ones.

Personally even on main roads I don't feel the need for flashing lights at all - I have much better static lights than any small motorcycle.


----------



## Geri (Oct 25, 2011)

Got very, very wet on the way home. We have scaffolding around the office, with green netting, so I can't see what the weather is like - it wasn't until I went downstairs and opened the front door that I realised it was absolutely bucketing it down! Luckily I had my waterproofs with me.

I quite enjoyed it actually.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 25, 2011)

This summer I've managed to adjust to getting a bit over-warm, so I've started wearing my not-very-breatheable Asda raincoat - which is usually actually OK when there's cold-ish rain hitting the outside.

I even wasn't too uncomfortable in my rubber trousers this evening. And I appreciated my fleece hat.

But I've done so much cycling this year at the merest suggestion of sunshine, this autumn and winter business is going to take a bit more adjustment than usual.

I will be ticking-off the days until next April....


----------



## ExtraRefined (Oct 26, 2011)

Got to test my new waterproof gloves this morning. Will be fitting SPDs back on tonight so I can use my new boots. Wonder how long it will be until I need my studded ice tyres?

I think I might be overdoing this winter prep thing


----------



## ringo (Oct 26, 2011)

Massive thank to the bloke who managed to catch up with me on Kennington Park Road last night to tell me my keys had fallen out of my pocket.
Massive fuck off to the cab driver who opened his door at me on St John Street. Just managed to swerve out into the road to miss it, but had a car/lorry been coming I could have been seriously injured or killed.


----------



## plurker (Oct 26, 2011)

ringo said:


> Massive fuck off to the cab driver


I could post this most days 

Started raining just before I left home, and looked quite ominously grey, so I put on full waterproofs, Bloody hot in all that lot, but at least I was dry 
Waterproof overshoes that fit over trainers = massive win, I couldn't find any last year, this year it was Altura that came to the rescue. Have passed on my Sealskinz socks to the missus


----------



## The Boy (Oct 26, 2011)

Day off so went for a leisure ride along the canal. 17 miles from home I started feeling in need of a bite to eat and a rest so started looking for benches or bits off the canal. Then I started worrying that my back wheel seemed to be hitting every pothole going, looked down and I had a flat .

'Excellent', thinks I. At least I was going to get some practice swapping inner-tubes.

'Oh, fuck', thinks I. I hadn't packed my spare . Had a puncture repair kit but, given that it was only a slow puncture I figured rather than faff about trying to find the puncture, seal it etc I would just stop to pump it up as needed. Got me home fine.

Edit:  didn't dare tackle any hills on the way home though.  After pumping tire up first time, I hoiked my leg over the bar only to hear a massive rip as an arse sized hole opened up in my shorts.  Didn't dare get out of the saddle to show that to any following drivers


----------



## Geri (Oct 26, 2011)

I almost got crushed between a landrover which pulled into my lane from the right, and a bus pulling into my lane from the left (cycle lane goes past bus stop). It was partially my own fault as I was distracted by the landrover and didn't notice the bus indicating to pull out.

I think I am going to compose a long letter/e-mail to the council with some recommendations for improvements to cycling facilities.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2011)

Geri said:


> I think I am going to compose a long letter/e-mail to the council with some recommendations for improvements to cycling facilities.


Probably the best thing that could happen would be regular, full-on grid-lock - though sod's law states that those who see sense and start cycling won't be the thugs driving 4x4s and Audis.


----------



## turing test (Oct 27, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Probably the best thing that could happen would be regular, full-on grid-lock - though sod's law states that those who see sense and start cycling won't be the thugs driving 4x4s and Audis.


Yeah I can agree with that.  When I see a traffic jam-it makes me happy.  Until the bastards start cutting through my neighborhood to avoid the gtridlock they caused.


----------



## turing test (Oct 27, 2011)

I had a nice ride in today, but I can still feel the cold I came down with while I was on vacation up in North Queensland. My lungs till hurt a bit when I puff.

My new light has arrived but I haven’t made it by the post office to pick it up. It’s one of those Magic Shine things, and I am going to set it on maximum strobe. Since I am not riding in the dark much anymore it won’t annoy that many people, which really is a shame.

It’s warming up down here, and so the water dragons were out in the park this morning I counted 10, plus a turtle and 1 cane toad. I nearly came to grief on some wet Jacaranda flowers that were laying in a corner. I also ran into a friend of our “Kate” who is a member of the turing club I ride with sometimes. She turned me on to the CBD bug which is actually a cool organization as bugs go. Otherwise it was a fairly uneventful ride. Tonight on the way home, I will go see an outdoor movie “Red Dog.”


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 27, 2011)

Yep, they've started belting down a narrow country lane I use and expect me to dive across some bad tarmac and into the hedge.
Every so often I pluck up the courage to force them to treat me with the respect they might accord the driver of a motorised vehicle. :-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDYgKlwBfAA

And last night on the way home I had some very dodgy overtakes when I "held up" the idiots driving along the main road in the un-jammed direction :-


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 27, 2011)

Yesterday whilst cycling down a narrow street full of double parked cars, I had. A man in a van following me and beeping his horn. 
I slowed down and he beeped more. 
I stopped and he beeped even more. 
I got off my bike and turned to face the van, he beeped yet more still. 
I stood still and stared at him. He stopped beeping and pretended he couldn't see me.
I gave a nod and set off again, with out any beeping.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^^


I wish more people would stand up to these bullies.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 27, 2011)

As per usual, on my morning commute it was other cyclists.
Some insanely bright lights on the shared path got my full 6 watts in the mush, a few n00by-looking types had me ask if they could at least turn the flashing off.

The pavement cyclist a bit further on probably didn't hear me and then went off in the wrong direction for a telling-off.

Then a mindless young woman in an expensive - looking Beetle belted out of the posh estate next to where I work - almost running over the feet of some pedestrians crossing.
I shouted at her but she was probably too well sealed-in to her cage - both physically and mentally, and another cyclist initially thought I was shouting at him.


----------



## turing test (Oct 27, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> Yesterday whilst cycling down a narrow street full of double parked cars, I had. A man in a van following me and beeping his horn.
> I slowed down and he beeped more.
> I stopped and he beeped even more.
> I got off my bike and turned to face the van, he beeped yet more still.
> ...



He should have been blowing his nose instead.  I bet he would have gotten more out of it.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 27, 2011)

very very wet today!


----------



## turing test (Oct 27, 2011)

stupid server timed out


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 27, 2011)

Well, I'm almost as guilty as the Ninjas who will doubtless appear in their droves on Monday evening - having been surprised by the darker evenings - in that I have left it until this weekend to get my winter lights rigged-up, so I've been relying on putting a bag over my overly bright rear light whenever I take to the shared path.

The problem has been in finding suitable housings for the new push buttons I've bought.
So, as per the *margarine tub* I ended up using for my front light, and the *apple juice bottle* for the battery, I've settled on something from my desk - viz three *Berocca vitamin tubes* - one either side of the handlebar clamp for the switches, and a third for the teeny relays I bought off Ebay - the linking cables will be made from a CAT5 network cable from the scrap bin.



Having wired one of the relays up, I'm relieved to find it makes an impressive "click" and doesn't stick in the "on" position like the reed relays I tried before.

I'm still faced with the same annoying number of switching choices, but with relays in place of direct switching, I will have the option of coming up with something more logical later ...

I appear to have mislaid last year's subdued rear lamp option so I will probably just wire up a bunch of not-very-bright red LEDs.

Since I predict a lot more insanely bright lights this year, I'm seriously contemplating mounting a second, steerable high beam lamp on the handlebar - I was contemplating uprating my main beam to a 10 watt Magicshine, but this should do nicely - making my "flash mode" consist of *six* 2 watt LEDs plus the 48 of my "be seen" lamp.


----------



## Onket (Oct 27, 2011)

Had a shower at work this morning to try it out. There is a jogger who also uses it so I'll have to just leave a bit earlier tomorrow to use it before 9am.


----------



## turing test (Oct 27, 2011)

Onket said:


> Had a shower at work this morning to try it out. There is a jogger who also uses it so I'll have to just leave a bit earlier tomorrow to use it before 9am.


Watch out for those joggers.  They take so long you might think they have drowned.


----------



## Onket (Oct 28, 2011)

Too tired to cycle today.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 28, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> 
> I wish more people would stand up to these bullies.



It's a lot more effective standing up to them when you're a massive bloke like joustmaster though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 28, 2011)

I look pretty scary too - I either actually look like a fighter, or simply mad enough to try. 

I reckon in the dark with my unusual lights I sometimes get mistaken for a cop.


----------



## turing test (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice ride today, I cycled over to the post to pick up my new light, then came home (12 minutes round trip). Then cycled to work counting 6 water dragons in the park. I also found a dragon lair. The new light is bright but has some issues.

On the way home I ran into my wife at the dog park. She was hanging out with this woman whose dogs we have watched-2 young ones-a rotty and another this Japanese thing with a curly tail. They jumped all over me giving me a good licking (the dogs).

Basically really cool today. If I must whinge some other cycling dude who couldn't go straight nearly hit me on the way home-whatever we were going slow he apologized.


----------



## Onket (Oct 28, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I look pretty scary too - I either actually look like a fighter, or simply mad enough to try.



Well you certainly do come accross as a bit of a nutter, from what you post on here.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 28, 2011)

turing test said:


> The new light is bright but has some issues..



What's wrong with it ?


----------



## plurker (Oct 28, 2011)

Onket said:


> Well you certainly do come accross as a bit of a nutter, from* (some of)* what you post on here.


to be fair


----------



## Onket (Oct 28, 2011)

Most, then.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 28, 2011)

I simply have zero tolerance for people taking the piss when out on the road.

My commute was fairly uneventful - managed to get past the hospital without some braindead cager pointlessly overtaking me and nearly hitting people coming the other way. In fact I moved into uber-primary when I saw two cyclists coming the other way - as well as giving a "stay back" hand signal - composite video of overtakes coming later ...

As a pedestrian, I just walked to the supermarket up my 20MPH road (the main road is 20MPH too) and a complete c*nt in a works van roared around the corner at speed nearly clipping me as I finished crossing the road.
When I shouted "slow down !" as is my wont, he gave me a vee sign - clearly another driver used to only having one hand available for the steering wheel.

When the right technology appears, you can bet your life I will be videoing when I'm a pedestrian too.


----------



## turing test (Oct 28, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> What's wrong with it ?


For one thing it has a led light which comes on when it is plugged into the battery.  This means you must unplug it.  It would be better if I could just leave it all set up on my bike when I get home.  Minor but annoying.

The battery is small and in a canvas case  the wires are long enough to put it pretty much anywhere on the bike but mounting it is fiddly.  I will need to play with it to figure the best way out, for each of my bikes.

The lamp mounts with an O ring, which bothers me for some reason.

It's bright as hell but the lower power setting seems sufficient.  In spite of my initial complaints it still seems like a great light for 77 bucks.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 29, 2011)

Hopefully the pilot light won't take more than 10mA or so though .. I was going to say that batteries self-discharge anyway, but this is doubtless a lithium battery ...

Fixing methods are easily improved with cable ties, jubilee clips and the like.


----------



## Geri (Oct 29, 2011)

I had an amusing experience on the way home last night.

There was a young kid,maybe 13 or 14, on a teeny teeny bike, wobbling all over the road. The bike was so small he was unable to keep it in a straight line and was veering wildly from right to left and back again. A car overtook him, very cautiously I might add, and then so did I. The moment I did it, I knew he wouldn't take kindly to being overtaken by a middle aged woman, and sure enough I heard him frantically pedalling to get past me. As he passed me, he said something I didn't understand (some kind of street slang/patois that was lost on me) then he looked back and cocked his fingers at me like a gun.

It was all I could do not to burst out laughing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 29, 2011)

You should have burned him off again 

Was he all dressed in black with calf-length shorts and a black skatey hat ?


----------



## Geri (Oct 29, 2011)

No, he had a hoody if I remember rightly. It was his bike that made me laugh, it was like a 6 year old's.


----------



## turing test (Oct 29, 2011)

Probably be the last time he uses it.  His poor younger sibling.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 30, 2011)

Got my winter lights fitted this morning - just in time...

I've left it a bit late so the new illuminated buttons and relay unit will have to go on later - when I've actually made them.

The cut down Berocca tubes sort of work, but I'll need a steady hand to make the holes for the pushbuttons.



Then I did a fairly unenthusiastic 20 miles to make sure nothing is likely to fall off or short-circuit.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 30, 2011)

It's dawned on me that from tomorow my ride home will mean I have to use lights.

Not a patch on GG's lights illustrated below...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 31, 2011)

As it happens, along with the ancient green ones, the other day I encountered someone with multicoloured ones - fine on the shared path, but surely they had something else for the road ...



http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/pro...d=112659&PHPSESSID=5rmupk25qa16e4k51blb96h293


----------



## turing test (Oct 31, 2011)

It was really windy this morning, and somehow I had a head wind the whole way to work (except when I rode across the bridges where it was a cross). It’s odd because the river does about a 270 degree turn. 

I was a little bit hung over so I took my time. When I got to the QUT botanical Gardens I stopped and ate a banana at the lakes. There I counted three water dragons. I guess it was overcast so there weren’t many out. There was also a super cute Willy Wag Tail sitting next to my bench. In spite of feeling like shit I still managed to get around the park three times, and I got the full 45 minutes I like to get on the way to work. 

I think I freaked out one of the cyclist I encountered today. There is a steep dirt embankment I ride down cutting off a 180-degree right turn and about 100 meters. Today as I got to the bottom I rolled up next to a young dude on a mountain bike. Since we were approaching one of these stupid cattle hearders the city has put in to maim cyclist I slowed down to let him go first. Instead he swerved on to the dirt to go around the obstacle. Then once we were through it I went to over take him and he swerved off road again. I really wasn’t coming close to him at all-I wasn’t even going much faster. Strange behavior


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 31, 2011)

In spite of the extra light this morning there was one idiot doing a lighthouse impression. I gave him a few flashes of my conveniently-aimed high beam, but clearly that sort is oblivious and probably wouldn't notice if everyone had a light set up like that - aiming at his eyes.

If it continues, I'm going to have to fit *a third* 6 watt lamp - maybe mounted low but aiming high so they know it's deliberate on my part.

Far fewer bikes in the bike shed this morning


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 31, 2011)

My handlebar camcorder wouldn't fire up this morning. I just took it apart and found that both battery wires had broken off - luckily I soldered them back on the right way round and all seems to be well.

£15 I don't need to spend at 7dayshop ...

So hopefully I will be able to catch some ninjas tonight on video as I attempt to give them a clue with my lights. (as well as what I expect to be even more idiot strobers than last year.)


----------



## turing test (Oct 31, 2011)

It was a nice ride home today. Windy as hell again, with predominately a tail. The new light seems to be working out, but I notice it bounces around on the bars, it's the O ring attachment.

Signed
NINJA!!


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 31, 2011)

Maybe you need a bit of rubber tape on the handlebar ...

I've bought a couple of rubber / velcro strap things for mounting torches and cameras



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/lockblock...isure_Cycling_Bike_Lights&hash=item43aa887de7


----------



## turing test (Oct 31, 2011)

Hmmm never seen anything like that.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 31, 2011)

turing test said:


> Hmmm never seen anything like that.



They do a parallel one too - I think they were originally intended for attaching torches to shotguns or something ...


----------



## Onket (Oct 31, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I simply have zero tolerance for people taking the piss when out on the road.



So do a lot of other people mate, tbf.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 31, 2011)

Onket said:


> So do a lot of other people mate, tbf.



It's just that no one ever says anything out loud.

I've seen quite a few people moaning on forums about the "lumens war" on shared paths, (for instance) but I'm the only person I've ever seen complaining loudly at the time - but then very few cyclists are still cycling at my age - after 24 years of using the facility...


----------



## Onket (Oct 31, 2011)

Well, some people do say things out loud.

There's still a massive difference between people having a zero tolerance and voicing that, with what you do and post.

For example- Do everyone's bikes look like yours?! 

Don't get me wrong, I don't mean to look like I'm having a pop, because I'm not. I just don't think your reactions are the only way to deal with certain drivers/cyclists/pedestrians and I don't agree that everyone who doesn't do what you do is a downtrodden gutter-rider.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 31, 2011)

Onket said:


> Well, some people do say things out loud.
> 
> There's still a massive difference between people having a zero tolerance and voicing that, with what you do and post.
> 
> *For example- Do everyone's bikes look like yours?!*


Why would that matter ?

Are you saying that just because I'm one of a handful of cyclists who have gone to the trouble of fitting a dipswitch and alternative sets of lights for the various parts of my journey it excuses others from at least tilting their light at the ground when leaving the road and joining a shared path ?


> Don't get me wrong, I don't mean to look like I'm having a pop, because I'm not. I just don't think your reactions are the only way to deal with certain drivers/cyclists/pedestrians and I don't agree that everyone who doesn't do what you do is a downtrodden gutter-rider.



How would *you* react - with a view to changing people's perceptions ? - given that some peds / cyclists / cagers simply never engage their brains - having never been challenged about their behaviour ...

With motorists, having a video camera allows an alternative to shouting at them, but motorists conveniently have number plates to flag up on youtube, and if I lived in London, I would be able to report them to Roadsafe ..


----------



## Onket (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, I am fully aware of the way you see your actions.

Personally I see someone who makes and fits lights to his bike solely to blind other cyclists (who have lights on their bike he doesn't like) as, well, a bit odd.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 31, 2011)

Onket said:


> Yes, I am fully aware of the way you see your actions.
> 
> Personally I see someone who makes and fits lights to his bike solely to blind other cyclists (who have lights on their bike he doesn't like) as, well, a bit odd.



Well, it would seem appropriate - just as when in a car you might repeatedly dip your lights if they appear to have forgotten to do it. In most cases I'm looking to avoid collateral damage so prefer to flash at solitary riders starting from some distance away.

In general though, I have my high beam, plus my 48 LED "be seen" lights for when I ride some unlit sections of country road, and when I have to be noticed by cars on main roads, and it's annoying to have to mechanically re-aim them - hence the idea of adding the extra one.

I'm not kidding about how insanely bright these idiots' lights are.  Last winter I encountered one solitary 10 watt "Magicshine" lamp. I predict a lot more this year. I have certainly seen a lot more 1 and 3 watt ones already.

The idea is simply to make them consider how their lights affect others.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 31, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> The idea is simply to make them consider how their lights affect others.


I think your methods might be a little disconnected from your aims, sorry to say.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 31, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I think your methods might be a little disconnected from your aims, sorry to say.


The alternative is foul language within earshot of all sorts of other people - and I'm guilty of that too ...

The clueless n00bs with less insane lights just get me shielding my eyes in an exaggerated fashion.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 31, 2011)

Slightly fewer ninjas on the path this evening than this time next year - more cyclists in total and you have to be pretty thick not to pick up a set of cheap lights given how they're sold everywhere these days.

I was sufficiently pissed-off to flash maybe 3 clueless strobers on the path - and on one occaision revealed a bonus ninja into the bargain. I shouted "ninja" at all the ninjas


----------



## colacubes (Oct 31, 2011)

Rubbish.  Large part of Kennington Road shut off so had to take a diversion and then my peddle snapped


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 31, 2011)

i have flashing lights, and they are aimed at eye level, not the road. Because i use them to be seen, not to see.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 31, 2011)

Haven't cycled into work for about 5 days now.  Starting to feel lethargic.  It sucks.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 1, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> i have flashing lights, and they are aimed at eye level, not *the road*. Because i use them to be seen, not to see.



These are on a semi-illuminated shared path.



If I was riding on one of Boris's superhighways I would have 10 watts of strobing LEDs front and back - and more - instead of what is actually needed on a path covered with fallen leaves and branches - 6 watts of static LEDs aimed at the ground (my dipped beam)


----------



## Crispy (Nov 1, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


>



Is that all it is? You'd think they were pointing D-cell magiltes in your face, the way you tell it. A little acceptance and live-and-let-live will do wonders for your state of mind.


----------



## turing test (Nov 1, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Is that all it is? You'd think they were pointing D-cell magiltes in your face, the way you tell it. A little acceptance and live-and-let-live will do wonders for your state of mind.


Yeah, but it would slow this thread down way to much 

You sound like a ninja btw!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 1, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Is that all it is? You'd think they were pointing D-cell magiltes in your face, the way you tell it. A little acceptance and live-and-let-live will do wonders for your state of mind.


And blinkers ?

I have quite poor night vision. As I said, it isn't just that I find the strobing lights unpleasant, these clueless n00bs are likely to encounter all sorts of hazards on the path and actually have lights suitable to see them, but choose instead to use them in an ineffective way. Last winter there were people riding on the path when there were icy patches to avoid with their lights on strobe.

You hardly need anything brighter than an old-school two cell EverReady to help others see you ...


----------



## turing test (Nov 1, 2011)

I had a nice ride to and from work. First off let me mention today was Melborne Cup so today on the way in I saw this dude dressed up like a jockey-very funny but I promise you he didn't weight 50k. Also on the way home there were lots of dressed up women (well mostly girls) with fasinators in their hair and expensive dresses on-and lots of drunk people.

On the way in I counted 5 water dragons. One of them I scared badly and it did a swan dive into the pond swimming away like Thorpe if he had a tail. Also nobody freaked out when I rode down the dirt hill. I did a couple extra loops in the park cycling 43 minutes in.

On the way home for some reason I got a bug up my ass and hit it pretty hard. I guess I saw a guy on a road bike up ahead to run down, which I did though it was hard work. Until we hit a little bit of incline, then he came back like a dog. He went the same way I do which is a slight variation from the marked route which includes a bit more hill, I said something nice to him when I passed, which he responded to nicely.

Inspite of hammering I still got my full 112 for a weekday and my legs do feel like they had some work. Now if only I could drop about 3 k ...


----------



## Crispy (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok, fair point. So, if your aim is to educate and inform, how does getting angry and shining lights in their faces going to help?


----------



## jusali (Nov 1, 2011)

Roads seem to be getting more and more busy. Within the last year, one road I use (became rat run) has now become stationary traffic. Them motorists must be driven insane!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 1, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Ok, fair point. So, if your aim is to educate and inform, how does getting angry and shining lights in their faces going to help?



There's only a fairly limited time window. I doubt there's any scope for a poster / leaflet campaign - especially since it's dark.



0:34 in ...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 1, 2011)

Guys, how often do you true your wheels?
I'm averaging a little over100 miles per week.
Had me bike serviced, fixed a little over a month ago and already the rear wheel is untrue...


----------



## weepiper (Nov 1, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Guys, how often do you true your wheels?
> I'm averaging a little over100 miles per week.
> Had me bike serviced, fixed a little over a month ago and already the rear wheel is untrue...



Check you haven't got a broken spoke. Alternatively, if you'd been riding it buckled for a while the rim might actually be bent now meaning no matter how much you have it trued it will gradually go out of true again, in which case it's new wheel (or rebuild with a new rim) time. Or, you might have ridden off a kerb a bit too heavily or dinged it off a rock or whatever since you had it serviced.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 1, 2011)

1st November, shorts, t-shirt and no gloves. Mental.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 1, 2011)

weepiper said:


> Check you haven't got a broken spoke. Alternatively, if you'd been riding it buckled for a while the rim might actually be bent now meaning no matter how much you have it trued it will gradually go out of true again, in which case it's new wheel (or rebuild with a new rim) time. Or, you might have ridden off a kerb a bit too heavily or dinged it off a rock or whatever since you had it serviced.



Thanks.


----------



## Onket (Nov 1, 2011)

I didn't cycle today or yesterday. I can feel my belly getting larger.


----------



## turing test (Nov 2, 2011)

I saw an unfortunate incident today. I was riding along about 2 bike lengths behind this guy in a team kit on a road bike we were going about 33 kph this is on the Coronation bike path. A smallish water dragon ran from the left to the right in front of him, and he swerved and braked but hitting the poor lizard dead on. I think it’s tail came off. I should have turned around to make sure the poor thing was dead. Because we slowed down about 4 old guys on road bikes swarmed around us. I guess they were drafting me-I really didn’t know they were back there, but they are kind of lucky I didn’t swerve, might have hooked them.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2011)

Not commuting, but suggests the sort of fun you can have with a mini camera :-



... and then the remix :-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdUhOKBt_dc


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 2, 2011)

Both tyres punctured.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2011)

Sounds like you might need to compromise speed (lightness) for punture proof-ness.

What caused them ?


----------



## turing test (Nov 2, 2011)

I toothy lizard most likely.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2011)

British squirls can be pretty vicious too.


----------



## turing test (Nov 2, 2011)

But do they have Sharp Teeth? Maybe Masahiko's flat was more of a snake bite rather than a squirrel bite?

My serious advice is he should buy some new tyres, and/or hit stuff in the road less hard.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 2, 2011)

haven't a clue what caused 'em,
getting better tyres tonight i think, something sturdy - don;t enjoy riding fast in the rain...
or maybe i need to invest in a new bike!


----------



## plurker (Nov 2, 2011)

WAY slower than normal today, and tomorro, as I've had to take fromt pads out so am riding with no front brake.
Amazing how much you automatically grab for it though, even though I know each time I do it locks the wheel and I have to dismount, tkae wheel off and force the pistons apart...need to get it all replaced but skint for a few weeks so having to slow down so I can stop on the one.  Boooring.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 2, 2011)

Have somehow managed to lose my keys. Apart from the obvious house keys being lost I've also lost the key to my locker at work. That means no change of clothes or a shower. Fuckit


----------



## turing test (Nov 2, 2011)

I really putzed in this morning. I left the flat late, and didn’t do any extra loops either. Sorry no water dragon count today. 
What’s worse is my parents are in town, which means the rest of my week will be in disorder. I was just starting to feel normal on the bike again.


----------



## Onket (Nov 3, 2011)

Shower gel has gone from the shower so I could only have a rinse in there today. Not ideal.

Also, despite some recent tinkering, my rear brakes remain clamped to the rim after I release the handle, so I am pedaling against them, and wearing the blocks down quicker.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2011)

proper chucking it down so took it slow still had to avoid idiots in traffic jumping red lights so they can get 10 yds closer to shopping while still in traffic


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 3, 2011)

Onket said:


> Also, despite some recent tinkering, my rear brakes remain clamped to the rim after I release the handle, so I am pedaling against them, and wearing the blocks down quicker.



You may want to bend the return springs or set them in a different hole, as well as oiling the cable.


----------



## Onket (Nov 3, 2011)

Cheers for that, I'll have a look.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 3, 2011)

Big mistake, not feeling up to cycling today, so took the bus, and after Waiting. 10 minutes for it and sitting in traffic all the way to euston, now going to be late. How do non-cyclists bear life in London?


----------



## plurker (Nov 3, 2011)

had an off last night. As per my post above I'd disabled my front brakes .
Sod's fucking law then I guess, but a car pulls out in front of me in the wet then, completely ignoring his give way sign.  Rear wheel locked, down I went. Elbows lacerated to fcuk, hips bruised to buggery. Bike's okay, I think. Car driver stopped, looked, then floored it away. Cocks.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 3, 2011)

Ouch! Glad it wasn't any worse 
You'll ride with two sets of brakes in future though won't you


----------



## turing test (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry, that sounds like a pretty shitty crash. At least nothing broken.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 3, 2011)

I have something similar at the moment. Shop hasn't contacted me about a new rigid fork, so I can't fit my front disc and I'm spoiling my black front rim with the old brakes, with a BB7 disc on the rear - so trying to use as much back brake as possible. Tricky to get right ...


----------



## plurker (Nov 3, 2011)

Crispy said:


> You'll ride with two sets of brakes in future though won't you


heh, too right. Only held of getting them fixed as I'm on holiday soon and need to save the ££!!

But yeah, nothing broken, and I'm still here


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 3, 2011)

plurker said:


> had an off last night. As per my post above I'd disabled my front brakes .
> Sod's fucking law then I guess, but a car pulls out in front of me in the wet then, completely ignoring his give way sign. Rear wheel locked, down I went. Elbows lacerated to fcuk, hips bruised to buggery. Bike's okay, I think. Car driver stopped, looked, then floored it away. Cocks.



Glad you're okay!!


----------



## fredfelt (Nov 3, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> ...How do non-cyclists bear life...



Judging by the comments pages of the local press they blame the cycle lobby for all their troubles.  This makes them feel better. For a non-cyclist the cycle lobby is:



> A group of people whose sole aim is the wanton destruction of motor vehicles, their right to enter cities, and therefore the gradual strangling of commerce in that city to the point that civilisation descends into an anarchic post-apocalyptic future where no shops can ever sell anything to anyone because they are unable to get their purchases home.
> The cycling lobby carries political weight disproportionate to its position as representative of a minority activity. Its aims are misguided, based on lies about the environment and global warming and a hatred of anything with an internal combustion engine. It has succeeded in turning every city in the UK into no-go areas for cars, taken over completely by only people on bikes, who have been given vast swathes of available road to effortlessly glide through those cities without being stopped by the police for going through red lights.
> For further reading see any local newspaper website comments page.


----------



## Onket (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2011)

bit wet again but should be better tomorrow
got pair of mudguards for £6.99 from field and trek, also in sports direct shops i think


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2011)

oh and 
*DJ Your Commute​*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TCxyIKYJ-xo
can't embed


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 3, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> You may want to bend the return springs or set them in a different hole, as well as oiling the cable.



Not oil! Use a grease like Shimano SIS-SP4 and then very sparingly.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 3, 2011)

DownwardDog said:


> Not oil! Use a grease like Shimano SIS-SP4 and then very sparingly.



I always use a light oil on cables. Grease is too thick and picks up grit more easily.


----------



## turing test (Nov 4, 2011)

It was very nice today. The sun was out, in fact it’s almost warm enough to require short pants. Since the sun was out there were a number of dragons out. I counted 9 but I might have double counted one or two. There is also a really young Ibis that hangs out at the same spot everyday. I can tell he/she is young because it’s not completely covered in shit yet. Also it’s bill isn’t full length. 

The steep little off road section I ride up and down to and from work has been blocked off by some orange plastic barrier. You know the plastic crap that comes in a roll and gets stretched between stuff to block things. No doubt some wowser worried about my safety and the safety of others. To bad the wowser didn’t fix the bloody dangerous intersection that my little cut through avoids. I think I may have to give the orange barrier a treatment on the way home. 

And just to chime in on the oil vs grease debate I always use grease on my cables. Really the only thing I oil is my chain.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 4, 2011)

I think some cables claim to be never-lube.

I'm fixing a colleague's bike and I think the inner gear wires say something about PTFE, based on that, I suppose TF2 PTFE lube ?

I seem to remember from my motorcycling days that there was an issue with thick oils freezing in bigger cables at higher speeds ... but people used to do things with plasticine cups - I think you can actually buy a gizmo..



Grease instinctively sounds right because it's slow moving and needs to stay where it is, but in practice, mine get whatever I have in my hand at the time - meaning wet chain lube - and perhaps more often than they might otherwise need it.

EDIT :-

Just twigged it's likely to depend on the local climate.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 4, 2011)

PTFE is teflon. It doesn't need additional lube.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2011)

Not as wet as last night. New pedals finally on (ta masahiko ) and they are ace. Proper toe clips = new muscles being worked  

...and no slipping and bruising my ankles any more, my old pedals were in a shit state!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 4, 2011)

I was over-dressed. I really must get better at understanding temperature and weather conditions.

I'm a bit snotty though so that skewed my judgement.


----------



## turing test (Nov 4, 2011)

Someone tore down the orange plastic barrier before I could get to it. Emasculated me they did.

I wonder how long it will take for a proper barrier to go up.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 4, 2011)

Is it blocking a "desire path", or some sort of "traffic calming" ?


----------



## turing test (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't know what you mean by a desire path.

I am afraid a diagram is the only way to explain this effectively.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 4, 2011)

http://www.stoweboyd.com/post/790960395/social-trails


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 4, 2011)

http://bristolcars.blogspot.com/2011/10/diracs-antipermeability-hypothesis.html


----------



## turing test (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah it's a desired path then. However the context is a bit different.


----------



## turing test (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry about the shitty diagram btw.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 4, 2011)

So they think your brakes might fail and you end up in the road ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 4, 2011)

I've decided I *am* pissed off with pedestrians who choose to walk on the Bristol to Bath path during the rush hour in bad conditions without even a hint of something light coloured or reflective.

I was shouting at the ninja cyclists this evening and found it a strain not to shout at the peds too.

I wouldn't dream of doing it. I wear my hi-vis and even have a spare and very weak flashing red light on my rucksack and swing a torch.

Perhaps a coincidence, but pretty well all the cyclists I'm encountering have made a bit of an effort regarding aiming their lights better, but there are still some with perfectly good lights being wasted when they should be aiming at the fallen leaves on the path. One of them veered into my path at a narrow section.


----------



## turing test (Nov 5, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> So they think your brakes might fail and you end up in the road ?



I bet it's more that they are worried about erosion.  That, or people making bad mistakes with MS paint.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 5, 2011)

turing test said:


> That, or people making bad mistakes with MS paint.





You're a prime candidate for a handlebar camera.


----------



## turing test (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh dear


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 5, 2011)

It's not that bad ...

9 months down the line and I've even stopped hoarding all the video from every commute.


----------



## turing test (Nov 5, 2011)

Hmmm before we go for a ride together my wife gives me dirty looks for writing down how long I rode the day before.

A video camera might lead to divorce.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 5, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I was shouting at the ninja cyclists this evening and found it a strain not to shout at the peds too.



With the greatest respect that does make you seem like a nutter GG.

If someone rode past me and shouted "Ninja" I wouldn't the foggiest idea what they were on about.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 5, 2011)

.


----------



## turing test (Nov 7, 2011)

Except for one little incident I had a nice ride in today, counting 6 dragons. I think they were mostly staying in the shade as 3 of them were someplace I had not seen them before. 

It was hot again and I guess I am going to have to start brining water with me. I usually only go about 45 minutes so I sort of assume I can go that long without a sip, but today I was pretty dried out. 

The incident-this Fausto wannabe overtook me way to close and too fast on the road before the coro bike path. Because we came to an intersection about 100 meters afterwards I had a chance to tell him so. Naturally, he was very defensive going on about how he rode in a peloton and so he knew what was appropriate. What a tool. And he had on white tube socks. If you’re going to drop several thousand on a plastic bike, buy some proper socks to go with it. I had the last laugh, on Coro I over took him, naturally he wouldn’t have that so as he rode by me (at a proper distance) I told him he was doing much better.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 7, 2011)

I experienced a new Audi phenomenon this morning (young chap in a *small* one) as I made my way through the posh estate near to where I work. The residents are considered so lacking in mutual respect, they installed speed bumps.

I was on my way through at a sensible pace when I got a "beep! beep!" - to which I responded with a friendly vee sign, then a bit further on it was "You aren't driving a car !"

No shit Sherlock, and if I had been, I would have been driving it a lot more slowly.

If I hadn't been running late due to being held up by half a mile of cagers earlier, I might have stopped to allow him to tell me I also didn't pay "road tax" ...

The fly in the ointment was that the main road was clear so he didn't overtake me only to sit at the end of a queue.


----------



## turing test (Nov 7, 2011)

I just changed both tyres.  Nasty wire ones.  My thumb hurts, with a big blister forming on the right one.

Plus I got greasy.
Fucking bicycles.


----------



## Onket (Nov 7, 2011)

I was dreading this morning. Only cycled twice last week cos I was so tired all the time.

Turns out it was fine. Dry. No wait for shower.

Need to find out what time Ruskin Park closes though, cos I don't fancy cycling round it again like I had to on Friday evening.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 7, 2011)

i dismantled my bike and cleaned everything, then managed to put it all back together again. I was quite suprised by how easy it all was, and now it feels like new. 

ace


----------



## ddraig (Nov 7, 2011)

nice and dry today only hiccups were the ridiculous amount of vans lorries and cars in the pedestrianised area after 9am again and my new rear mudguard going all floppy and  rubbing against the wheel!
had to turn it round and rest on the crossbar


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 7, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> i dismantled my bike and cleaned everything, then managed to put it all back together again. I was quite suprised by how easy it all was, and now it feels like new.
> 
> ace


hang on..
"easy" isn't the right word... "not a nightmare", is more appropriate


----------



## Onket (Nov 7, 2011)

ddraig said:


> my <snip> mudguard going all floppy and rubbing against the wheel!
> had to turn it round and rest on the crossbar



Never heard it called a mudguard before, mate.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 7, 2011)

Just ordered a new bike. This makes me very happy.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 7, 2011)

Onket said:


> Never heard it called a mudguard before, mate.



What do you call them ?


----------



## Onket (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 7, 2011)

oops OIC ... how un-Urban of me.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 7, 2011)

if in doubt, its probably a knob joke.


----------



## Onket (Nov 7, 2011)

http://lambeth.coop/Services/Environment/ParksGreenSpaces/Parks/ParksOpeningTimes.htm

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/oldmap.s...earchp=oldsearch.srf&ax=530443&ay=173674&lm=0

Looks like I'll have to go around the edge of the park as the only other option is the traffic & bus route frenzy down Coldharbour Lane, through Camberwell and onwards. 

Unless anyone knows if it's possible to sneak through the Kings Hospital site from Southwell Rd on to Bessemer Rd?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 7, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> if in doubt, its probably a knob joke.


bum joke!


----------



## Onket (Nov 7, 2011)

Speaking of which-



Crispy said:


> It doesn't need additional lube.


----------



## girasol (Nov 7, 2011)

some headwind and a bit of a slog this morning, but got my fastest time ever on the way home by 2 minutes!  Yeah, got lucky with traffic lights too and the usual headwind wasn't there.  But there it is, a new personal record.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm starting to be bothered by ninja pedestrians almost as much as clueless psychlists.

The best one - walking along the middle of admittedly the quietest of roads - was pushing a buggy with a phone wedged between ear and right shoulder - was I wrong to try to point out her stupidity loudly enough for the person on the other end to hear ?


----------



## girasol (Nov 7, 2011)

yes


----------



## turing test (Nov 8, 2011)

It was a nice ride today, though I over slept and had to curtain the extra loops I usually do. Never the less I managed to count 6 water dragons three of which were hanging out in a grassy area next to the pond where I normally see the majority of them. I had no problems with Fausto or any of his ilk.

The route off road “aspirational” part of my route was open today, and even better a section of the route which had been closed due to renovations is now open. Its really great because it means a very unsafe section (to narrow for two way cycling) is now avoidable. 

I do have a nasty blister on my right thumb from changing my tyres. I just poped it and I didn’t even get any good puss out. Disappointed…

I am thinking I am going to buy a used road bike that a guy from a club I have ridden with is selling. It’s an aluminum Fuji with Campagnolo 10 speed parts. The Campa part is important because my current road bike has Campa on it too, so I can swap wheels. If I do buy it then I will try to sell my current road frame for too much money, it’s a ancient rusty Colonago and some which some Fausto may want to buy to refurbish.


----------



## Onket (Nov 8, 2011)

I went the busy way home last night. It's much faster and flatter but more hectic and exhausty.

Then on the way in this morning there were more pedestrians flinging themselves into the road without looking around Denmark Hill station. One of them glared at me as if to question the fact that there was traffic on her bit of road. I'm turning into gentlegreen.


----------



## tommers (Nov 8, 2011)

Onket said:


> I'm turning into gentlegreen.



We all will eventually.


----------



## turing test (Nov 8, 2011)

As annoying as they can be I think dealing with peds in a hostile manner hurts us badly. They are our natural allies, imo. I take this philosophy seriously and go out of my way to be nice to them. Additionally remember that peds are frequently drivers themselves and they will remember if they were treated like shit by some cyclist.

That said a month or two ago one started shouting at me about going to fast. In his favour- the place where it occurred is poorly designed. He stepped out off some stairs into a blind curb just as I came by. That said it is a little bit downhill and really my grandmum who is 88 could have done the same speed, I was not pedalling and had not been pedalling.

I was nice at first and apologised, but said I cant go much slower. Which, while true was not the right thing to say. He said something rude back and I reciprocated with something like "if you want the last word then go fuck yourself." So you can't win them all. That I was going slow enough to talk to this guy tells you something.

.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 8, 2011)

Very slow traffic, approximately 15mph.
Car tries to overtake me and is right up me rear wheel.
I look behind and he's signalling at me to ride on the left hand side.
I shook my head and gave him a 'you what?!' look.
He gets real aggro.
He drives on opposite side of road and overtakes.
Cuts me up during the process.
And then stops a few metres in front, behind stationary traffic.
I rode pass and called him a tosser.

Sometimes I wonder...


----------



## turing test (Nov 8, 2011)

I hope he has his heart attack soon.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 8, 2011)

Onket said:


> http://lambeth.coop/Services/Environment/ParksGreenSpaces/Parks/ParksOpeningTimes.htm
> 
> http://www.streetmap.co.uk/oldmap.s...earchp=oldsearch.srf&ax=530443&ay=173674&lm=0
> 
> ...



here in Cardiffit is a problem as the park shuts half an hour before dusk so can be around 4ish and before some days, the park is in the middle and as you can imagine has a few paths that cut across including the Raff Trail which is a major bike/ped commute route

for the last few years cyclists have been campaigning for and finally got a trial of opening the park later during the winter months specifically for people commuting home
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/cardif...win-late-opening-at-bute-park-91466-29478388/

http://www.cardiff.gov.uk/content.asp?nav=2874&parent_directory_id=2869&id=12184&Language=


----------



## ddraig (Nov 8, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Very slow traffic, approximately 15mph.
> Car tries to overtake me and is right up me rear wheel.
> I look behind and he's signalling at me to ride on the left hand side.
> I shook my head and gave him a 'you what?!' look.
> ...



i usually give them a theatrical round of applause and shout "that got you far didn't it!"


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 8, 2011)

Onket said:


> Then on the way in this morning there were more pedestrians flinging themselves into the road without looking around Denmark Hill station. One of them glared at me as if to question the fact that there was traffic on her bit of road. I'm turning into gentlegreen.


 
Pedestrians are a right pain.

If I encountered a lot of random pedestrians I might set up a "pinger" .. though if they're on mobile phones you might want an AirZound ...


----------



## turing test (Nov 8, 2011)

Fucking with them is a mistake.

If they don't retaliate against you, they may against the next cyclist who rides by.  If you must say something to them say something helpful for your cohorts.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 8, 2011)

turing test said:


> Fucking with them is a mistake.
> 
> If they don't retaliate against you, they may against the next cyclist who rides by. If you must say something to them say something helpful for your cohorts.


My approach with incalcitrant road users is to make them think twice about taking cyclists for granted.

Like this morning as a car entered the street I was nearly at the end of - carefully avoiding the doorzone - and the driver clearly expected *me* to get out of the way when they wouldn't if I was driving my large van. They got my best scary zombie face in the windscreen. I just caught them waving me aside ...

Ploughing the same routes repeatedly, they certainly remember *me* next time. The burning circle of LEDs usually gets their attention.


----------



## turing test (Nov 8, 2011)

Today I passed a guy on one of these. He was parked in the middle of a very busy footpath and bike route, texting. This is what those horns would be good for.


----------



## girasol (Nov 8, 2011)

I actually prefer this weather for commuting to work - less cyclists on the road, and less sweating.  If I cover my ears and wear gloves it doesn't even feel cold.


----------



## turing test (Nov 8, 2011)

MM our posts got crossed. I disagree with your tactics. That said I have a very different commute from yours.


----------



## turing test (Nov 8, 2011)

girasol said:


> I actually prefer this weather for commuting to work - less cyclists on the road, and less sweating. If I cover my ears and wear gloves it doesn't even feel cold.


Yeah I like bad weather too.  I especially like to go to parks which are normally full of people on good days and then ride like hell.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 8, 2011)

Yep. The merest hint of bad weather and I have the local railway path to myself.

As I think someone else already commented, much as I like riding in shorts and tee shirts with the sun warming my head, I feel much more secure fully covered.


----------



## girasol (Nov 8, 2011)

turing test said:


> Yeah I like bad weather too. I especially like to go to parks which are normally full of people on good days and then ride like hell.



It wasn't even what I'd call 'bad' weather. It was a bit nippy, a bit drizzly with a slight breeze.   Pretty good weather if you ask me!


----------



## Onket (Nov 8, 2011)

turing test said:


> As annoying as they can be I think dealing with peds in a hostile manner hurts us badly. They are our natural allies, imo. I take this philosophy seriously and go out of my way to be nice to them. Additionally remember that peds are frequently drivers themselves and they will remember if they were treated like shit by some cyclist.
> 
> That said a month or two ago one started shouting at me about going to fast. In his favour- the place where it occurred is poorly designed. He stepped out off some stairs into a blind curb just as I came by. That said it is a little bit downhill and really my grandmum who is 88 could have done the same speed, I was not pedalling and had not been pedalling.
> 
> ...



Good post.

I think I'm just going to slow right down going along there in future.


----------



## Onket (Nov 8, 2011)

ddraig said:


> here in Cardiffit is a problem as the park shuts half an hour before dusk so can be around 4ish and before some days, the park is in the middle and as you can imagine has a few paths that cut across including the Raff Trail which is a major bike/ped commute route
> 
> for the last few years cyclists have been campaigning for and finally got a trial of opening the park later during the winter months specifically for people commuting home
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/cardif...win-late-opening-at-bute-park-91466-29478388/
> ...



Cheers for that. Good news. 

I'm not 100% sure the park I ride through has the numbers that your park does, tbh. Although it does provide a decent cut-through avoiding a nasty hill, and is for pedestrians and cyclists, I rarely see other bikes going through there.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 8, 2011)

Was it OK for me to tell off a youngster for towing a dog along a fairly busy road with no lights  ? 

His response when I asked if he "liked" the dog (i.e gave a damn about its safety if not his own), involved bestiality ...


----------



## turing test (Nov 9, 2011)

I had a nice ride in today and now am getting ready to go have dinner with one of my old office mates. I saw 12 Dragons today-a record-I did go someplace a little different where I saw the last 4.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't even witness the great toad migration these days - used to happen in February. I hope the attempts by locals to help them across the nearby road to the fishing pool has simply made the new generations choose a different route ...

(It used to be carnage even on the railway path  )


----------



## ddraig (Nov 9, 2011)

after saying to a traffic person as i went past that there were far too many vehicles on the pedestrianised area and them retorting about me cycling down it, I had to turn around and have a 'discussion' with them and correct their wrongness.
he tried arguing the toss and i offered to get him a map which shows that you are allowed to cycle down there. so he backed down and started calling me sir  hate that

there were shitloads of lorries, cars and vans as they are setting up xmas stalls and harldy anywhere to get past, even on foot. told him i appreciated that he was monitoring traffic and that it was obviously busy with the stalls being set up but that he needed to get his facts right before having a go at cyclists.


----------



## tommers (Nov 9, 2011)

Another puncture.  Bloody bike shop over the road told me the tyre had puncture protection.  Obviously doesn't cos I've had about 6 in 2 months.  Last time he gets my money.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 9, 2011)

tommers said:


> Another puncture. Bloody bike shop over the road told me the tyre had puncture protection. Obviously doesn't cos I've had about 6 in 2 months. Last time he gets my money.


What brand of tyre is it ?

How hard were you pumping it up ?

And what was actually causing the punctures ?


----------



## Onket (Nov 9, 2011)

I've got a new problem with a market stall being set up which effectively blocks the cycle route off Rye Lane. I am forced to cycle on the pavement to get round it.

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/oldmap.s...=Y&mapp=oldmap.srf&searchp=oldsearch.srf&lm=0
Highshore Road is a no through road and the junction with Rye Lane is bollarded off. The market stall fills the whole area.


----------



## tommers (Nov 9, 2011)

It's a Kenda Kadence.

I pumped it up to 100psi+

Bits of grit, small bits of glass... the usual stuff.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 9, 2011)

I suppose that's the penalty you pay for uber-light road tyres. 



> There's no Kevlar bead in these tyres, but puncture protection seems okay. In a few hundred miles of test-riding I haven't had a flat yet, and the rubber seems remarkably clear of cuts from the usual road debris.
> <...>
> While probably too narrow and light for commuting or serious loaded-up touring, the Kenda Kadence is well worth considering for your training bike or for general riding duties.



http://road.cc/content/review/41140-kenda-kadence-700x23c-tyre


----------



## turing test (Nov 9, 2011)

I broke a spoke on my front wheel on the way home.  Normally this would be no problem, but I also just put this tight wire bead tyre on the front-yesterday.  I hurt my left index finger trying to remove it this evening.  Plus my thumb still hurts from installing it.  The spoke broke because I hit something on the aspirational part of my ride-the nipple is sheared off-part on the spoke part in the rim.

I guess sometimes your the bug, and sometimes the windscreen.

btw it was all typed 1 handed


----------



## tommers (Nov 9, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I suppose that's the penalty you pay for uber-light road tyres.



Well yes.  That's my point.  He lied to me.


----------



## turing test (Nov 10, 2011)

I left about 30 minutes late today so I didn’t have time for any extra loops. The reason I was so late is because I needed to change my front wheel, and that meant I needed to adjust my brakes. I have two different spare front wheels with tyres right now and so I used the one that required the least brake fiddling to get going. That one also needed a speedo magnet put on it. It’s my oldest wheel I think-a silver 32 spoke MA2. Anyway it works, though the brakes do rub a bit. I can fix that up this evening I guess. 

So no extra loops means no water dragon count today. L BTW I nearly ran over one yesterday on the way home, the little dummy came out from behind a rock wall over on the tourist side of the bank. 

Another sort of cool thing happened. So we have these rental bikes, which look just like you r Boris bikes (I guess ours would be Campbell bikes but that doesn’t sound very good). For the last two weeks almost everyday I saw this obese school girl riding one over in QUT park or over the bik/ped bridge (coming at me). Anyway she bought herself a bike a few days ago, one of those retro womens bikes with a flat blue paint job. Maybe she won’t end up a diabetic walrus after all.


----------



## Onket (Nov 10, 2011)

'Boris Bikes' doesn't sound very good either, to be fair.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 10, 2011)

Onket said:


> 'Boris Bikes' doesn't sound very good either, to be fair.


Better than Barclays


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 10, 2011)

So warm this morning I left off my hat and rugby shirt.

I may contact the council about one particular 50 yard stretch of path where the leaves make the edges indistinct and hide all sorts of nasties - bottles are routinely dropped from the bruidge.

Coincidentally mr fixie-man (I think) who hadn't enjoyed my generosity when passing pedestrians, chose to overtake at this point - giving me the benefit of his over-used bathroom product - forcing me to spit and suggest loudly that he wasn't supposed to bathe in it ...


----------



## turing test (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok so today on the way home was strange. There was this big “corporate run” over through downtown right at the end of the work day (how corporate). They were all over the fucking place-participants, volunteers and spectators. Anyway that is all cool I am used to people using our limited park space. But I needed to do some extra loops in the park as I will not finish a day with less than 1 hour.

So I am riding along (BTW 5 water dragons this evening) and I turn a corner which I thought was a place they would not run through. No hands JRA. Now until then it was all just peripheral to me-they do events all the time in this park and I can’t pay attention to them all. 

Then this little dude cycles up to me in a yellow jacket and says “Don’t worry they wont catch you” Again no worries I figure this guy is your typical nutter.

Anyway to make a dumb story short I looked over my shoulder at 5000 people running at me. 

Then later I went to this other dudes house to by a used bike from him and he was a bit late because of the run. Unfortunately he drove up. The bike I bought is nice anyway


----------



## girasol (Nov 10, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Better than Barclays



I love these stickers , seen near my work


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 10, 2011)

how long should a chain last. And how do I know if I need a new one.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 10, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> how long should a chain last. And how do I know if I need a new one.


Depends on what sort of roads you ride on and how enthusiastically - and how well you look after it.

When I used to just plod to work and back I never cleaned my chain - just slopped all sorts of random oil on it and it seemed to last years.

Now I've doubled my mileage and actually seek out gritty country lanes, even with at least attempting to clean it I'm lucky if I get 4 months from a chain (about 1200 miles). I've learned to replace the chain when it starts to feel rough - in theory prolonging the life of the cassette.

If you wait until it starts jumping off, you'll need to replace the cassette too ...

If you're meticulous with cleaning the whole transmission every week you can get much longer life from it.


----------



## turing test (Nov 10, 2011)

What GG said.  My advice it so keep your chain clean.


----------



## Onket (Nov 10, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Coincidentally mr fixie-man (I think) who hadn't enjoyed my generosity when passing pedestrians, chose to overtake at this point - giving me the benefit of his over-used bathroom product - forcing me to spit and suggest loudly that he wasn't supposed to bathe in it ...



Nutter.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 10, 2011)

Onket said:


> Nutter.



"mustn't grumble"


----------



## Onket (Nov 10, 2011)

Try it for a bit.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 10, 2011)

The ninja quotient is way up again.

And two strobers very nearly had me off my bike - fully blinded me in an unlit section of the railway path so I dropped off the edge.


----------



## turing test (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow, I set a new record today counting *17 lizards*. One was over on the tourist side (Southbank) doing what tourist do over there, standing in the middle of the path looking confused. The other 16 were in QUT park either around the lake or one of the two new places I have started going for them. One (near the lake) was a baby, only as big as my thumb. Aww Cute

Otherwise no interesting issues/happenings. The tube socks Fausto passed me again in about the same area, this time he over took correctly. I saw the fat girl again still on her new bike, and the park was a little bit more crowded than I like.

Last night I bought a used roadbike to replace my current antique which I am getting bored with (anybody want a 1988 steel Colonago?). The new one comes with KeO pedals. I have always used Looks so I was happy. Then I got the bike home and went to take the pedals off (to replace them with my old style Looks) and that is when I discovered those shits at Look made KeO’s so you need an 8 MM hex wrench to get them off. The axel will not accept a pedal wrench. What are these Frogs thinking?!?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 11, 2011)

If you're going to ride a bike without mudguards in the rain, probably best not to wear light-coloured shorts.


----------



## turing test (Nov 11, 2011)

Meh, those look baggy.  For the real genital view you need tight ones.


----------



## turing test (Nov 12, 2011)

This seems to be the biggest thread I have ever slain.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 12, 2011)

24 hours ....

I have something to offer.

How much time is reasonable to spend fixing your bike on a weekly basis ?
For years I only commuted, and rode my bike into the ground and then had someone else fix it all at once, but these days I seem to spend over an hour every Saturday morning - usually a lot more.

Today I replaced the chain and had to borrow my back cantilever brakes for the front because I stripped the thread on the front one's cable clamp last week and it was too hairy to leave as it was - I may well actually be descending a couple of hills tomorrow - one of them a 25 percenter :-



Basically I'm mechanically rather inept and I keep doing it wrong and have to start over ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 12, 2011)

What was my last sentence ?

I give up.

The new chain I put on today is jumping like mad - only 1,000 to 1500 miles on chain and cassette - so I'm putting the old one back on and I suppose I'll just have to ride the combo until it's really awful then fit the new chain *and* the cassette sitting on my desk.



Searching my email I see I fitted the new chain and cassette back in April, so it seems I left it far too long ... so more like 2,500 miles - well over a year's wear for me in the old days ...


----------



## turing test (Nov 13, 2011)

I have done a bit over the last few days too. The bike I bought had really stiff brakes + they were laced with the rear operated by the left lever. I am used to the other way around. I skidded pretty hard at least three times when I rode it yesterday before re lacing them. Now they are set up properly (for me) with new housing and cables and they are ace. Also my mate gave me some new tape that he had hanging around. I don't much care for the colour (light blue) but hey it *is* brand new.

I also had a problem with the chain skipping in the largest, 53/12 combination. I worked out that 1 tooth was bent meaning that the chain didn't engage the tooth. I bent it slightly back and now it runs fine.


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 13, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> 24 hours ....
> 
> I have something to offer.
> 
> ...



An hour a week seems like a lot. What are you doing and why don't you have a torque wrench?


----------



## turing test (Nov 13, 2011)

torque wrench? That shit costs money.

I was looking at cycling news about electric shifting. Oh what a fucking pain. Can we please keep it simple people?!


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 13, 2011)

turing test said:


> torque wrench? That shit costs money.



Halfords do a 6-80 with a lifetime guarantee for about 60 quid. That's cheaper than stripping your shit as GG seems wont to do.



turing test said:


> I was looking at cycling news about electric shifting. Oh what a fucking pain. Can we please keep it simple people?!



Shimano do Di2 electronic shifting on the Ultegra gruppo now. One of the guys in my club has it and it's pretty sweet. You can connect it to your PC and program different shift patterns.


----------



## turing test (Nov 13, 2011)

How Much does Di2 cost?

What? I can connect it to a computer? Thanks for that but I use those computers at work.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 13, 2011)

DownwardDog said:


> An hour a week seems like a lot. What are you doing and why don't you have a torque wrench?


You need quite a dainty one for bike bits and know how to use it. I'm just not a natural mechanic.
I'm only using cantilever brakes on the front because I stripped the threads on the fork so couldn't fit the front disc brake. 

No one ever uses a torque wrench on brake cable clamps so far as I know. I bet Campag ones have steel clamps - it was a Shimano one I've had on for about 7 years - the original 11 year old Avid one I've swapped over from the back has worn bushes, but is much chunkier.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 13, 2011)

Gawd ... I was worried I wouldn't get home. I'm seriously lurgified - 37 miles with a few hills, but I walked most of them.

I put on a bit of speed for the last few miles though - rather than get stuck behind this twat with a hideous hi viz yellow rucksack. Him turning on a brain-piercing built-in flashing rear light when it wasn't even dusk was the final straw.

By the end of the ride, the knackered chain started jumping on the knackered cassette, so both new parts will be fitted next Saturday.


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 14, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> No one ever uses a torque wrench on brake cable clamps so far as I know. I bet Campag ones have steel clamps - it was a Shimano one I've had on for about 7 years - the original 11 year old Avid one I've swapped over from the back has worn bushes, but is much chunkier.



The Park web site has a very handy guide on how much torque to put on every bit of a bike.

http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/torque-specifications-and-concepts

Just buy a Park TW and use that, your stripping days will be over.


----------



## turing test (Nov 14, 2011)

GG's a stripper?  God who'd pay for that!


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 14, 2011)

turing test said:


> How Much does Di2 cost?



Shifters (STI and bar end), derailleurs, cables, charger come to about A$2,000. I'm thinking about it...

E2A: good review of Ultegra Di2 here:
http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/08/10/ultegra-di2-electronic-shifting-ride-review-video-tech-report/

It does seem like a genuine step forward.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 14, 2011)

I think perhaps I need a plumber ...


----------



## Crispy (Nov 14, 2011)

(plumbing spam removed)


----------



## hiccup (Nov 14, 2011)

Zoomed in through the drizzle on my shiny new bike 

Now fretting about having to leave it locked up in the bikesheds...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Zoomed in through the drizzle on my shiny new bike
> 
> Now fretting about having to leave it locked up in the bikesheds...



Maybe buy a second, cheap, but heavy chain and padlock to keep at work ?

In my case, apart from my bike probably looking mad enough to be unappealing, my work bike shed is very safe and it's when I park it in town that's the problem.


----------



## Herbsman. (Nov 14, 2011)

DownwardDog said:


> Shimano do Di2... You can connect it to your PC and program different shift patterns.



WTF?!

Just read the review... amazing.

I did a 3-race series in Sutton Coldfield in the summer... 3rd & 4th category race, and there was a rider with Di2. WTF?


----------



## ExtraRefined (Nov 14, 2011)

The traffic on my commute has got unbearable over the last two weeks, need to find a different route. I'm probably filtering for about 3 miles out of 7 now which can't be doing good things for my life expectancy.


----------



## turing test (Nov 14, 2011)

Herbsman. said:


> WTF?!
> 
> Just read the review... amazing.
> 
> I did a 3-race series in Sutton Coldfield in the summer... 3rd & 4th category race, and there was a rider with Di2. WTF?



So how did he do?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 14, 2011)

ExtraRefined said:


> The traffic on my commute has got unbearable over the last two weeks, need to find a different route. I'm probably filtering for about 3 miles out of 7 now which can't be doing good things for my life expectancy.



Have you tried http://www.cyclestreets.net/ ?


----------



## Herbsman. (Nov 14, 2011)

turing test said:


> So how did he do?


No idea. Just think it's odd to have such astronomically expensive components in the second lowest category of road racing.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Nov 14, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Have you tried http://www.cyclestreets.net/ ?



Yeah, got the app installed on my phone and everything  The problem is that I've got to cross a dual carriageway and a railway line, and avoid some steep hills, all of which seriously limit my ability to take back streets.


----------



## Onket (Nov 14, 2011)

Crispy said:


> (plumbing spam removed)


----------



## turing test (Nov 14, 2011)

Ye





Herbsman. said:


> No idea. Just think it's odd to have such astronomically expensive components in the second lowest category of road racing.


Yeah me too-a fool and their money ect...

While it's a marketing success for Shimano I think it basically will mean paying more for stuff which is harder to fix.


----------



## ringo (Nov 14, 2011)

Got shifted to working 8:30am til 4:30pm so now coming in half an hour earlier. Downside is there seems to be a little bit more traffic at this time, upside is that I'm finally rid of the annoying twonk who jumps the lights and then wobbles slowly in front of everybody so they have to overtake him, to be be repeated all the way up the main road. Bliss.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 14, 2011)

Onket said:


>





gentlegreen said:


> I think perhaps I need a plumber ...





Crispy said:


> (plumbing spam removed)


 .


----------



## Onket (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, I saw that. But did gg really post spam?!


----------



## weepiper (Nov 14, 2011)

Onket said:


> Yes, I saw that. But did gg really post spam?!



no, some newbie with a name like 'plumbing solutions' or some such shit. The whole post's gone


----------



## Onket (Nov 14, 2011)

I see. Cheers.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Nov 14, 2011)

I wonder if someone's automatically grepping the web for "I need a plumber" posts and responding. A disturbing thought.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 14, 2011)

ExtraRefined said:


> I wonder if someone's automatically grepping the web for "I need a plumber" posts and responding. A disturbing thought.


nah, gg was replying to the spammer.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Nov 14, 2011)

DownwardDog said:


> Halfords do a 6-80 with a lifetime guarantee for about 60 quid. That's cheaper than stripping your shit as GG seems wont to do.



The only times I've known cyclists to use a torque wrench is when carbon fibre is involved. Generally you don't need to tighten anything up enough that you should need to worry about stripping threads, and in fact the correct values are not easy to come by. I've only got one from when I used to do car maintenance and rarely use it.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 14, 2011)

Been moved to a new shop - in the city and surrounded by tramworks etc.  so fancied a test ride in today seeing as I now have new shorts and waterproof overtrousers.  Anyway, I could tell immediately that I hadn't been on my bike for almost three weeks.  Fair knackered me and there are no real hills.  Although there are a fair few long, dragging uphill bits.


----------



## Onket (Nov 14, 2011)

I couldn't face getting on the bike today.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 14, 2011)

Expense, expense ...

My lights started dimming when I was half a mile from home - only bought the battery last year and I'm sure I haven't used much juice since I last charged it.

I may try a different supplier this time.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 14, 2011)

Boris biked across town. Those bikes are silly.


----------



## turing test (Nov 14, 2011)

It was a nice ride today, I went to the uni with my wife then cycled back the other way to my own job. I did an extra loop in the graveyard I used to ride in over near UQ so all told I did 1 hour before work. I counted 8 water dragons. One of whom got sort of scared and then waddled along next to my front wheel for a few seconds. I saw the fat girl with the new bike, and yesterday on the way home I saw her coming in the other direction for the first time. 

Unfortunately, I am afraid I may have to divorce my wife. This morning while we were getting the bikes out of the garage she told me she wants to rotate the drop bars on her road bike 90 degrees so they stick up. I have been telling her for 11 years to get a bike that fits her and now it’s come to this.


----------



## girasol (Nov 15, 2011)

Never give a bored cyclist a roll of reflective tape! My bike looks like it's an extra in Thron. A yellow one. 

I really felt the cold yesterday so today I wrapped up warm, which resulted in me feeling too hot after 10 minutes.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 15, 2011)

The Mercedes that has been illegally parked in a green-painted cycle lane at work recently appears to have a VED disc that expired two weeks ago....


----------



## fredfelt (Nov 15, 2011)

turing test said:


> It was a nice ride today, I went to the uni with my wife then cycled back the other way to my own job. I did an extra loop in the graveyard I used to ride in over near UQ so all told I did 1 hour before work. I counted 8 water dragons. One of whom got sort of scared and then waddled along next to my front wheel for a few seconds. I saw the fat girl with the new bike, and yesterday on the way home I saw her coming in the other direction for the first time.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am afraid I may have to divorce my wife. This morning while we were getting the bikes out of the garage she told me she wants to rotate the drop bars on her road bike 90 degrees so they stick up. I have been telling her for 11 years to get a bike that fits her and now it’s come to this.



Maybe save your marriage and get her a bike for Christmas.

FWIW - I rode very slowly in today - saving my energy for a 2k erg test.  I'm looking to get a PB today.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 15, 2011)

Touch wood it was just my charger playing up. I woke up at midnight an it showed a green LED so I started charging again and the red light didn't go out again for several hours ...


----------



## turing test (Nov 15, 2011)

BigPhil said:


> Maybe save your marriage and get her a bike for Christmas.


Yeah that might be a good idea.  Probably cost less, less stress, ect


----------



## ddraig (Nov 15, 2011)

nice and crisp this morn
saw another cyclist totally wipe out on the pedestrianised area (that we are allowed to cycle on) his crank totally snapped and he flew off! i picked his crank and pedal up and made sure he was ok. mostly in shock and obviously then had to walk off with his bike


----------



## Onket (Nov 15, 2011)

Ouch.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 15, 2011)

Was it one of those fancy new hollow ones ?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 15, 2011)

yeah made a few people stop and look
no other fucker helped him tho
said he was alright

not sure if it was hollow but was quite light when i picked it up and he had those fancy pedals and shoes


----------



## Crispy (Nov 15, 2011)

Police ticketing red light jumpers on Aldersgate this morning. One spotter, two catchers further down the road. They had half a dozen cyclists queued up all being ticketed. Efficient system!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 15, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Police ticketing red light jumpers on Aldersgate this morning. One spotter, two catchers further down the road. They had half a dozen cyclists queued up all being ticketed. Efficient system!


Good to hear. Hopefully they'll do the cars too. ?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 15, 2011)

Cold.
But not balaclava weather yet...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 16, 2011)

Had no major encounters on the roads, then a pleasant ride through the woods and park ...

Then the *hell* that is the Bristol to Bath path during the rush hour in a world where clueless n00bs are sold very bright bike lights without any instruction on how to adjust the angle and mode when going from illuminated city streets to poorly-lit shared paths. On the path, the ninjas are only slightly more stupid than the pedestrians wearing dark clothing.

If you can spot a single correctly used bike light in this video, please let me know.



I'm in the both fortunate and *un*fortunate position of travelling in the opposite direction to nearly everyone else.

My flash button is going back on this weekend.


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2011)

I have some poo on my front wheel.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 16, 2011)

ych a fi, grim
how do u plan to remove it? kettle/cup of hot water from a distance i reckon


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2011)

If it doesn't come off on the way home, yeah.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 16, 2011)

I hope you have mudguards.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 16, 2011)

knobbly tires or smooth?


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2011)

Road tyres on a hybrid. It looks like I'll need a knife to carve it out.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 16, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Police ticketing red light jumpers on Aldersgate this morning. One spotter, two catchers further down the road. They had half a dozen cyclists queued up all being ticketed. Efficient system!


How did the catchers stop the cyclists just fucking off?
the police have tried to tell me to stop on three occasions. Twice as you mention, and once it was a plain clothes one on a boris bike. Each time I just carried on and ignored them.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 16, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> How did the catchers stop the cyclists just fucking off?



Polite middle class boys and girls who always respect and obey police, I'd have thought.


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2011)

I hope you weren't jumping lights, jousty.


----------



## girasol (Nov 16, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Cold.
> But not balaclava weather yet...



I ordered one online last night


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 16, 2011)

Onket said:


> I hope you weren't jumping lights, jousty.


only when its clear, and then in a slow and controlled manor. Unless I am completely shit faced.


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2011)

I've not cycled shitfaced for ages, thankfully.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 16, 2011)

Last night cycling home was the first time since last winter that I haven't had to strip off half my clothes after 5 mins b'cos i've been so hot and sweaty. Was kind of nice being a bit chilly for once. I like cycling in this weather. Morning's in particular are really lovely with the sun and the mist, especially on days when I get to cycle along the canal


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 16, 2011)

I feel more secure dressed up for the cold- but then there are more hazards to contend with  - not that I get into much trouble - if anything, if you have good lights, a grey day make it easier to be seen - in the doorzone or whatever ... and in fact people don't quite know what they're dealing with when I bear down on them.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 16, 2011)

The light drizzle this evening meant fewer cyclists and disproportionately fewer idiots.
The only real fly in the ointment was a tosser in a car who pointlessly overtook me even though I had my arm out to turn right - actually I use my *fist* these days.

It was fun to pull zombie faces at the rat-runners in the country lane I use - and my lihght seems to unsettle them so they slow down a bit in any case.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 16, 2011)

On the way to work I was pulled up at a red traffic light (on the green man cycle) when a middle-aged guy on a hybrid with a hi-vis waistcoat on teetered slowly past me in a high gear right into the middle of the junction, then stopped  Then when the lights changed he was in the wrong gear to get moving quickly. I burned him off and shouted at him as I passed that if he must jump red lights he should do it faster than that. Twonk.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 16, 2011)

Note to self:  winter gloves _post haste._

Other than that I got smoked by a middle aged man, but managed to keep up with him once we hit a hill.  God knows how, 'cos I'm fat as fuck.  As soon as it levelled off again he disappeared into the distance.

Was my first proper commute in three weeks and good to be back on it.    Longer than usual because I deviated to try the second half of what will be my homeward commute as of next week._
_


----------



## turing test (Nov 17, 2011)

*Today it was overcast and a little bit cooler than usual.  I counted 9 lizards.  I didn’t do much extra because I was planning on meeting someone for dinner after work, unfortunately that fell through.  Anyway I got plenty of exercise yesterday having don 90 minutes more with my mate Steve including a ride up the Coot, then cycling in (8 lizards yesterday).  *

*Now for the daily whinge.  So the park I go through is the QUT botanical gardens and somehow through an agreement with the city QUT gets to rent it out to promoters putting on festivals.  The leave the bike/foot path open which is the main thoroughfare but close most other parts of the park with a big 9 foot tall fence.  The damned fence takes up about 2 feet of the path on one side.  Additionally they always cover the fence with black plastic which is opaque.  Obviously it’s ugly.  It’s bad enough that these people are taking over a city park which thousands of people use every day, but then to make it unattractive-really just stinks.   *


----------



## Crispy (Nov 17, 2011)

Lights went green, motorbike turned left from the right hand side of the advance zone, ran into the front of the lead cyclist, knocked him off his bike, ruined his wheel, then sped off with his middle finger in the air. Cunt.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2011)

Crazy that they don't restrict bus lane / ASL privileges to motorcycles under a certain size.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 17, 2011)

Motorbikes have NO ASL priveleges, AFAIK


----------



## turing test (Nov 18, 2011)

My wife had some business at QUT so she rode with me to work. On the way there we ran into a young guy who just finished his PhD in her department so they chatted and I rode along behind them, he smelled kind of funny. It usually takes Post Docs a few years before they start to smell. 

Anyway he turned off and so we got to the botanical gardens. 

At first at the lake there weren't many lizards, only 4 out and two of those were on the opposite bank. There weren’t any in the second under a tree spot I usually go. Then back in the darker spot, we saw 5 all together. WOO HOO!!! But then in the rest of that wooded area we found 7 more bringing us up to 16. Now 17 is my record and I was a bit disappointed that we couldn’t match it. But anyway I rode around some more with her. Then Lo and Behold down by the river (someplace I haven’t seen one before) I caught a tourist taking a picture of a big one. YEAH! So my record still stands but it has been tied. I think I can break it.

Anyway back to cycling, yesterday on the way to work I saw a dude on a nice road bike, with a very fancy mechanical arm. I wondered which was more expensive the arm or the bike? Today when I cycled down the “Aspirational” part of my ride a couple on two mountain bikes came down right behind me. They took a much better line which I might have to try next time. I saw the fat girl with the not so new bike today much closer to where I park. She must have been running late as I was running late too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 18, 2011)

Just a bit of footage of my front lights. In total I have about 16 watts of LEDs - six 2 watt and 48 0.07 watt - which I reckon must be about the equivalent of at least 64 watts.
I'm a bit under the weather so slower than usual and the cyclist who overtakes me unfortunately had to stare at about 6 watts of LEDs - I rather cheekily briefly stopped lighting his way for a bit - mostly to see what difference it made turning off my high beam. I don't know what sort of front light he has .. I certainly couldn't ride at his speed (20mph) on this unlit road without a good headlight.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 18, 2011)

Your light(s) seems to be pointing almost straight down in front of you.


----------



## turing test (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh god please not a debate about proper light angles


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 18, 2011)

a_chap said:


> Your light(s) seems to be pointing almost straight down in front of you.



Not all of them - just the dipped beam - it's just there aren't any trees and my little camera can't do them justice. I've repeatedly tried to capture my progress through the woods, but to no avail...

But you see me catching the other cyclist's hi-vis from quite a distance ...

I suppose I must in total have the equivalent of a MagicShine ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 18, 2011)

The Mercedes with the expired VED was parked in the works bright green cycle lane again this morning so I left the driver a little something under his wiper :-


----------



## turing test (Nov 18, 2011)

Magicshine is OK GG. And you can change the angle easily.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 18, 2011)

turing test said:


> Magicshine is OK GG. And you can change the angle easily.



Still going to get upward spill though - needs mounting low, with half a yoghurt pot and a silver crisp packet. 

I considered getting one to upgrade my high beam ...


----------



## turing test (Nov 18, 2011)

Umm you seemed to have ruined the easily part.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 18, 2011)

turing test said:


> Umm you seemed to have ruined the easily part.





I tell you, get a look at what Busch and Muller do with 1 watt - a better dipped beam than motorcycles I owned ...


----------



## a_chap (Nov 18, 2011)

One of my favourite pages about bike lights. Well about LED bike lights anyway.

http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/headlights.asp

It shows that you can easilly see (and be seen) with a decent light.

PS. I have an E3 Pro Asymetrical light powered by a Schmidt Dynohub. It's phenomenal combination and really rather bright.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 18, 2011)

First attempt at The Hill since my enforced break from cycling due to ripping all of my shorts.  It didn't go well. 

Also, I *kind of* jumped a red light.  Was sat at the red light in the ASZ, saw the green man disappear so set off then realised my lights were still on red, stopped, saw the amber light and set off again.  in the wrong gear.  I looked a dick.


----------



## turing test (Nov 19, 2011)

Umm tell us about the shorts--maybe


----------



## turing test (Nov 21, 2011)

Today I rode to work with my 7-year-old nephew and my wife. Once I got down town I parked our bikes had a coffee with them and then took him to the airport. We averaged 13 KPH getting here. Once we got to the botanical gardens, we hunted for Water Dragons. Since we were taking our time, we went to a couple of new places and established a new record-20. 

The pink kids bike he rode this morning is in the corner of my office. I am not sure how I am going to get it home. I tried to give it away but no one here wants it. This one woman was interested but she said it’s to girly for her boys. It does have white tyres and a plate on the back that says “Lucy”.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 21, 2011)

Have, at long last, been given a replacement locker key for the one I lost. Tomorrow I return, gloriously and triumphantly to commuting by bike.

And I bet it'll be raining.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 23, 2011)

I was stopped this morning by a chap who I pass quite a lot going the other way, asking about my front light on account of getting blinded on a regular basis by some idiot going in the other direction.
He was very well turned-out and normal, and clearly much too civilised to take my approach ...

I was pointlessly cut-up by a thug in a van on Monday night who shouted something about my rear light - he probably prefers meek cyclists who ride along in the gutter with piddly little flashing rear lights, cowering.



I'm determined to get a mention in the local paper.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 23, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I was stopped this morning by a chap who I pass quite a lot going the other way, asking about my front light on account of getting blinded on a regular basis by some idiot going in the other direction.
> He was very well turned-out and normal, and clearly much too civilised to take my approach .


what do you mean? was he saying its your home made light that blinds him?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 23, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> what do you mean? was he saying its your home made light that blinds him?


No. I suspect he was hoping I might know the miscreant. (he said that the light was particularly big and circular - as well as bright.)
As I told him, I go home by an entirely different route.

My lights are quite possibly unique *in the world* !


----------



## fredfelt (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm mad about someone who shouted abuse at Ms BP!

She was cycling on the road, next to a shared footpath / cycle path covered in leaves.  Not only did he shout abuse the also intentially intimidated her by giving her no space when overtaking.

It seems that for some driving a car good enough reason to forget about manners, respect or sense of decency.  grr.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 23, 2011)

I suspect the councils are delaying sweeping the leaves this year, partly because of funding constraints and partly because the leaves are really hanging on this autumn - we've yet to have a sharp frost in the south west...

It's got so bad in some places, I went out and swept a 25 yard section of the Bristol to Bath path on Sunday, and there's a dodgy corner I'll do this weekend if the council don't ...


----------



## ddraig (Nov 23, 2011)

got bibbed by a pensioner this morning as the lights had just turned green! 
i was waiting for the red light jumping car to get round the corner first


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 23, 2011)

Bibbed ?

And define "pensioner"


----------



## ddraig (Nov 23, 2011)

beeped then!
and older than yow, looked about 70


----------



## turing test (Nov 23, 2011)

BigPhil said:


> I'm mad about someone who shouted abuse at Ms BP!
> 
> She was cycling on the road, next to a shared footpath / cycle path covered in leaves. Not only did he shout abuse the also intentially intimidated her by giving her no space when overtaking.
> 
> It seems that for some driving a car good enough reason to forget about manners, respect or sense of decency. grr.


Yeah I can relate to that, when my wife goes cycling without me I worry.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Nov 24, 2011)

a_chap said:


> PS. I have an E3 Pro Asymetrical light powered by a Schmidt Dynohub. It's phenomenal combination and really rather bright.



£160 for a 270 lumen light is completely bonkers.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 24, 2011)

ExtraRefined said:


> £160 for a 270 lumen light is completely bonkers.



But hopefully it is at least capable of projecting an efficient dipped beam and hence letting you see where you're going without dazzling oncoming cyclists ?


----------



## turing test (Nov 24, 2011)

I paid like 83 AU,including delivery, for more lumen than I can count to.  And since a dip is driving the bike GG's concern is addressed too.

It was a cool day. First off it's been rainy and hence a bit cooler.  I had to put my visor and mud guard on.

I was going to have dinner at a place called Java Queen which is on the other side of Southbank.  So I stopped at a pub in Southbank near the pools and ordered a pint, sat down and started perving on the women (I just tried to make this paragraph PC and failed).  A group of about eight, 16 or 17 year olds in bikinis started running around for some reason, back and forth in front of where I was drinking my beer. This shit was even better than the lizards that I am always posting about.

So I am sitting there, with my bike parked in front of me (this part is to keep the thread OT), and my friend from the touring club walks up and say "Quit Perving on those girls you FREAK!"  Unfortunately I couldn't get her to have a beer so she walked on.

So I walked over to Java Queen, pushing my bike, and my wife rolls up on the pavement.  I had a nice duck curry which was not what I ordered so I also got a free desert (fried bananas with ice cream).  She got a fish curry that was a bit salty.  Then we cycled home.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 24, 2011)

No bikinis - or lizards around here, but at least it isn't cold, and the sun came out earlier. 

But the weekend looks grey again - which is fairly academic because I'm still struggling with the lurgy ...

There was an almost nail-biting sequence of near-misses on a roundabout on the way in which nearly saw a motorcycle being taken out, but sadly my camera was pointing the other way - so all I have to show is some odd behaviour which I've uploaded because I remembered that someone else had noticed something similar happening elsewhere.



http://bristolcars.blogspot.com/2011/10/school-run.html


----------



## a_chap (Nov 24, 2011)

ExtraRefined said:


> £160 for a 270 lumen light is completely bonkers.



Why is it completely bonkers?


----------



## turing test (Nov 24, 2011)

I have almost 1000 lum for 83 AU $


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 24, 2011)

turing test said:


> I have almost 1000 lum for 83 AU $


but where are all those lumens going ?


----------



## turing test (Nov 24, 2011)

Right in your face


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 24, 2011)

turing test said:


> Right in your face


----------



## turing test (Nov 24, 2011)

I hope you put some sun tan lotion on


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 24, 2011)

turing test said:


> I hope you put some sun tan lotion on



My own high beam might give you a bit of a surprise in return.
I have no idea how many lumens it is though ...


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 24, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> My own high beam might give you a bit of a surprise in return.
> I have no idea how many lumens it is though ...


You need to get a meter and find out.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 24, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> You need to get a meter and find out.



I have access to one but don't know how to use it. 

My main beam is a nominally 30 degree lamp made up of three high power LEDs consuming about 6 watts total - and around that are 48 5mm LEDs consuming about 4 watts - but that one deliberately fires light in all directions.

So not quite a Magicshine, but quite unpleasant enough when I fire it at miscreants using the pushbutton mounted near my left brake lever.



I try to use it sparingly for fear of collateral damage ...


----------



## a_chap (Nov 24, 2011)

turing test said:


> I have almost 1000 lum for 83 AU $



And those 1,000 lumens are powered by what?


----------



## ExtraRefined (Nov 24, 2011)

a_chap said:


> And those 1,000 lumens are powered by what?



A 6V, 1A AC to DC convertor should not cost £120. Seriously, the parts cost for that light would be under a tenner, you could probably profitably sell them for £20 if you made them in China in enough volume.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 24, 2011)

ExtraRefined said:


> A 6V, 1A AC to DC convertor should not cost £120. Seriously, the parts cost for that light would be under a tenner, you could probably profitably sell them for £20 if you made them in China in enough volume.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 24, 2011)

ExtraRefined said:


> A 6V, 1A AC to DC convertor should not cost £120. Seriously, the parts cost for that light would be under a tenner, you could probably profitably sell them for £20 if you made them in China in enough volume.



No good to me then. I need a light that will enable me to ride through the night and occasionally through three or four consecutive nights without recharging and/or changing batteries.

As for £20 lights, are you joking? I guess you haven't seen an E3 Pro. Top quality and suberb engineering. And the beam pattern is _ideal_ for the road. But then I suppose you get what you pay for.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 25, 2011)

noticed something bizarre in the city. Somebody half-inched my front light (#3.50 worth of Argos front light, what's the point? Are you going clubbing with it or some shit?), so I had to go home without one. Still had a back light and I'm cycling on lit streets. Now, I can see pedestrians crossing the street, because I'm not blind and the area is lit. But amazingly I had become invisible for the lack of a cheap Argos bike light. A good 1/3 of road users literally assume that they are absolved of responsibility to look for things that don't have lights, even when they could comfortably see them...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 25, 2011)

six things you should know about Mr and Miss. Slow Cyclist.

(1) Mr and Miss Slow Cyclist are in a hurry, you know this because they, very slowly, jump all traffic lights. Obviously not in that much of a hurry, or they might, you know, pedal at a normal rate like I am, but, you know, still busy enough to ignore basic traffic laws.

(2) Mr and Miss Slow Cyclist are concerned about having enough space, we know this because they veer right out to the edge of the bus/cycle lane, but simultaneously they're scared of traffic, so they like to periodically veer back into the gutter for safety. This is just fantastically exciting when you try to overtake them.

(3) Mr and Miss Slow Cyclist, being so busy, have no time for bike maintenance, so be prepared to deal with the squeals of pain from their poor abused ride. Also be prepared for the eventuality that they also haven't changed their brake pads in two years, so maybe their bikes don't actually stop.

(4) Mr and Miss Slow Cyclist, like we said, are concerned about their road positions. So concerned, in fact, that when behind a bus they like to cycle right in the gutter, just in case. Then, when the bus stops, they love to stay there in the gutter, right until the last possible moment before veering suddenly into traffic.

(5) Mr and Miss Slow  Cyclist think overtaking is very scary, so when they get to the lights they make sure only to undertake. Squeezing down the small gap to the left of the buses and lorries is undoubtedly the only safe way to the front of the queue. Also, make sure you pull in front of all the other cyclists waiting at the lights. They might have to overtake you as everyone pulls away, or wait behind your slow ass, but that's a small price to pay for our safety, right?

(6) Mr and Miss. Slow Cyclist are so slow that they don't need to do stuff like pay attention, so they can use their mobile phones, Ipod with no problems, neither do they need to do stuff like look around.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2011)

A lovely sunny morning, marred only by a classic Lycra lout.



Such a pained expression on his face when he eventually actually looked up...

There's a "Bike It" primary school a few hundred yards further on and apparently the other week SUSTRANS and the local traffic unit had a hell of a job getting cyclists to stop for a chat and to be handed leaflets about consideration for others - notably children who had felt intimidated on a path that was supposed to make cycling to school safe and pleasurable - featuring pictures the children had painted themselves ...

http://www.betterbybike.info/railway-path-speed-over-sense#comment-305


----------



## Crispy (Nov 25, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> ...


And......Breath


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 25, 2011)

Crispy said:


> And......Breath


----------



## Crispy (Nov 25, 2011)

Last night while waiting at the lights, there was a guy with his left foot strapped in (single speed, leather footstraps), his front wheel turned about 60 degrees to the left, keeping balance by using his _right _foot on the outside of the front wheel. Back and forwards like someone on a unicycle. All the cyclists behind him were staring in amazement. I made the circus music (you know, doo doo doodle doodle doo doo DOO doo, doo doo doodle doodle doo doo DOO doo) and everyone laughed


----------



## Onket (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## turing test (Nov 27, 2011)

a_chap said:


> And those 1,000 lumens are powered by what?


I would worry about the life of the battery, except that it was so cheap I could replace it every season and not be bothered.  If it turns out to be unreliable then you will have a point, but so far it come on and stays on.  They claim 3 hours run time, I won't test that.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 27, 2011)

Head winds.  ugh.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 27, 2011)

The Boy said:


> Head winds. ugh.



Blowing the clouds away though 

I hope I can find some spare energy to go out in a bit once I've fitted my spare back wheel and new chain and cogs ...


----------



## a_chap (Nov 27, 2011)

turing test said:


> I would worry about the life of the battery, except that it was so cheap I could replace it every season and not be bothered. If it turns out to be unreliable then you will have a point, but so far it come on and stays on. They claim 3 hours run time, I won't test that.



Yes, but I need three _nights_ run-time, not three hours.



The Boy said:


> Head winds. ugh.



I know! I've just finished a 125 mile ride in it. Am damn cold now


----------



## girasol (Nov 28, 2011)

Had to stop after a few minutes to put some full gloves on as my fingers were frozen.  I think this morning was the first time I've seen the common covered in frost this season...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 28, 2011)

It's getting ridiculous now. I barely managed 20 miles yesterday. I went so slowly on the way home I could feel my damp cotton layers wicking my core heat away - I should have changed into the tee shirt I took with me.

It's been two months since I was able to do a decent hilly ride on a Sunday. 

I'll get a blood sugar kit from the chemist, and once I've eliminated diabetes, I'll go to the docs and demand a proper checkup.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 28, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> It's getting ridiculous now. I barely managed 20 miles yesterday. I went so slowly on the way home I could feel my damp cotton layers wicking my core heat away - I should have changed into the tee shirt I took with me.
> 
> It's been two months since I was able to do a decent hilly ride on a Sunday.
> 
> I'll get a blood sugar kit from the chemist, and once I've eliminated diabetes, I'll go to the docs and demand a proper checkup.



Oh gee...I hope you gain control of your diabetes soon.
When me dad discovered his, he lost alot of muscle and weight.
Took him while to adjust and now he's active again (shit cardio but at least he's moving).

Fast ride in this morning. I wore me old wool leggings and that left me undies a little damp!
Gross...

One incident today.
By Colliers Wood, and  a Smart car was up close to rear wheel.
Beeping and being aggressive.
We weren't going anyway, there was a big pile of traffic in front.
I stopped. Pushed me bike over to the Smart car and saw a woman, mid-20s, real scared!!
I shook me head, got on me bike and left here in traffic.
Man, what a terrible start to the day.
New law for 100% Masahiko - I must not scare single women in small cars.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 28, 2011)

by "eliminate" I think he means "cross off the list of possible reasons for me feeling under the weather"


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 28, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Oh gee...I hope you gain control of your diabetes soon..


I don't think I have it - but apart from the weakness, I seem to be overeating and I get an overall "creeping feeling" when I lie down at night ... then there's the ongoing bowel problem which doesn't cause me any grief at all, but is a change from the past.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 28, 2011)

sooo i have forgotten my lock at home or lost it on the way! 
thought my bag was a little light 
let's hope the inner tube i have used as a pretend 'lock' will thwart any chancers, 'should' be ok as in a bit with loads of other bikes and covered by cctv in parts


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 28, 2011)

fingers crossed for you....

I managed to forget my security cable this morning, but luckily I have that sort of thing lying around the office.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 28, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> It's getting ridiculous now.<snip>It's been two months since I was able to do a decent hilly ride <snip> once I've eliminated diabetes, I'll go to the docs and demand a proper checkup.


It's called post viral fatigue.... and I warned you this might happen. Please rest up, eat a much healthier diet (much less microwaveable rice & tinned stuff), look after yourself, and see a doctor, or it can get even worse.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 28, 2011)

ddraig said:


> sooo i have forgotten my lock at home or lost it on the way!
> thought my bag was a little light
> let's hope the inner tube i have used as a pretend 'lock' will thwart any chancers, 'should' be ok as in a bit with loads of other bikes and covered by cctv in parts



Today must be Forget Bike Lock Monday - I did the same today also.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 28, 2011)

A 1x3cm patch of rubber has delaminated from my rear tire, exposing the kevlar weave 
They're not that old. Think I'll go back to the Marathons next time - they lasted ages.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 28, 2011)

Greebo said:


> It's called post viral fatigue.... and I warned you this might happen. Please rest up, eat a much healthier diet (much less microwaveable rice & tinned stuff), look after yourself, and see a doctor, or it can get even worse.


I can't have yuppie flu. 

As for my diet - the microwave rice is Tilda wholegrain and it generally goes with stir-fied veggies. On alternate days I'll have baked potatoes, veggie cutlet and frozen peas - plus lots of fruit - though mostly as smoothies. I start the day with a fizzy vitamin tablet in grapefruit juice.

I eat too many calories, but I don't skimp on vitamins...


----------



## Greebo (Nov 28, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I can't have yuppie flu.
> 
> As for my diet - the microwave rice is Tilda wholegrain and it generally goes with stir-fied veggies. On alternate days I'll have baked potatoes, veggie cutlet and frozen peas<snip>


I don't give a toss what you call it, you've got it.  It'll get worse if you insist on pushing yourself before you're better, and it's your own fault.  Microwave rice has oil added to it to keep the grains separate, which it wouldn't contain if you could be bothered to do it from scratch.  Veggie cutlet can also be very high in fat and salt - check the ingredients if you don't believe me.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 28, 2011)

yeah GG - stop being a damn yuppie with your fancy radioactive foods.
And sleep more old man!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 28, 2011)

yebbut ...

My diet has been constant for some time, the weakness is recent. Until this lurgy knocked me out I had not only increased my routine by adding 50 miles every weekend, I was sprinting from Bristol to Bath two or three times a week ... did 150 miles one week - and here we have at least one poster who thinks nothing of doing that on a Sunday..

I was actually starting to lose weight.

The shingles just seemed so innocuous while I was actually getting gip from the infected nerve .. no other symptoms that I could spot.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 28, 2011)

this is what shingles _does_, gg. It's a long-term recovery. Which means you need to suck it up and rest.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 28, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> yeah GG - stop being a damn yuppie with your fancy radioactive foods.
> And sleep more old man!



Yes, as my Sannyassin flatmate would have said - them rays are draining the "energy" from the food ...
Actually most of the time it goes in the wok rather than the microwave.

With my domestic hygiene, preparing and keeping rice overnight would definitely risk killing me !


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 28, 2011)

weepiper said:


> this is what shingles _does_, gg. It's a long-term recovery. Which means you need to suck it up and rest.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 28, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


>



I know. But you can either listen to what your body's saying and take the hit, or you can try and deny it and make the whole thing last much, much longer.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 28, 2011)

I go stir crazy staying indoors.
If I lived in that thar London, I could put on me camel coat and trilby, grab me walkin' stick, and walk down to the local posh park on a Sunday to hear the brass band playing, but my local park isn't quite like that.. 

Zumba is on hold too ... I hope this thing gets a move on.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 28, 2011)

weepiper said:


> this is what shingles _does_, gg. It's a long-term recovery. Which means you need to suck it up and rest.



Don't you listen to her GG. Get out there and ride a few hilly Audaxes - it'll do you the world of good. Especially in winter.

But if you _should_ happen to end up too ill to use your bike again, can I have your lights?


----------



## Greebo (Nov 28, 2011)

You know what, GG? I've changed my mind. A_chap is absolutely right. Get on your bike and do the Dunwich dynamo route every weekend, including cycling to the starting point and cycling the return journey the following day. Exhaustion is merely wussiness leaving your body. It's all in your mind, anyway, stay away from doctors and their evil chemicals.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 28, 2011)

I still don't see what the doc would say if it's really just my body still fighting a virus ..
It's just taking so damn long ...


----------



## ddraig (Nov 28, 2011)

yay! lock was at home, phew!
and only 1 person tried to run me over on way back


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 28, 2011)

ddraig said:


> yay! lock was at home, phew!
> and only 1 person tried to run me over on way back


You were dead lucky with your bike. I don't even trust the people with their swipe cards updated to get into the bike shed at work ...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 28, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> You were dead lucky with your bike. I don't even trust the people with their swipe cards updated to get into the bike shed at work ...



Really?
I leave my bike unlocked in the company's underground car-park.
There's a fixie there unlocked...been there for 6 months.
It's pretty good...I think it's just been abandoned there.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 28, 2011)

a_chap said:


> But if you _should_ happen to end up too ill to use your bike again, can I have your lights?



Another recumbent owner asked about my "be seen" lights today - plenty of room for a 12 volt battery on one of those...

This is my £10 6 watt high beam caught on video this morning :-



I'm very selective where I use that - probably even too much for night time filtering ...
But fine for a slow climb through the woods on the way home this evening.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 28, 2011)

Was on a sidestreet between short climbs on me way home tonight.  Decided I really needed to fire a snot rocket, no cars or people around so not too vulgar.  Lean across to the right and fire away, wobble a bit to the right and have to wobble straight back as lycra clad racer goes steaming passed.  Don't *think* I hit him .

Anyway, this guy was fair steaming along so decided to try and keep him in my sights on the way up the hill.  Managed no to lose any more ground on him until he reached his house.  Waited until I was well passed before dropping into the granny ring and nearly dying .


----------



## turing test (Nov 29, 2011)

a_chap said:


> Yes, but I need three _nights_ run-time, not three hours.
> I know! I've just finished a 125 mile ride in it. Am damn cold now



You can usually find a plug and you can buy extra batteries which are jersey size.
But yeah, this light is not made for Audax.


----------



## Onket (Nov 29, 2011)

Horrible polluted and exhausty last night. Blustery today.

Looking forward to getting the bus tomorrow (can't cycle as I'm not crossing the picket line just to use the shower!).


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 29, 2011)

Onket said:


> Horrible polluted and exhausty last night. Blustery today.
> 
> Looking forward to getting the bus tomorrow (can't cycle as I'm not crossing the picket line just to use the shower!).


I'm under the weather or I might have volunteered for the picket, but we aren't actually allowed on site, so I would have to change into a dry tee shirt and warm coat outdoors - then there's access to a loo ... being elderly an' all ..

Hopefully they'll lay on some Portaloos down town for the march ...


----------



## Onket (Nov 29, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> but we aren't actually allowed on site,



Picket the gate, then.

Valid point about toilets. I'll be using pubs, but that's catch 22.


----------



## girasol (Nov 29, 2011)

Left the office earlier than usual today, and I'm glad, wouldn't fancy going home in the dark tonight.  Lost count of the amount of times I veered off course because of gusts of wind.  A couple of times I just had to stop because I was going nowhere   It took an extra 20 minutes to get home.  Bastard wind!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 29, 2011)

Wind will be more or less against me on the way home, but at least the rain has moved on ...


----------



## Crispy (Nov 29, 2011)

I took one look at the weather forecast this morning and took the train


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 29, 2011)

Our rain appears to be heading your way.


----------



## Onket (Nov 29, 2011)

Lashing it down and pitch fucking black. I'm leaving the bike at work and getting the bus.


----------



## girasol (Nov 29, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I took one look at the weather forecast this morning and took the train



Weather was fine this morning... However, I checked the weather now and it says 20 mph winds... Felt a lot harsher, I'm a lightweight 

Also I feel completely exhausted, that was hard work!


----------



## The Boy (Nov 29, 2011)

Wish I had a helmet cam.  Had a prim candidate for sillycyclists on the journey home tonight.  Would have given her a ticking off but I had a hill to contend with.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 29, 2011)

Pleasant enough ride home - just one silly overtake in spite of my karate hand signal.
I need to get some wristbands this weekend - and start seriously thinking about indicators ...


----------



## fredfelt (Nov 30, 2011)

You maybe interested in this GG.  A bit in the Guardian bike blog about the Bristol Cycle path.  I was expecting reports about nutters with crazy lights - but not a word.  http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/bike-blog/2011/nov/30/bristol-railway-path

Oh, my commute.  Nothing to report.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 30, 2011)

anyone know this Royal Mail HGV driver? He nearly killed a cyclist on Farringdon Road today.







More info here http://cycling-intelligence.com/2011/11/30/dangerous-driving-who-knows-this-royal-mail-hgv-driver/


----------



## girasol (Nov 30, 2011)

Shared it on facebook - someone somewhere will know him, if we spread it.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 30, 2011)

Royalmail drivers do seem to drive like  murderous swines.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 30, 2011)

He looks barely old enough to hold a UK driving license ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 30, 2011)

My thigh muscles and back are giving me serious gip after only a mile or two's slow "march" around my city centre - I didn't risk picket duty...

I need to re-learn to walk...


----------



## a_chap (Nov 30, 2011)

Diet + head wind + uphill = ridiculously slow progress home today.


----------



## girasol (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautiful morning, shame it was still dark when I made my way to work!

Saw the result of a bike crash at the busy Stockwell station roundabout, 3 cyclists on the verge of the road, all in one piece, as no vehicles were involved.  That roundabout can be tricky and it's not place to try to overtake other cyclists!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 2, 2011)

Lovely morning so naturally some idiot decides to spoil it with his stupid 3 watt flashing light.

I hope he enjoyed my 10 watts back at him.



Nice Hi-viz.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 2, 2011)

More significantly, this moron who could have taken two other cyclists out :-


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 2, 2011)

The path actually got swept yesterday after I contacted someone in the council expressing my regret that ill health and safety concerns had prevented me sweeping more than 25 yards of it ...


----------



## Private Storm (Dec 2, 2011)

Yesterday - wet. Got fucking soaked.
Today - cold. But lovely and sunny. Need gloves I think and some longer shorts.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 2, 2011)

My Aldi "winter" gloves were just the right side of comfortable this morning at 5 degrees C.

Even I have been in combats for over a month now.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 5, 2011)

Stunning sunny morning. I could live with winter if it was always like this - conservatory plants can survive at 7 degrees.



The real pity is it should have been like this yesterday so I could have had a more relaxed ride - with a picnic somewhere - instead of hurrying home to beat a rain cloud


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 5, 2011)

Icey.  I came off my bike on the ice, no damage done though.  Then I had a puncture and got into university too late for my first lecture.  Disaster morning.


----------



## girasol (Dec 5, 2011)

I got scared of the cold this morning, too dark and icy so I'm working from home instead... Regretting it now as it's a beautiful morning, wish I could leave for work later but I really cant' face the rush hour.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm really glad I've got proper winter clothing, was 3C this morning and I got in with no frozen extremities at all! Need a better neck warmer though.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 5, 2011)

haven't been on my bike since wednesday, and won't be until monday. I am missing it.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 5, 2011)

Gonna start cycling again. Had planned to cycle today, but couldn't find my gloves so I've had to drop £30 on a decent pair this morning. Cycling = expensive.

My winter kit consists of:

Trainers (I hate using clipless pedals on the commute)
2 pairs of thick socks
Bib tights
Top of the range Decathlon winter cycling jacket (snug as fuck)
Ruff/gator thing worn on my head
Ruff/gator thing worn around my neck
High vis vest
High vis rucksack
Gloves
Clear cycling glasses

Even just replacing things that were missing from last winter + a service has cost me £210  I'll need to cycle about 30 days to be in profit compared with £7 a day on trains.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 5, 2011)

Ice in London and the Midlands ?  No sign of it over here ...


----------



## girasol (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't actually know if the roads were icy in London this morning - it just felt like they would be   There was a lot of frost, but doesn't necessarily mean ice on the roads.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh it's gear listing time is it?


Endura Merino beanie
Freebie ruff
Endura merino baselayer
Cool flo neon yellow LS jersey
Sealskinz merino glove liners
Altura neon yellow waterproof gloves
dhb bib tights
Sealskinz waterproof merino socks
Northwave celcius arctic goretex boots
I've got an Altura flouro nodder jacket for when it actually rains too. I think all told that lot probably cost more than my bike . I also owe those lovely merino sheep a serious favour.


----------



## girasol (Dec 5, 2011)

mmm, let's see who has the biggest penis, I mean, most expensive/branded winter cycling gear, then


----------



## ExtraRefined (Dec 5, 2011)

girasol said:


> mmm, let's see who has the biggest penis, I mean, most expensive/branded winter cycling gear, then



Showing off what a nesh southern jessie I am isn't much of a show of manliness is it now


----------



## Crispy (Dec 5, 2011)

I just bought some warm hi viz gloves and a hi viz tabard. Other than that, it's two pairs of socks and a long-sleeved top. Nothing else needed IME.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 5, 2011)

girasol said:


> mmm, let's see who has the biggest penis, I mean, most expensive/branded winter cycling gear, then



Not really. Most of my stuff is budget. I'm just curious about what other people wear!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 5, 2011)

ExtraRefined said:


> Oh it's gear listing time is it?
> 
> 
> Endura Merino beanie
> ...



I fancy a Merino base layer. Will see how I get on with my cheapo Decathlon one. My jacket is so warm I probably don't need one tbh. It's one of these if anyone's looking for a cheap winter jacket and is a size M: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Decathlon...-Jacket-Med-Assos-/180697370937#ht_500wt_1204 Couldn't recommend it highly enough. I used it in the stupid snow last year and the year before even, and remained warm throughout.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 5, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I just bought some warm hi viz gloves and a hi viz tabard. Other than that, it's two pairs of socks and a long-sleeved top. Nothing else needed IME.



Yeah, but my commute is quite long. 10 miles. That's enough time to get properly frosty in.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 5, 2011)

I guess so. It's only the extremities that get cold for me - the act of cycling keeps my core temperature up


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 5, 2011)

My commutes are only 25 minutes and fairly energetic.

My winter gear :-

Helmet with fleece hat underneath.
scarf
cotton tee shirt
heavy cotton rugby shirt
poly-cotton wind-cheater - paid £17 for it about 20 years ago - leaky, but perfect.
£1.99 hi-vis waistcoat
2 pairs cotton pants
cotton combats
Aldi "winter" gloves
home made ankle-warmers (double as cycle clips)
In my rack-bag I have a fully-waterproof jacket (ASDA) and rubber trousers for dire emergencies.

When the first ice appears, I will start wearing a second pair of socks and switch to ski gloves.

--------------------

Yesterday I did a fairly lack-lustre 14 miles that took me 2 hours due to being a bit under the weather - so I wore an extra tee shirt and my fully-waterfproof jacket - with the front open for the first hour) and it worked quite well. I initially felt over-warm ...

The previous Sunday I'd felt my core temperature dropping on the way home when I was wearing just my commuting gear.

-----------------------

Perhaps I'll try dressing up a bit more warmly this year in the hope that my extremities keep a little warmer.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Dec 5, 2011)

That Endura baselayer is about £30 and it's really good. I've worn it for probably 20 weeks total since I got it last winter and it's showing no signs of wear at all. Can't recommend that one enough. The advantage of base layer + jacket over jersey + jacket is that merino wicks sweat really well, and stays warm if it does get wet. If you're a sweaty bastard like me that's a huge benefit.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 5, 2011)

I've got an Endura waterproof which you could turn a hose on and still not get wet, under that I have an Keela AirXtream mid-layer windproof, then whatever I'm wearing at work underneath. I don't have a long enough commute to get properly sweaty. Also Chiba Goretex Windstopper gloves, normally a helmet but when it's really foul I'll swap that for a Sealskinz waterproof beanie hat. Also reflexite ankle bands and I ironed some extra Scotchlite strips onto the jacket.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 5, 2011)

commute only 10-15 mins

tracksuit bottoms
sometimes waterproofs over them
usually a tshirt
waterproof thin top
and hi vis vest over that
and a peaked cap or warmer one for december

sometimes wear a fleece/hoody


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 5, 2011)

ExtraRefined said:


> That Endura baselayer is about £30 and it's really good. I've worn it for probably 20 weeks total since I got it last winter and it's showing no signs of wear at all. Can't recommend that one enough. The advantage of base layer + jacket over jersey + jacket is that merino wicks sweat really well, and stays warm if it does get wet. If you're a sweaty bastard like me that's a huge benefit.



Presumably you need several so that you always have a fresh one ? 

Do you hand wash them ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 5, 2011)

Which reminds me I need some more reflectives - wrist-bands at least ...


----------



## girasol (Dec 5, 2011)

oh, alright then, this cheap and cheerful contraption has kept me cosy. The elastic bits on the side are somewhat ridiculous, but easy enough to hide.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002NZLQ7Q

I have been converted to lycra, as it means no sweat sticking to me, and therefore I feel less cold, so I wear lycra leggings underneath breathable loose trousers (also good for jogging), and a windstopper coat with merino top underneath.

plus gloves (fingerless or full, depending on how cold it is)


----------



## girasol (Dec 5, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Not really. Most of my stuff is budget. I'm just curious about what other people wear!



I was just joshing   and I'm also curious!


----------



## fredfelt (Dec 5, 2011)

Anyone looking for merino wool could take a peek in Aldi.  As part of their ski week they have merino base layers for £15.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Dec 5, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Presumably you need several so that you always have a fresh one ?
> 
> Do you hand wash them ?



Got one, washed twice a week. Wash it with my cottons at 40C, doesn't seem to have done any harm.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 5, 2011)

Running shoes
Adidas trackie bottoms
Joy Division t-shirt
Gap long sleeved t-shirt
Altura reflective waterproof
Pearl Izumi Cyclone gloves


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 5, 2011)

speg.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 5, 2011)

ExtraRefined said:


> Got one, washed twice a week. Wash it with my cottons at 40C, doesn't seem to have done any harm.



My tee shirts get moderately whiffy - I get through two a day - though I used to hang them up to air and "recycle" any that were OK - but I got a bit self-conscious doing my early morning jobs at work before washing and changing at 9 AM and doing two washes a week is no great hardship.

I was thinking I might try one for my winter Sunday rides ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 5, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> speg.



Designed for the svelte ...


----------



## Crispy (Dec 5, 2011)

BigPhil said:


> You can be a good citizen and report it here http://www.fillthathole.org.uk/hazards/report
> 
> Most local authorities take notice of these reports. Partly because if the hazard has been reported and a similar incident happens again they'll find it very hard to refuse a compensation claim.
> 
> I've had 2 out of 3 reports I have filed on this site dealt with.


Response:


> Thank you for your enquiry regarding the Southbound cycle lane close
> to the junction of the A10 Norton Folgate and Worship Street. This
> section of Norton Folgate was recently reviewed by consultants working
> on behalf of Transport for London (TfL). Their report recommended a
> ...


Not too bad. At least the problem is acknowledged - fingers crossed they'll find the time+money to fix it.


----------



## Onket (Dec 5, 2011)

The only bit of cycling specific kit I've got is some of those lycra shorts with the padded gusset. I wear them under whatever shorts are clean to wear. Trainers, no socks, although this morning made me seriously consider wearing socks in future. T-shirt with a waterproof jacket on top. I could do with some gloves, I think.

I put a high-vis vest over my rucksack. I think it was about £2 from LIdl.



Crispy said:


> It's only the extremities that get cold for me - the act of cycling keeps my core temperature up



Exactly.


----------



## girasol (Dec 5, 2011)

You two are hardcore, my face feels like it's going to drop off when there's a cold breeze, and my ears ache. After about 10 minutes I would probably manage ok without the head cover & gloves, as I'm usually pretty warm by then, but I'd die of frostbite and pain in the first 10 minutes


----------



## weepiper (Dec 5, 2011)

I've just ordered a pair of lined winter hiking trousers which will hopefully do me for my awkward commute which consists of 20 minutes' walking the kids to their drop-offs before I get on the bike for 15 mins. Less than half-price on Ebay so quite pleased, hope they fit.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 5, 2011)

girasol said:


> and my ears ache.



There's a convenient, dual-purpose solution to that.


----------



## Onket (Dec 5, 2011)

girasol said:


> You two are hardcore, my face feels like it's going to drop off when there's a cold breeze, and my ears ache. After about 10 minutes I would probably manage ok without the head cover & gloves, as I'm usually pretty warm by then, but I'd die of frostbite and pain in the first 10 minutes



My commute is only 20-25 mins though. I have a helmet on my head, which must provide some warmth as it's boiling in the summer.


----------



## girasol (Dec 5, 2011)

Onket said:


> My commute is only 20-25 mins though. I have a helmet on my head, which must provide some warmth as it's boiling in the summer.



mine is 35-40 mins and the helmet is not enough in winter - growing up in a warm country probably made me incapable of dealing with temperatures under 8c without fully covering my head & ears   Also being a woman means we feel the cold more!


----------



## Onket (Dec 5, 2011)

I presume you have the luxury of hair, too.


----------



## plurker (Dec 5, 2011)

I've been on hols for a month with no cycling or running, so this morning was a chore to say the least - 31 mins instead of the normal 25...
I was too hot in long tights, but thankful for my earwarmer headband thingy and gloves for the first time for months...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 5, 2011)

Onket said:


> My commute is only 20-25 mins though. I have a helmet on my head, which must provide some warmth as it's boiling in the summer.



My head aches like fuck with the cold when it's less than 10c unless I wear a skullcap or something underneath the helmet. And no gloves?! Fuck. I wear gloves all year round for comfort, but switch to winter ones in early October, usually.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 5, 2011)

I still can't find any gloves that stop my fingers freezing every winter. I've tried all kinds. Tried wearing those thin ones under thicker ones. Nothing works.
Also toes.
Everything else is fine!


----------



## The Boy (Dec 5, 2011)

First ride for a few days tomorrow (unless it snows again).  On the winter clothing front I have:

Merino wool skullcap
waterproof overtrousers (shorts underneath)
waterproof jacket (with a tshirt underneath)
Gloves (currently sporting fingerless gloves which are more for comfort, bu will do until I get round to buying winter ones)


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 5, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> I still can't find any gloves that stop my fingers freezing every winter. I've tried all kinds. Tried wearing those thin ones under thicker ones. Nothing works.
> Also toes.
> Everything else is fine!



When I rode motorsickles, I used to have thermal gloves under Belstaff mitts, but I haven't seen any of those for yonks.

I bought some ski mitts last year, but the layers slide over one another making it painful to hold on.
Thinking about it, I probably ought to see if I can fix that on the palm side with adhesive / stitching ...

Other people swear by fixed windshields - I might have to see what I can do with milk cartons ..


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 6, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> I still can't find any gloves that stop my fingers freezing every winter. I've tried all kinds. Tried wearing those thin ones under thicker ones. Nothing works.
> Also toes.
> Everything else is fine!



http://shop.pearlizumi.com/product.php?mode=view&pc_id=487&product_id=174016

I had a pair of these when I lived in Europe and rode right through a Leipzig winter with them.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Dec 6, 2011)

My commute was great. I drove 500 meters.


----------



## Onket (Dec 6, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> My head aches like fuck with the cold when it's less than 10c unless I wear a skullcap or something underneath the helmet. And no gloves?! Fuck. I wear gloves all year round for comfort, but switch to winter ones in early October, usually.



Well, I'll let you know how it goes today. I do feel the cold a bit in my hands and eyes, but my head is fine.

Famous last words, probably.


----------



## Onket (Dec 6, 2011)

Nah, head was fine. Could do with some gloves and forgot to put socks on.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah it's the wind that really robs the heat from your fingers. Only wind guards will do the real job. But of a faff though - I just put up with chilly fingertips


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 6, 2011)

Another near perfect morning (for winter).

One near-SMIDSY courtesy of an impatient teacher from the local "Bike-it" school where the playground is full of teachers' cars. Needless to say I had my rather unmissable front lamp switched on.



Then a bunch of n00b cyclists who didn't understand the concept of riding single file when there are pedestrians and small children on one side of the path.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 6, 2011)

Onket said:


> Nah, head was fine. Could do with some gloves and forgot to put socks on.



I don't know how you do it! I consider myself quite a warm person - in that when I'm hot, other people are fine, and when I'm ok, other people moan about it being too cold. But even this morning with a neck thing, my head covered under the helmet, gloves, winter cycling jacket, t-shirt, bib tights, tracksuit bottoms and thick walking socks, I still felt a little chilly at times this morning. And you're not even wearing gloves


----------



## girasol (Dec 6, 2011)

Onket said:


> Nah, head was fine. Could do with some gloves and forgot to put socks on.



AMAZING!!!  There were a few MEN without helmets or any head gear at all this morning.  Maybe they are all part of a generation of mutants who can deal with the cold without any accessories.  I bow to you, and them!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 6, 2011)

I cycled along with* a girl in a really short skirt and a really low-cut top for a while this morning. Fuck knows how she wasn't freezing.

*Not in a pervy way. But I suppose I probably could have made more of an effort to overtake her.


----------



## Onket (Dec 6, 2011)

Pics?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 6, 2011)

The bike shed at work is reassuringly empty, but the relatively good weather, and perhaps the economic situation is keeping the idiot quotient fairly high.
What *is* it about riding without lights ? Is it some sort of macho thing, or inverted snobbery ?
I've stopped shouting at them now.

When not on off-road paths, they seem to think riding on the pavement makes it all right :-



I'm riding in a brand-new bus lane which is also available to cyclists ...

These two must have been going at quite a pace to beat me to the railway path.
Probably the first time I've been invited to overtake like that.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 7, 2011)

Man I've lost some pace in the three months since I commuted by bike. A 40-45 minute ride is now 50-55 minutes.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 7, 2011)

Fastest I've been in ages this morning, I think the crazily strong wind was behind me most of the way.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 7, 2011)

PursuedByBears said:


> Fastest I've been in ages this morning, I think the crazily strong wind was behind me most of the way.


Looking forward to the return trip?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 7, 2011)

PursuedByBears said:


> Fastest I've been in ages this morning, I think the crazily strong wind was behind me most of the way.



When I was coming down Tulse Hill a gust of wind nearly whipped me off the bike. I think that's the first time I've ever been caught unawares like that.


----------



## Onket (Dec 7, 2011)

Where's Turing Test?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 7, 2011)

Got bitten by a lizard and is in bed with salmonella poisoning.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 8, 2011)

saved a young woman going under a lorry this morn i reckon! 
dangerous bit of road that goes under a railway bridge, she was already in the gutter and a big lorry was coming from behind, i was just passing her in the middle of the road and heard her tyres rubbing against the kerb! so had to break so that i fell behind her to hold the lorry up.
he was revving and getting annoyed and there was red light coming up in 30yds. i gestured to him to stay back and he sort of waved at me to get out of the way so i pointed to the red light and slowed right down. spoke to the young woman at the lights and she knew she shouldn't have been in the gutter but was obviously caught out and scared so told her that we are all road users and they'd have to wait, tough.
phew


----------



## turing test (Dec 8, 2011)

Right here. Its a shame poor GG bit by a dragon. I have been in a bad mood and busy as shit at work. Might be related.


----------



## girasol (Dec 9, 2011)

I thought I was going to beat my previous record this morning until I got to Waterloo and the wind picked up. 

Quite pleased with my gloves, as it was -2 this morning and my hands were nice and warm.


----------



## ringo (Dec 9, 2011)

Tough going last night, one gust of wind almost lifted my front wheel sideways, then it was into a strong headwind all the way home. Proper burn on the legs to keep up some speed and feeling it on this morning's ride, but in a good way.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 9, 2011)

It was a bit touch and go on the glove front this morning - Aldi "winter" ones that got a bit damp last night. I've mislaid my second pair. Wearing two pairs of socks now. I must get myself organised before the winter really sets in - part of my project for my 3 weeks off ...


----------



## Onket (Dec 9, 2011)

turing test said:


> Right here. Its a shame poor GG bit by a dragon. I have been in a bad mood and busy as shit at work. Might be related.



I do actually look forward to your posts.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 9, 2011)

Flipping battery went nearly flat on the way home and the spare let me down - bad soldered joint - I charged it the other night too... 
So I limped home with adequate but only just lights.
And this evening, I encountered the thug with the strobing magicshine on the path - nearly took my eyes out and all I could do was ride at him and swear because I had no spare juice.
I'm going to find it difficult to resist upgrading my high beam if a suitable 10 watt lamp turns up ....


----------



## The Boy (Dec 9, 2011)

Ok.   Turns out my philosophy of 'the body is a natural radiator'  doesn't apply when the temperature approaches zero. Wouldn't suggest anyone tries cycling to work in wet waterproofs and gloves.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 10, 2011)

The Boy said:


> Ok. Turns out my philosophy of 'the body is a natural radiator' doesn't apply when the temperature approaches zero. Wouldn't suggest anyone tries cycling to work in wet waterproofs and gloves.


I bet they were dryer by the time you got there though.


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 11, 2011)

Any of you Northern hemisphere commuters up for this mod? GG?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 11, 2011)

Some days I wonder I'm able to find the strength to actually pedal the thing.


----------



## girasol (Dec 12, 2011)

Lovely ride this morning, under the moonlight and a new record! Door to door in 29:45. I suspect the ride home will take considerably longer - it will be windier for starters, and it always takes longer as it's more uphilly. I'm leaving work at 4 hoping to avoid the winds that are coming...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 12, 2011)

Lovely morning - I could have got away with my usual gloves, but I really had to start breaking in the cheap ski gloves I bought yesterday - very stiff - really a bit painful and even slightly dangerous, so I have put them on my office chair - which I spend quite a lot of time sitting on ...


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2011)

yeah, lovely today, bit of a mega bright reflection off the wet road but no one tried to kill me! that i noticed


----------



## a_chap (Dec 12, 2011)

Great.

Was cleaning the machine prior to its next outing and had a senior moment. I unclamped it from the bike stand and realised I'd forgotten to put the rear wheel in. Went to get the wheel and - in slow motion - saw the bike topple out of the bike stand and drop to the floor. Being a recumbent it managed to land on the front chain rings which are now Pringle-shaped.

Bugger.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 13, 2011)

ouch...


----------



## Ae589 (Dec 13, 2011)

Soaked in the evening, soaked in the morning.  Where the f*ck are my waterproof trousers?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 13, 2011)

The rain  timed it just right this morning, so I didn't have to wear yesterday evening's "waterproofs" - which weren't, and hadn't finished drying.  I turned on the office radiator for a minute or two - should feel guilty as it's dead mild indoors even with the window open.

Could have done with the hurricane-force sou' westerly they've promised to help me up the final hill .. but by all accounts that's to come later this week.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 13, 2011)

glad i made it in early!
missed some evil hail


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 13, 2011)

Grrr... every time I go out in glorious sunshine in regular clothes, it bloody pisses it down on the way home and I end up with soaked jeans


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 13, 2011)

Yesterday morning was lovely, but traffic was shit. Yesterday evening was windy us fuck and, for the last ten minutes, rainy as fuck. I really had to work to avoid being blown off/across the road at times.

Cycling every other day until I get back into the swing of things.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 13, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> Grrr... every time I go out in glorious sunshine in regular clothes, it bloody pisses it down on the way home and I end up with soaked jeans



That's what baskets and panniers are for 

And I have a complete change of clothes at work - even pants !


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 13, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> That's what baskets and panniers are for
> 
> And I have a complete change of clothes at work - even pants !


thing is I usually do bring a change of clothes, but I had a meeting with a supervisor (casual clothes) and a class (smart clothes), and I didn't feel like changing three times over the course of the day, or lugging around two changes of clothes. It was sunny, so I chanced it


----------



## girasol (Dec 13, 2011)

yeah, that's my only annoyance with cycling to/from work... I end up getting dressed lots of times a day!
cycling clothes on
office clothes on
cycling clothes on
evening clothes on
sleeping clothes on


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah, it is the most annoying thing. The 10 mins of faffing about before leaving work are a constant irritation.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 13, 2011)

I feel so lucky I have such a laid-back job. I can sleep, cycle and work in the same clothes.


----------



## girasol (Dec 13, 2011)

so could I if I wanted to, but I would really rather not do that


----------



## Crispy (Dec 13, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I feel so lucky I have such a laid-back job. I can sleep, cycle and work in the same clothes.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 13, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I feel so lucky I have such a laid-back job. I can sleep, cycle and work in the same clothes.



*holds nose*


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 13, 2011)

Crispy said:


>



... except I do put clean pants on in the morning and a clean tee shirt after each cycle ride...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 13, 2011)

girasol said:


> so could I if I wanted to, but I would really rather not do that



Yeah, this.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 13, 2011)

i do the same sometimes
don't bother to change in work sometimes and then don't bother when i get home
commute is only 2 miles tho so don't get too smelly
well no ones told me yet


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 13, 2011)

I like to keep my ablutions to the bare minimum.


----------



## girasol (Dec 13, 2011)

I never get smelly, in fact my sweat smells of roses  I just don't like wearing slightly damp clothes.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 13, 2011)

HAIL! in the FACE! 
and a middle finger from a passenger of a car blocking a yellow box so a bus or i couldn't get through


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 13, 2011)

I checked the radar before I left work and saw that there was a lull .. and everything would have been fine if it wasn't for an enormous flood on the unlit back-road which killed my momentum - I had idiot cars up my arse so I didn't want to stop - so I had to pedal -so my feet got more than a little wet early on. But it wasn't cold, so I quickly forgot about them ..

Amazing - it really didn't seem like that much rain had fallen. There was also a big puddle in the park, and the little brook was a roaring torrent..

By the time I got home I could feel that all the wet lube I'd put on my chain this morning had washed off ...


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 13, 2011)

What's that website Crawler that gives photos of bikes for sale. Mates had his stupidly expensive bike nicked.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 14, 2011)

It's pissing down - and there's no escape.

Note to self to remember the impromptu lake this time ....


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 14, 2011)

Got it right this time -the flood was enormous - maybe a 100 yards and up to the kerb in places - I couldn't believe the guy who cycled all the way through it. I used the shared pavement - which was conveniently empty.

There wasn't much rain / sleet and it was actually quite pleasant as the old chap in the park commented - he with the dogs - each with their own colour of flashing LEDs 
We had the park to ourselves, and I didn't have to flash at very many flashers on the railway path.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 16, 2011)

almost got done by a big sprinter i had passed twice
really revving and trying to pass me dangerously going into oncoming traffic
i was shouting and he was saying stuff out the window
i held my ground and was close, all the time pointing at the red light 30yds away, saying 'where are you racing too! it's on red!' so then he had to stop and was behind me, so got ready for some more abuse as he passed again and got my phone out, was shaking but as he went past he apologised and waved!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 16, 2011)

other than than and being blinded by the sun off hte wet road and dodging cars who were jumping red lights due to the reflection, all ok...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 16, 2011)

My camera card got corrupted 
I was hoping to identify the colleague who pointlessly overtook me as I entered the main gate this morning 

Apart from that, quite bright, and the paths and roads were delightfully empty.

I'm off for three weeks myself after today. Hopefully I'll still get out on a moderately long ride every few days.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 16, 2011)

Was an ok ride, despite appearances and radio reports of snow/sleet/rain/freezing temperatures. My feet are still wet and cold, but overall not too bad.


----------



## plurker (Dec 16, 2011)

the waterproof lining on my 12 month old, worn maybe 30 times, Endura trousers has worn off, so I had a cold and wet arse 
Other than that all dry and warm. Thanks due to howies merino, and altura overshoes


----------



## ExtraRefined (Dec 19, 2011)

My, it's jolly chilly out there this morning. Definitely "Don't lean!" conditions.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 19, 2011)

Ouch. Came off my bike this morning on the way to work. The cycle path was a sheet of ice and I had no way of stopping in time. I managed to roll sideways instead of over the handlebars and just slid along the ground for about ten yards - impressive. Knee hurts a bit now though. Got back on and cycled in by the road instead.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 19, 2011)

Cagers have their uses when it's icy ...


----------



## ExtraRefined (Dec 20, 2011)

Days like yesterday make me think about buying waterproof trousers. Riding in rain at 4C is not much fun, glad it was only 7 miles.


----------



## girasol (Dec 20, 2011)

First ride since I had a massive spasm on my (I think) right piriformis - not cycling related, but I needed to rest for a few days.

Was a bit aprehensive but so desperate for fresh air & exercise that I went for it, except I ended up having to cycle slower than usual, as I could feel tension on my buttock (am on strong painkillers, so can't feel the fulll pain). Apart from that it was very nice, the sun was out as I left later than usual. Getting cloudier now though


----------



## Crispy (Dec 20, 2011)

Forgive me HWYCC thread for I have sinned.
I bought a travelcard on Monday.


----------



## girasol (Dec 20, 2011)

were you hangover/broken?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm home for 3 weeks and finding it difficult to work up the enthusiasm - but tomorrow is set to be warmer - albeit very grey ...


----------



## Crispy (Dec 20, 2011)

Nah, it was cold and I'm busy every night until Xmas  Figured I may as well accpet that I'm going to be tired/hungover non stop for the next 7 days and get a discount on all those guilty trains.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 20, 2011)

Today was my last day bussing and/or taxiing to/from work.  Promise.  As of tomorrow I ma back on the bike for definite.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 21, 2011)

The clouds sodded off to the South coast so I went out for an easy 20 mile ride.

Awful - took all my strength to get home. 

An appointment with the doc is imminent - no real symptoms as such, just total absence of energy.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 21, 2011)

i'm on leave now, which is obv good, but i didn't cycle today, which is bad. I don't sleep when i don't cycle


----------



## weepiper (Dec 21, 2011)

I had 15 minutes at the end of the day with nothing better to do so I gave my _own bike_ a quick service


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 22, 2011)

weepiper said:


> I had 15 minutes at the end of the day with nothing better to do so I gave my _own bike_ a quick service


Do colleagues usually exchange them with each other ?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 22, 2011)

you do know weepiper works in a bike shop right?

roads clearer today, yay! more blinkin panicking peds tho with their shopping bags


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 22, 2011)

ddraig said:


> you do know weepiper works in a bike shop right?


Of course, I just wondered if there was a tradition of them fixing each other's bikes ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 22, 2011)

Lovely sunny day - albeit a few degrees cooler than yesterday, but after yesterday I know I'm not ready for a decently long ride.  

Perhaps I'll go into town for some birdseed and stuff ....


----------



## ddraig (Dec 22, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Of course, I just wondered if there was a tradition of them fixing each other's bikes ...


i presume it was meant in a 'not a customers bike'


----------



## Diamond (Dec 22, 2011)

Been some absolutely lovely mornings the past couple of weeks for riding in - this morning being another one.

I've also got a fantastic new commute.  The stretch from Lambeth Bridge, down Horseferry Road, across Strutton Ground, round the bottom of St James' Park and then up over the steps into Picadilly is lovely.


----------



## plurker (Dec 22, 2011)

grrr. more brake issues this morning.

had new pads fitted 2 weeks ago, mechanic said he wasn't sure if they were fitted right, i've lost confidencegiven i already had to take it back to him already after the first time they were fitted.    it's clear they're not right, rubbing and squealing.  Not sure if I've got a lemon of a set-up, using Avid juicy5s,  but over 4 years and using 2 different bike shops the brakes have *never* been quite right.

Looking on the plus side, roads are nice and empty now as everyone's leaving town


----------



## The Boy (Dec 22, 2011)

First commute in a week or two yesterday.  No major issues, although got beeped at by a car driver who took issue with me filtering back into traffic after the car at the head of the queue crawled into the ASZ.  Was riding up the cycle filter lane thingy so it's not like he shouldn't have been expecting anyone to be there.  Also had a taxi swerve across my path to pick up a fare leaving me the choice of slamming on my brakes and starting off in the wrong gear, or swerving and going a bit too close to under a bus than I would like.

Still made it up the hill in good stead, although I have now perfected the cheat's way up so it feels an empty victory.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 22, 2011)

plurker said:


> mechanic said he wasn't sure if they were fitted right



How much did he charge?


----------



## plurker (Dec 22, 2011)

sylvan said:


> How much did he charge?


the bill was 100 - 2 pairs of pads should be around 45 retail i think, so the balance on labour/vat.
bike was in for a full day first time, then a couple of hours the second time.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 22, 2011)

Don't have much experience with disc brakes - but for that kind of money I'd be upset to be told the mechanic wasn't sure they'd been fitted ok. Still - a bit of squealing is preferable to complete failure


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 22, 2011)

Are hydraulic brakes self-adjusting ?

My Avid BB7 seems to need tweaking every couple of hundred miles.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 22, 2011)

I've nothing against responsible red light jumping.. but as I was crossing on a green man just now, a Guy on a bike shouted me to get out of the way!

I tried to kick him but he got away


----------



## plurker (Dec 22, 2011)

sylvan said:


> for that kind of money I'd be upset to be told the mechanic wasn't sure they'd been fitted ok. Still - a bit of squealing is preferable to complete failure


TBF to him, he did try for ages to get them right.  Similar happens every time I need pad replacements



gentlegreen said:


> Are hydraulic brakes self-adjusting ?My Avid BB7 seems to need tweaking every couple of hundred miles.


Pass on that question, no idea tbh, but I cant afford to have it tweaked every 2 weeks!
Why are bikes so complex, I can work my way round my car and van brakes no problem, but bikes are weird


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 22, 2011)

It only takes a few minutes.


----------



## turing test (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry I hadn’t posted here is a while. The commute has been going well. Yesterday the city opened up an improved stretch of the Coronation drive bike/ped path. It’s a big improvement for me because that means I can get to work without crossing the river (twice) and I don’t have to ride through the Japanese tourist infested Southbank. It will save me approximately 20 minutes per day and a fair bit of agro. Also they improved it quite a lot, making it wider and smoother. 

I had some friends from the US visiting last weekend and so we lent them two bikes and I took my commuter with bags for a tour with our touring club (Brisbane Bicycle Touring Club). We had about 15 riders total. Anyway we did about 20 km off road on gravel through very steep rolling bush. My wife ended up with 2 flats the second also cut her sidewall necessitating a boot. The boot blew out in the evening after we arrived at the pub. Luckily one of the riders gave us a spare tyre (I usually carry one-but forgot this time) In addition at the train station before we for the tour left my front tyre went flat and after we got home one of the loners went flat. Then last night I had my sixth flat (glass puncture). All these flats are with newish tyres. Anyway I am only telling you this because I have been patching tyres like hell (I had four more that were waiting) and now am cycling to work on some freshly patched tubes. 

Now for the important part-Water Dragons! My wife has taken up counting on her ride to work but so far her record is a measly 5. While I set a recent record of 24! I have also spotted a group of 5 turtles all huddled together in the sun twice in the same location. The lizard count today was only 14 so pretty boring, except that I got hit by a water sprinkler while hunting them.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Dec 23, 2011)

Almost hit a young cat yesterday, darted out from between cars and missed my front wheel by about two feet.

On almost the same section of road this morning, I started to lose traction at the rear going around a tight corner. Wasn't going particularly fast, but it was slightly wet, and I was breaking into the corner . Still, I would have got away with it on most tyres, but marathon pluses really do have less traction. Over a year now with no punctures on them though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 23, 2011)

I went out for a ride on Wednesday, and on at least two occasions, if I startled pigeons on the side of the path, there was also a squirrel with them - and with squirrels you're always worrying that their escape route might be some seemingly completely illogical path up some tree or other on the wrong side of the path ...

I probably should have  stopped to see which food items were interesting both species.

I was watching this David Attenborough the other day where grass-grazing Gelada Baboons, and Walia Ibexes chose to stay together for safety in numbers.

A very strange day - back to autumnal temperatures.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 23, 2011)

Hungover ride in - good but wrong.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 24, 2011)

Think I'm actually starting to get a little bit fitter after my hiatus. Hopefully after the festive bollocks is out of the way I'll be able to start going for leisure rides on my days off again.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 24, 2011)

The sun's out, but I know better than to even try.
All I've done today is a 2 mile round trip to get yet more stodgy food.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 28, 2011)

Stuffed up with the cold and punctured on the journey home yesterday.  Could have done without that, especially as it was my second in two days.  No spokes seem to be loose and nothing else out of the ordinary so just inlucky I think.

Oh, and why do bike light attach back to front?  didn't attach my front light last night and it fell off as I hot a bump on Morrison street.  Had to watch helplessly from the side of the road as a dozen or so taxis and busses rode a matter of inches from my poor light 

Anyway, got three days off which I was going to use to get some serious miles in. Illnes has ensured that I will, in fact, be sat on my arse.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't use detachable lights, but my colleague borrowed my office emergency Cateye and managed to drop it on the road, so the replacement has a safety loop attached ....


----------



## The Boy (Dec 28, 2011)

Spotted that my rear tire was flat *again*. Turns out that a tiny piece* of what i think is glass has gotten lodged in the tire and led to three patch-ups on four days. grr.

*about half a mm long and half again wide.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 29, 2011)

Went to Tesco on Acre Lane at 7.15 this morning - Jesus that was cold enough. Respect to the cycling commuters!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 29, 2011)

should have been commuting on an old hire bike they were supposed to be giving away free as it is the end of the scheme but they failed to show for the second day in a row 
so sitting in work in waterproofs and no bike to ride


----------



## The Boy (Jan 1, 2012)

Ffs, I've got a broken spoke on my rear wheel from a pothole.  Think I could get the council to pay for it to get fixed?


----------



## a_chap (Jan 2, 2012)

Voluntarily gave up my car parking space at work to encourage me to commute by bike more often. Will fit the new Hope 2 front light I treated myself to. Might even fit my LED Lenser H14 to the bike too if I can be arsed. Should give me about 600 lumens! So about a quarter of GentleGreen's light output  Will also give the tyres their annual blow up.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2012)

I really haven't got that much light - my two headlights are roughly equivalent to the Hope's two - though one of mine is a dipped beam and I use it independantly.
My third front light is a wide dispersion "be seen" lamp that's enough by itself for part of my commute.

What sort of roads are you riding on ?

I would like a quality dipped beam of the Philips variety, and twice the power for a high beam, but I'm not prepared to pay for them.

I had thought of upgrading my battery - my charging regime is a bit careless. I carry a spare one.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jan 2, 2012)

Rode 16 miles home from a NYE party yesterday afternoon. Remember what the weather was like in London yesterday? Yeah. It rained, heavily, the whole way, and I got completely soaked. At one point there was a puddle almost a foot deep. Still a fun ride though 



The Boy said:


> Ffs, I've got a broken spoke on my rear wheel from a pothole. Think I could get the council to pay for it to get fixed?



Is it worth the hassle over £12?


----------



## girasol (Jan 2, 2012)

It's a beautiful day today, not back at work yet, but will go for a ride... Despite having a cough, it'll probably make me feel better, the fresh air and the sunshine! I've been lying on the sofa with the lurgy for the last couple of days, really bored


----------



## girasol (Jan 2, 2012)

The Boy said:


> Ffs, I've got a broken spoke on my rear wheel from a pothole. Think I could get the council to pay for it to get fixed?



You could try? Let us know if it works! (Although something tells me it's unlikely)


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm still convinced you need a mountain bike for most kinds of riding these days - I rode on some cobbles yesterday and wondered how people manage with narrower, harder tyres ... though mine _are_ pumped up to the max ..


----------



## Ponyutd (Jan 2, 2012)

Just caught up with Bradley Wiggins New Years eve tweet. "Another year nearer dying". Miserable sod.
Had a very nice local ride. Sunny as hell, almost blinding. Such a joy with hardly any traffic about and dryish roads.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 2, 2012)

ExtraRefined said:


> Is it worth the hassle over £12?



Wasn't being entirely serios.  Smiley fail for me


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2012)

Installed my first "app" on my phone - "RunKeeper Pro" and did a test "ride" to the end of my path and back. 



I have found yet another way to bore people with the minutiae of my life.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 2, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I really haven't got that much light - my two headlights are roughly equivalent to the Hope's two - though one of mine is a dipped beam and I use it independantly.
> My third front light is a wide dispersion "be seen" lamp that's enough by itself for part of my commute.
> 
> What sort of roads are you riding on ?



The commute is split between urban roads and unlit 70 mph dual carriageway. It's the latter that I need the extra light for because of the fuckwits who I assume chuck stuff out of their vehicles. I'm regularly stopping to pick up glass bottles before they become broken glass bottles. But there are also tins, cans, tin cans and shoes. Alway shoes. One day I counted five. When it's dark it's a tad hard to see things I'm going to run over. Although having just installed the H14 I think I can use its focussed beam to melt anything in my way. It really is rather bright.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2012)

I can see why you would want some serious and reliable lights for that !

presumably two really good rear lights and masses of reflective stuff ?


----------



## girasol (Jan 2, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Installed my first "app" on my phone - "RunKeeper Pro" and did a test "ride" to the end of my path and back.
> 
> View attachment 15741
> 
> I have found yet another way to bore people with the minutiae of my life.



I've been using that for a year now, it's great! You need a phone with good GPS, HTC Desire is very good and accurate.  My husband's Samsung's maps a less smooth route, the points sometimes a few hundred meters away and jerky.

Here's my ride earlier today: http://runkeeper.com/user/girasol/activity/64575293
(which was easier than I thought it would be, despite the lurgy)


----------



## a_chap (Jan 2, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Installed my first "app" on my phone - "RunKeeper Pro" and did a test "ride" to the end of my path and back.
> 
> View attachment 15741
> 
> I have found yet another way to bore people with the minutiae of my life.



Mobile phones? Apps? Crikey GG you're in danger of joining the 21st century.

As for boring people - here's the route of my ride yesterday. Worcester to Inkberrow the long way. And then back again.







And the elevation...






How tedious is that?


----------



## a_chap (Jan 2, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I can see why you would want some serious and reliable lights for that !
> 
> presumably two really good rear lights and masses of reflective stuff ?



Yes and yes.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2012)

I walked up to the supermarket earlier and it did pretty well considering - it even seems to have seen me walk around the central aisle to the till.

My main interest is in being able to not get lost when I'm out by myself and being able to find routes again from guided Sunday rides. Hopefully all the cycling specific routes will be available at some point.

This technology is mind-boggling if I think back to my early days of soldering individual germanium transistors that cost a week's pocket money


----------



## a_chap (Jan 2, 2012)

I have an early HTC Desire phone and its built in GPS got me unlost on a couple of rides this year. The main problem with a smart phone GPS compared to a dedicated GPS unit is the very limited battery life. For cycling I use a Garmin Geko 201 which takes AAA batteries.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2012)

I see you can get that one fairly cheaply now ..

I almost wish I'd gone for that option - maybe later ...

Though I'll be getting a backup battery and I have a rack bag to keep it in ...


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 2, 2012)

a_chap said:


> As for boring people - here's the route of my ride yesterday. Worcester to Inkberrow the long way. And then back again.
> 
> And the elevation...


Jesus, and I thought the North Downs were boorish. That's like cycling up and down the White Cliffs of Dover. Often.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2012)

Got my month's free internet - capped at 100MB and Cyclestreets is now available as an app. 

I like the way you can initiate app install from the comfort of your PC.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jan 2, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Got my month's free internet - capped at 100MB and Cyclestreets is now available as an app.
> 
> I like the way you can push app install from the comfort of your PC.



A word of warning - 100MB will not get you far on cyclestreets, perhaps a hundered miles or so depending how often you're refering to it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2012)

I was afraid of that. 

I suspect I will be relying on free WIFI a lot ...


----------



## girasol (Jan 3, 2012)

A bit slow to load, but worth a look:
*Details of every accident involving a bicycle reported to Transport for London between August 2010 and July 2011 have been released. Explore London's bicycle accident black spots using the map below. *

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring...ondons-cycle-accident-black-spots-mapped.html


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jan 4, 2012)

Better presented version of that data

http://cycleinjury.co.uk/map


----------



## ddraig (Jan 4, 2012)

first commute as was off ill yesterday
quite mild today really, and dry for a change
my xmas pressies of sealskinz skull cap and gloves are ace!


----------



## plurker (Jan 4, 2012)

Where are all the cagers?  Yesterday and today it seemed as though I was sharing the road with the odd cab, some cyclists and that was about it.  All the usuall spots where there's queues of cars at lights (acre lane/king's ave, outside clap north, stockwell, waterloo etc) I just sailed up to the lights without needing to filter pas one vehicle.  Did I miss an apocalypse?


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jan 4, 2012)

plurker said:


> Where are all the cagers?



On my commute, it would seem 

Oh, and I'm fat and slow after xmas which is annoying. No cakes for me and interval training in the gym - not going to do it on the roads in the dark and cold.


----------



## Private Storm (Jan 4, 2012)

First day back to work today and was a lovely cycle commute this morning, all stunning red sky, quiet roads and crisp, dry weather. Was expecting the worst after a week in Devon where the rain/hail/wind didn't let up once, so was wearing new waterproof shorts and gloves (amongst other items!), but was unneeded. Was glad I did the slightly longer route today, although at 7am this morning, I was not happy at the prospect.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 4, 2012)

It felt SO good to be back on my bike today


----------



## a_chap (Jan 4, 2012)

I didn't commute yesterday - I have a rule which says that if the garden furniture has blown to the far end of the garden then it's too damn windy.

Today a lot milder and less galeforcey. Am looking forward to trrying the new lights tonight


----------



## ddraig (Jan 4, 2012)

ddraig said:


> first commute as was off ill yesterday
> quite mild today really, and dry for a change
> my xmas pressies of sealskinz skull cap and gloves are ace!


windy rainy cold and haily on the way back! soaked
apart from hands and head


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 4, 2012)

I sneaked out of work early and avoided every single drop of rain and had a great ride home  The second I got in my flat and shut the door, the rain started belting down - i LOVE it when that happens 

(sorry to people who got soaked )


----------



## ddraig (Jan 4, 2012)

fair do's 
happened to me in december! swings n roundabouts mun


----------



## a_chap (Jan 4, 2012)

Didn't get soaked. Wind got wilder as the day progressed. New lights very bright.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 5, 2012)

I had to get off and push a couple of times on my way home because the 50+mph sideways gusts were in danger of putting me under someone's wheels.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 5, 2012)

weepiper said:


> I had to get off and push a couple of times on my way home because the 50+mph sideways gusts were in danger of putting me under someone's wheels.


Oh noes 

Hope you got home ok in the end.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 5, 2012)

ExtraRefined said:


> Better presented version of that data
> 
> http://cycleinjury.co.uk/map


Here's one incident that was left off the map - perhaps for legal reasons ..

Bus used as weapon, driver charged with GBH.

Bizarrely he chose to do it in front of Bristol Magistrates Court and it was captured on their camera.



> A BUS driver who badly injured a cyclist after swerving towards him out of spite following a road rage incident has been told to expect a stint behind bars.
> Experienced cyclist Phillip Mead, 43, suffered a broken leg, wrist and thumb when he was hit by the bus driven by Gavin Hill while his bike was crushed beneath the vehicle's wheels.
> Mr Mead, a father of two, spent two weeks in hospital and had operations to repair his left knee and wrist following the incident.
> He spent six weeks in plaster and was not allowed to cycle for four months but is now back on his bike and commuting to work.
> ...


 
http://bristolcars.blogspot.com/2011/04/bus-news.html


----------



## Private Storm (Jan 5, 2012)

Bloody windy today, which always seemed to be in my face no matter which direction I was going in. On the upside, fitted my new Fibre Flare light and happily found it fitted perfectly, very happy with it.


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 5, 2012)

Cycling in a westerly direction in London today was almost like running waist deep in trifle. My 40 minute journey took me 50 minutes. On the upside, if I leave work a little early, I may be able to catch some of that wind to help me on my way back home.


----------



## T & P (Jan 5, 2012)

Private Storm said:


> Bloody windy today, which always seemed to be in my face no matter which direction I was going in.


 Same here. Fucking frustrating and annoying. This is one of those (infrequent) days in which I'd chose a car over a bike for the commute a thousand times over.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jan 5, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Here's one incident that was left off the map - perhaps for legal reasons ..
> 
> Bus used as weapon, driver charged with GBH.
> 
> ...



Should've been done for attempted murder. No doubt even though he's to be locked up, he'll still only be banned from driving for a few years.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 5, 2012)

ExtraRefined said:


> Should've been done for attempted murder. No doubt even though he's to be locked up, he'll still only be banned from driving for a few years.



Agreed.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 5, 2012)

Agreeably less windy today. Even more agreeably drier.


----------



## fredfelt (Jan 6, 2012)

I overtook a guy on a recumbent this morning.  I noticed he had a beard.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 6, 2012)

fredfelt said:


> I overtook a guy on a recumbent this morning. I noticed he had a beard.


But do you shave your legs / wear Lycra ?


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jan 6, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> But do you shave your legs / wear Lycra ?



I have a beard, ride a single speed, and wear flourescent lycra. Death to stereotypes!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 6, 2012)

ExtraRefined said:


> I have a beard, ride a single speed, and wear flourescent lycra. Death to stereotypes!


Indeed, and anyway, beards are very fashionable among young trendies, and I wouldn't even jump to conclusions about corduroy or elbow patches - no doubt they'll be in vogue again at some point ...


----------



## fredfelt (Jan 6, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> But do you shave your legs / wear Lycra ?



Yes, but most of the time I wear Lycra it's not for cycling.

I don't shave my legs, but if the other half got her way I'd shave my back.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 6, 2012)

FUCK!

Got home tonight and found some cunt had stolen my bike.

Mrs Chap and I spent an hour driving round the local estates hoping against hope we'd see it. Gave up and came home. But I decided to go out again and keep walking around looking.

After another hour getting ready to beat the fuckers to death and getting all sentimental about a bike I've had for fourteen years I found my bike leaning against a hedge on an unlit footpath.

Tears of joy at being re-united with my bike. However the new lights I've been bragging about were missing. No surprise there. Trying to work out how to explain that to the insurers.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 7, 2012)

So, the other night, while walking along Old Street, I saw the following:

Black clothes, black bike, no lights, no helmet, no hi-vis
Sitting on the handlebars, facing backwards, pedaling the bike forwards
Talking on the phone, checking over his shoulder every now and then to see where he's going
In the bus lane


----------



## ddraig (Jan 7, 2012)

deathwish nutter!


----------



## weepiper (Jan 7, 2012)

Crispy said:


> So, the other night, while walking along Old Street, I saw the following:
> 
> Black clothes, black bike, no lights, no helmet, no hi-vis
> Sitting on the handlebars, facing backwards, pedaling the bike forwards
> ...



Suicide bingo!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 8, 2012)

Probably a creationist ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 9, 2012)

First commute of 2012 and I was distinctly over-dressed...

Someone got a new light for Xmas and doesn't know how to use it yet ...
Naturally I flashed my 51 LEDs / 10 watts right back ..
Hopefully he'll have got a clue before I encounter him on the way home in the dark and have to repeat the exercise.



I pong a bit. In spite of a recent bath and a good strip wash when I got to work this morning.

Must be all the rich food / lack of exercise ...

I still have what feels like the slightest of colds that catches up with me if I cycle 10 miles - so I've hardly been out apart from the odd shopping trip.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 9, 2012)

The light in the shower room at work is broken, so I showered by a pen sized torch light this morning.
No one would come in and hold it for me.
Political Correctness gone mad


----------



## ddraig (Jan 9, 2012)

do you think people want all that detail gg?

bit unbalanced after lurgy but not too bad and glad to be back on bike
dry today and no one tried to kill me


----------



## girasol (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm glad my first commute was today instead of last week - good weather, hardly any wind, enjoyable journey, and in under 30 mins


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 9, 2012)

Good ride in. Getting ITB pain though and I'm not sure why. Saddle hasn't changed height. Sigh.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 9, 2012)

I wimped out last monday and bought a travelcard (a wise choice it turned out), so I'm back on today as well 
Freshly inflated tires, tightened brakes, feels good.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 9, 2012)

ddraig said:


> do you think people want all that detail gg?


I long ago started using this thread in lieu of a blog 

I have a GPS track of the journey too.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 9, 2012)

A big thank you to the driver of the black Mini who, knowing there were traffic works ahead, didn't attempt an impotent suicide pass (a regular occurance), kept their distance and gave me plenty of room when she did pass me after the works.


----------



## fredfelt (Jan 12, 2012)

Traffic was shocking this morning


----------



## Shifter (Jan 12, 2012)

... new saddle woes... not sure if i'm beaking it in or if it's breaking me,either way can't sit comfortably in my work chair right now 

been an expensive new year so far... new saddle and seat post were needed initially, in replacing those i broke the bolt in the seat clamp and then stripped the thread in it so had to buy a new one, a front light has just decided to self destruct  and last night i noticed that the padding in my under shorts has decided to come away from the shorts material hopefully they will last until payday.... shower at work has decided its far better for me to have a cold shower in the morning... must go find the building manager and have a word.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2012)

Saddles are funny things - they can be comfortable one day and painful the next ..
Maybe it's in the wrong position ?


----------



## Shifter (Jan 12, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Saddles are funny things - they can be comfortable one day and painful the next ..
> Maybe it's in the wrong position ?



heh  , i'm finding this one hilarious  I may have blisters on my nethers.

Yeah, I think you may have something there,I'll try moving it around but it's pretty much dead level and half way along the rails, height may be a little tall for me.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2012)

Shifter said:


> heh  , i'm finding this one hilarious  I may have blisters on my nethers.
> 
> Yeah, I think you may have something there,I'll try moving it around but it's pretty much dead level and half way along the rails, height may be a little tall for me.



There's front to back as well.

Whenever I fit a new saddle I always have a hex key in my pocket.


----------



## girasol (Jan 12, 2012)

A bit worried at how competitive I get.  This morning I told myself to take it easy and ride slower than usual, due to a rather heavy night of exercise last night.  Did I?  Oh no, I picked my racing opponent about 10 minutes into the ride and after that I was at full speed all the way (which, granted, for me isn't very fast) to try and beat my fastest time.

I will pay for this on the way home with lack of strength on my legs - same thing happened on Tuesday.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2012)

Here is a blind bend on the Bristol to Bath railway path I use twice a day :-



Checking the GPS plot I did the other evening, I average 13MPH coming around it from the other direction in the evening.

Perhaps I'm lucky in going in the opposite direction to almost everyone else - or perhaps not, because there are hundreds of potential idiots doing what that one did ...


----------



## fredfelt (Jan 12, 2012)

girasol said:


> A bit worried at how competitive I get. This morning I told myself to take it easy and ride slower than usual, due to a rather heavy night of exercise last night. Did I? Oh no, I picked my racing opponent about 10 minutes into the ride and after that I was at full speed all the way (which, granted, for me isn't very fast) to try and beat my fastest time.
> 
> I will pay for this on the way home with lack of strength on my legs - same thing happened on Tuesday.



I get the same.  Sometimes it's really hard to not be competitive, or to go slow and get some (active) rest.  I'm following quite an intensive training plan where Friday is supposed to be a rest day - particularly if I'm racing on the weekend.  Rather than taking it easy I generally get bored of going slow and end up putting the power on.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2012)

Edit.

No. It appears I hardly slow down for that corner 



Downhill, tightening bend, "ballerina effect" ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2012)

I only have myself to compete with, and sadly I'm pretty well maxed-out every time.
Perhaps GPS will allow me to optimise my energy use.


----------



## Shifter (Jan 12, 2012)

girasol said:


> A bit worried at how competitive I get. This morning I told myself to take it easy and ride slower than usual, due to a rather heavy night of exercise last night. Did I? Oh no, I picked my racing opponent about 10 minutes into the ride and after that I was at full speed all the way (which, granted, for me isn't very fast) to try and beat my fastest time.
> 
> I will pay for this on the way home with lack of strength on my legs - same thing happened on Tuesday.



i get fed up with the people I have already overtaken who catch me up at the lights and then pull in front of me, don't know the light phasing and so end up stopping me from leaving in that essential few seconds before teh car drivers clock the green light and try and run me down... and then repeat at teh next set of lights.


----------



## girasol (Jan 12, 2012)

My legs were pretty good on the way home! I must be getting fit  Really good time too, one of the fastest on the way home.

This is also the longest I haven't smoked for (2 weeks) - coincidence?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2012)

Two mildly interesting cyclists on the way home :-

1. Goth Ninja :-



2. Flashing *green* tail light :-



Much less amusing was a bad overtake from a repeat offender (I think) - the first offence I didn't upload at the time, partly because the incident started during a lost few seconds while my camera started a new file, and also because I suspected it might have been a colleague of mine...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2012)

On second thoughts the cars have different rear ends ...

Darn.


----------



## Shifter (Jan 12, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> There's front to back as well.
> 
> Whenever I fit a new saddle I always have a hex key in my pocket.



Yeah, always carry a few tools with me so I had a bit of a fiddle before setting off tonight, and again a couple of times on the ride. Sadly angling the seat gives me the feeling that i'm either going off the front or back and moving it off dead center towards back and front gives me that horrible unbalanced feeling but it was deffo worth a shot. I'm going to give that seat another few days, might wear a second light pair of paddeds under my baggies, if it's still painful in a week or so I'll take a look at trying to get my old seat off the old seat post again and see if i can fix it enough to go on the new seat post.

Thanks tho, you gave me the motivation to stop whinging and try and do something about it


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2012)

It can creep up on you, saddle misadjustment.

I've a feeling mine has moved back due to me hoiking my bike backwards over the sill of my UPVC door.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 13, 2012)

Saw a car turn left right into a cyclist on a cycle lane this morning. He was unhurt, thankfully. The girl driving the car was very apologetic but, fuck, what an idiot. Makes you remember just how on guard you have to be at all times.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 13, 2012)

Part of my commute home takes me down a road with big speed bumps which narrows at corner the bottom of the hill because it's one-way until there where it becomes two-way again. Riding home last night a car behind me keeps revving in an attempt to overtake me but because of the speed bumps she keeps having to slow down again before she makes it. At the bottom she makes one last effort at it at completely the wrong time then has to brake sharply to pull in to avoid the traffic island where it turns back into two-way  silly cow, I was doing about 20mph down the hill which is as fast as you can drive down there anyway (I know cos I've driven the same road in a car too). I sailed past her round the corner then exaggeratedly waved her on. Some drivers just seem to have an 'I should be in front of you because you're on a bike and I'm in a car' mentality regardless of whether the road actually allows it.


----------



## Shifter (Jan 13, 2012)

bit fresh this morning... got overtaken on a 90 degree corner (it used to be a junction until the council put a one way ssytem in) by a car so iced up the driver could not be seen in the car so I have no idea how he/she could see out. He/she was so close and made such a meal of it that i was able to unclip from the SPD and try to kick the door.... not been that concerned for my safety in quite a while.

Then got close to being taken out by a "Giraffe Recycling" van in a roadworks contraflow round the back of Oxford St that I started yelling at teh driver... he apologised.

I haven't warmed up yet... and my arse still hurts


----------



## ddraig (Jan 13, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Part of my commute home takes me down a road with big speed bumps which narrows at corner the bottom of the hill because it's one-way until there where it becomes two-way again. Riding home last night a car behind me keeps revving in an attempt to overtake me but because of the speed bumps she keeps having to slow down again before she makes it. At the bottom she makes one last effort at it at completely the wrong time then has to brake sharply to pull in to avoid the traffic island where it turns back into two-way  silly cow, I was doing about 20mph down the hill which is as fast as you can drive down there anyway (I know cos I've driven the same road in a car too). I sailed past her round the corner then exaggeratedly waved her on. Some drivers just seem to have an 'I should be in front of you because you're on a bike and I'm in a car' mentality regardless of whether the road actually allows it.


yup, blatant failure to read the road
i always give them a sarcastic clap when passing them again in traffic or pulled up at lights a few feet away from where they've passed me


----------



## ddraig (Jan 13, 2012)

supposed 'commuter sale'
http://www.wheelies.co.uk/


----------



## The Boy (Jan 13, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Part of my commute home takes me down a road with big speed bumps which narrows at corner the bottom of the hill because it's one-way until there where it becomes two-way again. Riding home last night a car behind me keeps revving in an attempt to overtake me but because of the speed bumps she keeps having to slow down again before she makes it. At the bottom she makes one last effort at it at completely the wrong time then has to brake sharply to pull in to avoid the traffic island where it turns back into two-way  silly cow, I was doing about 20mph down the hill which is as fast as you can drive down there anyway (I know cos I've driven the same road in a car too). I sailed past her round the corner then exaggeratedly waved her on. Some drivers just seem to have an 'I should be in front of you because you're on a bike and I'm in a car' mentality regardless of whether the road actually allows it.



I had similar happen the other day.  Except I had a car in front of me as well, so by the time I got to the next speed hump there was no gap for the car behind to fit into. I could understand it happening once because drivers often seem to not realise how fast I'm moving, but four times?  Plain stupid.


----------



## girasol (Jan 13, 2012)

ddraig said:


> supposed 'commuter sale'
> http://www.wheelies.co.uk/



wanted one of these for ages, but always thought they were too expensive... THANKS!!!!! 

http://www.wheelies.co.uk/p28642/Altura-Kinetic-Womens-Waterproof-Jacket.aspx

cant' decide whether to go for yellow or purple!!!

e2a, they haven't got my size in yellow...


----------



## chriswill (Jan 15, 2012)

Started back on the commute at the start of last week, 91 miles done and I'm shattered. It took me 2 days to rejoin the angry cyclists club when I was nearly cleaned out on a roundabout by a mini. 

Might be a chilly start to this week!


----------



## The Boy (Jan 15, 2012)

Absolutley baltic on the bike home just now.  Bought a gps computer thingumy with my christmas money so was fun playing with that though.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 17, 2012)

Really good commute this morning. Can really feel the fitness coming on leaps and bounds


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 17, 2012)

I arrived just a bit too late, plus the camera decided to start a new file just as I came upon a minor incident between a car and a cyclist - she was running back to remonstrate with the driver.  I hung around a bit just in case.



I'm guessing she took a a glancing blow at the point where I've been repeatedly encountering non-injurious SMIDGAFs recently ... She overtook me up the hill shortly after so clearly wasn't injured.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 17, 2012)

go the thermals on for the first time but nice and dry
got properly cut up by 2 army blokes speeding around me when i'd moved so they could get in their lane, they went the other way round me, cut right across a couple of feet in front and had to brake hard for a red light.
they didn't like it when i gave them a sarcastic round of applause and the driver was giving me the finger!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 17, 2012)

Note to Boris Bikers:

An arm signal is made by extending your arm at right angles to the body (well, anything over 70 degrees will do). NOT by pretending you are a penguin on one side of your body. Thank you.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 17, 2012)

I've been on a few rides with a young lad who does teapot hand signals. My own range from pointing to karate punches - though I still get ignored - so I have my old Sam Browne belt in work today to improvise some wrist bands - I've been ignored so much, I tend to aim *above* the horizontal.


----------



## Onket (Jan 17, 2012)

Back on the bike yesterday for the first time since way before Christmas. Cold. I need gloves!


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 17, 2012)

Onket said:


> Back on the bike yesterday for the first time since way before Christmas. Cold. I need gloves!


don't buy shit ones. cold hands spoil cycling.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 17, 2012)

Onket said:


> Back on the bike yesterday for the first time since way before Christmas. Cold. I need gloves!



Too fucking right. I'm amazed you didn't need them before Xmas tbh.


----------



## girasol (Jan 17, 2012)

Onket said:


> Back on the bike yesterday for the first time since way before Christmas. Cold. I need gloves!



I could have done with two extra extra gloves this morning! At least for the first 10 minutes, after that my hands started working again


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 17, 2012)

I have never ridden a bike for more than a few yards without gloves of some sort.

The Aldi "winter" ones seem to be holding up pretty well - but then it's only the past few days that have been properly cold ... and even then, not _*that*_ cold ..


----------



## Onket (Jan 17, 2012)

Looking at £27-£35 on that link ddraig posted (cheers, by the way)-

http://www.wheelies.co.uk/Catalogue.aspx?search=windproof gloves


----------



## ddraig (Jan 17, 2012)

thought these would be cheaper but not sure
http://www.sealskinz.com/index.php?..._id=2&options_4=12&number_of_uploads=0&page=2
my sis got me some for xmas and they are great
bit  at how much she has spent now!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.sealskinz.com/gloves/all-weather-cycle-gloves-with-gel

I've got these ones - they're very good, actually.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 17, 2012)

Onket said:


> Looking at £27-£35 on that link ddraig posted (cheers, by the way)-
> 
> http://www.wheelies.co.uk/Catalogue.aspx?search=windproof gloves



I have the all-flouro ones and they're comfortable and warm. Still get some windchill, but tbh nothing's going to stop that, short of solid guards on your handlebars


----------



## turing test (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah, I had a mate with gloves for hunting which were the bright orange colour.  He said the "please don't hit me gloves."  They looked very effective.

I have some plain black gloves that are totally wind proof.  They are great.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 18, 2012)

I only have a short commute so Aldi ones do me for a few quid.

I'm hoping it doesn't get cold enough for me to have to carry on breaking-in my ski gloves - I tried sitting on them, my next idea is to insert marigolds and repeatedly pump them up and deflate ...


----------



## Onket (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm after some very plain ones or ones thin enough for me to put other gloves over the top. Not too keen on how most cycling gloves look, tbh.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 18, 2012)

Onket said:


> Not too keen on how most cycling gloves look, tbh.


Aldi ones say "BIKING" on them - just in case you might mistakenly use them for the wrong purpose 

Thankfully they're Fawlty Towers - style letters that fall off over time.


----------



## Onket (Jan 18, 2012)

What do they do if they catch you, I dunno, rollerblading in them?


----------



## plurker (Jan 18, 2012)

no gloves today   Looking forward to my ride home having pumped my tyres up to 115 on a JoeBlow trackpump - they're pretty cool, make my lidl trackpump look crap!

Colleague, relatively n00b but keen cyclist, was knocked off her bike last night by a black cab which SMIDSY'd straight into the back of her on highgate hill. She's okay, bike frame's buckled, so hoping the experience doesn't put her off.  Cabbie didn't hang about apparently, just waited until he saw her get up and then off he went.  OB came, said that all they can do is write to the registered keeper of the vehicle and ask if they committed an offence, if they ignore that letter then OB can't/won't do anytihng - surely that's not right?


----------



## fjydj (Jan 18, 2012)

plurker said:


> no gloves today  Looking forward to my ride home having pumped my tyres up to 115 on a JoeBlow trackpump - they're pretty cool, make my lidl trackpump look crap!
> 
> Colleague, relatively n00b but keen cyclist, was knocked off her bike last night by a black cab which SMIDSY'd straight into the back of her on highgate hill. She's okay, bike frame's buckled, so hoping the experience doesn't put her off. Cabbie didn't hang about apparently, just waited until he saw her get up and then off he went. OB came, said that all they can do is write to the registered keeper of the vehicle and ask if they committed an offence, if they ignore that letter then OB can't/won't do anytihng - surely that's not right?



definately not right, police are at best lazy and useless in these cases. at least report it to the cab office, I'm sick of the terrible driving done by all cabs.

theres good info here:

http://www.lfgss.com/thread4213.html



> If the driver was a "professional" driver *complain to their profession's headquarters*.
> TfL if it's a bus
> Public Carriage Office if it's a black cab.
> 
> The link to make an online complaint against a black cab is here: https://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/contact/pco/taxi.aspx


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 18, 2012)

aargh, first I get a puncture on back tyre about 50 metres from my house, now no amount of coaxing and wd40 will shift the nuts holding the back wheel on, so I can't replace the inner tube. Fuck sake!


----------



## weepiper (Jan 18, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> aargh, first I get a puncture on back tyre about 50 metres from my house, now no amount of coaxing and wd40 will shift the nuts holding the back wheel on, so I can't replace the inner tube. Fuck sake!



You need a longer spanner. Or something you can slip over the end of the spanner to make it longer, like a bit of scaffold pole or similar. Give me a long enough lever and I can move the world etc

I gave up smoking ten days ago and today was the first commute where I've really noticed being less breathless up the steep hills


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 19, 2012)

Grey and drizzly and lacking the promised assistance of a brisk sou' westerly ...

The wind is supposed to be swinging around by about 90 degrees later, so perhaps I will get a shove homewards and without any accompanying rain ...


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 19, 2012)

Was coasting at walking pace through some red lights this morning, when a police came off the pavement and said "excuse me sir, would you like to step off your bike"

"No thanks" I replied with a smile and trundled off down the road.

She looked dead upset.


----------



## chriswill (Jan 19, 2012)

Could have done with less hailstone to be honest. Took it easy as the wind/rain/hail had me clinging on for dear life. 

The wind shifts me so much more on my road bike than the others. 

Same again tomorrow yay!


----------



## Onket (Jan 20, 2012)

Mild today, and the shower worked a lot better than it did on Monday.

I didn't actually cycle Tues-Thur.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 20, 2012)

weepiper said:


> You need a longer spanner. Or something you can slip over the end of the spanner to make it longer, like a bit of scaffold pole or similar. Give me a long enough lever and I can move the world etc
> 
> I gave up smoking ten days ago and today was the first commute where I've really noticed being less breathless up the steep hills


changed the tyre. Now getting a weird clicking sound off my back brake, and further investigation leaves me none the wiser


----------



## weepiper (Jan 20, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> changed the tyre. Now getting a weird clicking sound off my back brake, and further investigation leaves me none the wiser



need more info. what kind of brake. If it's a rim brake then possibly the tyre might be hitting off a brake block at a point in the rim where it's slightly dented. Spin the wheel slowly and have a look. That needs adjusted quicksmart if it is as the brake block will quickly cut a hole in the tyre sidewall causing it to explode


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 20, 2012)

weepiper said:


> need more info. what kind of brake. If it's a rim brake then possibly the tyre might be hitting off a brake block at a point in the rim where it's slightly dented. Spin the wheel slowly and have a look. That needs adjusted quicksmart if it is as the brake block will quickly cut a hole in the tyre sidewall causing it to explode


it is a rim brake. And closer inspection of the rim revealed a little dent sticking out that might cause the click. What do I do now? File it?


----------



## weepiper (Jan 20, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> it is a rim brake. And closer inspection of the rim revealed a little dent sticking out that might cause the click. What do I do now? File it?



If it were me I'd get a pair of pliers and use them to gently pull the dent back in towards the rim channel. You may want to ask a bike shop to do it though as it's quite possible to fuck the rim competely if you don't do it right


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 20, 2012)

plurker said:


> no gloves today   Looking forward to my ride home having pumped my tyres up to 115 on a JoeBlow trackpump - they're pretty cool, make my lidl trackpump look crap!
> 
> Colleague, relatively n00b but keen cyclist, was knocked off her bike last night by a black cab which SMIDSY'd straight into the back of her on highgate hill. She's okay, bike frame's buckled, so hoping the experience doesn't put her off.  Cabbie didn't hang about apparently, just waited until he saw her get up and then off he went.  OB came, said that all they can do is write to the registered keeper of the vehicle and ask if they committed an offence, if they ignore that letter then OB can't/won't do anytihng - surely that's not right?



Surely she can claim on the driver's insurance?


----------



## plurker (Jan 20, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Surely she can claim on the driver's insurance?



You'd think so, but he drove off without giving any deets.  OB said that all they can do is write to the registered keeper of the vehicle and ask if they committed an offence, if they then ignore that letter then OB can't/won't do anything


----------



## Diamond (Jan 20, 2012)

Bloody hard work.  Bit mystified as to why as well...


----------



## The Boy (Jan 20, 2012)

Was interesting coming up the hill last night . Main roads were fine, but side streets were a bit slippy, especially on newer bits of tarmac. And despite joking about the conditions with a lot of my customers, my gf and my mum I *still* nearly came off several times.  at self


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 20, 2012)

Diamond said:


> Bloody hard work. Bit mystified as to why as well...



Wind changed direction ?

For myself, I started to worry I wouldn't make it all the way to work this morning - maybe I need to catch the 'flu from someone to get whatever it is out of my system ..

I bumped into someone I meet a lot on group rides and it reminded me there's only a couple of months until the Sunday ride season gets going properly and I can't even face a 10 mile shopping trip for coffee and wine ...


----------



## The Boy (Jan 21, 2012)

Have bought full finger, wind-cheating gloves for the remains of the winter.  Which probably means you can all start digging out your summer kit.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 22, 2012)

Damn, I love this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWF4x01MkzE


----------



## a_chap (Jan 22, 2012)

I know I've tweeted this link but it's worth repeating here because I do love this video clip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWF4x01MkzE


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 23, 2012)

Really struggled to get out of bed today. Nearly took the quick option and got the train but glad I forced myself to cycle. Feel better for it now.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 23, 2012)

nice, dry not windy and brighter today 
only abuse from 1 van driver who pulled out in front of me and didn't drive off quick enough when he was blatantly in the wrong


----------



## Onket (Jan 23, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Really struggled to get out of bed today. Nearly took the quick option and got the train but glad I forced myself to cycle. Feel better for it now.



I pretty much always feel glad that I've cycled rather than getting the bus. At least I do early in the week.
Mild again this morning.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> I pretty much always feel glad that I've cycled rather than getting the bus. At least I do early in the week.
> Mild again this morning.



Yeah, you're not wrong.


----------



## Onket (Jan 23, 2012)

That said, I fucking hate my ride home now that the park has closed. All busy roads & bus routes. Not much fun.

It is quicker, though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 23, 2012)

Darn these dark evenings.
Almost wiped out by a WVM in the business park I cycle through on the way home - sadly my cheap camera and my lack of interviewing skills made for a poor video ...



You can just hear the driver repeating the sad old mantra about my riding too far from the kerb ...

Meanwhile, someone - possibly the driver has made thinly-veiled threats in the comments section of another of my videos ..


----------



## nadia (Jan 23, 2012)

I have been off cycling for a week now, I slipped on what could have been ice or diesel or oil round the corner from my work and broke my thumb


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 23, 2012)

Ouch, that sucks. 

Great cycle home tonight. Had loads more left in the tank.


----------



## girasol (Jan 24, 2012)

This morning's commute was made of fail... I was cycling at about 1/3 of the way, when the bike suddenly felt very heavy. Never had a flat tire while cycling before. I had no tools on me, not that it would have helped, the inner tube seems to have exploded, so need a new one. Maybe I overinflated it the night before?  I had a flat before but luckily I was at home.

It was raining, and the walk was so boring, so I ran for a lot of the way, with the bike. Got home, got changed, ran to the tube station. Northern Line had just started again after being suspended. Hundreds of people trying to get to the platform.

I just gave up and now I'm working from home. I'm exhausted now, and it's only 8:30.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 24, 2012)

girasol said:


> This morning's commute was made of fail... I was cycling at about 1/3 of the way, when the bike suddenly felt very heavy. Never had a flat tire while cycling before. I had no tools on me, not that it would have helped, the inner tube seems to have exploded, so need a new one. Maybe I overinflated it the night before?  I had a flat before but luckily I was at home.
> 
> It was raining, and the walk was so boring, so I ran for a lot of the way, with the bike. Got home, got changed, ran to the tube station. Northern Line had just started again after being suspended. Hundreds of people trying to get to the platform.
> 
> I just gave up and now I'm working from home. I'm exhausted now, and it's only 8:30.


what a nice way to start the day!

I don't bother with puncture repair kits. seems a bit pointless when you can get inner tubes for £2.50


----------



## girasol (Jan 24, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> what a nice way to start the day!
> 
> I don't bother with puncture repair kits. seems a bit pointless when you can get inner tubes for £2.50



yeah, I'm getting a new tube I have a feeling this one is - my tyres are hard to prise out though (I don't have the tools) - last time I tried it, I ended up bursting the first inner tube when putting the tire back on... I'm going to ask a professional to do it this time...

brain fart, I can't spell tyre/tire   Looks better with 'y'...


----------



## Crispy (Jan 24, 2012)

Either spelling is ok.
I still have a set of puncture-resistant tires in your size up for grabs if you want them!


----------



## girasol (Jan 24, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Either spelling is ok.
> I still have a set of puncture-resistant tires in your size up for grabs if you want them!



yep, I definetely want them, thanks   See if you can convince Sparrow to bring them to clothes swap on Friday   /cheeky


----------



## Crispy (Jan 24, 2012)

Will do


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 24, 2012)

From what I hear, it's certain p****re-proof tyres that people find impossible to change themselves. (?)


----------



## girasol (Jan 24, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> From what I hear, it's certain p****re-proof tyres that people find impossible to change themselves. (?)



The ones which came with the bike are certainly a nightmare to change, but then again I had only changed mountain bike tyres before, they were easy enough to do. Maybe the ones in there are already puncture-proof (why the **** gentlegreen?)...  Although I doubt it very much, the spec doesn't say anything about them.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 24, 2012)

I can't honestly say I enjoyed the ride in this morning very much. January weather in full effect. Had an ice cream headache most of the way in. Glad I had a clean, dry pair of socks stashed in my desk.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 24, 2012)

girasol said:


> (why the **** gentlegreen?)


Typo, plus some sort of work-based auto-filter?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 24, 2012)

I've learned it from the CTC forum - it's the equivalent of "The Scottish play".


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 24, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> From what I hear, it's certain p****re-proof tyres that people find impossible to change themselves. (?)


my marathon plus were very stubborn. A system of cable ties and levers was used to defeat them in the end..


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 24, 2012)

I quite like it when it's wet. Feels faster and a bit more 'technical'.

I just hope my clothes dry. Unlikely.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2012)

very wet and windy, heavy drizzle 
lucky that we got a drying room here


----------



## Crispy (Jan 24, 2012)

No such facilities at my work. If it rains in the morning, I ride home in wet clothes. Hence the train!
A wet ride home is no bother, though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a radiator in my office - the only time it gets used... I always carry a spare pair of gloves when it's raining in the morning -  and a spare hat .. and a clean tee shirt - with two already at work along with an emergency pair of trousers, socks, (and even pants !). A shame they can't at least give you somewhere to hang spare clothes ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 24, 2012)

Speaking of tyres ..

A terrible video because of the low light levels, but I feel this footage from yesterday illustrates the randomness of the Bristol to Bath railway path during the rush hour where most of the time I feel fairly safe keeping up 15MPH ...


----------



## Diamond (Jan 24, 2012)

Cold and wet and grim but also strangely satisfying.  Just got into Scritti Politti and was having a first listen of Cupid & Pscyhe 85 on the way - strange dissonance between the environment and the tunes.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 24, 2012)

That's a bit too up-tempo for me these days. 

This morning it was Krill Minima's "Somerdellen" - with appropriate maritime sounds and references.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 24, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> This morning it was Krill Minima's "Somerdellen" - with appropriate maritime sounds and references.



Hmm... music suitable for riding through the night and into the first light of dawn I'd say.


----------



## girasol (Jan 25, 2012)

girasol said:


> wanted one of these for ages, but always thought they were too expensive... THANKS!!!!!
> 
> http://www.wheelies.co.uk/p28642/Altura-Kinetic-Womens-Waterproof-Jacket.aspx
> 
> ...



Bloody hell, I'm NEVER getting anything from these people again.  Totally incompetent.

Asked for X Small jacket.  Got sent X Large.  They didn't even have the decency to send the right one until the wrong one arrived back.  Was assured they had plenty of X Small in stock.

This morning package arrived with replacement jacket.  They sent X Large again...  In fact they seem to have sent the exact same one as the piece of film from the inside isn't there.

Angry call, been told I'll get a refund (obviously I don't even want the X Small sent) - I think they never had X Small, and were trying to get rid of X Large, I mean, they honestly can't be that stupid and pack the wrong size twice?


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jan 25, 2012)

girasol said:


> yeah, I'm getting a new tube I have a feeling this one is - my tyres are hard to prise out though (I don't have the tools) - last time I tried it, I ended up bursting the first inner tube when putting the tire back on... I'm going to ask a professional to do it this time...



There's a fairly comprehensive (perhaps excessively verbose) guide on the late Sheldon Brown's website, but I'll say that you really ought to be carrying a pump, levers and patches / spare tube unless you're racing. You shouldn't be using levers to get the tyre back on, and the tube should be all but flat - you want it inflated a tiny amount so that it doesn't end up between the bead and rim.



joustmaster said:


> I don't bother with puncture repair kits. seems a bit pointless when you can get inner tubes for £2.50



I'm all for not patching on the road, but once you're home, patching tube really is only 5 minutes work. Modern patches are extremely reliable done properly.



joustmaster said:


> my marathon plus were very stubborn. A system of cable ties and levers was used to defeat them in the end..



There's an established way of handling them


----------



## Crispy (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't use levers to get tyres on or off. Step 1 is make sure the tube is well inside the tyre. Step 2 is to pull the bead right into the inside of the rim. Step 3, whilst keeping that bead in tension, work it into the inside of the rim all the way around with both hands. Step 4 when you get to the other side, there should be enough slack to just push the bead over the edge of the rim with no effort. Reverse the process to get it back on.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 25, 2012)

I've always used an old teaspoon to get my tyres off.  Just wedge it under and work it around the wheel.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 25, 2012)

I only recently gave up on my old spoons - probably somewhat unkind to alloy rims and you can easily carry three of the nylon ones - space, and weight-wise ...

I'm totally spoiled - over-engineered MTB rims and technically speaking undersized tyres. I tend to use levers to get the tyres off, but not on.

My Contis are a lovely ride and fairly puncture-proof and under £20 - but probably only last half as long as Marathons or Armadillos ..


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 25, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> my marathon plus were very stubborn. A system of cable ties and levers was used to defeat them in the end..


I couldn't get marathon plus's to stay on the rim for more than a few weeks at a time, they'd come off while riding, which was...interesting.  I swapped back to contis, which are much better


----------



## girasol (Jan 25, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> I quite like it when it's wet. Feels faster and a bit more 'technical'.
> 
> I just hope my clothes dry. Unlikely.



I got these trousers, they only get a bit wet when it rains, but dry very quickly.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005J54L2O

here's the men's version:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hill-Bikester-Evolution-Cycling-Trousers/dp/B005K8DKYU/ref=pd_cp_sg_2


----------



## The Boy (Jan 25, 2012)

Going to be cycling to work for the first time in a week.  Sounds a bit windy.  No doubt be tough going.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 25, 2012)

only 3 and a half people/cars tried to kill me last night 

one senior member of staff before i even got out of the car park
i saw them taking a wide line into the wrong lane (that i was luckily in) and i had to swerve some more, they still kept coming! i had hi viz and my lights on so had to shout which seemed to get their attention. i was shaken so stopped and so did they, winding their window down and apologised straight away saying it was all their fault. heart was pumping like mad so gave them the same short shrift others get.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 25, 2012)

It's always a shock to me to realise just how lightly people take driving - and these days they're often travelling faster than you would have found on the racetrack decades ago.
People seem to be able to switch off completely.

I'm attempting to train the rat-runners in a narrow lane that I use every evening - basically they expect cyclists to meekly dive into the hedge and ride along deep ruts - whereas they would pull over at a passing place if I was driving my Transit van.

I have managed to stop even Audis in the summer, but I find it easier in the dark when I can repeatedly flash my high beam at them.

This guy commented loudly on how bright my lights were. :-



When they stop at the top of the lane for a car that's following me, I always thank them in an exaggerated way.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 25, 2012)

ExtraRefined said:


> There's an established way of handling them




Toestraps? Wuss. You just need strong hands. I don't do it with my thumbs either, I have the wheel balanced on my feet and leaning away from me with the last hard bit of bead at the top facing away from me, then brace my thumbs on the opposite side rim and pull the bead over towards me with my fingers as I find I can exert more force that way. Other than that the bit about repeatedly pushing the rest of the tyre into the rim well and making sure the valve isn't trapped etc all good advice. There are some rims onto which it is physically impossible for even the best mechanic to fit certain tyres without resorting to levers for the last bit though. I usually try and persuade customers to try a different tyre in that case because there's no way they're going to be able to change a puncture themselves if that is the case


----------



## The Boy (Jan 25, 2012)

Had a near miss on the way home tonight when a man pulled out of a rank of parked cars without checking his mirrors.  Other than that, my toeclips were too tight causing calf painage due to feet not being positioned properly.  Didn't want to stop since I usually get held up at at least one set of lights so figured I could fix it then.  Turns out I got the rub of the green all the way home.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 25, 2012)

My rims do have quite a deep angle that I can push the bead into. Don't think I could manage if they were [ shaped rather than < shaped.


----------



## fredfelt (Jan 26, 2012)

I had a cement lorry deliberately run me into the kerb yesterday evening.  I suspect the driver was trying to teach me a lesson for not using the cycle path.  I was too busy trying not be killed to get the company and number plate so I don't have anyone to vent to either!

On what planet is it okay to deliberately intimidate someone using three tonnes of fast moving machinery as a weapon!  There's no way this 'professional' driver should have a licence.  Grr.


----------



## Onket (Jan 26, 2012)

Great ride today. Freshly pumped up tyres using my new stand-up pump. Dry. And wearing gloves!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 26, 2012)

really wet here, hard rain and hail in the face again
and mad crosswinds


----------



## Diamond (Jan 26, 2012)

Very achey - went on a bit of a hill-bashing post work ride yesterday and am suffering today.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 26, 2012)

Cleaned my bike for the first time in ages.  Found a small patch of rust - serves me right .  Succesfully trued my front wheel though - go me .


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 27, 2012)

Lovely sunny morning - no sign of ice until I'd climbed several hundred feet. I confess I wasn't looking for it and I could have been caught out - the un-gritted railway path is usually sufficient warning for the whole journey ...



It goes from the moronic to the ridiculous on the Bristol to Bath path.

Probably 30 percent Ninja on the way home in the dark, (my new shout is "your light's fallen off mate") but always one or two who seem determined to p*ss me off on one of the brightest mornings for some time :-



The second one was tailgating the cyclist in front so it was difficult to get a clear shot with my high beam.
I suppose in his case it was justified as a warning of a grim-faced speeding idiot approaching...


----------



## Onket (Jan 27, 2012)

No, I still don't get it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 27, 2012)

Onket said:


> No, I still don't get it.


No need for any lights at all this morning on a quiet path - certainly not hideously bright ones aimed at eye level.
What's the likelihood that they would consider others and re-aim them on the way home in the dark ?

Why should I have to shield my eyes ?


----------



## Onket (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes, you're right, I'm sure shouting 'Your light has fallen off, mate' will yield much better results.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 27, 2012)

I got talking to a fellow cyclist while waiting at red one time. He was riding a proper frankenbike, with pannier racks, baskets, gaffa tape and cable ties hanging off it everywhere. Someone jumped the red, at speed. The frankenbiker took a whistle from round his neck, tooted it and then shouted "DONUT!" at the top of his voice. He then turned to me with a manic grin and said "I say nonsense words instead of swearing at them not to run reds! It means they have no comeback!" He was utterly convinced in his ability to deter red light jumpers. The jumper himself took a quick glance over his shoulder. I could see his WTF? expression. He did not slow down.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 27, 2012)

mmmm...........donut


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 27, 2012)

Definitely need to sort out how to make my so far unused AirZound do a raspberry or high pitched fart ... though what you really need is a waterproof speaker and a recording of cheering.


----------



## Onket (Jan 27, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I got talking to a fellow cyclist while waiting at red one time. He was riding a proper frankenbike, with pannier racks, baskets, gaffa tape and cable ties hanging off it everywhere. Someone jumped the red, at speed. The frankenbiker took a whistle from round his neck, tooted it and then shouted "DONUT!" at the top of his voice. He then turned to me with a manic grin and said "I say nonsense words instead of swearing at them not to run reds! It means they have no comeback!" He was utterly convinced in his ability to deter red light jumpers. The jumper himself took a quick glance over his shoulder. I could see his WTF? expression. He did not slow down.



Nutters everywhere.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 27, 2012)

I was cycling through the un-illuminated park yesterday evening and my nose caught a familiar herbal whiff .. and when I got near to the two miscreants I said "ello ello ello" in lieu of ringing my bell prior to passing them. There seemed to be a generational mismatch there, but "nee nah nee nah" as I passed them got me the chuckle I was looking for. 

My standard warning vocalisation is a loud cough which I can usually muster in spite of being a non-smoker.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 28, 2012)

I thought my £15 camera had finally died after only a year's use. (and nearly 150 videos on Youtube  )
The soldering isn't very good and I had to re-solder the battery wires a few months ago - then this morning the teeny power switch actually fell off when I needed to reset the camera.
It turns out that I can still solder things this small if I wear two pairs of reading glasses ...



The plan is to buy a better one for the front at some point and use this one on the back. When I do this I will probably rehouse it in  a waterproof container.


----------



## girasol (Jan 28, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I got talking to a fellow cyclist while waiting at red one time. He was riding a proper frankenbike, with pannier racks, baskets, gaffa tape and cable ties hanging off it everywhere. Someone jumped the red, at speed. The frankenbiker took a whistle from round his neck, tooted it and then shouted "DONUT!" at the top of his voice. He then turned to me with a manic grin and said "I say nonsense words instead of swearing at them not to run reds! It means they have no comeback!" He was utterly convinced in his ability to deter red light jumpers. The jumper himself took a quick glance over his shoulder. I could see his WTF? expression. He did not slow down.



I like this story. Reminds me why I like eccentrics. The jumper didn't slow down but I bet he got a bit of a fright


----------



## Crispy (Jan 28, 2012)

Damn, forgot to get sparrow to take those tyres to clothes swap last night >_<


----------



## a_chap (Jan 28, 2012)

Just off for a 130 mile trundle. Nearest I'll get to GG will be Stone on the A38 sometime this evening. A bit chilly out there but not frosty.


----------



## girasol (Jan 28, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Damn, forgot to get sparrow to take those tyres to clothes swap last night >_<



Oh, I just assumed she didn't take them because she had a big bag of clothes


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 28, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Just off for a 130 mile trundle. Nearest I'll get to GG will be Stone on the A38 sometime this evening. A bit chilly out there but not frosty.


You need to watch it around Dursley - it seems that petrol-heads move out there for the open roads - it was quite noticeable on a ride last year ...

Best I can manage today is a 10 mile round trip for posh shopping - coffee and wine etc ...
I had a couple of funny turns on the way home last week - stopped being able to feel the handlebars - it wasn't cold, didn't feel like a sugar shortage ...

Spoke to my doctor on the phone the other day and I'm booked-in first thing Wednesday - so what's it to be for this overweight 51 year-old ? - diabetes, heart problems or ME or just my spare tyre doing the iceberg thing around vital organs ?

I may well force myself tomorrow to try an easy 20 miler down to near Bath and back, just to remind myself of why I think I'm ill.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 28, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> You need to watch it around Dursley - it seems that petrol-heads move out there for the open roads - it was quite noticeable on a ride last year ...
> 
> Best I can manage today is a 10 mile round trip for posh shopping - coffee and wine etc ...
> I had a couple of funny turns on the way home last week - stopped being able to feel the handlebars - it wasn't cold, didn't feel like a sugar shortage ...
> ...


If you insist on doing that, at least carry enough to securely lock your bike and get yourself home by taxi, if you need to. I hope you manage the ride though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 28, 2012)

Greebo said:


> If you insist on doing that, at least carry enough to securely lock your bike and get yourself home by taxi, if you need to. I hope you manage the ride though.



Thanks .. but not really an option as I need it for work tomorrow - though you can get big taxis that will carry a bike ..

What I _*will*_ be doing is carrying a dry tee shirt to change into - I doubt I could rely on hypothermia to chase out whatever's wrong with me.


----------



## stavros (Jan 28, 2012)

I went up the famously steep Park Street in Brizzle today for the first time, but to be honest it's too short to be that much of a challenge, so I then did Whiteladies straight after.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 29, 2012)

I wonder if Google has the slopes right - no worse than 10 percent when I was riding 15 percent hills last summer ...

This was my shopping trip yesterday - I went the other way around :-


----------



## The Boy (Jan 29, 2012)

According to my bike computer my avg speeds on my commute are creeping up.  Definitely feeling better in the legs than at the start of the week.  Hopefully I won't feel the need to take any time off the bike again given that I need to lose about 25-30kg.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 29, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> You need to watch it around Dursley - it seems that petrol-heads move out there for the open roads - it was quite noticeable on a ride last year ...



I have to say that yesterday evening and night that all of the A38 from Stone to Worcester, not just the bit past around Dursley, was an absolute joy to cycle along. Well from a bike vs car perspective anyway. Only two times did I find myself muttering "Did you have to get quite that close?" at cars which had passed me - I do that many more times on my little commute to work.

Apart from the suddenly enlightened, recumbent-friendly drivers the rest of the ride was fucking grim.

Cold? You don't know the meaning of cold. Within the first 20 miles I had to stop because my feet had tunred to blocks of ice and were too painful to pedal properly. Then I relied on Ibuprofen and Paracetomol to make it possible to continue. Then the freezing fog descended around 9pm. I even had to stop 2 miles from home (at the foot of the last climb) to try to get some circulation into my feet so I could stand the pain peddaling up the last hill.

Winter Audax rides. What a joy.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't suppose the air-cooling effect on the feet is any worse on a recumbent - but there's probably plenty of scope for a fairing up front ?

There's some proper weather on the way now - I hope it doesn't hang around too long.

All I managed today was a trip to the recycle bins to dispose of a few sacks of plastic I had accumulated ..


----------



## a_chap (Jan 29, 2012)

The current model of recumbent is a lot heavier than my previous recumbent.

The current model of me is a lot heavier than me previous.

A fairing is an Object Of Desire but adds weight


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 29, 2012)

i ride a recumbent and I definitely think my feet get colder on that than on my 'normal' bike. Just got back from a cheeky 10 miler around south London about 20 mins ago and my toes are only just warming up!


----------



## girasol (Jan 30, 2012)

Headache inducing cold for first 10 minutes, but quite pleasant after that (I think it was about 2c this morning and no wind)... Apart from when my front light just suicide jumped out of the bike onto the road and I had to do an emergency stop. Skiiiiiid!

It split into its individual components but I managed to recover all the pieces without getting run over by oncoming traffic. And it still worked, glad I collected everything despite urge to just leave it.

e2a - I never get cold toes, what's that about?  (3 pairs of thin socks and suede Golas, that's what!).  I wouldn't wear my jogging trainers for cycling though, my feet would freeze because the trainers all meshy and airy.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 30, 2012)

Apart from the odd annoying sleety flake in the eye, it was quite pleasant - certainly no need for the rubber trousers. Quite a few idiots with blinding lights - I suppose I could have let them off for being out in foul weather, but the button near my left index finger is just too easy to press ...

And the cars backed-up along the one rat-run I have to contend with in the mornings and then an impatient one revving its engine behind me as I exited the posh housing estate ...

Heavy going though. I hope the doc finds something treatable or that he can assure me will cure itself with time.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 30, 2012)

Thought I was going to get my first proper anti-cyclist tirade last night.  Was in right hand lane at a red light when driver to my left wound down his window and gave a shout to me.  As it happened he was apologising if he had cut me up at previous corner (he hadn't) but he hadn't seen me as my light was shit.    Turns out the fitting had worked itself such that the light was pointing down to the point of being unnoticeable. Had left work in a hurry and not done my usual checks


----------



## chriswill (Jan 30, 2012)

Cold cold cold! 

Plus someone in a fiat seems to want me dead. Sliding sideways on my bike is not normally how I'd choose to ride it however needs must...

Heading for some serious minus temps this week. Oh the joy


----------



## a_chap (Jan 30, 2012)

Have noticed the wind has shifted direction making the ride to work harder than the ride back home.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know how I ever managed so well, and for so long with ski gloves ...

I recently bought some new ones that were so painful to use I was sitting on them during the day and still have plans to insert marigolds and an air pump on a timer to soften them up.

So today, being nippy, I put on my well-worn-in ones I recently washed and it was almost as painful to hold on..
I have admittedly changed my grips and from grip-shifters to triggers .. so perhaps that's it.

What I probably need to do is cut the fronts out of the mitts I mistakenly bought last year and use them as windguards for the Aldi Lycra gloves that now suit me so much better ...


----------



## Crispy (Jan 31, 2012)

brrrr


----------



## Onket (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes, it was cold and the way home is going to be even colder.


----------



## girasol (Jan 31, 2012)

Onket said:


> Yes, it was cold and the way home is going to be even colder.



This weather thingy is lame as I can't see earlier temperature (london met office or bbc weather, not earlier than 9 today anyway)

But I think it was 0c this morning (I left just before 7am) and it's saying 3c right now.  I'm leaving soon so at least for me it'll be warmer on the way home!!!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 31, 2012)

I may even wear my lightweight gloves home.


----------



## Onket (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm leaving now and I've just had a call instructing me to pick up a cooked chicken from my sister's place in Camberwell on the way home.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 31, 2012)

It'll be a frozen chicken by the time you get home.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 31, 2012)

I found it refreshing rather than cold this morning. Hopefully it'll be the same tonight!


----------



## hiccup (Jan 31, 2012)

Put on my waterproof trousers in an attempt to keep in a bit of heat. By the time I got home I was very hot indeed. Apart from my fingers, which were like ice.


----------



## girasol (Jan 31, 2012)

Had a nice ride home, didn't feel cold but bizzarely enough now some of my toes are numb. Wtf? Been sat on sofa for last  hour or so and have to keep rubbing toes to wake them up.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 1, 2012)

-3C outside right now. Gloves it is then...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2012)

You mean you've been riding without ? 
I saw someone yesterday with no gloves or or hat and couldn't believe it.

zero here with a cold wind - journey in two halves ...
I'll see how I fare with my comfortable gloves as far as the docs and revert to ski gloves if it's too nasty ...


----------



## plurker (Feb 1, 2012)

Saw 2 ppl this morning with no gloves, one cyclist and one scootercourier.  Feck that!
Swapped my normal lightweight gloves for some Timberland fleecy ones this morning which mean fingers were toasty instead of normal. Other that that just heaping praise on my merino base-layer, that and a teeshirt is enough


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2012)

That was slightly odd. Cycled there in skimpy gloves and struggled to lock my bike up my fingers were so cold - then the second half of the journey no such problem and I could feel the Siberian wind on the right side of my face as I climbed the final hill ...

Blood was taken for diabetes etc, and I have to go to a local hospital for a chest Xray .. - he insisted on telling me I was 82KG / 13 stone when I first went there as a skinny 35 year old raver ..and am 117KG now - 18 1/2 stone - said I could "improve my performance" by losing weight - whereas all I want is to do the same group rides I was doing the past couple of years - weighing not much less ...

A real struggle at the moment just riding to work. Usually when I can't do it at all it's my cue to stay home.

He ruled out any "post viral" business and was fine with my having carried on as usual with shingles.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 1, 2012)

still not finding it particularly cold. My fingers and toes were a bit tingly but that was it. I LOVE this cold sunny weather!


----------



## Onket (Feb 1, 2012)

Just registered for www.thelondonclassic.org

This year I'll actually do it, hopefully.


----------



## girasol (Feb 1, 2012)

I did it last year, great fun. Only problem was getting carpal tunnel syndrome on both hands, and more severely on my right hand, took over a week for me to able to grip anything properly with it!


----------



## Onket (Feb 1, 2012)

Cobbles?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 1, 2012)

Onket said:


> Cobbles?


A route specially designed to have as many as possible!


----------



## Diamond (Feb 1, 2012)

Was great last year.  Have just registered myself.  Really looking forwards to it.


----------



## girasol (Feb 1, 2012)

Onket said:


> Cobbles?



yeah, it was the cobbles what did my hands in!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 1, 2012)

Stone sets, ya wankers.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 1, 2012)

yay - i just registered as well  First (kind of big) bike ride of the year


----------



## Onket (Feb 1, 2012)

girasol said:


> yeah, it was the cobbles what did my hands in!



Yeah, that's what I thought.

Ouch.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 1, 2012)

Soft hands...problem solved.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2012)

Well that wasn't too bad once I'd got into it,

Amazingly light with the clear skies- bodes badly for tonight's temps ...


----------



## toblerone3 (Feb 1, 2012)

Cycling in shorts brrrr.


----------



## tendril (Feb 1, 2012)

Thermal hiking socks, fully waterproof gloves, M&S thermal longjons under my cycle trousers, a fleece under my cycle jacket and a beanie. I was sweatin' on the way home 

Proper nasty smash at junction of clapham road and lansdowne way. Two cars and a motorcycle, though the motorcycle didn't look to have come off too bad. Both cars had lost their front driver's side section and had the wheel pushed back. Just glad I was on a bike because the buses would have been borked for ages after that one.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2012)

toblerone3 said:


> Cycling in shorts brrrr.





Even *I* don't do that post-November ...


----------



## weepiper (Feb 1, 2012)

Fung cold. I couldn't lock my bloody D-lock when I picked up the kids for ages because my hands were so cold (even with Gore windproof gloves)


----------



## tendril (Feb 1, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Fung cold. I couldn't lock my bloody D-lock when I picked up the kids for ages because my hands were so cold (even with Gore windproof gloves)


Instead of wrapping my fingers around the bar, I tuck them back on themselves and rest the palm on the bar. This means that the ends of my fingers aren't exposed to the nasty cold.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2012)

That's what I do - which is giving me these ideas about half mitts / fabric windshields.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 1, 2012)

tendril said:


> Instead of wrapping my fingers around the bar, I tuck them back on themselves and rest the palm on the bar. This means that the ends of my fingers aren't exposed to the nasty cold.



My entire commute is stop-start city traffic with loonies pulling out of sideroads and lemming pedestrians so I don't feel safe doing that (though I've been tempted sometimes) - I need to be able to slam the brakes on suddenly


----------



## tendril (Feb 1, 2012)

weepiper said:


> My entire commute is stop-start city traffic with loonies pulling out of sideroads and lemming pedestrians so I don't feel safe doing that (though I've been tempted sometimes) - I need to be able to slam the brakes on suddenly


Ah, I ride a fixed so can brake with my legs, though I will grip the bars when I actually need to steer the bike. I usually do it when i'm going up a decent stretch of road, say Brixton Road.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 2, 2012)

The neck of my water bottle was all frozen up by the time I got in - very refreshing though.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 2, 2012)

nice cycle in this morning, only spoilt by two cunts, one in a van, one in a lorry, who separately decided to make right hand turns across my lane, despite the fact that i was approaching them at speed, thus causing me to have to swerve the van and come to a complete standstill for the lorry.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 2, 2012)

So, so, so very cold.  My toes are only warming up now after a long hot shower and an hour in a warm office.

Might have to retire from the bike for a bit if this continues for much longer.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 2, 2012)

Surprising too see the occasional rider sans hat or gloves - I suppose we're all built differently. I'm somewhere in the middle. My fingers freeze up for the first 15 minutes and are fine for the rest.
I wonder if it's even worth putting up with the restricted movement my ski gloves give me for all the good they do.
The mitts I bought last winter are toasty, but a nightmare from a safety point of view.

I think I've found out today why I stuck with grip-shifters for so long. I was having to operate my SRAM X4 trigger shifter in a really odd way - my thumb not being available for a bit..


----------



## ExtraRefined (Feb 2, 2012)

Water bottle started to freeze this morning.


----------



## Onket (Feb 2, 2012)

Since I've been wearing socks & gloves it's my cheeks and ears that have been feeling the cold. I spose there'll always be somewhere that does.

I'm going to change my route home so that it's longer, got more hills and avoids bus routes & fast roads. Means I'll have to leave work at a reasonable time though.


----------



## Onket (Feb 2, 2012)

toblerone3 said:


> Cycling in shorts brrrr.





gentlegreen said:


> Even *I* don't do that post-November ...



I think I was in shorts until sometime in December and it was fine.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 2, 2012)

Proper cold this morning. Everything fine apart from toes.


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 2, 2012)

I've started to have to wear funky tights under my shorts. It is a mite chilly out there. I just hope no one ever sees me just in the tights, it's not a pretty sight.


----------



## plurker (Feb 2, 2012)

tendril said:


> Proper nasty smash at junction of clapham road and lansdowne way. Two cars and a motorcycle.


I didn't see the bike,  but agree that was nasty-looking. The way the lights phase there I'd put money on the fact one of the cars jumped the red coming out of Lansdowne and caused it.

It seemed to be colder this morning than yesterday!  I didn't wear overshoes today, opting for leather trainers instead - big mistake, my toes are still cold now   Might even hop on the train tomorrow, this isn't fun at the moment!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 2, 2012)

I had to tell 3 people off for riding on the pavement this morning - the first a 70-plus year old woman, the second a young chap heading downhill on a shared pavement - cycling only permitted uphill around a nasty tight bend - saw him encounter some pedestrians and then predictably discover just how crap his brakes were - then a chap who definitely should know better - pretty sure I encountered him before - "but that road is so dangerous" ...well I've ridden it every working day for 24 years without incident - the traffic is rarely going anywhere at any speed. The council has pasted bicycles on it to give people a clue ...

I suppose if the pavements get iced up later, they'll simply not ride at all rather than sensibly stick to the gritted roads.

And the ninja quotient is spectacularly high - and surely these people ride on the roads too ...


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 2, 2012)

ok it was a bit cold today  Nothing major though. My toes went a bit numb but that's all. I just think back to last winter when it seemed far far colder - and in comparision this really is nothing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 3, 2012)

This morning warranted an extra layer of cotton - and I didn't even work up much of a sweat.

At the last minute I opted for the Aldi golfing mitts with their slippy-slidey lamellar palms.
It isn't as bad with trigger-shifters, but I still need to get the sewing kit out.

So my fingers were almost toasty by the time I got in.

Not so my toes - in spite of the two pairs of (thin) socks - I definitely need to find some extra-huge neoprene overshoes - or perhaps re-visit the polythene bags I used to use when previous much skimpier shoes were falling to bits ... probably time to up my game to aluminised mylar - space blanket / crisp packets ...
My shoes are too tight.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 3, 2012)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> nice cycle in this morning, only spoilt by two cunts, one in a van, one in a lorry, who separately decided to make right hand turns across my lane, despite the fact that i was approaching them at speed, thus causing me to have to swerve the van and come to a complete standstill for the lorry.


 
This happens all the time. I think drivers see someone on a bike and their brain thinks 'they must be going at 8mph because they are on a bike' and they make their manouvres accordingly. they don't expect you to be going fast. We've a bike in the shop that we just had to do an insurance quote on because a driver did this, the bike has bent forks and bars and the rider got a broken shoulder


----------



## ExtraRefined (Feb 3, 2012)

New PB on one segment today. High pressure + cold = MORE POWER.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 3, 2012)

Gaz545 (Silly Cyclists) - featured in a video in the Times today :-

http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/public/cyclesafety/article3306502.ece

"Cities Fit For "Cycling" caqmpaign ...


----------



## Winot (Feb 3, 2012)

Road rage incident on Clapham Rd (London) just now - Interserve van came past me with its wheels in blue 'Boris' bike lane so can't have been more than a foot away.  I knocked on the side of the van, partly out of irritation and partly out of a genuine concern he could hit me.  Driver then chased me down Clapham Rd, repeatedly overtaking and pulling in - got out of his van at one point - even swung into side road to follow me when I cut sideways thinking he was going to run me over.  Wanted me to pull over and discuss 'damage' to his van - no fucking damage and no fucking way! Eventually lost him but still a bit shakey...


----------



## ddraig (Feb 3, 2012)

nightmare! been chased before and does leave you very shakey
take it easy


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 3, 2012)

If it's a van with company livery, you should report it.


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 3, 2012)

Christ Winot, that's just not on. Report the cnut to the police/his company. This is why I'm in the market for a bike cam at the moment. Hope you're not too shaken up.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 3, 2012)

I've had nearly a year out of my £15 camera, have recorded hundreds of hours of footage and have uploaded over 150 videos - but it isn't waterproof and it's starting to fall apart - sadly there's a huge jump to really good cameras ...


----------



## Winot (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the support everyone. Yes am def gonna report him.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

Have only had one shift this week and, due to outstanding repairs, hadn't been out on me bike.  Went for a gentle spin along the Water of Leith and Canal Towpath today to make up for my laziness,  made it about 17km (one hour's ride exactly) stopped for lunch and turned around to come home. 

Made it about 2km and noticed I had a puncture.  Swapped inner tubes and started pumping up when I realised that I hadn't patched spare tube after last puncture .  Not to worry though, i figured i would just patch the tube that had just come off.  Except I couldn't get my handpump off the valve - seemed to have sheared something and it was stuck. 

Carried the bike about a mile before the pump dropped off of it's own accord.  After than I just walked with the bike the remaining distance.  Went out at 1430 ish.  Got home...about ten minutes ago


----------



## stavros (Feb 3, 2012)

I had the day off work today, so went out for a quick ride round the Downs. I was back home within 15 minutes not really feeling my fingers, despite wearing my thick winter gloves. My legs never seem to get cold though, so I was still wearing my cycling shorts.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 3, 2012)

Went for a bit of post-work hillbashing.  Fingers were soon rather numb.  Whizzing downhill rather fast without being sure that you're able to apply the brakes is not a tremendously secure feeling.  Won't be doing that in this weather for a while.


----------



## chriswill (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm still in shorts. And my urban tshirt


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2012)

chriswill said:


> I'm still in shorts. And my urban tshirt


 
You're weird.


----------



## atticus finch (Feb 4, 2012)

Great week. Cold starts every morning clear skies most days and, considering the thousands of cars and lorries I interact with on my 7 miles each way, only two close calls.

1  Tuesday a woman in a Saab sqeezed me out into the gutter, overtaking me on a tight LH bend when a van appeared from the other direction. I caught up to her at the next lights and said, " Gonna no do that?"  She didnt have a clue where I'd come from or what I was on about.

2  Friday afternoon a woman in a Picasso full of kids, pulled out of a side road with no warning. It was like I wasnt there. Slammed on nearly going over the bars. She did have the good grace to say sorry though.

A good week.


----------



## tendril (Feb 4, 2012)

atticus finch said:


> She did have the good grace to say sorry though.


 
Unfortunately sorry doesn't come in pill form to take away the pain when you get knocked off . Lucky escape I think.


----------



## stavros (Feb 5, 2012)

Just a short little jaunt today, and slow and careful too, because although it was warmer thoday, there were bits of ice on the road.

Had a very slow puncture too, which I think I've managed to fix. Always very frustrating though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2012)

A relatively mild 5 degrees in Bristol.

Borderline for the fleece hat, more so for the extra-warm coat - I was quite uncomfortably sweaty by the time I got to work ...

They've promised it's not going to stay like this though


----------



## ddraig (Feb 6, 2012)

much longer commute today
all fine til within a mile from home where 3! twunts tried and failed to do me in
and one woman shouting at me after i tapped her car to avoid being mangled as they turned right without looking or indicating


----------



## The Boy (Feb 6, 2012)

Was a lovely day today so was gonna do a 40km run along the canal.  Then I checked the internets and saw that part of it was closed as a result of what looks like a suicide.


----------



## girasol (Feb 9, 2012)

Have had a dodgy virus or something since yesterday afternoon (stomach cramps/dizzy/queasy...), but I had to be in the office today, however I couldn't drag myself out of bed until an hour later than usual.  This meant cycling in the middle of the rush hour,  which wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, but being constantly closely overtaken by motorbikes started to grate!

zooooom, zoooooom, zooooom


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 9, 2012)

Freezing rain this morning = very slippy roads!  Took my time this morning but felt the bike swing out several times, not fun.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 9, 2012)

despite being freezing and wearing no thermals it wasn't too bad
really fresh and i am lucky that most of the route was precautionally gritted


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 9, 2012)

Today would have been perfect if the sun had been shining.
No ice thankfully, and I might have gotten away with my proper gloves - the knackered ski gloves were certainly sufficient to keep my fingers warm without feeling totally disconnected from the handlebars.

At least two clever cloggses made a point of riding no-handed while warming their fingers under their armpits.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Feb 9, 2012)

PursuedByBears said:


> Freezing rain this morning = very slippy roads! Took my time this morning but felt the bike swing out several times, not fun.


 
You're a nutter riding in conditions like that 

I managed to come off on basically the only icy patch on my entire commute yesterday. No real harm done.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 9, 2012)

Sustrans National Cycle (and walking) Network app for Android
http://www.sustrans.org.uk/what-we-...ycle-network-app?dm_i=6EB,P0QI,2THSCK,20O9H,1
covers 25,00 miles


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 9, 2012)

Very  .

Thanks..


----------



## T & P (Feb 9, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Today would have been perfect if the sun had been shining.
> No ice thankfully, and I might have gotten away with my proper gloves - the knackered ski gloves were certainly sufficient to keep my fingers warm without feeling totally disconnected from the handlebars.
> 
> At least two clever cloggses made a point of riding no-handed while warming their fingers under their armpits.


 
I must say that the really cheap and cheerful £3 pair of gloves I bought a while ago from Sainsburys (before I re-took to cycling, so I was just looking for something to give warmth while walking out and about) have kept my hands warm even in the current weather. I'm amazed. When I had a scooter the leather gloves I had didn't do nearly as good a job as these- though to be fair I was going a bit faster then.

They're not waterproof though, so if it was pissing down they would fail me miserably


----------



## plurker (Feb 9, 2012)

I've taken to wearing my motorbike gloves this past week. They're toasty. Too toasty in fact, to the point where I have to take them off about 3 miles into my 6 miles and ride the rest bare-handed...they weren't too hot when riding a motorbike, but you're just sitting there then as opposed to exerting...


----------



## ExtraRefined (Feb 9, 2012)

The only way I could imagine gloves being "too hot" at this time of year would be if they were on fire.


----------



## plurker (Feb 9, 2012)

They're called Richa Ice Storm, so it's likely they're designed for the cold-weather rider


----------



## ddraig (Feb 9, 2012)

freezing rain in the face!
and some twit beeping me as he couldn't get past whilst we were both going under a rail bridge on dodgy bend and he turned left straight after it 
and another shouting at me out the window as i told them to learn how to drive and indicate


----------



## stavros (Feb 9, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> A relatively mild 5 degrees in Bristol.


 
I'm also in Bristol as you may know, and so many people have said to me how cold they've thought it is this week. If it is, I haven't felt it at all (although I haven't been on a bike since Sunday).

The forecast says sleet tonight and close to zero, so it may be a little slippy tomorrow. Cold and sunny Saturday, warm and overcast Sunday.


----------



## girasol (Feb 10, 2012)

http://www.eta.co.uk/2012/02/09/city-cyclists-win-right-run-red-lights?utm_campaign=apple 10.2.12&utm_medium=email&utm_source=The Environmental Transport Association



> French cyclists have won the right to ride through red lights at certain road junctions. Cyclist groups have long argued that traffic lights exist to force car drivers to allow pedestrians to cross the road, regulate the flow of traffic and moderate speed – factors that apply differently, if at all, to cyclists.


 
I, for one, like this very much.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 10, 2012)

You couldn't call it a commute coz I've no job to go to, but I went to see a mate of mine in Salford Royal and fuck was it cold on the way back.


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 11, 2012)

Today I've got a return trip from Paddington to Hampton - returning possibly quite late.  I'm getting ready to cycle.

What are the roads like?  I assume there's little ice?  Should I think twice about cycling the journey?

Thanks Urban.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 11, 2012)

Having previously sworn that I woudn't go the best part of a week without getting on the bike, I stayed at the missus' at the start of the week and didn't really bother coming home until yesterday.  So tomorrow I shall be cycling to work for the first time in the best part of a week.


----------



## chriswill (Feb 12, 2012)

The Boy said:


> Having previously sworn that I woudn't go the best part of a week without getting on the bike, I stayed at the missus' at the start of the week and didn't really bother coming home until yesterday.  So tomorrow I shall be cycling to work for the first time in the best part of a week.



I've been off mine for 12 days! That will change next week

Anyone got any recommendations for road bike mudguards? There are no fixings on the 'dale but manchester weather is dictating that I need some


----------



## stavros (Feb 12, 2012)

Pretty great ride this morning, but I checked my rear tyre again this evening and I've got yet another slow puncture. I'm going to have to do the bog roll test again sometime to find out what's causing it.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 12, 2012)

stavros said:


> Pretty great ride this morning, but I checked my rear tyre again this evening and I've got yet another slow puncture. I'm going to have to do the bog roll test again sometime to find out what's causing it.


 
Bog roll test?


----------



## weepiper (Feb 12, 2012)

chriswill said:


> I've been off mine for 12 days! That will change next week
> 
> Anyone got any recommendations for road bike mudguards? There are no fixings on the 'dale but manchester weather is dictating that I need some


 
My recommendation is that you get a bike that's meant to take mudguards. Crud Raceguards will 'fit' but they're light, flimsy, rattly and break easily. And aren't awfully good at being mudguards.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 13, 2012)

stavros said:


> Pretty great ride this morning, but I checked my rear tyre again this evening and I've got yet another slow puncture. I'm going to have to do the bog roll test again sometime to find out what's causing it.


The best option is always to have spare tubes and repair the old one at your leisure - or not at all - these days I tend to pension mine off after one patch - but then I have fairly indestructible MTB-size tyres. I have vague memories of when I first started cycling actually patching tyres in the rain on the side of the road...


----------



## ddraig (Feb 13, 2012)

half term yay! 
and mild compared to last week

sorted brakes yesterday after months of not


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 13, 2012)

more dumb-assery from me, let my seat post get loose, kept forgetting to tighten it, and then waking up in the morning and not having time. Lo and behold, it fell off, and I lost a piece and had to pay for a replacement. *thumbs up*


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 13, 2012)

My £15 bikecam may have reached the end of its useful life as a bikecam - I fixed several dry joints around the power switch and battery, but now there's something more serious



I took it apart and put it back together and it seems reasonably OK even when I bash it, but it's probably time for it to become a webcam instead.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Feb 13, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> My £15 bikecam may have reached the end of its useful life as a bikecam - I fixed several dry joints around the power switch and battery, but now there's something more serious
> 
> View attachment 16650
> 
> I took it apart and put it back together and it seems reasonably OK even when I bash it, but it's probably time for it to become a webcam instead.


 
Will still work well for filming early 80s music videos though.

Couldn't find my hat this morning. Got very cold ears.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 13, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> more dumb-assery from me, let my seat post get loose, kept forgetting to tighten it, and then waking up in the morning and not having time. Lo and behold, it fell off, and I lost a piece and had to pay for a replacement. *thumbs up*


 
Not wishing to show my stupidity here, but how does a seat post "fall off"? And how do you lose a peice of it?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm guessing perhaps a folder ?

I once had to bodge something for a colleague...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 14, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Not wishing to show my stupidity here, but how does a seat post "fall off"? And how do you lose a peice of it?


 basically my seat post had one of those weird internal bolts which holds a screw in place. It loosened to the extent that this bit fell off, and since I didn't realise it existed, I didn't pick it up.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 14, 2012)

The camera has started working again - though I'm currently deciding on a replacement - except that I now have a smudge that seems to be moving about the sensor - not at all sure it has a lens. I think I extracted one blob yesterday by charging up a bit of plastic with static .. unfortunately we don't have a squirrel-hair brush at work.

This white van conveniently did a bit of a punishment pass on the way in - (or was it just an idiot pass ?) so you can see it :-


----------



## ddraig (Feb 14, 2012)

pointed out a red light as a car was jumping it earlier and they just shrugged at me sarcastically! 
then had to brake sharply behind a queue of cars 10ft away


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 14, 2012)

this milder weather feels like such a treat 
Can't wait for Spring


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 14, 2012)

The Bristol to Bath path was crawling with coppers - or rather 4 pairs - only one was using a torch, all were in dark clothing. I had to flash my lights at one pair in case they stepped out while I was doing about 15mph ...

Getting really pissed off with the unlit idiots on wheels - made a pretence to not see two of them when overtaking to get a reaction - not a blink ...

Bloody pedestrians could make an effort too - just for a couple of hours a day.


----------



## stavros (Feb 14, 2012)

The Boy said:


> Bog roll test?


 
Run a piece of toilet paper around the inside of the tyre to see if it tears on anything not visible that may be causing the repeat puncture.


----------



## swampy (Feb 14, 2012)

stavros said:


> Run a piece of toilet paper around the inside of the tyre to see if it tears on anything not visible that may be causing the repeat puncture.


seriously? Are your fingers not sensitive enough?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 15, 2012)

I suppose it eliminates the risk of drawing blood ...


----------



## ddraig (Feb 15, 2012)

stopped and asked about my bike this morning by a dutch bloke (i think) and spoke for a while about cycling in Bristol and Cardiff, then someone else asked me if my bike was really a KTM
get a few people asking about it so must be rare in this country


----------



## plurker (Feb 15, 2012)

plurker said:


> the waterproof lining on my 12 month old, worn maybe 30 times, Endura trousers has worn off, so I had a cold and wet arse


 
Props to endura who have now replaced these trousers with no questions asked - even though I had no receipt.

Ride in today was beautiful - a combo of glorious sunshine, long-awaited return of the warmth, and a lack of school-runnies makes for a bonza commute


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 15, 2012)

Battery ran out on my front lights yesterday, and you really notice how negligent people are at night. Well-lit London streets, you can see a pedestrian dressed in black from 100m away, no problems, but apparently a small light is necessary to see a cyclist 15m away.


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 15, 2012)

Acceptable today. Lovely looking day when I opened the curtains, but pretty grey and threatening by the time I got to work.

Middle, non-cycle, stage of the commute wasn't helped though by the fact that they have removed three of the ticket machines out of the back of Clapham Junction station, making for a massive queue. But that's off-topic, so I shan't moan too much.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 15, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Battery ran out on my front lights yesterday, and you really notice how negligent people are at night. Well-lit London streets, you can see a pedestrian dressed in black from 100m away, no problems, but apparently a small light is necessary to see a cyclist 15m away.


But you're moving at twice to three times the speed.

I'll just about tolerate unlit cyclists on the Bristol to Bath path so long as they don't go any faster than the unlit pedestrians or try to overtake anyone when an illuminated cyclist is approaching from the opposite direction. I deliberately tried to put the wind up two of them last night.

The path has low level lighting - set at a lower level than street lights.

One of the various things I shout at unlit cyclists is "time to get out your spare light".
In my case I have a fully charged battery, plus a set of self-contained lights.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 15, 2012)

There was a car pulling out in to the road, left, from a junction last night. But the lady in the car was also looking left for some strange reason. I had to stop just short of her. But the angry man next to me purposely just cycled in tot he side of her car.

it seemed to have the desired effect as she looked really upset.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 15, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> But you're moving at twice to three times the speed.
> 
> I'll just about tolerate unlit cyclists on the Bristol to Bath path so long as they don't go any faster than the unlit pedestrians or try to overtake anyone when an illuminated cyclist is approaching from the opposite direction. I deliberately tried to put the wind up two of them last night.
> 
> ...


 Oh come on, I'm on a main road, lit by a dozen street lamps, it's ridiculous to state that I'm in any way invisible. I'm easily seen, if you bother to actually look. I have lights not because it should be necessary, but because a lot of drivers are negligent.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 15, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Oh come on, I'm on a main road, lit by a dozen street lamps, it's ridiculous to state that I'm in any way invisible. I'm easily seen, if you bother to actually look. I have lights not because it should be necessary, but because a lot of drivers are negligent.


Even on well lit streets, it helps a lot. I'm speaking from experience of driving at night, when I've been taken by surprise by cyclists suddenly appearing out of the gloom (slight exaggeration). With lights on, you can be seen from much further away, which means drivers have more time to react.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 15, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Oh come on, I'm on a main road, lit by a dozen street lamps, it's ridiculous to state that I'm in any way invisible. I'm easily seen, if you bother to actually look. I have lights not because it should be necessary, but because a lot of drivers are negligent.


 
Oh well, it's your life I suppose.

On a well-lit city street, I won't step out without at least my big 3 1/2 watt lights. So much competing optical "noise". Luckily that only happens twice a day when crossing the main road.




Most bike lights in all honesty are pretty hopeless anyway.

These days most of the time in quiet streets I'll just have my 2 watt diffused rear light and my 7 watt dip beam - but I have everything available in front when needed ( the 4 watt lamp, plus my 6 watt high beam)with a touch of a button near my left index finger.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 15, 2012)

I can usually manage a bit of speed for the last mile - gently downhill on the Railway path.

But I got stuck behind this bloke two thirds my age and size who had had more in his legs earlier and got past me in the park.

I had to watch him with his heavy jeans and maladjusted saddle keep coasting and pass too close to pedestrians every time we encountered one and finally some dangerous twat who disliked the room I was giving the peds, cut in dangerously to overtake the slowcoach ... I had some tosser try to *undertake* me yesterday when I pulled fully over to the right to pass someone - possibly a copper - can't remember and the video file got corrupted.

There were briefly two blobs on my camera, but now I'm back to one, but in a slightly different place ..


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 16, 2012)

The first signs of spring - pigeons competing on the ledge under my office window and the idiots are coming out of the woodwork :-



Being in primary wasn't enough of a clue for that one who could have overtaken safely just around the corner - pointless though it was as he predictably ended up at the back of a queue.

Conveniently that's Bristol's second or third hospital on the left by the way - they Xrayed my head when I fell off my bike and why I'm particularly careful to flash my lights and avoid the doorzone.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 16, 2012)

Later on, on the Bristol to Bath path I caught up with a woman with a faulty rear light - made quite an effort to tell her, but she was either deaf or scared I was some sort of dangerous axeman ...

I'm pretty sure I saw the bike in the shed at work - distinctive panniers - I'll pin a note on it next time I see it ...


----------



## stavros (Feb 17, 2012)

swampy said:


> seriously? Are your fingers not sensitive enough?


 
I think the idea is to detect any tiny fragment that the finger may not sense, which is all that'd probably be needed on my thin tyres.

Anyway, I did it today, found nothing but fixed the puncture and it seems to have stayed pumped. The test will come tomorrow morning though when I actually ride it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 18, 2012)

stavros said:


> Anyway, I did it today, found nothing but fixed the puncture and it seems to have stayed pumped. The test will come tomorrow morning though when I actually ride it.


Have you eliminated the spoke ends / rim tape ?


----------



## stavros (Feb 18, 2012)

No, but after a good hard ride this morning my tyre has remained fully inflated, and so, touch wood, it will remain.


----------



## Onket (Feb 19, 2012)

stavros said:


> after a good hard ride this morning


 
 etc

Cycled 5 days out of 5 last week, first time I've done that in ages. In months, almost certainly.

Means I am knackered and my appetite is MASSIVE.


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 19, 2012)

stavros said:


> No, but after a good hard ride this morning my tyre has remained fully inflated, and so, touch wood, it will remain.


 
So many double-entendres!


----------



## stavros (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm so pleased I've managed to keep it hard for so long. The helmet did its job too....


----------



## weepiper (Feb 19, 2012)

You must have given it a really good pumping.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 20, 2012)

Also: rims, tight chains and lube.


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Crispy (Feb 20, 2012)

I think all the lube (quiet, you) got washed out of my transmission at the end of last week. An alarmingly creaky ride in this morning  - cleaning and re-lubing (quiet, you) a priority this evening.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2012)

I tend to keep slapping on the wet lube  this time of year - especially since I'm not able to get out for longer rides at the moment - in fact Saturday was the first time I got the bike outside on the repair stand to clean the rural crud out of the transmission and tweak the brakes since before XMAS - so perhaps 10 weeks / 500 miles


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I think all the lube (quiet, you) got washed out of my transmission at the end of last week. An alarmingly creaky ride in this morning  - cleaning and re-lubing (quiet, you) a priority this evening.


 
Mine sounded exactly the same. And the chain looks brown.

What do people recommend?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 20, 2012)

nice and sunny! 
but bloody cold this morn
some fairweather cyclists appearing too


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2012)

Onket said:


> Mine sounded exactly the same. And the chain looks brown.
> 
> What do people recommend?


 
http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=57148

I reckon it's a toss up between Prolink Gold and White Lightning - which are self-cleaning - though this time of year I use Finish Line wet lube as well ...

Prolink gets your hands grubby, WL apparently doesn't.


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2012)

He says he's applied it to a clean chain beforehand. I take it I could slap it on my filthy one with no problems?!


----------



## weepiper (Feb 20, 2012)

Onket said:


> He says he's applied it to a clean chain beforehand. I take it I could slap it on my filthy one with no problems?!


 
Yes. Get it really really oily, leave it to soak in for an hour or two, wipe the mucky oily ming off with a rag or kitchen towel then re-oil


----------



## Crispy (Feb 20, 2012)

Hmm. I was just going to use WD 40 and an old toothbrush to strip all the gunk out, then re-lube with (i forget the name) this gunky green chain lube I have. Worked well last time anyway


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2012)

I used to just keep on adding more and more random lube - including car oil - and my transmission seemed to last a lot longer - but then I ride on rougher roads these days.

Recently I've tended to start with WD40 to do the cleaning then use one of the other products that's more of a lube, then I use the Prolink, then wipe that off and apply more - then a bit of the green stuff.

For some reason it felt like I'd ridden across a beach this evening.


----------



## stavros (Feb 20, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> So many double-entendres!


 
I've long thought of getting a T-shirt printed with a picture of a bike and the text beneath "What's between your legs?".


----------



## weepiper (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't like WD40 tbh. WD40 is ok for freeing seized bits but should be kept away from anything that has bearings or bushes in it (chain rollers included) because it strips grease out far too efficiently.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 20, 2012)

what about gt85 or whatever it is?
used on my bike the other day and again today as it was clicking a bit


----------



## Crispy (Feb 20, 2012)

I used white spirit in the end. Probably also bad for being too degreasing. I wiped it down very thoroughly and used a liberal amount of lube, though. I'm sure it will be FINE


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I used white spirit in the end. Probably also bad for being too degreasing. I wiped it down very thoroughly and used a liberal amount of lube, though. I'm sure it will be FINE


You need to dry the chain off thoroughly - probably near a source of heat ...

The guy on the CTC forum likes WS - think he uses gunk now though - puts the chain in a bottle and shakes it up - I'm planning to start using it eventually - I was planning to clean the cogs with it in-situ, but thinking about it, I'm worried about the wheel bearings and seals ...



I came across the geared motor at work the other day.

The other issue is stinking the house out ... gone are the days when I was happy to rebuild motorcycles in the dining room...


----------



## chriswill (Feb 21, 2012)

The first 4 miles of my commute look like this!

Up it to 720p for the true res


----------



## girasol (Feb 21, 2012)

Back on the saddle after a week's holiday (in the sun  ) - I couldn't find my fingerless gloves which meant riding with very toasty hands - it made a change from nearly freezing to death for the first 10 minutes.  And it was getting light when I left the house!  Hurray for the end of Winter!!!!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2012)

chriswill said:


> The first 4 miles of my commute look like this!


 
OMIGOD  

Why do all those (mostly / potentially) fit and healthy cagers choose to do that every day ?
I would be poking my own eyes out.

I want a camera like yours - mine being on its last legs ... what model is it ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2012)

Really awful ride in. Almost had to get off and push by the end.

I hope whatever I have is treatable.

My face wasn't grey so I don't see that it can be a heart thing.
I'm not coughing- breathing slightly heavily on the final little hill ..

It's been three weeks since my blood test and over a week since my chest Xray and I've heard nothing.

I have the slightest bit of nasal congestion - but I cycled during sinusitis last year....

It's just as if my body can't mobilise fuel for my muscles.


----------



## chriswill (Feb 21, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> OMIGOD
> 
> Why do all those (mostly / potentially) fit and healthy cagers choose to do that every day ?
> I would be poking my own eyes out.
> ...


 
Went for the contour roam in the end.

Price matched it at Evans so got it for £150

I'm really pleased with the picture quality


----------



## Onket (Feb 21, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I used white spirit in the end. Probably also bad for being too degreasing. I wiped it down very thoroughly and used a liberal amount of lube, though. I'm sure it will be FINE


 
I went for the do nothing approach. 

I am off work (looking after daughter) on Thursday so I might get a chance to do something then in daylight. Otherwise it's this weekend. I'm sure the bike will last until then.

Also, I refuse to use any shop other than my local one to buy anything bike related these days- http://www.jozefscycles109.co.uk/home


----------



## ExtraRefined (Feb 21, 2012)

Back to shorts instead of full length tights this week.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 21, 2012)

Onket said:


> Mine sounded exactly the same. And the chain looks brown.
> 
> What do people recommend?


 
I think I've tried everything over the years but the only thing that gets a chain clean enough to satisfy me is the Frying Pan Method.

You might want a supply of SRAM PowerLinks and a Park MLP-1 if you're going to do this regularly. However, I broke Shimano chains repeatedly with a CT-3 for years...

Take of the chain and boil it in an aluminum frying pan with a mixture of 75% water, 25% detergent. Then repeat with clean water and boil the pan and chain absolutely dry. The process fucking stinks so I do it outside on our otherwise useless $5k barbecue (U75 passim).

Put in back on the bike and relube the inside of the chain only.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 21, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> I think I've tried everything over the years but the only thing that gets a chain clean enough to satisfy me is the Frying Pan Method.
> 
> You might want a supply of SRAM PowerLinks and a Park MLP-1 if you're going to do this regularly. However, I broke Shimano chains repeatedly with a CT-3 for years...
> 
> ...


 
 or, do what I said and also buy a new chain and cassette a bit more often. People need to get used to the idea that chains (and brake blocks and rims and bearings) wear out and need replaced. If you don't wear things out you're not riding your bike enough.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 21, 2012)

weepiper said:


> or, do what I said and also buy a new chain and cassette a bit more often. People need to get used to the idea that chains (and brake blocks and rims and bearings) wear out and need replaced. If you don't wear things out you're not riding your bike enough.


 
I usually replace chain + cassette at 2,000km and chain+cassette+chainrings at 4,000km. But I do like to clean things a bit more often than that...


----------



## Onket (Feb 21, 2012)

I think I'll probably take this option-

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/how-was-your-cycle-commute.207606/page-232#post-10936639


----------



## ExtraRefined (Feb 21, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Yes. Get it really really oily, leave it to soak in for an hour or two, wipe the mucky oily ming off with a rag or kitchen towel then re-oil


 
+1. Don't use kitchen towel though as it'll fall apart, use a rag of some sort.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 21, 2012)

ouch ouch!
had an off on the way home, still a bit painful
was my fault and lucky really
going a bit fast and clipped a bike stand, of all things!  
elbow grazed and toes/foot really painful


----------



## swampy (Feb 21, 2012)

Had a bit of a shouting match with some scooterists in an ASL. It all started when I heard one of them make a snide remark after I purposefully parked in front of him to block his smooth exit from the intersection. "Well don't park in the ASL" said I, "it's for scooterists as well" said the scooterist, "no it's not you idiot" said I. At this point a fellow scooterist in the ASL let it be known that "he pays road tax and is insured", says I "no you idiot road maintenance comes out of general taxat..." at which point the lights went green...


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 21, 2012)

I realised that one of my spokes has broken off on back wheel. Is it going to be an easy job to get another one installed? Will it be expensive?

Thanks!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2012)

About £15 to £20 to build a whole wheel - fitting one spoke shouldn't cost much.

Be careful if there's a short bit left that could jam in the back of the cassette.If it's broken near the rim it should be OK for a bit. In the bad old days I used to ride until I was several spokes down.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 21, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> About £15 to £20 to build a whole wheel - fitting one spoke shouldn't cost much.
> 
> Be careful if there's a short bit left that could jam in the back of the cassette.If it's broken near the rim it should be OK for a bit. In the bad old days I used to ride until I was several spokes down.


 
£24 for a wheelbuild (labour only) £8ish for doing a broken spoke, at my work


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 22, 2012)

Blimey - I probably got a discount for buying the bits from them too ...


----------



## ExtraRefined (Feb 22, 2012)

15 quid for a wheel build seems remarkably cheap, you'd have to be amazingly fast to be able to charge that little.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 22, 2012)

lift in today due to off last night and foot still quite painful
booo


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 22, 2012)

ExtraRefined said:


> 15 quid for a wheel build seems remarkably cheap, you'd have to be amazingly fast to be able to charge that little.


 
A$240 at my local bike shop...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 22, 2012)

I might be walking hills tomorrow - has to be my heart ... I will be nagging the doc for a referral.


----------



## girasol (Feb 22, 2012)

swampy said:


> Had a bit of a shouting match with some scooterists in an ASL. It all started when I heard one of them make a snide remark after I purposefully parked in front of him to block his smooth exit from the intersection. "Well don't park in the ASL" said I, "it's for scooterists as well" said the scooterist, "no it's not you idiot" said I. At this point a fellow scooterist in the ASL let it be known that "he pays road tax and is insured", says I "no you idiot road maintenance comes out of general taxat..." at which point the lights went green...


 
Were you calling them idiots in the hope of getting into a fight?


----------



## 8115 (Feb 22, 2012)

Nearly got run over by someone in a 4x4 speeding onto a roundabout.  I would have been knocked off my bike if I hadn't anticipated them not stopping, and braked.  Not sure if they didn't see me, or were playing chicken.  Otherwise fine.  But my life did flash before my eyes a little bit


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 22, 2012)

My commute home is going via whitehall with 1000 cyclists as part of tonights "flashride"...any other urbanites here?


----------



## girasol (Feb 22, 2012)

8115 said:


> Nearly got run over by someone in a 4x4 speeding onto a roundabout. I would have been knocked off my bike if I hadn't anticipated them not stopping, and braked. Not sure if they didn't see me, or were playing chicken. Otherwise fine. But my life did flash before my eyes a little bit


 
Anticipation is the mother of all salvation!   It saved me quite a few times!


----------



## joevsimp (Feb 22, 2012)

ugh, not great today, twatted myself on a pothole, ame off and my left contact lens went flying off into the shrubbery, 

best case scenario is spending half of tomorrow morning on the phone to the eye hospital and hopefully them not charging me £54 for the replacement (insert blame Thatcher here)


----------



## swampy (Feb 22, 2012)

girasol said:


> Were you calling them idiots in the hope of getting into a fight?


No, I called them idiots because they were idiots.


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 22, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I might be walking hills tomorrow - has to be my heart ... I will be nagging the doc for a referral.


 
Take it easy GG! Hope you get better soon! By the way, if you really think it is your heart, go to A&E ASAP!!!! They will see you straight away once you get triaged and you tell them of your complaints.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 22, 2012)

OK.  Despite my recent insistence that I would be back in the saddle, today was my first ride in two weeks.  Went well.  I bought some SPD shoes recently on impulse as they were half price (I'm waiting till I have a few days off before buying clipless pedals so I can get used to them) and the stiffer sole seemed to make quite a difference.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 23, 2012)

today i was driving a car instead of on the bike.
20mins just to drive past angel.
pointless. i don't know why any one would bother


----------



## Crispy (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely and warm


----------



## girasol (Feb 23, 2012)

Tube for me today(going out later)... Just waiting for off-peak times to go.

edit: I HATE the tube.  It was packed even though it was late and some wanker kept elbowing me everytime he turned the page on his paper.  I nearly told him off.  My revenge was to push him out of the way when I got off.  The tube makes people evil.


----------



## plurker (Feb 23, 2012)

shorts, teeshirt, sun on face. blissful


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2012)

The lurgy is upon me, so I had to leave work while I still could and the first obstacle was the bike shed - with the bikes doubled up on the outside and I realised they need to take out one of the racks.
I had to haul my heavy bike up onto a ledge to get out. There will be an email to the estates department next week ....


----------



## a_chap (Feb 23, 2012)

Ooh. Almost like summer today. Quite a difference from Sunday's sub-zero 100 miler. Am praying (to any cheap god) for the same conditions on Saturday.


----------



## chriswill (Feb 23, 2012)

Great day for it today. Quickest time and and home of the year

369 miles so far this year, if the weather stays clear I'll start to rack up the miles fairly quickly


----------



## stavros (Feb 25, 2012)

Short but sweet this morning, flying down the hill through the green light at the bottom, round a short loop and then up it again only going as low as third gear. Pretty much perfect weather as well.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 26, 2012)

Got yet another puncture on the way home today.  Same wheel and same slow puncture. 

Patched it and tried to figure out once and for all what the problem was.  Turns out there was a miniscule piece of glass lodged in the tyre such that it was completely inside the rubber and only occasionally working its way through to pierce the inner-tube.  Cost me a fortune in time did that piece of glass..


----------



## stavros (Feb 26, 2012)

Good ride this morning, out over the Suspension Bridge for the first time and into the countryside. I overtook another fella on a racing bike, which I'm always a bit wary of in case I look like an arrogant twat and/or they catch me up. He did pull alongside me stopped at the following traffic lights, but luckily he turned off so I'll never know if he'd have matched or bettered me.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 26, 2012)

Journey in this morning was interesting, what with rugby fans just wandering about the road aimlessly.  Still managed to break 40km/h at one point.  Other than that, I was cut up by a Volvo on a stretch of road that cars aren't supposed to take due to tramworks.  Although I'm not annoyed he was there, just that he cut me up.  Also had a BMW pass me rather closely and force his way into a gap that wasn't really there only for me to stick to his rear bumper and undertake him further along the road. 

Roads were pretty busy on the way home, so bailed and dropped onto the off-road cycle paths for a stretch.  Added ten minutes to my normal half hour journey but was a lot more laid back.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 27, 2012)

Found someone had chained their bike to my d-lock whilst I was working today. Very weird. Undid my lock and rested his against the stand in the hope that no one would notice it was unlocked. Felt bad, but what was I gonna do, stand around and wait for them all day?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 27, 2012)

that is weird and somehting they need to learn not to do!

great commute today, fresh and not cold
and no one tried to kill me


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 27, 2012)

ddraig said:


> that is weird and somehting they need to learn not to do!
> 
> great commute today, fresh and not cold
> and no one tried to kill me


I know, I can't imagine why you would do it? No space, in a rush, and just popping in somewhere? But there was an empty space next to it, and two other clusters of bike stands within 50m walk ... not to mention lamp-posts, traffic lights, or even just sneaking the chain on the front end of the same stand.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 27, 2012)

Could just be absent mindedness. I locked my bike to itself once


----------



## a_chap (Feb 27, 2012)

chriswill said:


> Great day for it today. Quickest time and and home of the year
> 
> 369 miles so far this year, if the weather stays clear I'll start to rack up the miles fairly quickly


 
369 miles? What's your target for the year then?

I've managed just over 600 miles so far this year. Unlikely to beat the 7,000 I did last year...

As for today's commute; a little damp on the evening ride home.


----------



## Onket (Feb 28, 2012)

First day back in the saddle since Wednesday last week as I've had a few days off work.

It's like a different bike since I put the lube stuff on the chain. TF2 is what the bike shop sold me.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 28, 2012)

Onket said:


> It's like a different bike since I put the lube stuff on the chain. TF2 is what the bike shop sold me.


You'll need to use that every day. It isn't proper chain lube. I use it as part of my cleaning routine then use something else.


----------



## Onket (Feb 28, 2012)

Cheers. I've got a big can.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 28, 2012)

To be honest, I think I've read people swearing by it and it's why I bought a can.
It's more of an issue when it's wet and the lube gets washed off.


----------



## Onket (Feb 28, 2012)

The shop said I should use it to clean the chain and then to lube it afterwards. I'm lazy, so I just put a load on there on Thursday when I bought it, and then re-applied this morning. I've not used my bike since Wednesday (apart from today).


----------



## Geri (Feb 28, 2012)

First day back on the bike after winter - earlier than usual, as it's light enough in the mornings and evenings and not too cold. 

I really enjoyed it.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 28, 2012)

On the subject of chain lubing & cleaning, I usually remove the chain and cassette and clean to pristine condition in Diesel before long-distance rides. However I can feel some of the links are "gritty" as flex them (I assume they have dirt in) and would like advice on how, if possible, to flush this dirt out.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 28, 2012)

Multiple bottles of diesel probably (I presume you actually shake them up?) And thereafter settling out / filtering. MickF on CTC forums is the uber-guru.

I've given serious thought to ultrasonics - I bought a small unit at Aldi once on impulse .. and I have a small geared motor I intend to use to make an automated on-bike cleaner, but it will also allow me to try something resembling gemstone tumbling but without the deliberate addition of abrasive.

It's a bit different with those of us who aim to pay about £50 for a whole transmission and only hope to get 3,000 miles out of it ...


----------



## chriswill (Feb 28, 2012)

a_chap said:


> 369 miles? What's your target for the year then?
> 
> I've managed just over 600 miles so far this year. Unlikely to beat the 7,000 I did last year...
> 
> As for today's commute; a little damp on the evening ride home.



415 miles now!  

My initial target was 2012 in 2012 but I think I should clear that easily. I'd by happy with 4k to be fair


----------



## stavros (Feb 28, 2012)

I was walking, coming home from work, but I was almost run down by some utter fuckwit on a bike flying through a red light at about 25mph.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 28, 2012)

stavros said:


> I was walking, coming home from work, but I was almost run down by some utter fuckwit on a bike flying through a red light at about 25mph.


I think I will use advancing age as an excuse to carry a cane sooner rather than later ...


----------



## Onket (Feb 29, 2012)

I must admit, seeing idiots on bikes go through red lights really pisses me off too.


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 29, 2012)

The hill going down from Asda towards Clapham Junction station, past Boots and Aldi, had some slippery liquid (oil? detergent?) on it this morning and I went flying as I took the corner. Completely scraped my knee and left hand. Most annoying thing was that there were just LOADs of people coming to check I was ok, and I had no one to blame! Bloody out-of-towners, where were the unfriendly Londoners?!

Nothing 10 plasters and a tube of savlon won't fix I guess.


----------



## chriswill (Feb 29, 2012)

Went to unlock my bike and I had a flat 

I've lent my pump to one of the directors at work so ended up leaving my bike at the office

It means I have to drive in tomorrow. Grr


----------



## fjydj (Feb 29, 2012)

Private Storm said:


> The hill going down from Asda towards Clapham Junction station, past Boots and Aldi, had some slippery liquid (oil? detergent?) on it this morning and I went flying as I took the corner. Completely scraped my knee and left hand. Most annoying thing was that there were just LOADs of people coming to check I was ok, and I had no one to blame! Bloody out-of-towners, where were the unfriendly Londoners?!
> 
> Nothing 10 plasters and a tube of savlon won't fix I guess.


 
heal up, whereabouts exactly? the bit after Aldi by the building works, or the Adsa roundabout corner? I always try and stay a bit wide on those corners… the cambers wrong and theres a giant man hole cover too on the first one.


----------



## Private Storm (Mar 1, 2012)

Turning left down the hill at the Asda roundabout. I always sit in the middle of the lane and take it wide as well. If not, you can guarantee that someone will speed past and slam their brakes on to turn, nearly making you crash into their backside.

The irony of coming off is that it was the first day I've cycled without gloves and something covering my knees. Would have had a whole lot more skin left if I'd been wearing them!


----------



## girasol (Mar 1, 2012)

Private Storm said:


> The irony of coming off is that it was the first day I've cycled without gloves and something covering my knees. Would have had a whole lot more skin left if I'd been wearing them!


 
Ouch!  I think I'll carry on wearing my gloves and at least 3/4 trousers at all times (I had already decided on that for that very same reason, this just reinforces my decision).  Hope the healing doesn't take too long!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 1, 2012)

Partly motivated by being overtaken by another cyclist, I pushed myself up the final hill and feel OK afterwards, so perhaps last week's short-lived fever and swollen glands was my body finally dealing with whatever it was ...

I suspect I will be aiming for 20 steady miles on Sunday ....

Just one incident on the way in from a house and car I always keep an eye on - I must have had a close call before ...



Rest assured I was firing plenty of light his way.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 1, 2012)

My boss' daughter's boyfriend rides a hipster fixie. Red anodised rims, leather seat, un-taped chrome handlebars just about wide enough for two hands, 'egg-beater' pedals. The works. Well the other day he was riding fast and had to emergency brake. All the force went into his legs. He's completely fucked his knees up and is now in hospital awaiting surgery. While I feel sorry for him getting hurt doing something enjoyable, there is a not so small part of me that thinks "serves him right for riding such a stupid bike"


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 1, 2012)

... meanwhile roadies are starting to want disc brakes ...


----------



## The Boy (Mar 1, 2012)

Crispy said:


> My boss' daughter's boyfriend rides a hipster fixie. Red anodised rims, leather seat, un-taped chrome handlebars just about wide enough for two hands, 'egg-beater' pedals. The works. Well the other day he was riding fast and had to emergency brake. All the force went into his legs. He's completely fucked his knees up and is now in hospital awaiting surgery. While I feel sorry for him getting hurt doing something enjoyable, there is a not so small part of me that thinks "serves him right for riding such a stupid bike"


 
What on earth are egg-beater pedals?


----------



## plurker (Mar 1, 2012)

Had a nice little chat with a fella who thought it was a good idea to ride off of the pavement in front of me at some lights. Called him a twat, he told me to fuck off as he “was avoiding the police car” – the same pigs that had gone through the lights about half a minute before I’d got to the lights then... 

Someone else did that to me 2 days ago as well at Clap North, she rode off the pavement nearly into me as I pulled off from lights, and turning left then started mouthing at me. erm, you're the one on the fucking pavement...

It’s no wonder cyclists get a bad name when at least 30%* of us are cocks.

*93% of stats being made up


----------



## Crispy (Mar 1, 2012)

The Boy said:


> What on earth are egg-beater pedals?


The ones that are just a couple of loops of wire that your SPD shoes clip into.


----------



## girasol (Mar 1, 2012)

plurker said:


> Had a nice little chat with a fella who thought it was a good idea to ride off of the pavement in front of me at some lights. Called him a twat, he told me to fuck off as he “was avoiding the police car” – the same pigs that had gone through the lights about half a minute before I’d got to the lights then...
> 
> Someone else did that to me 2 days ago as well at Clap North, she rode off the pavement nearly into me as I pulled off from lights, and turning left then started mouthing at me. erm, you're the one on the fucking pavement...


yeah, have people regularly coming off the pavement onto the road - most of them wait, but there's the occasional one who just barges in, in front of traffic/cyclists. Accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Onket (Mar 1, 2012)

^^There's a lot of this at the moment on Coldharbour Lane where there's roadworks shutting the road down into a single lane controlled by temp traffic lights. Combine it with all the cars following each other through after the lights have changed and it's a bit of a nightmare.

Anyway, forgot I was donating platelets yesterday after work so I left my bike at work, forgot I wasn't in today so it's still there (hopefully) and I'll have to get the bus in tomorrow. Quite looking forward to spending the time on the bus reading, that's the thing I miss when I cycle. That and not feeling hungry and tired all the time!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 1, 2012)

Is it a coincidence that my health starts to return on the "first day of spring" ?
The forsythia's starting to bloom too. 

When I was nearly home, I actually felt myself getting slightly frustrated at being behind someone who was cycling at a sensible speed on the railway path.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 1, 2012)

Onket said:


> ^^There's a lot of this at the moment on Coldharbour Lane where there's roadworks shutting the road down into a single lane controlled by temp traffic lights. Combine it with all the cars following each other through after the lights have changed and it's a bit of a nightmare.


 
I just rode through this. Christ! Fucking carnage it was. Any idea how long it's for?


----------



## stavros (Mar 1, 2012)

Onket said:


> I must admit, seeing idiots on bikes go through red lights really pisses me off too.


 
For me, it's not just the inherent danger of it, but also giving all cyclists, of which I am one, a bad name.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 1, 2012)

Just a heads up; I've put a wanted thread in the Recycle forum as I'm looking for a front 700...

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/700-quick-release-front-wheel.289712/


----------



## a_chap (Mar 1, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> ... meanwhile roadies are starting to want disc brakes ...


 
Including me. Since I got a bike with disk brakes for the first time (Jan 2011) I'm a complete convert.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 1, 2012)

Was doing a guided wine tasting in the shop tonight so left sharpish before the leftovers started getting passed around.  Should probably ride after a glass or two more often - avg speed was a shade down on my normal outbound journey and top speed was higher than ride into work (although I was hungry on the way in).


----------



## fjydj (Mar 1, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Including me. Since I got a bike with disk brakes for the first time (Jan 2011) I'm a complete convert.


i've put BB7s on a road bike, well a CX bike but its never going to go off road! they are just fantastic, really smooth and light to operate. No rim wear or pad dirt, and they work in the wet.


----------



## girasol (Mar 2, 2012)

Wasn't expecting fog this morning!!!!  Was having a fun race with another woman for a good 15 minutes (she had a similar build to me, she was on a road bike and I was on my hybrid) - we were pretty well matched, but she ruined it all by cheating and jumping the lights!!!!  It was fun while it lasted


----------



## ExtraRefined (Mar 2, 2012)

Very foggy, visibility below 100m in places. Rode like a complete granny consequently.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 2, 2012)

Was such a lovely morning today that had I not been helping the missus move in then I would have been straight on the bike.  Thankfully, we had the move though as it pissed down at least twice. 

Will probably go for a spin along the canal tomorrow.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 2, 2012)

fjydj said:


> i've put BB7s on a road bike, well a CX bike but its never going to go off road! they are just fantastic, really smooth and light to operate. No rim wear or pad dirt, and they work in the wet.


 
I'm poor and can only afford BB5's, but they still out-perform any rim-brake I've had.

I currently have the CycleScheme-dilemma. Where I work is doing the annual 12-month-rental-zero-interest thing and I'm tempted. However, I'm too emotionally attached to my 14-year-old commuting bike.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 2, 2012)

The only problem I have with disc brakes on a commuting bike is that the pads get easily contaminated, if you ride through puddles with spilt diesel or petrol in them then your pads get contaminated with it and the brakes then basically don't work unless you replace the pads which at 12-15 quid a pop is a bit of a pain. Apart from that they make perfect sense and get rid of the hassle of getting your wheels rebuilt every however many miles because of rim wear. I don't know why rim brake pads don't do this but they don't.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 2, 2012)

Blimey, I always bow to your superior knowledge Madame Weeps but I have to say that I've not noticed any problems with my disk brake pads despite riding plenty of miles through pretty dodgy rain/filth/diesel, etc.

One thing that worries me is that my aged commuting bike (did I say it was 14 years old?) is still on the same rims. I have nightmares about them finally wearing through and ruining my day/face.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 2, 2012)

a_chap said:


> One thing that worries me is that my aged commuting bike (did I say it was 14 years old?) is still on the same rims. I have nightmares about them finally wearing through and ruining my day/face.


 
Do they feel concave when you put the flat of your fingertip on them? If so, maybe it'd better be new wheel time sooner rather than later. Do the front one first, because when a front rim pops it can be rather terminal. When the back one goes you can at least control the skid. usually you'll get some kind of warning of it being imminent by a sort of 'pulsing' feel through the brake levers under hard braking, as the weakest section of rim begins to bulge out before it splits


----------



## a_chap (Mar 2, 2012)

I shall rub my finger along my rims first thing tomorrow (no sniggering at the back there) Madame Le Weep.


----------



## nadia (Mar 3, 2012)

weepiper said:


> My recommendation is that you get a bike that's meant to take mudguards. Crud Raceguards will 'fit' but they're light, flimsy, rattly and break easily. And aren't awfully good at being mudguards.


My experience with these exactly, they are a faff to fit if they fit at all, it's three hours out of my life I won't get back


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 3, 2012)

a_chap said:


> I'm poor and can only afford BB5's, but they still out-perform any rim-brake I've had.
> 
> I currently have the CycleScheme-dilemma. Where I work is doing the annual 12-month-rental-zero-interest thing and I'm tempted. However, I'm too emotionally attached to my 14-year-old commuting bike.


i've finished paying for my bike through the evans version of this scheme. now i'm tempted to get another...


----------



## stavros (Mar 3, 2012)

a_chap said:


> I currently have the CycleScheme-dilemma. Where I work is doing the annual 12-month-rental-zero-interest thing and I'm tempted. However, I'm too emotionally attached to my 14-year-old commuting bike.


 
Keep the old bike for commuting, and invest the cyclescheme dosh in a higher spec newbie for weekend pleasure riding. I'm sure your employer won't police the fact you won't be using it for getting to work - mine never did.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 3, 2012)

a_chap said:


> I shall rub my finger along my rims first thing tomorrow (no sniggering at the back there) Madame Le Weep.


 
Ok, a little late admittedly, but I've been and run the old digit around the commuting bike's rims. Erm... can I say "inconclusive"? The rim definitely isn't convex, I'd say it was more flat rather than convex or concave.

But then in the past, and more than once, my fingers have been accused of being less-than-sensitive. So who am I to judge?


----------



## a_chap (Mar 3, 2012)

stavros said:


> Keep the old bike for commuting, and invest the cyclescheme dosh in a higher spec newbie for weekend pleasure riding. I'm sure your employer won't police the fact you won't be using it for getting to work - mine never did.


 
Yes, but I have a bike for weekend riding pleasure already.

What I need is a wangle to get the cycle scheme to pay for a total overhaul of my old bike... Any creative suggestions?


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 3, 2012)

weepiper said:


> I don't know why rim brake pads don't do this but they don't.


 
Most bicycle disc brake pads are sintered and hence, to some degree, porous. I've had success baking oil contaminants out of them - 20 mins at 220 deg worked for me. Usual caveats apply when doing stinky maintenance experiments in the kitchen.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 3, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> Most bicycle disc brake pads are sintered and hence, to some degree, porous. I've had success baking oil contaminants out of them - 20 mins at 220 deg worked for me. Usual caveats apply when doing stinky maintenance experiments in the kitchen.


 
yeah that makes sense. Never tried baking them, have sometimes been able to save them by shaking them up in a jam jar of brake cleaner. Often the problem can be getting the rotor itself clean enough too, if it's gotten grooved at all.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 4, 2012)

Such a lovely day yesterday. Gave my bike its 100 mile maintenance, but I'm rarely up to much exertion on a Saturday....

Sunday has started off wet here in Bristol.
Nearly cleared now from the west, but it's *5 degrees C* out with a north-east wind. 
I'll wait and see if any actual sunshine appears before considering what was supposed to be my first 20-miler in over 3 months ....


----------



## fjydj (Mar 4, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> Most bicycle disc brake pads are sintered and hence, to some degree, porous. I've had success baking oil contaminants out of them - 20 mins at 220 deg worked for me. Usual caveats apply when doing stinky maintenance experiments in the kitchen.


 
the pads seem a bit of a mystery to me, I put avid organic pads in mine as the sintered ones were a bit harsh… but whats the difference? I'm never going to use them in muddy off road conditions.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 4, 2012)

fjydj said:


> the pads seem a bit of a mystery to me, I put avid organic pads in mine as the sintered ones were a bit harsh… but whats the difference? I'm never going to use them in muddy off road conditions.


 
organic ones give better braking but wear out faster


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 4, 2012)

My back wheel was a bit wonky this week. Looked buckled or something. So I took it the shop to see if they could do something  with it.  When I took it off I noticed a snapped spoke too. 

The Man in the shop dismantled it and found the axel snapped! 

So I've a new  wheel now.  

Maybe I need less pies in future.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 4, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Do they feel concave when you put the flat of your fingertip on them? If so, maybe it'd better be new wheel time sooner rather than later. Do the front one first, because when a front rim pops it can be rather terminal. When the back one goes you can at least control the skid. usually you'll get some kind of warning of it being imminent by a sort of 'pulsing' feel through the brake levers under hard braking, as the weakest section of rim begins to bulge out before it splits


 
The rims on my rear wheel feel concave.  I've had my bike for 2 1/2 years, I use it a lot.  What do I do?  Get a whole new wheel?  What about the gears?  I don't understand how it works.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 4, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> The rims on my rear wheel feel concave. I've had my bike for 2 1/2 years, I use it a lot. What do I do? Get a whole new wheel? What about the gears? I don't understand how it works.


 
It depends what kind of bike it is, if it was a relatively expensive bike £600ish or up it might be worth getting a new rim rebuilt onto the hub if the hub's still in good nick, if it was cheaper than that you're probably better off buying a whole new wheel. The gear cluster comes off and can be fitted onto the new wheel.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 4, 2012)

weepiper said:


> It depends what kind of bike it is, if it was a relatively expensive bike £600ish or up it might be worth getting a new rim rebuilt onto the hub if the hub's still in good nick, if it was cheaper than that you're probably better off buying a whole new wheel. The gear cluster comes off and can be fitted onto the new wheel.


 
It was a £300 bike.  It's a Mongoose Crossway 250.  I've looked at 700c wheels on Evans, lowest price is about £80, I can't afford any more than that.  Do they come in standard rim width?  My tyres are 700 x 37.

Cheers


----------



## weepiper (Mar 4, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> It was a £300 bike. It's a Mongoose Crossway 250. I've looked at 700c wheels on Evans, lowest price is about £80, I can't afford any more than that. Do they come in standard rim width? My tyres are 700 x 37.
> 
> Cheers


 
ah ok, those £80 wheels will not fit, you've got a 7 speed screw-on freewheel instead of an 8 or 9 speed slide-on cassette which is what those wheels are designed for, the spacing's wider and the cogs aren't compatible. You need something like this

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/quick-release-aluminium-700c-wheels

...although the co-op charges 7 quid more for exactly the same product than we do... but that's what you need, a 700c hybrid wheel for a screw-on freewheel.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 4, 2012)

weepiper said:


> ah ok, those £80 wheels will not fit, you've got a 7 speed screw-on freewheel instead of an 8 or 9 speed slide-on cassette which is what those wheels are designed for, the spacing's wider and the cogs aren't compatible. You need something like this
> 
> http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/quick-release-aluminium-700c-wheels
> 
> ...although the co-op charges 7 quid more for exactly the same product than we do... but that's what you need, a 700c hybrid wheel for a screw-on freewheel.


 
Ahhhh, cheers. 

I think I'm better off taking it to a bike shop - we have a good lefty bike co-op just down the road, all members of the IWW too.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 5, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-17257918

The above happened on my commute route.  Better hope I don't get a puncture on the way home or the missus will be all worried


----------



## Onket (Mar 5, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I just rode through this. Christ! Fucking carnage it was. Any idea how long it's for?


 
Sorry mate, I don't know.

Blustery in places this morning.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 5, 2012)

The Boy said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-17257918
> 
> The above happened on my commute route. Better hope I don't get a puncture on the way home or the missus will be all worried


 
I confess to having seen that earlier then come on here to check if you'd posted since it happened. I didn't see the 'in his 40s' bit


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 5, 2012)

Onket said:


> Blustery in places this morning.


It was so mentally windy this morning, myself and a few motorcyclists near to me nearly got blown off our bikes. I was just coming along Albert Embankment about to go over Lambeth Bridge and this HUGE gust of wind pushed me right into the kerb and nearly off me bike. A scary moment!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 5, 2012)

a_chap said:


> What I need is a wangle to get the cycle scheme to pay for a total overhaul of my old bike... Any creative suggestions?


You could get a new bike then sell it straightaway. You might lost a few £ on the deal but you could then spend the cash on overhauling your pride and joy....


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 5, 2012)

Someone posted this hilarious early April fool in the local rag :-



> *I THOUGHT we were living in a democracy? A place where majority decision rules? So let us consider cyclists. I have yet to hear of a cyclist that rides according to the law. Every single one I see cuts through red lights like a knife through butter. It is almost as if they do this to target pedestrians deliberately, as they then switch straight on to the pavement, and then back and forth to the road.*
> * Let's consider the law? It's illegal to ride without lights. It's illegal to ride without a helmet and high visibility clothes. It's illegal to ride more than 30cm from the kerb. It's illegal to ride the wrong way down one-way streets, to squeeze past standing traffic, pavement ride and run the lights. Rule 169 of the Highway Code also insists that cyclists must give way to motorists as they are faster. £20 billion of damage to business is caused by traffic jams and cyclists are the main cause.*
> * The government has said that it plans to throw a whopping £26 million at these rogues "to make them safer." How about spending some money on the poor down-trodden motorist?*
> * I propose a vote, since we're living in a democracy. I propose we have a referendum on cycling (even if it is just a local one that results in a by-law) and we vote to outlaw bicycles for good. No good can come of them. Why bother to complain about road tax and insurance? They won't pay it even if it gets made into law. Who knows how many pedestrians they have killed and injured over the years? There are more motorists than cyclists, it makes perfect sense to just ban them!*
> * TPR Henry*


 
http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/Let-s-vote-outlaw/story-15383989-detail/story.html


----------



## a_chap (Mar 5, 2012)

Commuting's going to get harder for a while for me. I've decided to do a 15 minute row morning and evening in an attempt to grow some rowing muscles (for the English Channel crossing in June) and then increase that progressively to 30 mins and 45 mins. The word "knackered" springs to mind.

ETA: Oh, and there's the half hour dog walking in the morning and the hour's walk at night...


----------



## tendril (Mar 5, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Someone posted this hilarious early April fool in the local rag :-
> http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/Let-s-vote-outlaw/story-15383989-detail/story.html


 


> It's illegal to ride without a helmet and high visibility clothes. It's illegal to ride more than 30cm from the kerb.


 
lolz


----------



## weepiper (Mar 5, 2012)

> poor, down-trodden motorist


No, stop, my sides are splitting!


----------



## The Boy (Mar 5, 2012)

weepiper said:


> I confess to having seen that earlier then come on here to check if you'd posted since it happened. I didn't see the 'in his 40s' bit


 

It's just as well you added that last sentence .

Anyway, commute to and from work safely completed. Did have a twat in a Ford Mundane-oh right (left?) hook me at Haymarket. Lights at red, I'm in middle of left hand lane two car lengths back from last car, I hear a car engine revving heavily and, right enough, car comes in at a 45 degree angle leaving me to swerve into the (normally busy) bus stop to my left. Given where he was coming from I imagine (though can't guarantee) he jumped a red as well.

I would ideally avoid that junction altogether, but can't think of a better way to go.

Edit:  I found myself behind a rider in his Edinburgh RC jersey.  Could have passed him but wasn't in much of a rush, so was pootling along thinking 'yay! i could totally smoke that lycra lout'.  Then the road went *slightly* uphill.


----------



## girasol (Mar 6, 2012)

Left a bit earlier than usual (6:45) and found myself in a peloton of about 20 cyclists in Stockwell!!!!  Ended up dropping right back because if anyone was to break suddenly we all know what would have happened!  Not seen the streets this cycle busy in a long while.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 6, 2012)

frigging cold. My work moved to new offices out of the city and now I have to ride across scandinavian wasteland to some pimple on the industrial arsehole of Denmark. Plus I still have got round to sorting my bike out so my current steed is a womans jensen (alu frame, quite light but with a kiddies seat on the back - since we are sharing commute responsibilites for my daughter when she is with us). Thing suffers severe speed wobble when riding no handed which makes smoking difficult.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 6, 2012)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Plus I still have got round to sorting my bike out so my current steed is a womans jensen (alu frame, quite light but with a kiddies seat on the back - since we are sharing commute responsibilites for my daughter when she is with us). Thing suffers severe speed wobble when riding no handed which makes smoking difficult.


 
Tell your daughter to stop smoking then.


----------



## plurker (Mar 6, 2012)

girasol said:


> Left a bit earlier than usual (6:45) and found myself in a peloton of about 20 cyclists in Stockwell!!!! Ended up dropping right back because if anyone was to break suddenly we all know what would have happened! Not seen the streets this cycle busy in a long while.


Hmm, at 6.45 I was probably one of them...though I usually leg it off lights stupid fast, then get caught up 500m later by the Lycraboyz*™* 

I agree, I also thought it was way busier than usual along Clapham Rd, and beyond.  Cycles certainly outnumbered cars at the lights, a veritable sea of flashing hi-vizzers showing scant regard for the cold


----------



## ddraig (Mar 6, 2012)

great commutes
apart from losing £10 note from my stupid tracksuit trousers on the way home last night


----------



## Onket (Mar 6, 2012)

Ouch.

I only ever use my jipped jacket pockets to carry stuff since I lost my phone that way 6 months or so ago.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 6, 2012)

done it before as well! 
even stuffing it me socks would be safer!
which i shall try and do from now on


----------



## Onket (Mar 6, 2012)

It is easy to forget, tbf. I often realise my zipped pockets are unzipped when I am halfway home.

Not sure what jipped pockets are, mentioned in my last post.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a little manbag that I wear like a shoulder holster with MP3 players, phone etc - my keys are inside with the attached cord tied to the shoulder strap.
A lot of the things I carry have lanyards attached ...

I do however  keep some paper money in a zip up pocket in my combats.


----------



## plurker (Mar 6, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> A lot of the things I carry have lanyards attached


This does not surprise me


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 6, 2012)

spent a fortune getting both my bikes serviced. One was in terrible condition. Now they're both perfect. Riding them is like flying  Amazing  Flying around on my bikes is the one thing that's making this utterly crap week bearable. I LOVE MY BIKES


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 9, 2012)

NSFW


----------



## girasol (Mar 9, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> NSFW




Need a London version of that!!!


----------



## stavros (Mar 10, 2012)

Ruddy bloody brilliant weather today. I went out at about 8.30am in my short-sleeved jersey and it felt ideal.


----------



## stavros (Mar 11, 2012)

Non-existant today. Far too misty when I woke up, and I had to get some stuff done before the football and rugby double-header, so I didn't have time.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 11, 2012)

Bastard of a headwind on the way home tonight.  Didn't seem to matter which way I was cycling either.


----------



## plurker (Mar 12, 2012)

Beautiful.

Left an hour earlier than usual cause of a meeting.   It was well foggy in Streatham, and i was ruing the decision to wear my short shorts but by the time I hit the crossing of Acre Lane, the fog lifted almost instantly, and blazing sunshine hit on my face. 

That lifted my spitirts to speed up so I get a sprint on and got to work in time to make a coffee before anyone else got in, thus avoiding having to make for 10 others   Loads of other cyclists at 0830 as opposed to 0930, and loads of muppet school-runners too 

Can't wait to ride home...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 12, 2012)

I had my first longish ride yesterday since my mystery illness really started tapping my strength in November.

A 10 mile, more or less downhill warm-up to my favourite bench, 45 minutes of chilling in the sunshine and refuelling, then the ride back home - which at my peak last summer I was doing in 45 minutes - it took me over an hour this time.

The path was pretty busy anyway with families, plus whole packs of the be-lycra'd, but I wasn't taking any chances anyway and stopped a couple of times for a rest.

Towards the end, I managed some decent bursts of speed, but I have a long way to go to get back to where I was last summer.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 13, 2012)

What a terrible couple of commutes. I'm really getting pissed off with other road users - on 4 *and* 2 wheels.

*"SLOW DOWN !!!"*

This morning I finally ended up shouting, giving the "loony" sign and slowing to a crawl in front of an idiot at work who tried to overtake me into a pinch point. I almost always find that the twats behaving like that are taking children to the site's creche.


----------



## Geri (Mar 13, 2012)

Very cold today. I have to cross a road where cars are supposed to give way to cycles crossing - this is such a strange idea to cars, they seem unable to comprehend the principle of it and/or are so blind they can't see the signs. I have to shout at them most days now.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 13, 2012)

had to tap on a vans window today, as he was moving in to the (my) left lane, whilst staring out his right hand window. He looked very surprised to see my smiling face


----------



## colacubes (Mar 14, 2012)

It's been taking me about 30 minutes to cycle to work since Christmas.  It's about 4.5 miles and I don't race along but do go fast enough to overtake Grannies   Have been on hols for 10 days and basically sat on my arse sunbathing and drinking beer so assumed my first cycle today would be slower.  However, I had my bike serviced yesterday and today it took me 23 minutes   I wasn't racing and didn't particularly strike lucky with the traffic lights.  Show's what a decent service and a better riding position can do (I got a new pair of raised handlebars which mean I'm not as hunched over).  Win


----------



## Crispy (Mar 14, 2012)

plurker said:


> Hmm, at 6.45 I was probably one of them...though I usually leg it off lights stupid fast, then get caught up 500m later by the Lycraboyz*™*
> 
> I agree, I also thought it was way busier than usual along Clapham Rd, and beyond. Cycles certainly outnumbered cars at the lights, a veritable sea of flashing hi-vizzers showing scant regard for the cold


 
The summer will bring an even bigger swarm of bikes. Every year there's more


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 14, 2012)

Uneventful ride in this morning - a shame that Bristol is enveloped in murk 24/7 at the moment.
Monday evening I was out in the garden with my neighbour looking at planets - and I was amazed how many stars were visible ...  difficult to know what time of day it is at the moment. 

Fingers crossed it breaks by Sunday so I can get a few miles in ...


----------



## plurker (Mar 14, 2012)

Crispy said:


> The summer will bring an even bigger swarm of bikes. Every year there's more


I know. But it's more  than  as they get in my way....


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 14, 2012)

plurker said:


> I know. But it's more  than  as they get in my way....


And a lot of them will be fairweathers / n00bs and therefore like zombie pedestrians, but faster ...


----------



## girasol (Mar 15, 2012)

Seriously foggy on my way in just now - and properly cold, had to stop to put my thermal gloves on... And there hardly any cyclists around.

However I hear it will be 19c in London later on today!!!! wooohooo!

Journey home will be like being in a different country from this morning - that's why I love British weather


----------



## chriswill (Mar 15, 2012)

Cold and foggy here too (Manchester). I hope it brightens up cause shorts and no coat!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 15, 2012)

They reckon it might end up the warmest day of the year so far. 



Killed another saddle half a mile from home. 

Unfortunately I'm rather afraid I took my emergency one home - but I reckon I'll be able to bodge it with a block of wood and by moving it back - and I have a Brookes at home - albeit that needs a different seat post to be comfortable.

When I peered down the seat tube, I could see that things are not good - so I may have to buy another bike 
Just as I fall out with one of the better local bike shops with a good second-hand stock ...


----------



## The Boy (Mar 15, 2012)

Got squeezed against the kerb by someone passing me through roadworks on the way into work yesterday.  On the way home ( at a different part of same roadworks) I had to dodge a RLJ-ing Honda coming from Gorgie way.


----------



## girasol (Mar 15, 2012)

Ride home was great for my ego! Lots and lots of summer cyclists out, and I overtook the lot of them, some were young men! They always overtake me, the experienced ones that is. I wasn't even trying that hard 

that reminds me, I need to put my seat up a notch...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 15, 2012)

They're finally resurfacing the Bristol to Bath railway path - though I think it's way over the top - except for the sections where tree roots have lifted the tarmac - though I can't see the problem with upsetting speeding roadies with their piddly narrow wheels - they'll be even more selfish now.

So for *two weeks* I have to make an unpleasant detour via busy roads - plus there's an extra valley.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 16, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Just as I fall out with one of the better local bike shops with a good second-hand stock ...


 
They'll still take your money, won't they? Unless you're banned from the shop I suppose.


----------



## stavros (Mar 16, 2012)

Frustrated at getting to the swimming pool too late before the private sessions started, I came home with a bit of adrenaline, got on the bike and went on a hyperspeed 20 minute ride, and boy did it feel good. Bus lanes are bloody brilliant, enabling me to fly past stationary traffic on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 16, 2012)

having moved back from Crouch End to Hackney. I miss the hill


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 17, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> They'll still take your money, won't they? Unless you're banned from the shop I suppose.


Thankfully, it was my eyesight playing tricks - there's a thin sleeve between the frame and the seat tube.

I struggled to get a comfortable riding position with the Aldi saddle - probably too unisex for a start - so I've put the Brookes B17 on again and will see if I can persevere this time - I've already got the bike at least rideable. The old Maddison gel saddle was falling to bits, but I'd got used to it.

Hopefully today or tomorrow I will get some miles in ...


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 17, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I struggled to get a comfortable riding position with the Aldi saddle - probably too unisex for a start - so I've put the Brookes B17 on again and will see if I can persevere this time - I've already got the bike at least rideable.


 
I've had the pleasure of breaking two B17s. My first brown one took about 400km to get past the weeping in pain phase. My second black one took 1,200km!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 17, 2012)

Just had my traditional 7 mile Saturday haul up to probably the highest point in Bristol.
The sun didn't turn up and I was eventually chased home by proper rain. But I had apricot slice and yoghurt, and with sunny music on the cans and with my bush hat over my face, I could imagine myself somewhere warmer. 



DownwardDog said:


> I've had the pleasure of breaking two B17s. My first brown one took about 400km to get past the weeping in pain phase. My second black one took 1,200km!


 
Once I'd adjusted the seat height a bit, it's starting to feel quite solid again - not sure it's far enough forward though - it felt more like I was sitting in a hammock - though with my perineum bearing the bulk of the load. 

Anyway, I made pretty good progress - so I'm holding out hope that I'm actually on the mend. 

If it looks dry enough tomorrow, I'll do another 20 miles or so ...


----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 17, 2012)

For the past eight weeks I've been cycling to work for the first time. Its the first time that i've had to cycle through really heavy London rush hour traffic weaving in and out and in between the lorries and buses on the Kingsway and learning how to ride the Aldwych one-way system.  Whitehall though is a delight to ride down.  Charing Cross Road and Tottenham Court Road on the way back are not bad either.


----------



## stavros (Mar 17, 2012)

I do get some sort of brilliant psychological high from overtaking another cyclist, and it makes me ride faster. I did it twice this morning, although I am fearful it makes me look like a twat.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 18, 2012)

Did my usual 10 downhill, 10 uphill .. in addition to my lack of oomph, I had my new saddle to contend with. At the half way point I tilted it back a bit, and on the way home I started feeling it on my sitbones instead of on a soft and tender bit - but it was uphill, and I was pedalling quite hard some of the time ...

I stopped twice for a rest, but got up a reasonable bit of speed on the final few miles which is slightly downhill again - a bit better than last week I feel .. and not bad after some hilly miles yesterday.

It'll be some time before I risk a group ride though ...


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 18, 2012)

my chain exploded on a bike ride this weekend, and disappeared off down a hill.

luckily there was a bike shop a short free wheel away who put a new one on, but its a bit skippy now


----------



## weepiper (Mar 18, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> my chain exploded on a bike ride this weekend, and disappeared off down a hill.
> 
> luckily there was a bike shop a short free wheel away who put a new one on, but its a bit skippy now


 
You need a new cassette/block too then


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 18, 2012)

weepiper said:


> You need a new cassette/block too then


i guessed as much. I might go and clamber down that embankment and look for the old chain in the mean time.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 19, 2012)

I had someone point out to me a while back that I wasn't as well-equipped for touring as I like to think in that I don't carry a spare chain...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 19, 2012)

glorious this morn
have to start removing layers


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 19, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I had someone point out to me a while back that I wasn't as well-equipped for touring as I like to think in that I don't carry a spare chain...


I actually took my chain tool thing out of my bag before I set off too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 19, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> I actually took my chain tool thing out of my bag before I set off too.


----------



## plurker (Mar 19, 2012)

ddraig said:


> glorious this morn
> have to start removing layers


I'm not sure South London's equipped for me to do that - I've been in a long-sleeved tee for 2 weeks...

Lovely this morning, but I'm constantly amazed at the risks some riders take. An HGV outside Waterloo was to-ing and fro-ing to get round a v.tight turn - bikes squeezing in front, behind, up on the pavement, all desperate to get to work 30seconds earllier. Nutcases.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 19, 2012)

As others have said, it shows cycling is becoming mainstream again when we get the same sort of idiocy you encounter in cars. I certainly encounter would-be Audi drivers ...

Yes. Lovely crisp, bright morning - near perfect cycling conditions. 
Not warm enough for me to don the shorts though.

Last year it was April before I did that.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh yeah, bike week at Lidl from this coming Thursday (22nd). Decent looking track pumps with a pressure guage on them for five pound odd.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 19, 2012)

I bit cheesed off with my commute today.

About two weeks ago I managed to fracture my coccyx (don't ask how!) which has made cycling pretty damn uncomfortable. However, I've always had a slightly painful right knee which admittedly has been getting worse recently, but I assume that I've changed my riding position to take the weight off my tail-bone and that's aggravated the pain in my knee. Today my right knee was extremely painful on each and every pedal stroke. Standing on the pedals was pretty much the only way to make ride bearable.

Spirits rather low at the mo'

I'm even considering commuting on the recumbent...


----------



## plurker (Mar 19, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> Oh yeah, bike week at Lidl from this coming Thursday (22nd). Decent looking track pumps with a pressure guage on them for five pound odd.


I bought one last Lidl bike week.  Someone on here warned they weren;t all that but I got one anyway, £6 iirc.

It worked well for about 4months, then the seal broke so the air comes out the bottom of the barrel, rather than into the tube, so it languishes in the cellar.  I just pump my tyres at Balfes/Evans on the way into work


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2012)

At last I seem to be getting my strength back 

.. to the extent that sorting out my transmission is becoming urgent - the old cassette end-cap is cross-threaded - I have plenty of spare ones, it's just plucking up the courage - I have a spare non-disc back wheel in case it goes wrong, but the brake from my old Specialized hybrid doesn't like my rack fixings ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2012)

Even better - dead warm too


----------



## weepiper (Mar 22, 2012)

Today was the first day of wearing shorts 


ok, 3/4 length but still


----------



## a_chap (Mar 22, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Today was the first day of wearing shorts


 
Way hey 

Fap fap fap....


----------



## The Boy (Mar 22, 2012)

I've been wearing my shorts for a couple of weeks now.  Not so good come ten o'clock at night but the old legs warm up soon enough


----------



## weepiper (Mar 22, 2012)

The Boy said:


> I've been wearing my shorts for a couple of weeks now. Not so good come ten o'clock at night but the old legs warm up soon enough


 
I have half an hour of walking to drop all the kids off before I get on the bike in the morning so it needs to be quite mild to countenance shorts or I'll freeze.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 22, 2012)

weepiper said:


> I have half an hour of walking to drop all the kids off before I get on the bike in the morning so it needs to be quite mild to countenance shorts or I'll freeze.


 
Yeah, I struggle a bit until I get passed Haymarket. Not so many red lights to bring body temp down after that.


----------



## swampy (Mar 24, 2012)

had to block the road to protect a cyclist who borked his knee due to titting of his bike as a result of coming in to contact with noir cab


----------



## a_chap (Mar 24, 2012)

Good for you Mr Swampy.

Isn't 1am a little early to be riding around though?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 25, 2012)

Saturday managed my usual 14 mile round trip with a 4 hour picnic in the middle at the highest point in Bristol. Really quite easily - never got down to my smallest front cog - which is probably very bad indeed for the chain.

Today was a 35 mile circular ride with several proper hills and I did all of the first one, most of the steepest of all - actually felt my vertigo badly apart from anything else .. hated the biggest *downhill* worst of all ...took several breaks - properly tired when I got back - though I managed a few sprints on the way home...

On balance I have a way to go yet - still not ready for group rides - unless I spot a really easy one.
damn whatever it is I'm recovering from, I was on a roll last year.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 25, 2012)

Did 10 miles today via several of South London's hills in advance of the London Classic.  Made it up 2 out of 3, albeit very slowly  and in about 1 hour 15. I would have possibly made it up some of the last had my gearing not fucked up at the beginning of the 3rd hill.  It was incredibly steep and I had no chance from a standing start.  It probably hurt as much walking up it as cycling up it tbf.


----------



## stavros (Mar 25, 2012)

A very good short nip round Stoke Bishop and the Downs (which have suddenly sprouted a theme park) this morning, spoilt only by one tosser pulling out into my path at the top of Black Boy Hill.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 25, 2012)

I logged 72 miles this week just by riding to and from work (2.25 miles each way) plus a ride at lunchtime, my furthest ever distance in a week.  I'm well chuffed!


----------



## hiccup (Mar 27, 2012)

Diverted over a different bridge over the Thames this morning to extend my ride. Gosh it's lovely out there.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 27, 2012)

I always find the mix of clothes people are wearing at this time of year, funny.

People are torn between summer and winter clothes, so at traffic lights its a mixed bag of tshirts, shorts, hats, gloves jumpers and coats


----------



## Crispy (Mar 27, 2012)

My new commute starts with a lovely downhill coast through back streets 
It's not so nice on the way home, especially as I have to go through central brixton

As for clothes, I'm in shorts, long sleeves, winter gloves on the way in, fingerless summer gloves on the way home. And no lights or hivis cos THE SUN HAS GOT HIS HAT ON


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 27, 2012)

fucking bollocks fucking puncture. it takes 20mins (!!!!) to change a tube with these fucking tyres, they're so tight. fucking late for work and in a bad mood now. fucksake


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 27, 2012)

morning


----------



## The Boy (Mar 27, 2012)

Over a week since I've been on the bike due to various hangovers and illnesses. Hoping the good weather hangs around for the next few days.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 27, 2012)

The Bristol to Bath path is being resurfaced in sections and I foolishly obeyed the diversion provided on the way home and actually joined almost rush hour traffic for several hundred yards. 



Much as I like to let the cagers know of the alternative dimension that exists just yards from their madness, I will choose my own (quieter) diversion tomorrow.


----------



## swampy (Mar 28, 2012)

got scalped by a Brompton

the shame


the shame


----------



## The Boy (Mar 28, 2012)

Was interesting today with all the changes to the diversions in city centre.  Oh, and riding in in my shorts and tshirt was nice.  Headwind on the way home wasn't so nice - especially since it only seemed to blow when I was on the long false-flat sections.

Oh, and it's amazing what difference a resurfaced road makes when you're going uphill.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 28, 2012)

Lovely until I got into a row with a window cleaner 2 minutes from home.  He chucked a bucket of water in the road and splashed me all over my leg.  Which is not the end of the world but there was a drain not more than a metre away he could have put it down.  I reacted with a  and ffs under my breath but he heard me and we had a small row which culminated in me calling him  an inconsiderate prick and cycling off as the lights had just turned green 

*covering myself in glory*


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 29, 2012)

swampy said:


> got scalped by a Brompton
> 
> the shame
> 
> ...


Wearing a suit ?

Sadly a regular occurrence for me on an uphill section of my commute. 

I'm a morning person, but some of these guys must start the day with a double espresso or something....


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 29, 2012)

Nearly wiped out by a psycho in a 4x4 ..


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 29, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Nearly wiped out by a psycho in a 4x4 ..



I thought you meant that red car at the beginning..


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 29, 2012)

It's all relative I suppose. In that thar Lunnun, cyclists probably experience several near misses a day ...


----------



## Crispy (Mar 29, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> It's all relative I suppose. In that thar Lunnun, cyclists probably experience several near misses a day ...


Judging by your videos, London cycling feels safer, just because the traffic is slower and the drivers are more used to cyclists.


----------



## girasol (Mar 29, 2012)

Took a slightly longer route (by 200 meters) just to try something different. Slightly less busy with wider roads, so might take it more often.

Also, wore lycra for the first time ever  and I dont' think it made me go any faster 

They were completely dry when I got to work though, but then again my other airy trousers are usually dry too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 29, 2012)

I had to take my hat off on the way home - it was so warm.
Somehow I got my average speed back to where it was - nearly 12  MPH and hit nearly 28MPH along the fast stretch ...

All this in spite of me doing more traffic calming than usual. The local motons are going to pay big-time for this morning's incident. I probably look scarier with my helmet off.


----------



## Geri (Mar 29, 2012)

Went for a ride after work, through the park and along the river Frome. Went into Lidl for a treat after, but just ended up with cat treats.


----------



## swampy (Mar 29, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Wearing a suit ?
> 
> Sadly a regular occurrence for me on an uphill section of my commute.
> 
> I'm a morning person, but some of these guys must start the day with a double espresso or something....


Shorts and Tshirt, could not catch him up or down any hills, caught up with him at some lights - he mentioned his commute was 20km each way!

He was a bit of a giant so the Brompton looked comically small for him, bit like this:


----------



## stavros (Mar 31, 2012)

Good speedy ride this morning, with a very fast ascent of Constitution Hill in Hotwells.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 31, 2012)

Far too late, having been forced-to by the demise of my crumbling rubber saddle, I'm learning to love the Brookes B17. Perhaps I've found the one advantage of being several stones overweight in shortening the breaking-in period.
It still feels odd as a sort-of-vegan (who now sometimes eats fish and is dabbling in dairy and eggs) - though I've always been forced to wear leather shoes...

On the way down from the highest point of Bristol earlier today, being warmed-up and almost "in the zone", it helped make my mountain bike feel like a machine built for speed with me sitting "in" rather than "on" it ...

I hate downhills and I feel so much better with super-rigid rims and fat tyres .. but the hill I came down today was truly enjoyable.



(filmed just under a year ago on a sunny day)


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 1, 2012)

A fairly relaxed 17 mile trundle down to Bath and along the canal path and 17 miles back - albeit I made an effort on the way back - but with breaks - let it rip at the end..

More tired than I should be ...


----------



## stavros (Apr 1, 2012)

Again, not very far, but tackled a very draining hill very well this morning, deciding to dance on the pedals in a higher gear than my usual plod sat down in the lowest couple. I then got to a right turn with traffic lights, but without the turn right traffic light seeming to work, so I had to cut across.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 1, 2012)

According to my gps tracker I have cycled 308 miles in March, or the distance from my home in Lancaster to Torquay.    This is a massive thing for me, an overweight 36 year old who has traditionally shied away from any form of exercise.  I definitely have the cycling bug now...


----------



## a_chap (Apr 1, 2012)

PursuedByBears said:


> According to my gps tracker I have cycled 308 miles in March, or the distance from my home in Lancaster to Torquay.  This is a massive thing for me, an overweight 36 year old who has traditionally shied away from any form of exercise. I definitely have the cycling bug now...


 
-cough-

Audax....


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 2, 2012)

Never heard of that before, interesting...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 2, 2012)

I've been paying for my bursts of speed yesterday with lots of cramp - thankfully not too intense, but persistent.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 2, 2012)

stavros said:


> Again, not very far, but tackled a very draining hill very well this morning, deciding to dance on the pedals in a higher gear than my usual plod sat down in the lowest couple. I then got to a right turn with traffic lights, but without the turn right traffic light seeming to work, so I had to cut across.


 
Sometimes they don't work if they have sensors under the road and you don't go over them properly, I think.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 2, 2012)

a_chap said:


> -cough-
> 
> Audax....


 
That way madness lies ...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 2, 2012)

great today! only managed to shout at cars jumping red lights


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 2, 2012)

Jebus wept !

Every kind of insanity on the way home, cagers on the phone, cagers in the bike lane, cagers overtaking in tunnels and on blind bends, zombie pedestrians stepping out onto the path, kids half my age pedalling like mad and going nowhere in front of me, roadie idiots overtaking both of us on the newly-smooth path with no regard for anyone's safety ...


----------



## stavros (Apr 2, 2012)

8115 said:


> Sometimes they don't work if they have sensors under the road and you don't go over them properly, I think.


 
Yeah, I figured it was something like that. A bit shit for us two-wheelers though.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 2, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> That way madness lies ...


 
Only rides over 1,000km can even remotely be called a madness, under that distance they are perfectly normal -twitch-

Me, I'm looking forward to next year's London-Edinburgh-London 1,400km ride


----------



## Onket (Apr 3, 2012)

After the London Classic on Sunday, yesterday's ride to work was EASY!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 3, 2012)

My saddle hurt this morning when I first set out - my tender parts sank into the leather cradle ....
So I need to buy a good seat post that will let me mount the saddle further forward.

There was someone on another forum who had a seat post bolt failure and injured themselves badly - so that's added incentive...


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 3, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> My saddle hurt this morning when I first set out - my tender parts sank into the leather cradle ....
> So I need to buy a good seat post that will let me mount the saddle further forward.
> 
> There was someone on another forum who had a seat post bolt failure and injured themselves badly - so that's added incentive...


 
Try giving the tensioning bolt a couple of turns. (Don't strip it!)


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 3, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> Try giving the tensioning bolt a couple of turns. (Don't strip it!)


Thanks ... though I didn't order the special Brookes spanner - will I have to file one down ?


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 3, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Thanks ... though I didn't order the special Brookes spanner - will I have to file one down ?


 
A 1/2 inch spanner is fine. Don't be tempted to use a 14mm, you'll round it off!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 3, 2012)

Jebus !

Roads damp after over a week of oil build-up ...
Due to afore-mentioned drizzle, I didn't video my journey home.
I could have uploaded a whole 3/4 mile section.

Did the recent fuel tanker thing hit a nerve ?

There must have been 7 pointless overtakes around blind bends and I had to delay giving hand signals - rest assured that I gave various other sorts instead.

Never mind. One day, all the idiots will be on video and on YouTube ...


----------



## a_chap (Apr 3, 2012)

After two weeks off the bike I did a gentle commute to and from work. Happy to report the knee was fine, although I did resort to changing from 18th to 17th gear at one point. Changing gear always annoys me. Had bought a new rain cape for the forecast torrential rain only to avoid any rain at all. Let's see how tomorrow fares.


----------



## Onket (Apr 3, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Never mind. One day, all the idiots will be on video and on YouTube ...


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 3, 2012)

just cycled home on completely empty roads, in the drizzle. a couple of pints in me and a grin on my face. ace


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 4, 2012)

Onket said:


>


 
It's a narrow time window on a commute I will have done at least 2300 times by the time I retire - so a finite number of idiots- and the technology will hopefully improve so it's less of a chore uploading them to YouTube searchable by their reg.

http://www.youtube.com/user/yangtse55/videos?query=frenchay 

One day the cagers will catch on ....


----------



## a_chap (Apr 4, 2012)

Sleet here this morning. That'll be fun.


----------



## Onket (Apr 4, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> It's a narrow time window on a commute I will have done at least 2300 times by the time I retire - so a finite number of idiots- and the technology will hopefully improve so it's less of a chore uploading them to YouTube searchable by their reg.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/yangtse55/videos?query=frenchay
> 
> ...


 
It isn't going to change anything, you know.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 4, 2012)

Onket said:


> It isn't going to change anything, you know.


No, but it gives me a teeny bit of satisfaction.

I video the dangerous idiots partly to stop me chasing after them and getting myself into trouble / too wound up.


----------



## Onket (Apr 4, 2012)

I appreciate that.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 4, 2012)

Onket said:


> I appreciate that.


 
Sometimes it does make a difference though - there have been prosecutions, and it's handy to have an ever-growing collection of videos of dangerous driving on YouTube for when the Fail readers start piping up with "all cyclists jump red lights". It amazes me that it doesn't already get a mention.


----------



## Geri (Apr 4, 2012)

You're not any "sort of" vegan, if you eat fish or dairy, any more than I am a sort off veggie as I don't eat much meat!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2012)

layers going back on today!


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 4, 2012)

Shaved two minutes off my cycle to work time with a strong wind behind me!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 4, 2012)

Geri said:


> You're not any "sort of" vegan, if you eat fish or dairy, any more than I am a sort off veggie as I don't eat much meat!


If this is referring to my Brookes saddle - I don't see why I'm not allowed to still be squeamish about it - having been an actual dietary vegan for over 20 years at one stage.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 4, 2012)

Used my new cycling cape for the first time today. Realised three things:

1. it makes me VERY visible. Kind of like a flourescent green mountain on wheels.

2. wearing a rucksack underneath makes me look like a cycling Quasimodo

3. it acts like a huge sail. Even this morning's slight headwind almost blew me to a standstill.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 4, 2012)

"cape" ?!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 4, 2012)

a_chap said:


> 1. it makes me VERY visible. Kind of like a flourescent green mountain on wheels.


 
Probably depends where you ride :-

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear......5627l9688l0l10674l9l9l0l0l0l0l89l491l9l9l0.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 4, 2012)

Crispy said:


> "cape" ?!


worst superhero ever.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 4, 2012)

Crispy said:


> "cape" ?!


Cape. Yes, cape as in cape.

One of these, if you've never heard of Google.... http://www.carradice.co.uk/index.php?page_id=product&product_id=66


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 4, 2012)

Not made of waxed cotton then


----------



## Onket (Apr 4, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Cape. Yes, cape as in cape.
> 
> One of these, if you've never heard of Google.... http://www.carradice.co.uk/index.php?page_id=product&product_id=66


 
How do you indicate with one of them on?!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 4, 2012)

I think I'd rather spend my time tying down the garden furniture and moving my valuables to the first floor in the sort of rain that thing would protect you from, rather than cycling in it!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 4, 2012)

I think I've read you need some sort of spacer / vent around the neck ?


----------



## a_chap (Apr 4, 2012)

Onket said:


> How do you indicate with one of them on?!


 
You just stick your arm out to the side. It's a novel idea I know.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 4, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I think I've read you need some sort of spacer / vent around the neck ?


 
Eh?


----------



## Onket (Apr 4, 2012)

a_chap said:


> You just stick your arm out to the side. It's a novel idea I know.


 
From the picture in your link it doesn't look possible. Otherwise I wouldn't have asked, would I?!


----------



## The Boy (Apr 4, 2012)

Other than a fairly gentle ride along the canal when the sun was out, I haven't really been on the bike in the best part of a fortnight.  Cycled to/from work today. and fuck me am I out of shape!

Thought I was gonna have to ride in the granny ring - and that was on the easier outbound journey.   Don't think it's a fitness thing either cos I was still able to hammer it fairly hard up the final set of inclines.  Just felt like my leg muscles had atrophyed - especially on false flats and poor surfaces.


----------



## Supine (Apr 4, 2012)

Soaked to the bone twice today. Plus a car pulled out on me almost causing a bike & rider over bonnet situation. Cheeky Cnut gave me a wave as he drove away. Not my best day ever


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2012)

I have to do a 20-miler every other day over the next week to keep the miles up.
Today's I left a teeny bit late because by the time I got to my half way point to change shirts and chill for a bit, the sun was pretty well obscured.
Nevertheless, lying on the bench with my bush hat over my face and the right music playing, I was able to imagine the sun was shining. 

Got into it quite well on the way back - including a silly "race" with a serious-looking roadie - it was good to find the motivation and I like to think I surprised him a tad. 

A shame though that he was actually very fit and not just an idiot with all the gear.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 6, 2012)

Yesterday's commute home could have been better.

As I was leaving the car park I heard a 'click' and the rear of the bike started weaving all over the place. I stopped to take a look and saw the rear bearings had completely collapsed  I continued - very slowly - but after a few hundred yards the stay for the mudguard tore away and acted like a wheel clamp, completly locking the rear wheel so I ended up pushing the bike three miles back home.

Today I took the bike to my favourite, down-market, bike shop. It's a one man band and he's unbelievably cheap. Last time I went there to replace a pedal that had almost siezed he replaced both pedals with some second-hand ones he had lying around and charged me a fiver! This time he said that he'd replace the bearings and it would need a "cone" (Weepiper, please explain) but that cones aren't available as spares but he had some off other wheels he could use. Then he said he'd do it right away and it'll be finished in an hour.

When I went to collect it he told me that not only had the bearing gone but the spindle had snapped! So he'd replaced that as well. The total cost? £18.

I paid him 25...


----------



## weepiper (Apr 6, 2012)

the cones are the little threaded bits that screw on the axle and sit against the bearings (numbered 8 and 10 in this diagram).

While I'm at it have my favourite exploded diagram ever


----------



## a_chap (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you  

So, it was something in the Hyperdrive Core that broke on my bike, eh?


----------



## stavros (Apr 6, 2012)

In the last couple of weeks, I've started doing the steeper hills standing up and 'dancing' on the pedals, whereas previously I've sat down and ground up the, and the new technique seems to be working well. When I'd done it before I could only keep it up for a few metres, but I can maintain it longer now.


----------



## stavros (Apr 7, 2012)

A tad nippy first thing this morning, but otherwise nigh on perfect cycling weather.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 7, 2012)

stavros said:


> In the last couple of weeks, I've started doing the steeper hills standing up and 'dancing' on the pedals, whereas previously I've sat down and ground up the, and the new technique seems to be working well. When I'd done it before I could only keep it up for a few metres, but I can maintain it longer now.


I never really get fully off the saddle, but since the last TDF, I've spotted myself doing a weird, obese, bag-lady version of Contador's style when going up hills, but sadly, also, rather a lot of Schleck-style chain-dropping in roughly the same point in my commute and at least once a week.


----------



## stavros (Apr 7, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I never really get fully off the saddle, but since the last TDF, I've spotted myself doing a weird, obese, bag-lady version of Contador's style when going up hills, but sadly, also, rather a lot of Schleck-style chain-dropping in roughly the same point in my commute and at least once a week.


 
I imagine myself as more Pantani-style, with more hair and less chemicals, but still the dancing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 8, 2012)

Got myself out of the house for my 20-miler.
Sunshine was rather thin on the ground, but there was some here and there. 

Took it fairly steady - partly thanks to the mix I was playing at the time :-


----------



## stavros (Apr 8, 2012)

I really dislike like invisible ascents. I was on one this morning; it didn't look like I was going up hill so I tried to ride as on the flat, but my legs told me it was definitely an incline. Fucks with your head. They're worst when they're a false summit, having got up the particularly steep bit you want to ease off thinking you're on the flat again, but disguised topography gets me every time.

I should note it happens in reverse, where I end up flying along at about 30mph thinking I'm on the flat, when it is a descent.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 8, 2012)

Seriously, I need to get my legs back.  Journey into work today was ok, riding on the big rig much of the way and a decent avg speed.  Coming home though was a nightmare.  Not sure I got it much over 20km.  Even the bit on the good surface with a downhill where I usually push 40km I was on the middle ring and struggling to build up a head of steam.  I'm gonna blame the recent bout of tonsilitis for damaging my body irreperably.


----------



## Mapped (Apr 9, 2012)

I've done a couple of small rides this weekend and I was absolutely fucked 

I'm going to try the 8 mile commute (each way) on tues. I'm going to leave the house very, very early


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 10, 2012)

Plenty of sunshine today, so I headed off out and managed to make 31 easy miles last 5 hours, by stopping fairly frequently to soak up the rays...


----------



## a_chap (Apr 10, 2012)

Have to agree with GG. Weather in this part of the world was definitely not following the weather forecast making the commute a peice of p*ss. Hoping the rest of the week follows suit.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 10, 2012)

yeah really good weather, took it easyish too and was nice after 4 days off


----------



## Onket (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, good ride in for me too today. Grey and thundery on the way home but got home before it actually chucked it down.


----------



## plurker (Apr 11, 2012)

Last night, I saw the nearest to a cyclist death I've ever seen.
I'm waiting at a red light at the junction of Kennington Rd/Lambeth Rd, by the 3 Stags pub / Imperial War Museum. 

I see the lights for the traffic that's on green go amber, so I'm up on my pedals ready to go as my lights will be changing now, but I can hear a big engine accelerating so I look left and then right - and right, from about 30m back from the lights, there's a coach accelerating to try and get through these changing lights...He's got no chance of making it. No chance at all, but he's foot to the floor committed.
Meanwhile a cyclist is walking, on her bike (does that make sense? - with the bike between her legs but walking it over), slowly, across the ped crossing (which is red light for peds) going from the pub to the park. She's pretty much in the middle of the crossing but sees this coach bearing down. First she tries to get on the bike to pedal, but stumbles, now the coach slams on the anchors, wheels lock cause it rained earlier. Cyclist kinda half jumps forward off the bike, and disappears from my view as the coach passes in front of me. I hear a metally noise. The coach is stopped now.

I ride round the coach, she's okay - shaken to fuck, but physically okay. She dropped the bike, hence noise.  I cycle after the coach driver, who;s now drivig off slowly, catch him and give him an earful about death by dangerous driving.  'She cycle slow, I can't stop, it's not my fault. Fuck off stupid man'. I give him another earful about amber meaning stop in this country. He drives off mid-flow. No company name onthe coach and I didn't get the reg.

Ride back to check the girl's okay, she's white, totally shaken but says she's okay and there's no need to stay.

I don't jump red lights, but I know their phasing and often am up and rolling forward a couple of secs before they change. Not any more. Go careful and assume everyone's a cunt.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 11, 2012)

Always a shock when it's a "professional" driver. Last year I was very nearly taken out by one driving at A-road  speeds through a quiet street with shops and a Students Union and halls - I was seriously pissed off that my camera wasn't running as it was a sunny day and I was off to a picnic.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 11, 2012)

It's incidents like that (and, TBH frequent other incidents) that make me wish I had a working helmet cam at all times.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 12, 2012)

For the office-working, cycling-commuter who has everything: The Shirt Shuttle - GG, it's probably not for you:

http://www.shirtshuttle.com/main/


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> For the office-working, cycling-commuter who has everything: The Shirt Shuttle - GG, it's probably not for you:
> 
> http://www.shirtshuttle.com/main/


 
Oh god, I need a laxative now.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2012)

Another day off so I nipped up to Bristol's highest point for a picnic and a chill with a reasonable amount of sunshine.

I wish I could have captured the homeward view better - my phone has lots of pixels, but is somewhat lacking.


----------



## Onket (Apr 12, 2012)

Got wet on the way home.


----------



## qwertyjjj (Apr 12, 2012)

First day commuting to work today. Pretty good, it was like joining a peloton! Although I have to say that I think London is doing a lot for cyclists, I think there's a lot still to be done. It's safer only because there's more cyclists and you can go in a group...not because the roads or separate paths are better.

However, I'm starting to wonder if my bike's heavy or I'm just seriously unfit. I thought I was zooming on the route and I was still being overtaken! Maybe you just get faster with time.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep. Takes a fair bit of time to build up the stamina. Have you got your saddle set high enough ?

I'm old and fat and have a very heavy bike and I think I surprised a roadie the other day - no serious competition, but I bet it made him smile. 

Watching a lot of cycling videos as I do, given the traffic speeds and distances involved, I might end up looking for something lighter ...


----------



## tommers (Apr 12, 2012)

My (steel) bike frame snapped clean through the seat tube today.  Where it joins the bit by the cranks.  So I had to walk home.  In the rain.  I've had better trips.

And I need a new bike.

Fucker.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2012)

Bloody hell - rusted through ?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 13, 2012)

Sounds like it - water got in and pooled at the bottom


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 13, 2012)

Almost got knocked off on Elephant and Castle roundabout, by some wanker who completely ignored my correct lane positioning and right hand indications and decided to overtake me at speed anyway! Yey! 

I think, after flipping the bird, I may actually have shaken my fist at him


----------



## Crispy (Apr 13, 2012)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I think, after flipping the bird, I may actually have shaken my fist at him


 
Steady on now!


----------



## tommers (Apr 13, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Bloody hell - rusted through ?



Fuck knows but I guess so.  It was more of a pop than a loud crack.   I'll have a look later. It was an old bike and I'd been commuting pretty much daily on it for the past four years.  But still. Fucker.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 13, 2012)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I think, after flipping the bird, I may actually have shaken my fist at him


what are peoples preferred expression of anger at other road users that try to kill you?

When filled with fear, anger and adrenaline, people tend not to have much control over what comes out of their mouths, or their physical expressions.

I more often shout out "Ho, ya fuckin cunt" 
and occasionally gesture wildly with my nearest hand, in a way that alternates between questioning gesture, and a threat of violence.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 13, 2012)

Tbf I did also shout "fucking cock" or something of that ilk. I was just a bit surprised at myself regarding the hand shaking - I didn't actually think that anyone actually did it!

When it's a lesser issue (i.e. pedestrian walking out with enough notice for me to not have to emergency stop) I reckon my simple "whoa" probably works better than something more abusive. My theory is it stops the other person going on the defensive, hopefully leading to them being more likely to reflect on their mistake.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah, "MOTHERFUCKER!!!" for cars, "Woah, shit!" for peds


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2012)

I tend to cough loudly .. it would probably get me arrested in Japan ..


----------



## weepiper (Apr 13, 2012)

'whoa!' first then 'fuck's sake you WANKER!' usually


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 13, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I tend to cough loudly .. it would probably get me arrested in Japan ..


Do people realise you are angry, or do they just think that you have a bit of a cold?


----------



## plurker (Apr 13, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> Do people realise you are angry, or do they just think that you have a bit of a cold?


Reckon it's more _coughcoughFUCKINGWANKERcoughcough_


----------



## Private Storm (Apr 13, 2012)

weepiper said:


> 'whoa!' first then 'fuck's sake you WANKER!' usually


 
I then usually have a moment where I wish I could catch up with the driver and give them an earful. And then when I do catch them up, all I can muster is a half hearted stare in case they get out and kick my arse.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2012)

I set off to my bench 10 miles downhill, chilled for over an hour until the sun finally gave up, then started back .. didn't feel up for it, but I put on the LTJ Bukem mix anyway ..
I set off from near the Bath end and caught up with a young guy on a posh folder who seemed to actually want to SCR - or simply felt too embarrassed to be overtaken by a middle-aged bag-person on a mountain bike. But the key thing was I'd had a relaxed warm-up whereas he'd just set off home from work. Kudos for commuting 12 miles each way on fairly rough path with dinky wheels.

Of course several roadies overtook me on the way.

I wish I'd been videoing it or at least tracking it ...  46 minutes for the 10 miles - 7 of them uphill is almost as fast as I've ever done it
That's the fourth time this week. Who would ever opt for "spinning" indoors with that outside their front door ?

I'll pay for it later.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 13, 2012)

taking the correct road position in the right-hand lane to turn right really seems to upset some drivers, doesn't it? I think I get beeped at every day in front of Kentish Town tube for doing this and everyday I turn round and shout wearily "I'm turning right you fucking twat"

Had a good day today, I cycled from Crouch End to Tottenham Court Road without being stopped by (or jumping) any set of lights. ROADCRAFT ftw.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2012)

I nearly get my right arm taken off on a regular basis on a quiet suburban road - it's what makes me want to fit indicators - if only to see if that makes any difference. I sometimes give right hand signals when I drive a car - partly to wind up other drivers - it certainly embarrassed my ex's teenage daughters.


----------



## Onket (Apr 13, 2012)

weepiper said:


> 'whoa!' first then 'fuck's sake you WANKER!' usually


 
Yeah, I tend to escalate from a "Hey, what do you think you're doing" type query to a "you fucking RETARD" ending.

Yesterday morning I had one fucking retard (cyclist) and one fucking idiot (car).


----------



## Onket (Apr 13, 2012)

tommers said:


> My (steel) bike frame snapped clean through the seat tube today. Where it joins the bit by the cranks. So I had to walk home. In the rain. I've had better trips.
> 
> And I need a new bike.
> 
> Fucker.


 
Ouch.

Did you do the London Classic in the end, by the way?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2012)

A good job I didn't leave it any later to get home. An hour later and it's raining heavily now all along the whole 10 miles !


----------



## tommers (Apr 13, 2012)

Onket said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Did you do the London Classic in the end, by the way?


 

No, my back went on Saturday - probably from lugging a 3 stone toddler round the Aquarium - and so i thought it probably wasn't the best idea.  I dosed up on painkillers and went to the football Saturday afternoon but that just seemed to make it worse.

Gutted really, it was perfect weather.


----------



## Onket (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah, it was a good un. I'll be doing it next year.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 13, 2012)

Bike + "luggage" ready for tomorrow's ride. Just programming the route into my GPS. If anyone fancies a 190 mile ride tomorrow it starts at 6am in Cirencester


----------



## The Boy (Apr 13, 2012)

On the subject of drivers who try to kill you, i find the the best response i to stick to their tail and give them a rearview mirror full of pain face.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 14, 2012)

As predicted, I had 5 minutes of delightful cramp. 

How come some people can ride hundreds of miles at speed, whereas my 10 mile series of sprints hurts me so badly ?


----------



## a_chap (Apr 14, 2012)

"speed"?

You obviously haven't ridden with me then GG


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 14, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> it's what makes me want to fit indicators


 
I just couldn't bear the shame.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 14, 2012)

rear wheel bent a bit whilst getting off the bike. it I only 4 weeks old too. so taking it back to the shop today.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 14, 2012)

a_chap said:


> "speed"?
> 
> You obviously haven't ridden with me then GG


I bet you average more than 10mph though, and don't take a break every 10 miles.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 14, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> rear wheel bent a bit whilst getting off the bike. it I only 4 weeks old too. so taking it back to the shop today.


That's bonkers.
Why didn't it bend before ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 14, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> I just couldn't bear the shame.


 
I would be DIY-ing and I also have no shame at all.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 14, 2012)

Bike has had to go into the bike shop for nearly £100 of work. Replacement headset bearings, new back wheel and new transmission.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 14, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> That's bonkers.
> Why didn't it bend before ?


i don't know.
i wasn't to far from home, so could disengage the brake and wheel it back.

i've never had a wheel thats bent before. i guess it must be a weak wheel or something?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 14, 2012)

It took me years to end up with wheels I could feel confident with.

The ones on my MTB are now downhill competition-grade, but I even avoid dropping off kerbs ... and now I have disc brakes, I will eventually have the novel experience of having bearings wear out before rims.

I'm nervous of going down the 700c touring bike route ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 14, 2012)

Cold and the sun only just came out, but it's supposed to be sunny tomorrow so I'll have to decide which of my picnic spots to visit.

I really need to find some more spots, but Bristol really sprawls - with every bit of green nabbed on a sunny day - and further out you're then into "gerroffmoiland" territory.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 16, 2012)

Two days commuting in a row.  Feel better for it too.  Although yesterday I was having a play with brake cables in the back shop between serving customers.  Changed gears on the way home and realised I'd been playing with gear cables .

Was stuck in the middle ring all the way home, although seemed to make good time as a result.


----------



## girasol (Apr 16, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> I just couldn't bear the shame.


 
Didn't know they existed! And I'm too old to feel shame. There seems to be no cabling to the back indicator (or the front, actually), either photoshopped out or wireless?


----------



## colacubes (Apr 16, 2012)

I got distracted by work as I was raging when I got into the office and I was going to come and moan the moment I logged on  

I was cycling down Tooley Street and overtaking a bus at a stop (with plently of room to do so) on my side of the road.  The traffic going the other way was completely backed up as it often is.  Out of nowhere a motorbike courier comes swerving round the traffic going the opposite way to me, but in my lane, heading straight for me  .  I managed to pull over so I was right up against the bus, and he actually swerved a bit more towards me and called me a stupid fucking bitch   When he was on the wrong side of the road   I was so shocked I didn't even swear back at him


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 16, 2012)

girasol said:


> Didn't know they existed! And I'm too old to feel shame. There seems to be no cabling to the back indicator (or the front, actually), either photoshopped out or wireless?


Wireless I believe.

The only compelling need I feel is for a very bright right hand rear one - bright enough for daytime use - I think I could remember to cancel that - though a loud bleeper might help rub it in when the psycho-cagers on my commute carry on and overtake anyway ...

I've always fancied a Trafficator arm as fitted to Morris Minors :-




I noticed the other day that I might need a second _*bell*_ on the left handlebar as sometimes the right hand is unavailable to operate it.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 16, 2012)

London cycle commuters may have to share the bus lanes with minicabs soon - discussion here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...n-bus-lanes-cycle-lanes.291984/#post-11088582


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 16, 2012)

Another stupid overtake in the usual place.


----------



## qwertyjjj (Apr 16, 2012)

Anyone know if that pump on the Kennington road does Presta valves?
http://www.cyclehoop.com/features/first-public-bike-pump-in-london


----------



## fjydj (Apr 16, 2012)

qwertyjjj said:


> Anyone know if that pump on the Kennington road does Presta valves?
> http://www.cyclehoop.com/features/first-public-bike-pump-in-london


 
more likely a universal head, i know the people on cycle chat here have used it, and i'm certain they'll have had presta tubes


----------



## girasol (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks like I managed to avoid the rain this morning ​​BUT the wind blew a cardboard box on my path and it was only through a cunning combination of screaming/emergency breaking/ninja swerving that I managed to avoid certain death! ​


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 17, 2012)

I also avoided the deadly rubber trousers and the heavy coat and by the time I left it was a lovely sunny morning with the roads damp, but washed clean.

The only fly in the ointment might have been getting the lube washed off the chain by the puddles, but I gave it a smear of wet lube before I set off.

My chain is dangerously worn and I've had a few embarrassing moments when pulling out from side roads and have been holding back a little in my silly commuter racing.
I left it too late to swap the chain back in the autumn.

I've had a complete new transmission waiting to go on for months.
The thing is last time I replaced the cassette, I over-tightened the end cap with my new tool with handle so no matter what I do it jumps out of the splines.

I received all sorts of suggestions including welding an alloy bar to the end cap or using an angle grinder, but the most sensible was to use the type of tool that you use with a spanner / wrench - and use a wheel spindle and washer to keep it in place.

But in the mean time I managed to mislay mine and couldn't bear to part with another £8 so I've left it to the last minute to order a new one. Perhaps if I find the other one, I'll find a deserving person to give it to.
Hopefully it will arrive before the weekend.

Since I have two new chains and a repair stand and am not happy with the way I'm cleaning them, I think I may well start swapping chains every week or two (100 to 200 miles). I've bought  some white spirit - just need somewhere to leave the chain to drip where there's no risk of fire, or simply stinking the house out.


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 17, 2012)

FYI, Lidl have cycling stuff in from tomorrow: http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/offerdate.htm?offerdate=30485


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 17, 2012)

I wonder how good those tools are - having just ordered an £8 cassette tool - looks like there's one in the £25 tool kit.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 17, 2012)

Replacing a chain?!? You'll be replacing brake pads next!

Anyways after walking my dogs in the rain and blowing a gale I was delighted that my commute was in sunshine 

On the way hone, had to chastise a driver parking her car at a disabled ramp. Was she in the wrong? Would she move? Oh no. She had a child you see, so fuck everyone else


----------



## girasol (Apr 17, 2012)

Didn't so well at avoiding downpour + gusts of wind + hailstones (they were tiny but the were bouncing about) on the way home!  Had to shelter for a little bit (heavy rain and glasses don't mix too well), when another cyclist stopped to get into her waterproofs and we commented how great this winter had been for cycling!  The last time I got caught up in torrential rain was over a year ago!


----------



## qwertyjjj (Apr 17, 2012)

fjydj said:


> more likely a universal head, i know the people on cycle chat here have used it, and i'm certain they'll have had presta tubes


tried it today, it does not have a presta adapter. Bit of an oversight on behalf of Cyclehoop who installed it I think.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 17, 2012)

my stupid fat kite body doesn't like this windy nonsense


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 17, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Replacing a chain?!? You'll be replacing brake pads next!


My cassette tool is waiting for me at the sorting office. 

I was going to say the pads supplied with my BB7 back brake wore down amazingly fast - whereas the SwissStop rim blocks I'm using on the front are lasting very well, squeak more than a new disk and are proving kind to the rim.
(long story to do with not getting a new front fork organised)


----------



## qwertyjjj (Apr 17, 2012)

qwertyjjj said:


> tried it today, it does not have a presta adapter. Bit of an oversight on behalf of Cyclehoop who installed it I think.



Contacted cycle hoop who said it should work on presta if you just push it deeper onto the valve. So, 1 more try tomorrow!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 18, 2012)

I witnessed a depressing 53 seconds of stupidity this evening.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 18, 2012)

The cyclist in that video was older than me and seemed strong and confident, but hugged the kerb too much and was in the wrong position to be indicating and turning right.
But there's no excuse for the tailgating *CUNT* who *still* tries to overtake the other cyclist right up to the wire - even after the carnage they could so easily have caused.



As I interact with these dangerous tossers on the road, and reading their rants in the meeja, I get the feeling they would consider the way I control the road to be due to  never needing to pass a test .. I bet half the time they wouldn't believe I was a comfortably-off 52 year old, because "bikes are only ridden by youngsters who haven't passed their car test or are too poor ..."

I haven't actually taken the IAM bike course - I really need to fix that - but so far as I know, I'm following the guidance they give - and a key reason I Youtube is to check how _*I'm*_ doing and comparing notes with more highly skilled and confident road users.

The first test I passed was for motorcycles - 32 years ago ... 7 years of motorcycles from 50cc to 750cc, then I taught myself to drive one evening - never had a lesson - took another 6 years to get around to taking my test.
I still have masses to learn - maybe I don't have the potential, but hopefully I'm good at acknowledging my limitations - I never rode my motorcycles fast, drove my cars exceedingly slowly when not on the motorway, and don't even like downhills much on my bike.

I must have done over 40,000 miles by now - infinitely more than I ever did on motorcycles or in cars, and I'm loving cycling more each day. 

Call this my "Top Gear" moment 

I've learned a lot from watching these guys among others :-

Bike :-
http://www.youtube.com/user/CyclingMikey
Who I recommend because he's also a bit of a petrolhead.

Car :-
http://www.youtube.com/user/t1sutton
He's also taking up cycling which tallies with his supreme humanity as a driver.


----------



## Onket (Apr 18, 2012)

What can I do to stop a REALLY squeaky front brake?


----------



## weepiper (Apr 18, 2012)

Onket said:


> What can I do to stop a REALLY squeaky front brake?


 
Depends what kind of brake it is really. Disc? V? Roadie caliper?


----------



## Onket (Apr 18, 2012)

It's a normal one. Not disc, but I don't know what the other two things that you have typed are, sorry!


----------



## weepiper (Apr 18, 2012)

Onket said:


> It's a normal one


 


Like this? (V brake)







or this? (caliper brake)






or maybe even this? (cantilever brake)


----------



## weepiper (Apr 18, 2012)

HUGE cantilever brake, sorry


----------



## Onket (Apr 18, 2012)

Errrrrr................

I'll have to have a look!!!!!!


----------



## The Boy (Apr 18, 2012)

Journey into work:  hard as fuck.  Journey home from work:  much better.  This despite carrying my own body weight in water within the fibres of my shorts due to lack of waterproof trousers.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 18, 2012)

bloody pissed it down on way in and had to be in an hour earlier than usual
was a struggle but still felt better for it even with a bit of cold still
encouraging to see a growing number of others battling it too


----------



## weepiper (Apr 18, 2012)

The Boy said:


> Journey into work: hard as fuck. Journey home from work: much better. This despite carrying my own body weight in water within the fibres of my shorts due to lack of waterproof trousers.


 
weather in the Burgh was mental today.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 19, 2012)

Dry!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 19, 2012)

The worst of the rain had stopped by the time I set out, so if only it was warm enough for me to have made the annual change to shorts, I could have done without the rubber trousers ...


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 19, 2012)

Fast!


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 19, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> The worst of the rain had stopped by the time I set out, so if only it was warm enough for me to have made the annual change to shorts, I could have done without the rubber trousers ...


what are rubber trousers? like a wet suit from the 50s?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 19, 2012)

I discovered this morning that my lighting battery had gone flat, so either it didn't charge properly last time or I need to order a new one - well I knew the latter was true already ..

A shame I can't find a cost-effective upgrade, now that I want a USB charging supply for camping trips ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 19, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> what are rubber trousers? like a wet suit from the 50s?


 
I'm exaggerating somewhat - they're those things that on a long summer ride I'll happily settle for wet shorts instead ..


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 19, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm exaggerating somewhat - they're those things that on a long summer ride I'll happily settle for wet shorts instead ..


just cheap plastic over trousers?
sweaty legs


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 19, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> just cheap plastic over trousers?
> sweaty legs


Actually they're fairly reasonable ones - OK if it's wet *and* cold.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 19, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Actually they're fairly reasonable ones - OK if it's wet *and* cold.


are they breathable ones? does breathable stuff actually work? I have never found any water proofs that don't leave me just as sweaty as i would be wet with rain


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 19, 2012)

The only breatheable gear that ever gets a good review is_ Páramo_

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=paramo clothing&tag=googhydr-21&index=clothing&hvadid=9671964728&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=17131918442092132025&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&ref=pd_sl_92kziik6sg_b

*Very* expensive.


----------



## qwertyjjj (Apr 19, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I witnessed a depressing 53 seconds of stupidity this evening.



Why do you cycle in the middle of the road?


----------



## qwertyjjj (Apr 19, 2012)

The Boy said:


> Journey into work: hard as fuck. Journey home from work: much better. This despite carrying my own body weight in water within the fibres of my shorts due to lack of waterproof trousers.


I find it the complete opposite and that's more because my legs are achy by the evening time.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 20, 2012)

qwertyjjj said:


> Why do you cycle in the middle of the road?


If you need to ask that, may I humbly suggest you get some training ?
(seriously - lives may depend on it)

Especially since I have posted videos clearly demonstrating why.

Here are some other people's videos :-

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=cycling primary position&oq=cycling primary position&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_nf=1&gs_l=youtube-psuggest.12...0.0.0.16605.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 20, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> If you need to ask that, may I humbly suggest you get some training ?


 
Highway Code Rule #160: keep to the left, unless road signs or markings indicate otherwise.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 20, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> Highway Code Rule #160: keep to the left, unless road signs or markings indicate otherwise.


LOL

Don't just take my word for it. Even the Institute of Advanced Motorists advises it.

http://www.iam.org.uk/news/latest-news/491-cyclists-take-prime-position-says-iam-book

I know that in Oz they have different rules about cyclists having to use crap cycle lanes too ...

I really thought my video would have demonstrated perfectly why cyclists should never hug the kerb.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 20, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> LOL
> 
> I know that in Oz they have different rules about cyclists having to use crap cycle lanes too ...


 
If you rode in the middle of the road here (Perth's Northern hinterlands) you would be killed within a week. 100% guaranteed.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 20, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> If you rode in the middle of the road here (Perth's Northern hinterlands) you would be killed within a week. 100% guaranteed.


Sadly possibly true - though NZ is apparently far worse.

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheVexatiousLitigant?ob=0

Even in the suburban UK, one has to temper "vehicular cycling" with self preservation - but it works for me.


----------



## qwertyjjj (Apr 20, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> If you need to ask that, may I humbly suggest you get some training ?
> (seriously - lives may depend on it)
> 
> Especially since I have posted videos clearly demonstrating why.
> ...


 
You can take the middle perhaps on corners to protect your line but cycling in the middle on a road like that is just asking to piss off drivers and force them into making crap overtaking attempts.
I know in motorbike training you are taught to hold a line in the middle or to the right exactly to prevent that but you have more power on a motorbike.


----------



## girasol (Apr 20, 2012)

Yesterday was epic, back flat tyre half way in, then failed to change the tube (couldn't even prise the tire out, despite having leavers, I needed something thiner to do the initial pull out, like a knife), so had to pump it twice to get to work.  On the way home I had to pump it 5 times, my arms were aching by the end of it, and it was raining, and the bike felt heavy as I could only get up to 40 psi...  So it took me an hour instead of the usual 35 mins!

ANYWAY, as a result I have now swapped tyres for some 'puncture proof' ones, thanks Crispy   However, all my punctures have been due to pressure, rather than nails/glass - so I'm hoping they protect against that too?


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 20, 2012)

qwertyjjj said:


> You can take the middle perhaps on corners to protect your line but cycling in the middle on a road like that is just asking to piss off drivers and force them into making crap overtaking attempts.
> I know in motorbike training you are taught to hold a line in the middle or to the right exactly to prevent that but you have more power on a motorbike.


 
Where do you cycle? In the gutter?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 20, 2012)

Pressure punctures?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 20, 2012)

qwertyjjj said:


> You can take the middle perhaps on corners to protect your line but cycling in the middle on a road like that is just asking to piss off drivers and force them into making crap overtaking attempts.
> I know in motorbike training you are taught to hold a line in the middle or to the right exactly to prevent that but you have more power on a motorbike.


There is barely ever any excuse to overtake along that road - ever - except perhaps by motorcycles.

I was doing 15mph in conditions where 30MPH is too fast. The rule in the case of double white lines (for instance) is that a vehicle is not deemed to be "slow moving" when travelling at that speed.

If you notice, I actually got respect, and the second car at least overtook me properly, but the unsafe overtaking into oncoming traffic by all 3 vehicles happened largely because the other cyclist was hugging the kerb and was seen to be squeeze past-able. The cyclist should have known better to suddenly take off to the right.

On a weekly basis I will be in the correct position to turn right there with my arm fully extended and morons will charge past.

It's sad that so many people believe that we shouldn't upset the cagers.


----------



## girasol (Apr 20, 2012)

Actually, I thought my last puncture was due to a pothole and overinflating the back tyre, but I found a tiny bit of glass which had gone through the rubber...


----------



## qwertyjjj (Apr 20, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Where do you cycle? In the gutter?


Well, I cycle in London where even more so, you do not cycle in the middle of the road. Maybe that's the difference.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 20, 2012)

qwertyjjj said:


> Well, I cycle in London where even more so, you do not cycle in the middle of the road. Maybe that's the difference.


 
Where do you cycle?  In the gutter?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 20, 2012)

A generally pleasant journey home - though into a headwind in a flappy coat ....
Hopefully the last outing for my knackered chain and cassette.

Another stupid overtake - though not nearly so close to carnage as yesterday's.



A fucking Audi of course .... I called "twat" as I passed it.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 20, 2012)

Some bus drivers really shouldn't be doing their job, or even allowed on the road. Bus just deliberately pulled into me at a stop (I had to slow down to let it get past so it didn't go into me), and shouted a pretty reserved "don't pull into people" as I went past. When the bus went past me I got a load of abuse and the finger.  Fucks sake, you'd hope that when people get called on doing a dangerous manoeuvre, particularly when they drive for a living, they'd at least reflect for a second that perhaps they're in the wrong. 

Tfl doesn't seem to have a complaints telephone number either.. 

Edited to add: oh dear, I only ever seem to come on here to moan!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 20, 2012)

London is particularly well served in terms of complaints procedures.

Sorry to say, but if I was cycling in town I would *definitely* want a cheap handlebar camera - I'm finding that it defuses my anger because I'm thinking what good video it'll make - and I'm now wont to find it perversely entertaining - though I can't resist making the "funny in the head" gesture...

And mine is a suburban commute where on a good day I can only encounter a handful of cars ...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 20, 2012)

Hmmm, because I didn't catch the route I can't seem to complain online...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 20, 2012)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Hmmm, because I didn't catch the route I can't seem to complain online...


If you only had the reg .... camera !

Annoyingly the one I have (£15) is out of stock ..


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 20, 2012)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Some bus drivers really shouldn't be doing their job, or even allowed on the road. Bus just deliberately pulled into me at a stop (I had to slow down to let it get past so it didn't go into me), and shouted a pretty reserved "don't pull into people" as I went past. When the bus went past me I got a load of abuse and the finger.  Fucks sake, you'd hope that when people get called on doing a dangerous manoeuvre, particularly when they drive for a living, they'd at least reflect for a second that perhaps they're in the wrong.
> 
> Tfl doesn't seem to have a complaints telephone number either..
> 
> Edited to add: oh dear, I only ever seem to come on here to moan!


 
You need to complain to the bus garage it operates out of.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 20, 2012)

I have managed to complain on line now, I wasn't sure of the route number so I'm not going to be able to complain to the garage  Still, I have asked tfl to outline the training that bus drivers actually get regarding cyclists.

These sorts of things used to really upset me. Now I'm just bloody angry. I guess that's a good thing, maybe...


----------



## The Boy (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm going to put my lack of too serious a hangover down to increased fitness as a result of my bicycle commutes.  Was a struggle on the hill home tonight though.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 22, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> If you only had the reg .... camera !
> 
> Annoyingly the one I have (£15) is out of stock ..


 
In a moment of weakness I've ordered a GoPro Hero HD camera. Which has to be better than the piece-of-sh*t "action cam" I bought.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 22, 2012)

Will it cope with the whole of one of your epic rides ? 

EDIT :-

I see it will do time-lapse stills ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 22, 2012)

If the current lump of rain quickly sods off out of the way, I will be off out down to Bath in a bit to give my new chain and cassette a 20 mile workout to help decide whether I replace the chainwheels too ...


----------



## a_chap (Apr 22, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Will it cope with the whole of one of your epic rides ?
> 
> EDIT :-
> 
> I see it will do time-lapse stills ...


 
It won't manage an "epic" ride (whatever that is) I bought it purely to get high quality footage of whichever driver that eventually flattens me on the way to work.

The GoPro Hero HD can only manage about 2 hours of video, so it won't even be able to film my attempt at rowing the English Channel later this year....


----------



## stavros (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm sure I don't need to tell GG, but it has just fucking pelted it down in Bristol. I'm glad I went out early and got some decent miles in, save for a few twattish drivers (overtaking me on the suspension bridge?).


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 22, 2012)

stavros said:


> I'm sure I don't need to tell GG, but it has just fucking pelted it down in Bristol. I'm glad I went out early and got some decent miles in, save for a few twattish drivers (overtaking me on the suspension bridge?).


 


I was too tired yesterday afternoon while the sun was shining.

The met office thinks there might be a window later ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 22, 2012)

stavros said:


> save for a few twattish drivers (overtaking me on the suspension bridge?).


 
It seems to be the latest craze...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 22, 2012)

Bloody hell, that was a struggle. 
I knew on the way down that I didn't have much in my legs ...

I hope it's just connected with my slightly runny nose and something I'll get over.

Luckily next weekend's group ride (my first of 2012) is a *very* easy one.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 23, 2012)

Still knackered this morning. 
Sod all symptoms ....
A week ago I really thought I was getting back to health.

------------------------

I suspect the new crankset will need to go on - the new chain isn't happy on the old cogs - jumped a couple of times yesterday - an opportunity to try the new pedals ...

Meanwhile I need to fettle myself a gizmo for getting "quick" links apart. I'm thinking of a couple of wire hooks so all I need to carry is an ordinary pair of pliers ... :-


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2012)

soaked today
not fun still having lurgy either!


----------



## a_chap (Apr 23, 2012)

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showpost.php?p=51310285&postcount=27

Flaming excellent


----------



## Frances Lengel (Apr 23, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Still knackered this morning.
> Sod all symptoms ....
> A week ago I really thought I was getting back to health.
> 
> ------------------------


 
You're infected with snailgerms. One of the first syptoms of snail poisoning is reduced cycling ability.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 23, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> You're infected with snailgerms. One of the first syptoms of snail poisoning is reduced cycling ability.


Darn. Perhaps I should phone the doc to see if they could use the blood they took the other week to test for it.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 23, 2012)

Had a wine tasting today that I forgot about.   Decided I would cycle as it looked like such a nice day.  It started raining and it was cold.  And I had to spit because I was cycling home.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 23, 2012)

Would any of the wines have warranted swallowing ?


----------



## The Boy (Apr 23, 2012)

Half the fun of a wine tasting is getting half-jaked in the process of 'work'.


----------



## Onket (Apr 24, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Like this? (V brake)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's a V Brake!!


----------



## weepiper (Apr 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> It's a V Brake!!


 
yay! now what was the question again?


----------



## Onket (Apr 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> What can I do to stop a REALLY squeaky front brake?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 24, 2012)

Squeaky probably means it's actually working. 

If you want a *really* squeaky rim brake, do what I did last year and drip "dry" chain lube on it and then go on a group ride on a wet day.

I recently fitted Swiss stop pads and for a while my brake was almost as squeaky as a new disk brake.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 24, 2012)

Onket said:


>


 
Ah yes. ok, take the brake blocks off the brake by undoing the allen bolts. Reassemble all the little spacer bits once they're off so you don't lose any paying attention to which way round they go etc. Then sand the surface of the brake block down to get rid of the glaze that has built up. Once you've done that have a look for any little embedded bits of rim metal, dig them out with the tip of a Stanley knife blade or similar. If you have any degreaser clean the braking surface of the rim off too as any oily build-up can cause squealing. Refit the brake blocks to the brake, making sure the front edge of the block hits the rim ever so slightly before the trailing edge (so if you look at it from underneath with the brake gently held on there is a gap of 1-2mm at the back of the block when the front is just touching the rim). Silent Bob's your uncle.


----------



## Onket (Apr 24, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Squeaky probably means it's actually working.
> 
> If you want a *really* squeaky rim brake, do what I did last year and drip "dry" chain lube on it and then go on a group ride on a wet day.
> 
> I recently fitted Swiss stop pads and for a while my brake was almost as squeaky as a new disk brake.


 
I want to _stop_ the squeak. I think my post is quite clear.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 24, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Squeaky probably means it's actually working.
> 
> If you want a *really* squeaky rim brake, do what I did last year and drip "dry" chain lube on it and then go on a group ride on a wet day.


 
Or do this for the lols.


----------



## Onket (Apr 24, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Ah yes. ok, take the brake blocks off the brake by undoing the allen bolts. Reassemble all the little spacer bits once they're off so you don't lose any paying attention to which way round they go etc. Then sand the surface of the brake block down to get rid of the glaze that has built up. Once you've done that have a look for any little embedded bits of rim metal, dig them out with the tip of a Stanley knife blade or similar. If you have any degreaser clean the braking surface of the rim off too as any oily build-up can cause squealing. Refit the brake blocks to the brake, making sure the front edge of the block hits the rim ever so slightly before the trailing edge (so if you look at it from underneath with the brake gently held on there is a gap of 1-2mm at the back of the block when the front is just touching the rim). Silent Bob's your uncle.


 Cheers! 

God only knows when I will get around to doing this, though!


----------



## Onket (Apr 24, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Or do this for the lols.


 
Honestly can't see why any normal person would want to do this.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> Honestly can't see why any normal person would want to do this.


 
I think gg is saying he did it accidentally (while oiling his chain)

You'd be _amazed_ at the number of people who come into the shop saying 'my brakes are really noisy. I put WD40 on them but it didn't seem to work ' though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 24, 2012)

It's useful for when you're approaching pedestrians. 
Though I found it embarrassing on group rides)


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 24, 2012)

weepiper said:


> I think gg is saying he did it accidentally (while oiling his chain)


I was actually oiling my suspension fork.


----------



## Onket (Apr 24, 2012)

weepiper said:


> I think gg is saying he did it accidentally (while oiling his chain)


 
I see. Apologies to GG, then, who I am not entirely sure is 'normal' anyway. 



weepiper said:


> You'd be _amazed_ at the number of people who come into the shop saying 'my brakes are really noisy. I put WD40 on them but it didn't seem to work ' though.


 
Even I knew that wouldn't help!


----------



## swampy (Apr 24, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Meanwhile I need to fettle myself a gizmo for getting "quick" links apart. I'm thinking of a couple of wire hooks so all I need to carry is an ordinary pair of pliers ... :-
> View attachment 18409


All you need is some long nose pliers!


----------



## The Boy (Apr 24, 2012)

Had I bothered riding to work I would have been able to ride home in the lovely sunshine.   Will just have to hope for some sun tomorrow and head out at some point.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 25, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Refit the brake blocks to the brake, making sure the front edge of the block hits the rim ever so slightly before the trailing edge (so if you look at it from underneath with the brake gently held on there is a gap of 1-2mm at the back of the block when the front is just touching the rim). Silent Bob's your uncle.


 
No toe-in for V-brakes, they should be parallel to the rim.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 25, 2012)

It appears slightly contentious :-

http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=55614.

I've been setting toe-in with my my V brakes for the past few years - though in practice only with brand-new blocks ...


----------



## weepiper (Apr 25, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> No toe-in for V-brakes, they should be parallel to the rim.



And how many times a day for the last 11 years have you adjusted squealing v brakes?


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 25, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> It appears slightly contentious :-
> 
> http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=55614.
> 
> I've been setting toe-in with my my V brakes for the past few years - though in practice only with brand-new blocks ...


 
The official Shimano documentation (I only have XTR documentation to hand, I guess it could be different with ghetto V brakes) tells you to hold the pad against the rim as you tighten the shoe fixing nut. So, if you follow the gospel according to Shimano, it would be impossible to set any toe-in (or toe-out).


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 25, 2012)

I slip a couple of thicknesses of card under the back edge - keep thinking I should make up a jig in any case ...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 25, 2012)

had to have a lift today as was proper chucking it down and still have lurgy 
and typically the sky was clearing up on the way in


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 25, 2012)

I got caught out in the sense of wishing I'd left off the leggings - I got as damp through sweating as I did from the drizzle.


----------



## plurker (Apr 25, 2012)

Following problems with a pair of £40 Endura waterproof trousers leaking a few weeks back, Endura replaed them with some brand new ones - first time I've worn them was today - utterly shit. Wet arse, wet knees.  Can anyone recommend some waterproof trousers that actually work - or should i just man up and deal with the wetness?


----------



## Onket (Apr 25, 2012)

Shorts.


----------



## tendril (Apr 25, 2012)

Broke out the sealskin socks today with the gortex army trousers and the waterproof coat I pinched form security at work. With the waterproof gloves and all the only part of me wet was my head.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 25, 2012)

Once again, the steady drizzle has added up ... if there were downpours, I must have been asleep ...


----------



## The Boy (Apr 25, 2012)

Was going to go out to Gullane or somewhere tomorrow, but have just checked the forecast....


----------



## Geri (Apr 25, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Once again, the steady drizzle has added up ... if there were downpours, I must have been asleep ...


 

I think you must have been, since it was hammering down most of the day, apart from a brief spell at lunchtime. Do you not have any windows?


----------



## Private Storm (Apr 25, 2012)

Wet wet wet 

In amusing news however, I've recently pumped my tyres up, meaning that my bell rings at random intervals now. Happened when I was cycling behind someone and also when someone else was crossing a zebra crossing and I was stopping. Like having a mate shouting "OI! CUNT!" and then ducking out of sight. Very embarrassing


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 25, 2012)

Geri said:


> I think you must have been, since it was hammering down most of the day, apart from a brief spell at lunchtime. Do you not have any windows?


 
Yes, but it was chilly so they were closed - plus they're slightly tinted so it's almost permanently Watford.


----------



## Onket (Apr 25, 2012)

tendril said:


> Broke out the sealskin socks today with the gortex army trousers and the waterproof coat I pinched form security at work. With the waterproof gloves and all the only part of me wet was my head.


 
Don't you sweat?!


----------



## tendril (Apr 25, 2012)

Onket said:


> Don't you sweat?!


I did on the way home but not on the way in. I like it hot. I work in a kitchen and always have the house at at least 20c.


----------



## Geri (Apr 25, 2012)

plurker said:


> Following problems with a pair of £40 Endura waterproof trousers leaking a few weeks back, Endura replaed them with some brand new ones - first time I've worn them was today - utterly shit. Wet arse, wet knees. Can anyone recommend some waterproof trousers that actually work - or should i just man up and deal with the wetness?


 
Mine are Craghoppers Aquadry and they are pretty good. I also recommend Berghaus Deluge, but they are a bit pricier.


----------



## girasol (Apr 26, 2012)

New world record!!! I 're-engineered' my route to work, and shaved about 400 m, and 3 minutes off my journey (which took 26:30 today). This new route seems to help up my average speed as well as being shorter.

I also got a good soaking for the last 5 minutes


----------



## ringo (Apr 26, 2012)

Properly drenched the last two days too. I have all the outdoor gear an army could use but still got it wrong. Yesterday I had boots on which weren't waterproof and a soft shell jacket which didn't keep enough weather out. Today I wore a hard shell and gore-tex boots, but didn't bother with water-proof trousers as when I left it wasn't raining. By the time I got to the end of the road it was pissing down


----------



## Crispy (Apr 26, 2012)

I just get wet. Less hassle.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 26, 2012)

girasol said:


> New world record!!! I 're-engineered' my route to work, and shaved about 400 m, and 3 minutes off my journey (which took 26:30 today). This new route seems to help up my average speed as well as being shorter.


Always worth doing.

I've kicked myself several times over recent years for putting up with increasing traffic and terrible "farcilities" ..
I actually *extended* my homeward journey by a mile and a half after I discovered the joys of Sunday country rides - but that also needed me to radically improve my lighting...

Mind you, in the main it's taken the invention of Google Earth . My last change was thanks to "Cycle Streets" - though I'm not convinced it's the best route now thanks to road changes ...


----------



## girasol (Apr 26, 2012)

ringo said:


> Properly drenched the last two days too. I have all the outdoor gear an army could use but still got it wrong. Yesterday I had boots on which weren't waterproof and a soft shell jacket which didn't keep enough weather out. Today I wore a hard shell and gore-tex boots, but didn't bother with water-proof trousers as when I left it wasn't raining. By the time I got to the end of the road it was pissing down


 
I just wear very light breathable trousers which dry very quickly  Waterproof trousers just make you sweat more. Same for shoes, mine have a nylon shell which means they are dry by the time I leave work, and I can't remember my feet ever feeling wet.

Always get a bit wet on my torso anyway, from sweating, once again best thing here is to wear stuff that is breathable and dries quickly. Having a shower at work does help a lot.


----------



## ringo (Apr 26, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I just get wet. Less hassle.


 
I have a bit of a techy clothing obsession.


----------



## girasol (Apr 26, 2012)

The journey home was a big pile of crap, I've been home for about an hour and my ears are still hurty from the wind! I nearly stopped riding and just pushed the bike instead but for some reason I persevered.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 26, 2012)

girasol said:


> my ears are still hurty from the wind!.


 


Except I can't wear them until I've made rain flaps for them.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 29, 2012)

Cycling through Edinburgh City Centre at around midnight on a Saturday is no fun at all.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 29, 2012)

Saturday's 15 miles to a campsite wasn't too unpleasant - just the odd speck of drizzle.
The ride home this morning was something else entirely - if it had been the usual 30 to 40 miles, I reckon I might have got hypothermia.
This time last year I was on a ride where I caught the sun and bonked-out and had to make it home by myself.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 29, 2012)

did 50 miles yesterday. it was fucking miserable.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 29, 2012)

I sympathise about the weather. Today I had forgone a bike in favour of a rowing boat - it was the first training session for this summer's attempt at rowing across the English Channel. The rowing was very nearly abandoned due to the appalling weather! But it calmed down a bit in the afternoon and we rowed for two hours but it was still blowing a Force 7 

Ok, not exactly a comment about cycling or commuting. But still.


----------



## Onket (Apr 29, 2012)

This afternoon I reminded myself why I don't normally bother with bicycle maintenence.

Managed to tighten the brakes slightly but the front one still squeals horribly. And the seat is now so loose that I can't ride without standing up.

I'll have to take it to the bike shop first thing in the morning and get the bus to work.

Rubbish.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 30, 2012)

That's a great shame. 

1. brakes - I thought we'd covered that - toe-in, plus make sure there's no oil or grease.

2. saddle - if you take the seat post out, you may well find there's a liner sleeve - also with a slot - I recently only noticed that and that the slots didn't line up ...

Are you sure it isn't just not wanting to cycle in the rain ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 30, 2012)

I can't be sure until I've had a good tweak of my new transmission, but it could be that riding through yesterday's puddles and debris has killed my SRAM front derailleur after only 5 months.
I've been so careful lubing it, I was losing the chain over the top of the small cog almost once a day...


----------



## Onket (Apr 30, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> That's a great shame.
> 
> 1. brakes - I thought we'd covered that - toe-in, plus make sure there's no oil or grease.
> 
> ...


 
No rain here, just lovely sunshine.

The problem with the seat is the bit which holds it in place and stops it from lurching forward or back.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 30, 2012)

Onket said:


> The problem with the seat is the bit which holds it in place and stops it from lurching forward or back.


Have you tried undoing it then doing it up again ? 

If you're unsure, perhaps it's best to get it looked at - so long as they're proper mechanics - I had the alloy clamp fracture on my last seatpost and the rail of my last saddle broke ...


----------



## Crispy (Apr 30, 2012)

I put a 5cm nail through my tire on Friday night and then the valve on my spare inner tube failed. So my bike's been locked up at a friends house over the weekend. And this morning is the finest weather in weeks


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 30, 2012)

wow weather is amazing treat today


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 30, 2012)

Crispy said:


> and then the valve on my spare inner tube failed.


Specialized ?

I bought two of their inner-tubes and both valves flew across the room ...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 30, 2012)

soaked and nearly blown off twice this morning!


----------



## girasol (Apr 30, 2012)

Got a new bike from freecycle - Looks like a mixture of road & commute bike? Put some new mud guards on it, but the steering is very loose. I understand that road bike steering is more 'responsive' (i.e. wobbly ) - is that right?

Took the day off work today, and it's a beautiful day, but I'm a bit weary of taking it out, as I nearly fell twice yesterday when changing gear, the steering handle wobbled! Maybe I just need moar practice, but can I make it any less wobbly? I've tightened it as much as I can...  It's much lighter than my other bike and it does felt good when I went down a straight stretch of the road!

It's a good looking bike IMO, and used to belong to Stig, then another urbanite (not sure who)


----------



## weepiper (Apr 30, 2012)

girasol said:


> Got a new bike from freecycle - Looks like a mixture of road & commute bike? Put some new mud guards on it, but the steering is very loose. I understand that road bike steering is more 'responsive' (i.e. wobbly ) - is that right?
> 
> Took the day off work today, and it's a beautiful day, but I'm a bit weary of taking it out, as I nearly fell twice yesterday when changing gear, the steering handle wobbled! Maybe I just need moar practice, but can I make it any less wobbly? I've tightened it as much as I can... It's much lighter than my other bike and it does felt good when I went down a straight stretch of the road!
> 
> It's a good looking bike IMO, and used to belong to Stig, then another urbanite (not sure who)


 
If you pull just the front brake on and rock the bike forwards and backwards, does it 'clunk'? It sounds like the headset's worked loose and needs adjusted. Another possibility is that the stem has been raised too high (it does look awfully high in your picture) and therefore isn't clamping securely. Have a look round the bottom where it goes into the headset for a little hatched line or 'min' stamped on it.


----------



## girasol (Apr 30, 2012)

weepiper said:


> If you pull just the front brake on and rock the bike forwards and backwards, does it 'clunk'? It sounds like the headset's worked loose and needs adjusted. Another possibility is that the stem has been raised too high (it does look awfully high in your picture) and therefore isn't clamping securely. Have a look round the bottom where it goes into the headset for a little hatched line or 'min' stamped on it.


 
no clunking, I undid it all (at which point it cluncked), then tightened it again, as tight as it'll go...  I tried to move the stem, but it really is unmovable (well, didn't try hammering it!).  I went for another quick ride and felt more in control today - perhaps I just need to practice, not used to those handles?  Not using this bike for work commute, that's for sure!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 30, 2012)

girasol said:


> no clunking, I undid it all (at which point it cluncked),


Perhaps the ball bearings fell out ?


----------



## girasol (Apr 30, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Perhaps the ball bearings fell out ?


 
I saw ball bearings at the bottom of the stem, and at the top - cleaned the whole lot...  Impossible for the to 'fall out' anyway, as I never took the handlebars off or any parts that would allow that to happen.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 30, 2012)

Darn. Why couldn't today have been yesterday . 
Had to stop and remove half my clothing - it was almost perfect ..

Just one impatient honk by someone not quite stupid enough to dangerously overtake - I really must get a rear camera so I can savour their stampy feet facial expressions and get them onto Youtube.  Sadly my £15 camera is corrupting the occasional file so it will be an unreliable rear camera.

Thankfully the low gear problem turned out to be a limit screw problem, but why has my rear cable suddenly stretched so it hates the 34 tooth sprocket ?


----------



## weepiper (Apr 30, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Thankfully the low gear problem turned out to be a limit screw problem, but why has my rear cable suddenly stretched so it hates the 34 tooth sprocket ?


 
More than likely the pivots on your rear mech are getting a bit worn so the cable has to overcome the pivot slop before it will shift the chain.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 30, 2012)

girasol said:


> no clunking, I undid it all (at which point it cluncked), then tightened it again, as tight as it'll go... I tried to move the stem, but it really is unmovable (well, didn't try hammering it!). I went for another quick ride and felt more in control today - perhaps I just need to practice, not used to those handles? Not using this bike for work commute, that's for sure!


 
Undo the stem bolt and then give it a sharp whack with a hammer to break the seal. It may just be that the steering angle/handlebar combo is making it feel twitchy compared to a flat bar bike, but I'd still want to check that stem as it does look awfully high.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 30, 2012)

weepiper said:


> More than likely the pivots on your rear mech are getting a bit worn so the cable has to overcome the pivot slop before it will shift the chain.


Bloody annoying - I get so little use from these things - it's a SRAM X4 - £20, replaceable jockeys ... 10 months / perhaps 2500 miles...

The other explanation is that the brand new cassette is sitting closer to the wheel than the previous (identical) one - though I already know the new (different) front cogs are sitting further to the right...

EDIT :-

Damn. Just seen I could now get the pair of X4 shifters for under £15 - I paid twice as much last year.


----------



## Onket (Apr 30, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Have you tried undoing it then doing it up again ?
> 
> If you're unsure, perhaps it's best to get it looked at - so long as they're proper mechanics - I had the alloy clamp fracture on my last seatpost and the rail of my last saddle broke ...


 
Yeah, I reckon something might have sheared or the screw thingy was cross threaded and has now worked it's way smooth.


----------



## Onket (Apr 30, 2012)

ddraig said:


> soaked and nearly blown off twice this morning!


 
Oo-err.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 30, 2012)

oi!
whilst cycling in the rain TO WORK!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 30, 2012)

ffs just seen this! 
7 or 8 bikes nicked!
http://enduranceracing.co.uk/?p=975


----------



## a_chap (Apr 30, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Bloody annoying - I get so little use from these things - it's a SRAM X4 - £20, replaceable jockeys ... 10 months / perhaps 2500 miles...
> 
> The other explanation is that the brand new cassette is sitting closer to the wheel than the previous (identical) one - though I already know the new (different) front cogs are sitting further to the right...
> 
> ...


 
Last year I replaced the bike's SRAM index shifters with good old-fashioned friction shifters. Absolutely hassle free


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 30, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I love the indexed shifters - especially since I wear headphones.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 30, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> SRAM


 
there's your problem.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 30, 2012)

weepiper said:


> there's your problem.


 
Nice and fast acting - both Schleck and Contador used them in 2010


----------



## weepiper (Apr 30, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Nice and fast acting - both Schleck and Contador used them in 2010


 
Lots of the pro teams are sponsored by them but are actually using Shimano bits sprayed up to look like SRAM because the team mechanics and riders refuse to use it.

Edit, or they've just switched outright back to Shimano like Garmin-Cervelo


----------



## girasol (May 1, 2012)

I now understand why people were wearing wellies when cycling, on the news yesterday  My shoes are rain proof but they ain't 'deep puddle after deep puddle' proof. Heavy rain this morning but easing off already, the commute home promises to be rain free


----------



## ddraig (May 1, 2012)

onlyh half soakerd today! yay! 
and got called an idiot by a non indicating driver at the lights


----------



## gentlegreen (May 1, 2012)

Mucky. 

At least my gears were working this morning - but even though I lubed my chain before I set out, I will be doing it again before I leave this evening - and finding a dry bag for my Brooks saddle is a problem - shower caps are on my shopping list.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 1, 2012)

can't believe i left my bike at home today


----------



## Geri (May 1, 2012)

girasol said:


> I now understand why people were wearing wellies when cycling, on the news yesterday


 
That is just not acceptable - it's on a par with flipflops. Waterproof overshoes are all that's needed.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 1, 2012)

I wonder if they do matching sealskin socks ?


----------



## plurker (May 3, 2012)

Arrived at work, stuck key in D-lock (Kryptonite New York) turned key and the lock fell apart into about 7 bits of metal and 2 springs.

Hmm, think I, that’s odd – but no probs cause it’s got a lifetime guarantee. So I take all the bits to Evans, from whence it came, and get told I need to send it to Kryptonite, who then assess if it’s a manufacturer fault or my fault, then send me a new lock. Process takes about 3 weeks. In the meantime I need to buy a new lock. 

Ask the Evans-ers if I can buy the same lock, then when Kryptonite send a replacement swap them over so the store still has the same amout of stock. Nope, no can do 
 So now I’ve had to buy a new £80 lock, and in three weeks time I’ll get yet another £80 lock to replace the busted one. 

I’m all for having additional security but I can’t afford a spare £80!!  Returns policy FAIL!


----------



## Onket (May 3, 2012)

Onket said:


> Yeah, I reckon something might have sheared or the screw thingy was cross threaded and has now worked it's way smooth.


 
This happened^

I now have a new seat post, correctly fitted.

What do people thing about the angle/height of the seat?

Mine is now higher than it was and angled forward and it seems like I'm riding downhill everywhere, it's great. A lot more weight seems to be on my arms and handlebars though, which I'll have to get used to.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 3, 2012)

I find it takes a fair bit of tweaking to get right. I'm never without allen keys in my manbag.
I'm forever thinking about how I could make some sort of XYZ gauge so I can adjust it in a logical way.

I held onto my last saddle till the bitter end because I find changing saddles so traumatic.
I'm getting fond of my Brooks B17, but I probably need a different seatpost so I can mount it further forward.

I also have a handlebar riser because my bike was agony when I first bought it.

There's clearly a mismatch between me and the bike because my feet are never symmetrical on the pedals and I have cyclist's palsy ...


----------



## stavros (May 5, 2012)

The low gears on my middle set are slipping a bit and when I start pedaling again after freewheeling, the chain doesn't always 'bite' the cassette, so I get my legs whirring without affecting the bike at all. It's still rideable, but it's going into the local shop next week for a new chain and cassette.


----------



## weepiper (May 5, 2012)

plurker said:


> Arrived at work, stuck key in D-lock (Kryptonite New York) turned key and the lock fell apart into about 7 bits of metal and 2 springs.
> 
> Hmm, think I, that’s odd – but no probs cause it’s got a lifetime guarantee. So I take all the bits to Evans, from whence it came, and get told I need to send it to Kryptonite, who then assess if it’s a manufacturer fault or my fault, then send me a new lock. Process takes about 3 weeks. In the meantime I need to buy a new lock.
> 
> ...


 
That's rubbish. If that had been sold in my shop we'd just have given you a new lock, provided it didn't appear to have been abused. Then sent it back ourselves.


----------



## weepiper (May 5, 2012)

stavros said:


> The low gears on my middle set are slipping a bit and when I start pedaling again after freewheeling, the chain doesn't always 'bite' the cassette, so I get my legs whirring without affecting the bike at all. It's still rideable, but it's going into the local shop next week for a new chain and cassette.


 
that sounds more like the freewheel mechanism/freehub body's going tbh.


----------



## stavros (May 5, 2012)

weepiper said:


> that sounds more like the freewheel mechanism/freehub body's going tbh.


 
Hmm, bike shop bloke quoted me about £50 for what he thought needed doing, but I suspect it might end up being somewhat more.


----------



## weepiper (May 5, 2012)

stavros said:


> Hmm, bike shop bloke quoted me about £50 for what he thought needed doing, but I suspect it might end up being somewhat more.


 
thing is, it could easily be both the chain and cassette being worn AND the freehub body being worn. Just try and keep thinking 'it's cheaper than a car' and 'I am only wearing bits out because I am riding it lots and my phenomenal manly thighs are just too powerful for mere bicycle components to cope'.


----------



## Crispy (May 5, 2012)

weepiper said:


> my phenomenal manly thighs are just too powerful for mere bicycle components to cope



I like this way of looking at it.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2012)

I've just replaced the whole of my transmission after 1 year / 3 thousand miles or so - hopefully I'll get my finger out this time and start rotating two chains so I can have them off alternately to be cleaned properly, and actually measure the wear, but even the previous year when I swapped chains and cassettes fairly early, the chainwheels seemed to last no longer - while I keep reading of people using chainwheels for years ...

After running the new chain and cassette on the old chainwheels for 70 miles or so, I'm still having the odd funny moment ... 

It would help if I had a simple odometer I could actually leave hidden on the bike - rather than having to type up every journey I make. I hereby volunteer to be GPS-chipped if it's feasible ...


----------



## stavros (May 6, 2012)

weepiper said:


> thing is, it could easily be both the chain and cassette being worn AND the freehub body being worn. Just try and keep thinking 'it's cheaper than a car' and 'I am only wearing bits out because I am riding it lots and my phenomenal manly thighs are just too powerful for mere bicycle components to cope'.


 
That's my philosophy, yes. It has had a lot of use, so wear and tear will be inevitable. Bit of a nightmare this morning, whirring on reasonably busy roundabouts, one where I'd just been overtaken by a police car.

My thighs, yesterday;


----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2012)

Pleasant-enough recreational ride - though I possibly should have got ready last night so I could start out fairly early in the morning when the sun was fully out - though when the temp was way down ... the Easterly breeze picked up by 3.30 so I had to move to a sheltered spot, but then a huge cloud blocked out the sun .. when I was half way home the sun came out properly ... also have to ride on the roads to get there where I encountered lots of arrogant twats driving too fast along narrow streets.

My 8 speed SRAM X4 shifter was a bit vague when I first fitted it a year ago and it's now started to stick .. dropped the chain off the 11 tooth cog on the way home so I'll have to tweak it tomorrow.

I found with SRAM grip-shifters that it was worth going up a notch or two in quality - but it's all 9 to 11 speed these day - or Shimano compatible ...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 7, 2012)

Phew. That was a relief - all that had happened was I didn't clamp the cable well enough - gears seem to be changing fine now. I also adjusted the rear limit screw.

I still fancy an upgrade. I suppose it depends whether, when I buy a second MTB and have this one as a spare - or vice versa. I definitely need a spare bike. I may have a look in the bike shop down the road and see what they have available as secondhand.

In any case, I wonder how long they will make 8 speed shifters ...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 7, 2012)

I'm watching the sky at the moment.
The sun came out earlier, but just had a short cloudburst ... and it's started again.

If the day ends with a decent sunny window I really ought to take advantage - even if it's just a 20 mile trundle to Bath and back - not sure I'm up for any sprinting...

Alternatively it's lunch and Red Dwarf repeats.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 7, 2012)

No ride for me. Rain, cold and dark.


----------



## girasol (May 8, 2012)

was having a great ride, no headwind, full of beans, when pfffffffffffff!!!!!!

Huge nail through extra tough tyre, straight through the middle then coming off to the side. Unbelievable. Luckily only 10 min walk away from work at that point.

*Question, if I change the tube, would it be stupid to use the same tyre? Don't want to buy a new one, only just got these put in!  *


----------



## girasol (May 8, 2012)

The most upsetting thing about it was that we were in the middle of a race and I was just ahead, but got overtaken because of tire explosion   She's a girl I've seen about before, similar build to me, on a racing bike. She overtook me last time but today I was ahead.

Maybe she shot my tire with a nail gun


----------



## gentlegreen (May 8, 2012)

If there's a significant hole in the outer, you can make internal patches with bits of old tyre, or I think certain kinds of inner tube patch.
I was a bit sceptical when I read that because surely if they're skinny 23 or 25mm tyres, you end up with a permanent bulge ...

It's the other way with me. I haven't had a visit from the P* fairy since I rode over half a bottle and nearly cut one in half and Conti used to supply brand new inner tubes with every new tyre, so I'm always hesitant to use a patched inner tube or even an old one with a new outer ..


----------



## Pgd (May 8, 2012)

I've had a piece of old denim inside my rear tyre for about 6 months now, after an oversized piece of glass worked its way right through.  It's worked fine and has no noticeable bulge (25mm).  Even better, when my freewheel/hub failed a while back and the LBS fitted a new wheel, they went to the trouble of properly re-installing my shim with adhesive!  (which I only found out about recently when I had another, minor, rear puncture).  Bless 'em.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 8, 2012)

Bloody hell ...

I have an extra long rear wheel spindle because my rack sits on it. I was really pushing it on the way home and I heard a bang and thought I'd lost a pannier - then I thought I had a rear flat....

It was only loose and unhitched, but slightly worrying ...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 9, 2012)

Damn ! Damn ! Damn !

I may have *over*-(copper)-greased my new pedal / crank interfaces and *under*-tightened the pedals (or not at all ) and the right one - It would _*have*_ to be the right one -  may have torn half the threads out of the crank that's attached to the non-detachable sprockets. 

Probably serves me right for treating the last mile like I'm competing with Cavendish...

So I'll have a spare £20 crankset cluttering the place up until I find someone to put a thread insert in for a fiver.... and I'll be limping along with my old worn crankset until the new one arrives.


----------



## nadia (May 9, 2012)

Today I was cut up massively on a roundabout, and while I stopped some other idiot tried to drive into me. Have invested in flouro jacket, it won't help


----------



## gentlegreen (May 9, 2012)

nadia said:


> Today I was cut up massively on a roundabout, and while I stopped some other idiot tried to drive into me. Have invested in flouro jacket, it won't help


Probably not. 

I have always had very bright lights and I usually consider them to be more of a political statement justifying swearing at the morons and these days hopefully YouTubing them .. sometimes the culprits show up and make idle threats...

In certain cities you can report them.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 10, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Damn ! Damn ! Damn !
> 
> I may have *over*-(copper)-greased my new pedal / crank interfaces and *under*-tightened the pedals (or not at all ) and the right one - It would _*have*_ to be the right one -  may have torn half the threads out of the crank that's attached to the non-detachable sprockets.


 
Re-thread the crankarm yourself. You just need a 1/2" x 20tpi tap, you can probably get one for a tenner.


----------



## The Boy (May 10, 2012)

Seems that two cyclists down on my commuting route this morning.  Although given where the reported incidents happened it may only be one.  Always makes the journey into work that bit more interesting.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> Re-thread the crankarm yourself. You just need a 1/2" x 20tpi tap, you can probably get one for a tenner.


I would need an insert too - trouble is the whole cheap and nasty riveted thing only cost £20. 

So I'm going to re-visit replacing the cogs on the posh crankset I took off - in reality it's only the middle 38 tooth one that needs doing - though now that the new chain's done a hundred miles or so it doesn't feel as rough ...



Just under £30 for the whole thing, or £15 just for the middle cog - madness !
I pay a premium for not using 22/32/42 standard MTB ratios ...

---------------------------------------

So it may be time to rethink so that I use my cogs more evenly. At the moment it's far too easy to stay on the middle cog for nearly everything - 26 inch wheels, 38 F, 11 to 34 rear ...

I can get a 22 tooth sprocket for £6, so I would again pay a premium for a 24 or 26 ... a cheap 42 tooth outer MTB cog won't work as a middle one ... I *do* use the 48 tooth big cog a couple of times a day and when out on a run ....


----------



## DownwardDog (May 10, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I would need an insert too - trouble is the whole cheap and nasty riveted thing only cost £20.


 
The tap just recuts the thread in whatever is left of the original material, it doesn't use a helicoil or similar. It might work... if you're lucky...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> The tap just recuts the thread in whatever is left of the original material, it doesn't use a helicoil or similar. It might work... if you're lucky...


 
Nah it's rocking about in there  I initially assumed I'd lost some ball bearings from my new £11 pedals ...


----------



## ringo (May 10, 2012)

Marred by the grim site of a man cycling over Blackfriars Bridge in an all-in-one skin coloured lycra number


----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2012)

ringo said:


> Marred by the grim site of a man cycling over Blackfriars Bridge in an all-in-one skin coloured lycra number



I wonder if I kept the video footage of the 60-something guy wearing near-transparent shorts and no pants I got stuck behind once.... I applied the brakes and let him get well ahead. I think cheap lycra must go like that when you wash it a lot ...


----------



## girasol (May 10, 2012)

plurker said:


> Arrived at work, stuck key in D-lock (Kryptonite New York) turned key and the lock fell apart into about 7 bits of metal and 2 springs.
> 
> Hmm, think I, that’s odd – but no probs cause it’s got a lifetime guarantee. So I take all the bits to Evans, from whence it came, and get told I need to send it to Kryptonite, who then assess if it’s a manufacturer fault or my fault, then send me a new lock. Process takes about 3 weeks. In the meantime I need to buy a new lock.
> 
> ...


 
That's insane.  I got a kryptonite lock, which I don't use.  I just don't trust it since the time my key wouldn't unlock it (luckily it wasn't attached to the bike) - I had to get the master key to unlock it.

You should push for a refund.  Also, did you have to pay delivery costs to have it sent to them?


----------



## a_chap (May 10, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I wonder if I kept the video footage of the 60-something guy wearing near-transparent shorts and no pants I got stuck behind once.... I applied the brakes and let him get well ahead. I think cheap lycra must go like that when you wash it a lot ...


 

For those of you interested in see-thru cycling shorts (oh, the humanity!) I present for your entertainment a ride report from last year.

http://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48551.msg972390#msg972390


----------



## plurker (May 10, 2012)

girasol said:


> That's insane. I got a kryptonite lock, which I don't use. I just don't trust it since the time my key wouldn't unlock it (luckily it wasn't attached to the bike) - I had to get the master key to unlock it.
> 
> You should push for a refund. Also, did you have to pay delivery costs to have it sent to them?


 
Haven't yet found the receipt...once I do if I take it to Evans, where I purchased it, they say they will send it back to Kryptonite on their company postage. They won't do a refund as it's "not Evans' company policy to cover manufactuer defects"...

I spoke to Krptonite Cust Support separately, they said I can post it to them (in Hull iirc), but at my cost (approx £10 according to royalmail.com) for them to look at and replace.  I haven't had a reply to my emails qestioning whether that was fair to penalise me for returning their not-fit-for-purpose goods...


----------



## Onket (May 10, 2012)

a_chap said:


> For those of you interested in see-thru cycling shorts (oh, the humanity!) I present for your entertainment a ride report from last year.
> 
> http://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48551.msg972390#msg972390


 
Brilliant.


----------



## ddraig (May 10, 2012)

got passed very dangerously in a well dangerous location (a very sharp blind bend uphill under a railway bridge)
by a fucknig AMBULANCE!! car thingy 
caught him up as well and told him it was dangerous and hadn't got him far and his retort after me saying he should know better was to say 'so should you, you're a grown man'


----------



## lighterthief (May 10, 2012)

Bit of an odd one today. Delayed on the way in to make way for Anders Behring Breivik's armoured cavalcade to the Oslo courthouse, and took a massive tumble on the way home - at speed and with a heavy pannier - when my wheel got caught in a tram track.  Ouch.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2012)

Flipping 'eck ...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2012)

After witnessing several bits of idiocy today, I wasn't going to take any more crap on the way home :-



My principle is that in these situations I expect to be treated as if I was driving a beaten up transit and I'm not going to dive out of the way.

That, plus I won't have people using residential streets as rat runs.

I suspect he might have been less compliant if he didn't have his elderly mother in the car ...

I desperately need a better camera so I can capture their facial expressions.


----------



## swampy (May 10, 2012)

Nice one gg


----------



## weepiper (May 10, 2012)

Some dickhead in a white transit hire van nearly knocked me off twice in the space of less than a minute when I was test riding a bike at work today. First he jumped in his van (which was parked on double yellow lines on a corner  ) and started reversing plainly without checking his mirrors at all causing me to have to swerve into the middle of the road to avoid him, then he changed his mind about reversing round the corner and drove forwards down the street I was by then just coming back along, which has a 20-yard section where it's single lane because the road narrows on his side... I was almost out of the narrow section about to pass a parked car at the end of it and he just breenged right through beside me leaving maybe a foot of space past my handlebar! I shouted at him because it was fucking rude and dangerous, and he slammed on the brakes, reversed and started shouting at me out of the window that I should be giving way to him because the parked car was on my side! How the fuck am I meant to 'give way' when i was already at the end of the narrow section before he shoved into it? I told him to 'piss off, bellend' and walked back to the shop shaking.


----------



## Onket (May 10, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> After witnessing several bits of idiocy today, I wasn't going to take any more crap on the way home :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"I would do if I had me water bottle."

Love it.


----------



## a_chap (May 10, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Some dickhead in a white transit hire van nearly knocked me off twice in the space of less than a minute when I was test riding a bike at work today. First he jumped in his van (which was parked on double yellow lines on a corner  ) and started reversing plainly without checking his mirrors at all causing me to have to swerve into the middle of the road to avoid him, then he changed his mind about reversing round the corner and drove forwards down the street I was by then just coming back along, which has a 20-yard section where it's single lane because the road narrows on his side... I was almost out of the narrow section about to pass a parked car at the end of it and he just breenged right through beside me leaving maybe a foot of space past my handlebar! I shouted at him because it was fucking rude and dangerous, and he slammed on the brakes, reversed and started shouting at me out of the window that I should be giving way to him because the parked car was on my side! How the fuck am I meant to 'give way' when i was already at the end of the narrow section before he shoved into it? I told him to 'piss off, bellend' and walked back to the shop shaking.


 
Time to start wearing a video camera Weeps?

Thinks... I must get around to uploading the hilarious life-threatening incidents that I've captured on camera. And some of them from riding my bikes too.


----------



## joustmaster (May 10, 2012)

i fell off my bike whilst making a phone call and riding with no hands.

my knee and elbow hurts.


----------



## weepiper (May 10, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> i fell off my bike whilst making a phone call and riding with no hands.
> 
> my knee and elbow hurts.


 
*points and laughs*


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> i fell off my bike whilst making a phone call and riding with no hands.
> 
> my knee and elbow hurts.


 
Skillz


----------



## The Boy (May 10, 2012)

So, so, so, so, so fucking wet.  Just about managed to get my stuff dry for the journey home, then got just as wet on the way home.


----------



## weepiper (May 10, 2012)

The Boy said:


> So, so, so, so, so fucking wet. Just about managed to get my stuff dry for the journey home, then got just as wet on the way home.


 
Grim eh. My 'water-resistant, quick drying' trousers were soaked through to the skin by the time I got up to Grange Road and I only work just by the Meadows


----------



## The Boy (May 10, 2012)

Well, I thought my waterproof jacket had soaked through.  Until I got to work and realised that I still had the pit vents open


----------



## joustmaster (May 10, 2012)

weepiper said:


> *points and laughs*





nipsla said:


> Skillz


a bit silly.

it wasnt on a road or anything. just along side a park at walking pace, trying to work out which way the mrs was.

on the upside, i didn't drop the phone


----------



## The Boy (May 11, 2012)

As an aside, it was only one cyclist down yesterday.  At a junction where I have had cars pull out causing me to hit the brakes hard.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 11, 2012)

I sneezed yesterday ... and I now have itchy eyes and a tickly nose ... could this possibly be hay fever ? 
And that glowing thing in the sky ...

Oh, and the fair-weather boy racers are out again :-



Perhaps he saw me and knew I wasn't going to wobble ....


----------



## gentlegreen (May 11, 2012)

Belgian safety video about texting while driving :-



(no disturbing imagery)


----------



## The Boy (May 12, 2012)

Was working at a different shop last night and safely negotiated all sorts of difficult (by my usual standards) junctions without any issues on my way there.  On the way home after 10pm, going straight at a T-junction after the lights had just turned green, nearly got taken out out by a right-turning Clio who seemed to think I was travelling at 5mph.


----------



## stavros (May 13, 2012)

Well I got my bike back from the shop yesterday, with them telling me they'd taken the rear mech and cassette apart and found nothing wrong. They had cleaned it up a bit and I took it out for a short ride this morning, including some hills to test the disengagement, and it seemed to work fine. And they didn't charge me either.


----------



## The Boy (May 13, 2012)

Rain is fine.   When it rains I can wrap myself up in waterproofs and it's fine.  But wind is a bastard, and tonight's wind was particularly bad.  Had to turn off teh main road and take the path long the river.  Was struggling to keep over 10km/h at one point.


----------



## a_chap (May 14, 2012)

Have reluctantly decided that my right knee has forced me to stop riding permanently in top gear. Swallowed my pride, admitted I'm now decrepit and changed down from 18th to 17th. I might even have to consider 16th gear at some point. Oh the humiliation


----------



## gentlegreen (May 14, 2012)

Oh dear  ...

I'm a bit of a high gear person myself, but I bet my "16th" gear is lower than yours ..

I reckon I've got one leg shorter than the other. I find I ride with my left foot parallel - to the extent of wearing off the lacquer on the left hand pedal blade, and the right foot angled outwards.
Perhaps I should put a longer blade on one side ...

It was all about *dogs* this evening. Fair do's when it's in the park, but people should be more sensible on the railway path - during rush hour at least.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 16, 2012)

Lovely sunny ride home - simply had to take my helmet off half way to absorb the maximum sunshine. 

Slightly marred as usual by two overtaking idiots, a full-on thug rat-running through a quiet suburban street which "interaction" unfortunately happened during a file changeover, but the footage I most regretted not catching was the idiot in an Audi who ran a pedestrian crossing red light that I was depending on to get across the main road ahead of the taxi that was *over*taking me on the wrong side of the same road and the other car that was trying to *under*take me


----------



## toblerone3 (May 16, 2012)

Walked back from work today instead of cycling in honour of national walk to work day.


----------



## Geri (May 16, 2012)

The last two mornings have been really cold. Today I wore a sweatshirt under my coat and had my full length gloves on. In May! I'm usually in shorts by now.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 16, 2012)

toblerone3 said:


> Walked back from work today instead of cycling in honour of national walk to work day.


mechanical problems ?


----------



## nadia (May 16, 2012)

Today I bought a new wheel, spoke broke on the way in on the difficult side of the back wheel. I believe the hub doesn't have much life left in it anyway and the wheel is five years old. (Plus previous spoke fixing attempts have failed miserably )


----------



## gentlegreen (May 16, 2012)

Geri said:


> The last two mornings have been really cold. Today I wore a sweatshirt under my coat and had my full length gloves on. In May! I'm usually in shorts by now.


It read 7 or 8 this morning, but there was no real substance to it - I was _*almost*_ overdressed in tee shirt and lightweight raincoat.
I easily could have got away with shorts on the way home, but I don't make the change until I feel like sleeping in them and actually find my lightweight combats uncomfortably warm. I find I can "cross-compensate" for being overdressed in another "department" - i.e. trousers /top/headwear .. the other thing is I'm still not at peak fitness - got a runny nose ...

Incidentally, most years I've smiled at the old adage "Ne'er cast a clout 'till May be out", but I've just noticed that the hawthorn is indeed blossoming at the appropriate time.



I also noticed a lilac yesterday - perhaps it was blooming all the time, but it was too dark to see it !


----------



## gentlegreen (May 16, 2012)

nadia said:


> Today I bought a new wheel, spoke broke on the way in on the difficult side of the back wheel. I believe the hub doesn't have much life left in it anyway and the wheel is five years old. (Plus previous spoke fixing attempts have failed miserably )


Hub failure hasn't been a problem for me until recently because I was wearing the rims out at an incredible rate (12 months for a £100 competition-strength MTB wheel)  and I was finding it easiest to just suck it up and to buy a whole new wheel mail-order .. I've at least now got a rear disc sorted and got Swiss Stop blocks on the front - but alarmingly the first set of pads went down at a depressing rate so I'm going to try some pattern replacements .. but I prefer not to have to keep worrying my rims are about to unzip ...

Anyway I had my current wheels built on beefy-looking Shimano XT hubs and I subsequently found out that their beefiness is slightly at the expense of bearing size ...

My wheels used to wear out so fast I never even had to worry about greasing the hubs...


----------



## nadia (May 16, 2012)

I replaced the cones a few months back just to see how I went because the hub was borderline then. This bike does do 15 miles a day, oh well spring as sprung and the road bike comes out again tomorrow


----------



## AndyFilo (May 16, 2012)

My week so far...

*Monday:*

Three punctures on the way to work. Three.

First was a double puncture from a quarry-sized pothole at the top of Caledonian Road. After taking it to a bike shop on the Holloway Road and getting two new tubes and a new back tyre, I got another about 100 yards from where I got the first two. Back to the bike shop. Another new tube and new front tyre and I finally made it to work two and a half hours late and £95 worse off than when I left the house.

*Tuesday:*

Nearly stacked it on wet manhole cover thanks to new, less grippy tyres, that I'm not yet properly used to. Had to stop and shelter from needle-like hail on way home.

*Today:*

On the week's form is morning I was expecting nothing less than being run over but the sun was shining and both rides passed without incident.

At the time it seemed like the world was transpiring to foil my every move but fuck it, I'd still take my bike over the tube any time.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 17, 2012)

AndyFilo said:


> Three punctures on the way to work. Three.
> 
> First was a double puncture from a quarry-sized pothole at the top of Caledonian Road. After taking it to a bike shop on the Holloway Road and getting two new tubes and a new back tyre, I got another about 100 yards from where I got the first two. Back to the bike shop. Another new tube and new front tyre and I finally made it to work two and a half hours late and £95 worse off than when I left the house.
> .



What size / brand of tyre ?
I haven't been visited by the p* fairy for probably 5,000 miles since bad snow and a mysterious spate of needles and some really crap Specialized inner tubes which I subsequently cut up for luggage straps.
I pay about £20 for my tyres and get about 12 months / 3,000 from a back one - I replace them earlier than I need to - and the roads I ride are very rough.


----------



## extra dry (May 17, 2012)

[/quote]




have you considered switching to disk brakes...they take a little getting used to but are far better IMO than rubber blocks..which get wet and wear out like you say fast. The only problem I have had with my disks was a little oil residue which was a mistake I made.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 17, 2012)

extra dry said:


> have you considered switching to disk brakes...they take a little getting used to but are far better IMO than rubber blocks..which get wet and wear out like you say fast. The only problem I have had with my disks was a little oil residue which was a mistake I made.


As I could have made clearer, I've bought a pair of BB7s.

The rear pads - full retail nearly 20 quid barely lasted 9 months / 2,000 miles - or at least I haven't measured them, they started making a noise so I swapped them.

The front one was a bit of a cockup - I was supposed to be getting a Surly fork, but it fell through, and in the mean time I got the fixing bolts the wrong way around and stripped one of the threads on my current suspension fork. The Swiss Stop blocks are supposed to be kinder and front rims last longer -

I must get my finger out ... I reckon if I could find a suitable clamp I could bodge on the front BB7


----------



## uk benzo (May 17, 2012)

I need advice re: my bike. I need to replace the two smallest rings on my cassette as the teeth have worn down and thus the chain slips a lot.

I've spoken to a bike shop and they said it would cost £120 to replace the back cassette (that includes those rings) and chain. I think that £120 is a bit steep. So I was wondering whether I could source the two small rings and chain and try and fit them myself.

Is this feasible?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 17, 2012)

What sort of bike ?
What are your chainwheels like ? How many miles have you done on this transmission ?

I pay about £15 for a whole cassette, similar for a chain ...

The first time you do it, you need a cassette tool for about a tenner and a chain whip for about the same...


----------



## DownwardDog (May 17, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I must get my finger out ... I reckon if I could find a suitable clamp I could bodge on the front BB7


 
I don't think I've ever seen a front convertor for 100mm hubs. A 130mm Therapy rear convertor might work with a bit of creative metal bashing.

You could buy a steel ISO mount for under tenner and braze it on to the fork yourself. It would need a pretty decent jig to get it right though. I think Nova make a set of disk mount brazing jigs but they're over a ton each for front and rear.

Or just buy that new fork!


----------



## nadia (May 17, 2012)

Well today I was visited by the amateur road traffic police who tried to tell me that I wasn't allowed to cycle on the road,


----------



## gentlegreen (May 17, 2012)

nadia said:


> Well today I was visited by the amateur road traffic police who tried to tell me that I wasn't allowed to cycle on the road,


----------



## gentlegreen (May 17, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> Or just buy that new fork!


Yep... sod's law the second hand Manitou single-sided fork I paid £30 for will come apart one day even though I don't jump off rocks - who knows what the previous owner did to it - it feels like it's full of jelly sometimes after a few miles.


----------



## weepiper (May 17, 2012)

nadia said:


> Well today I was visited by the amateur road traffic police who tried to tell me that I wasn't allowed to cycle on the road,


 
Er. What?


----------



## weepiper (May 17, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> I need advice re: my bike. I need to replace the two smallest rings on my cassette as the teeth have worn down and thus the chain slips a lot.
> 
> I've spoken to a bike shop and they said it would cost £120 to replace the back cassette (that includes those rings) and chain. I think that £120 is a bit steep. So I was wondering whether I could source the two small rings and chain and try and fit them myself.
> 
> Is this feasible?


 
whether £120 is a bit steep depends entirely on what level of components you have on the bike and if they were going to replace it like for like. If for example it's a road bike running Dura-Ace 10-speed that's really cheap. If it's a mountain bike with Deore 9-speed or a hybrid with Alivio 7 speed it's a total rip-off. Need more info. 

You can't just replace the two smallest cogs, you need to do the whole thing. If it's worn enough that the existing chain is _already_ skipping on those two cogs, then I can guarantee you the rest of the cassette is worn enough that a new chain will skip even worse. And you might also need one or two chainrings replacing, which might be where some of that £120 is coming from.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 17, 2012)

nadia said:


> Well today I was visited by the amateur road traffic police who tried to tell me that I wasn't allowed to cycle on the road,


All I have to proffer is that the loonies who comment in the *Daily Hate* can never decide whether we belong on the pavement or not on the pavement (they never say we belong on the road).


----------



## a_chap (May 17, 2012)

I was once stopped by yer actual police who tried to tell me I wasn't allowed to cycle on the road. Or at least the bit of the road they were patrolling.

They were wrong, as I politely pointed out to them.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 17, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> AndyFilo said:
> 
> 
> > Three punctures on the way to work. Three.
> ...


Oh and I now have a track pump so I can stick 4 bars in them ....


----------



## DownwardDog (May 18, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> So I was wondering whether I could source the two small rings and chain and try and fit them myself.
> 
> Is this feasible?


 
The Campag 10 speed cassettes have individually replacable cogs, could it be one of those? This would also explain the 120 quid.

Replacing them is very feasible, but you need to know exactly what you've got before you order the bits.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 18, 2012)

a_chap said:


> I was once stopped by yer actual police who tried to tell me I wasn't allowed to cycle on the road. Or at least the bit of the road they were patrolling.
> 
> They were wrong, as I politely pointed out to them.


 
i got told off by the police the other day for cycling on a cycle path clearly  marked on the pavement


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> The Campag 10 speed cassettes have individually replacable cogs, could it be one of those? This would also explain the 120 quid.
> 
> Replacing them is very feasible, but you need to know exactly what you've got before you order the bits.


I only realised recently why cheapo Shimano cassettes have at least one loose sprocket - and I'm sure there used to be 3 ... simply no room for any kind of fixing pin in the small ones.


----------



## nadia (May 19, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Er. What?


Essentially a couple of pensioners who accused me of causing a queue (eh your stopped at the traffic light) and told me I wasn't allowed to be cycling on the road. They didn't and never will get that in this case the cycle path is plainly inadequate and its actually much safer on the road


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2012)

nadia said:


> Essentially a couple of pensioners who accused me of causing a queue (eh your stopped at the traffic light) and told me I wasn't allowed to be cycling on the road. They didn't and never will get that in this case the cycle path is plainly inadequate and its actually much safer on the road


Can you point to it on Google maps / earth ?

Cycle farcilities are optional. They come into their own though when the cagers have jammed the place up.


----------



## The Boy (May 19, 2012)

So many dickheads on the roads last night it was unbelievable.  Close passes, people forcing their way into my lane causing me to stop, red light jumper causing traffic to come to a halt at a crossroads.  I blame the rain.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2012)

Just been out for a relaxed 10 mile trundle then a series of sprints back home in between sitting or lying down chilling. During the final 3 mile sprint, I picked up a follower and I felt rather chuffed to have kept ahead - hitting 20mph a lot of the time - only then to see it was a sporty front-loading cargo bike I'd spotted earlier at the afore-mentioned 3 mile point..


----------



## The Boy (May 20, 2012)

New top speed of 41.9 km/h.  Other than that, spent most of the ride into work wondering why my brakes were suddenly even more shit than before.  And looking an awful lot at my front brakes as I was convinced I could hear a brake pad rubbing against a tyre.  Turns out I had forgotten to hook my rear brakes back up after changing a flat before I went out


----------



## joustmaster (May 20, 2012)

i cycled 109 miles today. not bad for a fat man.

my arse hurts though


----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2012)

The Boy said:


> Turns out I had forgotten to hook my rear brakes back up after changing a flat before I went out


I was actually very glad I'd done my brakes and tyres yesterday before setting off. I was locked into "race mode" yesterday as I rode home up the railway path in fast-ish sprints, and wasn't quite careful enough with the general public - making the cager's mistake of treating them like static obstacles - ended up doing a full-on tyre-squealing emergency stop when misjudging an adult rider's trajectory.

It would have made a shameful video if I'd had the camera running.


----------



## a_chap (May 20, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> i cycled 109 miles today. not bad for a fat man.
> 
> my arse hurts though


100+ miles isn't a shabby distance. Well done you.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2012)

20 was more than enough for me today - with a half hour kip in the middle - it was a bit of a struggle to get going - especially with no sunshine.
Managed a pretty good time though on my sprints - for which I will pay later with cramps ...


----------



## T & P (May 20, 2012)

After having managed to avoid any close shaves with drivers who pass you far too close since I started cycling 18 months ago, I had not one, not two but three cunts doing just so on a single journey today. Sadly I was unable to catch up with them and give them a piece of my mind. Sundays truly are Cunt Driver Day- in London at least.


----------



## joustmaster (May 20, 2012)

a_chap said:


> 100+ miles isn't a shabby distance. Well done you.


thanks. i am surprised i managed it, hills and all


----------



## a_chap (May 20, 2012)

This weekend I received my route sheet for the AUK National 400. That's 400km or approx 250 miles. Gutted to find my attempt at rowing across the English Channel had been re-arranged to the same weekend.

Me? I'd rather cycle 250 miles....


----------



## qwertyjjj (May 20, 2012)

T & P said:


> After having managed to avoid any close shaves with drivers who pass you far too close since I started cycling 18 months ago, I had not one, not two but three cunts doing just so on a single journey today. Sadly I was unable to catch up with them and give them a piece of my mind. Sundays truly are Cunt Driver Day- in London at least.


 
It's usually the white van men that cut you up in the bus lane.


----------



## stavros (May 20, 2012)

A very nice ride this morning, doing a loop I'd done before, but for the first time clockwise. And back just as my washing finished to hang it out too.


----------



## The Boy (May 20, 2012)

Cycled into work in my tshirt today but the wind was a bit chilly so put my waterproof on as an extra layer for return journey.  Totally did that arse about tit.

My procrastination in matters of bicycle maintenance has gotten so bad that even my handlebar tape is needing replaced.  Will pick a new one up tomorrow, but I reckon the amount of niggles is now sufficient for me to book the charabanc in for a service.


----------



## T & P (May 20, 2012)

qwertyjjj said:


> It's usually the white van men that cut you up in the bus lane.


In this case they were all cars. First one felt like someone who was just careless. The second had a lot more space but chose to pass me really close, and felt like the typical twat who doesn't think cyclists should be on the road and likes to give them a little fright when possible. The third one was in an Aston Martin and decided he didn't fancy stopping at the light that had just turned red in front of us, so put his foot down and passed me at speed with perhaps 8 inches to spare, and jumped the light at least 3 seconds after it'd turned red. Utter cunt.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 21, 2012)

Where were you riding relative to the kerb ?


----------



## T & P (May 21, 2012)

About 2-3ft away. In all instances I was in multi-lane roads, and in at least two of the three instances the middle lane was not occupied around my point on the road.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 21, 2012)

T & P said:


> About 2-3ft away. In all instances I was in multi-lane roads, and in at least two of the three instances the middle lane was not occupied around my point on the road.


 
I feel so lucky that nearly every time I have to interact with the motons, it's in situations where I'm able to put them where I want them.

Youtubing appalling driving may hopefully have an effect ...


----------



## T & P (May 21, 2012)

Yes, I have an Amazon voucher in my draw I couldn't decide what to use on. I think it's going to go towards buying a helmet camera. I would certainly have taken pleasure in forwarding to the coppers footage of the Aston Martin red light-jumping fuckwit.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 21, 2012)

If you're stuck, 7DayShop have a fresh supply of cheapies - £16 plus a re-useable fast microSD card - I have to confess I eventually had to take a soldering iron to mine, but it does the job. I prefer to use mine on the handlebar - apart from anything else I don't always wear a helmet and mostly I don't particularly want the camera to be obvious.


----------



## T & P (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, that sounds a lot better than what Amazon has to offer...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 21, 2012)

Unfortunately it's quite a jump in price to the really good ones (over 10 times) with nothing much in-between.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 21, 2012)

Looks like being a lovely few days ahead and though I have a moderately challenging ride this coming weekend, I reckon I may well get out for a midweek evening sprint - if not another whole day off lounging in a meadow ...
The weekend's rides were in effect like my evening rides and I ended up feeling guilty for riding home hard and fast past little family troupes - careful though I was - nearly coming a cropper on Saturday made me think - probably lost a week's rubber off my tyres in a few seconds...


----------



## Private Storm (May 21, 2012)

Almost taken out by an arsehole car driver turning left across me as he entered into a drive through McDonalds. Slapped his car and he told me I should "give way to the cars" and "use your brakes".


----------



## qwertyjjj (May 21, 2012)

T & P said:


> In this case they were all cars. First one felt like someone who was just careless. The second had a lot more space but chose to pass me really close, and felt like the typical twat who doesn't think cyclists should be on the road and likes to give them a little fright when possible. The third one was in an Aston Martin and decided he didn't fancy stopping at the light that had just turned red in front of us, so put his foot down and passed me at speed with perhaps 8 inches to spare, and jumped the light at least 3 seconds after it'd turned red. Utter cunt.


 
You could always take the approach I saw a courier on a motorbike do once. He had the bike chain round his neck (fairly heavy duty but wrapped with the protective cover)...car cut him up, at next lights he took the chain off his neck/chest and slammed it on the roof of the car...never seen a driver jump so much.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 22, 2012)

I couldn't quite find the courage to make the change to shorts this morning, but I suspect I'll wish I had on the way home.
Tomorrow's picnic will hopefully acclimatise me - and make me look a little less pallid ...

The fair-weather boy racers were out in force on the railway path, plus I had to shout at three school run mums who foolishly thought I would just move out of their way - I especially like shouting at them when there are kids in the car to hear. I suspect one driver had her right ear ringing for quite some time.


----------



## plurker (May 22, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I couldn't quite find the courage to make the change to shorts this morning


Today I made the jump from 'just-below-the-knee' to 'OMG hello upper thigh' shorts.

I'm feeling the need to get the bike serviced, she's only had the middle 7 gears for about 4 months now, and this week started making a bit of a grinding noise from the pedal mech - unfortunately but I haven't got the cash for a full service for about another month...but I have got a newly-resprayed car so all good really


----------



## Onket (May 22, 2012)

I have been wearing shorts for months.

Question about truing a wheel- Is this something I should get sorted? Will it actually go away or is it likely to only be a temp repair? Only problem that I can really see with doing nothing is that I can't tighten my rear brakes enough to make them worth using.


----------



## joustmaster (May 22, 2012)

Private Storm said:


> Almost taken out by an arsehole car driver turning left across me as he entered into a drive through McDonalds. Slapped his car and he told me I should "give way to the cars" and "use your brakes".


its amazing how people seem to act completely different when they are in a car. I guess they feel safe in their little bubble. As soon as they are stuck some where, you lean in through their window, or open their car door, they completely change. Like being snapped out of a dream.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 22, 2012)

plurker said:


> I'm feeling the need to get the bike serviced, she's only had the middle 7 gears for about 4 months now, and this week started making a bit of a grinding noise from the pedal mech - unfortunately but I haven't got the cash for a full service for about another month...but I have got a newly-resprayed car so all good really


Go on, get yourself a new front mech for under a tenner. Only needs an allen key and a screwdriver to fit it. 
I struggle to get more than 2 years / 5,000 miles out of one.

There's nothing good about driving a car when it's sunny.


----------



## weepiper (May 22, 2012)

Onket said:


> Question about truing a wheel- Is this something I should get sorted? Will it actually go away or is it likely to only be a temp repair? Only problem that I can really see with doing nothing is that I can't tighten my rear brakes enough to make them worth using.


 
1) yes
2) depends how bad it is
3) if it's out of true it's weaker as the spokes will be unevenly tensioned and it will gradually get worse and worse to the point where the tyre rubs on the frame and/or the tyre rubs on the brake blocks which will cause a blowout which can be disconcerting if it happens at speed.


----------



## plurker (May 22, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Go on, get yourself a new front mech for under a tenner. Only needs an allen key and a screwdriver to fit it.
> I struggle to get more than 2 years / 5,000 miles out of one.
> 
> There's nothing good about driving a car when it's sunny.


If I knew what to buy and how to fit it I would, trust me...

I dont drive my car in the main, I just fix and polish it - it's a restoration job (which is now 97% complete). But I take issue with 'there's nothing good about driving a car when it's sunny' - if you think that you're just driving the wrong cars!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 22, 2012)

Take a photo and show us.
If you can restore a car, you can fit a front derailleur.


----------



## qwertyjjj (May 22, 2012)

plurker said:


> If I knew what to buy and how to fit it I would, trust me...
> 
> I dont drive my car in the main, I just fix and polish it - it's a restoration job (which is now 97% complete). But I take issue with 'there's nothing good about driving a car when it's sunny' - if you think that you're just driving the wrong cars!


why not just get on the bikeradar forum *workshop or mtn bike section) and ask them.
It's fairly easy to service a bike yourself if you have some spare hours on a Sunday and much cheaper.


----------



## Onket (May 22, 2012)

weepiper said:


> 1) yes
> 2) depends how bad it is
> 3) if it's out of true it's weaker as the spokes will be unevenly tensioned and it will gradually get worse and worse to the point where the tyre rubs on the frame and/or the tyre rubs on the brake blocks which will cause a blowout which can be disconcerting if it happens at speed.


 
Cheers. I think it is getting worse.


----------



## plurker (May 22, 2012)

qwertyjjj said:


> why not just get on the bikeradar forum *workshop or mtn bike section) and ask them.
> It's fairly easy to service a bike yourself if you have some spare hours on a Sunday and much cheaper.


I get fear with 2-wheelers for some reason, perfectly happy fettling with car engines, but bikes I dont understand   and I save so much money by doing my motor servicing, I am happy to pay for bike to be done by the pros (when  can find any who know what they're doing...)


----------



## gentlegreen (May 22, 2012)

Wrapped my new chain around my pedal .. I think the stiffened links had sorted themselves out by the time I got home 

A good job I always carry a rag with me - a shame I forgot to wet my fingers first...


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2012)

Gadzooks! What an excellent day to commute by bike 

Sun, sun & more sun. And the smell of freshly cut grass. And an argumentative bus driver too. Doesn't get much better IMO.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 22, 2012)

Pollen though - but I reckon it may be old stuff we're disturbing at work with our summer clearout ...


----------



## DownwardDog (May 23, 2012)

plurker said:


> I get fear with 2-wheelers for some reason, perfectly happy fettling with car engines, but bikes I dont understand  and I save so much money by doing my motor servicing, I am happy to pay for bike to be done by the pros (when can find any who know what they're doing...)


 
Being a mechanic in a bike shop is a job that pays almost nothing. Simple economics therefore dictate that it's not that difficult...


----------



## Onket (May 23, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> Being a mechanic in a bike shop is a job that pays almost nothing. Simple economics therefore dictate that it's not that difficult...


 
Or it's something that loads of people want to do.


----------



## The Boy (May 23, 2012)

Absolutely perfect weather today for a long ride.  So i stayed in the house with the curtains closed and watched the Giro ​


----------



## Hellsbells (May 23, 2012)

i envisage a very sweaty ride home this rush hour. Why am i wearing jeans today?!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2012)

Just back from my all-day picnic.

I had to come home *with* the city commuter traffic.
Flipping 'eck. what a competitive lot. I _*almost*_ felt sorry for the roadies cutting everybody up, but deliberately ignored the impatient bell-ringing of one of them when I actually waited for pedestrians, and tried to explain that he had to share the path with human beings ....

I have the perfect commute - apart from when they all switch their horrible lights on - or not ...


----------



## weepiper (May 23, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> Being a mechanic in a bike shop is a job that pays almost nothing. Simple economics therefore dictate that it's not that difficult...


 
lol


----------



## a_chap (May 24, 2012)

Didn't ride the bike yesterday becasue I had to drive to Portsmouth for a practice at rowing out to sea in readiness for the attempt at crossing the English Channel in (gulp!) four weeks time.

Have to ride the bike today as I'm just about to drop my car off at the garage for some much-needed TLC so the bike's in the car ready for me to ride to work.

Unfortunately I'm knackered from yesterday still. Blisters on both hands. Arms, back & shoulders stiff as buggery. And - worse - my arse is as sore as, well, buggery


----------



## Blagsta (May 24, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> Being a mechanic in a bike shop is a job that pays almost nothing. Simple economics therefore dictate that it's not that difficult...


"simple", yes


----------



## girasol (May 24, 2012)

I was sweating so much on Tuesday, wearing a cotton top, I caved in and bought a white & green cycling jersey. It promises:

Excellent odour control properties and added UV-Protection
Genuine high-wicking and technically advanced fabric

Is it going to help me sweat less? Is it heck! But I suppose at least it'll dry more quickly! It arrived this afternoon, so I didn't get to wear it on today's commute.

Despite the heat I think it was my fastest time home ever, the bike felt really light!  Tailwind I guess, or maybe just NO WIND! for a change, it's always windy on the way home.


----------



## Crispy (May 24, 2012)

If it's better at wicking the sweat away, then it means you'll cool more easily which means you'll sweat less, in theory.


----------



## Onket (May 24, 2012)

girasol said:


> I was sweating so much on Tuesday, wearing a cotton top, I caved in and bought a white & green cycling jersey.


 
Slippery slope, isn't it.

I have resisted any further cycling specific clothing on top of the gloves I wear (and helmet, obviously).


----------



## girasol (May 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> Slippery slope, isn't it.
> 
> I have resisted any further cycling specific clothing on top of the gloves I wear (and helmet, obviously).


 
Yep, I need to be careful, otherwise I'll end up wearing lycra shorts - although I did once never to be repeated, it felt wrong!  I've gone for a  yoga capri instead - they are loose and breathable. (that sounds even worse )


----------



## gentlegreen (May 24, 2012)

Bloody hell it was hot !
I didn't even put my helmet on going home - saved the bother of taking it off later and messing up the strap by hanging it over my handlebar. I should have put my sun hat on though. 

Left my camera on my desk so missed Youtubing one of the most barking pointless overtakes ever. 

---------------------------------

I've changed my homeward commute because the previous one was threatening to get me killed - which involves me accessing an ASL via a pedestrian crossing, and today I had to get very close to a motorhome whose 60-ish year old driver had slowly driven *just* over the line ... it's been several years since I had a daily ASL to defend.

It's annoying me so much I've even started blogging about it. (unfinished)

This alternative is still a bit messy to be honest and bound to cause confusion with cyclists who should know better trying to use the bus lane stroke car park :-



I was actually holding back for the older guy in red on the road bike.


----------



## a_chap (May 24, 2012)

Mmmm hot weather = V nice cycling (commuting) conditions


----------



## The Boy (May 24, 2012)

Riding home in shorts and tshirt at 10pm.  No headwind.  Only one twat in a taxi passing me with only inches to my right (even though the outside lane was empty, natch).  Lovely day for commuting.


----------



## Crispy (May 25, 2012)

Glorious sunshine, nobody tried to cut me up, and a lady with a magnificent bottom rode in front of me for 2 miles.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 25, 2012)

Hot weather's unfortunately brought out all sorts of idiots. On the way home it seems I inadvertently inserted myself into a convoy of luxury cars and the last one was prepared to die / kill to avoid the indignity of being slightly delayed by a middle-aged chap on a pushbike on his way to the pub doing 15MPH.



Sadly there were also rather a lot of would-be Audi drivers on the railway path too ...

Never mind - off out into the countryside with some like-minded souls over the weekend.


----------



## a_chap (May 25, 2012)

Have realised that blue skies and warm, sunny conditions bring the very worst out in drivers.


----------



## The Boy (May 25, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Have realised that blue skies and warm, sunny conditions bring the very worst out in drivers.


 
the first day of sunshine a week or so back I thought everyone was remarkably friendly and tolerant on the roads.  After a few days of summer and I have to largely agree with the above.  My favourite was the guy in the convertible Merc with the roof down (at night?  Really?) absolutely ripping it for about 100m between lights.  Muppet.


----------



## swampy (May 25, 2012)

*My personal Addison Lee road block*


----------



## gentlegreen (May 26, 2012)

swampy said:


> *My personal Addison Lee road block*


What do you reckon the story was there ?


----------



## Ponyutd (May 26, 2012)




----------



## swampy (May 26, 2012)

don't know, he didn't seem to be intoxicated or in distress. As I approached he said "you may pass"...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 26, 2012)

Perhaps a disgruntled  Hackney carriage driver ...


----------



## swampy (May 26, 2012)

smidsy, and yeah the warm weather seems to have fried some  motorists brains!


----------



## a_chap (May 26, 2012)

swampy said:


> smidsy, and yeah the warm weather seems to have fried some motorists brains!



I cannot believe you simply said "Nice one". Me, I'd have excercised my entire knowledge of robust Anglo Saxon at them.


----------



## Blagsta (May 26, 2012)

Yeah, that was very restrained.  I'd have kicked the car at the very least!


----------



## a_chap (May 26, 2012)

Intend to go for a 100ish mile trundle tomorrow. Suspect I'll need to drink my entire body weight in sports drinks to keep me from dehydrating...


----------



## The Boy (May 26, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Intend to go for a 100ish mile trundle tomorrow. Suspect I'll need to drink my entire body weight in sports drinks to keep me from dehydrating...


 
Dude, 100 miles is in way a 'trundle'. That's about a month's riding for me


----------



## Onket (May 26, 2012)

The 'nice one' is what makes that clip. Love it!


----------



## swampy (May 26, 2012)

a_chap said:


> I cannot believe you simply said "Nice one". Me, I'd have excercised my entire knowledge of robust Anglo Saxon at them.


heh
I save my wrath for drivers who either purposely endanger me or toot there tooter at me. This driver was a genuine smidsy, was just not paying attention. That kind of driver scares me the most as there is fuck all you can do about them i.e. hard to predict and hard to avoid.


----------



## a_chap (May 26, 2012)

The Boy said:


> Dude, 100 miles is in way a 'trundle'. That's about a month's riding for me


 
Heh. You should join me when I go for a 350+ mile weekend ride


----------



## a_chap (May 27, 2012)

Just got back. 125 miles in glorious sunshine


----------



## gentlegreen (May 27, 2012)

Just back from a weekend's camping - only about 30 miles each way and no serious hills, but I'm wiped out. I suppose the camping kit made it the equivalent of 50, perhaps the  bonkers hot weather was a factor, but I kept myself hydrated. I actually dropped off the back towards the end and almost got lost. I can almost imagine what the doc would say if I explained I couldn't keep up with a bunch of people I should have been able to ....


----------



## stavros (May 27, 2012)

Ouch. Not too far this morning, but I arrive back dripping in sweat, and I fear my many freckles will be a lot more pronounced tomorrow morning.


----------



## The Boy (May 27, 2012)

For some reason these days I trvel faster coming home than going to work.  Even with the hill at the end.  Quite bizarre.  I'm down on the drops and everything.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 28, 2012)

The Boy said:


> For some reason these days I trvel faster coming home than going to work. Even with the hill at the end. Quite bizarre. I'm down on the drops and everything.


Nutrition ?
It's always been the same for me - but then I cycle on empty in the mornings ...


----------



## ringo (May 28, 2012)

Disaster today. Brand new rear inner tube was flat so pulled it out and put another in before leaving. Halfway to work that tube went bang, one inch split near the valve. Put another spare in, but somehow my chain got half twisted in my derailleur. Grabbed it with both hands and managed to twist it straight, only to find I'd gone the wrong way and put a full twist in the chain 

Walked home, took the chain apart with a chain tool, got it back together straight, pumped up tyre and cycled to work. 2 hours instead of the usual 25 minutes


----------



## gentlegreen (May 28, 2012)

(((ringo)))

No mechanical probs, but I was seriously knackered after the weekend's exertions.


----------



## ringo (May 28, 2012)

My mate at work decided I needed a break from my bike & has just given me the keys to his Bianchi carbon framed roady. I've made some adjustments to the saddle & stem and reckon it'll fit me right now. Looking forward to riding home now instead of bristling at the thought


----------



## The Boy (May 28, 2012)

I've started sizing up new road bikes.  I'm supposed to be saving up to move


----------



## colacubes (May 28, 2012)

Bloody hell.  That was not a fun cycle.  Boiling hot and windy as fuck.  On the plus side I missed the thunder which is on it's way, on the minus side I'm dripping with sweat


----------



## a_chap (May 28, 2012)

Bike sheds at work today show evidence of the recent Bike Scheme scheme - lots of new shiny bikes. And mine, 14 years old and showing its age a bit. Weather gorgeous though.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 28, 2012)

It was just cool enough for me to set off from work wearing my helmet, and so much crap happened on the way home I was glad to keep it on. This hot weather has sent people doolally.
Dangerous and pointless overtake and car door :-



Then 3 instances of "you're only a cyclist, get out of my way" including a small white van driver who then aggressively reversed in my direction. (I must get a rear camera fitted - I might have got the company name).



I must get my spiels more practiced, but it's difficult in the heat of the moment when you're engaged in an athletic activity.


----------



## Geri (May 28, 2012)

I almost got run off the road by a woman in a burkha, or whatever those things are called where you can only see the eyes. I swear it was obstructing her vision, although she should have been able to see me because I was actually in front of her to begin with! 

Then when I got home, I was called a belligerent and dangerous cyclist by my dearly beloved.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 28, 2012)

Geri said:


> Then when I got home, I was called a belligerent and dangerous cyclist by my dearly beloved.


Gawd, I never had Butchers down as a disciple of Clarkson. 

Does the "class" / ethnicity of the driver make a difference ?


----------



## Daniel (May 28, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> It was just cool enough for me to set off from work wearing my helmet, and so much crap happened on the way home I was glad to keep it on. This hot weather has sent people doolally.
> Dangerous and pointless overtake and car door :-




What was wrong with the U turn?

I've been looking in this thread quite a bit recently, and I really don't know how you people do it!

So many people are impatient and aggressive, quite shocking but interesting to watch your videos


----------



## gentlegreen (May 28, 2012)

Daniel said:


> What was wrong with the U turn?


 
It just underlined the stupidity of all that preceded it ...
I have the perfect rural / suburban commute, but still get all these nutjobs struggling to make it as dangerous and unpleasant as riding in traffic.

Overall though, with 30-odd years of experience I manage to stay safe and mostly enjoy it 
Doesn't stop me wanting to be part of changing things though...


----------



## Geri (May 28, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Gawd, I never had Butchers down as a disciple of Clarkson.
> 
> Does the "class" / ethnicity of the driver make a difference ?


 
I didn't say anything about her class or ethnicity, did I? There are white Muslims too, you know.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 28, 2012)

Geri said:


> I didn't say anything about her class or ethnicity, did I? There are white Muslims too, you know.


oops... 

Actually my current quest for sun protection is pushing me in that direction - though it'd be one of the less radical jobbies...


----------



## a_chap (May 28, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> oops...
> 
> Actually my current quest for sun protection is pushing me in that direction - though it'd be one of the less radical jobbies...


 
My Sunday ride in *lots* of sunshine meant I wore a long-sleeved cycling jersey. Today there's a tanned part on each of my wrists at the gap between my gloves and the sleeves. When this cropped up in conversation with one of my office colleagues she said she'd noticed them earlier and assumed they were rope burns...! 

I really must ask her out


----------



## gentlegreen (May 29, 2012)

Flipping 'eck this cycling lark is catching on in that thar London :-



The Bristol to Bath Railway path is also getting a bit crowded - though thankfully mostly the other side to me - but it's narrow...


----------



## Crispy (May 29, 2012)

CS7 makes up most of my commute and that video is pretty typical of a good weather day now.


----------



## ringo (May 29, 2012)

That stretch was absolutely rammed with cyclists this morning, 2 weeks ago you could have the road to yourself.


----------



## Onket (May 29, 2012)

The bike shed was very full when I arrived at work today.

I think I need to elongate my commute, it seems too short these days.


----------



## Crispy (May 29, 2012)

ringo said:


> That stretch was absolutely rammed with cyclists this morning, 2 weeks ago you could have the road to yourself.


Every summer, the surge gets bigger.


----------



## colacubes (May 29, 2012)

Crispy said:


> CS7 makes up most of my commute and that video is pretty typical of a good weather day now.


 
Yep.  I happened to have to leave work at 4pm yesterday and it was absolute bliss riding home in a quiet cycle lane at that time


----------



## Daniel (May 29, 2012)

Saw a cyclist nearly get completely wiped out again late afternoon.

Large box van going along Kingsland, cyclist in bus lane, Van indicated rather early tbf, but cyclist was quite close, I thought christ I hope his seen that cyclist, he then slowed down quite a bit and I thought he was going to let the cyclist past, the cyclist proceeded to undertake and then the van proceeded to turn left!

Cyclist took evasive action as the van continued to turn left, the van only realising the cyclist was still undertaking when he was basically at the front of the van, missed the back of his bike by a few inches.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 29, 2012)

I haz started a blog to take the strain off Urbanz a bit.

My first entry relates to a half mile section of my commute which has been causing me problems over the past few years - especially with recent major road changes. I find it rather depressing that if I have trouble with it with 35 years of experience on two wheels, how the hell could I suggest it to others ?

http://suburbanbristolcyclist.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/shame-of-portage-for-vehicular-cyclist.html

I am being forced to get off my bike and use a light-controlled crossing - not so bad when you're crossing an A road on a Sunday run, but shocking that I need to do it to cross a near-suburban high street.


----------



## weepiper (May 29, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I am being forced to get off my bike and use a light-controlled crossing - not so bad when you're crossing an A road on a Sunday run, but shocking that I need to do it to cross a near-suburban high street.


 
I have to do this at the end of my trip back from work to pick up the kids - I used to do a right turn into the school gate until the time a bus decided to squeeze through between the stationary me (lit up like a Christmas tree with two back lights even though it was only dusk, reflective bits on jacket/bag/gloves/ankle bands) in the middle of the road and the railings to the left rather than waiting, and clipped my back wheel, nearly knocking me off into the oncoming traffic. Now I ride a little bit further up the road and press the button for the pelican crossing, wait and walk across and back down which adds an annoying amount of time onto the journey. But it's better than being dead.


----------



## The Boy (May 30, 2012)

weepiper said:


> I have to do this at the end of my trip back from work to pick up the kids - I used to do a right turn into the school gate until the time a bus decided to squeeze through between the stationary me (lit up like a Christmas tree with two back lights even though it was only dusk, reflective bits on jacket/bag/gloves/ankle bands) in the middle of the road and the railings to the left rather than waiting, and clipped my back wheel, nearly knocking me off into the oncoming traffic. Now I ride a little bit further up the road and press the button for the pelican crossing, wait and walk across and back down which adds an annoying amount of time onto the journey. But it's better than being dead.


 
Was that a First Bus?  If not a letter to Lothian Busses would be a good idea.  They tend to take these things fairly seriously.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 30, 2012)

I think today's homeward theme was patronisation.

I consciously left my helmet off because it was a nice day, but also to see if showing my advanced age made any difference to how I was treated.

---------------------------

The first thing that happened was that over the course of 0.2 miles and 44 seconds I apparently inconvenienced a following cager by let's say 20 seconds - I was doing about 15MPH and the speed limit is 30.



I was forced to block an overtake to protect a gutter-hugging cyclist on the other side - after which much beeping ensued.

Thereafter quite a civilised journey home.



On the way home I have to deal with a junction where I can't see cars coming from my left, so have to wait for the lights to change to red - and then wait some more because the motons take the p*ss with the red lights.

This evening I twice had drivers coming from my right trying to beep me across when it was surely obvious that I would have to wait for traffic I couldn't see or end up stuck in front of them ... I've done this almost every working day for 25 years ..
I'm not sure whether they were just sympathetic or assumed I was inexperienced because I rode a bike - perhaps a 50 year old still riding a bike demonstrates special incompetence but it worries me that they couldn't think it through from my perspective ...

I doubtless think too much about these things ...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 31, 2012)

A bit of sunshine would have been nice, but the merest hint of rain and there were far fewer cyclists this morning. 
Also the roads weren't jammed-up - school holiday ?
On balance I would have preferred a slightly crisper spring morning than a muggy one.


----------



## Onket (May 31, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> A bit of sunshine would have been nice, but the merest hint of rain and there were far fewer cyclists this morning.


 
Yep, loads of room in the bike shed at work today here too.


----------



## a_chap (May 31, 2012)

Our bike sheds are just as full. No rain so far but I've brought a rain cape just in case.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 1, 2012)

Two days, nothing of consequence to report. 

I may have to start reporting my own misdemeanours ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 1, 2012)

A motorist was very nice to me on the way home. 



Once again I wasn't wearing my helmet - perhaps it's the grey hair ...


----------



## swampy (Jun 1, 2012)

wow, that is polite!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 1, 2012)

I just had to look back at previous footage to see if it was someone I'd confronted before.


----------



## stavros (Jun 2, 2012)

A good ride this morning, going out to the motorway bridge (Bristol) which I hadn't done before. However, I fell victim yet again to my fear of overtaking proper cyclists, i.e. others on road bikes. I have this weird paranoia that I'll look like an arrogant twat if I do overtake them, and fear they'll catch and retake me. I was going at a very pedestrian rate for about a mile behind someone this morning.

I know, it's weird, but the rest of the ride was good.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 2, 2012)

Always difficult to get the measure of other people you don't know over unfamiliar terrain in what isn't a race - i.e. you don't know how far they've come or have left to travel ... at the end of the day we all have our different strengths and need to let rip for our bit...
Being a fat middle-aged bloke on a bike with fat tyres, it's fairly academic, though occasionally I'll have light-hearted fun with a roadie - always nice to surprise them a little - I can sprint a bit ....but it takes me an hour / 10 miles to be anything like warmed-up, so it's a rare occurrence.

Sunshine being a bit lacking, I trundled down the railway path to my usual spot where I had a decent chill and sprinted back in sections with another nap 4 miles from home - never exceeded 18MPH - wasn't fully up for it ...


----------



## a_chap (Jun 2, 2012)

stavros said:


> ...I fell victim yet again to my fear of overtaking proper cyclists, i.e. others on road bikes. I have this weird paranoia that I'll look like an arrogant twat if I do overtake them, and fear they'll catch and retake me...


 
I have the opposite problem. Whenever I see a cyclist ahead I Have To Overtake Them. And then I Have To Stay Ahead. I sometimes wish I wasn't like that because it's a strategy which knackers the hell out of me and still doesn't stop properly fit riders from re-overtaking me either.

I did the same last Sunday when a child overtook me riding a moped. The red mist descended and I caught him, slip-streamed for a while then overtook him. Completely pointless, apart from making him laugh when I went past, because as soon as we got to the next hill he inevitably went by me again.

-sigh-


----------



## stavros (Jun 3, 2012)

Being the fair-weather pussy that I am, I didn't have the same problem this morning. Tomorrow looks to be better though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 3, 2012)

It's only been the odd shower today so it was just a trip to the shops for essentials such as hummus and falafel ..
Hopefully tomorrow will be more favourable for some meadow-chilling - narrow window of sunshine though according to the met office and Tuesday even wetter - so I'll have to set off early...


----------



## stavros (Jun 4, 2012)

Another good ride, heading over the Avon on the motorway bridge, which I didn't realise until this week had a cycle/footpath alongside. Then up a very short steep hill in Pill, and then flying downhill towards Ashton Gate. That's the best descent I've found since moving to Bristol.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 5, 2012)

stavros said:


> Another good ride, heading over the Avon on the motorway bridge, which I didn't realise until this week had a cycle/footpath alongside. Then up a very short steep hill in Pill, and then flying downhill towards Ashton Gate. That's the best descent I've found since moving to Bristol.


You'd definitely need a tougher bike to use the alternative - the Pill path ..


----------



## stavros (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh I know. I wasn't even going to attempt the path route. Plus, keeping onroad meant I could take the Ashton Gate hill at full pelt.

I got flashed by the 30mph sign this morning too.


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 5, 2012)

stavros said:


> A good ride this morning, going out to the motorway bridge (Bristol) which I hadn't done before. However, I fell victim yet again to my fear of overtaking proper cyclists, i.e. others on road bikes. I have this weird paranoia that I'll look like an arrogant twat if I do overtake them, and fear they'll catch and retake me. I was going at a very pedestrian rate for about a mile behind someone this morning.
> 
> I know, it's weird, but the rest of the ride was good.


 
Often I'll say hello when overtaking / being overtook. Saying something along the lines of lets use each others slip stream and give each other a lift.  We may well end up racing but I find this helps to make it good natured - you can also figure out if the other person wants some space depending on their reply.

Getting a lift in a slipstream means that to leave someone behind there needs to be a relatively big difference in fitness / speed so invariabley you end up swapping the lead several times anyway.


----------



## Onket (Jun 6, 2012)

My bike is in the shop having the back wheel straightened.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 6, 2012)

My commiserations. I'm building up to having two bikes. I at least now have a couple of spare wheels with a decent amount of wear left in them ...


----------



## Onket (Jun 6, 2012)

It's only today and tomorrow that I am without a bike, I can handle that.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2012)

fine today even though wet
a fair amount of people must be having the week off


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 6, 2012)

Near perfect ride home - if only it had been clear at the start that the rain would stay away so I didn't have to stop and take my coat off for the sunny final mile and a half ...


----------



## Onket (Jun 7, 2012)

I would have been badly soaked going home yesterday. As it was I got pretty wet just going from the bus stop to my front door (about 100m)!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2012)

Could have left the jacket off this morning too.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 7, 2012)

...and just for a change it's raining today.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2012)

It is here now too - quite a big dollop.
Plus I'm at work with what may be gastroenteritis. My colleague has symptoms too ...
I don't feel up to cycling home at the moment ...


----------



## girasol (Jun 7, 2012)

Bit wet this morning but nice - hadn't cycled for a week so was full of beans!  (Despite having some kinda of lurgy, hurty throat and feeling tired), overtook a few peeps on the empty roads.  Journey home will probably be very unpleasant, in heavy rain and a bit windy...


----------



## Onket (Jun 7, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Plus I'm at work with what may be gastroenteritis.


 
I've had that- it's fucking horrible.

Get well soon, mate.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2012)

It's patchy though - feeling cold, occaisional dizzy spells, gaseous emissions - extra bathroom visits, sulphurous burps yesterday  -  not new to me - just not up to any challenging cycle rides ...


----------



## Onket (Jun 7, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> gaseous emissions


 
When I've had it, I could not trust these^ to actually turn out to be what they indicated themselves to be.

:/


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2012)

I may have to stop it at the chemists for some pads


----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2012)

eeeeeww

yeah grim this morn but could be sunny again at home time like yesterday


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2012)

ddraig said:


> yeah grim this morn but could be sunny again at home time like yesterday


 
I hope you cycle home in a North Easterly direction ...
South West for me.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2012)

sort of, mostly north
and only 2 miles anyway


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2012)

Hopefully the wind won't pick up until later though ...


----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2012)

oh it has! big time, very dark, very windy a bit wet out there
leaving soon too


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2012)

It was a bit blowy on the way home, but only a bit of drizzle - and at least the wind is warm. 
I had to stop and take off the leg lag and fleece hat ...


----------



## stavros (Jun 7, 2012)

Bugger, I appear to have a slow rear puncture. I haven't ridden since Tuesday (I'm not a bike commuter, it's just as quick to walk), but I copped a feel of both tyres earlier and the rear's slowly going, erm, flaccid. I'll have to find time to fix it before the weekend.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 8, 2012)

Cycled-in during a convenient lull in the gale - though I was surprised by a *sideways* gust while cycling down my own street that runs north-south  ...
Overdressed again though as the rain probably amounted to less than the sweat induced by donning the rubber trousers ...


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2012)

grrrr
flat tyre
oy bike
wind
rain
killer taxi's
wet


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 8, 2012)

(((ddraig)))


----------



## Onket (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh dear. Hope the flat was sorted fairly quickly.

Windy & rainy ride in for me, but it's good to be back on the bike for the first time in a week.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2012)

well pumped it up, gave it a few mins and it was totally flat
will deal with it tomorrow
so had to take reserve oy bike which is a tank and got a basket!
took me about 3 times as long as normal and thought about turning round and phoning in but made it in end


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 8, 2012)

I had to wear my foul weather headphones because I haven't winterised my new ones, and my stereo image was off-centre.


----------



## swampy (Jun 8, 2012)

awesome tailwind all the way home!


----------



## stavros (Jun 10, 2012)

Bizarre. Tested the "flat" in water on Friday evening and couldn't find a leak, so I refitted it and pumped it up. It was still hard yesterday morning so I went out for a short ride. It stayed hard.

It was still hard this morning, so I went out on a slightly longer ride, which it stayed up for. However, I cop a feel of it a couple of hours later and it's slowly going down again. 

I'll have another inspection in water this afternoon.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 10, 2012)

You should always keep a spare tube. That way you can test the offending tube off the bike.
I can't believe I used to patch them on the side of the road .. and that was in the days when I used under-inflated Michelin World Tours ..


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 10, 2012)

Well ... I'm never going to do long tours at this rate. I'm knackered and I predict I will still feel it tomorrow.
30 easy miles to camp at Wookey Hole on Saturday, 30 miles home today - not a single hill that left me gasping - though I was of course carrying a tent...

Several other people cancelled - which is a shame given the very pleasant weather on Saturday, and pleasant enough today - so it was just the couple leading the ride and me - so conversation was even more awkward than usual - people thrown together via a mutual interest - except I'm really not a cycling nut ...

The food was good at the Hunter's Lodge at Priddy on the way there, but when I asked for veggie food at the site club, it was like something out of the Comic Strip ... "we don't get much call for that around here..."

Frozen in time, that part of the world. We had breakfast this morning in a little cafe in cheddar. A somewhat over-cooked veggie fry-up with Abba playing and the walls surrounded by 50s/60s memorabilia - flashback to my great Aunt and uncle taking us there in the 60s ...
The traffic builds up amazingly on a Sunday morning on account of an important car boot sale ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 11, 2012)

My bike is making a nasty squeak. Previous times it's done that. a crucial bit of metal has subsequently failed.
I noticed it today because I wasn't listening to music.

I even squirted some grease down the suspension fork which was probably a bad idea - I would sooner it locked up solid.

But even though it seems to be coming from the front, I suspect my Brookes saddle ..


----------



## girasol (Jun 12, 2012)

Not one of the best journeys ever, headwind and rain, couldn't ride on my usual gear, had to be one and sometimes two lower. It's usually relatively quiet, compared to rush hour, when I go to work anyway, but today I could actually count the number of cyclists I saw if I wanted to - I think I saw about 20 in total  (and none until I got to Acre Lane)


----------



## golightly (Jun 12, 2012)

I've finally had to invest in waterproof trousers.  I hate the nasty sweaty things, but they're the best option when travelling between appointments.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jun 12, 2012)

I was basically in full winter gear this morning, except shorts rather than tights. I've only done commutes in the last two months and I'm now by no means fit enough for the dun run or summer touring, which is annoying me.


----------



## Onket (Jun 12, 2012)

Fucking grim yesterday, even on the way home after the football with my beer overcoat on.

Slightly less grim today.

Makes the shower at work a delightful experience though, this weather!

ExtraRefined- You doing Dunwich this year? I'd like to do that at some point but am nowhere near ready for this year. Sadly I have been saying that for years.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jun 12, 2012)

I did it last year, but I was doing well over 100 miles a week April-July, since I was seeing someone on the other side of London and rode over there at least once a week. Haven't got enough miles in this year so I won't be doing it.

It's not that hard, very flat even if it is 120 miles, but given that I've only done one ride >50 miles this year it wouldn't be wise.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 12, 2012)

Does that make a difference ?
I do 45 miles a week all year and have been finding my weekend 60 miles over two days (heavily loaded) a struggle - after the hot weekend the other week, I was really suffering the next day.
One of the ride leaders does 90 miles a week and seems to have a lot more in his legs - and he does multi-day tours ..


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 12, 2012)

at myself.

 Flipping heck ..

I took my saddle off to deal with the squeak - half fixed ..
When putting it back on I took the opportunity to raise it half a centimeter.

The difference was significant - probably added a couple of MPH in places - knocked several minutes off a 35 minute commute.

A shame I didn't do it *before* my recent camping weekends ....


----------



## ddraig (Jun 12, 2012)

still learning eh GG!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 12, 2012)

It creeps up on you ... like semi-flat tyres used to for 20 years before I got a proper pump.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 12, 2012)

just imagine if we'd had the internet with forums and youtube then eh!

e2a - fine in this morn, usual red light jumping cars to get to a multi storey. lots of cyclists and good going.
way back good - tourist in cycle lane leading to underpass and had to dodge a few people out boozing as left work late, well 6.30 ish


----------



## girasol (Jun 14, 2012)

Had a Beroca this morning (has lots of vitamin B) before leaving - fully pumped my tyres - and got fastest time ever ever ever to work! It was windy as well! (mostly side/head wind) - 26min18sec! average pace 22.87km/h - total distance 10.03km - not bad for London!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 14, 2012)

I like to take my time in this weather. It's lovely riding along the Regent's canal on sunny, spring mornings.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2012)

great whizz in for me too
loads of people filming in town and then got shouted at by another cyclist sayg that my hi viz wouldn't save me jumping lights


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2012)

wet!! grrr

ace pics of cyclists - Rapha project
anyone seen this dude on their commute?





http://www.rapha.cc/survey


----------



## girasol (Jun 14, 2012)

Just revisiting my times, when I started cycling regularly at the start of 2011, it would take me 33 mins to get to work and 42 mins on the way back (it's uphill ish on way back).  About 16 months later, and it takes, on average, 28 mins there and, what a change, 30 mins back, even less on a good day.  Smart phones have their good uses!!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2012)

nice one, big difference


----------



## The Boy (Jun 15, 2012)

Think I've knackered my brakes in the process of replacing front pads.   at self


----------



## weepiper (Jun 15, 2012)

The Boy said:


> Think I've knackered my brakes in the process of replacing front pads.  at self


 
*slap* fanny 

what you done? Pics etc.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 15, 2012)

Think I've busted barrel adjuster thingumy. i can still stop fine and shiz. Just doesn't feel right.

eta:  will have a chance to fiddle properly tomorrow.  Basically got confused about the time and realised I was running late so just had to fuck off to work and hope I didn't die.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 15, 2012)

The Boy said:


> just had to fuck off to work and hope I didn't die.


 
 You were still probably safer than the hipster fix-push eejit that came in today on his bike ballet bike with no brakes


----------



## The Boy (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, yeah. I did check my brakes properly before leaving to make sure I could stop . 

Oh, and I just googled "bike ballet bike".  A little bit of my soul died


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2012)

I think I'm supposed to use copper grease on the adjusters of my BB7s, but I'm nervous of getting grease anywhere near my brakes ..


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2012)

Sunday is "Bristol's Biggest Bike Ride".

Not only was that day last year the only day wet enough to deter me from riding my bike, a van managed to crash on the theoretically closed Avonmouth road that all the rides start on thus cancelling the whole thing ...

Anyway I've signed up for the second hardest one.
I might well have gone for the 38 miler, except that because all the rides start off in the same direction, what is normally a do-able climb followed by a pleasant tree-lined descent over "Brockley Combe" is now a veritable mountain stage. 

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/36854948/

I don't suppose any local Urbanz are taking part. ?


----------



## stavros (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm going to do it I think. Probably the long one, because the others are either a bit short or have off-road bits. It's meant to be dry, but probably still blowing a fecking hurricane like this morning. I did a bit of it in reverse this morning, coming the other way over the Avonmouth bridge.

I'll head down there for about 9am I reckon.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 16, 2012)

This time I'll agree with you - the Pill path is truly off-road - especially after rain.
I'm amazed at the skinny bikes some people use on it.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 16, 2012)

Came about ten cm from getting taken out by a car pulling out in front of me.  The really odd thing is I just before she pulled out I was pretty sure we made I contact so she must have know I was there.  Mad old dick.


----------



## stavros (Jun 17, 2012)

How did it go for you GG? I did the long one in the end, taking almost exactly 2.5 hours, although I wasn't exactly busting my balls to fly round. There weren't any really tricky hills, comparable to the Beacon on the LtoB. The supposed climb just after the feed station wasn't much to be honest. I overtook a lot of people on that, as did the slightly prickish bloke behind me hanging on my back wheel.

My front brake also seems fucked, not engaging with the rim to any great effect. I only realised this coming through Clevedon, so the big descent after Brockley was, ahem, exciting.

I had a brief 5 minute rest at the finish before cycling home, but that was a mistake. I'd pretty much breezed round the whole course, but my legs had seemingly gone to sleep in that 5 minutes and even Park Street was a bit of a struggle.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 17, 2012)

Did the Bristol to Portishead ride - not a social event .... 33 fairly steady miles ...
In Portishead there was also a triathlon going on - so tempting to go for a swim. 
Then there were some poor chaps at Pill who mistook us for another ride - they were trying to get to Wales, almost followed us to Bristol. 
I got home before 1pm, sun shining and feeling un-sated, so I grabbed some supplies and headed off down the railway path, had a chill out and headed back - still found enough in my legs to have fun with a skinny young chap who overtook me on a skinny bike just as we got to Staple Hill tunnel - my home run ..... he caught up with me a mile and a half later, but it's always a laugh to wind 'em up (balding, grey haired, fat bloke on a mountain bike with basket and panniers ...)
I'll pay for it later.
So 54 miles today and I didn't hang about.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 17, 2012)

Feed station ?. 
I was slightly tempted to pop into Waitrose ...
Portishead is horrid by the way - shared pavements and the BMW drivers clearly expect all cyclists to be on them at all times - riding sedately ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 18, 2012)

Got half way to work before I noticed I was on my big front sprocket. 
So maybe I wasn't quite as knackered as I'd originally thought after yesterday's exertions ..

Then I did the full Schleck on a downhill - wrapped my chain right round the pedal blade. I may fit my new chain just in case I damaged it.

Then this fresh-faced young woman left me for dead on the final steep hill - wearing daps and riding a sit up and beg with the handlebar almost at chin-height.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 18, 2012)

great ride in today and loads of bikes about

faster with pumped tyres and seat raised too!


----------



## girasol (Jun 19, 2012)

Left 15 mins later than usual (forgot to set the alarm and kept dreaming an alarm was going off ) - OMG, that was intense!  Was surprised to see it took the same amount of time despite there being three times more cyclists and cars around - probably because I got such an adrenalin rush I was cycling fast to get away from the madness


----------



## ddraig (Jun 19, 2012)

yeah
massive difference in edginess 15/20 mins earlier
i usally leave after 9 to avoid it

lush day and commute again, had to lose hat!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2012)

Got in without throwing the chain. Had to take my helmet of towards the end it was so sunny.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 19, 2012)

Got dragged half of the way to work by the slipstream of the X68 express bus (which doesn't make any stops between croydon and waterloo). Nice gentle start to my week


----------



## The Boy (Jun 19, 2012)

Beautiful day for cycling.  Sun was out, slight cool breeze but not enough to make the ride any harder etc.

Unfortunately my wages are now five days late so I had to bus it to/from work so that I could clear my stuff from out of the shop.  Not going back until I'm paid so hopefully the next couple of days are just as nice


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2012)

"Allowed myself" to be overtaken by a petite young woman on a mountain bike - at least this one was properly set up.

(I'm saving myself for some sprints tomorrow evening.)

Only real fly in the ointment was Mr. fat fuck corner-cutter.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 20, 2012)

Got overtaken on the hill by a young female _*runner*_ this morning. 

Then this happened :-



I need to develop the habit of shouting "you should have sounded your siren !" or somesuch ..


----------



## ddraig (Jun 20, 2012)

on the way home last night as a light changed to green i heard a beep beep behind me
then my younger brother whizzed past 
so had to and did catch him even tho he has 10yrs on me and no rucksack 

so nice this morn that i took it slow


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 20, 2012)

Summer solstice - today is the longest day of the year and I was planning to take a 17 mile detour on the way home ..
No sun here 

I'll see how I feel when I get to the decision point - slight south-easterly will at least blow me home ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh well, did my extra miles. Really wasn't on form, but I made decent progress on the way back and ended with a decent sprint...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 21, 2012)

Is it a rational choice to have your saddle set painfully low ?
Obviously BMXers have no choice, and it's reccomended for children learning to ride, but last night I couldn't resist pointing it out to someone as it looked like she probably rode several miles a day like that.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 21, 2012)

Got home before the rain properly started - in fact I could probably have left off the overly-warm jacket.
They say that there's a speck of dust at the heart of every raindrop, but in my case it felt like a red ant.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 21, 2012)

so it finally happened! got hit by a car that jumped a red light
quite rainy so had i hat and hood on watched one car jump the red light as they tend to do on that road, only to wait in a q about 20/30 yds away, so i pulled off as it was green and didn't couldn't see the wanker properly jumping the red and he clipped me a bit. 
very slowly, didn't get hurt or come off and bike ok

after a bit of shouting from me and at least one pedestrian he pulled over got out and was curiously calmly waiting for the police. at first i thought he was offering me out from across the road motioning for me to come over.
pedestrian said he'd be a witness etc.
told the offender that i was fine and not calling the police. got a couple of pics tho.

lucky that it was 5.30 rush hour and raining so was going slow, could have been a lot worse.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 21, 2012)

Must have been an illusion - only cyclists jump red lights ....


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 21, 2012)

ddraig said:


> so it finally happened! got hit by a car that jumped a red light
> quite rainy so had i hat and hood on watched one car jump the red light as they tend to do on that road, only to wait in a q about 20/30 yds away, so i pulled off as it was green and didn't couldn't see the wanker properly jumping the red and he clipped me a bit.
> very slowly, didn't get hurt or come off and bike ok
> 
> ...


 
Should've said he'd damager your bike, but you'd be prepared to accept fifty pounds from him there and then in exchange for not calling the police.


----------



## golightly (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice not having to contend with the wall of buses at the Aldwych.  I, for one, support our comrades in their struggle.


----------



## fjydj (Jun 22, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Must have been an illusion - only cyclists jump red lights ....


 
like buses, heres another one




lights are green fully at 28" but the red light jumping bus isnt even halfway through the junction...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2012)

At least some blame on her side though. Presumably she'd had bad experiences getting through there hence being so far forward and so quick off the mark. I would hope I would have checked to my right if I'd been her - though I don't do what she did.
Though as I get older I'm beginning to resent having to use traffic light changes as a cue for an Olymic (*TM*) sprint ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2012)

Wrapped the chain around my pedal crank at an inopportune moment - will have to see if I can adjust the limit screw and still get onto the big cog - I was showing off. 

I'm getting rather too good at getting the rag ready that I always carry, then wetting my hands before I begin.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jun 22, 2012)

Managed a no-unclip ride in this morning


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 22, 2012)

Cycling south through London was a windy slow mission this morning.
But hardly any buses, and no rain


----------



## hiccup (Jun 22, 2012)

Cycling into the wind is a thankless task. I tire of it.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 22, 2012)

hiccup said:


> Cycling into the wind is a thankless task. I tire of it.


the worst part is that 9/10 times the wind will have changed direction when its time to go back home


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2012)

It was OK to "tack" with this morning ..
I'll be up against it going home.


----------



## hiccup (Jun 22, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> the worst part is that 9/10 times the wind will have changed direction when its time to go back home


The wind is a bastard, basically.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2012)

That was a real struggle. Even without my flappy coat, I struggled to get a meaningful sprint in at the end of my ride. 
I also instinctively stuck two fingers up at some premature overtakers squeezing a cyclist on their side of the road - I doubt they understood.
The other cyclist shouldn't have been riding in the gutter ...


----------



## stavros (Jun 23, 2012)

A dodgy ride to the bike shop, downhill without a front brake, but worth it as they showed me how to fix it myself, and only charged me for the allum key I bought. I'll definitely get out further tomorrow if, as the forecast says, it's dry.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 23, 2012)

Have just received an e-mail from singleTrackBikes.co.uk saying...




> Your order has now been dispatched today.​
> 20120122112129-0X1W2 placed Sunday 22 January 2012​​


​ 
​​​And then, wonderfully...



> Did we give a good service? Please leave feedback for us in one or more of the following places:


----------



## stavros (Jun 24, 2012)

A decent ride, although heading along Portway (Bristol) was a bit draining with the wind.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 24, 2012)

I had a lazy, punctuated ride to Bath and back with a fair bit of lying down in the sun. Sort of got into the zone on the way back, and had some fun sprinting past some kids on road bikes, but my emotional state held me back from the pain barrier ...

Still, the main object was to stay out in the sun and away from home for as long as possible - a shame I couldn't think of a reason to stay out even longer as it's very sunny now ...


----------



## ddraig (Jun 25, 2012)

a fucking ambulance, an AMBULANCE jumped the same red light i got knocked by the other day this morning
and no it wasn't on a call and was more a minibus jobby with old fogeys in


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 25, 2012)

ddraig said:


> a fucking ambulance, an AMBULANCE jumped the same red light i got knocked by the other day this morning
> and no it wasn't on a call and was more a minibus jobby with old fogeys in


I had a close overtake by one of those a while back. I bet they wish they were allowed to drive real ambulances ... I used to routinely encounter NHS logistics vans being driven badly too ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 25, 2012)

Thought it might have been the last chance for a sunny ride home for a bit so I set off helmetless ..
In terms of video-worthy clips, it's balanced about 50/50 between the motons and the fair weather cyclists.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jun 25, 2012)

NEW PB MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 26, 2012)

Been feeling queazy all day, had to have a squirt of sudafed so I could breathe properly, neck glands up a bit ...
.. but I went like a rocket on the way home.
The ride was spoiled not by the light drizzle - though it messed up my videoing, but by some completely insane driving.
I was doing over 20MPH (camera dropping a lot of frames) when this tosser felt he *had* to overtake into the path of an oncoming vehicle :-


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 27, 2012)

I walked into the building this morning and it occurred to me that much as it's starting to feel like we're making inroads into the "bicycles are toys" culture, I almost wished cycling hadn't taken off like it has - much less of a caché these days - even for the over-50s ...


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jun 27, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I walked into the building this morning and it occurred to me that much as it's starting to feel like we're making inroads into the "bicycles are toys" culture, I almost wished cycling hadn't taken off like it has - much less of a caché these days - even for the over-50s ...


 
HIPSTER!

Also, http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/print/2012/07/hell-on-wheels/9008/



> If I’d ever cycled to save the environment, I might be joyous that so many Londoners are following in my low-carbon tracks. Instead, I’m resentful. My territory has been invaded. Cycling used to be contemplative, solitary, but lately I’m apt to get drafted by members of my “community” into an impromptu race to the death even on weary slogs home at 3 a.m. And now, to my horror, a “Summer of Cycling” campaign timed to coincide with the Olympic season aims to _double_—again!—the number of bikes on British roads by October 2012. Oh, no! No, no, no! Whereas each cyclist is encouraged to convert one friend, I actively discourage anyone considering biking in the capital: “It’s _much_ too dangerous,” I say. “Breathing all that exhaust, too—_terrible_ for you.” Trashing cycling with a bike bag slung over my shoulder, I get some funny looks.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 27, 2012)

Pffft. Bring it on. I know who I'm going to try and convert


----------



## extra dry (Jun 27, 2012)

that is nuts driving, get the number plate to the cops, he/she will kill someone driving like that


----------



## golightly (Jun 27, 2012)

Yesterday morning I remembered why I don't cycle down the Walworth Road.    Much faster and safer down the back streets.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 27, 2012)

golightly said:


> Yesterday morning I remembered why I don't cycle down the Walworth Road.  Much faster and safer down the back streets.


Horrible isn't it. I always used to go Camberwell New Road and Kennington Park Road, even though it added 1/2 a mile on. I suppose you'd go through Burgess Park?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 27, 2012)

extra dry said:


> that is nuts driving, get the number plate to the cops, he/she will kill someone driving like that


To be fair, it's very mild compared to what I see on other people's videos. What pisses me off is that it's basically a rural / Über-suburban commute and they spoil it for me.


----------



## golightly (Jun 27, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Horrible isn't it. I always used to go Camberwell New Road and Kennington Park Road, even though it added 1/2 a mile on. I suppose you'd go through Burgess Park?


 
I normally go down Portland Street and past East Street market, but I decided to cycle down Walworth Road as I had just come from Kings College Hospital, which was a mistake.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 27, 2012)

Almost without incident, reasonable amount in my legs ...when I left it was quite murky, but the sun came out later -  I could possibly have fitted in one of my 17 mile diversions - wouldn't have had to feel a bit guilty for using a busy railway path for my sprint finish.
.. though I had a sneezing fit as soon as I arrived home and I'm so bunged up I'll be looking for the sudafed spray in a bit.


----------



## Onket (Jun 27, 2012)

Week off last week, visiting France. Back on the bike yesterday, completely forgot my helmet but had a nice ride. No aches, etc.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 27, 2012)

Way too warm for helmets anyway. I'm sure I get more respect without one.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 27, 2012)

Music blaring, lads hanging out the window, spliff smoke trailing white van cut me up on Elephant and Castle. Loads of space to swerve, so no danger, but christ. Assholes!


----------



## weepiper (Jun 27, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Way too warm for helmets anyway. I'm sure I get more respect without one.


 
See I don't get this. I'm of the opinion that either you wear a helmet _every single time_ you get on a bike (me, btw) or you don't bother at all. What's the point? Are you any more likely to get knocked off by a homicidal idiot on a cool day?


----------



## weepiper (Jun 27, 2012)

I got so knobbed off with the unnecessarily selfish road positioning of a queue of cars at the lights this morning that I hopped off my bike, swung it up on its back wheel and walked it through til there was space to ride again.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 27, 2012)

I'll wear it if I need to wear a hat anyway - I always start my morning commute wearing it, but as soon as the sweat starts running down my face off it comes.

I suppose it depends on the commute. If I was commuting fast in traffic it would be different.
I have close encounters with all of a dozen cars on a very busy day and I make sure they overtake me properly.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 27, 2012)

weepiper said:


> I got so knobbed off with the unnecessarily selfish road positioning of a queue of cars at the lights this morning that I hopped off my bike, swung it up on its back wheel and walked it through til there was space to ride again.


Neat bit of portage - we forget sometimes that it's an option.
I particularly like actually getting off and pushing it along the pavement and still beating the traffic.
I'm so glued to my saddle and pedals these days I find myself in awe of walkers for their patience, but especially of runners ...


----------



## a_chap (Jun 27, 2012)

On a hot day a cotton cycling cap under a helmet actually makes me feel cooler due to the forced evaporation of sweat.

Looks pretty silly tho.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 27, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Looks pretty silly tho.


all proper cycling attire does tbf..


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 28, 2012)

The thermometer said 21 degrees so I cycled all the way in helmetless.

Grey power FTW


----------



## Crispy (Jun 28, 2012)

Sweltering


----------



## girasol (Jun 28, 2012)

yeah, incredibly humid!!!!

There's a new white bike on my route  

This one is here: http://goo.gl/maps/CgyY
(Poynders Road, by the zebra crossing, there have been flowers there for a while and I wonder if that's why the put a cycle lane on the pavement...)


----------



## ddraig (Jun 28, 2012)

day off yesterday from what i reckon was food poisoning!
real struggle today, bleurgh

oh and in quite obvious news, Cardiff is the most dangerous place to cycle in Wales!! 
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/cardif...s-place-in-wales-for-cyclists-91466-31271388/
really surprised with it being the capital city all densley populated like 
true about the lip service to cycling city and still crap provision


----------



## a_chap (Jun 28, 2012)

Jesus. Glad I'm not commuting by bike today. Just had a sustained and humungous thunder storm in sunny Worcestershire*

(* serving suggestion only. Not always sunny)


----------



## golightly (Jun 28, 2012)

Nearly wiped out by a Foxtons mini turning left across my path and then suddenly changing their mind.  Oh well...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Pleasant evening so did a detour on the way home and got some sprinting in .. opted for about 5 fewer miles than usual ... at the end of the day it's exercise and whatever I have left in my legs a mile from home I can burn up in the final sprint...
Thankfully there weren't any serious racing contenders so I was able to just enjoy the kinaesthesia - musical accompaniment this evening was Aphex Twin's "Selected Ambient Works" and I could fancy a bit of a dance to wind down - got a bit of funky house on the go now.....


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 29, 2012)

That was fun. On turning into a rural train station at the top of a rail bridge (I had to go slow to do this turn) a car stopped, driver leant over and shouted



> "Wanker"


 
I looked at him and replied with a line I had previously prepared should an opportunity arise to use it:



> "Yes. And you are a coward"


 
He drove off! 

The incident left me bemused. It was a beautiful sunny afternoon, quiet roads and I was doing nothing wrong. I'm glad I don't understand some people.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 29, 2012)

Nearly hit a lemming pedestrian. Skidded and took a tumble (nothing serious) and went "fuck!". The lemming said "mind your language" 

Waiting at a pedestrian crossing that's also a shared-space cyclists crossing. The traffic is stationary and the lights further on are red. Yet still, a taxi calmly drives right into the middle of the crossing, pissing off peds and cyclists alike. I wasn't the only one making my opinion known


----------



## golightly (Jun 29, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Nearly hit a lemming pedestrian. Skidded and took a tumble (nothing serious) and went "fuck!". The lemming said "mind your language"


 
For some reason pedestrians appear to be particularly suicidal at the crossing at the north end of Russell Square.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 30, 2012)

Had to get out in spite of the rain. I got a bit wet on the way back, nearly dried-off, then annoyingly the rain came on again just before I got home - so ended up damp again. 

I wanted to give my new chain an airing. Luckily this time I seem to have got it on early enough before the cassette got too worn. Hanging it alongside the replacement you could see it was worn ...

Brooks Saddle is up the creek - just as I've got it broken in - the tensioner screw is bent and the saddle definitely needs tensioning - though by the end of today's ride it had stopped squeaking hopefully I'll be able to use shims or something.

7 miles or so down at a steady pace, half an hour chilling, then back home - I held back until the few miles at which point this couple overtook me - the bloke looked older than me - I couldn't have that !
Musical accompaniment was The Abyssinians, then I switched to Rhythm and Sound.

I've been bothered by my inability to hit 25MPH on the flat or ride for 50 miles a day for a week, so I've taken advice and it seems I need to ride more ...


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 1, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Brooks Saddle is up the creek - just as I've got it broken in - the tensioner screw is bent and the saddle definitely needs tensioning - though by the end of today's ride it had stopped squeaking hopefully I'll be able to use shims or something.


 
You can always lace it to get extra tension if your bolt is shagged.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 1, 2012)

Good grief - who would have thunk it !

thanks.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 1, 2012)

Finally got out around 2pm .. just a trundle down the railway path.
Deliberately tried to keep the pace down on the way back, but there are a couple of spots where I simply have to sprint - especially the last mile. Overall though, I got myself into the zone and enjoyed doing a few MPH less - a shame there wasn't an inspiring destination so I could have fitted in another 20 steady miles ...
2 hours riding, 1 hour soaking up the sun on 3 different benches.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 2, 2012)

Full waterproofs. In July. Who do I complain to about this?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 2, 2012)

Warm though. 
My commute is only 25 minutes and it wasn't actually pouring , so it was a leaky jacket that helps a bit, and my shorts will be fully dry in an hour or two.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 3, 2012)

bloody wet!!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 3, 2012)

Had to stop to put my coat on and could probably have managed without it ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 3, 2012)

Bloody rain. Made me put my camera away and I missed one suicidal overtaker and a roadie twat drafting someone through a notoriously dodgy kink in the railway path if not actually considering overtaking on a blind bend.
I'm going to start a campaign to have that bit sorted out ...


----------



## girasol (Jul 3, 2012)

Wet but warm! Endended up taking my light raincoat off, preferring to be wet with rain, rather than sweaty, thus saving the need for a shower when I got home 

Been doing stretches where I  pedal as fast as I can, after reading somewhere these bursts make for efficient exercise, now I am tired but very relaxed.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 3, 2012)

What I want to know is just how early the roadies who overtake me in the mornings got up and how long they've been riding for.
Their morning performance is better than my evening performance after I've eaten and got my muscles warmed up.
To compete with their evening performance I need a warmup of at least 1 hour / 10 miles ...


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 4, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> What I want to know is just how early the roadies who overtake me in the mornings got up and how long they've been riding for.
> Their morning performance is better than my evening performance after I've eaten and got my muscles warmed up.
> To compete with their evening performance I need a warmup of at least 1 hour / 10 miles ...


 

I think it greatly depends on the individual. There are guys in my cycling club who can crush the pedals with 350-400W on the power meter from the start. I need about 4-5km to get up to full output.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 4, 2012)

Wet wet wet


----------



## Crispy (Jul 4, 2012)

duran duran


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 4, 2012)

I simply _*have*_ to get out for an extended ride on the way home this evening - cloudy or not.
Pissing rain might well stop me though.

TDF-style jostling in full effect last night and this morning around the pinch point - I'm having to keep the brakes covered.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 4, 2012)

Wet AGAIN


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 5, 2012)

Found myself some sunshine on the way home 
- took a little 14 mile diversion.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 5, 2012)

Blimey, there were a _lot_ of cyclists in South London today. Did this happen across the country being reflective of the good weather, or is it an foreboding omen for the Olympics? There seemed definitely to be an increase of that particular breed of a certain type of man, "men who can't stand being overtaken/cycling behind a woman", even if they're actually slower.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 5, 2012)

Agent Sparrow said:


> There seemed definitely to be an increase of that particular breed of a certain type of man, "men who can't stand being overtaken/cycling behind a woman", even if they're actually slower.


I burned off the same woman for the second time in a couple of weeks this evening- - it was either that or arrive home with some miles left in my legs.
I was conscious of what she was probably thinking though - lighter bike, she could be 10 years younger and looked fitter than me - I bet she could have beaten me easily on a hilly audax - but sprinting is all I have (and some people simply don't like to arrive drenched in sweat.  )
That and it takes a *lot* of care to ride fast when the railway path is so busy ...

She was a _unipannierist _though so totally fair game.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 6, 2012)

almost got hit before leaving my road this morn! someone properly cut the corner into my street obviously not looking out properly
luckily i was over to the left
they looked slightly sheepish after my look of disdain

soon to head home in waterproofs 
lucky tis only 2miles


----------



## ddraig (Jul 6, 2012)

gg what's with the new tagline?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 6, 2012)

ddraig said:


> gg what's with the new tagline?


 
It caught my eye on an electric pole at a campsite


----------



## ddraig (Jul 6, 2012)

and you know what it means?? 

yes got wet on way home! and saw a father son combo on one bike with child on handlebars, no lights or hi viz


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 6, 2012)

ddraig said:


> and you know what it means??


 
"Risk of Death !" ?

It was the similarity between "pergyl" and "peril" that caught my eye, but I don't think they share an etymology ...

One day I may well need to learn a bit of Breton to fit in, so it's a shame I haven't picked up any Welsh from the folks next door ...


----------



## ddraig (Jul 6, 2012)

da iawn!
yr ateb cywir

well done
right answer!

might be 'danger of death' tho


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 6, 2012)

It's the slow arafs that seem to be the biggest threat over there.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 7, 2012)

Bloody front derailleur is definitely on the edge after only 10 months and this is in spite of regular cleaning and lubing. I think a Shimano is compatible with my X4 shifter, so I may try that.
The back one isn't fantastically happy either


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 8, 2012)

32 mostly steady miles - 3 hours moving, 1 1/2 hours sunbathing.
Just didn't have it in my legs today and actually bonked a bit 5 miles from home ...


----------



## stavros (Jul 8, 2012)

A good ride I hadn't done before this morning. A long, quite shallow drag of about 2km (my least favourite kind of climb) from Portbury to Failand tackled with some aplomb, despite my dodgy bike. It's booked in to get the trio of problems sorted out on Friday - needs a new chain, the rear hub bearings cleaned and/or replaced, and the rear caliper cleaned internally as it's not disengaging. I'm avoiding fast descents at the moment, as it ain't great with just one brake.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2012)

not raining today! yay

got some abuse tho 
went past someone smoking outside a nursery and said 'you know that's a nursery?'
carried on to where i lock my bike up and they'd followed me, said 'i know it's a nursery mate' and as they went to turn away semi mumbled 'and you've got a hairy arse crack' so i said pardon? and they repeated it louder and walked off


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm back (for the time being at least). Cycle commute is bitchin and I had forgotten how satisfying it was to carve up traffic.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 9, 2012)

ddraig said:


> not raining today! yay
> 
> got some abuse tho
> went past someone smoking outside a nursery and said 'you know that's a nursery?'
> carried on to where i lock my bike up and they'd followed me, said 'i know it's a nursery mate' and as they went to turn away semi mumbled 'and you've got a hairy arse crack' so i said pardon? and they repeated it louder and walked off


_Do_ you have a hairy arse crack?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 9, 2012)

I just tend to cough in an exaggerated fashion. My modesty is preserved by baggy clothing and a day bag in a rear basket ...


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 9, 2012)

My bike feels a bit wobbly, this morning, for some reason. A bit like the feeling of the tyre being quite flat, when turning. (it's not flat though).
Any one know what might cause this? 
I'm not drunk.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 9, 2012)

Tyre pressure is quite difficult to judge by just squeezing it.
QR wheel spindle loose ?


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 9, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Tyre pressure is quite difficult to judge by just squeezing it.
> QR wheel spindle loose ?


The tyres were pumped up on Friday and feel ok. They are probably fine..
I gave it all a quick shake and pulled at it all when I got to work. The QR and wheels seemed ok.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2012)

Crispy said:


> _Do_ you have a hairy arse crack?


 maybe 

but it wasn't whilst on the bike
when i was locking it up and changing shoes/putting stuff in locker etc


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2012)

they are having a pavement cycling crackdown here!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-18772514

good video showing how shit our cycle lanes are


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 9, 2012)

They need to send them off for training like they did in Bristol once.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 10, 2012)

more undertaking hi-vis nodders on westminster traffic circle this morning. it's just about the most dangerous and inconsiderate thing you can do on a bike yet people seem to think it's perfectly acceptable to force fellow cyclists out into oncoming traffic because you want to be the first to RLJ the next set of lights. next one that tries it is getting a d-lock supper. that whole stretch from lambeth bridge, up westminster and into cambridge circus is an accident waiting to happen, more so since the closed the mall, and it's just going to get worse. anyone know of any other routes into the west end that are slightly less suicidal?


----------



## plurker (Jul 10, 2012)

My bike is fecked and in need of a major service and new parts.
Rear pads are metal to metal, front brake is wedged on about 5% so it's a massive effort to ride it and pads are probs in need of replacement. Chain and sprockets I was told to replace 7 months (1500 miles ago). I've only had 5 gears (out of 21) for the past 7 months.

I am now at the point where fear the bill, so I struggle on...until it's actually unrideable when I'll have to bend over and be shafted by a bike-repair shop.

I also need a new waterproof jacket - please tell me a good alternative to the Gore Oxygen (oir whereI can get that for  less than the £140-odd I've gound it)


----------



## Crispy (Jul 10, 2012)

Finally found time to clean my chain and tighten my brakes. Glorious responsiveness!

My rear gear cable snapped a few weeks ago. I've just been using the front three, with the rear derailleur set in the middle and it's been no hassle at all. Is it such a terrible thing to do?

Rain proceeded to turn itself on for my ride and then back off again when I got there, like clockwork, the bastard.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 10, 2012)

it's really not that hard to change your break pads - all you need is an allen key. stay away from the evans and cycle surgeries of the world if you want a quality, timeous service at a considerably cheaper price. your independently run lbs will invariably undercut the chain stores and the service and expertise on hand will be of a higher standard too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 10, 2012)

plurker said:


> I am now at the point where fear the bill, so I struggle on...until it's actually unrideable when I'll have to bend over and be shafted by a bike-repair shop.


You could quite likely buy the tools and do that lot yourself for less.
Single speed bikes are all the rage. There's no excuse not to do the brakes - though you may need to replace the cables too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 10, 2012)

Rear gear cable is a doddle. Probably all you'll need to do is take the slack out in top gear.


----------



## plurker (Jul 10, 2012)

pissflaps said:


> it's really not that hard to change your break pads - all you need is an allen key. stay away from the evans and cycle surgeries of the world if you want a quality, timeous service at a considerably cheaper price. your independently run lbs will invariably undercut the chain stores and the service and expertise on hand will be of a higher standard too.


Sorry, running disc brakes.

FWIW I've had pisspoor service from all of my LBS's so far with this bike, I've tried all of them within a 3 mile radius of my house.
Sad tho it is (as I'm quite anti-corporate) Evans have been cheaper and better by far.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 10, 2012)

disc breaks eh? ah you got me there. have you tried these fellas (and lady)? may not be in your area but if you work in the west end, they usually can have your ride up n good to go in a day, and they really are worth every penny.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 10, 2012)

Still just need a 5mm hex key and maybe a pair of pliers to extract the old pads / spring clip.
Unless my Avid BB7s are radically different to yours.

Centring and tightening is actually easier than replacing rim brakes.


----------



## plurker (Jul 10, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Unless my Avid BB7s are radically different to yours.Centring and tightening is actually easier than replacing rim brakes.


Easy *if* you know what you're doing. Avid BB5s on this bike....



pissflaps said:


> have you tried these fellas (and lady)? may not be in your area but if you work in the west end


Not close to me sadly, as they sound good. I'm SW16-based and work SE1 Waterloo. And yes I've tried Brixton Cycles, De Ver, London Bicycle workshop, all of which either failed to do the job, charged me for work not done, or caused me to go back 4 times to fix things they fecked up.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 10, 2012)

plurker said:


> My bike is fecked and in need of a major service and new parts.
> Rear pads are metal to metal, front brake is wedged on about 5% so it's a massive effort to ride it and pads are probs in need of replacement. Chain and sprockets I was told to replace 7 months (1500 miles ago). I've only had 5 gears (out of 21) for the past 7 months.
> 
> I am now at the point where fear the bill, so I struggle on...until it's actually unrideable *when I'll have to bend over and be shafted by a bike-repair shop*.


 
you mean you'll have to pay the price for replacing all the bits which have *shock horror* worn out because you've been riding it for months after they told you things were worn?


----------



## Geri (Jul 10, 2012)

Hard work today as I have a stinking cold and a dodgy knee. I have now been given permission to keep my bike in a downstairs office at work, so at least I don't have to carry it upstairs. Although I am not keen on it being out of site, so I have taken to peering out of the front window every time I hear the doorbell, in case a visitor decides to cycle off on it.


----------



## plurker (Jul 10, 2012)

weepiper said:


> you mean you'll have to pay the price for replacing all the bits which have *shock horror* worn out because you've been riding it for months after they told you things were worn?


 
No, I dont mind paying for work that needs doing...but, as I said above I've never had a bike shop that hasn't either fudged the work, or charged me for work not done. Shysters.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 10, 2012)

Apart from the usual couple of thugs who needed telling to give way to me ...

...and the other idiot who I had to prevent from overtaking me on a blind corner while I was doing 18MPH on a nominally 30MPH road outside a hospital. I really must get a new front camera ordered so I can put my current one on the back and capture their gormless facial expressions and try to understand what goes on in their pea brains.

I've been holding out for something of intermediate quality - it's a very big jump from £15 to £250. 

And there must be a butterfly flapping its wings somewhere because by the time I got home the cagers were clogging up my part of town - using my street as a rat-run.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 10, 2012)

Geri said:


> Hard work today as I have a stinking cold and a dodgy knee. I have now been given permission to keep my bike in a downstairs office at work, so at least I don't have to carry it upstairs. Although I am not keen on it being out of site, so I have taken to peering out of the front window every time I hear the doorbell, in case a visitor decides to cycle off on it.


how would you catch them with your dodgy knee? 
and it is 'sight' btw


----------



## Geri (Jul 10, 2012)

So it is.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 11, 2012)

plurker said:


> No, I dont mind paying for work that needs doing...but, as I said above I've never had a bike shop that hasn't either fudged the work, or charged me for work not done. Shysters.


 
Finding a good LBS is like finding a good garage. F'ing invaluable.

I can recommend a way-past-retirement age chap who works from a railway arch in Worcester. Last time I went there I paid him more than he asked because he'd done an excellent job and was asking _too little_ money IMO.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 11, 2012)

Hopefully it will remain sunny for my ride home - with added detour of 15 miles or so to make the best of it.
Substantial rides Saturday and Sunday (for me), so I'll try not to overdo it on the way home.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 11, 2012)

Well that was a bit pants to be honest really lacking in oomph, and I have to do 100 miles over the weekend ...


----------



## The Boy (Jul 11, 2012)

I've been as good as laid off recently so not been commuting.  Lack of cycling had me feeling restless so decided to cycle across town to my mate's house last night. 

On the big hill on the way out, I discovered that I couldn't get into my granny ring so decided to power on as long as possible ad walk once it got too much.  Despite two weeks off the bike I made it up a hill I previously struggled on even with a granny ring.

Plus, on the way back my derailleur decided to play ball and I made it up the steepest of steep hills without too much difficulty.  Assuming a crushing pain in my chest, legs and everything else doesn't fall into the category of difficult.  But still, I made it.  And I always used to struggle with that hill when I had to ride it most days - I think I had 4 successful attempts before last night.


----------



## stavros (Jul 13, 2012)

Got my problems sorted out today with a new chain, cleaned-up bearings and the rear brake sorted, and it felt good on the ride home. The first place I took it to quoted me £60+ and couldn't book me 'til August. I went a few hundred metres down the road to a much smaller, cramped place and they did it for £44. It pays to shop around. 

Weather's meant to be cracking on Sunday, so I'll get some proper riding in then.


----------



## Geri (Jul 14, 2012)

What's the name of the cheaper place?


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 14, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> My bike feels a bit wobbly, this morning, for some reason. A bit like the feeling of the tyre being quite flat, when turning. (it's not flat though).
> Any one know what might cause this?
> I'm not drunk.


And now it's making an ungodly noise when I turn the hadlebars


----------



## a_chap (Jul 14, 2012)

Try turning the pedals instead...


----------



## stavros (Jul 14, 2012)

Geri said:


> What's the name of the cheaper place?


 
Bristol Bikeworkshop, opposite the BRI. Good bunch of fellas in there.

Woke up about 7.15 this morning for some reason, and got straight out knowing it would rain later. I felt really motivated this morning, and so whilst not going all that far, I was really flying round. It'll be further tomorrow, out into North Somerset I think.


----------



## Geri (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh, that's not far from my work. I might go there with my gears.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jul 14, 2012)

stavros said:


> Bristol Bikeworkshop, opposite the BRI. Good bunch of fellas in there.
> 
> Woke up about 7.15 this morning for some reason, and got straight out knowing it would rain later. I felt really motivated this morning, and
> so whilst not going all that far, I was really flying round. It'll be further tomorrow, out into North Somerset I think.


 
*Jealous*


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 15, 2012)

Overnight camping in Glastonbury - lots of big puddles 



35 miles each way, went over the Mendips as gently as possible but I'm still knackered - more than the 5 people I went with - some of whom are even older than me....


----------



## a_chap (Jul 15, 2012)

Well done Mr G Green.

35 miles each way is almost a hundred miles. So here's an invite.

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/12-236/

I'll be there waiting for you at the start. Tewkesbury isn't that far away from you.


----------



## stavros (Jul 15, 2012)

A really good ride again, in pretty much perfect weather. Out across the Suspension Bridge, down the frankly suicidal hill (twists and turns rather than raw gradient, and I'm not a very good descender) on the other side, through Long Ashton and up a nice winding and reasonably steep hill just beyond. I later was forced to go 180° round a motorway roundabout, fucking up the lanes a bit but nobody died, so it's all fine.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 16, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Well done Mr G Green.
> 
> 35 miles each way is almost a hundred miles. So here's an invite.
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## girasol (Jul 16, 2012)

No cycling for me for a week or so, I cut the back of my left foot (on a non cycling related accident) and can't put pressure on my heel


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 16, 2012)

girasol said:


> No cycling for me for a week or so, I cut the back of my left foot (on a non cycling related accident) and can't put pressure on my heel


How deep ?

Body shop hand protector used to save my raving weekends whenever I cut my foot.


----------



## girasol (Jul 16, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> How deep ?
> 
> Body shop hand protector used to save my raving weekends whenever I cut my foot.


 
quite deep, any pressure I put on heel and it opens up again, needs complete rest until it sticks together - I actually went for a short ride yesterday - everything tightly compressed, but I should have had stitches, and because I didn't complete rest for next 3 days or so is what's needed.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 16, 2012)

Would have been a good ride home but for wearing my flappy coat which quickly became a sail.

I was nearly clipped by a van which then turned into the Forestry Commission car park ... then a couple of disrespectful cagers needed stopping in the lane...

Then there was the tosser with the twin Ayups or whatever on the path - overwhelmed my camera and my eyes even with the ambient light - pretty sure it was the same c*nt who came at me at speed on my side of the path back in the winter.
I hope some cost-effective brighter domestic MR16s come on the market soon as I can't justify shelling out for and modding a Magicshine just for use as weaponry.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 16, 2012)

I picture you brandishing a light-sabre and shouting at "cagers"


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 16, 2012)

a_chap said:


> I picture you brandishing a light-sabre and shouting at "cagers"


 
Sadly I probably just come across as an eccentric who needs humouring rather than a standard-bearer for less assertive cyclists.


----------



## stavros (Jul 16, 2012)

stavros said:


> Bristol Bikeworkshop, opposite the BRI. Good bunch of fellas in there.


 
I realised today it's more opposite the bottom of St Michael's Hill, at the top of that slip road past Zero Degrees down towards the Hippodrome. You probably know where I mean anyway.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 16, 2012)

I fell out with them - they tried to fob me off with some duff disc brakes in place of the ones I'd ordered - plus some other stuff..
Made me realise I'm better off doing it myself.

I now know people in the CTC who can give me any advice I need.


----------



## plurker (Jul 17, 2012)

plurker said:


> FWIW I've had pisspoor service from all of my LBS's so far with this bike, I've tried all of them within a 3 mile radius of my house.
> Sad tho it is (as I'm quite anti-corporate) Evans have been cheaper and better by far.


 
I've found me a decent, fair-priced LBS 

Dropped it off Sat, said 'I know this is gonna cost me but do what needs doing pls'. Decent chat to the mechanic about the issues I had.  Picked it up this morning: service and NEW chain, cassette, tyre & tube, front chainring, pair of Avid pads, gear-cable and rotor.  Total £216. Apex Cycles in Clapham North, I salute you.

Fair flew to work this morning, it's a lot quicker not having the front brake jammed on innit...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 17, 2012)

Gaffer-taped the cheeks of my saggy, squeaky Brooks saddle  - much better - raised it too - I reckon I might have had a much easier time over the weekend if I'd raised it sooner ..
I reckon if I'm going to lace it, it will have to be with springs or plaited inner-tube as I don't want to lose the suspension effect.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 18, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Gaffer-taped the cheeks of my saggy, squeaky Brooks saddle - much better - raised it too - I reckon I might have had a much easier time over the weekend if I'd raised it sooner ..
> I reckon if I'm going to lace it, it will have to be with springs or plaited inner-tube as I don't want to lose the suspension effect.


 
Lacing it with anything elastic like rubber or springs will have nugatory effect and leave it just as saggy as before. Use leather strips or regular boot laces. You can always adjust the "spring rate" by adjusting the tension in the laces.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 18, 2012)

Took the saddle into the office and managed to get in a turn of the tensioner nut - it was actually rattlingly loose - at which point most of the threaded portion of the bolt fell off - so I'll see if that's enough ...


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 18, 2012)

You can order tensioning bolts, etc. from Brooks as spare parts.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 18, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> You can order tensioning bolts, etc. from Brooks as spare parts.


I'm hoping to avoid that as it would mean drilling out and replacing the rear rivets ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 18, 2012)

Saddle behaved pretty well as it should on the way home. 
In fact I may slacken it off a bit.

I was planning to do one of my 20 mile diversions, but it wasn't sunny enough ..

Unfulfilled and needing to hurt myself a bit, I then got stuck on the railway path behind four of the slowest young cyclists imaginable. I came close to actually applying the brakes rather than just not pedalling to avoid bumping into them while I waited to overtake - and this was into a moderate headwind.
At least two of them could surely never ride on the roads... I doubt I was ever quite as slow as that - but then it was a long time ago - 25 years at least.

Anyway, I have a little group ride to look forward to on Sunday - again, somewhat undemanding, but I don't mind hanging out with beginner riders - being on hand with the tools if need be.
The local CTC has become very polarised - either very easy or insanely hard. Last weekend's camping trip was spot on for me - somewhere in the middle.

If I wasn't so terrible with navigation, I ought to start thinking about leading modest rides.


----------



## Geri (Jul 18, 2012)

stavros said:


> I realised today it's more opposite the bottom of St Michael's Hill, at the top of that slip road past Zero Degrees down towards the Hippodrome. You probably know where I mean anyway.


 
I do, yeah. It's been there a long time. And it's close to Colston's Yard, which does ace steak baguettes and chips.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 20, 2012)

Helmet off from the start, pushed it really hard this evening - got my average speed up a tad - spent a lot more time than usual at 20MPH ...

The weather's improving so I have next week off to get some miles in and hopefully do a bit of camping.


----------



## stavros (Jul 21, 2012)

Had a belter this morning, tackling a very steep if quite short hill for the first time (Providence Lane in Long Ashton - you tried this GG?). I made it all the way up never coming lower than 3rd gear and not feeling totally fucked by the top. The weather's meant to be just as good tomorrow so I shall venture even further into North Somerset.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 21, 2012)

I've done similar lanes, but I used my 28 tooth front sprocket and 34 rear ... and still breathed heavily.
If you're into pain, the Bristol CTC Wednesday evening rides seem to be exclusively nasty now.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 21, 2012)

Just my occaisional hilly ride to the posh health food shop and on up to Ashton Court to picnic on the fancy quiche, salad sprouts and apricot slice.

Then downhill all the way home.

The Harbourside festival was very noisy so I didn't hang around in case the press gang were abroad ...


----------



## a_chap (Jul 22, 2012)

Here's the profile of yesterday's ride. Complete with a hill or two.



That final descent was mental on a recumbent


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2012)

Relaxed 30 mile group ride, too early to go home so I trundled down to my chilling bench and then what was going to be a steady ride home, but blow me if this young roadie-type wasn't up for a "race" - albeit I think I was just a rather fat rabbit to his greyhound. I don't know how much of a head start he was giving me each time before easing past me at the end of the 1 mile sections...
Thankfully he left the path after a few miles, but I was still fairly fired-up so managed to pull something out later - hit 21MPH at the point where I overtook an electric bike at 18MPH last year.
It was just a couple of lads on sporty hybrids this time but I can't resist pulling out my one trick.
I was going to say I need something funny for the back of my bike, but I must look enough of a bag lady as it is. 

I'm easily pleased - I like to have the sensation of pushing my personal envelope, but not to excess - I'm 52 you know, and with a BMI of 32, I probably shouldn't take it too far ...


----------



## girasol (Jul 23, 2012)

Was expecting a nice quiet ride, after my enforced holiday from cycling. The schools are on holiday, and it was just before 7am. I was in for a shock. The A3 between Clapham N and Stockwell (Clapham Road) was just one long queue. Not seen it like that at that time of the morning - and there was no accident.

And our nearest post box has been sealed off because the torch is coming to town today!

But at least it was wonderfully sunny!  So it was all good.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 23, 2012)

So, someone at TFL has been told to sort out the junction on the north side of Southwark bridge, where the segregated bike lane just stops and you've got two lanes of queuing traffic to negotiate before you get to the lights. So they've put up some big fat barrier kerbs and segregated a full width lane for cyclists to approach the junction. It's huge, must be the widest and best protected on-road cycle lane in the city. But it's in the middle of the road. So you come out of the cycle lane and then have to cross a lane of traffic in order to get into the next bit of cycle lane. It's idiotic.


----------



## doddles (Jul 23, 2012)

Approaching a red light - about 40m away - when a bus overtakes me and then pulls in front of me and stops at the light. Forcing me to go around the bus to get to the advance cycle box. Light turns green and off I peddle. Bus overtakes me and pulls across in front of me to stop at a bus stop not more than 40m from the traffic light, forcing me once again to go around. I yell "You could wait you know" as I pass the bus driver's window (the window was closed). 100m down the road the bus driver blasts me with his horn as he drives past.

Wanker.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 23, 2012)

scorchio! had to lose the jacket today


----------



## artyfarty (Jul 23, 2012)

Crispy said:


> So, someone at TFL has been told to sort out the junction on the north side of Southwark bridge, where the segregated bike lane just stops and you've got two lanes of queuing traffic to negotiate before you get to the lights. So they've put up some big fat barrier kerbs and segregated a full width lane for cyclists to approach the junction. It's huge, must be the widest and best protected on-road cycle lane in the city. But it's in the middle of the road. So you come out of the cycle lane and then have to cross a lane of traffic in order to get into the next bit of cycle lane. It's idiotic.
> 
> View attachment 21385


Exactly what I thought, bloody madness.


----------



## stavros (Jul 23, 2012)

I overtook another roadie on a hill yesterday (quite steep although not that long), which made me feel quite good. This was reduced a few minutes later when I got a rear puncture and had to change the inner in the sweltering heat.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 24, 2012)

Had nowhere better to go, so I aimed for a relaxed 20-miler on the path.
After a generous chill-out, I tried hard to keep the speed down on the way back, but inevitably the slight gradient worked its magic on my legs.
Then I came across a chap even fatter than me going at a reasonable speed and experimented with drafting, but eventually wanted to have a more scenic view ahead.
I had to rein myself in a bit for the last couple of miles because I'd stopped off at Morrisons to fill my panniers with wine and beer...There had been much joking about domestiques and champagne on Sunday's ride - the "ironic Tour de France" - or rather Pucklechurch and Chipping Sodbury


----------



## Crispy (Jul 24, 2012)

artyfarty said:


> Exactly what I thought, bloody madness.


And now there's cones down the middle of upper thames street, meaning you're not supposed to cross it and carry on up the shared pavement on the other side 

I blame the olympics.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 24, 2012)

London cyclists might be interested in this Friday's Critical Mass bike ride.....

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/27th-july-critical-mass.296462/


----------



## 8115 (Jul 24, 2012)

Not good.  My mudguards are rubbing.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 24, 2012)

^^ in.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 24, 2012)

Today's 20 miler started off very laid back indeed. I didn't get fired up to make an effort until I was overtaken by a young woman on a hybrid right at the start of my home run a few miles from home...of course a few hundred yards further on a proper skinny young roadie just cruised past effortlessly...


----------



## The Boy (Jul 24, 2012)

Possibly going to for my first bike ride in a new city tomorrow.  Cycle path runs along the back of the alley behind our house so will get to see Manchester but not from a bus window.  If I get back alive or un-mugged it will be a victory.


----------



## Onket (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm moving house and looking for a new job. Currently it's looking like this could be my future commute-

http://www.cycle-route.com/routes/Hove_to_Littlehampton-Cycle-Route-1472.html

Not every day though, obviously!


----------



## a_chap (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks pretty flat, so I don't see why you shouldn't commute that route every day.

Softie southerners, etc, etc.


----------



## Onket (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## ddraig (Jul 24, 2012)

that would be a well cool commute
good luck


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 24, 2012)

Crispy said:


> And now there's cones down the middle of upper thames street, meaning you're not supposed to cross it and carry on up the shared pavement on the other side
> 
> I blame the olympics.


I went through this today.. yes. You are right. Its stupid.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 24, 2012)

I hadn't been on my bike for weeks till today due to shoddy weather and being fairweather 

Anyway, after several weeks off I managed to cycle all the way up Tulse Hill in blazing sunshine this afternoon.  I have only managed this once before, and it was considerably cooler.  So I'm rather pleased with myself


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jul 25, 2012)

Not strictly commute, but 20 miles from SE to N London this afternoon and it was mental. Incredibly busy, it's going to suck balls when the roads start closing tomorrow.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 25, 2012)

this morning was a doddle! these orn lanes are a rare treat.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 25, 2012)

This weeks cycling has been really quiet. Not sure why though. I was expecting it to be busy.

Top of Islington to Southwark


----------



## Crispy (Jul 25, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> I went through this today.. yes. You are right. Its stupid.


And now, they've put a big lump of concrete with a steel post sticking out the top, _right in the center of the entrance to the lane_. I actually shouted "what the fuck is that?!?!" before narrowly avoiding it.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 25, 2012)

Crispy said:


> And now, they've put a big lump of concrete with a steel post sticking out the top, _right in the center of the entrance to the lane_. I actually shouted "what the fuck is that?!?!" before narrowly avoiding it.


A guy from work said he asked a police man what he was meant to do, as there was one wandering about near it..
The policeman responded - "COME ON, GET MOVING"


----------



## artyfarty (Jul 25, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> A guy from work said he asked a police man what he was meant to do, as there was one wandering about near it..
> The policeman responded - "COME ON, GET MOVING"


They were booking people for trying to get through it all this morning. I asked plod what we were supposed to do as they were no instructions. (not that I like instructions, just dont want to get nicked) He said get off and walk, there were hover nothing to say that it was closed. His mate carried on booking the previous poor fecker that had tried to ride through the nonsense. Someone will get caught in the muddle and get knocked when the opposing traffic starts... I wish to complain, but to whom. Yours etc, Disgusted of Brixton Hill


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 25, 2012)

Olympics is the new terrorism ?


----------



## 8115 (Jul 25, 2012)

UGH.  The thing on the thing keeps doing the thing which means my chain comes off.  Also why do bike shops act like they don't really want to do the repair you want them to do?  "It won't be worth it".  IT WILL.  I RIDE MY BIKE ALL THE TIME.  I DON'T HAVE A CAR. 

On the plus side I looked at sexy new bikes.  I want a three speed with a proper old school derailler with the circular thing with the teeth on, but light, like a fixie.  And a million locks.  I saw a bike today but it had this newfangled gear arrangement on the back.  I didn't like the look of it I can tell you.

Also, Olympic traffic chaos    Let's face it, it's showing off what Britain does best.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 25, 2012)

Intended to follow the Bath canal path all the way to the Angelfish cafe, but the sun shining off the gravel path was simply too much so I turned back...

So 30 miles at varying pace .. sometimes attempted to simply roll all the way to Bath without pedalling ... had even less in my legs than yesterday, but put in a bit of an effort on the way home. 
Still can't break that 21MPH on the flat though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 25, 2012)

8115 said:


> UGH. The thing on the thing keeps doing the thing which means my chain comes off. Also why do bike shops act like they don't really want to do the repair you want them to do? "It won't be worth it". IT WILL. I RIDE MY BIKE ALL THE TIME. I DON'T HAVE A CAR.
> 
> On the plus side I looked at sexy new bikes. I want a three speed with a proper old school derailler with the circular thing with the teeth on, but light, like a fixie. And a million locks. I saw a bike today but it had this newfangled gear arrangement on the back. I didn't like the look of it I can tell you.


 
Learn to fix your own bike.
It's empowering.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 25, 2012)

8115 said:


> I want a three speed with a proper old school derailler with the circular thing with the teeth on, but light, like a fixie. And a million locks. I saw a bike today but it had this newfangled gear arrangement on the back. I didn't like the look of it I can tell you.


 



something like this? 







Hub gears are not generally very lightweight (that one has an 8-speed hub)


----------



## weepiper (Jul 25, 2012)

8115 said:


> UGH. The thing on the thing keeps doing the thing which means my chain comes off.


 
need more info


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jul 25, 2012)

weepiper said:


> something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
There's no law saying hub gears have to be particularly heavy. They're usually about 1.5kg, but from that you must take the weight of the mechs, inner chain ring and cassette, which are 700g at least, so the penalty's less than a kilo.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 25, 2012)

weepiper said:


> something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Narrow bars for traffic dodging   Ideally I would like something lighter but I suppose what you gain in lightness you lose up for in durability.



weepiper said:


> need more info


 
All I can think is, the derailleur may be slightly buckled.  Sometimes, when I change gears (and maybe backpedal at the same time), the chain comes off but it slips between the metal and the plastic and the plastic completely buckles.  Judicious pedalling and gear changing can sometimes get it back on.  Sometimes the chain completely comes off in the other direction at this point.  This is happening more and more frequently.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 25, 2012)

Maybe I should just buy another shit bike.  This one was ok for about a year.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 25, 2012)

8115 said:


> All I can think is, the derailleur may be slightly buckled. Sometimes, when I change gears (and maybe backpedal at the same time)


 
there's part of your problem. Backpedal when changing gears on a 3 speed bike: always pedal _forwards_ when changing gears on a derailleur geared bike.



> chain comes off but it slips between the metal and the plastic and the plastic completely buckles.


 
do you mean the chain comes off around the cogs on the back wheel (in towards the spokes) or around the cogs at the front, on the cranks?


----------



## 8115 (Jul 25, 2012)

weepiper said:


> there's part of your problem. Backpedal when changing gears on a 3 speed bike: always pedal _forwards_ when changing gears on a derailleur geared bike.


 
I think people have mentioned this to me before.



weepiper said:


> do you mean the chain comes off around the cogs on the back wheel (in towards the spokes) or around the cogs at the front, on the cranks?


 
At the front, near the pedals.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 25, 2012)

8115 said:


> At the front, near the pedals.


 
Ok so it's overshifting into the chainguard. On top of the derailleur there are two little screws, one should be marked 'L' and one 'H''. Get a phillips screwdriver and tighten the one marked H half a turn, test ride the bike and try to get the chain to fall off, if it's still doing it tighten another half turn, fiddle about as necessary until it stops falling off.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 25, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Ok so it's overshifting into the chainguard. On top of the derailleur there are two little screws, one should be marked 'L' and one 'H''. Get a phillips screwdriver and tighten the one marked H half a turn, test ride the bike and try to get the chain to fall off, if it's still doing it tighten another half turn, fiddle about as necessary until it stops falling off.


 
Thanks.  I found the screws.  I will do that tomorrow.  The one marked H is already significantly in and L significantly out.  But I will do that.  And stop back pedalling.


----------



## turing test (Jul 26, 2012)

The magic shine I bought 8 months ago has had some problems. Specificity the charger rattles but still works.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 26, 2012)

I would have it apart myself, but you would need to be careful not to cut yourself - helps to have a Dremmel for these things ..
Not that even a loose screw would be _*likely*_ to actually bridge two contacts ..


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 26, 2012)

I bonked today in the heat.
But not while riding a bike. I turned up to help prepare a new section of railway path.
I packed it in while I could still actually ride my bike and found a tree to lie under for an hour or so before making it home more slowly than usual.
As per usual the other people had no such problems - quite a few of them older than me...


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 27, 2012)

So right -

On my new (second hand) bike, the skewer on the front wheel is held in place with an allen/hex bolt. But its not a normal one. It has a pin in the middle.

Any idea where to get an Allen Key with a hole drilled in it?


----------



## weepiper (Jul 27, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> So right -
> 
> On my new (second hand) bike, the skewer on the front wheel is held in place with an allen/hex bolt. But its not a normal one. It has a pin in the middle.
> 
> Any idea where to get an Allen Key with a hole drilled in it?


 
You'll have to buy another set of skewers for 12 quid-ish, like these


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 27, 2012)

weepiper said:


> You'll have to buy another set of skewers for 12 quid-ish, like these


OK. Thats annoying.

Maybe I will take a drill to an allen key..


----------



## Onket (Jul 27, 2012)

Do it freehand. Hold the allen key very tightly.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 27, 2012)

If the key is any good it will be almost impossible even with a pillar drill - you would need to soften it in a forge , then drill, and then re-harden ... though you might be able to get the hole started with a masonry bit.

It appears you can buy them separately.
Buy good ones and they should be OK for normal use :-

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s....,cf.osb&fp=a690e8de116ec824&biw=1472&bih=698


----------



## 8115 (Jul 27, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> Maybe I will take a drill to an allen key..


 
That sounds to me like a surefire way to end up on 24 hours in A and E.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 27, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Ok so it's overshifting into the chainguard. On top of the derailleur there are two little screws, one should be marked 'L' and one 'H''. Get a phillips screwdriver and tighten the one marked H half a turn, test ride the bike and try to get the chain to fall off, if it's still doing it tighten another half turn, fiddle about as necessary until it stops falling off.


 
I think that has worked.  Thank you very much


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 27, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> If the key is any good it will be almost impossible even with a pillar drill - you would need to soften it in a forge , then drill, and then re-harden ... though you might be able to get the hole started with a masonry bit.


I'll stick it on the bbq for a bit then..


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 27, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> OK. Thats annoying.
> 
> Maybe I will take a drill to an allen key..


 
Even a cheapo one is going to be made from SAE 1040 steel so that's going to be hard to drill. You may be better off removing the pin from the bolt head with a Dremel.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 27, 2012)

8115 said:


> That sounds to me like a surefire way to end up on 24 hours in A and E.


I once spent an afternoon in casualty after I'd put a 3mm hole through my left index finger - thankfully missed the bone and tendons ... trying to drill-out a security screw in my boss's coffee maker...


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 27, 2012)

Now I've thought about it a for a bit I think I'd cut the short end off then drill the hole down the face on the lathe then weld a T handle on.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 27, 2012)

I've found a "5.0mm pin hex wrench" on the internet. It costs 11 quid including a stupidly high postage cost.

I told work I need it to do something with a server, so they are buying it


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 27, 2012)

Well a good 5mm wrench will do the brakes and saddle too.
I suppose, worst case you could fix a P*****re without removing the wheel - can't remember ever trying though ...
I might be a candidate for extra security, though I would have to carry two keys in different places ..


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 27, 2012)

Went shopping, felt OK, so eventually trundled out and did my usual 10 miles down, then 10 miles back with some effort - though I couldn't catch up with several younger and fitter riders...
Really starting to feel myself engaging my big muscles - knee extensors (??) - getting a feel for why core strength is important. Not as fast as Sunday at the end of 46 miles, but still pretty good.
Ultimately it wasn't so much the pain itself as finding pain dull and pointless and a bit brutish...
The superb funky house mix and my mid-ride refreshment helped enormously as per usual. 

http://dogglounge.mixcache.com/mixes/DJ Channing - DHE Test Kitchen 1.4.12.mp3


----------



## Mr Smin (Jul 27, 2012)

I think I met a Scandinavian cycling team yesterday. I was on Blackwall Lane, London, and about a dozen riders coming the other way all shouted something that sounded like "pig fucker" at me in a friendly greeting way.
WRT the thread title - riding to the games via Greenwich will be a fun challenge with a lot of road closures plus the normal batshit crazy cycle lane implementation.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 29, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I bonked today in the heat.
> But not while riding a bike. I turned up to help prepare a new section of railway path.
> I packed it in while I could still actually ride my bike and found a tree to lie under for an hour or so before making it home more slowly than usual.
> As per usual the other people had no such problems - quite a few of them older than me...


 
Have you thought about getting your thyroid checked? I'm not a doctor, all I'm trying to say is, with the amount of cycling you do, you should be fit as a flea, so maybe there's some kind of physical reason why you're experiencing reduced energy levels.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 29, 2012)

I had full bloods a few months back for these symptoms, so I'm guessing thyroid was included - I can't remember what they told me over the phone .. Thursday may just have been an aberration - I repeatedly felt faint when I stood up - we were rooting brambles out of the old track bed - I drank litres of diluted apple juice.

I've done nearly 200 miles this week - I've been off work so instead of my half hour commutes, I've been doing my 20 milers - did another yesterday and got up a decent speed on the way back..

Yesterday - though tired and consciously saving something for today, I really started to feel I was getting back to where I'd been last year - raised my saddle a tad to suit my new muscular style ... consciously pacing myself over the 20 miles - not _*always*_ sprinting past people - spent a lot of time experimenting with the threshold of near zero-effort with a view to 50 mile a day touring.
Tried to restrain myself by listening to chilled music. 

I think I'll give it another month or so - I'm trying to psyche myself up to making it 150 miles every week instead of 100.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 29, 2012)

got chased yesterday! 
bloke in jeep on mobile down narrowish st was way too close and fast so i motioned my hand and said 'get off yer phone' and carried on, heard some fast reversing, looked round and he was coming for me!! so i sped to the end of the street where there were traffic lights just changing and got through, he jumped them! i panicked and couldn't think of a non car way out so had to ditch bike on pavement and duck into a shop. saw him going past looking out all confused as to where i'd gone. had to wait a bit to calm down and get my breath back  
was lucky as i was on a shoddy bike as i was going to lock it up in town before working for 5hrs


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 29, 2012)

You need a camera so you can get your revenge. May work for defence too.
Sooner or later I hope there will be an assumption that cyclists are the new traffic cops.
I'm a bit stuffed regarding running away because both me and my bike are very easy to remember. In fact I regularly Google myself to see if I'm getting a rep. ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 29, 2012)

An easy 30 miler - 6 of us on the ride - got a bit damp on the way to Clevedon, but the lunch and glass of wine was nice and the weather was perfect on the way back.
Had some miles left in my legs and if we hadn't killed some time stopping for tea and cakes I might have gone out again so as to get my sprint in...

But next weekend's ride is also likely to be very easy, so I may see if I feel like doing an extra 17 miles on the way home every other day.


----------



## fjydj (Jul 29, 2012)

Biked the olympic road race route back from Box Hill to Putney after the race today , amazing ride no stopping all the way back and no constant fear of being run over by some idiot on a mobile phone driving too fast, shame it wasn't made clear that it was ok to cycle the route both before and after the races had started/finished… no idea when the roads were reopend the south circular was still closed at 6pm and there looked like a lot of work  going on in putney putting back traffic islands!


----------



## hiccup (Jul 30, 2012)

Spent my whole commute to work breaking away from the imaginary peloton behind me.

Cheering crowds conspicuous by their absence as I cruised across the finishing lane/into the bikesheds.


----------



## Onket (Jul 30, 2012)

ddraig said:


> got chased yesterday!
> bloke in jeep on mobile down narrowish st was way too close and fast so _*i motioned my hand*_ and said 'get off yer phone' and carried on, heard some fast reversing, looked round and he was coming for me!! so i sped to the end of the street where there were traffic lights just changing and got through, he jumped them! i panicked and couldn't think of a non car way out so had to ditch bike on pavement and duck into a shop. saw him going past looking out all confused as to where i'd gone. had to wait a bit to calm down and get my breath back
> was lucky as i was on a shoddy bike as i was going to lock it up in town before working for 5hrs


 
What motion was it?!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 30, 2012)

a kind of extension of the arm/hand and flick of the wrist, could've been interpreted as dismissive or go away i spose.
was not flickin the v's or anything


----------



## Onket (Jul 30, 2012)

Certainly does sound like you pissed him off though. Glad he didn't catch up with you.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 30, 2012)

Cyclingmikey was misinterpreted doing that once :-



Apparently the woman or her husband found her reg on YouTube ...


----------



## ddraig (Jul 30, 2012)

Onket said:


> Certainly does sound like you pissed him off though. Glad he didn't catch up with you.


 yeah i got to stop doing it really! too many nutters about


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 30, 2012)

Personally I won't hesitate to pull dangerous idiots up on their driving since no one else will.

I'm not aware of any cycle-cammers getting properly beaten up.


----------



## Onket (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm sure I saw a video posted on here (not this thread) of some bloke getting laid out after hitting someone's car with his hand as it went too close.

It does happen.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 30, 2012)

Onket said:


> I'm sure I saw a video posted on here (not this thread) of some bloke getting laid out after hitting someone's car with his hand as it went too close.
> 
> It does happen.


Oh, the stable lad in Essex ...

That was also in the papers - and his punch missed.

I twice had dodgy men shout stuff at me about my mum's genitalia - said more about them than me.


----------



## Onket (Jul 30, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Oh, the stable lad in Essex ...
> 
> That was also in the papers - and his punch missed.


 
Dunno. Don't think it missed.


----------



## Onket (Jul 30, 2012)

Here it is-
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/road...just-because-he-couldnt-overtake-6420961.html

Quite long thread here-
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/motorist-punches-cyclist.277579/ 

Not re-watched the clip cos they're all blocked here.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 30, 2012)

Onket said:


> Dunno. Don't think it missed.


He swung, the cyclist fell over.
Otherwise he would have been much more severely punished.
They're all mouth and no trousers these idiot cagers.


----------



## plurker (Jul 31, 2012)

plurker said:


> I've found me a decent, fair-priced LBS
> 
> Dropped it off Sat, said 'I know this is gonna cost me but do what needs doing pls'. Decent chat to the mechanic about the issues I had. Picked it up this morning: service and NEW: chain, cassette, tyre & tube, front chainring, pair of Avid pads, gear-cable and rotor. Total £216. Apex Cycles in Clapham North, I salute you.
> 
> Fair flew to work this morning, it's a lot quicker not having the front brake jammed on innit...


 
And then on Friday the front brake jammed on again.  Took it back to Apex, who beld and stripped the front brake entriely - the piston seals had gone. Replaced the entire front brake system - new lever, pistons, rotor, pads. And charged no labour for this new work, as well as refunding the labour & pads from the service last week.  Now I'm *really* quick, Cav's got to look over his shoulder from now on


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 31, 2012)

Bloody hell.

I was going to do an extra 15 miles tonight but the drizzle turned into light rain and I came straight home - and now the sun's come out a bit.


----------



## Geri (Jul 31, 2012)

Some twat leaned out of the passenger window and blew an airhorn at me just as they overtook. Almost made me jump out of my skin!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 31, 2012)

I forgot to start my video camera on the way home and missed a really stupid overtake by a VW Transporter campervan precipitated by the cyclist ahead of me hugging the kerb and making it seem possible. (but only to a pea-brained moton)
EDIT :- no - it _*was*_ recording.


----------



## Onket (Jul 31, 2012)

Geri said:


> Some twat leaned out of the passenger window and blew an airhorn at me just as they overtook. Almost made me jump out of my skin!


 
This happened to me when I was about 12, but the twat shouted rather than blew an airhorn. I nearly shat meself. An airhorn must have been terrible.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 31, 2012)

I had to cover my eyes in the woods on the way home to avoid being blinded ..



Luckily I realised in time that it wasn't a twat on a bike before responding in kind ...


----------



## Geri (Jul 31, 2012)

Onket said:


> This happened to me when I was about 12, but the twat shouted rather than blew an airhorn. I nearly shat meself. An airhorn must have been terrible.


 
Luckily they had also blown it about a minute before, so it wasn't as big a shock as it could have been. It still made me jump though!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 31, 2012)

That is probably an actual road traffic offence - a shame you weren't videoing it at the time.


----------



## Onket (Aug 2, 2012)

I think I've just about given up on my local bike shop calling to tell me they've got the red pedals & grips I ordered. Must be a couple of months now and 3 or 4 visits.

Grrrr.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 3, 2012)

I gave up on the local shops yonks ago - so many good online retailers. I've even had wheels and tyres
delivered to work.

Stepped over a pair of amorous snails - I suppose I could have moved them as a united couple....



Knocked a full couple of minutes off my 25 minute commute - legs feeling quite healthy - I'll do an extra 15 miles on the way home if I'm lucky with the weather that is so localised - sometimes I can dodge the rain at cycling speed. A 28MPH SSW crosswind is forecast though..


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 3, 2012)

Annoyingly my camera started a new file just as one of the usual idiot overtakers came face to face with a cop car ..

Got my extra 15 miles in on the way home - better speed than last time, but still a bit down on where I've been at my peak and I kept getting overtaken. 

Musical accompaniment was "Garage Pressure 2" including gems such as this :-



Suits my cadence pretty well.


----------



## Geri (Aug 3, 2012)

I have re-named a section of my route Dog Shit Alley. It's quite a tricky area to traverse at the moment.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 4, 2012)

I went down the railway path as per usual today and there was shit everywhere - must have been the same dog at least twice - horse as well as dog ...

Had a look at the bit of the new Mangotsfield to Yate spur I helped a teeny bit with the other week.
Well it peters out into muddy track, but the first bit is very nice.

In a bid to keep horses off the temporary surface, South Glos have applied themselves with their usual glee, and in keeping with the current _*zeitgeist*_ have come up with ...

A Wiggo filter.

Yes folks, only the skinniest of riders with the narrowest of handlebars are allowed through without a lot of contortions ...


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2012)

free eat natural bars if your commute goes past Waterloo
http://ht.ly/cHVBG


> Planet Positive have teamed up with Eat Natural to give away their delicious bars for free to all cyclists near Waterloo station between 9 and 10am over the coming days.
> 
> Why?
> To say a big, two-wheeled thank you to all you 500,000 bike riders for helping make London and the UK that little bit greener.
> ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 6, 2012)

Didn't get out yesterday so extended my homeward commute by the usual 15 miles. Once again only a moderately fast homeward 9 miles - to garage again, and found myself exploring slowish cadences.
I didn't mind particularly, but it seems to be psychology that's limiting me at the moment ...
What I felt at some point was I had more core power to deliver, but the big upper-leg muscles were the limiting factor in getting it to the wheels ...


----------



## Geri (Aug 6, 2012)

Very annoying journey home today.

As I was approaching the underpass, I could hear some children so I slowed right down in case they came running out without looking (which they did). At that very moment some twat tried to overtake me and almost ran straight into one of them. He had to slam his brakes on and shouted "Whoops!"  

I was ahead of him through the underpass but as we came out of the other side, he tried to undertake me just as I was about to pull into the left side of the path (as it's the cycle side), luckily I always look back before changing lanes so I saw him in time and put the brakes on. "Sorry!" he shouted.

Dog shit alley had loads of new shit all over the place and a Staffy running all over the path whilst it's owner was standing about drinking Special Brew. Then I almost collided with two people who were staggering all over the place either drunk or off their heads on something else.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 6, 2012)

had 2 lads in a car bib and wave arms at me as i was ahead of them approaching a red light, pulled over a bit and as they'd never have made it through they had to stop so motioned at them to do the window down.
they said 'we ain't got all day mate' i replied 'it was a red light', 'you should be over there anyway' motioning to the left/gutter. disagreed and told them we are all road users and they started asking me what my problem was, told them they bibbed me which they then denied, pleasantries exchanged as lights changed.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 7, 2012)

ddraig said:


> them they *bibbed* me


??


The Wiggo effect was short-lived then ..
Perhaps we could find a way to play on the Usain Bolt phenomenon...


----------



## plurker (Aug 7, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> ??


Some cars go 'bib bib', mine goes 'beep beep' - they joys of phoneticism 

I'm way faster now my brake's been fixed, too fast it seems for the white van who cut across me this morning, turning right across 2 lanes on the Kennington Road, not even looking cause he was too busy looking at some old bill who had stopped someone, he got a mouthful...think the OB thought I was shouting at them originally


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2012)

ddraig said:


> i motioned my hand and said 'get off yer phone'


 


Onket said:


> does sound like you pissed him off


 


ddraig said:


> yeah i got to stop doing it really! too many nutters about


 


ddraig said:


> motioned at them to do the window down.


 
Slow learning curve, innit.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 7, 2012)

yeah yeah
but they were out of order this time!


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm the same, and there will always be people who are out of order.


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 7, 2012)

On a canal tow path on coming up to a walker I slowed down to a walking space, with plenty of room ahead of me I cheerily said "Excuse me please".  The walker turned around and growled "get a bell".

I pinged my bell, stopped and apologised for disturbing him and explained that I was only trying to be polite.  Walker starts ranting something, I wished him a good day and I cycled off - bemused and confused.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 7, 2012)

Should've pushed him in the canal


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2012)

See, me or ddraig would have delat with that a bit differently!

And so would GG, probably!



<edit2add> And so would Crispy!!


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 7, 2012)

I thought he could have been a long lost brother of GG - who ended up being passionate about walking rather than cycling!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 7, 2012)

framers!


----------



## cybertect (Aug 8, 2012)

Crispy said:


> So, someone at TFL has been told to sort out the junction on the north side of Southwark bridge, where the segregated bike lane just stops and you've got two lanes of queuing traffic to negotiate before you get to the lights. So they've put up some big fat barrier kerbs and segregated a full width lane for cyclists to approach the junction. It's huge, must be the widest and best protected on-road cycle lane in the city. But it's in the middle of the road. So you come out of the cycle lane and then have to cross a lane of traffic in order to get into the next bit of cycle lane. It's idiotic.
> 
> View attachment 21385



Ah, that got a nice write-up on Cyclists in the City blog

http://cyclelondoncity.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/southwark-bridge-protected-cycle-lane.html


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 8, 2012)

Hoping to do another of my 15 mile diversions tonight - with the 9 mile homeward bit which includes a fair bit of sprinting. In theory that would leave me Thursday to rest a bit then ready for another on Friday, but someone has come up with a 45/50-miler complete with a decent hill for Saturday, so I'm not sure now about Friday.

I was reading somewhere yesterday that I need to be doing in the order of 200 miles a week to really make some progress.

My commute is 45 miles a week, my usual weekend rides add up to between 35 and 50 miles, and three of these evening rides would add another 45 - so I'm going to struggle to fit in any more than 125 to 140.

Still, that should push my envelope a bit - perhaps next year I'll work out some longer evening rides.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 8, 2012)

My latest video inspired by a slightly naughty overtake this morning, leading me to wonder how I appear to slower riders as I belt home in the evenings, striving to exceed my current 20MPH (intermittent).


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 8, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Hoping to do another of my 15 mile diversions tonight - with the 9 mile homeward bit which includes a fair bit of sprinting. In theory that would leave me Thursday to rest a bit then ready for another on Friday, but someone has come up with a 45/50-miler complete with a decent hill for Saturday, so I'm not sure now about Friday.
> 
> I was reading somewhere yesterday that I need to be doing in the order of 200 miles a week to really make some progress.
> 
> ...


 
If you were looking for training advice - perhaps other exercise you could fit into your week, search 'cross training for cycling'


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 8, 2012)

First picture I saw was someone running - on the actual ground !

I wish there were still rave-type events I could attend...

What I've always known I _*should*_ be doing is pushups and other resistance-type activities.
Even when I got super-fit and skinny through raving in my 30s, I never could do many of those.
I did bench presses during the lunch break for a while back then...


----------



## a_chap (Aug 8, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Hoping to do another of my 15 mile diversions tonight - with the 9 mile homeward bit which includes a fair bit of sprinting. In theory that would leave me Thursday to rest a bit then ready for another on Friday, but someone has come up with a 45/50-miler complete with a decent hill for Saturday, so I'm not sure now about Friday.
> 
> I was reading somewhere yesterday that I need to be doing in the order of 200 miles a week to really make some progress.
> 
> ...


 
-cough-

Audax

You know it makes sense...


----------



## a_chap (Aug 8, 2012)

Baffled at how I felt riding home this evening.

Warm & sunny. It's just not _right_ you know.


----------



## Geri (Aug 8, 2012)

Didn't cycle today as I was giving blood after work, and it is a really, really long hill up to the place they do it in. I was absolutely amazed at how many cyclists there are over that side of town compared to where I live.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 8, 2012)

a_chap said:


> -cough-
> 
> Audax
> 
> You know it makes sense...


I reckon I would get lost.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 8, 2012)

That was exhilarating - really got into the zone and then beyond - almost meditative - mind you there was the music - and the refreshment stop.  At times it was like steering a ship. 
I strained a new muscle today - hamstring I think - just the left side and only a tad.

Still feels like a series of sprints - only to maintain 15 to 20 mph ... and annoyingly I can't hit more than 21MPH even on a slight incline ... so one way or another I have muscle bottlenecks.
I only just got into oxygen deficit on the way down.

My classic Garage mix really hit the spot - though I wish I had a handlebar remote for my player ...

I'm sure it was actual ants flying tonight - got flocks of them land on me while I was bombing along  - sure I got stung or squirted on my chest..


----------



## Geri (Aug 8, 2012)

Yep, flying ants day today.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 8, 2012)

Geri said:


> Yep, flying ants day today.


 
I know.  Not nice.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 8, 2012)

Krill / shrimps of the air.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 8, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I reckon I would get lost.


It would be a novelty though - doing an activity like that with music ...
Do they take a urine sample afterwards ?


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 9, 2012)

I had some idiot black cab driver drove towards me while I was riding in a a contraflow cycle lane. When I remonstrated with him, I got a mouthful of abuse. In effect, he was putting me in danger by forcing me to ride the wrong way on the carriageway. He couldn't see that. Perhaps cabbies need training too? I should have taken the arsehole's number and reported him to the PCO.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 9, 2012)

Bloody hell.

On the positive side lovely evening - if a little warm - even *sans* _*skidlid*_.... 
Took a couple of minutes off my commute, maintained 20MPH most of the last mile and a half. 

So what were all the cagers doing sealed inside their tin cans ?
Jamming up Bristol, trying to dodge through rat runs and generally getting fractious.

Got slow left-hooked by this idiot :-




Look at the size of this fecking thing I had to make pull-over ..




And then this specimen ..



I'll let this one off because I wasn't supposed to be doing 20MPH at that point ...


----------



## Geri (Aug 9, 2012)

I got complimented on my bike, and told I looked 21 as I was locking my bike up outside Tesco


----------



## Onket (Aug 9, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> I *remonstrated* with him


 
I though it was only football commentators that used that word!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 10, 2012)

Late leaving so pushed it a bit and knocked a minute or two off - back to an average speed I haven't seen in at least a year.
Feeling it slightly in the old legs and knees, so will need to take it easy-ish on the way home - in preparation for tomorrow and its late-morning hill ...
Definitely need to find somewhere rural to have a chill though..


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 11, 2012)

11 miles Friday with a chill out and a sprint home.

Today's 40 miles were a bit on the easy side - apart from one really impossibly steep hill through woodland which I may try again - though in the other direction - though I'm not at all keen on steep descents either ...

There were 16 of us initially - I didn't feel I'd got much socially from the experience ...
Ended too early and the ride home was far too slow - I probably should have stopped for a chill and ridden the 9 miles home from the final stop by myself with the rave-type music - I always feel less than sated if I don't end on a sprint - I'll have to make up for it tomorrow - unless I decide to go up to Ashton Court for a picnic - all the balloons and the millions of cars should have cleared-off by then.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 12, 2012)

My usual 10 down, 10 back up - surprisingly fast given the miles I put in yesterday and over the week .. had a fun "race" over a few miles with some people.
When I say "race", the only satisfaction I get - apart from the exhilaration of being "in the zone" and getting my exercise, is imagining their thoughts as an obese baglady rushes past on a bike that looks like it came out of a skip. 

Almost marred by an encounter with a testosterone-fuelled roadie idiot on the way down - I was so startled by the way he cut me up as I was sheltering from the rain under a bridge and getting a bit lost in reverie, I forgot to salute him in the time-honoured Urbanz fashion.
Encountered him coming back the other way later - didn't look like he was enjoying his ride... perhaps it was all the other human beings he had had to make allowances for.

145 miles over 7 days.


----------



## Onket (Aug 13, 2012)

I have been driving a car all weekend. Has reminded me to be bloody careful when cycling.


----------



## tommers (Aug 13, 2012)

It was good.  New bike.  But I did cut up a pedestrian turning into my work's road and got a "what the FUCK!?" in return.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 13, 2012)

Signed road closure on way home due to rebuilding of huge retaining wall, but hopefully only for cars (info unclear) ... unwelcome climb back up hill, then diversion along main road if I can't get through ... scheduled diversion for a whole week - all rather unsettling for my OCD routine ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 13, 2012)

Building works hadn't started, but just before I reached the location, I met Mrs. Magoo coming from the direction of the pub ...


----------



## Onket (Aug 13, 2012)

I've got a puncture in the post. Noticed a small cut/gouge on my back tyre where the bit underneath the black tyre is exposed.

Plus I found myself in the middle of a massive patch of broken glass before I had chance to swerve, on the way home.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 13, 2012)

Broken glass is rarely a problem in my experience so long as your tyres are pumped up - though I've been on 26 inch wheels and reinforced tyres for over a decade now.
The local yobs smash bottles deliberately on and near the local railway path and I inevitably ride over it, but it's rare for me to actually need to extract any when I check every 2 weeks / 200 or so miles ...

Though I think I rode over the bottom of a bottle last year and had to write off a tyre with at least 6 months' wear left in it.


----------



## Geri (Aug 14, 2012)

I got a puncture from glass once, which is not bad considering the amount I ride over. The usual culprits are nails, and once a thorn.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 14, 2012)

I usually manage to replace my tyres before they let anything through - £20 for a Continental "Country Plus" and I ditch the rear one after perhaps one year / 2000 miles and the front after 3000.
They're like their "city contact" tyres but with extra tread. I've got a stack of quite serviceable tyres which I probably should leave by the gate for the benefit of someone struggling on a BSO with knobblies - I'd even fit them for free. (Why they sell them with tyres like that, I can't imagine).

£35 / 52 weeks = 67p - roughly what I pay for tea on a daily basis.


----------



## Onket (Aug 14, 2012)

My last puncture was a staple.

No punctures yet, fully pumped up my tyres last night as I had let them get a bit soft.

Managed to clip the left side of my handlebars on something which flung me into the bush on the right hand side tis morning. Luckily I wasn't going fast at the time.

Where's ddraig? Not back on your bike yet after Boomtown?!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 14, 2012)

Onket said:


> My last puncture was a staple.
> 
> No punctures yet, fully pumped up my tyres last night as I had let them get a bit soft.
> 
> ...


 oh yeah, today i was, didn't shout or gesture at anyone today
bit mellow and hazed out still 
lovely ride in, too many layers! have removed loads of shit from bag tho so quite a bit lighter, which was nice


----------



## Onket (Aug 14, 2012)

I've said it on the other thread, but it's worth saying again here- I've been wanting to go to Boomtown for a few years. Glad to hear you had a good one.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 15, 2012)

Did my 20 mile route home again - 10 miles down. 20 minutes of chilling to King Tubby, then on with the slightly more up-tempo house mix and home...

Lovely bright, but not overly-hot evening - glad I left a day for my legs to recover from Sunday.
I focussed on maintaining a fixed cadence / speed up the couple of percent gradient - except for the several places that favoured my slight ability for sprinting and which I can't possibly ignore - and I think I "beat" a thinner rider I'd been following and then lost 5 miles earlier - thundered past 1 mile from home.
Still failed to get much beyond 20MPH in the sprint finish - but I'd noticed in the morning that I can at least now pull 20MPH out of the bag a lot more easily ...

I think I'm going to have to rig up a spare cycle computer as a cadence meter and start getting a bit geeky about training. 

Hopefully Thursday evening will be similarly suitable for an extended ride...

There's a quite challenging ride on Saturday up into Wales and a much too easy one on Sunday ... perhaps I'll do both ..


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 15, 2012)

I think I at least equalled my PB this morning. 

Which is a great relief considering how well I was doing last summer, but was subsequently almost forced off my bike altogether only a few months ago.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 15, 2012)

Quite a journey - not least because of the wind - and one that makes me eager to get some more and better cameras ....

My first cager on the phone :-



Sadly I didn't get the reg, but my phone gesture and shout made them sound the horn.

Then these roadie-types who came moderately close to taking me out - and it was only when I saw the video that I realised they're even older than me. At the time, I assumed they were n00b kids...


----------



## Crispy (Aug 15, 2012)

Threatened with violence for riding in the middle of a narrow residential both-sides-parked road. Kept my cool, wished him a pleasant evening. Nonchalantly rode off. Chain slipped off my far-too-worn middle chainring. Had to wheel bike to side of road to get chain back on, while angry man revved his car away, shouting out the window


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 15, 2012)

I've had perfectly civilised drivers apparently prepared to drive right through me because I hold my ground and not smear myself into the door zone - In last night's example it was almost as if he imagined I wasn't there ...



I was positioned to turn right at the end of the road and there's a concealed entrance on the left - a dentist's - where I've had cars pull out - so there might as well be parked cars on the left..


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm back in the saddle, with a trek hybrid I got through the cycle scheme from work. Loving it so far, but my legs are suffering. It's ten miles each way but a lot of that is on a canal towpath, or through park cycle lanes.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2012)

long way! nice one
sometimes my 2 mile ish commute knackers me out

had some idiot doing about 50 overtaking a cyclist coming the way get way too close to me on the way home


----------



## Kanda (Aug 16, 2012)

Sat at the traffic lights by Jamm on my motorbike this morning, next to a police car... then a cyclist whizzes between us and jumps the lights. Copper pulled him, he was yelling at the copper as if he'd done fuck all wrong. Wasn't any of you lot was it??


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 16, 2012)

got pulled by po po for 'not taking enough care at a pedestrian crossing' - a lady was on the other side of one with an island in the middle, apparently there 'could have been a small child walking in front of her'... when i pointed out there plainly wasn't a small child in front of her, if there was i would have seen it from my approach, i got the 'don't raise your voice at me' shtick. aaah pigs, gawd love em.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 16, 2012)

Maybe the police are having a bit of a day of it. I saw some police fining a cyclist after some lights this morning. 

I am amazed that people stop for a police on foot. Just cycle off.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 16, 2012)

usually i would - however this lot we're in a massive land rover. they also failed to see the irony of the danger they were creating by giving me a bollocking in the middle of a lane of traffic.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 16, 2012)

You should get a camera.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 16, 2012)

that would require getting a helmet to strap it on to


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 16, 2012)

Handlebar. Nice and discreet.
I don't always wear a lid either.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 16, 2012)

not for me - id rather vent my unsubstantiated frustrations on the internet. and all that film is fiddly.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 16, 2012)

My knees are starting to give me grief.  They used to hurt all the time before I got my bike, I assume because they're not designed to be carrying someone as fat as me around.  As soon as I get back to Manc I'm going out on my bike.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 16, 2012)

My Thursday extended ride home started with a silver-haired c*nt in a soft-top almost take me out on the roundabout outside where I work and my camera wasn't running. 
A bus turned off to my left and I knew I would be obscured a bit so flashed my headlight for a bit - but since they fitted a light-controlled crossing the c*nts hit that roundabout flat out and _*then*_ think about stopping.

You can bet your life the motoring public suffered after that ..

Anyway, in spite of it being a bit drizzly / spotty, I carried on down, but didn't spend too much time chilling ...

Didn't have quite the legs I had on Tuesday so focussed on keeping a steady pace - but inevitably upped it a bit in a couple of places then ended with the usual sprint.
Keeping my cadence high might have been helped by accidentally being on my 28 tooth front sprocket for a lot of the way home .. and who knows, perhaps there was a "magic ratio" on that cog ...

Realised Saturday's ride is actually about 70 miles with a steady climb of 600 feet up to Usk ...
"women welcome, average speed 15 on the flat" says the ride leader...
I sneezed this afternoon ... hopefully if I'm going to bonk, I'll realise it in time and turn back...


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 17, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> You can bet your life the motoring public suffered after that ..


 
What does this mean?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> What does this mean?


No quarter - standing my ground in narrow roads - stopping cars using my psycho stare... even suggested a guy on the main road slowed down - after a lorry driver had beckoned me out into his path - within the speed limit, but the whole road needs fixing ...
Unfortunately my camera had crashed so I recorded none of it...


----------



## tommers (Aug 17, 2012)

Colleague can into work today having just been fined for going through a red. Cop told her '50' of them are out doing this today.

They're obviously having a bit of a push.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2012)

Good to hear.

Hopefully some of the busts will be caught on cycle cam so we can all enjoy them.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 17, 2012)

tommers said:


> Colleague can into work today having just been fined for going through a red. Cop told her '50' of them are out doing this today.
> 
> They're obviously having a bit of a push.


Only jump red lights if there is a slower cyclist near by..


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2012)

Got out the door this morning and my headlight mounting had rusted through again (small jubilee clip.)
I need to get my finger out and order an extension gizmo and re-engineer my lights a bit.
I've been holding out for the right plumbing components.



Hopefully I'll find a way to house the light switches too that doesn't involve buying two of these things at £14 each ...


----------



## Onket (Aug 17, 2012)

People who jump lights deserve to be fined, as far as I am concerned.

As for my daily ride, I don't want to argue and stress my way to and from work, so I'm fairly easy going. It's helped by the route I've chosen which is back streets & a park for part of the way.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2012)

Onket said:


> As for my daily ride, I don't want to argue and stress my way to and from work, so I'm fairly easy going. It's helped by the route I've chosen which is back streets & a park for part of the way.


Me too - and whenever I've found a better route, I spend a lot of time afterwards kicking myself.

My homeward journey is now a mile and a half longer than it was, but takes me the same time because it's now quiet country roads, a wooded park and a mile and a half of the railway path - which is as near as dammit a park.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 17, 2012)

I think something is wrong with me. I really enjoy being on the main roads.
Cycle lanes and parks have too much stopping and starting.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 17, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> I think something is wrong with me. I really enjoy being on the main roads.
> Cycle lanes and parks have too much stopping and starting.


 
I dislike riding on shared paths and avoid it where possible because I am used to riding at traffic speed, not pedestrian speed.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 17, 2012)

weepiper said:


> I dislike riding on shared paths and avoid it where possible because I am used to riding at traffic speed, not pedestrian speed.


 
Seconded.  My old commute back in Edinburgh involved a lot of A road.  Unless the wind meant the cycle paths were a more sensible option.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2012)

I go with the flow - I don't mind fitting in with pedestrians and dogs because I'm a serial sprinter by nature and use the time to recover...



I'm so lucky with my commute - it's almost a cyclist's dream. Twice a week now I turn left instead of right and add an extra car-free 15 miles.

Too many blinking cyclists sometime though ...


----------



## Onket (Aug 17, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> I think something is wrong with me. I really enjoy being on the main roads.
> Cycle lanes and parks have too much stopping and starting.


 
In the winter I have a fast road route home, due the park closing earlier. It's quicker and I prefer going at that speed, but I really don't like the traffic and fumes. I'd rather a longer, slower, calmer route to save my lungs and not getting squashed by a bus.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2012)

Mister Mercedes didn't seem to think I deserved the respect he'd afforded the car I was following, and when I forced him to stop, he gestured that I should remove my earphones - presumably to give me the benefit of his expertise.
Naturally I didn't and my buzz remained relatively unkilled ...



I found it a tad patronising - being only a few years younger than him - it seems as soon as we make the mistake of choosing a bicycle for transportation we are infantilised in their eyes...

My intention, when I do these things is that they discuss it at the proverbial golf club - perhaps by not spelling it out, the extra effort will make it sink in more effectively.


----------



## Geri (Aug 17, 2012)

Very bad tempered ride home. I shouted at some cars for not giving way to me where they are supposed to, and one woman made a very rude gesture at me. Then another car drove straight through the no entry signs at the end of the road when I was coming the other way, so I shouted "Well done!" sarcastically.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 17, 2012)

gave someone the finger today for pulling out of front of me. Arrogant dick.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2012)

The local rag is full of crap about pavement cycling, but for once I fully understand why people do it on Fishponds Road in Bristol.
In an effort to make it less of an olympic sprint, I now try to get across at this point and rely on the pedestrian crossing to my right - only tossers like this take the piss ...



So annoyed I didn't get the reg. for my video - though hopefully the whole street heard my accusation. A shame about that smartly turned-out family though - and during Ramadan too.


----------



## Geri (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm seriously thinking of writing to the council and asking them to change the polite "give way to cyclists" sign on Stapleton Road for a zebra crossing. Maybe that way some of the cars will actually think about stopping.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2012)

It must be a nightmare at the city end.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 17, 2012)

Turns out I have no idea how to carry a baguette on a bike


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> Turns out I have no idea how to carry a baguette on a bike


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/27041895@N05/5495063334/

Apparently


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2012)

I carried home a new lock assembly for my front door - 7 foot long - albeit most of it a thin strip of steel ...


----------



## Geri (Aug 17, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> It must be a nightmare at the city end.


 
Most of my journey is along the new cycletrack alongside the M32, it's just the bit where it crosses Stapleton Road by the M32 café that winds me up. Very often there are no cars at all,  so you can go straight over, but today there were 6 in a row and none of the first four stopped.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2012)

I used to go home that way, but I haven't been down there since they rearranged it - I had several incidents along there even heading towards town on the road itself ...
Why are people so bloody selfish ?


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 17, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I carried home a new lock assembly for my front door - 7 foot long - albeit most of it a thin strip of steel ...


impressive.
The stupidest thing i carried was a full size PC gaffer taped to my back.
stupid


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> impressive.
> The stupidest thing i carried was a full size PC gaffer taped to my back.
> stupid


Bloody hell 

I at least settled for carrying home the components and put up with the old case ..


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 17, 2012)

I like the idea of you cycling about town with a 7 foot lance, like some knight of old - swearing at traffic and flashing high intendity flood lights at BMW drivers.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 18, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> No quarter - standing my ground in narrow roads - stopping cars using my psycho stare... even suggested a guy on the main road slowed down - after a lorry driver had beckoned me out into his path - within the speed limit, but the whole road needs fixing ...
> Unfortunately my camera had crashed so I recorded none of it...


 
So because you perceived a car driver wronged you then you actually ramped up the level of confrontation with other car drivers who had nothing to do with the first one?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 18, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> So because you perceived a car driver wronged you then you actually ramped up the level of confrontation with other car drivers who had nothing to do with the first one?




Perceived ?

WTF ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks like tomorrow's 70-miler isn't happening - the right people might have swayed it.
If a slightly more sensible ride to Wales doesn't show up before the year is out, I'll try the route myself - perhaps in stages...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 18, 2012)

Probably just as well I didn't go on that ride - did a fairly lack-lustre 20 miles - not sure what was lacking exactly - general tiredness possibly ...


----------



## stavros (Aug 19, 2012)

I had a really good ride this morning. I'd been away for a couple of weeks and, whilst I borrowed a bike and went out on that, it was a mountain bike and so I thought going back to my roadie might feel a little stiff. As such, I didn't attempt anything too challenging but it all just felt very good.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 19, 2012)

Did my usual bimble down the railway path, managed to kill an hour in the middle by kipping on various benches, before the homeward bit which inevitably ends in a pool of sweat ... other path users even more random than usual - it's so much better in that regard when it threatens to rain.
Still a couple of MPH down from the past over the last few miles where I was making a bit of an effort.
But I'm enjoying exploring the easier-than-walking threshold and steady riding - pushed myself into oxygen deficit again ... slight muscle pain in my left leg ...

I've been just congested enough the past couple of nights to warrant a squirt of sudafed, the slightest imaginable cough, almost took a paracetomol last night....


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 20, 2012)

Rain makes people's driving worse, doesn't it?  Several pulled out on me this morning that at dry weather speeds would have taken me out.  I ride pretty slow in the wet because of past accidents (not related to other vehicles), maybe a bit slower today because I've just stuck new brake blocks on the front and still getting used to change in brake tension.  Might have saved me in at least one case.  I guess this is where inexperienced riders might get caught out. 

Wind the window down if you can't see through it properly, fucksticks.  I'm brightly coloured, riding wide, and have my light on, what more can I do?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 20, 2012)

I used to feel it in my bones when I cycled home on busier roads - first few drops and these idiots protected in a waterproof shell would seem to be even more desperate than usual to get home ..

As my lights get brighter and brighter, I sometimes actually feel safer when the light level is low enough to use them.... though I had a dilemma this morning about whether flashing my main beam would actually encourage this driver to pull out while I was doing 30MPH...


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 20, 2012)

I sometimes change my route on wet days because I know I'm more likely to be exposed to prickery, and less able to stop abruptly.  The other hazard is large puddles hiding monstrous potholes, route knowledge is pretty critical.

Hit a massive pothole that I did know about last week because a BMW was sat right on my back wheel so I couldn't pull out to get around it. Nearly threw me (one of those types that throws you into another ridge so very hard to control). Shook my chain off.  Hate that, when people hover really close waiting to overtake.  Back off, or go past.  On that section I'm usually pretty close to the speed limit and riding with the traffic, staying wide, but had let myself get forced over the edge somewhere.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 20, 2012)

Careful as I am, I got too close / fast to a visually impaired man in the park. 



But the youngster in front of me had been twice as fast as me up the hill and I never saw him again and all 7 people I encountered looked very wary.

GPS tracks from previous occaisions see me hitting 10MPH at that point- but the path would surely have had no people on it ... I wasn't going at more than jogging pace today - but I clearly need to take more care.


----------



## stavros (Aug 20, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I used to feel it in my bones when I cycled home on busier roads - first few drops and these idiots protected in a waterproof shell would seem to be even more desperate than usual to get home ..
> 
> As my lights get brighter and brighter, I sometimes actually feel safer when the light level is low enough to use them.... though I had a dilemma this morning about whether flashing my main beam would actually encourage this driver to pull out while I was doing 30MPH...




Help me out GG. I recognise where that is, but can't quite pinpoint it. Obviously somewhere in or around Bristol, but I feel I should know it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 20, 2012)

stavros said:


> Help me out GG. I recognise where that is, but can't quite pinpoint it. Obviously somewhere in or around Bristol, but I feel I should know it.


It starts off as Manor Road in Fishponds, then it becomes Blackberry Hill, then Broomhill on the way up the other side of the Frome valley. 
Luckily when my steerer failed a couple of years ago I was only doing 8MPH uphill - roughly where the video ends ..


----------



## stavros (Aug 20, 2012)

In which case, maybe I don't recognise it. I don't know that area, but something about it is ringing bells in my head. Cheers though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 21, 2012)

07 March 11
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/mobile/uk-england-bristol-12663323


> _*The leader of the opposition Conservative group on Bristol City Council*, Geoff Gollop, said the new cycle routes were to the detriment of motorists._
> 
> _He said: "The Cycling City initiative brought in match-funding which has delivered new cycling routes but these have largely been achieved at the expense of the majority of road users - by reducing road space or capacity._
> 
> _"Whilst we recognise the merits of promoting cycling as a leisure activity for the individual - delivering personal health benefits and helping to improve the environment for all - this form of travel is unlikely in the near future to be a major means of commuting._


 

*Tuesday, August 21, 2012*
http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/Candidate-mayor-wants-school-Games/story-16738460-detail/story.html



> *ELECTED Mayor candidate Geoff Gollop* has promised that Bristol will have a summer Olympics for schools in 2013 if he is elected as the new figurehead for the city.
> Mr Gollop, the Tory candidate for the post, said every school pupil in the city should be invited to take part in a week-long event designed to increase fitness and raise awareness about the benefits of exercise and competitive sport.
> He said: "Sport is a key element of a healthylifestyle and getting the next generation fit will improve health, reducing future rates of heart disease, cancer and stroke.
> "Thousands of children in Bristol have been inspired by the London Olympics and we want to ensure that they use their inspiration and get involved in local sports. The Bristol Olympics in 2013 would have a major impact on young people."
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Aug 21, 2012)

excellent!


----------



## Geri (Aug 21, 2012)

Twat. Not that I would vote Tory anyway.

Got very, very, very wet on my way home via Tesco. I don't think I could be any wetter if I tried. Of course, everyone in Tesco was bone dry having driven there in their cars, so I looked like a right idiot.

And there's a bomb scare in Cabot Circus so the roads were gridlocked. Not that it affected me as I sailed merrily past them. Although at least they were warm and dry.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 21, 2012)

Bloody typical. I get drenched on the way home and now the sun's come out - I was supposed to be heading off for my Tuesday ride ... logically it's my footwear that's the limiting factor because everything else would have got sweaty anyway .. too late now, I've had a drink.

On the way home I had one of the usual pointless overtakes with added horn as I was passing safely outside of the door zone (sadly no video), I flash my headlight and the guy almost immediately pulls up in his Fiesta-sized killing machine  - it seems his nearside wheel is in a substantial amount of water - I complain that he's holding me up and go in front, and as he overtakes me again he retorts through the open passenger window "show me some respect" -  
I tell him to "F off and go and kill someone else".

Respect ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 22, 2012)

Be careful out there :-



http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-junction-at-kennington-park-a-question.286037/


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 22, 2012)

Came to get the bike out of the garage this morning to find the back wheel as flat as a pancake     No spare inner tube and I don't have time to buy one until tomorrow.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 22, 2012)

How are staggered crossroads (with 4 traffic lights that work in pairs) meant to work?

I have tried all sorts of combinations of turning right, but each seems to be pretty dangerous.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 22, 2012)

was in the straight on lane with a left filter next to me and a lorry behind me indicating right
left filter light went green and he bibbed me! and again so i move forward saying, well you should've been over there then! motioning to the left lane and he gave me a right load of abuse!


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 22, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> How are staggered crossroads (with 4 traffic lights that work in pairs) meant to work?
> 
> I have tried all sorts of combinations of turning right, but each seems to be pretty dangerous.


Here - I have done a rubbish diagram..
 
I am the moving along the blue arrow. Most traffic from the other side comes along the grey arrow. When the lights change, the stagger allows me to get right across the road, but not in front of the oncoming traffic


----------



## ddraig (Aug 22, 2012)

are there any crossings with lights?

otherwise i guess i would do a hazardous dash in a straight line across then right then left


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 22, 2012)

ddraig said:


> are there any crossings with lights?
> 
> otherwise i guess i would do a hazardous dash in a straight line across then right then left


Not really.
The stagger means that the oncoming traffic don't notice me, and then when they see me the assume I was coming straight on and have jumped the lights.
For a while I have been Gentlereening my way out and making the cars stop. But I am was then starting to doubt that I was in the right.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2012)

ddraig said:


> motioning


 

We've been here before......



ddraig said:


> and he gave me a right load of abuse!


 
Ah yes, there we go.


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2012)

p.s. Just got strava for my phone- anyone else use it?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 22, 2012)

what is that?

and it was a genuinely calm motion as he was in a big lorry!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 22, 2012)

Isn't that the one that kills people ? 

I installed it recently but may never use it - I had several more of that kind of app before my phone crashed and I didn't put them back on.
Runkeeper seems to do everything I want ..
The thing is I really only track the occasional ride, - mostly for mapping rather than performance so it's funny when Runkeeper announces publicly that I've broken some personal record or other ..
Presumably you could potentially have people chatting in your ear giving encouragement upon getting a tweet that you're half way up the col de quelque chose ?


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 22, 2012)

Onket said:


> p.s. Just got strava for my phone- anyone else use it?


I've just installed it. 
Looks fun


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Isn't that the one that kills people ?


 
Eh?!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 22, 2012)

*Family sues Strava for cycling death*

21 comments
By BikeRadar, UK | Tuesday, Jun 19, 2012 10.40am

William Flint was struck by car IN 2010 chasing 'KOM' record (AFP/Getty Images)

The family of a Californian man who died when allegedly trying to beat his own Strava record are suing the San Francisco firm for encouraging him to speed.

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/family-sues-strava-for-cycling-death-34299/


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Presumably you could potentially have people chatting in your ear giving encouragement upon getting a tweet that you're half way up the col de quelque chose ?


 
Oh right.

I'm not one of those idiots that cycles with headphones on, don't worry. I want to hear the traffic.

I doubt it's fair to say it's the app that kills people, more their own stupidity (if that's what you are talking about).


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> The family of a Californian man


 
There you go then. Yanks love to sue.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 22, 2012)

Onket said:


> I'm not one of those idiots that cycles with headphones on, don't worry. I want to hear the traffic.


 LOL


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh, YOU are one of those idiots, are you?!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 22, 2012)

Onket said:


> Oh, YOU are one of those idiots, are you?!


To be fair I'm incredibly lucky with my commute.

The worst thing is when there are car horns and bicycle bells and the like in my ambienty mixes - and once or twice I've thought there was something wrong with my bike - and admittedly in the past I missed things actually going wrong with my bike ...


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## plurker (Aug 22, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Be careful out there :-
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-junction-at-kennington-park-a-question.286037/




that's a bitch of a junction and a very ';ucky escape. I go straight on there myself, but always position myself in the middle lane way before the lights, where the video starts - at thos lights by Kennington Pk PO, I take the RHS lane all the way. I get ppl driving up my arse and shit, but fuck'em - rather be beeped at than squashed!


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm almost certain this will have been covered, but I've done a search and not come up with specifics....

Got a bike mainly for commuting (Boardman Hybrid), having done the journey for a couple of weeks I'm now certain I'll be knocked off sooner rather than later and need a helmet.

What's good for around £20-30? If anyone's got an Amazon or similar link that would be much appreciated.


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 23, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> I'm almost certain this will have been covered, but I've done a search and not come up with specifics....
> 
> Got a bike mainly for commuting (Boardman Hybrid), having done the journey for a couple of weeks I'm now certain I'll be knocked off sooner rather than later and need a helmet.
> 
> What's good for around £20-30? If anyone's got an Amazon or similar link that would be much appreciated.


 
Aldi and Lidl do weeks where they sell bike stuff.  They often sell good and cheep cycle helmets.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 23, 2012)

They all protect your head equally well (or poorly, depending on you POV!). Best to try them on in a shop and buy the most comfortable one you can afford.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 23, 2012)

fredfelt said:


> Aldi and Lidl do weeks where they sell bike stuff. They often sell good and cheep cycle helmets.


 
Neither of those nearby unfortunately.



Crispy said:


> They all protect your head equally well (or poorly, depending on you POV!). Best to try them on in a shop and buy the most comfortable one you can afford.


 
Fair enough, only really got a halfords that sells them round here, theirs seemed a bit pricey.

So there are no brands to look out for / avoid?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 23, 2012)

The main thing as was pointed out to us by a cycling instructor on a ride once, was that several of us had them on wrong - such that they might actually be useless in a accident.
Presumably the kite mark is all you have to go by.


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2012)

If you manage to find one that isn't sweaty as fuck and doesn't make you look like a tool, then let me know.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 23, 2012)

Indeed. I reckon I see 1 incorrectly-worn helmet for every 3 correctly-worn ones.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 23, 2012)

Yesterday was nice and sunny so I got in my 20 mile ride on the way home - as per usual it wasn't until I was actually doing it that I remembered how much I enjoyed it.

Got a decent bit of speed on the way back, but not fast enough for this Lycra lout :-



A few seconds later and he could have overtaken me safely.


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> The main thing as was pointed out to us by a cycling instructor on a ride once, was that several of us had them on wrong - such that they might actually be useless in a accident.


 


Crispy said:


> Indeed. I reckon I see 1 incorrectly-worn helmet for every 3 correctly-worn ones.


 
Is it a secret, then? Or do we have to guess?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> Is it a secret, then? Or do we have to guess?


 
The commonest error is for the helmet to be much too far back, exposing the forehead. Also common is a very loose strap. Google "how to correctly fit a cycle helmet" - there's loads of guides out there.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 23, 2012)

Unfortunately I find that worn correctly, the straps interfere with my earphones more than usual...


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2012)

Crispy said:


> The commonest error is for the helmet to be much too far back, exposing the forehead. Also common is a very loose strap. Google "how to correctly fit a cycle helmet" - there's loads of guides out there.


 
Hmmm. I might need to tighten my strap a bit.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> If you manage to find one that isn't sweaty as fuck and doesn't make you look like a tool, then let me know.


 
The Giro Aeon is not sweaty. I've worn mine in 40 deg+. Only 190g too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 24, 2012)

£150 

At least it appears it may be available in a large size.
My Bell Triton is definitely a winter helmet.

There's someone at work who wears a helmet with sod all ventilation, and others who'll always wear a helmet, but no gloves ..
I've recently I've come to realise that some people _*don't*_ treat every commute home as the last 8K of a TDF stage.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 24, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> £150



my bike only cost 190 quid..


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 24, 2012)

Got in my extended (20 mile) ride home and had a couple of fun "races" and right at the end I really went for it (I looked back and I spotted that some chap with a bright yellow top on had somehow caught up with me over a couple of hundred yards) and sustained a good pace for the last 4 miles - went slightly into oxygen deficit again and really felt my core muscles starting to become available.

The drizzle helped keep me cool. 

Timed it perfectly - the rain's just started again.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 26, 2012)

One for Turing Test :-



I blame the helmet ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 26, 2012)

Yesterday's ride was surprisingly satisfactory considering I could feel the previous evening's efforts in my legs - in fact it meant I also pushed harder than usual on the way down - even sort of racing a bit - couldn't let this roadie type beat me - clearly an occasional rider judging by the total lack of sun tan.. only got sprinkled on once - put a jacket on to keep my core temp up and my shorts had dried out again after a few miles..

I overtook these lads on BMXs on the way back to the one challenging slope and naturally they beat me up it - I was glad they turned off then as victors because the rest of that ride is all mine - I still seem to have to be in "sprint mode" to get any speed up - so a few miles is my limit for my bat out of hell impression and thereby irresistible to me - maybe as the sprinting starts further and further back over the 10 miles, it will evolve into a more sensible style of pedalling.

Today it looks like it will be sunny, so I'm seriously considering trying a 30 or 40 mile circular route including a wooded descent down into Bath which I only discovered on a ride the other week (albeit we went *up* it - or at least some people actually managed the whole thing) and I hope to get that on video. I may yet get off and walk the steepest part of it because of my vertigo.

Not sure if I'll do the extra 3 miles along the canal path for lunch as the recreational routes will be rammed)... it would be nice to carry on around to the fringes of the Mendips and make it a longer ride, only done that once on a group ride and I know I'd get lost ...

I must actually buy myself a map at some point.

Then to see if I can still manage the sprint


----------



## Alan G (Aug 26, 2012)

fredfelt said:


> Aldi and Lidl do weeks where they sell bike stuff. They often sell good and cheep cycle helmets.


 
Was checking Lidl online to see what offers are coming up and they are starting cycling stuff this Monday. http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/offerdate.htm?offerdate=33858

Helmets for a tenner. Might try and pick up a floor pump and some gloves for the winter


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice Sunday ride from hackney to st.albans. so nice to be free of traffic lights and traffic! Some pretty views too (shenley is a pretty village) and took this photo when I arrived . Now enjoying the football down the pub


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 26, 2012)

45 miles there and back in the end, about 3 and a bit hours cycling. Haven't been on a really long ride in ages and it felt great, still felt like I had a bit more left too 

(incidentally in moi vilge, its cuzmry say elo to pepl when dey cm paaarst - in addition to not really pronouncing vowels - but every time I did it in small Hertfordshire villages people looked at me like I was crazy. Is Herts just full of stuck-up posh commuters and no actual country people, or is my village abnormally friendly?)


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 26, 2012)

43 miles including more hill than I'd planned as I got slightly lost ... but I had a surprising amount left in my legs for the final 10 miles on the railway path - so it seems that I need to do more hillage each week.


----------



## stavros (Aug 26, 2012)

Did Rownham Hill again this morning (between Ashton Gate and Leigh Woods) and it doesn't get any easier. It's only about 400m long and whilst it hits you straight away at the bottom and gets pretty steep, that's not the problem. It's the false summit, as you get out of the steep part, fool yourself into thinking you're on the flat and have nothing left in your legs for the shallow climbing you're still doing.

Kept it going after that and had a good ride though.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 26, 2012)

Off to do a 25ish mile cycle from Faversham to Margate tomorrow   Need to step up the cycling as me and the boy have got confirmed places cycling for charidee in the London 100 next August.  100 miles and you have to do it in under 9.5 hours or you get disqualified   Should be fun though - it's on the Olympic road race route.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 26, 2012)

stavros said:


> Did Rownham Hill


Too rich for my blood ...

I quite enjoy hills of a few percent. I did Sands Hill again this morning - between Dyrham and the A46 - and it was a toss up between the gradient and fear of falling off backwards that might have made me give up - hopefully a rigid fork will be less scary ...



The road surface had lost all its shininess since April ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 27, 2012)

Big load of muck on its way up from Cornwall, so I contented myself with a shopping trip into town.

The Brooks Saddle had been getting loose again. When I returned to my parked bike, the remains of the adjuster had fallen out so I wired the bits on so I didn't lose them.

When I got home, I started fiddling with the saddle and remembered the Aldi box of assorted bolts and screws and very quickly came up with a robust solution - albeit the head of the 8mm bolt is a bit proud at the front, so I may get the file out at some point..

Tuesday looks good for another homeward sprinting session.

For next weekend unless any suitable group rides come up, I'm thinking about my first solo foray into Wales ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 27, 2012)

stavros said:


> Did Rownham Hill again this morning (between Ashton Gate and Leigh Woods) and it doesn't get any easier. It's only about 400m long and whilst it hits you straight away at the bottom and gets pretty steep, that's not the problem. It's the false summit, as you get out of the steep part, fool yourself into thinking you're on the flat and have nothing left in your legs for the shallow climbing you're still doing.
> 
> Kept it going after that and had a good ride though.


I reckon you'd have enjoyed this ride :-



> *Saturday 25th August 2012 *
> Starting from Clifton Suspension Bridge at 9:00 AM
> A 70 mile Medium paced ride
> 
> Flat lanes to Yatton (coffee), then a wiggly route to Cheddar (lunch stop) via Puxton and Loxton. Up a long (steep!) hill from Draycott on to the top of the Mendips and down again via Shipham; return via Congresbury.


 


The ride leader is amazing - she claims she's new to cycling any real distance and does 100k audaxes on her 21 speed sit up and beg then digs her allotment when she gets back and is up for another ride the next day.
For this ride she chose a way up the Mendips that's possibly even nastier than "Deer Leap" ! I bet she was up the front chatting all the way up it too. And quite likely another local phenomenon would have been up there on his MTB with the low handlebars, 1.5 inch tyres and 52 inch big sprocket.

The local CTC rides recently have been either insanely hard or too easy...


----------



## stavros (Aug 27, 2012)

As I said, I'm sure it's the false summit which fucks me. I can do Bridge Valley Road on the other side of the bridge no problems, but then that very definitely peaks by the zoo.


----------



## stavros (Aug 27, 2012)

I didn't go out today in the end, but I've spent some time this afternoon trying to fix old inner tubes which I changed at the roadside ages ago.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 28, 2012)

had to change inner tube on way to work! and strip off waterproofs as it was getting hot.
been lazy and just pumping it up every morning before heading to work and topping it up a bit for the way home, for about 3 weeks 
so had to do it on the pavement this morning as it was hissing after i'd pumped it up and went down twice in half a mile


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 28, 2012)

Just before I left this morning I was asking myself if I was _*really*_ going to take advantage of today's weather and fit in another of my 20 mile homeward commutes, but I had yesterday off and by the time I was under way I felt fine - legs slightly "pumped" still .. I then realised I'd forgotten my speedo, so pacing myself will be by feel tonight. In practice, once I'm within a few miles from home I do what the music dictates.
I'll switch my GPS tracking on to see how it goes.


----------



## Onket (Aug 28, 2012)

ddraig said:


> had to change inner tube on way to work! and strip off waterproofs as it was getting hot.
> been lazy and just pumping it up every morning before heading to work and topping it up a bit for the way home, for about 3 weeks
> so had to do it on the pavement this morning as it was hissing after i'd pumped it up and went down twice in half a miel


 
Ooops.

I've been riding without a spare inner tube for months now, cos I not been bothered to fix the one I took off last time. I'm sure that'll come back & bite me in the arse at some point.

Did a few hours of off road single track riding at the weekend with my brother. He's got a 'spare' bike fully kitted out with front & rear suspension, big fat knobby tyres, the lot. I can see me doing a bit more of that when I move round the corner from him in a couple of months.

Downside is that he wants to sell me the 'spare' bike. A snip at £900.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 28, 2012)

I always find it hard to believe that people go off-road on bikes like mine.
I'm happy just to have that extra bit of strength on nothing worse than potholes and loose gravel...


----------



## colacubes (Aug 28, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Off to do a 25ish mile cycle from Faversham to Margate tomorrow


 
Public service announcement - I would highly recommend this route as it's lovely   We actually started in Whitstable in the end as we left later than we planned, so the route was about 19 miles.  It's a mix of cycling on the coastal promenade, through a country park, up and down hills past a castle and on a little path through the middle of oyster factories and beds.  Mostly on National Route 15, and not too taxing hill-wise (although there are a couple).  Only downside was the rather fierce cross-wind at one point, but other than that, all round win


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 28, 2012)

I did Crystal Palace to Box Hill and back on Sunday. Lovely day for it. Box Hill was rammed.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 28, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> I did Crystal Palace to Box Hill and back on Sunday. Lovely day for it. Box Hill was rammed.


 
How long did it take you, and were you caning it?  I'm trying to work out just how much hard work I need to do between now and next August


----------



## girasol (Aug 28, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> I did Crystal Palace to Box Hill and back on Sunday. Lovely day for it. Box Hill was rammed.


 
Is Box Hill harder than going up to Crystal Palace from Streatham? I can just about manage that, not sure I'd manage both!

edit: Just reading about, it does look a tad steeper


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 28, 2012)

nipsla said:


> How long did it take you, and were you caning it?  I'm trying to work out just how much hard work I need to do between now and next August



Took about 100 mins down there and about 70 back. It's all uphill on the way there, and all downhill on the way back. Crystal Palace itself aside, of course.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 28, 2012)

Onket said:


> Ooops.
> 
> I've been riding without a spare inner tube for months now


 
[shocked]

For my longer rides I take a puncture repair kit, _two_ inner tubes and a SPARE TYRE.

Oh, sorry about the capitals.

Anyway, as my bike has different sized wheels it means I take four inner tubes and two spare tyres.

And I haven't the foggiest why I felt it was important to share that with you.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 28, 2012)

That's why I like my over-engineered bike.
But I'm paranoid and carry too many tools and spares anyway. I daren't weigh them.
Yesterday I found I'd been carrying my crank puller around for months.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 28, 2012)

It was only last year that I decided to stop carrying two sets of Allen keys.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 28, 2012)

Got in my "exercise" ride - as per usual I didn't get into it until some of the way back.
Towards the end really made it an upper-body exercise .

Musical accompaniment was the second disc of the first Renaissance boxed set.



So steady, muscular, high gear stuff.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 29, 2012)

Might be picking up my new bike tomorrow. Was gonna be a Giant Defy Composite, but the last one they had in had a cracked frame. So I've gone for the TCR Composite - a bit more of a race-geometry than the relaxed Defy, but it's a great spec for the money. £1100 gets you a carbon frame and 105 groupset. I've got a voucher for a grand as a thank you present from an old job, so it's costing me just shy of a tonne. Result


----------



## Onket (Aug 29, 2012)

First ride to work on my bike after the weekend's off-roading. Felt bizarre without suspension!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 29, 2012)

Just rainy enough for the rubber trousers, just cool enough that I didn't sweat too much.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 29, 2012)

I did a 45-mile afternoon ride on my heavy two-speed Pashley works bike on the weekend, including a climb over the moors north of Ilkley and far too much distance on a very knackered towpath.  Practice for next week when I'm riding it down to Brighton with a tent in the front.

Riding into work on my regular fast tourer yesterday morning felt like riding fresh air.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 29, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Might be picking up my new bike tomorrow. Was gonna be a Giant Defy Composite, but the last one they had in had a cracked frame. So I've gone for the TCR Composite - a bit more of a race-geometry than the relaxed Defy, but it's a great spec for the money. £1100 gets you a carbon frame and 105 groupset. I've got a voucher for a grand as a thank you present from an old job, so it's costing me just shy of a tonne. Result


 
I hope you remember to get some mudguards with it.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 29, 2012)

It'll be for weekends. I'll get some race-blades for winter runs.

My commuting bike has some already.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 29, 2012)

So ... am I barking up the right tree with a view to getting better at climbing, distance and sprinting by just pushing myself harder and going for it in every possible way as the feeling and music take me ?
There's no way I'm actually going to do any off-bike "core" exercises.  - but then I'm a different shape from most of the cyclists I know so perhaps it isn't such an issue.
As my big upper leg muscles get stronger, I do seem to be getting the power into my pedals from higher up.
I wonder if I'll end up actually being able to do pushups ..

I'm guessing *hills* will have to wait until I get on top of my over-eating and get down to a more sensible fighting weight - I also really need to get into dancing again to help with that... just discovered a street dance class locally  - and there's always Zumba ...

My plan is :-

1. My daily 25 minute commutes with a token hill and pushing it hard on the way home - with a 1K or so sprint finish.

2. Two or three times a week I do an extended 20 mile ride home consisting of a 10 mile warmup, a short rest then a 10 miles of fast riding slightly uphill a lot of the way with intermediate sprints, a challenging hill and a sprint at the end.

3. A 50 mile Sunday loop with several proper hills with my usual 10 miles to finish.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 29, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> So ... am I barking up the right tree with a view to getting better at climbing, distance and sprinting by just pushing myself harder and going for it in every possible way as the feeling and music take me ?


 
You really need a HRM to make sure you're operating in the right zone. Otherwise it's all just hit and miss and probably a very inefficient use of your limited training opportunities. A power meter is useful too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 29, 2012)

To be honest I'm very squeamish about my heart-rate - I might get into a panic attack..


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 29, 2012)

I confess I rode on the pavement today.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 30, 2012)

Failed to get the reg of the c*nt on the motorcycle who then belted off down the railway path ..


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 30, 2012)

Got a proper soaking this morning. Means changing into wet gear this evening. Grim.

First day of using my new Garmin gizmo. Avg. heart rate of 163 bpm. 11.8 miles. Avg speed of 13.3mph. Max speed of 30.8mph. Climbed 128m, descended 131m.

Be interesting to see the heart rate dropping as I step up the triathlon training.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 30, 2012)

Been having hints of lurgy recently, so I will be getting my extra miles in this evening while I can.
The next three days look promising too, weather-wise...
If I don't end up succumbing, I may visit that there Wales on Sunday ...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 30, 2012)

Got fed up with yet more delays with the Giant, so I cancelled the order in a strop. Which turns out, was a great idea because I found a steel-framed Genesis with a 105 gruppo with £400 off 








Gotta love steel.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 30, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Got fed up with yet more delays with the Giant, so I cancelled the order in a strop. Which turns out, was a great idea because I found a steel-framed Genesis with a 105 gruppo with £400 off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
much better choice. Built a few Genesis bikes at the shop and they're very nice.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 30, 2012)

row with a lorry driver who damn near hit me pulling out from a side round claiming he had "right of way" over cyclists on the main road  then told me off for not wearing high-vis (in broad bloody daylight)  then called _me_ a prick for good measure


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 30, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> row with a lorry driver who damn near hit me pulling out from a side round claiming he had "right of way" over cyclists on the main road  then told me off for not wearing high-vis (in broad bloody daylight)  then called _me_ a prick for good measure


 
I reckon some of these idiots even believe their crap - like that Fast show character in the pub who'll say anything.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 30, 2012)

Today seemed fated to ruin my evening sprinting - touch of the lurgy, forgot to charge my phone which has the best music on, bizarrely left MP3 player number 2 at home ....
But I made do with something quite chilled - made me realise that I was pacing myself by the faster twiddly bits so quite pacey ...
But I stopped 3 miles from home to switch on the phone and the batteries lasted till I got home so I had some lovely pounding Garage to get my legs going.



So many randoms on the Railway path tonight. 

"Choose a side !" ..

I think part of the problem is people look at me and don't believe I could be riding as fast as that - it's like the car-bike thing on the road. They recognise the roadies (and give them plenty of room because the Lycra-types are often less than considerate.)

I ride fast, but right on the edge of the path - almost in the nettles - and with a 6 watt headlight shining ...


----------



## Onket (Aug 30, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Got fed up with yet more delays with the Giant, so I cancelled the order in a strop. Which turns out, was a great idea because I found a steel-framed Genesis with a 105 gruppo with £400 off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That one does look a lot nicer, tbf.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 30, 2012)

I wouldn't touch carbon - well scary.
I need to get myself a steel fork organised ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 30, 2012)

Actually I like the look of that bike.
If I lost 5 stone in weight I might find one appealing now that my Sunday exercise loop has increased to 50 miles with hills ..

Would need more gears though.


----------



## stavros (Sep 1, 2012)

Good ride this morning, doing a Sky along Portway on two fellas ahead of me - just slowly creeping up on them with sustained high pace before easing past. I then slowed down, went down a few gears and got the cadence up, in order to tackle Constitution Hill. This is a short climb of about 400m from Hotwells up to Clifton Village, but is fuck-off steep. I did it though with some aplomb.

Great weather again tomorrow it looks like.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 1, 2012)

My only real "hill" today was on the BB path - where it crosses the Ring road near Warmley.
Similar distance, but only 50 feet of climb, but even on my best days it takes me from 15MPH down to 7.5 in only 1 and a half minutes. I ought to be able to get over it much quicker than that.

I took my exercise ride early today - I must remember what a mistake that was - lots of randoms all over the path - and of course the sun's out now and I'm stuck indoors ....

Not on top form, but I'll try to get some miles in tomorrow.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 2, 2012)

My usual 20 miler in the hope of feeling the sun, but apart from a narrow window a mile from home for half an hour, it failed to break through. 

Didn't stop the clueless taking to the path with their straying dogs et al ...

It dawned on me as I was heading down to the half way point that logically I will grow out of the path - except during  narrower and narrower time slots.

Didn't push it until near the end when this middle-aged bloke in all the gear chose to dawdle - but my maximum speed was only about 19MPH ..


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 3, 2012)

School run has started again and I was exposed to the horrors of "traffic" for maybe two minutes.


----------



## Onket (Sep 3, 2012)

Is there anything other people do that you don't moan about?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 3, 2012)

Onket said:


> Is there anything other people do that you don't moan about?


Breathe - so long as they do it quietly. 

Until now I resisted mentioning the c*nt yesterday with the brightest / broadest strobing headlight I ever saw on the railway path - and it was the middle of the afternoon in fairly good light.
I fired mine back at him and called him a W****r loudly - partly because it was annoying enough then, but also because you know the idiot will be usinb that in the dark too.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 3, 2012)

You're going to shout at the wrong person one of these days you know.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 3, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> You're going to shout at the wrong person one of these days you know.


I'm pretty careful who I choose and I look a lot more scary than I am - I'm a dancer, not a fighter.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 3, 2012)

Didn't push myself yesterday so I did another 20-miler.
Really up against my psychology at the moment.
I should have been putting this much effort into my cycling 10 years ago.
I'm not in any great danger of exceeding my capabilities, but my brain keeps on reminding me I'm "as old as my dad" - who I never saw exceed walking pace...


----------



## ddraig (Sep 3, 2012)

had someone get out of their jeep/people carrier the other day to shout at me for being in the middle of the road and saying i should be over there on the side. and as i'd 'motioned' and said about the red light about 20 yds ahead he got really close and offered to smash my face in etc etc


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 3, 2012)

The thing about cagers is to be unequivocal.
Stake your claim early and don't waver.
The best revenge is to ignore their stampy feet and use the advantages you have as a small, agile vehicle to speed past while they're ranting.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 3, 2012)

i told him straight that it wasn't safe in the side and repeated what i'd said about the red light ahead so no need to rev and overtake
he appeared to think i shouldn't even be talking to him nevermind having the cheek to be in the middle of the road and was very lairy, and quite big
i didn't argue back too much and stayed calm, then the light was going to change again so he had to get back in his vehicle


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 4, 2012)

In Service Training day in the schools ?
I had a very clear run in this morning - and the main road I have to cross was conveniently grid-locked...
Quite possibly a PB for the morning commute.
Parts of it were faster due to yesterday evening's extra fast miles - in fact I got such a good run-up on one hill I found I was starting the next one on my big front cog.

Still annoyed when I get overtaken by younger people who don't look like they get much sun - they must surely have had several miles more than me to warm up, and quite possibly breakfast..


----------



## The Boy (Sep 4, 2012)

Dear Urbans,

I promise that tomorrow I will check my tyres, check my brakes, lube my chain and GO FOR A FUCKING BIKE RIDE.  Even if it's just the ten minutes along the bike path to Sainsbury's.  The fucking bike path runs behind my house ffs.  Not knowing my way around isn't an excuse  @ self.

Yours etc
The Boy


----------



## ddraig (Sep 4, 2012)

do it!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 5, 2012)

Once again the roads were either empty or conveniently jammed up, but I lost a couple of minutes waiting behind amazingly slow cyclists - one of whom appeared to be riding a bike with the saddle set up correctly for someone his height, but he was pedalling with his *heels* ... then he left by the same exit I did with the chain jumping horribly.
Luckily our ways eventually parted with him taking off along the pavement ....


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 5, 2012)

Dear about 50% of London cyclists,

If you are in such a hurry that you have to jump red lights, overtake me and generally crowd me in heavy traffic when you have nowhere to go and generally behave like an utter bellend, then maybe, just maybe, you should consider clicking up a gear and cycling a little bit faster so that when you've done all of the above and the traffic clears out a bit you don't get it the fucking way and hold me up.

K?

Thanks

Bye.

ps. Also, grease your sodding chain once in a while.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2012)

been ace this week in the dry sunshine


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 5, 2012)

Looking lovely outside.

Off for another 20-miler on the way home. 
Can you imagine a car-commuter doing an extra 15 miles for fun ?

That said, if I didn't have a converted railway to cycle on and instead we had Copenhagen-style cycling numbers competing for space, perhaps I wouldn't have the option.


----------



## Onket (Sep 5, 2012)

Bit windy this morning.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 5, 2012)

That was fun. 
Got the music dead right ..
Deep, funky house.

Kept it fairly steady, but I can feel an improvement in the way I'm getting my upper body strength through to the pedals.
I'm cramping a lot less than I expected too.

I was faster than usual on the way down too.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok, so I was about to get do pre-ride checks on bike when I had a quick check of the Vuelta race ticker.  This made me realise that something might happen in the race so I stayed at home.  Blame Senor Steak.

Sprint stage tomorrow, so definitely, definitely going for a bike ride.


----------



## Onket (Sep 6, 2012)

Going home was rubbish last night. Got held up at a meeting after work so couldn't leave until just gone 8. Of course it was dark then butthe batteries in my front light were flat.

Not much fun.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 6, 2012)

I can't work up the enthusiasm to watch other people ride bikes when it's nice out - so it's worked out pretty well to get home buzzing from my "sprint finish" and watch the last few KM on TV with Contador et al hauling themselves up a brick wall.
I can _*almost*_ empathise ...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 6, 2012)

Great ride in this morning. Found a new route that's about a mile longer, but a much nicer cycle. Instead of West Norwood > Brixton > Stockwell I'm taking a left at Crown Point and going down Leigham Court Rd, past Streatham Hill then to Stockwell past Clapham North Tube. Less traffic, fewer lights, fewer awkward junctions.

Also noticed the legs getting stronger. Feeling like I have more in the tank.

New bike arrived yesterday:







It's a beaut. Not for commuting, but will take it down to Box Hill at the weekend then out with Sig, hangover dependent, on Sunday.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 6, 2012)

noice


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 6, 2012)

Bloody camera crashed just as an arsehole overtook me dangerously and pointlessly.
Just as well I got the swearing and gesticulating in - though the driver was probably sealed up in his killing machine with the aircon running.

Not sure if I was more or less respected for not wearing a helmet - it was an effort to make the drivers in the narrow lane get a clue.

Sadly my camera also failed to catch the idiot cyclists who shot past while I waited for pedestrians on the railway path.

In spite of that, quite possibly as fast a ride home as I have ever done. I could feel tiredness from the previous evening's efforts, but my legs are more able to transmit the power.
I'm beginning to understand the difference between commuting all year and managing a Sunday ride, and putting in deliberate training miles to increase my speed. I have substantial (steady) mileage to cover over the weekend so I probably won't be doing any extra tomorrow evening - which is a pity because the weather looks like being spot-on.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 8, 2012)

and i did this during my lunch break


----------



## stavros (Sep 8, 2012)

I had a bit of an explore over in North Somerset this morning. It was very foggy up high, so I was probably endangering myself a fair bit, but I got out of that and had a good trundle round some country lanes.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm moderately shagged - just under 60 miles over two days - albeit carrying tent and stuff.
Up the Severn valley to Slimbridge so no serious hills.
I still managed something resembling a "sprint finish", but a few MPH slower than usual.

I suspect it will be Tuesday before I'm up for one of my extended homeward commutes.


----------



## stavros (Sep 10, 2012)

I seem to have a slow puncture on my front, which I'll have to set about mending before my day off on Thursday.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 10, 2012)

had a fantastic cycle home after the pub tonight - highgate to walthamstow. All down hill


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 11, 2012)

Exceeded the speed limit by 1.4MPH on the way in .

Hardly worked up a sweat due to only being in tee shirt and shorts, but eventually the helmet had to come off ...

Near-perfect cycling conditions.


----------



## girasol (Sep 11, 2012)

On the way home yesterday I went up from Waterloo, down the Strand, around Trafalgar Square then to Pall Mall, to see the very end of the Victory Ceremony, which involved a lot of walking with the bike, especially around Trafalgar Square.  

After listening to Boris I left, it was so windy on the way back though, it really felt like the end of Summer


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 11, 2012)

This silly, (possibly uninsured) Audi driver used Google's privacy policy to get the original video removed :-



It's a bit like the Sorcerer's Apprentice :-

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...0.0.0.0.43.43.1.1.0...0.0...1ac.2.1EW3nbvSNiU


----------



## ddraig (Sep 11, 2012)

yes, ace cycling weather!
even if i did forget my bike lock and have to bring bike into office


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 11, 2012)

Did my 20 miles - a lot quicker than usual on the way down - partly because I was winding up this roadie-lite - think he was probably hurting by the time I got to my chill out spot.
Cool wind blowing so I didn't hang about.

Musical accompaniment on the way back was Renaissance disc 1 again ... nice mixture of techno and garagey stuff ...

My perception this evening was that I had plenty of air to spare - wasn't out of breath on the way back .. but that I couldn't mobilise the fuel in my muscles - no lactic acid, only a little cramping in one foot ....perhaps I'm just at a plateau where I simply have to keep plugging away - perhaps get my cadence up ...

I was conscious that I was probably still a bit tired from the weekend's exertions which must have been equivalent to 100 steady miles..

Flipping GPS up the spout on my phone - either that or Runkeeper has a bug so I have no stats to look at. Pretty fast overall and got some very impressive sprints in towards the end.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 12, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> This silly, (*possibly uninsured*) Audi driver used Google's privacy policy to get the original video removed :-


 
How can you tell that from the video?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 12, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> How can you tell that from the video?


By all accounts there's a database you can check.
Apparently an idiot overtaker I videoed the other evening was uninsured too ...


----------



## Crispy (Sep 12, 2012)

Perfect weather  No wind, a clear sky and a slight chill in the air. Lovely.

There was a very large lorry, not quite at the front of the queue at the lights. It was indicating left, a recorded voice was saying "warning, vehicle turning left", it had stickers on the back warning "if you can't see me in my mirrors, I can't see you" and "WARNING: cyclists, do not pass this vehicle on the left". I was the only cyclist who took up a position behind the lorry. At least a dozen squeezed through on the left


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 12, 2012)

Sometimes I'm almost as embarrassed to be a cyclist as I would be if my employer made me drive an Audi ...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 12, 2012)

Really annoyed with myself. I was in 'pushing myself' mode and went through a recently changed red today. By a second or so. I knew I should have stopped, but I was going full tilt and was all pumped up. There were pedestrians waiting to cross as well. I'm not going to go too far with the self-flagellation, but it's exactly the kind of thing I shake my head at every day and I feel genuinely ashamed of myself. Takes some of the fun out of being all self-righteous in future as well.

Big change from when I was younger.

Other than that, great journey in today.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 13, 2012)

Blimey there were a lot of cyclists on the commute this morning.

Including this guy in full cycling gear, an entirely encompassing cycle helmet (basically a light weight version of a motorbike helmet with visor), and the most obnoxious horn that did a little tune. Which he used on me while overtaking me on a left turn round the E&C, when he had absolutely no need to do so. Which he then used right ahead of me at a bus, when he had absolutely no need to do so... Which just left me a bit, why?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 13, 2012)

Agent Sparrow said:


> horn that did a little tune
> 
> Which just left me a bit, why?


 


Agent Sparrow said:


> horn that did a little tune


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah but it didn't make him come across as a cool guy with a horn that did a little tune. It made him come across as a nob...


----------



## Onket (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd like a motorbike style helmet and possibly a horn that does a little tune. Depends what the tune is, though.

Dukes of Hazard = yes.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 13, 2012)

Onket said:


> I'd like a motorbike style helmet and possibly a horn that does a little tune. Depends what the tune is, though.
> 
> Dukes of Hazard = yes.


 
Somewhat right wing. 

I've been on the lookout for a chip that plays "La Cucaracha" to feed into an amp and mylar speaker.


----------



## stavros (Sep 13, 2012)

I did the dreaded Rownham Hill again this morning, but pulling off right halfway up to go through a small housing estate to the West of the Suspension Bridge direct. I'm going pretty slowly, so I'm a bit wobbly as I'm signalling, and I've got a bloody bus and load of cars behind me, very considerately waiting. Luckily there's a widening of the road at the right turn so I pulled over and let them past before I crossed over and flew through the estate (still quite steep).

I'm getting good at remembering to do me preparations before a big climb; unzip the jersey, load up on water, breathe deeply and get into a high cadence early. The number one thing that helps on a steep hill on my piddly road tyres is a smooth surface though. Part of it's probably psychological, but it always makes such a difference.


----------



## Onket (Sep 13, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Somewhat right wing.
> 
> I've been on the lookout for a chip that plays "La Cucaracha" to feed into an amp and mylar speaker.


 
Yeah, I had a right wing upbringing watching that programme. I'm doomed.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 13, 2012)

I didn't exactly race up the "col de ring road" on the way up ...
Maybe "wanting" this hill (as in being able to almost ignore the mere pimple that it is - or better laugh at it ) will be the negative feedback path I need to get my food intake down and thereby my weight...



> Weight makes a huge difference to cycling any little bit uphill. At touring speed 1lb adds, on average, 30 seconds to climbing 2000 ft. So, if you're 70lb overweight this means you will be 35 mins slower climbing 2000ft.


 
http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=65481&start=15


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 13, 2012)

Maybe I need to start eating red meat .... or liver at least .....
Once again I think my lungs were supplying plenty of oxygen, but my muscles wouldn't use it ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 14, 2012)

Encountered my first mobile phone using idiot up close - pulled up alongside, rapped on the window, hopefully shouted loudly enough that whoever she was on the phone to would hear.

Sadly my camera had crashed by then. 

-----

I have a dilemma over the next two days.
I really need to get some serious miles in, but Sunday looks distinctly uninspiring, whereas tomorrow may have an hour or two of sunshine in the late morning .. I far prefer to do my long ride on Sunday ...


----------



## Onket (Sep 14, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Encountered my first mobile phone using idiot up close - pulled up alongside, rapped on the window, hopefully shouted loudly enough that whoever she was on the phone to would hear.
> 
> Sadly my camera had crashed by then.
> 
> ...



while cycling?!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 14, 2012)

Onket said:


> while cycling?!


She got to a junction just ahead of me - one street away so it was personal.

It follows my encounter with a woman driving away from a pub whose driving was distinctly iffy.


----------



## Onket (Sep 14, 2012)

One of these days you're going to get your fucking head caved in.


----------



## stavros (Sep 14, 2012)

This will be my last weekend in Bristol, so I need to make the most of it and put some proper distance in. I haven't decided where yet, but I may go out and just busk it from there.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> One of these days you're going to get your fucking head caved in.


That's the sort of attitude that maintains the status quo.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 15, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> That's the sort of attitude that maintains the status quo.


 
You are having zero effect on the status quo.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> You are having zero effect on the status quo.


Speak for yourself.
You're on the other side of the planet - on an island.

There's a building body of video evidence on Youtube - it's all we have in the absence of any meaningful police presence.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 15, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> You are having zero effect on the status quo.


 
The amount of drugs they took, I doubt anything would have an effect on Status Quo.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2012)

The weather's bit lack-lustre and I've been pushing things over the past week so it'll be just my usual 10 miles down, chill for a bit, then put on the repetitive beats and see how I feel in terms of sprinting for the 10 miles back...

Tomorrow's meant to be even cloudier - may try a modest group ride that's available, but it's only 25 miles and no chance of a proper sprint finish ...


----------



## Onket (Sep 15, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> That's the sort of attitude that maintains the status quo.



You're not having a positive effect, tbf.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> You're not having a positive effect, tbf.


You're not having *any* effect. 

Why not check out some Youtube videos. ?

Cyclingmikey is one I would especially highlight for his naming and shaming phone users.

http://www.youtube.com/user/CyclingMikey/videos?flow=grid&view=0

As vulnerable road users, we should feel particularly aggrieved at this sort of behaviour.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, that was a bit lack-lustre - usually I can keep up with the roadies - for a while at least ...
But that gave me something to push against.

But I forgot to eat anything in the 5 hours since breakfast - albeit that was moderately calorific ... and I was sort of racing with someone on the way down ...

So I stopped for tea and pecan pie on the way back.


----------



## stavros (Sep 15, 2012)

A good ~15 miles this morning, in just under an hour. I got flashed by a speed camera, which always feels good, and overtook a few people, albeit those who were older, heavier, newer to cycling and riding slower bikes than me.

Further tomorrow I think, over the Avonmouth bridge and some long, drawn-out hill rather than my prefered short sharp usual ones.


----------



## Winot (Sep 15, 2012)

Slightly off-topic, but why the fuck do they put these plates at the corner of some jubilee stands, right where you want the D lock to go?


----------



## Onket (Sep 16, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> You're not having *any* effect.


 
Yes I am, by doing my best to cycle carefully and properly, not hopping on off pavements, not going through red lights, giving way to peds on shared pathways, etc. I'd like to think I am.



gentlegreen said:


> Why not check out some Youtube videos. ?
> 
> Cyclingmikey is one I would especially highlight for his naming and shaming phone users.
> 
> ...


 
I'm not talking about taking videos. I'm talking about you chasing people down the road, banging on their window and shouting at them. That isn't good, mate. It's not normal.

What do you think your behaviour has done to that ladies opinion of cyclists? I very much doubt it's improved it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 16, 2012)

Onket said:


> Yes I am, by doing my best to cycle carefully and properly, not hopping on off pavements, not going through red lights, giving way to peds on shared pathways, etc. I'd like to think I am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As you know, I do all those things you do. But I hope you don't ride in the gutter.
She was no "lady" she was an idiot driving a killing machine while using a phone in the street next to where I live - which has been proved to be as dangerous as drink driving.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 16, 2012)

A fairly lack-lustre and messy 30 mile easy group ride to Chew Valley lake - leader arrived late, I stayed at the back with the slowest rider and they managed to shoot off without us so we found our own way there - half an hour ahead of the others who had amazingly stopped for cake ...


----------



## stavros (Sep 16, 2012)

Did about 26 miles this morning, including a sojourn through the Ashton Court estate. I went very slowly because of all the kids and dogs about, but despite living here nearly a year, I didn't realise they had a cycle centre in there by the golf course. It looks to be just a base for the off-road tracks, with no hiring or servicing, but I'm glad to see it being well used.

I obviously didn't use it because of my piddly little roadie tyres.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 16, 2012)

Ashton Court cycling all seems a bit manic to me - all that charging around in woodland. For me it's a 7 mile haul up to a picnic spot right at the top of the site - after doing all the specialist shopping I need to do in that part of town, and then downhill /downwind most of the way home.

(very difficult to stick at the prescribed 10MPH on the way down  - and the speed bumps at the Bower Ashton entrance are very annoying, but I still usually manage to catapult myself out at up to 24MPH)


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 16, 2012)

.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 17, 2012)

School run in full effect this morning. 
Amazingly I hit 28 MPH on the one downhill - just as well after the very long wait to cross the main road that preceded it.


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> As you know, I do all those things you do. But I hope you don't ride in the gutter.
> She was no "lady" she was an idiot driving a killing machine while using a phone in the street next to where I live - which has been proved to be as dangerous as drink driving.


 
Sadly you appear to be at least as much of an idiot, if not more of one.

As I said, one of these days you're going to get your head caved in. It will be entirely your own fault, but you will blame others.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 17, 2012)

Onket said:


> Sadly you appear to be at least as much of an idiot, if not more of one.
> 
> As I said, one of these days you're going to get your head caved in. It will be entirely your own fault, but you will blame others.


So .. *do* you ride in the gutter and kow tow to Audi drivers ?


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2012)

No.

But I also don't chase women drivers down the street so that I can bang on their windows.

You are aware that it's not one or the other, aren't you? Actually, that's a silly question.

Now, I know this is utterly pointless (as even on your own threads asking for people to give you advice, you don't take it unless it fits with your already preconceived ideas), but please calm down a bit before someone does you some serious damage.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 17, 2012)

Today is my only day of cycling this month. (due to work and holiday).

My ride this morning was a little spoiled by a driver behind me being furious that I was in the middle of the right hand lane. I was turning right, and was coasting up to some red traffic lights. 

He beeped. I looked round
He beeped again, I looked round, and shrugged.
He beeped again, I  started to slow down, he wound his windows down and started shouting about cyclists keeping to the left hand lane. 
I explained to him that he was a fucking dickhead.
He beeped again, I called him a cunt.
He flawed the accelerator and dropped the clutch, so he wheel spun out of control at me, skidding up the road. 
I managed to wobble to the side, as I hadn't fully stopped moving.
Luckily he missed me, and sped of through the red light.

I did manage to hit his wing mirror with the under side of my fist, and kick the back door of the car with my cleat though. Although this wasn't some manly fighting skill, it was more trying to get out of the way and maintain some balance

Lets hope the home journey is better


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 17, 2012)

So you never communicate to idiot drivers that their behaviour is inappropriate ?

And where did I say I chased her down the street ?
She pulled up at the junction, I pulled alongside.

Ditto the one who did a punishment pass on Saturday morning.

It is my fervent belief that we should not be invisible as cyclists.


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## klang (Sep 17, 2012)

just had my bike stolen outrside Tesco's on Goldhawk Road. Got cash out the cashpoint, my bike was leaning bang next to me on the wall when some bastard simply grabbed it and cycled off. i chased after him but lost sight of him after a couple of hundred yards.
this is very sad for me. i had this bike for many many years and loved it to bits.
reported it to the police, apparently there is 50/50 chance of getting it back.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 17, 2012)

Bloody hell


----------



## klang (Sep 17, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Bloody hell


 awful stuff. if i would have left it out for a few hours or over night i'd still be devestated, but literally stealing it from under my nose takes it to another level.
bad timing as well - i'm skint so can't afford tube fares, never mind a new bike.
cunts.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 17, 2012)

littleseb said:


> just had my bike stolen outrside Tesco's on Goldhawk Road. Got cash out the cashpoint, my bike was leaning bang next to me on the wall when some bastard simply grabbed it and cycled off. i chased after him but lost sight of him after a couple of hundred yards.
> this is very sad for me. i had this bike for many many years and loved it to bits.
> reported it to the police, apparently there is 50/50 chance of getting it back.


Bollocks! What a fuckwit.
I just got back on the road after a couple of years leaving my poor lonely frame to rot (I mean my bike, not my body - that's another story!), after some scrote robbed my wheels.
Anyway, did my first commute this week - and loved it!

Hope you get your bike back or manage to replace it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 17, 2012)

Nothing much to offer except that my bike has probably ended up being too odd-looking and possibly actually dangerous to be attractive to thieves.
I would be absolutely devastated if anything happened to my bike - it's my life at the moment.
I wonder if any urbanites have a bike they aren't using ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 17, 2012)

Railway path was very busy this evening and I regret I cut it too fine too often getting my sprint in.
Thankfully I should be ready for a 20-miler on the way home tomorrow.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 17, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Nothing much to offer except that my bike has probably ended up being too odd-looking and possibly actually dangerous to be attractive to thieves.


Don't be mistaken. They will take any bike if thhey can get it. 
Its not organised gangs. Its scag heads wanting a fix


----------



## plurker (Sep 18, 2012)

finally got some shorts to replace my knackered 'hole in the arse' altura ones that have served me well for 5 years, been patched and re-patched until they couldn't be fixed no more.

*Product Review:* Endura humvee 3/4 shorts. A good fit, ergonomic for riding and velcro tapered bottoms avoid unecessary flappage. Slightly too warm for this weather, given I ride hard and fast, but this issue may be alleviated on the ride home now I've discovered that some of the front 'pockets' are in fact zipped vents . 8/10.

Best price found: £47 at ChainReaction (tho their shit courier just left the box outside my front door, even though I was in so would have answered the bell, if he'd rung it, so it was lucky I got them at all...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 18, 2012)

I can't say I've ever felt the aerodynamics of my shorts was an issue. 
Are these shorts quick-dry when you get rained-on ?
And do they come in size 42 inch waist ?


----------



## plurker (Sep 18, 2012)

1) I bought baggy Altura shorts when I started riding 5 years ago, to have ones that are better fitted is a revelation.
2) Yes, according to product info. I'll let you know for sure once it's rained.
3) LOL I'm a 29. But yes, it appears so:

XXL  42-44


----------



## Crispy (Sep 18, 2012)

Aerodynamics only really becomes important over ~15mph. Below that, mechanical and rolling resistance are greater forces. But air resistance increases with the square of your speed, so as you get over 20mph, even the flapping of loose clothing makes a difference.


----------



## klang (Sep 18, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Nothing much to offer except that my bike has probably ended up being too odd-looking and possibly actually dangerous to be attractive to thieves.


no such thing. mine was far from good looking. all chipped and dirty. he was just a chancer i guess.


gentlegreen said:


> I would be absolutely devastated if anything happened to my bike - it's my life at the moment.


yep. i had this bike for many many years and had made it my own, all kitted out to my personal preferences. avaraged about 150 miles a week on it.
police are now studying cctv footage. fingers crossed.


----------



## Geri (Sep 18, 2012)

Do you not find that the shorts get sweaty/smelly if you wear them every day? Or do you wash them every night? I get through three clean pairs of shorts/trousers per week as I only wear them for 2 days at a time.


----------



## plurker (Sep 18, 2012)

Geri said:


> Do you not find that the shorts get sweaty/smelly if you wear them every day? Or do you wash them every night? I get through three clean pairs of shorts/trousers per week as I only wear them for 2 days at a time.


I change inners 2 times/wk, outers I wash each weekend. They don't smell...


----------



## Onket (Sep 18, 2012)

Geri said:


> Do you not find that the shorts get sweaty/smelly if you wear them every day? Or do you wash them every night? I get through three clean pairs of shorts/trousers per week as I only wear them for 2 days at a time.


 
I wear two pairs of shorts a week. Underpants are changed daily, of course.

When I used to use those funny undershorts with pads in them I couldn't use them more than once really. I just don't bother anymore.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 18, 2012)

My biggest dilemma in the trouser department is that I don't want to change between bed, bike and office. (except for my morning ablutions and changing me undies).


----------



## Onket (Sep 18, 2012)

I do lots of things I don't particularly want to do.

I also want to do lots of things that I'm not able to do.

Not sure I get your point.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 18, 2012)

Onket said:


> Not sure I get your point.


My point is that there would have to be a very good reason to change a routine that works very well and that has evolved over decades.
Quite frankly even if I get down to my fighting weight, I'm not at all keen on wearing clothes that fit me too snugly.


----------



## Onket (Sep 18, 2012)

You want me to give you a 'very good reason' to not just wear the same pair of trousers all the time, at work, in bed, and on the ride to work?!

You are truly beyond help, aren't you.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 18, 2012)

You're clearly out to get me at the moment, why not pick on someone else ?


----------



## Onket (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, you're right, I am out to get you, not simply replying to your posts.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 18, 2012)

Onket said:


> Yes, you're right, I am out to get you, not simply replying to your posts.


Well OK then, why is it inadvisable to wear the same shorts / trousers all the time - well between weekly washes anyway ... ?
I have two pairs of shorts and two pairs of combats - that is the entirety of my trouser collection.
Apart from an emergency pair I keep at work.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 18, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Well OK then, why is it inadvisable to wear the same shorts / trousers all the time - well between weekly washes anyway ... ?
> I have two pairs of shorts and two pairs of combats - that is the entirety of my trouser collection.
> Apart from an emergency pair I keep at work.


 
Because it will smell. Probably pretty bad for your skin too having all that stale sweat next to it all the time.


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 18, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Because it will smell. Probably pretty bad for your skin too having all that stale sweat next to it all the time.


coincidence?
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/pustules.299198/


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 18, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Because it will smell. Probably pretty bad for your skin too having all that stale sweat next to it all the time.


You can come and sniff them if you like.
It's my observation that most sweating occurs in the pants area ...
I wear baggy cotton shorts. I'm not shoehorned into lubricated Lycra ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 18, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> coincidence?
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/pustules.299198/


The pustules, as it happens are on the parts of my legs not covered by the shorts ...


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 18, 2012)

Not on a commute but I went into a small cornershop / post office and brought 3 flap jacks. I then asked the shop keeper if she would top my water bottle up. She told me she'll fill it up but she would have to charge me as her water is on a metre.

To which I replied that I'd like a refund on the flapjacks - which she obliged. She was fuming at me. I was quietly pleased by and I told her not to worry about it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 18, 2012)

How much could 750ml of tapwater cost ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 18, 2012)

Just back from my "20 mile disco" - or rather an 11 mile warmup where I start to disconnect from work and the relative madness of the commute, a chill on a bench while I choose some appropriate music for the 9 mile faster ride home - which turned out to be classic garage.

I think I hit 23MPH in a sprint ... I was really connecting with the bike - having fun with it - still exploring my limitations - feeling a bit like a teenager in an old body - I never took any physical chances as a teenager, and I've spent years at a time getting out of the habit - even of dancing.

Combining the two is very convenient - though I end up somewhat un-sated in the dancing department.
I will almost certainly have to learn to enjoy dancing in my own solo headphone disco when I get home.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 19, 2012)

Nippy enough to wear a heavy cotton shirt and to not feel driven to remove my helmet half way.
Bristol fairly clogged, so had my couple of minutes stuck in slow-moving traffic.

Usual handful of drivers who needed slowing down / being made aware of my presence.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 19, 2012)

This is my favourite, most perfect cycling weather. Sunny and a little chilly.  I love autumn.

My one current gripe though is watery eyes. Does anyone else get this? My eyes are very sensitive and I wear glasses (normally prescription sunglasses when cycling). My eyes stream though - obviously worse in the wind - but even without wind. In summer, it can be quite painful.
Any advice?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 19, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> This is my favourite, most perfect cycling weather. Sunny and a little chilly.  I love autumn.
> 
> My one current gripe though is watery eyes. Does anyone else get this? My eyes are very sensitive and I wear glasses (normally prescription sunglasses when cycling). My eyes stream though - obviously worse in the wind - but even without wind. In summer, it can be quite painful.
> Any advice?


Odd that.
I'm _*supposed*_ to wear prescription glasses, but don't ...
My eyes stream a lot in the summer - and flying insects seem irresistibly drawn to them - but then I can never make *enough* tears to wash them out. 

If it's actually _*painful*_, (mine isn't), I wonder if it's actually your sinuses - the initial blast of cool air often makes my eyes and nose stream.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 19, 2012)

it's painful in summer, in winter it's just annoying. Although actually it does get painful if I don't keep constantly wiping my eye,s because then the leaky eyes stain my skin and dry and then go scabby, which can be painful if it's right round the delicate skin round my eyes


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 19, 2012)

Ah, that would be it, I'm not very delicate - I just use a wet flannel to remove any insect carcases - quite often more than 12 hours later.
When I rode motorcycles - 25 years ago - I coincidentally had bad hayfever and was always rubbing my eyes with my leather gloves and giving myself styes. Probably worse on a MC because of the higher average speeds.

Perhaps you could apply something before you set off ?


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 19, 2012)

like what? Perhaps I should go to the pharamacy for advice?
I've tried normal moisturser/eye cream, and it doesn't work. What happens is my eyes still water, but when i wipe them, i get moisturser inside my eyes & then they sting like mad, so more pain!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 19, 2012)

Perhaps it's the cream that's the problem.
When I briefly tried shaving a few years back I tried various moisturisers as I was instructed to and came up in a rash.

I use nothing on my face at all - just a wet flannel every morning.

I find that nothing improves my cycling like even more cycling.


----------



## Geri (Sep 19, 2012)

Very chilly this morning. I think I am going to abandon the shorts with immediate effect.


----------



## Onket (Sep 19, 2012)

Getting battered a bit by the wind seems to be the current problem for me. It's not too bad, but I think I must have been spoilt over the summer.

Might have to take the flag off the front that I put on there for the Euros.

Where the fuck is ddraig?!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 20, 2012)

What might otherwise have been a pleasant enough ride in was ruined by a bully in a boring silver car - not even an Audi - roared up behind me in a quiet residential street where I was actually cycling faster than I would have driven a car and started giving me the horn - and it progressed from there. Even when we rounded the corner and got stuck behind two vans ..

There's a school at the end of the road and when he carried on tailgating me I wondered if he actually had a child on board- so I slowed to an appropriate speed - luckily my back wheel wasn't hit - turned the bike around so the camera faced him and had a drink of water - made him start to back up, but I really didn't want him to kill someone and I didn't want to to hang around...

Unfortunately my cheapo camera decided to crash just before it happened. 

A prime candidate for naming and shaming on Youtube.

Must have been well into his 40s - respectable looking - how can people behave like that behind the wheel of a killing machine ?

... and relax ...

I'll be putting in my twice-weekly 20-miler on the way home.


----------



## Onket (Sep 20, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> and started giving me the horn - and it progressed from there.


 
I always knew you were excited by it!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 20, 2012)

Onket said:


> I always knew you were excited by it!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 20, 2012)

Flipping 'eck, it was almost dark when I got in from my evening ride.
Ultimate performance was sacrificed for latin hip-wiggling ..


----------



## colacubes (Sep 20, 2012)

Not a commute, but yesterday I did a lovely 18 miler from Southport to Crosby along the coast whilst on my holidays.  We hired bikes for it, which were surprisingly robust little Pashleys.  Route went along a load of dunes, through a National Trust red squirrel sanctuary (although the little fuckers were all hiding ), which was a lovely off road cycle, and then back on to the coastal path along by the Anthony Gormley statues on Crosby beach   Ride contained mild peril due to it being high tide and getting splashed to fuck while riding by the coast  Lovely weather but it took about 2.5 hours due to being windy as fuck (although we did stop for a pint mid way for about half an hour or so).  Tops all in all


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2012)

Made a mistake on the way home - misjudged a right turn onto a main road with messed-up sight lines  . Luckily the car stopped in plenty of time - but the traffic light I was relying on to stay green is a magnet for cars coming from the left even if it's only yards to the queue.
I'm going to see if they've started enforcing the bus lane - alias illegal short term parking - and approach it from a different angle.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 21, 2012)

Onket said:


> Getting battered a bit by the wind seems to be the current problem for me. It's not too bad, but I think I must have been spoilt over the summer.
> 
> Might have to take the flag off the front that I put on there for the Euros.
> 
> Where the fuck is ddraig?!


ere i am, still alive
even tho a young student type nearly wiped me out yesterday in a bit of road you're not 'sposed to drive cars down, only buses 
shouted a little bit and she did look embarrassed and i spotted in advance that she prob wasn't going to turn before so was already stopping.

back to my normal commute after working mostly outdoors and at a different site, 37 hours in 3 days and 8am-11pm one day! 
good buzz getting on the bike after day of hard work 

been getting cold and numbers of cyclists dropping off here now


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2012)

Been noticing the changes here - my twice-weekly "sprinting disco" rides will soon start getting problematic.
I arrive at my chilling spot around 18.15 and it takes me just under 40 minutes to cover the 9 miles home. And all but the final 3 miles is unlit so I don't want sunset before 18.40 or so - so realistically I have two weeks - 4 rides - before I have to rely on my lights at speed for part of the ride - albeit on the wider, suburban parts at first - though saying that, it's only an average of 14MPH - peaking at 20MPH.
Hopefully the cycle and pedestrian traffic will ease right off in parallel with the shortening days.

Low temperatures will start to be a problem too - even for weekend rides - so I really will have to start looking at Merino base layers ...

Sadly the idiot lights have started appearing and sometimes it's fellow evening riders - flashed my high beam and shouted at a roadie coming the other way yesterday evening who nearly killed my night vision in an illuminated tunnel - and on Tuesday it was a recumbent rider - perhaps with an axe to grind with conventional cyclists and their lights - perhaps even my carefully-dipped beam ...


----------



## lighterthief (Sep 21, 2012)

First frost of the autumn - need to get a light wind proof top, was a little chilly this morning.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2012)

(((them wot cycles oop north)))


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 21, 2012)

I prefer riding in the cold - Though if it's _really_ cold I do have to zip my top up.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2012)

There's something to be said for consistency - I keep finding myself overdressed.

I hope I can keep wearing shorts well into October. I have brand new combats that'll take a while to break in - perhaps I should run them through the washing machine a couple of times ...


----------



## klang (Sep 21, 2012)

first day on my temporary holland cruiser. what used to take me 40 mins now takes 1 hour 20 mins.
nothing compared to my colnago that was nicked a few days ago, but very forgiving when it comes to pot holes and uneven surfaces. it ways about 285 kilos so once it rolls it rolls (going down hill is pretty awesome really).
ah well, at least i'm mobile again.


----------



## Onket (Sep 21, 2012)

I might have 'done a gentlegreen' on the way home from work tonight.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 21, 2012)

wet


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2012)

Onket said:


> I might have 'done a gentlegreen' on the way home from work tonight.


called someone a "c*nt" in the best urbanz tradition ?


----------



## weepiper (Sep 21, 2012)

Onket said:


> I might have 'done a gentlegreen' on the way home from work tonight.


 
Tell the story properly.


----------



## klang (Sep 21, 2012)

Onket said:


> I might have 'done a gentlegreen' on the way home from work tonight.


is it on youtube yet?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> wet


In my case it was murky when I set off from my office on the 4th floor, raining when I got to the exit, and stopped by the time I left the bike shed, so I was somewhat sweaty in my showerproof top.


----------



## Onket (Sep 21, 2012)

If someone has pulled into a driveway, but it then turns out he's actually doing a 3 point turn, but by this time you're practically behind him, and he just reverses straight into your path....

Who had right of way there? Who is at fault?


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 21, 2012)

Onket said:


> If someone has pulled into a driveway, but it then turns out he's actually doing a 3 point turn, but by this time you're practically behind him, and he just reverses straight into your path....
> 
> Who had right of way there? Who is at fault?


He is at fault... Smash his windows. Film it. Pop it on youtube


----------



## Onket (Sep 21, 2012)

I got off my bike & left it in the road, took off my helmet whilst demanding he 'get the fuck out of the car'.

I wasn't very happy, tbf.

I didn't bang on his window or strike him, though. He didn't get out of his car, I called him a fucking prick and a cocksucker, and then got out of there pretty sharpish. I've had a pretty shit day today. I think maybe he was in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 21, 2012)

nasty init!  can have weird effects
but still  after, a bit
hope u can relax it off over the weekend


----------



## weepiper (Sep 21, 2012)

On the bright side, he'll probably check his mirrors next time


----------



## ddraig (Sep 21, 2012)

yeah!

reckon they'll start introducing 'irritable cylcists' to the green cross code and driving test?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 22, 2012)

It's something that I have been considering for a while - especially in relation to a half mile stretch of road that's been defeating me recently and where last night's close call wasn't the first, but I hadn't realised there was such animosity between the John Franklin "Cyclecraft" "vehicular cycling" / "claim the lane" school and those who unrealistically dream of the UK being more like the Netherlands / Copenhagen with separate facilities where people choose heavy bikes with few gears and never exceed 10MPH.

http://departmentfortransport.wordpress.com/2012/06/28/fuck-you-john-franklin/

Quite a lot of fairly keen cyclists I go on weekend rides with rarely seem to get up to speed on A roads even when it's downhill, and I witness a lot of younger, leaner cyclists arriving at work overdressed when I get there in shorts and tee shirt happily drenched in sweat after my final sprint where within reason for 8.30 in the morning, I've aimed to use up the last bit of strength in my legs. Mine is the only bike in the shed with a water bottle.
Two colleagues my age proudly showed me their *electric* bikes - one of whom had run half marathons in the past ..
Given the popularity among some colleagues of the showers which I have never used - partly because they reek of Lynx or somesuch - as do far too many young male cyclists I encounter on a daily basis who cause me to recoil and spit out the fumes, my prejudice is that above all people are paranoid about "body odour".

*So whither cyclists who never make an effort ?* And I'm not talking of carbon bikes and Lycra and *sustained* speeds of over 20MPH.

I confess myself to struggling psychologically and emotionally with the rides I've started to do mostly for fitness, but recollection of the buzz I get, and the benefits later when I need to sprint out of danger makes me keep going back ...


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 22, 2012)

Any Strava users on here? Just knocked 45 seconds off the Hill climb on my way home from work. Still way behind the leader who is presumably twice as fit as me and on a road bike, but not a bad effort all the same. 

I love hills and mountains, so much so that I'm going to tackle Mt. Ventoux next summer


----------



## Onket (Sep 22, 2012)

I used it for a bit but stopped bothering.


----------



## stavros (Sep 22, 2012)

Barking_Mad said:


> I love hills and mountains, so much so that I'm going to tackle Mt. Ventoux next summer


 
Me too, but I'll need more experience on continental mountains before I tackle Mont Ventoux.

Well, I like climbing them, but I am a very poor descender. Far too conservative.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 22, 2012)

there are a couple of stretches near me where i am sure the record is held by people in a car


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 23, 2012)

Dead easy camping weekend down the railway path to Bath, and though the rain had set in a bit by the time we stopped for breakfast on the way back, it isn't very cold so I was fine in my damp cotton shorts - in fact I should probably have used the second sleeping bag as a mattress. I definitely need to get a better sleeping mat organised if I'm going to start multi-day camping.


----------



## stavros (Sep 23, 2012)

Two short rides of about 9 miles each this weekend, mainly because I've only just moved here and I'm learning the area. Still good though.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 24, 2012)

bloody cold!  got to find/buy new gloves for tomorrow
loads of empty bike racks today


----------



## Onket (Sep 24, 2012)

Wet arse!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2012)

I foolishly listened to local radio this morning and set off over-dressed and expecting carnage.
There _*were*_ some big puddles and I was glad to have applied lots of winter lube to my chain, but the rain was little more than drizzle .. I was glad I'd brought spare socks though.

I'll pick up a copy of the Metro in a bit to stuff in my shoes - but they were damp from yesterday's ride home from camping - and didn't get properly wet until I stepped in a puddle once I'd arrived at work.


----------



## plurker (Sep 24, 2012)

I've been using some PlanetX overshoes for the past few months when it's rained, and tbh wasn't that impressed as they still elt water in on heavy days. Couple of weeks ago I found, lying in the road on my ride home, a pair of Endura overhsoes.  Wore them today for the first time and have warm, dry feet - even after riding through a 25 minute 'shower' with additional _"woah wtf, that's deep, shouldercheck, argh there's a car to the right so I gotta go through i_t" 4 inch deep 15 foot long puddle...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2012)

No capillary action up the interface ? 
Sadly I doubt I would find overshoes big enough.
I suspect I will be obliged to take to the shared pavement on the way home - there's usually a lake on the backroad in this sort of weather ... (soil and slurry from the adjacent farm tends to block the drains)


----------



## klang (Sep 24, 2012)

plurker said:


> Couple of weeks ago I found, lying in the road on my ride home, a pair of Endura overhsoes.


 
those?







been contemplating getting them for a while. tired of wet and cold feet.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> No capillary action up the interface ?
> Sadly I doubt I would find overshoes big enough.
> I suspect I will be obliged to take to the shared pavement on the way home - there's usually a lake on the backroad in this sort of weather ... (soil and slurry from the adjacent farm tends to block the drains)


what size feet are you? I am thinking of getting some, and I am a 13


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> what size feet are you? I am thinking of getting some, and I am a 13


I'm the same size.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm the same size.


I will let you know if i find a good/cheap pair


----------



## plurker (Sep 24, 2012)

littleseb said:


> those?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Similar but with orange inside, amybe these ones I have are older: the ones with the orange insides
as i found them they're not quote the right size, a bit big, but i find an XL goes over my size 42 trainers...they claim their XXL goes up to 14.5...


----------



## Winot (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm a 12 and have never found any that are big enough. They _say_ they're big enough, but they're not.

Have ended up with Shimano Goretex SPD shoes and Sealskinz socks which do the trick.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> I will let you know if i find a good/cheap pair


what do you do for actual shoes ?


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> what do you do for actual shoes ?


I cycle in just a thin pair of canvas style material shoes. Or something like those Converse shoe that all the kids wear. my reasoning is, if they are going to get wet, i'd rather have something light weight, so they dry quicker

I also bought a pair of spd shoes, the ones you can walk in, because they were very cheap. i only wear them occasionally though. but they do make a difference


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2012)

I find I need stiffness in the soles - mind you my pedals are the BMX type with studs.

Which SPD shoes are they ?


----------



## Onket (Sep 24, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> I cycle in just a thin pair of canvas style material shoes. Or something like those Converse shoe that all the kids wear. my reasoning is, if they are going to get wet, i'd rather have something light weight, so they dry quicker


 
This is also my technique. Not exactly the canvas converse-a-likes, but similar lightweight ones.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I find I need stiffness in the soles - mind you my pedals are the BMX type with studs.
> 
> Which SPD shoes are they ?



My pedals are just cheap plastic ones too. I have never noticed a stiffness issue (fnar). 

the spd shoes are shimano m063. I got them new from a shop for £29, size 13. Or what ever that is in euro sizes

have you tried the spd shoe clip things before? 
terrifying at first.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> My pedals are just cheap plastic ones too. I have never noticed a stiffness issue (fnar).
> 
> the spd shoes are shimano m063. I got them new from a shop for £29, size 13. Or what ever that is in euro sizes
> 
> ...


I won't ever use them - or attach my feet to the pedals in any other way.
My current shoes have blanking plates.
I need better than plastic pedals and daps though - I do 100 miles a week.


----------



## klang (Sep 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> This is also my technique. Not exactly the canvas converse-a-likes, but similar lightweight ones.


 same here. converse and plastic bags, but i reckon it's time to get some reliable over shoes.


----------



## Onket (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't bother with the plastic bags, tbf.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I won't ever use them - or attach my feet to the pedals in any other way.
> My current shoes have blanking plates.
> I need better than plastic pedals and daps though - I do 100 miles a week.


Give em a go. Just to see what they're like. Buy some 2nd hand on ebay, sell them the next week. I think the stiffness and the way it helps will make a your longer journeys more fun.


----------



## klang (Sep 24, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> Give em a go. Just to see what they're like. Buy some 2nd hand on ebay, sell them the next week. I think the stiffness and the way it helps will make a your longer journeys more fun.


 definitely. energy-wise they make a hell of a difference, especially when riding longer distances. mind, i'm not using them atm, went back to clips / straps as i couldn't be asked with the shoes.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2012)

Plenty of people will disagree about advantages of being clipped-in if you aren't road-racing.
As I said, I never will. My pedalling style varies according to terrain and my physical condition and I'm asymmetrical.


----------



## Onket (Sep 24, 2012)

GG Knows Best.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> GG Knows Best.


As I keep saying, I'm very old, do a lot of cycling so know what's best for *me*.

But there are plenty of experts who don't rate clipping-in.


----------



## Onket (Sep 24, 2012)

But you've not said that you've even tried it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> But you've not said that you've even tried it.


I won't be trying it for the prolonged safety of my collarbone - and my head - given I don't wear a helmet much.
Nothing I've read suggests that efficiency improvements are worth the disadvantages.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 24, 2012)

Clipless  pedals are a lot more comfortable apart from the efficiency gain. Ultimately, you've got to have them otherwise you look like a "civilian".


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> Clipless pedals are a lot more comfortable apart from the efficiency gain. Ultimately, you've got to have them otherwise you look like a "civilian".


I hope I'm always a civilian - or rather an urban guerilla cyclist - I'll never be a roadieee.
Given the varied way I use my bike and pedals, I very much doubt it would be more comfortable.


----------



## plurker (Sep 24, 2012)

for me an 'urban guerilla cyclist' would be one wearing combats, riding with no lights (perhaps one single winking LED to the rear), dressed mainly in black lycra with combats overshorts, and riding a matt black MTB / hybrid - best for jumping on an off kerbs...

This doesn't immediately conjure up you, GG, with your 75million candle-power lighting array!


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 24, 2012)

plurker said:


> for me an 'urban guerilla cyclist' would be one wearing combats, riding with no lights (perhaps one single winking LED to the rear), dressed mainly in black lycra with combats overshorts, and riding a matt black MTB / hybrid - best for jumping on an off kerbs...
> 
> This doesn't immediately conjure up you, GG, with your 75million candle-power lighting array!


 
GG is more Traffic Calming Taliban.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't have enough facial hair to be a pal of Bin Laden. I *do* wear combat shorts though. (combat trousers in winter).
My favourite trick is to look a bit like a bag lady and then pull off an unexpected sprint.
Or to your typical offensive Audi driver I try to look like the hairy biker I never actually was on a motorcycle.


----------



## Onket (Sep 24, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I won't be trying it for the prolonged safety of my collarbone - and my head - given I don't wear a helmet much.
> Nothing I've read suggests that efficiency improvements are worth the disadvantages.


 
My point was a simple one, without trying it you won't KNOW what's best.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> My point was a simple one, without trying it you won't KNOW what's best.


I absolutely know after 25 years and over 40,000 miles of cycling that I don't want to be mechanically attached to my bike - be it by straps, clips or velcro - I have enough to worry about.
For the moment in all the ways I use my bike - commuting, shopping, touring and sprinting, I have yet to feel the need to make any changes to the way I pedal.

Perhaps when I've lost 5 stone (in progress) and am doing 1k Audax rides and thinking about getting a different bike (vanishingly likely) I will look at it again.


----------



## Onket (Sep 24, 2012)

As I said. You Know Best.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> As I said. You Know Best.


And you're borderline trolling.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 24, 2012)

IMO it's far safer to be clipped in than not. Having a foot slip off a pedal when you're putting in maximum effort is just asking for a crash.

Having said that, when I was younger/fitter, I did once pull my shoe/cleat completely out of the pedal clip when pulling away at traffic lights - I was putting as much effort into pulling up as pushing down. I managed to knee myself in the chin


----------



## Onket (Sep 24, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> And you're borderline trolling.


 
Rubbish.

I commented and as usual, despite not even trying the thing in question, you say that you KNOW something about it. You have made your mind up, and that is fair enough, but you aught to mellow a bit in your responses, tbh.

I don't THINK clips are for me either, but I have never tried them, so I wouldn't (because I can't) say that I KNOW they aren't for me.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2012)

The nearest I've ever come to my foot slipping on a pedal was due to the blanking plate over the unused SPD mounting point. Perhaps I'm not pedalling hard enough yet.
My current pedals are these :-

And several people have told me not to use them without shin guards.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 24, 2012)

It's not really about your foot slipping off the pedal gg, clipless pedals are way more efficient because you use more leg power per pedal stroke than with flats. Fwiw I only ever fell off once when I used spds, at the very beginning when the spring tension was set too tight and I wasn't used to them yet.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2012)

_*When*_ you used SPDs ?


----------



## weepiper (Sep 24, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> _*When*_ you used SPDs ?


 
I've had flats on my bike since it became more often used as a commuter than an mtb because I couldn't be arsed bringing normal shoes to work and changing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyway, nobody tried to kill me on the way home, which was nice.
No rain, but fairly windy, quite bright even ... did wonder if I made a mistake not going for a ride this evening and aiming for Mon, Weds and Friday - given the weekend was fairly undemanding and nothing planned for Saturday - but by the time I got home I realised I was perhaps moderately tired - fair few calls on my services today - given my young colleague is away being a new parent ...


----------



## a_chap (Sep 24, 2012)

I think Time ATAC pedals are much better than SPDs or Looks - zero setup/maintenance and heroic amounts of float too. Tiny cleat means they can be used with "sensible" mountain bike style shoes/trainers.

No idea why they hardly ever get mentioned when Googling clipless pedals.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 25, 2012)

a_chap said:


> I think Time ATAC pedals are much better than SPDs or Looks - zero setup/maintenance and heroic amounts of float too. Tiny cleat means they can be used with "sensible" mountain bike style shoes/trainers.
> 
> No idea why they hardly ever get mentioned when Googling clipless pedals.


 
I like how they feel but I've broken 2 x ATAC Carbons - right pedal both times. I use Shimano PD-7900/SPD-SL now and they seem more rugged.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 25, 2012)

just gave up and came home, almost soaked withing 2 streets and some car proper ran the red light about 6/7 seconds after it had changed! 
also not feeling that good atm
stopped now tho!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 25, 2012)

Almost sorry to say that it was a pleasant, sunny ride in this morning - just cool enough for a long-sleeved cotton shirt.
Flipping bike shed was rammed - had to double up on a stand - perhaps the encouragement I need to set off earlier. Cycling is getting far too popular .. we'll see how crowded it is in a month or two though ...


----------



## girasol (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a question, probably been asked before...

Cyclist going straight ahead, car turning left, who has the right of way, legally speaking? Or is this a grey area? I tend to stop if I see a car indicating to go left in front of me, or slow down, whichever, but was pondering on this on today's commute as some cyclists tend to carry on, causing much beeping and screaming from both sides 

If there was an accident whose fault would it be?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 25, 2012)

Seems like a simple right of way, if they're indicating and are ahead of you let them turn. If you're already up along side of them carry on.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 25, 2012)

girasol said:


> I have a question, probably been asked before...
> 
> Cyclist going straight ahead, car turning left, who has the right of way, legally speaking? Or is this a grey area? I tend to stop if I see a car indicating to go left in front of me, or slow down, whichever, but was pondering on this on today's commute as some cyclists tend to carry on, causing much beeping and screaming from both sides
> 
> If there was an accident whose fault would it be?


 
The vehicle in front has right of way. Cyclists who think they have a god-given right to cut up the inside are putting themselves in danger


----------



## a_chap (Sep 25, 2012)

<pedant>You both have right of way. What you meant to ask is who has priority.</pedant>


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 25, 2012)

Was this on one of those blue-painted things ?
I'll always give way to someone who's up ahead already - though if they're turning left across what is technically a second lane, they technically should wait ...
If they've accelerated to overtake the cyclist and almost immediately turn left, it's a left hook.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 25, 2012)

Hmm, you might be right, if it's a solid white line separating the lanes.
Regardless, I'd still let the car turn.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 25, 2012)

It's all a question of timing ...


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 25, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if the law for cycle lanes was different to other lanes, or at least a confusing, badly written law.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 25, 2012)

Fill yer boots with left hooks.

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...0.0.0.0.45.45.1.1.0...0.0...1ac.1.ZpP18Qs9KAE

Speaking as a "vehicular cyclist", I see "cycle lanes" as more trouble than they're worth a lot of the time in terms of the expectations thay give to both cyclists and cagers.


----------



## girasol (Sep 25, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Hmm, you might be right, if it's a solid white line separating the lanes.
> Regardless, I'd still let the car turn.


 
yeah me too, as vehicles are a lot bigger than I am . But was wondering, from a legal stand - because when you turn you always need to wait for incoming traffic, in this case the bike?


----------



## girasol (Sep 25, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Was this on one of those blue-painted things ?
> I'll always give way to someone who's up ahead already - though if they're turning left across what is technically a second lane, they technically should wait ...
> If they've accelerated to overtake the cyclist and almost immediately turn left, it's a left hook.


 
It was a general question, but wonder if there's a difference.  How could someone find out anyway?  Don't remember reading this on Highway Code when I took my driving test...


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 25, 2012)

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Highwaycode/DG_069837


----------



## weepiper (Sep 25, 2012)

girasol said:


> I have a question, probably been asked before...
> 
> Cyclist going straight ahead, car turning left, who has the right of way, legally speaking? Or is this a grey area? I tend to stop if I see a car indicating to go left in front of me, or slow down, whichever, but was pondering on this on today's commute as some cyclists tend to carry on, causing much beeping and screaming from both sides
> 
> If there was an accident whose fault would it be?


 
If he indicated the cyclist should have slowed and let him turn. Very often they don't indicate though, and in those circumstances the car driver is at fault.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 25, 2012)

essex cyclist with his 2 cameras and video
including a left turning car!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-19710937


> A cyclist from Essex is filming his journeys with a camera fitted to his helmet and handlebars after a series of "near-misses".
> Alan Spink said he used the cameras for his own safety and has posted the footage online.
> It includes that of a car which overtakes Mr Spink and immediately turns left.


infuriated cyclist says 'charge em guv, make em do anufa test' cops say 'yeh, we've ad a butchers and nah ta bee onest they dun nofink rong'


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/user/buttguffs/videos?view=0

Some people are starting to get action though - especially in London where you have Roadsafe.
Plenty of people been visited, a few prosecuted.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 25, 2012)

Just back from my 20 miler - as usual didn't feel up for it on the way down, but got into it on the way back to a deep funky house mix which I'm now chilling to ... as usual really powered it through the last few familiar miles.

Only had to verbally remonstrate with a couple of idiots with horrible flashing lights ... a couple more simply got my high beam back as a clue ...


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 25, 2012)

Does the bulk of your social interaction come from shouting at other road users?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 25, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> Does the bulk of your social interaction come from shouting at other road users?


Not by a long chalk.
Pisses me off that I have to state the obvious to people who are quite likely in the top quartile of IQ - cycling being a thinking man's sport.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 25, 2012)

My most enjoyable verbal interaction this evening was when I swore at an ignorant c&nt who jumped a red light at a puffin crossing - one I rely on to get across the main road.
Pisses me off I didn't get the fat f$ck's visage and reg on video.


----------



## Onket (Sep 26, 2012)

You'll blow a gasket at this rate. I saw three people on their mobile phones this morning. I'm not going to risk my own health to let them know that I've seen them.


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 26, 2012)

weepiper said:


> If he indicated the cyclist should have slowed and let him turn. Very often they don't indicate though, and in those circumstances the car driver is at fault.


 

It's good advice to slow down and stop, or to overtake the car on the right.

However I think the car should wait for the bicycle to pass.  As the car is making a maneuver I don't think putting the indicator on changes anything - it just signals your intentions. I thought you should only make any maneuver if you don't obstruct another vehicle. Turning through the path of path of another vehicle is cutting them up - eve if that other vehicle is a bicycle filtering through heavy traffic.

Advice from the highway code to drivers...

*Turning left*​​*182*​​Use your mirrors and give a left-turn signal well before you turn left. Do not overtake just before you turn left and watch out for traffic coming up on your left before you make the turn, especially if driving a large vehicle. Cyclists, motorcyclists and other road users in particular may be hidden from your view.​




​*183*
​When turning​• keep as close to the left as is safe and practicable​• give way to any vehicles using a bus lane, cycle lane or tramway from either direction​


----------



## Private Storm (Sep 26, 2012)

How was my cycle commute? Wet. Ridiculously wet.


----------



## girasol (Sep 26, 2012)

fredfelt said:


> It's good advice to slow down and stop, or to overtake the car on the right.
> 
> However I think the car should wait for the bicycle to pass. As the car is making a maneuver I don't think putting the indicator on changes anything - it just signals your intentions. I thought you should only make any maneuver if you don't obstruct another vehicle. Turning through the path of path of another vehicle is cutting them up - eve if that other vehicle is a bicycle filtering through heavy traffic.
> 
> ...


 
That case above is clear cut, car is behind the cyclist. Was thinking of the case where the car is a bit ahead of the cyclist already, but turning left would force cyclist to slow down or even stop. I suppose as the cyclist is behind the car it's their responsibility to avoid crash. Which is how I've been taking it, but was wondering what the actual law is regarding that case.


----------



## Winot (Sep 26, 2012)

Highway Code said:
			
		

> *Lane discipline*
> 
> *133*
> 
> If you need to change lane, first use your mirrors and if necessary take a quick sideways glance to make sure you will not force another road user to change course or speed. When it is safe to do so, signal to indicate your intentions to other road users and when clear, move over.


 
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Highwaycode/DG_070308


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 26, 2012)

One of my typical interactions on the way home - usual thing - quiet suburban street, cars both side.
Driver comes at me too fast for us to pass in a civilised fashion so I make them stop and explain to them that they're going too fast.
"I'm only doing 15 MPH" ... they just don't get it. Unfortunately my camera threw a wobbly.
If only we could get all the idiots off the road, we could do away with road markings, signs and lights.

The one that _*will*_ be getting Youtubed was the usual idiot overtaking on the usual blind corner while I was doing 17MPH, positioned strongly and indicating to turn right ... all to join the queue a few seconds earlier ...


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 26, 2012)

your camera sounds fucked.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 27, 2012)

decent today, dry and sunny!


----------



## plurker (Sep 27, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> * I make them stop* and explain to them that they're going too fast.


You're not enhancing drivers' view of other cyclists by this kind of agressive behaviour tbh. I can (sort of) see your point, but imho road-user education needs to be done at a different level than cyclists being equally agressive, forcing drivers to take evasive action, shouting at people, and flashing billion giga-candlepower lights at other cyclists. 
I know I'm wasting my time even posting this but hey ho...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 27, 2012)

plurker said:


> I know I'm wasting my time even posting this but hey ho...


Indeed.


----------



## Onket (Sep 27, 2012)

plurker said:


> You're not enhancing drivers' view of other cyclists by this kind of agressive behaviour tbh. I can (sort of) see your point, but imho road-user education needs to be done at a different level than cyclists being equally agressive, forcing drivers to take evasive action, shouting at people, and flashing billion giga-candlepower lights at other cyclists.
> I know I'm wasting my time even posting this but hey ho...


 
I've tried this. He's already made up his mind and won't change it.

When I read most of GG's confrontation posts I cringe and thank my lucky stars I don't cycle in Bristol. I dread to think what knock on effect he's had on other cyclist's experience of cycling round his area. It ain't going to be good.


----------



## girasol (Sep 27, 2012)

Plenty of grumpy drivers AND pedestrians about, why shouldn't the same happen in cycling circles?   And you never know, gg might be having a positive effect...  I'd like to think he is.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 27, 2012)

Crispy said:


> The vehicle in front has right of way. Cyclists who think they have a god-given right to cut up the inside are putting themselves in danger


 
According to the DSA book I have you must give way. I'll double check tonight and scan it if I'm right.


----------



## Onket (Sep 27, 2012)

girasol said:


> Plenty of grumpy drivers AND pedestrians about, why shouldn't the same happen in cycling circles?  And you never know, gg might be having a positive effect... I'd like to think he is.


 
Think away!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't think it was a coincidence that this morning's idiot with the blinding bike light was himself wearing sunglasses - so my actually fairly modest flashing to accompany my urbanesque prose probably had little effect.



I suspect there will be several similar incidents this evening as all being well I will be putting in 20 miles on the way home in fading light.

---------------------------



Onket said:


> When I read most of GG's confrontation posts I cringe and thank my lucky stars I don't cycle in Bristol. I dread to think what knock on effect he's had on other cyclist's experience of cycling round his area. It ain't going to be good.


 
Curiously, though Googling will reveal plenty of references to cyclists jumping red lights, riding on pavements etc, I have yet to see one solitary reference to me in the local rags - even though I make myself very easy to remember and recognise.

There's some government idiocy at the moment trying to convince cyclists and motorists that we're the same people. Feck that !

Most of the cyclists I see are riding in the gutter and let the cagers get away scot free ...


----------



## Kanda (Sep 27, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> There's some government idiocy at the moment trying to convince cyclists and motorists that we're the same people. Feck that !


 
You are the same people you fucking div.  You think you're better though which is why you come across as a twat so often.


----------



## Onket (Sep 27, 2012)

Indeed.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 27, 2012)

Kanda said:


> You think you're better


The critical thing is that _everybody _thinks they're better. This is worth bearing in mind when attempting to put across alternate views.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 27, 2012)

I avoid the motoring public, but this evening over the course of my 20 mile ride, I encountered a lot more idiots on bikes than driving cars ..
I managed to fit in the whole of "turn off that fucking flashing light, arsehole" for the first one.

Slightly less "go" in me this evening - never sure how much is physiology and how much psychology.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2012)

Bristol getting close to gridlock on the way home - rat-runners everywhere ...
I was delayed by maybe 120 seconds - though I was also a bit lacking in puff ...

Bloddy camera crashed again - might have caught the car coming down my street - suspiciously slowly for its type - when it got closer I saw that its driver was taking an important phone call.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2012)

Someone organised a 90 mile "medium" ride today from Bristol to Burnham on Sea.
Needless to say I didn't go for that ...
I'm really not 100 percent. I did my usual 10 miles down, 10 miles back - but with a fair bit of bimbling and sunbathing half way... fairly lack-lustre...

Near Bitton toy railway I encountered a largish group of 60-somethings out for a stroll.. I was quite happy to wait until they moved for someone coming towards them, but even though I was clearly not a tearaway, they feigned discomfort and when I was a few yards away I heard one of them mention the word "bell" - which was duly rewarded .. a pity I don't currently have a horn fitted.


----------



## stavros (Sep 29, 2012)

I ventured further out of town today, getting to know the road layout, but I still took a wrong turning somewhere which meant I cut out a big section. As penance, I added on a 3 mile loop at the end.

I've also learned that with my new employers I get a 10% discount at a very nice bike shop in town.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 30, 2012)

Where have you deserted our fair city for ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 30, 2012)

Fecking lurgy.

Not sure which of the people who recently sneezed in my presence gave it to me.
So no ride today - probably only the second day I've been off my bike this year ...

But the sky is grey and there's a brisk sou' westerly too ...


----------



## stavros (Sep 30, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Where have you deserted our fair city for ?


 
Derby. The East Midlands seems shockingly flat compared with my past haunts of Bristol/North Somerset and Somerset itself. I'll have to get myself up to the Peak District at some point.

A good speedy ride this morning, trying to do the whole outer ring road, probably pissing off a few drivers by being on a dual carriageway. I took a wrong turning somewhere but my local geography is getting better so I was able to improvise. And as a bonus, I avoided any rain.


----------



## girasol (Oct 2, 2012)

felt like the hardest ride this year... Headwind, gusts of wind... I was deaded when I got home!!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 2, 2012)

yeah loads of headwind for me today too as well as one or two idiot drivers

a breeze compared to this tho  

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2012/more/09/28/100-year-old-cyclist-100-km.ap/index.html


> LYON, France (AP) -- French cyclist Robert Marchand has ridden 100 kilometers (62 miles) in 4 hours, 17 minutes and 27 seconds.
> Doesn't sound fast? Consider this: Marchand is 100 years old.
> Setting off on his Trek racing bike around noon at a track in Lyon, Marchand covered the distance at an average pace of 23.3 kph (14.5 mph) - not far off the 24.251 kph pace he kept up to set the world hour record for his age group in Switzerland last February.
> No prior record for a centenarian riding 100 km exists, but cycling's international governing body will recognize Marchand's feat, French cycling federation head David Lappartient said.
> ...


does that mean i can't post i here?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2012)

ddraig said:


> yeah loads of headwind for me today too as well as one or two idiot drivers
> 
> a breeze compared to this tho
> 
> ...


 indeed !
That would take me at least 6 hours on a very good day, plus stops for 11ses and lunch and cake !
At 52 I clearly am not trying hard enough.


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Near Bitton toy railway I encountered a largish group of 60-somethings out for a stroll.. I was quite happy to wait until they moved for someone coming towards them, but even though I was clearly not a tearaway, they feigned discomfort and when I was a few yards away I heard one of them mention the word "bell" - which was duly rewarded .. a pity I don't currently have a horn fitted.


 
I don't get it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2012)

First ride since Saturday - 4 days with the lurgy ...

Swings and roundabouts - no memory of Saturday's sprinting in my legs, but lacking enthusiasm... 
By the time I'm ready to put in some effort, I'll probably be 100 miles down - and with rapidly shortening days, my evening exertions won't be available to me for much longer. 

Pretty sure I encountered two drivers on mobiles, but the camera didn't catch them, and I felt obliged to reply in kind to two idiot cyclists with nasty strobing front lights on the railway path  - probably of the sub-3 watt class, but plenty annoying enough knowing they will clearly be using them when it gets dark.


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2012)

We've done the flashing lights = wanting to be seen by other traffic argument before, haven't we?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2012)

Onket said:


> I don't get it.


Actually they were 70-somethings ...

Shared path - though principally a cycle path, but I don't like going "dring dring" - which may come across as "out of my way" ... I don't see how I'm any different to a jogger wearing soft-soled shoes ..

Damned if you ring the bell, damned if you don't ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2012)

Onket said:


> We've done the flashing lights = wanting to be seen by other traffic argument before, haven't we?


 
This is a shared path. On a day like today you don't need any lights at all, certainly never any excuse to fire bright lights in the eyes of other cyclists. They may well have joined the path from suburban roads (as do I), but all these lights are adjustable.

Here's the second one - try and imagine what that would be like in the dark :-



And this year there will be lots more lamps that are even brighter.


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Actually they were 70-somethings ...
> 
> Shared path - though principally a cycle path, but I don't like going "dring dring" - which may come across as "out of my way" ... I don't see how I'm any different to a jogger wearing soft-soled shoes ..
> 
> Damned if you ring the bell, damned if you don't ...


 
I see. I've not got a bell, and sometimes I wish I did have one. But yeah it will come across differently to different people. Nightmare.

And lights in the daytime- yeah, get ya. But sometimes they will have just come off a road where they may feel the need to have them. It's quite easy to forget.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2012)

I tried a minimal dinger for a while - on the basis that my big bell was over the top - I tend to cough or click my gear levers ... I wonder if a cable operated card-in-the-spokes would work ?
I confess I passed an old man this evening and probably should have rung my bell instead of relying on brake squealing and glueing myself to the wall...



Unfortunately the file changed at just the wrong moment, but I passed him at only slightly faster than his walking pace - but I think I detected a certain distaste on his part ...

This lane is principally for pedestrians and I always stop and wait when appropriate.


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2012)

I normally do the gear clicking thing too.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 4, 2012)

i sometimes say "ding ding" out loud if my bell isn't having it


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 4, 2012)

ddraig said:


> i sometimes say "ding ding" out loud if my bell isn't having it


 
A shout of "bike right" (or occasionally "bike left") appears to the accepted practice here on shared paths. This is better than the bell as it lets the peds know what side you'll pass on.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2012)

I've been known to shout "choose a side !"


----------



## Crispy (Oct 5, 2012)

"Excuse me please"
"Thank you"


----------



## girasol (Oct 5, 2012)

I got a bell on my bike but I can't say I've really had to use it, as cars can't hear them and they are the main reason for me to need to use them... oh, the irony


----------



## ddraig (Oct 5, 2012)

Crispy said:


> "Excuse me please"
> "Thank you"


i do that too! honest


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 5, 2012)

Murderous bus driver morning. 

I came up to a cross roads, just as the lights changed to green. There was only a bus there, just starting to pull away and indicating right. I moved to the left to pass it. Then the bus started turning left, noticed me then started indicating left. Luckily I don't trust traffic that much so had slowed down and wasn't that close.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 5, 2012)

Indicators are not a reliable indication of intent. I would have waited for the bus to start moving before attempting to pass it.


----------



## Pgd (Oct 5, 2012)

First puncture in ages this morning, outside Streatham Station. (As an aside, there was also yet _another_ motorbike RTA down that way -- 3rd or 4th on the A23 south of Streatham that I've seen this year  )

Anyway, somehow managed to break my tyre levers (they were only cheap puncture-repair-kit ones so presumably just old and shit).  Thankfully, Balfe's Bikes new Streatham Hill branch opened this week, or it'd have been a long walk back down to De Ver (which I've never been in, so don't know how friendly they are) or an even longer walk to Brixton Cycles.  Very friendly guy in there, gamely struggling to get things up-and-running despite bruised ribs from coming off his BMX recently.

Only thing was, it was a rear puncture, so after he'd re-fitted the wheel he naturally had a quick spin through the gears.  My derailleur's taken a few knocks and has a fair mileage (& he did tell me it was past its best), but I had it set up so although some gears were a bit chattery, the shifts were reliable, which to me is what matters.  After he'd fiddled, it shifted fine & no chattering on the stand, but was hopeless back on the road .  I don't doubt his skills, but on this occasion I wish he'd left it alone!  Ah well, new cassette, chain & derailleur needed soon I guess.

But still: great to have a new pit-stop on the A23 south of Brixton


----------



## klang (Oct 5, 2012)

finally got a bike back together, yay! managed to get reasonable frame and forks, and chucked a wheelset, cranks, pedals and bars i had laying around on. runs surprisingly smooth.
as much as i liked riding the heavy holland cruiser, it's nice to only take 40 minutes to get to work. can't beat a good racer!


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 5, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Indicators are not a reliable indication of intent. I would have waited for the bus to start moving before attempting to pass it.


It did start moving. It was pulling away from the lights. It was even moving right. The gap to the left was wide enough for a car to get through. 

I guess it's lucky that a car didn't try and get through else a bus load of people would have been late for work


----------



## Crispy (Oct 5, 2012)

Ah, I see. In which case, yes that's really bad driving


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 5, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Ah, I see. In which case, yes that's really bad driving


Thats pretty much what I tried to imply with my gesturing


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2012)

Annoying that my camera crashed this morning ...
I had a day's work at another site across town and had a teeny taste of rush hour cycling - only one idiot driver blocking my way through trying to undertake the rest of the traffic, but two arsehole cyclists - one of whom undertook me when I pulled right across the path in case a dad and small child stepped out, and the other who jumped some lights in town when I was going through mine on green.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 6, 2012)

Not up to anything too strenuous today, but it was pleasant enough to get out in the sunshine even if it was a trip to the town centre for socks and other M&S specialities...

It was Saturday, the sun was shining, I was feeling chilled and I still had to demonstrate the concept of "right of way" to 3 drivers, swear at the 4x4 driver blocking a compulsory cycle lane, saw one young woman fail to fit a modern Mini into a gap you could fit a tank in, and two cars indicated right to go around a bend I was waiting on to turn right.

How can people be so bloody crap at something so important .. I feel sure there is possibly a link to their physical fitness or whether they can dance or not.
There's such delight to be had in pulling off a perfect sequence of traffic moves - with minimum braking, maximum safety, and any minor mistake can kill the moment.

Car driving is a bit limited in terms of "the dance", but there is still joy to be had in doing it well, cooperatively, so everyone has a good experience.


----------



## stavros (Oct 6, 2012)

Looks like it's going to be good again tomorrow. I shall attempt the route I tried last week, but fucked up by taking a wrong turning.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 6, 2012)

I rarely get to cycle these days... still waiting for youngest daughter to be big enough to put in a bike seat.  But today both kids were off with their father to the in-laws so I got a lovely cycle up to Pimlico and back for a few games of badminton.  Crossing the Thames in the sunshine, got a whiff of salty water - just lovely.  On the way back reminded myself (of one of the reasons) why I love cycling by indulging in a bit of a race with a fit looking bloke.  Maintained the lead until we got to a red light which he broke, but I stopped.  

love cycling.


----------



## Groovehound (Oct 7, 2012)

Pgd said:


> First puncture in ages this morning, outside Streatham Station. (As an aside, there was also yet _another_ motorbike RTA down that way -- 3rd or 4th on the A23 south of Streatham that I've seen this year  )
> 
> Thankfully, Balfe's Bikes new Streatham Hill branch opened this week, or it'd have been a long walk back down to De Ver (which I've never been in, so don't know how friendly they are)...



Between the junction of Streatham Common North / Streatham High Road (A23)  and Streatham station is very strange - there is suddenly too much space on the road, including a massive bus lane, then it becomes normal and narrow again at the station. Good luck around there, I've been cut-up by cars many a time trying to go straight on instead of left after the station as traffic is so constant.

De Ver are OK, reasonably friendly, if a bit 'cool' but I was buzzing off a spliff and in need of some company when I went in so probably a bit overly-sociable in their eyes, and this is London after all, haha! Not super-cheap, but helpful more than the minimum, I can attest to that. They have their own cycling team or club, with photos and articles on the wall on the right as you go in.

I found this thread whilst googling to see if anyone had posted about their bike getting stolen (in front of my eyes) outside the Hootenanny last night ( 3am Sat 6th October ). Thread-thin cable lock and no tools required from the twat who was nicking it... so probably not someone who gives a toss but my bike was the next potential target being 6m away and so it resonated with me. Glad mine wasn't nicked, but again it made me wish they'd hurry up and legalise drugs so there's not quite so much demand for illicit cash like this...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2012)

Groovehound said:


> Glad mine wasn't nicked, but again it made me wish they'd hurry up and legalise drugs so there's not quite so much demand for illicit cash like this...


Brings it home - it's ordinary people who suffer on account of this huge political gravy train.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> I rarely get to cycle these days... still waiting for youngest daughter to be big enough to put in a bike seat.


I've started thinking about what it must be like for a keen cyclist ..

I think I was actually overtaken the other day by a roadie-type getting some miles in on the railway path with a totally oblivious and sleeping child in a rear-mounted seat - must have been doing 15MPH up the few percent gradient.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Not a commute but I did a 50km charity ride today. As soon as we were clear of the fat people on $250 K-Mart mountain bikes with under inflated tyres and low seats it degenerated into a bitterly contested "Team Time Trial" between the under 40 and over 40 factions of my cycling club. What we oldies lacked in cardio-vascular efficiency we made up in superior organisaton and equipment. Team Inbetweeners went off like rockets and Team Meldrew toiled like beasts to haul them back, I was doing 160+bpm on the HRM for over 10km! At 20km to 25km torrential rain arrived which meant I could have a badly needed surreptitious piss without stopping. We broke them up at 40km and victory seemed assured until two of us punctured and that was that. I also swallowed the valve cap while I was fixing my puncture so I hope its reappearance tomorrow isn't too painful.

It was also my first major ride on my new Di2 equipped bike. It took me a while to dial it in but I'm very impressed there's no way I'm ever going back to Edwardian gear actuation technology using cables.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> 160+bpm on the HRM for over 10km! .... surreptitious piss without stopping. ...swallowed the valve cap ..... Di2 equipped bike.


 
I clearly have a long way to go 
(  )

Will the Di2 gear work from alkalines if you forget to charge it ?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 7, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I've started thinking about what it must be like for a keen cyclist ..
> 
> I think I was actually overtaken the other day by a roadie-type getting some miles in on the railway path with a totally oblivious and sleeping child in a rear-mounted seat - must have been doing 15MPH up the few percent gradient.


 
It's frustrating but it makes the times you do go really special.  And I can't wait till we have both kids on the bikes - next summer's going to be amazing!


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 7, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Will the Di2 gear work from alkalines if you forget to charge it ?


 
No. It both the Dura Ace and Ultegra (mine) Di2 use the same SM-BTR1 battery - unless your frame has a battery compartment then it's a SM-BTR2. Shimano reckon you get 1,500km on a full charge. I'm planning to charge mine once a week.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2012)

Got my usual 20 miles in .. for a couple of miles on the way down I had this middle-aged roadie-type sticking to my rear end as if I was Barry Wiggins - we were doing all of 12MPH ...
But he was genuinely resting there in my shadow and took off at quite a lick when I suggested "it must be your turn by now" 

The last thing I want to do when I'm out for a ride is stare at someone else's derrière and cop a lungful of Lynx  - though clearly I'm a comparatively benign, perhaps even interesting view from the back.
Perhaps I should have switched my rear light on. 

I didn't hang about, but I was several minutes over on the ride back and several MPH down on the sprints. The lurgy is toying around a teeny bit with my lungs and sinuses at the moment so this will either kill or cure.

I had a sort of race with this young chap on a hybrid with a rattly rear mudguard .. and only one pannier. I'm not sure if he was resting by the end but I caught up with him after his most successful overtake 3 miles from the end - he must live near me too, so it was almost "fair"...


----------



## stavros (Oct 7, 2012)

I fucked up the intended route from last week again, but I got further than before. Once I'd got back to town I added in another 5 mile or so loop to compensate.

Derbyshire is so fecking flat though. GG, you don't know how lucky you have it in Bristol, NSom, BANES, etc.


----------



## artyfarty (Oct 8, 2012)

Bet there's a lot of people wishing they had bought mudguards today, not nice to have a combination of grit and rain slowly filtering down the rear.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 8, 2012)

The rear one's a no-brainer most of the time.
Any sensible utility cyclist will have a rack ... I saw someone the other day with a rack and pannier, but with a line up their back because they hadn't thought to put a bit of card there .. I'm pretty sure that I didn't bother with a rear mudguard on my old 10 speed with the cardboard box on the back.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 8, 2012)

So, who else is still in shorts and tshirt?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 8, 2012)

Me.

Though I'm tending to wear a second tee shirt or a long-sleeved cotton over the top depending what time of day it is.
This morning, post-lurgy, I chickened-out and wore my leaky rain coat and was slightly too warm.

Wearing shorts is so much less bother when it rains - no need for the rubber trousers from hell.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 8, 2012)

My hands are starting to get a bit cold though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 8, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> My hands are starting to get a bit cold though.


 
I'll ride without a helmet, but never without full-finger gloves - all year round - even if it's a pain to get them back on, mid-ride. Aldi "winter" gloves.

I Find I need a little more insulation on a few days in the coldest part of winter.


----------



## Onket (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm still in shorts & t-shirt but I have worn my rain jacket a couple of time (including today).

No gloves yet, but was pleased with the difference they made when they were suggested last year so will probably dig them out soon.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 8, 2012)

Dull and drizzly, but in some ways near-ideal conditions in that I could usefully use my lights - unlike lots of car drivers. Apart from the odd fallen leaf, the fresh air and damp roads meant I made good progress. If the rain eases off I'll see if I can get in an extended ride tomorrow evening.

Sadly I forgot to start my camera so missed the _con du soir_ - the 4x4 driver who overtook on the blind right-hand bend outside the hospital - "invited" by the gutter-hugging cyclist ahead of me. Naturally a second moton followed him through - - only to have to pull up sharpish when they met an oncoming car.
I'm trying not to think about what the area will be like when the obsolescent hospital is replaced by hundreds of pricey suburban houses with the inevitable accompanying high compliment of cars.
Let's hope the estate is designed for cyclist and pedestrians and children's play - bloody well ought to be in the second decade of the 21st century.

Only two w*nker cyclists with dazzling lights I felt the need to shout at, plus another couple who simply got my high beam. Following an incident the other week I feel the need for a continued press of the flash button to trigger a rapid flash mode - quite possibly illegally fast, or perhaps increasing in speed - so there's no danger of its being misinterpreted by the caged community to mean "go ahead mate" ... it will also be useful for clueless cyclists.


----------



## girasol (Oct 9, 2012)

Well, it had to happen. Came off the bike (and into a mud puddle) for the first time since i started commuting... Scraped knee and bit of a sore hip and shoulder. Was about to come off the shared pathway on the common, bike went into some pothole and I just flew off. Helmet bounced off the ground!!!

Had to straighten the mudguards but apart from that bike seemed fine for rest of the ride. My yellow jacket is muddy brown on the right hand side  Thankfully I was wearing my full gloves. I think my right knee was the first part of my body to hit the floor, not sure though. And also thankfully I was wearing trousers or else my knee would have been a lot more damaged.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 9, 2012)

girasol said:


> Well, it had to happen. Came off the bike (and into a mud puddle) for the first time since i started commuting... Scraped knee and bit of a sore hip and shoulder. Was about to come off the shared pathway on the common, bike went into some pothole and I just flew off. Helmet bounced off the ground!!!
> 
> Had to straighten the mudguards but apart from that bike seemed fine for rest of the ride. My yellow jacket is muddy brown on the right hand side  Thankfully I was wearing my full gloves. I think my right knee was the first part of my body to hit the floor, not sure though. And also thankfully I was wearing trousers or else my knee would have been a lot more damaged.


Ow. Glad you are ok, and you haven't damaged your bike. 
Was your stunt performed in front of a lot of people?


----------



## tommers (Oct 9, 2012)

Went downstairs today to find 2 punctures.  2!  So I got the bloody train. 

I'm switching tyres tonight I think.  That's about 5 punctures in the past month.


----------



## plurker (Oct 9, 2012)

@girasol, hope the knee doesn't get too much worse today, take it easy on way home.

my first time on the bike since gashing my head open last week so took it slow, helmet made the stitches a bit uncomfortable 
it looked cold so I put long-sleeved top, headband and gloves on - was a bit boil-in-the-bag by the time I arrived! So much better than sitting on the overground though...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm sure you know, but if you fell on your helmet, you should replace it.


----------



## girasol (Oct 9, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> Ow. Glad you are ok, and you haven't damaged your bike.
> Was your stunt performed in front of a lot of people?


 
No, just one jogger who stopped and asked me if I was ok, from a distance. I was actually lying on the floor giggling, falls make me laugh, especially my own 



Crispy said:


> I'm sure you know, but if you fell on your helmet, you should replace it.


I don't think I hit my head hard enough to replace it Crispy... But will most certainly examine it later.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 9, 2012)

Apparently, sharp impacts can create cracks inside the foam, where you can't otherwise see them. I've never seen it proved myself though.


----------



## Onket (Oct 9, 2012)

girasol said:


> Well, it had to happen. Came off the bike (and into a mud puddle) for the first time since i started commuting... Scraped knee and bit of a sore hip and shoulder. Was about to come off the shared pathway on the common, bike went into some pothole and I just flew off. Helmet bounced off the ground!!!
> 
> Had to straighten the mudguards but apart from that bike seemed fine for rest of the ride. My yellow jacket is muddy brown on the right hand side  Thankfully I was wearing my full gloves. I think my right knee was the first part of my body to hit the floor, not sure though. And also thankfully I was wearing trousers or else my knee would have been a lot more damaged.


 
Ouch! Hope it's not too sore.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 9, 2012)

Wasn't really sure where to put this, but TfL are going to revamp the roundabout at the north of Lambeth Bridge / Millbank. I use that junction regularly and I think a lot of people from south London who ride into town probably do as well.Here are the plans:







Personally, whilst the shared use paths are useful for people turning left, I think it's worse for cyclists going straight on, as the narrowed road will bring you into much closer contact with vehicles. Overall, the plan is to reduce traffic speeds (by raising the crossings to pavement level) which I think is a good thing, but couldn't they have come up with a more imaginative solution?

Like this perhaps:






Consultation and opportunity to put comments in here - it takes about 60 seconds to put your views in:
https://consultations.tfl.gov.uk/streets/betterjunctions-lambethbridgenorth


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 9, 2012)

girasol said:


> Well, it had to happen. Came off the bike (and into a mud puddle) for the first time since i started commuting... Scraped knee and bit of a sore hip and shoulder. Was about to come off the shared pathway on the common, bike went into some pothole and I just flew off. Helmet bounced off the ground!!!
> 
> Had to straighten the mudguards but apart from that bike seemed fine for rest of the ride. My yellow jacket is muddy brown on the right hand side  Thankfully I was wearing my full gloves. I think my right knee was the first part of my body to hit the floor, not sure though. And also thankfully I was wearing trousers or else my knee would have been a lot more damaged.


Ouch! Glad you're ok mate.

The roads in some places in London are in such a state that when it rains a lot it's really hard to see where potholes are because they get covered with massive puddles. I try to avoid them at all costs, but sometimes it means going right out into the road...


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2012)

first commute after being off since middle of last week
quite enjoyed it and not being able to due to being off brought me down more
work makes you ill!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 9, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


>


That looks nice, although I wonder how many London drivers would stop at the give way lines (the  ^ ^ ^ ^ ) so cyclists can go round?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 9, 2012)

Crispy said:


> That looks nice, although I wonder how many London drivers would stop at the give way lines (the ^ ^ ^ ^ ) so cyclists can go round?


Good point. You'd need to establish who has right of way, and also it would probably help to have the cycle lane slightly raised so that vehicles are forced to slow on approach.


----------



## Onket (Oct 9, 2012)

Where is that?

I've never cycled that Millbank roundabout but I've walked it a few times and currentlyit's a bit of a bugger for pedestrians too.

Let me know where that example pic is and I'm more than happy to put it forward as a suggestion for the Millbank roundabout.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 9, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Consultation and opportunity to put comments in here - it takes about 60 seconds to put your views in:
> https://consultations.tfl.gov.uk/streets/betterjunctions-lambethbridgenorth


 
Done



> Dear Sir/Madam,
> I've just seen the proposals for the improvements to Millbank Roundabout. I actually lifted my hand off my desk and held it against my forehead and said "they still don't get it" out loud. These proposals do nothing to make cycling safer and will make cyclists' reputation worse with pedestrians.
> In your proposal, the on-street cycle lanes stop before the junction. just at the point where cyclists need *more* protection, not less. This is at the expense of two lanes of traffic entering the roundabout. In my experience as a cyclist, the more space given to cars, the less care they take.
> Instead of protecting cyclists, your design instead suggests that they should leave the road and use the pavement to traverse the junction. If they are supposed to use the Zebra crossings, then it is obvious that cyclists and pedestrians will come into conflict, right where the pavement is narrowest.
> ...


----------



## Onket (Oct 9, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Consultation and opportunity to put comments in here - it takes about 60 seconds to put your views in:
> https://consultations.tfl.gov.uk/streets/betterjunctions-lambethbridgenorth


 
Done.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 9, 2012)

Another relatively uneventful ride home.
Since it was just a bit too grey and drizzly, I decided to have my extended ride tomorrow.

A bit of shock horror in the local rag :-

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/Warn...h-head-smash/story-17039478-detail/story.html

A shame neither cyclist had a camera so we could see what really happened.
I confess I quite often hit that corner at 18MPH these days...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had to contribute because I'm quite possibly *THE* Clay Bottom expert.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2012)

If only those Muddy Fox shoes were a teeny bit wider at the toe ...
But they have more rubber and cordura than the Diadoras so are already more comfortable.
I'm keeping them on at work to see how they work for general purpose footwear.

The one niggle is the tread on the SPD blanking plates stands a bit proud, so I suspect I will be getting in there with emery paper later ...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 10, 2012)

First cycle in weeks. New bike parts performing almost perfectly  Lovely weather for it.


----------



## Onket (Oct 10, 2012)

My rear tyre was a bit soft on the ride home yesterday so I pumped it up this morning and when I parked in the shed at work I could hear the air escaping from it. I hope I've not overdone it and it's still rideable later. Got no pump with me since I left my bag in the pub and someone walked off with it.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 10, 2012)

If you could hear it coming out, it'll all be gone by home time.


----------



## tommers (Oct 10, 2012)

Onket said:


> My rear tyre was a bit soft on the ride home yesterday so I pumped it up this morning and when I parked in the shed at work I could hear the air escaping from it. I hope I've not overdone it and it's still rideable later. Got no pump with me since I left my bag in the pub and someone walked off with it.


 
No chance. 

I fixed 2 punctures last night and tyres were fine when I got in this morning.  Still reassuringly firm.

Why do Continental make their tyres so fucking tight?  Nightmare to get them off and on.  Bastarding things.


----------



## ringo (Oct 10, 2012)

Halfway through week 3 of my new commute, an increased round trip from 10 miles to 16 miles per day. Week one kicked the crap out of me, week two just left me exhausted, but finally I seem to be adjusting and its getting much easier.

Feel a bit fitter, and am losing a couple of pounds a week despite beer/take aways most nights.

Might reward myself with a new bike at some point, anyone know when the next gov/work cycle scheme kicks in?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2012)

tommers said:


> Why do Continental make their tyres so fucking tight? Nightmare to get them off and on. Bastarding things.


Mine are a complete doddle - but then they're technically too narrow for my rims.


----------



## plurker (Oct 10, 2012)

tommers said:


> Why do Continental make their tyres so fucking tight? Nightmare to get them off and on. Bastarding things.


I've never succeeded in a tyre change for this very reason.

My commute was good, but I'm seeing on twitter (nowhere else online though) that someone's might not have been: London Cyclist RT'ing _Female cyclist under a cement truck top of Cedars Rd, SW4. Circa 0810hrs_


----------



## Onket (Oct 10, 2012)

A colleague has a pump I can borrow if it's flat at 5pm. Hope I can get home on it. Might go straight to the bike shop- I need a new tyre (I'm down to the red in a few places).


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2012)

plurker said:


> My commute was good, but I'm seeing on twitter (nowhere else online though) that someone's might not have been: London Cyclist RT'ing _Female cyclist under a cement truck top of Cedars Rd, SW4. Circa 0810hrs_


Main road apparently still closed / restricted


----------



## plurker (Oct 10, 2012)

got a link gg?  that doesn't sound good though


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2012)

Cleared now..
*A3216 Cedars Road Clapham, both ways between A3 Clapham Common North Side and A3036 Lavender Hill*

A3216 London - A3216 Cedars Road in Clapham re-opened and slow traffic earlier in both directions between the A3 Clapham Common North Side junction and the A3036 Lavender Hill junction, because of an earlier accident.
Cleared - Updated 10 minutes ago

http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/londonsouth/roads/unplanned


----------



## Kanda (Oct 10, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Apparently, sharp impacts can create cracks inside the foam, where you can't otherwise see them. I've never seen it proved myself though.


 
I've seen a cut out of a motorcycle helmet where it's been involved in an impact.... definitely get it checked/changed.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 10, 2012)

Onket said:


> Where is that?
> 
> I've never cycled that Millbank roundabout but I've walked it a few times and currentlyit's a bit of a bugger for pedestrians too.
> 
> Let me know where that example pic is and I'm more than happy to put it forward as a suggestion for the Millbank roundabout.


It's somewhere in Holland. I've seen the pic a few times before - last time was in this article:

http://lcc.org.uk/articles/cyclists...rn-roundabout-must-follow-go-dutch-principles


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 10, 2012)

Onket said:


> A colleague has a pump I can borrow if it's flat at 5pm. Hope I can get home on it. Might go straight to the bike shop- I need a new tyre (I'm down to the red in a few places).


Give me a shout if you need anything - I'm at home today and have all the tools, pump etc available if you need


----------



## Onket (Oct 10, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Give me a shout if you need anything - I'm at home today and have all the tools, pump etc available if you need


 
Nice one, cheers.


----------



## girasol (Oct 10, 2012)

Onket said:


> A colleague has a pump I can borrow if it's flat at 5pm. Hope I can get home on it. Might go straight to the bike shop- I need a new tyre (I'm down to the red in a few places).


 
I cycled home with a flat once, when I say cycled, that's in the loose sense of the word, I basically had to come off every two minutes and pump the tyre.  My arms were dead after a while so I ended up having to walk for the final 1/3 of the journey.  It was pissing down, of course!

Got sore shoulder from yesterday's fall, as if I've been punched real hard...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2012)

Got in me 20 miles relatively uneventfully - it will have to get shorter and shorter as the nights draw in as the middle couple of miles are a bit hairy - wire fence on one side, steepish drop into brambles on the other - and narrow because of the toy railway.
Several idiots with stupid lights - what the hell can it be like trying to find your way with strobing lights - mostly aimed high on a narrow, rough path when it's getting dark ?

I encountered one "roadie" wearing shades. 

I told the guy who overtook me with the hideous strobing rear light that he'd better make some progress for my sake - a rear shunt on a cycle path up a 5 percent incline is hardly a likely scenario.

Lots of local kids out and about in the rough part of the suburbs - apart from anything else leaving lots of branches across the path. I hope the idiots with the stupid strobing lights - or none at all saw/see them in time....

No lingering at the midpoint ... I was encouraged home by Sasha and Digweed "Renaissance" disc 3....
Still listening to it 
My music is a bit hit and miss - even with a course and speed I have down to a minute or two...
9 miles over about 38 minutes ...

Pretty good time - my new shoes have slightly thicker soles - definitely need to raise the saddle - don't often get cramp before I've even got home ....I had quite a serious little race over the last mile - well _*my*_ last mile at least  - the skinny youngster still got away from me.


----------



## Onket (Oct 10, 2012)

The tyre was soft, pumped it up & didn't get back to the shop in time. Will have to go in the morning & leave the bike.


----------



## plurker (Oct 11, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> A bit of shock horror in the local rag :- http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/Warning-Bristol-Bath-cycle-path-head-smash/story-17039478-detail/story.html


Sorry to laugh at someone having an off, but is this bit for real??

_She said: "The trauma of the incident is still causing me to shake and feel physically sick at times." Mrs Tanner said that the shock of the accident also left her feeling anxious as she returned to the spot where she was knocked off._


----------



## Onket (Oct 11, 2012)

I'd imagine it would have been a bit of a fucking shock, tbf.


----------



## plurker (Oct 11, 2012)

Not denying that at the time that might be the case, but days later, after going back to the spot for a photoshoot she's still shaking and feeling sick?  I've had offs numerous times on bikes/motorbikes, ending up in hospital on occasion - can't say I've ever shaken and felt sick for days after, nor been nervous to go back....


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2012)

Much as that bend needs sorting, I suspect she wasn't entirely blameless herself.

I struggle to relate to genuinely n00b cyclists because I did my falling off on motorcycles for 10 years before ever getting on a pushbike, and 25 years on from _*that*_ and I feel more secure in the saddle than I do walking sometimes...


----------



## Onket (Oct 11, 2012)

plurker said:


> Not denying that at the time that might be the case, but days later, after going back to the spot for a photoshoot she's still shaking and feeling sick? I've had offs numerous times on bikes/motorbikes, ending up in hospital on occasion - can't say I've ever shaken and felt sick for days after, nor been nervous to go back....


 
I was hit with a knuckleduster once and wasn't right for a fucking long time. This woman was hit full-on by another cyclist at full pelt. Bit more than falling off.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 11, 2012)

bike accidents can shake you up and have lasting effects
especially when not your fault


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 11, 2012)

It took me 6 months after I fractured my elbow to start riding again. And that was all from a fucking pothole.


----------



## kropotkin (Oct 11, 2012)

What a pussy. She needs to buy a car.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2012)

Onket said:


> This woman was hit full-on by another cyclist at full pelt. Bit more than falling off.


I very much doubt that.
Wobbly n00b meets over-enthusiastic n00b, panics and grabs brake.
I take "on wrong side of path" with a pinch of salt.

As I said, I've rounded that corner every day for 25 years and now sometimes do it at 18MPH. I had one roadie miscalculate and head for the hedge a few years back.

I confess the arsehole racer I videoed last year was jaw-dropping, but I don't recall ever seeing another incident as bad as that in 25 years - amazing that I was videoing at the time :-



I have a whole set of videos relating to that corner :-

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6E66596CFD4448DE


----------



## Onket (Oct 11, 2012)

You two are clearly a pair of dickheads.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 11, 2012)

hahahaha


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2012)

Feck me !

15 minute downpour, 25 minute commute ...

Had I waited 15 minutes I could have had a relatively pleasant ride home - apart from the idiots on both two and four wheels...


----------



## ddraig (Oct 11, 2012)

yup pretty epic here too!
glad i came home earlier


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm ashamed to say I shouted at someone. These two teenage lads ran out in front of me so I gave it "Get off the road you fat little bitches" - Instead of shouting some abuse back they looked a bit upset causing me to feel something of a wanker. Shouting's for nobs - I am quite ashamed about that.


----------



## Onket (Oct 11, 2012)

Tyre gave up half way. Got very wet carrying bike rest of way home.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 11, 2012)

saw cyclist riding on the yellow lines round a sharp and blind bend a few inches from the wall under a railway bridge on the way home!  no hi viz nothing

so pulled alongside him and said he should be further out into the road as you could get properly done there and i nearly have, think he got it and agreed, hope so


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> I'm ashamed to say I shouted at someone. These two teenage lads ran out in front of me so I gave it "Get off the road you fat little bitches" - Instead of shouting some abuse back they looked a bit upset causing me to feel something of a wanker. Shouting's for nobs - I am quite ashamed about that.


I called one idiot cyclist a "wanker" this evening, another one a "twat" - the first one simply got "too fucking bright" as I replied to his hideous strobing front light with my own.
I really need to up my game with my high beam ...

The ride started with a complete psycho in a car who had to get around me - on a blind bed in a downpour with reduced visibility - straight into the flood I was steering clear of, that I knew was waiting around the bend once the parked car hazard was out of the way. I think it was the same driver I'd gesticulated at earlier due to his tailgating.
In a previous incident, perhaps the same wanker hit the flood water so hard he all but stalled...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 11, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I called one idiot cyclist a "wanker" this evening, another one a "twat" - the first one simply got "too fucking bright" as I replied to his hideous strobing front light with my own.
> I really need to up my game with my high beam ...


Jesus. Have a word with yourself.


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 11, 2012)

Today another cyclist swerved in front of me.  We acknowledged each other, smiled and we got on with our day.  Then a car started to pull out in front of me on a mini roundabout, I slowed down, we saw each each other, smiled and we got on with our day.  No one swore at each other, stress free really.

I'll be less Zen on another day, but I think most will agree that when you are angry you find plenty more 'wankers' and 'twats' on the road.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 12, 2012)

GG - I don't think most people with flashing light understand why you are dazzling them with your megalights.
It would be the last think I would guess at.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2012)

Do you really want me to do nothing with cycling increasing and lights getting brighter and cheaper each year ?

My responses are tailored to the offender and the level of the offence - usually I just shield my eyes in an exaggerated fashion ... the very worst offenders are clearly doing it deliberately - judging by their responses.

Unfortunately a lot of people are simply idiots - witness them still cycling up the inside of lorries indicating left - even with deaths reported in the media.

Unfortunately, like most cagers, most cyclists don't engage in online discussion - where I repeatedly raise the issue. Slowly but surely a few others sharing my views are coming out of the woodwork locally.

I may have to launch a poster campaign ...

Hopefully only another eight UK commuting winters to go ...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 12, 2012)

Jut try and be a little less misanthropic. Cagers and racers and all those other categories you sneer at? They're humans too, you know, with emotions and motivations. They're not naughty animals who just need enough training to behave correctly.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Jut try and be a little less misanthropic. Cagers and racers and all those other categories you sneer at? They're humans too, you know, with emotions and motivations. They're not naughty animals who just need enough training to behave correctly.


Then how *do* we make them behave correctly ?


----------



## girasol (Oct 12, 2012)

You can't control other people's behaviour, only yours...

Yesterday was a bit shit though, in the morning a motocyclist and also a truck drove so close to me I nearly came off my bike twice.    The downpour on the way home was actually enjoyable compared to that.


----------



## xes (Oct 12, 2012)

Cyclists!! 

I saw one this morning, he was very nice, slowed down when he went past me over the fields when I was walking the doggies and said "good morning"


----------



## Kanda (Oct 12, 2012)

On my ride in yesterday, I'd say 80% of cyclists along Brixton Road feel it's ok to jump red lights... (nobody seems to stop at Brixton Jamm traffic lights)

Nutters.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 12, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Then how *do* we make them behave correctly ?


 
Nobody is going to change their behaviour because a total stranger shouts 'twat' or 'wanker' at them.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 12, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Then how *do* we make them behave correctly ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2012)

Such a contrast from yesterday.
Lovely bright sunny morning - cool enough that I didn't sweat like a pig even with an extra shirt and my coat on.
And no idiots - apart from one rat-running cager who got my sarcastic thumbs-up and "thankyou" after I'd forced it to slow down and give way a bit.

Perhaps I need to come up with something similar for errant cyclists - "thank you for blinding me" - though sadly some of them are so paranoid (on the railway path) they probably think that's a good thing...

20 miles on the way home if there's a gap in the weather.


----------



## Onket (Oct 12, 2012)

No, you just need to chill out a bit. You're acting like a twat.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2012)

Onket said:


> No, you just need to chill out a bit. You're acting like a twat.


Just what would it take to make you stand up for yourself (and others) ?


----------



## Onket (Oct 12, 2012)

You just don't get it, do you?!


----------



## weepiper (Oct 12, 2012)

FFS gg just get a helmet with a peak or a pair of sunglasses.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 12, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Just what would it take to make you stand up for yourself (and others) ?


 
You're not standing up for yourself or anyone else you're just making the cycle path a more aggressive and unpleasant place for everyone.

Other cyclists are always going to do things that are either unpredictable or not to your personal taste. You can't control them and they're never going to change; just take responsibility for your own safety and conduct. If you can't handle that then get on the bus.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 12, 2012)

A poster campaign on the cycle path, with a simple diagram (ie, that can be read while cycling) illustrating the problem of dazzling lights would be far more effective.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 12, 2012)

A lot of the vids I see on YouTube of cyclists with cameras are a bit cringeworthy. Fair enough, some of the driving is shocking, but shouting out "I'M PUTTING YOU ON YOUTUBE" isn't really going to endear anyone to them.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> You're not standing up for yourself or anyone else you're just making the cycle path a more aggressive and unpleasant place for everyone.
> 
> Other cyclists are always going to do things that are either unpredictable or not to your personal taste. You can't control them and they're never going to change; just take responsibility for your own safety and conduct. If you can't handle that then get on the bus.


Says he from an island on the other side of the planet.


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 12, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> You're not standing up for yourself or anyone else you're just making the cycle path a more aggressive and unpleasant place for everyone.
> 
> Other cyclists are always going to do things that are either unpredictable or not to your personal taste. You can't control them and they're never going to change; just take responsibility for your own safety and conduct. If you can't handle that then get on the bus.


 
Exactly.

I'm reminded of the small minority of misguided, self righteous drivers who decide to take corrective action against cyclists who choose to cycle on the road, rather than the shitty excuse for cycle path next to the road.  They shout abuse, sometimes try to run you off the road.  From their point of view they are justified in their actions.

They clearly have an axe to grind - I just wish they WOULD MIND THEIR OWN BUSINESS AND PAY ATTENTION TO THEIR OWN MANNERS AND ROAD SENSE rather than trying to influence others with their pent up rage.


----------



## Onket (Oct 12, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Says he from an island on the other side of the planet.


 
I can't see how where he is from makes any difference.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2012)

fredfelt said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I'm reminded of the small minority of misguided, self righteous drivers who decide to take corrective action against cyclists who choose to cycle on the road, rather than the shitty excuse for cycle path next to the road. They shout abuse, sometimes try to run you off the road. From their point of view they are justified in their actions.
> 
> They clearly have an axe to grind - I just wish they WOULD MIND THEIR OWN BUSINESS AND PAY ATTENTION TO THEIR OWN MANNERS AND ROAD SENSE rather than trying to influence others with their pent up rage.


 





So when the aforementioned kind of c*nt does a  "punishment pass" - or when the cager's wing is inches from your knee when approaching a pinch point, you do nothing ?


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 12, 2012)

I think he was referring to you as being the punisher


----------



## Onket (Oct 12, 2012)

Where's that poster gone, who used to tell us how many massive lizards he'd seen each day? I liked him.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> I think he was referring to you as being the punisher


The point is the car drivers are the ones without a clue - whose actions actually threaten lives. I am _*supposed*_ to claim the lane.
I was thinking this morning of how bizarre it was that as a cyclist I have to anticipate every possible kind of idiocy on the part of the motons .. I suppose to a certain extent I've done it when I've driven a car - though it was mostly looking out for pedestrians' mistakes.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2012)

Onket said:


> Where's that poster gone, who used to tell us how many massive lizards he'd seen each day? I liked him.


dragons...


----------



## Kanda (Oct 12, 2012)

There's plenty of road users without a clue. Not just car drivers.


----------



## Onket (Oct 12, 2012)

There's plenty of car drivers who are also cyclists, too.

GG's outlook is idiotically simplistic.


----------



## plurker (Oct 12, 2012)

& simply idiotic...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2012)

Onket said:


> There's plenty of car drivers who are also cyclists, too.


An excuse not infrequently trotted out as justification ..


----------



## Onket (Oct 12, 2012)

It's not an excuse for anything, it's simply a fact.

And I can't see what you're posing as it's blocked here.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 12, 2012)

Onket said:


> It's not an excuse for anything, it's simply a fact.
> 
> And I can't see what you're posing as it's blocked here.


Dunno, but it's from one of those youtube accounts that's nothing but cyclist's videos of bad driving, with the Reg No. of the car in the video title.


----------



## Onket (Oct 12, 2012)

Presumably the bad driver rode a bike once, thereby rendering my previous statement completely impotent.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2012)

Onket said:


> Presumably the bad driver rode a bike once, thereby rendering my previous statement completely impotent.


But that's the point.
Any driver who is a proper cyclist and not a weekend off-roader - with actual experience of how to take control of the lane and not cycle up the inside of buses and to ignore inappropriate cycle facilities ...

...would know how to behave around cyclists.

Just how many of those are there with cycling levels in the order of a few percent ?


----------



## Onket (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, you know best. Of couse.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2012)

Onket said:


> Yes, you know best. Of couse.


any chance of an actual reply ?

Just how many mis-behaving motorists are regular cyclists ?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 12, 2012)

^^^^^^^ I'm not sure this is the important part of the argument.

Problem: Some people are idiots on the road.
Solution: ???


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 12, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Problem: Some people are idiots on the road.
> Solution: ???


 
Exactly. You'll go batshit mental before you ever start to influence other peoples bad habits/idiotic behaviour on the roads.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Exactly. You'll go batshit mental before you ever start to influence other peoples bad habits/idiotic behaviour on the roads.


But you don't need to cower in the gutter or leap out of the way when they get horny.


----------



## Onket (Oct 12, 2012)

Nobody on here is saying that is the alternative.

I very much doubt anyone on here does do that anyway.

Most of your complaints about other cyclists aren't even along those lines.

I think you just enjoy complaining about other people and being aggressive towards other people and justifying it to yourself as a just cause.


----------



## plurker (Oct 12, 2012)

So it's more conducive to safer roads to hurl abuse at all and sundry, have I got it right?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2012)

Onket said:


> Most of your complaints about other cyclists aren't even along those lines.
> 
> I think you just enjoy complaining about other people and being aggressive towards other people and justifying it to yourself as a just cause.


I don't know, I consider having my night vision shut down when I'm riding quite a "technical" path as bordering on assault.
The owners of these lights know there are alternative modes. I switch to a completely different set of lights when I move from road to path.
And before you offer them the excuse that they have just joined on the path and forgotten, some of them are miles from any likely joining point.
I bite my lip if they've made an effort, from then on it escalates depending on the level of the offence.
Some of them were probably clueless and may remember next time, I've witnessed people dip their lights as I approach.
I may well fit another couple of 6 watt spots this winter for the worst offenders.
If I encounter the c*nt with the triple 10 watt lamp again I fear for what I will do.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 12, 2012)

I admit to shouting Oi! at another cyclist this morning, because he overtook fast on the right just as the lights were turning green and then proceeded to cut across the advancing traffic to turn left. He missed me by less than a foot. It was incredibly stupid and dangerous. It was a reflex action on my part and I doubt he will mend his ways


----------



## Onket (Oct 12, 2012)

plurker said:


> So it's more conducive to safer roads to hurl abuse at all and sundry, have I got it right?


 
No you can only do that if it's justified.

And it's always justified.


----------



## Onket (Oct 12, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> And before you offer them the excuse that they have just joined on the path and forgotten, some of them are miles from any likely joining point.


 
I've left my bike lights flashing away in my shed all night on more than one occasion.

if only everyone was as good a road user as you, gg. What a wonderful world we'd live in.

It'd be a bit shouty and agressive, but we've got to assert ourselves, haven't we.

You idiot.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2012)

Onket said:


> I've left my bike lights flashing away in my shed all night on more than one occasion.


strobing 3 watt ones ?
When the light is actually needed on the ground to see where they're going ?


----------



## Onket (Oct 12, 2012)

You don't need to shout at them or attempt to blind them in return.

To specifically build and mount a light on your bike for that specific purpose is borderline lunacy.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2012)

Anyway I'm hopefully off for an extended (20 mile) homeward commute in a bit - hopefully the extra distance will make any idiots I encounter less important.
My main hazard will be the local yoof of Cadbury Heath who scared me as a nerdy teenager and still might pose a threat.
My 7 watt dipped beam will be aimed at the ground where they may well have placed branches to catch the unwary.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2012)

Onket said:


> You don't need to shout at them or attempt to blind them in return.
> 
> To specifically build and mount a light on your bike for that specific purpose is borderline lunacy.


I was thinking of perhaps adding an illegally fast strobe and a phaser sound...


----------



## Onket (Oct 12, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I was thinking of perhaps adding an illegally fast strobe and a phaser sound...


 
I can't see any reason why you wouldn't.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2012)

As I said, I'm principally going to work on a phrase I can reliably get out - like "thanks for blinding me" ..


----------



## Kanda (Oct 12, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I was thinking of perhaps adding an illegally fast strobe and a phaser sound...


 
Get a T-shirt that says: 'I'm a cunt' while you're at it


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Get a T-shirt that says: 'I'm a cunt' while you're at it


cunt


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2012)

Did my 20 miles - in decent light. I stopped for long enough to put on a dry tee shirt - it being slightly nippy ...

I was pleased to see the council had a warden out keeping the contentious bus lane clear so I will give an approximation of my old route home a go for a bit.
I thanked him as I passed. 

http://suburbanbristolcyclist.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/shame-of-portage-for-vehicular-cyclist.html

I wouldn't be surprised if my crude scribblings had an effect already - I've been posting the URL at every opportunity - and in the absence of any evidence to the contrary, I may be THE expert in how that 200 yard stretch is for cyclists.

With that done, one could almost justify the cyclist cycling in the bus lane who ignored the red light while I settled myself into the ASL via the pedestrian crossing. I moaned loudly in his general direction rather than swearing at him. I may actually suggest it to the council - though in theory cars from the next turning on the left rely on it to punctuate the bus, taxi and cycle traffic.

Musical accompaniment for the 9 mile homeward run was a fast-ish Samba-house mix - the music partly dictated by being obliged to use my backup MP3 player.

Still somewhat under the weather so struggled a bit in the one "race" - well I finished it, not sure where the other guy - riding what looked like a tourer - went after I sprinted past him at one of my "special" stretches of the path - just after the "col de A4174 ringroad" that has in the past seen me overtaken by 10 year olds on BMXs 
For several previous miles his riding just ahead of me had seemed so effortless - he must have been in a slightly higher gear than me. I seem to be permanently in sprint mode to maintain even 15MPH 
Mind you I was on a heavy bike and carrying several kilos of tools and stuff - as well as my extra pounds.

I must raise the saddle a touch to suit these new shoes - surely can't be more than 5mm in it, but I can feel it in my upper legs.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 12, 2012)

Any chance we can return this thread to its usual friendly & rather dull former self?

Thanks.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 12, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Any chance we can return this thread to its usual friendly & rather dull former self?
> 
> Thanks.


Well said


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 13, 2012)

It seems honesty is the problem.
It's probably about time I started to develop my blog in any case.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 13, 2012)

Decathlong have turbo trainers of promo atm.  Gonna buy one and get a little bit again, and then join a cycling club of some sort.  I can't be doing with no bike commute, and I guess it would be a decent way for me to spend time with people who aren't the missus or work colleagues/customers.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a set of rollers. I must dig them out again. Fucking hard to stay upright on them though. (points to scar on arm)


----------



## Onket (Oct 14, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Any chance we can return this thread to its usual friendly & rather dull former self?
> 
> Thanks.



It's former self is everyone biting their tongues whilst cringing. I'm sure we'll get a couple of months of that again before someone's had enough.

I'd rather people spoke up.


----------



## Onket (Oct 14, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> It seems honesty is the problem.
> It's probably about time I started to develop my blog in any case.



1- No, it isn't.

2- Yes, please do.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 14, 2012)

*unsubscribes*


----------



## Private Storm (Oct 14, 2012)

Friday night's commute home was a bit of an arse as some morally devoid deviant lifted my Brompton from on the train. Cue rather perplexed me looking around moronically when I went to get off at Clapham Junction. Feel a bit stupid though as it was folded up and in the doorway bit, but because it was so busy, I'd moved down the carriage and wasn't able to see it. Arsebandits 

Trying to get a new one, but Gumtree seems populated with very dodgy looking Bromptons for sale. This one for example - the guy's name is the same as the shop he got it from (possibly), the picture looks like a brand new one AND the plug sockets in the background seem foreign: http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/brompton-2012-folding-bike-in-excellent-condition/1001587482. And he's selling a four month old bike for an £800 discount. Minefield.


----------



## stavros (Oct 14, 2012)

I finally, at the third attempt, managed to do this 31 mile loop this morning that previously I'd taken wrong turnings on. I was down all the little backroads on the way out, before flying back into the city on the big sprocket on a 10 mile stretch of beautiful pristine A-road, smooth as a baby's arse. Great weather too, once I'd warmed up a bit. Today marked the first wearing on the long-sleeved jersey this Autumn.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 15, 2012)

The spousal foot has recently come down with regard to the scale of the engineering activities going on at the back of the house. I think a 4.0l V12 engine being repeatedly run up to 8,000rpm on the bench while plumbed into two Landcruiser radiators with the fans and water pumps going full chat was the final straw. So I've had to relocate some of my projects to a rented industrial unit about 10km away and am now a fully fledged cycle commuter 2 or 3 times a week.

Equipment: Disc Trucker with Brooks B17 Narrow, XT drivetrain (might upgrade to XTR if it goes Di2), Avid BB7s and Schwalbe BAs.

Wildlife spotted: 2 x Western Grey Kangaroo and 2 x Emu.

Near Death Experience: 1 (woman on the phone doing a u-turn)


----------



## a_chap (Oct 15, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> Near Death Experience: 1 (woman on the phone doing a u-turn)


 
Not too bad then


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 15, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Not too bad then


 
That was just week 1...


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 15, 2012)

Unusually I did not ride a bike this weekend.  However I did read about them and came across this quote:



> What is striking about biking is not that is solves any particular problem but, instead, that it is part of the solution to several.


 
J Harry Wray


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2012)

My bike is finally in the bike shop for a new inner tube & tyre. Picking it up tomorrow.


----------



## Jimathon (Oct 15, 2012)

First day commuting with new bike - I say new, it's older than I am. 1970s peugeot racer, 75 quid off ebay. Verdict: 15 minutes each way rather than 20 with my old city bike. Yay. I intend to spend the 50 minutes saved per week on a rigorous program of self-improvement.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> My bike is finally in the bike shop for a new inner tube & tyre. Picking it up tomorrow.


how much does something like that cost?


----------



## girasol (Oct 15, 2012)

Ordered more reflective gear off the interwebs at the weekend. I love this time of year because I can decorate my bike so it looks like it's an extra on Thron, I have lights on my helmet and bike, as well as a reflective strap around it, and reflective tape stuck on my bike. And now I have ordered these, can't wait

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/images/B004JNRU2K/ref=dp_otherviews_4?ie=UTF8&img=4&s=sports

If I ever get hit it won't be because I wasn't seen...


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> how much does something like that cost?


 
I didn't even ask. They have been reasonable when I have been there before (although I normally fix my own punctures).


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> I didn't even ask. They have been reasonable when I have been there before (although I normally fix my own punctures).


was just wondering as my tyres are a right bollocks to take off and put on


----------



## a_chap (Oct 15, 2012)

Ask Weepiper. She's the expert on right bollocks. Er.. I mean tyres.


----------



## plurker (Oct 16, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> was just wondering as my tyres are a right bollocks to take off and put on


Mine are tight too, LBS usually charge £10 for a puncture repair, so if you were buying a tyre they might waive that and just charge parts. Depends on the LBS I think...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 17, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> how much does something like that cost?


new tube about £8, new tyre about £20-£30 depending on what you're getting. It's a quick job, labour wouldn't be more than a fiver I reckon.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 17, 2012)

For any south London cyclists who might be interested - a nighttime zombie cycle ride in Brixton on halloween!

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...und-brixton-stockwell-weds-31-october.300761/


----------



## Crispy (Oct 17, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> For any south London cyclists who might be interested - a nighttime zombie cycle ride in Brixton on halloween!
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...und-brixton-stockwell-weds-31-october.300761/


 
I'm in  An excuse to get the glow animals out!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 17, 2012)

nice weather and temp when dry and still a fair few cyclists about
lots of students with no hi viz or lights


----------



## ddraig (Oct 17, 2012)

who thinks i need a new tyre? 
one at the bottom, orange frame


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 17, 2012)

ddraig said:


> who thinks i need a new tyre?
> one at the bottom, orange frame


Yep, looks like you need a new one! Mind you, depending on how thick the rubber is, it might be ok for a bit. If you ride mainly on roads, it might be worth getting a slicker tyre to replace the off road one you currently have, it'll make your ride a bit more efficient


----------



## ddraig (Oct 17, 2012)

ai, worried about slipping
and don't want to make it more efficient as only about 2 miles and my main exercise


----------



## tbtommyb (Oct 17, 2012)

Cycle commute home was going fine until I got a sudden flat. Third time in six weeks, ffs.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 17, 2012)

sorta kinda beat a much younger colleague in a kind of race on commute home


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 18, 2012)

I managed to break the 200 mile for a single days cycling.
Did it in August, took 14 bloody hours mind.

Not really anything about a commute, but hey ho. All in good fun.


----------



## Pgd (Oct 18, 2012)

Yet _another_ rear-wheel puncture awaited me yesterday afternoon.  Luckily I'd thought to check it before getting changed, so just got the train home.  My new Pedro's tyre levers arrived the other day, so this lunchtime will be spent sorting it out.  If I can't find any evidence of "outside infleunce", I'm gonna assume the tyre's shot and get myself a new one.  Currently on Armadillos so may try the Bonty Hardcases cf this thread: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/road-bike-tyres.216026/page-3


----------



## a_chap (Oct 18, 2012)

ferrelhadley said:


> I managed to break the 200 mile for a single days cycling.
> Did it in August, took 14 bloody hours mind.
> 
> Not really anything about a commute, but hey ho. All in good fun.


 
200 miles in 14 hours isn't at all shabby. I've ridden 200+ miles in a day many, many times but I plod along at roughly 18 hours per 200 miles.


----------



## Geri (Oct 19, 2012)

Quite chilly and damp this morning. Getting weary now.

Had to go into town after work, when I got back to my bike I noticed another cyclist had left his back light on, in flashing mode. I was in two minds whether to turn it off for him or not, as I thought if he came back and found me fiddling around with his bike, he might not be too happy. In the end I did turn it off though.


----------



## stavros (Oct 20, 2012)

I think I'm getting faster. I don't have a computer on my bike anymore, and I think it helps me, in that I'm not constantly looking at it. I did a lovely 17 mile scoot round this morning in a couple of minutes over an hour.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 20, 2012)

Quiet without GG isn't?

I miss his ranting at "cagers" and inferior cyclists...


----------



## stavros (Oct 21, 2012)

It was thick fog when I got up, meaning I couldn't go straight out and do my planned ride round quiet bendy country roads, where the chances of being crushed would've been favourable to any motor vehicle. So instead, I waited until about midday and stayed fully within the city. I decided to work my legs harder for some reason, so went round the whole way without using the drops, which into a headwind can hurt. I did some sly undertaking coming back into town, taking about 30 cars.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 21, 2012)

stavros said:


> It was thick fog when I got up, meaning I couldn't go straight out and do my planned ride round quiet bendy country roads, where the chances of being crushed would've been favourable to any motor vehicle. So instead, I waited until about midday and stayed fully within the city. I decided to work my legs harder for some reason, so went round the whole way without using the drops, which into a headwind can hurt. I did some sly undertaking coming back into town, taking about 30 cars.


 
Hmmm thick fog?

I started my ride at 4am. Realised the fog was Very Much More Dense than outside my back door.

Carried on anyway. Rear lights set to stun.

Froze during the first 50 miles until it got light. But mainly froze my feet. Froze some more after that as the fog never lifted until the afternoon.

Ended up having to stop every hour or so because my right foot was just unbearably painful due to it being so fecking cold.

Got home a bit after 2pm, 130 miles completed, but still stupidly cold.

Then had to walk the dogs and cook a belated Sunday lunch.


----------



## girasol (Oct 23, 2012)

Slow(ish) ride to work.  Mild weather, fog and also fear of sliding on all the leaves meant I went slower than usual.

But I was still dripping with sweat when I got to work, was definetely overdressed!

My front brakes are making the most horrendous noise, time to replace them...


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 23, 2012)

This morning I was nearly taken out by a Gemma Teller-Morrow lookalike driving a Chrysler 300C who pulled straight out in front of me from a side street. I had a suspicion she was going to do it as I couldn't get target lock on her extravagantly sunglassed eyes as I approached. I swerved out on to the thankfully empty side of the road and she rolled her window down and offered me a cheery "Sorry Bud!" before roaring off.


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> how much does something like that cost?


 
£27. From here (they are great)- http://www.mysheriff.co.uk/profile/bike-and-cycle-shops/peckham/81135133/ 

If anyone is looking for a bike shop/repair place in Peckham (SE15) then they need look no further.

My cycle commute has shrunk from 20-25 mins to about 7 mins. But it's now followed by almost 3 hrs on the train.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 23, 2012)

My knee hurts


----------



## ddraig (Oct 23, 2012)

got cut up badly by an overtaking landrover who had to pull in as there was a car coming the other way
then he turned into my workplace and when i waited for him to take his time getting out of the landrover and said if he'd waited 2 seconds (maybe even 1) we'd all be a lot safer

he didn't remember it!!! from 30 seconds ago  
and then told me not to swear at him when i had to explain it again.


----------



## plurker (Oct 23, 2012)

girasol said:


> O And now I have ordered these, can't wait http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/images/B004JNRU2K/ref=dp_otherviews_4?ie=UTF8&img=4&s=sports


 
I got some of these also, they were delivered today, looking forward to fititng them before the clocks change. For anyone else looking to get some Halfords is cheapest. I didn't think to check there though until after I'd bought them


----------



## girasol (Oct 23, 2012)

plurker said:


> I got some of these also, they were delivered today, looking forward to fititng them before the clocks change. For anyone else looking to get some Halfords is cheapest. I didn't think to check there though until after I'd bought them


 
Halfords cheaper than Amazon? That's a first? Are they exactly the same?  Had mine in for a week, but unable to see what they look like in action


----------



## plurker (Oct 23, 2012)

girasol said:


> Halfords cheaper than Amazon? That's a first? Are they exactly the same? Had mine in for a week, but unable to see what they look like in action


 
Tha'ts why I didn't even check Halfrauds - never use them for car stuff cause they're so pricey!!

Amazon are £13 for 36, halfords £8 - look the same to me...I haven't fitted mine, I can totally see myself crashing whilst craning round to see what my rear wheel looks like the faster I go


----------



## The Boy (Oct 23, 2012)

Had my first spin on turbo trainer today. First up, I had to replace my tires - nobbly ones were making the trainer even noisier and they needed replacing anyway. Picked up a couple from Decathlon which seemed fine, but were a bitch to get on. And then when inflating them they seemed to fill up awfully quick. Still filled them up to 4 bar though which was a bad idea - bang went the tire after about five minutes.

Anyway, on to the 'commute'. Turbo trainer came with one of those DVDs with a glorified spin session on it. This particular one involves the last two climbs from Milan-San Remo. Unfortunately, even while riding my bike I still managed to get stuck in traffic. And left hooked by some twat on a vespa. And, while I understand the video is only really there for a bit of pretty scenery to pass the time, I still find it strange having to cycle while going 'downhill'.

Unfortunately it's the only DVD that came with the trainer, so you can expect similar posts from me until Spring or I move house such that I have to cycle to work.

edit:  and my arse hurts.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 23, 2012)

To be fair to Halfords, yes they are overpriced and mostly staffed by morons but they have "bargain buckets" dotted around the store. I have picked up some amazing bargains by rootling through them.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 24, 2012)

Saw my first Ghost Bike tonight.

A very sobering experience 

Turns out it was in memoriam to Hope Fennell. RIP her.

http://www.birminghammail.net/news/...-tragic-daughter-is-taken-away-97319-30813264


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 24, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Saw my first Ghost Bike tonight.
> 
> A very sobering experience
> 
> ...


They always send a shiver down my spine.

I always wonder who took the bike, when they disappear - the family or the crouncil


----------



## a_chap (Oct 24, 2012)

I was told by passers by that the original bike had been stolen and a replacement ghost bike had been put there. No idea who could or would  remove something like that.

From my conversation with a couple of locals it seems lots of people knew her.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2012)

I saw someone the other weekend riding what looked like it could have been a stolen ghost bike. I hope it wasn't. Hope karma gets them if it was.


----------



## plurker (Oct 25, 2012)

plurker said:


> I can totally see myself crashing whilst craning round to see what my rear wheel looks like the faster I go


 
Very nearly came off last night as I hit a pothole whils doing this! Idiot. 
I've now fitted 4 to the front, and angled my light down to play over the wheel. Should look  (imho) and at least others can see me better. Clocks back Sat


----------



## girasol (Oct 26, 2012)

My chain is very loose so it's time for a new one! I have the option of doing it myself (looks very straight forward from the video I've seen) or taking to the shop.

To do it myself I have to buy some sort of chain tool. Having never done this before I don't really know where to begin... How do I know which chain is the right chain? and which tools is the right one for the chain? Help much appreciated... xx

(I've only looked on Amazon so far and found it confusing...)

edit: I don't just want to shorten the chain, I'd like a new one as mine is almost 2 years old.

edit: from here, do I just need a 'speed chain'? then cut to a similar size of my existing chain? (my bike is a hybrid, 24 gears)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=79&PartnerID=2865&InStockOnly=true&_$ja=kw:+bike +chain|cgnrivetrain|cgid:2019226573|tsid:40551|cn:Worldwide - Broad - Categories|cid:42189403|lid:18992081293|mt:Broad|nw:search|crid:11736139093&gclid=CO2FpLzVnrMCFYdd3godt30Azg


----------



## Crispy (Oct 26, 2012)

You'll want to replace the cassette (the assembly of rear gears) at the same time.
The wear on the chain matches the wear on the teeth, which means that a brand new chain will a) Slip and b) Wear faster.
Get a bike shop to do it.


----------



## girasol (Oct 26, 2012)

Crispy said:


> You'll want to replace the cassette (the assembly of rear gears) at the same time.
> The wear on the chain matches the wear on the teeth, which means that a brand new chain will a) Slip and b) Wear faster.
> Get a bike shop to do it.


 
I'd like to do it myself... Can't be that hard? (I'm on holiday next week  )

So I'd need an 8-speed cassette and 8 speed chain?

edit: taking the cassette looks a bit involved in terms of tools...  maybe shop then.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 26, 2012)

It's not that hard if it's just a straight chain and cassette swap but it hardly ever is a straight swap. There's a lot of variables which may cause you difficulty. At the moment everything is worn similarly so it will all more or less work together. When you replace one or two bits often the other bits don't sit very happily together with the new bits. If one of the chainrings is worn it may still slip with a new chain and cassette, or chainsuck when you shift between chainrings, or the jockey wheels/rear derailleur pivots being worn will make the shifting misbehave etc etc.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2012)

One thing I've learned recently to my cost is not to do the cassette up too tight. It's supposed then to be possible to remove it with pencils in the spokes instead of a chain-whip. 

I'm about to order some more bits so I'm not tempted to leave things too long - probably two cassettes, three chains and a crankset - being apparently the cheapest way to buy low-end chainwheels - (and I pay a premium for wanting 28/38/48 on my MTB. )


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 26, 2012)

girasol said:


> I'd like to do it myself... Can't be that hard? (I'm on holiday next week  )
> 
> So I'd need an 8-speed cassette and 8 speed chain?
> 
> edit: taking the cassette looks a bit involved in terms of tools... maybe shop then.


 
Just buy the same chain and cassette you have now - assuming it's not too old or exotic.

Break the old chain with a chain tool and throw it the bin. Take the cassette lockring off with a chain whip and a cassette tool and throw that in the bin. Put the new cassette on and torque the lockring up to about 300 lb in. Join your new chain with the chain tool - you might want to discard a few links depending on how big your frame is. 1 hour maximum.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 26, 2012)

That's 34 Newton meters in 20th century units


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2012)

or 25 pound feet...

... or "tightish" ...


----------



## girasol (Oct 26, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> Just buy the same chain and cassette you have now - assuming it's not too old or exotic.
> 
> Break the old chain with a chain tool and throw it the bin. Take the cassette lockring off with a chain whip and a cassette tool and throw that in the bin. Put the new cassette on and torque the lockring up to about 300 lb in. Join your new chain with the chain tool - you might want to discard a few links depending on how big your frame is. 1 hour maximum.


 
There's lots of videos on you tube on how to do it, easier than written instructions, but thanks anyway. My questions, which I think I answered myself were: which cassette I should get, it seems I need 8 speed. I was also unsure which type of chain to get. I've no idea what mine is, it came with the bike. It seems I just need the chain to also be 8 speed?

I'm absolutely loving this chain cleaner, have put it on my wishlist, has anyone used it?


The guy is almost hypnotising me  (the chain cleaner is at 4:40)

edit, I have no idea what this means 


DownwardDog said:


> and torque the lockring up to about 300 lb in.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2012)

I bought a smaller one once. It very soon fouled-up.
I totally fail at chain cleaning - the real enthusiasts remove all the cogs and chain and wash them in gunk or white spirit and alternate two chains - one can be drying properly while you're using the other.

http://sheldonbrown.com/chainclean.html

With regards 8 speed cassettes, I've been buying 11-34 Shimano Mega-range ones for several years now - 11 to 26 at reasonable intervals, then a big agricultural clonk to the big sprocket.
This works for me with 26 inch wheels and puts back some of the low end I lost when I went from 22/32/42 to 28/38/48 chainwheels. I paid £16 last time.

I've recently been buying SRAM PC850 chains, (£12) but I've now been told that Shimano HG-series are better.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 26, 2012)

A have a chain cleaner like that but it only gives the chain a bit of a clean and doesn't clean the chain rings at all.

When the weather's warmer I always clean my bike's chain & gears thoroughly before any long ride (i.e. 200 miles+) otherwise I leave it for about a month depending on how filthy it is, which in turn depends on how wet the weather's been.

Anyway I remove the chain, remove the gears from the cassette and remove the front chain rings and clean the lot using a brush in a big container of diesel. Then clean everything with paper tissues. By the end I can run my finger down the chain and it leaves not a mark.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2012)

One thing I found to my cost with cassette tools is that the simple one that needs a spanner (or torque wrench) is the most useful. When I did my last one up too tight I couldn't use the other tool I have with a handle as it kept popping out and chewing up the alloy cap (by that time I'd managed to lose the original tool)
What worked brilliantly once I'd bitten the bullet and bought a new one was to use a wheel spindle to _*almost*_ clamp it in place while I turned it.
I now have THREE cassette tools.


----------



## golightly (Oct 26, 2012)

I visited Dowgate fire station this morning for a "cycle safety road show" as an alternative to paying a £30 fine after I jumped a red light last Wednesday.  I got to watch a video and sit in the cab of a truck.  There were loads of cyclists there as the police had been on a bit of zero tolerance campaign recently.  Anyone else get nabbed?


----------



## Onket (Oct 26, 2012)

Joustmaster will be along in a minute to ask why you stopped......


----------



## golightly (Oct 26, 2012)

Well I got a whistle and some reflective strips.

No lights though.  I was promised lights by the copper.  Lying filth!


----------



## Onket (Oct 26, 2012)

A whistle?


----------



## golightly (Oct 26, 2012)

Yellow plastic whistle for warning people of my impending arrival.


----------



## Onket (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh.

Not a bell?


----------



## golightly (Oct 26, 2012)

Budget cuts they told me.


----------



## Onket (Oct 26, 2012)

Straightened times.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2012)

You could at least have videoed yourself doing it ...


----------



## golightly (Oct 26, 2012)

I could have but I think it would have been an exceedingly dull video of me coasting past a red light.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2012)

golightly said:


> I could have but I think it would have been an exceedingly dull video of me coasting past a red light.


And then being busted...



Chap wearing a suit on a folder - surely they wouldn't bust *me* ?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 26, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> And then being busted...
> 
> 
> 
> Chap wearing a suit on a folder - surely they wouldn't bust *me* ?




Hah! That's on my commute and the lights sequence is infuriating, with a biiiiiig pause between the cross-traffic stopping and you getting green. I get off and walk over the crossing on the left.


----------



## Geri (Oct 26, 2012)

It's been horrible all week. Mild, damp and dreary until today, when it was cold, damp and dreary. 

Some twat overtook me on the inside on my way home, just as I was straightening up having negotiated a bend and I almost hit him. His jeans were so low I could see the whole of his underpants.  

Last day anyway, walking from next week until the spring.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 26, 2012)

gosh first cold day today. Might need my winter gloves this weekend


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2012)

I got home and realised that I was still wearing the second tee shirt I'd put on at work - as well as the heavy cotton shirt and the overly-warm jacket. I only had to unzip it a bit.

Mind you I wasn't going that fast as I have enough lurgy to stop me marking the last chance to go for a ride on the way home. 
Not only cold and dark but a lot of fresh leaf fall ...


----------



## Onket (Oct 26, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> gosh first cold day today. Might need my winter gloves this weekend



Yes, I wore gloves for the first time yesterday. I do start out at 6:20am, though.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 26, 2012)

Is it my imagination or has GG ununsubscribed?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Is it my imagination or has GG ununsubscribed?




Hey I dealt with an irksome flasher this morning without swearing :-


----------



## stavros (Oct 26, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> gosh first cold day today. Might need my winter gloves this weekend


 
I'm edging towards staying with the fingerless ones. Yes, it'll be cold for the first couple of miles, but once the blood's pumped a bit I should be OK.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't get the fingerless gloves thing. I'm as hardy a person as I know, but I never ride without full gloves. I put them above a helmet as a priority.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 26, 2012)

May I be the first to say...

WELCOME BACK GENTLEGREEN


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 26, 2012)

yeah my fingers are the first part of my body to get cold. I've got raymounds disease & if my fingers get too cold, it's painful. And annoying. I'm very jealous of people who can wear fingerless gloves in cold weather.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 26, 2012)

got some sort of ski gloves for £4.99 today 
bloody struggle on the way home tonight with the wind


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 27, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Hah! That's on my commute and the lights sequence is infuriating, with a biiiiiig pause between the cross-traffic stopping and you getting green. I get off and walk over the crossing on the left.


Southwark bridge?
do the north->south lights go green a good 5 - 10 seconds before the south->north lights? I only occasionally travel that bridge heading north, and it seem the case. Although I can't be sure..


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 27, 2012)

girasol said:


> edit, I have no idea what this means


 
That's the torque you should apply when tightening your cassette lockring. if you don't have a torque wrench then finger tight plus a quarter turn will be about right in my experience.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 27, 2012)

Wind + cold == cold sores;

Lets see what today brings.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 27, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> That's the torque you should apply when tightening your cassette lockring. if you don't have a torque wrench then finger tight plus a quarter turn will be about right in my experience.


 
Alternatively do it up with a spanner until you've heard a couple of 'clicks', like the petrol cap on an old car. They've got a hatched mating surface to help stop them unscrewing and it clicks as it tightens


----------



## girasol (Oct 27, 2012)

I decided to wait and get new chain etc when the bike is serviced at the start of the year.  So today I bought a tool and shortened the chain instead.  I took two links out, but I think it would still be ok if I took another one!  So that was pretty quick to do.  I then spent an hour or so adjusting the rear mudguard, it decided not to behave...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 28, 2012)

If your chain is so worn that you're removing whole links, I'm amazed you can actually use any of the gears.
Are you sure it was worn in the first place and simply not shortened sufficiently when it was fitted to make SMALL-SMALL useable ?

On my bike I always have to remove one link from a standard 116 link new chain.


----------



## stavros (Oct 28, 2012)

Fucking awful this morning. I did about 32 miles as planned, but despite the forecast not predicting rain, it was fairly constant after about 5 minutes of riding. And for some reason, I bonked spectacularly. I was sopping wet, which didn't help, but I couldn't really feel my legs at all for the last ten miles along a nice, flat-ish, very smooth road. I was close to passing out I think by the time I got home. I'm really not sure what came over me.


----------



## Onket (Oct 29, 2012)

Forgot my gloves but it was warmer anyway, now the clocks have gone back.


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 29, 2012)

No commute today, but I'm continuing to research my perfect bike (and if I really need a Chris King headset, a Thompson seat post etc)

With it costing a small fortune to keep my touring bike on the road over the winter months I've been looking for a low maintenance bike, single speed or a Rholoff hub gear bike. Trouble is I need a 26" frame - and they are very hard to come by.

In Bone Shaker magazine I read about a frame builder in London. He made his first frame out of necessity as he's a very tall man. I've been in touch and Oak cycles and they will make me a custom build Reynolds 853, frame and forks - just for me!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 29, 2012)

not too bad today despite coming in a bit earlier
slightly warmer as onket says


----------



## golightly (Oct 29, 2012)

Finally been out on my road bike after it's been languishing on the balcony for 18 months.  It took some getting used to having a different posture and dealing with a derailleur rather than a hub gear.  Oh, and the skinny tyres.  I don't seem to get to work any quicker either.


----------



## plurker (Oct 29, 2012)

I've been wearing a long-sleeve wicking tee, with a short one over it for a couple of weeks. Today was the first time I didn't need to remove the s/sleeve one half-way throught the commute because I'd got too hot.   And gloves on for first time for months.  Still a decent pack of riders at lights though, which is


----------



## girasol (Oct 29, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> If your chain is so worn that you're removing whole links, I'm amazed you can actually use any of the gears.
> Are you sure it was worn in the first place and simply not shortened sufficiently when it was fitted to make SMALL-SMALL useable ?
> 
> On my bike I always have to remove one link from a standard 116 link new chain.


 
I removed 5 links in total, the chain was so loose it was hitting the frame and scratching it badly, and I can use the gears no problem. The chain is about 2 years old but I don't do a lot of mileage... It just stretched with use.

I don't actually understand the second part of your question, but that was the chain that came with the bike and I could pedal backwards smoothly, by last week it was almost impossible to pedal backwards without it getting stuck.

I can once again pedal backwards smootly


----------



## Crispy (Oct 29, 2012)

5 links!
Even a horribly badly worn chain shouldn't stretch that much. I'm not an expert, but I suspect something wrong with the derailleur rather than the chain.


----------



## girasol (Oct 29, 2012)

Crispy said:


> 5 links!
> Even a horribly badly worn chain shouldn't stretch that much. I'm not an expert, but I suspect something wrong with the derailleur rather than the chain.


 
yeah, it was bonkers! I removed 3, still a bit loose, so I removed 2 more yesterday. Bike wasn't exactly expensive so maybe just cheap parts? The gear changing is as smooth as ever so I'm happy for now.  And it no longer makes horrible banging noise (chain against frame).


----------



## girasol (Oct 29, 2012)

I had to get rid of the pretty mudguard and revert to horrible looking plastic one.  My wheel is a bit wobbly (yep, looks like I need a new one too) and it was impossible for it to fit properly


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 29, 2012)

Ooooh, I should really re-enter this thread for I am now doing my 8 mile (W10 to the City) commute by bike. It's just a lovely experience, and there's not better cliche of cyclist commute than the grumpy as hell moments I have to get the tube to work!


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 29, 2012)

girasol said:


> yeah, it was bonkers! I removed 3, still a bit loose, so I removed 2 more yesterday. Bike wasn't exactly expensive so maybe just cheap parts? The gear changing is as smooth as ever so I'm happy for now. And it no longer makes horrible banging noise (chain against frame).


Best make sure you can still comfortably get your highest gear - big front, plus small back.
Any chance of a photo ?

Sounds like either the mounting position or a spring ...

(I hope you still have the links in case you need to put them back on...)


----------



## girasol (Oct 29, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Best make sure you can still comfortably get your highest gear - big front, plus small back.
> Any chance of a photo ?
> 
> Sounds like either the mounting position or a spring ...
> ...


 
I'll post one later if I get a chance 

I can make big front and small cog back. but not big front, biggest 3 cogs back, I never use those gears so didn't test them yesterday. But yeah, looks like I went too far with the shortening and lost use of those 3 gears . But not to worry, the gears I use the most (mid front, and 3 smallest cogs back) still work.

Funny I was going to keep those links but I binned them, it'll be fine tough


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 30, 2012)

girasol said:


> I'll post one later if I get a chance
> 
> I can make big front and small cog back. but not big front, biggest 3 cogs back, I never use those gears so didn't test them yesterday. But yeah, looks like I went too far with the shortening and lost use of those 3 gears . But not to worry, the gears I use the most (mid front, and 3 smallest cogs back) still work.
> 
> Funny I was going to keep those links but I binned them, it'll be fine tough


 
1. I don't think the derailleur is tensioning the chain correctly.

2. They are not cogs.


----------



## girasol (Oct 30, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> 2. They are not cogs.


 
If you are going to correct someone at least have the decency to go the whole way!  What are they then?

I'm already devastated over the loss of 3 gears, talk about kicking a woman while she's down


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 30, 2012)

girasol said:


> If you are going to correct someone at least have the manners to go the whole way!  What are they then?


They'll be something like fucking pullys or something.
but they are fucking cogs. Everyone thinks they are cogs and call them that. So thats what they are.

And don't get me started on people who correct you about peanuts not being nuts..


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 30, 2012)

girasol said:


> If you are going to correct someone at least have the decency to go the whole way!  What are they then?


 
Gears or, technically, sprockets. Cogs engage directly with other cogs not via a chain or belt.


----------



## girasol (Oct 30, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> Gears or, technically, sprockets. Cogs engage directly with other cogs not via a chain or belt.


 
great...  You knew what I meant though, didn't you?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 30, 2012)

girasol said:


> great... You knew what I meant though, didn't you?


I call 'em cogs too. 
The anachronisms I really hate are "chainset" and especially "bottom bracket"


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 30, 2012)

Half term !

I hit a top speed of over 28MPH and a spot where recently I've been stuck in traffic.
It was so quiet on the way home last night I thought maybe they'd completely grid-locked the city and all the cars were trapped inside.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 30, 2012)

girasol said:


> great... You knew what I meant though, didn't you?


 
Back to the matter at hand. I think your derailleur could use a couple of turns on the 'B' tension screw rather than chopping any more links out of the metal necklace linky thing.

http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/rear-derailler-adjustments-derailleur


----------



## Onket (Oct 30, 2012)

Cold this morning. I might have to get a hat (the helmet is still in a box somewhere following the house move).


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 30, 2012)

Onket said:


> Cold this morning. I might have to get a hat (the helmet is still in a box somewhere following the house move).


This is exactly the time of year when a helmet becomes useful - to give just a little insulation.
I really must see if I can find something to go under a helmet that isn't as warm as a fleece cap.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 30, 2012)

I wear one of those bands to keep my ears warm when it gets really chilly. Keeps the wind off the front of your head too, without bulking out the rest and making the helmet fit badly.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 30, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I wear one of those bands to keep my ears warm when it gets really chilly. Keeps the wind off the front of your head too, without bulking out the rest and making the helmet fit badly.


 
Yeah they're great those


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 30, 2012)

today is beautiful, perfect cycling weather.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 30, 2012)

Ear muffs :-


----------



## Onket (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes, we know you listen to music when cycling.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 30, 2012)

Onket said:


> Yes, we know you listen to music when cycling.


Please don't start again.
You're steadily turning into Pogofish mk.2


----------



## Onket (Oct 30, 2012)

If you say so. 

If you want to go over the old ground of not being able to hear other traffic & putting yourself at risk whilst lording it over other road users & pedestrians, etc, then fair enough.

I thought my comment was fairly restrained.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 30, 2012)

Onket said:


> not being able to hear other traffic


 
Did you not notice the holes ?


----------



## Onket (Oct 30, 2012)

See post #8627


----------



## plurker (Oct 30, 2012)

This is fun.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm now positively nervous about my homeward journey due to my struggles with what the council has done to the one main road I need to navigate.

No direct answer form the council yet, but I used another route planner tool their website suggests and it literally sends me around the houses (red route) - more lovely railway path, but missing out the park - and adding all the hazards of parked cars and side streets ...



http://suburbanbristolcyclist.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/shame-of-portage-for-vehicular-cyclist.html


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 30, 2012)

Onket said:


> If you say so.
> 
> If you want to go over the old ground of not being able to hear other traffic & putting yourself at risk whilst lording it over other road users & pedestrians, etc, then fair enough.
> 
> I thought my comment was fairly restrained.


 
I always have earphones in when I'm riding alone. You'd have to have it skull splittingly loud to drown at all traffic noise. I can still hear traffic behind.

GG should get some 'Beats' by Dr. Dre.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 31, 2012)

Apologies to @Onket, forgot about your horrible new commute.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 31, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> GG should get some 'Beats' by Dr. Dre.


Maybe a bit too enclosed - as well as expensive - I paid about £12 for mine and they're almost too transparent sometimes (I mean that literally rather then in an audiophile sense) - the wind whistles through them sometimes.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2012)

@Onket commuting is a tough trek


----------



## tommers (Oct 31, 2012)

My commute was fine this morning but not sure about the guy in front of me.

First off a taxi pulled out in front of him when it probably shouldn't have done.  He shouted "oi" at it but, instead of slowing down, speeded up towards it (which means he obviously wasn't in any danger of hitting it.)  Once that was out of the way then a lady on a scooter appeared who was going across his line.

Again, instead of slowing down and letting her finish her manouevre, he speeded up and shot through the ever decreasing gap between her and the stationary row of traffic.  He barely made it and then turned round to give her an earful too.

Some people just seem to want an argument.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't know where they get the energy from in the morning.
They must get up early and load up with sugary coffee.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 31, 2012)

tommers said:


> Some people just seem to want an argument.


No they don't


----------



## tommers (Oct 31, 2012)

Fuck you.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 1, 2012)

My lights faded as I emerged from the park last night so I had to stop and connect my spare battery.
I'm wondering now if it's worth paying a bit extra for more capacity - given that I seem to be wrecking a £25 battery every couple of years ...
There were a lot of high capacity Liion batteries around last year but the could apparently only deliver 1 amp ..


----------



## uk benzo (Nov 1, 2012)

London drivers seem to be getting more nutty. This week I've never had so many close calls.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 1, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> London drivers seem to be getting more nutty. This week I've never had so many close calls.


I have noticed this too. Lots of insane lane changes and demented maneuvers


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 1, 2012)

They were saying on TV yesterday that road casualties are on the up.
There has seemed to me to be a lot more selfishness and stupidity recently - even out here in the sticks - I'm trying to remember what it was like the last time the economic ordure hit the fan ...


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 1, 2012)

I nearly completely forgot...

Last night, I was on foot, crossing a road at a zebra crossing. There was a car, stopped, and waiting for me to cross. A cyclist came up along side the car, and went to cut me up on the crossing. 

Unfortunately I didn't see him until it was too late, and the poor bastard smashed into my shoulder, as I leant in to the collision. He went flying. 

His only words to me, when I went to see if he was ok - "I thought you'd stop"

foolish man.


----------



## Onket (Nov 2, 2012)

Started chucking it down a soon as I went out the back door, and stopped as soon as I got on the train.


----------



## artyfarty (Nov 2, 2012)

Got a new front light today, Lezeyne Micro. Charges on a USB port on the Mac. Nice and bright, well pleased. £36 Got it from Evans who do a price match thing.It's a bit of a pain, you take in a print out of what you want from tinternet shop, and they generally match it. Got a new chain they were asking £20, found that for £11 online so they had to match that too. They only pricematch certain online shops and there's a list on their site.


----------



## Onket (Nov 2, 2012)

I think I'd rather use the online people, tbh.


----------



## plurker (Nov 2, 2012)

I need a new light and some gloves.
I got a £10 wiggle voucher so will be shopping this weekend.


----------



## artyfarty (Nov 2, 2012)

"I think I'd rather use the online people, tbh."
So would I usually but needed the stuff in a hurry...


----------



## ddraig (Nov 2, 2012)

i had pools of water in my trainers less than half way through commute this morning!
had to completely change all my clothes


----------



## a_chap (Nov 2, 2012)

Lights. Don't talk to me about lights.


----------



## stavros (Nov 2, 2012)

I fixed last weekend's double slow puncture and cleaned the chain after Sunday's hell ride, and am ready for another weekend riding.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 3, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Lights. Don't talk to me about lights.


Must be a _*particular*_ issue with recumbents ...


----------



## stavros (Nov 3, 2012)

I got all ready to go, lycra-clad and carried my bike downstairs, and was filling up my water bottle when I noticed out the kitchen window it was pissing it down. 

I waited a couple of hours for it to clear and got in a quick 8-miler, although I seemed to hit every red light going.


----------



## stavros (Nov 4, 2012)

Much better this morning, although fecking cold. I wore my full-finger gloves for the first time this year, and they kept fine, but I couldn't feel my toes by the time I got home, and the pain as feeling came back whilst I was in the shower was hellish.

Two pairs of socks if it's like this again I think.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 4, 2012)

My new shoes are amazingly well ventilated - I may have to line them .... though they're pretty generously sized so I could always add a third pair of the very thin socks I wear - but then I'll be wearing them all day - though my office shoes probably have enough room too.

I did 8 hilly miles yesterday- shopping ... the weather was pleasant enough for that.
Today the weather was a mixed bag, but I'm really still below-par - though touch wood my nose isn't running today.

My plan was to get in some decent extra miles all through the winter and I can already feel the weight going back on and my fast / distance rides a fading memory


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 5, 2012)

Am joining this thread without, I have to say, reading the other 288 pages of it. Have recently started a new job which is a reasonable cycle commute away, so the aim is to cycle when it's dry and motorbike when wet (due to having better waterproofs and getting it over with quicker).

Have done the commute a couple of times now. It's a ride I've done loads of times before, but the homeward journey is mostly uphill and quite physical, and I do find that doing it 4 hours after lunchtime I really need to eat something before I set off, which is annoying as I can see that leading to bad habits.

On the plus side, despite now working further from home, I now have more time in the evenings as it means I don't have to go swimming.


----------



## Onket (Nov 6, 2012)

Frosty.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2012)

Frost was almost nipping at my fingers this morning, but I was sweating like a pig when I got in. 

I can only suppose it was because I was wearing a fleece hat ...


----------



## girasol (Nov 6, 2012)

Was on holiday last week, but was pleased to be going to work during daylight again, as the sun was coming up, actually. Very nice! So frosty, but I was prepared, I was wearing my fleece almost balaclava ting and my windproof gloves, two socks... Nice ride to work. No such thing as bad weather, only the wrong clothes


----------



## Crispy (Nov 6, 2012)

I need more wind protection on my hands.


----------



## Onket (Nov 6, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I need more wind protection on my hands.


 
I've got some 'windproof' gloves that are pretty good.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 6, 2012)

cold feet  But beautiful sunny cold weather


----------



## Crispy (Nov 6, 2012)

Onket said:


> I've got some 'windproof' gloves that are pretty good.


You will share your information or face the consequences


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 6, 2012)

The weather has started to win. I am now wearing gloves too.

Still in shorts though


----------



## plurker (Nov 6, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> Still in shorts though


 
Yep, me too. Can't see that changing for a while tbh, legs never get cold

Yesterday and today I've resorted to thin glove-liners under my fingerless gloves pending finding some decent windproof gloves. Hopefully @Onket will divulge...


----------



## Onket (Nov 6, 2012)

Crispy said:


> You will share your information or face the consequences


 
M-Wave Wind Protector


very similar to this-


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2012)

Even I'm in combats now - have been for weeks !
And I wear gloves all year.
It's hardly been an Indian summer this year.


----------



## solesexy (Nov 6, 2012)

tommers said:


> My commute was fine this morning but not sure about the guy in front of me.
> 
> First off a taxi pulled out in front of him when it probably shouldn't have done. He shouted "oi" at it but, instead of slowing down, speeded up towards it (which means he obviously wasn't in any danger of hitting it.) Once that was out of the way then a lady on a scooter appeared who was going across his line.
> 
> ...


 

hi maybe its worth getting one of those Policewitness cameras that you can put in your car or even on cycling  helmets to film bad drivers then if they are really bad they can be prosecuted by the police if you send it to them


----------



## fredfelt (Nov 6, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I need more wind protection on my hands.


 
Glove liners are really good.  The extra thin layer under your regular gloves makes all the difference.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2012)

solesexy said:


> hi maybe its worth getting one of those Policewitness cameras that you can put in your car or even on cycling helmets to film bad drivers then if they are really bad they can be prosecuted by the police if you send it to them


A year ago, I would have recommended the 7DayShop one at £16 plus MIcroSD card, but the first one fell apart over time - needing soldering - and the battery pretty well died after 18 months, and the second one has a fault on the recording.:-



Unfortunately you have to pay a lot more for any significant improvement.

It appears to be out of stock again. I ought to send them an email and negotiate for a partial refund as I'm going to put the new battery in the old camera and use the new camera on the back of the bike ...


----------



## Crispy (Nov 6, 2012)

Q: Has such footage ever been used as evidence in a court of law?


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 6, 2012)

Raining now. I HATE cycling in the rain. Maybe i'll cycle without glasses on to avoid the whole annoying steamed up, totally blinded scenario.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 6, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Q: Has such footage ever been used as evidence in a court of law?


There was that guy who got a kicking after a van cut him up - wasn't there?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Q: Has such footage ever been used as evidence in a court of law?


 
A couple of times :-

This guy's a lawyer though :-

http://thecyclingsilk.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2012)

Bloody Youtube are a pain though.

There's clear evidence of assault in this video - but they took it down on the request of the offender - they even suppressed a copy I uploaded but not publicly.



The police are involved apparently ...


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 6, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Q: Has such footage ever been used as evidence in a court of law?


Oh I see what you mean..

Has any footage of bad driving been used in a court?

The ones I have seen of are all pissed off drivers getting out and wanting a fight


----------



## plurker (Nov 6, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> Maybe i'll cycle without glasses on to avoid the whole annoying steamed up, totally blinded scenario.


Not sure cyclng without glasses is a good idea - certialy not with my level of short-sightedness 

Someone in my office gets this steaming up thing -I dont get it at all, for me a quick wipe of the lense with a glove gets rid of droplets.  Got some new gloves at lunch, Endura ones, we shall see how warm my hands are in 25 mins


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 6, 2012)

well, the rain had stopped and i got home dry anyway. Was quite mild as well. I was baking in my scarf. My eye sight isn't so bad that i'm blind without glasses. i can see far better without glasses than with them all steamed up. And yes, a quick wipe does get rid of steam/droplets, but it's bloody annoying having to do it every 5 seconds!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2012)

I found a bit of sprinting ability on the way home - didn't stop completely moronic overtakes..

Tonight's theme was gutter cycling.
The oddest one was a woman (??) with three lights on the back and masses of hi-viz, who was riding along unlit country lanes with virtually no light up front - she stayed glued to the advisory cycle lane, gave a clear hand signal, but never once checked behind her.


(upload not public)

And then the other one whose position encouraged two completely bonkers overtakes of me - he then turned right at the roundabout without a backward glance or hand signal - I bet he gets left-hooked on a regular basis ...


(public upload - only a shame it wasn't a liveried company vehicle)

Two apparently experienced riders who have somehow failed to learn any lessons.
There was a comment writer in the local rag recently who swore that in 25 years of cycling she had never had a bad experience with a motor vehicle ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 7, 2012)

Sweating like a pig again - even _*bar t'at*_ ...


----------



## plurker (Nov 7, 2012)

plurker said:


> Got some new gloves at lunch, Endura ones, we shall see how warm my hands are in 25 mins


Recommended. Dexter gloves. £23-27 or thereabouts.
Good for anyone who doesn't want the bulk of a padded winter glove. Windproof, so kept the cold off last night and this morning - to the point I had to take gloves off about 5 miles into a 7 mile commute as hands were too hot. Not afaik waterproof, but windproof membrane must have some water-repellent qualities.

Aside from that commute was good - nice to still see loads of cyclists in London, seems that each year there's more and more who persist into the depths of winter  Freshly-oiled chain is helping too...


----------



## plurker (Nov 7, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> (upload not public)




Where's the dazzling glow from your billion-candlepower lamps then, gg?  
I can't really make out the road ahead on either of these videos...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 7, 2012)

plurker said:


> Where's the dazzling glow from your billion-candlepower lamps then, gg?
> I can't really make out the road ahead on either of these videos...


I really don't have dazzling lights - I just have my 7 watt dipped beam ... though I thought I was lighting up that first cyclist pretty well - perhaps I affected her actions ... and I fired off a salvo at the pickup.

Plus this is a really terrible camera...


----------



## plurker (Nov 7, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> though I thought I was lighting up that first cyclist pretty well -


You're pretty close behind her and she's got nuff hi-viz  
I just thought you'd have a longer range given that (I thought) some of your commute is on unlit paths etc - I was expecting the road surface to be lit, that's all.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 7, 2012)

It's mostly down to the camera.
My dipped beam puts out a decent splodge. My high beam is aimed too high at the moment.
I'm about to add a third lamp that I can aim - to fill-in a bit...


----------



## ringo (Nov 7, 2012)

plurker said:


> Recommended. Dexter gloves. £23-27 or thereabouts.
> Good for anyone who doesn't want the bulk of a padded winter glove. Windproof, so kept the cold off last night and this morning - to the point I had to take gloves off about 5 miles into a 7 mile commute as hands were too hot. Not afaik waterproof, but windproof membrane must have some water-repellent qualities.


 
I bought the same gloves last week too. So far so good, keep the cold wind off but not so insulated you get stupidly hot. Have taken them off once, reckon they're great for this time of year but maybe not enough for below zero.

In other news the cyclescheme has come round again at work so after 3 years good service I'm upgrading from my Cannondale Bad Boy to a road bike. Not having the expense of being a car owner I'm going to spend a bit more this time and get something really fancy to cope with my new extended commute. Very exciting


----------



## ddraig (Nov 7, 2012)

cool! considering getting another one on the cyclescheme here too

have changed my tyre and it feels like it is rubbing and is really doing my head in despite pumping it right up and adjusting the brakes 

could it be the grippiness of the new tyre compared to my old worn one??


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 7, 2012)

Depending on the sort of tyre, my worry is always that it will be too hard and shiny and won't grip as well.
I'm about to replace my rear tyre and will be taking it easy for a bit ...

Are you sure it's seated evenly all the way around ?

I always pump it half up, bash it on the ground - including sideways, then let it down again then pump it up again.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 7, 2012)

might try that
going in the shop soon as is overdue


----------



## Onket (Nov 7, 2012)

Thinking about getting another bike to do the London end of my commute with. What do people think? Will it just get nicked if I leave it locked outside a train station all night, every night? probably depends which station, and where it's locked, I know....


----------



## Crispy (Nov 7, 2012)

Onket said:


> Will it just get nicked if I leave it locked outside a train station all night, every night?


Eventually, yes.


----------



## Onket (Nov 7, 2012)

I can leave it in the secure parking at work over the weekend, when it'd be at risk the most. Might help if I park it in a different place each night, too, so that it doesn't just look like it's always there. Hmmmm.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 7, 2012)

If it's just for station-work, then get a second hand clunker that you don't mind losing.


----------



## Onket (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 7, 2012)

One car parked in the bus lane this evening. I was about to remonstrate with the driver, but then I noticed the distinctive hi-viz of a traffic warden - who(m?) I bigged-up on the way past.
What's the going rate these days ?


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 7, 2012)

A bus tried to over take me and turn left at the same time this evening.


----------



## teahead (Nov 7, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> A bus tried to over take me and turn left at the same time this evening.


Gonna get U mm'fucker


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/20246940


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 9, 2012)

Onket said:


> Thinking about getting another bike to do the London end of my commute with. What do people think? Will it just get nicked if I leave it locked outside a train station all night, every night? probably depends which station, and where it's locked, I know....


Or get a folder?

Glorious cycle commute today. Quiet and lovely weather this morning, and today I was on a training course from which they let us out at 4, so it was still light and I meandered home via the park and said hello to the ducks


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2012)

Were you wearing a yellow scarf today Rubes? I think I might've seen you fly past


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 9, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> Were you wearing a yellow scarf today Rubes? I think I might've seen you fly past


No. Didn't go past your house either.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2012)

Wasn't near my house that I thought I saw you  was someone with very similar green jacket.


----------



## stavros (Nov 10, 2012)

Did the whole outer ringroad this morning, which is just over 15 miles, in just over 50 minutes, which I was pretty pleased with. I was quite lucky with a lack of traffic and getting mostly green lights too.


----------



## stavros (Nov 11, 2012)

Sometimes you just click, and this morning was one of those times. I flew round a 17 mile loop in almost dead-on an hour, tapping out a very good cadence, and very little traffic. I was in the fucking zone.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 11, 2012)

"Sometimes you just click"? Glad someone enjoyed the near freezing temperature.

Set off at 4.45am so I could finish my 125 mile ride before 3pm (before the shops shut) but ended up with frozen feet. Had to stop after only 40 miles because it was simply too painful to pedal.

After 20 mins trying to rub some life back into my painful feet took painkillers and set off again but had to stop again after another 20 miles.

And I had a puncture.

Was grateful to finish before it got dark. Toes bright pink and painful to touch.

17 miles? You're lucky...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 11, 2012)

I haven't been out at all this weekend. 

I know better than to fight the lurgy. I didn't need anything down the shops as an excuse to ride into town on Saturday, and even today's sunshine wasn't enough incentive.


----------



## stavros (Nov 12, 2012)

a_chap said:


> "Sometimes you just click"? Glad someone enjoyed the near freezing temperature.


 
It wasn't that cold here to be honest. And the 17 mile loop was a sort of TT for me.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 13, 2012)

Lots of police ticketing red-jumpers today. Craftily hidden round corners or behind vans.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 13, 2012)

In spite of my repeatedly checking outside my front door last night because my wireless thermometer was indicating 14 degrees, and it was indicating 12 when I set off, I was dressed for winter and ended up sweating like a hog. 
I could easily have worn shorts this morning.


----------



## plurker (Nov 13, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Lots of police ticketing red-jumpers today. Craftily hidden round corners or behind vans.


 
^^ I approve.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 13, 2012)

plurker said:


> ^^ I approve.


 
Of gentlegreen sweating like a pig? Or the sight of him in shorts?


----------



## plurker (Nov 13, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> Of gentlegreen sweating like a pig? Or the sight of him in shorts?


haha.

I approve : _ Lots of police ticketing red-jumpers today_.
I disapprove: Urban popping in other posts while I'm writing one!
I approve: of the 'Edit post' facility


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 13, 2012)

Bloody typical.
I get an idiot for my collection who held back on dangerously and pointlessly overtaking me to get to the back of the queue 100 yards further on, until I looked back just prior to adding a right hand signal to my near-central road positioning...

.. and I'd forgotten to start the camera.


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 13, 2012)

How the jolly heck does one motivate ones self when it's so friggin cold outside every morning?! Haven't managed it in once since the clocks went back


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 13, 2012)

It's been toasty down here over the past couple of days....



I would completely fall apart if I didn't get my 9 miles a day in.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 13, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> How the jolly heck does one motivate ones self when it's so friggin cold outside every morning?! Haven't managed it in once since the clocks went back


get a decent jacket/coat and some thermals if you need to! get back on yer bike man!

saying that, i've left mine in work as i got a lift to transport some heavy stuff home
will miss my ride in tomorrow


----------



## ddraig (Nov 14, 2012)

no lycraman discussion?? 

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/357489/Lycraman-must-stop-saddling-us-with-blame
ace comments!!

and nice backlash too 
www.twitter.com/CamillaTominey/status/268308157770645506


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 14, 2012)

What a vacuous cow.
Just how much do they get paid for writing that crap ?
I bet she has a university degree too.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 14, 2012)

Keep warm by pedalling faster.

Surprised how mild it was up here last night, sat on the back step eating ice cream at 9pm, eleven degrees apparently.  A bit chillier at 7:30 this morning flying down the hill into town.

I've managed to lose my 'buff' face mask thing in the last couple of weeks (misplaced somewhere at work or at home), but was quite pleased to pick up a three-pack of Oxford-branded ones from TK Maxx yesterday for £3 - they're thinner, but I had two on this morning, shedding them one at a time as I hit the 'climb' part of my commute.


----------



## plurker (Nov 14, 2012)

Smart lights. Utter poo. Been through 3 in 3 years, latest one died tonight - no reason for it I can see. Annoyingly just yesterday forked out on a front light, and would have been cheaper to get a set had I been able to see 24hours into the future. Bah.

Re cold - echo 'pedal faster' advice...I'm still riding in knee-length shorts and a long-sleeved thin cycling teeshirt. Gloves on for 75% of my ride.

Tonight's commute highlights:
1) woman in Smart car who can't have seen the lights AT ALL. She was at front of queue at lights, crossroads, red for her. They went green for the other traffic and she just set off, across 4 lanes of cars. Nutbar.
2) ASL box at Kennington - full of Police meatwagon . I just *had* to skew myself cross in front of them, look at driver and do nuff head-shaking


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 14, 2012)

Tried to take a shortcut this morning. Added 3 miles onto a 12 mile commute. Doh.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 15, 2012)

My basic lights :-

£24 for a 12 volt 3.7AH NiMH battery - I usually get 2 winters out of one - so £12
£10 for the charger - say £2 per year over 5 years
£10 for the front light (6 watt, decent dipped beam - lets me ride at speed on unlit roads - enough spill to "be seen" - better than the headlights on the several small motorcycles I owned) - yoghurt pot and aero wrapper were free.- £2
Rear light cost me about £17 to make. - £3

Total £57 or £19 per year.

All this stuff is permanently attached to my bike for 3,000 miles or so per year in all weathers and I have no expectation that it won't actually carry on for ever.
I haven't gone to any great effort to waterproof any of it.

The only commercial front light that interests me is the Philips 80 lux saferide - but that's £80, or the B&M CYO at £50. Not sure about rear lights - I can't stand piddly little flashing ones ... and not being able to control them from the handlebar means I would have to modify them anyway.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 15, 2012)

Walking home from work last night I saw a large group of fixie and single-speed riders presumably on their way home from a ride.  

Worst.  Peleton.  Ever.


----------



## Winot (Nov 15, 2012)

Motor scooter down on Kennington Rd this morning at the pelican crossing near Walnut Tree Walk.  Looked pretty grim although s/he was apparently moving


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 15, 2012)

The Boy said:


> Walking home from work last night I saw a large group of fixie and single-speed riders presumably on their way home from a ride.
> 
> Worst. Peleton. Ever.


Can you imagine being in tight formation with a load of cyclists with no gears or brakes ?


----------



## plurker (Nov 15, 2012)

Winot said:


> Motor scooter down on Kennington Rd this morning at the pelican crossing near Walnut Tree Walk. Looked pretty grim although s/he was apparently moving


By 09.40- there was just a Police van there putting sand down on road. It was a motorbike as opposed to scooter - dark blue/purple parked up on pavement - may have been a CBR600 but I didn't look closely...GWS rider.


----------



## stavros (Nov 17, 2012)

It was all going nicely this morning. I'd taken a wrong turning somewhere away from my planned route, but it was onto a main road so I knew where I was.

Then I got a rear flat. Luckily there was a bus pull-in right there, so I pulled in and swapped the tube to one of the ones I always carry with me, and managed a decent speed for the remaining 5 miles. It was better than I thought it'd be, because you can never get the required pressure on my road tyres with a simple hand pump.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 17, 2012)

Glad to hear you carry a spare tube and pump.

Me? I carry (I kid you not) four inner tubes, but then my main bike has two different sized wheels so it's only two inner tubes per wheel. But I also carry a puncture repair kit. Oh, and two spare tyres.

Did I mention I carry a spare brake cable and a spare gear cable? And spare brake pads. And, blah, blah, etc, etc...

It was only last year I started carrying one set of Allen keys instead of two sets.

I do get a bit paranoid about breaking down


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 18, 2012)

I also carry wheel spindles 
Mind you I really ought to carry an extended rear one because of my rack fixings...
No tyres though - but MTB-type tyres get an easy life on tarmac - got 3 new ones on the way - my back one is getting a bit smooth and it's the time of year when the p* fairy is more likely to call and it's the worst time to be fixing it.

I actually got out this afternoon - the first decentish ride in weeks. 
I'm on the cusp of having my head take over from the lurgy in terms of making me slip into hibernation mode.

I did pretty well. I put on a dry tee shirt at the half way chilling point, but when I got through the front door 45 minutes later, I was aware that I wasn't fantastically warm - and I wouldn't have wanted to hang around outdoors much longer.

On a pleasant sunny afternoon, my toes reminded me it was late November.
I've ordered a second pair of Muddy Fox shoes - even though I'm not particularly happy with them - but at least they fit my feet. I'll need two pairs so that I can cope with rain. They aren't remotely waterproof - by being superbly well ventilated - so that even 3 pairs of thin socks wasn't quite enough.

I can see I'll have to make an effort to source some rubber covers - or I may just use porridge bags like I did for at least one winter when previous shoes were shagged.


----------



## stavros (Nov 18, 2012)

I carry two tubes and a multitool, with a puncture repair kit in my saddlebag. However, that only really to get the dodgy tube out with the levers and fit the new one - I always fix the actual puncture when I get home.

Only a quick scoot round this morning, racing to get back to watch the track event from Glasgow. I still managed to get caught behind the entire population of the East Midlands trying to pull into Sainsburys, so I resorted to dodging expertly between them.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 19, 2012)

My bike bits arrived this morning - the usual stuff - tyres, transmission and chain lube, but also something to hopefully mount my lights more securely and accurately and to get shot of the jubilee clips and set my control cables free.




Annoying that I couldn't Find anything suitable in the junk box, but this thing - a "Topeak Bar Xtender" seems strong enough for £12.99...

So annoying that bikes no longer come with light brackets in suitably low positions.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 19, 2012)

stavros said:


> It was all going nicely this morning. I'd taken a wrong turning somewhere away from my planned route, but it was onto a main road so I knew where I was.
> 
> Then I got a rear flat. Luckily there was a bus pull-in right there, so I pulled in and swapped the tube to one of the ones I always carry with me, and managed a decent speed for the remaining 5 miles. It was better than I thought it'd be, because you can never get the required pressure on my road tyres with a simple hand pump.



You can with a good one. I can get 110psi from my Wrench Force hand pump.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 19, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> You can with a good one. I can get 110psi from my Wrench Force hand pump.


 
I misread that as Wench Force hand pump...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 19, 2012)

That costs more but leaves you feeling sad and ashamed.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2012)

The bar extender is something of a revelation.
I can't believe I took so long in getting one.
My big front light is now accurately square-on and a bit lower than before - leaving room for the steerable high beam if I can find a suitable mounting.
That does though leave me with a dilemma for the replacement switch box - so I may be back to splitting it either side of the steerer stem.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## joustmaster (Nov 20, 2012)

Is that 4 high powers front llglhts?


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 20, 2012)

I really ought to practise fixing punctures. And make sure I always have the kit with me. I know how to do it in theory, as in I have been shown, but have never had to do it in practice.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> Is that 4 high powers front llglhts?


It will be. 
I may even fit a flasher unit to the two in the middle for occasional use.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 20, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> I really ought to practise fixing punctures. And make sure I always have the kit with me. I know how to do it in theory, as in I have been shown, but have never had to do it in practice.


its a lot easier to just carry a spare inner tube. They only cost 3 quid or so


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> I really ought to practise fixing punctures. And make sure I always have the kit with me. I know how to do it in theory, as in I have been shown, but have never had to do it in practice.


Unless you're really cramped for space, take a tube. I can't believe I used to fix them on the side of the road in the cold and wet. 
(take a kit to just in case you're really having a bad day.)
I haven't used either in years due to my choice of tyres. The last time was when I rode over a broken bottle that opened up a such a gash in my tyre I had to throw it.

Main thing is to keep track of where the inner tube was in the outer so you can easily check for whatever caused the flat.

EDIT :- SNAP.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 20, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> It will be.
> I may even fit a flasher unit to the two in the middle for occasional use.


for the festive period, you should tint the lights and add tinsel


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> for the festive period, you should tint the lights and add tinsel


There are enough bikes out there already showing the wrong colours at the front.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 20, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> its a lot easier to just carry a spare inner tube. They only cost 3 quid or so


I think I actually have one somewhere. It's as much just getting comfortable with taking the wheels on and off as anything.

I'm spoilt by my commute which starts and ends near excellent bike shops and passes a couple more on the way, so I haven't been too worried.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2012)

I still get mixed up when putting the rear wheel back on


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 20, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> I think I actually have one somewhere. It's as much just getting comfortable with taking the wheels on and off as anything.
> 
> I'm spoilt by my commute which starts and ends near excellent bike shops and passes a couple more on the way, so I haven't been too worried.


with those quick release things, its pretty easy getting them off an on. Some times the tyre can be hard to pull off and on the rim. Depends on which you have. Its probably worth a practice in a warm, dry and well lit house, than it is on the street in the pissing rain.


----------



## plurker (Nov 20, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> I'm spoilt by my commute which starts and ends near excellent bike shops and passes a couple more on the way, so I haven't been too worried.


I'm the same, no matter where I am on my commute, I'm only a max of mile and a half from a bike shop - I'd rather walk a mile and pay £11 than spend ages on the side of the road wrestling with tyres...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2012)

plurker said:


> I'd rather walk a mile and pay £11 than spend ages on the side of the road wrestling with tyres...


----------



## plurker (Nov 20, 2012)

I can change tubes on my MTB & BMX in 10 mins flat - the rims on my current bike must be super-hard or summat.
Last time I tried (at home) it took me over an hour. I broke 4 tyre levers (3 plastic, one metal) and a teaspoon, and the new inner tube I put in got a pinch-puncture and was flat by the time I'd got the tyre on.   Total cost £4 inner tube, £4 tyre-levers and an hour of my time = far in excess of £11.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 20, 2012)

plurker said:


> I'm the same, no matter where I am on my commute, I'm only a max of mile and a half from a bike shop - I'd rather walk a mile and pay £11 than spend ages on the side of the road wrestling with tyres...


 
Its a piece of piss, I had to do it yesterday in Birmingham town centre, took me probably 10 minutes max.


----------



## girasol (Nov 20, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> I really ought to practise fixing punctures. And make sure I always have the kit with me. I know how to do it in theory, as in I have been shown, but have never had to do it in practice.


 
I carry a spare inner tube and tools (and pump!), but last time I had a flat I ended up puncturing the new one while putting it in! I can change the inner tube easily at home but for some reason I failed doing it on the streets


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 20, 2012)

plurker said:


> I can change tubes on my MTB & BMX in 10 mins flat - the rims on my current bike must be super-hard or summat.
> Last time I tried (at home) it took me over an hour. I broke 4 tyre levers (3 plastic, one metal) and a teaspoon, and the new inner tube I put in got a pinch-puncture and was flat by the time I'd got the tyre on.   Total cost £4 inner tube, £4 tyre-levers and an hour of my time = far in excess of £11.


One of my bikes has stupidly difficult to remove tyres. It takes me an hour, and I have to use cable ties.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 20, 2012)

I suspect that having to do it in reality, I would get in a terrible flap and screw it up. So I should do lots of dry runs.


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 20, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> View attachment 25233


 
Your bike looks like Hamas made it. Don't you get short circuits to earth in the wet?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> Your bike looks like Hamas made it. Don't you get short circuits to earth in the wet?


It's only 12 volts.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2012)

What I'm lacking right now is a friction-damped universal joint for my steerable high beam...


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 20, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> What I'm lacking right now is a friction-damped universal joint for my steerable high beam...


 
Use a HPSD off a Honda motocross bike. There's probably hundreds on ebay.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2012)

I meant a ball joint.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 20, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> Your bike looks like Hamas made it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2012)

My second pair of cycling shoes have arrived in time for me to wear them tomorrow in the event that it rains on the way home. Delivered to work from Sports Direct - complete with a second enormous catalogue and a second enormous mug that almost tripled the weight of the package


----------



## ddraig (Nov 20, 2012)

wet and well windy in the Wales today!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2012)

Hopefully it will have died down by the time I have to cycle home in a south-westerly direction.


----------



## plurker (Nov 20, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Delivered to work from Sports Direct - complete with a second enormous catalogue and a second enormous mug that almost tripled the weight of the package


Jokes this isn't it.
My OH ordered a lighweight cycling top on their website, I thought at the time '_hmm £4 post is a bit steep_' then it came yesterday - with catalogue and mug (one of which is recycled, t'other has gone to charity shop).  Stupid shop!


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 21, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> So annoying that bikes no longer come with light brackets in suitably low positions.


 
Didn't you switch to a Surly fork at some point? Both the LHT and CC forks have threaded bosses about 170mm up from the axle that are perfect for lights.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 21, 2012)

wet  And as usual, my quite expensive 'waterproof' cycling gear proves totally un-waterproof


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 21, 2012)

Steel disks are now old hat bullshit. Carbon-Ceramic brakes for bicycles are coming...

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/kettlecycles/siccc-bicycle-brake-rotor-silicon-carbide-ceramic


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 21, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> wet  And as usual, my quite expensive 'waterproof' cycling gear proves totally un-waterproof


I don't even bother these days - though I really should have put on the sweaty rubber over-trousers.
One day I'll get hit with freezing rain and get hypothermia before I make it to work or home. (half an hour each way)
At least at work I have radiators to dry stuff on.
I'm in my emergency combats and socks, but it can't have been _*that*_ bad because I didn't need my emergency *pants*.


----------



## plurker (Nov 21, 2012)

Short rant about stupid barclays-bike idiot who had no sense of lane positioning AT ALL, didn't signal nor shouldercheck and nearly had me off on Kennington Rd/Baylis Rd Jn  .  Yes I have got a problem, but not as much as you will have when a van hits you. YOU CUNT.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 21, 2012)

Ding Ding!

Shouldercheck. Oh. You want to pass me? This cycle lane is barely wide enough for one bike, let alone two, and there is moving traffic on the right. No deal.

Ding Ding Ding!

Shouldercheck. Wow, you really are riding incredibly close to me aren't you. I'd better make eye contact and make a "wtf" face.

ALL THE DINGS OF HELL ARE UNLEASHED

I'm sorry, all my attention is being used to ride my bike in a straight line in wet conditions and confined space. Your dings are important to me and will be dealt with as soon as possible.

We reach the red light and he pulls alongside me in the ASL. Did I not hear his Dings? Do I think I own the fucking road or something? I return my attention to the lights, which turn green while he's still ranting. His bike has no gears, so he rapidly recedes behind me and that was that. I hope he has a relaxing day job, or I fear for his blood pressure.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Nov 21, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> ... a second enormous mug that almost tripled the weight of the package


 
My friend in Oz had ordered a couple of things to post on to them. That mug almost doubled the postage to Oz. Split the package halved the postage and have myself a very large mug


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 21, 2012)

No bike hire scheme in Bristol, but there are a lot more cyclists on my commute than there used to be, and I'm getting dismayed by the general selfishness and barging that goes on.



With times being hard and cycling taking off, I suppose we have to expect to get all sorts of selfish idiots joining in - at least they aren't driving 1 tonne killing machines.

I then had words with the other cyclist in orange about why he thought it OK to ride on the pavement. I need to remember to ask them how their mum or gran would feel about pavement cycling - not newspaper readers...


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 21, 2012)

Very wet today! Was cycling through the River Rea for some of it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 21, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> Didn't you switch to a Surly fork at some point? Both the LHT and CC forks have threaded bosses about 170mm up from the axle that are perfect for lights.


I fell out with the shop I was dealing with and the project got put on the back burner, so I still have  a second-hand squelchy suspension fork.
I still have the original fork that broke, but I don't know whether I need 80mm or 100mm correction on a replacement rigid fork ..


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 21, 2012)

Hope the rains stopped by 6 ....


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 21, 2012)

Thankfully it isn't raining in the West Country any more.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 21, 2012)

Warning - extreme swearing.



Quiet suburban road near a hospital, I'm doing 15MPH - rear light from hell, road position just to the left of the centre line, clear hand signal well in advance, glove with reflective panel.
Next phase of my behavioural experiment will be a rear right hand indicator - it seems to be the only one I actually need.

Needless to say I gave no quarter to the motoring public after this - especially the idiot who invaded the ASL at the traffic lights. I felt obliged to tap on the driver's window and point out the literal symbolism of the painted bicycle.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 21, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I still get mixed up when putting the rear wheel back on


 
Write this down.

"The rear wheel is the one behind me. The front one is nearest the handlebars."

Hope that helps.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 22, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I fell out with the shop I was dealing with and the project got put on the back burner, so I still have a second-hand squelchy suspension fork.
> I still have the original fork that broke, but I don't know whether I need 80mm or 100mm correction on a replacement rigid fork ..


 
Surly Troll fork is the one if you're on 26" wheels I reckon. It's got a lot of braze ons for racks, disk brakes and weaponised lighting systems too.

http://surlybikes.com/parts/troll_fork


----------



## plurker (Nov 22, 2012)

Cycle locking advice required please.
I've just landed a new job, where the cycle racks are like the below. The racks are behind a gated entry-point, but on both interviews the gates were open and once the security guard didn't even look up...

I own a Kryptonite New York 3000 D-lock and a cable (not cable-lock). My bike has QR wheels, but I'm loath to do this daily as I have in the past graspe the brake-lever while wheel was off, resulting in brake (pistons) locking on.
How can I most securely lock my bike to this kind of rack, with zero or minimum additional outlay?


----------



## Onket (Nov 22, 2012)

If the cable is long enough then you can put it through the lock, the frame and the back wheel, locking the front wheel to the rack, can't you?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 22, 2012)

I would be tempted to leave a second D lock there so I could lock the back wheel to the frame with one of them and use a second to lock a wheel to the rack - perhaps the rear wheel as well ?


----------



## Onket (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/unwanted-bike-that-doesnt-need-too-much-work.302133/ 

Anyone?


----------



## plurker (Nov 22, 2012)

Onket said:


> If the cable is long enough then you can put it through the lock, the frame and the back wheel, locking the front wheel to the rack, can't you?


Perhaps, but then I reckon with a quick cut through the cable, the frame would be carry-offable, leaving front wheel there?
These bike racks are just not fit-for-purpose really...


----------



## Crispy (Nov 22, 2012)

Park it rear wheel first, and dlock through the rear of the frame?


----------



## Onket (Nov 22, 2012)

plurker said:


> Perhaps, but then I reckon with a quick cut through the cable, the frame would be carry-offable, leaving front wheel there?
> These bike racks are just not fit-for-purpose really...


 
True. 



Crispy said:


> Park it rear wheel first, and dlock through the rear of the frame?


 
This is a better suggestion^


----------



## plurker (Nov 22, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Park it rear wheel first, and dlock through the rear of the frame?


Thanks, I like this plan
Hopefully my existing D-lock will fit, if not I'll buy another cheap-ish one and daisychain the 2 d-locks - leaving both in-situ cause the Krytonite one's quite heavy!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 22, 2012)

Holy crap !



One good thing that came out of it was that when I got home, the insole of my cycling shoe had become detached so I now know I can fit alternative and stiffer ones.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 23, 2012)

The interesting thing about last night's journey home was there were no ninjas on the local railway path - and only one idiot with lights nasty enough to justify swearing loudly at.
Fewer cyclists overall of course.
With a bit of luck the weather might make a lot of these people put the bike in the shed for the winter.


----------



## Onket (Nov 23, 2012)

Quite blustery last night & forgot the gloves this morning so really felt it.

Looking at a new job within cycling distance from home, plus looks like someone might have a bike available on the other thread. So if the new job doesn't work, if the bike scavenge comes off at least I can get a bit more of a cycle in at the London end of the commute.

I think I've put on weight & its only been a month.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 23, 2012)

proper crazy wind and rain last night
was offered a lift but they were stuck in traffic and i still got home before them
gridlock and beeping on a few junctions

nice today  really bright, and drying up


----------



## Crispy (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah lovely weather for it this morning 

Note to self: clean chain and align gears tomorrow. I can see the new cable's had time to stretch a bit, or whatever, and the low gears have a tendency to skip.


----------



## golightly (Nov 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> I think I've put on weight & its only been a month.


 
It's amazing how quick that happens.  I got a bit lardy last year while I was off with a broken shoulder for six weeks.


----------



## Onket (Nov 23, 2012)

golightly said:


> It's amazing how quick that happens. I got a bit lardy last year while I was off with a broken shoulder for six weeks.


 
I can see it in my face.


----------



## girasol (Nov 23, 2012)

I have been overdressed for cycling this week, result: lots of extra sweating 

my bike needs servicing a.s.a.p. will try and book it in next week.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 23, 2012)

Made pretty good time on the way home, though when I staked my claim to the main road - the bus lane being full of illegally parked cars as per usual, blow me if the moton behind me didn't need dissuading from undertaking me in it - between me and the afore-mentioned selfish c*nts, so after gesturing otherwise, I had to slow down in an attempt to safely accommodate his desire to tailgate me.

I'll get a mention in the local rag sooner or later.

Embarrassingly I then got far too close for my liking to colliding with a pedestrian walking towards me on my side of the railway path - having been temporarily blinded by a w*nker cyclist.
She'd just emerged from the only really dodgy bend - fortunately she was wearing light-coloured clothing - but it simply isn't enough - especially with idiots like this cyclist around.



The other winter when my bike broke, I tried walking along there - carrying lamps front and back, but I ultimately decided never to do it again.


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 24, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I'll get a mention in the local rag sooner or later.


 
Probably when you get filled in.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 24, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> Probably when you get filled in.


Not around my way - they're mostly just idiots and even the bullies are too scared when they aren't sealed inside their steel boxes.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 24, 2012)

I carry a silly amount of tools and spares most of the time - thankfully never needed, but today I came to fit a new tyre and found that the tyre levers I'd been carrying around were made of cheese. 
Any pointers to ones actually worth having ?


----------



## Winot (Nov 24, 2012)

Not sure if there's a separate thread for this, but TfL have just announced the results of the consultation regarding the Waterloo IMAX roundabout.

No huge changes but they did decide to make the cycle lanes mandatory rather than advisory (=worthless) which is good.


----------



## fredfelt (Nov 24, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I carry a silly amount of tools and spares most of the time - thankfully never needed, but today I came to fit a new tyre and found that the tyre levers I'd been carrying around were made of cheese.
> Any pointers to ones actually worth having ?


 
I always travel with Parktool tyre levers and a Tip Top repair kit.


----------



## stavros (Nov 24, 2012)

It was pretty dense fog when I first got up, so I delayed going out 'til about 1pm. Even then, it was just a very quick 7.5 mile TT, because I wanted to be back and showered for the rugby. A good ride nonetheless, and I'll go much further tomorrow, when the weather's meant to be pretty damn good.


----------



## stavros (Nov 25, 2012)

Pretty good considering. I had to turn round twice due to flooded roads, but I got a decent 20 miles in anyway.


----------



## Onket (Nov 26, 2012)

Soaking wet. Now got 2 hours on the train.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 26, 2012)

nightmare! 

only a wet bum as was too lazy to put waterproofs on
nice and clear and sunny tho


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 26, 2012)

The £14 earphones I bought 7 months ago died just as I got through my front gate this morning - or rather one ear has.
In theory I can send them back to Koss for free repair, but I already cut the wire - assuming the fault was there as inevitably I'd caught it on things a few times. I suppose I might still send them back.
The right earpiece had crackled a bit recently .. it's now open circuit.
I've ordered another pair, but will have to go home with only one channel. 
(or brave my in-ear phones - might be an interesting experiment.)
I'll be back with my knackered old Sennheisers until the replacement pair arrives.

Other than that, a pretty uneventful journey into work on my lovely brand new back tyre and adjusted rear disc brake - I'll need to take a little care with it until I've put a few miles into the rubber.

With the bike getting its first proper service yesterday for weeks, I found that the jockey wheel bearings on my SRAM dérailleur are somewhat shagged so I'll need to order a set of jockeys for £7 .. or there are super-duper replacements with proper bearings - though the SRAM X4 isn't in the list.


----------



## Onket (Nov 26, 2012)

In future I reckon I'm just going to have to do the ride to the station in shorts (whatever the weather) & then change into dry trousers on the train. Brrrrrrr.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 26, 2012)

Onket said:


> In future I reckon I'm just going to have to do the ride to the station in shorts (whatever the weather) & then change into dry trousers on the train. Brrrrrrr.


Hopefully this crazy weather will sort itself out soon.
How long and how fast would the shorts section be ?


----------



## plurker (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm still riding in shorts.  Fuck changing on a train though, no toilets in most (all?) carriages on overground - so you'll be nekkiding in full view of a carriage-full of ppl.


----------



## Onket (Nov 26, 2012)

I think it's about 7 mins, basically a sprint all the way.

Theres no-one on the train really, not for a few more stops anyway. It's 6:41 and the arse end of nowhere.

I would probably also need another pair of shoes too.

I need a new job, that'd be a better option.


----------



## plurker (Nov 26, 2012)

get some overshoes for your shoes I reckon - easier to carry those than a spare pair of shoes. 
No-one on the train is good, CCTV operators will be enjoying you, the 06.41 less so...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 26, 2012)

I need to find some overshoes for my transparent MTB shoes- I almost ran out of socks last week.
The trouble is I'll look like a clown - or Frankenstein's monster.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 26, 2012)

GG, you don't strike me as someone who cares too much what they look like on their bike


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 26, 2012)

Crispy said:


> GG, you don't strike me as someone who cares too much what they look like on their bike


Mostly I don't want to look too cycle-specific.
In the old days I would have reached for the porridge bags.


----------



## Onket (Nov 26, 2012)

I have seen someone with carrier bags taped over their shoes, before.

Can anyone suggest any overshoes? I already have lightweight shoes to cycle in, so could just put normal trainers in my bag. Work shoes live under my desk at work.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 26, 2012)

Onket said:


> I have seen someone with carrier bags taped over their shoes, before.
> 
> Can anyone suggest any overshoes? I already have lightweight shoes to cycle in, so could just put normal trainers in my bag. Work shoes live under my desk at work.


I saw three people with carrier bagged feet this morning.
Its the new black.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 26, 2012)

What gets me is just how *insanely* porous my new MTB shoes are.
They do dry quicker though.
But my toes are going to get cold later.
I'm wearing *three* pairs of thin cotton socks.


----------



## plurker (Nov 26, 2012)

Onket said:


> Can anyone suggest any overshoes?


I have these from Endura. £23. My feet remain dry in all but the delugiest rain. They dry pretty quick.


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 26, 2012)

Onket said:


> Can anyone suggest any overshoes? I already have lightweight shoes to cycle in, so could just put normal trainers in my bag. Work shoes live under my desk at work.


 
Assos Fugu S7 Bootie. They only have one seam so don't leak like cheap shit ones.


----------



## girasol (Nov 27, 2012)

Got soaked this morning but at least I wasn't overdressed this time   The amount of clothes I was wearing was just about right for the temperature.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 27, 2012)

Grey - which I'm comfortable with in a way because it makes my lights really stand out.
I was only slightly over-dressed - probably should have left off my fleece hat.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 27, 2012)

dry ish today! and crisp


----------



## lighterthief (Nov 27, 2012)

Cold, dark, windy and wet sleet this morning.  Extremely satisfied with my new MJ 808 light though, highly recommended: http://www.magicshineuk.co.uk/products/magicshine-bike-light-set-mj-808lset


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 27, 2012)

Do they supply a yoghurt carton to correct the beam for on-road use ?


----------



## golightly (Nov 27, 2012)

My back wheel needs straightening.  Better do it soon.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 27, 2012)

golightly said:


> My back wheel needs straightening.  Better do it soon.


How much does it cost to get some one to do that?


----------



## golightly (Nov 27, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> How much does it cost to get some one to do that?


 
Dunno.  I do it myself with a lot of patience.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 27, 2012)

says £8 here which seems well cheap
not sure how old these prices are mind
http://www.cyclopaedia.ltd.uk/repairs


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 27, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> How much does it cost to get some one to do that?


I wouldn't have thought you'd get much change from £25 these days..
How good a wheel is it ?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 27, 2012)

50% drop in 1 edit!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 27, 2012)

ddraig said:


> 50% drop in 1 edit!


I forgot there were no actual parts involved - like a rim ...


----------



## golightly (Nov 27, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I wouldn't have thought you'd get much change from £25 these days..
> How good a wheel is it ?


 
Fairly decent. They're replacements for the original wheels. I can't remember what make they are, but I recall spending a fair amount for them at the time.

e2a: you meant Joustmaster.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 27, 2012)

I guess truing my wheels is something I should go and get done every now and then (being a portly fellow)


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 27, 2012)

Or get stronger wheels...
Much easier with 26 inch ones.
Mine are competition grade - on a bike that rarely leaves tarmac.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 28, 2012)

This morning I witnessed something that would have made very good video had my camera only caught it.
Timid cyclist using non-shared pavement uphill (believing it to be safer), nearly gets clobbered by BMXer with inadequate brakes coming downhill. This on a pavement already narrowed by cars half parked on it.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 28, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Q: Has such footage ever been used as evidence in a court of law?


Yeah, there's starting to be lots of examples. One guy who threatened to 'kill' a cyclist who was caught on camera got done for threatening behaviour:

He pleaded guilty in court IIRC. Full story: http://road.cc/content/news/50682-p...er-motorist-who-threatened-kill-him-convicted

Another guy who rammed into the back of a cyclist in Patmos Road Brixton cos he couldn't get past got done for driving without due care and attention, failing to stop and failing to report. He was convicted and fined £350 + £115 costs and 3 penalty points were added to his license (should have more in my opinion - deliberately driving into someone is like assault)


I've seen others too, I think there must be plenty more...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 28, 2012)

Has anyone seen www.twitter.com/cyclehatred ? The guy retweets stuff from drivers (mainly really young drivers, under 25 or even under 20) on their morning commute who want to 'kill cyclists' or 'run them down' cos their journey is delayed. Really depressing


----------



## girasol (Nov 28, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Has anyone seen www.twitter.com/cyclehatred ? The guy retweets stuff from drivers (mainly really young drivers, under 25 or even under 20) on their morning commute who want to 'kill cyclists' or 'run them down' cos their journey is delayed. Really depressing


 
No, don't think I want to look, will make me see drivers in a bad way if I do!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 28, 2012)

I had a genuinely near-death experience earlier this year which I really should have reported.



If we had Roadsafe in Bristol, I might well have.

Mostly I rely on publicising that I'm out there.
So far I've had only one driver post messages trying to scare me off - he was driving a company van.



It used to come up in normal Google searches for "Rivendale Estates"


----------



## golightly (Nov 29, 2012)

girasol said:


> No, don't think I want to look, will make me see drivers in a bad way if I do!


 
It's just people venting off.  If it were true the roads would be running with blood, and they're not.  Twitter is often just a way of seeing some of people's less patable thoughts which they have no intention of acting out.


----------



## Onket (Nov 29, 2012)

Given the choice, I'd rather not get involved and I don't understand people that want to.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 29, 2012)

Onket said:


> Given the choice, I'd rather not get involved and I don't understand people that want to.


Well that's your choice.
I see misbehaviour / lack of empathy on the roads as a symptom of a greater malaise.
Most car drivers appear to not be sufficiently engaged in the process of manoeuvring a tonne or two of steel around vulnerable people. Many are content with their roll-cages and crumple zones and airbags and "a little bump" is simply a "fact of life." that will be covered by insurance.
A large body of motorists therefore believe that cyclists should not be on the roads - hence the bizarre repeated finger pointing when we choose not to strap an almost useless piece of plastic to our heads - because clearly it's our responsibility to wear armour.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 29, 2012)

Cold enough that I started my journey wearing a pair of knackered (i.e. "broken-in") ski gloves, but I felt so disconnected from the controls, (i.e. unsafe), I had to change back half way. (felt like I was wearing boxing gloves)
I used to wear those gloves all year - I now can't understand how....


----------



## Onket (Nov 29, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Well that's your choice.
> I see misbehaviour / lack of empathy on the roads as a symptom of a greater malaise.
> Most car drivers appear to not be sufficiently engaged in the process of manoeuvring a tonne or two of steel around vulnerable people. Many are content with their roll-cages and crumple zones and airbags and "a little bump" is simply a "fact of life." that will be covered by insurance.
> A large body of motorists therefore believe that cyclists should not be on the roads - hence the bizarre repeated finger pointing when we choose not to strap an almost useless piece of plastic to our heads - because clearly it's our responsibility to wear armour.


 
You don't need to tell me this, and it's not relevant to what we're talking about.

The issue here is online keyboard warrior-ism. As I said, I can't see the point, and don't understand people who get involved.

If I encounter something when I am on the road, I will deal with it then. Not bottle it up and rant at all car drivers as one mass as if they are all the same.


----------



## Onket (Nov 29, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Cold enough that I started my journey wearing a pair of knackered (i.e. "broken-in") ski gloves, but I felt so disconnected from the controls, (i.e. unsafe), I had to change back half way. (felt like I was wearing boxing gloves)
> I used to wear those gloves all year - I now can't understand how....


 
Yes, bitterly cold this morning when I went out, too. The gloves that I posted about a few pages back are still doing fine. No rain since I got soaked on Monday, either. Very pleased about that, although I now carry a spare pair of jogging bottoms in case.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 29, 2012)

Did a bit of arbitration this morning at the lights.

You, taxi driver, were going too fast and overtook far too close to
You, cyclist, should have checked behind you and signalled before pulling out into the middle of the road.

Cyclist admitted he should have. Taxi driver told me to mind my own fucking business.


----------



## golightly (Nov 29, 2012)

Onket said:


> If I encounter something when I am on the road, I will deal with it then. Not bottle it up and rant at all car drivers as one mass as if they are all the same.


 
This is car drivers ranting at cyclists as if they are all the same.  It's the same old story of demonising the other.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 29, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Taxi driver told me to mind my own fucking business.


 
What a surprise.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 29, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Taxi driver told me to mind my own fucking business.


That's what you need a camera for - roadsafe and public carriage office.


----------



## Onket (Nov 29, 2012)

golightly said:


> This is car drivers ranting at cyclists as if they are all the same. It's the same old story of demonising the other.


 
I know. I have no time for either.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 29, 2012)

I feel slightly vindicated to find a woman who swears _*almost*_ as much as I do :-



Posts on the CTC forums where most of us are surprisingly bolshy - quite unlike the baggy PE shorts and pipe image.


----------



## plurker (Nov 29, 2012)

Bit parky this morning, might have to break out the longs for the ride home!

Everything was all taped off at Oval, police not even allowing walking on pavements etc -  diversion in place taking ppl up Prima Road then LH turn onto Brixton Rd.  Not a good diversion for HGVs who can barely make it round that corner. 

TfL saying 'an RTC' but no details.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 29, 2012)

thought i'd lost my keys on way home last night 
would have lost house key, bike lock key and locker key
found them hanging in the locker this morn tho so phew

glad it has been dry the last few days
really bright tho and dazzling


----------



## golightly (Nov 29, 2012)

Onket said:


> I know. I have no time for either.


 
I saw a cyclist and a van driver having 'words' this evening.  Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 29, 2012)

shouted "was it worth the extra second!?" after someone overtook me with a bus coming the other way so had to pull in, making me brake then pulled out to zoom another 20yds to pull in then zoomed again for about 10yds before pulling in to where they lived


----------



## golightly (Nov 29, 2012)

ddraig said:


> shouted "was it worth the extra second!?" after someone overtook me with a bus coming the other way so had to pull in, making me brake then pulled out to zoom another 20yds to pull in then zoomed again for about 10yds before pulling in to where they lived


 
Did you get an answer?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 29, 2012)

no! but they must've heard me


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 29, 2012)

My language has got much worse lately.
I never used to use the C word. I blame Urbanz...


----------



## hiccup (Nov 30, 2012)

Was a bit nippy in shorts this morning. Might have to dig out my leggings.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 30, 2012)

Shorts ?

I thought I was the hardy one around here.

Nippy, but no real guts to it, so I was glad that I wore my normal gloves and not the ski mitts with the slidey palms.
I'll have to get the needle and thread out this weekend and make those a viable option.
I'll do my brand new combats while I'm at it - the ones where I ripped the cuff in the chain when I was "just nipping across the site" ...


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm still in shorts. 
But I have moved from some cheap thin wool gloves to some proper wind proof ones to keep the icy wind out.

I wear other clothes too, not just gloves and shorts. That would be a bit keen.


----------



## plurker (Nov 30, 2012)

I changed from shorts to long thin tights yesterday for the ride home, but it was way too hot, so back in shorts today.  My legs don't get cold, too much movement in them, so have been in glove-liners and windproof gloves for a few days...

Today was filled with ppl who don't know how to clear or demist their windscreens.


----------



## ringo (Nov 30, 2012)

Last night turning right at the junction from Milkwood Road towards Brockwell Park some twat in a sanitary bin collection van swung his van across the lane at me and then started shouting at me that I had nearly got myself killed. Not sure what his point was, I was ahead of him, positioned on the left side of the correct lane, he just had to drive normally and observe that a cyclist was in front of him.

After sharing a few choice shouts and gesticulations he then decided to chase me all the way up Norwoood Road to Tulse Hill, and then up the hill towards my house. It's only because I live on a hidden private road on a bend that he missed where I turned off. By that time I was angry enough to have given him what he wanted but probably too tired to have managed it. The cunt.


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 30, 2012)

I've been gentlegreened!

I did a _por fuera desde dentro_ overtake on my Fireblade past a dawdling cyclist turning left on a roundabout. He caught up with me at the next set of traffic light and gave me the universal war cry of the distraught cyclist:

YOU'RE ON YOUTUBE!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 30, 2012)

ringo said:


> sanitary bin collection van


Company name ?
report him.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 30, 2012)

plurker said:


> Today was filled with ppl who don't know how to clear or demist their windscreens.



Ah, so that's why everyone was driving like a cunt this morning.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 30, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> I've been gentlegreened!
> 
> I did a _por fuera desde dentro_ overtake on my Fireblade past a dawdling cyclist turning left on a roundabout. He caught up with me at the next set of traffic light and gave me the universal war cry of the distraught cyclist:
> 
> YOU'RE ON YOUTUBE!


Undertaking on a roundabout ?
And he caught up with you .... 

Was your manoeuvre really necessary ?

I'm subscribed to a couple of Aussie cammers and it hasn't turned up yet.
Have you tried searching for your registration ?

----------------------------

The other evening I was dangerously and pointlessly overtaken by a car in the usual place ...then 200 yards further on I was illegally overtaken by a learner motorcyclist as I was positioned to turn right and indicating and doing at least 15MPH (again in the usual place). :- (NSFW Urban-style swearing on this one)



And to round it off, 10 minutes later I was undertaken by a car illegally using the bus lane.


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 30, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Undertaking on a roundabout ?
> And he caught up with you ....


 
The traffic lights are about 400m up the road from the roundabout and there is sometimes a 2-3 minute wait on red there.

He was turning left slowly from the far right hand side of the left lane of a dual carriage way. He'll be dead by Xmas if he keeps it up.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 30, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> He was turning left slowly from the far right hand side of the left lane of a dual carriage way. He'll be dead by Xmas if he keeps it up.


 Why didn't you say (in English) ?
Cyclist sounds like a complete idiot.

A trend I've encountered recently is cyclists (and apparently this is legal and encouraged in some quarters) riding in the gutter then turning right at a roundabout without moving position (or even indicating.)


----------



## ringo (Nov 30, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Company name ?
> report him.


 
A big hairy chap in one of these:







Can't be bothered to complain, I doubt I'll see him again.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 30, 2012)

ringo said:


> A big hairy chap in one of these:


 
Probably overcome by the lady-bin fumes.
I gag when they replace those at work.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 30, 2012)

A shocking example of pavement cycling on the way home as I was waiting for the lights to change :-
Two women had just walked into the shop he accelerated past.



If I hadn't been holding my bike at the time, I might have helped the little c*nt dismount.


----------



## stavros (Dec 1, 2012)

A decent 15 mile TT around lunchtime, the only drawback being a fuck-off big queue for a roundabout to get into Sainsburys. I undertook a few before reaching one woman with her (car's) arse blocking my route through. Walk and carry your shopping home you lazy bastards, or, even better, cycle.

I'll have to delay my ride tomorrow morning, as the forecast says -1 degrees for 9am here.


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 2, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> If I hadn't been holding my bike at the time, I might have helped the little c*nt dismount.


 
Of course you would.

I think we should have a forum whip round and buy you a set of these for Xmas:

http://kalecoauto.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14&products_id=55


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 2, 2012)

Perhaps I should have left in some of the preceding footage for context :-



Does this help ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 2, 2012)

Bloody hell.
Must have spent 2 1/2 hours working on my bike. 

I had to fit a new set of (pattern) pads in my rear Avid BB7 brake - took me ages bending springs and stuff .. and the wheel was still slowing down too much.
Then I came to check the tyre pressures and the valve flew across the garden, so had to take the rear wheel off to fit my spare tube - one with a patch  It may be time to try car valves.

But in the process I got to check the wheel bearing tightness - inconclusive - but once re-fitted and the brake tweaked one more time, it suddenly came together, so perhaps the wheel wasn't in 100 percent square.

I really am not a natural mechanic and I hate doing safety-critical stuff that I only have to tackle less than once a year...

I tried out my new cable cutters on a Wilkinson Hardware universal brake cable I bought yesterday (  at self), and am trying a different cable routing at the front. Hopefully I will have taken out all the cable stretch after a few days.

I realised that the rear gear cable won't wait till spring- but I have some proper housing so just need to source a half decent inner ...

Usually I do it Saturday morning and go out for a decent ride on Sunday to spot any snags, but it's bloody cold and I'm well below 100 percent still.


----------



## stavros (Dec 2, 2012)

Very short one this morning of only about 8 miles, as I had to wait for the frost to melt a bit but then get back for the MK-Wimbledon kick-off. It wasn't much, but I'd have felt very slack if I'd missed it out altogether.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 3, 2012)

Flipping disc brake was squeaking intermittently all the way in.
Serves me right for not at least going round the block on it yesterday.
Weird thing was it only seemed to happen when I pedalled, so perhaps the rear wheel is loose


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 3, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> It may be time to try car valves.


 
You usually have to drill the rim out to use a Schrader which of course weakens it. It is handy for commuter rigs though as you can inflate your shit at any garage.


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 3, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Flipping disc brake was squeaking intermittently all the way in.
> Serves me right for not at least going round the block on it yesterday.
> Weird thing was it only seemed to happen when I pedalled, so perhaps the rear wheel is loose


 
Is the disk true? Could your rear hub be fucked?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 3, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> You usually have to drill the rim out to use a Schrader which of course weakens it. It is handy for commuter rigs though as you can inflate your shit at any garage.


I'm pretty certain my EX221 rims have holes big enough - I use stepped valve nuts.
They're certainly strong enough. The alternative is to cough up £20 for a decent pump that I will probably never use because I buy pretty well unbustable Conti tyres.

Someone I go camping with has just bought a 26 inch wheel tourer - I didn't ask what sort of valves it had - I think it was prompted by the experience of touring on Bromptons last summer - luckily they had one spare tyre between them when one of them got shredded.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 3, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> Is the disk true? Could your rear hub be fucked?


I hope not after only about 3500 miles - but it was only after having them built that I read about Shimano XT hubs having sacrificed bearing size for other attributes That don't concern me.
One thing I found yesterday was a couple of loose spokes...
When I had a rim brake on the back, I never even got as far as re-greasing the hubs because the rim would wear out first and I'd buy a whole new wheel.
I hate the whole vagueness of mechanical things where you have to make a decision about how tight to do things up...


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 4, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I hate the whole vagueness of mechanical things where you have to make a decision about how tight to do things up...


 






Buy one.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 4, 2012)

Relatively uneventful.
I managed to adjust my rear brake so that it doesn't squeak when I pedal.
Helmet currently presses on a huge cyst on the back of my head. If it doesn't rupture soon, I'll have to stab it.


----------



## Onket (Dec 4, 2012)

Lovely.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 4, 2012)

Luckily, the cyst on my head fits between the ribs of my helmet.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 4, 2012)

So I'm not the only one.
When I fell off my bike the other year and had my head X-rayed, they said I had some sort of thing *inside* my head - but not to worry.


----------



## ringo (Dec 4, 2012)

Was getting very uncomfortable wearing jeans for my commute - too hot, heavy, horrible when damp etc. Finally bit the bullet and bought some proper lycra cycling jobs. Had the kids in stitches but once I got on the bike I realised why so many wear them. Very comfortable on a long ride and nice to get to work & not have to sit in damp jeans.


----------



## Onket (Dec 4, 2012)

Lycra is still a step too far for me. Will have to see how long I last!


----------



## plurker (Dec 4, 2012)

I can't ride in jeans and the like, I get too hot by far.  Lycra shorts (summer) / leggings (winter) under baggy shorts.


----------



## fredfelt (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't get people's distain of lycra - lycra louts, middle aged men in lycra etc.  It's practical and comfortable.  I wear it for running, rowing and also cycling as it does the job.  

Pointy shoes with massive heels, clothes which need ironing before you wear them, or just simply ties are beyond my understanding.  These are the silly clothes that serve little or no purpose.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't wear jeans at all - I find cotton combats just the ticket for half the year, with the shorts version the other 6 months.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't currently have the figure for Lycra.
* waits expectantly for the obligatory photo of the little fat guy in blue Lycra*
In terms of comfort, I have a Brooks saddle and wear two pairs of pants.


----------



## ringo (Dec 4, 2012)

Onket said:


> Lycra is still a step too far for me. Will have to see how long I last!


 
I was alright for a shorter commute but once that got longer it became very uncormfortable not to.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 4, 2012)

Two idiotic overtakes in the usual two places on either side of a hospital.



With a view to dealing with some of this idiocy, I'm currently trying to choose suitably bright indicators to fit either side of my rear basket. I suspect a lot of the cheap ones will be a waste of money - and the branded ones are too expensive - so I may well have to order some amber LEDs and assemble my own.

Meanwhile I've ordered my new directable high beam - which *claims* to be 12 watts of genuine Cree - so nudging the performance of a Magicshine while being compatible with my existing 12 volt electrics.
It's supposed to be dimmable so should be tolerant of a dying battery.



http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007N5DJ8A/ref=pe_217191_31005151_dp_1

It will be interesting to see if an apparently UK-based supplier - using Amazon - would have the gall to lie like the suppliers of my current "9 watt" lamps do.

If it's the real deal, I suppose I may have to upgrade my dipped beam too ...
I'll definitely need to order a new battery or I'll be charging it every night instead of every other night.
When I hit my flash button, that will be 28 watts in total of LED lighting up front in addition to my dipped beam.


----------



## fredfelt (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm going to treat myself to one of these to help get on time to my appointments






Simply screw into your stem to fit!  Very cool.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 5, 2012)

I may have to think about that once I've got my lighting control box off the steerer stem...

That damned TV programme could be having an effect already.
My morning commutes are usually uneventful, but today I was tail-gated up two local streets (unfortunately I didn't catch the lecture about "cyclists" the second rat-running idiot was giving me as I slowed to accommodate the proximity he seemed to prefer) - I confess that as our ways diverged, I shouted "And I don't pay "road tax" (sic) either !"

Then another thug in an Audiesque car rushed around a corner by the primary school with the Banksyesque Zebra crossings and the handmade "please slow down" signs ... expecting me to smear myself into parked cars so I shouted |"Slow Down !"
.. and 50 yards further on I heard an invitation to indulge in physical violence - presumably from the same arsehole - or perhaps the passenger as the driver's window was closed.


----------



## girasol (Dec 5, 2012)

fredfelt said:


> I don't get people's distain of lycra - lycra louts, middle aged men in lycra etc. It's practical and comfortable. I wear it for running, rowing and also cycling as it does the job.
> 
> Pointy shoes with massive heels, clothes which need ironing before you wear them, or just simply ties are beyond my understanding. These are the silly clothes that serve little or no purpose.


 
For me it's the tightness of it, feels like people would stare at my arse more if I wore lycra. Not comfortable with that (have worn lycra occasionally in the past). So I opt for the next best thing:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ronhill-Wom..._1_4?s=clothing&ie=UTF8&qid=1354703879&sr=1-4

when it's really cold I wear lycra trousers underneath those  In the summer they are very airy.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 5, 2012)

slipped off pedal and landed on set awkwardly whilst turning right at major junction in traffic!
ouch
also got 3 vans to put on their hazards whilst driving through pedestrian areas, had a nice interaction with one who asked me why i'd gone in front of his van and my reason was he didn't indicate so couldn't tell which way he was going


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 5, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Then another thug in an Audiesque car rushed...


 
It's a fucking Toyota Avensis!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 5, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> It's a fucking Toyota Avensis!


They all look the same to me - I bet he wishes it _*was*_ an Audi ... 

The best mistake I made was mistaking a Mondeo for a Jag in one of my videos.


----------



## fredfelt (Dec 5, 2012)

girasol said:


> For me it's the tightness of it, feels like people would stare at my arse more if I wore lycra. Not comfortable with that (have worn lycra occasionally in the past). So I opt for the next best thing:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ronhill-Wom..._1_4?s=clothing&ie=UTF8&qid=1354703879&sr=1-4
> 
> when it's really cold I wear lycra trousers underneath those  In the summer they are very airy.


 
Funnily enough that's what I often leave the house wearing.  Leggings and some joggers over the top for extra warmth.  I rarely wear lycra with the padded 'nappies' - unless I'm heading out on a long ride for the sake of going for a ride, if you know what I mean.

I think there's little risk of people staring at my arse - especially if I'm wearing lycra!


----------



## ringo (Dec 5, 2012)

For once I looked at the snow and thought fuckit and got the train.


----------



## Onket (Dec 5, 2012)

ddraig said:


> slipped off pedal and landed on set awkwardly whilst turning right at major junction



ouch!

Done that many a time.


----------



## lighterthief (Dec 5, 2012)

Snowy, dark, -7c this morning.  Wrapped up well and it was lovely.  Loads of space in the cycle shed at work


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 5, 2012)

I think i've developed raymounds disease in my toes as well as fingers now


----------



## ddraig (Dec 5, 2012)

is it not rainoids? (sp)


----------



## girasol (Dec 5, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> I think i've developed raymounds disease in my toes as well as fingers now


 
What's that? My toes were numb and tingly for most of the evening yesterday. I wore two pairs of socks when I was out as well!


----------



## girasol (Dec 5, 2012)

lighterthief said:


> Snowy, dark, -7c this morning. Wrapped up well and it was lovely. Loads of space in the cycle shed at work


 
yeah, same here, hardly any bikes in our shed   We are HARDCORE!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 5, 2012)

lighterthief said:


> Loads of space in the cycle shed at work


Not in ours yet. 
I blame "Cycling City" and  Wiggo.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 5, 2012)

girasol said:


> What's that? My toes were numb and tingly for most of the evening yesterday. I wore two pairs of socks when I was out as well!


 
It's some blood circulation problem - when your fingers/toes go white, then blue and are numb and quite painful


----------



## plurker (Dec 5, 2012)

Raynaud's.  Seems to have a high incidence of sufferers who can't spell their own affliction 

Had to put thin glove liners in this morning, new Endura windproof gloves weren't quite warm enough without! Other than that uneventful, luckily managed to draft a van all the way down King's Ave, and then an ambulance (not on a call) along Kennington Road, tis definitely the weather for drafting - get out of that wind!


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 5, 2012)

well i call it Raymond, it's easier to remember - it's all his fault! Plus i'm rubbish at spelling anyway


----------



## chriswill (Dec 5, 2012)

The new commuting machine. Overkill, maybe. Joyous, certainly!

Setting pb's on strava even in the frost


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 5, 2012)

You'll be dodging puddles and cleaning it every night !
(No way would you ride that in the winter if you had my commute.  )
Are you going to coat it in protective wax ?


----------



## chriswill (Dec 5, 2012)

I dodge puddles and clean the other two incessantly already. 1 more will make no difference. What would I be coating it for?


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 5, 2012)

A day spent in a stuffy, riddiculously over-heated office meant I barely felt the cold atall on my cycle ride home


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 5, 2012)

*End of an era.*

After about 7 years, with my lighting configuration fairly stable, and having finally replaced the jubilee clips with a proper lighting bracket, the comedy switch box has to go.  The only issue is what material to use. As I figured last time I started ordering switches, I'm going to have to split them with the rear light switches on the left of the stem and the front light switches on the right.

I've been spurred on partly because I may now have a source of even brighter lights and now need to incorporate indicators, and also because I've just discovered some rather sexy illuminated toggle switches :-


----------



## girasol (Dec 6, 2012)

OMFG gentlegreen, the wiring on your bike never ceases to amaze me


----------



## girasol (Dec 6, 2012)

fredfelt said:


> I think there's little risk of people staring at my arse - especially if I'm wearing lycra!


 
People will stare at your arse if you wear lycra no matter what your arse looks like. It's like a reflex, it can't be helped. In the same way people can't help looking at cleavages, or muscly arms, or arse cracks, or dangly bollocks peeping through loose shorts...   well, you get the idea...


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 6, 2012)

girasol said:


> OMFG gentlegreen, the wiring on your bike never ceases to amaze me


 
I am reminded of the work of the late Captain Maurice Seddon, Royal Signal Corp (Retd.)


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I hadn't realised he'd died. 
I confess I have found inspiration from him in the past.

The "12 watt" triple LED lamp was of course bogus - identical to the lamps that were "9 watts" when I bought them and "6 watts" when I first saw them advertised. They take about half an amp at about 12 volts.

I'm in the process of writing my negative review. "Cree" my arse.... supplier based in Birmingham - I suspect it will make a difference being sold through Amazon and based in Birmingham.

Decent enough lamps. I'll have to start using my spares in my house - though I wonder how long they'll last indoors - they run very hot.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Dec 6, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> The "12 watt" triple LED lamp was of course bogus - identical to the lamps that were "9 watts" when I bought them and "6 watts" when I first saw them advertised. They take about half an amp at about 12 volts.
> 
> I'm in the process of writing my negative review. "Cree" my arse.... supplier based in Birmingham - I suspect it will make a difference being sold through Amazon and based in Birmingham.
> Decent enough lamps. I'll have to start using my spares in my house - though I wonder how long they'll last indoors - they run very hot.


 
There's lots of fakes in the commodity electronics world, especially on eBay and Alibaba. Take particular care with 18650 LiIon cells, as if those go wrong you'll regret it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 6, 2012)

ExtraRefined said:


> There's lots of fakes in the commodity electronics world, especially on eBay and Alibaba. Take particular care with 18650 LiIon cells, as if those go wrong you'll regret it.


 Bang ?


----------



## ExtraRefined (Dec 6, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Bang ?


 
Indeedy, I'll try and get the pics of what happened to my mate's house from some misbehaving 18650s.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm paranoid about batteries - I keep all mine together - I take almost as much care as I do with gas canisters and lighters.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Well, I've started stirring it up with Amazon about the huge quantity of disgustingly hyped LED products they sell.
By all accounts the Birmingham Address could have little meaning as Amazon handle the warehousing and dispatch.

The Warm Light Company Ltd.
One Victoria Square
Birmingham
West Midlands
B1 1BD
They've ignore two emails I sent using my professional email account.

I've been getting pissed off about the LED lighting bullshit for a long time and the Amazon connection may allow me to stir it up.
The two Chinese Ebay sellers tried to bribe me to remove my negative review.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 6, 2012)

It had to happen eventually ...

I upset one of my younger colleagues today. He mentioned he'd seen me on the way home Wednesday night so I was able to find him on my video - he passed me well, but I'm so angry about the dangerous overtaking along that road I questioned his driving skills... I would never overtake along there. He reacted almost as if I'd slapped his car. (drivers don't like that).

I pointed him towards my sweary videos  - another young colleague hasn't treated me the same since he saw them ....

I'm pissed off about being infantilised by dint of being an adult on a bike.
I could easily be the same age as his dad and I actively research and discuss transport issues whereas he thought overtaking was something you do as a matter of course. I suggested he save that for motorway driving.

I really must get organised to do an advanced driving test one day - I meant to do something about it when I actually owned a car.

Doing the IAM's advanced *cycling* course is an option though.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 6, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> It had to happen eventually ...
> 
> I upset one of my younger colleagues today. He mentioned he'd seen me on the way home Wednesday night so I was able to find him on my video - he passed me well, but I'm so angry about the dangerous overtaking along that road I questioned his driving skills... I would never overtake along there. He reacted almost as if I'd slapped his car. (drivers don't like that).
> 
> ...


so you're pissed off with him for overtaking you, even though he did it well?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 6, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> so you're pissed off with him for overtaking you, even though he did it well?


You have to see it in context.
I'm somewhat over-sensitive because of all the thugs who try to take my indicating right arm off.
It's a 100 yards or so of road where I would never overtake anyone doing 15MPH - certainly not in poor conditions.

This was in better conditions and by no means the worst instance :-



And bear in mind that there's often a tail-gater who thought better of it at the last moment so I have to try to make the right turn without slowing down.
Cars are routinely "surprised" by others coming towards them around the blind bend.

I won't link to the actual video because I promised him I wouldn't.


----------



## Onket (Dec 7, 2012)

Not anywhere near as cold this morning.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 7, 2012)

I breathed a hefty sigh of relief - nearly the perfect storm - rain followed by freezing, but it's several degrees above.


----------



## lighterthief (Dec 7, 2012)

-11 today.  I think this is the coldest weather I have cycled in so far in Oslo, but it's perfectly fine with some thermals - it's a very dry cold.  Helps to have nice hot showers waiting at work (and a sauna too!)


----------



## ringo (Dec 7, 2012)

chriswill said:


> The new commuting machine. Overkill, maybe. Joyous, certainly!
> 
> Setting pb's on strava even in the frost


 
Very nice. Waiting on Ribble to build my new 105 carbon job, hoping to have it for Xmas. I have never cleaned by Cannondale BB in 3 years, not sure I'll clean this one either


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 7, 2012)

> Dear *****,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us.
> 
> ...


Not on the cheap side ?
Genuine Philips lamps are over £20.

Good to know I might simply be able to fit an uprated driver - I thought the inductors and transistors looked a bit small.

The box claims the lamp is the equivalent of 80 watts of Halogen !

I'm pursuing this with Amazon, and will be trying trading standards, perhaps even writing to an MP or two. If they can ban the manufacture and sale of incandescent bulbs, how can they tolerate this ?


----------



## hiccup (Dec 7, 2012)

Pumped up my tyres this morning. Always surprised what a difference it makes.


----------



## girasol (Dec 7, 2012)

Just dropped the bike for a much needed service, and I'm getting a new chain/cassette put in


----------



## plurker (Dec 7, 2012)

Worrying moment this morning as I had to put the brake on hard as the lights changed, only to find I'd got no brake on the front at all. Lever had no resistance, so feels like the hydraulic fluid has leaked out somehow.  Booked in for check-over on Monday, 16 miles to ride more carefully than usual before then....


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 7, 2012)

hiccup said:


> Pumped up my tyres this morning. Always surprised what a difference it makes.


It's the sort of thing that creeps up on you ....

I wish I had that as an excuse.
I'm terrible in the morning at the moment - perhaps I should take a calculated sugar hit an hour before I leave - but it would be a cultural change not to wait until 9am for breakfast ...


----------



## Crispy (Dec 7, 2012)

You ride before breakfast? Have a glass of fruit juice at least


----------



## ddraig (Dec 7, 2012)

fucks me up if i don't have anything and only do just over 2 miles
i have a banana


----------



## ddraig (Dec 7, 2012)

very wet and dangerous with all the xmas shoppers last night and i went about 5/6ft further than i wanted to at one point 
bad brakes and slackness on my part so bike is in for service today, all new cables and pads etc - approx £60
had to be done!

then took ages to get to work via walk bus train combo


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 7, 2012)

Mine's about 4 miles - with a decent hill and a sprint finish.
I probably ought to try an experiment or two - but I hate gulping down food purely as fuel - I might end up getting a road bike. !
In my case my quick and easy choice is usually oats and boiling water with brown sugar - though I could try apple juice ...

I leave at 8, so I would presumably have to eat the porridge at 7 - whih is roughly the time I clean my teeth .. and therein lies another issue. Having eschewed mint, I've finally got into fennel - though that's a bit like the Pernod I'll have a sip of to clean my palate ....


----------



## ddraig (Dec 7, 2012)

call from the bike shop!
derailer (sp?) seized so can leave with 2 gears or get new part and fixed for £20!
rather have it all working and serves me right for not having regular services


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 7, 2012)

ddraig said:


> call from the bike shop!
> derailer (sp?) seized so can leave with 2 gears or get new part and fixed for £20!
> rather have it all working and serves me right for not having regular services


Front changer ?
I struggle to make mine last more than 2 years in spite of near-weekly cleaning and lubing.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 7, 2012)

Breakfast is over rated. 
Sometimes I cycle to work, then home again in the evening with out eating anything, that day


----------



## ddraig (Dec 7, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Front changer ?
> I struggle to make mine last more than 2 years in spite of near-weekly cleaning and lubing.


 yeah, not changed it in 3years and certainly not cleaned it!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 7, 2012)

ddraig said:


> yeah, not changed it in 3years and certainly not cleaned it!


You've done very well.
I suspect you mostly ride on clean roads and have full front mudguards ?
I need to get another one ready, it's getting to be a challenge to get all three gears and not have the chain rub more than it should.
I was thinking of trying Shimano instead or SRAM.
I really must try making an inner-tube "boot" like I planned to last time.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 7, 2012)

Suprisingly icy.  Then surprisingly slippy.  Then surprisingly hurty. Ouch.


----------



## chriswill (Dec 7, 2012)

I





Blagsta said:


> Suprisingly icy. Then surprisingly slippy. Then surprisingly hurty. Ouch.


I came a cropper on the ice last weekend. 

Not fun :-/


----------



## ddraig (Dec 7, 2012)

nasty! done it a couple of times but not this year yet touch wood!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 7, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> You've done very well.
> I suspect you mostly ride on clean roads and have full front mudguards ?
> I need to get another one ready, it's getting to be a challenge to get all three gears and not have the chain rub more than it should.
> I was thinking of trying Shimano instead or SRAM.
> I really must try making an inner-tube "boot" like I planned to last time.


yeah mostly clean roads but no mudguards for about 90% of the time as i didn't get them then they were shit and broke so not got atm
thing is i don't really change gears much at all and then only 1 up or down


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 10, 2012)

Remarkably civilised ride in this morning - still far too many unpleasant LED lights on the railway path, but none of the criminally bright ones - I suppose on average about as annoying as those horrible jangly headlights they fit in some cars nowadays.
And my interactions with the motoring public were suspiciously good-natured - people taking their turn in narrow streets - with acknowledgement - culminating with me being waited-for and flashed-through by a van - but it was a camper - so the driver was probably a hippie.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 10, 2012)

I was baking hot on my commute this morning. I need to wear less layers.
Love this weather for cycling


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 10, 2012)

Driving in London this morning, instead of cycling. It was surprisingly easy and smooth. Until there was an accident and a road was closed - then it all seemed to grind to a halt. The only benefit of driving seems to be the warmth


----------



## ringo (Dec 10, 2012)

No way I'd leave the house without food. I need a bowl of muesli with seeds & raisins to get me the 8 miles to work, and then toast when I get there.

Great weather for cycling today, not so cold as to bite at your extremeties but just right to get some speed up without overheating. I could have sailed past work and just carried on for a couple of hours.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 10, 2012)

ringo said:


> No way I'd leave the house without food. I need a bowl of muesli with seeds & raisins to get me the 8 miles to work, and then toast when I get there.


How long before you set off do you eat the muesli ?


----------



## ringo (Dec 10, 2012)

Only 5 or 10 minutes, sometimes straight after if I'm running late, never causes me any problems.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 10, 2012)

If you're worried about indigestion, GG, then just have something to give you a burst of energy. Work out roughly how many calories your ride burns, and eat that in simple carbs/sugar 10-15m before you set out.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm bothered mostly about eating when I'm not ready to eat and forgoing my 9am breakfast in order to get in 100Kcals - 25 minutes' cycling.


----------



## plurker (Dec 10, 2012)

ringo said:


> I need a bowl of muesli with seeds & raisins to get me the 8 miles to work, and then toast when I get there.


 
 You ride the same bike as me, wear the same gloves as me, _and_ eat the same food as me?


----------



## ringo (Dec 10, 2012)

plurker said:


> You ride the same bike as me, wear the same gloves as me, _and_ eat the same food as me?


 
No we're completely different - you went for the VW Camper but I had a Beetle


----------



## girasol (Dec 10, 2012)

Got bike back from service, and it was like riding a different bike! I'm £140 lighter though, new back wheel, new back brakes, new cables, new cassette/chain/derailleur... Looking forward to commute tomorrow.  I asked for a more expensive chain and the gear changing is smoooooooth! 

On the subject of food, I cycle to work on an almost empty stomach (apart from a drinking yogurt), I don't feel hungry until lunchtime most days - although I have something light mid-morning - so not point in force feeding myself.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 10, 2012)

If I ride my bike before breakfast, I end up feeling utterly drained after a couple of miles. Weird how it's so different for other people


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 10, 2012)

I think it's more what your body gets used to really. I used to have a massive bowl of porridge before cycling to work (seriously massive), with nuts and banana and prunes and stuff in. Then the days I didn't have this, I'd nearly pass out with hunger and lack of energy by the time i got to work. For various reasons, I had to give up the porridge a few months ago and now all i have is a bit of bannana and a bit of yoghurt (practically nothing really). The first week it was quite tough, but now I'm so used to it, I feel totally fine and far less sluggish.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm certainly much faster on the way home - though the terrain's different - but on a good day I'll cover the 5.5 miles home in about the same time as the 3.9 miles to work.

I should be able to manage to drink some apple juice half an hour before I set out.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 10, 2012)

Usual lawlessness in the bus lane.
Not only illegally blocking it, but facing the wrong direction and exiting in front of any cyclist daring to use it.
(at the start as I'm arranging myself in the ASL, you hear me explaining to the driver behind why I won't be using the bus lane)


----------



## a_chap (Dec 10, 2012)

Still recovering after yesterday's 125 mile ride.

Cold, dark, icy. Then sunny but icy. Then dark and icy again.

Jesus but December days are short 

All with a stiff head wind and occasional rain too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 11, 2012)

How annoying.
Would have been a perfectly pleasant ride in - but for my fingers.
The other day when it was cold, they never actually froze and they started thawing out half way, today they got worse all the way and started thawing just as I got to work. 
Totally porous MTB shoes not quite as bad as feared in terms of toes - but then I'm wearing 3 pairs of socks.
Swigged a couple of hundred mls of apple juice half an hour before I left - jury's out so far, but do feel a bit buzzy - perhaps I'll take it earlier tomorrow.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 11, 2012)

Perfect weather for it, apart from my toes


----------



## Private Storm (Dec 11, 2012)

Agreed, nice weather for it, but was a little cagey about the more frosty bits actually being more icey bits. Toes were fine. Fingers less so.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 11, 2012)

Must have been just the right combo of rain followed by dry air, so I didn't encounter anything worrying - even on the ungritted railway path.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 11, 2012)

still in shorts...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 11, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> still in shorts...


----------



## plurker (Dec 11, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> still in shorts...


Hardcore. I've been in longs on the occasional day over the past 2 weeks. Merino top today was too much though, I was way too hot. 
Got all new brakes on the rear yesterday, Shimano Deore set-up, so thankfully confident I can now stop when required. Great ride in this monring, sadly going to have to take the train the next 2 days as I'm starting a new job so need to suss out what the score is...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 11, 2012)

plurker said:


> Merino top today was too much though, I was way too hot.


Probably helped save your fingers though ?
I probably should have worn an extra layer this morning - I was barely damp when I arrived.


----------



## plurker (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't wear tops on my fingers 
Thin windproof glove with a silk liner is more than enough...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 11, 2012)

I meant that by keeping your core temp up, the body won't automatically cut off the blood supply to your extremities.
I think I'm finding an improvement because I'm now wearing a jacket that I'd always considered much too warm - even in winter.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 11, 2012)

cold toes, cold fingers  Baking hot rest of me 

Took me 30 minutes to feel my toes again once i arrived at work. I had to jump up and down and stomp around like a maniac in the toilets


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 11, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> cold toes, cold fingers  Baking hot rest of me
> 
> Took me 30 minutes to feel my toes again once i arrived at work. I had to jump up and down and stomp around like a maniac in the toilets


from now till march


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 11, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> from now till march


 
As long as it doesn't rain, I don't mind too much. It's cold but it's beautiful. Look how sunny it is now  My christmas list consists pretty much entirely on cold weather cycling clothes so once I've got my fingers and toes sorted, I'll be quite happy.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 11, 2012)

Down here in the humid South West, it's only the odd few weeks in Dec/ Jan.
Come February we're into "false spring" territory.
It's cycling in the dark that gets me down, so By March it's "spring" in my book.


----------



## plurker (Dec 11, 2012)

@hellsbells If you don't already, I'd recommend wearign some windproof/waterproof overshoes.  I wear 'Endura Road' ones that were about £22. They keep my feet really warm.


----------



## girasol (Dec 11, 2012)

It's amusing and amazing how different people react to the cold weather.  So there I was wearing my ear protection/balaclava/thick gloves/two socks/two trousers combo and this guy in shorts and t-shirt pulls up next to me 

I really couldn't cope without covering my ears and neck though, but lots of people out there don't.  Always impresses me that!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm moderately tolerant of the cold. It's about the only advantage of being fat - but I won't be in shorts until May.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 11, 2012)

met weather says -3 at 9am tomorow morning


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 11, 2012)

Out of interest & curiousity, what is the coldest & hottest temperatures you've ever cycled in?

Mine aren't particularly extreme - probably about 40 degrees in Poland (but going up some mental hills - so VERY hard work!), and maybe minus 6 or so in England a few years back.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 11, 2012)

I motor-cycled in minus quite a lot back in the 80s - I'm sure they said -14.
I had a frosty beard.


----------



## lighterthief (Dec 11, 2012)

-12 this morning in Oslo.  It can get colder, but I've not actually cycled through a full winter yet.


----------



## lighterthief (Dec 11, 2012)

Hottest would be in Provence, a 50 miler around the Luberon hills in the height of summer without taking (very stupidly) any water or food.  Low to mid 30s I guess?  I was certainly a state when I staggered through the door


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 11, 2012)

Iced water in my bottle. 
I was glad I had fog lights this evening.

I swear I was being flashed-at by the following car as I made to turn right with my right hand outstretched. They really don't have a clue, these motons.

One car in the bus lane, with a traffic warden in attendance. I shouted "Well done ! - give it a ticket on me !" as I passed.

Only two idiots on the railway path without lights, and none bright enough to deserve more than a flash from my high beam.
Then when nearly home a comedy car driving on sides plus front fog lights - one tail and possibly two out of three brake lights.
When I pulled up alongside at the junction to point out what I'm sure he already knew, I'm fairly sure he initially mistook me for a copper.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 11, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> Out of interest & curiousity, what is the coldest & hottest temperatures you've ever cycled in?


 
A 200km ride in February last year never got above freezing all day. At night the temperature plumetted and was -7C when I got home. The beard I had at the time was solid ice. Took over an hour to defrost it properly.

The hottest (long) ride was Paris Brest Paris in 1999. Mid 30s and constant sun for three days including four nights when it never seemed to cool down much. Hugely sunburned by the end and dehydrated for most of it.

Oh what fun.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2012)

internet says it was -4C this morning, which sounds about right.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 12, 2012)

My water-bottle was significantly blocked with ice by the time I got to work - half an hour.
I started off with my slippery ski mitts - considered swapping half way, but decided against it - nothing very technical on the way in requiring precision gear-changing or braking - though predictably the roads were pretty busy and I had to filter for a bit - who *are* the extra people who get in their cars in bad weather ? - cyclists ?
I'm growing my beard until after Xmas.

I probably should have worn an extra layer - I wasn't nearly sweaty enough when I arrived.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2012)

Why would you want to sweat? It's cold, so you don't need the cooling effect.
I wore tracksuit bottoms, a breathable long sleeve cycling jersey and a fleece jacket. Only fingers and toes cold, the rest a good stable temperature. No sweat.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 12, 2012)

A little chilly this morning, but really not that bad. Despite the temperature supposedly being lower than yesterday, my fingers and toes barely felt it today.  It's wind I hate. I can cope with cold.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 12, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Why would you want to sweat? It's cold, so you don't need the cooling effect.


I'm getting the impression that though I may feel perfectly comfortable, I'm losing core heat.
The big annoyance is having to wear unwieldy gloves that actually constitute a hazard.
The sweat presumably isn't an issue unless you're on a longer ride and especially if you stop pedalling.
In autumn / late winter if I go for a ride, I'll actually strip off and replace my tee shirt at the half way point.
Of course what I really need is several merino base layers but that's a big investment while there's a chance I might lose some weight.


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 12, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> The big annoyance is having to wear unwieldy gloves that actually constitute a hazard.


 
Get some of these.

http://www.amegrips.com/mountainbikeheated/heated-mtb-ergo-tri


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 12, 2012)

£100 heated grips is going a bit far - surely heated gloves would be the way to go .. I'd have to do the sums.

Temperature pretty good on the way home so no finger problems in normal gloves.

The railway path is really thinning out now - and a disproportionate number of idiots have packed up - vanishingly small numbers of ninjas, no insane lights.
It's the ninja *pedestrians* who are giving me the most grief. I've had to brake for 3 wandering dogs over the past 7 days - in the dark FFS !


----------



## Private Storm (Dec 12, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> ..vanishingly small numbers of ninjas..


 
It's happening all over the place 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-20135674


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 13, 2012)

Today's focus was on feet.

Not much ice on the neighbours' cars, so I didn't go for the extra tee shirt.
I have a bit of *portage* half way, so I swapped into my proper gloves and I got to work with my fingers working well in spite of being stuck in traffic for a bit.
But my feet copped it slightly today - made me wonder if I would have got better or worse after breakfast and another 10 miles ... I had my apple juice about 45 minutes before I left.


----------



## ringo (Dec 13, 2012)

Loving my neoprene overshoes, no more frozen toes. Bit cold for the windproof gloves, but soon warmed up.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 13, 2012)

back on it after a couple of days away in the 'dam
loved watching all the bikes over there and the way cars stop for them routinely

cold but dry today and my bike is working properly!  worth the £80
just got to remember my brakes work and not to hammer them too hard now


----------



## han (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm ashamed to say that despite being an all-weather cyclist, this week I've got the tube in.
Our house is freezing (the heating doesn't come on in the morning cos it's crap, you have to switch it on manually), and when I saw that the temp outside was -2 I couldn't face it.

I miss it already though. I'm going to cycle in next week. I love cycling in the freezing weather, wrapped up with a balaclava, hat and gloves. If you've got all the right gear (a couple of thin layers) it's great. Must stop being such a wimp when I've just woken up.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 13, 2012)

Plonked myself in the ASL, car pulls up behind me - saw it was a taxi - also unable to use the bus lane.
Lights turn green, I pull away and the bastard undertakes me in the clear bit of bus lane before the illegally parked car - then another psycho tries to follow him.



I left in the bit further on where I tell off this elderly chap riding a Raleigh shopper on the pavement, because in retrospect I wouldn't suggest anyone rides on that stretch of road the way it currently is.

Time for me to contact my MP / councillor - once I've bleeped out the swearing ...


----------



## hiccup (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice little video on the benefits of reflective clothing :

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/blog/2012/12/to-see-ourselves-as-others-see-us/


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 14, 2012)

I really need to make an effort - though I'm torn between making it obvious I'm a cyclist and being mistaken for a motor vehicle / copper ...
Actually once I've found the right supplier, I'm treating myself to a Sam Browne and some wrist straps - though ideally you want a reflective stripe the whole length of your arm.

I've just ordered a set of indicators :-



I may well have to upgrade the rear ones, but it's a start ...


----------



## ddraig (Dec 14, 2012)

very wet!! 
thought i was doing ok all wrapped up and then went through a deepish puddle and soaked one of my feet
still drying off now


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 14, 2012)

Only one proper idiot on the way home - on the railway path - dark clothes, no lights,  hand-held phone, - I bet he rode on the pavement at the city end.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 14, 2012)

felt SO mild cycling home tonight


----------



## han (Dec 14, 2012)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> I really need to make an effort - though I'm torn between making it obvious I'm a cyclist and being mistaken for a motor vehicle / copper ...
> Actually once I've found the right supplier, I'm treating myself to a Sam Browne and some wrist straps - though ideally you want a reflective stripe the whole length of your arm.
> 
> I've just ordered a set of indicators :-
> ...



What's a Sam Brown, and, where do you get those indicators? They look ace.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 15, 2012)

A Sam Browne is a military-style reflective stripe thingy - you never see people wearing them these days, but police motorcyclists used to wear them. I'm not sure if I'd stop wearing my flappy £1.99 waistcoat, but at least the strap might stop it flapping about.

The indicators are cheap Chinese tat - illegal on a motorcycle. £25 delivered with a flasher relay.
I ordered them via Amazon. You need a different kind of relay for low power LEDs - I'm looking for a suitable handlebar switch now. Hopefully the flasher would handle it if I have to double-up on the back of the bike....

In practice, all I need is one feck off one on the back right for one particular right turn I make on a nightly basis where I encounter either the most moronic drivers in Bristol, or just straight-forward fascist cunts who actually believe that cyclists should wait in the gutter and cross like a pedestrian.
I swear I was being flashed-at from behind the other evening as I was waiting to make that turn.
The only variant I have yet to experience is being shunted from behind, of misuse of a horn. (something I will be re-fitting too - perhaps my swearing doesn't penetrate their air-conditioned cages.


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 15, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Plonked myself in the ASL, car pulls up behind me - saw it was a taxi - also unable to use the bus lane.
> Lights turn green, I pull away and the bastard undertakes me in the clear bit of bus lane before the illegally parked car - then another psycho tries to follow him.


 
The impotent and increasingly angry shouts of "No!" are funny.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 15, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> The impotent and increasingly angry shouts of "No!" are funny.


The Jag driver eventually gave up. (I say Jag, but last time I did, it turned out to be a Mondeo)


----------



## Onket (Dec 15, 2012)

Stop making wild guesses, then.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> Stop making wild guesses, then.


You what ? 

Quite frankly they all look the same to me - fucking cunt in a big car.


----------



## Onket (Dec 15, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> You what ?
> 
> Quite frankly they all look the same to me - fucking cunt in a big car.



My point exactly.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> My point exactly.


Sorry.
I keep forgetting my commute is very nearly a walk in the park compared to yours - but why mention something so irrelevant ?


----------



## Onket (Dec 15, 2012)

It's not a competition.

All car drivers aren't 'fucking cunts'.

It's entirely relevant.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> It's not a competition.
> 
> All car drivers aren't 'fucking cunts'.
> 
> It's entirely relevant.


Tell me those two weren't - the taxi and the Mondeo/Jag whatever ...

"Competition" ?


----------



## Onket (Dec 15, 2012)

You were sarcasticly saying your commute is nothing compared to mine. My response- It's not a competition.

You said all car drivers look the same to you- a cunt in a big car. I'm reminding you (again) that they aren't.


----------



## fredfelt (Dec 15, 2012)

I rarely leave my house without taking my bike. Today was different - however it took me a while to notice that out of habit I still turned up my right trouser leg!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 15, 2012)

I have no shame this time of year. I used to always have my combats tucked into heavy walking socks, but I ruined the elastic, so I now wear 3 pairs of thin ankle socks and I've taken to making trouser-clips out of holey socks that end up being effectively ankle-warmers.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 15, 2012)

i thought i was the only one who did this  I think they look way less sad than those illuminous trouser clips


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 15, 2012)

The handy thing is I can leave them on my legs once I get to work


----------



## The Boy (Dec 15, 2012)

Moved house a couple of days ago, and picked up the last our our stuff today - including my bike.  

First time I've ridden it outside since we moved to Manchester.  One hour walk back to the old place, ten minutes cycle home.  Did half the ride on the cycle/foot path that runs along the back of my old house and encountered three ninja cyclists, one of whom I didn't even notice until I'd nearly passed him .  

Still, I'd forgotten how much fun it is.  And how assertive you need to be with cagers drivers.  Particularly the driver of the Fingland's bus on the number 42 bus route.  Cunt that he was.


----------



## plurker (Dec 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> You said all car drivers look the same to you- a cunt in a big car. I'm reminding you (again) that they aren't.


 
Indeed. I drive a Mk1 Golf, big it ain't...


----------



## stavros (Dec 15, 2012)

I went out about 2pm today, not for very long because it was threatening to get dark by the time I'd finished, but finally got to do the route I failed at a few weeks ago because the road was flooded. I kept an excellent tempo for the 5.5 miles on a nice quite main road, and then tackled one of those horrible drag climbs which I hate pretty well.


----------



## stavros (Dec 16, 2012)

I didn't study my proposed route enough beforehand today, so I ended up taking a wrong turning. However, it wasn't all bad, because I found what I think is South Derbyshire's only hill of any note (and even then, it wasn't that long).


----------



## plurker (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm having to wear an ECG monitor for 24 hours to measure my heart rate, so absolutely legged it in order to give the doctors something to think about when they see the results 
Sadly passed a motorbike fatal on the Clapham Road, RIP rider....


----------



## ddraig (Dec 18, 2012)

lost my rag with a van driver who pulled in way too early
he wound his window down but i could tell he realised he was in the wrong


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 18, 2012)

The light-less idiots are creeping back onto the path with the improvement in the weather.
Today I came home by a different route as I couldn't face losing it again with the bus-lane parkers.
Only another few commutes before 2 weeks off , so I'll see how I feel after Xmas.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 19, 2012)

Bloody chain came off and wrapped itself around the pedal at an inopportune moment when I was "negotiating" some traffic-calming with a white van man - brain distracted and tried to change up to the 48 tooth sprocket too early - then I forgot to wet my hands so I have lube on them. 

Mild weather so bloody ninjas back out in force. The roads were a bit clogged and the cagers seem particularly fractious at the moment. There was a chopper over the M32 so doubtless the butterfly effect was in full force.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 19, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Mild weather so bloody ninjas back out in force. The roads were a bit clogged and the cagers seem particularly fractious at the moment. There was a chopper over the M32 so doubtless the butterfly effect was in full force.


 
Gentlegreen's back.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 20, 2012)

A shame I didn't get a good shot of the idiot who daily cycles the same two miles of the railway path as me while using a hand-held phone without even his spare hand on the bars (one can only imagine what he does with that). I saw him multiple times during the summer and now he's doing it with no lights.
How can someone be on the phone every day at the same time, and does he cycle at the city end like this ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 20, 2012)

Holy overdressed Batman !
I'm so stuck in winter mode I couldn't persuade myself to acknowledge the 14 degrees my outdoor thermometer was registering.
(I swear I live in an odd sort of mini temperature inversion - the local weather station says 11.)
Light drizzle that barely managed to land on my unprotected combats (prevailing wind is behind me on the way to work)
We've had worse summer days.
Let's hope we're back to the mild winters of the past couple of decades.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 20, 2012)

the mildness is wierd though, and very unchristmassy.


----------



## ringo (Dec 20, 2012)

Crap weather but had the right gear on so all fine. A bus driver opened his doors at the lights to let passengers out by Blackfriars Bridge. Bit of a bugbear of mine after some twat put me in hospital doing the same thing 4 years ago. The driver & passenger who got off were livid that I told the driver off about it, the cunts.


----------



## golightly (Dec 20, 2012)

ringo said:


> Crap weather but had the right gear on so all fine. A bus driver opened his doors at the lights to let passengers out by Blackfriars Bridge. Bit of a bugbear of mine after some twat put me in hospital doing the same thing 4 years ago. The driver & passenger who got off were livid that I told the driver off about it, the cunts.


 

Did you get the number of the bus?  They know that they shouldn't open the doors apart from at a bus stop for this very reason.

I was considering cycling up to Hatfield to drop off some work, but I think I'll leave it until tomorrow.  The weather should be nicer apparently.


----------



## ringo (Dec 20, 2012)

golightly said:


> Did you get the number of the bus? They know that they shouldn't open the doors apart from at a bus stop for this very reason.


 
No, I intended to but the woman who got off the boss had a right pop at me and by the time I'd deflected her crap he'd driven off.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 20, 2012)

I watched the rain heavy-drizzling steadily all day and I "knew" the back-road would be a lake, but I still ploughed on ... the new thing is a stench of urine from the adjacent dairy farm  .. but somehow I got all the way through it with only a bit of dampness in the sock area.
Probably a good job I'd given the chain a good dose of "extreme" lube.

Ironically I'd put on the rubber trousers and the rain had stopped so they came off a bit further on.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 20, 2012)

!

sigh ....

Not a nasty flashing light in sight ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 21, 2012)

Some idiot in a VW Transporter van was tailgating me down a greasy hill on a dangerous bend at 20MPH (when it straightens out I often hit 30MPH).



Note the raised kerb. Before they installed that, most of the railings were usually missing ....

I gestured for him to back off and he honked his horn.
Perhaps he was peeved that I was actually going as fast as he would have been able to ...

My brake light mod is definitely on the cards. I'm certainly going to split my lights up into concentric circles.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 21, 2012)

Car trying to turn right across me at a junction from my left. Once on the path, half a dozen ninjas - including another one holding a phone, but not as nearly as skilful as the usual one - and overtakes a pedestrian into my path to boot.

Special bonus prize for the dog walker letting her dog wander across the path while she took an important phone call.
The guy in the full orange Hiviz but no lights who I've encountered several times this week I reckon is a postal worker - I say that because I met one on a post office bike the other day also without lights.
I thought the post office had scrapped their bike fleet ?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 21, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> !
> 
> sigh ....
> 
> Not a nasty flashing light in sight ...



saw and heard them putting the tree up last week! and got some chippings flung at us 

it is so cool how the cars stop for bikes over there and annoying when you get back ere


----------



## ddraig (Dec 21, 2012)

wet today! and loads of shoppers forcing me off bike to walk


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 22, 2012)

My indicators have arrived.
They're teeny with rubber stalks, but bonkers enormous hollow bolts that make up nearly all the weight, so will have to be substituted.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 22, 2012)

"indicators"...?


----------



## stavros (Dec 22, 2012)

I haven't been out today, because it's been fucking horrendous outside all day. 

However, I did do a bit of work on the old abandoned bike from my old house. It's not in that bad nick to honest, needing a new chain, back brake cable and pair of pedals.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 22, 2012)

a_chap said:


> "indicators"...?


I am nightly having to manoeuvre and indicate overly-early and then cycle tens of yards around a bend at 15MPH with an outstretched fist to prevent apparently every car that follows me simply ignoring my communication and performing an insane and illegal overtake - even then I'll be tailgated, the other day I'm pretty sure the moron following me flashed their headlights.
I even had a difficult discussion with a young work colleague I'd caught on camera.



These are sold for (illegal) after-market fitting to motorcycles and I'm afraid they're a bit crap, so I'll almost certainly very quickly upgrade the rear ones - we'll see ... it's more of a political gesture.
I'm also modding my rear light so I can have a brake light function.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 23, 2012)

How is it possible for an adult cyclist in London to be so insanely stupid ?



Do they live in a bubble ?

(not my video)


----------



## stavros (Dec 23, 2012)

I didn't feel that full of vim and vigour this morning, but felt it my duty to go out, and once out there it went pretty well. An evil wind coming from the South made it feel like riding through treacle at certain points, but I really grew into it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 24, 2012)

Another stupid and possibly offensive (given what the alleged "aim" is) bike lighting product :-



http://www.blazecomponents.com/

Projects a silly green image of a bike ahead of the cyclist.
I'm amazed that a LASER would be allowed on a bike.

Bloody "designers"


----------



## girasol (Dec 24, 2012)

Was going to go out for a 'leisure' ride, but gave up after 10 minutes (horrible wind and rain) and went for a run instead


----------



## fredfelt (Dec 26, 2012)

The river has burst its banks.  The water was higher than my rims and I was nearly home.  I didn't want to have to regrease the bearings so I ended my carrying my bike through the flood.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 26, 2012)

That's very diligent of you 
Unless it's as deep as your axles, it's really just the chain that suffers...


----------



## ddraig (Dec 27, 2012)

not bad today, not many other cyclists about just shoppers!
slightly wet and very bright again but good to be back on bike


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 27, 2012)

It was sunny here earlier and rain seems unlikely, but the trade-off is the low temperature - so I was thinking of going for a 20-miler, but it really IS cold ....


----------



## Onket (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm planning on cycling further each morning to get the same train from the next station along. Still pretty new to the area so wanted to map it etc beforehand. So busy at first day at work since the 10th (I think) that I've not done it.

I need at least 20 mins each way, plus I've put on weight over my time off.


----------



## stavros (Jan 2, 2013)

I didn't take my bike back to my parents, but luckily my Dad's about the same height as me so I was able to borrow his bike and did some good rides round where I grew up.


----------



## chriswill (Jan 2, 2013)

First commute of 2013 was sloooooow. 10 minutes slower than my fastest to be precise.

This is the year I'm really trying to step it up. 3.5k target for the year and plenty of local KOM's on Strava


----------



## ringo (Jan 3, 2013)

First commute finished in reasonable time, but hard hard work. Got to work to find an email from Ribble telling me my new carbon bike is being built today


----------



## ddraig (Jan 3, 2013)

weirdly quiet today
just 20mins earlier which i thought would be busier tbh 
i know not everyone is back yet but it was weird


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 3, 2013)

Lots of places shut down for 2 weeks, schools still out.
Every year it's the same, I could be enjoying a clear run in, but I'm home.
We just had a massive power cut in Bristol, so I went out and lubed my chain ready for getting back on the road.
Waiting in for a parcel today.
I doubt I'll do anything more challenging than shopping before cycling in on Monday.

I was shocked to find my rear tyre was down to half pressure. Annoyingly I didn't have a new inner tube when I put my new tyre on a few weeks back ...


----------



## chriswill (Jan 3, 2013)

Got my backside smacked by a motorcycle passenger on the ride home. That's never happened before!!


----------



## Onket (Jan 4, 2013)

Really pleased this morning. Yesterday www.cyclestreets.net told me it would take me 12 mins to cycle to the next station along, and 27 to go to the one after that. 

Set my alarm 10 mins early & went to the next station instead of the normal one. When I got there I still had 25 mins until the train arrived so I went for the next station & got there in plenty of time.

Now, I reckon I can manage that every day, and if I do I'll be covering even more distance each day than before I moved house. There's always the shorter ride to fall back on if needed. Just got to remember which station I leave my bike at on which day now!


----------



## Onket (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh, and yesterday when I got off the train I discovered that yesterday morning I didn't close my d-lock properly and so only one side was attached. Basically my bike had been unlocked from about 6:30am until I got there at 8pm. Spose I was lucky it was still there!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 4, 2013)

chriswill said:


> Got my backside smacked by a motorcycle passenger on the ride home. That's never happened before!!


People have come off their bikes when idiots did that. I wouldn't take it so lightly.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 4, 2013)

Onket said:


> Oh, and yesterday when I got off the train I discovered that yesterday morning I didn't close my d-lock properly and so only one side was attached. Basically my bike had been unlocked from about 6:30am until I got there at 8pm. Spose I was lucky it was still there!


I have OCD and have a backup cable lock - (I still check both far too often.   )


----------



## Onket (Jan 4, 2013)

I normally give it a pull/juggle. Thought I had but probably rushing for train & on autopilot/still asleep.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 4, 2013)

I've just bought one of these for no other reason than I desperately wanted one as a teenager but it was utterly unattainable then. I may use for Sunday morning cappuccino cruises I suppose.

http://www.raleigh.co.uk/ProductType/ProductRange/Product/Default.aspx?pc=1&pt=14&pg=8447

I'm gradually slaying my teenage demons one by one. Only finishing Manic Miner and going out with Tracy Carpenter left now.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jan 4, 2013)

Question on SPDs, I am looking for shoes that I can walk in easier with the SPDs than my road bike shoes. Just to get from the bike lockup to the office etc. Any recommendations.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 4, 2013)

ferrelhadley said:


> Question on SPDs, I am looking for shoes that I can walk in easier with the SPDs than my road bike shoes. Just to get from the bike lockup to the office etc. Any recommendations.


 
Lots of people swear by Northwave but I find Shimano shoes fit my feet the best. Shimano MT71s are good and don't look too _outré._


----------



## Onket (Jan 4, 2013)

Don't spose anyone London based has a 'spare' mountain bike or hybrid that they don't want anymore? My thread in the recycle your stuff forum isn't doing too well.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 4, 2013)

ferrelhadley said:


> Question on SPDs, I am looking for shoes that I can walk in easier with the SPDs than my road bike shoes. Just to get from the bike lockup to the office etc. Any recommendations.


 
I also wear a pair of (incredibly old!) Shimano mountain bike style shoes. They are a damn sight easier to walk in than road shoes and simply look like a pair of beat-up trainers. I use Time ATAC cleats rather than SPDs thpough but I don't suppose it would make much difference.


----------



## ringo (Jan 4, 2013)

Onket said:


> Don't spose anyone London based has a 'spare' mountain bike or hybrid that they don't want anymore? My thread in the recycle your stuff forum isn't doing too well.


 
My new road bike is being built at the mo, so my Cannondale will now become my spare bike. So, I'll be looking to shift my current spare in the next week.

It's an orange Focus Cariboo with front suspension & Shimano Deore/LX I bought in 2006 but didn't use that much. Looks like this:







£75, collect from West Norwood.


----------



## Onket (Jan 4, 2013)

ringo said:


> My new road bike is being built at the mo, so my Cannondale will now become my spare bike. So, I'll be looking to shift my current spare in the next week.
> 
> It's an orange Focus Cariboo with front suspension & Shimano Deore/LX I bought in 2006 but didn't use that much. Looks like this:
> 
> ...


 
PM sent.


----------



## chriswill (Jan 4, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> People have come off their bikes when idiots did that. I wouldn't take it so lightly.


 
I wasn't aware that it happened frequently. He'd gone before I even clocked what had happened. No point in fretting about it now


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 4, 2013)

Happened to Jusali's missis - just up the road from me :-

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/car-driver-slaps-cyclists-arse.209908/

And a recent, serious incident in Australia :-

http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/cyclist-breaks-collarbone-after-bum-slap-20121125-2a17a.html

I've had at least 3 bad interactions with motorcyclists recently - showing a distinct lack of 2-wheeled solidarity. Even more if you count the ones illegally using the local shared railway path.
(all 3 up on my Youtube channel if you're particularly bored)


----------



## stavros (Jan 5, 2013)

A very nice ride in great weather this morning - short-sleeved summer jersey for me - which was almost spoilt by a fucktard driver who pulled out in front of me a little too early, only for me to pull alongside him at the traffic lights about half a mile down the road and see him on his fucking phone.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 5, 2013)

According to my cycling tracker app I logged 2393 miles in 2012 - slightly further than the distance from Lancaster to Athens, or Lancaster to Saint Petersburg. That's a round trip of just under 5 miles to and from work 5 days a week plus a lunchtime ride of 6-11 miles depending on available time and whether it's raining heavily or not.  So, need to beat that target this year!   ​


----------



## Onket (Jan 5, 2013)

Fair play to ya on the lunchtime ride!


----------



## chriswill (Jan 6, 2013)

PursuedByBears said:


> According to my cycling tracker app I logged 2393 miles in 2012 - slightly further than the distance from Lancaster to Athens, or Lancaster to Saint Petersburg. That's a round trip of just under 5 miles to and from work 5 days a week plus a lunchtime ride of 6-11 miles depending on available time and whether it's raining heavily or not. So, need to beat that target this year!  ​


 
Good work. I have a target of 3.5k this year which is a smidge under 68 miles a week.

My commute is a 23 mile round trip, but I can't use the bike every day due to needing the car for meetings etc. 

Week 1 of 2013 and i've done 95 already and I'm about to head out again. Not a bad start really


----------



## ddraig (Jan 6, 2013)

do you have to eat loads?
my commute is only about 4.5 miles round trip and it helps me lose a bit of weight


----------



## chriswill (Jan 6, 2013)

ddraig said:


> do you have to eat loads?
> my commute is only about 4.5 miles round trip and it helps me lose a bit of weight


 
I'm always bloody hungry!!  

I could use shifting a bit of timber, my diet is shocking though


----------



## Onket (Jan 6, 2013)

Cycling increases my appetite and I do eat more but I lose weight overall. Or keep it in check, at least.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 6, 2013)

I haven't gone mad, food-wise the two weeks I've been home, but this past week I've been aware of various parts of me not being at peace with my usual, loose-fitting clothes. 

I simply haven't been up for going out for the 20 mile rides I'd planned to do - it makes such a difference to have my daily commutes as a starting point - that and some genuinely nice weather where I can't bear to stay indoors.


----------



## stavros (Jan 6, 2013)

Another twat behind the wheel this morning, very close to yesterday's, who came out on me on my first exit of a roundabout when I was taking the second exit and hence not signalling until I reach that exit.


----------



## Onket (Jan 7, 2013)

Drizzle.


----------



## girasol (Jan 7, 2013)

Onket said:


> Drizzle.


 
Not back at work yet, but this looks like of weather people who wear glasses (i.e. me) don't like so much for cycling: drizzle and mild weather = steamed up glasses and poor visibility.


----------



## ringo (Jan 7, 2013)

Not a bad ride in considering I felt a bit tired & unenthusiastic about actually getting to work. Anyone else see those two morbidly obese coppers swerving about on Blackfriars Road? They managed to take up the whole cycle & bus lane at about 5 mph so that all the cyclists had to go into the car lane to get past them. Useless, pointless wankers.


----------



## Onket (Jan 7, 2013)

girasol said:


> Not back at work yet, but this looks like of weather people who wear glasses (i.e. me) don't like so much for cycling: drizzle and mild weather = steamed up glasses and poor visibility.


 
I don't have the glasses problem but the jogging bottoms I like to ride in act like a bit trouser shaped sponge in any kind of rain. I had to go back into the house to change before I left.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 7, 2013)

Felt quite dizzy walking into the building this morning - two weeks off the bike 

This yoof decided to overtake me on the railway path and then barely make any progress - even with me being fat and knackered after the hostilities.
He'd clearly been given some foul-smelling unguent for Xmas - but it smelt quite like coal tar soap with a little added toxicity - I think I can still taste it. 

Pretty well every idiot who wants a horrible flashing light already had one, so it wasn't quite as noticeable as last year.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 7, 2013)

fine today, mild too, had to dodge one car doing a 180 over 3 lanes and shout oi! was there a need for that? thye looked well shocked but could've waited 1 more second til i passed, prob less

had to take hat and gloves off on final stretch too as so mild


----------



## Onket (Jan 7, 2013)

What hat do you wear?

What hats do others wear?

Now that I start out so early I am really feeling the cold on my (bald) head.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 7, 2013)

just a fleecey beanie type one that goes over the ears, bit bigger and thicker than the black thinsulate ones


----------



## ringo (Jan 7, 2013)

I wouldn't commute in London without a helmet.


----------



## Onket (Jan 7, 2013)

ddraig said:


> just a fleecey beanie type one that goes over the ears, bit bigger and thicker than the black thinsulate ones


 
I'm not really a hat person, I find them a bit intimidating tbh.

Not on other people, just choosing & wearing one myself, you know.



ringo said:


> I wouldn't commute in London without a helmet.


 
I always used to. Probably still should now I've moved out, but have got used to not wearing one cos it was in a box since I moved until the other day when I found it. When I get that bike off you I'll have to start wearing it again.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 7, 2013)

i'm in Cardiff


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 7, 2013)

I'll wear my helmet for commuting this time of year - sometimes my Thinsulate beanies are too warm and my only-averagely-ventilated helmet is just right - as it was this morning.
I need to find something thinner than Thinsulate...


----------



## Onket (Jan 7, 2013)

What about a hat/helmet combo?- http://www.yakkay.com/Webshop/Sale/


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## Onket (Jan 7, 2013)

I reckon some of them actually look alright. Difficult to tell without scale though. They'd have to be pretty big, I spose, and might look 'a bit' silly. 

Helmets look rubbish anyway, I don't think there's any way around it.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 7, 2013)

Onket said:


> What about a hat/helmet combo?- http://www.yakkay.com/Webshop/Sale/


   nice try!
and yes they do look stupid whatever

i just don't find them comfortable etc
not getting into a discussion, tis my head and choice.


----------



## Onket (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah, didn't mean it to come accross like I was trying to persuade you or anything, sorry.

I'd love a decent helmet that didn't look silly & provided a bit of warmth in the cold and wasn't a sweatbox in summer.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 7, 2013)

no not you, just could see it coming


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 7, 2013)

Onket said:


> I'd love a decent helmet that didn't look silly & provided a bit of warmth in the cold and wasn't a sweatbox in summer.


Two helmets I reckon.
And proper racing helmets are majorly expensive.
I have a huge head so have a limited choice.

I wanted a Bell Metro that has accessories ... what I probably ought to get is a neutral-coloure oversize shower cap...


----------



## fredfelt (Jan 7, 2013)

Onket said:


> What hat do you wear?
> 
> What hats do others wear?
> 
> Now that I start out so early I am really feeling the cold on my (bald) head.


 
Buff's are good.  Thick material at the bottom and thinner material at the top.  Use it as a scarf or pull it up over your head where you have a scarf and and you can cover all your head.  You'll probably be able to fit your helmet over the top.


----------



## girasol (Jan 7, 2013)

@ Onket, why do you think helmets look rubbish? I think they look kinda cool (not that it matters, given that they save heads). I wear an insulate head band to cover my ears on milder days, on really cold days I wear a loose balaclava on top of the headband, think I posted it here before, keeps me nice and warm.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00A6OEB9G/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002NZLQ7Q/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## Onket (Jan 7, 2013)

girasol said:


> @ Onket, why do you think helmets look rubbish? I think they look kinda cool (not that it matters, given that they save heads). I wear an insulate head band to cover my ears on milder days, on really cold days I wear a loose balaclava on top of the headband, think I posted it here before, keeps me nice and warm.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00A6OEB9G/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002NZLQ7Q/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


 
I generally try to shy away from cycling specific stuff as I don't really like the cycling look, if I'm honest. Helmets come into that too. 

That headband thingy looks useful though. My ears have been feeling it recently.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 7, 2013)

Onket said:


> I generally try to shy away from cycling specific stuff as I don't really like the cycling look, if I'm honest. Helmets come into that too.


I was going to say just that too.


----------



## girasol (Jan 7, 2013)

ok, but a lot of the 'cycling look' exists for a  good reason   Especially helmets & gloves.  And lycra (or man made fibre) stuff is worn because it dries quickly & is aerodynamic, not because of its looks... Juss sayin'...   Put a helmet on Onket!!!! xx


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm with you on *shoes* - except I can't get exactly what I want in my size or maybe at all. (shoes I can walk in with no clip nonsense with soles that work with my spiky pedals) I may be about to try Doc Martens ...

And *gloves* - though I wear "winter" ones all year.

I wouldn't mind some Merino base layers, but they don't come in XXXL 
And cycle jackets are too close fitting (so I can't fit my shoulder pack under them) and stop short of my kidneys.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 7, 2013)

Mild -  so I was over-dressed, but it'll be a while before I'm back in the swing..
And the Ninjas were out in full force - I suggested to the guy also talking on his hand-held that he should have asked Santa for some batteries.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 7, 2013)

Pumped my tyres up at the weekend


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 7, 2013)

My back one is leaking very slowly at the moment - there is probably a rate of deflation that should trigger action - but people using natural rubber constantly have to pump theirs up.
It was so much easier while Conti were giving a free inner tube with every tyre...
I must order a couple of new tubes.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 7, 2013)

lots of really annoying cyclists out tonight - over taking on the left, zooming past on the right with no more than a few centremetres between them and me, zooming through red lights, blinding me with riddiculously bright lights  Guess alot of people are trying to be more healthy after christmas, or avoiding paying the increased tube fares. Am hoping most of them will give up when it starts getting properly cold again.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 7, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> Am hoping most of them will give up when it starts getting properly cold again.


Hear Hear !
I'm not sure who I hate the most - the Ninjas or the blinders.
I unashamedly set a very high standard for that sort of thing - cycling should be a synthesis of thoughtfulness, efficiency and grace. At least other cyclists are unlikely to kill me though as there aren't very many of them and most are going in the opposite direction ...

Perhaps I'm particularly fussy because I cycle to music.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 7, 2013)

It's good on a grey day to have a record of why even a simple homeward commute can be enjoyable :-


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 7, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> blinding me with riddiculously bright lights .


I followed some one who had an insanely bright back light, the other day.
It was so dazzling, I couldn't even really make out the road


----------



## Onket (Jan 7, 2013)

girasol said:


> ok, but a lot of the 'cycling look' exists for a  good reason   Especially helmets & gloves.  And lycra (or man made fibre) stuff is worn because it dries quickly & is aerodynamic, not because of its looks... Juss sayin'...   Put a helmet on Onket!!!! xx



Wore one everyday in London and only haven't since cos it was hidden in some box somewhere.

So there. 

And I wear windproof cycling gloves.

Lycra is a definate no, sorry.


----------



## Onket (Jan 7, 2013)

Nearly went into a parked car just before I got home tonight because I was checking my texts.

That's right.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## Onket (Jan 7, 2013)

Tell me about it!


----------



## colacubes (Jan 7, 2013)

Not that I'm in a position to comment as looks like I'll be off my bike for the foreseeable due to a (probably tbc on Wednesday) fractured elbow


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 7, 2013)

Found out this week that the one way street were I live is being blocked to through-traffic for 3 months, for sewage work - so they're making it into two cul-de-sacs  - except for pedestrians and thereby cyclists. 

One side-benefit of having no rat-runners for 3 months is that I will be *legally* cycling up it the wrong way. 

(It used to just be me - for 25 years now, but it's becoming a cyclists contraflow by default - it's completely logical.)


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 7, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Not that I'm in a position to comment as looks like I'll be off my bike for the foreseeable due to a (probably tbc on Wednesday) fractured elbow


Bloody hell - how did you do that ?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 7, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Bloody hell - how did you do that ?


 
Not bike related (thank fuck).  Looks to be an aggravation of a previous 15 year old fracture by knocking it at some stage.  Slightly shits on my new year loads of cycling and exercise intentions though


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> Am hoping most of them will give up when it starts getting properly cold again.


Bah! 


gentlegreen said:


> Hear Hear !


Humbug!

More cyclists = good


----------



## Pat24 (Jan 8, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Bah!
> 
> Humbug!
> 
> More cyclists = good


 
I agree, though I keep seeing peeps on bikes that should perhaps take a look at the highway code before they get on the road - mind I can say the same for lots of motorists.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 8, 2013)

e2a to Crispy
yes it is
can't deny it
more and a wider range of people please
only then can it become mainstream and on the way to being considered 'normal'


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 8, 2013)

Very mild this morning, but I somehow managed to leave the house wearing *two* tee shirts plus a heavy long-sleeved cotton shirt, plus my fairly warm shell top - and a scarf, so I was sweating like a pig by the time I got to work.

WVM pulled off a spectacular left hook just as I was getting onto a mini-roundabout and in so doing, blocked the sight lines of drivers approaching from the left.

A great shame there was no company livery ...


----------



## Onket (Jan 8, 2013)

I overslept by 12 minutes so was only able to cycle to the second station along the line, rather than the third one.

I am also _already_ completely done in by this extra cycling.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2013)

Onket said:


> I am also _already_ completely done in by this extra cycling.


That will last a matter of weeks


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 8, 2013)

On the bike for the first time since December #feelaliveagaincliche!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 8, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Bah!
> 
> Humbug!
> 
> More cyclists = good


 
Not if most of them don't have a clue what they're doing on the road and risk their own lives (and mine)


----------



## Onket (Jan 8, 2013)

They will improve and are not to be discouraged, imo.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jan 8, 2013)

Potholes big enough to hide a baby in 

More and more these days...


----------



## ringo (Jan 8, 2013)

New toy assembled ready for the ride home


----------



## Onket (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks like it's going fast already


----------



## ringo (Jan 8, 2013)

Just needs some new pedals


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 8, 2013)

ringo said:


> Just needs some new pedals


big chunky MTB ones with spikes.


----------



## han (Jan 8, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> On the bike for the first time since December #feelaliveagaincliche!


 
Me too! 

I stopped for a few days in early December when it was like -2 in the morning (wimp!) and then sort of got out of the habit - dreadful - I've really missed it. Back in the saddle today - so much better


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh, and if we're allowed to flaunt our new possessions, I took delivery of my new baby (well, the frame) on Friday...Just need to find all the parts put him together. Should be ready by next xmas...


----------



## fredfelt (Jan 8, 2013)

Wolveryeti said:


> Potholes big enough to hide a baby in
> 
> More and more these days...


 
This pot hole was big enough for a phone box!







http://thepotholegardener.com/


----------



## girasol (Jan 8, 2013)

Onket said:


> Lycra is a definate no, sorry.


 
Fair enough, don't blame you  there are other materials as quick drying as lycra, and not as clingy!


----------



## Onket (Jan 9, 2013)

I wear an old pair of tracksuit bottoms that are like shellsuit material. Quick drying.

They're black, too. Shell suits have been given a bad press. I blame David Icke & J*mmy S*vile.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2013)

Onket said:
			
		

> I wear an old pair of tracksuit bottoms that are like shellsuit material. Quick drying.
> 
> They're black, too. Shell suits have been given a bad press. I blame David Icke & J*mmy S*vile.



They never went out of fashion for you did they?


----------



## Onket (Jan 9, 2013)

I've not owned a shell suit top since about 1990.

Tracksuit bottoms are just tracksuit bottoms really.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes yes


----------



## artyfarty (Jan 9, 2013)

Much increased volume of "fellow riders" in the last few days, lots of New Year resolutions, lots of crazy antics and red light jumpers. Cant wait for the next cold snap to thin em out a bit....


----------



## ringo (Jan 9, 2013)

Great ride home on the new bike. Very responsive and quick to accelerate, beautifully engineered. Spurred me to rid so fast I was exhausted at the 3/4  way home point, so struggled a bit up the final two mile hill. Since then have had the shakes - not sure if I overdid it or am coming down with something nasty. Train in today to take old bike home, unless ill.


----------



## fredfelt (Jan 9, 2013)

Onket said:


> I wear an old pair of tracksuit bottoms that are like shellsuit material. Quick drying.
> 
> They're black, too. Shell suits have been given a bad press. I blame David Icke & J*mmy S*vile.


 
Shell suits, as championed by Jimmy Savile, huh?  

You must really hate lycra!


----------



## Pgd (Jan 9, 2013)

First day back in the saddle this morning, due partly to laziness and partly to a frustrating inability to use a chain tool.  New chain and cassette on now though!  Currently in a surprising lack of pain.  New front brake and rear derailleur will be needed soon-ish, though, I think.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 9, 2013)

Onket said:


> I've not owned a shell suit top since about 1990.
> 
> Tracksuit bottoms are just tracksuit bottoms really.


 
"Shitstoppers" as they're called round my way


----------



## Onket (Jan 9, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> Shell suits, as championed by Jimmy Savile, huh?
> 
> You must really hate lycra!


 
What is it with people and cheap shots today? 

No, not as championed by Savile.






vs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Subtle differences, granted. But if you look closely you might spot them.


----------



## ringo (Jan 9, 2013)

I like your glasses


----------



## Onket (Jan 9, 2013)

ringo said:


> I like your glasses


 
I'm seeing you next week remember. 

/shakes fist


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 9, 2013)

Only a few weeks and I'll be able to get all the way home in the light on a Friday - 10 minutes and 5 days earlier for Londoners 

Typically it's only *now* that I'm getting started on tidying up my lighting. 
Battery not holding charge very well, but that's nearly another winter out of the way without needing a new one. I'm planning on carrying a spare on the bike itself with a changeover switch - rather than having to stop and get it out of my bag like I did last night - but only for winter use - though I'm going to permanently wire in a "USB" supply front and rear so I may carry two batteries on camping trips.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 9, 2013)

No front light last night. As the battery died. 
Had to cycle quite differently to make up for it.
Will have to rummage through the cupboards at work to see if they have any the right size.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 9, 2013)

dry again! and mild and sunny!
luxury


----------



## Onket (Jan 9, 2013)

Lot of surface water for me, and misty enough to create a beam of light from my front light. No rain though, so it was only the bottom of my bag that got wet from the spray.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 9, 2013)

My new high beam switch built on the base of a 99p "pinger" bell from Wilkos.- it probably chucks out enough light by itself to be seen by. 
I'm fully expecting to have to obscure the backs of the red ones so I'm not showing the wrong colour light at the front.
I may well also wire up the LED light supply from all the switches to a dimmer - perhaps even controlled by a photocell - if I find them too distracting.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 9, 2013)

And the horn is back on.


----------



## Onket (Jan 10, 2013)

Not a good morning.

Overslept by 16 mins so cycled to the 2nd closest station, only to find that my key will no longer unlock my d-lock. Battled with it a bit & gave up so cycled home again, put bike in garage & walked 20 mins to closest station (one that I no longer cycle to).

Fuck knkws what time I will finally get in today. Train website says maybe 10am.

I spose locks will give up & seize eventually but seems a bit of a coincidence that someone unclipped my front brake cable yesterday at both the wheel and handle. Grr.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 10, 2013)

Onket said:


> Not a good morning.
> 
> Overslept by 16 mins so cycled to the 2nd closest station, only to find that my key will no longer unlock my d-lock. Battled with it a bit & gave up so cycled home again, put bike in garage & walked 20 mins to closest station (one that I no longer cycle to).
> 
> ...


My d lock occasionally needs a squirt of wd40. 

Shit start to the day though.


----------



## ringo (Jan 10, 2013)

Haven't got used to road bike handlebars or brakes yet, so a bit cautious in heavy traffic, but on a stright road new bike rides like a dream & knocked 5 mins off journey.


----------



## ringo (Jan 10, 2013)

Onket said:


> I spose locks will give up & seize eventually but seems a bit of a coincidence that someone unclipped my front brake cable yesterday at both the wheel and handle. Grr.


 
Does sound like someone had a go at the lock too, bastards.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 10, 2013)

ringo said:


> Haven't got used to road bike handlebars or brakes yet, so a bit cautious in heavy traffic, but on a stright road new bike rides like a dream & knocked 5 mins off journey.


how much did that bike cost? It looks dead fancy.
Or is it one of those things, where its better not to ask


----------



## ringo (Jan 10, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> how much did that bike cost? It looks dead fancy.
> Or is it one of those things, where its better not to ask


 
Nope, it was just under £1300, though with the cycle scheme on the first grand it'll cost me a few hundred less than that.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 10, 2013)

ringo said:


> Nope, it was just under £1300, though with the cycle scheme on the first grand it'll cost me a few hundred less than that.


That scheme really does help out, doesn't it.

I keep thinking about buying an expensive bike. But I either wouldn't leave it locked up outside, or would be constantly shitting my self about it being thieved.


----------



## ringo (Jan 10, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> That scheme really does help out, doesn't it.
> 
> I keep thinking about buying an expensive bike. But I either wouldn't leave it locked up outside, or would be constantly shitting my self about it being thieved.


 
I never leave mine outside, it's either double locked in a secure underground car park at work or at home. Last time I left a bike outside was 4 years ago when I had to ride my lovely Genesis Vapour to an office in Spitalfields for work. Left it 20 minutes and it was gone


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 10, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> And the horn is back on.


 
Your bike is an aesthetic crime against humanity. Why don't you run all those cables inside conduits?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 10, 2013)

I get the feeling that aesthetics are not gg's primary concern


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 10, 2013)

It isn't aesthetics so much as the fact that my lights have been prototypes for 20-odd years - plus the theft deterrent factor of what looks like mains cable. 

Actually, I'm upping my game somewhat and am in the process of ordering some Molex connectors and some braided conduit.







Another thing I've contemplated for some time is to replace the Vitalite margarine carton that houses my headlight with an aluminium dog bowl .. I'm certainly contemplating replacing the white gaffer tape with black.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 10, 2013)

(((aerodynamics)))


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 10, 2013)

weepiper said:


> (((aerodynamics)))


If I ever lose my excess 50lbs, I might even buy a less flappy coat.


----------



## chriswill (Jan 10, 2013)

200 miles done in 2013
By all accounts we're in for some nasty weather coming up 
Love my new steed also she's ace


----------



## a_chap (Jan 10, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Another thing I've contemplated for some time is to replace the Vitalite margarine carton that houses my headlight with an aluminium dog bowl ..


 
Only you could say that GG


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 11, 2013)

Actually I'm probably not entirely serious.
My DIY composite materials are very effective - light weight, replaceable and up to now very dependable.
I've just found out to my annoyance that Ikea have dropped the flat Tupperware thingy I used for my earlier back lights. My intention is to build the rear light out a bit so there's more room for my diffused centre lamp - and perhaps I'll attach my indicators to it.

An unplanned experiment on the way home.
I got down to the bike shed, was just putting on the rubber trousers and realised I was wearing my office shoes - but I carried on anyway.
It wasn't that bad, but the soles are much too thin and flexible.


----------



## ringo (Jan 11, 2013)

Hard work today - aching after some serious exercise this week and whole body feeling tired & a bit hungover. Took it easy and enjoyed the ride except for when an arsehole of a cabbie coming the other way intentionally turned right straight across me so I had to to an emergency stop.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 11, 2013)

the ice is coming! the ice is coming


----------



## Crispy (Jan 11, 2013)

New neoprene gloves, with my old gloves on top = just about ok


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 11, 2013)

ddraig said:


> the ice is coming! the ice is coming


 
So is winter


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 11, 2013)

We get so many false springs these days.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 11, 2013)

Wrong thread.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 11, 2013)

Sadly my camera didn't charge at work, so I didn't capture my Fiamm horn getting its first outing - pointless, dangerous and illegal overtake as I was about to turn right with my right arm outstretched. The indicators can't go on soon enough - not that it would stop c*nts like that, but it might help make following drivers think.

And some tosser on the railway path overtook into oncoming traffic (me) with what had to be a 10 watt off-road light on full blast.
Dozens of Ninjas have crawled out of the woodwork again.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2013)

Just learned that someone is planning to open a bike shop near me again - after many years - so I'll have somewhere to get my wheels trued.


----------



## Onket (Jan 12, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> My d lock occasionally needs a squirt of wd40.



Got the bastard off today. It seems to move freely now but I went down the local bike shop & got a new one anyway. Quite pleased I've finally spent some money in there.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2013)

Mine has nearly packed up after about 10 years permanently attached to the bike in all weathers - 2,000 hours, 20,000 miles or so .. - tried a squirt of something the other week, but it's time for something better.


----------



## stavros (Jan 12, 2013)

I had a bit of a saga this morning. It started off with someone pulling out on me at a roundabout, which happened to me on the same roundabout last week.

I got to about the furthest point out from home on my planned route, and going up a slight incline I started thinking my legs were a bit weak. Then I realised that I had a flat back tyre. I got over to a lay-by and changed over to one of my spare tubes and, as I try to pump it with my hand pump, I see the cap on the pump has gone missing and so wouldn't fit on the valve. 

I wave down another cyclist a few minutes later who luckily had a hand pump himself which he very kindly let me use. But, wary of using up too much of his time, I didn't pump it high enough, and so in my attempt to get home I realise my rim was still touching the floor a bit.

I got off and walked about a mile to a nearby village, where I found a pub which had just opened. But it was so remote it had no mobile reception. The two very nice women behind the bar let me borrow the pub phone to ring my housemate to ask him to rescue me, but he was out. 

The pub were excellent though, calling me a cab which would allow my bike in the boot. It cost me £20 to get back home, but at least it warmed me up.

I then get down to the bike shop, finally doing what I'd meaning to do for quite a while, and bought a new back tyre. It still had the original on, from over 4 years ago and several thousand miles in its legs, and so was a bit of a puncture magnet. I fitted it this evening and I aim to test it out tomorrow morning, but with a ride where I don't go too far from home at any point.


----------



## stavros (Jan 13, 2013)

Very short ride this morning of just over 8 miles. The new tyre worked a treat, as did the tightened front brake cable.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 13, 2013)

Just a bit of shopping, plus did the brakes and tyres.
Maybe next winter I'll find the incentive to carry on getting the miles in.
At least I have my daily commutes to stop me seizing up altogether ...


----------



## a_chap (Jan 13, 2013)

The chain has started jump on my trusty old commuter, mostly when pulling away at junctions/roundabouts so hardly an ideal time to happen. Today I was out scouting a possible route for an organised bike ride and came across a "proper" hill. Could hardly ride up it the chain was jumping that badly 

Looks like it might be time to replace the cassette and chain. But seeing as the bike's 15 years old I'm thinking it might be as well to replace the derailleur and cables as well. As I'm no mechanical whiz so I'd appreciate advice...


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 13, 2013)

a_chap said:


> The chain has started jump on my trusty old commuter, mostly when pulling away at junctions/roundabouts so hardly an ideal time to happen. Today I was out scouting a possible route for an organised bike ride and came across a "proper" hill. Could hardly ride up it the chain was jumping that badly
> 
> Looks like it might be time to replace the cassette and chain. But seeing as the bike's 15 years old I'm thinking it might be as well to replace the derailleur and cables as well. As I'm no mechanical whiz so I'd appreciate advice...


 
By the time you've replaced chain, cassette, chainrings, derailleurs, cables and (maybe) shifters you might be better off just buying a new bike...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 14, 2013)

Curiously, several years ago that was the advice I was given by a bike shop that was running down its repair service.
... which was the point where I got my finger out and started doing all my own repairs. Prior to that I used to come out in a sweat at the thought of it.

All these things are consumables.

At present I have 2 spare chains, 2 cassettes and a crankset ready to go on so I have no excuse to let things go too long.

That said, my bike is only 10 years old. The rusting-through of my steerer however was food for thought - something I never checked ...


----------



## lighterthief (Jan 14, 2013)

-15C this morning in Oslo, which is comfortably my coldest cycle commute to date.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 14, 2013)

What do you wear on your hands and feet ? 

In anticipation iof the next few days being cold, I'm letting my beard grow.


----------



## lighterthief (Jan 14, 2013)

Feet: Ordinary MTB shoes with neoprene overboots, and on my hands today I had full-on Hestra mittens.  Thermals, fleece, cycle jacket on upper half, tracksuit bottoms and windproof shell overtrousers on legs; thin snood, hat and helmet on head/neck area.  I was too hot actually, as long as things are windproof and you're not dawdling you're generally OK.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 14, 2013)

fair few fair weathers seemed to have dropped off today
the sleet and dip in temp


----------



## artyfarty (Jan 14, 2013)

a_chap said:


> The chain has started jump on my trusty old commuter, mostly when pulling away at junctions/roundabouts so hardly an ideal time to happen. Today I was out scouting a possible route for an organised bike ride and came across a "proper" hill. Could hardly ride up it the chain was jumping that badly
> 
> Looks like it might be time to replace the cassette and chain. But seeing as the bike's 15 years old I'm thinking it might be as well to replace the derailleur and cables as well. As I'm no mechanical whiz so I'd appreciate advice...


Chain and casette certainly, also the cables but the derailleur should be OK, also look for wear on the chainrings at the front. Chains tend to be be matched in terms of number of cogs on the cassette, more cogs equal thinner chain. You'll need a special tool to get the cassette (or freewheel) off.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 14, 2013)

artyfarty said:


> Chain and casette certainly, also the cables but the derailleur should be OK, also look for wear on the chainrings at the front. Chains tend to be be matched in terms of number of cogs on the cassette, more cogs equal thinner chain. You'll need a special tool to get the cassette (or freewheel) off.


Plus a chain whip - unless the cassette was put on very lightly - in which case it's supposed to be possible to just use pencils - highly unlikely though ..
But for maybe £15 - price of the labour - you have the two tools you need for life - plus you can probably buy the bits cheaper online.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 14, 2013)

I haven't the foggiest what make of cassette is on there but I have a SRAM cassette remover and a Campag one. Plus a hammer. So I might not have to buy another tool.

Given that the gear shifters are indexed and I don't know the make I'm unsure whether I'll end up with something which won't change very well. If at all. I went to friction shifters on my long-distance bike so I didn't have the bother of trying to set the gears up properly 

I think it would be wise for me to change the cables at the same time - "h'aporth of tar" and all that.

I've never changed a derailleur before...

I see the word "shambles" written all over this


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 14, 2013)

You *will* need a chain whip to lock the cassette while you undo the end cap.
I tried nailing an old chain to a block of wood, but took off a couple of teeth that way.

You have to match the rear derailleur with the shifter - SRAM / Shimano are definitely incompatible.
Though I suppose you could go friction (I don't understand why people like them so much).

15 years probably *does* mean the cables are overdue for replacement - perhaps change those before coughing up for the derailleur - though once again, I've never got more than about 5 years / 8,000 miles out of one.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 14, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> You *will* need a chain whip to lock the cassette while you undo the end cap.


 
I *have* got a chain whip don't worry.



gentlegreen said:


> You have to match the rear derailleur with the shifter - SRAM / Shimano are definitely incompatible.


 
That's the sort of thing I'm completely ignorant about. I've just had a look and the only clue I can find is that the brake levers have Shimano written on them, so it could be that everything's Shimano. But how would I know?

And I'm guessing that Shimano change things every now and then. So would current Shimano gubbins be compatible with 15 year old Shimano gubbins...?



gentlegreen said:


> Though I suppose you could go friction (I don't understand why people like them so much).


 
Fit and forget, that's why


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 14, 2013)

a_chap said:


> And I'm guessing that Shimano change things every now and then. So would current Shimano gubbins be compatible with 15 year old Shimano gubbins...?


So long as it's got the right number of speeds.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 14, 2013)

At the one point on the road (slightly downhill) where I usually hit over 25 and sustain 20 for quite a while, I got stuck behind  someone on an electric bike who wasn't pedalling at all - and it took me too long to figure out what was going on.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 14, 2013)

artyfarty said:


> Chain and casette certainly, also the cables but the derailleur should be OK, also look for wear on the chainrings at the front.


 
After 15 years the pivots and bushes on any derailleur are going to be sloppy...


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 14, 2013)

a_chap said:


> And I'm guessing that Shimano change things every now and then. So would current Shimano gubbins be compatible with 15 year old Shimano gubbins...?


 
The first thing you need to do is definitively identify the cassette, from that you can look up the sprocket (not cog) spacing and from that you can determine which derailleurs and hence shifters will work. Get it off and clean it up, there will be a Shimano part number on it somewhere.

Once you know the sprocket pitch (it's almost certain to be 5.0mm or 5.5mm for a 15 year old Shimano example) you can work out what cable pull you need using:

cable pull = sprocket pitch / shift ratio

The shift ratio for all Shimano is 1.7:1 although Shimano refer to it as the '2:1 actuation ratio' for some reason. Using the 5.0mm example...

cable pull = 5.0 / 1.7 = 2.9mm

So you need a 2.9mm pull shifter which would be the Shimano 'S7' family. Although S8 (2.8mm pull) shifters will work on a 5.0mm sprocket pitch cassette.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 14, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> You *will* need a chain whip to lock the cassette while you undo the end cap.


 
You can do it with only moderate blood loss by forming an old chain into a lollipop shape around the cassette and securing the stick/handle with cable ties.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 15, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> You can do it with only moderate blood loss by forming an old chain into a lollipop shape around the cassette and securing the stick/handle with cable ties.


I really ought to practice that in case I ever get stuck with broken spokes out in the wild ..
One thing I have now learned (to my cost) is not to do the end cap up too tight - though doubtless after  a lot of miles, it might wear down the splines due to fretting.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 15, 2013)

Slight hints of ice here and there, so naturally there was a lot more traffic and incautious driving and masses of pavement cyclists - who presumably were afraid they would freeze to death if they were held up for a couple of minutes on the road (in that particular section there were a couple of buses and parked cars - though I thought it mildly amusing when one of the pavement cyclists left the pavement to go right up the inside of a coach as if by magnetism..
Of course the ironic thing is that if you have significant iceage, the pavement is the last place to be.

Saw a motorcyclist shout at an idiot driver after nearly getting taken out on the mini roundabout I've been having trouble with, and I felt obliged to give the "handbrake" signal to one driver who might on another day have chanced it at my expense instead of just creeping over the line.

A motorcyclist was killed on another mini roundabout near me last weekend.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 15, 2013)

was heading downa side rd to bigger rd junction on way home last night and an elderly lady who i think was locking up the school nearby, undertook me at speed and went round a mini roundabout the wrong way just to make the green light. they made it but i still caught them up and told them they were dangerous.
they tried protesting but looked guilty to me and had to agree that it didn't get them far.

nice and mild this morning


----------



## Onket (Jan 15, 2013)

Cold today. Wore my helmet for the first time in ages and sadly, I think I've been getting used to putting my hood up cos it felt bloody freezing. Might have to see about getting a hat to go under it as people have mentioned. Don't think I've got anything suitable.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 15, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I really ought to practice that in case I ever get stuck with broken spokes out in the wild ..
> One thing I have now learned (to my cost) is not to do the end cap up too tight - though doubtless after a lot of miles, it might wear down the splines due to fretting.


 
If you've got to do an 'out there repair' that involves removing the cassette then a normal cassette tool also needs a 25mm socket (heavy) and some means of turning it (also heavy) or a large adjustable spanner (even heavier) so at that point you might as well tuck a chain whip into your sock. A Stein Mini Cassette Remover is what you need for lockring removal in the wild.


----------



## Onket (Jan 15, 2013)

Anyone else not have a clue what they are talking about?! /


----------



## ddraig (Jan 15, 2013)

me!


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 15, 2013)

I understand the words, individually. But not all together


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 15, 2013)

All we're saying is you need to stop the cogs on the back turning while you undo the screw cap to replace them.
Doing it up is no problem because that's the direction the ratchet works.

You may need this one day if you're away from civilisation and a spoke breaks - because at the hub end the bit that's left can move and jam itself in the back of said cogs and throw you off.

Bite the bullet and buy a couple of tools and you'll never have to wait for a repair shop again.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 15, 2013)

Ninjas !

What the hell is it with so many idiots ?
Has there been a rash of light thefts ?

But tonight's special prize goes to the idiot with the flashing red light on the front.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 15, 2013)

I do have a chain whip.
I would never carry it with me though. If my bike is that fucked, I'm chucking it in to a canal, and getting a taxi home.

On a long ride I take an innertube or two, a pump and some levers and an allen.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 15, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Ninjas !
> 
> What the hell is it with so many idiots ?
> Has there been a rash of light thefts ?
> ...


loads of em out here too!
and they would've been killed by the person who didn't see me with my lights and oversized hi viz jacket
almost got hit coming down my road on way home and was only last second evasive action! 
car coming towards me was in middle of road and not pulling over so i had to go into middle of road so they'd notice me and they still didn't! 
pulled away at last second luckily as i had nowhere to go apart from parked cars
their window was misted up and they obviously couldn't see  raised their hand in a pathetic attempt to apologise


----------



## a_chap (Jan 15, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> On a long ride I take an innertube or two, a pump and some levers and an allen.


 
_Long_ rides. Hmmm, lets think. Ok...

Two spare tyres
Four inner tubes
Puncture repair kit
Tyre boot
Tyre levers (3)
Pump
Multi-tool (includes Allen keys, Chain splitter, Sharp blade, spanners, screwdriver)
Gear cable
Brake cable
Brake pads
Adjustable wrench
A few assorted nuts/bolts
Tie wraps
Adhesive tape
Strong rubber bands (surprisingly handy)
Disposable gloves
Hand wipes
Head torch (for repairs in the dark. Also doubles up as an emergency front or rear light!)
Batteries, nearly forgot those. Spares for front & rear lights and the GPS.

It's only a year ago I stopped taking two sets of Allen keys with me


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 15, 2013)

a_chap said:


> _Long_ rides. Hmmm, lets think. Ok...
> 
> Two spare tyres
> Four inner tubes
> ...


 

Even on a 300km brevet I carry: 2 x inner tube, 3 x tyre levers and a pump.

If you buy top quality gear, maintain and prepare it correctly then the chances of a mechanical failure you can actually repair are so remote that it's not worth hauling a branch of Halfords around.


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2013)

Frosty & bloody cold. Forgot hat & left helmet in the garage after yesterday.

Did the longer ride to the further away station.

Hopefully picking up a second bike this week so that I can cycle at the London end of the commute too. Just need to find a station with the right facilities, not too far from work.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 16, 2013)

Even though I cannot afford to buy the "top quality gear" you can and even though the chances are remote, I've still had to use each of the above at some point over the years. Only last month I ran over some debris (in the dark on an unlit country lane during a 200km ride) which tore a hole right through my rear tyre. Fixable with a tyre boot.

20km from the end of a 600km ride I've had a chain snap. Another 600km ride I had a gear cable snap (middle of Scotland, very hilly!).

Just as important though I've been able to help lots of stricken riders who have been less well kitted out.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm hoping the roads have been well gritted overnight. -3c here right now.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 16, 2013)

came off! 
ouch
knee and face grazed
pedestrian popped out from behind van on pedestrianised area where cycling is allowed
i took evasive action and went over on the shiny surface/ice/grit combo
bit of grit in the face and ouch
pedestrian apologised but told him was not his fault
might have to alter route


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2013)

Ouch. Hope you're ok. :/


----------



## ddraig (Jan 16, 2013)

ta
got a first aider in the office and have had the wipes out
just the odd twinge now and slow walking


----------



## Winot (Jan 16, 2013)

Lots of emergency vehicles in a rush in south London this morning


----------



## ddraig (Jan 16, 2013)

Winot said:


> Lots of emergency vehicles in a rush in south London this morning


 helicopter crash in Vauxhall


----------



## Winot (Jan 16, 2013)

ddraig said:


> helicopter crash in Vauxhall



I know.


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 16, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I do have a chain whip.
> I would never carry it with me though. If my bike is that fucked, I'm chucking it in to a canal, and getting a taxi home.
> 
> On a long ride I take an innertube or two, a pump and some levers and an allen.


 
must get my eye's tested... I read that as some levers and an ALIEN


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 16, 2013)

Touch wood most other road users this evening were moderately well-behaved.
Ice in the neck of my water bottle by the time I got home so especially refreshing.


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 16, 2013)

No cycling this week, too icy.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 16, 2013)

I had to resort to wearing a balaclava today. 'tis cold.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 16, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Touch wood most other road users this evening were moderately well-behaved.
> Ice in the neck of my water bottle by the time I got home so especially refreshing.


Do you find you need a bottle for your commute?


----------



## Onket (Jan 17, 2013)

Any suggestions for a decent front light to use on an unlit road? A section of my ride is pretty dark, too dark for the light I've got, I reckon.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 17, 2013)

Onket said:


> Any suggestions for a decent front light to use on an unlit road?


 
Where to start?

You can use anything from an LED torch through to multi-hundred pound mountain bike lights. Or go the Heath Robinson  Gentle Green route and build your own.

My current set up is a Hope 2 (British built!) and a cateye EL530 as a back-up. But I have used LED torches (specifically the LED Lenser P14 and the H14) and I know riders who use much cheaper torches.

If anyone wants one I have a torch bike mount which I've never used that you can have for half price.

A site I heartily recommend is http://www.torchdirect.co.uk/


----------



## Onket (Jan 17, 2013)

Cheers, will have a look. Not got loads of money to spend though.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 17, 2013)

Onket said:


> Cheers, will have a look. Not got loads of money to spend though.


 
Exposure Reflex are expensive but well worth it. I've just put one on my Thorn Mercury rando bike. No cables, very bright, intelligent battery life management and programmable modes.

Cheapo lights just don't last in my experience.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 17, 2013)

The snag with mine is portability, but it's doable - one day I'll get around to making a detachable front light - but it's easy to find frame-mounting bags and velcro straps.

£5 to £10 for a triple 2 watt MR16, nothing for the yoghurt carton.

£24 downwards for a 12 volt NiMH battery (lamp is about 6 watts - half an amp - so a pack of 2AH AAs should in theory last 4 hours on a charge) - should last 3 or 4 years with care. I have a 3.7AH pack because they power other stuff as well..

£12 for a charger- 10 year investment ?
I have one at work, one at home and carry a spare battery.

Wiring is a doddle as the lamps can be connected either way.

The advantage with the triple LED configuration is it puts a nice splodge of light on the road.
My backup is a cheap as chips focusable Aldi torch with a genuine 3 watt CREE in it, but the beam pattern isn't to my taste for cycling.

I might put together a torch / lantern to see ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 17, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Do you find you need a bottle for your commute?


Definitely - but then I aim to max-out the exercise potential of my half hour commutes.
During the summer when I'm on form, I'll easily half empty a bottle.
Ironically it's often near the end - but it's a habit I get into through longer rides - if I have to stop for something, I might as well have a swig.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 17, 2013)

No sign of frost anywhere, but unlike yesterday the cold got into my fingers a bit - in particular my left thumb - so perhaps the right one was kept warmed-up by the gear-changing ...


----------



## artyfarty (Jan 17, 2013)

Solid traffic from Brixton nick to the Elephant today, due it seems to the Vauxhall closures...
Wonder when they'll open the roads again?


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 17, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Definitely - but then I aim to max-out the exercise potential of my half hour commutes.
> During the summer when I'm on form, I'll easily half empty a bottle.
> Ironically it's often near the end.


 
I did 2 x 600ml bidons on a 9km ride here as the end of the December. 40+ deg, humid and windy. Brutal.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 17, 2013)

not as icy today but there was light bits of attempted snow
aching and had to go slower and change route after coming off yesterday


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 17, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Definitely - but then I aim to max-out the exercise potential of my half hour commutes.
> During the summer when I'm on form, I'll easily half empty a bottle.
> Ironically it's often near the end - but it's a habit I get into through longer rides - if I have to stop for something, I might as well have a swig.


Interesting..
I don't drink anything on my 5mile/20min/central London commute. I don't usually rush to have anything when I reach the office either.
On a 2 or 3 hour leisurely weekend ride with a mate, I will only have a can of pop when we stop for a bit of dinner. And then a shed load of pints at the end.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 17, 2013)

Anyway - It was really cold this morning. Could really feel it on my face. And because its only a short commute, I only just start to warm up by the time I get to the office.


----------



## Onket (Jan 17, 2013)

I generally drink half a bottle of water (250ml) after my 5 mile commute in the morning.

Enough detail?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 17, 2013)

i used to have a water bottle every day and commute is only just over 2 miles
stopped now and just have a few glasses when i get in to the office
will probably have one again in summer


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 17, 2013)

Now I feel like I am doing it wrong.

I'm going to buy a bottle cage this afternoon


----------



## ddraig (Jan 17, 2013)

if you don't need it you don't need it
i think i was probably drinking too much


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 17, 2013)

Icy water is a real treat this time of year since I don't have a fridge - I nick the water from the office cooler and finish it off once I'm home. I have 3 bottles which I use in rotation.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jan 17, 2013)

I carry a water bottle all the time, since I'm a fat sweaty bastard, although I barely need it for my 6 mile commute in this weather. In the height of summer I figure on a liter an hour.


----------



## Onket (Jan 17, 2013)

If anyone is looking for a thin beanie type hat or one made out of fleece (to go under a helmet?) they've got them in the pound shop.

Also balaclava type things but with a big hole for the face, rather than just the eyes, and a peak. Probably wouldn't go under a helmet though.

I didn't buy anything cos I've got stuff at home that I'm sure is suitable but I keep forgetting to look for it/them.


----------



## plurker (Jan 17, 2013)

I am *very* glad that I kept my properly thick motorbike gloves from when I sold my Honda last year - I needed them this morning as it too cold for my normal windproof and liner combo. Mainly cause I could get a decent speed up due to the traffic, as mentioned above, due to Vauxhall Cross closure, but at least it felt very smug riding past everyone.
Gig in Camden tonight, so going to be a late ride back...hope it's not too cold by 11!


----------



## pissflaps (Jan 18, 2013)

Fun and games from two days ago. Probably pissing in the wind here, but If anyone happened to witness this cunt trying to kill me on tuesday morning around 8am on the north side of Vauxhall Bridge, please PM me. tar.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 18, 2013)

Someone videoed the aftermath ...


----------



## pissflaps (Jan 18, 2013)

Aye i clocked gaz on his way in, gave me a heads-up about this vid. He's a good lad. Hope he gets his bikes back soon.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 18, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> Fun and games from two days ago. Probably pissing in the wind here, but If anyone happened to witness this cunt trying to kill me on tuesday morning around 8am on the north side of Vauxhall Bridge, please PM me. tar.


 
Jesus. I bet you felt a bit immortal after that.


----------



## pissflaps (Jan 18, 2013)

hehe. wish i could say the same for my pissing bike.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 18, 2013)

Don't buses have a cameras on them?


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 18, 2013)

Bloody hell 

What happened? (besides the obvious bike crushing)


----------



## plurker (Jan 18, 2013)

When Gaz tweeted that vid he got a response on twitter from a girl who also stopped to check you were ok - might be worth looking at mentions of @cyclegaz to get in touch with her in case she saw owt.

And as joustmaster say get in touch with the bus co ASAP, all buses have a cctv that faces from cab out to front door, so will prob grab windscreen view...


----------



## pissflaps (Jan 18, 2013)

yarp, i've requested the CCTV footage in the snotty letter i sent to ARRIVA busses. I was changing lanes (having looked, signalled, looked again) and yer man there didn't bother to slow down. Classic SMIDSY. hey ho, i just want my repairs covered.


----------



## pissflaps (Jan 18, 2013)

^ ooh cheers for the youtube pro-tip, i'll get on it.


----------



## Onket (Jan 18, 2013)

Good luck. Glad you're not hurt.


----------



## pissflaps (Jan 18, 2013)

cheers. Few minor scrapes and bruises. Nothing more than what you'd wake up with after a night out on the sauce.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 18, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> cheers. Few minor scrapes and bruises. Nothing more than what you'd wake up with after a night out on the sauce.


And excellent way of looking at it!
Good luck getting something from the bus bastards.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 18, 2013)

I cycled in this morning at about half 9.

It was snowing. I was in shorts. I felt like some demented Victorian adventurer.
Until I stopped at some traffic lights next to a guy who didn't even have gloves on.

I have long eyelashes, and they where getting clogged up with snow and starting to stick together. I had to keep stretching my eyes wide open to free them up.


----------



## Onket (Jan 18, 2013)

I coasted down Tulse Hill with one hand on the brake & the other over my eyes trying to stop the snow going into them.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 18, 2013)

Not much snow cycling into work at 8am but quite a bit since then. The office was closed at about 11am - cue everyone fleeing to the car park and then total gridlock. I watched people sitting in cars, not moving, for about an hour as I sipped hot drinks and - shock, horror - actually did some work.

But by the time I decided to leave the roads had frozen over and are now fucking lethal 

I think I just aged ten years coming home.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 18, 2013)

Apparently you can get studded tyres in recumbent sizes :-


----------



## Itziko (Jan 18, 2013)

Fresh from my Facebook wall...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 18, 2013)

Perfect


----------



## Onket (Jan 18, 2013)

Itziko said:


> Fresh from my Facebook wall...



We've all been there.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 18, 2013)

I haven't but I _must_ try it


----------



## Onket (Jan 18, 2013)

Generally you fall off or nearly fall off. Not ideal.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 18, 2013)

ahem 
i gouged a fair chunk out of my hand by veering too close to Cardiff castle on way home on bike one night
well hurt even tho i was wasted


----------



## Onket (Jan 18, 2013)

Ouch!


----------



## The Boy (Jan 18, 2013)

ddraig said:


> ahem
> i gouged a fair chunk out of my hand by veering too close to Cardiff castle on way home on bike one night
> well hurt even tho i was wasted


 
I nearly drowned in the water of Leith once .  I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 18, 2013)

I've been on a few pub crawls by bike. Sort of the same thing isn't it?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2013)

Walked the 4 miles today.
I don't do ice - even in a car - though the main roads were OK - and the two buses each way was definitely not an option.
People are so fecking lazy in this country. It takes 10 minutes to sweep the pavement outside your house. 
Thankfully at least half my walking route is off-road (sorry grass).
My obesity wasn't an issue until the final half mile which is 15 percent. It also was the point where my legs started to hurt - wrong muscles.

Let's hope we get rain today and not snow and ice so it can be back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 21, 2013)

went a different way and stuck to main roads and avoiding the pedestrian areas
bit hairy in the 3 lanes of traffic but drivers seemed to be more patient and waiting for me to pass before pulling out etc
only 1 taxi driver parked up in a cylce lane
took my time and made it with no further injury


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2013)

I used to be more adventurous when I was younger.
I can remember when I was about 21, taking the legshield off my Honda 50 so I could ride in the ruts, and then a couple of years later having problems driving my 3-wheel car ...


----------



## plurker (Jan 21, 2013)

streatham - farringdon ride in took me 5 mins longer than normal as my road, and the road my office is on, haven't been salted so i dismounted and walked. People who live near me and came in on the train had a 90+ minute sardine-a-thon #smug


----------



## Onket (Jan 21, 2013)

Left my front light on my desk at work on Friday so had to cycle without it home on Friday & again to the station this morning. Roads very, very quiet for both trips so luckily it was ok. I leave the back light on the bike cos it's so old I don't think anyone will want to nick it, so at least I had that.

Very cold and icy again today.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 21, 2013)

Roads nothing like as lethal as they had been on Friday.

However, and to be on the safe side, I took a detour away from the quiet, ungritted parts of my route onto the longer 70MPH dual carriageway instead.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2013)

Ouch !

Cycling has really fecked me up for walking.
3 MPH. 

It's the same when I go swimming for the first time.

Really bad boots, but all the same ...


----------



## stavros (Jan 21, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Cycling has really fecked me up for walking.
> 3 MPH.


 
I remember Lance Armstrong saying he struggled training for the NY Marathon the year after he retired for the first time because "running used different muscles". I'm sure if he'd asked his chemist would've had something for that.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2013)

Someone said today that the Olympic cyclists were the only athletes allowed to get around the site on bikes ?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 21, 2013)

raining on the way home but not heavily
hopefully get rid of most of the snow and ice


----------



## ddraig (Jan 22, 2013)

aaaaaaaaaaargggh
more blinkin snow! 
thought it was going with the rain


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 22, 2013)

Too iffy for me. And if the main roads were clear enough, the idiots on it were much too scary, and I would have had to push on the final exposed hill that had a decent layer of firm slush - I really can't figure out how other people ride on untreated paths.

At 3am I struggled to get up the stairs to the bathroom - yesterday's hiking had done something nasty to one of my big thigh muscles - to the extent that I didn't see any point in going to work and not being able to walk around - which is the nature of my work...

Maybe this caused me to oversleep, but when I woke up, I realised my leg was better - I took far too long to get out of the house but thought it better to walk - I had managed to find sufficient change, but really couldn't face two buses.

Touch wood, though I'm not without a little discomfort, I made the right choice.

I suppose it's significant that over the past year I pushed myself even harder on the bike to the point where I no longer got cramp if I push it to the max. I now have sprinter's muscles and can no longer walk 3 1/2 miles without it feeling like an expedition.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 22, 2013)

Wasn't sure about cycling in today but decided i'd take the risk & was very glad i did. The side roads near my house were a bit hairy but once I got on the main roads it was fine and I was quite snug and warm in my many layers and heated pads i now put between my socks


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 22, 2013)

I have to confess I felt a bit wimpy - given I saw some very non-macho cyclists about this morning, but I'm holding out for a bit yet - no snow falling in Bristol yet today - in spite of a great dollop sitting over us on the radar.
If it wasn't for the leg pain, I wouldn't really be that bothered since it's a pleasant walk for most of the way along a route I don't get to use very often, and I have musical accompaniment.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 22, 2013)

i couldn't risk it after coming off last week and still in a bit of pain


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 22, 2013)

I actually felt alot safer on my bike than if I'd been walking on the pavements. It was like an ice rink out there this morning.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 23, 2013)

meanwhile in Alaska 







> Back on the trail, Breitenbach says fat biking is more fun than skiing, even when temperatures hit 50 degrees below zero.







http://www.npr.org/2013/01/20/169814506/welcome-to-alaska-where-winter-is-cold-and-bikes-are-fat


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 23, 2013)

Thankfully Bristol's "snow" actually washed a lot of the slush away and it's getting wetter and warmer here.
I couldn't have walked for another day - my calves are killing me.
I could feel the strain in my thigh muscles too - all from walking a few miles. 
I am going to have to consider doing a bit of recreational walking - I rarely ever do more than a few hundred yards.

I had to get off and push in a couple of places and my inadequate SPD blanking plates leak. 
I will be getting out the bathroom sealant at some point.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 23, 2013)

i am safe! in work
didn't come off, took it slow and foot down on corners
one wanker merc driver came too close too fast and zoomed off to the next red light 40yds away, shouted at him and he wound window down to dismiss me with a wave, dickhead.
only saw 2 other cyclists

walking and train yesterday cost me and took at least 3 times as long
and i missed cycling


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 23, 2013)

Bloody snowing now. 
Cycling home may be interesting ...


----------



## ddraig (Jan 23, 2013)

yeah wondering if i should do a short day so can cycle back in the light
sunset about 5ish now roughly?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 23, 2013)

ddraig said:


> yeah wondering if i should do a short day so can cycle back in the light
> sunset about 5ish now roughly?


more like 4.40 ...


----------



## girasol (Jan 23, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> I actually felt alot safer on my bike than if I'd been walking on the pavements. It was like an ice rink out there this morning.


 
Yep, that's how I felt when I cycled in yesterday, roads look even better today in London (but no commuting for me today, working from home).

Once again my toes were numb for about an hour after I stopped cycling - funny because they (and the cold) don't bother me while I'm actually cycling...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 23, 2013)

A few iffy bits on the way home on off-road paths.
I really can't understand how people can happily plough through slush - even overtake sometimes.
Perhaps it helps to have really crap lights so that they can't tell where the slush begins and ends.

Plenty of vanishingly-dim lights - almost OK from a not pissing me off point of view, but do they _*really*_ ride on the roads at either end of the railway path ?
Just as I was setting off, someone in the bike shed had switched on this crap flashing front light that also had *red* LEDs. 

Tailgaters :- Two cars, two bikes. I suggested the last one save up for an Audi.

Thankfully the ride seems to have eased up my shins/calves, I was limping all day at work.

I forgot to reset my computer, but the two journeys only added an extra 10 minutes to the winter average of about an hour.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 24, 2013)

I got to test my new horn on the way home.


Not the last encounter with speeding morons this evening.

And masses of ninjas.

I reckon they really think bike lights are nerdy.


----------



## Onket (Jan 25, 2013)

Dry roads today, for the first time in a bit.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 25, 2013)

Was out drinking last night, so left my bike at work and used some Boris bikes.
I had forgotten how heavy they are.


----------



## Onket (Jan 25, 2013)

Some? I know you're a big lad, but how many do you need?!


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 25, 2013)

I straddle a pair of them.

It is a lot of fun, weaving round the back streets of london, looking for little pubs you haven't seen before. Whilst trying to keep inside of the dockingstation zone.


----------



## fredfelt (Jan 25, 2013)

On Wednesday, (yes, a delayed report) a shout came from a passing car along the lines of 'Use the cycle path' - which was still very clearly covered with snow and ice. Ffs.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 25, 2013)

tosser in jeep stopped in the narrowest bit of a street yesterday, waited for him to pull off as he was talking to mate outside window, passenger had baby on lap 
then the fucker started reversing and almost done me so i shouted and him and his mate started shouting and swearing at me and as i was getting round them i thought they said somethign threatening about nice bike


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 25, 2013)

They like to pretend we aren't there.
Which is why I like to make it almost impossible.
I feel I'm doing it for all the silent cyclists too - but maybe they simply treat me as a one-off.
(As I've said before, perhaps sometimes they think I'm a copper)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2013)

Today I did a recce cycle to my new place of work and it's not a fun ride.  
Lots of roundabouts, dual carriageways and disappearing cycle lanes = fast traffic passing too close to make it a nice relaxing ride. It didn't seem that fast either considering the big roads - 8.5 miles in an hour or so. There is another, quieter route but it would take too long (it will be nice for a return ride in the spring and summer as most of the route is on the Thames Path). 
Anyone know any big-road-avoiding routes from Deptford to Erith?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 27, 2013)

Have you tried any of the online route-finders ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2013)

I have used a couple of apps but they've not been much help.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 27, 2013)

I have to confess I disagree slightly with cyclestreets on my route to work and my local Council's one seemed designed to let them off the hook from actually fixing the mess they've caused to cyclists.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 27, 2013)

Have you got an A-Z?  That's what I did when I had a London cycle, just sat down with an A-Z and planned a route that went through residential areas.

From google maps it looks like there's loads of options through residential areas, just need to get over the railway line somewhere and you're laughing, no?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah, cyclestreets is less than helpful on this route. I have to get through Greenwich somehow and that involved crossing the Blackwell tunnel approach somewhere, so it's either crossing a huge junction on a busy road or going all the way up into the North Greenwich peninsula to cross a massive pedestrian bridge. Neither route is 'fun'.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 27, 2013)

Once you're in Greenwich it's ok?

Deptford-Greenwich looks horrendous up close,


----------



## Onket (Jan 27, 2013)

8115 said:


> Have you got an A-Z?  That's what I did when I had a London cycle, just sat down with an A-Z and planned a route that went through residential areas.
> 
> From google maps it looks like there's loads of options through residential areas, just need to get over the railway line somewhere and you're laughing, no?



Yeah, this is what I did for my old London commute. Sometimes I use the TFL Journeyplanner on cycle mode.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2013)

8115 said:


> Once you're in Greenwich it's ok?
> 
> Deptford-Greenwich looks horrendous up close,


No, Greenwich-Woolwich is the shittest bit, unless you go on the Thames Path. Woolwich-Erith is more pleasant as it is all sidestreets.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2013)

Onket said:


> Yeah, this is what I did for my old London commute. Sometimes I use the TFL Journeyplanner on cycle mode.


Ooh I forgot about tfl journeyplanner. Thanks for the reminder! I shall see if I can find a better route on there


----------



## stavros (Jan 27, 2013)

I finally got out today, after snow last week and yesterday (I'm a roadie remember). Only about 10 miles, the first half of which I went like a train,.... then I changed direction and realised why - a fucking lethal headwind.

Still, it felt good.


----------



## ringo (Jan 28, 2013)

Great ride in today - first time on new bike when it's been dry, light and warm


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 28, 2013)

Yep, potentially a very nice ride in, but I'm feeling unusually tired at the moment - could have done with a day off ..
A bit on edge partly because of a terrible incident yesterday - very near to where I grew up - couple killed while riding their tandem on a Sunday afternoon. Who knows, I may have encountered them on the railway path.

Just one bit of crap driving - perhaps I over-reacted ...


----------



## pissflaps (Jan 28, 2013)

it would appear the offending vehicle was being chased by the feds. just a tragic story from beginning to end - they never stood a chance.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 28, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> it would appear the offending vehicle was being chased by the feds. just a tragic story from beginning to end - they never stood a chance.


They're talking about a second driver now.

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/Coup...n-named-Ross/story-17985591-detail/story.html

Let's hope whoever was driving gets a lot more than 18 months and a few points.


----------



## pissflaps (Jan 28, 2013)

if he was being chased he'll probably get sent down for resisting arrest or somesuch. But yeah, that £30 fine and 6 points for killing two people will really smart. Maybe it'll be &60 and 12 points, seeing as he got two for the price of one.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 28, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Just one bit of crap driving - perhaps I over-reacted ...



That doesn't seem like a fun roundabout.
You were quite far over to the left though. It might have seemed you were turning left. Can you position yourself further to the right? I think I would.


----------



## pissflaps (Jan 28, 2013)

unless you are signalling to turn left, it should be presumed by any drivers that you are going straight or right. Positioning was fine. What's more fucking annoying is that cunt parked on the pavement at the beginning


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 28, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> unless you are signalling to turn left, it should be presumed by any drivers that you are going straight or right. Positioning was fine. What's more fucking annoying is that cunt parked on the pavement at the beginning


The law, and what drivers actually do are very far apart.
In this case the drive seems to assume he is turning left..

Try and get right in every ones way. I would rather be beeped at than hit.


----------



## pissflaps (Jan 28, 2013)

presumably the rider was filtering to the roundabout, hence being on the left. Once again, the only twattery on display in that vid is coming from those cocooned in their air conditioned death-boxes.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 28, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> The law, and what drivers actually do are very far apart.
> In this case the drive seems to assume he is turning left..
> 
> Try and get right in every ones way. I would rather be beeped at than hit.


 
Agreed. The problem with that roundabout is that the exit that gg takes is bikes-only, which means it is invisible to drivers. They don't see it because they can't use it. They assume that if you are not over to the right and indicating to turn right that you must be going to turn left because that is what a car would do.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 28, 2013)

Actually, if we are talking about visibility to other road users, I think a normal cyclist should be more over to the right...

Where as GG should stay where he is, unleash his thousand watts of light, sound his 'end-of-times' megahorn, whilst shouting imaginative swearwords in his fantastic accent.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 28, 2013)

Before the path through the park was created and I was younger and fitter, I used to filter past cars on the right to then turn right at the roundabout.

Positioning myself where I do is indeed a bit more "riding in the gutter-y" than I ever would do normally, but most people are turning right so it usually works very well for me.

There are actually bicycles painted on the road slightly to left of centre because it's an important cycle route - perhaps I should get them to paint something on the roundabout itself - much as I hate tackling a large roundabout using such a lane, but it might work there...



(this one's in Denmark where they drive on the right)


----------



## Onket (Jan 28, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> it would appear the offending vehicle was being chased by the feds. just a tragic story from beginning to end - they never stood a chance.


 
The police killed a 13 year old girl in Bermondsey earlier this month with their idiotic chasing of another vehicle. Eyewitnesses reckoned there were up to 3 police vehicles (at least one unmarked) tearing after the vehicle that hit the poor girl. I think they think it's a fucking game. Cunts.


----------



## pissflaps (Jan 28, 2013)

gotta catch the villains, innit?

it amazes me how people think they can drive above 25 MpH on any road in london without putting other road users at considerable risk.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 28, 2013)

stavros said:


> I finally got out today, after snow last week and yesterday (I'm a roadie remember). Only about 10 miles, the first half of which I went like a train,.... then I changed direction and realised why - a fucking lethal headwind.


 
You poor bugger 

I did 125 miles yesterday - the last 45 of which were into a head wind gale. I was properly knackered by the time I got home.


----------



## pissflaps (Jan 28, 2013)

125 miles? christ's tits that's a bit of a spin. Club run? take the rest of the day off.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jan 28, 2013)

Question about chains. I am a touch on the beefy side (116kg) and find my chains stretch and need replacing every few months, will a persons weight seriously affect chainlife? And what is the typical mileage you should get out of a chain (I seem to get less than 1500miles.)


----------



## ddraig (Jan 28, 2013)

well cold wind today
no snow sleet or much rain tho!


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 28, 2013)

ferrelhadley said:


> Question about chains. I am a touch on the beefy side (116kg) and find my chains stretch and need replacing every few months, will a persons weight seriously affect chainlife? And what is the typical mileage you should get out of a chain (I seem to get less than 1500miles.)


I have only ever changed a chain once in the last 4 years. 
I weigh 125kg and cycle about 500 miles a month,


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 28, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I have only ever changed a chain once in the last 4 years.
> I weigh 125kg and cycle about 500 miles a month,


It must surely be perpetually sunny where you are, with the roads being swept daily.
Perhaps you use fancy chains and keep them spotless ?

I tend to get through about 2 chains a year - which means about 1200 miles per chain. (mine are nearer a tenner a time.)
I ride on very rough roads and tracks.
My last order from November :-
Shimano HG40 6 - 8 Speed Chain X 3 @ 8.49 inc VAT = 25.47


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 28, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> It must surely be perpetually sunny where you are, with the roads being swept daily.
> Perhaps you use fancy chains and keep them spotless ?
> 
> I tend to get through about 2 chains a year - which means about 1200 miles per chain. (mine are nearer a tenner a time.)
> ...


London might have a protective layer of smog keeping it a bit warmer, but I wouldn't say it was dry..

I just use a standard chain. No the cheapest. But nothing expensive.
I use a park chain cleaning thing on it once every three or four weeks.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 28, 2013)

I've never changed the chain on my 15 year old commuter. Although I'm considering replacing it and the gears as they have started to jump a bit too often.

Maybe I don't pedal hard enough 

I snapped a chain on my six-month old recumbent a couple of years ago after I'd barely done a couple of thousand miles, so I changed it to be on the safe side.

Regularly getting though chains strikes me as being a tad expensive.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 29, 2013)

ferrelhadley said:


> Question about chains. I am a touch on the beefy side (116kg) and find my chains stretch and need replacing every few months, will a persons weight seriously affect chainlife? And what is the typical mileage you should get out of a chain (I seem to get less than 1500miles.)



I weigh 67kg and use a Shimano 6701 on my road bikes and generally get some measurable wear after 1,000km.


----------



## Onket (Jan 29, 2013)

Wet!

Rain and lots of surface water. New waterproof trousers have not kept my arse dry.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 29, 2013)

Mudguards?


----------



## Onket (Jan 29, 2013)

I can only assume I'd be wetter without it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 29, 2013)

How's it getting to your derrière ?
It wasn't doing much more than drizzling this morning and was mild, so I took a gamble.
Just a slight dampness in my combats above the knee.

If you *do* fit mudguards, be sure to fit ones with safety clips.... though I'm not sure if that's an option when you have to leave your bike(s) locked up at stations...


----------



## Onket (Jan 29, 2013)

It might be getting in through a gap somewhere. Maybe I need a longer jacket that I can pull further down, maybe the trousers are faulty- this was their first outing.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> It might be getting in through a gap somewhere. Maybe I need a longer jacket that I can pull further down, maybe the trousers are faulty- this was their first outing.


 
Do you have a rear mudguard? No waterproof trousers will keep everything out if it's being thrown up off the back wheel at speed


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 29, 2013)

Even a cheap rack and a bit of cardboard ...


----------



## pissflaps (Jan 29, 2013)

/job done.


----------



## Onket (Jan 29, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Do you have a rear mudguard? No waterproof trousers will keep everything out if it's being thrown up off the back wheel at speed


 
Yeah, got one-



Onket said:


> I can only assume I'd be wetter without it.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> Yeah, got one-


 
what kind? Like this






or like this






the first kind makes a massive difference to how wet you get.


----------



## Onket (Jan 29, 2013)

The second one. But about as close to the wheel as the first one.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 29, 2013)

Very odd.
I have the second sort, but set really high - clamped to the rack - and my back is the last place I expect to get wet...

I also have an MTB guard on the front, plus a crud-catcher.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 29, 2013)

bloody wet!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 29, 2013)

Slow drizzle here - as it was yesterday and the low-lying roads and paths are already filling up.
So I will most likely need to find a short diversion on the way home.


----------



## Onket (Jan 29, 2013)

My trainers got it most. Luckily in a gentlegreen -esque fashion I always carry a spare pair after having to wear wet shoes all-day once.


----------



## girasol (Jan 29, 2013)

Too much headwind, what a struggle, felt like I was going up a steep hill all the way home... Exhausted!!!


----------



## a_chap (Jan 29, 2013)

Virtually blown to a standstill a couple of times on the way home tonight


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 29, 2013)

Bloody annoying it wasn't blowing this morning to help me up the hill.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 29, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Virtually blown to a standstill a couple of times on the way home tonight





girasol said:


> Too much headwind, what a struggle, felt like I was going up a steep hill all the way home... Exhausted!!!


Whilst I have just cycled with the wind and now feel like some sort of supercyclist.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 29, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Whilst I have just cycled with the wind and now feel like some sort of supercyclist.


 
me too. I zoomed home - it was fantastic


----------



## tbtommyb (Jan 29, 2013)

Horribly damp and slippery on the pedals this morning. Going home I was clipped in and the air was warm so it was lovely apart from the wind.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 30, 2013)

Woken up by the hammering of rain on the windows 

I suspect it might be a case of full waterproofs this morning.


----------



## girasol (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, I'm glad to hear someone benefited from it 



joustmaster said:


> Whilst I have just cycled with the wind and now feel like some sort of supercyclist.


 


Hellsbells said:


> me too. I zoomed home - it was fantastic


----------



## ringo (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice ride in, felt good to leave a few winter layers at home and ride unencumbered for a change.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 30, 2013)

Cycling in today however was a battle. Hopefully I'll be zooming home again later though. It's a lovely day today. Soon it'll be spring


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 30, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> Cycling in today however was a battle. Hopefully I'll be zooming home again later though. It's a lovely day today. Soon it'll be spring


My body seems to think its a kite or a sail at the moment. 
I am going to spend the afternoon learning about tacking


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 30, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> My body seems to think its a kite or a sail at the moment.
> I am going to spend the afternoon learning about tacking


I have a half mile, 15 percent hill at the end of my commute that runs SW-NW and the prevailing wind is SW.
Though this morning it was westerly - I could feel it on my left shoulder-blade - but it was a very easy tack.


----------



## stavros (Jan 30, 2013)

No riding for me today, but I did invest in a new hand pump to take out with me, as my old one managed to lose its valve engagement nozzle. The new one's a dual action, so that's a step up.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 30, 2013)

Had my 4th encounter with scooter-riding twats .
Let's hope he fails his test.


----------



## Onket (Jan 31, 2013)

Managed to get to the train station before it started raining properly but then spent 5 hrs on the train due to a broken down train blocking the line ahead. Got to work at half 11. I know this isn't really the thread for it but....


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 31, 2013)

You're cycling as much of it as you can. 
I hope your circumstances improve sooner rather than later.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 31, 2013)

I had to see the dentist this morning so it was a lovely sunny ride in on empty roads and I only have the stiff breeze to explain why it took me just as long as usual.


----------



## Onket (Jan 31, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> You're cycling as much of it as you can.
> I hope your circumstances improve sooner rather than later.


 
Cheers. 

I had an interview yesterday closer to home actually.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 31, 2013)

Fecking ninjas - dozens of them -  I reckon nearly 50 percent on the railway path - presumably on account of the mild spell.
Morons. I really will have to get myself down to the city end to see how they get to the start of the path.
Then two more on the road on the way home.

Is there some sort of Jim Jones 35th anniversary year thing going on ?


----------



## Onket (Feb 1, 2013)

Onket said:


> Any suggestions for a decent front light to use on an unlit road? A section of my ride is pretty dark, too dark for the light I've got, I reckon.


 


a_chap said:


> Where to start?
> 
> You can use anything from an LED torch through to multi-hundred pound mountain bike lights. Or go the Heath Robinson Gentle Green route and build your own.
> 
> ...


 


DownwardDog said:


> Exposure Reflex are expensive but well worth it. I've just put one on my Thorn Mercury rando bike. No cables, very bright, intelligent battery life management and programmable modes.
> 
> Cheapo lights just don't last in my experience.


 
Just googled Exposure Reflex. Wow. I don't think there's anything on there that isn't more expensive than my actual bike.

Anyone recommend something affordable?! 

What about this one? How bright is 320 lumens? http://www.torchdirect.co.uk/olight-torches/olight-s10-baton-led-torch.html

This one is about the same price, but listed as 1W- http://www.allterraincycles.co.uk/.Topeak-WhiteLite-HP-1W-Front-Light_116668.htm how bright is that?

What do I need for a stretch of dark road?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 1, 2013)

baack on after 2 days on a course 
getting warmer too


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2013)

Onket said:


> Just googled Exposure Reflex. Wow. I don't think there's anything on there that isn't more expensive than my actual bike.
> 
> Anyone recommend something affordable?!
> 
> ...


 
I have a genuine 3 watt (I measured it), claimed 300 Lumen Aldi torch - I paid £10 for it - very good value torch, but it's only for emergencies. It replaces a 1 watt torch that thankfully I never needed to use on the bike.

Personally, perhaps it's my eyes, but I need a lot more than that.


----------



## Onket (Feb 1, 2013)

More than 3 watt needed?

And 100 lumens = 1 watt?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2013)

Onket said:


> More than 3 watt needed?
> 
> And 100 lumens = 1 watt?


To be honest I have never measured a lumen in my life - and I can never remember what a lumen actually is - there's no direct correlation because some LEDs are more efficient than others.

You have to take pretty well all advertised claims with a pinch of salt - shockingly even on Amazon.
If you want a 1 watt torch, buy a "5 watt" one on eBay for £5.

As I said before, B&M do amazing things for £60 or so with only 1 watt / 60 lumens, by using proper optics, but if I was investing, I would want a Philips - but they're over £100 !

I think because I aim my 6 watts per lamp directly at the road, some of it is bounced back and kills my night vision - but my lights really do work - much broader beam pattern. I ride at normal speed on a familiar unlit road every evening.



As I said, I pay £10 for these lamps that are actually about 6 watts.
Doesn't matter which way around you wire them.

12volt 3.7AH radio control battery £25 (knackered after two or 3 winters)
The first year you should be able to get 6 hours run-time on a charge.



Length of twin core, velcro frame bag or water bottle to put the battery in.

Charger £12 - will last for years.




Personally I wouldn't be without one of these now to clamp my lamp to. :-



https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=topeak xtender&hl=en&client=firefox-beta&hs=bEz&tbo=d&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&tbm=shop&source=lnms&sa=X&ei=_N4LUfGqMtKS0QXlkYGgAQ&ved=0CAwQ_AUoAA&biw=1280&bih=868

Cable tie a plumbing clamp and bob's yer uncle...


----------



## Onket (Feb 1, 2013)

I just want to buy a light for my bike!


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 1, 2013)

get some of these. 






http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4...ad-and-rear-light-set.html?lg=en&cr=GBP&cn=gb


----------



## Wolveryeti (Feb 1, 2013)

Potholes getting worse. Nearly went arse over tit the other day because I misjudged the depth of a puddle. For fuck's sake. I don't need cycle superhighways, lanes, and other nonsense. Just fix the bastard surface of the roads please.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2013)

Onket said:


> I just want to buy a light for my bike!


 
That's what I'm showing you. £50 or so all-in.
99 percent of bike lights I see on a daily basis are total crap - and I'm staggered at how much people pay for them.
Vanishingly few are even capable of properly illuminating an unlit road.

The only decent commercial bike lights suitable for road use are very expensive - as I said, Philips, B&M - you won't even find those in your average bike shop.

I've been using these domestic spot lights for three winters now - they've been permanently attached to my bike for 3 years / 6,000 miles, all weathers.
I have no intention of replacing them - except if they come up with more powerful £10 MR16 lamps.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> get some of these.
> 
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4...ad-and-rear-light-set.html?lg=en&cr=GBP&cn=gb


 
Unless you have owl-vision, you won't be belting along an unlit road with that.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 1, 2013)

Onket said:


> I just want to buy a light for my bike!


Cateye lights are good.  There are two unlit sections of my ride home where it is pitch black and my front beam lights it up like its day.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 1, 2013)

cateye lights don't like potholes.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 1, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> cateye lights don't like potholes.


 
 There's plenty of potholes where I cycle.  What's the problem with them?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2013)

PursuedByBears said:


> There's plenty of potholes where I cycle. What's the problem with them?


Electronically switched lights generally can go out if the circuit is broken for a millisecond.
Cateyes have a reputation for falling off and exploding into several pieces - always have a loop of cord attached - but I do that for anything detachable.
I have used Cateyes in the past - decent enough for town use.
(possibly - I would feel naked with so little light)


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 1, 2013)

the slotted housings that they use are a bit shit and have a nasty habit of not hanging on to your lights when you go *gerdunk*. Saw someone's rear light go clattering onto kennington road only last night. this may only be the case on the cheaper, entry level ones. Velcro straps are the way forward i reckon.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 1, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> That's what I'm showing you. £50 or so all-in.
> 99 percent of bike lights I see on a daily basis are total crap - and I'm staggered at how much people pay for them.
> Vanishingly few are even capable of properly illuminating an unlit road.
> 
> ...


if he won't get himself a bike then he ain't gonna spend that on lights is he!


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 1, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> (possibly - I would feel naked with so little light)


 
  thanks for the explanations!  Mine have held up OK so far after a year's use but were quite pricy when I bought them (can't remember how much) - maybe the build quality is better on mine?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2013)

ddraig said:


> if he won't get himself a bike then he ain't gonna spend that on lights is he!


The torch he linked to was almost that much.
To be fair he needs two separate bikes to do his current commute and has to lock at least one of them at a station overnight.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2013)

Set off at 16.45 and almost got home in the light - at least it was light enough when I was nearly home that I didn't feel able to question the mental capacity of the light-less on the railway path.

Is it that cycling has to be "cheap" - i.e sod all ?

I rode a bike for several years that I paid £25 for in about 1988, in terrible mechanical condition, but I never once set off without lights  - not in 25 years and 40,000 miles - spring, summer, autumn, winter. Good lights can be useful even on a dull summer's day.
In retrospect I'm amazed that it took me so long to improve on my pair of never-readies beyond making them rechargeable, but at least I made an effort.
In winter I have the lights fixed to my bike, a second charged battery, my Aldi torch and a Cateye rear lamp.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 1, 2013)

Onket said:


> Just googled Exposure Reflex. Wow. I don't think there's anything on there that isn't more expensive than my actual bike.


 
Last year I had my bike stolen from my house. The thieves dumped my bike a few hundred yards from my house after taking the lights...




Onket said:


> Anyone recommend something affordable?!


 
Yes - any bright LED torch will do. The beam pattern of a torch tends to be less than ideal though - but they will do a perfectly adequate job. And they can always double as a torch. 



Onket said:


> What about this one? How bright is 320 lumens? http://www.torchdirect.co.uk/olight-torches/olight-s10-baton-led-torch.html


 
320 lumens is plenty bright enough. My main light for my long-distance bike is only around 250 lumens. However it has a superb beam pattern which makes a big difference IMO.

As for the Cateye debate; I have used Cateyes for years and found them to be completely reliable. I have never had one switch itself off no matter how bad a pothole I've belted. My commuting back-up light is a Cateye EL530.

My problem with Cateyes these days is that they have been left miles behind in terms of brightness.

ETA: I am talking about Cateye front lights. Cateye rears lights are still superb! I use a Cateye LD1100 rear light which is staggeringly bright! http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=64508


----------



## a_chap (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm now on my hols for a week which means no commuting.And am leaving the bike at the repairers for gear-related goodness to be applied.

This has been a public information announcement


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Yes - any bright LED torch will do. The beam pattern of a torch tends to be less than ideal though - but they will do a perfectly adequate job. And they can always double as a torch.


 
mounted low .... very low..


----------



## a_chap (Feb 1, 2013)

Why mounted low?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2013)

I assumed that's why they work for you....

Lamps in any case _*should*_ be mounted low.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 1, 2013)

Sports Direct are doing heavily discounted Muddy Fox cycling shoes today. may be of interest to someone, especially if you've got a mountainbiking kid, or you've got diddy feet - some of them start at a size 3

http://www.sportsdirect.com/Cycling/Cycling-Shoes


----------



## ddraig (Feb 1, 2013)

cheers weeps!
'cheap' tights and other bits too
http://www.sportsdirect.com/muddyfox-padded-cycling-tights-mens-635054


----------



## a_chap (Feb 2, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I assumed that's why they work for you....
> 
> Lamps in any case _*should*_ be mounted low.


 
I must have missed that lesson. Can you explain why lights ("lamps", how quaint) should be mounted low?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 2, 2013)

a_chap said:


> I must have missed that lesson. Can you explain why lights ("lamps", how quaint) should be mounted low?


So they have a chance of keeping the up-spill out of my eyes on shared paths.
Lamps always *used* to be mounted low - my never-readies were right down by my axles if I recall correctly.
My dipped beam is mounted low AND corrected for excessive up-spill.
It's my intention that very few people ever get to see one of the three 2 watt 30 degree LEDs directly.



Even my "be seen on well-lit streets and A roads" lamp and my high beam are mounted below handlebar level.


----------



## Onket (Feb 2, 2013)

ddraig said:


> if he won't get himself a bike then he ain't gonna spend that on lights is he!



Eh? Me? I've got a bike.


----------



## Onket (Feb 2, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> That's what I'm showing you. £50 or so all-in.
> 99 percent of bike lights I see on a daily basis are total crap - and I'm staggered at how much people pay for them.
> Vanishingly few are even capable of properly illuminating an unlit road.
> 
> ...



No you aren't. You're suggesting I buy various components and build a light. I've not really got the time for that, tbh.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 2, 2013)

Onket said:


> No you aren't. You're suggesting I buy various components and build a light. I've not really got the time for that, tbh.


The only assembly is wiring the lamp to the battery.
Why not buy a Magicshine-type thing ?
You'll still need to fit a yoghurt carton to make it road-friendly though.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 2, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Why mounted low?


 
The theory goes that a low mounted light better shows irregularities in the road surface by casting shadows into holes, etc.

I haven't quite worked out how to mount my Reflex low on my Thorn as it has a Ti fork so brazing/welding is out. Obviously I reject cable ties and worm drive hose clips on aesthetic grounds.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 2, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> Obviously I reject cable ties and worm drive hose clips on aesthetic grounds.




How about a bar extender ?
I'm kicking myself for persisting with the hose clips, cable ties (and gaffer tape  ) for so long.

I plan to try fitting my dipped beam right at the front of my shortie MTB mudguard on a cantilever.




At the moment, the lamp assembly is stabilised with a length of inner tube.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 2, 2013)

Onket said:


> Eh? Me? I've got a bike.


not having a pop!
i mean you didn't go and get one yourself from a shop but asked for one on here iirc
nothing wrong with that of course


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 2, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> How about a bar extender ?


 
That wouldn't let me mount it low. I've got as far as designing a 6061 Al bracket in CAD that uses the disk brake mount but my milling machine is relatively crude so I'd have transcribe all the cutting instructions by hand. I could just send it out to get milled but that feels like ego shattering defeat.


----------



## Onket (Feb 2, 2013)

ddraig said:


> not having a pop!
> i mean you didn't go and get one yourself from a shop but asked for one on here iirc
> nothing wrong with that of course


 

That was to be my 2nd bike, to cycle from the London station to work, and back. It will be locked overnight at a station so would prefer it to be something someone was chucking out or just had sitting round, rather than spunking loads of cash on something that could get nicked the first night I leave it!

I'm still looking. The 'road ready' one I bought turns out to need a bit of work that I can't affort to pay for at the moment.

I still cycle from home to the local train station each day on a bike that I bought a few years back.  Need the light for that one as it's bloody dark at that time!


----------



## a_chap (Feb 3, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> So they have a chance of keeping the up-spill out of my eyes on shared paths.
> Lamps always *used* to be mounted low - my never-readies were right down by my axles if I recall correctly.
> My dipped beam is mounted low AND corrected for excessive up-spill.
> It's my intention that very few people ever get to see one of the three 2 watt 30 degree LEDs directly.


 
So what you really mean is that lights should be pointed downwards. The actual height of the lights isn't important.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 3, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> That's what I'm showing you. £50 or so all-in.
> 99 percent of bike lights I see on a daily basis are total crap - and I'm staggered at how much people pay for them.
> Vanishingly few are even capable of properly illuminating an unlit road.
> 
> ...


 
With respect GG you have rather er... unusual opinions about bike lights. One could even say yours are somewhat eccentric opinions.

There are plenty of commercial lights which provide adequate (and even exceptional) illumination. That market does not belong solely to B&M and Philips.

However I will agree that too many cyclists buy / use poor lights.

I speak as someone who almost certainly does a heck of a lot more riding in darkness than you do


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 3, 2013)

a_chap said:


> So what you really mean is that lights should be pointed downwards. The actual height of the lights isn't important.


For showing road features, lower and more horizontal beams is going to be better.
The light also won't fire straight back into your own eyes - even my dipped beam is slightly guilty of that.
For not shining in other cyclists' eyes, ditto.
As you know, I hate 90 percent of the lamps I encounter on the local railway path.
Must be worse for recumbent riders. I _*try*_ to get to the switch in time, but it's my 6 watt dipped beam that's in question - one that I've tweaked for just enough up-spill to pick out other path users.

The big dilemma is when you switch from road to path - hence my alternative lamps and dip-switch.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 3, 2013)

a_chap said:


> I speak as someone who almost certainly does a heck of a lot more riding in darkness than you do


Probably not where you will encounter other cyclists.
And being low to the ground, your lights will start off with an advantage.
Try doing my commute.
All my nemeses are city-workers, so I get a fair few criminally-bright and expensive lamps, some which clearly TRY to be all things - throwing most light downwards, but still far too much forwards for shared paths.
I mostly only swear at the c%nts with 3 watt lamps mounted horizontally.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 3, 2013)

... and in terms of bang for buck, I reckon I do very well indeed. I've seen those 6 watt triple LED lamps going for £5 .. I sometimes think about trying a Magicshine and wiring in a relay and a regulator or dual-voltage charging (they run on about 8 volts).

Cycle lighting is more complex than car lighting. There's at least one situation I'm not geared-up for .. I may yet make my indicator supply available to strobe at least part of my lighting front and back - I'm shortly going to separate my rear light into three concentric circles instead of the current two - may well experiment with a brake light.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 3, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Probably not where you will encounter other cyclists.
> And being low to the ground, your lights will start off with an advantage.
> Try doing my commute.
> All my nemeses are city-workers, so I get a fair few criminally-bright and expensive lamps, some which clearly TRY to be all things - throwing most light downwards, but still far too much forwards for shared paths.
> I mostly only swear at the c%nts with 3 watt lamps mounted horizontally.


Stop viewing other road users as nemeses!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2013)

Finally started my commute by bike to my new job.
8.5 miles, 37 minutes on the way in, but that's on empty streets.
Too many huge roundabout for comfort, but a good morning workout, esp if I strive to get it down to 30 minutes.
I need more lights and a luminous rucksack cover.
Don't have enough room in my bag for all my stuff though and can't really get a bigger one. Panniers are out of the question too. 
Because of this I forgot my shoes and am walking about a high school in pinstripes and clippy cloppy cycling shoes. 
I also have nowhere to hang my wet gear, besides behind my desk and I have to get the caretaker every time I want a shower. Which is shit - changesble from hot to cold and the presssure varies enormously. and there is no hook to hang my suit on and no curtain to prevent my clothes being sprayed.
Still, feels good to begin a proper daily workout again.


----------



## girasol (Feb 5, 2013)

Fastest average speed this morning, combination of tail wind and getting lucky with the lights... Fearful for journey home though, headwind awaits me  Last Tuesday was harsh, today is meant to be worse.

Some stupid woman pulled up, without indicating or looking, just to move her car to the other side of the road (forcing me to stop), she was so oblivious to reality that when I rode past her and shouted she still took no notice (or pretended not to).


----------



## girasol (Feb 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Finally started my commute by bike to my new job.
> 8.5 miles, 37 minutes on the way in, but that's on empty streets.
> Too many huge roundabout for comfort, but a good morning workout, esp if I strive to get it down to 30 minutes.
> I need more lights and a luminous rucksack cover.
> ...


 
I would really struggle if I had to carry all my clothes every time I cycled to work!  Luckily we have lockers, so I keep my shoes and clothes at work.  I guess once you have been there for a bit you can start figuring out if there's a way of getting some lockers in...


----------



## Onket (Feb 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Finally started my commute by bike to my new job.
> 8.5 miles, 37 minutes on the way in, but that's on empty streets.
> Too many huge roundabout for comfort, but a good morning workout, esp if I strive to get it down to 30 minutes.
> I need more lights and a luminous rucksack cover.
> ...



Congratulations on the job. My tip for the bag cover is to use a high viz vest. Mine was about £2 from Lidl.


----------



## Onket (Feb 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Finally started my commute by bike to my new job.
> 8.5 miles, 37 minutes on the way in, but that's on empty streets.
> Too many huge roundabout for comfort, but a good morning workout, esp if I strive to get it down to 30 minutes.
> I need more lights and a luminous rucksack cover.
> ...



Congratulations on the job. My tip for the bag cover is to use a high viz vest. Mine was about £2 from Lidl.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2013)

How would a hi-vis vest work?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2013)

girasol said:


> I would really struggle if I had to carry all my clothes every time I cycled to work!  Luckily we have lockers, so I keep my shoes and clothes at work.  I guess once you have been there for a bit you can start figuring out if there's a way of getting some lockers in...


There are small lockers but no upright ones, or no spare ones. I am going to campaign for one!


----------



## Onket (Feb 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> How would a hi-vis vest work?


 

Put it on your bag, arm straps through the arm holes.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Panniers are out of the question too.


 
Why? They are a far more comfortable way to carry things than a rucksack. Once you go rack you never go back.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 5, 2013)

Are you a well dressed flouro-nodder on a cycle to work scheme hybrid-u-like who was riding up railton road last night in the direction of herne hill with an infant child on the back? My invitation to you to perhaps get some lights because you were kinda hard to see there was asked in as polite and friendly manner as i can muster. Why the fuck did you then proceed to tell me to fuck off and that i should buy a hi-viz coat, in front of said child no less. You sorry excuse for a father, you would sooner put your child's, (and i suppose your, not that i care that much to be honest), life at risk for want of a few quid whilst you labor under the misapprehension that wearing a shit and mud caked altura flouro coat is somehow imbued with magical car repelling magic. Working lights... Hi-Viz coat. Guess which one is required by law... And riding on the pavement is against the law too. Sort your fucking life out you fool. Seriously, fuck you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> Why? They are a far more comfortable way to carry things than a rucksack. Once you go rack you never go back.


I'm no sticking panniers on a road bike


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2013)

Onket said:


> Put it on your bag, arm straps through the arm holes.


Cheers will give it a go. Bag might be too big though.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 5, 2013)

get an oversized one to fit


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 5, 2013)

One of those  police minibus' full of police nearly hit me, when it changed lanes,  this morning.

I cycled after it. Got along side it. And started shouting very strong swear words at the driver.
He stopped, and then I spent a minute being quite rude to him and his driving skills, and parentage.
He just kept shrugging and saying "right".

swines


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 5, 2013)

You did amazingly well to do 8.5 miles in 37 minutes carrying a rucksack.
You can get racks to fit on bikes with no mounts you know (I have one on my bike), but if you want to be a style martyr ...
I bet you don't have mudguards either - but those, I'll concede can be a bit hairy on a skinny bike .. but the rack would sort that problem too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm not fitting anything to my racer! It has to go on my back or not at all


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2013)

And it's just an average of 13.7mph, so not that amazing. Barely any traffic or lights to slow me down


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> And it's just an average of 13.7mph, so not that amazing. Barely any traffic or lights to slow me down


It's taking me just under an hour at the moment to do both commutes - 9.5MPH average


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> Why? They are a far more comfortable way to carry things than a rucksack. Once you go rack you never go back.


They don't fit on a racer - no rack!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> It's taking me just under an hour at the moment to do both commutes - 9.5MPH average


Aye, but I am also riding my bike for fitness and have limited time, so need to go faster


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> They don't fit on a racer - no rack!


 
An Old Man Mountain Sherpa rack will.

http://www.oldmanmountain.com/Pages/RackPages/RearRacks.html


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye, but I am also riding my bike for fitness and have limited time, so need to go faster


I'm also maxed-out.
There's the odd hill though..


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not fitting anything to my racer! It has to go on my back or not at all


 
That's going to be very sweaty and will eventually give you a bad back.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 5, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> It's taking me just under an hour at the moment to do both commutes - 9.5MPH average


 
_Sur la plaque!_


----------



## girasol (Feb 5, 2013)

I fitted one of those metal baskets at the front of my bike and rode like that for about 16 months, but recently I started riding with a rucksack. Baskets limit maneuverability a bit. But will probably go back to using it once it gets warmer... One good think about rucksacks is that they cushion your fall, if you fall on your back that is 

Tempted by pannier, but it will just add even more weight to my already weighty hybrid.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm also maxed-out.
> There's the odd hill though..


Flat all the way, apart from a small descent that took me to 33mph!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> That's going to be very sweaty and will eventually give you a bad back.


Well I don't see any way round it, unless I get a new bike.
I'm not removing a bike rack each time I want to take it out for a spin at the weekend


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Well I don't see any way round it, unless I get a new bike.
> I'm not removing a bike rack each time I want to take it out for a spin at the weekend


 
You could get a quick release beam rack - unless you have a CF seat post.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 5, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> _Sur la plaque!_


Are you suggesting I need to push myself more ?

The 48 tooth front (x11 rear x 26") gets used once a day on the way home where I have a slight downhill - usually hit about 25MPH for a bit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> You could get a quick release beam rack - unless you have a CF seat post.


I don't know what a CF seat post is. 
Where does it attach to?
As far as I can tell on a racer, the only place you can attach a rack to is the seat post and therefore it wouldn't be very strong


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyway, why are we talking about putting a rack on a racer? 
It's unconscionable!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyway, why are we talking about putting a rack on a racer?
> It's unconscionable!


Because what you really need for commuting is a tourer / hybrid.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 5, 2013)

Not sure if they count, but back in the 80s when I started cycling, the standard cheap hack was a 10 speed with the lowest gear being 42 x 28 x 27 inches - totally bonkers - I walked one hill all that time.
I had 3 of those over the course of the first 10 years of cycling - (first was borrowed, second stolen).
The first thing I did was fit a rack and a basket.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Because what you really need for commuting is a tourer / hybrid.


Perhaps I'll get a hybrid for commuting one day, but i can only afford one bike


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Perhaps I'll get a hybrid for commuting one day, but i can only afford one bike


Well put a rack on it - has it really got no fixing points at all ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2013)

It's a racer. Why would I put a rack on it?
I have to just pack my bag lighter  somehow


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 5, 2013)

What about one of those bags with a strap that goes over one shoulder and hangs at your side like a postmans bag? You won't get the inevitable sweat patch on your back with one of those like you do with a rucksack.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2013)

Too small and not nice to wear on a bike. 
Not bothered about sweat as I have a shower after a ride.


----------



## Onket (Feb 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Perhaps I'll get a hybrid for commuting one day, but i can only afford one bike



I've got an almost road-worthy hybrid you could have for a bargain price.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2013)

What is it and how much? 
The commute back from work is such a contrast.
The roundabouts are much scarier and the one next to the old cinema in Woolwich scared me enough to use the crossing instead. The ride between Plumstead and Greenwich is horrendous - a rat run with no cycle lane, a dual carriageway and a huge 20 foot wall on the left and no pavement for some stretches.
Where there is a cycle lane, it has cars parked in and buses pulling in and out all the time. 
No fun.
I kinda wish I had a helmet cam, so gg can have kittens on my behalf


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 5, 2013)

I had my first ever bad interaction with a bus on the way home.



If you think I'm a bit sad, check out how I got the reg from just the bus company code :-

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=bristol first bus 46254&hl=en&client=firefox-beta&hs=5Qo&tbo=d&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=Z0wRUceKI-qY1AWYkYCoDQ&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAA&biw=1371&bih=687


----------



## ddraig (Feb 5, 2013)

2 bags!
one back and one front
one of these for front


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 5, 2013)

I could never ride any distance with a bag on my back - and I never have - all the 25 years I've been cycling.
I have a small shoulder bag for my phone, music players, Allen keys etc, but that's it.
I have a day bag, but it goes in a basket on the back.
I now have a £100 OMM rack and a £15 pair of panniers.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> The roundabouts are much scarier and the one next to the old cinema in Woolwich scared me enough to use the crossing instead.


 
Pussy.

One of the roundabouts on my commute is on a 70mph dual carriageway. I have to turn right, so I have to manoeuvre into the third lane frantically indicating right.

Even more fun in the dark or when it's foggy of course 

Actually I suspect I might get killed doing that one day. Ho hum.


----------



## tbtommyb (Feb 5, 2013)

Yesterday I asked a guy at the lights for directions (hadn't gone to Brixton from that direction before) and he was really helpful and showed me pretty much the whole way. Nice bloke.

And then today I showered at work for the first time and only realised I'd forgotten my towel when I got out of the shower.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 5, 2013)

good start, nightmare end
i just knock about in stuff i've cycled in in til cooled down
then somedays i don't bother changing at all


----------



## ddraig (Feb 5, 2013)

had to stop in a bus shelter on the way home as the rain was building and freezing!
least it wasn't the weird 2 min full on snow flurry that happened about 3 times earlier in the afternoon


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> Yesterday I asked a guy at the lights for directions (hadn't gone to Brixton from that direction before) and he was really helpful and showed me pretty much the whole way. Nice bloke.
> 
> And then today I showered at work for the first time and only realised I'd forgotten my towel when I got out of the shower.



Paper towels? Been there myself!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 6, 2013)

2 tossers almost done me by parking/turning with no indication today and one of them shouted at me


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> Paper towels? Been there myself!


... or the dryer parts of the shirt you rode in.
Works better if it's a *flannel* you forgot ...


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't think I've used a flannel since I was about 7 years old.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> I don't think I've used a flannel since I was about 7 years old.


Flannels are where it's at - mine are colour-coded. 



Spoiler



from sky blue to brown


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2013)

Perhaps the first hints of spring ... saw two close overtakes on the railway path - one fine, one Rizla.
Plus 3 a-holes extracting the last bit of value from presumably very expensive and totally unsuitable strobing lights.


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2013)

Lights in the daytime?!


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 6, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I had my first ever bad interaction with a bus on the way home.


 
Whoever is driving that bus should be in a dole queue. good luck nailing that fucker to a wall. keep us posted.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> Lights in the daytime?!


 
That section of my commute used to be so restful...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> Whoever is driving that bus should be in a dole queue. good luck nailing that fucker to a wall. keep us posted.


I don't usually bother, but I think you may be right in this case.

I've set up a new Vimeo account so I can keep it separate from my sweary stuff.
I fitted the horn and flash-able headlights so that at least it will be difficult for drivers to be unaware of what they have done.


----------



## golightly (Feb 6, 2013)

Chain snapped on the way in.  That'll teach me not to ignore the gears jumping.  Actually, it probably won't.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2013)

That takes some doing though - is it 10 or 11 speed ?
I'm pretty sure I carry TWO replacement links on my person as well as a breaker, but I've never needed them.

(8 speed)


----------



## golightly (Feb 6, 2013)

10 speed. The chain jumped off the chain ring and mashed up round the cassette and snapped.  I suspect that the problem is that the chain had stretched far too much, but there may be other problems.  I am now going to head off and attempt a rescue.  Thing is my breaker is left at home.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> I don't think I've used a flannel since I was about 7 years old.


 
I used one for the first time in about 25 years...Felt like a much more effective use of my shower time!

It's just...they're _flannels_


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 6, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I don't usually bother, but I think you may be right in this case.
> 
> I've set up a new Vimeo account so I can keep it separate from my sweary stuff.
> I fitted the horn and flash-able headlights so that at least it will be difficult for drivers to be unaware of what they have done.


i know it's a ball ache and there is the issue of 'no harm no foul' but it really is just a matter of time before that needle-dicked fool clatters some poor sod, and for that reason alone every effort should be made to take him/her off the road.


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2013)

Is there a 'handkerchief code' for flannels?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i know it's a ball ache and there is the issue of 'no harm no foul' but it really is just a matter of time before that needle-dicked fool clatters some poor sod, and for that reason alone every effort should be made to take him/her off the road.


I'd settle for re-education.
I get the same crap from private motorists, but one expects more from professionals (and I generally get it).


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> Is there a 'handkerchief code' for flannels?


After Googling that, it's a good job I don't wear them sticking out of my back pocket .


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2013)

Someone's uploaded a video of that same bus just driving along the road.   :-


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 6, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Well put a rack on it - has it really got no fixing points at all ?





Orang Utan said:


> It's a racer. Why would I put a rack on it?
> I have to just pack my bag lighter somehow


 
I keep wanting to sing "If you like it then you should've put a rack on it" to this discussion. 

I digress, cyclists are a funny lot for not wanting to comprimise the clean lines of the machine between their thighs - myself included. My current attempt at The Perfect Bike has a handlebar bag on order. I was going to try panniers (and I will one day if/when I go on holiday touring on it) though I don't really carry enough stuff for 2 of them on a daily basis and fear one pannier only would affect handling (plus I have a hub gear, so trying to put all load weight at the front).


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 6, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> I keep wanting to sing "If you like it then you should've put a rack on it" to this discussion.
> 
> I digress, cyclists are a funny lot for not wanting to comprimise the clean lines of the machine between their thighs - myself included. My current attempt at The Perfect Bike has a handlebar bag on order. I was going to try panniers (and I will one day if/when I go on holiday touring on it) though I don't really carry enough stuff for 2 of them on a daily basis and fear one pannier only would affect handling (plus I have a hub gear, so trying to put all load weight at the front).


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 6, 2013)

Ahem! (not my bke, but hopefully similar one day!)


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2013)

I have to confess that one Sunday I was half way through a 40 miler and wondered why I had left my empty panniers on .. and there always is that dilemma about balancing the load...I have at least now removed my spare tube and levers from the pocket ...
I always had plans for emergency panniers that genuinely packed away to nothing.
A rear basket sounds a bad idea in terms of stability, but I've never had any problems - and I've carried some amazingly awkward loads on my bike thanks to just having a rack.

I can't have a front basket because of my lights - I can see the appeal though - for maps and hankies and a spittoon for the chewing gum which I've started using again.


----------



## fjydj (Feb 6, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Ahem! (not my bke, but hopefully similar one day!)


 

very nice, whats the frame? I've got a velo orange polyvalent which looks like a budget version of this


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2013)

Almost got home in something resembling the light.
I encountered my second cyclist this week with a flashing *green* rear light  - which is bonkers given that nasty flashing red ones have been as cheap as chips for years so everyone can carry at least one spare.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 6, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Almost got home in something resembling the light.
> I encountered my second cyclist this week with a flashing *green* rear light  - which is bonkers given that nasty flashing red ones have been as cheap as chips for years so everyone can carry at least one spare.


maybe it was the same person twice 

Also. Does anyone carry a spare light?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> maybe it was the same person twice
> 
> Also. Does anyone carry a spare light?


Nope - opposite ends of my journey and different genders.

I have always had at least one backup strategy. I keep thinking about bottle dynamos and B&M front lamps ...
My least best option is a 3 watt torch and a Cateye LD600 - I would never go out even in the summer without that.
A significant chunk of my homeward commute is unlit.

Oh - and I keep another complete set in the office so my young colleague has no excuse.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2013)

Walked the last five miles home due to a puncture.
Rest of the week written off.
Back at it on Tuesday. Think I shall just be cycling in 3 days a week from now on.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Walked the last five miles home due to a puncture.


Pump? Puncture repair kit? Spare inner tube?
-sigh-


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Pump? Puncture repair kit? Spare inner tube?
> -sigh-


I haven't been paid yet!
I'm not one for roadside repairs though, esp in this weather.
I need to get a decent pump though
Never found a non-track pump that gets enough air in the tyres


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Pump? Puncture repair kit? Spare inner tube?
> -sigh-


I resisted saying that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2013)

I like riding bikes but I hate repairing them!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2013)

That;s another thing I never have to do.
8 speed chains, kevlar-lined tyres.
Just as well as my portable pump is crap.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm still reeling from a chap's recumbent revelation


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 6, 2013)

I often wonder whose cycling bags weigh more GG or achap.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2013)

There was a guy I used to find myself on rides with who had actual spanners clinking away in one pannier. 

Perhaps I should put everything in its own ziplock and set some deadline for using it or leaving it at home.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 6, 2013)

Weigh it all first!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2013)

I thought joustmaster was just talking figuratively


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 6, 2013)

fjydj said:


> very nice, whats the frame?


 
It's a Boulder Bicycle All Road 650B. About 2k for frame + forks.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Never found a non-track pump that gets enough air in the tyres


 
These are good:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/lezyne-carbon-road-drive-abs-pump/

I've done roadside inflations to > 7.0 bar with one of these.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2013)

Ouch


----------



## girasol (Feb 7, 2013)

mmm, I might have to revert to basket, my neck/back been hurting this week (rucksack has been heavier than usual). Or I could stick with it and see if I get used to it... Dunno.

I cleaned my chain at the weekend, and since then it's been sometimes clicking (but not quite jumping to another gear) when I cycle standing up. Now worried it might snap after golightly's incident!


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 7, 2013)

girasol said:


> mmm, I might have to revert to basket, my neck/back been hurting this week (rucksack has been heavier than usual). Or I could stick with it and see if I get used to it... Dunno.
> 
> I cleaned my chain at the weekend, and since then it's been sometimes clicking (but not quite jumping to another gear) when I cycle standing up. Now worried it might snap after golightly's incident!



Turn that gear cable adjustment thing half a turn.


----------



## Onket (Feb 7, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I like riding bikes but I hate repairing them!



When you get paid, get a spare inner tube & a small pump- that's all you need really.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 7, 2013)

Someone in wearing blue asked me if I "wasn't shouting today" - I rather hoped it was the same c*nt who'd fired a hideous light in my face the day before, but on checking I thought it unlikely - different outfit, different bike. It would have made an interesting video.
The answer is that I am unlikely to stop shouting at clueless idiots who spoil my daily cycle ride.
Roll on the spring when I can add some genuinely pleasurable miles and forget about the idiots on my commutes.
Some nasty little ninja thug actually started to have a go at me the other day, but thought better of it before any actual violence occurred -  I'm pretty sure I could have arranged to use him for a safe landing for my 18 stone at 18MPH.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Feb 7, 2013)

Onket said:


> When you get paid, get a spare inner tube & a small pump- that's all you need really.


You need an adjustable spanner or round-headed multi-nut-wrenches to get the wheel off too. Also depending on how much of a bastard your tyres are to get off/on, tyre levers or toe straps can come in very handy as well.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 7, 2013)

Wolveryeti said:


> You need an adjustable spanner or round-headed multi-nut-wrenches to get the wheel off too.


Modern bikes are usually QR


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 7, 2013)

And teaspoons make a fine tyre levers.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 7, 2013)

fjydj said:


> very nice, whats the frame? I've got a velo orange polyvalent which looks like a budget version of this


I recently treated myself to a Bob Jackson frame and currently in the process of putting it together - it's got hub gears setup and s&s couplings (which means it can separate in 2 and fit in a suitcase).

It currently looks like this though...






I'm channelling gentlegreen on the lights  and every 24 hours I have a new genius idea to incorporate the rechargeable ones I have into the frame (whilst still look all retro-y)


----------



## Onket (Feb 7, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> And teaspoons make a fine tyre levers.


 
Some were in the puncture repair kit I got from the pound shop.


----------



## Onket (Feb 7, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> The answer is that I am unlikely to stop shouting at clueless idiots who spoil my daily cycle ride.
> Roll on the spring when I can add some genuinely pleasurable miles and forget about the idiots on my commutes.


 
They only spoil it cos you allow them to. But really I think you enjoy it anyway.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 7, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> And teaspoons make a fine tyre levers.


Unless you have alloy rims.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 7, 2013)

Onket said:


> They only spoil it cos you allow them to. But really I think you enjoy it anyway.


No, I hate it, I really do. It's so depressing that I have so much trouble from other cyclists.


----------



## Onket (Feb 7, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> No, I hate it, I really do. It's so depressing that I have so much trouble from other cyclists.


 
I wonder why you get so much of it?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 7, 2013)

Onket said:


> I wonder why you get so much of it?


I think the truth is that cycling has "arrived" as a form of transport with a similar proportion of idiots, but with no MOT or any legal ramifications for non-compliance.
I have the good fortune to live in town and work outside, so my side of the path is almost empty, but that also means that cyclists coming the other way choose not to consider the implications for others.
A lot of them also probably have shitty jobs.
I have yet to encounter anyone else in Bristol with DIY lights. and I know of only one path user with a properly configured German standard dipped beam.


----------



## Onket (Feb 7, 2013)

Just get one with it like the rest of us do. You are making your own problem. Either that or you do actually enjoy it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2013)

Wolveryeti said:


> You need an adjustable spanner or round-headed multi-nut-wrenches to get the wheel off too. Also depending on how much of a bastard your tyres are to get off/on, tyre levers or toe straps can come in very handy as well.


you don't need a spanner. You just flick a lever and unscrew it.
Tyre levers or butter knives are essential though


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 7, 2013)

Onket said:


> Just get one with it like the rest of us do. You are making your own problem. Either that or you do actually enjoy it.


As I'm getting tired of pointing out, I was cycling to work on that path before most of them were born.
Unlike others around here, I don't ignore bad behaviour - littering, graffiti, vandalism generally.
This is Suburbia, not central London.
I tackle cars head-on. I formally reported a bus driver yesterday.
If no one does anything it gets worse.
If that someone is me, so be it.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 7, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> As I'm getting tired of pointing out, I was cycling to work on that path before most of them were born.


 
That doesn't make it yours.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 7, 2013)

weepiper said:


> That doesn't make it yours.


It probably makes me care a lot more though - and I have 25 years of context.
It probably makes a difference that I passed my first driving test long before I rode a pushbike.


----------



## girasol (Feb 7, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Turn that gear cable adjustment thing half a turn.


 
thanks, will try that (do you mean the screw on the derailleur?  or something else?)


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 7, 2013)

girasol said:


> thanks, will try that (do you mean the screw on the derailleur?  or something else?)


Yes there could be a little thum screw thing on the the deraillieiieuer (spelling nightmare)

Or maybe one near the gear lever on the handlebars?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I tackle cars head-on.


Rather unwise that.
Arf



gentlegreen said:


> If no one does anything it gets worse.
> If that someone is me, so be it.


You make it worse by polarising road users.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I have yet to encounter anyone else in Bristol with DIY lights. and I know of only one path user with a properly configured German standard dipped beam.


What point are you making here?
Why would anyone have DIY lights?
People buy what they can afford from bike shops.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 7, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What point are you making here?
> Why would anyone have DIY lights?
> People buy what they can afford from bike shops.


The worst offenders spend *hundreds of pounds* in the bike shop and are then determined to shine them in my eyes.
My front light which illuminates the ground and gently tickles reflective clothing cost me £10 plus batteries.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2013)

So?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 7, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Yes there could be a little thum screw thing on the the deraillieiieuer (spelling nightmare)
> 
> Or maybe one near the gear lever on the handlebars?


Whatever you do, don't touch the "H" and "L" screws !


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 7, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> So?


They have a choice as to how to deploy their lights.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 7, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> As I'm getting tired of pointing out, I was cycling to work on that path before most of them were born.
> Unlike others around here, I don't ignore bad behaviour - littering, graffiti, vandalism generally.
> This is Suburbia, not central London.
> I tackle cars head-on. I formally reported a bus driver yesterday.
> ...


 
And yet, ironically, your most serious cycling injury, as far as I can recall from your posts here, was due to your own negligence when your steerer tube snapped. No ninja, moton, cager, idiot, Audi driver or cunt played any part in it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 7, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> And yet, ironically, your most serious cycling injury, as far as I can recall from your posts here, was due to your own negligence when your steerer tube snapped. No ninja, moton, cager, idiot, Audi driver or cunt played any part in it.


Had several very near-misses though. You can judge for yourself from my videos.
My ability to survive in spite of the efforts of others doesn't remove my responsibility to attempt to educate at least one idiot now and again.
I have 35 years on two wheels, your average wobbly n00b may come a cropper.
Do you think I should not have reported that bus yesterday ?


----------



## smorodina (Feb 7, 2013)

*scrolling down through negative posts* 
any girls on here at all?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 7, 2013)

They do sneak in from time to time ...
Do you have female-specific cycling issues ?


----------



## smorodina (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't have any cycling issues, let alone female specific 
Just looking around the forum, casing the joint, sts....
Hello


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello. 
When I'm not being the sweariest cycle-cammer in the West, my personal obsession is with optimal DIY bike lighting.

(I'm *not* a laydeee by the way  )


----------



## colacubes (Feb 7, 2013)

smorodina said:


> *scrolling down through negative posts*
> any girls on here at all?


 
Quite a few as it goes   Welcome


----------



## girasol (Feb 7, 2013)

smorodina said:


> *scrolling down through negative posts*
> any girls on here at all?


 Girls, women and ladies, of which I'm one


----------



## a_chap (Feb 7, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm still reeling from a chap's recumbent revelation


 
Er. Which recumbent revelation was that OU?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2013)

Just the fact that you rode one.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 7, 2013)

It's _very_ cool to ride one. 

And after a while you even become immune to the mocking laughter.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't find it funny. I just think you're bonkers


----------



## a_chap (Feb 7, 2013)

Why bonkers?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2013)

Seems counter to all sense to ride so low in heavy traffic. You yourself have already confessed it might kill you


----------



## a_chap (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry old chap but you're a bit mistaken. My commuting is on an upright bike. I do long-distance rides on the recumbent.

For what it's worth I feel much safer on the recumbent; being such an unusual sight drivers definitely notice the recumbent more.


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 7, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I know of only one path user with a properly configured German standard dipped beam.


 
How did you get to know this path user who has a properly configured German standard dipped beam?


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 7, 2013)

smorodina said:


> *scrolling down through negative posts*
> any girls on here at all?


 
A Mercien hey?  I got my touring bike from Rourke.


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 7, 2013)

a_chap said:


> It's _very_ cool to ride one.
> 
> And after a while you even become immune to the mocking laughter.


 
Come on, admit it.  You thrive on the mocking laughter.  hehehhe

Do you have one of those flags, just like they put on the C5?






Out of interest is it a recumbent bike or trike you ride?


----------



## a_chap (Feb 7, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> Come on, admit it. You thrive on the mocking laughter. hehehhe


 




fredfelt said:


> Do you have one of those flags, just like they put on the C5?


 
No. I. Do. Not.



fredfelt said:


> Out of interest is it a recumbent bike or trike you ride?


 
Bike. One of these - http://bacchettabikes.com/bikes/touring/giro-20


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 7, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> How did you get to know this path user who has a properly configured German standard dipped beam?


I kept seeing him going up and down with front and back panniers and asked him if he was in training - but the panniers may well have been filled with manure.
He has muscle-wasting disease so his obsession is power input and efficiency.
I rode the 9 miles home with him once in the dark.
The B&M 1 watt dipped beam jobbie is very good - but expensive - and a tad underpowered for me. Since I have the battery to supply 6 watts or more, why not ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2013)

I suspect I'm about to report a taxi for doing what the bus did a couple of days ago, but the idiot driver that followed was even worse.
I'm not sure about the *third* car that came the closest to hitting me - my road positioning was probably a bit off for such a narrow road....



Two minutes, half a mile .... it had all started so well - getting all the way home in daylight.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 8, 2013)

This little lad in a buggy (about two or something, too young to speak properly anyway) being pushed by his mum, pointed at me as I went past proper exited going "Ook at is weews, mummy, ook at is weews". I've got them silver reflective efforts on me spokes which must be what he was looking at.

And a guy in a BMW at a roundabout stopped and gestured for me to go on across his path even though it was his right of way.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 9, 2013)

First proper maintenance session for weeks and I'd somehow let the front brake inserts wear down to the metal.  I may have to get all nerdy and keep a clipboard mileage/service diary.
Only slight damage - and in any case the front wheel bearing is dead rough so I suspect I will be having a new wheel built at some point - probably *not* on an XT hub...
Really need to get a new front fork / disc brake sorted out this year.

Transmission has been feeling rough recently, and my recently acquired gauge says the six month old chain is shagged- hopefully I have a month or two before I need to fit a new chain / cassette combo - and probably at least one new chain-ring.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 9, 2013)

Having been on my hols this week I'd left the commuter at one bike shop and the recumbent at another for a bit of professional TLC.

Re: the commuter. It's very odd having brakes that work - you so get used to riding without any.

Re: the recumbent. Mrs Chap dropped me off at the bike shop so I rode the 8 miles home without my usual (heavy) rack bag and tools, without my usual 3.75 litres of drinks and minus the 10Kg I've lost so far this year. Damn it was easy going uphill.


----------



## stavros (Feb 9, 2013)

Fecking brilliant this morning. I delayed going out because I thought it might chuck down, but it pretty much stayed away. I was mostly on very busy roads, including dual carriageways, but I don't think a single driver was a cunt to me at all. I also seemed to pace myself very well too. The only drawback was a half mile tail-back approaching one roundabout, but very politely I didn't weave in and out of the traffic, which I sometimes do, and got there eventually.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 10, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Finally started my commute by bike to my new job.
> 8.5 miles, 37 minutes on the way in, but that's on empty streets.
> Too many huge roundabout for comfort, but a good morning workout, esp if I strive to get it down to 30 minutes.
> I need more lights and a luminous rucksack cover.
> ...


----------



## Onket (Feb 10, 2013)

Eh?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2013)

Gromit said:


>


Cross thread beefs are frowned upon here. What is your problem? Why are you suddenly interested in my bike commute? Go away little boy


----------



## smorodina (Feb 11, 2013)

Frozen handses...
Didn't expect it to be this cold when I was leaving, and not really looking forward to the cycle back... hmmm..
I'm thinking double-glovving...


----------



## girasol (Feb 11, 2013)

yeah, I have been wearing thick wind-proof gloves all winter, and when it's extra cold I have a thinner glove that goes inside. Seems to do the trick. My worse problem are my feet, they don't feel cold while I'm cycling, but afterwards my toes sometimes go numb.

Having said that I'm working from home today


----------



## ddraig (Feb 11, 2013)

cold wind but not too cold overall this morn!
and half term yay


----------



## smorodina (Feb 11, 2013)

girasol said:


> wind-proof gloves


 what are yours? i've pearl izumi, and i think i need to upgrade


girasol said:


> but afterwards my toes sometimes go numb.


 i thought it's normal


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## girasol (Feb 11, 2013)

smorodina said:


> what are yours? i've pearl izumi, and i think i need to upgrade
> i thought it's normal


 
Them
http://www.cyclesurgery.com/pws/Uni...D=CGOR0132KK&gclid=CMvMr4KRrrUCFchc3godMCoAqA


----------



## smorodina (Feb 11, 2013)

girasol, nice ones!


----------



## Onket (Feb 11, 2013)

Mine were less than half that price and are made by m-wave according to the label.


----------



## smorodina (Feb 11, 2013)

*Onket*, you won


----------



## girasol (Feb 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> Mine were less than half that price and are made by m-wave according to the label.


 
I got mine on sale a while back, they cost me about £15  (gloating isn't very nice though is it?)

edit, actually if we are going to gloat, I got really lucky, this is what I got on the sale (from my orders at amazon)

Gloating can be fun 

...why am I so competitive? 



Actually, looking into the order, the gloves were £12  the jacket an amazing £33 (that usually costs around £100) and £3.97 was P&P...  Bastards didn't let me have free delivery!


----------



## smorodina (Feb 11, 2013)

girasol said:


> Gloating can be fun


 if the aim of gloating is raise jealousy in others (which I believe it is), you achieved it 
*leaves the building in shame*
the amount of money I spend on cycling is seriously bad...
can't even bring myself to talk about it.....


----------



## Onket (Feb 11, 2013)

Wasn't a gloat, it was a helpuful suggestion so that smorodina could make a more informed decision, possibly following a google search.

So there.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 11, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-21359230


----------



## girasol (Feb 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> Wasn't a gloat, it was a helpuful suggestion so that smorodina could make a more informed decision, possibly following a google search.
> 
> So there.


 
The things we most hate in others is what we most hate in ourselves  I well and truly gloated there 

Keep an eye out for bargains is my advice, I got lucky when I was buying my gear - but Amazon and others have their end of line sales regularly, where you can pick up some great deals for items that are going to be replaced by the next, more expensive, model...

Note the time I bought them, 2nd of March 2011, I reckon end of Winter is a good time to go out looking for those, if you can last that long!


----------



## Onket (Feb 11, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-21359230


 
I once got shouted at for going slightly faster than walking pace by a dog walker who was letting their dog run free. Wasn't in Wales, though.


----------



## Onket (Feb 11, 2013)

girasol said:


> The things we most hate in others is what we most hate in ourselves  I well and truly gloated there
> 
> Keep an eye out for bargains is my advice, I got lucky when I was buying my gear - but Amazon and others always have end of line sales, where you can pick up some great deals for items that are going to be replaced by the next model...


 
I genuinly wasn't gloating. Yours are probably twice as good as mine or something.

Anyway, where the fuck is gentlegreen ?!


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 11, 2013)

Cars slaughter hundreds of people annually, almost entirely as a result of driver error. Where are the outraged calls for better driver training? Completely one-sided report from the bbc as well.


----------



## girasol (Feb 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> I genuinly wasn't gloating. Yours are probably twice as good as mine or something.
> 
> Anyway, where the fuck is gentlegreen ?!


 
Yeah, like I said, the thing we hate the most in others is what we hate the most in ourselves   You were trying to be helpful and I assumed you were showing off.  I'm a bad, me!


----------



## Utopia (Feb 11, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I suspect I'm about to report a taxi for doing what the bus did a couple of days ago, but the idiot driver that followed was even worse.
> I'm not sure about the *third* car that came the closest to hitting me - my road positioning was probably a bit off for such a narrow road....
> 
> 
> ...




I know you're entitled to do so but why do you position your bike so close to the middle of your lane?, I(I do 19 miles a day total to & from work & 30+ mile recreational cyclist) always keep as left as I can(even bunny hopping drains if needs be!) allowing for badly postioned/aggressive drivers.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 11, 2013)

it's the choice between being ignored or being annoying...

annoying people get seen.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 11, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-21359230


oh for fucks sake
i've been threatened a few times and even kicked in the back as i went past one weirdo bloke on that path, some of it is unlit and people walk down there in dark clothing as there is a car park off the path.
i used to be lit up and proper hi vis as well as a bell and it was very difficult and frustrating to get people walking 3 or 5 abreast move over so you could go past after slowing down.

it is a shared path and can be very busy at commute times and weekends.
thought there was a council inquiry that suggested a code of conduct for all, including dog walkers being more responsible.
some people do hammer it down there tho! can't be widened in most places so not sure of the solution.
glad i don't have to use it daily now!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 11, 2013)

Utopia said:


> I know you're entitled to do so but why do you position your bike so close to the middle of your lane?, I(I do 19 miles a day total to & from work & 30+ mile recreational cyclist) always keep as left as I can(even bunny hopping drains if needs be!) allowing for badly postioned/aggressive drivers.


This is how it is taught by all the main training organisations - including the IAM.
At 15MPH I'm not even classed as a "slow moving vehicle".
Do you really believe I would have been given more clearance by dangerous drivers like these if I'd hugged the gutter ?
It's sad that "mere cyclists" have to herd petrolheads, but perhaps we're the only ones who care.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 11, 2013)

.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 11, 2013)

Utopia said:


> I know you're entitled to do so but why do you position your bike so close to the middle of your lane?, I(I do 19 miles a day total to & from work & 30+ mile recreational cyclist) always keep as left as I can(even bunny hopping drains if needs be!) allowing for badly postioned/aggressive drivers.


I keep fairly far to the right. Not as far as GG though.

The idea is that a car has to either slow down, or move out, to pass you - they have to take note of you and deal with you as a vehicle.. If you stay in the gutter, they don't have to. They can keep the same direction and speed, and pass by you very close, as if you aren't there.

It also gives you the benefit of being away from pedestrians and parked cars.


----------



## Utopia (Feb 11, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I keep fairly far to the right. Not as far as GG though.
> 
> The idea is that a car has to either slow down, or move out, to pass you - they have to take note of you and deal with you as a vehicle.. If you stay in the gutter, they don't have to. They can keep the same direction and speed, and pass by you very close, as if you aren't there.
> 
> It also gives you the benefit of being away from pedestrians and parked cars.


 
Fair enough.....I just always 'assume' they(car drivers) haven't seen me so I try to stay out of the way of the line of traffic just in case, I thinki'd be constantly paranoid if I was in the middle of the lane.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 11, 2013)

Utopia said:


> Fair enough.....I just always 'assume' they(car drivers) haven't seen me so I try to stay out of the way of the line of traffic just in case, I thinki'd be constantly paranoid if I was in the middle of the lane.


It doesn't feel natural at first. You have to set your brain to think like you are a car, too.

I tend move to the left to let a vehicle through though, if I can. No need to be holding up miles of traffic. But on narrow double parked back streets, they can wait.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 11, 2013)

Utopia said:


> Fair enough.....I just always 'assume' they(car drivers) haven't seen me so I try to stay out of the way of the line of traffic just in case, I thinki'd be constantly paranoid if I was in the middle of the lane.


I was a biker before I was a cyclist - so in 25 years of cycling I've never ridden in the gutter unless they've jammed the road up.
I've also been known to drive cars so I know what's reasonable, and overtaking is almost never reasonable along that stretch.


----------



## Utopia (Feb 11, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I was a biker before I was a cyclist - so in 25 years of cycling I've never ridden in the gutter unless they've jammed the road up.
> I've also been known to drive cars so I know what's reasonable, and overtaking is almost never reasonable along that stretch.


 
I drive too and when I come up to bikes I do allow plenty of room when I overtake them and driving a car I would also at least expect a cyclist to move over to allow me through on a narrow road.  Its all about respect really.  You get bad cyclists as well as bad drivers....not saying your either of those of course!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 11, 2013)

After cleaning my bike on Saturday, I get half way home and find they're resurfacing the dog-emptiers' car park and have put an 8 foot site fence all the way round it so I had to walk around it on the muddy grass.
It will be good not to have to dodge the potholes though.
It's being funded by a £1 parking charge against which there is a petition.
This evening I restricted my shouting on the railway path to identifying each of the half dozen ninjas in turn.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 12, 2013)

A couple of weeks ago, I was driving pretty much exactly here:
https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=wa...d=l1d7Udw5KQB936ZSjoY3nA&cbp=12,69.28,,0,7.71
and saw a man riding a full size penny farthing, with accompanying support jogger, in the 30C heat. Respect due.
EDIT: link fixed


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

Crispy said:


> A couple of weeks ago, I was driving pretty much exactly here:
> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?client=opera&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest&q=wanaka&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0xa9d5461db9ec2d6f:0x500ef868479c1e0,Wanaka, New Zealand&gl=uk&ei=I0saUf3SBe2M0wXMxYG4Bw&ved=0CKoBELYD
> and saw a man riding a full size penny farthing, with accompanying support jogger, in the 30C heat. Respect due.


 
I have probably mentioned before on these boards, if not on this actual thread, that when I lived in Dalston about 10 years ago, I once saw someone commuting to work down the Kingsland Road on a unicycle.


----------



## stavros (Feb 12, 2013)

I rode to a work convention this morning. It was only about 3.5 miles, but in rush hour on very busy main roads, and it went very well. the ride back home was a bit more annoying, as there always seems to be a massive tailback at the roundabout to get into Sainsburys.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm getting used to my new commute.
Can't wait for the summer though.
I think I shall return from work on the Thames Path in good weather


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 12, 2013)

First one this year for me today. I was aching a bit by the time I got home. It was a lot colder than it looked too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 12, 2013)

They shut the power off at work so I left at around 4.15 so got some of that "Friday feeling" of getting home with some light left - and not only no idiots with inadequate or excessive lighting, but a different crowd too.
Another month and I'll go back to liking other cyclists by default.


----------



## 8115 (Feb 12, 2013)

Half term. Lovely. Road noticeably empty, people driving well. But too cold.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 12, 2013)

8115 said:


> Half term. Lovely. Road noticeably empty, people driving well. But too cold.


Oh yes, that too - I hit 28MPH coming down one hill this morning where I've been down to not more than walking pace recently.


----------



## Onket (Feb 13, 2013)

Had enough of the cold & dark now.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 13, 2013)

Very snowy!


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 13, 2013)

Some dicklegs in a transit van tried to over take me and turn left at the same time.

I tried to chase him. But It was too early and I had eaten too many pancakes last night.


----------



## smorodina (Feb 13, 2013)

fixing punctures is becoming my hobby 
i think i need to start utilising my hairdryer to clean the inside of the back tyre properly..
trying to look at it philosophically and taking it as a life lesson!! grrrrrrrr*
and it's sooo &%^&*% cold!!!

*(in a philosophical kind of way)


----------



## ddraig (Feb 13, 2013)

sleety wanting to be snow type rain in the face
but not too bad


----------



## Onket (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks like I was lucky having it dry this morning, then. Was fucking cold though.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 13, 2013)

smorodina said:


> fixing punctures is becoming my hobby
> i think i need to start utilising my hairdryer to clean the inside of the back tyre properly..
> trying to look at it philosophically and taking it as a life lesson!! grrrrrrrr*
> and it's sooo &%^&*% cold!!!
> ...


 
Blu Tack is good for inside tyre cleaning.


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 13, 2013)

Not really a commute into work, but went up to Waterloo and back through Vauxhall this morning. I'd forgotten how many insane/suicidal pedestrians there are about. Cars and vans seemed pretty well behaved today.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 13, 2013)

vauxhall bridge can do one. After my recent clattering there, i get the heebs everytime i try to filter to the right lane heading north. Fuckwits in cars can't seem to compute that anyone in the far right lane would want to continue straight with a view to taking the next right to continue east(ish) via john islip street. It's either punishment passes if you stick to the far right or cunts leaning on their hooters if you take the lane. All of this would be solved if they just installed staggered cycling-only lights. Cheap and effective. Not so, mayor johnson?

lambeth bridge is slightly better, tho there is an issue with the narrow road leading up to it being choked with HGVs

/csb


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 13, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> It's either punishment passes if you stick to the far right or cunts leaning on their hooters if you take the lane.


I'm enjoying having a horn at the moment 

 


In that thar London you might need a louder one though.


----------



## Onket (Feb 13, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> vauxhall bridge can do one. After my recent clattering there, i get the heebs everytime i try to filter to the right lane heading north. Fuckwits in cars can't seem to compute that anyone in the far right lane would want to continue straight with a view to taking the next right to continue east(ish) via john islip street. It's either punishment passes if you stick to the far right or cunts leaning on their hooters if you take the lane. All of this would be solved if they just installed staggered cycling-only lights. Cheap and effective. Not so, mayor johnson?
> 
> lambeth bridge is slightly better, tho there is an issue with the narrow road leading up to it being choked with HGVs
> 
> /csb


 
It's a fucker to drive through too, tbf.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 13, 2013)

is it? i've driven over that bridge plenty of times and never had a problem. then again i like to think i'm not an impatient, entitled melt who presumes anyone in/on anything that doesn't have a wheel in each corner got up that morning and set out with the express purpose of SLOWING ME DOWN DON'T YOU KNOW WHO I AM GET IN YOUR BIKE LANE THE ROADS ARE FOR CARS PAY SOME ROAD TAX YOU CUNT RAAAAAARGH! etceterah.


----------



## Onket (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm sure those people would be the same wherever they drove. When I was learning to drive a couple of years ago, I often went over Vauxhall Bridge. It's painful going south and then under the railway past the Vauxhall Tavern.

i think I've cycled it once but I don't remember it being busy, so it was ok luckily.

p.s. I wasn't trying to say the driver's behaviour you encountered was acceptable, because it was a tricky junction, by the way. It's not, obviously.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 13, 2013)

Have you contacted the LCC ?
I hate to suggest it, but videoing it a few times could be helpful.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 13, 2013)

Fortunately going south over VB, there is a separate cycle bit that goes under the train tracks where the ken bikes are stored that spits you out at a nice controlled crossing. why you'd want to fuck around with the 4 lane hellroad is beyond me, yet people do.


----------



## Onket (Feb 13, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Have you contacted the LCC ?
> I hate to suggest it, but videoing it a few times could be helpful.


 
Good suggestion^

There's a video here but I can't see what it is cos they're all blocked on this computer-

http://cyclelondoncity.blogspot.co.uk/2011/03/vauxhall-bridge-even-outside-congestion.html


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 13, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> vauxhall bridge can do one. After my recent clattering there, i get the heebs everytime i try to filter to the right lane heading north. Fuckwits in cars can't seem to compute that anyone in the far right lane would want to continue straight with a view to taking the next right to continue east(ish) via john islip street. It's either punishment passes if you stick to the far right or cunts leaning on their hooters if you take the lane. All of this would be solved if they just installed staggered cycling-only lights. Cheap and effective. Not so, mayor johnson?
> 
> lambeth bridge is slightly better, tho there is an issue with the narrow road leading up to it being choked with HGVs
> 
> /csb


I cycled over that bridge for years on the way to Horseferry Road. I got used to staying in the middle of the road to stop them passing. I ride pretty fast though. The trick is to _enjoy_ the beeps, not be annoyed or intimidated by them. Fuck them, you have a right to be there too and if they can't pass you safely, you have to stop them from doing so.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 13, 2013)

My <deity> OU, you're a dark horse


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 13, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> ken bikes


----------



## ddraig (Feb 13, 2013)

proper wet tonight!!


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 13, 2013)

no one is more bolshy than me on the road and if anyone gets shouty-hooter i'm more inclined to ride even slower. fuck em. it's the ones that vent their frustrations by passing you on the outside with a gnats nipple between their rearview mirrors and my elbow that shit me up, and that little stretch of road after the lights is a continue straight lane as well as a turn right lane. most people are going straight. fuckit, i found a new route, i'll stick to it for now.


----------



## plurker (Feb 14, 2013)

If anyone witnessed a light coloured (white, we think) smallish car knock off a female rider last night outside the Falcon on Bedford Road, by Clapham North I'd appreciate them getting in touch if they caught the registration no, or have any details, as the car failed to stop.  Approx 7.20pm.

I post this pic not to open pointless debate, but to say thanks to this individual helmet which in this instance saved my loved one's head from serious injury.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 14, 2013)

oh that's horrible 
hope they are ok and you find the driver


----------



## ddraig (Feb 14, 2013)

.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 14, 2013)

fucking hell. did you report it to the feds? may be cctv available. worth a shot.


----------



## girasol (Feb 14, 2013)

plurker said:


> If anyone witnessed a light coloured (white, we think) smallish car knock off a female rider last night outside the Falcon on Bedford Road, by Clapham North I'd appreciate them getting in touch if they caught the registration no, or have any details, as the car failed to stop.  Approx 7.20pm.


 
Shit, that's on my route! Hail the helmet is all I can say...  And yes, very likely to be cctv in there...


----------



## plurker (Feb 14, 2013)

my route too, I normally ride about 20 mins later than her.  I was working late at an RFH gig, so was spared that 'oh look, ambulance/ ooh it's a cyclist down / looks like her bike/ ohhh fck, it is her' thought process.  

Am heading over to Falcon later (they took her bike in) and will ask about CCTV then.  That's the only hope I think...


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 14, 2013)

Christ, that's my route too. Am wondering if it was because the driver was negotiating the humps and/or cars turning right to get to the high street? Depends on which way she was going though...

Either way, hope she's ok, another clear reason to be wearing a helmet (even though I don't want to).


----------



## Onket (Feb 14, 2013)

Hope she's ok.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 14, 2013)

Shit, that must have been a horrible experience. Glad she's not seriously injured.

And on that note, I need to buy some new safety gear. My helmet doesn't fit properly anymore. I always have trouble with the straps and it always ends up fitting too loosely. 
Any recommendations for helmets?
And lights?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 14, 2013)

I also need new puncture proof tyres. Which is best? Shwalbe and Armadillo seem to the main ones.
And is it worth buying liners for the tyres?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 14, 2013)

Helmet -I have what used to be the Bell "Sequoia" for my heap big head.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 14, 2013)

I left half an hour later than usual so encountered some idiot drivers I have yet to train...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 14, 2013)

That's just totally normal in London.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> That's just totally normal in London.


A key reason I don't live there.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 14, 2013)

had an sort of fleeting chat with another cyclist about his well bright flashing front light


----------



## plurker (Feb 15, 2013)

Private Storm said:


> Am wondering if it was because the driver was negotiating the humps and/or cars turning right to get to the high street? Depends on which way she was going though...


 
She was going southbound, from Clap Nth towards Acre lane. Car, with 3 young occupants came from behind her, and just turned left into Cottage Grove across her. A driver who was coming the other way down Cottage Grove said he'd passed the car and noticed it because it was going fast round the corner and, he said, the occupants were laughing. Then he came round a corner and saw her on the floor. Falcon have said they have CCTV but can only pass to feds if they ask for it. Which they haven't yet. Ho hum. she;s okay anyway, still stiff and sore but that'll pass.

Shopping for new helmet tomor. Must resist buying myself a roadbike.  Helmets are all kitemarked to same standard it seems, only difference in cost is the amount of ventilation they provide.


----------



## ringo (Feb 15, 2013)

Was glad to see on Facebook she's not feeling too bad, send our love and best wishes for a speedy recovery mate.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 15, 2013)

helmets are designed and tested to withstand an impact equivalent to an average weight rider travelling at a speed of 12 mph falling onto a stationary kerb shaped object from a height of 1 metre.​​


----------



## ddraig (Feb 15, 2013)

you can request the traffic camera stuff from your council or whoever controls it
do it asap as some wipe over it in 7 days


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 15, 2013)

plurker said:


> She was going southbound, from Clap Nth towards Acre lane. Car, with 3 young occupants came from behind her, and just turned left into Cottage Grove across her. A driver who was coming the other way down Cottage Grove said he'd passed the car and noticed it because it was going fast round the corner and, he said, the occupants were laughing. Then he came round a corner and saw her on the floor. Falcon have said they have CCTV but can only pass to feds if they ask for it. Which they haven't yet. Ho hum. she;s okay anyway, still stiff and sore but that'll pass.


 
F*ck, hadn't considered the pure arsehole option.

My commute was looking to be uneventful last night until someone on Clapham High Street decided to turn right from the opposite lane, almost ploughing into me. He slammed the brakes on just in time, I cycled on, with a look behind to see what kind of idiot it was....only to have the driver open his window and shout "fuck off" at me. Was honestly tempted to follow him and do his car over (once he'd parked up and wasn't in sight - he looked a meathead).


----------



## craigxcraig (Feb 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your partner, hope she feel's better and up for riding againg soon.

I've been commuting since the start of the year and so far so good, one or two minor near misses but really enjoying the ride. I come in from either Brockley or sometimes East Dulwich to the Barbican and getting my times down. Brockley to Barbican is 31.37 and East Dulwich (nr the now closed Harvester) is 24.52 - only wish I could lose my gut like I'm losing time on my journeys!!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 15, 2013)

got hit by a car jumping a red light! 
not hurt and bike not damaged just  and worked up

got a pic of the car and driver as they pulled over, they were both pleading with me and one was crying, made them wait around a bit and gave them a bit of a lecture about looking out for bikes


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 15, 2013)

The way you worded that made it sound like they were pleading for their lives! 
You must have been angry! You're fine though and they might be more careful in future.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 15, 2013)

Cyclist in front of me got wiped out by a taxi door, on the he way home today. 
He was fine, if not livid.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 15, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> The way you worded that made it sound like they were pleading for their lives!
> You must have been angry! You're fine though and they might be more careful in future.


it was a bit weird and i wasn't kicking off that much and no shouting, i advised them to put their hazards on as they'd left a young child in the back seat and turned the lights off parked in a bus lane on a 3 lane main road!
the one crying and pleading was the passenger and was offering me money for repairs etc which i didn't take as there was no damage and showed them the wheel spinning round. the driver was calmer and having a bit of a go claiming it wasn't a red light and when i said i was shaking she said she was too as she was cold!

i was a bit shocked still and trying to take a pic of the reg with my shit phone. they were willing to wait for the police and park up somewhere safer etc but i said i didn't like or want to involve the police and said again to look out for cyclists as not all of them wear hi vis or have lights like i had.
luckily all the pedestrians crossing, as it is a busy crossing, were a bit behind me! and yes it is a shared crossing


----------



## Onket (Feb 15, 2013)

Glad you're ok ddraig.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 15, 2013)

ta, wasn't much contact

how is your partner now plurker?


----------



## stavros (Feb 16, 2013)

ddraig said:


> it was a bit weird and i wasn't kicking off that much and no shouting, i advised them to put their hazards on as they'd left a young child in the back seat and turned the lights off parked in a bus lane on a 3 lane main road!
> the one crying and pleading was the passenger and was offering me money for repairs etc which i didn't take as there was no damage and showed them the wheel spinning round. the driver was calmer and having a bit of a go claiming it wasn't a red light and when i said i was shaking she said she was too as she was cold!


 
It was a bit like that when I got hit (at very low speed) a couple of years ago. The teenager pulling out of his parents' drive was a lot more shaken than me, who wasn't hurt at all. I just took his insurance details, had a short phone conversation with his dad who debated whose fault it might've been for insurance purposes, and they paid up a couple of weeks later.

I got out for a very short one today, only 5 miles or so, to the bike shop and back to pick up spare inners for my mountain bike. I then spent about an hour trying to configure the rear brakes. V-brakes are a fecking nightmare.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 17, 2013)

To add to all the bicycle-related injury posts I feel I ought to add my two cents worth.

The brief version is that I managed to dismount my commuting bike in a rather unconventional manner. Resulting in a fantastically bruised hand, bruised ribs, cuts to both legs and damage to the pesky cartilage at the end of my collar bone (I've done that before and it feckin' hurts) resulting in me being in a sling most of the week.

What *really* annoys me is that today is my first day out of the sling so I decided to ride a DIY 200km Audax - but one-armed. I knew the risk would be if I got a puncture I wouldn't be able to fix it. And - guess what - the puncture fairy struck almost immediately so I've only just finished pushing the bike back home. 

On the positive side at least it didn't happen 50 miles from home - or worse five miles from the end.

That's the third puncture on the same wheel in the last three rides. I think something might be amiss...


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 17, 2013)

ddraig said:


> got hit by a car jumping a red light!
> not hurt and bike not damaged just  and worked up
> 
> got a pic of the car and driver as they pulled over, they were both pleading with me and one was crying, made them wait around a bit and gave them a bit of a lecture about looking out for bikes


tenner says they were driving without insurance / tax / license.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 17, 2013)

a_chap said:


> That's the third puncture on the same wheel in the last three rides. I think something might be amiss...


 
I know you're an experienced rider so have probably already thought of it, but check the inside of your tyre for small piece of glass or whatever that may have embedded itself in the rubber.  I had similar problems last year and a checking the tyre didn't turn up anything out of the norm.  Wasn't till I found myself trying to patch a puncture on an already patched area of inner-tube that i thought the check the *inside* wall and, right enough, the smallest piece of glass in the history of man had worked itself all the way through the tyre.

Four punctures that piece of glass caused.  Thought I was just being unlucky


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 17, 2013)

a_chap said:


> I decided to ride a DIY 200km Audax - but one-armed. I knew the risk would be if I got a puncture I wouldn't be able to fix it. .


  How are your *gears* arranged ?
And the *brakes* ?


----------



## a_chap (Feb 17, 2013)

If I can get the wheel out one-handed I'll give it a thorough examination. I usually run my fingers rounbd the inside of a tyre looking for anything sticking through. However when the inner tube went this morning it went with a heck of a bang, so I suspect it's not going to be a small puncture.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 17, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> How are your *gears* arranged ?
> And the *brakes* ?


 
I checked I can still pull the brake lever with my left (attached to the bad shoulder) hand if needed. The route was intentionally pretty flat with only one hill going into a bend too tight for me to take flat out, so I was planning on not doing much braking.

As for gears - all done right-handed. Absolutely no need to shift the front gears whatsoever.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 17, 2013)

Why did you ride one-handed? Did you not consider, er, not riding your bike til you had two hands free?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 17, 2013)

2 hands free?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes, both. Would you ever consider riding with one hand? 
I think it's barmy!


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, both. Would you ever consider riding with one hand?
> I think it's barmy!


maybe its different on one of those laying down death trap bikes


----------



## ddraig (Feb 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, both. Would you ever consider riding with one hand?
> I think it's barmy!


but with 2 hands free then you'd be outta control 
was joshing, i wouldn't do it no
wouldn't do 200km with 2 working hands either


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 17, 2013)

Ah, didn't think of that


----------



## a_chap (Feb 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Why did you ride one-handed? Did you not consider, er, not riding your bike til you had two hands free?


 
The weather forecast was too good to miss the opportunity of trying to get a ride in this weekend. And in any case, you really can ride a recumbent one handed. Assuming you don't get a puncture, of course.

Now I'm going to have to do a 200 next weekend even if the waether's filthy


----------



## a_chap (Feb 17, 2013)

On checking the tyre there's a hole - which I'd previously fixed with a tyre boot - that I can almost get a biro thorough. Oddly however, that is not where the puncture was. So, I've replaced both the tyre and inner-tube.

I still can't inflate them though. One-handed pumping is beyond me still!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh well, there was no way I could have stayed in after reading about that !
That and the sunshine. 
Just my usual trundle on the Railway path - 10 miles down, change tee shirt, refreshment, 10 miles back up.
Managed some decent sprints. 19.7 miles, 1hr 41, avg 11.6mph.
First ride over 5 miles since the lurgy back in October - quite a psychological barrier building up.

Bloody hell. The path was absolutely crawling with random pedestrians - many with dogs. Some a bit grumpy I suspect.
Perhaps they used to walk on the raw trackbed before the cycling charity got it tarmacked...

Kept hearing a knocking sound from behind me. For most of the way I assumed it was my padlock banging on the basket, but once I stopped, I soon remembered it was the wood chopping board I'd bought at Wilkos on Saturday.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 18, 2013)

Beautiful morning this morning - _everyone _was cycling - there were moments pulling away from traffic lights where it felt like being on critical mass. 

I've been using my fixie for the last 6 months but today I switched to my road bike.  Woah!  It felt awesome shift through the gears and being able to freewheel down hills!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 18, 2013)

yeah lush, left a bit earlier and there were loads
6 of us at one junction


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 18, 2013)

I left home late -  hardly any other cyclists on the roads  Plus it's half term so the roads weren't so busy. And the lollypop ladies and all the hoards of kids weren't there


----------



## ddraig (Feb 18, 2013)

Active Travel Bill for Wales 
hope it gets to be a law
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-21493721


> One group said the Active Travel Bill had the potential to be one of the most effective public health interventions since the creation of the assembly.
> If it becomes law then local authorities will have to make it easier for more people to walk and cycle.


----------



## Onket (Feb 18, 2013)

a_chap said:


> On checking the tyre there's a hole - which I'd previously fixed with a tyre boot - that I can almost get a biro thorough. Oddly however, that is not where the puncture was. So, I've replaced both the tyre and inner-tube.
> 
> I still can't inflate them though. One-handed pumping is beyond me still!


 






Could use one of those type one handed, couldn't you?


----------



## tommers (Feb 18, 2013)

braindancer said:


> I've been using my fixie for the last 6 months but today I switched to my road bike. Woah! It felt awesome shift through the gears and being able to freewheel down hills!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 18, 2013)

Lovely bit of weather.
Not spring-y enough to replace my shagged chain and cassette - presumably Easter for that - not actually jumping yet.


----------



## plurker (Feb 18, 2013)

ddraig said:


> how is your partner now plurker?


she's okay, thanks for asking
Had 2 days of that post-head concussion woosiness (?sp) and is still suffering with very stiff neck and quite a bit of pain. However she did manage to get to bike shop and buy a new lid, so no fear about getting back on her bike 

pub will only give cctv to old bill if they ask for it, there's a lambeth cctv camera on that stretch of rd but you have to pay £10 to request footage via a form you send in, so done that and waiting waiting.

my ride this morning was great, so lovely and sunny. Even carrying my 2kg lock didn't seem to slow me down....much


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 18, 2013)

plurker said:


> Even carrying my 2kg lock didn't seem to slow me down....much


I just got a new, subsidised one from work - Oxford Magnum - supplied on Police advice - advert says under a kilo, but I somehow doubt that ...
Worst aspect is the bracket - you have to lock and unlock it to remove it from the bike - which is sort of logical I suppose.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 18, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I just got a new, subsidised one from work - Oxford Magnum - supplied on Police advice - advert says under a kilo, but I somehow doubt that ...
> Worst aspect is the bracket - you have to lock and unlock it to remove it from the bike - which is sort of logical I suppose.


I think they suffered a similar pen based flaw to kryptonite locks, some years ago.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 18, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I think they suffered a similar pen based flaw to kryptonite locks, some years ago.


I'm replacing a dubious krypto-type lock of the Bic Biro type with this super-fancy one with a very different kind of key.


----------



## Onket (Feb 18, 2013)

Details about the biro thing, please! Just bought a Kryptonite lock the other week/month!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> Details about the biro thing, please! Just bought a Kryptonite lock the other week/month!


Hopefully that's been sorted by now ?
It was years ago.
My Krypto-clone lock must be 10 years old.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> Details about the biro thing, please! Just bought a Kryptonite lock the other week/month!


It was only with one of the old models,  many years ago.. 
I think it effected locks with keys like this


----------



## Onket (Feb 18, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> It was only with one of the old models, many years ago..
> I think it effected locks with keys like this


 
I've got a lock with a key like that actually, but I have recently replaced it cos it seized up.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 18, 2013)

I lubed mine recently - it's now perhaps *too* loose ...


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Only my third commute this year today. The legs seem to be taking longer to get warmed up, I was knackered by the time I got home, although I did have a pretty heavy weekend.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2013)

Cycled home through marshland and concrete dystopia and saw foxes, ponies, rabbits and thousands of birds sitting on the Thames in the sunset


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 18, 2013)

Any toads ?
There used to always be toads by this time on the local railway path - there were even people out at night on the nearby road helping them cross - but not for years now. 

I've just emailed a local amphibian group to ask why.
It's struck me that I've been cycling up and down the whole 14 miles of the path over the past couple of years and haven't seen any sign - in spite of there being lots of ditches.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 18, 2013)

Lovely quiet roads today - and still light on the way home too - but riding upright with two arms is a damn sight more painful than riding a recumbent one-handed...


----------



## stavros (Feb 18, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Lovely quiet roads today - and still light on the way home too - but riding upright with two arms is a damn sight more painful than riding a recumbent one-handed...


 
Half term?


----------



## a_chap (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes, half term.


----------



## tbtommyb (Feb 19, 2013)

Had a right wanker in a white van in Brixton yesterday. Don't even know what I did to piss him off.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 19, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> Had a right wanker in a white van in Brixton yesterday. Don't even know what I did to piss him off.


 
You were riding a bike. Enough to set most of them of.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

Very foggy, this morning and my glasses were filthy so I couldn't see a thing. Plus I realised my back light was switched off all the way here


----------



## colacubes (Feb 19, 2013)

Got hit by a red light runner on Sunday in Lewisham  Fortunately no damage done to me, him, his car or my bike. The worst thing about it was that rather than apologise, he just sort of shrugged and pointed as his (I assume) wife and kid jumped out of the car to go into the shop there  Cos that justifies it somehow  I was so shocked I didn't even have the wherewithal to call him a wanker


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 19, 2013)

Very foggy this morning, but had lifted by the time I got to work 

I thought you meant another cyclist nipsla, but a car  glad you're ok, can't believe people shrug things like that off.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 19, 2013)

d-lock his fucking mirrors off next time.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 19, 2013)

yeh that'd go well.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 19, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> Very foggy this morning, but had lifted by the time I got to work
> 
> I thought you meant another cyclist nipsla, but a car  glad you're ok, can't believe people shrug things like that off.


 
Nope a car 



pissflaps said:


> d-lock his fucking mirrors off next time.


 
Tempting, but by the time I'd have rooted around in the bag in my basket to find it underneath all the other crap I carry with me  I fear the moment of spontaneous anger may have disappeared


----------



## colacubes (Feb 19, 2013)

DP


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 19, 2013)

done it before and i will do it again. You put my life at risk because you can't be arsed to pilot a ton of speeding metal down the road with the necessary care and attention - you're picking bits of your car up off the road.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

That's a stupid thing to do, pissflaps. Grow up.


----------



## Onket (Feb 19, 2013)

Closest I've got was demanding a bloke 'get the fuck out of the car' or something. I posted about it at the time. My d-lock is locked to my frame- quite lucky, as I was so angry I'm not sure what I'd have done.

Anyway, glad you're ok nipsla.

Frosty cold this morning for me.


----------



## Onket (Feb 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> That's a stupid thing to do, pissflaps. Grow up.


 
There's a time and a place, tbf. One size doesn't fit all.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 19, 2013)

is it? Fortunately for me i couldn't give a rats cock what you think. Frankly i think some damage to your car is a small price to pay for causing someone injury or worse. Teeth cost a lot more to fix.


----------



## Onket (Feb 19, 2013)

For the record- I am disagreeing with Orang Utan, not you.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 19, 2013)

I've taken a wing mirror off before. 
Normally if some one tries to kill me and it's an accident, i will be fairly calm. Helped by the fact the driver realises they have made a mistake. 
But sometimes you get the kind of wankers who, when they realise they are in the wrong, will decide that it's actually the cyclists fault. And as pissflaps says, they are going to end up picking bits of their car up from the road.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 19, 2013)

^ yup. i'm not suggesting we all go out and start demolishing every car that passes a bit close or does a cheeky lane change. I'm referring specifically to drivers who's actions are blatantly/intentionally dangerous and are unrepentant/rude when challenged.

the same applies to cyclists as well in some cases. tho d-locking someone in the chops should only really be considered in the most extreme of circumstances.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> is it? Fortunately for me i couldn't give a rats cock what you think. Frankly i think some damage to your car is a small price to pay for causing someone injury or worse. Teeth cost a lot more to fix.


I think you are making life more dangerous for the rest of us by those sorts of action.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 19, 2013)

the fact that the car could probably catch up with me pretty quickly, and do more damage to me - and I'm _slightly_ smaller than someone like jousty - puts me off enough.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

Onket said:


> There's a time and a place, tbf. One size doesn't fit all.


There is never an adult excuse for deliberately smashing someone's wing mirror. It just polarises road users even more. That's not a move in the right direction.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2013)

Fit a horn. 

My handlebar camera is also a way to get back at miscreants in a more satisfying way - though I'm clearly not tagging my videos well enough because the only response I've had so far was from a commercial driver.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

People aren't going to watch your videos!


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 19, 2013)

what else would you suggest? reporting their behavior to the gendarmes? writing a strongly worded letter to the guardian? or are you suggesting we should just let it slide because, y'know, they're the ones who can ultimately take a confrontation to it's ultimate conclusion and come out on top?

Another reason for clattering someone's mirror off is that that car becomes immediately unfit to be on the road, and as such stops it, and by association the driver, from being a risk.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

There's not much you can do. They are already dicks. Shouting and screaming only helps the person doing the shouting. It doesn't make people change their ways. People get defensive and stick their heels in, no matter how wrong their actions have been.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 19, 2013)

who said anything about shouting and screaming?


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> Another reason for clattering someone's mirror off is that that car becomes immediately unfit to be on the road, and as such stops it, and by association the driver, from being a risk.


 
A cunt is a cunt. I doubt them not having a mirror will deter them from driving.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 19, 2013)

^ probably not, but the police take a dim view of people driving about london's famous london sans a driver-side rear view mirror. they tend to pick up on these things.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> who said anything about shouting and screaming?


Me. It's what people tend to do when they've had a dangerous encounter with a shitty road user.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> ^ probably not, but the police take a dim view of people driving about london's famous london sans a driver-side rear view mirror. they tend to pick up on these things.


They also take a dim view of crazed cyclists smashing people's mirrors.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> ^ yup. i'm not suggesting we all go out and start demolishing every car that passes a bit close or does a cheeky lane change. I'm referring specifically to drivers who's actions are blatantly/intentionally dangerous and are unrepentant/rude when challenged.
> 
> the same applies to cyclists as well in some cases. tho d-locking someone in the chops should only really be considered in the most extreme of circumstances.


 
Apart from the fact it's going to lead getting done for criminal damage or getting filled in it just demonstrates that you have insufficient emotional control for urban cycling.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 19, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> Apart from the fact it's going to lead getting done for criminal damage or getting filled in it just demonstrates that you have insufficient emotional control for urban cycling.


oh do fuck off will you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

He's spot on. You shouldn't be on the road if you can't control yourself


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 19, 2013)

quite. lets have this conversation after you've been side swiped by a double decker pulling out of a stop because the driver failed to check his mirror and his only reaction is to tell you to 'fuck off'. i'm not buying your claimed sense of sanctimonious calm, not for one fucking second.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

I would probably have a good old yell like most people. I just wouldn't take to using a d lock as a weapon.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> quite. lets have this conversation after you've been side swiped by a double decker pulling out of a stop because the driver failed to check his mirror and his only reaction is to tell you to 'fuck off'. i'm not buying your claimed sense of sanctimonious calm, not for one fucking second.


 
Buses have right of way when pulling out from a stop. Highway Code 223.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 19, 2013)

a weapon? i think of it more as a tool. besides, punching them off with your hand really fucking hurts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

You've got issues


----------



## ddraig (Feb 19, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Got hit by a red light runner on Sunday in Lewisham  Fortunately no damage done to me, him, his car or my bike. The worst thing about it was that rather than apologise, he just sort of shrugged and pointed as his (I assume) wife and kid jumped out of the car to go into the shop there  Cos that justifies it somehow  I was so shocked I didn't even have the wherewithal to call him a wanker


 still shakes you up even low speed low impact
i had one on friday night on a shared pedestrian/bike crossing


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 19, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> Buses have right of way when pulling out from a stop. Highway Code 223.


/cricketclap

they're also required to indicate.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> People aren't going to watch your videos!


Mine in particular ?

The bus company has watched the one from last week - I'll be checking later to see when I can expect a response.

The idea is that the motoring public will become accustomed to Googling their registrations - there have been several - not mine - where Google was asked to take a video down - in which case lots of other people will upload them.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> /cricketclap
> 
> they're also required to indicate.


 
Right, but you failed to anticipate that it would pull out and position yourself accordingly. You're responsible for putting yourself in a dangerous situation. Smash something off your bike; that'll show you.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 19, 2013)

^ victim blaming justified by baseless speculation and rampant supposition. It's the english way.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

You're no longer a victim if you are taking a d lock to someone's car.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> quite. lets have this conversation after you've been side swiped by a double decker pulling out of a stop because the driver failed to check his mirror and his only reaction is to tell you to 'fuck off'. i'm not buying your claimed sense of sanctimonious calm, not for one fucking second.


And btw not violently losing one's temper is not sanctimonious, just grown up.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 19, 2013)

you're right - after that i reckon we're just about even.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

And this is why your attitude stinks. It's not about getting even.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 19, 2013)

suit yourself chuckles.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 19, 2013)

it sure beats bitching about it on the internet


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

Bitching about it on the Internet is the best thing to do. Steam is let off and no one is hurt.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2013)

I see the disco thug in Portsmouth is up before the beak shortly for assault.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 19, 2013)

shit in my hat and apologise. OK.
shit in my hat and call me a cunt. Not OK.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> shit in my hat and apologise. OK.
> shit in my hat and call me a cunt. Not OK.


True, but that doesn't justify escalation of unpleasantness.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> True, but that doesn't justify escalation of unpleasantness.


i'd be curious to know what does...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i'd be curious to know what does...


Not much. I don't enjoy conflict. I go out of my way to avoid it.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Not much. I don't enjoy conflict. I go out of my way to avoid it.


I think anyone that actively seeks out confrontation is possibly a sociopath. i do firmly believe that behavior that puts your life at risk should not go unanswered. We just differ when it comes to what that answer should be.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

I agree. I just don't think stepping up the conflict will make anyone change their behaviour.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2013)

I reckon occasionally if we don't take it lying down (hence the increasing popularity of horns on bikes), it will impinge on their braincell - or the ones queuing up behind to do something similarly stupid.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2013)

AS if by magic :-



> Bus company response deleted after seeing it was confidential..


 
Seems positive enough though.

Apparently First Group use these methods :-

http://www.smith-system.com/home

To recap :-


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

One good way to stay calm and safe is to get off the road and get a nature fix on your way home.
I took these on one of my routes:









excuse amateurishness. Just want to record what I see.
I can also get an art fix on the way home:








All this found in a concrete wilderness. I love London.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2013)

I had a response from the local amphibian people.
It sounds like the reason I haven't been seeing frogs and toads in recent years is that they've been really good at rescuing them. 
I haven't encountered much in the way of wildlife recently - hopefully I will now that it's getting lighter. 

Oh yes, and it's apparently too *dry* for them to emerge.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 19, 2013)

fucking vandals. they want locking up!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

Those feathers on the chicken are real pigeon feathers. A real stroke of genius, I thought!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Those feathers on the chicken are real pigeon feathers. A real stroke of genius, I thought!


And there's me thinking it was a pre-existing patch of flaking paint...


----------



## Onket (Feb 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I agree. I just don't think stepping up the conflict will make anyone change their behaviour.


 
For the record- I think this is bollocks. Shouting at people & shining a bright light in their eyes or videoing them for the internet won't change much. But if someone's response to nearly killing you is to tell _you_ to fuck off? They don't deserve wing mirrors.

Clearly it's not for everyone, but I think it's entirely fair and proportional.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

That is not logical thinking!


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 19, 2013)

fair enough - then let us know what a proportional response in such a situation should be?


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 19, 2013)

It also makes you feel loads better


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

i dunno. have a word and then leave. Or do nothing. I usually make an angry gesture or shout summat but sometimes I just get on with it. What else is there to do? Get cops involved if they are near?
Some things you just have to shrug off. If I got angry at everyone who cut me up, I'd have a heart attack. It happens several  times on every journey!


----------



## Onket (Feb 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> i dunno. have a word and then leave. Or do nothing. I usually make an angry gesture or shout summat but sometimes I just get on with it. What else is there to do? Get cops involved if they are near?
> Some things you just have to shrug off. If I got angry at everyone who cut me up, I'd have a heart attack. It happens several times on every journey!


 
Come on, we're clearly not talking about every single time we get cut up.

As has already been quite specifically stated- it's people who nearly kill you & then tell you to fuck off as if it's your fault for simply being on the road.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 19, 2013)

^ that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

Why can't you just shrug it off and move on? I don't get it. Don't stoop to their level!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

Tbh I don't really know what people are arguing here? That smashing a car up is a proportionate response to being endangered and then laughed at? If so, WTF? Have we never left the playground?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2013)

The one thing I never manage to do is shout out the reg for the camera - I'm thankfully focussed on staying alive.
I also never hang around for a chat - life is just too short - and I'm often short of breath.
This guy seemed to want a chat, (second one on here) but it was enough to get it on camera ..



A shame we don't have Roadsafe in Bristol...


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 19, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I lubed mine recently - it's now perhaps *too* loose ...


Too much information.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 19, 2013)

i got hit last week and whilst discussing with the driver in the bus lane there were coppers 2 lanes away that took no notice


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 19, 2013)

I'd have difficulty shrugging it off if someone had nearly killed me.


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Tbh I don't really know what people are arguing here? That smashing a car up is a proportionate response to being endangered and then laughed at? If so, WTF? Have we never left the playground?


would say it was a pretty restrained one really.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

But it happens so often, I marvel how people's blood pressure doesn't explode


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

Private Storm said:


> I'd have difficulty shrugging it off if someone had nearly killed me.


But you have to.


----------



## Onket (Feb 19, 2013)

Private Storm said:


> I'd have difficulty shrugging it off if someone had nearly killed me.


 
Exactly. To suggest that people "just shrug it off and move on" is actually quite insulting.


----------



## Onket (Feb 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> But it happens so often, I marvel how people's blood pressure doesn't explode


 
How often are you knocked off your bike, nearly killed and then laughed at by the driver?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

Most people manage to do so. Otherwise we'd have murder every day.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> But it happens so often, I marvel how people's blood pressure doesn't explode


whilst your zenlike approach to nearly being slaughtered is admirable, i still reserve the right to defend/express myself even after the fact.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

Onket said:


> How often are you knocked off your bike, nearly killed and then laughed at by the driver?


Not very often. I'm often cut up and often witness cavalier and even callous attitudes towards cyclists from other road users. I can understand why someone might want to smash a car up after such an incident. I just can't condone the action.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> whilst your zenlike approach to nearly being slaughtered is admirable, i still reserve the right to defend/express myself even after the fact.


There is nothing zen like about it. It's perfectly normal to be sanguine about the scrapes one gets into. What is not normal is reacting like a psychopath.


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> There is nothing zen like about it. It's perfectly normal to be sanguine about the scrapes one gets into. What is not normal is reacting like a psychopath.


That's not a pyschopath reaction it's an ordinary human one.


----------



## Onket (Feb 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Not very often. I'm often cut up and often witness cavalier and even callous attitudes towards cyclists from other road users. I can understand why someone might want to smash a car up after such an incident. I just can't condone the action.


 
For the third time- no-one has suggested this course of action after such an incident.

I can only assume that yet again, you are on a wind up.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> There is nothing zen like about it. It's perfectly normal to be sanguine about the scrapes one gets into. What is not normal is reacting like a psychopath.


you need to go back and read the thread again.


----------



## Onket (Feb 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> There is nothing zen like about it. It's perfectly normal to be sanguine about the scrapes one gets into. What is not normal is reacting like a psychopath.


 
We are not talking about "the scrapes one gets into".


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

Onket said:


> For the third time- no-one has suggested this course of action after such an incident.
> 
> I can only assume that yet again, you are on a wind up.


I'm not! I'm genuinely bewildered by people sanctioning knocking off people's wing mirrors as revenge for being endangered and then being portrayed as being sanctimonious as if it's me that's the unusual one for not approving of deliberately escalating a tense situation.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> you need to go back and read the thread again.


Why? Have you changed your original wording?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> d-lock his fucking mirrors off next time.


A reminder of the post that inspired this exchange


----------



## Onket (Feb 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not! I'm genuinely bewildered by people sanctioning knocking off people's wing mirrors as revenge for being endangered and then being portrayed as being sanctimonious as if it's me that's the unusual one for not approving of deliberately escalating a tense situation.


 
People aren't "sanctioning knocking off people's wing mirrors as revenge for being endangered".


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

Pissflaps is and you seem to be backing him up.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2013)

I find that I don't actually hold onto the anger - I certainly don't chase after them with a D lock.
Mostly I want to find out what sort of idiot it was - try to get inside their heads - only up to a point though ...


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 19, 2013)

then don't do it.

If someone in a vehicle attempts to murder me and is unrepentant about doing so, i feel it is entirely justified to make sure they are 'reminded' to pay more attention to the road in future. Frankly i reckon anyone that does that and gets away with a full set of teeth is doing well, also they should be counting their lucky fucking stars that the rather angry chap punching a hole in their fucking car isn't lying dead in a pool of piss and blood in the gutter as a result of them failing to take responsibility for their actions whilst piloting a ton of metal, glass and plastic down a public road.


----------



## Onket (Feb 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Pissflaps is and you seem to be backing him up.


 


Orang Utan said:


> A reminder of the post that inspired this exchange


 
Underhand of you to only give half the story.

A reminder of the post pissflaps was replying to-



nipsla said:


> Got hit by a red light runner on Sunday in Lewisham. The worst thing about it was that rather than apologise, he just sort of shrugged and pointed as his (I assume) wife and kid jumped out of the car to go into the shop there  Cos that justifies it somehow


 
So, to clarify (for the 4th time, now)- we are talking about being hit or knocked off your bike.

Not getting cut up, or some kind of everyday scrape, or whatever else you have repeatedly stated. Actual geniune danger of death followed by no apology, at best a brush off, at worst you the cyclist gettign the blame.

Have you got that now?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow.  I have caused a massive row without even posting


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> then don't do it.
> 
> If someone in a vehicle attempts to murder me and is unrepentant about doing so, i feel it is entirely justified to make sure they are 'reminded' to pay more attention to the road in future. Frankly i reckon anyone that does that and gets away with a full set of teeth is doing well, also they should be counting their lucky fucking stars that the rather angry chap punching a hole in their fucking car isn't lying dead in a pool of piss and blood in the gutter as a result of them failing to take responsibility for their actions whilst piloting a ton of metal, glass and plastic down a public road.



I don't wish to repeat myself, but I see many flaws in this approach


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Pissflaps is and you seem to be backing him up.



Its only a car and its not like anyones talking about harming anyone.

Having said that you'd probably get done worse for harming a car than a person if it came to it.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 19, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> Its only a car and its not like anyones talking about harming anyone.
> 
> Having said that you'd probably get done worse for harming a car than a person if it came to it.


 
sad but true. a couple of points and a fine if you actually kill a cyclist.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

Onket said:


> Underhand of you to only give half the story.
> 
> A reminder of the post pissflaps was replying to-
> 
> ...


Yes. What do you want me to say? I still think the best response is not a violent one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> Its only a car and its not like anyones talking about harming anyone.
> 
> Having said that you'd probably get done worse for harming a car than a person if it came to it.


Sadly true


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 19, 2013)

i think a 'violent' response would be physical assault. I'd draw the line there too to be honest.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

The smashing of a wing mirror is likely to invite a more violent response, which is a good enough reason to restrain oneself, surely?


----------



## Onket (Feb 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes. What do you want me to say? I still think the best response is not a violent one.


 
I would have preferred you to answer honestly from the start, without repeatedly downgrading what people were talking about to try to make your stance look more realistic. This is actually a serious issue, and not something that should be argued about just for your entertainment. I've got to be honest, if you follow your posts on this thread, that's all it looks like you have been doing. Not good.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

It's not a wind up! I just want everyone to try and keep calm! 
I don't see how I am downgrading anything here. Just trying to ward people off a course of action they might regret.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> The smashing of a wing mirror is likely to invite a more violent response, which is a good enough reason to restrain oneself, surely?


quite possibly. an occupational hazard i suppose. tho it's a bit hard for anyone behind the wheel of a car to abandon said car to try and chase down a bike.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i think a 'violent' response would be physical assault. I'd draw the line there too to be honest.


Smashing a wing mirror with a d lock is violence


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 19, 2013)

for the sake of balance - i have seen a fair few fuckwitted cyclists trying to filter down the inside of traffic, only to have their handlebars clatter a driver-side mirror and then scoot off without appologising/offering to pay for repairs.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes. What do you want me to say? I still think the best response is not a violent one.


Agreed, for all the reasons you've given.


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Smashing a wing mirror with a d lock is violence



Criminal damage yes. Unless you were smashing it up while they were there it could be deemed intimidating I guess.

Can't believe I'm agreeing with someone calling themselves pissflaps btw

Meh you've got to be mental to cycle in london


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 19, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> Can't believe I'm agreeing with someone calling themselves pissflaps btw



Thats been the best part of the last couple of pages - people using the word pissflaps in serious discussion.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 19, 2013)

^^ it hurts at first, but the pain soon fades... but the sordid, haunting memories are a blight no amount of bleach and steel wool can scrub off.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

Onket said:


> I would have preferred you to answer honestly from the start, without repeatedly downgrading what people were talking about to try to make your stance look more realistic. This is actually a serious issue, and not something that should be argued about just for your entertainment. I've got to be honest, if you follow your posts on this thread, that's all it looks like you have been doing. Not good.


I am also not keen on your portraying me here as dishonest. Not true!


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> But you have to.


 
No you don't. I think that we're maybe mixing up those instances where a car gets a little too close to you and you shake your head and maybe do a wanker sign, with those where someone clips you at high speed/turns across you with centimetres to spare/makes you squeal in terror because of the danger you're put in.  

First example, ok, shout "twat", get on with it. Second instance calls for something that impresses upon the person how completely unacceptable their actions were. If that is knocking off their wing mirror, well, so be it. Better that it isn't, but that's not the way things sometimes turn out. They need to be told that putting people's lives in danger is not on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

Liked, but still can't agree with anything likely to escalate into a situation where one person doesn't get up again.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 19, 2013)

i imagine this is what 'do you smack your child' internet bun-fights are like on mumsnet.


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Liked, but still can't agree with anything likely to escalate into a situation where one person doesn't get up again.


 
We're not talking escalation to that, we're talking the situation starting BECAUSE of the chance of that!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

Private Storm said:


> We're not talking escalation to that, we're talking the situation starting BECAUSE of the chance of that!


If you smash someone's motor, you will make them angry. They are probably a bellend already for clipping you, so knocking off their mirror could enrage them and make them want to endanger you further, surely? Most of the twats who behave like this are aggressive individuals in the first place.


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 19, 2013)

True, true and to be honest, I could only ever see the situation coming up once, maybe twice in a lifetime, for me at least. We'd have to be talking extreme circumstances. I'm too small for starters.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

I can only think of one situation where I saw red, and that was when I got clipped by someone pulling out. Luckily they were very apologetic so I calmed down. There was one situation where I nearly came off my bike and the driver laughed at me. I was pretty gnashing but the fella's girlfriend started slapping him so I ended up laughing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2013)

Made reasonable time today - considering this morning's traffic and having to take a detour in the park with more pedestrians, dogs and children to negotiate.

Around the 1st of April I will be able to extend my evening commute to 20 miles 2 or 3 times a week - hopefully I'll be ready by then just doing it once on a Sunday.

Seeing as I've lost enthusiasm for group rides with people I still don't know after several years and hundreds of miles, it'll be up to me from now on - the new "two Tunnels" path around the south east of Bath should be open soon so I'll have a few extra permutations up to about 50 miles to work with. Camping is a dilemma though - but I've had enough of the half dozen sites within a day's range in any case ...


----------



## a_chap (Feb 19, 2013)

FUCK!

Riding home at a reasonable clip despite the pain from my shoulder and ribs when POP! and the bearable pain in ribs became sudden excruiciating pain.

Rode home very slowly feeling sorry for myself


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2013)

Oops - undetected fracture ?


----------



## a_chap (Feb 19, 2013)

No idea. How would I know?

(apart from the obvious hurting like hell)


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm lucky enough never to have done it ..
Casualty - X-Ray ?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 19, 2013)

nightmare a_chap, hope it heals quickly and ok

on the way home tonight gone 6.30 there was a young woman with no hi vis or lights crossing the very same road and place i got hit on friday! they were already through the first lane of stationary traffic and about to attempt the second lane. i could see cars approaching at speed in the other lane so shouted 'be careful, i got hit there on friday wearing all this and with lights' which stopped them for a little bit then they carried on semi wheeling it awkwardly to the middle section before 2 more lanes :facpalm:
luckily the lights had changed just after that


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2013)

Masses of Ninjas about.
For a couple of weeks now it has seemed they were determined not to buy any more batteries, then the lights are put away for another 10  months...


----------



## Onket (Feb 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I can only think of one situation where I saw red, and that was when I got clipped by someone pulling out. Luckily they were very apologetic so I calmed down. There was one situation where I nearly came off my bike and the driver laughed at me. I was pretty gnashing but the fella's girlfriend started slapping him so I ended up laughing.



So 2 occasions. 1 diffused by the driver's apologies. 1 diffused by violence inflicted on the driver.

You are basically agreeing with what we've been saying.


----------



## tbtommyb (Feb 19, 2013)

Riddle me this: why do cyclists go through red lights at junctions and then just pootle ahead in the cycle lane? No safety concerns at the junction to justify it (quite the opposite in fact) but they clearly aren't concerned about getting ahead quickly so why blithely break an obvious road rule? I put this in the same category as slow cyclists going right up to the front of the box.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't get it either


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2013)

Inertia / momentum.

Presumably worse for the slower / unfit riders ?

Apparently there are people out there who can't cope with raising the slightest sweat.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 20, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i'd be curious to know what does...


 
If you or someone else was in imminent danger. Not _after_ a minor traffic incident in which nobody was hurt.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 20, 2013)

Private Storm said:


> First example, ok, shout "twat", get on with it. Second instance calls for something that impresses upon the person how completely unacceptable their actions were. If that is knocking off their wing mirror, well, so be it. Better that it isn't, but that's not the way things sometimes turn out. They need to be told that putting people's lives in danger is not on.


 
Be honest, this has nothing to do with educating drivers or other prophylactic measures. The type of driver who maneuvers dangerously and then tells people to fuck off isn't going to think: _Hmmm, the gentleman with the D Lock makes an excellent point I shall moderate my driving patterns in the future._  It's just a self indulgent, childish and dangerous loss of control on behalf of the lock wielder.

Nobody is responsible for your safety but you.


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2013)

He might think "fuck me, some of these cyclists hit back!" and think twice in future.

Granted, he might not, but he definately won't think twice if he's allowed to get away with it scot free.


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2013)

Anyway, managed to leave me windproof gloves on the train last night. They'd not been handed in when I checked this morning with cold hands. Have completed the online form so we'll see....


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2013)

Onket said:


> He might think "fuck me, some of these cyclists hit back!" and think twice in future.
> 
> Granted, he might not, but he definately won't think twice if he's allowed to get away with it scot free.


And as I've said before, some of the marginal ones might mention it to their mates at work or down the pub and perhaps one or two of them might _*think*_ about it even if they don't say anything.
That's why I favour a loud horn - though I find you also need to flash your high beam or they may struggle to believe it was a cyclist who sounded it.


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2013)

Shining a bright light in the face of other cyclists because you don't approve of their choice of clothing, or you think their light is angled incorrectly is not the same thing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2013)

Onket said:


> Shining a bright light in the face of other cyclists because you don't approve of their choice of clothing, or you think their light is angled incorrectly is not the same thing.


Shining my light back at cyclists who do that to me ?
Depends who it is - sometimes I simply point it out loudly. I don't actually like doing the thing I'm complaining about - and there are often people near by. I certainly resist flashing at ninja idiots.
And where the feck does this "Shining a bright light in the face of other cyclists because you don't approve of their choice of clothing" thing come from ?
My horn is never appropriate on shared paths - except in jest.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2013)

People will just think 'that bloke just shined a light in my face'  and remain baffled as to why.


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> People will just think 'that bloke just shined a light in my face'  and remain baffled as to why.



Exactly.

GG has already said on this thread that another cyclist has shouted "not shouting at people today?" or similar to him!


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Shining my light back at cyclists who do that to me ?
> Depends who it is - sometimes I simply point it out loudly. I don't actually like doing the thing I'm complaining about - and there are often people near by. I certainly resist flashing at ninja idiots.
> And where the feck does this "Shining a bright light in the face of other cyclists because you don't approve of their choice of clothing" thing come from ?
> My horn is never appropriate on shared paths - except in jest.



You call them 'ninja idiots'. I presume they are in dark clothing that you don't approve of?


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 20, 2013)

a_chap said:


> FUCK!
> 
> Riding home at a reasonable clip despite the pain from my shoulder and ribs when POP! and the bearable pain in ribs became sudden excruiciating pain.
> 
> Rode home very slowly feeling sorry for myself


 
Maybe this is a hint that you need to rest up and get better? Your persistence is admirable, but sometimes the body just needs some time ya know?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2013)

Puncture on the way in again. Had to finish journey by train.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 20, 2013)

^ d-lock your bike in the face.


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 20, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Puncture on the way in again. Had to finish journey by train.


Carry a spare inner tube.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2013)

Blagsta said:


> Carry a spare inner tube.


Thanks dad.
I am intending on getting puncture resisant tyres AND spare inner tubes on payday, but even if I had those with me, it would still have been a train ride to get to work on time.


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 20, 2013)

it takes 10 minutes to change an inner tube

but yes, good idea to get puncture resistant tyres, I got these

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/continental/travel-contact-tyre-ec004867

and went from having a puncture every couple of weeks to having about two a year


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2013)

It takes me half an hour! And I still need to get a portable pump that will get enough air in my tyres. I prefer to get the bike somewhere with a track pump before attempting to replace an inner tube.
Esp if I get these new tyres which I hear a bugger to fit.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 20, 2013)

or just take a train from the get go. you cyclists... any excuse to have a whinge.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2013)

Was thinking of getting these:
http://www.cyclesuk.com/product/Gator_Skin_Hardshell_700_X_23_TYC00310
Plus tape for inside the wheel


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 20, 2013)

Practice!  Used to take me ages to do, now only takes 10 minutes.

Which tyres are you getting?  Don't get Schwalbe, they have a habit of popping off rims and making your inner tune go bang.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 20, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Was thinking of getting these:
> http://www.cyclesuk.com/product/Gator_Skin_Hardshell_700_X_23_TYC00310
> Plus tape for inside the wheel


 
you mean rim tape? yeah you should really get some of that.

there is not a tyre in the world that is puncture proof. get narrower tyres. Less surface area = less likelihood of picking up a sharp. or suttin.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't carry a spare (or any tools) on my commute. 
I've no interest in working on my bike at the side of a road first thing in the morning, or after a long day at the office. 
Never had a commuting failure, in the last 3 years. If I do I will walk it to work, or home. 

Not that I don't enjoy working on my bike. Just don't in a bus lane in the cold at 8am.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2013)

Onket said:


> You call them 'ninja idiots'. I presume they are in dark clothing that you don't approve of?


It is my assumption that they are trying not to be seen and yes, most of them dress in dark clothing in addition to having no lights - but they fail ultimately because they haven't painted all the shiny bits of their bike.
I wear black too as it happens - apart from the dayglo waistcoat and the armband.
The unlit pedestrians are a pain, but at least they move at pedestrian speed. (it's their modulation of cyclists' lights that makes them visible) I've been known to say more restrained things to pedestrians when they're being particularly stupid in that regard.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> People will just think 'that bloke just shined a light in my face' and remain baffled as to why.


I rarely fire the light without also shouting that their light is too bright.
Someone this morning put their hand over their vicious strobing light when they saw me - I'd given him a couple of blasts of mine as well as shouting "that's a fecking horrible light" as we passed - in retrospect I should have said "why not just switch the fecking thing off ?"


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Not that I don't enjoy working on my bike. Just don't *in a bus lane* in the cold at 8am.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 20, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


>


My commute is 95% on roads with bus lanes.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 20, 2013)

I recently nearly ran into someone kneeling down by their upside-down bike, right in the middle of this cycle lane (at night):


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 20, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I recently nearly ran into someone kneeling down by their upside-down bike, right in the middle of this cycle lane (at night):
> 
> View attachment 29187


Exciting! I bet it made for a good vocal exclamation


----------



## Crispy (Feb 20, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Exciting! I bet it made for a good vocal exclamation


brake, swerve
"Don't do it _THERE!!?!"_


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 20, 2013)

10 days without cycling.  At least another week before I can cycle - probably three.

While sitting on a bus yesterday - feeling envious of cyclists whizzing past while it crossed my mind that I could get a second foot brace and fashion some SPD clips into the bottom of them.

Without a bike it's such a mission to get anywhere!


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> It is my assumption that they are trying not to be seen and yes, most of them dress in dark clothing in addition to having no lights - but they fail ultimately because they haven't painted all the shiny bits of their bike.
> I wear black too as it happens - apart from the dayglo waistcoat and the armband.
> The unlit pedestrians are a pain, but at least they move at pedestrian speed. (it's their modulation of cyclists' lights that makes them visible) I've been known to say more restrained things to pedestrians when they're being particularly stupid in that regard.



And so I was entirely correct, as usual.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2013)

Onket said:


> And so I was entirely correct, as usual.


Are you becoming a pogofish variant ?

There's one repeat offender who's done head to toe in orange post office hi-viz - I simply shout "still not got any lights ?"
Mind you I also recently saw a PO worker finishing his rounds on a PO bike with no lights...


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Are you becoming a pogofish variant ?


 
No.

But I would prefer you to at least try to understand the post you are disputing before making a fool out of yourself.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2013)

Onket said:


> No.
> 
> But I would prefer you to at least try to understand the post you are disputing before making a fool out of yourself.


"ninja" is a concept.


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2013)

We can recap if you want?


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2013)

Onket said:


> Shining a bright light in the face of other cyclists because you don't approve of their choice of clothing, or you think their light is angled incorrectly is not the same thing.


 


gentlegreen said:


> where the feck does this "Shining a bright light in the face of other cyclists because you don't approve of their choice of clothing" thing come from ?


 


gentlegreen said:


> View attachment 29185


 


Onket said:


> You call them 'ninja idiots'. I presume they are in dark clothing that you don't approve of?


 


gentlegreen said:


> yes, most of them dress in dark clothing


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2013)

You know damn well that "Ninja" is an abstract concept away from Samurai movies.
I'm sure there are a billion non-sequiturs and linguistic inconsistencies in other Urbanites' postings - why not make a project of it. ?

For the record I left school at 16 having failed my English O level.


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes.

This is why I said you shine a light in their faces because you don't approve of their clothing. It was you that disputed it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2013)

Onket said:


> Yes.
> 
> This is why I said you shine a light in their faces because you don't approve of their clothing. It was you that disputed it.


Because I very rarely do that - except out on the main roads.


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Because I very rarely do that - except out on the main roads.


 
And so I was entirely correct, as usual.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 20, 2013)

My legs are slowly getting stronger from my cycle in every day.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2013)

Onket said:


> And so I was entirely correct, as usual.


Sorry, I long ago lost the will to live ..


----------



## a_chap (Feb 20, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Maybe this is a hint that you need to rest up and get better? Your persistence is admirable, but sometimes the body just needs some time ya know?


 
Thanks, but it's too depressing to admit defeat for a trifling injury like a fractured rib. Or an injured collar bone. Or a sprained thumb. Or cut legs. Or.... well anyway I took Paracetamol and Ibuprofen and rode in this morning very slowly.

What worries me is that I still have a 200km ride to do before the end of Feb _and_ I am entered into another 200 the first weekend of March.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 20, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Thanks, but it's too depressing to admit defeat for a trifling injury like a fractured rib. Or an injured collar bone. Or a sprained thumb. Or cut legs. Or.... well anyway I took Paracetamol and Ibuprofen and rode in this morning very slowly.
> 
> What worries me is that I still have a 200km ride to do before the end of Feb _and_ I am entered into another 200 the first weekend of March.


Have a rest or you will ruin your self in a more permanent way


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 20, 2013)

^ 


seriously. get yourself seen to. could be something internal/squishy.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2013)

Wiggo has a lot to answer for.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Thanks, but it's too depressing to admit defeat for a trifling injury like a fractured rib. Or an injured collar bone. Or a sprained thumb. Or cut legs. Or.... well anyway I took Paracetamol and Ibuprofen and rode in this morning very slowly.
> 
> What worries me is that I still have a 200km ride to do before the end of Feb _and_ I am entered into another 200 the first weekend of March.


Cancel them! You need to look after yourself mate! Take a break, people depend on you being well and fit. Playing down problems can lead to further difficulties and then make you less able to do the things you enjoy.


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Sorry, I long ago lost the will to live ..


 
I can tell that from the gibberish you post.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2013)

I used my horn twice last night for comedy effect.
The first time on someone parked in a bus lane an hour after it became illegal, and the second time when a couple of random youths seemed a bit vague wheeling their bikes on the railway path :-


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 20, 2013)

I got stopped by a police car today. He said I jumped a red light. 
I said that I probably had set of a little early to get away from traffic.
Then he asked me about the traffic light before that. I told I have no recollection of anything more than a couple of minutes ago, but it sounds like something I might do.
He looked annoyed. 
He told me to be careful.
I said fair enough and waved him on his way.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2013)

I managed to ride half the way home on my big front cog - no wonder the chain felt rougher than usual - I had trouble distinguishing its cries of anguish from the strange Russian ambient mix I was listening to.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 20, 2013)

Rode to and from work rather gingerly and no repeat of yesterday's sudden pain. 

Noticeably colder today. But then that might be because I'm riding like an old man and not generating much heat.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2013)

What do they do for cracked ribs ?
Corset of some kind ?

No, it was particularly crisp today - nice and clear though on the way home.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 20, 2013)

The official treatment is:
1. painkillers
and
2. tell you not to be so stupid in future

This is exactly the same treatment I had when I got properly knocked off my bike about seven years ago with virtually the same injuries. But on the other side IYSWIM.

There's nothing else they can do. Strapping / corsets (oooer missus!) wouldn't help.


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I got stopped by a police car today. He said I jumped a red light.
> I said that I probably had set of a little early to get away from traffic.
> Then he asked me about the traffic light before that. I told I have no recollection of anything more than a couple of minutes ago, but it sounds like something I might do.
> He looked annoyed.
> ...



D-lock/wingmirrors?


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 20, 2013)

Onket said:


> D-lock/wingmirrors?


It was cold and they looked like they couldn't be arsed getting out of the car, so I was pretty sure I wouldn't get a £30 fine.

But yes, next time I will call them cunts and take of their wing mirror.


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2013)

Video it too, obviously!


----------



## Onket (Feb 21, 2013)

Blisteringly cold on ungloved hands.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2013)

Why no gloves ?
I just had a bit of a panic at home - I mislaid the only fleece hat I can find at the moment - I may have had to do something creative with a scarf.
I've had a mildly sore throat on waking for some time, and yesterday I fancied I was getting tell-tale symptoms from my sinuses ...


----------



## Onket (Feb 21, 2013)

Left them on the train the other day. I did mention it but I think that post may have got lost amongst all the arguing!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2013)

Must be a logistical nightmare your commute - though I supposeyou woul get used to it eventually.

I don't take any chances these days.
I have 5 pairs of Aldi gloves - including one pair at work.
It means I can actually wash them occasionally.


----------



## Onket (Feb 21, 2013)

My bag seems to be getting more and more full of stuff 'just in case'!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

Speaking of washing gloves, does anyone have any tips to prevent them stinking after drying?


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 21, 2013)

i took a bus today because i am a lazy, fat twat.


----------



## Onket (Feb 21, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Speaking of washing gloves, does anyone have any tips to prevent them stinking after drying?


 
Dry them quicker? Dunno!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2013)

When I used to use ski gloves - which probably weren't even supposed to be washed, I used to turn them *almost* inside out - sufficiently to stick newspaper "wicks" down the fingers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

They take ages to dry though, being waterproof, and turning them inside out is the only other option, but ithey are difficult to turn back the right way after they are dry


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

Dp


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 21, 2013)

Stick them in a dryer or on a red hot radiator


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2013)

Or perhaps make "hands" with cotton gloves stuffed with desiccant.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 21, 2013)

I've never had a problem with full-fingered gloves becoming smelly. But proper cycling gloves (leather or suede palm) quickly become revolting in summer 

I pity anyone riding today without gloves. My hands were cold and I am wearing waterproof gloves on top of my normal gloves. And I'm considering wearing some Merino tights under my trousers.


----------



## Onket (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't wear gloves in the summer, as it's not cold.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

I always wear gloves, just fingerless padded ones in the summer. They're not just to keep out the cold!


----------



## colacubes (Feb 21, 2013)

I wear padded fingerless in the summer but only if I'm going to be riding for more than an hour.


----------



## Onket (Feb 21, 2013)

My brother let me borrow his fingerless gloves for the London Classic last year. I took them off at one point fairly early on, forgot to put them back on and didn't miss them one bit.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 21, 2013)

I only started wearing them on long rides about 18 months ago, but for me it really makes a difference as otherwise the heel of my hand gets incredibly sore.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 21, 2013)

Also, if you take a tumble, you want to keep the skin on the palms of your hands.
Also, it keeps your handlebars from getting all caked in accumulated skin and sweat (eww)


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Also, if you take a tumble, you want to keep the skin on the palms of your hands.
> Also, it keeps your handlebars from getting all caked in accumulated skin and sweat (eww)


Aye, I am scared of getting skinned palms!


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 21, 2013)

Bizarrely enough, I just this morning noticed that my thick, waterproof gloves absolutely REEK and so do my hands. Too cold to ride without the gloves, but then they make my hands sweat (ug, sorry) in them, so that they're damp and pretty gross. Made my hands smell non too pleasant as well. I suspect that a) they need a wash and b) I need gloves that aren't suitable for Arctic trekking.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2013)

I never cycle without gloves - almost as important for me as shoes.
I don't feel in control without them.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 21, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye, I am scared of getting skinned palms!


Yes, I always wear fingerless gloves for this reason.  They give you better grip on the bars as well.


----------



## Onket (Feb 21, 2013)

I will see when it gets a bit warmer, then. I've still got the fingerless ones kicking around somewhere.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 21, 2013)

Another vote for fingerless gloves in summer.  Stop blister type soreness, loss of skin when/if a tumble happens and so on.


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 21, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Speaking of washing gloves, does anyone have any tips to prevent them stinking after drying?


 
Dry them on an office radiator - no point making your house stink.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

That's not much help! They would still stink!


----------



## weepiper (Feb 21, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> That's not much help! They would still stink!


 
How are you washing them??


----------



## ddraig (Feb 21, 2013)

i dry mine on the office radiator
thankfully my ski gloves worked this morning
the evil icy wind managed to get through my fleece hat tho!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2013)

I find that my fleece hats will be dry ready for next morning if I chuck them in the midweek wash - I finish them off by wearing them in my unheated house.
My Aldi Lycra-lite gloves similarly get pretty close to dry just in the washing machine / spinner.
I hang my damp laundry in my well-ventilated bathroom.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

weepiper said:


> How are you washing them??


The washing machine of course! How else should I wash them?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2013)

I think the assumption was that they were just being dried and not actually washed...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

Eh? How can you dry them without washing them first?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 21, 2013)

when they get wet with rain!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 21, 2013)

or sweat/snot/spit etc


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2013)

Darn.
I just sniffed my current gloves and they're on the edge.
I did a wash last night too.

My snot goes via the left hand glove to the right hand armpit of my jacket ...
(to avoid affecting my right hand gear-shifting.)


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

ddraig said:


> when they get wet with rain!


You just need to give them a shake if it's been wet on the road.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 21, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> The washing machine of course! How else should I wash them?


 
Because they're clearly not actually getting clean if they stink once they're dry. Try washing them on a hotter wash, with a cupful of white vinegar in the drum first (I'm not kidding, it's a good deodoriser)


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

I shall try that! Thanks!
They are clearly too waterproof for their own good, only retaining the sweat and not absorbing the cleaning water


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

BTW would vinegar harm any clothes that go in the wash too?


----------



## a_chap (Feb 21, 2013)

Not if you add salt as well.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 21, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> BTW would vinegar harm any clothes that go in the wash too?


 
No - it acts like fabric softener


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

Cool, I don't want to waste hot water and £4 on one pair of gloves


----------



## artyfarty (Feb 21, 2013)

Feck me twas cold tonight. Two pairs of gloves and still my digits were stiff little fingers after 30 mins....


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 21, 2013)

It would be really good if cyclists going round huge roundabouts would indicate so I know where they are going. Would hate to kill one.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2013)

Indicating that they intend to leave at the next exit ?
I go on rides with otherwise very experienced cyclists who aren't confident enough to take the lane and give limp little hand signals...
And then you have the idiots .... some of them believe they're invincible if they're invisible ... sorry to say, but I can easily recognise cyclists who haven't driven - not a clue about seeing and being seen ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2013)

Meanwhile, arsehole du soir - charged at me at 15 to 20 mph and assumed I would just smear myself into the doorzone - at high speed.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 21, 2013)

car driver tonight at a junction not indicating so was to the right of him, at the stop i pointed both ways and asked him which way he was going as no indication from positioning or direction of wheels. he wound window down and asked me what i was on about so i said 'left, right? which way are you going?,no indicating' his reply was 'indicate to who?' err 'them behind, me' he comes back with 'what difference does it make' strangely pointing at the main road in front of us, 'err if you go right you'll crush me', he didn't seem to care and wasn't annoyed so just went round him with a parting 'have some consideration for others!'
no shouting involved tho from either side


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2013)

They haven't got a clue.
There's a right angle bend I encounter every evening - clear as day that it's a bend, but car after car indicates ..
The sooner they let computers take over the driving, the better...


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 21, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Indicating that they intend to leave at the next exit ?
> I go on rides with otherwise very experienced cyclists who aren't confident enough to take the lane and give limp little hand signals...
> And then you have the idiots .... some of them believe they're invincible if they're invisible ... sorry to say, but I can easily recognise cyclists who haven't driven - not a clue about seeing and being seen ...


Changing lanes suddenly across St Pauls roundabout so I thought he was going to exit down to slip road to town but instead switched lanes to exit at St Pauls....cutting me up


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2013)

There are some scarily incompetent cyclists about - was it dark, did they have lights etc ?


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 21, 2013)

A friendly chat cyclist kept close to me as to use my slip stream today. 
He was very thankful


----------



## a_chap (Feb 21, 2013)

kalidarkone said:


> It would be really good if cyclists going round huge roundabouts would indicate so I know where they are going. Would hate to kill one.


 
I go round a few roundabouts on my daily commute. On them I'm either accelerating, braking or turning. And I damn well want both hands on the handlebars/brakes at the time.

If only I had a third arm to indicate with...


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 21, 2013)

a_chap said:


> I go round a few roundabouts on my daily commute. On them I'm either accelerating, braking or turning. And I damn well want both hands on the handlebars/brakes at the time.
> 
> If only I had a third arm to indicate with...


Well how I am I supposed to know where you are going....I mean I was being really careful...and the stupid fucker changed lanes right in front of me really close. He had no excuse as there is an underpass under the roundabout. I get pissed off with drivers that do not indicate as well. Just stupid road users really ...regardless of what they are 'on' cept obviously cyclists are really vulnerable ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2013)

There is of course the fact that the highway code specifically states that cyclists can't always be expected to give hand signals and you should keep well back until they've finished what they need to do.
There are of course idiots, but a good driver will realise they're idiots and keep their distance.
It's the same on a bike - not just with other cyclists, but people who don't realise that cycling speed is about 10MPH and that they cannot charge at us in confined spaces as if we don't exist.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 22, 2013)

Also I'd be very reluctant to take my bike into an underpass.


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 22, 2013)

There's a roundabout near Boots/Asda in Clapham junction at the top of a hill. Pretty tricky to indicate when pedalling like buggery to stop rolling backwards. Always position myself right in the middle of the lanes, there can be no confusion as to where I am going...but still get cars from left cutting right across me.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 22, 2013)

I nearly got knocked over by a cyclist as I came out of the underground station last night. The same cyclist the almost knocked over someone else as he went round a corner and suddenly stopped. As I walked past him I asked him to watch where he was going as he had nearly knocked over two people by cycling on the pavement and he just said very huffily 'I didn't knock anybody over'. Which wasn't what I'd said at all, and I said so. He just shrugged. 

I'm fed up of dodging cyclists when I on the pavement. Most cyclists don't cycle on the pavements, it's just a few that are a nightmare.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 22, 2013)

kalidarkone said:


> Well how I am I supposed to know where you are going....


 
You aren't supposed to "know". You are supposed to think.

Where might that cyclist be going?
What happens if he swerves suddenly?
Am I driving TOO FUCKING CLOSE?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2013)

I also have a problem on one roundabout, next to the Woolwich ferry. I need to go straight across it (2nd exit), so I get in the middle of the two lanes, so no one thinks I am turning at the first exit and cuts across me (that happened the first time I attempted to cross it). But still the odd car seems to think I am turning and cut across me anyway. Luckily they are going slow enough to avoid me, but it's scary. Am I supposed to indicate right on a roundabout? I am also loathe to take one hand on my bike on a right curve whilst negotiating busy traffic.
Sorry, Kali, but it sounds like you were going too fast not to consider that the cyclist in front of you might be about to get off the roundabout. Though I am having trouble imagining the situation admittedly. Was he deep in the inner lane? As I said, I sort of keep in between the lanes, so they don't know what I'm going to and therefore hold back a bit.


----------



## Onket (Feb 22, 2013)

Found some old woollen thinsulate gloves in a draw so am using them. They are doing ok keeping the wind off.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 22, 2013)

proper cold and trying to snow


----------



## Onket (Feb 22, 2013)

ddraig said:


> car driver tonight at a junction not indicating so was to the right of him, at the stop i pointed both ways and asked him which way he was going as no indication from positioning or direction of wheels. he wound window down and asked me what i was on about so i said 'left, right? which way are you going?,no indicating' his reply was 'indicate to who?' err 'them behind, me' he comes back with 'what difference does it make' strangely pointing at the main road in front of us, 'err if you go right you'll crush me', he didn't seem to care and wasn't annoyed so just went round him with a parting 'have some consideration for others!'
> no shouting involved tho from either side


 
I have a silent version of a similar stand off most nights on my way home. The crossroads is small and not used much and so I think drivers who do use it think it's not worth indicating or something. If I'm not indicating right but am in the middle of the road, I must be going straight on, so I tend to cycle straight at them from opposite and I can tell they aren't sure where I am going either, then as I get close to the junction they feel forced to indicate.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2013)

I was doing _quite_ well with the cycling for a while. Stupidly injured myself a bit (lot) so been off the bike nearly a month. Needs a service really as I am not feeling over confident getting back on it generally and it was a little wobbly anyway.

Need to get a helmet and some gloves too.


----------



## Onket (Feb 22, 2013)

Ouch. Hope you can get things sorted soon, mate.


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I also have a problem on one roundabout, next to the Woolwich ferry. I need to go straight across it (2nd exit), so I get in the middle of the two lanes, so no one thinks I am turning at the first exit and cuts across me (that happened the first time I attempted to cross it). But still the odd car seems to think I am turning and cut across me anyway. Luckily they are going slow enough to avoid me, but it's scary. Am I supposed to indicate right on a roundabout? I am also loathe to take one hand on my bike on a right curve whilst negotiating busy traffic.
> Sorry, Kali, but it sounds like you were going too fast not to consider that the cyclist in front of you might be about to get off the roundabout. Though I am having trouble imagining the situation admittedly. Was he deep in the inner lane? As I said, I sort of keep in between the lanes, so they don't know what I'm going to and therefore hold back a bit.


 
I think it's a good idea to indicate right if you think someone behind may have any doubt that you are not turning off.  If you are not comfortable with taking your hands of the handlebars very obviously look over your right shoulder and make eye contact if you can - as well as looking for cars this move gives useful signals.


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 22, 2013)

kalidarkone said:


> It would be really good if cyclists going round huge roundabouts would indicate so I know where they are going. Would hate to kill one.


 
That's a good first step - you have anticipated a hazard.  Your response should be to drive defensively.

As a cyclist it's hard to get up to speed with one hand on the handlebar.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 22, 2013)

Unfortunately, looking behind often gives following drivers an "excuse" to dangerously overtake.

Here's an experienced London rider with a head-mounted lamp that should be at least as good as a hand signal, but look what the WVM does :-


----------



## Geri (Feb 22, 2013)

Onket said:


> Found some old woollen thinsulate gloves in a draw so am using them. They are doing ok keeping the wind off.


 
In a what?


----------



## Onket (Feb 22, 2013)

Geri said:


> In a what?


 


Drawer.

/


----------



## Crispy (Feb 22, 2013)

Drawest


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 22, 2013)

Or draw-ist - as in shoot-ist ?


----------



## Onket (Feb 22, 2013)

At least ddraig has actually got an example of me being incorrect now.


----------



## Geri (Feb 22, 2013)

Even the Daily Mirror can't get it right


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 22, 2013)

a_chap said:


> You aren't supposed to "know". You are supposed to think.
> 
> Where might that cyclist be going?
> What happens if he swerves suddenly?
> Am I driving TOO FUCKING CLOSE?


 I was not close - I was in another lane! He suddenly changed lanes (at an exit -he was on the outside lane) and cycled right in front of me-it was he that came close! I'm always really aware of cyclists as there are loads in Bristol..as for where he was going...well that is the point...it looked as though he Suddenly changed his mind at the last minute about exiting...I was watching him the whole time - if I had not been so aware then I might have run him over!!  Like anything else on the road you need to give other users some idea of where you are headed and not take stupid risks.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I also have a problem on one roundabout, next to the Woolwich ferry. I need to go straight across it (2nd exit), so I get in the middle of the two lanes, so no one thinks I am turning at the first exit and cuts across me (that happened the first time I attempted to cross it). But still the odd car seems to think I am turning and cut across me anyway. Luckily they are going slow enough to avoid me, but it's scary. Am I supposed to indicate right on a roundabout? I am also loathe to take one hand on my bike on a right curve whilst negotiating busy traffic.
> Sorry, Kali, but it sounds like you were going too fast not to consider that the cyclist in front of you might be about to get off the roundabout. Though I am having trouble imagining the situation admittedly. Was he deep in the inner lane? As I said, I sort of keep in between the lanes, so they don't know what I'm going to and therefore hold back a bit.


There are four lanes on this roundabout he was in the outside one I was in the next one-so he was in the wrong lane to begin with for the exit that he eventually decided on! I was not going very fast as it morning drive time and it gets quite congested.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 22, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Also I'd be very reluctant to take my bike into an underpass.


Well this particular underpass is very busy in the morning and evening and always loads of cyclists and pedestrians.


----------



## Geri (Feb 23, 2013)

I always use the underpass. It's part of the cycle route.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2013)

I always use the underpass - but it's usually late morning on a weekend ...

An unfortunate fact is that some people may have been *taught* to cycle like that - ditto waiting on the edge of the road to cross the road and turn right - along with the ubiquitous cycling in the gutter  - and there are roundabouts with "cycle lanes" all around the outside edge.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 23, 2013)

I have only once used an underpass. It was flooded to about a foot deep. And it had a smashed portable tv in it. 

I tend not to use cycle routes and lanes, they seem to be designed to kill cyclists


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2013)

I always found the St. Pauls roundabout a challenge even in a car or on a motorcycle as it is at the end of an urban motorway and a dual carriageway where excessive speed is even more likely than usual.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2013)

Are cycle routes in Bristol nice and wide and well maintained and debris free? I tend to cycle on the outside of them in London as they are cracked and covered in sharp things. And they often have vehicles parked in them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2013)

kalidarkone said:


> There are four lanes on this roundabout he was in the outside one I was in the next one-so he was in the wrong lane to begin with for the exit that he eventually decided on! I was not going very fast as it morning drive time and it gets quite congested.


Ok, sounds like very risky behaviour on the cyclist's part


----------



## Geri (Feb 23, 2013)

kalidarkone said:


> There are four lanes on this roundabout he was in the outside one I was in the next one-so he was in the wrong lane to begin with for the exit that he eventually decided on! I was not going very fast as it morning drive time and it gets quite congested.


 
To be fair the Highway Code does say that cyclists can keep to the left hand lane regardless of their intended exit. I tend to take the same route as a car though to avoid confusing drivers.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Are cycle routes in Bristol nice and wide and well maintained and debris free? I tend to cycle on the outside of them in London as they are cracked and covered in sharp things. And they often have vehicles parked in them.


The St Pauls underpass on Saturday 31/3/2012 - see if you can spot an entirely different sort of obstruction near the end :-



I reckon you need a well-maintained MTB with tough tyres in a city environment.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2013)

I've just had Continental Gatorskins fitted


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 23, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> The St Pauls underpass on Saturday 31/3/2012 - see if you can spot an entirely different sort of obstruction near the end :-
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon you need a well-maintained MTB with tough tyres in a city environment.



Yeah that guy...quite often see him in that exact spot having a rest....

The other bug bear I have with the underpass/cycle lane is both pedestrians and cyclists walking /cycling in the wrong lanes, especially when going through the tunnels. People that let their kids wander into the cycle lane


----------



## stavros (Feb 24, 2013)

Deliberately short, both yesterday and today, given the fuck-off coldness of it all. I did have a cuntish driver both days though; yesterday it was someone pulling alongside me at the front at a traffic light. I knocked on his window and pointed out my need for more width for when I started moving again - you go from side to side a little standing up from a standing start - upon which I think he offered to take my fucking head off or something. A well-reasoned argument I'm sure you'll agree.

This morning, again at a traffic light, I went into the cyclists' box in front of the traffic you get at some junctions in the left hand lane, before a car pulls into the right hand lane version. I motioned that he shouldn't do that, but he just ignored me.

I really ought to curb my self-righteousness when on two wheels.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 24, 2013)

Did a 200km ride today. One could say it was a little on the cold side: -1C to a balmy 2C.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 24, 2013)

Too cold for me - certainly in terms of recreational riding.
I just managed 20 minutes of maintenance before I lost the feeling in my fingers.
I'm hoping the sun makes a showing on Wednesday when I will probably have the day off ...


----------



## a_chap (Feb 24, 2013)

TBH it was too cold for me too. After only 10km I started to lose the feeling in my toes. After that it just got worse and eventually both my feet were really painful. And that makes pedalling a real pain. I had to stop at about 70 miles just to try to get some life back into my feet. A bit of a test of character when you know you still have more than 50 miles to go and it's getting colder.

At least it felt colder after the snow flurries stopped!

Roll on summer...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 25, 2013)

Temperatures comfortable enough today, but grey and a bit drizzly.

Astounding number of Ninjas on the railway path - something like 50 percent - and it was busy on the way home.
If only the fuzz could be arsed to get down the city end and catch them. They surely don't all get off and push ?

School run madness back in force so I had the usual impatient tosser illegally overtake me around the back of Frenchay hospital into the path of an oncoming car to get to the back of the queue earlier.
If I hadn't also flashed my high beam, who knows, he might have assumed it was the other car and taken more notice ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2013)

Didn't commute, but went shopping on my bike today and noticed how differently people ride from a standstill out of traffic lights. Couldn't help but think people who have to stand up to launch themselves are cheating a little bit. They're either in the wrong gear, need more work on their calves or have one of those stupidbikes.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 25, 2013)

what's a stupidbikes?
where can i buy one?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2013)

Fixies. You don't buy them. You steal them from outside bars in Stokey


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 25, 2013)

ah.

i do love bike snobbery.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 25, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Temperatures comfortable enough today, but grey and a bit drizzly.
> 
> Astounding number of Ninjas on the railway path - something like 50 percent - and it was busy on the way home.
> If only the fuzz could be arsed to get down the city end and catch them. They surely don't all get off and push ?
> ...


Do you 'have' to use lights, if not on the road?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 25, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Do you 'have' to use lights, if not on the road?


Unfortunately no.
I'm annoyed with the pedestrians to be fair.
The railway path has very subdued lighting - just enough to make it non-lethal for people without lights that light up the way ahead. I do, because part of my commute is on unlit roads and paths.
I miss my 10 watt fluorescent lantern - it was almost perfect.
What having lights does is allow me to detect pedestrians when I'm overtaking - by the way they modulate cyclists' lights - and of course when these idiot noobs are wobbling around pedestrians themselves.

But none of these people live and work immediately adjacent to this path, so what's the score ?
I'm fed up to the teeth with being grouped in the minds of the motoring public with idiots like this who just happen to have chosen a pushbike for transport.
They aren't "cyclists" - well not like the ones I choose to socialise with.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 25, 2013)

There was a fixie at work with a broken chain the other day.
I haven't had a chain break on my geared bike for decades.
Fat chance of a hipster having a chain tool and spare links - and you can't shorten it.
Naturally I do.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 26, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> There was a fixie at work with a broken chain the other day.
> I haven't had a chain break on my geared bike for decades.
> Fat chance of a hipster having a chain tool and spare links - and you can't shorten it.
> Naturally I do.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 26, 2013)

pissflaps said:


>


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## ddraig (Feb 26, 2013)

been coming in a bit earlier last week and this, less pollution and parked cars!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 26, 2013)

I caught a live one in the bus lane.
She actually nearly caught up with me a bit later on and made a futile gesture of accelerating towards me loudly from behind.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 26, 2013)

aaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww
knocked off by a taxi, bike fucked, cuts and bruises
front brakes fucked and the metal bit that sort of guards the chain has spun round and digging into the back tyre, will have a go at that tomorrow if i can move.

bastard gave me some money to pay me off and wanted me to write stuff saying no further etc, wrote something but not that and crap signature

stupidly went straight to work nearby and set up a meeting in pain, hardly any sympathy from people there, was still in shock.

got a pic of his cab with reg and it was my right of way, big hi viz coat and it was still daylight! about 4.35/40
didn't want to go to the copshop even though very close but i should report it, did try ringing 999 at the time but not sure it was working.

also as i was going from one site to another for work i wonder what the implications of that are?

reckon driver could be done still? have i put myself in bother by accepting cash?

painful to walk now, luckily got picked up with bike by partner

well pissed off


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 26, 2013)

Such a pity.
You were in shock - probably still are - in no fit state to make decisions like that.
A shame there were no police about.
As to cycling for work purposes I doubt the insurers have caught up with that.
I have third party cover with the CTC - I may go and read the small print.


----------



## ringo (Feb 27, 2013)

shit ddraig, hope you're feeling better today. Did you get enough money to sort your bike out? If not you should pursue it, though unfortunately it still might be a hiding to nothing 

My top 5 most dangerous drivers list:

1. Skip lorry drivers
2. Moxy drivers (the lorries which take tonnes of top soil and rubble away from construction sites)
3. Taxis
4. Hire shop lorries
5. Post Office vans


----------



## colacubes (Feb 27, 2013)

ringo said:


> shit ddraig, hope you're feeling better today. Did you get enough money to sort your bike out? If not you should pursue it, though unfortunately it still might be a hiding to nothing
> 
> My top 5 most dangerous drivers list:
> 
> ...


 
I agree with that list, but would swap 1 & 2, mainly due to having to cycle past the Shard building site daily and nearly being killed by them on more occasions than I wish to remember.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 27, 2013)

ringo said:


> shit ddraig, hope you're feeling better today. Did you get enough money to sort your bike out? If not you should pursue it, though unfortunately it still might be a hiding to nothing


 
I'd say it's likely it is defintiely worth persuing - your assumption that him paying you off clears him, is no more valid than him admitting liability through his actions.

Tough to say it out loud, but there's a fair few (no win no fee) firms that will look into this for you and let you know quickly and accurately where you stand,


----------



## weepiper (Feb 27, 2013)

ddraig said:


> aaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww
> knocked off by a taxi, bike fucked, cuts and bruises
> front brakes fucked and the metal bit that sort of guards the chain has spun round and digging into the back tyre, will have a go at that tomorrow if i can move.
> 
> ...


 
If he hasn't reported it to the police himself he's on very very dodgy ground

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/legal-advice/at-the-accident.html


----------



## ddraig (Feb 27, 2013)

thanks all, less pain today and hobbling around, feel quite battered and dazed but will be ok
i should report it, just hate the police and hate the thought of sitting around there for hours, might ring 101
thanks for the link too weepiper


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 27, 2013)

ddraig said:


> thanks all, less pain today and hobbling around, feel quite battered and dazed but will be ok
> i should report it, just hate the police and hate the thought of sitting around there for hours, might ring 101
> thanks for the link too weepiper


Here is some info in an article I read just the other day. They have a contact thing at the bottom.
http://www.londoncyclist.co.uk/when-can-you-make-a-cycle-accident-claim/

Hope you heal up quickly


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 27, 2013)

ringo said:


> shit ddraig, hope you're feeling better today. Did you get enough money to sort your bike out? If not you should pursue it, though unfortunately it still might be a hiding to nothing
> 
> My top 5 most dangerous drivers list:
> 
> ...




I would put Post Office vans higher up the list. They have some mental drivers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2013)

Glad you're not squished, ddraig

Took ages to get to work today. I must be tired. It's weird. I often don't feel tired at all, but the fact that my journey took 10 minutes longer means I must be! It's well confusing


----------



## a_chap (Feb 27, 2013)

Hope you are ok ddraig. Whether you persue things or not you really, really should report the incident to the police _especially_ if you have the cab's number plate.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 27, 2013)

Felt a lot colder today. Not sure why.


----------



## girasol (Feb 27, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Glad you're not squished, ddraig
> 
> Took ages to get to work today. I must be tired. It's weird. I often don't feel tired at all, but the fact that my journey took 10 minutes longer means I must be! It's well confusing


 
It happens, sometimes I have lots of energy, seems to come out of nowhere, other times not so much (usually if I have exercised too much the day before, or eaten too much processed food or had alcohol)

ddraig Hope you're on the mend... Do pursue it, if anything so the taxi driver learns to be more careful.  Police aren't always the enemy, they have their uses


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 27, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Took ages to get to work today. I must be tired. It's weird. I often don't feel tired at all, but the fact that my journey took 10 minutes longer means I must be! It's well confusing


Same here   I reckon it was a bit windy this morning.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm using up spare leave, and Wednesday was all that was practicable, but I'm struggling to get motivated to get out for one of my easy 20-milers... mild enough to make commuting comfortable, but not very inspiring for a "fun" run ... I ought to be leaving about now 
Plus I have a cracked right thumb so my gear-changing is compromised. I've been trying a finger from a surgical glove with savlon and water inside ...


----------



## ddraig (Feb 27, 2013)

so i reported my accident to 101 and apparently they are looking into it
they'll look up the reg etc and at cctv
means i'll be getting a visit from officers at some point over next few days


----------



## 8115 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hope you're ok. Being knocked off is a big shock even if no damage is done. 

Cycling good here. Road surfaces increasingly abysmal though.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 27, 2013)

sorry to hear about your clattering. heal-tfu.

give these people a call. they come highly reccommended http://www.c-ams.co.uk/


----------



## ddraig (Feb 27, 2013)

thanks again all


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 28, 2013)

I was dazzled by a car's full beam headlights this morning - but kudos for him actually using lights and giving way.
When I got close I saw that all the windows were tinted - probably explaining a few things ...



Then I was perhaps slightly guilty of pulling onto my problem mini-roundabout a bit prematurely - I had a left-turning car a bit close behind me - but the 4x4 tank that bore down on me from the right might not have been a problem if it hadn't driven right over the middle of the thing - I managed to give the driver the full Haka treatment - apart from the facepaint that is ...


----------



## girasol (Feb 28, 2013)

Winter on the way to work, Spring on the way back... I can't believe how fast this Winter has gone by. This is of course, a side effect of getting old  But also, it was a very bearable one, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 28, 2013)

I saw a cyclist take a fall today up Streatham outside the Odeon.

Passenger in a car decided to get out at the lights, opened the door and sent her toppling.

Didn't even see him apologise to her


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Feb 28, 2013)

Good today as the wind is not as cold or blustery as it has been and I'm going home in the daylight  - those side swipe gusts are a bugger! We're lucky in Watford as drivers are ok for the most part though you do get the odd dickhead.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 28, 2013)

Just the usual succession of idiocy on quiet country/suburban roads.



Thus spoiling the best evening commute conditions since last October.
The speeding car at the end belongs to Mrs. Magoo - and I *still* don't have her reg.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 28, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Just the usual succession of idiocy on quiet country/suburban roads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fucking hell, calm down man.


----------



## smorodina (Feb 28, 2013)

I've a question to all you lovely (well) cycling types..
It appears that I've a super-mega-hyper slow puncture. Went through a few inner tubes and a change of tyres to try and find out what the problem is/was. Still don't know. The incumbent  tube has been inspected painfully deliberately and thoroughly (including hunting for bubbles in the sink). Nothing! ... Yet once pumped it goes flat overnight. Is there something obvious that I don't know about/ can't see?
Merci a tous


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 28, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Fucking hell, calm down man.


 
You think  shite driving is acceptable ?


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 28, 2013)

check your tyre for sharps: run your finger around the inside and outside of the tyre and feel for any sharp, pointy bits. pry any pointy menaces out with a fork or what have you. Do you have rim tape? you should do, tho if not, get some from your LBS - it stops the rough edges of the spokes on the inside of your rim from abrading your tyre when fully inflated. If all that fails, d-lock yourself in the face and take a bus.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 28, 2013)

smorodina said:


> I've a question to all you lovely (well) cycling types..
> It appears that I've a super-mega-hyper slow puncture. Went through a few inner tubes and a change of tyres to try and find out what the problem is/was. Still don't know. The incumbent  tube has been inspected painfully deliberately and thoroughly (including hunting for bubbles in the sink). Nothing! ... Yet once pumped it goes flat overnight. Is there something obvious that I don't know about/ can't see?
> Merci a tous


rim tape ?


----------



## smorodina (Feb 28, 2013)

replaced last Saturday


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 28, 2013)

clearly something intrinsic to the wheel itself.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 28, 2013)

smorodina said:


> I've a question to all you lovely (well) cycling types..
> It appears that I've a super-mega-hyper slow puncture. Went through a few inner tubes and a change of tyres to try and find out what the problem is/was. Still don't know. The incumbent  tube has been inspected painfully deliberately and thoroughly (including hunting for bubbles in the sink). Nothing! ... Yet once pumped it goes flat overnight. Is there something obvious that I don't know about/ can't see?
> Merci a tous


If the of tyre is ok, the rim might have a sharp bit. And is the tape thing that runs round the metal part ok, still?


----------



## weepiper (Feb 28, 2013)

If it's a valve that uses a lockring, don't screw the lockring down until _after_ you've pumped it up.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 28, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> You think  shite driving is acceptable ?


Some of that driving that you where muttering/shouting/honking at wasn't that much of a problem. 
At one point you were cursing at a car that was outside of the marked cycle lane.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 28, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Some of that driving that you where muttering/shouting/honking at wasn't that much of a problem.
> At one point you were cursing at a car that was outside of the marked cycle lane.


You simply don't have a clue do you ?


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 28, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> You simply don't have a clue do you ?


If you are spending every cycle journey shouting and getting stressed.. Maybe it's you that doesn't have a clue.


----------



## smorodina (Feb 28, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> And is the tape thing that runs round the metal part ok, still?


yep, it's new


weepiper said:


> If it's a valve that uses a lockring, don't screw the lockring down until _after_ you've pumped it up.


could be that! thanks

thank you all


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 28, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> If you are spending every cycle journey shouting and getting stressed.. Maybe it's you that doesn't have a clue.


I'm not stressed, I'm testing my horn and making videos - and collecting idiots' reg numbers to put on Youtube.
Don't mistake it for anger, it's contempt.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 28, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm not stressed, I'm testing my horn and making videos - and collecting idiots' reg numbers to put on Youtube.
> Don't mistake it for anger, it's contempt.


 
It's your hobby.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 28, 2013)

smorodina said:


> yep, it's new
> could be that! thanks
> 
> thank you all


Still sounds like there may be a sharp edge around that area. I do pay attention to getting all the inner tube inside the tyre, but I'm not THAT careful.
While the tube is half-inflated, I tend to whack the tyre on the ground... sometimes I'll over-inflate then let it down again ..
Do you use levers when fitting the tyre ?


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 28, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm not stressed, I'm testing my horn and making videos - and collecting idiots' reg numbers to put on Youtube.
> Don't mistake it for anger, it's contempt.


Ok. let's see who bursts a blood vessel first.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 28, 2013)

weepiper said:


> It's your hobby.


I would rather it wasn't.
I keep reading about the pathetic sentences drivers are getting for "accidentally" killing cyclists ..

Look at this little sequence from this morning.
For a lot of drivers, the default is foot on the floor and every braking is an emergency - even near a school..



This happens at this point at least once a week.


----------



## smorodina (Feb 28, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Do you use levers when fitting the tyre ?


sure... probably need to get some posh tacx next time i'm at the workshop.. looks like i'll go there this weekend...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 1, 2013)

What I mean is you shouldn't if you can possibly help it.
You say the tube tests OK after you've removed it ?


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 1, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm not stressed, I'm testing my horn and making videos - and collecting idiots' reg numbers to put on Youtube.
> Don't mistake it for anger, it's contempt.


 
How's the dancing going?


----------



## weepiper (Mar 1, 2013)

smorodina said:


> sure... probably need to get some posh tacx next time i'm at the workshop.. looks like i'll go there this weekend...





gentlegreen said:


> What I mean is you shouldn't if you can possibly help it.
> You say the tube tests OK after you've removed it ?


 
If you were pinching the tube with tyre levers as you're refitting it it wouldn't hold air at all - that makes quite a big hole.


----------



## smorodina (Mar 1, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> What I mean is you shouldn't if you can possibly help it.
> You say the tube tests OK after you've removed it ?


correct. that's what's so puzzling - i pump it up, leave it stationary overnight, it's dead flat in the morning, i can't be bothered, and after feeling sorry for myself for an appropriate amount of time take the tube..



weepiper said:


> If you were pinching the tube with tyre levers as you're refitting it it wouldn't hold air at all - that makes quite a big hole.


 exactly this was eliminated after i couldn't find the bloody hole even in the sink full of water.

i am curious if it's the valve that lets the air out.. will get a new tube and test that


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 1, 2013)

You do know how to use presta valves ?


----------



## smorodina (Mar 1, 2013)

yes, why?


----------



## a_chap (Mar 1, 2013)

smorodina said:


> It appears that I've a super-mega-hyper slow puncture. Went through a few inner tubes and a change of tyres to try and find out what the problem is/was. Still don't know. The incumbent  tube has been inspected painfully deliberately and thoroughly (including hunting for bubbles in the sink).


 
Checking for bubbles in a sink is usually a Good Idea. However the inner tube will only have a few PSI in it. When you pump it up inside the tyre you're putting a LOT more PSI in which can leak air that a few PSI couldn't get past. So the bubbly sinky test isn't infallible.

My initial thought was a leaky valve. But then you seem to have tried multiple inner tubes and tyres if I read your post correctly. Therefore it has to be something intrinsic to the wheel or the way in which you are fitting the tyre. To rule out the latter get someone else to fit the tyre for you. I'd take the wheel to a proper bike shop for them to check it.

You're not using CO2 to inflate the tyre are you?


----------



## smorodina (Mar 1, 2013)

a_chap said:


> You're not using CO2 to inflate the tyre are you?


 no, just a normal joe blow
yes, taking it to the shop tomorrow.
it really must be the wheel, because come to think of it, i've replaced the rims last summer, and i think my problems started then!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2013)

so the copper just came round about my accident
didn't call i advance  so was on the toilet

was almost instantly abrasive about me accepting money and what a court would think if i took it further etc, asking me what i wanted out of it etc
i said that i didn't know and at the moment was reporting the accident as i felt i had a duty to, especially if the cab driver wasn't going to
took a pic of my injuries and said he was off to speak to the driver


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 1, 2013)

The gates to the bike shed were being guarded by a pair of Canada geese, so it really must be the first day of spring. 

Oh and someone within earshot is shooting at something with a 12-bore.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 1, 2013)

I got off and walked on my traffic-infested hill again - but I started even earlier and caught up with the car I was stuck behind.

0.16 miles, downhill -3.84 MPH - 2 minutes 30 seconds of walking, versus the same time sitting on the brakes versus a somewhat iffy filter...

It has the added benefit of blocking the way of selfish pavement cyclists - I swear I'm routinely mistaken for a copper sometimes - and there *are* a few around on bikes at the moment.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 1, 2013)

My young colleague tacoed his back wheel and before I could stop him, went off and bought a new wheel for about 30 quid - including an 8 speed screw on freewheel cassette.  (I'd only replaced his whole transmission less than a year ago) - so he probably needs a new chain - perhaps I'll swap his part-worn cassette and chain for a new chain ..

That's roughly what I paid for my XT hub.

Rim is a Weinmann as23x - certainly not one for off-road - but he does a fraction of the miles I do and his main problem is components rotting through being parked outside...

Perhaps it's roughly the equivalent of the cheap 27 inch wheels - steel first, alloy later I used to buy from Halfords with depressing regularity back in the late 80s ...


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 1, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I got off and walked on my traffic-infested hill again - but I started even earlier and caught up with the car I was stuck behind.
> 
> 0.16 miles, downhill -3.84 MPH - 2 minutes 30 seconds of walking, versus the same time sitting on the brakes versus a somewhat iffy filter...
> 
> It has the added benefit of blocking the way of selfish pavement cyclists - I swear I'm routinely mistaken for a copper sometimes - and there *are* a few around on bikes at the moment.


 
Those PCSO's on bikes always seem to be in too high a gear whenever I see them.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 1, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Those PCSO's on bikes always seem to be in too high a gear whenever I see them.


Darn.
I had some footage of two PCSOs on the railway path but the camera corrupted the card before I could extract it.
I'm pretty sure they wear their clumpy boots ..


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2013)

I startled a pheasant today, or rather, it startled me. WTF is a pheasant doing in Abbey Wood?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 1, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I startled a pheasant today, or rather, it startled me. WTF is a pheasant doing in Abbey Wood?


Lots of displaced wildlife in town these days - but that's pretty exotic.
There's a badger that roams around the isolated city block I live in - almost no way in really - lots of walls and fences before it could get to my garden and start digging for worms.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 1, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I startled a pheasant today, or rather, it startled me. WTF is a pheasant doing in Abbey Wood?


not paying bloody road tax, that's what!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2013)

ddraig said:


> so the copper just came round about my accident
> didn't call i advance  so was on the toilet
> 
> was almost instantly abrasive about me accepting money and what a court would think if i took it further etc, asking me what i wanted out of it etc
> ...


so who here would pursue it further and make a claim? or would you just leave it at the £90?
thanks


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 1, 2013)

Will £90 actually cover the damage ?
You did the right thing by reporting it - hopefully he'll get the wind up when the fuzz chat to him and will be more  careful in future ...


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 1, 2013)

ddraig said:


> so who here would pursue it further and make a claim? or would you just leave it at the £90?
> thanks


go for it


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 1, 2013)

ddraig said:


> so who here would pursue it further and make a claim? or would you just leave it at the £90?
> thanks


 
I'd take it further, definitely.  Might make him change his driving behaviour, might just put the wind up him, still worth it IMO.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2013)

ok ta


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 1, 2013)

And if that fails, take D lock to his cab


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 1, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> And if that fails, take D lock to his cab



Says the one who tells *me* to calm down.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 1, 2013)

Anyway, here's my two incidents that spoiled the first day of spring for me.
The first one nearly took out two other cyclists ahead of me - the insane overtake probably happened in the first place because of their timidity. I was literally holding two more cars back with my outstretched hand.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 1, 2013)

And the second one.
No explanation needed really.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 1, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I startled a pheasant today, or rather, it startled me. WTF is a pheasant doing in Abbey Wood?


 
That was a peasant.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Anyway, here's my two incidents that spoiled the first day of spring for me.
> The first one nearly took out two other cyclists ahead of me - the insane overtake probably happened in the first place because of their timidity. I was literally holding two more cars back with my outstretched hand.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 1, 2013)

If you really can't see what's happening there, please, please go on a course.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2013)

It looks like he overtook you. Hard to tell if it was too close, but it didn't look dangerous


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2013)

The other cyclists didn't seem concerned


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 1, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> The other cyclists didn't seem concerned


Pure Zen ....


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2013)

C'mon then, explain? Did you think it was too close? I'm baffled


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 1, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> C'mon then, explain? Did you think it was too close? I'm baffled


Like I suggested, it's probably a truth you have to synthesise for yourself.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2013)

What? Don't be a dick. Just tell me what that car did that was so bad that you felt compelled to post its number plate on YouTube


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 1, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What? Don't be a dick. Just tell me what that car did that was so bad that you felt compelled to post it's number plate on YouTube


Actually I'm struggling with the plate on the red car - any idea ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2013)

FFS gg, you need to address this.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 1, 2013)

It looks like it maybe cut in a little too quick after overtaking, but its hard to tell.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah, hardly worth getting annoyed about. I've said this before but I fear for gg's blood pressure, if little things like that get him het up


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 1, 2013)

Blagsta said:


> It looks like it maybe cut in a little too quick after overtaking, but its hard to tell.


not even close - trees, wood ?


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 1, 2013)

fuck knows then


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2013)

So that's at least five people who aren't sure what wrongdoing went on and one who does but won't explain what


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 1, 2013)

Again, maybe a little close overtaking, but its hard to tell.  I've seen worse.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 1, 2013)

Red could have had a head-on with Silver if he'd passed the other pair as wide as he passed GG.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 1, 2013)

I used to drive a car.
The only times I recall overtaking anything that was moving was on the motorway.
It must be a London - provinces thing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2013)

What, so you never overtake ever? Huh?


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 1, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I used to drive a car.
> The only times I recall overtaking anything that was moving was on the motorway.
> It must be a London - provinces thing.


 
Wtf?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 1, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What, so you never overtake ever? Huh?


Certainly not there.
I was dangerously overtaken myself 3 times when driving a car.


----------



## swampy (Mar 1, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> And the second one.
> No explanation needed really.



Audi drivers are cunts, fact.


----------



## swampy (Mar 2, 2013)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=audi+drivers+are+cunts&l=1


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 2, 2013)

swampy said:


> Audi drivers are cunts, fact.


More so than BMW drivers?


----------



## weepiper (Mar 2, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It looks like he overtook you. Hard to tell if it was too close, but it didn't look dangerous


 
He overtook on a bend and at a junction.



> 166
> DO NOT overtake if there is any doubt, or where you cannot see far enough ahead to be sure it is safe. For example, when you are approaching
> 
> a corner or bend
> ...


 
https://www.gov.uk/using-the-road-159-to-203/overtaking-162-to-169


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 2, 2013)

The thing is even if they don't actually hit anything, the potential for fallout on the cyclist(s) is large, and bear in mind that there was definitely one and probably two cars just behind me on the wrong side of the road lined up to follow the first moron like zombies as the apparently unaware cyclists ahead of me manoeuvred to turn right.
I can only _*hope*_ the overtake would not have happened had those cyclists been correctly positioned in primary.

No one should be overtaking there - ever.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 2, 2013)

Just a shopping trip today, but it's turned out so pleasant and sunny I have my fingers crossed it will be like this tomorrow when I plan to do 20 miles or so...
My living room window is open for the first time in months.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 3, 2013)

Got me 20 miles in - needed something in the garden centre near the half way mark that would have cost a fortune to get by post. Only added 3 kilos to the bike for the moderately fast ride home.
I was glad I stopped half way to change into a dry tee shirt - though it was my toes that were getting colder by the end.
My MTB shoes are insanely well ventilated...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 4, 2013)

finally able to move enough to get bike to shop
front wheel buckled in the accident last week
luckily they fixed the other bit there and then so not charging for it just a new wheel and labour


----------



## a_chap (Mar 4, 2013)

Does anyone here do http://www.mycyclinglog.com/ ?

Me, I've just moved into the lead of been knocked off the lead of "5200km in 52 weeks" group.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 4, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> The thing is even if they don't actually hit anything, the potential for fallout on the cyclist(s) is large, and bear in mind that there was definitely one and probably two cars just behind me on the wrong side of the road lined up to follow the first moron like zombies as the apparently unaware cyclists ahead of me manoeuvred to turn right.
> I can only _*hope*_ the overtake would not have happened had those cyclists been correctly positioned in primary.
> 
> No one should be overtaking there - ever.


 
Fairynuff


----------



## Pgd (Mar 5, 2013)

Grumpily taking the train this morning after getting through my THIRD rear wheel in as many years. 

(Same each time, cassette becomes "disengaged" from wheel so transmission is lost, sorry don't know the right terms - pawls is it?).

LBS says sorry, just one of those things, but I'm not convinced anymore - surely either I'm doing something wrong, or they/the wheels are??


----------



## weepiper (Mar 5, 2013)

Pgd said:


> Grumpily taking the train this morning after getting through my THIRD rear wheel in as many years.
> 
> (Same each time, cassette becomes "disengaged" from wheel so transmission is lost, sorry don't know the right terms - pawls is it?).
> 
> LBS


 
The freehub. You can usually replace just the freehub body, it's a cartridge unit - depending on what quality of wheel you have it may or may not be worth it cost-wise vs just buying a new wheel though.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 5, 2013)

get one of them well pengy fixies what all the kids is riding innit.


----------



## Pgd (Mar 5, 2013)

Woah, quick reply, thanks!  Accidentally sent too soon with my sausage fingers.

But how long should a freehub last? Both times LBS replaced the whole wheel (I think fairly cheaply), d'you think they've just got a dodgy batch? Claimed no-one else had mentioned similar.

If it really is just the wheel, guess I ought to invest in a better one :-(


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 5, 2013)

I've done every kind of wrong thing to my wheels, but never had that happen.
Freehub failure is what I would expect from serious off-road use.
Getting the freehub off and on possibly needs a special thin spanner ?


----------



## weepiper (Mar 5, 2013)

Pgd said:


> Woah, quick reply, thanks! Accidentally sent too soon with my sausage fingers.
> 
> But how long should a freehub last? Both times LBS replaced the whole wheel (I think fairly cheaply), d'you think they've just got a dodgy batch? Claimed no-one else had mentioned similar.
> 
> If it really is just the wheel, guess I ought to invest in a better one :-(


 
It depends really, if you are a big heavy rider or you go everywhere in high gears all the time or you're in the habit of jetwashing your bike it's easy to wear one out in a year. If you get a better quality wheel it'll last longer and be worth just doing the freehub body next time.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 5, 2013)

My young colleague went off and bought a back wheel complete with screw-on cassette for about £30...


----------



## Pgd (Mar 5, 2013)

weepiper said:


> It depends really, if you are a big heavy rider or you go everywhere in high gears all the time or you're in the habit of jetwashing your bike it's easy to wear one out in a year. If you get a better quality wheel it'll last longer and be worth just doing the freehub body next time.


 
Nope, nope and nope (and no off-road use either, GG) ... though interested to hear it's at least _possible_ to wear them out in a year.  RE jetwashing: I don't, just bucket-and-sponge; but even so, could I be over-watering it?

Will start investigating wheels then I guess.  Oh well, shiny new bike stuff for summer, I can get with that ;-)

Cheers


----------



## Pgd (Mar 5, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I've done every kind of wrong thing to my wheels, but never had that happen.
> Freehub failure is what I would expect from serious off-road use.
> Getting the freehub off and on possibly needs a special thin spanner ?


 
Colleague said pretty much the same -- he'd never even heard of it happening.  But then admitted that the allen screws holding his handlebars on keep coming loose...


----------



## FunkyUK (Mar 5, 2013)

I serviced my bike at the weekend, and the ride to the station today was positively heavenley.  Shiny new casette and chain that don't skip anymore and brakes that work.  It's been a rough couple of months, the difference is unreal


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 5, 2013)

Pgd said:


> Grumpily taking the train this morning after getting through my THIRD rear wheel in as many years.
> 
> (Same each time, cassette becomes "disengaged" from wheel so transmission is lost, sorry don't know the right terms - pawls is it?).
> 
> LBS says sorry, just one of those things, but I'm not convinced anymore - surely either I'm doing something wrong, or they/the wheels are??


 
You obviously need a super robust hub, maybe a Hadley?

http://www.balleracing.com/Hadley/Hadley_Hubs_Rear.htm

Or a CK?

http://chrisking.com/hubs


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 5, 2013)

LOL


----------



## Pgd (Mar 5, 2013)

DD -- Thanks, but we're talking cheapy stock wheels, so not sure fancy hubs are the way forward... will bear in mind for the future though! 

Took a look at wheels over lunch... Shimano R500s seem to be well thought-of, but from pics look to only have 24 spokes which seems a little low to me. These from Wiggle look better, but aren't designed for tyre sizes less than 28mm. So can anyone recommend a solid commuter rear wheel for a Sirrus with 25x700c tyres? Or am I barking up the wrong tree?


----------



## weepiper (Mar 5, 2013)

Pgd said:


> DD -- Thanks, but we're talking cheapy stock wheels, so not sure fancy hubs are the way forward... will bear in mind for the future though!
> 
> Took a look at wheels over lunch... Shimano R500s seem to be well thought-of, but from pics look to only have 24 spokes which seems a little low to me. These from Wiggle look better, but aren't designed for tyre sizes less than 28mm. So can anyone recommend a solid commuter rear wheel for a Sirrus with 25x700c tyres? Or am I barking up the wrong tree?


 
Sirrus is a fast hybrid... did it come with 25 tyres or have you put those on? I seem to recall they don't usually have anything narrower than a 28 on them and that the rear hub spacing is the same as a mountain bike (so those Deore-hubbed wheels in your link would fit) not a road bike (so Shimano R500s would be too narrow)


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a dilemma now with it being a bit warm this afternoon.
I don't know what to cycle home in -I'll leave off the fleece hat - not sure about leaving off a whole layer though.


----------



## Pgd (Mar 5, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Sirrus is a fast hybrid... did it come with 25 tyres or have you put those on? I seem to recall they don't usually have anything narrower than a 28 on them and that the rear hub spacing is the same as a mountain bike (so those Deore-hubbed wheels in your link would fit) not a road bike (so Shimano R500s would be too narrow)


 
Yeah, I put the 25s on myself.  It wouldn't surprise me if the Sirrus has a mountain bike-like setup.  What does that mean in practise -- what's the variable that means one wheel is ok but another is too narrow?   And have I made a rod for my own back in switching to 25s?


----------



## weepiper (Mar 5, 2013)

Pgd said:


> Yeah, I put the 25s on myself. It wouldn't surprise me if the Sirrus has a mountain bike-like setup. What does that mean in practise -- what's the variable that means one wheel is ok but another is too narrow? And have I made a rod for my own back in switching to 25s?


 
It's the distance from the outside of one axle locknut to the other (or, if you like, the distance from the inside of one frame dropout to the other). Road bikes are 130mm, mountain bikes are 135mm. The extra width means you can get a disc brake in there. If you use a mountain bike spaced hub on a bike with a road bike double chainset it can do funny things to the chainline (lots of rubbing on the front mech at the extremes etc) and if you put a road bike spaced hub on a bike that was designed for a mountain bike spaced one it will be too narrow to clamp in the frame. re the tyres, not a rod for your own back exactly but depending on the rim width you're running the risk of the tyre possibly rolling off the rim under hard cornering or not seating correctly etc, also damaging the rim if you ride over potholes.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2013)

raaaa - the future!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2013)

been off bike for a week now! missing it and getting fat 
just been to collect it from lbs, £33 for new front wheel and fitting


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 5, 2013)

A shame they had to use a stereotypical clueless n00b cyclist in the advert ...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2013)

yeah, a lot of people do cycle like that and everyone has to start somewhere, where is your solidarity man?
and one irresponsibly wearing headphones!


----------



## Pgd (Mar 5, 2013)

weepiper said:


> It's the distance from the outside of one axle locknut to the other (or, if you like, the distance from the inside of one frame dropout to the other). Road bikes are 130mm, mountain bikes are 135mm. The extra width means you can get a disc brake in there. If you use a mountain bike spaced hub on a bike with a road bike double chainset it can do funny things to the chainline (lots of rubbing on the front mech at the extremes etc) and if you put a road bike spaced hub on a bike that was designed for a mountain bike spaced one it will be too narrow to clamp in the frame. re the tyres, not a rod for your own back exactly but depending on the rim width you're running the risk of the tyre possibly rolling off the rim under hard cornering or not seating correctly etc, also damaging the rim if you ride over potholes.


 
Thanks so much for all this.   I tried reading Sheldon Brown's page but just got confused, but I think I'm getting the hang of it now.  From Googling around, I'm fairly sure that the stock wheels that came with the bike *are* suitable for 25s, but I agree that the ones on Wiggle are not (or only at the very extreme).  In which case, I'm clearly running a weird combination of tyres/hubs/rims, as I can't see anything suitable on Wiggle at all! Would these be suitable? Are they a decent brand? They seem very cheap...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 5, 2013)

ddraig said:


> yeah, a lot of people do cycle like that and everyone has to start somewhere, where is your solidarity man?
> and one irresponsibly wearing headphones!




The lovely weather brought out masses of random idiots...


----------



## weepiper (Mar 5, 2013)

Pgd said:


> Thanks so much for all this.  I tried reading Sheldon Brown's page but just got confused, but I think I'm getting the hang of it now. From Googling around, I'm fairly sure that the stock wheels that came with the bike *are* suitable for 25s, but I agree that the ones on Wiggle are not (or only at the very extreme). In which case, I'm clearly running a weird combination of tyres/hubs/rims, as I can't see anything suitable on Wiggle at all! Would these be suitable? Are they a decent brand? They seem very cheap...


 
yes, I think those'll fit ok. They are pretty cheap though, that's about the cheapest Shimano hub. A freehub body on its own that fits that one will cost about £14, then labour to fit it at whatever your bike shop charges. Got to say though that often when we got to the point of replacing the freehub body on those then the rest of the hub was usually quite worn too so it can still be a dead wheel


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2013)

My knackered chain was feeling particularly rough this morning in spite of putting on some "extreme" lube.. and it jumped unpleasantly on one occasion when pulling away - so new bits will be going on this weekend - so "spring" has technically arrived.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 6, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> The lovely weather brought out masses of random idiots...




What the fuck?  There was plenty space for you to get by there, and the dog was on a lead.  And the racket from your horn and shouting led to a poor pedestrian jumping onto the grass verge in an attempt to avoid your rage.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 6, 2013)

all these videos prove is that you really do ride like a bit of a twat. stop it.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 6, 2013)

If you want to ride at that speed at times when it's that busy you should be on a road not a shared path gg.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> all these videos prove is that you really do ride like a bit of a twat. stop it.


It's the rush hour on Bristol's main cycle route.
I was doing 15MPH - is that unreasonable ?
It was the local cycle group that got the path tarmacked.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 6, 2013)

on a shared usage pathway? yes, i'd say it is. it has been suggested that many cyclists that cam-up do so with the express purpose of going out there to find and report every minor transgression as a way of justifying your purchase of a camera in the first place. Please stop being that guy.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 6, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> is that unreasonable ?


 
Blaring a horn at somebody who has a dog on a lead without tempering your speed is certainly unreasonable.  Nobody should be having to feel like jumping onto the grass verge to avoid the rage of a speeding cyclist.  It's a shared use path, so share it.  After all, don't we as cyclists berate drivers who act as if we shouldn't be sharing 'their' roads?  And don't we complain when drivers don't act in a way that takes into account our increased vulnerability?

Basically, you're acting like a fucking Audi driver in that video.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> on a shared usage pathway? yes, i'd say it is. it has been suggested that many cyclists that cam-up do so with the express purpose of going out there to find and report every minor transgression as a way of justifying your purchase of a camera in the first place. Please stop being that guy.


Twat


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 6, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Twat


Undoubtedly.

Heres a thought. Try enjoying your bike rides every now and then instead of using them as an excuse to berate and record strangers who you feel have slighted you and posting the inevitably tedious results up here. No one gives a fuck mate.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> The lovely weather brought out masses of random idiots...




Jesus


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2013)

What did I do wrong ?
Is it OK to bring out of control dogs onto a cycle route at rush hour ?
This was 5.30 on a weekday, *not* a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> Undoubtedly.
> 
> Heres a thought. Try enjoying your bike rides every now and then instead of using them as an excuse to berate and record strangers who you feel have slighted you and posting the inevitably tedious results up here. No one gives a fuck mate.


Fuck off


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 6, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Fuck off


suit yourself.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 6, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> What did I do wrong ?
> Is it OK to bring out of control dogs onto a cycle route at rush hour ?
> This was 5.30 on a weekday, *not* a Sunday afternoon.


 
It wasn't out of control, it was on a lead, if you had slowed down a little its owners might have had a chance to bring it closer in. And it's a shared use path, not a motorway.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2013)

I wouldn't go more than 10 miles an hour on a shared use path, which is why I stick to roads.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> What did I do wrong ?


Cycled too fast for the conditions. Shouted at innocent people.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> What did I do wrong ?
> Is it OK to bring out of control dogs onto a cycle route at rush hour ?
> This was 5.30 on a weekday, *not* a Sunday afternoon.


If it is a shared use path, it's fine anytime and you should consider them as much as you think they should consider you


----------



## chriswill (Mar 6, 2013)

What's the etiquette for drafting? A young fellow jumped in front of me at a red light on the way home, he wasn't going to go any faster than me so I thought it was a bit pointless.

I wasn't in a rush and having missed lunch I just sat behind him for the best part of 5 miles while he swallowed up the almighty headwind. Am I out of order?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2013)

What's drafting?


----------



## chriswill (Mar 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What's drafting?


Slipstreaming


----------



## ddraig (Mar 6, 2013)

no not out of order
did he look round? try and slow down to let you pass?
if not no bother
long way tho


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> If it is a shared use path, it's fine anytime and you should consider them as much as you think they should consider you


It's not a "shared use path".
It's primarily a cycle path.
Created by a cycling group.
For a few hours each weekday it's a major transit route.


----------



## chriswill (Mar 6, 2013)

He had no idea I was there I don't think. He jumped the lights and then didn't even shoulder check for the whole time I followed him. I'd have taken my turn on the front if necessary, maybe I'll see him tomorrow


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2013)

chriswill said:


> Slipstreaming


Which is?


----------



## chriswill (Mar 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Which is?


 
Basically sitting on his back wheel where there is less air resitance due to the big cyclist shape hole he was making in the headwind

I'm not very good at explaining

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drafting_(aerodynamics)


----------



## ddraig (Mar 6, 2013)

cycling behind someone else who is taking the wind resistance


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh right. Still don't understand tbh. Who is doing what and does one thing endanger the other?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2013)

Just had a look at the wiki link. Would never want to be that close to anyone to find out how much it would affect my ride


----------



## ddraig (Mar 6, 2013)

e2a posted for your post before that one^

oh come on 
if someone is cycling in front they are taking the wind head on
the person cycling behind is benefiting by having less wind coming at them so less effort etc
i am sure chriswill would have swapped and taken the front position for a bit to even it out or repay the favour if it was needed
get that?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 6, 2013)

and you'd still get some benefit a few feet away


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2013)

Don't get it, no. Would never cycle that close to anyone to notice any resistance lessening


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 7, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> It's not a "shared use path".
> It's primarily a cycle path.
> Created by a cycling group.
> For a few hours each weekday it's a major transit route.


 
That's a very car driver type attitude.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 7, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> That's a very car driver type attitude.


 
All I'm saying is everyone needs to play their part.
Fine to walk along there during the rush hour, but need to bear in mind that it is just that. (it should be obvious to anyone)
I expect no more of other road / path users than I do of myself.

The randomness of pedestrians may explain the hideous lights some use.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 7, 2013)

The fastest speed a cyclist has got to, drafting, is 167mph


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't like people up my arse, so slow down if they do it to me, they eventually overtake 

A bit fell off my rear deraileur yesterday, luckily close to home and the bike shop... I guess the cabbie a few weeks back must've done a bit of damage after all. 

Sounds wet out there today


----------



## Crispy (Mar 7, 2013)

The effect you get from drafting is very noticeable, but I wouldn't make a habit of it while riding in the city. If the leading rider has to stop suddenly, then you'll crash into them. I had this happen to me many years ago and it completely fucked my rear wheel.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 7, 2013)

First ride in without gloves since last year.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 7, 2013)

I think someone may have been drafting me yesterday, after dark.  I felt quite threatened and slowed to let them pass several times before they finally did (was a female too).


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 7, 2013)

hiccup said:


> First ride in without gloves since last year.


 Why would you want to ride without gloves ?


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 7, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Why would you want to ride without gloves ?


sweaty hands


----------



## Pat24 (Mar 7, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> sweaty hands


 
Getting sweaty hands too, I will switch to the fingerless gloves from tomorrow. Hurray Spring! (Mind, the weather forecast doesn't look great next week)


----------



## artyfarty (Mar 7, 2013)

8115 said:


> I think someone may have been drafting me yesterday, after dark. I felt quite threatened and slowed to let them pass several times before they finally did (was a female too).


I sometimes draft in town, having been a club rider and raced I know how to follow a line. Occasionally you'll draft someone who knows the rules and which signals to make, then take your turn at the front. I only do it to people in club or racing kit, and am only happy to be drafted myself if the other person appears to know what they're doing. No end of stupid semi echelons forming this morning around Kennington. Why dont people signal and look over their shoulders?
Come the summer it's gonna be hell on the blue cycle lanes.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 7, 2013)

artyfarty said:


> I sometimes draft in town, having been a club rider and raced I know how to follow a line. Occasionally you'll draft someone who knows the rules and which signals to make, then take your turn at the front. I only do it to people in club or racing kit, and am only happy to be drafted myself if the other person appears to know what they're doing. No end of stupid semi echelons forming this morning around Kennington. Why dont people signal and look over their shoulders?
> Come the summer it's gonna be hell on the blue cycle lanes.


 
I suppose I'd like to learn how to a bit more.  I know how to signal and look over my shoulder as I used to ride a lot with headphones in (bad habit I know but it does teach you to check properly).


----------



## hiccup (Mar 7, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Why would you want to ride without gloves ?


To feel the wind between my fingers


----------



## The Boy (Mar 7, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> It's not a "shared use path".
> It's *primarily* a cycle path.
> Created by a cycling group.
> For a few hours each weekday it's a major transit route.


 
So a shared use path, then. If you are on a shared use path at rush hour you should be anticipating more cyclists to be present *as well as* more pedestrians. And you should be adjusting your speed accordingly.

Or riding on the road.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 7, 2013)

The Boy said:


> Or riding on the road.


 
or taking a bus.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 7, 2013)

The Boy said:


> So a shared use path, then. If you are on a shared use path at rush hour you should be anticipating more cyclists to be present *as well as* more pedestrians. And you should be adjusting your speed accordingly.
> 
> Or riding on the road.


So we're saying that cyclists are allowed to wobble, pedestrians are allowed to take the piss ?
This isn't a path through a park, it's like a minor country road.
There's one bend in particular from where I've just emerged in that video where I would say it isn't actually safe for pedestrians.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 7, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> So we're saying that cyclists are allowed to wobble, pedestrians are allowed to take the piss ?
> This isn't a path through a park, it's like a minor country road.


 
Of course cyclists are allowed to fucking wobble, you dolt.  And I can't see any evidence in any of your videos of pedestrians "taking the piss".  The only piss taking i can see is you rifling along at a completely unsuitable 15mph while blaring your horn and shouting at pedestrians who have done nothing wrong whatsoever.  

You really are beyond parody sometimes, GG.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 7, 2013)

i'm curious - are you expecting to find some measure of solidarity with your behavior in here because (i presume) we all ride bikes a bit?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 7, 2013)

I think it's time to take a break from this thread at least.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 7, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I think it's time to take a break from this thread at least.


because no one is agreeing with you?


----------



## girasol (Mar 7, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> I don't like people up my arse, so slow down if they do it to me, they eventually overtake


 
Yep, same here. It's really unnerving and I'll actually stop if I have to. Some people are really blatant about it as well, cheeky bastards.

edit: I once got so rattled by it that I just pulled into the pavement as soon as the curb let me. Hasn't happened much this year mind. Last year was worse for some reason.  Maybe it was windier?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 7, 2013)

i've got some sympathy about being annoyed on shared paths at busy times
i found it very frustrating but eventually as it was a shared path and it was my issue i changed to the road
at the end of the day gg, can you not see what other cyclists on this thread are saying and does it not make you think that you are over reacting and causing yourself stress and is it worth it? as you are never going to 'educate' every cyclist, pedestrian and driver out there, even in bristol


----------



## klang (Mar 7, 2013)

hiccup said:


> First ride in without gloves since last year.


 
yeh, skiing gloves are def too warm now, switched to a lighter pair for the first time today. feels good


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 7, 2013)

If you think everyone else has a problem, but not you, then it's you that's the problem.
Listen to what people are saying GG!


----------



## a_chap (Mar 7, 2013)

I sympathise with the problems of riding on shared paths. I like to ride quite quickly (when I can!) and would be inhibited by the potentially random directions of pedestrians, dogs, etc. That would frustrate me pretty much and I'd probably resort to shouting at people also.

That's why I (almost*) never ride on cycle paths or shared paths - I stick to the road where I'm dealing with traffic going the same direction and (in theory) trained drivers.

*There's a long uphill drag with a 60mph speed limit that is part of my route at the end of some 100+ mile rides. I use the cycle path that runs alongside that stretch of road because I'm usually a bit knackered by then.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 8, 2013)

ddraig said:


> e2a posted for your post before that one^
> 
> oh come on
> if someone is cycling in front they are taking the wind head on
> ...


 
It also reduces induced drag for the cyclist in front. See also NASCAR.


----------



## plurker (Mar 8, 2013)

I draft vehicles wherever I can, and often cyclists too especially along Clapham Road / Clapham Common / Balham where it's long and straight roads. Never in the wet mind. Have no issue with ppl taking my slipstream either.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2013)

You draft vehicles? What? Cars?  what if they break suddenly? 
Strikes me as a bit silly


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2013)

You can draft double decker buses at quite a distance.
The X68 is great for this, as it's non-stop from croydon to waterloo


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2013)

I'n sticking to normal riding - I want a workout not an easy ride. One of the reasons I disapprove of all this Dutch nonsense


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 9, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> I don't like people up my arse<snip>


 
Don't knock it til you've...etc etc


----------



## plurker (Mar 9, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> You draft vehicles? What? Cars?  what if they break suddenly?


I watch their brake lights, if they come on I brake also.  If you draft 4x4 / MPVs from 4/5 metres back you can watch the road through their windscreen 



Orang Utan said:


> I'n sticking to normal riding - I want a workout not an easy ride.


 Heh, 3 days out of 5 a week I ride home then go straight out for a run so making the ride easier is good for me! On the way into work I tend to hammer it in, the timing of my commute means that the morning traffic is slower than me anyway so no need to draft anything...


----------



## stavros (Mar 10, 2013)

I got out very briefly this morning, doing about 6 miles, but it was very cold and lightly snowing. My legs felt a little heavy, but hopefully they, and the weather, will be up to more next weekend.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 10, 2013)

Stupidly, I mean really stupidly cold this afternoon.


----------



## lighterthief (Mar 11, 2013)

-13 this morning in Oslo, but the sun is up early: spring is on its way


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 11, 2013)

No cycling for me today because I have to get somewhere uncycle-able tonight. But last night I cycled home from Putney to Walthamstow (about 18 miles) & as I hadn't been out all day, I hadn't realised how cold it was. By the time I got home, I was practically crying I was in such pain. Took over an hour to feel human again. God i hate frozen feet. Whats happened to the weather


----------



## weepiper (Mar 11, 2013)

I have to start commuting by bike again tomorrow and there's currently about 3" of snow on the ground, and it's still falling


----------



## T & P (Mar 11, 2013)

This morning was the coldest I've ever experiended in Britain- certainly when the wind was hitting my face. I was in physical pain.

I hate balaclavas and any sort of face-covering garments when I'm cycling, but I might have to reconsider because this morning wasn't fun at all.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2013)

Where are you? It wasn't that bad in London


----------



## T & P (Mar 11, 2013)

Perhaps it was just a nasty local gust. I was going through Battersea Park en route to Albert Bridge when a strong wind started hitting me sideways on the face. It felt like I was being bitch-slapped by Freddy Krueger.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2013)

My ears got a bit nippy and my toes went numb, but I have been much colder before. It was 'only' about zero!


----------



## Winot (Mar 11, 2013)

Head wind was a bitch though.


----------



## Fruitloop (Mar 11, 2013)

Blizzard. That's how mine was.


----------



## T & P (Mar 11, 2013)

According to one weather report I saw the 'feels like' temperature was -8 in the wind. I can certainly believe that...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 11, 2013)

still no bike for me
back in work but wasn't up for it, an hour on 2 buses compared to 15mins on bike


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2013)

Winot said:


> Head wind was a bitch though.


Yes, progress was very slow this morning


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 11, 2013)

Bitingly cold yesterday riding to mother's. Even though I had a hat on my ears got cold to the point where the coldness of the ears could've (but thankfully didn't) developed into a headache. And the wind was against me. I think I'm turning into a pussy in that I do seem to be becoming increasingly sensitive to the cold.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 11, 2013)

ddraig said:


> still no bike for me
> back in work but wasn't up for it, an hour on 2 buses compared to 15mins on bike


 
A fifteen minute bike ride, that's surely walkable? Gotta be better than pissing about (and spending money) on buses. Buses are good for recreation but not much fun for commuting.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Mar 11, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Bitingly cold yesterday riding to mother's. Even though I had a hat on my ears got cold to the point where the coldness of the ears could've (but thankfully didn't) developed into a headache. And the wind was against me. I think I'm turning into a pussy in that I do seem to be becoming increasingly sensitive to the cold.


 
You aren't, it was exceptionally cold yesterday. I rode about 15 miles back from a mate's house, in completely the wrong clothing, felt awful when I got in, and measured my body temperature wondering how close I was to hypothermia. 35C - whoops.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 11, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> A fifteen minute bike ride, that's surely walkable? Gotta be better than pissing about (and spending money) on buses. Buses are good for recreation but not much fun for commuting.


i got knocked off and my legs still hurt
and i cycle fast


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 11, 2013)

Fair enough.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 11, 2013)

weepiper said:


> I have to start commuting by bike again tomorrow and there's currently about 3" of snow on the ground, and it's still falling


 
You got a job Weeps? Excellent news


----------



## a_chap (Mar 11, 2013)

Pretty cold commuting this morning but as nothing compared to walking the dogs on the Malvern Hills this evening. It's _lethally_ cold up there.


----------



## Pgd (Mar 12, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Pretty cold commuting this morning but as nothing compared to walking the dogs on the Malvern Hills this evening. It's _lethally_ cold up there.


 
Noticed you mention Worcestershire on your travels a few times, but Malvern?  Cool   I grew up there, my folks still live there.  Always a pleasure going back.   Whereabouts are you based?

(...and yeah, not surprised, it can be chilly up there on the nicest of days  )


----------



## keybored (Mar 12, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> It's not a "shared use path".
> It's primarily a cycle path.
> Created by a cycling group.
> For a few hours each weekday it's a major transit route.


Of course it's a "shared use path".
Even Sustrans describe it as a "walking and cycling path" (not that I've ever set foot on it). And they're not exclusively a "cycling group", they describe themselves as "a leading UK charity enabling people to travel by foot, bike or public transport for more of the journeys we make every day".


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2013)

Was bullied to the side of a roundabout this morning by a car that saw me but just kept on driving at me, making me pull up. Had to wait ages to find a gap to cross it. Fucking barbarian!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2013)

And my toes got frozen off today. Seriously considering the cling film route


----------



## Winot (Mar 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Was bullied to the side of a roundabout this morning by a car that saw me but just kept on driving at me, making me pull up. Had to wait ages to find a gap to cross it. Fucking barbarian!


 
 which roundabout?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2013)

A big one in Abbey Wood


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 12, 2013)

fun times at the intersection at ferndale road / blixton HS - some fuckwit with a giant dog he couldn't control broke free and started attacking people. Went for me and another cyclist and then turned on pedestrians. Owner managed to get the dog lashed to a pole and then promptly legged it. Called the feds, they untied the dog and then it started all over again. then i went to the regent.

people are cunts.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 13, 2013)

Pgd said:


> Noticed you mention Worcestershire on your travels a few times, but Malvern? Cool  I grew up there, my folks still live there. Always a pleasure going back. Whereabouts are you based?
> 
> (...and yeah, not surprised, it can be chilly up there on the nicest of days  )


 
I live in Worcester but I try to walk the dogs on the Malverns daily, preferably twice daily. I've just got back now in fact after a 45 minute walk - stunning sunrise by the way


----------



## tbtommyb (Mar 13, 2013)

Slightly flat back tire that I forgot to pump up this morning. I hate that odd thumping sensation it makes


----------



## weepiper (Mar 13, 2013)

Have been commuting by bike for the first time in 8 months for the last couple of days. My arse hurts.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 14, 2013)

weepiper said:


> My arse hurts.


 
If there's anything I can do to help...


----------



## girasol (Mar 14, 2013)

Not been on the saddle for about 10 days...  Today was a good morning to get back on it, also first time I cycled to work in daylight since winter started


----------



## girasol (Mar 14, 2013)

Big argument with pig lookalike on scooter who overtook me from the left rather dangerously. I caught up with him at two different lights and told him overtaking from the left was dangerous...  He said us cyclists are always jumping red lights, as if that was a good enough justification for putting my life in danger... At one point he took a good look at me and my bike and said: 'you are not even from this country anyway'.

I took a good look at him, and, I cant believe it, I said 'and you look like a pig'.  That's what came out of my mouth!!!  He seemed shocked, and my insult gun started firing...  I called him a 'racist, mysoginistic pig' and told him to 'learn how to drive' as he pulled off.

Another cyclist who was watching was kind to me, and his words 'well said' were comforting, because I felt like I may have been overreacting a bit, I do rant when I get annoyed...


----------



## Crispy (Mar 14, 2013)

"you are not even from this country anyway" ?!
Call the cunt whatever you like - you have my blessing.


----------



## girasol (Mar 14, 2013)

Crispy said:


> "you are not even from this country anyway" ?!
> Call the cunt whatever you like - you have my blessing.



I have heard that many times over the last 23 years... It infuriates me. Just wish I said something more useful, rather than 'you look like a pig'   Right now I could write an essay on all the things I wish I said. That's the way it goes after an argument...  Gah!


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## girasol (Mar 15, 2013)

I got one of those pissflaps - make sure you take the master key with you, those locks can get stuck. Happened to me once and the master key opens it up (the one with the grey button)


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 15, 2013)

cheers, but i aint using mine to lock my bike up...


----------



## girasol (Mar 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> cheers, but i aint using mine to lock my bike up...


 
oh


----------



## ringo (Mar 15, 2013)

Two weeks of driving to child minders and then getting train to work finishes today as Mrs R is recovering from her op. Will finally get back on bike on Monday, can't wait. Just to confirm it today my train was cancelled, train was full of grumpy twats and I've seen how much my commute has cost! Nice to be reminded how great cycling is


----------



## a_chap (Mar 15, 2013)

Met more fuckwits on the road today than normal 

The cherry on the cake was the pedestrian walking into my path - _backwards_ - past the bike sheds at work. He didn't react kindly when I asked him to watch where he was going. I should have just run into him.

Does anyone have a spare D-lock I can use?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 15, 2013)

ringo said:


> Two weeks of driving to child minders and then getting train to work finishes today as Mrs R is recovering from her op. Will finally get back on bike on Monday, can't wait. Just to confirm it today my train was cancelled, train was full of grumpy twats and I've seen how much my commute has cost! Nice to be reminded how great cycling is


hope to be back on bike next week
i have had to get buses or walk and train and it takes over twice as long and although no more than £3.30 has been hitting my pocket.
as well as missing it


----------



## a_chap (Mar 17, 2013)

I've just about thawed out after yesterday's Cheltenham Flyer 200km Audax ride. Basically 125 miles of rain, then hail then sleet (with a lot of Cotswold hills thrown in for good measure) Soaked and shivering cold for the last five or six hours.

Oh what fun.


----------



## stavros (Mar 17, 2013)

A good 13 miler yesterday, albeit getting a little wet, and a very good 19 miler this morning. The latter was on the fourth time of asking, with previous attempts being foiled by floods, wrong-turnings, and puncture and pump fuck-up, so that was quite gratifying.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 17, 2013)

I just had an e-mail reminder for next weekend's ride. I'm posting it here for the benefit of one gentlegreen of this parish.

Starting in Bristol Sunday morning - and organised by the internationally renouned Las Vegas Institute of Sport - is the 200km Barry's Bristol Ball Basher.

Although entries were closed quite some time ago the route's posted on their web site so keen Bristol-based cyclists* can tag along. (* rider's with over-the-top LED lighting are especially welcome)

Me, I've only been to Bristol once so I don't know the place very well. However I understand it's pretty flat and the surrounding countryside lacks hills also.


----------



## chriswill (Mar 17, 2013)

Yay. I can join in with the antics. Took me a little by surprise on a housing estate


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 18, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Me, I've only been to Bristol once so I don't know the place very well. However I understand it's pretty flat and the surrounding countryside lacks hills also.


----------



## ringo (Mar 18, 2013)

Great to be back in the saddle, feel a hundred times better already, even if I did accidentally put my saddle back on too far back and pointing upwards so it hurt e bum all the way in. Will have to re-adjust before the ride home tonight, which will be even better 

BTW Mrs R reports that the filth have shut and cordoned off Palace Road, looks like some sort of aggro in a house rather than a traffic thing, apparently.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 18, 2013)

I've got the flaming lurgy.
It probably didn't help that I went for an 18 mile ride yesterday in spite of feeling a little under-par. (I thought it was the coffee I'd had for breakfast)
I changed out of my damp shirts half way and it was mild enough to have a little lie-down .. I made decent progress on the way home - if not spectacular ...
Then 10 minutes from home, someone I know insisted I stop for a chat - which lasted over an hour so I nearly got  hypothermia...


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 18, 2013)

ringo said:


> Great to be back in the saddle, feel a hundred times better already, even if I did accidentally put my saddle back on too far back and pointing upwards so it hurt e bum all the way in. Will have to re-adjust before the ride home tonight, which will be even better
> 
> BTW Mrs R reports that the filth have shut and cordoned off Palace Road, looks like some sort of aggro in a house rather than a traffic thing, apparently.


we used to live on palace road. for a sought after, leafy, tree lined avenue in the 'respectable' end of tulse hill's famous tulse hill, it certainly gets it's fair share of domestic shouty-fists.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 18, 2013)

first bike commute for almost 3 weeks after accident
took it easy and a lovely day, wasn't too bad 
quicker and 'free' too


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2013)

I have bought a load of bike gear, including clothing and I was intending to wear shorts tomorrow. Is this a bad idea?


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 18, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I have bought a load of bike gear, including clothing and I was intending to wear shorts tomorrow. Is this a bad idea?


I've worn shorts all winter 
Its a good motivator to cycle faster.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 19, 2013)

girasol said:


> I have heard that many times over the last 23 years... It infuriates me. Just wish I said something more useful, rather than 'you look like a pig'  Right now I could write an essay on all the things I wish I said. That's the way it goes after an argument... Gah!


 
Never mind saying something more useful - If he looked like a pig, pointing it out to him was the _only_ thing to do.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 19, 2013)

Fucking sleety horrible wet snow all day today. I could barely see on the way in to work and actually had to get off and push at one point because the driving sleet in my face was too much. Then was late to start because I had to change out of my winter trousers and hang all my wet stuff up to dry etc. Horrible bloody weather.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 19, 2013)

Shorts were fine. New kit all good. I have a jacket, tunics, shorts and a very shiny helmet (fnar). New bright lights and more on the way plus a load of reflective tape to stick on my bag.


----------



## smorodina (Mar 20, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Shorts were fine. New kit all good. I have a jacket, tunics, shorts and a very shiny helmet (fnar). New bright lights and more on the way plus a load of reflective tape to stick on my bag.


Do you have a photo with all this on?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 20, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Shorts were fine. New kit all good. I have a jacket, *tunics*, shorts and a very shiny helmet (fnar). New bright lights and more on the way plus a load of reflective tape to stick on my bag.


tunics?


----------



## smorodina (Mar 20, 2013)

jerseys, innit


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 20, 2013)

ah


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 20, 2013)

Sorry, dunno what you call them! Tops!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 20, 2013)

smorodina said:


> Do you have a photo with all this on?


No, but I can get one if you really want 
I look like a twat but at least you can see this twat


----------



## a_chap (Mar 20, 2013)

Not sure what was going on but I felt particularly energetic on the ride to and from work today. Probably not a good sign...


----------



## chriswill (Mar 20, 2013)

Someone's been faffing with the rotation of my lens!

Nice left sided overtake at the lights, If I'd wobbled we both could have come a cropper


----------



## smorodina (Mar 20, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> No, but I can get one if you really want
> I look like a twat but at least you can see this twat


sure ask that photographer dude in london thread who wants to practice taking photos.
under no circumstances take you bra top off, mind


----------



## Crispy (Mar 20, 2013)

More than the average number of squeaky bikes out there today. One particularly bad example had an entirely rusty chain. Not even the bearings were shiny. I'm amazed it was even moving.

It would be weird and creepy to carry a long-nozzled oil can with me for guerrilla lubrications wouldn't it?


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 21, 2013)

god, it was freezing cycling home tonight. Where did that evil, painful wind come from  Where's spring


----------



## chriswill (Mar 21, 2013)

The wind was behind me coming home. 2 PR's on strava without even pushing it


----------



## a_chap (Mar 21, 2013)

chriswill said:


> 2 PR's on strava without even pushing it


 
What the heck does that mean?


----------



## chriswill (Mar 23, 2013)

a_chap said:


> What the heck does that mean?


 

http://app.strava.com/athletes/449359

Its a cycling app that works with GPS on either Android or IOS which allows you to create segments out on the road.
Every other cyclist that then rides the route with strava activated has their time uploaded to the website so you can compare times.

I like it, it pushes me on if I'm out on my own and I know that there is a segment coming up.

Plus there is a few of us who have it and you can have bragging rights if you are the quickest through a segment.

PR = personal record


----------



## a_chap (Mar 23, 2013)

...adds Strava to my list of blocked web sites.


----------



## chriswill (Mar 23, 2013)

Haha! Each to their own I guess. 

It works for me


----------



## a_chap (Mar 23, 2013)

It's looking highly likely that I won't be riding Barry's Bristol Ball Basher tomorrow. Which is a shame - it's part of my LEL preparation.

GG - what's the weather like now in Brizzle? Any idea what it's like out in the hilly bits (e.g. according to the route sheet that includes places like Hawkesbury Upton, West Harptree, Wookey Hole)


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 23, 2013)

We seem to have escaped the worst of the weather so far - all north of here - but it's cold and predicted to get even colder - moderate north easterly wind ...
I've been trapped indoors with flu all week - not looking forward to getting back on the bike on Monday when it will be full-on winter again. 

EDIT :-

Just peeked out my front door for the first time and it's *bloody* cold - amazed it isn't actually snowing.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 23, 2013)

I've just got back from walking my dogs on the Malvern Hills where it's literally knee-deep in snow. It's been snowing constantly since last night. And it's bit parky too!


----------



## keybored (Mar 23, 2013)

a_chap said:


> It's looking highly likely that I won't be riding Barry's Bristol Ball Basher tomorrow. Which is a shame - it's part of my LEL preparation.
> 
> GG - what's the weather like now in Brizzle? Any idea what it's like out in the hilly bits (e.g. according to the route sheet that includes places like Hawkesbury Upton, West Harptree, Wookey Hole)



Wet and chilly south of Bristol. Dunno about Hawkesbury.


----------



## smorodina (Mar 24, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> We seem to have escaped the worst of the weather so far - all north of here - but it's cold and predicted to get even colder - moderate north easterly wind ...
> I've been trapped indoors with flu all week - not looking forward to getting back on the bike on Monday when it will be full-on winter again.
> 
> EDIT :-
> ...


Maybe be gentle to yourself and don't get on your bike on Monday, and until you feel better? Just a thought


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 24, 2013)

smorodina said:


> Maybe be gentle to yourself and don't get on your bike on Monday, and until you feel better? Just a thought



Thanks, but I have no choice.
No other way to get to work. It's only 4 miles - may have to walk the one hill ...

I actually walked to the supermarket today. A bit wobbly, but I should be OK tomorrow if I manage to take it easy.
I've even eaten some solid food.

If I don't get my lungs working I'm afraid bronchitis may take over.
And I'll go nuts if I spend any more time alone.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2013)

Have you considered calling in sick?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 24, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Have you considered calling in sick?


I've already been off a whole week - plus 8 days is a special threshold with HR so it seems to make sense - plus I would let colleagues down if I don't make the effort.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 25, 2013)

Glad I did make the effort.
Took it easy though.
Bike felt wobbly - I'm really not a natural cyclist.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 25, 2013)

bit tough! and obviously cold today


----------



## a_chap (Mar 25, 2013)

Cold and windy.

No, make that very cold and very windy!


----------



## smorodina (Mar 25, 2013)

My cycle commute back home tonight was on the tube...
God bless circle line that allows bikes on the trains, for it was too fucking cold to ride


----------



## little_legs (Mar 27, 2013)

So around 5:30 this evening I was riding home from work. A Fiat Doblo driver parked on the roadside decided to open his door just when I passing him by, the door went into left handle bar and I kind of flew into the middle of the road. Luckily there were no cars immediately behind me, those that were approaching that bit of the road saw me and maneuvered out of the way. I was not injured, got a bit of bruising on my hip and there is a bump that feels like a stone in my right buttock, had some skin ripped off both palms and a chunk of skin came off of one of the right hand fingers, a bit of bleeding.

The driver and his partner came out, apologised, were visibly shaken and said that they had a crying baby in the car. I asked them for their contact number and said that I'll take a picture of the license plate. This was followed by the driver's question: _Oh, you are after some money? _I told him that it's not a matter of anyone wanting anything, it's about if you caused any damage to my bike or me, you'll have to compensate the cost of the damage. So I took the picture and he gave me his number. I said to him I think I am all right, I put the chain back on and asked him for a wipe & a plaster. He said _let us know if there is any damage, we may need your bank details_.

As I proceeded further home, the front of the bike felt pretty wobbly. Something is not right with the front wheel and the stirring thing. I managed to get home, the wheel is wobbly and the tire is flatter than it was a couple of days ago. I am thinking of taking the bike to a shop but I am also thinking that maybe I pissed off/paranoid and I should check things myself. I am a total dufus when it comes to bikes. What should I be checking?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 27, 2013)

sorry to hear that
still in shock i expect
have you checked the wheel is straight?
i thought mine was when i got knocked off a few weeks ago but it was buckled
also that the brakes aren't jamming etc


----------



## little_legs (Mar 27, 2013)

ddraig said:


> sorry to hear that
> still in shock i expect
> have you checked the wheel is straight?
> i thought mine was when i got knocked off a few weeks ago but it was buckled
> also that the brakes aren't jamming etc


 
Thank you. Just had another look. From what I can tell, the wheel seems to be straight. The left break is really really tight, it was not like this before. The right break feels the same as it used to.


----------



## Geri (Mar 27, 2013)

little_legs said:


> I was not injured, got a bit of bruising on my hip and there is a bump that feels like a stone in my right buttock, had some skin ripped off both palms and a chunk of skin came off of one of the right hand fingers, a bit of bleeding.


 
Sounds like an injury to me! You may feel worse tomorrow, sometimes muscular pain does not come on for 24 hours or so. If you do feel bad, take the day off to rest and recover.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 27, 2013)

Geri said:


> Sounds like an injury to me! You may feel worse tomorrow, sometimes muscular pain does not come on for 24 hours or so. If you do feel bad, take the day off to rest and recover.


Yep, I expect to be a bit sore tomorrow. Can't take time off though, it's the end of the fiscal year at work and it's been non-stop, and they let 2 people in my dept. to take leave this week.

I want my bike to be ok because I'd rather be in a bit of pain and freeze my butt off than take bus #12. But if the bike is not ok, I might be risking taking it on the road.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 27, 2013)

also are the gears working and straight? 
mine got knocked round a bit


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 27, 2013)

First day back on the bike commute and on my new bike. The thing weighs a ton and us a little rattley (which I was expecting) tho had some cheap bib tights from Sports Direct that were ridiculously small and really restricted me...Ditched them for the journey home. Felt great to be back in the saddle tho


----------



## weepiper (Mar 27, 2013)

Get a shop to take a look little_legs. It's quite possible the frame/fork/handlebar etc could have got bent in the collision and while it might not be obvious to you a good repair shop will be able to tell quite quickly what's up.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 27, 2013)

ddraig said:


> also are the gears working and straight?
> mine got knocked round a bit


The one on the left hand side that 1, 2 and 3 on it is really tight too. I have to press on the dial harder to make it go higher.



weepiper said:


> Get a shop to take a look little_legs. It's quite possible the frame/fork/handlebar etc could have got bent in the collision and while it might not be obvious to you a good repair shop will be able to tell quite quickly what's up.


Yeah, I'll take it to a shop. Thank you. x


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 27, 2013)

You all gotta be nuts cycling in this icy weather. I won't do it anymore, come a cropper on black ice one too many times.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 27, 2013)

they got hit by a door!
it has not been icy here yet, snowing earlier so may well be tomorrow and won't risk it as still recovering and wary


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 27, 2013)

It was a general comment, not aimed at anyone in particular.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 28, 2013)

Blagsta said:


> You all gotta be nuts cycling in this icy weather. I won't do it anymore, come a cropper on black ice one too many times.


No ice in London! Just chilly winds! And what an incentive they make when you are wearing shorts! I'm rather enjoying it! It's bracing! Lots of exclamation marks!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 28, 2013)

No ice in Bristol either.
No way would I wear shorts though.
At this rate it will be months yet.


----------



## smorodina (Mar 28, 2013)

I think my face evolved over the past few days, that is to say that I wasn't crying riding against the wind... 
Or maybe it's getting warmer??


----------



## Private Storm (Mar 28, 2013)

Whenever I get on the bike first thing in the morning, I spend the next five minutes looking like I'm bawling my eyes out due to my eyes watering. Not a good look. 

Experimented with shorts yesterday. Too cold, way too cold.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 28, 2013)

Definitely getting warmer.
One thing this cold is good for - an incentive to cycle faster! I'm down to 8 1/2 miles in 35 minutes - 14 1/2 mpg average - whoosh!


----------



## smorodina (Mar 28, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> One thing this cold is good for - an incentive to cycle faster!


 forgive me, but you are nuts for cycling in your underpants 
*saying in the nicest possible way*


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 28, 2013)

It's not nuts at all! It's sensible!
It's fun as well
And it's baggy shorts, not pants


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 28, 2013)

It's even too cold to *work* in shorts ...


----------



## Geri (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm going to start cycling next week. Not looking forward to it, it's too flipping cold. Although it's been pretty bad walking in this weather and at least cycling is quicker. I might have to get one of those headbands to keep my ears warm though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 28, 2013)

Lightweight!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 28, 2013)

wasn't that cold today really


----------



## a_chap (Mar 28, 2013)

Exceptionally mild this morning. Except I wasn't cycling today


----------



## a_chap (Mar 30, 2013)

Bugger.

Just getting the bike ready for a quick 200km ride tomorrow and saw the rear tyre was flat. Pulled the biggest peice of flint out of it that I have ever seen embedded in a tyre. Fixed the inner tube and reinflated the tyre to realise that I now need a new tyre - the flint has cut a huge gash in the tread


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 30, 2013)

> quick 200km


LOL.
So you won't have a spare for tomorrow ?


----------



## a_chap (Mar 30, 2013)

GG - I _always_ have spares! 

I've decided to risk running the tyre anyway. If it proves to be the wrong decision then I'll fit one of the two folding tyres that I carry.

Edit to add: Change of plan. I'm now doing the 200 on Monday instead.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 1, 2013)

First century of the year. 125 miles to brum. Bit leggy but good all the same.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 1, 2013)

Still not 100 percent, post-flu, but tomorrow looks far too sunny not to tentatively set out for an easy 20 miles ...


----------



## a_chap (Apr 1, 2013)

ferrelhadley said:


> First century of the year. 125 miles to brum. Bit leggy but good all the same.


 
Good for you  Damn cold out there still.


----------



## chriswill (Apr 1, 2013)

New Tyres (that was fun)

Lights of and all clean. Bring on the summer!


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 2, 2013)

Sun & clear roads this morning  If the temperature could just rise a few degrees it'd be perfect


----------



## smorodina (Apr 2, 2013)

chriswill said:


> New Tyres (that was fun)
> 
> Lights of and all clean. Bring on the summer!


you need a lovely cannondale water bottle


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 2, 2013)

Got a steady 18 miles in in the sunshine - even got into a moderately sprinty mode for the last few miles. 
A bit scary putting on dry shirts half way - but I was glad I did....


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 2, 2013)

First cycle for a month, due to bronchitis.
The cool air was a bit hard on my lungs, whilst going up a long hill. But by the time I got to work I felt great.
Can't wait to cycle home.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 2, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> Sun & clear roads this morning  If the temperature could just rise a few degrees it'd be perfect


 this basically!


----------



## Geri (Apr 2, 2013)

First commute of the year. Flipping cold - never had to wear thermals in April before!  Also got one of those headband things for my ears. Didn't need them on the way home.

I'm saddle sore now.


----------



## smorodina (Apr 3, 2013)

Fucking wind!


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 3, 2013)

well, still little traffic on the roads. But no sun and certainly no rise in temperature  I'm sick of this miserable freezing cold weather.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 3, 2013)

smorodina said:


> Fucking wind!


you spoke my mind
I don't mind the cold that much, but christ this wind. I swear it blows in your face from all directions.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 3, 2013)

Lovely bright and sunny - crisp, but no adverse effects on extremities.
Warmer weather is promised - but also wet.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2013)

nice dry and sunny and still quietish


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 3, 2013)

Did a quick 40m on Sunday, happy the bike was ready (if still frickin heavy at 16kg's!) for the long one when I got to Roubaix this weekend...

...Only as I pack it up to go in it's suitcase last night, the rear wheel hub (alfine gear thing) comes apart. Fucksticks.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 3, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Did a quick 40m on Sunday, happy the bike was ready (if still frickin heavy at 16kg's!) for the long one when I got to Roubaix this weekend...
> 
> ...Only as I pack it up to go in it's suitcase last night, the rear wheel hub (alfine gear thing) comes apart. Fucksticks.


 
Which bit came off? The anti rotation washer? The cassette joint? The Shimano docs are here:

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...SG/EV-SG-S501-2788C_v1_m56577569830714875.pdf


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah, I've got all the docs, though going to gamble and hope I can put it all together in my Lille hotel room on Friday (or find a friendly bike mechanic that can).

I'm 90% sure it's nothing fatal, though when I had a quick look last night there was nothing sheared, but equally nothing that looked like it had been unscrewed (or could be screwed back on easily)). Basically everything from 31 onwards came off the main unit (that I'd never seen before). My main worry is that it requires a special tool to fix that I won't have.

I would sort it out here but the bike is now in pieces in a suitcase (though I suppose I could give it a go tonight and try it out)


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 3, 2013)

If the Snap Ring (31) is still on you're fine. If that's fallen off it's almost certainly broken as it's a very tight fit that needs two small screwdrivers to lever it on and off. No tools are needed for 32 onward.


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 3, 2013)

Right, well I'll definitely be looking at it tonight then! Massive thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2013)

tough and windy!


----------



## a_chap (Apr 3, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Yeah, I've got all the docs, though going to gamble and hope I can put it all together in my Lille hotel room on Friday (or find a friendly bike mechanic that can).
> 
> I'm 90% sure it's nothing fatal, though when I had a quick look last night there was nothing sheared, but equally nothing that looked like it had been unscrewed (or could be screwed back on easily)). Basically everything from 31 onwards came off the main unit (that I'd never seen before). My main worry is that it requires a special tool to fix that I won't have.
> 
> I would sort it out here but the bike is now in pieces in a suitcase (though I suppose I could give it a go tonight and try it out)


 
Ted, in my experience of big French rides there will be no shortage of expert mechanics & specialist tools


----------



## smorodina (Apr 4, 2013)

I complain because I live in this country, and that's a done thing... one complains... but I would be lying if I say that I am not enjoying every single minute of cycling in this cold, in this snow, in these overshoes


----------



## Private Storm (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice ride in today. Not as sunny as yesterday, but the wind was in my favour (unlike last night when it was in my face no matter which way I was pointing), so zoomed along, didn't feel like any effort at all.


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 4, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> If the Snap Ring (31) is still on you're fine. If that's fallen off it's almost certainly broken as it's a very tight fit that needs two small screwdrivers to lever it on and off. No tools are needed for 32 onward.


 
Turned out I had rotated the locking thingy (part 34), and the whole of the 32 ensemble had come off. Was a really awesome sense of discovery to follow the docs and fix it meself and have that "I now know something I didn't before" 

(Can no one quote this in case I come off on Saturday and I have to edit my confidence  !)


----------



## fredfelt (Apr 4, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> First cycle for a month, due to bronchitis.
> The cool air was a bit hard on my lungs, whilst going up a long hill. But by the time I got to work I felt great.
> Can't wait to cycle home.


 
Fucking great isn't it!

Yesterday was my first ride in about six weeks.  I live in the country, don't have a car so breaking my foot and being without my bike has made it very difficult to get about.  At last I am free again!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 4, 2013)

Wind reasonable, a few degrees warmer, but also grey.


----------



## doddles (Apr 4, 2013)

First ride to work in a few months. With snow falling. In April.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 4, 2013)

Dear kind cycle commuters.  It says 28 x 1.5 - 700 x 38c on my tyre (schrader valve).

I have bought inner tubes that are Continental Tour 28 Slim Inner Tube (Schrader)700x28/37 SV40mm.  Will they do?  I don't think so to be honest.  Can someone find me the relevant inner tube on Wiggle or a similar site.  I usually get an assistant to help me in Halfords but I keep going over there without the details and I've had enough.  

Virtual pint etc etc.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 4, 2013)

Being just over the limit, they might be a bit skimpy on tube thickness ..

.. and even with a given stated size, some are thinner than others ..


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 4, 2013)

8115 said:


> Dear kind cycle commuters. It says 28 x 1.5 - 700 x 38c on my tyre (schrader valve).
> 
> I have bought inner tubes that are Continental Tour 28 Slim Inner Tube (Schrader)700x28/37 SV40mm. Will they do? I don't think so to be honest. Can someone find me the relevant inner tube on Wiggle or a similar site. I usually get an assistant to help me in Halfords but I keep going over there without the details and I've had enough.
> 
> Virtual pint etc etc.


http://www.wiggle.co.uk/schwalbe-road-inner-tube/
but the ones you have will be ok. probably


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 4, 2013)

700 x 38c


----------



## 8115 (Apr 4, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/schwalbe-road-inner-tube/
> but the ones you have will be ok. probably


 
Thank you!

I'll save the ones I have for when I have to change a tyre at home then.

eta, they're not the right size are they?  Glad it's not just me.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 4, 2013)

even thinner !


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 4, 2013)

These put more of a margin around your tyre size ...

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=7...n.2,or.r_qf.&cad=b&sei=I51dUaTmEKGn0AX9_4GQBg


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 4, 2013)

They are the right size.. You just need to select it from the drop down box.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 4, 2013)

Good.

What _do_ those numbers mean anyway?


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 4, 2013)

700 is how big the wheel is
38 is how fat it is

but there are a number of different conventions:
http://sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html


----------



## a_chap (Apr 4, 2013)

Windy? Did someone say windy?

Milder it may be but I was nearly blown to a standstill on the way into work today


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2013)

yes was quite difficult in parts


----------



## a_chap (Apr 4, 2013)

Having said that - the ride _home_ was fantastic.

I hoisted the mainsail and overtook lots of cars


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2013)

I tried to pretend to myself it was all my doing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2013)

Another glorious crisp winter ride - somewhat spoiled by the temperature being just low enough to upset my fingers.
And the wind really killed me this morning - due to my reduced speed, blow me if some chap didn't use me as a windshield coming up the final hill, then I seriously inconvenienced an Audi driver in the posh estate I cycle through...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2013)

a bit of a funny to do with another cyclist who was on the pavement who i shouted at
road was clear so no need for it and there were a few people going the other way on the pavement
yes we did then both go on to a pedestrianised area but that was much much bigger than a pavement
he was obviously miffed as he caught me up the other side of town and made the point of cycling not being allowed in town but it was on the bit we were on at that moment so i just reiterated my point calmly that there was no need for him to be on the pavement and to be careful


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 5, 2013)

Still that evil wind but can definitely feel the temperature has risen by a degree or two. Meant to be 9 degrees tomorow - god, that'll feel practically tropical!

I think I've probably aged several years this winter with the battering of this horrid wind. I can practically feel wrinkles developing


----------



## Private Storm (Apr 5, 2013)

Last night's ride home was dire - snowy, windy AND I got a bastard puncture. Had just pumped the tyres up the night before, so I guess the two things are related.


----------



## smorodina (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank God for the wind resistant gear.....


----------



## stavros (Apr 6, 2013)

A good, if short ride this afternoon (~13 miles). I took it easy since I hadn't been on this bike for I think three weeks (snow and staying at my parents last week).


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2013)

An easy 20 miles and I got a half hour sunbathe on a bench half way - albeit I kept my windcheater zipped up.
As per usual I had to change shirts - but the ambient temp was up to about 10 degrees C and that infernal wind had gone.


----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 6, 2013)

9 minutes into my ride this morning...twang!...my gear cable snapped. Straight into the chain and properly mangled up. Limped into my local cycle shop and before I could say anything the bike was out of my hands.
"Hang on, not sure I brought my wallet out." 
That's O.k. bring it in when you next pass. I did bring some money out with me
About 8 minutes and £3 later...job done.

Support your local shops.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2013)

That was particularly bad luck - I'll have to take a look and work out if that could happen with my set up.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 7, 2013)

Ponyutd said:


> 9 minutes into my ride this morning...twang!...my gear cable snapped. Straight into the chain and properly mangled up.


 
That's bad luck, but it's why I carry a spare gear cable and brake cable with me. And a chain splitter and spare links.



Ponyutd said:


> Limped into my local cycle shop and before I could say anything the bike was out of my hands.
> "Hang on, not sure I brought my wallet out."
> That's O.k. bring it in when you next pass. I did bring some money out with me
> About 8 minutes and £3 later...job done.
> ...


 
I wholeheartedly agree!




gentlegreen said:


> An easy 20 miles and I got a half hour sunbathe on a bench half way - albeit I kept my windcheater zipped up.
> As per usual I had to change shirts - but the ambient temp was up to about 10 degrees C and that infernal wind had gone.


 
I did a 125 mile yesterday and it was sunny and there was no wind   

Sadly I was still dressed for sub-zero weather so I was just drenched in sweat for most of the ride. As the first 80 miles or so was bastard hilly I managed to turn what should have been a pleasant ride into a sauna-on-wheels


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 7, 2013)

My rear tyre was down from 60PSI to 40PSI - probably explains some of my slowness yesterday... 
Mostly it was the after-effects of the flu - bronchitis spread to my sinuses - so body still fighting that..

Happy that I could feel myself getting into the groove - albeit scaled-down a bit.

Not quite so sunny today, so I'm stopping in - means I get a proper bath. 

Everyone else on leave at work so haven't been able to take any time off.
As soon as it gets warmer I'll need to take leave and get some miles in.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Apr 7, 2013)

Wind's supposed to be getting up again tomorrow, so my commute home will be like cycling up Everest yet again - if this keeps up I'll be cracking walnuts with my thighs


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

Cyclist killed on Victoria Street this morning.  Hit by a lorry by the looks of it


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 9, 2013)

Grey and drizzly and just cold enough to make my left fingers a bit numb - as if to say "that's just in case Saturday made you think it was spring" ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Cyclist killed on Victoria Street this morning. Hit by a lorry by the looks of it


On the inside of a left turning lorry again - apparently.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

Sad.  My sister was walking up Victoria Street just after it had happened.  Said the lorry driver was visibly shaking as well


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 9, 2013)

It is just not safe for a cyclist and a lorry to be turning together in that situation.
Sadly, the onus has to be largely on the cyclist because the lorry driver simply cannot see them - assuming the cyclist wasn't ahead of them on the approach


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2013)

widest audience here
recycling bits of cars into a bike and attempting to match the mileage on it that the car did

carma


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2013)

The fastest bit of my morning commute is on a hill where in ideal conditions I can hit 30MPH and get a significant push up the next one.
But cars have always driven dangerously on it and before they built a raised kerb/crash barrier, cars were always going over the edge and through the railings.

I've recently started getting very annoyed with cars tailgating me down there. I videoed this the other day.
I maxed out at over 25 on that occasion.



This morning I pulled out onto a clear road and proceeded to build up speed, when I heard a car accelerating towards me until it was half a car's length behind me at 15MPH.
I managed, by slowing to a crawl, giving the "back off" signal and shouting, to get the driver to behave a little better.
After rounding the bottom of the hill at 28MPH, I sarcastically beckoned it past - whereupon the driver rolled down the passenger window and shouted "I was nowhere near you" - which annoyed me somewhat.
A young voice too - 30-ish - as if they might have done the modern test ....


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2013)

It was very wet today. Wet enough to remind me not to wear underwear on a commute. Pants drying on a radiator next to my desk. Good job there are no kids in today!


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It was very wet today. Wet enough to remind me not to wear underwear on a commute. Pants drying on a radiator next to my desk. Good job there are no kids in today!


For me, it was proper driving rain. They type that hurts your face a little bit.
Then I got to work and it stopped. 
I am taking it personally.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Wet enough to remind me not to wear underwear on a commute.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 12, 2013)

No rain for me this morning, but misty and damp nonetheless.

Have signed up to Strava.com and recorded my ride in today. A completely pointless exercise really.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 12, 2013)

a_chap said:


> No rain for me this morning, but misty and damp nonetheless.
> 
> Have signed up to Strava.com and recorded my ride in today. A completely pointless exercise really.


The record speeds on the roads I commute on are up to 70mph. People with motorbikes have spoiled my fun.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


>


They get wet! 
Tis best to wear no pants with padded shorts


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh I see.
I don't wear padded shorts - my two pairs of cotton pants are the padding under my combats.
I find it takes a lot of rain to cause me any problems.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2013)

I have no mudguard. I get wet.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 12, 2013)

*all* my bikes have mudguards. Barking mad not to have them in this country.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't want to mess up my lovely lines on my racer though. Would rather have a wet arse. 
Can't say it made much difference when I had a hybrid tbh, I still got a wet arse and wet legs


----------



## a_chap (Apr 12, 2013)

Annoys the fuck out of me when it's wet and there's someone in front who hasn't got mudguards. I ought to have a spare bottle full of muddy water to spray them with as I overtake


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2013)

I have to say I've had cause to consider the *hazards* of fitting full mudguards (at least one person I know was hospitalised), so I'll be sticking with my somewhat imperfect MTB shortie and crud-catcher.
As for the rear - that's a doddle. Everyone needs a rack and panniers.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't want to mess up my lovely lines on my racer though. Would rather have a wet arse.
> Can't say it made much difference when I had a hybrid tbh, I still got a wet arse and wet legs


I know what you mean..
But I clip one on to the back in bad weather. Don't have one for the front though


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I know what you mean..
> But I clip one on to the back in bad weather. Don't have one for the front though


Don't you worry what it is that's spraying in your face. ?
In my case, living as I do in the sticks, it's quite often farm slurry.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2013)

It never sprays in my face!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It never sprays in my face!


It gets the rider behind you though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2013)

If they are too close!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2013)

Which reminds me I need to take some white leatherette home to make a rear mudflap.
I also promised myself I would cut up some inner tube to protect my front mech.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 12, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Don't you worry what it is that's spraying in your face. ?
> In my case, living as I do in the sticks, it's quite often farm slurry.


I don't think I get an face spray.. Maybe i'm not sitting on the thing correctly


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2013)

Mind you I've always had mudguards so I don't know why that came to mind ... except my chunky tyre does sometimes defeat my shortie front mudguard...


----------



## a_chap (Apr 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> If they are too close!


 
You haven't a lot of choice but to get pretty close when overtaking slow riders.

I have to say I'm looking forward to getting my new bike and overtaking a few roadies on it


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2013)

So many complete idiots on the road today.
I was very nearly witness to a tragedy on the way home.
My only hope is that this dangerous idiot's solitary braincell registered what he very nearly did.



(That was me sounding my horn as a warning.)

Gained a whole 20 yards on me.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 12, 2013)

Filmed in 2008?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Filmed in 2008?


No. Resetting the clock is a right pain.
I'm tending to leave the time on rather than erasing it, so there's an indication of relative time...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2013)

Front Dérailleur - (SRAM 3.0) is suddenly on the edge of needing replacing - it appears I fitted it in Sept 2011, so 18 months.
Last time I left it until I could only use the smallest and middle chainrings, but I'll get in early this time.
I'm not sure, but I think I could try a Shimano if I felt like it, but it's only £10...


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 13, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Front Dérailleur - (SRAM 3.0) is suddenly on the edge of needing replacing - it appears I fitted it in Sept 2011, so 18 months.
> Last time I left it until I could only use the smallest and middle chainrings, but I'll get in early this time.
> I'm not sure, but I think I could try a Shimano if I felt like it, but it's only £10...


Is that a normal sort of life expectancy? Seems really short.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Is that a normal sort of life expectancy? Seems really short.


It's the price for doing about 3,000 miles on gritty / salted country / suburban roads day in, day out, with only an MTB-style front mudguard.
I swear I'll fit a cover made from inner tube this time.

I'm forever squirting chain-lube on it. I probably need to try grease instead.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 13, 2013)

What the hell do you do to your bikes GG?

I've ridden tens of thousands of miles and never had to replace anything like the amount of things you replace. My main commuting bike - which has seen winter after winter of salty/gritted roads - has never needed a replacement derailleur in fifteen years of use.

-baffled-


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 13, 2013)

Maybe it just needs a good clean..


----------



## stavros (Apr 13, 2013)

A good 14 miler this morning, taking it relatively easy for the first ten or so, partly so as not to overtake another roadie (I would've only been going slightly faster than him, so overtaking might've been dangerous, plus my continuing fear of looking like an arrogant twat). I then hammered it for the last couple of miles, up a steady incline pushing a pretty big gear. I kept thinking I should change down, but I was determined to do it and felt very good by the time I reached the top.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2013)

a_chap said:


> What the hell do you do to your bikes GG?
> 
> I've ridden tens of thousands of miles and never had to replace anything like the amount of things you replace. My main commuting bike - which has seen winter after winter of salty/gritted roads - has never needed a replacement derailleur in fifteen years of use.
> 
> -baffled-


 
It is odd. I look after my bike pretty well. It's up on the stand for the basics every 100 miles and gets lubed whenever the chain does.

Out of interest, do people here use oil or grease on their dérailleur pivots ?
As I said, this time I'll fit a boot and use grease. Perhaps the chain lube is just too thin.

Perhaps SRAM front mechs are simply cheap and nasty.
Trouble is there's only a limited range of 8 speed compatible kit.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 13, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> It is odd. I look after my bike pretty well. It's up on the stand for the basics every 100 miles and gets lubed whenever the chain does.
> 
> Out of interest, do people here use oil or grease on their dérailleur pivots ?


 
oil


> As I said, this time I'll fit a boot and use grease.


 
don't recommend that, it'll probably bugger up your shifting



> Perhaps SRAM front mechs are simply cheap and nasty.


 
yes.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2013)

They fitted SRAM 3.0 mechs to Bristol's so-far failed hire bikes.
I wonder what Ken bikes have ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2013)

I only oil my chain when I notice how shocking the state of it is and I wash my bike very few months


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 14, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Perhaps SRAM front mechs are simply cheap and nasty.
> Trouble is there's only a limited range of 8 speed compatible kit.


 
How do you know it's the front mech and not the cable? Are the pivots loose? Have the premium quality SRAM plastic parallelogram links deformed?

A 9 speed front mech will work fine on an otherwise 8 speed drivetrain.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 14, 2013)

Not sure what's deformed, or worn, but it's made of steel.
You simply lose operating range until you have to mount it at a funny angle just to get it to shift between two of the three cogs.
You mean cable stretch ?
I'm pretty certain I've replaced more than one mech without replacing the cable at the same time.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 14, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Not sure what's deformed, or worn, but it's made of steel.
> You simply lose operating range until you have to mount it at a funny angle just to get it to shift between two of the three cogs.
> You mean cable stretch ?
> I'm pretty certain I've replaced more than one mech without replacing the cable at the same time.


 
Bang a new cable on it! It's only a fiver or thereabouts and the cable is always the first thing to try. It's not cable stretch, it's corrosion or grit or kinks affecting how smoothly the cable runs in the outer. Replace the inner and the outer at the same time.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 14, 2013)

What I mean is I eliminated the cable as a cause by *not* changing it, but I do clean, lube and replace my cables fairly regularly.
This is the front mech remember, it never has the subtlety of the rear one.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 14, 2013)

not a commute but interesting
Ridley Scott

seen this Firky ?


----------



## Firky (Apr 14, 2013)

ddraig said:


> not a commute but interesting
> Ridley Scott
> 
> seen this Firky ?


 
Ha! No, I haven't seen it but I will watch it when I am not on a tablet with tinny sound 

Thanks for the tag.


----------



## stavros (Apr 14, 2013)

Another short but enjoyable one, not least because of the wind, blowing like Monica Lewinsky on the bagpipes.


----------



## smorodina (Apr 14, 2013)

The giraffes came out of their sheds in Regent's park zoo for the first time today. I was doing laps around the park, stopping every so often to watch them being giraffes...
On my hybrid it seems like the only people I overtake are pretty ladies with roses-decorated front baskets, and clusters of assos clad over 70s.
I think I'm shopping for a new bike next week..


----------



## Crispy (Apr 15, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> They fitted SRAM 3.0 mechs to Bristol's so-far failed hire bikes.
> I wonder what Ken bikes have ...


 
Completely user-inaccessible 3-speed hub gears (that don't go high enough)
Hub brakes too. They're built like tanks.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 15, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Completely user-inaccessible 3-speed hub gears (that don't go high enough)
> Hub brakes too. They're built like tanks.


I really enjoy the gearing of them.. It always makes me laugh at how people legs spin like crazy.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm still feeling a teeny bit fragile post-flu and still have sinusitis, and I haven't got the measure of temps above 5 degrees, so even though my own thermometer said 11 degrees C, I stuck with the extra shirt and scarf, but left off the fleece hat.
I was somewhat moist by the time I got to work ...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 15, 2013)

i was in a line of 6 cyclists just before 9am today 
till i burned them all up the hill


----------



## uk benzo (Apr 15, 2013)

I was cycling today down Drury Lane. Traffic was a little heavy. So I slowed down. Then suddenly this guy opens his door in front of me. I shouted to him "Oi, watch out!".

He jumps out of his car and slams the door shut with such force that his car shook. He then walked up to me and shouted "FUCK OFF, GO BACK TO YOUR OWN COUNTRY!!".

Now I wasn't expecting this, as I have not experienced overt racism for maybe the last 5 years. I shouted back to him "fuck off!" and continued on to work. I looked back and I could see his passenger standing outside the door that he had slammed, inspecting it.

What a total fucking cunt. Did he calculate in his simple little mind that as a consequence of me riding a bike and asking him to look out, that I had now taken his job, taken ownership of his home that was given to me by the government, claimed benefits whilst working illegally and fucked his daughter on the side?

I was totally caught off-guard by this. Lovely fucking Monday.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 15, 2013)

uk benzo said:


> I was cycling today down Drury Lane. Traffic was a little heavy. So I slowed down. Then suddenly this guy opens his door in front of me. I shouted to him "Oi, watch out!".
> 
> He jumps out of his car and slams the door shut with such force that his car shook. He then walked up to me and shouted "FUCK OFF, GO BACK TO YOUR OWN COUNTRY!!".
> 
> ...


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 15, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Not sure what's deformed, or worn, but it's made of steel.
> You simply lose operating range until you have to mount it at a funny angle just to get it to shift between two of the three cogs.
> You mean cable stretch ?
> I'm pretty certain I've replaced more than one mech without replacing the cable at the same time.


 
I think you're losing cable tension (which would reduce the movement range) and when you install the new mech you are retensioning the cable which rectifies the issue.

Have you got a cable tensioner?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 16, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> Have you got a cable tensioner?


LOL


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 16, 2013)

uk benzo said:


> I was cycling today down Drury Lane. Traffic was a little heavy. So I slowed down. Then suddenly this guy opens his door in front of me. I shouted to him "Oi, watch out!".
> 
> He jumps out of his car and slams the door shut with such force that his car shook. He then walked up to me and shouted "FUCK OFF, GO BACK TO YOUR OWN COUNTRY!!"..



There seems to have been a lot of this recently.
I swear it's the 70s all over again.

It seems that their poor transport choice encourages this sort of dinosaur to reveal their true nature.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 16, 2013)

What's their poor transport choice?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 16, 2013)

What's their poor transport choice?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 16, 2013)

Fantastic tail wind blew me in at record speed 
I will not be smiling later


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 16, 2013)

Spoiler






 
Bastard.

Embarrassingly it has probably been sitting in my recently-fitted rear tyre for several weeks.
Even when I found I'd lost pressure I didn't check. I was planning to buy some new inner tubes instead.

Since it's been years since I've been visited by the P* fairy _*en transit*_, it took me far too long and I scratched my saddle and various other things.

Then a bit further on I was descending a hill at moderate speed while indicating to the psycho-tailgater behind to back off, something wedged against my tyre and I had to pull over - only to find that my favourite fleece hat had slipped down there.


----------



## Winot (Apr 16, 2013)

Surprisingly quiet this morning south -> central London, even though the schools are back.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes it's odd that - not sure what's changed - perhaps a lot of schools aren't back until tomorrow ?
Got home OK and in good time in spite of having only 40PSI in my back tyre and the railway path being absolutely rammed with all sorts of humanity including masses of fair weather cyclists. The headwind would have kept my speed down anyway.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 16, 2013)

Some serious barricades in town, for tomorrow's thatcher shambles.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 16, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Fantastic tail wind blew me in at record speed
> I will not be smiling later


I travel in an easterly direction and I noticed how easy and quick it was this morning too.
Lemme check...
Yay! A record for me too! 8.4 miles in 32m 03s - I reckon less than 30 minutes is an achievable goal


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 16, 2013)

Great, got to ride my new bike to work for the first time (I've been trying to protect it from getting wet) It's my very sensible grown up touring bike and I love it.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 17, 2013)

Didn't get kettled on my way in, just now. 
Was quite cool being able to cycle on empty roads, the wrong way round one way systems etc.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I travel in an easterly direction and I noticed how easy and quick it was this morning too.
> Lemme check...
> Yay! A record for me too! 8.4 miles in 32m 03s - I reckon less than 30 minutes is an achievable goal


You'll have to Runkeeper / video your commutes, it takes me 24 minutes to do 3.9 miles on a good day.

Bloody school run started again today


----------



## a_chap (Apr 17, 2013)

Bonkers windy here again today


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> You'll have to Runkeeper / video your commutes, it takes me 24 minutes to do 3.9 miles on a good day.
> 
> Bloody school run started again today


What's Runkeeper? I record my times and routes on an app called Cyclemeter


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 17, 2013)

I had a nice lift up my biggest hill this morning, and a little help going home but on sections where I didn't really need it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What's Runkeeper? I record my times and routes on an app called Cyclemeter


if you were a real man you'd keep your times and routes in a notebook.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What's Runkeeper? I record my times and routes on an app called Cyclemeter


I'm sure it does the same sorts of things.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 18, 2013)

Sunny, mild, wind in my favour 30.2MPH downhill and not much evidence of the school run, what's going on ?


----------



## ringo (Apr 18, 2013)

Headwind last night was a killer, felt like the whole 8 miles was uphill, and the hills were murder. Had to get the train today to recover.


----------



## pissflaps (Apr 18, 2013)

^^^^^ htfu ^^^^^


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 18, 2013)

ringo said:


> Headwind last night was a killer, felt like the whole 8 miles was uphill, and the hills were murder. Had to get the train today to recover.


It was pretty windy this morning. But I am happy with the fact that on my journey home, I will feel like the fastest cyclist in the world.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 18, 2013)

In a way the wind is good for me in that it slows me down on the railway path where it's getting a bit random.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 19, 2013)

Very pleasant and sunny today.  The wind's dropped considerably too thank goodness.

Looking like tomorrow's 190 mile ride will be warm and dry - has Winter finally ended at last???


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 19, 2013)

a_chap said:


> has Winter finally ended at last???


I'm counting on it - got a week off. 
I was going like a rocket on the way home - worked late so perhaps it was my lunch cutting in.


----------



## pissflaps (Apr 19, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Very pleasant and sunny today.  The wind's dropped considerably too thank goodness.
> 
> Looking like tomorrow's 190 mile ride will be warm and dry - has Winter finally ended at last???


^ #boastpost


----------



## a_chap (Apr 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> ^ #boastpost


 
You wait until I get onto the _long_ rides


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 20, 2013)

Got in my default steady 20 miles - or rather 10 miles down then a 10 mile fragmented ride back - stopping to absorb the sun's rays on 3 different benches.
Soaked two tee shirts. 

Week off so will need to do at least this every other day - but hopefully will fit in a 40 miler at some point - making use of the Coombe Down tunnel - though I'm nervous about being underground for so long ...


----------



## stavros (Apr 20, 2013)

I woke up at 7 this morning for some reason and thought it'd be good to get out early whilst the roads were still quiet. They were, but I very much overestimated the temperature, wearing only fingerless gloves. I had to stop a couple of times to put my hands under my armpits, but all in all a good ride on a route I'd been meaning to do for a while.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 21, 2013)

Boastpost continued 

The weather was bloody marvellous yesterday. 191 miles barely seemed like 180 it was that pleasant. Three café stops and one pub stop too! Managed to drop one water bottle and one rear light when the elastic bands holding it in place snapped. Will have to find a better make of elastic band...

stavros I know what you mean about gloves. I took long fingered gloved and normal cycling gloves but it was only just warm enough during late morning and early afternoon to wear the summer gloves. Although it was sunny the air temperature wasn't great. Having said that yesterday was the first time this year that I dared wear anything other than "winter" gloves!


----------



## stavros (Apr 21, 2013)

I went out much later today, choosing thin wool fingered gloves under my fingerless cycling gloves. It's a decent halfway house between bare fingers and full winter gloves.

The gusty wind was back this morning, but still a good, satisfying ride this morning, only mired right at the end by a very annoying couple walking across a busy urban road, diagonally, not seeming to care that there was traffic in both directions, including me, and a proper crossing about 50m down the road. Some people are so bloody lazy.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 22, 2013)

really nice this morning and not as crowded as left earlier


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 22, 2013)

Its good to see loads more cyclists now the weather is better. Although a lot of them seem a bit frightened. There were a few that seemed terrified to let go of the handle bars to indicate.


----------



## girasol (Apr 22, 2013)

Back on the saddle after nearly 4 weeks holiday. Expected it to be busier, due to daylight and warmer weather, but was surprised at how quiet it was. Not complaining tho! Forgot my lock, hope bike doesn't get stolen (doubtful, as it's locked in a cage).

Good time too, 3 mins faster than usual, I guess there's less headwind.


----------



## ringo (Apr 23, 2013)

Great ride in, warm at last. Overtook someone without looking properly and realised too late someone else was overtaking me at the same time. I hate it when people do that to me, felt a bit of a tit.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 23, 2013)

ringo said:


> Overtook someone without looking properly and realised too late someone else was overtaking me at the same time. I hate it when people do that to me, felt a bit of a tit.


It can be six of one and more than half a dozen of the other when that happens.

I wish I'd been videoing yesterday on the way back from town on an almost-deserted shared path when I'd moved right over for a pedestrian and some young twat "ding-ding"ed me - almost as if he'd missed everything that had just happened.
Before I'd fully moved back to the left, he scraped past me too close then proceeded to skim past a pedestrian at speed at an even narrower point with restricted visibility.
I wish now I'd stayed where I was...

When it's busy, people need to anticipate what all the other people are likely to do - this guy was in some sort of fantasy race.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 23, 2013)

How was my cycle commute? Pleasant. Sun shone, and my ipod shuffled up some good tunes.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 23, 2013)

On a shared path, do you think pedestrians have responsibility to look out for bikes? 

There have been a lot of abrupt direction changers recently.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2013)

yes, mutual responsibility, especially fucking dog walkers

had to ditch the big coat and hat today, was very nice


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2013)

Saw an absolute deathtrap of a bike today. I could see the warped rear wheel from way away. I could see it wobbling the loose brake calipers from closer. I could see and hear the rusty transmission from closer still. Then he applied the brakes and I head a horrible grinding scratching sound and realised the bike had no brake pads whatsoever. Just rusty metal on rusty metal


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 23, 2013)

ddraig said:


> yes, mutual responsibility, especially fucking dog walkers


 
I think that the highway code says that pedestrians have priority. Which kind of makes sense.


----------



## Pgd (Apr 23, 2013)

Pgd said:


> Grumpily taking the train this morning after getting through my THIRD rear wheel in as many years.
> 
> (Same each time, cassette becomes "disengaged" from wheel so transmission is lost, sorry don't know the right terms - pawls is it?).
> 
> LBS says sorry, just one of those things, but I'm not convinced anymore - surely either I'm doing something wrong, or they/the wheels are??


 
Well, that was a saga.  LBS persuaded me that the wheel itself is worth hanging on to, so I let them have a tinker.  SIX WEEKS later, I'm finally back on the road.  In the end they couldn't find anything mechanically wrong, and spraying shitloads of oil into it has apparently "freed it up".  I'm in two minds now -- it really shouldn't have taken that long to do, but they've been thoroughly nice guys throughout (and sounds like the mechanic was called away on family business for part of the time, which is fair enough) and in the end agreed to waive all charges.  I'll use them at least once more I think.

Anyway, back on the road, in the sun, feels awesome     Chain was pretty manky from 6 weeks of disuse so I had a go with one of those Lidl chain-cleaners, which I hereby declare to be a Boon.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 23, 2013)

How much are you paying for these wheels ? 
I have never had a free-wheel fail in 25 years and 40,000 miles.
I've gone through wheel rims in little more than a year though ...

I was recently flabbergasted and dismayed when my colleague went off and paid £30 for a wheel including a screw on cassette/freewheel.
You should see that thing wobble about ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 23, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I think that the highway code says that pedestrians have priority. Which kind of makes sense.


I think it depends.
If it's a park where cycling is allowed, then it's all about respecting the pedestrians in all their randomness - and none of that "ding ding" business.
If it's something that was long established as a cycling route, then I feel they have more responsibility at busy times.
.. but then everyone knows how I feel ...


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 23, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I think it depends.
> If it's a park where cycling is allowed, then it's all about respecting the pedestrians in all their randomness - and none of that "ding ding" business.
> If it's something that was long established as a cycling route, then I feel they have more responsibility at busy times.
> .. but then everyone knows how I feel ...


Maybe it depends what the sign is..

This is quite different 






to this


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I think that the highway code says that pedestrians have priority. Which kind of makes sense.


yes agreed they have priority and so they should
would just like more responsibility on shared paths


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 23, 2013)

ddraig said:


> yes agreed they have priority and so they should
> would just like more responsibility on shared paths


Oh I agree with you  
Mrs abrupt right turn, from this morning, probably wouldn't.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2013)

Unpleasant road rage


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 23, 2013)

No prosecution. Disgusting.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 23, 2013)

Also, that accent sounds stupid when threatening violence.


----------



## smorodina (Apr 23, 2013)

Summer!


----------



## smorodina (Apr 23, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> When it's busy, people need to anticipate what all the other people are likely to do <snip>


 People just need to assume that the other people are idiots, and don't expect much... Sad, but true...
Twice this morning a stupid cow  a lovely lady was in my way without a clue of where she is and what's going on..
different person each time! 
Thanks God the sun is shining and I am unable to get too mad...


----------



## girasol (Apr 23, 2013)

In London you get fined if you go on pavements, and my understanding is that on shared paths (the ones I go on are usually split into two, one side for cyclist another for pedestrian) cyclists must slow down and give priority to pedestrians. I always find it a little crazy and inconsiderate how some cyclists go at top speed through Tooting Common, there are lots of kids and dogs running around. Just slow the fuck down.

Never had any issues with pedestrians, but have seen a few near misses due to cyclists going too fast.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 23, 2013)

Fingerless gloves and gilet (instead of winter gloves and waterproof jacket) for the first time this year


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 23, 2013)

Shit, going to have cycle home in shirt, jumper & trousers cos I forgot my gear.
Uncomfortable.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Shit, going to have cycle home in shirt, jumper & trousers cos I forgot my gear.
> Uncomfortable.


Go all primary school PE lesson, and do it in your underpants.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 23, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Go all primary school PE lesson, and do it in your underpants.


Best not do that at a school eh?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 23, 2013)

Got in my 20 sunny miles with plenty of sunbathing - managed to get a slightly sore head.


----------



## ringo (Apr 25, 2013)

Had to be in early so raced in while there was no traffic, beating previous record by 9 minutes 

Since buying a road bike in January I've cut my best time from 46 to 31 minutes


----------



## girasol (Apr 25, 2013)

ringo said:


> Had to be in early so raced in while there was no traffic, beating previous record by 9 minutes
> 
> Since buying a road bike in January I've cut my best time from 46 to 31 minutes


 
wow! I wonder how much faster I'd go if I swapped my heavy hybrid for a light road bike... I do like my comfy seat way too much though, and prefer riding on more upright position in traffic... And I guess it's more of a workout going on a hybrid, so I'm sticking with it!

Interesting discussion on the differences between the two... http://forums.bicycling.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/3861017265/m/9371058667

Summer cyclists are definetely out. In Winter I barely overtake anyone, as only the hardcore are out there. Today I lost count, some were pretty strong looking, young men too. Did my ego a lot of good


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 25, 2013)

In a normal year (no arctic winds, no 'flu), I would probably be in shorts by now and have my cyclist's tan, so would be smiling at all the pasty limbs ...

The early morning temps still seem a bit low for shorts - though I may break them out for Sunday..


----------



## ringo (Apr 25, 2013)

girasol said:


> wow! I wonder how much faster I'd go if I swapped my heavy hybrid for a light road bike... I do like my comfy seat way too much though, and prefer riding on more upright position in traffic...


 
I'm sure it would make a huge difference. My early journeys were slow because moving from Loughborough Junction to West Norwood added 3 miles to my journey and the extra milage murdered me. Since then I've got used to it , given up smoking, and then changed my route slightly onto the main roads instead of the back roads through LJ to keep average speed up. All three have been major contributors to journey time.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 25, 2013)

I find the advantages in riding a (26 inch wheel) hybrid outweigh the disadvantages most of the time - in terms of comfort, robustness and safety (oops, was that a pothole ?) - but then I was never much into speed - even when I had a 750cc engine attached.


----------



## girasol (Apr 25, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I find the advantages in riding a (26 inch wheel) hybrid outweigh the disadvantages most of the time - in terms of comfort, robustness and safety (oops, was that a pothole ?) - but then I was never much into speed - even when I had a 750cc engine attached.


 
Yeah, I think if I was doing longer distances, outside of London, I might buy a road bike, but it's only 10km each way for me and it's never really even possible to build up speed for any considerable length of time in town, traffic lights everywhere.

So the best I can hope for is to carry more weight, making it more of a workout...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2013)

Finally the weather for short sleeves!


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 25, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Unpleasant road rage



That's just down the road from me.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 25, 2013)

aaaaaaaaarrrrgh
had to physically stop a big merc coming up the wrong carriageway as he "just wanted to go in John Lewis carrr parrrk"


there had been a fire/fire alarm in the huge stupid shopping centre and they had also stopped entry to the car park so there was a queue in the carriageway leading to it, the bloke just drove up the lane going the other way!!

he was "terrrrableee sorreh" and very posh


----------



## torquemad (Apr 26, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I think that the highway code says that pedestrians have priority. Which kind of makes sense.


 
"Sail before steam".

That said, it never ceases to amaze me the number of pedestrians who march straight onto a zebra crossing without looking, esspecially when drivers nowadays are liable to be texting. I also have a thing about cyclists with earphones on. 

Saw one prick yesterday reading his fooking Kindle as he drove along. He had gone round the bend in the road before I could get his number.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 26, 2013)

torquemad said:


> "Sail before steam".
> 
> That said, it never ceases to amaze me the number of pedestrians who march straight onto a zebra crossing without looking, esspecially when drivers nowadays are liable to be texting. I also have a thing about cyclists with earphones on.
> 
> Saw one prick yesterday reading his fooking Kindle as he drove along. He had gone round the bend in the road before I could get his number.


I had a right mission trying to get past a headphoned cyclist this morning. He was all over the road and had no idea I was trying to get round him.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 26, 2013)

torquemad said:


> "Sail before steam".
> 
> That said, it never ceases to amaze me the number of pedestrians who march straight onto a zebra crossing without looking, esspecially when drivers nowadays are liable to be texting. I also have a thing about cyclists with earphones on.
> 
> Saw one prick yesterday reading his fooking Kindle as he drove along. He had gone round the bend in the road before I could get his number.


I wear earphones every time I ride these days. Love listening to banging new tunes on the way to and from work. So there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 26, 2013)

What a huge difference in weather between today and yesterday. It felt like summer yesterday but it was cold, wet and blustery today. I am soaking!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 26, 2013)

Had another of my 20 mile rides and didn't get in nearly as much sunbathing as I would have liked - had to keep my windcheater on ... still nice and bright for the most part.

Over in these parts, Tuesday was the hot day. It was fairly grey yesterday ...
The met office has Sunday looking pants now.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 26, 2013)

Didn't commute by bike today as I had to go to Germany. 

Back now tho...


----------



## smorodina (Apr 26, 2013)

I packed my winter gloves away last week.. 
I think I need to unpack them....


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 27, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Didn't commute by bike today as I had to go to Germany.
> 
> Back now tho...


Disappointed.
I would have expected you to have cycled there


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 27, 2013)

7 weeks, perhaps 400 miles from one cheapo Shimano chain 
A good job I bought three ...
My new chain gauge told me I was in danger of wearing the cassette (I replaced cassette and chainwheels at the time), so off it came.
I'm having to remove two links from these chains too instead of the usual one. 

£1 a week, 14p a day. 2p per mile ...

I think I'm getting SRAM again next time - I prefer their snap links in any case.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 27, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> 7 weeks, perhaps 400 miles from one cheapo Shimano chain


 
They aren't cheap if they only last 400 miles!

Get a Wipperman or KMC for ultimate durability. SRAM don't last as long as Shimano in my experience. I once made a half Shimano/half SRAM chain to test this theory and the SRAM half wore significantly more.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks. 
I really need to start cleaning them properly too.


----------



## stavros (Apr 27, 2013)

smorodina said:


> I packed my winter gloves away last week..
> I think I need to unpack them....


 
I learned my lesson from last week and, after waking up very early again this morning, went straight out at about 7.30am in two jerseys, two pairs of socks and winter gloves. Still wore my shorts though, as my legs don't seem to get cold.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2013)

I have to look after a friend's cat for the next few weeks, so will have a 25 mile round trip every day. Should be well in shape by end of May!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 28, 2013)

Flipping 'eck. 

I'm going to try to get in a couple of extended homeward commutes this week, but that only brings the whole day to 20 miles ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Flipping 'eck.
> 
> I'm going to try to get in a couple of extended homeward commutes this week, but that only brings the whole day to 20 miles ...


i'd rather not do it tbh. i am just trying to see the positive side of two odd hours of every day for a month being taken up by travelling. i just hope the weather stays pleasant.


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 28, 2013)

Just cycled 110km today.   Legs are aching. Its about 25km more than I've ever cycled before in my life and it hurts.  

Hoping that I'll be OK to cycle to work tomorrow. (6-7km each way)  Is there any way to speed up recovery?


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 28, 2013)

toblerone3 said:


> Just cycled 110km today.   Legs are aching. Its about 25km more than I've ever cycled before in my life and it hurts.
> 
> Hoping that I'll be OK to cycle to work tomorrow. (6-7km each way)  Is there any way to speed up recovery?


You should be fine for tomorrow. But you will make a noise when you sit on the saddle


----------



## stavros (Apr 28, 2013)

I took a wrong turn, and so had to improvise, but felt very good this morning. I'd noticed my tyres had become somewhat, ahem, flaccid - not punctured or unrideable but in need of a pump - and they felt so much better once I'd got them rock hard.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 29, 2013)

Spring !

That is all. The headwind was annoying. My final sprint section faces exactly South West by the end ...
But it adds up to the same amount of exercise and with fewer risks.

Somewhat spoiled by having to stop 3 cars to explain why it wasn't OK for them to simply barge me out of the way. The nerve of it. I have video footage of all three being over the centreline.

Weather looks good, so I'll hopefully get in my extra miles tomorrow and Thursday.


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 29, 2013)

Lovely ride in today. Was pleasantly surprised that after yesterday's 110km epic felt no soreness in legs, shoulders or arse.   Warm bath, several glasses of red wine a bar of chocolate and a early night seem to have done the trick.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2013)

KM? It's political correctness gone mad!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 29, 2013)

I was only thinking yesterday that I ought to start using KM.
Especially when I'm hoping to move to the mainland at some point.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 29, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> KM? It's political correctness gone mad!


It sounds more impressive


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 29, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> KM? It's political correctness gone mad!



It sounds more continental innit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> It sounds more continental innit.


And who wants that? The unelected pen pushers in Strasbourg with their straight bananas and their metrics


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> And who wants that? The unelected pen pushers in Strasbourg with their straight bananas and their metrics


It is a better unit to work in. It divides up well.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> It is a better unit to work in. It divides up well.


But it is unimaginable if you are used to miles.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> But it is unimaginable if you are used to miles.


It's a bit more than half a mile. That'll do for short distances. Otherwise, 10 miles are 16km and everyone knows their 16x table off by heart


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't remember any of my time tables and we only ever went up to 12 anyway.
I want everyone to use miles. It's easier that way. For me, anyway.


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> And who wants that? The unelected pen pushers in Strasbourg with their straight bananas and their metrics


 
Not Strasbourg - the Velominati, no less.

http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/#24


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't remember any of my time tables and we only ever went up to 12 anyway.
> I want everyone to use miles. It's easier that way. For me, anyway.


Give in. 
You know it makes sense


----------



## a_chap (Apr 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I want everyone to use miles. It's easier that way. For me, anyway.


 
I'm doing a 400km ride this weekend. Why not tag along too? That should teach you what a kilometre is


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 30, 2013)

Feck me it was a bit random out there this evening ... I forsee gridlock one day on the railway path, but for now it's like multiple unruly pelotons where the riders have been off their bikes all winter and are dabbling in the wrong sorts of drugs ...


----------



## craigxcraig (Apr 30, 2013)

Can I join in here?

Been cycling since the start of the year, going from either Brockley or East Dulwich to Barbican and back again, thouroughly enjoying it and recently discovered mapmyride! I'm doing about 15 miles a day. At the moment I'm riding a twenty year old mountain bike, DX throughout with top shifters 

Been thinking for a while now about getting a new bike - this one has served me well but I want something a little bit faster though (I have plans to one day travel somewhere) and been thinking about Surly - LHT, DT or the Cross Check - went into Brixton Cycles and they really recommend the Cross Check as my travel plans are a bit of a pipe dream. Also like the Singular Peregrine... Decisions decisions!

Anyway, thats me - hello everyone!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2013)

I think the longer journey is stressing me out a bit as I swore at a non-indicator today. I normally have a no swearing policy.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 30, 2013)

craigxcraig said:


> Been thinking for a while now about getting a new bike - this one has served me well but I want something a little bit faster


 
This one's faster* and made in Britain 

http://www.pashley.co.uk/products/guvnor.html

* if you have faster legs...


----------



## craigxcraig (Apr 30, 2013)

I love the name - Guv'nor, very stylish.


----------



## ringo (May 1, 2013)

Finally got round to fitting my new pedals to my road bike last night and this morning joined the ranks of clippy cloppy riders. Left nice and early and took it slow while I got the hang of them so as not to be that annoying twat holding everybody up while they try and get their clips in


----------



## pissflaps (May 1, 2013)

craigxcraig said:


> Can I join in here?
> 
> Been cycling since the start of the year, going from either Brockley or East Dulwich to Barbican and back again, thouroughly enjoying it and recently discovered mapmyride! I'm doing about 15 miles a day. At the moment I'm riding a twenty year old mountain bike, DX throughout with top shifters
> 
> ...


cross check. best commuter out there. it'll cost you tho, and it's not worth putting second rate components on a ride like that... pretty sure you could get one on a CTW scheme. DO IT.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 1, 2013)

Best avoid any proper hills with that one - 36/48 front by 11-32 rear x 700C


----------



## craigxcraig (May 1, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> cross check. best commuter out there. it'll cost you tho, and it's not worth putting second rate components on a ride like that... pretty sure you could get one on a CTW scheme. DO IT.


 
Thanks pissflaps (great name btw!)

Deffo think its going to be the CC but then when I look at the disc trucker the components seem that much better for what is an extra £150'ish quid. Is the ride between the two that much different - guess I'll have to ride both and then make my decision.

Isn't it proper great riding in at the moment, positively jumping on the bike in the mornings and evenings!


----------



## pissflaps (May 1, 2013)

craigxcraig said:


> Thanks pissflaps (great name btw!)
> 
> Deffo think its going to be the CC but then when I look at the disc trucker the components seem that much better for what is an extra £150'ish quid. Is the ride between the two that much different - guess I'll have to ride both and then make my decision.
> 
> Isn't it proper great riding in at the moment, positively jumping on the bike in the mornings and evenings!


 
it's a terrible name!

whatever you do - make sure you have enough cashmonnehs left over to buy a proper decent lock. make sure you work that into your budget. and possibly insurance. tho im sure you've realised this already.


----------



## craigxcraig (May 1, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> it's a terrible name!


 
I feel the same about my name - joined to lurk and didn't give it much thought, just wanted something easy to remember!!

Re the Bike, I'm taking my current ride down to Brixton Cycles to see if they move my current set up, (all Shimano DX) across to the new bike - fingers crossed.

Roger that re the lock though rarely park up outside but hear what you're saying./


----------



## DownwardDog (May 1, 2013)

craigxcraig said:


> Deffo think its going to be the CC but then when I look at the disc trucker the components seem that much better for what is an extra £150'ish quid. Is the ride between the two that much different - guess I'll have to ride both and then make my decision.


 
The CC is a zippier ride than the DT as it is lighter and has considerably shorter chainstays.

Shimano stopped making a DX groupset in 1993! Are you sure it's worth putting that on a new frame?


----------



## craigxcraig (May 1, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> Are you sure it's worth putting that on a new frame?


 
I'm thinking so, in an old skool kind of way - will see what the guys say. Its also the Top Shifter style as well - all of it has lasted over twenty years so hoping I'll get a few more years


----------



## DownwardDog (May 1, 2013)

craigxcraig said:


> I'm thinking so, in an old skool kind of way - will see what the guys say. Its also the Top Shifter style as well - all of it has lasted over twenty years so hoping I'll get a few more years


 
Daily commuting will destroy it fairly quickly I think, you'll then be stuck trying to find new 7 speed components or upgrading to 8/9/10.


----------



## craigxcraig (May 1, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> Daily commuting will destroy it fairly quickly I think, you'll then be stuck trying to find new 7 speed components or upgrading to 8/9/10.


 
Aye, will see what Jim at BC says.

They do have built up bikes there so will go for a test ride. The DT does have a much better spce though.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2013)

I am really loving the ride from Bethnal Green to Thamesmead, esp in the weather and especially in the mornings as there is so little traffic (I leave the house at 6.30). Docklands is a brilliant place to travel through and it's not so bad on the other side of the river too. It really adds to my happiness, being able to cycle through such surroundings every day. I will never go back to public transport in this town.
One tiny downside is getting thumped by a runner in the Greenwich Foot Tunnel for having the audacity to ride my bike very slowly in an almost empty space.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 1, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> One tiny downside is getting thumped by a runner in the Greenwich Foot Tunnel for having the audacity to ride my bike very slowly in an almost empty space.


Probably copping it for someone else's sins.
Daft when you take up more room pushing it and your pedals are unshielded waiting to catch ankles.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 1, 2013)

Got in my extra miles on the way home.
I needed them after the gormless pink toy jeep driver - fag in right hand raised through the sun roof.. after disagreeing with my definition of a safe braking distance at 10mph, she got fed up with tailgating, overtook me right to the kerb in a gap between parked cars, left-hooked me and met the car forcing its way through from the opposite direction that I had been focussed on, so I nipped through the gap while they argued about it and when she finally caught up I enquired as to the authenticity of her driving licence.

And of course the camera wasn't recording.


----------



## weepiper (May 1, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Best avoid any proper hills with that one - 36/48 front by 11-32 rear x 700C


 
36-32 on a bike like that is a pretty tiny gear. Having test-ridden one on the flat it's comical how fast your legs go and how slow the bike goes. It's not comparable to 36-32 on a mountain bike.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 1, 2013)

I raised the gearing on my MTB. I have 28, 38, 48 on the front and an 11-34 megarange on the back.
I miss a few of the lower ratios, but I walked the final hill on my commute all the time I had a 10 speed with 42/52 and 11 to 28  x  27 inches. I won't say it was a doddle on the hybrid I then bought, but I managed it eventually. It was a non-starter on the 10 speed. And bear in mind I was 20 years younger and 4 stone lighter.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2013)

Actually until I get a new front thingy ordered, I only have 28 and 38 up front.
My gears were getting in a right mess - I managed several Schleck-type mishaps yesterday - so I got the repair stand out last night and could only manage to make it work over two cogs no matter what I did with limit screws and cable tension.
Thankfully with the morning downhill somewhat clogged with cars and the evening one only of limited pleasure, I'll just have to learn to pedal faster for a few minutes a day.

EDIT:-
The thing I forgot to mention is that it may be partly my fault as I fitted a longer bottom bracket a couple of years back for a different type of crankset and I haven't changed it back - so the mechanism is always operating more extended than it needs to ... 

Only a tenner though ...


----------



## smorodina (May 2, 2013)

Still wearing my winter gloves on the way to work, it's a little after 6am, so still chilly.
The parks are empty except for the horses.. The sun is trying to make up for all the time it was neglecting us..
Utterly enjoyable.
And I joined a newly formed cycling club at work yesterday.
And I might even get a place in RideLondon through work.
</stepping off the tribune>


----------



## girasol (May 2, 2013)

I stuck the basket back onto the front of my bike, as I was getting a very tense neck from carrying rucksack on my back. Resulting in slightly less manouverability, but not too bad. Dreaming of a pannier. Maybe that will be my birthday present request.



smorodina said:


> Still wearing my winter gloves on the way to work, it's a little after 6am, so still chilly.


 
Likewise.  Almost need two different outfits, one for the way in, and one for the way home.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2013)

girasol said:


> Dreaming of a pannier. Maybe that will be my birthday present request.


*A* pannier ?

Unipannierist ! 

My £15 SJS pair are still going strong after several years - mind you they only get properly tested every couple of weeks for shopping and a few times a year camping.
The mounting clips are pretty hopeless though so they stay on the bike.


----------



## girasol (May 2, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> *A* pannier ?
> 
> Unipannierist !
> 
> ...


 
One is more than enough for me, don't carry all that much.  Still undecided though.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2013)

girasol said:


> Likewise. Almost need two different outfits, one for the way in, and one for the way home.


Accessorize !

I have a sleeved shirt I can choose to wear or not in addition to my tee shirt and Asda windcheater.
This morning I left off the shirt but opted for a scarf for initial comfort from the North-easterly.


----------



## girasol (May 2, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Accessorize !
> 
> I have a sleeved shirt I can choose to wear or not in addition to my tee shirt and Asda windcheater.
> This morning I left off the shirt but opted for a scarf for initial comfort from the North-easterly.


 
I can take the sleeves off my windproof jacket, which I do. Now taking two different pairs of gloves in (lighter one for home journey).

edit: getting a pannier rack on my way home  At least I'll be able to attach my bag to it, and get rid of the basket.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2013)

I seem to be lucky with gloves.
I wear my Aldi "winter" ones all year. I would never wear fingerless ones.
There are usually a few morning winter commutes each year when they aren't up to the job.

Mind you, I put in some extra miles on the way home and I noticed some sweat had built up around one wrist ...


----------



## smorodina (May 2, 2013)

I've got a new pair of fingerless from _freddy_ - a dance shop in covent garden..
haven't christened them yet...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2013)

I wear full gloves in case I have to dismount unexpectedly at speed - ditto solid footwear ... not that it's happened very often, but the railway path is getting a bit random..


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2013)

girasol said:


> I can take the sleeves off my windproof jacket, which I do. Now taking two different pairs of gloves in (lighter one for home journey).
> 
> edit: getting a pannier rack on my way home  At least I'll be able to attach my back to it, and get rid of the basket.


 
I've had a rear basket for 40,000 miles now.
I've never managed to work out a means of replacing it. Occasionally I envy people who can easily have a hook-on front basket.

Perhaps it's the sort of stuff I carry most of the time - fits in a small rucksack and that gets bungeed in the basket.
Most of the time I could leave the panniers off, but they're always handy for unexpected purchases... and this is more or less the bike I will be doing long tours on in the future.



Here's the precursor to the panniers. Just for one camping trip I couldn't bear to miss.



By the time I got home I had done some improvising with gaffer tape.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2013)

You might as well buy a car


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> You might as well buy a car


Why ?
This bike is an extension of me.
I've been 25 years figuring out what my sort of bike is and how I'll trade off speed for comfort, safety and hauling ability.
And every once in a while I find something in my legs to have a bit of a silly race with someone who had made a snap judgement based on the bike and my lack of hair.


Mostly I can't be arsed, but the effort and pain of doing it with shopping are _*righteous*_ as biker "dudes" might say.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2013)

It's bursting at the seams. You need a boot


----------



## craigxcraig (May 2, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> View attachment 32114


 
Great picture though I'd be worried about pulling wheelies


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2013)

I actually camp quite light - tent one side, sleeping bag the other.
Everything else is in the bag/basket.

It'd be a leap for me to go the whole Carradice front and back.
And ultralight tents come to that. I value my cotton bedroom.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2013)

craigxcraig said:


> Great picture though I'd be worried about pulling wheelies


Now that you mention it ..
I am wont to pop mini ones occaisionally.
And I hate uphills more for the vertigo than the pain - though I'm not sure the luggage makes much difference.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2013)

A caravan then


----------



## joustmaster (May 2, 2013)

GG - Are those pictures from a long, multiple day trip; you don't lug all that stuff round every day do you?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2013)

The photo by the canal is just me out for a relaxed 25 mile ride on a sunny day - food, drink, raincoat .. pretty much my commuting configuration.
The hobo one was a one night camping trip - 30 miles there, 30 miles back.


----------



## chriswill (May 2, 2013)

Shorts and t-shirt on the way home. Bliss


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2013)

I'm not _*psychologically*_ ready for it yet.


----------



## chriswill (May 2, 2013)

quick and painless! 

It was a little fresh this morning but glorious on the way home. Long may it continue. 

*checks weather for tomorrow* Rain! Fuck you Manchester


----------



## joustmaster (May 2, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> The photo by the canal is just me out for a relaxed 25 mile ride on a sunny day - food, drink, raincoat .. pretty much my commuting configuration.
> The hobo one was a one night camping trip - 30 miles there, 30 miles back.


I always wondered why your components wore out so quickly.. Now I think I might have an idea.


----------



## joustmaster (May 2, 2013)

chriswill said:


> Shorts and t-shirt on the way home. Bliss


It's nice isn't it. 
(although I've been in shorts all winter)


----------



## chriswill (May 2, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> It's nice isn't it.
> (although I've been in shorts all winter)


 
I caved over Dec/Jan. Its nice to get the arms out tho


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I always wondered why your components wore out so quickly.. Now I think I might have an idea.


I'm 6 foot 2 and 18 stone to start with and I aim to ride 365 days a year, so it's a good thing I do my own maintenance - and I chuck some things earlier than others might. And my commuting route is as agricultural as I can manage.


----------



## joustmaster (May 2, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm 6 foot 2 and 18 stone to start with and I aim to ride 365 days a year, so it's a good thing I do my own maintenance - and I chuck some things earlier than others might. And my commuting route is as agricultural as I can manage.


It must be the terrain. I'm a similar weight (6'8'' 19st) and do similar miles. But I am on busy roads all the time. I do a monthly clean, never really need to replace chains and gears.
I'm sure carrying 100kg of bags full of spanners and stuff adds to it


----------



## weepiper (May 2, 2013)

You could do with one of these gg







or perhaps


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> It must be the terrain. I'm a similar weight (6'8'' 19st) and do similar miles. But I am on busy roads all the time. I do a monthly clean, never really need to replace chains and gears.
> I'm sure carrying 100kg of bags full of spanners and stuff adds to it


Well I've worked out today that I'm precipitating the demise of my front mechs and who knows what else by not having put the short bottom bracket back in - mainly because I would have to buy a new one - which I now will.
It only dawned on me as I was lending my BB tool to a colleague...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2013)

Trailers are most definitely on the cards - especially when I'm rurally retired.


----------



## girasol (May 2, 2013)

thanks for sharing gentlegreen, I can only admire what you have managed to put on top of that bike, no wonder you can't ride very fast! I'm going insane with the choices right now, so far this is the best I found (I really don't need panniers for now, just the trunk bag) - 9L capacity and lots of pockets. (one of the reviews says that the tag attached to the bag claims it has 12L capacity)

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...uctId_842967_langId_-1_categoryId_236256#tab1

Haven't yet seen any other bag with as much capacity/pockets for that price...

25% off if I reserve it online... At least I managed to get the rack without too much pain or effort. Fitted it this evening.


----------



## a_chap (May 3, 2013)

-cough-
Carradice
http://www.carradice.co.uk/
Made in Britain innit.


----------



## a_chap (May 3, 2013)

I've been on me hollibobs this week, so have been walking instead of cycling.

To make up for it tomorrow I'm doing a 250 miler 

Hoping the Welsh weather gods will be kind.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2013)

Holibobs?


----------



## a_chap (May 3, 2013)

Holidays.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 4, 2013)

Shorts season had better get here soon.
I have holes forming in my combats.


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2013)

Shorts season never finished for me, but I'm pleased to say fingerless gloves season is back again.

A good, quick 50 minute ride this morning, and then showered and fed ready for the snooker. Ah, life is good.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 4, 2013)

A leisurely haul up to my favourite meadow, collecting comestibles on the way.
A couple of hours' chilling and back home mostly assisted by a stiff breeze coming in with the tide.


----------



## smorodina (May 4, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Holibobs?





a_chap said:


> Holidays.


Why?


----------



## a_chap (May 5, 2013)

And why not? 

Anyway the 250 mile ride was a bit of a bastard. Over half of it was into a headwind and nearly all of it went either up or down. And the Welsh rain gods paid a visit during the first 60 or so miles.

Next week: a much easier 180 miles from Derby to Skegness and back.


----------



## stavros (May 5, 2013)

I am really loving riding now I gave my tyres a bit more air last week. I know it's obvious, but it makes such a difference.

The only sour point was that one of trainers seems to have developed a very small but very hard lump, which digs in just to the left of my Achilles. Two socks on that foot seemed to solve it though.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2013)

Well I was wrong about the bottom bracket being too long - couldn't get a fag-paper in there....  which is odd because this is the same model of crankset I had before I had to change the BB to suit a different sort.
Unless the small sprocket is supposed to sit right over the shoulder ...


----------



## DownwardDog (May 6, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Unless the small sprocket is supposed to sit right over the shoulder ...


 
It depends on the frame geometry and what 'Q' you are trying to achieve. Before you do anything else clean the fucking thing. It looks like it's just been pulled out of a canal. That doesn't look wrong to me though...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2013)

I found the photo I took when weepiper so kindly advised me ...



All I'm trying to do is be kind to the front mech and everything else.... presumably I want optimal chain alignment for the commonest ratio ?


----------



## weepiper (May 6, 2013)

what length axle is it you've put in and what's the chainset gg (Alivio, looks like?)


----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2013)

You recommended a 122.5 mm one for the cheapo riveted crankset I'd bought and it did the trick.
Yes I'm back to an Alivio M411.

The old one I took out is within the realms of possibility to find to see what's written on it.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/cost-effective-sprockets-chain-set.251553/#post-9156633

EDIT :-

how can you tell it's an Alivio ?


----------



## weepiper (May 6, 2013)

Ok so if that b/b is the one you were using with an Alivio chainset previously it should be the right one. It doesn't look wrong from the picture, just looks like you need to set the front mech up again to suit. You can check if the chainline's right by putting the chain on the middle chainring and a cog as close to the middle of the cassette and looking along the top line of the chain from the rear of the bike, it should be or very very near to a perfect straight line like this







...not having to bend to get round the teeth like this






I can tell it's an Alivio chainset because I can see the 'A' in your top picture and I recognise the font.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2013)

No, it's the longer one I put on for the M191 riveted jobbie.
Middle-middle looks fine. 

I didn't get around to putting back the same BB when I went back to an Alivio because it had 15000 miles on it..


----------



## gentlegreen (May 7, 2013)

Stunning evening ride home - strictly tee shirt only - a shame I'm so tired after just a few modest rides over the weekend - looks like there may not be another decent evening this week..

So I got into sort of silly commuter racing on quite a busy path when I should have held back and let the faster rider past - it's just I get annoyed sometimes when they're a bit too eager given the conditions.... it's a bit precarious relying on a 2 mile sprint every evening to max-out the half hour exercise slot.

Anyway I regret to say I cut it a bit fine on a couple of overtakes when I should have just plodded a bit like I did yesterday (when it was like a conga line in places.  )


----------



## joustmaster (May 7, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Stunning evening ride home - strictly tee shirt only


pantless cycling.


----------



## ddraig (May 7, 2013)

gg
what would you have thought of yourself coming the other way? would you give em the death strobe or parp loudly in their (your) direction?


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2013)

I have to agree with GG (apart from the bit about riding semi-naked) that today's commute was in glorious weather.

Sadly I have to spend the rest of the week in -shudder- London so there'll be no commuting. However I will have my recumbent with me in the back of the car. So, who knows, maybe a bit of late night trundling round the streets...
...or maybe not


----------



## joustmaster (May 7, 2013)

a_chap said:


> I have to agree with GG (apart from the bit about riding semi-naked) that today's commute was in glorious weather.
> 
> Sadly I have to spend the rest of the week in -shudder- London so there'll be no commuting. However I will have my recumbent with me in the back of the car. So, who knows, maybe a bit of late night trundling round the streets...
> ...or maybe not


 




you know it makes sense


----------



## ddraig (May 7, 2013)

i worked from home today so no commute here, booo
should've gone for a ride tho


----------



## gentlegreen (May 7, 2013)

ddraig said:


> gg
> what would you have thought of yourself coming the other way? would you give em the death strobe or parp loudly in their (your) direction?


In the mornings when I'm the slow one I'm used to it being a race - they know me, I'm glued to the rough edge of the path and I accept that there will be three of us sharing the path.
But yes, this was evening traffic, lots of people just enjoying the lovely evening in a leisurely way...
In my defence, the fast cyclists who overtake me seem to believe they're doing it ninja-style ... and perhaps we're all used to it.

But no, I was being a wrinkly-racer this evening and it has made me try to add some more rules to my personal highway code.


----------



## craigxcraig (May 8, 2013)

Like most - woke up to rain this morning but why is it that vans seem to pass even closer in the rain than when it's dry? This happen to anyone else? Happened two or three times on the ride in.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 8, 2013)

craigxcraig said:


> Like most - woke up to rain this morning but why is it that vans seem to pass even closer in the rain than when it's dry? This happen to anyone else? Happened two or three times on the ride in.


First few drops of rain and those encased in a waterproof shell lose all reason in their mad dash to get where they're going.


----------



## craigxcraig (May 8, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> First few drops of rain and those encased in a waterproof shell...


 
...many a true word - why the rain causes many to drive faster and closer is beyond me!


----------



## a_chap (May 8, 2013)

It's probably been about ten years since I was last wandering around in London during rush hour. So it came as a bit of a shock to see London's cycling commuters in full flow this morning.

Although it's good to see so many cyclists it looked a bit mental at times. A few traffic lights turning green resembled the start of a Sportive with a full-on sprint to... the next traffic lights. I can also see why drivers get pissed off with cyclists; the occasional rider didn't seem terribly competent and/or lacked any sense of direction. However I didn't see any cyclists jumping red lights.

I've never seen someone riding a bike in high heels before. But now I have!

I would love to see gentlegreen commuting here. I can just see him yelling, beeping, flashing at just about everyone


----------



## gentlegreen (May 8, 2013)

I'm coming to realise as I near my dotage that I'm not a city person.
I'm amazed I survived riding motorcycles - got straight on one at 17 without ever owned a pushbike or a skateboard - let alone even skimmed the highway code - though it's mostly commonsense.

In that there London I would have to keep red light jumping as an option if leaping onto the pavement wasn't possible.


----------



## ddraig (May 8, 2013)

great this morning
glad i chose to cycle rather than train
rain had stopped and almost dried up when on way back after 6 too


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2013)

I am so tempted to buy a helmet cam, merely to outrage GG with my commute - the roundabouts, the dual carriageways, the lorries that pass you with a foot or two to spare.


----------



## friedaweed (May 8, 2013)

I went to a meeting on the other side of Chester this evening just as the Races were kicking the punters out. They shut the road for about 30 minutes to stop people in frilly frocks and high heels getting run over (The women dress up as well). The plod are quite cool though if you're on a bike and will wave you through providing you don't go at them like Eddy Merckx. Funniest bike ride I've had for ages 
"Opps sorry mate"
"Ahh sorry luv"
"Give us a backy mate my legs have gone"
"Shirly look out there's a man on his bike there ya div, it is a road you know"


----------



## Crispy (May 8, 2013)

a_chap said:


> IA few traffic lights turning green resembled the start of a Sportive with a full-on sprint to... the next traffic lights.


Yeah, but sometimes, you get there just before they go red, and _then_ you're laughing


----------



## joustmaster (May 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I am so tempted to buy a helmet cam, merely to outrage GG with my commute - the roundabouts, the dual carriageways, the lorries that pass you with a foot or two to spare.


I keep keep thinking this too. 
But it would have been to be me gaffer taping my camera phone to my handle bars, to fit his special dryness


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2013)

I actually looked at them in them in the shop and decided bother were too much bother.
I tried to fit a bike computer today and fucked that up


----------



## gentlegreen (May 9, 2013)

I pay £15 for mine. Slot 'em on the handlebar mount, push a button and that's it.
My eventual aim would be front and back cameras that start and stop automatically and upload their footage without being asked when back at base.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2013)

I think you need a PC to set it all up and upload onto. Can't imagine you can upload via smartphone


----------



## gentlegreen (May 9, 2013)

You don't have a PC available to you during the day ?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2013)

Yes, at work though.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 9, 2013)

I'm pretty sure some of the fancy cameras have WIFI - not sure what smartphone / direct uploading options there are though ...


----------



## girasol (May 9, 2013)

Pleasant journey, I left 15 mins earlier than usual, and only the racers were out there.  Never been overtaken by so many men in lycra on road bikes!!!

Dreading the journey home, as there's a prediction for very strong winds.


----------



## smorodina (May 9, 2013)

a_chap said:


> I've never seen someone riding a bike in high heels before. But now I have!


 very convenient for stopping at the lights without having to get off the bike, you just put the heel down...
I recommend


----------



## ddraig (May 9, 2013)

flat front this morn but pumped it up and it lasted to work
prob be flat by end of day and my pump is crap!


----------



## smorodina (May 9, 2013)

girasol said:


> Dreading the journey home, as there's a prediction for very strong winds.


 i felt dangerously out of control last night on a few more challenging roundabouts. the winds are going to continue for the rest of the week... maybe a good idea to carry an extra couple of D-locks
(or just bricks)


----------



## gentlegreen (May 9, 2013)

40MPH south-westerly gusts over this side of the country.
It was appreciated on the way in up the hill, but going home will be interesting.
At least it will stop me riding too fast.


----------



## Fez909 (May 9, 2013)

Seemed to be windy both going and coming back from town for me today. There was only an hour between journeys, too.


----------



## a_chap (May 9, 2013)

Wind? Don't talk to me about wind.

I'm doing a 300km ride on Saturday from Derbyshire to Skegness and back. Most of it will be pancake flat. According to the weather forecast the ride back will all be into a head wind. And it looks like it'll rain most of the day too


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2013)

Don't do it then. It's too much bother. Stay home and get wankered on steak and wine


----------



## a_chap (May 9, 2013)

"wankered"...?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## a_chap (May 9, 2013)

I'd rather ride my bike thanks.


----------



## joustmaster (May 9, 2013)

Its possible to do both!


----------



## craigxcraig (May 9, 2013)

Gusting over Tower Bridge, twice the wind caused me to stop - not me putting the brakes on, just he wind gusting me to a standstill


----------



## swampy (May 9, 2013)

magnificent tailwind all the way home


----------



## ddraig (May 9, 2013)

leaving work got all changed and stuff and forgot about flat tyre
my pump has died 
shit gaffer cover up was bound to fail eventually 
so had to walk and get the train and just missed one so had to wait then walk for about 15 mins other side in crazy wind after a 10hr day
new pump tomorrow!


----------



## a_chap (May 9, 2013)

craigxcraig said:


> Gusting over Tower Bridge, twice the wind caused me to stop - not me putting the brakes on, just he wind gusting me to a standstill


 
I have to walk over Waterloo Bridge to get from my hotel to the course I'm attending. And it was quite windy today to put it mildly  I assume Tower Bridge would have been the same.


----------



## smorodina (May 13, 2013)

fucking out of order tourists in the park this morning. not only coming out onto the middle of the path, but she's pointing her camera, and taking a picture of me.. what the fuck! i had to slow right down, told her that she is an idiot... now i'm pissed off... hate to start the day like this... 

and the day was promising to be perfect - i was listening to waldstein's third movement...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 13, 2013)

Quite a pleasant ride in this morning...
Weather looks OK early evening .. a pity I'm not up for an extended homeward commute - seeing as I didn't get out yesterday.
Tomorrow they're promising half a month's rain in 24 hours.


----------



## Private Storm (May 13, 2013)

Was away all of last week, so didn't manage any cycling/exercise. Feeling bloated and slow and fat. So last night I finally got round to fitting the waterproof phone mount and using Road Bike pro. Pretty impressive app, really liked it, made the journey in today a bit more interesting. Actually go faster than I would have thought, plus my route is actually longer than I thought. Must be careful to keep eyes on the road rather than on the app though...


----------



## Dogsauce (May 13, 2013)

'Officially' broke the 30-minute barrier on today's commute for the first time (record it via Strava - I know I've done it before once just from the minutes on my phone, but no precise measure). Broke it by 34 seconds too.  That strong westerley wind was pretty helpful (maybe balanced by carrying a rucksack with a week's food & clothes in).  It's a 14.4km route, across a city with some track sections and a 77m total climb.  Nearly sick when I got to the end as I put my foot down for the last mile or so.

The opposite commute later is going to be pretty tough, 17mph coming straight at me, one of those days I'll have to pedal downhill!


----------



## a_chap (May 13, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> The opposite commute later is going to be pretty tough, 17mph coming straight at me, one of those days I'll have to pedal downhill!


 
The return leg of Saturday's ride (from Sutton on Sea to Alfreton) involved 90 miles into a headwind. With added rain too.

Not much fun.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 13, 2013)

a_chap said:


> The return leg of Saturday's ride (from Sutton on Sea to Alfreton) involved 90 miles into a headwind. With added rain too.
> 
> Not much fun.


 
Ouch.

My cycle holiday a couple of years back involved a nice section from Nottingham-Sandringham across the bottom of the wash with a 20-25mph easterley in my face.  I remember planning that section thinking I'd probably get blown most of the way by the usually prevailing westerley wind running across the Lincolnshire/Norfolk flatlands.  The wind was pretty much against me for the whole two weeks, it swung back round to a westerley by the time I turned back inland.


----------



## a_chap (May 13, 2013)

Picked up my new bike today...





...rode it through Worcester town centre and then to work and back.

I definitely had a touch of the Margaret Rutherfords about me


----------



## gentlegreen (May 13, 2013)

Blimey.
But I bet you'll not be able to resist going for it to wind up the petrolheads. 

What's the gearing ?


----------



## a_chap (May 13, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Blimey.
> But I bet you'll not be able to resist going for it to wind up the petrolheads.


 
It's a bit, er... unwieldy at the moment. The riding position is _so_ different to anything I've ridden before I think it'll take a while to build up some speed on it. I'm sure as heck using leg muscles on it that I don't use on any of my other bikes.

I didn't realise just how cool Pashleys were until today. I had a random stranger compliment me on the bike within minutes of picking it up. And the young, trendy things where I work have all declared it to be an Object of Desire. And therefore not at all in character for me.



gentlegreen said:


> What's the gearing ?


 
I don't know what you're asking, sorry.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 13, 2013)

Sorry, I meant does it at least have the range of the average middle front cog ?
Mind you, they say one can learn to like single speed ...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 13, 2013)

a_chap said:


> I didn't realise just how cool Pashleys were until today. I had a random stranger compliment me on the bike within minutes of picking it up. And the young, trendy things where I work have all declared it to be an Object of Desire. And therefore not at all in character for me.


Do you have the appropriate clothing ?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 13, 2013)

Battled against serious wind on the way home. Mused on cycle clothing that could be flappy when there's no wind or when you want to harness a useful one ...

It was a pleasant ride nonetheless, apart from the usual selfish assholes needing to be told that cyclists aren't going to be diving into the hedge so they can drive their clown cars at speed through narrow gaps.


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2013)

went to rescue bike from work and changed inner tube
lost the plastic nut from the quick release for ages 
put it all together and pumped it up, went to office
came back and it was deflated! had to pump it up 4 times on the 2 mile journey home


----------



## a_chap (May 13, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Sorry, I meant does it at least have the range of the average middle front cog ?
> Mind you, they say one can learn to like single speed ...


 
It's got a five speed Sturmey Archer hub gear which I haven't yet used enough to know how good the ratios are for my riding abilities.



gentlegreen said:


> Do you have the appropriate clothing ?


 
I very nearly stopped in the centre of Worcester at a Gentleman's outfitters to get myself kitted out in Tweeds and Plus Fours


----------



## Dogsauce (May 13, 2013)

My Pashley is considerably less elegant, but still turns a few heads.

http://instagram.com/p/W9MGrUI_Fg/

'Found' it abandoned on a derelict industrial site I was working on, pumped up the tyres and it just went. The basket is massively practical for shopping/vet trips etc.

http://instagram.com/p/UN0QwDo_KH/

It's a three-speed Sturmey Archer, some days only a two speed if that's the way it's feeling. I'm planning on riding the London-Brighton nightride on it in the summer.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 14, 2013)

Only 2 days of commuting this week cos of clothes transportation issues. If only there were a dry cleaner right outside work.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 14, 2013)

I just checked and my middle cog/ megarange combo gives me about 300 percent, whereas the SA 5 speed gives 256 percent.
I'm managing without my big front cog at the moment, but I would have to get off and push on the final hill on my morning commute  if I lost the granny. (half a mile, averaging 10 percent gradient).

38/34*26 = 29inches   to 38/34*26 = 90 inches  = 310%

28/34*26 =21.4 inches to 48/11*26 = 113.45 inches = 530%

I couldn't live without my gears...


----------



## DownwardDog (May 14, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I just checked and my middle cog/ megarange combo gives me about 300 percent, whereas the SA 5 speed gives 256 percent.
> I'm managing without my big front cog at the moment, but I would have to get off and push on the final hill on my morning commute if I lost the granny. (half a mile, averaging 10 percent gradient).
> 
> 38/34*26 = 29inches to 38/34*26 = 90 inches = 310%
> ...


 
I thought you were now eschewing mixed radix counting systems!

Redo in _mètres de développement_!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 14, 2013)

I wonder if I should get some naughty blue lights and a siren.. I reckon even an American one would work.
I managed to make a driver drop her phone like a hot potato - she was in traffic on a hill, but starting to drift ...



I need to practice my spiel too ...

I had all my lights on because the rat-runners had backed up the side road and the overall speed was near walking pace, so I decided to filter


----------



## gentlegreen (May 14, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> I thought you were now eschewing mixed radix counting systems!
> 
> Redo in _mètres de développement_!


You multiply gear inches by 0.08 apparently


----------



## Orang Utan (May 14, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I wonder if I should get some naughty blue lights and a siren.. I reckon even an American one would work.
> I managed to make a driver drop her phone like a hot potato - she was in traffic on a hill, but starting to drift ...
> 
> 
> ...



You are proud of making a driver drop her phone in fright? 
You could have caused an accident


----------



## gentlegreen (May 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> You are proud of making a driver drop her phone in fright?
> You could have caused an accident


LOL

I may have saved her from drifting into the next traffic island.
She may have stalled - I wasn't intending to barge in at that point.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 14, 2013)

Just behave yourself fella.
You expect everyone else to.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Just behave yourself fella.
> You expect everyone else to.




I peered in the window to see if the driver was deliberately trying to stop me passing ...


----------



## a_chap (May 14, 2013)

I sometimes thing I ought to organise an Urban75 > Transport > "How was your cycle commute?" (Bristol division) social ride.

Fun for all the regular posters here I think


----------



## a_chap (May 14, 2013)

Anyway, I reverted to the humble 15 year old commuter bike for the second half of today's commute. I need a 13mm ring spanner to properly adjust the Pashley's saddle. Peddling something that big at speed with my knees needs a properly adjusted saddle.

Also, I feel a fraud by riding it with a hi-viz jacket, helmet and rucksack. I've decided it's tweed Plus Fours, waistcoat, cap at a jaunty angle (and possibly a fake Jimmy Edwards moustache) or nothing.


----------



## pissflaps (May 15, 2013)

this morning's roadside slanging match included such timeless, golden hits as:

"it's your job to look out for cars turning"
"what do you know about driving, you're on a bike!"
"you can't talk to me like that, my husband's a lawyer"
"i'm recording this on my mobile"
"i've been driving longer than you've been in this country"
"why don't you fuck off back to where you came from"

and

"I wish i had fucking killed you"

still, nice to back after a short break.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 15, 2013)




----------



## pissflaps (May 15, 2013)

to be fair, i did call her a 'dumb fucking bitch'. so swings and roundabouts really.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 15, 2013)

Not that I really believe there's any remote equivalency between the crap cyclists get and racism / xenophobia, I do constantly feel that the motons I encounter are looking for justification for treating us as if we shouldn't be there. The shocking thing is it seems to be quite widely spread - it's not limited to those driving German cars.
Perhaps it's because the tide is turning ...

Thankfully we aren't in the states where you get psychos in cars who literally believe cyclists should ride on the pavement. In the UK, we're supposed to use the "cycle lane".

Here's a guy in the UK doing his best to use a new "facility" which was chosen by the council over making the road 20MPH - note the adjacent dual carriageway :-


----------



## joustmaster (May 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> this morning's roadside slanging match included such timeless, golden hits as:
> 
> "it's your job to look out for cars turning"
> "what do you know about driving, you're on a bike!"
> ...


----------



## Dogsauce (May 15, 2013)

Should have worn my winter gloves this morning. I don't recall giving permission for it to be Autumn already.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 15, 2013)

I swear I could see my breath as I left the house this morning. 
Last night on the way home in very light rain it was cool enough for me to wear my rubber trousers and a second tee shirt under my jacket without overheating and I also gave my Aldi "buff" its first airing outside the house ...


----------



## Dogsauce (May 15, 2013)

Do they have generic 'buffs' in Aldi at the moment?  I noticed they had the cycle stuff in a couple of weeks back (got two pairs of shades given my previous habit of either leaving them on trains or running over them).  Didn't spot any 'buffs' - I got a three-pack of Oxford ones from TKMaxx for £3 which has seen me through the winter, but I think my housemate was after some.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 15, 2013)

I can see there's more to this TKMAX place than ski jackets ... 
My problem with my Aldi one (bought several months ago) is that one size really does not fit all - so attempts to make a two layer beanie end up more like a yarmulke ... and it's not going to provide much solar protection for the back of my neck.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 16, 2013)

Bloody hell.
It's so nippy this morning I will probably wear my extra winter layer on the way in - and a scarf - not sure about the buff


----------



## Dogsauce (May 16, 2013)

After yesterday I had the winter mittens on this morning, at least for the first couple of miles downhill.  Bit of a slow run today, seemed to hit every light on red.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 16, 2013)

Bloody hell. Sweated like a pig.
I wish I hadn't gone with the extra layer. The *scarf* came off half way 
And I have a touch of hayfever - which probably means it's definitely spring.


----------



## Crispy (May 16, 2013)

Saw a guy holding onto the side rail of a moving lorry nearly lose his balance. 
I called him a fucking idiot


----------



## joustmaster (May 16, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Saw a guy holding onto the side rail of a moving lorry nearly lose his balance.
> I called him a fucking idiot


I saw some one cycle into the back of a moving lorry and go flying, last year.
I am not sure how he managed it..


----------



## a_chap (May 16, 2013)

Crikey what a difference a day makes. Warm and sunny this morning.


----------



## a_chap (May 16, 2013)

At lunchtime I rode to the shops to get a sarnie. Usually I'd change my shirt for a t-shirt, shoes for trainers, trousers for shabbier trousers then don a helmet and gloves. But now I have a Pashley Roadster I thought sod that for a lark.

I put on my cloth flat cap and rode in the sunshine to the shop and then a country lane route back to the office. Bloody marvellous.

Next time I'm going to add a neckerchief...


----------



## smorodina (May 16, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> "it's your job to look out for cars turning"
> "what do you know about driving, you're on a bike!"
> "you can't talk to me like that, my husband's a lawyer"
> "i'm recording this on my mobile"
> ...


 
my usual exchange inevitably includes (with various degree of politeness depending on my mood levels):

* Look at me, honey
* LOOK AT ME!!
* LOOK AT ME, YOU FUCKING IDIOT!! 

* off
* get off my way
* What the fuck are you doing?
* GET OFF THE FUCKING ROAD!!

* Regard!
* Attend! 
* S'arret! 

* Thank you!

and enthusiastic thumbs ups and waves to considerate drivers (much more often, to be fair)


----------



## a_chap (May 17, 2013)

Cooler today, but for some reason I fair flew into work and flew back again.

By "flew" I mean rode my bike pretty quickly. I could sense the crap jokes, ok?

Anyway, I flew. So there.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2013)

"Sailed" is about the best I manage..


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2013)

For your delectation, how to lube your chain and also lose the will to live.

http://www.madegood.org/bikes/how-to/lubricate-a-bike-chain/

Instantly reminded me of this :-



Spoiler


----------



## girasol (May 19, 2013)

smorodina said:


> and enthusiastic thumbs ups and waves to considerate drivers (much more often, to be fair)


 
yeah, I like waving and giving thumbs up to considerate drivers too! Was talking to a friend the other night and we agreed that from now on if we get beeped at or sworn at we will smile enthusiastically and wave and send kisses - that will freak the fuck out of them


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2013)

Speaking of chains....

The chain I replaced a few weeks ago is now at the "replace chain" measurement on my gauge. 
Though I have spare cassettes and chains, I think I'm just going to wear the two of them out together - perhaps I should put the previous chain back on ...

And my bike has acquired lateral play somewhere - I sprinted past someone on Friday and almost got into a tank-slapper - and it felt a bit odd yesterday when I was out for a ride.
The worst part of my bike is the temporary second-hand suspension fork ...

But why has the problem *suddenly* appeared ?


----------



## smorodina (May 19, 2013)

girasol said:


> yeah, I like waving and giving thumbs up to considerate drivers too! Was talking to a friend the other night and we agreed that from now on if we get beeped at or sworn at we will smile enthusiastically and wave and send kisses - that will freak the fuck out of them


love this!
*enthusiastically joins the league of kiss-blowing riders*


----------



## a_chap (May 19, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> For your delectation, how to lube your chain and also lose the will to live.
> 
> http://www.madegood.org/bikes/how-to/lubricate-a-bike-chain/


 
Not quite the same as my 60 seconds of WD40 on full blast whilst turning the pedals by hand... 




gentlegreen said:


> Speaking of chains....
> 
> The chain I replaced a few weeks ago is now at the "replace chain" measurement on my gauge.


 
I'm in two or three minds about this whole chain replacement thing.

Earlier this year, in a moment of weakness, I changed the chain and cassette on my fifteen year old commuting bike. It rides no better or worse than it did with the original chain.

On one of my Audax bikes I had a chain snap in the last 20km of a 600km ride. The chain had only done about 2,000km. Which aint that many miles to be fair.

I took the current Audax bike to the Local Bike Shop two months ago. The first thing they did (why???) was to measure the chain wear and pronounced the chain "very stretched". I said I'd stick with the current chain thanks. And indeed I beleive the chain has stretched; in top gear on the middle ring the deraillieur is folded back on itself so much that I can hear the chain rubbing against itself. So I now use the big ring more often.

The chain still works, no stiff links, no jumping of sprocket teeth. What's the problem?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2013)

Why not remove a link from the chain ?

You must use better quality parts than me .. before I started doing longer rides and maintenance, I would get about 12 months and 1700 miles out of a chain/cassette - at which point the combo would struggle to stay engaged - I usually replaced the chainwheels too - in fact I have quite a collection I need to sort through and probably file / rotate etc to get the most value from them.


----------



## pissflaps (May 19, 2013)

a_chap said:


> The chain still works, no stiff links, no jumping of sprocket teeth. What's the problem?


 






problem solved.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2013)

Does free medical insurance including new knees come with that ?


----------



## pissflaps (May 19, 2013)

the only twat i've ever seen get clattered on a fixed gear bike is me.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2013)

The key thing about fixies is they don't do the mileage or get exposed to the rain.


----------



## pissflaps (May 19, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> The key thing about fixies is they don't do the mileage or get exposed to the rain.


why?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2013)

To be any kind of a solution to transmission wear, the transmission would be fully-enclosed.


----------



## weepiper (May 19, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> To be any kind of a solution to transmission wear, the transmission would be fully-enclosed.


 
Fixed gear or singlespeed chains last longer because they don't ever move sideways.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Fixed gear or singlespeed chains last longer because they don't ever move sideways.


Well yes - assuming it's decent chain, but it doesn't stop all the crap getting on it - given the total lack of mudguards.


----------



## weepiper (May 19, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Well yes - assuming it's decent chain, but it doesn't stop all the crap getting on it - given the total lack of mudguards.


 
All the mechanics' fixies at work have full length mudguards on them  Not everyone that rides fixed is a hipster.


----------



## pissflaps (May 19, 2013)

can we stop saying 'fixie'?

it's a word that hates bikes.


----------



## weepiper (May 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> can we stop saying 'fixie'?
> 
> it's a word that hates bikes.


 
Ok. Can I call 'em fixpushes instead


----------



## Boycey (May 19, 2013)

@a_chap- do you ride a lot? are you tiny and very skinny? your experience is the absolute opposite experience of me and pretty much everyone i know, or meet. chains wear, mainly it's the central rollers. the length of the chain has not actually extended, but due to the movement between rollers and pins the chain sits more loosely on the teeth- wearing wider gaps at the same time as being less efficient. my experience is that modern ramped and pinned chainrings wear chains much faster.


----------



## pissflaps (May 19, 2013)

try a halflink.

you may have to buy a child's bike to match.


----------



## Boycey (May 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> try a halflink.


 
horrible things.

eta:






vile


----------



## pissflaps (May 19, 2013)

it's just a chain...


----------



## Boycey (May 19, 2013)

call that a chain?



Spoiler: this is a chain


----------



## pissflaps (May 19, 2013)

pfff. this one's orange! top that.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_791155_langId_-1_categoryId_230505


----------



## weepiper (May 19, 2013)

Boycey said:


>


 




pissflaps said:


> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_791155_langId_-1_categoryId_230505


----------



## a_chap (May 19, 2013)

Boycey said:


> @a_chap- do you ride a lot?


 
Yes. Rather a lot. And it tends to be on a small number of bikes.



Boycey said:


> are you tiny and very skinny?


 
No. Fecking wish I was. It would make riding the 1,000's of miles each year somewhat easier.



Boycey said:


> your experience is the absolute opposite experience of me and pretty much everyone i know, or meet.


 
That's not the first time I've heard that said TBH.

I'm happy to be out on the cycling world's limb here. I spend too much on other bike-related things so being able to save a few groats is welcome.

If it helps; I do clean the Audax bikes' chains frequently and to food-hygienic standards of spotlessness.


----------



## a_chap (May 19, 2013)

Overtook my first roadie on the Pashley today 

I don't think he appreciated it as he overtook me about a minute later and made it damn hard for me to re-overtake him.

But I did eventually


----------



## joustmaster (May 19, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Overtook my first roadie on the Pashley today
> 
> I don't think he appreciated it as he overtook me about a minute later and made it damn hard for me to re-overtake him.
> 
> But I did eventually


I got over taken by a boris bike the other day. I hope he could tell how hungover and ruined i was.


----------



## a_chap (May 19, 2013)

Hungover is no excuse. I hope you are ashamed of yourself


----------



## joustmaster (May 19, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Hungover is no excuse. I hope you are ashamed of yourself


Very. 
I was a shambles of a man that day. I thought about throwing my bike in the river and getting the bus instead, when he passed me


----------



## Dogsauce (May 20, 2013)

I like overtaking single speeds on my Pashley.  We have hills in Yorkshire, gears and momentum are useful, although my attempt at East Chevin climb on it last week was biting off more than I could manage.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2013)

I finally got into my shorts on Saturday. 
And I'm accidentally down to two pairs of thin cotton socks instead of three.
It was a blessed relief to barely have to consider the rubber trousers this morning. 

Wednesday evening looks hopeful for getting an evening ride in.


----------



## Crispy (May 21, 2013)

Freshly clean drivetrain, new brakepads, hard tires 
Headwind


----------



## Dogsauce (May 21, 2013)

Yep, that wind swung round overnight so I got a headwind on the way home last night and a headwind on the way in this morning.  Always a headwind.  Tyres possibly need a bit of air too.  So glad I'm on holiday tomorrow.


----------



## ddraig (May 21, 2013)

had to go to that london today
so no cycle commute!


----------



## smorodina (May 22, 2013)

ddraig said:


> that london


 boris bike??


----------



## pissflaps (May 22, 2013)

ken bike.


----------



## ddraig (May 22, 2013)

i did see them for the first time, liked the flashing red lights at back
only had to go half mile from tube and back


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2013)

Cycled into town at lunchtime to see if I could buy a pair of Plus Fours to go with the Pashley. Failed to find any. Apparently Plus Fours are no longer in fashion according to Next


----------



## gentlegreen (May 22, 2013)

Is this the next big thing to replace the hipsters ?

The elderly boyfriend of my ex-neighbour had a solid old bike - possibly with rod brakes and he used to wear a 1940s mac and round glasses.


----------



## ddraig (May 22, 2013)

advice on safety from anyone transporting laptops on cycle commute please
ta


----------



## joustmaster (May 22, 2013)

ddraig said:


> advice on safety from anyone transporting laptops on cycle commute please
> ta


Don't fall off..
I carry one nearly everyday. I just have it loose in my rucksack.


----------



## pissflaps (May 22, 2013)

don't put it in a pannier. panniers iz jokez.


----------



## ddraig (May 22, 2013)

yeah
no pannier
got a messenger type bag with a section for it
going to have to take it easy from now on then! booooo


----------



## pissflaps (May 22, 2013)

or get your driver to follow you in the bentley with all your stuffs. and then lock your bike to a bollard.


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2013)

My vote also goes with the rucksack option. Make sure it's waterproof!


----------



## pissflaps (May 22, 2013)

backsweat.

srs bsns.


----------



## pissflaps (May 22, 2013)

rucksack porn?

rucksack porn.


----------



## smorodina (May 23, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> rucksack porn?
> rucksack porn.


 oh baby........






and now the weather... (thank you, carol) ....
went for a ride at lunch time... froze to death, and i think i saw a few snowflakes... either that or i was hallucinating from the cold....


----------



## Ted Striker (May 23, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> don't put it in a pannier. panniers iz jokez.


Why not (out of interest)?


----------



## pissflaps (May 23, 2013)

This is the thing about Rarpher. No one EVER admits to buying their gear at full retail price. There's always a story about how they got that awesome WP gilet at some out of town sample sale, or they know a guy who knows a guy who works in their warehouse etcetera... It's a wonder they're still solvent to be honest cos no fucker is paying over the counter for their admittedly rather nice (but woefully overpriced) goodies.


----------



## pissflaps (May 23, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Why not (out of interest)?


they seem to have a habit of coming off i've noticed. Some poor sods Ortleib set up went halfway across lambeth bridge a few weeks back. There's also the issue with drive side panniers being a bit sticky outy into the roady. They give me the heebs.


----------



## Garek (May 23, 2013)

Hi all. Hope you don't mind me putting this question here. It just seems daft starting a whole new thread, and I am hoping that by asking here it won't devolve into the usual boring anti-cyclist argument. If it is in the wrong place then mods please feel free to move.

Basically I just want to gauge whether I am being an arse to cyclists or not . I use this junction and today I ended up beeping at a cyclist but not really sure if it is justified.





I'm always turning left and the left hand lane is for both going straight and turning left. But nearly every day cyclist wanting to go straight stay right to the very left, not even in the left hand lane. So when I start up I have at best make sure not to hit the cyclist setting off, or sometime, and I know this kind of cycling is bad, avoid the ones undertaking without stopping or waiting (downhill slope). Ignoring the later (because they are clearly idiots) where would you wait to go straight? The beeping this morning was because the cyclist waiting right to the left hand side started slowly and then accelerated into my path. So what are the give way rules in this situation?


----------



## fredfelt (May 23, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Why not (out of interest)?


 
I carried a laptop (this laptop in fact) all the way from Lands End to John O'Groats in a pannier.  It stayed in a soft bag and then another waterproof stuff bag - you can see the bags in the picture.  I slotted it in into the sieve in the pannier and I had no problem.  

It probably helped that it's an 'ultrabook' and very small.  Having an SSD rather than hard disk may also make it more robust.

Here's when I stopped off just north of Inverness to take a call (I was technically working when I made the trip)


----------



## Ted Striker (May 23, 2013)

Yeah, I put my 13" ssd ultrabook in my panniers every day and it seems to survive ok. Would be less happy with my 17inch beast but anything to not wear a backpack...


----------



## fredfelt (May 23, 2013)

Garek said:


> Hi all. Hope you don't mind me putting this question here. It just seems daft starting a whole new thread, and I am hoping that by asking here it won't devolve into the usual boring anti-cyclist argument. If it is in the wrong place then mods please feel free to move.
> 
> Basically I just want to gauge whether I am being an arse to cyclists or not . I use this junction and today I ended up beeping at a cyclist but not really sure if it is justified.
> 
> ...


 
Take a look at the cycle path which encourages cyclists to the left lane.  

When you cross lanes you should always make sure it's safe to cross so it's probably best to be patient - and very vigilant for cyclists.  Even when you are driving in the left hand lane it helps to imagine that there's an additional lane in the gutter which cyclist's use.  You need to cross - even if you are already in the left lane.

Additionally plenty of cyclists are too afraid to take their space in the correct lane as they are worried about getting in the way of cars.  Therefore they end up in the gutter and stick in the left lane.  On a busy road if you take the middle lane on a bike you often get people beeping you to get out of their way.  It may not be correct but it takes a lot of courage for a slow / inexperienced rider to get out of the left lane.


----------



## pissflaps (May 23, 2013)

Garek said:


> Hi all. Hope you don't mind me putting this question here. It just seems daft starting a whole new thread, and I am hoping that by asking here it won't devolve into the usual boring anti-cyclist argument. If it is in the wrong place then mods please feel free to move.
> 
> Basically I just want to gauge whether I am being an arse to cyclists or not . I use this junction and today I ended up beeping at a cyclist but not really sure if it is justified.
> 
> ...


 
it's hard to fathom what exactly it is you are taking issue with - perhaps draw a picture. Failing that, you should treat cyclists the same way you would treat any other vulnerable road user - with patience and care, all the while giving them as much space as you can afford. Leaning on your hooter is a dick move and can shit a person on a bike right up - possibly to the point where they react in such a way that puts their life at risk. Please don't do it.


----------



## Garek (May 23, 2013)

My main problem is the vast forward area and people not using it. I accept when traffic is moving it is difficult but when traffic is stationary people don't move to the right and into the rest of the box. They just sit to the left which is what puzzles me.

EDIT: Aight, no more beeping.


----------



## smorodina (May 23, 2013)

Garek said:


> ....today I ended up beeping at a cyclist...


 while the riders in charge of today's boards are thinking of an appropriate reply girasol and I are right here to blow you kisses and waive at your enthusiastically xxx  xxx


----------



## fredfelt (May 23, 2013)

Garek said:


> My main problem is the vast forward area and people not using it. I accept when traffic is moving it is difficult but when traffic is stationary people don't move to the right and into the rest of the box. They just sit to the left which is what puzzles me.
> 
> EDIT: Aight, no more beeping.


 
That frustrates me when on a bike as well.  On arriving in a ASL a cyclist stops at the left of the box - presumably to avoid getting in the way of the car behind.  However if they stop at the left they'll often block any cyclists behind them getting into the box - even when there's plenty of space.


----------



## Garek (May 23, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> That frustrates me when on a bike as well. On arriving in a ASL a cyclist stops at the left of the box - presumably to avoid getting in the way of the car behind. However if they stop at the left they'll often block any cyclists behind them getting into the box - even when there's plenty of space.


 
That happens a lot to. And cyclists really do struggle then if they hoping to go straight.

Should also point out I am on a motorbike rather than in a car.

Anyways, I have my answer, cheers to all. I will leave your friendly thread now I have a better idea of what is going on.


----------



## joustmaster (May 23, 2013)

Garek said:


> Hi all. Hope you don't mind me putting this question here. It just seems daft starting a whole new thread, and I am hoping that by asking here it won't devolve into the usual boring anti-cyclist argument. If it is in the wrong place then mods please feel free to move.
> 
> Basically I just want to gauge whether I am being an arse to cyclists or not . I use this junction and today I ended up beeping at a cyclist but not really sure if it is justified.
> 
> ...


Its poor positioning by the cyclists, but they are in the correct lane for going straight on.

You are meant to wait for vehicles in front of you to move/be clear (obviously). So, maybe just be a bit more patient.


----------



## pissflaps (May 23, 2013)

ASLs are a waste of everyones time tbh. They encourage cyclists to hoon it to the front of a queue of traffic where it is often the least safe place to be. the way they are fed, via a single narrow lane to the left of traffic is teethgratingly dangerous.


----------



## pissflaps (May 23, 2013)

where is that by the way?


----------



## Garek (May 23, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> where is that by the way?


 
Coming off Vauxhall Bridge, north side.


----------



## Crispy (May 23, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> ASLs are a waste of everyones time tbh. They encourage cyclists to hoon it to the front of a queue of traffic where it is often the least safe place to be. the way they are fed, via a single narrow lane to the left of traffic is teethgratingly dangerous.


Which then encourages the same behaviour even when there isn't a lane/ASL.
Every day, I use junctions where I wait in traffic in the LH lane, watch cyclists undertake in the gutter, and then immediately pass them again at green as they're all held up by left-turning vehicles or by realising they're in a gutter next to moving traffic.


----------



## colacubes (May 23, 2013)

Garek said:


> Coming off Vauxhall Bridge, north side.


 
I thought that was where it is.  Fwiw I know you can go left or straight on in the left hand lane, but the way the junction dips in means that if you stay in that lane you have to pull out to the right when you get beyond it.  It's a shit junction to navigate as a cyclist, particularly because of that, the multi-lane traffic and the speed it can be flowing at.  It does sound like bad positioning in your example but I think you just need to be patient cos it's a pain in the arse


----------



## pissflaps (May 23, 2013)

Garek said:


> Coming off Vauxhall Bridge, north side.


ha! recognise it now. just so happens i got clattered by a number 2 bus there a few months back. I was signalling to move into the right hand lane, checked my shoulder, saw the bus a ways off, thought he'd clocked me and would slow down to let me move across to the right hand lane.

he didn't slow down.

SMIDSY is still a valid defense in court, so i'm told.


----------



## a_chap (May 24, 2013)

Am back to full-fingered gloves and winter rain jacket this morning 

It is the end of May, right?


----------



## smorodina (May 24, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Am back to full-fingered gloves and winter rain jacket this morning
> It is the end of May, right?


 
ditto - full-fingered gloves....
I think May has had a fight with November, and the November won......


----------



## gentlegreen (May 24, 2013)

I have never ridden my bike without gloves - full-fingered ones - though on really hot days when I stop for a rest on a challenging ride it's difficult to squeeze my hands back in ...

I think we just got used to non-winters and an early suntan... we are, after all, at 50 or more degrees of latitude.

I'm fully into shorts mode now, though I'm being overly-hesistant with my jacket

For the record, I've found it fairly easy to get sunburned and the next couple of days look like ones for lying in fields etc.


----------



## a_chap (May 24, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> ...and the next couple of days look like ones for lying in fields etc.


 
I bloody well hope so.


----------



## a_chap (May 24, 2013)

Nipped home at lunch time - highly wind-assisted. As I sit here typing this the wind's turned a bit gale-forcey. It's gonna be a slow crawl back to the office


----------



## gentlegreen (May 24, 2013)

I'm off work today.  I was considering cycling a few miles down the railway path for a snack, but the wind to sun ratio is a bit disappointing ...


----------



## a_chap (May 24, 2013)

Back in the office now.

It's a bit wild out there at the mo'. And the horizontal rain added a certain _je ne sais quoi_ to the journey


----------



## gentlegreen (May 24, 2013)

Darn, I thought I was at least safe from rain ... I'm just outside the system though so may still take a punt ...


----------



## a_chap (May 24, 2013)

Could be worse.

Could be in London...


----------



## smorodina (May 24, 2013)

wet wet wet on the way home...
in London...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 25, 2013)

Torn between two destinations today and tomorrow.
Not sure if I'm up for making it a long ride, but Saturday for me is "traditionally" the one that takes me across town and across the suspension bridge... collecting tasty veggy nibbles on the way. 
7 mile hilly ride there, downhill home - and with a convenient wind behind me as I return parallel to the Avon valley.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 26, 2013)

Yesterday's sun-bathing went very well - just one slight disagreement on the way with a van driver who believes cyclists are paper thin and happy to be squeezed into the door-zone while some idiot pushes through at excessive speed - the second van driver to call me "fat" 
I sometimes try to explain that were I driving a motorised vehicle I would be driving more slowly than I cycle.


----------



## stavros (May 26, 2013)

Fully creamed-up, I still went down mainly country lanes lined with trees to keep out the sun. I also confidently overtook another couple of roadies, albeit ones with rather more years and pounds than I. About 22 miles all told. Similar again tomorrow methinks.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 27, 2013)

Still trying to track the source of the instability at speed.
Front wheel bearings (Shimano XT) are as rough as hell - so yesterday fitted the wheel that had been under my desk at work - original hub - possibly Suntour - never greased to my knowledge in over 12,000 miles 
I have to shake off my wheel taboo, order some spanners and start servicing them ... a fair few loose spokes too - time to take it to the nearest shop - which luckily has a decent reputation.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 27, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Still trying to track the source of the instability at speed.


 
Headset? Any play there?



gentlegreen said:


> Front wheel bearings (Shimano XT) are as rough as hell - so yesterday fitted the wheel that had been under my desk at work - original hub - possibly Suntour - never greased to my knowledge in over 12,000 miles
> I have to shake off my wheel taboo, order some spanners and start servicing them ... a fair few loose spokes too - time to take it to the nearest shop - which luckily has a decent reputation.


 
It doesn't take too many trips to the shop before a tension meter and truing stand become viable investments.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 27, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> Headset? Any play there?


 
Not that I can detect - but sometimes waiting at junctions I reckon I can feel sideways play as if it's the "temporary" second-hand suspension fork slopping about - but I just gave it all a bit of a testing and can't honestly say I can see anything.



> It doesn't take too many trips to the shop before a tension meter and truing stand become viable investments.


You're correct of course - will be something of an issue living in the French sticks (hopefully) .. though I must start noting the location of bicycle repair shops in France .. but it would depend on my being able to master the skill - I'm really no good at anything that requires judgement - I even struggle slightly with the 4mm clamp screws on my brakes etc... not that I've stripped any threads or had cables slipping at inopportune moments.

It's a key reason I choose over-spec rims ...

----------------------------

I have to say I'm not impressed by Shimano hubs - the grease doesn't seem to stay in.
The Suntour (?) hub has conical alloy covers in place of Shimano's rubber ones.
My other spare wheel's bearing is rough too after maybe 18 months' use (cheaper Shimano)..

Do I just need to replace the balls or are the cups (and hence hubs) wrecked ?


----------



## weepiper (May 27, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Not that I can detect - but sometimes waiting at junctions I reckon I can feel sideways play as if it's the "temporary" second-hand suspension fork slopping about - but I just gave it all a bit of a testing and can't honestly say I can see anything.


 

Cheap forks are the likely culprit. Stand with the bike beside you, pull on the front brake and rock forwards and backwards. Put the flat of your hand at the top of the fork leg and you'll feel if there's any play there.


----------



## weepiper (May 27, 2013)

I just passed a cyclist RTA on my way back from dropping the kids at school, on a road that I ride my bike down 3 times a week. Two ambulances, a doctor's car, a car with deployed airbags and a windscreen that looked like it had been smashed with someone's head and rozzers taking witness statements.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 27, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> You're correct of course - will be something of an issue living in the French sticks (hopefully) .. though I must start noting the location of bicycle repair shops in France .. but it would depend on my being able to master the skill - I'm really no good at anything that requires judgement - I even struggle slightly with the 4mm clamp screws on my brakes etc... not that I've stripped any threads or had cables slipping at inopportune moments.


 
Get a Ritchey Torqkey. You can't tighten anything to more than 5Nm with it.







The tension meter removes some of the judgment from wheel building and it makes more process driven. I wouldn't get the Park tension meter though. I've found them wildly inaccurate; it was possible to alter the reading by up to 10% just by lubricating it. The DT Tensio is very good. It has an RS-232 port so you can capture all your spoke tensions for analysis.








gentlegreen said:


> Do I just need to replace the balls or are the cups (and hence hubs) wrecked ?


 
You'll need to visually inspect the cups and cones to make that determination. A USB microscope is good for that.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (May 27, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> The DT Tensio is very good. It has an RS-232 port so you can capture all your spoke tensions for analysis.


 
It also has a £700 price tag.

Most bizarre thing I've seen recently though is a spoke tension app, that analyses the frequency of the spoke!
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/spoke-tension-gauge/id518870820?mt=8


----------



## DownwardDog (May 27, 2013)

Lemon Eddy said:


> It also has a £700 price tag.


 

I only need to build about another 50 pairs of wheels and it will have paid for itself!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 27, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Cheap forks are the likely culprit. Stand with the bike beside you, pull on the front brake and rock forwards and backwards. Put the flat of your hand at the top of the fork leg and you'll feel if there's any play there.


Thanks. 
I still can't swear I can actually see the play, but there's certainly more going on than should be ..

Time to bite the bullet and order a Surly 1x1 or something similar...


----------



## Boycey (May 27, 2013)

what do you do DownwardDog? i've used the park master jig and dt analogue tensiometer at ATG and built some hilariously accurate wheels, don't think they ride any better than the countless sets i've built with the standard jig and park tensiometer.


----------



## weepiper (May 27, 2013)

I have never used a tension meter. It's 8 years since I last built a pair of wheels - on my own bike - but they're still going strong


----------



## gentlegreen (May 27, 2013)

Natural talent plus light weight ?


----------



## stavros (May 27, 2013)

I took a wrong turning this morning after not researching the planned route thoroughly enough, but luckily the sun was out so I could navigate my way home using the shadow I cast to work out directions. It was blowing like hell though, so I felt very gratified once I got home.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 28, 2013)

Boycey said:


> what do you do DownwardDog? i've used the park master jig and dt analogue tensiometer at ATG and built some hilariously accurate wheels, don't think they ride any better than the countless sets i've built with the standard jig and park tensiometer.


 
I don't do anything professionally with bikes. Which is a good job as I'd get sacked pretty quickly as it takes me a very long time to build wheels. I bought Gerd Schraner's book a few years ago and started building wheels just for the lolz. I started off with a Park Truing Stand and Tension Meter. As I said, I had a lot of problems with the Park Tension Meter, returned it and had similar problems with the second one. Then I bought the Tensio and shit got real. I've probably built 4 sets of wheels for myself and another 2 for friends so it wasn't exactly a sound investment...


----------



## ddraig (May 29, 2013)

no commute again! working from home, grrr
going out to town on bike to make up for it

courier in London
100 miles a day! http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-22589385
only 1 accident


----------



## Dogsauce (May 29, 2013)

Had the wind behind me and fresh legs after a week off last night so thought I'd floor it a bit on the Pashley (my 'wet weather' ride) on the way home.  Thought I might be able to crack it in under 40 minutes (usual time is 45-50 mins on that bike for the 8.5 miles across town) - actually did it in 33:24!  The traffic lights were fairly kind to me, and little traffic because it was 8:30 in the evening, but still.  Coming back the other way on my regular ride (Falcon tourer) into the wind this morning took almost exactly the same time.


----------



## girasol (May 29, 2013)

ddraig said:


> no commute again! working from home, grrr
> going out to town on bike to make up for it
> 
> courier in London
> ...


 
49 years old???  He looks about 25...  Nice guy.  Would be interesting to check his lung function, I have always wondered how affected courier's lungs are by all the riding in traffic, every day.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 29, 2013)

girasol said:


> 49 years old??? He looks about 25... Nice guy. Would be interesting to check his lung function, I have always wondered how affected courier's lungs are by all the riding in traffic, every day.


At 53, I can't begin to get my head around that ... being self-employed I wonder how long he'll keep up that pace - it must surely get close to running a marathon some days.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 29, 2013)

3 way traffic lights for sewer repair saw me get off and push for a third of a mile.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 29, 2013)

ddraig said:


> no commute again! working from home, grrr
> going out to town on bike to make up for it
> 
> courier in London
> ...


 
I'm slightly skeptical of 100 miles/day. When I was a motorcycle courier in London (which I did sporadically from about _Meat is Murder_ to _Strangeways, Here We Come_) I probably averaged 30-40 miles for an 8 hour shift. To do 100 miles on a bicycle he'd have to be regularly putting in 12 hour days. 7am - 7pm in December, in London would be grim to say the least.


----------



## a_chap (May 29, 2013)

Even at my pedestrian pace I can manage 100 miles in less than eight hours and that includes café stops. I suspect a full time courier would be somewhat faster than I am.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 29, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Even at my pedestrian pace I can manage 100 miles in less than eight hours and that includes café stops.


 
Not through the West End though.


----------



## a_chap (May 29, 2013)

I thought cycle couriers never stopped for traffic or lights


----------



## Crispy (May 31, 2013)

I was turning left out of Brixton Water Lane onto Effra Road. A cyclist coming the other way jumped red and turned right, colliding with my rear wheel, bending the rim and ruining 2 spokes. Thanks for that, you fuckwit. It's lucky for both of us that nobody was hurt.


----------



## pissflaps (May 31, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I was turning left out of Brixton Water Lane onto Effra Road. A cyclist coming the other way jumped red and turned right, colliding with my rear wheel, bending the rim and ruining 2 spokes. Thanks for that, you fuckwit. It's lucky for both of us that nobody was hurt.


 

what a fucking weapon. presumably you got his details so he can pay for your repairs before you d-locked him in the knee?


----------



## Crispy (May 31, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> what a fucking weapon. presumably you got his details so he can pay for your repairs before you d-locked him in the knee?


He left the scene after making sure I was ok :-/


----------



## pissflaps (May 31, 2013)

can you describe him and his bike?


----------



## weepiper (May 31, 2013)

I received a bike for an insurance quote at work yesterday where the rider was lucky to be alive, by the sound of things - he was on a roundabout (it's a big several lane one with slip roads off a motorway as well as minor roads) and a car came off the slip and straight over the roundabout without stopping, hit his rear dropout, sent him and bike flying across the road. He was knocked unconscious, his helmet is literally in pieces and the bike's a write off. Luckily for him there just happened to be a police car passing; he woke up in hospital and they'd got the guy's details and picked up his bike for him. It was about a grand's worth of bike too.


----------



## pissflaps (May 31, 2013)

the three points and 50 quid fine that driver will get slapped with will certainly make him think twice about driving like a giant fool in future.


----------



## joustmaster (May 31, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I was turning left out of Brixton Water Lane onto Effra Road. A cyclist coming the other way jumped red and turned right, colliding with my rear wheel, bending the rim and ruining 2 spokes. Thanks for that, you fuckwit. It's lucky for both of us that nobody was hurt.


 
megacunt.


----------



## joustmaster (May 31, 2013)

I saw someone riding a boris bike the other day, and they had a road bike balanced In the "basket" thing at the front.


----------



## a_chap (May 31, 2013)

Warm and sunny this morning, so commuting on the Pashley


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful 8-mile ride in warm sunshine round the hills above Lancaster.  Going out again at lunchtime and heading towards the sea this time, got to make the most of the weather!


----------



## Crispy (May 31, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> can you describe him and his bike?


Male, white. Red/grey/white frame, drop bars. Can't tell you much more tbh. He was apologetic and polite, just didn't seem to occur to him to hang around.


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2013)

hope you find him

first commute with laptop today, not too bad
glad i took bike and not train


----------



## gentlegreen (May 31, 2013)

I think I've pinned my bike's lack of steering precision down to slack bearings in the *rear* wheel - though why it suddenly went wonky I don't know. Time to order some cone spanners.
In the meantime I managed to stuff some grease in the non-sprocket side.

But the whole thing's getting a bit loose so I may get a new wheel built so I can get this one looked at.
I've had 2 years and 4000 miles out of this one.
I have a spare one, but it's non-disc and I don't have any vee-brakes available ...
Perhaps I should get one built on a sealed bearing hub ...

I need a second near-identical bike really ...


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2013)

Sure it must have been aired before but it tickled me.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 1, 2013)

Bloody hell !


----------



## girasol (Jun 1, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Sure it must have been aired before but it tickled me.





Everyone breaks the rules...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 1, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Warm and sunny this morning, so commuting on the Pashley



That's the opposite of my situation - the heavy Pashley with mudguards and hub brakes is definitely my 'wet weather' ride!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 1, 2013)

Got in my 20 miles, had a bit of a sit-down.. found some dopamine on the way back and put a bit of effort into it. Met 3 people I know - stopped for the first who was on his way back from Guernsey via Shafesbury... into his 60s. I don't know how he does it physically or emotionally - almost non-stop touring - often solo - he'll be in Nantes later for the Sem Fed...

Passed a roller-skater who'd got up to 16MPH !
Youtubed an idiot on the railway path with a motorcycle.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 1, 2013)

An interesting day.

Did a 70 mile Audax ride (i.e. 100km + 12km lost off-route) in glorious sunshine   However the last time I did such a short Audax ride was, er... 2002 so I decided to put in a bit more effort than I would usually. Ok, a lot more effort. Surprisingly I finished embarassingly far up the field. Amazed at some of the riders who were slower than me.

At one point around 1pm, I was caught by a motorist who, very properly, waited until the road was clear before overtaking me. But she then pulled level with me, wound the window down, and told me (in no uncertain terms) that my rear light was off and so she couldn't see me at all. 1pm. Blue sky. Glorious sunshine. But then she had a South African accent, which could be significant.

On returning home I found my Plus Fours had arrived! So after visiting a sick relative in hospital (three hours drive there and back) I donned them along with my new Argyle knee-length socks, checked shirt, waistcoat and cloth cap and took the ensemble for a test drive on the Pashley before tomorrow's Pashley Picnic in Stratford-upon-Avon.

The looks on the faces of the people in the off licence was a picture


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 2, 2013)

quite. you're lucky she didn't follow you home and burn down your village.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 2, 2013)

How's the facial hair ?
I wish my camera hadn't crashed yesterday. I encountered a young chap out with a group of friends on non-sporty bikes with a spectacular set of whiskers (I didn't get to see if it was actually a fixie he was riding) - beyond soup-straining and into Yorkshire terrier territory !
I suspect a handlebar would suffice (as well as having an appropriate name.  )


----------



## stavros (Jun 2, 2013)

I did my 17 mile time trial route in almost bang on an hour this morning, which made me quite proud. I even got into my sparingly-used big chainset for a good 5 mile turn.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Only 11.5 miles in woods lots off dog walker and horses. See a nasty dog fight both dog had chest harnesses one kind of dog was pit bull terrier don't know other type.
Some walker was trying to get inbetween the dogs 

Nasty dogs like that should be on a lead!


----------



## a_chap (Jun 2, 2013)

The Pashley Picnic was (and still is, probably; I had to leave early) bloody fantastic. Photo of yours truly to follow.

Before today I hadn't appreciated the fact that the majority of female Pashley owners are extremely easy on the eye! Therefore I shall be purchasing a Pashley cycle for Mrs Chap forthwith.

Toodle pip!


----------



## a_chap (Jun 4, 2013)

Yours truly at the start of Sunday's Pashley Picnic Ride.







What a handsome bastard I am, eh?

Toodle pip!


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 4, 2013)

excellent.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 4, 2013)

See, I could never do that - buy cycling-specific clothing !


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 5, 2013)

For my Pashley (a rusty ex-British Petroleum works bike in hi-viz yellow) I think I'd have to wear some of my work overalls to look the part.  Is that picnic an annual event, or more frequent?  I'd love to come along to represent to scruffy end of the product line.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 5, 2013)

Sadly it's just once a year dogsauce old chap.

There was a rather attractive lady dressed as 1940s Land Girl so I don't think you'd have the "scruffy" end to yourself.

I did spend some time riding with another rather attractive young lady on a very rusty Pashley which had been rescued from the local tip only days beforehand.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 6, 2013)

Nearly taken out by a taxi doing a U-turn on Boar Lane last night - saw them start indicating when parked on the left so I pulled out to the centre of the road (it's a wide road) so they had room to pull out & start moving off in the same direction I was travelling, but they swung out and turned right across me. Several bus queues of people might have heard a bit of swearing.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Sure it must have been aired before but it tickled me.




raaaaaaaaaa


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 6, 2013)

ddraig said:


> raaaaaaaaaa


4 people a day seriously injured or killed at one single junction????


----------



## Private Storm (Jun 6, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> 4 people a day seriously injured or killed at one single junction????


 

No, in the whole city


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 6, 2013)

Private Storm said:


> No, in the whole city


Still fucking bonkers innit


----------



## Private Storm (Jun 6, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Still fucking bonkers innit


 

Yes, mental. Still not Elephant and Castle though


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 6, 2013)

Darn.
Two classic horn deployments and my camera card gets corrupted again. 
I can't even find my USB reader so I can format it.

The summer has brought out the crazies in large numbers.
Presumably when they overtake a cyclist into oncoming traffic, they assume everyone will agree it's the cyclist's fault.

I certainly find the other cars slow to reach for the horn themselves - as if it's the norm.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 6, 2013)

Definitely seen an uptick in motorised dickery now the sun has come out a bit. Had to check I hadn't accidentally donned a cloak of invisibility this morning after the number of people that pulled in/out on me.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 6, 2013)

A guy stopped in the road, to the right of the lane, indicating right. Me and another cyclist go to pass on his left, just as he starts to turn left. 
Amazing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2013)

Should the consumption of an addictive drug - involving fire, be allowed at the wheel while moving ?


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 7, 2013)

Modified my tactics on a fast stretch downhill. I often get cut up by drivers going around corners so now I've decided to cycle in the middle of the lane so the fuckers can't get past me.


----------



## Private Storm (Jun 7, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Modified my tactics on a fast stretch downhill. I often get cut up by drivers going around corners so now I've decided to cycle in the middle of the lane so the fuckers can't get past me.


 

There's a 90 degree turn on my route to work - if I don't cycle WELL out in the middle of the lane, I'm regularly cut up and nearly knocked off.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 7, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Modified my tactics on a fast stretch downhill. I often get cut up by drivers going around corners so now I've decided to cycle in the middle of the lane so the fuckers can't get past me.


If anyone hooks their horn. Stop your bike in the middle of the road and ask them what they want.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2013)

Next stage camera and a loud horn 

So depressing that we have to herd the feckers and point out the bleedin' obvious.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 7, 2013)

Riding defensively is critical. Own the road if you have to. You also paid for it, so fuck anyone without the patience to wait a few seconds.

(but where it isn't any hassle or unsafe, be considerate to those that wish to pass*).

*except Audi drivers. Their Karma is in significant deficit and they deserve no accommodation.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2013)

BMW drivers have definitely let themselves slide in the thug stakes... when I was riding motorcycles in the 70s and 80s, it was Volvo Estates.....
I wish my camera hadn't died yesterday. One of the cars I horned was an open-top - I might have caught them flinching. I probably ought to build my Fiamm horn into my front light and maybe enlarge the flare.
(a good reason for me to be off-axis and wearing headphones.)


----------



## 8115 (Jun 7, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Modified my tactics on a fast stretch downhill. I often get cut up by drivers going around corners so now I've decided to cycle in the middle of the lane so the fuckers can't get past me.


 
Not exactly clear how they're cutting you up, are they turning left or just taking the corners too close?

Do you visually check over your right shoulder enough? I do this a lot (got in the habit through listening to music and so not being able to rely on my ears), it serves two purposes, first you know exactly what's coming and can be prepared, second it lets cars know you're alert and interacting with them. Nobody cuts me up except on roundabouts, I still haven't found an answer to that one.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 7, 2013)

are we playing the 'lazy stereotypes' game again? oh goody.


----------



## 8115 (Jun 7, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> are we playing the 'lazy stereotypes' game again? oh goody.


 
Do you have a bike?


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 7, 2013)

does it matter if i do or don't?


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 7, 2013)

8115 said:


> Not exactly clear how they're cutting you up, are they turning left or just taking the corners too close?
> 
> Do you visually check over your right shoulder enough? I do this a lot (got in the habit through listening to music and so not being able to rely on my ears), it serves two purposes, first you know exactly what's coming and can be prepared, second it lets cars know you're alert and interacting with them. Nobody cuts me up except on roundabouts, I still haven't found an answer to that one.


 
he (probably) means going round a left hand bend, the car overtakes him and cuts the corner at the same time. So now he moves out so the car can't pass


----------



## 8115 (Jun 7, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> does it matter if i do or don't?


 
I think it affects people's perspective on cycling chat if they do or not, yes.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 7, 2013)

many cyclists complain bitterly, and rightly so, about being judged as a whole based upon the actions of a few, almost to the point where the word 'cyclists' has become a pejorative term. Saying things like 'BMW Drivers do this that and the next thing' is just the other side of the same coin and is equally unhelpful.

We all need to move away from this 'them and us' narrative if we are going to see any meaningful change.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 7, 2013)

8115 said:


> I think it affects people's perspective on cycling chat if they do or not, yes.


 
so if i don't have a bike, my opinions on these matters are less relevant than those of someone who does?

interesting.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 7, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> many cyclists complain bitterly, and rightly so, about being judged as a whole based upon the actions of a few, almost to the point where the word 'cyclists' has become a pejorative term. Saying things like 'BMW Drivers do this that and the next thing' is just the other side of the same coin and is equally unhelpful.
> 
> We all need to move away from this 'them and us' narrative if we are going to see any meaningful change.


 
FOR FUCK SAKE YOU MASSIVE CUNT..
Stop spouting such sense!
Its a friday and its sunny, everyone is meant to be going a bit stupid and daft.. and there you are typing out something as spot on as that.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 7, 2013)

apologies.

facking white van man iz jokez, innit?


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 7, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> apologies.
> 
> facking white van man iz jokez, innit?


 
thats better.

I sometimes drive a BMW, and it annoys me to think that some cyclists might automatically think me a twat.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2013)

One would need to know the relative ownership levels of Audis versus the number of incidents to be certain.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 7, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> does it matter if i do or don't?


 
Everyone should have a bike.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2013)

Sadly I was 27 before I ever rode one and 47 before I realised that it's one of the greatest inventions of all time.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 7, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Everyone should have a bike.


 
possibly. tho biking is not for everyone.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> possibly. tho biking is not for everyone.


I always figure that if someone like me who can't ride a kiddies' roundabout or climb on a ladder to paint a wall can ride one so successfully, almost anyone can.
I've only managed to fall off about 4 times in 25 years and 40,000 miles.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 7, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> thats better.
> 
> I sometimes drive a BMW, and it annoys me to think that some cyclists might automatically think me a twat.


 
My initial comment was knowingly facetious, so relax.

BUT there is some use in expecting certain drivers to behave according to stereotypes, it's part of your instinct if you ride everyday - for example personal plates/fat exhaust/tinted windows are a sign to be a bit more cautious around them at the lights.  From experience also, white cars (newish), transit-type pick-up trucks (especially those with landscape gardening equipment in the back), BMW/Audi/Golfs, taxis/private hire (especially taxis/private hire) - all seem to appear more frequently to put you in danger.   Not every driver will drive like a twat, and sometimes you'll get nearly run off the road by a 2CV with a nuclear-power-no-thanks sticker in the rear window, but some amount of stereotyping is just part of the processing of information as you read the road ahead, the same way you adopt certain cautions around buses and large lorries.  It's something you just pick up if you ride every day (I do about 18 miles cross-city every day).


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 7, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> My initial comment was knowingly facetious, so relax.
> 
> BUT there is some use in expecting certain drivers to behave according to stereotypes, it's part of your instinct if you ride everyday - for example personal plates/fat exhaust/tinted windows are a sign to be a bit more cautious around them at the lights. From experience also, white cars (newish), transit-type pick-up trucks (especially those with landscape gardening equipment in the back), BMW/Audi/Golfs, taxis/private hire (especially taxis/private hire) - all seem to appear more frequently to put you in danger. Not every driver will drive like a twat, and sometimes you'll get nearly run off the road by a 2CV with a nuclear-power-no-thanks sticker in the rear window, but some amount of stereotyping is just part of the processing of information as you read the road ahead, the same way you adopt certain cautions around buses and large lorries. It's something you just pick up if you ride every day (I do about 18 miles cross-city every day).


 
Post office vans seem to be the ones that stick out in my mind..
And suit-wearing folk on boris bikes.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 7, 2013)

i find roads dictate behavior rather than vehicle. Railton road is a choice example of shitty layout and planning resulting in people driving like solid gold cunts regardless of what they're driving.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 7, 2013)

ken bikes.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 7, 2013)

My 'extra caution' list is not just formed from my own experience though - I'm incredibly cautious around skip lorries - not because of any bad experience, but because they've killed quite a few people, including someone quite local to me. I'm sure they're over-represented in casualty statistics. I give them tons of space.

Sometimes it's not just the car, there's something in the behaviour you can pick up, revving, stopping abruptly, driving with apparently too much caution (confused or drunk?) - you pick up signs quickly and react accordingly. It's the same when driving too, sometimes on the motorway I'll speed up to get past someone driving erratically/unpredictable just because I don't want to be behind them if they fuck up, and also don't want to have to give up too much of my concentration second-guessing their next move (e.g. if they change lane without indicating). When cycling I'll also emply the 'getting away from someone' strategy, even changing route. This can be other cyclists too.

Pissflaps is right about road design too, that's something that can encourage bad behaviour.  One of the most common on my commute is people overtaking then pulling into sliproads in front of me - happens several places on route.  Of course, on the worst of these the council wants me up on the pavement (shared space, poor surface, obstructions) and to cross the sliproad (and a branch off it) on two signalled crossings.  If I did this at every location, and followed the meandering off-road routes through various gates, barriers and crossings my commute would be an hour, not 30 minutes.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 7, 2013)

Nipped back home for lunch.

It's glorious out there chaps


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2013)

We're enveloped in sea mist down here.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 7, 2013)

Dogsauce sounds like you know what the fuck you're doing out there.

How many cars can you identify based on engine sound alone? i can pretty much peg a black cab at twenty paces to the rear.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 7, 2013)

I got cut up by a McLaren MP4-12C this morning. The pleasure, the privilege was mine.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 7, 2013)

Speaking of which, I find London cabs very hard to slot into a neat category. Some are obviously very skilled and experienced drivers, with excellent awareness and road manners. Some are "king of the road" selfish arseholes. You just have to assume they all are :-/


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 7, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Speaking of which, I find London cabs very hard to slot into a neat category. Some are obviously very skilled and experienced drivers, with excellent awareness and road manners. Some are "king of the road" selfish arseholes. You just have to assume they all are :-/


 
I was surprised by how good bus drivers were, compared to how i'd imagined they should be.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 7, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I was surprised by how good bus drivers were, compared to how i'd imagined they should be.


They share their lanes with cyclists 24/7. They're generally excellent, yes.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 7, 2013)

There aren't so many London-style cabs up here in Leeds, but I do recognise the engine sound!  It's mostly Skoda octavias up here.  They're not the worst, private hire seem to have that badge, especially good at overtaking in the other lane when you're signalling to turn right into a side road (any Leeds folk who turn off Cardigan Road onto Thornville Rd by the petrol station will be very familiar with this move).


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2013)

Suddenly got a whiff of petrichor and see that it's raining - I wish I'd screen-grabbed the met office page earlier 
I actually considered leaving my jacket at home - only light rain though ... I wouldn't have donned the rubber trousers even if I'd brought them.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 7, 2013)

a bit here in london too.. It seems to have stopped though. Which is good, as its BBQ night.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 7, 2013)

Commiserations about the rain chaps. I'm just about to bugger off home (POETS day you see) and am hoping I won't get sunburned


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2013)

Just setting off and it's pleasant and warm and no wind, but I will be able to make good use of my lights !


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 7, 2013)

Blue skies and a slight/moderate easterley here (a constant this week, a bugger in the morning but has helped out with some fast times on the homeward leg). Leaving in about an hour, might have a crack at a few Strava sprint segments on the route home.


----------



## plurker (Jun 7, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> My initial comment was knowingly facetious, so relax.
> 
> BUT there is some use in expecting certain drivers to behave according to stereotypes, it's part of your instinct if you ride everyday - for example personal plates/fat exhaust/tinted windows are a sign to be a bit more cautious around them at the lights. From experience also, white cars (newish), transit-type pick-up trucks (especially those with landscape gardening equipment in the back), BMW/Audi/Golfs, taxis/private hire (especially taxis/private hire) - all seem to appear more frequently to put you in danger. Not every driver will drive like a twat, and sometimes you'll get nearly run off the road by a 2CV with a nuclear-power-no-thanks sticker in the rear window, but some amount of stereotyping is just part of the processing of information as you read the road ahead, the same way you adopt certain cautions around buses and large lorries. It's something you just pick up if you ride every day (I do about 18 miles cross-city every day).


 
BMW Minis are, sans exception, driven by twats. Either estateagent twats, suityyoungbloke twats or poshyounggirl twats.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2013)

My fastest time for months this evening, but the bike feels like a bag of spare parts at the moment.
Pretty sure the BB is somewhat tired after only maybe 5,000 miles.

This idiot almost made up for failing to get two others last night. :-



I called the video file "Billysmarts" ....


----------



## weepiper (Jun 7, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> My fastest time for months this evening, but the bike feels like a bag of spare parts at the moment.
> Pretty sure the BB is somewhat tired after only maybe 5,000 miles.


 

Do me a favour gg, turn your bike upside down and have a close look at all the places the tubes join round the bottom bracket and the rear dropout for cracks.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 7, 2013)

plurker said:


> BMW Minis are, sans exception, driven by twats. Either estateagent twats, suityyoungbloke twats or poshyounggirl twats.


 
You forgot fluffy-haired studentbloke twats, although admittedly that's just an embryonic stage of suityyoungbloke twats.

Not one I've noted being particularly badly driven tbh, only sometimes badly parked.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 7, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> This idiot almost made up for failing to get two others last night. :-
> 
> I called the video file "Billysmarts" ....


 
I thought the first guy was a bit reckless taking you on the bend, let alone the second. Christ.

A private hire and a golf though. Add it to the tally.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Do me a favour gg, turn your bike upside down and have a close look at all the places the tubes join round the bottom bracket and the rear dropout for cracks.


Thanks ..it's certainly had me looking at the dropouts ...It was a bit strange that it all started so suddenly.
It's a Giant ATX830 from 2001 with 20-something thousand miles on it.
Is that a high mileage for that sort of frame ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> I thought the first guy was a bit reckless taking you on the bend, let alone the second. Christ.


That stretch of road just keeps on giving.
I try to laugh at these things, but if they'd had a blowout, I might well have copped some shrapnel...


----------



## weepiper (Jun 7, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Thanks ..it's certainly had me looking at the dropouts ...It was a bit strange that it all started so suddenly.
> It's a Giant ATX830 from 2001 with 20-something thousand miles on it.
> Is that a high mileage for that sort of frame ?


 

Well, Giant have a lifetime frame warranty but twelve years old is pretty old for an aluminium frame that's getting commuted on by a heavyish rider.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 7, 2013)

How often should BBs be changed? I've had one of those sealed unit ones in mine for nearly 2 years, will have done well over 5000 in that time I reckon.  It doesn't feel rough or anything, but it's felt like there's a bit more friction or something when I've been riding recently, though that might just be old legs (or the less common easterly wind pegging me back in the mornings when I'm used to the prevailing westerly blowing me along).  I gave the chain a good clean yesterday and put some air in the tyres a couple of days ago which has helped, but something definitely doesn't feel as easy as it ought to.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 7, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> How often should BBs be changed? I've had one of those sealed unit ones in mine for nearly 2 years, will have done well over 5000 in that time I reckon. It doesn't feel rough or anything, but it's felt like there's a bit more friction or something when I've been riding recently, though that might just be old legs (or the less common easterly wind pegging me back in the mornings when I'm used to the prevailing westerly blowing me along). I gave the chain a good clean yesterday and put some air in the tyres a couple of days ago which has helped, but something definitely doesn't feel as easy as it ought to.


 

drop the chain off the smallest ring to rest on the frame and turn the cranks, it should be smooth and free-running. Then grab the left crank in one hand and the frame seat tube in the other and try to pull the crank away from the frame, there should be no play. If there's play or roughness it's new b/b time, otherwise the problem is coming from elsewhere (hubs? worn chain etc?)


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks, I'll check that. Chain & back block were changed recently (2 months) and should be OK.  The derailleur was pretty mucky but I cleaned that yesterday along with as much else as I could get to (dirty winter roads!). I had an issue with brake blocks sticking a bit a while back and think the front one might still be catching sometimes.  I suspect it is just the wind holding me back, but was just curious if there was a typical lifespan for the sealed unit BBs (it's an octolink one, probably the cheapest of that type I could get on ebay at the time).


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 8, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Is that a high mileage for that sort of frame ?


 
Yes. Al (unlike ferrous metals) has no distinct fatigue limit (Sf). A high enough number of even the smallest deflections will eventually cause it to fail.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 8, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Do me a favour gg, turn your bike upside down and have a close look at all the places the tubes join round the bottom bracket and the rear dropout for cracks.


 
On what part of the frame do you see the most failures in your experience WP? Around the bottom bracket?


----------



## weepiper (Jun 8, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> On what part of the frame do you see the most failures in your experience WP? Around the bottom bracket?


 

Yeah, I'd say where the left chainstay joins the bottom bracket, or the right chainstay at the rear dropout.

edit, you do get some pretty random seeming ones though where the tube just goes in the middle, there's some cracking (  ) pictures here

http://flickrhivemind.net/Tags/framefailure/Interesting


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 8, 2013)

I was given (for spare parts) an old Raleigh Pioneer many years ago where the weld had failed where one of the seat stays met the seat tube. One of my dad's friends who builds bikes rewelded it and I got quite a few more years out of it. In retrospect it sounds more like a defect than a failure, it was only a few years old.

I guess catastrophic frame failure must be one of those things that would really knock your confidence - I just whizz about assuming this 30-yr old bit of steel underneath me is going to stay in one piece. I've had a couple of axle failures (both at low speed), a front wheel fall out bumping up or down a kerb and a very scary brake cable failure (downhill, T-junction on to busy fast road that just happened to be clear as I shot across it and clattered into the opposite kerb).  It can take a while to get your nerve back.


----------



## Rebelda (Jun 8, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Speaking of which, I find London cabs very hard to slot into a neat category. Some are obviously very skilled and experienced drivers, with excellent awareness and road manners. Some are "king of the road" selfish arseholes. You just have to assume they all are :-/


Whereas any vehicle with the Addison Lee brand on it seems to be actively seeking ways to kill cyclists im(central London)e


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 8, 2013)

Had a pretty good look at my frame welds.
The one worrying part is behind the seat tube where I've fitted a propstand - the clamp bolt wouldn't budge last time I tried and I can't find my spanners at the moment  .. (I've picked up a shelf unit in Aldi for £20 so I can get my tools and spares properly organised.)
But I couldn't see anything untowards when I shone a light down there.
There's just this noticeable play in the rear wheel bearing.
It probably *IS* time to make this my emergency bike, so I suppose I'll need to look for a new 26 inch wheel bike - though I suspect it's the wrong time of year to be looking.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 8, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Had a pretty good look at my frame welds.
> The one worrying part is behind the seat tube where I've fitted a propstand - the clamp bolt wouldn't budge last time I tried and I can't find my spanners at the moment  .. (I've picked up a shelf unit in Aldi for £20 so I can get my tools and spares properly organised.)
> But I couldn't see anything untowards when I shone a light down there.
> There's just this noticeable play in the rear wheel bearing.
> It probably *IS* time to make this my emergency bike, so I suppose I'll need to look for a new 26 inch wheel bike - though I suspect it's the wrong time of year to be looking.


 
fixed gear.
then start dressing all hoxton


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 8, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> fixed gear.
> then start dressing all hoxton


No way Jose.
Somewhat peeved that I'm liable to have to accept 9 or 10 speed and octalink - so a whole new set of tools.
I'm perfectly happy with my 7 plus 1 megarange...


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 8, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> No way Jose.
> Somewhat peeved that I'm liable to have to accept 9 or 10 speed and octalink - so a whole new set of tools.
> I'm perfectly happy with my 7 plus 1 megarange...


 

Give a few types of bikes a go though. Just to see what they feel like. No point in just sticking to what you know.
Evans Cycles will order any of the ones on their site in for you to have a go on.
Then bugger off and get a similar one from elsewhere.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 8, 2013)

It's about now a lot of new bike for work schemes kick in from the new tax year, so probably a few displaced second-hand bikes starting to pop up on Gumtree & shop noticeboards. Sure you can find a good deal almost anytime.


----------



## 8115 (Jun 8, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I was surprised by how good bus drivers were, compared to how i'd imagined they should be.


 
Bus drivers are uniformly great, I find, they indicate, respect priorities, check their mirrors, drive at an appropriate speed.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 8, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> so I suppose I'll need to look for a new 26 inch wheel bike.


 
Disc Trucker.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 8, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Yeah, I'd say where the left chainstay joins the bottom bracket, or the right chainstay at the rear dropout.
> 
> edit, you do get some pretty random seeming ones though where the tube just goes in the middle, there's some cracking (  ) pictures here
> 
> http://flickrhivemind.net/Tags/framefailure/Interesting


 
As some of you know I do Audax (long distance) rides. There's a classic Audax ride called the Bryan Chapman Memorial which at 600km and over 9,000m of climbing is waaaay too hard for me. The *last* thing anyone would want is a broken frame on a ride like that.

Allow me to present a rider known as Von Broad...

https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=43334.msg943411#msg943411


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 8, 2013)

a_chap said:


> As some of you know I do Audax (long distance) rides. There's a classic Audax ride called the Bryan Chapman Memorial which at 600km and over 9,000m of climbing is waaaay too hard for me. The *last* thing anyone would want is a broken frame on a ride like that.
> 
> Allow me to present a rider known as Von Broad...
> 
> https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=43334.msg943411#msg943411


 
How long does it take to do 600km?


----------



## a_chap (Jun 8, 2013)

There's a maximum time limit of 40 hours. Bear in mind the clock never stops. It keeps ticking by when you stop for food/drink, getting lost, repairs, sleep, etc.


----------



## Rebelda (Jun 8, 2013)

Didn't commute yesterday, but did finally fit my first SPD pedals (egg beaters, fwiw). 3 hugely embarrassing falls in the park, but then made it home without accident. Am a bit nervous about a proper ride tomorrow *inspects knee scab*


----------



## a_chap (Jun 8, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> 3 hugely embarrassing falls in the park, but then made it home without accident.





Rebelda said:


> Didn't commute yesterday, but did finally fit my first SPD pedals (egg beaters, fwiw).


 
Welcome to the club 



Rebelda said:


> 3 hugely embarrassing falls in the park


 
Don't worry - _everyone_ falls off the first time they use clipless pedals


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm the exception that proves the rule. Not one fall in 10 years.


----------



## Rebelda (Jun 8, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Don't worry - _everyone_ falls off the first time they use clipless pedals


 
I get that impression  It's a marvellous conversation starter! Not looking forward to the inevitable time I collapse at a set of traffic lights though. 



ChrisFilter said:


> I'm the exception that proves the rule. Not one fall in 10 years.


 
That, or you've just jinxed yourself


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 8, 2013)

My ride to test the two tunnels south of Bath turned into the 50 mile ride from hell.
I got very lost and ended up finding horrible hilly A roads I would rather not know exist.
Even when I got back on the railway path at Bitton, I feared I wouldn't have the strength to get home. 

The one good thing was I realised I need to tighten my steerer bearing star-fangled allen screw thing.
After adjusting my rear disc brake, I had to keep dabbing it to shut up the squeaking as the rear wheel moved from side to side due to the slack in the bearing.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 8, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> That, or you've just jinxed yourself



Yeah, I thought that as I posted it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> Disc Trucker.


A shame about the drop handlebars ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2013)

Yesterday's navigation disaster :-


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 9, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> A shame about the drop handlebars ...


 
The drops on the DT are quite high if you don't cut the steerer down.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 9, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Yesterday's navigation disaster :-
> 
> View attachment 33479


 
Having the route coloured like that looks pretty handy. How do you get the council to paint the roads like that for you GG?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2013)

The Sustrans signage doesn't help much either. I've only just twigged that if I'd turned right at Burnett instead of left, the Avon Cycleway converges with the last bit of my planned route through Saltford.



I scribbled something on a cereal packet before I left, but never even referred to it.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 9, 2013)

gg - i bought one of those satnav things. it was 150 quid. Which is a lot. More than the cost of my bike, actually. But it has made long journeys a lot easier. i just occasionally glance down to see if I am still following the line I loaded on to the map before I set off.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2013)

I was hoping to use my phone for that, but it hasn't happened ...
Even an old-fashioned paper map would help - but I don't have a printer at home ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2013)

Sort of cycle-related. I finally had to get my working area by the front door sorted as I keep losing tools and parts.
My "garage" is actually the downstairs front room which in an ideal world would have a ceiling and would also be my kitchen / diner - a sort of utilitarian "country kitchen" ...

So I've been meaning for some time to buy some steel/chipboard shelving units to organise my bike repair stuff and tools generally. Half decent ones are 50 quid or so, but without a car it's a faff to get them home on the bus from Machine Mart.
But then my local Aldi had some. Initially they were £40, but I could see they weren't up to scratch, but I grabbed a set at £20 and wheeled them home on my sack truck.

They're a thing of wonder - an ingenious confection of the thinnest practicable pressed and perforated steel.
They must have taken *two hours* to assemble - and they finally beat me when it came to squeezing in the chipboard shelves - but maybe in tidying up, I'll find a bastard file to shave just enough off the corners.
The instructions were definitely *not* sufficient for the non-mechanically minded - a certain rhythm is needed.

They claim to take 175KG per shelf,. but I'm not about to try.
As I tapped the thing together I was amazed at how solid they feel considering how thin everything is.

I sort of wish I'd bought another to use as a wine rack.




(they aren't actually falling apart /leaning already - it's an optical illusion)


----------



## plurker (Jun 10, 2013)

nearly taken out this morning by a flatbed driver of which decided he didn't want to wait behind me going round the left-hander off clapham road onto south lambeth road at kennington post office, so accelerated past me then left hooked across, completely covering the bike lane and forcing me to slam on the anchors. When he was at the next set of lights he wound his window down and said 'sorry about that mate, didn't realise you were that fast'

given i'd been ahead of him all the way since acre lane you'd think he'd have realised! Was going to make a call to the company but he was well apologetic so hope he's learnt the lesson...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 10, 2013)

I would still send a discrete message to the company just not identifying the driver.


----------



## plurker (Jun 10, 2013)

yeah, good call I guess - i didn' t give the reg no to them, everyone makes mistakes!

_Thanks you very much for your e-mail, I am sorry that you have experienced this unfortunate incident with one of our vehicles._

_Can I reassure you that as part of our Freight Operators Recognition Scheme membership & best practice, all of our drivers do and have attended the TFL ‘Sharing London’s roads’ course._

_I'm happy to think that he was apologising for his mistake, unfortunately three of our trucks have been on/or close to the route you mentioned earlier today, it will therefore be difficult to single out one without more info, __however as a reminder I will have a word with all of them._


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 11, 2013)

I've been carrying a cough for the last two weeks, chatting to my dad on the phone on Sunday night and he reckons cycling won't help and that I have to rest my lungs to shift it (anyone know if this is correct?). I have generally been turning up at the office in the morning coughing myself inside out after flooring it for nine miles.

I did my outward commute yesterday partly on the train (the uphill bit), and homeward commute very leisurely, letting gravity do a lot of the work and taking the canal for part of it - 48 minutes for what is usually a 30 minute ride. It's really hard riding slow - kept getting overtaken & having people pull away at lights and the slightly competitive part of my brain was just craving a bit of speed to keep up.

I'm actually worse today - crazy fever during the night, currently tucked in bed with a headache, might do a little working from home later if I'm up to it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 11, 2013)

What sort of a cough ? Any pouring phlegm when you cycle ?
I always get grief on Urban for carrying on, but I literally only stop cycling when I'm weak enough to be confined to bed.
My commute is 3.5 miles there and 5.5 miles back ...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 11, 2013)

Not much phlegm. Picked up the cough on a brief holiday to Spain, probably on the plane out there (recirculated air). My dad said that when you have a cough your lungs are bleeding, and exercising just makes them bleed more. Possibly over dramatising it, though he's an asthmatic and marathon runner so probably knows what he is on about. I often find riding helps clear out my lungs a bit, I have a commute of just short of nine miles which takes 30-35 minutes depending on what the wind is up to, and I'm constantly pushing for a faster time, working hard on the hills, and arriving at the office a physical wreck. Taking it easier isn't instinctive!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 11, 2013)

9 miles in 35 minutes is twice as far / fast as me.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 11, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> I'm actually worse today - *crazy fever* during the night, currently tucked in bed with a headache, might do a little working from home later if I'm up to it.


 
Sounds like you should get checked out by a doctor in case it's a chest infection.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 11, 2013)

What sort of headache. generalised or acute ?


----------



## girasol (Jun 11, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Not much phlegm. Picked up the cough on a brief holiday to Spain, probably on the plane out there (recirculated air). My dad said that when you have a cough your lungs are bleeding, and exercising just makes them bleed more. Possibly over dramatising it, though he's an asthmatic and marathon runner so probably knows what he is on about. I often find riding helps clear out my lungs a bit, I have a commute of just short of nine miles which takes 30-35 minutes depending on what the wind is up to, and I'm constantly pushing for a faster time, working hard on the hills, and arriving at the office a physical wreck. Taking it easier isn't instinctive!



The general consensus for exercise is that if you have a cold above neck its OK to exercise, and if its below, ie chesty cough, then you shouldn't...  Have a little research on internet and see what you think...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 11, 2013)

I got caught out a couple of years ago.
I went on this amazing group ride over the Severn to Tintern Abbey, so when a similar ride cropped up a week or two later I was well up for it.

I'd had a snotty nose for a few days, but it was running clear by the time of the ride.
I consciously used the 12 miles to the start point as a measure of my stamina and I was fine.
Once we started getting into the hills, I had all the symptoms of flu and I couldn't eat any lunch - the ride home was a nightmare - I felt 100 years old .... but the next day I was perfectly fine.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 11, 2013)

After ten days of sunny weather, and hence commuting by the magnificent Pashley Roadster, today there was a spot of rain in the air so my trusty old hybrid commuter was pressed into service once more.

As soon as go on it I nearly fell off it.

It is *so* different to whale of a bike that is the Roadster that it feels like a child's bike. And I now know which I prefer. Today, gone was the magestic progress to and from work I'd become accustomed to and instead it was a bit of a slog hunched over the handlebars.

What can I say? I have fallen out of love with my faithful commuting companion of fifteen years.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 11, 2013)

I struggle with the notion of having two different bikes.
That Surly disc trucker is clearly my sort of bike, but I'm really not sure of going back to dropped handlebars - and it's a £1000 gamble.
Or I could price up a DIY job and take time off to move all the nice bits from my old bike to a new frame .. and downgrade my current bike to rim brakes etc...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 12, 2013)

Well, I'm heading back to the office tomorrow but taking the bus, best to rest things completely (though bus-related stress is not good for my health either!)

I've had the fever/shaking/headache thing three times in the last few months, and it does coincide with changes to some medication I have - I'm on pretty strong immunosuppresents for Crohn's disease and the dose was doubled about three months ago - before that I'd rarely get colds or infections at all (the problem being an overactive immune system) but I've been hit a couple of times since. I'll have a chat with the team that looks after me about it I think, it might need to be reduced a bit.

I'm itching to get back into the saddle though, this week my lodger has joined Strava (route tracking app with 'segments' you can compare times on) and he's already pinched a couple of KOMs from me, so I'm keen to go out and defend my turf!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 12, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I struggle with the notion of having two different bikes.
> That Surly disc trucker is clearly my sort of bike, but I'm really not sure of going back to dropped handlebars - and it's a £1000 gamble.
> Or I could price up a DIY job and take time off to move all the nice bits from my old bike to a new frame .. and downgrade my current bike to rim brakes etc...


 
I have four bikes - a stripped-down tourer for the work commute, a Pashley with a huge basket/tray on the front for shopping/holidays, a racer that I'm slowly restoring for weekend rides and maybe commuting, and a shitheap mountain bike that I can ride to the station and leave locked up in the rack outside for four days without any concern (contemplating giving this one away at the moment).  The dining room is full of bikes (my lodger has one too), I need to work on somewhere else to put them all.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 12, 2013)

spotted on croxted road this morning: Full flouro, panniered up hybrid-nodder rocking a very expensive looking TT helmet complete with mirrored visor. AMAZING.

anyone 'on here'?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 12, 2013)

I only just checked the weather forecast for home time >_<


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 12, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I struggle with the notion of having two different bikes.
> That Surly disc trucker is clearly my sort of bike, but I'm really not sure of going back to dropped handlebars - and it's a £1000 gamble.
> Or I could price up a DIY job and take time off to move all the nice bits from my old bike to a new frame .. and downgrade my current bike to rim brakes etc...


 
The bars are quite high on the DT despite the drops as it comes with an uncut steerer. I chopped at least 50mm off the steerer of mine to get them back down to a normal height. Aerodynamic drag is F=1/2pv^2CdA. Drops considerably reduce A.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 12, 2013)

I would have to find a local supplier to make sure I got the size right.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 12, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I would have to find a local supplier to make sure I got the size right.


 
It only takes 2 minutes with a pipe cutter. There is no point in paying some idiot with ear gauges and an ironic haircut in a bike shop to do it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 12, 2013)

Sorry, I was thinking out loud.
I'm 6 foot 2 ish and I sometimes wonder if my 23 inch frame MTB is too big.
I certainly seem to be clambering on it like a horse.

If I'm coughing up over £1000 for a new bike, it had better be right.

In practice my MTB suits me pretty well - robust and responsive for short journeys, not that uncomfortable for the odd 50-miler.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 12, 2013)

Well, I've found a Bristol dealer and they're in the cycle to work scheme.
About time I got a bit of benefit from that - doubtless a lot of bikes are bought by fair-weather higher rate tax payers...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 12, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> spotted on croxted road this morning: Full flouro, panniered up hybrid-nodder rocking a very expensive looking TT helmet complete with mirrored visor. AMAZING.
> 
> anyone 'on here'?



No, but I cycle via Croxted Road so will keep my eyes peeled


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 12, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Sorry, I was thinking out loud.
> I'm 6 foot 2 ish and I sometimes wonder if my 23 inch frame MTB is too big.
> I certainly seem to be clambering on it like a horse.
> 
> ...



What's your average pace on a 50-mile ride on a 26" wheel MTB?!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 12, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> What's your average pace on a 50-mile ride on a 26" wheel MTB?!


Approx 10MPH - average touring speed for most people.
On a Sunday ride (non-sporty), I'm somewhere in the middle of the field - most other bikes are 700c hybrids, plus the odd tourer.
My one strength weighing 18 stone and riding a heavy bike is sprinting - if you can all 20MPH on the flat sprinting.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2013)

I feel somewhat cheated.
Brisk sou' westerly promised today.



I got a bit of assistance at the bottom of my morning hill that made me glad to be slightly over-dressed (my jacket makes a reasonable sail) - and it encouraged me to put in a little extra effort, but as I got up onto the steep bit, the promised "yellow alert" howling gale didn't materialize and the excessiveness of the insulation became highlighted .

I bet it'll be blowing a hoolie when I'm cycling home in its general direction.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 13, 2013)

Pretty brisk westerley up here in t'north, but I'm still feeling ropey and therefore am stuck on the buses. 1hr 40 to get to the office on two buses this morning (think my connection in town left at least 3 mins early, so a 35 min wait for the next bus that doesn't go right to the office - only one (frequently cancelled/late/early bus a day does)). That's an hour longer than cycling, massively frustrating. I think the stress makes me iller than cycling does, plus I'm probably hoovering up other illnesses in a humid box of people.  This is why I cycle!

I've been maintaining pretty good times on my journey in over the last couple of weeks, riding into a fair-moderate easterley every day, with a strong wind behind me I reckon I'd crack my best time. Not going to get a chance this week until my lungs clear up. It'll be back against me by the time I'm back in the saddle, sods law.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2013)

Local shop wants £1250 for the disc trucker.
Even with the cycle to work discount, that makes DIY look appealing - the Surly comes with a few bits - saddle, tyres that I'm not keen on - not even sure the wheel rims are strong enough .. I can take all the good bits off my current bike - disc brakes etc - with the old bike being for rare emergencies, all it needs are rim brakes etc ...

I might even fit butterfly bars instead.

Spa Cycles have the frame and forks for £350 delivered

Main snag is I don't have the nerve to go to the local shop to work out what size frame I need (probably based on the non-disc bike they may have in stock) then build it myself ...


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 13, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Main snag is I don't have the nerve to go to the local shop to work out what size frame I need (probably based on the non-disc bike they may have in stock) then build it myself ...


 
That's viable as the geometry of the LHT is identical to the DT in every frame size.

Or, work it out from this.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjcKyUe3m-FlcGRiNXJsTDFuczBYTHhNMzFXcHZrQ3c#gid=23
I'm about 1.8m and rock a 58cm DT.


----------



## stavros (Jun 16, 2013)

I felt good this morning, even overtaking a couple of other roadies whilst on a short climb and then leaving them for dead once at the top. I seem to be using the top chainset more these days, which perhaps suggests my legs are strengthening.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 17, 2013)

As part of a 250 mile over the weekend I found myself riding through Bristol. I didn't hear a single cyclist shout "Ninja!" - I was quite disappointed.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 17, 2013)

a_chap said:


> As part of a 250 mile over the weekend I found myself riding through Bristol. I didn't hear a single cyclist shout "Ninja!" - I was quite disappointed.


So it wasn't you on the railway path with the horrible flashing light then ?
I fired mine back at him and called him something else  .


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 17, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> That's viable as the geometry of the LHT is identical to the DT in every frame size.
> 
> Or, work it out from this.
> 
> ...


A 700c ? - so I'd have to add an inch or two ...


----------



## a_chap (Jun 17, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> So it wasn't you on the railway path with the horrible flashing light then ?
> I fired mine back at him and called him something else  .


 
No, I never use a flashing front light. Ever.

I would normally not use a bike path but the route took us along the Bath to Bristol Sustrans route and therefore through the two bike tunnels which were fantastic. But weaving the bike round the frequent metal gate things was a PITA.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 17, 2013)

It being the sticks, there are probably beasts roaming free - and horse riders needing to be discouraged.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## pissflaps (Jun 19, 2013)

you lot will appreciate this


----------



## Geri (Jun 19, 2013)

Today was the first time this year I haven't needed a coat! Some woman made a sarcastic remark to her colleague about "pavements are for people" so I told her to fuck off. I had stopped to allow them to walk past, as I know I am not really supposed to be on it, so it's not like I was menacing her in any way.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 19, 2013)

still... probably a good idea not to ride on the pavements.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 19, 2013)

more misinformed, source-free victim blaming shit courtesy of the insurance industry. 

buff.ly/17majVB


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 19, 2013)

I have sent this to http://www.expresssolicitors.com/ . i encourage you to do the same if you have the time. fuck em.



> WRT your 'cycling vs motorists' feature - ignoring for a moment the unhelpful, divisive and downright patronising tone of the piece, the notion that cyclists get hit because they don't wear helmets and hi-viz is patently absurd. Cyclists are more often than not the victim of road traffic incidents as a result of POOR DRIVING, not the lack of safety equipment, the value of which is debatable at best. Where are the sources for your assertions? This is unsubstantiated victim blaming and should be removed from public view forthwith.
> Awaiting your reply
> Mr P.Flaps


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2013)

fucking hell.

I foresee a need for some organised protests a la Addison Lee.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 19, 2013)

Back in the saddle for my commute yesterday after a bit of ill health, though did part of the inbound journey on the train.  Supposed to be taking it easy, but then did a sub-30 minute time on the way home.  Going fast is addictive, it's been a frustrating couple of weeks on the bus!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2013)

I've been making a bit of a nuisance of myself this week.
Lots of people have a chilled stroll home on the path whereas I have need of neurotransmitters and have strength in my legs .. I'm perfectly fine stopping and starting - it's what my legs are for, but I feel guilty about overtaking at 20MPH..

I really ought to do some 20-milers on the way home now it's sunny to get it out of my system.. my hesitation is partly because my rear wheel bearing is loose and I'm waiting for my cone spanners to arrive - and the front derailleur too ... though I only need the middle front sprocket.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2013)

Well I never expected that.

I ate some PNB sandwiches at 9 am, but only salad for lunch and a couple of bananas, but I knocked several minutes off my usual time going home - hitting nearly 20MPH where I would usually be doing 15, pushing fearlessly into the pain barrier ...

Pretty well the hottest day of the year too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2013)

I came across this video today :-



That's one stable bike she's riding ....


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 19, 2013)

Ouch! A big bill for a bike service and a telling-off from the bike mechanic for letting my drivetrain disintegrate and not doing enough maintenance at home.  Must do better.


----------



## Geri (Jun 19, 2013)

PursuedByBears said:


> Ouch! A big bill for a bike service and a telling-off from the bike mechanic for letting my drivetrain disintegrate and not doing enough maintenance at home. Must do better.


 
Well, if everyone did more maintenance at home they would soon be moaning about being out of a job.


----------



## Geri (Jun 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> still... probably a good idea not to ride on the pavements.


 
Tell it to the hand.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 19, 2013)

Man I talked to at lights was very glad to be warned that the metal-on-metal sound his brakes were making was due to grooves being worn into wheel rims by utterly worn brake pads, which could lead to ruptured wheels.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 20, 2013)

Rode from Harrow to Winsdor and Eton yesterday(two Public schools for the price of one) Enjoyed it immensely. Attacked the uphills like a lunatic as usual. Not too sure why I don't mind hills, in fact I search them out
Potted about Windsor town center and cycled through Eton school....lovely buildings and grounds.
Ended up at Eton Dorney cycling track. Got the camera out and filmed my efforts flying around the track. That is a beast of a track, 2,200m long, but very enjoyable.
Ended up with 48 miles under my ample belt.
I ******* love cycling.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 21, 2013)

Much as I'm better at sprinting, hills are definitely where it's at - though even when I manage to lose the 50-odd extra pounds I'm carrying, my vertigo makes some of them too much for me.
I know he's a very naughty boy, but I'm glad Contador is in the TDF this year - his "bobbing" style has come to mind more than once...
I'm trying to psyche myself up to perfect a regular 50 mile hilly circuit I enjoyed one Sunday a couple of years ago.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 21, 2013)

By the skin of my teeth (ordered far too late in the week, post room at work temporarily displaced), I now have in my hands my new front dérailleur  - just as well because I would otherwise have had to settle for just the middle cog - or fitted a slightly less knackered old one.
This time I'm going to go to town with a great deal of grease and a rubber boot made from inner tubes.

I also now have spanners so I can maintain my wheel bearings properly - so I'll be able to tighten up my back brake again.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 21, 2013)

Knocked another minute off my journey time ... and fully-laden ...so _*physically*_ there must be something in my legs. so it's emotions holding me back at the moment....
Perhaps making my bike work a bit better will inspire me to put in 50 miles at some point...


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jun 21, 2013)

Did my last big training ride before packing the bike for Glastonbury today. 144 miles. Nice day for it, if muggy as fuck.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 22, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> This time I'm going to go to town with a great deal of grease and a rubber boot made from inner tubes.


 
This will kill it more quickly - it's just not designed to operate like that. Settle for regular cleaning and modest lubrication. Or just abandon front mechs and go for a 1x9 or 1x8 setup. I run a 1x9 XTR setup on my DT.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2013)

I need those bottom (and top) gears.

Someone on the CTC forum reckons it's "fretting" at the pivot caused by the last bit of the mechanism rattling about - and it seems the SRAM 3.0 already has the spring he fits to his - but there's still play when at rest.
Not surprising it wears really when it's just a steel pin soft enough to be peened over going through forged steel side plates...

But at the end of the day it's £14.99 over 2 years / 4,000 miles - 15p per week, 2p per day ...

By all accounts Shimano used to make gaiters for their mechs - so I'll at least try that.
Perish the thought I fit a full front mudguard.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 22, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I need those bottom (and top) gears.
> 
> Someone on the CTC forum reckons it's "fretting" at the pivot caused by the last bit of the mechanism rattling about - and it seems the SRAM 3.0 already has the spring he fits to his - but there's still play when at rest.
> Not surprising it wears really when it's just a steel pin soft enough to be peened over going through forged steel side plates...
> ...


 
I had no idea that the average CTC members' Commodore 64s, PDP-8s and Difference Engines were capable of connecting to the Internet!

Shimano never made a front mech. gaiter but there have been third party ones (I think Lizard Skins made one) that were briefly in vogue for about 10 minutes in the mid 90s. They are a bad idea because a) the shifting requires extra effort to deform the gaiter, this puts extra tension on the cable and load on the pivots and b) they trap water and other crap in the mech. Just fit proper mudguards (SKS) and keep your rig clean.


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 22, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Man I talked to at lights was very glad to be warned that the metal-on-metal sound his brakes were making was due to grooves being worn into wheel rims by utterly worn brake pads, which could lead to ruptured wheels.


 

That has to be the worst sound know to man!  Something you only let happen once.


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 22, 2013)

ferrelhadley said:


> Did my last big training ride before packing the bike for Glastonbury today. 144 miles. Nice day for it, if muggy as fuck.


 

Cycling really has to be the best way to get to a festival. There's been a couple of small, local, festivals I have been to where you get a free pint when you arrive on your bike!

Came back to add enjoy your ride!  Cycle route 3 might just be useful for you getting to Glastonbury.


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 22, 2013)

I've been training for a summer job where my commute is my job - next week I start being a bicycle tour guide!


----------



## a_chap (Jun 22, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> I've been training for a summer job where my commute is my job - next week I start being a bicycle tour guide!


 
Very nice. Guiding where?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2013)

Bloody hell.
5 hours !

Pisspotical mechanical things. 

I wasn't going to fit a new front mech without replacing the cable, so I push it out of the access hole of the SRAM X4 trigger shifter, but could I get the new one to pass through ?
So I take it apart and then spend an hour consulting (mirror image) videos and losing bits - so I now know more about the things than I wanted to quite frankly. But in the process, I think I found the state of the cable outer played at least a small part in the gradual loss of gears. (need ferrules to fit properly)
(I'm pretty sure weepiper - if not others too told me to check the cable.  )

Getting all the gears running smoothly on my bike always seems more of an ordeal than it should, quite frankly.

Then I find that the pair of cone spanners I bought that cover 4 different sizes, don't actually include the 17 mm I needed


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 23, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> (I'm pretty sure weepiper - if not others too told me to check the cable.  )


 
We're all fully aware of your longstanding policy of asking for advice then completely ignoring it. We offer the information in the hope that it is of incidental utility to other readers.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 23, 2013)

I've deliberately got very strong wheels because I'm hard on my bike parts and lack the aptitude for wheel-building and hate going to cycle repair shops. Usually the rim wears through before anything else goes wrong and I've bought a whole new wheel.
But my rear wheel now has a disc brake, so apart from the afore-mentioned bearing slack and possible wear, I've started to notice the odd loose spoke, so have finally bought a key.
Is it OK to just nip them up individually with the tyre still on, or does the wheel need re-building completely ?


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 23, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I've deliberately got very strong wheels because I'm hard on my bike parts and lack the aptitude for wheel-building and hate going to cycle repair shops. Usually the rim wears through before anything else goes wrong and I've bought a whole new wheel.
> But my rear wheel now has a disc brake, so apart from the afore-mentioned bearing slack and possible wear, I've started to notice the odd loose spoke, so have finally bought a key.
> Is it OK to just nip them up individually with the tyre still on, or does the wheel need re-building completely ?


 
As long as you don't have broken spokes or nipples then just take the tyre off and true the wheel. Lateral then radial then dish then tension.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 23, 2013)

Of course it may be more trouble than it's worth and not easy to deal with the muck from the *rear* tyre ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 23, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> As long as you don't have broken spokes or nipples then just take the tyre off and true the wheel. Lateral then radial then dish then tension.


But this is me we're talking about.
As a way to delay the trip to get the wheel properly sorted, am I better off taking the slack out of the odd spoke, or just leaving them loose ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 23, 2013)

OOps - just checked out Sheldon Brown and he points out that spokes don't get loose, rims distort, so loose spokes are best left where they are or you're just consolidating the distortion.

Oh well, I'll have to see what the bearings are like and decide whether to get a whole new wheel built - seeing as I don't currently have a spare rear wheel with a disc hub.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 23, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> View attachment 34144
> 
> Of course it may be more trouble than it's worth and not easy to deal with the muck from the *rear* tyre ...


 
Why don't you have mudguards?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 23, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> Why don't you have mudguards?


I know someone who ended up in hospital through mudguard failure.
I don't ride off-road as such, but I encounter quite a lot of fallen branches and stuff - so I feel happier with a shortie front mudguard and crud-catcher...


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 23, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I know someone who ended up in hospital through mudguard failure.
> I don't ride off-road as such, but I encounter quite a lot of fallen branches and stuff - so I feel happier with a shortie front mudguard and crud-catcher...


 
SKS mudguards have special plastic fitting on the front that breaks if any debris gets trapped.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25793


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 23, 2013)

Somehow I managed to find a 17mm combi spanner to go with the cone spanners I bought last week, so I thought I would practice on a spare front wheel which also has an XT hub.
First thing, I found you have to remove the brake disc because the screw heads sit too proud.

The trial wheel went OK - though one of the cones has a curve of pits so it's fairly rough even when well-greased - which explains the bearing squeaking / chatter I had a year ago.

So I thought I would do my current back wheel which has just enough side play for the brake disc to touch occasionally and possibly making the bike a teeny bit unstable.

Having removed the brake disc, I find that though this was a pair with the other one, the top nuts on this wheel have recessed flats so need an actual cone spanner. I was tempted to use a monkey wrench, but I'll order up a 17/18 spanner to go with the 13, 14, 15, 16 ones I bought last week.


----------



## suki456 (Jun 23, 2013)

New Boardman pro this week thru the cycle to work sceme!! knocked 20 mins off my journey time. yay


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 23, 2013)

Compared to a previous bike ?


----------



## suki456 (Jun 23, 2013)

yes, an old Daws


----------



## suki456 (Jun 23, 2013)

Finsbury pk to Rotherhithe, from one 50 mins to half an hour.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 23, 2013)

Just what was wrong with the old bike ?

It takes me 25 minutes to do 3.5 miles on my morning commute and about the same to do 5.5 miles on the way home - and that's pushing it. The timings have been pretty well the same for the past 25 years and 5 different bikes.


----------



## suki456 (Jun 23, 2013)

it wasn't the speed as much as the old bike was knackering.


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 23, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Very nice. Guiding where?


 

I'll be guiding people around Oxford on bikes - with a quick pub stop included in the tour!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 24, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Just what was wrong with the old bike ?
> 
> It takes me 25 minutes to do 3.5 miles on my morning commute and about the same to do 5.5 miles on the way home - and that's pushing it. The timings have been pretty well the same for the past 25 years and 5 different bikes.


 
My times have improved continually over the last three years that I've been riding regularly - mainly due to bike modifications (such as a bigger chain ring and cleats) and maintenance, plus the fact I've lost about 12kg in the process. 40-45 minutes was once the norm, on a good day I can just about manage under 30 on the way in, and have recently started breaking this barrier on the slightly shorter return journey quite often. I ride an old Falcon tourer and have taken off quite a few bits to lower weight such as the rear pannier (I use a rucksack instead, usually just on a Monday to take in clothes/food for the week, riding light the rest of the time).  No mudguards, no changer for the front cogs (don't need anything other than the big 56 - none of the hills are that steep).  Times tend to get hit by traffic lights, hold-ups at junctions and strong headwinds.  Occasionally the council is kind enough to resurface a bit of the route so I can go full pelt rather than having to do the pothole slalom.

I have an old racer I'm trying to get back on the road which I reckon will strip a bit more time off, though I might get shaken to pieces on the track sections.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 24, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> I'll be guiding people around Oxford on bikes - with a quick pub stop included in the tour!


Sounds good. I was supposed to have been organising a birthday meal for some peeps in the Midlands. A bike ride round Oxford followed by a meal in a pub could be a contender. PM me details of the FredFelt tours...


----------



## a_chap (Jun 24, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> View attachment 34144
> 
> Of course it may be more trouble than it's worth and not easy to deal with the muck from the *rear* tyre ...


 
Fuck me! How dirty are those parts GG?

You should be ashamed...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 24, 2013)

That's two years' worth. 
Now I have a work stand, I don't see the underside much 
At least it's largely lube off the chain.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 25, 2013)

Probably knocked another 30 seconds off my best time overall today - I really must get out for a decent ride soon.
Makes a change having all my gears - the front dérailleur is now as snappy as a rat trap.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 25, 2013)

Took a different route home and ended up riding a section of road that only minutes before been "dressed". Result is both the tyres are now sticky black tarry things with enough gravel stuck to them to dress another entire road.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 25, 2013)

I dread that happening on my commute - I end up praying for torrential rain.


----------



## suki456 (Jun 25, 2013)

I have a weird attraction to the smell of newly laid tarmac, I know its very weird.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 25, 2013)

Feel free to sniff my tyres then...


----------



## suki456 (Jun 26, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Feel free to sniff my tyres then...


at first I read 'feel free to sniff my tears'...  tho possibly no odder than sniffing tyres


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 26, 2013)

The traffic was in my favour this morning, but I somehow knocked another minute off - something to do with the number and spacing of slow path users - I found myself pushing harder into the pain zone.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 26, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> The traffic was in my favour this morning, but I somehow knocked another minute off - something to do with the number and spacing of slow path users - I found myself pushing harder into the pain zone.


 
It's difficult to know what 'zone' you're really in until you get a HRM. I thought I was pushing myself pretty hard but until I joined a club and got a HRM I realised I was just pissing around at about 70-80% of maximum.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 26, 2013)

As it is my birthday today my colleagues at work organised a meal at lunch time at a local hostelry. As they know me well they clubbed together to buy me a very fine bottle of port too 

So, fuck Exercise Zone "VO2 Max", "Anaerobic@, etc. I've ridden home on Exercise Zone "Vintage Port".


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 26, 2013)

I've just calculated I've committed about 9,000 traffic offences since I started cycling.
It's actually the same offence in the same place 9,000 times - i.e. pretty well every day for 26 years.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 26, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I've just calculated I've committed about 9,000 traffic offences since I started cycling.
> It's actually the same offence in the same place 9,000 times - i.e. pretty well every day for 26 years.


 
I wouldn't even know where to begin with mine..
RLJing, oneway streets, drunk/drugged, no cycling areas, speeding, no lights, no reflector, damaging other vehicles, two people on a bike..


----------



## suki456 (Jun 26, 2013)

a_chap said:


> As it is my birthday today my colleagues at work organised a meal at lunch time at a local hostelry. As they know me well they clubbed together to buy me a very fine bottle of port too
> 
> So, fuck Exercise Zone "VO2 Max", "Anaerobic@, etc. I've ridden home on Exercise Zone "Vintage Port".


Happy Birthday
Sounds like you have some nice colleagues, my last birthday I got a bar of Lavender chocolate at work, it tasted revolting, would have much prefered a bottle of port, lucky old you.


----------



## suki456 (Jun 26, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I've just calculated I've committed about 9,000 traffic offences since I started cycling.
> It's actually the same offence in the same place 9,000 times - i.e. pretty well every day for 26 years.


More details, what is the offence in an otherwise so spotless record?


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 26, 2013)

suki456 said:


> More details, what is the offence in an otherwise so spotless record?


 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/velophile-caught-on-cape.312118/


----------



## suki456 (Jun 26, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/velophile-caught-on-cape.312118/


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## suki456 (Jun 26, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


>



shouldn't that be


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 26, 2013)

It was the nearest song I could think of to suggesting actual kinkiness with a vehicle.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 26, 2013)

Flipping camera crashed again and typically there was stuff I wanted to catch.

I swear I actually reduced a driver to tears in the lane where I routinely have to re-educate apparently intelligent people about the safe passing speed - which in that particular lane is zero MPH - if only because of "sail before steam" - let alone the lack of space and the shocking road surface. They stop dead for cars, but seem determined to proceed at quite a speed when it's "only a cyclist". In the daylight I now reinforce the flashing of my high beam with simultaneous horn blasts.



(This was a previous incident)

Then I had some rough types roar up behind me, ignore my textbook right turn signal and try to undertake me around a roundabout only to immediately turn right into a supermarket. After stopping them with my patronising "brmm brmm" and controlling the road with them screeching in my ear, I felt it my public duty to loudly suggest they learn to take pride in their driving - it seemed to amuse the onlookers. 

I need a better front camera and a reliable rear one.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 26, 2013)

first one for ages for me! really enjoyed it


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 26, 2013)

Not entirely relevant to this thread but bought a Scott Scale 960 today. Really looking forward to adding off-road to the road cycling.


----------



## stavros (Jun 26, 2013)

Not me, but I spotted two people today whilst walking to and from work whose gear selection was woeful. One was a small child peddling like crazy but going nowhere as he was in first, who can perhaps be forgiven, but the other was a bloke going up a short but slightly draggy hill rocking all over the place because he was in much too high a gear.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 26, 2013)

It's the ones who pedal but go nowhere that get me. I'm surely not being dragged along by their slipstream at little more than walking pace ?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 26, 2013)

stavros said:


> a bloke going up a short but slightly draggy hill rocking all over the place because he was in much too high a gear.


 
"Pushing harder gives me a workout" ?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 26, 2013)

A higher cadence is generally more efficient / less stressful on the legs, but there is a limit.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 27, 2013)

Had to leave at 5:15am this morning. Even with man-flu it's a beautiful ride at this time of the morning


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 27, 2013)

The weekend's riding looks like being impaired by a cycling-unfriendly lump which appeared yesterday evening and the NHS online thingy is insisting I get to the docs within 36 hours.
Hopefully it'll have gone down by Monday.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 27, 2013)

Saw an actual cop actually tell an actual motorcyclist to actually get out of the actual ASL 
Didn't ticket him or anything, but still!


----------



## Private Storm (Jun 27, 2013)

Almost blatted off by a twat in a BMW on a fast roundabout this morning 

I'm thinking it was kinda my fault. A car was parked up just on the road around the roundabout for some bizarre reason, indicating to pull out back into the traffic. There was a gap, I indicated for her to go, she waved me on, I went...and in that time, beemer-boy had zoomed across the roundabout and cut across me. Last time I let anyone out. To rub it in, the woman who I was trying to let out then cut me up 100m further down the road. 

Proper shook me up.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 27, 2013)

Bloody hell.
I never checked the rain radar this morning.
I may have to wear my emergency office coat and hence get a little warm on the way home - it's also a little restrictive.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm off the bike until Tuesday at least due to having done something to my perineum. 

In the meantime I was tweaking my new front derailleur earlier to work out why the chain keeps dropping off the small front sprocket.
I have the low limit screw set as far as I can and still actually be able to drop down ..
It seems to be a chain angle thing - or it could be technique.

Quite often I'll be on middle front - big rear when I want to drop down to the small front cog and so far as I can see the problem is there not being enough teeth to hold onto the chain while it's settling on the sprocket and the teeth further back are actually on the wrong side of the chain pushing it off.



Am I supposed to have moved the rear derailleur to a smaller cog before changing the front ?

The bottom bracket *is* technically too long, but I can't see how the few mm I have spare would make any difference...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 28, 2013)

I think the chain should be on a *larger* cog before changing to the small front cog from what I was told (or rather I was told the opposite - that if I'm on a larger cog at the back I should be on the small one at the front).


I just did away with the changer altogether, the smaller cog is just there to catch the chain when it falls off the big one as I don't really use it anyway (I don't really ever carry a load on that bike) - though if I drop too rapidly to a lower gear with the rear changer it'll often fall onto the small one at the front anyway (useful if I hit any unexpected 1 in 5s).  I've nearly mastered the art of changing it back with my foot whilst on the move!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 28, 2013)

I'd kill my knees without those lower ratios - and my worst daily hill is no worse than 1 in 10 !
It could be my riding style. I only get out of the saddle to rest my behind or ride a rough path.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 28, 2013)

This week I changed the frame on my long-distance bike. I also changed the chain, cassette, rear mech and bottom bracket.

Given my almost total lack of mechanical ability there's a good chance that this weekend the roads of northern England and the East Midlands will be strewn with bits of my bike that have dropped off.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 28, 2013)

As my car is broken I have pumped up the tyres on my bike and started cycling again.

This morning I cycled into the local town to arrive at 08:00 at the barbers. It was raining slightly and I was not totally confident cycling along two feet from the gutter with cars coming past me. Funny how I was slightly wobbly even though I have ridden bikes for years.

My bike was bought as a mountain bike and consequently has quite low gears, even in top it is possible to go up hills and maximum speed is limited because my legs just can't keep up with the swiftly rotating pedals. I just amble along. Quite unfit I don't see the need to race and work up a sweat, getting there much faster than walking seems good enough for me.

Luckily I have proper plastic mudguards otherwise this morning I would have had the proverbial stripe of water up my backside, and frontside.

Got to the hairdressers punctually at 08:00 only to discover that they only open at that time on a Saturday so I pottered about town wasting time for an hour.

I am still not really comfortable leaving my bike outside a shop while I am in it. I just expect someone to nick it, or to nick something off it like the pump perhaps. If I am just popping in then I don't use the lock, what do other people do about that?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 28, 2013)

a_chap said:


> This week I changed the frame on my long-distance bike. I also changed the chain, cassette, rear mech and bottom bracket.
> 
> Given my almost total lack of mechanical ability there's a good chance that this weekend the roads of northern England and the East Midlands will be strewn with bits of my bike that have dropped off.


That's certainly a lot of changes !
It's a key reason I have only one bike so it gets tested on my commutes in between maybe one or two tweaks at any one time.
Best take a few tools with you 
I carry a crazy amount - even to work - which is bonkers as I haven't needed any of those tools in years.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 28, 2013)

weltweit said:


> My bike was bought as a mountain bike and consequently has quite low gears, even in top it is possible to go up hills and maximum speed is limited because my legs just can't keep up with the swiftly rotating pedals. I just amble along.


 
44 tooth front by 11 back ? - that's pretty high gearing.
My sprinting on the flat is about 20MPH on 38 front, 11 back - so a lower gear.
I basically never use the 48 tooth front cog unless it's downhill and I actually want to hit 30MPH.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 28, 2013)

weltweit said:


> I am still not really comfortable leaving my bike outside a shop while I am in it. I just expect someone to nick it, or to nick something off it like the pump perhaps. If I am just popping in then I don't use the lock, what do other people do about that?


 
Never.

Sadly I use two separate locks every time - even in the locked bike shed at work.
If I'm going somewhere unfamiliar I have a third very heavy lock.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 28, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Best take a few tools with you


 
Along with my Multi-tool I'll be taking a couple of Allan keys and a couple of spanners. Along with all the usual tools.

The ride starts out of Stockport and climbs over Saddleworth - I'm hoping not to discover the brakes have dropped off on the descent into Holmfirth! After that it's pretty flat to the East Coast and down as far as Boston. Hills only become an issue again after Melton Mowbray as the route then heads for the Peak District and back up to Stockport.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm a terrible mechanic and I think I've fixed one broken chain in 25 years and 40,000 miles.
Other than that it's just tweaking the gears like it's been with me this week.

I could easily get paranoid about brake cables, but I've never had one slip from under the screw.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 28, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Sadly I use two separate locks every time - even in the locked bike shed at work.
> If I'm going somewhere unfamiliar I have a third very heavy lock.


So you lock it even if you are only popping into a shop?
I suppose I should do the same, losing my bike and having to walk home would be bad.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 28, 2013)

weltweit said:


> So you lock it even if you are only popping into a shop?
> I suppose I should do the same, losing my bike and having to walk home would be bad.


Locked TO something.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 28, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Locked TO something.


Not always possible.
At the barbers this am had to leave it with the lock around the wheel, balanced against the window outside of the door. Couldn't see any other option.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 29, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Not always possible.
> At the barbers this am had to leave it with the lock around the wheel, balanced against the window outside of the door.* Couldn't see any other option*.


 
Was there not a lamp post or something?

I lock my bike up even if I'm just nipping into a shop for a sec. Sometimes it'll take me longer to lock/unlock my bike than the time I spend in the shop. I'm not risking someone riding off on my horse though. And if I'm leaving it for any longer than a couple of minutes I use three locks.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Not always possible.
> At the barbers this am had to leave it with the lock around the wheel, balanced against the window outside of the door. Couldn't see any other option.


Perhaps you should find another barber, or walk.. or even better buy some clippers and do it yourself.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 29, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Was there not a lamp post or something?


Nope the area was devoid of street furniture.


Frances Lengel said:


> I lock my bike up even if I'm just nipping into a shop for a sec. Sometimes it'll take me longer to lock/unlock my bike than the time I spend in the shop. I'm not risking someone riding off on my horse though. And if I'm leaving it for any longer than a couple of minutes I use three locks.


I will lock it then, every time. But at the mo I only have one fairly flimsy lock. How do you carry your three locks you and GG ? I hate having to carry too much stuff ....


----------



## weltweit (Jun 29, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Perhaps you should find another barber, or walk.. or even better buy some clippers and do it yourself.


There are loads of hairdressers in my local town now, almost as many as there are charity shops, but I like the one I go to and they know me. As to clippers I have been thinking about getting a short short cut but so far have not felt brave enough.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 29, 2013)

I don't like carrying things either, I see it as an unpleasant but necessary ballache though. Certainly better than coming back to your parking spot to be confronted with an absence of bicycle.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2013)

I have a D lock mounted on the frame. Its heavy cable is in my rear basket - along with a second cable and padlock that goes through my Brooks saddle as well as the rear wheel and whatever I'm locking it to.

Fitting a basket was the first thing I did when I started cycling over 25 years ago. It only took one shirt to slip out of my bag and into the wheel.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 29, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> I don't like carrying things either, I see it as an unpleasant but necessary ballache though. Certainly better than coming back to your parking spot to be confronted with an absence of bicycle.


Yes but do you carry your locks in a rucksack or around your shoulders (I want to avoid that as it might injure me in a fall) .... ?

eta: I see your post now....

No basket on mine atm ... mudguards though


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 29, 2013)

In me bag. It's extra weight but I don't really mind.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 29, 2013)

more exercise init


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 29, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> The bottom bracket *is* technically too long, but I can't see how the few mm I have spare would make any difference...


 
If the lower limit screw can't prevent the front mech dropping the chain off the smallest "cog" then the BB is too big - it's that simple. The plate thickness of the chain is only 1.22mm (I've just measured one) so mm do count.

Why don't you just get the correct BB?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> If the lower limit screw can't prevent the front mech dropping the chain off the smallest "cog" then the BB is too big - it's that simple. The plate thickness of the chain is only 1.22mm (I've just measured one) so mm do count.
> 
> Why don't you just get the correct BB?


 
Actually I found the old one the other day so no problem ordering the right one... it's been mostly fine though - I only changed it for one chainset I had a couple of years ago and wouldn't refit an old one.

I won't really know if yesterday's tweaks improved matters until I can actually ride the bike.
My gear-changing technique is bad - partly born of having had grip shifters for years.. plus I'm a fairly agricultural sort of cyclist.

I'm going to be measuring other people's chainlines now. 

I did consider "tweaking" the front dérailleur so it wasn't quite so snappy.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 29, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm going to be measuring other people's chainlines now.


 
Most bicycle drivetrains are designed to work effectively with a 'centre-to-centre' alignment give or take a few mm. You can use a Park CLG-2 to check it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2013)

flipping heck a tool for everything !
Mine is pretty well spot-on in that regard  - I have an 8 speed cassette and it looks slightly nearer to being in-line on the fourth from top as opposed to fourth from bottom.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 29, 2013)

common practise is to turn your bike upside down and rest it on the handlebars / saddle outside barber shops. 

this does not make it any less easy to nick.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2013)

Or just drop it in the shop doorway.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 30, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> I don't like carrying things either, I see it as an unpleasant but necessary ballache though. Certainly better than coming back to your parking spot to be confronted with an absence of bicycle.



My lodger has a nice Trek District which weighs about half as much as my old steel-framed tourer, but the weight advantage is lost by him having to carry two massive D-locks everywhere in a rucksack. I'll only cart my D-lock about if I'm locking it in town or at night somewhere, and I have another cheap Halfords D-lock in the shelter at work so I don't need to carry one on my commute.

(The only disadvantage with the latter approach is when I decide I want to pop into a shop on the way home and then remember I have no lock, usually only after I've taken a diversion to get to the shop)

I'm actually in London with my Pashley for the weekend, but I'm pretty much too paranoid to leave it locked anywhere after reading too many London cycling forums & seeing too many TV shows. It's nothing like as bad in the north, most bikes seem to get pinched from homes or garages up my way, there isn't the critical mass of thieves and sellers.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 30, 2013)

that's not what CM is about man...

or is it?


----------



## a_chap (Jul 1, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> I'm actually in London with my Pashley for the weekend, but I'm pretty much too paranoid to leave it locked anywhere after reading too many London cycling forums & seeing too many TV shows.


 
I'm also paranoid when it comes to leaving my Pashley anywhere! However if I have to park it some where then I bought one of these...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 1, 2013)

I imagine those worried about carrying stuff on their bike are skinny feckers. 

Though I have to confess the insanely heavy lock I bought from work at a discount has only seen one outing so far - I suspect their main concern was protecting bikes locked up at work - with people leaving them there.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 1, 2013)

Lovely and sunny this morning  but my legs were knackered after the weekend's ride so I rode very slowly and soaked up the sun


----------



## suki456 (Jul 2, 2013)

Im debating with myself over this cycling jersey for summer, its got large back pockets (my new bike doesn't do bags well ) and its very LOUD, which safety wise is what Im looking for, but... 

Can't decide.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jul 2, 2013)

Getting back from Glastonbury yesterday was a bit of a hard days shift. The weather seemed pretty damned warm.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 3, 2013)

Well I've been cycling 10 years in London and just had my first white van man get out of his van ask me if I wanted some. My crime? Riding out from the edge of a narrow road and daring to turn left from the middle. I was signalling left (arm outstretched) so he gunned it and passed me _on the left_, blocking my way. I thought I would be calm. I wasn't calm, and swore at him every way I knew. He actually said he paid road tax 



(Behind this view, cars are parked on both sides of the road)

No blows were traded. He was delayed by 30 seconds on whatever mission of vital importance he had.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 3, 2013)

^ hung like a cashew, innit.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 3, 2013)

had a 'conversation' with the no-neck trucky that habitually parks his 18 wheel beer dray artic outside the dogstar on the double yellows and in the ASL this morning, long after the signposted loading hours. Lambeth Council is getting an 'appalled, tunbridge wells' later today.

fuck that guy!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh and the Dogstar delivery truck was parked right over the ASL and part of the ped crossing on Railton Road again.

EDIT: I should really read the most recent post before posting


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 3, 2013)

Crispy said:


> He actually said he paid road tax


It's a bit like a surreal version of QI.

Like being a total arsehole in an Audi - the road tax "meme" has been covered everywhere in the media.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 3, 2013)

Back on the bike after an extended weekend resting my nether regions.
The sharp pain has gone, but the chick pea-sized body of the cyst is still making its presence felt.
I'm going to have to try a cotton wool pad in my pants and see if they'll remove it  at my local surgery - though I wonder how long I would be off the bike after actual surgery....


----------



## suki456 (Jul 3, 2013)

^ good grief, unbelievable. (though I dont know why I think its unbelievable I should know better cycling round London, maybe the driver shouting at a kid, ffs)


----------



## suki456 (Jul 3, 2013)

(Also, 4 'likes' for the cycle jersey, great Im going for it, it IS cool isn't it!)


----------



## suki456 (Jul 3, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Back on the bike after an extended weekend resting my nether regions.
> The sharp pain has gone, but the chick pea-sized body of the cyst is still making its presence felt.
> I'm going to have to try a cotton wool pad in my pants and see if they'll remove it at my local surgery - though I wonder how long I would be off the bike after actual surgery....


Hope it all works out.  I have only recently bought padded shorts, they do make a difference.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 3, 2013)

I normally have no need of extra padding - two cotton slips and a Brooks B17.
This will be a bit like a corn plaster.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 3, 2013)

suki456 said:


> ^ good grief, unbelievable. (though I dont know why I think its unbelievable I should know better cycling round London, maybe the driver shouting at a kid, ffs)


What worries me is she actually believed she'd been there 20 minutes - surely she must be on medication of some sort ?
Perhaps she was desperate for the loo.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 3, 2013)

Sweet FA to do with commuting but here's my Audax bike prior to last weekend's 600.






And here's me crossing the Humber bridge on it. 160km into the ride...


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 3, 2013)

geography teacher's bike!


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 3, 2013)

i'm cycling to amsterdam in august. Its a pretty easy 2 day journey. Then I'm getting the train back.
Has anyone taken a bike from amsterdam to London with a bike? Thalys and Eurostar? (i've read their instructions, just looking for any info from someone who has done it.)


----------



## a_chap (Jul 3, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> geography teacher's bike!


 
What?!? Then geography teachers are paid too much!


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 3, 2013)

a_chap said:


> What?!? Then geography teachers are paid too much!


 
they know where all the treasure is buried, innit.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 3, 2013)

Is everyone on drugs at the moment. ?
I had to hold back some arsehole tailgating and moving to overtake me on a blind bend on a quiet road with a cyclist approaching - he turned off into the first turning - you know the things you aren't supposed to overtake past ?
At least he didn't ignore my right turn signal.

All for a few seconds of not staring at my back.


----------



## suki456 (Jul 3, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Is everyone on drugs at the moment. ?
> I had to hold back some arsehole tailgating and moving to overtake me on a blind bend on a quiet road with a cyclist approaching - he turned off into the first turning - you know the things you aren't supposed to overtake past ?
> At least he didn't ignore my right turn signal.
> 
> All for a few seconds of not staring at my back.


I know, some days I'd swear its been decreed official 'drive like a twat' day and I've just not heard about it.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 4, 2013)

Minor Strava-related grumble today. I'm big and fat and definitely not a climber. I can pull a fairly decent sprint out of the bag occasionally though and I've been targeting a particular segment (Norwood Road, Tulse Hill to Brockwell Park gate) for a while. This morning was a beauty, I was flying along at 28/29mph and felt sure I'd got a PB. When it came to upload the route to Strava, shock horror, it had calculated the time I'd spent waiting for the traffic lights to change, which it's never done before. The segment starts after the lights.

Anyway, I calculated my actual time for the segment and I'd have been 10th out of hundreds. Damnit!

First world problems.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 4, 2013)

i had a cocking puncture this morning. i had to wait for cycle surgery to open so i could get a spare and a spanner. they were very pleasant and helpful, i must say.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 4, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> Minor Strava-related grumble today. I'm big and fat and definitely not a climber. I can pull a fairly decent sprint out of the bag occasionally though and I've been targeting a particular segment (Norwood Road, Tulse Hill to Brockwell Park gate) for a while. This morning was a beauty, I was flying along at 28/29mph and felt sure I'd got a PB. When it came to upload the route to Strava, shock horror, it had calculated the time I'd spent waiting for the traffic lights to change, which it's never done before. The segment starts after the lights.
> 
> Anyway, I calculated my actual time for the segment and I'd have been 10th out of hundreds. Damnit!
> 
> First world problems.


 
I think the GPS is of limited accuracy - I picked up 5th on a short segment the other day despite turning off left into a side road about 10m before the end of it.

There's one in town here that's about 150m too that  I have KOM on at 12 seconds, and have hit this time three times now, including once on my Pashley which isn't exactly a sprint machine.  I think under a certain distance I'd assume a degree of randomness in the leaderboard.

A friend sent me this article about Strava accuracy recently, though it's more comparing accuracy of different devices (I have an iPhone 4 on a handlebar mount)
http://www.wheelsuckers.co.uk/profi...which-one-garmin-or-iphone?xg_source=activity


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 4, 2013)

suki456 said:


> I know, some days I'd swear its been decreed official 'drive like a twat' day and I've just not heard about it.


 
The worst ever day I had was on a friday when England were playing in the world cup with a kick-off of something like 5:30 - everyone racing home and driving like a bellend, I nearly got squashed (serious near-misses) a total of 4 times.  Usually it's just once or twice a week.  Overtaken when signalling right, undertaken dangerously when signalling right and two people pulling out on me if I remember correctly (including a very late light-jumper).


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 4, 2013)

Interesting, and much as suspected. I have a Garmin 800.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 4, 2013)

Perhaps I have a little TDF fever, but I was really up for it this evening.

Mother. Fucking. Bike.



(videos on my youtube channel)


----------



## tendril (Jul 4, 2013)

Nearly managed to cause a pileup on the CS7. Coming into churchyard row from the north there was a van illegally parked on the corner and just after it some cycle chuggers. I looked behind me and thought there was no-one there so I did a cheeky u-turn to go talk to them and a chap in full race home mode sped around the corner going way to fast to do an emergency stop safely, his line of sight obscured by the van, and piled into me. oops


----------



## a_chap (Jul 4, 2013)

Injured so no commuting either yesterday or today


----------



## tendril (Jul 4, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Injured so no commuting either yesterday or today


(((a_chap)))


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 5, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Injured so no commuting either yesterday or today


 
what happened?


----------



## a_chap (Jul 5, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> what happened?


 
Bit of a long story.

Completely rebuilt my Audax bike with a shorter frame before last weekend's 600 and I didn't have any chance to make any adjustments before the ride. One of the side-effects of a shorter frame is that the (recumbent) seat is much more vertical than before. It's possible to shorten the seat stays but then the rear rack would be angled down by some ridiculous amount so I'll need to take a hacksaw to it.

Anyway, what I eneded up riding was much more like an upright bike than a recumbent! And affter 380 miles I ended up a fearfully bruised cocyx... 

This weekend will see some serious bike fettling going on. It's only three weeks to the start of London Edinburgh London. Gulp.


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 5, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> i'm cycling to amsterdam in august. Its a pretty easy 2 day journey. Then I'm getting the train back.
> Has anyone taken a bike from amsterdam to London with a bike? Thalys and Eurostar? (i've read their instructions, just looking for any info from someone who has done it.)


 

I've only ever taken the ferry to Amsterdam when I have a bike with me - the Rail Sail deal (London Liverpool Street - Harwich, Hoek van Hollnad - Any Dutch Station.

I've cycled to Amsterdam a few times from The Hoek, give me a shout if you want any tips / route info / ideas of where to cycle in and around Amsterdam.


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 5, 2013)

Today's my first paid for bike ride!!!  I get to take a few tourists around Oxford, across Port Meadow and then to the pub.  I'll pack my swimming trunks and have a swim in the Thames when I've finished - quickly followed by a few sundowners on the meadow.  Happy days!


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 5, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> I've only ever taken the ferry to Amsterdam when I have a bike with me - the Rail Sail deal (London Liverpool Street - Harwich, Hoek van Hollnad - Any Dutch Station.
> 
> I've cycled to Amsterdam a few times from The Hoek, give me a shout if you want any tips / route info / ideas of where to cycle in and around Amsterdam.


 
Ace, thanks!
I'm looking at the route in a couple of weeks, so will take you up on the offer of advice for sure. 

The plan is to cycle up to harwich on a friday, get the night ferry, then cycle to amsterdam. Spend a few days there and about the area. Then get the Train back home.


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 5, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Ace, thanks!
> I'm looking at the route in a couple of weeks, so will take you up on the offer of advice for sure.
> 
> The plan is to cycle up to harwich on a friday, get the night ferry, then cycle to amsterdam. Spend a few days there and about the area. Then get the Train back home.


 

To wet your appetite - for your ride you can follow part of the North Sea cycle route.  It's ace!  Once you are past the sea side town of the Hague (Schlingiver or something!) you cycle through a wide expanse of sand dunes.  There's a cafe which appears from nowhere which serves as a good late breakfast stop for apple pie, cream and coffee!

You can get to Amsterdam for late afternoon.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 5, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> Today's my first paid for bike ride!!! I get to take a few tourists around Oxford, across Port Meadow and then to the pub. I'll pack my swimming trunks and have a swim in the Thames when I've finished - quickly followed by a few sundowners on the meadow. Happy days!


 

That sounds


----------



## plurker (Jul 5, 2013)

I've started using the Strava app to time my rides. This has resulted in my becoming faster as on sections (inclines mainly) - where I used to drop off the effort, I'm up on the pedals and hammering it along.  I get annoyed by being #624/3000 or whatever though, as (I think I'm) fast...seems to be helping my stamina, but not speed.

My 8 mile commute in takes 28 mins, and my 9.5 miles back takes 35...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm similar (8.8miles commute in, about 8.5 back depending which route I choose), and Strava tends to make me absolutely pelt it on certain ride sections that then leaves me knackered for the remainder.  There's a couple of segments where I'm only a second off getting the crown, and if I have a favourable wind I'll throw everything at it. I'm on the less-hip side of town up here so there's less segments and less riders - pretty easy to get KOM when you're only up against 50-100 people, many of whom were passing through without really trying.  Out in the countryside where the proper riders go on road bikes and barely anyone else I'm usually something like two-thirds of the way down the board 

I've set myself various goals for commute times - have done both directions in under 30, both legs added together in under 60 on the same day (though one still just over 30) and next target is getting both under 30 on the same day - which I'm kind of on for today having managed 29:48 on the way in (I go on total time elapsed, not moving time) - home route is a little shorter and on faster roads, but you can bollocks it up pretty easy with bad luck at the lights.  That and the wind tend to affect speed more, but it's only slightly against me today so hoping for a fast return.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 5, 2013)

1 strand of my rear shifter cable snapped and got snarled up in the guide tube. Distracted by my sluggish shifting problem, I failed to spot the cyclist in front braking sharply and had to jam my brakes on, de-biking myself and making good use of the padded palms of my gloves. No bike-on-bike action, but I had to borrow an allen key from the nearby bike shop so I could put a rear brake pad back in line after it struck the kerb, and buy a new gear cable which I have now fitted. Hoping for a boring ride home.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 5, 2013)

See, if you didn't have gears that wouldn't have happened. Those single speeders are onto something.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 5, 2013)

Made pretty good progress today - only shouted at a couple of people - one of them another perfectly nice, but clueless driver who was clearly expecting to belt down the narrow lane at over 10MPH with a cyclist and pedestrian pinned against the hedge - the cyclist having had to cross bonkers ruts to get there.
I put in a report via fillthathole and specified that it needs a "give way to cyclists" sign.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 6, 2013)

Cracked it, 28:54 coming home. It hurt going into a wind that was stronger than expected (about 6-7mph straight at me).

The best thing about completing a challenge like this is not having to do it again.

Only two days commuting next week then I'm heading out of Yorkshire, riding down to London ahead of the Brighton nightride at the weekend, followed by a camping run along the south coast until it runs out & then back up to Bristol. Looks like I might be packing the Factor 40 in my bag.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 6, 2013)

Do not know if you folk are aware or if this has already been posted but Lidl have cycle gear on sale this Thursday 11th July.

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/SID-F...idl_uk/hs.xsl/our-offers-2491.htm?id=79&ar=10


----------



## a_chap (Jul 7, 2013)

Lidl *always* have a cycle gear sale on...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 7, 2013)

Aldi had theirs today.
I had no problem ignoring the under-sized clothing and the cheap tools.
And their version of "rain legs" are hideous dayglo yellow...


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 8, 2013)

I just know that someone on these boards in this time of low cash funds may have to resort to having to purchase budget gear as they may need their cycle as it is the only transport available.
Sorry if mentioning cheaper gear offends the purists and bourgeois on here.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 8, 2013)

rapha or gtfo.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 8, 2013)

Aldi's "winter" gloves are fine.
As I said my problem is mainly with the limited size range.

Cheap tools are definitely a mistake though - best buy decent ones as you need them.
Generic hex keys and spanners are possibly best sourced from a generic tool shop.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 8, 2013)

Talking of Aldi stuff, the 8MM Aldi bolt I used to replace my Brooks saddle tensioner bolt has just failed in the same way as the Brooks original ...


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 8, 2013)

Only joshing mate.
I have had a lidl chain tool for five years and it still works fine.
Also a track pump that  is still as good as new.
I bought some leggings though and they were ok for one winter then fell to bits!
It is just that sometimes you may not have the funds available and the only option is budget stuff.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 8, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Talking of Aldi stuff, the 8MM Aldi bolt I used to replace my Brooks saddle tensioner bolt has just failed in the same way as the Brooks original ...


 
Do you mean the nut? Brooks use a pin and nut to tension not a bolt. They also make a titanium replacement (Part BMP 185). If you can strip that then give up.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 8, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> Do you mean the nut? Brooks use a pin and nut to tension not a bolt. .


I actually *sheared* both !
When I replaced the Brooks' part with a bolt / screw and two nuts, I really believed I'd gained over-engineering to compensate for the increased inconvenience of adjusting ...


----------



## Private Storm (Jul 8, 2013)

My work health insurance rewards you the more points you acquire, potentially giving you £350 back at the end of the year. You get points by visiting the dentist, going to the gym, having a health check up etc. You also get them for exercising at certain heart rates and to that end have just started using a heart rate monitor on my commute. Link it to an iPhone app and this brings into play a whole new range of facts and figures to try to beat - I suspect I may have a heart attack before long. Good news is that I've found out I have a resting heart rate of 54, which isn't as bad as the years of abuse would've made me think.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 8, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I actually *sheared* both !
> When I replaced the Brooks' part with a bolt / screw and two nuts, I really believed I'd gained over-engineering to compensate for the increased inconvenience of adjusting ...


 
Your Aldi nut and bolt will almost certainly have been low carbon steel with the mechanical properties of mature cheddar. If you're going to homebrew it (and I can't think why you would want to but anyway...) you need a quenched and tempered 8.8 or 10.9 (it will have the number on the head) grade M8x1.25 bolt.


----------



## girasol (Jul 9, 2013)

It was so breezy this morning I didn't even break a sweat   was expecting to get to work drenched...  Ride home will be a different story, for sure.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 9, 2013)

loads of buses occupying ASL's this morning. And other cyclists giving me the stink eye for calling the drivers out.

Fuck you man, if you're gonna get shirty with me for taking a stand, you're part of the problem. take a fuckin' bus.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 9, 2013)

It was the T de Bloody F on the railway path this morning - I had some skinny 'erbert on my back wheel around a blind bend and misjudged an overtake.


----------



## plurker (Jul 9, 2013)

I got a KOM on one of the segments on my ride in this morning. Woo, it's not a very popular route, but still, seeing my effort ranked #1/26 makes me happy


----------



## Crispy (Jul 9, 2013)

Not sure I like the idea of apps that encourage the breaking of "records" on routes.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 9, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Not sure I like the idea of apps that encourage the breaking of "records" on routes.


 
strava doesn't make people ride like tools. Tools on bikes ride like tools.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 9, 2013)

/not implying that plurker is a tool, congrats on your spotty top.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 9, 2013)

Especially as you're also doing it with cold muscles ...


----------



## plurker (Jul 9, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Not sure I like the idea of apps that encourage the breaking of "records" on routes.


 
I take that point, but I do (and will continue to) ride safely and legally* at all times.
I'm not aiming to be the fastest on the road - I ride an uncleated hybrid  - but by recording my own times accurately I've already got my commute time down by 2 minutes (over a 30min ride) - simply by not slacking off halfway down Kennington road, for example - it's me pushing against myself, and if I happen to be the fastest on a section then so be it.

* I am actually in breach of the 30mph speed limit at a couple of points on my ride, and shall report myself to the feds forthwith should this heinous behaviour continue...


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 9, 2013)

fuck me - get yourself a proper bike* mate, you'll be unstoppable!

*for a given value of proper


----------



## plurker (Jul 9, 2013)

^^ I intend to do precisely this, once I have some spare pennies, or find somewhere that will p/ex my cannondale!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 9, 2013)

Which reminds me to enter ITV4's competition for week 2 - though I still reckon I would flog a sporty bike if I won one... though I do feel inadequate occasionally that I've never exceeded 22MPH on a flat sprint - even properly warmed up ...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 9, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Not sure I like the idea of apps that encourage the breaking of "records" on routes.



You should try it. It's great.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 9, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> You should try it. It's great.


My phone's capability for "Apps" maxes out at Solitaire


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 9, 2013)

Crispy said:


> My phone's capability for "Apps" maxes out at Solitaire


 
how fast can you play solitaire?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 9, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> strava doesn't make people ride like tools. Tools on bikes ride like tools.



Yeah, this too. 

I ride to the letter of the law but it's a real incentive knowing that specific segments are being recorded. I'm not really trying to get any KoMs because I'm not that fast, but it is rewarding to get into a top ten and, more importantly, to see your progress against your own previous efforts.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 9, 2013)

Not a commute, but thought I'd go for a ride along the canal to try and get my fitness back up in preparation for a daily cycle commute.  Seems my legs no longer work.  Like really, really no longer work.  I made it half as far as I was planning and it took me more than twice as long.  

It didn't help that my arse was too sore to sit down on the way back but I was doing little more than coasting for much of the time, and had to walk the last mile and a half or so.


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2013)

I've not bothered putting Strava on my new phone cos it seemed to not work half the time I actually remembered to turn it on.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 9, 2013)

get some padded shorts, lad!


----------



## The Boy (Jul 9, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> get some padded shorts, lad!


 
Nah. When I first got my bike it only took about a week for my haunches to toughen up .

On a serious note, I did have my saddle quite high up.  Lowered it a little when I stopped for a drink and that helped, but the damage was done by then.  Still shocked at how useless my legs were though.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 9, 2013)

I wouldn't ride a bike without padded shorts, tbh. Not worth the discomfort.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 9, 2013)

Two pairs of BHS cotton pants, pair of baggy shorts and a Brooks B17.
Even with a wonky tensioner, 5 hours in the saddle is no problem for me these days.


----------



## girasol (Jul 9, 2013)

plurker said:


> I take that point, but I do (and will continue to) ride safely and legally* at all times.
> I'm not aiming to be the fastest on the road - I ride an uncleated hybrid  - but by recording my own times accurately I've already got my commute time down by 2 minutes (over a 30min ride) - simply by not slacking off halfway down Kennington road, for example - it's me pushing against myself, and if I happen to be the fastest on a section then so be it.
> 
> * I am actually in breach of the 30mph speed limit at a couple of points on my ride, and shall report myself to the feds forthwith should this heinous behaviour continue...


 
I keep a detailed record of my rides (I use Runkeeper), but I press start, then forget about it, then press stop when I get home.  My very bestest time of 26mins (only happened once) was on a headwind most of the way, early morning, little traffic, got lucky with lights...  I don't tend to race other people though, or cars, or buses.  Amusing, but a little mad, when people start racing buses.  Don't have the legs or bike for that.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 9, 2013)

One of the local cycling clubs up here (a nice informal group with a lot of road racers and a few gentler types) does a Strava 'Segment of the Week' thing on their facebook group, where everyone is invited to have a crack at a certain segment that week.  I've had a go at a couple of them, it's quite fun, but they're often a bit out in the sticks and I'm knackered by the time I get to the start!  Plus you're up against proper racers with several grands worth of kit, but it's nice to finish ahead of one or two of them on a shed.  Everyone just watches the wind forecast to pick the optimum time to have a crack at it, though this week's segment is a several km loop so that won't matter.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 9, 2013)

Knocked another minute or two off my homeward commute - but then any breeze that there was, was in the most favourable direction possible.
I reckon if the railway path hadn't been so busy, I could have used my 48 tooth front cog and hit 25MPH.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 9, 2013)

girasol said:


> I keep a detailed record of my rides (I use Runkeeper), but I press start, then forget about it, then press stop when I get home.  My very bestest time of 26mins (only happened once) was on a headwind most of the way, early morning, little traffic, got lucky with lights...  I don't tend to race other people though, or cars, or buses.  Amusing, but a little mad, when people start racing buses.  Don't have the legs or bike for that.



You don't have to time individual segments. You do the same as you do with Runkeeper and it calculates it all for you at the end.


----------



## tbtommyb (Jul 9, 2013)

Getting pissed off with cyclists who weave around a lot. not as if there's anyone coming behind you. Also people who blow their nose as if they're in the middle of a fucking sportif.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 9, 2013)

Did a couple of short journeys yesterday by bike.

I am pathetically unfit, when I was ever so slowly making my way up a hill, the pedals whizzing round because I was in such a low gear, another cyclist came past me going perhaps four times faster!!


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 10, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Did a couple of short journeys yesterday by bike.
> 
> I am pathetically unfit, when I was ever so slowly making my way up a hill, the pedals whizzing round because I was in such a low gear, another cyclist came past me going perhaps four times faster!!


 
after a few years of cycling, and a few  long cycling trips away, I still find it hard dragging my belly up a hill.
after passing the crest of the rise, i soon forget about the slope, and am happy to sail down the otherside.

keep at it


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 10, 2013)

Would have been pretty good but for the usual shenanigans with the general public.
The final insult was some fair-weather rider half my age and weight, but probably with slightly less in his legs getting in front of me .. he only got away because he was more reckless in overtaking other cyclists and pedestrians than me.. I was doing at least 20MPH .. such a shame my commute isn't over 10 or 20 miles instead of 5 ...

I managed to breathe down his neck for a bit .... probably had to get in front because he saw my bald head ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 11, 2013)

Lovely sunny ride home, a bit of a headwind initially ..
Just the usual bad manners by the caged public.

In passing I asked (rhetorically) these delightful young ladies what the yellow hashed area in the bus lane meant...



I believe one answer may be 3 points on your licence.
Where's the traffic cop when you need one.?
Unusually there wasn't an illegally parked car in the bus lane that they might have been peering around.

I gave them the horn in passing.
In the old days I would have slapped the bonnet.


----------



## Geri (Jul 11, 2013)

I got shouted at by another cyclist for going through a red light.

The traffic lights are only there because the road goes under a railway bridge and it narrows to single file. There is plenty of room for cars and bikes to pass, although I do usually stop if the light is red. However, today I could see that the lights had been on red for a while so I knew they were about to change, there were no cars in sight on the other side of the bridge and I didn't see the point in stopping for ten seconds, so I sailed past another cyclist who was waiting for them to change.

She shouted "They are on RED!" really loudly, which kind of surprised me so I turned around and said "Oh, shut your face" and cycled on. About 5 minutes later I got to Tesco and she was there, she saw me and tutted at me so I just "I think you need to get a life" and walked off.

I think the real problem was not so much that I went through the red light, but that I overtook her.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 11, 2013)

That one near Temple Meads and Cattle market road ?
Perhaps that's *your* "permissible offence" - like me cycling the wrong way up the street I live in about 9,000 times.


----------



## Geri (Jul 11, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> That one near Temple Meads and Cattle market road ?
> Perhaps that's *your* "permissible offence" - like me cycling the wrong way up the street I live in about 9,000 times.


 
No, in St Werburghs by the gas works. My permissable offence is going through the no entry sign at the end of the road next to mine, the council assured me it would remain two way for cyclists but there are no signs to this effect.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 11, 2013)

Loving this good weather


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 11, 2013)

Geri said:


> I got shouted at by another cyclist for going through a red light.
> 
> The traffic lights are only there because the road goes under a railway bridge and it narrows to single file. There is plenty of room for cars and bikes to pass, although I do usually stop if the light is red. However, today I could see that the lights had been on red for a while so I knew they were about to change, there were no cars in sight on the other side of the bridge and I didn't see the point in stopping for ten seconds, so I sailed past another cyclist who was waiting for them to change.
> 
> ...


 

yeah. the problem was that you went through a red light.

please dont do that.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 11, 2013)

No.. Do it if its definitely OK to to do.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 11, 2013)

no. it's never 'OK',


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 11, 2013)

On my commute to work its ok about one in ten times


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 11, 2013)

no. it's still never ok. not ever.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 11, 2013)

take a bus if you can't ride a bike properly.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 11, 2013)

I can ride a bike properly. I just chose not to all of the time.


----------



## Geri (Jul 12, 2013)

There's nothing worse than fucking holier-than-thou cyclists. The traffic lights are there to stop idiotic car drivers from crashing into each other in a tunnel!


----------



## girasol (Jul 12, 2013)

Of course it's ok to go through a red light, bikes are not like other vehicles, if there's no traffic or pedestrians I don't see the problem, neither do many of the cyclists that I see doing it every single day.

Similarly it's ok for bikes to go on pavements, lots of them have cycling lanes on them. Bikes are somewhere in between pedestrians and motorized vehicles, a different category all together IMO.

Common sense...


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 12, 2013)

no. it is the opposite of common sense. bikes are classified as vehicles and are subject to the same rules and regulations as any other vehicle on the road. if you can't abide by those rules or you feel you are above them, you have no business riding a bicycle, or any sort of vehicle on public roads for that matter.

What makes it possible for us to use the roads is that there is a consensus spread amongst ALL road users to obey a framework of rules. The rules exist to allow the relatively free and easy flow of traffic on the roads. This can only happen if people behave in a relatively predictable fashion, jumping lights makes you unpredictable, especially from the perspective motorised vehicles - Drivers will then go on to drive poorly around cyclists because they are too distracted by the prospect that you, or any other cyclist they may happen upon, will behave in a similarly unpredictable fashion, and that's where the danger lies.

What's also worth noting is that you seemingly adhere to the rules until you decide that your judgement over-rides them, at which point you do what you want to do. It’s at this point that you become random and unpredictable.Your value judgement (it’s safer to jump this red) is irrelevant, your actions are the key here, and as soon as you become random you have handed responsibility to the other road users to keep you safe. 

Many fine people and worthy charities out there do a lot of good work lobbying for better infrastructure for cyclists. The sad reality is many of the debates surrounding cycle safety are often shut down by detractors resorting to the tiresome 'well all bloody cyclists jump lights' line (see recent debate in the House of Lords). We all know it's not true - it's only done by a selfish minority, however it is these entitled RLJ'ers that seem to garner the most attention, which is unfortunate, as cyclists are more often than not the victim of poor driving - however the debate seldom reaches this point as the agenda seems to be focused almost entirely on cyclist behavior. So what's the answer? DON'T BE A PART OF THE FUCKING PROBLEM. YOU'RE NOT HELPING. RIDE RESPONSIBLY.


----------



## Geri (Jul 12, 2013)

*yawn*

There were no other vehicles in sight. The road was literally empty apart from me and the tattooed shouty lady.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 12, 2013)

That is of no consequence. I'll bet you a penny to the pound that that wasn't the only light you jumped yesterday.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah, well, that's just, like, your opinion, man


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 12, 2013)

^ office lol


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 12, 2013)

Red lights and pavements are fair game. I recognise neither gods nor kings.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 12, 2013)

^ RLJers


----------



## plurker (Jul 12, 2013)

I ride to work, 19 city miles daily. I stop at every red lights and obey all rules of the road (apart from the occasional section of my ride where I *just* exceed 30mph).

Yesterday morning my boss came in. She'd been a pedestrian, crossing on a traffic-light controlled crossing un N London somewhere. A woman cyclist sailed merrily thought the red light, and knocked peds over like skittles. 2 ppl ambulanced off, and and the cyclist herself was KOd

The conversation quickly turned to 'all cyclists are RLJ arseholes, this just proves it' and I find myself having to be on the defensive, as though somehow this is my fault. I can't and won't defend people who RLJ though.

Any rider running a red light tarnishes every other rider on the road. Please don't RLJ. Simple.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 12, 2013)

plurker said:


> I ride to work, 19 city miles daily. I stop at every red lights and obey all rules of the road (apart from the occasional section of my ride where I *just* exceed 30mph).
> 
> Yesterday morning my boss came in. She'd been a pedestrian, crossing on a traffic-light controlled crossing un N London somewhere. A woman cyclist sailed merrily thought the red light, and knocked peds over like skittles. 2 ppl ambulanced off, and and the cyclist herself was KOd
> 
> ...


 
That sounds more like the cyclist not even seeing the light, rather than a mindful decision to jump it.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 12, 2013)

.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 12, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> That sounds more like the cyclist not even seeing the light, rather than a mindful decision to jump it.


 
...or not.

does it matter? either way they shouldn't be on the fkn road.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 12, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> That sounds more like the cyclist not even seeing the light, rather than a mindful decision to jump it.


No excuse, of course.


----------



## girasol (Jul 12, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> no. it is the opposite of common sense. bikes are classified as vehicles and are subject to the same rules and regulations as any other vehicle on the road. if you can't abide by those rules or you feel you are above them, you have no business riding a bicycle, or any sort of vehicle on public roads for that matter.
> 
> What makes it possible for us to use the roads is that there is a consensus spread amongst ALL road users to obey a framework of rules. The rules exist to allow the relatively free and easy flow of traffic on the roads. This can only happen if people behave in a relatively predictable fashion, jumping lights makes you unpredictable, especially from the perspective motorised vehicles - Drivers will then go on to drive poorly around cyclists because they are too distracted by the prospect that you, or any other cyclist they may happen upon, will behave in a similarly unpredictable fashion, and that's where the danger lies.
> 
> ...


 
I hear you, but still my thought process leads me to a different conclusion. Sorry, but I thought a lot about this and my opinion is different from yours. Note that I also drive a car and I still think cyclists are a completely different category, apart from other vehicles, not only that, I believe on some cases it's actually safer to go through red lights, no amount of capitals will change what I think, sorry.

Of course some cyclists go through red lights at the wrong time, I don't disagree with that. They are stupid or absent minded...  As I said, apply common sense.  The more experience you have the more you know when it's safe/appropriate to do this.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 12, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> ...or not.
> 
> does it matter? either way they shouldn't be on the fkn road.


 
It might have just been an accident. A momentary lapse of concentration. It happens to all cyclists and drivers at some point. 
Banning people from the road for not being 100% perfect isn't really a solution.

Sometimes things will go wrong. And people might die. Such is life.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 12, 2013)

Crispy said:


> No excuse, of course.


 
indeed.


----------



## girasol (Jul 12, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> It might have just been an accident. A momentary lapse of concentration. It happens to all cyclists and drivers at some point.
> Banning people from the road for not being 100% perfect isn't really a solution.
> 
> Sometimes things will go wrong. And people might die. Such is life.


 
yep, cars do this too   with far worse consequences, given their size.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 12, 2013)

If you feel it's safer going through red lights then why not get off and walk your bike over the lights, that way you can be safe AND law abiding. Or is it that you really just  can't be arsed waiting?


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 12, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> It might have just been an accident. A momentary lapse of concentration. It happens to all cyclists and drivers at some point.
> Banning people from the road for not being 100% perfect isn't really a solution.
> 
> Sometimes things will go wrong. And people might die. Such is life.


 
Banning people from the road who kill and injure other road users is an entirely reasonable solution. Spilling red wine on your carpet is an 'accident' - plowing your vehicle through vulnerable road users is negligence and should be punished accordingly.


----------



## girasol (Jul 12, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> If you feel it's safer going through red lights then why not get off and walk your bike over the lights, that way you can be safe AND law abiding. Or is it that you really just want can't be arsed waiting?


 
I understand that jumping red lights is illegal, but so are many other things which I don't agree with being illegal. I don't blindly obey you know, I can think for myself.

It really isn't about waiting, I don't have a problem with waiting at a traffic light and I often do, but sometimes there really is no need for it.  And I strongly disagree that bikes should came under the same category as all other traffic.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 12, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> If you feel it's safer going through red lights then why not get off and walk your bike over the lights, that way you can be safe AND law abiding. Or is it that you really just want can't be arsed waiting?


 
for me, its both.
I will jump a light as its safer to do so. Or if I'm waiting at an empty road, I will jump it because its not going to cause any danger to do so.
I will always slow down/stop to make sure first though. And I do frown and tut at the folk you see who just weave through pedestrians and move out in to traffic, at lights.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 12, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> plowing your vehicle through vulnerable road users is negligence and should be punished accordingly.


 not always.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 12, 2013)

girasol said:


> I understand that jumping red lights is illegal, but so are many other things which I don't agree with.


 
right. you do realise that everytime you jump a light, you make the people in the big metal speedy boxes who have a chip on their shoulder about cyclists just that little bit right?

do you not think that perhaps you have an duty of care to your fellow vulnerable road users? are you motivated entirely by selfishness?


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 12, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> for me, its both.
> I will jump a light as its safer to do so. Or if I'm waiting at an empty road, I will jump it because its not going to cause any danger to do so.
> I will always slow down/stop to make sure first though. And I do frown and tut at the folk you see who just weave through pedestrians and move out in to traffic, at lights.


 
i refer you to my previous post on the matter.

have you considered cycle training?


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 12, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> right. you do realise that everytime you jump a light, you make the people in the big metal speedy boxes who have a chip on their shoulder about cyclists just that little bit right?
> 
> do you not think that perhaps you have an duty of care to your fellow vulnerable road users? are you motivated entirely by selfishness?


 
As i've said before. I don't think it makes much/any difference.


----------



## girasol (Jul 12, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> right. you do realise that everytime you jump a light, you make the people in the big metal speedy boxes who have a chip on their shoulder about cyclists just that little bit right?
> 
> do you not think that perhaps you have an duty of care to your fellow vulnerable road users? are you motivated entirely by selfishness?


 
Like I said, I'm a driver too and I don't have a problem with cyclists setting off ahead of lights changing.

Maybe if you see it from another angle, we need to educate drivers to see why cyclists may do this. And also educate cyclists to learn when it's right to do it and when it's NOT. Not everyone in cars is against cyclists.

I would never, for example, jump a light on a route I didn't know well and didn't understand the flow of traffic.

You are coming across as very sanctimonious, which doesn't help your argument.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 12, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i refer you to my previous post on the matter.
> 
> have you considered cycle training?


 
I've done some thanks.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 12, 2013)

whether you are a driver or not is a non sequitur. so do i. so what?

you can't talk about educating drivers whilst you openly flout the law, and what exactly do you mean by 'when it's right and when it's not' it's NEVER right, that's how laws work.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 12, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I've done some thanks.


 
obviously you didn't care much for what they had to say.


----------



## girasol (Jul 12, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> whether you are a driver or not is a non sequitur. so do i. so what?
> 
> you can't talk about educating drivers whilst you openly flout the law, and what exactly do you mean by 'when it's right and when it's not' it's NEVER right, that's how laws work.


 





for the millionth time, I don't agree with the law as it stands...  And some laws can be very draconian.  Should I just obey and not challenge it?  No.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 12, 2013)

what's to stop you from jumping lights in your car because you reckon it's safe to do so?


----------



## girasol (Jul 12, 2013)

You really are missing the point, I said I think bikes are a category apart from other road vehicles...  I think I have made my point, and we are now starting to around in circles.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 12, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> obviously you didn't care much for what they had to say.


 
It was quite useful stuff. 
I don't have as such a rigid belief in the rules, as you seem to do. I see the rules of the road as something for motor vehicles, with some pamphlet of cycling bits tacked on to the end. So I take it all with a pinch of salt.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 12, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> what's to stop you from jumping lights in your car because you reckon it's safe to do so?


 
Well, the fact that I would never consider it to be safe. Are you saying you think a car has the same qualities of a bike?


----------



## girasol (Jul 12, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> do you not think that perhaps you have an duty of care to your fellow vulnerable road users? are you motivated entirely by selfishness?


 
One last thing, when it comes to the road itself, we are the most vulnerable road users, we have a duty to protect ourselves.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 12, 2013)

To get back a little bit on topic, I believe this is the light&bridge in question:



The road on the other side is straight and has no side roads joining it for several hundred meters. I can see how, if you're used to the route, it would feel safe to ride through when the road beyond is clear. I've ridden through similar tunnels without light control, relying solely on judgement. I'd rank this pretty damn low in the RLJ crime ranking.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 12, 2013)

Crispy said:


> To get back a little bit on topic, I believe this is the light&bridge in question:
> 
> View attachment 36184
> 
> The road on the other side is straight and has no side roads joining it for several hundred meters. I can see how, if you're used to the route, it would feel safe to ride through when the road beyond is clear. I've ridden through similar tunnels without light control, relying solely on judgement. I'd rank this pretty damn low in the RLJ crime ranking.


 
Fuck you. Wading in at the end, spouting a load of reason and sense..


----------



## Crispy (Jul 12, 2013)

If I was on my own, and I knew the route, I probably would jump it myself.
If I saw someone else waiting at red, I would too, to be polite.


----------



## Geri (Jul 12, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> That is of no consequence. I'll bet you a penny to the pound that that wasn't the only light you jumped yesterday.


 
It was actually. There are no other traffic lights on my route.


----------



## Geri (Jul 12, 2013)

Crispy said:


> To get back a little bit on topic, I believe this is the light&bridge in question:
> 
> View attachment 36184
> 
> The road on the other side is straight and has no side roads joining it for several hundred meters. I can see how, if you're used to the route, it would feel safe to ride through when the road beyond is clear. I've ridden through similar tunnels without light control, relying solely on judgement. I'd rank this pretty damn low in the RLJ crime ranking.


 
It's actually safe to go through when cars are coming the other way, although I don't do that in case it freaks them out. Plenty of people do. I can see why she was annoyed, I probably made her feel stupid for waiting (as has happened to me plenty of times) but there was really no point in slowing down and stopping just to get going again a few seconds later, it's a waste of energy especially in this heat. There was no need to shout at me though, if I shouted at everyone on the road who was doing something I didn't agree with, I would spend my whole life shouting.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 12, 2013)

Geri said:


> if I shouted at everyone on the road who was doing something I didn't agree with, I would spend my whole life shouting.


 
gentlegreen


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 12, 2013)

A large part of the problem is that *no one* challenges other people's behaviour (and I think I'm pretty stern with myself - though others disagree about my "close encounters in Lycra" on the railway path.)
I nearly caused real upset when I challenged a young chap at work about his automatically overtaking me in the dark on a narrow, windy road just because I was a cyclist.

The police certainly don't care much unless actual blood is spilt, and even then it seems we cyclists are culpable simply by daring to use the same road as motor vehicles.


----------



## girasol (Jul 12, 2013)

It takes a lot for me to challenge someone, but of course we should do it when we feel strongly about it.  Last one was a motorcyclist who overtook me from the inside, then cut in front of me.  I had a massive go when I caught up with him at the traffic lights.  Before that, I can't remember, it doesn't happen very often I have to say.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 12, 2013)

Anyway ...
Another 4 day weekend - bloody hot and lots to do at home, but I hope to get out on my bike a couple of times - even though my "zit" has been annoying me over the past couple of days.

I really must get a camping trip in at some point this summer - sadly I've lost my enthusiasm for group rides where after several years I've run out of things to talk about - most pointedly in the case the couple who arrange the 8 or more camping trips I went on the past couple of years.

This morning I finally got the back wheel off and serviced the bearings so I should have lost the imprecision at speed and have been able to tighten up the rear disc brake. The balls were running in what looked more like oil than grease but I don't think there was any significant wear.
The SRAM X4 rear dérailleur I fitted a few months back was almost bone dry - just a couple of whisps of silvery grease.
I assume the bearings are supposed to be full of grease - but chain lube is liable to wash that out - especially as I clean the chain in situ and solvents are involved.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 12, 2013)

girasol said:


> for the millionth time, I don't agree with the law as it stands... And some laws can be very draconian. Should I just obey and not challenge it? No.


 

good lord. this sort of absurd hyperbole just makes you look like a stroppy child. grow up. you're not being oppressed, nor are you 'challenging' the law, you are willfully disobeying it. If you want to challenge the law, then write to your local MP expressing your dissatisfaction and lobby him / her to get it changed. That's called 'doing something'. As it happens, this is the the sort of thing the LCC does for a living, it's not easy, and every time you and others on this forum decide the laws don't apply to you cos you're special, their job gets just that bit harder.

When you get nicked, and you will, be sure to show your little sign to the nice police officer. i'm sure he / she will find it most amusing.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 12, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Anyway ...
> 
> I assume the bearings are supposed to be full of grease - but chain lube is liable to wash that out - especially as I clean the chain in situ and solvents are involved.


 
It depends what you're using for chain lube. Shimano Dry PTFE is very good. Although once the factory grease is exhausted you're only into harm reduction with any further lubrication. It will be nowhere near as effective as the grease that was applied during the chain's manufacture. I used to perform all sorts of alchemy to degrease and relube chains but now I just buy new ones at 1,000km which generally equates to about 0.75% wear.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 12, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> good lord. this sort of absurd hyperbole just makes you look like a stroppy child. grow up. you're not being oppressed, nor are you 'challenging' the law, you are willfully disobeying it. If you want to challenge the law, then write to your local MP expressing your dissatisfaction and lobby him / her to get it changed. That's called 'doing something'. As it happens, this is the the sort of thing the LCC does for a living, it's not easy, and every time you and others on this forum decide the laws don't apply to you cos you're special, their job gets just that bit harder.
> 
> When you get nicked, and you will, be sure to show your little sign to the nice police officer. i'm sure he / she will find it most amusing.


 
Weren't you a staunch advocate of smashing door mirrors off with a d lock? I'm no Ally McBeal but I'm pretty sure that's illegal too.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 12, 2013)

once. in the event of nearly being killed... point taken tho.


----------



## girasol (Jul 12, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> When you get nicked, and you will, be sure to show your little sign to the nice police officer. i'm sure he / she will find it most amusing.


 
I think I will just tattoo it onto my forehead instead  It's too sunny for arguments...


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 12, 2013)

ride safe.

please.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 12, 2013)

fuck sakes. it's lush out there. 

/d-locks self in face in vain hope of being sent home from school early.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 12, 2013)

spotted:








/eyes bleed


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 12, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> When you get nicked, and you will, be sure to show your little sign to the nice police officer. i'm sure he / she will find it most amusing.


 
nicked / £30 fine..
its not really got much of a sting too it has it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 12, 2013)

Bloody hell.
My love affair with Brooks has come to an end quickly.



I can buy the parts for under £20, but I can also get a SPA cycles clone B17 for £35.
Let's hope I can wear it in quickly.

In the meantime I will have to carry an emergency (and horrible) Aldi saddle. 
I suppose it's possible that using a bolt in place of the pin was the cause ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 12, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> spotted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greengrocer's car ?


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> no. it is the opposite of common sense. bikes are classified as vehicles and are subject to the same rules and regulations as any other vehicle on the road. if you can't abide by those rules or you feel you are above them, you have no business riding a bicycle, or any sort of vehicle on public roads for that matter.
> 
> What makes it possible for us to use the roads is that there is a consensus spread amongst ALL road users to obey a framework of rules. The rules exist to allow the relatively free and easy flow of traffic on the roads. This can only happen if people behave in a relatively predictable fashion, jumping lights makes you unpredictable, especially from the perspective motorised vehicles - Drivers will then go on to drive poorly around cyclists because they are too distracted by the prospect that you, or any other cyclist they may happen upon, will behave in a similarly unpredictable fashion, and that's where the danger lies.
> 
> ...


 
Superb post.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 12, 2013)

I have reluctantly started using a route home that involves queueing at traffic lights.
I've resisted this because
1. it involves me putting my feet on the ground and my saddle is set high.
and
2.Because following drivers are liable to expect me to take the piss with the lights even worse than they do themselves.

Yesterday evening illustrates my dilemma quite well.

I already had a suspicion that the car behind contained an impatient idiot and I was in front of him during at least the third green light cycle he'd waited for .. anticipating the amber I decided to allow cars to cross from the right.

At the start you hear me stating my intention out loud as I give a hand signal and a pronounced shoulder check.

[/URL]

Plenty of cyclists would have gone anyway.


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> once. in the event of nearly being killed... point taken tho.


 
Taking a d-lock to someone's vehicle, when they have almost killed you, is the very least the driver should expect. They may be in a metal box, but it can be dented, and the glass breaks.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> Taking a d-lock to someone's vehicle, when they have almost killed you, is the very least the driver should expect. They may be in a metal box, but it can be dented, and the glass breaks.


 
yeah but as was pointed out - it's probably not entirely legal either, which is a fair point considering all the self indulgent finger wagging i've been dishing out.


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> yeah but as was pointed out - it's probably not entirely legal either, which is a fair point considering all the self indulgent finger wagging i've been dishing out.


 
The driver almost killing you probably wasn't legal either, tbf.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 12, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Bloody hell.
> My love affair with Brooks has come to an end quickly.
> 
> I can buy the parts for under £20, but I can also get a SPA cycles clone B17 for £35.


 
I'm sure you can buy a cheaper clone. But remember buying Brooks' saddles provides employment for some people in Birmingham.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 12, 2013)

Have had a bloody lovely week commuting. Weather like this should be mandatory. Like in Greece. Then we'd all ride bikes to work.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 13, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Bloody hell.
> My love affair with Brooks has come to an end quickly.


 
Overtensioned, beyond doubt. Get the Ti replacement and don't fuck around with it once it's installed.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 13, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> Overtensioned, beyond doubt. Get the Ti replacement and don't fuck around with it once it's installed.


 
I can't see how over-tensioning would put any more load on that bracket... I'm guessing the pin needs to be able to move ..

Brooks have all the bits but charge £8 postage. SJS don't have the tensioner or rivets... 

Titanium parts are insanely expensive.

Gawd nose how I'm going to peen over the rivets without the right tools.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 13, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Gawd nose how I'm going to peen over the rivets without the right tools.


 
The requisite tool isn't exactly exotic or hard to get.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 13, 2013)

On the Brooks website the solid rivets (they only supply those) are labelled as being *steel.*



http://www.brooksengland.com/catalogue-and-shop/spareparts/rivets__ etc_/

Looks like I need to go for copper.
Though I just measured my existing hollow rivets and the heads are significantly smaller.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh well £17.21 all-in.
I ordered one spare copper rivet as I'm bound to foul up - just need to find a suitable object to use as an anvil...
Quite a lot of the transaction dialogue was in Italian - but then I believe Brooks is now actually owned by Selle Italia ...


----------



## 8115 (Jul 13, 2013)

What are you riveting on? No wonder things break on your bike. Rivets are for very strong components that bear enormous amounts of stress in my understanding, not sure cycle parts fall under that category.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 13, 2013)

or gtfo.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 13, 2013)

8115 said:


> What are you riveting on? No wonder things break on your bike. Rivets are for very strong components that bear enormous amounts of stress in my understanding, not sure cycle parts fall under that category.


 


Brooks saddles are famous for their rivets.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 13, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> or gtfo.


 
I have a B17 - shaped rear.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 13, 2013)

Confirmation email from Brooks says 2 to 3 weeks !
I've emailed them with a photo of the state of my saddle.

The other sources were out of stock of one or more parts.

I sincerely hope I won't have to resort to my horrible emergency saddle.
I'm taking a gamble tomorrow - I need to get some miles in - I'm contemplating some temporary reinforcement.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 13, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Brooks saddles are famous for their rivets.
> 
> View attachment 36343


 

They do not look like ordinary rivets.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 13, 2013)

8115 said:


> ordinary rivets.


what do those look like ?


----------



## 8115 (Jul 13, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> what do those look like ?


 

They have a hole in the middle looking from above and are smaller.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 13, 2013)

Surely *this* is the classic rivet ?



Rosie's rivets were different again.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 13, 2013)

Can't find a photo of the finished article.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 13, 2013)

I have a pop riveter - those are for joining thin panels - usually metal.
Joining leather to steel takes something larger in diameter and with a bit more sensitivity.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 13, 2013)

8115 said:


> Can't find a photo of the finished article.


 
That's a blind rivet. GG's saddle uses more traditional solid rivets.


----------



## stavros (Jul 13, 2013)

I was out early this morning to avoid the extreme heat, although I was still sweating spinal fluid by the time I got home.

Despite having the bike for nearly five years, I'm finding myself using the top chainring a lot more recently. It might be because I'm in a much flatter area than I have been previously, or I could just be getting stronger. Either way or both, it feels good.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 13, 2013)

Sean Kelly was bemoaning his difficulty in getting up Mont Ventoux these days with a 39 x 25 gear when he would usually use a 39 x 28 ..

I would struggle with a 22 x 34 and smaller wheels - though the lowest gear on my bike is actually 28 x 34 - so something like half the gearing and I still struggle some mornings getting up my baby hill.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 13, 2013)

Much longer ride today.  My arse was practically buckled by the end, and my legs had run out of gas to the point I had to walk the last bit and I now have lobster arms betwixt my wrists and shoulders.  All in all though, was a good day out.  Probably did about 15 miles in total and out for about 4 hours (lunch break and stop off at the pub included).


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 14, 2013)

You'll do 50 in that time in a couple of months if you keep it up.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 14, 2013)

Speaking of which, I'm missing my Sunday cycle to do the London 10k. Gutted. I'd much rather be on the bike, but charideee calls.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 14, 2013)

Ignoring the difficulties I'm having with my Brooks saddle (in any case I've broken several other saddles and a seat post clamp over the years), a good saddle, correctly set, will eliminate one barrier to doing 50 miles, and this one is the best I've ever had by a huge margin.

The main thing is to ride as often as possible ..

I'm unsure about my policy of pushing every half hour commute to the limit - even my sprinting muscles benefit from a proper warm-up.


----------



## Geri (Jul 14, 2013)

We are going to cycle along the Avon Gorge path today to Ham Green, so I can show butchers some of my childhood haunts. Quite excited, as I usually do it on my own on the way to my mum's, so it will be nice to get off the bike and be able to explore. I'm always wary of doing that on my own.


----------



## stavros (Jul 14, 2013)

Again I went out very early, when it was still cloudy so I didn't frazzle. I did a new route too with some OK hills (I'll do the opposite way next week as there were steeper descents today) and mostly very well kept road, which makes a big difference to me. I kept up a very good pace too, considering my back tyre wasn't at its hardest (not a puncture, just natural deflation).


----------



## a_chap (Jul 14, 2013)

This weekend has completely and utterly NOT gone to plan. Instead of doing a 300+ mile trundle in lovely weather I have instead fabricated a new pair of brackets for the rear rack (a disaster waiting to happen - I cannot make anything) and cleaned the bike. I now have a very, very clean bike (individual spokes polished, rims brasso'd, hubs cleaned with string wrapped around them, chain looks like new, etc)

However, when I line up with the rest of the riders outside Buckingham Palace in two weeks time I shall at least have a clean bike.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 14, 2013)

It's flaming hot out there though - even with the TDF insanity setting a precedent.
I'm doing a bit of gardening and tidying - though it's too hot for much of that.
Given my precarious saddle, I'll have a gentle ride tomorrow ...


----------



## DrRingDing (Jul 15, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-23312059


----------



## DrRingDing (Jul 15, 2013)

Another lorry death this morning.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 15, 2013)

And on that deathtrap of holborn junction, as recently discussed on this forum.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 15, 2013)

absolutely awful. RIP, rider.


----------



## girasol (Jul 15, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> Speaking of which, I'm missing my Sunday cycle to do the London 10k. Gutted. I'd much rather be on the bike, but charideee calls.


 
Did you do the British London 10km? My husband (magneze) was there too. Saw two awful cases of heat stroke, but all in all, great fun to watch.

edit: ooops, hadn't seen the accident above   sad news.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 15, 2013)

Fucking hell


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 15, 2013)

> *A cyclist has died following a collision with a lorry in central London, the Metropolitan Police said.*


 
how exactly does a cyclist 'collide with a lorry'?

 'a cyclist has died as a result of a lorry running them over'

fucking victim blaming horse shit. the bbc have a habit of doing this.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 15, 2013)

To be fair to the BBC I think they are only reporting what the Met spokesperson said.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 15, 2013)

possibly. They said a similar thing when that poor lass was killed on a hire bike last week.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 15, 2013)

girasol said:


> Did you do the British London 10km? My husband (magneze) was there too. Saw two awful cases of heat stroke, but all in all, great fun to watch.



Yeah, saw two or three people being put into ambulances. I must admit, I did start to feel weird at about 8km. I went really cold and shivery, but clearly I was boiling. I don't think I could have gone much beyond the 10k mark.


----------



## girasol (Jul 15, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, saw two or three people being put into ambulances. I must admit, I did start to feel weird at about 8km. I went really cold and shivery, but clearly I was boiling. I don't think I could have gone much beyond the 10k mark.


 

We were sat just after the 8km mark, by Westminter's west exit.  That's where they fell.  Magneze said he felt a bit weird too.  And yeah, cold and shivery never a good sign, glad you made it through safely!


----------



## Winot (Jul 15, 2013)

Crispy said:


> And on that deathtrap of holborn junction, as recently discussed on this forum.



Yes - blogpost here with Crispy-style map:

http://andywaterman.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/death-on-holborn.html


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 15, 2013)

No bike for me today as I had it in the shop over the weekend. Needed loads of new things as they were worn out and I never cleanly. Spent £120 on it. A friend pointed out that I cold have replaced all of these things myself but the labour was only a fiver! 
How do you bikey people motivate yourselves to look after your bike properly? I don't think about bikes unless I'm riding them and I don't enjoy tinkering with things like some seem to. Yet I felt a bit ashamed at not understanding a word of what I was told about the bike when it was being fixed. I still don't really know what a drivetrain or a cassette is. Still can't remember whether easy gears are high or low.
How do you make yourself interested in things that you have no interest in?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm not a natural mechanic, so it's taken me decades to go from riding my bike until it was actually dangerous (the soles of my cycling shoes were full of holes due to having no brakes), to actually looking after it half-properly.
It was group rides that got me properly started - I didn't want to break down 30 miles from home.
It was my fork failing and landing me in hospital having my brain scanned that made me start getting serious.

Having only one bike and no alternative except walking is good motivation - I seem to have lost the ability to walk the 4 miles to work without significant pain- and I don't get on well with bike shops and mechanics - and the nearest one is miles away.

You really need to understand gears for your own safety.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 15, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> How do you bikey people motivate yourselves to look after your bike properly?


 
The motivation for me is not to be stranded miles from anywhere at 3am if the bike breaks.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 15, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> No bike for me today as I had it in the shop over the weekend. Needed loads of new things as they were worn out and I never cleanly. Spent £120 on it. A friend pointed out that I cold have replaced all of these things myself but the labour was only a fiver!
> How do you bikey people motivate yourselves to look after your bike properly? I don't think about bikes unless I'm riding them and I don't enjoy tinkering with things like some seem to. Yet I felt a bit ashamed at not understanding a word of what I was told about the bike when it was being fixed. I still don't really know what a drivetrain or a cassette is. Still can't remember whether easy gears are high or low.
> How do you make yourself interested in things that you have no interest in?


 
mostly - not having time to go to the bike shop, and not wanting to be without it for a day or two.

Although i've just paid a man £15 to replace a broken spoke.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 15, 2013)

Wheels are my limit too - and I'm not looking forward to ordering the correct fork and fitting it.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 15, 2013)

This is where we need Ms Weepiper...


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> How do you make yourself interested in things that you have no interest in?


 
Long practice from being married for 10 years.

95% of bike shop mechanics are ham fisted idiots and none of it is that hard so you might as well do it yourself.

Having said that, the chances of having a mechanical failure for which you've got the appropriate tools and parts with you on a ride are very remote So if you're not into it then don't worry about it. Excluding punctures obviously.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 16, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> Having said that, the chances of having a mechanical failure for which you've got the appropriate tools and parts with you on a ride are very remote


 
I beg to differ.

Apart from on my daily commute (which I can walk in an hour anyway) I carry the following:
folding tyres
inner tubes
puncture repair kit
pump
tyre boot
multi-tool (which includes allen keys, chain tool, screwdriver, knife, spanners)
spare gear cable
spare brake cable
tie wraps
cleat bolts
power link
compact head torch (for repairs at night)
M4 nut, bolt, washer
brake pads
adhesive tape
elastic bands (surprisingly handy!)

...and there's probably something else I haven't remembered.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 16, 2013)

no knife? for stabbing? 

amateur.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2013)

a_chap said:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> Apart from on my daily commute (which I can walk in an hour anyway) I carry the following:
> folding tyres
> ...


that would be excessive for a 10 mile commute that always has a railway station nearby


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 16, 2013)

​*cctv in car witness*‏@carwitness​
Another #death of a #cyclist in London today. Driver arrested but how can you prove your innocence? Buy our Witness camera! Have video proof


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2013)

anyway, yesterday evening, a Highway Maintenance van, license plate LF60 ZZL, cut me up outside the bus station on Queen's Road Peckham and made me nearly fall off. His carelessness infuriated me as I was very hot and tired and stressed after a hard day's work. I caught up with him and remonstrated with him. Unfortunately, I swore at him as I was so annoyed at his inconsiderate behaviour. I then got behind him as the traffic moved off and he swerved into the cycle lane deliberately to try and knock me off my bike. I then chased him for a couple of miles until I caught up with him at Oval, at a red light. I got to the front of the traffic line and got ready to take a photo of him and the van, but he spotted me and swerved into my path again, causing me to nearly fall off and drop my phone. I saw sense then and stopped to calm down, but this bloke is a menace and must be taken out of action.
I know there's no point in reporting him to the filth, but is there any point in pursuing it with DVLA/employers? He needs to be taken out of action before he kills someone.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 16, 2013)

https://secure.met.police.uk/roadsafelondon/


----------



## colacubes (Jul 16, 2013)

I'd report him to his employer at the very least.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 16, 2013)

a_chap said:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> Apart from on my daily commute (which I can walk in an hour anyway) I carry the following:
> folding tyres
> ...


 
Why is your bike continually dropping to bits on rides?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2013)

colacubes said:


> I'd report him to his employer at the very least.


How do I find that out?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> https://secure.met.police.uk/roadsafelondon/


Ta! Reported


----------



## Onket (Jul 16, 2013)

[quoteOrang Utan, post: 12402716, member: 3081"]How do I find that out?[/quote]

Glad you're ok mate.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> How do I find that out?


 

Did it have any clues to who is employers were on the van?  As a start I'd call TFL as it might be one of theirs?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Did it have any clues to who is employers were on the van?  As a start I'd call TFL as it might be one of theirs?


All I remember is that it had Highway Maintenance on it. Is that TFL?


----------



## killer b (Jul 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> All I remember is that it had Highway Maintenance on it. Is that TFL?


not necessarily, could be any company that works on the roads. most companies that aren't 2 man and a dog operations will have company livery too though.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> All I remember is that it had Highway Maintenance on it. Is that TFL?


 

As it's London it would be highly likely it will be one of theirs or a sub-contractor. Worth a go.  Otherwise probably no way of finding out really.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 16, 2013)

'registered in wimbledon' according to the internets


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2013)

Just spoke to TFL - very impressed with their response - they are investigating


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2013)

Funny how I had a similar incident in Greenwich last week in which I was cut up, followed the white van into his yard, knocked on his window, explained calmly and without edge what he had done and he immediately apologised and smiled at me.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 16, 2013)

um. starting a new job tomorrow and will be training it in, but would like to be cycling by the end of the week ( SE15 to the city ) - whats it like cycling befre 9AM with the heat n stuff at the minute ?


----------



## girasol (Jul 16, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> um. starting a new job tomorrow and will be training it in, but would like to be cycling by the end of the week ( SE15 to the city ) - whats it like cycling befre 9AM with the heat n stuff at the minute ?


 
I cycled before 7 this morning and it was hot already. Not too bad if you don't mind sweating (I don't), take water and wear breathable clothing... Ride home will be much hotter, but I kinda like it.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 16, 2013)

Nothing like that cold shower at the end of the day


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 16, 2013)

I feel cheated if the sweat doesn't flow freely.
Though I probably sweated less this morning than some days when it's been chilly enough to wear a jacket.
If it gets _*really*_ hot, I'm afraid the helmet comes off.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 16, 2013)

a_chap said:


> I'm sure you can buy a cheaper clone. But remember buying Brooks' saddles provides employment for some people in Birmingham.


Apparently not.
Now shipped from Italy ...
It's probably time for them to rebrand as Selle Italia.


----------



## Onket (Jul 16, 2013)

Very happy that the shower at work has been replaced and actually seems half decent. Just need to up my cycle distance now.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 16, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> no knife? for stabbing?
> 
> amateur.


 
-Cough-

"multi-tool (which includes allen keys, chain tool, screwdriver, *knife*, spanners)"





DownwardDog said:


> Why is your bike continually dropping to bits on rides?


 
To be fair it doesn't usually drop to bits. I've only had one gear cable break in the last 15 years but that could have left me stranded in the middle of a hilly bit of Scotland. I've had one chain snap. I've had a read mudguard bracket snap. Twice. Now permanently held in place with elastic bands which do the job perfectly. Etc.

Saying that, naturally enough, will have jinxed me now...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 16, 2013)

Non-standard tyre sizes too.
Someone I know was glad he packed a spare tyre for his Brompton last summer - inconvenient though it was ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 16, 2013)

Partly on account of my day job I can't help putting twist ties in my pockets whenever I unpack something new - along with small cable ties and self-amalgamating tape.
I used some in the garden yesterday.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 16, 2013)

a_chap said:


> "multi-tool (which includes allen keys, chain tool, screwdriver, *knife*, spanners)"


----------



## Onket (Jul 16, 2013)

Nowhere near enough Amy Adams on this thread, tbf.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 16, 2013)

I know I'm old and heavy and riding a heavy bike, but were I to get a road bike, could I really up my steady speed from 15MPH and my sprinting speed from 20MPH ?


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 16, 2013)

Tbh I will only carry a (trio of) multitools and a squirty can of air/puncture repair goo*. Oh, and spare batteries for lights. And cable ties! If these don't solve any roadside problem or tweak, I'll admit defeat.

















*I know I should carry spare inner tubes, though my (mavic) tyres are ridiculously tight and will take all kinds of stress and bother to re-sit, and not something that would ever be done by the side of the road. Hopefully the goo should allow me to finish my ride...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 16, 2013)

I carry an insane amount of tools and spares for an almost unbustable MTB that never goes off-road, and it always irked me slightly that people would turn up on group rides with out even a pump - assuming that others would be better organised.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 16, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I know I'm old and heavy and riding a heavy bike, but were I to get a road bike, could I really up my steady speed from 15MPH and my sprinting speed from 20MPH ?


 
A bit. In my experience, the best gains in speed would come from:

Getting down to a sub 22 BMI
Correct tyres properly inflated
Making sure the bike is sized correctly with the right seat/stem position. (Get a Retul session)
Clipless pedals
Not carrying a load of useless shit on your bike
Get a HRM and Strava to structure training

Do all that then worry about getting a Dogma.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 16, 2013)

a_chap said:


> To be fair it doesn't usually drop to bits. I've only had one gear cable break in the last 15 years but that could have left me stranded in the middle of a hilly bit of Scotland. I've had one chain snap. I've had a read mudguard bracket snap. Twice. Now permanently held in place with elastic bands which do the job perfectly. Etc.


 
In 30 years and god knows how many 10s of thousands of kms I've had:

Broken pedal x 2 (Both RHS Shimano 747s)
Taco'ed wheel

None of those are accessible to roadside repair so I've concluded carrying tools or parts in excess of tubes, levers and a pump is balls.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 16, 2013)

I France I came across an American who had snapped a pedal. Between us we managed to cobble a "peg" as a temporary replacement using an Allen key, lots of tie-wraps and Jubilee clip canibalised from my bike.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 16, 2013)

a_chap said:


> I France I came across an American who had snapped a pedal. Between us we managed to cobble a "peg" as a temporary replacement using an Allen key, lots of tie-wraps and Jubilee clip canibalised from my bike.


 
I once did a C2C with someone who did the last 50km with a piece of hickory branch screwed into the crank for a pedal. When I say 'did' I mean I left him behind at 50km while he frigged about with his stick/pedal.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 16, 2013)

i have used a carved up tin of strongbow as a makeshift quill-stem shim. £35 for an NOS Nitto one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2013)

I recently got continental gatorskins fitted. I saw the trouble the bike mechanic had putting them on, so if I ever do get a puncture, there's no way I'm fixing it on the roadside.
I don't go on big road trips - I stay near enough to the city that I can get a train home if needs be. If I ever feel the need to stray further, I shall have to learn to be more handy i guess


----------



## a_chap (Jul 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I recently got continental gatorskins fitted. I saw the trouble the bike mechanic had putting them on, so if I ever do get a puncture, there's no way I'm fixing it on the roadside.
> I don't go on big road trips - I stay near enough to the city that I can get a train home if needs be. If I ever feel the need to stray further, I shall have to learn to be more handy i guess


 
...or use a different tyre that's easier to fit?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2013)

These hardly ever puncture. I don't want to fix a puncture at the roadside anyway. That's no fun. I ride cos it's fun.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 16, 2013)

I rarely carry anything, as my Schwalbe marathons don't let mr down. For a nine-mile commute, the worst outcome is about a 1hr walk followed by a train journey, so I carry nothing (had a series of punctures before I threw £40 on some decent tyres).

On longer rides I carry a puncture kit and an adjustable spanner.

I've actually been caught out twice in the last couple of weeks - two weekends ago I was attempting a 100-mile run in the Yorkshire hills when my back inner tube actually went bang - I'd pumped it up to max before setting out and it blew out. A puncture kit won't do much for a six-inch tear in the tube. Hour and a half walk in sweltering heat to a bike shop for a new one. After that incident I started carrying a spare inner with me. I'm currently on a two-week solo touring holiday and realised that the tube I'm carrying is actually for my other bike (I started the tour on my Falcon tourer & switched to my Pashley in London).

The other incident was on the second day of this tour when my back axle snapped in Newport Pagnall (as discussed in another thread). Walked three miles in to Evans in Milton Keynes, who had no axles in stock at all (they only stock two). Defeated, I continued into London by train. I can't be expected to carry a spare axle! It's the third time I've had one break, so maybe I should.

Yesterday the second spring on my Brooks saddle snapped as I lifted my bike onto the Poole ferry. The saddle is probably as old as I am, but sort of seems OK despite this - it's just sitting on both springs slightly differently, but is at least even now (the other spring broke a year ago, I've occasionally employed various bodges to hold it together. Hoping nothing else breaks over the next week and a half.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 16, 2013)

I rarely carry anything, as my Schwalbe marathons don't let mr down. For a nine-mile commute, the worst outcome is about a 1hr walk followed by a train journey, so I carry nothing (had a series of punctures before I threw £40 on some decent tyres).

On longer rides I carry a puncture kit and an adjustable spanner.

I've actually been caught out twice in the last couple of weeks - two weekends ago I was attempting a 100-mile run in the Yorkshire hills when my back inner tube actually went bang - I'd pumped it up to max before setting out and it blew out. A puncture kit won't do much for a six-inch tear in the tube. Hour and a half walk in sweltering heat to a bike shop for a new one. After that incident I started carrying a spare inner with me. I'm currently on a two-week solo touring holiday and realised that the tube I'm carrying is actually for my other bike (I started the tour on my Falcon tourer & switched to my Pashley in London).

The other incident was on the second day of this tour when my back axle snapped in Newport Pagnall (as discussed in another thread). Walked three miles in to Evans in Milton Keynes, who had no axles in stock at all (they only stock two). Defeated, I continued into London by train. I can't be expected to carry a spare axle! It's the third time I've had one break, so maybe I should.

Yesterday the second spring on my Brooks saddle snapped as I lifted my bike onto the Poole ferry. The saddle is probably as old as I am, but sort of seems OK despite this - it's just sitting on both springs slightly differently, but is at least even now (the other spring broke a year ago, I've occasionally employed various bodges to hold it together. Hoping nothing else breaks over the next week and a half.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 16, 2013)

I rarely carry anything, as my Schwalbe marathons don't let mr down. For a nine-mile commute, the worst outcome is about a 1hr walk followed by a train journey, so I carry nothing (had a series of punctures before I threw £40 on some decent tyres).

On longer rides I carry a puncture kit and an adjustable spanner.

I've actually been caught out twice in the last couple of weeks - two weekends ago I was attempting a 100-mile run in the Yorkshire hills when my back inner tube actually went bang - I'd pumped it up to max before setting out and it blew out. A puncture kit won't do much for a six-inch tear in the tube. Hour and a half walk in sweltering heat to a bike shop for a new one. After that incident I started carrying a spare inner with me. I'm currently on a two-week solo touring holiday and realised that the tube I'm carrying is actually for my other bike (I started the tour on my Falcon tourer & switched to my Pashley in London).

The other incident was on the second day of this tour when my back axle snapped in Newport Pagnall (as discussed in another thread). Walked three miles in to Evans in Milton Keynes, who had no axles in stock at all (they only stock two). Defeated, I continued into London by train. I can't be expected to carry a spare axle! It's the third time I've had one break, so maybe I should.

Yesterday the second spring on my Brooks saddle snapped as I lifted my bike onto the Poole ferry. The saddle is probably as old as I am, but sort of seems OK despite this - it's just sitting on both springs slightly differently, but is at least even now (the other spring broke a year ago, I've occasionally employed various bodges to hold it together. Hoping nothing else breaks over the next week and a half.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 16, 2013)

I rarely carry anything, as my Schwalbe marathons don't let mr down. For a nine-mile commute, the worst outcome is about a 1hr walk followed by a train journey, so I carry nothing (had a series of punctures before I threw £40 on some decent tyres).

On longer rides I carry a puncture kit and an adjustable spanner.

I've actually been caught out twice in the last couple of weeks - two weekends ago I was attempting a 100-mile run in the Yorkshire hills when my back inner tube actually went bang - I'd pumped it up to max before setting out and it blew out. A puncture kit won't do much for a six-inch tear in the tube. Hour and a half walk in sweltering heat to a bike shop for a new one. After that incident I started carrying a spare inner with me. I'm currently on a two-week solo touring holiday and realised that the tube I'm carrying is actually for my other bike (I started the tour on my Falcon tourer & switched to my Pashley in London).

The other incident was on the second day of this tour when my back axle snapped in Newport Pagnall (as discussed in another thread). Walked three miles in to Evans in Milton Keynes, who had no axles in stock at all (they only stock two). Defeated, I continued into London by train. I can't be expected to carry a spare axle! It's the third time I've had one break, so maybe I should.

Yesterday the second spring on my Brooks saddle snapped as I lifted my bike onto the Poole ferry. The saddle is probably as old as I am, but sort of seems OK despite this - it's just sitting on both springs slightly differently, but is at least even now (the other spring broke a year ago, I've occasionally employed various bodges to hold it together. Hoping nothing else breaks over the next week and a half.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 16, 2013)

If it's worth saying, it's worth saying over and over again...


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 16, 2013)

I rarely carry anything, as my Schwalbe marathons don't let mr down. For a nine-mile commute, the worst outcome is about a 1hr walk followed by a train journey, so I carry nothing (had a series of punctures before I threw £40 on some decent tyres).

On longer rides I carry a puncture kit and an adjustable spanner.

I've actually been caught out twice in the last couple of weeks - two weekends ago I was attempting a 100-mile run in the Yorkshire hills when my back inner tube actually went bang - I'd pumped it up to max before setting out and it blew out. A puncture kit won't do much for a six-inch tear in the tube. Hour and a half walk in sweltering heat to a bike shop for a new one. After that incident I started carrying a spare inner with me. I'm currently on a two-week solo touring holiday and realised that the tube I'm carrying is actually for my other bike (I started the tour on my Falcon tourer & switched to my Pashley in London).

The other incident was on the second day of this tour when my back axle snapped in Newport Pagnall (as discussed in another thread). Walked three miles in to Evans in Milton Keynes, who had no axles in stock at all (they only stock two). Defeated, I continued into London by train. I can't be expected to carry a spare axle! It's the third time I've had one break, so maybe I should.

Yesterday the second spring on my Brooks saddle snapped as I lifted my bike onto the Poole ferry. The saddle is probably as old as I am, but sort of seems OK despite this - it's just sitting on both springs slightly differently, but is at least even now (the other spring broke a year ago, I've occasionally employed various bodges to hold it together. Hoping nothing else breaks over the next week and a half.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 16, 2013)

Schwalbe marathons, you say, you say, you say, you say?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2013)

Nah, Continental Gatorskins man


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 17, 2013)

My Conti Country Plus tyres are very nearly impenetrable and pop off and on like butter - bit I still carry a pump, tube and repair kit.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jul 17, 2013)

Off on a 60- miler from 9 o'clock this morning. Hottest day of the year so far(London)...........


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 17, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> A bit. In my experience, the best gains in speed would come from:
> 
> Getting down to a sub 22 BMI
> Correct tyres properly inflated
> ...



All entirely valid points, but I'd argue that gg would see a big jump in speed on a road bike. My mtb is painful on the roads and it's a 29er.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 17, 2013)

You can tell I've been watching the TDF ...
Where insanely fit riders do over 30MPH for 100 miles *before* they get to the mountain and ride up it in a gear that I would struggle being limited to on my commute. (39 x 23)
That last thing would be a huge mental block for me buying a road bike - no "granny" chainwheel...


----------



## a_chap (Jul 17, 2013)

Ponyutd said:


> Off on a 60- miler from 9 o'clock this morning. Hottest day of the year so far(London)...........


 
Wish I was doing a 60 miler instead of spending time in an office today.

Hope you have a good ride. Keep yourself well hydrated though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2013)

It's not that difficult to get up to 30 on the flat with a road bike, but it's tough to maintain it. I do my best to stay over 20 on my commute in the morning as the roads are virtually empty.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 17, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> You can tell I've been watching the TDF ...
> Where insanely fit riders do over 30MPH for 100 miles *before* they get to the mountain and ride up it in a gear that I would struggle being limited to on my commute. (39 x 23)
> That last thing would be a huge mental block for me buying a road bike - no "granny" chainwheel...



Just get a road bike with a triple chainset.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 17, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> All entirely valid points, but I'd argue that gg would see a big jump in speed on a road bike. My mtb is painful on the roads and it's a 29er.


 
Over a hilly 10km ride my Orca was worth about 5 minutes over my Disc Trucker. I might try it on my 29er Cohutta MTB in the interests of science. I think it might be quicker than the DT.

Not going to do a Pugsley attempt!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 17, 2013)

In entirely unscientific tests, I go about 4mph faster on roads on my road bike than on my 29er. But that was with nobblies. Will see with slicks this weekend.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 17, 2013)

Fecking hell.
Lovely sunny ride home, so on form I found I'd done two miles on my big chainwheel ...
Only spoiled by four utter cunts on the way home - in fact one overtake was so bad it was the first time I have ever used the wanker gesture.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 17, 2013)

One advantage of cars without air-conditioning in hot weather is that they have their windows wound down. So anything you shout at them at least has a chance of being heard.

This morning, on the way to work, a driver of some sort of cabriolet made extra room for me so I was able to say "Good morning and thank you" as I rode past knowing she would hear it as the roof was down.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 17, 2013)

Trouble is so many of them DO have air-conditioning - and tinted windows.
I think it was air-conditioning the silly MGIF-er was nervously playing with as I loomed in her rear window.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 17, 2013)

Just been to the off licence. Full eccentric gear on - cloth cap, plus fours, etc 

Managed to doff my cap to a driver who gave way to me at a parked car. 

I really must get a stick-on handle bar moustache.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 17, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Just been to the off licence. Full eccentric gear on - cloth cap, plus fours, etc
> 
> Managed to doff my cap to a driver who gave way to me at a parked car.
> 
> I really must get a stick-on handle bar moustache.


 
Grow a proper one.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 17, 2013)

Stopped at the lights.
Him, white racing bike, white shorts, white jersey, white helmet, white tires - the rear one completely flat.
Me, tapping him on the shoulder: Your tire's fucked mate.
Squeezing it to demonstrate it has no air in it whatsoever.
I know it is.
That'll knacker your wheel.
I gotta get home.
The lights turn green.
And off he goes, sprinting, standing up on his clipped in white shoes, calf muscles bulging, running his lovely white tires into the ground.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jul 18, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Wish I was doing a 60 miler instead of spending time in an office today.
> 
> Hope you have a good ride. Keep yourself well hydrated though.


 

Absolutely magnif!
What a cracking day's riding. Hottest day of the year,so what. Eventually did 72 miles, we got back to London too late to put bikes on tube, took the canal rout which added another 10 plus miles.
Saw this little bike set up in this blokes front garden, stopped and had a chat...what a nice laid back fella.












On the Bath road came round a corner and thought I had stumbled into the mid west U.S.A..





.
Cycling, you gots to love it!


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I got a 30mph bumble bee in the face this morning.
I made the very manly noise.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 18, 2013)

Bye Bye Brooks.

Amazingly I got all the way home on it perched on the back.
I didn't realise just how broken it was until I got off the bike.


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 18, 2013)

Mod bike special on Gideon Coe, R6 at the moment - noting to do with commuting but Gideon playing some good bike related tunes to mark the Tour coming to an end.  Tune in if you fancy.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jul 18, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Bye Bye Brooks.
> 
> Amazingly I got all the way home on it perched on the back.
> I didn't realise just how broken it was until I got off the bike.
> ...


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 18, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Just been to the off licence. Full eccentric gear on - cloth cap, plus fours, etc
> 
> Managed to doff my cap to a driver who gave way to me at a parked car.
> 
> I really must get a stick-on handle bar moustache.


 
A while back I went into one of the few remaining independent pubs in Oxford, now closed down, wearing full cycling gear.  The pub's frequented by real ale fans, computer nerds and affable / somewhat dodgy drunkards.  When I put my order in the local standing at the bar beside me said 'he'll have a Babysham'

Anyway why plus fours, and not lycra?


----------



## a_chap (Jul 18, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> Anyway why plus fours, and not lycra?


 
I was riding the Pashley. It's actually against the law to ride a Pashley whilst wearing lycra.

You'll be delighted to learn I've just ordered a Bowler hat to be used as my new cycling headgear


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 18, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Bye Bye Brooks.
> 
> Amazingly I got all the way home on it perched on the back.
> I didn't realise just how broken it was until I got off the bike.
> ...


 
I got a boris bike across london the other day. There was a choice of two bike outside Saint Pancreas station. One where the rear wheel  wouldn't turn properly, and one whose seat wouldn't stay locked up. I took the wonky seat bike.

I managed to jam the seat in its highest position, regardless of the fault quick release lever.
But every time I went over a pothole, speed bump, twig , or stone, the seat would fall to its lowest setting. And at every traffic light I would jam it back up to its highest setting.

I would have ridden standing up, but my hangover and lack of sleep was making it difficult enough as it was.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 18, 2013)

a_chap said:


> I was riding the Pashley. It's actually against the law to ride a Pashley whilst wearing lycra.
> 
> You'll be delighted to learn I've just ordered a Bowler hat to be used as my new cycling headgear


 
For god's sake man.. grow the 'tache.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 18, 2013)

Someone fixed my brakes so I am fast again now. Can do 6 miles in 25 minutes and it's a proper knotty ride, designed for cars that like sitting in traffic.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 19, 2013)

a_chap said:


> I was riding the Pashley. It's actually against the law to ride a Pashley whilst wearing lycra.
> 
> You'll be delighted to learn I've just ordered a Bowler hat to be used as my new cycling headgear


 
Just because you're on a bike that doesn't make this not cosplay.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 19, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Bye Bye Brooks.
> 
> Amazingly I got all the way home on it perched on the back.
> I didn't realise just how broken it was until I got off the bike.


 
Why don't you go for a railless BMX saddle you can't break?

Also WTF have you done that seatpost? Jesus.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2013)

I sent the photo and this email to their Italian sales office :-

Please cancel my order.I will never buy another brooks saddle.
There is black paint inside half the crack on one side - this saddle was supplied with a dangerous flaw built-in.
I have had only 2 years' use from it.

------------------

Si prega di annullare il mio ordine.
Non potrò mai comprare un altro sella Brooks.
C'è vernice nera all'interno metà della fessura su un lato - questa sella è stato fornito con un difetto pericoloso incorporato.
Ho avuto solo 2 anni di utilizzo da esso.

(Google Translator)

A new frame is 22 Euro.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2013)

Unfortunately my eyes deceived me about the paint in the crack - but it clearly started with a flaw - and there's no water splashing under there ...


----------



## Geri (Jul 19, 2013)

Cycled to Beeses Tea Gardens today. Too hilly in this weather!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2013)

Darn,

I should have asked you to take a photo of the sign inside the back gate - I seem to remember it seemed humorous to me at the time.


----------



## Onket (Jul 19, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> one overtake was so bad it was the first time I have ever used the wanker gesture.


 
Ever? Or on the bike?

I have only ever done the 'dickhead' sign at someone once while on the bike. It's actually quite tricky with a cycle helmet on.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2013)

Ever.
I think it's a bizarre thing to use as an insult - unless the implication is that they're doing it while driving.
(I've made that accusation more than once)

My most common gesture is the "funny in the head" one.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 19, 2013)

I just realised that the probable reason for the WVM cutting me up (and getting out to offer me out) was that he'd mistaken my "one moment, please" index finger in the air gesture (in response to his beeps) for a different single-fingered gesture


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2013)

I think my late "wanker " gesture to yesterday's idiot may have been momentarily misinterpreted by the other idiot parked in the bike lane..



New twintone air horn on order.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 19, 2013)

Rode home in the sort of weather that I would only ever hope for in southern France, Spain or Italy. Hot, sunny, very hot. Really lovely.

Watched the poor saps in strapped into cars rev and accelerate at every junction as I serenly peddalled gently onwards.

I had a big grin on my face for the sheer enjoyment of riding a bike. I doubt whether any of them were grinning for the sheer enjoyment of being stuck in traffic.

Good times


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2013)

I assumed that they all felt happier sealed in their cans with the air conditioning and mobile phones.
I suppose the texting and driving is an indication that the driving part is getting boring.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jul 19, 2013)

Anyone else off to Dunwich tomorrow night?


----------



## Geri (Jul 19, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Darn,
> 
> I should have asked you to take a photo of the sign inside the back gate - I seem to remember it seemed humorous to me at the time.


 
I didn't notice it. Anyway - a tip. if you are going to cycle to Beeses, go along the other side of the river through Conham and get the ferry over. So much nicer!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2013)

Geri said:


> I didn't notice it. Anyway - a tip. if you are going to cycle to Beeses, go along the other side of the river through Conham and get the ferry over. So much nicer!


Yep. The ride through St Annes and Bris leaves a bit to be desired.


----------



## Geri (Jul 19, 2013)

I just need to overcome my fear of getting onto a little boat.


----------



## Onket (Jul 19, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I assumed that they all felt happier sealed in their cans with the air conditioning and mobile phones.
> I suppose the texting and driving is an indication that the driving part is getting boring.



Jesus wept.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2013)

Geri said:


> I just need to overcome my fear of getting onto a little boat.


Have they upgraded their tea and coffee offerings yet ?


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 19, 2013)

ferrelhadley said:


> Anyone else off to Dunwich tomorrow night?



I am (trying to!)...Riding solo tho its my main training ride for the ride London 100 thing


----------



## Geri (Jul 19, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Have they upgraded their tea and coffee offerings yet ?


 
I dunno about that. I had a pint of cider and a steak baguette.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 19, 2013)

ferrelhadley said:


> Anyone else off to Dunwich tomorrow night?


 
Sadly I'm not on the Dunwich thing.

Saving my energies for the London Edinburgh thing


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2013)

Well I can certainly recommend SPA cycles - ordered my new saddle lunchtime on a Friday and I should get it by Tuesday. The Aldi one is very weird - somewhat skew-whiff .. it has springs and masses of foam and is too short.

If I sort myself out with a nimbler bike, I may try one of their other Brooks imitations at a third of the price.


----------



## stavros (Jul 19, 2013)

I woke up at about 5.45 this morning, I think through a combination of heat and sunlight, and I couldn't get back to sleep, so after requisitely hydrating myself went on a very short ride. It was so good going through a very urban area which is normally congested with virtually no traffic.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 20, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Unfortunately my eyes deceived me about the paint in the crack - but it clearly started with a flaw - and there's no water splashing under there ...


 
It's very unlikely that the 'flaw' just happened to be at the exact point where the rail clamps to the post. I think it's cracked slightly at some point, ambient moisture caused that corrosion then some time later it's completely failed.


----------



## Onket (Jul 20, 2013)

Be interesting to see what Brookes say, though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 20, 2013)

I started a thread on the CTC forum and directed their attention to it.
My previous saddle failed the same way - but I can't see an alloy clamp being to blame.
I suppose if I was lucky I might find someone who has a B17 with knackered leather but a good frame.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 20, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Schwalbe marathons, you say, you say, you say, you say?



Oops. Sorry for the quadruple post, I was in the countryside where they don't have 3G (I think they only have 1G and you have to take turns) - nothing happened when I hit submit, think my posts got queued up behind someone's postings on a turnip forum.

Not sure if it's just the heat, but they really don't seem to like cyclists much in Devon & Cornwall - I've never been honked at so much just for being on the road (and I've been pretty courteous, riding close in to help people get past on windy narrow bits). On a couple of occasions drivers honked and gesticulated towards the other side of the road, where the council had merely painted a bicycle on a lumpy stretch of pavement, as though that was some viable and convenient option for me and not just another bit of infrastructure shouting 'get out of the road' at me. Sorry, but I'm not buying it, I'll ride where I want and where I'm perfectly entitled to be.

I was quite amused that one of the gesticulators was driving one of those big Mitsubishi pick-ups with 'Barbarian' written on the back. Definitely not anything wrong with their manhood there, definitely not.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 20, 2013)

Anyhow, my little bike holiday is over - started with an aborted ride from Leeds-London (the aforementioned broken axle at Newport Pagnall), then a switch to the Pashley in London for the Brighton nightride, on to Petersfield (Sunday), Wool (Dorset near Wareham (Monday), day off Tuesday, Ivybridge nr Plymouth (Weds), Penzance via Lizard point (Thurs), Lands End & back up to Bodmin (Fri). Got the train back up to my folk's place in Bristol last night. 510 miles in five days on the Pashley, plus 150 on the Falcon tourer the week before. My Mum's scales have me 7.5kg lighter, but unless I've lost a limb somewhere on the ride I'm pretty sceptical (I was only 75 to start with). 

I was originally planning on riding back up to Bristol via North Devon, but the heat was starting to get to me and I wasn't sleeping very well (seemed to pick campsites near noisy roads). Cornwall is also very much on the lumpy side of the country - all the scenic routes are windy and steep, and on a bike that weighs just short of 25kg before you add the camping equipment etc even the shortest gradient has you drenched in sweat. I was finding myself sticking to the gently graded dual carriageways for a lot of the ride just to ease up on my knees, but it doesn't feel much like a holiday (the three-lane bit of the A38 running down into Plymouth is no different than a motorway - quite exhilarating in some ways). I got the Pashley up to 45.7mph on one section of the A38, just duck behind the basket and let it run, often the momentum gets you most of the way up the other side.

I've been on a little trundle into town along the gorge today and I felt fucked after 5 miles. Think I'm cycled out. I'm hanging around here for a few days and will probably be on GentleGreen's territory at some point - thinking of a ride out to Bath on the railway path then on to the new two tunnels bit - maybe making a larger loop including the Strawberry Line from Cheddar. Might borrow my dad's Dawes Galaxy just for a little more comfort.


----------



## Geri (Jul 20, 2013)

Can't decide whether to cycle to my mum's tomorrow or not. It's only 10 miles, but when we went out that way last week I felt very tired after, and my leg seized up and I had to crawl upstairs to the toilet. I think it was heat exhaustion as we were out in the hottest part of the day.

The difference this time is that I will have a few hours break before cycling back, instead of 20 miles in one go. On the other hand, I will be on my own so if I faint or anything there will be nobody to help me. Not that I have ever fainted before!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 20, 2013)

Food, and especially drink.


----------



## stavros (Jul 20, 2013)

I overtook another roadie on a hill this morning, albeit one perhaps 25 years older than me.

I've no problem with the steep hills, but I find my recovery as the gradient tapers off is pretty poor. Maybe it's something I should work on.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 21, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Food, and especially drink.



The biggest revelation for me in the last few weeks has been those electrolyte tablets you add to water - I was getting cramp even on my 9-mile commute, but since having those while I've been touring (and the odd bottle of lucozade) I've had no bother. Someone at work who does triathlons recommended them.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jul 21, 2013)

ferrelhadley said:


> Anyone else off to Dunwich tomorrow night?


 
There and back again. Broken but stoked to have made the distance.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2013)

My new saddle has arrived.
Much better made than the Brooks - but *very* hard.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 22, 2013)

ferrelhadley said:


> There and back again. Broken but stoked to have made the distance.


 

Cycled past you show-offs   as one of the tail end charlies (I'm blaming a mechanical that forced me to ride holding my bike light from 2am onwards!). You still probably had a less taxing journey back than I did (arrived home at 6pm!)

Was a great ride. My whole body from the waiste down is aching now though!


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 22, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> My new saddle has arrived.
> Much better made than the Brooks - but *very* hard.


 

Before fitting it thoroughly check your seat post for any signs of wear.  Where you attach the saddle to it may well be damaged and this can cause saddles to fail.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> Before fitting it thoroughly check your seat post for any signs of wear. Where you attach the saddle to it may well be damaged and this can cause saddles to fail.


in what way ?
The new one has chrome rails .. the seatpost clamp is alloy and I considered smearing copper grease just in case there was electrolytic action - but I've only used it for 12 months, 2,000 miles, 200 hours...


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 22, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> My new saddle has arrived.
> Much better made than the Brooks - but *very* hard.


 
The Merckx solution of olive oil works quite well to soften a new leather saddle. Use sparingly on the underside.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 22, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> in what way ?
> The new one has chrome rails .. the seatpost clamp is alloy and I considered smearing copper grease just in case there was electrolytic action - but I've only used it for 12 months, 2,000 miles, 200 hours...


 
You can't get galvanic corrosion without an electrolyte present. Unless you're going to be cycling around the deck of a Bering Sea crab boat I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2013)

I thought I was going a bit slow today, then I got overtaken by someone wearing chinos and shirt, who had his rucksack hanging off one side of his handlebars.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> The Merckx solution of olive oil works quite well to soften a new leather saddle. Use sparingly on the underside.


These saddles actually have a synthetic fabric glued to the underside and maybe a coat of lacquer - perhaps to make up for cheap leather - so I don't think it would penetrate ...
Perhaps the Brooks was as hard as this when I got it - I certainly resisted deploying it...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2013)

Got an email from the rozzers about the incident last week:



> Thank you for your submission to Road Safe London, it is appreciated and has now been investigated by Police.
> You reported an incident on 16.07.13 where the driver of a Highways Maintenance liveried van deliberately tried to knock you off your bicycle in Queen's Road, Peckham.
> You provided details of the vehicle concerned and we have undertaken all appropriate checks on that vehicle. Unfortunately, the registration number you provided does not relate to a Highways Maintenance vehicle and so we are unable to proceed with your complaint any further. If additional information becomes available then this position can be reconsidered.
> I appreciate this may not be the outcome you were hoping for however I would ask that this does not deter you from reporting poor driving practices to Road Safe London in the future.
> I would appreciate that you did not reply to this e-mail but submit any future reports/information through the official Road Safe web site.


eh?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2013)

Cameras are definitely a good idea.
Some people manage in addition to say the reg out loud, but I never can.
I also don't wear my driving glasses when cycling so I can't even read them in the first place.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2013)

Are they telling me I got the registration wrong?
What are they saying?


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 22, 2013)

The van isn't a Highways Maintenance one...Maybe a subcontractor that had Highways livery but not a 'Highways Maintenance' van proper?

Either way they should continue investigating - unless they're only interested in HM faults?


----------



## weepiper (Jul 22, 2013)

gentlegreen that saddle failed because you were using the wrong component, Brooks won't be interested because you've invalidated their warranty by doing so. When the original tensioning pin snapped you should have stopped using it and taken it back to a shop to get sent off.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 22, 2013)

Also, stand up for the bumps. You're a big bloke and arms and legs are great suspension. We spend a lot of time repairing broken spokes/buckled wheels/broken bits that could have been prevented by the owners not riding over kerbs/potholes while sitting down.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2013)

I definitely don't treat my saddle as a comfy chair 
But I have naturally high core strength so don't find myself out of the saddle for sprints or hills - perhaps if I manage to lose the excess weight and start seeking them out and raising my cadence.
Being a MTB, I _*do*_ stand up when it gets really bumpy - and there's no jumping off kerbs.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2013)

I never get out of my saddle! It seems like cheating or summat


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2013)

I struggle to see how using an improvised tensioner could cause the support rails to break - it _*may*_ explain the cracked nose.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I never get out of my saddle! It seems like cheating or summat


 
even when going over speed bumps?


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 22, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> in what way ?
> The new one has chrome rails .. the seatpost clamp is alloy and I considered smearing copper grease just in case there was electrolytic action - but I've only used it for 12 months, 2,000 miles, 200 hours...


 

My last two saddles broke on the rails due to a burr / fracture on the seat post mounts for the saddle.  It wasn't an obvious break on the seat post and I only identified the problem after the second saddle failed and I thought something must be wrong.

It was a good excuse to treat myself a Thompson seat post and a Charge Spoon saddle which has currently given three years of good service.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> even when going over speed bumps?


I tend to go around them


----------



## girasol (Jul 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Are they telling me I got the registration wrong?
> What are they saying?


 
couldn't you just report directly to the police? If you have the number plate, then it doesn't matter if the vehicle is or isn't from the people you contacted... (Highway Maintenance)


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> My last two saddles broke on the rails due to a burr / fracture on the seat post mounts for the saddle. It wasn't an obvious break on the seat post and I only identified the problem after the second saddle failed and I thought something must be wrong.


Thanks.


I'll get my rat-tail file out 

Actually I suppose it could spur me to order a new seatpost with more layback ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2013)

girasol said:


> couldn't you just report directly to the police? If you have the number plate, then it doesn't matter if the vehicle is or isn't from the people you contacted... (Highway Maintenance)


I did - the email I quoted is from the police


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2013)

.


----------



## girasol (Jul 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I did - the email I quoted is from the police


 
In that case, no wonder you are confused... I am...


----------



## weepiper (Jul 22, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I struggle to see how using an improvised tensioner could cause the support rails to break - it _*may*_ explain the cracked nose.


 

The fact that the tensioner pin broke in the first place probably compromised the saddle. It should have been returned for a replacement.


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Are they telling me I got the registration wrong?
> What are they saying?


 
Put their response "through the official Road Safe web site" and ask them.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2013)

weepiper said:


> The fact that the tensioner pin broke in the first place probably compromised the saddle. It should have been returned for a replacement.


I bought the saddle second-hand. I only looked underneath after I realised it was slacker than other people's. And there was an annoying squeaking ...
I'm still amazed that a burr on an alloy seatpost clamp could stress a steel rail... but it is at the limit of rear placement - even though I already seem to have a post with layback.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 22, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I bought the saddle second-hand. .


 
so why are you sending them emails saying you'll never buy their product again  they didn't sell you it in the first place and you've no idea what its history is or whether it's a manufacturing defect or a result of previous abuse.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2013)

weepiper said:


> so why are you sending them emails saying you'll never buy their product again  they didn't sell you it in the first place and you've no idea what its history is or whether it's a manufacturing defect or a result of previous abuse.


It was completely unused - bought from a fellow CTC member. Took me several weeks to break it in - which is a key reason I'm pissed off.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2013)

Well my new saddle is bloody hard.
At the moment I feel a bit like Sheldon when someone has replaced his spot with a board.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2013)

Onket said:


> Put their response "through the official Road Safe web site" and ask them.


I was hungover and exhausted this morning, but I am going to try and speak to her. That's a really shitty fobbing off.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2013)

I found today's commute very difficult indeed. 14 miles each way of unbearable heat. Had to go really slow but it took ages and I was just as exhausted as I would been if I had gone fast. 
Had to stop twice on the way back to lie down on some grass and weep.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I found today's commute very difficult indeed. 14 miles each way of unbearable heat. Had to go really slow but it took ages and I was just as exhausted as I would been if I had gone fast.
> Had to stop twice on the way back to lie down on some grass and weep.


 
weeping while cycling can be quite refreshing


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I found today's commute very difficult indeed. 14 miles each way of unbearable heat. Had to go really slow but it took ages and I was just as exhausted as I would been if I had gone fast.
> Had to stop twice on the way back to lie down on some grass and weep.


weep or sleep ? 

Did you drink enough water ?

14 miles is pretty good going in today's heat.
Luckily I have a rock hard saddle as an excuse for not putting in some miles, but I've been feeling a bit odd lately anyway.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> weeping while cycling can be quite refreshing


There have been times when I did it every morning - cycling makes it easy to get away with it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> weeping while cycling can be quite refreshing


Not if the tears and snot obscure your view of the road


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Not if the tears and snot obscure your view of the road


 
have you ever tried blowing your nose or wiping your eyes?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2013)

This time of the year it's quite often insects that are the problem - thankfully I was able to weep this morning's out of the way quickly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> weep or sleep ?
> 
> Did you drink enough water ?
> 
> ...


Aye, plenty of water and I stopped to drink too.
It was a bit of a comedown weep after a lovely weekend.
Tried to sleep but sleeping in this weather is impossible


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 22, 2013)

I did my Strawberry Line - Cheddar Gorge - Radstock Greenway - Two Tunnels - Bristol-Bath Railway Path - Avon Gorge circuit today. Really great ride, just short of 80 miles.

Declined borrowing my dad's hybrid in favour of my own yellow machine again, with no tray in the basket bit on the front (it has a metal tray which is pretty heavy and non-aerodynamic). A good choice as a couple of close friends from back home in Leeds were walking up Cheddar Gorge and recognised my bike as I passed them - one of those totally weird small world moments (they were camping at Wookey Hole and visiting for the day, on their way down to Dorset). Made for a nice surprise.

The two tunnels path is great, the longer tunnel is really freaky, feels like you're descending into the bowels of the earth, it's pretty small for a tunnel (single track railway) but really long, no light from the end, feels like forever. Massively recommend it (cool and damp in this heat too).

Had a bit of fun flooring it on the descent into Bristol (though some moron has marked all the Strava segments as 'hazardous' despite it being a wide track with no cars and a good surface!) Loads of people going the other way up out of Bristol, good to see a path being so well used. Timed it perfectly as my brother had ridden into work today so was able to meet up with him in Bedminster for his return journey along the gorge.

Warm, but a dead nice day. Even the person nearly driving into me by changing lane without looking by Temple Meads failed to cause much of a frown.

Of course, I'll be back in curmudgeon mode when I start commuting again on Monday. Damn it to hell.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2013)

It is Monday!


----------



## a_chap (Jul 22, 2013)

Mild, but very humid this morning. Amazingly hot this afternoon! Rode sensibly to keep sweating to a minimum so was able to pose nicely on the Pashley 

Too hot even for a cycling cap tho...

Huge storm in Malvern this evening, so I might take the brolly with me on the bike tomorrow.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 22, 2013)

Good.  Plus summer holidays are coming up so hopefully a quiet 6 weeks right round the corner


----------



## a_chap (Jul 22, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> The two tunnels path is great, the longer tunnel is really freaky, feels like you're descending into the bowels of the earth, it's pretty small for a tunnel (single track railway) but really long, no light from the end, feels like forever. Massively recommend it (cool and damp in this heat too).


 
I rode it for the the first time about six weeks ago. I definitely recommend making the effort to ride through the tunnels!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 22, 2013)

So bloody hot today. Really slowed me down on the way home, but luck with the lights meant the total journey was quicker than normal despite barely breaching my top 5 on most of the Strava segments.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 23, 2013)

Feck me! The storms!!!

About to get:

soaked
lighteninged
hailed


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2013)

Thankfully the rain has cleared the south west, so I'm probably taking my jacket to work for nothing...


----------



## Geri (Jul 23, 2013)

Jacket! I laugh in your face. Do you think Chris Froome needs a jacket?


----------



## girasol (Jul 23, 2013)

Overslept, forgot to set the alarm, plus thunderstorm in the middle of the night. Anyway, left about an hour later than usual, at 7:30... Somehow I was a bit faster than usual, maybe the mayhem made me cycle faster  Still got in early enough to be the first in our floor.

Some BIG puddles along the way! And lots of mushed up leaves everywhere, making it a bit dangerous in places.

Was sweating lots, very warm!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2013)

Geri said:


> Jacket! I laugh in your face. Do you think Chris Froome needs a jacket?


He's wearing high tech fabric - I'm wearing a cotton tee shirt. 
In any case I would only wear it if there was a downpour / hail.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 23, 2013)

a_chap said:


> I rode it for the the first time about six weeks ago. I definitely recommend making the effort to ride through the tunnels!



I was enthusing about them to my brother and said 'you should definitely take Kirsty (*his wife) up the two tunnels' then realised what I'd said and sniggered a bit.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2013)

I was planning to make it part of a 50 mile loop as it's preferable to the canal path ... I wouldn't bother with it otherwise because of all the wobbly people and the annoying cello music.
When I did it, I realised I don't have any suitable lighting .. I was thinking of making up some low power marker lights.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> He's wearing high tech fabric - I'm wearing a cotton tee shirt.
> In any case I would only wear it if there was a downpour / hail.


you want to wear less clothes, not more, in a downpour.
Unless it's hail, then get off the road and shelter til it's finished.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2013)

Anway, tried calling the policewoman who sent me the email about the 'investigation' into driver who tried to kill me and it goes straight to voicemail.
She specifically told me not email back, but to supply further information via the RoadSafe London site, but I discovered this on their site:


> Roadsafe London is not :-
> 
> A replacement for 999 and is not designed for an emergency response. Should you wish to report an incident that requires an immediate police response then please call 999.
> A means of reporting crime for further investigation. Please attend your nearest police station.
> ...




So, I shouldn't have used the site in the first place, and I should go into my local police station to report it. 
What is local? Local to the incident? or local to where I actually live?
I'm determined to see this through now!


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2013)

There's a number to call for non-999 type incidents.......

http://www.police.uk/101


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2013)

Onket said:


> There's a number to call for non-999 type incidents.......
> 
> http://www.police.uk/101


just called them.
arseholes.
they don't make it easy.
i shall have to go in to a copshop


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2013)

My £10 air horns have arrived - they're *very* loud. 



A slight weight penalty over my old one.

They're going to look "well bling" mounted either side of my headlight.
I'm slightly indecisive about whether to mount one behind and one in front.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh FFS GG. Twin air horns?!?!?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2013)

They're all the rage. 

Though if I ever go touring I may fit the Airzound - easier to charge.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2013)

just don't go scaring someone off their bike into some brambles cos you don't like their style


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> just don't go scaring someone off their bike into some brambles cos you don't like their style


My voice is quite loud enough for that.

I had some idiot cager cut me up the other day and I must have been 18 inches from their lughole - I thought afterwards I could do some real damage that way.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 23, 2013)

'cager'?

good lord...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> My voice is quite loud enough for that.
> 
> I had some idiot cager cut me up the other day and I must have been 18 inches from their lughole - I thought afterwards I could do some real damage that way.


rule one of the road (and in life, generally) - don't be a dick


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> 'cager'?
> 
> good lord...


Never seemed appropriate when I had a 750cc engine attached to my bike.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> 'cager'?
> 
> good lord...


 what's a cager?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> rule one of the road (and in life, generally) - don't be a dick


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> what's a cager?


A popular beat combo m'lud.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> My thoughts exactly.


 well follow your own rules then, mr dick


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> well follow your own rules then, mr dick


No need to take it out on me.
Get yourself a camera.

I probably wouldn't be a *pedestrian* in London without one.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 23, 2013)

Are you sure 2's enough GG?! Awesome!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> No need to take it out on me.
> Get yourself a camera.
> 
> I probably wouldn't be a *pedestrian* in London without one.


what are you on about?
I have a camera by the way. I was taking it out when I was nearly run over by Mr Highway Maintenance man.
If I had reacted to that fella in the way you do to other road users who do not observe your bizarre code, I may very well have been killed.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Are you sure 2's enough GG?! Awesome!


What I really want is La Cucaracha




But it doesn't actually work as a straight horn and the compressor can't power all the horns at once...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> what are you on about?
> I have a camera by the way. I was taking it out when I was nearly run over by Mr Highway Maintenance man.
> If I had reacted to that fella in the way you do to other road users who do not observe your bizarre code, I may very well have been killed.


If you watched my videos you would see that my responses to situations vary.
Would you care to point to an appropriate video of mine ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> If you watched my videos you would see that my responses to situations vary.
> Would you care to point to an appropriate video of mine ?


i don't want to watch any thanks. you descriptions of your behaviour on here suffice.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't want to watch any thanks. you descriptions of your behaviour on here suffice.


LOL


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> just called them.
> arseholes.
> they don't make it easy.
> i shall have to go in to a copshop


 
FFS.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> LOL


go on then, where's your channel?


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't want to watch any thanks. you descriptions of your behaviour on here suffice.


 
I wouldn't bother, mate. He appears to despise anyone who isn't actually him.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2013)

Onket said:


> I wouldn't bother, mate. He appears to despise anyone who isn't actually him.


Oh dear.. one more urbanite to put on ignore.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> go on then, where's your channel?


It isn't rocket science to find.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> It isn't rocket science to find.


but it is a courtesy to provide the URL if requested


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Oh dear.. one more urbanite to put on ignore.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2013)

I'll put up with most things ... I haven't ignored you yet.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> but it is a courtesy to provide the URL if requested


Just search YouTube for "frenchay idiots"


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2013)

this is hilarious:

and this does you no favours at all:


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2013)

Sorry, you've lost me with the first one.
The second one has been discussed here and elsewhere _ad nauseum_.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2013)

the first one is pointless - why bother filming it and why bother publishing it?
the second one demonstrates your craziness when it comes to lighting. people are either too bright or not bright enough, according to some crazy standards that no one but you are party to.
it also demonstrates your adversarial and aggravating approach to other road users, one which i think you should reconsdier as it certainly isn't a constructive one.
the only thing those videos do is make YOU feel better about being such an excellent, perfect rider. which is perpetuating a fantasy and a delusion, clearly


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> the only thing those videos do is make YOU feel better about being such an excellent, perfect rider. which is perpetuating a fantasy and a delusion, clearly


bye


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2013)

won't listen to reason.
a very dangerous man.
shame!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 23, 2013)

and a cager is someone caged up in their car OU! godnamit pay attention


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> won't listen to reason.
> a very dangerous man.
> shame!


 
He won't listen to anyone. It's all been done before. Only recently seems to have found the ignore button though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2013)

that's another thing that doesn't help. Giving pejorative nicknames to other users. We're all in this together!


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> that's another thing that doesn't help. Giving pejorative nicknames to other users. We're all in this together!


 
Tried that approach. Won't listen.

All drivers are cagers are cunts.

Cyclists come in many categories, ninjas, lycra louts, etc. All cunts.

Pedestrians are cunts.

Anyone who gives gentlegreen advice he doesn't want to hear- goes on ignore.

Yet we all have to looks at his idiotic behaviour on those videos. Luckily youtube is blocked on my work computer.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm sure GG's a nice fellah in real life.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2013)

Unless you are ninja or a cager


----------



## T & P (Jul 23, 2013)

Or wear high heels


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 24, 2013)

Just cycled home from work. Quite side road, plenty of visibility, a van driver came screaming out of a side road took a glance right (straight at me or so I thought), then left, then pulled out right in front of me at the last second before I had a chance to react. Had a slam my breaks on and swerve round him. I never react angrily even though I want to, but gave him the _briefest_ of glances like 'what the fuck, you almost hit me'. He went fucking NUTS. Followed me down the road and drove alongside me screaming, calling me a cunt, how fucking dare I etc etc...I don't usually get shaken up but it properly got my adrenaline going, thought at one point he was going to ram me off the road. The fuck is wrong with people?


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## girasol (Jul 24, 2013)

spacemonkey said:


> Just cycled home from work. Quite side road, plenty of visibility, a van driver came screaming out of a side road took a glance right (straight at me or so I thought), then left, then pulled out right in front of me at the last second before I had a chance to react. Had a slam my breaks on and swerve round him. I never react angrily even though I want to, but gave him the _briefest_ of glances like 'what the fuck, you almost hit me'. He went fucking NUTS. Followed me down the road and drove alongside me screaming, calling me a cunt, how fucking dare I etc etc...I don't usually get shaken up but it properly got my adrenaline going, thought at one point he was going to ram me off the road. *The fuck is wrong with people?*


 

Heat, being locked in a metal cage all day. Drives people insane. Hope you're ok, sounds awful. I don't suppose you got his number plate? For all the good it might do... Wonder how many complaints of dangerous driving are investigated. Need witnesses I should think.

Just for the record: WANKER!!!!! is what that man is, the heat is just an excuse to let his evil out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2013)

They don't make it easy:


> Thank you for your submission to Roadsafe London regarding the incident that occurred in Peckham on 15/07/2013. I understand that you are not satisfied with the response you received  in connection with your submission to Roadsafe London. I appreciate that you have taken the time to report the matter via the Roadsafe London website,  but this forum is for passing intelligence to the Metropolitan Police Service regarding poor driving etc. We use the intelligence gained to target our patrols more effectively.
> 
> As the website states, this is not the correct platform to report driving incidents. The information below is copied from the Roadsafe london web page
> 
> ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2013)

It's this bit that's annoying me at the mo:


> Please provide as much detail as possible so that the Metropolitan Police Service can fully investigate the incident. Can you ensure that you give the correct registration number and a full description of the vehicle, eg make, model and colour, so that we can identify the vehicle and trace the driver at the time of the incident.


Surely if I have the number plate, that is sufficient! How am I supposed to know how to identify a make or a model of a car, let alone a van?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 24, 2013)

spacemonkey said:


> Just cycled home from work. Quite side road, plenty of visibility, a van driver came screaming out of a side road took a glance right (straight at me or so I thought), then left, then pulled out right in front of me at the last second before I had a chance to react. Had a slam my breaks on and swerve round him. I never react angrily even though I want to, but gave him the _briefest_ of glances like 'what the fuck, you almost hit me'. He went fucking NUTS. Followed me down the road and drove alongside me screaming, calling me a cunt, how fucking dare I etc etc...I don't usually get shaken up but it properly got my adrenaline going, thought at one point he was going to ram me off the road. The fuck is wrong with people?


 

sorry to hear that mate!
nightmare when that happens, luckily rare but still
does really shake you up and for a few days i've found

take it easy and hope you don't cross paths again
the massive WANKER BASTARD


----------



## Onket (Jul 24, 2013)

spacemonkey said:


> Just cycled home from work. Quite side road, plenty of visibility, a van driver came screaming out of a side road took a glance right (straight at me or so I thought), then left, then pulled out right in front of me at the last second before I had a chance to react. Had a slam my breaks on and swerve round him. I never react angrily even though I want to, but gave him the _briefest_ of glances like 'what the fuck, you almost hit me'. He went fucking NUTS. Followed me down the road and drove alongside me screaming, calling me a cunt, how fucking dare I etc etc...I don't usually get shaken up but it properly got my adrenaline going, thought at one point he was going to ram me off the road. The fuck is wrong with people?


 
This is the thing about people, you never really know how they are going to react. I have seriously thought (when i was cycling in London) about fixing a crowbar to my frame with some heavy duty velcro or something.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 24, 2013)

Didn't commute today as I had to take my car into the car hospital as it's very poorly. I spent the day getting things ready for a bike ride starting this weekend.

However I did put the commuter bike in the back of the car so I could ride back home from the garage.

I appear to be a bit fitter than usual. Fast? Fucking yeah!


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 24, 2013)

i had to drive this evening from islington to tooting. 
Its good  to see it all from the drivers point of view.

the blue paint seems to just be dangerous.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm still on holiday, so not technically commuting, but was in London today and had a few rides (Paddington - Kennington, Kennington-Soho & back, Kennington to Shoreditch and then Kings Cross). I was around for a few days a couple of weeks ago too.

Observations on London cycling:

1. Your bus lanes are very narrow compared to Leeds (and other cities I know), being just wide enough for a bus and nothing else. My local lanes generally have enough room for a bike to squeeze past without going into another lane. Narrow lanes are a bit shitty and you can get stuck if you're not planning ahead (kind of got used to the overtake bus shoulder check).

2. Buses are actually some of the worst driven vehicles in London, I even had one that seemed to be deliberately intimidating (kept pulling into the advance box then cutting in on me straight after the lights, almost immediately pulling up at a stop, did this three times on CS7).

3. It's dead nice riding when there are so many other cyclists around, especially when you all group up at lights and filter back in to the traffic flow in a slightly chaotic order. Feels like being part of a big gang or something, cycling up north is a lonely affair.

4. People jump the lights way more down here. This is quite a hazard for cyclists as people are coming at you from all sides when you're going through a crossroads. I like that little apologetic type manoeuvre people do when they sort of edge to the side a bit and sneak across, as though it makes them look any less of a dick.

5. The wealthier the area (Westminster, The City), the shittier the roads, some horrible potholes about.

6. Nobody tried to steal my bike. Probably nobody wanted to steal my bike, a victory for dishevellment.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh, and I was looking particularly stupid today as I bought one of those plastic crud catcher back mudguards at a boot sale on the weekend (for my normal commute bike when required) and for want of a better place to carry it I had it fixed to the seat post of my Pashley, which already has nice big chunky yellow mudguards. This probably looked a bit odd to other cyclists.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2013)

Never ever been bothered by buses!


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 25, 2013)

Finally got KoM on a Strava segment close to my house. I've been the 45 to 54 age group KoM by a mile for ages but have really struggled in the overall classification. Annoyingly the segment ends just past the top of the climb after a turn on to another road. This morning I decided just to fly out of the climb and make the right hand turn without slowing down or stopping to look. Got KoM by 1 second and did 300W+ all the way up. Totally worth the risk of being killed. I did this on my 525 framed TI-Raleigh Team Replica so I reckon I could knock off another 3-5 seconds on a CF framed bike.


----------



## underurnose (Jul 25, 2013)

slow but and only a little bit moist/


----------



## girasol (Jul 25, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's this bit that's annoying me at the mo:
> 
> Surely if I have the number plate, that is sufficient! How am I supposed to know how to identify a make or a model of a car, let alone a van?


 
It's almost as if they are trying to put people off from reporting things isn't it?  As if they are trying to reduce their workload.  Don't give up though.  Go to the police station - number plate, white van, time, should be more than enough.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 25, 2013)

how does it cost £150,000 to do segregated cycle lanes over a smallish bridge?
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/cardiff-motorists-warned-expect-delays-5316816


----------



## weepiper (Jul 25, 2013)

I got fucking _soaked_ on the way to work then literally as I arrived some dickhead in a white van pulled out of the road I was turning into and missed me by about a foot. He definitely saw me too, I made eye contact with him as I was signalling. He was just making his little point. Arsehole.


----------



## T & P (Jul 25, 2013)

ddraig said:


> how does it cost £150,000 to do segregated cycle lanes over a smallish bridge?
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/cardiff-motorists-warned-expect-delays-5316816


Probably the same contractors who charged £8m to tile over the tarmac on the Oxford Circus crossroads.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 25, 2013)

weepiper said:


> I got fucking _soaked_ on the way to work then literally as I arrived some dickhead in a white van pulled out of the road I was turning into and missed me by about a foot. He definitely saw me too, I made eye contact with him as I was signalling. He was just making his little point. Arsehole.


 
Bad experience, but the important thing is that you're OK.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jul 26, 2013)

Mine has been pretty good of late.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 26, 2013)

No commuting for me next week. I'm just about to set off for Loughton in Essex for the Start of the London Edinburgh London ride. The ride doesn't start 'til Sunday but I'm helping out on registration day (Saturday)

If anyone's looking for something to do Sunday morning there's a prologue ride starting at 6am outside Buckhingham Palace. Riders on LEL are starting in groups from 6am to 10.30am.

My start time's 8.30am. You can follow my progress here - http://www.londonedinburghlondon.com/lastseen/?rider_no=M66

And I'll endeavour to keep people updated via Twitter here - https://twitter.com/SirWobbly

The main ride's 900 miles if anyone fancies tagging along 

Wish me luck...


----------



## themonkeyman (Jul 26, 2013)

Good luck mate, epic ride


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2013)

All the best with it, you mental bastard.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 26, 2013)

How many weeks will you be doing the journey over?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 26, 2013)

Good luck with it! Not riding the Pashley then?


----------



## The Boy (Jul 26, 2013)

This seems as good a place as any to ask a noob question rather than starting a new thread.

Anyway, I need new wheels.  When choosing rims, do I need to bear in mind tyre size?  In other words, will any old 700c rims do?


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 26, 2013)

The Boy said:


> This seems as good a place as any to ask a noob question rather than starting a new thread.
> 
> Anyway, I need new wheels. When choosing rims, do I need to bear in mind tyre size? In other words, will any old 700c rims do?


 
All rims have recommended tyre sizes (Eg Mavic CXP 33 is 19mm to 28mm) so check your tyres will fit on whatever rim you're going to buy.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 26, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> All rims have recommended tyre sizes (Eg Mavic CXP 33 is 19mm to 28mm) so check your tyres will fit on whatever rim you're going to buy.


 
Cheers.  Think I've convinced myself to upgrade my wheels anyway lol.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 26, 2013)

Currently in a Travelodge in Edmonton, which I have to say I thought was in Canada but turns out to be in North London. Who knew?

Anyway the weather forecast is looking ever more terrifying by the hour 

Am also very concerned about riding to tomorrow night's hotel just off Mile End Road. The roads look a bit scary TBH.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 27, 2013)

.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 27, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's this bit that's annoying me at the mo:
> 
> Surely if I have the number plate, that is sufficient! How am I supposed to know how to identify a make or a model of a car, let alone a van?


 
Maybe it could be a fake number plate or you could have a letter or number wrong.  More information = more chance of getting the right car.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 27, 2013)

Registration successfully completed.  I hope some of you bothered to look at the Twitter feed it's been quite entertaining. Look for hash tag #LEL2013 There are really riders from 33 countries taking part.
Currently a thunderstorm over London. Hope it abaits for the 6am start otherwise we'll all be soaked before we've even gone 100 miles! :-(


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 29, 2013)

I looked at your page. St Ives? Is there another St Ives?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh, and I just saw your tweets about sleeping on the floor. WTF? If I'm cycling all that way I'm fucked if I'm not sleeping in a proper bed!


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 29, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> I looked at your page. St Ives? Is there another St Ives?


St Ives, Cambridgeshire! That's on the way to Edinburgh.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 29, 2013)

Aha.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 30, 2013)

Edinburgh calling... Edinburgh calling...

I've made it to Edinburgh six minutes shy of two days. Feeling a bit pleased with myself to be honest. Now two and a half days to get back to London. 

No sign of weepiper though


----------



## Private Storm (Jul 30, 2013)

I've recently found out that the https://twitter.com/CycleHatred account is run by a family member. Interesting read!


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 30, 2013)

it's depressing twitter gold.

speaking of soul sucking internet based fuckwittery - has anyone seen this?

http://nicewaycode.com/


----------



## girasol (Jul 30, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> it's depressing twitter gold.
> 
> speaking of soul sucking internet based fuckwittery - has anyone seen this?
> 
> http://nicewaycode.com/


 
Not until now...  Will follow on facebook so I can get updates.  Seems like a good campaign, in principle, let's see how it pans out in reality.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 30, 2013)

the 'campaign' is vacuous nonsense. cyclists don't have any choice BUT to respect cars - failure to do so will result in bullying, injury or death. Drivers on the other hand have the benefit of choice. They can choose to share the road or they can choose to behave like cunts - either way they're not the ones who're going to end up in A&E on as a result of their actions, largely due to the fact that they are surrounded by a ton of speeding metal, glass and plastic. This is what this campaign utterly fails to take into account.

The notion that cyclists must 'show respect' to drivers before they deserve to not get maimed is as laughable as it is fucking dangerous.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 30, 2013)

sorry - that wasn't aimed at you girasol - more at the fools behind this campaign.

FOOLS!


----------



## colacubes (Jul 30, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Edinburgh calling... Edinburgh calling...
> 
> I've made it to Edinburgh six minutes shy of two days. Feeling a bit pleased with myself to be honest. Now two and a half days to get back to London.
> 
> No sign of weepiper though


 

Jesus   Well done!


----------



## girasol (Jul 30, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> The notion that cyclists must 'show respect' to drivers before they deserve to not get maimed is as laughable as it is fucking dangerous.




Maybe they are saying that to give drivers the illusion everyone is doing their bit?


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 30, 2013)

ha! many drivers are subject to enough illusions as it is, certainly don't need to be adding to the pile.


----------



## Onket (Jul 30, 2013)

Private Storm said:


> I've recently found out that the https://twitter.com/CycleHatred account is run by a family member. Interesting read!


 
Horrible.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 30, 2013)

it makes for unpleasant reading - but the morons soon get corrected.

there's '@*Driverhatred*' as well. A sockpuppet account run by notorious self appointed anti-cycling driver's rights champion, Keith Peat. You can try following him but if you so much as hint at disagreeing with him and his comically absurd views he will block you. Such is his notoriety that some wag has gone so far as to set up an account for his dog. it is arguably one of the funniest feeds out there and i highly reccommend you follow https://twitter.com/KeithPeatsDog


----------



## colacubes (Jul 30, 2013)

It is a depressing account.  But, can everyone just give a_chap a round of applause in the meantime.  See his post above


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 30, 2013)

good point.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2013)

Hearty congrats to a_chap! You nutter!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> it's depressing twitter gold.
> 
> speaking of soul sucking internet based fuckwittery - has anyone seen this?
> 
> http://nicewaycode.com/


What's wrong with that campaign? It sounds like a great new approach. Anything that lessens the polarising of road users is a good thing. We are not enemies, we are co-users and need to start behaving more reasonably towards each other.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What's wrong with that campaign? It sounds like a great new approach. Anything that lessens the polarising of road users is a good thing. We are not enemies, we are co-users and need to start behaving more reasonably towards each other.


 
see my other reply. i can't be arsed typing it out again.

The only thing that changes people's behavior is 1) infrastructure 2) enforcement


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2013)

Sure, but people's attitudes to one another play a huge part too. Mutual hostility isn't going to get us anywhere.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 30, 2013)

How so? So according to the logic of this pile of shite, if i get run over it's my fault for not being nice?

this sort of patronising, worthless, cheesy drivel will evolve into an excuse not to provide proper infrastructure - moreso now that i see the fucking CTC has decided to endorse it. what are you fucking doing you muppets?

/cancels membership


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2013)

That's not what it's about! It's just one aspect of the whole shebang. While we are waiting for reform, let's not make things worse by mutually antagonising each other. What's wrong with that sentiment?  
Surely you can see the advantage of being polite rather than rude to other road users?


----------



## DrRingDing (Jul 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> That's not what it's about! It's just one aspect of the whole shebang. While we are waiting for reform, let's not make things worse by mutually antagonising each other. What's wrong with that sentiment?
> Surely you can see the advantage of being polite rather than rude to other road users?


 
Problem is when you have arrogant and violent drivers not giving a fuck. If you're polite to someone who's nearly fucking killed you why would that deter them from doing it again.

Let them know the strength of your feeling, don't bow down and maybe they wont want to get into another confrontation.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 30, 2013)

Would being polite stop me from getting rear ended by someone talking on their phone whilst driving? of course not! as i said in an earlier post, if a driver chooses to be 'impolite' he/she has the apparatus to end my life. All i can do is react.

I don't want to wait for 'reform', i want people to stop being killed on the roads by vehicles that are being poorly operated or as a result of demonstrably dangerous infrastructure. No amount of 'politeness' is going to stop that from happening. This is little more than a dangerous distraction, much like the helmet debate.

Conflating the responsibilities of a cyclist and a motorist is ludicrous - it ignores simple physics. a complete delusion of symmetry.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Problem is when you have arrogant and violent drivers not giving a fuck. If you're polite to someone who's nearly fucking killed you why would that deter them from doing it again.
> 
> Let them know the strength of your feeling, don't bow down and maybe they wont want to get into another confrontation.


There's no reasoning with people like that though. Aggravating them is the worst thing you can do! I did that a fortnight ago and nearly got killed. Best to stay polite and right. 
The politest and most serene of people tend to get defensive when screamed at in public for doing something they may not even be aware had endangered someone else. I think it's best to politely point out their error and then they might not make the mistake again.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jul 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> There's no reasoning with people like that though. Aggravating them is the worst thing you can do! I did that a fortnight ago and nearly got killed. Best to stay polite and right.
> The politest and most serene of people tend to get defensive when screamed at in public for doing something they may not even be aware had endangered someone else. I think it's best to politely point out their error and then they might not make the mistake again.


 
This calls for an experiment.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> Would being polite stop me from getting rear ended by someone talking on their phone whilst driving? of course not! as i said in an earlier post, if a driver chooses to be 'impolite' he/she has the apparatus to end my life. All i can do is react.
> 
> I don't want to wait for 'reform', i want people to stop being killed on the roads by vehicles that are being poorly operated or as a result of demonstrably dangerous infrastructure. No amount of 'politeness' is going to stop that from happening. This is little more than a dangerous distraction, much like the helmet debate.
> 
> Conflating the responsibilities of a cyclist and a motorist is ludicrous - it ignores simple physics. a complete delusion of symmetry.


I agree with most of that.
I just don't see how being polite to people is going to make things worse and can't believe that you think being aggressive towards other road users is going to help


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> This calls for an experiment.


I've already begun this experiment! Hardly scientific, but so far, two polite excuse-mes have resulted in two polite apologies and one fuckingcuntyounearlykilled me prompted an attempted running off the road!


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 30, 2013)

^This. It's an extension of my "face every 'enemy' (or situation etc) with a smile" philosophy.

Gets you through life a whole lot happier/productive.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 30, 2013)

this isn't about 'politeness' tho is it, it's about 'respect' and the failed assumption that cyclists don't respect cars. Of course they do. If they don't, they're likely to end up dead.

at no point have i suggested anyone behave aggressively, you are presuming that. However, having come depressingly close to death more times than i'd care to remember whilst on the roads, i will make no excuse for behaving VERY fucking aggressively towards those that have nearly ended my life as a result of their inability to 'respect' my right to not fucking die whilst they fail to drive properly.

dlock.jpg


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 30, 2013)

Someone uploaded this today :-



It all reminds me of that green-washed Honda advert that tries to demonstrate an equivalence all the way down the "pecking order"..


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2013)

Fine. Be like that, pissflaps, but you will never be happy and someone will kill you one day


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2013)

I find it amusing that you deny and admit being aggressive in the same post, mind.
Sure all this d lock posing may be just posing, but it betrays an attitude that I don't think helps.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Fine. Be like that, pissflaps, but you will never be happy and someone will kill you one day


 
what the fuck is that supposed to mean???


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I find it amusing that you deny and admit being aggressive in the same post, mind.
> Sure all this d lock posing may be just posing, but it betrays an attitude that I don't think helps.


 
i denied encouraging anyone to be aggressive, as you accused me of doing. read.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i denied encouraging anyone to be aggressive, as you accused me of doing. read.


You're always doing it!
Posting pics of d-locks!


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 30, 2013)

once again - a personal affectation. explain your previous post, motherfucker.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> what the fuck is that supposed to mean???


You seem very angry. Perpetually angry people can't be happy. They sometimes wind up dead, cos they upset the wrong person.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 30, 2013)

There are two levels. The first is the happy smiling default. The way I act 99.9% of the time. If someone in a car does something to endanger me, by accident, I alert them to my presence with a shout or a wave. Often this is all quite amicable and everyone is apologetic and on their way. I give way to an overtaking car, if it makes sense to do so. 

But if someone is a cunt and purposefully endangers my life, I will go out of my way to cause them violence.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> You seem very angry. Perpetually angry people can't be happy. They sometimes wind up dead, cos they upset the wrong person.


 
you don't know me from a bar of cheap soap, sunshine, so spare me your half baked cod-psychoanalysis.

is that a threat?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2013)

See! We are winding each other up by being impolite and nothing is coming of it!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> There are two levels. The first is the happy smiling default. The way I act 99.9% of the time. If someone in a car does something to endanger me, by accident, I alert them to my presence with a shout or a wave. Often this is all quite amicable and everyone is apologetic and on their way. I give way to an overtaking car, if it makes sense to do so.
> 
> But if someone is a cunt and purposefully endangers my life, I will go out of my way to cause them violence.


Seriously? Can you not just let it go?


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 30, 2013)

on second thoughts, i have come to the conclusion that you are merely out of your fucking depth on this topic and can be safely ignored.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2013)

Out of my depth? What do you mean? I'm just advocating a more serene approach to being a road user. I don't see why this need be so controversial


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2013)

Anyway, enough with arguing with Internet hardmen.
I am about to go home.
This week and last week, I've been cycling a few miles longer than normal to do a very physical job when I'm normally stuck behind a desk all day. I must be getting fitter as it's not as knackering as I thought it would be. Which is unfortunate as I need to be so knackered that I can sleep.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 30, 2013)

yeah - maybe lay off the 'you're going to die because i think you're mean' comments for a while there chuckles, not big nor clever.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2013)

Sorry, but you wound me up with your senseless aggression/posing. It's not a helpful attitude! One needs to be pro-active, not merely re-active.
Right, I'm getting on my bike now.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 30, 2013)

my aggression is never senseless. i put a lot of effort into it i'll have you know.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 30, 2013)

anyhoo. surely the 500k would have been better spent on a campaign like this simple yet effective one...


----------



## Private Storm (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't get on with the word "bicyclists".


----------



## jusali (Jul 30, 2013)

I had a bloke overtake me then immediately have to pull in (cos traffic was coming other way) knocking me off my bike. I got back on a cycled on me way, no-one batted an eyelid, not the pedestrians, the car coming the other way or the car that knocked me over.
Isn't that so desperately sad?


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 30, 2013)

interesting thing pointed out to me the other day - whenever cyclists are involved in RTIs, they are often referred to in the media as 'cyclists' yet drivers are referred to as 'cars', as in 'a cyclist was involved in a collision with a car' - never a driver.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 30, 2013)

jusali said:


> I had a bloke overtake me then immediately have to pull in (cos traffic was coming other way) knocking me off my bike. I got back on a cycled on me way, no-one batted an eyelid, not the pedestrians, the car coming the other way or the car that knocked me over.
> Isn't that so desperately sad?


 
were you angry? calm?


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Seriously? Can you not just let it go?


 
Why on earth would I let it go..
If someone didn't like the fact I was walking up the street, and decided to push me over, I wouldn't ignore them.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 30, 2013)

the whole 'keep calm and carry on' attitude subsequent to a near death experience seems almost pathological. what's wrong with you?


----------



## jusali (Jul 30, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> were you angry? calm?


A touch of anger flared but quickly dissipated in what the fuck is the point.......


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Why on earth would I let it go..
> If someone didn't like the fact I was walking up the street, and decided to push me over, I wouldn't ignore them.


You would hopefully let it go as you wouldn't want to escalate a situation which might end up with someone, probably yourself, injured or dead, or also possibly facing the prospect of losing your job and your liberty.
I can understand losing your rag in the circumstances (I briefly considered spitting in the van bloke's face the other day), but I find it mystifying that you are saying this in the cold sober calm light of day - that you WOULD behave in that way as if it would be the correct course of action, rather than a regrettable one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2013)

jusali said:


> A touch of anger flared but quickly dissipated in what the fuck is the point.......


That is, hopefully, the reaction that most people have.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> the whole 'keep calm and carry on' attitude subsequent to a near death experience seems almost pathological. what's wrong with you?


I think you have it the wrong way round. If it wasn't the normal reaction, there'd be a lot more road rage


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> You would hopefully let it go as you wouldn't want to escalate a situation which might end up with someone, probably yourself, injured or dead, or also possibly facing the prospect of losing your job and your liberty.
> I can understand losing your rag in the circumstances (I briefly considered spitting in the van bloke's face the other day), but I find it mystifying that you are saying this in the cold sober calm light of day - that you WOULD behave in that way as if it would be the correct course of action, rather than a regrettable one.


 

It's rare that I do it but on a couple of occasions I've followed then spoke to people who've cut me up.  I've been humble and polite.  The reason I've spoke to them is not to get even but to let them know what they did in the hope they'll be a bit more careful in future.  On both cases I think they genuinely didn't know they nearly run me over, or just didn't see me.  On these occasions the exchange went well.  I've even had an apology.  This has been the exception but it can be useful to talk to people.

The last occasion I was able to talk to someone after an encounter I managed to say the preprepared line "Now you can either be a coward and drive off or you can pull over and we can talk about this and learn something".  She drove off.  I felt better.  I'd pick and choose who I said that line to though!


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 30, 2013)

Think for a moment about the hundred plus cyclists and other vulnerable road users who didn't get an opportunity to react one way or another last year as a result of them being killed outright as a result of having to share poorly designed roads with shitty drivers.

lecture me on being nice to other road users when my life doesn't depend on the occasional misbehavior of people driving motorised vehicles.

I will continue to be angry until such time as something meaningful is done to stem the tide of preventable deaths on our roads, come to think of it, i strongly suggest everyone else on a bike or walking gets fucking angry too, angry at the seeming inability for TfL and by extension, the mayors office to do anything beyond pay lip service to the need for a definitive cycle safety strategy in london.

telling people to 'be nice' is a worthless diversion that can only make the situation worse.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2013)

I respectfully and nicely disagree


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I respectfully and nicely disagree


 
ha! ok you win.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 30, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> 'be nice'


Great as a personal code of conduct. Pretty useless as a means of enacting political change.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 30, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Great as a personal code of conduct. Pretty useless as a means of enacting political change.


 
hey! are you calling me nice?!

/phones lawyer


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Great as a personal code of conduct. Pretty useless as a means of enacting political change.


Very true


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 30, 2013)

The trouble is, the sort of 'respect' a lot of drivers expect cyclists to show is to 'get out of their bloody way' which means sit on the left at all times (door zone, pothole zone) and cower from them. It's even in the UKIP manifesto if you doubted such attitudes exist - requiring cyclists to walk on narrow roads to avoid impeding traffic (strangely, I normally find myself held up by cars rather than the other way around - how about not sitting half in the already pathetically narrow cycle lane when queing at lights?). Sometimes cycling facilities also are used to get cyclists out of the road as though they have no place there - the half-arsed 'shared pavement' solution (cf my post last week about my experience in Cornwall and drivers hooting and gesticulating towards the shared pavement even though I wasn't impeding them in any significant way).

On the way into work today I watched another cyclist going around a large roundabout on the far left, stopping at each arm and giving way to cars. It's that kind of meek, unassertive cycling that'll get them squashed. Take the lane, and in doing so give others confidence to do so, and also make drivers more aware that this is what cyclists do. I live in a city where cycling is at a pretty pathetic level, and almost feel like I have a bit of a duty to make motorists used to cyclists being in the road.

I'm not a super militant cyclist - sometimes I will let a car (or especially a bus) out at a junction in the same way I would if I was driving, or pull in a bit on narrower roads to let people past if I'm going slow with a heavy load - it's OK to be considerate to other road users - but my politeness or willingness to yield when I don't have to mustn't be taken for granted, which is the problem I have with that niceway code bollocks.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> You would hopefully let it go as you wouldn't want to escalate a situation which might end up with someone, probably yourself, injured or dead, or also possibly facing the prospect of losing your job and your liberty.
> I can understand losing your rag in the circumstances (I briefly considered spitting in the van bloke's face the other day), but I find it mystifying that you are saying this in the cold sober calm light of day - that you WOULD behave in that way as if it would be the correct course of action, rather than a regrettable one.


 
If someone is attacking me, I am going to do everything in my power to stop them. 
If in the street someone has a pop at me, I am going to hit them until they stop trying.
If on a road, I am going to do everything I can to them to stop them attacking further.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2013)

So, if someone has just tried to run you off the road, it's best to stay where you are and let them go about their business, not before taking their license plate of course.
Going after them to smash their vehicle up with a d lock is not advisable, is it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2013)

Also, situations in which we get angry with motorists are usually when the driver is totally unaware of what they have done and need to be made aware of it without antagonising them. 
Situations in which motorists deliberately try to hurt other road users are thankfully rare.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> So, if someone has just tried to run you off the road, it's best to stay where you are and let them go about their business, not before taking their license plate of course.
> Going after them to smash their vehicle up with a d lock is not advisable, is it?


 
Its not an all or nothing thing.
Sometimes they just drive off. Sometimes you find yourself being chased. Sometimes you find the car coming back for you. Sometimes the driver gets out. And like I said. If someone is attacking me, I will try to stop them.
Smashing someones wing-mirror , will, from my experience, either make them flee, or make them get out of their car. Either way they are no longer trying to kill me with a ton of metal.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2013)

How many times have you done this?


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 30, 2013)

once.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2013)

Even once, I don't think you guys realise quite how barmy/extreme that is. It is not normal behaviour!


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## joustmaster (Jul 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Even once, I don't think you guys realise quite how barmy/extreme that is. It is not normal behaviour!


 
If thats what you think. Fine.

Its fairly common though - to stop someone from doing you harm


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2013)

Smashing a wing mirror to defend yourself? Bollocks is it


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 31, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Smashing a wing mirror to defend yourself? Bollocks is it


 
Frighten someone off who trying to injure you..
Don't get me wrong, I have lashed out in revenge before, too. But thats not something i'm selling as useful thing


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 31, 2013)

Here is an example.. 
Last year I was on a quiet road, and a car purposely pulled alongside me and turned in to me. It was at a fairly slow speed, so I was only knocked half off my bike. The guy was going crackers at me, in his car. If I had set off, he would have chased me or passed me dangerously. If I had done nothing, he would have got out. Instead I walked round to his side and gave his door a shoeing, and threatened to damage his jaw bone. He seemed to realise that there was a real world outside his car, and quickly drove off.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Frighten someone off who trying to injure you..
> Don't get me wrong, I have lashed out in revenge before, too. But thats not something i'm selling as useful thing



It's quite a feat to get your bag off your back, open it, get your lock out, then smash it calulatedly on a mirror. Surely evasive action would be more effective?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Here is an example..
> Last year I was on a quiet road, and a car purposely pulled alongside me and turned in to me. It was at a fairly slow speed, so I was only knocked half off my bike. The guy was going crackers at me, in his car. If I had set off, he would have chased me or passed me dangerously. If I had done nothing, he would have got out. Instead I walked round to his side and gave his door a shoeing, and threatened to damage his jaw bone. He seemed to realise that there was a real world outside his car, and quickly drove off.


I'm stunned that this is liked by even one person! And a sensible one at that!


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 31, 2013)

you keep your dlock in a bag? what a pain in the arse.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 31, 2013)

when the zombie apocalypse kicks off, i do hope you're not on my team.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> you keep your dlock in a bag? what a pain in the arse.


Nowhere else to keep it! 
Just remembered that some people keep it on the frame. D'oh! Still, must be quite an effort to dislodge.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> when the zombie apocalypse kicks off, i do hope you're not on my team.


I find real violence disturbing and will go out of my way to avoid it. If that's cowardice, I'm proud to be a coward.
I find all this barely contained glee at the prospect of violence even more disturbing. I also find it rather dubious ie I am sceptical about people's stories about it. I doubt joustmaster would admit to a crime if he really did it.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 31, 2013)

Sorry to interrupt this debate with some of yer actual cycling but...

On the way back from Edinburgh.  Bloody hilly, hot, cold, rainy and sunny. We got alternately soaked and sunburned. Slept 2 hours till midnight then rode thru the night to get to Barnard Castle. Approx 550 miles completed now. A few riders with 1,000 yard stares!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2013)

Tomorrow is gonna be hot, a_chap - take care!


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 31, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Here is an example..
> Last year I was on a quiet road, and a car purposely pulled alongside me and turned in to me. It was at a fairly slow speed, so I was only knocked half off my bike. The guy was going crackers at me, in his car. If I had set off, he would have chased me or passed me dangerously. If I had done nothing, he would have got out. Instead I walked round to his side and gave his door a shoeing, and threatened to damage his jaw bone. He seemed to realise that there was a real world outside his car, and quickly drove off.


 
How did you know he wouldn't get out and beat the shit out of you after you kicked his car? Equally, how did you know he'd get out of the car if you did nothing?


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 31, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> How did you know he wouldn't get out and beat the shit out of you after you kicked his car? Equally, how did you know he'd get out of the car if you did nothing?


You can't easily get out out of a car if someone is stood by the door. And its clear if someone has lost the plot enough to be getting out, especially as he'd just driven me off the road.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 31, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Sorry to interrupt this debate with some of yer actual cycling but...
> 
> On the way back from Edinburgh. Bloody hilly, hot, cold, rainy and sunny. We got alternately soaked and sunburned. Slept 2 hours till midnight then rode thru the night to get to Barnard Castle. Approx 550 miles completed now. A few riders with 1,000 yard stares!


 
I cycled from London to Brighton on Sunday. I can still feel it in my legs a bit now. I can't even begin to think how you are feeling.. Congratulations on the massive effort.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 31, 2013)

Also jousty is fucking enormous which probably helped the driver think twice.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2013)

So it's ok to throw his weight around?


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 31, 2013)

Just to be clear, I'm not riding round looking to fight drivers who cross my path. Just that those on those occasions, less than once a year, when someone goes actually maliciously attacks me, I will go for them.

Which is interesting, as a pedestrian, its probably been about 8 years since I had to fight someone.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## joustmaster (Jul 31, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> So it's ok to throw his weight around?


 
Surely its ok to fight in defense? If you don't think that then I don't think we have any common ground for this discussion.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2013)

Sure, it's ok to fight in defence, but it is very rarely necessary. 
Where do you live where there are that many nutters that they attack you once a year or so?
And how many times have you had to defend yourself?
Maybe your size invites trouble as I've yet to have to defend myself against some nutter attacking me. <touch wood>


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 31, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Just to be clear, I'm not riding round looking to fight drivers who cross my path. Just that those on those occasions, less than once a year, when someone goes actually maliciously attacks me, I will go for them.
> 
> Which is interesting, as a pedestrian, its probably been about 8 years since I had to fight someone.


 
What a load of old shit. If you really feel you must fight other road users that often there's something serious wrong.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 31, 2013)

no one feels they 'must fight other road users' - get a fucking grip will you? self defense is an entirely justified recourse, and short of being at the scene described, you really have no business pontificating about how people should react in specific circumstances.


----------



## ChrisD (Jul 31, 2013)

http://nicewaycode.com/

(crap campaign imo)


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 31, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Also jousty is fucking enormous which probably helped the driver think twice.


I think that's how I get away with it - though yesterday's rat-running van driver who I forced to stop called me "fat" - which I am - though it doesn't show - and it's the third time a dodgy van driver has called me that over the past year.. an odd sort of thing to shout at a cyclist of all people.
Thankfully I've never found myself involved in actual violence.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 31, 2013)

oy vey.


----------



## jusali (Jul 31, 2013)

an eye for an eye, makes everyone blind........
For some reason there is a great animosity to cyclists in this country, kicking off at motorists is just gonna reinforce those attitudes. Unfortunately you get dickheads in all forms of transportation and cyclists can be just as bad as motorists.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 31, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Sure, it's ok to fight in defence, but it is very rarely necessary.
> Where do you live where there are that many nutters that they attack you once a year or so?
> And how many times have you had to defend yourself?
> Maybe your size invites trouble as I've yet to have to defend myself against some nutter attacking me. <touch wood>


 
Like you say, you are happy to let a driver attack you, then wait and hope they leave. Were as I will lash out back at them, in a hope of stopping them or driving them off. To make them leave or to make them get out of the one ton weapon, is my aim. 
Its a rare thing. Just a 2 or 3 times since I started cycling down here 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2013)

I can only reference my own experience, which is a van driver trying to run me off the road, which I had no defence from. I had no weapon to hand and I'm glad I didn't as someone would have got hurt, probably me.
I am not 'happy' letting anyone attack me!
As I said earlier in the thread, I was lucky enough to see sense, back down and let it go.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 31, 2013)

jusali said:


> an eye for an eye, makes everyone blind........
> For some reason there is a great animosity to cyclists in this country, kicking off at motorists is just gonna reinforce those attitudes. Unfortunately you get dickheads in all forms of transportation and cyclists can be just as bad as motorists.


 

bullshit. let me know when you successfully manage to use your bike as a weapon to bully and intimidate a car-bound road user and i'll eat my hat.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> bullshit. let me know when you successfully manage to use your bike as a weapon to bully and intimidate a car-bound road user and i'll eat my hat.


As you have asserted, it's possible if you have a d-lock


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 31, 2013)

no one is suggesting using a dlock to maim anyone. are you?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> no one is suggesting using a dlock to maim anyone. are you?


Just to intimidate them and smash up their car
Lol threatening behaviour


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 31, 2013)

oh fuck off will you.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 31, 2013)

I doubt we'll ever "teach" the bullies to respect us, but I always feel that it's good for cyclists to be seen by others to be standing up for themselves.
I got a broad smile from a bus passenger the other day when I was telling off the bus lane parkers.
I think there's more hope with the casually bad drivers - most of whom can be kept in check with an assertive road position and very clear indication of intent.
My suggestions for keeping things the right side of assault and criminal damage are as usual a camera and a loud horn.
(I had to give up on the dual air horns though - really unpleasantly loud - possibly harmful to my hearing - let alone theirs.)
Has anyone on here encountered the Traffic Droid in the flesh ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> oh fuck off will you.


You're the one advocating criminal behaviour. You don't like people pointing out that your attitude is extreme and not representative of most road users. You are part of the problem.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2013)

Someone ask gg what a traffic droid is as I think he is ignoring me


----------



## jusali (Jul 31, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> bullshit. let me know when you successfully manage to use your bike as a weapon to bully and intimidate a car-bound road user and i'll eat my hat.


 
You make it sound like some kinda war, which it aint. It's just everyday people trying to get from A to B. Getting violent about it just escalates the situation, we're all grown ups and physical abuse is a big no-no in our current society. The roads are dangerous places and cyclists are vunerable yet mistakes happen it's innevitable. How you react to that is with maturity and respect, this aint the fucking playground, we'se all adults and should react in an accordingly considerate and respectful way..... Hard, I know but someone's got to be the bigger man/woman....

http://road.cc/content/news/85728-g...ttack-which-motorist-hospitalised-row-cyclist
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...d-rage-attack-driver-opened-car-door-him.html
http://www.thisisplymouth.co.uk/Cyc...tory-16989517-detail/story.html#axzz2abtkNOUY
http://www.thisisnottingham.co.uk/P...tory-18470133-detail/story.html#axzz2O5YCc3Jr


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 31, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Someone ask gg what a traffic droid is as I think he is ignoring me


 
He is that guy off that BBC program about the war on british roads between cyclists and drivers. He was the guy with all the cameras on his bike who has a youtube channel and blog. I think he even had business cards with his site on them. Seems a bit crackers.


----------



## jusali (Jul 31, 2013)

What's a Traffic droid? OK just seen above^^^^^


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 31, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> You're the one advocating criminal behaviour. You don't like people pointing out that your attitude is extreme and not representative of most road users. You are part of the problem.


 
i have, and will continue to protect myself in whatever manner i deem necessary given the circumstances. I am not suggesting anyone else does the same. This is the second time i have pointed this out to you. I am suggesting that people get righteously fucking angry about a government that seems to treat people on bicycles and the injuries some of them suffer as insignificant, as evidenced by the utter lack of provision and money being wasted on facile horseshit like the campaign mentioned above. If you fail to realise that, then you are part of the problem.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> He is that guy off that BBC program about the war on british roads between cyclists and drivers. He was the guy with all the cameras on his bike who has a youtube channel and blog. I think he even had business cards with his site on them. Seems a bit crackers.


I remember a guy filming everyone who passed him too closely and screaming at them their license plate. IIRC he was in London and that sort of thing happens so many times a journey, I feared for his health as his heart won't be able to cope with being in that permanent fight or flight mode he seemed to be in


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i have, and will continue to protect myself in whatever manner i deem necessary given the circumstances. I am not suggesting anyone else does the same. This is the second time i have pointed this out to you. I am suggesting that people get righteously fucking angry about a government that seems to treat people on bicycles and the injuries some of them suffer as insignificant, as evidenced by the utter lack of provision and money being wasted on facile horseshit like the campaign mentioned above. If you fail to realise that, then you are part of the problem.


You keep mentioning the bigger picture, but I am talking about the way we behave as road users, not policy


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 31, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> You can't easily get out out of a car if someone is stood by the door. And its clear if someone has lost the plot enough to be getting out, especially as he'd just driven me off the road.


 

I think you in particular will appreciate this.  This happened to me over five years ago.  For what ever reason someone decided to pull in front of me, block my way on the single lane road ready to get out of the car and I assume shout some abuse.

I'm nearly 6'8" - and usually very sporty.  At the time I was doing weights and stacked.  Anyway I positioned myself near his door ready to look down on him as he crawled out of his car.  I'm a real softie and I'd be rubbish in a fight but I decided to use my stature to my advantage.  It worked a treat - looking up at me he went bright red, mumbled something and then sat back in his car.  I probably wished him a good day and then cycled slowly off in front of him.

I generally try to avoid confrontation but a foolhardy mix of adrenaline, pride and confidence can lead me to engage.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 31, 2013)

jusali said:


> You make it sound like some kinda war...


 
no one has suggested it's a 'war', if it was i think we all know who'd come off second best EVERY TIME - once again, you are making accusations with zero proof. You seem to be laboring under the misaprehension that there are those of us going out on the roads with the express purpose of picking fights with people in cars. that's fucking moronic and you are silly for presuming as much.

Suggesting reacting in a justifiably hostile manner as the result of a 'mistake' is another false accusation - as has been pointed out on numerous posts, being aggro was as a result of having a fucking car INTENTIONALLY DRIVEN AT YOU WITH THE EXPRESS PURPOSE OF CAUSING INJURY OR WORSE. So by all means - continue with your sanctimonious piety, all i ask is that you exercise the intellectual honesty to justify it without a load of half arsed straw man arguments.


----------



## jusali (Jul 31, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> no one has suggested it's a 'war', if it was i think we all know who'd come off second best EVERY TIME - once again, you are making accusations with zero proof. You seem to be laboring under the misaprehension that there are those of us going out on the roads with the express purpose of picking fights with people in cars. that's fucking moronic and you are silly for presuming as much.
> 
> Suggesting reacting in a justifiably hostile manner as the result of a 'mistake' is another false accusation - as has been pointed out on numerous posts, being aggro was as a result of having a fucking car INTENTIONALLY DRIVEN AT YOU WITH THE EXPRESS PURPOSE OF CAUSING INJURY OR WORSE. So by all means - continue with your sanctimonious piety, all i ask is that you exercise the intellectual honesty to justify it without a load of half arsed straw man arguments.


 
Wow you read a lot into my post as a personal attack  It wasn't, I had in mind my experience with that motorist posted earlier when I was writing that.
We're all on the same page here, just looking for different approaches is all.....


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 31, 2013)

not personal - just wrong.


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 31, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Sorry to interrupt this debate with some of yer actual cycling but...
> 
> On the way back from Edinburgh. Bloody hilly, hot, cold, rainy and sunny. We got alternately soaked and sunburned. Slept 2 hours till midnight then rode thru the night to get to Barnard Castle. Approx 550 miles completed now. A few riders with 1,000 yard stares!


 

That's excellent!

I enjoy cycle tours but I do them in a different style.  I cycled Lands Ends to John O'Groats last summer but at a much slower rate.  I went with my trusty steel flat handled touring bike, tent and cooking kit and covered around 80 miles a day, although I posted my tent and lots of kit home when I got to Scotland as the weight was doing my head in.

The mileage you are doing sounds bonkers!  Although with a sack wagon, light weight bike and a pack of people to cycle with I can just about imagine it.

Good luck with the rest of the ride.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 31, 2013)

anyone done any routes in and around the south of France? Looking to spend a 4 day weekend at most. Flatter the better.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 31, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Sorry to interrupt this debate with some of yer actual cycling but...
> 
> On the way back from Edinburgh. Bloody hilly, hot, cold, rainy and sunny. We got alternately soaked and sunburned. Slept 2 hours till midnight then rode thru the night to get to Barnard Castle. Approx 550 miles completed now. A few riders with 1,000 yard stares!


 
What is your estimated time of arrival at the finish?


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 31, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> Suggesting reacting in a justifiably hostile manner as the result of a 'mistake' is another false accusation - as has been pointed out on numerous posts, being aggro was as a result of having a fucking car INTENTIONALLY DRIVEN AT YOU WITH THE EXPRESS PURPOSE OF CAUSING INJURY OR WORSE. So by all means - continue with your sanctimonious piety, all i ask is that you exercise the intellectual honesty to justify it without a load of half arsed straw man arguments.


 
The INTENTIONALLY part almost never happens. Despite the feverish and paranoid fantasies of the cycling Begbies on this discussion.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 31, 2013)

that's right. we're all just making it up. you know of course, because... well you just do.

'almost never happens'

soooo it does?


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 31, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> The INTENTIONALLY part almost never happens. Despite the feverish and paranoid fantasies of the cycling Begbies on this discussion.


 
Shouting out of the window, honking the horn, then accidently accelerating at you, eh?


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 31, 2013)

The SINGLE incident in which the actions you are taking issue with were resorted to has been described in graphic detail in a number of posts, to suggest it was made up is a worthless contribution.


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 31, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> The INTENTIONALLY part almost never happens. Despite the feverish and paranoid fantasies of the cycling Begbies on this discussion.


 

I'm not paranoid - but I know they are out to get me!  

All too regularly I'm on the receiving end of people intentionally trying to scare me.  I assume it's drivers trying to 'teach me a lesson' for choosing to avoid shit cycle paths and having the audacity to cycle on the road.  It's still a very small minority of people that do it but it happens often enough.

Do you not experience this?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2013)

It has only happened to me once and this was on the hottest day of the year.
Where are you based? Maybe it's a regional thing


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 31, 2013)

As I pointed out to an otherwise experienced-looking cyclist yesterday (he was hugging the doorzone) - don't even trust a *parked* car.


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 31, 2013)

Oxfordshire - it doesn't happen that often though.  It happens often enough on a particular stretch of road for me to generally avoid the route.  The cycle path is really bad so I'd prefer to take a different route than use the cycle path.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2013)

That's a bugbear: when a car that slows down in front of you comes to an almost complete halt as it has spotted you as wants to let you go past before it turns left. You hang back and try to mime to let it go on front of you while you hang back, and the driver gets annoyed cos he thinks he is doing you a favour. How do you communicate that you'd rather hang back and let the car turn in front of you as no car can be trusted to not just lurch in front of you as you try to pass? You can't, so you leave the situation with mutual annoyance and frustration festering. It's hard to ride safely without irritating others occasionally!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 31, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> That's a bugbear: when a car that slows down in front of you comes to an almost complete halt as it has spotted you as wants to let you go past before it turns left. You hang back and try to mime to let it go on front of you while you hang back, and the driver gets annoyed cos he thinks he is doing you a favour. How do you communicate that you'd rather hang back and let the car turn in front of you as no car can be trusted to not just lurch in front of you as you try to pass? You can't, so you leave the situation with mutual annoyance and frustration festering. It's hard to ride safely without irritating others occasionally!


I know that feeling. "No, seriously! I'm being considerate! I know the last ten cyclists you encountered like this didn't give a shit, but I do!"


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 31, 2013)

I had a private hire pull out on me this morning - he saw me as well but just assumed he'd get away with it - had to pass him on the other side of the road after braking fairly harshly (not that I was even belting along or anything), followed by some shouting and arm waving.  Immediately after we're both pulled up at the lights (him in the left slip lane, me in the main carriageway about 5m to his right), me fixing him with my best withering stare for a good minute while he stared straight ahead pretending really hard that he wasn't noticing me. Found the reaction quite comical and ridiculous really, softened my anger a bit.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 31, 2013)

to be honest, my default reaction to most fuckwittery both on the bike and in my car is to blow kisses. riles the fuckers right up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2013)

I tend to yell, but not swear. Silly billy is a fave.
I once screamed 'I don't like you any more' to a driver who failed to signal and pulled out in front.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I know that feeling. "No, seriously! I'm being considerate! I know the last ten cyclists you encountered like this didn't give a shit, but I do!"


The niggling irritation you feel is related to that which you feel, as a pedestrian, usually, when a car stops to let you cross, but there is a massive lovely gap right behind them and you feel ungrateful and wish they hadn't bothered.


----------



## Winot (Jul 31, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> The niggling irritation you feel is related to that which you feel, as a pedestrian, usually, when a car stops to let you cross, but there is a massive lovely gap right behind them and you feel ungrateful and wish they hadn't bothered.



@SoVeryBritish


----------



## a_chap (Aug 2, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> What is your estimated time of arrival at the finish?



Have just finished London Edinburgh London at 1.07am so that's with  four hours to spare...

Today I managed to come down with heat stroke and appear to have knackered my right Achilles tendon. Both made the final three sections a bit harder than they should have been.  And I'm a bit tired - 6 hours sleep since Sunday.  ZZZzzz...


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 2, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Have just finished London Edinburgh London at 1.07am so that's with four hours to spare...
> 
> Today I managed to come down with heat stroke and appear to have knackered my right Achilles tendon. Both made the final three sections a bit harder than they should have been. And I'm a bit tired - 6 hours sleep since Sunday. ZZZzzz...


 
An amazing effort. Excellent stuff!

Although I am imagining you are just laid on the floor in the centre of london writing that post. refusing to move.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 2, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Have just finished London Edinburgh London at 1.07am so that's with four hours to spare...
> 
> Today I managed to come down with heat stroke and appear to have knackered my right Achilles tendon. Both made the final three sections a bit harder than they should have been. And I'm a bit tired - 6 hours sleep since Sunday. ZZZzzz...


 

Such an achievement...chap-eau!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 2, 2013)

I think we need a separate thread for cycling feats we can't even begin to comprehend !


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 2, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Have just finished London Edinburgh London at 1.07am so that's with  four hours to spare...
> 
> Today I managed to come down with heat stroke and appear to have knackered my right Achilles tendon. Both made the final three sections a bit harder than they should have been.  And I'm a bit tired - 6 hours sleep since Sunday.  ZZZzzz...


That's amazing. Well done!
Though I personally think that is an unreasonable distance for a commute. Your bosses must be right slavedrivers!


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> That's amazing. Well done!
> Though I personally think that is an unreasonable distance for a commute. Your bosses must be right slavedrivers!


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 2, 2013)

This guy has quite a good blog thing about the shortcomings of the 'nice way code'

http://t.co/s8lAK3ZrvD

I had quite a serious 'near hit' this morning - someone moving over to the left to pass inside another car waiting to turn right, without bothering to notice I was on the left side of them - perilously close to squashing me against some railings on my left, but caught sight of me just in time, maybe 20cm gap between me and their wing, running at about 15mph. 

I have people pull out on me pretty much daily, and they always tend to be situations where I have to brake hard or swerve, but at least with those it's just infuriating and in most cases I've already anticipated the scenario and aren't in any serious danger, but in this case I knew there was nothing I could do about it, which was a bit more frightening, just watching them get closer and knowing they hadn't seen me and probably weren't going to stop.


----------



## T & P (Aug 2, 2013)

If camera footage was sufficient to successfully prosecute or at least caution offending drivers, it'd be worth for all of us to start wearing them, just like Russian drivers do on their cars. But I wouldn't bet on the fuzz here being in the least interested in acting upon footage of a driver acting like a dick- not unless serious injury had occurred anyway.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> This guy has quite a good blog thing about the shortcomings of the 'nice way code'
> 
> http://t.co/s8lAK3ZrvD
> .


I don't wish to make out that that is acceptable behaviour as we all know that you are supposed to give as much room as you would a car, but i am surprised that a pass like that is seen as an egregious one and worthy of such outrage. This happens almost everytime I get passed on the roads I use. It's a normal pass. Not that it is right!


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 3, 2013)

I think with close passes it's a case that they often feel worse than they look on camera, so the danger doesn't really come across so well - I think in the case shown the speed made it worse, it's the blast of air which is uncomfortable and can throw you off course. The bigger/faster and less aerodynamic the vehicle, the worse it feels. I know the other week when I had two HSS hire transit pick-ups pass me uncomfortably close within about 5mins of each other on a 70mph road that it was in part the size and extra drag that made it feel worse.

I think you need a camera mounted on the edge of the handlebars to get a better perspective on passes.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 3, 2013)

I've had a bit of a sleep (12 hours!) and I'm sort-of functioning again.

Tell me. Is it worth me I wading back through the umpteen message argument above?

Is it raining?


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 5, 2013)

managed to lose my bike lock whilst drinking in a park last weekend. Anyone had any experience with Evans Cycles price matching?

would rather pick up a new one in-store, more so if i can get it for this price


----------



## Onket (Aug 5, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> managed to lose my bike lock whilst drinking in a park last weekend.


 
Lose your grip as you you were swinging it at someone's head?


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 5, 2013)

mais oui.

that kid threw that frisbee FAR too close to be considered safe.

showed her.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 5, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> managed to lose my bike lock whilst drinking in a park last weekend. Anyone had any experience with Evans Cycles price matching?
> 
> would rather pick up a new one in-store, more so if i can get it for this price


 
I am not sure if they will match that price, as its only if you buy a few things and spend over a certain amount.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 5, 2013)

^ good point well made. still, worth a crack, i'll try a few stores, may get lucky in one of 'em.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 5, 2013)

My tire delaminated. That was fun.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 5, 2013)

That's rather bad luck - what make was it ?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 5, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> That's rather bad luck - what make was it ?


 
You know what, I can't remember. They're in the bin at Brixton Cycles right now if anyone wants to check 
tbf, they were at the end of their useful life anyway, but I wasn't expecting such a rapid end!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 5, 2013)

My commute would have been uneventful were it not for this arsehole trying to tailgate me down a hill I would normally enjoy hitting 30MPH on - so I was forced to slow to a crawl...



.. I almost caught him up afterwards to tailgate him back ...


----------



## Onket (Aug 5, 2013)

Crispy said:


> You know what, I can't remember. They're in the bin at Brixton Cycles right now if anyone wants to check
> tbf, they were at the end of their useful life anyway, but I wasn't expecting such a rapid end!


 
Did you come off?


----------



## Onket (Aug 5, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> My commute would have been uneventful were it not for this arsehole trying to tailgate me down a hill I would normally enjoy hitting 30MPH on - so I was forced to slow to a crawl...
> 
> View attachment 38609
> 
> .. I almost caught him up afterwards to tailgate him back ...


 
Part of the problem.

Again.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 5, 2013)

Onket said:


> Did you come off?


No. I was braking at the time, but on a side street and not going fast. It was just chance that piece of tire was in contact with the road at that time. Could have been much worse.


----------



## Onket (Aug 5, 2013)

Crispy said:


> No. I was braking at the time, but on a side street and not going fast. It was just chance that piece of tire was in contact with the road at that time. Could have been much worse.


 
Glad to hear.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 5, 2013)

my lock has been found!

praise jesus and all his little lizard friends!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 5, 2013)

Cycling home is going to be squelchy.
The clouds have just opened and I have no leggings.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 5, 2013)

Today's commute was the first bike ride since LEL. Realised my Achillies tendon deffinitely has not recovered yet. Rode virtually one legged and VERY slowly


----------



## Geri (Aug 5, 2013)

I got rained on but it was far too hot to put a coat on. By the time I reached my front door it was bright sunshine! I did have to walk around Tesco with a wet streak all up the back of my shorts. Might think about some mudguards.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2013)

I find it's best to wear as little as possible in warm rainy weather. Let your flesh get wet, rather than clothes


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 5, 2013)

Another fatality this morning at Archway apparently. HGV involved again. Shit news.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 5, 2013)

That's another terribly designed junction, if it's at the tube station


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 5, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> managed to lose my bike lock whilst drinking in a park last weekend. Anyone had any experience with Evans Cycles price matching?
> 
> would rather pick up a new one in-store, more so if i can get it for this price



They've price matched everything I've ever thrown at them. Normally about half the price on Wiggle or CRC.


----------



## Geri (Aug 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I find it's best to wear as little as possible in warm rainy weather. Let your flesh get wet, rather than clothes


 
Good idea. Maybe I should buy a bikini.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2013)

A thong is all you need


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Another fatality this morning at Archway apparently. HGV involved again. Shit news.


And a non-fatal but serious encounter with a bus on Dog Kennel Hill in East Dulwich


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 5, 2013)

David Hembrow - the Dutch Cycling guru posted this video the other day :-





> "Klaus sent this to me together with a comment "England is a COMPLETE DISASTER as far as Cycling is concerned. This video confirms it all too clearly"


 
It's just wrong.

Not just the cycling angle - but the whole thing.

I don't know how you guys do it.
I feel so lucky that I don't have to mix it with that industrial scale throughput of steel and rubber.
Bristol feels like a market town in comparison.

Blue fucking paint Boris.
They should make him ride all of it - and not on a Sunday when the cars have been kicked off.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2013)

They should never have bothered with that blue paint.
I may be wrong, but I don't like riding on it as it seems to have less grip than tarmac.
We need to stay on the roads and work out some way to accommodate ALL traffic.
We can't have it like they do on the continent. There's no room.
They are spending shitloads on a new and totally pointless cycle superhighway from New Cross to Camberwell. The road isn't really wide enough for a cycle lane all the way. It's gonna cause more delays and more resentment from motorists


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Aug 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> but I don't like riding on it as it seems to have less grip than tarmac.


 

It has less grip than tarmac. Its grippy paint, but it is still paint. If you want blue and grip you have to make blue tarmac.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 7, 2013)

Feeling low generally at the moment - and it doesn't help to see other people cycling insane distances - even Boris managed 100 miles - anyone know what his time was ?

EDIT - 8 hours apparently - it would have taken me 10 - though I've never cycled more than 70 miles in a day ..

I've been pushing it a bit recently with cold muscles and haven't been getting out for long rides, so my elderly back is tying itself in knots at the moment trying to channel my core strength when sprinting - I clearly need to find pleasure in disco dancing again ... or start bench pressing ... or find some sports massage - such a shame all those places just down the road from me offer the wrong sort. 

I met another 50-something once who managed to become a sports science test subject - and told me I should start eating red meat. 

My imitation Brooks saddle seems as rigid as when I first fitted it, so it may be proving that it's me adjusting to it - rather than the other way around. The Brooks was like a hammock in comparison.
Brooks have offered to repair it for £30 once they're back from their summer shut-down, but I'm still very tempted to buy a rivet setter and do it myself - the problem being I don't have a proper workbench and vice - but it would be "empowering" and I end up with a B17 "special" with copper rivets - well almost - as I'd be buying a standard frame with black paint rather than plating.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2013)

Another cyclist hit on Bethal Green Road. Looked bad, but alive at least. Saw someone get killed very near there a few years ago. Lots of sidestreets that drivers don't check properly. Road is very narrow too and drivers still think it's fine for them to overtake cyclists.
Eta: think they might be dead actually. Ambulance isn't going anywhere. 

Eta again:
Not dead
http://www.eastlondonadvertiser.co....collision_with_car_in_bethnal_green_1_2323120


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 7, 2013)

again - 'cyclists hits car' and not 'driver hits cyclists'

why not report on what make of bike the victim was riding?

fucking bollocks

/edited - ah ok. it was a 'boris bike'
//the only commenter on that 'article' wants a fucking shoeing as well


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 8, 2013)

The new Garmin Vector power meter pedals look interesting. It would be much cheaper to use these with a regular Dura Ace crank than go the SRM/Dura Ace route. I might get a set of Look pedals just to see if I can get make the change from SPD-SL cleats.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/garmin-vector-power-meter-pedals-available-now

I've always wanted pedals with USB upgradable firmware.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 8, 2013)

What the what


----------



## Onket (Aug 8, 2013)

They look like a bargain.


----------



## Geri (Aug 8, 2013)

A lot of people were going to the mosque, so there quite a few people along my route - normally it's deserted at 7.30 in the morning.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 8, 2013)

muslim christmas, innit.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 8, 2013)

Check out the cunt at 8:06 :-



Roger Lawson - Alliance of British Drivers.

I wonder if he lives in a suiotable place for a special Critical Mass demo.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 8, 2013)

Geri said:


> A lot of people were going to the mosque, so there quite a few people along my route - normally it's deserted at 7.30 in the morning.


 
I wondered why it was so busy on Fishponds Road during the school holidays.


----------



## Private Storm (Aug 8, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Check out the cunt at 8:06 :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Holy fuck, what an absolute cunt that doddery piss-stain is. Just imagine if everyone did as he suggested and swapped bike journeys for car journeys - the traffic would be FAR worse for all concerned. What a moronic bellend.


----------



## T & P (Aug 8, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> The new Garmin Vector power meter pedals look interesting. It would be much cheaper to use these with a regular Dura Ace crank than go the SRM/Dura Ace route. I might get a set of Look pedals just to see if I can get make the change from SPD-SL cleats.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/garmin-vector-power-meter-pedals-available-now
> 
> I've always wanted pedals with USB upgradable firmware.


Sorry for the dumb question, but what are they actually for?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 8, 2013)

Private Storm said:


> Holy fuck, what an absolute cunt that doddery piss-stain is. Just imagine if everyone did as he suggested and swapped bike journeys for car journeys - the traffic would be FAR worse for all concerned. What a moronic bellend.


 
There is speculation abroad that he was deliberately chosen to make even the most ardent Clarksonites cringe.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 8, 2013)

T & P said:


> Sorry for the dumb question, but what are they actually for?


Doesn't every cyclist need i-pedals ?


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 8, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> There is speculation abroad that he was deliberately chosen to make even the most ardent Clarksonites cringe.


 
Someone on Twitter challenged the Newsnight presenter about why they had them on (pointing out they were the 'motoring equivalent of the BNP') and the response was that the 'BBC has a duty to present a diverse range of opinions'. For fuck's fucking sake, BBC.

I look forward to the day when 'thought for the day' is done by a Pastafarian then.

*sighs*


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 8, 2013)

T & P said:


> Sorry for the dumb question, but what are they actually for?


 
Measuring and recording power output. Previously this is either done by iPhone app/cycle computer via GPS which isn't that accurate or by wildly expensive crank/bottom bracket based power meters.


----------



## Geri (Aug 8, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I wondered why it was so busy on Fishponds Road during the school holidays.


 
Yeah, it's Eid.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 8, 2013)

No, Johnson, it's not about 'culture' or 'mentality', it's about INFRASTRUCTURE. but i guess those first two don't make as much of a dent in your budget, do they?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> Measuring and recording power output. Previously this is either done by iPhone app/cycle computer via GPS which isn't that accurate or by wildly expensive crank/bottom bracket based power meters.


Why would you want to measure and record power output?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> No, Johnson, it's not about 'culture' or 'mentality', it's about INFRASTRUCTURE. but i guess those first two don't make as much of a dent in your budget, do they?


He rides a bike you know. He thinks that's enough


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Why would you want to measure and record power output?


 
For post _sportif_ discussion in the coffee shop.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't even understand what you mean by power output? How hard you have cycled? why is that important that you need dear pedals?


----------



## plurker (Aug 8, 2013)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> It has less grip than tarmac. Its grippy paint, but it is still paint. If you want blue and grip you have to make blue tarmac.


 

Yep, this. It's less grippy and way more slippery in the wet as rain can't dissipate between cracks, so you get more surface water; I very rarely use the blue on CS7, I'll be the one riding primary in the bus lane thanks.

Last night and today were revelatory for my riding. I decided to ride in one lower gear than usual, so with a higher cadence, and broke 12 segment PBs on two commutes.
I'm still KOM on one short section, having a nice little battle with the guy who'd held it for ages at 1.12, then I took it to 1.05, he to 1.04 etc, knocking it down a second at a time. We're both now on 0.59s...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 8, 2013)

Is Strava automatic and simply registers any segments you pass through ?
Mind you the only way I would get ranked would be by setting up some segments of my own ...


----------



## plurker (Aug 8, 2013)

Users set up their own segments, then anyone riding thru them has their time registered. You'd be surprised, I bet a lot of your route is on there.


----------



## steeeve (Aug 8, 2013)

first day trying the road bike commuting today, normally on a plug. much faster but didn't feel half as safe due to lack of stopping power


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 8, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Mind you the only way I would get ranked would be by setting up some segments of my own ...


 
Nobody has taken on my segment yet. I'm disappointed.

http://www.strava.com/segments/4882052


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 8, 2013)

Amazingly there only seems to be one segment coming up for me - Bristol Railway path, Easton to the city end - where an unfortunate female cyclist got knocked off by a hit and run the other week and broke her collarbone.

It explains a lot about what I witness on the path every day during the rush hour - clearly some of the riders are actual club members judging by how fast and close they ride.

To be averaging 20 MPH-plus at that point is nothing about fitness and more about extreme idiocy.

http://www.strava.com/segments/2316346

It's bonkers - there are loads more sensible places to ride fast.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 8, 2013)

> Bristol Bath Railway Path.
> 
> This segment is ineligible for a segment goal because it has been marked as hazardous by another user.


 
I wonder why that last segment is allowed ...

methinks I may try and get it banned.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 8, 2013)

When I rode the Bristol-Bath path someone had reported all the Strava segments as 'unsafe' so they don't show up on leaderboards (i.e. you can't compare your time with anyone else). That's supposed to be for discouraging racing on dangerous roads etc., not shared paths with a good surface, plenty of width for overtaking and no cars! I think someone has a bit of beef with people going faster than them, or with bikes in general.

It's actually handy for comparing your own times against previous days, noting where you've got faster or not.  Comparing against other people's speeds gives you an idea of what is possible. It's definitely driven me to faster times over the last few months that I've been using it, and it's also nice targeting different sections of your ride for a speed burst every now and then (this is often dependant on wind strength and direction, if you know it's going to help then it's an incentive to go for the KOM or your best time).

Since I'm without my fast bike for most of this month I'm watching my KOMs dwindelling - now down to 5, of which three are ones I created myself that don't have many riders on them.


----------



## plurker (Aug 8, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> methinks I may try and get it banned.


 

kneejerk!

As above, you ca';t just 'ban' a segment - if there's no leaderboard data then ppl can only ride against themselves. which they'll do whether using Strava or a wristwatch.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 8, 2013)

New... from Strava...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 8, 2013)

W


Dogsauce said:


> When I rode the Bristol-Bath path someone had reported all the Strava segments as 'unsafe' so they don't show up on leaderboards (i.e. you can't compare your time with anyone else). That's supposed to be for discouraging racing on dangerous roads etc., not shared paths with a good surface, plenty of width for overtaking and no cars! I think someone has a bit of beef with people going faster than them, or with bikes in general.


 
There are parts of it I ride fast at certain times, but there are some proper idiots on it these days.






That's 3 similar incidents there - luckily the other oncoming riders managed to leave the path without hitting me.

I was driven to swearing at this point again this morning.
Video on youtube if anyone's interested.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 8, 2013)

It seems people have uploaded the railway path several times under slightly different names - this particular segment referenced a place I'd never heard of despite living within a couple of miles of it for nearly 30 years.

Am I missing something or are the actual times when they recorded their segments not listed for privacy reasons ?


----------



## Onket (Aug 8, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Video on youtube if anyone's interested.


 
I don't think anyone is.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 8, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> It seems people have uploaded the railway path several times under slightly different names - this particular segment referenced a place I'd never heard of despite living within a couple of miles of it for nearly 30 years.


 
Because people create segments themselves, you'll often get duplicates, particularly on paths with many entrance points where people will want to record the bit they ride for themselves.  With the railway path because someone has been systematically reporting segments then people keep making new ones to replace the 'banned' ones to see how they compare (there was one 'live' one when I rode it, covering most of the descent into St Philips). 

You can also make private segments that don't show up, but not sure if they compare everyone's time (I set one up for the first half of my work run to track that and compare with overall times for the journey, made it private as nobody else will ride it & it'd just clutter up the segment explore for others).


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 9, 2013)

plurker said:


> kneejerk!
> 
> As above, you ca';t just 'ban' a segment - if there's no leaderboard data then ppl can only ride against themselves. which they'll do whether using Strava or a wristwatch.


 
People will push harder to beat someone else's time than their own though. Having said that, trying to get a segment 'banned' is still the work of an authoritarian busybody.

Strava do need to deconflict overlapping segments though but I'm not sure how.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 9, 2013)

Someone has beaten me to it. So it's not just me who objected.

I'll record it myself and upload a video to show how ridiculous it was.
I only wish I'd done a screen-grab of the ridiculous speeds.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 9, 2013)

Well my first ride using Strava was a flop.
The WIFI wasn't available at work so it crashed and lost the ride data.
With Runkeeper you can store data locally and upload when you can.
I'll see if it works any better on the way home since my WIFI is always on these days.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 9, 2013)

What are you using to track?  The iPhone app keeps hold of the data even if the battery dies, if uploading is interupted it'll keep it and then try again when it gets a connection.  I think some of the other systems save it to SD card, so it's pretty hard to lose.

I was looking like being close to getting a sub-30 minute commute time on the Pashley this morning having tried a new route, and really pushed it on the last long climb, before getting fucked over by the queue at some roadworks (where nobody was leaving space to pass) and an unusually long time to get out on the final big roundabout. Think it was about 31:45 in the end. Borderline furious!  That's how it goes though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 9, 2013)

It's an Orange Monte Carlo (ZTE Skate) - somewhat short of storage.

Actually I think I'm OK.
I forced a full shut-down and it allowed me to save the ride when I fired it back up.


----------



## Onket (Aug 9, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Well my first ride using Strava was a flop.
> The WIFI wasn't available at work so it crashed and lost the ride data.
> With Runkeeper you can store data locally and upload when you can.
> I'll see if it works any better on the way home since my WIFI is always on these days.


 
This was pretty much my experience too, so I just gave up using it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm 205th in the rankings for my morning hill.

http://www.strava.com/segments/1601682


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 9, 2013)

can we start a strava thread? somewhere over there?

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 9, 2013)

How about a "How crap am I on Strava ?" thread ? 

I'm only using it from a policing point of view - I'm somewhat worried that my whole route is visible to someone not logged-in.

EDIT :-

I've now found the security features.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 9, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm 205th in the rankings for my morning hill.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/segments/1601682


 
Some nice power figures at the top of that leaderboard! 535W!

Miles per hour just looks so wrong when related to cycling.


----------



## Mrak (Aug 9, 2013)

Chevrons? *squints*


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2013)

I dl'd Strava. Think I prefer Cyclemeter. Strava looks way too geeky for me. Cycling should be fun above all and all these stats suck the fun out of it (for me)


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 9, 2013)

At my performance level I would rather not know how everyone else is doing. 
But I really think they need to block certain shared spaces from being competitive against others and other ones during the rush hour.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm not interested in other people's times. I only want to beat my own. I agree that it could encourage reckless behaviour but hey ho, what are you going to do?


----------



## Mrak (Aug 9, 2013)

Not TT on your commute?


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 9, 2013)

Do u even aero?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2013)

Mrak said:


> Not TT on your commute?


Pardon?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> Do u even aero?


What's that?


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 9, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What's that?


 
the future.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 9, 2013)

Aero bars on what appears to be a folder


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Aero bars on what appears to be a folder







?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 9, 2013)

So are all the Strava segments uphill ?


----------



## Mrak (Aug 9, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> Do u even aero?


 
Whoa - you've done a lot more work than just replace the drive train!


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 9, 2013)

I saw a guy commuting on a Cervelo P3 (with plastic BMX pedals) dressed like he was going to work in a bank.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2013)

What are the pads and the fishing net for?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 9, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> ?


Google it yourself


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2013)

I have, in still curious about those other attachments though


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 9, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> So are all the Strava segments uphill ?


 
No. You get CR not KoM (or QoM) for flat ones.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 9, 2013)

I suppose in an urban environment, uphill ones are going to be more practical ...


----------



## plurker (Aug 9, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> No. You get CR not KoM (or QoM) for flat ones.


 
Voice of experience?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 9, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> No. You get CR not KoM (or QoM) for flat ones.


 
What's going on here then :- ?

http://www.strava.com/segments/4257943


> *Set a Goal for this Segment*
> 
> This segment is ineligible for a segment goal because it has an average downhill grade of less than -0.25%.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 9, 2013)

Strava really hates my phone.
It crashed again so I've moved it to off the SD card and uninstalled yet another app.
Mind you I foolishly answered a cold call from my old electricity supplier yesterday and had to make *them* hang up to get back control of my phone. 
And it really ate my batteries.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Aug 9, 2013)

All this talk of Strava on commutes - sounds a lot like Cat 6 racing to me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2013)

It seems an utterly pointless activity really.
All you need is a stopwatch


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 10, 2013)

I reckon we might have a "Lance Armstrong" candidate on one segment I found I ride through on the way home :-

36.7mi/h - 708W - 1:09

29.5mi/h - 307W - 1:26
29.1mi/h - 316W - 1:27
28.8mi/h - ------- - 1:28
28.5mi/h - 339W - 1:29

http://www.strava.com/segments/3809931


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 10, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I reckon we might have a "Lance Armstrong" candidate on one segment I found I ride through on the way home :-
> 
> 36.7mi/h - 708W - 1:09
> 
> ...


 
If he weighs 100kg that output would make him a word class track sprinter so he was probably doing it in a car for the lolz.


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 10, 2013)

I just started a new job in bath this week and am suffering from the new commute.  I live in south bristol and have to do the first half on the A4, which really doesn't feel safe - at least it won't be in the winter.  I'm knackered today. 

Blew my tube on Thursday coming down a very steep hill to the river Avon trail.  Swapped tubes and reinflated with my co2 pump from the saddle bag.  Over inflated.  Blew second tube after 200m. No real pump to use to make a repair with a kit.  Walked 4.5 miles home in cycling shoes.  Missed bathing the kids and they were asleep when I got in.  A bad commute.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 10, 2013)

kropotkin said:


> I just started a new job in bath this week and am suffering from the new commute. I live in south bristol and have to do the first half on the A4, which really doesn't feel safe - at least it won't be in the winter.


 
Too much further to use the railway path ?

http://www.cyclestreets.net/journey/37628563/

That's a challenging Sunday ride for most people.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 10, 2013)

kropotkin said:


> Blew my tube on Thursday coming down a very steep hill to the river Avon trail.  Swapped tubes and reinflated with my co2 pump from the saddle bag.  Over inflated.  Blew second tube after 200m. No real pump to use to make a repair with a kit.  Walked 4.5 miles home in cycling shoes.  Missed bathing the kids and they were asleep when I got in.  A bad commute.



That sounds crappy, hope it's not a discouragement. We all get days like that occasionally, I had a blow out (probably down to overinflation) on a weekend ride about a month ago, I had to clack for four miles along country roads to a bike shop for a new inner tube, on one of the hottest days of the year, with a big swarm of bitey insects in pursuit of me most of the way. I'd got complacent with my good tyres and just had a lightweight puncture kit, no spare tube. No matter what you prepare for you'll get caught out very occasionally.

Having learnt my lesson and having added an inner to my kit for my cycle tour a week later I then broke an axle. Shit happens.

For a long time I kept a spare bike in the shed at work as a contingency in case my tyre went down during the day or I suffered some other issue that I couldn't fix/couldn't be arsed fixing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 10, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> For a long time I kept a spare bike in the shed at work


----------



## a_chap (Aug 10, 2013)

For along time I carried a spare tyre, spare inner tubes, puncture repair kit, tyre boot, pump & a CO2 inflator.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 10, 2013)

I was on a group ride a couple of years back and someone turned up - and got 15 miles along the way - with a threadbare 700x28 tyre that popped when someone else fixed an inevitable puncture.
I was amazed when someone produced a folded tyre ...skinny bikes and non-standard size wheels ..

My chunky hybrid tyre must have gone for a hundred miles before I noticed the great gash in it - I noticed it when something sharp poked in and got the inner tube.

Spotted elsewhere :-



http://anerleybc.org/a-thorny-problem-and-winter-woes/


----------



## stavros (Aug 11, 2013)

A good ride with steady hill near the end which I timetrialed, just for kicks. I was going a bit slower before that in preparation and got overtaken by a couple of MAMILs, the second of whom I think said to me "Keep going" as he passed me, which I thought was a bit patronising, although I didn't say anything. I just kept going at my steady warm-up speed and seemed to keep them pegged at about 10-15 seconds, catching up a bit on the hills before they took a different turning to me. I could've possibly retaken them with a sneer, but as I said I was saving myself a bit.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 11, 2013)

Got out for a 25 mile ride - fairly relaxed trundle down the railway path to Bath, a bit of a sit down and my usual gradually accelerating ride back home.

I harvested a lot of interesting Strava segments and mused on why anyone would think it's OK to cycle the whole length of the path at 30MPH-plus - except perhaps at an ungodly hour. I won't be keeping it on my phone much longer - I far prefer runkeeper - but my back of envelope calculation is that if I lost 5 stone, I could probably increase my speed by 5MPH at the same level of effort.

I was left wanting more - as in getting out into the country proper and tackling some proper hills - but I don't have the heart at the moment.
The new saddle was getting a bit uncomfortable at the front as I got near to home.


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 11, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> That sounds crappy, hope it's not a discouragement. We all get days like that occasionally, I had a blow out (probably down to overinflation) on a weekend ride about a month ago, I had to clack for four miles along country roads to a bike shop for a new inner tube, on one of the hottest days of the year, with a big swarm of bitey insects in pursuit of me most of the way. I'd got complacent with my good tyres and just had a lightweight puncture kit, no spare tube. No matter what you prepare for you'll get caught out very occasionally.
> 
> Having learnt my lesson and having added an inner to my kit for my cycle tour a week later I then broke an axle. Shit happens.
> 
> For a long time I kept a spare bike in the shed at work as a contingency in case my tyre went down during the day or I suffered some other issue that I couldn't fix/couldn't be arsed fixing.


Yeah, it hasn't put me off. It has taught me to carry a pump though! I always have a spare tube in my saddle bag luckily..


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 12, 2013)

I just created a new Strava segment at one of the hairiest parts of the Bristol to Bath railway path.

http://app.strava.com/segments/5091141

Of course there's no way of knowing what time of day it was that these people shot around a blind bend at 25MPH ...

Doubtless someone will close it down soon ...


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm only *759th / 2033* on that segment, a pathetic 17.9mph.  It must have been a slow patch on my ride, I did most of the last third at about 20, had a road bike on my tail most of the way.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 12, 2013)

There's someone who got around there at speed on 9 watts - must have set his bodyweight to zero or something ...


----------



## Onket (Aug 12, 2013)

Perfectly happy for people to post dull Strava info on a thread specifically for that.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 12, 2013)

I assume you haven't twigged why I created the segment ?
I'm usually copping a load of flak by now...


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 12, 2013)

My wattage was 247 average this morning, peaking at 871. I've no idea what this means, other than my bike is heavy.

(It'll actually be a bit lower as I didn't have the tray on the front which probably adds about a kilo to the weight).

One of the good things about Strava is seeing the routes other people take and adjusting your commute to try their way.  There's another guy who works up on the same business park as me that I've befriended on Strava (frequently swapping kudos and comments, chasing each other on segments, grumbling about the weather etc - even though we've never met).  He comes up the main road rather than the back route, so I thought I'd give that a go last week, and it knocks off about a kilometer even though there's more climbing involved. This has helped me shave off another few minutes, partly because there's less pissing about getting through cycle barriers and so on - and I've enjoyed motoring up the hills even if I nearly lost my breakfast at the summit today!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> There's someone who got around there at speed on 9 watts - must have set his bodyweight to zero or something ...


Who gives a shit?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 12, 2013)

Clearly not you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2013)

It is beyond me why you would care about other rider's times. Certainly not for this thread as it is about YOUR commute


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 12, 2013)

You haven't twigged yet ?
(If you had, you would be laying into me by now)


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 12, 2013)

There's a totally duff segment here :-

http://app.strava.com/segments/3443261

It would be more like mount Snowdon than an ordinary railway.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 12, 2013)

Strava.
Yawn.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 12, 2013)

and miss out on the herculean achievements of these elite athletes at the height of their vitality and prowess? NO SIR!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 12, 2013)

My experiment with it is very nearly over - now I have a trace of the whole path so can set up trap segments at will.

What it has done for me is motivate me to lose that weight. I'm putting out some reasonable amounts of power and other people are going a lot faster with the same sorts of values.
But what I want my fitness for is hills and distance.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 12, 2013)

I would also like this strava stuff on its own thread


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 12, 2013)

You still don't get it do you ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> You still don't get it do you ?


Clearly not.
Explain o wise one


----------



## weepiper (Aug 12, 2013)

I presume he's going to report them for speeding on a shared path or something.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2013)

weepiper said:


> I presume he's going to report them for speeding on a shared path or something.


Another victim of this curtain-twitching big society


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 12, 2013)

I have no such illusions, I may just give the traps more meaningful names in future.
That's a terrifying number of riders taking the piss at a point on the path that's actually found itself mentioned in the local rag.
But someone on the local cycling campaign forum pointed out that a lot of these people look like they're using their real names.

And I've had 3 or four close shaves there myself coming from the opposite direction as close to the hedge as possible - we're talking about teeth-shattering impact speeds.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2013)

You, sir, are a self-righteous busybody.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> You, sir, are a self-righteous busybody.


You would probably fit right in somewhere like China.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 12, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I have no such illusions, I may just give the traps more meaningful names in future.
> That's a terrifying number of riders taking the piss at a point on the path that's actually found itself mentioned in the local rag.
> But someone on the local cycling campaign forum pointed out that a lot of these people look like they're using their real names.
> 
> And I've had 3 or four close shaves there myself coming from the opposite direction as close to the hedge as possible - we're talking about teeth-shattering impact speeds.


 

Tbh I avoid shared paths like the plague. I'd rather take my chances with the cars and trucks.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> You would probably fit right in somewhere like China.


I doubt it. I'm six foot and ginger.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Tbh I avoid shared paths like the plague. I'd rather take my chances with the cars and trucks.


Aye - much more fun to ride.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 12, 2013)

I made an ironic video yesterday - of me sending a message to Sustrans via one of their chuggers ..
The local guy (Jon Usher) is an annoying trendy, but he's very nearly right.

http://www.bristol247.com/2013/02/1...-just-a-normal-person-riding-a-bicycle-77598/


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2013)

Not sure how that fella can be categorised as wrong, annoying or trendy


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 12, 2013)

By his standards I'm a reckless MAMIL.


----------



## chriswill (Aug 12, 2013)

Not the best commute! Wind, rain and then this beauty


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> You would probably fit right in somewhere like China.


Also, a strange thing to say from someone who enjoys grassing up his fellow humans for minor infractions.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 12, 2013)

what did china ever do to you?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> what did china ever do to you?


A lot of cyclists in China!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 12, 2013)

By all accounts they all want cars.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 12, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> By all accounts they all want cars.


 
wut?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 12, 2013)

That's what some local wag said in the local rag's online forum this morning.

http://www.bristolpost.co.uk/pound-...cling-routes/story-19645830-detail/story.html


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 13, 2013)

Strava is about at the stage usenet was before the Eternal September of 1993. A like minded community that mostly use their real names. However with it's increased popularity and the emergence of surveillance fetishists and grasses there will be a regrettable retreat to pseudonyms.

I banged out a very pleasing 80km on a route I don't ride very often this morning as it finally wasn't raining. Got a couple of PRs.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 13, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> Strava is about at the stage usenet was before the Eternal September of 1993. A like minded community that mostly use their real names. However with it's increased popularity and the emergence of surveillance fetishists and grasses there will be a regrettable retreat to pseudonyms.
> 
> I banged out a very pleasing 80km on a route I don't ride very often this morning as it finally wasn't raining. Got a couple of PRs.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 13, 2013)

Can I coin a new acronym?

DMDSM: Didn't mirror, didn't signal, maneuvered.

As practiced by the BMW driver this morning who pulled across into the cycle lane to undertake stationary traffic at the lights and get into a left filter without checking that there wasn't a cyclist (me) already in that lane. Cue sharp braking and hand gestures.  I did get an apologetic wave of contrition, which is something.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 13, 2013)

had a fuckwitted lorry driver yell 'well you don't even have a driving license' at me this morning by way of explaining why he'd just merrily pulled out from a t-junction on hampstead road causing me to throw down anchors whilst calling him a blind fucking cunt.

caught up with him at the lights 8 seconds later and showed him my driving license.

fucking bulb.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 13, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> showed him my driving license.


 
Excellent. I may have to try and find mine now.


----------



## Onket (Aug 13, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> had a fuckwitted lorry driver yell 'well you don't even have a driving license' at me this morning by way of explaining why he'd just merrily pulled out from a t-junction on hampstead road causing me to throw down anchors whilst calling him a blind fucking cunt.
> 
> caught up with him at the lights 8 seconds later and showed him my driving license.
> 
> fucking bulb.


 
Licence. FFS.


----------



## plurker (Aug 13, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> I did get an apologetic wave of contrition, which is something.


 
I prefer a hazard-light flash of recognition when some cnut's nearly killed me...


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 13, 2013)

Onket said:


> Licence. FFS.


 
/punches self in cock


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2013)

Visiting my folks this week, so no bike. Feel genuinely sad that I won't use my bike for a whole 9 days. I'm not sleeping cos of it!
On a brighter note, my longer commute is finally pulling off as my parents have a set of scales and I was able to weigh myself and I am now what the BMI calls a 'normal' weight for the first time in years


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 13, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Visiting my folks this week, so no bike. Feel genuinely sad that I won't use my bike for a whole 9 days. I'm not sleeping cos of it!
> On a brighter note, my longer commute is finally pulling off as my parents have a set of scales and I was able to weigh myself and I am now what the BMI calls a 'normal' weight for the first time in years


 

With 9 days without a bike you may well be able to break through that barrier twice!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 13, 2013)

There's always walking ! 
Last time I tried that it hurt.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't have much time for a big walk but I've been to the park a couple of times for a stroll


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 13, 2013)

Hoping to make the journey home up to 20 miles tonight - distinctly odd looking weather outside.
I doubt it will actually rain - no proper clouds, but it's gone dark out there and there was something like dew condensing earlier ... but it's warm and I have music.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 13, 2013)

it's actually drizzling now and all I have apart from an insanely warm "office coat" is a flappy hiviz waistcoat and a second tee shirt - oh and my emergency binbag for actual downpours.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 13, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> it's actually drizzling now and all I have apart from an insanely warm "office coat" is a flappy hiviz waistcoat and a second tee shirt - oh and my emergency binbag for actual downpours.


 
go the other way.. 
just wear the hiviz


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 13, 2013)

I'll see how I feel when I get to the fork in the path - I'm struggling to work up the enthusiasm now - even though I know I'll be buzzing if I do it ...


----------



## Onket (Aug 13, 2013)

Is it the time of year to start thinking about proper lights again?

Can ayone comment on this one?-

http://www.allterraincycles.co.uk/.Electron-Terra-1-Evo-Li-Ion-Front-Light-System_122291.htm 

It's for a road ride with some unlit sections.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 13, 2013)

those rubberised claspy onny strappy waps aren't going to last long - especially in the cold.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 13, 2013)

Onket said:


> Is it the time of year to start thinking about proper lights again?
> 
> Can ayone comment on this one?-
> 
> ...


Is your commute on some dark/unlit roads, these days?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 13, 2013)

Those rubber straps are indeed crap


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 13, 2013)

I think I might be doing the bike/train combo home tonight, had half the afternoon wiped out with severe heartburn/stomach pain - a little sick at one point. Nine miles into a 12mph wind isn't too appealing.
The railway station I'd go to is actually a couple of miles west of home, so I'll have the wind behind me for the last section. Still, at least I won't need a shower before I go out this evening by doing it this way.


----------



## Onket (Aug 13, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Is your commute on some dark/unlit roads, these days?



I am generally out on the road at 6:15am and coming back around 7:30-8pm if I am in the office.

So it'll be dark in a couple of months and no doubt the lights will be expensive then.


----------



## Onket (Aug 13, 2013)

P.s. I moved to the seaside last October.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 13, 2013)

Onket said:


> Is it the time of year to start thinking about proper lights again?
> 
> Can ayone comment on this one?-
> 
> ...


 
Not unless you modify the beam.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 13, 2013)

I got in my 20 miles on the way home.
It's silly that I'm knocking 5MPH off my speed on account of my excess weight, but I don't like speed much.
I get so much out of pushing against gravity up a hill at a modest pace.

I feel sorry for the earnest Lycra lads thundering up and down the path never stopping to appreciate the view and the the plants and animals.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 13, 2013)

Onket said:


> Is it the time of year to start thinking about proper lights again?
> 
> Can ayone comment on this one?-
> 
> ...


 
I have a Fenix BT10 light that uses a similar rubber-band-on-steroids as its method of attaching to the handlebars. The advantage is that it's easy to adjust vertically whilst riding and the BT10 (and BT20) pivot laterally so it's possible to point the beam right/left on the approach to bend. The disadvantage is obvious; when the band slips or breaks the front light goes AWOL. So I also secure it with some additional rubber bands as a back up.

What puts me off about this £80 light is "Huge 120 lumen light output". 120 lumens is hardly huge. I use two front lights (and sometimes three) for commuting in winter and the least powerful of them is 200+ lumens.


----------



## Private Storm (Aug 14, 2013)

Had to cycle up into Harley Street for the 1st time in a while. Lovely morning, I'd forgotten how amazing London can look. Lots of kilts on display. Only downside was some tool zooming across a zebra crossing while someone was crossing. For the first time ever I felt obliged to catch up with him and tell him what a tool he was.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 14, 2013)

Might have saved someone's life, or at least from a maiming. I was waiting in the ASL feeder lane, alongside pavement-edge scaffolding with a waist-high concrete base, behind a lorry turning left. The lights had turned green, the lorry was moving, and a plonker squeezed between me and a taxi, and started riding into the lorry-scaffolding gap. So I shouted (screamed, even) STOP, and told him that's where cyclists go to die you plonker. He did stop, so didn't ride into the gap, which had narrowed to nothing as you'd expect. He otherwise didn't acknowledge me.

While I was gathering my composure, the cyclist behind me barked "Green. Go!" as if my consideration for someone else's safety was of less worth than 2 seconds out of his commute.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 14, 2013)

The only lights fit for purpose for general road use IMHO are made by Philips and B&M.
It's amazing what B&M do with proper optics and 60 lumens. (1 electrical watt) - I rode home on an unlit path with someone who had one so was able to compare.
My 6 watt dipped beam probably produces two or three hundred and I reckon I could probably get used to the B&M.
Mine throws too much light near the front wheel and shuts down my night vision.
But it's lack of high / dip switching that's the biggest failing in commercial lights. I believe Philips's latest one has this.

It just shows what a mess cycling in the UK has become when "a bicycle" is a highly geared road bike and "lights" are ones designed for off-road use.

If I was strapped for cash and didn't know how to solder, I might look at 7Day Shop's £25 Magicshine clone and add my own yoghurt pot.

There are so many variables. I switch my three front lights and two rear lights through a variety of modes during a half hour commute as I pass through several different kinds of situation.

-----------------------------

... but I've repeated this stuff so many times I ought really to do a Pogo...
All I can say is that my lights have been pretty well unchanged for several years now and the only thing that might motivate me to upgrade would be to have something as unpleasant as an off-road light to fire back at idiots who've assaulted me with theirs.


----------



## Onket (Aug 14, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> The only lights fit for purpose for general road use IMHO are made by Philips and B&M.
> It's amazing what B&M do with proper optics and 60 lumens. (1 electrical watt) - I rode home on an unlit path with someone who had one so was able to compare.
> My 6 watt dipped beam probably produces two or three hundred and I reckon I could probably get used to the B&M.
> Mine throws too much light near the front wheel and shuts down my night vision.
> ...


 
I just want 2 lights. One to be seen & one to see with. If I can leave the 'one to see with' on a lower setting when it's not needed to actually see, that would be a bonus, otherwise I'd turn it off.

I've already got the one to be seen with. Just need the other one. On a budget.

It's not a particularly complicated request. But as you rightly say, gg, there are so many variables when buying lights, lumens or watts, from a couple of quid to a couple of hundred quid. Not easy to negotiate.


----------



## Onket (Aug 14, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Might have saved someone's life, or at least from a maiming. I was waiting in the ASL feeder lane, alongside pavement-edge scaffolding with a waist-high concrete base, behind a lorry turning left. The lights had turned green, the lorry was moving, and a plonker squeezed between me and a taxi, and started riding into the lorry-scaffolding gap. So I shouted (screamed, even) STOP, and told him that's where cyclists go to die you plonker. He did stop, so didn't ride into the gap, which had narrowed to nothing as you'd expect. He otherwise didn't acknowledge me.
> 
> While I was gathering my composure, the cyclist behind me barked "Green. Go!" as if my consideration for someone else's safety was of less worth than 2 seconds out of his commute.


 
I think this pretty much says it all, sadly. 

Perhaps 1 in 3 cyclists are considerate road users. Perhaps it's the same ratio with drivers. It's so clearly not a cyclist Vs driver issue, it's a considerate road user vs fucking bellend road user issue.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 14, 2013)

it's primarily an infrastructure issue. the fact that we live in a town where the road layout and lack of provision forces cyclists into a situation where a momentary lack of reason can result in their swift and unavoidable death is woeful.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 14, 2013)

The fact cycle lanes run up the inside of lorries at lights, yet if the lorry turns across it and squashes a cyclist then it's the cyclist's fault pisses me off.  The fact that if a lorry or bus can't see you therefore it's the cyclists fault pisses me off.  If there's a cycle lane there then left turning traffic must give way.  If the vehicle can't see you then it's not equipped or designed properly.  The lane is there, cyclists will probably be there, it's a responsibility for motor vehicles to check and give way, and have the proper equipment to allow this check.  It's ludicrous that this isn't a legal requirement and enforced, and that corporate manslaughter charges aren't considered for operators or manufacturers of unsafe vehicles.

Until then, stay out of this gap I guess.  It is the sort of thing that catches out inexperienced cyclists, but the situation shouldn't arise at all.  Even cars, which do have wing mirrors and good visibility still don't check properly.  It's not really good road design either.


----------



## plurker (Aug 14, 2013)

In the main I agree but TBF I see plenty of riders who aren't 'forced' up the side of left-turning vehicles but choose to do so of their own accord. 

I've not been on the bike y'day or today, I miss it - trains are utterly abominable. Looking forward to trying to get my new (found) road bike sorted out at the weekend, def need to get some new forks and it's good to go - I've been wanting a roadie for a while, but don't have the ££.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 14, 2013)

found?

also - get decent pedals, those are gash.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 14, 2013)

I do still find it amazing how badly designed cycle infrastructure still gets created, even stuff I've seen that's been put in this year.  We've just got 18 million quid up here for a superhighway that'll almost go door to door for me from home to work, but I already know it'll involve pressing buttons at crossings and stuff like that, since that generally seems to be the approach the council takes.

Maybe, just for balance, they could have one or two sets of crossings where car drivers have to get out and press a little button. It's only fair.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

Private Storm said:


> Had to cycle up into Harley Street for the 1st time in a while. Lovely morning, I'd forgotten how amazing London can look. Lots of kilts on display. Only downside was some tool zooming across a zebra crossing while someone was crossing. For the first time ever I felt obliged to catch up with him and tell him what a tool he was.


Kilts on display?


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 14, 2013)

I've ridden part way into work on my road bike for the first time today - it's been off the road since the Great Flood of 2006 but I've managed to get it back into a just about rideable condition at the weekend (thanks as ever to http://pedallers-arms.org/).   I brought it up to work with the assistance of the train so I could pop back into the workshop on the way home tonight and try and get more than two gears working and swap the seat post over for something fatter that doesn't swivel round when riding.  The back hub is a little rough and the freewheel not entirely free running, but it's good to be back out. 

It's been about seven years since I rode anything with drops but I'm getting used to it pretty fast.  The non-indexed gears on the down tube are taking a little longer to get used to, but since it'll only ride smoothly on the 3rd and 4th cog then I'm not using the changer much - pretty much riding it like a single speed.  Not sure why it's jumping about so much - the sprockets aren't worn (they're old steel ones, but the chain is new) and it's all aligned correctly - wondering if it may just need links taking out of the chain to tighten it up a bit?  On the largest cog the chain just rides over the top of it loosely.


----------



## Private Storm (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Kilts on display?


It's Scotland vs. England tonight. The Tartan Army was in full tourist mode.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

I see!


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 14, 2013)

Onket said:


> I just want 2 lights. One to be seen & one to see with. If I can leave the 'one to see with' on a lower setting when it's not needed to actually see, that would be a bonus, otherwise I'd turn it off.
> 
> I've already got the one to be seen with. Just need the other one. On a budget.
> 
> It's not a particularly complicated request. But as you rightly say, gg, there are so many variables when buying lights, lumens or watts, from a couple of quid to a couple of hundred quid. Not easy to negotiate.


 

You could try this front light.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5w-Cree-L...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item20cb35f5a1

For their price the throw a good beam and are very sturdy. If you get it I recommend you get 3 x aaa rechargeable batteries.

'Cree' to quite a few different designs of budget lights and they aren't always the best quality - but they are cheap.

You may as well throw the rear light away that this comes with - it's rubbish!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 14, 2013)

Last time I bought an identical one of those it turned out to be a measured 1 watt.
Handy for camping, but I don't even use it as a backup these days - not nearly bright enough for unlit roads.

Chinese LED lamp manufacturers can't help lying insanely - even on Amazon when someone (me) has written a bad review (the only review).
They then almost always try to bribe me to change my opinion.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 14, 2013)

http://www.blackburndesign.com/en_eu/lights.html/

^ usb rechargable lights. i love mine.


----------



## plurker (Aug 14, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> found?
> 
> also - get decent pedals, those are gash.


 

found, yep, dumped outside my house - rusty, flats, cobwebs all over it. I don't want to spend much (forks are bent so *need* replacing) so pedals etc will have to wait.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 14, 2013)

sweet! please get that frame checked by your LBS before you take it out for a spin - looks like that bike has been in a nasty crash, there could be metal fatigue or stress cracks elsewhere on it that could result in catastrophic oh fuckity fuck fuck frame failure when you least expect/need it.


----------



## plurker (Aug 14, 2013)

Have already ridden her 2 miles (to LBS who wanted £100 for forks!) and back...No visible signs of cracking / etc, and other than visual inspection not sure what LBS would do anyway? Though it's apparent, as you say, that it's been ridden into something pretty hard to bend forks that much!

I'm planning on doing as much of the work as I can myself - can't afford an LBS really. Seen some £12 forks on ebay - know they need doing.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 14, 2013)

well ok - don't say we didnt warn you 

those forks are awesome - also they are red so you will go faster. i hope they fit.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 14, 2013)

I bet the steering feels odd.
How about rotating them 180 degrees.


----------



## plurker (Aug 14, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> well ok - don't say we didnt warn you


Noted.



pissflaps said:


> those forks are awesome - also they are red so you will go faster. i hope they fit.


I hope they fit too


----------



## T & P (Aug 14, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Might have saved someone's life, or at least from a maiming. I was waiting in the ASL feeder lane, alongside pavement-edge scaffolding with a waist-high concrete base, behind a lorry turning left. The lights had turned green, the lorry was moving, and a plonker squeezed between me and a taxi, and started riding into the lorry-scaffolding gap. So I shouted (screamed, even) STOP, and told him that's where cyclists go to die you plonker. He did stop, so didn't ride into the gap, which had narrowed to nothing as you'd expect. He otherwise didn't acknowledge me.
> 
> While I was gathering my composure, the cyclist behind me barked "Green. Go!" as if my consideration for someone else's safety was of less worth than 2 seconds out of his commute.


Not one fuckwit but two in one incident. Sometimes I think most road users (whether on foot, two wheels or four) are too fucking dumb to be allowed out.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 14, 2013)

Calories....

Can this be remotely possible ? :-

21.1 miles, 449 feet of climb,  1 hour 33 mins, ave 13.5 MPH, ave 232 watts, *1450 calories* ?
And that was without the erroneous Cat 4 climb ...

Is Strava less accurate with offroad paths ?
Or is it overlapping segments ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Calories....
> 
> Can this be remotely possible ? :-
> 
> ...


Ask on the Strava thread


----------



## Geri (Aug 14, 2013)

Had to go home via Poundland to get some cat food. 

Got a bit wet.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 14, 2013)

I on the other hand knocked off 10 minutes early and missed it.
A bit overwarm in my jacket ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Ask on the Strava thread


This was my homeward commute yesterday.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> This was my homeward commute yesterday.


Bore off to the Strava thread all the same


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Bore off to the Strava thread all the same


I would be infinitely lonely in there. 

Isn't everyone on here keen to get as fit as they can ?
I'm a borderline obese 53 year old trying to find motivation to get as fit through cycling as I did through dancing to repetitive beats in my late 30s...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

I am keen to get fitter. I do this by riding my bike as much as I can. Working out how many calories you have burnt is just another way to increase one's anxiety about it. Just ride harder and longer. Try and beat your own times. Don't compare yourself to others either as that leads to more anxiety.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 14, 2013)

Just seen there IS a Strava thread - thought you were winding me up...


----------



## Onket (Aug 14, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Just seen there IS a Strava thread - thought you were winding me up...


 
No, there really is.


----------



## Private Storm (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I am keen to get fitter. I do this by riding my bike as much as I can. Working out how many calories you have burnt is just another way to increase one's anxiety about it. Just ride harder and longer. Try and beat your own times. Don't compare yourself to others either as that leads to more anxiety.


 
Ah, but if you don't know how many calories you've burnt, how can you know how many Big Macs and cans of coke you can consume?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

Private Storm said:


> Ah, but if you don't know how many calories you've burnt, how can you know how many Big Macs and cans of coke you can consume?


Well, you don't ever eat them or drink them.
Works for me.

Why do people have to constantly measure things?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 14, 2013)

Strava segment or not, I feel bloody lucky for my commute - not just a manageable hill in the morning, but an excellent view - with the odd deer, woodpecker or what have you and it takes me 4 minutes to climb it so it's a particularly dull video.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 14, 2013)

plurker said:


> Have already ridden her 2 miles (to LBS who wanted £100 for forks!) and back...No visible signs of cracking / etc, and other than visual inspection not sure what LBS would do anyway? Though it's apparent, as you say, that it's been ridden into something pretty hard to bend forks that much!
> 
> I'm planning on doing as much of the work as I can myself - can't afford an LBS really. Seen some £12 forks on ebay - know they need doing.


 
A decent LBS would be able to check the frame alignment with a frame guage as well as a visual inspection. It's_ probably_ fine but have a damn good look round all the lugs/welds at the head tube for cracks or blistered paint. Also feel underneath the top tube and down tube just behind the head tube, it should feel nice and smooth, any rippling means a bent frame. Those forks should do, but measure the length of your steerer tube first (drop the fork out and measure with a tape from where the headset crown race fits on to the top of the thread - the red forks say the steerer is 140mm long - your existing fork must be shorter or exactly the same for these to fit)


----------



## Private Storm (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Well, you don't ever eat them or drink them.
> Works for me.
> 
> Why do people have to constantly measure things?


 
My health insurance rewards me if I exercise at a certain heart rate for 30+ mins. I wear a heart rate monitor for most of my commutes now. Yet another data point to watch


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 15, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I am keen to get fitter. I do this by riding my bike as much as I can. Working out how many calories you have burnt is just another way to increase one's anxiety about it. Just ride harder and longer. Try and beat your own times. Don't compare yourself to others either as that leads to more anxiety.


 
Without external stimuli very few people can push themselves into the red zone where effective training occurs on a regular basis. If you just ride around yourself without reference to other riders or HRM/power data you'll get to very low plateau of fitness and then stay there.


----------



## plurker (Aug 15, 2013)

weepiper said:


> A decent LBS would be able to check the frame alignment with a frame guage as well as a visual inspection. It's_ probably_ fine but have a damn good look round all the lugs/welds at the head tube for cracks or blistered paint. Also feel underneath the top tube and down tube just behind the head tube, it should feel nice and smooth, any rippling means a bent frame. Those forks should do, but measure the length of your steerer tube first (drop the fork out and measure with a tape from where the headset crown race fits on to the top of the thread - the red forks say the steerer is 140mm long - your existing fork must be shorter or exactly the same for these to fit)


 

Thank-you, this is helpful. Even the forks don't have paint cracks - which threw me at first "why's the pedal fouling on the wheel on turning!"


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 15, 2013)

My super-strong back wheel is starting to get a bit loose, so I'll need to call in at the bike shop up the road and order a new wheel so I can have the current one re-built.
Either that or persevere with setting up vee brakes so I can use a non-disc wheel for a week ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 16, 2013)

I rightly guessed that the light rain had completely blown over, and the forecast was for it to brighten up, but I still couldn't resist packing my raincoat - so I will be carrying it on my 20 mile extended homeward commute this evening.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Why do people have to constantly measure things?


 
It's probably the Aspergers for me, I reckon.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm doing a two day cycle trip next weekend, with a friend. I've only done one day things before.
I think I have the route pretty much sorted now (thanks to fredfelt for the advice) - 85 miles the first day and 65 the second. 

I was just trying to work out what stuff we should take with us?
We can't go full gentlegreen, as we are only taking a rucksack each.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 16, 2013)

Cycling with a rucksack for 150 miles ? 

I take it you won't be carrying tents ?


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 16, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Cycling with a rucksack for 150 miles ?
> 
> I take it you won't be carrying tents ?


No tents.
Cycling to a ferry, sleeping on it, then cycling in the netherlands the next day. Then a few days based in a hotel.

I like camping. But not as a reward for cycling all day 

I was thinking more along the lines of what tools  and spares I need to have..


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 16, 2013)

1. pump, tube, patches.
2. 4 and 5mm hex keys. (If I've recently had the pedals off I'll carry the big one too)

3. chain tool, links
4. Spare gear / brake cable
5. chain whip, cassette tool.

I never even go to the shops without the first two, but in practice I've rarely needed any of those on a run - but I have an over-engineered bike...

I doubt you'll have trouble finding a bike shop over there !


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 16, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> 1. pump, tube, patches.
> 2. 4 and 5mm hex keys. (If I've recently had the pedals off I'll carry the big one too)
> 
> 3. chain tool, links
> ...


 
I don't think I'll bother with the puncture patches. Inner tubes cost £2.50, and for the effort it seems easier to just replace them. We were thinking of taking three tubes each (we have the same sized tyres). If I get any more than that, i'll just throw everything in the sea and walk it.

Got Allen keys.

Got a chain tool and a few links. I have had a chain snap on me before.. 

Got some spare cables.

Do I really need a whip and cassette tool? Seems a bit over kill.. 

Screwdriver, cable ties, tape, pliers..

I had a spoke break the other day.. Thats not the sort of thing I can fix at the road side.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 16, 2013)

If you're lucky the spoke will break in a place where you can tape it to the next one so the knobbly bits don't jam in the back of the free-wheel.
Admittedly it only happened the once - dropped the chain off the back of the cassette, cursed the damage to a brand new wheel, but naively carried on until the wheel locked up on my way through a roundabout with an idiot cager tailgating me...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh well, that was interesting.
I got back so late I was glad of my lights.

Basically I got stuck in conversation with someone who always goes on for too long he seems to be stuck in the 70s - but his dad in the 70s ...
2 hours !
A previous time - back in the winter I was dressed for speed.... I actually went down with the flu the next day.

And he was going on about the importance of clippy pedals and cadence....

I had to turn down the invitation to ride home with him (slowly - he's unwell and would want to rabbit even more) - I think he was slightly upset.. but I needed a pee by then and had to get my head in the right space - this is the nearest I get to a rave these days.

Return (initially largely uphill) music was "La Revancha Del Tango" 



I have no idea what my cadence or heart-rate were - but I made good progress


----------



## Geri (Aug 16, 2013)

I got really wet again on the way in. I don't mind it, but I ended up with a huge track of mud at the back of my shorts due to not having a mudguard. And somehow got bird shit on the bottom of my bag, I must have put it down on some when I was putting my shopping in the bag outside Tesco.


----------



## Private Storm (Aug 16, 2013)

Not really about my commute, but couldn't be arsed to start another thread. This looks VERY interesting, have always thought something like this would help immensely.

Priority lights for cyclists in Cambridge
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-23723866


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 16, 2013)

There's definitely something rumbling out there 

Now if we can only get all the idiots and the timid off the pavements, we can have critical mass every day...


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 16, 2013)

I ended up getting stuck at work until 8, though felt good getting something finished that has been hanging over me for ages.

Got a bit caught out by the falling light though, so had to switch to the canal for the last third then cut up a track across the golf course. I usually keep a cheap set of LEDs in my desk for such occasions but didn't think to pick them up (sun was still up when I left).

Last commute on the Pashley for a while, had a bit of a razz on the canal section as it was almost deserted (normally a dog walker/fisherman slalom). For some reason I keep finding little bursts of energy on the hills, it's an immensely satisfying feeling just being able to power on - not sure why it's so sporadic though, some days I'm just fucked and struggle up small inclines. Think generally I'm getting fitter, and with about 10kg less bike next week I'm looking forward to some nice sprinting.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 17, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I don't think I'll bother with the puncture patches. Inner tubes cost £2.50, and for the effort it seems easier to just replace them. We were thinking of taking three tubes each (we have the same sized tyres). If I get any more than that, i'll just throw everything in the sea and walk it.
> 
> Got Allen keys.
> 
> ...


 
You're going to the Netherlands not Mongolia. There is a bike shop every 200m there. Just take 3 inner tubes and tyre levers, you don't need drag any more crap around than that.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 17, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> You're going to the Netherlands not Mongolia. There is a bike shop every 200m there. Just take 3 inner tubes and tyre levers, you don't need drag any more crap around than that.


 
it was the 85 miles over here i was more worried about..
And I need at least one allen key, as the bikes need to go in to bags to be stored on the train, on the way back.

Scotch egg is the highest priority on my list so far.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2013)

Ouch !
Cramp - thankfully I always manage to forget about that when I ride hard.
It was sharp and painful, but thankfully relatively quick to dissipate with me putting weight on it.

Just as well though as otherwise I would have been too late to put the bread on ready for 8 am.


----------



## stavros (Aug 18, 2013)

A good solid ride this morning. I went up a hill I've been up a few times but this time decided to Wiggins it, staying sat down the whole time in a slightly lower gear. I don't know why, just to try something different I guess. I'm more built for getting out of the saddle a bit - shortish and fairly light - but this felt good. I might try it on something steeper next week, but in an even lower gear.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 19, 2013)

Fecking hell.
The usual fuckwittery on the way home - I waved a tailgating 4x4 past and just as I was indicating to turn right, some idiot had followed the driver though so I was holding it back with my right turn signal.
Much honking and swearing and threatening me with their car ensued.
They seemed somewhat intimidated when I stepped off the pedals and stared at them.

Tomorrow evening can't come soon enough - another of my evening 20 mile rides on the way home - to remind me of why I actually love cycling.

Meanwhile, as I hoped, the local cycling campaign's computer whizz kid is going to do something creative with the Strava evidence. I swear it's getting worse on the railway path all the time.
Cavendish, Wiggins and Froome have a lot to answer for.  If the idiot wannabes would only leave off the dark shades on dull days it would be a start.
Thankfully I can't see many of them continuing into the winter.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 19, 2013)

Sumat _up_ with my bike, some underlying fault that's yet to be addressed. What it is, right, there's something up with the freewheel mechanism - A few weeks ago I was rolling along all carefree and that when, without any warning, the back wheel seemed to sieze up, pitching me over the handlebars like an inept cowboy from a bronco. Anyway, I took it into the shop & the guy sorted it and didn't charge me anything, but tonight it happened again, except this time I managed to bring the fucker under control. Rolling along, then heard this kinda cracking noise and the pedals went all wierd. And when I was pushing the bastard home, the pedals were rotating as if it was a fixed cog rather than a geared bike.Dangerous as fuck though, it needs sorting - I'm half tempted to launch this bike into the canal and just buy another one, but I can't really afford to do that.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 19, 2013)

Is it a cassette or is it a screw-on ?
Sounds like a lot of wear for the ratchet pawls to be able to jam like that.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 19, 2013)

Not sure what a cassette means TBH  It shouldn't be that worn though, the bike's only a year and a half old, and I've had it serviced in that time.

This is what kind of bike it is btw


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 19, 2013)

21 speed ?

It could be a screw-on - so the freewheel is part of the sprocket assembly and replacing that would fix it.
You would need a new chain too - and a means of shortening it.

So maybe £20 all-in.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 19, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> 21 speed ?
> 
> It could be a screw-on - so the freewheel is part of the sprocket assembly and replacing that would fix it.
> You would need a new chain too - and a means of shortening it.
> ...


 
Yeah 21 speed - Last time it happened the guy in the shop replaced the back block /freewheel thing with seven cogs on it, whatever it's called and reckoned that'd be an end to it. But it's happened again - That's what I mean when I say there must be some underlying flaw.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 19, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Yeah 21 speed - Last time it happened the guy in the shop replaced the back block /freewheel thing with seven cogs on it, whatever it's called and reckoned that'd be an end to it. But it's happened again - That's what I mean when I say there must be some underlying flaw.


 

There's deffo something else going on, unless he put a cheap shit freewheel on. Take it back and say 'it's done it again, I paid for a new freewheel, please diagnose and resolve this' because it sounds like there may be something else up, maybe with the rear axle or the rear derailleur that's jamming the freewheel somehow.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 19, 2013)

weepiper said:


> There's deffo something else going on, unless he put a cheap shit freewheel on. Take it back and say 'it's done it again, I paid for a new freewheel, please diagnose and resolve this' because it sounds like there may be something else up, maybe with the rear axle or the rear derailleur that's jamming the freewheel somehow.


 
That's what I'm going to do mate, first thing tmoz.  The bike shop is widely rated as a reputable one & I've had no problems with them previously, so I doubt the guy is purposely trying to have me over/fob me off. I think I have just been unlucky in that there's something fucked-up with this bike.  You're right though, it needs sorting, as it is now, it's not safe to ride.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 19, 2013)

I was amazed recently to find you can still get a wheel for £12 - I was paying £20 20 years ago ...
I can remember my "cassette" "settling down" on the threads... presumably it's screwing up tighter than it should and rubbing on the spokes ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2013)

What's that?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 20, 2013)

Dead hedgehog I think


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2013)

It's very rectangular!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 20, 2013)

The sort of "hedgehog" MacDonalds would serve.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 20, 2013)

Well, I took the old iron horse into the shop weepiper & the guy says he's not going to charge me anything coz it's a fault with the bike.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 20, 2013)

Got in my 18 miles on the way home - wasn't up for full-on - not sure if it's physical or psychological.
I explored a more muscular aspect of the tango on the way back up - almost like horsemanship in places ...



Someone I know who practically lives on the Railway path has a thing about the hill that was created when they cut the ring road - complaining that average cyclists can't thereby do the whole path on a Sturmey Archer... well I've been sort of beaten up that hill by a 10 year old on a BMX - as it should be - what would a ride be like without at least a token hill ?

http://www.machinehead-software.co.uk/bristol/cycle_track/s_g_c/cycle_track_new_hill_climb.html


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 20, 2013)

Masses of flying things out tonight - I even got punched in the eye by a bumblebee and I swear I saw that it had a white behind. (I have a nest of white-arsed bumble bees in my lean-to ...)


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 20, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Masses of flying things out tonight - I even got punched in the eye by a bumblebee and I swear I saw that it had a white behind. (I have a nest of white-arsed bumble bees in my lean-to ...)


 
Did you make the noise of a frightened little girl? 
I did, the other week, when I got a 20mph smack from one


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 20, 2013)

I did that hill with a Sturmy Archer no bother at all, gentlegreen .

It wasn't there last time I did it, which shows how long ago that was. It pissed me off though as it interrupts the flow of the track, and also it's an incredibly backwards move by planning to build a dual carriageway over a potentially useful rail formation, especially one also used as a pleasant, easily graded and segregated cycle/footway. What the actual fuck were they thinking? Did nobody challenge them at the time?


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 20, 2013)

I had a weird one coming home yesterday. I was on a flyover bit of a dual carriageway which has a cyclelane with a shit surface separated from the two lanes of the road by a meter of solid hatched area. As usual I was riding out in the road, also because the cyclelane takes you on to a 90 degree bend onto a crossing, and I'm perfectly happy just to merge with the oncoming slip road at the end of the flyover rather than piss about. At this time of day traffic is sparse on this route as I'm heading into town when most commuter traffic is on the way out.

About a third of the way over I hear a toot behind me, and some dick is crawling along wildly gesticulating that I should be over in the cycle lane. They follow me closely for a good half minute at about 15mph despite the road being clear in both lanes and it being an easy overtake. I do a few hand waves (no rude gestures) without really being sure what I'm trying to convey. Fucking amateur cops, none of their fucking business where I choose to ride. Technically I'm not supposed to cross solid hatching (the entrance to the cycle lane is as convoluted as the exit, and accumulates grit and rubbish that is never swept) so they're encouraging me to break the rules of the road. Fuck that. I should have just given them the finger, shouldn't I?

This is why I hate crap cycle lanes and fear for how it will be when they build the 'superhighway' along the same route.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 21, 2013)

Back on my fast long distance bike after riding my low rider last week cos I hadn't been bothered to fix a puncture. It's so fast  I think the roads are getting busier again for the end of holidays. I have squidgy breaks again, someone only tightened them up for me about a month ago.


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 21, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> You're going to the Netherlands not Mongolia. There is a bike shop every 200m there. Just take 3 inner tubes and tyre levers, you don't need drag any more crap around than that.


 

You are right, but three inner tubes may well be overkill.  All I ever take on all rides are tyre levers, multi tool that has a chain tool built in, one inner tube, Tip top patches, mini-pump, bike spanner.  It all fits into the saddle bag - and there's room left to store my lights in there as well.  I also take elastic bands and it pleases me hugely when I find a uses for them.

I'm also quietly pleased that on each bike I have the same clip under the saddle so it's easy to move the bag off and on and between bikes.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 21, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> I did that hill with a Sturmy Archer no bother at all, gentlegreen


But you're hardly an average cyclist.
You could probably do it on a fixie.
It doesn't bother me - I do it on my middle (38 tooth) front sprocket - I do however have a 34 tooth on the back...


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 21, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> But you're hardly an average cyclist.
> You could probably do it on a fixie.
> It doesn't bother me - I do it on my middle (38 tooth) front sprocket - I do however have a 34 tooth on the back...


 
It's not really about fitness - my Sturmy Archer is very low-geared (as an ex-factory bike) and I think most aren't designed for speed - the slowest gear (of three) is easier than getting off and pushing.  You just have to take your time on the steepest ascents!


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 21, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> You are right, but three inner tubes may well be overkill. All I ever take on all rides are tyre levers, multi tool that has a chain tool built in, one inner tube, Tip top patches, mini-pump, bike spanner. It all fits into the saddle bag - and there's room left to store my lights in there as well. I also take elastic bands and it pleases me hugely when I find a uses for them.


 
Don't forget cable ties, they're always handy. I rode for a few weeks with my back hub held in place by one after the bolt fell out that kept it aligned correctly (and ripped off the brake armature at the same time).  Good for attaching stuff too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 21, 2013)

I wear combats and habitually pop cable ties, twist ties, elastic bands, paper clips, self-amalgamating tape and the like in there when I'm tidying up.
My panniers have baling twine and galvanised wire in the pockets.


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 21, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Don't forget cable ties, they're always handy. I rode for a few weeks with my back hub held in place by one after the bolt fell out that kept it aligned correctly (and ripped off the brake armature at the same time). Good for attaching stuff too.


 

I occasionally carry them but I don't think I've ever had a need for them.

Once my pannier rack broke in the middle of Czech Republic but there just so happened an engineering company next to where I stayed the night who welded it back together for free!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 21, 2013)

I was once glad I carried random junk with me.
The throttle pedal came away from the floor of the 2CV 100 miles from home.


----------



## Onket (Aug 21, 2013)

Needed at least a back light coming home from the train station last night. Oops.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 21, 2013)

Obligatory "nights are drawing in" comment ...

Bloody hell. Another 4 weeks of extended homeward commutes before I have to start finishing my extended homeward rides in the dark.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2013)

It was fun being overtaken whilst overtaking this afternoon


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 21, 2013)

I take it that's sarcasm ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2013)

Of course it is


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 21, 2013)

Why not expand on it ?
Was the dodgy overtaking being done by cars, scooters or other cyclists ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 21, 2013)

For myself, I was left wondering on the way home if the idiot driver who aborted a stupid overtake when I gave my hand signal was the same one I had an even bigger set-to with two days ago.
Such a shame.
Last night's ride home was incident-free - with a lovely country ride bolted on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Why not expand on it ?
> Was the dodgy overtaking being done by cars, scooters or other cyclists ?


Car


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 21, 2013)

What is it with this overtaking business ?
I have no clear recollections of overtaking any other vehicle when driving my car - except on the motorway.


----------



## Onket (Aug 21, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> What is it with this overtaking business ?
> I have no clear recollections of overtaking any other vehicle when driving my car - except on the motorway.



Baffling.

Just baffling.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> What is it with this overtaking business ?
> I have no clear recollections of overtaking any other vehicle when driving my car - except on the motorway.


 
they want to get where they are going to quickly and they don't like slowing down.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for that clarification.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 21, 2013)

Well my commutes for the last few weeks have been relatively slow affairs as my right Achilies tendon has still not fully recovered from London Edinburgh London 

However to perk things up and add a little excitement today I was nearly hit by the proverbial "little old lady" pulling out of a road that I was turning right into. Amazingly, as I approached the junction (indicating right, naturally), I saw her rapidily look right, left, right, left and yet she _still_ pulled out directly at me. Luckily I have a healthy pair of lungs and she heard my yell before she flattened me! She then proceded to yell back at me in an angry sort of way.

Baffling.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 21, 2013)

Well, I was up the hospital for some treatment I get every seven weeks today. As part of this I get weighed, and it turns out I've dropped from 75kg to 70kg since the last treatment. I think I sweated it all away climbing those Dorset hills on a 25kg bike in the 25 degree heat, with three weeks commuting on the same bike afterwards. And to think people spend good money on getting a lighter bike - just lighten yourself  . I must have clocked up around 1500 miles in this period, about a thousand of which were on the Pashley behemoth.

I have my regular commuting bike back after retrieving it from London at the weekend, but not noticing the full benefit yet as I've been feeling shit in the mornings and battling the wind in the evening. Frustrating.


----------



## steeeve (Aug 21, 2013)

has anyone got any tips for stopping a kryptonite d lock rattling?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2013)

steeeve said:


> has anyone got any tips for stopping a kryptonite d lock rattling?


Get a bike rucksack and put it in there. Much better than being on the frame IMO


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 21, 2013)

I had a problem getting mine in and out of the bracket after about a year, the plastic degraded a bit and was near impossible to slide it in. Pulling it out of the bracket just ended up dragging the whole thing along the frame, so that it became loose and started swinging, tightening it up would just cause it to slip a 'tooth' on the frame attachment bit, could never get it tight again. Utter crap design/durability. I just take it in a bag now, but also keep a crap second-hand Halfords D-lock in the bike shed at work so I don't have to carry it at all on my commute.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Aug 21, 2013)

steeeve said:


> has anyone got any tips for stopping a kryptonite d lock rattling?


 
Give Kal El a twack over the head and he should stop trying to get out of it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> I had a problem getting mine in and out of the bracket after about a year, the plastic degraded a bit and was near impossible to slide it in. Pulling it out of the bracket just ended up dragging the whole thing along the frame, so that it became loose and started swinging, tightening it up would just cause it to slip a 'tooth' on the frame attachment bit, could never get it tight again. Utter crap design/durability. I just take it in a bag now, but also keep a crap second-hand Halfords D-lock in the bike shed at work so I don't have to carry it at all on my commute.


I carry mine to work and back in my bag even though I don't need it at all there!


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 21, 2013)

I've actually been caught out a couple of times when I've ridden home from work and needed to go to the shops, then suddenly realised I have no lock. I just wrapped a bungie cord around the frame outside Costco a few weeks ago and winged it around the store, but it wasn't that likely a place to have it stolen from anyway (this was after they refused to let me leave it in the foyer). I now have a cheap abus cable lock wrapped around the seat post, this is fine for a quick lock-up outside a shop (my bike looks like a heap of shit which I regard as a security feature and deterrent to thieves).


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Aug 21, 2013)

steeeve said:


> has anyone got any tips for stopping a kryptonite d lock rattling?


 

Clamp it firmly between your teeth. Denture wearers might want to consider riding out of the saddle and clamping their lock betwixt buttocks.


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2013)

Wet & cold today. 

Grim.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 22, 2013)

Thankfully it looks quite pleasant here - boding well for an extended ride home this evening.

So many things on my bike rattle, I wouldn't notice if my D lock did - it's clamped to the frame parallel with the back wheel.
Its heavy duty cable, plus a second cable and padlock are in my rear basket sitting on the emergency bin liner and a cotton rag to stop them rattling.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 22, 2013)

Blimey - not raining, but I'm seriously moist after my morning hill and sprint to the bike shed.

RH 99 percent !



I thought it was drips from trees or beads of sweat, but I reckon I might have been vapour harvesting - courtesy of my headgear.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 22, 2013)

a nasty pothole appeared two days ago and a neighbour crashed a boris bike in it....this morning it was fixed. Well done Tower Hamlets, and neighbour for pushing them.


----------



## girasol (Aug 22, 2013)

Hint of Autumn in the air, also the roads were very quiet at around 7 this morning, which was nice.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 22, 2013)

.


----------



## Utopia (Aug 22, 2013)

steeeve said:


> has anyone got any tips for stopping a kryptonite d lock rattling?


 
Old innertubes are pretty good, use them as a 'protective sheath' around the metal part.  Might help reduce the annoying rattle!


----------



## plurker (Aug 22, 2013)

Pulled over by Met police motorbike cop last night - for cycling through a flashing amber light on an otherwise clear pedestrian crossing on Clapham Common southside. Didn't expect him to argue quite so hard that "_flashing amber's the one before it goes red - YOU COULD DIE_". 
I did my best to point out his mistake but he just called me "a gobby twat"  


Met's motto is "Fidelity, Bravery, and Integrity", the more i see the more I think "Idiocy, Ignorance and Rudeness" would serve the force better....


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2013)

Utopia said:


> Old innertubes are pretty good, use them as a 'protective sheath' around the metal part. Might help reduce the annoying rattle!


 
This is a bloody good suggestion. Thanks.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 22, 2013)

Not that I've ever had to, but I reckon never argue with a traffic police. Eyes down, humble, yes sir, sorry sir, won't do it again sir, you've taught me a valuable lesson sir.


----------



## plurker (Aug 22, 2013)

If I was in the wrong, then maybe...but if a traffic cop who doesn't know the light sequence is 'flashing amber' 'green' 'solid amber' 'red' pulls me over and starts shouting at me for no reason, then he deserves a mouthful.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 22, 2013)

plurker said:


> If I was in the wrong, then maybe...but if a traffic cop who doesn't know the light sequence is 'flashing amber' 'green' 'solid amber' 'red' pulls me over and starts shouting at me for no reason, then he deserves a mouthful.


It might feel good, but it'd only antagonise them, IMO. Arguing the finer points of traffic law is for the courtroom.

All that said, I doubt I'd have the self control if it ever happened to me


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2013)

Had a conversation with a bellend colleague in which he broadly dissed cyclists with the usual swathe of ill-informed nonsense and lies - road tax, insurance blah blah blah 
Worse, he kept referring to me as an 'eco warrior'! Ha! I told him I was just tight.


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Not that I've ever had to, but I reckon never argue with a traffic police. Eyes down, humble, yes sir, sorry sir, won't do it again sir, you've taught me a valuable lesson sir.


 
Generally good advice for dealing with any copper. Or bouncer. Or anyone in that 'position of authority'.


----------



## plurker (Aug 22, 2013)

I see your point, but I'm more than happy to point out when they're in the wrong. As this one clearly was - if you don't know the traffic-light sequence, you have no (legal or otherwise) reason to interrupt my journey. And you don't call me a gobby twat for pointing out you don't know the most basic tenet of your job.


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2013)

plurker said:


> I see your point, but I'm more than happy to point out when they're in the wrong. As this one clearly was - if you don't know the traffic-light sequence, you have no (legal or otherwise) reason to interrupt my journey. And you don't call me a gobby twat for pointing out you don't know the most basic tenet of your job.


 
How did it end?


----------



## plurker (Aug 22, 2013)

With me saying 'right, I've made my point, you're insistent on yours. We're wasting each others' time, can I leave now.' to which he said 'yes'.
I upped on the pedals to hop off the pavement back onto the road, he said 'Oi don't ride on the pavement' and I shouted 'oh for fuck's sake...' over my shoulder.


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2013)

plurker said:


> Pulled over by Met police motorbike cop last night - for cycling through a flashing amber light on an otherwise clear pedestrian crossing on Clapham Common southside. Didn't expect him to argue quite so hard that "_flashing amber's the one before it goes red - YOU COULD DIE_".
> I did my best to point out his mistake but he just called me "a gobby twat"
> 
> 
> Met's motto is "Fidelity, Bravery, and Integrity", the more i see the more I think "Idiocy, Ignorance and Rudeness" would serve the force better....


i think you'll find the fidelity, bravery and integrity is the federal bureau of investigation's motto, it's not the met's.

muppets, prats and scoundrels would do better for the mps.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 22, 2013)

do him for calling you a twat!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 22, 2013)

Sounds like when they kick someone's door in by mistake and refuse to pay for it.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 22, 2013)

err don' they have to pay for it if mistake and not done anything wrong?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2013)

Just remembered another thing the bellend said to me this morning.
On learning I wore earphones on my bike: "how is a lorry supposed to see or hear you if you are wearing earphones?'
Classic


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 22, 2013)

ddraig said:


> err don' they have to pay for it if mistake and not done anything wrong?


 

Yeah but it's a _proper_ ballache trying to claim it back.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 22, 2013)

ddraig said:


> err don' they have to pay for it if mistake and not done anything wrong?


 
They did when they put through the door of some friends of mine on a botched drug raid, a retired couple (one a wheelchair user) who are heavily involved in community work, chair the local council forum whenever the councillors are on holiday and are on the local police liaison committee.  I think they got sent some flowers as well.  Of all the people to raid by mistake!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Just remembered another thing the bellend said to me this morning.
> On learning I wore earphones on my bike: "how is a lorry supposed to see or hear you if you are wearing earphones?'
> Classic


Of course what they actually mean is - "how can you hear me approaching at speed from behind and dutifully smear yourself into the kerb / doorzone ?"
I often make a point of pretending I can't hear them - I especially like it when they sound their horn and I fire my louder one back


----------



## ddraig (Aug 22, 2013)

ah i see ta
fuckers were chuffed when they found something after putting my door through
"we don't have o pay for the door now _mate_"


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 22, 2013)

Arse. arse, arse.
No ride this evening - I even had a special banana sandwich in preparation for it.
Just as I was wheeling the bike out of the bike shed I realised what the scrunching sound had been coming from my front wheel.
I could actually get my fingernail in through the crack in the rim at one point. 

What is it with me and not recognising metal fatigue when I hear it ?
Two saddles and a seat post gave me advance warning that I rationalised away.
I've no idea how I managed to miss the rusted steerer.

I'd taken the other wheel off to do the bearings and somehow had chosen my worst spare front wheel - and was slow in putting the proper wheel back on. Rest assured I rode home more cautiously that usual and wore my helmet.

It was amazing how much I had to loosen the brake cable !

I _*could*_ go out again - I've only added a few miles to the ride, but the moment has gone. 
I will try to enjoy sitting in the garden instead and hope tomorrow evening isn't too cloudy.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 22, 2013)

ddraig said:


> ah i see ta
> fuckers were chuffed when they found something after putting my door through
> "we don't have o pay for the door now _mate_"


 
In the USA, for all its hideousness, I suspect they wouldn't have got away with that - assuming what they found didn't closely match what was on the warrant.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 22, 2013)

well my landlord didn't charge me for the door and gave the pcso who grassed me up and lived next door her notice instead!


----------



## a_chap (Aug 22, 2013)

steeeve said:


> has anyone got any tips for stopping a kryptonite d lock rattling?


 
How about one of these?

https://www.missionbicycle.com/store/ulock-holster


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 22, 2013)

That looks suspiciously "handy".


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 22, 2013)

I think I had a narrow escape on the way home.
Turned right at the traffic lights and I caught a car moving from the right out of the corner of my eye - must have gone straight ahead when it was actually a left filter arrow - now there's something I never thought of planning for.
Perhaps they changed their mind at the last moment and saw that it was "only a cyclist" ...


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2013)

[quote"Orang Utan, post: 12497043, member: 3081"]Just remembered another thing the bellend said to me this morning.
On learning I wore earphones on my bike: "how is a lorry supposed to see or hear you if you are wearing earphones?'
Classic[/quote]

That is quite funny.

Cyclists who cycle with headphones on are idiots though. Why intentionally remove one of your senses?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 22, 2013)

Onket said:


> Cyclists who cycle with headphones on are idiots though. Why intentionally remove one of your senses?


 
Here we go ....


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2013)

Onket said:


> [quote"Orang Utan, post: 12497043, member: 3081"]Just remembered another thing the bellend said to me this morning.
> On learning I wore earphones on my bike: "how is a lorry supposed to see or hear you if you are wearing earphones?'
> Classic



That is quite funny.

Cyclists who cycle with headphones on are idiots though. Why intentionally remove one of your senses?[/quote]
It just partially dulls them.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 22, 2013)

I find it takes the edge off the tedious traffic  noise - incorporates it into my ambient mix - doesn't stop me hearing how close the tailgaters are though ...


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Here we go ....



I have no intention of going over it again, especially as a) you never listen to anything anyone says and b) going over it again would be as dull as any conversation you ever have a part in, on here.

Yes, you can call that a bite.


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I find it takes the edge off the tedious traffic  noise - incorporates it into my ambient mix - doesn't stop me hearing how close the tailgaters are though ...



Here we go......


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 22, 2013)

I like to cycle with one eye shut..


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2013)

I just like listening to music so much that I am willing to take that small risk.  o


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I like to cycle with one eye shut..



And why not, it only partially impacts on your sight, and you can still see the tailgating cager cunts, etc, etc, me, me, me. Everyone else is wrong.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 22, 2013)

Onket said:


> And why not, it only partially impacts on your sight, and you can still see the tailgating cager cunts, etc, etc, me, me, me. Everyone else is wrong.


Oh do fuck off - you're like a one groove record.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 22, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Arse. arse, arse.
> No ride this evening - I even had a special banana sandwich in preparation for it.
> Just as I was wheeling the bike out of the bike shed I realised what the scrunching sound had been coming from my front wheel.
> I could actually get my fingernail in through the crack in the rim at one point.


 
Argh  have you _seen_ what happens when a front rim fails?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 22, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Argh  have you _seen_ what happens when a front rim fails?


 
Luckily when it happened before, I was slowly exiting where I work.
Being Mavic EX721 double wall rims, the tyre stayed inflated - the wheel simply unzipped.
Though thinking about it, it was the back wheel.

This current wheel was the one I had on at the time - not quite as bad, but I replaced it on impulse ...


----------



## steeeve (Aug 23, 2013)

a_chap said:


> How about one of these?
> 
> https://www.missionbicycle.com/store/ulock-holster


 
I want to use the bike mount ideally but it rattles like hell, the bar rattles against the u bit and the rubber washers supplied don't work. terrible design. Will try the old inner idea though


----------



## Crispy (Aug 23, 2013)

Mine rattles too, but I don't mind. Means people can hear me coming.


----------



## steeeve (Aug 23, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Mine rattles too, but I don't mind. Means people can hear me coming.


 
ah well I'll just have to turn my headphones up to drown it out (joke)


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2013)

Stick it in a rucksack! (Again)


----------



## Crispy (Aug 23, 2013)

I like having it on the bike. It's impossible to forget to take it with me.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 23, 2013)

Mine has lived in the same place for 12 years and 20-odd thousand miles - I can't say I notice it rattling particularly.


----------



## steeeve (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't where a rucksack so as to avoid a sweaty back at work (only 1 shower) and my seat post bag is usually full.

It's the kryptonite design that the issue, the locking bar is removable and sits loose


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 23, 2013)

steeeve said:


> It's the kryptonite design that the issue, the locking bar is removable and sits loose


But you have to unlock it to detach it ?
That's how mine works.
Not sure of the actual brand.

I bought a new one recently - on special offer by the fuzz.
But not only is it insanely heavy, you have to unlock it to extract it from the clamp and I forsee that being somewhat annoying.


----------



## steeeve (Aug 23, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> But you have to unlock it to detach it ?
> That's how mine works.
> Not sure of the actual brand.
> 
> ...


 
the U part clips into the bracket without needing to unlock it and the bracket holds the U part securely which is good, but the locking bar is relatively loose on the U part and not held by the bracket making it rattle a lot.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I like having it on the bike. It's impossible to forget to take it with me.


Fair dos, I just don't want anything on my bike that doesn't need to be there. I never forget my bag as it has all my stuff in it


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 23, 2013)

Been a pleasant week back on the Regent's Canal. It's going to be hard to change jobs and give up this lovely ride.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 24, 2013)

Got in my extra 15 miles on the way home - totally cloudy, but no actual rain that far south - I'd checked the radar.
I wish I'd stopped and chilled, the view of the hills in that light was very atmospheric - should have taken a camera.

I decided against the tango for the ride home and stayed with the chilled Russian ambient electro/house mix - which was quite surreal when I went through the Staple Hill tunnel as there were roosting birds noisily settling in for the night and also bird squawks in the mix.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 24, 2013)

I fitted a new front V brake - half-decent Shimano Deore - meaning I could put the old one on the back - it's the Avid rear brake that came with the bike - the rear pivots are very worn - so the brake took a lot of setting up.
Thankfully, a while after I'd fitted it I remembered that I should have swapped the cartridges over so braking doesn't make the shoes come out. 

This meant I could fit an old (but good) non-disc rear wheel and take the current one in for trueing.
When I removed the cassette, I saw that I must have dropped the chain off the back at some point - in fact I cut my thumb on the burrs on the spokes - so the guy is going to replace all 8 spokes on that side.

All that faff and he reckoned it would be done by tomorrow lunchtime 
I suppose I could have walked the two miles, but it made me get organised in the spare wheel department.
Of course I also need to get a new fork so I can fit the front disc brake. 
I reckon before I get around to that I'll need a new front rim...

There isn't much life left in the chain / cassette. I sort of gave up replacing chains.
I bought a gauge and the first chain lasted hardly any time at all.
I missed the critical point the second time - also much too soon - so I though sod it and let the two wear out together.

I've been trying (cheap) *Shimano* chains ..


----------



## weepiper (Aug 24, 2013)

I saw this and thought of you gentlegreen (from 1898)


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 25, 2013)

Mind you, that's pre-derailleur, so a different style of chain - perhaps it would suit fixie riders


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 25, 2013)

I'll have to take a look at some other people's bikes today.
I feel sure they supplied a rear brake by mistake - the cable fits the same way around as the "back brake" I was using before. And it was supplied with a 90 degree noodle - so I'm using my old noodle.
Though the brake cartridges were supplied the correct way around.



Either that or my bike is unusual in the way the cables run - or I simply got it wrong years ago when I first replaced the cables.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 25, 2013)

There no difference between front and rear brakes in 570/580 LX.

You need some more cable tension there I reckon.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 25, 2013)

It does look a little relaxed.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 25, 2013)

Reading about it, the left-right, front-back thing is a bit of a minefield - conflicting opinions on which side of the road you ride - in my case on the left - (the correct side - leaves the sword hand available on the conflict side) and therefore which brake one should have access to when giving the more important hand signal - right turn in my case - and which brake is useful to still have available - also harking back to reins versus sword hand.
My right hand is both my stronger hand AND it has finer control...

With my front brake where it is, it's certainly a challenge giving a right hand signal when descending a hill ...

Perhaps as you suggested about my proposed indicator switch, I ought to get used to how it will be once I get to France.

When I go fishing, I have the handle on the wrong side of the reel for a right-handed person.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 25, 2013)

Rural French drivers won't be taking a blind bit of fucking notice of your indicators or hand signals so I wouldn't worry about it.

You could always go for a thumb brake on the left for additional front brake activation. I had one on my motocross bike for a while. You'd probably need to frig about with the master cylinder to make it work with bicycle hydraulics.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 25, 2013)

Hydraulics LOL 

Even when I get around to fitting a non-sus front fork and the other cable disc brake, I'll probably carry at least one V brake on any long tour - "just in case" - though finding a bike shop in France hopefully won't be a problem - I don't plan to go further afield - unless someone teaches me Spanish.

-------------

Well, there goes another couple of hours of my life - fitting my re-trued back wheel - plus a new chain and cassette.

The pièce de résistance was forgetting the rim tape. 
Thankfully the air leaked out while I was working on the bike rather than 10 miles from home with only a crappy pump - and it was only one pin-prick.

I re-routed the rear brake cable to the other side of the steerer tube while I was at it - I think it's an improvement.

The shop where I got the wheel done has loads of secondhand bikes - so once I've cleared some room, I may well invest in a second, similar MTB for emergency use - though I at least now have viable spare wheels and am fairly adept at swapping the bits over.


----------



## stavros (Aug 25, 2013)

I took it fairly easily this morning, and enjoyed it more than I thought I would. My legs feel a bit leaden when walking today but when on the bike they felt fine.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 26, 2013)

Onket said:


> [quote"Orang Utan, post: 12497043, member: 3081"]Just remembered another thing the bellend said to me this morning.
> On learning I wore earphones on my bike: "how is a lorry supposed to see or hear you if you are wearing earphones?'
> Classic


 


> That is quite funny.
> 
> *Cyclists who cycle with headphones on are idiots though. Why intentionally remove one of your* *senses?*


 
Too right. AFAIC, it's no different than motorists driving with tinted windows.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 26, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Too right. AFAIC, it's no different than motorists driving with tinted windows.


Though I reckon tinted windows are for privacy because they spend so much time in jams.
Means it's easier to get away with updating their arsebook status.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 26, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Either that or my bike is unusual...


 
Surely a contender for the 2013 Urban75 understatement of the year award.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 26, 2013)

But what do you think of my cable routing ?


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 26, 2013)

Broadsided this afternoon by someone doing a three-point turn, front wheel and forks bent, possibly crank too. Right leg hurts a bit but don't think it's anything serious. More upset if my frame gets written off, old brown and silver falcon tourer, bit of a shed but I've been all over on that bike (bit of an extension of the self).

Can bent steel forks be repaired?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 26, 2013)

Bloody hell


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 26, 2013)

I was actually being slow and sensible at the time too, someone was already turning in the road so I patiently waited for them to finish then followed after them, but another car then swung right across the road (quite fast) to make a turn too without seeing me. I could've just cut round the first guy if I was zipping about recklessly. Slammed into me quite hard, didn't knock me over though, I was just sat there against the front of the car, guy didn't think he'd done any damage until he got out to look.

I was pretty angry but the guy was quite apologetic, left details. A friend living nearby ran me home in her Volvo estate.

I had to be rescued yesterday too after my front wheel had gone down overnight when I left my other bike in the rack at the station (went hiking with an overnight stop). It appears a hawthorn managed to penetrate my venerated Schwalbe Marathons - second time this has happened! I ride over glass and all kinds of crap every day, these are the only two punctures in as many years!


----------



## Crispy (Aug 26, 2013)

Hawthorns are bastards like that.
Glad you're not too badly hurt!


----------



## a_chap (Aug 26, 2013)

I went out today for a nice easy 125 mile ride but nearly ended up like Mr Dogsauce.

There's only one thing that actually scares me when riding and that's being overtaken by someone towing something that's wider than their vehicle. I fear that onetime they will give me just enough room for their vehicle and I get wiped out by whatever they are towing. Today that nearly happened to me.

This afternoon the overtaker pulled in whilst their caravan was still level with me. Shit. I yelled "Jesus!" (why? no idea) and hit the caravan with my right hand as it pushed me into the kerb. A fucking close shave. Oddly enough I wasn't at all shaken up, which surprised me given that all the most interesting bits of my life had just flashed before my eyes. That took a disappointingly short amount of time to be honest.

I rode on. To find that in the traffic queue leading into Stratford Upon Avon there was the fuckwitted one himeself. I stopped alongside him and politely explained how he had nearly flattened me and questioned his parenthood. Well, in a manner of speaking. Suffice to say he wasn't terribly apologetic. In fact he was a real cunt. So I felt it was only fair to tell him so. And repeat it so that it might sink in. And even then he didn't apologise for his poor driving ability. It beggars belief I tell you.

As I left him I noticed he was waving a partially closed fist back and forth and shouting "wanker". Although I was annoyed with him before that I took pity on him because he had chosen that moment to share with the world how sexually inadequate he was.

I finished my 125 mile ride in less than 9 hours and that included repairing a puncture. Life is good.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 26, 2013)

Just an easy 20 for me - incident-free - quite busy on the way down to my chilling bench - but I was happy to take my time.
Some sort of recreational shotgun shooting going on at Dyrham - not sure if it was skeets or farmed birds.... so I didn't hang around very long.
Homeward music was a soulful latin house mix. and a few miles from home I felt the need to get a little speed in, and there was someone on my tail so I cleared a way through a large group of dawdling cyclists and I seemed to end up as a pacer for the guy behind, so hit quite a good speed - as fast as I've ever been along there.

My new chain, cassette, front brake and rear wheel now properly tested.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 27, 2013)

My 'assailant' is meeting me at the bike shop first thing tomorrow to sort this out. I can pretty much guess what they're going to say, that it's not worth fixing (it's the sort of bike you'd pick up off gumtree for £40 with a few good parts added). It's a comfortable fast bike that is sized perfectly for me, whilst being so understated and shabby looking that nobody would bother trying to pinch it. Absolutely suited to my needs for commuting, nights out and longer rides, and devilishly fast over a half km sprint.  I don't want to lose this or be fobbed off with a shit new bike.

A sorry sight: http://instagram.com/p/detoKuo_Og/


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 27, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Hawthorns are bastards like that.


 


Not sure what species it was ...

I was reminded of this one when fitting a tyre on Sunday - I re-used the inner tube with two patches close together- this one somehow went in one side and out the other.
Four years ago, so my tyre was almost certainly under-inflated, possibly worn, and probably a Conti "City Contact" tyre.
I have since bought a track pump, upgraded to "Country-Plus" tyres and chuck them when the tread has worn so that they look more like a "City Contact".

I've had two finely fettled glass chips stay in long enough to nick the inner tube, but they have to be spot-on.


----------



## Onket (Aug 27, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Oh do fuck off - you're like a one groove record.


 
I thought you had me on ignore?

And, one groove record?!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 27, 2013)

Onket said:


> And, one groove record?!


I meant to say lead-out groove - you know, the ones conspiranoids make out say something meaningful.


----------



## Onket (Aug 27, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I meant to say lead-out groove - you know, the ones conspiranoids make out say something meaningful.


 
Coulda, woulda, shoulda.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 28, 2013)

Got in my 20 miles on the way home - somewhat lacking in enthusiasm - both physically and mentally.
I can tell when I'm not fully into it - I got annoyed by all the imperfections in my bike and the rather rough path.

If I'd kept my mouth wide open, I could have harvested a meal's worth of midges.

I had Renaissance CD3 to motivate me ...


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 28, 2013)

I gave the black road bike another try today, up on the train then back home via the 'fast' route. Took about 41:50, slightly slower than on the Pashley yesterday, but I was in traffic and hit a lot of red lights (Strava had my moving time as 36 something).

I'm pretty much riding it as a single speed because the (non-indexed) gears are all over the fucking place, chain often riding over the top of the cogs if you put any kind of weight on it. I managed to get it stable on the second highest gear so did the whole ride on that, which was hard work on the climbs. There's definitely friction somewhere in the system too, definitely in the freewheel block, it's a way harder ride than it ought to be. I need a few more sessions in the workshop I think.

The local bike shop reckon they might be able to sort out the forks on my brown bike, so it may yet survive Monday's broadsiding. They're going to call me back with a price once they've assessed it properly. The guy who hit me is paying out rather than go through insurance (it was his girlfriend's car/insurance). Think it's going to cost more than he expects. If the frame is fucked I want a similar vintage frame and all the good parts swapping over by the shop.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 28, 2013)

One of my managers got taken out by a car pulling a U-turn without looking on the way to work yesterday. First we heard of it was a call from the police telling us he was en route to hospital (and then shortly afterwards dropping his bike off at the shop!). Broken collarbone and ligament damage  apparently he literally went through the driver's window. Bet that guy will be a bit more careful about checking his mirrors from now on.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 28, 2013)

Crikey. I hope he recovers quickly Weeps. And sues the arse off the driver.

Are the police doing anything about it?


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 29, 2013)

I did a 100km ride with my club on Tuesday afternoon and it pretty much pissed down for the whole ride. It actually passed behind my house at the 40km mark and I was sorely tempted to abandon. It was only the potential damage to my reputation as the club's flahute that stopped me so I ground it out. The wet ride seems to have given me a mild case of Tom Boonen Arse Syndrome so I'm off the bike until next week I reckon.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 29, 2013)

Nearly taken out this morning by the classic of someone turning right through a gap that someone had left them at a junction, without checking nothing was coming in the bike lane too.  Fortunately I had only just started riding and was going very slow so saw in plenty of time. On my faster bike they'd have had me.  Hopefully the slight look of suprise on their face at seeing me pull up sharply will encourage them to look properly next time.

A friend got taken out by a hit-and-run on Tuesday night, not badly hurt but their bike is fucked.  They can't even be bothered reporting it to the police, which annoys me a bit (they reported a previous accident which had two witnesses and the police wouldn't pursue it for 'insufficient evidence', so they're not even trying this time - didn't get registration). They reckon the guy's car will have taken a bit of damage so seem satisfied with that at least.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 29, 2013)

^ wasoc.

had some turd in an audi clip my right foot yesterday as he nudged his way to the front of the queue of cyclists doing a right onto bayliss road just after waterloo bridge. After telling him to get to fuckery i was duly informed by the passenger that i wouldn't be in such a predicament if i had a 'proper job' as then i could 'afford a car'.

bang to rights i'm afraid.


----------



## Onket (Aug 29, 2013)

Could have done with some gloves when I started out this morning! /


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm starting to observe in the motoring public that they can look straight at you, but mentally place you in the gutter and carry on regardless.

Nothing beyond the usual daily impolitenesses for me, though the trail bike riding at speed uphill towards me on the fairly busy Bristol to Bath path last night caught me by surprise (not just commuters and roadies, but families out blackberrying) , and since I was on a pleasure / exercise ride, I had switched off the camera - not that it would have caught much of use.
All I have is a brief fantasy of the idiot falling off and losing his tyres and spark plug caps.


----------



## nuffsaid (Aug 29, 2013)

.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 29, 2013)

sat in the right hand filter lane, to continue going right. Heading towards a red light - suddenly I get a not one but two people beeping me for the temerity of being in their way. One of them, an articulated lorry then gets so frustrated that he pulls into the left hand lands, undertakes me, then swerves back in front of me (past another cyclist in the left-hand lane).

Fucking people.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 29, 2013)

nuffsaid said:


> .


 
what the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Onket (Aug 29, 2013)

Detoured down to the front tonight as the sky looked nice.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 30, 2013)

Laura Trott there, putting utility cycling back about 20 years with her half baked, fuckwitted opinions.

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...-trotts-attack-on-rogue-cyclists-8791153.html

looking forward to Lewis Hamilton telling all drivers to wear fire retardant suits and full face crash helmets.

depressing shit.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 30, 2013)

It's like that article was written by a computer algorithm programmed with all the key phrases.  How many of the 14 dead last year died because they weren't wearing helmets or jumped lights?  I bet it was fuck all. Diversionary shit.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 31, 2013)

Wiggo's been at it again too.

http://road.cc/content/news/90737-w...compulsory-and-ipods-banned-while-riding-bike

Headphones too ...


----------



## BigTom (Aug 31, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> Laura Trott there, putting utility cycling back about 20 years with her half baked, fuckwitted opinions.
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...-trotts-attack-on-rogue-cyclists-8791153.html
> 
> ...



She does at least mention infrastructure in that but anyone with sense should be refusing to discuss things like helmets until we've done everything we reasonably can to prevent collisions from happening.

That's what depresses me so much about the helmet crap, why the fuck are we even talking about it when so much is to be done to prevent collisions from happening and why does it seem people are happier to have the collision happen as long as we reduce the effects than to stop the collision from happening in the first place.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 31, 2013)

i cynically suspect she (and many other pro compulsion pro riders) stand to make a mint from helmet based sponsorship deals.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 31, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i cynically suspect she (and many other pro compulsion pro riders) stand to make a mint from helmet based sponsorship deals.



 one of those things I don't want to believe can be true but I agree at least one or two of them probably are motivated by the thought of making a bucket load of cash out of helmets and fuck the cyclists getting hurt by it along the way


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 31, 2013)

At least Chris "look at me in my brand new Jag" Froome hasn't joined in yet ...
There is precious little in common between that sort of "cyclist" and the rest of us.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 31, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> At least Chris "look at me in my brand new Jag" Froome hasn't joined in yet ...
> There is precious little in common between that sort of "cyclist" and the rest of us.


 
Froomestrong's F-Type is low rent compared to Tom Boonen's F12berlinetta...







The yellow calipers are a bit much but otherwise an excellent choice.


----------



## Onket (Aug 31, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> At least Chris "look at me in my brand new Jag" Froome hasn't joined in yet ...
> There is precious little in common between that sort of "cyclist" and the rest of us.



A lot of cyclists also drive.

Stop trying to drive wedges between people.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 31, 2013)

Just saying.
I mistrust bling.

But Jag aside, what they do is insane - especially road racers.
As for the track cyclists - they're a bit like the amateur MTBers you get on online forums complaining about being held up by cyclists on their commutes - i.e. cycling is something a sensible person reserves for the weekend when the bike is clamped to a car and taken somewhere out in the sticks.

Chris Boardman's OK - but then he does have bikes to sell...

EDIT :- no that's not fair - just went back and watched one of his interviews - he's *very* OK.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 31, 2013)

'They' are not a single separate group.
I have a friend who track cycles. He also commutes.
We are all cyclists. We are all road users. Stop dividing us up!


----------



## stavros (Aug 31, 2013)

I did a bit of a TT this morning of almost exactly 12 miles, and managed it in 42 minutes. It was fairly flat and I got lucky with all the traffic lights bar one.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 1, 2013)

My lighting battery has finally been retired to emergency use after several years. I think the car horn was the final straw.
So I have fitted what is actually a much newer battery - there will be several weeks of bouncing around to make sure it's fully tested before I really need it to work.


----------



## stavros (Sep 1, 2013)

Another short one this morning, but with a nasty* 10% climb about 1km long.

*Nasty meaning challenging and fun, and 10% is only the average. It's steeper in some parts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 1, 2013)

That doesn't sound like a commute. Forgive me if it was


----------



## plurker (Sep 2, 2013)

My commute tonight will be longer and slower than usual as I will be joining the LCC protest ride. If anyone's interested, gather under London Eye at 6 - for a 6.30 off, and the route heads off round by Houses of Parliament etc.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Sep 2, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Wiggo's been at it again too.
> 
> http://road.cc/content/news/90737-w...compulsory-and-ipods-banned-while-riding-bike
> 
> Headphones too ...



He is wrong about helmets, but he's right about headphones.


----------



## girasol (Sep 2, 2013)

Helmets will not stop people from being killed in many types of collision, but it surely helps avoiding serious concussions/skull breakage in a lot of cases...  Make it compulsory?  I can't see that happening.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 2, 2013)

girasol said:


> Helmets will stop people from being killed in many types of collision, but it surely helps avoiding serious concussions/skull breakage in a lot of cases...  Make it compulsory?  I can't see that happening.



you're right.

no it doesn't

lets hope so.


----------



## girasol (Sep 2, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> no they won't.
> 
> no it doesn't
> 
> lets hope so.



I meant to say 'won't'... mistype, will fix it now.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 2, 2013)

oh. then so will i.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 2, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> no it doesn't.


Really? I came off my bike at speed once, landed on my head, scraped it along the pavement. My helmet looked like it had been on a belt sander. My head was uninjured. I was very glad of it.


----------



## girasol (Sep 2, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Really? I came off my bike at speed once, landed on my head, scraped it along the pavement. My helmet looked like it had been on a belt sander. My head was uninjured. I was very glad of it.



Yeah, me too, the only time I fell off I landed on my head quite hard.  no injury, would have been a different story if I wasn't wearing my helmet.  I think I posted it here on this thread a few months ago.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 2, 2013)

i'd rather avoid a protracted cycle helmet argument. i'll leave this for you to read at your leisure.

http://www.cyclehelmets.org/1039.html


----------



## Crispy (Sep 2, 2013)

Thousands upon thousands on the LCC protest ride this evening. A rousing sight (and everyone got blinded by the sun shining directly over Westminster Bridge).


----------



## 8115 (Sep 2, 2013)

Not good.  The man pulling out of a side road and making me swerve ("I would have been in front of you" he shouted when I remonstrated, leading me to wonder why I'd needed to swerve) set the tone for the rest of the day.  And the traffic was apocalyptic.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 2, 2013)

RTI on the south lambeth road this evening, pull up to make sure it's not a rider down, as you do...

pf: Hi, not a cyclist i hope?
pig: No, tho we've had enough of you lot today
pf: Excuse me?
pig: Caught a load of you lot jumping red lights earlier
pf: I see - did one of them cause this? (points to minicab that had clearly t-boned a 4x4
pig: Wouldn't surprise me if it was, *snort*
pf:




pig: move along now please,


----------



## Crispy (Sep 2, 2013)

God, I'm glad I wasn't in your position. I'd have got dangerously satirical at him.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 3, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Thousands upon thousands on the LCC protest ride this evening. A rousing sight (and everyone got blinded by the sun shining directly over Westminster Bridge).


Yeah, it was lovely to see such a long trail of cyclists snaking around Parliament. We were near the front and from Lambeth Bridge we could see thousands coming over Westminster Bridge. Nice.

Not a commute though *slinks away*


----------



## Onket (Sep 3, 2013)

One of my pedals is going to break off soon.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 3, 2013)

There was moderately dense fog this morning.
The number of cars without lights was spectacular.
One of them required telling to stop tailgating me down a hill at up to 20MPH.
The safe braking distance at 20MPH may or may not be the 40 feet they used to specify in the highway code, but add the idiocy factor and it's certainly a lot more than practically zero.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 3, 2013)

Roads were hell this morning. I'd forgotten what normal rush hour/school run traffic was like


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 3, 2013)

The schools are still on an in-service day here today. Tomorrow will be the day when I start having to weave around Nissan Qashqais on the hill up by Temple Moor and making sure I stay out of the door zone again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 4, 2013)

A cyclist has been killed on Thurlow Park Road in Dulwich. Woman in her 30s. 
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...hgvs-not-fitted-with-safety-gear-8797656.html


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 4, 2013)

fuck sakes. that's on my route.

GET THE FUCK OFF THE FUCKING ROADS YOU MURDERING CUNTS

and the comments are the same predictably asinine, speculative, victim blaming fuckwittery one can expect from a cycling death related story in the ES. 

depressing horseshit


----------



## Crispy (Sep 4, 2013)

A decent number of well reasoned comments too, mind, on why the roads are designed to endanger cyclists, and why these sort of lorries are driven so badly.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 4, 2013)

they shouldn't even have comments turned on. These stories are often read by the victims families.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 4, 2013)

tbh I don't think they even need a photo with the screens and mangled bike visible, that's pretty upsetting in itself.

Still think companies that operate lorries that don't provide all-round visibility should be held up on corporate manslaughter charges. Not going to speculate that it's a contributory factor here, but it's happened way too often.  If you can't move several tonnes of metal without seeing what might be in the way then you really ought not to be moving it at all.  You wouldn't allow this on construction sites and have strict rules about banksmen etc. to protect the workforce - why isn't the public afforded the same protection?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 4, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> they shouldn't even have comments turned on. These stories are often read by the victims families.


What comments? All I see is the news article and a comment piece


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 4, 2013)

Watch this and weep ....


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 4, 2013)

Took me a while to figure that one out with them riding on the left - presumably a contra flow bike lane on a dual carriageway.

I was fucking furious recently when there were some roadworks narrowing the road in town here, with temporary light (for about 100 m only) and a big sign saying 'cyclists dismount'. Fuck right off, no reason at all for it. Wouldn't have held anyone up over that distance, I was halfway through before the driver at the front even got into gear.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 4, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Thousands upon thousands on the LCC protest ride this evening. A rousing sight (and everyone got blinded by the sun shining directly over Westminster Bridge).


Didn't realise you were there - I was too!

Had fun. It was a bit tame though (compared to usual Critical Mass shenanigans) but good all the same. We made a point. Whether it does anything is another matter.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 5, 2013)

this overly-aggro, needle-dicked, sorry sack-o-shit liked having his picture taken almost as much as the cyclist he tried to push over whilst riding down KPR liked nearly stacking into a parked car.

don't you just want to smash those twatty sunglasses into his piggy little face?







cunt. hope you fucking die.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 5, 2013)

I am forever amazed how many people are just arse holes to other road users.
You would think after 40 years of cycling I would be used to it.


----------



## girasol (Sep 5, 2013)

Well, we better enjoy last day of summer, 10 degree drop in temperature tomorrow...  Although I hear September has potential for pleasantness...

Dense fog this morning, even turned my light on, so did all the other cars!


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Took me a while to figure that one out with them riding on the left - presumably a contra flow bike lane on a dual carriageway.
> 
> I was fucking furious recently when there were some roadworks narrowing the road in town here, with temporary light (for about 100 m only) and a big sign saying 'cyclists dismount'. Fuck right off, no reason at all for it. Wouldn't have held anyone up over that distance, I was halfway through before the driver at the front even got into gear.



Those red or blue ones are advisory only - not that stops you getting the ire from motorists when you cycle on the road.

If you want to put your rage to use here's a start for you http://thecyclingsilk.blogspot.co.uk/2010/07/car-sick-highway-engineers.html

Or you might just find the sign vanishing overnight.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 5, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> cunt. hope you fucking die.


You're going down to their level. The kind of thing these guys say when they've run out of swear words.

Saw a tumble this morning on Brixton Rd, car -cycle- moped mix up,  the cyclist looked fine


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 5, 2013)

no i really do hope he fucking dies. the only use to humanity that tragic waste of skin and organs will ever be is as an organ donor. fuck him and everything he holds dear.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 5, 2013)

http://beyondthekerb.wordpress.com/2013/09/05/cyclists-go-truck-yourselves/


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 5, 2013)

strong work


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 5, 2013)

girasol said:


> Well, we better enjoy last day of summer, 10 degree drop in temperature tomorrow...  Although I hear September has potential for pleasantness...
> 
> Dense fog this morning, even turned my light on, so did all the other cars!


 
I much prefer cooler Autumn weather for cycling. I don't like this heat atall. Sick of getting work all sweaty and red.


----------



## girasol (Sep 5, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> I much prefer cooler Autumn weather for cycling. I don't like this heat atall. Sick of getting work all sweaty and red.



Yep, not great for cycling - but then again sweating is good for the skin.  Looking forward to faster cycling times though, been a bit slower lately, due to heat


----------



## Onket (Sep 5, 2013)

Lovely mist coming off the sea the last couple of days, cooled me right down. No wind either,  obviously.

Still need to replace my pedals & fit lights.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 5, 2013)

Great visibility up here, on a flyer going into town, almost certainly best time along the dual carriageway and another tiny segment later on. Stopped to check my progress at a crossing in the centre of town and noticed there was no phone in the mount on the front of my bike, which I hadn't zipped shut properly. Checked I didn't have it in my rucksack (though remembered starting it) and then started tracing my route back. About a mile and a half back I found the phone intact in the cycle lane just before the dual carriageway (at the exit of a petrol station) with the bumper case next to it. Slight scuff on the top corner of the case which took the impact (I'd have been doing 25-30 mph at that point), phone is fine.

Unbelievably lucky that a) phone survived impact; b) nobody ran over it (bike or car); and c) nobody found and kept it in the ten minutes it was sat there.

Think I'll be a bit more careful zipping up in future!  Think I'll also rotate the case so the zip closure is at the top rather than the bottom, so it'd be less likely to fall out if I was ever useless enough to forget again.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 5, 2013)

String - you know it makes sense !

My cheapo phone is in a soft wallet with a bootlace attached but it stays in my armpit bag - to which it is sometimes also tied - my bike camera has a loop of string - though amazingly it's yet to bounce out of the handlebar mount.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 5, 2013)

Onket said:


> Still need to replace my pedals


I've always remembered the thread direction by imagining it getting tightened as I pedal, but I learned the other day that that is the opposite intention and that precession actually tends to undo them - or rather won't tighten them so they will never come off.
I learned that to my cost the other year when I used copper grease, but no spanner and the pedal on the crank with the riveted cogs attached worked loose and tore out the threads.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 5, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> Those red or blue ones are advisory only - not that stops you getting the ire from motorists when you cycle on the road.
> 
> If you want to put your rage to use here's a start for you http://thecyclingsilk.blogspot.co.uk/2010/07/car-sick-highway-engineers.html
> 
> Or you might just find the sign vanishing overnight.


 
It was only there for a day or two, for a cordened off area around a mobile crane that was dismantling a tower crane.  There was also a sign further back saying 'cycleway closed' even though there isn't a path/lane on that bit of the road.  Fuckwittery of some sort I think.


----------



## girasol (Sep 5, 2013)

Facking 'ell, I did think the fog was dense this morning - 100 vehicle crash!

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/05/shepney-bridge-crash-100-vehicle


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 5, 2013)

weepiper said:


> http://beyondthekerb.wordpress.com/2013/09/05/cyclists-go-truck-yourselves/



FTA.  Grr!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 5, 2013)

If I cycled in a city with those sorts of vehicles where the drivers had attitudes like that, I imagine I would be somewhat less strict with myself about traffic lights and pavements - within reason.

I would like someone to clearly detail the circumstances of all these "accidents" so we can see if incautious cycling had _*anything *_to do with them.


----------



## girasol (Sep 5, 2013)

That's why I say sometimes it's safer to jump...


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 5, 2013)

and that's why you should probably take a bus.

yay, it's this again!


----------



## weepiper (Sep 5, 2013)

Never jumped a red light on a bike in my life. I have frequently jumped off and onto the pavement because a big truck has pulled up behind me at a red light though. Sometimes your spidey sense tingles and it's best not to ignore it.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 5, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Never jumped a red light on a bike in my life. I have frequently jumped off and onto the pavement because a big truck has pulled up behind me at a red light though. Sometimes your spidey sense tingles and it's best not to ignore it.


+1 which is of course, the correct course of action.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 5, 2013)

*

Jeremy Clarkson ‏@JeremyClarkson55m
I am about to embark on my longest ever trans-London bike ride. Almost certainly, I shall be killed.*


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 5, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> *
> 
> Jeremy Clarkson ‏@JeremyClarkson55m*
> *I am about to embark on my longest ever trans-London bike ride. Almost certainly, I shall be killed.*


I'm off to get a hire car


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 5, 2013)

and good luck to him.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 5, 2013)

First sentence is redundant.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2013)

I got beeped at twice today on the way home by different drivers, just for taking the middle of the road because I didn't want to be passed as it is not safe on that stretch. One of them went on to pass me dangerously. 
I am in the right to do that, aren't I?
If they can't pass a car there, then they shouldn't try and pass me. So they should only overtake me if there are two lanes.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 5, 2013)

The key benefit is if you annoy them, they can't pretend they haven't seen you.
Thankfully in the UK, we have the right to take the lane - so long as we don't slow to 5MPH and deliberately wobble about.
I think the threshold is 10MPH to be able to cross the white line on a trunk road.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I got beeped at twice today on the way home by different drivers, just for taking the middle of the road because I didn't want to be passed as it is not safe on that stretch. One of them went on to pass me dangerously.
> I am in the right to do that, aren't I?
> If they can't pass a car there, then they shouldn't try and pass me. So they should only overtake me if there are two lanes.



Yes, you're right to do that, if you don't think a car can safely pass you, you should take the lane. 
Rule 163 of the highway code says drivers should give at least as much space as they would a car and has a picture showing a car passing on the other side of the road.


----------



## Onket (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, you are right to do that there.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 5, 2013)

I do it all the time.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry, to clarify, I do that regulalry, because I often need to.
I don't literally do it all the time. I'm not doing it now for example.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2013)

I am doing it now on the sofa.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 5, 2013)

as am i.

using my tears as lube.


----------



## Winot (Sep 6, 2013)

Well that was unpleasant.  I'd forgotten what rain was like.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I got beeped at twice today on the way home by different drivers, just for taking the middle of the road because I didn't want to be passed as it is not safe on that stretch. One of them went on to pass me dangerously.
> I am in the right to do that, aren't I?
> If they can't pass a car there, then they shouldn't try and pass me. So they should only overtake me if there are two lanes.


You can do that but personally I wouldn't as I feel it is more dangerous as people will pass even more dangerously sometimes.  Maybe shift 1/3 out rather than into the middle of the lane.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 6, 2013)

8115 said:


> You can do that but personally I wouldn't as I feel it is more dangerous as people will pass even more dangerously sometimes.  Maybe shift 1/3 out rather than into the middle of the lane.



If it's a narrow road and they can still pass you, it's dangerous. The point of riding out in the middle is to make dangerous overtaking impossible.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I got beeped at twice today on the way home by different drivers, just for taking the middle of the road because I didn't want to be passed as it is not safe on that stretch. One of them went on to pass me dangerously.
> I am in the right to do that, aren't I?
> If they can't pass a car there, then they shouldn't try and pass me. So they should only overtake me if there are two lanes.



You're not 'right' (as if that matters) because you made the situation more dangerous for yourself.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 6, 2013)

Crispy said:


> If it's a narrow road and they can still pass you, it's dangerous. The point of riding out in the middle is to make dangerous overtaking impossible.


Well, he didn't manage it, he just made passing even more dangerous.  That's why I was saying, I wouldn't do it, not that it's inherently a bad idea, but unless you can definitely remove all possibility of passing, better just to signal that you don't want to be passed but still leave it as safe as possible to pass.  But obviously where I cycle the roads are different so what works here might not work there.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 6, 2013)

lane-taking should be dictated by road conditions, be they engineered (fucking pinch points ala railton road) or situational (cars parked/stopped along the left of a narrow road requiring you to position yourself so as to avoid being doored). Either way, taking the lane is going to result in you putting yourself at the least amount of risk, so do so with impunity. If whoever's behind you wants to get pissy, let them, they're not going to run you over, no one is that stupid. It's your road too, so use as much of it as you see fit.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 6, 2013)

I think the story needs clarification. It sounds to me like passing was prevented but then when the road was wider, the car made a dangerous overtaking move anyway.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> You're not 'right' (as if that matters) because you made the situation more dangerous for yourself.


No I didn't, I made it safer for me


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> No I didn't, I made it safer for me



You made the car's pass more dangerous than it would otherwise have been. Increased risk of collision and more danger for you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I think the story needs clarification. It sounds to me like passing was prevented but then when the road was wider, the car made a dangerous overtaking move anyway.


Yes! This was on Romney Road in Greenwich if anyone knows it


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> You made the car's pass more dangerous than it would otherwise have been. Increased risk of collision and more danger for you.


No, I made it impossible for them to pass me, then later, when it went to to two lanes, they passed me dangerously just to intimidate me. They had loads of room to pass me safely in this instant


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2013)

8115 said:


> You can do that but personally I wouldn't as I feel it is more dangerous as people will pass even more dangerously sometimes.  Maybe shift 1/3 out rather than into the middle of the lane.


I think we need to take the lane aggressively and be less meek


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I got beeped at twice today on the way home by different drivers, just for taking the middle of the road because I didn't want to be passed as it is not safe on that stretch. One of them went on to pass me dangerously.
> I am in the right to do that, aren't I?
> If they can't pass a car there, then they shouldn't try and pass me. So they should only overtake me if there are two lanes.



I think it's called 'the primary position'.  I find that when I hug the kerb I get plenty of dangerous overtakes, on one stretch of road particularly by HGV's who think there's enough room for me, their lorry and a vehicle coming the other way.  When I get overtaken  and given very little room I start to blame myself for loosing concentration and getting close to the kerb.

IMO it's always better to take the primary position.  It's easier to take it if you cycle relatively fast.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> No, I made it impossible for them to pass me, then later, when it went to to two lanes, they passed me dangerously just to intimidate me. They had loads of room to pass me safely in this instant



You would never have had the (well deserved) intimidation pass if you hadn't done the rolling road block act so you did make things more dangerous for yourself.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 6, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> You made the car's pass more dangerous than it would otherwise have been. Increased risk of collision and more danger for you.


There speaks someone from a country where they make you wear a silly plastic hat and ride in a "cycle lane" even if it's in the door zone.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 6, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> You would never have had the (well deserved) intimidation pass if you hadn't done the rolling road block act so you did make things more dangerous for yourself.



Also, women should wear modest clothing to prevent rape.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 6, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> You would never have had the (well deserved) intimidation pass if you hadn't done the rolling road block act so you did make things more dangerous for yourself.



^ this is some of the worst advice i have read on this thread.

you're a bit of a twat rally aren't you?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> You would never have had the (well deserved) intimidation pass if you hadn't done the rolling road block act so you did make things more dangerous for yourself.


Sounds like classic victim blaming here.
Why did I 'deserve' to be passed too closely?


----------



## Onket (Sep 6, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Also, women should wear modest clothing to prevent rape.



I think this pretty much sums it up.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 6, 2013)

please tell me you don't have a driving license.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2013)

If you are walking on a narrow pavement and a wobbly and slow old lady is teetering in front of you, do you slow down and patiently wait til you can pass her without alarming or endangering her, or do you tut loudy and sigh until she lets you pass or do you even shoulder her out of the way rudely? Only one of these behaviour is acceptable, isn't it?


----------



## 8115 (Sep 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> If you are walking on a narrow pavement and a wobbly and slow old lady is teetering in front of you, do you slow down and patiently wait til you can pass her without alarming or endangering her, or do you tut loudy and sigh until she lets you pass or do you even shoulder her out of the way rudely? Only one of these behaviour is acceptable, isn't it?


Ok, I'm sorry, didn't mean it to sound like I was blaming you.  But I'm still not sure it's good to ride in the middle of the lane.  Obviously anyone ovetaking dangerously is a prick.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 6, 2013)

the point is - if the road conditions dictate that it is a hazard for anyone to overtake, taking the lane is the best way to prevent this. 
http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/cycletraining/article/trav20111121-Effective-Traffic-Riding-pt-1-0


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 6, 2013)

I do the same thing when I go running as to and from my village where there's not any footpaths as the side of the road (except that when running I face the traffic).  I've found that being a bit out into the road means that cars take more notice of me, give me plenty of room and slow down.

Generally I'm also given plenty of space (more than when I'm cycling!) when I'm right into the gutter - but I like to always keep a gap so I have somewhere to dive into should anyone drive right at me.  That gap's also very useful on a bike - if a lorry pulls in too quickly and you need to pull over you have somewhere to go!


----------



## Crispy (Sep 6, 2013)

If you ride close to the kerb, the twats will still overtake you dangerously, but so will regular people, just due to bad habits and general ignorance. Riding in the middle may still get you the twat attention further up the road, but it also keeps regular road users in a safe location in the narrow bits.

Where it's safe, I'll pull in and let faster traffic past. It's polite, and I'd do the same if I was eg. driving a tractor on country lanes.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 6, 2013)

don't think anyone's suggesting you take up the road for shits 'n giggles. as you say - pull in when it's clear and let faster traffic pootle on.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 6, 2013)

Riding wide also makes you more visible to anyone pulling out from a junction in front, and gives you more time to react if they don't see you. 

I've been pretty nervous around cars since I got hit a couple of weeks ago (broadsided by someone swinging across the road to do a three-point turn) and find myself doing everything possible to make myself seen and be in a position to take evasive action.  If you need to hug the centre line on the approach to a junction with poor visibility (due to parked cars or whatever) then do so, regardless of whether you can see someone about to pull out or not, and regardless of whether this impedes anyone behind you (though check they're not too close before pulling out, and move out gently).  If you hug the gutter or move closely along the outside of parked cars people aren't going to spot you and you put yourself in more danger.

Make sure you can see, make sure you can be seen and make sure you have some safety margin for getting out of the way if you need to.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 6, 2013)

There's a roundabout I encounter on my way home where I quite often now don't indicate my left turn on the approach to discourage being cut up. 

I got a reply from the driving school with this video - I feel honoured.
(it was an instructor with no pupil)



I stay in primary all along there to discourage overtaking on a blind bend.
(but they still do anyway)
I'm not altogether sure what the painted bicycles signify.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 6, 2013)

Yep, I'd ride in the middle approaching that roundabout, no question.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 6, 2013)

I love the 'randomly painted bicycle symbol' approach to cycle planning


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 6, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> I love the 'randomly painted bicycle symbol' approach to cycle planning


Elsewhere in the area they paint those with coloured squares to signify it's part of a key route or other.

Up until the roundabout it's South Gloucestershire - the council that couldn't find a "cycling tsar" who was actually prepared to try riding a bicycle.


----------



## T & P (Sep 6, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm not altogether sure what the painted bicycles signify.


 There are some streets round here where there are more of those painted bike signs on a given street than there are lampposts. I'm still at at loss as to what the fucking point of them is.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2013)

On the part of my route I was talking about, in Greenwich, there are painted cycles dotted almost randomly about the road. I don't know what they really mean either, but I will take it to mean 'don't overtake cyclists here'!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2013)

On a couple of parts of my commute, I will also take the lane, even when there is a cycle lane cos it's always parked in and there's lots of cars that keep stopping and pulling out.
There's also one big long curve that I pull into the centre for cos I don't want anyone passing me. It's a fast section and there is a giant wall on the left that I don't want to be smashed into


----------



## T & P (Sep 6, 2013)

There is a high concentration of them at the Herne Hill end of Railton Road. I keep thinking there has to be a reason, as they're not evenly spaced. Hadn't thought of the 'not overtaking' theory. I'll have a good look next time I go pass to see if they're placed at crossroads or something.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 6, 2013)

Some people will overtake wherever it's possible, regardless of visibility, signage, double white lines or whatever. It's a bit of a judgement call on whether you allow them to do this or not.

Sometimes when cycling (and driving), for the sake of your own survival, you have to bite your tongue and adopt the 'Let the Wookie Win' approach.  Either that or try and outrun them


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 6, 2013)

I had someone pull out on me from a side road on the way home tonight and the passenger saw me and grabbed the wheel to make the driver swerve out of the way. More drama than was needed since I'd already anticipated they'd pull out on me and had slowed down to filter behind them so wasn't that close. Gave them a filthy look anyway, and I think it prompted an argument in the cockpit (male/female, possibly a couple, with more in the back).

People always pull out on me at that spot, and I'm usually out in the middle as I take the next right about 20m past that junction as the main road bends to the left. Can't signal until I'm past the first junction, and as it's a wide road people often think they can pull out anyway and I'll pass on the left of them because I'm going straight on. Crap layout, but no excuse for crap driving.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 7, 2013)

Over the 26 years I've been commuting by bike, I've changed my morning route and lengthened my evening route by a mile and a half to have as little to do with the motoring public as possible, and I'm now starting to seriously think about starting work half an hour early so I can leave half an hour early and avoid some of the crap.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2013)

I would hate to ride on a road with no traffic.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 7, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I would hate to ride on a road with no traffic.



Don't you enjoy a relaxed Sunday ride ?


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 7, 2013)

I prefer to cycle round central London, than out in to the countryside.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 7, 2013)

((((((those there Londoners))))))


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 7, 2013)

Cycling in London is fun in its own way, but gimme the North Downs any day.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Don't you enjoy a relaxed Sunday ride ?


Yes, but the most fun is when you're in traffic


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2013)

No one wants to play Mario Karts on an empty road. It would be well boring. 
I do like the odd country ride, but it's never top on the list of things to do.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 7, 2013)

Plenty of other thrills and spills though - potholes, slurry, the odd bit of wildlife...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 7, 2013)

It started out warm and sunny, so I got another easy 20 miles in - though I put a little effort in on the way back.
I left it a bit late so was chased home by clouds, a cool breeze and even a little sprinkle towards the end...

I wished I'd taken a second tee shirt ...though it wasn't cool enough for the coat.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Plenty of other thrills and spills though - potholes, slurry, the odd bit of wildlife...


Sure, it's a bit far to go in London though.
And I've never got round to learning how to fix my bike properly on the road if something were to give, so I stay on the city streets and thrill to the chicanes and roundabouts of the city.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Don't you enjoy a relaxed Sunday ride ?


I do try these occasionally but always end up bombing it. I seem unable to just trundle along.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> It started out warm and sunny, so I got another easy 20 miles in - though I put a little effort in on the way back.
> I left it a bit late so was chased home by clouds, a cool breeze and even a little sprinkle towards the end...
> 
> I wished I'd taken a second tee shirt ...though it wasn't cool enough for the coat.


Did you go to work today then?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 7, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Did you go to work today then?


Perhaps we need another thread. 

With a third for insanely hard / long rides.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2013)

Nah, I'm only joshing.
I like reading about other hikes too.


btw, in reflection, there is one route I like to cycle on occasion, to clear the cobwebs of doom, and it is mostly offroad, though hardly rural. Loads of foliage and wildlife though - meadows, waterfowl n that. I even saw a jay and a couple of kingfishers once. And lots of those shimmery rainbow dragonflys and damsel flys.
It's a cycle path called the Waterlink Way:
http://www.sustrans.org.uk/ncn/map/route/waterlink-way
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lewishamcouncil/sets/72157627169077096/

I also regularly cycle on the Thames Path east to Erith quite a bit. I love the riverscape of old wharves in docklands and the shape of the river winding its way through built up areas, and it ends up in Erith Marshes, where there are loads of birds, rabbits, semi-wild furry ponies and even the odd lizard, snake and sloworm.
I bomb it back from there on the A road though!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2013)

London from the Thames Path in the evening:


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2013)

Erith Marshes:


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 7, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I also regularly cycle on the Thames Path east to Erith quite a bit. I love the riverscape of old wharves in docklands and the shape of the river winding its way through built up areas, and it ends up in Erith Marshes, where there are loads of birds, rabbits, semi-wild furry ponies and even the odd lizard, snake and sloworm.
> I bomb it back from there on the A road though!


is this along the north bank? we do the souhtbank one but ive been wondering what the north bank would be like in terms of traffic as our rides avoid traffic as much as possible.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> is this along the north bank? we do the souhtbank one but ive been wondering what the north bank would be like in terms of traffic as our rides avoid traffic as much as possible.


No, the south bank one - from Deptford, through Greenwich, Charlton, Woolwich, then Thamesmead/Erith where the marshes are.
The north bank is harder to navigate as there are way more private developments hogging the riverside, but it's well worth it as there are some amazing old wharves and then there's the canals and actual docks. A lot more plaques and info displays showing you the history of the area too, esp round Trinity Buoy Wharf, with places like Faraday's Experimental Lighthouse. I love it round there!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 7, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> No, the south bank one - from Deptford, through Greenwich, Charlton, Woolwich, then Thamesmead/Erith where the marshes are.
> The north bank is harder to navigate as there are way more private developments hogging the riverside, but it's well worth it as there are some amazing old wharves and then there's the canals and actual docks. A lot more plaques and info displays showing you the history of the area too, esp round Trinity Buoy Wharf, with places like Faraday's Experimental Lighthouse. I love it round there!


we tend to go from waterloo down to greenwich, havent been past that point but its great to know theres lots more waiting for us! thanks for the tips


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Sep 8, 2013)

Ok not a commute but the second sunday in a row I have had bizarre mechanicals. Last week whilst on a ride with Chrisfilter my right shoe felt a bit weird for a few miles...then my right pedal (Time RXS) disintegrated just as we were nearing civilisation (my faith in composite materials further weakened there). Then today whilst pedalling furiously downhill on fixed gear at 2000 rpm I heard the heart sinking hiss of a new rear puncture. Thats ok, I'll just get to the corner and stop...fucking sidewall on the tyre exploded to leave me riding fixed gear on the bare rim slithering about trying to stop. Rider going the other way came over to tell me he couldn't believe I'd held it upright. Fortunately I had on old piece of tyre I'd cut up and put in my puncture kit, managed to limp 5 miles home. Tyre totalled, possibly rim too


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 8, 2013)

Shit. Lucky escape. You don't want to be stacking it right now! Sorry I couldn't make it out this morning.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 9, 2013)

Full-on skool crawl this morning .

Started out with someone tailgating me down a one way street with parked cars.
Since I'm going straight across, I place myself dead in the middle - leaving plenty of room either side.
But I literally had to point this out to the tailgater that they should position themselves to my right - which they eventually did, and when they pulled out, they did an impressive skid on the loose gravel...

I made a big show of congratulating the predictable red light piss-taker at the lights to the right of us who made it impossible to pull out before the second stream of traffic replaced the first.

Sadly he was some sort of cyclist ...


 

When I got to my one decent downhill, I decided to walk rather than risk an iffy overtake on a Monday morning on damp roads ... plus it's probably good for the calf muscles. 4 minutes of walking and I rejoined the traffic just behind the same van that I'd been behind at the start.

Sometimes "portage" is good for the soul - especially as it's a stretch of pavement where you get idiots cycling down at speed - sadly no opportunity arose to inconvenience one this morning, but I was able to demonstrate to the chap waiting at the bus stop that not all cyclists are selfish like that.


----------



## Onket (Sep 9, 2013)

New Year's Day 5 years ago?!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2013)

What did the car in the photo do this time, GG?

No commute for me today as I needed to bring my laundered shirts and keks in. I wish there was a way of bringing them in on my bike though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 9, 2013)

Onket said:


> New Year's Day 5 years ago?!


I can't be arsed to fix the date and time stamp and I quite like having a running counter on the video.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 9, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What did the car in the photo do this time, GG?


I only posted this particular red light jumper because they appear to be some sort of cyclist....


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 9, 2013)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> fucking sidewall on the tyre exploded to leave me riding fixed gear on the bare rim slithering about trying to stop. Rider going the other way came over to tell me he couldn't believe I'd held it upright




2 mins in


----------



## Onket (Sep 9, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I can't be arsed to fix the date and time stamp and I quite like having a running counter on the video.



Useless as evidence then, if you ever actually needed to use the footage properly.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 9, 2013)

Onket said:


> Useless as evidence then, if you ever actually needed to use the footage properly.


There's no easy way to report such things where I live - and I doubt it would hold up in court no matter how the date was set - I would have to rely on it capturing other references that could be verified.

It seems to have the desired effect when I have reported stuff - like the bus that cut me up a few months back - and I've now had one employer commenting on a video and on another occasion I assume it was the driver himself.


----------



## Onket (Sep 9, 2013)

What are the comments, generally?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Sep 9, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> 2 mins in




Yeah, I deserve that


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 9, 2013)

Onket said:


> What are the comments, generally?



The van driver who cut me up appeared under a couple of aliases and threatened me with undefined legal action if I didn't remove the video.

First Bus assured me the driver would be spoken to.

The driving school tried to blame it on a non-existent pupil.

As I said, in Bristol we have no equivalent of "Roadsafe", though there are rumours.

I just want bad behaviour on some sort of record.
Mostly cycle cam videos are used between cammers to compare notes and work out how to avoid things happening in future.


----------



## Onket (Sep 9, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> The van driver who cut me up appeared under a couple of aliases and threatened me with undefined legal action if I didn't remove the video.
> 
> First Bus assured me the driver would be spoken to.
> 
> ...



Utterly pointless exercise, then.

At least set the bloody date on it, and then if you do happen to be able to provide footage of a serious incident at any stage then you can. You can still carry on with your pointless and silly attempts to wind people up in the meantime.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 9, 2013)

It's a huge pain on cheap cameras - you have to edit and copy over a text file every time you format the card.
Hopefully the video footage will stand for something - as I said - other witnesses could be identified from registrations etc ...

And fuck off about the "winding up".
If anything the camera has made me more restrained.


----------



## Onket (Sep 9, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> It's a huge pain on cheap cameras - you have to edit and copy over a text file every time you format the card.
> Hopefully the video footage will stand for something - as I said - other witnesses could be identified from registrations etc ...
> 
> And fuck off about the "winding up".
> If anything the camera has made me more restrained.



LOL

The posting of the footage on the internet is the 'winding up' that you seem to love so much. And you have just admitted as much as without the correct date it's useless for anything else.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 9, 2013)

So all the dozens of cycle-cammers out there are just "winding people up" ?
Or is it just me ?


----------



## Geri (Sep 9, 2013)

It was cold. I was not happy.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 9, 2013)

cold  ? 

I have to confess I _*almost *_put my coat on this morning - or at least a second tee shirt, but I was glad I didn't.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 9, 2013)

I chose a mix to listen to on the way home that was quite disconcerting at one point - seemed to be someone saying random things quite loudly just behind my right shoulder.
I'm damned if I can work out which bit it was ...

https://soundcloud.com/dima-deepmix/dima-max-serpantin


----------



## BigTom (Sep 9, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> It's a huge pain on cheap cameras - you have to edit and copy over a text file every time you format the card.
> Hopefully the video footage will stand for something - as I said - other witnesses could be identified from registrations etc ...
> 
> And fuck off about the "winding up".
> If anything the camera has made me more restrained.



How come do you have to format the card? Can't you just delete the previous recordings and carry on?

I liked the return of the school run, loads of drivers stacked up behind red lights all the way in with me sailing past at my usual 10/15mph. There's little I enjoy more about a cycle commute than filtering past drivers


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 9, 2013)

My card tends to get corrupted if I allow it to fill up - I suppose deleting the files is an option - I probably did in the past, but I've just got into the habit of formatting it.
Recording several GBYtes of video a day is a nightmare for a hoarder - I have two 2 TB drives in my PC that were supposed to go into a mirrored network box, but they're nearly full and I reckon I'm going to have to buy another two for that so I can get myself organised. 

I'm probably on the cusp of ordering a better camera - there's a 1080 pixel one for £63 that's had a very good review.


----------



## Onket (Sep 9, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> So all the dozens of cycle-cammers out there are just "winding people up" ?
> Or is it just me ?



I'm talking to you, about your footage which cannot be used as evidence as it's got the wrong date on.

You are the one who isn't arsed about putting the correct date on.

As always, it's like talking to a brick wall.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 9, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> My card tends to get corrupted if I allow it to fill up - I suppose deleting the files is an option - I probably did in the past, but I've just got into the habit of formatting it.
> Recording several GBYtes of video a day is a nightmare for a hoarder - I have two 2 TB drives in my PC that were supposed to go into a mirrored network box, but they're nearly full and I reckon I'm going to have to buy another two for that so I can get myself organised.
> 
> I'm probably on the cusp of ordering a better camera - there's a 1080 pixel one for £63 that's had a very good review.



Fair enough, I've never had a problem with sd cards needing formatting, just copying files over to an hdd and deleting them from the sd card. I've not had a full card become corrupted either.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 9, 2013)

Onket said:


> I'm talking to you, about your footage which cannot be used as evidence as it's got the wrong date on.
> 
> You are the one who isn't arsed about putting the correct date on.
> 
> As always, it's like talking to a brick wall.


Isn't it arbitrary ?
I know what the time and date were - plus or minus a few minutes - it gets reset whenever I format the card. All I have to do is hit record with it aimed at a clock.
I can't see it contributing hugely to its value as evidence - you see a car with a given registration go through a red light - does it matter at exactly what time it did that ?
It's a £20 camera on my handlebar - not a calibrated and sealed evidence recorder.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 9, 2013)

I was well and truly pwned this morning by a female colleague - similar age - on a highly geared hybrid.
Not only did she overtake me on my morning 8-ish percent hill, but she did it on what would be my middle sprocket - but I already knew she was a better cyclist than me - even though she likes a cigarette ...

And then I dropped the chain trying to select my granny ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 10, 2013)

It is Cycle To Work Day on Thursday, so watch out!


----------



## Onket (Sep 10, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It is Cycle To Work Day on Thursday, so watch out!



Hope lots of people get envolved.


----------



## plurker (Sep 10, 2013)

It's cycle to work day every day on this thread 

Seriously though, it seems odd to have a 'Cycle To Work' day in the autumn , we should be encouraging ppl to ride in April/May - when they might continue to ride for several weeks in the nicer weather, and perhaps convert fulltime, rather than in mid-Sept when in 3 weeks it'll be cold, and the _fairweathers_ all disappear back onto the tubes and buses, and the ASBs are left clear for the cold-of-hand and numb-eared brigade!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 10, 2013)

Onket said:


> Hope lots of people get envolved.


Aye, just warning us regulars that it might be busier than usual and there may be loads of squeaky rustmobiles on the roads


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 10, 2013)

That reminds me. I need to get new gloves for the autumn/winter.
Any recommends, folks?


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 10, 2013)

Thursdays my day off so no cycling to work for me. 

I love this weather for cycling. It's made me realise how slow I've been cycling all summer to avoid getting too hot and sweaty when i get to work. Now I can go proper fast and it doesn't matter. It's so much more fun cycling fast


----------



## plurker (Sep 10, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> That reminds me. I need to get new gloves for the autumn/winter.
> Any recommends, folks?



I wear Endura Dexter - they're good for me until it's *really* cold...


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 10, 2013)

i wear ski gloves when it's really cold, but even they're not enough. I've never found gloves good enough to keep me properly warm when freezing weather tbh


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 10, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> Thursdays my day off so no cycling to work for me.
> 
> I love this weather for cycling. It's made me realise how slow I've been cycling all summer to avoid getting too hot and sweaty when i get to work. Now I can go proper fast and it doesn't matter. It's so much more fun cycling fast


I feel like I haven't made enough effort if I don't get hot and sweaty.
I really felt the coolness today. Will get used to it soon enough. It was nearly 30 degrees last week. What a contrast!


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 10, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> i wear ski gloves when it's really cold, but even they're not enough. I've never found gloves good enough to keep me properly warm when freezing weather tbh


Last winter I tried a few experiments with different things to keep my hands warm.. In the end the thing that really helped was fuck loads of layers of clothes on my body.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 10, 2013)

My new cycling shoes lasted less than a year in that the sole of the right one has got so soft it's a bit like pedalling in slippers.
Luckily I have a second pair, plus there's potential to try some inserts I salvaged from some Shimano shoes I owned a while back.
The new ones are so much stiffer I'll need to raise the saddle a bit before this evening's 20 miles.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 10, 2013)

I'll most likely miss cycle to work day as I have a hire car for three weeks as I'm having to drive down to Lincolnshite everyday for some site work. 

I've noticed at work in the summer there's a bit of a trend for cycling in on a Friday by the more casual cyclists, it's when you end up with a queue for the showers. We're out of that period for this year now.

I'm thinking of throwing the shit mountain bike I have at home (one I've been intending to give away) in the boot of the car tomorrow to bring it out here, it's a large site (derelict military base) and would be dead handy for getting about on, and no loss if it gets nicked from the portacabin.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 10, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Last winter I tried a few experiments with different things to keep my hands warm.. In the end the thing that really helped was fuck loads of layers of clothes on my body.


 
That helps your hands? I do that, but it just means my body is roasting which makes my hands feel even colder in contrast! Anyway, it should be quite a while before we get proper cold weather so I'll worry about that when the time comes!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 10, 2013)

I used to wear ski gloves all year, but last time I tried them they were agony - plus they're a nightmare to keep clean and dry.

I now have 5 pairs of Aldi "winter" gloves that I use all year and I put a pair in the wash each week.
Not fantastically waterproof, but I keep a spare pair in the office at work.

I tried some ski mitts for when it gets *really *cold, but the layers slipped around. I need to get organised with a needle and thread and perhaps something non-slip.

My limit is about £5.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 10, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> That helps your hands? I do that, but it just means my body is roasting which makes my hands feel even colder in contrast! Anyway, it should be quite a while before we get proper cold weather so I'll worry about that when the time comes!


It might seem a bit strange.. but it worked for me. I think Crispy mentioned it on here, using science.

My legs never get cold though. I wore shorts all winter last time. Even when it snowed.

But yes your right.. the cold isn't here yet. And the talk of it is making me frown...


----------



## girasol (Sep 10, 2013)

plurker said:


> It's cycle to work day every day on this thread
> 
> Seriously though, it seems odd to have a 'Cycle To Work' day in the autumn , we should be encouraging ppl to ride in April/May - when they might continue to ride for several weeks in the nicer weather, and perhaps convert fulltime, rather than in mid-Sept when in 3 weeks it'll be cold, and the _fairweathers_ all disappear back onto the tubes and buses, and the ASBs are left clear for the cold-of-hand and numb-eared brigade!



mmm, I don't know, I think a lot of people cycle in the summer then stop when it gets cold.  Probably the best time to start cycling is winter, less cyclists around, and things can only get warmer.  I started in Winter, and actually enjoy winter cycling, whereas people who start in the summer may never graduate to 'adverse' weather cycling.  So Autumn is probably a good middle ground to start with?


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 10, 2013)

yeah, my legs don't ever get cold but that's prob because they're the one part of my body that's constantly moving. 

My favourite time for cycling is late autumn/early winter mornings when it's cold but not freezing, crisp and fresh and light sun.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 10, 2013)

I think the only thing that would truly keep the cold off your hands would be solid wind-deflectors like you see on motorbikes. Windchill is a big factor, and all gloves are porous to some extent. Can't see how you'd sensibly mount such things on drop bars though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 10, 2013)

I was a motorcyclist for 10 years, so in comparison winter *cycling *is much easier going - since you generate your own heat. There are only a few days a year when I almost dread getting on the bike and that's primarily on account of ice and secondly fingers.

I used to quite like going back to combats and a jacket, but I've become a sunshine fiend now.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 10, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> That reminds me. I need to get new gloves for the autumn/winter.
> Any recommends, folks?



Pearl Izumi Pro Barrier WXB. I used them when commuting at -15 deg in Eastern Germany.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 10, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> Pearl Izumi Pro Barrier WXB. I used them when commuting at -15 deg in Eastern Germany.


my bike only cost £130.. I am not sure if i could justify £80 on some gloves


----------



## Onket (Sep 10, 2013)

I just use thinsulate knitted gloves and manage ok. I did have some 'windproof' cycling gloves until I left them on the train.  They were marginally better in that they were lighter, and better in the wet.

Thursday will be my first time on the bike in a week.


----------



## steeeve (Sep 10, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> my bike only cost £130.. I am not sure if i could justify £80 on some gloves


 
I've always found you get what you pay for with gloves but thats mainly from a skiing point of view. I've had warm hands in -40oC with decent mitts but they would make it tricky to operate brakes/gears with no indipendant fingers

I've got some weird split finger mitts for cycling (specialized sub zero) for the coldest days and they're good but I've still had cold hands occasionally.


----------



## T & P (Sep 10, 2013)

Apart from no more than 4 or 5 days in the entire winter when it was so cold they stopped working, I managed to do the entire cold season last year on a £4 pair of bog standard economy knitted gloves from Sainsbury's.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 10, 2013)

steeeve said:


> I've always found you get what you pay for with gloves but thats mainly from a skiing point of view. I've had warm hands in -40oC with decent mitts but they would make it tricky to operate brakes/gears with no indipendant fingers
> 
> I've got some weird split finger mitts for cycling (specialized sub zero) for the coldest days and they're good but I've still had cold hands occasionally.


If its minus 40 in central london, I think i'd probably work from home


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 10, 2013)

i will by slipping my hands into the recently eviscerated corpses of two space kangaroos. mmm, toasty AND tasty.


----------



## Winot (Sep 11, 2013)

Unpleasant road rage incident this morning - I shouted 'slow down!' at a car coming too fast through a narrow gap towards me (the whole road was narrowed on both sides due to road works).  He then did a circuit of the block and found me again to let fly a stream of abuse/threats etc.  Usual nasty stuff.  Then followed me again for more of the same, only to scoot off in a completely different direction to the one in which he'd been going at the outset.  Thankfully no violence, but I was a bit shaken up.  Not sure if I got his number correctly and not sure if it's worth reporting.

Interesting that his first words were "People like you think you're the ones in control but look at you now" or words to that effect.  I wish I'd asked why he thought I was in control - I certainly don't feel that when I'm on a bike and I've got a car bearing down on me through a narrow gap.  Suspect it says something about his feelings of powerlessness (/nambypambyliberal).

Anyway, it prompted some reflection on my part - I haven't shouted abuse at vehicles for years, but think I'll stop even the rare 'slow down!' as not sure it achieves much.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 11, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> That reminds me. I need to get new gloves for the autumn/winter.
> Any recommends, folks?



I just bought some long fingered gloves...Endura "Full Monty Glove"

underneath it says Summer Glove....well, it's hardly the full monty then is it?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 11, 2013)

Winot said:


> Unpleasant road rage incident this morning



My incidents are almost always very minor, but I had one last night that upset me a lot more than usual.
Little man safely sealed-up  in a small car - near the end of a narrow lane - who was clearly in no mood for simple good manners. I finally made him stop with a combination of simultaneous light flashing and horn.



Just where the hell was I expected to go ?

And how fast would he have driven past me with me jammed in the hedge ?
As it was he started moving before I was fully past across the ruts.
I regret not slapping his stupid car - that usually gets their attention.

I slapped the next one who just scraped past - and then there was a third who seemed hesitant about stopping and who copped more of an earful than they probably deserved - though they were waving their hands around at me ...

If I was driving my metaphorical "battered old Transit" they wouldn't have hesitated.

Thankfully I was doing one of my 20 mile extended rides so it was fairly well exorcised two hours later thanks to my homeward 10 miles with the mood set by "La Revancha Del Tango" - which also made it a ride more about "horsemanship" than "high intensity workout".

My commutes would be perfect but for a handful of interactions like this.


----------



## Winot (Sep 11, 2013)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I just bought some long fingered gloves...Endura "Full Monty Glove"
> 
> underneath it says Summer Glove....well, it's hardly the full monty then is it?


 
Perhaps it's to wear before doing a male striptease.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 11, 2013)

Winot said:


> Perhaps it's to wear before doing a male striptease.


I'm not sure there is enough velcro....but I guess it depends where you wear it.
For me, summer gloves are white, and come up to the elbow


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 11, 2013)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I'm not sure there is enough velcro....but I guess it depends where you wear it.
> For me, summer gloves are white, and come up to the elbow



The first pair of Aldi gloves I bought had a large area of white on them and I was peeved later on when I wanted to buy more and the white ones seemed coincidentally to be a tighter fit.

After the event I decided I preferred not to wear those as I felt self-conscious.

The first thing that came to my mind was "directing traffic".

On the other hand it means I feel obliged to wear a high-viz wrist band....


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2013)

There needs to a soft, absorbent part of a cycling glove to wipe your snot on


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 11, 2013)

My Aldi ones have such a thing on the thumbs - but in practice it's only used to transfer it to my right armpit.
I find it's always best to use the left hand one so critical gear-changes aren't messed-up by slippage.


----------



## steeeve (Sep 12, 2013)

Got wet this morning, think my hi vis has lost it's waterproofness


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 12, 2013)

Too mild in Bristol for my flappy hivis this morning - hopefully it'll clear up a bit by this evening's extended ride home - but iffy-looking weather is always welcome for thinning-out the other cyclists.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> There needs to a soft, absorbent part of a cycling glove to wipe your snot on


Mine do. Many do.

Collided with another cyclist who turned right coming the other way at a junction. SMIDSY, but he admitted all blame, promised to take greater care in the future and nobody/bike was injured.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 12, 2013)

Another quarter mile / 4 minute portage down my morning downhill rather than taking my chances filtering and I easily beat the cars I was behind.
It keeps my legs working, and it's good to use different muscles, but I twanged my right trapezoid slightly doing it on Tuesday..


----------



## plurker (Sep 12, 2013)

I had to get the train today. I miss my bike. Trains are RUBBISH.


----------



## girasol (Sep 12, 2013)

Like that no one is injured, Crispy, not that you had a collision! 

Was raining quite a lot when on my journey this morning, and with that comes steamy glasses whenever I stop.  It looks ridiculous 

Also, first day of using lights.

edit: ah no, there was foggy day last week too.  Used lights that day...  Ok, first day of using lights because it was still dark(ish)


----------



## plurker (Sep 12, 2013)

girasol said:


> Also, first day of using lights.


And I remembered last night why I took my Smart rear light off. It's not waterproof (even when taped ffs!), and turns itself off half-way through the ride.  £20 down the drain.

Luckily I have a second rear light, from the 99p store, which seems to work in all weathers.


----------



## doddles (Sep 12, 2013)

Now in Berlin, my cycle commute is a breeze. Starting off at Luftbrucke Platz, I go down the dedicated cycle path on Mehringdamm all the way past the old Berlin wall at Niederkirchner Straße, past the UK embassy and the Brandenburg Gate on my left, over the Spree river and arrive at Charité. Takes about 20 minutes, unless I get held up by a battery of slow cycling women doing their shopping . It's a fun ride on my new Diamant Elan Elite bicycle


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 12, 2013)

It must make a change being somewhere that cycling isn't seen as an aeration or poor person's option.


----------



## doddles (Sep 12, 2013)

It's fantastic I have to say, though unsettling to start with at intersections where cyclists in the cycle lane have right of way over cars turning across the cycle lane into side streets. I'm so used to having to yield to cars/trucks in that situation that I found myself doing likewise the first day or two, to the annoyance of cyclists behind me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2013)

I loved cycling in Berlin, but i didn't see many road bikes.
There are tram ruts all over the streets that can trap wheels (I fell off by thick wheeled oldlady hire bike when I rode into one)
And everyone goes at a genteel and sedate pace. 
I think it might test my patience a little if I lived there.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a mostly enjoyable 20 miles home - just a few annoyances - mostly 2 wheeled.
Started drizzling a few miles from home, but I was making at least as much sweat so I didn't stop to put any kind of a jacket on.

Musical accompaniment was "Nuyorican Soul".

I've taken tomorrow and Monday off, so I should get out a couple more times over the extended weekend.
Monday may even have a little sunshine, but 30MPH gusting winds !

-------------------------------------

Encountered the green trail bike on the railway path that shot past me a week or two ago when my camera wasn't running.
Put the video on Youtube with two clear face shots of the associated yoofs but I doubt the police would do anything about it because on this occasion it was being pushed.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 12, 2013)

This lady came up behind me yesterday on a narrow bridge.  There is a cycle path on the other side, but it's shit and involves crossing the road twice, so no, and a footpath which I don't like going on because it's also narrow, so I use the road.  Lots of cars think you shouldn't.  Anyway she came up behind me really fast beeping her horn and I had to go on the pavement.  I gave her two fingers and shouted "fuck you".  Stupid cow.

A van made up for it later that day when he beeped, and I got a bit shirty, looking back, anyway when he got alongside me he had his window down and was all like, "I'm really sorry, I wasn't beeping at you, I saw someone I knew"   Nice people do drive sometimes.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 12, 2013)

shoulda punched him anyway. to make up for the bridge lady who got away.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 13, 2013)

I went out for my 20 miles even though it was almost on the edge of raining.
I thought at least the railway path would be quiet, but there was one of those "ride your bike for charity" things going on - makes a change from the Lycra crowd I suppose ...
I stopped a couple of times on the way back when actual (hazy) sunshine made an appearance.

--------------------

I called into the garden centre where they happened to have birdseed on special offer, but I couldn't face adding even more weight to the bike 7 miles from home.

Then a few miles on I helped this poor injured pigeon off the path - I don't know if a bike had hit it - I didn't hold out much hope. 

Ironic - I could have left it a pile of food ... and when I got back home I found the local shop was out of the food my pair of wood pigeon like ... though I got them something else that should be OK.


----------



## stavros (Sep 15, 2013)

I did a bit of an experiment yesterday, resolving to not get out of the saddle at all. I deliberately did a ride of only about 8 miles, and it had inclines rather than actual hills, but ordinarily I'd have probably stood up and pushed a bigger gear for a bit. My thighs felt harder worked than normal.

This morning was just a fairly ordinary 15 miler.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 16, 2013)

If I ever shift the three carbon bikes around my waist, I may get to try standing up to get up hills.
At the moment, through I can deliver 2 or 3 hundred watts, a lot off that is needed to offset the weight of three carbon bikes I'm carrying around my waist. 

I've been having a long weekend - which is just as well as the weather was terrible yesterday - but every other day works out well for me.

I got in my 20 miles chasing what little sunshine there was - and on the way back was carrying 4KG of birdseed and had a fairly hefty wind blowing against me. Even got properly rained on for a bit near home - but nothing warranting more than putting on my bush hat.

I'm not up for pushing it at the moment and in any case am trying to learn to use my core muscles to do steady miles .. I have a tendency to make everything a bit of a sprint.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 18, 2013)

Chucked it down with rain yesterday so the new Carradice rain cape and spats got their first use in anger. Surprisingly effective! The biggest problem is that the cape's hood is designed to go over a bike helmet which I don't wear so it kept slipping over my eyes rendering me temporarily blind. Which is a fun way to commute.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2013)

Wore my jacket and gloves for the first time since the spring this morning.
The gloves are too warm and restricive.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Chucked it down with rain yesterday so the new Carradice rain cape and spats got their first use in anger. Surprisingly effective! The biggest problem is that the cape's hood is designed to go over a bike helmet which I don't wear so it kept slipping over my eyes rendering me temporarily blind. Which is a fun way to commute.


What's the point in having a cape? Isn't it best to just get soaked and dry off at your destination?


----------



## 8115 (Sep 18, 2013)

Puncture on my good bike so I rode my weekend bike.  I fell off it.  Waaa.  I think the little spikes on the thing the chain is on are worn, it slipped off and I went down heavily.  My body hurts.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm now midway through a three-week period of no cycle commutes (due to working on a site 70 miles away). I've been taking the edge of the withdrawl symptoms with weekend group rides (bit windy up on top of the moors on Sunday morning) and I've also been zipping about the site on my shit old mountain bike which I took down in the car with me.  I'm working on a massive near-deserted closed-down military base, flat as a pancake with several loop roads and a massive empty car park.  I might have to draw another cock on Strava at some point.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 18, 2013)

8115 said:


> Puncture on my good bike so I rode my weekend bike.  I fell off it.  Waaa.  I think the little spikes on the thing the chain is on are worn, it slipped off and I went down heavily.  My body hurts.


And I thought *I* was averse to things mechanical !


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 18, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> I might have to draw another cock on Strava at some point.


Or some lady bits.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2013)

I suffer withdrawal from cycling too. When I last went up to visit my folks, I didn't cycle for 6 days and it made me sad 
Which reminds me, I must buy train tickets soon for both coming holidays, so I can bring my bike up in the guard van


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 18, 2013)

I got in my mid-week 20 miles on the way home not fully up for it - think I have the annual lurgy on its way ...  It happened last year at this time when I was trying to get in a ride every other evening until the bitter end (while there was still light to get safely past the unlit railway path sections.)


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 18, 2013)

i too had been suffering cycling withdrawal.
I hurt my wrist (getting off the sofa) two days before i cycled london-amsterdam. I just scoffed loads of ibuprofen and ignored it. so i've been having a bit of time to rest it up..

I cycled today though. for the first time in 3 weeks. 

my conclusion.. its cold.


----------



## likesfish (Sep 18, 2013)

My puma hunter jacket is waterproof for my epic 1.1mile commute mostly downhill
 Unfortunatly I need waterpoof trousers.

Brighton council brought a container load of bicycle lights so free cycle lights yay!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 18, 2013)

It was 16 degrees in Bristol.
I was however a little anxious because as I headed to the half way point on my ride, I was aware that I was soaking my tee shirt due to wearing a jacket over it and I had no dry shirt to change into - so I rode back at a decent pace.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 18, 2013)

For all us who like to go for a ride


----------



## a_chap (Sep 18, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What's the point in having a cape? Isn't it best to just get soaked and dry off at your destination?



I prefer to get to my destination as dry as possible OU. Wearing waterproofs for me is like "boil in the bag" - after even a few miles I'm soaked because of sweat. The cape allows plenty of air circulation so prevents the build up of sweat.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 18, 2013)

I keep meaning to try a cape  - anything's better than waterproof leggings.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 18, 2013)

Oweee.  The bruises are coming up


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 18, 2013)

Time to get yourself sorted with a few basic tools.

I can't believe it took me so long to learn the basics.
Bizarrely in 1981 I could have drawn you an almost complete exploded diagram of a Norton Commando - apart from the gearbox.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 19, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I keep meaning to try a cape  - anything's better than waterproof leggings.



A cape won't keep the lower part of your legs dry if you're going fast or it's very windy. So you'd need spats to go with them.

http://www.carradice.co.uk/index.php?page_id=product&product_id=67


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 19, 2013)

Shame about the shoe size range. 
.. but I'm used to that by now.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 19, 2013)

Does anyone make helmets with a thin bit of gauze over the vents to keep the effing wasps/flies out of your hair?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 19, 2013)

I've yet to have that happen to me.
Perhaps you could try a hair net. 

Think yourself lucky ...


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Sep 19, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Does anyone make helmets with a thin bit of gauze over the vents to keep the effing wasps/flies out of your hair?



Yes - the last helmets I saw for sale in Lidl and Aldi had them. A lot of cheap helmets have them IIRC.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 19, 2013)

if you insist on wearing a helmet, make sure it's not a cheap one.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> if you insist on wearing a helmet, make sure it's not a cheap one.


even cheap ones meet the same british safety standards, right?


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 19, 2013)

which isn't saying much for the standards against which helmets are measured.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 19, 2013)

Rode my weekend bike slowly and casually throughout my commute.  No accidents but I did look like a scally the whole way


----------



## tendril (Sep 19, 2013)

took a spill on the way home. Back end went out turning sharply left. Hard down onto the femur-sacrum joint. Very sore to touch and gonna have to beaut of a bruise. Very wet road and I think it went out going over a welted seam where the road had been repaired. Must pay more attention!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 19, 2013)

tendril said:


> welted seam


Can they do that with tarmac ?


----------



## tendril (Sep 19, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Can they do that with tarmac ?


well it was really the smooth (and very slippery in the wet) pitch they seal the edges with sometimes, maybe welted was the wrong terminology


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 19, 2013)

tendril said:


> well it was really the smooth (and very slippery in the wet) pitch they seal the edges with sometimes, maybe welted was the wrong terminology


I had to look it up myself.


----------



## tendril (Sep 19, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I had to look it up myself.


Welted seams are something to look for in waterproof clothing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 19, 2013)

Nothing so neat as that on my route - rural / rustic all the way - making an MTB a sensible choice.
The key problem for me from now on is the tarmac edge of the railway path being obscured by leaf-mould and mud.
(I prefer to ride close to the edge.)


----------



## a_chap (Sep 19, 2013)

Have had two wisdom teeth taken out. So no commuting for me today. Or tomorrow.


----------



## Onket (Sep 19, 2013)

First day going to the train station that is further away.

I have joined the losing weight group at work FFS. Urgh.  etc


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Sep 20, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> which isn't saying much for the standards against which helmets are measured.



At the risk of repeating myself for the zillionth time on these boards the Aldi and Lidl helmets are TuV approved - the toughest certification regime in the world. Many expensive helmets don't make the TuV grade such as the pretty and £80 Catlike whisper. So a £7.99 helmet can not only match but outperform a much more expensive one in the safety stakes (but probably not in the styling stakes).

If you want to talk about the standards by which helmets are measured...perhaps you have very high expectations for a device which is some high impact polystyrene and a few layers of paint. The CE test for integrity is rated to 15kph, a speed most of us exceed as an average on a bike journey. Theres an argument the protection they offer is as much as anything psychological.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 20, 2013)

cool story bro.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 20, 2013)

Part of the plastic strap assembly on my Bell helmet is broken - doubtless it renders the helmet even more useless than usual.

Cheap helmets have never been an option for me as I have an oversize head.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Sep 20, 2013)

you and pissflaps both.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 20, 2013)

ha! hmmm... yers.

/carries on with crossword


----------



## Onket (Sep 20, 2013)

Chortle.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2013)

I am a fan of helmets.
I like to have something between me and Tarmac, should I fall on my head


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 20, 2013)

okay, well... let us know how that works out for you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2013)

Fine so far, not so fine for my friend who fell on his head in Grosvenor Square after being tapped off his bike and is now brain damaged and depressed and living alone in the countryside, after having alienated all of his friends with anger and delusions. He now spends all day posting Bjork videos on Facebook and ranting about his carers and his neighbours


----------



## a_chap (Sep 20, 2013)

I wear a helmet a lot less than I used to. If that's of any interest. Which I doubt it is.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 20, 2013)

a_chap said:


> I wear a helmet a lot less than I used to. If that's of any interest. Which I doubt it is.


Especially having had your wisdom teeth removed !

I was rather hoping I would be safe with mine having got so far .. there was a bit of discomfort when mine first emerged.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 20, 2013)

As I've said before, I consciously avoid wearing mine except when commuting - ever since my one accident** where the helmet did a little good.
I'm getting the same way with HI-VIZ - in addition to excessively-bright and unsuitable lights.

Not sure I'd ever want to ride a Pashley though ...

** I don't really consider it an accident - it was my incompetence in maintaining my bike.


----------



## Onket (Sep 20, 2013)

a_chap said:


> I wear a helmet a lot less than I used to. If that's of any interest. Which I doubt it is.



Me too.

I do feel like I should wear mine more, though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 20, 2013)

My weekend's activities have been sadly curtailed by the annual "Freshers' lurgy" - my lymph nodes up so high I woke up wondering if I'd been cheese-rolling in my sleep again. I got through the day on adrenalin from the ride in, plus the pressure of deadlines and several minor disasters emerging during the day.
I was all set for a 20 miler on the way home today - and possibly Sunday which might have yielded the odd glimmer of sunshine.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't wear my helmet all the time either


----------



## T & P (Sep 21, 2013)

Not sure if the best place to stick the story, but it does not merit a thread of its own... Hilarious piece in the Telegraph about rude cyclists ruining things for the poor residents of Surrey

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/acti...ar-declared-on-the-Lycra-louts-on-wheels.html


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't wear my helmet all the time either


some times i feel like i should wear it of a weekend.


----------



## stavros (Sep 21, 2013)

I've got a pretty bad cold, so I took it easy this morning with a relaxed ten-miler, and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't get "colds" as such - just some sort of "flu-lite" .. not sure about my shoulder pain being lymphatic now.  
My back was spasming a bit in Aldi..
Perhaps when I'm a bit wiped out I simply lose control of my musculature .

I rode a few gentle miles to my "every other week" shops ...

It's drizzling a bit here, but warm, so I may have a lie down on my garden bench in a bit and listen to the afternoon play.


----------



## ChrisD (Sep 22, 2013)

Wrong thread but it's cycling stuff at Aldi this Thursday....

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/thursday-26th-september/


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 23, 2013)

The "winter" gloves seem to have changed in design - let's hope they're a bit warmer - I have 4 pairs that I wear all year.
Sort of a shame if they're too warm for summer as one of my current pears is starting to get a bit ragged - I wash a pair most weeks.


----------



## Onket (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 23, 2013)

In my defence I have the lurgy.


----------



## Onket (Sep 23, 2013)

Changing of the seasons, etc. Both my children have custard noses. My tip (for adults) is to have a Berocca style soluable vitamin tablet every day. Lidl ownbrand (or anyone else really) are about a quid or just over for about 20.

This sort of thing (I can't find the Lidl one, but they do a nice Tangerine flavour)- http://groceries.asda.com/asda-webs...tle&referrer=cookiesDetecting#product/5881379

That ASDA one is a bit more expensive but it is 1250% of your RDA for Vit C. 

I rarely have colds or anything like that these days.


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 23, 2013)

T & P said:


> Not sure if the best place to stick the story, but it does not merit a thread of its own... Hilarious piece in the Telegraph about rude cyclists ruining things for the poor residents of Surrey
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/acti...ar-declared-on-the-Lycra-louts-on-wheels.html



It seems that cyclists are also quite troublesome for HGV's so the Road Haulage Association has stepped in to tell cyclists how to behave on the roads.

http://rdrf.org.uk/2013/09/20/victim-blaming-from-the-road-haulage-association/


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 23, 2013)

Onket said:


> Changing of the seasons, etc. Both my children have custard noses. My tip (for adults) is to have a Berocca style soluable vitamin tablet every day.
> 
> I rarely have colds or anything like that these days.


I get the lurgy this time every year (in my case, plus or minus a few days) as do a lot of my colleagues because I'm suddenly exposed to germs from thousands of people.

Actually I was slightly off ...

10/03/2010
21/10/2010
06/10/2011
24/02/2012
02/05/2012 - bonus lurgy
01/10/2012
18/03/2013- FLU
23/09/2013

The annoying thing was that like the previous couple of years I was trying to get in two or three evening rides on the way home right up until it gets too dark ..

Googling suggests Vitamin C benefits the athletic, so there may be something in it, but greatly increases the risk of kidney stones - so perhaps I'll try it for limited periods each year - I *do *take fizzy vitamins sometimes, but it's been a bit random...


----------



## likesfish (Sep 23, 2013)

I brought a £10 quid helmet off ebay cant see an extra £50 changing the laws of physics  on polystrene and hard plastic and the amount of protection it gives.


----------



## plurker (Sep 23, 2013)

All lids sold have to be to the same BSI kitemark standard on crush/break etc - the difference in price is just weight and venting. I wear a helmet all the time, my missus was hit'n'runned in Feb and fell hard enough to snap the helmet - better hat than head is my adage.

In non-hat news, I rode fast today, and got my commute 8.1miles under 29 minutes for the first time! One *very* hairy moment on Blackfriars Bridge when an HGV (in the RH lane) decided to cut across lane 1 and the cycle lane, without indicating, to turn left. Luckily there was a black cab in lane 1 who slammed on his horn his horn to alert the HGV else there'd have been at least one rider underneath.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 23, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> It seems that cyclists are also quite troublesome for HGV's so the Road Haulage Association has stepped in to tell cyclists how to behave on the roads.
> 
> http://rdrf.org.uk/2013/09/20/victim-blaming-from-the-road-haulage-association/



 

The first two don't seem unreasonable - so long as they admit that HGV drivers sometimes overtake cyclists and put them in that position - there certainly are some clueless cyclists around.

"Wear hivis" WHEN IT'S ACTUALLY DARK - seems reasonable. 
"Use lights" is patronising to any cyclist with three braincells.

As for "use cycle lanes", "wear helmets" - they can feck off.

Here's a lorry driver who appears to be telling a cyclist he should be using the shared pavement :-


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 23, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> View attachment 40956...
> As for "use cycle lanes", "wear helmets" - they can feck off.
> 
> Here's a lorry driver who appears to be telling a cyclist he should be using the shared pavement :-




On several occasions I've had exactly the same thing happen to me as in that video.  That's why the advice from the RHA in regard to using cycle paths irritated me a little.

Edited to add as I'm having a quiet day today I might just fire off an email to the RHA about their to advice to always use a cycle path - and I'll include a link to that video.


----------



## Onket (Sep 23, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Googling suggests Vitamin C benefits the athletic, so there may be something in it, but greatly increases the risk of kidney stones





Didn't know that.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 23, 2013)

Do you reckon you would otherwise catch multiple colds from your little 'uns ?


----------



## Onket (Sep 23, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Do you reckon you would otherwise catch multiple colds from your little 'uns ?



It was the kidney stones bit I was frowning at and saying I didn't know about.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 23, 2013)

Onket said:


> It was the kidney stones bit I was frowning at and saying I didn't know about.


I just meant that with adults generally getting a couple of colds a year you don't need to dose up all year - whereas children may bring you new colds - since they can have them all year.
Though I suppose it's because adults develop immunity ..


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 23, 2013)

i wouldn't wipe my arse with that RHA shit rag. Victim blaming cuntery that can get to fuck in every way.


----------



## Onket (Sep 23, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I just meant that with adults generally getting a couple of colds a year you don't need to dose up all year - whereas children may bring you new colds - since they can have them all year.
> Though I suppose it's because adults develop immunity ..



Yes.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 23, 2013)

vitamin C?


http://www.theguardian.com/science/2007/jul/18/medicineandhealth.sciencenews


----------



## Onket (Sep 23, 2013)

Placebo, then.  



> However, the latest survey, compiled results from 30 different studies around the world, concluded that only people who were exposed to exceptionally high levels of stress, such as marathon runners, skiers and soldiers on sub-arctic exercises, had fewer colds as a result of taking the vitamin. Among these, a daily supplement of vitamin C reduced the chances of catching a cold by half.


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 23, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i wouldn't wipe my arse with that RHA shit rag. Victim blaming cuntery that can get to fuck in every way.



Still I had a big of a hangover today and fancied a bit of a grumble.  Time for a ride now!


Dear Sir / Madam

I'd appreciate it if you could assure me that this email is passed on to the relevant person.  Any responses will be gratefully received.

This email is in regard to your advice to cyclists given in this page http://www.rha.uk.net/campaigning/press_releases/content/16201/cycle_safe_truck_aware

I appreciate your efforts to make the roads safer.  However I dispute your advice "Where provided, always use cycle paths instead of the road.".

This advice, although evidently meant in good spirit, shows a poor understanding of the realities of cycling and therefore discredits your 'Cycle safe, truck aware' message.  It is my hope that this email can help further your goal of "promoting road safety and understanding between the haulage industry and cyclists".  With a better understanding of the many faults of cycle paths I trust you'll change your advice accordingly.

Cycle paths are often of poor quality.  In fact they are rarely helpful to a cyclist.  If anyone wishes to listen I'll happily explain how using cycle paths often makes a journey less safe for a cyclist.  Alternatively I suggest you consult with regular cyclists and / or any cycling organisation as to how your advice to use a cycle path is not realistic and potentially dangerous.  I've also linked to two video which Illustrate this point.

I have much respect for professional drivers and I accept it's a very difficult job.  I also accept that all road users, including cyclists, don't always show the necessary levels of care and respect towards other road users.  However I have had first hand experience of HGV drivers who have shown aggression toward me as a result of cycling on the road adjacent to a cycle path.  If the HGV driver understood why a cyclist would choose to use a road over a cycle path I'm sure they would show the necessary levels of care and caution required when passing a cyclist.

Please take a look at this short video from Chris Boardman.  It illustrates how using a cycle path potentially makes cycling less safe for cyclists, and also for pedestrians who have to share pavements with poor quality cycle paths 

This video is to illustrate how a specific HGV driver who doesn't understand why cyclists often choose to avoid cycle paths tries to 'teach this cyclist a lesson' for choosing not to use a cycle path 

Finally should you be interested in learning at first hand why your advice to use a cycle path is misplaced I urge you to cycle using cycle paths where available.  I'm sure any cycling organisation would be willing to take a representative from your body out on a ride. This will undoubtedly promote better understanding between the haulage industry and cyclists.

Best regards


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 23, 2013)

strong work. needs moar 'You shower of UltraCuntz' at the end.


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 24, 2013)

I got a response:



> Your point is noted with interest. Cycle paths should be suitable and free from obstacles, potholes etc, just as roads should be and we would support efforts to hold the local authority to account on that. It is not our intention to urge cyclists to use unsuitable paths. The point that is made by members’ drivers is that where there is an appropriate cycle path and cyclists still use the road, which in such circumstances can be quite narrow, an unnecessary risk to cyclists is created – as well as stress s to drivers, of course.
> 
> Kind regards,



In the hope that the message really gets across:



> Thanks from your quick response.  It's much appreciated.
> 
> I accept that a driver who is unfamiliar with cycling will see a cycle path and from their point of view it may appear to be a perfectly good cycle path.  If it was a perfectly good cycle path it would be used.
> 
> ...



That's quite enough green ink letters for a while!


----------



## plurker (Sep 24, 2013)

I had a doppelganger this morning.  I shoulder-checked at Kennington PPost Office junction and had to do a double-take.

Pretty much exactly the same bike as me, the same helmet as me, same top as me, same rear light as me AND going the same pace until I upped onto the pedals to get over Blackfriars Bridge.  WEIRD.


----------



## T & P (Sep 24, 2013)

plurker said:


> I had a doppelganger this morning.  I shoulder-checked at Kennington PPost Office junction and had to do a double-take.
> 
> Pretty much exactly the same bike as me, the same helmet as me, same top as me, same rear light as me AND going the same pace until I upped onto the pedals to get over Blackfriars Bridge.  WEIRD.



Are you sure you weren't riding next to one of these carrying a large mirror?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2013)

Train today - just as well as the fog was well Silent Hill


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2013)

I reckon it'll be Thursday before I get on my bike again - such a shame - it would have been a lovely ride home tonight...


----------



## Onket (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm out on the piss tonight, so I'm leaving the bike at the station.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 25, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> However I have had first hand experience of HGV drivers who have shown aggression toward me as a result of cycling on the road adjacent to a cycle path.  If the HGV driver understood why a cyclist would choose to use a road over a cycle path I'm sure they would show the necessary levels of care and caution required when passing a cyclist.


My mum's partner sometimes drives a HGV as part of his work. Whilst I haven't heard it directly from him, some of his attitudes towards cyclists that I hear through my mum are quite frightening-stuff along the lines of not deserving to be on the road and, well, being culpible if they get squished. And that's coming from someone whose partner has a daughter and son in law who are commuter cyclists! I suspect he places us in some sort of "ok for cyclists" mental file. 

But it's very worrying as I imagine that he thinks like that as part of a HGV driver cultural thing, and whilst I don't think he'd be intentionally dangerous himself, I'm sure some of his peers would cross that line. Plus there's the question of what those views do subconsciously to your driving


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 25, 2013)

sounds like your mum can do better.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 25, 2013)

Anyway, I had the dilemma today of wondering what method of commuting is worse when you're feeling a bit unwell-the physical exertion of cycling (in the cold), or taking the bus which might be full of other germs. I didn't cycle today, but still not sure correct decision...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 25, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> sounds like your mum can do better.


Thing is in every other respect he's a lovely guy, and open minded with some sound views. Which is why I suspect this is a group attitudes thing. It's otherwise a bit out of character


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 25, 2013)

My ex-GF's driving alone, with hindsight, was a key indicator of just how incompatible we were.
She's gone and bought herself a large motorcycle now so at least has shifted the risk back on herself - hopefully she's careful when she has her daughter on the back. 
Perhaps riding a motorcycle will have made her think about excessive speed in built up areas.

I still instinctively have the greatest respect for professional drivers, but thinking about it, it may have been the insane overtake by a car transporter on a quiet suburban road that ultimately made me get a camera.

When a bus driver did the same thing in the same place, I had something to show his employer.


----------



## T & P (Sep 25, 2013)

Good for a stroll, probably not so good for a daily commute...


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 25, 2013)

nice work using your phone whilst driving a truck there, cockface.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 25, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> nice work using your phone whilst driving a truck there, cockface.


presumably left hand drive ?

The GIF has the end edited off :-


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 25, 2013)

T & P said:


> Good for a stroll, probably not so good for a daily commute...


And I thought *I* had a lot of clutter attached to my handlebar !


----------



## a_chap (Sep 25, 2013)

Foggy this morning. I even resorted to a high visibility gilet!

Not quite the done thing on a Pashley. 

NB: can't we have a smiley wearing plus fours or a bowler hat?


----------



## a_chap (Sep 25, 2013)

"Commuting" back to London from Edinburgh.






Note the handily placed umbrella in case of weather.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2013)

This morning, a car passed me while I was in the middle of the road, passing some roadworks. Inches to spare. There was a red light only 200 yards in front, so even more unnecessary. I rapped on the window and the lady wound it down. I explained in a polite, but admittedly bossy voice (I work in a school) what she'd done and that rule 163 of the Highway Code blah blah blah. She apologised profusely and addressed me as officer! Was it the hi vis helmet and jacket or the voice? Who knows?


----------



## Onket (Sep 25, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> This morning, a car passed me while I was in the middle of the road, passing some roadworks. Inches to spare. There was a red light only 200 yards in front, so even more unnecessary. I rapped on the window and the lady wound it down. I explained in a polite, but admittedly bossy voice (I work in a school) what she'd done and that rule 163 of the Highway Code blah blah blah. She apologised profusely and addressed me as officer! Was it the hi vis helmet and jacket or the voice? Who knows?



 x lots!


----------



## Crispy (Sep 25, 2013)

Should have tapped two fingers on your shoulder and said "that's sergeant to you, ma'am"


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2013)

Just checking: is it out of order for a massive goods lorry to overtake me as I am approaching a roundabout, so that I have to apply the brakes, just as I get on the roundabout. Had to pull in a little bit too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 26, 2013)

Overtaking on a roundabout.

I would say it was significantly worse than if it had done that on a straight road - given the extra hazards. You should never have to brake or change course when being overtaken. The highway code draws the line at deliberately accelerating to piss the other driver off.

I had an interesting exchange with the owner of a driving school recently after I posted a video of one of her instructors doing that (with no pupil).
And my incident was very mild in comparison.

It comes up a lot in cycling videos.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=overtake on roundabout&oq=overtake on roundabout&gs_l=youtube.3...1439.7918.0.8218.24.23.1.0.0.0.97.1264.23.23.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.pmVmsBgVrJM


----------



## Onket (Sep 26, 2013)

Leg/hip aches s bit. I must have put a bit more effort in today!


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 26, 2013)

rode part of the way in with a mate of mine who is considerably younger, fitter, better looking and most notably - quicker than i. i'm fucking bollocksed - i nearly threw up by the time i got to camden.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 26, 2013)

Part of my route is being resurfaced so the road is closed. There's an alternate route that takes me round it, but every day, without fail, I ride on autopilot right up to to the "road closed" sign and then have to walk it round on the pavement


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 26, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Part of my route is being resurfaced so the road is closed. There's an alternate route that takes me round it, but every day, without fail, I ride on autopilot right up to to the "road closed" sign and then have to walk it round on the pavement


i've been doing that for ages, too.
I get two streets away, and remember.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Overtaking on a roundabout.


Not on, just before, but I had to pull up basically to avoid the back smashing me once I was on the roundabout


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 26, 2013)

MGIF then.
If it felt bad, it *was *bad.
I have a much lower threshold for "professional" drivers of large vehicles who should know better - and might contact the company with a link to the video.
Your average numpty just goes on YouTube.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 26, 2013)

Had to go out to Aldi for more veggie stew and picked up a couple of pairs of gloves.
They do initially feel better insulated than the old design that I wear all year - so I won't wear them until it gets really cold.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice weather for cycling, this afternoon.
I nearly hit Paul Whitehouse at a zebra crossing.


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 26, 2013)

If anyone is in need of cycling kit you could try Aldi this week

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/thursday-26th-september/


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 26, 2013)

*Why is cycling receiving obscene amounts of Government funding when our libraries are being closed, asks Jake Wallis Simons*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/active/10330558/Take-a-stand-against-the-false-God-of-cycling.html

Is this for real ?


----------



## Onket (Sep 26, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Nice weather for cycling, this afternoon.
> I nearly hit Paul Whitehouse at a zebra crossing.



I hope you shouted "Green army" at him in a west country accent.


----------



## Onket (Sep 27, 2013)

Onket's bike - 1
The Man - 0


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## weepiper (Sep 27, 2013)

Onket said:


> Onket's bike - 1
> The Man - 0


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 27, 2013)

Horrible. Just horrible, both ways. I expect a couple of stupid/annoying incidents per commute, considering it's a 4 mile central London ride, but this morning was just relentless. There and back. I find it really hard not to take it personally when I also have my daughter on the back. But of course, I'm not going to stop and ask someone whether he thinks the highway code doesn't apply because he's in a van or because I'm on a bike, and risk aggression when I have my 3yo with me, so I don't even have that delicious RIGHTEOUS ANGER feeling 

But seriously, is it because it's Friday? Or is every other car's indicator not working today? Did a memo go out saying 'drive like a cunt today'?


----------



## plurker (Sep 27, 2013)

Had my bike serviced yesterday.

New chain, cassette, replaced the triple front chainring with a single one (only ever used middle cog anyway), new disc brake pads all round. She rides like a fucking dream again 

£170 bill, do that twice a year, still cheaper than a month's train pass!


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 27, 2013)

170 notes?! where was this?

/you need a bike with less moving bits


----------



## weepiper (Sep 27, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> 170 notes?! where was this?
> 
> /you need a bike with less moving bits



Totting up in my head the shop where I work would charge about that assuming mid-range Shimano 9 speed stuff


----------



## Crispy (Sep 27, 2013)

If I replaced my front chainring with a single, I'd have to think of something clever to control with the redundant shifter. Indicator lights maybe


----------



## girasol (Sep 27, 2013)

Can get a decent bike for that amount of money   Having said that my last service was pricey, as also got chain & cassette replaced, but I only pay for the parts (got a 3 year deal with Halfords), so considerably less than £170.

edit: actually, no, I did an investigation just now, out of curiosity and for future reference, last service cost me £130, replaced rear wheel, chain, derailleur and cassette (also brake pads).


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm about to treat myself to a new 38 tooth chainwheel .


----------



## plurker (Sep 27, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> 170 notes?! where was this?
> /you need a bike with less moving bits



east central on exmouth market. great service every time i've been there.  i've looked at retail prices of what's been put on, and i think it's fair tbh - their labour is only about £30. 

A bike with less moving parts wouldn't move, chain and casette fairly essential moving parts   could do without discbrakes though i guess, but that's what the bike came with.


----------



## plurker (Sep 27, 2013)

Crispy said:


> If I replaced my front chainring with a single, I'd have to think of something clever to control with the redundant shifter. Indicator lights maybe



some kind of scrolling LED screen with 'get off my tail you cunt taxi' would be more use than indicators...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2013)

*Urban Biking: The Art of Carrying Things by Bike*


----------



## a_chap (Sep 28, 2013)

I'll be using my bike trailer this afternoon to take the apples we've just picked to be crushed and juiced. Then I'll return with (hopefully) ten gallons of apple juice for 2015's cider


----------



## ChrisD (Sep 28, 2013)

is this casual sexism or sterotyping for women cyclists?     or useful way of indicating that cycling covers a variety of differing types?
Has the support of British Cycling....   bit of a twitter row going on about it.

http://www.findyourcyclestyle.co.uk/


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 28, 2013)

ChrisD said:


> http://www.findyourcyclestyle.co.uk/


Oh ffs. The 'cute commuter'. Seriously?  Clearly if you're a woman a bicycle is a fashion accessory, not a means of transport 

eta: I must be a man, because I am none of those (on _either_ of my bikes)


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2013)

"The Outdoor Adventurer" presumably covers the "road racer" look .. seems odd to put her on an MTB in the first place.
One of the "cute commuter"s has bell-bottoms and exposed transmission.

I would probably be "Bag Lady".


----------



## stavros (Sep 28, 2013)

I went up a hill this morning that was one of those which doesn't look hard but really drains your legs, and when you analyse the route on a map you realise it was quite a decent gradient.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 28, 2013)

What the FUCK



> You feel the need for speed and enjoy looking racy. You know that roads are made for sharing and you’re happy to hit the tarmac with a *sleek, lightweight, dropped handlebar bike that could rival a small car for velocity*.



accompanied by _this _picture





eh, NAW

I mean seriously, what a load of patronising WANK. Is anyone going to be encouraged by this twaddle?


----------



## The Boy (Sep 28, 2013)

That really is a shocker .

Anyway, I have new wheels arriving soon so shall finally be getting back in the saddle.


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 29, 2013)

My cycle commute has increased from 4 miles to 8 miles.  The technicalities of showering has rised to the fore.  I live in KX.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2013)

Et tu Grauniad  :-

*"Scotland's health tyrants should get on their bikes"*
If God had wanted Scotland to be a nation of cyclists, He'd have put the hills somewhere else
Kevin McKenna

http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/sep/29/scotland-cycling-health-initiative


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2013)

stavros said:


> I went up a hill this morning that was one of those which doesn't look hard but really drains your legs, and when you analyse the route on a map you realise it was quite a decent gradient.


There's a weird one near me on the local railway path - about 1km.
A gentle climb of about 3 percent for 250 metres that my legs usually enjoy, and I can often find the power to nip around slower people,  but then there's this flat section for 500 metres where no matter what I do with gears and cadence, my legs turn to jelly. Then another 250 metres at 3 percent which is challenging, but distinctly preferable.
The steep bits are probably done on 38 / 34 x 26  = 29 inches..
It's a controversial diversion made for the ring road which the council described as a_ "barely perceptible gradient_".



I just made a very dull video of a key part of it from footage I recorded on Sunday 8th April 2012 :-



Spoiler: boring - mentions Strava



www.youtube.com/watch?v=vH5RdwLdPwM


----------



## stavros (Sep 29, 2013)

I got overtaken by a MAMIL this morning, but at least he said hello. Often they're a bit aloof.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2013)

MAMIL, MGIF - all these acronyms piss me off. People are too lazy to even type these days, and they are thrown out as if you're supposed to know what they are, making the reader do all the hard work and google it.
It's damn rude in fact!


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 29, 2013)

its up there with 'lycra clad' and 'two wheeled menace' and all the other lazy tropes sloppily bandied about by anti cycling trollumnists.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2013)

I can't see anything wrong with MGIF, SMIDSY and SMIDGAF. 
It happens to all cyclists all the time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I can't see anything wrong with MGIF, SMIDSY and SMIDGAF.
> It happens to all cyclists all the time.


Yes, but what the fuck are they?
You're not making yourself understood very well if people have to go off and use google if they want to know what the fuck you are talking about.
And then it usually refers to a shitty stereotype


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2013)

Bad drivers are boringly repetitive.

After that we have "left hook" and "right hook" - are those all right with you ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2013)

SMIDSY has been around since I was a biker in the 70s - surely you know that one ?

RLJ ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Bad drivers are boringly repetitive.
> 
> After that we have "left hook" and "right hook" - are those all right with you ?


I don't know what you mean. Why can't you just say what you mean? It's not difficult


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> SMIDSY has been around since I was a biker in the 70s - surely you know that one ?
> 
> RLJ ?


No, just type it out!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2013)

I think I've managed to work out what SMIDSY is, but please be more considerate in future.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2013)

You're adept with language and those things happen to you all the time. Just how much trouble is it to learn a handful of acronyms ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> You're adept with language and those things happen to you all the time. Just how much trouble is it to learn a handful of acronyms ?


FFS


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2013)

What is RLJ, SMIDGAF and right/left hook? If you tell me, I'll remember.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 29, 2013)

weepiper said:


> What the FUCK
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm trying to work out what the heck it's supposed to be . Does that bike have down tube shifters? What is she riding into? A windsurfer??

-baffled-


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What is RLJ, SMIDGAF and right/left hook? If you tell me, I'll remember.


Hundreds of videos out there ... perhaps seeing it will make it stick better ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2013)

a_chap said:


> I'm trying to work out what the heck it's supposed to be . Does that bike have down tube shifters? What is she riding into? A windsurfer??
> 
> -baffled-



She seems to be on a roof - in winter.
I suppose the saddle is low enough to have her feet on the ground, but I'm guessing the front wheel is clamped somehow.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 29, 2013)

Lovely weather for a ride today but I was supposed to be cooking Sunday dinner so I kept it to just 200km. Slightly delayed by (yet another fucking) puncture. 

More drivers than usual were prepared to pause a moment to wait for a safe  overtaking opportunity instead of crossing the double white lines on the approach to bends or brows of hills. Which was nice


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Hundreds of videos out there ... perhaps seeing it will make it stick better ?


Why should I go off and watch a dull cycling vid just because you can't be bothered to make yourself clear?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2013)

FFS !


----------



## Crispy (Sep 29, 2013)

Red Light Jumper
Middle Aged Man In Lycra
Sorry Mate I Didn't See You


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2013)

Here is a list for anyone who is mystified by this shit: 
http://cyclingvillage.com/content/glossary-terms
Most of them are totally worthless


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> FFS !


CHELMSFORD


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2013)

My flu, though relatively mild, is going right up to the wire.
I decided against even cycling a few miles to the shops - so that's a full 7 days where the most exertion was going a few hundred yards up to the supermarket for supplies.
But I have been getting better each day, so unless there's something hideously wrong with my immune system, I should be OK to cycle in tomorrow.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Red Light Jumper
> Middle Aged Man In Lycra
> Sorry Mate I Didn't See You


and sorry mate I don't give a fuck


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Here is a list for anyone who is mystified by this shit:
> http://cyclingvillage.com/content/glossary-terms
> Most of them are totally worthless


"Amber gambler" is far too mild.
Call it like it is - jumping amber if it means anything is actually an RLJ.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> CHELMSFORD


That's not fair - you know I'm not a Cockerny.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> That's not fair - you know I'm not a Cockerny.


It's an acronym not a rhyming slang


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2013)

one you made up cos it's not on the Internets.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2013)

It's bloody accurate though


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2013)

Exactly how if it's only used by one person ?


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 30, 2013)

Back on it today after three weeks working away (work provided a hire car, seventy miles is a bit far for two wheels on a daily basis). 31:52 overall time wasn't bad, pushed it a bit in places although I don't think the wind was in my favour. 

I'm not quite hitting the speeds I was getting earlier in the summer despite being 5kg lighter, I swapped out the bottom bracket cartridge for a slightly less fucked second hand one at the workshop and I think it's a bit stiffer and might be holding me back. I'll pop a brand new one in fairly soon to see if that helps (any brand recommendations? It's an Isis system one). I'm also aneamic at the moment which won't be helping (due to a chronic illness I have - should be getting an iron infusion in a few weeks which'll restore things).  Nice to be back on the road though, and nice not to have anyone piss me off significantly on my first day returning. It won't last.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 30, 2013)

First day back for me too. Just the dreary succession of idiots with nasty lights on the shared path.
I started off in "Sergeant Wilson" mode seeing as it wasn't actually dark.
I forsee an upgrade to my weaponry - it just irks me to have to gamble £20 on a lamp with a separate battery to charge .. or I have to pay another £20 for a 12 volt driver board.



Since I need to fit a new middle front cog anyway I think I'll order a new bottom bracket of the correct length - rather than refitting the previous one that had 17000 miles or so on it.

The thing is I'll go for ages without the chain ever falling off the granny and then I just can't get it right.
It's either that or learn to drop down before engaging the biggest rear sprocket...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 30, 2013)

Well the first day back on the bike in 7 days was relatively painless - in spite of bacterial infections having sneaked in on the back of the viral one.
I think that now makes 3 years where I'd finally worked up a bit of enthusiasm to make use of the fading light and got hit with the lurgy. This evening, though a bit murky, would have been fine for a 20-miler on the way home.
Somehow I don't think it will happen before the weekend ... coincidentally I've been forced to step up to the plate for Saturday because no one else was available. Not sure what I'll spend the extra £40 on.
That said, I rarely do more than shopping on a Saturday and I can do that on the way home.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 30, 2013)

If I can find the margarine tub I have stashed away (difficult to find a round one these days - I wish I'd known in advance), I need to get stuck in to making my steampunk light switch console.
I'm only using copper because I stand a chance of bending and soldering it - it's quite a thin sheet that I have so I may need to brace it a bit.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 1, 2013)

Going home it was 18 degrees !
Definitely still tee shirt and shorts weather.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 1, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Part of my route is being resurfaced so the road is closed. There's an alternate route that takes me round it, but every day, without fail, I ride on autopilot right up to to the "road closed" sign and then have to walk it round on the pavement


I finally remembered to take the diversion.
They've finished the resurfacing now


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 1, 2013)

gritting season starts soon. make sure you pack a tyre lever and plenty of spares.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 1, 2013)

Or have nice chunky tyres.


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 1, 2013)

no thanks. i dont have the clearance.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 1, 2013)

You don't have the clearance Clarence?

Roger, Roger.

What's our vector, Victor?

Etc...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 2, 2013)

The traffic was so backed-up today I bit the bullet and filtered.
I couldn't help  remarking out loud that these people actually pay "road tax" to sit in traffic.

Almost perfect cycling conditions - shorts, tee shirt and arrived satisfyingly drenched in sweat.

The Sudafed I'd employed before I left had the desired effect.
This lurgy is taking its time to shift. I definitely won't be getting any extended rides in before the weekend.


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

a_chap said:


> You don't have the clearance Clarence?
> 
> Roger, Roger.
> 
> ...


tell me son, you ever seen a grown man naked?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 2, 2013)

Do you like movies about gladiators ?


----------



## a_chap (Oct 2, 2013)

Anyone know why PF's been banned?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 2, 2013)

rubbing the mods the wrong way on brixton chitter chatter thread, along with onket. 1 day.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 2, 2013)

Ok, thanks for the info Cripsy


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 2, 2013)

Another day, another lorry pinching onto your cycle route as it curves round a bend. It would have hit me if i had been a little less attentive and/or hadn't known to be extremely careful on that stretch. This is why cycle lanes are mostly useless and sometimes actively dangerous. ;mad:


----------



## weepiper (Oct 2, 2013)

Plagued by idiot car drivers who are too scared to overtake today. So instead they sat _just_ behind me clearly wanting past and making me feel like I should be going faster (than top gear  ) or riding closer to the parked car doors (er, no) instead of just putting the foot to the floor and overtaking. There was ample space to do it if they just knew how to fucking accelerate. It's more dangerous than actually overtaking sometimes.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 2, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Plagued by idiot car drivers who are too scared to overtake today. So instead they sat _just_ behind me clearly wanting past and making me feel like I should be going faster (than top gear  ) or riding closer to the parked car doors (er, no) instead of just putting the foot to the floor and overtaking. There was ample space to do it if they just knew how to fucking accelerate. It's more dangerous than actually overtaking sometimes.


Yeah they kind of rev too, to me.  I hate them.  I got beeped again today when I wasn't really doing anything wrong (someone wanted to overtake coming onto a roundabout, I was going straight ahead while they wanted to go left.)  Second beeping this week, people need to f*** the f*** off.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 2, 2013)

Cycle commute has been decent recently - some nasty potholes on my route have been filled in, new chain and cassette are running like a dream, and I keep managing to miss the rain 

Riding the recumbent (which I've been doing for the past month or two) is always more fun, and you tend to avoid scrapes and aggressive situations in traffic, cos drivers just see you and think 'what the fuck is that?!' and stay out of your way


----------



## T & P (Oct 3, 2013)

The weather is nearing that stage whereby it's not quite warm enough to ride in short sleeves anymore, but way to hot to do so in a jacket 

And yes, I am aware there are many garments in the market that cater for this kind of temperature, but I don't want to (or rather, cannot) spend any money on them- unless we're talking under a tenner.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 3, 2013)

I still find it too muggy. I want it get colder.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2013)

Another tee shirt and shorts day.

But after Friday's tumble, my left wrist is now one big bruise.
I've built up the left twist grip with three layers of inner tube and rotated the brake lever so I'm reasonably comfortable, but I have to let go when a big bump is coming up.

I'll be maxing out on the Voltarol over the next few days - Thursday looks like being positively Indian summery and I haven't cycled more than 5 miles in 3 weeks now....
But I've suddenly started feeling a bit lurgified again.


----------



## Onket (Oct 7, 2013)

Onket said:


> Changing of the seasons, etc. Both my children have custard noses. My tip (for adults) is to have a Berocca style soluable vitamin tablet every day. Lidl ownbrand (or anyone else really) are about a quid or just over for about 20.
> 
> This sort of thing (I can't find the Lidl one, but they do a nice Tangerine flavour)- http://groceries.asda.com/asda-webs...tle&referrer=cookiesDetecting#product/5881379
> 
> ...



Streaming cold & son has got tonsillitis, no doubt I will pick it up before long.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 7, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Another tee shirt and shorts day.
> 
> But after Friday's tumble, my left wrist is now one big bruise.
> I've built up the left twist grip with three layers of inner tube and rotated the brake lever so I'm reasonably comfortable, but I have to let go when a big bump is coming up.
> ...



You shouldn't be riding your bike you numpty. Get a bus.


----------



## Onket (Oct 7, 2013)

£1, 000, 000 says he won't listen!


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2013)

I specifically asked the doc.
Clearly it's not the sort of injury to strap up.

Buses are a nightmare - so for me it would be walking 4 miles - and that takes about 6 times more effort.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2013)

I got told off by a cop for jumping a red light. I hadn't but there seemed no point in arguing. Wanker.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I got told off by a cop for jumping a red light. I hadn't but there seemed no point in arguing. Wanker.


He should wait near the set of lights I pass twice a day - cars must be taking the piss every other phase.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 7, 2013)

Locked my bike at work and lost the key. What a pillock. Hope I can find the spare key...

In other news: I dug out the tandem yesterday and Mrs Chap and I went for a ride in the sun to the pub. Very nice it was too.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 7, 2013)

fast ride home tonight. Some very dodgy taxi drivers on the roads though  Drivers who don't indicate really make me angry.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2013)

It may be time to come up with an illuminated "back off !"  - though this evening's worst offender (of three) responded well to being told they were on video - so perhaps it's back to my idea of a number plate with a reg number based on "YOUTUBE" ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 8, 2013)

I fully acknowledge that it was actually the numptiest of nice but dim numpties who finally "got me" on the railway path on Friday after 26 relatively uneventful years, but the macho boys on the path depress me hugely - some mornings it feels like being back in the locker room at school - with the reek of godawful "cologne" as they invent a third lane, and their total inability to empathise with the pedestrians they whizz past from behind while chasing the arse of the one in front. 
This morning was possibly worse than usual because I was very late leaving the house and doubtless so were they.
It actually started with a guy nearly as old as me whizzing around a blind corner by the nursery and primary school, and as I carefully made my way to the path past the parents and children, two gormless idiots shot past me as if competing in a downhill MTB race .. the next notable one completely ignored the small boy wobbling in his way across the path to an exit.

With my colleague now working late so he can take Fridays off for childcare, it's definitely time for me to start half an hour earlier.

------------------------

My dodgy wrist had an interesting benefit this morning.
I left it too late to drop down to the granny on my token hill and couldn't face dropping the chain and putting even more strain on my thumb getting it back on so just though "sod it" and climbed it on my middle sprocket at a fairly respectable pace.
Then I sprinted down the outside of the traffic queue - having had a near miss on the inside on Friday .. (when I crossed back to the inside, lo and behold there was *another *car driver unfamiliar with the need to indicate when turning left across the cycle lane  ....)

I reckon I'll be well up for an evening ride on Thursday


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 8, 2013)

What amazing weather !
Grey all day then at 4pm the sun comes out.
Almost felt like going lidless, but with Friday's incident on my mind and feeling slightly less in control than usual because of my left hand, I though better on't.

I found myself consciously keeping moving on the railway path rather than waiting for any numpties to catch up with me.... there were a couple of large groups of runners - good in one way because it's difficult for the macho boys to get away with cutting up so many people at once, but I felt they were taking the urine a bit - as well as most of the path. I rather suspect they were practising for a charity event - they exuded a slight air of worthiness...

I do rather admire runners though ... one of the faster ones I followed for a bit must have been doing nearly 10mph ... but it would have to wait until I'm back to a sensible weight...

Thursday looks set to be even more sunny, but 30MPH gusting northerly winds and temps down to 10 degrees C  
But my proposed 20 mile ride is dependant on my hand being sufficiently healed for an hour and a half of cycling rather than just half an hour ...


----------



## a_chap (Oct 8, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> My dodgy wrist had an interesting benefit this morning.



I stopped reading at that point...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 10, 2013)

First proper chill of the year. Wind didn't help.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2013)

I wore my tube hat thingy under my helmet
I _*almost *_felt the need for a scarf.

Still in shorts though ...


----------



## a_chap (Oct 10, 2013)

Full fingered gloves and a fleece this morning. By lunchtime it's shirt sleeves conditions again


----------



## girasol (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah, glad I wrapped up warm this morning!  Headwind all the way.  Or maybe it was sidewind.  Everydirectionwind.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 10, 2013)

Full gloves on monday, leggings under my shorts today.  Didn't feel the need to strip off a layer at any point, though I was at a fairly slow pace most of the way (token sprint for a segment).  It's a pure northerly for my east to west commute home, going to have to watch out for gusts around buildings.

Nobody beeped at me today, I scored two on that count yesterday.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2013)

I wear full gloves all year.
I'm hoping to be in shorts until the clocks change.
Annoying to have to wear my flappy coat in this wind


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 10, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I wear full gloves all year.
> I'm hoping to be in shorts until the clocks change.
> Annoying to have to wear my flappy coat in this wind


I'm aiming for a full winter of shorts. 
I worry that living in the south has rotted my northern ways though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2013)

I suppose everyone has different vulnerable bits - but I do find that putting one thing on can allow you to leave another thing off ...


----------



## Onket (Oct 10, 2013)

The highest number of paperboys I have witnessed on my cycle commute to the train station, is 6. Can any other reader beat that?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2013)

We don't have those in my neck of the woods - just people delivering fast food flyers.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 10, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I suppose everyone has different vulnerable bits - but I do find that putting one thing on can allow you to leave another thing off ...


I won't be cycling through the snow with my top off


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I won't be cycling through the snow with my top off



But you might be able to put on a jumper so your fingers don't lose their blood supply.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2013)

Shorts were fine at work and on the bike, but I had to put on long trousers when I got home.
Let's hope I'm not tempted to keep them on to cycle to work - I'm determined to hold out till the end of the month.

Hopefully we'll be back to the Indian summer soon.


----------



## toblerone3 (Oct 11, 2013)

Have just begun a new longer cycle to work as I have started a new job.  Now cycling 8.5 miles (50 minutes) each way.  Before I was cycling just under four miles (25 minutes) each way.  I have found the need to start showering at work.  This is making my morning routines much more complicated and I am getting through a lot of T-shirts and underwear each week.  Been wearing shorts, but think I might have to invest in some track suits for the colder weather.


----------



## Onket (Oct 11, 2013)

Can anyone recommend breathable waterproof trousers,  please?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2013)

LOL

(sorry)


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2013)

Seriously though, I hold out till the very end before wearing long trousers.
I nearly tried Aldi's equivalent of "rain legs" recently, but they were hideously HIVIZ..


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2013)

toblerone3 said:


> Have just begun a new longer cycle to work as I have started a new job.  Now cycling 8.5 miles (50 minutes) each way.  Before I was cycling just under four miles (25 minutes) each way.  I have found the need to start showering at work.  This is making my morning routines much more complicated and I am getting through a lot of T-shirts and underwear each week.  Been wearing shorts, but think I might have to invest in some track suits for the colder weather.



I have two 25 minute commutes and endeavour to end the rides with nothing in my legs and pouring with sweat.

And it's cargo shorts 6 months of the year, combats the rest - and I have a spare pair of combats at work.
I'll wear a second tee shirt or a cotton rugby shirt  if it's cold.

I have a bath on a Sunday and generally feel the need for a two flannel wash at work by Wednesday.
I keep two tee shirts at work - and carry one in each day.
I don't get the pants thing. 
I only change my tee shirt.

I don't have a washing machine at the moment so my tee shirt production is taking longer and there are extras in the loop - but I don't see the problem.

Cotton tee shirts work very well for me - except for the hypothermia issue - a longer commute might finally persuade me to try a fancy base layer - but it's so much simpler just to have a stack of tee shirts available at all times. On 20 mile-plus winter fun rides I'll actually stop half way and put on a dry tee shirt.

Or you could do what Mr. "cycle in my office shirt" did this morning and presumably not cycle very enthusiastically and bathe in stinking cologne to shatter my enjoyment of the fresh air.

In the bad old days I used to hang my worn tee shirts up to dry and recycle them for the ride in - but I often have to be around people when I get to work and before I wash and change...


----------



## weepiper (Oct 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> Can anyone recommend breathable waterproof trousers,  please?



I've never found waterproof trousers that were any good. Happy to be corrected if anyone's got more recent knowledge though  I wear the women's version of these when it's horrible 

http://www.craghoppers.com/men/trousers/kiwi-pro-winter-lined-trousers.html

...which aren't waterproof but are reasonably water-repellent, windproof and very quick drying so you can sling them over the back of a chair when you get to work and they'll be dry by lunchtime.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 11, 2013)

If they let the moisture out, they'll also let it in. Waterproof trousers are pointless IMO. Just get wet.


----------



## girasol (Oct 11, 2013)

yeah, better to wear something that dries quickly, like lycra   (seriously it is)

Although I don't leave the house without my windproof jacket and gloves at this time of year...


----------



## a_chap (Oct 11, 2013)

I managed to judge my lunchtime ride home just wrong and got a bit of a soaking.

I can honestly say cotton chinos are definitely *not* waterproof.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2013)

My bottom line is I don't change my trousers during the day - I cycle, work and sleep in my shorts / combats. They obviously come off once a day for a wash and clean pants.


----------



## Onket (Oct 11, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> LOL
> 
> (sorry)





gentlegreen said:


> Seriously though, I hold out till the very end before wearing long trousers.
> I nearly tried Aldi's equivalent of "rain legs" recently, but they were hideously HIVIZ..


 
I commute to the train station & then sit on a train followed by a bus for a total of 2 and a half hours. I'd rather not do that in wet shorts. But thanks anyway.


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 11, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I have a bath on a Sunday and generally feel the need for a two flannel wash at work by Wednesday.



Love you GG!


----------



## Onket (Oct 11, 2013)

I've got a pair of proper workmen's waterproof trousers, but they aren't breathable at all and so get very sweaty. I'd like to avoid carrying a spare pair of trainers & shorts/tracksuit trousers every day, but I may have to resort to that.

When my cycle commute was without train and bus bits, I used to wear shorts and have a shower on arrival. It's different now.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2013)

Rain legs though ...
I keep meaning to try two bits of bin bags before investing in the real thing.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> I've got a pair of proper workmen's waterproof trousers, but they aren't breathable at all and so get very sweaty. I'd like to avoid carrying a spare pair of trainers & shorts/tracksuit trousers every day, but I may have to resort to that.
> 
> When my cycle commute was without train and bus bits, I used to wear shorts and have a shower on arrival. It's different now.


I've tried a few pairs of waterproof trousers. All of them sweaty beasts.

I think you can get some relatively cheap gortex trousers off the ebay. I think the army/camoflage ones are cheaper, for some reason.
I am not sure how well they work though.


----------



## Onket (Oct 11, 2013)

Even if I sort the trouser situation I will still have to carry dry trainers.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> Even if I sort the trouser situation I will still have to carry dry trainers.


get some Goretex walking trainers, i have some Nike ACG ones that I wear to work which are fully waterproof.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> Even if I sort the trouser situation I will still have to carry dry trainers.


you could get some overshoes?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2013)

.


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 11, 2013)

My son's both have broken front lights. Younger son's trendy one has worn the rubber band fixing and my older son's front light (torch type with AA's) has broken switch.   Have lent him mine (simular type) with broken switch but  for last 2 years I've just unscrewed front bit and put it back 90 degrees turned.  

Is it me or do all front lights under £25 have crap on-off-flashing mode switches that break after 13 months?

Any recommendations?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2013)

A key reason I made my own - no electronics - if there's an intermittent contact it comes back on again - but there isn't because it all bounces around on my bike 365 days a year in all weathers and gets used and debugged all the time.

I'm sure you already know my opinion on front lights.

For back lights I would reluctantly have to go with Cateye or Smart for the non-DIY option.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 11, 2013)

ChrisD said:


> My son's both have broken front lights. Younger son's trendy one has worn the rubber band fixing and my older son's front light (torch type with AA's) has broken switch.   Have lent him mine (simular type) with broken switch but  for last 2 years I've just unscrewed front bit and put it back 90 degrees turned.
> 
> Is it me or do all front lights under £25 have crap on-off-flashing mode switches that break after 13 months?
> 
> Any recommendations?


I've had some cheap cateye ones for two years, or so. No trouble yet. 

I could just be lucky though..


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2013)

Depending on how the current is regulated, you might be able to bypass the electronics.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2013)

String vests ?

I shudder at the thought, but I could dye them khaki or black ...

I'm reluctant to get into expensive base layers, so wonder if this would be a good option for winter rides to help with wicking.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 12, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> String vests ?
> 
> I shudder at the thought, but I could dye them khaki or black ...
> 
> I'm reluctant to get into expensive base layers, so wonder if this would be a good option for winter rides to help with wicking.



Base layers aren't that expensive, you can get a vest-type one for about 15 quid and a long-sleeved one from about 20


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2013)

Do they come in XXXL  ?

I would need at least 20 in order to have two clean ones per day.
I just wondered if a traditional way to use low grade cotton would be a cheap solution.

Whatever I use, it's a bit annoying to have to remove my office tee shirt and put something on underneath rather than on top.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 12, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I would need at least 20 in order to have two clean ones per day.



 don't you have a washing machine? They dry very quickly, that's sort of the point of them.


----------



## Geri (Oct 12, 2013)

Check out Aldi when they have their cycling events. They have some pretty decent stuff in.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2013)

weepiper said:


> don't you have a washing machine? They dry very quickly, that's sort of the point of them.


Not at the moment unfortunately and without a spinner my laundry is taking an age to dry - so I've even had to break into my emergency pants supply.
Based on last time I will sulk until well into next year before buying a new machine.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2013)

Geri said:


> Check out Aldi when they have their cycling events. They have some pretty decent stuff in.


Sadly not in my size.

I like the feel of cotton and I wondered what string vests were all about - they look grim under an office shirt, but might be right for my comparatively modest cycling exploits.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 12, 2013)

string vests are designed to keep you warm by trapping air next to your skin, not to wick sweat.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2013)

weepiper said:


> string vests are designed to keep you warm by trapping air next to your skin, not to wick sweat.


I was wondering if they would help prevent localised pooling - and keep the damp fabric away from my skin.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 12, 2013)

gentlegreen  sportsdirect have a huge range of long sleeve base layers. The cheapest is about £5 and they go up to XXXXL


----------



## a_chap (Oct 12, 2013)

I agree Sprots Direct have a huge range of base layers. However I was wearing one of theirs when I got heat stroke on the penultimate stage of this year's London Edinburgh London ride.

Haven't the foggiest idea what point I'm trying to make there. But advice is advice after all.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2013)

So what about cotton string vests ?
Would they give some benefit to someone who rarely cycles more than 40 miles on a winter Sunday and more usually only 20 ?


----------



## a_chap (Oct 15, 2013)

The problem with cotton is that it absorbs water and therefore gets wet & cold. So string vests are fine if you don't sweat much.


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2013)

Cold but dry. Hat & gloves. Shorts still ok once I got going.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't know if it's a knock on-effect from my tumble, or having to hold the left grip strangely because of it, but my right shoulder has been giving me serious gyp - I just can't find a comfortable way to put my arm .. luckily I had some Voltarol - though it took too long to cut in for my journey in.
It felt _*slightly *_better last night in bed.

My colleague has started working late at work, so I decided I would start and leave half an hour earlier instead - mainly to avoid the city-based macho boys on the cycle path - and that has seemed to work pretty well.

As for the roads, the school run traffic seems to have been replaced by more builders' vans.
I can see I will have to tread carefully until I have them trained.


----------



## girasol (Oct 15, 2013)

My early morning commute in London (6:30 - 7:00am) consists of a handful of cyclists, some very large trucks, lots of vans, very few buses.  It's very stress free actually, so it's the way home.  

You'd be surprised at how much of a difference an hour or so can make to the quality of the commute.  Also because there's less traffic I can really go for it, and not get held up on queues of cyclists.  The bits of the route that are busy have bus lanes on them, so it feels pretty safe.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2013)

Grim autumn dampness + inexplicably squeaky brakes + cycling in the dark in the morning = depressed Orang Utan


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 15, 2013)

So I left work at 4.40 instead of 5.10.

I still had problems in the lane near the hospital.

Mixed bag on the roads - some of the school run mums had a piss poor attitude.

The park was absolutely packed with dog walkers.

The railway path was much nicer though - hardly any evidence of machismo - I kept expecting some idiot to come out of nowhere and cut everyone up - fearing that I might be assumed to be a slow rider and not be planning to overtake, but I assume a lot of the traffic were school teachers - more buggies than usual and even the odd mobility scooter.
Lots of courtesy in evidence. 

It'll take me a while to get used to it all though.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 15, 2013)

Gridlock outside the office for some reason, so I was extra cheerful as I rode past a hundred yards or so of stationary vehicles. Sunny and dry weather too, so shirt sleeves only required.


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2013)

Someone else's lock through my brake cable. 

Luckily he turned up 10 mins later and was very apologetic. I removed the note I had written and tucked under his brake cable.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 16, 2013)

Must be a right pain when you have trains to catch ...

EDIT :-

How the hell is that even possible to do ?


----------



## Onket (Oct 16, 2013)

It looks more obvious as I moved my bike away and it pulled out the cable as a result. 

Cheers for lightening the pic. Much clearer!


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 16, 2013)

Touch wood the new timing is working out well.
No insanely bright lights on the path on the way in, through I've been *politely *covering my eyes and perhaps commenting when they're a bit over the top - new people, many fewer of them, very little evidence of Strava-chasing Lycra.

Reviewing my video of last night's *homeward *ride along there, I ended up feeling like *I* was the rough new-comer to the earlier slot 

My right arm still not 100 percent back to health and it being rainy and dark, rather than filter down my one traffic-infested hill, I walked instead and still beat the traffic.

When I got to the bike shed at work, the owner of the Halfords bike with several generations of cobwebs had cunningly moved it from one stand to another.
Last year's example remained there until the bar grips split..

Another reason for starting early is that with cycling so much more popular, I'd come close to having to double-up - even late in the year.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2013)

Cycling is a bit ouchy at the mo due to badly bruised/broken toes, but it's better than walking, so I'm staying on the bike.
It's getting colder, isn't it? It will be glove time soon


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It will be glove time *soon*


----------



## Crispy (Oct 16, 2013)

You must have capillaries the size of garden hose, OU!


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 16, 2013)

I feel totally exposed without gloves all year round - I now have 7 pairs of Aldi "winter" gloves so there's always a pair in the wash and a spare pair at work.

After the other week's tumble, I confess I feel slightly less confident about using my hands to protect my head, but I had no choice as my legs were tangled with a numpty and his bike - but I certainly saved some skin, and doubtless some of the bruising.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> badly bruised/broken toes


How did you do that ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2013)

Crispy said:


> You must have capillaries the size of garden hose, OU!


What do you mean? 
My gloves are very warm, so I'm not putting them on til it is cold enough to give me discomfort. It is not yet that cold. Only a little numbness this morning, but no pain.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> How did you do that ?


Depends who's asking 
I either got hurt from flamenco dancing with a Spanish lady who stamped on my foot
Or I can't remember, but the night before I had been at a wedding, where there was a swimming pool with stone steps leading down to it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 16, 2013)

As posted on the CTC forum :-

*"Why a house is worth more than a cyclist"*

*jailed for 27 months and banned from driving for three years*



> A car driver has been jailed and banned after crashing his vehicle half-way up the side of a house in Northampton.
> 
> Neighbours described the noise of the crash, at Little Billing in April, as "like a bomb going off".
> 
> ...



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-northamptonshire-24492335


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 16, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> As posted on the CTC forum :-
> 
> *"Why a house is worth more than a cyclist"*
> 
> ...


I don't think its because he damaged a house. More that he was driving fast enough, and without enough control to stop driving through a grass verge, over a fence, and hitting a house wall, several feet of the ground.


----------



## plurker (Oct 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It will be glove time soon



I put gloves on for first time on Tues, had to remove them at about the 3 mile mark as my hands were sweating buckets.  Still riding in a long-sleeve base-layer and short shorts.  If you're wearing a jacket you're just riding too slow - speed up, build heat


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 16, 2013)

It's not cold at all yet! Tomorow (apparently) it's going to be 18 degrees. And no rain, hopefully!


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 16, 2013)

It feels pretty mild right now in Bristol, not quite "hazy sunshine", 16 degrees, moderate sou' westerly, so having had to don the rubber trousers this morning, I suspect I will forgo the flappy jacket when I leave work at 4.30.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 16, 2013)

No gloves here, yet. 
Although I thought about it yesterday. 

Really enjoyed cycling in the rain today.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't feel I'm in control without gloves.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 16, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I don't feel I'm in control without gloves.


Just cycling, or at all times


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 16, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Just cycling, or at all times


All the time, metaphysically, but I need an interface between my hands and the bars - it's the only bit of Lycra I wear.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 16, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> It's not cold at all yet! Tomorow (apparently) it's going to be 18 degrees. And no rain, hopefully!



It was 5 degrees at 8.30am here yesterday. Definitely gloves territory.


----------



## girasol (Oct 17, 2013)

My seat wonked forward, so I had to cycle to work in a weird position, leaning forwards   was ok enough not to get off and fix it.  Will have to readjust before I go home though, can't do another ride like that.


----------



## Onket (Oct 17, 2013)

I've got no rear brake as I pulled the cable out in order to try to untangle my bike from the other person's lock, and I can't get it back in.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 17, 2013)

I did wonder about that.

If it's strands that won't stay in place by simply twisting while you push, I've left the odd strand out before - or I suppose you could try using solvent to degrease and then araldite or similar to bind the strands together...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 17, 2013)

weepiper said:


> It was 5 degrees at 8.30am here yesterday. Definitely gloves territory.


Aye, below ten: gloves on, I reckon


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 17, 2013)

Mild as a mild thing in Bristol this morning - 14 degrees C - so tee shirts and shorts.
I wore gloves though - as always.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 17, 2013)

Such a shock to see a range of types of people represented as day to day cyclists.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 17, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Such a shock to see a range of types of people represented as day to day cyclists.


I like the first guy.. Has no idea what his bike looked like, not even the colour of it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 17, 2013)

The ride home is no fun at the mo as I am sunblind pretty much all the way


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 17, 2013)

I know they can be a problem sometimes, and dogs are particularly scary, but I wonder if the true arbiters of road and path behaviour should be pedestrians.
I feel particularly embarrassed in a park I ride through where I've had to tell off speeding cyclists more than once - as well as witnessing the after-effects on several sets of pedestrians - and their reluctance to trust me as a cyclist.



I was happy today to encounter two confident groups walking 3 abreast on either side of the narrow lane where I repeatedly have altercations with car drivers.
I've seen them several times recently - perhaps hospital staff...



Yes - as the road narrowed I realise I was a bit too close and too fast.

... and then I happily stopped for a survey about cyclists versus pedestrians on the railway path.

It's been a horrible few weeks for me. I'm still in pain from the "accident" and the 5 miles home is the most I can bear.

Touch wood I made the right decision to shift my day back half an hour, but it will take a while to trust any other cyclists again.
It had been steadily creeping up on me over several years.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 17, 2013)

A greenfly went up my right nostril.


----------



## Onket (Oct 17, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> A greenfly went up my right nostril.



Something massive slapped me in the face this mornng in the pitch black. Greenfly? Pah.


----------



## girasol (Oct 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> The ride home is no fun at the mo as I am sunblind pretty much all the way



yeah, same here.  Today: warm and blind most of the way   could be worse.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 17, 2013)

It was pissing down and getting dark on the way home, and some nugget in a Fiat Panda decided to stop to let a passenger out on a blind bend, then as if that wasn't bad enough he tried to pull out as I _and the car behind me_ were overtaking him   and he can't have the excuse that he didn't see me as I had my lights on already.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 17, 2013)

joustmaster said:


>




Good grief, I actually remember that advert!


----------



## a_chap (Oct 17, 2013)

Today I bought a new-ish car and then rode the 22 miles from home to the dealer to pick it up. He found it hard to believe that anyone would ride that far! I explained that was not in any way far and that I planned to ride 150 miles on Saturday. I don't think he believed me though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 18, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Today I bought a new-ish car and then rode the 22 miles from home to the dealer to pick it up. He found it hard to believe that anyone would ride that far! I explained that was not in any way far and that I planned to ride 150 miles on Saturday. I don't think he believed me though.


I bet he would have been surprised if you'd only cycled 5 miles to collect a car.
For most people that's a Sunday ride.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 18, 2013)

Still amazingly warm down here in the humid South West and any rain should have cleared in time, just a swine that my right shoulder is giving me sufficient gyp to spoil a pleasant autumn ride home.

Not even an easy 20 miles in 4 weeks now.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 20, 2013)

hey there - shoot me if you like but here's a bit of cycling spam.. Wheels for Wellbeing "We can help you enjoy cycling whatever your disability, health condition or age" is a charity that used to operate out of Brockwell Park. I have zero connection with them (other than having tried out their bikes a few times and spoken to them on occasion in my local park) but I think they're really great. They want to win a grant from Lloyds and you can vote for them to do so here if you have a moment.. https://communityfund.lloydsbank.com/voting/cf_org_vote_profile.asp?cfr=98AA6C

A few years ago some vandals broke into the building (in Brockwell park) where they stored all their bikes and burned the lot.  It was really awful.  I'm so impressed they're still going, although I believe they're not in Brockwell Park any more - but several other venues in S. London.  It's such a great initiative - I still feel now, in my 40s, the same immense sense of freedom and joy I felt as a teenager when I could cycle and go for miles away from my home, despite being too young to drive, or not having the money for the bus/train.  There's nothing like it really, that sense of freedom and independence riding a bike gives.  

Anyway, it's late night and I'm sentimental, but if anyone has some moments to vote, please do.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 20, 2013)

Went out on the Pashley yesterday. Managed a round route of 150 miles from Worcester to Daventry and back. Cotswolds stunning and beautiful at this time of year but still very hilly. 

Got completely soaked by a passing "shower". More like a downpour - heavy, cold wet rain - but I found the thunder and lightening managed to take my mind of it somewhat.


----------



## stavros (Oct 20, 2013)

I avoided the rain this morning, but there was a hell of a lot of standing water on the road, so I got pretty soaked anyway.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 21, 2013)

It clearly rained quite a bit today, but by the time I left for home, it was a pleasantly mild ride in tee shirt and shorts to make up for this morning's waterproofs.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 21, 2013)

Bit of a headwind both ways today, wind switching from a south-easterly to a south-westerly during the course of the day, the shit.

I've found myself slowing down a bit now we're getting into autumn proper, with wet roads and diminishing light. For the next six months it'll just be a case of getting in as comfortably as I can, not so much zipping around or going for personal best times. 

I think I've also slowed down a bit since someone crashed into me back in August, still nervous around junctions or anywhere else cars are likely to not see me (though I was barely moving when I was hit, having just pulled away!).  Mitigating this is the fact I've bought one of those bright Cree LED front lights which is great, and that's giving me a bit more confidence that I will be seen - I'm even using it in good daylight, particularly in situations where I'm filtering through traffic and am at risk of not being seen by a lane-changer in front.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 22, 2013)

*17 *degrees C outside !

Having to wear waterproofs is likely to spoil it though.


----------



## Onket (Oct 22, 2013)

Wet roads but no rain again today. I am winging it so far, as I've still not sorted waterproofs/change of clothes/shoes etc. It's bound to tip it down sometime soon.

How horrible/pointless would cut-off waterproofs be?!


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 22, 2013)

With it being so mild, I'm still wearing shorts, so cut off "rain legs" would seem to be ideal just to stop my shorts getting soaked - but they're supposed to be sufficient even with long trousers.
With biting cold rain, I don't find full leggings too awful.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2013)

Just wear man-made fibre, Lycra even.  It dries while you work


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2013)

Dp


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, touch wood, I'm about to leave work in tee shirt and shorts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2013)

Don't be soft - you should wear shorts all year round - the pedalling keeps them from getting frostbitten


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 22, 2013)

Very excited about my ride today.  I'm off to London with my bike on the train.  Just about to arrive and then dash off to a pub.  

It used to be a bit of a mare finding my way about but I'm starting to get to know a few routes - and the sat nav on my phone is a great help.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm on the train annoying people cos my chain broke


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm on the train annoying people cos my chain broke



Oops - no breaker and split link ?

Good that in London you actually have the option of the train ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't know what a breaker is, but I think I can get it back on with that funny chain tool


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't know what a breaker is, but I think I can get it back on with that funny chain tool


That's probably what I mean.
Something to push a rivet out and perhaps back in.

I carry all this stuff, but 8 speed chains are nigh-on indestructible.


----------



## Onket (Oct 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Just wear man-made fibre, Lycra even.  It dries while you work



I have to sit on a train for 2 hours after my ride. It has to be either waterproofs or change of clothing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> That's probably what I mean.
> Something to push a rivet out and perhaps back in.
> 
> I carry all this stuff, but 8 speed chains are nigh-on indestructible.


It the little axle thing in the broken link just needs pushing in. Hope it lasts til Friday. Might need a new chain. Don't want to keep dealing with it like the last time.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 22, 2013)

Don't get one, always get two..

You do more miles than me and I usually have 3 chains and two cassettes on the shelf - and to that I'm now adding a spare middle chain-ring.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It the little axle thing in the broken link just needs pushing in. Hope it lasts til Friday. Might need a new chain. Don't want to keep dealing with it like the last time.


When I broke my chain, last year. The man who sold me a new one said that I should probably buy a new cassette too (the cogs at the back). He said that they wear at the same rate, and if you replace only the chain it might skip about a bit.

I bought just a new chain, and it was fine.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 22, 2013)

It depends how worn the cassette is.
A worn chain will knacker a cassette but not vice versa.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm have an iPhone. No need for a cassette!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2013)

Fuck that. All that tinkering and head scratching and getting covered in crappy oil that's really hard to wash off. I'm covered in smudges and so is the furniture. And the chain is still broke. I love bikes but HATE fiddling with them SOOOOOOOO MUCH. 
Train for the rest of the week. Bah! Well skint this week too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 22, 2013)

Is the rivet damaged ?

You should be able to remove a whole link so you have a good rivet to work with.

When you get the new chain, get a spare quicklink too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2013)

The side bit on a link was gone. On the road somewhere. So I pinched one from an old chain but it didn't fit. Looks too small. 
It does look a bit battered too.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> The side bit on a link was gone. On the road somewhere. So I pinched one from an old chain but it didn't fit. Looks too small.
> It does look a bit battered too.


Can you remove one entire link. So the whole chain is a little bit shorter?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 22, 2013)

Shortening back by a link may make it a bit tight - but you shouldn't be doing big-big anyway.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Can you remove one entire link. So the whole chain is a little bit shorter?


I'm not getting my hands dirty again


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not getting my hands dirty again


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 22, 2013)

Why not clean the chain while you're at it ?


----------



## Onket (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm like Orang Utan when it comes to fiddling with bikes. Fuck that. Not fun at all.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 22, 2013)

Onket said:


> I'm like Orang Utan when it comes to fiddling with bikes. Fuck that. Not fun at all.


Have you got a back brake?


----------



## Onket (Oct 22, 2013)

joUstmaster said:


> Have you got a back brake?



Not yet!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Why not clean the chain while you're at it ?


Fuck that


----------



## 8115 (Oct 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Fuck that


You'll be sorry you didn't.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2013)

8115 said:


> You'll be sorry you didn't.


No I won't. I'm getting a new one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm on the train and looking at the miserable weather. 
I should be glad that I'm missing it, but I'm not.
I think I'm addicted to my bike as this has put me in a blue mood.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm on the train and looking at the miserable weather.
> I should be glad that I'm missing it, but I'm not.
> I think I'm addicted to my bike as this has put me in a blue mood.


I like the occasional tube journey to work. Its so rare that I use it these days, it feels like i'm a tourist.
You'll be pissed off by Friday though


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 23, 2013)

FWIW - regularly clean your chain.  It makes for a much better ride.  It doesn't take long if you do it regularly and use special chain cleaning detergent.  A filthy chain grinds down the transmission very quickly - especially if the roads have been gritted.

Get a multi tool with a chain tool on it.  To fix a chain you take a link out and throw the broken link away.  Assuming you have gears it's no problem to shorten the chain a little.  With a bit of practice it's straightforward to fix a broken link in a chain.  It's really useful, and satisfying, being able to fix a broken chain!

If you replace a chain be prepared to then have to replace cassette and / or front cogs.  Depending on the quality of chain-set you use you could end up spending up to a hundred quid - or you could just take a link out of the chain and fix it.

If the chain regularly breaks get a new chain.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 23, 2013)

I just ordered myself another buff - a genuine one this time.
The Aldi one is a bit on the skimpy side - but it's still been very handy for when a fleece hat is too much.
I'm hoping the genuine one will be big enough to actually let me double up to a warm cap, or work pirate mode to protect my neck from the sun.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I like the occasional tube journey to work. Its so rare that I use it these days, it feels like i'm a tourist.
> You'll be pissed off by Friday though


It's not the tube, thank fuck.
I'd already be supremely pissed off if it was the tube


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> FWIW - regularly clean your chain.  It makes for a much better ride.  It doesn't take long if you do it regularly and use special chain cleaning detergent.  A filthy chain grinds down the transmission very quickly - especially if the roads have been gritted.
> 
> Get a multi tool with a chain tool on it.  To fix a chain you take a link out and throw the broken link away.  Assuming you have gears it's no problem to shorten the chain a little.  With a bit of practice it's straightforward to fix a broken link in a chain.  It's really useful, and satisfying, being able to fix a broken chain!
> 
> ...


I will never do all that. I just know it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 23, 2013)

You spurred me on to sort my transmission - just ordered two middle chain rings and another cassette - I probably already have two chains on the shelf.
I may actually leave it all on until it starts jumping - or take it all off as one set and file it away for emergencies.
I really ought to learn to rotate / file my chain rings...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 23, 2013)

Another Indian summery ride home in prospect. 

If my right arm wasn't still giving me gyp, I might have made it 20 miles - but I sneezed earlier and I have a horrible feeling I may have a cold on the way.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 23, 2013)

So much for the torrential rain as forecast! Looks lovely out there, although the trees are swaying a lot. Lovely weather for it, otherwise


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh yes - seems a little more breezy where you are ...


----------



## braindancer (Oct 23, 2013)

Puncture this morning but I changed the tube in record timing so rather than being annoyed I actually felt like a bad-ass


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 23, 2013)

is that mick hucknall?


----------



## braindancer (Oct 23, 2013)

Er...  yes.  It's been said on occasion that I bear a certain resemblence to Sir Mick.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 23, 2013)

Are you Mick Hucknall?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 23, 2013)

Time for me to out myself as actually quite liking Simply Red - or rather I did back in my dancing days.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Fuck that. All that tinkering and head scratching and getting covered in crappy oil that's really hard to wash off. I'm covered in smudges and so is the furniture. And the chain is still broke. I love bikes but HATE fiddling with them SOOOOOOOO MUCH.
> Train for the rest of the week. Bah! Well skint this week too.



People like you keep me in a job! 

If you do get your hands covered in manky oil though, a squirt of washing up liquid and a teaspoonful of sugar gets it off pretty easily (you need something abrasive to shift black oil)


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2013)

weepiper said:


> People like you keep me in a job!
> 
> If you do get your hands covered in manky oil though, a squirt of washing up liquid and a teaspoonful of sugar gets it off pretty easily (you need something abrasive to shift black oil)


Indeed! I am very happy to do so if it means keeping the black stuff off and not having to tinker. It's not my idea of fun. 
Thanks for the tip about the sugar - I keep having to throw away sponge scourers after ruining them


----------



## a_chap (Oct 23, 2013)

Another way to keep hands clean when tinkering with the oily bits on the bike is to use cheap disposable vinyl or latex gloves. Prevention being better than cure and all that.


----------



## braindancer (Oct 23, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Are you Mick Hucknall?



No!


----------



## a_chap (Oct 23, 2013)

braindancer said:


> No!



You are Mick Hucknall. And I claim my five pounds.


----------



## braindancer (Oct 23, 2013)

a_chap said:


> You are Mick Hucknall. And I claim my five pounds.



Busted.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 23, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Another way to keep hands clean when tinkering with the oily bits on the bike is to use cheap disposable vinyl or latex gloves. Prevention being better than cure and all that.


I always start with good intentions, but chain-changing time is always a dermatological disaster.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2013)

Football shorts today in a 'if they get rained on they'll dry quicker' effort. 

Perhaps I should check the weather or something as it was bone dry and cold.

Not too bad once I'd got going.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 24, 2013)

No rain in Bristol, but cool enough for the jacket this morning.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2013)

Paper says heavy rain tomorrow.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 24, 2013)

I believe the Express is predicting the storm of the century Monday morning.


----------



## plurker (Oct 24, 2013)

Yesterday, I was riding home, it was quite windy.

I ride pretty fast, and someone tucked in behind me along Clapham Road - fair enough, I do it occasionally.  A bit further on a car's indicating to turn across in front of me, and starts to make his turn. He's 20m or so off, so I don't brake as it's on the hill just past Clapham North, but I stop pedalling. The muppet who's drafting me fails to spot this, and runs into the back of me, I keep it upright, as does he - just - and he's 'sorry mate sorry' at me. No harm done so we carry on.
We carry on, the road up to Clapham Common and he's so close on my back wheel again, like inches, so I have a few choice words and let him past. At the next set of lights he ignores me; I pull off fast, and next time I shouldercheck he's there again, inches away. 

I just pulled a foot out into the road, upped on the pedals and lost him...but what a dick - what d'you do with numbnuts like that?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 24, 2013)

There was a discussion recently on the CTC forums with idiots failing to acknowledge just how wrong it is to draft commuter cyclists without being invited - as if merely daring to ride a bike is an invitation to others to play at racing with you.

http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=80472

I've had to move my commute to avoid the macho city boys who think it's OK to invent a middle lane for close, fast overtakes on the local railway path.


----------



## plurker (Oct 24, 2013)

I don't mind ppl drafting, as I say on occasion I do it myself, but always a couple of foot back - this was inches.
And after you've crashed into the guy in front once, you'd think that might be a little lesson to drop the fuck back a bit...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 24, 2013)

Shorts and tee shirt weather again, but the railway path section was ruined first by a bunch of clueless idiots weaving at speed between cyclists and pedestrians, 

 

and finally by a thug who came and sat inches from my back wheel - sadly I didn't get his face.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 24, 2013)

People drafting me pisses me right off. It's just rude. I nearly had a go at someone who was doing it today actually but there wasn't a suitable opportunity to stop and shout at him because the road was too busy with traffic, which goes to show that it's dangerous - if someone had opened a car door in front of me and I had to stop suddenly he'd have crashed into me and one or both of us might have gone under a car.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2013)

I don't think it's happened to me. 
I'm often the only cyclist on the road though, esp in the morning.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 24, 2013)

Being a bulky and averagely fast cyclist, I get a few people doing it to me. They usually keep a sensible distance. And they don't stay there long, as I like to weave through and over take traffic a lot.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Shorts and tee shirt weather again, but the railway path section was ruined first by a bunch of clueless idiots weaving at speed between cyclists and pedestrians,
> 
> View attachment 42436
> 
> and finally by a thug who came and sat inches from my back wheel - sadly I didn't get his face.



Is that you in the hi-viz?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 24, 2013)

Onket said:


> Is that you in the hi-viz?


LOL


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 24, 2013)

This evening's thug.
It was just like being tailgated by a car - shocking to be shouting "back off" to another cyclist.
I asked him to go in front so I could get him on video.

Sadly I didn't get his face.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 24, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I believe the Express is predicting the storm of the century Monday morning.


Think the weather obsessed Express predicts that almost every day.....


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 24, 2013)

Fitted these on me bike today


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Sadly I didn't get his face.
> View attachment 42440



Looks like he was giving you the wanker sign there, mate.

On New Year's Day in 2008.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 24, 2013)

Onket said:


> Looks like he was giving you the wanker sign there, mate.


I got plenty of "wanker !" in myself and told him to search for that on youtube.
A truly nasty piece of work.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 24, 2013)

Did you try "please don't ride so close" before trying "back off" ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 24, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Did you try "please don't ride so close" before trying "back off" ?



He knew exactly what he was doing.

I started off by telling him it wasn't a race and to stop drafting me.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 25, 2013)

Onket banned? What?

Noooo!!!!!!....

Surely shome mishtake? I'll miss the old bugger.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 25, 2013)

i doubt he is permabanned. he probably pissed the mods off with fastidious nature


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2013)

Handy ruler on back of van ?


----------



## T & P (Oct 27, 2013)

Who's looking forward to tomorrow morning's 90mph-wind commute then?


----------



## Utopia (Oct 27, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Shorts and tee shirt weather again, but the railway path section was ruined first by a bunch of clueless idiots weaving at speed between cyclists and pedestrians,
> 
> View attachment 42436
> 
> and finally by a thug who came and sat inches from my back wheel - sadly I didn't get his face.




...not to mention the lady with the Hi Viz vest who has neglected to display her 'Wide Load' sign!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 27, 2013)

Utopia said:


> ...not to mention the lady with the Hi Viz vest who has neglected to display her 'Wide Load' sign!



Funny bastard 

At least she's not still got her V plates. Unlike your dad.


----------



## toblerone3 (Oct 27, 2013)

T & P said:


> Who's looking forward to tomorrow morning's 90mph-wind commute then?



I might take the train.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 27, 2013)

Utopia said:


> ...not to mention the lady with the Hi Viz vest who has neglected to display her 'Wide Load' sign!


Funnily enough I assumed it was a chap - a postal worker from the sorting office back up the path.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 27, 2013)

T & P said:


> Who's looking forward to tomorrow morning's 90mph-wind commute then?



I gave my bike a good check-over today - brakes, tyres and transmission - and tweaked my front light a bit.
A strong westerly isn't the end of the world on my route.
Going home will be less fun.

Current estimate is in the 40s in Bristol.


----------



## T & P (Oct 27, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I gave my bike a good check-over today - brakes, tyres and transmission - and tweaked my front light a bit.
> A strong westerly isn't the end of the world on my route.
> Going home will be less fun.
> 
> Current estimate is in the 40s in Bristol.


Side winds pushing one to the right and into the path of oncoming or overtaking traffic would be the chief concern in parts of my route. Crossing the Thames should be fun


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2013)

75 to fix my bike - oof! that will have to wait til next week


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 27, 2013)

What's up with it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2013)

Needs new chain set as well as chain. And the gears need re-adjusting.


----------



## Utopia (Oct 27, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Funny bastard



Thank you.....I am, very funny indeed.


----------



## stavros (Oct 27, 2013)

I got a puncture ten minutes in this morning - my first for about six months - but I was in a handy place to pull over and put in a spare inner. After that it was a pretty good ride, if a bit heavy going when going into the wind.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 27, 2013)

T & P said:


> Who's looking forward to tomorrow morning's 90mph-wind commute then?



Me.

Because I have tomorrow off as a holiday


----------



## hiccup (Oct 27, 2013)

T & P said:
			
		

> Who's looking forward to tomorrow morning's 90mph-wind commute then?



Contemplating the bus. Going over Kew Bridge can be hairy enough in a stiff breeze. 

But then maybe a double decker bus isn't ideal in 80mph winds either.


----------



## girasol (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm working from home - I usually do on Mondays, but was planning on going in tomorrow. Except now I'm not anymore.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 27, 2013)

the weather report doesn't look too bad in london


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm rather proud of my 15 year old son who despite the presence of new inner tubes in our shed now has 3 patches on his rear wheel inner tube. 
I normally chuck them after that.. .What's the record for number of patches on a tube?


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 27, 2013)

ChrisD said:


> I'm rather proud of my 15 year old son who despite the presence of new inner tubes in our shed now has 3 patches on his rear wheel inner tube.
> I normally chuck them after that.. .What's the record for number of patches on a tube?


I've never patched an inner tube.
A new one costs £2.50 and they puncture only every couple of years.

I'm a wasteful man.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 27, 2013)

In my days of under-inflated 27 x 1 1/4" Michelin World Tour tyres, my tubes had loads of patches and bizarrely I carried a puncture kit, but no spare tube that I can remember. 

These days I have chunky Conti tyres with Kevlar and carry both, but rarely ever need either.

I was somewhat spoiled because Conti gave away free inner tubes for a while - so I got into the habit of replacing both at the same time... but I ride harder and farther these days so I'm back to having inner tubes with patches - and Conti MTB inner tubes are a lot more than £2.50.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 27, 2013)

I honestly can't remember the last time I had a puncture. I said this out loud at work the other day and everyone immediately went 'ooooh guess what you're getting on the way home' but nothing yet


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 28, 2013)

weepiper said:


> I honestly can't remember the last time I had a puncture. I said this out loud at work the other day and everyone immediately went 'ooooh guess what you're getting on the way home' but nothing yet



The puncture gods are aye vigilant, and hubris like this calls loud and shrill to them.  I'd suggest an immediate tribute to them as atonement, or you're looking at a double puncture, with lingering shards of glass too small for eye or hand to detect, just waiting to flatten your tubes again 3 minutes after you've swapped and reinflated.  Probably on a pishing wet day as well.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 28, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> This evening's thug.
> It was just like being tailgated by a car - shocking to be shouting "back off" to another cyclist.
> I asked him to go in front so I could get him on video.



Not following this.  Are you saying that he was too close behind you?  If so, why not just slow down and make him pass.  And by thug, was he actually acting in a threatening way, or is it just because he was slipstreaming you.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 28, 2013)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Not following this.  Are you saying that he was too close behind you?  If so, why not just slow down and make him pass.  And by thug, was he actually acting in a threatening way, or is it just because he was slipstreaming you.


He was actually threatening me.

We were doing 15MPH - and the path was busy.

There was no room for a safe overtake and I would never ever apply my brakes with someone so close to my wheel.

There's a video if you really want to see.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 28, 2013)

I was almost disappointed.
A lull in the wind so no assistance up the hill.

Lots of fallen leaves and twigs, but nothing to make me take evasive action.

The rain held off until I was at work so I was unnecessarily over-dressed.

On the plus side, many fewer cyclists and an almost empty bike shed.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 28, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> He was actually threatening me.
> 
> We were doing 15MPH - and the path was busy.
> 
> ...



Who said anything about braking.  Just ease up on the pedalling.

You really do seem to get a lot of aggro from other cyclists.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 28, 2013)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Who said anything about braking.  Just ease up on the pedalling.


He was *inches *from my wheel at 15mph.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 28, 2013)

Seriously, not following the complication here.  Just ease up on pedalling.  Worst case scenario is he clips your back tyre, which is a lot more likely to send him flying than you.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 28, 2013)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Seriously, not following the complication here.  Just ease up on pedalling.  Worst case scenario is he clips your back tyre, which is a lot more likely to send him flying then you.


Having been knocked off my bike 3 weeks ago by someone trying to undertake me and still being in some pain, I wasn't in the mood to take chances.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 28, 2013)

Wind not an issue. Wet leaves, however were *everywhere*. Guy behind me slid and crashed on a curve and nearly took 2 others out with him


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 28, 2013)

Left work at 4.30 and there were a couple of lightning flashes - luckily there was no hailstorm and my shorts only got slightly damp.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 28, 2013)

Sunshine all afternoon 
Torrential rain and 20mph headwind all the way home


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm so annoyed I was too wimpy to cycle today. The wind had totally died down this evening and the rain had stopped and I wasted stupid money on tube fares and the pleasure of being squished against stinky, sick, sweaty people with colds and coughs.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 29, 2013)

My line manager was prevented from cycling by his mrs.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 29, 2013)

Gloves today. First time this season. A sad day..

Not a serious pair though. Some cheap thin ones. those wool style ones that stretch


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 29, 2013)

Saw a terrible near crash today. Speedy truck weaving lanes and then suddenly turning left even though there was a cycle next to them.  The cyclist veered left hugging the truck until it sped off.  I'm 100% sure it didn't signal.

It was around the tricky Kennington Lane/Road junction.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 29, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Gloves today. First time this season. A sad day..


I couldn't ever ride without gloves..

It's long trousers that's my dilemma this time of year - I have two new pairs of combats on the way, but I'm worried the new pocket arrangement might turn out to be annoying.
Last year I learned to put them though the machine before wearing them - but I don't currently have one at the moment ...


----------



## Onket (Oct 29, 2013)

Wore jogging bottoms for the first time today. It wasn't bitterly cold but it was dry and a lot more comfortable.


----------



## Utopia (Oct 29, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> wasted stupid money on tube fares and the pleasure of being squished against stinky, sick, sweaty people with colds and coughs.


 
How people in London suffer this daily chore beggers belief, If you're relatively healthy, have basic road sense, and you work with 10 miles of home I really see no decent reason(apart from fear & laziness) in cycling in at least a couple of times a week.  I feel weird all day if ever I don't cycle in.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 29, 2013)

tbh alot of people I work with say they'd like to cycle but are terrified of London roads & the frequent reported deaths of cyclists.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 29, 2013)

It does look rather a macho business - either that or an activity for the blissfully unaware ...

Watching video footage, I would worry almost as much about the other cyclists as the traffic.


----------



## Utopia (Oct 29, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> tbh alot of people I work with say they'd like to cycle but are terrified of London roads & the frequent reported deaths of cyclists.


 
Knowing what you're doing, realising a bikes limitations, spatial awareness, having decent technical skills and you understand and are able to spot danger in advance is all part of what a Cyclist does. (all transferrable skills from driving & being a pedestrian)

Lifes too short for fear IMO, do something everyday that scares you.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 29, 2013)

yeah, cycling is the one thrill i get in the average, boring, mundane office work day. It's also pretty much the only time in my life when I'm assertive and confident.
The skills you gain as a cyclist are pretty impressive really.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 29, 2013)

Who was it used the p* word on here on Sunday ? 

A short rusty pin must have hit it at just the right angle when I was almost at work - so I didn't find out until I got to the bike shed at 4.30 .. I would have been on the road within 15 minutes, but the valve on the shitty Specialized spare tube broke off in the pump, so I had to actually fix the original one. 

And my shitty pump achieved all of 30PSI compared to my usual 60 - so it was a slightly squidgy ride home.

My back one isn't even that worn -but three new tyres arrived today so a new one will go on the back and the back one will go on the front.

It may be time to bite the bullet and order some tubes with car-type valves - not that I pass any garages on the way home - but it might come in handy when touring - I never had any success with adaptors.


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear of deflated tube.... checked website for my son's bike and it claims "p - proof tyres"!   
Won't you need to drill out rims for schrader valves?  Isn't a new pump easier?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 30, 2013)

I suspect my rims are set up to make it easy and I can use adaptors if I change my mind.

I'm just annoyed at having to invest £20 in a pump I hope not to use more than once a year ... I might as well go the CO2 route given the effort it takes to use a small pump compared to my track pump.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 30, 2013)

Brrrrrrrrrrr ..

Definitely need leg lag from now on.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 30, 2013)

But I'm sweltering in the office at work wearing my combats. 

Though my young colleague is off with the flu - hopefully I can't get it THREE times in one year..


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 30, 2013)

Chilly start up here in the north too. I'm on the full-fingered winter gloves, but on the last two commutes I've got warm enough on the climb section to remove just one of them (isn't really room in my pockets for both with the stuff I already have in them).  Seems an odd solution but was about right.

The problem with my commute is it's a fast downhill to start with then a long climb (and similar in reverse obviously) so I need to be wrapped up quite warm when I set out then shed layers once I start climbing.  It's better in the summer when you can do the whole lot in a T-shirt without pissing about (though I usually do a speedy strip at the red lights so it doesn't hit my journey time much).

I'm currently on calf-length ex-girlfriend's gym leggings with cycling shorts over the top, t-shirt, light fleece top and cycling jacket over that.  On the return journey I'll normally set off without the fleece as it's warmed up during the day.  Next step is the ex-girlfriend's over-the-knee socks (black!) overlapping the leggings once the exposed bit of leg can't take the cold anymore.  I'll wear a thin buff-type mask over my nose all year round, in winter I pull it up over my ears and may add a second one under my helmet.  Only snow or ice will stop me.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 30, 2013)

Definitely full-fingered glove weather this morning. But much milder at lunchtime.

The Pashley's a bit poorly so this weekend will be spent on TLC for the bike and... more apple pressing for next year's cider


----------



## weepiper (Oct 30, 2013)

So, what counts as 'enough effort' for a cyclist to be seen in the dark? Two rear lights, reflective arm/ankle bands, reflective bits on your jacket and gloves doesn't, according to the wifie who just undertook me as we were both turning right at a junction. Unless of course she's just a horrible selfish cow who doesn't give a toss whose life she endangers, that could be it


----------



## a_chap (Oct 30, 2013)

I think the latter Weeps. Sorry.

ETA: Unless manufacturing your own lights _a la Monsieur Gentle Green_ and clinically blinding them counts as "enough effort"...


----------



## a_chap (Oct 30, 2013)

Due to nursing a poorly doggy I've yet to commute in the dark so far this week. Tomorrow I will ride home after dark, so tonight I'll be bolting something bright, high tech (and not home made) to the bike.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 30, 2013)

a_chap said:


> ETA: Unless manufacturing your own lights _a la Monsieur Gentle Green_ and clinically blinding them counts as "enough effort"...


My lighting project is hugely misunderstood.

I only use my big rear light in fog or on an A road - I'm thinking of wiring it up as a brake light.

http://mccraw.co.uk/blinding-lights...m_campaign=blinding-lights-reduce-road-safety

My usual tail light is about 1.8 watts of LEDs - so no more than a single car tail light - odd that - I used to have a 21 watt utility light on the back - but it was a big splodge.
The 4 watt 48 LED lamp really cuts through the fog like lasers.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 30, 2013)

I hope I'm not sickening for something a month after a week's worth of flu-lite.

I was carrying a fair bit of stuff on the way home - including a new tyre - but it wasn't windy .. my speed on the main road section was down by several MPH.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 30, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> My lighting project is hugely misunderstood.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> The 4 watt 48 LED lamp really cuts through the fog like lasers.



Misunderstod???

I've had laser eye surgery. I know what lasers can do to eyes!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2013)

weepiper said:


> So, what counts as 'enough effort' for a cyclist to be seen in the dark? Two rear lights, reflective arm/ankle bands, reflective bits on your jacket and gloves doesn't, according to the wifie who just undertook me as we were both turning right at a junction. Unless of course she's just a horrible selfish cow who doesn't give a toss whose life she endangers, that could be it


What's a wifie?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 30, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Misunderstod???
> 
> I've had laser eye surgery. I know what lasers can do to eyes!!


But as I said, I'm selective about when I use it.

Most rear bike lights are totally over the top most of the time.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What's a wifie?



a wee woman.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What's a wifie?



I'm guessing it's a pet name for Weeps' hitherto unmentioned wife. A side of her we've not seen before on U75.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2013)

It's deffo a Scotch thing as there is a music collective in Edinburgh who come down London a lot who call themselves Wifey. It sounds vaguely insulting - never quite worked out whether it's meant to be or not.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 30, 2013)

weepiper said:


> So, what counts as 'enough effort' for a cyclist to be seen in the dark? Two rear lights, reflective arm/ankle bands, reflective bits on your jacket and gloves doesn't, according to the wifie who just undertook me as we were both turning right at a junction. Unless of course she's just a horrible selfish cow who doesn't give a toss whose life she endangers, that could be it



Think a lot of people have difficulties accepting that they were at fault especially when they know how bad the consequences of their mistake could have been, so being unable/unwilling to accept that they might have done something that could have killed or seriously injured someone else, thy yseek to blame the other person in whatever way they possibly can, no matter how ridiculous.
Friend of mine who was tailgated (whilst doing 20mph in a 20mph zone, riding in primary position down a road with parked cars on both sides) got told by the driver (who was on their mobile phone) that he "wasn't even dressed as a cyclist" and that he should look up the law cos he should be over to the left... the lolz of being told to look up the law by a driver using a mobile phone, tailgating and saying she wanted to pass him even though this would mean breaking the speed limit. No possibility of accepting that she was in the wrong.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 30, 2013)

Although really, you should have had one of these on a trailer weeps, you know it makes sense (red lights though of course, or perhaps the white ones pointed at yourself).


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes, the wronger the road user caught doing wrong, the more righteous they pretend to be. They don't even fool themselves. Look in their eyes!


----------



## a_chap (Oct 31, 2013)

Odd day today.

Was asked to appear in some sort of promo video which involved me riding the Pashley up and down the office car park pursued by a drone aircraft with a camera.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 31, 2013)

A drone would be pretty good for capturing bad drivers, as you could have it trailing a few meters behind showing your (virtuous) position, signalling etc.

I have a vision of the future, everyone trailed by their personal evidence-gathering drone


----------



## a_chap (Oct 31, 2013)

Having a drone a few metres from you is pretty damn unnerving.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 1, 2013)

Totally overdressed this morning due to scary-looking radar.
If it continues like this, I may go back to shorts.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 1, 2013)

Two more people leaving today hence a long time in the pub at lunchtime. Decided to let the team go home early (i.e. we were still in the pub at 3pm) and then wobbled slowly home on the bike.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 1, 2013)

Bloody camera failed on the way home so I missed tonight's insane blind bend overtake.

On the plus side it was strictly tee shirt and combats on the way home - and I made decent progress - and no one came close to knocking me off.
If the path is quiet and I can get up some speed, I get to keep ahead of everyone but the double-overtaking team jersey brigade.

It was certainly a good idea to change my working hours.
It was still light when I left at 4.30.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 1, 2013)

Was pointed to this cringe-worthy horror by the latest but one resonance FM Bike show :-



Excellent show by the way :-

http://thebikeshow.net/secret-history-of-bicycle-cultures/


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 1, 2013)

I made up a collage of my lighting for another forum :-

 

I really need to get my finger out and tidy the switches up ..


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 1, 2013)

That top right one makes me feel like I might develop ocd


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 1, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> That top right one makes me feel like I might develop ocd


I actually have it - ironically ...


----------



## a_chap (Nov 2, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I made up a collage of my lighting for another forum :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2013)

It works very well though. 
That lot bounces about on my bike all the time and has hardly ever gone wrong.

The latest enhancement is a double thickness of galvanised wire in addition to the inner tube for securing the bottom of the lamp cluster so it stays where I point it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2013)

After the horror of the tyre incident the other day, I now have a new tyre on the back, and the old back tyre is now on the front.
I also fitted posh "gold" brake pads after the cheap as chips Clarkes ones wore out shockingly fast.

And it's bye bye Mavic 721 rear rim - bloody crack along the line of the spokes starting near the valve hole - hardly any point drilling a stop hole.
I can only suppose Mavic's good reputation is based on wheels used in competition and trashed before the flaws show up.
Probably time to switch brands. The XT hub bearings are a bit rough too.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 2, 2013)

you're a big guy and big guys break stuff faster gg, there's not really any getting round that.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2013)

It's just that I seem to spend an inordinate amount of money on parts - plus an hour a week tinkering -and I'm not exactly downhill racing.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 2, 2013)

yeah but you also carry tons of extra crap around with you all the time. You really need something like a Surly Long Haul Trucker or similar that's designed for heavyweight touring, because that's the kind of stresses you put on your bike.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2013)

But surely an alloy-framed mountain bike with competition-grade rims should be up to the job ?


----------



## weepiper (Nov 2, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> But surely an alloy-framed mountain bike with competition-grade rims should be up to the job ?


which you are using for road commuting. Not competition mountain biking.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 2, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> It's just that I seem to spend an inordinate amount of money on parts - plus an hour a week tinkering -and I'm not exactly downhill racing.


Do I remember correctly that you never stand up either? 
On a bit of rough standing seems to help in reducing the impact on the bike. Although I'm not sure how scientifcly true that is...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2013)

Never for hills, but the nature of the bike encourages trials-type manoeuvring and lifting myself off the saddle to rest my derrière on long rides.

Incidentally my rock-hard £40 Spa Cycles leather saddle now feels almost as comfortable as my Brooks did.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2013)

I suppose on balance it's doing a good job - the brakes and gears work.
Certainly a lot better than the old 10 speed I used to ride with the cottered crank, Halfrauds back wheels and the under-inflated Michelin World Tour tyres.

It was in practice only a 5 speed - and sometimes only single - and the braking was largely done with my feet...

And I was 4 stone lighter back then. But I also had to walk one hill every day.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 2, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Do I remember correctly that you never stand up either?
> n*On a bit of rough standing seems to help in reducing the impact on the bike. Although I'm not sure how scientifcly true that is.*..



I always instinctively stand up when going over any sort of bumpy bit - It somehow feels like the right thing to do in reducing impact to the bike.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2013)

I probably instinctively lift myself off the saddle a lot on the way home without even thinking about it.
Not the worst roads in the world, but cetainly no velodrome.


----------



## stavros (Nov 3, 2013)

I decided to do one of the reasonably steep hills near me this morning, and after keeping the cadence high on the middle chainset for the approach, I switch to the bottom set and my chain slipped off and onto the bottom bracket. This hasn't ever happened to me before, in more than 5 years on this bike.

It was easily fixed and I got up the hill much easier than I remember it being the last time I did it. I then, bizarrely, got a stitch on the descent on the other side, before turning into a horrendous headwind which was like riding through treacle.

And I missed the rain.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 4, 2013)

Crisp and chilly this morning. On with the ex-girlfriend's over-the-knee socks, a seasonal milestone.

My overall time was slow (37 mins vs typical 32 mins) but I blasted it on the final climb and got a best time despite carrying a heavy rucksack today.  It's easier to work hard in the cold!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh well..

Just ordered a 36 spoke touring wheel Rigida Sputnik rim - as favoured by the folks on the CTC forum.
I needed a spare wheel with disc mounts anyway so if the rim works out I'll have one put on the other wheel.


----------



## Onket (Nov 4, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Oh well..
> 
> Just ordered a 36 spoke touring wheel Rigida Sputnik rim - as favoured by the folks on the CTC forum.
> I needed a spare wheel with disc mounts anyway so if the rim works out I'll have one put on the other wheel.


 
Do you admit on the CTC forum to following the advice of people on U75, but not admit to them that you take their advice?

I've never seen you take one single bit of notice of any advice anyone has ever given you!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 4, 2013)

You mean the medical stuff ?
I was grateful for the radial nerve flossing advice the other week.


----------



## Onket (Nov 4, 2013)

I mean anything. But I was only having a bit of fun.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 4, 2013)

The CTC lot are hard-core distance riding people - I had this about the Mavic rims I was using :-



> Mavic specify certain spoke tensions for their rims. Sadly you can't build good wheels using their specs! The spoke tension was almost certainly higher than recommended, but then it needs to be if the wheel isn't going to fail in other ways.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 4, 2013)

Getting a new chain, chain set and cassette thingy - oof, that's a lot of money.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 4, 2013)

This looks good, proper segregation on the cycle superhighway 2 - any Londoners here going to use this route? Be interested to hear what it's like, it looks as though cyclists have priority at side roads but everyone is in the mix together at traffic lights? http://lcc.org.uk/articles/mayors-c...-step-towards-going-dutch-for-london-cyclists


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 5, 2013)

.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 5, 2013)

BigTom said:


> This looks good, proper segregation on the cycle superhighway 2 - any Londoners here going to use this route? Be interested to hear what it's like, it looks as though cyclists have priority at side roads but everyone is in the mix together at traffic lights? http://lcc.org.uk/articles/mayors-c...-step-towards-going-dutch-for-london-cyclists


Passing junctions looks frightening.
You can't move out and hold a position in the road, whilst trapped in the blue lane. And there is no way I'm trusting a taxi to wait for me.


----------



## Onket (Nov 5, 2013)

I thought segregation was pretty much agreed to be a bad thing?


----------



## BigTom (Nov 5, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Passing junctions looks frightening.
> You can't move out and hold a position in the road, whilst trapped in the blue lane. And there is no way I'm trusting a taxi to wait for me.



By junctions do you mean side roads? I agree I'd not trust any driver to wait for me, I'd be looking over my shoulder and not trusting them, because they are used to having priority, but elsewhere cyclists have priority passing side roads and this isn't a problem - change has to start from somewhere to get drivers used to giving way to a cycle lane when turning left, so I'd see this as a good move, or at least a necessary one if we were to move to complete dutch/copenhagen style cycle infrastructure.
I'm really curious to hear from people when it's open and being used, what it's actually like.



Onket said:


> I thought segregation was pretty much agreed to be a bad thing?



eh? I totally disagree and I'd say most people I know would. There's a reason why places with properly segregated cycle infrastructure has much higher rates of cycling participation/transport modal share than those without, and why you see barely anyone in those places wearing helmets etc.

Here's a design guide I tend to agree with:







The biggest thing imo/ime stopping people from cycling is fear, good segregated infrastructure removes that fear.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 5, 2013)

BigTom said:


> By junctions do you mean side roads? I agree I'd not trust any driver to wait for me, I'd be looking over my shoulder and not trusting them, because they are used to having priority, but elsewhere cyclists have priority passing side roads and this isn't a problem - change has to start from somewhere to get drivers used to giving way to a cycle lane when turning left, so I'd see this as a good move, or at least a necessary one if we were to move to complete dutch/copenhagen style cycle infrastructure.
> I'm really curious to hear from people when it's open and being used, what it's actually like.


yes, sorry. I meant passing a side road.

The segregated part puts the cyclist up the inside of traffic turning left. They are protected by a barrier, until you reach the side road. Then you have to rely on a car checking for you.

When cycling on a road, I would be in a position so a car couldn't be along side me when passing a side road.

I cycled to Holland this summer. So I can see how it works.
But just having it here on 0.001% of roads feels like its inviting a squashing


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 5, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> The segregated part puts the cyclist up the inside of traffic turning left. They are protected by a barrier, until you reach the side road. Then you have to rely on a car checking for you.


Indeed. Check out the video from about 2:03


----------



## BigTom (Nov 5, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> yes, sorry. I meant passing a side road.
> 
> The segregated part puts the cyclist up the inside of traffic turning left. They are protected by a barrier, until you reach the side road. Then you have to rely on a car checking for you.
> 
> ...



Sure, it needs to be something that is everywhere for it to work properly, but it has to start somewhere to get everywhere, and unfortunately we need some bits of this that then get used lots in order for us to say "build it and they will come". 
So although I agree it's well fucking dodge and any cyclist needs to be seriously aware, I think it's an improvement - I also think that you are reducing risk in all those bits in between side roads whilst increasing risk whilst passing side roads, which I think is probably a worthwhile trade off. Over time (and with increasing numbers of segregated cycle lanes with cyclist priority), drivers should get used to how this works, reducing the risk back down.

I haven't been to the netherlands for many, many years and didn't cycle when I was there anyway so I don't have personal experience of their cycling infrastructure (or that of Copenhagen or Germany).


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 5, 2013)

BigTom said:


> Sure, it needs to be something that is everywhere for it to work properly, but it has to start somewhere to get everywhere, and unfortunately we need some bits of this that then get used lots in order for us to say "build it and they will come".
> So although I agree it's well fucking dodge and any cyclist needs to be seriously aware, I think it's an improvement - I also think that you are reducing risk in all those bits in between side roads whilst increasing risk whilst passing side roads, which I think is probably a worthwhile trade off. Over time (and with increasing numbers of segregated cycle lanes with cyclist priority), drivers should get used to how this works, reducing the risk back down.
> 
> I haven't been to the netherlands for many, many years and didn't cycle when I was there anyway so I don't have personal experience of their cycling infrastructure (or that of Copenhagen or Germany).


Can't argue with that... But I will be cycling in the road 

(Which they don't let you do in Holland. If the cycle infrastructure is there, you have to use it.. )


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2013)

I am reluctantly moving towards favouring segregation.
I do love riding on the road though.
And I do enjoy the thrill of being amongst traffic.
I would miss that, and I wouldn't want to be slowed down too much either.


Got a whole load of new parts fitted to the undercarriage. Expensive for me but good value from the cheapest and nicest bikeshop in London, Jozef's in Peckham.
They told me not to ride it in my favourite gear. I shall probably ignore them.  
Did a lot of riding this evening and it is smeeeuth. Can't wait for the commute tomorrow.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I am reluctantly moving towards favouring segregation.
> I do love riding on the road though.
> And I do enjoy the thrill of being amongst traffic.
> I would miss that, and I wouldn't want to be slowed down too much either.


I'm far more nervous about other cyclists at the moment.
I get pissed off by the impoliteness of the suburban motoring public, but with a bit of "herding", they mostly only endanger themselves and other drivers (stupid overtaking), but there are some really dangerous macho idiots on two wheels taking the piss in shared spaces.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't want to share my space with them either, esp on narrow cycle paths. 
I don't want to drop to 10mph or less either. The only lanes I've been impressed with so far as those Dutch ones that are as wide as roads and have no pedestrians.


----------



## Onket (Nov 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Got a whole load of new parts fitted to the undercarriage. Expensive for me but good value from the cheapest and nicest bikeshop in London, Jozef's in Peckham.
> They told me not to ride it in my favourite gear. I shall probably ignore them.
> Did a lot of riding this evening and it is smeeeuth. Can't wait for the commute tomorrow.



They are great. I used to use then when I lived just round the corner In Peckham.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't want to share my space with them either, esp on narrow cycle paths.
> I don't want to drop to 10mph or less either. The only lanes I've been impressed with so far as those Dutch ones that are as wide as roads and have no pedestrians.



Yeah, it's important the cycle paths are wide enough for cyclists to be able to overtake each other (safely) otherwise they are shit and pointless. 
As a 10mph cyclist I much prefer sharing space with 20-25mph cyclists than 30-35mph drivers and I rarely feel threatened by faster cyclists overtaking me.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 6, 2013)

As a 20-25mph cyclist I find it incredibly frustrating getting stuck behind a 10mph cyclist. Being segregated and without space to overtake would drive me nuts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2013)

I've been on the CS2 and it's full of cyclists riding too fast and overtaking dangerously


----------



## Onket (Nov 6, 2013)

BigTom -I'm not a fan of segregation and I am sure I have seen plenty of posts on this thread before about this subject, which I agreed with. Hence my earlier comment.

The holy grail for road users surely has got to be complete integration. Segregation only partially seperates traffic and therefore creates mistrust and confusion on those parts of roads that are not segregated. The only way round that is complete segregation on all roads everywhere in the country, and that's simply not going to happen. Think of the cost alone, plus upkeep, etc. Plus you've got people's choice. Cyclists (as evidenced above) don't always want to be segregated and so may not use the cycle lanes, leading to the type of confrontations often heard about, close overtakes, drivers telling cyclists to get off their roads, etc.

Therefore thorough education of all road users, combined with changes in regulations and law, is the only real option to work towards all types of traffic safely sharing the road system we have. The work towards making currently unsafe road vehicles, such as large lorries, much safer is an example of a huge step in that direction and would probably be pretty redundant if segregation became the norm.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 6, 2013)

I heard on the radio this morning another cyclist was killed in Bow


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2013)

And another badly injured in Southampton Row


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2013)

Both look incredibly grim.

It's surely time for a proper public information campaign - to compete with the vast bandwidth of "cyclists jumping red lights" - but it seems clear that drivers and probably cyclists too are content to remain ignorant - but these are "professional" drivers.

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...hting-for-life-after-coach-crash-8923706.html


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2013)

Incidentally, I've seen a number of posters about urging cyclists to take the middle of a narrow lane. Let's hope all road users take note!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2013)

But by the sounds of it, they were as usual hit obliquely in the blind spot.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2013)

Back on a positive tip.

My hand-built wheel arrived this morning from SPA cycles - first time I've had a wheel signed by the builder.
It looks the business.
Damn the bike shop that first convinced me that Mavic MTB rims were the bee's knees.
I suspect they're intended to be disposable.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I am reluctantly moving towards favouring segregation.
> I do love riding on the road though.
> And I do enjoy the thrill of being amongst traffic.
> I would miss that, and I wouldn't want to be slowed down too much either.
> ...



Howcome they don't want you to use your favourite gear? Is it just because you use so much that that cog wears out before the rest of them are even slightly eroded? That's what tends to happen with mine.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Howcome they don't want you to use your favourite gear? Is it just because you use so much that that cog wears out before the rest of them are even slightly eroded? That's what tends to happen with mine.


 It wears out the chain quicker as I use the smallest cog at the back with the big cog at the front most of all


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 6, 2013)

So do I. Obviously not when pulling away from lights or going up big hills but that is my main cruising gear.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2013)

Must be a right pain changing up and down on the front all the time - though 50 down to 39 is probably not nearly as troublesome as 38 middle down to 28 with a 34 tooth on the back.

Luckily I live on my middle front sprocket - just bought a couple of new ones for £12 each and I seem to get 18 months from one of those and maybe 9 months from a £15 cassette.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2013)

I very rarely change down to the smaller cog at the front. I use the aforementioned gear to start from standing, which is why I use it so much.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I very rarely change down to the smaller cog at the front. I use the aforementioned gear to start from standing, which is why I use it so much.


Big front, small back, for a _standing start?_
No wonder it's worn out. Your knees too, no doubt.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2013)

And his knees in a few years.


----------



## Onket (Nov 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It wears out the chain quicker as I use the smallest cog at the back with the big cog at the front most of all


 
I use this combination most of all too, but not to start off!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2013)

My big front,  small back is lovely and smooth .
I only use it in earnest once a day for a slightly downhill sprint.

Shame about the rest - I lubed the chain before I set off, but id didn't take long for my middling gears to feel rough - I'm debating at the moment whether to fit a new chain ring and chain, or to wear the whole lot out and then replace it all - see if I can get through the winter on it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Big front, small back, for a _standing start?_
> No wonder it's worn out. Your knees too, no doubt.


Maybe I mean the largest cog at the back. I dunno, I never look - the easiest one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2013)

My knees are fine.
It's my back that bothers me


----------



## Crispy (Nov 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Maybe I mean the largest cog at the back.


So large front and large back? That accelerates the wear of your chain and gears. Basically, heed the advice of your bike shop, and read up on how bike gears are supposed to be used. Seriously


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 6, 2013)

its a bit too much hassle changing the front cog though..


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2013)

Crispy said:


> So large front and large back? That accelerates the wear of your chain and gears. Basically, heed the advice of your bike shop, and read up on how bike gears are supposed to be used. Seriously


In order to accommodate my low gears, the chain is bordering on being too tight for big-big - though I've used it by accident a few times.
But never mind the chain tension, the diagonal path is terrifying !


----------



## Onket (Nov 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Maybe I mean the largest cog at the back. I dunno, I never look - the easiest one.



Yes, the largest at the back Is the easiest one Orang Utan. I agree with what Crispy and gentlegreen have posted.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2013)

I thought fast riders used a high cadence ?
Changing up from middle to big is usually relatively reliable - though I admit it's not as seamless as granny to middle ..

It's usually changing down that causes the problems - certainly if you only have two cogs.
Though I've had phases of getting distracted, changing up too early and wrapping the chain around my pedal.

But since getting a repair stand, my gears are usually fairly well set up.


----------



## Onket (Nov 6, 2013)

A couple of times recently, when changing from middle front to biggest at the front, my chain has gone too far right and got stuck between the guard thing and the largest cog.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> A couple of times recently, when changing from middle front to biggest at the front, my chain has gone too far right and got stuck between the guard thing and the largest cog.


"H" limit screw.
Really need to get the wheel off the ground and spinning to be sure.


----------



## Onket (Nov 6, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> "H" limit screw.
> Really need to get the wheel off the ground and spinning to be sure.


 
This might as well be in Russian.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2013)

Crispy said:


> So large front and large back? That accelerates the wear of your chain and gears. Basically, heed the advice of your bike shop, and read up on how bike gears are supposed to be used. Seriously


No, that's how I roll. Technology needs to adapt to me, not the other way round 
If that gear is possible to use, I should be able to use it if and when and as often as I want!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> In order to accommodate my low gears, the chain is bordering on being too tight for big-big - though I've used it by accident a few times.
> But never mind the chain tension, the diagonal path is terrifying !


How?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> its a bit too much hassle changing the front cog though..


I know! Fuck that. That cog is for hills


----------



## Onket (Nov 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> No, that's how I roll. Technology needs to adapt to me, not the other way round
> If that gear is possible to use, I should be able to use it if and when and as often as I want!


 
You are able to use it as often as you want.

You will just end up paying to have bits of your bike to be replaced more often.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> You are able to use it as often as you want.
> 
> You will just end up paying to have bits of your bike to be replaced more often.


Exactly - good for my local bike shop, good for me


----------



## Crispy (Nov 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> No, that's how I roll. Technology needs to adapt to me, not the other way round
> If that gear is possible to use, I should be able to use it if and when and as often as I want!



All sorts of things are possible, but ill-advised.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2013)

Crispy said:


> All sorts of things are possible, but ill-advised.


It's only a problem if I consider it to be one.
It makes me happier to ride that way, so so be it


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> This might as well be in Russian.


if you look at the moving bit by the front cogs, you will see two small screw heads. one is labeled L and the other H.

The set the maximum and minimum range of movement that the cable can move the chain left and right - when you change gear on the front cog.

Your chain is moving too far when moving to to the higher gear. So you need to adjust the screw labeled H

Only quarter of a turn or such the like..

use trial and error to work out which position it changes gear best. 

You will probably need someone to help hold the back wheel up, turn the pedals and change the gear.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> BigTom -I'm not a fan of segregation and I am sure I have seen plenty of posts on this thread before about this subject, which I agreed with. Hence my earlier comment.
> 
> The holy grail for road users surely has got to be complete integration. Segregation only partially seperates traffic and therefore creates mistrust and confusion on those parts of roads that are not segregated. The only way round that is complete segregation on all roads everywhere in the country, and that's simply not going to happen. Think of the cost alone, plus upkeep, etc. Plus you've got people's choice. Cyclists (as evidenced above) don't always want to be segregated and so may not use the cycle lanes, leading to the type of confrontations often heard about, close overtakes, drivers telling cyclists to get off their roads, etc.
> 
> Therefore thorough education of all road users, combined with changes in regulations and law, is the only real option to work towards all types of traffic safely sharing the road system we have. The work towards making currently unsafe road vehicles, such as large lorries, much safer is an example of a huge step in that direction and would probably be pretty redundant if segregation became the norm.



Would you put pedestrians in the same space as 30mph drivers?
I'm of the opinion that a proper segregated network would work as well for safety as the pavement/road network does for pedestrian safety - it's far from perfect (as evidenced by a pedestrian getting run over by an HGV at a pedestrian crossing in Birmingham yesterday) but I reckon it's safer than the alternative of using the same space as vehicles. I don't reckon you'll get drivers accepting 5-10mph limits that are in place in the fully shared spaces I know of (which aren't really roads but temporary spaces like festivals or things like parks where vehicle access is allowed).
I also think that you'll never get cycling participation up much beyond the current levels without segregation because most people are too scared to use the roads.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> No, that's how I roll. Technology needs to adapt to me, not the other way round
> If that gear is possible to use, I should be able to use it if and when and as often as I want!



You can use it if you like but it will wear everything out faster - if you stand the bike against the wall and look along the line of the chain from behind, you'll see it has to bend like this







this puts a lot of stress on the chain. It also means the rear derailleur is sitting at full stretch all the time so the spring will get baggy and floppy faster. Ideally you want to try to keep the chain as straight as possible. You should be able to replicate how that gear feels by putting it on the inner chainring and one of the smaller rear sprockets.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2013)

Let it bend!


----------



## weepiper (Nov 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Let it bend!


*sucks teeth*


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2013)

weepiper said:


> *sucks teeth*


I keep you guys in business!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I keep you guys in business!


Just hope you don't actually snap your chain or mess up a critical gearchange because you've knackered your transmission...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2013)

It's such a pity they sell bikes as "33 speed" or whatever when they aren't.
I also find it rather scary that some cyclists don't know how their gears work - this is 1st year general science.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2013)

It doesn't matter that much to a lot of us!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2013)

Perhaps you would learn if you moved somewhere with proper hills ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Just hope you don't actually snap your chain or mess up a critical gearchange because you've knackered your transmission...


That is a concern I suppose, but not enough of one. 
I have got used to doing it one way - I'll never remember to do it another.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Perhaps you would learn if you moved somewhere with proper hills ...


I reckon!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2013)

By the sounds of it you don't need a wide range of gears - perhaps an 8 speed hub gear would work for you ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> By the sounds of it you don't need a wide range of gears - perhaps an 8 speed hub gear would work for you ?


I already have a bike that I like


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2013)

Never liked my hub gears on my hybrid anyway


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2013)

I just can't imagine doing everything on my big front cog.

Perhaps you could just put a single big front cog in the middle.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I just can't imagine doing everything on my big front cog.
> 
> Perhaps you could just put a single big front cog in the middle.


But I already have one!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> But I already have one!


so what is your gearing ?
50 and 34 on the front, 11 to 32 on the back ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> so what is your gearing ?
> 50 and 34 on the front, 11 to 32 on the back ?



C'mon GG, you know me by now


----------



## weepiper (Nov 6, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> so what is your gearing ?
> 50 and 34 on the front, 11 to 32 on the back ?



He has a big one and a little one at the front. And some at the back, some of which are little and some of which are big. HTH


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm not going to count them!


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 6, 2013)

i'm going to count mine.


bored.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 6, 2013)

For me the pulling away from lights gear is middle cog at the front, second smallest at the back. It isn't at all a ballache to change gear on the front cog.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 6, 2013)

front 38 and 50
back 12  to 22


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 7, 2013)

Not a perfect fit, but going from small to big only really offers one higher ratio.
Similarly at the bottom end on my 3 x 8 hybrid  :-



I could have sworn it was more like 3 whole extra ratios ...

But it's less unkind on the chain if I stay on the granny for longer than expected.

Every evening I have a slight downhill run where I use my big front cog, but I've taught myself to change the front cog when it levels off rather than the back one - though when my legs are up for it I sometimes forget and don't notice for another half mile or so ...


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 7, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> its a bit too much hassle changing the front cog though..


 
It is for me, though I do now have a changer on the bike (half a clothes peg that slots nicely into the mount for my old Catseye front light) rather than having to use a stick or bit of litter in the street to put it back on the 56 when it occasionally bounces off or if I change up too quickly. 500ml pop bottles were a favourite.  I never quite mastered changing it back with my foot while riding, I can only do that if the chain drops off to the right.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 7, 2013)

I've actually bought a new bottom bracket cartridge that is longer than the old that I'm replacing, so that the 56 is a bit further out and more in line with the higher gears on the back.  The back is only 12 to something, not 11, so not as mental as it sounds (not sure you can get an eleven for the sort of block I have on).  I do change down at the lights most of the time (if I'm not distracted) and for proper hills (we have a few in Yorkshire  ).  If I go into the lowest gear at the back the chain will often slip onto the smaller cog at the front anyway.

I remember trying to explain to explain gears to a not-particularly-bright-at-maths friend once - he couldn't get his head round the fact that big on the front is harder, but big on the back is easier.  Couldn't grasp ratios even slightly.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 8, 2013)

Today I did something stupid.

It was clear blue sky first thing and on the radio the weather forecaster said "no rain". So I rode to work without my waterproofs.

I got soaked on the way home. I mean really soaked.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 9, 2013)

The weather's probably a bit steadier down here.
I find I can rely on the met office and radar.
So no surprise downpours - but once in a while some drizzle can be magicked-up by low cloud.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 9, 2013)

I just spent far too long - over 2 hours - fitting my new back wheel ..
I was going to leave on the old transmission and wear it out over the winter, but I couldn't bring myself to do that - I had to fit a new middle front cog anyway - so did the whole thing.

My front shifting has been a huge pain recently and I  found my front shifter was sitting more on the cable than the limit screw at the small cog end, so I remedied that - but it seems I need to learn to change down before I get onto the biggest back cog where the chainline is troublesome.


----------



## stavros (Nov 9, 2013)

Very short this morning, at about 5 miles. I'd only planned to make it that long, but I seriously misjudged the temperature at 8.30am and didn't wear my winter gloves. Feeling in my fingers was minimal in the latter stages, with great pain as it came back on arriving home.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 9, 2013)

stavros said:


> Very short this morning, at about 5 miles. I'd only planned to make it that long, but I seriously misjudged the temperature at 8.30am and didn't wear my winter gloves. Feeling in my fingers was minimal in the latter stages, with great pain as it came back on arriving home.



I'm with gentlegreen  in that even in the height of summer, I always wear gloves - Them fingerless ones anyway at least. There are few things more painful than your hands being so cold they actually hurt. Nearly as bad as your ears.


----------



## stavros (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh I always where fingerless ones, and I'm always surprised when I see pros, both on the road and the track, not wearing them, because the handle bars are not that comfortable against your palms. I learned from my error though today and wore my winter gloves, although that meant I had quite sweaty hands when I got back.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 10, 2013)

What?!?

Now *Frances Lengel* has been banned. Is the Cycle commuting thread the natural home of all Urban75 terrorists?


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 10, 2013)

Any idea why?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2013)

Pretty obvious, isn't it?


----------



## Wolveryeti (Nov 10, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Any idea why?


Glorifying strangling a cat when he was 8 according to the mods.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 10, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Pretty obvious, isn't it?


i've been away this weekend..


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2013)

I haven't been on the thread but I checked his posts before getting angry


----------



## a_chap (Nov 10, 2013)

I wasn't getting angry, I was just gettng puzzled.


----------



## Onket (Nov 11, 2013)

The cockroach thread? I unsubscribed because I thought that thread might go a bit wobbly.  :/


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 11, 2013)

a_chap said:


> I wasn't getting angry, I was just gettng puzzled.


Did you miss the libel he posted about you the other week ?


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> The cockroach thread? I unsubscribed because I thought that thread might go a bit wobbly.  :/


should i get a cat thread.


----------



## Onket (Nov 11, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> should i get a cat thread.



Oh, not seen that one.

The answer Is 'no'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2013)

Ffs it's easy to just check his last posts.


----------



## Onket (Nov 11, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Ffs it's easy to just check his last posts.


 
But instead, we've all had a bit of a nice chat about it.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> But instead, we've all had a bit of a nice chat about it.


more importantly...
do you have a back brake yet?
and 
have you fashioned a pair of waterproof shorts?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 11, 2013)

I haz a new wheel - and tyre, and sprockets and chain. 

It's the first time I changed just the front middle (38 tooth) cog, so time to finally work out what to do with all the spare cogs I've bought over the years.
In my defence, a complete crankset costs about as much as two middle cogs.
I suspect I have a lifetime's supply of big cogs - presumably the small ones only have an extra 6 months left on them ?

So I need to learn about measuring and rotating and filing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2013)

Cycled home half blind in this wet weather. It's not much fun being a speccy twat in these conditions


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm lucky in that my eyesight is just about good enough without glasses for cycling - though I have to be careful when I overtake.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 11, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Cycled home half blind in this wet weather. It's not much fun being a speccy twat in these conditions



Get your eyes lasered. I did. It's incredible. Go in half blind (my eyesight was attrocious) half an hour later walk out being able to see almost perfectly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2013)

I doubt I'll ever be able to afford it!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 11, 2013)

Do people really have problems affording batteries - or better still, rechargeable lights ?

I encountered at least one unlit idiot with a front light that was actually switched off on the dimly-lit railway path ... and there are always one or two with batteries so flat they're almost invisible - plus the odd green flashing one..

I think the reason I object to unlit almost as much as over-lit cyclists on the path is that they don't help with lighting up the unlit pedestrians ...I think I can legitimately be pissed-off when they cross the centre line to overtake them ...



I know I really shouldn't be overtaking at all - but it's a bit irksome not to be able to work up a reasonable sweat on the way home.

I always strobe my big light when I'm committing to an overtake.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 11, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Do people really have problems affording batteries - or better still, rechargeable lights ?
> 
> I encountered at least one unlit idiot with a front light that was actually switched off on the dimly-lit railway path ... and there are always one or two with batteries so flat they're almost invisible - plus the odd green flashing one..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reminder.. Its time for the yearly change of the AA batteries.


----------



## Onket (Nov 11, 2013)

joUstmaster said:


> more importantly...
> do you have a back brake yet?
> and
> have you fashioned a pair of waterproof shorts?



Neither!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2013)

Another cyclist killed in London:
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...hitecture-expert-francis-golding-8932634.html
There's been more fuss than usual on the news because the victim was IMPORTANT


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## ChrisD (Nov 11, 2013)

I admit that reading of his death (famous in my field of work) made me even sadder than normal for "unknown" folk. Perhaps it's related to the "could have been me" thoughts rather than thinking it could habe been some of the reckless idiots you do see cycling.  .


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 11, 2013)

I had to cycle home in wet clothes today. a great feeling


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 11, 2013)

Pedestrians are being all kinds of unsafe now it's dark. Properly hit someone and came off today, for the first time ever  Thank fuck I was in the Bloomsbury two-way segregated cycle lanes (not often I thank fuck for it ) as if I'd been in the road I'd have been knocked under a cab.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 11, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Pedestrians are being all kinds of unsafe now it's dark. Properly hit someone and came off today, for the first time ever  Thank fuck I was in the Bloomsbury two-way segregated cycle lanes (not often I thank fuck for it ) as if I'd been in the road I'd have been knocked under a cab.


oooh.. ouch Rebelda - hope you're ok - it's scary when something like that happens.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 11, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> oooh.. ouch Rebelda - hope you're ok - it's scary when something like that happens.


Thanks lovely, I'm ok just a bit bruised.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 12, 2013)

I've noticed that one too. Had someone walking down the middle of a small segregated bit of path in the centre this morning, fortunately I was on the Pashley (because of the rain) which is equipped with a bell so I was able to warn of my approach. Also more dickheads ignoring the ASL than usual.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 12, 2013)

Sunny ride in just a tee shirt this morning.


----------



## Onket (Nov 12, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Sunny ride in just a tee shirt this morning.



Lucky you!

Cold dark and drizzling where I was.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 12, 2013)

Feel a bit of a sniffle coming on today, all cued up for a 1-mile sprint on my commute (a facebook group I'm on has a weekly segment competition and for once this one's on my way) yet bailed out after 200m as there was no fire in the belly. Hoping it'll pass.

Looks like some strong winds later in the week, could be fun on the way in, 22mph tailwind on Thursday.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 12, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> segment competition


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 12, 2013)

A fatality in Croydon (40yr old man) and another (46yr old man) seriously injured in SE London, both involving buses.  A bad week.

Is it partly the time of year (and poor light) or just coincidence that there seems to be quite a lot of accidents at the moment?  Reports of someone hospitalised up here in Leeds yesterday and a nasty fatal hit and run out in the sticks near here a few weeks ago.  I don't know if it's getting worse or if I'm just more tuned in to this via cycling groups/campaigners on Twitter and Facebook.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 12, 2013)

I hope we get all the facts from these incidents so we can find out what's happening.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 12, 2013)

Some absolute cunt in Edinburgh has been stringing tripwires across a cycle path

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-24912111

Be careful out there if you use unlit paths


----------



## Onket (Nov 12, 2013)

2 more in the Evening Standard too.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 12, 2013)

The problem with reporting things like that is it encourages copycat fuckwits


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 12, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Some absolute cunt in Edinburgh has been stringing tripwires across a cycle path
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-24912111
> 
> Be careful out there if you use unlit paths


Fucking hell


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 13, 2013)

Another death at Bow roundabout today, and another very seriously hurt somewhere else. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-24925390

For fuck's sake, this is miserable shit. Four deaths in eight days in the capital, poor bastards.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 13, 2013)

How the hell in this day and age could one conduct a public information campaign on a par with drink driving and seat belts ?

What medium would you use ?

Meanwhile it's "OK" for idiot after idiot to publicly wish death on cyclists.


----------



## Utopia (Nov 14, 2013)

*5 dead in 1 week in London!!!*
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-24936942 



If you can sign this - http://you.38degrees.org.uk/petitions/save-our-cyclists?source=facebook-share-button&time=1384367055

You never know it might make a difference!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 14, 2013)

Whatever you do, don't look at the Fail's take on it - or rather the c*nts commenting.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 14, 2013)

Nearly got taken down by a bike ninja tonight. I quickly caught and was overtaking some idiot with no lights and wearing a black jacket when he suddenly turned right as I was about to pass. 

My planned "Where are your lights" ended up being yelled at full volume.


----------



## Onket (Nov 14, 2013)

I admit to yelling "lights" at some cretin the other night.

This morning I saw someone with a red light on the front.  Wonder if it was the same person.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 14, 2013)

I've been experimenting with a rear camera so am getting to witness the damage done by my DIY back light from hell.

I only use it on main roads where I'm prone to getting tailgated.


----------



## Onket (Nov 14, 2013)

1st Oct 2008.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 14, 2013)

No it's Merkin so 10th Jan.
I've never had a camera running continuously for more than a week or two after 1st Jan 2008.
The rather curious thing is unintentionally I must have reset the camera near midnight.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 14, 2013)

Onket said:


> I admit to yelling "lights" at some cretin the other night.
> 
> This morning I saw someone with a red light on the front.  Wonder if it was the same person.



Some people are too stupid to be allowed near pointy scissors.


----------



## Geri (Nov 14, 2013)

A cyclist who was injured in a collision yesterday in Bristol has died in hospital


----------



## a_chap (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm riding to York and back this weekend and quite a lot of the route is on main roads. That's never usually a problem for me but all this talk of cyclists getting killed left, right and centre is starting to play on my mind. So I've just changed the route to avoid riding a section of the A1. I might be going soft.


----------



## tbtommyb (Nov 15, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> A fatality in Croydon (40yr old man) and another (46yr old man) seriously injured in SE London, both involving buses.  A bad week.
> 
> Is it partly the time of year (and poor light) or just coincidence that there seems to be quite a lot of accidents at the moment?  Reports of someone hospitalised up here in Leeds yesterday and a nasty fatal hit and run out in the sticks near here a few weeks ago.  I don't know if it's getting worse or if I'm just more tuned in to this via cycling groups/campaigners on Twitter and Facebook.


Probably coincidence but pedestrian accidents don't get reported nearly as much because transport coverage is directly proportionate to how many middle class white men use a particular mode.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 15, 2013)

Not entirely sure about that - there is a bit more of a feeling of solidarity amongst cyclists as anyone who does it regularly faces the same problems and will tend to group to raise these concerns, whereas just about everyone is a pedestrian so there is less a feeling about being part of a particular 'group' or having made a choice.  Cyclists will have a particular focus on things such as why lorries in particular are responsible for a disproportionate amount of deaths - are there similar factors in pedestrian deaths that need focusing on (I'd hope someone is researching this).  I'd hope things like changes to lorry designs resulting from any campaign would also benefit pedestrians too - anything slowing down and removing the dominance of traffic from certain areas has to help.  I don't think the media having got hold of this as an 'issue' is a bad thing.

Cyclists are quite a diverse group - a lot use it for transport just because it's affordable, especially up here (on my commute I see mostly a lot of guys riding back from all the distribution depots and warehouses on crap mountain bikes).  But I'd agree those making the noise about it are more likely to be middle-class as with anything (and also London-focused - not heard much about the deaths in Bristol and Cheshire this week).


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 16, 2013)

I finally serviced the grumbly bearings in my cheapo Wellgo pedals - amazingly I found all the necessary tools - and it wasn't even much of a problem doing it with them on the bike - since I couldn't find a suitable 15mm spanner.
I really don't like doing bearings where I have to make a decision about how tight to do them - and especially in a situation like this where you can't get two spanners in and instead have to back the cone nut off enough that when you do up the locknut it doesn't end up over-tight.
The inner race balls had lost their plating so I suspect I'll have to order new pedals anyway.
But at £10 or so a pair and 2 years' use I can't complain really.



I have some genuine V8s attached electrolytically to some other Deore cranks but I foolishly started sawing them out - instead of simply using the whole assemblies with new cogs ...so I will have to get the angle grinder out at some stage.  (This was when I was even more mechanically inept than I am now and hadn't heard of copaslip grease)


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 16, 2013)

Should I report this driver ?

Shocking bit of driving, but there would be no complaint mechanism for an unmarked lorry - and look at the car following. Perhaps they work at the same sorting office.


----------



## stavros (Nov 16, 2013)

I tapped out a really good rhythm on a 2.5 mile stretch this morning. It was a slight incline and into a pretty strong headwind, but it's a beautiful bit of road and I was in the ideal gear.


----------



## tbtommyb (Nov 16, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Not entirely sure about that - there is a bit more of a feeling of solidarity amongst cyclists as anyone who does it regularly faces the same problems and will tend to group to raise these concerns, whereas just about everyone is a pedestrian so there is less a feeling about being part of a particular 'group' or having made a choice.  Cyclists will have a particular focus on things such as why lorries in particular are responsible for a disproportionate amount of deaths - are there similar factors in pedestrian deaths that need focusing on (I'd hope someone is researching this).  I'd hope things like changes to lorry designs resulting from any campaign would also benefit pedestrians too - anything slowing down and removing the dominance of traffic from certain areas has to help.  I don't think the media having got hold of this as an 'issue' is a bad thing.
> 
> Cyclists are quite a diverse group - a lot use it for transport just because it's affordable, especially up here (on my commute I see mostly a lot of guys riding back from all the distribution depots and warehouses on crap mountain bikes).  But I'd agree those making the noise about it are more likely to be middle-class as with anything (and also London-focused - not heard much about the deaths in Bristol and Cheshire this week).



There's more solidarity because it's more of a group, yes. No-one identifies with pedestrians as a group because everyone's a pedestrian so it's so broad as to be meaningless. I admit I'm being London-centric here but I imagine a lot of media types cycle and so they naturally give news items about cycling greater attention. Not that this is a bad thing in this case, of course. I just find it interesting that so much transport discussion is around cycling and rail.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2013)

I was half thinking of cycling to the railway path's bridge over the A4174 to see this thing go by :-

 


Apparently it's too heavy for the M32 slip-road and they've had to reinforce bridges and culverts on the A420.

Google Earth suggests it's arrived at Bridgeyate near Warmley.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2013)

I think my very recent worsening of the pain in my lower back may be caused by my riding position, as yesterday I had very little pain and I did not ride my bike. It was in agony all week, while I was riding it to work, and now nothing....


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I think my very recent worsening of the pain in my lower back may be caused by my riding position, as yesterday I had very little pain and I did not ride my bike. It was in agony all week, while I was riding it to work, and now nothing....


Maybe something's shifted on the bike ?
Though the saddle tends to get you in the legs...
Maybe it's extra stuff you're carrying on your back ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2013)

I've not changed anything recently. Gonna see a new GP next week as my last one didn't do anything to help me beyond prescribing pain killers


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2013)

That voltarol is very effective, but clearly it's no solution for fixing what's wrong with the bike or some other part of your lifestyle.

I get bouts of low back pain, but I have a rather muscular riding style and have a bad habit of steering with my lower back.

Have you been lifting things at work recently ?


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I've not changed anything recently.


Except you did have some work done on the bike not that long ago. One of my bikes (the one without pitlocks on everything ) always comes back from a service with a slightly lower saddle - it gets put down for the test ride I think. Maybe something's changed your riding position -saddle tilt?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2013)

I will check. I could probably raise the seat a little more, actually


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2013)

First properly cold ride is forecasted for Tuesday morning, so I'm desperately trying to break in my new winter gloves so that the tightness doesn't offset the extra insulation - I should have started much earlier.
What I probably ought to do at some point is rig up a rubber glove with a tyre valve so I can stretch new gloves...

EDIT :-

 

It isn't tackling the fingers, but it's a start.


----------



## tbtommyb (Nov 17, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I was half thinking of cycling to the railway path's bridge over the A4174 to see this thing go by :-
> 
> 
> Apparently it's too heavy for the M32 slip-road and they've had to reinforce bridges and culverts on the A420.
> ...



What is it? Looks like a containment for aliens.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 17, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> What is it? Looks like a containment for aliens.


http://www.southwestbusiness.co.uk/...ic-on-major-roads-in-south-west-this-weekend/


----------



## tbtommyb (Nov 17, 2013)

Crispy said:


> http://www.southwestbusiness.co.uk/...ic-on-major-roads-in-south-west-this-weekend/


That article had 'huge load' too many times.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 18, 2013)

Managed 260 miles over the weekend riding to York and back unscathed. However the my pride and joy Pashley didn't fare quite so well.

In Melton Mowbray (about 25 miles from the end) I stopped at a petrol station where a woman forgot to apply her car's handbrake. So it rolled forward and into my bike...  

Fortunately the damage appears light but it's buggered the panniers. I'm trying to console myself by saying it was better for her car hit my bike rather than a person.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 18, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> What is it? Looks like a containment for aliens.


I was reassured to find that the transformers from decommissioned Didcot are going to Siemens in Germany rather than to pollute some developing country.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 18, 2013)

a_chap said:


> it's buggered the panniers.


Is she going to pay for them ?


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 18, 2013)

Big shard of glass through the back tyre this morning at about two miles in to the 8.5 commute.  Had to get the train then walk up to the office from the station, about an hour late.  It was near the side of the tyre, about 1cm long, thin and curving.  First time the Marathons have succumbed to glass, and second puncture in a week for me (last week was actually just a split in the inner tube where the valve joins, so technically not a puncture, but still massively annoying).


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2013)

No bike for me today as I had to take my work clothes in.
I'm off to a conference in West London tomorrow and will have to turn up in smelly cycling gear  
#firstworldproblems


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 18, 2013)

Well, I need a hire car for some site work tomorrow, so rather than get it delivered to home early tomorrow and come up to the office in the morning to pick up all the kit, I'm having it delivered to the office tonight so I can load up then (and throw in the bike) and fix my wheel up at home.  Fortune shines, sort of.

After a weekend where I've been lying about recovering from a bit of a sniffle I felt like having a bit of a fast run in this morning, could feel the strength in my legs again that was absent last week so kind of buzzing for a decent go at some of the climbs, so frustrated to be denied this.  I'll be back on for Wednesday for what looks like a good wind in the morning and a cool start.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 18, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Is she going to pay for them ?



I hope so...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 18, 2013)

An unusually speedy ride home - combination of newly-smooth pedals, new back wheel with a new tyre, and the wet roads - and no wind to speak of and near-optimal temperature.

And hardly any cyclists annoyed me very much - and the one time I was overtaken by another cyclist, it was competently done.

Also the mizzle on both journeys was light enough to not warrant the dreaded rubber trousers.

The one annoyance was my rear camera somehow shifting skywards so I missed a good record of the daily grind of tailgatings and dodgy overtake attempts.

Said wet roads and above-average leaf-fall kept me focussed.

The one fly in the ointment is still the tendency for my chain to miss the granny - so I'll order a shorter bottom bracket and fit that when I fit new big and little cogs ...
The one I took out is healthy enough, but I don't feel inclined to re-fit old components.


----------



## Winot (Nov 19, 2013)

Lots of police at junctions last night in London.  Saw 3 cyclists stopped for not having lights.  I can't understand why anyone would not spend a few quid to be seen - I feel vulnerable enough with my high-vis clothing and 3 lights.

The police are also stopping HGVs etc. in an attempt to be even-handed - see post here.  I hope the police at junctions also pull over the drivers on their mobiles/jumping light/breaching ASLs.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 19, 2013)

Only once in my very earliest days of cycling did I find myself light-less on my bike at night - when my bodged-up torch packed up on me.
I try not to think of the years when all I had was a 1 watt never-ready front and back.

The mind boggles at anyone taking to busy London streets without lights.


----------



## girasol (Nov 19, 2013)

has anyone tried these?  Tempted to get one...  They flash if you raise your arm, i.e. to indicate.

http://gadgets.guardianoffers.co.uk...age on side (from named trailblock):Position1


----------



## Crispy (Nov 19, 2013)

girasol said:


> has anyone tried these?  Tempted to get one...  They flash if you raise your arm, i.e. to indicate.
> 
> http://gadgets.guardianoffers.co.uk/p-982-Indic8or-LED-Bicycle-Safety-Lights.html?INTCMP=mic_231557&guni=Articleromo T-shirt offers cycling:Trail with image on side (from named trailblock)osition1


I was considering building something similar, but I'm not sure how much more useful they'd be than hi-viz gloves (which I already own)


----------



## girasol (Nov 19, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I was considering building something similar, but I'm not sure how much more useful they'd be than hi-viz gloves (which I already own)



I did think about you (i.e. maybe you had built something like it) when I found it...  But with hi-vis glove a light has to be shinning on it, whereas with this...  Might ask for it as a Christmas gift from someone in the family.

Ideally, would be cool to have a light embedded on a glove, better than having to put two things on!


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 19, 2013)

Awful ride into town today.

It was properly cold and I didn't wear gloves and my hands were getting fairly numb, which was bad enough, but then the rear derailleur just snapped off. Luckily I was only a few minutes from the job centre so didn't miss my appointment. Had to push it home though which took a long time. And the derailleur kept swinging into the spokes so I had to go slower or stop.

Extremely annoying, especially as I'm skint as fuck so paying for new parts is going to be difficult.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 19, 2013)

On a daily basis I have a wrist strap.
The one occasion on my homeward commute where I need to make a clear right turn signal, I have to watch out for oncoming vehicles - as well as the ones behind who'll drive past anyway.

I've got an actual indicator set I need to fit - four crappy little lights, but I'm planning to fit a much brighter one back right.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 19, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Awful ride into town today.
> 
> It was properly cold and I didn't wear gloves and my hands were getting fairly numb, which was bad enough, but then the rear derailleur just snapped off....
> Extremely annoying, especially as I'm skint as fuck so paying for new parts is going to be difficult.



I suppose you could just take it off all together, remove a section of chain and leave it in a single gear :-/


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 19, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I suppose you could just take it off all together, remove a section of chain and leave it in a single gear :-/



Instant-hipster!


----------



## Onket (Nov 19, 2013)

girasol said:


> Ideally, wold be cool to have a light embedded on a glove, better than having to put two things on!


 
I 'invented' this in my head last week!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 19, 2013)

I have 7 pairs of gloves that I wash in rotation ...


----------



## Utopia (Nov 19, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Awful ride into town today.
> 
> It was properly cold and I didn't wear gloves and my hands were getting fairly numb, which was bad enough, but then the rear derailleur just snapped off. Luckily I was only a few minutes from the job centre so didn't miss my appointment. Had to push it home though which took a long time. And the derailleur kept swinging into the spokes so I had to go slower or stop.
> 
> Extremely annoying, especially as I'm skint as fuck so paying for new parts is going to be difficult.


 
I've got a spare (used) Shimano 105 rear derailleur if its of any use to you? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/shimano-105-5701-10-speed-rear-mech/rp-prod85966


----------



## a_chap (Nov 19, 2013)

Definitely a full-fingered glove day today!


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 19, 2013)

Utopia said:


> I've got a spare (used) Shimano 105 rear derailleur if its of any use to you? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/shimano-105-5701-10-speed-rear-mech/rp-prod85966



That's very kind of you but it says it's not compatible with my bike (7 speed). Thank you for the offer though


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 19, 2013)

Is it the dérailleur itself or the mech hanger ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2013)

I cycled to Fulham early today and was cheered by the sight of Battersea Power Station in the sun on such a crisp morning.
Cycled back through Battersea Park and saw some lemurs doing pull ups.


----------



## Onket (Nov 19, 2013)

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/tran...palling-litany-of-cycling-deaths-8949207.html

Front page today.


----------



## Onket (Nov 19, 2013)

Also this piece of shit, written by a cunt-

http://www.standard.co.uk/comment/s...isky-for-cyclists-whatever-we-do-8948926.html


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 19, 2013)

indeed - what a waste of oxygen that creature is.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 20, 2013)

Woke to the sound of rain lashing on the windows, looked pretty bleak out there this morning.  By the time I'd transferred my lights over to the Pashley (mudguards, hub brakes) it only went and stopped and I had a dry (and slow) ride in.  Surface was wet though, so still the right choice.  I'd also tweeked the front brake on the regular commute bike last night (and replaced the inner tube after Monday's puncture) so I'm probably better off doing the post-adjustment test ride in the dry.  36 mins wasn't a bad time for that bike, nice tailwind but lots of ped crossings on red today.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2013)

I had a nice little lift up my morning hill by a sou' westerly, and it was sufficiently mild that I didn't have to wear my new winter gloves with the stiff fingers and uncomfortably slippy palms.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 20, 2013)

I got the tube today and wish I hadn't. The rain wasn't really that bad atall


----------



## girasol (Nov 20, 2013)

Onket said:


> Also this piece of shit, written by a cunt-
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/comment/s...isky-for-cyclists-whatever-we-do-8948926.html



Blimey...  There were police in pretty much every major junction on my way home last night (A3, South).  One of them walked straight towards me, nodded, then told cyclist behind off, politely, for having no lights...

But, that's just something that will be done for a couple of days and then be forgotten...  I didn't cycle today, did people in London see a lot of police around again?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 20, 2013)

girasol said:


> Blimey...  There were police in pretty much every major junction on my way home last night (A3, South).  One of them walked straight towards me, nodded, then told cyclist behind off, politely, for having no lights...
> 
> But, that's just something that will be done for a couple of days and then be forgotten...  I didn't cycle today, did people in London see a lot of police around again?



I was too busy concentrating on the weather, but I didn't see any.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2013)

By all accounts there's going to be a full-on blitz on all road users in London from next week for all sorts of infractions.

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/tran...ing-deaths-8949207.html?origin=internalSearch


----------



## girasol (Nov 20, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-24998730

*8 radical solutions to protect cyclists*
Allowing cyclists to jump red lights is the most implementable right now and pretty sensible too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2013)

but number plates and body armour.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 20, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> but number plates and body armour.


i quite like the idea of cycling about dressed in a suit of armor.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Nov 20, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> i quite like the idea of cycling about dressed in a suit of armor.



Trying to think about the sort of armour that would help when a truck squashed you or rolled over you.  I think it's called a roll cage.


----------



## Onket (Nov 20, 2013)

The only one I agree with is the banning of HGVs in city centres (during rush hour).


----------



## Onket (Nov 20, 2013)

Douple post nonsense.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2013)

Why are any large vehicles allowed in cities without wheel-guards ?


----------



## Onket (Nov 20, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Why are any large vehicles allowed in cities without wheel-guards ?


 
I saw someone post somewhere the other day that those vehicles just wouldn't be allowed if they had just been invented. I think there's something in that. They've evolved into the horrible death machines that we see these days, and as a result cyclists are being educated about them, rather than them simply not being allowed on the roads as they are entirely unsafe.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 20, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Why are any large vehicles allowed in cities without wheel-guards ?


 
Because the ground on construction sites (and the waste sites they transport waste to) is uneven and having guard structures installed reduces the ground clearance and can cause grounding.  That's the official excuse. That and it costs money, and there's not enough money in the property racket in London to pay for it, clearly.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 20, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I cycled to Fulham early today and was cheered by the sight of Battersea Power Station in the sun on such a crisp morning.


 
Enjoy that while it lasts, the view'll be blocked by massive flats built around it before long.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 20, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Enjoy that while it lasts, the view'll be blocked by massive flats built around it before long.


Yeah, I saw the hoardings. Cunts!


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Nov 20, 2013)

Wet!!!!


----------



## a_chap (Nov 20, 2013)

Am waiting for the police crackdown on cyclists on my commuting route. Probably in vain thoough as I guess we must number maybe a half dozen on a good day.


----------



## Onket (Nov 21, 2013)

Noticing the cold a bit more now. Brrrrr.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 21, 2013)

Soaked to the bone last night, even on the bike with mudguards, 15mph headwind with about the first mile into slushy hail.  Worse thing was arriving home just as my lodger was coming out of the bathroom after a nice steamy bath that had used every drop of the hot water. Bastard.  Given I was going out in 30 minutes a quick ice cold shower was a necessity, I might have screamed a bit.

Had to leave the heating on all night to dry out my cycling gear.  Back on the 'dry' bike this morning, though the BBC weather lied at me as I immediately hit a shower on leaving which meant a wet road and a wet arse.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 21, 2013)

This morning would have been fine down here in the mild south west except for the wind blowing in the wrong direction - so going home should be quicker - oh and all the other people of course.

I emailed a colleague to apologise for my rear light - he was filtering behind me - but my low power light option is looking a bit puny now.

I've just ordered one of these from Amazon, but I haven't worked out what I'm going to use to make it into a path-friendly 180 degree (hemispherical) light that's still bright enough for the road.



I may end up modding the electronics so it has two modes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2013)

Got upset with a white van man today, who made blahblah gestures at my yelling at him. Wanted to smash his van in. Had to stop and calm down a bit.
I used to be so placid as a commuter. It's this route!


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 21, 2013)

I might tape one of my old lights to my helmet that looks a bit like a camera, so I can pretend to point it at offenders to shit them up a bit (though if they know how seriously police take such evidence it won't shit them up at all).

I've thought about a cheap real camera - any suggestions?  It's not just for my own protection, but also considering if someone passes me then does a hit-and-run further up the road then it could help out.  We need to look out for each other a bit.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 21, 2013)

I still use 7Dayshop cameras - £12.98 plus a decent MicroSD card - sits on the handlebar or basket, looks like a torch.

http://www.7dayshop.com/7dayshop-vehicle-bike-action-digital-video-camera-record-your-journeys - darn - only £9.99 now - I may have to order another ...

Not exactly high quality but does the job.



Not waterproof - but then when it rains you tend to get drops on the glass anyway.

The Lithium batteries tend to give up after 18 months of daily use - and I had to solder my first one a bit...I'm about to order some allegedly higher spec batteries to try.

But I now have 600 videos on Youtube from the past few years.

I sometimes wish I had one on my helmet too  ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2013)

We have carwashes - why don't we have bikewashes? 
Does anyone know if bikeshops will clean bikes for you or will they turn up their noses at it? 
Mine is filthy


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 21, 2013)

Last thing you want to do - especially if you have a steel frame.
Focus on keeping the important bits working.
If anything you might want to wax everything with GT85 or something - though that'll bring up the paintwork if you insist on rubbing it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 21, 2013)

Bristol was close to gridlock on the way home due to multiple incidents.



Luckily my route is at roughly 90 degrees to all the main roads.

My first bit of lane-splitting close filtering for years.

Added 2 and a half minutes to my 35 minute commute 



Spoiler


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Last thing you want to do - especially if you have a steel frame.
> Focus on keeping the important bits working.
> If anything you might want to wax everything with GT85 or something - though that'll bring up the paintwork if you insist on rubbing it.


Eh? I thought you were supposed to wash it every week or something daft like that.
Mine gets washed when I service it.
Anyway, you've just advised me to wax it myself  I am trying to avoid doing anything to it myself. I only want to touch my bike when I ride it


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 21, 2013)

My commute is semi-rural, so I brush the thatch off my rear mudguard every so often (after covering the chain and sprockets with newspaper).

The worst thing people do is aim a jetwash at their bike and blast out all the grease.

What do you lube your chain with ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> What do you lube your chain with ?


Lol. Not much.
I have a bottle somewhere, but I rarely remember to use it, esp in the winter.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 21, 2013)

If you use something like Prolink, you can use it to clean your chain - apply, wipe off, repeat.
Lube the derailleur pivots, scrape any crud from the jockeys.

Otherwise you'll waste the investment you just made in the transmission.

You really ought to have some spare chains and a gauge.

Surely you check your brakes and tyres every 100 miles or so ?
As a fast rider you don't want any nasty surprises.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2013)

It is Finish Line Dry lubricant. 
I'm not going to do any of those things GG - you should know me by now!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 21, 2013)

I would go for something a bit heavier for the winter - unless you're going to dry the chain and reapply almost every ride.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2013)

Not sure what you mean by checking brakes and tyres, but no, I don't do that every week. Never!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I would go for something a bit heavier for the winter - unless you're going to dry the chain and reapply almost every ride.


LOL


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 21, 2013)

weepiper - come and tell him off !


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> weepiper - come and tell him off !


She owes her living to people like me! 
Just accept that some people don't want anything to do with maintenance!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 21, 2013)

I used to get away with it on a short ploddy relatively traffic-free commute..my bikes used to be in a shocking state.
Never mind the safety aspects, there's the inconvenience of being without transport .... but I suppose you can just use the train or something.

It was being dropped on the floor by a rusted fork that made me change - that and the Sunday group rides that took me up to 30 miles from home...

Believe me I'm no natural mechanic.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes you are - you built your own lights!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I used to get away with it on a short ploddy relatively traffic-free commute..my bikes used to be in a shocking state.
> Never mind the safety aspects, there's the inconvenience of being without transport .... but I suppose you can just use the train or something.
> 
> It was being dropped on the floor by a rusted fork that made me change - that and the Sunday group rides that took me up to 30 miles from home...
> ...


Getting my hands oildirty and _tinkering_ will always hold just marginally more appeal than a bout of flu, or food poisoning.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 21, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes you are - you built your own lights!


That's electrics - and I dropped out of my HND in electronics.
And I'm supremely lazy - they're held together with gaffer tape and cable ties and I couldn't tell you how many lumens they are or anything like that.
I've made no substantive changes for years now.


----------



## toblerone3 (Nov 21, 2013)

Brakes completely fucked. Have taken the bike into a shop to get fixed.  I don't have the space in my flat to repair a bike.   Will have to abandon the bike tomorrow and take the tube and bus to Chingford.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 21, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Not sure what you mean by checking brakes and tyres, but no, I don't do that every week. Never!


"yep, they're still there"


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 21, 2013)

I rode my last tyres until the wall split.
The I rode on them for another few days, all wobbly, until the new tyres arrived in the post


----------



## weepiper (Nov 21, 2013)

Tbf I'm a mechanic and I don't check my brakes and tyres every week. I do pay attention to things when they start to feel different though (brake levers pulling back further to the bars before they start to work, squealing, grindy noises, random squeaks/clicks/rattles) These things are sent to us as a warning to take your bike into the shop.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2013)

I can actually tighten the breaks myself and do so. <beams with pride>


----------



## a_chap (Nov 21, 2013)

Is it just me?

As the weather has turned steadily more wintery this week I've enjoyed my daily commute more and more.

Ok, so it's just me.


----------



## Onket (Nov 21, 2013)

joustmaster, how long have I not had a back brake now?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Is it just me?
> 
> As the weather has turned steadily more wintery this week I've enjoyed my daily commute more and more.
> 
> Ok, so it's just me.


No, I know what you mean. It's bracing!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> "yep, they're still there"


I check my brakes a number of times a day. Every time I brake in fact.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 21, 2013)

Onket said:


> joustmaster, how long have I not had a back brake now?


ffs man..
buy it
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/STAINLESS...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item3f26cdea1d


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 21, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Is it just me?
> 
> As the weather has turned steadily more wintery this week I've enjoyed my daily commute more and more.
> 
> Ok, so it's just me.


It makes a change.
It would be fine if it wasn't for having to share the roads and paths with variously skilled examples of humanity.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 21, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I check my brakes a number of times a day. Every time I brake in fact.



This isn't enough for some of the people we get bringing bikes into the shop who somehow haven't noticed that their brake pads have worn right down to the metal, despite the godawful racket and lack of any noticeable stopping power


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 21, 2013)

I sorted out my young colleague's brakes the other day.
I really hate the responsibility... not that I've ever had a cable slip or whatever in all the years I've been doing mine.


----------



## plurker (Nov 22, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Is it just me?
> 
> As the weather has turned steadily more wintery this week I've enjoyed my daily commute more and more.
> 
> Ok, so it's just me.



I've enjoyed it less, but mainly as befre I leave i think 'it's cold' so put long-sleeved baselayer and thicker gloves on. Then by mile 2 I'm sweltering and arrive in a sweaty mess.  Need to go back to teeshirt I think.


----------



## Onket (Nov 22, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> ffs man..
> buy it
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/STAINLESS...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item3f26cdea1d


 
There's nothing wrong with the cable, it's just that I unscrewed it from the lever and can't get it screwed back in!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 22, 2013)

Does it not thread in from the lever end ?

It may be easier to use a new cable.


----------



## Onket (Nov 22, 2013)

There's an attachment that screws into the knuckle end of the lever, but the angle is tight and my fingers are always cold!


----------



## girasol (Nov 22, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Is it just me?
> 
> As the weather has turned steadily more wintery this week I've enjoyed my daily commute more and more.
> 
> Ok, so it's just me.



Well, there's less people around and I do cycle faster in this cold weather, wind permitting...  The only thing I'm not keen on is wearing all that stuff, taking it off at work, then changing again to go home, feels like I'm getting changed most of the time.  It does happen in the summer too, but there are less items involved 

I've been making use of these, no more numb toes!  (get it quite bad)


----------



## Onket (Nov 22, 2013)

My first thought was that was some kind of box.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 22, 2013)

girasol said:


> Well, there's less people around and I do cycle faster in this cold weather, wind permitting...  The only thing I'm not keen on is wearing all that stuff, taking it off at work, then changing again to go home, feels like I'm getting changed most of the time.  It does happen in the summer too, but there are less items involved
> 
> I've been making use of these, no more numb toes!  (get it quite bad)


I might have to get some of those...


----------



## girasol (Nov 22, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I might have to get some of those...



You're supposed to wear them over your shoes, but they work just as well on the inside, over socks (will last longer that way )


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 22, 2013)

I may improvise something - perhaps I could get a trashed wetsuit from somewhere ...
My MTB / touring shoes are as porous as a sieve.


----------



## plurker (Nov 22, 2013)

I use the full overshoe things, really good for keeping feet warm.  I lucked out and found a pair on the road last year, must have dropped from someone's bag.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 22, 2013)

Thinking back I'm amazed at how I used to manage with holey shoes lined with porridge bags !
Mind you, until recently we didn't get any proper winter weather.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 22, 2013)

Don't buy the Muddy Fox overshoes from Sports Direct - I fell for that one last year in the sales, the cheap shitty zip  at the back broke the first time I put one of them on, the second lasting maybe two rides before the same happened. Couldn't find the receipt for them to take them back.  They still fasten at the top of the ankle with velcro, so wearable, but just with a gaping hole at the back.

If anyone can recommend something better for commuting please do - though nothing too expensive.  I think I need to invest in some better winter kit generally, particularly as I'm planning to fuck off the trains and ride back down to the south-west for Christmas.  Legs are probably where I need the most upgrading, the ex-girlfriend's over-the-knee socks aren't much good in freezing rain.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 22, 2013)

This is a near miss someone who posts on the Leeds Cycling Campaign Facebook group had yesterday at a pinch point - they're appealing if anyone recognises the company logo as the police can't trace the plate (believed to be a dutch wagon)

*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAtFRXIMp6I&feature=youtu.be*


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 22, 2013)

Shit ride home.
Two cars driving in the cycle lane on the way home. 
And then I rode right through a red light at a junction. Phew, that was close!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 22, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Muddy Fox overshoes from Sports Direct


I'm wearing Muddy Fox MTB shoes from Sports Direct at the moment - the best I can get in my size, but the first pair broke up after less than a year - I'm going to see if I can mod them with DIY soles and adhesive.
I don't use them, but the SPD mounts slide about too ...

Sadly I'm going to have to buy some more - Shimano in their wisdom having decided not to cater for anyone over a size 12 in shoes you can actually walk in.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 22, 2013)

I was intimidated twice today - sadly my rear camera let me down this morning, but I got some decent footage of this evening's idiot.

I actually know better than to even suggest this on Urban and I know it's in an entirely different league, but I see a touch of the EDL / anti-feminist thing going on with a certain type of driver - the more attention we (presumably nerdy / middle class) cyclists get, the more they feel "persecuted" - so it isn't just the "squeezed middle" with their tedious "road tax and red lights" bollocks.

This morning's was a builder's van, this evening's was an Audi - but the idiot leaning out of the passenger window didn't look like your standard Audi owner - just how much do these cars cost ?
It had those crap almost black lamp lenses on the back - the sort of thing you would expect on a Corsa.


----------



## Onket (Nov 22, 2013)

Your sweeping statements are as bad as 'theirs'. What does a standard audi owner look like?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 22, 2013)

Onket said:


> Your sweeping statements are as bad as 'theirs'. What does a standard audi owner look like?


Here we go ....


----------



## plurker (Nov 22, 2013)

on a v-plate that car's probs less than £2k.


----------



## Onket (Nov 22, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Here we go ....



Why bother?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 22, 2013)

My camera caught this last night when Bristol was gridlocked.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 22, 2013)

Onket said:


> Why bother?


Well I don't remember inviting you ....


----------



## Onket (Nov 22, 2013)

Eh?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 22, 2013)

plurker said:


> on a v-plate that car's probs less than £2k.



That explains a lot.

It has a Porschy profile though ...

I had to look closely at the footage to see if the lights actually worked ...


----------



## stavros (Nov 24, 2013)

I did a route I'd been meaning to do for a while this morning, and it lived up to expectation. I'm sure I'm getting stronger in my legs too, because I'm typically going to the top chainset on any bit of flat, whereas that used to be reserved for descents.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 24, 2013)

Sadly I haven't managed to work up the enthusiasm for probably two months and it seems to be a recurring autumn/winter pattern - I build up to several extra rides a week as the evenings draw in, go down with the lurgy and that's that.
This year I've had the added joy of being knocked off my bike that made cycling actually painful for weeks.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm loving this clear, still, cold weather. Best weather for cycling IMO.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2013)

The 5 degrees temp this morning was certainly no big problem.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 25, 2013)

Little bit colder than that up north today!  Zero degrees when I set off, but the roads were bone dry so no ice.

When I got a good soaking last wednesday I pulled the liner part of my gloves out to help them dry quicker on the radiator. It took me 20mins to accomplish the ridiculously fiddly task of pushing the fingers back in this morning, which made me quite late. Won't be doing that again!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2013)

Laminated gloves are a right pain.
I've used wicks in the fingers before now.

What I have discovered recently is to peg them fingers upwards so the water drains away from the fingers.

.. that,  and I buy cheap gloves in Aldi so I now have 7 pairs - including a spare pair at work.

Perhaps this is an actual re-use for silica gel


----------



## Winot (Nov 25, 2013)

Was surprised not to see more cops on the way in (at 9-1sh) given all the publicity re. Operation Safeway.  In fact the only one I saw was standing in the wrong place on Waterloo roundabout, completely missing the car sitting in the ASL box at the northbound end of Waterloo Rd.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2013)

That's spread to Bristol and at least one more city.

Clearly it's good to focus everyone's attention on good road behaviour, but the issues being focussed on have precious little to do with the recent casualties.

In Bristol one poor sod was killed by a petrol tanker in a narrow country lane, another bloke managed to hit his head on a parked car and an elderly pedestrian was hit by a bicycle on a main road (presumably downhill) and subsequently died - with no reports yet of the exact circumstances.

But OUR chief constable has "come out" as a cyclist !


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 25, 2013)

There's just diversionary talk of lycra hooligans, headphone-wearers and light jumpers whenever recent accidents have been discussed.  Thing is, they're not the ones getting killed, so it's bullshit.  A mix of inexperience, badly designed infrastructure and poorly equipped large vehicles is largely the problem in urban areas, and they're scooting around this issue by trying to blame bad behaviour.

I had a near miss of someone pulling out on me today, but they'd gone through a green light but ignored the give way markings straight after, it's something that happens often at that location - a cycletrack running next to the pavement joins the road at a toucan crossing where you turn right onto the road to rejoin, but you have oncoming traffic from the side also on a green phase at the same time as the crossing.  Stupid design, needs a painted bike lane or something like that on the road to better indicate priority.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2013)

I love my morning rides at the mo. Dark when I set off, but dawn breaks on my way in. The skies are pretty.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2013)

All was going pretty well on the way home, but then I nearly got taken out for a second time in two months by a ninja numpty on a BSO - he jumped off the kerb and headed towards me in the bus lane.

He then proceeded to get back onto the pavement again - so perhaps my verbal admonishment made him think better of salmoning any further down the road.

There are five year olds with more road sense than some of these idiots.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2013)

British Schools Overseas? Birmingham Symphony Orchestra? British Servicemen's Organisation?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2013)

I had a bad-tempered ride. Even whacked someone's wing with my fist cos they were driving in the cycle lane.
Non-indicators can fuck right off too


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> British Schools Overseas? Birmingham Symphony Orchestra? British Servicemen's Organisation?



"bike shaped object" - I bet you're the only one here who doesn't know.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> "bike shaped object" - I bet you're the only one here who doesn't know.


What is a bike shaped object? 
Bet YOU you're the only one who knows


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2013)

It's one of those bikes that cost about as much as a decent back wheel.
I can't see myself saying all that every time.

It's a bit like pre-binomial taxonomy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2013)

What? 
Speak English please


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2013)

I can't find any examples, but these days you'll have a species of plant called "viola tricolor", but before Linnaeus, there would have been a dozen words describing a whole bunch of other aspects of the plant that aren't necessary to know what the plant is.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What?
> Speak English please


no need to reveal the paucity of your vocabulary


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I can't find any examples, but these days you'll have a species of plant called "viola tricolor", but before Linnaeus, there would have been a dozen words describing a whole bunch of other aspects of the plant that aren't necessary to know what the plant is.


Wtf are you talking about?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2013)

I confess "BSO" has some politically incorrect baggage ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2013)

So what is a bso again? A cheap bike?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> So what is a bso again? A cheap bike?


A borderline bike.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> A borderline bike.


A unicycle? 
Surely it is either a bike or not a bike?


----------



## BigTom (Nov 25, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> So what is a bso again? A cheap bike?



Yes, although really it's a bike that is too cheap so has shit components that break or don't work properly in the first place, like freewheels that don't spin properly (spin the wheel round and you'll see it slow much too quickly), plastic brake levers or using brake cables for gear cables.

£300 seems the rough price point for a good new bike, below that you're better off with a decent second hand bike.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2013)

So it's just more elitist bike snobbery. 
I hate being in this stupid club sometimes


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2013)

For about 5 years I rode a bike I bought secondhand for £25 - steel-framed 10 speed.
It'd be all the rage these days.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 25, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> So it's just more elitist bike snobbery.
> I hate being in this stupid club sometimes



no, the cheapest bikes are shit, poor to ride, break often and cost more in the end. Loads of them are full suspension but the suspension will break in 6 months or a year, so you have a fucked bike which needs to be replaced, do this three or four times and you'll have spent more than if you'd (been able to) fork out 500 in the first place on a decentish full suspension bike the first place which would last longer, be nicer to ride and in long run be cheaper.

Real snobbishness is those who reckon you need to spend a grand upwards to get a decent bike.

Saying that if you've got less than 300 you should buy secondhand for the best deal isn't snobbish, though the attitude carried with it can be.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2013)

People ride around on shitty bikes cos that's all they can afford. No need to sneer at them and give them nicknames. Unity is required. TLAs don't help either


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2013)

Actually it was dark so I don't know if the miscreant was actually riding a BSO, so I was commenting more on his lack of road-sense.

The true purpose of BSOs is to be ridden twice then shoved in the shed to rust - never to be ridden again.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2013)

For several years I had a Honda 50 I paid £50 for !

Mind you it was the early 80s so I suppose the equivalent is about £200 now.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 25, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> People ride around on shitty bikes cos that's all they can afford. No need to sneer at them and give them nicknames. Unity is required. TLAs don't help either



Agreed. Still not snobbish or sneering to say that if you've got less than £300 you're better off buying a second hand bike because there are real reasons why the cheapest bikes are crap and because they'll cost you more over time, like most very cheap things.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2013)

You can pay for cheap new bikes on HP, but not second hand bikes. 
People are ignorant of their options but no need to set yourself above someone cos they have a shitty bike


----------



## BigTom (Nov 25, 2013)

I hope I don't come off like that, cos that's not an attitude I carry (and you won't find me using terms like BSO, I just know what it means and refers to and yeah it's a properly snobbish term,  "what I ride is a bicycle. I don't know what it is that you are riding, but it's not a bike" ffs).

I think that people do need to understand that the cheapest bikes are built to that price, and that it'll cost you more in the long run (HP or no HP) because of components breaking so quickly, or deteriorating to the point where the bike is so poor to ride, people stop riding it. Then think that is what all bikes are like and never get another one.

I think there are good reasons why, and it's not like the £1k+ bike stuff because the reasons why are different - my £300 bike is never going to cost me as much as a £600 let alone £1,200 bike. But a £150 bike will probably cost me more than a £300 in a few years. For £60-£80 I can buy a good secondhand bike (I appreciate they are likely to cost more in London, but I've not a clue of prices there), which will never cost me as much as the £150 bike, let alone the £600 bike.

It's fucking shit that (afaik anyway) you can't go to a secondhand bike shop on any of the cycle to work schemes, all the second hand places I know are independent so don't offer finance, I wonder if any secondhand bike seller does?. Any idea how much the deposit would be on an HP scheme for a £100 bike? I'm just wondering how much of a secondhand bike that would buy you, you might be better off buying a not so great secondhand bike for that price rather than a new bike, I don't know.


----------



## Onket (Nov 25, 2013)

gentlegreen being an idiot again.  What a surprise.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 25, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> People ride around on shitty bikes cos that's all they can afford. No need to sneer at them and give them nicknames. Unity is required. TLAs don't help either



I just had to google TLA 

And yeah gg, you were being a bit of a tit there. Ooooh, someone's got a shit bike - Let's jeer at them.


----------



## Onket (Nov 25, 2013)

http://www.tla.woodard.co.uk/

Not sure what it's got to do with them, Orang Utan.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 26, 2013)

OK, I'll call them *cyclist *shaped objects in future.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 26, 2013)

Just call them cyclists. That is what they are.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 26, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Just call them cyclists. That is what they are.


I prefer to distance myself from ones like these.
I struggle to work out how anyone over the age of 5 could do what this particular idiot did.


----------



## Onket (Nov 26, 2013)

Orang utan said:


> Just call them cyclists. That is what they are.



This^

There's no place for snobbery here.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 26, 2013)

Onket said:


> This^
> 
> There's no place for snobbery here.


Would you want to go out for a ride with the idiot in the video ?


----------



## Onket (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't watch your videos.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 26, 2013)

Onket said:


> I don't watch your videos.


Well don't bother commenting next time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 26, 2013)

The issue is not with your videos
Though 5000 YouTube vids seems a little over the top for such a purposeless venture


----------



## Onket (Nov 26, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Well don't bother commenting next time.



I didn't comment on your video.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 26, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> 5000 YouTube vids



Blimey I must have been uploading videos in my sleep.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 26, 2013)

Onket said:


> I didn't comment on your video.


So how do you know if the idiot was worthy of being counted as a cyclist.?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 26, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Blimey I must have been uploading videos in my sleep.


Didn't you say that the other day?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 26, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> So how do you know if the idiot was worthy of being counted as a cyclist.?


If he was on a bike, he was a cyclist


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 26, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Didn't you say that the other day?


I have only uploaded 633- an average of well under 1 a day.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 26, 2013)

Anyway ...

This morning my new "winter" gloves proved as ineffectual as my old ones, so I'm thinking I really ought to heat a pair or two - but only the thumbs - which I need for gear-changing and which hopefully won't take too much power from my lighting battery - just need to work out how to get the power into the thumbs without trailing wires.

It's just dawned on me why I stuck with gripshifters for so long...


----------



## Onket (Nov 26, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> So how do you know if the idiot was worthy of being counted as a cyclist.?



If he's on a bike, he's a cyclist.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 26, 2013)

Onket said:


> If he's on a bike, he's a cyclist.


Well, I suppose an idiot cyclist is more excusable than a c*nt cyclist cutting up slower riders and pedestrians - still a liability though.
I suppose more the equivalent of the idiot driver peering out of a tiny de-iced portion of their windscreen.


----------



## plurker (Nov 26, 2013)

Driver nearly took me out this morning along Kennington Road - he's crawling along on approach to lights by the IWM, I'm overtaking him - he pulls across to the RH lane without looking or indicating. Beeps horn, shouting, waving hands in 'wanker' fashion, so i take the opp to discuss

He says it's my fault for cycling "aggressively". Discuss; quite reasonably to start with, which surprised me - turns out that by "aggressively" he meant "going faster than me"
I lost it a bit when he said something along the lines of 'you deserve to be one of these in the newspapers riding like that, I cycle a lot and i don't ride like that' and gave him a bit of abuse.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 26, 2013)

How could he not see you being on the driver's side ?
Sounds like he was deliberately trying to barge you out of the way with his vehicle and then trying to rationalise it - I wonder when and where he cycles - if it's in the gutter he needs re-training.
A shame you didn't get it on camera so you could Roadsafe him - he sounds in need of a wakeup call.


----------



## plurker (Nov 26, 2013)

It wasn't deliberate 'barging', he simply didn't look, nor expect anyone to be on his offside.

A few words about why he needs to check mirrors and shouldercheck will be way more effective (and quicker) than not saying anything, filming everything and putting it on the internet.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 26, 2013)

plurker said:


> A few words about why he needs to check mirrors and shouldercheck will be way more effective (and quicker) than not saying anything, filming everything and putting it on the internet.


Sounds like you parted company with him still believing himself to be in the right and consolidating that belief when he goes for a bike ride on a Sunday riding in the gutter.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 26, 2013)

I've been really enjoying cycling to work recently. The ride home is much better in the dark, maybe because I feel more vulnerable I'm not in so much of a rush and I really like this cold dry weather. 

On the downside I do feel like I tend to be a bit of a scruff when I have to carry my work clothes in a bag on my back.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 27, 2013)

Why not fit a rack / panniers ?


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 27, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> For about 5 years I rode a bike I bought secondhand for £25 - steel-framed 10 speed.
> It'd be all the rage these days.


 
I have five bikes, none of them cost more than that (though I've spent as much as forty quid on a part for one of them, so probably doesn't count).  Cheap or free functional bikes are abundant, easy to fix yourself and you never have the stress of someone wanting to rob them.  My lodger's nice aluminium Trek bike is probably several kilos lighter than my regular bike, but then he has to carry two massive heavy D-locks around with him in a rucksack all the time.

It's more of a buzz when you shoot past someone on a Boardman or whatever too


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 27, 2013)

> *Research Says Cyclists Can’t Prevent Dangerous Overtakes*
> 
> Tuesday 26th November, 2013
> 
> ...



http://www.nowbath.co.uk/news/research-says-cyclists-cant-prevent-dangerous-overtakes-53548/


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 27, 2013)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0001457513004636


----------



## doddles (Nov 27, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> View attachment 43996
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0001457513004636


Interesting study. Pity it only involved one male rider. Would have been good to see if males/females are passed in a similar way. Also possible that riding style affects these things, so ideally a larger study with more riders would be good.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 27, 2013)

I thought he'd already decided a blonde wig was a good idea ?

http://www.theguardian.com/environment/green-living-blog/2009/sep/11/bike-lanes


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm planning to DIY a number plate, but not sure if my reg will be "ZERO VED" or "YOU TUBE"


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 27, 2013)

For anyone with a utilitarian 8 or 9 speed bike.
Chain reaction have 8 speed Shimano cassettes for £7.49 and SRAM chains for £9.89

5 cassettes and 7 chains !

should last me a few years.

It's not like I'm losing out on interest by buying bike spares in advance.

I finally got around to buying a decent pedal spanner - I hope I don't lose it in-between very infrequent pedal changes.
I had to strip down my pedals on the bike a couple of weeks ago.

I'll make a point of writing down the directions of the threads on the handle.


----------



## ChrisD (Nov 27, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> I have five bikes, none of them cost more than that .......It's more of a buzz when you shoot past someone on a Boardman or whatever too



Is there a word for people (like me) who take pride in NOT spending lots of money on kit etc.?  
Decades ago I was converted to that philosophy when climbing in the alps my mate with a crap instamatic camera had much better photos than me  with fancy camera  - cos I was too scared to take mine out the rucksac when half way up a pitch....

Logic says I ought to have a Brompton but instead I'm on my third bickerton ('cos they're always cheap on ebay). Had the same main bike for 26 years.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 27, 2013)

I could in principle quite reasonably invest in quite a fancy bike since my cycling is about as important as anything else in my life, but I always end up thinking better of it.
For my current usage, the curve has levelled-off.
I just invested £90 in a new back wheel which I'm hoping I'll get 5 years out of.

My priorities are principally safety and reliability and I have that now. My bike is fairly heavy, but I'm even heavier.

Perhaps when I'm retired ... though then I hope to also be investing in boats and surfing / diving kit...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 27, 2013)

I hope you look after your boat better than you look after your house. Haven't you got a hole in your wall?
I don't know much about boats, but I think a hole would be a major operational problem.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 27, 2013)

I got as far as getting my ladder out in the back garden a few weeks ago


----------



## steeeve (Nov 27, 2013)

One of my pedals has developed an annoying click/knock when I put pressure on it. Assuming its a bearing issue. Easy fix or should I just get new pedals?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 27, 2013)

I recently stripped and greased my pedals and it made a huge difference - and I only paid £10 for mine two years ago.
Assuming they're serviceable you'll need a few basic tools.

Any idea of the make / model ?


----------



## steeeve (Nov 27, 2013)

They're the basic none clippy metal ones that came with the bike, done daily commute on them for 5 years so probably don't owe me anything. I have a pedal spanner and some basic tools and would probably rate my servicing skills as medium!


----------



## Onket (Nov 27, 2013)

steeeve said:


> One of my pedals has developed an annoying click/knock when I put pressure on it. Assuming its a bearing issue. Easy fix or should I just get new pedals?


 
I have exactly the saem thing. It comes and goes so I've done nothing.


----------



## steeeve (Nov 27, 2013)

Y


Onket said:


> I have exactly the saem thing. It comes and goes so I've done nothing.



Yeah it started like that but is now pretty much every rotation and really annoying


----------



## Onket (Nov 27, 2013)

steeeve said:


> Y
> Yeah it started like that but is now pretty much every rotation and really annoying


 
I will probably still do nothing. Unless I can get my brother to fix it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 27, 2013)

steeeve said:


> They're the basic none clippy metal ones that came with the bike, done daily commute on them for 5 years so probably don't owe me anything. I have a pedal spanner and some basic tools and would probably rate my servicing skills as medium!


Electricity's the thing I'm happiest around and I get the fear every time I touch anything new in the mechanical line and I was pleasantly surprised - especially since I did them while still attached to the bike.



I did my wheel bearings for the first time this year too.

Main thing is to have a "Plan B" if it doesn't work out.


----------



## steeeve (Nov 27, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Electricity's the thing I'm happiest around and I get the fear every time I touch anything new in the mechanical line and I was pleasantly surprised - especially since I did them while still attached to the bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Apparently they're Wellgo LU-962 pedals and cost £7.99 so I should just replace or upgrade? Would I notice any difference with better non clip ones? 

May have a go at stripping them down if I'm bored at the weekend though


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 27, 2013)

If you have grooves in your shoes to match them, I'd stick with what you have.
I bet the bearings are identical.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 27, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> For anyone with a utilitarian 8 or 9 speed bike.
> Chain reaction have 8 speed Shimano cassettes for £7.49 and SRAM chains for £9.89
> 
> 5 cassettes and 7 chains !
> ...


How often do you change your chain/cassette?
It feels like you get through a new one every 6 months..

mine last years.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 27, 2013)

I've been getting through more than one cassette a year and two or three chains.
Since I now have a pile of new bits, I may try ignoring the chain gauge and run the current setup into the ground.

It's been suggested I have three chains on rotation to get the most out of a cassette.

A lot of my riding is done on fairly rough roads and paths.

It would help if I had a better front mudguard.
And cleaned my transmission properly.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 27, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I've been getting through more than one cassette a year and two or three chains.
> Since I now have a pile of new bits, I may try ignoring the chain gauge and run the current setup into the ground.
> 
> It's been suggested I have three chains on rotation to get the most out of a cassette.
> ...


I'm not sure how you get through so many.
We are of the same weight and do a similar amount of miles.
Do you cycle on beaches a lot


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 27, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Why not fit a rack / panniers ?



That still involves folding up clothes to put in a bag.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 27, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I'm not sure how you get through so many.
> We are of the same weight and do a similar amount of miles.
> Do you cycle on beaches a lot


The prevailing geology on my commute is red sandstone and a lot of it ends up on my transmission...... but it could be my chain-cleaning technique


----------



## weepiper (Nov 27, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I'm not sure how you get through so many.
> We are of the same weight and do a similar amount of miles.
> Do you cycle on beaches a lot



He carries shitloads of extra stuff around on his bike though. Probably quite a bit of extra weight.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 27, 2013)

weepiper said:


> He carries shitloads of extra stuff around on his bike though. Probably quite a bit of extra weight.


ah yeah. the metric ton of spares and tools..


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 27, 2013)

I've actually thinned it down recently, but there's the spare battery ... and over a litre of water...

I keep meaning to buy a luggage scale to find out just how heavy my bike is.

But I literally commute near exposed geology and through agricultural run-off - the fields are bright red...


----------



## Crispy (Nov 27, 2013)

Maybe you should consider a chain guard?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 27, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Maybe you should consider a chain guard?


Something of a challenge on an 8x3 mountain bike...

A full front mudguard would probably help - but I don't like the thought of having anything that close to my tyre...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 27, 2013)

A driver behind me was on the phone in their right hand through two traffic light phases so the car never went into neutral or had the handbrake applied.
I thought it suspicious when they let me out of the side road...
I only realised when I looked at the footage from my rear camera - clear as day.

I may have to fit my camera in a yellow box with a bright flashing LED on it.


----------



## Onket (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice & mild, no wind. 

On the train well before the sunrise though.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 28, 2013)

At least they're prosecuting RLJs fairly:

http://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co....-who-ran-a-red-escapes-legal-action-1-6262481


----------



## Onket (Nov 28, 2013)

Incredible.  I think the comments on there say it all.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 28, 2013)

As I'm taking a week off work I'm missing all this fine dry weather on my daily commute. However, am hoping to get a few miles in on Sunday.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 28, 2013)

a_chap said:


> am hoping to get *a few miles* in on Sunday


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 28, 2013)

I strongly suspect I won't be going anywhere this weekend - I've now sneezed about 5 times over the past few days and have found myself being a bit phlegmy and snotty and gassy ....


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 28, 2013)

I've had two close passes this week, including a very high speed one by a prick in a white Golf this morning (I was out fairly wide to keep out of the door zone, passed within half a meter to my right at about 40mph).

On both occasions it's been where there's been a two-lane road with a roundabout at the end with traffic queuing back some distance in the right lane, whilst I'm proceeding in the left.  Both drivers who've overtaken me close have then cut into the right lane at or just before the roundabout, so not only dangerous pricks but queue-jumping pricks too.  Some people are just terrible all-round drivers, or just terrible cunts in general.


----------



## Onket (Nov 28, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Some people are just terrible all-round drivers, or just terrible cunts in general.


 
We were talking about this at work today. My motorcycling colleague got pulled over & a talking from old bill today for "having one wheel in the cycle box" causing him to trot out the old "all cyclists jump red lights" argument.

After I steered the discussions we came to the conclusion that "some people are just terrible all-round drivers" whether they are on a bike, a moped, a motorcycle or a car.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2013)

Nearly fell off my bike as soon as I got on it this morning, as someone flytipped a barrel of cooking oil all over my street and no one has come to clear it up, despite my calling the council on Sunday.
Actually, this is probably best for another thread as I would like to find out just who is responsible for clearing it up.
I may have to resort to twitter again to get them to sort it out! Aargh!


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 28, 2013)

I've come in to work on the 'project' bike today (my old Raleigh Record Sprint), the gears of which are an absolute basket case (the chain just rides over them when you change, instantly losing you momentum). I chose this one as I'm getting the train over to a gig in Manchester straight after work, so need to abandon the bike in the shed up here until I have means to take it home again (I'll have a hire car from work sooner or later, this the easiest of my bikes to whip off a wheel and fit in the boot). Didn't want to lose one of my more useful bikes for a few days.

I rode most of the commute in one gear (quite a high one), effectively as a single speed, until I hit the last big climb and had to try and slip into something more comfortable which just had the chain leaping and sliding all over the place. A bit stumped as to why it does this - had someone look at it in the workshop, and the adjustment is correct for riding on the big and little cogs at the back, but it just rides over most of everything else.  Nothing is worn (old, solid steel non-indexed freewheel block on the back, new chain, but the old one still had the same problem).  I don't really want to swap out the whole drivechain because it has the original gold-coloured crankset which matches some of the other hardware nicely (brakes and cables all gold, JSP-style bling).

Riding with drops is still a bit weird, but I reckon I can get used to it. I've not replaced the grip tape yet, but it was less bother griping the bare alloy than when I did a few test rides in the summer as I had gloves on.  Feels a bit wobbly when I have to signal or reach down to the downtube shifters.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 28, 2013)

a_chap said:


> As I'm taking a week off work I'm missing all this fine dry weather on my daily commute. However, am hoping to get a few miles in on Sunday.





gentlegreen said:


>



It'll only be about 130 or so, nothing too far.


----------



## ffsear (Nov 28, 2013)

There was an ambulance attending to a cyclist on London bridge this morning.   Didn't look good


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> I've come in to work on the 'project' bike today (my old Raleigh Record Sprint), the gears of which are an absolute basket case (the chain just rides over them when you change, instantly losing you momentum). I chose this one as I'm getting the train over to a gig in Manchester straight after work, so need to abandon the bike in the shed up here until I have means to take it home again (I'll have a hire car from work sooner or later, this the easiest of my bikes to whip off a wheel and fit in the boot). Didn't want to lose one of my more useful bikes for a few days.
> 
> I rode most of the commute in one gear (quite a high one), effectively as a single speed, until I hit the last big climb and had to try and slip into something more comfortable which just had the chain leaping and sliding all over the place. A bit stumped as to why it does this - had someone look at it in the workshop, and the adjustment is correct for riding on the big and little cogs at the back, but it just rides over most of everything else.  Nothing is worn (old, solid steel non-indexed freewheel block on the back, new chain, but the old one still had the same problem).  I don't really want to swap out the whole drivechain because it has the original gold-coloured crankset which matches some of the other hardware nicely (brakes and cables all gold, JSP-style bling).
> 
> Riding with drops is still a bit weird, but I reckon I can get used to it. I've not replaced the grip tape yet, but it was less bother griping the bare alloy than when I did a few test rides in the summer as I had gloves on.  Feels a bit wobbly when I have to signal or reach down to the downtube shifters.


How do you ride on drop handlebars? I hold the tops mostly and only hold the drops while sprinting and on the rare occasions I climb


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 28, 2013)

ffsear said:


> There was an ambulance attending to a cyclist on London bridge this morning.   Didn't look good


The news said London Bridge was on fire...


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 28, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> How do you ride on drop handlebars? I hold the tops mostly and only hold the drops while sprinting and on the rare occasions I climb


 
A mix of both really, I tend to start off down, hovering over the brakes, then come up on to the tops on open road when I've picked up a bit of confidence with them.  I've not ridden this bike much at all (I was hoping to have it fully running for the summer, but had problems getting hold of a new axle/cones which were non-standard) so still finding my way with it, unlike my normal commute bike which is almost an extension of myself as I ride it so much, dependable gear changes are a flick of the thumb and I know I can put some strain on it without anything jumping or slipping - total faith.

I also need to put cleated pedals on it, I've actually bought some but haven't stuck them on yet - I'm a little reticent about this as the slipping gears often mean I have to stop abruptly and stick my foot down which is harder with new and potentially stiff SPDs - I might try sticking one on to start with to wear it in and get used to it and add the other when I know stopping abruptly is manageable.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 28, 2013)

Someone undertook me on a roundabout today when I was going straight ahead 

eta The only reason there was space to undertake is that I like to hug the middle/ right a little bit because otherwise people turning left overtake.  I hate people.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 28, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> I've come in to work on the 'project' bike today (my old Raleigh Record Sprint), the gears of which are an absolute basket case (the chain just rides over them when you change, instantly losing you momentum). I chose this one as I'm getting the train over to a gig in Manchester straight after work, so need to abandon the bike in the shed up here until I have means to take it home again (I'll have a hire car from work sooner or later, this the easiest of my bikes to whip off a wheel and fit in the boot). Didn't want to lose one of my more useful bikes for a few days.
> 
> I rode most of the commute in one gear (quite a high one), effectively as a single speed, until I hit the last big climb and had to try and slip into something more comfortable which just had the chain leaping and sliding all over the place. A bit stumped as to why it does this - had someone look at it in the workshop, and the adjustment is correct for riding on the big and little cogs at the back, but it just rides over most of everything else.  Nothing is worn (old, solid steel non-indexed freewheel block on the back, new chain, but the old one still had the same problem).  I don't really want to swap out the whole drivechain because it has the original gold-coloured crankset which matches some of the other hardware nicely (brakes and cables all gold, JSP-style bling).
> 
> Riding with drops is still a bit weird, but I reckon I can get used to it. I've not replaced the grip tape yet, but it was less bother griping the bare alloy than when I did a few test rides in the summer as I had gloves on.  Feels a bit wobbly when I have to signal or reach down to the downtube shifters.



You almost certainly need to get a new freewheel. Had this exact problem on an old steel Orbit racer I was doing up in the shop the other day. His was fine on the two biggest sprockets but slipped on the rest. Even though the freewheel 'looks' ok it doesn't mesh nicely with the new chain. The old chain may have been slipping because it was fucked (rusty/stiff links or whatever) but now the new chain is slipping on the old freewheel because the freewheel has worn to match the old chain.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 28, 2013)

Just realised that for the second evening in a row, the driver who followed me through two traffic light cycles was more concerned with his phone conversation than the cyclist in front.

This rear camera is proving an eye-opener.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 28, 2013)

Some good news - Cycle South Brum have won £50k on ITV people's millions - they are going to buy some bikes, setup and maintain a cycle hub at the Northfield Eco Centre and get volunteers trained to deliver lessons and led rides, should help get more people cycling around here . http://cyclesouthbrum.co.uk


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 28, 2013)

weepiper said:


> You almost certainly need to get a new freewheel. Had this exact problem on an old steel Orbit racer I was doing up in the shop the other day. His was fine on the two biggest sprockets but slipped on the rest. Even though the freewheel 'looks' ok it doesn't mesh nicely with the new chain. The old chain may have been slipping because it was fucked (rusty/stiff links or whatever) but now the new chain is slipping on the old freewheel because the freewheel has worn to match the old chain.


 
Thanks weepiper, think I'll give that a try.  Thing is, it's always done this - this bike was my dads (swapped a ZX Spectrum for it a long time ago, from my sister's boyfriend who barely rode it - my dad hasn't ridden it much either as it's too big for him) and I used to ride it as a teenager and it used to slip in the middle gears then in exactly the same way. It needs some kind of attention anyway because if you turn it upside-down it doesn't freewheel properly, it pulls the pedals round slowly when the wheel spins.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 28, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Thanks weepiper, think I'll give that a try.  Thing is, it's always done this - this bike was my dads (swapped a ZX Spectrum for it a long time ago, from my sister's boyfriend who barely rode it - my dad hasn't ridden it much either as it's too big for him) and I used to ride it as a teenager and it used to slip in the middle gears then in exactly the same way. It needs some kind of attention anyway because if you turn it upside-down it doesn't freewheel properly, it pulls the pedals round slowly when the wheel spins.



That's another reason to replace the freewheel. The other thing that might be making the chain jump is if the gear hanger's bent. Get someone to hold the bike upright or lean it on a wall and stand behind the rear wheel, look at the cage of the rear mech, it should be perfectly in line with the sprockets on the rear wheel. If it's leaning to one side or other the chain won't be happy





this is usually less of an issue on an old bike with friction shifters but could still be causing a problem. A shop will be able to straighten it for you if it is bent


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 29, 2013)

I wish I could find a better way to filter down this hill.
Large vehicles are wont to swing wide and fast around this blind bend and the cars don't always give me much room.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 30, 2013)

My Shimano chain is at the 0.5mm stage on my gauge after only 3 weeks, 150 miles.
I can't face it this week, but I'll order myself some link pliers and start rotating them next week.

I'll order up a shorter bottom bracket too. My weekly "Schleck manouevre" getting onto the granny on the way to work is annoying and it would be even more so on a Sunday ride with more than one hill.

It's sunny today - albeit not very warm, so I'll see if I can work up the energy for a 20 miler on the railway path later - my slightly drippy nose would preclude anything more challenging - but I need the psychological boost.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 30, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> My Shimano chain is at the 0.5mm stage on my gauge after only 3 weeks, 150 miles.
> I can't face it this week, but I'll order myself some link pliers and start rotating them next week.
> 
> I'll order up a shorter bottom bracket too. My weekly "Schleck manouevre" getting onto the granny on the way to work is annoying and it would be even more so on a Sunday ride with more than one hill.
> ...



Are you sure your gauge is accurate?? That's ridiculous.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 30, 2013)

It's a Park one ... 

How many miles would you expect ?


----------



## weepiper (Nov 30, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> It's a Park one ...
> 
> How many miles would you expect ?


More than a thousand.

More than you could ever want to know about chain wear here

http://pardo.net/bike/pic/fail-004/000.html


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks. 

I have to admit I'm a bit sceptical of the accuracy of a short gauge.

When I start hanging my chains up to dry after cleaning them properly at last, I'll set up something on a board.


----------



## stavros (Dec 1, 2013)

I've just measured this morning's ride on a online tracker and it turns out I did 18 miles, which is a lot further than I thought it was.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2013)

This week, with a couple of exceptions, I am not riding in any cycle lanes but am taking the middle of any lane I ride in, even if there is a cycle lane. The only exceptions are after a couple of sharpish bends.

I am also seeing if I can get through the coming cold spell in shorts. I reckon I can make it! Half an hour of coldness is good for you and keeps you mega-alert


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 2, 2013)

first time commuting in two weeks (due to working abroad).

its got surprisingly dark and cold. And living in a hotel on expenses has ruined my fitness.
But its good to be back on my bike agian.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 2, 2013)

Nope.

That Shimano chain is moderately shagged after only 150 miles.
Luckily I have a stack of new SRAM chains...


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 5, 2013)

Wind was fun today!  I set off loads earlier than normal so there'd be less traffic about to drift into in crosswinds, some pretty scary gusts out there (also rain was forecast starting between 7 and 8 and didn't want that to contend with).  One bit of Leeds is closed due to the wind - at a location where a lorry blew over a couple of years ago and squashed a pedestrian.  Tall buildings are shitty.  Wind (25-30mph)right up my arse most of the ride, quite good fun with the odd white-knuckle gust from the side.


----------



## Onket (Dec 5, 2013)

Frosty. Brrrrr.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 5, 2013)

Cold enough for an extra layer this morning, but only just.
The brisk westerly helped me up my morning hill.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2013)

A bracing ride but a lovely one decorated with salmon skies


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> salmon skies


Shepherd's warning ? 
I almost stopped to take a photo ...


----------



## a_chap (Dec 5, 2013)

I agree. Astonishing bright red sky at dawn today. Made Bredon Hill look like it was on Mars.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 5, 2013)

My front wheel rim developed a crack last night, thankfully a small one and it happened close to home while I was on a side street. But I noticed it immediately as a rhythmic "lump" in the smooth running of the wheel. If the front one's gone, I should probably get both replaced. In fact, I should probably get the whole bike properly serviced. It's only had my own tender care and the odd spot fix at the shop in the last 4 years. A strip and rebuild would do it a world of good.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 5, 2013)

Along the spoke line or on the braking surface  ?


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 5, 2013)

cyling southwards (in london) at about 11am was hard going.
I nearly came to a stand still, whilst crossing blackfriars bridge due to a strong gust.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 5, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Along the spoke line or on the braking surface  ?


it's radial in direction, on the braking surface, but creeping into the V shaped profile that the spokes join onto.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 5, 2013)

I've switched my allegiance to Sputnik rims now - I definitely won't be buying Mavic again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2013)

My chain siezed up last night. Was a bit scary as I was in traffic, but I managed to get off the road quickly


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> My chain siezed up last night. Was a bit scary as I was in traffic, but I managed to get off the road quickly


sounds frightening.
did it come off and get tangled up or something?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 5, 2013)

My favourite trick is changing onto the big sprocket too early on a downhill and throwing it over the top - I swear I actually tied it in a knot once. I've got good at stopping pedalling soon enough.
Mind you I now get the bike on the stand once a week and have the high and low screws adjusted with anal precision.
I'm about to bite the bullet and cough up £20 for the correct bottom bracket to sort out the chain dropping off the granny gear problem - it might also be kinder to my chains due to me living almost entirely on the middle front cog even on hills.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> sounds frightening.
> did it come off and get tangled up or something?


It got stuck amongst the cogs, so I couldn't pedal anymore.
I just had to loosen it a bit. I oiled it when I got home.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 5, 2013)

I had mine get jammed between the smallest cog and frame on the first day of my summer ride last year, seemed to get in a knot in the derailieur too, at least 15mins at the roadside trying to figure it out and free it. It actually damaged the cog (bent a tooth outwards) and after a lot of jumping I had to ride in the next gear down for most of the rest of the day - with some gentle use on downhills initially it eventually 'wore back in'.  Could also have been a factor in the break of my back axle the next day, come to think of it.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 6, 2013)

Using the Department for Transport's STATS19 data, this map shows you where over 19,000 reported cycling casualties took place across Britain in 2012, including the speed limit of the road they were on and the police force in charge.
http://www.theguardian.com/news/dat...16/interactive-map-britain-cycling-casualties


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 6, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Using the Department for Transport's STATS19 data, this map shows you where over 19,000 reported cycling casualties took place across Britain in 2012, including the speed limit of the road they were on and the police force in charge.
> http://www.theguardian.com/news/dat...16/interactive-map-britain-cycling-casualties


the colour coding of that is all wrong. amber green then red?!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 6, 2013)

Just as I'm all set to order my new bottom bracket, the change to the granny starts behaving itself - either I've developed the knack or it's the cold making the cable lube sticky - I may well have used grease....

But in any case I find I can get the bare component without bolts for a tenner instead of £20 ..

I only changed it in the first place so I could use a cheap riveted crankset that I almost immediately stripped the threads on ...
The original one has maybe 15000 miles on it and noticeable play, so I won't be putting it back on.

I see that the cheap cranksets are back down to £15 - the price I just paid for a new middle chainring...


----------



## a_chap (Dec 6, 2013)

Not sure why but I was out of the saddle for most of the ride home this evening. Pretty nippy for an old chap like me.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 6, 2013)

Finally got round to sticking a new chain and cassette on my bike and giving the rest of the drivetrain a scrub in the parts washer at work and now the chain is making a godawful noise on the middle ring, bah. Thought I'd got it in time but it'll have to have a new one. Had to order it as it's an ancient 5-arm one. Will have to ride around on the big ring til then.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 6, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Using the Department for Transport's STATS19 data, this map shows you where over 19,000 reported cycling casualties took place across Britain in 2012, including the speed limit of the road they were on and the police force in charge.
> http://www.theguardian.com/news/dat...16/interactive-map-britain-cycling-casualties



I'm not sure what the point of the map is other than to show where there is more people more roads (i.e. cities) there are more incidents.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 6, 2013)

My commute routes seem to be pretty well incident free.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> My commute routes seem to be pretty well incident free.


You seem to post a lot of vids that contradict this


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 7, 2013)

Still need to teach them good manners.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 7, 2013)

My transmission was as rough as hell coming home last night so one of my new SRAM chains has just gone on.
The Shimano was almost dry in spite of my usual over-enthusiastic lubing last week with winter lube and very little rain.

I think I may go back to Finishline for when I need wet lube.
The Prolink is handy for doing the cleaning.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2013)

What's the transmission? Don't you get them in cars?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 7, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What's the transmission? Don't you get them in cars?


It's all the gubbins between your foot and the back wheel.
I may make a new year's resolution to stop using bicycle specific terms like "chainset" and "bottom bracket" .


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 8, 2013)

Super smooth with the new chain - that's the last time I buy a Shimano one.


----------



## ChrisD (Dec 9, 2013)

working out a new sticker to cover up logo I'm not proud to display on my frame  ....
*"Cyclists leap to defence of Café Roubaix, a Canadian bike shop threatened with legal action by Specialized for use of Roubaix"*
http://www.bikebiz.com/news/read/sp...dia-storm-after-roubaix-lawsuit-threat/015773
https://www.facebook.com/CafeRoubaix


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2013)

Seriously?
 
I have a Specialized but I'm not covering owt up


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 9, 2013)

Specialized did me a favour about 5 years ago by taking over the shop I used to take my bike to for fixing and turning it into a "Concept Store" - the shop was annoying enough in its previous incarnation ...

It was just the final shove I needed to make me start fixing my own bike.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 9, 2013)

Very mild today - was somewhat overdressed on the way in.
I'm half-seriously ticking off the ice / snow event dates of the past few winters ...

I've just ordered a new bottom bracket and a switch for the indicators I bought last winter, plus some RC helicopter batteries with the hope of souping up my cheapo video cameras - hopefully giving me a third one to attach to my helmet.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 9, 2013)

I've stuck a pannier rack on my commute bike ahead of a spot of touring later this month, looks a bit ugly but it's nice and sturdy. Hasn't slowed me down much on the evidence of this morning's ride in.

I've also added my new Lezyne back light, and have another Creebay one in the post for the front.  Next investment is some proper tights/leggings, though I keep getting outbid. 

I'm spending a bit of cash on the premise that I'll be saving money on train fare by riding to my folks for xmas - though I'll have probably spent twice the train fare on bits for my bike by the time I'm finished! I guess I get to keep everything and it'll all come in handy for making me a bit more resillient on the winter commutes.  The only downside is that I could have asked for half this stuff as Christmas presents and I'm struggling to think of alternatives.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 9, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I may make a new year's resolution to stop using bicycle specific terms like "chainset" and *"bottom bracket"* .





gentlegreen said:


> I've just ordered a new* bottom bracket*


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah I know .. but it's still 2013.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 9, 2013)

I have the delight for the next couple of days worrying that I've ordered the right thing.
The Chain Reaction thing let me choose "Italian thread" - even though I'm told a 68mm long one is by definition "British".
This is why it took me so long to start doing my own repairs.

It's also an "upgrade" in that the spindle is hollow all the way through.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 9, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I have the delight for the next couple of days worrying that I've ordered the right thing.
> The Chain Reaction thing let me choose "Italian thread" - even though I'm told a 68mm long one is by definition "British".
> This is why it took me so long to start doing my own repairs.
> 
> It's also an "upgrade" in that the spindle is hollow all the way through.



Oh dear. You didn't order an Italian one did you?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 9, 2013)

Tonight's two-wheeled arsehole emerged from an unlit park with a hideous strobe light.
I then had to almost apologise to several sets of dog walkers who cowered on the grass with their dogs - so it's anyone's guess what speed he was doing.

 

What possesses these morons. ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 9, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Oh dear. You didn't order an Italian one did you?


No British - but the selector thingy thought it was Italian - I had to manually switch it back.


Shimano UN55 Square Taper Bottom Bracket
Silver, 68 x 110mm, English Thread


----------



## weepiper (Dec 9, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> No British - but the selector thingy thought it was Italian - I had to manually switch it back.
> 
> 
> Shimano UN55 Square Taper Bottom Bracket
> Silver, 68 x 110mm, English Thread



weird, sounds like the right one from the description though, common axle lengths for an Italian B/B are 102, 107 and 111mm.


----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 10, 2013)

I heard about that and I'm going to resist watching the video.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2013)

Fuckin idiot


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh well it had to happen.
Spotted an adult riding on the pavement and as is my wont sarcastically asked if it was now shared use.
Turns out it's someone from work - knew my name ... though he was masked up and I'm crap at remembering people anyway .. he caught up with me and insisted on bending my ear trying to justify doing something I pointed out I had never thought of doing in the 26 years I've been cycling on that road on a daily basis... he even insisted he "did his bit promoting cycling" blah blah ... we parted with him saying I was "losing his respect" (because I didn't accept his justification and that I would do exactly the same the next time I saw him) and me saying I didn't want the respect of someone who rides on the pavement ..

He seemed to think it made a difference that we were colleagues - or that cyclists should never tell off other cyclists.

I hope I would do the same if he was my boss or a family member ...


----------



## Onket (Dec 10, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I then had to almost apologise



How did you do this?


----------



## girasol (Dec 10, 2013)

wtf, the radio this morning said it was going to be a mild day: 10c.  I stupidly assumed he meant in the morning too.  Nearly froze my face/head off!

Maybe he meant another part of the country   I was half asleep when I heard the weather forecast.


----------



## Onket (Dec 10, 2013)

Was fairly mild on the south coast. With lots of moisture/dew.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 10, 2013)

Onket said:


> How did you do this?


By being as meek as possible - not that I'm ever anything else through there...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 10, 2013)

Dead warm in Bristol - almost perfect - still wore my extra layer though - so sweated a bit.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 10, 2013)

Onket said:


> How did you do this?


by splitting an infinitive


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 10, 2013)

girasol said:


> wtf, the radio this morning said it was going to be a mild day: 10c.  I stupidly assumed he meant in the morning too.  Nearly froze my face/head off!
> 
> Maybe he meant another part of the country   I was half asleep when I heard the weather forecast.


chilly here too, I think it's time to buy a face mask to keep my nose warm.
the bad news was cycling home with a slightly soft front tyre yesterday. I pumped it up to 100psi this morning. I suspect it will be soft when I go back tonight. I am very tempted to just get the bike shop to put a new tube in. Sheer laziness


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 10, 2013)

Misty and chilly here, and I felt like shit first thing - did a yoga class on sunday for the first time in several weeks and it's left me with aching shoulders and lower back.  Had a few short sprints on the first half of the ride but then felt like I'd need to do a Paula if I carried on so I eased off a bit.

Winter commutes are taking about 37 minutes at the moment compared to typical summer times of 32-33 mins (fastest was just over 29).  I seem to be hitting more traffic but think that's because I'm a bit sluggish getting up in a cold house and am leaving a bit later.  The extra layers and extra caution needed in poor light also slow things down a bit.

I had someone start creeping out on me at a roundabout then just keep going this morning.  The kids in the back of the car could see me (and my cross gesticulation), she didn't. I wasn't going fast so not dangerous, just rude.  The car in the other joining lane also saw me quite late as she was on the phone but did actually stop.  A low sun at that point wasn't helping, but if you can't see well then just slow down and look properly FFS.

I picked up a new BB cartridge a month or so ago (truvative ISIS one), but couldn't get it apart to fit it - had a few people in the bike workshop try too but nobody could figure it out.  However, simply taking the old one out and then putting it back in again seemed to ease of some of the friction I'd been encountering so I'll leave the old one in for now, at least until after my little winter touring.  I must remember to go back to the supplier and ask them how it's supposed to come apart though - nothing on the internet helped.  I got a slightly longer one since I always ride on the big ring and it should give me a straighter line.


----------



## Onket (Dec 10, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> By being as meek as possible - not that I'm ever anything else through there...



Riding in the gutter.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 10, 2013)

Onket said:


> Riding in the gutter.


It's somewhat deficient in the gutter department.


----------



## turing test (Dec 11, 2013)

Wow, still here.  
This morning I had a nice ride.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 11, 2013)

First proper cold fingers of the season.
the wintery bastard begins


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 11, 2013)

turing test said:


> Wow, still here.
> This morning I had a nice ride.


Wondered when you would call in again. 
Spring over there - what would you consider to be typical "winter" weather ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 11, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> First proper cold fingers of the season.
> the wintery bastard begins


It's gone all mild down here.
Hoping to not have to worry until after the hostilities - by which time hopefully I'll have my prototype electric thumb-warmers installed.

My indicator switch arrived this morning so I have no excuse not to sort that.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 11, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> It's gone all mild down here.
> Hoping to not have to worry until after the hostilities - by which time hopefully I'll have my prototype electric thumb-warmers installed.
> 
> My indicator switch arrived this morning so I have no excuse not to sort that.


I can see the headlines now.
Furious local cyclist films himself throwing flaming gloves at Audi


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 11, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> First proper cold fingers of the season.
> the wintery bastard begins


 
Same here, with added fog on the last couple of miles in.

Still, it'll start getting lighter again in just over a week.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 11, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Still, it'll start getting lighter again in just over a week.



Sort of ...

Mid Feb when my commutes are fully in the light.

I always used to see frog and toad migration around then - and it seems that was the first time I went out for a decent ride last winter

12 Feb 2014  sunrise 07:30 - sunset 17:20


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 11, 2013)

Wierd cycle journeys to work at the moment. I start out in dense fog and can barely see a metre in front of me. Freezing, raw coldness. Half way to work, still in dense fog, but I can see light and blueness behind the fog. By the time I'm at Old Street the fog has totally gone and the day is sunny and blue and my numb fingers have warmed up.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 11, 2013)

Foggy....very foggy,a real pea souper job


----------



## Supine (Dec 11, 2013)

Went over a speed bump earlier and my saddle fell off. Luckily the pole didn't get inserted into my arse. Back light got smashed to pieces though


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 11, 2013)

Supine said:


> Went over a speed bump earlier and my saddle fell off. Luckily the pole didn't get inserted into my arse. Back light got smashed to pieces though



oops !

I've had several near-misses with saddles - I must have broken them and my seatposts in about every way imaginable by now.
How did yours fail ?

I don't use detachable lights, but my cameras have loops of string attached.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 11, 2013)

I wish my saddle would fall off!  The seat post is totally rusted in yet needs to go up about an inch, had a good session in the workshop trying to shift it.


----------



## Supine (Dec 11, 2013)

Seems there were two bars tightened against the pole. I could only find one so need to do a bike shop mission now. At least I didn't get penetrated!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

http://www.londoncyclist.co.uk/7-things-you-should-give-up-to-be-a-happy-cyclist/


----------



## girasol (Dec 12, 2013)

Came off my bike this morning.  On this side road near my house, hit the brakes to slow down and it just skidded from under me.  I hit the ground and did some skidding too...  Broken light, my mirror which I had  for 3 years cracked, need new one...  Chain came off.  The street was completely deserted, it was a bit eerie.  Anyway, I put the chain back on, I have other lights, and carried on to work.  My new cycling jacket no longer looks brand new


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 12, 2013)

Cold one this morning. Fortunately I have a site visit today so work has given me a very shiny hire car and I don't have to test the thermal properties of my gloves on the 30mph downhill. Saw a few riders out early at about 7:15.

I'm counting out the winter days at the moment, not always finding much pleasure in riding in these conditions.  I won some proper leggings on ebay yesterday so hopefully that'll make things a bit more comfortable.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 12, 2013)

Hope you're OK too Girasol as well as the bike! 

Was it ice or something else?  I broke my arm once on a freshly wet block paved surface years back (hadn't rained for weeks so the rain mixed with dust/grease on the surface making it very slippy) and that feeling of sliding out is pretty terrifying.  I'm still very cautious/fearful riding in the wet more than a decade on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

I was safe and sound all the way to the school gates and then nearly came off cos it was icy at the entrance. Told the caretaker and he did not seem to give a shit.  he should put grit down there, the lazy fucker.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

Do you have a rear-view mirror, girasol? Unusual


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 12, 2013)

Blimey.

4 degrees nominal in London, 8 degrees in Bristol.
Certainly no ice - in fact I was over-dressed this morning, but it's difficult to ratchet back the winter clothing - no matter what the thermometer might say ...


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> http://www.londoncyclist.co.uk/7-things-you-should-give-up-to-be-a-happy-cyclist/



 Cycling is actually very stressful!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 12, 2013)

Only because of other people....


----------



## Onket (Dec 12, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Only because of other people....



No, it's stressful for you because of your attitude to other people.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 12, 2013)

One of them actually managed to knock me off my bike 3 months ago.

I still can't count beyond seven on my left hand.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I still can't count beyond seven on my left hand.


West Country inbreeding?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 12, 2013)

Both sides of my family were in London for generations.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Dec 12, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Both sides of my family were in London for generations.



That totally explains it. London driver init


----------



## Private Storm (Dec 12, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I still can't count beyond seven on my left hand.



Lucky bastard. I get to five and run out of digits 

And that's WITHOUT coming off my bike.


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 12, 2013)

Forgot my gloves  won't be doing that again


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 12, 2013)

ovaltina said:


> Forgot my gloves  won't be doing that again


hardcore!


----------



## girasol (Dec 12, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Hope you're OK too Girasol as well as the bike!
> 
> Was it ice or something else?  I broke my arm once on a freshly wet block paved surface years back (hadn't rained for weeks so the rain mixed with dust/grease on the surface making it very slippy) and that feeling of sliding out is pretty terrifying.  I'm still very cautious/fearful riding in the wet more than a decade on.



Well, it wasn't solid ice, but the road surface looked very glittery.  So freezing fog I think?  Main roads were fine, I think once a car went over it the black ice sort of went.  I think I slid for a couple of meters, it was sort of exciting and terrifying, there were no cars around thankfully.


----------



## girasol (Dec 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Do you have a rear-view mirror, girasol? Unusual



Yep, I love it.  Never seen anyone else with one either, don't know why?  Had it for 3 years, it's dead after today.  Luckily I have a spare one at home, that's how much I like it.  I think the need for the mirror I got from driving, feels weird not having one.

This is the mirror, it's very good and sturdy, and easy to pull in and out again

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0009R96YK/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Private Storm (Dec 12, 2013)

girasol said:


> Yep, I love it.  Never seen anyone else with one either, don't know why?  Had it for 3 years, it's dead after today.  Luckily I have a spare one at home, that's how much I like it.  I think the need for the mirror I got from driving, feels weird not having one.



And chance ANOTHER seven years bad luck, are you crazy?


----------



## girasol (Dec 12, 2013)

Private Storm said:


> And chance ANOTHER seven years bad luck, are you crazy?



  Don't believe in that shit.  My son was born on the 13th of December.  His birthday will be on Friday the 13th  I'm a pretty lucky sort of person - touch wood.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 12, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> One of them actually managed to knock me off my bike 3 months ago.
> 
> I still can't count beyond seven on my left hand.





Private Storm said:


> Lucky bastard. I get to five and run out of digits



Whereas I can count to nine on one hand and up to 99 using two hands. 

Can't beleive more people haven't heard of Chisenbop counting. I've been using it for years.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chisanbop

ETA: actually that Wikipedia entry is very poor at explaining it. Sorry.


----------



## Private Storm (Dec 12, 2013)

Well, I had some sarky response ready to go, but that does actually work and is pretty clever. I now know how to track my problems (up to a maximum of 99).


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 13, 2013)

Surprisingly mild here this morning, I had too many layers and was hot and bothered by the time I reached the office, despite the ride taking a leisurely 38 minutes (though traffic lights were ganging up on me a bit on the early stages).

Just seen the forecast for my winter ride south before Christmas - looks like 15-18mph headwind both days and rain on the second day. Ouch. I'm riding with others on the first day so won't even be able to engage in occasional bouts of violent swearing at the wind. Fuck the weather gods.


----------



## girasol (Dec 13, 2013)

My right arse/top of right thigh hurt...  From yesterday's fall I should think.  No bruising though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 13, 2013)

12 degrees in Bristol !
I left off a layer but still sweated buckets - I think it was the lift to my 4th floor office being out of action that did it.

The trade off is it's now raining as I'm preparing to go home - and probably enough to justify the dreaded rubber trousers.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 13, 2013)

I've been cheated out of a soggy ride home as I've had to have my hire car for some weekend work delivered to the office (I need to take a bit of equipment with me that's too heavy for the bike). Damn.

 I am slowly learning about the cycle carrying capacity of various hatchbacks and the best way of loading in a bike, it's rare I have to take a wheel off these days.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 13, 2013)

Because of my rear basket, I always had to take my front wheel off - though the last time it conveniently fell off by itself along with the forks and steerer. 
I was somewhat concussed, but I think it was actually just the boot of a large saloon car.

I wish that kind driver would make herself known to me so I can thank her properly.


----------



## little_legs (Dec 13, 2013)

Evening all,

Could someone please diagnose my bike's problem: a few days ago, it started behaving oddly. It's got 3 speeds (on the left) and 8 somethings (on the right). I usually have the left side on 3 and the right side on 8. But for a few days now it feels like it's on 2 on the left and 6 on the right, but it actually isn't. It's so frustrating, my feet/legs are pedaling in exact same way as before, but the bike is slow, and feels like overcooked noodles, instead of firm. Any ideas? Thank you.

Edit: sorry for the descriptions above, it's the best I can do.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 13, 2013)

Why not actually look to see which front cog the chain is on ?
Is the gearing on the low side - a mountain bike ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 14, 2013)

A much more sensible idea than that stupid light that projects a green bicycle ahead.


 



> *The VelocityLight:*
> 
> 
> It shows your *speed of travel*, making drivers re-assess their rate of approach
> ...



http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/euanmackenzie/velocitylight-the-intelligent-speedometer-bike-lig


----------



## weepiper (Dec 14, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> A much more sensible idea than that stupid light that projects a green bicycle ahead.
> 
> 
> View attachment 44949
> ...


I've seen that, the guy brought a prototype into the shop to show it off. It's very bright.


----------



## stavros (Dec 14, 2013)

A very good 21 miler this morning out on mostly quiet country roads, which is longer than I normally do, especially on a Saturday. There was a very strong wind coming from the South, but that didn't matter too much as it was downhill for most of the way in that direction.


----------



## ChrisD (Dec 14, 2013)

13 degrees today...got too hot cycling uphill with this


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 14, 2013)

did you have to do a lot of neckcraning?


----------



## little_legs (Dec 15, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Why not actually look to see which front cog the chain is on ?
> Is the gearing on the low side - a mountain bike ?



I am a total pea brain, so I am not sure what exactly I should be looking for. I hate the fact that something is really wrong with my bike. I know it, it's been with me for 6 years. I took it to a local bike shop a couple of months ago, God knows what they did, but it worked fine for a few weeks and now it's back to not changing the gears/speeds and the chain is jumping all the time. I hate it, I want to kick it a few times.

The pics are when the left dial is on 3 and the right dial is on 8.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 15, 2013)

little_legs your gear hanger's bent. A shop will be able to straighten it for you for under a tenner.


----------



## little_legs (Dec 15, 2013)

appreciate it, weepiper


----------



## hiccup (Dec 16, 2013)

Once again this morning I regretted not fitting mud guards


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 16, 2013)

On my commute if I had no rear mudguard, I would look like a compost heap after a day or two. 

14 degrees C !
I could have got away with tee shirt and shorts (no rain).


----------



## Onket (Dec 16, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> On my commute if I had no rear mudguard, I would look like a compost heap after a day or two.
> .



There's a joke in here somewhere.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 16, 2013)

I was inaugurating some proper bib leggings I bought off ebay this morning, felt way too warm (12 degrees here), but will probably be just right for touring into a 20mph headwind next weekend.  The weather forecast is making me want to punch God in the face.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2013)

Anyone seen this?
http://posichange.com/innovation/copenhagen-wheel-mit-bike-invention-cycling
Interesting. Not that I'd have owt to do with one.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 16, 2013)

I can definitely see myself wanting electrical assistance some of the time when I'm well into my 60s and wanting to get to the beach for a swim rather than to do a triathlon ... but as you say, we already have the technology that suits us... and I'll be holding out till the last minute because I have to make sure I at least maintain my current activity level once I no longer have to commute.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 16, 2013)

Boycey and me were taking this apart on facebook the other day. Basically, it's not 'revolutionary', electric bikes have been around for some time; electric bike conversion kits are also around, but shit; this is also shit, but in different ways (they've stuck a whole load of weight onto the wheel when that's the worst possible place on a bike to add weight as it dramatically changes the handling)


----------



## ddraig (Dec 16, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-25366998

'article' about different types of commuter cyclists



> Different tribes
> Only 10 minutes on a London road shows that we aren't a group at all. Some of us are fast, some slow.
> 
> Some wear helmets, some don't. Some break all the rules, some break none.
> ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 16, 2013)

*vomits*


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 16, 2013)

weepiper said:


> they've stuck a whole load of weight onto the wheel when that's the worst possible place on a bike to add weight as it dramatically changes the handling


Is the suggestion that the moving part of the motor adds a significant gyroscope / precession effect ?


----------



## Onket (Dec 16, 2013)

ddraig said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-25366998
> 
> 'article' about different types of commuter cyclists



The blurred cyclist wearing red is going past Olive Morris House on Brixton Hill, I think.

Past/passed.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 17, 2013)

Windy as hell this morning. But it was the horizontal rain that made me decide to drive to work.

Then, when I went to get into the car, I realized the rain had stopped and the wind was going due north. As most of my route is due north I hopped onto the bike instead and rocketed along 

Come home time the wind had dropped to nothing! Ha!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 17, 2013)

Though in practice it's obesity that's my big limitation, it's cycling into and with the wind that regularly reminds me that I absolutely need to learn to sail one day.
Some days my flappy, non-specific jacket is a positive boon.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 17, 2013)

The temperature _just _tipped into "extra layer" territory.
Should be pleasantly clear going home. 
And sun*set* at least has started ratching in the right direction.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 17, 2013)

Quite chilly here this morning, appreciating the new leggings a bit more, gloves just about at their limit (might get some liners for the weekend). 

Ballsed up last night as my new USB light ran out of charge on the way in (when it was more or less daylight) and nobody had the right type of lead for me to charge it at work.  Had to follow the winding off-road sustrans route home through back alleys and paths, with a quick break across town using a couple of minutes of residual charge in the light before onto the canal (way better since they tarmacked it) and a steep climb up a rough path on the golf course.  Took about an hour compared to the usual 35-40 minutes.  I'm going to keep a spare pound shop battery light at work in case I balls this up again.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 18, 2013)

A good day for a flappy coat - the southerly wind gave me a gentle push up the morning.

I almost came a cropper this morning - or worse injured another cyclist.
A car let me out and I started filtering without checking properly and another cyclist was filtering behind me on the main road.
It could have been very nasty.
It's a horrible bit of filtering in any case, so I think it's my cue to try the scenic diversion around it - though it has its own hazards.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 18, 2013)

I was so distracted by having to battle against an impressive headwind on the way home, I ended up on my big front cog for the last mile and a half - I thought the chain felt a little rough. 

And had a horn competition with a shortarse in a BMW and won.
I have a new PAIR going on over the hostilities.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 19, 2013)

My commuting is finished for the year, on site tomorrow so I'll be pootling around in a hire car instead, bike will be going in the boot tonight. 

Just that nice run back to the folks in the west country ahead of me (starting at 7am on Saturday). I've bought a waterproof, wish me luck.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 19, 2013)

I pulled the front brake this morning and hardly anything happened. Oops! Neeed new brakes! My do they wear out quick.
I will have to wait til after Xmas to get them fitted now, which is a pain. And it will be fun riding home just using the back brake. I shall get the train tomorrow.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 19, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


>


----------



## Onket (Dec 19, 2013)

You can tighten brakes. Even I know that!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 19, 2013)

Onket said:


> You can tighten brakes. Even I know that!


I know how to do that too! They don't need tightening though, they're worn down. Well, the front one is. Haven't checked the back one, but might as well replace both


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 19, 2013)

If I'm going any distance I'll even carry a spare pair of pads !
The implication if they don't do anything at all is that you have metal touching metal.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 19, 2013)

There's no metal in the brakepads. They're all rubber.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> There's no metal in the brakepads. They're all rubber.


and when the rubber is worn away, what is there then?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 19, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> and when the rubber is worn away, what is there then?


Fuck off out of this thread Pickman's 
You have nothing to contribute but snark. 
You are not welcome


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


>


it looks to me like when the rubber's worn away it would be the metal of the brake bit against the metal of the wheel rim, just as gentlegreen described


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Fuck off out of this thread Pickman's


not your thread => fuck off you dull cunt


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 19, 2013)

There's going to be metal in there somewhere even if you get a bit of grace via a plastic coating.
I assume the mounting pins are metal and not carbon fibre ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> There's going to be metal in there somewhere even if you get a bit of grace via a plastic coating.
> I assume the mounting pins are metal and not carbon fibre ?


you can see in the picture in 13183 that the thing holding the brakepad is made of metal.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 19, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> There's going to be metal in there somewhere even if you get a bit of grace via a plastic coating.
> I assume the mounting pins are metal and not carbon fibre ?


I have no idea what a mounting pin is and don't know how to identify carbon fibre, so you're asking the wrong person again.
The rubbery bit has worn down to the harder bit of rubber/plastic, so needs to be replaced. I have tightened the brake so it works better for the journey home, but it's deffo time for a new one.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 19, 2013)

There's certainly a screw going into something substantial ...

I've never actually had brake blocks like that on any of my bikes - they've always had threads sticking out ...

Clarks CP100 apparently ..


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 19, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> it looks to me like when the rubber's worn away it would be the metal of the brake bit against the metal of the wheel rim, just as gentlegreen described


The only metal bit there is the bit that holds the brake pad, but fuck off will you. Put me on ignore. I'm fed up of your constant sniping. It's harrassment levels. You should have been banned a long time ago.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> The only metal bit there is the bit that holds the brake pad, but fuck off will you. Put me on ignore. I'm fed up of your constant sniping. It's harrassment levels. You should have been banned a long time ago.


you're the one whinging so if there's any ignoring to do you fuck off and do it. you know full well i don't pursue you round the boards so don't lie like some moany little brat.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 19, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> you can see in the picture in 13183 that the thing holding the brakepad is made of metal.


No, the brakepad has worn down to nothing and the the thing that holds it is a black piece of plastic/rubber that looks like a brake pad but isn't. Now fuck off.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> No, the brakepad has worn down to nothing and the the thing that holds it is a black piece of plastic/rubber that looks like a brake pad but isn't. Now fuck off.


i refer you to my post #13191


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 19, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> you're the one whinging so if there's any ignoring to do you fuck off and do it. you know full well i don't pursue you round the boards so don't lie like some moany little brat.


Yes you do. Always circling like a vulture waiting for an inconsistency to pounce on. Fuck off.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes you do. Always circling like a vulture waiting for an inconsistency to pounce on. Fuck off.


i don't 'circle like a vulture waiting for an inconsistency to pounce on'. i'd be replying to you on every thread if i did. now, you've got an ignore list: fuck off and use it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 19, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't 'circle like a vulture waiting for an inconsistency to pounce on'. i'd be replying to you on every thread if i did. now, you've got an ignore list: fuck off and use it.


Well it feels like it and I don't appreciate it so please cease interacting with me and I shall ignore you too.
Why are you on this thread? To disrupt, annoy and be a dick. Banning offence.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Well it feels like it and I don't appreciate so please cease interacting with me and I shall ignore you too.
> Why are you on this thread? To disrupt, annoy and be a dick. Banning offence.


you're a miserable little bleeder. tell you what, put me on ignore and we'll say no more about your foul and abusive behaviour in post 13183, for which i had offered no provocation.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 19, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> you're a miserable little bleeder. tell you what, put me on ignore and we'll say no more about your foul and abusive behaviour in post 13183, for which i had offered no provocation.


You are on ignore already. But you keep replying to my posts. Stop.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> You are on ignore already. But you keep replying to my posts. Stop.


i'll know you're continuing in your mendacious ways if you reply to this post.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 19, 2013)

Brake pads are a fiddly job to get them even.

gentlegreen why do you need a spare set on a long journey?  
Some sort of megahill?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 19, 2013)

I've replaced them twice and found it quite easy, but I can't be arsed, so I'm taking it to the shop.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 19, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Brake pads are a fiddly job to get them even.
> 
> gentlegreen why do you need a spare set on a long journey?
> Some sort of megahill?



Just my usual paranoia.

I will eventually have two disc brakes on my bike, but I intend to keep one set of vee brakes fitted but disconnected - just in case ...

I'm better than I was. I've finally stopped myself carrying all my spares the 4 miles to work and back.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 19, 2013)

Decided to set up the turbo trainer to get some sort of fitness before getting back into the swing of the cycle commute in the new year.

First I had to get my new tires on my new wheels, but I'm fucked if they'll go on.  So that's another trip to...erm.... somewhere tomorrow.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 19, 2013)

When the brakes run out then... don't brake. They only waste energy after all!

I recall a (frankly terrifying) ride to the "local" (20 miles away) bike shop on a tandem recumbent trike who's hydraulic brakes had failed completely. 

It left me psychologically scarred for life but grateful to be alive.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 20, 2013)

In the bad old days I used to have holes in the soles of my shoes.
Ironically I was riding bikes with dropped handlebars back then, whereas with my current bike that's much better suited to scratching, I'm anal about my brakes.


----------



## fredfelt (Dec 20, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> and when the rubber is worn away, what is there then?



You are right about this!

Brake pads are often metal with rubber moulded around the metal.  Wear down all the rubber and you can get down to metal.  Then when you brake you hear a grinding noise, metal against metal, and before you know it your rims are fucked.

Years ago I destroyed a very nice wheel because of this.  For this reason I often have a spare pair of brake pads in my saddle bag.  Once you've changed a few pairs it's only a few minutes to put the new set on.

Are you travelling by bike now?


----------



## fredfelt (Dec 20, 2013)

Anyway I came here to report that I'm commuting by bike again (new, part time work, and back to full health).

Very happy to have cycling as part of my routine again!


----------



## fredfelt (Dec 20, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> You are right about this!
> 
> Brake pads are often metal with rubber moulded around the metal.  Wear down all the rubber and you can get down to metal.  Then when you brake you hear a grinding noise, metal against metal, and before you know it your rims are fucked.
> 
> ...



Why not, I'll talk to myself this morning.  A little while ago I heard the grinding noise of metal blocks against alloy rims from another cyclist - it's a horrible noise, especially if you get more pleasure than you probably should from a purring bicycle.  Anyway I just had to stop to let them know and I had a nice chat with the other person.

I love the way that when you cycle, and walk I guess, you are open to the places you find yourself.  It gives you a different relationship to the world than when you are driving.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 20, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> You are right about this!
> 
> Brake pads are often metal with rubber moulded around the metal.  Wear down all the rubber and you can get down to metal.  Then when you brake you hear a grinding noise, metal against metal, and before you know it your rims are fucked.



Cautionary pictures (both these bikes must have been making a shocking racket for weeks)


----------



## Crispy (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't want to think what the rims looked like!


----------



## girasol (Dec 20, 2013)

That reminds me, time for annual bike service...  Best book it


----------



## fredfelt (Dec 20, 2013)

weepiper oooh!  It's very likely you'll need new wheels where those brake blocks have been.  You should check your rims.  It may well be dangerous to ride that bike.

I guarantee you will not do that again!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 20, 2013)

*hides behind sofa*


----------



## weepiper (Dec 20, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> weepiper oooh!  It's very likely you'll need new wheels where those brake blocks have been.  You should check your rims.  It may well be dangerous to ride that bike.
> 
> I guarantee you will not do that again!



Not my bike! I work in a bike shop


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> You are right about this!
> 
> Brake pads are often metal with rubber moulded around the metal.  Wear down all the rubber and you can get down to metal.  Then when you brake you hear a grinding noise, metal against metal, and before you know it your rims are fucked.
> 
> ...


infrequently.


----------



## fredfelt (Dec 20, 2013)

Ah!  Yes.  I remember your more informative posts.

A 'mental mentalists' who works in a bike shop - well I never!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> You are right about this!
> 
> Brake pads are often metal with rubber moulded around the metal.  Wear down all the rubber and you can get down to metal.  Then when you brake you hear a grinding noise, metal against metal, and before you know it your rims are fucked.
> 
> ...


Nah, I'm pretty sure the only metal is the bolt.
Look:



The rubber has almost worn down but there is more black plastic that the brake pad is set in IYKWIM


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 20, 2013)

It looks like an economical design in terms of metal content, but I suspect there will be somewhat more than just a nut set in the plastic.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 20, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Nah, I'm pretty sure the only metal is the bolt.
> Look:
> 
> 
> ...


They have a metal bit inside the rubber to give the block some rigidity.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2013)

weepiper said:


> They have a metal bit inside the rubber to give the block some rigidity.


Sure, but the rubber but has worn down and it's time to replace it - it would be foolish to wait til it's worn down to the metal!


----------



## Onket (Dec 20, 2013)

You're going to have to x-ray it, Orang Utan.


----------



## Jimathon (Dec 20, 2013)

Did anyone cycle home yesterday? Cycling up past Kennington then up to Brixton & Streatham through lightning, thunder, driving hail and the occasional mad gust of wind was fun. And mildly terrifying, given no driver seemed to slow down...


----------



## stavros (Dec 21, 2013)

In technical meteorological terms, it was fuck-off windy this morning. However, it was also very warm.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 21, 2013)

Here in your old town it looks moderately challenging over the next few days - wind, rain, and then a cold snap - with 4 degrees of wind chill .


----------



## stavros (Dec 21, 2013)

Here, tomorrow looks slightly wet to start with, before drying out and getting sunny later on.


----------



## stavros (Dec 22, 2013)

It was all going quite well on a long 28 miler. There were a few splatters of rain early on, and some pretty cold wind, but I was going well. However, in the final couple of miles the heavens open and lashed down with fecking hail. Bloody painful on my bare thighs, and it took a good while once I got home to get the feeling back in my toes.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 22, 2013)

stavros said:


> It was all going quite well on a long 28 miler. There were a few splatters of rain early on, and some pretty cold wind, but I was going well. However, in the final couple of miles the heavens open and lashed down with fecking hail. Bloody painful on my bare thighs, and it took a good while once I got home to get the feeling back in my toes.



One of the best feelings though is coming home after getting a soaking on your bike, peeling off your wet clothes, towelling yourself down, putting fresh clothes on and thinking "Oh yes, it's great to be dry again". Unless your best trainers got ruined in the rain. That tends to take the shine off things.

The wind seemed to have dropped a bit today. Or it might just've been behind me.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 23, 2013)

Made it safely down to my folks for Christmas riding part of the way with others. Fosse Way is a horrible road (with more than its fair share of horrible drivers - Clarkson territory I guess). Headwind and the weight I was carrying made this the toughest ride I've ever done, absolutely ruined when I turned up at 10:50 last night, really drained by the last few miles on the track along the gorge that is currently a churned-up swamp, sliding about a bit which isn't much fun with a pack on (similarly on the shitty bridleway in Chipping Sodbury that is marked as a convenient way onto Gentle Green's railway path - it isn't!).  Bike is understandably a bit grubby.

My lodger was a jinxing twat for suggesting I take a chain breaking tool with me (which tbh I was going to do if I could've found it quickly on Saturday morning). Replied that I'd be as well taking a spare axle since I'd broken three of them and only ever one chain (the very corroded one my Pashley came with). Sure enough, when my gears jammed after a stop near the end of day one and I pushed on it I suddenly found my chain strung along the floor. Fortunately one of the other guys had a tool, but trying to join it back up at night with cold hands and cramp kicking in was no fun, especially as I accidentally popped the pin right through when taking out the broken link.

Hoping my friend Ben is doing alright on his third day of riding (he's heading for Poole carrying about twice the weight I was, and the forecast isn't too clever).


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 23, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> really drained by the last few miles on the track along the gorge that is currently a churned-up swamp, sliding about a bit which isn't much fun with a pack on (similarly on the shitty bridleway in Chipping Sodbury that is marked as a convenient way onto Gentle Green's railway path - it isn't!).



Around these parts it pays to stick with a mountain bike a lot of the time.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 23, 2013)

If there's a day I'm glad I don't have to go out on the bike it's today. Fucking miserable weather here.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 26, 2013)

Having wasted yesterday's sunshine and quiet railway path, I went out for an easy 17 miles and fitted in well enough with all the family groups and dogs.
tomorrow looks like a different kettle of fish, weather-wise.

My nose was suspiciously runny on the way back.


----------



## intelintel (Dec 31, 2013)

Today I changed the brake pads...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 31, 2013)

No excuse for not noticing when those wear down !

I haven't encountered a cartridge system with such serious screws - I bet you could almost get away with fitting them the wrong way around .


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 31, 2013)

I need to sort mine out as I ripped the rubber chunks out of both sides when putting my front wheel back on in a hurry the other day (my delayed train back north was replaced by a taxi from New St to Leeds so it had to come off).

They've never been particularly good on that bike - you just have to ride within the capability of the brakes, not as easy to remember if I've been riding the other bike for a bit!


----------



## a_chap (Jan 1, 2014)

Woke up this morning realising that I haven't ridden a bike since last year! 

I fear any fitness I had has deserted me. [is there a "sobbing uncontrollably" smiley?]


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 1, 2014)

Looks like a window of a few hours tomorrow ... and not insanely cold ...
*Friday *looks plain bonkers.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice and sunny and not too windy today, so the first commute of the year was ok. That was until I got to work. New security guards at the car park barrier didn't have the gumption to open the barriers as I approached meaning the drum brakes got a good workout.  Then the bike sheds have been used to store all sorts of crap so I had to climb over a pile of junk to park the bike


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 2, 2014)

cycled 19 miles to get home from my boyrfiends this morning. Made me realise how unfit I've become - it was really hard work 
Annoyingly, the terrible weather forecast for the next few days probably means no cycling. Again


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2014)

a_chap said:


> New security guards at the car park barrier didn't have the gumption to open the barriers as I approached meaning the drum brakes got a good workout.


plebs


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 2, 2014)

The puncture fairy visited during the night, I didn't notice until I'd loaded up the Pashley with clothes and food for work and attached all the lights.  The regular commute bike needs a bit of maintenance following the long winter trip last week, I had to switch over to that and hastily fix the brakes (not as well as I'd like to) and tolerate the jumping gears and frequent chain loss.  Not the best start to the year!  About 45 minutes late


----------



## braindancer (Jan 2, 2014)

First time on the bike for 3 weeks this morning.  After the indulgences of NYE I was feeling pretty fragile and so all was a bit of a struggle.  At least the sun was shining....


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2014)

Got an easy 17 miles in. Risked not changing my sweaty cotton tee shirt at the half way point.
The wind even felt deceptively warm as a I stood there for a few minutes.

When I got home after another 45 minutes, I realised that I was right on the edge with regards hypothermia ... so no massive heat reserve left like I have after my 35 minute ride home from work.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 3, 2014)

The BBC tonight reported 90 MPH winds in Gloucestershire today. That's hurricane force 

And guess which county I'm starting a 200km ride from tomorrow...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 4, 2014)

Last time there were decent gales I went 'sailing' on my bike and picked up a couple of best times on bits of my commute. Sadly it's pretty tame on this side of the hills at the moment.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 4, 2014)

I've just ordered one of these:

http://herobike.org/collections/our-kits

I think I might use turned hardwood instead of bamboo though. With a bit of luck I can end up with a really heavy $1,000 frame that rides like shit. Watch this space.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 4, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Got an easy 17 miles in. Risked not changing my sweaty cotton tee shirt at the half way point.
> The wind even felt deceptively warm as a I stood there for a few minutes.
> 
> When I got home after another 45 minutes, I realised that I was right on the edge with regards hypothermia ... so no massive heat reserve left like I have after my 35 minute ride home from work.


gg you pillock this is why people use technical clothing that wicks. Cotton is the worst possible thing to have next to your skin when you're getting sweaty in cold weather.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 4, 2014)

I know that - I was just commenting on an unfamiliar experience - and making a note to change my tee shirt next time.

There was no real risk - unless the lurgy suddenly slowed me right down or I had to stop to fix something on my bike.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 4, 2014)

Just got back from my ride. Fortunately the gale force winds never materialised. We did have rain from the start (7am) and constantly until about 3pm. But then the temperature dropped from a balmy 5C down to near zero.

The ride was harldy flat either, especially the second half:

 

The countryside is in a terrible state - so many fields flooded it's awful. The roads were mental too with lot flooded or with rivers of water flowing along or across them. 

I'm fucking freezing still.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 5, 2014)

Today i've cycled from a diy shop, carrying a 7 foot plank of wood, needed to fix my bed. It was like something out of a slapstick film.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 5, 2014)

I spent a couple of hours this morning following the Bristol Avon and got moderately cold again - even without sweating - I spent a lot of time standing around taking photos and I was dressed for a half hour commute on a cold day.

I can't get interested in technical fabrics yet - perhaps if I get my weight down - at which point I may feel the cold even more.


----------



## Onket (Jan 5, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> Today i've cycled from a diy shop, carrying a 7 foot plank of wood, needed to fix my bed. It was like something out of a slapstick film.


What have you been doing to your bed?!


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 5, 2014)

Onket said:


> What have you been doing to your bed?!


it became structurally damaged due to too much wine and rudeness.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm still mentally trying to fathom out if I could manage to attach four or five 1200mm x 2400 x 25mm sheets of Kingspan-type solid insulation to my bike so I could get it back from Wickes DIY two miles away (most likely pushing it rather than riding). I'll need to wait for the wind to calm down a bit first!


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 5, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> I'm still mentally trying to fathom out if I could manage to attach four or five 1200mm x 2400 x 25mm sheets of Kingspan-type solid insulation to my bike so I could get it back from Wickes DIY two miles away (most likely pushing it rather than riding). I'll need to wait for the wind to calm down a bit first!


----------



## plurker (Jan 6, 2014)

First ride to work in 24 days. Utterly drenched by ten minute downpour in the middle of the ride. Didn't have time/inclination to pump up tyres nor oil chain so slooooow.  Strava crashed. Not a good start to my commuting year

However, on a positive note, my new Lezyne Hecto Drive light set rocks - with 100 flashing lumens in your faces...


----------



## plurker (Jan 7, 2014)

No-one else riding at this week? Bit o'rain and wind put you all off?

Got a good wind behind me on the way in today and also got lucky with two sets of lights I usually get stuck at (Kennington Rd and Blackfriars Rd)....

As a result I got a PR on my full commute  8 miles in 28 minutes 45sec, average speed of 16.9 mph.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 7, 2014)

plurker said:


> No-one else riding at this week? Bit o'rain and wind put you all off?
> 
> Got a good wind behind me on the way in today and also got lucky with two sets of lights I usually get stuck at (Kennington Rd and Blackfriars Rd)....
> 
> As a result I got a PR on my full commute  8 miles in 28 minutes 45sec, average speed of 16.9 mph.


I'm back on it this week, after having a few weeks off over christmas.
windy wet and cold.
and I'm slower due to all the booze and sausage meat stuffing.
I was cycling north - > south, so got a load of wind in the face all the way too.
I did enjoy it though!


----------



## a_chap (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm still commuting Plurker. Getting blown to work at amazing speeds and then grovelling back home again


----------



## toblerone3 (Jan 7, 2014)

Cycle commuted on the 2nd and 3rd January last week but the weather this week has scared me off


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 7, 2014)

Missed most of the rain this morning. In fact it was actually quite sunny. Wind was annoying though. Cycling home, the wind will be behind me. Just hope the rain holds off. Isn't the weather meant to be improving the rest of the week now?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 7, 2014)

I've cycled to and from work but haven't been out on my bike at lunchtime yet this week because of the appalling rain, getting a slight case of cabin fever now...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 7, 2014)

Bloody hell.

Is it any surprise I'm not an enthusiastic mechanic ?

Today I finally got around to fitting my new (shorter) bottom bracket with a view to stopping the chain missing the small front sprocket on a regular basis and as per usual it turned into two hours of frustration.

The theory was that my difficulty in changing gear was due to my replacing the BB with a longer one when I briefly tried a different cheapo chainset a few years back - (though that turned out to be a disaster as needing a new BB meant it was no longer cheap and within days I'd torn the pedal threads out of the drive side crank arm  )

Anyway, having sulked for a few years, I thought it was finally time - though the chain-line never actually looked particularly bad and I had had plenty of times with perfect shifting.

Just as well that I at least attempted the operation - it seems water had got in via the seat tube over the past few years, so I feared for the threads and even the frame welds when I removed the old BB - I really had to lean on the wrench.

 

Anyway ... the original size BB is somehow now too short and the chainrings foul the chainstays. 

Though clearly all is not entirely lost as I have hopefully nipped another problem in the bud.
Having cleaned the threads, I applied much more copper grease this time - I lined the whole void .. perhaps I'll drill a drain hole. 
I'll put a bung in the seat tube and regularly squidge grease around the non-threaded drive side of the BB ...

And now for the pièce de résistance ....

I wheel the bike back in the house and for the first time ever, somehow the chain drops off, catches the front dérailleur and with no apparent effort I skew the parallelogram. 
I've ordered a new one, but have also found one of my old ones (albeit a particularly bad example) and if the lube doesn't un-stick it, or I can't find a better example, I'll see if I can make one good one from the two....

Having only my middle sprocket won't spoil tomorrow's ride as I never need the others on that route, but I had another trip planned that involves a hill ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2014)

It's positively balmy out there in London this week. I may get through the whole winter in my shorts. 
Though I have a leak in my back tyre. I hope I just haven't screwed the valve back properly after pumping the tyres up


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 7, 2014)

Did you get some new brake blocks ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Did you get some new brake blocks ?


Not yet  I tightened the back one and it's not quite all the way worn down. Will do on payday though!


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 7, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Anyway ... the original size BB is somehow now too short and the chainrings foul the chainstays.



Are the holes in the crank deformed by over (or under!) torquing the crank bolts?

You need to face the shell and tap the threads (24tpi English x 68mm) in your frame - it's in fucking horrible condition.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It's positively balmy out there in London this week. *I may get through the whole winter in my shorts. *
> Though I have a leak in my back tyre. I hope I just haven't screwed the valve back properly after pumping the tyres up



I'm sure most of London shares that hope.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 8, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> Are the holes in the crank deformed by over (or under!) torquing the crank bolts?
> 
> You need to face the shell and tap the threads (24tpi English x 68mm) in your frame - it's in fucking horrible condition.


Darn - hadn't considered the tapered holes in the cranks deforming so much that the cogs could move so much closer to the frame .. I may have to bite the bullet and buy a torque wrench - presumably this is the reason tapered cranks have been superseded ?
I have an unused set I can try - thanks  - or on the other hand, just keep on doing what I was doing until the chainline is perfect. 
So perhaps my old practice of replacing the whole chainset every 12 to 18 months instead of just the cogs was actually a rational solution.

As for the threads, I carefully cleaned them with a wooden chopstick, rags and lube then used the old BB itself as a tap and it soon went in and out with a sensible amount of force.
I think it must have been salt water getting in the non-threaded side - all the damage suggested pooling .. you'd have thought they might have come up with a seal of some sort ..


----------



## weepiper (Jan 8, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Darn - hadn't considered the tapered holes in the cranks deforming so much that the cogs could move so much closer to the frame .. I may have to bite the bullet and buy a torque wrench - presumably this is the reason tapered cranks have been superseded ?
> I have an unused set I can try - thanks  - or on the other hand, just keep on doing what I was doing until the chainline is perfect.
> So perhaps my old practice of replacing the whole chainset every 12 to 18 months instead of just the cogs was actually a rational solution.
> 
> ...


more likely water getting in through the seat clamp at the top. Make sure your seatpost's not seized too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 8, 2014)

weepiper said:


> more likely water getting in through the seat clamp at the top. Make sure your seatpost's not seized too.


Thanks.
I've had the saddle and post on and off a lot over recent times ... I'll make a gaiter for it and see if I can usefully insert a bung .


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 8, 2014)

Got my 17 miles in and got home an hour in advance of the rain heading up from the south west.
 

I managed to free-up one of my knackered front changers - though the pivot pin is seized in the bush,  so is actually turning where it shouldn't ... so I couldn't swap parts.
Amazingly I can just about select all three cogs with it - and surprisingly reliably - I reckon part of my shifting problem is the snappiness of the return spring...


----------



## a_chap (Jan 8, 2014)

An odd commuting day.

Today I had my annual performance appraisal at work and the morning was sunny. So other road users were treated to the sight of me riding the Pashley in my best suit.

This evening it was pissing down. So I was under the Carradice rain cape and spats.

Ho hum.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 8, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> presumably this is the reason tapered cranks have been superseded ?



One of the reasons. External bearing systems like HollowTech II also have larger bearing surfaces and are stiffer/lighter. HT2 is particularly cunning because you have to use a special tool (Shimano TL-FC16) to tighten the crank bolt. This tool won't fit in a socket or wrench so you can only use your fingers and therefore it's impossible (unless you have the grip strength of Fedor Emelianenko) to over-torque it. Clever.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 8, 2014)

Hollowtech II b/bs have the advantage of it being almost impossible for them to seize so badly you can't get the cups out, because of the design of the spline/spanner interface. But the bearings definitely wear faster than similar quality Shimano square taper b/bs.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 8, 2014)

First day back in the saddle today. Hyde Park was pitch black this morning aside from my new light - the flash on it was awesome


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 9, 2014)

Home in the rain, orange shell jacket I got for my Christmas ride combined with orange gortex high-viz trousers I have for work, tucked into my overshoes.  Nice to get home dry. If I'd had a smidsy they'd have been lying.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 9, 2014)

my commute was full of arsehole. Coming off a good 16 hours travelling & researching, I finally get back to London. Cycle my usual route, getting to the fork in the road near angel (which splits Upper Street & Essex Road). I'm in the right hand lane, taking the road, because (a) it's a narrow lane and (b) there are traffic lights no more than 20-30m away. Like almost always, some thick cunt beeps me. Then thick cunt starts crowding me and eventually pulls a dangerous overtake. Then a fucking motorcyclist pulls alongside me to tell me off for "being in the middle of the road". I was fucking livid. 

Then I get 50m down the road, and nearly crash into a taxi pulling "the cunt's U-turn" that they all seem to think is their god given right. Which distracts me sufficiently to bump gentle into a woman plastic front bumber. Which I apologise for, before she gets out of her car effing and blinding.

Fucks sake, almost makes me want to take the bus.


----------



## Onket (Jan 9, 2014)

Hopefully you've got all your incidents out of the way for the next few months, Lo Siento.

I got to the train station before it started to rain this morning,  so I am happy with that.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 9, 2014)

Not bad, weather still holding off during my riding times which is good. Windy though. Directionless wind that always seems to be in your face no matter which way you turn.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 9, 2014)

It would have been a good day for a ride - lovely and sunny, but a cold night ahead with so little cloud cover - warnings of ice tomorrow in the South.

All I had was a trip down to the nearest COOP to collect my Amazon order..
I'd planned to explore one of the local brooks near there, but the outfall seemed relatively modest ...


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 9, 2014)

Torrential rain THREE times on the way home. Soaked.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 10, 2014)

I've been sick or on site this week, so only one ride in and back (on different days as I picked up a hire van from the office one evening).

Winter touring was tough on my bike - I took a link out when the chain snapped, and now it won't stay on the large cog at the front (which is where I always want it to be), riding on the small cog feels so gutless.  It all needs cleaning up and oiling as it's creaking and occasionally slipping - hopefully I can get down the workshop on Saturday and replace the link and clean things up a bit, also need new brake blocks on the front (I use the cheap wilko BMX ones, though might upgrade at some point if I can work out what will fit on my bike).

I put a pannier rack on for my touring, and I've got one of those wide clip-on mountain bike mudguards held under the spring part of it which is quite effective at keeping the crap off my arse/back.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 10, 2014)

The joys of keeping old machinery on the road ?

I've found my new default rear light - German spec. and it will replace my 6 x 2 inch reflector - which isn't very good anyway. £6.50.

EDIT :- correction £9.99 - couldn't get free postage on it.



Hopefully it will be sufficiently bright that I won't feel the need to use my 3.5 watt "rear light from hell" very often - leaving that one available for use as a brake light.



My big  light doing its thing.

It's got batteries which I'll leave in for emergencies - 4 x AA - good for 100 hours apparently - I suspect the current consumption will be sufficiently low that I won't need to bother making a particularly efficient regulator to run it off my 12 volt supply - though I DO want a USB charge feed for my portable devices and I've just found out that 7DayShop do a cheap as chips 2 amp car converter with proper switch-mode electronics - and a 1 amp one for even less.

It featured in a discussion on the CTC forum about the implications of not having token kite-marked lamps in the event of an incident.


----------



## chriswill (Jan 10, 2014)

The commute was cold and wet, nothing unusual for the time of year.

It was proceeded by the local police coming into the office and telling me that they'd been called to an attempted theft of 2 bikes from outside the office. One mine, the other my mates Cube

Fuckers


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 10, 2014)

Any damage to bikes or locks?  I've heard tales where people's bikes have been written off in theft attempts.

My office is on an out-of-town business park, a bit off the beaten track for ne'er do wells, so I've never really worried about leaving my bike out in the rack with lights and stuff still attached.  It's also a shitty-looking bike which is possibly a good security feature, and often sat alongside nice carbon frames that would be much more appealing to scumbags.


----------



## chriswill (Jan 10, 2014)

They'd gone for his first. 

His is a mountain bike so easier to shift on I guess. His lock had about 2 mm of steel left to cut and they'd have had it.

Mine had a D and a chain so a bit of a pain to steal, it is a carbon one so even an attempted theft could be disastrous 

You know I only mentioned to him this morning that it looked like someone had tampered with the rack. There's only me and him cycle this time of year so we'd just moved them up one. I'd cry real tears if someone stole mine


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 11, 2014)

I did a very robust 100km on my new Noah this morning. It was 29°C when we finished at the coffee shop at 6:55am...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 11, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> 29°C <> at 6:55am...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 11, 2014)

It looks like a decent day today so I may go out for an easy ride later - but I'll have to change half way ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 11, 2014)

I got a chilly 18 miles in - changed shirts half way.
Path very busy and somewhat random.
Over the last mile and a bit the diffused sun was 100 percent aimed at my eyes - when it wasn't doing the strobe thing through the trees.

Only 70 percent fit - probably mostly psychological - unless I have mild lurgy caught from the supermarket - since I've been home for 3 weeks ...


----------



## chriswill (Jan 11, 2014)

13 miles done and it felt like cycling through treacle! My fitness has evaporated


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 11, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> I got a chilly 18 miles in - changed shirts half way.



Why? Stopping to changes clothes every 14km doesn't really make for efficient cycling,


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't think I'm into efficiency.
I'm a tourer not a racer.

Trundle down to warm up, change shirts, chill out a bit and home uphill at  a decent speed with some melodic housey technoey stuff on the cans - Russian DJ.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 12, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> I don't think I'm into efficiency.
> I'm a tourer not a racer.
> 
> Trundle down to warm up, change shirts, chill out a bit and home uphill at  a decent speed with some melodic housey technoey stuff on the cans - Russian DJ.


buy a cheap cycle top from sports direct. they cost less than £8.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> buy a cheap cycle top from sports direct. they cost less than £8.


Do they do them in HUGE ?

How often do you have to wash them ?


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 12, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Do they do them in HUGE ?
> 
> How often do you have to wash them ?


xxxxl is the biggest.
http://www.sportsdirect.com/muddyfox-short-sleeved-cycling-jersey-mens-636205?colcode=63620522
or long sleeved
http://www.sportsdirect.com/muddyfox-long-sleeved-cycling-jersey-mens-635013?colcode=63501322

i wear mine for a weeks worth of commuting.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2014)

Will that really take care of my wicking problem ?
Does it matter what I wear over the top ?

My usual arrangement is cotton tee shirt, heavy cotton shirt, mesh-lined nylon rain jacket (non-cycling)


----------



## Onket (Jan 12, 2014)

Why do people bother trying to give gentlegreen advice?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2014)

*ALL I WANT TO KNOW IS WHAT TO WEAR ON TOP WHEN IT'S COLD*


----------



## Onket (Jan 12, 2014)

Work it out yourself.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2014)

Isn't it easier to ask the person who suggested it ?
Which wasn't you, so if you have nothing sensible to say, fuck off.


----------



## Onket (Jan 12, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Isn't it easier to ask the person who suggested it ?
> Which wasn't you, so if you have nothing sensible to say, fuck off.


People, including me, have often made sensible, helpful suggestions.

You regularly ignore them. Is it really a surprise that sometimes people get a bit exasperated?!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2014)

Can't you find someone else to piss off  ?


----------



## Onket (Jan 12, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Can't you find someone else to piss off  ?


Can't you think before you respond?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2014)

So I have to anticipate that someone like you will misread it ?
Are you trying to fill the void that Ern left ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2014)

Hopefully someone on the CTC forum will be able to give me the information I need.


----------



## Onket (Jan 12, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> So I have to anticipate that someone like you will misread it ?
> Are you trying to fill the void that Ern left ?


You really have zero self awareness, don't you?

It's actually pitiful.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2014)

I think I'm now moving you from "troll" to "stalker".
So you'll be on ignore for a bit.

Happy new year LOL.


----------



## Onket (Jan 12, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> I think I'm now moving you from "troll" to "stalker".
> So you'll be on ignore for a bit.
> 
> Happy new year LOL.


Bye!


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 12, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Will that really take care of my wicking problem ?



It'll certainly make it better! Ideally you want base layer then cycling jersey then jacket for cold/inclement conditions.

Craft base layers are good. Quite cheap compared to Assos or Rapha and you can wash them hundreds of times without them falling apart. Wiggle sometimes have them on sale if you're not too fussy about colours.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> xxxxl is the biggest.
> http://www.sportsdirect.com/muddyfox-short-sleeved-cycling-jersey-mens-636205?colcode=63620522
> or long sleeved
> http://www.sportsdirect.com/muddyfox-long-sleeved-cycling-jersey-mens-635013?colcode=63501322
> ...


Thanks, I'll give a long sleeve one a go.
I need to buy another pair of Muddy Fox shoes.

Having always worn only cotton I have no feel for what works - but I've always found thinsulate beanies keep my head warm even when soaked - and I now wear thin polyester buffs under my helmet instead most of the time.

It's not a problem for my half hour commute - probably even if I have mechanical trouble - because even then I'm unlikely to have worked up a proper sweat by that point - I save it up for the final hill / sprint.

It's just long rides so indeed a lot of faff saved if I don't have to find a tree to strip off behind - and I'm clearly wasting heat and therefore can't stop for long.

EDIT :-

Shame the postman at work will have to carry the THIRD huge mug and catalogue when he delivers it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> It'll certainly make it better! Ideally you want base layer then cycling jersey then jacket for cold/inclement conditions.
> 
> Craft base layers are good. Quite cheap compared to Assos or Rapha and you can wash them hundreds of times without them falling apart. Wiggle sometimes have them on sale if you're not too fussy about colours.


Thanks. 

I can't believe that when I first started cycling to work (and for 20 years that was all the cycling I did) I sometimes used to wear a polyester track suit ! 

I'm afraid that since then, I stuck to what worked at the local raves when I was 20 years younger - I would get my tee shirt (and sometimes a cotton rugby shirt over that) soaked in sweat and then walk two miles home - putting on a slightly padded jacket if it was particularly cold.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2014)

Another thing I only twigged the other day ..

I like to wear Aldi "winter gloves" all year, but they let me down a few times a year when it's stupidly cold - I still plan to experiment with a heating resistor in my gear-operating thumbs - but it's almost never wet at the same time - so I don't need them to be waterproof - I DO need them to be grippy though...and I've just bought some extra-grippy handlebar grips.

It was a different sort of issue when I had grip-shifters.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2014)

As I've said before, it's largely my current size that discourages me from investing in serious kit - that, and my only recently doing more than riding to work and back.

Thinking ahead to my 60s, I'm going to have to start taking it seriously - not least because I'm planning to go in for water-based activities as well as proper cycle touring - so wetsuits etc will be needed.
Hopefully by then I will have my weight under control - or it will be a short retirement.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2014)

.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2014)

I would say anything BUT cotton would be good to wear on a bike. But yeah, buy a few proper cycling tops.The last one I got was a fiver from Amazon.
Lycra, but so what? There's a reason why people wear it!
Keeps the sweat off your skin so you don't get cold or too hot


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2014)

Once it's wicked away from the skin, where does it go ?
Would wearing a cotton shirt on top spoil it ?

I tend to want a generously proportioned windcheater over the top though - if only to protect my underarm bag of electronics.


----------



## fredfelt (Jan 12, 2014)

Onket said:


> People, including me, have often made sensible, helpful suggestions.
> 
> You regularly ignore them. Is it really a surprise that sometimes people get a bit exasperated?!



I was going to offer some advice - but seeing how the conversation went I decided not to bother!


----------



## fredfelt (Jan 12, 2014)

chriswill said:


> 13 miles done and it felt like cycling through treacle! My fitness has evaporated



I emphasise with that.  Not long after cycling the length of the country I had an injury which stopped me from doing anything much.

On getting back on my bike what was once a regular 45 minute sprint turned into over an hour slog.  Where previously I'd power up the hills I'd huff and puff and get frustrated that I'd be pushing hard and no power would come from my legs.  

Fitness takes a while to find, is easily lost and hard to come by again!


----------



## Onket (Jan 12, 2014)

fredfelt said:


> I was going to offer some advice - but seeing how the conversation went I decided not to bother!


It's standard with that clown, sadly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Once it's wicked away from the skin, where does it go ?
> Would wearing a cotton shirt on top spoil it ?
> 
> I tend to want a generously proportioned windcheater over the top though - if only to protect my underarm bag of electronics.


It goes down and off you
Why would you wear a cotton shirt on top of it?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It goes down and off you
> Why would you wear a cotton shirt on top of it?


I'm not expecting one thin polyester shirt to keep me warm enough.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 12, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm not expecting one thin polyester shirt to keep me warm enough.



base layer, cycling jersey, waterproof/windproof shell.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm not expecting one thin polyester shirt to keep me warm enough.


I wear just one and a hi vis cycling jacket and it keeps me very warm indeed.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2014)

Yebbut you cycle in shorts in winter don't you ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2014)

So the sweat condenses on your windproof jacket and drips off ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Yebbut you cycle in shorts in winter don't you ?


Lots of people do, and even more wear one jersey and a jacket.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> So the sweat condenses on your windproof jacket and drips off ?


Yes I imagine so. 
As a cyclist, I think it is not a bad idea to wear clothing designed for cycling.


----------



## Onket (Jan 12, 2014)

Advice going well, I see.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks all.

Looks like I need two new pieces of clothing to integrate into my life.
Hopefully 3XL will be the right size.
In my cotton tee shirts it doesn't constrict me too much.

It's the dilemma of when to wear it.
I don't like having to change when setting off on my commutes, so I'll reserve it for extreme low temps.

For my longer rides I suppose it's anything under 10 degrees.


----------



## Onket (Jan 12, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Thanks all.


You're welcome.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 12, 2014)

fredfelt said:


> Fitness takes a while to find, is easily lost and hard to come by again!



Ain't that the truth.

After three years I still haven't regained the strength and fitness I used to have before an eight year break from cycling. And TBH I doubt my legs will ever be that strong again.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2014)

What caused the 8 year break ?

Don't forget you're 11 years older !

Oh and doing rides that only a fraction of a percent of people could do.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 12, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> What caused the 8 year break ?
> 
> Don't forget you're 11 years older !
> 
> Oh and doing rides that only a fraction of a percent of people could do.



1. Work, mostly.

2. Yes I know. God, don't I know.

3. Rubbish. Anyone can do long rides. It's really not as hard as you think.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 12, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Looks like I need two new pieces of clothing to integrate into my life.



As you're now embracing the MAMIL lifestyle you might as well get some proper shorts and an industrial size vat of Elite O3one Endurance.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2014)

Two pairs of cotton pants and a spa cycles leather saddle that makes my currently indisposed Brooks seem like a hammock in comparison. 

Mind you I don't do more than 50 miles in a day.

You'll not see me in figure-hugging clothing until I've lost 4 stone.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 13, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> I like to wear Aldi "winter gloves" all year, but they let me down a few times a year when it's stupidly cold - I still plan to experiment with a heating resistor in my gear-operating thumbs - but it's almost never wet at the same time - so I don't need them to be waterproof - I DO need them to be grippy though...and I've just bought some extra-grippy handlebar grips.



You can't piss around when it comes to winter gloves. Assos fugu or Pearl Izumi Pro Barrier.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 13, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> You can't piss around when it comes to winter gloves. Assos fugu or Pearl Izumi Pro Barrier.


I'm not spending £80 on gloves.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 13, 2014)

A bit nippy this morning.


----------



## plurker (Jan 13, 2014)

Was going fine until a Met Police traffic unit decided to suddenly change lanes without indicating. As I was going fast I couldn't slam on the anchors quick enough so had to kind of slide along a minibus with my arm to slow myself down.
Relieved, I carried on only to get round the corner and see there was the car; who had pulled over a Vespa. 

I remonstrated with the police driver; he insisted he'd seen me but admitted not indicating and utterly refuted my having been forced from my lane.  He said he'd got it all on his rear-facing cameras; but when I asked to see the footage he fobbed me off.

Nice to see Police leading by example; this guy also said he set up City of London Police cycling dept and was a Met Police Advanced Driving instructor...

One more reason for me to consider getting a helmet-cam...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 13, 2014)

I remembered today one reason why I stopped wearing Sam Browne reflective belts.
OK, this new one is a little snug - so I'm going to have to modify it a tad, but it gets right in the way of the access to my little electronics bag....

But at least it doesn't flap about in the wind - and by the same token helps jeep my flappy jacket under control... and only £6.99 delivered to an Amazon locker.

My thinking is partly that it kind of makes one look a bit like a copper - especially when combined with serious hand signalage - including the "slowing down" one.

Got this stuck in my head now :-


----------



## a_chap (Jan 13, 2014)

Curiously I had "Rita, Meter maid" stuck in my head last week as well. Odd as I hadn't heard it for _years_.

But then I constantly have loud music in my head. It's a wonder I can ever concentrate on... er... um...


----------



## chriswill (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm a little bit nervous of leaving my bike outside the office after the attempted theft on Friday. I've cycled for the last 3 years and always thought it would be safe. I can't believe the front of the would be theives. Bolt croppers on a private car park at 4pm. Thank goodness they were spotted. 

I just dont want them to come back and have another go


----------



## jusali (Jan 14, 2014)

Slippy slidy icey here in Bristol, Cyclists flying everywhere.
Me and kids somehow managed to stay upright and had a safe journey. 
Just had phonecall from tearful Mum on her way back from nightshift and had fallen/slipped off. 
I'd tried to ring her and texted a warning poor thing


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 14, 2014)

I made it nearly all the way there.
Luckily I was nearly stationery at the time - so more or less just stood up off the bike - top of Purdown - has its own climate up there.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 14, 2014)

Icy here too this morning. I had a major slide going round one roundabout but managed to stay upright thankfully.


----------



## girasol (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm quite weary of icy roads after my fall last month, but thankfully roads were pretty good this morning in London, no ice at all, 5c at 6:30 in the morning


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 14, 2014)

It turns out a colleague of mine slipped on the same bit of ice on the way in this morning, and reports of lots of tumbles among other fellow employees.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 14, 2014)

My German standard rear lamp arrived and I have no doubt it will do the job, but it's wired in a strange way and there were no instructions.

1. The battery is configured as two 3 volt batteries (2xAAA) in parallel.

2. There is a green LED which appears to be a low battery indicator because it only came on when I took one of the batteries out of circuit and connected through a multimeter which would have had a little resistance.

There is clearly a separate dynamo version with a stand-light - possibly explaining the 4th LED behind the PCB aimed vertically - though perhaps this is for the benefit of HGVs...

It has one aimed back and two at 45 degrees.
130mA at 3 volts = about a third of a watt - 1/10 of my big lamp - which I will now split into two concentric circles with the outer ring as a brake light - perhaps with an over-ride for use in fog.

http://www.sport-direct.co.uk/shop/...ct-rear-pannier-light-3-leds-with-standlight/


----------



## Winot (Jan 14, 2014)

plurker said:


> Was going fine until a Met Police traffic unit decided to suddenly change lanes without indicating. As I was going fast I couldn't slam on the anchors quick enough so had to kind of slide along a minibus with my arm to slow myself down.
> Relieved, I carried on only to get round the corner and see there was the car; who had pulled over a Vespa.
> 
> I remonstrated with the police driver; he insisted he'd seen me but admitted not indicating and utterly refuted my having been forced from my lane.  He said he'd got it all on his rear-facing cameras; but when I asked to see the footage he fobbed me off.
> ...


 
Well done for picking him up on it.  I've lost count of the number of times I've seen police cars failing to indicate, even on dangerous left-hooks.  Too many of them are representative of the driver culture that needs to change to make things safer for cyclists.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 14, 2014)

I nearly got taken out by an oncoming one turning right into a petrol station last year (following a transit van that did have time to make the maneauver, but without looking properly for bikes). Both of us had to slam on and he stopped about half a meter short of the bike lane.  Really wish I'd had a camera too!  They knew they'd fucked up though, think I just gave a filthy look and a shake of the head.

Not as cold up here in Yorkshire, but I've been on the bus yesterday and today as I'm full of cold. Hasn't been too bad, takes just over twice what it would take to ride the same route.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 14, 2014)

Arsehole car drivers are so much more hateful in bad conditions.

I got a MGIF from *another *driving school at the same roundabout as before.


 

Not quite as bad as the last driving instructor who did it - but the conditions were significantly worse.
I don't think there was a student in the car.

Plus the usual couple of drivers expecting me to tuck into the doorzone so they could come through a narrow gap at speed ... plus the tailgater desperate to get to the lights... just one car illegally parked in the bus lane today.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 15, 2014)

I was slightly over-dressed this morning. 
Let's hope it stays mild and damp, but not actually pissing down and we escape any proper weather.

I'm giving my cracked heel some attention though in case I'm forced to walk ..


----------



## weepiper (Jan 15, 2014)

By a combination of a sale and staff discount I managed to get £100 off a Gore waterproof jacket today


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 15, 2014)

My Asda flappy jacket has started catching on the back of the saddle and has ripped a bit - so I have some preventive to do.

Meanwhile my £6.99 Sam Browne belt was a bit skimpy - designed for skinny runners rather than hairy bikers-turned cyclists dressed like bag ladies..
.. so I removed the diagonal strap adjuster,  sewed and taped it .. I'll wait and see before doing the same to the waist adjuster.

It's a far better bet than my shagged, uber-flappy £1.99 contractor's hi-vis open waistcoat - though there are days when I'll treat that like an extra super-light layer.
It certainly keeps my jacket in check - but I'm having to learn a new routine because of the way the strap gets in the way ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 16, 2014)

Did everyone leave their bike lights on over Xmas ?
Masses of unlit idiots on the path today - the worst of whom took it several stages further by cutting up another cyclist on his Moulton - into my path.

 
(It was much darker than it appears in the photo)
I suspect he had ringing in his ears for a while - my shout in his ear being louder - or at least better aimed than my horn.

It was fairly damp on the way home. :-


----------



## a_chap (Jan 16, 2014)

Quite light when I set off for home tonight. Could summer be here already?

Or did I leave work a bit earlier?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 16, 2014)

I thought that too.
Sunset was officially at 16.32 - but, given the weather conditions it was amazingly light - perhaps the light was actually propagated through the low cloud in some way ?

I left at more like 16.40 and almost turned my lights off in the park 10 minutes later for fear of dazzling the dog walkers as I rode uphill.

I arrive home at around 17.15 and officially it will be mid-feb before I can do it all in the light... but tomorrow is Friday when I leave half an hour early - so I might just make it.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 16, 2014)

GG. With respect I think you sometimes over analyse things.

It was a bit lighter. It was good.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 17, 2014)

Got my bike back from the workshop today. It needed new wheels, new brakes, new cassette, new chain, new pedals and new grip tape. Unsurprisingly, it rides like a new bike


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 18, 2014)

I've just had my iron horse serviced as well & it's running like a well-oiled dream. A wet dream even. Possibly about the wombles.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 18, 2014)

I gave mine the once over this morning - fitted a new front dérailleur  - having trashed the previous one.
I set it up gingerly this time with the hope that the return spring won't thwack it over the small cog - so it needs to be on the big rear cog or the next couple down ..

I'm going through rear BB7 disk pads at a rate of knots - I think I actually have genuine Avid Gold ones on at the moment.

If I can find my snips, I'll chop up a bean can to make a fixing plate for my new rear lamp.

I'm thinking I may split the big rear light into two concentric circles and apply some sort of gentle diffuser to the inner ring for busy roads - then use the outer ring as a brake light / fog light.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 18, 2014)

i had to go to work this morning. but had been out the night before drinking like a dickhead. i had to stop and do a little sick half way to the office. 

the return journey was a lot better.

its amazing how different the commute feels at a weekend


----------



## stavros (Jan 18, 2014)

My first ride of the new year - I was away the last two weekends - was just a short one before the snooker started, but it felt good. I tried a bit of HIIT riding on the few hills I encountered. More tomorrow I think.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 18, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> its amazing how different the commute feels at a weekend


Indeed. I get so tense commuting during the week - so many other people to keep a look out for - and so many of them clearly not enjoying the journey - and certainly not looking out for others.
For the past few years I've only been wearing a helmet when I'm commuting.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jan 18, 2014)

My first hundred miler of the year. Got lots of Crimbo flab to burn through yet.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 18, 2014)

Have signed up for a "do something for 24 hours" challenge in support of MacMillan Cancer Relief in February. So I'm planning to ride the Pashley 200 miles to Great Yarmouth. Should be able to manage that in 24 hours.

Then I'll enjoy a bag of chips and a pint on the pier, find a B&B for an overnight kip and then....

...ride back home again


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2014)

I got my bike fixed today.


----------



## stavros (Jan 19, 2014)

I overtook three other roadies late on in my ride this morning. One wasn't going very fast at all and two looked like they might be warming up, but fuck that, it made me feel good.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 19, 2014)

I now have a legal back light and reflector - and it's independent of the main battery - though doubtless I'll convert that to just emergency backup - if for no other reason than it's a right faff changing the batteries.
There's a 4th LED, but it shines upwards so is mostly wasted - I suspect in the dynamo version it's the standlight - methinks I'll modify that later.


----------



## Onket (Jan 20, 2014)

Gear lever has gone floppy. Will see if I can get the brake working again at the same time.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 20, 2014)

Lovely ride in on lovely good-as-new bike. Wheeee!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 20, 2014)

My gears and brakes were working a bit more as they should this morning.
I'm not sure about the new handlebar grips yet. I bought them on impulse when ordering something else - £7.99.



The old ones were falling apart and built up with inner tube that's actually not very grippy - and the right one was split so I was afraid one day it would come off.
They're attached to the handlebars well - though I'm not sure I entirely trust screw clamps and end-plugs so I might squidge something in there.

Very grippy, but somewhat lacking in comfort ... so I may end up wrapping cord or tape on them - I keep meaning to get some bar extensions anyway ...


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 20, 2014)

Brooks grips are the way to go. I've got some on my Brompton.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 20, 2014)

Looks like I could fettle myself some of those - I'll keep a look out for roadkill to cut leather from.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 20, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Looks like I could fettle myself some of those - I'll keep a look out for roadkill to cut leather from.



The Brooks ones use cut down spokes to keep the stacks aligned.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm so demotivated to ride at the moment, I think my Christmas tour broke me a bit, and the bike moreso - crank is definitely knocking, gears jumping and I'm losing the chain frequently.  I think I might need to replace the whole drive chain, but was hoping I could last through the winter before having to do it.  

There's the temptation just to go for a whole new bike (or get my Raleigh Record up together) as there's that much wrong with it (e.g. seat post fused/rusted in place so can't raise it the inch I need to).  I kind of like having an unassuming looking wreck, but at the same time recognise life could be easier with something a bit more modern.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 20, 2014)

Decided it was safer not to ride in to work this morning as it was so icy - I didn't want a repeat of last week's skid. But by lunchtime it was nicely above freezing so I drove home and returned on the bike.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 20, 2014)

There was some guy on a fancy Road bike, wearing fancy clothes, doing a track stand at some traffic lights on my way home. I tried to race him. 

My lungs and legs now hurt.

I don't even think he even noticed me


----------



## Onket (Jan 20, 2014)

Onket said:


> Gear lever has gone floppy. Will see if I can get the brake working again at the same time.


Not sure what is up with the gear lever.

Fixed back brake though, finally! How long has that been, joustmaster?!


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 20, 2014)

Braking is for cowards!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 20, 2014)

sounds like the cable has frayed


----------



## Onket (Jan 20, 2014)

Crispy said:


> sounds like the cable has frayed


Job for a bike shop, you reckon?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 20, 2014)

Onket said:


> Job for a bike shop, you reckon?


Probably safest. I replaced mine last year, but it's rather fiddly.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 20, 2014)

Onket said:


> Job for a bike shop, you reckon?


technically its similar to doing the brake cable. But as Crispy says, its a little more fiddly.

Plus you don't want to wait 5 months to get round to fixing it..


----------



## Onket (Jan 20, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> technically its similar to doing the brake cable. But as Crispy says, its a little more fiddly.
> 
> Plus you don't want to wait 5 months to get round to fixing it..


Well, it still works intermittently.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 20, 2014)

Onket said:


> Well, it still works intermittently.


So when you change gear (so the cable slackens) it doesn't do anything - like the cable isn't moving inside its outer casing?


----------



## weepiper (Jan 20, 2014)

Which gear lever and what do you mean by going floppy?


----------



## fredfelt (Jan 20, 2014)

Onket said:


> Well, it still works intermittently.



Try moving the derailleur with your hand.  The front one (two or three rings) often gets sticky - especially in the winter and if you have been cycling through floods.  This can help you work out if it's the cable or the derailleur.

A good clean and oil / grease always helps.  Greasing the cables is relatively simple - it's easy to dislodge the housing and move it up and down the cable.  Or you can put WD40 at each point where the cable comes out of the housing.  

Replacing cables and housing is also not a problem - but you need the right tools and the right housing (brake and gear housing is different).


----------



## Onket (Jan 20, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> So when you change gear (so the cable slackens) it doesn't do anything - like the cable isn't moving inside its outer casing?





weepiper said:


> Which gear lever and what do you mean by going floppy?


The left hand one which operates the front gears. The lever seems to move with much less resistance but the thingy that pushes the chain from cog to cog doesn't move.

 If that makes any sense!


----------



## weepiper (Jan 20, 2014)

Onket said:


> The left hand one which operates the front gears. The lever seems to move with much less resistance but the thingy that pushes the chain from cog to cog doesn't move.
> 
> If that makes any sense!



Oh ok. Your front mech (the thingy that pushes the chain from cog to cog) is seized because it's winter and all the road-salty crap from your back wheel gets thrown directly onto it. Spray all its moving bits like fuck with WD40 then grab a suitable bit of it (this is usually best done with the bit where the cable is clamped) with pliers and work it backwards and forwards a lot until it frees off. You may need to repeat the spraying a couple of times. Make sure to put some proper oil on afterwards too. Sometimes they're gone past the point of no return and you have to just buy a new one but 90% of the time you can free them off this way


----------



## Onket (Jan 20, 2014)

Cheers fredfelt & weepiper.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 20, 2014)

Onket said:


> The left hand one which operates the front gears. The lever seems to move with much less resistance but the thingy that pushes the chain from cog to cog doesn't move.
> 
> If that makes any sense!



It sounds like the cable has snapped or pulled out of the clamp.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 21, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> It sounds like the cable has snapped or pulled out of the clamp.


if it had snapped, it wouldn't be working some of the time


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 21, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> if it had snapped, it wouldn't be working some of the time



I thought he meant the brake worked intermittently and the front gear lever was totally flaccid.


----------



## Onket (Jan 21, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> I thought he meant the brake worked intermittently and the front gear lever was totally flaccid.


The other way round.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2014)

Has anyone here ever suffered a taint/barse injury that riding prevents from healing and that is probably caused by it too? 
SWIM is asking, of course.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Has anyone here ever suffered a taint/barse injury


What's one of those ?
I have mega haemorrhoids that are thankfully unaffected by cycling, (who knows, possibly assisted by cycling) but I was kept off the bike for several days by a small cyst somewhere intimate.


----------



## Onket (Jan 21, 2014)

/vomits


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> What's one of those ?
> I have mega haemorrhoids that are thankfully unaffected by cycling, (who knows, possibly assisted by cycling) but I was kept off the bike for several days by a small cyst somewhere intimate.


He's gone home now. I'll ask him later.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2014)

Someone on these boards has something really horrible going on around there ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Someone on these boards has something really horrible going on around there ...


Some*one*?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Some*one*?


http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...n-a-very-sensitive-area.319160/#post-12830885

pilonidal abcess apparently


----------



## a_chap (Jan 21, 2014)

Leaving Doctor Finlay's Casebook aside and returning to the road... it was cold and foggy this morning. In fact I had my fog lights on!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...n-a-very-sensitive-area.319160/#post-12830885
> 
> pilonidal abcess apparently


Bleugh
<calls SWIM>
No, it's not that horrible. 
Feels a lot bigger than it looks (fnah).
Or so I am told.
Tiny pimple, but on the bit that sits on a saddle. 
A Tour De France rider's taint must get in a sorry state by the end of the tour.


----------



## Onket (Jan 21, 2014)

a_chap said:


> Leaving Doctor Finlay's Casebook aside and returning to the road... it was cold and foggy this morning. In fact I had my fog lights on!


I felt like I was riding through a cloud this morning.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Bleugh
> <calls SWIM>
> No, it's not that horrible.
> Feels a lot bigger than it looks (fnah).
> ...


Sounds like what I had a few months back. I'd been aware of a pimple for some time.
Urban as usual made me go to the docs for an embarrassing examination and the thing promptly drained of its own accord.
It did look scary at the time given its location.
If the mood takes me I apply some aloe vera gel with tea tree down there.
Based on the cyst on my back and the two on the back of my head, it will inevitably flare up again at some point.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2014)

a_chap said:


> fog lights on!


On your bike ?


----------



## weepiper (Jan 21, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Bleugh
> <calls SWIM>
> No, it's not that horrible.
> Feels a lot bigger than it looks (fnah).
> ...



It'll be a saddle sore. Hotwash your shorts more often or get a couple more pairs and change them every ride. Put some of one of these on the skin before you put the shorts on.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/chamois-cream-1/


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2014)

weepiper said:


> It'll be a saddle sore. Hotwash your shorts more often or get a couple more pairs and change them every ride. Put some of one of these on the skin before you put the shorts on.
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/chamois-cream-1/


Thanks! 
Not MY shorts, you understand. 
Though I think I shall also follow your advice, as it might apply to me one day.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 21, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Thanks!
> Not MY shorts, you understand.
> Though I think I shall also follow your advice, as it might apply to me one day.



Ahem. SWIY's shorts, I meant, of _course._


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2014)

Does SWIM actually wear leather cycling shorts ?


----------



## weepiper (Jan 21, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Does SWIM actually wear leather cycling shorts ?



It's called chamois cream in a bizarre throwback reference way. The pad on modern cycling shorts isn't leather! It's basically a barrier cream to reduce friction.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2014)

Apart from this one tiny pimple, I find I don't need padding - leather saddles FTW.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Does SWIM actually wear leather cycling shorts ?


That's quite a deep philosophical question


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2014)

weepiper said:


> It's called chamois cream in a bizarre throwback reference way. The pad on modern cycling shorts isn't leather! It's basically a barrier cream to reduce friction.


Do they use neoprene now or something similar ?


----------



## weepiper (Jan 21, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Do they use neoprene now or something similar ?



No, it's just some kind of synthetic fabric











etc


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## a_chap (Jan 21, 2014)

GG I actually LOL'd to that post


----------



## Onket (Jan 21, 2014)

Have to say that I also enjoyed it. 

I have had a few ales though.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 21, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> View attachment 46997



I once had a _very_ creepy man phone me up at work and ask my advice on what kind of cycling shorts he should buy for his 'wife'. In some detail.


----------



## Onket (Jan 21, 2014)

Did he have a 'West Country' accent?


----------



## a_chap (Jan 21, 2014)

I think that was me.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 22, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Bleugh
> 
> A Tour De France rider's taint must get in a sorry state by the end of the tour.



Joop Zootermelk once famously pulled down his shorts on TV to proudly display a boil the size of an egg.

Andre Leducq (winner of the TdF in 1930 and 1932) used to swear by putting a raw fillet steak inside his shorts to sit on.

I think everyone who frequently cycles long distances eventually ends up with problems in the 'downtown area'. Chamois cream helps a lot in my experience.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2014)

Filthy roads gave me two tone legs


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 22, 2014)

mudguards ?


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 22, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> mudguards ?


easier to shower!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 22, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> easier to shower!


shower ?


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 22, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> shower ?


Bucket of rain water and rag?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2014)

I have a road bike, so no mudguards. It's best splattering on your skin cos it's easier to wash innit.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 22, 2014)

I cycle to work in my work trousers - thankfully we have no dress code so that's combats in winter and shorts in summer.
Even my shortie MTB crud-catchers permit me to do that.

If I had no mudguards, on my route, I would resemble a compost heap by the time I arrived.



One week's commuting.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2014)

That's why I wear shorts. 
I would never wear the same clothes to work as I do at work.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 22, 2014)

I would sooner have my nice organic muck on my legs than your city grime.
What does the back of your jacket look like ?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 22, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> Andre Leducq (winner of the TdF in 1930 and 1932) used to swear by putting a raw fillet steak inside his shorts to sit on.



Most riders of that era (and earlier) couldn't afford fillet steak - they bought very cheap, tough cuts to sit on. Many cooked up the meat at the finish line, now nicely tender after 300km over broken roads. Different gravy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> I would sooner have my nice organic muck on my legs than your city grime.
> What does the back of your jacket look like ?


It doesn't get that far up. My arse gets a bit of muck on, but that's it really.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't have fixed mudguards on my bike, but I recently got one of those clip-on plastic ones for my rear wheel and it makes all the difference in the world. Now I can cycle in the rain and still have a dry arse at the other end. I highly recommend it to you, OU.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 22, 2014)

Fit a rack and you can almost get away without a mudguard -  mine only protrudes a few inches.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 22, 2014)

I too have a rear clip on mud guard.
It is worth it.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 22, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Fit a rack and you can almost get away without a mudguard -  mine only protrudes a few inches.


road bike with racks look unhappy


----------



## plurker (Jan 22, 2014)

Two punctures in 5 rides. I hate the rain.  The tyres are pretty shagged to be fair; roll on payday when i can get some Continentals.

No mudguards here; I wear a waterproof jacket/trouser if it's wet - the outside of them gets wet I don't care; my arse stays dry.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 22, 2014)

My new chainlink pliers arrived. Doubtless some will call them an extravegance, but it means that it is now quite likely that I will actually start rotating chains and cleaning them properly.

It may also help me keep my hands in better condition - though I've also ordered some hand stuff from the Body Shop.

 

Which reminds me I need to go and see my colleague in the stores and get some screwtop containers and see if I can cobble together a cleaning machine using the geared motor I've had waiting for some time.

I have in mind something like a gemstone tumbler but without the abrasive.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I don't have fixed mudguards on my bike, but I recently got one of those clip-on plastic ones for my rear wheel and it makes all the difference in the world. Now I can cycle in the rain and still have a dry arse at the other end. I highly recommend it to you, OU.


I'm used to getting a wet arse. It's no big deal, but if it doesn't look too ugly I may get one as we head toward a Blade-Runneresque future.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> My new chainlink pliers arrived. Doubtless some will call them an extravegance, but it means that it is now quite likely that I will actually start rotating chains and cleaning them properly.
> 
> It may also help me keep my hands in better condition - though I've also ordered some hand stuff from the Body Shop.
> 
> ...


You do a lot of tinkering. Take a leaf out of my book and just leave the bike alone. 
It's much less hassle.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 22, 2014)

I have to confess my old technique of never cleaning the chain and constantly slapping on all sorts of random lube - including two grades of car oil - seemed to be pretty effective. But I make much greater demands on my bike these days.
Hopefully rotating 3 chains and properly cleaning, drying and re-lubing them, will make my huge stock of chains and cassettes last well into retirement.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2014)

Whatever makes you happy, but you appear to think about your bike A LOT.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 23, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> I have to confess my old technique of never cleaning the chain and constantly slapping on all sorts of random lube - including two grades of car oil - seemed to be pretty effective. But I make much greater demands on my bike these days.
> Hopefully rotating 3 chains and properly cleaning, drying and re-lubing them, will make my huge stock of chains and cassettes last well into retirement.



I used to be a semi-religious chain cleaner but I think I've concluded that it's just not worth it. Once you've washed out the lubricant between the pins and rollers that was applied in the factory it's doomed anyway. You're not going to get more than 500km out of it no matter what you lube it with. I just bin them at 1,000-1,200km and fit new ones as chains are reasonably cheap, < $50 for an Ultegra 6800.

You could always just get something like a Scott Sub 10 with IGH, belt drive and hydraulic disks. That would be pretty much maintenance free, even on a shit strewn commute.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 23, 2014)

Bollocks.

Had a puncture on the way home 

There goes my faith in Schwalbe Marathons Plusses.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh nearly forgot to mention. For the benefit of any Bristol-based bike riders in this thread the Las Vegas Institute of Sport are organising a bike ride starting from that fair city (Bristol, not Las Vegas) in March and there are still some places available.

Details here - http://lvis.org.uk


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 23, 2014)

a_chap said:


> Oh nearly forgot to mention. For the benefit of *any *Bristol-based bike riders in this thread the Las Vegas Institute of Sport are organising a bike ride starting from that fair city (Bristol, not Las Vegas) in March and there are still some places available.
> 
> Details here - http://lvis.org.uk



LOL


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 23, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> LOL


give it a go, its only 70 miles..


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 23, 2014)

Bristolians.....and don't forget the Exmouth Exodus (night ride) http://www.exmouthexodus.co.uk/

 Today I was walking from bike rack to supermarket front door when someone wizzed towards me on pavement with such a bright front light I had to shield my eyes to see where I was  walking.  Made some rude gesture then realised it was a cyclist I knew.....


----------



## a_chap (Jan 23, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> give it a go, its only 70 miles..



There's a 125 mile option too.

Guess which one I've entered


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 23, 2014)

a_chap said:


> There's a 125 mile option too.
> 
> Guess which one I've entered


I would guess that you have entered all three different options


----------



## a_chap (Jan 23, 2014)

ChrisD said:


> Bristolians.....and don't forget the Exmouth Exodus (night ride) http://www.exmouthexodus.co.uk/



Oh, I might well try that one. Thanks for the link.



ChrisD said:


> Today I was walking from bike rack to supermarket front door when someone wizzed towards me on pavement with such a bright front light I had to shield my eyes to see where I was  walking.  Made some rude gesture then realised it was a cyclist I knew.....



I walk my dogs on the Malvern Hills most nights during the winter. And we have to suffer Mountain Bikers with 1,000+ lumen lights. Some of the lights are so bright they literally hurt your eyes.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 24, 2014)

ChrisD said:


> Bristolians.....and don't forget the Exmouth Exodus (night ride) http://www.exmouthexodus.co.uk/


 
Reckon I might go for that, providing I'm not in some wrecked post-surgery state, folks live in Bristol so totally practical.  Think I'll also be doing the London-Brighton nightride again and the Dulwich too, probably on the yellow Pashley with camping stuff in the front.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 24, 2014)

A local BBC TV bod wants permission to use some of my low-res Youtube clips on a programme.
I'm really not sure to be honest - not just because of the risk of my various identities getting linked / exposed, but because it's probably going to be just another tired old set of clichés ..

The example video he cited was one showing an RLJ cyclist.



Spoiler








There are only 3 or 4 Youtubing cyclists in the Bristol area and very few of the incidents I record are really that shocking - mostly to do with bad manners.


----------



## ffsear (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 24, 2014)

That's why I have a camera.
And in London you have Roadsafe - certainly no need to get your foot run over and then punched to the ground.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 24, 2014)

That'll be a lease car or company car, there's absolutely no way that kind of entitled prick wouldn't have personal plates on it if it were there own.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 24, 2014)

There is no way I would have let him get out of his car.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 24, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> There is no way I would have let him get out of his car.


 
He probably wasn't expecting anyone to emerge from the back, quite easy to shove a bike with a door if they're not expecting it. Probably in the D-lock justice territory after that, though I imagine I'd be in shock.

I can totally relate to that enraged energy in the guys legs chasing the driver, been there many times, though I'm not one for remonstrating, usually will just get back in front and (lawfully) get in the way a bit, or if they've cut in on me just give them a deathly glare, make them feel a bit uncomfortable, like they can't just drive away without considering what they've done.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 24, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> He probably wasn't expecting anyone to emerge from the back, quite easy to shove a bike with a door if they're not expecting it. Probably in the D-lock justice territory after that, though I imagine I'd be in shock.
> 
> I can totally relate to that enraged energy in the guys legs chasing the driver, been there many times, though I'm not one for remonstrating, usually will just get back in front and (lawfully) get in the way a bit, or if they've cut in on me just give them a deathly glare, make them feel a bit uncomfortable, like they can't just drive away without considering what they've done.


Did he come out of the back?
I wouldn't have expected that either.
I have had to threaten men who are trying to get out of cars before.
But then I like a bit of an argument with cunts.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 24, 2014)

Where's Pissflaps with his D-lock photo


----------



## ffsear (Jan 24, 2014)

Its not even the driver.   He gets in the back seat after he punches him


----------



## Onket (Jan 24, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> Where's Pissflaps with his D-lock photo


S/He was bullied off the boards, remember.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> S/He was bullied off the boards, remember.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 24, 2014)

Due to the punctured Pashley I used my old commuting bike today. Completely forgetting it had no front light 

Sadly it meant I had to leave the office to ride home somewhat earlier than normal


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 24, 2014)

My favourite trick seems to be planning to go somewhere on the way home from work (usually shops) and forgetting to take a lock (I keep a 'D' lock in the rack at work permenantly to save carrying one in every day).  Couple of times I've bobbed into CostCo leaving it unlocked outside behind the trollies and got away with it (out-of-town place where barely anyone would cycle so less likely any scumbags would chance upon it).


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 24, 2014)

One day I may have more than one bike and / or lights that are easily detachable ...
I always have a torch and rear light combo in my bag though.
Years ago I even had a bottle dynamo set as a backup - I may yet try that again.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 24, 2014)

I've kept lights at work, I think I still have a cheap LED front I found in the street in the drawer. Since I now have rechargeable front and rear lights it's flat batteries that catch me out , but also occasionally I've been caught out by ending up working late (or pissing about on the internet late) in the summer when I wouldn't normally carry lights.

I have a spare bike at the office too, but only because I don't really have room to store it with the other six at home.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh yes, I forgot about my spare set of lights on my desk at work - mostly there so my young colleague has no excuse to cycle home in the dark.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 24, 2014)

I got away a bit earlier today too - unfortunately due to encroaching lurgy, so avoided almost all the craziness - though there was a bit of randomness from the school runners.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 24, 2014)

Chaps, you misunderstand me. I _always_ have backup lights at the office and in fact used one set on my ride home as it was decidedly gloomy.

But if I'd _told_ people I had backup lights I'd have had no reason to leave early...


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 25, 2014)

ffsear said:


>




This demonstrates beyond doubt that causing confrontations with car drivers puts yourself at more risk just to scratch an emotional itch. I did LOL a bit when the bloke who did an individual time trial while dressed in Burtons finest got punched though.

E2A: The A7 looks good in white on the 20" alloys.


----------



## stavros (Jan 25, 2014)

This morning was the best ride I've had in ages. Despite a fairly strong Westerly headwind for a lot of the ride, I found the perfect gear and just kept the pistons pumping solidly, with a few HIIT bursts for kicks. I knew the route having ridden it before, but points were still coming up quicker than I expected them. I just felt so good.

22 miles in 1hr 20mins.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 25, 2014)

I have the encroaching lurgy, so I'm off the bike this weekend - didn't even cycle to the plumber's merchant for a new bog handle and float valve ...

Meanwhile I'm going to re-engineer the German spec rear lamp.
The pointless upward-shining LED is going around to face backwards and I'm going to wire the whole thing for 6 volts so I can power it efficiently from the 2 amp USB supply I'm going to add to the bike and still have the alkalines for emergencies.

So technically I will have illegally modified the light by making it 25 percent brighter, but no one's going to be any the wiser. The main point of the exercise was to have a rear lamp for shared paths that is of the sort of brightness that is generally deemed acceptable in countries where they actually care about such things, and the lower part of the "lens" is diffused and crying out for the mod.

 

The "low battery" green LED is permanently lit so may come off altogether.

All the LEDs were being run at different currents ...


----------



## a_chap (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't know a lot about electronics but the big LED in the right hand picture doesn't look very well.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 26, 2014)

I snipped it when I realised it was just wasting power - but before I changed my mind about redeploying it.
It's soldered on the other side of the board now.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 26, 2014)

I has wheels!  Think I'm gonna set up the turbo trainer and having a few spins on that before I let myself loose in the wild though.


----------



## stavros (Jan 26, 2014)

After yesterday's odyssey, I didn't bother today. It was just too grim out there.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 27, 2014)

I fell off today  
dodging people digging up the cycle lane and just a tiny little bit of raised curb and I was off. I'm now at work nursing my wounds.


----------



## fredfelt (Jan 27, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> My favourite trick seems to be planning to go somewhere on the way home from work (usually shops) and forgetting to take a lock (I keep a 'D' lock in the rack at work permenantly to save carrying one in every day).  Couple of times I've bobbed into CostCo leaving it unlocked outside behind the trollies and got away with it (out-of-town place where barely anyone would cycle so less likely any scumbags would chance upon it).



I get around this by always storing a springy type cable lock on my handlebars.  The spring in the cable keeps it in place.  This is fine for a quick trip to the shops and then I pack a D lock when I need to.  I'll find the cable lock I use if you are interested.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 27, 2014)

If I park the bike to nip behind a tree or even when I'm having a kip on a bench alongside, I'll hook the end of a bungee in the spokes.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 27, 2014)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I fell off today
> dodging people digging up the cycle lane and just a tiny little bit of raised curb and I was off. I'm now at work nursing my wounds.



Ouch. Hope it's not too bad a wound.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> That's why I have a camera.
> And in London you have Roadsafe - certainly no need to get your foot run over and then punched to the ground.


Roadsafe?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 27, 2014)

I just ordered a snazzy new summer bike  I don't commute anymore, but I do have a trip to the Alps as an excuse. Now I just have to wait until the weather's good enough to ride it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 27, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Roadsafe?



http://www.met.police.uk/roadsafelondon/


----------



## weepiper (Jan 27, 2014)

ChrisFilter said:


> I just ordered a snazzy new summer bike  I don't commute anymore, but I do have a trip to the Alps as an excuse. Now I just have to wait until the weather's good enough to ride it.



pics or gtfo etc


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm afraid to. It's everything sig hates in a bike. Well, not everything, it's not a Trek or a Specialized, but it's close. It was a proper bargain though. I'll share it later, maybe.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh go on. Is it a Focus? Or a Boardman?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> http://www.met.police.uk/roadsafelondon/


Oh them. They're rubbish


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 27, 2014)

There are a few cycle-cammers who get regular actions from the met.
Even a letter to the driver is better than nothing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2014)

Look at all the things it is NOT for.
It just seems to be paying lip service to the whole issue of bad driving.
Most people don't know about it either.
I used it once but they gave me the runaround as they said I should be reporting the crime to a police station, so I didn't bother and the fella is no doubt still driving dangerously.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 27, 2014)

ChrisFilter said:


> I'm afraid to. It's everything sig hates in a bike. Well, not everything, it's not a Trek or a Specialized, but it's close. It was a proper bargain though. I'll share it later, maybe.



It's a Pashley isn't it?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 27, 2014)

weepiper said:


> Oh go on. Is it a Focus? Or a Boardman?



No, a Cube. It's a great bike - there's no denying that - but it's styling is very... modern.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 27, 2014)

ChrisFilter said:


> No, a Cube. It's a great bike - there's no denying that - but it's styling is very... modern.



Oh yeah, Cube's current run of paint jobs are_ hideous_  nice bikes though.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 27, 2014)

weepiper said:


> Oh yeah, Cube's current run of paint jobs are_ hideous_  nice bikes though.



It's a 2013 so not quite as bad, but it's still a bit 80s boys' bedroom


----------



## tbtommyb (Jan 27, 2014)

eurgh need to vent. I turned right off Camberwell up Camberwell Grove as part of a line of cars. It's a fairly wide junction and I could see one behind trying to cut me up so I kept the lane after turning. He swerves out, shouts 'get off the road' or something and then cuts in sharp in front. He tries to speed off up the hill but i'm pissed off and keep pace with him (got a PB on that Strava segment thanks to this at least) but he brakes suddenly so that I nearly go into the back of him. wtf? So i'm going too fast for his liking? At least I got to sail past him when he was stuck in the traffic at the next lights.

and then i tell my friend who just reacts 'oh well the other day a cyclist going through a red light nearly hit me crossing the road!' AANDD??


----------



## a_chap (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 27, 2014)

tbtommyb said:


> eurgh need to vent. I turned right off Camberwell up Camberwell Grove as part of a line of cars. It's a fairly wide junction and I could see one behind trying to cut me up so I kept the lane after turning. He swerves out, shouts 'get off the road' or something and then cuts in sharp in front. He tries to speed off up the hill but i'm pissed off and keep pace with him (got a PB on that Strava segment thanks to this at least) but he brakes suddenly so that I nearly go into the back of him. wtf? So i'm going too fast for his liking? At least I got to sail past him when he was stuck in the traffic at the next lights.
> 
> and then i tell my friend who just reacts 'oh well the other day a cyclist going through a red light nearly hit me crossing the road!' AANDD??



Braking suddenly is something a car can reasonably be expected to do so if you nearly hit him then you were too close  and that's on you.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 28, 2014)

I think there's a difference between braking suddenly and braking for no fucking reason other than you don't like there being a cyclist behind you.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 28, 2014)

a_chap said:


> I think there's a difference between braking suddenly and braking for no fucking reason other than you don't like there being a cyclist behind you.



It's irrelevant why the car is braking suddenly. If you're too close you're needlessly exposing yourself to the risk of embedding your incisors in a Ford Focus rear bumper. A lot of these car vs. bike incidents seem to feature a child like retreat to moral certainty; as if what matters is who's right and who's wrong rather than focusing on what's safest.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 28, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> It's irrelevant why the car is braking suddenly. If you're too close you're needlessly exposing yourself to the risk of embedding your incisors in a Ford Focus rear bumper. A lot of these car vs. bike incidents seem to feature a child like retreat to moral certainty; as if what matters is who's right and who's wrong rather than focusing on what's safest.


He said he managed to stop. So was cycling with enough space. The point was the driver slammed on the brakes as a punishment.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 28, 2014)

It's not as ugly as I made out, I don't think. I quite like it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 28, 2014)

.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 28, 2014)

It's bloody raining again. And heavy rain forecast all day tomorow. I can't afford the bloody tube ffs.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 28, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> It's bloody raining again. And heavy rain forecast all day tomorow. I can't afford the bloody tube ffs.


yes, after looking quite nice until about 4 o'clock, bugger


----------



## girasol (Jan 28, 2014)

Head wind, heavy rain and the usual slight uphill ride = bloody good work out.

I'd be ready for bed now, except the cold has actually woken me up


----------



## Crispy (Jan 28, 2014)

Sheeeit. And there was me looking out the window and seeing mostly clear skies, looking forward to a clear ride home . I bet if I was facing South I'd see something different


----------



## girasol (Jan 28, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Sheeeit. And there was me looking out the window and seeing mostly clear skies, looking forward to a clear ride home . I bet if I was facing South I'd see something different



It started to clear when I approached home 

Also myself and another cyclist got threatened with being run over outside Stockwell because imbecile in car was in the wrong lane and we didn't move out of the way when he started beeping his horn.  What a sad bastard.

"I will run you over, you know?" he said, twice.


----------



## girasol (Jan 28, 2014)

It was pathetic though, not even worth getting angry over.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 28, 2014)

That was wet - my shoes and clothes are still going to be wet tomorrow. At least it's not too cold. It's hard to see much in this weather though, esp if you wear glasses. My ride was brought to me through the vision of Claude Monet.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 28, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> That was wet - my shoes and clothes are still going to be wet tomorrow. At least it's not too cold. It's hard to see much in this weather though, esp if you wear glasses. My ride was brought to me through the vision of Claude Monet.



Wouldn't it be simpler to take the glasses off? FWIW I'm really short  sighted but nearly never wear my glasses out of the house unless it's a really bad day.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 28, 2014)

I dodged the rain on the way home which makes up for arriving at work this morning with leggings that were wet on the inside and dry on the outside.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 28, 2014)

_angel_ said:


> Wouldn't it be simpler to take the glasses off? FWIW I'm really short  sighted but nearly never wear my glasses out of the house unless it's a really bad day.


I manage without mine too. It makes certain things more difficult, but I simply take more care.
I keep meaning to _try _wearing them in preparation for the next time I have to drive a car.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 28, 2014)

_angel_ said:


> Wouldn't it be simpler to take the glasses off? FWIW I'm really short  sighted but nearly never wear my glasses out of the house unless it's a really bad day.


I tend to take mine off when I get INSIDE. I have never ridden without contacts or glasses. Would be scared to.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 30, 2014)

Arse.



Thankfully nothing broken, but I suspect a few bits will be rather stiff tomorrow. fnaar fnaar.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 30, 2014)

How did you manage that? 
Just one little mistake and it's quite easy to do it. I almost did when I looked behind me last week. I twisted the wheel as I twisted my body to do a lifesaver.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 30, 2014)

I disengaged my brain - or rather it was busy doing other stuff.
So embarassing.
If the front rim's bent, it's by sod all.
It could just have been psychological. I'm not a natural cyclist - certainly never had a BMX or skateboard as a kid - doesn't take much to make cycling feel unnatural.

I had ridden through a great pile of diesel earlier, but there shouldn't have been any left. I forgot to jump the front wheel...


----------



## a_chap (Jan 30, 2014)

Overbalanced by a hundredweight of home made lights GG? 

Hope the bike's ok. You're self-repairing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 30, 2014)

The horn may have compromised the steering a bit 
But the over-emphatic left turn signal didn't help...


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 30, 2014)

Glad your ok GG

I had to walk my bike some of the way home, as it had a puncture. First one in a very long time


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 30, 2014)

I didn't give my bike its weekly checkover last Saturday and after 80 miles the brakes are already at the limit and the transmission feels horrible in spite of my sploshing lube on it most days - I really don't understand how people manage with zero maintenance.
I did however at least check the tyre pressures at the start of the week to spot any slow leaks.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 30, 2014)

What are you doing to your bike?
As previously discussed, I do fuck all to mine and don't get as much trouble as you. I ride on mostly clean city streets though and I don't put any weight on the bike apart from myself and a rucksack full of clothes, books and a d-lock.
Maybe I just don't notice as much as you do. I really could not tell you how the transmission feels. Some rides are easier than others but i rarely bother to think about why.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 31, 2014)

This morning I obviously put the waterproof top that has a target painted on it.

Not 100 yards after leaving home a car pulled out in front of me. Later I was overtaken by a roadie who was tanking along - almost immediately a car pulled out in front of him. That was meant for me", I thought. Then in the car park at work a driver rounded a corner on the wrong side of the line directly into my path.

I hope that's my three for the day.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 31, 2014)

I managed to miss the psycho-cyclist who, after failing to knock me off on Wednesday, fitted an even brighter light and came even closer on Thursday.
(Next time I see him I'll tell him where his Youtube videos are.)

Ominously, as I left the railway path, I'm pretty sure I could see two cyclists administering first aid to a third. 

I'm getting to work late anyway, so I may push my commute forward by another 15 minutes...

As for the cagers, one blind one who pulled out from the right in spite of me flashing my lights at her, and a young twat in a tatty  Audi who cut me up pointlessly on a traffic-calmed road on the site where I work.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 31, 2014)

Pleaded with a guy who'd been riding no-hands all the way from Brixton to Oval, to please use the handlebars cso I didn't want to see him die. But it's ok, because apparently God's looking after him. He then went through red at the junction on the corner of Kennington Park, no hands, swerving to avoid oncoming traffic >_<
I hope he's right about the God thing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2014)

Grown-up no-hands riders confound me. 
I didn't even do it as a kid! Why would I?


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 31, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Grown-up no-hands riders confound me.
> I didn't even do it as a kid! Why would I?



We sometimes do it in my cycling club on the warm down after a ride. After we leave the coffee shop the first one to touch his handlebars is savagely derided with violent sexual imagery until our throats are raw. I've ended up upside down on some bloke's front lawn and the current no hands champion hit a bus stop breaking his scaphoid and collar bone.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh shit I just looked at the weather forecast for home time.



That'll be fun.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 31, 2014)

Doesn't look like we'll escape it over here either. 
Southerly wind gusting to 39MPH - I'll struggle to make creative use of that ...

I predict the back road will be awash with diluted farmyard slurry.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 31, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> What are you doing to your bike?
> As previously discussed, I do fuck all to mine and don't get as much trouble as you. I ride on mostly clean city streets though and I don't put any weight on the bike apart from myself and a rucksack full of clothes, books and a d-lock.
> Maybe I just don't notice as much as you do. I really could not tell you how the transmission feels. Some rides are easier than others but i rarely bother to think about why.


I bet I carry less luggage than you, but I must be 80lbs heavier.
The geology is red sandstone all through my commutes and a lot of it gets onto the roads and paths...

It looks quite civilised on  a summer's day, but it's mostly fairly rural in nature and includes a river valley.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 31, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Oh shit I just looked at the weather forecast for home time.
> 
> View attachment 47523
> 
> That'll be fun.



This is unusual?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 31, 2014)

weepiper said:


> This is unusual?


Not especially, but a rainy headwind isn't exactly a joyous end to a friday


----------



## weepiper (Jan 31, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Not especially, but a rainy headwind isn't exactly a joyous end to a friday


17mph is a light breeze. A zephyr, if you will. The pissing rain probs won't be much fun though, I'll give you that.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm doing a 200km ride tomorrow. Here's our local forecast for Saturday.



I especially like the up to 55mph wind speed 

The return leg brings us over the Severn Bridge.  There's been some discussion about the wisdom of that.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 31, 2014)

best make sure you return via the north side of the bridge.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Jan 31, 2014)

Soggy & windy


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 31, 2014)

That certainly knocked a few MPH off my speed.
The outside of my leggings were at least noticeably wetter than the inside by the time I got home - but not by much.
Tailgaters out in force - I'm finding an exaggerated "slowing down" signal usually sorts them out.
I bet they've never seen another cyclist do it, and this one is dressed a bit like a copper.



Wet road, strong wind, blind bend, junction, approaching another, safe overtaking space 50 yards ahead...
Cyclist doing over 10MPH.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2014)

I finished my 100 mile mechanicking just in time for the wind and rain arriving. 
I feel sorry for the roofers on the house opposite. 
(But I think I heard one of them comment sarcastically on my bike lighting arrangements when they arrived -  so  )
Anyway it looks to be short-lived so I'll maybe cycle to the shops later to check everything's OK on the bike.

New chain fitted well before the 0.5 percent limit on the gauge so I can play with rotating it.
I'm drying out an apple juice bottle in which I will deploy white spirit and much agitation.
The Park chain pliers have paid for themselves already in terms of frustration saved. The last few chains were removed by splitting them.

Stripped, cleaned  and greased the tensioner  - I'm not sure how I rate the purple grease I bought - not much of that left.

Front brake cartridge pads were so thin, I swear I had a tiny bit of metal to metal contact by the end of the week. 

Given how finely tweaked I have the front brake, I think I can safely say the other day's mishap didn't bend the rim  - though I'll have to replace it this year anyway at some point before I lose it as a spare wheel.


----------



## turing test (Feb 1, 2014)

Good like always

You guys sound cold and wet.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2014)

Have you come to gloat ?


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 1, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> New chain fitted well before the 0.5 percent limit on the gauge so I can play with rotating it.



What's the point of rotating chains on and off the bike? Use it until it's worn then throw it away.


----------



## turing test (Feb 1, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Have you come to gloat ?


Yep, gloating is fun.  It was pretty hot here a few days ago.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> What's the point of rotating chains on and off the bike? Use it until it's worn then throw it away.


... along with the cassette ?
Being winter here, I had considered leaving both on until early summer.

It's just that I'm getting an insanely short life out of my chains and am accumulating a big bag of scrap metal to take to the recycling place eventually ...


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 2, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> It's just that I'm getting an insanely short life out of my chains and am accumulating a big bag of scrap metal to take to the recycling place eventually ...



Buy good quality chains...

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/kmc-x8-99-8-speed-chain/

Or go belt drive...


----------



## stavros (Feb 2, 2014)

Yesterday was another blinder. The outward trip was great, and in hindsight I realise why, because I turned back into the fiercest headwind I'd had in quite a while.

It was calmer today, and just the right temperature for winter gloves but my toes not getting too cold.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 2, 2014)

Decent 40 miler through Ashdown Forest today, but becoming acutely aware of how much training I'm going to need before a cycling trip to the Alps in June. I'm just not losing weight or gaining power quickly enough.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 3, 2014)

ChrisFilter said:


> Decent 40 miler through Ashdown Forest today.



Lucky you. Did you do the long descent into Groombridge? And did you see Sean Yates?


----------



## Winot (Feb 4, 2014)

Roads were pretty crammed Brixton to the river this morning - a premonition of what's to come tomorrow?


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 4, 2014)

I am back on it this week after doing most of January on the bus (mainly due to a persistant cold).  Car drivers seemed pretty bad today, not sure if that's because I've had a break and got used to people not trying to kill me.  Brown bike is still poorly after the winter tour, dragging 25kg of Pashley power up the hills instead, not an easy introduction back into regular commuting.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 4, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> It's just that I'm getting an insanely short life out of my chains and am accumulating a big bag of scrap metal to take to the recycling place eventually ...


 
http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-Holiday-oranments-from-bicycle-chain/


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 4, 2014)

Some powerful gusts of wind coming from the south, in London, just now. Making my large body act like a rubbish sail.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2014)

It knocked 5 to 10MPH off my speed at some points.
Thankfully I've got home well ahead of the large pile of wet stuff heading up from Cornwall.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2014)

A rather coarse young woman sounded her horn at me (to which I of course responded in kind) and called me "fat" as I carefully proceeded past the large vehicle illegally parked in the bus lane.
She'd had to accelerate quite enthusiastically to be able to be "inconvenienced" by me.
I've decided that in future when I'm down to one working camera I'll probably fit it on the back.
Is "fat" supposed to be especially hurtful to cyclists  ?- I've had it several times now.
It happens to be true, but I doubt you can actually tell from behind when I'm dressed for the winter.


----------



## Onket (Feb 4, 2014)

I doubt it's because of the bike.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 4, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Lucky you. Did you do the long descent into Groombridge? And did you see Sean Yates?



Yeah, a ridiculously long descent. Great fun. 

No Sean Yates. Very unusual. 

When are you going to head down this way for a pedal?


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 4, 2014)

Got into a good routine now...Cycling in 3 or 4 days a week (with Friday changeover day to bring in shirts and suit), a nice 12 k each way (nothing to fear/search for excuse!), and really feeling the improvements in fitness from the uber lardy starting point.

Doing it on the 22kg steel lump better pay big dividends when I switch to my zippier lighter bike!


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 5, 2014)

Worked pretty late tonight, the rain actually started as I walked from the office door to the bike shed, the twat. Wind was strong from the SE here, so bit of a tailwind for most of the ride (home is about 8.5miles almost exactly due east).


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 5, 2014)

i enjoyed zooming past the crowds of miserable people waiting at bus stops today. Some of the roads were a bit jammed, but mostly the journey in today was fine. Just a little less wind please.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 5, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> i enjoyed zooming past the crowds of miserable people waiting at bus stops today. Some of the roads were a bit jammed, but mostly the journey in today was fine. Just a little less wind please.


Upper Street was completely at a stand still. Except for all the smug cyclists.

There were a lot of people cycling in new/unused winter cycling clothes. 

And the wind nearly stopped me going over Blackfriars Bridge.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2014)

A noticeable increase in cyclist numbers this morning. Some of the wobbly wince-inducing riding you don't normally see until the summer. However, I ended up behind a cyclist around Elephant who exhibited some of the best roadcraft I've ever seen on my commute. Plenty of shoulder checks, predictable movement, clear signals, taking the lane where necessary etc. I deliberately slowed my pace as it was such a pleasure to ride behind


----------



## plurker (Feb 5, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I deliberately slowed my pace as it was such a pleasure to ride behind


Drafting people on windy days is always a good idea 

Blackfriars Br/Farringdon Rd was heinous, though it's always pretty bad - the rest of it was okay. Nervously eyeing the sky for a rainy ride home at 7...


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2014)

plurker said:


> Drafting people on windy days is always a good idea



IMO, drafting anyone on busy city streets is never a good idea. To get the benefit, you have to be much closer than stopping distance.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2014)

I feel treacherous cos I got the train into work today as I had to bring in clean work clothes. Blissfully empty trains both way as it happened and I managed to read  
Still, would rather have cycled. Train, bus, walk was far too much faff. It's weird how people see public transport as the _easier_ option.


----------



## tbtommyb (Feb 5, 2014)

the roundabouts on both ends of lambeth bridge were a bit gnarly but otherwise the only problem was irate taxi drivers.


----------



## plurker (Feb 6, 2014)

the wind on my way home last night (sthbound clerkenwell-farringdon) was a nightmare - added 9 minutes onto my ride.

Nearly knocked off by a ludlow thompson car, emailed a complaint in as the same idiot's nearly taken me out before (being too busy on the phone to bother indicating) and was surprised to get a response back from the branch manager to say they'd given him a stern talking to about his conduct and how he reps their company.

Today's ride was frustrating due to traffic, but still managed a 15mph average


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2014)

I seem to be very lucky with all of this allegedly biblical weather we're having. Only been soaked once in the past month and not experienced any strong winds. I seem to be inside whenever there is a storm, and am none the wiser until I switch on the telly.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 6, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I seem to be very lucky with all of this allegedly biblical weather we're having. Only been soaked once in the past month and not experienced any strong winds. I seem to be inside whenever there is a storm, and am none the wiser until I switch on the telly.


No avoiding it tonight.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 6, 2014)

Bit loaded up on the Pashley this morning, fortunately the wind was just about going my way (and not too strong).  Home ride will be unladen, thankfully.







(I'll be cruising the capital's streets on this over the next few days, give me a wave).


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2014)

Crispy said:


> No avoiding it tonight.


At 6?  normally I leave around 4
ETA: my weather app says it will just be cloudy with little wind


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 6, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> At 6?  normally I leave around 4
> ETA: my weather app says it will just be cloudy with little wind


http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2643743
The BBC think its going to be shititng it down


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't mind the rain, it's the wind that I don't like


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 6, 2014)

the roads were hellish in last nights rush hour round central london. Total gridlock. Horrible. I stopped off half way home at the gym and stayed til the rush hour had died down. Thankfully, today's my day off.


----------



## Ponyutd (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## T & P (Feb 6, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> i enjoyed zooming past the crowds of miserable people waiting at bus stops today.


 You should've shouted 'bus wankers!' at them to compound their misery


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2014)

Wet as an otter's pocket, but the roads were no busier than normal and I only saw a couple of cyclists on my journey. I love my commute. It's immune to all the usual transport woes. Sometimes I have to slow down a bit if there's a queue for the ferry, but traffic levels rarely vary.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Feb 7, 2014)

Apparently during the tube strike there were proper routemasters and also RT's out helping with the loads


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 7, 2014)

i can't wait for winter to be over. This weather is so miserable


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Feb 7, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> i can't wait for winter to be over. This weather is so miserable




Join the club as I think you will find that you are not the only one with that view


----------



## girasol (Feb 7, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I seem to be very lucky with all of this allegedly biblical weather we're having. Only been soaked once in the past month and not experienced any strong winds. I seem to be inside whenever there is a storm, and am none the wiser until I switch on the telly.



Got soaked once and the wind has been annoying, but I remember last year being much much colder and no less windier.  I don't mind the rain either (_no such thing as bad weather just wrong clothes, _as they say) but yeah, wind makes it very hard.

Especially as I've been getting it on the way home, which is uphill


----------



## Onket (Feb 7, 2014)

It's not really got cold yet, has it? I've been pretty lucky and not got soaked yet either. I only cycle twice a week these days due to working remotely, which is a shame from a cycling point of view, but I'd not swap it!

Found out the other day that my brother,  the nutter, has fallen out with the train company so now cycles 2 hours each way every day!


----------



## girasol (Feb 7, 2014)

I only cycle twice a week too Onket, to me that's enough   Gives me time to do other types of exercise.  But yeah, it's not been cold, I only remember one icy week, the one I fell off my bike, on the very rare occasion I was taking my laptop to work


----------



## a_chap (Feb 7, 2014)

Onket said:


> It's not really got cold yet, has it?



Comparing the rides I'm doing this year with last year the temperatures have been remarkably mild. But the rainfall has been remarkably rainy and fally 

Although I usually get lucky on the daily commute when it comes to rain I've had to break out the rain cape again this week. It amazes me why more people don't wear rain capes on bikes. They are fantastically good at keeping you dry and sweat-free.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2014)

a_chap said:


> Comparing the rides I'm doing this year with last year the temperatures have been remarkably mild. But the rainfall has been remarkably rainy and fally
> 
> Although I usually get lucky on the daily commute when it comes to rain I've had to break out the rain cape again this week. It amazes me why more people don't wear rain capes on bikes. They are fantastically good at keeping you dry and sweat-free.


I'm intrigued. How can you keep sweat free on a bike? I always need a shower after a ride


----------



## a_chap (Feb 7, 2014)

I sweat a lot. I really do. (sorry weepiper I know this destroys your view of me as a sex object  )

When I wear a waterproof cycling jacket it's "boil in the bag" syndrome for me. I get just as wet from sweating as I would have done from rain. But riding with a cycling cape allows unrestricted airflow around me. It's almost like riding on a dry day.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2014)

I wear a waterproof jacket and end up soaked all over in sweat, but i still think I would prefer the sweaty option


----------



## a_chap (Feb 7, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I wear a waterproof jacket and end up soaked all over in sweat, but i still think I would prefer the sweaty option



Why?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2014)

a_chap said:


> Why?


I prefer to leave the house five minutes after I get up and perform my ablutions once I get to work.
I find it really difficult to get up any earlier.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 7, 2014)

I am probably misunderstanding you but why would you prefer to be sweaty (and have to perform ablutions at work) instead of not being sweaty in the first place?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2014)

a_chap said:


> I am probably misunderstanding you but why would you prefer to be sweaty (and have to perform ablutions at work) instead of not being sweaty in the first place?


It's just a routine I am used to.
If I didn't get sweaty on the way to work, it wouldn't feel like I had got enough exercise and that would also mean bathing _before_ leaving the house, which is far too much bother. I would still need to keep all of my work clothes at work anyway, as you can't carry them on a bike.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 7, 2014)

Mankind has no future with that attitude. We're all doomed.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2014)

Most of us don't manage to fit in a 100 mile ride before Sunday breakfast. 

I feel sure I can't be unique in not needing more than a clean tee shirt when I arrive at work and have stopped pouring. Having realised that, I now wait till at least Wednesday before having a strip wash.
My strip washes at work only take about 3 minutes in any case.


----------



## Onket (Feb 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I prefer to leave the house five minutes after I get up and perform my ablutions once I get to work.
> I find it really difficult to get up any earlier.


I am the same.

I feel like I need a shower after the commute, wether I have one before, or not.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Most of us don't manage to fit in a 100 mile ride before Sunday breakfast.
> 
> I feel sure I can't be unique in not needing more than a clean tee shirt when I arrive at work and have stopped pouring. Having realised that, I now wait till at least Wednesday before having a strip wash.
> My strip washes at work only take about 3 minutes in any case.


It's just you. At least, I sincerely hope it is just you.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2014)

It's apparently true of many Asians.
Perhaps one day I'll find out if I have that particular genetic mutation.
It's just as well really as I sweat very freely.

I really have no handle on how smelly most people get after cycling a few miles.
Until recently I assumed everyone else was washing far too much.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2014)

No, you're not washing enough. It's not good to have old sweat drying on your body and not be washed off. All that bacteria....
You should wash every day, but what's the point of telling you this as you have your own strange ideas and are beyond hope.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2014)

What will it do to me ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2014)

And are you seriously contending that many Asians don't wash? That's an astoundingly racist notion.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> And are you seriously contending that many Asians don't wash? That's an astoundingly racist notion.


No, but they don't need to use deodorant.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> What will it do to me ?


Smell, skin problems, social isolation 
I shouldn't need to point this out, it's glaringly obvious to most people. Which is why most people wash regularly


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> No, but they don't need to use deodorant.


What? Stop right there!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2014)

As I said, I don't smell.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> What? Stop right there!


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...ody-odour-gene-still-use-deodorant-study.html

East Asians (Chinese, Koreans, and Japanese) have fewer apocrine sweat glands compared to people of other descent, and the lack of these glands make East Asians less prone to body odor.[15][16] The reduction in body odor and sweating may be due to adaptation to colder climates by their ancient Northeast Asian ancestors.[17] The ABCC11 gene is known to determine axillary body odor, but also the type of earwax.[4][17][18][19] Most of the population secrete the wet-type earwax, however, East Asians are genetically predisposed for the allele that codes the dry-type earwax, associated with a reduction in axillary body odor.[17][19][4] The loss of a functional ABCC11 gene is caused by a 538G>A single-nucleotide polymorphism, resulting in a loss of body odor in people who are specifically homozygous for it.[20][19] The non-functional ABCC11 allele is predominant amongst East Asians (80–95%), but very low in other ancestral groups (0–3%).[4] It affects apocrine sweat glands by reducing secretion of odorous molecules and its precursors.[4] It is also associated with a strongly reduced/atrophic size of apocrine sweat glands and a decreased protein (such as ASOB2) concentration in axillary sweat.[4]

The lack of ABCC11 function results in a decrease of the odorant compounds 3M2H, HMHA, and 3M3SH via a strongly reduced secretion of the precursor amino-acid conjugates 3M2H–Gln, HMHA–Gln, and Cys–Gly–(S) 3M3SH.[URL='http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Body_odor#cite_note-martessbio-4'][4] It also results in a decrease of odoriferous steroids androstenone and androstenol, which may be via the reduced secretion of DHEAS and DHEA (also decreased; possibly bacterial substrates for odoriferous steroids).[4]

Research has indicated a strong association between people with axillary osmidrosis and the ABCC11-genotypes GG or GA at the SNP site (rs17822931) in comparison to the genotype AA.[19]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Body_odor
[/URL]


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2014)

Until recently I never understood why so many people raise "sweating" as a reason not to cycle or take exercise come to that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> As I said, I don't smell.


Bet you do


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2014)

I'll send you the tee shirt I've been wearing in my sick bed for the past 4 days ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm sure the vast majority of the human race don't use deodorant, but they still wash regularly


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> I'll send you the tee shirt I've been wearing in my sick bed for the past 4 days ...


No thanks


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2014)

Is destroying your natural bacterial flora / fauna such a good idea ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Is destroying your natural bacterial flora / fauna such a good idea ?


Yes it is as it produces BO and one gets zits and other nasty skin complaints if one doesn't wash.
Everyone learns this at school. Were you not paying attention? It's a basic thing you should know, like how brushing your teeth regularly helps prevent your teeth from decay.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2014)

As I said, I don't get BO.
Or zits, or anything else.
I of course pay close attention to the downstairs area on a daily basis, but one bath a week and a flannel wash midweek for the rest.
I'll use a  cold wet flannel on my face before work too. (no soap)


----------



## Onket (Feb 8, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> As I said, I don't get BO.
> 
> Or zits, or anything else.





http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/should-i-help-my-cyst-to-burst.279964/


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2014)

The only human not get BO. Okay.
And you're have in the past posted about having nasty cysts and stuff like that. I think they might be related to not washing dried sweat off your body. Worth considering?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't really ever get BO. But I'd always wash daily.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2014)

I have one cyst on my back - so one blocked pore out of millions.
Oh and two on the back of my head.
And one down below - the one area I clean every day.

I bet there's a high percentage of daily bathers with cysts.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2014)

Depending on the time of year, I usually find a stand up flannel wash refreshing by Wednesday or Thursday, but if I go without, I don't actually smell.
I habitually use deodorant after my Sunday bath and if I have a flannel wash.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2014)

ChrisFilter said:


> I don't really ever get BO. But I'd always wash daily.


I don't cos I wash every day.
But one sweaty night in bed wearing a t-shirt = stinky t-shirt


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 8, 2014)

I can go a few days before getting BO, as tested in festival situations and the like.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2014)

I feel an experiment coming on.
I may forgo the deodorant after my weekly bath tomorrow.

I don't remember my parents strip-washing in between weekend baths.

A shame I'm estranged from them or I could ask my whole family how often they bathe.


----------



## T & P (Feb 8, 2014)

This thread has certainly taken an interesting turn...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2014)

I blame it on Americans - and modern plumbing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2014)

I haven't actually cycled since Tuesday.
My first experience of sciatica - really rather scary how long it's taking to recover from it.

Perhaps it was on its way anyway - always been crampy in my right leg.

Falling off last week probably didn't help, but it was a bit of gardening last Sunday that clinched it - slight strain to the lower right back and by the second day at work I was using a trolley as a zimmer frame.
I couldn't even bear to sit down for a couple of days.

Ironically I could probably cycle a few miles even though I'm in agony just getting upstairs and back.


----------



## stavros (Feb 8, 2014)

Another longish one this morning at 21 miles,  ridden again with very variable ease, depending on the direction I was traveling to the very strong wind. The only minor low point was having to stop when a car pulling into a road I was coming out of didn't signal, making me think they'd continue along. 

More of the same tomorrow I think.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 11, 2014)

Cold wind for me this morning, and a bit knackered from the weekend still.  42 minutes suggests that the wind was against me, I've done under 32 in the summer on the same bike with a tailwind.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 11, 2014)

First tentative ride in on the bike after 7 days.
Getting my leg over the saddle was a bit painful, but cycling was OK.
The walk from the bike shed to the office was rather unpleasant, but staying at home was worse as I at least have a trolley to use as a zimmer frame while at work.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 11, 2014)

What a difference a week off the bike makes.

Sunrise 7.32, sunset 17.18.


----------



## jusali (Feb 11, 2014)

Had some prick up my arse this morning screaming "Some of us are trying to get to work#!!!!" out of his car window? WTF?
Now this was a back road through housing, 20mph speedlimit, limited overtaking space.
It was raining, shit fucking stair rod rain, I got angry but thought "be the bigger man", pull in, car roars past.
Next junction I get to lights, they are red, shouty man is in queue, I take myself at head of queue, in cycle box.
Light goes green, I set off, shouty man 3 cars behind, overtakes at speed then tries to cut me up?
Life's hard enough without cunts like this


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2014)

That sort of behaviour now only steels my resolve to not give cunts like that an inch


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 11, 2014)

On my quiet commutes they're usually just incompetent idiots.
I had someone tailgate me down a hill this morning at 22MPH - but they responded to my "back off" gesture.
But it was about 11.45 so safely away from rush hour madness.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2014)

I've tried doing a back off gesture before but cocked it up as I was worried for my safety. How do you do it?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 11, 2014)

It is rather challenging when you're going down a hill on a difficult camber on wet roads ... just a flat hand pushing backwards...

I have plans to fit a brake light.....

My shout is usually loud enough.


----------



## jusali (Feb 11, 2014)

A coupla years ago it would have meant removal of wing mirror with d lock. Nowadays meh!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2014)

I shouted at a motorist today and I was on foot, at a pedestrian traffic island. It was just a natural reaction tothem  beeping the horn at the car in front for NOT encroaching upon the yellow box that's supposed to keep busy junctions clear. She heard me to my surprise, but pointed in front of her, like she didn't understand why I was shouting. 
Aren't you only supposed to sound your horn to prevent an immediate accident anyway?


----------



## Onket (Feb 11, 2014)

I shout at motorists all the time. Mainly those turning left without indicating, onto Acre Lane outside Lambeth Town Hall.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2014)

What is it with non-indicators these days? Has it got worse? People seem to think that if they are in the correct lane, then they don't need to indicate.


----------



## Onket (Feb 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> What is it with non-indicators these days? Has it got worse? People seem to think that if they are in the correct lane, then they don't need to indicate.


Scum.

Subhuman scum.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> What is it with non-indicators these days? Has it got worse? People seem to think that if they are in the correct lane, then they don't need to indicate.


I have one crossroads on my commute where practically no one indicates right.
Depending on the foulness of my mood, in the morning, I will get in their way and block them. 



Onket said:


> Scum.
> 
> Subhuman scum.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Aren't you only supposed to sound your horn to prevent an immediate accident anyway?


That's what I usually use mine for - though occasionally it's amusing to fire it back at them - as it's usually louder - and certainly will be when I fit the second one - perhaps I'll fit it behind me


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 11, 2014)

Not only no indication, but a crazy number of cars with duff lighting.
Surely it should be *more *reliable these days ?

Or perhaps it's because fewer people can do even basic maintenance these days - while ironically permanently glued to mobile phones containing enough technology to have shortened the last war by a year or two.


----------



## Onket (Feb 11, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Or perhaps it's because fewer people can do even basic maintenance these days


It's all sealed units these days, isn't it?


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> What is it with non-indicators these days? Has it got worse? People seem to think that if they are in the correct lane, then they don't need to indicate.


 
They don't actually fit them to white Audis, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2014)

Just read this:
http://www.thesocialbusiness.co.uk/blog/2014/02/10/bike-leeds-cyclist/
I know what he means about labels.
If we all treated each other like human beings, rather than adversaries, things would be better.
We get forced into it though, by entrenched attitudes, reinforced by experience, and an astounding ability to compartmentalise. When I'm getting cut up by someone, who if challenged, will scream at me for not paying road tax, it's easy to lose sight of this. Both of us have been pushed into this position though. Silly humans..


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 11, 2014)

On the way home I was in close proximity to only a handful of cars. 
But I was tailgated by an Audi and cut up by two BMWs.

 

But I wish I'd had a camera running the day my bike broke and I picked myself up off the road concussed, and an Audi driver insisted I put the remains of my bike in her boot and drove me to work...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2014)

See, an Audi driver is just someone who drives an Audi


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> See, an Audi driver is just someone who drives an Audi



It's just a shame that a huge proportion of them act like thugs around cyclists so that I actually notice when one of them is driving at a sensible speed / distance. When they show actual consideration to me I tend to be actually gobsmacked.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2014)

See above


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 12, 2014)

The wind gave me a welcome shove up the hill on the way in this morning. 

And somehow hardly any of the gusts slowed me down much on the way home. 
The motoring public, however, were cutting me up left right and centre in their panic to get home before they were hit by a hurricane.

It would have been a perfectly pleasant ride were it not for the rest of humanity.
I wasn't sorry for a bit of a headwind on the railway path as it meant I got my exercise at a lower speed.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 12, 2014)

Shitting christ, it's windy out there.  Wisely I got my hire car for tomorrow's site visit delivered to the office tonight, off with the front wheel and in the back she goes.  Really glad not to be riding into that!  They've closed a road in the middle of Leeds due to high winds (where a lorry blew over a couple of years ago and squashed a pedestrian).

Of course, if it was blowing the other direction I'd be out there chasing Strava segments


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 12, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Of course, if it was blowing the other direction I'd be out there chasing Strava segments


Wind speed and other conditions are sadly lacking on Strava. 

Some of the runs must surely be done with electrical or petrol assistance - or people are simply hacking their GPS data.

I forget whether Strava has ones age and weight like Runkeeper does...


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 12, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Wind speed and other conditions are sadly lacking on Strava.
> 
> Some of the runs must surely be done with electrical or petrol assistance - or people are simply hacking their GPS data.
> 
> I forget whether Strava has ones age and weight like Runkeeper does...


 
Strava has age and weight (mine's crept up about 4kg after taking most of January off). 

I know of a guy in the office here who used it on an electric bike (innocently just wanting to track their route) and got a load of KOMs without knowing.  Also spotted a few local ones where people have obviously left the GPS running in the car, they usually get deleted.

(yeah, I know, Strava thread is over there >> >> )


----------



## Onket (Feb 13, 2014)

Horrible. I feel pretty lucky to have got away with it so far, but today was grim. Rain, standing surface water and wind.

Sat now, sodden, on the train. Should be at work in just over 2 hours unless it's delayed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 13, 2014)

I set off this morning and immediately discovered a puncture. I hit a kerb the wrong way on my home journey last night. 
Phew, though! 
Just waiting at the station now and a vicious wind has picked up. Glad to be on the train.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 13, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Some of the runs must surely be done with electrical or petrol assistance - or people are simply hacking their GPS data.



Most serious KoM/CR contenders have HRM and power meter output on their Strava feeds so it's quite easy to weed out the cheaters.

_Not normal._ As Lance was fond of saying.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 13, 2014)

Bits of bloody snow here and there.
I saw a poor sod go flying.
He turned left up a sloping hairpin hidden by a hedge - presumably does this every day to try and preserve momentum ...`

So I was a bit nervous when an idiot in a BMW tailgated me down a hill ...

The second Youtube candidate was a cyclist who overtook me dangerously on a slope with random slippery organic material - headed off in the direction of where I work.
So that makes three including the pavement cyclist who addressed me by name who work where I do.


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 13, 2014)

Due to flooding and road closures my ride home is three times longer than it usually is!

I could of course wear wellies and cycle through flood water but regularly submerging hubs and the bottom bracket can't be good for the bike.  You also get unexpected items and missing drain covers so I'll take the long route.

The floods make going to the pub problematic as well - things really are getting desperate!


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 13, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> I feel an experiment coming on.
> I may forgo the deodorant after my weekly bath tomorrow.
> 
> I don't remember my parents strip-washing in between weekend baths.
> ...



Should really keep quiet - however you may be able to benefit from the results of a similar experiment of mine.   I got into the habit of doing daily sport in the afternoon and showering afterwards.  I experimented with no deodorant as I assumed that I wouldn't smell come the evening.  A friend let me know that my assumption was incorrect.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 13, 2014)

fredfelt said:


> I could of course wear wellies and cycle through flood water but regularly submerging hubs and the bottom bracket can't be good for the bike.  You also get unexpected items and missing drain covers so I'll take the long route.


I nearly hit a submerged TV, whilst cycling through a flooded underpass


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 13, 2014)

fredfelt said:


> I got into the habit of doing daily sport in the afternoon and showering afterwards.  I experimented with no deodorant as I assumed that I wouldn't smell come the evening.  A friend let me know that my assumption was incorrect.



(((((naturally smelly people )))))


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 13, 2014)

Don't you mean )))))naturally smelly people(((((
(ie ALL PEOPLE)


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes, I suppose I would indeed be even less than usually desirous of random physical contact with people if they were smelly.


----------



## plurker (Feb 13, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Some of the runs must surely be done with electrical or petrol assistance - or people are simply hacking their GPS data.



Sometimes the GPS on phones goes awry, especially in built-up areas.  I'm KOM on one section where I rocketed from  a red light up to over 40mph in 200 metres - uphill on Blackfriras Bridge.  Eventually, after basking in glory for a few weeks, I did the decent thing and am no longer KOM for that section...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 13, 2014)

An arsehole of a driver almost took me out on the way home.
I was doing about 15MPH on a blind bend, positioned for a right turn and he gets into Must. Get. In. Front. mode just before a road junction with a driver clearly exiting his drive - headlights blaring.

When I questioned the driver's possible intoxication / legal position with regards driving, the driver behind said it was the fault of the driver pulling out onto the road.


----------



## girasol (Feb 13, 2014)

Definitely no cycling tomorrow, crazy weather is back. Today was very pleasant in the morning, it always is.  It's downhill and often tailwind.

Way back is always more challenging, headwind was good if you wanted a good workout, which I really didn't, feel like I have a mild cold...


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 14, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> An arsehole of a driver almost took me out on the way home.
> I was doing about 15MPH on a blind bend, positioned for a right turn and he gets into Must. Get. In. Front. mode just before a road junction with a driver clearly exiting his drive - headlights blaring.
> 
> When I questioned the driver's possible intoxication / legal position with regards driving, the driver behind said it was the fault of the driver pulling out onto the road.



Personal plates innit. Always a fairly good indicator that someone might feel a bit more entitled than your average driver and do something nobbish. I take special care around them.


----------



## stavros (Feb 16, 2014)

It ended up being slightly further than planned, as I had to turn back when I encountered flooded roads, but a good quality 24 miles was had.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 16, 2014)

Horrible crunching noise behind me just after I set off for Kings Cross from the girlfriend's flat. There are now several pieces of my rear deraillieur mech scattered across City Road.

After ten minutes I managed to free my tangled chain from the gap between the largest cog and the wheel, loop it out of the way on the pannier rack and push my crippled bike at speed up to the top of Pentonville Rd, then coast down to KX with the back wheel rubbing against the frame (since the force pulled it out of alignment). Made my train with three minutes to spare, thankfully the DVT was at the town end. Bust a spoke too. Poor bike.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Feb 16, 2014)

No wind today. Lords of Kobol it felt good.


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 17, 2014)

Nerdy London cycling sorts may find this GLC video from the 80's of interest


----------



## a_chap (Feb 17, 2014)

fredfelt said:


> Nerdy London cycling sorts may find this GLC video from the 80's of interest




Christ! Not a bike helmet in sight. I'll get onto the ASA straight away.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 17, 2014)

nasty RLJ at 16:12


----------



## a_chap (Feb 17, 2014)

After being away on holiday for a week I found it a bit damp, grey and windy today.

On the plus side I won't be needing lights until next winter


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 17, 2014)

Unless it's cloudy. 

Or you ride at night ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 17, 2014)

A couple of times today I worried my sciatica was starting to impinge on my cycling muscles, but I think my slowly maturing lurgy is having more of an influence.
A colleague of mine has just been out for two weeks with something or other...


----------



## a_chap (Feb 17, 2014)

a_chap said:


> After being away on holiday for a week I found it a bit damp, grey and windy today.
> 
> On the plus side I won't be needing lights until next winter



Ok, I meant no lights needed for commuting.

I shall deffinitely need lights for a few _leisure_ rides this year


----------



## plurker (Feb 17, 2014)

I am LOVING having USB-rechargable lights, they were new at Christmas.

Made by Lezyne, they're bright enough for people to see me (calm down gentlegreen ) but the fact I can charge them every couple of days (FOR FREE by doing it at work) is rocking my world right now


----------



## a_chap (Feb 17, 2014)

I have a Lezyne Micro rear light and can confirm it is deffinitely bright!

I didn't buy it however. I found it one night whilst walking the dogs on the Malvern Hills; it was on the ground blinking away. So I'm not 100% convinced by Lezyne's light bracket. Me, I use rubber bands to keep it attached.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 18, 2014)

That GG racism thing was  very much beneath you OU. Anyway though, you know how your hair has it's own oils in which it constantly washes itself - It does, and they keep your hair clean but they probably smell less like jlang-jlang than vomit. It's the same with general washing, I reckon - I bathe once daily in soap n water n that'll do me, no carcinogenic,lynx,chemical crap for me. I doubt I stink cox I change my undies twice a day and live in a warm dry house.

GG travels the same road but a bit more of an extreme version. I still doubt he stinks thouh.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 18, 2014)

Ironically, just as I decide to hugely cut down my post-cycling ablutions, I'm about to take delivery of a large package of shower gel and deodorant from the Body Shop. 

Hair isn't an issue for me.
I don't recall how often I used to wash it when I had a significant amount of it ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 18, 2014)

*Three *dodgy overtakes by cyclists this morning.

The first was the standard thug - the second was a clueless n00b who I hopefully put straight.
The third was a clearly very experienced cyclist - even had a very pleasant halogen "be seen" light, but still thought it OK to overtake someone without warning on a steep and bendy shared path.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2014)

How do you warn someone from behind?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> How do you warn someone from behind?



you're kidding, right ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2014)

No, I never warn anyone. I just overtake them widely.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> No, I never warn anyone. I just overtake them widely.



As do I, in the main - depends on my speed and their potential for wobbling / wandering etc... 

Sadly there are lots of cyclists near me who are happy to get up close and personal.
As I remarked to a dangerous idiot recently - if you're about to do something stupid, use your bell (not that he would have one.)

In practice I usually cough or shout "on your right".


----------



## Crispy (Feb 18, 2014)

I usually give a little whistle if I'm going to overtake in a tight space. Going over Southwark Bridge for example, the cycle path is just wide enough for overtaking, but only if a) there's no wind and b) both riders are paying attention to each other.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2014)

I don't have a bell as they're pointless. I shout if I need to. People pay more attention to a bellow than a weedy little ding ding


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> No, I never warn anyone. I just overtake them widely.


while shouting?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> while shouting?


No, I only shout if I think it I necessary - to avoid an accident. Like how motorists SHOULD use their horns


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 18, 2014)

My horn bracket snapped again this morning 
I will probably bodge it before I set off for home - I feel lost without it.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> No, I only shout if I think it I necessary - to avoid an accident. Like how motorists SHOULD use their horns


 
In Germany cyclists shout 'Achtung!' if youre mindlessly wandering along the cycle path, always cracks me up


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2014)

Belushi said:


> In Germany cyclists shout 'Achtung!' if youre mindlessly wandering along the cycle path, always cracks me up


In France, it's 'Attention!'


----------



## a_chap (Feb 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> How do you warn someone from behind?



Saying loudly "on your right" or "on your left" is a pretty handy way of letting someone know you're about to come past them.



Orang Utan said:


> I don't have a bell as they're pointless



Even a weedy bell (the "ping" variety) are surprisingly audible. A decent bell (like the standard bells on Pashleys) are Very Audible. And something like an Airzound is designed to be heard by drivers of loud vehicles listening to loud music.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> In France, it's 'Attention!'



I usually say "a gauche!". Which is probably wrong.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2014)

a_chap said:


> Saying loudly "on your right" or "on your left" is a pretty handy way of letting someone know you're about to come past them.
> 
> 
> 
> Even a weedy bell (the "ping" variety) are surprisingly audible. A decent bell (like the standard bells on Pashleys) are Very Audible. And something like an Airzound is designed to be heard by drivers of loud vehicles listening to loud music.


IME people just don't hear a ding a ling bell or they don't think it's ringing for them. They look up if you shout. I'm talking about pedestrians though. Don't think I ever rang a bell at another cyclist.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 18, 2014)

Bloody hell.
Lovely sunny ride home, no hassle with other road users - though I was somewhat annoyed by the elderly man who turned out of the hospital without looking to his right - but I know to expect that. A shame the horn wasn't working.
If it wasn't for the sciatica and the steadily advancing lurgy, it would have been tempting to make it 20 miles ..


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 18, 2014)

I liked the relative mildness and lack of wind this morning. Bit of a headwind on the way home but had the extra motivation of trying to catch a hybrid that cruised past me (lost them when I got caught by some lights). 

I'm having to commute on the heavy yellow fellow since my regular bike is a ruin, takes about 40mins for 8.5 miles across town with a couple of climbs. The increasing light is cheering me up a bit.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm managing to get out of the house earlier and avoiding a lot of trouble, but the mild weather is bringing out the numpties.
I had a pair of them too close to my tail this morning who I didn't like the look of.
The camera shows they definitely aren't vehicular cyclists - twice used the pavement and pedestrian crossings - but moderately fit young men who looked like they might have tried to undertake me at a couple of points.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 19, 2014)

Drafted (at a safe distance ) the X68 all the way from Brixton to Oval. Very nice


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 19, 2014)

managed to get caught in a massively heavy rain shower on the way home last night. Very annoying. Rain wasn't even forecast. 
This morning was lovely however. It's almost like spring. I'd like a little less wind though please.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 19, 2014)

I did a decent 160km in preparation for the Fleche Opperman next month. The last 40km were testing as it got to over 34 deg. C. I ate 4 scrambled eggs while sat in the hot tub and then lapsed into fitful sleep on the couch with twitching legs. I don't think Audax is remotely healthy as a leisure activity.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2014)

I would guess the fitness cost-benefit curve probably levels off not far above the average commute .. though you have to factor-in the other benefits ...
As I have just found, fitting-in other forms of exercise will do me a lot more good than simply cycling till it hurts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm managing to get out of the house earlier and avoiding a lot of trouble, but the mild weather is bringing out the numpties.
> I had a pair of them too close to my tail this morning who I didn't like the look of.
> The camera shows they definitely aren't vehicular cyclists - twice used the pavement and pedestrian crossings - but moderately fit young men who looked like they might have tried to undertake me at a couple of points.


I just had to google vehicular cycling and there's a massive wiki article on it!
It's just common sense to me!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2014)

Me too - but then I was a motorcyclist for 10 years, before switching to a bicycle at the relatively young age of 27.
It's quite controversial though - and tends to favour strong / confident cyclists.


----------



## plurker (Feb 19, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Drafted (at a safe distance ) the X68 all the way from Brixton to Oval. Very nice



I *heart* the X68 - it makes my week when I get one along from the Imperial War Museum...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2014)

Fucking car drivers piss me off so much.
Pretty well every one that encounters me from behind is right in my grill - or arse actually.
Even on a human level they're well inside my comfort zone - the half tonne of armour is a massive amplifier.
I bet they wouldn't try it on if we met on level ground - even if it's mostly bluff on my part - I'm so repulsed by the thought of getting any closer to such unthinking idiots. I can feel my brain cells curling up already.

If I ever make any effort at all to make a creative cycling video it will be on this topic.
I had some woman doing it this evening - even petulantly flicked on her headlights part way through the performance.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 20, 2014)

I cycled to work this afternoon, at about 2pm, and didn't need to wear gloves


----------



## a_chap (Feb 20, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I cycled to work this afternoon, at about 2pm, and didn't need to wear gloves



And it was the first day this year that I've not worn full-fingered gloves on the bike.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 20, 2014)

a_chap said:


> And it was the first day this year that I've not worn full-fingered gloves on the bike.



Where do you live? Norway?


----------



## a_chap (Feb 21, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Where do you live? Norway?



No. Worcester-under-Severn.


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm off to London today with my bike.  Not for a commute but to go to a frame builder to get measured up for a new bike.  They don't make bikes big enough for me, I'm over 6'7" so I have no choice but to get them made for me.  I brought my last bike 10 years ago and I've been saving up since for my dream bike ever since!  I'm thinking

Single speed, flip flop hub.  I believe it can secure the rear wheel by quick release so I'll investigate this so swapping is easy
Possibly Reynolds 853 tubing.  Steel frame for sure.
Drop handlebars.
Disk brake on front (less maintenance and I'm 100kg and I'd appreciate the extra control).
Mounts for rack and mud guards.
Sparking orange in colour.  Possibly an orange capped Chris King head seat for maximum bling

I'm tempted to have a hub gear, or even kick back gear.  I'm not sure if any design compromises need to be made to get it ready for a Rholoff hub but rather than single speed I may make this a hub gear road bike, or make it ready so I can convert at a later stage.

My excuse is that my touring bike gets used all year around and the gears grind down very quickly so I want single speed or hub gear.  If I get a hub gear my current bike gets converted into a single speed.

If anyone has any suggestions I'd love to hear them before I leave the house!

In a couple of months I look forward to posting a picture of it in the bike porn thread!


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 21, 2014)

Was just lovely this morning with the sun out, even the flooded fields around me looked serene and tranquil, rather than out of place and angry. No one tried to kill me, great day to cycle in. Only slight downside was the fact the Polarbeat app decided not to start and showed me cycling for 0.01 miles, despite having the longest ride I've had in weeks.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 21, 2014)

fredfelt said:


> I'm off to London today with my bike.  Not for a commute but to go to a frame builder to get measured up for a new bike.  They don't make bikes big enough for me, I'm over 6'7" so I have no choice but to get them made for me.  I brought my last bike 10 years ago and I've been saving up since for my dream bike ever since!  I'm thinking
> 
> Single speed, flip flop hub.  I believe it can secure the rear wheel by quick release so I'll investigate this so swapping is easy
> Possibly Reynolds 853 tubing.  Steel frame for sure.
> ...



I'd advise against a quick release on a bike with horizontal dropouts as you're going to put a hell of a lot of torque through the rear end because of your size and it may well start to work loose and damage the dropouts. AFAIK the only thing you'd need to do to get it hub gear ready is make sure it has cable stops brazed on (hub gear and singlespeed both use horizontal dropouts)


----------



## Winot (Feb 21, 2014)

fredfelt said:


> I'm off to London today with my bike.  Not for a commute but to go to a frame builder to get measured up for a new bike.  They don't make bikes big enough for me, I'm over 6'7" so I have no choice but to get them made for me.  I brought my last bike 10 years ago and I've been saving up since for my dream bike ever since!  I'm thinking
> 
> Single speed, flip flop hub.  I believe it can secure the rear wheel by quick release so I'll investigate this so swapping is easy
> Possibly Reynolds 853 tubing.  Steel frame for sure.
> ...


 
Who are you using?

I'm *only* 6'4" but went for a Roberts custom-build 10 years' ago or so and love it.  I had it built when an old frame was written off and they transferred the bits over.  This included a Sachs rear hub and drum brake and the mistake I made was not having braze-ons for V-brakes included when the frame was built.  When the Sachs hub needed replacing I went for a Shimano Alfine (excellent) and V-brakes but needed to add the braze-ons and respray.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 21, 2014)

how much does this frame building business cost?


----------



## Winot (Feb 21, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> how much does this frame building business cost?


 
Roberts' prices here - in the £1200-£1400 range for frame only.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 21, 2014)

I thought it would be that much..
I will stay on this poorly fitting bike instead


----------



## weepiper (Feb 21, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I thought it would be that much..
> I will stay on this poorly fitting bike instead



Dave Yates is a wee bit cheaper, custom frames start about £900

http://www.daveyatescycles.co.uk/custom_bike_frames-Racing_Frames-25.php


----------



## Winot (Feb 21, 2014)

It is a lot of money.  It is a great product though, particularly if you ride a lot (I commute 5 days a week year round) and are not of average size.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't know if my bike fits me.
I ride up to 50 miles or so in a day on my mountain bike and allow my feet to fall where they will on the pedals.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 21, 2014)

I should get one made really. I am a similar size to fredfelt 
My current bike (which is really nice) only cost £150
And the one before that was free.
So its a big step up.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 21, 2014)

wind 
Everything else


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 21, 2014)

weepiper said:


> I'd advise against a quick release on a bike with horizontal dropouts as you're going to put a hell of a lot of torque through the rear end because of your size and it ms way well start to work loose and damage the dropouts. AFAIK the only thing you'd need to do to get it hub gear ready is make sure it has cable stops brazed on (hub gear and singlespeed both use horizontal dropouts)



A steel QR (old XT?) with chain tugs will be fine for SS or IGH unless he's Marcel Kittel. Another option would be to have normal dropouts and an eccentric BB shell.

This bike has an ingenious way of fitting a Rohloff IGH without horizontal dropouts.

http://cyclemonkeylab.blogspot.com.au/2013/12/rohloff-equipped-soulcraft-road-bike.html

I'm not sure how long those axle plates would last if you were in the UK rather than California though. Also that shifter is bullshit, they should have used the Gilles shifter that can be assembled on the top of the bars.

Bear in mind you need different cable braze ons depending on whether you go for Shimano or Rohloff hubs so decide what hub you'll probably get before you start. You can get a Di2 Alfine now that only needs a small electrical connection and no conventional cable stops so that could be an option.


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 22, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I should get one made really. I am a similar size to fredfelt
> My current bike (which is really nice) only cost £150
> And the one before that was free.
> So its a big step up.



The frame / bike builder is a chap called Ryan who runs a company called Oak Cycles in East London.  He knows his stuff and it was a pleasure to chat bikes, and for him to guide me towards my perfect bike.  Frame and forks £950 but the finish is extra.  He's got a long waiting list.  For the fitting he took various measurements, plugged them into a computer, got me to sit on my current bike on a turbo-trainer and also sat me on a stationary / fitting bike to try out different things and take pictures.

On longer rides I would imagine your off the shelf bike would quickly become uncomfortable.  I've got a pub bike which is, I think, 25" - this is as big as you can buy them.  I've got a long seat post and it does the job - but much more than 10 miles and it gets uncomfortable.

If you can get the cash together you'll never look back after getting a properly fitted bike.  Ryan is very tall so he's in a very good position to advise on geometry of a big bike.  Ryan mentioned that, typically, the geometry of off the shelf bikes for people over around 6'2" breaks down as they are higher, but not necessary longer.

In the end I opted for a comfy tourer with hub gears, rather than a nippy town bike.  It should be ready in May sometime!


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 22, 2014)

Not a commute but just did my biggest ride of the year so far, 68 miles. Mate wants me to do Mcr to Blackpool in July, by the time it comes round I'll be ready to ride home afterwards too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 22, 2014)

No ride for me.
Slightly lurgified and still feeling the effects of the sciatica - so having a rest from long rides.
(In any case, getting stranded even 10 miles from home would be a disaster as I can barely manage 100 yards of walking without serious pain.)

Tomorrow I will probably cycle 200 yards to Aldi for some supplies I haven't been able to get for three weeks.

A shame because it's been quite a nice day.


----------



## stavros (Feb 22, 2014)

A good 17 miler this morning, made better by the fact that I seemed catch a vast majority of green lights and so didn't break my rhythm.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 23, 2014)

Bobbibg along nicely til I realisised _I'd lost my fucking back light._ Bastard. It was new as well - I never leave lights and such attached, so it's not been pinched & I can't see it just having bounced off which means _I've_ lost it. Proper dick. And I've got to ride to mothers in a bit.....When it's dark. Fucking idiot.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2014)

Loop of string.

On everything.

First thing I do when I get a new device.


----------



## stavros (Feb 23, 2014)

I've just worked out my average speed this morning at just under 17mph, which I'm very impressed by because two factors went against me. Firstly, a very strong headwind for a lot of the ride, and secondly an access only stretch of countryside road covered in mud and animal shit which I eased up on. I must've really put my foot down once I got back on proper roads with the wind mostly behind me.


----------



## T & P (Feb 23, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't have a bell as they're pointless. I shout if I need to. People pay more attention to a bellow than a weedy little ding ding


Unless you're in Japan


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 24, 2014)

School term resumes.
Wet roads ...
Lots of impatient dangerous arseholes about.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 24, 2014)

shorts, tshirt and no gloves. 
Fuck you winter!


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 24, 2014)

so  lovely today.


----------



## plurker (Feb 24, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> shorts, tshirt and no gloves.
> Fuck you winter!


This, though with 'fingerless' instead of 'no' preceding the gloves....

Left home with 2-teeshirts layered, and performed perfect 'removing outer layer on Bedford Lane between Acre Lane and Clapham North' manoeuvre safely. 
Back to term-time traffic levels though; shame but can't let anything get in the way of the joy of spring (there, I said it!) riding...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 24, 2014)

Temperatures are set to dip over the next few days...

It will be another month before I start de-layering.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 25, 2014)

I was belting along the Lea Valley towpath in only a long-sleeved T-shirt yesterday. Glorious weather.  Pissed it down for my short ride up to Kings Cross later in the day though, but still nice to get a little taste of what it can be like.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 25, 2014)

Arsehole cyclist nearly had me off this morning - doubtless chasing a Strava segment on the railway path - overtakes me at one of the worst places and far too close to me - just as I was totally *predictably *moving to  pass a pedestrian walking towards me on my side of the path.

In terms of actually endangering my old bones, other cyclists are definitely in the ascendancy.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 25, 2014)

My experience in London this weekend was that mopeds seemed the worst hazard, particularly those with a clipboard on the front that seems to gain more of their attention than other road users. Cutting in close in ASL boxes, swinging out across you in bus lanes (surely they're not allowed in these?) and generally being hard to predict.  Didn't help that some of the roads around Shoreditch/the City don't seem to have made any consideration to provide space for cyclists, or room for people to safely pass them.  There's barely enough room for cars and buses.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Feb 25, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> My experience in London this weekend was that mopeds seemed the worst hazard, particularly those with a clipboard on the front that seems to gain more of their attention than other road users. Cutting in close in ASL boxes, swinging out across you in bus lanes (surely they're not allowed in these?) and generally being hard to predict.  Didn't help that some of the roads around Shoreditch/the City don't seem to have made any consideration to provide space for cyclists, or room for people to safely pass them.  There's barely enough room for cars and buses.



You will meet the clipboard mpoed riders in two or three years time when they have mutated into a worse form for the clipboard moped riders are usually trainee black cab drivers doing the knowledge


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 25, 2014)

SikhWarrioR said:


> You will meet the clipboard mpoed riders in two or three years time when they have mutated into a worse form for the clipboard moped riders are usually trainee black cab drivers doing the knowledge


Maybe, after being taxi drivers - they turn to their final form of the post office van drivers. The most cuntish of all drivers on the road.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 26, 2014)

It's kind of like different stages of Pokemon, yes?


----------



## T & P (Feb 26, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> Maybe, after being taxi drivers - they turn to their final form of the post office van drivers. The most cuntish of all drivers on the road.


I think Audi drivers would have something to say about that...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 26, 2014)

It was much less agonising walking to the bike shed this evening, so fingers crossed my sciatic nerve has nearly got itself unstuck - not quite ready to dance all night, but that is what I probably need to do more of in the future to balance the cycling ... someone suggested a "tens" device .. perhaps I need to go the whole way and find a second-hand slendertone to zap my piriformis-sciatic interface ...

A scary side-effect of my researching into the randomness of this particular muscle-nerve arrangement was encountering the perverseness of the "recurrent laryngeal nerve" which has served us less and less well as we have evolved from fishes.



Spoiler








Sometimes a bit of intelligent (re-)design wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## Onket (Feb 27, 2014)

Grim.

I need a new waterproof jacket- I've got wet arms. 

Put carrier bags over both trainers though, so feet/trainers are dry.


----------



## Winot (Feb 27, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> swinging out across you in bus lanes (surely they're not allowed in these?)


 
Yes they are, unfortunately.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Feb 27, 2014)

T & P said:


> I think Audi drivers would have something to say about that...



You have not met too many Volvo drivers then I have on both motorcycles and bicycles to be greated by those immortal words "Sorry mate I didnt see you"


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 27, 2014)

Volvos were the Audis of the late 70s / Early 80s.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 27, 2014)

Fingers crossed the snow doesn't come to anything down here or I'll be stuffed tomorrow for getting to work.
I can't walk more than 100 yards at a stretch. And I can't face two buses each way.

I can feel the improvement over the past 4 weeks, but the last bit is taking too long - and lots of nagging aches and having to rest...


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 27, 2014)

sounds like you're in a pretty bad way. 
what have the doctors suggested? have they given you any thing to take?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 27, 2014)

I haven't bothered them. I'm probably getting the balance of exercise right - cycling seems to be hardly affected, and I'm staying active at work - though I have to lean on a trolley and pace myself - and I shifted half a pallet of printing paper the other day.
The docs can give me stronger codeine,valium, MAOI antidepressants ...
Not a route I want to go down.
At the moment I'm trying to deconstruct whether the pain is muscular or minor nerve damage ... there certainly is a nerve component because I feel pain all the way down my leg ..


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 27, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> I haven't bothered them. I'm probably getting the balance of exercise right - cycling seems to be hardly affected, and I'm staying active at work - though I have to lean on a trolley and pace myself - and I shifted half a pallet of printing paper the other day.
> The docs can give me stronger codeine,valium, MAOI antidepressants ...
> Not a route I want to go down.
> At the moment I'm trying to deconstruct whether the pain is muscular or minor nerve damage ... there certainly is a nerve component because I feel pain all the way down my leg ..


Its possible the cycling isn't helping, even though it doesn't feel like it. The sciatic nerve seems like it gets involved in the places that a saddle goes and and being hunched over might add to it all.

a big fat nerve seems important and like something worth getting checked out.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 28, 2014)

I take it easy on the bike - I have a fairly upright position on a comfortable leather saddle and have rested over the past 3 weekends rather than seeing if I can ride 20 miles.
It's half an hour twice a day when I'm pretty well pain-free - I get pain walking, standing for too long and quite often when sitting or lying in bed.
Most days I half expect to get on the bike and find it's finally caught up with me ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 28, 2014)

My walk from the bike shed just now was more stiff than painful - so I reckon I might be almost back to normal by Monday .


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 28, 2014)

GG - if you can afford it I recommend you see a physiotherapist - or try to get referred to an NHS one.  I saw one today and there was almost instant relief from what ever aliment I had.  It cost me £50 but its money I'm happy to spend. 

On other occasions I've been treated for nerve and muscular issues over a few sessions.  In the vast majority of cases you don't need to just accept muscular / nerve issues.  Nerve issues take longer to treat but if you ignore it the problem can bed in - you can treat the muscular cause but the nerve is stubborn in returning back to normal.


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 28, 2014)

Wet, by the way.  My commute was wet.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 28, 2014)

left my bike at home today because forecast said torrential rain. Can't see a thing out the office window but it bloody well better be raining torrentially or I'll be really pissed off I didn't cycle.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 28, 2014)

It certainly seems to be stopping over your side ..


----------



## a_chap (Mar 1, 2014)

No commute for me yesterday.

The company I work, as part of their support of MacMillan Cancer charity,  for has asked staff to do something for 24 hours. So I set off from their Worcester office and rode the 220 miles to their site in Great Yarmouth. I hope they won't feel short-changed because  I did it in 20 hours.

So I'm sat in a restaurant  "carbo loading" because tomorrow I have to ride back home again...


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 1, 2014)

a_chap said:


> No commute for me yesterday.
> 
> The company I work, as part of their support of MacMillan Cancer charity,  for has asked staff to do something for 24 hours. So I set off from their Worcester office and rode the 220 miles to their site in Great Yarmouth. I hope they won't feel short-changed because  I did it in 20 hours.
> 
> So I'm sat in a restaurant  "carbo loading" because tomorrow I have to ride back home again...



Have you ever considered doing one of those 24 hour events?

It's bonkers the miles that you travel on bike.  Much respect!


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 1, 2014)

Does anyone here commute on a Shopper bike?


----------



## a_chap (Mar 1, 2014)

Eh


fredfelt said:


> Have you ever considered doing one of those 24 hour events?
> 
> It's bonkers the miles that you travel on bike.  Much respect!



What 24 hour events do you mean?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 2, 2014)

It was a lovely day yesterday and my bike was well-tweaked, but I dared not go for an easy 20 miles in the sunshine. 
Total distance cycled was 300 yards to Aldi and back to stock up on wine and sprouts.

Touch wood I'm on the mend - just managed the 200 yards to the supermarket and back relatively painlessly - but I availed myself of a trolley even though it was only a few things I'd forgotten.
After 4 weeks, I'm mostly just left with a pain in the arse.

So I'll hopefully be ready for when the spring finally arrives.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 3, 2014)

Completed the return journey from Great Yarmouth to Worcester this morning at 5.30am. God it was grim. 

From Great Yarmouth to Bury St Edmonds (60 miles?) it was a constant headwind. A bit of respite from the wind on the leg to Cambridge but then it started raining first steady then torrential (with a strong side-wind) all the way to Northampton. Had to ride a flooded road for about 100 yards (9" deep according the the roadside gauge) and so got soaking wet feet. Then when the rain stopped and the sky cleared the temprature dropped like a stone. -1C by the time I got home.

Jesus I'm feeling a bit knackered today.



gentlegreen said:


> I'm mostly just left with a pain in the arse.



I know the feeling. Brookes saddles and I have never got on and the one on the Pashley is one's no different.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 3, 2014)

I meant *off *the bike.
Cycling is almost pain-free.
My Spa Nidd saddle is probably as comfortable as my Brooks now - and less like a hammock.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 3, 2014)

Anyway, keeping active has done the trick with my sciatica and I've been getting about over moderate distances unaided.
I can feel the effects of 4 weeks of limited mobility though - so some extra exercising is on the cards - including some specific work on this muscle I didn't know existed until recently.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 3, 2014)

430 miles in a weekend. I'm happy with that.

I may already have had one too many recuperating glasses of beer. Purely medicinal, of course.

Ok, Friday to Sunday isn't an actual weekend. Except maybe if you're an MP.


----------



## Onket (Mar 4, 2014)

Cold and frosty.


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 4, 2014)

I've been studying the latest in safety tips....

http://www.britishpathe.com/video/cycling-tips/query/cycling


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 4, 2014)

I was given some heated food pads to put inside my trainers. Put them in before cycling to work this morning & nothing happened - my feet just froze as usual. They've just started working NOW - 6 hours after I put them in! And i'm in a boiling hot office. Useless.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 4, 2014)

How do they work ?
chemicals ?


----------



## Onket (Mar 4, 2014)

ChrisD said:


> I've been studying the latest in safety tips....
> 
> http://www.britishpathe.com/video/cycling-tips/query/cycling





> Various shots of Evelyn demonstrating bad cycling habits - overtaking in the inside, swerving in front of traffic without signalling, clinging onto back of trucks to get free ride, not giving way at junctions and cycling without holding onto handlebars.



Some things haven't changed.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't know. I guess so. You're meant to shake the pads and 'massage' them when you open the pack and then they're meant to provide heat for 8 hours. They're not meant to START providing heat after 8 hours!


----------



## plurker (Mar 4, 2014)

My commute yesterday had an '_oooh sheeeit, a car pulled out right across me, best slam anchors on, oh fook they're not working. NOT AT ALL ARGH, feet-down-on-the-floor_' moment where I became more than a little worried for about 4 seconds.

Booked in for brake service but shop can't see it till Thurs so using the train till then.  The 0812 from Streatham - Luton is ridiculously busy - why more ppl don't ride bikes is beyond me.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 4, 2014)

You should learn to do your own brakes !


----------



## plurker (Mar 4, 2014)

I could, but I don't have the time this week. 
Got gigs mon/tue/weds, evening meeting on thurs - far easier to pay someone else to do it tbh.  See also; punctures.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 4, 2014)

The time to do your brakes is BEFORE they fail.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2014)

Back cycling this week after a week off due to a puncture I was too skint and lazy to fix. 
I love it. It's fun. 
But I did almost get taken out by a woman who tried to overtake me, but I wouldn't let her. I had a chance to talk to her about it calmly  but it would have meant following her into a courtyard and I didn't want to scare her


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 5, 2014)

Quite a chill this morning. Winter is coming. (In the Southern hemisphere.)

I've got a really annoying BB creak on my TCR Advanced 0. Unfortunately it's a press fit BB and I don't have the right tool to extract it so I have to wait for a Park BBT-90 to wend its way here from California. Refitting it with copious amounts of grease is bound to cure it...


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Mar 5, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> I don't know. I guess so. You're meant to shake the pads and 'massage' them when you open the pack and then they're meant to provide heat for 8 hours. They're not meant to START providing heat after 8 hours!


Make sure you start them in a warm environment, and give them time to get going before you expose them to the cold.   Otherwise if it's too cold outside, the chemicals may not react (until they warm up, in the office, as you've experienced)


----------



## plurker (Mar 6, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> The time to do your brakes is BEFORE they fail.



Lol.  Should I replace brake pads every day in case there are unforeseen issues forthcoming? Maybe the chain and tyres too? 
It was fixed while I was at work; the cost was less than I get paid in two hours - my weektime is far better spent working.

Back on the bike today, can't wait to ride home in this sunshine


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2014)

No, just replace them in good time.
Brakes don't *suddenly *fail - at least mine never have.
Personally I value my safety too much to ride around on a bike that isn't checked at least every 100 miles.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2014)

That's like once a week!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2014)

You can do it in under an hour.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 6, 2014)

I tend to do mine once a month (500miles) during the summer/spring/autumn.

but fiddling about cleaning and maintaining a filthy bike can fuck right off in winter. Its too cold and dark.


----------



## plurker (Mar 6, 2014)

I clean and check everything monthly - that's about 360 miles. I don't have an hour spare to do bike maintenance on a weekly basis. 
Disc brake pads can go easily within that time.


----------



## Onket (Mar 6, 2014)

I pretty much never do it. My back brake is fixed but I still have to move the front derailleur thing by kicking it.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 6, 2014)

Can we stop referring to cycling distances in 'miles'? It's not right. Rule #24.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 6, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> Can we stop referring to cycling distances in 'miles'? It's not right. Rule #24.


I do have my garmin thing set to KM. 

I think miles are the only old money term I still use. I guess because all the road signs are still in it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> You can do it in under an hour.


Fuck that - at the weekend? And if it involves getting your hands dirty, fugeddaboudit


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> Can we stop referring to cycling distances in 'miles'? It's not right. Rule #24.


What? No one thinks in KM!


----------



## plurker (Mar 6, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> What? No one thinks in KM!


bikewankers do 

(oh, and some forreners)


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 6, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> What? No one thinks in KM!


Its just us, Americans, liberians, and the Burmese that are still on the mile. 
(and some of those tiny island countries where no one really lives)


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Fuck that - at the weekend? And if it involves getting your hands dirty, fugeddaboudit


I do mine after breakfast on Saturday - around 10am.
It's therapeutic.
You just need to be reasonably well organised.
Have you replaced your brake blocks yet ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah, the shop did it


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> What? No one thinks in KM!


lots of people do. just not you.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2014)

I have half a mind to start getting used to KM as the next time I drive a car with any frequency will with any luck be in France. I've successfully weaned myself off Fahrenheit.
I need to stop using feet and inches too ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2014)

Not in the UK


----------



## a_chap (Mar 6, 2014)

Bike riding => {Miles / Km}

I was growed up in the UK and in bits of Africa so I'm fluent in both KMs and miles. Or at least I _thought_ I was...

On last weekend's ride I used two GPS units - one for the outbound leg and one for the return; but both units had the whole route programmed in for redundancy in case one went wrong. Careful? Moi?

Anyway, I always use kilometres in my GPS units but on the return leg I realised that my spare GPS was configured to display everything in miles. And it confused the hell out of me.

I kept trying to do mental calculations to work out how far the next city was or how far I had left to ride. As I was riding to raise money for MacMillan I was Tweeting my progess and the distances I reported were becoming more and more inaccurate. It was bad enough that I said the first leg was "Great Yarmouth to Bury St Edmunds which is 140km into a head wind" when it was only 56 miles (still into a head wind tho) 

As the ride progressed and I got wetter and colder and then tireder I gave up on mental conversions. In Stratford Upon Avon I just guessed the distance to Worcester as "about 200 miles" 

From now on I stick to cycling kilometres.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 7, 2014)

First ride on my new bike today. Amazing. So much better than my (now) winter bike. Every peddle felt more efficient, no aches and pains, no annoying clicking and clunking, smooth, positive gear changes. Hills felt very different. Love it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 7, 2014)

The best commute home - light and weather-wise - for months and months, unfortunately spoiled by some particularly dodgy road and path users.
I swear one of them is going to properly damage me one of these days.


----------



## plurker (Mar 7, 2014)

I get the impression, over many years of reading this thread, that you find something to moan about on every single ride 
If i had a ride on paths like that, as opposed to with buses, HGV and barclays ibikes i'd count my blessing every minute of the day.

Those tags are shit though, London wins


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 7, 2014)

I still ended up in casualty last year. Some mind-numbingly stupid idiots are getting on bikes these days - and I get the impression that a lot of them have never learned proper road-craft - even though they're in their 20s and older.
Or perhaps they just lack empathy - perhaps they behave in a similar fashion in other aspects of their lives....

I reckon I did quite well at 17 when I got straight onto a motorcycle - I passed two tests (MC and car) without a single lesson or ever needing to look at the highway code.
The safety stuff is hardly rocket science.
It's getting to the point where I'll need to fit mirrors - or more likely a Google Glass style arrangement.
And quite likely some insanely bright thing to fire at them.

The basic trouble is the car drivers have almost indestructible roll cages, and the young men who daily tailgate me on their bikes, presumably see broken bones as rites of passage.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 7, 2014)

This properly camp and effeminate young lad of about twelve camply shouted something at me as I passed him and the group of boys and girls he was with. I didn't hear what it was but, judging by the reaction of his mates it was absolutely hilarious. In my day a kid with a voice like that would have been afraid to open his mouth for fear of ridicule. And rather than walking home from school with a big group of friends, he'd have been running home (alone) in a more-often-than-not futile attempt to avoid a beating from Bully Beef and his cohorts. So, in some ways, things do seem to be improving.

Mind you, I had to stop and reduce him to tears with a bout of completely OTT vitriolic homophobic invective. Coz you don't cheek a _mister_ .





The second paragraph of this post didn't happen.



  And it was quite warm as well. Could've worn summer gloves today.


----------



## Onket (Mar 7, 2014)

You should have fucking let rip, Frances Lengel.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 7, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> The basic trouble is the car drivers have almost indestructible roll cages, and the young men who daily tailgate me on their bikes, presumably see broken bones as rites of passage.



Riding in tight groups is an important cycling skill. You should be encouraging the formation of grupettos on the cycling path.


----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 7, 2014)

First ride home without lights. Elated.   and dry.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 8, 2014)

toblerone3 said:


> First ride home without lights. Elated.   and dry.


I like that this is posted at 11.30pm


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 8, 2014)

Bloody hell.

I had to run an errand in the Speedwell area of Bristol this morning - funny how you get certain areas where cyclists are particularly hated. large numbers of builders' vans always make me nervous.
The main Speedwell road almost takes the crown. "Traffic calming" is totally lost on the Kingswooders as they belt through the council estates on their way to the M32 and the big stores thereabouts.
I was once overtaken along there *in my car* by a Corsa full of kids on the wrong side of a long traffic island right across a side road with shops - opposite a school.

Perhaps I should have had my camera running, but it's such low-hanging fruit.

Still, my new horn got a good workout.
It arrived with a bit missing and you can hear a slightly reedy quality.
Hopefully I'll get the second one hooked up shortly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2014)

What's roadcraft, GG? 
I guess it takes a while to learn how to ride a bike on city streets. I'm sure in my early days, I made all sorts of egregious transgressions that would have enraged you.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 8, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> Riding in tight groups is an important cycling skill. You should be encouraging the formation of grupettos on the cycling path.


Perhaps I could rope in the school children and dog walkers.


----------



## Onket (Mar 8, 2014)

'Other people'


----------



## a_chap (Mar 9, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Perhaps I could rope in the school children


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 9, 2014)

Bloody Urbanz ...


----------



## a_chap (Mar 9, 2014)

I didn't ride at all last week due to work commitments and missed it quite a bit. Looking forward to next week's commuting though - the weather forecast is encouraging for once.

The weather today is sublime so I've told the wife we're using the tandem to get to the pub for Sunday lunch. Just waiting for her to finish cleaning my car and sweeping the drive and we'll be off.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 9, 2014)

Good ride this morning. 130km in perfect conditions. Plus... one of our number attempted a Sagan style bunny hope over a kerb and demolished a rear Mavic Krsyium SLR wheel. RRP $1,100. How we LOL'ed. I also had a quick spin on a Wilier zero.7 with Dura-Ace Di2 and Fulcrum Racing Zero wheels. Sublime.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 9, 2014)

Refreshingly lovely ride on the tandem with the wife in spring sunshine. However when we got home I discovered she'd been cleaning her car earlier and not mine.

Don't worry, I'll beat her later


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 10, 2014)

Don't mess about with inadequate brakes unless you want to potter along at 10MPH.
My maintenance paid off big time this morning.
Unfortunately no camera footage.

I was doing 15 to 20MPH when I saw this young bloke drive out of the new estate near where I work - and never once looked in my direction - even though he'd had to pay attention to another cyclist coming from his left on the shared path - so I was half ready for what he did next.
The light was perfect and I had HIVIZ and several of my front lights on.

I should have stopped and taxed him for my tyre wear - though my braking was well-controlled.

Getting inside the heads of other road users is fundamental to safety, but that took me back to motorcycle days.

If I'd been riding in the gutter, I would probably be phoning my dentist about now.


----------



## Onket (Mar 10, 2014)

No, you'd be moaning on the internet.


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 10, 2014)

Not a commute, though did the Cape Argus cycle ride yesterday - It's the largest participation cycle event round(ish) Table Mountain. Some pretty epic climbs but the wind was truly shocking (especially on my new super light/super cross wind magnet wheels). A great day and the atmosphere was awesome - South Africa at it's best IMO.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 10, 2014)

No jacket today or gloves. What a treat!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 10, 2014)

Why no gloves ?


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 10, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Why no gloves ?



it was warm!!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 10, 2014)

Did you wear flipflops too ?


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 10, 2014)

don't be silly. Flipflops when cycling is just silly


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 10, 2014)

I feel totally exposed cycling without gloves.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 10, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> I feel totally exposed cycling without gloves.



so you wear gloves even in hot weather?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 10, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> so you wear gloves even in hot weather?


I have never in 27 years of cycling ridden further than the end of my street without gloves.
Aldi "winter" ones - which aren't actually warm enough for real cold.
Annoyingly the last couple of pairs I bought are of a different design - perhaps warmer, but stiff and less grippy.
I have nightmares about losing my contact with the handlebars - I now have competition-style grips that are screwed-on.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 10, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> so you wear gloves even in hot weather?


Fingerless ones yes. Two reasons: 1. Keep the handlebars free of ground-in sweat, and my palms free of ground-in dirt. 2. Preserve the skin of my palms if I fall off (has happened, and was very glad of their protection).


----------



## girasol (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah, same here.  My hand has been saved from major scrappage because of the gloves and I never get on my bike without them - fingerless in summer - you can get some really lightweight ones.


----------



## Onket (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't wear gloves when it's not cold, but am considering some fingerless ones this year.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 10, 2014)

I tried out wearing fingerless gloves for cycling for the first time last summer - I'm not going to go back to riding bare-handed.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 10, 2014)

Shirtsleeves, fingerless gloves and a cycling cap instead of a helmet today 

It almost felt like summer.


----------



## plurker (Mar 10, 2014)

Crispy said:


> 2. Preserve the skin of my palms if I fall off (has happened, and was very glad of their protection).



This. 
I used to not wear gloves, then had an off (thanks to buffoon driver of a 133)and slung my hand out - scraped the heel of my hand and ball of my thumb along the tarmac for a good couple of metres.
I wear fingerless ones with a padded palm when it's warm now.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 10, 2014)

Regardless of protection from falls, gloves are so much more comfortable.


----------



## plurker (Mar 11, 2014)

I left work at ten past nine last night, nice cool night and I knew I wanted to get home quickly after a long day, so pushed myself to put some effort in.

Think they must change phasing of traffic lights at 9pm too, as I made for a couple on green which I've never got through in 2 years of riding this route.

I was properly fast; I got my fastest time ever  
29 minutes for the 8.2 miles between Farringdon and Streatham (southern end).  

In your FACE, train companies


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2014)

LOL, not sure if it's the best excuse ever but it would have had me stumped:
http://www.sickchirpse.com/best-excuse-ever/


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 12, 2014)

toblerone3 said:


> First ride home without lights. Elated.   and dry.


 
I had my first ride home without lights a couple of months ago. Stupid rechargeables. Fortunately I can do about 90% of my journey off-road, and walking the rest isn't too big a ballache.  I even tried to figure out how to attach my phone to the handlebars so I could use the light on that as a token effort on the remaining road bits.

I've been working on site in the north-east for the past week, cruising up the A19 in a nice Seat Leon hire car every day.  It's been gorgeous out, felt really jealous of the riders I've seen out there.  Back in the office and in the saddle today and it was cold and murky as fuck out first thing.  The sun has burnt off the fog, so home journey should be nice.

I was also really pissed off that I couldn't find my cycling mits this morning, having carved a nice trench across two of my fingers with a kitchen knife last night I had them bandaged up tightly together making regular gloves a bit impractical. After 20 mins of increasingly frustrating searching I had to give up and ride in with regular gloves, one half-on, meaning the left side brake wasn't really useable - consequently a slow ride.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 12, 2014)

Lights definitely needed in Bristol this morning at 07.40 ...



A not unsurprising number of cyclists and a few drivers disagreed ...


----------



## a_chap (Mar 12, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Lights definitely needed in Bristol this morning at 07.40 ...



Yes, almost totally dark there GG.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 12, 2014)

That cyclist is coming up to the point where I was nearly wiped out the other day.
The camera is at roughly the viewpoint of the emerging driver.

... if he'd actually looked in my direction before pulling out to turn right.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 12, 2014)

First wet ride since October this morning! The bottom bracket of the TCR still creaks despite greasy reinstallation. I might machine some new cups out of 7075 Al to replace the plastic ones. The dia. tolerance according to Shimano is ±0.05mm so it's possible. Chance of destroying the CF frame while installing them ~ 50%.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 12, 2014)

Pressfit b/bs are shite.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 13, 2014)

weepiper said:


> Pressfit b/bs are shite.



The World Tour and Pro Conti teams use Loctite 641 or similar retaining compounds which is fine for them as they'll probably never have to try to get the bastards out. My other option is to try a Chris King BB as they come with Al cups.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 13, 2014)

Bloody hell.
That was a bit nerve-wracking in places.
And my fog lights gave out - I didn't discover that until I wanted to sound my horn at a cement mixer that pulled out on me on a roundabout. 

Luckily I'm still carrying my backup battery so the horn will be available on the way home - along with the fog lights if needed.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 13, 2014)

You have a horn?! Fuck me 

I'm bored of the turbo trainer. Going to get some decent 500+ lumen lights. I know it'll be light in a couple of weeks, but useful to be visible anyway and they'll do next winter. I can't commute as I live miles from work, so I can only ever start evening rides at 7:30pm.

I want an Exposure Strada, but £242.50 is too rich for my blood.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 13, 2014)

With a 12 volt battery, you too could have a horn.

Domestic 12 volt 6 watt triple LED lamp - £10
yoghurt cup and aero wrapper - free
12 volt NiMH battery - £24
charger £13
Lighting bracket £10

wire, switches free / optional

Alternatively there's the Philips Saferide at about £100 - or take a gamble on a cheap "10,00000000 Lumen" Chinese lamp.

I ride on unlit (but familiar) sections of rough road at my usual  speed - which admittedly is only 20MPH max.
I have terrible night vision and it has to be said a lot of my 6 watts gets reflected back off the road and makes things worse.


----------



## plurker (Mar 13, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> yoghurt cup and _aero wrapper_ - free


Nestlé are bastards; shame on you


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 13, 2014)

plurker said:


> Nestlé are bastards; shame on you


I didn't actually *buy *the Aero - it was the only metallised wrapper in the bin


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 13, 2014)

It was well foggy this morning in SE London. Couldn't see very far at all. Bit scary


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 13, 2014)

They're actually *warning *about tomorrow morning's fog.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 13, 2014)

I nearly got run over by a police car...  a traffic light switched to amber on my approach so I slowed down to stop like the responsible cyclist I am, but the police car swerved to miss me and sped through the red light.  No siren on or anything.....

Grrrr.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 13, 2014)

I managed to get home with my toilet cistern bungeed and gaffer taped to my rack.



But it made me even more of a magnet for the Lycra idiots than usual. 
Another couple of miles and on a path not being used by other people and I would have worn the first one out. On a good day I would have passed them.


----------



## Onket (Mar 13, 2014)

Should have gaffer taped it directly on to your back a la joustmaster.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 13, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> I managed to get home with my toilet cistern bungeed and gaffer taped to my rack.
> 
> View attachment 50123
> 
> ...


Its always a pleasure to see a photo of your bike 
The 4 switches are a new sight, to me. Are all of them wired up?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> Should have gaffer taped it directly on to your back a la joustmaster.


Or John McLane!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 13, 2014)

It's been my test rig for some time now - was supposed to have been replaced over a year ago, but I'm still anguishing over switch configurations.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 13, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Or John McLane!


I had to look that up.

Does he have a bike ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 13, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> I had to look that up.
> 
> Does he have a bike ?


No but he straps a gun to his back with gaffer tape to get put of a sticky situation


----------



## Onket (Mar 13, 2014)

Is that Die Hard,  Orang Utan?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> Is that Die Hard,  Orang Utan?


Yep!


----------



## Onket (Mar 13, 2014)

Memory still working!


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 13, 2014)

ChrisFilter said:


> I want an Exposure Strada, but £242.50 is too rich for my blood.



Exposure are worth the money in my experience, particularly if you're doing longer rides in the dark due their very good battery management.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 14, 2014)

Might look into it when it gets dark again in Autumn. For now I've plumped for a cheaper but still well reviewed one that's designed for roads and kicks out 600 lumen in full beam.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 14, 2014)

Camera crashed so I have no photos of this morning's even thicker pea soup. 

New £60 HD one on order, but will probably go on the front of the bike.
Perhaps after 6 months if it turns out to be as good as the reviews I'll buy a second one.

I wish I could wean myself off using cameras to be honest - it's so damn depressing.


----------



## plurker (Mar 14, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> Its always a pleasure to see a photo of your bike
> The 4 switches are a new sight, to me. Are all of them wired up?



With all the electronic wiring, multiple lights (dipped-beam, high-beam), a 12v battery wired up, and a need to carry such large items you might as well buy a small car, no gentlegreen ?

*ducks and runs*


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 14, 2014)

plurker said:


> With all the electronic wiring, multiple lights (dipped-beam, high-beam), a 12v battery wired up, and a need to carry such large items you might as well buy a small car, no gentlegreen ?
> 
> *ducks and runs*


I owned or part-owned 5 cars in the past - they're a huge pain in the arse to keep on the road just for the odd journey.
It's been 5 years since I last owned one and I'm hoping to put off even driving a car until I (hopefully) retire to France in another 6 or so.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 14, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> I wish I could wean myself off using cameras to be honest - it's so damn depressing.



Have any of the n00bs, ninjas, morons, cagers, lycra wearers and, er, cunts ever found themselves on your YouTube channel and left a comment?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 14, 2014)

Apart from one of the commercial drivers - oh and a driving school.

Of course not. In the main these are people who don't give a shit about their driving and cycling and the people they endanger - so they aren't going to be researching on the Interwebs.


----------



## Onket (Mar 14, 2014)

They aren't going to be searching on the internet for that kind of thing anyway, not because they 'don't give a shit about their driving and cycling'.

Do people who do 'give a shit about their driving' regularly search the internet for example of it? Of course not.


----------



## Onket (Mar 14, 2014)

That said, I reckon I'm  pretty good cyclist/road user. I might start regularly googling 'bearded cyclist in small town on south coast' to see if I get any compliments.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2014)

I got the fear approaching a roundabout today in the fog, and had to cross as a pedestrian. Worst fog I've ever been in


----------



## plurker (Mar 14, 2014)

Onket said:


> I might start regularly googling 'bearded cyclist in small town on south coast' to see if I get any compliments.



Must try harder.


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 14, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> I owned or part-owned 5 cars in the past - they're a huge pain in the arse to keep on the road just for the odd journey.
> It's been 5 years since I last owned one and I'm hoping to put off even driving a car until I (hopefully) retire to France in another 6 or so.



I'm already looking forward to your stories from the cycle paths of Normandy, or where ever you end up!


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 14, 2014)

Managed to arrange my work 'meetings' from a pub in Oxford this afternoon.

It's an absolutely beautiful day!  A real pleasure to cycle in and around Oxford.  The spring sunshine has brought out plenty of beautiful people - or it might just be that the sunshine means that people shine and show a bit of skin!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2014)

fredfelt said:


> I'm already looking forward to your stories from the cycle paths of Normandy, or where ever you end up!


Sacre Bleu! Une autre cavalier de Lumiere rouge!,


----------



## T & P (Mar 14, 2014)

fredfelt said:


> I'm already looking forward to your stories from the cycle paths of Normandy, or where ever you end up!


I'm sure his experiences of French drivers will be much more positive than British ones


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 14, 2014)

Hopefully they won't treat all cyclists like alien intruders.

I'm somewhat perturbed to discover that in the Quimper area, there are cycle facilities that are compulsory for cyclists to use - sounds suspiciously like Australia.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 14, 2014)

T & P said:


> I'm sure his experiences of French drivers will be much more positive than British ones



I've ridden the 1200km Paris-Brest-Paris ride three times and have also ridden from the UK to the Paris start and back again after the event. And I can say unequivocally that French drivers respect cyclists far, far more than UK drivers ever do.


----------



## T & P (Mar 14, 2014)

a_chap said:


> I've ridden the 1200km Paris-Brest-Paris ride three times and have also ridden from the UK to the Paris start and back again after the event. And I can say unequivocally that French drivers respect cyclists far, far more than UK drivers ever do.


 yeah, I guess I was (unfairly) drawing from the stereotype some here seem to adhere regarding French drivers.

Then again the French love cycling are will be far more used to seeing cyclists on their roads, so it shouldn't be surprising...


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2014)

a_chap said:


> I've ridden the 1200km Paris-Brest-Paris ride three times and have also ridden from the UK to the Paris start and back again after the event. And I can say unequivocally that French drivers respect cyclists far, far more than UK drivers ever do.


I've noticed family cars pulling over for sports cars to pass them on the twisty roads of the Gorges Du Tarn.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 15, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm somewhat perturbed to discover that in the Quimper area, there are cycle facilities that are compulsory for cyclists to use - sounds suspiciously like Australia.



These are the véloroutes and voies vert that they are introducing (20m at a time it seems like) across France to get bikes off the road and therefore make cycling more accessible. There are always horses on them in rural areas in my experience so you can dodge the horse shit or lock your arms and plough through.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 15, 2014)

Yes, the converted railway paths that criss-cross Brittany do look to be a bit rougher than ours in the UK.

No - it was these I was on about :-



*La bande cyclable*
A Quimper les bandes cyclables sont délimitées sur la chaussée par une ligne blanche et verte discontinue . 
Le cycliste est tenu d'y circuler.

http://www.quimper.fr/398-quimper-a-velo.htm


----------



## a_chap (Mar 15, 2014)

T & P said:


> Then again the French love cycling are will be far more used to seeing cyclists on their roads, so it shouldn't be surprising...



I suppose it's about time I mentioned that the next Paris-Brest-Paris event is next year and pre-qualifying (which is optional) is this year.

If you want a bit of a challenge and want to feel really loved as a cyclist then take part in next year's PBP. The crowds of spectators at the start have to be seen to be believed.  And the spectators along virtually the whole 750 mile route have to be seen to be believed also.

It is the most amazing experience. And they're all cheering for *you*!


----------



## T & P (Mar 15, 2014)

Sounds great, but I don't think I'd last the first day. Much as I enjoyed cycling, I don't think I've ever done more than 14 miles in one stretch. I suspect London to Brighton would be a challenge to me as it is


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 15, 2014)

The steering was getting a bit odd and and I'd been getting paranoid about my front rim being about to suddenly unzip, so I put on my spare front wheel. The area around the brakes was sparkling with aluminium powder and the Mavic rim had started throwing up little beads. 
No surprise then that the front brake had gone out of adjustment so quickly....

I'll be ordering a new wheel from Spa cycles this week -with a Sputnik rim - and I really must get my finger out and get the front disc brake fitted.

I curse the bike shop that convinced me that Mavic rims were the bee's knees.
Perhaps they're perfectly fine if you're mountain biking and trashing the wheel in other ways before the rims go.

New brake pads on the back disc brake - and I found the loose earth wire on my front fog light.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 15, 2014)

T & P said:


> Sounds great, but I don't think I'd last the first day. Much as I enjoyed cycling, I don't think I've ever done more than 14 miles in one stretch. I suspect London to Brighton would be a challenge to me as it is



Given that these days you start PBP on a Sunday late afternoon/evening. The first day means you probably only ride maybe 70 miles. That's up to midnight. Granted you then have the rest of the next night/morning/day/evening/night to rack up another 200+ miles before catching a couple of hours kip. Rinse and repeat for two more days.

It's fun, trust me.


----------



## stavros (Mar 15, 2014)

A very fast 17 miler this morning. I had a heavy headwind for a good portion of it, but, had it not been for a long traffic light for roadworks, I might've done it in almost exactly an hour.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Mar 16, 2014)

Typical, you plough through all that wind, rain and flooding threw the winter then with the first decent weekend and I am down with a cold and cant go out on a big one.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 16, 2014)

Pulling away from the lights and 'bang!' chain broken. Thats maybe 750 miles on a 10sp KMC chain...admittedly that includes 2 seasons of cyclocross which is guaranteed to fuck the drive like nothing else. Lateral movement on the worn chain was like a piece of string. Made me want my claud butler criterium with 7sp 'exage 300' back, just chuck some oil on it and it keeps going...which is the whole point of cycling surely?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 16, 2014)

8 speed megarange FTW.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm at the point where I should probably just get a new bike (what with a 40% staff discount especially) because the rims are wearing out and the hubs and  some other bits are probably on their last legs, but a new bike will mean 9 or 10 speed and you'll have to prise my 8 speed XT from my cold dead hands.


----------



## stavros (Mar 16, 2014)

My whole city seems to be being dug up at the moment, so I hit two long weight temporary traffic lights this morning. The first didn't last long, but the second was three-way and took ages, so I decided to weave in and out to get to the front.

I also learnt my lesson from last week and took two water bottles with me, and needed them.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 17, 2014)

Lots of bad drivers about this morning, and the traffic lights despised me. Couple of near left-hooks, several MGIF and lots of meandering buses.

Riding the old raleigh record for the last two commutes for a change, it's OK once you can get it into a gear where it stays put, so minimal gear changes, almost like riding single speed.  Because it's nice and light (compared to the 25kg pashley) pulling away from the lights in a relatively high gear isn't too bad at all.  I'll pop into the bike workshop on the way home and stick some cleats on it which should make things even better.  Doesn't have bar tape at the moment, and I left my good gloves on the train the other day (which I'm furious about, especially as I was only on the train because the hire car booked through work didn't show up) so my wrist are taking a bit of a pounding on the potholes.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 17, 2014)

Perfect conditions for a sprint finish this morning, but once again at the point where I nearly got taken out last week there's a driver with a twitchy right foot - though I saw him actually look in my direction - but I repeatedly flashed my high beam at him.
I can see why people whose commute is on moderately fast roads might want an automatically strobing front light.




My new camera has arrived - much earlier than expected - complete with every imaginable kind of mount - except for any that are useful to me - so I will have to come up with something myself.
I can't believe people actually fix these things to a helmet - and this one is substantially smaller than a Go-Pro...


(I bought a black one)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141016829673


----------



## weepiper (Mar 17, 2014)

You appear to be on the wrong side of the road there gg


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 17, 2014)

weepiper said:


> You appear to be on the wrong side of the road there gg


That's the rear view.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 17, 2014)

First post-baby cycle commute today. Shorts and T-shirt


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 17, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> - but I repeatedly flashed my high beam at him.


If a road user was flashing his lights at me, I'd assume they are allowing me to pull out.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 17, 2014)

I was slightly


joustmaster said:


> If a road user was flashing his lights at me, I'd assume they are allowing me to pull out.


I should have made it clear that I have the button placed so I can do a regular strobe - but it's something of a pain having to do that manually.
I've thought of modding it so if I hold it for more than a second it goes into strobe mode, but I also use that button in the woods if I want more light ...


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 17, 2014)

i saw a woman knocked off her bike by a car this morning  It was nothing too serious, but it could have been. I've never seen a cycling accident before - it really shook me up. I guess i forget how vulnerable & exposed we are on bikes. It was also bizarre how everything seemed to happen in slow motion, almost like it was unreal.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 17, 2014)

Never pleasant. Sorry to hear that, Hellsbells.

Got bored of the turbo trainer so starting to train on the roads at night, tonight. Lots of high-vis gear and some serious lights. I reckon I'm gonna brick it cycling round Ashdown Forest at night by myself. Monsters!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 17, 2014)

Its reputedly a top spot for gangsters to bury their dead (along with Bedgebury Pinetum), I'd say you have more to worry about from humankind.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 17, 2014)

First cycle commute in 18 months.  Wish me luck....


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 17, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Its reputedly a top spot for gangsters to bury their dead (along with Bedgebury Pinetum), I'd say you have more to worry about from humankind.



Double trouble


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 17, 2014)

Well.
By using the mount from one of my dead cameras, I've come up with a configuration I can live with.
But it's huge - and I will need more than a loop of string as backup.

I'm visualising coming up with a semi-rigid pouch or at least a skinnier box.
For one thing I want the microphone working.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 17, 2014)

That's not a bike, it's a time machine!


----------



## a_chap (Mar 17, 2014)

The words "Heath" and "Robinson" have never been more desperately needed.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 17, 2014)

It is truly amazing. 
I spend far too long looking at the photos, tracing the (as far as i can work out - uncolour coded) wires, trying to guess what each part is.

I might even cycle to bristol this summer, just in hope of catching a glimpse of it in the wild


----------



## The Boy (Mar 17, 2014)

Well that was harder than I remember.  Made it up The Hill without getting off though, even if I was crawling much of the way.

It helps having a granny gear again 

edit:  and roads are a lot scarier than I remember too.  Tomorrow is rush hour ish commute.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 17, 2014)

I remember roads being a lot scarier when I was a kid riding a bike. Now I don't worry as much.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah, it didn't take me long to get used to it when I commuted previously and I was riding on much busier roads and junctions.  

Another issue I has was that my saddle was a mm or two off kilter.  I was getting cramps in my left groin which for a gentle 30 minute commute (will be fifteen soon enough) seemed a bit daft.  Hopefully got that sorted.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 17, 2014)

I saw a man narrowly avoid his death today when a lorry went through a red light and he was coming through the lights going across the other way, I imagine he hadn't had to stop as he came breezing along however he only just stopped himself and the bike from being crushed beneath the lorry getting his feet and breaks down as hard as he could. 

Every time I think 'Nice weather, nice times, nice bike sitting there missing out on all the fun' I see something like that happen. In fact, I see something like that happen most days from the bus window. You lot are nuts.
((( your mothers )))


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 17, 2014)

gentlegreen What is that kind of gauzey fabric hanging from the massive spotlight up front?


----------



## weepiper (Mar 17, 2014)

looks like gaffer tape. I don't know how you can stand to have so much..._ stuff _on your bike gg. It makes me feel like I'm trying to write an essay in a room like this


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 18, 2014)

Just white gaffer tape - the margarine tub keeps wanting to rotate and the top is left uncut so it shields my eyes - not that that's of any great consequence as I now only use it in fog or as weaponry.

As for all the stuff, perhaps when I lose the extra 60lbs from my waist, I'll start worrying about the bike ...


----------



## T & P (Mar 18, 2014)

That contraption's got far more wires than a bicycle's ought to have. Kill it with fire before it becomes self-aware.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 18, 2014)

Rear hub on the Record died on me two and a half miles into my eight and a half miler commute home, back wheel rubbing on the frame, squeaks and occasional grinding. Long walk to the bike workshop in town three miles away, carrying the bike over my shoulder for the last half mile once the hub had siezed up too much to push along.

Assumed I'd broken an axle (though it was replaced less than 100 miles ago). Turned out to be something up with the bearings, replaced at the same time. Several came out in bits. Cleaned out the race and replaced and it now seems fine. I have a vague suspicion that I put too many in on the earlier repair, always seemed a bit too much work pedalling such a relatively light bike. Hoping it'll hold up on tomorrow's commute.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 18, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Well.
> By using the mount from one of my dead cameras, I've come up with a configuration I can live with.
> But it's huge - and I will need more than a loop of string as backup.
> 
> ...



What are the loops of (power?) cable occluding the right handlebar? Is that anything to do with the bike?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 18, 2014)

That's my work swipe card.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 18, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Assumed I'd broken an axle (though it was replaced less than 100 miles ago). Turned out to be something up with the bearings, replaced at the same time. *Several came out in bits.* Cleaned out the race and replaced and it now seems fine. I have a vague suspicion that I put too many in on the earlier repair, always seemed a bit too much work pedalling such a relatively light bike. Hoping it'll hold up on tomorrow's commute.


I had no idea that could happen !
Hopefully someone will explain the metallurgy.
Having said that, the inner race balls in my pedals had lost their plating when I stripped them down a while back.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 18, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> I had no idea that could happen !
> Hopefully someone will explain the metallurgy.
> Having said that, the inner race balls in my pedals had lost their plating when I stripped them down a while back.



Ball bearings are usually made from AIS 512000 high chromium steel which isn't corrosion resistant. If the bearings aren't correctly packed then it's very easy to create a surface defect that rapidly get bigger due to continuous impact and corrosion eventually leading the ball to fail completely. I've seen BMXs reduce their BB bearings to shrapnel in alarmingly short amount of time if they are not correctly installed and packed. Ceramic bearings are the way to go if cost is not a barrier. The best steel bearings (eg Campag OEM)  have a spherical tolerance of 25 millionths of an inch but high quality ceramics are 5 millionths.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 18, 2014)

The bearings were only replaced in the last year, and I've barely ridden the bike (maybe 100 miles) as I never solved the jumping gear problem. Several broken bearing bits were almost fused to the race and outer plastic seal, and had to be prized off.  When I first looked at it following the failure there was a lot of grease oozing out of each side, like the cones had worked loose. Its's possible they weren't tightened correctly in the first place, maybe due to too many bearings, though it would have looked OK at the time. Won't have done the hubs any good, they were a little worn to start with anyway (they're the original maillard hubs, which have smaller than normal cones - I had trouble finding replacements).


----------



## weepiper (Mar 18, 2014)

sounds like the hub race is starting to collapse. Have a look inside the drive side, there's probably a fine crack running round it where the balls sit. New wheel time.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 18, 2014)

Also, also, I forgot how much one's arse hurts while getting used to sitting in a saddle.  Bus to work today, bike ride on my day off tomorrow.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 18, 2014)

Once you've eliminated saddle height as a problem, treat yourself to a good saddle - I'm probably lucky in being comfortable on a rock hard leather one with no special clothing except for a second pair of cotton pants - it's made a huge difference to my cycling.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 18, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> Ceramic bearings are the way to go if cost is not a barrier. The best steel bearings (eg Campag OEM)  have a spherical tolerance of 25 millionths of an inch but high quality ceramics are 5 millionths.



Theres not much evidence to support the idea that ceramic bearings are any better than steel bearings for any cycling application - be that cup and cone or cartridge. Yes they may carry better tolerance but applying to a bicycle aint really benefitting from that, the loadings and rpm don't justify it. The light, non contact seals that manufacturers fit to get that 'wow I'm so glad I invested x20 times the cost of a steel bearing' feeling let crap in and the races are steel anyway so get creamed even faster. If cost is no barrier and you run a fleet of time trial bikes and you have mechanics on hand to swap them out after every outing then maybe theres a case.

They are great on helicopters, SSBNs or any other big machine making tons of power where you can isolate and seal them to fuck.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 18, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Theres not much evidence to support the idea that ceramic bearings are any better than steel bearings for any cycling application - be that cup and cone or cartridge. Yes they may carry better tolerance but applying to a bicycle aint really benefitting from that, the loadings and rpm don't justify it. The light, non contact seals that manufacturers fit to get that 'wow I'm so glad I invested x20 times the cost of a steel bearing' feeling let crap in and the races are steel anyway so get creamed even faster. If cost is no barrier and you run a fleet of time trial bikes and you have mechanics on hand to swap them out after every outing then maybe theres a case.
> 
> They are great on helicopters, SSBNs or any other big machine where you can isolate and seal them to fuck.



You can say that about 90% of cycling products though - just about any shit bike will get you where you need to go. We (pluralis majestatis) buy stuff like ceramic bearings just so we're not mistaken for people who can't afford them.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 18, 2014)

Bearings are so last year anyway - all of my bike now feature contactless mag-lev hubs and headsets that use pixie dust to hold onto the fork.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 18, 2014)

Didn't night cycle in the end. Was too tired after work. Went out at 5:30am this morning instead. Pretty special cycling along traffic-free Kentish lanes as the sun comes up.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 18, 2014)

Playing back the footage from my new HD wide angle camera makes all the streets I pass through much wider and brighter. 

And the park seem positively rural.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 18, 2014)

Shitty headwind again tonight. Took the 'low road' on the bumpy cycle track and canal towpath to spare myself the worst of it. 36 mins getting in this morning, 52 coming home.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 18, 2014)

Shirtsleeves this morning. And then it started to rain


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 19, 2014)

Twice this week I've been overtaken on the big climb to work by a guy on a hybrid in an orange jacket.  On Monday I assumed they'd just chased me for a bit of a challenge and then disappeared off on the (flat) left fork just after the halfway bend to catch their breath.  Today I got round the bend and could see them still on the climb, an orange dot vanishing in the distance.  Demoralising.

Generally I've been about 20-25% slower on my commute in the last month or two, I'm anaemic at the moment and think it's hitting my energy levels quite badly, I can feel the strength in the legs but the engine's not running full pelt.  I'll be having an iron infusion in the next couple of weeks which will hopefully get me back up to speed again.  I have a score to settle...


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 19, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Generally I've been about 20-25% slower on my commute in the last month or two, I'm anaemic at the moment and think it's hitting my energy levels quite badly, I can feel the strength in the legs but the engine's not running full pelt.  I'll be having an iron infusion in the next couple of weeks which will hopefully get me back up to speed again.  I have a score to settle...


----------



## plurker (Mar 19, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Twice this week I've been overtaken on the big climb to work by a guy on a hybrid in an orange jacket.


I ride a hybrid a fuckload quicker than 98% of the riders on my commute, whatever they're riding. 
Rare i'm overtaken and when it is it's always a cleated, carbon racer, club lycra'd type person.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 19, 2014)

plurker said:


> I ride a hybrid a fuckload quicker than 98% of the riders on my commute, whatever they're riding.
> Rare i'm overtaken and when it is it's always a cleated, carbon racer, club lycra'd type person.



Actually, my regular commute bike was an old Falcon tourer (currently without a rear mech) with wide bars, and I'd often be the dick taking on people on that climb.  Definitely slower on the lighter drop-barred racer for some reason (though probably just the anaemia & fitness).


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 19, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> EPO


I was only speculating today after watching some of your fellow countrymen on video, that there must be loads of amateur cyclists out there abusing drugs.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 19, 2014)

Average amount of random shit on the way home, but nothing much that inspires keeping for posterity, but here's another camera-enhanced vista which explains why I love my commute when no one spoils it....


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 19, 2014)

Ahhh, so Frenchay is a place...
I always thought it was some sort of insult.


----------



## plurker (Mar 19, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Average amount of random shit on the way home, but nothing much that inspires keeping for posterity, but here's another camera-enhanced vista which explains why I love my commute when no one spoils it....
> 
> View attachment 50500



I bet if you'd taken that a few hours later you'd have noticed that fella in the hiviz has some inappropriate lights


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 19, 2014)

plurker said:


> I bet if you'd taken that a few hours later you'd have noticed that fella in the hiviz has some inappropriate lights


Nah .. just a normal sort of middle-aged commuter .. I would guess at adequate "be seen" lights - though I doubt he would ride on that unlit road in the dark in any case.


----------



## Onket (Mar 19, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Nah .. just a normal sort of middle-aged commuter .. I would guess at adequate "be seen" lights - though I doubt he would ride on that unlit road in the dark in any case.


Why wouldn't he?!


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 20, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> I was only speculating today after watching some of your fellow countrymen on video, that there must be loads of amateur cyclists out there abusing drugs.



The combination of separated cycling paths and the traditional Australian reverence of all forms of athletic endeavour leads to some stupendously fast cycle commuting. I've seen well organised 4 man groups holding 40km/h on the flat. The camera bloke should have just gone _sur le rivet_ and hung on to the back of them to get home quickly.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 20, 2014)

Did my 1st proper ride of the year yesterday.  8.5 miles round the south London Alps in training for the London Classic.  Had to take my hoody off after the 1st 2 miles as I was too warm.

I am loads more fit than I was this time last year it turns out   Managed to get up 3 of the hills I did, and the 4th I only stopped about 3/4 of the way up


----------



## girasol (Mar 20, 2014)

That was the worse ride home I had in a long time.  Granny gears all the way, too much headwind.  At least I escaped the rain which is due to arrive soon...


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 20, 2014)

girasol said:


> That was the worse ride home I had in a long time.  Granny gears all the way, too much headwind.  At least I escaped the rain which is due to arrive soon...


I cycled south at about 2pm today. It was like cycling through treacle.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 20, 2014)

Same here - and the leggings didn't help - and the rain didn't start properly until after I'd got home so they were wetter on the inside ..... roll on shorts season.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 20, 2014)

*checks weather*

oh 

there's no rain on my office window because it's north facing >_<


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 20, 2014)

I lost my red light in traffic on the way home. It was on a fast curve of a junction under a flyover, so the worst place to attempt to recover it. I jumped over a fence and watched cars and lorries missing my light by inches for what seemed like ages. Managed to nip out in a gap and recover it, but that was a tense experience!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 20, 2014)

String !
My new camera got an elastic band made from inner tube *and *a loop of string.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 21, 2014)

i've just got piss wet through cycling home from the pub.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 21, 2014)

Fairly lively thunderstorms this morning. TCR bottom bracket still creaks.


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 21, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I lost my red light in traffic on the way home. It was on a fast curve of a junction under a flyover, so the worst place to attempt to recover it. I jumped over a fence and watched cars and lorries missing my light by inches for what seemed like ages. Managed to nip out in a gap and recover it, but that was a tense experience!



It's like your own little MH370


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2014)

I beg your pardon?

An Addison Lee cab undertook me on a single-lane stretch of a dual carriageway just now. Almost went after him but there was no catching up.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 21, 2014)

Started out brilliantly this morning - sun shining, temperature almost spot-on for the clothes I was wearing  ...

... but then a pre-emptive strike on yet another roadie on a tricky slope where I've been repeatedly cut up (a strong position and a verbal request that he didn't try to overtake me) , escalated ridiculously - but even during the subsequent "conversation" he tried to overtake me when I was turning right into another road and then sat inches from my wheel.
I don't like strangers being that close to me in any context unless they've been invited.

He was upset by my swearing, so at least he'll know to stay back if he sees me again - and will hopefully tell the other cyclists he shares an office with.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 21, 2014)

Using up my leave before the end of the month with a couple of days in London Town, bike came down on the train with me as usual.  A bit of a meander over to the west end yesterday, off down to Crystal Palace today, though contemplating the overground for the outward leg, as that southerly wasn't taking prisoners yesterday (Central st towards the Barbican was like a wind tunnel).

I like riding in London for the sheer variety of bikes and riders you see, and how many of them there are compared to back home. Wish the bus lanes were a bit wider like they are in the north, some tight weaving required, but you get the sense that you're getting places quicker than any other transport mode.

I do actually like cycling in traffic too, there's some satisfaction when you assert yourself and claim some space.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 21, 2014)

It scares the crap out of me watching videos of cycling in London - though perhaps with more cyclists, you get fewer of them endangering others ...


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 21, 2014)

There's definitely scary bits, but navigating them successfully without being a dick and exercising enough power to control other traffic as you need it is kind of good when it happens. Still plenty of dickheads around, but they seem to have less space to gain much speed in the central bits, I guess why more people face danger from larger slow moving vehicles there. On my regular commute the problem is that cars have space to pull out abruptly, or speed up on you without noticing you are there. In the more crowded bits of London (or bits where routes are frequently punctuated with traffic signals) they're forced to have time to look properly (not that they always do).


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2014)

It's mostly thrilling rather than scary, but yeah, will always pick a main road rather than a side street or a path. I actually feel safer on them cos there are less unpredictable hazzards


----------



## plurker (Mar 21, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It's mostly thrilling rather than scary, but yeah, will always pick a main road rather than a side street or a path. I actually feel safer on them cos there are less unpredictable hazzards


Yep, that - I use the A23/A3 for most of my commute.

I find I'm generally riding at the same pace as most motorised vehicles on the road; so become 'part of' rather than 'hindrance to' the other road users. 
Once drivers see that I'm going the same pace they're usually happy to allow me to filter / ride in centre lane. 

The ride today was beautiful; teeshirt time is here


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2014)

A determined A206 user here. Pretty much my entire route. Lots of big lorries but they are never a worry. It takes a bit of getting used to them passing a few feet to your right, but it's cars that are the real danger.


----------



## girasol (Mar 21, 2014)

I stick to side roads as much as I can (London) mostly to avoid fumes, but even then about 2/3 of my commute is on mains roads, mainly the CS7 - and it feels pretty safe 99% of the time, biggest hazard are potholes and bumps on the road really...

I find the less I read about cycling, cyclists and drivers, etc, the less I worry about this stuff.  The reality is that my commutes are pretty enjoyable, it's very rare for something to wind me up or for any real danger to present itself.

edit: possibly because I got to work early - before the rush hour kicks in, and get back at 4:15 - 5, the traffic is ok at that time too.


----------



## plurker (Mar 21, 2014)

girasol said:


> mainly the CS7



High-five


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2014)

girasol said:


> I stick to side roads as much as I can (London) mostly to avoid fumes, but even then about 2/3 of my commute is on mains roads, mainly the CS7 - and it feels pretty safe 99% of the time, biggest hazard are potholes and bumps on the road really...
> 
> I find the less I read about cycling, cyclists and drivers, etc, the less I worry about this stuff.  The reality is that my commutes are pretty enjoyable, it's very rare for something to wind me up or for any real danger to present itself.
> 
> edit: possibly because I got to work early - before the rush hour kicks in, and get back at 4:15 - 5, the traffic is ok at that time too.


I've never noticed or been bothered by fumes. I never think of them when cycling. This should probably be a worrying indicator for the state of my lungs!

I am now also worried about the roundabout that goes under the A102(M), cos I just googled it and found out about a fatality there. I've always enjoyed taking that curve. Must stop googling!


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 21, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> He was upset by my swearing, so at least he'll know to stay back if he sees me again - and will hopefully tell the other cyclists he shares an office with.



Where's the video? This sounds a bit of a laugh.


----------



## girasol (Mar 21, 2014)

plurker said:


> High-five



I could do most of my route on the CS7, but I take a longer, more pleasant ride, up Elmbourne Road (Tooting Bec Common) -> Cavendish Road -> Abbeyville Road -> Bedford Road, then joining the CS7 from Clapham North, instead of joining it from Tooting Bec station...


----------



## Onket (Mar 21, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> Where's the video? This sounds a bit of a laugh.


You will note that gentlegreen's 'pre-emptive strike' caused the issue.


----------



## plurker (Mar 21, 2014)

girasol said:


> I could do most of my route on the CS7, but I take a longer, more pleasant ride, up Elmbourne Road (Tooting Bec Common) -> Cavendish Road -> Abbeyville Road -> Bedford Road, then joining the CS7 from Clapham North, instead of joining it from Tooting Bec station...



I use more of CS7 in the evening, joining it at Kennington PO and riding to Tooting Bec, where I turn left to get along the Common towards Streatham. It's a mile longer; I like that.
Heading inwards I use Kings Avenue and join CS7 at Clapham North.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 21, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> Where's the video? This sounds a bit of a laugh.


wouldn't be fair - like I said I pre-empted him so I don't know how it would have panned out.
But here are two occasions where they succeeded in creeping up on me unobserved and overtaking me on the complex camber. :-



Spoiler










Spoiler


----------



## Onket (Mar 21, 2014)

'They'


----------



## weepiper (Mar 21, 2014)

There's tons of space for people to overtake you if you stick to the left


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 21, 2014)

weepiper said:


> There's tons of space for people to overtake you if you stick to the left


This is a narrow shared path with a complex camber - not a dual carriageway. It in no way complies with any accepted standard for a shared path.

There is half a mile to overtake on before the hairpins.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 21, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> This is a narrow shared path with a complex camber - not a dual carriageway. It in no way complies with any accepted standard for a shared path.
> 
> There is half a mile to overtake on before the hairpins.



But you're sitting unnecessarily right in the middle. You don't need to take primary like on a road, there's no kerb at the edge.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 21, 2014)

from the video it appears plenty wide enough for two cyclists


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 21, 2014)

Here's the whole climb :-



I have no problem with people riding how they like when they're not sharing it with others.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 21, 2014)

weepiper said:


> But you're sitting unnecessarily right in the middle. You don't need to take primary like on a road, there's no kerb at the edge.


With the way "people" are riding on shared paths these days I find myself taking primary a great deal - even though I have the right sort of bike for riding on the rough edges.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 21, 2014)

it looks even wider in that one


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2014)

Don't go so slow if you don't want people overtaking


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 21, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> it looks even wider in that one


As I said, the steady climb up has roomfor careful passing.
Once at the top it's well out of order.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> wouldn't be fair - like I said I pre-empted him so I don't know how it would have panned out.
> But here are two occasions where they succeeded in creeping up on me unobserved and overtaking me on the complex camber. :-
> 
> 
> ...



Your vid titles are like Autechre tracks


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 21, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> As I said, the steady climb up has roomfor careful passing.
> Once at the top it's well out of order.


i'm not on a wind up, or any thing.. but why is it out of order once at the top?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2014)

You definitely would have a stroke if you rode on London roads!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 21, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> i'm not on a wind up, or any thing.. but why is it out of order once at the top?


I'm sorry, but if it isn't blindingly obvious, I can't think of any way to make it clearer.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 21, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> You definitely would have a stroke if you rode on London roads!


I can't conceive of ever visiting London again in any context.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 21, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm sorry, but if it isn't blindingly obvious, I can't think of any way to make it clearer.


some one passed you on a quiet and wide bit of path... thats all i see


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm sorry, but if it isn't blindingly obvious, I can't think of any way to make it clearer.


By saying how?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 21, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> some one passed you on a quiet and wide bit of path... thats all i see


I know my video is low res, but FFS.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> I know my video is low res, but FFS.


It doesn't look like any sort of crime or safety violation to me


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 21, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> I know my video is low res, but FFS.


the only thing i see wrong is you hogging too much space.
but thats not so bad at such slow up hill speeds, as its easy to pass


----------



## T & P (Mar 21, 2014)

I used to think that gentlegreen was the world's unluckiest cyclist, seeing as not a single week would go past in which he didn't report one or several close calls, near collisions or other such like encounters with reckless drivers and cyclists alike. But if all his incidents are of the same nature and seriousness as the videos above, I would suggest he in fact has one of the safest and most bother-free cycling experiences in the entire world.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 21, 2014)

I sometimes think we ought to organise a U75 field trip to Bristol so we can spend a day riding with GG.

Who knows, it's quite possible that we all might come back with a completely different perspective on cycling...


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 21, 2014)

anyone else want to rock up and give gentlegreen a kicking?


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 21, 2014)

If anything, I want to help him get more lights, horns, and gadgets on his beast of a bike.


----------



## Onket (Mar 21, 2014)

SigmundFraud said:


> anyone else want to rock up and give gentlegreen a kicking?


I would, but he's got me on ignore from the last time I dared to disagree with him.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 21, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> anyone else want to rock up and give gentlegreen a kicking?



No. I definitely do NOT want to give him a kicking. And I hope none of you do either.

I want to witness his retina-melting home-brew lights first hand. And experience the uniquely suicidal nature of Bristol road users.

And people, remember he provides most of the impetus for this thread.


----------



## T & P (Mar 21, 2014)

I don't think anyone here does- at least I don't. The last few posts commenting on his video and version of events of the incident in question are the opinions of various individuals and simply show that in this instance most people disagree with his stance.

If one reports an incident on a message board and most people happen to disagree with the poster's version of events, it doesn't mean people are ganging up against him for the sake of it. I would hope GG sees it exactly as that.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 21, 2014)

Great...hopefully he sees it that way. My reading of it was weepiper questioning his version of events followed by a steady line of me too antagonists who can't have been hoping to achieve anything other than making him feel isolated.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 21, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> anyone else want to rock up and give gentlegreen a kicking?



That's a strange thing to say...

I've no idea why passing at the top of that path is haram though.


----------



## T & P (Mar 21, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Great...hopefully he sees it that way. My reading of it was weepiper questioning his version of events followed by a steady line of me too antagonists who can't have been hoping to achieve anything other than making him feel isolated.


I guess it might have read that way to him or others. But then again if someone posts a sentiment that happens to be diametrically opposed to most other people's opinions, should they refrain to voice their disagreement lest it seems they're all ganging up against him?

I didn't see any responses I would call patronising or demeaning- just a frank disagreement of opinion, which happened to be shared amongst most people who contributed to the thread subsequently. 

Anyways, probably not worth dragging the issue along much longer.


----------



## Onket (Mar 21, 2014)

He loves having a different opinion to most people and fair play to him. He knows what he's doing and can handle himself.


----------



## stavros (Mar 22, 2014)

I thought I'd made a grave error going with fingerless gloves this morning as they started to feel chilly after ten minutes or so, but once I was out of the headwind they warmed up.


----------



## Onket (Mar 23, 2014)

I have obtained some fingerless gloves and will report back when I use them.


----------



## Geri (Mar 23, 2014)

I really wish I could find some cycling gloves without Velcro.


----------



## Onket (Mar 23, 2014)

The fingerless ones I've got haven't got any velcro, Geri. Are you looking for fingerless ones?


----------



## Geri (Mar 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> The fingerless ones I've got haven't got any velcro, Geri. Are you looking for fingerless ones?


 
Yes, I've already got full length ones (also with velcro). I've ordered some fingerless ones to replace my old ones, they haven't arrived yet but I think they have velcro. Would prefer it without as the end of my sleeves also has velcro and it's just too bulky. What make are yours?


----------



## Onket (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm afraid I don't know. They are an old pair of my brother's. I will take a picture,  someone might recognise the logo.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 23, 2014)

Geri said:


> Yes, I've already got full length ones (also with velcro). I've ordered some fingerless ones to replace my old ones, they haven't arrived yet but I think they have velcro. Would prefer it without as the end of my sleeves also has velcro and it's just too bulky. What make are yours?



Assos Summer gloves have no velcro, you just pull them on.


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 23, 2014)

Does anyone know anything about dynamo hubs?  Specifically I'm wondering if you can get a light which plugs into the hub and integrated into the light is a battery and USB output.  So when I want to charge my phone I just plug it into an output from the light.

I've found dynamo lights and USB chargers but I would have thought you would be able to get a device that does both things.  It seems overly fussy having separate gadgets to do each function.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 23, 2014)

Geri, my fingerless gloves have no velcro.  Bought them in Decathlon if you have one near you.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 23, 2014)

Anyway, The stretch of cycle path that has been closed since before I moved away to Manchester has reopened. And with lovely, fresh, new tarmac to replace the half metre wide strip of gravel that was there before.  

And it now connects to the new cycle path that runs the length of the tram line too.


----------



## Geri (Mar 23, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Geri, my fingerless gloves have no velcro.  Bought them in Decathlon if you have one near you.


 
I'm not sure if we do, I'll check it out though.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 23, 2014)

It was the annual charity bike ride down the freeway in Perth today. As this is Australia it was contested with a fanatically competitive edge by various cycling clubs as if it were a UCI spring classic. As usual my club did under 40s vs over 40s.  Once we were clear of the salad dodgers on K-Mart bikes we (the over 40s) were right on them (under 40s) all the way. It all fell apart with less than 1km to go as the over 40s lead out man is currently recovering from open heart surgery and we couldn't get our sprint set up.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 23, 2014)

a) Sunday Drivers 
b) New route home that doesn't involve turning right across traffic 
c) Was musing that saddle soreness was no longer an issue.  Then I hit a pothole uch:


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 24, 2014)

Went out and did 85 miles today. My longest ride this year. I hadn't planned to go so far but after 35 I was feeling really good so took the long turn, then at 40 miles had to ride with the wind in my face for the next 25. 

I'm proper fucked.


----------



## nadia (Mar 24, 2014)

The other day I had a bloke walk out in front of me in the road an demand I stop. He was trying to be intimidating kind of ignored him and went round


----------



## a_chap (Mar 24, 2014)

fredfelt said:


> Does anyone know anything about dynamo hubs?  Specifically I'm wondering if you can get a light which plugs into the hub and integrated into the light is a battery and USB output.  So when I want to charge my phone I just plug it into an output from the light.
> 
> I've found dynamo lights and USB chargers but I would have thought you would be able to get a device that does both things.  It seems overly fussy having separate gadgets to do each function.



You mean like this?

http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/article/axa-luxx-70-plus-steady-auto-front-light/aid:642351


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 24, 2014)

a_chap said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/article/axa-luxx-70-plus-steady-auto-front-light/aid:642351



Thanks!  I thought a similar product must exist but I couldn't find anything.  I may well get a Schmidt hub and one of these lights for my new bike.


----------



## Onket (Mar 24, 2014)

Geri said:


> Yes, I've already got full length ones (also with velcro). I've ordered some fingerless ones to replace my old ones, they haven't arrived yet but I think they have velcro. Would prefer it without as the end of my sleeves also has velcro and it's just too bulky. What make are yours?


I have found out that they are Specialized.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 25, 2014)

Cycle commuting is now the only mode of commuting available to me. Yesterday I got done in court for 162km/h in a 110km/h zone. Result: 6 month suspension of licence and a fine that would buy a decent 2nd hand Honda Civic.

Anyway, a very moist 60km this morning. An FSA K-Force Light crank and BB finally fixed the creaky TCR.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 25, 2014)

Had a nice trip home today, even though I was travelling at rush hour.  The short distance I was on main roads at start of commute saw everyone giving me plenty of room and I got to draft behind a bus for a bit.

The usual dicks once I got to the main road out in the suburbs, but the weather was nice so didn't upset me too much.


----------



## T & P (Mar 26, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> Cycle commuting is now the only mode of commuting available to me. Yesterday I got done in court for 162km/h in a 110km/h zone. Result: 6 month suspension of licence and a fine that would buy a decent 2nd hand Honda Civic.
> 
> Anyway, a very moist 60km this morning. An FSA K-Force Light crank and BB finally fixed the creaky TCR.


 That punishment seems a bit OTT. What country are you in?


----------



## Onket (Mar 26, 2014)

T & P said:


> That punishment seems a bit OTT.


No it isn't. We need punishments to be more like that over here. You'd get less for killing someone with your car over here, it's a disgrace.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 26, 2014)

It's 50% over the speed limit.  Doesn't seem harsh at all to me.  Sorry.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 26, 2014)

T & P said:


> That punishment seems a bit OTT. What country are you in?



Democratic Peoples Republic of Western Australia. It wasn't exactly my first offence.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 26, 2014)

The Pashley is in bike hospital as I appear to have worn out its bottom bracket. Commuting on my old hybrid feels weird as it's tiny compared to the Pashley Roadster. Almost like riding a kid's bike in comparison!


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 27, 2014)

First ride in of the week, assisted by train for half the journey. Still horribly fucked up and tired, Iron infusion isn't for another two weeks, walking is putting me out of breath.  Only riding because the buses take too long, and I have a train down to the capital this evening.  I'll be doing the full nine miles home, but only because the forecast is promising that I'll have a nice 14mph easterly up my arse (oh, and a ton of rain, and hot water at home is fucked so no replenishing shower after).  Hate being like this, I want to be tearing about.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 27, 2014)

Today I realised my limits.  I've been upping my cycling and doing hill training as well, but today on a fairly simple and flat 7 miler I was done in :/  Need to remember I am fitter than I was this time last year, but still 36, overweight with a dodgy knee and on a bike with 3 gears   Tomorrow I'm due to do a 25 miler (but with a big break mid way through)


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 28, 2014)

What's Critical Mass like these days? I'm in London with my stupid yellow bike today, think an evening cruising about on a mass ride could be fun. Website hasn't been updated for ages, but twitter says it's on.  Has it been surpassed by other mass rides or actual protests?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 28, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> What's Critical Mass like these days? I'm in London with my stupid yellow bike today, think an evening cruising about on a mass ride could be fun. Website hasn't been updated for ages, but twitter says it's on.  Has it been surpassed by other mass rides or actual protests?


Still running regularly. Next month's (the 25th) is the 20th anniversary ride.


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 28, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Today I realised my limits.  I've been upping my cycling and doing hill training as well, but today on a fairly simple and flat 7 miler I was done in :/  Need to remember I am fitter than I was this time last year, but still 36, overweight with a dodgy knee and on a bike with 3 gears   Tomorrow I'm due to do a 25 miler (but with a big break mid way through)



25 miler with a big break mid way sounds very much like a ride to a country pub for an afternoon session!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 28, 2014)

fredfelt said:


> 25 miler with a big break mid way sounds very much like a ride to a country pub for an afternoon session!


It seems a lot of people go to the pub on their bikes. How many drinks do you all have when you're cycling? I always get wasted if I'm in a pub, so am unlikely to cycle to one. In the past I've done it and regretted it. Not cos of any bad things that happened but just cos of how cocky and invincible I felt, even after one pint.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 28, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It seems a lot of people go to the pub on their bikes. How many drinks do you all have when you're cycling? I always get wasted if I'm in a pub, so am unlikely to cycle to one. In the past I've done it and regretted it. Not cos of any bad things that happened but just cos of how cocky and invincible I felt, even after one pint.


When driving a car, I won't even have half a pint.
When riding my bike, I don't limit myself at all.

Its pretty stupid really. 10 pints of strong lager, and a slow cycle home on the back streets via a filthy chicken shop.


----------



## plurker (Mar 28, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> just cos of how cocky and invincible I felt, even after one pint.



Usually I don't drink if I'm riding. On the odd occasion I've had one pint after work prior to leaving, I've always set PBs on segments I ride every day.  It's either a physical thing (looser muscles?,thinned blood?) or the fact I'm more cocky and take the odd risk I wouldn't otherwise. . I suspect the latter.

Many years ago, I once rode home after about 5 pints. Straight into the back of a parked car on Earlsfield Road. At that point I realised drink-riding wasn't clever


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 28, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It seems a lot of people go to the pub on their bikes. How many drinks do you all have when you're cycling? I always get wasted if I'm in a pub, so am unlikely to cycle to one. In the past I've done it and regretted it. Not cos of any bad things that happened but just cos of how cocky and invincible I felt, even after one pint.



Beer defiantly effects performance.  When I cycled Lands end to JOG on most occasions I resisted a lunchtime pint, or even a half as it just wasn't compatible with the effort involved.

Other than that it's probably best to just say that I've yet to have an incident.


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 28, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> When driving a car, I won't even have half a pint.
> When riding my bike, I don't limit myself at all.
> 
> Its pretty stupid really. 10 pints of strong lager, and a slow cycle home on the back streets via a filthy chicken shop.



Yup.  Filthy chicken shops are a stupid idea.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 28, 2014)

fredfelt said:


> Yup.  Filthy chicken shops are a stupid idea.


90 wings for £2


----------



## Onket (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm sorry to say that I have cycled home while utterly cunted on quite a few occasions. Not good.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't drink if I'm going to be riding my bike. It's just the same as driving a car, only with a bit less responsibility for squashing someone innocent - but the same potential to cause a crash by alcohol-induced stupidity.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 28, 2014)

Onket said:


> I'm sorry to say that I have cycled home while utterly cunted on quite a few occasions. Not good.


I once cycled home from a free Film Four night at Somerset House after drinking a bucket of White Russians (they had been showing The Big Lebowski). My mate fell off and grazed his face immediately after mounting his bike and we wobbled home through Whitehall and Kennington. It was fun but never again.


----------



## Winot (Mar 28, 2014)

I limit myself to 3/4 pints on the bike these days. Have twatted myself a few times in the past after a skinful.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 28, 2014)

I know there is some law against being shitfaced on a push bike. But I don't think the same limit of alcohol for driving a car applies to riding a bike... Something about being in an unfit state to control it or something.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 28, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I know there is some law against being shitfaced on a push bike. But I don't think the same limit of alcohol for driving a car applies to riding a bike... Something about being in an unfit state to control it or something.


The driving legal limit doesn't apply but



> A person who, when riding a cycle on a road or other public place, is unfit to ride through
> drink or drugs (that is to say, is under the influence of drink or a drug to such an extent as to be
> incapable of having proper control of the cycle) is guilty of an offence.



http://www.ctc.org.uk/sites/default/files/file_public/cycling-under-influencebrf.pdf


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 28, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I know there is some law against being shitfaced on a push bike. But I don't think the same limit of alcohol for driving a car applies to riding a bike... Something about being in an unfit state to control it or something.


Why not? You can be too drunk to control a bike too


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 28, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Why not? You can be too drunk to control a bike too


because cars go faster, are heavier, and are more deadly, I'd guess.
It kind of makes sense that the limit isn't done on the same 1 pint of lager level as a car driver has. And is more down to a judgment call on if you can control the bike still.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 28, 2014)

I remember cycling round at three in the morning trying to find a party in my student days, almost at the throwing up stage, four inches of snow on the ground, no lights, not much clue where I was going. Should've died really. Don't drink at all these days (medical reasons) so always ride on a night out - taxis and drunk pedestrians are a greater hazard than whatever state you might be in I reckon, hazardous time to be on the roads.


----------



## Onket (Mar 28, 2014)

It's still illegal to be a drunk pedestrian too, of course.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 28, 2014)

Onket said:


> It's still illegal to be a drunk pedestrian too, of course.


Isn't it illegal to be drunk at all?


----------



## Onket (Mar 28, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Isn't it illegal to be drunk at all?


I think it is, yes.


----------



## Utopia (Mar 28, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Isn't it illegal to be drunk at all?


 
Drunk is ok
Drunk & Disorderly isn't (I think)


----------



## Onket (Mar 28, 2014)

Utopia said:


> Drunk is ok
> Drunk & Disorderly isn't (I think)


It's only on the whim of a copper though, isn't it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 28, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> because cars go faster, are heavier, and are more deadly, I'd guess.
> It kind of makes sense that the limit isn't done on the same 1 pint of lager level as a car driver has. And is more down to a judgment call on if you can control the bike still.


I don't really follow your logic. It's not about potential damage, it's about the likelihood of having an accident due to slow reactions or fuzzy judgement. You may not kill anyone else but you might die yourself and traumatise witnesses and perhaps upset your family a little bit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 28, 2014)

Utopia said:


> Drunk is ok
> Drunk & Disorderly isn't (I think)


What's the point of getting drunk if you can't get disorderly too?


----------



## Utopia (Mar 28, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> What's the point of getting drunk if you can't get disorderly too?


 
When I get drunk I get sexy, is that disorderly?


----------



## Utopia (Mar 28, 2014)

Drunk & sexy isn't illegal?, is it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 28, 2014)

Utopia said:


> When I get drunk I get sexy, is that disorderly?


Aye


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 28, 2014)

Utopia said:


> Drunk & sexy isn't illegal?, is it?


It can be


----------



## Onket (Mar 28, 2014)

Utopia said:


> Drunk & sexy isn't illegal?, is it?


Yes.


----------



## Utopia (Mar 28, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It can be


 


Onket said:


> Yes.


 

Nah.........I go to magistrates court quite a lot and not once have a heard a charge sheet read out stating that the defendent was accused of being 'Drunk & Sexy'


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 28, 2014)

Utopia said:


> Nah.........I go to magistrates court quite a lot and not once have a heard a charge sheet read out stating that the defendent was accused of being 'Drunk & Sexy'


But you may have heard of sexual assault and rape


----------



## Utopia (Mar 28, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> But you may have heard of sexual assault and rape


 
I have not no, what is this "sexual assault and rape" you speak of?, is it fun?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 28, 2014)

Utopia said:


> I have not no, what is this "sexual assault and rape" you speak of?, is it fun?


----------



## Onket (Mar 28, 2014)

Utopia said:


> Nah.........I go to magistrates court quite a lot and not once have a heard a charge sheet read out stating that the defendent was accused of being 'Drunk & Sexy'


I wasn't being serious. And I don't think sexual assault and rape is a joking matter.

That said, fuck knows why Orang Utan mentioned it at all.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 28, 2014)

Onket said:


> I wasn't being serious. And I don't think sexual assault and rape is a joking matter.
> 
> That said, fuck knows why Orang Utan mentioned it at all.


cos Utopia was being weird and creepy


----------



## weepiper (Mar 28, 2014)

Utopia said:


> I have not no, what is this "sexual assault and rape" you speak of?, is it fun?



You're deeply unpleasant.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Onket (Mar 28, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> cos Utopia was being weird and creepy


Not until you bizarrely mentioned sexual assault & rape.


----------



## Onket (Mar 28, 2014)

weepiper said:


> You're deeply unpleasant.


That post you quoted is deeply unpleasant, agreed. But why was it even mentioned.

Bit of an odd one all round.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 28, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't really follow your logic. It's not about potential damage, it's about the likelihood of having an accident due to slow reactions or fuzzy judgement. You may not kill anyone else but you might die yourself and traumatise witnesses and perhaps upset your family a little bit.


I'm not arguing any point.
I was just asking if there is a difference between the legal drink and drive limit and what you can legally drink and ride at.
Then saying I can see why there isn't a chemical limit like with driving.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 28, 2014)

Well this thread went weird 

Anyway, I am back from riding 25 miles today   It was slow cos we kept getting lost, but I did it.  We had a break for scones rather than booze 

I tend not to ride after drinking more than 1 drink as I did ride drunk when I was at university and I fell off and broke my wrist   It was a very silly thing to do


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 28, 2014)

weepiper said:


> I don't drink if I'm going to be riding my bike. It's just the same as driving a car, only with a bit less responsibility for squashing someone innocent - but the same potential to cause a crash by alcohol-induced stupidity.








and




and





Nothing wrong with a few beers and a gentle tickle on the pedals. One of the benefits of the machine. Like Bruce Lee's drunken fighting there its its own logic and method, and it can be extremely effective. A couple or 6 Grimbergens or Staffe Hendriks is good preparation for numbing the pain.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 28, 2014)

I remember when I'd just turned 18 I went on a pub crawl with a best friend of mine. On our bikes. After the fourth pub we couldn't remember how to unlock the bikes and he fell over and I had to walk him home. On the rare occasions we meet - over thirty years later - we still sometimes laugh about it. But then it was a different world back then.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 28, 2014)

Utopia said:


> Drunk is ok
> Drunk & Disorderly isn't (I think)


Drunk in a public place is an offence I think.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 28, 2014)

Once cycled home pissed along the Water of Leith.  Not only did I end up with serious nettle stings, but a few inches either side when I fell in and my head would have a hit a rock and probably killed me.  A day later after it had been raining and would have drowned before being able to get unpinned from beneath my bike.  I blame my other half's sister for not pointing out the cider I was drinking was 7.2% abv until the fifth one.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 28, 2014)

Anyway, today was a commute of two halfs.  Day off so popped to Decathlon to pick up some knick knacks and the ride there was thoroughly pleasant - sunshine, light breeze, and lovely new tarmac on the new stretched of cycle path next to tramlines.  

Journey home:  overcast, cold, threatening rain and a ferocious headwind of the sort that sees you peddling like a bastard to maintain a steady pace of around 14km/h.   

It has occurred to me that the journey out was so pleasant because the wind was at my back, but I prefer to think that it waswhipped up in the fifteen minutes I was in shop.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 28, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


>



With the one* exception my fav cycling pic ever.

*two?  I dunno, it's two pics but they're obviously a set.


----------



## T & P (Mar 28, 2014)

Don't think being drunk on public places would be illegal if one wasn't misbehaving. I know being drunk in a pub is not allowed, but so long as one isn't drinking, I doubt it is actually illegal to be pissed on the street. At the end of the day it's not illegal to be shitfaced on illegal drugs, only to be in possession of them.

A different argument is what punishment should be meted out to pissed cyclists who happen to have a driver's licence. I don't know if it's an urban myth but I've heard people could have their driver's licence suspended if committing certain offences whilst cycling. Which IMO is wrong, tbh.


----------



## Utopia (Mar 29, 2014)

weepiper said:


> You're deeply unpleasant.



I didn't bring rape into the conversation though did I?


----------



## Utopia (Mar 29, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> cos Utopia was being weird and creepy



No, I was being funny, you were the one being weird & creepy by bringing rape into it. Sick man.


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 29, 2014)

Moving the subject back to bicycles - while continuing with a sprinkling of weird and creepy

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1567410/Man-who-had-sex-with-bike-in-court.html


----------



## Onket (Mar 29, 2014)

fredfelt said:


> Moving the subject back to bicycles - while continuing with a sprinkling of weird and creepy
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1567410/Man-who-had-sex-with-bike-in-court.html


I don't get it. He was in a locked hotel room. Where is the crime?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2014)

Utopia said:


> I didn't bring rape into the conversation though did I?


Yeah you did


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a load of bollocks. Alcohol affects your reactions and judgement. Don't romanticise it!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I'm not arguing any point.
> I was just asking if there is a difference between the legal drink and drive limit and what you can legally drink and ride at.
> Then saying I can see why there isn't a chemical limit like with driving.


I'm not sure why you say that last sentence


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2014)

Onket said:


> Not until you bizarrely mentioned sexual assault & rape.


Why is it bizarre? Drunk & sexy ffs


----------



## Utopia (Mar 29, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah you did



When?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2014)

Utopia said:


> When?


Drunk n sexy ffs. Well weird


----------



## Utopia (Mar 29, 2014)

So sexy to you means rape then????!?? 

You're single aren't you?….I wonder why!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2014)

WTF?


Utopia said:


> Nah.........I go to magistrates court quite a lot and not once have a heard a charge sheet read out stating that the defendent was accused of being 'Drunk & Sexy'


maybe I was wrong, but I thought it needed pointing out that alcohol can make.people behave very badly indeed. I apologise for being serious


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 29, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not sure why you say that last sentence


because weepiper answered my question.
She linked to the law about the 800mg/l of alcohol in blood doesn't apply to cars. Its just down to a judgement of if you are capable of controlling the push bike. And that seems to make sense..

What's confusing?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> because weepiper answered my question.
> She linked to the law about the 800mg/l of alcohol in blood doesn't apply to cars. Its just down to a judgement of if you are capable of controlling the push bike. And that seems to make sense..
> 
> What's confusing?


It's confusing why it also doesn't apply to cyclists


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 29, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It's confusing why it also doesn't apply to cyclists


oh right.. really?!

its because there is far less risk.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> oh right.. really?!
> 
> its because there is far less risk.


I don't drive, so excuse a silly question, but which is easiest to lose control of, a car or a bike?


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 29, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't drive, so excuse a silly question, but which is easiest to lose control of, a car or a bike?


sure you have to balance on a bike, and everything..
but a car can go 130 mph. you can't see as much. you are caged away from the world around you so have less idea of the conditions and space around you.

Its more a case of fucking up in a car being far far more serious.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 29, 2014)

don't get me wrong. I'm not defending drinking and cycling. obviously its a daft thing to do.

But I will do it (boris biked from southwark to angel at 2am last night). But won't touch a drop if driving.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> sure you have to balance on a bike, and everything..
> but a car can go 130 mph. you can't see as much. you are caged away from the world around you so have less idea of the conditions and space around you.
> 
> Its more a case of fucking up in a car being far far more serious.


I think you are probably far more likely to come a cropper on a bike than in a car if you're wasted


----------



## BigTom (Mar 29, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I think you are probably far more likely to come a cropper on a bike than in a car if you're wasted



But when you come a cropper on a bike, you're not likely to cause much damage to anyone other than yourself, and probably not much to yourself either. Come a cropper in a car and you'll likely do a fair amount of damage to someone or something.

Risk isn't just about likelyhood of occurance, it's also about potential consequences, and where the potential consequences are lower, there's less need to mitigate against that risk.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2014)

You are likely to hurt or kill yourself and distress witnesses. I'm not sure why people think that doesn't warrant legislation


----------



## BigTom (Mar 29, 2014)

I know a few people who have come off their bike when drunk, worst injury being a fracture. I don't think that you are likely to kill yourself, and I don't think that there are stats to back that up, whereas there was a lot of statistical evidence showing that drunk driving led to deaths afaik. 
Do you think that drunk cycling causes such a problem that police should be spending their time and resources breathalysing cyclists rather than doing other things?
I think you need to start off by showing that there is an actual problem to be solved here, and that the problem is big enough to warrant those resources being used to tackle it.

Also, I thought this was about setting hard limits, not about legislation, as there's already legislation making it illegal to be drunk and cycling - just that the decision about whether you breached that law is based on a police officer's judgement as to whether you are capable of cycling or not, rather than because your blood alcohol levels have exceeded a set amount.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 29, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> You are likely to hurt or kill yourself and distress witnesses. I'm not sure why people think that doesn't warrant legislation


this:


BigTom said:


> Also, I thought this was about setting hard limits, not about legislation, as there's already legislation making it illegal to be drunk and cycling - just that the decision about whether you breached that law is based on a police officer's judgement as to whether you are capable of cycling or not, rather than because your blood alcohol levels have exceeded a set amount.



Are you just thinking in terms of driving about the centre of town? at 60mph on a country road, or 100mph down the motorway you are going to kill a lot of people, or end up destroying a building if you make a mistake.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah you're right, BigTom  I just think that perhaps we are too glib about it. I think the likelihood of skinning your knee and spraining your wrist  should be a good enough argument not to drink and ride.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> this:
> 
> 
> Are you just thinking in terms of driving about the centre of town? at 60mph on a country road, or 100mph down the motorway you are going to kill a lot of people, or end up destroying a building if you make a mistake.


I wasn't comparing potential damage. As I said in the previous post, the likelihood of acquiring a minor injury should be a compelling enough reason not to do it. But we humans are silly. I probably shouldn't listen to music on my bike but I do cos I love it


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 29, 2014)

i have a mate who used to love cycling about leeds at 4am when pilled up...

And I am sure there was talk on here about acid and push bikes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> i have a mate who used to love cycling about leeds at 4am when pilled up...
> 
> And I am sure there was talk on here about acid and push bikes.


A friend of mine is a big fan of acid cycling, perhaps in tribute to Hoffman.
I think that's just plain daft though


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 29, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> A friend of mine is a big fan of acid cycling, perhaps in tribute to Hoffman.
> I think that's just plain daft though


once it took me half an hour to get through a field gate, after a load of acid. 
not a chance of me even getting on a bike in that state.


----------



## Onket (Mar 29, 2014)

Good to see we can still find things to argue about without gentlegreen's assistance!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2014)

Has he retired from the thread? 
I suppose talk of beating him up didn't help


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 29, 2014)

i'm going to send him a PM of support.


----------



## Onket (Mar 29, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Has he retired from the thread?
> I suppose talk of beating him up didn't help


It was a verbal kicking, wasn't it? Nothing to do with anyone beating anyone up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2014)

Perhaps. Was still a bit shitty.

I washed my bike today. It was only a half-arsed effort as I couldn't be arsed with the fiddly bits and there's still quite a bit of dirt on it.
I only did it as I had a puncture and had to take it into the shop and I got ticked off by them last time I took it in.


----------



## stavros (Mar 29, 2014)

I prepared really well this morning, letting my breakfast digest, keeping very hydrated and keeping in a gear one lower than I could've done, before hitting a hill I remember being a lot longer the last time I did it a few months ago. I went up it really easily, staying comfortably in fourth gear.

Great weather too.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 29, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Perhaps. Was still a bit shitty.
> 
> I washed my bike today. It was only a half-arsed effort as I couldn't be arsed with the fiddly bits and there's still quite a bit of dirt on it.
> I only did it as I had a puncture and had to take it into the shop and I got ticked off by them last time I took it in.


i am hoping to clean mine tomorrow, if the weather doesn't act like a tit.

its got a good 6 months of filth on it now, and it needs a few adjustments to brakes and gears.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 29, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Has he retired from the thread?
> I suppose talk of beating him up didn't help



Well he hasn't posted since you (among others) gave him a serial baiting. But of course, it was all healthy 'debate' on t'internet eh?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Well he hasn't posted since you (among others) gave him a serial baiting. But of course, it was all healthy 'debate' on t'internet eh?


 I don't think I was too harsh. Just disagreeing with him


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 29, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> What a load of bollocks. Alcohol affects your reactions and judgement. Don't romanticise it!



Oh look! here come the _veloista nouveaux_ with their completely humourless, reductionist, absolutist take. Can't have a beer and ride your bike, that would be too much like fun. And all this talk of 'distressing witnesses' if I fall off and trash myself - hilarious.

Fuck the fuck off.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Oh look! here come the veloista nouveaux with their completely humourless, reductionist, absolutist take. Can't have a beer and ride your bike, that would be too much like fun. And all this talk of 'distressing witnesses' if I fall off and trash myself - hilarious.
> 
> Fuck the fuck off.


What a curious post considering your previous one


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2014)

Totally wrong as well.
I have ridden my bike after beers.
It is indeed fun.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 29, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> What a curious post considering your previous one



Difference is its me against you, not you and a bunch of other pricks lining up with a snooker ball in a sock.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2014)

Steady on. Have you had a few? Not like you to be so aggressive


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 29, 2014)

I used to think you were alright OU.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2014)

What's gotten into you? What have I done to you?


----------



## Onket (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2014)

Is it funny?


----------



## Onket (Mar 29, 2014)

The last few pages of madness? Yes.

Where is pissflaps?!


----------



## The Boy (Mar 29, 2014)

The fuck happened to this thread?  Shit got as aggressive as the 4x4 and SUV driving wankers I was dealing with on my ride into work today.

Coming home was great though, lovely weather and the roads are quiet at 10pm.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Mar 29, 2014)

Sunburn


----------



## weepiper (Mar 29, 2014)

Fucking hell you lot. We all like bikes. Shut up!

(((group hug)))


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 30, 2014)

My Ridley Noah got slightly wet on this morning's ride. _Quelle horreur!_

I was also sporting the new jersey my wife got me in Dubai - the fabulously exotic "Tabriz Petrochemical Cycling Team" from Iran.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 30, 2014)

Traffic was heavy coming in today due to a soccerball game, which led to a lot of ridiculous lane switching by other road users on a couple of stretches of road.  

The last stretch walking up a hill involved getting a particularly shit punch thrown at me by one of a group of seven soccerball fans for being a "fucking jew".  I wouldn't have minded so much, but there are probably dozens of legitimate reasons to give me a slap *shrug*.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 30, 2014)

The Boy said:


> The last stretch walking up a hill involved getting a particularly shit punch thrown at me by one of a group of seven soccerball fans for being a "fucking jew".


 wanks.


----------



## Geri (Mar 30, 2014)

I cycled on acid once,  which was amusing.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 30, 2014)

Geri said:


> I cycled on acid once,  which was amusing.


I've just realised that we are talking about cycling on booze or drugs on a thread about commuting to work


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

I think this thread isn't just about commuting now! Just anything bike related! Or even not!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 30, 2014)

It's a cyclists' community centre. And my longest thread.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

Anyway, I was feeling a bit ill and sorry for myself this afternoon, so went for a gentle ride to clear the cobwebs. I rode the stretch of the Thames path between Deptford and the Thames Barrier in Charlton. Its become my favourite part of London to explore, esp the Greenwich Peninsula. I never get bored of looking at all the demolition/redevelopment that's going, nor the river wildlife, nor the rusty jettys and wharves and other mysterious marine objects that litter the riverbanks, nor the view of the other side. There was loads going on today. A film is being made at the Naval College in Greenwich and I think I saw Rufus Sewell dressed as a cavalier or some dandy king like Charles II. And on the peninsula, they were making a cheapo African pop video on one of the mossy beaches.
I fucking love this city.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 30, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyway, I was feeling a bit ill and sorry for myself this afternoon, so went for a gentle ride to clear the cobwebs. I rode the stretch of the Thames path between Deptford and the Thames Barrier in Charlton. Its become my favourite part of London to explore, esp the Greenwich Peninsula. I never get bored of looking at all the demolition/redevelopment that's going, nor the river wildlife, nor the rusty jettys and wharves and other mysterious marine objects that litter the riverbanks, nor the view of the other side. There was loads going on today. A film is being made at the Naval College in Greenwich and I think I saw Rufus Sewell dressed as a cavalier or some dandy king like Charles II. And on the peninsula, they were making a cheapo African pop video on one of the mossy beaches.
> I fucking love this city.



That's a fucking great cycle - love it


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

There's load of information panels telling you about the history of the area too. I always seem to find one I haven't read before. Today I found out about marine aggregates on Angerstein's Wharf and learnt about a river shark called a Starry Smooth Hound!


----------



## a_chap (Mar 30, 2014)

Just got home after doing the Las Vegas Institute of Sport "Barry's Bristol Ball Buster" 214km Audax ride. Very hilly (hard work on the Pashley!) especially the climb over the Mendip hills, but damn fine weather all day.

I did keep a lookout for GG as we rode through Bristol but no joy I'm afraid.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 30, 2014)

Home without using putting it in the granny ring.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 31, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> A film is being made at the Naval College in Greenwich and I think I saw Rufus Sewell dressed as a cavalier or some dandy king like Charles II. And on the peninsula, they were making a cheapo African pop video on one of the mossy beaches.
> .



I encountered Comic Con attendees on the shared path on my Saturday morning ride. I had to dodge round 2 Altaïrs, an Arya Stark (v. good) and a Lightning from FF XIII that nearly made me crash.


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> I encountered Comic Con attendees on the shared path on my Saturday morning ride. I had to dodge round 2 Altaïrs, an Arya Stark (v. good) and a Lightning from FF XIII that nearly made me crash.


I have no idea what this post means!


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 31, 2014)

I also had a little ride along the Thames path yesterday afternoon, after breakfast at Exmouth Market cut down to Blackfriars Bridge and followed the river out to Greenwich with a few stops, through the foot tunnel, bit of food in the park on the north side, then up to Olympic Park along the canal, greenway, Regent's Canal and back to Angel. About 20 miles I think, done at a leisurely pace to take in the sights. A few wrong turns and a few bits where you had to walk, but that was part of the fun.  I'm enjoying having a girlfriend that can ride a bike, it's ace.


----------



## girasol (Apr 1, 2014)

Epic cyclist fail, on my part.  And my first proper bike crash/accident.  My other two falls were weather induced...

On Kennington Road, just after the lights opposite the Imperial War Museum.  I was ahead of two other cyclists, and two vans were indicating to turn left onto a small side road.  I saw that and veered to the right to go past them, but the second van stopped suddenly, I think to give way to the two other cyclists, which were to my left on the bus lane, I just saw the van's bumper approaching so fast, I hit the brakes, but smashed into the back of the van, the back of the bike lifted all the way up and and I landed on my back, well, on my arse first.  Must have been comical 

My first thought when I landed was that I was going to get ran over by the two cyclists behind me, but thankfully they had enough time to avoid me.  They both stopped to make sure I was ok (thank you!!!), the van just stayed where it was, but no one came out.  I got up straight away (adrenaline...) and checked the bike and it was all fine.  So I gave the van driver and his mate the thumbs up and that was that, off I went.  All very civilized...

Expecting a respectable arse bruise to emerge.  My right thumb was a bit hurty but it's ok now (it happened about 50 minutes ago).  I'm basically quite relieved that I didn't get badly hurt.


----------



## Onket (Apr 1, 2014)

Ouch!  Glad you're ok, girasol.


----------



## plurker (Apr 1, 2014)

Sounds nasty; but glad you're not too badly done in girasol . Scary when you brake so hard the rear lifts innit! Take some ibuprofen for anti-inflammatory properties...

My ride was full of clueless cyclists; seems that riding in an hour earlier (commuting 0820-0850 now) means there are lots more riders; so the proportion of idiots rises in line with that.  A van pulled out of a side junction on King's Ave to completely block the bus lane, with a bus and 10/15 riders behind it.  I squeezed past, called the van driver a "selfish idiot" and got reprimanded by a rider at Clap North asking me _"do you even know how to drive? why were you shouting at that van, you're giving cyclists a bad name".
_
Always good when you can reply;_ Yep, I drive, I've got a full motorbike license too, and if a driver drives like a cunt I'll call them out on it. If you've a problem with that, suggest you keep it to yourself, ok? _Then I clocked he had the same bike as me so for some reason added_ 'nice bike though, you've good taste'  _No idea why I said that _ _


----------



## a_chap (Apr 2, 2014)

Cotton shirt and cycling cap weather today. Which was nice.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Apr 2, 2014)

Windy & wheezy


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice weather despite the supposed smog. I only noticed a bit of haze in the morning. But that was it


----------



## a_chap (Apr 2, 2014)

Extremely hazy here. The Malvern Hills are not visible until you're actually in Great Malvern! Usually visible for many miles.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 2, 2014)

As noted on other threads, it was like riding behind a bus all the way home. My eyes were stinging and my throat is still raw


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 2, 2014)

I was oblivous to it, in fact I got home in record time (I was hungry and had been working for 11 hours).


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 2, 2014)

Having a bad week, chain snapped on the way home yesterday. 

Had to borrow one of the lads bikes today. I was thinking 'wow this is quite nice to ride' until I came to a junction pulled the breaks and hit a wet drain cover, just managed to ditch it before I slid into the road.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 2, 2014)

Journey home was in pretty much perfect weather, albeit a little foggy.  Actually, even the fog was a plus point.  It seemed to reflect a lot of light from Tynecastle and other large buildings along the unlit stretch of cycle path so I didn't have to play a game of 'house cat or mountain lion?" every time I heard a rustle in the bushes.


----------



## plurker (Apr 3, 2014)

A rider died today at Ludgate Circus, under the wheels of a left-turning tipper truck. Driver not arrested, no further details as yet.
I go thru this junction twice a day and it's horrid.  RIP.

My commute was insignificant, yet fast.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2014)

Saw that earlier. Sad news and almost certainly a preventable death


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2014)

Had a look towards the Thames on the way in and the smog is in evidence.
Think my lungs must be fucked by city living and a youthful attachment to bongs, as I never feel the effects of any of this pollution.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 3, 2014)

plurker said:


> A rider died today at Ludgate Circus, under the wheels of a left-turning tipper truck. Driver not arrested, no further details as yet.
> I go thru this junction twice a day and it's horrid.  RIP.



I read about this, both left turning and cyclist was on the inside. It's a familiar type of accident involving the usual construction kind of lorry prevalent in these collisions. Looking at the latest photo can't help thinking the cyclist was reckless.

Waterloo bridge is a nightmare this week.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 3, 2014)

Driver has now been arrested on a charge of causing death by dangerous driving. Some grim (and unnecessary) photos in the Standard.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 3, 2014)

Having to use the aged hybrid commuter bike this week as the Pashley is having a little surgery. It seems like continual hilly 200km Audax rides have proven a bit much for the bike's hub gear. Luckily it's still under warranty so those nice folks at Pashley are fitting me a new one FoC.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 4, 2014)

a_chap said:


> Having to use the aged hybrid commuter bike this week as the Pashley is having a little surgery. It seems like continual hilly 200km Audax rides have proven a bit much for the bike's hub gear. Luckily it's still under warranty so those nice folks at Pashley are fitting me a new one FoC.



The SA 5 speed IGHs on Pashleys are quite cheap and nasty. The pawls look like they were stamped out of a ghee tin.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2014)

A friend has just told me there's been a hit and run in Clapham with the cyclist receiving life-threatening injuries


----------



## plurker (Apr 4, 2014)

'@BBCTomEdwards Police appeal for witnesses after collision involving cyclist Clapham Manor Street 1025am. In hospital in critical condition. 02082851547'

phucksake


----------



## The Boy (Apr 5, 2014)

Knees are quite sore today.  Not sure whether that's not stretching properly, churning too big a gear or what.  Gonna tweak my saddle position anyway, cos I lowered it when I started cycling again to mitigate against sore arse.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 5, 2014)

I hit 63km/h on a downhill section this morning, sat on the top tube with my chin on the front tyre, so well done me. The first 0.5 seconds of braking on cold carbon rims were not super effective.


----------



## Onket (Apr 5, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> were not super effective.


Wasn't very effective.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 5, 2014)

were not
two carbon rims


----------



## weepiper (Apr 5, 2014)

was not. The thing being 'counted' is the action of braking, not the rims.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 5, 2014)

But it's referring to the first 0.5 seconds, so plural.  

Surely?


----------



## weepiper (Apr 5, 2014)

The Boy said:


> But it's referring to the first 0.5 seconds, so plural.
> 
> Surely?


oh yeah. The whole sentence hurts my brain tbh


----------



## weepiper (Apr 5, 2014)

'half a second' is singular.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 5, 2014)

weepiper said:


> 'half a second' is singular.



But 0.5 seconds is plural. 

"half a second" = half of one second, so singular.  "0.5 seconds" = one second multiplied by 0.5, so plural.

Disclaimer:  I know naff all about grammar.


----------



## Onket (Apr 5, 2014)

It's the use of 'super' instead of 'very' that's the issue. 

This isn't double-plus good 1984 FFS.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 5, 2014)

I understand why you're upset. But in 50 years time, some other internet forum gump will be saying "super, not very "

Language changes, you can either fight it or not care


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2014)

Onket said:


> It's the use of 'super' instead of 'very' that's the issue.
> 
> This isn't double-plus good 1984 FFS.


Super is used as an intensifier
 Not wrong


----------



## a_chap (Apr 5, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> I hit 63km/h on a downhill section this morning, sat on the top tube with my chin on the front tyre, so well done me. The first 0.5 seconds of braking on cold carbon rims were not super effective.



Odd you should mention your downhill speed. Last night I downloaded the GPS tracklog from last weekend's ride and on one downhill bit I hit 70.5km/h. On a Pashley Roadster. Scared the willies out of me.


----------



## Onket (Apr 5, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I understand why you're upset. But in 50 years time, some other internet forum gump will be saying "super, not very "
> 
> Language changes, you can either fight it or not care



I'm not fighting it, just pointing it out. It sounds and looks as idiotic as it is stupid.



Orang Utan said:


> Super is used as an intensifier
> Not wrong



Of course it's wrong, you  clown!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2014)

It's perfectly correct. How is it wrong? Super can mean very.


----------



## Onket (Apr 5, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It's perfectly correct. How is it wrong? Super can mean very.


LOL


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2014)

Super is an adverb that means especially.
Are you disagreeing with this fact?


----------



## Onket (Apr 5, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Super is an adverb that means especially.
> Are you disagreeing with this fact?


You can say what you want.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2014)

You're the one who doesn't appear to own a dictionary. Your claims about the rights or wrongs of the way English is used are not backed up with any kind of authority. They are just baseless assertions that have no relationship to reality.


----------



## Onket (Apr 5, 2014)

If you say so. 

As recently as a few years ago you'd never have heard it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2014)

So? 
You're wrong about that too though.
I've always heard it around me and usse it myself eg 'we got there super quick'.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 5, 2014)

Cycling!


----------



## Onket (Apr 5, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> So?
> You're wrong about that too though.
> I've always heard it around me and usse it myself eg 'we got there super quick'.


Always? Utter rubbish!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes always. My mum and dad always said it.
You seem to have only just realised this other people use English differently to you, but sadly seem to think this difference is wrong.


----------



## Onket (Apr 5, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes always. My mum and dad always said it.
> You seem to have only just realised this other people use English differently to you, but sadly seem to think this difference is wrong.


You never think that about anything, of course!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh we all think the way we speak is the best. You are hilariously bad-tempered and super unreasonable about it though.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 5, 2014)

Super thanks!


----------



## Onket (Apr 5, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh we all think the way we speak is the best. You are hilariously bad-tempered and super unreasonable about it though.


Takes one to know one!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2014)

I am not a prescriptivist about English, fella!


----------



## stavros (Apr 5, 2014)

A bit of a sprint today, covering 9.5 miles in 35 minutes. There was a three-quarter mile drag of a hill near the end and, having started it in a high gear sat down, as I neared the crest I was unable to get out of the saddle and really sprint the last 200m. Still, at least that showed me that despite the short distance I'd given the legs some decent work.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 5, 2014)

Clearly we have temporarily forgotten this is a thread about commuting on bikes.

However...



DownwardDog said:


> The first 0.5 seconds of braking on cold carbon rims were not super effective.



In my day job I work alongside the Internal Communications department of a fairly big company. For my sins (committed in a previous life) I have to comment on their "communications". I am also an advocate of the Campaign for Plain English and ensured everyone in my team went on at least one CPE course.

So, to the matter in hand.

Technically "were" is correct. But it is clunky. It feels awkward.

Why? Because DD was using mathematics ("0.5 seconds") to describe what people would usually describe as "the first half second". 

"The first half second of braking on cold carbon rims was not super effective." conveys exactly the same meaning but is much more comfortable English.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 6, 2014)

I think I've found a hill on Google Earth where I might be able to break my 63km/h record. However, I can't get there to try until my brief starts earning her exorbitant fucking fees and gets my driving licence unsuspended.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 6, 2014)

You could try riding there.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 6, 2014)

My record (measured on an old analogue speedometer with a dial and needle) is 47mph on Mitford Hill near Bath, possibly 1988, on a brown Raleigh Magnum tourer with a heavy load of camping gear (in the days before such things as carbon fibre poles could be owned by the proletariat).  Strava had me at 46 something downhill on a dualed section of the A30 in Cornwall last summer on the Pashley with a load in the front, and that thing is not aerodynamic!  You need the perfect storm of a long fast hill with a good surface, a decent view ahead and a long run-out, such that braking doesn't need to be considered.  Plenty of steeper hills near me, but they all have potential hazards.


----------



## girasol (Apr 6, 2014)

Surely the 'were not' is about the first 0.5 seconds? It should be 0.5 second anyway, if you meant half second... In which case it would be 'was'.

Anyway thread has moved on since but that discussion was showing up as recent on tapatalk ...


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 6, 2014)

girasol said:


> Surely the 'were not' is about the first 0.5 seconds? It should be 0.5 second anyway, if you meant half second... In which case it would be 'was'.
> 
> Anyway thread has moved on since but that discussion was showing up as recent on tapatalk ...


"0.5 seconds" is correct. "0.5 second" is wrong.
half a second is correct, though.


----------



## Onket (Apr 6, 2014)

And it was the incorrect use of the word 'super' people were all agreeing about, anyway.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 7, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> My record (measured on an old analogue speedometer with a dial and needle) is 47mph on Mitford Hill near Bath, possibly 1988, on a brown Raleigh Magnum tourer with a heavy load of camping gear (in the days before such things as carbon fibre poles could be owned by the proletariat).  Strava had me at 46 something downhill on a dualed section of the A30 in Cornwall last summer on the Pashley with a load in the front, and that thing is not aerodynamic!  You need the perfect storm of a long fast hill with a good surface, a decent view ahead and a long run-out, such that braking doesn't need to be considered.  Plenty of steeper hills near me, but they all have potential hazards.



I have a recollection of 46mph (as recorded on a shitty Cateye bike computer) on a GT Zaskar at an RAF MTB team training camp in Cyprus in the mid 90s. I reckon 80km/h is possible with my new hill I've found on Google Earth. I won't know for sure until I can see it from ground level.


----------



## plurker (Apr 7, 2014)

I pumped my tyres up yesterday.
I rode in this morning, not really pushing it, and was happy to see I was only a few seconds off my fastest commute in, on 29.2 mins

That's riding at 27.6 kph average over 8 London miles, with lots of light-stopping. Get me on an open road and I'll whip it


----------



## girasol (Apr 7, 2014)

Onket said:


> And it was the incorrect use of the word 'super' people were all agreeing about, anyway.



Tapatalk left out lots of posts on my phone, I can see them today on my computer...


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 7, 2014)

I did 60KM on Saturday. The first non-commute ride since the end of summer.
It was fun flying round London again.

But today is just a wet, blustery bastard.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 7, 2014)

Was a nice enough ride in this morning which surprised me as was coming in for 9am so expected rush hour traffic to be a bit more carnage.  Granted I tend to stick to the cycle paths atm, but there are a few stretched of proper busy road where the traffic seemed just the same as usual.

Pissing it down raining now though, and today is the is the first day since getting back on the bike that I didn't take my waterproof overtrousers.  On the plus side, I won't look like a bin man on the way home.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 7, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Was a nice enough ride in this morning which surprised me as was coming in for 9am so expected rush hour traffic to be a bit more carnage.  Granted I tend to stick to the cycle paths atm, but there are a few stretched of proper busy road where the traffic seemed just the same as usual.


School holidays. Makes a massive difference.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 7, 2014)

weepiper said:


> School holidays. Makes a massive difference.



Ah, of course.  Given that's the reason I'm on day shifts all week you think I might have twigged.  In my defence, it's about half a decade since I started work at 9am (it's a new thing for this shop due to changing banks)

eta:  when I were a lad, pampered children, don't know they're born and so on.


----------



## plurker (Apr 7, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> A friend has just told me there's been a hit and run in Clapham with the cyclist receiving life-threatening injuries


now a fatality 
police hunting a "black bmw with tinted windows"


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh FFS


----------



## Onket (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice and bright, and dry. Still a bit chilly, though.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 8, 2014)

Get my iron infusion tomorrow, so hopefully back on the commuting game fairly soon.  My misanthropy needs topping up by suffering the daily antics of Audi drivers et al.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 8, 2014)

Powerful winds over the river today. I passed one girl having to wheel her bike over blackfriars bridge.

I also had to put some gloves on


----------



## braindancer (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah nice and bright but strong chilly headwind all the way in this morning - I saw the blue sky and opted for my super thin jacket and was bloody freezing for a while (as opposed to yesterday when I saw the grey sky and opted for my thicker jacket and was bloody boiling )


----------



## a_chap (Apr 8, 2014)

Full-fingered gloves here today also.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 8, 2014)

A level of eccentricity I can only dream of...

http://www.sporza.be/cm/sporza/vide...t_een_zeer_speciale_fiets_de?playlist=7.37770

What's Belgian for "Chappeau"?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2014)

a_chap said:


> A level of eccentricity I can only dream of...
> 
> http://www.sporza.be/cm/sporza/vide...t_een_zeer_speciale_fiets_de?playlist=7.37770
> 
> What's Belgian for "Chappeau"?


Chapeau or Heest. There's no such thing as Belgian


----------



## a_chap (Apr 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> There's no such thing as Belgian



Of course. Which is why I had such a hard time making myself understood when I was last in Belgium.

Anyway... the video?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2014)

a_chap said:


> Of course. Which is why I had such a hard time making myself understood when I was last in Belgium.
> 
> Anyway... the video?


 fair play to him.
Not as unusual as the sideways bike I once saw some eccentric fellow demonstrate on the intertubes. It hasn't caught on yet.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Chapeau or Heest. There's no such thing as Belgian



Also "Hut" and "Tchapea".


----------



## The Boy (Apr 9, 2014)

Hmmmm.  Bought a pair of lycra tights the other week as an extra layer to wear under my shorts on colder days.  Made the mistake of looking out the window this morning and, seeing that it had been raining and was looking like raining again, decided to just go straight for the waterproof overtrousers rather than the shorts.  It's now dry and bright and I'll likely be riding home on a lovely evening with full waterproofs on like a bright yellow clown. 

Oh, and I appear to have pulled a muscle in my right arse cheek.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 9, 2014)

Struggled up to the hospital this morning (hopefully the iron infusion will sort that out a bit).

Managed to really wind up a 38-tonne truck on the way, they passed me way too close on the ring road just before some lights and pulled in too soon. A police car was right behind them, so as I came to the lights I pulled up next to the drivers side of the cop car and asked if they'd seen how close they'd passed me - they hadn't (and didn't seem particularly interested - regular patrol car not a traffic cop). As I then came forward to pass the wagon (turning right at this point onto a crossing and cycle path) the wagon driver was leaning out of the cab window screaming and shouting at me for grassing him up and pretty much offering me out for a fight, making a real fool of himself. I just shrugged and said 'you need to give me more space'. Pity the cop car was too far to the left to witness this. Dirty snitch, but the dickhead deserved it.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 9, 2014)

My SRAM (I know, I know) XX1 1x11 gruppo arrived today. As I'm being bullied by the police I had to ride over the post office on my Disk Trucker to get it. The largest "cog" on the cassette is a mighty 42 the size of a dinner plate. I'm not sure what I'll do with it yet. I might put it on my Litespeed.


----------



## Onket (Apr 9, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> My SRAM (I know, I know) XX1 1x11 gruppo arrived today. As I'm being bullied by the police I had to ride over the post office on my Disk Trucker to get it. The largest "cog" on the cassette is a mighty 42 the size of a dinner plate. I'm not sure what I'll do with it yet. I might put it on my Litespeed.


No idea, sorry!


----------



## weepiper (Apr 9, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> My SRAM (I know, I know) XX1 1x11 gruppo arrived today. As I'm being bullied by the police I had to ride over the post office on my Disk Trucker to get it. The largest "cog" on the cassette is a mighty 42 the size of a dinner plate. I'm not sure what I'll do with it yet. I might put it on my Litespeed.



One of these? They're a work of (very expensive) art


----------



## The Boy (Apr 9, 2014)

My arse muscle appears to have fixed itself.  Journey home was pleasant enough though would have been better with the waterproof trouser - just a shame the world isn't ready to see my in lycra tights.

Have also started riding along the busy road I used to use on my old commute.  Just a shame the stretch I'm riding is on a false flat with a shockingly bad road surface, with the exception of one bit with lovely new tarmac.


----------



## plurker (Apr 9, 2014)

_RT @Hackneycyclist: BBC travel saying cyclist hit by a skip lorry crossing Uxbridge Road in Shepherd's Bush_

Others on twitter saying this is a fatality but are stressing that is unconfirmed at this point.


----------



## Rebelda (Apr 9, 2014)

Glorious, sunny ride x 4 today (nursery and back twice). Only thing that got me was more than one person walking in a two way, segregated cycle lane and then being annoyed that there were bicycles there  Don't use them when I'm on my own, but with my girl on the back I like to avoid main roads when possible.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 9, 2014)

Today's commute was lovely.

That is all.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2014)

I didn't leave the house today.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 9, 2014)

Agoraphobic?

Or too hung over?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2014)

a_chap said:


> Agoraphobic?
> 
> Or too hung over?


Neither! Lazy!
First week of two weeks off and I've done fuck all. Cycling round some parks and museums tomorrow though.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Cycling round some parks and museums tomorrow though.



You had better.  Otherwise you'll get to the end of you holidays and yer legs won't work anymore...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Neither! Lazy!
> First week of two weeks off and I've done fuck all. Cycling round some parks and museums tomorrow though.


Ooh, where you off to? I'm trying to cmoe up with new days out and bike trips to do with the booy you see.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 10, 2014)

weepiper said:


> One of these? They're a work of (very expensive) art
> 
> View attachment 51928



That's the one. The first 10 sprockets are machined from a billet and the 11th 42 tooth 1st gear is riveted on. I need an XD compatible Free Hub Body before I can use it so I'm waiting for some Mavic stuff to arrive from France.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 10, 2014)

plurker said:


> _RT @Hackneycyclist: BBC travel saying cyclist hit by a skip lorry crossing Uxbridge Road in Shepherd's Bush_
> 
> Others on twitter saying this is a fatality but are stressing that is unconfirmed at this point.



Horrible hearing about stuff like this.  There's been a few incidents in the last week or two - I wonder if there is any statistical correlation between incident frequency and the clocks changing? The last cluster of serious incidents was back when clocks changed in October/November.  I suspect it might be to do with more people being back out on the road now the weather is better and there's more light, though fatalities seem to hit experienced riders as much as novices.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 10, 2014)

Got the bus today.  Feel tired and grumpy. 

Granted I felt tired and grumpy already, but I've been dragging my feet around like a moody teenager all morning.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 10, 2014)

Another nasty lorry/cyclist collision last night.

Can't help thinking both were at fault like the one in Ludgate Circus last week. Same old left turning lorry situation. Wouldn't you avoid skip trucks like the plague?

Waterloo bridge was terrible again this morning. No sign of any work being done near Lancaster Pl. where one of the lanes is blocked off.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Ooh, where you off to? I'm trying to cmoe up with new days out and bike trips to do with the booy you see.


Waterlink Way for a ride in the sunshine to Cator Park, taking in Ladywell Fields and several other parks on the way. Hoping to see kingfishers again. Only seen them once before there though. Then a quick investigation of Penge, then the amazing Horniman Museum. Got up too late to also go to Dulwich Picture Gallery, so will do that tomorrow, as well as a visit to Rotherhithe for The Design Museum and The Brunel Museum. And some sitting on benches watching riverside life and eating cheese sarnies.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 10, 2014)

Sounds lovely. And exhausting.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Sounds lovely. And exhausting.


I hope so! Want to flop into bed knackered tonight so I can sleep.


----------



## steeeve (Apr 10, 2014)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Another nasty lorry/cyclist collision last night.
> 
> Can't help thinking both were at fault like the one in Ludgate Circus last week. Same old left turning lorry situation. Wouldn't you avoid skip trucks like the plague?
> 
> Waterloo bridge was terrible again this morning. No sign of any work being done near Lancaster Pl. where one of the lanes is blocked off.


 Handy having the free lane to make use of when you reach it though!


----------



## plurker (Apr 10, 2014)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Another nasty lorry/cyclist collision last night.
> Can't help thinking both were at fault like the one in Ludgate Circus last week. Same old left turning lorry situation. Wouldn't you avoid skip trucks like the plague?



If you're in the ASB and a lorry comes up alongside you, then indicates to turn left across you - what can you do?
Had that happen numerous times...

My ride in was uneventful; but there are so many riders at 0740 - I normally ride later.  Ride last night was great; we launched a festival this morning, so was working late last night.  Absolutely flew home, nice cool night, no traffic, a nice race with a guy on a road bike. Got home, checked Strava and was only 28 seconds off my best time for the near-9 mile ride. Dammnit. Must try harder....


----------



## Crispy (Apr 10, 2014)

plurker said:


> If you're in the ASB and a lorry comes up alongside you, then indicates to turn left across you - what can you do?


Options:

Get off the road and onto the pavement.
Trundle backwards and let it turn left in front of you.
Get well in front of the the lorry, even if it means being in the crossing.


----------



## plurker (Apr 10, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Options:
> 
> Get off the road and onto the pavement.
> Trundle backwards and let it turn left in front of you.
> Get well in front of the the lorry, even if it means being in the crossing.



yer, but you can't always innit. Light phasing doesn't always allow time to 'trundle backwards' or get thru in front - often other riders are blocking the ASB themselves, railings often preclude getting onto pavement...etc.

I always take the lane and filter up to lights on the right - but I ride 20mph+ so I can blend with traffic easier than someone riding at 12 or whatever.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 10, 2014)

Lorries rarely move away that quickly - I'd think most bikes would outrun them over the first five meters or so from a standing start. I guess just be ready to go as soon as the lights change to get a head start then move out a bit to make yourself more visible - keep an eye on the pedestrian lights if there are any and use this as a cue for heading off, or get familiar with light phasing (though be aware this changes - happens every so often on my commute route - I can never regain my Strava crown on one section because the middle set of lights now changes about 10 seconds later, out of sequence  ).

I think some, maybe most, of these accidents have been when one or other vehicle has already been in motion, e.g. cyclist coming up inside towards ASB as lights are changing, or lorry passing cyclist that was already in progress around the corner.

I always keep well clear of skip lorries and tipper wagons - I've heard too many stories so try not to go anywhere near them, holding back or passing them quickly. Having low expectations of driver behaviour is a crucial survival tool.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 10, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Having low expectations of driver behaviour is a crucial survival tool.



Indeed.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 10, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Options:
> 
> Get off the road and onto the pavement.
> Trundle backwards and let it turn left in front of you.
> Get well in front of the the lorry, even if it means being in the crossing.



There have been occasions when a truck has pulled up beside me at traffic lights and for no particular reason I've just got the heebie-jeebies that the driver either hasn't seen me or has seen me and then instantly forgotten again and I've jumped off the bike onto the pavement. Those pedestrian iron railings that you get to stop people crossing the road except at the actual lights are bloody dangerous for cyclists because they prevent you doing that and should be done away with


----------



## Crispy (Apr 10, 2014)

weepiper said:


> There have been occasions when a truck has pulled up beside me at traffic lights and for no particular reason I've just got the heebie-jeebies that the driver either hasn't seen me or has seen me and then instantly forgotten again and I've jumped off the bike onto the pavement. Those pedestrian iron railings that you get to stop people crossing the road except at the actual lights are bloody dangerous for cyclists because they prevent you doing that and should be done away with


There's been a steady campaign of removing them in london for that reason (among others). They're getting rarer and rarer.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 10, 2014)

Bus up from the supermarket after work took about half an hour to cover two miles or so.  Could have cycled it in a fraction of that and I'm a fat, unfit bastard.  ANd it wasn't a massive queue of buses we were stuck in.

edit:  *shakes fist at sky*


----------



## weepiper (Apr 10, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Bus up from the supermarket after work took about half an hour to cover two miles or so.  Could have cycled it in a fraction of that and I'm a fat, unfit bastard.  ANd it wasn't a massive queue of buses we were stuck in.
> 
> edit:  *shakes fist at sky*



One of my colleagues is stuck with buses atm because he's hurt his back. He never stops pissing and moaning about how slow and expensive they are. Quite looking forward to him getting back on his bike


----------



## a_chap (Apr 10, 2014)

That's what got me back into cycling. I started a job where the bus journey to work took almost an hour and it dawned on me that it'd take about the same time to cycle to work and it would save me nearly a pound a day in bus fare.

That was the start of a long and slippery slope


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2014)

a_chap said:


> That's what got me back into cycling. I started a job where the bus journey to work took almost an hour and it dawned on me that it'd take about the same time to cycle to work and it would save me nearly a pound a day in bus fare.
> 
> That was the start of a long and slippery slope


So did you have a time away from cycling then? You're so keen I imagined you'd been at it all your life.
I had a huge gap between childhood and my early 30s myself


----------



## a_chap (Apr 10, 2014)

Too drunk to give a coherent response OU. But thtere's a novel in there I think.


----------



## Onket (Apr 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> So did you have a time away from cycling then? You're so keen I imagined you'd been at it all your life.
> I had a huge gap between childhood and my early 30s myself


I had a gap during which the only cycling I did was Critical Mass on a BMX. Then I got a hybrid and started commuting to work, did the London Classic too. Am aiming to do more as my children get older and it gets easier for other people to babysit them.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 11, 2014)

Finally got some agency work. Back on my bike for the first time in ages.  Twenty mile round trip. Legs felt like jelly when I got in last night!


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 11, 2014)

I've always ridden, never owned a car. Started riding to work regularly about 3 years ago after getting fed up of bus bullshit (I have to take two, missing a connection would make me 45 mins late).  Cycling takes about 35 minutes vs 1hr10 on bus (at peak fitness I was managing under 30mins each way for 8.5miles cross-city).  My weight has dropped from 87kg to between 69 and 75kg, but typically around 70kg (tends to creep up if I stop riding for a few weeks - sometimes I have to do site work with a hire car for a while).  Unfortunately since Christmas my health has gone over a cliff a bit (Crohn's disease kicking back in) and I'm back on the bus at the moment, even going up a flight of stairs leaves me short of breath.


----------



## plurker (Apr 11, 2014)

a_chap said:


> That's what got me back into cycling. I started a job where the bus journey to work took almost an hour and it dawned on me that it'd take about the same time to cycle to work and it would save me nearly a pound a day in bus fare.



For me a similar story. I used to motorbike commute, and I'd see the same cyclist each day join on Brixton Hill, and then see him at every set of lights I stopped at all the way up to Bethnal Green Road, where he turned off.  And I had the same thought process; this is taking us both the same amount of time, but he's no tax, fuel or insurance to pay.  That was in 2006, and I've ridden in most days since then (+ sold the motorbike to pay for a car respray)

My current ride takes me between 27-34 mins door to door; the same journey on the train takes about 40 - so not much time saved but I'm outside, fitter and richer than I would be otherwise.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 12, 2014)

I did a 60km off road MTB loop this morning and now my back is killing me. I think it might be time to finally hang up my hardtail and go to a full sus 650b mountain bike. I'd quite like a Pivot Mach 6 but they're expensive - even for me and I'm a fucking idiot when it comes to spending money on bikes and parts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2014)

Some twats/thrillseekers: 
http://road.cc/content/news/116235-video-brazilian-cyclist-drafts-lorry-124-kilometres-hour


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 13, 2014)

Sorted out my bike today.
sparkling sprockets and chain, firm hard brakes, perfectly aligned gears.
Feels great.


----------



## stavros (Apr 13, 2014)

A good nineteen-miler this morning, with some lovely weather. The only bad bit was having to signal to turn right as I was climbing quite a steep little bit. I've yet to even attempt with any confidence signalling whilst out of the saddle.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 13, 2014)

Got the Pashley back from the bike Vet and took it for a gentle trundle. Feels like a Rolls Royce compared to my other commuting bike.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 14, 2014)

Had to go into work to pick up shop keys today.  Not sure if it's because it's still half term or because of the sunshine, but it was a lovely ride.  Was tempted to double back at one point and make my way along the canal for an hour or so, but I didn't have a water bottle with me.


----------



## plurker (Apr 15, 2014)

Lulled into a false sense of security by yesterday being so nice, it was a bit colder today wasn't it.  Cold fingertips (fingerless gloves)...

Only had to shout at one car that pulled out of a side-road in front of me - always a please to hurl abuse at old bill when they know they can't do anything about it as they're 100% in the wrong


----------



## The Boy (Apr 15, 2014)

Lovely sunny morning so went out with short sleeves and cycling cap with no helmet to take full advantage of the sun.  It's actually pretty fucking cold out there right now .  

Still, a quick check of the met office website reveals that it'll be around the giddy heights of 12 Celsius when I go home this evening, so that's something to look forward to.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 15, 2014)

Fingered gloves in the morning, fingerless in the evening.

I've been going home via Brockwell Park quite a bit recently, which is a pleasant way to end the trip. No sign of ducklings yet  There weren't any last year because they drained the ponds and replanted. I was hoping things would be re-established enough this year.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 15, 2014)

yeah a bit chilly in the mornings still but the sun makes all the difference after those endless grey, rainy, windy winter mornings. I thought last winter would NEVER end. There's also less wind today than yesterday so I really sped to work. PLUS the roads were really quiet because the school's are off. So all good, cycle wise


----------



## girasol (Apr 15, 2014)

I was well wrapped up this morning, including headband, full gloves and I didn't even sweat, it was cold, Winter cold, 4c... Fingerless gloves and t-shirt on the way back and sweating like a pig


----------



## The Boy (Apr 16, 2014)

Cyclist sitting on rear wheel + cyclist on right shoulder + massive pothole = blown out rear tube.  Didn't even have a spare either cos I'm a dick tube.

On the plus side, it was only one of them and I don't *think* I've buckled the wheel or owt.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 16, 2014)

Traffic was backed up massively tonight. No idea what the reason is.

I felt very sorry for all the people stuck in cars as I trundled serenly past.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 16, 2014)

Can't find tire levers.  Bus for me tomorrow


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 16, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Can't find tire levers.  Bus for me tomorrow


----------



## The Boy (Apr 16, 2014)

joustmaster said:


>



Not on my nice new wheels 

edit:  Not that big a deal tbh.  Wasn't supposed to be on the bike today and I have a LBS now so can just pop in on my way home.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 16, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Cyclist sitting on rear wheel + cyclist on right shoulder + massive pothole = blown out rear tube.  Didn't even have a spare either cos I'm a dick tube.
> 
> On the plus side, it was only one of them and I don't *think* I've buckled the wheel or owt.



Hope the dickheads behind you fell off and buckled_ their _wheels.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 16, 2014)

weepiper said:


> Hope the dickheads behind you fell off and buckled_ their _wheels.



To be fair, I have to take the lion's share of the blame.  Guy might have been overtaking me very, very slowly but the pothole in question is >1m wide and I knew it was there.  Just kinda forgot about it until it was too late to do anything other than find the least gnarly bit of pothole


----------



## a_chap (Apr 16, 2014)

We have a new car-parking rota at work which I've insisted being part of even though I have no intention of using it. I'm due to have a car parking space tomorrow but I managed to sell it to a colleague for a pound 

I see a lucrative second income here. Or a disciplinary hearing.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 16, 2014)

Rode the Kronan to work today - all 60lbs of it. Fucking brilliant.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 16, 2014)

All the way to Milton Park?


----------



## The Boy (Apr 17, 2014)

Think the sun is bringing out the best in people.  Lots of patient drivers waiting for a safe passing opportunity and giving me plenty of room today. - even at rush hour, and even after I took a corner a little wider than I had intended and left enough space that a less patient driver might think about overtaking just before a narrowing in the road due to railway aqueduct.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 17, 2014)

Riding home tonight, on the cul-de-sac I live on, on the last _thirty_ metres, a car squeezed past me.... and then pulled into next door's driveway.

As he got out I said "Mike, I'd have let you draft that last bit if you wanted to you".


----------



## The Boy (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks like my rear wheel is a bit off true.  I'm not gonna kill it by riding to work tomorrow am I?


----------



## weepiper (Apr 18, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Looks like my rear wheel is a bit off true.  I'm not gonna kill it by riding to work tomorrow am I?



If it's just a wee bit out (it can still pass through the brake without slowing you down) and there's no broken spokes then no. If there's a broken spoke (have a squeeze of them all round the wheel to make sure) then I wouldn't until you've got it fixed.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 18, 2014)

weepiper said:


> If it's just a wee bit out (it can still pass through the brake without slowing you down) and there's no broken spokes then no. If there's a broken spoke (have a squeeze of them all round the wheel to make sure) then I wouldn't until you've got it fixed.



I'm just beginning to see why my OH has been pestering me to get my eyes tested 'cos I can't actually tell if it's squint or one of those not very round wheels that the French track cyclists use.  

Running fine without ribbing against anything, and all the spokes are making a very much not broken thrum.  Will just call LBS from work tomorrow.

Cheers.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 18, 2014)

I had a reasonably fast fall the morning at about 30km/h. I'm not even sure what happened I think I just hit a small crack on the path at the same time that I momentarily relaxed my grip on the bars and down I went. I got knocked the fuck out for a few seconds, lost a lot of bark and I'm pretty sure (obviously not seeking medical counsel) I've broken a few ribs. The crash also ripped the front tub off (as well as assorted other extremely expensive damage) so that resulted in a deeply unpleasant 8km walk home.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 18, 2014)

ChrisFilter said:


> All the way to Milton Park?



Nope - SE20>SE1. Satellite office.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 18, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> I had a reasonably fast fall the morning at about 30km/h. I'm not even sure what happened I think I just hit a small crack on the path at the same time that I momentarily relaxed my grip on the bars and down I went. I got knocked the fuck out for a few seconds, lost a lot of bark and I'm pretty sure (obviously not seeking medical counsel) I've broken a few ribs. The crash also ripped the front tub off (as well as assorted other extremely expensive damage) so that resulted in a deeply unpleasant 8km walk home.



Damn. Bad luck DD 

The ribs might not be broken but bruised. Still hurt like fuck but get better much quicker.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 18, 2014)

a_chap said:


> Riding home tonight, on the cul-de-sac I live on, on the last _thirty_ metres, a car squeezed past me.... and then pulled into next door's driveway.
> 
> As he got out I said "Mike, I'd have let you draft that last bit if you wanted to you".



SHould have shit through his letterbox.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 18, 2014)

Lovely, lovely ride to work today.  Sun shining, no wind everyone happy and it was bank holiday so bugger all traffic on the roads.  Coming home at 2200 was a bit different though.  Probably should have thought about that when I decided to wear short sleeves and not take a jacket. Was fine once I'd got going but the first downhill stretch was a bit..refreshing.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 19, 2014)

a_chap said:


> Damn. Bad luck DD
> 
> The ribs might not be broken but bruised. Still hurt like fuck but get better much quicker.


 
After a disturbed night I went to the hospital under protest and the sawbones confirmed two broken ribs. Off the bike for 4-6 weeks! Combining that with my loss of driving licence and I'm now effectively Jimmy Stewart in Rear Window. Might buy a Segway or borrow Madame's horse to get around.


----------



## stavros (Apr 19, 2014)

I overestimated the temperature this morning, and so my fingers got a little cold to start with. I did a short ten-miler as I had planned, with a reasonable kick uphill in the last mile. I thought I wouldn't sprint up it like normal because of the cold, but once I got there I actually felt quite good and timed my gear change to perfection for a sprint over the last 200m or so of the climb.


----------



## stavros (Apr 20, 2014)

I was getting changed to go out this morning when it started pissing it down. I went out later when it had dried off a little for a short ride, although I had to stop halfway round to walk around for a bit because I was getting horrible pains in one of my knees on the downward stroke. A few minutes walking on the spot - I was in the countryside thus avoiding embarrassment - seemed to sort it out.


----------



## Onket (Apr 22, 2014)

Quite nice & chilly today, just right to regulate the body temp & avoid overheating.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 22, 2014)

I had to use the car today 

And I'm going to have to use the car tomorrow 

And I'm going to have to use the car on Thursday 

Friday I don't have to use the car. I'll be so delerious with happiness I might do the ride naked *

* Caveat: The schools are still on holiday here and it's Dress Down Friday at work. After all I'm not a weirdo.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 23, 2014)

Took the bus to work yesterday after two days off work, so went out for a ride on my day off today to make up for it and keep my legs from getting soft again.

Just did my regular commute to work with the rush hour route home tagged on (without stopping at work obvs).  Ended up with a 16km or so loop in pretty much perfect weather apart from the cloud - chilly enough to keep cool without having to ride like a demon to stay warm iyswim. Plus there wasn't much traffic on the roads.

By my reckoning it took me about an hour so shan't be entering my local ten anytime soon .  Reckon I could have just kept going and done it again though.


----------



## braindancer (Apr 23, 2014)

Absolutely glorious ride in this morning - one of the finest of the year so far.  If only I didn't have to stop at work.....


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 23, 2014)

I did a bike plus train combo this morning and actually felt pretty good riding, less so when I actually sat down in the office.  Really nice outside though.  Heading off again at 1:30 for an outpatients, should still be fine then.


----------



## plurker (Apr 23, 2014)

It was hot, I was fast as I was late (after a few days off over Easter)
My new cycling teeshirt has just arrived from KlingKlang ; I look forward to the ride home.


----------



## chriswill (Apr 23, 2014)

Took the new one to work today. She's a beaut!


----------



## braindancer (Apr 24, 2014)

I tracked my route to work this morning on my phone GPS and was devastated to discover that it's a mile less than I have been thinking for the last 8 years.  Terrible news.


----------



## Onket (Apr 25, 2014)

Sodden. Carrier bags on feet.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 25, 2014)

A spoke broke off the front wheel of my hybrid last night... Not sure it's worth fixing it. I've also  got a vintage racing bike but it keeps getting punctures. Does anybody know if its possible to put the tyres from a hybrid on a Road bike 's wheel? Would I get less punctures? Cheers


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 25, 2014)

ovaltina said:


> A spoke broke off the front wheel of my hybrid last night... Not sure it's worth fixing it. I've also  got a vintage racing bike but it keeps getting punctures. Does anybody know if its possible to put the tyres from a hybrid on a Road bike 's wheel? Would I get less punctures? Cheers



As long as the wheel sizes are the same you can switch the tyres. Assuming you've got clinchers on the road bike.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks, not sure if they're the same but they might be, the hybrid tyres are a lot wider


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 25, 2014)

ovaltina said:


> A spoke broke off the front wheel of my hybrid last night... Not sure it's worth fixing it. I've also  got a vintage racing bike but it keeps getting punctures. Does anybody know if its possible to put the tyres from a hybrid on a Road bike 's wheel? Would I get less punctures? Cheers


it probably won't fit.
but if you are getting a lot of punctures, maybe something is not right in the rim.
when you next take it off make sure there is nothing sharp on the inner part of the metal, and that the lining tape is covering the area the spoke anchor.
also check the inside of the tyre for anything sharp.

i had to get a spoke replaced recently.. i can't remember how much it cost, though. more than i guessed it would have, i think


----------



## Crispy (Apr 25, 2014)

ovaltina said:


> Thanks, not sure if they're the same but they might be, the hybrid tyres are a lot wider


The same rims can hold quite different widths of tyre. Be sure to swap the inner tubes as well - they should be sized for the tyres.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 25, 2014)

ok, i could be wrong, i've never been able to swap them between a road and a hybrid bike though


----------



## astral (Apr 25, 2014)

Back on the bike this week after a really nasty fall two weeks ago which resulted in nasty concussion, cuts and bruises and what feels like, but isn't xraying as a broken wrist.

My confidence has taken a bit of a nose dive as a result. Which was helped massively this morning by an Audi R8 pulling out in front of me without looking.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok thanks, I'll have a look at both bike tomorrow and see if they're close enough to give it a try. I've only ridden the racer twice and got a puncture both times, bought it second hand in Feb then stored it, but it's really good to ride when it's not broken so I think more durable tyres might help. Im quite rough on my bikes! Both punctures happened on the same gravelly stretch of road. I think im too heavy for the little road bike tyres.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 25, 2014)

ovaltina said:


> Ok thanks, I'll have a look at both bike tomorrow and see if they're close enough to give it a try. I've only ridden the racer twice and got a puncture both times, bought it second hand in Feb then stored it, but it's really good to ride when it's not broken so I think more durable tyres might help. Im quite rough on my bikes! Both punctures happened on the same gravelly stretch of road. I think im too heavy for the little road bike tyres.


I weigh 19 stone and ride a racer style bike. i used to get punctures occasionally with the cheap tyres on it, but now I have some Continental Gatorskin tyres on it and have only had one in the last couple of years.
they cost about £20 each


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 25, 2014)

astral said:


> Back on the bike this week after a really nasty fall two weeks ago which resulted in nasty concussion, cuts and bruises and what feels like, but isn't xraying as a broken wrist.
> 
> My confidence has taken a bit of a nose dive as a result. Which was helped massively this morning by an Audi R8 pulling out in front of me without looking.


you're doing well to be back on it at all, so quickly..
keep it up and don't let the bastards get the better of you


----------



## weepiper (Apr 25, 2014)

ovaltina said:


> Ok thanks, I'll have a look at both bike tomorrow and see if they're close enough to give it a try. I've only ridden the racer twice and got a puncture both times, bought it second hand in Feb then stored it, but it's really good to ride when it's not broken so I think more durable tyres might help. Im quite rough on my bikes! Both punctures happened on the same gravelly stretch of road. I think im too heavy for the little road bike tyres.



depending how vintage it is they may not be the same wheel size. Check the sidewall and if they both say '700 x' something then you'll be ok to swap them. The racer might say '27 x 1 1/4' or '27 x 1 1/8' in which case the tyres from the hybrid won't fit as they'll be a smaller diameter.
Tyre clearance under the brake/ through the chainstays at the back might be an issue on the racer too but it could be worth a try

edit to add you're probably not pumping the racer tyres up hard enough - it's very hard to get 100psi with a wee hand pump


----------



## The Boy (Apr 25, 2014)

Got bored so went out for a bike ride.  Checked the weather and no rain was predicted and, since the roads were drying up nicely I figured short sleeves would be in order.  Forgot to check the wind forecast - icy cold so it was. Still, I just had to ride harder.

Going to have to find some nice out of town roads for riding on though, cos I basically cycled to work and back again as I did on Wednesday.  I'm now off to have a shower, a bite to eat and then get ready to ride to work. And I'll obviously have to ride home when I finish work.  All a bit samey, tbh.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 25, 2014)

weepiper said:


> depending how vintage it is they may not be the same wheel size. Check the sidewall and if they both say '700 x' something then you'll be ok to swap them. The racer might say '27 x 1 1/4' or '27 x 1 1/8' in which case the tyres from the hybrid won't fit as they'll be a smaller diameter.
> Tyre clearance under the brake/ through the chainstays at the back might be an issue on the racer too but it could be worth a try
> 
> edit to add you're probably not pumping the racer tyres up hard enough - it's very hard to get 100psi with a wee hand pump


I think the racer is 700c,  its a raleigh criterium triathlon from the late 70s. Not sure about the hybrid but I guess it might be the same. 

Interesting about the tyre pressure, I did have a hell of a job getting it pumped up so that may well be it.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 25, 2014)

ovaltina said:


> I think the racer is 700c,  its a raleigh criterium triathlon from the late 70s. Not sure about the hybrid but I guess it might be the same.
> 
> Interesting about the tyre pressure, I did have a hell of a job getting it pumped up so that may well be it.


some bike shops have a free track pump tied up outside (evanscycles)


----------



## plurker (Apr 25, 2014)

Commute in was tiring - did a run l;ast night and pushed it a bit too far - thighs killing me today 

Getting a new (1980s) Peugeot racer at the weekend.  It sounds pretty shagged; brakes not working, chain and cogs all a bit knackered, but frame is a nice one and I'm getting it for a song. I plan to restore it to some kind of former glory; dunno if to build it up as a hipster-single-speed, or a 10spd, the hilliest I ride is Herne Hill over to Camberwell so might do s/s. 
I know very little about bikes - argh!


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 26, 2014)

weepiper said:


> depending how vintage it is they may not be the same wheel size. Check the sidewall and if they both say '700 x' something then you'll be ok to swap them. The racer might say '27 x 1 1/4' or '27 x 1 1/8' in which case the tyres from the hybrid won't fit as they'll be a smaller diameter.
> Tyre clearance under the brake/ through the chainstays at the back might be an issue on the racer too but it could be worth a try
> 
> edit to add you're probably not pumping the racer tyres up hard enough - it's very hard to get 100psi with a wee hand pump



It worked - the racer wheels were 700 x 16 and the hybrids 700 x 25 so I swapped the tyres and tubes over this morning. The bike feels a bit weird to ride and the front wheel seems to be wobbling on its axle a bit, not sure if it was before, but its not noticable when riding and the bike is much much better than before.

I guess eventually I might try some road bike tyres but for going over the potholes and puddles of London the bigger tyres feel more comfortable, and I don't feel like I have to avoid every crack in the road incase I break something.


----------



## stavros (Apr 26, 2014)

A pretty short one this afternoon, as I knew it would chuck it down at some point, but I really gave it some welly, both into and with the strong wind.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 26, 2014)

Ride in was a bit of a struggle.  Coming home the weather was perfect - nice and mild, no rain and not so much as a hint of a breeze.

Legs are starting to get a bit knackered though - can't wait for day off on Monday.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 27, 2014)

Dry on the way in.  Hoping the rain stays off for another hour


----------



## stavros (Apr 27, 2014)

I got out nice and early this morning and had a cracker of a ride. No real hills of any note, but I managed 15.5 miles in 56 minutes, helped by all the traffic lights being green as I came to them.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice ride in on the raleigh this morning... So much lighter than my old hybrid, and its the right size for me so no back pain


----------



## a_chap (Apr 29, 2014)

Didn't commute yesterday as I'd booked the car in for a little TLC. So I stuck the bike in the back of the car and set off from the garage to do a quick 200km ride. But I had to get back in time to pick up the car. 
Luckily I managed it


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 29, 2014)

YEAH i cycled in for the first time in about  2 years and i feel great. i have moved significantly further away from work i discovered though.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 29, 2014)

I bought an Apollo hybrid for £40 off eBay to cover me for the 6 mile round-trip to the station once I've moved house. It's actually loads of fun to ride. Despite weighing about 5 times as much as my carbon road bike, it doesn't feel too slow at all.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 29, 2014)

Only just twigged why there were so many more bikes on the road this morning


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 29, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Only just twigged why there were so many more bikes on the road this morning


I kind of like it..
A lot of the people cycling today don't really know what they are doing or where they are going, but there is a nice feeling to it


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 29, 2014)

I got a free bike from haringey council! exactly like the first one i ever had stolen.


----------



## girasol (Apr 29, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I kind of like it..
> A lot of the people cycling today don't really know what they are doing or where they are going, but there is a nice feeling to it



Also it means I get to overtake a lot more people  Usually that early in the morning it's mostly me getting overtaken by the racers in lycra!

edit: traffic was extremely heavy too, at 6:30-7:00...


----------



## plurker (Apr 29, 2014)

Lots more riders on the road at 0830 too; and lots more cars.  
Commute felt a lot slower, as I was dodging in ant out of vehicles blocking every major junction; but actually only took 3 mins longer than usual.

Picked up the new (old) bike today, not sure how to ride two bikes home at once this evening


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 29, 2014)

Came off this morning about 100m from the office (Did bike-train-bike since I'm just coming back to life after period of severe anaemia). No idea what happened, witness (work colleague) said I hit a kerb but Strava shows me out quite wide getting in position for the last right turn before a sharp swing to left. Vague memory of a navy blue car passing but I think someone would have said something If that had hit me. Really can't remember anything past seeing another cyclist I was following turning off about 200m before.  Knocked myself out (despite helmet) and bad road rash and bruising on right arm and left shin. Hole in Polaris shell jacket I bought for Christmas - oddly in the back, not anywhere that I've scuffed myself. Ambulance cut off the other clothes I had on top.

 Nothing broken according to X-ray but shoulder and head quite achey. Hospital said I could have blacked out from anaemia but that hasn't happened before and not sure how that would make me swing left suddenly. Could have been something failing on the bike or a pothole (pretty good road surface so don't think it's that). Didn't check out bike as colleague stuck it in the shed after the ambulance took me off - said handlebars are bent and chain off (which probably happened when I crashed) but nothing else obviously wrong. A mystery.


----------



## plurker (Apr 29, 2014)

jeez 
be careful mate, glad you're not in too bad a way. 
 Get a GP to check over in case it was anaemia-related.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 29, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Came off this morning about 100m from the office (Did bike-train-bike since I'm just coming back to life after period of severe anaemia). No idea what happened, witness (work colleague) said I hit a kerb but Strava shows me out quite wide getting in position for the last right turn before a sharp swing to left. Vague memory of a navy blue car passing but I think someone would have said something If that had hit me. Really can't remember anything past seeing another cyclist I was following turning off about 200m before.  Knocked myself out (despite helmet) and bad road rash and bruising on right arm and left shin. Hole in Polaris shell jacket I bought for Christmas - oddly in the back, not anywhere that I've scuffed myself. Ambulance cut off the other clothes I had on top.
> 
> Nothing broken according to X-ray but shoulder and head quite achey. Hospital said I could have blacked out from anaemia but that hasn't happened before and not sure how that would make me swing left suddenly. Could have been something failing on the bike or a pothole (pretty good road surface so don't think it's that). Didn't check out bike as colleague stuck it in the shed after the ambulance took me off - said handlebars are bent and chain off (which probably happened when I crashed) but nothing else obviously wrong. A mystery.



Jesus, hope you get fit again soon.

If you've blacked out then probably a good chance that you're going to veer of in one direction or the other though - bikes are fundamentally unstable if you think about it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2014)

Ow poor you Dogsauce 
Feel better soon


----------



## a_chap (Apr 29, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Came off this morning



Ouch. Sorry to hear that.



Dogsauce said:


> Knocked myself out (despite helmet)



Did the helmet get damaged at all? If so, get a new one.



Dogsauce said:


> No idea what happened



One of the advantages of on-board cameras (like GentleGreen's - what ever happened to him?) is they could maybe tell you what happened.

Mental note: must get the GoPro attached to the Pashley...


----------



## girasol (Apr 29, 2014)

Blimey Dogsauce. Take it easy and get well soon.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 29, 2014)

a_chap said:


> Did the helmet get damaged at all? If so, get a new one.


Even if it's not obviously damaged. If you've fallen on it, it could have absorbed the blow and been compromised internally.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 29, 2014)

No cycling for me...think I've torn my calf muscles climbing up a load of steps on hoiday to see a buddha. My legs are fucked.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 29, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Even if it's not obviously damaged. If you've fallen on it, it could have absorbed the blow and been compromised internally.



Think I hit the helmet sideways, it's scuffed on side and some small dents in plastic. Not easy to spot. Right cheek is bruised. Obviously hit with some force as I was out cold for 10-15 minutes. I'll have a better look at it tomorrow. I may get a new one later in the summer, I'm likely to be off the road for a couple of months after an operation in June and will have to see how I am after that. 

The hospital Doctor told me not to cycle for a couple of weeks in case it was a blackout related to anaemia, but really doubt it was that. I'll bus it tomorrow and check out whether anything was wrong with the bike and see what the witness saw (may even be external CCTV at office). Suspicion is on some sort of mechanical failure. It's my Raleigh Record Sprint, which I've been getting back into riding and enjoying now that the chain/gears are wearing in a bit.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 29, 2014)

yikes Dogsauce  take it easy


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 29, 2014)

Actually wondering if it might have been something like oil on the road, as I would have been just about starting to brake for the turn at that point. Surface wasn't wet, conditions were good.  Road is pretty good as it's a fairly new road (business park, nice and wide) without potholes.


----------



## Onket (Apr 29, 2014)

Hope you recover quickly, Dogsauce.


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 30, 2014)

...not sure which thread to put this on but thought folk here may like to see Halfords latest advert:
I do like the fake A30 sign "sunset" or "Bodmin".
Not sure about the "Tunbridge Wells Hells Angels" reference. 

Is this going to get more people riding bikes?

((edit - having another look - I don't think their saddles are correct height...))


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 30, 2014)

cycle commute this morning involved me remonstrating with a dickhead about his zipping through a zebra crossing whilst a pregnant woman and her child were crossing, on the side of the road they were walking on. he didn't deny it, merely stated that he was "nowhere near them", fucking dickhead


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 30, 2014)

ChrisD said:


> ((edit - having another look - I don't think their saddles are correct height...))



That's Halfords for you.


----------



## turing test (Apr 30, 2014)

My ride in was great, except I almost rode over a huge water dragon.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 30, 2014)

Horrible outside and I really don't want to go out in it, but I know that come 10pm I'll regret not taking the bike due to thirty minute wait for bus.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Onket (Apr 30, 2014)

turing test said:


> My ride in was great, except I almost rode over a huge water dragon.


Good to see you back!


----------



## turing test (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks, I like it here.  A couple of posters pissed me off and so I left. 

I should try harder.


----------



## ffsear (Apr 30, 2014)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> cycle commute this morning involved me remonstrating with a dickhead about his zipping through a zebra crossing whilst a pregnant woman and her child were crossing, on the side of the road they were walking on. he didn't deny it, merely stated that he was "nowhere near them", fucking dickhead




I got one of them in the face the other day,  with my book!


----------



## a_chap (Apr 30, 2014)

Lovely ride today. Sunny. Shirtsleeves, cotton cycling cap. More please.


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 30, 2014)

Just thumped a side car window after the driver pulled out of side road and nearly knocked me off my bike. Guy got out his car and started squaring up to me.  There's not much to be gained from stuff like this I know, but I was pissed off. No punches exchanged.


----------



## Geri (Apr 30, 2014)

Someone had had an accident on the cycle path. There was an ambulance parked on the road and the paramedics must have had to climb over the barrier. The bike was on the grass and the man was on the path, he didn't look too badly injured though.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 30, 2014)

Cycled into work for the first time today, it was easier than I expected but my legs started to feel it on the way home. Cycle paths and Bus lanes are great.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 30, 2014)

A bit mediocre as I'm back to the couple of miles to the station after a week in Northern Italy.

Wow is the cycling good there. Tarmac cycle routes, good value cycle hire of carbon road bikes, or dual suspension off-roaders, mountain views, pasta and pizza at every turn. Bikey heaven.


----------



## a_chap (May 1, 2014)

Dull and overcast but dry and mild enough for shirtsleeves again. 

Then I spoiled it by clipping a ruddy great 4x4 as I was overtaking it. Came off the bike, uninjured but very embarrased. Entirely my own fault. What a pillock.


----------



## Winot (May 1, 2014)

Bloody hell that was wet.  Rubbish BBC weather can't even report rain correctly _when it's happening_, let alone in advance.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2014)

It's Summer Cycle Gear Sunday at Aldi this Sunday, everyone! May the 4th be with you!


----------



## Crispy (May 1, 2014)

Damp


----------



## gentlegreen (May 1, 2014)

.


----------



## a_chap (May 1, 2014)

Was that a sighting of the rare lesser-spotted GentleGreen maybe?

Welcome back


----------



## Hellsbells (May 1, 2014)

my one day of the week off cycling and I missed the vile rain. Win win   I probably won't sleep well tonight because i didn't cycle though


----------



## plurker (May 2, 2014)

I got the train, so this is a pre-cursory post as to to '_how will your cycle-commute be later_'

I pumped the tyres up on my new (old) bike this morning.
The tyres look like the original 1980s ones though - sidewalls cracked to buggery, but seem to hold air (so far at least...) and the rear brake lever is wobbling all over the place and doesn't stop the bike very quickly.

Plan B is I ride it as far as blackfriars and hoik it on the train - feels a bit odd compared to my hybrid, but think I'll grow to like it once I get used to riding a racer again. Not bad for £50!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2014)

Really slow to work today. My legs wouldn't move as fast as they normally do. This happens sometimes. I'm not sure why. Bodies are weird


----------



## Blagsta (May 2, 2014)

Just successfully put new brake blocks on rear brakes, new brake cable front and rear and new rear derailleur cable in readiness for commuting to my new job next week.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 2, 2014)

First day back at the office after Tuesday's tumble. Rode 3 miles into town (slowly, cautiously, still a bit concussed) on the Pashley, locked it at station & got the bus up to the office - I'd have got shouted at turning up on a bike!  I have to go somewhere from town later on the bike so this makes sense.

I had a look at the crash site and bike - no sign of anything wrong with the bike other than the handlebars having twisted round where it hit the deck and some quite bad scuffing on my nice gold brake levers (Raleigh originals).  There is a long and quite nasty pothole just ahead of where I came off at the mouth of a junction and a lot of loose chippings - that's the only thing obvious, but that's a bit further to the left than my usual riding position.  It's possible I moved in to let someone pass, or was checking behind and didn't spot it.  Witness who originally said they thought I'd hit the kerb now thinks I was further out, but doesn't remember clearly as their main memory is of having to stop suddenly when they saw me fall. The other hypothesis is that I blacked out somehow, but I'm hoping that didn't happen. Having no memory at all other than waking up being loaded into an ambulance makes this tricky!

Thanks for the good wishes, I'm going to take it easy over the weekend in the hope of being back on things as usual next week.  I might have to catch the Aldi sale for a new helmet.


----------



## weepiper (May 2, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> I might have to catch the Aldi sale for a new helmet.


Sports Direct* have got cheap helmets just now

http://www.sportsdirect.com/cycling/cycling-helmets/adult-cycling-helmets

*usual caveat about them being capitalist exploiting zero hours bastards


----------



## The Boy (May 2, 2014)

Went for a ride earlier because I was bored and it was sunny.  Now I have to get ready to go back out to work and I just can't be bothered.

As with the other night I know I'll be glad I cycled when I'm coming home and not having to stand at a bus stop for half an hour, but I really, really can't be bothered


----------



## 8115 (May 2, 2014)

Great. New bike, second hand raleigh, takes a while to build up speed but once you're going, you're going. My journey times have halved.


----------



## a_chap (May 2, 2014)

No commuting today - letting my legs have a bit of a rest before tomorrow's 250 mile ride in Wales. And 15,000 feet of climbing to heave the Pashley over 

At least it's not forecast rain


----------



## The Boy (May 2, 2014)

Think my refusal to use my granny gear may not be doing good things for my knees.


----------



## The Boy (May 3, 2014)

Checked the weather forecast and the outlook had improved considerably since yesterday so forced myself to cycle in.  Legs are getting tired though and cycling to a friend's flat after work and obviously cycling home late at night.  Given that rain is forecast for tomorrow, I reckon I'll bus it in and taxi home with the money I would have spent getting home tonight.


----------



## Winot (May 4, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Really slow to work today. My legs wouldn't move as fast as they normally do. This happens sometimes. I'm not sure why. Bodies are weird



Yeah I get this quite often. Getting old.


----------



## The Boy (May 4, 2014)

Three commutes today - journey to work, ride to mate's flat and the trip home.  All different routes obviously which at least made it mroe interesting I guess.

Everybody on the rat runner ridden side street this afternoon were in a good mood.  Got a wave from everyone I gave up my right of way to, and even one woman who I let past on the grounds that it was her right of way.

Had to change an inner tube in the wild for the first time in about two years.  The sudden realisation that I probably didn't have tire levers, puncture repair kit or hand pump while I was miles away from home, work or friend's house was a bit horrible.  I had the requisites though and all was good (apart from a broken nail ).

Had to tackle The Hill from the tough side on the final leg.  Thought I was doing ok until I decided to pop my left foot back in the toe clips.  Lost momentum and, to be honest, just couldn't be arsed.  Walked the last part and got back on for the fast ride downhill.

Bus to work tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 4, 2014)

104 miles today. Averaged 15mph which I'm not displeased with.


----------



## a_chap (May 4, 2014)

a_chap said:


> No commuting today - letting my legs have a bit of a rest before tomorrow's 250 mile ride in Wales. And 15,000 feet of climbing to heave the Pashley over



I'm not displeased either. That was a tough ride. Am a bit knackered now .


----------



## The Boy (May 4, 2014)

a_chap said:


> That was a tough ride.



YOu sound surprised


----------



## a_chap (May 4, 2014)

It's a ride I've done before. But, over time, you forget how hard the ride was. So, in a way, yes I was surprised how hard it was.


----------



## The Boy (May 4, 2014)

a_chap said:


> It's a ride I've done before. But, over time, you forget how hard the ride was. So, in a way, yes I was surprised how hard it was.



Fair enough.  I just saw the 250 miles bit and though "that'd kill me" .


----------



## stavros (May 5, 2014)

I've been experimenting this weekend with doing slow cardio on the bike, keeping in a lower gear than I had previously and not getting out of breath. An 18-miler this morning, and it feels quite good. I don't feel as frustrated as I thought I would at the slower pace.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 5, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Fair enough.  I just saw the 250 miles bit and though "that'd kill me" .



Me too. I averaged 153bpm heart rate over 7.5 hours on my cycle. I'm not sure my heart could cope with doing 2.5 times that.


----------



## a_chap (May 5, 2014)

Endurance riding is mostly about plodding. Just keep going. Mega BPMs are not necessarily helpful.

Being able to keep the pedals turning - however slowly - at, say, 4am when you are soaked, freezing, sun-burned, bonked, dehydrated, sore, lost, etc is what counts. 

I have often questioned (yelled!) at myself "why the fuck am I doing this" during the dark periods. Still no fucking idea why I chose to put myself through it. But I do and I feel oddly proud that I do.


----------



## plurker (May 6, 2014)

plurker said:


> I got the train, so this is a pre-cursory post as to to '_how will your cycle-commute be later_'
> I pumped the tyres up on my new (old) bike this morning.
> The tyres look like the original 1980s ones though - sidewalls cracked to buggery, but seem to hold air (so far at least...) and the rear brake lever is wobbling all over the place and doesn't stop the bike very quickly.
> 
> Plan B is I ride it as far as blackfriars and hoik it on the train - feels a bit odd compared to my hybrid, but think I'll grow to like it once I get used to riding a racer again. Not bad for £50!


LOL, this bike kicks arse. I rode it home Fri - with only the front brake operational, so taking it easy.  Bosh - third fastest time over the commute  - doesn;t feel anywhere near as heavy when riding - on my hybrid I tend to sprint off, then tire quickly...
Spent most of Sat riding around to various LBS (Psubliminal in Balham, A&B Cycles in Colliers Wood, De Ver cycles in Streatham Vale and Balfe's Bikes in Streatham) collecting parts and getting things measured/sorted. 

Two new tyres, new longer seatpost, and a set of suicide levers takes my total to just under £100 (including the bike). A day of fettling yesterday and the brakes are spot-on.
The gears still slip a bit, but only the lower ones which I don't really use - I can live with that.  I wouldn't use T-cut on my cars, but on the 30+ year old paintwork it came up a treat. Can't work out how the suicide levers attach - the cable seems to not engage the secondary lever at all. Might look to fit combines brake/gear levers at some point, if I can find a book/person to talk me through it...


----------



## Onket (May 6, 2014)

Heard the rain this morning but it had stopped by the time I left. Rear light bounced out of it's bracket and then the tab snapped off when I tried to push it back in. I think I'll just superglue it on (as long as that will still allow me to change the batteries when required).


----------



## The Boy (May 6, 2014)

a_chap said:


> Still no fucking idea why I chose to put myself through it. But I do *and I feel oddly proud that I do*.



And so you should.  Still think your barmy though*  

(*this may be due to my struggling to drag my fat arse any further than about 10 miles )


----------



## weepiper (May 6, 2014)

plurker said:


> Can't work out how the suicide levers attach - the cable seems to not engage the secondary lever at all. Might look to fit combines brake/gear levers at some point, if I can find a book/person to talk me through it...



Have you bought ones like this?







If so they won't work because your bike has got non-aero levers on it. You need some like these






or you need to buy a set of aero brake levers like this






and fit them at the same time as the frog levers in the top picture as they'll make the cables run under the bar tape and end up in the right position.


----------



## Geri (May 6, 2014)

I got a mouthful of abuse in French by some woman who was walking on the cycle path and not paying attention to where she was going as she was too busy gabbling away on her phone. I was in an underpass and there were pedestrians on the other side, so I couldn't go round her as I would normally do in such circumstances. I had no choice but to stop right in front of her and ask her to move over. She said something I didn't understand, so I gestured her to move over, which she did, and then proceeded to yell at me in French. I just said "whatever" and cycled on.


----------



## plurker (May 7, 2014)

weepiper said:


> You need some like these



Thanks, this is exactly what I've bought. When I tried to fit them, the lower (main) lever engaged, brakes on and springs back, but the suicide lever didn't have any effect whatsoever - just flops about - as although the cable goes through it, there's nothing holding the secondary lever to the cable itself.
I'm looking at your pic thinking that the small nut on the top, round the cable, isn't there on my set - and perhaps there's something inside the lever that's threaded into that which is also missing.


Anyway, back to commuting - rain forecast today so back onto the hybrid till I get ^^ that sorted.
Sitting in an ASB near my house, which I'd filtered into, past a line of traffic. First car behind rolls into my back wheel, with enough force to jolt me. 
"what the hell? what are you doing"
"sorry, but really you shouldn't be in front of me"
"see the big white bicycle painted there on the floor, what do you think that is?"
"but I was at the front, and you pushed in front"

thankfully the lights changed then, and i was able to ride slowly enough to keep her at bay for a good 400m...


----------



## astral (May 7, 2014)

plurker said:


> Sitting in an ASB near my house, which I'd filtered into, past a line of traffic. First car behind rolls into my back wheel, with enough force to jolt me.
> "what the hell? what are you doing"
> "sorry, but really you shouldn't be in front of me"
> "see the big white bicycle painted there on the floor, what do you think that is?"
> ...



Christ, it just terrifies me that there are people like this on the road.

The cycle in this morning was hard work, the headwind was awful and I just felt that I couldn't get the bike moving. Then there was the council contractors who thought that the pavement cyclepath was a good place for them to park their van


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2014)

Stopped to offer assistance to a motorist who'd broken down on the 70mph dual carriageway part of my commute.

Whilst I doing that I noticed none of yer actual other motorists stopped and offered to help.

Based on that I'm going to claim motorists appear to be a self-centred lot.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 7, 2014)

plurker said:


> Thanks, this is exactly what I've bought. When I tried to fit them, the lower (main) lever engaged, brakes on and springs back, but the suicide lever didn't have any effect whatsoever - just flops about - as although the cable goes through it, there's nothing holding the secondary lever to the cable itself.
> I'm looking at your pic thinking that the small nut on the top, round the cable, isn't there on my set - and perhaps there's something inside the lever that's threaded into that which is also missing.



Even when fitted well with decent cables and housing suicide levers work poorly (hence their name) - they actuate the lever too close to the centre of its pivot arc. The brake lever proper does it er...properly. Cross top levers work quite well once you understand they don't actuate either a lever or the cable, they actuate the cable housing itself. It took me some time to get my head round this the first time I set them up.They still don't offer the power or modulation of end of cable levers but its acceptable.

I love the whole paranoia behind suicide levers, its a British issue with racing bikes which goes back into the 1960's. One of the urbane myths associated with racing bikes was a racing crouch in the drops was bad for your back, so it was better to sit bolt upright and use secondary brake levers that didn't work. Its just another facet of Britain's discomfort with the racing bike, that favoured method of transport of johnny foreigner - and what does he know eh?


----------



## The Boy (May 7, 2014)

Number of lycra items I now own: 3.  Actually 4 if you count the padded lycra undershorts I didn't realise came with my new baggy shorts.

I'm going to have to start doing something more than a 10 mile round trip soon, aren't I?


----------



## The Boy (May 8, 2014)

Passing a group of poshos on the bike path one of them said loudly to one of his co-walkees: "I was reading that Sébastien Chabal has retired from rugby".  Being a paranoid sort, I spent the rest of the ride wondering if he was making a comment about my appearance.


----------



## girasol (May 8, 2014)

Www conditions on the way home this afternoon... Warm, wet and windy


----------



## Onket (May 8, 2014)

Left my front light at work.  Rear light broke earlier this week. 

Cycled home from the station at half 8 with no lights. Not ideal.


----------



## The Boy (May 9, 2014)

Getting a bit sick of people shouting comments about me being jesus on a bicycle.  I'm not particularly offended, but "Christ on a bike" would be much fucking funnier.  I mean, they've basically got all the elements there, they're just too lazy to put them together.  #brokenbritain


----------



## joustmaster (May 9, 2014)

it must be tricky cycling in long robes.


----------



## The Boy (May 10, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> it must be tricky cycling in long robes.



Cycle specific robes - got them off Wiggle.  I know some think cycle-specific clothing creates a barrier to people taking up cycling as a mode of transport, but I'm the son of God so fuck them.


----------



## a_chap (May 10, 2014)

The Boy said:


> but I'm the son of God so fuck them.



No, I'm Brian.

And so is my wife.


----------



## The Boy (May 11, 2014)

Rest day in the Giro tomorrow, and was going to follow suit and stay off teh bike to give my legs a rest, but I have to go to work to pick up trainers and jeans that I left today so may as well bike it.


----------



## joustmaster (May 13, 2014)

Nice late cycle back from work.
Cycled with/raced a woman and a man all the way across town, for the few miles. Lots of joking and chat.


----------



## Onket (May 14, 2014)

Joking about your face, joustmaster?! 








Apologies.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 14, 2014)

Getting a bit fed up of being passed far too close by huge lorries on the section of Woolwich Road in which I feel obliged to cycle in the actual cycle lane. I can feel the air sucking me in as they pass, what feels like only a couple of feet away


----------



## joustmaster (May 14, 2014)

Onket said:


> Joking about your face, joustmaster?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was on their right hand side, so they could see the smiling side, not the miserable looking side


----------



## a_chap (May 14, 2014)

"Worked from home" this morning (i.e. walked the dogs whilst doing creative thinking) and then rode the Pashley to the office in glorious sunshine.

A perfect day.

Well, perfect until I actually went into the office. Then the awfulness of where I work hit me. Again.


----------



## Rebelda (May 14, 2014)

Sailed through (I think) 7 traffic lights this evening, and had a few unbroken runs of 3 or 4 before that. Exhilarating but I was glad to arrive at my destination


----------



## Dogsauce (May 15, 2014)

Straightened out the handlebars and brake levers on my crash-damaged Record at the office last night and took advantage of the fine sunshine to get it home - riding tentatively on the track route as I was in my work clothes with no helmet. Actually welcomed the headwind as it slowed me on the descent, a bit nervous about getting it up to any speed. 

First commute since the accident, enjoyable apart from the fucking flies everywhere - I abandoned my plan to take the canal and switched to the road route for the last few miles because of them.


----------



## The Boy (May 15, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> First commute since the accident, enjoyable apart from the fucking flies everywhere - I abandoned my plan to take the canal and switched to the road route for the last few miles because of them.



Oh christ, yes.  There are some sort of big, fat flying beats floating about the stretch of cycle path I use on the commute in.  Worst thing about them - apart from them getting my eyes, obvs - is that they end up sticking to me such that they end up bursting their guts on me when I try and brush them off.  Invariably get to work looking like the villain from a particularly low-rent slasher movie.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 15, 2014)

Riding back yesterday was spontaneous, so I had no glasses, knock-off buff or helmet for fly deflection - on the worst section I tried not to inhale for long stretches and squinted my way through it all.  I think the swallows are a bit lazy this year.


----------



## Crispy (May 15, 2014)

Lots of suicidal pedestrians today.


----------



## weepiper (May 15, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Oh christ, yes.  There are some sort of big, fat flying beats floating about the stretch of cycle path I use on the commute in.  Worst thing about them - apart from them getting my eyes, obvs - is that they end up sticking to me such that they end up bursting their guts on me when I try and brush them off.  Invariably get to work looking like the villain from a particularly low-rent slasher movie.



Fucked if I know what those are but there's loads of them round Bruntsfield Links too.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 16, 2014)

I thought there were loads up by the roundabout where I got off the bus yesterday, but it was just seeds from dandelion clocks filling the sky, which was kind of nice.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 16, 2014)

I had some twat behind me in a blue van, who started shouting and swearing because I'd stopped for a red light. He then overtook me and jumped the red.


----------



## plurker (May 16, 2014)

all fine, flying along now. Still only got gears 5&10 but going quicker than ever 

Coming up the Farringdon road as usual – I need to turn right at the junction with Clerkenwell Road to head eastbound, so I shouldercheck, hand signal to the MAMIL behind me (who’s about 15m back and going pretty slowly – I’ve just overtaken him) and move into the RH lane. I slow down as I filter past the traffic on the offside and position myself into the ASB.

Sat in the ASB and the MAMIL man makes it, only to give me a barrel of abuse “we’ve got a cycle lane, you’re supposed to stay in it you idiot blah blah”
I say “I’m turning right you cock, I’m in the correct lane” and he replied “you should enter the ASB always from the left and then move across to turn right”

WTF? What if the traffic were moving on the approach?  Stupid fecker.


----------



## The Boy (May 16, 2014)

weepiper said:


> Fucked if I know what those are but there's loads of them round Bruntsfield Links too.



Annoying little bastards, ain't they?


----------



## The Boy (May 16, 2014)

Coming home last night, coming down a very fast, badly lit and badly surfaced road and I had a minicab on my arse.  Given how close he was I decided to proper amber gamble at the lights at the bottom to avoid car-in-the-arse-itis.  Imagine my surprise to find said minicab still on my arse on the other side of aforementioned red light, desperate to sit at the next stop line first to wait for the next light to change.

It's shit like that that sometimes boils my piss tbh.


----------



## BigTom (May 16, 2014)

plurker said:


> all fine, flying along now. Still only got gears 5&10 but going quicker than ever
> 
> Coming up the Farringdon road as usual – I need to turn right at the junction with Clerkenwell Road to head eastbound, so I shouldercheck, hand signal to the MAMIL behind me (who’s about 15m back and going pretty slowly – I’ve just overtaken him) and move into the RH lane. I slow down as I filter past the traffic on the offside and position myself into the ASB.
> 
> ...



You did the right thing and he's an idiot, there's no legal requirement to use any cycle lane, and there are two rules in the highway code that relate to ASLs - Rule 61 for cyclists and Rule 178 for everyone, neither of those state that cyclists must enter the stop box using the lead in lane, though the road markings suggest that you should, or that it might be a requirement but rule 178 says this:



> Motorists, including motorcyclists, MUST stop at the first white line reached if the lights are amber or red and should avoid blocking the way or encroaching on the marked area at other times



and mentions nothing of cyclists, nor does it state that cyclists must or should use the lead in lane to enter the box. I've been told that it's a legal requirement to enter from the lead in lane but I think that's wrong. Loads of people think it's a legal requirement to use cycle lanes though which it sounds like this guy does.


----------



## a_chap (May 16, 2014)

Dropped the car off to get its MOT. Got the bike out of the car to ride to work.

But it was so lovely this morning that I decided to stop at a café along the river Severn and have some toast and coffee sitting outside in the sunshine. Fuck rushing to the office.


----------



## stavros (May 16, 2014)

I'll be up early tomorrow to make best use of the weather before it gets to the point where I'm sweating spinal fluid.


----------



## The Boy (May 17, 2014)

School runners: as bad as/worse than rat runner.  Especially when they park across bus stops causing mayhem, the cunts.


----------



## stavros (May 17, 2014)

I left the house just after 7 this morning, having necked about two litres of water after waking up and slapped on a load of sun cream, and I got in an excellent 21 miles in 1hr 20mins, without really riding hard at all. Great stuff.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 17, 2014)

Got knocked off my bike for the first time today  i wasn't really hurt atall, just shaken up. Lorry in front of me suddenly turned left with no indication. I felt quite sorry for the driver - she was more shaken up than me. She was actually literally shaking.

Tbh the thing that made me most angry was the total lack of concern from passers by. It was quite a busy road, lots of people around, and they all saw what happened. I was lying half on the pavement after being knocked off the bike, and people just walked round me!! No one even asked if i was ok. Unbelievable!!


----------



## a_chap (May 17, 2014)

Jeezus! Glad to hear you're ok Hells.


----------



## The Boy (May 17, 2014)

Jesus, Hellsbells .  That sounds kinda terrifying, tbh.  I feel a lot better now about the worst I had to contend with today: an impatient mini cab driver and a close pass from one of Worst Bus' finest.


----------



## a_chap (May 17, 2014)

That "total lack of concern from passers by" thing.

Are you in London by any chance?


----------



## Onket (May 19, 2014)

Hope you're ok, Hellsbells.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2014)

Nasty business, Hellsbells . People can be shits.

I'm feeling pretty queasy cos I just saw a near-accident in my street on the way home. A little bumper-height girl, about 2 years old, just ran out into the road in front of a 4wd. Luckily, it stopped in time, but by only inches away from her. The mother's wail was kind of unreal and horrible. The driver looked in bits even though he'd managed to avoid an accident. He didn't look ready to start his car again. It made me feel pretty sick, so I can only imagine how the mother and driver must have felt.


----------



## a_chap (May 19, 2014)

Similar thing happened to mne a few years ago. I was driving down a residential road lined with parked cars. I deliberately drove slowly because it was an area with lots of kids and I know kids don't have much road sense. And indeed a little girl ran out from between two cars directly in front of me. It was a hell of a shock and even though I slammed the brakes on I was terrified I'd hit her. Without thinking I jumped out of the car, ran to where she was standing and grabbed her by the shoulders to make sure she was ok. She was. But I was a bit shook up.

It was only later that it occured to me that if someone had witnessed a middle-aged bloke suddenly stop a car, jump out and grab a little girl I'd probably have had my head kicked in...


----------



## weepiper (May 19, 2014)

Shit Hellsbells you dodged a bullet there


----------



## alsoknownas (May 19, 2014)

Doing two weeks work in Leytonstone, meaning I can float through Hackney Marshes with my headphones on.  Glorious.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 20, 2014)

35 mins for the 14km home on the Pashley last night.  Nice to feel a bit fitter again, although the 10mph tailwind was probably a helping hand (easterly winds are rare).  

Tonight is one of those nights where I'm going to have to time my work exit very carefully, based on the forecast. I usually get it wrong and get a proper drowning.


----------



## astral (May 20, 2014)

Shit Hellsbells be kind to yourself for a couple of days, don't be surprised if you feel more shaken today or tomorrow.

The one good thing that happened when I came off my bike was that EVERYONE stopped to help me up and check I was ok.  It really restored my faith in people.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 20, 2014)

Do you live in London astral? 
I'm fine really - just super alert now . My bruises look quite impressive. I was trying to show them off on Saturday but they looked a bit pathetic then. 

Had REALLY frustrating journey today - nothing to do with any accidents - but my glasses case fell out my bag & I've now lost the only 2 pairs of glasses I own (typical that both pairs happened to be in the case this morning). At the time, I thought it was my water bottle so I just ignored it and carried on cycling as I was going quite fast down a hill. 
I'm now going to have fork out £100 plus for new glasses!!! So annoyed at myself.


----------



## astral (May 20, 2014)

No, I live in Bristol Hells.  I'm impressed that you're back on your bike already.  
Take it easy.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 20, 2014)

astral said:


> No, I live in Bristol Hells.  I'm impressed that you're back on your bike already.
> Take it easy.



Ah that explains it. I think it's rare (ime) that people give a crap in London. No one wants to get involved in anything. 

I cycled home straight after I'd been knocked off tbh! Not really impressive. It would have been a very long walk home! I didn't have a choice.


----------



## golightly (May 20, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> Ah that explains it. I think it's rare (ime) that people give a crap in London. No one wants to get involved in anything.
> 
> I cycled home straight after I'd been knocked off tbh! Not really impressive. It would have been a very long walk home! I didn't have a choice.



Quite often people don't recognise how shaken up they are.  I saw a cyclist slam into the side of a van a few months ago. He was walking around and considering getting back on his bike until he relaised that he had smashed his shoulder up.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 20, 2014)

yeah, well there's always a pain delay. I didn't feel a thing when I fell off or even really acknowledge properly what had happened. 

ouch to that guy's poor shoulder :-(


----------



## Dogsauce (May 20, 2014)

I don't seem to have any fear as a result of my recent crash because I've no memory of it, nothing from about 100m before to a fuzzy memory of being put in the ambulance (I was out cold for about 15 mins). It's weird.

In comparison I'm still a bit nervous around junctions from when I was broadsided (but unhurt) by someone doing a hasty three-point turn last August.


----------



## Black Halo (May 20, 2014)

astral said:


> The one good thing that happened when I came off my bike was that EVERYONE stopped to help me up and check I was ok.  It really restored my faith in people.





Hellsbells said:


> Ah that explains it. I think it's rare (ime) that people give a crap in London. No one wants to get involved in anything.


That's not fair, when I worked in London and got bumped off my bike by a taxi (it wasn't bad enough to be called knocked off) everyone came over and checked on me, even one of the builders from a site on that street who saw it happen.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2014)

I think Hellsbells' experience was an unusual one. Most people are decent and would stop and help.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I think Hellsbells' experience was an unusual one. Most people are decent and would stop and help.



Really? Maybe it's just me then. It's happened many times - not just falling off my bike, but tripping over etc - people always just walk over me :-( Once I twisted my ankle because I slipped getting onto a tube - I was lying on the platform and people were just stepping over me! 
It's not like I'm a big burly man who looks like he can look after himself either!


----------



## astral (May 20, 2014)

golightly said:


> Quite often people don't recognise how shaken up they are.  I saw a cyclist slam into the side of a van a few months ago. He was walking around and considering getting back on his bike until he relaised that he had smashed his shoulder up.



Yeah, after I came off my bike, I was quite adamant that I was OK and would cycle home.  And then I went grey and fell over so that choice was vetoed.


----------



## HST (May 20, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> Really? Maybe it's just me then. It's happened many times - not just falling off my bike, but tripping over etc - people always just walk over me :-( Once I twisted my ankle because I slipped getting onto a tube - I was lying on the platform and people were just stepping over me!
> It's not like I'm a big burly man who looks like he can look after himself either!


I once fainted at West Croydon bus station. I think people assumed I was drunk. Anyway they ignored me.
Pisses me off because I will go up to people who are passed out drunk and call ambulances for them.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 20, 2014)

I can remember in my late teens doing some last-minute (as usual) Christmas shopping in town on Christmas eve just after lunch, and getting hit by a stomach bug, throwing up everywhere (triggered by the stench of the ground floor perfume bit in a department store).  Everyone just assumed I was someone who'd hit the pub a bit too hard after the traditional half-day finish. Not fun.


----------



## The Boy (May 20, 2014)

On being ignored, a guy had a heart attack in the betting office I used to work in.  Several punters stepped over his body to check the form for the next race while he shuffled off this mortal coil.  True story.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 21, 2014)

I've been doing the bike-train-bike thing in the morning over the last week (fitness still isn't up to doing the whole nine miles first thing) with a usually leisurely ride home in the evening.

I'm quite pleased that the new summer timetable for the trains has my usual service now running from a bay platform, eliminating the need for lugging 25kg of bike over the footbridge in the morning (usually against a tide of incoming passengers).  Saves me about a minute and a fair amount of bother.


----------



## plurker (May 21, 2014)

Seems like the fine weather has brought out the idiots.

I've a Vespa-related grrrr.
The cycle-lane up to the ASB is blocked with bikes, so I'm filtering between two stationary lanes of traffic.  A scooter-rider is cutting across these two lanes, perpendicular to the cars, zigzagging to get to the front. 
Rider doesn't look up and is clearly about to pull out in front of me, so I slam brakes on, they squeal hard, rear wheel lifts off etc. I shout '_why don't you fucking look?_' 
Vespa-boy then looks at me and without a word of apology says '_you should be in the blue lane mate, not my problem...' _and rides off. I caught him at the next set of lights for about 5 seconds; just long enough to tell him he'll never get rid of the L-plates unless her learns how the road works...


----------



## plurker (May 22, 2014)

plurker said:


> Two new tyres, new longer seatpost, and a set of suicide levers takes my total to just under £100 (including the bike). A day of fettling yesterday and the brakes are spot-on.



Spoke too soon 
On the way down Farringdon rd last night, lights changed green to amber, car in front braked hard where most would have gone thru - I wasn't expecting that, was riding primary doing c.19mph, I couldn't stop in time, there's long-term roadworks so the road's narrowed by a hoarding, so couldn't swerve around and slammed in into the car's rear. Hard. 

Left wrist took full impact, and I faceplanted onto tailgate. Spent the night in Tooting A&E, multiple x-rays = suspected scafoid bone fracture. I'm left-handed too so this is a real fucker.
Might sell that new bike; although I love it I think the speed I ride necessitates disc-brakes for commuting


----------



## Onket (May 22, 2014)

Ouch. Wishing you a speedy recovery, plurker.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2014)

Heal well, plurker!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2014)

Heal well, plurker!


----------



## ringo (May 22, 2014)

Hope you get better soon plurker 

I miss my Cannondale with disk brakes too. In fact I've stopped commuting by bike altogether at the moment because my journey doesn't feel safe at all and my faster road bike doesn't give me confidence in my ability to brake in an emergency. Since then two people have died on my route and now every injury I hear of puts me off.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 22, 2014)

Aw, shit.  Wishing you a swift recovery plurker and hope you're not too freaked out by it.  I guess being responsible for an incident makes it a bit less frightening than suffering for someone else's actions that you don't have control over (kind of how I've found it in the past), but still scary stuff.


----------



## golightly (May 22, 2014)

look after yourself, plurker.

*First World problem*

I am getting irritated by people using hand-free phones while cycling.  There were two or three at it on my journey is this morning.  If I wanted to listen to other people's phone conversations I would take the bus!


----------



## joustmaster (May 22, 2014)

There was a little old man on his push bike, sat next to me at some lights.
I smiled and said "it looks like it might try to rain"

He looked at the floor, mumbled something, and set off through the read lights 

I seemed to have terrified him!


----------



## plurker (May 22, 2014)

cheers all. 
hairline fracture in radial bone. At least 3 weeks in plaster, so no swimming, running or cycling  I'll be putting on weight then!!

Dogsauce not freaked out. I've had 4 offs in >25,000 London rush-hour miles. Two my fault (i count this one here), and two non mea culpa.  Given I ride fast and hard, to have one fractured arm, one bruised ribs and some roadrash in 6 years isn't bad. Can't wait to get back in the saddle tbh


----------



## golightly (May 22, 2014)

plurker said:


> cheers all.
> hairline fracture in radial bone. At least 3 weeks in plaster, so no swimming, running or cycling  I'll be putting on weight then!!



How is your hand?


----------



## plurker (May 22, 2014)

painful, swelling should go down in 5-7 days but plastercast helping; only thing I've not been able to do so far is use a tin-opener.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 22, 2014)

plurker Don't take ibuprofen or NSAIDs for the pain as they interfere with bone healing. Take codeine and paracetamol. And rest


----------



## weepiper (May 22, 2014)

Ouch plurker, those old road bikes are a bit notorious for crap brakes though. Get well soon.


----------



## Onket (May 22, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> There was a little old man on his push bike, sat next to me at some lights.
> I smiled and said "it looks like it might try to rain"
> 
> He looked at the floor, mumbled something, and set off through the read lights
> ...


In order to stop scaring people with your melting face, I suggest wearing a pillowcase over your head a-la the elephant man.


----------



## The Boy (May 22, 2014)

Get well soon plurker .  

My commute yesterday was grand apart from some hectic stop/start driving on a section I usually try and hammer it along as it's a narrow road with no space to be overtaken safely.  Thankfully there was another cyclist in front of me so was keeping my distance, but it was some proper annoying bollocks.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 23, 2014)

I had my first ride for five weeks today after breaking my ribs - it's good to be back. According to my new Stages™ power meter (as used by Froomestrong) I've lost about 12% sustained power output due to the inactivity. It was also absolutely pissing down. I did see some dolphins though so that was cool.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 23, 2014)

Free tyres 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/cyclists-free-tyres.323977/


----------



## The Boy (May 25, 2014)

Weather forecast said rain so I threw on my waterproofs.  Ride in was pleasant, albeit overcast and I sweated like a cunt.  Just thrown the doors of the shop open and the skies have opened.

A quick look at the forecast suggests I'll be cycling home in the dry too.  Grrr (although I feel a bit off grumbling about it being dry).


----------



## stavros (May 25, 2014)

A good, steady 20-miler this morning. It looked like it would absolutely chuck it down at one point, but it settled for just a few drops.


----------



## The Boy (May 25, 2014)

Got away from work early and got pissed on big time.  Weather was turning a bit lovely by the time I was home.  Should have taken waterproof overtrousers too .


----------



## stavros (May 26, 2014)

A very good 22-miler this morning before breakfast. The roads were wonderfully quiet as I did in reverse a route I had done before, but it felt a lot better than previously. Necking large quantities of water before going out also helped, as did virtually every traffic light being green as I went through.


----------



## a_chap (May 26, 2014)

The Boy said:


> got pissed on big time


...and...


The Boy said:


> Should have taken waterproof overtrousers



Oh dear, did you have a little accident?


----------



## DownwardDog (May 27, 2014)

Some fucker has taken out most of my KoM (over 45s category!) segments on Strava. I might have to drop down to sub 65kg to get them back.


----------



## The Boy (May 28, 2014)

Wasn't able to cycle to work yesterday and it was glorious weather.  Going in today and rain.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 3, 2014)

In France the government now pays cycle communers €0.25 per km. This will work well for about 6 months until there are thousands of people who mysteriously started commuting 100km each way by bike every day.

http://www.lesaffaires.com/strategi...yes-incites-a-aller-au-travail-en-velo/569426


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 3, 2014)

I have taken to cycling to work recently. Ive worked out a 2.5 mile route that takes me along the canal towpath and then up through a park. tis fucking bliss if the weather is good. 
Shame about the half mile of steep hill on the way home though ...


----------



## plurker (Jun 3, 2014)

I hate this thread now 
Cast comes off 24 June, am counting down the days. Trains are shit.


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 4, 2014)

I cleaned my bike chain yesterday and it's made the bike a lot easier to ride. Is it ok to use bubble bath? I rinsed it in clean water afterwards and sprayed on some Boeshield.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 4, 2014)

Well the waterproofs are getting a damn good workout today!


----------



## weepiper (Jun 4, 2014)

In the space of my ten minute commute I got utterly drenched to the skin even with full mudguards


----------



## han (Jun 4, 2014)

I've been really, really, rubbish recently. Normally I cycle whatever the season/weather, but I've been getting the tube to work for the past few months. Mainly because work is so full-on and I'm normally too knackered.
But I fully appreciate it'll probably give me loads more energy. I just need to get back in the habit.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 4, 2014)

weepiper said:


> In the space of my ten minute commute I got utterly drenched to the skin even with full mudguards



Didn't you have any waterproofs Weeps?


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 4, 2014)

Wet!


----------



## The Boy (Jun 5, 2014)

wish I'd been able to bring my bike away with me.  high twenties for a few days here.  no doubt the weather will have gone to shit when I get home next week.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm the one filming.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 5, 2014)

Christ on a bike! 

I'm jacking in my day job and starting a business supplying new underwear to riders at the finish line.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 5, 2014)

Jesus 
I felt tense watching that from start to finish. So many fracture opportunities....


----------



## han (Jun 6, 2014)

Back into cycling again. Yay.


----------



## chriswill (Jun 8, 2014)

Been using the Sunday bike now my boss let's me leave it in the office


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 8, 2014)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 8, 2014)

Ponyutd said:


> I'm the one filming.



That is just spectacular. You are your mate are amazing.


----------



## stavros (Jun 8, 2014)

A slightly curtailed ride today. I got about 500m up the road and thought I was bouncing a bit on each small road lump. I stopped and had a feel, and realised my back tyre needed a bit of a pump after natural deflation over a couple of months. I turned round and went back home, where I checked for a proper slow puncture. Luckily there was none, but I pumped up both tyres to the full and the subsequent 9-miler was pretty good. Try as I might though, I can't quite get my rear brake back to ideal tension. It's still fine, I'd just like to have to pull the lever ever so slightly less.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 9, 2014)

kropotkin said:


> That is just spectacular. You are your mate are amazing.


kropotkin...It's not me filming, that was a little joke.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 9, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> There was a little old man on his push bike, sat next to me at some lights.
> I smiled and said "it looks like it might try to rain"
> 
> He looked at the floor, mumbled something, and set off through the read lights
> ...


If he gets caught going through the read lights....he will get the book thrown at him.


----------



## tommers (Jun 9, 2014)

So I haven't cycled for a year.

I decided to start again today by doing the 20 miles to work and 20 miles back.  I can't move my legs and my back hurts.  I got lost a lot, it took me a total of 4hrs 30 mins...

And I got absolutely pissed on on the way home.

Not sure if I will/can do it tomorrow.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 10, 2014)

Well it's a start Tommers


----------



## chriswill (Jun 10, 2014)

Puncture on the way in. I was only about a mile off work so I have walked it in. Quick change at lunch for the journey home


----------



## Onket (Jun 10, 2014)

tommers said:


> So I haven't cycled for a year.
> 
> I decided to start again today by doing the 20 miles to work and 20 miles back.  I can't move my legs and my back hurts.  I got lost a lot, it took me a total of 4hrs 30 mins...
> 
> ...



Can't you pick a train station a decent distance away and ride to that until you feel you can do the full distance?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 10, 2014)

20 miles is a bit much to get straight back into.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah, it does sound a bit mad that tbh!  I'd have thought twice about 10 miles after several months out.


----------



## tommers (Jun 10, 2014)

Onket said:


> Can't you pick a train station a decent distance away and ride to that until you feel you can do the full distance?



Yeah, could try maybe.  My train commute is 4 trips - 2 trains, underground and an overground.  Maybe I could train to ealing and try from there.  I don't like taking bikes on rush hour trains though, and I think if I tried it on the overground I would get lynched.

I enjoyed it, it's a nice ride - back streets through south london to barnes.  Thames path (which is lovely) round to kew bridge and then (cough) 7 miles along the A4... yeah maybe not the last bit.  I might just try to do it a couple of times a week and see how it goes.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2014)

Crispy said:


> 20 miles is a bit much to get straight back into.


...and then 20 miles back! 

I'm the slowest on my commute after a year out and I only do 5 miles each way. My bum hurt for the few days, but seems ok now


----------



## astral (Jun 10, 2014)

My commute was painfully slow this morning, mainly because of roadworks and traffic.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 10, 2014)

tommers said:


> Yeah, could try maybe.  My train commute is 4 trips - 2 trains, underground and an overground.  Maybe I could train to ealing and try from there.  I don't like taking bikes on rush hour trains though, and I think if I tried it on the overground I would get lynched.
> 
> I enjoyed it, it's a nice ride - back streets through south london to barnes.  Thames path (which is lovely) round to kew bridge and then (cough) 7 miles along the A4... yeah maybe not the last bit.  I might just try to do it a couple of times a week and see how it goes.



It sounds to me like you're going against the direction of most commuters so I reckon you'd be alright on the train out from somewhere like Ealing.


----------



## Onket (Jun 10, 2014)

You could try to see if there's anywhere 'safe' to leave a bike at that end of the journey, otherwise you could ride from home to a station, leave the bike there, and then ride it home after the train commute. that's what I do.


----------



## han (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm really enjoying my commute. The favourite part of my day. 7 miles each way , entirely quiet backstreets (except Waterloo Bridge). 
I sometimes tweak the route to keep it interesting. 

I can't believe, I've been living in S London for 15 years and only yesterday did I discover that amazing graffiti-d tunnel under the Waterloo train tracks (off Lower Marsh).


----------



## a_chap (Jun 12, 2014)

Lovely and warm today


----------



## The Boy (Jun 12, 2014)

First cycle commute for nine days.  Thought I was gonna struggle like fuck but my legs seemed to be fine - even on the short hill at the end.  They do feel a bit tired now though, so journey home may be a struggle.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2014)

I think I need to start bringing a bottle of water on commutes. It's thirsty work!

Does anyone else get annoyed by those CYCLISTS DISMOUNT signs? 
They should be warning traffic to slow down and watch for cyclists instead. It should slow down a lot when passing roadworks anyway, so why inconvenience just cyclists?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 13, 2014)

I've only seen those signs in the last year - are they a new thing, and whose idea was it that this would be OK? My usual response is one of 'go fuck yourself' when I see them.


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jun 13, 2014)

I've been doing a 55k commute 3x a week for the past 6 weeks now, and haven't had anyone to brag talk to about it. About to start today's endeavour  LEGS ACTIVATE.

(Edit: Afterwards)
SO HUNGRY


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 13, 2014)

Had to go up to the hospital this morning, then back home while it was still early against the flow of commuting traffic. Took the canal and I've never seen it so busy here, must have seen about two dozen bikes over two miles.  The warm weather is bringing out the fairweather riders.  Had a bit of a sprint on a few road sections, despite wearing jeans, still got a best time on one very short bit of road. 

In two weeks I have a serious operation that could permanently fuck up my cycling abilities (at least the endurance part), so I'm making the most of it while I can (though my energy levels are still pretty fucked at the moment).  Tempted to try riding every day next week (as I used to) so I go into my op in a reasonable state of fitness.


----------



## Supine (Jun 13, 2014)

Bearings went in my pedals. Got them replaced in a bike shop for ten quid including labor. Bargain of the century!


----------



## a_chap (Jun 13, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> In two weeks I have a serious operation that could permanently fuck up my cycling abilities (at least the endurance part), so I'm making the most of it while I can (though my energy levels are still pretty fucked at the moment).  Tempted to try riding every day next week (as I used to) so I go into my op in a reasonable state of fitness.



Fingers crossed for you Dogs.

I'm doing a 600 this weekend. Hopefully you'll recover from your op and be able to do some barking distances again. And don't forget it's PBP next year...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm really tempted to try something crazy in the next couple of weeks, even though I'm not quite up to it at the moment, just for the sake of it.  That TDF stage 1 is teasing me, though I'd probably have to forego the Pashley in my current state - pushing 24kg over Buttertubs would probably finish me off.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 13, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> pushing 24kg over Buttertubs would probably finish me off.



Probably. But imagine the descent!


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jun 13, 2014)

a_chap said:


> Fingers crossed for you Dogs.
> 
> I'm doing a 600 this weekend. Hopefully you'll recover from your op and be able to do some barking distances again. And don't forget it's PBP next year...


 600! Ridiculous(ly impressive). I look at all the audax events with a mixture of awe and phantom ass pain.


----------



## stavros (Jun 14, 2014)

I got out on my new mountain bike this morning. It's actually refurbished and not especially high spec, but it's exactly what I want for exploring some of the off-road routes round here.

Having ridden a road bike for almost six years almost exclusively, it is weird getting on a flat-barred bike though.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 14, 2014)

Was expecting some sort of third-day-on-the-bike-after-nine-days-off suffering today but not at all.  I did remember to fill me tyres up before going out so maybe that helped.  Either that or it's the massive aerodynamic savings from shaving off the beard.


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2014)

My bike has been at the train station since last Tuesday when I got back from work to find a flat front tyre. Need to drive over and pick it up really.


----------



## tommers (Jun 16, 2014)

OK, did the commute again.  1hr 45 mins this time.  Didn't get anywhere near as lost.

Might also have something to do with the broken axle the bike shop found when they replaced my old rear wheel.


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I think I need to start bringing a bottle of water on commutes. It's thirsty work!
> 
> Does anyone else get annoyed by those CYCLISTS DISMOUNT signs?
> They should be warning traffic to slow down and watch for cyclists instead. It should slow down a lot when passing roadworks anyway, so why inconvenience just cyclists?



I'm on an email group from a local cycling group.  There's a few who get very annoyed by these signs as they show no thought to cyclists.  The council insist that they mean something along the lines of 'if you don't want to cycle on the road make sure you walk your bike when on the pavement'

The blue ones are advisory only.  There is no obligation to dismount.  However they can still piss drivers off who see the dismount signs and then momenteraly have a bicycle in front of them.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 16, 2014)

Perfect weather for cycling.  Took the bus .  This also means I'll have to wait half an hour for a bus after work.  Grim.


----------



## Onket (Jun 16, 2014)

I've not mended the puncture but I did drive to the station to pick up my bike. So I'm halfway there.

Will have to walk to the station tomorrow.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 16, 2014)

Lord Hugh said:


> 600! Ridiculous(ly impressive).



Ta.

It was the first time I'd tried riding the Pashley Roadster on a 600. Here it is looking regal in Blackpool. This was after 470km.







Lord Hugh said:


> I look at all the audax events with a mixture of awe and phantom ass pain.



Forget "pain in the ass". Here's what happens if you wear the wrong cycling jersey and it chafes your nipples. For 36 hours.



Spoiler: A nipple. A man's nipple. Apparently too awful to be shown.....


----------



## Onket (Jun 16, 2014)

Ouch!


----------



## a_chap (Jun 16, 2014)

Ouch indeed.

And twice as painful if you have two of them, which I have.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 16, 2014)

Just spent 4 days cycling in the Alps. Nothing prepares you for those sorts of climbs. Incredible. Col de Romme and Col de la Colombiere one immediately after the other was a horrific experience yet, somehow, I wish I could do it all again. 

Going back next year two stone lighter and determined to significantly improve my times.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 16, 2014)

a_chap said:


> Ouch indeed.
> 
> And twice as painful if you have two of them, which I have.



Jesus, spoiler tag that horrible thing ffs


----------



## a_chap (Jun 16, 2014)

Sorry.

How _do_ you spoiler tag something?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 16, 2014)

a_chap said:


> Sorry.
> 
> How _do_ you spoiler tag something?



To the right of the button for inserting a video.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 16, 2014)

Ok. I've self-censored a male nipple.

FFS


----------



## a_chap (Jun 17, 2014)

Nipple watch day two...

Still crusty.


----------



## 8115 (Jun 17, 2014)

I wish I hadn't looked! My new bike is still ace. I think it needs a service though.


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jun 18, 2014)

IT'S SUNNY  Getting ready to trek into work in 20, 30 mins. Looking forward to it with the weather. 

No matter how hard I try, it always takes me 1 hour from getting up to have breakfast, tea, cycle clothes, work clothes, water, kit, check bike, and wake up enough to not be a liability so I can leave.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2014)

Smashed into the back of a car that couldn't make a decision about turning. Ow. Left knee, shoulder, elbow and especially thumb throbbing somewhat.
I was also nearly taken out by CUNTS twice after coming off. One was a lorry at Woolwich Ferry roundabout that got fed up of waiting for the ferry and pulled out onto the other lane of the roundabout without looking or indicating. His cab was inches from me, lucky I sped up in time. The other was the usual close passer who doesn't like waiting in a single lane even though there's no room to pass.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 18, 2014)

Woman in front of me came a cropper on this wet manhole cover while turning left: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sttJLID3_rjrj-pw6KCzebw!2e0

Me and other guy got her off the street and called an ambulance. Looks like a cracked rib and maybe a broken thumb. Could have been a head injury too but her helmet took the blow, so just a little cut on the chin.

This sort of fine drizzle weather is really bad for making manhole covers slick, whilst giving you the impression that the road conditions are "as dry"


----------



## Onket (Jun 18, 2014)

Hope you're ok, Orang Utan.

And you, Crispy, I imagine it can shake youa bit sseeing someone else come off.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 18, 2014)

I was and remain unflapped


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2014)

NHS symptom checker is telling me to go to A&E, but only after ticking yes to being hit by a large object. Gonna feel like a right wuss going in but I think I need the morning sat in quiet contemplation waiting to be seen as I feel all antsy and shook up


----------



## girasol (Jun 18, 2014)

Better to be safe than sorry, as they say...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Woman in front of me came a cropper on this wet manhole cover while turning left: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sttJLID3_rjrj-pw6KCzebw!2e0
> 
> Me and other guy got her off the street and called an ambulance. Looks like a cracked rib and maybe a broken thumb. Could have been a head injury too but her helmet took the blow, so just a little cut on the chin.
> 
> This sort of fine drizzle weather is really bad for making manhole covers slick, whilst giving you the impression that the road conditions are "as dry"


Shit, I avoid them as much as I can with my slicks. Still, it's impossible to avoid them altogether. Could they be designed better? My wheels often slip on the edges of metal things half buried in the road


----------



## Crispy (Jun 18, 2014)

Any rough material applied to a metal manhole cover would soon rub off. Not much you can do about them except not build them in dangerous places (not always possible), and be careful when riding over them.


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jun 18, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Any rough material applied to a metal manhole cover would soon rub off. Not much you can do about them except not build them in dangerous places (not always possible), and be careful when riding over them.


 You could possibly put a thin covering of road tarmac over them? That's pretty much made to not rub away. They are dangerous bastards when placed at turns.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 18, 2014)

Lord Hugh said:


> You could possibly put a thin covering of road tarmac over them? That's pretty much made to not rub away. They are dangerous bastards when placed at turns.


It doesn't rub away, but it does crumble and break. It would need to be 100mm thick at least to withstand traffic. More, probably. Which rather defeats the purpose of the cover in the first place.

You do sometimes see covers with a rough coating, eg this stuff, but it's not very long lasting.


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jun 18, 2014)

Crispy said:


> It doesn't rub away, but it does crumble and break. It would need to be 100mm thick at least to withstand traffic. More, probably. Which rather defeats the purpose of the cover in the first place.
> 
> You do sometimes see covers with a rough coating, eg this stuff, but it's not very long lasting.


 That's a shame. Maybe the best you can hope for is sane placement, on straight stretches of road.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2014)

Often it's the metal being exposed and rising out of the road more than it should, presumably because the road surface has sunk


----------



## The Boy (Jun 18, 2014)

Hope you're ok Orang Utan . And well done Crispy  for stopping to help out.  That manhole cover really could be better place though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2014)

Went to a Minor Injuries Unit to save time. 
Ha!
They now suspect concussion though I don't remember hitting my head. 
I have to go to A&E now, which is a total drag. Supposed to go to the nearest but fuck that, I'm not going to Sidcup. I'm off to Lewisham so I can get home easy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2014)

A man just set his hair alight in A&E. Oh joy.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> A man just set his hair alight in A&E. Oh joy.


Oh my God! That's NOT what you want at all!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2014)

Home finally. Suspected concussion then suspected wrist fracture! I'm pretty much fine though. apart from a bit of wooziness but I reckon that's hunger! May swerve work tomorrow though.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Home finally. Suspected concussion then suspected wrist fracture! I'm pretty much fine though. apart from a bit of wooziness but I reckon that's hunger! May swerve work tomorrow though.


how long off the bike?
and what happened with Mr Burny Hair


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> how long off the bike?
> and what happened with Mr Burny Hair


I'm taking the day off tomorrow, but will be back on it on Friday.

They were fetching Mr Burny Hair some fresh trousers when I left.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm taking the day off tomorrow, but will be back on it on Friday.
> 
> They were fetching Mr Burny Hair some fresh trousers when I left.



Had he shat his kex?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> Had he shat his kex?


he didn't have any on, so he may have earlier


----------



## a_chap (Jun 18, 2014)

Nipple watch day three...

Jeezus they still fucking hurt


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jun 19, 2014)

a_chap said:


> Nipple watch day three...
> 
> Jeezus they still fucking hurt


 Maybe you should cover them with tassles, to protect them? 

Or Vaseline.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 19, 2014)

Lord Hugh said:


> Maybe you should cover them with tassles, to protect them?
> 
> Or Vaseline.


"how many miles are these nipple tassels good for?"


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jun 19, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> "how many miles are these nipple tassels good for?"


 You know you have a steady cadence when they swing in circles as you cycle.


----------



## girasol (Jun 19, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Home finally. Suspected concussion then suspected wrist fracture! I'm pretty much fine though. apart from a bit of wooziness but I reckon that's hunger! May swerve work tomorrow though.



blimey!  if they say 'suspected' do you ever get to find out if you actually have had either? Or is that it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2014)

girasol said:


> blimey!  if they say 'suspected' do you ever get to find out if you actually have had either? Or is that it?


had an x-ray for the wrist and i guess i passed the bang on the head test - i had to do a series of exercises involving looking in an attractive Spanish doctor's eyes and holding her hands. And she said i wouldn't need a scan and gave me a leaflet. She was more impaired than me as she wished me good morning when I came in.


----------



## Onket (Jun 19, 2014)

Fixed my puncture and got to the station without it bursting again.

Lets see if it's still inflated when I get back later.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 19, 2014)

I managed a full commute in both directions on Tuesday and felt good - home in 33 minutes without any particular effort was pretty impressive given I'm out of practice, though I did fuck up on one traffic light and go through way too late (which counts as cheating as well as stupidity).  Having managed this I them woke up on Wednesday feeling like I'd been hit by a train and didn't make it into work.  Back on the bus today.

In other news my shoulder/neck had been giving me a bit of grief since my crash at the beginning of May (and may have made me sleep badly contributing to the shitness on Wednesday). It's not massively painful but isn't getting better.  I've been referred to a physio who can't see me until the end of July .


----------



## a_chap (Jun 19, 2014)

Nipple watch: day four.

No sign of the fuckers healing yet 

In other news I've ordered a pair of tassles from Wiggle.


----------



## Onket (Jun 20, 2014)

Onket said:


> Fixed my puncture and got to the station without it bursting again.
> 
> Lets see if it's still inflated when I get back later.


Flat as a fucking pancake. I don't understand what is going on.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 20, 2014)

Onket said:


> Flat as a fucking pancake. I don't understand what is going on.



There's probably a teeny tiny bit of glass stuck in the tyre that you may not be able to feel from the inside but when the tyre is up to full pressure is pressing through enough to puncture the tube. Go round the outside of the tyre (with the tube out of it) and squeeze it any time you find a little cut and poke around inside the cut with the tip of a Stanley knife and hoik any bits of glass or thorn out. Alternatively, check the rim tape is seated properly and totally covering all the spoke holes, not slipping to one side and allowing the tube to get pinched.


----------



## 8115 (Jun 20, 2014)

Onket said:


> Flat as a fucking pancake. I don't understand what is going on.


There is a piece of glass or whatever still in the tyres? Or a worn patch in the tyre so the brakes nick the inner tube?


----------



## Onket (Jun 20, 2014)

I checked the tyre pretty thouroughly. Maybe something is sticking out of the rim?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 20, 2014)

with chalk or tape, mark the alignment of the tire against the rim. Now remove the inner tube and make sure you mark which way round it went. Now inflate the tube in a tub of water and find the leak by the bubbles. Now you can match the leak to the location on the tire or rim.


----------



## Onket (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah, I did all that.

I've given the wheel to the shop. New inner tube, new tyre, asked him to look at the rim.


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jun 20, 2014)

Finally managed the cycle in _and_ back. Have ordered largest chinese possible to celebrate.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 20, 2014)

Lord Hugh said:


> Finally managed the cycle in _and_ back. Have ordered largest chinese possible to celebrate.


food?


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jun 20, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> food?


 We'll see what arrives


----------



## The Boy (Jun 21, 2014)

Onket said:


> I checked the tyre pretty thouroughly. Maybe something is sticking out of the rim?



Seriously, I had similar last year.  Checked inside of tyre *very* thoroughly twice.  By the time I found the culprit after three flats I honestly couldn't believe how small it was - took a picture next to a pound coin for scale to post on here, but didn't bother cos you couldn't really make out the piece of thorn in the pic.

weepiper 's tactic of checking the outside of the tyre for signs of damage is sound advice.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 21, 2014)

Had another nice cycle today>  Only got buzzed once and everything. Did have to laugh at the sight of no less than 4 cars rolling through a red light though.  Ped crossing about 40 metres before a light-controlled junction.  Red light at crossing, green at the junction, several cars just rolled through the first red as if it wasn't there.  Not sure if they even realised it was a red which is kind of terrifying.


----------



## plurker (Jun 21, 2014)

I rode both my bikes today. 
It wasn't quite a 'commute' but I rode the Cannondale about a mile to the LBS, slowly and carefully. Then I rode it back, shod in two new Marathon Plus.
Then I rode my racer up to the LBS, and had a good long chat with the owner. He reckons it's not going to take too much to sort the brakes out and up to modern standards; a lot better than the 1970s original cantilevers.

So three miles ridden.  I get my arm cast off on Tuesday, so hope to be back on this thread proper as of Wednesday


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 22, 2014)

Not sure about three saddles. Great pic though.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 22, 2014)

Rigid part, padding, outer skin


----------



## stavros (Jun 22, 2014)

I got in 90 minutes of riding this morning and was back for breakfast at just gone 9am. I wanted to get out before it got unbearably hot.


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 23, 2014)

plurker said:


> Then I rode my racer up to the LBS, and had a good long chat with the owner. He reckons it's not going to take too much to sort the brakes out and up to modern standards; a lot better than the 1970s original cantilevers


I've also got a 70s racer, with weinmann brakes. I've replaced the rear brake pads with v type brake pads. They seem ok so I'm going to replace the front too. I asked a mechanic and he said if they're aligned properly it should be fine


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 24, 2014)

What do people make of this proposal for protected intersections?
http://www.wired.com/2014/06/a-new-...ould-make-biking-more-popular-and-save-lives/
TRIGGER WARNING: REPEATED USE OF THE WORD 'BICYCLISTS'


----------



## BigTom (Jun 24, 2014)

segregated lanes, separate phases, looks good to me.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 24, 2014)

Nipple watch day, er, 8? 9? No idea.

Anyway, earlier nipple updates were missing because I was taking part in the CTC Coast to Coast ride (I was "volunteered" as a ride leader) Sadly the nipples were the weakest link. Still unhealed they were FUCKING sore at times during the ride when I was hot and sweaty on the big climbs in the Lake District and the Pennines.

In a positive note we managed to get all the riders to the finish. Well, all except one. And a frew quid added to MacMillan Cancer Support's coffers.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 25, 2014)

Last day at work today before I go into hospital to have most of my small bowel removed.  After a couple of days on the bus due to feeling poorly I felt well enough to do the bike/train/bike thing this morning, though left a little late and had to pelt it into town a little recklessly to make my train.

At the start of the ride a lorry turning left from a sideroad into the oncoming lane made a pretty good effort at putting me in hospital a day early, did that thing of creeping out a bit, pausing for a while, then coming out into the road, me riding up at speed just waiting for him to stop as they can't have not seen me, swinging out further onto my side of the road (from my position I can't tell how long it is, but a fixed chassis so shouldn't need to come right onto my side).  Needless to say they aren't stopping, and I'm having to swerve into the parking bays and almost into the pavement to squeeze through, hitting an unseen pothole pretty hard (jolting through my wrist up to my already sore shoulder) and nearly coming off.  One of those times I could have done with a camera.

Felt dead good on the last section of the ride, bright sunshine, smooth road, accelerating up a slight incline being tickled by a cool headwind.  Reminded me why I love being out on the bike, I'm going to miss it for a few months.  Just that last journey home tonight to look forward to, think I'll take it easy.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 25, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> What do people make of this proposal for protected intersections?
> http://www.wired.com/2014/06/a-new-...ould-make-biking-more-popular-and-save-lives/
> TRIGGER WARNING: REPEATED USE OF THE WORD 'BICYCLISTS'


I don't think that's a new design as such. Pretty sure I saw junctions like that in Stockholm. It's good though, I like.


----------



## braindancer (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm planning to do the Dunwich Dynamo in a few weeks so I've been trying to get some miles in at the weekends, building up a bit more each week.  I did an 80 miler on Sunday and on my ride in to work this morning my legs still felt tired.  I think this weekend I might not go quite so far....


----------



## tommers (Jun 25, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Just that last journey home tonight to look forward to, think I'll take it easy.



Good luck with it,  and I hope it all goes OK tomorrow.


----------



## tommers (Jun 25, 2014)

Been doing my commute reasonably regularly.   3 days last week and 2 so far this.  Losing a bit of weight and the ride is getting  easier.   1 hour 40 this morning.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 25, 2014)

tommers said:


> Been doing my commute reasonably regularly.   3 days last week and 2 so far this.  Losing a bit of weight and the ride is getting  easier.   1 hour 40 this morning.



Regular commuting (8.5 miles each way) and an annual holiday of about 700 miles has taken me from 87kg down to about 70kg over the last three years, though I've crept up to around 75kg again lately with having to lay off it a bit.  Definitely gets easier, keep at it!


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jun 25, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Felt dead good on the last section of the ride, bright sunshine, smooth road, accelerating up a slight incline being tickled by a cool headwind.  Reminded me why I love being out on the bike, I'm going to miss it for a few months.  Just that last journey home tonight to look forward to, think I'll take it easy.


 Good luck!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah good luck, Dogsauce


----------



## The Boy (Jun 25, 2014)

Think I need to start going out on rides on my days off again, though having the days off to recover seems to do me good.  Also, using my granny gear has been stopping any recurrence of sore knees which were fixed by a week abroad without bike.  It's only even on a twenty metre or so stretch bizarrely.

edit: and hope everything goes well Dogsauce


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks for the good wishes.  I'm also touched that loads of businesses in Leeds are displaying yellow bikes outside their premises at the moment, presumably in tribute to my famous yellow Pashley.  I'll be back on it as soon as I can.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 25, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Last day at work today before I go into hospital to have most of my small bowel removed.  After a couple of days on the bus due to feeling poorly I felt well enough to do the bike/train/bike thing this morning, though left a little late and had to pelt it into town a little recklessly to make my train.
> 
> At the start of the ride a lorry turning left from a sideroad into the oncoming lane made a pretty good effort at putting me in hospital a day early, did that thing of creeping out a bit, pausing for a while, then coming out into the road, me riding up at speed just waiting for him to stop as they can't have not seen me, swinging out further onto my side of the road (from my position I can't tell how long it is, but a fixed chassis so shouldn't need to come right onto my side).  Needless to say they aren't stopping, and I'm having to swerve into the parking bays and almost into the pavement to squeeze through, hitting an unseen pothole pretty hard (jolting through my wrist up to my already sore shoulder) and nearly coming off.  One of those times I could have done with a camera.
> 
> Felt dead good on the last section of the ride, bright sunshine, smooth road, accelerating up a slight incline being tickled by a cool headwind.  Reminded me why I love being out on the bike, I'm going to miss it for a few months.  Just that last journey home tonight to look forward to, think I'll take it easy.


Good luck - hope it goes well.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 25, 2014)

May I also add my best wishes for a speedy recovery Dogsauce.

But if the op fucks up and you can't ride a bike again, can I have your Pashley?


----------



## plurker (Jun 26, 2014)

Back in the game.
First ride this morning since my accident on May 21; wrist's still a bit achy after 5 weeks in a cast, but I had a 9am meeting and the earlier trains are unbearably busy.
The last ride in before my accident took me 32 and a half mins.  It's 8.3 miles. This morning I made it in 32 and a quarter mins  

Bearing in mind I also ran 6k last night, I feel pretty okay about it all...

Very much looking forward to getting the racer back from the LBS in a week or so; I've asked them to completely strip and replace *all* the braking parts to bring it up to modern standards. Might cost me a couple of hundred (?) but I';d rather spend that than break my arm again, or worse...

GWS Dogsauce


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 26, 2014)

Postponed, probably for about a month, the patient before me had complications so they ran out of time for my op. Kind of pissed off (especially at the prospect of going back to work tomorrow, struggling to find the will) but at least I'm still riding for now 

Also get to see the TDF here, might cycle up to the hills and camp out somewhere.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 26, 2014)

bugger Dogsauce, when you'd got yourself all worked up for it 

I had two customers who had had horrible cycling accidents in at work today. One (in his own words) fat middle aged guy with a heart condition who had been hit head-on by a drunk-driver on the wrong side of the road and gone right up over on top of the car while his £1800 carbon road bike went underneath it, but miraculously got off with bad bruising/ligament damage etc, and another slightly younger (but not much) chap who'd misjudged one of the sets of doubles here



...and instead of making the jump had smacked right into the face of one, smashing his collarbone and 4 ribs and knocking himself unconscious for two hours and requiring to be helicoptered off the hillside. He showed me his 6-inch-long row of staples 

Neither of them had been put off cycling by the experience


----------



## The Boy (Jun 26, 2014)

I can't seem to help myself.  Getting back into the swing of things after a week off, and I just can't seem to stick to spinning a little gear up the hills.  And now my knees feel a little hurty  @ self.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 27, 2014)

an exciting cycle home from the pub..

Firstly, my gear cable for the rear gears snapped, so I had to cycle with just the two cogs at the front. 

Then between Camden and Finsbury park, the streets were full of cars with their horns constantly sounding, and people hanging out the windows celebrating Algeria going through at the world cup.

The police were trying to shutdown the road at finsbury park/blackstock road. They advised me to go round, but I plowed through and did a cycling high five of about a thousand people.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 27, 2014)

Ah, the wisdom of local newspaper comment sections.

Road tax Road tax Road tax


----------



## Crispy (Jun 27, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Ah, the wisdom of local newspaper comment sections.
> 
> Road tax Road tax Road tax


You want me to read a local newspaper comment section on cycling, for *fun?*


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 28, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Ah, the wisdom of local newspaper comment sections.
> 
> Road tax Road tax Road tax


I have no problem with cyclists who cycle sensibly but it annoys me when they ride in the center of the road, cut you up and ride 2or3 abreast on country roads, my argument is WHEN they pay as much road tax and insurance as i do to use the road then they and use as much of the road as i do!! Its the minority who ruin it for all


----------



## a_chap (Jun 28, 2014)

Yawn


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 28, 2014)

I got up at 5:10am for an 82km sportif this morning. It was colder than fuck and I nearly binned it off in favour of going back to bed with the paper and a large café au lait. A combination of pride and peer pressure got me out of the house. First 41km: hell on earth, return 41km: invigorating.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 28, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I have no problem with cyclists who cycle sensibly but it annoys me when they ride in the center of the road, cut you up and ride 2or3 abreast on country roads, my argument is WHEN they pay as much road tax and insurance as i do to use the road then they and use as much of the road as i do!! Its the minority who ruin it for all


What's wrong with riding in the middle? It's the safest thing to do in cities


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 28, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> What's wrong with riding in the middle? It's the safest thing to do in cities


It was a copy and paste from the link I replied to. 

I'm very much the same as you in my opinion on cycling..


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 28, 2014)

I just read that! Those comments are pure comedy


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 28, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I just read that! Those comments are pure comedy


It was pretty good reading them at half 8 in the morning. Really fired me up for the day.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm on a family holiday in North Yorkshire, at the moment. We are in a tiny village thats on the tour De France. 

There are a lot of middle aged men in lycra, riding expensive bikes.


----------



## Onket (Jun 29, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I'm on a family holiday in North Yorkshire, at the moment. We are in a tiny village thats on the tour De France.
> 
> There are a lot of middle aged men in lycra, riding expensive bikes.


We're going up there later in the week.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 29, 2014)

Onket said:


> We're going up there later in the week.


Umbrella!


----------



## The Boy (Jun 29, 2014)

DIversion in place on my journey in which kinda sucks.  Means going straight on at busy roundabout instead of being able to stick to the bus lane that seems to have priority over everything.

Also means waiting at lights with a cycle lane to the left which I know is going to be blocked by parked cars around the corner, but still asshat driver beep their horns at me for not being in it.  Sigh.


----------



## stavros (Jun 29, 2014)

Excellent, apart from one very stupid driver who didn't see going straight on at a roundabout as she came out of the first exit and cut right in front of me. She probably didn't hear the volley of abuse I directed at her, but it made me feel better.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 29, 2014)

Usual early Sunday ride out this morning 5.30. Had a very quiet ride till I got to Wembley....

Filming the latest Marvel film....controlled mayhem, Antman I think the films called..
I nearly stood in one of the chuck wagon queue's for an early breakfast.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 1, 2014)

Riding at midnight had the advantage of little to no traffic to contend with.  Awesomely cool and damp as well.


----------



## plurker (Jul 1, 2014)

Nice shouting match with a Boris-bike who RLJ'd over a ped crossing.

Me <shouts>: dickhead
Him: dodgy wobble u-turn, 'what did you say?'
Me: Dickhead, I called you a dickhead. You jumped through the crossing which had people on it
Him: No, if I swerve behind them it's okay
Me: the light's still red though, so it's not ok
Him: don't call people names if you don't want to get hit okay mate
Me: you ride like one, you'll get called one,_ okay mate?_

Meanwhile 15 other riders look at the ground, and one looks like he might join in, but doesn't
Then at the NEXT set of lights about 2 other riders say to me 'nice one, someone needs to have a word with ppl like that'
Well do so then, you idiots!


----------



## weepiper (Jul 1, 2014)

First commute of the school holidays - glorious, empty roads. Like riding to work on a Sunday


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jul 1, 2014)

For the first time in donkeys I should get to cycle in tomorrow.  As such I expect the 5 week run of great weather to come to a crashing halt tonight.


----------



## chriswill (Jul 1, 2014)

Team jersey has arrived. We're well on out way to raising 25k for charity. Roll on Friday.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 1, 2014)

hur hur hiscox hur hur


----------



## Onket (Jul 1, 2014)

I used to 'do business' with that company.


----------



## chriswill (Jul 1, 2014)

I still do. I get on their cycling challenges every year. They are always well organised with a good mix of people


----------



## Onket (Jul 1, 2014)

I met my ex missus at one of their events.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 2, 2014)

Absolutely pissing down this morning. I RLJ'ed on the wrong side of the road to save time but almost got wiped out as I was carrying 40kg+ of boat gear on the Disc Trucker and didn't have much zip off the line.


----------



## plurker (Jul 2, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> I RLJ'ed on the wrong side of the road


'





plurker said:


> Me <shouts>: dickhead



Warm out there innit. Lots of feds on junctions so for a few days drivers don;t go in the ASBs. Woo.
Since we're posting attire now; I'm enjoying my new jersey; though ordering the very smallest size might have been a little ambitious


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jul 2, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> I RLJ'ed on the wrong side of the road to save time



That's a dick move.  Don't be a dick.


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jul 2, 2014)

I played an entertaining and then depressing game of "count the roadkill". I got 28 confirmed kills, and 12 probables. Most were old, but about 5 or 6 fresh. Hmmm


----------



## Onket (Jul 2, 2014)

RLJ'd?


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 2, 2014)

Lemon Eddy said:


> That's a dick move.  Don't be a dick.



No gods. No masters. I'll ride where the fuck I like.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 2, 2014)

Onket said:


> RLJ'd?



Red Light Jumped


----------



## Onket (Jul 2, 2014)

"A dick move" is correct.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 2, 2014)

thirded.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 2, 2014)

Anyway, met office told me it was gonna be roasting today so didn't bother going out yesterday.  They appear to have lied.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 2, 2014)

Jumped a red light, on the wrong side of the road, in the pissing rain? Have you got a death wish? Or a murder wish, seeing as a car might swerve to try to avoid you and crash into something/someone else? Definitely a dick.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2014)

I was a dick today. There was a bloke stopped in the cycle lane just so he could get a pizza and I was hopping mad from bad news at work, so I told him that this was a cycle lane, not fat man's parking.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 2, 2014)

Right windy on the way in today but, like a third world dictator who has outstayed their welcome, I couldn't for the life of me tell which way the wind was blowing.  Whichever way I turned it seemed to be slowing me reet down.

Then I hit the one stretch of wide, fast road with heavy traffic that I need to change lanes to turn right and found myself keeping pace with the cars in the right hand lane without too much effort.  Mystery solved.

No doubt the wind will have changed direction on the way home, mind.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 2, 2014)

its a nice evening, and I've nothing to do (other than hoovering) so I'm off out for a couple of hours cycling around london...


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 2, 2014)

saw the most amazing thing..
a man driving a mini whilst holding his phone and watching a film on it. 
It was round that aldgate/tower bridge bit with all the lanes and roads intersecting, too.


----------



## plurker (Jul 4, 2014)

Last night marked one year of recording my cycle-commutes on Strava.
2,884 miles. 
199 hours in the saddle (8.3 days).
Total cost: £220 major service+tyres. 

Pretty happy with that given I took 5 weeks break with my arm fucked, and 4 weeks without riding when the office was shut over Christmas.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 4, 2014)

Just popped out to the shops at lunchtime on the Pashley and encountered the Cannondale TDF team heading the other way, they're staying at the hotel on the same road as my work apparently.  Shame I wasn't heading the other direction as I'd have given chase.  

I'm hoping they haven't been riding up the old A63 through Whitkirk stealing my Strava KOMs.


----------



## chriswill (Jul 5, 2014)

Stage one done. 

If I never have an energy gel ever again it will be much too soon.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 5, 2014)

20W down on my typical output during this morning's sportif. Maybe it's because I didn't sleep well. On the way home from the coffee shop debrief I was lucky enough to find some fat cunt on a electrically assisted bike so I sucked his back wheel for 5km.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 5, 2014)

Managed to not get *too* wet on the way to the pub last night.  Today was another day in which the wind helped on the way in, so probably be a ball ache on the way home.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 6, 2014)

Me: What's the weather like outside?
Other half:  Pretty sunny.
Me: Cool, shorts and tshirt it is.

Fucking hail shower, and it kept getting down the back of my neck 

Also:  Sunday drivers


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 6, 2014)

I was walking down Easton railway path about 8pm tonight with my friend & a dog and I got grumped at by a cyclist for taking up too much room and ping my mind went 'I wonder if that was gentlegreen '.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 6, 2014)

Flies


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jul 7, 2014)

Beautiful little run in this morning, as it's a local holiday here so the roads were dead.  For the way back, think it'll be the offroad route.  Funny really, tell me a return drive will take 2 hours and I'd be swearing up a storm, but do it covered in mud on a bike and it's great.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 7, 2014)

First day commuting after a well-earned break from work. Now looking forward to my next well-earned break from work.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 7, 2014)

a_chap said:


> First day commuting after a well-earned break from work. Now looking forward to my next well-earned break from work.



Work is just a break from cycling, right?


----------



## a_chap (Jul 7, 2014)

I have to confess that apart from trundling to and from the shops by bike I did no riding at all during my week off. And the weather was bloody fantastic too. 

Hoping to make up for the excess of laziness by doing a 200km and a 400km ride later in the month.


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jul 8, 2014)

Wet, wet, wet. "Showers" they said. 2 hours of heavy rain, they meant.


----------



## braindancer (Jul 8, 2014)

After watching the Tour yesterday I was inspired to pedal like a mutha fucka on my way in this morning.  Whooooooosh!


----------



## The Boy (Jul 8, 2014)

Lord Hugh said:


> Wet, wet, wet. "Showers" they said. 2 hours of heavy rain, they meant.



Ah, the met office said I would suffer heavy rain all morning.  In reality the rain stopped half an hour before I left, the temperature was rather nice, there was little to now wind and at worst the conditions could be described as "quite damp".  Spent my journey into work wondering what poor bastard had been stuck with my weather.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 8, 2014)

I was hiding under a bridge on the canal for 40 minutes last night waiting for a heavy shower to end (it didn't, I walked the last mile and a half in the end).  If I'd had mudguards and wasn't carrying assorted electronic equipment in a not-very waterproof canvas bag I'd have braved it sooner.

I only had to do this because the bus I was supposed to catch into town for the first section of my journey (my bike was left in town from the day before) shot past the bus stop about four minutes early while I was stood at the crossing on the other side of the dual carriageway.  Twat. Half an hour wait for the next one, and by the time it got me into town the sky was black as Thatcher's heart, with the first drops falling as I pulled the bike from the rack.  By the time I got towards the end of the canal bit it was a torrent.  The light patch in the distance beyond the black clouds never arrived, despite the wind coming from that direction.  Left work at 7:40pm, home, soggy at 10pm.  Greeted by a puddle of cat piss on the doormat as a dirty protest for my late arrival.

First Bus will pay, one day, they'll pay for this.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 8, 2014)

It normally takes me 32-40 minutes to get to work in the mornings, an 8 1/2 mile commute, but I rarely time my journey home.
I got some worrying news that made me possibly the most angry I've ever been last week and noted that my journey home lasted 25 minutes.
John Lydon was right: anger IS an energy


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jul 8, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Ah, the met office said I would suffer heavy rain all morning.  In reality the rain stopped half an hour before I left, the temperature was rather nice, there was little to now wind and at worst the conditions could be described as "quite damp".  Spent my journey into work wondering what poor bastard had been stuck with my weather.


 I prefer your way


----------



## a_chap (Jul 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I got some worrying news that made me possibly the most angry I've ever been



Sorry to hear that OU, hope things work out @ work.



Orang Utan said:


> John Lydon was right: anger IS an energy



Now you're showing your age!


----------



## a_chap (Jul 8, 2014)

Odd commuting day.

Morning was sunny & pleasant.

Lunchtime it rained. That fine, steady and very wet sort of rain. Had a rain cape malfunction (my fault) which left me pretty wet for half an hour or so at my desk.

Leaving work I was left-hooked really badly by a co-worker. Damn I can yell inventive Anglo-Saxon invective instantly and VERY LOUD  As OU said above - angry and very fast ride home. Also helped by a brisk tail wind.

I wonder if said co-worker will report me to HR...?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 9, 2014)

Avoided taking my usual shortcut over a pedestrian footbridge this morning on the ride down to the station and decided I'd brave the three-lane Gyratory, kind of exhilarating playing with the fast-moving traffic. My route is the only road onto it that isn't signal controlled, and relies on a slight gap between the phases of other lights to give you enough of a gap to get out, a gap usually eroded by cars running the red on the lights before.  You have to belt across two lanes then stake your claim on the outer lane before someone tries to overtake you in that lane.  Satisfying when you pull it off, but can involve a bit of a wait for the right moment.

I'm on the Pashley with the big front basket today because yesterday I noticed the Home Bargains shop up near work is selling Fuscia plants for 99p, so I'll fill it up and ride home with a garden on the front tonight 

It'll probably look a bit like all the floral tributes I've been getting around Yorkshire at the moment.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 9, 2014)

dp


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jul 9, 2014)

Lovely sunny morning, and after working out how to improve my posture and stop my shoulder getting painful yesterday, finally broke under the 2 hour barrier today


----------



## a_chap (Jul 10, 2014)

Gorgeous weather out there at the moment. 

Thursday is my day for the space in the car park but sod that I'd rather ride in.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 10, 2014)

Dead nice up in the north too, I've ridden in (with train assistance) three times this week now.  The bike shed at work is very busy, usually only two or three of us bother routinely (me less so recently with health issues this year) but this week it's been about ten every day.  I think the TDF might have been a bit of an inspiration and the weather is playing along with it too.


----------



## chriswill (Jul 10, 2014)

Are rare picture of me smiling during stage 1


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 10, 2014)

I'll have a crack at that later this year, hopefully!  I wanted to do it around this time of year on the yellow machine, but by the time I'll be well enough to ride again (post-operation) there won't be enough daylight for lumbering round at about 10mph.


----------



## chriswill (Jul 10, 2014)

We had a brilliant day. The weather made the decents a bit tasty but otherwise it was ace


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 10, 2014)

I think I need to try and do it this year (on a sensible bike) before the winter frosts start knackering all the newly surfaced parts!  At the moment I'm guessing you can navigate most of it by following the bunting and chalked road graffiti, which will make things a bit easier.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 10, 2014)

chriswill said:


> We had a brilliant day. The weather made the decents a bit tasty but otherwise it was ace


What happened to your di2 bike?


----------



## chriswill (Jul 10, 2014)

That's it?!


----------



## chriswill (Jul 10, 2014)

Me twatting about with the gears after bending the rear in transit. Oops


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 10, 2014)

chriswill said:


> That's it?!


For some reason I thought it was black. 

Oddly enough your posts to the cycling group on FB show for me despite us not being friends on there.


----------



## chriswill (Jul 10, 2014)

The joys of FB!


----------



## The Boy (Jul 10, 2014)

Weather was lively today and was tempted to add some extra miles to journey home but wasn't sure where to go and figures canal tow path would be too busy.

Got stuck behind a woman on the cycle path who was trying to shepherd for children all also on bikes.  Could have said excuse me and gotten past but the path was quite busy so just sat behind pootling.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 11, 2014)

Note to all smartphone owners: The road you are stepping into is more important than the screen of your phone. Please look at it.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 11, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Note to all smartphone owners: The road you are stepping into is more important than the screen of your phone. Please look at it.


do you think its because bikes are quiet? 
they some times step out with out even a half hearted glance.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 11, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> do you think its because bikes are quiet?
> they some times step out with out even a half hearted glance.


I think it must be. Also the expectation that bikes are slow and can turn/stop on the spot. I've had several incidences of proper eye contact and then they step out anyway, forcing me to swerve. The narrow roads in the City are the worst for it. Thousands of commuters getting to and from their stations, used to wandering over the road between traffic phases and ignoring traffic lights.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 11, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I think it must be. Also the expectation that bikes are slow and can turn/stop on the spot. I've had several incidences of proper eye contact and then they step out anyway, forcing me to swerve. The narrow roads in the City are the worst for it. Thousands of commuters getting to and from their stations, used to wandering over the road between traffic phases and ignoring traffic lights.


it was pretty amazing during the tube strikes. 
people blindly following google maps out into the street.

i hit a pedestrian because he thought i was going slowly... he looked at me, misjudged my speed (about 30km/h), and ran out into the road.
I hit him square in the head with my hand on the handle bar. and he literally bounced on the road.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 11, 2014)

I've never actually hit anyone, but had some very close scrapes. About 50:50 get blamed or apologised to.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 11, 2014)

Working in the London office today, short commute to Euston on the Bike of Shame (a very shabby purple Raleigh mountain bike from the 80's that I couldn't give away so keep stashed at the girlfriend's place). Hadn't considered the possibility of rain when I came down last night, no mudguards so a bit of a wet arse. Stuck a Sainsbury's carrier out the back of my trousers and also borrowed a sky ride hi-viz the gf had in the closet which caught the worst of the road soup. Looked like a proper chump.

I'd have been quicker getting off and walking through Kings Cross too, shitty junction with too many lights and not enough space.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jul 11, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Note to all smartphone owners: The road you are stepping into is more important than the screen of your phone. Please look at it.



I bought one of these:

http://www.orpland.com/

I recommend it - loud enough to get the attention of even the most smartphone fixated ped.


----------



## plurker (Jul 11, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Also the expectation that bikes are slow and can turn/stop on the spot.



This mainly I reckon


----------



## Crispy (Jul 11, 2014)

I have taken to whistling a tune while riding on busy streets.
Also, my D-lock is mounted on my frame in such a way that it rattles around noisily.
Usually, people can hear me coming.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jul 11, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Also, my D-lock is mounted on my frame in such a way that it rattles around noisily.



The most important consideration when mounting a d-lock is that you can swiftly grab it one handed, whilst still cycling.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 11, 2014)

Lemon Eddy said:


> The most important consideration when mounting a d-lock is that you can swiftly grab it one handed, whilst still cycling.


Oh I've got a sledgehammer on my belt for _that_


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 11, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Oh I've got a sledgehammer on my belt for _that_


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 11, 2014)

or maybe even:


----------



## Crispy (Jul 11, 2014)

A little from column A, a little from column B


----------



## plurker (Jul 11, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I have taken to whistling a tune while riding on busy streets.
> .


If you've got the breath to whistle you're not riding fast enough


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 11, 2014)

Crispy said:


> A little from column A, a little from column B


if i had more time, i would photoshop that.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jul 11, 2014)

plurker said:


> If you've got the breath to whistle you're not riding fast enough



The gap between my front teeth autowhistles above 30mph if I leave my gob opened.


----------



## Winot (Jul 11, 2014)

Lemon Eddy said:


> I bought one of these:
> 
> http://www.orpland.com/
> 
> I recommend it - loud enough to get the attention of even the most smartphone fixated ped.



That looks great - but quite pricey at USD 80 inc. shipping to the UK.


----------



## plurker (Jul 11, 2014)

Lemon Eddy said:


> The gap between my front teeth autowhistles above 30mph if I leave my gob opened.


The first fly will fill that gap


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jul 11, 2014)

Ah, I got it cheap on kickstarter, and was able to bring it back from the US myself.  Think around $50 all in.  $80 is too much, even for the entertainment value from giving old people heart attacks.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jul 11, 2014)

plurker said:


> The first fly will fill that gap


Free protein supplements.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 11, 2014)

My squeaky hub brakes are ideal for subtly informing pedestrians or other riders on the canal path of my approach, without sounding like I'm telling them to get out of my way intentionally. The bell is just there as a means to tell the girlfriend to come back because my chain's fallen off again (yes, I need to adjust my dropouts).


----------



## The Boy (Jul 11, 2014)

Flies, sir. Thousands  of them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 11, 2014)

I've taken to singing loudly and badly on my bike so I do tend to alert divpeds.

I had to cycle up to Stratford from Thamesmead today on the way home, so I got the ferry at Woolwich! What a great way to cross the river (if you're not in a hurry!).

Had a disagreement with a taxi driver in Bow about how much room he should have given me when passing me. It was very civil cos he had passengers but he still wouldn't accept that passing me within a couple of metres was not on. So I informed his passengers that he was a dangerous driver and they should consider this when paying him. He went fucking beetroot!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 11, 2014)

Personal records on several segments up the Col du Pentonville this evening. I think the humiliation of riding a shit-looking bike in a SkyRide vest made me overcompensate by flooring it in. It's actually not a bad bike to ride, very smooth mechanically, though I could do with sorting out the bent handlebars.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 11, 2014)

Has to absolutely batter it along a stretch of badly surfaced road on a false flat.  Well, I didn't have to but someone was nice in letting me out and I was making a point of holding my lane as there were traffic islands and a railway bridge making space a bit tight and didn't want to hold anyone up.  Shouldn't have tried so hard as I left them for dead. Kind of. Ish.

I then did the same at the start of The Hill as one of the lanes is shut for a bit.

And after that I got a bit road ragey at a suburban dullard nearly taking me out in her silly little car so chased her up The Hill as best I could in a probably pointless attempt to make her realise how little time she gained as a result of nearly hospitalising me.

Quite tired now.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 12, 2014)

Crispy said:


> A little from column A, a little from column B



Nope! The amount from column "x" far exceeds the amount from column "y"...

I am ashamed of myself even admitting that of course


----------



## stavros (Jul 12, 2014)

A nice ride before breakfast this morning, and before it got too hot. I found a hill I hadn't done before as well. It wasn't long, but it had a couple of kicks getting up to about 17% and a false summit, so a decent workout.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 13, 2014)

Started with a boss tailwind .  Ended with a bitch of a headwind  and for much longer than I had the tail wind . double


----------



## plurker (Jul 14, 2014)

Back on the Peugeot for first time since my accident. 15 seconds quicker than on my hybrid; but feels so much faster.

Since the collision she's had
2 x Mavic rims
new forks (sadly one of the original butted ones was ever-so-slightly bent in the crash)
new bars and stem
new cyclocross-style brake pads (front and rear)

Which has taken it from an orange/chrome to an orange/black colourway

It stops on a sixpence now, and I'm loving it again. Think the different brake lever position is making my wrist twinge where I broke it, but that's only cause I've been riding the hybrid for a couple of weeks so need to re-adjust.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 14, 2014)

On the ride back up from the station after a weekend in London last night the left crank started coming off the regular bike (Falcon tourer) and it's an ISIS system one so I'll need to pop down the workshop to get that sorted out as I don't have the massive allen key to retighten it.  Rode in on the Raleigh Record (via train) this morning instead, nice day for it here.  Another cyclist on the train quite rightfully pointed out that I need rim tape on it, still riding with bare bars (and gloves).


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 14, 2014)

Rode home on another route today. Much smoother and faster surface and some nice views of nature around but half of it is on a fast dual carriageway. I might just cycle it in the mornings.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 15, 2014)

Overtaken three times this morning, though by people already moving on roads that I'd just turned onto.  Only managed to catch two of them, the guy on the mountain bike got too far ahead as I was pulling out at the station and got through the lights at the top of the hill on amber. I can't really throw everything at the Raleigh Record as the gears are too sketchy and the chain sometimes slips over the cogs, which you don't want it to do when pushing hard!  It's the same bike I came off on a pothole back in May so I'm still a little nervous riding it, my other two bikes feel a lot more stable.  It's loads lighter though, so the 'responsiveness' getting away at lights is really pleasing.

Horrible headwind last night, I had to get to the Vets before six to pick up some of the special food for my cat and barely made it, the last long hill into the wind was painful and panicked.  The forecast is a bit kinder for tonight's return journey.


----------



## christonabike (Jul 15, 2014)

Ace, as ever. Brixton Hill now seems permanently road-blocked these days


----------



## braindancer (Jul 15, 2014)

Did the Dunwich Dynamo on Saturday night - with a bit of a detour near the end I did 125 miles which was the furthest I've ever cycled by some margin...  Got the tube yesterday to give my legs a break but back on the bike today - but took it super slooooooow as my legs have yet to fully recover.  Not looking forward to riding home!


----------



## The Boy (Jul 15, 2014)

On the bus today and it looks like the horror show of a headwind that I've been riding into on the way home has decided to fuck off.  Typical.


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 15, 2014)

Got overtaken by a bus with an inch clearance. Tried to remonstrate with the driver who completely blanked me and then tried to nudge me out of the way with the bus. Made a complaint to the bus company.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 16, 2014)

Bloody puncture fairy came in the night. Black mark against the Durano Plus. Back on the Pashley this morning as a consequence, nice bright morning with a light breeze and lots of people not using their left mirrors.


----------



## braindancer (Jul 16, 2014)

A silly cyclist nattering on her phone wasn't paying any attention and swung wildly to the right as I passed her causing me to slam the brakes on.  A cyclist pile-up was narrowly avoided.  Taking a step out of character I felt compelled to give her a piece of my mind....    Apart from that, a glorious sunny ride in.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2014)

Just had a narrow escape from a cyclist pulling far out in front of me without looking. Scraped my knee a little bit and I ended up on the pavement on the other side of the road. Very lucky that no one was coming the other way!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 16, 2014)

I've occasionally fucked up a bit like that, cycling in Leeds I rarely encounter other cyclists travelling in the same direction so don't instinctively think about them when I'm sat at the lights or riding along a cyclelane, taking most of my cues about what's behind me from traffic noise.  Riding more often in London (usually on a slow bike) is teaching me to be better at this and anticipate people will be passing me and will need room or signals sooner if I'm moving out/turning.


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jul 16, 2014)

Pedal broke. No idea how (welllll it might have something to do with a few drunken tumbles weeks ago...). Was still cyclable but annoying.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 16, 2014)

As I'd out want bad enough that I was going to have an awful head wind on the way home,.the sky is darker than a dark thing and i'm totes gonna get soaked


----------



## a_chap (Jul 16, 2014)

The forecast for Saturday/Sunday looks like possibly very heavy showers. But Friday's still looking good. So I've booked Friday off work to go for a trundle


----------



## The Boy (Jul 16, 2014)

Head wind wasn't too bad.  The rain fucked me though.  

And predictably enough it was class skies shortly before I got home.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 16, 2014)

First commute back on the bike for ages. Lost a fair bit of weight on the thing but I've absolutely no power - I put in a cavendish effort to go at a decent pace and still get overtaken by everyone! . (I know it's not a race tho the journey is only 8 miles so want a bit of a workout).


----------



## The Boy (Jul 17, 2014)

Two things I forgot about yesterday:

wet leaves + suicidal blackbird != good

Also, while I'm not exactly a seasoned veteran at this bicycling malarky, I'm certainly no noob.  But yesterday was still my first "wtf, I have no breaks" moment.  Luckily I didn't *actually* go into the back of the stationary car that was around 100m down the hill...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2014)

Does != mean does not equal?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 17, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Does != mean does not equal?


correct, != does not equal equal, it equals does not equal.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2014)

Why is an exclamation mark being so abused?  leave it alone for its purpose!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 17, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Why is an exclamation mark being so abused?  leave it alone for its purpose!


Because keyboards don't have a ≠ key, but "does not equal" is a commonly required term in computing


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2014)

Bloody programmers. Live in a world of their own and expect everybody else to understand them! Get back in your windowless rooms!


----------



## The Boy (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh, and I nearly forgot.  Three cars sailed through a red light at a ped crossing this morning.  Same junction as I mentioned previously where the drivers seem to be looking at the light controlled junction 20 metres ahead rather than the lights at the crossing.


----------



## plurker (Jul 17, 2014)

Ride felt fast but wasn't, sayeth the Strava. Think roadbikes give the illusion of going fast, when actually it's the same 16mph on any bike I ride 

Balled out an HGV , Rentokil HG53 something...at Farringdon st crossroads by City Thameslink, who was a) totally filling the ASB and b) using a phone in his hand as a map.
He and his passenger then decided to scream at me  saying _"you need to move, you've gone in front of my truck"  _

They only got angrier at _"Erm yep, but you're in the big box with the bicycle painted in it, where else should I go?"_


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2014)

My gears are stuck in easy, so it was a frustrating ride to work! Better take it to the shop next week if I can't work out why.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 17, 2014)

Crispy said:


> correct, != does not equal equal, it equals does not equal.



And !== means "not the same as".

With other programming languages, your mileage may vary


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2014)

Verging on the unpleasant, this kind of heat in the city. Fine if you're near the sea with a breeze or if you're on holiday, but not comfortable for working or commuting.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 17, 2014)

Lovely weather coming home, and NO HEAD WIND!

Then some twat spoiled it by passing me with about ten cms to spare.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 17, 2014)

It's odd but as I get older I find I like the weather hotter then I used to.

Anyway, hoping tomorrow's the hottest day of the year so far. Looking forward to a relaxing 130 mile ride. Might take in a pub or two...


----------



## Crispy (Jul 17, 2014)

So very sweaty


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 18, 2014)

Had a really pleasant cycle in today, until some twat at the end, I thought cyclists would be nice chilled out people but some of them are just as mad as when they get behind a wheel.


----------



## stavros (Jul 18, 2014)

I went for a ride when I got home from work, foreseeing the weather forecast for the weekend. It was very gratifying, especially as I powered up a hill which I'd found a drag before. I was absolutely drenched in sweat by the time I got home though.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 18, 2014)

I have been operated on at long last, having been cancelled on Monday then recalled on weds at short notice for op yesterday morning (following three previous postponements). Much of my small intestine has gone in the bin ('abdomen was a mess' said the surgeon) but not quite as much as anticipated, so long-term effects shouldn't be as bad as I was expecting. Don't know how long I'll be off the bike, probably too long. I will use the six weeks off work to fix the two punctures and reattach a crank - my bikes have been falling apart in sympathy with me over this last week.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 18, 2014)

It totally sucks to be me right now.  Head wind to and from work today and, for the second time this week, the heavens opened the second I left work.


Edit: hope you're back up and riding soon Dogsauce


----------



## tommers (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes.  A like feels odd but I hope you are all better soon and back on the bike. 

I ran out of water about 4 miles from my house.   My wife laughed at me when she opened the door.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 19, 2014)

Just back from a ride down to the beach and back - fucking freezing. I saw a C63 AMG Merc being driven rather erratically. When I caught up to it at a roundabout I noticed the woman driving it was reading _Who Moved My Cheese?_ on the steering wheel.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 19, 2014)

Jesus it was hot yesterday. Had to stop mid-afternoon after about 90 miles just to get out of the sun.

But everything was going fine until I inhaled a bee/wasp. I managed to quickly spit it out but it stung me at the back of my mouth. It was damn painful  Took some paracetamol and ground out the last 20 miles feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 19, 2014)

Shit! But I love that 'had to stop...after 90 miles'! You nutter!


----------



## a_chap (Jul 19, 2014)

I have to confess it was a bit too warm for your everyday Brit.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 19, 2014)

Met office told me heavy rain.  It wasn't heavy rain.  Drizzle on way in, wet fog on way home.  And far too earn for the waterproof I had on.

Nights are obviously drawing on too as the bats were out again when I was on the cycle path.  None of them up for a race yet though which was a shame - it's the closest u get to company on the way home.


----------



## stavros (Jul 20, 2014)

I keep going up hills that I remember once stretching me, but now being surprised at how relatively easy I find them. It happened again this morning.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2014)

It's such an ace feeling coasting past people effortlessly. I never race anyone and I don't remember to record my commutes very often so I rarely know how well I'm doing, but I cycled home with a 24 year old last week and got bored waiting with him being such a wuss and stepped up the pace, leaving him for dust. It was a good feeling.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 20, 2014)

This is not, strictly speaking, a question about communing but can I ask a really quick question about bikes? Please.
I was at a Dr Bike thing and he looks at my boys new bike (a week old) and said that the gear cables are too long me that I should take it back and complain. Which I will, but if I didn't then what would happen? What kind of damage/breakage could I expect to arise from that?
It's a road bike if that makes any difference.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 20, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> This is not, strictly speaking, a question about communing but can I ask a really quick question about bikes? Please.
> I was at a Dr Bike thing and he looks at my boys new bike (a week old) and said that the gear cables are too long me that I should take it back and complain. Which I will, but if I didn't then what would happen? What kind of damage/breakage could I expect to arise from that?
> It's a road bike if that makes any difference.



Um. Which bit? Did he mean the actual wires are too long after the cable clamps, or that the outer cabling between the shifters and the frame is too long? Can you take a picture?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 21, 2014)

weepiper said:


> Um. Which bit? Did he mean the actual wires are too long after the cable clamps, or that the outer cabling between the shifters and the frame is too long? Can you take a picture?


I think he means the actual wires, I've kind of forgotten but I"ve taken some pictures
*snip*
all of teh wires look really loose/big so I'm not sure if they are all too big and might cause a problem or if it doesn't matter/they are supposed to be like that.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 21, 2014)

Sorry for the massive picture/derail, I'll delete them later to keep your thread all tidy and nice.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 21, 2014)

ah I see - yes all the outer cables look a bit unnecessarily long to me - and the cap casing's split on the right-hand gear cable, you definitely want to get that sorted because it'll be affecting the shifting already and it'll only get worse. The shop should sort that for free. Re the rest of them being too long, it's not likely to cause damage as such, it just means there's not a nice smooth run for the cables - tight bends cause friction which affects performance. Also big flappy loops of cable outer are more likely to get caught on things.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 21, 2014)

weepiper said:


> ah I see - yes all the outer cables look a bit unnecessarily long to me - and the cap casing's split on the right-hand gear cable, you definitely want to get that sorted because it'll be affecting the shifting already and it'll only get worse. The shop should sort that for free. Re the rest of them being too long, it's not likely to cause damage as such, it just means there's not a nice smooth run for the cables - tight bends cause friction which affects performance. Also big flappy loops of cable outer are more likely to get caught on things.


Thanks weeps, I really appreciate all the, remarkably patient, advice you've given me over all my bike woes 
I'll take it back there tomorrow then. As for the generally flappy cables, am I right in thinking they should be taught then, but not tight? I would like to have an idea of what to tell them I expect them to do and not sound like a dickhead. Bloody Evans.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 21, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Thanks weeps, I really appreciate all the, remarkably patient, advice you've given me over all my bike woes
> I'll take it back there tomorrow then. As for the generally flappy cables, am I right in thinking they should be taught then, but not tight? I would like to have an idea of what to tell them I expect them to do and not sound like a dickhead. Bloody Evans.


No problem. If you have a look at this picture, can you see how the front gear cabling enters the barrel adjuster almost in a straight line?







That's what you're hoping to achieve - it won't be possible to get it exactly like that as the shifters are different on your son's bike but it should be possible for the shop to get it a lot closer to the above than it currently is by shortening the outers.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 21, 2014)

Awesome, thanks. I think I will ask them to shorten the other flappy cables too as they are quite flappy and annoying.
So you know how the casing is damaged on the gear cable, in what way does that affect the shifting? Does it make it harder to change gear or likely to fail in some way? And if I left it untilt eh six week service would it have done some proper damage?


----------



## weepiper (Jul 21, 2014)

It will make the gears not index properly because it's making the inner wire kink unnaturally at that point instead of moving smoothly in the outer casing, so if your son shifts one gear it might move the chain one and a half, iyswim. Meaning the chain will skitter about and not drop in properly. Which could freak him out/make him lose his footing. It won't do any serious damage to the bike but it could do some damage to him!


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 21, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I think he means the actual wires, I've kind of forgotten but I"ve taken some pictures
> *snip*
> all of teh wires look really loose/big so I'm not sure if they are all too big and might cause a problem or if it doesn't matter/they are supposed to be like that.



The cable outers for mass produced bikes are all pre-cut to the same sizes regardless of frame size to save time and money. So they use the same outers on a 49 frame as a 59 hence the loopiness on the smaller frame. I imagine the shop will tell you to GTFO if you ask them to shorten them but the bike still approximately works.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 21, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> The cable outers for mass produced bikes are all pre-cut to the same sizes regardless of frame size to save time and money. So they use the same outers on a 49 frame as a 59 hence the loopiness on the smaller frame. I imagine the shop will tell you to GTFO if you ask them to shorten them but the bike still approximately works.



If they're a shit shop they will. Mine wouldn't.


----------



## braindancer (Jul 21, 2014)

My Dad gave me one of his bikes this weekend - a Fort Cross Gard but with slick tyres.  I brought it to work this morning for a test run - absolutely loved it....


----------



## tommers (Jul 22, 2014)

Which tyres do people reckon have the best puncture protection?  For a road bike.

Please note I do not give one shit for how they handle or whether or not they look nice.  I am only bothered about if they will stop me getting punctures.

ta muchly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2014)

Continental Gatorskins


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2014)

My gear cable snapped, so I'm down to using the front two cogs. Not very convenient or fun to ride.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 22, 2014)

Glaswegians, sir.  Thousands of them...


----------



## tommers (Jul 22, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Continental Gatorskins



They're the ones I was using.  4 or 5 punctures (I'm losing count) in the last 2 weeks. I've replaced it now with a panaracer stradius I found in the shed.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 22, 2014)

tommers said:


> They're the ones I was using.  4 or 5 punctures (I'm losing count) in the last 2 weeks. I've replaced it now with a panaracer stradius I found in the shed.


sounds like one of the rims might be catching the tube. or maybe the bit where the spokes join. or even that you missed something sticking through the tyre


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 22, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It's such an ace feeling coasting past people effortlessly. I never race anyone and I don't remember to record my commutes very often so I rarely know how well I'm doing, but I cycled home with a 24 year old last week and got bored waiting with him being such a wuss and stepped up the pace, leaving him for dust. It was a good feeling.



So your effortless coasting has been temporarily curtailed?




Orang Utan said:


> My gear cable snapped, so I'm down to using the front two cogs. Not very convenient or fun to ride.



It's a twat when you can't access all the gears you need. I had it earlier this year.


----------



## tommers (Jul 22, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> sounds like one of the rims might be catching the tube. or maybe the bit where the spokes join. or even that you missed something sticking through the tyre



It does seem to have a marked propensity to sit on top of the tube so there is a bump around the valve but I've always sorted that out by the time it punctures. 

The hole is always on the outside of the tube and I've found the offending article a couple of times.  The last time I noticed that there was a hole big enough for me to see the inner tube through it when I inflated, which is why I've thrown it away now.   It just about made it home.

I dunno, I've used gatorskins on and off for ages and they feel nice but I always get the impression the puncture protection isn't great.  I want something that never ever punctures ever.  I'm sick of swapping tubes over by the side of the road.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 22, 2014)

tommers said:


> It does seem to have a marked propensity to sit on top of the tube so there is a bump around the valve but I've always sorted that out by the time it punctures.
> 
> The hole is always on the outside of the tube and I've found the offending article a couple of times.  The last time I noticed that there was a hole big enough for me to see the inner tube through it when I inflated, which is why I've thrown it away now.   It just about made it home.
> 
> I dunno, I've used gatorskins on and off for ages and they feel nice but I always get the impression the puncture protection isn't great.  I want something that never ever punctures ever.  I'm sick of swapping tubes over by the side of the road.


i'm averaging a puncture every two years.
i think you must be cursed.


----------



## tommers (Jul 22, 2014)

Very probably.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 23, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Glaswegians, sir.  Thousands of them...


Sorry about that


----------



## weepiper (Jul 23, 2014)

tommers said:


> I want something that never ever punctures ever.  I'm sick of swapping tubes over by the side of the road.


Schwalbe Marathon comes in a 700x23 but will feel like shite compared to the Gatorskins' ride and be an absolute _bastard _to get on and off the rim. But will almost never puncture ever.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 23, 2014)

+1 for Shwalbe Marathons or Marathon pluses.

I shuffled ten meters to the hospital toilet unassisted last night. It's on Strava.

Comeback is going to take a while.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 23, 2014)

weepiper said:


> Sorry about that


'S alright.  Gave me a chance to practice my filtering.  Which on last night's performance is no bad thing .

I was shocked at the number of cars though.  I always associate big kickball meetings with aggressive out of town coach drivers.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 23, 2014)

Sublime conditions for commuting today. Sheer bliss


----------



## ovaltina (Jul 23, 2014)

7am start this morning, it was lovely to have cooler weather and an empty towpath. Looking forward to autumn.


----------



## stavros (Jul 24, 2014)

I cycled the short journey to work today, albeit not the most direct route, and I was very pleased to see loads of other cycling commuters along the riverside.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jul 24, 2014)

This ridiculous run of weather really is just too good for words. Taking the long, long, long scenic route every day, both ways.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 24, 2014)

Why why why did I just do a short uphill cycle home as fast as I could, making myself all hot and sweaty before bed >_<


----------



## a_chap (Jul 24, 2014)

Just working through the routesheet for this weekend's ride.

Spot the hill...


----------



## colacubes (Jul 24, 2014)

Christ


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jul 24, 2014)

I assume, a_chap , that was on the Pashley, with a weeks worth of shopping on board.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 24, 2014)

It will be on the Pashley but I'll merely be carrying a shed load of food, tools, clothes, lights, drinks, radio, camera, etc, etc.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jul 24, 2014)

Pah, hardly counts then.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 24, 2014)

something is wrong with that graph. the decimal point needs moving one place the the left.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2014)

a_chap said:


> Just working through the routesheet for this weekend's ride.
> 
> Spot the hill...
> 
> View attachment 58296


There's no way anything on wheels could get up any of those slopes. Where is it, Mordor?


----------



## a_chap (Jul 25, 2014)

The route covers 250 miles so the slopes aren't _that_ bad. Mostly.

As for it being in Mordor, well, I'll let you decide that for yourself...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2014)

I've been round those places and nowhere is that steep. Fibber!


----------



## astral (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice and cool on the slightly earlier run in this morning, although I am not looking forward to the trip home.  I changed out my tyres last night for some slightly thinner ones, which made a quite a big difference despite tired, end of the week, legs.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jul 25, 2014)

a_chap said:


> As for it being in Mordor, well, I'll let you decide that for yourself...



Middlesbrough is close enough.  Though I don't think that when Sean Bean was doing his "One does not simply walk" thing, he meant take a bike instead.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 25, 2014)

A rider from a local club I sometimes go out on rides with got right-hooked yesterday, proceeding in a cycle lane in queuing traffic:

https://www.facebook.com/constantin.manole.3344/posts/10152275958917939 ('Trigger Warning': mangled fingers)

Police have described the incident as 50:50 despite video evidence and cyclist having a clear right of way. A friend got taken out in almost identical circumstances on the same road earlier this year, albeit with less injuries.  

The police in Leeds/W Yorks are terrible for not taking incidents like this seriously, despite the local action group having had several meetings with the crime commissionaire and senior officers.  There's been tons of similar cases, with things like statements/witness details not being taken in crashes where clearly the driver was at fault, making it hard for the cyclist to get justice.  If you're the victim of an accident and dazed/incapacitated you can't always look after your own interests and need the police to work on your behalf as a victim. Total bastards.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 25, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> A rider from a local club I sometimes go out on rides with got right-hooked yesterday, proceeding in a cycle lane in queuing traffic:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/constantin.manole.3344/posts/10152275958917939 ('Trigger Warning': mangled fingers)
> 
> ...


Ow. 
I bet he is feeling lucky to be mostly OK.

had the bus stopped to let the car turn across?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 25, 2014)

I think the traffic was stationary or slow moving, but even if flashed across a driver must still not cross a bike lane without ensuring their way is clear. It's clearly a driver fault. If a large vehicle obstructs the view then just wait.  This is a really busy path near to the university so it'd be hard to be ignorant of cyclists here.

The incident was recorded by a camera on the bus, hopefully this will have been secured as evidence.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2014)

Is that on Otley Road in Woodhouse? My brother cycles that route


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 25, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Is that on Otley Road in Woodhouse? My brother cycles that route



Yep, think it's up near the Girl's school. Lots of cyclists, I'm aware of another two injury-causing accidents on that short stretch in the last year, facilities (and driving standards) are dreadful.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 25, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> I think the traffic was stationary or slow moving, but even if flashed across a driver must still not cross a bike lane without ensuring their way is clear. It's clearly a driver fault. If a large vehicle obstructs the view then just wait.  This is a really busy path near to the university so it'd be hard to be ignorant of cyclists here.
> 
> The incident was recorded by a camera on the bus, hopefully this will have been secured as evidence.


Yeah, i'm not saying he was in the wrong Just trying to see what happened. 
I know the area when. I used to live on that side road.




Orang Utan said:


> Is that on Otley Road in Woodhouse? My brother cycles that route


Yes, Its the top of spring road. On headingley lane.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jul 25, 2014)

Best part of the working day arrives - leaving early on a friday, and taking the stupidly long, offroad route back in gorgeous sunshine.  My wife's now given up asking why I leave for the office dressed in full mtb outfit with a 3 litre camelbak.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm looking forward to the ride home too....my first day back on the bike since March thanks to an extended spell in Italy on the Costa Concordia. The riverside route has opened up a bit more, including the bit that lets you miss the double-decker roundabout at Canary Wharf, always the worst bit of the ride. I might even call in at the gym for a swim on the way home.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jul 25, 2014)

Two hours and twenty minutes of spot on perfect trails. The prolonged heatwave has dried what used to be one of my least favourite trails from boggy, nasty hike a bike to a full speed bouncy constant grin. Just about ready for bed now. As commutes from work go, it's pretty decent.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 26, 2014)

Rode to other half's sister for dinner tonight which gave me the chance to tackle The Hill from the tough side.  Ran out of gears within about twenty metres and struggled to get over 10km/hour, but plugged on and totally smashed it.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 26, 2014)

I managed to hang to the back of a pair of very serious looking Clembuterol laced triathelete types this morning. Reaped a whole bunch of Strava CRs as a result. At one point they howled through a gap between two stationary cars in a move that looked well sketchy. However I was never going to get back on if I slowed down so I just used The Force and followed them.

I also ascribe my recent uptick in performance to the motivation supplied by Sean Kelly's autobiography. The book is basically an extended paean to the primacy of enduring pain in cycling. He does a whole chapter (entitled "The Pain in Spain") devoted to a cyst he once had on his perineum while riding in the Vuelta.


----------



## stavros (Jul 27, 2014)

Excellent. Every traffic light seemed to be green as I came to it so I flew around a 16 mile loop.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2014)

Big accident on Brixton Road this morning with a flipped car... can't get my head round people taking photos. wtf?


----------



## tommers (Jul 28, 2014)

Just missed the torrents of rain this morning.  Quite weird cycling around huge puddles of water while still being dry.   Like seeing the aftermath of a war.  Must have been just behind it.   Got to work and it opened up again about 5 mins later.  Lucky lucky lucky.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 29, 2014)

Wind


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 29, 2014)

Idiot drivers on phones.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2014)

'Proof' that cycling with earphones is 'safe':
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/acti...d-cyclists-be-allowed-to-listen-to-music.html


----------



## stavros (Jul 30, 2014)

stavros said:


> Excellent. Every traffic light seemed to be green as I came to it so I flew around a 16 mile loop.



The very opposite happened this morning. Swings and roundabouts, I guess.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 31, 2014)

Have reduced my commute times down to 23 minutes out, and 20 minutes back.  Had a headwind on the way out today hence slower on that leg, but it used to b half an hour each way.  

Have also managed to find the charger for my GPS bike computer so ended up doing silly things like beasting the final hill to try and keep average speed over 20km/h and the journey time under 20 minutes.  Average speed was 20.1 km/h, but the time was 30 seconds outside.  Will probably have knackered knees now .


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2014)

What's a good app for working out routes and timing yourself? I only want to compete with myself and have no interest in other riders' times so Strava can fuck off


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 1, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> What's a good app for working out routes and timing yourself? I only want to compete with myself and have no interest in other riders' times so Strava can fuck off



Strava is easily the best. Just use that and don't look at the segment leaderboards and don't follow any other riders. You can also create private segments.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 1, 2014)

Had to ride to work today to drop of keys, and figured out why my times have improved do much.  Seems I've managed to set up bike computer to display rife time rather than journey time.  The former sips when you are stationary. 

Still, at least it was geeting out on my bike seeing as I won't be cycling again for a week due to trip away.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 1, 2014)

I FUCKING LOVE RIDING MY BIKE!


----------



## tommers (Aug 1, 2014)

Another puncture.  And then the tube was under the sidewall so it was bumpy.  And then the wheel hit the chainstay cos I hadn't tightened it properly. 

Still,  commuted 4 days this week and I can still walk,  so that's good.


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 1, 2014)

Very very very very very very wet.


----------



## tommers (Aug 1, 2014)

Blagsta said:


> Very very very very very very wet.


Where are you?


----------



## stavros (Aug 1, 2014)

Blagsta said:


> Very very very very very very wet.



I cunningly managed to miss it all.


----------



## stavros (Aug 2, 2014)

I had a good trundle on my off-road bike this morning along the river. I was wearing my lycra road bike regalia, which may have looked a little odd but it's what I feel comfortable in whilst riding.


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 2, 2014)

I didn't get on my bike today, but I enjoyed this remarkable short film about a 50 year old bicycle pizza delivery guy.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 3, 2014)

Cycled to Cambridge today. Its a nice easy ride.
A few small hills, then a nice long fast ride to the end.

Cycling there is a lot different to central London



Orang Utan said:


> I FUCKING LOVE RIDING MY BIKE!


exactly.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 3, 2014)

I miss my bike


----------



## stavros (Aug 3, 2014)

I woke up very early this morning due to outside disturbances, the heat and the light, so I headed out at 7am. I was only going to do a quick ride due to later commitments, but it was great having so few cars on the roads. I also managed a finishing sprint up a local hill which, whilst I'd always been able to get up it, I'd never felt that fresh before on it.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 3, 2014)

fredfelt said:


> I didn't get on my bike today, but I enjoyed this remarkable short film about a 50 year old bicycle pizza delivery guy.



I haven't clicked play, but *that man is 50?!*
I've seen younger looking 80 year olds!


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 4, 2014)

I cleaned my bike chain again yesterday and it was lovely and smooth this morning. I used ariel liquid this time, don't think it does any harm, then clean water and a squirter of lube. My last bike died because I didn't look after the chain properly so am making an effort


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 4, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I haven't clicked play, but *that man is 50?!*
> I've seen younger looking 80 year olds!


He used to be a bike messenger. The lifestyles of bike messengers are often not particularly healthy, despite all the exercise!


----------



## tommers (Aug 4, 2014)

I liked the thin bars,  and the way he rode one handed cos he was balancing the pizzas with the other hand.  

In fact did he even have a front brake?  Pretty sure he didn't.


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 7, 2014)

Muddy... Got mud splashed on my work shirt so I had to dab it with hand soap in the loos and dry the shirt with a hair dryer.


----------



## plurker (Aug 7, 2014)

started riding on the bigger front cog this week. 
A clutch of PRs as a result and an average speed on the way home last night (late admittedly, so the traffic level had dropped), of 17.2mph over 9 London miles...

I love my roadie, but still wary of riding it in the wet (rim brakes) so reach for the disc-braked hybrid...


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 7, 2014)

I attribute a lot of my KOMs to having a big old 56 on the front, gives me a little edge over those riding with just a 53 even though my bike is a shitheap, because on a flat or downhill segment nothing else matters.  If I ever need replace it I might go for a 58. I could also do with an 11 rather than a 12 on the back - is that possible with a freewheel block? Would I need a new wheel to have anything different?


----------



## a_chap (Aug 7, 2014)

Was it "Yell at Cyclists" day today?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2014)

No bike for the next two/three weeks, unless anyone in Leeds wants to lend me one.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> No bike for the next two/three weeks, unless anyone in Leeds wants to lend me one.



I can't ride for a couple more weeks due to recovering from operation so welcome to borrow one of my shabby machines for a bit, I'm in LS12. Have largish frame (58cm?) racer & tourer, racer has a puncture I think.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 9, 2014)

First bike commute in a week.  Bum no hurty, but legs have definitely gone soft already.  Plus I gained about 3kg on my week off due to eating out every day so the extra weight probably didn't help on the hills.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> I can't ride for a couple more weeks due to recovering from operation so welcome to borrow one of my shabby machines for a bit, I'm in LS12. Have largish frame (58cm?) racer & tourer, racer has a puncture I think.


Ooh ta! Thouhh so far I've had no free time.
What height person does a 58cm frame suit?


----------



## weepiper (Aug 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Ooh ta! Thouhh so far I've had no free time.
> What height person does a 58cm frame suit?


pretty tall. 6 foot-6 foot 2ish


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2014)

I think I'm about 5'11" and I like to ride high up like Kermit


----------



## The Boy (Aug 10, 2014)

Forecast said rain so I wore waterproof jacket on way in.  It didn't rain so I dropped bike off at work, got changed etc and popped to the shop to get something for lunch in jeans and a tshirt.  It rained.  A lot.


----------



## Lord Hugh (Aug 13, 2014)

First commute in over 3 weeks, expected to be dead afterwards but pleasantly surprised. Knees feeling it a bit towards the end but I was expecting that. I'll see how I fare after work, might get another one or even two in before the week is out


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Aug 13, 2014)

ovaltina said:


> I cleaned my bike chain again yesterday and it was lovely and smooth this morning. I used ariel liquid this time, don't think it does any harm, then clean water and a squirter of lube. My last bike died because I didn't look after the chain properly so am making an effort



Considering the level of salt content of Fairy liquid, I'd suggest you switch to something like car shampoo (£1.99 for the cheapest one at Halfords, comes in a 4 litre bottle that will last for years)


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Aug 13, 2014)

fredfelt said:


> I didn't get on my bike today, but I enjoyed this remarkable short film about a 50 year old bicycle pizza delivery guy.



Remarkable in that the daft bastard hasn't thought of putting a rack on the front or back so he doesn't have to cycle one handed, or something else?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2014)

I think I am going to be back on a bike tomorrow. I'm jonesing....
It will be a downhill sprint from Yeadon to Leeds.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 13, 2014)

Windy, innit?


----------



## The Boy (Aug 13, 2014)

I'v started riding really hard up the hills again.  Will no doubt keep doing so until my knees start giving me grief again. @ self


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Aug 14, 2014)

Today I have found all the rain. All of it.


----------



## plurker (Aug 14, 2014)

This week i have decided to attack my own KOM on a short hill near me.
I share the leaderboard with another guy at 55s; last year we battled it down second-by-second, from 1.08 down.

This week I've ridden 58/57 and today came in at 56s. It's a short, steep hill, with a nasty right hander (not quite 90degree, but not far off) which means you have to slow in case a car's coming towards that you can't see.

I want this KOM dammnit


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 14, 2014)

If I can fix the puncture on my shit London bike I might have a go at riding later. Girlfriend isn't keen on the idea, but I'm arguing that it's easier than walking (that I'm generally fine with now) and the bike (an 80's Raleigh MTB) is comfortable and low geared so won't be straining myself or anything. I was told not to drive for four weeks after the operation, which expires today. 

Not going to go crazy, but looking forward to some gentle rolling at least.

This thunder will have to piss off first mind.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2014)

Got on my brother's bike for a 7 mile ride to my parents. He rides from Yeadon to Leeds and back for work and there's one mighty long hill to climb on the way back. I don't know how he manages as the saddle is about two inches too low and the tyres are half inflated. He's an inch taller than me too. I may have to adjust the saddle and see how he reacts to it when he gets it back.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 15, 2014)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Today I have found all the rain. All of it.


You could have fucking kept it 

lovely day today, and as soon as i'm about to get on me bike...

I haven't seen rain like that since last i summered in Manchester.  ride home was basically six km of standing water.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 15, 2014)

Rain capes. You can't beat 'em.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 15, 2014)

I have a rain cape 

/hipster


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 15, 2014)

My friend wears one of those. But he rides a tricycle.
Its a fair sight


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 15, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> My friend wears one of those. But he rides a tricycle.
> Its a fair sight


He must look like a pyramid on wheels.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 15, 2014)

i don't even have mud guards.  every time i get stuck in serious rain i tell myself i must get round to fitting them...


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 15, 2014)

I heard Magnus Backstedt on the commentary of the Milan - San Remo and he said that the Castelli Gabba rain jacket is one of the very few products that pros will pay for with their own money. So I bought one and he's right; they're awesome.


----------



## plurker (Aug 15, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I have a rain cape
> 
> /hipster



Every cyclist I saw in China had a rain cape.  but they were mainly slooooow riders, I fear I'd turn into a sail.
I might fit mudguards onto the roadie; always said i wouldn't on the hybrid.


----------



## tommers (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes,  cycling home in the rain for almost 2 hours yesterday made mudguards and a decent rain jacket much more appealing. 

My 10 year old waterproof socks held up remarkably well though.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 15, 2014)

I have one of those mud guards that clip on and off, to use through the especially wet couple of months. 

My fatman-build makes me far too sweaty to bother with waterproofs and capes.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 15, 2014)

I have full SKS mudguards. Oh yeah, baby.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2014)

I just get wet


----------



## a_chap (Aug 15, 2014)

I was riding through Penrith a few weeks ago at about 10pm when it started to hammer down with rain. On went the rain cape, but it overhangs one of my front lights.

I looked like a man-sized illuminated green pyramid on two wheels topped by a scowl.


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 15, 2014)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Considering the level of salt content of Fairy liquid, I'd suggest you switch to something like car shampoo (£1.99 for the cheapest one at Halfords, comes in a 4 litre bottle that will last for years)


Thanks, I didn't know they put salt in detergent... Will use the proper stuff next time


----------



## steeeve (Aug 15, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a road helmet that doesn't make you head look like a mushroom? (I have quite a big head). My giro hex has seen better days and I didn't like it much anyway


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 15, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I just get wet



Thinking about me xx


----------



## Geri (Aug 15, 2014)

I can't fit my rear mudguard on now that I have a rack, so when it rains I tie a carrier bag onto the rack with stretchy straps.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 15, 2014)

steeeve said:


> Can anyone recommend a road helmet that doesn't make you head look like a mushroom? (I have quite a big head). My giro hex has seen better days and I didn't like it much anyway








Any good?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2014)

Me and my brother have a difference of opinion on saddle height. I think it should be at hip height, so that when you're on the bike you should be slightly on tiptoes when your leg is fully extended. He thinks it should be a lot lower (1-2 inches). I'm right, aren't I?


----------



## golightly (Aug 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Me and my brother have a difference of opinion on saddle height. I think it should be at hip height, so that when you're on the bike you should be slightly on tiptoes when your leg is fully extended. He thinks it should be a lot lower (1-2 inches). I'm right, aren't I?


 
Your leg should be fully extended when the pedal is at its lowest point so, yes, you're about right.  That is unless you are riding a bmx, of course.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2014)

It's a shitty hybrid:



It's making me appreciate my bike back home more


----------



## weepiper (Aug 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Me and my brother have a difference of opinion on saddle height. I think it should be at hip height, so that when you're on the bike you should be slightly on tiptoes when your leg is fully extended. He thinks it should be a lot lower (1-2 inches). I'm right, aren't I?


It should be set so when your heel is on the pedal your leg is straight locked out, so when the ball of your foot is on the pedal there's a very slight bend in your leg. So probably somewhere inbetween.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It's a shitty hybrid:
> 
> 
> 
> It's making me appreciate by bike back home more


Get that front quick release done up properly


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2014)

weepiper said:


> Get that front quick release done up properly


What do you mean?


----------



## weepiper (Aug 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> What do you mean?


It's open and if the nut on the other side vibrates loose your wheel can fall off.






It closes like this


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2014)

It's jammed in that position. Feels like i'm going to break it if I try to move it away.
I used to have it like that on my other bike cos it felt too loose otherwise


----------



## weepiper (Aug 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It's jammed in that position. Feels like i'm going to break it if I try to move it away.
> I used to have it like that on my other bike cos it felt too loose otherwise


Put the heel of your hand on it and push it anticlockwise, it'll unscrew a couple of turns then you'll be able to do it up properly. The one on your back wheel is done up right


----------



## The Boy (Aug 16, 2014)

Windy, windy today.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 16, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Windy, windy today.



I know!

Just got back from a 200km ride - out and back route. No wind early this morning (on the way out) but an increasing head-wind all the way back


----------



## stavros (Aug 16, 2014)

I managed 17 miles in exactly an hour this morning. It started badly as I turned back after 100m as both tyres were a little deflated. However, once pumped I headed out again. The outward journey was a bit disconcerting as I was going up an invisible incline on a poor surface and into a bit of a headwind. However, I then joined the main road to come back, which is slightly downhill and on a wonderfully smooth surface. I got onto the top chainset and kept up a cracking tempo for 5 miles. The icing on the cake was that all lights seemed to be green as I went through too.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 17, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It's a shitty hybrid:
> 
> 
> 
> It's making me appreciate my bike back home more



Sort that bar tape out, for fuck's sake. Also get that dork disk off the rear wheel.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)

It's not my bike. Don't know what you mean anyway.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 17, 2014)

Pedalling like a motherfucker to go downhill.  Wouldn't be so bad, but I bet I don't get the wind behind me when I'm going back up.


----------



## stavros (Aug 17, 2014)

A much shorter one this morning of just over 10 miles. A lot slower too, but it was on my mountain bike, albeit on road.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 17, 2014)

weepiper said:


> Put the heel of your hand on it and push it anticlockwise, it'll unscrew a couple of turns then you'll be able to do it up properly. The one on your back wheel is done up right



You ought to listen to auntie Weeps. She will keep you safe.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)

a_chap said:


> You ought to listen to auntie Weeps. She will keep you safe.


I did!
Still unsure what DownwardDog  's scoffing is about. The bar tape is fine and fuck knows what he means about the back wheel. It still goes around


----------



## weepiper (Aug 17, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I did!
> Still unsure what DownwardDog  's scoffing is about. The bar tape is fine and fuck knows what he means about the back wheel. It still goes around


The bar tape's a bit manky and the 'dork disk' is the plastic spoke protector disc thing between the spokes and the sprockets. They are basically cosmetic and eventually break and rattle around the wheel annoyingly but neither of the above is a safety issue


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)

Manky? You mean dirty? Fucksake! Who gives a shit?


----------



## weepiper (Aug 17, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Manky? You mean dirty? Fucksake! Who gives a shit?


well, given it's not your bike I agree.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)

My bike's even filthier!


----------



## weepiper (Aug 17, 2014)

I disagree with white bar tape on principle. When we fit it in the shop it's almost impossible to keep it clean even until the bike's been handed out.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 17, 2014)

Well, I managed a few miles from Angel down to the river and back today, about four miles, flat, with speed of about 7mph (though quite a meandering trail with lots of stops). Wasn't that comfortable riding, but that's partly down to the crappy bike, when I'm back in Leeds I'll be on the Pashley which is more upright which will suit me better for now.

Orang Utan's brother's bike looks luxuriant compared to anything in my stable. I've now made a promise to myself that if I can do Leeds-London in one day at some point then I'll treat myself to something nicer (almost certainly second hand, that's my style). Probably going to be next year given the shortening days and the time it'll take me to fully recover from the stomach op.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 17, 2014)

The other factor in my decision to go for n+1 is my lodger is probably moving out next month, so it'll go from a six bike household down to a four bike one. I'm also planning to redo my kitchen over the winter, and as part of this an alcove by the back door currently occupied by my fridge freezer is going to be turned into a vertical hanging space for two or three bikes.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 17, 2014)

Took a wrong turn on way to friend's flat which is all of 30 seconds from my work.   Took me 4 and a half minutes 

And my legs couldn't really do much on the way home.  Just really tired legs - I blame the wind.  Day off tomorro, thank fuck.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)

weepiper said:


> I disagree with white bar tape on principle. When we fit it in the shop it's almost impossible to keep it clean even until the bike's been handed out.


I go for black myself.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)

I cycled about 15 miles of the Leeds-Liverpool Canal today (for pics see the Mundane Northern pics thread). I enjoyed it so much, despite experiencing all the weathers except snow. It was windy the entire time, perhaps not the best conditions to be cycling on a towpath in. I couldn't have done it on my roadbike as the path was rough in places. The bike I was using had half-pumped tyres and I could feel them getting emptier, so it was a risk even on a hybrid. I took the train home as I was knackered and could feel a puncture coming on.
I also managed to lose my brother's bike computer


----------



## weepiper (Aug 17, 2014)

It's not a hybrid btw, it's a road bike with wide tyres fitted. Hybrids have flat bars.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 18, 2014)

weepiper said:


> I disagree with white bar tape on principle. When we fit it in the shop it's almost impossible to keep it clean even until the bike's been handed out.



I quite like it, but if you're going to do it then you have to follow the Eddy Merckx regimen of a fresh set for every ride.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2014)

weepiper said:


> It's not a hybrid btw, it's a road bike with wide tyres fitted. Hybrids have flat bars.


yeah he told me it was a roadbike but I didn't believe him cos of the wheels


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 18, 2014)

I spent most of the afternoon drilling holes in a Time RXR carbon frame I got off ebay so I could run internal Di2 cabling on it. I'm going to take it for a spin tomorrow - chance of total frame failure leading to death ~25%.


----------



## braindancer (Aug 18, 2014)

First ride in after 2 weeks on holiday spent mostly sitting on my arse.  Fuck, where did my fitness go?  I felt mighty sluggish.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2014)

Yesterday, right outside my parents' flat, I fell whilst pushing my bike (walking in dodgy SPD shoes) and skinned a knee and banged two elbows. Didn't think it hurt much yesterday but I hurt loads today. Do you get softer the older you get? I would have shrugged it off had I been a kid, but I feel like an invalid today.


----------



## Lord Hugh (Aug 18, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> I spent most of the afternoon drilling holes in a Time RXR carbon frame I got off ebay so I could run internal Di2 cabling on it. I'm going to take it for a spin tomorrow - chance of total frame failure leading to death ~25%.


 25% every ride?


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 18, 2014)

Picked up a cheap Garmin Edge 800 today but it's missing the charging lead - does anyone know if the charging lead is the same as a standard mini USB connection? I have one that fits in the hole (from my lezyne back light) but it doesn't seem to charge up, and the connections inside look different.  I can probably borrow the correct lead from a friend to test, but just thought I'd check that it was a bespoke cable first.  The shop wasn't sure it worked so I can take it back if it's bricked.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Do you get softer the older you get?



I imagine so.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 18, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Picked up a cheap Garmin Edge 800 today but it's missing the charging lead - does anyone know if the charging lead is the same as a standard mini USB connection? I have one that fits in the hole (from my lezyne back light) but it doesn't seem to charge up, and the connections inside look different.  I can probably borrow the correct lead from a friend to test, but just thought I'd check that it was a bespoke cable first.  The shop wasn't sure it worked so I can take it back if it's bricked.


I use a standard old mini usb camera charger on my garmin 605.

its a great little thing. it was cheap, and the battery lasts days.
its shit at recalculating routes, but following a preprogrammed route is fine. I love it for a long sunday cycle.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 18, 2014)

I had to call a driver a cunt-chops tonight. he was annoyed that he couldn't pass me on a turning, and then that I took primary position to the next junction. 

He shouted at me and sped off, but forgot that 6pm on a work day isn't a good time to be trying to speed off anywhere.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 18, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Picked up a cheap Garmin Edge 800 today but it's missing the charging lead - does anyone know if the charging lead is the same as a standard mini USB connection? I have one that fits in the hole (from my lezyne back light) but it doesn't seem to charge up, and the connections inside look different.  I can probably borrow the correct lead from a friend to test, but just thought I'd check that it was a bespoke cable first.  The shop wasn't sure it worked so I can take it back if it's bricked.



Yup...Any usb (the mini one, not the same as phones)


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 18, 2014)

The Garmin doesn't seem to be taking charge at the moment, had it plugged in for a good couple of hours, no sign of life. I'll try another cable and then double check with a friend's charging lead before returning it.


----------



## flypanam (Aug 19, 2014)

Had my first London cycle commute today, from Crystal Palace to Sidcup. Hairy. Going to take a while to get used to some drivers looking to play chicken with me.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Aug 19, 2014)

Haven't commuted proper for 9 years, today was my first day back in the saddle. Pompino was pressed into service and the 48x18 gear was just about turned up Crystal Palace Park road which is a rude awakening. 42 minutes Penge>Barbican without breaking any pots or heroics. London Bridge is a bottleneck I will be keen to avoid, since the last time I did this it goes without saying there are maybe x4 as many cyclists. Some knobhead in a ride London  100 jersey complete with his entry no. still taped to his top tube stuffed himself between me and another rider in Borough High St jabbing me in the ribs with his bar end. I made a point of nudging him on the green light. Is this how its going to be, the main grief coming from other commuters?


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 19, 2014)

Lord Hugh said:


> 25% every ride?



I may revise that down as it didn't fall apart on today's 60km. It's as stiff as fuck though. I might try it with different wheels, the Pro Lite 45mm carbon rims can't have helped.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2014)

funny, first post here for ages (as work from home atm) and it's regarding a commute from Penge!

a mate is moving to London/Kent for work and starting off in Penge, he plans to cycle from Penge to Reigate, yes Reigate, something like 20 miles! he is into his cycling and has a decent bike
I have told him to join up here for this thread, local info and meet ups etc, hope he does

what other than 20 miles!! would one be extra weary of going from Penge to Reigate of a morning on a bicycle? thanks!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Aug 19, 2014)

weepiper said:


> I disagree with white bar tape on principle. When we fit it in the shop it's almost impossible to keep it clean even until the bike's been handed out.



Fizik leatherette perforated white bartape - just wipe it clean and it stays white...ish.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Aug 19, 2014)

ddraig said:


> funny, first post here for ages (as work from home atm) and it's regarding a commute from Penge!
> 
> a mate is moving to London/Kent for work and starting off in Penge, he plans to cycle from Penge to Reigate, yes Reigate, something like 20 miles! he is into his cycling and has a decent bike
> I have told him to join up here for this thread, local info and meet ups etc, hope he does
> ...



Its not a nice drag through Croydon and before you get out to Coulsdon you have to do the purley way rounabout which isn't nice...but once you turn right up towards Chipstead its a lovely ride. On the way home you have the long drag up Reigate Hill which isn't nice though.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2014)

cheers! will pass on


----------



## Crispy (Aug 19, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> 42 minutes Penge>Barbican without breaking any pots or heroics. London Bridge is a bottleneck I will be keen to avoid



Southwark Bridge is a _much_ more pleasant way to cross the river.

I had a quick fiddle on gmaps and came up with this route. Avoids Walworth Road (horribly congested with buses), Elephant (ditto, also a deathtrap), London Bridge (Yuck) and Bank/Moorgate (Yuck, and buggered up by Crossrail all the time).

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/dir/'...6e26675d21f40!2m2!1d-0.093263!2d51.520075!3e1


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Aug 19, 2014)

Southwark Bridge is a much more pleasant way to cross the river.

I had a quick fiddle on gmaps and came up with this route. Avoids Walworth Road (horribly congested with buses), Elephant (ditto, also a deathtrap), London Bridge (Yuck) and Bank/Moorgate (Yuck, and buggered up by Crossrail all the time).

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/dir/'...6e26675d21f40!2m2!1d-0.093263!2d51.520075!3e1

Thanks for this - the run up Camberwell New rd and R turn looks a tad hairy but avoiding E&C is good. I will try it tomorow.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 19, 2014)

That right-hand turn onto John Ruskin Street has just been completely rebuilt with very good cycle provision 
Alternatively, go a bit further up the road and use the ped crossing to go down Bolton Crescent.
The obvious route is to go up to the main junction at Oval, but by the rules of the road it's No Right Turn onto Kennington Park Road, which makes it a bit tricky. You could get off the road into Kennington Park at that point too.
All these options are better than Walworth Road, which is always rammed and isn't wide enough to get past the buses.


----------



## llywmog (Aug 19, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Its not a nice drag through Croydon and before you get out to Coulsdon you have to do the purley way rounabout which isn't nice...but once you turn right up towards Chipstead its a lovely ride. On the way home you have the long drag up Reigate Hill which isn't nice though.



cheers for asking ddraig.  i've signed up like instructed ;-p

i'm going to test the following route on wednesday to see what it's like:

through Addiscombe and Purley, and then via Chaldon or Kenley Aerodrome.   

if Purley route turns out to be stop/start because of traffic, might going via West Wickham be a better option?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2014)

yay! please welcome llywmog cyclists! just watch out for his "humor"


----------



## llywmog (Aug 19, 2014)

ddraig said:


> yay! please welcome llywmog cyclists! just watch out for his "humor"



Is there anyone here who is a member of Penge Bike Club. or who go out for long rides?


----------



## a_chap (Aug 19, 2014)

Chilly this morning. Had to wear a jacket for the first time in months.

Winter draws on, ladies...


----------



## Winot (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes chilly start, and back on the winter bike (mudguards and hub dynamo/gears) which felt very heavy after the stripped down summer bike.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Aug 19, 2014)

llywmog said:


> Is there anyone here who is a member of Penge Bike Club. or who go out for long rides?



No but I know Winston (SE20 Cycles owner) very well and @gaigingirl occasionally of this parish has been out on one of the intro rides and rated Penge CC as a very friendly bunch and were newbie friendly. They are a new club so they're doing everything right.


----------



## Lord Hugh (Aug 19, 2014)

Chilly indeed the past week or so, wore an extra layer today as I had an early start, and then the sun came out so ended up a very nice temperature


----------



## steeeve (Aug 19, 2014)

anyone any experience of the bit of duel carriageway going into Guildford on the A246/A25 between Merrow and East Clandon? Trying to work out by streetview if it's safe to cycle


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 19, 2014)

Dual carriageways can be pretty decent roads if you're not in busy traffic, people have room to overtake, fewer side roads and usually decent visibility due to the road geometry. In busy traffic where both lanes are full they can be pretty shit. I'll usually take a dual carriageway section on my route into town rather than the officially sanctioned cycle route through an industrial estate with multiple entrances, turning HGVs and a shitty potholed surface. YMMV.

Managed the two-mile ride over to Headingley this morning, still taking it slow but didn't have to walk the hills today (using the walking-speed third gear on the Pashley). Got some De Marchi thermal bib leggings in my size from one of the charity shops for £3, and a craghoppers fleece top same as the one I was wearing when I had my crash earlier this year (and was cut off me in the ambulance). Feel a bit more 'winter ready' now, even if my body has a way to go.


----------



## steeeve (Aug 19, 2014)

this ones only 2 miles long so thinking I'm going to try it, the alternative is a pretty steep hill


----------



## plurker (Aug 20, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Southwark Bridge is a _much_ more pleasant way to cross the river.
> 
> I had a quick fiddle on gmaps and came up with this route. Avoids Walworth Road (horribly congested with buses), Elephant (ditto, also a deathtrap), London Bridge (Yuck) and Bank/Moorgate (Yuck, and buggered up by Crossrail all the time).
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/dir/''/Barbican Centre, Silk St, London EC2Y 8DS, United Kingdom/@51.4508821,-0.0731109,3443m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m44!4m43!1m35!1m1!1s0x4876017164e707ab:0xa0b665f21670e660!2m2!1d-0.0517034!2d51.4138764!3m4!1m2!1d-0.1074678!2d51.4814805!3s0x4876048fa5f10dad:0x1034bb57bc69edc1!3m4!1m2!1d-0.1074391!2d51.4868491!3s0x48760490f0656d03:0x588831556b90d9b8!3m4!1m2!1d-0.1021699!2d51.4960183!3s0x487604a25a1ed6b5:0x64499bb42791ec1a!3m4!1m2!1d-0.0988324!2d51.5007071!3s0x487604a696f0c091:0xb615923b1e2f6fcd!3m4!1m2!1d-0.0922268!2d51.5146789!3s0x4876035534470729:0xd9ccbdc792d0d677!3m4!1m2!1d-0.0970862!2d51.5184495!3s0x48761b5452898e2f:0x373f5e95e88a4628!1m5!1m1!1s0x48761b56fb64b275:0xc756e26675d21f40!2m2!1d-0.093263!2d51.520075!3e1



that looks a good route but for it to take 1 hour and six mins i assume Google cycles on a borisbike with flat tyres!

My rides this week have been great; loving this cooler temperature as it means I can get speed up without arriving at work a sweaty mess.  Set a number of PBs; but I've lost my (only legitimate) KOM now; by one measly second, which has fecked me off and charged me up to attack it with gusto for a few days!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2014)

what's a KOM? Damn TLAs!


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> what's a KOM? Damn TLAs!


it a thing from that app that times segments of your ride.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 20, 2014)

King of The Mountain, ie. who can ride a certain stretch of road fastest. Dangerous idea if you ask me. Encourages reckless riding.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 20, 2014)

Crispy said:


> King of The Mountain, ie. who can ride a certain stretch of road fastest. Dangerous idea if you ask me. Encourages reckless riding.


The thing that encourages me to cycle the fastest/most recklessly is a strong wind to my back.


----------



## plurker (Aug 20, 2014)

Crispy said:


> King of The Mountain, ie. who can ride a certain stretch of road fastest. Dangerous idea if you ask me. Encourages reckless riding.


I can see the point you're making, but I'd never endanger myself. Others might be more foolhardy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2014)

Crispy said:


> King of The Mountain, ie. who can ride a certain stretch of road fastest. Dangerous idea if you ask me. Encourages reckless riding.


King? Ugh. Don't go in for competing with others. That way lies disappointment and recklessness. Best to compete with yourself. Much more satisfying as you always win.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2014)

I have no pump and soft wheels. Most bikes shops let you use them for free, don't they?


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I have no pump and soft wheels. Most bikes shops let you use them for free, don't they?


evanscycles tend to have them outside, chained up, for people to use.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2014)

Some shops in London charge a couple of quid. I won't use them. Totally against the spirit and camaraderie of cycling (#hippybollocks)


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Aug 20, 2014)

£2? name and shame


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> £2? name and shame


Can't remember the name but the one in the middle of Peckham on Queen's Road.
ETA better go check that
ETAA: Wilson's on the High Street
I've seen signs saying so in other windows too.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 20, 2014)

There's a free street pump at the north end of Brick Lane near the bike racks (Beigel shop side). Suspect there might be others about too.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 20, 2014)

There's a supermarket near(ish) to us with a pump, bike work stand and a selection of tools (chained together) outside.

Me, I've made a specific point of buying things from them on the grounds they are clearly good eggs.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 20, 2014)

What are the local cycle clubs like?.  I'm interested in a longer ride than my commute. There's Dulwich CC, do Brixton cycles have one?. Do all their rides start at 8 on a Sunday?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2014)

Ouch! I'm a lone cyclist myself. Not keen on cycling in a pack.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Ouch! I'm a lone cyclist myself. Not keen on cycling in a pack.


i can picture you now, doing a wheelie down the street shouting out 'hi-ho silver' while the william tell overture blasts from someone's stereo


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2014)

Not quite, but I do appreciate the time alone. I don't want to talk about bikes and gear and all that crap.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 20, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> What are the local cycle clubs like?.  I'm interested in a longer ride than my commute. There's Dulwich CC, do Brixton cycles have one?. Do all their rides start at 8 on a Sunday?



You want longer rides? Your cup runneth over here... http://www.aukweb.net/events/


----------



## a_chap (Aug 20, 2014)

I wonder how often Pickman's model rides a bike.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Aug 20, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> What are the local cycle clubs like?.  I'm interested in a longer ride than my commute. There's Dulwich CC, do Brixton cycles have one?. Do all their rides start at 8 on a Sunday?



Dulwich paragon have over 1000 members and are so large they may have to break the club up from its current incarnation.

All London CC's do club runs of various intensities - Dulwich Paragon's saturday am 30 miler was a good intro into the Kentish Lanes. Brixton CC and a number of other S.London clubs (as well as a number of non aligned regulars) meet at the Cafe St Germain, Crystal palace parade every Sunday from 8am. Brixton CC Club sec Rob can be contacted on club.secretary@brixtoncycles.cc for more info, there are usually intro rides every month.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Aug 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Not quite, but I do appreciate the time alone. I don't want to talk about bikes and gear and all that crap.


On a Brixton run you stand more chance of talking about Werner Herzog, Philip Roth or 19th century Irish politics than talking bikes. Or at least you used to, there has been an influx of new members.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Someone from the cycling group I go out with on occasions has spotted some half-price Lezyne lights on the web:

http://outlet.upgradebikes.co.uk/Outlet/Lights/Lezyne/Lezyne-Power-Drive-XL-LED

Ex-display, but still good for the money.


----------



## steeeve (Aug 21, 2014)

There's a free pump in Windrush Square


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Aug 21, 2014)

Third morning since my commute reboot and the pompino has been dropped - chainring is slightly warped and it makes a fuckload of noise, esp when climbing. That and the fact that hauling a fixed gear over the local cols is killing me first thing. The cross bike this morning was a peice 'o cake but even the plushness of 32mm rubber still couldn't defeat that first thing in the morning 'ouch' of bum to seat. I will get used to it.

I am slow. But for the third morning I have seen this mad little bloke, maybe 55kg and riding a kids racer with 650c wheels. He has a 70's krautrock beard and glasses combo and wears a Deutschland national champions jersey. He is faster than fuck and rinses all in front of him. Glad cycling still attracts the eccentrics.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 21, 2014)

...after a year out, I'll be back on the roads again soon. 
just waiting on fucking Wiggle delivery.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 21, 2014)

Witnessed Car A cutting up Car B quite badly and a right old shouting match ensued.

Made I laugh it did.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 23, 2014)

a_chap said:


> I wonder how often Pickman's model rides a bike.



He doesn't, but he does regularly ride a three-foot tall bust of Winston Churchill. His mother drilled a two inch deep hole in it's arse for his sole use apparently. She probably got sick of washing his sheets or something.

Tell you what though, why _is_ Pickers on this thread? He isn't a cyclist. Although asking why Pickers is on this thread is a bit of a silly question - Akin to asking why the worthless pisshead no-one is even bothering staying in this life or in this world. Christ alone knows.


E2a - The wind was behind me for most of my roll home anyway. Hatwearing weather now though, autumns here for sure.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 23, 2014)

Fucking puncture this morning. I had to walk 11km wearing Fizik R1s which I really don't recommend.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 23, 2014)

FFs.  Just getting ready for work and the skies have opened in spite of it being a lovely day so far.  Second time this week.

I've got ten minutes till I leave but no sign of it dissipating.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2014)

Aye! Same here! Was just gonna have a ride along the canal.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 23, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> Tell you what though, why _is_ Pickers on this thread? He isn't a cyclist.



I think you'll find a local by-law which states Pickman's Models has... hang on a second, _why is_ s/he called that? It's a name that makes no sense to me. And s/he keeps changing his/her avatar. I never trust anyone who does that.

Er... where was I?

Oh yes, I think you'll find there's a local by-law which states Pickman's Model has to comment on _every_ Urban75 topic.

Every. Single. One.

Whatacunt.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 23, 2014)

as annoying as he can be. he is named after a cool book.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2014)

Well, a short story by HP Lovecraft about an artist (Pickman) who paints horrific imaginary creatures. The creatures of course turn out to be real, well one of them does as the narrator finds a photograph of it (the Model).


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2014)

Of course I may be misremembering it. I thank Pickman's in advance for correcting me.

The bad weather passed so I rode to Otley and back. If the weather's OK tomorrow, I may go to Ilkley or Skipton and come back the hard way up a very steep hill.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 23, 2014)

I cycled to ikea. 
shuffled round the isles.
sneaked loads of tiny pencils into other peoples bags.
queued up for 25 min to pay.
fueled up on cheap and nasty hot dogs (5).
and cycled home.

not a very exciting afternoon.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 24, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> as annoying as he can be. he is named after a cool book.





Orang Utan said:


> Well, a short story by HP Lovecraft about an artist (Pickman) who paints horrific imaginary creatures. The creatures of course turn out to be real, well one of them does as the narrator finds a photograph of it (the Model).



Thanks chaps, I have learned something.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 24, 2014)

Much nicer today, though if the temperature of the breeze that was blowing was anything to go by then autumn is definitely here.


----------



## Black Halo (Aug 24, 2014)

steeeve said:


> There's a free pump in Windrush Square


I looked at that on Monday while waiting for a friend seemed to be bust/non-operational/not fully installed. Not exactly around the corner but there is one outside the 3 Stags on Kennington Road, which I thought was a bit random.

Thinking about joining a "club" or at least a group of people for longer rides, haven't been on the bike in 12 months so want to get back in the saddle (pun intended) but not sure what distance I can hack, any other groups than the Brixton Cycles one I can try? I'm based in Kennington.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 24, 2014)

Climbing on the drops like Marco Pantani 


edit:  I say 'like'....


----------



## stavros (Aug 25, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Climbing on the drops like Marco Pantani
> 
> 
> edit:  I say 'like'....



Please say you had a bandana on.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 25, 2014)

stavros said:


> Please say you had a bandana on.


No, but I did have a Mapei casquette.  Not one of pantani's teams, but drugs as fuck.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 25, 2014)

Anyway, had to drop keys off at work and experienced the commute from hell.

Taxi cut me up overtaking me (before driving down the bid lane without a passenger in the back *wags finger*). Car completely misjudging his ability to overtake a cyclists in the space of fifty metres.  Car overtaking me on s blind bend before realising half way round that I can corner faster than his shit, second-hand German saloon car (we later ended up at the same junction after half a mile so that seemed totally worthwhile)

Plus the usual myriad nonsense with people going through lights when the junction isn't clear and holding traffic up and so in.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 28, 2014)

Cumbersome load on the front today. Collecting this for a friend who bought it off gumtree from a place about six miles away. I got a few weird glances. More stable than you'd expect, it's mostly achieved with cable ties. Took the canal route for part of the journey, and walked it up a couple of the steeper slopes.


----------



## plurker (Aug 28, 2014)

Last two evening commutes have been ace; late nights meant leaving the office at 9/9.30 each night.
A combinations of fewer vehicles and (presumably) the traffic-light phasing changes meant I've been flying - got my Farringdon-Streatham commute down to 26 minutes now 

This morning's was full of a couple of idiot cyclists, the slow _jump lights then wobble slowy across the road_ kind. And a know on a white vespa GT who didn't seem to think he had to slow for cyclists who had the right of way. He got an earful....


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Last night ride not a commute. 20 miles in 1hr 44mins Off road new time 
Wonder how fast I'll be on a road bike on road


----------



## The Boy (Aug 28, 2014)

Finished up at work and new commute to college will either be a wending, looping pootle along cycle paths OR a mad dash along some busy roads with heavy traffic.  I've gone for option c: the 45 minute walk each way, and dig out the turbo trainer for days off.  

Speaking of which, cycling's a sweaty business when you don't have the wind to quick the sweat away.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 28, 2014)

I dunno how people can cycle to work in their work clothes! Ick!


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 28, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I dunno how people can cycle to work in their work clothes! Ick!


Me too. 
I guess some people are happy to potter about at a gentle pace, and don't sweat. 

I can't help going at it like a bastard.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 28, 2014)

Even at a gentle pace, my shirt gets soaked!


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 28, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Even at a gentle pace, my shirt gets soaked!


I'm sure your gentle pace is still fairly giving it some. 

Stick it on one of those gears on the smaller front cogs that you never use. And go at old-lady-with-shopping-basket-full-of-cat-food speed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't think I could physically do that! It would take too much concentration!


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 28, 2014)

Like driving on the motorway at 70mph. It's too frustratingly slow, and it pisses people off.


----------



## plurker (Aug 28, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I can't help going at it like a bastard.



Hell yeah. Why bother going slow ffs?


----------



## Lord Hugh (Aug 28, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> View attachment 60155 Cumbersome load on the front today. Collecting this for a friend who bought it off gumtree from a place about six miles away. I got a few weird glances. More stable than you'd expect, it's mostly achieved with cable ties. Took the canal route for part of the journey, and walked it up a couple of the steeper slopes.


 And if you get a puncture, rotate 90 degrees and continue!


----------



## a_chap (Aug 28, 2014)

Lovely and sunny this morning so I didn't take a waterproof. Which is why it started to rain at lunchtime.


----------



## stavros (Aug 30, 2014)

I did two rides this morning. A quick half hour sprint on the road bike as soon as I got up, and, later in the morning, a ~12 mile ride along a disused railway track on the mountain bike. It was slightly up hill on the way back, but constant and I found a great gear to tap out an excellent pace.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 31, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I dunno how people can cycle to work in their work clothes! Ick!



TBF, it depends what kind of job you do. If you work in a warehouse or some othersuch kind manual of job where you're going to end up getting all sweaty it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 31, 2014)

Ever been overtaken by a skateboarder?
Skateboarders racing cyclists in the ALPS. Byron …:


----------



## Lord Hugh (Sep 1, 2014)

Trashed my old distance record yesterday, did 140km  Today I was expecting to feel like wood, but surprisingly not too bad - that said, the 5min cycle to the bus was pretty slow going.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 2, 2014)

140km - well done 

Next target, this - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris–Brest–Paris


----------



## Lord Hugh (Sep 2, 2014)

a_chap said:


> 140km - well done
> 
> Next target, this - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris–Brest–Paris


 Cheers! Some day, some day!


----------



## braindancer (Sep 2, 2014)

Lord Hugh said:


> Trashed my old distance record yesterday, did 140km  Today I was expecting to feel like wood, but surprisingly not too bad - that said, the 5min cycle to the bus was pretty slow going.


 
Nice one, I've not been on my bike much for the last month other than my little commutes so I'm going to try to summon the will to do a ride of that length this weekend....


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 2, 2014)

Did a bit of riding at the weekend, probably about 15 miles in total. Getting there.

The frame on my lodger's aluminium Trek District fractured at the weekend, split at the drive side dropouts while he was riding on the canal (went with a wobble, could have been worse at speed!). Don't think it can be rescued, bit of a shitter.  He's sticking most of the parts onto an old Peugeot frame.


----------



## plurker (Sep 2, 2014)

Today had it all: school-runner chaos, closed roads up by Streatham Hill, one bus driver with a Metro across the steering wheel and one  abusive moped rider _'fuck off about the fucking box you bumpkin and go back to fucking cornwall"  _


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 2, 2014)

No commute for me recently. Knee surgery 2 weeks ago so I'm still recovering. 

Had 3 rides since, building up gradually one day on one day off. 7, 11 then 13 miles today. Another 26 days off yet so all being well I expect to be fully fit soon enough.

And bought a new bike to cheer myself up


----------



## Lord Hugh (Sep 2, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Did a bit of riding at the weekend, probably about 15 miles in total. Getting there.
> 
> The frame on my lodger's aluminium Trek District fractured at the weekend, split at the drive side dropouts while he was riding on the canal (went with a wobble, could have been worse at speed!). Don't think it can be rescued, bit of a shitter.  He's sticking most of the parts onto an old Peugeot frame.


I once fixed a broken dropout hanger (not the frame itself tho!) with epoxy putty. It held up fine. Then I bought it to the bike shop... The lecture he gave me!


----------



## Lord Hugh (Sep 2, 2014)

braindancer said:


> Nice one, I've not been on my bike much for the last month other than my little commutes so I'm going to try to summon the will to do a ride of that length this weekend....


 Felt great to do it - just bring plenty of sports gels or whatever you like to keep you going! I went through at least 8 liters of liquids...


----------



## braindancer (Sep 2, 2014)

Lord Hugh said:


> Felt great to do it - just bring plenty of sports gels or whatever you like to keep you going! I went through at least 8 liters of liquids...


 
Yeah I've done a few 100 milers this year and one120 miler - but then almost nothing for the past month or so - need to get back on it!


----------



## a_chap (Sep 2, 2014)

braindancer said:


> Yeah I've done a few 100 milers this year and one120 miler - but then almost nothing for the past month or so - need to get back on it!



You need a challenge like "Randonneur Round the Year". You complete one ride of 200km (125 miles) each month for a year and get...
...a badge 

More info here - http://www.highergrangefarm.fsnet.co.uk/PeakAudax/rrty.htm - sorry for the crap web site tho.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 2, 2014)

I used to be the only person who cycled into work. Now there are five.  but


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 2, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I dunno how people can cycle to work in their work clothes! Ick!



I used to cycle to work in my work clothes when my commute was 3.5 miles (one way) and apart from a little damp patch on my back (which soon dried off) I was fine.  Now I am cycling 8.5 miles and I need a shower and a change of clothes.


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 2, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Even at a gentle pace, my shirt gets soaked!



I don't think you have a gentle pace.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 2, 2014)

toblerone3 said:


> I don't think you have a gentle pace.


15 mph on the flat?


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 2, 2014)

I do 8.5 miles in 45 minutes in the morning and that is going fast.  Works out at 11.3 mph.  You are going even faster.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 2, 2014)

toblerone3 said:


> I do 8.5 miles in 45 minutes in the morning and that is going fast.  Works out at 11.3 mph.  You are going even faster.


I do the same in 37 minutes but I always feel like i'm being lazy. Flat all the way though.


----------



## braindancer (Sep 3, 2014)

a_chap said:


> You need a challenge like "Randonneur Round the Year". You complete one ride of 200km (125 miles) each month for a year and get...
> ...a badge
> 
> More info here - http://www.highergrangefarm.fsnet.co.uk/PeakAudax/rrty.htm - sorry for the crap web site tho.


 
Like the _idea _of it - be good to give it a go (at some point).


----------



## plurker (Sep 3, 2014)

toblerone3 said:


> I do 8.5 miles in 45 minutes in the morning and that is going fast.





Orang Utan said:


> I do the same in 37 minutes but I always feel like i'm being lazy. Flat all the way though.



Bah, you guys are slow.  8.7 miles in 31.18 over here. #competitivecunt


----------



## Lord Hugh (Sep 3, 2014)

plurker said:


> Bah, you guys are slow.  8.7 miles in 31.18 over here. #competitivecunt


 Are we doing this? Cause if we're doing this... 34.375 miles in 120 - 135 mins. EDIT 5 hours later: OK we're not doing this apparently, now I just look like a tool.


----------



## T & P (Sep 4, 2014)

Picture's a bit blurry as I was moving when I took the shot, but in addition to the much-criticised "Cyclists- stay back" sign, I've noticed a new gem today.

In case you're browsing on a small screen and can't read it, it says "Stay behind- I can't see cyclists"


----------



## a_chap (Sep 4, 2014)

Jesus wept. 

What next? "Stay behind. I run over cyclists"?


----------



## BigTom (Sep 4, 2014)

Any ideas whose logos are on the sticker? That's just fucking awful, is the driver blind or something? Doesn't have mirrors?. The Stay Back stickers are bad enough, and I've seen them on minivans and transits as well as HGVs ffs, and they have been withdrawn by TfL now.
This is what we have on our work vans :


----------



## The Boy (Sep 4, 2014)

a_chap said:


> Jesus wept.
> 
> What next? "Stay behind. I run over cyclists"?



I think what is next is the situation which arose when a poster on another board phoned a company to complain about their driver left hooking them and nearly wiping them out.  The Customer Services person replied that it was the cyclist's fault as the van had a "cyclists stay back" sticker, so they should have been further back.


----------



## T & P (Sep 4, 2014)

a_chap said:


> Jesus wept.
> 
> What next? "Stay behind. I run over cyclists"?



"Stay behind. I drive without due care and attention".

You couldn't say you hadn't been warned, I guess...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 4, 2014)

Some people do need to be warned though but they're idiots who won't/don't read any sign that warns idiots cos they are idiots.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 4, 2014)

Just this evening a cyclist shot up the inside of a lorry turning left. It had to do an emergency stop, I don't think the cyclist even noticed.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 4, 2014)

I also saw one cyclist telling another cyclist off, at some traffic lights. He had gone through a pedestrian crossing on a red light.
The telling off was in a real school teacher sort of way, too. A real whining noise.

The other cyclist listened a few seconds then simply said "why don't you shut the fuck up you fucking cunt". But the lights hadn't changed so they both just sat there in silence. Well - silence and the sound of me pissing myself with laughter.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 4, 2014)

But on the other hand, I almost got rear ended today by a car who seemed to think it was OK to overtake me as I turned into a roundabout whilst in primary position. Berks everywhere. Some drive, some cycle. Meh. Humanity.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 4, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I also saw one cyclist telling another cyclist off, at some traffic lights. He had gone through a pedestrian crossing on a red light.
> The telling off was in a real school teacher sort of way, too. A real whining noise.
> 
> The other cyclist listened a few seconds then simply said "why don't you shut the fuck up you fucking cunt". But the lights hadn't changed so they both just sat there in silence. Well - silence and the sound of me pissing myself with laughter.


I've only ever got the arse with other cyclists when they have either undertaken me or who follow me far too closely. The latter really fucking piss me off. Why don't they fucking overtake? Advice on how to deal with those cunts will be most welcome.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 4, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I've only ever got the arse with other cyclists when they have either undertaken me or who follow me far too closely. The latter really fucking piss me off. Why don't they fucking overtake? Advice on how to deal with those cunts will be most welcome.


farting.


----------



## tommers (Sep 4, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I've only ever got the arse with other cyclists when they have either undertaken me or who follow me far too closely. The latter really fucking piss me off. Why don't they fucking overtake? Advice on how to deal with those cunts will be most welcome.


Cos it's easier to cycle behind somebody than in front.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 4, 2014)

tommers said:


> Cos it's easier to cycle behind somebody than in front.


That's a rubbish reason for taking shit risks. If you're finding it difficult riding at that speed then you shouldn't bother.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 5, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I've only ever got the arse with other cyclists when they have either undertaken me or who follow me far too closely. The latter really fucking piss me off. Why don't they fucking overtake? Advice on how to deal with those cunts will be most welcome.



Right arm extended down with palm facing backward means back off. Waggly elbow means come past.

Alternatively stop giving a shit as they are making your cycling more efficient too as they reduce form drag by eliminating the low pressure area that forms behind you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2014)

Minimal though. It's dangerous.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 5, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> Right arm extended down with palm facing backward means back off. Waggly elbow means come past.
> 
> Alternatively stop giving a shit as they are making your cycling more efficient too as they reduce form drag by eliminating the low pressure area that forms behind you.


ALl well and good on the open road, but not on busy london streets


----------



## plurker (Sep 5, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> Right arm extended down with palm facing backward means back off. Waggly elbow means come past.


This is good to know,- lots of people I overtake do this shit all the time. I think some ppl assume everyone fast is a club rider....

That sticker up there is appalling; T & P you should post it onto the Stop Killing Cyclists facebook; they're waging war on these stickers atm...


----------



## tommers (Sep 5, 2014)

It's just funny.  Some guy was really busting a gut the other day to overtake so I let him slog on in front of me and I coasted along behind him. 

Eventually I took pity and overtook to return the favour.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2014)

I hate it cos i don't want to get hit in the back if I have to break suddenly.
It's fucking rude and dangerous and should (maybe is) be illegal.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 5, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I hate it cos i don't want to get hit in the back if I have to break suddenly.
> It's fucking rude and dangerous and should (maybe is) be illegal.



Please don't break, OU. We kind of like you here.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm not planning to!


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 6, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I hate it cos i don't want to get hit in the back if I have to break suddenly.
> It's fucking rude and dangerous and should (maybe is) be illegal.



Just drop them then. Speed up and break the tow.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2014)

Drop them off their bike would be better as they might not do it ever again. And if I'm going flat out then I can't just speed up. They need to be stopped not encouraged anyway.


----------



## tommers (Sep 6, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Drop them off their bike would be better as they might not do it ever again. And if I'm going flat out then I can't just speed up. They need to be stopped not encouraged anyway.


You're going flat out in areas where you might need to break suddenly? 

Sounds dangerous.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2014)

If I'm going at 25 miles an hour on a long flat, I still don't need anyone cycling right behind me. It's just bad manners and deserving of a slap. That sort of behaviour should be reserved for the track.


----------



## doddles (Sep 6, 2014)

Maybe you could put a "cyclists: stay back! I can't see you" sign on your back :->


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2014)

People just need to get some manners and stop treating the road like a racetrack


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 6, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> If I'm going at 25 miles an hour on a long flat, I still don't need anyone cycling right behind me. It's just bad manners and deserving of a slap. That sort of behaviour should be reserved for the track.



At this point you're a GG cover band.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 6, 2014)

Its not unreasonable to dislike someone cycling that close to you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> At this point you're a GG cover band.


What?


----------



## braindancer (Sep 6, 2014)

a_chap said:


> You need a challenge like "Randonneur Round the Year". You complete one ride of 200km (125 miles) each month for a year and get...
> ...a badge
> 
> More info here - http://www.highergrangefarm.fsnet.co.uk/PeakAudax/rrty.htm - sorry for the crap web site tho.



Did 120 km this morning and definitely didn't have another 80 in the legs this time!  I was wrecked!  Need to build it up again after a lazy couple of months - was good to be back in the saddle again though.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 6, 2014)

If you did 120km in a _morning_ then maybe you ought to slow down a little Mr Wiggins! 

The secret to long distance cycling is to choose a power level you can sustain. For hours and hours. Or days and days...

That's _one_ of the secrets; there are many others. For a fee I can tell you them


----------



## Private Storm (Sep 6, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I also saw one cyclist telling another cyclist off, at some traffic lights. He had gone through a pedestrian crossing on a red light.
> The telling off was in a real school teacher sort of way, too. A real whining noise.



I've been compelled to have a word with another cyclist on just one occasion. He'd bombed past me when I stopped at a zebra crossing near Westminster, narrowly missing the woman who was crossing. I caught up with him at the lights at Parliament Square and plucked up the courage to say "You know, you make us all look bad when you do stuff like that". He just shrugged and we had the same minute or two of awkward silence as you saw JM. That kind of thing really isn't me, but looking back, I wish I'd filled the silence with "No seriously, you're a fucking cock and I hope a lorry crushes your shitcunt face into the tarmac"...or something equally charming.


----------



## stavros (Sep 6, 2014)

I may have misheard, but I think a dog walker said "well played" to me as I went past and he held his dog. I couldn't tell if it was sarcastic or not.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 6, 2014)

Had some eejit try and squeeze past me as I was cruising up to a red light on way home tonight.  I didn't even realise what she was trying to do until she nearly nudged me off my bike - just assumed she was making her way up the right hand lane.  I gave her a shrug of 'wtf?' which I don't ever do ever, and she did that whole thing of pretending to stare off into the middle distance.  

Annoyed me no end as I had signalled to turn left while she was heading straight on.  There was absolutely no need for her to put me in such a situation other than her being a fud.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 7, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Had some eejit try and squeeze past me as I was cruising up to a red light on way home tonight.  I didn't even realise what she was trying to do until she nearly nudged me off my bike - just assumed she was making her way up the right hand lane.  I gave her a shrug of 'wtf?' which I don't ever do ever, and she did that whole thing of pretending to stare off into the middle distance.
> 
> Annoyed me no end as I had signalled to turn left while she was heading straight on.  There was absolutely no need for her to put me in such a situation other than her being a fud.


D Lock, wing mirror.
where's pissflaps


----------



## braindancer (Sep 7, 2014)

a_chap said:


> If you did 120km in a _morning_ then maybe you ought to slow down a little Mr Wiggins!
> 
> The secret to long distance cycling is to choose a power level you can sustain. For hours and hours. Or days and days...
> 
> That's _one_ of the secrets; there are many others. For a fee I can tell you them



When I say morning I left at 7 and was back at 1 - with a stop for a cup of tea half way that worked out as 14 mph - hardly Mr Wiggins!  But yes, you're no doubt quite right - slowing down a bit for longer trips would no doubt be a wise move.....


----------



## stavros (Sep 7, 2014)

I did a quite long 22 miler this morning. I twice got caught behind MAMILs on country roads, but I have a paranoia I've detailed here before about overtaking other roadies in case they retake me or think I'm an arrogant twat. However, both took a different turning to me eventually. I'd done this route in the opposite direction before but this way round it had one of those long drags which don't look that steep but are fully open and so it seems like you're not going anywhere. However, I found a good gear and tapped a steady rhythm. I didn't eat enough before riding though, and came very close to bonking in the last two miles.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 8, 2014)

I took the Pashley out for a trip to a couple of boot sales yesterday, probably a round trip of just over 20 miles. Bit scorching around midday. I cycled all the way home from Otley with about 15kg in the front basket, on a bike that weighs just under 25kg.  Couldn't keep up with the weekend racers this time, though I did try a couple of times.  It's good to feel strong again, might try a social ride (about 35 miles) next weekend on the regular bike.  Onwards and upwards.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 10, 2014)

Sadly two weeks of no commuting.

Who am I kidding!


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 10, 2014)

Not sure if anyone cycles through Nunhead but had a shitty experience this morning - have thread in transport forum. not much I could've done but wanted to share - nothing more than that


----------



## BigTom (Sep 11, 2014)

omg! the stupid! it burns

http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/new...lasted-7750763?ptnr_rid=150659&icid=Untitled9



> But at the Edgbaston District committee Coun Deirdre Alden (Con, Edgbaston) said she was concerned that such a large amount of effort and investment was being spent on a mode of transport predominantly used by young men.
> 
> "The vast majority of cyclists on our roads are young, white men," she said.
> 
> ...



Deirdre Alden is on the council safer, smarter, greener committee (transport). Fuck me she is beyond dim. Been told I can't rant about this on our corporate feed sadly (we're going to write a measured response instead) 
Incredible really. 
The cycle revolution is supposed to be making the streets safer. Make them safe and elderly people will cycle, like they do in the netherlands. We've trained plenty of pensioners, our oldest is 82.
Lots of disabled people cycle using trikes/adapted bikes and lots of people are disabled in such a way as to be no barrier to cycling.
The infrastructure improvements will encourage more people to cycle, this means the benefit will not be for young white men as the proportion of young white men cyclists will fall as it becomes a wider used form of transport.
modest clothing? Does she think we're all doing naked bike rides or something? We've trained people wearing burkha/niqab which is blatantly what she's referring to here, it's just stupid ignorant nonsense from someone who is seriously prejudiced against cycling.
arrgghh.


----------



## braindancer (Sep 11, 2014)

BigTom said:


> omg! the stupid! it burns
> 
> http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/new...lasted-7750763?ptnr_rid=150659&icid=Untitled9
> 
> ...


 
Jesus - pretty certain that's the most ignorant comment re: cycling I have ever read...  unbelievable!


----------



## a_chap (Sep 12, 2014)

I read about the loon Deirdre Alden via Twitter. I quickly became incoherent with rage. 

But that was hours ago and it's sunny here in Norfolk-on-the-Mediterreanean and I've had a glass of the local cider. Or two.

So now I'm merely furious.


----------



## Geri (Sep 12, 2014)

Somehow managed to cycle along the other side of the road from this accident without noticing a thing  although I did wonder why the traffic coming into town was so snarled up.


----------



## stavros (Sep 13, 2014)

Perfect weather this morning; a bit chilly in my short-sleeved jersey if stationary, but ideal if you kept moving. I did two of my short but steep local hills and found them relatively easy. One problem is that I think my chainset cable needs tightening, because whilst it's fine moving back and forth between the small and middle set, moving up to the big set is a real struggle for it. I'm going to speak to some mechanic people I know, because I'm not sure I've the confidence to sort it myself.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 14, 2014)

my brain still hurts from riding on lots of cobbles yesterday.


----------



## chriswill (Sep 14, 2014)

Picked up some exposure lights for the winter commute

The front is insanely bright for the tow path section!


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 14, 2014)

chriswill said:


> Picked up some exposure lights for the winter commute
> 
> The front is insanely bright for the tow path section!View attachment 61071


lets not talk about winter, yet


----------



## chriswill (Sep 14, 2014)

Winter is coming


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 14, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> lets not talk about winter, yet


The numb hands and frozen nose. I remember that well when I used to cycle to work every day.


----------



## coley (Sep 14, 2014)

chriswill said:


> Picked up some exposure lights for the winter commute
> 
> The front is insanely bright for the tow path section!View attachment 61071


I wish other cyclists would, a lot of them don't seem to realise it gets darker around this time of year.


----------



## coley (Sep 14, 2014)

And a bell, we take the dogs on the coastal cycleway and it's unnerving to have a cyclist zooming past you without warning.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 14, 2014)

coley said:


> And a bell, we take the dogs on the coastal cycleway and it's unnerving to have a cyclist zooming past you without warning.



Tbf I don't use a bell.  Though I do slow down to around walking speed and give a cheery "good morning" or similar greeting.


----------



## coley (Sep 14, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Tbf I don't use a bell.  Though I do slow down to around walking speed and give a cheery "good morning" or similar greeting.


Aye, cyclists coming towards us usually do this and it's fine,It's the ones approaching from behind, I don't think they realise we can't hear them approaching.


----------



## Lord Hugh (Sep 15, 2014)

chriswill said:


> Picked up some exposure lights for the winter commute
> 
> The front is insanely bright for the tow path section!View attachment 61071


For anyone looking for a cheaper option, I use Solarstorm lights (e.g. http://www.ebay.ie/itm/2014-XM-L2-S...ycle-Black-X2-2-Cree-5000LM-LED-/131059401855 - you can probably get even cheaper ordering direct from china if you manage to avoid tax) and they are terrifyingly bright - had my first dark cycle of the autumn as the sun went down last night, 20km or so of country roads with zero lighting, and the middle setting is more than sufficient. Have had two sets (first was stolen) and I would buy again, only thing to make sure is that you have enough battery(s) for your trip as they last maybe 2 hours at middle brightness.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 15, 2014)

I had one of the single bulb 'Cree' lights last year, it'd last about 4-5hrs on a charge, superb brightness even on the lower setting. Build quality was a bit crap, packed up after about six months and the seller (UK-based) won't respond to any e-mails about a refund/replacement. The battery unit is fine, so if I get another for this winter (and I probably will) I'll at least have a spare.  

After having been hit by a car it helped bring back my confidence, in that I could see people on side roads stopping that much sooner having noticed me.

Hope to be back on the bike commuting again soon (will probably do a day this week); my bus commute today took 1hr55 after I fucked up a connection!   Bike is about 35 mins.


----------



## steeeve (Sep 17, 2014)

New super highway proposed...

https://consultations.tfl.gov.uk/cycling/northsouth


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 17, 2014)

What's a 'Mandatory cycle lane'?  I don't quite like the sound of that.  There's a few other bits of language I could take issue with, including the idea that this is to divert cyclists away from 'less suitable routes'.  All routes are suitable if people share them respectfully.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## BigTom (Sep 17, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> What's a 'Mandatory cycle lane'?  I don't quite like the sound of that.  There's a few other bits of language I could take issue with, including the idea that this is to divert cyclists away from 'less suitable routes'.  All routes are suitable if people share them respectfully.




Mandatory cycle lane = motor vehicles not allowed in it
Voluntary (or Discretionary? can't remember the right term) = motor vehicles are allowed in it, eg to park or pick up/drop off. 

At the moment, these are distinguished by solid white lines (mandatory) or broken white lines (voluntary) and therefore there are no mandatory cycle lanes ime as far as drivers are concerned, most are voluntary anyway tbf.

Voluntary lanes are used in the Netherlands on roads with fairly low motor vehicle traffic lows which aren't wide enough for cycle lanes each way and two motor vehicle lanes, so they have one motor vehicle lane with drivers using the cycle lanes to pass each other when they meet. 

They are basically pointless here, although any section of mandatory cycle lane will need gaps where the lane becomes voluntary so that drivers can enter/exit side roads, crossing the cycle lane to do so.

Mandatory does not refer to a requirement for cyclists to use the lanes, afaik no such provision exists within the higway code/dft design documents.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification bigtom. I just don't want that thing where drivers are aggressive towards you for not using the shitty cycle infrastructure, I think some are of the opinion that if the council paint a bike on the pavement then you shouldn't be on the road, even if the pavement is full of bins, lamp-posts, dogs etc. and gives up priority at every side road.  This proposed scheme should (at 4m) be good enough to not need the road.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 17, 2014)

yeah, absolutely, most people think that cyclists are legally required to use cycle lanes if they exist, and the terming of these as mandatory/voluntary sounds like it's referring to that, they should use some other term like exclusive/non-exclusive or something, as this language will only add to the perception that cyclists must use cycle lanes.
painted cycle lanes are worse for this than shared pavements I reckon because the narrow nature of them means that you are put at more risk using them than the road, whereas the pavement is annoying but lower risk than the road. In any case, properly designed cycle lanes should be good for more or less every cyclist, 4m wide should do it, enough space for one cyclist to overtake another.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 17, 2014)

"Advisory cycle lane" is the correct term for the lanes that I called voluntary/discretionary lanes btw.


----------



## braindancer (Sep 17, 2014)

BigTom said:


> yeah, absolutely, most people think that cyclists are legally required to use cycle lanes if they exist, and the terming of these as mandatory/voluntary sounds like it's referring to that


 
Definitely - I ran into this issue just last night...  one of my commute routes takes me up the Lea Bridge road which has a terrible cycle path that goes on and off the pavement.  The pavement sections are very narrow and have obstructions - bollards etc _and _pedestrians of course....  so I don't use them and nor do lots of others.  In general there is still room for cars to pass you without issue but depending on oncoming traffic they may have to slow a little - the traffic is generally stacked back anyway.  A driver last night was absolutely livid about the audacity of cyclists making use of the road rather than the shitty cycle path - hurling abuse to all that passed in a very aggressive fashion.  I suggested to him that he might try cycling along the cycle path himself as this might help him to understand.  He called me a cunt and threatened to punch me.  So I smiled and called the conversation to a close.....


----------



## steeeve (Sep 18, 2014)

I doubt it would tempt me from my more direct (probably less suitable) route over Waterloo bridge. I commute Brixton to Euston


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 20, 2014)

There was a strong tailwind on the path this morning so there were plenty of guys smashing it trying to take Strava segments. It was like a criterium with old people wandering around in the middle of it. I was behind someone who was towing their sprog in a trailer at 40+km/h. I was at 310W on the power meter and was struggling to stay in the draft - he must have been a beast.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 20, 2014)

Hopped across town to a halal shop to get flat breads and some other stuff and arrived just as the Hearts crowd were coming out.   Was a bit of a ballache with cunts wandering about the road and stuff, but I was able to effectively demonstrate the advantage of being on two wheels.

And then I shipped my chain at the bottom of the last hill on the way home so me hand are pure manky.  Should probably clean it really :S.


----------



## stavros (Sep 21, 2014)

I got caught in a bit of tailback this morning as, unbeknownst to me, work is going on on a major roundabout nearby. However, once through that I put in a good 17 miles.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 22, 2014)

I was back on the bike commuting at the end of last week (Weds, Thurs), train-assisted on the inbound leg (about 4.5 miles riding, mostly downhill), then the full 8.5 coming home.  Thursday's 'moving time' for the home leg at 32 minutes was quite satisfying given I'm only just getting back into it, that's not a bad time for me at full-fitness let alone in my current state.  Friday I was working in the Euston office and having the joy of commuting via King's Cross, shitty road, but fighting for space on it is weirdly exhilarating.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 22, 2014)

First commute after a two week holiday. Loved it


----------



## T & P (Sep 24, 2014)

I am lucky enough to have a relatively late start at work and seldom leave the house before 9.30 am, thus missing most of the rush hour. Today however I had to go in early and was on the road at 8 am. I was surprised at how different the vibe is amongst cyclists commuting at that time. Far more energetic cycling, widespread jockeying for position at traffic lights, tailgating... maybe it's a London thing.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 24, 2014)

T & P said:


> I was surprised at how different the vibe is amongst cyclists commuting at that time. Far more energetic cycling, widespread jockeying for position at traffic lights, tailgating... maybe it's a London thing.



I hardly ever even see another cyclist on my daily commute!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Sep 24, 2014)

Tektro CR720 stock pads are fine in the dry. I just found out they are about as effective in the wet as forcing a dishcloth on the rim with a soggy newspaper.


----------



## artyfarty (Sep 24, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Tektro CR720 stock pads are fine in the dry. I just found out they are about as effective in the wet as forcing a dishcloth on the rim with a soggy newspaper.


Picked up my new bike yesterday, lovely, except the brake blocks are crap, squealing and innefective in the wet, and the tires are pretty poor also, Vitoria Zaffiros, you spend all that money and they spoil it by making you lash out immediately for an upgrade.....


----------



## T & P (Sep 24, 2014)

a_chap said:


> I hardly ever even see another cyclist on my daily commute!


About two thirds of my route is through back streets or parks, but the other third is on busy roads and cycle superhighways. There are some bikes to be seen at 9.45 on the busier part of my route, and hardly any on the back streets/ parks. But at 8 am there are probably more bikes than motor vehicles. Which is a great thing in principle of course. Only, unlike the likes of Amsterdam where cycling seems to be more relaxed (for what I have observed anyway), in here it looks like the start of a race as you wait at a traffic lights


----------



## plurker (Sep 24, 2014)

I rode home hard and fast last night. Had someone draft me most of the way from Stockwell. 
At Balham we engaged in banter and I invited him to take the lead for a bit to give me a rest before I turn off at Tooting Bec
_“I can only just keep up this pace by drafting you”_ he said. Lazy bugger

I do like it when I’m quicker than a be-cleated, carbonified roadie ridden by someone a lot younger than myself…


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 24, 2014)

Put a 'new' (used) brooks on the Pashley on Monday night, one without broken springs. It's kind of nice not feeling like having your pelvis smashed with a hammer when riding over potholes.

Seems to be a lot of dickheads around this week; dickhead drivers, dickhead buses, dickhead dog-walkers, dickheads on pedestrian crossings.  Hoping I make it through the week alive.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 24, 2014)

wet...i need a winter bike with brake discs as these 105s don't handle the rain well.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Sep 24, 2014)

artyfarty said:


> Vitoria Zaffiros, you spend all that money and they spoil it by making you lash out immediately for an upgrade.....



Very much a tyre fitted to look good on a bike but thats it. The more expensive Rubino is about as low as you'd want to go.


----------



## stavros (Sep 24, 2014)

I rode in today and seemed to catch every red traffic light in both directions. I also got yelled at to "get on the fucking pavement" by some lovely young women in a car.

It also turns out I need a new chain, cassette, gear cable and headset bearings, amongst other things, which will set me back the best part of £200. It's still rideable until I take it in next week though.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 24, 2014)

Spotted I had a spider on me while passing a stationary bus on a busy a-road.  Nearly died.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 24, 2014)

You? Or the spider?


----------



## The Boy (Sep 24, 2014)

a_chap said:


> You? Or the spider?


I'd be amazed if the spider survived the beating I gave it.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 25, 2014)

stavros said:


> I rode in today and seemed to catch every red traffic light in both directions. I also got yelled at to "get on the fucking pavement" by some lovely young women in a car.
> 
> It also turns out I need a new chain, cassette, gear cable and headset bearings, amongst other things, which will set me back the best part of £200. It's still rideable until I take it in next week though.



New headset bearings - a few pence each, chain about a fiver, cassette about fifteen quid, gear cable a couple of quid.  I take it they're fitting them for you at that price?


I replaced the grips on my main bike last week at the local bike workshop place. My bars are a little wider diameter than standard which limits the choice available, but I pulled one out of the second hand parts bin that fitted pretty snuggly. Couldn't find the other from the pair so fitted another that's a bit shorter with a different texture.  Helps keep up the image of a 'tramps bike' and further reduces the stealability of it.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 25, 2014)

The dual carriageway bit on the way into work has been reduced to one narrow lane for a few hundred metres due to some gas main works. Some driver got their knickers in a twist because I was in their way on it this morning, even though I was pushing 30mph along that bit, almost the same speed as the car about thirty metres in front.  Next time someone starts tooting me like that I think I'll slow to a stop in the middle of the lane, pretend to adjust something at the back, give a wave of thanks and set off again.


----------



## stavros (Sep 25, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> New headset bearings - a few pence each, chain about a fiver, cassette about fifteen quid, gear cable a couple of quid.  I take it they're fitting them for you at that price?



They are. I could possibly do the gear cable myself, but the rest of it I'm afraid not.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 25, 2014)

Just wanted to draw cycle-people's attention to the Urb's amble-down-the-Lea (can you amble on a bike? dunno - you can now!), which will be a leisurely ride from Hackney to Herford (or thereabouts), via the Lea navigation canal on Saturday 4th October.  All welcome.  Details on this thread:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/stratford-to-stanstead-lee-valley-bike-routes.326619/


----------



## weepiper (Sep 25, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> New headset bearings - a few pence each, chain about a fiver, cassette about fifteen quid, gear cable a couple of quid.


Not if it's 9/10/11 speed which the vast majority of new bikes over about £500 are these days. His bill doesn't sound that unlikely to me if they're doing a complete strip-down service


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 25, 2014)

What bike are you riding this winter?
Just realised that I need a one that can take a hammering...current racer is shit in the rain...


----------



## The Boy (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm walking to college so will probably just set up the turbo trainer once winter proper is here. 

If not, I'd probably be saving my sovs for something with disc brakes. Though I'd likely settle for mud guards on my summer cross bike.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 26, 2014)

I shall be getting one of these when I can scrape the necessary £300 together (Maybe end of October if I'm lucky)


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 26, 2014)

Do disc brakes ever fuck up, and if so, how do they fail?  I'm curious, because I know of various ways regular brakes can fuck up, and the consequences (experienced a few myself), but disc ones are an unknown to me.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 26, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> What bike are you riding this winter?



We've just finished the antipodean winter and I rode my Disc Trucker with a hybrid XTR/Dura-Ace 1x11 setup, BB7s, self built Hope/Mavic wheels and Conti Top Contact tyres converted to tubeless. That was a great setup for foul weather use but the DT isn't the quickest on a climb so might do a similar build on a Surly Straggler next winter. I've been banned from driving for the last six months (being bullied by the cops and judiciary) so I've put nearly 2,000km on that setup in some very shitty weather and it's never missed beat.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 26, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Do disc brakes ever fuck up, and if so, how do they fail?  I'm curious, because I know of various ways regular brakes can fuck up, and the consequences (experienced a few myself), but disc ones are an unknown to me.



Bent disc, contaminated pads, contaminated fluid, leaks, bent caliper/mount, seized caliper, stretched/snapped cable, worn/cracked disc. Take your pick. On the whole, more reliable than caliper brakes which will soon be extinct.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 26, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> We've just finished the antipodean winter and I rode my Disc Trucker with a hybrid XTR/Dura-Ace 1x11 setup, BB7s, self built Hope/Mavic wheels and Conti Top Contact tyres converted to tubeless. That was a great setup for foul weather use but the DT isn't the quickest on a climb so might do a similar build on a Surly Straggler next winter. I've been banned from driving for the last six months (being bullied by the cops and judiciary) so I've put nearly 2,000km on that setup in some very shitty weather and it's never missed beat.



What do you think of the Whyte Dorset / Planet X Kaffenbach 2?

Isn't the Kaffenbach 2 the same as the Surly Straggler but £200 less?


----------



## weepiper (Sep 26, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> What do you think of the Whyte Dorset / Planet X Kaffenbach 2?
> 
> Isn't the Kaffenbach 2 the same as the Surly Straggler but £200 less?


Whyte Dorset's a nice bike except for the TRP-HyRd brakes which are pony. Take them off and fit a set of Avid BB7s instead (not BB5s cos they're shit)


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 26, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> What do you think of the Whyte Dorset / Planet X Kaffenbach 2?
> 
> Isn't the Kaffenbach 2 the same as the Surly Straggler but £200 less?



The Straggler comes in more sizes than the KB2 so it depends if you can get a good fit with one of the KB2 sizes. I'd always go for the Surly I think. I've had 5 or 6 of them and they've always been good buys.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 26, 2014)

weepiper said:


> Whyte Dorset's a nice bike except for the TRP-HyRd brakes which are pony. Take them off and fit a set of Avid BB7s instead (not BB5s cos they're shit)



That's worth a try.
The Planet X comes with BB7s but the frame is inferior.

Does anyone know of Planet X? Are they respectable?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Sep 26, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> Bent disc, contaminated pads, contaminated fluid, leaks, bent caliper/mount, seized caliper, stretched/snapped cable, worn/cracked disc. Take your pick. On the whole, more reliable than caliper brakes which will soon be extinct.



Whats really funny about this post is the listing of the known shortcomings of disc brakes (although you omitted squealing pads, the PITA in refitting wheels and the relative higher cost of the components) followed up with how rim brakes are to be extinct. Like fuck they will.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Sep 26, 2014)

An under-taker this morning who stuffed himself up the inside of me and a bus at Ludgate Circus got a 'thats classy' from me. He responded with the nuclear option of 'F**K you C**T' which was nice. He then tried to undertake two other riders who were nose to tail, the rear of which gently cut him over to the curb where he made an inelegant and abrupt stop. A fitting end to a dangerously moronic move.


----------



## plurker (Sep 26, 2014)

Interesting to see brakes discussion.

Am i wrong, then, to assume that when it's wet I'l have better stopping power on my disc-braked hybrid? I've been working on that assumption, but I'd rather ride the roadie if all things are equal.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Sep 26, 2014)

To complicate matters its not just a matter of what stoppers you have - your tyre adhesion and contact patch are also critical in how quickly you can stop.


----------



## plurker (Sep 26, 2014)

*takes train*


----------



## BigTom (Sep 26, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Whats really funny about this post is the listing of the known shortcomings of disc brakes (although you omitted squealing pads, the PITA in refitting wheels and the relative higher cost of the components) followed up with how rim brakes are to be extinct. Like fuck they will.



Aren't squealing pads a result of contamination? I can't say I've found it a pita to refit my wheels, I've only owned the one bike (with disc brakes) but when I've taken wheels off bikes with rim brakes I've had more problem getting the brakes back in place than I have putting the wheel into the disc brake. Probably just a factor of getting used to doing it on my bike and not often doing it on other people's bikes though.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes squealing. I forgot to mention that the reports on the inherent superiority of disc brakes also excludes their ability to drag the pads over the rotor and sap energy (not so noticable on a powered vehicle), the fact that your wheels are weaker cos you needed to dish them further to get the rotor in there, your rims are heavier and the reinforced fork you need and strengthening at the headstock make the ride harsher.

Great in mud but not as great in every other scenario as is often made out.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 26, 2014)

Why would the rims be heavier?  I thought one of the points of them was to do away with having as much contact surface for regular brakes?

Hub brakes are an alternative if you really fancy pushing some weight!  I love mine in the wet, no loss of stopping power at all.


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 26, 2014)

plurker said:


> Interesting to see brakes discussion.
> 
> Am i wrong, then, to assume that when it's wet I'l have better stopping power on my disc-braked hybrid? I've been working on that assumption, but I'd rather ride the roadie if all things are equal.



Huh, yeah - I had the same assumption.  Given I've gone from a £60 clunky 10'year old steel gumtree effort to a £600 brand new, well serviced thing that's half the weight, my braking performance is pretty awesome but I guess that's not all down to the brakes then...


----------



## tommers (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm going to get a 2nd hand hybrid or something. Fit mud guards and a rack and use that. I need something I can bash about and not worry too much. 

There's a bike shop near work that does them up and sells for about a hundred quid.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 26, 2014)

Disc brakes look ugly too.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 27, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Yes squealing. I forgot to mention that the reports on the inherent superiority of disc brakes also excludes their ability to drag the pads over the rotor and sap energy (not so noticable on a powered vehicle), the fact that your wheels are weaker cos you needed to dish them further to get the rotor in there, your rims are heavier and the reinforced fork you need and strengthening at the headstock make the ride harsher.
> 
> Great in mud but not as great in every other scenario as is often made out.



I don't think any bicycle disc brakes are designed to operate with the pads in constant contact with the rims. XTR hydraulics certainly don't and the installation instructions for the BB7s specifically tell you how to avoid it.

I also don't think disc specific rims are heavier that conventional ones but it's raining so I'm not going to go down to the workshop and start weighing bike bits.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 27, 2014)

The pads only drag the rotors if the brakes aren't set up properly.


----------



## stavros (Sep 28, 2014)

I managed just over 15mph average on a route I hadn't done before and didn't push it too hard either. I did start to bonk right near the end, but that was only about a mile from home where pre-prepared breakfast was waiting for me (I had eaten a protein biscuit and had a shake before leaving).


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice!  How far were you going?  I've only just really started thinking about my speed.  I got a cheap little speedo last week, seems reasonably accurate (checked it against my GPS, measured 6.5m against the GPS tracker's 6.6, so not too bad), seems I average about 13-14mph when cycling in the city - makes sense, I generally get about 11mph commuting, including lights, etc.  Probably going to pick up some clip pedals/shoes (as I've borked my metal pedal off a kerb and it's lethal now, took a chunk out of my calf a few weeks ago), and maybe drop bars, see if I can pick up the pace.  Drop bars will probably help more, I have uh... a sizeable cross section.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 29, 2014)

Last night's run to the bottle bank (with a bit of a detour on the way home to extend the route) brought me up to 100 miles for the week. Slowly getting back into it!   Cycled along the Leeds-Liverpool canal with the gf on Saturday as far as five rise locks in Bingley (with a lunch stop at Salt's Mill), the intention was then to roll back down to Shipley and get the train back into Leeds, but a bus replacement service was on so we had to get all the way home under our own power. Nice day for it.


----------



## stavros (Sep 29, 2014)

We have a traffic light crossing in the city centre which has the green man set to default doesn't sense when a bike is waiting, so I had to wait ages for a bus to come behind me. Yes, I know I could've just run the red light, but that's not the way I roll.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 29, 2014)

There's several of those sorts of lights in Leeds, particularly 'bus gates' before sections of guided busway - you have to rejoin the main carriageway (sometimes fast moving) to pass them. There's one sensor operated light at the end of a small road that ties in to the national cycle route, which a bike can never activate and traffic is sparse so you're in for a long time wait. It's a massive wide busy junction too that's impossible to cross on foot or cut across without the lights (other sections also join opposite). Total basket case, it's like they didn't consider bikes at all.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 30, 2014)

stopped in the workshop on the way home and stuck in a new BB that I've had for about a year. Having finally got it in I couldn't find the right size bolts to get the pedals back on, the ones that had come out were a totally different size and the unit didn't come with new ones. Found one in the second-hand BB box, thought I'd have to ride home on a single pedal until luckily one of the volunteers found another box that had another one that was the right size. Feels so smooth (my old one was getting a bit rough and squeaky) though a little stiff.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 30, 2014)

Riding home at lunchtime to feed the dogs my route follows a cycleway through the Council offices. On the way out I was held up by a really slow driver. Usually I'd have overtaken him but for some reason decided not to and rode slowly behind him until the mini-roundabout 50 yards further along. 

At the roundabout a construction lorry thundered through the roundabout without looking or slowing, had the driver been going any faster he'd have been clobbered. Then again had I have overtaken him I wouldn't be typing this now...


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 30, 2014)

Idiot driver pulled out on me from a side road, luckily I was on the ball and managed to stop. Idiot was looking at her phone not at the traffic approaching.


----------



## steeeve (Sep 30, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> That's worth a try.
> The Planet X comes with BB7s but the frame is inferior.
> 
> Does anyone know of Planet X? Are they respectable?



Yeah they're decent for the money made (assembled) in Sheffield


----------



## chriswill (Sep 30, 2014)

Picked up a cross bike for the winter commute. Took her in for the first time today and I'm impressed. Still quite quick but the 38mm tyres make it nice and sure footed. Plus the canal path is traffic free


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 1, 2014)

There's a Genesis Croix de fer cross bike that's recently appeared in the rack at work, it's quite pretty. Cross bikes look like good commute machines for the terrible roads around here.

I was nearly doored on the way in, moving reasonably fast up the inside of a long line of traffic at the lights, suddenly saw the passenger door swing open as I sped past, narrowly missing me (kind of happened as I was level with the car, no time to take evasive action).  There was a wide gap on the left (empty marked up parking bays), the car hadn't even pulled in or anything, totally unexpected.  I've been nearly doored from the right at pretty much exactly that spot too.  I don't generally travel that way these days because traffic is bad, but chose to this morning as a chunk of the centre of Leeds was shut down because of a big fire at the old Majestyk cinema.


----------



## girasol (Oct 1, 2014)

That happened to me once, except I did hit the door and did a somersault, then landed on my back.  I then sprang back up (adrenaline) and I was ready to hit the driver, but of course I didn't, as it's not something I'd do.

That was a long time ago, back in the 90s, I learned my lesson after that, but still, sometimes there's no space, so to this day I keep a keen eye on the doors when going through a narrow road 

Been off bike for a week, but hoping to ride to work again on Thursday.  I hurt my left hand and can't grip things properly, or put weight on it.  It's on the mend.  That RICE thing really does work!


----------



## plurker (Oct 1, 2014)

Wet enough as I was getting ready for me to don my full waterproofs; trousers, jacket, overshoes.
Then it stopped raining about 1 mile into my ride adn I spent then remaining 8 miles in total boil-in-the-bag mode.  Possibly the worst combination; warm and not that rainy.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 1, 2014)

The weather has been pretty kind for September; it's been nice getting back into riding in these conditions.

Aldi winter kit sale is on at the moment, bagged myself some lobster gloves and overshoes last night for when it's back to normal.


----------



## iamwithnail (Oct 1, 2014)

It was warm enough I just sucked it up in the rain in shorts and tshirts today.  Was pretty moist when I got in, though.


----------



## han (Oct 1, 2014)

Still tshirt weather for me, I don't feel the cold. 

I'm getting into wearing cycling clothes at work these days to save time, but need something a bit smarter. Basically need quick drying trousers that don't look like lycra leggings....


----------



## chriswill (Oct 1, 2014)

Did the second commute on the cross bike today and I have to say I really like it. It's not as quick as my supersix but the trade off with the confidence it inspires is well worth it. 

Bring on the winter!


----------



## The Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

iamwithnail said:


> Was pretty moist when I got in, though.



Fnar


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 1, 2014)

I am reading a book by an American fellow called Grant Petersen. It's called Just Ride: A Radically Practical Guide To Riding Your Bike. He is, as his fellow Americans would describe, rather ornery, but I like the cut of his jib so far. Here are some bullet points of myths he wishes to shatter that he sets out in his introduction:
"The six-ounce bike helmet provides ample brain protection.
Long, hard rides are healthy and lead to a lifetime of fun.
Racers are good role models.
Carbohydrates are the best fuel.
Cycling is a great way to lose weight. 
Today’s technology makes bike riding more fun and efficient. "

My phone edited out the bullet points. But I like what he is saying. Even though I already disagree with him.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 1, 2014)

Cleats, can you use SPD road cleats with SPD mountain bike pedals? (3 bolt road type cleats and 2 bolt mtb pedal)


----------



## weepiper (Oct 1, 2014)

ferrelhadley said:


> Cleats, can you use SPD road cleats with SPD mountain bike pedals? (3 bolt road type cleats and 2 bolt mtb pedal)


no.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 1, 2014)

Ta.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 1, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I am reading a book by an American fellow called Grant Petersen. It's called Just Ride: A Radically Practical Guide To Riding Your Bike. He is, as his fellow Americans would describe, rather ornery, but I like the cut of his jib so far. Here are some bullet points of myths he wishes to shatter that he sets out in his introduction:
> "The six-ounce bike helmet provides ample brain protection.
> Long, hard rides are healthy and lead to a lifetime of fun.
> Racers are good role models.
> ...


He's already pissed me off by saying this:
"Lift your front wheel over bumps and potholes. On the downstroke, just smoothly pull on the handlebar and shift your weight rearward as your front wheel hits the rough spot. A 250-pounder can ride as light as a 180-pounder this way."
He said this after saying that you can't just learn to ride a bike. That's one of the first things you ever find out as a kid when you ride a bike. WTF is he on about? He is using very technical language to describe something you just know in your bones. Other daft stuff he advises is to pull up your pedal if you are leaning into a turn. You find that out soon enough!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 1, 2014)

Though he does redeem himself by saying this:
"No ride is too short. Carbs aside, is a small spoonful of your favorite ice cream too little to bother with? Is a two-minute massage not worth the trouble? Pedaling a bike is the same way. It’s pure fun, no matter how short it is. Five minutes of riding after a day of sitting or standing is a great way to unwind."
FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 2, 2014)

steeeve said:


> Yeah they're decent for the money made (assembled) in Sheffield



Thanks...I was looking at them but bought the Whyte Dorset as the winter bike.
It should last a bit...

Now back to my single speed assemble project...


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 2, 2014)

ferrelhadley said:


> Cleats, can you use SPD road cleats with SPD mountain bike pedals? (3 bolt road type cleats and 2 bolt mtb pedal)



You can get an adapter (Shimano SH-SM85) that lets you put the SPD (mountain bike) cleats on to the SPD-SL (road) shoes.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 2, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Cycling is a great way to lose weight.



He's definitely right about this. Very few leisure cyclists, particularly ones who start specifically to lose weight, can regularly push themselves into the red.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 2, 2014)

han said:


> Still tshirt weather for me, I don't feel the cold.
> 
> I'm getting into wearing cycling clothes at work these days to save time, but need something a bit smarter. Basically need quick drying trousers that don't look like lycra leggings....


No idea about quick drying but m&s and Ted Baker both do ranges that are specifically aimed at cyclists, and I'm sure there's a third high street maybe that does too, h&m?
Worth looking at for trousers to cycle in, though m&s support Israel so best avoided if possible.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 2, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> He's definitely right about this. Very few leisure cyclists, particularly ones who start specifically to lose weight, can regularly push themselves into the red.


Cycling as a form of exercise is great though isn't it? If nothing else it's low impact and the bike takes your weight so much like swimming it's good if you're overweight. 

Issue is getting people to do enough/hard enough to lose weight which would be true with any form of exercise no?

OU has he said anything about why he says this yet?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 2, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> He's definitely right about this. Very few leisure cyclists, particularly ones who start specifically to lose weight, can regularly push themselves into the red.


That was the main thing I disagree with. It's a great way to keep fit. Haven't got to that bit yet though so don't know why he is saying it. BigTom


----------



## hiccup (Oct 2, 2014)

People that tried to kill/maim me this morning:

bloke in the black bmw who didn't so much jump the lights on the A4 as stop, change his mind, drive around traffic coming across his path and miss me by inches
workman on the quad bike ATV thing by the steam museum driving the _wrong way up the road_ _in between stationary traffic and the pavement_.
Ignorant phone staring twat who pulled out right into me by kew bridge, forcing me in front of a van who had to slam on the brakes
I suppose, if nothing else, a commute like that means you arrive at work wide awake.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 2, 2014)

hiccup said:


> People that tried to kill/maim me this morning:
> 
> bloke in the black bmw who didn't so much jump the lights on the A4 as stop, change his mind, drive around traffic coming across his path and miss me by inches
> workman on the quad bike ATV thing by the steam museum driving the _wrong way up the road_ _in between stationary traffic and the pavement_.
> ...



That sounded eventful.
Have you got a sports cam?

I use a cheapo Chinese GoPro non brand since having a near crash experience...
Documenting all the twats that annoy me.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 2, 2014)

chriswill said:


> View attachment 61862
> 
> Picked up a cross bike for the winter commute. Took her in for the first time today and I'm impressed. Still quite quick but the 38mm tyres make it nice and sure footed. Plus the canal path is traffic free



That's an aggressive set up!


----------



## iamwithnail (Oct 2, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> That sounded eventful.
> Have you got a sports cam?
> 
> I use a cheapo Chinese GoPro non brand since having a near crash experience...
> Documenting all the twats that annoy me.



Got a link for one of those?  Was thinking about getting something like that.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 2, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> That sounded eventful.
> Have you got a sports cam?
> 
> I use a cheapo Chinese GoPro non brand since having a near crash experience...
> Documenting all the twats that annoy me.


No but thinking about one of those new entry level GoPros. Think they're £100.

EDIT: Ahh yes: http://shop.gopro.com/EMEA/cameras/hero/CHDHA-301-EU.html


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 2, 2014)

Chilly on the fingers this morning, I can sense Autumn is here.  A bright low sun is also a bit of a hazard, my commute is pretty much due west for 8.5 miles, affects my ability to see clearly ahead and also my own visibility to people coming up from behind, so I have to ride cautiously with an awareness of this, and stay wide so I'm more visible silhouetted against the sun.  

There was a ride I did last week where I had three serious near misses on a short three mile run into town, the sort you normally get about once a week.  I'd normally categorise a serious near miss as one I'd feel compelled to grumble about to my lodger later, we'd often share stories of near death every few days.  I'm also getting tempted by the idea of a camera, although the police up here are really shit about doing anything for cyclists.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 2, 2014)

iamwithnail said:


> Got a link for one of those?  Was thinking about getting something like that.



BW® Colours 12MP HD 1080P Bicycle Helmet Sports DV Action Waterproof Camera SJ4000(Yellow) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00IXGZIC8/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_xGrlub047DGRJ

This is the one I have and I wear it with a chest strap (cool vids when riding, able to see handle bars).

The pic quality is amazing.
Weakness is the sound quality (cos mic is in enclosed case).


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 2, 2014)

What's the best cheapo cylindrical camera (one that looks a bit like a bike light)?  They look much more practical for mounting on helmets or bars.


----------



## chriswill (Oct 2, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> That's an aggressive set up!



It's far less aggressive than my other bike! 

It feels pretty plush in comparison


----------



## han (Oct 2, 2014)

BigTom said:


> No idea about quick drying but m&s and Ted Baker both do ranges that are specifically aimed at cyclists, and I'm sure there's a third high street maybe that does too, h&m?
> Worth looking at for trousers to cycle in, though m&s support Israel so best avoided if possible.


Thanks for that. I like the idea of cycling to work and not having to get changed when I get there. 

Incidentally, after 15 years of commuting by bike in London, I've realised that a mountain bike has become my favourite commuting workhorse. No punctures, great with potholes, rain, ice etc. So I'm using my other bikes (hybrid /road bike) mainly for weekend jaunts now.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 2, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> That was the main thing I disagree with. It's a great way to keep fit. Haven't got to that bit yet though so don't know why he is saying it. BigTom



Keeping fit is different from losing weight. You can get to a low level of fitness by riding around but you'd need to be riding at a high intensity, duration and frequency to lose weight from it. Not many people can or will do that on their own.


----------



## han (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah, losing weight is almost entirely about what you put in your mouth (or don't) in my experience.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 2, 2014)

I keep dropping from the large front cog onto the small since changing the BB over earlier in the week - new BB is 118mm compared to 113 for the previous, which gives me a better line on the high gears which I ride in the most, but obviously the angle is too steep when I drop down to the lower range.  I might have to put a changer on the front as stopping to put it back on the big cog with whatever suitable roadside detritus is to hand is getting annoying.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 2, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> Keeping fit is different from losing weight. You can get to a low level of fitness by riding around but you'd need to be riding at a high intensity, duration and frequency to lose weight from it. Not many people can or will do that on their own.



Is this particularly different to any other form of exercise? (I've really very little idea about this stuff tbh, these are genuine questions, I know from work that people get exercise referrals from their GP and come for cycling lessons because they've been recommended cycling and swimming, so I'm interested to know)


----------



## The Boy (Oct 2, 2014)

I've lost two stone since the start of the year through cycling.  My diet hasn't changed much.  

plural of anecdote != data, obvs.


----------



## girasol (Oct 2, 2014)

First ride for over a week after hand injury.  Now officially leaving for work in the dark   But at least it's still light when I get there (well, when I got here, still at work)


----------



## The Boy (Oct 2, 2014)

I went out along the canal today.  It was sunny and a quick check of the weather forecast made me think it would be a good idea to make use of the sun before the monsoon season starts in earnest tomorrow.  Chose the canal as I was leaving at rush hour so the roads were obviously busy.  Just ss well really as that took me past Decathlon so I could buy a long sleeve jersey and winter gloves.  Brass monkeys, so it was.

And now my bum hurts cos I just kept going until I got tired so was out for about four hours instead of the planned one.  That might have been me running away from college coursework though .


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 2, 2014)

BigTom said:


> Is this particularly different to any other form of exercise?



I don't really know enough about other forms of exercise to say. You'd probably be better off with a spinning class if the goal was to lose weight just because you'll work much harder in that than with 45m of normal cycling.

E2A: I've seen quite a few people join my cycling club with the intention of losing weight by cycling and very few do. They either don't stick at it or just don't ride long enough, often enough or hard enough.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 2, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> I don't really know enough about other forms of exercise to say. You'd probably be better off with a spinning class if the goal was to lose weight just because you'll work much harder in that than with 45m of normal cycling.
> 
> E2A: I've seen quite a few people join my cycling club with the intention of losing weight by cycling and very few do. They either don't stick at it or just don't ride long enough, often enough or hard enough.



Cheers, I don't know either but I bet you could say that last sentence for any form of exercise that people try in order to lose weight, which means it's not really a criticism of cycling per se, but exercise in general. I think you're right about spin classes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 2, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> Keeping fit is different from losing weight. You can get to a low level of fitness by riding around but you'd need to be riding at a high intensity, duration and frequency to lose weight from it. Not many people can or will do that on their own.


Of course you do. You need to do it a lot, but that's the same with other exercise.
I have lost over a stone in weight from cycling. It's a guarantee for me. I can eat badly for a month and lose that weight in a week or two


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 2, 2014)

Spinning classes! Ugh! What a daft thing to do!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 2, 2014)

han said:


> Yeah, losing weight is almost entirely about what you put in your mouth (or don't) in my experience.


Exercise is equally important. I exercise so I can eat what I like.


----------



## girasol (Oct 2, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Spinning classes! Ugh! What a daft thing to do!



I tried them once and I have to say I concur.  However, some people love it.  I didn't, not one bit


----------



## colacubes (Oct 2, 2014)

I love them and think they're ace   I also love just normal cycling.  They are 2 very different things.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 2, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Exercise is equally important. I exercise so I can eat what I like.



Better to be overweight and fit than maintain a 'healthy' weight purely through calorie control, imo.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 2, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I love them and think they're ace   I also love just normal cycling.  They are 2 very different things.


Fair enough. Horses for courses n that. I just don't see the point of an inside bike that doesn't go anywhere. And you have to go to a gym and do it with a bunch of other twerps led by another twerp with a mic and some dreadful music. Getting on a bike is so much more fun, easier and the scenery changes. And you can choose your own music.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't see the point of indoor bikes either. I get scenery, fitness, and best of all I'm not giving fifty quid a month to those cunts at First Bus.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 2, 2014)

Guys, my Whyte Dorset has arrived.

I not ridden a bike with disc brakes before but how much should the pads rub to the disc? 
Mine seems quite excessive.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 2, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Fair enough. Horses for courses n that. I just don't see the point of an inside bike that doesn't go anywhere. And you have to go to a gym and do it with a bunch of other twerps led by another twerp with a mic and some dreadful music. Getting on a bike is so much more fun, easier and the scenery changes. And you can choose your own music.



The bloke who does my class does an excellent selection of late 90s house and garage which suits my tastes (and age  ) immensely   I wouldn't stick with it if I didn't like the music.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 2, 2014)

I would love that but not at a gym surrounded by others. I get my motivation from doing it on my own. In fact, other people are a demotivating factor. I appreciate that it's the other way round for some.


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 2, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Spinning classes! Ugh! What a daft thing to do!



I sometimes find myself going to spin classes in the winter.  I cycle to the class, obviously!


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 2, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> Guys, my Whyte Dorset has arrived.
> 
> I not ridden a bike with disc brakes before but how much should the pads rub to the disc?
> Mine seems quite excessive.



Not at all, ideally! I recall that weepiper's counsel was to remove the TRPs and replace them with BB7s.


----------



## girasol (Oct 2, 2014)

So, I saw this bike at our bike cage at work this evening and I really really want it, except it had no 'make' on the frame.  I can't remember what it said on the seat, in red   I zoomed in on the photo but it's too blurry.

Any ideas?  The detail on it was amazing.  The bottle holder, the pedals, the racks, mud guards, the Dutch handlebar.  Probably costs a small fortune   But I don't even know where to begin to search for it.  Maybe it was made to order.







edit: oooh found this article on Dutch bikes http://dutchbikeguy.wordpress.com/2013/10/22/dutch-bikes-the-many-advantages-they-offer-over-inadequate-british-commuters/
And it looks like this one even has gears encased in a hub.  So must have been built with Dutch bikes in mind!  I guess I will start search for Dutch commuter bikes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 2, 2014)

Have you considered writing a note to the owner?



Or failing that, nicking it? (joke)


----------



## girasol (Oct 2, 2014)

The ones I found so far look nothing like that


----------



## girasol (Oct 2, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Have you considered writing a note to the owner?
> 
> Or failing that, nicking it? (joke)



First time I have seen it, and yeah, if I see it again I shall write a note!  But I must know now!


----------



## weepiper (Oct 2, 2014)

looks like a custom build job, nice.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 2, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> Not at all, ideally! I recall that weepiper's counsel was to remove the TRPs and replace them with BB7s.




http://www.wiggle.co.uk/trp-hy-rd-c...360657440&ci_src=18615224&ci_sku=5360657440uk

Yeah but after researching, a lot of people on cycle forums have 'upgraded' from BB7 to TRPs.

Anyway, I've somehow snapped the cable while putting the bike together.

Off to a repair shop then...


----------



## girasol (Oct 3, 2014)

.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 3, 2014)

The combination of disc brakes and a sturmy-archer hub is very post-modern.  Is that a Selle Italia flight saddle too?  

Makes me think of the Johnny Cash song 'one piece at a time'.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 3, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> Anyway, I've somehow snapped the cable while putting the bike together.
> 
> Off to a repair shop then...



The breaking strain of a bicycle cable is about 400kg so it must have been faulty.


----------



## steeeve (Oct 3, 2014)

girasol said:


> So, I saw this bike at our bike cage at work this evening and I really really want it, except it had no 'make' on the frame.  I can't remember what it said on the seat, in red   I zoomed in on the photo but it's too blurry.s.



Looks like a charge spoon saddle, lots of people retrofit them


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 3, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> The breaking strain of a bicycle cable is about 400kg so it must have been faulty.



Arrgh...that's fucked me off.
Thing is, I bought it off the internet so can't be fucked to exchange it with the dealer.
Off to the repair shop...
Nice bike the Whyte, the steam is much taller than I'd have configured but its not made for racing I guess.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 3, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> You can get an adapter (Shimano SH-SM85) that lets you put the SPD (mountain bike) cleats on to the SPD-SL (road) shoes.


Nice one mate, I will give that a spin. I have only one bike and it has to do training runs, touring and commuting. Adapting shoes is easier than adapting pedals.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 4, 2014)

Not doing much commuting as such, miss it.  Just riding around town.

Controversially, I like those "cyclists stay back" stickers".


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 4, 2014)

Today's nuts idea:

Thames_deckway_by_River_Cycleway_Consortium_dezeen_ban
The idea for a £600m 12km floating cycle superhighway on the River Thames has been unveiled by a group of architects, artists and engineers.

The Thames Deckway would run alongside the south bank of the river from Battersea to Canary Wharf, parallel to part of the East-West Cycle Crossrail, whose designs were announced last month. One striking difference is the cost – £600m for 12km or seven miles, compared with £47m for the 18 mile Cycle Crossrail project.

Users would be charged £1.50 for a single journey on the floating track, which would be shared with pedestrians. It’s unclear whether there are cyclists within the River Cycleway Consortium Ltd, those behind the Deckway, but there are claims cycle journeys along its route could be 30 minutes quicker than the same journey on roads.

An unnamed spokesperson for the Consortium said: “London needs to think outside the box of conventional solutions to solve its deep-seated traffic and pollution problems.”


http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...ose-floating-cycle-superhighway-thames-138627


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm sure someone has posted this, but I'm liking these stickers


----------



## The Boy (Oct 4, 2014)

Biddlybee said:


> I'm sure someone has posted this, but I'm liking these stickers



I take it someone has stuck that over an existing "cyclists stay back"?  Or are your buses really this awesome?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't think the buses are really that awesome


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 4, 2014)

Are any of you in a cycling club?


----------



## han (Oct 4, 2014)

No. 
Maybe we could start one. All levels /types of bike welcome


----------



## a_chap (Oct 4, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> Are any of you in a cycling club?


I am


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 4, 2014)

a_chap said:


> I am



Is it serious?
Must you race?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 4, 2014)

han said:


> No.
> Maybe we could start one. All levels /types of bike welcome



I'm up for this - but prefer to ride with roadies!


----------



## a_chap (Oct 4, 2014)

_>Is it serous?_

Depends what you class as serious.

_>Must you race?_

No, definitely not.

Let me introduce you to the friendly and sometimes serious world of Audax cycling


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 5, 2014)

a_chap said:


> _>Is it serous?_
> 
> Depends what you class as serious.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this.
I'm looking into it!


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 5, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> Are any of you in a cycling club?



Yes. I race a bit but more often do mechanicing for the club at races.


----------



## stavros (Oct 5, 2014)

The road bike's getting serviced at the moment, so I was out on my retro-ish mountain bike this morning. I'm a bit self-conscious of how I look in full lycra roadie regalia on a riverside path, but it's by far the most comfortable thing to wear on any kind of bike.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 6, 2014)

Waterproof socks, new Aldi overshoes, goretex trousers & jacket from work (the bulky stuff I get to wear when I'm working on the railways).  Bit bleak up here this morning.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 6, 2014)

My dad's old cycling gloves from the 80s. Dri-fit compression top, Altura black jacket, padded leggings and a 15kg bag....

grim this morning too.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 6, 2014)

The rain was horizontal this morning so I drove to work. And that reminded my why I hate commuting by car. Parking. Traffic. Cost.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Not a commute just for fun, had woods to myself & mate stopped for Tea & cake at visitor center


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 7, 2014)

Sub-30 minute commute today (first since my operation) and my phone didn't save it properly (or rather I accidentally deleted it from Strava because my phone screen had zoomed out).  30:17 but I spent a good half-minute fiddling with my bike before setting off.  Mainly due to good luck with traffic lights rather than any particular effort or help from the wind.  The charity shop bib leggings might also have assisted!


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 7, 2014)

I went for a spin on a borrowed MTB just to get a few KMs in my legs. I got clipped on a roundabout by a woman in a 1 series convertible and a can-I-speak-to-the-manager-please haircut. I managed a controlled descent on to the verge. She wound down the window and told me to 'fuck off'.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 7, 2014)

Oddest thing seen on today's spin:

Postie climbing into the back of post van and closing the door behind him.  I'm all for peace and quiet, but that just seems silly.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 7, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Oddest thing seen on today's spin:
> 
> Postie climbing into the back of post van and closing the door behind him.  I'm all for peace and quiet, but that just seems silly.



'Wank break' probably. ISTR someone being caught or filmed doing that a few years ago.


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 7, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> can-I-speak-to-the-manager-please haircut



Borrowing the shit out of that


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 7, 2014)

girasol said:


> So, I saw this bike at our bike cage at work this evening and I really really want it, except it had no 'make' on the frame.  I can't remember what it said on the seat, in red   I zoomed in on the photo but it's too blurry.
> 
> Any ideas?  The detail on it was amazing.  The bottle holder, the pedals, the racks, mud guards, the Dutch handlebar.  Probably costs a small fortune   But I don't even know where to begin to search for it.  Maybe it was made to order.
> 
> ...



It's got a full set of Velo Orange finishing kit (racks, stem ,seatpost, bottle cages I think) (VO do make frames, though never seen one with a disc).

I think the hub is a Shimano Alfine with a JTek shifter - which is pretty niche. That, with the frame coloured guards may point towards a pretty specific custom jobbie. Will have a dig around and see if I can find something similar. The retro finishing kit plus disc brake must be pretty rare.

Edit, Bazinga!


http://www.muninbikeworks.com/modern-town-bike/


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2014)

Also on the pissed off thread!


----------



## a_chap (Oct 8, 2014)

That's not where you're supposed to keep screws OU.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 8, 2014)

Or... that's not how you're supposed to attach tyres to rims OU.

Etc.


----------



## girasol (Oct 8, 2014)

Ted Striker said:


> It's got a full set of Velo Orange finishing kit (racks, stem ,seatpost, bottle cages I think) (VO do make frames, though never seen one with a disc).
> 
> I think the hub is a Shimano Alfine with a JTek shifter - which is pretty niche. That, with the frame coloured guards may point towards a pretty specific custom jobbie. Will have a dig around and see if I can find something similar. The retro finishing kit plus disc brake must be pretty rare.
> 
> ...



Wow, good work! THANK YOU!!!!! I have emailed him, will he ever reply?  I hope so.  That's very much the same bike, except for the seat.  Can you be in love with a bike?  I am!

I'm thinking it will cost a couple of grand though...  What do you all think would be a fair price?  I'm not paying 2k for a bike!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2014)

a_chap said:


> That's not where you're supposed to keep screws OU.


I guess I should buy a new tyre?
It was a bit alarming when it happened cos I was on The Road Of Big Lorries, crossing a huge junction when it happened


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2014)

a_chap said:


> That's not where you're supposed to keep screws OU.


I guess I should buy a new tyre?
It was a bit alarming when it happened cos I was on The Road Of Big Lorries, crossing a huge junction when it happened


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 8, 2014)

From the picture I assumed someone had deliberately twisted it into the tyre while it was chained up!  Unlucky, is that a new tyre as well as a tube?  I hit something metal in the bike lane near work a couple of years ago that took a big slice out of the tyre surface, leaving a flappy bit, which was game over. Not sure what it was, something like a piece of a metal bracket. Fortunately I was only running on £8 tyres in those days, I'd be more cross to lose a £25 Marathon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2014)

I imagine I will need a new tyre but I will see if I can get away with it.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 8, 2014)

You could try a tyre boot but if it was me I'd stump up for a new tyre and save myself the mental anguish of knowing I had a dodgy tyre.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2014)

I can't even afford to get a new tube fitted, so i think I will have to risk it. I REALLY don't need this right now. So so skint. Will have to bunk the train for a bit or scrounge a lift.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I imagine I will need a new tyre but I will see if I can get away with it.


You'll need a new tyre.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2014)

So annoyed. A fucking screw. Like that. What are the chances?
If I had got out of bed a little bit earlier or later....


----------



## weepiper (Oct 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> So annoyed. A fucking screw. Like that. What are the chances?
> If I had got out of bed a little bit earlier or later....


really weird. From the way it's gone in it must have been sitting on its end in the road


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2014)

weepiper said:


> really weird. From the way it's gone in it must have been sitting on its end in the road


I was puzzled too, but my motorbike riding mate on Facebook gave a plausible explanation:
"It's actually a bit like standing on a rake (which I try daily for knocking some sense into my head)   the first time you roll onto the head of the screw facing directly away  from you it can poke up and pierce your tyre. Because the rubber is soft grippy and flexible, it clutches onto the pricked in screw and takes it around for a loop. The next time as it touches the ground, it is driven in. Evil things "


----------



## tommers (Oct 8, 2014)

Same thing happened to me except the screw went in so far I had to yank it out of the rim.  Weirdest puncture I've ever had. 

You can imagine how quickly it deflated.


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 8, 2014)

Bet you wish you never practiced those spinning wheelies now OU


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2014)

The screw was hitting the brake mechanism as it rotated, so it was well wobbly. It was hard not to panic as I was crossing a large crossroads and had two huge lorries fore and aft.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2014)

Ted Striker said:


> Bet you wish you never practiced those spinning wheelies now OU


I haven't done a wheelie since 1983


----------



## a_chap (Oct 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I can't even afford to get a new tube fitted, so i think I will have to risk it. I REALLY don't need this right now. So so skint. Will have to bunk the train for a bit or scrounge a lift.



Jesus I'll post you a new inner tube - I have spares I'm not using.

Can we start a "Buy OU A New Tyre" Kickstarter?


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 8, 2014)

Crumbs I've deffo got a few spare - including a bombproof kenda anti thorn thingy if you need OU?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2014)

Cheers guys, I can just about afford an inner tube, but will have to wait on the tyre (there gatorskins). But if anyone's got any spare tyres, I'm all ears!


----------



## a_chap (Oct 8, 2014)

Oh for goodness sake. What tyre do you need? I have to go to Leeds in a week and half's time I'll air drop one in.

Er... you do live in Leeds don't you?


----------



## toblerone3 (Oct 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Also on the pissed off thread!
> View attachment 62134



I found one of these sticking in my tyre halfway along my 9 mile route back from work.  I pulled it out, my tyre hissed and deflated in less than five seconds.  I considered walking home (1 hour) but ended up wheeling my bike to the nearest cab office in Stoke Newington.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2014)

Mine deflated instantly. This a weird and spooky feeling


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 9, 2014)

So many near-misses last night including a ridiculous U-turn through a gap in the dual carriageway just in front of me as I was flying down a hill.  The streets are full of cunts at the moment.  Getting more tempted by a camera, not that the police up here give the tiniest of fucks about bad driving.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 9, 2014)

What is it with drivers getting uppity, revving their engines and so on EVEN WHEN YOU'RE STUCK TO THE BACK END OF THE CAR IN FRONT OF YOU?  Was reet boiling my piss, so it was.

As did the path by the Water of Leith being closed off leading to a hefty detour over and above that taken by choosing to go by off-road paths in the first place.


----------



## Geri (Oct 9, 2014)

Not good today. Narrowly avoided getting squashed by a bus which thundered into my lane, then got beeped at by a car because I had the audacity to be in front of him stationary trying to pull into the right hand lane, which I couldn't do as it was nose to tail with traffic. I turned around and told him to fuck off, and he just started gesturing at me to pull over out of his way. Prick.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 9, 2014)

Very, very windy.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mine was alright. I've been on a late start in work so it was nice to take the ride at a leisurely pace. I had a mental day too so the ride home has never been more welcome.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 10, 2014)

Is there a full moon or something? Three different people pulled out on me this morning. One who I spoke to totally denied it as well. Really infuriates me, that. At least acknowledge that you nearly hit me!


----------



## a_chap (Oct 10, 2014)

Hurricane-force winds meant I was spinning out in 5th gear on the way to work. Wheee.... 

Fucking awful ride back home. Blown virtually to a standstill at one point and reduced to grovelling in 3rd on the flat


----------



## stavros (Oct 11, 2014)

As my hams had been taut as fuck over the last few days following a heavy leg workout, I took it quite gently this morning and combined it with buying a nice plump chicken from my local free range farm shop. It was deceptively warm too, so, with the chicken-filled rucksack on, my back was sweatily soaked by the time I'd done the 7.5 mile return leg.


ETA: The weather was deceptively warm, that is. The chicken was quite cool, having been taken from a refrigerator.


----------



## tommers (Oct 11, 2014)

Well.   I'm aroused.


----------



## chriswill (Oct 12, 2014)

Picked up a new GoPro this weekend and took some test footage down the canal, I'm impressed with the quality.

I can now film the joyous scenes I see on the roads every morning


----------



## han (Oct 13, 2014)

Wow, that's good quality. 
My mum & dad gave me some dosh for my 40th birthday present to get a Go Pro but I haven't yet bought it - will probably wait til spring now. Very impressed by the resolution of your clip. 


Just got a nice new ninja-black Gore jacket for the winter to replace my 15 year old leaking, no longer waterproof  (but faithful) Altura jacket. Looking forward to staying dry for a change!


----------



## chriswill (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm pretty impressed with the night time footage too

My Commute home was wet! (I know I need mudguards)


----------



## chriswill (Oct 14, 2014)

I knew it wouldn't be long before I caught some amazing driving skills!

I appreciate they went wide to go around me, but pick your moments!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 14, 2014)

Fuck me that was close


----------



## Winot (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice - which model is it chriswill?


----------



## chriswill (Oct 14, 2014)

Winot said:


> Nice - which model is it chriswill?



It's the hero 4 silver. It's a cracking bit of kit


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 14, 2014)

chriswill said:


> Picked up a new GoPro this weekend and took some test footage down the canal, I'm impressed with the quality.
> 
> I can now film the joyous scenes I see on the roads every morning



What mount is that? I'm going to get the new cheap one and want it to film where I'm looking.


----------



## chriswill (Oct 14, 2014)

It's just the vented helmet strap. £11 from Evans


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 14, 2014)

Magic - thanks.


----------



## chriswill (Oct 15, 2014)

More fun on the commute!


----------



## han (Oct 15, 2014)

You're fast! 

I LOVE my new Gore jacket. Best cycling jacket I've had. Water just rolls off and it's so breathable.


----------



## chriswill (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm not slow. These are filmed on the cross bike. On my road bike I'm considerably quicker


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 16, 2014)

Looked like a taxi doing that side swipe. If you can read the plate report them to licencing, depending on the area they can be more effective than the police!


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 16, 2014)

Ballsed up a bit last night in the wet, coming down the hill on the way home quite fast because I wanted to stay in primary (and avoid the frost-damaged surface on the left), spot someone at the junction on the right, so busy keeping an eye on them and expecting them to pull out on me that I didn't notice the car in front had pulled up abruptly at the zebra crossing, braked hard, brakes not particularly effective due to the wet so I had to swing around them and overshot the crossing by a couple of meters (apologising profusely to the guy crossing).  Shook me up a bit.  I continued with my ride allowing lots of stopping space!

Anyway, this reminded me how crap my fast bike's brakes are in the wet, and how they're not particularly great even in good conditions anyway.  Is this something I could upgrade easily?  They're fairly old calipers (probably the ones the bike came with) on to standard bike shop 27 x 1 1/4 alloy wheels. Wilco blocks (front ones beginning to get a bit worn, could do with tightening a bit). Steel frame (Falcon) with straight bars on the front. Without going down the elaborate route of getting disc brakes, what are my options?

The other thing is I've realised I never use the back brake, even in an emergency.  The lever is quite a stretch so I've got used to riding without my hand on it, and I've kind of deprogrammed my brain as to it existing. It would probably have helped last night!  I'm going to try and use it more generally to get it back into my brain.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 16, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> The other thing is I've realised I never use the back brake, even in an emergency.  The lever is quite a stretch so I've got used to riding without my hand on it, and I've kind of deprogrammed my brain as to it existing. It would probably have helped last night!  I'm going to try and use it more generally to get it back into my brain.



There was a (relatively) heated debate on a local cycling forum about that, with some people getting quite wound up for such a minor issue on such a genteel board.

My philosophy has always been to use both brakes at all times for the very reason you outline.  Or at least to have my fingers over both levers.  B


----------



## The Boy (Oct 16, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Looked like a taxi doing that side swipe. If you can read the plate report them to licencing, depending on the area they can be more effective than the police!


This was my first thought too chriswill.  Utterly shocking move, tbh - would have been bad enough if, as I first assumed, he was just giving you the old close pass to get to the same set of lights you were heading to.


----------



## chriswill (Oct 16, 2014)

Has anyone any advice on what tyre pressures to run on the cross bike for road riding. I use the specialized for the commute and I've just checked the pressures and they were down at around 40 psi. Although comfortable its pretty tough going on the tarmac. I run the road bike at around 100 psi and the sidewalls of the tyres on the cross tell me they'll take the same. 

How hard is too hard without sacrificing traction?


----------



## weepiper (Oct 16, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Ballsed up a bit last night in the wet, coming down the hill on the way home quite fast because I wanted to stay in primary (and avoid the frost-damaged surface on the left), spot someone at the junction on the right, so busy keeping an eye on them and expecting them to pull out on me that I didn't notice the car in front had pulled up abruptly at the zebra crossing, braked hard, brakes not particularly effective due to the wet so I had to swing around them and overshot the crossing by a couple of meters (apologising profusely to the guy crossing).  Shook me up a bit.  I continued with my ride allowing lots of stopping space!
> 
> Anyway, this reminded me how crap my fast bike's brakes are in the wet, and how they're not particularly great even in good conditions anyway.  Is this something I could upgrade easily?  They're fairly old calipers (probably the ones the bike came with) on to standard bike shop 27 x 1 1/4 alloy wheels. Wilco blocks (front ones beginning to get a bit worn, could do with tightening a bit). Steel frame (Falcon) with straight bars on the front. Without going down the elaborate route of getting disc brakes, what are my options?
> 
> The other thing is I've realised I never use the back brake, even in an emergency.  The lever is quite a stretch so I've got used to riding without my hand on it, and I've kind of deprogrammed my brain as to it existing. It would probably have helped last night!  I'm going to try and use it more generally to get it back into my brain.


New cables (inners and outers, get Shimano ones not cheap Clarks/Fibrax ones, there is a big performance difference) and pads will probably make a big improvement.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 16, 2014)

chriswill said:


> Has anyone any advice on what tyre pressures to run on the cross bike for road riding. I use the specialized for the commute and I've just checked the pressures and they were down at around 40 psi. Although comfortable its pretty tough going on the tarmac. I run the road bike at around 100 psi and the sidewalls of the tyres on the cross tell me they'll take the same.
> 
> How hard is too hard without sacrificing traction?


run them around 80 at least for on road, apart from anything else if you run at 40psi for any great length of time the sidewalls will start to crack/fray


----------



## chriswill (Oct 16, 2014)

Cheers weeps. I bet I'm much quicker tomorrow!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Oct 17, 2014)

weepiper said:


> run them around 80 at least for on road, apart from anything else if you run at 40psi for any great length of time the sidewalls will start to crack/fray



80psi might be a tad high for say 35c's but right on for 30/32c.  The principal issue with cross tyres on the road will be the shoulders are cut to provide grip in loose surfaces when cornering, not on tarmac; you can get a squirming sensation just before you ride off the edge of the tread. Generally don't chuck it about like you're on 23 road rubber but I'm sure you realise this already.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 17, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> 80psi might be a tad high for say 35c's but right on for 30/32c.  The principal issue with cross tyres on the road will be the shoulders are cut to provide grip in loose surfaces when cornering, not on tarmac; you can get a squirming sensation just before you ride off the edge of the tread. Generally don't chuck it about like you're on 23 road rubber but I'm sure you realise this already.


He's got a Specialized Tricross IIRC? Which has 32s, and fairly road-oriented 32s fitted as standard 
edited because I've just scrolled up and looked at the picture  and it's not, is it a Crux? you're right, they're 35s I think. Maybe a bit less pressure then


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 17, 2014)

weepiper said:


> New cables (inners and outers, get Shimano ones not cheap Clarks/Fibrax ones, there is a big performance difference) and pads will probably make a big improvement.



Thanks.  I think the cables are fairly new (from the bike coop place I go to) but not sure of the brand, I'll check. A bit of tightening will help in any case. Any suggestions on blocks?  The ones I have are fairly standard and cheap, Wilko BMX ones I think.


----------



## chriswill (Oct 17, 2014)

weepiper said:


> He's got a Specialized Tricross IIRC? Which has 32s, and fairly road-oriented 32s fitted as standard
> edited because I've just scrolled up and looked at the picture  and it's not, is it a Crux? you're right, they're 35s I think. Maybe a bit less pressure then



Pumped them up and got a puncture lol

I was running around 75psi and I picked up a chunk of glass

They are the Spec trigger 700 x 38


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 17, 2014)

When it's dry, these autumn mornings are dead nice for riding in, the coolness in the mornings helps out.  The hills are hurting me a bit this week (taking the bumpier but shorter route in to work) but I'm getting some reasonable times on them and hopefully burning off a bit of weight - when I weighed myself at the gfs last weekend I was 6kg up on what I was a week after my operation in July.  That's a lot of extra lifting going on, there's 110m of climb on my commute.

I left a bit earlier this morning and the traffic was better, but I was getting a lot of bad luck with the lights, I even had a red on a set I'd never even noticed before, a ped crossing that must have always been on green in the past.
(I'd have been even earlier if I hadn't had to spend 15 mins cleaning up the remains of a deceased pigeon in my dining room, thanks cats).


----------



## chriswill (Oct 17, 2014)

Puncture fixed and a very busy ride home. Something must have happened on the motorway which meant loads of extra traffic on the local roads.

You've got to love it when drivers give you loads of room


----------



## iamwithnail (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't ever use the bottom gear on my front chainset (it's 48/38/24, I think) - how much is it likely to cost me to go up? I've never really done anything like that, but would like my bottom gears to be around the bottom of my current middle set, if that makes sense.  I only ever use the bike to commute...


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 18, 2014)

chriswill said:


> Picked up a new GoPro this weekend



Edit: I scrolled down sliver 4 

What one did you get?
If your looking at chest mount can get one on ebay or dealextreme for like 8 quid then gopro £30 [emoji50] 

---
Tonight night ride woods & fields lots of surface water [emoji45] hard going in slop still did 16 miles off road.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 18, 2014)

chriswill said:


> My Commute home was wet! (I know I need mudguards)




Shouldn't you be shouting every car that overtakes you [emoji1]


----------



## stavros (Oct 18, 2014)

I now can't get onto my lowest chainset without dismounting and manually moving the chain. I took it into the shop this morning to see if they could do anything, but the front mech limit screws have set into the mech after six years of continuous use and can't be adjusted now.

In better news, I gave both tyres a slight pump this morning and felt beautifully smooth whilst riding.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 18, 2014)

stavros said:


> I now can't get onto my lowest chainset without dismounting and manually moving the chain. I took it into the shop this morning to see if they could do anything, but the front mech limit screws have set into the mech after six years of continuous use and can't be adjusted now.



What a turn at the barrel adjuster at top on shifter.

Blast with some gt85 spray or TF2.


----------



## stavros (Oct 19, 2014)

Luckily, my top chainset is accessible and boy I used it this morning. I went out fairly casually round very quite country roads, saving myself for the home leg. I got back onto the main road into town, which is a slight aggregate downhill for about 6 miles on lovely smooth roads and I fucking bombed it. I don't know what my average speed was on that bit, but over the full 19.5 miles I averaged about 18mph, which cuffed me immensely.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 20, 2014)

stavros said:


> I now can't get onto my lowest chainset without dismounting and manually moving the chain. I took it into the shop this morning to see if they could do anything, but the front mech limit screws have set into the mech after six years of continuous use and can't be adjusted now.



Mine will automatically drop on to the smaller ring if I go below the fourth smallest cog on the back, due to the chain line.  To get it back on the big one I have to stop and use whatever roadside debris I can find to loop it back on, a 500ml plastic coke bottle tends to be my favourite device as the ridge around the top hooks the chain quite nicely.

I am actually considering fitting a front changer now, there are the fitting points for a downtube one on the frame.  If I lose the rack on the back at the same time there will be a net loss of weight.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 21, 2014)

I like a nice tailwind. 
 

Apart from a light shower on leaving the house I seemed to hit a nice dry spell, a good thing given my overshoes were still in the office drying out from yesterday.  Rode the three miles downhill into town pretty steadily due to wetness and traffic, then on the comparatively empty roads going out of town the other way I could let rip a bit, although frustrated by red lights on too many occasions.

Tightened up my brakes this morning too, I had a feeling they might be needed.

Going home (when the winds are supposed to be stronger) might be a bit less fun...


----------



## iamwithnail (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice!  I got up to 47-48km/h coming down to Buckingham Palace one evening when it was quiet, thought the bike was going to shoogle to bits!


----------



## girasol (Oct 21, 2014)

Yeah, ride this morning was really pleasant, and faster than usual due to tailwind.  A while after I sat on my desk the rain came down very hard!   Glad I missed that.  Forecast is for rain later on so very likely I will get soaked today even though I escaped it this morning.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 21, 2014)

The rain will have cleared by home time, but I'll have a 26mph headwind to contend with (and it usually tends to be a bit windier than forecast as I come over the top of the valley here).

I'm half tempted to get the train home (which overshoots where I live by about two miles) then sail back home from the west, but then headwinds are just a character building exercise.

I also got my new SolarStorm light at the weekend (£18 on ebay) and have had that on the bike since yesterday, nice having the confidence that you can be seen again.  Last night I turned it on full as I came down past the gap in the dual carraigeway where I nearly got taken out by a U-turner last week, but generally on 'low' is more than good enough.

My last cheap ebay light packed up in the spring, and I assumed it was the light part, as the battery would still show as charged when hooked up to the charger.  Turns out it was the battery as the old light works fine with the new one.  tbh I'd have rather had two working batteries and one working light!  At least I now have two chargers so I can keep one at work.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 21, 2014)

Walked the dogs at 6am and it was windy as hell 

Rode to work at 8am and there was not a breath of windy. Spooky.

Rode home and the wind BLEW IN EVERY FUCKING DIRECTION AT ONCE!!!

I was almost blown off my bike (vertically) at one point. Brilliant


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 21, 2014)

40km commute took me 30 minutes longer today due to 25mph headwind. Not much shelter in the fens.

e2a worse than that I'd left the car at work so had to drive home, so didn't even get the tailwind on the way back.


----------



## iamwithnail (Oct 21, 2014)

You commute 25 miles to work on your bike??


----------



## braindancer (Oct 22, 2014)

Ooooh chilly fingers this morning for the first time this year - might have to dig out some gloves....


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 22, 2014)

I wish there was still a recession on. Traffic's crap these days, don't think there's any chance of me breaking 30-minutes for my commute unless I get up an hour earlier.  The heady days of 29 point something minutes for elapsed journey time are just a memory, I'm rarely much under 35.  On one route they've also bolloxed up the traffic light sequence which means an extra sixty seconds waiting, just to make it harder.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 22, 2014)

iamwithnail said:


> You commute 25 miles to work on your bike??



I alternate between car and bike. At the moment each week I do 6 bike journeys and 4 by car, but it varies.

There is a quicker 25k route I could take, but it's busy and I like cycling across the fens instead.

The 40k route takes me about 1h 40minutes on a good day.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 22, 2014)

I should add I've not been doing this for all that long, so we'll see how it goes when the weather turns really shit. I used to do the 25k route every day a few years ago, but have only really just got back into it.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 22, 2014)

9 miles of it is this http://tourism.eastcambs.gov.uk/sites/default/files/The Lodes Way.pdf


----------



## iamwithnail (Oct 22, 2014)

That does look really nice, tbf! (And flattish?) Funny how cycling changes perceptions of distance, though - I used to commute 2.5m on my bike and arrive a sweaty mess, now I bosh that in jeans and a jacket, don't even think about it, and happily cycle 10-15m out to see in-laws or whatever as well.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 22, 2014)

It's so flat that if you stare hard enough into the distance you can see the back of your own head.


----------



## plurker (Oct 22, 2014)

it was too cold this morning for my choice of attire.

Stupidly i knew it was cold enough for my little ear-warming headband thing but neglected to wear more than a wicking-fabric teeshirt. I got pretty cold at 17mph, especially on the nips.  Not looking forward to the ride home!


----------



## 8115 (Oct 22, 2014)

Gonna get my bike it's winter service next week


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 22, 2014)

plurker said:


> it was too cold this morning for my choice of attire.
> 
> Stupidly i knew it was cold enough for my little ear-warming headband thing but neglected to wear more than a wicking-fabric teeshirt. I got pretty cold at 17mph, especially on the nips.  Not looking forward to the ride home!



I stupidly chose fingerless gloves yesterday, thinking it'd mean I could be quicker on the brakes given it was damp and very windy (but relatively mild).  Fine for the ride in, but regretted it coming home into the chilling 22mph headwind!


----------



## chriswill (Oct 22, 2014)

I baffles me why people still do things like this :-/


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 22, 2014)

I see people do that loads in Birmingham. Idiots with a death wish


----------



## weepiper (Oct 22, 2014)

chriswill said:


> I baffles me why people still do things like this :-/



nooooo OMG  what an idiot!


----------



## chriswill (Oct 22, 2014)

He'd attempted it at least 3 times before he went for it. On the approach to a roundabout too!


----------



## 8115 (Oct 22, 2014)

Wow. I used to do it a bit but now never do now I know how dangerous it is. Not usually in the dark though.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 23, 2014)

I've just had a bit of a clear out in the bike shed and sold a few bikes to make room for a new disc braked road bike. I had a look at some Bianchis and Colnagos but eventually got a Cannondale Synapse Carbon with Ultegra Di2. It had its maiden voyage in the pissing rain for 80km this morning. The Shimano hydraulic discs (RR785) are excellent in the wet but the Cannondale OEM crank lacks coffee shop cachet so that'll have to go.


----------



## chriswill (Oct 23, 2014)

I've got the supersix di2 for my Sunday bike. The shifting is immense. I've had a synapse in the past too. Lovely bikes


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 23, 2014)

chriswill said:


> I've got the supersix di2 for my Sunday bike. The shifting is immense. I've had a synapse in the past too. Lovely bikes



Di2 is awesome, everyone should have it on every bike.

The only thing I don't like about my Synapse is the boring black colour. I might repaint it red and get some Cippolini era Cannondale-Saeco decals made in yellow.


----------



## ringo (Oct 23, 2014)

A cyclist was killed by a tipper truck turning left last week at Ludgate Circus, that's the second on that junction this year


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 24, 2014)

Muddy. Mangelwurzels and everywhere smelled of sick today.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 24, 2014)

Back wheel totally slipped behind me when I had to do an abrupt stop at a zebra crossing, bit of oil on the road.  Someone's been leaking all through town today, the centre of town had rainbow roads which required quite a bit of caution (the crossing was several miles further on, just an isolated spot on the road).


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Oct 24, 2014)

Most likely overfilled diesel tank.


----------



## han (Oct 25, 2014)

Really drooling over Surly Moonlanders at the moment. God I'd love one of these for the winter :
http://mountainbike.bicycling.com/mountainbikecom/bikes-gear/wide-load?page=0,4

Just really enjoying riding a mountain bike round London at the moment. No punctures, great traction round corners in the rain, good for potholes. I've concluded that a mountain bike is my favourite commuting bike - 100% reliable, a bit slower, but dependable.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 25, 2014)

That moment when "cor, my legs are strong today" becomes "where did that wind come from?".


----------



## stavros (Oct 25, 2014)

I gave the mountain bike tyres a wee pump this morning and it made a big difference as I powered up and down a very slight but long gradient on an old train line. The myriad of walkers there, some of them canine, were very accommodating of me.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 25, 2014)

han said:


> Really drooling over Surly Moonlanders at the moment. God I'd love one of these for the winter :
> http://mountainbike.bicycling.com/mountainbikecom/bikes-gear/wide-load?page=0,4
> 
> Just really enjoying riding a mountain bike round London at the moment. No punctures, great traction round corners in the rain, good for potholes. I've concluded that a mountain bike is my favourite commuting bike - 100% reliable, a bit slower, but dependable.


my workshop manager has just got a Genesis Caribou







and is loving it. So much fun.


----------



## han (Oct 25, 2014)

Wooow - that's gorgeous.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 25, 2014)

I can't take it seriously


----------



## tommers (Oct 25, 2014)

What the fuck is that?   Looks like a monster truck.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 26, 2014)

That has the teeniest, tiniest gears I've ever seen 

Edit;  does look fun though,


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 26, 2014)

han said:


> Really drooling over Surly Moonlanders at the moment. God I'd love one of these for the winter :
> http://mountainbike.bicycling.com/mountainbikecom/bikes-gear/wide-load?page=0,4
> 
> Just really enjoying riding a mountain bike round London at the moment. No punctures, great traction round corners in the rain, good for potholes. I've concluded that a mountain bike is my favourite commuting bike - 100% reliable, a bit slower, but dependable.



I like Surly fat bikes (I've got a Pugsley Special Ops) but I'm not sure I could live with the Moonlander offset asymmetric frame. It's necessary to avoid a gynecological exam riding position but looks a bit weird.


----------



## han (Oct 26, 2014)

Great for winter, snow, ice, that sort of thing!


----------



## han (Oct 26, 2014)

http://surlybikes.com/bikes/pug_special_ops 

Niiice. A bit more normal looking than a fat bike as well, but looks great for all-terrain.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 26, 2014)

han said:


> http://surlybikes.com/bikes/pug_special_ops
> 
> Niiice. A bit more normal looking than a fat bike as well, but looks great for all-terrain.



It's awesome on sand. I ride mine on the beach quite a bit. 30 minutes of that and my quads are so thrashed I can't stand up.


----------



## han (Oct 26, 2014)

Ace! 
Where do you live? 
I'm seriously dreaming of getting one. The pug looks a bit more like a mountain bike than a fattie but still very chunky and good for all-terrain so I'd probably go for one like that.


----------



## iamwithnail (Oct 26, 2014)

Discovered I can get a 50/32 chain set to replace my 48/30/24 of which I never use the bottom, for about £100 fitted, so that's probably next payday sorted then... Ditching pointless ring and a bit more top end will be grand.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 26, 2014)

han said:


> Ace!
> Where do you live?
> I'm seriously dreaming of getting one. The pug looks a bit more like a mountain bike than a fattie but still very chunky and good for all-terrain so I'd probably go for one like that.



Western Australia.






You can't go wrong with a Pugsley. The 3.8" tyres on the Marge Lite rims (with the holes drilled in them) are good compromise of fat tyre lolz and a normal riding experience.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 26, 2014)

My bike ride is so smooth now  But every time I put my brakes on they go on so fast, makes me realise how worn down they were. May I'll go for a ride today


----------



## han (Oct 26, 2014)

DownwardDog - yes, looks like a great bike. 

What a stunning beach. 

A bit different to the kerbs and potholes of South London...


----------



## weepiper (Oct 26, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I can't take it seriously


It's hilarious. He's been riding it to work because he can't afford to sort the brakes on his commuter bike til payday and he says he just gets constant doubletakes from drivers


----------



## stavros (Oct 26, 2014)

17 miles in exactly an hour this morning, and it would've been quicker but for traffic lights. I also overtook a MAMIL, who seemed very aloof as I nodded and said good morning as I passed him. Maybe it pissed him off or something. Either way, I pushed some big gears for the terrain this morning.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 26, 2014)

Fat bikes you say. http://surlybikes.com/bikes/ice_cream_truck_2015

Want one of those.


----------



## tommers (Oct 26, 2014)

I went to the circus recently and they had one.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## han (Oct 27, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 27, 2014)

At risk of sounding like I'm shamelessly jumping on the fatbike bandwagon,  I did semi seriously look into the Salsa Bucksaw, tho not sure how keen I am to be the first wave of early adopters to fill suspension fatbikes


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 27, 2014)

Is that a dropper post on full suspension on a fat bike?


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 27, 2014)

On one another good make for fatties.  In last 2hr race I was (at)  not racing there was some bloke racing in on a fatties.  So not just for beach & snow.

XC race..

Also mate got a droper on his fattie he had a CrakBro now got a (have to look at name)

Me Weekend ride didn't get out. Other braved the mud at Epping & Swinley.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 27, 2014)

Half term and an earlier start, roads relatively empty and not having to make multiple stops on the climb up to work for the crossings by the schools.  Wind was helping a little bit too.  Got a couple of personal bests, but not where I was trying or expecting them.  I wish it was always like this.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 27, 2014)

I like this Jeff Jones frame and truss fork that's just "fat up front".


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 27, 2014)

Salsa do a fork called 'The Enabler' that'll let you fat convert the front end of your 29er.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2014)

What are those fatwheeled bikes for? Off road?


----------



## weepiper (Oct 27, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> What are those fatwheeled bikes for? Off road?


They're designed for snow and sand and serious mud, really.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2014)

weepiper said:


> They're designed for snow and sand and serious mud, really.


No good for London then! I quite like their cartoonish appearance.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 27, 2014)

First commute with the Whyte Dorset. Quite happy


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 27, 2014)

This is my current commuter. It's a 50 mile round trip which I do three times a week.

2011 Surly Long Haul Trucker frame 60cm which I built up with some bits I had already and some bits I bought and then kept tweaking and buying more bits. It's the first bike I've built up from frame and fork only and I love it.

These are all the bits on it:
Mavic A719 rear wheel, XT hubs and DT Swiss spokes (I didn't build the wheels) from about 2007.
Rear brake is some early 2000s shimano V brake. Might be Alivio, can't remember.
9-Speed LX Crank and rear mech, Tiagra triple front mech - all from around 2007. SKS mudguards. Brooks B17 which I swapped in 2004 for the crappy saddle that came with an old Trek Hybrid, I definitely got the better deal there.
Ritchey seatpost that came with my roadbike.
Dura ace bar-end shifters
On-one midge bar. Love these flared drops.
Cane creek headset and drop v levers.
I must adjust that rack, it's on the piss.
I recently converted the front end to disc with a surly disc trucker fork I got off eBay and a BB7 brake. Which also meant a new front wheel. I think it's a Mavic XM319 rim on XT hub. With the original fork I cut the steerer tube very badly and too short so I left the steerer tube full length this time, hence the mountain of spacers.
Tyres are 35mm Schwalbe Mondial - these are great.
Zefal frame pump.
Bar tape is Fizik, I took it off my road bike when I was matching colours to frames like a sad roadie.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 27, 2014)

Today was sunny with a slight chill, hard tyres and a tail wind. Lovely


----------



## Winot (Oct 27, 2014)

han said:


> Just really enjoying riding a mountain bike round London at the moment. No punctures, great traction round corners in the rain, good for potholes. I've concluded that a mountain bike is my favourite commuting bike - 100% reliable, a bit slower, but dependable.



I hope with mudguards! Very annoying cycling behind those without them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2014)

Winot said:


> I hope with mudguards! Very annoying cycling behind those without them.


Is that really true? You'd have to be dangerously close to get sprayed, and therefore you would deserve it.


----------



## Winot (Oct 27, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Is that really true? You'd have to be dangerously close to get sprayed, and therefore you would deserve it.



You get sprayed when they overtake you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2014)

Winot said:


> You get sprayed when they overtake you.


Not if you overtake safely


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 27, 2014)

I've got one of these in a sale, because I need a good carbon layup for my commute.


----------



## Winot (Oct 27, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Not if you overtake safely



Well I'll make sure I get them to do that next time then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2014)

Winot said:


> Well I'll make sure I get them to do that next time then.


I'm just saying that you're not necessarily a villain if you don't have mudguards.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 28, 2014)

Clothing decision issues today. Went back to summer gear, but with arm warmers just in case. Was the right choice. Some very hot looking folks in Hi-Viz winter jackets. Fens stunning in the autumn light.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 28, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> I need



Right, "need"


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 28, 2014)

Actually I need a pair of boxers because i forgot to pack them this morning, I'm typing this commando style.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 28, 2014)

Took my bike in to get a new tyre fitted and went to see friends and was given a new tyre. D'oh! At least I now have a spare


----------



## tommers (Oct 28, 2014)

Today I had some bloke gesture at me that I should be wearing some hi vis.  I'd taken it off cos I so sweaty and thought my front and rear lights,  reflective strips on my bag,  bike and clothing,  street lighting and the van's own headlights might be enough to let the blind twat see me. 

Yesterday some bloke gestured at me that I should be riding in the cycle lane (which is full of people,  crosses about five side roads and detours round a load of bus stops and other really dangerous spots) rather than riding in the road. 

Pricks are obviously like buses. I wonder where the third one is.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 28, 2014)

Puncture in the dark spooky fen.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 29, 2014)

Fingerless gloves weren't the best choice this morning.  A chilly descent into town at 7:30, had to work harder on the climb out the other side to thaw myself out a bit.  Under 30 minutes 'moving time' for the first time since my operation, with a slight headwind, but this was largely due to luck with the lights/junctions.

Still loving the clear mornings and relatively clear roads (half term). It won't last.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't know what they were doing at the farms last night, but it looked like they'd pointed a muck spreader directly at the road and driven tractors up and down in it all night.


----------



## han (Oct 29, 2014)

Winot said:


> I hope with mudguards! Very annoying cycling behind those without them.


I've got a rack on the back which has a solid top and would protect anyone from my high-speed splattering [emoji15]


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 29, 2014)

I have a rack on the back and if I get unexpected rain (like last night) I nab a bit of cardboard from somewhere at work and jam it under the spring bit.  Works a treat.

BBC weather need to get this new supercomputer sorted out ASAP, that's twice in as many weeks that I've got a soaking on the way home that was not on the forecast. The shits are doing it on purpose I reckon.


----------



## han (Oct 29, 2014)

The Met Office app is a bit mote accurate.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 29, 2014)

Elapsed time of 30:01 going home tonight, so close to breaking 30. Absolutely flew into town, but then hit a column of buses on the way out the other side, and got stuck waiting to cross the dual carriageway into the cycle lane for the last leg. Tiny bit of tailwind helping, I think the main driver was telling the gf I'd be home for 8, through the gate at 7:59.  It's nice to feel that I'm getting a little stronger every day, the hills are biting a little less each time.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 30, 2014)

Murky today, especially on the higher bits. On the shopping bike, lit up like a Christmas tree.


----------



## Onket (Oct 30, 2014)

Not been on the bike for a while and felt a bit unsafe today on the wet road with newly inflated tyres. Might wear my helmet tomorrow.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 30, 2014)

Commute home last night was grim. Chucked it down and loose mud on all the back roads, a sloppy brown ice rink. Also the fields of cows that the bike path goes through now has a bull in it.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 31, 2014)

Hit quite hard in the head with an orange or something similar last night, cycling past the playground in the dark. Kids must have been 30 or 40 m away (heard them shouting abuse beforehand), caught me immediately beneath the helmet on the left side.  Still hurts a bit, but more than anything I'm amazed by their accuracy.


----------



## Onket (Oct 31, 2014)

Ouch!

The shock alone would probably have knocked me off.


----------



## plurker (Oct 31, 2014)

not good Dogsauce. I had similar once with snowball when riding my motorbike - shock of the unexpected nearly had me!

Riding home last night, and there's a rapha-clad racer on my tail most of the way Stockwell - Tooting. Drafting me, but I'm quick so fair enough.  Then he comes to pass me on the offside and turn off towards Earlsfield way and chats to me '_mate i think your saddle's about 4" too high.'
_
Perfectly amicable and all but I thought afterward - what the fuck? Surely it's up to me how I position myself on my bike - and if it were all set up wrong how come I'm fucking quick - and faster than you over about 4 miles? It's set so when pedals on the lowest part, my knees are everso slightly bent. Eedjits


----------



## Crispy (Oct 31, 2014)

Guy riding behind me last night had the brightest strobing light I've ever seen. The sort of thing you put up warning signs in clubs about. Perfect epilepsy trigger if you ask me.


----------



## iamwithnail (Oct 31, 2014)

What's the protocol on drafting, btw?  I tend to do it but I dunno, seems like the potential for dickishness is quite high, so I'm never too sure if it's allowed.  People definitely draft me, but I'm a great windbreak, so...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2014)

Don't do it. It's shoddy behaviour


----------



## BigTom (Oct 31, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Guy riding behind me last night had the brightest strobing light I've ever seen. The sort of thing you put up warning signs in clubs about. Perfect epilepsy trigger if you ask me.




iirc lights have to strobe at a particular frequency range to trigger epileptic attacks, and the kitemark on bike lights doesn't allow that frequency range to be used.
Still fucking annoying though, I have a dim light flashing and a strong light on steady because it's bad enough for me as the rider to have too strong a flash, let alone anyone outside of me..


----------



## Crispy (Oct 31, 2014)

This one was brighter and faster than any I've seen before. 10-20Hz or thereabouts. Flooding the road ahead. Must have been home-made.


----------



## plurker (Oct 31, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Don't do it. It's shoddy behaviour



YMMV.
I don't mind if someone drafts me - UNLESS it's in the wet, in which case I'll have a word. 
I rarely draft cyclists but tbh it's not often someone's faster than me. I draft vans/cabs and buses, again except in the wet.


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 31, 2014)

I think it's rude. Damn unnecessary on a commute too.

(Tho tbf I can't/don't draft and still treat it like a 3 year sees riding without stabilisers)


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 31, 2014)

Crispy said:


> This one was brighter and faster than any I've seen before. 10-20Hz or thereabouts. Flooding the road ahead. Must have been home-made.



Who on earth would take bike lighting so seriously as to make their own?! ()


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2014)

Nothing makes me want to be violent more than people drafting. If you do it you're a cunt and deserved to be smashed in the face.


----------



## Sea Star (Oct 31, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Hit quite hard in the head with an orange or something similar last night, cycling past the playground in the dark. Kids must have been 30 or 40 m away (heard them shouting abuse beforehand), caught me immediately beneath the helmet on the left side.  Still hurts a bit, but more than anything I'm amazed by their accuracy.


I used to get fireworks bunged at me this time of year. Especially around the Woolwich area! I was always amazed at their lack of accuracy! They always missed by quite a long way! 

Same with eggs - they usually ended up hitting my spokes and becoming scrambled 

Once got a coffee on my head though, cycling through Stratford. It was cold when it hit me and the polystyrene cup followed shortly after!!


----------



## iamwithnail (Oct 31, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Nothing makes me want to be violent more than people drafting. If you do it you're a cunt and deserved to be smashed in the face.



Noted!  And shall give it a swerve in the future, then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2014)

AuntiStella said:


> I used to get fireworks bunged at me this time of year. Especially around the Woolwich area! I was always amazed at their lack of accuracy! They always missed by quite a long way!
> 
> Same with eggs - they usually ended up hitting my spokes and becoming scrambled
> 
> Once got a coffee on my head though, cycling through Stratford. It was cold when it hit me and the polystyrene cup followed shortly after!!


A mate of mine got knocked out by an egg once.

I once had one chucked at me during Holi in India. It was one the last straws that made me come home so early.


----------



## Sea Star (Oct 31, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> A mate of mine got knocked out by an egg once.
> 
> I once had one chucked at me during Holi in India. It was one the last straws that made me come home so early.



I only had to go to Lewisham for that sort of thing!!

was it a hard boiled egg?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2014)

AuntiStella said:


> I only had to go to Lewisham for that sort of thing!!
> 
> was it a hard boiled egg?


No, but it cut my temple open and knocked me off my feet


----------



## Sea Star (Oct 31, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> No, but it cut my temple open and knocked me off my feet


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2014)

Anything with a hard surface chucked from a fast moving object is going to smart.


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 1, 2014)

There was a very strong tailwind this morning so the Stravanauts were out in force. The really fast lads have worked out that 'racing lines' (eg outside - inside - outside) on the bends in the cycle path knocks about 1%.off your time so it was more hair raising than usual.


----------



## stavros (Nov 2, 2014)

I had two very different rides of similar length this weekend. Yesterday I did a 9.5 mile TT round our ring road, averaging just over 17mph. Today I was onto the mountain bike and did a bit of the NCN, which was oddly quiet for a beautiful Sunday morning.


----------



## Onket (Nov 3, 2014)

Splashed by a massive puddle. I don't think it was deliberate as the car had overtaken pretty widely, but still


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 3, 2014)

Back on the winter gloves today, and back to having to stop at multiple zebra/pelican crossings for school kids.  No sprinting today because the weekend has left me tired.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Nov 3, 2014)

The bikeshed pretty empty and no wait for the shower. Bring on the fairweather dropper outers.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 3, 2014)

My first cycle commute in weeks today - a whole 90 seconds to the gym.  Thinking I might do the trip to school on the bike, but there ain't no shower facilities and I still reckon a brisk 50 minute walk > a 15 minute commute in terms of getting a proper work out so will stick to walking for now.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 3, 2014)

A bit chilly on the way home, might have to stop wearing shorts. It's difficult because I start out cold but after about 20 mins I'm hot.


----------



## plurker (Nov 4, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> A bit chilly on the way home, might have to stop wearing shorts. It's difficult because I start out cold but after about 20 mins I'm hot.



I put up with the first 10 mins being cold tbh - I find that easier than getting too hot.  Still wearing 'Humvee Light' shorts, which are super thin fabric.  I have thicker shorts for when it gets cold.  I do own a pair of thin full-length tight things, but only wore them 2 days last year.

Got caught out y'day though - only had my fingerless gloves with me and it got cold in the day.  Still , made me ride quicker - I'm up to 6th fastest (out of 2500 ppl) on one of my segments - which is nice


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 5, 2014)

I've been on the thermal bib leggings all week, but my commute starts with a fairly fast downhill in each direction so they're needed.  Lucked out getting some DeMarchi ones for three quid in a charity shop a couple of months ago that are a perfect fit, way more comfy than my Aldi leggings which have stitching that rubs on the thigh.

Had a fast sprint across town this morning with a couple of personal bests, I'm always faster when I'm pissed off (the culprit was a couple of lorries in succession that decided that they could ignore me and do a three-point turn anyway).


----------



## Crispy (Nov 5, 2014)

I only really wear trousers when it's snowing. Any initial discomfort soon goes away as I warm up.
Fingers are a different matter, and the perfect winter gloves still elude me. I want warm fingers!


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 5, 2014)

didn't know if was going to rain last night. The rain pounded my eyes it was so painful.
Got really angry by the number of cyclists cycling through the torrential downpour at 9pm, weaving in and out of traffic, with no bloody lights on. One idiot in particular kept constantly undertaking me and speeding through red lights. Do these people have a death wish?!  I jsut don't get it.


----------



## tommers (Nov 5, 2014)

I cycle naked.  Really quickly and for miles and miles.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2014)

I forgot my hivis and hoodie last night and cycled home in the rain in a woolen jumper. Not recommended. Esp if you manage to lock yourself out. My teeth were actually chattering!


----------



## Crispy (Nov 5, 2014)

I left my mudguard on my desk last night and regretted it 30 seconds into my ride


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't notice the absence of a mudguard. I guess I'm used to a wet arse and back.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 5, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't notice the absence of a mudguard. I guess I'm used to a wet arse and back.


I used to be. Now I wonder how managed to go so many years without one


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm glad I wasn't the only one who was under prepared for the cold and rain last night.
I was gloveless, in a tshirt and shorts, with no mudguard.




Orang Utan said:


> I don't notice the absence of a mudguard. I guess I'm used to a wet arse and back.


You should really use one in rain. Its really annoying to be cycling with in 5 meters of someone without one, especially a fast cyclist.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I'm glad I wasn't the only one who was under prepared for the cold and rain last night.
> I was gloveless, in a tshirt and shorts, with no mudguard.
> 
> 
> ...


No one should be that close so they deserve a mouthful of mud.  I don't have that many fellow cyclists on my commute anyway.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 5, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> No one should be that close so they deserve a mouthful of mud.  I don't have that many fellow cyclists on my commute anyway.


not mud.. water.
i was about a cars length from a guy last night who was managing to hit me in the chops with road water.


----------



## Onket (Nov 5, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> No one should be that close so they deserve a mouthful of mud.  I don't have that many fellow cyclists on my commute anyway.


Irrespective of this, a mudguard is a pretty good idea.


----------



## plurker (Nov 5, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> You should really use one in rain. Its really annoying to be cycling with in 5 meters of someone without one, especially a fast cyclist.



Nowt personal but I do hate this attitude. 

I don't want a guard on my bike. it's mine to do what I want with.
With regard other riders;  If someone's riding <5m from my rear wheel, then they'll be doing 23+mph in the rain, which is way too close imho. 

Sure I'll get flamed for it on here, but so be it.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 5, 2014)

Cold hands.

I would never cycle without a mudguard. Seventh circle of hell stuff.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 5, 2014)

Had to use the car today and therefore enjoyed the delights of the "security" guard at the barrier to the office car park. Within 30 seconds managed to get into an argument with her about the futility of the "security" questions she was aking me. She then deliberately delayed me (ignored the queue of vehicles behind me) and then decided I had to tell her my car's registration number. Vital for some reason, despite me never having been asked that in 11 years working at that office. When I told her I didn't actually know the car's registration number (true) she said she'd let me in but was going to report me to the head of Facilities.

I'm so glad I usually commute by bike!


----------



## weepiper (Nov 5, 2014)

Full SKS mudguards ftw  I'll never go back.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2014)

Onket said:


> Irrespective of this, a mudguard is a pretty good idea.


Why?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2014)

plurker said:


> Nowt personal but I do hate this attitude.
> 
> I don't want a guard on my bike. it's mine to do what I want with.
> With regard other riders;  If someone's riding <5m from my rear wheel, then they'll be doing 23+mph in the rain, which is way too close imho.
> ...


With you there. I cycle around that speed on a flat long road, which is the only place you should be overtaking anyone at that speed and therefore should be giving me a wide enough berth anyway.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 5, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Why?


Stops you getting wet and cold. Keeps your bike cleaner. Stops your front mech and your brakes from seizing solid because they're being liberally splattered with road salt every time it rains.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2014)

weepiper said:


> Stops you getting wet and cold. Keeps your bike cleaner. Stops your front mech and your brakes from seizing solid because they're being liberally splattered with road salt every time it rains.


My bike is dirty anyway. I suspect it matter more in Edinburgh than London


----------



## weepiper (Nov 5, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> My bike is dirty anyway. I suspect it matter more in Edinburgh than London


Maybe. One year recently the council here ran out of proper salt and was forced to use a mix of grit and reconstituted pig slurry to try and deal with ice. Believe me, you really wanted mudguards then.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 5, 2014)

Pig slurry. Nice.

That's why my drink bottles have caps.


----------



## plurker (Nov 5, 2014)

weepiper said:


> Stops you getting wet and cold.


Waterproof jackett + trousers



weepiper said:


> Keeps your bike cleaner.


 I wash and clean once a month, in-between that I don't care how clean it is.



weepiper said:


> Stops your front mech and your brakes from seizing solid because they're being liberally splattered with road salt every time it rains.


I defer to your knowledge, but that's never yet happened to me


----------



## Onket (Nov 5, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Why?




Surely you could have a guess? Mudguards? Hmmm? Mud. Guards. Muuuud. Hmmm? Mudguard. Guard. Mud. Guard.

etc


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2014)

I read a book recently called Just Ride, which chimed with my experience and view of bike maintenance. The writer, Grant Peterson, has 30+ years experience and owns a bike shop in Canada and this is what he says about washing bikes:
'If my bike looks dirty but works perfectly, I leave it alone. If it has mud on it, I let it dry, chip off the obvious and easy chunks that buzz on the tires, and let time and road vibration take care of the rest. Once a year, I try to wipe off the greasy spots by the headset or on the chainstay, but some years I forget. We all have our own standard for bike preening, but my personal low standard works for me.'

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/0761155589?pc_redir=1414005869&robot_redir=1


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2014)

Onket said:


> Surely you could have a guess? Mudguards? Hmmm? Mud. Guards. Muuuud. Hmmm? Mudguard. Guard. Mud. Guard.
> 
> etc


I don't give a shit about mud. I wash my shorts every week. It doesn't bother me. I don't get much of it anyway as I iz urbanz


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2014)

It's all about the beausage


----------



## Onket (Nov 5, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't give a shit about mud. I wash my shorts every week. It doesn't bother me. I don't get much of it anyway as I iz urbanz


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't want rattley shitty mudguards on my fast bike.  Too many bad memories.  I rarely encounter other cyclists going my way on my commute so there isn't really a need, if it rains there's always a bit of card by the bins at work that I can stick beneath the spring bit on the pannier rack and it keeps it off my arse (I was going to remove the pannier but it's proven too useful for this lately).  Overshoes keep the feet dry.

Taking it steady this morning because the air is a soup of toxic fumes from the stuff thick/selfish people put on their bonfires.  Trying to not line my lungs too much with vaporised plastic sofas, fridge freezers and so on.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 6, 2014)

Does anyone have any good recommendations for glasses?  I normally use Aldi ones which are fine until they fall apart.  Of the two pairs I bought last year one has snapped at the front and I left the other in another office, so I'm currently riding with safety specs from work which aren't particularly comfortable.

Don't want to spend too much as I'll inevitably leave them on a train at some point, but what's good for say under £20?  There's loads of cheap ones on ebay but I'm clueless as to whether they'd be durable/comfortable.  Polarising would be good.


----------



## Onket (Nov 6, 2014)

Cold today. Probably the coldest morning so far this Autumn/Winter.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 6, 2014)

Onket said:


> Cold today. Probably the coldest morning so far this Autumn/Winter.



Definitely was here.  Swear I saw some ice at one point.

I've been looking at long-sleeved base layers on the internet at work, short sleeves aren't enough this week. Had to add a thin jumper layer this morning.


----------



## plurker (Nov 6, 2014)

Coldest yet, yep.

I've been in a long-sleeved base for a few days, this morning was the first where I've not felt the need to pull up the sleeves.  Left my overshoes behind as was in a mad rush, so my toes got cold   Hoping the forecasted rain doesn't happen till after my ride home...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Does anyone have any good recommendations for glasses?  I normally use Aldi ones which are fine until they fall apart.  Of the two pairs I bought last year one has snapped at the front and I left the other in another office, so I'm currently riding with safety specs from work which aren't particularly comfortable.
> 
> Don't want to spend too much as I'll inevitably leave them on a train at some point, but what's good for say under £20?  There's loads of cheap ones on ebay but I'm clueless as to whether they'd be durable/comfortable.  Polarising would be good.


Do you wear special glasses for your bike? I just wear my normal ones, but they do get wet and blurry.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 6, 2014)

hmmm. Currently hugging a hot water bottle in preparation for long cycle to college. At least it's sunny. I'm dreading the forecasted rain later though. Urgh. I miss summer.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 6, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Do you wear special glasses for your bike? I just wear my normal ones, but they do get wet and blurry.


 
I don't wear normal glasses, but have sunglasses for riding as otherwise my eyes dry out really badly, which is made worse by the side effects of one of my medications.  

I'm tempted just to buy about five of the different £2-£3 pairs off ebay and see what works best, this'll also give me a couple of years worth of spares/replacements.


----------



## youbeauty (Nov 6, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Does anyone have any good recommendations for glasses?.



Bolle safety glasses are great. Much cheaper than cycling specific ones. You can get them on Amazon or ebay. Not sure if they do tinted/polarising ones.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Nov 7, 2014)

Fuck commuting on wimpy 10 speed chain. Just managed the heady figure of 1340 miles commuting and its borked. Cassette is fine but due to the finicky nature of weedy chain that would need swapping out too. £75 to go less than 1400 miles. Can't go with fixed as the early doors assault on Col De Palais Crystale kills knees. My response is to switch to  the 'onze vitesses' solidity of a 1986 Peugeot Triathlon with a chain as thick as a baby's arm costing £4 on CRC. Details and heroic stories to follow.


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 7, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Fuck commuting on wimpy 10 speed chain. Just managed the heady figure of 1340 miles commuting and its borked. Cassette is fine but due to the finicky nature of weedy chain that would need swapping out too. £75 to go less than 1400 miles. Can't go with fixed as the early doors assault on Cold De Palais Crystale kills knees. My response is to switch to  the 'onze vitesses' solidity of a 1986 Peugeot Triathlon with a chain as thick as a baby's arm costing £4 on CRC. Details and heroic stories to follow.



What brand was it? KMC X10s seem to last forever.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Nov 7, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> What brand was it? KMC X10s seem to last forever.



It was a SRAM PC1070 I bought in an emergency from swinging east London bicycle charcuterie 'Look Mum no Friends' as an emergency measure when I broke a chain in town of a Sunday. I've had 3k miles out of a wipperman connex stainless before but essentially I am killing my 10sp Campag drivetrain to commute when I should be using something more agricultural like Shimano HG40 which is both meaty and disposably cheap.


----------



## Onket (Nov 7, 2014)

It was threatening to be properly grim but actually the rain stopped before I left the garage. Lots of surface water but there's little traffic this early so easy to go around.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 7, 2014)

I've managed a pathetic 10km all week 

Not really the sort of preparation for the 200km I'm doing tomorrow. And the weather forecast is for heavy rain all day.


----------



## han (Nov 8, 2014)

I've recently discovered arm warmers. Why didn't I know about these wonderful things earlier!! 

I always leave the house feeling cold so that after 10 mins I'm a comfortable temperature. I hate getting too hot. 

Arm warmers are great - I just wear them with a t-shirt and leggings, and so there is plenty of ventilation around the upper arm and neck area.


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 9, 2014)

It was quite hot this morning - 31 deg when I finished my 140km at 8am. Drafted some tough guy in an OPQS maillot and PR'ed 7 Strava segments.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 9, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> It was quite hot this morning - 31 deg when I finished my 140km at 8am.



Lucky bugger.

It pissed down all morning and by the time I finished (8pm) is was a balmy 4 Centigrade 

The bike is _filthy_  Shall spend today shampooing it and polishing it


----------



## stavros (Nov 9, 2014)

It was clear when I left the house this morning, and clear when I got to the high point, but I had to go through some reasonably thick fog between. Luckily I was off road for that bit.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Nov 10, 2014)

My bendy framed, no-brifter, non indexed gear 1986 steel racer made the usual 45 minute morning commute in..45 minutes. In the process it offered a palatial ride on 25's that showed its 7005 alloy stablemate as the industrial strength scaffold pole of a bounceabout that it is. And it was a deal more stylish and was way more fun. Retrobiking is the future.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 10, 2014)

Saturday cycling home from work - omg - it was like a monsoon. I felt like i was cycling underwater. It wasn't that cold but I was SO drenched by the time I got home I couldn't stop shaking even in a hot bath. Are there actually any waterproofs that are really waterproof?! Other than ones that cost riddiculous amounts of money?


----------



## han (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes, but they're expensive (unless you get ones that aren't breathable, which defeats the object as you sweat like crazy).


----------



## Onket (Nov 10, 2014)

I've got non-breathable waterproof trousers and they're fine as long as you don't exert yourself too much.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 10, 2014)

I have full orange goretex kit from work, but it's a bit cumbersome for cycling.  There have been days when it's been necessary (usually when I've not studied the forecast and ridden in to the office in dry weather kit).  Jacket is a bit long in the tooth, so does leak in a bit.


----------



## Winot (Nov 10, 2014)

Has anyone tried using a cape instead of waterproof trousers?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2014)

I've said this before, but less is best. Stick with shorts.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 10, 2014)

I got my waterproofs from Sports Direct. They seem fairly breathable and they are fully waterproof. They are not very sexy though but I love taking them off and, ta da! normal dry clothes underneath.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 10, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I've said this before, but less is best. Stick with shorts.


I would get hypothermia in shorts in December/January here and my commute is only ten-fifteen minutes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2014)

weepiper said:


> I would get hypothermia in shorts in December/January here and my commute is only ten-fifteen minutes.


Yeah but you live in Santaland.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 10, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah but you live in Santaland.


Indeed, and in Santaland we wear a Gore jacket and winter walking trousers (not waterproof but windproof and dry v quickly) to commute in the winter.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2014)

Where I live it is almost tropical: any wetness is just annoying, so best to wear as least as possible to avoid dampness on the way home.


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 10, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> Are there actually any waterproofs that are really waterproof?! Other than ones that cost riddiculous amounts of money?



Castelli Gabba 2 is the way to go - they are great. Go and read the reviews on Wiggle.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 11, 2014)

Winot said:


> Has anyone tried using a cape instead of waterproof trousers?



Me. And bloody handy a cape is too. Much better than a jacket for stopping you getting sweaty.

I have one of these - http://www.carradice.co.uk/index.php?page_id=product&under=range&product_id=66

If it's really chucking it down I also use a pair of these - http://www.carradice.co.uk/index.php?page_id=product&under=range&product_id=67

The only real downside is that a large pool of rainwater tends to collect between your hands so you have to develop a technique for dumping it overboard and not down your legs


----------



## Onket (Nov 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I've said this before, but less is best. Stick with shorts.


Doesn't work for all circumstances. I used to do it in London- 15/20 min commute followed by a shower at work. Can't do it now because I'm on a train & bus for ages before I get to work.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 11, 2014)

They lied about the rain again, which was painful at times as I also had a 12mph headwind to contend with.  Not a lot of it, but some of the big drops felt like hail.

In shorts today, I'll generally wear them if it's a bit wet and not too cold as they dry pretty fast (as do my legs).  The goretex comes out when it's proper fucking it down and I'm not going somewhere that I can have a shower at the other end.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 12, 2014)

Are those cycle 'superhighway' strips as bastarding slippery as they look?  Was coming back from Wimbledon last night, first time in ages on them, in the pouring rain, and was super cautious of them.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 12, 2014)

iamwithnail said:


> Are those cycle 'superhighway' strips as bastarding slippery as they look?  Was coming back from Wimbledon last night, first time in ages on them, in the pouring rain, and was super cautious of them.


No worse than regular smooth tarmac IME


----------



## Onket (Nov 12, 2014)

Quit it with the Americanisms!  

Got soaked on the way home yesterday but missed the rain this morning. Fair bit of surface water so was pleased with the mudguard.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 12, 2014)

Onket said:


> Got soaked on the way home yesterday but missed the rain this morning. Fair bit of surface water so was pleased with the mudguard.


Ditto 
The simple joy of a dry bum cannot be overenjoyed


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Nov 12, 2014)

got soaked this morning walking the dog, checked the weather forecast over breakfast predicting a fine day with showers at lunch time, and then got soaked again on the way to work. 

It was *super *slippery....I'm scared of the blue paint too


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 12, 2014)

Still loving the Whyte.
The braking system is noisy but it's super efficient.
Pannier bags, overshoes, rainlegs - cycling in this shit weather is rather tranquil.


----------



## Onket (Nov 12, 2014)

iamwithnail said:


> super cautious





pseudonarcissus said:


> *super *slippery....





Virtual Blue said:


> super efficient.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 12, 2014)

I super agree.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 12, 2014)

Disclaimer:  I'm one of those super-annoying people that uses 'super' as a whatever-it-is. In my defence, I spent a hell of a lot of time over the Channel as a kid, and it was a very common thing over there.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 12, 2014)

What's wrong with super?


----------



## Onket (Nov 12, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Disclaimer:  I'm one of those super-annoying people that uses 'super' as a whatever-it-is. In my defence, I spent a hell of a lot of time over the Channel as a kid, and it was a very common thing over there.


It does my fucking head in. Seems to have really increased over the last few years.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 12, 2014)

Onket said:


> It does my fucking head in. Seems to have really increased over the last few years.



Probably all them posh French Bankers that have moved to that there london bringing their foreign ways with them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2014)

It's just another word for very.


----------



## Onket (Nov 12, 2014)

I know.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 12, 2014)

Super smashing great.

I'm off the bike for a couple of days as I have some site work (they're letting me back out again).  First bit of driving since March, and the hire car fairies delivered me a quite reasonable petrol Focus, nothing that would muddle my head too much (occasionally you get an automatic or something with weird controls). Avoided having to ride in the shitty stuff of heavy showers this morning, so for that I'm grateful.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 13, 2014)

Word snobs 
So what if I'm super limited with my choice of words? It's super descriptive.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 13, 2014)

Yesterday was the first morning I didn't see another cyclist on my commute since last winter  but also  because it's November and although it's always down to when the weather turns, that's later than usual. 
Was pretty grim yesterday morning, lovely ride home though.


----------



## Onket (Nov 13, 2014)

Nearly came off yesterday (or at least I thought I was going to). Foolishly adjusting one of my gloves and a gust of wind wobbled the front wheel and it felt for a split second as it it was going to slip out from under me.

I've probably not quite learned my lesson though, tbh.


----------



## han (Nov 13, 2014)

Eeek! 

My Gore jacket is so amazing! Can't believe I struggled along for so many years with my  leaky old Altura jacket. It's like water off a duck's back. Combining that with leather pumps, Sealskinz socks and lycra (eek!) leggings and getting soaked is a thing of the past for me. Yay! 

I tend to not bother with waterproof trousers unless it's absolutely Biblical rain -I find them a bit sweat-inducing. My Peter Storm ones are relatively breathable but I just get so hot.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 13, 2014)

han said:


> Eeek!
> 
> My Gore jacket is so amazing! Can't believe I struggled along for so many years with my  leaky old Altura jacket. It's like water off a duck's back. Combining that with leather pumps, Sealskinz socks and lycra (eek!) leggings and getting soaked is a thing of the past for me. Yay!
> 
> I tend to not bother with waterproof trousers unless it's absolutely Biblical rain -I find them a bit sweat-inducing. My Peter Storm ones are relatively breathable but I just get so hot.



what brand is your gore jacket?


----------



## Onket (Nov 13, 2014)

Gore Vidal


----------



## weepiper (Nov 13, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> what brand is your gore jacket?


The clue's in the name.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 13, 2014)

gore is a fabric and exists in many brands.


----------



## han (Nov 13, 2014)

Isn't Gore TEX a fabric? 

The brand of my jacket is Gore. It wasn't cheap though. Reduced to 110 quid from 170 (eek) at Brixton Cycles. But a worthy investment, definitely. My last cycling jacket was 15 years old, at 50 quid. So I reckon I'll be wearing this one for 30 years, until I'm 71.


----------



## Onket (Nov 13, 2014)

Does it look like a cycling jacket? My problem with a lot of stuff stocked by cycling shops is that they seems to have their own ideas about what looks good and they are quite obviously cycling clothes.


----------



## han (Nov 13, 2014)

It doesn't, really. It's black, so that helps. It's got a cottonny look to it. It doesn't look like a waterproof jacket really. 


I wear a hi viz waistcoat over the top when cycling then whip it off at the end of the journey. I'm quite liking the black ninja cycling outfit I have, and having a bike bedecked with lights means I am very visible.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 13, 2014)

pseudonarcissus said:


> got soaked this morning walking the dog, checked the weather forecast over breakfast predicting a fine day with showers at lunch time, and then got soaked again on the way to work.
> 
> It was *super *slippery....I'm scared of the blue paint too


Yeah, I've got rock hard slicks on my bike and it can get a bit twitchy .


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 13, 2014)

Those Gore Bike Wear stuff is okay - particularly in black.
Will buy when my 10 year old Altura jacket die.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 13, 2014)

There's what looks like a gale brewing up outside 

Might be a bit interesting on the way home later...


----------



## weepiper (Nov 13, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> gore is a fabric and exists in many brands.



No. Gore is a brand. Gore-tex is a fabric which may be licensed to other manufacturers


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 13, 2014)

weepiper said:


> No. Gore is a brand. Gore-tex is a fabric which may be licensed to other manufacturers



Gore Bike Wear.
Gore - Tex.
Now I know...

Anyway, both brands and materials are too expensive for me now...


----------



## a_chap (Nov 13, 2014)

It's a brave soul who argues with Weeps on anything bike-related.

Me, I'd never be so foolhardy.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 13, 2014)

a_chap said:


> It's a brave soul who argues with Weeps on anything



Ftfy


----------



## Onket (Nov 14, 2014)

After a fairly painful and delayed train journey home yesterday I went to unlock my bike to ride home and the back wheel had been pinched. Taxi home and again to the station again this morning because it's too far to walk and the rain was lashing down. Hopefully I can get a new wheel, tyre & inner tube before Monday.

How much do you think I'll be looking at?

At least it's payday. Urgh.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 14, 2014)

Couldn't face the rain today. On the bus.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 14, 2014)

Grey legs


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 14, 2014)

Bastards. Any CCTV?

My last wheel was about £20, though I think there are non-alloy ones that are cheaper. Tyres from about £7 or £20+ for a decent non-puncture one, £3-4 for the tube.  Plus you'll need a new set of cogs which start at around £12.  Ouch.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 14, 2014)

Today I am taking the tube.


----------



## Onket (Nov 14, 2014)

Dogsauce post: 13533554 said:
			
		

> Bastards. Any CCTV?
> 
> My last wheel was about £20, though I think there are non-alloy ones that are cheaper. Tyres from about £7 or £20+ for a decent non-puncture one, £3-4 for the tube.  Plus you'll need a new set of cogs which start at around £12.  Ouch.


I have reported it to BTP (bike was locked in the racks on the station platform) so if there is CCTV they'll be able to view it I spose.

Are those prices DIY from the internet because I'm going to have to get same-day service from the local bike shop unless I can borrow something from my brother in the meantime. His bikes are all too expensive though.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 14, 2014)

Onket said:


> After a fairly painful and delayed train journey home yesterday I went to unlock my bike to ride home and the back wheel had been pinched. Taxi home and again to the station again this morning because it's too far to walk and the rain was lashing down. Hopefully I can get a new wheel, tyre & inner tube before Monday.
> 
> How much do you think I'll be looking at?
> 
> At least it's payday. Urgh.


Bugger. What bike is it? It could be expensive I'm afraid.


----------



## Onket (Nov 14, 2014)

Globe Specialized Hybrid.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 14, 2014)

what a horrific bike ride today.
one of my pannier straps somehow got untied and was caught in the cassette. urrgh. had to take my rear off to untangle. fuckin' rain.

super shitty morning.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 14, 2014)

Wet feet, wet legs, wet hands.
Dry body, dry bum.
Every square cm of radiator covered in my wet things


----------



## weepiper (Nov 14, 2014)

Onket said:


> Globe Specialized Hybrid.


Ok, so a cassette wheel rather than a screw-on freewheel one. £35-45ish for a wheel, £10-25 for a tyre, £4-5 for a tube, £15-20ish for the sprockets. You might have to replace the chain too (£10ish) if it's worn because it might slip under pressure with the new sprockets.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 14, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Wet feet, wet legs, wet hands.
> Dry body, dry bum.
> Every square cm of radiator covered in my wet things



This. 

I didn't even have the full luxury of changing into dry stuff, as my pannier bag has a slit in it, so a bunch of stuff was pretty damp, and one t-shirt was sodden (luckily I'd packed two to stop my laptop getting rattled around!)


----------



## 8115 (Nov 14, 2014)

Something is not right with my bike.

Hopefully just the nearly gale force wind I was cycling against yesterday.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 14, 2014)

I remembered to pump my tyres up this morning, was like a new bike, even in the wet.  Didn't go as high pressure as I've normally got 'em, given the shitty weather though.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 14, 2014)

8115 said:


> Something is not right with my bike.
> 
> Hopefully just the nearly gale force wind I was cycling against yesterday.



I frequently get days like that.  I think most of the time it's the rider that's broken!

I know one of my bikes has a bit of a knackered freewheel, so that if you spin the wheel when it's on a stand it pulls the pedals round a little bit.  That one always seems harder to ride than it should do, being the lightest bike I have with drop bars etc. so I think it does add friction.


----------



## Onket (Nov 14, 2014)

iamwithnal said:


> This.
> 
> I didn't even have the full luxury of changing into dry stuff, as my pannier bag has a slit in it, so a bunch of stuff was pretty damp, and one t-shirt was sodden (luckily I'd packed two to stop my laptop getting rattled around!)


I put everything in carrier bags, and then into my bag. Just to make sure.


----------



## Onket (Nov 14, 2014)

weepiper said:


> Ok, so a cassette wheel rather than a screw-on freewheel one. £35-45ish for a wheel, £10-25 for a tyre, £4-5 for a tube, £15-20ish for the sprockets. You might have to replace the chain too (£10ish) if it's worn because it might slip under pressure with the new sprockets.


Fucks sake. And what's my manky old wheel worth as stolen property? Couple of quid?

I spose I'm lucky that is the first bike theft related incident I've ever had.


----------



## stavros (Nov 15, 2014)

I had a very good ride down and then back up a bit of the NCN near me on an old train track. Coming back is ever so slightly uphill, but I have a gear which is perfect for me being right on the limit on it. My thighs felt bad in a good way after.


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2014)

Borrowed one of my brother's bikes until mine is back on the road. It's a racer and I don't feel confident on it at all.


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 18, 2014)

A young (from my decrepit POV anyway) woman displayed Cancellara like cunning on my ride this afternoon. She drafted me for almost 4km then dropped me on a long climb. I was cranking 240W all the way up so she was putting up big numbers.

She was on an S-Works though so needless to say I had the last laugh.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 18, 2014)

Gloves.  Gloves are a thing I need in my life now.  Must've dropped my keys six or seven times when I got to the gym this morning as couldn't feel my fingers.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 18, 2014)

Lovely sunny day today


----------



## Onket (Nov 18, 2014)

Onket said:


> Borrowed one of my brother's bikes until mine is back on the road. It's a racer and I don't feel confident on it at all.


Everything Is different. Centre of gravity fucked, hands too close together on top of the handlebars and nowhere near brakes or gears. When hands are on the dropped bits I feel almost upside down. Pedals are for those wanky shoes that you clip on. I've only got trainers. Urgh. Almost impossible to do a shoulder check without veering, too.

Fast though, with much less effort. And the mudguards are spot on.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 18, 2014)

Can you not cycle on the hoods?.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 18, 2014)

I find drops a bit weird still (one bike has them, which I don't ride very often), and wonder that if I had been riding one of my other bikes when I had my crash earlier in the year whether I'd have been able to ride out the pothole that caused it, rather than the narrow front wheel spinning round and flipping me over the front.  My usual ride has very wide bars which gives a bit more leverage against being thrown off course.

The light bike with drops and narrow wheels is also slower, but that's down to the smaller ring on the front I reckon (think it's just a 52 or something like that).


----------



## Onket (Nov 18, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Can you not cycle on the hoods?.


You talking about the pedals?


----------



## a_chap (Nov 18, 2014)

Nearly home tonight (and completely dark) I saw a chap riding a bike with a toddler on one of the those high seat things and towing a trailor (maybe with other child in, it was too dark to see) and NO FUCKING LIGHTS 

I turned round, caught up with him and gave a him a piece of my mind. I managed not to swear because of the children but I was flabbergasted at his utter stupidity.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 18, 2014)

Onket said:


> You talking about the pedals?



No he means brake hoods.


----------



## Onket (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh right. Tried holding those but still not near brakes/gears and uncomfortable!

I just want my own bike back really. It's like a slipper. 

<edit2add> Although I'm quite tempted to change the ring on the front to match the one on the racer.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 18, 2014)

Onket said:


> It's like a slipper.



Anything like this?


----------



## Onket (Nov 18, 2014)

That's more like yours, tbf.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2014)

Does anyone know where a puncture would be if I only get a flat after a day's work or a night's sleep, but it's fine once you pump it up again?


----------



## weepiper (Nov 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Does anyone know where a puncture would be if I only get a flat after a day's work or a night's sleep, but it's fine once you pump it up again?


In the tube? 

probably a slow puncture because whatever's made the teeny tiny hole is still stuck in the tyre. It'll be a tiny shard of glass hiding inside a little cut or a bit of staple or something like that.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Does anyone know where a puncture would be if I only get a flat after a day's work or a night's sleep, but it's fine once you pump it up again?



In one of the inner tubes I reckon


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2014)

I thought it might be the valve or summat. I went over a pothole quite heavily on the way home yesterday so think it might be the pressure that caused it rather than an object. I have a brand new kevlar-reinforced gatorskin tyre. There is no hissing when I pump it up.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I thought it might be the valve or summat. I went over a pothole quite heavily on the way home yesterday so think it might be the pressure that caused it rather than an object. I have a brand new kevlar-reinforced gatorskin tyre. There is no hissing when I pump it up.


Unlikely, that kind of impact if it produces a puncture makes two slits about half a cm apart and all the air will whoosh straight out when you try to pump it up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2014)

weepiper said:


> Unlikely, that kind of impact if it produces a puncture makes two slits about half a cm apart and all the air will whoosh straight out when you try to pump it up.


What is a pinch puncture? A colleague said it might be that


----------



## weepiper (Nov 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> What is a pinch puncture? A colleague said it might be that


that's what I've just described - tube gets pinched between the tyre and rim at a pothole or kerb and makes two little cuts. Also known as a snakebite


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2014)

So it can't be that i guess. How annoying. I spent £35 on that tyre


----------



## weepiper (Nov 18, 2014)

I suppose it could be the valve, but have a bloody good check round the tyre anyway. No tyre is completely puncture proof - you just reduce the frequency by buying a better one


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2014)

Yeah I know, it's just that I only had it fitted a couple of weeks ago. Sod's law...


----------



## a_chap (Nov 18, 2014)

To check the valve smear some spit over the valve end to see if it bubbles, or put it under water. I've had a few faulty valves so I always check when it's a slow puncture.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 19, 2014)

Broke my arm in six places and fractured my eye socket, hand and shoulder blade falling off my bike in New York.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2014)

Haha #muntz

Had my final 8.5 mile commute today. 
My next work place is just less than 2 miles away, so I might as well walk it, or work out a roundabout way to get there. There is a big hill, Telegraph Hill, sort of on the way, so that might do. But I don't yet know if my new workplace has shower and drying facilities.
If it does, I'll try the hill. I will be moving in the New Year too, so will be looking for somehere 8-10 miles away from work. If not, a brisk walk will have to suffice.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 19, 2014)

I've discovered that If I ride in one day on the 25kg Pashley (yesterday with quite a bit of luggage too) then ride in on the quite a bit lighter tourer the following day (with a tiny rucksack) I feel like a cycling god.  I'm probably not, but it's a bit of a buzz.

Had another incident tonight of being overtaken on a tight bend, stopping me moving out as centrifugal force would like me too.  It's happened several times over the last couple of weeks, and is a total prick's manoeuvre.


----------



## Onket (Nov 20, 2014)

All the new parts have arrived.

Wheel, cassette & pin = £48
Tyre = £15
Rim tape = £2
Inner tubes = £5

It's going to look good. The wheel/spokes are black and the tyre has got reflective strips on the sides.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 20, 2014)

A bit too chilly for fingerless gloves on the way home tonigh thought the chap wearing fingerless gloves.


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 20, 2014)

Going for a bike fitting tomorrow. Has anyone else done one?

Apparently it'll take 2 hours. That a lot of time adjusting the saddle


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 20, 2014)

How much are you paying them?


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 20, 2014)

Ted Striker said:


> Going for a bike fitting tomorrow. Has anyone else done one?
> 
> Apparently it'll take 2 hours. That a lot of time adjusting the saddle



I had a Retül session when I bought my Ridley Noah in Belgium last year. They did motion capture and analysis rather than just a static fit then set up my new Noah accordingly. It's well worth it in my opinion. I feel the difference toward the end of longer rides where I no longer get off and walk like I've got a glass cock.


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> How much are you paying them?



Nowt - Well, it's included with my new frame that I'm having built.


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 20, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> I had a Retül session when I bought my Ridley Noah in Belgium last year. They did motion capture and analysis rather than just a static fit then set up my new Noah accordingly. It's well worth it in my opinion. I feel the difference toward the end of longer rides where I no longer get off and walk like I've got a glass cock.



Yeah, mine is Retul. I did have a sneak peak at it the other day and it does look like quite a contraption.

I let it slip my current bike fit method was the same when I tried on my first bike in Halfords when I was 4 or 5: Raise the saddle til your tip toes only just touch the floor. 

Actually I have had a play with my saddle so that my knee is over the pedal or something after seeing it on youtube. Everyone, to a man almost, is quite evangelical about it. I'm hoping it will unleash the power hidden in my slack posture and I can keep up with those bastards that can churn out 250+ (?) watts for 70 odd miles. And back.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 21, 2014)

Pee'd down on the way home. Almost like it was autumn or something.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 22, 2014)

Onket said:


> Everything Is different. Centre of gravity fucked, hands too close together on top of the handlebars and nowhere near brakes or gears. When hands are on the dropped bits I feel almost upside down. Pedals are for those wanky shoes that you clip on. I've only got trainers. Urgh. Almost impossible to do a shoulder check without veering, too.
> 
> Fast though, with much less effort. And the mudguards are spot on.


I never cycle on the drop bits, just the top bar.


----------



## Winot (Nov 22, 2014)

Spotted this coach driver crossing into ASL box after lights had gone red. This is the junction at Ludgate Hill where two cyclists have died. Have complained to head office but no reply yet.


----------



## Onket (Nov 22, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I never cycle on the drop bits, just the top bar.


Have you got brake handles there?


----------



## tommers (Nov 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> Have you got brake handles there?


Ride on the hoods. That's why the brake levers have those bits at the top.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> Have you got brake handles there?


No. I move onto the hoods if I think I might need to brake


----------



## Onket (Nov 23, 2014)

tommers said:


> Ride on the hoods. That's why the brake levers have those bits at the top.


What bits?


----------



## Onket (Nov 23, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> No. I move onto the hoods if I think I might need to brake


There aren't any brakes there.


----------



## tommers (Nov 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> What bits?


The curved bits at the top.  Rest your hands in those and then pull the brakes with your hands over the top.  Kind of like this. 







Means you don't have to be in the drops all the time.  Takes a little bit of getting used to but it's much more comfortable.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> There aren't any brakes there.


I know. I know it's a bit naughty. I do have my hands on the brakes the vast majority of the time, but I do sometimes just hold the top bar without my hands being on any brakes.


----------



## Onket (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't think I could ride like that tbh.

Put the new wheel on my bike and have given him his death machine back now anyway.


----------



## Onket (Nov 23, 2014)

I think I've fucked up and ordered a wheel with 7 'things that aren't cogs' on it, rather than 8. 

As soon as I got on the bike to try it, I changed gear and the chain went inbetween the spokes and the biggest 'thing that isn't a cog'. .


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> I think I've fucked up and ordered a wheel with 7 'things that aren't cogs' on it, rather than 8.
> 
> As soon as I got on the bike to try it, I changed gear and the chain went inbetween the spokes and the biggest 'thing that isn't a cog'. .



I didn't even know you could still buy 7 speed cassettes! Send it back and get the right one?


----------



## Onket (Nov 23, 2014)

It came with the wheel and it's on now.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> I don't think I could ride like that tbh.



As tommers says, you get used to it quite quickly. When I bought my bike I made a point of getting a 'cross bike with brake levers on the bar tops because, even though I spend a lot of time riding on the hoods, using the brakes from that position was always a challenge.  Nowadays I rarely use the extra brake levers.


----------



## Onket (Nov 23, 2014)

The Boy said:


> As tommers says, you get used to it quite quickly. When I bought my bike I made a point of getting a 'cross bike with brake levers on the bar tops because, even though I spend a lot of time riding on the hoods, using the brakes from that position was always a challenge.  Nowadays I rarely use the extra brake levers.


Fortunately it was only an emergency loan.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> Fortunately it was only an emergency loan.



Ah, of course.  Should really read the thread before piping up.


----------



## Onket (Nov 23, 2014)

It's fine. My commute is really flat, so the gearing on the racer was an improvement to the gearing I'm used to. Plus the proper mudguards were much better.

if I could put my handlebars onto a racer I think that'd be the perfect bike!


----------



## tommers (Nov 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> It's fine. My commute is really flat, so the gearing on the racer was an improvement to the gearing I'm used to. Plus the proper mudguards were much better.
> 
> if I could put my handlebars onto a racer I think that'd be the perfect bike!


I used to have a straight barred Road bike.  It was awesome.  Got nicked though.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> I think I've fucked up and ordered a wheel with 7 'things that aren't cogs' on it, rather than 8.
> 
> As soon as I got on the bike to try it, I changed gear and the chain went inbetween the spokes and the biggest 'thing that isn't a cog'. .



Oh shite. That's not going to work. You could get your LBS to set your rear mech so that it only uses 7 of the 8 clicks in your shifter (the spacing's the same) and doesn't unship the chain but really you need to send that back and get an 8 speed wheel and cassette. The word you want is 'sprocket' btw


----------



## Onket (Nov 23, 2014)

Urgh.


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 24, 2014)

I did my first ride on my new recumbent this morning. From my power calculations I'd say it's about 18-20% more efficient than a normal bike, however my power output was effectively capped at about 220W so it's fucking slow on climbs. Undecided.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> if I could put my handlebars onto a racer I think that'd be the perfect bike!



No reason why you couldn't!  Mine almost certainly had drops when it was new, the previous owner built it up from bits of several abandoned bikes. I find it easier than drops for dealing with bumpy urban roads, and it's still pretty nippy.


----------



## Onket (Nov 24, 2014)

And what about wider hybrid style wheels?!


----------



## The Boy (Nov 24, 2014)

You sure you don't want a 'cross bike?


----------



## Onket (Nov 24, 2014)

The Boy said:


> You sure you don't want a 'cross bike?


Whats one of them?


----------



## The Boy (Nov 24, 2014)

Something like this:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/avanti-circa-1-tiagra-2014/

Closer to a road bike geometry, extra brake levers on the bar tops and clearance for chunky tyres.

edit:  Though I might have misunderstood you, when you were talking about your issues with drop bars so I can probably be safely ignored.


----------



## Onket (Nov 24, 2014)

I think I'd like a racer but with wider road tyres for stability and normal handlebars.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 24, 2014)

28c tyres for winter - i feel so more confident with them.
Personally can't imagining not riding anything but drops.

Bike trouble this morning - front derailleur not aligned and gears are slipping. Took it into the bike shop, hopefully it's not too pricey for a fix.

Question for the mechanics here.

How the fuck do you stop punctures on these wheels? 






The rims are real high and I had 2 punctures last week and 1 today.
I checked for uneven edges, debris the usual etc.
It's a fuckin' pain...


----------



## weepiper (Nov 24, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> 28c tyres for winter - i feel so more confident with them.
> Personally can't imagining not riding anything but drops.
> 
> Bike trouble this morning - front derailleur not aligned and gears are slipping. Took it into the bike shop, hopefully it's not too pricey for a fix.
> ...


Keep them pumped up hard. Do you have a track pump? It's virtually impossible to get road tyres hard enough (100-120psi) with a hand pump.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> And what about wider hybrid style wheels?!



Mine has those too.  It's what used to be called a 'tourer' but similar things these days tend to be called hybrids.  Just get an old steel racing frame and add the bits you want.  If you want new, something like a Surly might fit the bill.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 24, 2014)

weepiper said:


> Keep them pumped up hard. Do you have a track pump? It's virtually impossible to get road tyres hard enough (100-120psi) with a hand pump.



Yep I use a track pump and inflate it to 110psi.
After the second puncture, I used a 23-25c innertube as I figured it was the rims that was doing the rubbing. 8 miles in, I had a damn puncture.
Very annoyed, I'm unsure if I'm doing it right - never had wheels like these before...


----------



## weepiper (Nov 24, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> Yep I use a track pump and inflate it to 110psi.
> After the second puncture, I used a 23-25c innertube as I figured it was the rims that was doing the rubbing. 8 miles in, I had a damn puncture.
> Very annoyed, I'm unsure if I'm doing it right - never had wheels like these before...


Where are the punctures located? On the outside (upper surface where it meets the tyre) or inside (underneath surface where it meets the rim tape) of the tube?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 24, 2014)

Proper chilly this morning. Glad of my jacket.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 24, 2014)

weepiper said:


> Where are the punctures located? On the outside (upper surface where it meets the tyre) or inside (underneath surface where it meets the rim tape) of the tube?



by the valve, on side.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 24, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> by the valve, on side.



Aha. When you inflate the tube, do you screw the lockring down first?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 24, 2014)

weepiper said:


> Aha. When you inflate the tube, do you screw the lockring down first?



nope I don't.
Are you suppose to?


----------



## weepiper (Nov 24, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> nope I don't.
> Are you suppose to?


No, you shouldn't (it stretches the tube away from the valve and causes tears). When you fit the tyre, before you pump it up give the valve a good hard shove into the tyre to make sure the tube is completely free inside it as the tube often gets caught between the tyre and the rim a little on fitting which can cause that kind of puncture too.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 24, 2014)

weepiper said:


> No, you shouldn't (it stretches the tube away from the valve and causes tears). When you fit the tyre, before you pump it up give the valve a good hard shove into the tyre to make sure the tube is completely free inside it as the tube often gets caught between the tyre and the rim a little on fitting which can cause that kind of puncture too.



okay thanks.
i'm a complete beginner with bikes and parts - still learning.
the other thing most frustrating is when the chain rubs against the derailleur - makes me fuckin' nuts...


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 24, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> nope I don't.
> Are you suppose to?



For the pro peleton look the lockring is replaced by a bit of tape and joins the dust cap in the bin.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 24, 2014)

Sat in the office an hour longer than I wanted because I have a bit of a gippy tummy. Finally found the willpower to ride the 8 miles home and felt better for it. Nice final sprint up three flights of stairs to the bog.

They were gritting the car park at work as I was leaving, not a good omen. If I still feel like I do in the morning I'm not going anywhere anyway.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 24, 2014)

It's cold this week and I have a puncture. I am also gloveless and skint so I'm gonna walk in this week and when I get paid on Friday, l'll get the puncture fixed and while I'm at the shop, get some new gloves (and a new lock). Luckily my new workplace has about 8 showers and I have my own cupboard to hang my wet clothes to dry. It's only two miles direct to work, so I need to work out a lengthier/more strenuous route to make the commute worthwhile. Anyone know any map apps that I can plan routes on? Can't do it on Google Maps.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 24, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It's cold this week and I have a puncture. I am also gloveless and skint so I'm gonna walk in this week and when I get paid on Friday, l'll get the puncture fixed and while I'm at the shop, get some new gloves (and a new lock). Luckily my new workplace has about 8 showers and I have my own cupboard to hang my wet clothes to dry. It's only two miles direct to work, so I need to work out a lengthier/more strenuous route to make the commute worthwhile. Anyone know any map apps that I can plan routes on? Can't do it on Google Maps.



www.Bikehike.co.uk ? 

Why can't you use google maps? If you have/setup a login you can draw any map you want, but can't you set waypoints on googlemaps when not signed in? I've never tried, just thought you would be able to.

You could also use www.cyclestreets.net as it definitely does waypoints and I'm sure you can click on the map to set them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 24, 2014)

I didn't think you could do routes on Google maps. Just the most direct one. I'll look into it.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 24, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I didn't think you could do routes on Google maps. Just the most direct one. I'll look into it.



Yeah, you can, you need a login and then it's called "My Maps" and you can draw any route you want.

edit: no, it's called "My Places" now, access it from the cog symbol in the bottom right of the map, but also you can set waypoints on the normal maps, by pressing the + symbol in the directions bit, but that looks like a lot of hassle compared to using the my maps bit, assuming it's not changed much


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I'm permanently logged in. Maybe you can only do it on a PC/laptop.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 24, 2014)

quite possibly, never tried it on anything else, what device are you using?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 24, 2014)

BigTom said:


> quite possibly, never tried it on anything else, what device are you using?


Android


----------



## BigTom (Nov 24, 2014)

You could try building a route in the cyclestreets.net app, I doubt it'd be much fun but it can do waypoints I'm sure and you can touch the map to set them I think, but I've only used it for point A to point B directions. I'll have a look on my phone and see if I can find My Maps/My Places on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 24, 2014)

BigTom said:


> Yeah, you can, you need a login and then it's called "My Maps" and you can draw any route you want.
> 
> edit: no, it's called "My Places" now, access it from the cog symbol in the bottom right of the map, but also you can set waypoints on the normal maps, by pressing the + symbol in the directions bit, but that looks like a lot of hassle compared to using the my maps bit, assuming it's not changed much


Yeah none of that on my phone.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 24, 2014)

nope can't see it on my phone either  Try the cyclestreets.net app, and maybe someone else will come up with a better suggestion, it's fiddly but quick, and I think any mapping tool would be fiddly on a small phone screen like mine.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 24, 2014)

oh, also the cyclestreets.net app does a GPS/satnav thing called Live Ride - if you use it, the only time I've used it, it was giving directions slightly too late, so I found that when it said "prepare to turn left" it really meant "turn left"


----------



## Crispy (Nov 24, 2014)

You don't have to be signed in to edit Directions in gmaps. Just ask for directions, then you can click and drag on the fat blue line to force it to go via the roads you want.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 25, 2014)

didn't ride in today as my bike had another puncture 

just ordered some winter tyres - marathon greenguards...


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 25, 2014)

Came incredibly close to getting splattered on the Old Kent road.  Was turning (right) up towards St James Rd and got distracted by some idiot cutting across into the filter lane in front of me and started to pull out, thinking the filter was on, into the path of a van, skidded the bike to a halt, came off over the bars in the middle of the junction.  Everytime I shut my eyes I see the van.  Any tips for getting it out of my head? Properly scared the crap out of myself.  Wanted to go off and either fight someone or have a cry, most likely both.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 25, 2014)

Blimey! Hope you're not too badly hurt?

I find it helps to picture stuff like that happening to someone else. Imagine you saw a GIF of it on the bandwidth thread and see yourself as a little blob of pixels doing something incredible. Makes it feel less real, and that you had less to do with it.

(disclaimer: I am not a psychologist. Any long-lasting issues you may gain from this advice are your problem )


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 25, 2014)

Nah, I'm ok, couple of minor bruises.  Damned lucky.  Must've been a dozen people checked I was ok, which was really nice, and unexpected.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 25, 2014)

Hope you're OK, stuff like this is terrifying and can linger for a while, but it goes eventually.  A few weeks back I nearly went in the back of someone that pulled up abruptly at a zebra crossing in the wet, my brakes couldn't save me and I had to swerve round and overshoot the crossing, and I was shaken for days (and still feel nervous at that point of my commute).  Just take it easy for a few days and maybe pick another route.  We all fuck up sometimes, easy when something else distracts you.  Hope you're not physically hurt.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 25, 2014)

This morning? You'll be in shock. Warm drinks, quiet room, treat yourself as if you've got the flu basically. Allow yourself to hide in your cave.


----------



## Onket (Nov 25, 2014)

iamwithnail said:


> Nah, I'm ok, couple of minor bruises.  Damned lucky.  Must've been a dozen people checked I was ok, which was really nice, and unexpected.


Glad to hear you're ok. It sounds shit, tbh.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 25, 2014)

Heads up: Garmin touring GPS are £115 on Amazon as part of their Black Friday deals right now, if you're quick.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyone know any map apps that I can plan routes on? Can't do it on Google Maps.



Draw with and save file. 
Ridewithgps / Strava / Garmin comet / Everytrail - easy to make route and free export.

Bikehub - will give you turn by turn with voice so can stick phone in pocket no need to have on bars. 

Should you want 99p do phone pouch clips to bars.

Just remembered Ridewithgps can made route and save but can't export unless payed member.  So no good


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2014)

Strava!NOOOOOOOOOOO!
I don't want to be consulting it while I'm riding it. I just want to plan my route


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Re look I edit post
PM


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 25, 2014)

Gmap-pedometer.com


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 27, 2014)

I just use Google maps and have it call out directions from my pocket. 

There is a sale of winter bike clothing in aldi today.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 27, 2014)

First puncture in absolutely ages last night.
Tore the tube while getting the tire off >_<
Had to walk a mile to the nearest bike shop for a new one.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 27, 2014)

Very misty at the top of the hill today (work end), like I'd gone up into the clouds.  Felt nice and cool after the slog up Selby Rd.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 27, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> I just use Google maps and have it call out directions from my pocket.


That's only good for the quickest route though


----------



## Crispy (Nov 27, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> That's only good for the quickest route though


And even that's no good. I just asked gmaps for my cycle home and it takes me on all sorts of detours.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 27, 2014)

I've taken screen shots of google or apple maps aerial photos of my route before and saved them on my ipod touch, then just scrolled through them sequentially.  Saved killing the phone battery.  For the difficult bits I had zoomed out and zoomed in pictures.  Doesn't really work as a 'real time' guide, but phone is there as a back up.  

Did this on my epic Christmas parental visit run last year (just before the gales hit, 20mph+ headwind all the way), and it only fucked up somewhere around Yate where I didn't have a far enough zoomed out shot and my phone was dead, ended up stuck on a waterlogged bridleway.  On other touring trips it's been pretty good.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 27, 2014)

Crispy said:


> And even that's no good. I just asked gmaps for my cycle home and it takes me on all sorts of detours.


If i want the actual quickest route on that, I just pick the car rather than the bike.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 27, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> If i want the actual quickest route on that, I just pick the car rather than the bike.


Ah but that's no good either, because it ignores cycle-only routes, several of which make my route much more direct.


----------



## stavros (Nov 29, 2014)

I just had a little 7.5m trundle this morning, as I get to learn the area I've just moved to.


----------



## han (Nov 30, 2014)

I find the Bikehub app to be great for route planning and realtime navigation. You have a choice of quickest, mixed, quietest. I always choose quietest as I like exploring side streets and using the NCN.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2014)

What's the NCN?


----------



## BigTom (Nov 30, 2014)

Sustran's National Cycle Network


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 30, 2014)

I felt a little anxious when I saw that while I was out at the shops yesterday Amazon had delivered my new Garmin to no.2, which comprises a number of bedsits generally let to people a bit dodgy or down on their luck. After popping round to knock on the door several times (and seeing lights and telly on with windows open, so someone was in)  I finally caught up with the guy who'd signed for it in the street outside in the evening, and it turns out coincidentally that he'd been burgled in the afternoon and my parcel was among the things taken. What are the chances?

Fortunately Amazon are sending me a replacement at no cost (which involved surprisingly little persuasion on my part).


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 3, 2014)

Coldest day since last winter, about 1 degrees here.  Forehead stinging on the initial 2-mile downhill, I'm going to have to double-Buff* it if it's like this again, one for the top, one for the bottom.  The fleece balaclava can wait until the dial goes a couple of notches south of zero.

(*or generic three-for-a-fiver TK Maxx equivalent)


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 3, 2014)

do any of you get teary eyes from the cold weather?
what's the fix? 



Dogsauce said:


> Coldest day since last winter, about 1 degrees here.  Forehead stinging on the initial 2-mile downhill, I'm going to have to double-Buff* it if it's like this again, one for the top, one for the bottom.  *The fleece balaclava can wait until the dial goes a couple of notches south of zero.*
> 
> (*or generic three-for-a-fiver TK Maxx equivalent)



i have never seen any other cyclists apart from me who wear a balaclava!
i have the gimpy ones with the mouth and eye holes. can't wait to start wearing that outdoors!!


----------



## The Boy (Dec 3, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> do any of you get teary eyes from the cold weather?
> what's the fix?



You tried glasses?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 3, 2014)

The Boy said:


> You tried glasses?



yeah but the ones i tried tend to fog up.
i have tried my extremely wide swimming goggles but they look a tad OTT.
feel foolish cycling with them.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 3, 2014)

Fair enough.  I'm out of ideas tbh.  Always used to suffer from it at the start of a ride but it passed quickly enough.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 3, 2014)

I get really bad teary (then later dry) eyes, so always wear glasses when riding.  They only steam up when I'm stationary.

At the moment, since leaving one Aldi set at another office and a lense falling out of the other pair I had I'm reduced to using safety specs from work, which aren't very comfortable, so am after something new.  What's good/good value?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 3, 2014)

these are decent but they look like swimming goggles - which they are. I have the ones on the far right.

Looking for something less obvious.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 3, 2014)

A bit parky this morning.

Wore a full wooly hat instead of the cycling cap, but my head started to melt wearing it on the way home at lunchtime 



Virtual Blue said:


> do any of you get teary eyes from the cold weather?
> what's the fix?



I ride with my eyes closed.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 3, 2014)

You ride with your eyes closed! It was you that hit me this morning, wasnt it.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 3, 2014)

That bump was a person was it? Oops.


----------



## stavros (Dec 6, 2014)

My front gear cable has gone again. I was already without the smallest chainset due to the adjustment screws being set, but now I'm just on the central set.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 6, 2014)

Just got back from a 200km ride. It was either in the Arctic or the Cotswalds. Not sure which.

Must. Buy. Thermal. Socks.


----------



## ringo (Dec 8, 2014)

Cyclist very badly injured in Farringdon near Mount Pleasant after a collision with a skip lorry. Air ambulance has just left


----------



## plurker (Dec 8, 2014)

Shit , that doesn't sound good  Picking up from Met Traffic on @MPSRTPC

_St John Street closed due to collision. Will be closed for a few hours. Traffic not flowing west on Clerkenwell Road from A1 Goswell St whilst we investigate this collision _

In less interesting commute news, I wore long tights today for the first time this year, and silk glove liners.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2014)

Anyone fancy a lift up a big hill?
http://www.boredpanda.com/bicycle-escalator-cyclocable-trondheim-norway/
Cheats!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2014)

ringo said:


> Cyclist very badly injured in Farringdon near Mount Pleasant after a collision with a skip lorry. Air ambulance has just left


----------



## plurker (Dec 8, 2014)

ringo said:


> Cyclist very badly injured in Farringdon near Mount Pleasant after a collision with a skip lorry. Air ambulance has just left



From the Standard:_ Witnesses had suggested the victim was a cyclist but police confirmed a pedestrian was injured._
Still nasty, mind you.


----------



## ringo (Dec 8, 2014)

plurker said:


> From the Standard:_ Witnesses had suggested the victim was a cyclist but police confirmed a pedestrian was injured._
> Still nasty, mind you.



Yep, hope they're OK


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 8, 2014)

There's been quite a few incidents around that area, not far from Ludgate where there's been a couple of deaths and the Clerkenwell Rd/A1 crossroads where there was another.  Roads could be a lot better and slow traffic a bit more, although that might be nothing to do with this case.  Hope they're OK.


----------



## golightly (Dec 9, 2014)

Just been given a rack and panniers for my bike.  It's nice not having the weight on my back, but it certainly changes how the bike handles, and I'm a little paranoid that I might misjudge the distance between vehicles and get stuck.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 10, 2014)

Totally failed to capitalise on the 17mph tail wind this morning for my commute, forgot that I'd left my cycling shoes in the office on Friday so had to ride it in my decorating trainers. Not even a solitary third best.  Bike also feels like shit at the moment (as does the rider a bit), suspect the moving bits need a good clean.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2014)

What is the law regarding motor vehicles and indicating? It it now just an option if you're in the 'correct' lane? Loads of motorista don't seem to think it necessary to indicate left if the lane is left turn only or even if it is left/straight. Some don't even think it necessary when turning right.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 10, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> What is the law regarding motor vehicles and indicating? It it now just an option if you're in the 'correct' lane? Loads of motorista don't seem to think it necessary to indicate left if the lane is left turn only or even if it is left/straight. Some don't even think it necessary when turning right.



When you're learning to drive, you get taught only to signal if someone is around to benefit from seeing your signal. Bit of a flaw imo.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2014)

Blagsta said:


> When you're learning to drive, you get taught only to signal if someone is around to benefit from seeing your signal. Bit of a flaw imo.


Really? I'd wrongly assumed that you're always supposed to indicate when you turn, whether anyone's about or not and even if you're in a lane that only allows you to go one way.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 10, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Really? I'd wrongly assumed that you're always supposed to indicate when you turn, whether anyone's about or not and even if you're in a lane that only allows you to go one way.



No. Can't remember what the Highway Code says though. Although road positioning is considered a signal also.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Dec 10, 2014)

Updated my 1986 Peugeot to 1987 spec with the addition of some NOS Shimano 105 (1050) 6sp mechs and shifters. Going from friction shifting to indexed is some difference, this stuff is so far ahead of 80's euro components its embarrassing - it feels bang up to date and the front mech is the best I've ever used on any gruppo, ever. Tick tick tick>shumm and its in and it aint going anywhere.


----------



## Onket (Dec 10, 2014)

Blagsta said:


> When you're learning to drive, you get taught only to signal if someone is around to benefit from seeing your signal. Bit of a flaw imo.


I was taught to always signal.

<edit2add> I only passed in 2011.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 10, 2014)

Highway Code says

You should always


give clear signals in plenty of time, having checked it is not misleading to signal at that time
use them to advise other road users before changing course or direction, stopping or moving off
cancel them after use
make sure your signals will not confuse others. If, for instance, you want to stop after a side road, do not signal until you are passing the road. If you signal earlier it may give the impression that you intend to turn into the road. Your brake lights will warn traffic behind you that you are slowing down
use an arm signal to emphasise or reinforce your signal if necessary. Remember that signalling does not give you priority.
Should means its advised but not a legal requirement iirc.

Driving instructors tend to (ime - from my viewing learning to drive vids on You Tube and from my own experiences of currently learning to drive) state that signalling is only necessary when someone will benefit.


----------



## Onket (Dec 10, 2014)

Must be different from instructor to instructor, then. Personally I'd say it was best practice to indicate every time, if only to try to make it a natural part of driving/manoeuvres.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 10, 2014)

Onket said:


> Must be different from instructor to instructor, then. Personally I'd say it was best practice to indicate every time, if only to try to make it a natural part of driving/manoeuvres.



Oh yeah, I agree a signal should be given at all times, its certainly something I try and do.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 10, 2014)

Onket said:


> I was taught to always signal.



When I was learning for my advanced driving test I was often asked by my instructor "who are you indicating for?".

Simply hitting the indicator stalk does not mean you've taken effective observation. If there's no other traffic or pedestrians then why indicate? i.e. sometimes *not* indicating is the appropriate thing to do


----------



## Onket (Dec 10, 2014)

I wasn't advocating indicating instead of observing, etc.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 10, 2014)

a_chap said:


> When I was learning for my advanced driving test I was often asked by my instructor "who are you indicating for?".
> 
> Simply hitting the indicator stalk does not mean you've taken effective observation. If there's no other traffic or pedestrians then why indicate? i.e. sometimes *not* indicating is the appropriate thing to do



My answer as a pedestrian and cyclist is that you're not infallible as a driver.  Sometimes you won't see someone who may benefit.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 10, 2014)

Onket said:


> I wasn't advocating indicating instead of observing, etc.



Pickmans, OU, Blagsta - not wishing to spoil a beautiful friendship but...

Indicating should be something you *think* about doing - it should not be "automatic". The same goes for the speed you drive at, your road position, your lights, etc


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 10, 2014)

a_chap said:


> Pickmans, OU, Blagsta - not wishing to spoil a beautiful friendship but...
> 
> Indicating should be something you *think* about doing - it should not be "automatic". The same goes for the speed you drive at, your road position, your lights, etc



Yes of course.  But you know and I know that this is not the reality of how many people drive.  People are not infallible.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 10, 2014)

Blagsta said:


> My answer as a pedestrian and cyclist is that you're not infallible as a driver.



As a pedestrian and a cyclist I think it is *essential* that pedestrians, cyclists and drivers realise that drivers are not infallible.

Assuming that a driver is infallible is bound to end in tears don't you think?


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 10, 2014)

a_chap said:


> As a pedestrian and a cyclist I think it is *essential* that pedestrians, cyclists and drivers realise that drivers are not infallible.
> 
> Assuming that a driver is infallible is bound to end in tears don't you think?



Which is exactly my point regarding why drivers should always signal.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 10, 2014)

Blagsta said:


> Which is exactly my point regarding why drivers should always signal.


I concur. Make signalling routine and you'll never forget to do it


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2014)

Also, I nearly got taken out by motorcyclists twice this week. One undertook me as I was pulling to the right of a lane to overtake a parked dustbin lorry. The other went over a thick white line into the green bike lane in front of me cos there was no room for him to overtake on the outside. Both out of order, right? They both should have hung back and waited, shouldn't they?


----------



## BigTom (Dec 11, 2014)

a_chap said:


> When I was learning for my advanced driving test I was often asked by my instructor "who are you indicating for?".
> 
> Simply hitting the indicator stalk does not mean you've taken effective observation. If there's no other traffic or pedestrians then why indicate? i.e. sometimes *not* indicating is the appropriate thing to do


What is the disadvantage of signaling when no one is around to see it?
Obvious on a bike, but in a car? I can't see one, so I think you signal all the time regardless.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Also, I nearly got taken out by motorcyclists twice this week. One undertook me as I was pulling to the right of a lane to overtake a parked dustbin lorry. The other went over a thick white line into the green bike lane in front of me cos there was no room for him to overtake on the outside. Both out of order, right? They both should have hung back and waited, shouldn't they?


Yes they should, undertaking is only legal for motor vehicles in close to stationary traffic, and assuming you mean a solid rather than broken/dashed white line, the other one shouldn't have been in the lane at all, if it's a broken line they should have waited for you


----------



## a_chap (Dec 11, 2014)

BigTom said:


> What is the disadvantage of signaling when no one is around to see it?



There's no disadvantage however it demonstrates lack of effective observation.


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 11, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I concur. Make signalling routine and you'll never forget to do it



Quite. Plus you're never 100% sure there's no one to see it...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2014)

a_chap said:


> There's no disadvantage however it demonstrates lack of effective observation.


It doesn't if it accompanies effective observation - mirror, signal, manoeuvre


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 11, 2014)

a_chap said:


> There's no disadvantage however it demonstrates lack of effective observation.



Seeing as 100% effective observation is impossible anyway, I'm not sure of your logic here.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 11, 2014)

I always signal and used to argue with the ex about this - pointing out it's important for pedestrians waiting to cross at side roads and so on, and that you wouldn't always see who was relying on your information.  My ex also used to always signal quite late, I'd always do as early as I can for the benefit of anyone waiting to pull out of a side road after the point you turn off, slowing down to prove I meant it (I've learnt not to assume that someone indicating is actually going to make a turn, some leave them on - my Mum got hit by someone doing this and it went on her insurance for pulling out).


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 11, 2014)

Forecast suggested sleet this morning, so an hour and fifteen on the bus. Blue sky, dry roads and a tasty tailwind, still hasn't rained now. Saw one guy out in it flying along joyfully. Twat forecasters.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 11, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> I always signal and used to argue with the ex about this - pointing out it's important for pedestrians waiting to cross at side roads and so on, and that you wouldn't always see who was relying on your information.  My ex also used to always signal quite late, I'd always do as early as I can for the benefit of anyone waiting to pull out of a side road after the point you turn off, slowing down to prove I meant it (I've learnt not to assume that someone indicating is actually going to make a turn, some leave them on - my Mum got hit by someone doing this and it went on her insurance for pulling out).



Signalling too early can be confusing though, it can be interpreted as someone pulling up to park or turning into a driveway.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 11, 2014)

a_chap said:


> There's no disadvantage however it demonstrates lack of effective observation.



There is a much bigger problem of people not indicating at all. 

Not doing something automatically on the basis that the person will up their observation skills sounds like some pseudo scientific driving instructor macho wank to me.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 11, 2014)

Feels like hardly anyone indicates in Birmingham anymore.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 11, 2014)

You're not a true Brummie driver if you indicate. Or if you go around mini roundabouts. Or if you show weakness by stopping and pulling in slightly for a moment to let another car pass when you can both go for it and squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze past eachother. Or, one of my favourites, when coming to a junction you actually slow down, driving up to the point at which you can turn off smoothly into the correct lane, when instead you can maintain speed and _swerve_ across the road into the wrong lane on your way into the correct lane. Another favourite Brummie trick is not slowing down when in a 20 zone by a school, even if you're driving a lorry. My fave fave though is when people are on their phone whilst performing these manoeuvres


----------



## a_chap (Dec 11, 2014)

Red Cat said:


> Not doing something automatically on the basis that the person will up their observation skills sounds like some pseudo scientific driving instructor macho wank to me.



One of the problems in trying to improve people's driving standards is that everyone believes they drive perfectly safely. And any advice they don't personally agree with is "pseudo scientific driving instructor macho wank" or similar.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 11, 2014)

a_chap said:


> One of the problems in trying to improve people's driving standards is that everyone believes they drive perfectly safely. And any advice they don't personally agree with is "pseudo scientific driving instructor macho wank" or similar.



Main problem I've found with learning to drive is that most of the advice and reasons for doing things is about taking other drivers into account but not pedestrians or cyclists.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 11, 2014)

a_chap said:


> One of the problems in trying to improve people's driving standards is that everyone believes they drive perfectly safely. And any advice they don't personally agree with is "pseudo scientific driving instructor macho wank" or similar.



I don't think I drive perfectly safely, I think I sometimes mess up, lose concentration, don't see a cyclist, rarely, but not never ever, get stuck on a crossing etc. I also spend a lot of time seeing people on phones, people driving into my lane and all sorts of other habitual dangerous driving. In comparison, because this is about context, not automatically indicating when you are generally a careful and observant driver seems not only rather insignificant, but proposes an idea of efficiency that I think is misplaced in the context of the emotionally charged experience of driving a car in the same space as other people.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 11, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Here it is in daylight. I remember riding this way once before, but being in traffic at the time. It's an unfamiliar route so I wasn't really prepared for the road to become pavement. Lucky it was late at night, so there were no cars or pedestrians to hit/be hit by.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=bishopsgate, london&ll=51.521701,-0.078385&spn=0.011242,0.021136&client=opera&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest&fb=1&cid=0,0,3241448008266322973&z=16&layer=c&cbll=51.521701,-0.078385&panoid=DMvI2L5cz_R5hCDI1cAPyg&cbp=12,197.21,,0,11.06


It's been fixed


----------



## Onket (Dec 11, 2014)

3 and a half years, Crispy?!


----------



## Crispy (Dec 11, 2014)

Onket said:


> 3 and a half years, Crispy?!


At some point in that time yes 
Only got a chance to check the other day.


----------



## Onket (Dec 11, 2014)

Crispy said:


> At some point in that time yes
> Only got a chance to check the other day.


Oh, right!


----------



## BigTom (Dec 11, 2014)

Blagsta said:


> Main problem I've found with learning to drive is that most of the advice and reasons for doing things is about taking other drivers into account but not pedestrians or cyclists.



imo they need to change the driving test so that there has to be question(s) about pedestrians/cyclists in the theory test and they have to be hazards in the hazard perception test. At the same time they should make it a compulsory part of driving lessons that people have received specific training on pedestrians/cyclists.
I've been told that both the RAC and AA are in the process of writing modules for their driving instructors on driving around cyclists, so hopefully that will start to filter out to smaller schools & independents as well, but I bet you still get lots of driving instructors saying things that they learnt doing cycling proficiency which have been changed for the national standards for cycling, one of my friends is an instructor and he'd never received any guidance or information about how cyclists should cycle according to the highway code/national standards for cycling, or how drivers should behave around cyclists beyond what's explicit in the main highway code, there's an industry problem but hopefully it's changing (slowly of course  )


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 11, 2014)

Tbf, there are questions about cyclists in the theory test and there are cyclists and pedestrians in the hazard perception test, at least in the mock ones I've been doing, I haven't done the real one yet.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 11, 2014)

In other news; it was bloody windy today. Made the bike commute a bit challenging.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 12, 2014)

Blagsta said:


> Tbf, there are questions about cyclists in the theory test and there are cyclists and pedestrians in the hazard perception test, at least in the mock ones I've been doing, I haven't done the real one yet.


There are, but not compulsory, so someone can get driving lessons and pass their test without anything coming up about cyclists and pedestrians


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 12, 2014)

It's Friday, it's bad driving day again.  This week's theme appears to be the Close Pass.  I'm not sure the driver who pulled out from the right and nearly swung into me (despite eye contact) was following the correct theme, plenty of others were.


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 12, 2014)

Did 80km, this afternoon. The last 40km were into a 25 knot headwind in 29 degrees. Utterly drained.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 12, 2014)

I despair, I really do.

http://lcc.org.uk/articles/no-prosecution-after-london-cyclist-is-run-down-from-behind


----------



## BigTom (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 13, 2014)

One of these appeared on our local classifieds today and I immediately snaffled it. It's pretty weird to ride and gives one the air of a circus act but I'm going to experiment with it for surfboard to the beach transport.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 13, 2014)

What's the intended purpose of the extended rear section? Is it simply to allow bigger panniers, sort of a halfway house to a cargo bike, or is it meant for surfboards or something specific?
The back section doesn't look too much bigger than normal, but that might just be cos I'm on my phone looking at the photo


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 13, 2014)

BigTom said:


> What's the intended purpose of the extended rear section? Is it simply to allow bigger panniers, sort of a halfway house to a cargo bike, or is it meant for surfboards or something specific?
> The back section doesn't look too much bigger than normal, but that might just be cos I'm on my phone looking at the photo



It's to allow bulkier and heavier loads than a normal bike; it's not specifically for surfboards.


----------



## Onket (Dec 14, 2014)

I saw one almost identical to that on Friday with two child seats on the back.


----------



## stavros (Dec 14, 2014)

Short but good this morning. I seemed to find the perfect gears for each section and tapped out an excellent rhythm. My thighs felt well worked.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 14, 2014)

Beautiful morning for a ride. On the hill tops it was about 5c but it was 0c on lower ground so there were a few interesting moments with the ice, including cycling up one hill that looked like a frozen waterfall. Everyone stayed upright, thankfully. 

Lost 10lbs in the last two weeks - made a huge difference.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 14, 2014)

Just had a very bizarre and unexplained accident resulting in the back wheel seizing up and me coming off my bike in busy traffic on the Camberwell end of Coldharbour Lane. Luckily the traffic was slowing as we approached some lights and I can't feel any injuries yet, but I'm flummoxed as to how it happened. Somehow the derailleur mechanism snapped off and got caught in the spokes, breaking one of them and makinf the bike skid to a halt.
Look:.I feel very lucky as I'd just come down Brixton Hill from Streatham and if I'd come off it there I would have certainly injured myself as I was going very fast. Could easily have been squished by a vehicle too.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 14, 2014)

Your gear hanger will have been a bit bent. Happens all the time. They're meant to bend easily as they're replaceable and it saves the frame being a write-off when the bike's fallen over to the right/been shoved by someone else putting their bike in beside it in a bike rack etc etc. But if you don't notice it in time the mech gets caught in the spokes when you're in an easier gear as has happened here. It's not going to be cheap to fix though I'm afraid  it'll usually be a new rear mech, new gear hanger, replace any badly cut spokes in the wheel, new chain if it's twisted and maybe cassette on the rear wheel too if the chain was worn. Sorry.


----------



## Onket (Dec 14, 2014)

Ouch!

Glad you're not hurt, Orang Utan.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 14, 2014)

weepiper said:


> Your gear hanger will have been a bit bent. Happens all the time. They're meant to bend easily as they're replaceable and it saves the frame being a write-off when the bike's fallen over to the right/been shoved by someone else putting their bike in beside it in a bike rack etc etc. But if you don't notice it in time the mech gets caught in the spokes when you're in an easier gear as has happened here. It's not going to be cheap to fix though I'm afraid  it'll usually be a new rear mech, new gear hanger, replace any badly cut spokes in the wheel, new chain if it's twisted and maybe cassette on the rear wheel too if the chain was worn. Sorry.


Cheers. I might just get a new bike. My new workplace does cycle to work.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 14, 2014)

Ouch.

And £


----------



## steeeve (Dec 15, 2014)

Looks like something that happened to me last year but I was going slowly up a hill so didn't come off. With me the derailleur hanger had bent causing it to spring up into the cassette. Needed a new hanger, derailleur and chain, costed £100 at Brixton Cycles. They had a spare hangar in their bits box for cheap


----------



## braindancer (Dec 15, 2014)

Ouch - got floored by a crushed beer can this morning.  I'd turned the bars to go round a corner and at that precise moment my front wheel went over a crushed beer can on the road, and my wheel went skating out to the side causing me to hit the deck.  I was lucky - there was a van behind me which had to slam on the brakes but was going slow for the corner.  It just glanced my bike but not me.  No damage to the bike and no serious damage to me either - I'm sure I'll be getting some nice bruising on my shoulder, elbow though as there both currently pretty sore.  Not a good start to the day


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 15, 2014)

after a few weeks of miscellaneous excuses I was on the bike today: lovely weather, no near misses, loved it.

now I feel bad for Orang Utan and braindancer


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2014)

I thought I'd got away with no injuries til I woke up this morning. I have a livid bruise near my hip and my leg hurts a lot. 
Bike shop quoted me £116 to fix it. Does that sound reasonable?
I am moving to Liverpool Street tomorrow, so this is a most inconvenient time to have no bike. I shall be walking from Liverpool Street to Peckham and back for the rest of the week.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 15, 2014)

That happened to me when I was just starting up the east face of the Col du Pentonville earlier in the year, with a train to catch at Kings Cross in 15 minutes.  I think the fairly ancient rear mech fell apart when I changed gear quite abruptly.  Took a few panicked minutes to wrench the chain out of the wheel and tangled mess of gears at the back of the bike (snapped it to pull it free), dashed up the hill to Angel pushing it alongside me, then freewheeled down to KX and just made it onto my train.

Second hand rear mech from the spares box at the bike workshop for a fiver, picked a few links off a chain in the bin there which was worn as much as mine (checked with the tool), couple of new spokes and I was back on the road.  Shit no-frills bikes ftw.

OT - if you need a bike for the week I have a spare in London if you want a loan, one I was trying to give away a while back, it's a crap 80s Raleigh mountain bike, surprisingly comfy/smooth for what it is and the sort of thing nobody would steal. It's in a shed at the girlfriend's place on City Rd near Angel, about 20 mins walk from Liverpool St, DM me if that would help, I'm not going to need it in the next few weeks.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 15, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Bike shop quoted me £116 to fix it. Does that sound reasonable?


Certainly doesn't sound impossible depending what kind of kit is on the bike  I mean you could probably do it for cheaper with some secondhand bits but you need someone who knows what they're doing to help.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2014)

I'll bite the bullet. So that's all of my 'bonus' spent then.
Cheers Dogsauce - very kind of you. I'll pm you in a bit


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 15, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I thought I'd got away with no injuries til I woke up this morning. I have a livid bruise near my hip and my leg hurts a lot.
> Bike shop quoted me £116 to fix it. Does that sound reasonable?
> I am moving to Liverpool Street tomorrow, so this is a most inconvenient time to have no bike. I shall be walking from Liverpool Street to Peckham and back for the rest of the week.


Ouch, sorry about your crash  moving to Liverpool St you say  I'm off Uni until Jan so you'd be welcome to use my bike - you'd just need to put your pedals on it or get some cranks bros cleats


----------



## plurker (Dec 16, 2014)

braindancer and Orang Utan sorry to hear of your offs; GWS

1) I VERY nearly had an off myself this morning, coming down from Streatham Hill there's a relatively sharp right-hander - I'd just whipped past a bike and van and was going a bit faster than usual; about 22mph, I threw myself info the bend, knee out as always, and felt the back wheel start to go from under me; and the bike started wobbling.  Thought ' oh shit, here comes some roadrash at the least' but somehow must have jolted myself to the left as it managed to right itself. My lucky day.

2) Going along The Cut; there are three riders who've come off the lights by Waterloo road quickest, we're following a skip-truck. I'm riding to the off-side so I can see round him, there's a guy in primary and another gutter-hugging. At this point by the Young Vic there's a bike turning right, which I can see but the others can't. The truck slows as he can't get pas the bike, but he's slightly moving to the left. I and the primary-rider slow behind the truck does.  The gutter-hugger goes up the inside of the truck, but there's no room to do that as the truck's now moving left, the road's narrow so he ends up having to try and jump on the pavement. His lucky day.


----------



## braindancer (Dec 16, 2014)

plurker said:


> braindancer and Orang Utan sorry to hear of your offs; GWS


 
Ta, my bruising is almost dissapointingly minimal - I was hoping to be able to justify a trip on the tube this morning so I could crack on with my book - but no.  Mind you it was a lovely bright morning for a ride....


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 16, 2014)

i was out at lunchtime riding over potholes with a gopro on my helmet & bars for some people making a pothole documentary for the BBC. Actually seemed quite hard to find any bad ones, unusually.  They interviewed me the other day about my accident in April too.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 16, 2014)

You want potholes?

There's a 50 metre stretch of road about 200m from here which the local council refuse to "adopt". Despite the fact that people have to use the road to get to and from a Local Authority school as the school's on a cul-de-sac. The coucil say the "frontages" (all eight of them) will have to pay for the road to be brought up to standard before they'll adopt it. The previous estimate was £250,000...

So it's a real pothole fest!

And every year the council turn up and make a token effort to fill in the worst potholes. A month later most of the tarmac has broken up and it's back to being virtually off-road again. Earlier this year the council resurfaced the road either side of the unadopted 50 metre length - it's  ridiculous.

</rant>


----------



## toblerone3 (Dec 16, 2014)

Just had my bike serviced. Wheels trued; new brake blocks and cables, new rear cogs (cassette) new front cogs; new chain and a good clean.  Paid £140 for it.  Old chain had stretch quite a lot.   Feels different riding it to work today.  Slightly tougher going up the hills had to use a slightly lower gear sometimes.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Dec 19, 2014)

London, totally dead this morning for bike commuters, saw maybe 10 on my way in. It was like the mid 90s again.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 19, 2014)

I love a nice tailwind.  Think a lot of people had today off, fairly light for traffic and mostly good luck with the lights.

First sub-29 minute commute for me, 28:10 (or 27:49 'moving time), 18.1mph average.  Chasing someone for most of the last five miles helped too.


----------



## braindancer (Dec 19, 2014)

The tailwind last night was awesome - warm too - I was cruising along thinking "woah I'm fucking good at cycling"


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 19, 2014)

I never paid as much attention to the weather forecast until I started riding to work regularly, sometimes I'll plan my week around a good wind, choosing the days when I'm in the office and not out on site.

I'll pay for it tonight on the way home.  18mph headwind and rain forecast (rain that wasn't forecast last night when I checked! )


----------



## plurker (Dec 19, 2014)

That's it. I've got a Radio 3 live broadcast thing to go to tonight, so not on the bike.

*Commuting through 2014  *
Distance: 2,784.4 mi
Time: 182h 32m
Elev Gain: 70,732 ft - that's like two times up Mt Everest 
Rides: 332
Fractured Wrists: 1

given I had 6 weeks not riding thru injury, I'm not seeing that as too shabby.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 19, 2014)

I still have a couple more rides to go, so won't do the sums until I'm done for the year.  I haven't separated my commutes out from shopping or general pissing about, but total so far is 3,040.3 km (1889.2 miles) and 22,263 metres of up.  I recently set the target of breaking 2000 before the end of the year but I've had a lot of site work over the last few weeks and have been driving places in a hire car rather than slogging up Selby Rd every day.  I think I can still make it if I do a nice leisure ride while I'm down at my folks for Christmas. 

At the start of the year I said I'd aim for 5000 miles, but I wasn't counting on having 5 meters of my small intestine lopped out in July, two weeks off for concussion following my crash in late April or having a girlfriend to go on holiday with rather than doing my usual billy no-mates solo touring in the summer.  I haven't actually done more than about 30 miles in a single ride this year,


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 22, 2014)

Windy today, and few cars about, great conditions for a bit of tearing about. Got myself geared up for a sprint on the dual carriageway just before the end of the commute, stripped off a layer, coasted up to the roundabout just before it starts, threw on full power and the fucking pedestrian crossing lights change 50m in front of me.  No fucker crossing it either. Fucksticks.  Nearly turned round for another go at it, but already running a bit late for work.

1,914.9 miles in the bag for the year, creeping towards that 2000 mile target.


----------



## Onket (Dec 23, 2014)

My last commute of 2014 is tomorrow. I'm not going to miss it for a couple of weeks. Fingers crossed for a dry winter.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 23, 2014)

Last one for me today, decentish tailwind and few cars again, plus I seemed to keep ahead of the rain that was promised for around 8am.  Had a nice bit of sprinting on the middle bit of the commute, needed to race through some lights as they started changing when I was about 50 m away, then kept going full pelt up to the next set, got a third overall on Str*va for my efforts. Up to 1935 (recorded) miles for the year now.  Moving time just under 30 minutes which is pretty good for winter.

I had a look into changing the freewheel block on the back last night, I always thought I had something like a 12-28t on there, and I wondered if I could get an 11 to boost my speed a bit, but it turns out I've got a 14t, and that screw-on blocks like the one I have don't seem to come in anything smaller than a 13t (hard to find much about them on the internet as they're old tech).  Think I might have to order myself a 13 just to get a little more speed, but that's the best I can do without custom building a wheel (27" wheels only seem to come with screw-on threaded hubs).  The 13t one is also a seven-speed set and my changer is for a 6, so I'll have to get a new one of those too.

Would I need a thinner chain for a seven-speed set?  I need a new one anyway as this one is getting a bit worn and is suffering from winter riding (which is part of what got me looking at getting a new block).  The front cog is a modern one and can take narrower chains.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh, and the quiet roads things only seems to apply in the morning, everyone who isn't at work is doing their Christmas shopping/visiting in the afternoons/evenings so roads are still packed going home, and lots of impatient reckless dickheads (doing what I call 'Friday driving') about too.


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 23, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Would I need a thinner chain for a seven-speed set?



Yes, 7 speed chains are significantly narrower (at least 0.5mm) than 6 speed ones. Why don't you put a bigger chainring on the front?


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 23, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> Yes, 7 speed chains are significantly narrower (at least 0.5mm) than 6 speed ones. Why don't you put a bigger chainring on the front?



I've already got a 56 on there!


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 23, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> I've already got a 56 on there!



Get a 66 off a Moulton!


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 23, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> Get a 66 off a Moulton!



...then stick a 700c wheel on the back with an 11t block, and watch my kneecaps pop off when I change down....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 23, 2014)

Had a trip over to camberwell and got a flat on some of the glass smashed up by the side of the road, why don't councils clean this stuff up?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Dec 23, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> Yes, 7 speed chains are significantly narrower (at least 0.5mm) than 6 speed ones. Why don't you put a bigger chainring on the front?



Nope.

You can't really buy a specific 6 speed chain anymore - I've used these for years on 6, 7 and 8 sp setups with no problem whatsoever.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CMTsxvX33MICFWjItAoda1AAHg&gclsrc=aw.ds

BTW I've also used 9 speed chain on 6 speed blocks with no ill effects whatsoever, they just wear out more quickly.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 23, 2014)

Think it'll be something like this for me: 

http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/sunrace-7-speed-freewheel-prod22242/#bottomsection.

The cycle coop place I go to has the six-speed Shimano screw-ones in stock all the time, but they deal with an lot of older bikes. None of them are 13t though. 

Other issue might be the compatibility of the rear mech, it's an oldish Shimano SIS, but pretty sure it'll be fine.

Tonight's commute was sapping, strong headwind & light drizzle all the way, a detour to Screwfix put on another couple of miles.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 23, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Think it'll be something like this for me:
> 
> http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/sunrace-7-speed-freewheel-prod22242/#bottomsection.
> 
> ...


Those are pretty horrid and unless you've got friction shifters they're best avoided. Sorry. I've fitted them to a number of bikes with indexed shifters and the shifting has been so awful we've eventually had to take the freewheel off and fit a Shimano one. If you've got friction shifters it won't be an issue though


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks Weepiper. I've got an indexed shifter but I'll have to replace it as it's a six-speed (I've not been able to find any six-speed freewheels that start with a 13t).  Other one I was considering was the pricier IRD one, which sounded like what I wanted but the reviews aren't all that positive.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 23, 2014)

Tbh Dogsauce you can get into all sorts of bother with spacing trying to put a 7 speed block on a bike that was designed for 6 - the rear hub spacing may not be wide enough to fit a 7 speed one on without the chain hitting the frame in the smallest cog. It's not impossible but it's full of pitfalls. I'd be inclined just to stick a new Shimano 6 speed block and chain on and get used to pedalling a bit faster


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 23, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Nope.
> 
> You can't really buy a specific 6 speed chain anymore - I've used these for years on 6, 7 and 8 sp setups with no problem whatsoever.
> 
> ...



I thought he was going from 6 speed (with an original 6 speed chain) to a 7 speed block.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Dec 23, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> I thought he was going from 6 speed (with an original 6 speed chain) to a 7 speed block.



Very unlikely there would be any practical problem with that, the great thing about old tech is the tolerances are barn door compared to 10 or 11 sp.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Dec 23, 2014)

weepiper said:


> Tbh Dogsauce you can get into all sorts of bother with spacing trying to put a 7 speed block on a bike that was designed for 6 - the rear hub spacing may not be wide enough to fit a 7 speed one on without the chain hitting the frame in the smallest cog. It's not impossible but it's full of pitfalls. I'd be inclined just to stick a new Shimano 6 speed block and chain on and get used to pedalling a bit faster



Yep, totally agree.

These are better freewheels than the ubiquitous shimano 14-28. Nickel plated sprockets, freewheel is much better shielded from crap and they have a nice cush drive that butts up against the edge of the thread. I use the 14-24 which is close enough to fit in modern short cage rear mechs with no drama. Works really well with first gen SIS 105 (1050).

A wise retrohead told me the 14-28 was plumped for as so many old bikes run 42t small rings and your modern punter wants lower gears. 70s and 80s gearing was insanely high by modern standards, my '79 Mercian came with a 'corn on the cob' 13-18 straight through freewheel and a 44t bottom ring(!). Lots of old guys with fucked knees.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm not really having serious problems with the 14-28 that's on there, it'll last a while longer yet, I just want something that'll give me a tiny bit more speed to chase the times of those guys running 53/11 set ups etc.

There's a little sprint bit on my commute where I've hit 1:27 about five times now, so close to catching the top guy who's done 1:26!  I need that extra 1%.


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 24, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> I'm not really having serious problems with the 14-28 that's on there, it'll last a while longer yet, I just want something that'll give me a tiny bit more speed to chase the times of those guys running 53/11 set ups etc.
> 
> There's a little sprint bit on my commute where I've hit 1:27 about five times now, so close to catching the top guy who's done 1:26!  I need that extra 1%.



Longer cranks?


----------



## weepiper (Dec 24, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> I'm not really having serious problems with the 14-28 that's on there, it'll last a while longer yet, I just want something that'll give me a tiny bit more speed to chase the times of those guys running 53/11 set ups etc.
> 
> There's a little sprint bit on my commute where I've hit 1:27 about five times now, so close to catching the top guy who's done 1:26!  I need that extra 1%.


The guys running 53/11 setups have the advantage of a bike that weighs significantly less, has wheels with half the rolling weight, has stiffer frame/cranks/whatever so not losing energy transfer through flex etc etc. I think that's where they have the advantage over you, not the gear setup


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Dec 24, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> Longer cranks?



Will increase leverage but slow cadence - the benefit in this scenario will only be felt in conjunction with a bigger ring.

Dogsauce  - maybe approach it from the Cavendish angle - reduce frontal profile and increase cadence to somewhere in the 140-150rpm region. Maybe consider wearing a skinsuit for your commute


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Dec 24, 2014)

Morning commute from Penge to Farringdon and I saw 5 other people on bikes - one of them was a courier. The joys or working xmas eve.


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 24, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Will increase leverage but slow cadence



As long as DS can turn the same rpm on the longer cranks he will get more power and win at Strava.

Or he could go on the 'Bjarne Riis Diet' and attack the other side of the power/weight ratio.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Dec 24, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> Or he could go on the 'Bjarne Riis Diet' and attack the other side of the power/weight ratio.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 24, 2014)

I reckon I could make up that extra second if I shaved off my beard


----------



## The Boy (Dec 25, 2014)

Pretty sure wind tunnel testing has shown no disadvantage in having a beard.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 26, 2014)

Managed a ride this morning before the weather closed in. Borrowed my dad's chunky hybrid and was aiming to do a route I used to do as a teenager, including a few punishing climbs up the side of this valley and the next one. Checked my phone to see my progress after 20-odd miles and it had shut down, something it does occasionally in the cold. Couldn't get it back on. I bailed out then (as the weather was also getting worse) and cut home. About 23 miles I reckon, Strava got 18 of them before my phone died, so the 'official' (i.e.recorded) annual total is now up to 1971 miles. Two of the big climbs done (Naish and Wraxall), chance I might go back out for another loop tomorrow to pick up Providence Lane & Rownham.  I reckon another 15 tomorrow will keep me on target for 2000, I've estimated I have about another 15 I'll pick up as routine before the end of the year anyway (station rides, trips into town etc.).  Then my feet are going up for a few days!


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 26, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Pretty sure wind tunnel testing has shown no disadvantage in having a beard.



Ah, but there's got to be a few grammes of weight in it. Mind, I'd probably make the same saving cleaning my bike at the moment, the winter filth is everywhere.


----------



## alsoknownas (Dec 26, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Pretty sure wind tunnel testing has shown no disadvantage in having a beard.


To be comprehensive you'd have to factor in the psychological advantage of having a beard, versus the drag and weight disadvantages, taking in peak beard, etc.  No wonder they say the river is flowing towards those who have the algorithms.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 26, 2014)

Bike experts: my nephew has a new bike for xmas. His house is too small for keeping it inside, so he has a cable lock for locking outside. Trouble is, it's not long enough to go round the frame and both wheels and the only thing to lock it to is a breeze block wall with some holes in it. I advised my sis to at least get a D-lock to use in conjunction with the cable lock, but are there brackets you can get to attach to walls to make it more secure? The wall in question is free standing and could easily be kicked over by a determined thief.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 26, 2014)

Bike shed not an option?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 26, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Bike shed not an option?


Too expensive.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 26, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Bike experts: my nephew has a new bike for xmas. His house is too small for keeping it inside, so he has a cable lock for locking outside. Trouble is, it's not long enough to go round the frame and both wheels and the only thing to lock it to is a breeze block wall with some holes in it. I advised my sis to at least get a D-lock to use in conjunction with the cable lock, but are there brackets you can get to attach to walls to make it more secure? The wall in question is free standing and could easily be kicked over by a determined thief.


http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/abus-wall-anchor


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 26, 2014)

weepiper said:


> http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/abus-wall-anchor


Brilliant!  Ta!


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 27, 2014)

Another 21 miles this morning, a bit flatter than yesterday. Cool and sunny to start with, but a lot of surface water about from yesterday. I did the last third mostly on narrow country lanes which had a lot of mud on them, a bit scary at times, with streams running down some sections or puddles at the base of dips, some of which were hiding pretty nasty potholes/surfacing that you'd only see late on while you were going full pelt. For some reason I saw tons of squirrels today, and a nice Jay just as I was getting near home. No dead badgers today (two yesterday).

Two minutes after I got in the hail came down pretty hard, which made me feel a teensy bit smug.

1993 miles in the bag now.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm on almost exactly the same. Target for 2015 is 80 miles owner.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 28, 2014)

Was lovely and dry and sunny today so thought I would go for a bike ride rather than visit the gym.  Not strictly a commute I know, but it was so fucking cold it felt like something bad was waiting for me at the other end none the less.

Started off fine cos, y'know, you just pedal faster, but going downhill was hard work.  And someone really, really needs to invent heated shoes.  Or I should have worn my neoprene overshoes.  Or I just need to harden the fuck up.

Otherwise it was a great ride.  Think I'm about 8kg lighter than the last time I was on my bike and the difference was really noticeable going uphill.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Dec 29, 2014)

3 other commuters this morning. Icy as fuck, right up to the elephant and castle. There was a bloke in Camberwell with football shorts and  a short sleeve jersey on...badass.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 1, 2015)

had to go to DIY shop again yesterday so went by bike.  A lot more mild, but a lot windier to make up for the lack of temperature based nuisance.

Was planning on taking advantage of the empty roads today,but typically the wind is a bit on the mental side so shan't be bothering.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 1, 2015)

First commute of the year tomorrow so have just given the Pashley a wash and brush up.

Oh, and if you need any motivation to get on your bike for your daily commute this year, spare a thought for Steve Abraham. He's attempting to break Tommy Godwin's 1939 record of the most miles ridden in a year, a trifling 75,000 miles. All he has to do is ride 205 miles each day. Every day!

More info here - http://oneYearTimeTrial.org.uk


----------



## BigTom (Jan 1, 2015)

Shoulda waited for a leap year, then he'd only have to do 204 miles each day


----------



## a_chap (Jan 1, 2015)

Makes no difference; the UMCA (Ultra-Marathon Cycling Association) rules say a year is 365 consecutive days.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 1, 2015)

ah, damn it, my plan to beat him in 2016 is foiled


----------



## a_chap (Jan 3, 2015)

Just got back from a less-than-succesful 200km ride. Pouring rain, fucking cold weather, hills, even colder fucking weather after the sun went down.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 4, 2015)

I had a huge crash at the start of a club ride this morning. One guy in the grupetto ran over a screwdriver that was in the road and went down then three of us piled into him at 40km/h. Total carnage. I've lost a lot of bark and have, fuck knows how, snapped the RHS chainstay on my Ridley! So that was an expensive ride - I think it cost me $800 per km.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 4, 2015)

Ouch. Hope the bark regrows quickly.

If it helps cheer you up my 200km ride Audax yesterday cost £1 to enter.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 4, 2015)

Subsequent analysis of GoPro video from another rider has revealed that my frame snapped when it hit someone else in the head!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 4, 2015)

Shitty luck, DownwardDog. Hope you heal up quickly. How did the other guys fare?


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 4, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Shitty luck, DownwardDog. Hope you heal up quickly. How did the other guys fare?



I got off lucky. Between them the other three involved have one broken collar bone, two broken wrists and a concussion - from headbutting my carbon fibre frame into bits. My arse looks like chopped liver.

Not exactly the perfect preparation for our club's racing program!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 4, 2015)

Why do services always end up costing a fortune? Went in for a cable replacement, left having spent £155. Ouch. Looks as good as new, mind.


----------



## stavros (Jan 4, 2015)

It was my first ride for two weeks and was very short. I basically did just a TT lap of my estate, so about 3.5 miles, simply because it was too foggy to venture onto anything busier. Plus I couldn't just go out later when the fog had partly cleared because there was copious amounts of football to watch.


----------



## plurker (Jan 4, 2015)

Chain is freshly oiled.
Frame and wheels are freshly cleaned and polished.
Tyres are pumped to 125psi.
Lights are charged.
New lightning flash reflector is affixed.

I am ready to ride, see you on the road tomorrow, Londoners!!


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 5, 2015)

What a fucking night. It was so painful to lay down I was seriously considering sleeping by hanging over a rope as described by Orwell in DAOIPAL. I finally got to sleep at about 3:30am and then woke up with distinct sensation of pervading stickiness at 4:30am. Some of my dressings had become dislodged and one of the dogs was enthusiastically licking my bloody elbow. The bed looks as if a snuff film was shot on it. Mrs not impressed.

I might get a Merckx EMX-525 to replace my shattered Ridley.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2015)

Your predicament is one of the reasons why I'll never ride in a club. Everyone's too close together!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 5, 2015)

You're thinking of chain gangs, OU. There are plenty of club runs that are far more casual and mostly about pootling along together having a natter. I ride with my club every Sunday and I've not seen one crash.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2015)

Not for me either way. I like the solitary aspect of riding.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Your predicament is one of the reasons why I'll never ride in a club. Everyone's too close together!



I think riding in groups is safer as you're far more visible and cars give you more room. I've been racing and riding in groups for 30 years and have had (I think) 3 bad _chutes_ whereas I've been put in mortal peril by cars while riding alone far more than 3 times.

I'm supposed to fly to Dubai tonight, I'm going to have to stand up for the whole flight.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 5, 2015)

55 mile loop into Essex yesterday for the first 'proper' ride of the year.  Perishingly cold and very misty - and I felt pretty unfit after the festive period.  Need to get back on it!

I was massively over-dressed on this much warmer morning though and arrived at work absolutely roasting.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Not for me either way. I like the solitary aspect of riding.



I like both. You'll never know until you try!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 6, 2015)

A couple of guys in the club I've occasionally been out with got taken out by a car on a roundabout whilst out for the first ride of the year on 1st Jan. One got a ride on the bonnet. Posted a picture of themselves on the FB page sat grinning in casualty both with broken wrists. Driver stopped and was OK about it. Winter bikes, so less of an expensive affair than downwarddog's incident, which they'll also get sorted out by the drivers insurance.  It takes a particular kind of carelessness not to see two bikes.

I've started the year with some horrible gastric bug (will help get the weight down, I've probably shat away several kilos), so no commutes yet, though I did clock up a few miles on a borrowed Batavus Dutch bike over the new year in Rotterdam. First experience of Dutch infrastructure, and yeah, it's pretty good. Hard to get used to people giving way to you. It amused me that the only dickish bit of driving I saw (just someone revving then screeching away at the lights) was a golf with UK plates.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 6, 2015)

plurker said:


> Chain is freshly oiled.
> Frame and wheels are freshly cleaned and polished.
> Tyres are pumped to 125psi.
> Lights are charged.
> ...



My ex-lodger has a Peugeot from the same era in a gold colour, think he's trying to sell it. Think he finally got pissed off with having to file down his own cotter pins every time the crank needed some attention. 

One thing I love when I'm down in London is seeing the huge range of vintage bikes in racks or riding past, lots of ageing 'pub bikes' alongside fixie conversions. It's much more boring up here.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 6, 2015)

In the absence of a more general cycling thread, does anyone have any targets for 2015?

I'm planning to cover at least 85 miles a week, shed two stone, get over to the Alps or Pyrenees at least once, start time trialling and move from the medium-paced group to the fast group in my club. The latter is unlikely, tbh, physiology is against me, but aim at the stars and you'll land on the moon, etc, etc. 

I also want to start cycling to work on Tuesdays and back on Thursdays. It's about 37 miles from where I live to my office in London, and it's a fairly decent route until you get to Oval.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 6, 2015)

Target for 2015: lose a couple of stones, qualify for and complete PBP on the Pashley.


----------



## plurker (Jan 6, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> In the absence of a more general cycling thread, does anyone have any targets for 2015?



As I posted in the '_Athletes, exercising folk; goals for 2015_' thread in community forums:

1) Cycling: two-fold: distance attained overall and speed. Aim to ride 3,000+ miles this year. I got to 2,700 last year by regular commuting, but wasn't able to ride for 6 weeks due to broken wrist. As such this isn't going to be hard to achieve; might up it to 3,500. 
I also want to rise up the leaderboards on Strava; there are about thirty segments where I'm in the top 100 fastest in London, quite often it's a matter of <10 seconds to get into the coveted top 10  I want to get into top 10 where possible.


----------



## tommers (Jan 6, 2015)

How do you race in London?


----------



## plurker (Jan 6, 2015)

I don't race against other riders. 
I just go as fast as I can and the GPS data is logged and compared against other riders.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 6, 2015)

plurker said:


> View attachment 65950



Looks good - I also ride a vintage Pug, but not as old as this one. Levers are a bit high, how do you brake in the drops? All the steel Peugeots are descended in geometry from the multiple TdF winning PX10 of the 60's - they all ride really well, even the ones made from gas pipe 'Carbolite' tubing.


----------



## tommers (Jan 6, 2015)

plurker said:


> I don't race against other riders.
> I just go as fast as I can and the GPS data is logged and compared against other riders.



That's racing. Going as fast as you can, compared to other riders.  

Surely it just depends on who gets the lights, gets stuck behind somebody, get a lorry in front of you etc etc?  London is stop, start, stop, start.


----------



## Onket (Jan 6, 2015)

Couriers know how to race in London!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 6, 2015)

Targets for 2015:


Put on the 6th edition of The London Classic - and get ChrisFilter to participate
Restore Pinarello Asolo currently in shed
Actually sell some of the surplus cycling shit I have accumulated at a Bike Jumble
Starting club runs again - kids permitting
A UK sportive, Castle Ride (Kent) most likely
Continue commuting by bike


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 6, 2015)

a_chap said:


> Target for 2015: lose a couple of stones, qualify for and complete PBP on the Pashley.



Now that's a proper ride. I'm planning on riding the Fred Whitton course, the Dragon ride course and probably the castles ride itself. Not sure I'll ever have PBP in me!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 6, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Targets for 2015:
> 
> 
> Put on the 6th edition of The London Classic - and get ChrisFilter to participate
> ...



Ha! Let me know a date and I'll block it out.


----------



## Onket (Jan 6, 2015)

Has tommers managed to turn up for a London Classic yet?!


----------



## Utopia (Jan 6, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> Subsequent analysis of GoPro video from another rider has revealed that my frame snapped when it hit someone else in the head!


 
Is it wrong of me to want to see that footage?

* Hope all involved are recovering and your all back on the road sharpish!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 6, 2015)

Onket said:


> Has tommers managed to turn up for a London Classic yet?!



tommers is a regular and has done most if not all of the Classics thus far (from memory)
ChrisFilter  - Sunday April the 12th 2015


----------



## tommers (Jan 6, 2015)

Onket said:


> Has tommers managed to turn up for a London Classic yet?!




Haha, fuck you Onket.  I've done 3 or something.  I didn't do the last one (and I struggled with the one before because I am a fat bastard these days )

More to the point... have you?


----------



## tommers (Jan 6, 2015)

Onket said:


> Couriers know how to race in London!



I used to be one and I thought it was dangerous then.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 6, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> tommers is a regular and has done most if not all of the Classics thus far (from memory)
> ChrisFilter  - Sunday April the 12th 2015



I'll be there. 40 miles or so, right? Pondering cycling there and back from home, making it a century.


----------



## tommers (Jan 6, 2015)

Fuck yeah.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Onket (Jan 6, 2015)

tommers said:


> Haha, fuck you Onket.  I've done 3 or something.  I didn't do the last one (and I struggled with the one before because I am a fat bastard these days )
> 
> More to the point... have you?


I did one before I moved out of London. You were supposed to meet me there but came up with some excuse.


----------



## Utopia (Jan 6, 2015)

Quick question as there seems to be quite a few knowledgable & helpful cyclists on here, i'm selling my mountain bike & my Cyclocross bike (sticking to the roads these days).....where's the best place to sell them?, apart from the obvious eBay & Gumtree of course, thanks!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 6, 2015)

Those two, tbh. Also the road.cc/bikerader/etc forums.


----------



## tommers (Jan 6, 2015)

Onket said:


> I did one before I moved out of London. You were supposed to meet me there but came up with some excuse.



Sorry.


----------



## plurker (Jan 6, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Looks good - I also ride a vintage Pug, but not as old as this one. Levers are a bit high, how do you brake in the drops? All the steel Peugeots are descended in geometry from the multiple TdF winning PX10 of the 60's - they all ride really well, even the ones made from gas pipe 'Carbolite' tubing.



Thanks, good to know. Limited knowledge of this bike tbh, bought it very cheaply off a colleague who - when she bought it - got given a big pile of paperwork, reciepts etc by the original owner, but lost it all   All I know is it's late 70s &, I believe, a PR10 frame.

Re levers- I ride with hands on the hoods of the brakes -  I don't ride in the drops, never seen the need...should I reconsider that? What's the advantage - I thought that was for going up[ hills. I'm probs going to have the entire brakes replaced again, to bring them more up-to-date; it';s all original sotck atm, but with some new pads, which don't seem to sit right and wear to one end. Suffice to say they need work.



tommers said:


> That's racing. Going as fast as you can, compared to other riders.
> Surely it just depends on who gets the lights, gets stuck behind somebody, get a lorry in front of you etc etc?  London is stop, start, stop, start.



You know what I mean! It does depend on who gets the lights/drafting etc - all part of the fun.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 6, 2015)

plurker said:


> Re levers- I ride with hands on the hoods of the brakes -  I don't ride in the drops, never seen the need...should I reconsider that? What's the advantage - I thought that was for going up[ hills.



Downhill, more like. It's for getting into a more aerodynamic position. Wind resistance has a major impact on speed, so, in theory, the lower you tuck, the less effort required.

I'm too fat to use them on the flat and you won't have much need for them in town.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm targeting 4000 miles this year, which I think is doable mostly with commuting miles. I'd have gone for 5000 (my initial target last year, scuppered by various health issues) but I have a six week holiday lined up (which might include a few miles on rented bikes).

Other goals/plans:

Upgrade the brakes/gears on my regular bike;
Get the Raleigh Record road bike up to a rideable condition;
Leeds-London in a day (depending if I can get my fitness up to it!);
Try and make it to the Pashley Picnic to lower the tone a bit on my shabby works bike (I have blue overalls to complete the look);
Get out on a few club rides (there's a bike shop about half a mile away that has started doing weekend socials as well as the regular club a few miles north);
Get the girlfriend riding a bit more!
Possibly look at getting a new bike, a reward if I can manage the Leeds-London run;
Maybe do the London-Brighton night ride again, and possibly the Dunwich Dynamo;
Keep battling for the Strava segments on my commute, taking the two KOMs on my old 'classic' commute route that I've never held (unfortunately the new bike shop half a mile away sits at the start of one of them, and there's been a considerable raising of standards on that segment - don't think I'm even top ten).


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 6, 2015)

plurker said:


> All I know is it's late 70s &, I believe, a PR10 frame.


Still on French bottom bracket and headsets then - they swapped over to the rosebeef ISO standard in the early 80s. You might also have French threaded pedals if you are on OE cranks...you can get replacements for all of this kit but its not readily available in the LBS.



plurker said:


> Re levers- I ride with hands on the hoods of the brakes -  I don't ride in the drops, never seen the need...should I reconsider that? What's the advantage - I thought that was for going up[ hills.



Its for the speed you crave...but tbh riding the drops on an old racer is like riding on the tops on a modern racer, the cockpits used to be setup higher.



plurker said:


> I'm probs going to have the entire brakes replaced again, to bring them more up-to-date; it';s all original sotck atm, but with some new pads, which don't seem to sit right and wear to one end. Suffice to say they need work.



I worried about losing the purity of the OE Weinman 500 side pulls but Shimano Tiagra long drop brakes fitted straight onto my frame so I went with them, you don't die as much I find. There is also the super tasty but expensive option of fitting dia compe 610 centre pulls which look period but are made from cast sections and work very well apparently.


----------



## plurker (Jan 6, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Downhill, more like. It's for getting into a more aerodynamic position. Wind resistance has a major impact on speed, so, in theory, the lower you tuck, the less effort required.


gotcha.
I keep my saddle high, so am already quite head-down riding on the hoods...



Sigmund Fraud said:


> Still on French bottom bracket and headsets then - they swapped over to the rosebeef ISO standard in the early 80s. You might also have French threaded pedals if you are on OE cranks...you can get replacements for all of this kit but its not readily available in the LBS.
> 
> Its for the speed you crave...but tbh riding the drops on an old racer is like riding on the tops on a modern racer, the cockpits used to be setup higher.
> 
> I worried about losing the purity of the OE Weinman 500 side pulls but Shimano Tiagra long drop brakes fitted straight onto my frame so I went with them, you don't die as much I find. There is also the super tasty but expensive option of fitting dia compe 610 centre pulls which look period but are made from cast sections and work very well apparently.



Everything's OE expect the forks, they got fucked when the brakes failed to stop me in time, and I was wholly reliant on faceplanting the car in front. You've lost me a little in the last paragraph, I'll admit, but I might print it out and take to LBS


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 6, 2015)

plurker said:


> You've lost me a little in the last paragraph, I'll admit, but I might print it out and take to LBS



You have deep drop centrepulls. To really improve braking you could fit shimano tiagra 57mm deep drop brakes with a little fettling or go for something like the diacompe 610. Depends how much reach you need, particularly from the rear brake bridge to the rims braking surface.

You will probably be able to dramatically improve your current brakes by fitting better pads and giving the brake bodies a clean. If you have access to an ultrasonic cleaner the difference can be profound. Then apply a little GT85 to the where the spring hits the brake body.

If you do decide to fit modern allen key fitting brakes you can do so with the sheldon brown method, namely enlarge the back of the fork crown hole with an 8m drillbit then put ithe *back* caliper on the front, using a longer allen nut and use the *front* caliper on the back and used use a nut to hold it in place.

But if it were me I would find it hard to resist these bad boys:


----------



## The Boy (Jan 6, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> In the absence of a more general cycling thread, does anyone have any targets for 2015?



I've started this year as I've started the last three:  with a promise to myself that I will go out and do an Audax or two.  i probably won't.


----------



## Onket (Jan 7, 2015)

Double post from train.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 7, 2015)

The Boy said:


> I've started this year as I've started the last three:  with a promise to myself that I will go out and do an Audax or two.  i probably won't.


I'm not sure I quite get audax. I mean, I understand the appeal of long distances, but I don't understand why you wouldn't just do a long distance of your own planning. It's my understanding that audaxes are pretty spread out so it's not for being part of a crowd. 

I suspect I'm missing something obvious.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 7, 2015)

Headset fucked - centre notching due to brinelling metallurgy fans. My bike is really Triggers broom, the original bits now are the frame, seatpost, stem and bars.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 7, 2015)

That sounds familiar - I sometimes describe my bike as '57 varieties'.  It came from a friend who pulls old bikes out of binyards and makes functioning ones out of the parts, so was mostly unoriginal to start with. Since taking it on about five years ago I've replaced the crank, both wheels, derailleur, back axle, bottom bracket, gear block, back brake mechanism and all the cables.  Bars (wide, not drops), saddle, seat post (seized) and gear changer that it came with are non-original.  I guess the frame and possibly the front brake are the only original pieces.  It ain't pretty, but that's partly the point, I don't really have to worry much about theft.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 7, 2015)

This is my ex-lodger's Peugeot that I mentioned upthread, he's been tidying it up to stick on ebay and sent me a picture. The chainguard is pretty stylish but he tended to ride without it.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 7, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> But if it were me I would find it hard to resist these bad boys:



I have those on my nu-oldy bike. My wheels are heavier than a tanks caterpillar tracks though it always manages to grab them well enough


----------



## plurker (Jan 7, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> View attachment 66033
> This is my ex-lodger's Peugeot that I mentioned upthread, he's been tidying it up to stick on ebay and sent me a picture. The chainguard is pretty stylish but he tended to ride without it.



Take those mudguards off (at least for the photos!) and it'd be a whole lot nicer


----------



## jusali (Jan 8, 2015)

Got hit by a car yesterday on my bike. Overtaking stationary traffic and suddenly this car decides to duck down a side road. I locked both wheels managed to broadside it without too much damage and then went on me way. The driver shouted at me from her passenger window profusely apologising I said I was Ok and got the fuck outta trumpton........
Shaky hand man indeed!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 8, 2015)

Damage to you, the bike or them? If it's only the latter then riding on is fair enough.  Take it easy though, small collisions and near misses are still terrifying and a reminder of the vulnerability we have when riding.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 8, 2015)

Hope you're ok Jusali....  take it easy.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2015)

Glad you're ok 

If you have a collision, you should get off the road for 10-15 minutes and let the adrenaline work through your system. You're not really fit to ride in that shaky state.


----------



## jusali (Jan 8, 2015)

No damage to me or bike can't really remember if I damaged the car.....you know it all goes hazy and slowmo


----------



## braindancer (Jan 8, 2015)

Fucking wet this morning though - 'orrible.  My new Ortlieb backpack did a fine job of keeping it's contents dry though - but it was a shame I hadn't put any undies in it.  Now I'm sitting in slightly soggy pants....  not good.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 8, 2015)

All I'm likely to manage this week is a short roll down the hill to the chemist's later today (easier than walking). I've started the working year with three days camped out in the bathroom with some revolting gastric virus. At least my weight should be down by a couple of kilos for when I'm back to riding properly.


----------



## plurker (Jan 8, 2015)

jusali glad you're sounding okay. Take care.

I looked at the rain this morning and decided to grab the hybrid for the discbrakes, first time I've ridden that bike since last summer when I got the Pug.
I'd forgotten that stopping quickly in the wet is pretty useful; and it cemented my decision to get the brakes on the pug replaced next week. Better safe than sorry innit.


----------



## jusali (Jan 8, 2015)

Yeah, my hybrid has drum brakes


----------



## plurker (Jan 8, 2015)

jusali said:


> Yeah, my hybrid has drum brakes



sorry if my post was insensitive


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 8, 2015)

The brakes on my bike are shit in the wet. On really wet days I'll take the Pashley which has nice drum brakes and the added bonus of mudguards and a big tray on the front that also keeps a lot of the rain off my knees. The downside is the 25kg weight and slightly buckled back wheel.

If I do get a 'new' bike this year I think I'll investigate getting disc brakes.  Can they be retrofitted to old steel frames without too much difficulty? Is it to do with the clearance in the forks?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 8, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> If I do get a 'new' bike this year I think I'll investigate getting disc brakes.  Can they be retrofitted to old steel frames without too much difficulty? Is it to do with the clearance in the forks?



On a 1" fork you'd need either a custom build  or a builder to braze on the mount. You may have all manner of clearance issues at the rear. MIght be easier to either buy a disk specific frame (kaffenback/surly disktrucker etc).


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2015)

AFAIK, you need forks with the correct lugs to mount the brakes on


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 8, 2015)

if its 1 1/8" forks its a piece of piss - buy some on-one pompetamine forks and jobs a good un.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 8, 2015)

My socks are almost dry.


----------



## jusali (Jan 8, 2015)

plurker said:


> sorry if my post was insensitive



Not at all


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 8, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> If I do get a 'new' bike this year I think I'll investigate getting disc brakes.  Can they be retrofitted to old steel frames without too much difficulty? Is it to do with the clearance in the forks?



It is possible, with  a new fork for the front and the Therapy convertor for the rear:

http://2btherapy.com/bikes/brake-therapy-conversion-kit

It doesn't really have the look of anything I'd want my life to depend on...

I've done it for a mate by brazing an ISO disk mount on to a steel frame, but you need this jig:

http://www.cycle-frames.com/bicycle-frame-tubing/NOVA-ISO-REAR-DISK-BRAKE-JIG.html

Buying a new disk specific frame is the easiest route.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 8, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> On a 1" fork you'd need either a custom build  or a builder to braze on the mount. You may have all manner of clearance issues at the rear. MIght be easier to either buy a disk specific frame (kaffenback/surly disktrucker etc).



Nashbar make a 1" fork with disk mounts. Don't know if it's any good or not...


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 9, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> Nashbar make a 1" fork with disk mounts. Don't know if it's any good or not...



Some good stuff on their site...GT BMX frameset for £35

Pretty sure Dogsauce is looking for a threaded 1" steerer option, I think you're referring to these:

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_175019_-1___204683


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 9, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Some good stuff on their site...GT BMX frameset for £35
> 
> Pretty sure Dogsauce is looking for a threaded 1" steerer option, I think you're referring to these:
> 
> http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_175019_-1___204683



I don't think I'd be up for cutting threads on the Al steerer of the Nashbar. Although Dogsauce's dentist probably thinks it's a great idea.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 9, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> I'm not sure I quite get audax. I mean, I understand the appeal of long distances, but I don't understand why you wouldn't just do a long distance of your own planning. It's my understanding that audaxes are pretty spread out so it's not for being part of a crowd.
> 
> I suspect I'm missing something obvious.



Lots of riders stay in groups during Audax rides, it's entirely your choice whether to ride on your own or not.

The routes tend to be pretty well thought out with stops at appropriate distances. e.g. last weekend's 200km ride had controls (i.e. cafe stops) at 48km, 104km and 150km. They usually avoid busy roads.

And they're cheap; the entry fee for last weekend's ride was £1. Route sheet and GPS tracks available as a download.

Ok, £1 is exceptionally cheap but the National 400 is only £35 and that has sleeping facilities at the start and finish and all the food/drink's included in the price!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't think I'll ever get all this group ride stuff and all this technical jargon esp spending extra money on stuff and having targets and all this competitive bumf. I just like riding my bike. Anything on top of that with all the technical shit just seems to get in the way of the fun of it all.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 9, 2015)

OU, the whole point of Audax riding is that it's non competitive*

It's friendly and a challenge and friendly.

*other definitions of "non competitive" exist


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 10, 2015)

a_chap said:


> OU, the whole point of Audax riding is that it's non competitive*



The competitive aspect of Audax is longer term business - collecting those awards like PSN trophies...







I'd love to get my GT Super Randonneur award but, sadly, I don't think my old man's 'glass back' could take it. 200km, 300km, 400km and 600km rides in 9 days!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 10, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't think I'll ever get all this group ride stuff and all this technical jargon esp spending extra money on stuff and having targets and all this competitive bumf. I just like riding my bike. Anything on top of that with all the technical shit just seems to get in the way of the fun of it all.


You're not alone in that view, but personally I love all of it. Cycling is my social life. I don't go out anymore because of my young family so Sunday morning club runs are when I get to hang out with my mates. 

The gadgets and ride data side of things are more for measuring my progress. At 15st I'm never going to be able to compete with anyone but myself so it's not about racing anyone, but it is about seeing my times and general fitness improve. This is as important to as the social side. 

As mentioned before, I have targets this year and the gubbins helps me measure my progress. The Garmin also helps in that I can plan long country rides and use the mapping. 

In terms of an end goal, one of them is going out to the Alps or the Pyrenees and being able to enjoy cycling up mountains. You need a certain level of fitness for it to be remotely enjoyable, but once you're there it's mind-blowing. 

I fucking love it.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 10, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> The competitive aspect of Audax is longer term business - collecting those awards like PSN trophies...
> 
> I'd love to get my GT Super Randonneur award but, sadly, I don't think my old man's 'glass back' could take it. 200km, 300km, 400km and 600km rides in 9 days!



Or you can do a "normal" Super Randonneur award by riding them in any one year...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 10, 2015)

a_chap said:


> Lots of riders stay in groups during Audax rides, it's entirely your choice whether to ride on your own or not.
> 
> The routes tend to be pretty well thought out with stops at appropriate distances. e.g. last weekend's 200km ride had controls (i.e. cafe stops) at 48km, 104km and 150km. They usually avoid busy roads.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that makes sense. And I expect nothing on earth compares to a cup of tea and a slice of cake after 300km!


----------



## The Boy (Jan 10, 2015)

Wind, rain, snow and hail.  And I was wearing shorts 'cos I'm hard as nails stupid as fuck.  Almost had to stop due to the snow getting in my eyes and contemplated just trying to flag a taxi at one point.  And my legs went a funny colour of purple in the shower when I got home.  

At least I got my flatbreads and massive jar of jalapenos though


----------



## stavros (Jan 10, 2015)

A really heavy headwind somehow makes the ride all the more gratifying, as I experienced this morning.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 10, 2015)

Got off my sickbed last night for a short 2.5 mile roll down to the station, wind was listed on the forecast as something like 26mph in Leeds, but quite gusty so probably faster blasts here and there. Fortunately it was more or less going the exact direction I was, so I just had to operate the brakes for most of the way. Took the Pashley as I think I needed a low centre of gravity, not feeling too sharp mentally. Only time the wind nearly threw me over was waiting at a crossing by the bridge under the ring road, which must have been funnelling the wind.  One thing I noticed that helped was to observe where the leaves were blowing about in the road, sometimes they'd forewarn you of a sideways blast between buildings so you could position yourself appropriately or lean into it when required.  Made it in one piece, and also fine for the trip at the other end from Kings Cross to the girlfriend's place (fortunately with the wind behind me again). Surprised at how many other cyclists I saw in Leeds, mainly going against the wind.

It also turns out that my winter dysentery has seen my weight drop from 73kg to 67kg in five days. Once I'm no longer feeling fucked I might try and turn that to my advantage on some of the commute climbs. I don't recommend it as a weight-loss method, it's fucking horrible.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 11, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> my winter dysentery has seen my weight drop from 73kg to 67kg in five days.



!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 11, 2015)

Just booked a pitch at Camping La Piscine at the foot of Alpe D'Huez for the tour. 3 days of Alpine cycling and one of watching the peleton fly by with a few beers. Can't wait!


----------



## weepiper (Jan 11, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> It also turns out that my winter dysentery has seen my weight drop from 73kg to 67kg in five days. Once I'm no longer feeling fucked I might try and turn that to my advantage on some of the commute climbs. I don't recommend it as a weight-loss method, it's fucking horrible.



Jeezo. Have you seen a doctor about it? because that's pretty severe!


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 11, 2015)

That's not that bad. Used to lose 8kgs top to bottom in the meph honeymoon 

(Weeps is indeed correct tho, make sure you get loads of dioralyte down you)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2015)

I lost a bit more than a stone in one week when I was sixteen. I was skinny enough as it was. Was positively skeletal. Not nice.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 11, 2015)

a_chap said:


> First commute of the year tomorrow so have just given the Pashley a wash and brush up.
> 
> Oh, and if you need any motivation to get on your bike for your daily commute this year, spare a thought for Steve Abraham. He's attempting to break Tommy Godwin's 1939 record of the most miles ridden in a year, a trifling 75,000 miles. All he has to do is ride 205 miles each day. Every day!
> 
> More info here - http://oneYearTimeTrial.org.uk



Update: Steve's already completed 2,000 miles so far this year...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 11, 2015)

Worry not, I'm nearly out of it, things seem to be just about back to normal, I just feel fucked!  The electrolyte tablets I have for cycling actually helped earlier in the week, the cramp on Monday was agonising and I couldn't even stand up then. Stuffing my gob and regaining weight fairly quickly. I'll probably ride the short London commute in the morning, reckon I'm ready for it.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 12, 2015)

a_chap said:


> Update: Steve's already completed 2,000 miles so far this year...


Yeah, I've been following him on Strava. Chapeau, lunatics of cycling!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 12, 2015)

I had some minor validation of the effort I'm putting in to training yesterday. I was on a club run that got spread out a bit and I catch and then drop a club mate on a lengthy climb*. 

He's skinny as a rake and has been putting the miles in for months. I'm not sure who was more surprised - him or me. 


*For those who know the area, this is the road from Hartfield up to the top of Ashdown Forest - Jib Jab's Hill/Chuck Hatch Rd.


----------



## Onket (Jan 12, 2015)

Windy as fuck.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 12, 2015)

Too windy for me 

Part of my commute is along a 70mph dual carriageway - I don't fancy geting blown sideways into the traffic today thanks.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 12, 2015)

Went out for a 120km spin yesterday - the first (long 'un) for a while and since a barrage of injuries (and xmas!). It was hard, despite being fairly flat (I average a solid 20km/h  ). Can someone confirm my LeMond based assumption that I'll get quicker and, indeed, cycling is just an exercise in throwing time at it? I.e. it's hard not to improve if you do (long) rides with some consistent frequency?


----------



## Utopia (Jan 12, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Just booked a pitch at Camping La Piscine at the foot of Alpe D'Huez for the tour. 3 days of Alpine cycling and one of watching the peleton fly by with a few beers. Can't wait!


 
I'd love to do something like that.  Is it much hassle transporting the bike?, have you a bike box/bag?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 12, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> *For those who know the area, this is the road from Hartfield up to the top of Ashdown Forest - Jib Jab's Hill/Chuck Hatch Rd.



Know the climb - not massive gradients but steady and bloody long...good training location for cols. Ashdown Forest is generally a bloody great place to ride.

Should you be dropping club mates? Its a club run....its tempting to drop a skinny one but half of me might have seen him struggling and tried to pace him back.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 12, 2015)

Na, it's all done on a 'see you at the top' basis. The slower rides are VERY informal.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 12, 2015)

In fact, the whole club is really informal. The shepherding of new riders is pretty poor so I usually do the 'broomwagoning'.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 12, 2015)

I've been on club runs where the big lads got together and dropped the midget climbers on the flat, just to make a point. There is also the options of turning off your route if some big time charlie shoots off ahead...but that when said rider goes ahead of whos leading the ride. Thats generally a massive no no.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 12, 2015)

The biggest pain is when one of the fast crew join a medium-paced ride then beast everyone. A 16mph ride turning to 17mph and breaking everyone. I hate that.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 12, 2015)

That happens rarely, mind. On the whole I like our club runs. No-one's dropped but it spreads out a bit, only to regroup at key points. I suppose that's where everyone having the route on their Garmins helps (sacrilege!)

You should come down one of these days. Or meet us at the bottom of Chalkpit Lane!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 12, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Chalkpit Lane!



What a climb that is. More of a Nazi salute than a road.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 12, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> I suppose that's where everyone having the route on their Garmins helps (sacrilege!)



Oh how the times change. Prefer the human guided version myself.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 12, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Oh how the times change. Prefer the human guided version myself.


I thought that'd rankle! 

I know the lanes and villages round here pretty well now, so I'm less reliant on the GPS on solo rides.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 12, 2015)

Wet, but I knew it would be. I can handle wet coming home but would hate it going in.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2015)

I haven't been on my bike since before Christmas. Going a bit crazy if I'm honest.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 12, 2015)

First ride since The Cold got me before christmas.
Pissing rain and a headwind


----------



## a_chap (Jan 12, 2015)

Worried about killer zombies? Me too.

That's why I want a Zombie-destroying bike.


----------



## steeeve (Jan 13, 2015)

Much more pleasant cycling though London without the buses!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 13, 2015)

Someone shouted either 'cute bottom' or 'big bottom' at me. I'm going to assume they like a larger bottomed-woman and take it as compliment  



steeeve said:


> Much more pleasant cycling though London without the buses!


That's what was different!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 13, 2015)

There were enough scab buses and some very iffy driving - even more so than usual (agency drivers?), didn't notice any enhancement myself.

2nd day now I have encountered the fastest brompton rider I have ever seen, he rinsed everybody through Kennington, he is on a multicolored bike and skinny as a rake. Also saw a double stupid hipster on a brakeless fixie with no bar ends in his drops - perfect for extracting a neat 1" tube of flesh from his body if those bars flip into him in a crash.

Riding the Ridley crosser atm - compared to my 80s Peugeot it feels like a TT rig.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 13, 2015)

Back on the commute today, with assistance from the train for half the journey.  The hills do feel a little bit easier perhaps due to my more slender/emaciated frame, though I was on the 25kg bike with luggage (my clothes for the week) in the front, so it shouldn't have felt that much easier.  Rumours of snow coming...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh, and there was a nice red kite soaring fairly low above the dual carriageway just before work.  Stuff like that will always make me smile in the morning.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 13, 2015)

First ride into work on my new bike today (Specialised Source Disc), was very nice, 700c wheels much nicer to commute on than my old 26" hybrid. As usual nothing of note happened on my commute.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 13, 2015)

This evening's commute home was Not Fun.



On the plus side I did score a perfectly usable free set of DT Swiss 420SL rims, a front Specialized Stout disc hub and a random unknown black rear disc hub to build into an essentially free new set of wheels (I'll have to pay trade price for a set of spokes and that's it) which I've been needing to get around to for a while.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 13, 2015)

I need new wheels. I've worn out the rear rim. No idea how I'll square it with Mrs Filter. I've got my eye on Campag Zondas.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 14, 2015)

steeeve said:


> Much more pleasant cycling though London without the buses!





Biddlybee said:


> Someone shouted either 'cute bottom' or 'big bottom' at me. I'm going to assume they like a larger bottomed-woman and take it as compliment
> 
> 
> That's what was different!


_That's _what was different about yesterday! Bloody lovely, it was. 

I'd put my money on cute bottom, Biddly 

Nearly got swept across Old St roundabout by a tasty sidewind this evening. Then I'm pretty sure I experienced a head, tail and side wind all at the same time. I was more or less stationary, peddling like fuck going 'aaaaaaarrrrrgggghhhhh'  Must have looked a right loony to anyone who didn't know what was going on at the time. 

Will overshoes stop the wind from whistling through my ventilated bike shoes and freezing my toes off?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2015)

My bike is still in the shop. I left it with them a month ago and they still haven't called to say it's ready. 
Just as well as I haven't had the money to pay them 
Better call them on Monday as I get paid on Tuesday.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 15, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Will overshoes stop the wind from whistling through my ventilated bike shoes and freezing my toes off?


I was going to ask about magic socks yesterday, my toes were freezing


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 15, 2015)

I've chickened out today, partly as I still feel like shit from last week, but mostly because the forecast is for a 29mph headwind and heavy rain at hometime.  There's times when even I throw the towel in.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 15, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> _
> 
> Will overshoes stop the wind from whistling through my ventilated bike shoes and freezing my toes off?_


_


They do help ime._


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah, I won't cycle without two pairs of socks and at least thin neoprene overshoes at this time of year.

Edit: although that's on 30 mile+ jaunts in the countryside, I did used to wear them on my commute.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 15, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, I won't cycle without two pairs of socks and at least thin neoprene overshoes at this time of year.
> 
> Edit: although that's on 30 mile+ jaunts in the countryside, I did used to wear them on my commute.


I wear hiking socks, either on their own or layered up. They really make a difference. Biddlybee I'm sure I've seen "windproof" socks somewhere. They might help, but I'm not convinced there's a way to completely avoid cold toes. 

Right, overshoes. A new piece of kit to research, yay


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 15, 2015)

You can get wind and waterproof socks and they do help. Gore or Sealskins both do them I think.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 15, 2015)

I'd get the overshoes from Decathlon tbh. Their stuff is almost without fail as good as stuff twice as expensive elsewhere.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 15, 2015)

Do they just go over shoes?


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 15, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> Do they just go over shoes?


Specifically cycling shoes for clipless pedals, but I've seen people wearing them over trainers. I've never looked into it, so that's my assumption anyway 

I love a trip to Decathlon. I get a bit twitchy though - need blinkers so I don't buy everything


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeh, I've seen them, but they never look big enough to go over trainers  I don't do clipless. I'll just get some thicker socks 

Shout if there are some decent ones in decathlon.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 15, 2015)

My cycling shoes are trainer-style ones (Mavic), the Aldi overshoes I have go over them no problem.  Only problem is that the bottom of them is getting very worn after only a few months, they're not designed for walking in, yet everyone has to dismount at some point!  For eight quid they do just fine.

One of the online cycling shops had quite a good deal on sealskin socks in their January sale, probably worth a look to see if that's still on.  Somewhere also had Gore overshoes half-price which'll be massively better quality than what I have.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 15, 2015)

It's Chain Reaction doing some good deals on Sealskinz:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/clearance/socks


----------



## Supine (Jan 15, 2015)

I caused a road traffic accident! 

Is cycling through a cross roads with traffic lights and i was going straight through on the green so had right of way. 

A car coming towards me was turning right. It tried to push out and make me stop, the driver definately saw me. Basically a cunts move. Anyway, i had right of way so i kept on cycling. It realised i wasn't a push over so the driver hit the breaks and the car behind it crashed into its back. I swerved around and have the driver a few choice words then continued. 

I suppose i should have stopped and offered myself as witness to the second driver but i didn't think about that until after i was long gone. 

Nobody was hurt and the two drivers were pulling over to exchange details. 

Fucking aggressive bully driver trying to force me to stop


----------



## steeeve (Jan 15, 2015)

Supine said:


> I caused a road traffic accident!
> 
> Is cycling through a cross roads with traffic lights and i was going straight through on the green so had right of way.
> 
> ...



The second driver was probably at fault in the eyes of the law (and insurance companies) you should always leave enough space to stop should the car in front need to stop in an emergency. The main cause of nearly all motorway pile ups!


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jan 15, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> You can get wind and waterproof socks and they do help. Gore or Sealskins both do them I think.


 Aldi have also sold them at least once before, I have a set of them and Sealskins and can't tell the difference.


----------



## Onket (Jan 15, 2015)

Left my lights on the bike today by mistake. The front one was quite expensive so called the station to ask if they'll take them off for me. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 15, 2015)

Hope you get away with it Onket.  I once left my phone in the holder on the handlebars, chained up to the gate at the entrance to a car boot sale.  Fortunately it was quite a middle-class boot sale and it was still there when I noticed I didn't have it an hour later, but a stupid thing to do all the same.

There does seem to be less of a culture of 'stripping' bikes up here in the north, I hear London is pretty awful for it.

The battery for my front light had a meltdown on Monday night, but it's a cheapo Chinese one and they're not known for quality. I'm hoping the ebay seller will send me a replacement.  Luckily I had a spare mini-light, but had to ride a bit cautiously with it as it's nowhere near as bright.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 15, 2015)

Supine said:


> I caused a road traffic accident!
> 
> Is cycling through a cross roads with traffic lights and i was going straight through on the green so had right of way.
> 
> ...



You didn't cause this collision. Legal fault will be with the driver behind who should leave enough distance to stop, actual fault lies between the two drivers. You had right of way so the first driver should never have tried to move out. Probably you should have stopped to leave details as a witness but you didn't cause it, you're not at fault.


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jan 15, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> Yeh, I've seen them, but they never look big enough to go over trainers  I don't do clipless. I'll just get some thicker socks
> 
> Shout if there are some decent ones in decathlon.


 They go over almost anything if you get the right size


----------



## bunkum (Jan 15, 2015)

i'll admit i'm pretty lax when it comes to following the traffic rules on my bicycle (though not anti-socially so, IMO) and yeah, sometimes I deserve a telling off, but why is it ALWAYS middle-aged white men who take it upon themselves to do so?

i've taken to sticking my tongue out at them. officious gits.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 15, 2015)

A middle aged white man recently expressed his displeasure at my red light cycling antics by throwing a donut at me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2015)

Bike shop finally called. £280! Yikes!


----------



## bunkum (Jan 15, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> A middle aged white man recently expressed his displeasure at my red light cycling antics by throwing a donut at me.


 
see for that, i'd probably say thanks


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 15, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> Went out for a 120km spin yesterday - the first (long 'un) for a while and since a barrage of injuries (and xmas!). It was hard, despite being fairly flat (I average a solid 20km/h  ). Can someone confirm my LeMond based assumption that I'll get quicker and, indeed, cycling is just an exercise in throwing time at it? I.e. it's hard not to improve if you do (long) rides with some consistent frequency?



You need a HRM, and ideally a power meter, to know for sure. If you're not regularly going 'into the red' (ie literally can't speak and feel you might die) then you're not going to get any fitter/faster no matter how far you ride.


----------



## girasol (Jan 15, 2015)

I have done no commuting since getting back to work from holidays (i.e. on Monday) - and I think I only cycled to work a couple of times in December.  This is my lamest Winter, cycling wise, since I started cycling.  I just can't face the cold, dark mornings this year for some reason.  Being allowed to work from home whenever I want to isn't helping.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2015)

I can't wait to get back on. The four mile walk is a bit tedious! And public transport is stressful and expensive.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 15, 2015)

3 months in and my Whyte Dorset has another brake issue!
the front wheel brake isn't locking and in case of emergency, i skid all over the shop.

TRP brakes are excellent when they work - but this is getting beyond a joke...


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 15, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> You need a HRM, and ideally a power meter, to know for sure. If you're not regularly going 'into the red' (ie literally can't speak and feel you might die) then you're not going to get any fitter/faster no matter how far you ride.



Before you spend £2k on a power meter and HRM  - which itself you may not be able to understand the output from (no offence) - perhaps just either join your local chain gang or grab a cheap MTB and ride a CX race..then see if driving yourself that hard makes any difference. Some people don't respond to very intense efforts with much improvement. Its also an option to ride longer distances at say 60% of max HR and increase distance slowly - and build a base of stamina - again checking how much you gain out of it.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah, it's total bollocks to suggest that only going into the red improves your fitness. There's a whole load more to fitness than threshold pushing and maximising anaerobic capacity.


----------



## Onket (Jan 15, 2015)

Got my lights.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 15, 2015)

I came off today  no, not because of the wind (although my bike was twitching on hackney rd, and going past gaps between tall buildings) but an embarrassing blank moment unclipping in an unbalanced pannier situation  I did the slow mo, static, horizontal collapse. I haven't done that since I first tried clip less pedals


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 15, 2015)

On my last Sunday Club run someone with a £4k bike, head to toe in Rapha logos, forgot to unclip and fell. Happens to everyone!


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 15, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> On my last Sunday Club run someone with a £4k bike, head to toe in Rapha logos, forgot to unclip and fell. Happens to everyone!


Right in front of a concerned/amused black cab driver? My friend asked me afterwards 'did you style it out?'. Uh no, there's no styling the unclip-fail.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> I came off today  no, not because of the wind (although my bike was twitching on hackney rd, and going past gaps between tall buildings) but an embarrassing blank moment unclipping in an unbalanced pannier situation  I did the slow mo, static, horizontal collapse. I haven't done that since I first tried clip less pedals


I did that once in front of a massive queue waiting for the post office to open in Brixton


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 15, 2015)

Hope you're not too bruised Rebelda. At least you didn't get your shoe caught on a pedal cage and do it


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 15, 2015)

I once unclipped my feet and did one of those postman's dismounts where you bring your leg over the back as you're slowing to a halt to ride up sidesaddle. As I did it my left foot clipped itself back in. Fuck only knows how I got out of that one without planting my face in the Tarmac, but it wasn't particularly elegant.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 15, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> ... someone with a £4k bike, head to toe in Rapha logos, forgot to unclip and fell.



If he hadn't fallen somebody with taste should have knocked him over on general principles.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 15, 2015)

Ha, indeed.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 16, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, it's total bollocks to suggest that only going into the red improves your fitness. There's a whole load more to fitness than threshold pushing and maximising anaerobic capacity.



I've never known anyone who got signficantly faster (say 10-20%) without it.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 16, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> If he hadn't fallen somebody with taste should have knocked him over on general principles.





My first non-unclip was on day 2 of the SPD's outside a brim-ful pub in West London. I changed the route home shortly after that event  (The second was on a London to Brighton - will never do it again, the jams on the hills was my armageddon)

It's actually scarred me for life (mentally). On climbs I pull over and stop way before I'm superfucked as the anxiety of sending the message from brain to shoes in time for me to unclip (and having the 98% chance they'll unclip fine) send me in a whole world of panic and I think I'd rather 'do this' (unclip) now in a controlled manor rather than when there's NOW NOW NOW NOW SHIT...I'M LISTING....I'M GOING DOWN


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 16, 2015)

My unclip nightmare was becauswe the neoprene overshoe got jammed in between cleat and pedal - stood on pedals balancing till the last second in front of a row of mums waiting to pick up their kids...went to unclip...slam.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> If he hadn't fallen somebody with taste should have knocked him over on general principles.


Heh, I did resist the urge to say 'good' because I thought it was mean 

Thanks Biddlybee, just a skinned knee and bruised pride/elbow. My first unclip fall was practicing in the park when I first put the pedals on. I had stopped then realised I hadn't decided which foot to unclip. I went over in front of a pitch full of primary school kids and their teachers. One said to me 'oh I can't ride a bike either' 

Ted Striker I was away with the fairies yesterday. Tired, hungry and generally not with it. I probably shouldn't have been cycling now I think about it. I can imagine being fearful of unclipping when losing it halfway up a climb.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks for the prat fall stories everyone


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 16, 2015)

Off my sickbed for a regular inward commute today, slow but steady.  First of the year and it's halfway through January, which is a bit shit (though I did do bike/train on Tuesday with a full homebound commute).  Lots of red lights which gave me a convenient excuse for a shit time.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 16, 2015)

I once had my shoes freeze to the pedals (SPD) in a Leipzig winter. I was so distracted by trying to extricate them that I neglected to brake and went through the back window of a VW Passat estate.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 16, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Heh, I did resist the urge to say 'good' because I thought it was mean
> 
> Thanks Biddlybee, just a skinned knee and bruised pride/elbow. My first unclip fall was practicing in the park when I first put the pedals on. I had stopped then realised I hadn't decided which foot to unclip. I went over in front of a pitch full of primary school kids and their teachers. *One said to me 'oh I can't ride a bike either*'
> 
> Ted Striker I was away with the fairies yesterday. Tired, hungry and generally not with it. I probably shouldn't have been cycling now I think about it. I can imagine being fearful of unclipping when losing it halfway up a climb.


----------



## Utopia (Jan 16, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> If he hadn't fallen somebody with taste should have knocked him over on general principles.


 
I've got 2 Rapha jerseys and I'll have you know they're pretty stylish, comfy & work perfectly......and its a British company too!


----------



## Utopia (Jan 16, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Thanks for the prat fall stories everyone


 
I'd stick my neck out & say it happens to ALL cyclists at least once!, its a right of passage!


----------



## bunkum (Jan 16, 2015)

Utopia said:


> stylish, comfy


 
/does not compute


----------



## turing test (Jan 16, 2015)

It's been so hot and humid here.  I am used to it-but shit...
The rain has been pretty frequent too.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 16, 2015)

bunkum said:


> /does not compute


Username makes this post


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 16, 2015)

Utopia said:


> I've got 2 Rapha jerseys and I'll have you know they're pretty stylish, comfy & work perfectly......and its a British company too!


Brilliant - it's been a while since the last Rapha bunfight!


----------



## Utopia (Jan 16, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Brilliant - it's been a while since the last Rapha bunfight!


 
Ah bugger.....its not gonna kick off I hope!  Would it help if I said i'd covered the Sky logo with permanent marker?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 16, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> I've never known anyone who got signficantly faster (say 10-20%) without it.



I'm not questioning it's efficacy, but it's only one part of a much bigger part. No point having a massive engine if you can't stay out for more than 20 miles.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 16, 2015)

Utopia said:


> I've got 2 Rapha jerseys and I'll have you know they're pretty stylish, comfy & work perfectly.....



..and you don't like to talk about it.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 16, 2015)

Utopia said:


> Ah bugger.....its not gonna kick off I hope!  Would it help if I said i'd covered the Sky logo with permanent marker?



The issue is largely around an objection to elitism and exclusivity in cycling. Personally I hate Castelli far more than Rapha. Nasty, garish clobber. Rapha stuff, on the whole, is lovely.

If I was going to spend silly money on cycling clobber it'd be on Vulpine or Le Col, I think. As it is I'm riddled with DhB and Decathlon stuff. Although I mostly cycle in my club kit.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 16, 2015)

Utopia said:


> I've got 2 Rapha jerseys and I'll have you know they're pretty stylish, comfy & work perfectly......and its a British company too!



I have a shitload* of them.

*though I believe '_embarassment_' is the correct collective noun. 

It does seem to evoke a real comedy sense of "_everyone that wears one is a twat...apart from me in my [Pro Team Jersey] which I wear because it's just a damn great item of clothing that works_"

I'd also suggest my collection of £4k bikes is similarly a touch #notrealurbans too, though we all have our vices...


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2015)

I just wear my normal clothes. I had some proper windproof cycling gloves for a while but I left them on the train eventually. 

I don't think I've ever seen any cycling clothes that look anywhere near good. They always look like cycling clothes and that really isn't a good look.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 16, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Brilliant - it's been a while since the last Rapha bunfight!



Cycling has always had loads of these hadith regarding gear, etc. Rapha will be perfectly acceptable when they are no longer associated with "Team UK Postal". See also Pinarello - cool as fuck when they supplied Telekom/CSC and Jan Ullrich had a mullet, now beyond the pale.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 16, 2015)

If you had a Brooks saddle 15 years ago you were an old cunt. Now you are a hip cunt.


----------



## Utopia (Jan 16, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> The issue is largely around an objection to elitism and exclusivity in cycling. Personally I hate Castelli far more than Rapha. Nasty, garish clobber. Rapha stuff, on the whole, is lovely.
> 
> If I was going to spend silly money on cycling clobber it'd be on Vulpine or Le Col, I think. As it is I'm riddled with DhB and Decathlon stuff. Although I mostly cycle in my club kit.


 

Rapha kit is lovely, agreed, and it lasts so theres no false economy in cheaper, lesser quality gear.

Well there's certainly no elitism in my small group of fellow cyclists, we just ride for the enjoyment/freedom/exercise although outside the cafe at Box Hill on a Sunday i've certainly experienced plenty of bike/kit snobbery.....but then who gives a fuck what they think?


----------



## weepiper (Jan 16, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> If you had a Brooks saddle 15 years ago you were an old cunt. Now you are a hip cunt.


see also:


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jan 16, 2015)

Onket said:


> I just wear my normal clothes. I had some proper windproof cycling gloves for a while but I left them on the train eventually.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen any cycling clothes that look anywhere near good. They always look like cycling clothes and that really isn't a good look.



In my day, we just put pillows on the seat and hoped for the best! None of this padding nonsense.

In my day, the pillow were full of rocks


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 16, 2015)

Team Aldi is still cool though, yes?


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2015)

Lord Hugh said:


> In my day, we just put pillows on the seat and hoped for the best! None of this padding nonsense.
> 
> In my day, the pillow were full of rocks


There's padding on the seat, tbf.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 16, 2015)

Utopia said:


> Rapha kit is lovely, agreed, and it lasts so theres no false economy in cheaper, lesser quality gear.
> 
> Well there's certainly no elitism in my small group of fellow cyclists, we just ride for the enjoyment/freedom/exercise although outside the cafe at Box Hill on a Sunday i've certainly experienced plenty of bike/kit snobbery.....but then who gives a fuck what they think?



I've never really experienced bike snobbery - I think it's one of those things that people think exists (because logic/nature dictates it perhaps _should)_ though it doesn't in reality.

I find people who 'like bikes' are understandably proud of their own creation/purchase and equally admirable of someone elses. If someone rides in 'lesser' gear more power too them tbf.

Same with the Rapha stuff - it's great kit and doesn't make me look too much like a hipster or fluoro GG type*, but I fucking hate the contrast left arm band shit about it all. People want DISCRETE clothing that _works. _The shit marketing is a disappointing annoyance though it's not really the reason I get into it (though I do like their stance on all things classic/old).

DHB seem to nail it (on paper, though not sure if the quality is there - I've just ordered some £26 bib tights to test them) and have suitably copied the Rapha/Castelli/Poc trend amongs the respective crowds.

*That's not being snobby, nor dismissive of HWYCC threads very own GG (beyond a mild ribbing  ). Just not my thing. Those guys look similarly to me for being so flippin ninja-invisible


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 16, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Team Aldi is still cool though, yes?



My best ever cycling purchase is a £4 double fronted undershirt from Lidl in 2004 - still going strong, been up the Galibier, Alp D'Huez, done Roubaix, Koppenberg.

My resistance to Crapha is bedded in their first year range (2004 - I went to the launch party) which featured a £150 pair of 3/4 lengths with the cheapest Nailini pad available stitched in. That and their skull crushing PR machine which now has extended itself into the ranks of my cycling club and petitions for any criticism of the brand to be removed from the club board. If I had the money I would buy Assos, and most of the time I buy Giordana, Nalini, Endura  - all of which are as good if not better than Crapha quality wise but not as stylish...or expensive.


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jan 16, 2015)

Onket said:


> There's padding on the seat, tbf.


 Put another saddle on your saddle then, that'll do ya!


----------



## The Boy (Jan 16, 2015)

weepiper said:


> see also:



Pffft.  When I were a lad, someone stitched a picture of a kangaroo on the back of them and the trendy kids wore them backwards.  

Well, they wore them forwards, but a forward kangol hat was basically a backwards flat cap with a picture of a kangaroo stitched on it, iyswim?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm a reverse bike snob. I think people should just ride their fucking bikes and blabbing on about them.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 16, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> I've never really experienced bike snobbery - I think it's one of those things that people think exists (because logic/nature dictates it perhaps _should)_ though it doesn't in reality.
> 
> I find people who 'like bikes' are understandably proud of their own creation/purchase and equally admirable of someone elses. If someone rides in 'lesser' gear more power too them tbf.
> 
> ...



I've got DhB's super roubaix winter bib-tights and they've been great. 3 rides a week totaling about 100 miles and washed in between (obviously) since November and they still look new.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 16, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm a reverse bike snob. I think people should just ride their fucking bikes and blabbing on about them.



Talking about bikes is all part of the fun.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 16, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm a reverse bike snob. I think people should just ride their fucking bikes and blabbing on about them.



I fucking LOVE bikes, and can and will talk about them for days. Other threads are available matey


----------



## The Boy (Jan 16, 2015)

Yeah, another vote for DhB's bib shorts.  Excellent value.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 16, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> I've got DhB's super roubaix winter bib-tights and they've been great. 3 rides a week totaling about 100 miles and washed in between (obviously) since November and they still look new.



These are the ones I'm going to try...http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-active-thermal-padded-bib-tight/

I have 4 (5 if you include the transfer) Rapha jackets, though still hankering trying out the DHB Gabba Convertible copy (I'll call it the DHaBba) http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-switch-convertible-softshell-jacketgilet/


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2015)

Ted Striker said:
			
		

> I fucking LOVE bikes, and can and will talk about them for days. Other threads are available matey


This thread was supposed to be about commutes though.
I wasn't complaining though. Just bewildered at your interest in the tiniest details. I don't even know how many gears my bike has or what metal it's made of. I just like riding it


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2015)

Lord Hugh said:


> Put another saddle on your saddle then, that'll do ya!


I'm fine with one.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 16, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> This thread was supposed to be about commutes though.
> I wasn't complaining though. Just bewildered at your interest in the tiniest details. I don't even know how many gears my bike has or what metal it's made of. I just like riding it



Fair enough, can understand any nerdy chat is of limited interest outside of the nerd-circle  At the end of the day I'm quite of a "if you're cycling, you're winning" mentality so more power to us all


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jan 16, 2015)

Onket said:


> I'm fine with one.


 Just wait until you grow a second arse.


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2015)

Good point.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 16, 2015)

I just use running gear for cycling in. I did get some lycra in the sales but it's a bit too cold for it yet.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 16, 2015)

I started out cycling in whatever. But the more I did it, the more I realised it'd be quicker/more efficient/more comfortable in specific gear. Started with the shoes, when I got to the point that my walking boots didn't have a rigid enough sole. Moved on to lycra and merino because I'm sweaty  Plus padding helps, as I _still _don't have a women's saddle.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 16, 2015)

I am enjoying my DeMarchi thermal bib tights this winter, it has to be said, better than the 3/4 length Adidas leggings that I inherited from an ex-girlfriend that I made do with in previous years.  Lucked out getting them for £3 from a charity shop though, so still technically a cheapskate.

I'm back on the Aldi windproof jacket because I lost the zip on my better (but not very good) polaris jacket a few weeks ago, but I'm currently talking myself round to getting a Gore jacket, although all the stuff in the sales at the moment is tiny or massive sizes.  I'm saving about sixty quid a month by not getting the bus to work, so I can put some of that back in the pot for a bit of luxury.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 16, 2015)

Another accident at Elephant and castle, not life- threatening.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 16, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Just bewildered at your interest in the tiniest details. I don't even know how many gears my bike has or what metal it's made of. I just like riding it



What metal your bike (or what material your bike) is made from is _NOT a tiny detail._


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2015)

Mine is definitely made from metal.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> What metal your bike (or what material your bike) is made from is _NOT a tiny detail._


Well it seems to ride well whether I know what it's made of or not.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 16, 2015)

As well as carbon? Or bamboo? Or titanium? Or steel?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 16, 2015)

Then you are a happy go lucky guy content to wander the earth on any bike available - good for you.

Many others among us have stronger opinions - in fact you are the only cyclist I've ever conversed with who has no opinion on the matter.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> As well as carbon? Or bamboo? Or titanium? Or steel?


How the fuck should I know? 
It's like audiophile talk to me. 
All Greek


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Then you are a happy go lucky guy content to wander the earth on any bike available - good for you.
> 
> Many others among us have stronger opinions - in fact you are the only cyclist I've ever conversed with who has no opinion on the matter.


I half listened to the salesman when I bought it but made my purchase after riding it. It rode well, so I bought it.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 16, 2015)

Pervert!


----------



## The Boy (Jan 16, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Many others among us have stronger opinions -



Steel is real.  FACT.


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I half listened to the salesman when I bought it but made my purchase after riding it. It rode well, so I bought it.


Salesman?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2015)

Onket said:


> Salesman?


Yes. The bloke in the shop.


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2015)

I see. I think there ws just someone behind the counter where I went.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2015)

Onket said:


> I see. I think there ws just someone behind the counter where I went.


I got mine from Evans. He was behind the counter too though.


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2015)

Mine was that Re-Cycle place just up from Elephant. I wouldn't say there was much sales talk going on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2015)

Onket said:


> Mine was that Re-Cycle place just up from Elephant. I wouldn't say there was much sales talk going on.


Did they just show you the bikes and not say owt then? I was asked what I intended to do with it, how often, how far, etc.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 16, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Steel is real.  FACT.



Great pic


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Did they just show you the bikes and not say owt then? I was asked what I intended to do with it, how often, how far, etc.


Yep, pretty much.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 16, 2015)

'you should buy this bike, its great'

'is it?'

'take it for a spin'

'yes its great, I'll buy it, after all it has a metal frame and two wheels and you seem like a nice man'


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2015)

What bikes you got?

These.

I'll try that one.

Ok.

Now that one.

Etc.

Ok, I'll buy that one if you can do it for £200 cash.

Sold.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2015)

Wasn't quite like that. I was overstating the case somewhat as is my wont. I paid attention at the time but have forgotten all the details as they are not as interesting to me as they are to some. I have tried to get interested in these matters but it always ends up going in one ear and out the other. My eyes just glaze over.
Same with any other tech talk. Shame really.
I've got a new tablet but it has Ubuntu installed in it, so I'm not using it cos I'm used to my phone and I'd have to learn about something I'm not interested in


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 16, 2015)

I spent months researching mine, if your going to be spending time on it and doing exercise then you need to get the right one.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 16, 2015)

Mine was 

'can I borrow one of the bikes from your cellar to get home?'

Can't remember if I chose it or was given it.

Transaction completed five years later when the friend asked on facebook if anyone had some computer speakers, and I gave him mine that I never use as a belated swap.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> I spent months researching mine, if your going to be spending time on it and doing exercise then you need to get the right one.


I spent five minutes and I got the right one. *shrugs*


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> I spent months researching mine, if your going to be spending time on it and doing exercise then you need to get the right one.


I'm sorry but this clearly isn't the case.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 16, 2015)

My experience has been *do a bit of research* *dither* *get first one you liked* 'it's here, waaaaahhhhhh, I don't like it it's not right' *use it grudgingly* *tinker and tamper* 'oh I love my bike, I can't imagine ever riding anything else'.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 16, 2015)

Bike choice depends entirely on what you're using it for. Getting from a to b over a few miles doesn't necessitate much thought, although personally I research the shit out of everything I buy because I enjoy it. If you're into cycling as a hobby and you're spending hours in the saddle then getting the right bike and, more importantly, the right fit is really important. 

I'm a weird shape so only a few road bike manufacturers build frames that fit me. Without a proper bike fit I wouldn't have known that, and I'd not have found the right bike.


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2015)

This is the commute thread not the cycling as a hobby thread.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 16, 2015)

It's my thread and if I can't use it for general cycling chat I'm going home.


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm not sure any thread is still what it started out as when it's 500 pages in, mate.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> It's my thread and if I can't use it for general cycling chat I'm going home.


You can only go home if you start off from work though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2015)

I hate researching anything. I just need to be told what to buy. I just want to buy it and go home with it. I'm too impatient.


----------



## Supine (Jan 16, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> It's my thread and if I can't use it for general cycling chat I'm going home.


Go on son, on ya bike!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 16, 2015)

Which bike? It needs thought.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 16, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I hate researching anything. I just need to be told what to buy. I just want to buy it and go home with it. I'm too impatient.


With most things other than cycling I enjoy the research more than the actual product, on the whole. I've put spreadsheets together for TV buying in the past. 

Buying a house basically destroys me. I spend about 20 hours a day on Right Move comparing every last property in a twenty mile radius.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> With most things other than cycling I enjoy the research more than the actual product, on the whole. I've put spreadsheets together for TV buying in the past.
> 
> Buying a house basically destroys me. I spend about 20 hours a day on Right Move comparing every last property in a twenty mile radius.


LOL. I just get the first thing that comes along that I don't hate. Thank fuck I'll never buy a house as I'd end up with a wreck. And never fix it.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 16, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> This thread was supposed to be about commutes though.
> I wasn't complaining though. Just bewildered at your interest in the tiniest details. I don't even know how many gears my bike has or what metal it's made of. I just like riding it



-cough-

I bet you _do_ know how many gears your bike's got.

Oh, and I commuted to a from work today and it was good.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 16, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I spent five minutes and I got the right one. *shrugs*





Onket said:


> I'm sorry but this clearly isn't the case.



There are a lot of shapes and sizes out there, how do you know it's right?

I was exaggerating with the months comment, but I did put some thought into it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 16, 2015)

I commuted as well, not as cold as I thought it would be.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 16, 2015)

a_chap said:


> -cough-
> 
> I bet you _do_ know how many gears your bike's got.



With the ageing hub gears on my Pashley I sometimes don't - it could be two or it could be three, depending on how it's feeling. It's a Schrödinger, not a Sturmey-Archer.


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> There are a lot of shapes and sizes out there, how do you know it's right?
> 
> I was exaggerating with the months comment, but I did put some thought into it.


I rode a couple that were in the shop.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 16, 2015)

We're still talking about bikes here, yeah?


----------



## a_chap (Jan 16, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> With the ageing hub gears on my Pashley I sometimes don't - it could be two or it could be three, depending on how it's feeling. It's a Schrödinger, not a Sturmey-Archer.



I know what you mean. I'm rubbish at adjusting the 5 speed hub, although I've now adjusted it so it's perfectly in gear when I push the lever to 5th. Unfortunately it's 4th gear that's being selected...


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 17, 2015)

Due to a bizarre confluence of circumstances I ended up riding a very hilly 44km in 35 deg+ with a 15 knot headwind - on my single speed Brompton with the bag on the front. On the steepest parts of the climbs I think I was cranking ~40rpm. My neck and back are killing me now.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 17, 2015)

Is that 35 degress F or C? Neither would be particularly pleasant.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 17, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> Due to a bizarre confluence of circumstances I ended up riding a very hilly 44km in 35 deg+ with a 15 knot headwind - on my single speed Brompton with the bag on the front. On the steepest parts of the climbs I think I was cranking ~40rpm. My neck and back are killing me now.


Have you seen that video of a guy riding up Mount Ventoux on a Raleigh Chopper? That's you that is.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 17, 2015)

a_chap said:


> Is that 35 degress F or C? Neither would be particularly pleasant.



He's in oz iirc so I bet that'll be 35c. ouch.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 17, 2015)

weepiper said:


> Have you seen that video of a guy riding up Mount Ventoux on a Raleigh Chopper? That's you that is.



As bad as that would be I think the subsequent descent from Ventoux to Malaucène on the Chopper would be worse.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 17, 2015)

You could just go down on a skateboard instead?


----------



## stavros (Jan 17, 2015)

I waited until after the predicted snow and then bombed it round a little 7 mile loop, taking in rural and urban areas.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 17, 2015)

The Boy said:


> You could just go down on a skateboard instead?



Man, they must go through a lot of wheels doing that.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 17, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I hate researching anything. I just need to be told what to buy. I just want to buy it and go home with it. I'm too impatient.



Not researching things is not the best way to go. I should know; today I bought a £220 HP Chromebook which - on using it for half an hour - I find doesn't do what I need it to. 

Anyone want to buy a Chromebook for half price...?


----------



## Onket (Jan 17, 2015)

Take it back!


----------



## a_chap (Jan 17, 2015)

As I opened it, I can't. Unless it's "faulty".

And I can't bring myself to deliberately "faulty" it.


----------



## Onket (Jan 17, 2015)

I thought you could take anything back within a certain period.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 17, 2015)

er... not sure. I'm going by the T&Cs on their web site.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 17, 2015)

If you bought it online then distance selling regs should cover you up to *mumble* days, I think?  Give yon money saving expert forums a browse.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 18, 2015)

I didn't buy it online though.

Which means one lucky punter could have a half price brand new HP google thing which I can't use.


----------



## stavros (Jan 18, 2015)

I did a repeat of a ride I tried a few weeks ago with a relentless headwind, and it was so much easier today, with its relative stillness. The roads round here seem to vary between beautifully smooth or cut up horribly, which you really feel on road tyres.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 18, 2015)

a_chap said:


> I didn't buy it online though.
> 
> Which means one lucky punter could have a half price brand new HP google thing which I can't use.


What do you need it to do?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 18, 2015)

a_chap said:


> I didn't buy it online though.
> 
> Which means one lucky punter could have a half price brand new HP google thing which I can't use.


If you can't get your money back I'll gladly take you up on this


----------



## a_chap (Jan 18, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> What do you need it to do?



I'm championing OneNote (our parent company has paid for Office 365 for everyone) so I need it to be a handy for, er... OneNote.

However, it fucking crap for that because it lacks many of the keys OneNote uses for keyboard shortcuts.

Er... sorry. Have we derailed the "How was your cycle commute" thread 



Crispy said:


> If you can't get your money back I'll gladly take you up on this



I'm going to give it my best effort on Wednesday (day off due to cycling-related activity) if I fail then expect a PM.

Anyway, back to cycling. I did a 135 mile ride today and am still thawing out my toes.


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jan 19, 2015)

First cycle-to-work commute of 2015, happy to be back at it. Few mechanical issues  but sorted it out.

And just to annoy some of you, I wore _*two*_ pairs of Lycra trousers 
(Along with about 5 other layers, it was COLD)


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 19, 2015)

I was double-lycra double-buff and yet did half of the commute on the train.  Once I'd got to the station I felt comfortable enough and happy enough with the lack of ice that I could have done the whole thing, but I'd already showered at home so it'd have wasted too much time going through that again at the office (which I'd need to do if I'd gone the whole nine miles).

Riding in the sleet on Saturday wasn't much fun!


----------



## a_chap (Jan 19, 2015)

Cold but now just above freezing. Lovely and sunny, virtually no wind.

A day to spend in the saddle than behind a desk.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 19, 2015)

used my leisure bike as the commuter today (Whyte TRP brakes still fucked up).
great ride, took 2 minutes off my normal time.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 20, 2015)

Ooh chilly this morning but lovely and bright - cycled in every day so far this year - every so often I get tempted by the notion of the tube but I've not given in yet in 2015...


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 20, 2015)

What is it with aluminium, its so weird and finnicky, somedays the bump in the corner is a spine jarring jolt, next day same corner it barely registers. Good for salty roads though.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 20, 2015)

Guys, so they serviced my bike and fixed the brakes.
Parts and everything came up to £74.
On top of that, they said my cassette and chain needs replacing.
Also headset.

Is this normal for a 3 month old bike?
I have ridden it mostly as in the winter (70-80 miles a week) but am shocked with the damage already.
I regularly clean and lube the chain, grease bike etc...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 20, 2015)

No, not normal. What bike?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 20, 2015)

my whyte dorset...


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 20, 2015)

thank fuck for that...mistaken identity.
they quoted me the wrong price.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2015)

I got my bike back!  It 'only' cost £256 to fix in the end but it got a whole new chainset, rear mech, gear hanger, blah blah blah, a few spokes and gear cables, plus a full service and a CLEAN, which actually pleases me the most. The mechanic said he'd never seen a chainset so worn before. It now runs like a dream, it's like having a new bike. And riding it after a month off feels so good.
I don't like where I'm obliged to lock it though. Getting para, so may bring it in soon as I'm worried it ill get nicked, as the letternboxes were broken into this week. It's locked to a pipe in a corridor behind a locked door, but i don't trust the neighbours to a) not nick it or b) lock the front door properly. It's also exposed to another property and I don't know how good their security is. And I don't know if it's adequately locked up.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 20, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I got my bike back!  It 'only' cost £256 to fix in the end but it got a whole new chainset, rear mech, gear hanger, blah blah blah, a few spokes and gear cables, plus a full service and a CLEAN, which actually pleases me the most. The mechanic said he'd never seen a chainset so worn before. It now runs like a dream, it's like having a new bike. And riding it after a month off feels so good.
> I don't like where I'm obliged to lock it though. Getting para, so may bring it in soon as I'm worried it ill get nicked, as the letternboxes were broken into this week. It's locked to a pipe in a corridor behind a locked door, but i don't trust the neighbours to a) not nick it or b) lock the front door properly. It's also exposed to another property and I don't know how good their security is. And I don't know if it's adequately locked up.



Can you fit a d-lock round the pipe? If you can, then d-lock through the rear wheel and frame triangle onto the pipe and cable lock front wheel to frame if you've got quick releases. If you can't fit a d-lock round the pipe then get a good heavy chain lock instead.
Cable locks are basically pointless, 2 seconds with bolt croppers and they are gone.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2015)

That's what worries me. It's a sewage pipe, so too thick for the d-lock.
Here's a pic:


----------



## Onket (Jan 20, 2015)

Since having my back wheel stolen I now pretty much do what BigTom suggests.

Normal d-lock through front wheel, frame & immovable object plus small d-lock attaching rear wheel to frame. The only time this doesn't work is if the immovable object is too chunky to get the d-lock round. I only really cycle between my garage and the train station (which has bike racks) so don't have any problems normally.


----------



## Onket (Jan 20, 2015)

I'd get a big chunky chain & leave it chained around the sewage pipe, Orang Utan. Then d-lock the bike to that.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 20, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> That's what worries me. It's a sewage pipe, so too thick for the d-lock.
> Here's a pic:
> View attachment 66641 View attachment 66641 View attachment 66641



Not great tbf - that cable which actually locks your bike to the pipe would be gone in a clip with a bolt cropper, and then you could lift the bike and carry it away to angle grind the d-lock off at your leisure. But it would need someone who was a cycle thief or pretty determined to be one, cos it's unusable until you've got the d-lock off.
If it's temporary, I'd leave it. If it might be there a while, if it's visible to the general public, or if you have spare cash, I'd get a decent chain lock and use that instead. Shame cos the d-lock/cable combo you have is good, it just doesn't really work in this situation I don't think.

edit: Onket 's suggestion is a good one.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 20, 2015)

Onket said:


> Since having my back wheel stolen I now pretty much do what BigTom suggests.
> 
> Normal d-lock through front wheel, frame & immovable object plus small d-lock attaching rear wheel to frame. The only time this doesn't work is if the immovable object is too chunky to get the d-lock round. I only really cycle between my garage and the train station (which has bike racks) so don't have any problems normally.



I use a chain, and put it through my rear wheel + frame, and then a shitty cable lock through my front wheel + frame, with the rear locked onto whatever if I can't lock both through. My reasoning is that if someone wants to nick a wheel, the front is less expensive to replace and it's easier to wheel a bike along on its back wheel than its front. If someone wants to nick the bike, they've got to get through the chain, and if they can do that then it doesn't really matter what I do. I don't want to carry around the weight of a second chain or d-lock and reckon the extra risk is worth it. Having said that, Birmingham doesn't really have bike thieves at the moment (there's people who nick bikes obviously, but nobody who specialises in it and they don't have much of a clue of what is worth lots of money and what isn't, they just nick the easiest bike(s) to nick, which is the ones locked with cable locks, so they likely just go round with bolt croppers and couldn't do a chain or dlock. They won't nick a wheel cos it's too hard to sell/pawn).


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2015)

there's this one dodgy neighbour - the friend i'm looking after the flat for said she ci=aught him fiddling with her mailbox. I'm gonna bring it in overnight and maybe get a chain if i can afford it


----------



## weepiper (Jan 20, 2015)

Apropos of not much, this is how you're supposed to use those cable locks that go with a D-lock







agree with Onket, I'd get a big chain lock for your situation Orang Utan - lock it round the sewage pipe/through back wheel and frame and then use your existing D-lock to lock the front wheel to the frame.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 20, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> maybe get a chain if i can afford it


http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/pro...bct=browse/accessories/locks-security-devices

Postage is £3.50 I think


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2015)

I think I'm just gonna bring it in and deal with it being in the way 
I've never locked a bike 'outside' overnight deliberately before. it just doesn't sit right. i don't sleep well enough as it is.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 20, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I think I'm just gonna bring it in and deal with it being in the way
> I've never locked a bike 'outside' overnight deliberately before. it just doesn't sit right. i don't sleep well enough as it is.


All of me and my kids' bikes live inside my flat. Edinburgh's horrendous for bike theft


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2015)

Fuck it, I bought the chain weepiper recommended. It's cheap and a good investment as I don't know where I'll be living in the next few months


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks all!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 20, 2015)

weepiper said:


> All of me and my kids' bikes live inside my flat. Edinburgh's horrendous for bike theft


I share my bedroom with my bike.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 20, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> I share my bedroom with my bike.


I share mine with mine, Patrick and Sophie's


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 20, 2015)

I did fill out a council form to get one of these outside, no chance on our road.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 20, 2015)

I have occasional fantasies about things like this


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 20, 2015)

I tried to put one of these up:







...the bike fell off as the brick crumbled


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 20, 2015)

I have my bikes inside and in the garage at work. If I ever have to lock up outside I take the aluminium one. Was thinking of getting insurance but it's not worth it.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 20, 2015)

I could not have had a more shit attempt at commuting in  The enormity of the fail has only now hit home.

Firstly, I take the new (only fucking picked it up on Friday) mtb out, turn the corner an the back end goes full wobbly. I pull over fearing the worse, wondering what's happened to my baby, already drafting the screaming vitriol the Evans dickheads are going to be receiving. It appears, the wheel bolt (it's a new fancy 12/142 axle or summat) wasn't screwed on right and it then popped out the dropout. What a bunch of wankers. THEN I go back, switch bikes and take the cyclocross bike out, and at risk of now sounding like a spoof blog on modern cycling twattery, the Di2 battery wasn't charged, so the front derailleur wouldn't shift out of the inner ring. I tried spinning like an idiot for a few hundred yards before heading home, tail firmly between legs, doing mental facepalms Ganesh himself couldn't even match.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> I share my bedroom with my bike.


i don't mind doing this at all, but the place I'm staying at isn't mine.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 20, 2015)

Did my first TrainerRoad session tonight. The FTP test. Really, really impressive software. The hour flew by which, as anyone who's used a turbo trainer will attest, is pretty miraculous. 

Estimated ftp is 266 which gives me a watts per kg of 2.67. 

Will be interesting to see how it improves over time.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 20, 2015)

weepiper said:


> I have occasional fantasies about things like this



I got about 10 cyclocs from a bike shop near me that was closing down. They work really well and have a slightly less industrial vibe than those metal racks.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 20, 2015)

Ridley are replacing the CF frame I destroyed in a crash for free (I'm going to pay the shipping) so everyone buy nothing but Ridleys from now on.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 20, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> I got about 10 cyclocs from a bike shop near me that was closing down. They work really well and have a slightly less industrial vibe than those metal racks.


but you need a garage or similar amount of wall space to put them in with those (I live in a poky 3 bed flat with 3 kids)


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 21, 2015)

Currently got one on the balcony, under a cover, one in front of the TV and two kids bikes in the hall. 

I had two cars pull out of side roads and turn right across me going straight ahead on my way home tonight  New gore soft-shell jacket was aces though 

Actually, I have a right of way question: This has happened to me at the same junction at least three times. Two minor roads emerging onto a major road opposite each other. Car on minor road opposite me indicating right, me not indicating because going straight ahead (sometimes I point at myself then point straight ahead if I think I'm facing a berk ), both waiting for a break in the traffic to emerge. Yellow cross hatching in the middle. Gap finally occurs and we both emerge, me straight ahead and car turns right and tries to run me over. I presume I have right of way because I'm going straight on, or does the car because it's joining the main road?


----------



## BigTom (Jan 21, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Currently got one on the balcony, under a cover, one in front of the TV and two kids bikes in the hall.
> 
> I had two cars pull out of side roads and turn right across me going straight ahead on my way home tonight  New gore soft-shell jacket was aces though
> 
> Actually, I have a right of way question: This has happened to me at the same junction at least three times. Two minor roads emerging onto a major road opposite each other. Car on minor road opposite me indicating right, me not indicating because going straight ahead (sometimes I point at myself then point straight ahead if I think I'm facing a berk ), both waiting for a break in the traffic to emerge. Yellow cross hatching in the middle. Gap finally occurs and we both emerge, me straight ahead and car turns right and tries to run me over. I presume I have right of way because I'm going straight on, or does the car because it's joining the main road?


You're going straight across from minor road to minor road?

Afaik in this situation, the person who got to the junction first has priority.

In an ideal world you should go first because they can turn right behind you so you can both get out on a smaller gap than if they go first.

In the real world make eye contact with the driver and be assertive or just wait if you're not sure.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 21, 2015)

BigTom said:


> You're going straight across from minor road to minor road?
> 
> Afaik in this situation, the person who got to the junction first has priority.
> 
> ...


Cheers  Yeah, I'm going minor to minor (comparatively). I'm always assertive in this situation, although I'm by no means perfect obviously. I've had to stop in the cross hatching a few times. What drives (no pun intended) me mad is it's perfectly possible for us both to set off at the same time, in this scenario, and not get in each others' way. I think because it's a case of crossing two lanes (plus bus lanes) of busy traffic, and not getting stuck in the cross hatching, people tend to panic-drive diagonally across rather than corner properly iyswim. I've done this manoeuvre hundreds of times at the same time as a driver who hasn't headed straight for me and had to slam their brakes on.

Oh, also (although I don't know that anyone is down my way) there were no traffic lights at the hackney rd/shoreditch high st junction yesterday  I get the impression there were lights stopping traffic further along shoreditch high st either way, as there were gaps in the flow to get across, and I did both times without having to wait , but it was a case of 'go when you can'  I don't know why, but it scared the snot out of me


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't like cycling round that part of London. The drivers seem particularly negligent for some reason.

My current commute is Spitalfields-Peckham and I am yet to find a satisfactory route. The one that Google Maps gives me is too fiddly and backstreety and the most direct route is too scary. I hate riding on Tower Bridge Road, Tower Bridge itself and whole of the Aldgate area. No fun at all.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 21, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> ...I switch bikes and take the cyclocross bike out, and at risk of now sounding like a spoof blog on modern cycling twattery, the Di2 battery wasn't charged, so the front derailleur wouldn't shift out of the inner ring.



Which is why battery powered gear shifting is absurd.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't like cycling round that part of London. The drivers seem particularly negligent for some reason.
> 
> My current commute is Spitalfields-Peckham and I am yet to find a satisfactory route. The one that Google Maps gives me is too fiddly and backstreety and the most direct route is too scary. I hate riding on Tower Bridge Road, Tower Bridge itself and whole of the Aldgate area. No fun at all.


That bit is me crossing Rosebury Avenue. It's not really that bad, but irritating when I'm unsure if I have the highway code given right to be annoyed when drivers do it 

I avoid Tower Bridge and Aldgate like the plague. Go Southwark Bridge, every time. It's closer to where you are now, although I've no idea where it puts you in South-of-the-river terms. Come out and go left on Bishops Gate, right onto Threadneedle, straight across (after a fashion, bearing right) onto Queen Victoria st and there's a handy cut through on your left - that you share with pedestrians - that takes you onto the bridge, with your own traffic lights and everything 

Sorry if you know that already  There's Blackfriars - but I don't like that junction much either.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't think I've ever crossed Southwark or Blackfriars when travelling from South to the East End. I shall investigate this evening. Cheers!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2015)

Hmm, just looked on maps and it's two bridges over. Blackfriars three. Bit too much of a diversion possibly, but I will see how it feels. May just go on London Bridge instead as I don't mind that one.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 21, 2015)

weepiper said:


> I share mine with mine, Patrick and Sophie's



You aren't trying hard enough Weeps.






That's one of Steve Abraham's rooms in his flat.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 21, 2015)

Bit chilly this morning, my head still has strips of cold where the holes in the bike helmet are.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh and I had a stitch all the way there yesterday, which I blamed on the hot cross bun, but then had it again on the way home. So fuckit, I've just had a hot cross bun.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2015)

Just remembered that I ate eight hot cross buns last night


----------



## weepiper (Jan 21, 2015)

Having commuted in -4 the last couple of mornings today I gave in and bought one of these 

 

Polartec fleece on the inside. Toasty face  less nationalistic colourschemes are available.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 21, 2015)

Army surplus?


----------



## weepiper (Jan 21, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Army surplus?


bike shop. I think outdoor equipment places sell them too though, it's called a Buff


----------



## The Boy (Jan 21, 2015)

weepiper said:


> bike shop. I think outdoor equipment places sell them too though, it's called a Buff



Yeah, I got mine in August in early anticipation of winter so as to avoid unexpected iceface.  Well worth the money


----------



## weepiper (Jan 21, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Yeah, I got mine in August in early anticipation of winter so as to avoid unexpected iceface.  Well worth the money


ah I see... I've been putting it off because my commute is only 15 minutes and it seems a bit ridiculous but you know what? It's long enough to get fucking cold ears.


----------



## Onket (Jan 21, 2015)

I grow a beard over the winter but I spose you can't do that weepiper!


----------



## The Boy (Jan 21, 2015)

It was the removal of beard which prompted the buying of the buff as it happens.  Suddenly even summer evenings were getting ab it much for the old face which filled me with dread about the winter.

One of the best pieces of cycling clothing I've bought.


----------



## plurker (Jan 21, 2015)

Buffs are well useful; though only for about 2 weeks a year in the SE of the UK.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't seem to notice the cold on my face much. I suspect sleaterkinney is a total wuss.  it's really not that cold in London. 
Looks Baltic in the North and Scotland mind.


----------



## Onket (Jan 21, 2015)

You can take my word for it being fucking cold at 5am on the south coast with the wind coming off the sea!


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 21, 2015)

I use one of those hats with no top. Ear warmers? And it gets taken off about halfway through my commute unless it's zero or below. Actually took it off for the last five minutes tonight (more accurately I forgot to put it back on after stopping) and started to get brain freeze  I was going fast though 

Couldn't be doing with something round my neck - i inevitably end up partially unzipping because big tits = insulation. This is London mind you. Does it not get steamy breathing through one of those things?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2015)

I have a big scarf, cos the hi vis jacket's zip is bust, but two rucksack straps at belly and chest sort of make up for it. I wear fancy hivis gloves to protect my hands, but otherwise the usual shorts and normal ankle socks with SPD shoes that are on the verge of collapse. It's not been cold enough to feel the cold in my feet yet, but they're the worst suffering IME. Dunno how to fix that.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 21, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> I use one of those hats with no top. Ear warmers? And it gets taken off about halfway through my commute unless it's zero or below. Actually took it off for the last five minutes tonight (more accurately I forgot to put it back on after stopping) and started to get brain freeze  I was going fast though
> 
> Couldn't be doing with something round my neck - i inevitably end up partially unzipping because big tits = insulation. This is London mind you. Does it not get steamy breathing through one of those things?


No - I worried about that at first but it's totally breathable and didn't even get damp


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I have a big scarf, cos the hi vis jacket's zip is bust, but two rucksack straps at belly and chest sort of make up for it. I wear fancy hivis gloves to protect my hands, but otherwise the usual shorts and normal ankle socks with SPD shoes that are on the verge of collapse. It's not been cold enough to feel the cold in my feet yet, but they're the worst suffering IME. Dunno how to fix that.


Sealskinz socks.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah. Did you miss the windproof socks and overshoes conversation Orang Utan?  or you could fashion something out of hot cross buns (eight? Eight?!  in one sitting?) 

Thanks weepiper I might see if I can get one cheap. Scarves are no good because they keep my torso too warm but something just around my neck with face option would be good. Plus, fun patterns.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2015)

i was thinking of cling film socks


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It's not been cold enough to feel the cold in my feet yet, but they're the worst suffering IME. Dunno how to fix that.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 22, 2015)

I bought one of those Russian  type big furry hats with ear flaps. Have discovered if my head, ears and neck are warm, generally the rest of me is ok. Socks & gloves just go on the radiator an hour before I leave the house so they're all toasty. 
I was ROASTING today and had to take off half my layers.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 22, 2015)

Actual lol. Eta: at the rapha monstrosities. 

I've worn plastic bags over socks before. Desperate times.


----------



## Onket (Jan 22, 2015)

There's nothing wrong with plastic bags. In heavy rain I've worn them over my trainers.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 22, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Yeah. Did you miss the windproof socks and overshoes conversation Orang Utan?  or you could fashion something out of hot cross buns (eight? Eight?!  in one sitting?)
> 
> Thanks weepiper I might see if I can get one cheap. Scarves are no good because they keep my torso too warm but something just around my neck with face option would be good. Plus, fun patterns.


I've got a few which don't have the fleece lining on them - perfect weight for  London ime. I use em for hats and scarves... easy to pull up over your nose when you're going fast 

You can get own brand ones in Blacks for about a fiver, but buff do the fun patterns. I might have one with sheep on 


ChrisFilter said:


> Sealskinz socks.


I got some thin ones, seem to be doing the trick.

I saw someone with just over toes, not whole shoes today


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 22, 2015)

I splashed out on a Buff a couple of years back and managed to lose it within a few months, probably left on a train or squashed somewhere in the pocket of a jacket I never wear.  Luckily I found a three-pack of Oxford branded copies in TK Maxx for £4, thin and definitely not merino, but I wear one year round, two if it gets very cold.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 22, 2015)

Onket said:


> There's nothing wrong with plastic bags. In heavy rain I've worn them over my trainers.


I agree, fwiw.

Cheers biddles!

My commute last night was angry. Not sure why but I was all snarly and impatient. Not pleasant for other commuters. Sorry everyone! It did knock a fair few minutes off my time though, so no one had to put up with me for long


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 22, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> I splashed out on a Buff a couple of years back and managed to lose it within a few months, probably left on a train or squashed somewhere in the pocket of a jacket I never wear.  Luckily I found a three-pack of Oxford branded copies in TK Maxx for £4, thin and definitely not merino, but I wear one year round, two if it gets very cold.


I get too hot in one in this weather, but it's good first thing for the shock of the cold on my nose.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 22, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> I get too hot in one in this weather, but it's good first thing for the shock of the cold on my nose.



My commute includes a couple of miles downhill at the beginning, mostly on fast roads, so I'm always going to get a cold start.  I'm also a bit averse to pollen and other shite in the atmosphere.  Plus I like looking like a ninja.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 22, 2015)

I have extra padding to keep me warn tbf. I do like the ninja look though


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 22, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Plus I like looking like a ninja.


 that is mostly why I want one!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2015)

Found my optimum route now. Over London Bridge and down Old Kent Road. Very simple. I have no idea why Google maps didn't suggest it, as it's so direct.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 22, 2015)

Stop off at Aldi on OKR for your tea then too.  There aren't many in London.


----------



## Winot (Jan 22, 2015)

Irritating commute up to town today.  Lots of traffic, wide vehicles preventing filtering, lots of red lights, legs tired after yoga last night.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 22, 2015)

Se loads of those cRapha pink booties on my commute - horrible.

I have clingfilmed my feet before during the Wicklow 200 which despite being run in June featured horizontal rain and temps of -4 on the Slieve Man mountain pass. The danger though is the trapped moisture getting air cooled and actually making your feet cooler. The Paul Kimmage method  - pissing on your feet, is always the emergency option.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 22, 2015)

Great ride back in the saddle today 

I have a Wiggo-like focus on doing the Liege Bastion Liege sportive this year (well, maybe the middle distance one - 160km), and to 'qualify' myself I'm in a 'no excuses' mindset that I _must_ cycle whenever possible*.

*I.e. when the di2 battery isn't flat and Evans haven't fucked my brand new bike by not tightening the rear wheel


----------



## Winot (Jan 22, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> *I.e. when the di2 battery isn't flat and Evans haven't fucked my brand new bike by not tightening the rear wheel



I was forced to use Evans recently when I collided with a motor scooter near Waterloo and I needed an emergency new back wheel.  Their service was rubbish - they forgot to do some other stuff I asked for, forgot to tell me it wasn't ready when anticipated, and when they did do it they used spokes that were the wrong length.  Never again.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 22, 2015)

It is actually comical how consistent the crapness of service is with them. It would enrage me more if it I didn't find it humourously baffling. I'm surprised they're still going now the rest of the industry has cottoned on to their Cycle2work schemes etc where they used to have a bit of a monopoly.

And conversely, CycleSurgery seem to always knock it out the park with really brilliant attention and service etc. Always genuinely surprises me.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 22, 2015)

Orang Utan is keeping Evans in business by continually buying ok bikes from the salesmen in there


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2015)

My bike is fantastic.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 22, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Orang Utan is keeping Evans in business by continually buying ok bikes from the salesmen in there


I snorted 

Then googled to see what my bike is made of


----------



## Utopia (Jan 22, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Which is why battery powered gear shifting is absurd.


 
Absurd and pricey.....IMO i'd say it adds £1500 to the shop price of most bikes!


----------



## Onket (Jan 22, 2015)

Is it metal, Biddlybee? Mine is.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 22, 2015)

I took my Pashley into Evans for a service before my first camping tour on it.  They refused to take the bottom bracket apart because they were afraid of what would be in there, given the age of the bike.  I later took it apart myself and it contained a modern sealed unit


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 22, 2015)

Utopia said:


> Absurd and pricey.....IMO i'd say it adds £1500 to the shop price of most bikes!



It's not the week (for me) to argue the case for it(!), though I think it's awesome. It's added £300ish to 2 of my builds with it though I'd never look back. I've got cabled bikes (modern/indexed, old/friction and mtb) though I'm always mucking them up. I entirely appreciate with a rudimentary level of bike mechanic knowledge I wouldn't have the problems I do, but (battery aside) one-less-thing-to-worry-about matters a lot to me.


----------



## Utopia (Jan 22, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> It's not the week (for me) to argue the case for it(!), though I think it's awesome. It's added £300ish to 2 of my builds with it though I'd never look back. I've got cabled bikes (modern/indexed, old/friction and mtb) though I'm always mucking them up. I entirely appreciate with a rudimentary level of bike mechanic knowledge I wouldn't have the problems I do, but (battery aside) one-less-thing-to-worry-about matters a lot to me.


 

Fair enough, personally i've never felt the need, mechanical gears have never let me down, I say that but in the first RideLondon my front derailleur decided to have a wobble so I had to shift from the big to little cog with my right heel....which worked remarkably well!

Bradley's not a fan of electric shifters either, remember his very graceful hissy fit when they failed at the Giro 2013?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm going to move components from frame to frame soon. My assumption is that having done this I'll be a pro mechanic but I suspect it'll just result in a load of swearing and the need to take a bunch of bits into an actual mechanics.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 22, 2015)

This might be the year I get my Raleigh Record back up and running properly.  Trouble is I'm stubbornly wanting to retain the original gold-coloured hardware, and that's probably what's wrong with it (gears jump all over the place).  The hubs are also pretty worn, but they're some sort of failed experimental Maillard hubs that you can't get replacements for, and it took me long enough to find a thin enough axle to replace the bent original one so it'd taste of defeat just to replace the wheels outright (probably the sensible option).  I guess I could just retain the original wheels (with oddball concave rims - the opposite of aero) to stick back on if there's ever some sort of occasion where showing off a not very classic mid-range 80s consumer racing bike with worn decals is called for.

It's slower than my shitty Falcon tourer anyway (although can whip away quite quickly at the lights due to low weight), so I'm not sure what the point is.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 22, 2015)

Onket said:


> Is it metal, Biddlybee? Mine is.


_Shiny _metal.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 22, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> I'm going to move components from frame to frame soon. My assumption is that having done this I'll be a pro mechanic but I suspect it'll just result in a load of swearing and the need to take a bunch of bits into an actual mechanics.



Knowledge wise everything you need is on sheldon brown. That site took me from novice to capable (but no ace mechanic). There is a right of passage buying a groupset and fitting it on a frame.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 22, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> The hubs are also pretty worn, but they're some sort of failed experimental Maillard hubs that you can't get replacements for, and it took me long enough to find a thin enough axle to replace the bent original one so it'd taste of defeat just to replace the wheels outright (probably the sensible option).
> .



Malliard heliomatic? 'Kin PITA, bike mechanics will walk past you and pretend you're not there. And Weinman concaves, very . I bought some new old wheels with a screw on block and zenith large flange hubs, look and perform like modern wheels but look old (helps that they were built by harry rowland).


----------



## Winot (Jan 22, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> It is actually comical how consistent the crapness of service is with them. It would enrage me more if it I didn't find it humourously baffling. I'm surprised they're still going now the rest of the industry has cottoned on to their Cycle2work schemes etc where they used to have a bit of a monopoly.



Thing is, Evans used to be good when they just had the mothership on The Cut.  I guess they've over-extended themselves.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 22, 2015)

Winot said:


> Thing is, Evans used to be good when they just had the mothership on The Cut.  I guess they've over-extended themselves.



Yup...Reading between the lines, they pay (and otherwise motivate) their staff very little (relying on "hey work in a bike shop, what fun" goodwill), and I guess relying on the cycle-to-work thing and other cycle hybrid newbies never drying up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2015)

I got my bike at The Cut and found them courteous, professional and knowledgeable. They spent a lot of time making sure that I had the right size bike and insisted I try a few instead of me buying the first bike Iiked.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 22, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Knowledge wise everything you need is on sheldon brown. That site took me from novice to capable (but no ace mechanic). There is a right of passage buying a groupset and fitting it on a frame.


My spare bike, the red Giant I used to ride, is just too big for me so I'm going to buy a £60 SAB frame from PlanetX and move everything over. 

I'll only ever use it for the turbo trainer and cycling in to the office, so cheap as possible is the way to go.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 22, 2015)

Kinesis seems to be the 'cheap and cheerful' choice for people in the cycling club I know, a lot use their frames for winter bike builds.  Cheap being a relative term, of course.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 22, 2015)

I was just thinking about £1500 electronic gruppos...you could buy a carbon summer bike *and* an alloy winter bike from Ribble for that money....or a steel Mercian with a low spec shim/campag gruppo.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 22, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I got my bike at The Cut and found them courteous, professional and knowledgeable. They spent a lot of time making sure that I had the right size bike and insisted I try a few instead of me buying the first bike Iiked.



Yup, sounds like less demanding/knowledgeable low-hanging-fruit is their target customer. Doesn't explain why they'll leave their shops stupidly understaffed/trained/motivated (IM (and a lot of other peoples) E).


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2015)

Much better:



Thanks weepiper for the chainlock tip


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> Yup, sounds like less demanding/knowledgeable low-hanging-fruit is their target customer. Doesn't explain why they'll leave their shops stupidly understaffed/trained/motivated (IM (and a lot of other peoples) E).


Are you calling me a low hanging fruit? 
I would have used Brixton Cycles but I bought it through work and had to use Evans.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 22, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> I was just thinking about £1500 electronic gruppos...you could buy a carbon summer bike *and* an alloy winter bike from Ribble for that money....or a steel Mercian with a low spec shim/campag gruppo.



Don't know about the Mercian - you'll be lucky for 1500 (and have to wait a year!). Either way I'm not sure 2 bikes is still preferable to one that requires a fair bit less maintenance (and less pleasurable (IMO) to ride).

Ultegra is £650-900 depending on year and your ability to shop around, though Dura Ace is getting on for £1,800.

(I recently bought Dura Ace for my super bike that's currently being built )


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 22, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Are you calling me a low hanging fruit?



(Half) jokingly 



Orang Utan said:


> I would have used Brixton Cycles but I bought it through work and had to use Evans.



Which is genuinely where they make their money. They stole a march on other retailers and their High Street presence and plethora of sub 1,000 aluminium (metal) bikes make them the first/only place people will go to.

I'm (hopefully) going to set up Cycle To Work for my current place. Apparently if you get a Consumer Credit license or summat you remove the £1,000 barrier D). Either way I'll do all I can to direct everyone to a different retailer!


----------



## weepiper (Jan 22, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> Yup...Reading between the lines, they pay (and otherwise motivate) their staff very little (relying on "hey work in a bike shop, what fun" goodwill), and I guess relying on the cycle-to-work thing and other cycle hybrid newbies never drying up.


Actually Evans are one of the highest payers in the industry. I think their main problem is they don't employ enough staff (as an example, there's a big Evans about a mile away from my shop of comparable square feet and my place employs more _mechanics_ than their entire shop staff) and they're just not a very nice place to work from what I hear. Large faceless chain store.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 22, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> Either way I'm not sure 2 bikes is still preferable to one that requires a fair bit less maintenance (and less pleasurable (IMO) to ride).



Once setup how does it need less maintenance than cabled mechs? Barring a 1/8th turn on a rear mech barrel adjuster every 2k miles mechanical gruppos never need anything. Those servos in Di2 don't shift on thin air, then need to be clean and lubricated (somehow). Pleasurable to ride maybe (if you like that slickness) but its very early days to call out cables in comparison to what is an immature technology.

It was supposed to use 802.11a wifi BTW, Di2 - then they tried bluetooth, then they decided to cable it up quite close to release, to make it more reliable...to me thats a bit of an engineering fudge, you have this whizbang electronic kit still connected via cables, just data not twisted metal.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 22, 2015)

weepiper said:


> Actually Evans are one of the highest payers in the industry. I think their main problem is they don't employ enough staff (as an example, there's a big Evans about a mile away from my shop, and my place employs more _mechanics_ than their entire shop staff) and they're just not a very nice place to work from what I hear. Large faceless chain store.



It just seems to be staffed by people that don't actually like bikes. Anywhere else and people will show an interest, share the passion for what is/can be, something really quite neat and beautiful.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 22, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Once setup how does it need less maintenance than cabled mechs? Barring a 1/8th turn on a rear mech barrel adjuster every 2k miles mechanical gruppos never need anything. Those servos in Di2 don't shift on thin air, then need to be clean and lubricated (somehow). Pleasurable to ride maybe (if you like that slickness) but its very early days to call out cables in comparison to what is an immature technology.
> 
> It was supposed to use 802.11a wifi BTW, Di2 - then they tried bluetooth, then they decided to cable it up quite close to release, to make it more reliable...to me thats a bit of an engineering fudge, you have this whizbang electronic kit still connected via cables, just data not twisted metal.



I still find it preferable. I theory it's only a barrel turn, but in practice...


To be fair, I actually don't think I've had anything that wasn't: a bargain basement BSO/Alfine on a bar end indexed shifter (hello chain stretch!)/Friction shifting on a downtube (best of the bunch tbf, though tuning my radio when when I'm gasping up a hill is less than ideal). At risk of sounding like I'm just here to talk about My Great Bike Collection, my Look KG 196 is with the shop (not Evans  ) ready to be put together with Campag Record (couldn't run Di2 through the frame!) so will give modern wired groups a fair crack/

Tbh I get Di2 is not a particular rational preference (and says more about my  attitude to bike maintenance/knowledge). I just likes it and it works like I know it to.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 22, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> What a climb that is. More of a Nazi salute than a road.



Did Chalkpit Lane on Sunday. It's the second kick that I always forget about. Grim. Even at 34/28.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 22, 2015)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.2...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sbI6NEau7zaJy6RrsuaFA2Q!2e0

its this off camber corner thats the killer.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 22, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> It was supposed to use 802.11a wifi BTW, Di2 - then they tried bluetooth, then they decided to cable it up quite close to release, to make it more reliable...to me thats a bit of an engineering fudge, you have this whizbang electronic kit still connected via cables, just data not twisted metal.



WiFi would be less convenient because then you'd have three (or four/five/six) separate batteries and things to charge and probably make the product too expensive to be commercially feasible - see Mavic Zap. Tiso make a Bluetooth controlled electronic shifting system but even that has centralised and wired power. Also, Shimano's add-on wireless gear for Di2 (D-Fly) retains the power cables.

The new Synchro Shift XTR Di2 gruppo looks interesting. There's only one shifter so you just shift up and down and the system manages the derailleurs. I might try it on my Disc Trucker.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 22, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> (couldn't run Di2 through the frame!) so will give modern wired groups a fair crack



You can Di2 anything with enough drill bits, dental tools, patience and, occasionally, compressed air.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 22, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Knowledge wise everything you need is on sheldon brown. That site took me from novice to capable (but no ace mechanic). There is a right of passage buying a groupset and fitting it on a frame.


Seems more complicated than I thought. Was hoping to use the forks off the Giant but sounds like you need a special tool to insert headsets into frames. Ooh er.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 22, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> You can Di2 anything with enough drill bits, dental tools, patience and, occasionally, compressed air.



You can but not even I would ruin such a beautiful frame due to my shithouse fear of cables!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 22, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Seems more complicated than I thought. Was hoping to use the forks off the Giant but sounds like you need a special tool to insert headsets into frames. Ooh er.



The two headsets might not be compatible anyway - despite both being 1 1/8" and internal. I have the headset cup press tool, cup extractor and star nut tools if you want to borrow. Might as well spend £20 and get a new headset for the new frame...


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 22, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Seems more complicated than I thought. Was hoping to use the forks off the Giant but sounds like you need a special tool to insert headsets into frames. Ooh er.



Just use a length of threaded rod (M12-M20 is fine), two bolts and a handful of big washers. For at least the first ten years of my cycling career I hammered headsets in using a combination of youthful enthusiasm and a 12-o-clock,3-o-clock, 6-o-clock, 9-o-clock hammering pattern!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 22, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> Just use a length of threaded rod (M12-M20 is fine), two bolts and a handful of big washers.



This is all a headset press is anyway.

Best headset cup insertion method I've seen is a kid in the skatepark next to Brixton Cycles putting the cup in the headtube, leaning the frame up against the wall and then kicking the other end of the headtube.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 23, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Best headset cup insertion method I've seen is a kid in the skatepark next to Brixton Cycles putting the cup in the headtube, leaning the frame up against the wall and then kicking the other end of the headtube.



He now works at Evans.


----------



## Onket (Jan 23, 2015)

Turned up to 11 on the fucking coldometer this morning.


----------



## Onket (Jan 23, 2015)

Or down.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 23, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> The two headsets might not be compatible anyway - despite both being 1 1/8" and internal. I have the headset cup press tool, cup extractor and star nut tools if you want to borrow. Might as well spend £20 and get a new headset for the new frame...



My confusion begins! 

Some Googling reveals the headset on the Giant is an FSA No.11AGY (http://www.ukbikestore.co.uk/product/402/141_2351/fsa-no11-agy---giant-ocr.html). The headset listed when you buy the Cube frame as a complete bike is CUBE Orbit Z-t, top zero-stack 1 1/8", bottom 1 1/2" integrated.

From that can you tell what headset I'll need to buy? Ta.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 23, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> My confusion begins!
> 
> Some Googling reveals the headset on the Giant is an FSA No.11AGY (http://www.ukbikestore.co.uk/product/402/141_2351/fsa-no11-agy---giant-ocr.html). The headset listed when you buy the Cube frame as a complete bike is CUBE Orbit Z-t, top zero-stack 1 1/8", bottom 1 1/2" integrated.
> 
> From that can you tell what headset I'll need to buy? Ta.



The bad news is the Cube uses a 1 1/8" cup at the top of the head tube and 1 1/4" at the top of the fork (the crown race).The Giant uses 1 1/8" top and bottom. You need not only a new headset for the Cube, you need a new fork too. (there is a chris king 1 1/4> 1/18 adapter IIRC but I wouldn't fuck with that.)

Is it too late to send the cube back and buy another frame with 1/18th headtube?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 23, 2015)

I have weird proportions so very few frames fit me. Cube's do, so I'd rather buy another fork. Surprised at how much they are, tbh.

So I need to look for forks that taper from 1 1/8" to 1 1/4" then?

Thanks, Sig.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 23, 2015)

Like these bad boys: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/B905-WILI...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item234960f545


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 23, 2015)

I guess the risk is that I buy the frame (£100), forks (£50), headset (£20) then discover other issues. TBH the Ultegra gruppo on the Giant is pretty tired, but it might just need a new chain and cassette (I recently replaced the standard chainset with a Tiagra compact).


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 23, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> I have weird proportions so very few frames fit me. Cube's do, so I'd rather buy another fork. Surprised at how much they are, tbh.
> 
> So I need to look for forks that taper from 1 1/8" to 1 1/4" then?
> 
> Thanks, Sig.



The Cube website says 1 1/2" not 1 1/4". It also says the Orbit Z-t comes with a 1 1/8" adaptor so you're (probably) sorted.

I don't think an adaptor is a cause for worry as long it's installed correctly and the headset is appropriately pre-loaded. I've made and used my own before and they've been fine. Chris King and Cube are probably better at making them than I am...

E2A: just re-read all this and realised you're getting the headset already installed in a Cube bike so you're not going to get the 1 1/8" adaptor.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 23, 2015)

Gloves on gloves, socks on socks, scarf, my thick hat, tracky bottoms. Brrr. Still sub-zero out there apparently.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 23, 2015)

that Wilier fork is cut - you need an uncut one ideally.

Why not just buy this for £200? Proper bike!

https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/261428/


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 23, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> The Cube website says 1 1/2" not 1 1/4". It also says the Orbit Z-t comes with a 1 1/8" adaptor so you're (probably) sorted.



My mistake - however I still would have no truck with an kind of adapter on something as critical as the steerer - personally like.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 23, 2015)

Fuck it. It all seems too complicated! I'll just make do with a too big frame and keep an eye out for cheap complete Cubes on eBay.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 23, 2015)

I thought the game was back on for a sec, but this has been cut already too: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RASTON-UD...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item3ce6526ffb


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 23, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Fuck it. It all seems too complicated! I'll just make do with a too big frame and keep an eye out for cheap complete Cubes on eBay.



Blame taiwan INC and its insatiable desire to invent new standards and convince 40 something middle manager weekenders that an inch and eighth steerer isn't stiff enough to cope with the twisting forces of their sprint between cafe and lamp post. I think we're only 10 years away from using a 14" ceramic watercooled bearing from a Bell Huey's main rotor as steering bearing...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 23, 2015)

Ha!

Game might be back on... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TREK-BONT.../111572697118?pt=US_Forks&hash=item19fa40401e


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 23, 2015)

steerer has been cut....


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Gloves on gloves, socks on socks, scarf, my thick hat, tracky bottoms. Brrr. Still sub-zero out there apparently.


Wuss!


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 23, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Fuck it. It all seems too complicated! I'll just make do with a too big frame and keep an eye out for cheap complete Cubes on eBay.



Just buy this:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/hope-tapered-1-5-reducer-crown/rp-prod71609


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 23, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> Just buy this:
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/hope-tapered-1-5-reducer-crown/rp-prod71609



Or would this do the job? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CIrwmqeYqsMCFUXKtAodh3QA5w&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 23, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Or would this do the job? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CIrwmqeYqsMCFUXKtAodh3QA5w&gclsrc=aw.ds



Not on its own as you'd still end up with 1 1/2" dia. at the bottom race so you'd still need a reducer.

I wonder how many thousands of hours I've spend looking at web pages of bicycle/motorbike/car parts and wondering if they'll fit.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 23, 2015)

Gotya. I guess the reducer itself is universal? Or will I need to match Hope with Hope, Ritchey with Ritchey, etc?

Thanks for helping me with all the noob questions.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 23, 2015)

The issue with a reducer is its a steel shim sitting betwixt bearing outer face and lower cup. Its taking on the weight of the bearing and transferring it to the lower cup. It will work but it will accelerate wear of both the bearing, lower cup and the inner diameter of the frame tube material (guessing alu). It provides friction where no friction should be.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 23, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Gotya. I guess the reducer itself is universal? Or will I need to match Hope with Hope, Ritchey with Ritchey, etc?
> 
> Thanks for helping me with all the noob questions.



They should be generic but there are no 100% guarantees in the bicycle parts cross-pollination game!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 23, 2015)

its a 45x45 'Cane creek' standard headset, *should* be fine.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 23, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> The issue with a reducer is its a steel shim sitting betwixt bearing outer face and lower cup. Its taking on the weight of the bearing and transferring it to the lower cup. It will work but it will accelerate wear of both the bearing, lower cup and the inner diameter of the frame tube material (guessing alu). It provides friction where no friction should be.



There can only be friction if it can move so as long as it's a good fit and installed correctly it won't move. It will however crack an Al head tube if it gets too cold - say -15 deg. or colder.


----------



## Onket (Jan 23, 2015)

I could start a bike maintenance thread for you all if you like.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 23, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> There can only be friction if it can move so as long as it's a good fit and installed correctly it won't move. It will however crack an Al head tube if it gets too cold - say -15 deg. or colder.


There will be friction, even if its an interference fit or near interference fit, its a dead bit of metal where no metal is meant to be.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Wuss!


A warm wuss


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2015)

Crispy said:


> A warm wuss


I like this kind of cold. It is genuinely bracing and keeps you alert. Better than a cup of coffee first thing. 
I love that solitary tear that runs down your cheek when the cool breeze strikes your face.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 23, 2015)

Crispy said:


> A warm wuss


Not as warm as me, on the tube with a nice book.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 23, 2015)

Onket said:


> I could start a bike maintenance thread for you all if you like.



It's all relevant to commuting


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Not as warm as me, on the tube with a nice book.


a fair weather cyclist - tsk <shakes head sadly>


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 23, 2015)

I've been yellow-bellied this week, bit ashamed to be on the bus for the last two days!  There is ice all over the place, though I'd have mostly been on main roads.  It's more tiredness than fear of the cold I think, though I had an iron infusion on Tuesday (bit anaemic at the moment) so that should pick me up a bit.  Still haven't cleaned my bike, it's a mess. Something to do this weekend!


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2015)

There's nothing "wussy" or "yellow bellied" about using a more comfortable mode of transport you lunatics.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes there is.


----------



## Onket (Jan 23, 2015)

ChrisFilter is correct.


----------



## Onket (Jan 23, 2015)

And, for the record,  that tommers is a bloody disgrace.


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2015)

Onket said:


> And, for the record,  that tommers is a bloody disgrace.


Fuck off Onket.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2015)

It's not been that cold really. I can understand avoiding cycling if it's icy and dangerous, or if it's windy, but otherwise, get a grip.


----------



## Onket (Jan 23, 2015)

tommers said:


> Fuck off Onket.



wuss/yellow belly etc


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2015)

That's not very nice and he was being especially manly and everything.

Edit: Tch Tch.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 24, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Gotya. I guess the reducer itself is universal? Or will I need to match Hope with Hope, Ritchey with Ritchey, etc?
> 
> Thanks for helping me with all the noob questions.



Actually, now I've thought about this the solution is obvious: buy another Cube Orbit Z-t headset to get the 1 1/8" reducer. Then you know you're getting one that's compatible with your headset. And you're getting a spare headset which you will use eventually. For now put it in your trophy cabinet of surplus bike parts.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 24, 2015)

Good call. Although to be honest I'm erring towards getting a full frameset off ebay. It won't be as good a fit for me as a Cube frame, but it'll do for the turbo trainer and the 2 x 35 mile a week commute I'm planning.


----------



## stavros (Jan 24, 2015)

I found a new favourite bit of road this morning. Just over 5 miles long and with a tiny downhill gradient (about 0.4%), I got on the top chainset and really powered it on the beautifully smooth tarmac. My thighs felt seriously good once I'd done.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Good call. Although to be honest I'm erring towards getting a full frameset off ebay. It won't be as good a fit for me as a Cube frame, but it'll do for the turbo trainer and the 2 x 35 mile a week commute I'm planning.



£150 quid for a brand new frame, carbon fork and headset.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 25, 2015)

Bargain! That could well be an option. I think I'm gonna need the LBS though. I'm struggling with an ultegra rear derailleur. When the lever is in the highest gear you can't click back down and it feels like the cogs are all one too far to the right. Can't get into bottom cog and can shift off the top cog. Tried all sorts of combos of the H, L and B screws but no joy. Successfully indexed the front which is a first. I'm fucking useless!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 25, 2015)

Take the chain off, remove the cable from the mech and make sure the jockey wheels line up *exactly* with the smallest sprocket.

click 3 times on the lever from top, set the chain on the 4 sprocket and wind the cable adjuster all the way in. Make sure cable run is correct. Get the chain sitting on 4th sprocket and not skipping up and down as starting point, then its just a question of getting the limit stop on lowest sprocket correct. On some shimano mechs there is also the screw at the back of the mech parallel to the dropout - loosen this.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Bargain! That could well be an option. I think I'm gonna need the LBS though. I'm struggling with an ultegra rear derailleur. When the lever is in the highest gear you can't click back down and it feels like the cogs are all one too far to the right. Can't get into bottom cog and can shift off the top cog. Tried all sorts of combos of the H, L and B screws but no joy. Successfully indexed the front which is a first. I'm fucking useless!


sounds like your gear hanger's bent - stand behind the bike and check how it lines up:






LBS can straighten it for you if so


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 25, 2015)

Ah, yeah, it looks like the middle one. Ta!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 25, 2015)

If this is an alu frame with a replaceable dropout just replace it.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 25, 2015)

I had a proper look and it's actually fine. Straight as a die.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 26, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Bargain! That could well be an option. I think I'm gonna need the LBS though. I'm struggling with an ultegra rear derailleur. When the lever is in the highest gear you can't click back down and it feels like the cogs are all one too far to the right. Can't get into bottom cog and can shift off the top cog. Tried all sorts of combos of the H, L and B screws but no joy. Successfully indexed the front which is a first. I'm fucking useless!



Check the cable guide that runs under the BB; make sure it's straight and not full of shit. Or just get Di2.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 26, 2015)

Just another note to big up TrainerRoad. It's seriously addictive. I've never managed to last more than 45 mins on the turbo trainer before, but last night I happily (sort of) sat through 90 mins of cadence work. The way it talks you through different intervals is really helpful and not at all patronising or overly American like some of these things can (I'm looking at you, Sufferfest).

Obviously I'd rather be spinning through the lanes of Kent, but as a winter training it's very, very impressive for £6 a month.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 26, 2015)

Back on the commute again this morning, only the second full ride in this year.  Someone nearly killed me within the first few minutes (pulling out across a cycle lane into queuing traffic without bothering to look) which fired me up for a fairly fast time overall.  Humanity recovered it's reputation slightly with the bus driver who acknowledged with an apologetic wave when he'd ended up stuck over the bike crossing when the lights changed, and by someone politely letting me where the short cycle lane rejoins the busy fast main road.  It's nicer when it feels like you exist.  Traffic lights were mostly against me, but I balanced this with fairly good times on the climbs, it's almost as if shitting away several kilos of bodyweight a couple of weeks back has helped me out.

Still haven't cleaned the bike.


----------



## steeeve (Jan 26, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a good turbo trainer that doesn't cost a fortune? (I realise it's not commute related!)


----------



## The Boy (Jan 26, 2015)

steeeve said:


> Can anyone recommend a good turbo trainer that doesn't cost a fortune? (I realise it's not commute related!)



I have one of these which does the job fine, though it's the only one I've used so not got anything to compare it to iyswim.

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/super-crono-mag-force-turbo-trainer-pack-id_8313999.html


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 26, 2015)

I've got the most basic Tacx - Blue Motion - and it's fine but as above, I've got nothing to compare it with.

One day I'll save up and get the Wahoo Kickr.


----------



## steeeve (Jan 26, 2015)

are they easy to get the bike in and out? I don't have a spare!


----------



## BigTom (Jan 26, 2015)

steeeve said:


> Can anyone recommend a good turbo trainer that doesn't cost a fortune? (I realise it's not commute related!)



How much money do you want to spend? I'll try to remember to ask at work tomorrow. I dunno anything about turbo trainers, so I don't know what other questions I might get asked, but I'm sure that'll be one.


----------



## steeeve (Jan 26, 2015)

£100 to £150? Depends if there's any benefit over the decathlon one I suppose


----------



## The Boy (Jan 26, 2015)

steeeve said:


> are they easy to get the bike in and out? I don't have a spare!


Minor ball ache, but nothing that makes me wish I had a spare bike every time I use it.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 26, 2015)

steeeve said:


> £100 to £150? Depends if there's any benefit over the decathlon one I suppose


Get one on the TrainerRoad compatible list. As per previous post, it makes turbo training fun. Which is mental.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 26, 2015)

Turbo trainers are _definitely _not commuting 

I went the wrong way coming off London Bridge (north side) as I always do


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 26, 2015)

My cycle commute is a 74 mile round trip. I need to train for that. Ergo, turbo trainer are ruled: valid chat.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 26, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> My cycle commute is a 74 mile round trip. I need to train for that. Ergo, turbo trainer are ruled: valid chat.


I'm only messin


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2015)

wtf is a turbo trainer?


----------



## The Boy (Jan 26, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> wtf is a turbo trainer?


It's a thing you stick your bike into so that you can ride it while you watch the news on TV.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2015)

Ah, an exercise bike


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 26, 2015)

And clean your top tube. With sweat.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 26, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> And clean your top tube. With sweat.


I shall just interject here that if you're going to stick your bike on a turbo trainer for fuck's sake grease your seatpost first. I had to trash someone's £70 Thomson seatpost last week to get it out of their frame, because he'd been using the bike on a turbo and sweated all over it. It seizes stuff solid.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 26, 2015)

weepiper said:


> I shall just interject here that if you're going to stick your bike on a turbo trainer for fuck's sake grease your seatpost first. I had to trash someone's £70 Thomson seatpost last week to get it out of their frame, because he'd been using the bike on a turbo and sweated all over it. It seizes stuff solid.



Yup, heard that a few times. Tbh they're really not my thing. Half the beauty of cycling is eating up roads. The trip. IMO


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 26, 2015)

It is. But there aren't many trips to be taken at 9pm on weekday evenings in winter.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 26, 2015)

And I have a lot of training to do before it gets light in the evenings. I have club mates' fitness levels to catch up with.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 26, 2015)

To change the subject a little....

May I say that Pashley customer service is fucking BRILLIANT 

As you were.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 26, 2015)

That's very much on subject.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 27, 2015)

steeeve said:


> £100 to £150? Depends if there's any benefit over the decathlon one I suppose



What I've been told:
At that price, they are pretty much of a muchness, the more you spend the quieter they get and they tend to get a bit easier to get the bike on and off. If oyu spend a lot more you'll get one with electronics so you can hook it up to a computer for data etc.

Make sure the one you get fits your wheel size / quick release or bolt.

Suggested also that you get a spare tyre/wheel or use an old tyre/wheel whilst on it as it'll cane through your tyres.

No specific recommendations though, most people have only used one or two so it's hard to give an actual recommendation. From what I've been told I'd go with the decathlon one if I wanted one.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 27, 2015)

Does anyone else think this thread has got far too unwieldy? Nobody commutes on a turbo trainer! We are allowed more than one cycling thread!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 27, 2015)

My capacity to deflect grumbles has maxed. I'll start a new thread.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 27, 2015)

Done.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 27, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Does anyone else think this thread has got far too unwieldy? Nobody commutes on a turbo trainer! We are allowed more than one cycling thread!



Sub forum!


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jan 27, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Does anyone else think this thread has got far too unwieldy? Nobody commutes on a turbo trainer! We are allowed more than one cycling thread!


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 27, 2015)

Today is one of those days I do my commute twice. This morning, someone stopped next to me at some traffic lights and told me with much smugness that my saddle was too high. Instead of deflecting I'm afraid I bit. Told him he wasn't me and wasn't riding my bike. He was all 'well it is, I do know what I'm talking about, I'm quite the expert blah blah' so I told him not to patronise me. He said 'fine, if you want to damage your hips go ahead' (the cunt) so I'm afraid I told him to fuck off. He shot off when the lights changed and jumped a red to get away from me, so I suspect he was a bit peeved that I had sailed past him a few minutes previously.

But ffs  I mean, we all see people with their saddle too low or whatever, but you don't say anything unless it's a friend and you know you can give advice in a well meaning way -- and not at a red light approaching Old St roundabout ffs. Also, I'm not going to explain to a fucking random dickhead at a red light that I have my saddle tilted  down at the front because it's a men's one and I have a clitoris to think about  So yeah, it does look too high from the back. But it's fucking not  I'm tall, you twat, I've got long legs and I'm not riding an upright like you so the configuration is different.

It's going to turn out to be someone off this thread isn't it 

And I get to repeat the whole thing in an hour  Return journey was good, ftr. Cold and not sunny like on the way in, but lots of considerate cabbies


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2015)

I'd have growled at em. Though I did have a go at someone on Sunday for undertaking...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2015)

http://road.cc/content/news/141292-...ead-londons-crossrail-segregated-cycle-routes 
I still like cycling in traffic, but this is undeniably a positive move.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 27, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I'd have growled at em. Though I did have a go at someone on Sunday for undertaking...


 
I had a go at someone yesterday for _over _taking me - I think this was justified as they fucking crashed into me as they did so because I moved out slightly to avoid a drain cover.  It was on a narrow segregated cycle lane so one wouldn't expect to be overtaken... especially as it was a short distance from a red light.  He had the cheek to blame me!  Ah well - we both stayed on luckily so no harm done - and we cycled along heatedly debating who was at fault for some time which was kind of fun.


----------



## Onket (Jan 27, 2015)

Do you want to borrow an allen key, Rebelda? Or maybe a monkey wrench?


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 27, 2015)

Onket said:


> Do you want to borrow an allen key, Rebelda? Or maybe a monkey wrench?


Fuck off  I've got a pit lock on my seat post anyway


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 27, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> http://road.cc/content/news/141292-...ead-londons-crossrail-segregated-cycle-routes
> I still like cycling in traffic, but this is undeniably a positive move.


Well the cabbies have taken it to court....


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 27, 2015)

The cabbies can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 28, 2015)

Bottled it again today because the BBC forecast said heavy rain, and since I only have an improvised mudguard on the back and my waterproof jacket died a few weeks back I took the bus.  Cue jealously watching people whizz past the bus propelled by a really tasty tailwind, with barely any rain.  Fuckers.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 28, 2015)

Came to a juddering halt inches from a woman who stepped out into the mouth of my exit from the roundabout while lost in her phone.

"CHRIST!!!!"
"...."
"Please look right when crossing the road!" <pleading face>
"Well, you know, accidents happen!" <breezy and cheerful>

You wouldn't be smiling if I hit you, silly person. OR if I was a truck.


----------



## Winot (Jan 28, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Well the cabbies have taken it to court....



Hopefully should be OK (judicial review is about the way the decision was reached rather than the decision itself).  At worst will introduce 10 week delay apparently.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 28, 2015)

Had a nice ride in, but it will be windy on the way back.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 28, 2015)

A side wind too. Careful on the bridges!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 28, 2015)

Brief snow flurry here which made me momentarily glad that I hadn't ridden in. Stopped now.  I can still be relatively happy about avoiding the 18mph headwind, but at the same time I quite like a nice workout.


----------



## tommers (Jan 28, 2015)

I am at the point where I hate everybody else on the train.

Might be time to start cycling again.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 28, 2015)

tommers said:


> I am at the point where I hate everybody else on the train.
> 
> Might be time to start cycling again.



This very emotion has kept me on the bike all winter this far with no mudguards and a frequently wet arse...because the alternative is Thameslink.


----------



## plurker (Jan 28, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> This very emotion has kept me on the bike all winter this far with no mudguards and a frequently wet arse...because the alternative is Thameslink.



This, in spades.
One of my team lives v.close to me and trains it in Streatham-Farringdon.  Best part of a grand a year and she's late probably 3 times a week on average.  
Having said that it looks cold out there; but all the more reason to ride quicker


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 28, 2015)

Windy tonight, especially on my way in  was all sweaty-haired in my seminar. Had myself a couple of good pace boats on the way home though, so that kept me warm. I think I have a commute friend too. On my way home on wednesdays, we end up doing the same thing: he's braver than me at the junction I mentioned a while ago, so crosses it while I wait. Then I catch and overtake him on the flat and we end up at the same traffic lights, where we part ways. Had a little chat and everything today  

Nothing terrible today, but saw a classic black cab turning left across a cyclist with no indication last night  Didn't get to ask if he was okay, adrenaline had him haring off down Hackney Rd


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 28, 2015)

Fucking Hell, Bingo anyone?


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 28, 2015)

Whatacunt. Delusional. I can imagine what it's like to be overtaken by him, and it's not fun


----------



## Onket (Jan 29, 2015)

Looks and sounds like a wanker.

His email address is on there.


----------



## fredfelt (Jan 29, 2015)

So according to John Thomas anyone who supports this investment in bicycle infrastructure are 'eco types living out their childhood fantasies'.  With that argument I can't see his appeal being taken seriously, at all.


----------



## Onket (Jan 29, 2015)

A 'John Thomas' is a penis, isn't it?


----------



## fredfelt (Jan 29, 2015)

More of a cock


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 29, 2015)

He's been paid by a newspaper to write something inflammatory. Easy money. Being a knob pays well.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 29, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> He's been paid by a newspaper to write something inflammatory. Easy money. Being a knob pays well.


Well, no, this is the chairman of the LTDA, the guys who are trying to stop the cycle superhighways - and who also have a seat on the TFL board.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm being talked into strava  I think it would be a really bad idea for me  Would be nice to track my commute, but I think I'd get competitive really quickly.


----------



## Onket (Jan 29, 2015)

rebelda said:


> I'm being talked into strava  I think it would be a really bad idea for me  Would be nice to track my commute, but I think I'd get competitive really quickly.


I tried it but it didn't work so many times that I just gave up in the end.

Maybe it's more reliable now.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 29, 2015)

Onket said:


> I tried it but it didn't work so many times that I just gave up in the end.
> 
> Maybe it's more reliable now.


I won't bother if it's unreliable. That'll just wind me up.


----------



## plurker (Jan 29, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> I won't bother if it's unreliable. That'll just wind me up.



I've used Strava to record every ride and run I've done in the past 18 months or so; nearly 600 activities. (Using an android phone)
The app crashed and stopped the recording mid-ride maybe 7 or 8 times. That's not a bad hit rate tbh.


----------



## Onket (Jan 29, 2015)

I stopped battling with it towards the end of 2012. 

They must have pulled their fucking fingers out.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 29, 2015)

If I do the version of my commute with a train section in the middle (I record them as two separate rides) it somehow adds about four miles on to the distance for the last mile and a half up to the office, which produces some pretty good average speeds!  Doesn't show up on the map or pick up any segments, max speed is still whatever it is, just a glitch.  Cropping fixes it.  That's the only issue I've come across, specific to one place, other than when I've not pressed the start button properly on my phone (massively annoying if you've gone for a sprint).

Someone'll say Strava thread >>>  soon.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 29, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Someone'll say Strava thread >>>  soon.


I dithered for ages about which thread to ask about it in


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 29, 2015)

MyTracks is a lot simpler.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 29, 2015)

I love Strava - I only started using it at the beginning of the year but I've done at least one ride on each day so far and it's not had any issues yet...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 29, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> MyTracks is a lot simpler.


Strava is all about the segments. It's peerless.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 30, 2015)

Tightened up my front brake and braved the ice this morning, which really only extended to the end of my back lane.  After popping into the health centre two minutes down the road I set off sticking to the main roads and ignoring a few of the cut-throughs for cyclists that won't have been gritted.  33 minutes to the office, comparing rather favourably with 1hr 52 on buses yesterday.  Kind of tired but less stressed.  Roads were fine, saw the odd bit of ice at the margin but I was riding fairly wide anyway.  Much less traffic than yesterday too, suspect a lot of WFH going on today after yesterday morning's gridlock.


----------



## plurker (Jan 30, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> I dithered for ages about which thread to ask about it in



Pre-existing Strava thread; join usssssss


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 30, 2015)

Not so many bikes out this morning in the smoke. Fricking cold is why.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 30, 2015)

One of the nice things with Strava is all the graphs and shit you get.  This is the profile of my regular commute: 
There's an alternative marginally longer route that gets rid of most of the middle lump, but that's partly on an increasingly worn tarmac track which will never ever get gritted.  I prefer the dual carriageway with a wide and not too busy bus lane, plus climbing is good for you.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 30, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Not so many bikes out this morning in the smoke. Fricking cold is why.


I'd be out on mine if it wasn't in the shop (new chain set, can't wait to get it back). I love cold sunny mornings - once your legs have warmed up.


----------



## plurker (Jan 30, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> One of the nice things with Strava is all the graphs and shit you get.


If that floats your boat, you need to link it into http://veloviewer.com/

I've not found it too cold this week tbh, all the talk of _the coldest snap since 19xx blah_ was over-hyped. 
All I've done is swapped my lightweight longsleeve for a merino one - that's all on the top half - and added an earwarmer band thing


----------



## The Boy (Jan 30, 2015)

Would have been a lovely day for a bike ride this morning.  Instead, it was a mediocre morning for a slippy walk.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 30, 2015)

-1 here this morning.  If the forecast had said that last night I'd have made plans for the bus instead, when I last checked it claimed it would remain above freezing all night so I expected a bit of a thaw.  In the end it was fine, layered up and double-buffed.  Hills felt a bit easier again even though I've barely ridden this month, I think the weight is staying off.

but yeah, this isn't 'extreme cold' by any measure.  It can fucking well snow properly or piss off, if I can't sledge on it then there's no fucking point.  About 2cm max here, doesn't even cover the grass bits properly, lower down in the city it's just a dusting on wheelie bins and car roofs.


----------



## Onket (Jan 31, 2015)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/new-unused-cycling-water-bottles.331785/


----------



## plurker (Feb 2, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> but yeah, this isn't 'extreme cold' by any measure.



It was pretty cold this morning here; lungfuls of icy air are always good for a wake-up call!


----------



## braindancer (Feb 2, 2015)

Aye it was fuckin' freezing - definitely a morning for layers....  but a guy pulled up next to me at a red light wearing just a t-shirt, a pair of shorts, plimpsolls and ankle socks and no gloves.  He looked extremely cold - his arms appeared to be spasming somewhat.  I felt rather sorry for the poor chap - but then he did bring it on himself as judging from his bike it wasn't poverty that forced him to cycle in such unsuitable clothing.  Some people make odd choices....


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 2, 2015)

I spotted a short-wearer too, must have been a Geordie.

Minus two here according to the forecast, but felt a bit warmer to me (spotted a bit of ice).  Fairly weak tailwind today, about 7mph.  I thrashed it on a section of the dual carriageway riding up the outside of slower moving traffic in Lane 1 but weakened at the summit of the hill, then spent the next couple of miles feeling like someone was standing on my chest.


----------



## Onket (Feb 2, 2015)

Isn't Orang Utan still wearing shorts?


----------



## braindancer (Feb 2, 2015)

See a fair few short wearers - I used to be a winter-long short wearer myself - but just a t-shirt on the top half and no gloves? Madness I tell you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 2, 2015)

Onket said:


> Isn't Orang Utan still wearing shorts?


 Yes of course.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 2, 2015)

I wore shorts. Long sleeves, jacket, hat, 2 layers of gloves and socks, but shorts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 2, 2015)

It's warming up again this week, it seems. I think we got away with a mild winter.


----------



## plurker (Feb 2, 2015)

I wore long tights under my shorts, a longsleeved tee (merino), buff, earwarmer band, thick gloves

Was only cold for the first 2 miles though, but it was proper cold. Still is in fact.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 2, 2015)

Thermal bib leggings, three-quarter length gym legging things over top, base layer, another (loosish) base layer, windproof Aldi jacket, two thin buff rip-offs (one from neck up to nose , other on top), lobster gloves.  Thick cycling socks and cheap overshoes.

I end up riding the downhill bits at the start of my ride faster, just to keep warm, then suffer on the climbs later.


----------



## Onket (Feb 2, 2015)

I still wear the same clothes as a couple of pages ago when we were last talking about it.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It's warming up again this week, it seems. I think we got away with a mild winter.



Way to fucking jinx it


----------



## The Boy (Feb 2, 2015)

Onket said:


> I still wear the same clothes as a couple of pages ago when we were last talking about it.



Still?  Might wanna wash 'em, bud.


----------



## Onket (Feb 2, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Still?  Might wanna wash 'em, bud.


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 2, 2015)

I've got some new things, if we're talking about clothes again  Some merino boxers with a bit of padding, for when I'm not wearing the lycra leggings. A long sleeve merino top (although I've been warm enough in vests/t shirt) and a Gore soft shell jacket. I also bought a twat hat, because it was cheap, but I don't know if I'll ever wear it


----------



## plurker (Feb 2, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> twat hat


?


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 2, 2015)

plurker said:


> ?


----------



## The Boy (Feb 2, 2015)

Compulsory wearing, imo.

My current fave is:


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 2, 2015)

I wear one under my helmet at this time of year. It's currently a Rouleur one. It was free. I know some of the guys there.


----------



## Onket (Feb 2, 2015)

*clang*


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 2, 2015)

Onket said:


> *clang*


Round two?


----------



## Utopia (Feb 2, 2015)

Now this, THIS is a commute! Incredible skills!


----------



## Onket (Feb 2, 2015)

Anyway, talking of freebies-


Onket said:


> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/new-unused-cycling-water-bottles.331785/


----------



## weepiper (Feb 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It's warming up again this week, it seems. I think we got away with a mild winter.



My road biking mate posted this picture of his afternoon ride today with the caption 'careful son, there's a wee bit of ice down that way'


----------



## Onket (Feb 2, 2015)

It's grim up north!


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 2, 2015)

Fuck bikes, that would be wicked on a sledge!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 2, 2015)

Onket said:


> *clang*


Hardly name-dropping  They're club mates.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 2, 2015)

My sinuses swell up after a ride at the mo. Ow. Feel like I've been punched.


----------



## plurker (Feb 3, 2015)

Bit slushy this morning on Streatham backroads, but drivers seemed to be generous in giving way to me. 
Once I got onto Kings Avenue it was all fine; just shitcoldwet


----------



## a_chap (Feb 3, 2015)

Cold this morning but pretty nice out there right now. No snow, no wind, mild(ish)


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 3, 2015)

There was snow this morning in London! I wasn't expecting it, but the roads weren't icy, so it was fine.


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm wearing my breton stripe dress again Onket


----------



## Utopia (Feb 3, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> There was snow this morning in London! I wasn't expecting it, but the roads weren't icy, so it was fine.


 
'twas lovely at 7am in Hackney this morning, plenty of virgin snow where I could draw lovely fine lines in with my pinarello single speed.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 3, 2015)

Saw a guy this morning on a lovely early 80s Bianchi with Campag record. At the traffic lights if you listened carefully you could hear the sound of the bike slowly dissolving in salt.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 4, 2015)

what do people make of this 'safety' device?
https://www.blaze.cc/
eh? what's the point? how does having the shape of a bicycle projected on to the road in front of you going to keep you safe?


----------



## a_chap (Feb 4, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> what do people make of this 'safety' device?


I haven't been injured by one so far.


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't know and I don't care. I've seen them on the road a couple of times and I WANT ONE.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 4, 2015)

then there's this shite:
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...srail-for-bikes-scheme-approved-10023945.html


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 4, 2015)

and this one made me want to burn London down:
http://www.homesandproperty.co.uk/p...k-homes-along-londons-new-cycle-superhighways


----------



## BigTom (Feb 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> what do people make of this 'safety' device?
> https://www.blaze.cc/
> eh? what's the point? how does having the shape of a bicycle projected on to the road in front of you going to keep you safe?


File under: liberal's idea of a solution to a structural problem.

Still relies on drivers looking and acting, just gives then another point at which they can see you. If they look. How often do drivers look where the symbol will be? How many will pay attention to it? If you're in their blind spot, they see that then look in their mirrors you won't be there.

I think a lot of this is "something must be done, this is something, therefore it must be done" kind of thinking.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't think anything that makes you more visible is a bad thing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> I don't think anything that makes you more visible is a bad thing.


But it doesn't.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2015)

It does.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

It makes drivers notice a stupid projection of a bicycle a good few feet in front of the actual bike and cyclist, and would be confusing at best.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2015)

People who know more about the subject than you and I disagree. I'm happy to accept that. 

I won't be buying one though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

They're just other cyclists with other opinions. I trust my own.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> People who know more about the subject than you and I



Who?!


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 5, 2015)

Like most 'safety' devices, It'll become one of those things cyclists get blamed for not having in the event of an accident where someone else didn't look properly.

We should have one for cars that projects the number of points someone has on their license in front of them so we know to exercise caution around the more useless drivers.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 5, 2015)

a_chap said:


> I haven't been injured by one so far.


 
I saw one of these last night for the first time - a guy was cycling behind me with one for a time so the bike image was projected on to the road in front of my wheel - I found it very distracting - particularly as the bike image was not static but twisting around doing some kind of dance.  I was really confused by it at first - thinking what the fuck is going on? - then I realised what it was but even still I found it hard not to follow the dancing bike with my eyes instead of looking where I was going.  When we got to some lights I told the bloke that his novelty laser show was likely to cause an accident.  I hadn't twigged it was intended to be safety device


----------



## steeeve (Feb 5, 2015)

I'll probably regret asking this but what are peoples opinions on dark/black cycling gear? I normally go for bright colours / hi viz but saw a good deal on a windproof jersey that only comes in mostly black with a couple of reflective strips


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2015)

I hate the way snow can waft its way behind my glasses and get in my eyes


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 5, 2015)

steeeve said:


> I'll probably regret asking this but what are peoples opinions on dark/black cycling gear? I normally go for bright colours / hi viz but saw a good deal on a windproof jersey that only comes in mostly black with a couple of reflective strips



Black kit = way cool. As used by pre 1970 British TT riders as time trialing was banned on public roads - officially.

And the Belgian champion used to ride in an all black jersey  - which meant you were double hard.

Fuck hi-viz - its for herberts.


----------



## steeeve (Feb 5, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Black kit = way cool. As used by pre 1970 British TT riders as time trialing was banned on public roads - officially.
> 
> And the Belgian champion used to ride in an all black jersey  - which meant you were double hard.
> 
> Fuck hi-viz - its for herberts.



but from a commuting safely in the dark POV rather than racing / weekend riding?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 5, 2015)

no, fuck hi-viz - its for herberts - in all conditions


----------



## weepiper (Feb 5, 2015)

I think drivers develop hi-viz blindness anyway. I purposely bought a blue jacket rather than the fluoro yellow ones.


----------



## steeeve (Feb 5, 2015)

weepiper said:


> I think drivers develop hi-viz blindness anyway. I purposely bought a blue jacket rather than the fluoro yellow ones.



mines green but fairly bright, suppose you can't see the colour in the dark anyway so reflective strips become more important. It does help in the day time though, especially when it's overcast


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2015)

In the dark, lights matter more. I wear hi-viz to stand out in low light (ie streetlights or overcast)


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 5, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I hate the way snow can waft its way behind my glasses and get in my eyes


innit... ouch 

Also my toes... sealskinz might keep you dry, but they're not that warm! Hiking socks again next week.



weepiper said:


> I think drivers develop hi-viz blindness anyway. I purposely bought a blue jacket rather than the fluoro yellow ones.


I got the cheapest I could find - which was a mint one... so I look like toothpaste  My too small one is black. 

I will never look cool when I cycle, I don't really care.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 5, 2015)

steeeve said:


> I'll probably regret asking this but what are peoples opinions on dark/black cycling gear? I normally go for bright colours / hi viz but saw a good deal on a windproof jersey that only comes in mostly black with a couple of reflective strips



Lights > Reflectives > Hi-Vis

If the reflective strips are fairly prominent and on arms as well as body, then it won't be bad, you could combine with a hi-vis vest/gillet also.
Altura night-vision jackets are nicely visible from their reflectives in the dark (though I still wear a hi-vis gillet over it, which also has reflectives)







Will say the same about hi-vis as I have before - does nothing unless drivers look and is far less visible in poor visibility than lights or reflectives.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 5, 2015)

Looking good>safety


steeeve said:


> I'll probably regret asking this but what are peoples opinions on dark/black cycling gear? I normally go for bright colours / hi viz but saw a good deal on a windproof jersey that only comes in mostly black with a couple of reflective strips



According to most commuters, all black kit, with a contrasting stripe on the left bicep, works best for visibility. Or something.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 5, 2015)

BigTom said:


> Lights > Reflectives > Hi-Vis
> 
> If the reflective strips are fairly prominent and on arms as well as body, then it won't be bad, you could combine with a hi-vis vest/gillet also.
> Altura night-vision jackets are nicely visible from their reflectives in the dark (though I still wear a hi-vis gillet over it, which also has reflectives)
> ...



^But this, generally.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> I don't think anything that makes you more visible is a bad thing.



It's not a bad thing. It's not likely to cause collisions, and so it only has the possibility of reducing them. But it'll only work if drivers are looking and understand what it means. Which they don't and won't.

What I really don't like about these things is when they talk about "preventing" or "stopping" drivers from colliding with cyclists which it absolutely cannot do - only physical barriers can do that.
On a slightly different but similar tip, someone at one of our classes had a rear light which projects red lines out on either side of the bike to create a "bike lane" around you - but they only project about 6-10 inches out to the side of the bike, which means that you are directing drivers to pass you way too close and creating more danger.
Both that, and this Blaze thing, are designed around the (liberal) notion that if we all drove better / were better people, then the roads would be safe, which is total failure of thinking imo (see The Niceway Code for the endpoint of this crap)


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 5, 2015)

steeeve said:


> It does help in the day time though, especially when it's overcast



How do you know? Because you wore it and you didn't die?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 5, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> Looking good>safety
> 
> 
> According to most commuters, all black kit, with a contrasting stripe on the left bicep, works best for visibility. Or something.



I certainly take note of people in Rapha kit, perhaps you're onto something here..?


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 5, 2015)

Cheeeeeese!





I would choose a colour over black mostly (although my thermal tights are black with reflective strips) steeeve, partly because it's never _dark _dark in central London so I figure I'm more visible in something bright. YMMV obviously. If it's affordable and will do what you want it to, and you've got reflectors and decent lights on your bike go for it 

eta: I mostly chose it for fashion


----------



## steeeve (Feb 5, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> How do you know? Because you wore it and you didn't die?



yep that and bright colours are much easier to see in daylight than black. I think that may be why you don't see special forces storming buildings in their hi vis on tv


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> Who?!


These fellas:


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Black kit = way cool. As used by pre 1970 British TT riders as time trialing was banned on public roads - officially.
> 
> And the Belgian champion used to ride in an all black jersey  - which meant you were double hard.
> 
> Fuck hi-viz - its for herberts.


What's a herbert? It seems eminently sensible to wear hi viz


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> What's a herbert? It seems eminently sensible to wear hi viz


It's what space hippies call Federation Officers. Do you reach?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 5, 2015)

steeeve said:


> yep that and bright colours are much easier to see in daylight than black. I think that may be why you don't see special forces storming buildings in their hi vis on tv



very scientific - thanks - I'll start wearing hi-viz.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> It's what space hippies call Federation Officers. Do you reach?


Wot?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Wot?


----------



## steeeve (Feb 5, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> very scientific - thanks - I'll start wearing hi-viz.



It's obviously personal choice like helmets/headphones but you can't seriously be suggesting that hi vis clothing is the same or less visible than black. The clues in the name


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


>



I can't watch that.
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Herbert


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I can't watch that.
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Herbert


The Urban Dictionary is full of shit. 

The video I posted is a clip from the Classic Star Trek. As I said earlier, some space hippies are calling Federation officers "Herbert". It appears to be a term of abuse for squares or straights.  

I have only ever heard it on that episode, or from people ironically referencing that episode.  

And now on U75. Which doesn't surprise me a bit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't think it has anything to do with Star Trek!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 5, 2015)

steeeve said:


> can't seriously be suggesting that hi vis clothing is the same or less visible than black. The clues in the name



You can't prove its made any difference in how safely you cycle - the point is moot.


----------



## steeeve (Feb 5, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> You can't prove its made any difference in how safely you cycle - the point is moot.



You can't prove it doesn't. I can prove however it makes you more visible

Just in case there's somebody that hasn't seen it...it's probably been posted on here before


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with Star Trek!


It does. 

http://en.memory-alpha.org/wiki/Herbert_(slang)


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 5, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> The Urban Dictionary is full of shit.
> 
> The video I posted is a clip from the Classic Star Trek. As I said earlier, some space hippies are calling Federation officers "Herbert". It appears to be a term of abuse for squares or straights.
> 
> ...


Urban dictionary definition 3.2 refers to Star Trek

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Herbert&defid=1587760


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 5, 2015)

I cycle with a small kid on the back for part of the commute. The bike is lit up like a Christmas tree, there's lights and hi-vis everywhere. I'm guessing that make me a herbert?


----------



## steeeve (Feb 5, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> I cycle with a small kid on the back for part of the commute. The bike is lit up like a Christmas tree, there's lights and hi-vis everywhere. I'm guessing that make me a herbert?



I think everyone agrees lights are beneficial, the more the better, the discussions over hi vis versus black


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> Urban dictionary definition 3.2 refers to Star Trek
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Herbert&defid=1587760


What has Star Trek to do with cycling though?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 5, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> Urban dictionary definition 3.2 refers to Star Trek
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Herbert&defid=1587760


That's a different page from the one linked to above.


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> What has Star Trek to do with cycling though?


Herbert.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

I've just cycled to the doctors in a herringbone tweed blazer and brogues. I guess that makes me a Herbert (George Wells).


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 5, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> That's a different page from the one linked to above.


It is, but if you scroll down on the page that was previously linked you will find the same definition.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> What has Star Trek to do with cycling though?


The poster was saying that people who wear high viz are uncool gradgrinds.

I don't think it's an attitude that cares much about road safety.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 5, 2015)

steeeve said:


> You can't prove it doesn't. I can prove however it makes you more visible



Not in the context were using here, so you're making assumptions and posting videos of man in chimp suit that you watch on a computer screen as scientific evidence. I rode to work this morning in all black kit with a 200 lumen front light and two 1w LED flashing lights out back. Can you prove I was less visible than someone wearing hi-viz or someone bollock naked with the same lights? Can you fuck.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 5, 2015)

steeeve said:


> I think everyone agrees lights are beneficial, the more the better, the discussions over hi vis versus black



put some goalposts in there why dontcha.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I've just cycled to the doctors in a herringbone tweed blazer and brogues. I guess that makes me a Herbert (George Wells).



quite the opposite!


----------



## steeeve (Feb 5, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Not in the context were using here, so you're making assumptions and posting videos of man in chimp suit that you watch on a computer screen as scientific evidence. I rode to work this morning in all black kit with a 200 lumen front light and two 1w LED flashing lights out back. Can you prove I was less visible than someone wearing hi-viz or someone bollock naked with the same lights? Can you fuck.



I'm sure I could if I trawled the internet for studies.. I bought the black jersey BTW


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2015)

The ability of the human eye to detect contrast decreases as the angle from the direction of vision increases, as does the ability to resolve detail. Therefore, if you want to be seen in someone else's peripheral vision, you should present a large, contrasting colour target. If you're cycling in a blizzard, black would make sense. I can't see an argument for wearing black in low light levels.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 5, 2015)

apart from the fact you look badass?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 5, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I can't see an argument for wearing black in low light levels.



Who mentioned low light levels?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Who mentioned low light levels?


Me, just then


----------



## steeeve (Feb 5, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Me, just then



and me when I said especially when it's overcast


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm such a lucky so and so. All these years with no hi-viz and I'm still here.

From what you're saying if if I wear more hi-viz I will be more here.

Thats got to be a good thing right? Unless you like arguing with me that is...


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> I'm such a lucky so and so. All these years with no hi-viz and I'm still here.


n=1


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 5, 2015)

you'd have to explain that formula to me Crispy, given as you are a man of science and all.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> you'd have to explain that formula to me Crispy, given as you are a man of science and all.


A sample size of one makes for poor data


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi-viz does make you a herbert. I hate wearing my hi-viz stuff, but I wear it at night.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 5, 2015)

Crispy said:


> A sample size of one makes for poor data



I hardly think your quasi scientic explanation of visibility levels in correlation to clothing colour is that great either love


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Hi-viz does make you a herbert. I hate wearing my hi-viz stuff, but I wear it at night.


What's a fucking Herbert?   
No cycling gear looks good BTW.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> I hardly think your quasi scientic explanation of visibility levels in correlation to clothing colour is that great either love


quasi is better than nothing


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> No cycling gear looks good BTW.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 5, 2015)

Crispy said:


> quasi is better than nothing



tell that to the native population of Bikini atoll


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 5, 2015)

It's like GG was the lead out train for OU in the Tour D'HERBERT 

Wearing the Maillot Viz Grande...


----------



## The Boy (Feb 5, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


>



No.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 5, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


>


I'm going to get one! I will look so good.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 5, 2015)

steeeve said:


> I'm sure I could if I trawled the internet for studies.. I bought the black jersey BTW



I'd love to see them. As far as a I know there are no studies around cyclists visibility to drivers regarding hi-vis/not hi-vis. That guy from Bath or Bristol uni did a really poor (but still useful) test and he found that drivers only give more space if you have a hi-vis with POLITE or POLICE on the back. The test was bad though, and only really useful to say that there might be something interesting to look at in more detail, not as any kind of comprehensive answer.

Problem comes in how on earth you design a test. You can't blind it at all. There was this Danish study last year, but it's also massively flawed. I'm not sure you could do a study on this and not have it massively flawed tbh.

The biggest issue though is that even if we assume (fairly) that hi-vis does make you more visible, the question becomes - are drivers looking at all? Are drivers looking where cyclists are? Are drivers looking properly to get past the thing in your brain where it fills in gaps in your vision?
If the answer to the first question is no, then lights, hi-vis and anything else are not going to help. If the answer to the second is no, then lights & hi-vis won't help but using primary position will (because you put yourself where cars are, and that's where drivers are looking). If the answer to the third is no, then lights & hi-vis will help along with road positioning because they are more unusual and your brain is more likely to not fill those gaps in and actually make you look to see what is there.
Crispy's point about vision / contrast / colours also plays out in this question.

(There's a proper name for the effect where you pan across a field of vision and your brain just takes a few snapshots then fills in the bits in between them, but I cannot for the life of me remember what it is, I keep on thinking it's called the Cicada effect, but those are insects or something!)

To me the best answer comes in looking at the places where cycling is safest - NL and Copenhagen - and see how many people wear hi-vis there. Answer is bugger all. Reason is because of infrastructure. So if the question is about making cyclists safest, the answer is not hi-vis.

If the question is whether it's safer to wear hi-vis or not, you have the problem of the individual vs collective answer. Individually I can't see how wearing hi-vis can make things more dangerous - there's an argument about risk compensation, but I'm not convinced by that at all. It may make marginal differences to preventing collisions. On the other hand, the pressure to wear hi-vis puts people off cycling (both because it makes them think it's riskier than it is, and because they want to look cool and hi-vis ain't cool) and this creates more danger on the roads because there are fewer cyclists (the "safety in numbers" argument).
So wearing hi-vis might make your journey safer in the immediate sense, but make it more dangerous in the non-immediate sense.
It's also impossible to test out this hypothesis in any reasonable way, it's a pure logical argument.

In any case, the proposition "Hi vis makes you more visible, therefore you are less likely to be in a collision" is definitely not simply correct.


----------



## steeeve (Feb 5, 2015)

BigTom said:


> To me the best answer comes in looking at the places where cycling is safest - NL and Copenhagen - and see how many people wear hi-vis there. Answer is bugger all. Reason is because of infrastructure. So if the question is about making cyclists safest, the answer is not hi-vis.
> 
> In any case, the proposition "Hi vis makes you more visible, therefore you are less likely to be in a collision" is definitely not simply correct.



I spent the day in Copenhagen recently and also only saw one bike with drophandle bars out of several thousand, not one piece of lycra and no-one going above 15mph (estimated obviously) maybe that also plays a part?


----------



## steeeve (Feb 5, 2015)

steeeve said:


> I spent the day in Copenhagen recently and also only saw one bike with drophandle bars out of several thousand, not one piece of lycra and no-one going above 15mph (estimated obviously) maybe that also plays a part?



and before I get shouted at I do wear lycra and go fast (though not normally on my commute)


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

I would not like to live in a place where you can only trundle along at 15mph. I'd get fat again.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 5, 2015)

steeeve said:


> I spent the day in Copenhagen recently and also only saw one bike with drophandle bars out of several thousand, not one piece of lycra and no-one going above 15mph (estimated obviously) maybe that also plays a part?



I don't think so - I think what it is, is that because of the infrastructure, people don't feel the need to go fast, so they don't kit themselves out with the kit that is needed to go fast, instead they go for more practical options.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 5, 2015)

If I'm cycling at night i wear loads of hi-vis, not arsed about looking cool.


----------



## steeeve (Feb 5, 2015)

BigTom said:


> I don't think so - I think what it is, is that because of the infrastructure, people don't feel the need to go fast, so they don't kit themselves out with the kit that is needed to go fast, instead they go for more practical options.



So if we had full on separate cycle lanes everywhere you think Londoners would leave the Lycra for the weekend rides in the country and ride slower? Can't say I agree!


----------



## BigTom (Feb 5, 2015)

steeeve said:


> So if we had full on separate cycle lanes everywhere you think Londoners would leave the Lycra for the weekend rides in the country and ride slower? Can't say I agree!



I think that lots of people who don't currently cycle, would start to cycle, and those people would use hybrids and ordinary clothes to do it in. I think existing road bike/lycra cyclists would probably stay doing that but yes, gradually, the culture would probably shift and less and less people would put on lycra for their commute.

Whether people would ride faster or slower will depend on the cycle lanes and how busy they are. If they are wide enough for overtaking then I don't think that top speeds would be affected much, if they aren't then the top speed is governed by the slowest cyclist. At busy times, we'd experience congestion which would slow people down.
The new cyclists would probably not be going fast. OU describes 15mph as trundling, but for me 15mph is a full on pace. There would be lots of kids and older people, lots of less fit or strong people. At the moment all these people are disabled from cycling because our roads are fucking terrifying when you are going at 8-12mph, so if they even start cycling, they don't keep at it.

Bear in mind at the moment, London has something like a 15% modal share of cycling, NL is over 30%, Copenhagen 40%+. That's lots and lots and lots of new cyclists who could/should/would come onto bikes with the right infrastructure, and would vastly outnumber the existing cyclists. It's not so much about changing what existing cyclists do, as introducing new cyclists who are different.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> What's a fucking Herbert?
> No cycling gear looks good BTW.



Na, there's plenty of lovely cycling gear out there.

You're very narrow in your thinking, OU. Open your mind and embrace the world at large. Big hug.


----------



## steeeve (Feb 5, 2015)

BigTom said:


> I think that lots of people who don't currently cycle, would start to cycle, and those people would use hybrids and ordinary clothes to do it in. I think existing road bike/lycra cyclists would probably stay doing that but yes, gradually, the culture would probably shift and less and less people would put on lycra for their commute.
> 
> Whether people would ride faster or slower will depend on the cycle lanes and how busy they are. If they are wide enough for overtaking then I don't think that top speeds would be affected much, if they aren't then the top speed is governed by the slowest cyclist. At busy times, we'd experience congestion which would slow people down.
> The new cyclists would probably not be going fast. OU describes 15mph as trundling, but for me 15mph is a full on pace. There would be lots of kids and older people, lots of less fit or strong people. At the moment all these people are disabled from cycling because our roads are fucking terrifying when you are going at 8-12mph, so if they even start cycling, they don't keep at it.
> ...



I agree with you on all the above (though significant overtaking at peak times would be nigh on impossible even in Copenhagen). My partner has just started cycling in due to the royal fuck up that is the escalator repairs at Brixton tube. She's fairly inexperienced and I do find myself worrying that she's made it in OK


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Na, there's plenty of lovely cycling gear out there.
> 
> You're very narrow in your thinking, OU. Open your mind and embrace the world at large. Big hug.


i would love to see some nice cycling gear that is practical, comfortable and looks hench. i've not seen any yet.
eta - affordable too, not nine hundred and fucking fifty pounds:
http://www.dashingtweeds.co.uk/cycle-blazer.html


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 5, 2015)

http://www.vulpine.cc/


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> http://www.vulpine.cc/


cheers, some nice things there. http://www.vulpine.cc/Shop/Mens/Merino/ICAT1060/MENS-MERINO-BUTTON-JERSEY/ITM1091
i like their socks too. i fear i will never appreciate the cycling cap though.


----------



## Onket (Feb 5, 2015)

> ="steeeve, post: 13704852, member: 57153"]I spent the day in Copenhagen recently and also only saw one bike with drophandle bars out of several thousand, not one piece of lycra and no-one going above 15mph (estimated obviously) maybe that also plays a part?


Just like it's impossible to look good in hi viz, it's also impossible to look good with drop handebars and impossible to look good in lycra.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

Onket said:


> Just like it's impossible to look good in hi viz, it's also impossible to look good with drop handebars and impossible to look good in lycra.


i suspect this is true. bright is bright. and bright all over is not a good look.


----------



## Onket (Feb 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> i would love to see some nice cycling gear that is practical, comfortable and looks hench. i've not seen any yet.
> eta - affordable too, not nine hundred and fucking fifty pounds:



Totally agree.



Orang Utan said:


> http://www.dashingtweeds.co.uk/cycle-blazer.html



But that is fucking awful.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

Onket said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> 
> 
> But that is fucking awful.


not for me, but some would look good in that. i'm looking for a tweed solution. tweed > lycra. merino is clearly good too. i need to get me some.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2015)

Onket said:


> Just like it's impossible to look good in hi viz, it's also impossible to look good with drop handebars and impossible to look good in lycra.



Not true.


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 5, 2015)

steeeve said:


> So if we had full on separate cycle lanes everywhere you think Londoners would leave the Lycra for the weekend rides in the country and ride slower? Can't say I agree!


The last five mins of my commute is in a segregated, two-way cycle lane. Apart from on a Tuesday when I'm in it after 9pm, I always have to go down two gears and pootle along at snail pace. It's horrible actually, and so dangerous wrt pedestrians and boris bikers going the wrong way -- but I guess if they were more widespread people would get used to them. If my whole commute was in one I would ditch the lycra. In fact I'd hate it, although when I was doing the same commute during the day with my kid on the back I really relaxed when we got to the separate lanes. Eta: I think the horrible-ness at rush hour is from being so close to other cyclists. If a car overtook that close you'd be rightfully pissed off. 

I love vulpine tops. I'm wearing one right now in fact  and I reckon I look great in Lycra 

Tweed is not practical for cycling. Rain/sweat = smelling like a wet dog.


----------



## Onket (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Not true.


You've made a claim and then posted an unrelated picture.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Not true. lycra



Ftfy


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2015)

I knew the pedants would pick up on that


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 5, 2015)

Onket said:


> , it's also impossible to look good with drop handebars and impossible to look good in lycra.



Fuck off


----------



## The Boy (Feb 5, 2015)

See also:


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 5, 2015)

Anyway, my mum took pity on me and sat indoors while I got out on my bike for 20 minutes. I chose the only 20 minutes it snowed, natch. It was bracing.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> i would love to see some nice cycling gear that is practical, comfortable and looks hench. i've not seen any yet.
> eta - affordable too, not nine hundred and fucking fifty pounds:
> http://www.dashingtweeds.co.uk/cycle-blazer.html



Only just clicked on that link. Fuck me. I dress similarly to you during the week - blazers, a dash of tweed, nice tailoring, but that's just hideous!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 5, 2015)

and...






Oakley eyeshades, 650c front wheel, Panasonic skinsuit, Vittoria shoes, no.4 haircut...this pic is so cool it just cracked my screen.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2015)

This is why we should have just stuck with one cycling thread. Much better this way.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 5, 2015)

Quality glasses there


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Only just clicked on that link. Fuck me. I dress similarly to you during the week - blazers, a dash of tweed, nice tailoring, but that's just hideous!


They have some better patterns but you'd have to get them made. Fuck that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> and...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ughh. Horses for courses but that is exactly the sort of look I would want to avoid.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Not true.


He doesn't look good. He looks knackered. Branding never looks good.


----------



## Onket (Feb 5, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> and...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha haa. Jesus fucking wept.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> He doesn't look good. He looks knackered. Branding never looks good.



He looks as cool as it's possible to look. You herbert.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> He looks as cool as it's possible to look. You herbert.


That is not a cool look. It is a sports look. Sports.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2015)

Sports = cool.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Sports = cool.


I WILL NEVER AGREE WITH YOU


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

Sport equals long cotton socks, shiny shorts, slidy materials, massive branding and far too bright colours.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 5, 2015)

And tweed equals braying faux retro hipster am-dram types yearning to pretend they were former member of yesteryears gentry...and doesn't belong anywhere near a bike!

The fashion/style/history of cycling is a huge part of it's appeal. I think a few of the images will confuse the "I just use my bike to get from A to B" types as they have no interest in the history of the thing and don't have the appreciation of what the images represent (are they epic cycling fashions, or epic cycling images?).

Tbh the Hinault/LeMond/Mondrian/Birth of Carbon & Clipless era look would be my goto imagery for historical badassery





And at risk of banning myself from any online cycling discussion portal for eternity, the B&W Rapha images of a few years back IMO laid the foundations for everything they do today (and how everyone visions themselves when they step out in the gear).


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2015)

There's nothing inherently wrong with Rapha. It's just the people who wear it that suck.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

See this is what's shit about fashion/clothes wearing.


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> See this is what's shit about fashion/clothes wearing.


Is it fuck. It's exactly the same tribal game we play over music, football, postcodes etc. it's a laugh - if you're (not you, if one is) taking it seriously you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> There's nothing inherently wrong with Rapha. It's just the people who wear it that suck.





Rebelda said:


> Is it fuck. It's exactly the same tribal game we play over music, football, postcodes etc. it's a laugh - if you're (not you, if one is) taking it seriously you're doing it wrong.


It was the former quote that I was objecting to. I have no idea what Rapha is or refers to but it's Chris is judging people by the brand they wear.


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It was the former quote that I was objecting to. I have no idea what Rapha is or refers to but it's Chris is judging people by the brand they wear.


Yeah, but he's not. Well, he is and I make him right , but it's just playful identification. I am not that kind of cyclist, I assert that by poking fun at those who are. Taking it seriously is a waste of blood pressure. It's like taking a football chant seriously.


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry ChrisFilter I'm not actually speaking for you. That's my opinion^^ you may genuinely hate people that wear Rapha and try to kill them on bank holidays


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm not sure I will ever get just where playful identification transitions into shitty tribalism.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

What is Rapha anyway?


----------



## The Boy (Feb 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> What is Rapha anyway?


Get out.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It was the former quote that I was objecting to. I have no idea what Rapha is or refers to but it's Chris is judging people by the brand they wear.



Stop being such a funsponge - it's a light hearted comment at best, though even Rapha owners will/should identify themselves as idiots. I do.


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm certain Rapha has been described/explained on this thread more than once before. In the not too distant past.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT RAPHA IS FFS! are they like Birkenstocks or George at Asda?


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> What is Rapha anyway?



It's a cycle clothing brand that you've been bothered to google yet are acting niave and nichalent about. To humour you (and for those less aware...) they make genuinely consistently great (not perfect) cycling gear that's very popular with monied types from London, though this gets lost behind offensive levels of marketing guff and stylising that makes them an easy target for ridicule.

In their early days, they were the sole brand for those not wanting branded* hi viz/ ugly practical cycling gear that was painful to the eyes, and solely stocked in Evans.

*The irony is that they're now the most notorious of all cycling brands


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> It's a cycle clothing brand that you've been bothered to google yet are acting niave and nichalent about. To humour you (and for those less aware...) they make genuinely consistently great (not perfect) cycling gear that's very popular with monied types from London, though this gets lost behind offensive levels of marketing guff and stylising that makes them an easy target for ridicule.


So like M&S or John Lewis for bikes?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2015)

No, more like Ted Baker or Hackett for bikes. I suspect you'd like a lot of their off-the-bike clothes. They're very nice.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> No, more like Ted Baker or Hackett for bikes. I suspect you'd like a lot of their off-the-bike clothes. They're very nice.


Gosh no. So are Rapha the Ben Sherman of bikes?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2015)

Depends how you see Ben Sherman. As a nice example of mid-range British tailoring, or shirts for 'chavs'. If the former, then I suppose so, but a bit poncier than that.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2015)

This is the sort of thing I think you'd like, less the hat:


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 5, 2015)

BigTom said:


> The biggest issue though is that even if we assume (fairly) that hi-vis does make you more visible, the question becomes - are drivers looking at all? Are drivers looking where cyclists are? Are drivers looking properly to get past the thing in your brain where it fills in gaps in your vision?



On tonight's evidence, no.

Had a clatter. Sore.

For a datapoint, I was wearing a fairly bright blue jacket.  When I got broadsided two years ago I was fully lo-vized up in brown and khaki.  On that evidence, it makes fuck all difference, although maybe I should include all the times I haven't been hit whilst in my now defunct orange waterproof.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 5, 2015)

The hat is the only acceptable piece of that ensemble.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2015)

Ouch, sorry to hear that. Bike ok?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2015)

The Boy said:


> The hat is the only acceptable piece of that ensemble.



Well, quite, but OU has already expressed a dislike for cycling caps.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2015)

Especially for OU.


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogsauce hope you're okay. You're having a bad run of luck aren't you?


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter, represent


----------



## han (Feb 5, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> and...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got 650c wheels. Does that make me cool? [emoji605] 

It's funny, I used to be in the hi-viz brigade, but now lights have got much better and brighter in recent years I sport a black ninja look. Albeit a slightly rotund ninja. 

Rapha is a bit poncy isn't it? Personally I think anyone who has a company's name emblazoned on themselves in big letters looks like a fashion victim. 

Boo to logos!


----------



## han (Feb 5, 2015)

Hope you're OK, Dogsauce.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> ChrisFilter, represent
> View attachment 67329 View attachment 67330


Very nice. I do like Vulpine.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> This is the sort of thing I think you'd like, less the hat:


Eeuugghh. Is that Rapha?


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 5, 2015)

For OU #3. This wanker goes all the way to Paris Roubaix with his posho bike, in head-to-toe Rapha, and forgets his fucking helmet .


----------



## Winot (Feb 5, 2015)

How about this OU?

http://www.brooksengland.com/catalo...oultbee+clothing/ELDER+STREET+Cycling+Jacket/


----------



## BigTom (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> On tonight's evidence, no.
> 
> Had a clatter. Sore.
> 
> For a datapoint, I was wearing a fairly bright blue jacket.  When I got broadsided two years ago I was fully lo-vized up in brown and khaki.  On that evidence, it makes fuck all difference, although maybe I should include all the times I haven't been hit whilst in my now defunct orange waterproof.


 hope it's not feeling too bad in the morning.

There's only so much you can do really, and you never know if those times you had hi vis you were seen because the drivers you encountered were looking or because they happened to see the hi vis. I dunno how you really go about data gathering this stuff.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Ouch, sorry to hear that. Bike ok?



Handlebars are bent, might just be twisted at the headset. Front wheel surprisingly unbuckled, though had a lot of trouble getting the wheel off so might be damage to the forks (the person who knocked me off gave me a lift home and I had to remove wheel to get my bike in). Front brakes seem a mess, back wheel not turning but the chain was off and possibly just a bit tangled in the dérailleur. I haven't really had much of a look at it as I had to get a train to London later (which I'm on now) and this incident took half an hour out of the usual eating/cat feeding/frantic packing routine. 

Classic moving up the inside of traffic (short queue of maybe two or three cars) and someone turning right across through a gap, appearing in front of me. Someone at the front of the queue waiting to turn right, I was focusing on the junction from that side as I've had people cut in to join the main road from that side before without looking, didn't/couldn't see car coming up main road and turning into very small side road on my left. Hit the front wing initially then kind of into the side of it with my body before falling back into the road. Must have been about 20-25mph, I'd just belted it down a hill at about 30 to stay in front of traffic so I could ride in primary (in fact further to the right) and away from some really shitty surfacing, slowed a bit when I saw traffic bunching, but it's a wide road so plenty of room moving up the inside. Drivers should expect to see cyclists in places like that but they don't look. I'm usually pretty good at anticipating risk in these situations, could have done a bit better here but I shouldn't need to take account of other people driving without enough attention - just one of those things you have to do for the sake of self preservation.

Both knees and my right arm took some damage, left knee feels the worst. Right arm hurts if I lift stuff.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> For OU #3. This wanker goes all the way to Paris Roubaix with his posho bike, in head-to-toe Rapha, and forgets his fucking helmet .


deffo wanker gear. i'm looking for smeeeuuuthhh


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

Winot said:


> How about this OU?
> 
> http://www.brooksengland.com/catalo...oultbee+clothing/ELDER+STREET+Cycling+Jacket/
> 
> View attachment 67334


i love it


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 5, 2015)

BigTom said:


> I think that lots of people who don't currently cycle, would start to cycle, and those people would use hybrids and ordinary clothes to do it in. I think existing road bike/lycra cyclists would probably stay doing that but yes, gradually, the culture would probably shift and less and less people would put on lycra for their commute.



We've got lots of dedicated cycle lanes here (Western Australia) but you still get plenty of people riding like Abdoujaparov on them. So there's more to it than just build the infrastructure and everyone will turn into Scando style Herberts.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> i love it



Now I know you're on a wind-up. It's near exactly the same style as the Rapha one I posted


----------



## Onket (Feb 5, 2015)

He's not on a wind up, he's just an obstinate bugger!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> For OU #3. This wanker goes all the way to Paris Roubaix with his posho bike, in head-to-toe Rapha, and forgets his fucking helmet .



As if you weren't content with raising both electric shifting and Rapha, now you're raising the big one! Duh, duh, duh... the helmet debate! 

In countries where helmets are made mandatory, the death rate for cyclists goes up.
When wearing a helmet, cars don't give us much space when passing.
It's arguable that mortal injuries sustained in collisions with cars wouldn't be prevented by helmets.
Neck injuries increase when helmets are worn.

*lights touchpaper, stands back*


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2015)

Onket said:


> He's not on a wind up, he's just an obstinate bugger!



Sometimes I wonder if OU is the world's most consistent troll.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Now I know you're on a wind-up. It's near exactly the same style as the Rapha one I posted


Is it? I still don't know what the fuck you mean by Rapha.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Sometimes I wonder if OU is the world's most consistent troll.


Eh?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Is it? I still don't know what the fuck you mean by Rapha.



Despite multiple explanations and pictorial examples? See post 16457.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Despite multiple explanations and pictorial examples? See post 16457.


I can't tell what 16547 is on my phone, but you posted a very murky pic of a silhouette of two riders wearing Rapha. I still don't get a sense of what it's about and you keep mentioning it.


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter I don't wear a helmet, for the reasons you list and because I like the wind in my hair. But I do when I'm cycling with my girl because I can't insist she wears one and not myself. I know I'm a hypocrite 

Orang Utan it's Ted Striker's post that _you quoted _on the last page. Or google it if you want to know! But you're being just as tribal by bluntly refusing - you're asserting that you're a cyclist who refuses to engage with the stuff. Which is fine, but don't damn everyone else for doing it.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> As if you weren't content with raising both electric shifting and Rapha, now you're raising the big one! Duh, duh, duh... the helmet debate!
> 
> In countries where helmets are made mandatory, the death rate for cyclists goes up.
> When wearing a helmet, cars don't give us much space when passing.
> ...



It was a genuine mistake - I left it in my car and left my car keys in the hotel. I had been riding for 18 months at the time, and spent a year or so without a helmet defending my position that sans helmet gave me greater visibility/manouvrability/confidence on the bike (and a bit of other BS I didn't necessarily believe in to labour my point...) But I had relented and was a prohelmeter for 6months/year or so until the above...But I forgot it on the very worst day - you just want to go balls and survive, and worrying about going down (which was highly likely owing to the cobbles) and being surrounded by other determined pedal mashers was a thorn in the back of my mind and tbh felt a right wally the whole day. I consider it my penance for being a prick about helmets in the first place 

To go back to the helmet debate, like I said, do what you like - it's not the most logical or unemotive stance, but I don't think I'd ever forgive myself (nor live it down) if I was in an accident and my (dear old!) Mum had to visit me in Hospital knowing I could have prevented some of the (potentially serious) damage .


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2015)

It's a cycling wear brand. They make expensive clothes for cycling in. A bit like Ted Baker, Hackett or Ben Sherman but for cycling. 

I don't know why I'm humouring you when I have to be up at 6am.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Sometimes I wonder if OU is the world's most consistent troll.



It's just his online character, I'm sure he's ok IRL.

Seen other places where the miserable/cynics/interest-crushers take over the place, glad to see even Rapha can unite the vocal majority for the common good


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> As if you weren't content with raising both electric shifting and Rapha, now you're raising the big one! Duh, duh, duh... the helmet debate!
> 
> In countries where helmets are made mandatory, the death rate for cyclists goes up.
> When wearing a helmet, cars don't give us much space when passing.
> ...



At least Tony Martin has now legitimised the previously forbidden big-big chainring position demonstrated in the photo.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 5, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> At least Tony Martin has now legitimised the previously forbidden big-big chainring position demonstrated in the photo.



It's only a 50 up front . A more recent photo has also seen the rear QR switched to the drive side to tuck in the rear derailler cable. Even the leccy ones.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> It's a cycling wear brand. They make expensive clothes for cycling in. A bit like Ted Baker, Hackett or Ben Sherman but for cycling.
> 
> I don't know why I'm humouring you when I have to be up at 6am.


Finally someone explains. I really did not want to have to Google it. Thanks for saving me from it.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

tony martin is the fella who shot the gypsy in the back, right?


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Finally someone explains. I really did not want to have to Google it. Thanks for saving me from it.


Filter only really reapeated what he'd already posted earlier!


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> s a cycling wear brand. They make expensive clothes for cycling in. A bit like Ted Baker, Hackett or Ben Sherman but for cycling.
> 
> I don't know why I'm humouring you when I have to be up at 6am.


That sounds like a lie-in. I've already cycled to the station and caught my train. /


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 6, 2015)

This article:

http://londonist.com/2015/02/londons-cyclists-danger-unto-themselves-says-tfl-board-member.php?

has attracted some of the usual anti-cyclist rants, but I particularly like someone who states that they are 'always astounded by the arrogance of cyclists' who 'wear dark clothing'!!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 6, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Finally someone explains. I really did not want to have to Google it. Thanks for saving me from it.



 Bravo, Sir!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 6, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> It was a genuine mistake - I left it in my car and left my car keys in the hotel. I had been riding for 18 months at the time, and spent a year or so without a helmet defending my position that sans helmet gave me greater visibility/manouvrability/confidence on the bike (and a bit of other BS I didn't necessarily believe in to labour my point...) But I had relented and was a prohelmeter for 6months/year or so until the above...But I forgot it on the very worst day - you just want to go balls and survive, and worrying about going down (which was highly likely owing to the cobbles) and being surrounded by other determined pedal mashers was a thorn in the back of my mind and tbh felt a right wally the whole day. I consider it my penance for being a prick about helmets in the first place
> 
> To go back to the helmet debate, like I said, do what you like - it's not the most logical or unemotive stance, but I don't think I'd ever forgive myself (nor live it down) if I was in an accident and my (dear old!) Mum had to visit me in Hospital knowing I could have prevented some of the (potentially serious) damage .



I'm an idiot - I didn't clock that that was you. I thought you were just posting a pic of a generic Rapha-wearer and scolding them for a lack of helmet.

It was late, my little boy isn't sleeping well at the moment. Forgive me.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 6, 2015)

Onket said:


> That sounds like a lie-in. I've already cycled to the station and caught my train. /



You can have the double-hard bastard points. I'd rather see 6am as an early start!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 6, 2015)

han said:


> I've got 650c wheels. Does that make me cool? [emoji605]



By default, yes.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 6, 2015)

Less sore this morning, even managed the short two mile London commute on the old mountain bike I keep down here. I don't even have any impressive bruising, just a bit of a scuff on the elbow. What's the point in going into the side of a fiesta at 25mph if you don't get any war wounds to show off down the pub?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 6, 2015)

you are the Johnny Hoogerland of the forum Dogsauce


----------



## Lord Hugh (Feb 6, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Less sore this morning, even managed the short two mile London commute on the old mountain bike I keep down here. I don't even have any impressive bruising, just a bit of a scuff on the elbow. What's the point in going into the side of a fiesta at 25mph if you don't get any war wounds to show off down the pub?


 Just wait a week or so, your shoulder will be plenty annoying and you can do lots of complaining then  (if my misfortunes are anything to go by)


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 6, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> It's just his online character, I'm sure he's ok IRL.



He's one of the most cheerful chaps you could meet IRL. I've had the pleasure on several occasions. Hence my long-held suspicion that he's the Trollmaster General.


----------



## plurker (Feb 6, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> What's the point in going into the side of a fiesta at 25mph if you don't get any war wounds to show off down the pub?



To try and get the Ford taken off the road sooner, obvs. (sorry to hear your misfortune)

Ride this morning was cold, and then a black cab decided to pass me on Blackfriars Bridge so fricking close his mirror brushed my bag; desperately rushing to get to the red-lighted ped crossing just ahead of me. Cnut.  I hate Blackfriars Bridge approach; going South-North is a nightmare.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2015)

I was being a pissed crybaby wanker last night. Apologies. Still, most cycling clothing sucks....


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2015)

plurker said:


> To try and get the Ford taken off the road sooner, obvs. (sorry to hear your misfortune)
> 
> Ride this morning was cold, and then a black cab decided to pass me on Blackfriars Bridge so fricking close his mirror brushed my bag; desperately rushing to get to the red-lighted ped crossing just ahead of me. Cnut.  I hate Blackfriars Bridge approach; going South-North is a nightmare.


What are the best and worst bridges?
Tower Bridge can be terrifying.
London Bridge is OK going south but a bit hair raising if you need to make a right going north.
Vauxhall and Battersea bridges aren't too scary.
I like Albert and Hammersmith Bridges.
Battersea Bridge


----------



## plurker (Feb 6, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> What are the best and worst bridges?


Tower is fine - it's so slow you can filter outside all of the traffic 
London I used to find okay when it was on my commute. 
I'd never ride near Vauxhall by choice, so no experience
Blackfriars is fine s/bound, n/boud horrid

I used to ride Wandsworth Roundabout - that bridge was a bit nightmarish, but that was 10 years+ ago so no idea now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2015)

It's more the approaches to Tower Bridge that I don't like. Going north onto the bridge has a lot of traffic going too fast and passing you too close. And on the north side traffic comes from too many directions at once


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 6, 2015)

Lord Hugh said:


> Just wait a week or so, your shoulder will be plenty annoying and you can do lots of complaining then  (if my misfortunes are anything to go by)



My right shoulder is still actually buggered from my pothole somersault last April. Maybe this incident will have shaken it back into order.  It took about two weeks for that one to suddenly cry out in pain after the crash.  The pain from the new incident is lower down the same arm.  I do have one tiny bruise at the base of my left index finger.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 6, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> h.
> Vauxhall and Battersea bridges aren't too scary.



Battersea is fine but Vauxhall is horrid, particularly the death race of the Vauxhall one way system on the S side.


----------



## Lord Hugh (Feb 6, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> My right shoulder is still actually buggered from my pothole somersault last April. Maybe this incident will have shaken it back into order.  It took about two weeks for that one to suddenly cry out in pain after the crash.  The pain from the new incident is lower down the same arm.  I do have one tiny bruise at the base of my left index finger.


Maybe you could go with the "I'm so tough I took out a Ford Fiesta and all I got is this tiny bruise" angle this time?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> He's one of the most cheerful chaps you could meet IRL. I've had the pleasure on several occasions. Hence my long-held suspicion that he's the Trollmaster General.


I just take it all out on you cunts online


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Battersea is fine but Vauxhall is horrid, particularly the death race of the Vauxhall one way system on the S side.


I've always liked going through Vauxhall Cross, perversely


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 6, 2015)

well you would, wouldn't you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> well you would, wouldn't you.


I don't like coming from Vauxhall to the bridge - I always take the actual cycle path. But coming off the bridge onto South Lambeth Road is fun.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 6, 2015)

Hoping I didn't leave my nice back light on the bike when it was locked up at Euston Tower today, because I don't appear to have it. About 50% certain that I left it in Leeds because I have my shitty light with me, but I'll usually have one or other on the back in daylight these days.

I've enjoyed riding today, my london bike is weirdly comfortable and accelerates nicely due to the low gearing. I actually kind of like filtering in heavy traffic, there's an art to it and you sort of become hyper aware of everything around you. My fuck ups tend to be not thinking of other cyclists filtering behind me, as you never have to deal with other riders in Leeds as barely anyone rides there.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 6, 2015)

weepiper said:


> I purposely bought a blue jacket rather than the fluoro yellow ones.



But then they can't see your beautiful blue eyes.....

I've been drinking again, haven't I? Damn me.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 6, 2015)

Amazed how light it was when I left the office tonight.

Almost summer


----------



## The Boy (Feb 7, 2015)

Was totes meaning to post this the other night when we were trying to convince Orang Utan of the merits of the cycling cap.

edit:  No idea why I'm sideways.  And I've just noticed the beard.  Hmmm.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2015)

Almost as ghastly as baseball caps


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 7, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Was totes meaning to post this the other night when we were trying to convince Orang Utan of the merits of the cycling cap.
> 
> edit:  No idea why I'm sideways.  And I've just noticed the beard.  Hmmm.


 that is awesome! And i maintain that you are David O'Docherty and i claim my £5.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 7, 2015)

Oi!  Orang Utan !!  NO!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2015)

It's a got a brand on it! Nooooooo


----------



## The Boy (Feb 7, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> that is awesome! And i maintain that you are David O'Docherty and i claim my £5.



I had to google who that is so I'm probably not he, but I've been called worse .


----------



## The Boy (Feb 7, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It's a got a brand on it! Nooooooo



If I'd turned the peak up then it would have been a defunct brand on show.  Therefore cool and hip and groovy.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 7, 2015)

Anyway, in proper cycling commute news, I bought lycra tights and new padded shorts which arrived yesterday.  And I've cancelled my gym membership. So I'm back on the bike as of next week - even if only days off at first.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2015)

The Boy said:


> If I'd turned the peak up then it would have been a defunct brand on show.  Therefore cool and hip and groovy.


But it would have remained a yucky cycling cap.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 7, 2015)

There is an art to the cap though - I haven't got it, and always put in on in the 'normal' fashion, though having it rightforward and a bit looser on the back/top is instant 'knows their shit' stuff. I think it got lost with making helmets mandatory. Lance for all his shitcuntery knew how to wear a cap. (looking for pics..)

I mean I don't think about it too much though, mind....


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 7, 2015)

Not to mention the guy who did more for cycling caps than any cyclist: Sidney Deane.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2015)

It's the peak wot puts me off. And the tightness.


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 7, 2015)

Feel free to spam the thread with pics. I could look at people in cycling caps all day.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 7, 2015)

(Can't find the pic of Lance (was thinking when he wears Ullrich's hat one stage??)

This is how it's done







Or...Whallop


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 7, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> Not to mention the guy who did more for cycling caps than any cyclist: Sidney Deane.







and


----------



## The Boy (Feb 7, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


>



Bingo.



Sigmund Fraud said:


>



Double bingo.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 7, 2015)

caps always make me think of couriers, or one courier in particular:


----------



## Onket (Feb 7, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Almost as ghastly as baseball caps





Orang Utan said:


> But it would have remained a yucky cycling cap.


Do people really use the words 'ghastly' and 'yucky'?!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2015)

Onket said:


> Do people really use the words 'ghastly' and 'yucky'?!


i just did, silly sausage


----------



## Onket (Feb 7, 2015)

As discussed earlier on the thread, the jury is still out about you.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 7, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> What are the best and worst bridges?


I like Southwark Bridge. Segregated cycle lane with a big fat curb so lorries can't get into it.
It's a shame that the approach on either side of the river is a bit shit :-/


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 7, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I like Southwark Bridge. Segregated cycle lane with a big fat curb so lorries can't get into it.
> It's a shame that the approach on either side of the river is a bit shit :-/


Southwark is my best bridge too. Approach from n-s is fine if you come down Queen St (mixed use). There's a specific traffic light for bikes to get on. Bit hairy on the south side.

London Bridge is okay, although it's a bit of a bone shaker. I can get to it fine (n-s), but always go the wrong way going home again. Won't entertain Tower because the north-side approach is terrifying and I always get lost in Aldgate.

Blackfriars is a nice bridge, good views, but coming off it north-side is a bit scary.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2015)

i can't even think of where southwark bridge is (well apart from southwark, obv). it can't ever have been on any natural route i've taken, which is weird, considering how often i travel between east and south london.
it's quite a nice bridge: 





 h


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2015)

But not as nice as Hammersmith Bridge:




I like the story about how the original Doves typeface (the most beautiful typeface ever) resides in the river beneath the bridge cos Thomas Cobden-Sanderson didn't want his business partner to get hold of it:
http://www.economist.com/news/chris...ry-typeface-gets-second-life-fight-over-doves


----------



## The Boy (Feb 7, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> But not as nice as Hammersmith Bridge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty sure there was a Guy on BBC breakfast this morning cos he went down and found the...whatever you call the pieces.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Pretty sure there was a Guy on BBC breakfast this morning cos he went down and found the...whatever you call the pieces.


i think just a portion has been recovered


----------



## Crispy (Feb 7, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> i can't even think of where southwark bridge is (well apart from southwark, obv). it can't ever have been on any natural route i've taken, which is weird, considering how often i travel between east and south london.


When you look at it on a map, you can see why. You have to go out of your way to get onto it from the South, and then it dumps you unceremoniously onto Upper Thames Street on the North. Queen Street is all broken up in to shared-access pavement sections, but that junction with U.T.St is horrible. The East-West cycle route will fix it, thankfully 


> it's quite a nice bridge:


The previous bridge on the site was even better. Longest cast iron span ever built


----------



## The Boy (Feb 7, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> i think just a portion has been recovered


I defer to your superior knowledge. I wasn't really paying attention


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2015)

The Boy said:


> I defer to your superior knowledge. I wasn't really paying attention


i don't think my knowledge is superior, if you heard a more recent update on the radio. i read about this a couple of years ago


----------



## The Boy (Feb 7, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't think my knowledge is superior, if you heard a more recent update on the radio. i read about this a couple of years ago


The radio? Nothing so high brow, squire. Was on BBC breakfast, so probably about three years out of date anyway .


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2015)

The Boy said:


> The radio? Nothing so high brow, squire. Was on BBC breakfast, so probably about three years out of date anyway .


sorry, i would never switch a telly on so early. nor a radio, for that matter!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 7, 2015)

How frightfully ghastly!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2015)

what's wrong with saying ghastly? it was an apposite word, so i used it


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 7, 2015)

It's more the horror of watching television or radio in the morning that made me chuckle. It reads like you're appalled at the very thought of something so gauche.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> It's more the horror of watching television or radio in the morning that made me chuckle. It reads like you're appalled at the very thought of something so gauche.


not really. was just talking about me. it takes a while for me to adjust to the fact that i'm still me. i was just explaining why i assumed it was the radio.


----------



## Onket (Feb 8, 2015)

It's the snob/troll conundrum.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2015)

It was a lovely day today - had to go for an aimless spin around London.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 8, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It was a lovely day today - had to go for an aimless spin around London.



I was sorely tempted to do same (well, not round Lunduhn, but you know what I mean), but a very unproductive day meant I spent it at my computer trying to catch up with studying.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2015)

Cycling is the best therapy. Until some twat pulls out without looking or indicating. Then it's back to the usual gloom and despondency


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 9, 2015)

Morning All, 

Do you think cycling 23.4 miles each way is realistic as an everyday commute?

Does anyone do these miles here?


----------



## The Boy (Feb 9, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Do you think cycling 23.4 miles each way is realistic as an everyday commute?
> 
> Does anyone do these miles here?



What's the route like?  Hills?

edit:  Fwiw, there's a cycling forum I follow where some people do that sort of commute.  You would probably want to make sure you have an alternative in place though for days you're not up to it.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 9, 2015)

The Boy said:


> What's the route like?  Hills?
> 
> edit:  Fwiw, there's a cycling forum I follow where some people do that sort of commute.  You would probably want to make sure you have an alternative in place though for days you're not up to it.



Route is Streatham to Uxbridge - i am considering a job there.
It'll take 1hr 30 mins by public transport and the thought of such commute is overly depressing.

Yes, I just googled that question and there's been some discussions on this topic.
Alternating seems the most valid option.


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 9, 2015)

Also depends on what you've got to do for the day when you get to work Virtual Blue.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 9, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Do you think cycling 23.4 miles each way is realistic as an everyday commute?
> 
> Does anyone do these miles here?



I know somebody who does 38km each way every day and has done for 10 years. He is very thin and walks like Galen from Planet of the Apes.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 9, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Also depends on what you've got to do for the day when you get to work Virtual Blue.



nothing too excessive. mostly be on my arse with the occasional visit to the toilet.



DownwardDog said:


> I know somebody who does 38km each way every day and has done for 10 years. He is very thin and walks like Galen from Planet of the Apes.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 9, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> Route is Streatham to Uxbridge - i am considering a job there.
> It'll take 1hr 30 mins by public transport and the thought of such commute is overly depressing.
> 
> Yes, I just googled that question and there's been some discussions on this topic.
> Alternating seems the most valid option.



No idea what that is like in terms of topology, but maybe give it a ride on a day off and see how you get on?  Fwiw, when I was commuting I would average a little over 20km/h but was mostly hills and a lot of red lights to contend with.  If it's flat and there aren't too many obstructions i can see it could be doable - especially if you aren't having to do a lot of heavy lifting at the other end.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 9, 2015)

Is there a combined cycling and public transport option that works out for you?

My commute is about 14km each way, but occasionally if I'm on the heavy bike taking some equipment in (or just tired) I can do half of it on a train - I'll go into the city centre downhill then take a train out of the other side of the city to a couple of miles from work, since it's heading away from town it's never crowded. Takes about the same amount of time, sometimes longer, but if I take it easy I can get away with not needing a shower at the other end.

There used to be someone in our office that was a commuter from Skipton, about 30 miles away. One of the other guys that still works here remembers regularly passing him on the way to catch the train in Skipton and then seeing him already in the office when he got her.

I did a sixty miles commute home as a one-off a few years ago, Warrington to Leeds over the Pennines. Just about managed it in daylight.


----------



## tommers (Feb 9, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Do you think cycling 23.4 miles each way is realistic as an everyday commute?
> 
> Does anyone do these miles here?



Hi.  Yes.  I basically did your route last year up until December.   It's doable.

It was 20 miles each way.  I just got fucked off with it once the weather turned shitty.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 9, 2015)

Cycling that distance through London every day would sap the joy out of cycling for me, tbh.


----------



## tommers (Feb 9, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Cycling that distance through London every day would sap the joy out of cycling for me, tbh.



You should try driving it.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 9, 2015)

Don't you have some big bits of dual carriageway to contend with near the end of the journey tommers ?


----------



## tommers (Feb 9, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Don't you have some big bits of dual carriageway to contend with near the end of the journey tommers ?



Kind of.  Once you get past kew bridge you are basically cycling along the A4 but there are pavement cycle paths.  You've just got to watch the cars coming out of side roads or the car parks of some quite big firms.  The path itself is pretty deserted.

I did start cycling down the A4 on the way back sometimes as it felt safer but not sure I'd recommend it.

The rest of the route is great - back streets through Crown Point, down to Streatham, across Wandsworth Common, through to Putney, Mortlake, Thames Path to Kew Bridge and then about 7 miles up the A4 (for me).


----------



## Lord Hugh (Feb 9, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Do you think cycling 23.4 miles each way is realistic as an everyday commute?
> 
> Does anyone do these miles here?



I find morning cycles to work are great, but evening cycles after work are much more tiring. I've only done my commute (32/33 miles) both ways once and I was exhausted afterwards.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 9, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Do you think cycling 23.4 miles each way is realistic as an everyday commute?
> 
> Does anyone do these miles here?



Colleague of mine does about 25 miles from Warwick to central Birmingham, he rides in one day, gets the train home, train back in the next morning and then rides home - but he does this as part of a fully worked out training regime for competitive cycling, so he probably does other stuff as well. He is very fit, does it in an hour or so. I'm not sure how much his position can be translated to yours, because I don't know if he doesn't do both ways on any one day because it'd be too much or because he's balancing out training or something. Hopefully the information is useful to you though.


----------



## iamwithnail (Feb 10, 2015)

Similarly, a friend of mine (incredibly fit) used to cycle from the far side of Teddington into town every day, about 14 miles, and he'd only do it 3 of 5 days, or do the split with the train that BigTom 's colleague did, he said it was just too much otherwise, traffic hassle and logistics (clothes, showering, factoring in the time) being a factor in that.   (I kinda concur with his view that the worst places for bad drivers is z4-6, cause people expect it in central london).  I'd happily cycle under 10m/each way now (I do 5-6 each way atm), so it'd be a huge jump - I'd probably split it to start with if you can.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2015)

My current commute is too short. Two miles. I barely break a sweat. I've been going a roundabout way home, but I'm still getting fat again.


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2015)

How about running it instead, OU? Or fast walking?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2015)

han said:


> How about running it instead, OU? Or fast walking?


I don't like running. I like riding my bike.


----------



## plurker (Feb 10, 2015)

Nutters. Full of nutters.
Bus-driving nutters. Cyclist nutters. Pedestrian nutters. Police nutters (L@@K when you wander out into the road you imbeciles). HGV nutters. 
Today had them all, in spades.  Couple of hairy moments, but all good in the end.


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't like running. I like riding my bike.


Fair enough, but yeah, the only way 2 miles each way will make a difference to your fitness or weight is if you do interval training. How about short bursts of a minute very fast alternating with one minute of normal pace?


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2015)

This is probably only practical if you use sidestreets (the only way to get around London properly fast on a bike anyway).


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2015)

han said:


> Fair enough, but yeah, the only way 2 miles each way will make a difference to your fitness or weight is if you do interval training. How about short bursts of a minute very fast alternating with one minute of normal pace?


I don't know what interval training is, but I only really want to use my bike for fitness. I was just complaining. I shall have to go on bigger rides, that's all. A much longer route after work and more riding at the weekend is the answer, I think.


----------



## plurker (Feb 10, 2015)

han said:


> This is probably only practical if you use sidestreets (the only way to get around London properly fast on a bike anyway).


Not sure I'd agree with that. I tried a quiet-street route and found it much slower; certainly didn't get anywhere near the average speed I get normally.

Fair point in that you can avoid lights etc, but on a narrower street, the vehicle coming toward you takes up most of the road so you have to cede, and I felt far less safe riding at 25mph on a residential road where car doors open and ppl walk out, than I do on the A23/A3 where I'm in a lane of traffic moving same direction as me and same speed


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2015)

han said:


> This is probably only practical if you use sidestreets (the only way to get around London properly fast on a bike anyway).


Wot? The other way round, surely? You can't really be going fast on side streets.


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2015)

Er, yes, it's much faster. No traffic, few other cyclists, no traffic lights. My journey times to work were slashed when I started doing this a couple of years ago, despite it being about half a mile longer each way.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2015)

plurker said:


> Not sure I'd agree with that. I tried a quiet-street route and found it much slower; certainly didn't get anywhere near the average speed I get normally.
> 
> Fair point in that you can avoid lights etc, but on a narrower street, the vehicle coming toward you takes up most of the road so you have to cede, and I felt far less safe riding at 25mph on a residential road where car doors open and ppl walk out, than I do on the A23/A3 where I'm in a lane of traffic moving same direction as me and same speed


Innit. And there's often a 20mph limit anyway. I wouldn't want to go faster than 12mph on a narrow sidestreet with parked cars on both sides.
I got fitter last year by basically riding 8 1/2 miles down the A206 from Deptford to Plumstead, with a trundle through some side streets from Plumstead to Thamesmead, and then back again at the end of the day.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2015)

han said:


> Er, yes, it's much faster. No traffic, few other cyclists, no traffic lights. My journey times to work were slashed when I started doing this a couple of years ago, despite it being about half a mile longer each way.


Not sure how that's possible. Big roads are faster and more direct. I guess it depends on where you going to and from. But 20mph+ wide roads vs 20mph- narrow roads - the former wins.


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2015)

Horses for courses eh. I just wanted to completely avoid nasty junctions, it's where all the accidents happen. I get off and walk across with my bike at traffic lights instead of attempting to turn right on a busy road. It's still loads faster than those superhighways clogged with slow, inexperienced cyclists.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2015)

I avoided the superhighways on my 'fitness' route. I rode through all the junctions and roundabouts. Quite enjoyed navigating them - rather thrilling in fact.
I miss that route. Mine now is just a whizz from Deptford to Peckham on New Cross Road/Queen's Road. I've tried going home via some 'big' hills - Telegraph, Dog Kennel, Forest etc, but the traffic is so heavy at that time that it's no fun.


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2015)

There are plenty of quiet streets on those big hills you know! Canonbie Road, for example. Just look on the Bike Hub app and pick 'quietest' - all will be revealed. I challenge anyone to go up Canonbie Road faster than 5mph, such is the gradient. It's a lovely quiet, wide road.


----------



## tommers (Feb 10, 2015)

Cycling at 25 mph down a side street would make you a



plurker said:


> Cyclist nutter.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2015)

han said:


> There are plenty of quiet streets on those big hills you know! Canonbie Road, for example. Just look on the Bike Hub app and pick 'quietest' - all will be revealed. I challenge anyone to go up Canonbie Road faster than 5mph, such is the gradient. It's a lovely quiet, wide road.


I have a problem with 'fiddly' routes though. Too many turns and I get lost or forget the route. I think I'll just pick a longer route this evening - going to Dulwich and then to Catford on the A205. Or maybe I should just do my old route AFTER work. I'd get proper fit then.


----------



## plurker (Feb 10, 2015)

han said:


> It's still loads faster than those superhighways clogged with slow, inexperienced cyclists.


Eh? 
You know you can move to the right and overtake slower-moving things, right? 
The route I ride has the bus-lane, with the CS7 blue paint, then about 1m of bus lane remaining, then a whole other lane; I use any and all of it to pass vehicles.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2015)

The superhighways I've used aren't wide enough to overtake safely.


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2015)

tommers said:


> Cycling at 25 mph down a side street would make you a


My definition of fast is about 15! [emoji3]


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2015)

han said:


> My definition of fast is about 15! [emoji3]


I wouldn't get out of breath at that unless I was on a gradient


----------



## BigTom (Feb 10, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Innit. *And there's often a 20mph limit anyway*. I wouldn't want to go faster than 12mph on a narrow sidestreet with parked cars on both sides.
> I got fitter last year by basically riding 8 1/2 miles down the A206 from Deptford to Plumstead, with a trundle through some side streets from Plumstead to Thamesmead, and then back again at the end of the day.



Speed limits don't apply to bikes. [/pedant]


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2015)

Did I say I get out of breath?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2015)

han said:


> Did I say I get out of breath?


You need to get out of breath to get fit


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2015)

Tbf, I usually have a trumpet, a violin and two panniers on my commute so my load is pretty hefty. Which is why I don't get much faster than that.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 10, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> *Is there a combined cycling and public transport option that works out for you?*
> 
> My commute is about 14km each way, but occasionally if I'm on the heavy bike taking some equipment in (or just tired) I can do half of it on a train - I'll go into the city centre downhill then take a train out of the other side of the city to a couple of miles from work, since it's heading away from town it's never crowded. Takes about the same amount of time, sometimes longer, but if I take it easy I can get away with not needing a shower at the other end.



That's a good idea!


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> You need to get out of breath to get fit


I disagree. Really fit people don't get out of breath easily. Unfit people do. 

There's loads of cardiovascular exercise that people do that makes them fit without them having to get out of breath.


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2015)

For example, most runners go at a pace where they can still hold a conversation at the same time.


----------



## plurker (Feb 10, 2015)

han said:


> I disagree. Really fit people don't get out of breath easily.



I don't get out of breath at any point whilst riding*, nor running.


*unless I'm caning it for a KOM


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2015)

OK, just going on what I was taught at school - anaerobic exercise n that. Get the heart pumping.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2015)

han said:


> For example, most runners go at a pace where they can still hold a conversation at the same time.


Really? Christ, I can't run, or even jog, for more than a couple of hundred yards without getting embarrassingly wheezy.


----------



## Winot (Feb 10, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> OK, just going on what I was taught at school - anaerobic exercise n that. Get the heart pumping.



I think you need to go back to school!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2015)

Winot said:


> I think you need to go back to school!


I think fitness advice may have changed as much as nutrition advice has over the past 30 years.


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Really? Christ, I can't run, or even jog, for more than a couple of hundred yards without getting embarrassingly wheezy.



Don't you smoke? That's probably the reason. You've probably got an OK base level of fitness with the cycling.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2015)

han said:


> Don't you smoke? That's probably the reason. You've probably got an OK base level of fitness with the cycling.


Not really. A couple of scrounged ones on a big night out.
Running is just well knackering and lungburning. Which is why I stick to two wheels.


----------



## plurker (Feb 10, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Running is just well knackering and lungburning.


Initially, yep, but so can cycling be if you push it!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2015)

plurker said:


> Initially, yep, but so can cycling be if you push it!


Yeah, but the difference is it's fun and less jarring to one's skeleton (or that's how it feels anyway)


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 10, 2015)

First leg was wicked. Got lucky with traffic lights and made it in a good five minutes under my average 30.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 10, 2015)

han said:


> For example, most runners go at a pace where they can still hold a conversation at the same time.


That's not running!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 10, 2015)

I agree with OU, you have to push yourself to get fit.


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> That's not running!


I think running clubs up and down the country would disagree with you on that one. 

Fit people can run at quite a pace and still hold a conversation.


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> I agree with OU, you have to push yourself to get fit.


I agree with that statement. But you don't have to get out of breath.


----------



## plurker (Feb 10, 2015)

If I'm running at my normal pace; around 7 - 7.5 minute miles, I can hold a conversation. If I'm flat out sprinting, I can't. 

Both of those are running, but this is "how was your cycle commute"


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2015)

han said:


> I agree with that statement. But you don't have to get out of breath.


I find this hard to believe. You need to be burning those calories off surely? And if you want to have an enjoyable dietfree lifestyle, then you need to be panting after exercise. Otherwise you'll never be expending more calories than you put in. And you won't have that endorphin rush.


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2015)

If you do enough fast walking, slow jogging, even moderate running, normal paced cycling, you can easily burn off tons of calories, and be really fit, without getting out of breath. 

But yes if it's a massive endorphin rush you're after, more than the above give you, then yes, you probably do need to get out of breath.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2015)

define out of breath. 
All that takes time as well. If you only have your commute to do it in, it needs to be more intense.


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> define out of breath.



Er, no thanks! [emoji3]


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2015)

I don't mean unpleasant breathlessness where you want to lie down and you're gasping, but increased heart rate, breathing quicker, breaking a mild sweat etc.


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2015)

Many people can get into that state and still hold a conversation. 

Shall we go back to discussing cycling now? [emoji3]


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm sure they can! I don't think I was disagreeing with that part. Difficult to hold a conversation with anyone on a bike, mind.


----------



## plurker (Feb 10, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Difficult to hold a conversation with anyone on a bike, mind.



No, just ride two-abreast like some of the lycra cnuts on the CS7 do...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2015)

plurker said:


> No, just ride two-abreast like some of the lycra cnuts on the CS7 do...


i've tried that in Berlin - it's quite tricky. I think i was doing that when my wheel went in a tram rut and i fell off.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 10, 2015)

I think I do the 'interval training' thing unintentionally, in that I'll usually have a couple or more sprint sections on my commute where I'm chasing places on Strava segments, usually ones of about half a kilometre, so around a minute typically. Is that a good thing then?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 10, 2015)

Planning on cycling the 40 miles in to work tomorrow. A lovely route from Tunbridge Wells pretty much to Brixton.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 10, 2015)

Watch out for early morning white van man.

In this video people talk while riding. They also discuss the relative qualities of Stephen Roche's 1987 TdF winning bike vs a present day Ridley - just in case this was troubling anyone.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Running tubeless but had a flat split on sidewall - bead. 
Did 15 miles & walked two.

Woods not To boggie now


----------



## The Boy (Feb 12, 2015)

Not a commute, but i actually went out on my bike today.  Yay me!  Was wrapped up like a motherfucker but still froze the tits off my feet.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 14, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Not a commute, but i actually went out on my bike today.  Yay me!  Was wrapped up like a motherfucker but still froze the tits off my feet.


Willconson do cheap heat pads for feet crack them and the heats up lasts from four to size hours use once. 

No much money


----------



## The Boy (Feb 14, 2015)

dlx1 said:


> Willconson do cheap heat pads for feet crack them and the heats up lasts from four to size hours use once.
> 
> No much money


That's a bit fancy for me.   Though I do own neoprene booties,  so maybe not. 

Today was foggy,  but nice and warm compared to recent weeks.


----------



## plurker (Feb 16, 2015)

Half-term week.  
20% fewer cars, 70% less stress


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 16, 2015)

Wet arse.  Because my usual bike is at the menders for a quote and because my battered knees aren't really up to the Pashley I rolled down to the station on the shit 80s mountain bike that I retrieved from London at the weekend.  It doesn't have mudguards or a rack that I can shove some cardboard in to form an effective mudguard.

First outing for shorts of the year too, mainly as wet legs dry quicker.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 16, 2015)

I was slooooooow today - as feeling decidedly under the weather....  tubed in a couple of days at the end of last week and didn't manage any cycling over the weekend as too much spluttering so I was determined to get back on the saddle today.  I didn't enjoy it one jot though.  Got a long ride planned for the weekend so I hope to feel better in time...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 16, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Planning on cycling the 40 miles in to work tomorrow. A lovely route from Tunbridge Wells pretty much to Brixton.



I never did this. I got up at 5am and it was dark and cold. I went back to bed and worked from home. Weak.


----------



## girasol (Feb 16, 2015)

As someone who also drives I fail to understand how wearing dark colours would ever be preferable to hi-vis. Even with  reflective strips. If it's pissing down with rain/dark and a cyclist is coming from behind it's VERY hard to see through the mirror, the bike lights alone are not enough. Hi-vis makes a big difference in certain conditions.

For that reason I always wear my hi-vis jacket when I cycle...

Haven't been here for ages, I do realise this is from a few days ago but felt strongly about it.


----------



## plurker (Feb 17, 2015)

SUNSHINE 

One youngish woman going along Garrads Road on Tooting Common, slow-traffic as there's temp lights in - she's weaving about so I think '_ay-up on the phone then, I'll pass on the offside_' ; I come round her and pull alongside, slow to her pace; not only is she holding the phone but scrolling thru fucking facebook.  
I just banged on her window and said '_imagine status updating 'I killed someone today by not looking at the road_' - the intelligent reply _'fuck off you fuck_'

Makes me ANGRY that shit does - and nothing anyone can/does do.

other than that, ace ride in...


----------



## The Boy (Feb 17, 2015)

Took advantage of the sun and went out for a quick spin to my old work and back (makes a nice loop and only 45 minutes round trip).  Colder than it looked, and I swear the trees were dead still when I looked out the window.   Still, just makes you pedal harder and all that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 17, 2015)

I saw a Cyclists Stay Awesome sign on the back of a bus today. I hadn't realised they were real signs.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 17, 2015)

At low speed on a backstreet, was looking over my shoulder at approaching car, I turned into the gutter and fell off in a convoluted manner that involved a big painful bruise on my thigh. Had to cycle up the hill only pushing with the other leg. Hot bath and a glass of whisky are helping.


----------



## plurker (Feb 17, 2015)

^ ouch.  Whisky mings, imho, but the sentiment is good. GWS.

Had a nice little run back tonight, keeping pace with a fella on a Dolan roadie (NB I always thought it was Solan, till I just googled it  ). Nice clear roads, dry and warm-ish.

Every set of lights he slowed as tho to stop, then went through on the red...but I kept catching him. Then he undertook a van that was clearly signalling left, started shouting at the van, proper aggro...as I sailed past on the outside of them both.  Then he caught me at lights on Tooting High St '_nice moves_' he said '_I don't ever undertake, that's a fool's game'_ said I...


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 18, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I saw a Cyclists Stay Awesome sign on the back of a bus today. I hadn't realised they were real signs.


sdon't think they are, someone's stuck it over the official one 

I keep seeing amusing things on my commute in...

Last week was a fella on a segway 

This morning was someone in a twizy... odd little things.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> sdon't think they are, someone's stuck it over the official one


i know they're not official. i just didn't think they were real stickers that people put up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> This morning was someone in a twizy... odd little things.


A twizy? had to look it up:
http://www.renault.co.uk/cars/electric-vehicles/twizy/twizy/
How is it pronounced? Twy-zee?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 18, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> i know they're not official. i just didn't think they were real stickers that people put up.


ah  yeh, it's nice when you see one.


Orang Utan said:


> A twizy? had to look it up:
> http://www.renault.co.uk/cars/electric-vehicles/twizy/twizy/
> How is it pronounced? Twy-zee?


Dunno, it's the first one I've seen, never heard of them either. I'd instincitvely say it like twiggy but with z's


----------



## Crispy (Feb 18, 2015)

I might get some of these

http://iparkedinabikelane.bigcartel.com/product/i-parked-in-a-bike-lane-sticker


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2015)

I think there should be more. 
I didn't look before pulling out.
i undertook a cyclist
i crossed a solid white line and nearly knocked a cyclist off
i pay road tax and therefore can do what i want
what else?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 18, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I think there should be more.
> I didn't look before pulling out.
> i undertook a cyclist
> i crossed a solid white line and nearly knocked a cyclist off


Rather trickier to apply the stickers in those cases


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Rather trickier to apply the stickers in those cases


true, but you can cycle real fast when you're angry


----------



## BigTom (Feb 18, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I think there should be more.
> I didn't look before pulling out.
> i undertook a cyclist
> i crossed a solid white line and nearly knocked a cyclist off
> ...



I pass cyclists too close



Crispy said:


> Rather trickier to apply the stickers in those cases



Some kind of sticker roll dispenser thing that must basically exist in factory processes for stickering stuff on a production line, attached to an arm on the side of your bike, which is 4.5ft long - the approximate distance shown in the highway code that should be left when passing cyclists - so that it stickers any cars that pass you closer than the required distance. My prototype idea involves a roller paint brush.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 18, 2015)

BigTom said:


> My prototype idea involves a roller paint brush.


Or a stanley knife blade


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 18, 2015)

A simple, catch all of "I drive like a c*nt" sticker might be simpler.

Another episode was posted of these Russian "Stop a Douchebag" superheroes earlier, but I'd like to see these guys next to every Advanced Stop Box

(I'd hope there'd be less AK47s involved though)


----------



## The Boy (Feb 19, 2015)

Met office said rain.  Met office was wrong.

Wish I'd gone out for longer, tbh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2015)

Another London cyclist killed by a tipper: http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crime/cyclist-dies-after-being-hit-by-lorry-in-victoria-10055594.html


----------



## colacubes (Feb 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Another London cyclist killed by a tipper: http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crime/cyclist-dies-after-being-hit-by-lorry-in-victoria-10055594.html





It's a nightmare round there for cyclists at the moment with all those trucks.  Reminds me of what it was like round London Bridge and Tooley Street when they were building the Shard.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 19, 2015)

Guy fell off in front of me this morning - lost the front on a roundabout (end of Crystal Palace parade). Clouted his face on the tarmac and split his lips to buggery. Convinced him to WFH, tbh he didn't need much convincing.

Otherwise loving half term - pretty much no traffic until I get to Camberwell = 5 mins off commute.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Another London cyclist killed by a tipper: http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crime/cyclist-dies-after-being-hit-by-lorry-in-victoria-10055594.html


 


I had a pretty near miss this morning - I was cycling down a long straight narrow residential road near my house, a van was coming in the other direction and he swung across right in front of me doing a right hand turn into a junction on my left.  I had to slam the brakes on hard and the tosser of a driver just gave me a sneering smile as I did so.  He'd definitely seen me and done this on purpose just to shit me up.  Absolute WANKER. .  (I toyed with giving chase to give a piece of my mind - but then figured that someone who does that kind of shit is probably a bit of a nutter and nothing good would come of it - so I cycled on SEETHING).


----------



## plurker (Feb 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Another London cyclist killed by a tipper: http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crime/cyclist-dies-after-being-hit-by-lorry-in-victoria-10055594.html




But
"_There was a suggestion that the cyclist may have been on the phone at the time of the collision"
_
Let's hope not, else all the nobs will trot out all the RLJ/wrong way down streets/ride on pavements/use the phone arguments.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2015)

They also seem to emphasise that the person killed was on a Boris bike, mentioning another person killed on one. Are we to infer something from this?


----------



## BigTom (Feb 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> They also seem to emphasise that the person killed was on a Boris bike, mentioning another person killed on one. Are we to infer something from this?



The narrative they are trying to build is one of inexperienced/untrained cyclists doing silly things, playing into the argument that cyclists should be licenced to use the roads, and also used by vehicular cycling advocates and anti-infrastructure people that if only everyone was trained then cycling with HGVs would be safe.
This is on / is being put on all Boris bike handlebars:


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 19, 2015)

Ouch. Missed a few offs. Hope everyone's a bit less sore today.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm on the bus because my knees are still too sore/stiff to do my commute distance on a crapper bike. Having an ambulance-chaser* round for a chat next Monday night about getting some recompense.

(*actually someone recommended by a friend who's supposed to be pretty good)


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 20, 2015)

From the two facebook groups I go on up here (local cycling campaign and a local club) there seems to have been a lot of accidents in the last couple of weeks.  Is this just a blip, or something seasonal - changing light or more people coming out to ride again after the winter and not being as sharp, or drivers not having got used to more bikes being around again?


----------



## 8115 (Feb 20, 2015)

Boris bikes are a nightmare, I nearly came a cropper a few times the one and only time I rode one and I'm quite experienced, because they're so unmanoueverable.  It's like being on a Vespa more than riding a bike.


----------



## plurker (Feb 20, 2015)

BigTom said:


> The narrative they are trying to build is one of inexperienced/untrained cyclists doing silly things, playing into the argument that cyclists should be licenced to use the roads, and also used by vehicular cycling advocates and anti-infrastructure people that if only everyone was trained then cycling with HGVs would be safe.


As someone wrote on twitter yesterday:

_Is it hard to understand that when people are being crushed by lorries with blind spots, wearing visible clothing and a little hat doesn't help?
_
My commute was fine; though as I'm riding the hybrid lately due to rain + discbrakes - I'm finding it's not fitting me quite right, and my knees are a bit achy a the end of a ride.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 20, 2015)

BigTom said:


> This is on / is being put on all Boris bike handlebars:


Good advice if you ask me. If this was all that TfL were doing to make cycling safer, I'd have a more cynical POV, but they are actually committing to decent segregated infrastructure.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 20, 2015)

Had a bit of a nervous moment when turning right across oncoming traffic at a light controlled juntion while a lorry was turning left in the lane to my left side, with the associated back-end-swinging-out-ness.  Car coming from ahead stopped to let me move out of the junction which I think everyone was grateful for.

Other than that, lovely day for a bike ride and everyone on their best behaviour including cyclists, dog walkers and the driver who patiently stayed behind me all the way up the hill until.  It was almost too cautious tbh.


----------



## steeeve (Feb 20, 2015)

I did the changing places thing the other week where you sit in a lorry cab and the policeman walks round to show you where you can't see him. The policeman didn't have an answer when I asked why another mirror couldn't be put above the passenger window to cover the blind spot.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 20, 2015)

The Boy said:


> the driver who patiently stayed behind me all the way up the hill until.  It was almost too cautious tbh.



Sometimes I just want them to get past as it can make me feel more nervous/self concious.  The ones who tailgate almost right on your wheel are the worst, as it doesn't give you space to move out, I've been forced into potholes by that kind of fuckery.


----------



## steeeve (Feb 20, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> The ones who tailgate almost right on your wheel are the worst



I respond to this by slowing to a stop


----------



## The Boy (Feb 20, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Sometimes I just want them to get past as it can make me feel more nervous/self concious.  The ones who tailgate almost right on your wheel are the worst, as it doesn't give you space to move out, I've been forced into potholes by that kind of fuckery.


Agreed.  Can be a but nerve wracking when you're moving at speed too.  Just have to hope they're paying attention in the event you have to stop suddenly.

The driver today though was grand.  Left plenty of space 	- three or four car lengths.


----------



## plurker (Feb 20, 2015)

Just had to ride Farringdon to Regent St and back for a meeting. 
Fuck Oxford Street with a big fucking stick.  Stupid pedestrians.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 20, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Pretty sure there was a Guy on BBC breakfast this morning cos he went down and found the...whatever you call the pieces.



There's an article up about this today:  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-31534032

150 pieces recovered, remainder thought to be buried in concrete that's part of the bridge structure.


----------



## stavros (Feb 21, 2015)

A very short but quick ride this morning, covering 9.5 miles in 35 minutes, and I didn't even feel like I was really pushing myself.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 22, 2015)

For various reasons - work, holiday (25th Wedding anniversary!) , injury - I've hardly ridden the bike at all this month.

Decided it would be a good ide to turn the pedals over before Monday morning to get me back into the groove.

Not sure the 130 mile ride in the sleet, wind and freezing temperature was the best idea...


----------



## braindancer (Feb 23, 2015)

Had a cracking ride on Saturday from Haywards Heath to Brighton via Ashdown forest and the High Weald, back to Lewes and then over Ditchling Beacon....   legs slightly achey on the commute this morning as a result.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 23, 2015)

Anyone here on Mapmyride?
Do you bother sharing your profile?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 26, 2015)

Shorts and no gloves today, looking fwd to being back in a t shirt.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 26, 2015)

Things are looking up.

I took a route today that I usually avoid because it has a parallel pavement that the council has designated a shared cycle path. I have had one too many motorists rage at me for daring to use the road when I "should be on the cycle path".

Anyway the main reason I don't use it, apart from the fact it's full of pedestrians, is because at each roundabout there are those fucking awful barriers which force you to dismount, then you have to cross the road on foot before negotiating another set of barriers and continuting your journey.

Well bugger me but the council have removed all those bloody barriers! 

They haven't removed the roundabouts or pedestrians so I still won't use it, mind.


----------



## plurker (Feb 26, 2015)

I've noticed a load more cyclists dismounting and running through red lights then re-mounting the other side lately.  
I still catch them up after having waited for the lights to change, it's bizarre behaivour.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 26, 2015)

plurker said:


> I've noticed a load more cyclists dismounting and running through red lights then re-mounting the other side lately.
> I still catch them up after having waited for the lights to change, it's bizarre behaivour.


This is worth doing on the North side of Southwark Bridge, Northbound. The lights are red for a very long time for all traffic, then the green phase is very short, with lots of HGVs turning. Much safer to dismount and walk over while the lights are red.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 26, 2015)

Also worth doing on Vicar Lane in Leeds where there's about five crossings in 250m, at least it gets you out in front of the buses!


----------



## plurker (Feb 26, 2015)

Sorry, yes - I get the point of doing it in certain places - just not at any of the places I've seen it - if that makes sense.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 26, 2015)

Yeah, I've seen it done at great speed - a guy came flying towards the red light, swung his leg over and made about 6 bounding strides over the junction - at a pace that would have toppled him if he wasn't leaning on the handlebars - before leaping back on.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 26, 2015)

I've done it in the past where I've been trying to beat a target time for my commute - you get to know the timings on lights and when it's worth doing to save yourself thirty seconds or whatever.  You do feel a bit of a knob doing it.


----------



## plurker (Feb 26, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> I've done it in the past where I've been trying to beat a target time for my commute - you get to know the timings on lights and when it's worth doing to save yourself thirty seconds or whatever.  You do feel a bit of a knob doing it.



Oooo0k. I'm always trying to better my strava times on the commute, but I'd rather not feel (and indeed look ) a knob.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 26, 2015)

plurker said:


> Oooo0k. I'm always trying to better my strava times on the commute, but I'd rather not feel (and indeed look ) a knob.



This is really from pre-strava times, where the only thing I could challenge myself on was overall commute time, measured with the timer on my phone.  If anything Strava has helped me keep my dignity by giving me other shorter challenges to aim for without the rude interruption of traffic signals.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 26, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> I've done it in the past where I've been trying to beat a target time for my commute - you get to know the timings on lights and when it's worth doing to save yourself thirty seconds or whatever.  You do feel a bit of a knob doing it.


I did in fact turn to the guy next to me at the lights and we shared "what a knob" looks.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 26, 2015)

braindancer said:


> Had a cracking ride on Saturday from Haywards Heath to Brighton via Ashdown forest and the High Weald, back to Lewes and then over Ditchling Beacon....   legs slightly achey on the commute this morning as a result.


Blimey - what was the mileage on that?


----------



## a_chap (Feb 26, 2015)

Had the results from Tuesday's MRI scan today (a bit more info here - http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/i-had-an-mri-scan-today.332563/) which really was a bit pronto. My GP said to expect a call from a spinal surgeon. Spinal surgeon rang half an hour later. Upshot - I have a 10am appointment with them tomorrow to discuss surgery. 

Not exactly what I was expecting and a bit sobering when you think about it. But I have to say it made me savour *every second* of my homeward commute. I seemed to be flying... 

On the plus side the NHS is fucking amazing


----------



## The Boy (Feb 26, 2015)

Green party agm tonight.  It started snowing about half an hour before I went out but it cleared up nice.  Proper nice cycling weather, maybe a little windy, but peddling hard enough kept body temp up in spite of the cold.

Coming home after the sun had been down for a few hours though.  Cold enough to burn yet lungs, so it was.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 26, 2015)

Forgot about the person who chained their bike to a fence so that it overlapped with mine.  Was done in such a way that as soon as I moved mind, the rear qr skewer hour snagged by the wheel of the other bike.

I looked a dick trying to get it out.  Then about 50m down the road it occurred to me out probably belonged to someone in the same building is just been in


----------



## braindancer (Feb 28, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Blimey - what was the mileage on that?



Just under 80 miles - very nice ride...


----------



## stavros (Feb 28, 2015)

I had a really strange start to my ride this morning. I was on what I perceived to be a slight incline and with not wonderful road surface, but I was able to push a really big gear and fly along. However, I then turned into a more exposed area and realised I was now going into an almighty headwind, so I think I was getting some subtle assistance in the early part.


----------



## stavros (Mar 1, 2015)

Once again, a killer wind from the South West this morning.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 1, 2015)

Gambled that the met office were wrong about the weather.  Just about got away with it.  Windy though.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 2, 2015)

Saw some poor sods yesterday who'd clearly gone out for a ride when it was nice and sunny and hadn't banked on the sudden torrential downpour that appeared. Soaked t-shirts are never a good look.

Er... well... actually I can think of some instances when wet t-shorts look good 

Anyway my point was that the weather can very extremely variable at this time of year


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 2, 2015)

First morning for some time I didn't use my rear LED on the way in...springs 'a comin.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 2, 2015)

first day out with the repaired Whyte Dorset.
28 Schlwabes are so heavy...bike is slow but at least i feel secure...


----------



## weepiper (Mar 2, 2015)

Today I have bought a shiny new helmet






and some shiny new disc brakes






and a shiny new chainset and b/b





which will enable me to fit the shiny new wheels I previously built up out of customers' abandoned bits

 

and have a full range of gears again, not have to ride everywhere on the big ring and thus be able to put the mtb tyres back on and take the kids to get muddy once the weather warms up a bit.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 2, 2015)

That was meant to go on the cycling chat thread btw, teach me to have several tabs open at once


----------



## a_chap (Mar 2, 2015)

Today I ordered myself a new Carradice bag.


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 2, 2015)

That will last for ages...i still have   some car radical luggage a bought in 1980.  I remember my sister thinking it was Italian (lots of bike stiff was then) and pronouncing it  "carra- ditch- a" I'm sure that's not the way it's spoken in Nelson (or it made in China these days?)


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 2, 2015)

"Car radical" is my bloody phone correcting "carradice"


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 2, 2015)

people say the new ones aren't as good as the old ones, be interested to hear what you thing a_chap


----------



## a_chap (Mar 3, 2015)

ChrisD said:


> That will last for ages...i still have   some car radical luggage a bought in 1980.  I remember my sister thinking it was Italian (lots of bike stiff was then) and pronouncing it  "carra- ditch- a" I'm sure that's not the way it's spoken in Nelson (or it made in China these days?)



Fear not Carradices are still made in Nelson. In fact each one has a label inside with the name of the person who made it!



Sigmund Fraud said:


> people say the new ones aren't as good as the old ones, be interested to hear what you thing a_chap



This bag's replacing a previous Carradice bag which "only" lasted about 6 years and 20,000 miles. There seems to me to be two types of Carradice bag; the old type (which is what I've bought) and the new type (which is what I'm replacing).

The main difference would seem that the old types are held together with leather straps and the new type, zips. Also some of the new types have handy bungy cords and/or elastic straps to attach pumps, etc. Well, the old (er... "new") bag I'm replacing with the new (er... "old") bag is being replaced because the bungy, elastic straps and (one of the) zips have failed. The rest of the bag itself is basically as good as new.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 3, 2015)

its all about the dowling


----------



## weepiper (Mar 3, 2015)

It is NOT cycling weather out there.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 3, 2015)

_Au contraire_ young lady. May I refer you to the remarkable Emily Chappell who is currently cycling from Anchorage to Seattle. Today she was grateful for it only being -10C...

ETA: sorry, forgot to add a link to her web site

http://thatemilychappell.com/about/

If you look hard enough you'll find a picture of me.....


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 3, 2015)

cycling back this evening with my 2 children - aged 5 and 2, we used a pedestrian crossing (to cross a very major intersection/road).  The 5 year old was cycling herself - the 2 year old on the back on bike.  So we wait for the green man - go to cross and and a fucking knobstainwankshaftfuckwit comes _this _close to mowing down my 5 year old on her bike as he attempts to drive through the pedestrian crossing (on green for pedestrians).  I have never screamed so loud in my entire life.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 3, 2015)

Shitting hell gaijingirl  glad you're all ok. Close calls are horrible enough when it's just yourself involved.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 3, 2015)

weepiper said:


> It is NOT cycling weather out there.
> 
> View attachment 68344


The wind was shit, but I did find myself thinking about the days I would have happily cycled in that.

Then again, I'm hoping for better tomorrow when I'm actually going to be on my bike....


----------



## weepiper (Mar 3, 2015)

I did cycle in it. I wouldn't say I was happy about it though.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 3, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> cycling back this evening with my 2 children - aged 5 and 2, we used a pedestrian crossing (to cross a very major intersection/road).  The 5 year old was cycling herself - the 2 year old on the back on bike.  So we wait for the green man - go to cross and and a fucking knobstainwankshaftfuckwit comes _this _close to mowing down my 5 year old on her bike as he attempts to drive through the pedestrian crossing (on green for pedestrians).  I have never screamed so loud in my entire life.


Horrible.  I went ape shit a while back at a securicor driver who nearly took out a baby in a pram in similar circumstances.  The fact that there is a video billboard at the end of the road is no doubt entirely coincidental.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 3, 2015)

weepiper said:


> I did cycle in it. I wouldn't say I was happy about it though.


Aye, fair enough not to be


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 3, 2015)

weepiper said:


> Shitting hell gaijingirl  glad you're all ok. Close calls are horrible enough when it's just yourself involved.





The Boy said:


> Horrible.  I went ape shit a while back at a securicor driver who nearly took out a baby in a pram in similar circumstances.  The fact that there is a video billboard at the end of the road is no doubt entirely coincidental.



I think I have significantly shortened my life span through shock.  She looked at me about to burst into tears and then, heroically, got over it.  Later we talked about it and I told her that she can't just rely on a green man but must look carefully too.  I suppose it's a lesson.  It's probably a good thing I had the tiddler on the back of my bike because I might have lost it otherwise.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 3, 2015)

Horrible story, I hope you the little'un are ok.


----------



## ffsear (Mar 4, 2015)

a_chap said:


> I agree. Astonishing bright red sky at dawn today. Made Bredon Hill look like it was on Mars.



I grew up on Bredon Hill!


----------



## The Boy (Mar 4, 2015)

Lovely, lovely, lovely today.  I didn't even care about the wind.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 4, 2015)

ffsear said:


> I grew up on Bredon Hill!



What? Actually _on_ the hill? Blimey.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 5, 2015)

How is it possible to be so fucking windy - and I do mean cycling like a trojan while going downhill windy here - while having little to no effect on the trees outside my window.  I though it was short sleeves weather


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 5, 2015)

My commute was on thameslink as I had to leave the bike at home (wearing a whistle). Trains are shite!


----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 5, 2015)

a lot of really really bad driving out there tonight in Hackney and Islington left hooks, right hooks cars driving straight at you at speed on narrow roads. Quite scary. Probably people getting away for a Spring weekend. But what gives people the excuse to endanger people's lives just because they are frustrated by being stuck in a traffic jam for ages!


----------



## a_chap (Mar 5, 2015)

My lovely new Carradice bag arrived 

Very much *made in Britain*. By Sue in fact


----------



## a_chap (Mar 6, 2015)

Lord help me - I'm just trying to attach it to the bike. It's a fecking HUGE bag


----------



## braindancer (Mar 7, 2015)

First day of summer!  Beautiful day for a ride....  went to Southend - fish and chips on the beach in glorious sunshine then back home - 92 miles - longest ride of the year so far.  Felt pretty good most of the way - until the last 10 miles which were a bit of a drag...


----------



## stavros (Mar 7, 2015)

The Boy said:


> I though it was short sleeves weather



It was for me today, although I'll concede there was a pretty fierce wind. A warm one though.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 7, 2015)

stavros said:


> It was for me today, although I'll concede there was a pretty fierce wind. A warm one though.


Windy enough to keep me off the bike today.


----------



## stavros (Mar 8, 2015)

I think it was marginally less windy today, but still noticeable.

My rear mech is making a odd sporadic noise, I think on each revolution of the chain. I've tried replicating it with the bike upside down and pedalling with my hands, but it doesn't seem to do it then. All the links look OK and it doesn't seem to be rubbing on anything.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 8, 2015)

are you using a powelink?


----------



## han (Mar 10, 2015)

plurker said:


> I've noticed a load more cyclists dismounting and running through red lights then re-mounting the other side lately.
> I still catch them up after having waited for the lights to change, it's bizarre behaivour.


I always cross the road at the lights (though I walk, not run) at busy junctions, these days. There are some particularly bad ones that I don't want to risk getting squished. Tremadoc into Clapham Rd , the road around the Oval turning R to get around the side of the Oval to Vauxhaull St. Cars don't let you turn right so it's safer to cross at the lights.


----------



## han (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm looking for a lightweight bike with lots of gears for long distance cycling but I don't want a road bike - I prefer an upright cycling position. I think I might have to build it in bits, as it'll be quite specific. 46cm frame (I can't afford carbon, prefer steel over aluminium, but lightness is crucial). My preference is for a traditional thin racing frame style with men's crossbar, 700c wheels, cyclo-cross tyres. Very light, thin rack for a minimal pannier with virtually nothing in it. 

Anyone got any ideas of where I could get such a thing off the shelf? Or will I need to get a cyclo-cross bike and just change the handlebars? 

Budget about £500 so I'm probably asking for the moon on a stick here.


----------



## han (Mar 10, 2015)

I like Surlys. But the frames alone are £500 aren't they?


----------



## han (Mar 10, 2015)

I did consider the possibility of a lightweight mountain bike because I do want good puncture resistance and something that's OK on knobbly paths, but there's the issue of mountain bike tyres slowing me down on smooth roads....


----------



## youbeauty (Mar 10, 2015)

Surly frames aren't that expensive - about £350 for a Crosscheck or Long Haul Trucker which sound like the sort of thing you're after. I had a cross check for ages and loved it but it couldn't be described as light. I wouldn't discount a mountain bike just because of the knobbly tyres - you can easily get slick tyres to fit a 'traditional' 26" wheeled MTB and loads of new mtbs have bigger 29" wheels which are, in effect, the same size as 700c road wheels anyway.


----------



## steeeve (Mar 10, 2015)

han said:


> I'm looking for a lightweight bike with lots of gears for long distance cycling but I don't want a road bike - I prefer an upright cycling position. I think I might have to build it in bits, as it'll be quite specific. 46cm frame (I can't afford carbon, prefer steel over aluminium, but lightness is crucial). My preference is for a traditional thin racing frame style with men's crossbar, 700c wheels, cyclo-cross tyres. Very light, thin rack for a minimal pannier with virtually nothing in it.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas of where I could get such a thing off the shelf? Or will I need to get a cyclo-cross bike and just change the handlebars?
> 
> Budget about £500 so I'm probably asking for the moon on a stick here.



If you want to travel really light drop the rack/pannier and look at frame bags, alpkit do a good range including a 13 litre dry bag tapered to go under you seat for £15 @ 150 grams:

https://www.alpkit.com/explore/bike-luggage

Think most panniers are nearly a kilo each


----------



## han (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks, youbeauty and steeeve. That's really useful. I think it's partly about working out what I want. Good point about the MTBs youbeauty - I can always chop and change tyres according to the conditions of where I'm going to go. 

I like the look of that Alpkit stuff. Didn't realise you could get stuff like that.


----------



## steeeve (Mar 10, 2015)

han said:


> Thanks, youbeauty and steeeve. That's really useful. I think it's partly about working out what I want. Good point about the MTBs youbeauty - I can always chop and change tyres according to the conditions of where I'm going to go.
> 
> I like the look of that Alpkit stuff. Didn't realise you could get stuff like that.



I've got most of the alpkit bags which I use in different combinations depending on what I'm doing. You can cram a surprising amount of stuff in them


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 10, 2015)

han said:


> I'm looking for a lightweight bike with lots of gears for long distance cycling but I don't want a road bike - I prefer an upright cycling position. I think I might have to build it in bits, as it'll be quite specific. 46cm frame (I can't afford carbon, prefer steel over aluminium, but lightness is crucial). My preference is for a traditional thin racing frame style with men's crossbar, 700c wheels, cyclo-cross tyres. Very light, thin rack for a minimal pannier with virtually nothing in it.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas of where I could get such a thing off the shelf? Or will I need to get a cyclo-cross bike and just change the handlebars?
> 
> Budget about £500 so I'm probably asking for the moon on a stick here.



Have you checked out spa cycles han? Some good pricing on complte bikes.

Otherwise I would say Planet x Kaffenback or Surly cross check. If you want to go for lighter, 631 steel a Bob Jackson end to end frameset is about £650 quid. S/h frames in that size are pretty rare sadly.


----------



## steeeve (Mar 10, 2015)

han said:


> Thanks, youbeauty and steeeve. That's really useful. I think it's partly about working out what I want. Good point about the MTBs youbeauty - I can always chop and change tyres according to the conditions of where I'm going to go.
> 
> I like the look of that Alpkit stuff. Didn't realise you could get stuff like that.



Also check out Planet X for lightweight good spec cheap bikes:

www.*planetx*.co.uk/

Both UK companies!


----------



## han (Mar 10, 2015)

That's great, thanks Sigmund Fraud and steeeve. Plenty for me to drool over and think about. I'll report back! Never heard of Spa Cycles. Ta.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 10, 2015)

han said:


> I'm looking for a lightweight bike with lots of gears for long distance cycling but I don't want a road bike - I prefer an upright cycling position. I think I might have to build it in bits, as it'll be quite specific. 46cm frame (I can't afford carbon, prefer steel over aluminium, but lightness is crucial). My preference is for a traditional thin racing frame style with men's crossbar, 700c wheels, cyclo-cross tyres. Very light, thin rack for a minimal pannier with virtually nothing in it.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas of where I could get such a thing off the shelf? Or will I need to get a cyclo-cross bike and just change the handlebars?
> 
> Budget about £500 so I'm probably asking for the moon on a stick here.



Second hand?

My first "proper" road bike was 2nd hand from my Local Bike Shop. They had a selection of bikes to choose from, they made sure it was a good fit and came with a 6 month warranty. I paid about £500 for a bike that was a year old and had cost nearly double that when new.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 10, 2015)

£500 for just a frame, or £500 for the whole bike han?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 11, 2015)

han said:


> That's great, thanks Sigmund Fraud and steeeve. Plenty for me to drool over and think about. I'll report back! Never heard of Spa Cycles. Ta.



£690 for a Reynolds 631 frame,avid BB5s, sora gears, brooks saddle and rear rack seems a bargain to me. If I didn't already own a fuckload of bikes I would buy one on general principles of n+1.







and what about the genesis smithfield? Pricier but...


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2015)

Weepiper, I was going to say £500 for the whole bike, but maybe I could stretch to more for the right setup. 

I really really liked that Spa Cycles site and the Planet X one as well, plus am looking at Isla Bikes as they do small frame sizes, light(ish) - which is important to me - I do not want another heavy bike - and have excellent reviews.


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2015)

I absolutely love the look of that Raleigh - but at 50cm for the smallest frame size it's way too big. Where did you see the Smithfielder, Sigmund?


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm looking at this at the moment :
http://www.islabikes.co.uk/products/bikes/item/beinn-29


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2015)

It's 12kg. I'm starting to consider aluminium due to weight (the Isla one is) and was looking at this as well http://www.wiggle.co.uk/verenti-tec...t87djKyQ_dm|pcrid||pkw||pmt||prd|5360631107uk 
- could swop tyres for cyclo-cross ones and swop handlebars. But also am thinking about a cross-check frame, building one with upright handlebars. Or even a carbon cyclo-cross frame. Anyway! It's all good fun and there's lots of drooling to be had. Thanks folks.


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2015)

How many bikes have you got, Sigmund? I'm curious. 
[emoji3] 

I've got my commuting hybrid workhorse (Marin Larkspur with rack which I load up with panniers, trumpets and all other kinds of nonsense). I also have a lightweight steel single speed racer (Iro frame). And my beloved apple green Brompton, also with rack. I also borrow my partner's (heavy) old 'mountain' bike for rides that are offroadish, or icy conditions. 

Ideally I'd complete this collection with a tourer with upright handlebars , a road bike with drops, and a proper lightweight mountain bike with full suspension and disc brakes..... one can dream. 

At the moment though, my priority is something light and fast with lots of gears, and puncture resistant tyres, either Marathon+ or cyclo-cross. With the possible addition of a very lightweight rack. I can see that this is really a combination of all the above! Maybe it's sensible to just get one of the above rather than trying to combine them all. A road bike, perhaps.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 11, 2015)

han said:


> . But also am thinking about a cross-check frame, building one with upright handlebars. Or even a carbon cyclo-cross frame. Anyway! It's all good fun and there's lots of drooling to be had. Thanks folks.



The Cross Check has bar end shifters  which is going to look strange with flat bars. Why not just get an Ogre?


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2015)

I was thinking about getting just the cross check frame.


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2015)

Wow, the Ogre does look like an excellent multifunction bike. Like a Swiss army knife. Not sure how light it'd be but I'll find out.


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2015)

God, I love Surlys.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 11, 2015)

didn't know Islabikes did a 29er but you could do a lot worse than that! They're generally very well made and nice to ride.


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2015)

It's definitely a frontrunning contender! 

Thanks folks, didn't mean to take over the thread! Really appreciate your feedback. I'm going to have a good old think for a bit.


----------



## steeeve (Mar 11, 2015)

han said:


> It's definitely a frontrunning contender!
> 
> Thanks folks, didn't mean to take over the thread! Really appreciate your feedback. I'm going to have a good old think for a bit.



Last post! Should really be on the chat thread I guess but if you can stretch to £700 and weight is the priority check out the Planet X Pro carbon flat bar, medium frame is 8.65kg the frames are really compact too is you after something small (my mates got the road version) they'll swap out the tires for their kevlar ones too if you need punture resistance

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXSLPFBTIA/planet-x-pro-carbon-shimano-tiagra-flat-bar


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2015)

Wow. That ticks all the boxes - thanks steeve! Now for some mulling.... 

I love Urban...


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2015)

Ah, cyclo-cross tyres don't go as small as 24mm, but still you can get Marathon tyres of that size for puncture resistance. Thanks steeeve! I'll shut up now.

Back to commuting!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 11, 2015)

Left the house 20 minutes late and it's amazing how much quieter the roads are. Warm sunshine and a tailwind. Lovely ride in 

I get the feeling the ride home isn't going to be so nice.


----------



## steeeve (Mar 11, 2015)

han said:


> Ah, cyclo-cross tyres don't go as small as 24mm, but still you can get Marathon tyres of that size for puncture resistance. Thanks steeeve! I'll shut up now.
> 
> Back to commuting!



Planet X do there own kevlar tires that are very good, imagine they'd switch out for free.

Anyway lovely on the way in this morning. Out of interest how many on this thread do Brixton to Waterloo or London Bridge or thereabouts?


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2015)

Me, I do Brixton Hill to Euston via Waterloo Bridge (all along the NCN / sidestreets - Lyham Rd etc).


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 11, 2015)

N/S superhighway starts,  no delay there, I'm sure Boris wanted action before he legs it off to Westminster.

Still, this is a historic moment for central London cycling.


----------



## steeeve (Mar 11, 2015)

han said:


> Me, I do Brixton Hill to Euston via Waterloo Bridge (all along the NCN / sidestreets - Lyham Rd etc).



Brixton Hill to Euston via Waterloo was my commute before I changed jobs at Christmas but I went direct on the main roads, now I'm in London Bridge and still go direct. Been looking for a good way to miss Elephant and Castle out mind


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2015)

Via Camberwell, across Ruskin Park, then up?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 11, 2015)

I should go to London Bridge but take cs7 to Southwark instead, it also avoids e+c.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 11, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> I should go to London Bridge but take cs7 to Southwark instead, it also avoids e+c.


It's much more pleasant. Borough High Street is horrible, as is London Bridge.


----------



## steeeve (Mar 11, 2015)

Crispy said:


> It's much more pleasant. Borough High Street is horrible, as is London Bridge.



I'm the bermondsey side of London Bridge so it adds quite a bit on. I currently turn right at Elephant onto New Kent Road which is even worse than going straight on. May try Camberwell option though


----------



## Crispy (Mar 11, 2015)

steeeve said:


> I'm the bermondsey side of London Bridge so it adds quite a bit on. I currently turn right at Elephant onto New Kent Road which is even worse than going straight on. May try Camberwell option though


Yeah, go through Ruskin Park and then the back streets of Bermondsey.


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2015)

Steeeve, have you tried the journey planner on the LCC website? Or the free BikeHub app?


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2015)

Across Albany Park also, is an option, Bermondsey backstreets after that.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 11, 2015)

han said:


> How many bikes have you got, Sigmund? I'm curious.
> [emoji3]
> 
> 
> ...At the moment though, my priority is something light and fast with lots of gears, and puncture resistant tyres, either Marathon+ or cyclo-cross. .



CX tyres generally aren't great for puncture protection, certainly no more so than an average road tyre.

The current list is:-

Peugeot Triathlon - shimano 105
Van Nicholas Euros - Campag Chorus
Ridley Crossbow - Camapg centaur
Mercian Team Professional (1979) - Shimano 600 Arabesque
One One pompino
Kronan M42 Militarcykel
Giant Iguana MTB
Pinarello Asolo - Shimano 6400 Tricolore.
Fuji track

+another 3 frames and maybe 10 wheelsets and a lot of spare shit. Now looking at a folder just to cover all bases....


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 11, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> I should go to London Bridge but take cs7 to Southwark instead, it also avoids e+c.



Crispy recommended this to me a while back but the BMX style holeshot on the N exit of the bridge is a bit tense...then theres a R<>L ped crossing after that and general urban nadgery. Didn't like it.


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 11, 2015)

Impressive stuff SF 

I racked up 11 at my last count (in various stages of togetherness). Glad to know I'm not alone


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 11, 2015)

Just bought an Airnimal Joey Commute for the train. Decided in December that the 60 mile round trip is 'a bit long' as a regular commute and the car has just died so am back to a weekly mix of long commute or train and the odd day with the other car when the fen_wife doesn't need it.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 11, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> Impressive stuff SF
> 
> I racked up 11 at my last count (in various stages of togetherness). Glad to know I'm not alone



Pretty addictive isn't it...the madness always starts when you spot a cheap frame, or your dream frame. I can probably lose the Van Nicholas as it hardly ever gets ridden, and the Mercian is in the loft looking a bit lonely.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 11, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Crispy recommended this to me a while back but the BMX style holeshot on the N exit of the bridge is a bit tense...then theres a R<>L ped crossing after that and general urban nadgery. Didn't like it.


Yeah it all goes to shit on the North side of the river. But it's not like the other bridges are any better


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> CX tyres generally aren't great for puncture protection, certainly no more so than an average road tyre.
> 
> The current list is:-
> 
> ...


Amazing! 

Thanks for the tip about the CX tyres. 

I can see how easy it must be to build up a bicycle habit over the years...


----------



## steeeve (Mar 11, 2015)

han said:


> Across Albany Park also, is an option, Bermondsey backstreets after that.



Will have a look, I get lost quite easily so tend to stick to main routes over backstreets


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 11, 2015)

Cycled into work and then took a boris bike from Farringdon down to Millbank for a meeting...first time impressions:


Road traffic gives you a slightly wider berth and cuts a tad more slack
other cyclists treat you as a mobile chicane - which is probably something I do everyday too

The bikes themselves are undergeared and the saddle I couldn't get on with, but overall a good laugh and on a sunnt day way better than the bus or tube.


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2015)

Seriously, once you memorise a backstreet route you'll never look back. Much more pleasant than the main roads. No traffic lights either.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 11, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Cycled into work and then took a boris bike from Farringdon down to Millbank for a meeting...first time impressions:
> 
> Road traffic gives you a slightly wider berth and cuts a tad more slack
> other cyclists treat you as a mobile chicane - which is probably something I do everyday too


I would add:

Overtaking regular cyclists on one causes hilarious indignant huffing and puffing.
The handlebar-mounted bag holder elastic strap thing is pretty useful


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 11, 2015)

fen_boy said:


> Just bought an Airnimal Joey Commute for the train. Decided in December that the 60 mile round trip is 'a bit long' as a regular commute and the car has just died so am back to a weekly mix of long commute or train and the odd day with the other car when the fen_wife doesn't need it.



I have a Chameleon of those. With the small wheels, nothing beats you off the lights (not that it's a race of course ...)


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 11, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I would add:
> 
> Overtaking regular cyclists on one causes hilarious indignant huffing and puffing.



Yep, a Brompton rider slammed her steed in font of me at the lights just before lambeth bridge. Rude but standard London shit. I overtook her on the incline of the bridge and she actually stood up and gave it full beans to stave off the shame of being overtaken by a boris bike.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 11, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Yep, a Brompton rider slammed her steed in font of me at the lights just before lambeth bridge. Rude but standard London shit. I overtook her on the incline of the bridge and she actually stood up and gave it full beans to stave off the shame of being overtaken by a boris bike.


On a Brompton? People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 11, 2015)

I commuted in from Tunbridge Wells to Farringdon today. Beautiful out in the shire at 6am. I forgot how unpleasant zone 1 is though. 

Was on autopilot and didn't turn off towards Waterloo on Kennington Rd. Tried to guess my way back on course and got it woefully wrong, adding twenty minutes onto my journey. Doh.


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2015)

You cycled from Tunbridge Wells?!


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2015)

Oh wait a minute. Have you got one bike each end?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 11, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Crispy recommended this to me a while back but the BMX style holeshot on the N exit of the bridge is a bit tense...then theres a R<>L ped crossing after that and general urban nadgery. Didn't like it.


Going south it's worse, Last Person Standing as 20 cyclists try and get into one bike lane, but at least there is a bike lane.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 11, 2015)

han said:


> You cycled from Tunbridge Wells?!


Yeah. 37 miles. Not so bad.


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2015)

Ace!! Do you do that regularly?
How long does it take ? Do you get the home?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 12, 2015)

Takes about 2.5 hours. Don't do there and back in the same day. In once a week, back once a week. Only started this week as it's just got light enough.


----------



## han (Mar 12, 2015)

That's very fast. I'm guessing you're on a road bike with minimal weight?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 12, 2015)

Rapha hockey socks  = twat.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 12, 2015)

han said:


> That's very fast. I'm guessing you're on a road bike with minimal weight?


Road bike, a litre of water and a rucksack full of the day's clothes. 

It's country lanes until Gates Green Rd in West Wickham and even after that it's fairly fast moving until Brixton. Then it gets pretty unpleasant. I forgot how annoying other cyclists can be. My tutting goes into overdrive.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 12, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Rapha hockey socks  = twat.


I saw a full Rapha couple yesterday. Covered in logos. 

This is what I hate about Rapha. I quite admired their approach when their range was all tasteful and pretty much unbranded but now there's loads of garish crap with logos all over it for poseurs. Completely undermines the original ethos and highlights it for what it always was - marketing wank. 

And I say that as a marketing wanker.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 12, 2015)

Probably one for the chat thread but I caught up with a friend who works in the rag trade and knows the cycling market very well. Most Rapha kit is made by Nailini in China - nothing wrong with either of these things as both can mean quality...the idea however that Rapha are an Assos challenger for the super premium clothing market is dogshit though.


----------



## han (Mar 12, 2015)

I just ordered this! I am very excited
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FRSBVSC...nd-carbon-road-frame-(46cm,-cream-and-silver)


----------



## han (Mar 12, 2015)

I've decided not to try and combine all the different bikes I want into one bike. So I'm going to focus on what I feel I desire the most - a lightweight geared roadbike, with puncture resistant tyres, and upright handlebars (I'm odd like that - never liked drops). I could just buy something off the shelf, but it'll work out more expensive, and I really fancy a project.

Obviously I'd love to add a proper mountain bike and tourer to my collection, but that's for way into the future. A bike for each purpose, rather than one swiss army knife bike.

So anyway I've started with the above frame, and am going to build it myself. It's a project. I did this (sort of) with my singlespeed - bought all the bits, then got Brixton Cycles to put it together. But this time I want to do it myself and learn something. I wouldn't even consider it without the help of a friend of mine who's an excellent bike mechanic and has all the tools, and has offered to  help - lucky me!


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> It's country lanes until Gates Green Rd in West Wickham



My old primary school is on that road - I grew up round the corner...small world!


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> I saw a full Rapha couple yesterday. Covered in logos.
> 
> This is what I hate about Rapha. I quite admired their approach when their range was all tasteful and pretty much unbranded but now there's loads of garish crap with logos all over it for poseurs. Completely undermines the original ethos and highlights it for what it always was - marketing wank.
> 
> And I say that as a marketing wanker.



It's not garish crap, though I can't quite get over the wtf baffled-ness of the recent ranges.

They have a serious problem, in that so many just wanted non-descript/neat good quality (if not the best) cycling gear. Now most people have snapped up what they need (though I now begrudge the white armband and have most of what I need in black-on-black) and they got a bit of mileage out of the autumnal/'guest' colourways, but even those are not as desirable as the black (and white). The trade wooly things were a massive faliure (ffs - copies of the Peugeot/Molteni/Can't remember with fake similar logos?! Straight to the 60% bin...And they've done it all over again with the more trade 'homage' crap things!)

I haven't seen anything new I've wanted in ages. Some Pro Team bits look pretty functionally good, though they are logo heavy, and I'm covered for pretty much any eventuality/requirement with stuff I've acquired over the years..



Sigmund Fraud said:


> Probably one for the chat thread but I caught up with a friend who works in the rag trade and knows the cycling market very well. Most Rapha kit is made by Nailini in China - nothing wrong with either of these things as both can mean quality...the idea however that Rapha are an Assos challenger for the super premium clothing market is dogshit though.



Not sure quite why that's a bad thing? Someone's got to make them, and I assume they aren't the same as the regular Nalini stuff. I've said it before - it's not realistic for them to be the best at everything, though you're guaranteed a top 'x' of any given garment. And if you want matchy stuff...


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 12, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> Not sure quite why that's a bad thing? Someone's got to make them, and I assume they aren't the same as the regular Nalini stuff. I've said it before - it's not realistic for them to be the best at everything, though you're guaranteed a top 'x' of any given garment. And if you want matchy stuff...



Nalinis 'team' range - their highest level of kit is all european made - in fact very little cycling gear is made outside the EU. But it appears many are using Chinese manufacturing to make the pad / coolmax bit of short for example then ship this in and stitch it together inside the EU; Rapha are going one step further and using bought in nalini pads and getting the rest of the shorts made in China too.

Then charging a massive premium.

And then theres the issue of Raphas contempt for UK manufacturing....



_Rapha makes probably the most expensive cycling gear in the planet, and i know a lot of people who thinks they are "made in London" or "UK"...

A friend of mine wrote to them to find out why their clothes costs so much, since well, they are made miles away from UK - just like Nike, Puma, Adidas or Reebok.

*Hello,

I am an avid cyclist and a custom of yours, I purchased the tricolor
jersey and the merino classic jersey a while back. I was surprised
after washing my garment for the first time, to see a tag of which
materials were used, and the production land. I was amazed that it
said Made in China, I paid top money to purchase your items as I
understood they were hand made in the UK. I am also a bit puzzled
about the price, how can a jersey be worth 120 UK pounds, when the
labor cost in China is about 1 percent of that. Is the mark up just a
marketing scheme. I am sorry to say that I will not be shopping from
you guys again.

Kind regards,
Raffaele G.*

Reply from Rapha:

***- Forwarded message ----------
From: Simon Mottram simon@rapha.cc
Date: 17-Jun-2007 23:43
Subject: Re: Great products but...
To: Raffaele G.
Cc: Enquiries enquiries@rapha.cc

Hello Raffaele

Thanks for getting in touch and for buying our products.

We manufacture some garments in China because the quality the factories
offer there is first rate and they are very reliable producers. The cost
price advantage is a secondary issue.

If you've ever tried to have products made in the UK, you'd apreciate how
hard it is to get craftsmanship and reliable delivery. I wish it was
otherwise.

Our high prices come from the expensive fabrics and trims we use, not from a
'marketing scheme'. We have yet to make a profit (but are working hard at
changing that).

Thanks again for getting in touch. If you have a problem with Chinese
manufacture I don't suppose I will have changed your mind. But I hope I have
clarified why and how we use factories there.

Kind regards

Simon

Simon Mottram
Managing Director

R A P H A
Performance Roadwear
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

rapha.cc/
simon@rapha.cc
Office: +44 (0) 20 7485 5000
Mobile: +44 (0) 7979 597 807

Rapha Racing Ltd.
Imperial Works
Perren Street
London
NW5 3ED

from here:-

_
Its this bit that grips my shit:-
_
*If you've ever tried to have products made in the UK, you'd apreciate how
hard it is to get craftsmanship and reliable delivery. I wish it was
otherwise.*_

So Rapha seem to be failing where Brooks, Hope, Endura, Lusso, Brompton and a shedload of small players are making hay utilising British factories and logistics. Are shorts really that hard to make?


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 12, 2015)

Ha, I was going to say "they've gone down the Brooks line" - Brooks do their thing overseas too IIRC. They have a mildly humourous "answer any complaint" bit on their website that argues pretty much as Rapha does.

I'm in two minds. I can't really imagine there's many manufacturers in the UK that can do what Rapha need (before you appreciate price point/power). I'm not particularly fussed nor bias for or against tbh - I wouldn't even have considered anything is made in the UK/EU. I couldn't give a shit either way tbh (esp for cycling gear) - I want anything made by the place with the bigger population of skilled craftsman. Can't imagine that's anywhere other than the Far East or Turkey. I appreciate the guys views, though it just sounds like someone who knows nothing about clothing manufacturing. Fair play you may find _one_ guy that may be able to do your shorts in a good enough way in the UK...or you go to a market of super experienced manufacturers with whopping competition and a whole market to rely on. Plus if you applied his sensitivities to foreign labour to our service industry, you'd sound an awful lot like Nigel Farage (concerns about foreign slavey labour aside).

The cost in Rapha is indeed in the marketing/exclusivity and in the whopping overheads they have in running a ridiculously fat (inefficient!) business.

If you don't like it, don't play their game, and feel free to (justifiably) take the piss - not sure what they aim to achieve by dryly whinging at the CEO tbh.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 13, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> . Are shorts really that hard to make?



It's not really making 'a' pair of shorts that's the issue; it's making thousands of them with relentless consistency on time.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 13, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> It's not garish crap



The stuff emblazoned with logos is. It's like when Hackett did those big logo tops and put off anyone who wore the proper stuff. 

If I was one of Rapha's original fans, in it for the perceived quality, exclusivity and what it said about me, I'd be thoroughly put off by it and would jump straight to Café du Cyclistes, Col, Vulpine, etc, etc. 

I think I still dislike Castelli more though. Even more logos. Cycling round stockbroker belt is like flying around in some weird day-glo scorpion cult.


----------



## han (Mar 13, 2015)

Logos are naff, full stop. They make people look like fashion victims.


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> The stuff emblazoned with logos is. It's like when Hackett did those big logo tops and put off anyone who wore the proper stuff.
> 
> If I was one of Rapha's original fans, in it for the perceived quality, exclusivity and what it said about me, I'd be thoroughly put off by it and would jump straight to Café du Cyclistes, Col, Vulpine, etc, etc.
> 
> I think I still dislike Castelli more though. Even more logos. Cycling round stockbroker belt is like flying around in some weird day-glo scorpion cult.



Probably - tbh sad as it sounds, I think the Rapha-ness of their garments shouts (to me) as much as their logos . I agree anywhere the name can be seen is a fail, though they lost the 'discrete/ITK' battle long before they put their logos on stuff iyswim.  I quite like Castelli - it's not particularly garish, though consistent in design, and can get a full kit matchy matchy  with ease. The Convertible Gabba is probably the only non-Rapha thing I wish Rapha did a version of.

Agree with Hackett crap - I'm as big a wearer/follower of them as I am Rapha - but a fair few fashion brands want's to follow Ralph Lauren with a 'street' range to trade on their luxe heritage.

Cycling gear does get a bit of a pass though - garish logos (and garish wtf designs) have heritage _if they mean something_. Ignoring the FKW aspect, going out in a pink Mecatano Uno jersey and a 90's Alu yellow/green Bianchi would be a little bit . If you think that any pink jersey with Italian supermarket logos or 'my eyes' colourscheme Alu bike is acceptable then, well, it isn't.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 13, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> It's not really making 'a' pair of shorts that's the issue; it's making thousands of them with relentless consistency on time.



I'd wager Endura make as many if not more cycling shorts in Britain and remain in business. The mass scale / logistics argument is tosh, I worked for a UK manufacturing business or 9 years, ,supply chain issues with far eastern suppliers are no better than those inside the UK.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 13, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> . I appreciate the guys views, though it just sounds like someone who knows nothing about clothing manufacturing.



Do you know any more about clothing manufacturing than he does?


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 13, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Do you know any more about clothing manufacturing than he does?





Sigmund Fraud said:


> I'd wager Endura make as many if not more cycling shorts in Britain and remain in business. The mass scale / logistics argument is tosh, I worked for a UK manufacturing business or 9 years, ,supply chain issues with far eastern suppliers are no better than those inside the UK.



God, not at all - maybe an appreciation of economics and a lazy/blind understanding that "there's a reason why Rapha go to China" (and at least appear to question their reticence to source in the UK)...But certainly not trying to come across as a know-it-all  - I might have overstepped the mark with my armchair-sportswear manufacturer missives!

Either way, Rapha want to get a premium product, with the highest, consistent quality, to market, for the cheapest, most reliable, price. 

Either you question that requirement (maybe price isn't everything - but it can't possibly be any more expensive to be a worthwhile venture!); or how they go about it (what do you know that Rapha (and most other cycling manufacturers) don't?)


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 13, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> Either way, Rapha want to get a premium product, with the highest, consistent quality, to market, for the cheapest, most reliable, price.



The point is its not a premium product. The perception is created that its premium but it isn't.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 13, 2015)

Fwiw, Assos make most of their kit in Bulgaria.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 13, 2015)

Almost got completely cleaned out tonight coming back from Kentish Town at the junction of the New North Road and Essex Road, which is often a very tight area for cyclists as the road suddenly goes from one wide lane with parking to no parking and a very, very close two lane setup at the junction.

But the structure of the junction is only really a side-point, the person in question buzzed me by what must have been a few seconds while he was overtaking on a scooter at high speed with only his right hand on the bars and the other holding a phone which he seemed to be texting from.

The way he wildly swerved to avoid me suggests that he wasn't looking up until the last minute to take the evasive maneouvre and then I watched him continue on for the next 10-20 seconds down the road until he turned off on to a side street.

He was probably looking down at his phone rather than ahead at the road for at least half of that period of time that I watched him ahead of me and at no point had both hands on the handlebars.  He also had an L plate on his scooter.

There seem to be an increasing number of these super aggressive, ridiculously risky scooter drivers around my area these days.  Maybe they are so good that they will never crash or clean someone on a bike out but I'd bet it's only a matter of time until that happens...

Do you have do even do anything to get an L plate on your scooter or can you just whack it on and get going?


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 14, 2015)

Diamond said:


> Almost got completely cleaned out tonight coming back from Kentish Town at the junction of the New North Road and Essex Road, which is often a very tight area for cyclists as the road suddenly goes from one wide lane with parking to no parking and a very, very close two lane setup at the junction.
> 
> But the structure of the junction is only really a side-point, the person in question buzzed me by what must have been a few seconds while he was overtaking on a scooter at high speed with only his right hand on the bars and the other holding a phone which he seemed to be texting from.
> 
> ...


He was probably looking at google maps..

Young people have to do a CBT test to drive a scooter. Then they can drive it with an L plate.
Older people can just drive a small one without doing any test.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 14, 2015)

Waddaya recon to this guys cycle commute?

'Wheely' brave cyclist performs dangerous cliff edge stunt for TV show
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/t...s-dangerous-cliff-edge-stunt-for-TV-show.html


----------



## han (Mar 14, 2015)

han said:


> I just ordered this! I am very excited
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FRSBVSC...nd-carbon-road-frame-(46cm,-cream-and-silver)


Ah, link doesn't work, as I've bought it and the page has gone.


----------



## han (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## han (Mar 14, 2015)

My nice new steel/carbon 3.1kg frame.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 14, 2015)

It winds me up how over priced cycling clothes are, take a bog standard jersey, give it retro styling and a few pockets on the back and flog it for 60 or 70+ quid, or sweatshirts for 100+ quid.


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 15, 2015)

Any recommednations on pannier bags? I had one I got last year (just about this time actually), but it's completely fucked, was £70 as well, really annoyed. Has to be waterproof, obviously.


----------



## han (Mar 15, 2015)

My favourite panniers are Ortlieb ones. Invincible, 100% waterproof.


----------



## han (Mar 15, 2015)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ortlieb/panniers/


----------



## Winot (Mar 15, 2015)

iamwithnail said:


> Any recommednations on pannier bags? I had one I got last year (just about this time actually), but it's completely fucked, was £70 as well, really annoyed. Has to be waterproof, obviously.



What Han said. Have used mine daily for 15 years. Never leaked or fallen off.


----------



## han (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah same here. 15 years for mine too. They're definitely worth the investment. The range they have is much more extensive these days as well.


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 15, 2015)

Cool, will have a look.  They're not much more than I paid before tbh, and the others are in bits.  Will put a picture up.


----------



## stavros (Mar 15, 2015)

Pretty shit this morning. I only went a short distance because they were predicting rain, but I got caught in two traffic jams. The first I think was caused by the fact that the traffic lights at a major roundabout weren't working, meaning it was tailed back about 500m from where I was coming from. I jumped about half of that but then the lanes condensed so I had to wait. The second one was a result purely of people coming out of Tesco's car park and people ahead of me selfishly letting them out. If I do that bit of road again I will make sure I do it before Tesco opens on a Sunday.


----------



## Enviro (Mar 18, 2015)

Yesterday on my way to work I was honked at by a Merc and a white van man because I was taking the prime position on a stretch of road without a cycle lane, where previously I've had people overtaking me and getting too close.

On  the way home, just before the same stretch of road there's a cycle path which has a tree in the middle of it, some people had parked a pickup truck on the cycle lane just beyond the tree. I had a minor collision with a cyclist coming the other way when we both tried to avoid the truck. When I pointed out to one of the chaps that they'd parked in the cycle lane they said that they were loading and would only be a minute. I said that they should get out of the way and that I had just bumped into another cyclist, at which point I was told that I should "watch where I'm going!" I didn't realise how cheeky this was until I had started to cycle off but shouted back "watch where you're parking!"

This all happened on London Road, Brighton just north of Preston Circus.


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 18, 2015)

Really not enjoying my new cycle commute.  It's only a mile further but it feels way worse as I have to get to my old office and keep going, or take a really shitty route through teh city.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 18, 2015)

han said:


> My favourite panniers are Ortlieb ones. Invincible, 100% waterproof.


I wouldn't say invincible... I've got a hole in one of mine I'm still not sure how to fix properly


----------



## steeeve (Mar 18, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> I wouldn't say invincible... I've got a hole in one of mine I'm still not sure how to fix properly



If it's not on a seam a park tool super patch on both sides works well


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 18, 2015)

I'll have to check - it's in the loft now because I can only carry one with my girl on the back of my bike.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 18, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> I wouldn't say invincible... I've got a hole in one of mine I'm still not sure how to fix properly



4 ply polythene bag melted on with hot iron - similar to this hipster trick.


----------



## Winot (Mar 19, 2015)

Commute much colder than expected. Wish I hadn't gone for the bare legs and Spring gloves.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 19, 2015)

Sunny!  Warm and Sunny! And only a little bit of wind, none of which was a headwind apart from a short stretch - but even then I managed to keep my speed up at about 30km/h so all good.

Made forgetting my keys and having to come all the way home and back again a bit less of a ball ache .


----------



## plurker (Mar 19, 2015)

Colder than planned - as per Winot's post - I went fingerless gloves and regretted it.

Also, the lane closures and roadworks around Kennington (separate thread) are starting to become a PITA, slowing me down as there's no room for me to safely pass slow-moving traffic which is held at the lights. 
This will only worsen over the coming months, so I need to find an alternative that gets me from Oval to Blackfriars Bridge yet avoiding Elephant & castle. I prefer main roads to 'quiet-route' options, yet have the fear of E&C.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 19, 2015)

Winot said:


> Commute much colder than expected. Wish I hadn't gone for the bare legs and Spring gloves.


It's that kind of cold that seeps into your bones. Left the shorts at home today.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 19, 2015)

I didn't wear any gloves at all today. Which was a bit silly.
But I cycled a lot harder to try and keep warm. Ups and downs..


----------



## Winot (Mar 19, 2015)

plurker said:


> Also, the lane closures and roadworks around Kennington (separate thread) are starting to become a PITA, slowing me down as there's no room for me to safely pass slow-moving traffic which is held at the lights.
> This will only worsen over the coming months, so I need to find an alternative that gets me from Oval to Blackfriars Bridge yet avoiding Elephant & castle. I prefer main roads to 'quiet-route' options, yet have the fear of E&C.



I'm in the same boat (although usually head over Waterloo Bridge via Baylis Rd). 

BTW, has any one noticed the weird 20mph zone that's popped up around the Imperial War Museum?  Starts at Grand Union pub (heading north) and stops 100m later at the junction.  Odd.


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 19, 2015)

It's not just that side, seems like every north/south cycle route is fucked atm.  The route through Dunton Road, etc up towards Tower Bridge has been shut for weeks, was open for two days and it's shut again, have to dismount and go on the narrow pavement.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 19, 2015)

Continuing London centric rant theme......yeah Kennington is a mess (I come home that way) there are also really fucked up roadworks on the N side of Blackfriars bridge that mean gridlock in the evening from Clerkenwell Road all the way down to the river.


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeah, forgot about that even tho i got hit with it last night,


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 19, 2015)

My bikes filthy.
Do you think I can take it to one of those handwash car places and pay them to give it a clean and degrease its cogs?

Is it a thing?


----------



## weepiper (Mar 19, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> My bikes filthy.
> Do you think I can take it to one of those handwash car places and pay them to give it a clean and degrease its cogs?
> 
> Is it a thing?


Your LBS will probably do it for a fee (we do)


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 19, 2015)

weepiper said:


> Your LBS will probably do it for a fee (we do)


I did have a look round at the couple near my work and near my flat. 
The cheapest service they offered was £50.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 19, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> I did have a look round at the couple near my work and near my flat.
> The cheapest service they offered was £50.


Yowch. We'll do the whole bike for £30 or just the drivetrain (chain/cassette/chainset/both derailleurs off and scrubbed in the parts washer) for £15.
You can do it with a jetwash but it's generally not advisable because it forces mucky water beyond the seals into the bearings and/or suspension and fucks them.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 19, 2015)

weepiper said:


> Yowch. We'll do the whole bike for £30 or just the drivetrain (chain/cassette/chainset/both derailleurs off and scrubbed in the parts washer) for £15.
> You can do it with a jetwash but it's generally not advisable because it forces mucky water beyond the seals into the bearings and/or suspension and fucks them.


As much as I'd love to meet you, I'll be fucked if I have to cycle up to Scotland. 

I can strip my bike and dry, oil, and grease it.
I just need it to be clean as I don't have an outside space.


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 20, 2015)

Yeah I'm much the same. Think I'll just spring for it though as the bikes caked, and never been washed in the time I've had it (since June...)


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 20, 2015)

iamwithnail said:


> Yeah I'm much the same. Think I'll just spring for it though as the bikes caked, and never been washed in the time I've had it (since June...)


I did a bit more googling, last night.
Theres a fancy car valet place in canary wharf that seems to offer a bicycle clean "from £5". Maybe they are more aware of how to clean a bike than the furious car park place at the top of my road.
http://www.carwashers.co.uk/public/index.php?p=tariff

Its just over the river from me, so i might give them a go.


----------



## han (Mar 20, 2015)

I am on the cusp of getting this. I've actually decided on drop handlebars now, after chatting to a Dulwich Paragon mate.


http://guides.wiggle.co.uk/staff-review-verenti-technique-claris-2015/


----------



## han (Mar 20, 2015)

Not bad for £399! I'm an XS frame, being a shortarse. 

The 46cm steel/carbon frame I recently bought from Planet X (only 99 quid! ) I'm going to do a build with and take many months over it to spread the cost. That one will be more of a freak of nature with surly moustache-ish handlebars. 

Very excited, anyway, about having a bike that is reasonably light for the first time ever. (Apart from my singlespeed which is light in comparison to my other tanks). Gears! Gears! Wonderful gears!


----------



## han (Mar 20, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> I did a bit more googling, last night.
> Theres a fancy car valet place in canary wharf that seems to offer a bicycle clean "from £5". Maybe they are more aware of how to clean a bike than the furious car park place at the top of my road.
> http://www.carwashers.co.uk/public/index.php?p=tariff
> 
> Its just over the river from me, so i might give them a go.


In all honesty, £5 sounds too good to be true. They'll probably just jet wash the hell out of it. 

Cleaning a bike properly requires little brushes for the gears and the chain, and takes a good while.,doesn't it? Or maybe that's just me, in my slightly ocd-ish style of bike cleaning.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 20, 2015)

han said:


> In all honesty, £5 sounds too good to be true. They'll probably just jet wash the hell out of it.
> 
> Cleaning a bike properly requires little brushes for the gears and the chain, and takes a good while.,doesn't it? Or maybe that's just me, in my slightly ocd-ish style of bike cleaning.


It says from £5. So probably charge more for doing stuff. I'll see what they say.
If its just a normal washing, I will take it to the surly Polish guys at the top of the road instead.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 20, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Continuing London centric rant theme......yeah Kennington is a mess (I come home that way) there are also really fucked up roadworks on the N side of Blackfriars bridge that mean gridlock in the evening from Clerkenwell Road all the way down to the river.


Southwark Bridge mate, you know it makes sense


----------



## Lord Hugh (Mar 20, 2015)

Chain snapped without warning  Looks like something got caught in it, at the quick-link, one side of the link bent 90 degrees out. Luckily was only 10 min walk from home, able to swap to my fancy bike for the weekend. Still have a stupid chain to change on sunday. Hum ho.


----------



## han (Mar 20, 2015)

Sorry for clogging up this commuting thread with my thoughts about bike purchases. Just noticed there's another thread for all that.


----------



## steeeve (Mar 23, 2015)

Tail backs all the way up through Brixton this morning due to the Oval works.

Why do people on motorbikes/scooters insist on blocking gaps in traffic that they can't fit through?


----------



## plurker (Mar 23, 2015)

steeeve said:


> Tail backs all the way up through Brixton this morning due to the Oval works.



And northbound up through Clapham North to Stockwell as well
This is a nightmare already; I can;t be doing with it for the next six months.


----------



## steeeve (Mar 23, 2015)

plurker said:


> And northbound up through Clapham North to Stockwell as well
> This is a nightmare already; I can;t be doing with it for the next six months.



Yeah think I'll be going off piste tomorrow to avoid it


----------



## Crispy (Mar 23, 2015)

steeeve said:


> Tail backs all the way up through Brixton this morning due to the Oval works.



Crazy stuff aye. I'm going to go via myatts fields and kennington park I think.


----------



## han (Mar 23, 2015)

I've just ordered this! [emoji43] [emoji4]  very excited.http://www.wiggle.co.uk/verenti-defense-wr21-sora-2015/It's a little heavier than t'others at 10.4kg, but that's the weight of the medium one, and I'm getting XXS  which is the perfect size for me, and I imagine it'd be under 10kg. I like the fact that although it's a road bike you could add a rack if you wanted. And I like the black and mudguards - very classic looking. I looked at reviews of the Sora groupset and they compared pretty favourably to the cheaper Claris and more expensive Tiagra groupset. I did a 40+ mile ride today with a friend on her roadbike, and although I carried very little with me, my heavy hybrid was definitely slowing me down. I can't wait to tackle some big hills on the new bike. Thanks for your feedback folks, it's been very helpful.

Just copied this post from the other cycling thread, which I should've posted on in the first place!


----------



## Up the junction (Mar 23, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Continuing London centric rant theme......yeah Kennington is a mess (I come home that way) there are also really fucked up roadworks on the N side of Blackfriars bridge that mean gridlock in the evening from Clerkenwell Road all the way down to the river.


Not roadworks, more exciting - it's the start of the building of the north-south segregated cycle super highway:

http://www.londonreconnections.com/2015/bike-to-the-future-pt-2-government-gilligan-royal-guards/


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 23, 2015)

its still 'roadworks' though



welcome btw


----------



## Up the junction (Mar 23, 2015)

how about de-road works, unroading works?

thank you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2015)

had an altercation with a man driving an eight wheeler today, who thought he could overtake me on walworth road and then park in the ASL, so I was almost run off the road. They say you shouldn't cycle up the inside of a lorry, and I never do, but I had no chance here. So I got on the pavement (had no choice as there was nowhere else to go) and quickly got in front of him to engage him and refused to move until he reluctantly acknowledged that he should not have overtaken nor parked in a supposed safe space for cyclists.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2015)

steeeve said:


> Tail backs all the way up through Brixton this morning due to the Oval works.
> 
> Why do people on motorbikes/scooters insist on blocking gaps in traffic that they can't fit through?


i had a bit of that too, all the way back home cos the traffic was bad cos of the bermondsey bomb. motorbikes riding in the cycle lane or just popping in and out of it without warning. it was a very angry commuting day today.


----------



## Winot (Mar 24, 2015)

Took the back route suggested by Citymapper to avoid Oval - along the old LCN route #3:



Extremely quiet. Added 5 mins to journey but some of that was checking the way. Doesn't feel like I've had a real bike ride though!


----------



## steeeve (Mar 24, 2015)

I went via Camberwell to as I work the Bermondsey side of London Bridge. It was fine until my way was blocked due to this...

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...nd-near-tower-bridge-bermondsey-10127342.html


----------



## han (Mar 24, 2015)

Winot said:


> Took the back route suggested by Citymapper to avoid Oval - along the old LCN route #3:
> 
> View attachment 69182
> 
> Extremely quiet. Added 5 mins to journey but some of that was checking the way. Doesn't feel like I've had a real bike ride though!


 That's the route I use daily. Really good.


----------



## Winot (Mar 24, 2015)

han said:


> That's the route I use daily. Really good.



Give me a wave if you see me: I'm the tall chap with the bright blue tyres.


----------



## tommers (Mar 24, 2015)

I started commuting again yesterday.

Got my standard puncture.   Got the train(s) today, alternating until I get used to it again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2015)

Winot said:


> Took the back route suggested by Citymapper to avoid Oval - along the old LCN route #3:
> 
> View attachment 69182
> 
> Extremely quiet. Added 5 mins to journey but some of that was checking the way. Doesn't feel like I've had a real bike ride though!


Looks well fiddly when you can just power down the main road. I used on of those routes to get to my old work. Turned a 8.5 mile journey that took 35 minutes into a 9.5 mile journey that took 50 minutes, and no workout to show for it.


----------



## Winot (Mar 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Looks well fiddly when you can just power down the main road.



I've been powering down the main road for 20 years (20 years come July ).  The problem is that Cycle Superhighway roadworks at Oval mean that nobody's powering anywhere right now - horrible tailbacks all the way down Brixton Rd.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm trying to work out a route from West Dulwich to Nunhead. Looks quite pretty and hilly but not very fast. Hilly's good though and and it's 4 miles so twice as long and much tougher than my current commute which is all flat. Goes past a lot of schools so fast wouldn't be good anyway. Dulwich may be posh but it is pretty to cycle through. Some of it even feels like the countryside. 

Anyway, i hope it helps me say goodbye to my winter tummy as my trousers are getting tight again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2015)

Winot said:


> I've been powering down the main road for 20 years (20 years come July ).  The problem is that Cycle Superhighway roadworks at Oval mean that nobody's powering anywhere right now - horrible tailbacks all the way down Brixton Rd.


Ah right - I thought you were just avoiding the bomb traffic yesterday


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 24, 2015)

So, on my route to work this morning I got roadworks at:
Peckham Rye Station, Asylum Road (dropping the boy off, I don't go out of my way on purpose), that bit through Shad Thames, Minories, Bevis Marks, Moorgate and Chiswell Street.  'kinhell.


----------



## han (Mar 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Looks well fiddly when you can just power down the main road. I used on of those routes to get to my old work. Turned a 8.5 mile journey that took 35 minutes into a 9.5 mile journey that took 50 minutes, and no workout to show for it.



surely it's not the road's fault that you're not making enough effort?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2015)

han said:


> surely it's not the road's fault that you're not making enough effort?


You need a fast road or a big hill though.


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm trying to work out a route from West Dulwich to Nunhead. Looks quite pretty and hilly but not very fast. Hilly's good though and and it's 4 miles so twice as long and much tougher than my current commute which is all flat. Goes past a lot of schools so fast wouldn't be good anyway. Dulwich may be posh but it is pretty to cycle through. Some of it even feels like the countryside.
> 
> Anyway, i hope it helps me say goodbye to my winter tummy as my trousers are getting tight again.



Depends where you're coming from in WD, but I'd do College Rd, WD Park, Barry Road, over the Rye, up Solomon's Passage (snort) and Linden Grove, really quite pleasant, and you can get a good blast down Barry road.


----------



## han (Mar 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> You need a fast road or a big hill though.



Roads don't go fast - people do.


----------



## han (Mar 24, 2015)

We've had this discussion before, haven't we.....ho hum.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2015)

han said:


> Roads don't go fast - people do.


Not on small roads as I've said countless times before. You need a big road to cycle at 20mph+


----------



## han (Mar 24, 2015)

It's our definition of fast that's the issue here. 15mph is fast for me, I've only got very short legs and am often carrying 2 heavy panniers and a fiddle. So I get a great workout going down roads like that.


----------



## han (Mar 24, 2015)

Sorry to hear you don't!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 24, 2015)

There was a Brompton in my space on the rack today.


----------



## han (Mar 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Not on small roads as I've said countless times before. You need a big road to cycle at 20mph+


Actually, I disagree. I was doing a circuit around very narrow country lanes (one car width) around Warlingham yesterday, and loads of guys on racer kept whizzing past, going like the clappers! But yes, I guess you don't have the risk of pedestrians and car doors.


----------



## plurker (Mar 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Looks well fiddly when you can just power down the main road. I used on of those routes to get to my old work. Turned a 8.5 mile journey that took 35 minutes into a 9.5 mile journey that took 50 minutes, and no workout to show for it.



This, but - as we've now seen - Oval roadworks (in for months) for 'improvements' are already a fucker.  I hate back-streets, might even consider going across as far as London Bridge and back across to Farringdon.


----------



## Up the junction (Mar 24, 2015)

iamwithnail said:


> Depends where you're coming from in WD, but I'd do College Rd, WD Park, Barry Road, over the Rye, up Solomon's Passage (snort) and Linden Grove, really quite pleasant, and you can get a good blast down Barry road.


Yep, def Dulwich Park but maybe not Barry Road as it's very busy. Next door, Crystal Palace Road is far quieter - horses for courses I guess.


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 24, 2015)

Goes kind of perpendicular at the bottom though, if you go down there you need to do East Dulwich Road and that's as bad/worse.  Looking at it, I'd actually probably do Friern Rd, which comes out at the right spot on the park.


----------



## Up the junction (Mar 24, 2015)

iamwithnail said:


> Goes kind of perpendicular at the bottom though, if you go down there you need to do East Dulwich Road and that's as bad/worse.  Looking at it, I'd actually probably do Friern Rd, which comes out at the right spot on the park.


It's 150m of East Dul Rd - and it's a cycle/bus route. Friern is hillier; Barry Rd is the main road i.e longest in situ for a reason, it's the least undulating path from A to B.

tbf, all three options are valid and if you don't mind the noise/traffic Barry Road is fav.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2015)

han said:


> Actually, I disagree. I was doing a circuit around very narrow country lanes (one car width) around Warlingham yesterday, and loads of guys on racer kept whizzing past, going like the clappers! But yes, I guess you don't have the risk of pedestrians and car doors.


Well I think they are silly sausages


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> It's 150m of East Dul Rd - and it's a cycle/bus route. Friern is hillier; Barry Rd is the main road i.e longest in situ for a reason, it's the least undulating path from A to B.
> 
> tbf, all three options are valid and if you don't mind the noise/traffic Barry Road is fav.


Barry Road is quite fast but it is also lined with parked cars and lots of young families live in those houses. I miss my old route which was basically the A2.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Well I think they are silly sausages



Why? On country roads the closer you are to the speed of the traffic, the safer you'll be.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 24, 2015)

Surely going faster is probably sensible on narrow country lanes (as long as you're covering the brakes ready to stop if you need to)? If cars come round a corner and find themselves suddenly up against a cyclist doing 11mph it's more likely accidents will occur.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Why? On country roads the closer you are to the speed of the traffic, the safer you'll be.


i dunno. i don't use them, so what do i know,  but i feel safer on wider roads cos i can get out of the way if i have to. any unexpected hazard on the narrow and high hedged roads that i've used in the past, and you're a goner.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2015)

Anyway, I was talking about London roads originally. Apologies, as I know this thread can be London-centric. I don't like cycling fast on narrow London streets with cars parked on either side and lots of turns that slow you down, so long straight A roads with fast traffic are preferable. For me.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 24, 2015)

The company I work for has anounced it's doing the "cycle to work" scheme again this year. But instead of it being the version where you can buy from a LBS it's now Halfords-only.

I feel like setting fire to Head Office


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 24, 2015)

a_chap said:


> The company I work for has anounced it's doing the "cycle to work" scheme again this year. But instead of it being the version where you can buy from a LBS it's now Halfords-only.
> 
> I feel like setting fire to Head Office



See if you know someone friendly in HR that will allow you to go elsewhere - any largish bike retailer will be able to spoonfeed/handhold you through even a single (i.e. not a whole group scheme) bike purchase transaction (That they've done hundreds of times before). You'll probably get a "computer says no" response, but worth a shot (though do your research first)


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 24, 2015)

han said:


> Actually, I disagree. I was doing a circuit around very narrow country lanes (one car width) around Warlingham yesterday, and loads of guys on racer kept whizzing past, going like the clappers! But yes, I guess you don't have the risk of pedestrians and car doors.



Limpsfield Road is a popular lumpy road for the Sunday Puncheurs (Its my route when I go to my brothers) and yep it's a completely different ball game to London. It's a visibility thing IMO. Londons just more dense and you're never more than 2 seconds from an 'out of nowhere' potential hazard. Whilst there are blind corners in the country side, broadly you can see what's coming (and they you) a long way off.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 24, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> See if you know someone friendly in HR....



I appreciate the reply Ted, but where I work the Dead Hand of HR is almost as chilling as the Dead Hand of IT. And I work closely with both IT & HR so I should know.

They took the path of Satan just to spite me I'm sure.


----------



## han (Mar 25, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> Limpsfield Road is a popular lumpy road for the Sunday Puncheurs (Its my route when I go to my brothers) and yep it's a completely different ball game to London. It's a visibility thing IMO. Londons just more dense and you're never more than 2 seconds from an 'out of nowhere' potential hazard. Whilst there are blind corners in the country side, broadly you can see what's coming (and they you) a long way off.


I went there for the first time on Monday. Couldn't believe how quickly you can get into proper countryside from darkest Lambeth. Definitely doing more of that!


----------



## han (Mar 25, 2015)

.


----------



## tommers (Mar 25, 2015)

What a lovely morning. Chilly but soon warmed up.   The Thames Path was beautiful.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 25, 2015)

And now the back streets between brixton and oval are starting to fill up with traffic in the morning too.


----------



## han (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes, I've noticed that as well. Normally I'm cycling down Larkhall Lane and towards Lambeth Walk around 7.20am, when it used to be dead quiet. Now there's alot of traffic,even that early.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 25, 2015)

han said:


> I went there for the first time on Monday. Couldn't believe how quickly you can get into proper countryside from darkest Lambeth. Definitely doing more of that!


Gates Green Rd or Layham Rd are your best bets, as I learnt from Sig.


----------



## han (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Utopia (Mar 25, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyway, I was talking about London roads originally. Apologies, as I know this thread can be London-centric. I don't like cycling fast on narrow London streets with cars parked on either side and lots of turns that slow you down, so long straight A roads with fast traffic are preferable. For me.




I think I saw you cycling on Monday afternoon, red Specialised, jazzy socks tucked in, turning onto Peckham road, you went round the outside of a bus, round 4:40ish?, I was behind you on my single speed.

You look much taller IRL!


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 25, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Gates Green Rd or Layham Rd are your best bets, as I learnt from Sig.



Layhams is the preferable one IMO/E.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 25, 2015)

Utopia said:


> I think I saw you cycling on Monday afternoon, red Specialised, jazzy socks tucked in, turning onto Peckham road, you went round the outside of a bus, round 4:40ish?, I was behind you on my single speed.
> 
> You look much taller IRL!


Yeah that was me, I was coming back from a meeting in Kennington


----------



## Utopia (Mar 25, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> Layhams is the preferable one IMO/E.



Watch out for the ferral Gypsy kids round there, my mates girlfriend was riding & some of the little fuckers thought it'd be funny to threaten her with a stick & then throw crab apples at her! Little fuckers!


----------



## plurker (Mar 25, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah that was me, I was coming back from a meeting in Kennington


show us all yer jazzy socks then


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 25, 2015)

Utopia said:


> Watch out for the ferral Gypsy kids round there, my mates girlfriend was riding & some of the little fuckers thought it'd be funny to threaten her with a stick & then throw crab apples at her! Little fuckers!


'Ferral gypsy kids' - piss off bigot


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 25, 2015)

plurker said:


> show us all yer jazzy socks then


----------



## Utopia (Mar 26, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> 'Ferral gypsy kids' - piss off bigot



So do you know the large travellers site near the Layham road area well then??? 

Sorry 'bout that use of language.....my opinion of them was slightly swayed by their threats of violence toward a woman they perceived as being alone & vulnerable.  I'm sure if it was a friend of yours you'd be somewhat unsympathetic to them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 26, 2015)

Utopia said:


> So do you know the large travellers site near the Layham road area well then???
> 
> Sorry 'bout that use of language.....my opinion of them was slightly swayed by their threats of violence toward a woman they perceived as being alone & vulnerable.  I'm sure if it was a friend of yours you'd be somewhat unsympathetic to them.


I don't know it, but I do not take kindly to bigoted and divisive language, especially on a nice thread like this. If it had been a black person who'd mistreated your friend, would you have used racist epithets to describe them?


----------



## Utopia (Mar 26, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't know it, but I do not take kindly to bigoted and divisive language, especially on a nice thread like this. If it had been a black person who'd mistreated your friend, would you have used racist epithets to describe them?



They were clearly kids from the nearby traveller site, and they did seem pretty 'wild', so in language terms I'd say my description was kind of accurate.   I mentioned it as it seemed a few people rode that way regularly.....so I thought a heads up my help.  If you ever ride out that way I hope you don't encounter them.

Apologies if you were offended.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm not offended. Just calling out racism. You don't even know if they were gypsies but were quick enough to judge them and label as feral to boot.


----------



## plurker (Mar 26, 2015)

The Oval traffic is getting worse day by day now 
My average speed's dropped from 15.9 down to 14.2 lately. Cars are slow.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 26, 2015)

the ripple effect of the Oval works is profound - Walworth road is certainly much busier but there are also some crap temp lights there too by Burgess Park. I notice I'm not really getting a workout on my commute either, there is a ton more cyclist congestion and once we get into April and people rediscover their bikes this will be a pootle rather than a trot. Bollocks!!!


----------



## The Boy (Mar 26, 2015)

Well the traffic was fine for me .

Headwind was a bitch though.   Proper I-can't-go-faster-than-brisk-walking-pace at some points.


----------



## steeeve (Mar 26, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> the ripple effect of the Oval works is profound - Walworth road is certainly much busier but there are also some crap temp lights there too by Burgess Park. I notice I'm not really getting a workout on my commute either, there is a ton more cyclist congestion and once we get into April and people rediscover their bikes this will be a pootle rather than a trot. Bollocks!!!



I've been going that way and cutting through Burgess Park, it's quite nice and I can normally miss the traffic at the lights by going down the outside to turn right into the park. I work Bermondsey side of London Bridge though


----------



## Pgd (Mar 27, 2015)

Pretty sure I got my first beeping/gesticulating just for minding my own business from a black Audi/Merc/cockmobile going round Vauxhall Cross this morning.  Not bad going in 5 years, I guess *.  Annoyingly, though, when I got to work I realised the zip on my backpack was undone, so there's a slight possibility they were just doing me a public service...

Coming up from Thornton Heath I find the traffic starts building at the top of Brixton Hill, so a left into Lyham Rd/Kings Ave and on to Clapham North and Vauxhall has worked well for me so far.  Going home I've been experimenting with Walworth/Denmark Hill/Dulwich ... yes the Walworth Road is a bit grim traffic-wise but overall I'm finding it a nice alternative.

* To be fair, I don't go round VC every day, and never in winter or bad weather.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 27, 2015)

If you are ever tempted to go via this side road in Myatts Field, resist the temptation

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4714844,-0.1101259,76m/data=!3m1!1e3

The speed bumps on it may as well have vertical faces.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 27, 2015)

Reflective spray paint that you can only see at night.
http://www.volvolifepaint.com/


----------



## braindancer (Mar 27, 2015)

I've heard about far too many incidents like this in recent weeks - I'd stopped going across the marshes on my way home as a result but I'd started again this week given the lighter evenings.  I think I might stop again.  

http://www.guardian-series.co.uk/ne...list_punched_to_the_ground_in_marshes_attack/


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 27, 2015)

Urgh, that's awful.


----------



## plurker (Mar 27, 2015)

iamwithnail said:


> Urgh, that's awful.



It really is. 
but this quote from the article is very telling,  _“I would rather take my chances on the marshes than have to battle the lorries in Blackhorse Road."_ 

= I'd rather risk having my bike nicked and being assaulted than ride on a road = a very sad state of affairs really


----------



## Winot (Mar 31, 2015)

Not as bad as I thought it might be, considering the wind.  And Oval junction wasn't bad either (at 9.30am) - first time through here for a week.


----------



## steeeve (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm enjoying my new route via Camberwell and through Burgess Park. Nice to have a change of scenery as much as anything else


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 31, 2015)

guys, did anyone know what happened to the cyclist on brixton hill last night?


----------



## plurker (Mar 31, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> guys, did anyone know what happened to the cyclist on brixton hill last night?



I've seen nothing other than the Standard story yesterday, car x bike, not fatal (at time of going to press)


----------



## turing test (Apr 1, 2015)

It was rainy and about 20.  Brisbane is a city which gets noticeably slicker than most other places I have cycled when it rains.  Therefore when it’s wet I slow down to a crawl.  I think there must be some kind of biological reason for the slickness, you will even notice it walking. 

I know in my driveway a black algae/fungus becomes apparent in the rain and some kind of green algae becomes apparent on all the wood.


----------



## Private Storm (Apr 1, 2015)

My bike is slowly but surely getting adorned with various wires, tubes, gadgets and other things that definitely reduce its wind resistance, but also make it a lot more noticeable. Latest addition is one of these: 







Is nice and loud and far more impactful than my pathetic "excuse me, what on earth do you think you are doing?" that I tend to use when faced with road fuckwittery. It is LOUD! Will let you know how it goes when I have to use it in anger.


----------



## Black Halo (Apr 1, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> Latest addition is one of these:
> *Air Zound*


A rechargeable air horn? Added to wishlist


----------



## plurker (Apr 1, 2015)

If my roadie was drilled for a bottlecage I'd have one. 

Instead I resort to the squeal of my brakes, which is pretty loud when I slam them on, coupled with a rendition of 
*OOOOOOOOOOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII*

 sometimes finishing off with 

*YOU CUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNTTTTT*


----------



## Private Storm (Apr 1, 2015)

The funny thing is that the Air Zound bottle doesn't actually fit a bottle cage, it's too small. Bit of a strange decision to make it that way. They give you some velcro and cable ties to attach it to the frame. I've put it in my bottle cage and stopped it rattling using the cable ties.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 1, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> My bike is slowly but surely getting adorned with various wires, tubes, gadgets and other things that definitely reduce its wind resistance, but also make it a lot more noticeable. Latest addition is one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it looks like a clown's enema kit


----------



## Black Halo (Apr 2, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> Reflective spray paint that you can only see at night.
> http://www.volvolifepaint.com/


Apparently this is free? Well 2,000 cans of it are, according to  Cycling Weekly


----------



## steeeve (Apr 2, 2015)

Black Halo said:


> Apparently this is free? Well 2,000 cans of it are, according to  Cycling Weekly



Just tried fully charged on Bermondsey Street as it's near my office. The guy said it all went in less than a day


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 8, 2015)

Clipless pedals - remembered to unclip as i was coming up to the lights then put the wrong foot down...


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 11, 2015)

I think the magic paint all went by noon on 1st April...  i bought a second hand air horn like that after nearly running over katy hopkins who lives near here.  Sadly I haven't seen her standing in the road since so haven't tried it out. I need to reseal something as pumping it up only lasts a day or so (without use). Mine fits bottle cage Ok.


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 11, 2015)

Jfc, just run her over.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2015)

Yeah, run her the fuck over.

Today I got told by one of those roadside speed displays on my street that i was breaking the speed limit - i didn't think they'd be able to detect bicycles!


----------



## plurker (Apr 13, 2015)

^^ there used to be one on Emmanuel road, up the side of Tooting Common, which I could set off whilst running.  Got it up to 10mph once 

First ride today since being out of London for 10 days. Noticed a couple of things: 1) really apparent how dirty the air is here and 2) there's hardly any traffic - are schools still out?
Looks like the Kennington r/works are moving at some pace...


----------



## Winot (Apr 13, 2015)

Some schools still off (training day).


----------



## golightly (Apr 14, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> the ripple effect of the Oval works is profound - Walworth road is certainly much busier but there are also some crap temp lights there too by Burgess Park. I notice I'm not really getting a workout on my commute either, there is a ton more cyclist congestion and once we get into April and people rediscover their bikes this will be a pootle rather than a trot. Bollocks!!!


 
There's also the road works around St George's Circus, and the road closure at Kingsway to contend with plus the road works at the north end of Blackfriars Bridge. I can't seem to find a clear route anywhere at the moment. Hohum.

Bumped into han while trying out my new bike today, so not all bad.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 14, 2015)

anyone suffer from allergies due to weather?

you guys ever worn one of the these? any good?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2015)

Bane (which is what I shouted at an undertaking prick the other day)


----------



## plurker (Apr 14, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> anyone suffer from allergies due to weather?
> 
> you guys ever worn one of the these? any good?


I suffer from hay-fever and diesel fumes give me mild similar symptoms.  I've worn a mask like that whilst working in a spraybooth, I imagine that riding wearing it would be horrible - the speed I go I take deep breaths, and I found a much smaller mask restrictive in the past, so I just put up with it.

Ride today was ok again, nice to be in the sunhine - short-sleeves, and leaving all my waterproofs at home = no bag 
I was pleased to jump to 2nd overall on a segment I've been stuck at 5th on for ages, so that was good. A result of pumping up my rear tyre this morning, no doubt. I do like caning it past be-lycraed ppl on full carbon De Rosa bikes on my beaten up old roadie


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 14, 2015)

Cycled home last night in just shorts and t-shirts, no waterproofs or layers, was lovely.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 14, 2015)

iamwithnail said:


> Cycled home last night in just shorts and t-shirts, no waterproofs or layers, was lovely.



same.
great going at speeds with very little on.


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 14, 2015)

This evening will be boris biking to just south of the river and then running hte rest of the way.  MOAR VITAMINNS D.


----------



## plurker (Apr 14, 2015)

^ sounds like a good plan, I've never thought of that - I'll be riding all the way home then going running. Gonna be sweaty!


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 14, 2015)

Mostly cause my knees won't take the sudden jolt from 2, 2.5 miles to 5.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 14, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> anyone suffer from allergies due to weather?
> 
> you guys ever worn one of the these? any good?


I used to wear a Respro mask like this




when I had a long commute 13 or 14 years ago. It was pretty hot and uncomfortable tbh but I found it slightly preferable to having a sore chest from fumes. I think it really depends what sort of riding you're doing.


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 14, 2015)

I've been thinking about this, as my asthma (normally kicked off by dust/mould) has been fucking killing me this week with all the pollution/saharan sand.   I kind of want to try one, but that's just stupid.  Perhaps my cycle/run in the evening pollution will make up my mind...


----------



## plurker (Apr 14, 2015)

weepiper said:


> I used to wear a Respro mask like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is what I had but discarded after seeing some link saying that the filter doesnt trap diesel particles as they're too small; plus if you have facial hair the gaps caused mean it's not achieving anything at all


----------



## weepiper (Apr 14, 2015)

plurker said:


> This is what I had but discarded after seeing some link saying that the filter doesnt trap diesel particles as they're too small; plus if you have facial hair the gaps caused mean it's not achieving anything at all


facial hair is not an issue here 
I dunno, I did definitely find it made a difference for me but it may be that it was pollen that was irritating my chest rather than pollution.


----------



## han (Apr 14, 2015)

golightly said:


> Bumped into han while trying out my new bike today, so not all bad.



Gorgeous bike, golightly. I do like Kona bikes. Nice versatile cyclo cross you have.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 15, 2015)

I found riding with cycling glasses and a cheapo buff copy over my mouth and nose got rid of the worst of my hayfever problems. Cycling glasses are one of those things that I can't ever believe I did without.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 15, 2015)

weepiper said:


> I used to wear a Respro mask like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i used those about 15 years ago.
unsure if they're changed but i found them to be quite uncomfortable and restricted deep breathing.

apparently, from the reviews that i read, those biologic masks are non-restrictive allowing the user to draw quick and full breathes. was wondering if it was true.

i ride my race bike in spring and summer.
so want freedom to go fast and most importantly to travel light


----------



## golightly (Apr 15, 2015)

han said:


> Gorgeous bike, golightly. I do like Kona bikes. Nice versatile cyclo cross you have.


 
I have panniers now, so no sweaty rucksack back for me.


----------



## tommers (Apr 15, 2015)

Pretty much perfect day. 

My hip hurts now though. Getting old.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2015)

my knees seem to complain a lot.....


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 16, 2015)

My knees also hurt today. I have been styling it out on MKS/Cristophe pedal combo which is period for my '85 Peugeot, but i think my knees prefer Time ATAC. Shame as it annoys the carbon commuters no end when they are confronted with old guy on old bike in trainers and clips.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 16, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> my knees prefer Time ATAC



I amazed more people don;t use them, Time ATAC pedals/cleats are by far and away the most knee-friendly.



Sigmund Fraud said:


> it annoys the carbon commuters no end when they are confronted with old guy on old bike in trainers and clips.





Roadies also dislike being overtaken by an old bloke on a Pashley Roadster.


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 16, 2015)

I have too much cross section to be worried about people overtaking me. It's just gonna happen!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 16, 2015)

My front brake cable had frayed and snapped shortly after leaving this morning. I think I can blame Brixton Cycles for not putting a proper grommet on the end of the sheath when I had new brakes fitted last year - the cable had been rubbing on the metal "socket" on the frame


----------



## plurker (Apr 16, 2015)

Genuine question.
What difference does a pedal make on the knees? Surely it's more to do with crankset size/crankarm length, not the pedal itself?
I'm still rocking mid-1970s pedals on the Pug, so only posting for interest really!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 16, 2015)

I often ride on my tiny SPD pedals with normal shoes. Perhaps that's what's doing my knees in. Probably cycle in too high a gear too.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 16, 2015)

plurker said:


> Genuine question.
> What difference does a pedal make on the knees? Surely it's more to do with crankset size/crankarm length, not the pedal itself?
> I'm still rocking mid-1970s pedals on the Pug, so only posting for interest really!


I'm pretty sure most damage is done by riding in a gear thats too high, so having to use a lot of force to turn it.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 16, 2015)

plurker said:


> Genuine question.
> What difference does a pedal make on the knees? Surely it's more to do with crankset size/crankarm length, not the pedal itself?
> I'm still rocking mid-1970s pedals on the Pug, so only posting for interest really!



Its about the lateral float ie the cigarette stubbing out with toe motion of the foot; Time pedals give tons of this whilst allowing power transfer, Shimano and other pedals less so, its slightly more binary. My knee didn't seem to agree with going back into clips with trainers - there was if anything too much float - or more than I was used to..., plus have also shifted to 172.5 crank arms from 170, it all adds up.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 16, 2015)

Went for a spin to get away from the computer. Lovely weather, not too many dicks on the road - apart from the twat who decided to stop suddenly on a no-left-turn junction then turn left without indicating.  Cunt.


----------



## Winot (Apr 20, 2015)

It's fucking dreadful biking in to the centre from South London at the moment. What with Kingsway being shut, cycle superhighway works and gas works, there's no way through. 

Yeuch.


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 20, 2015)

I think just generally South to NOrth is horrible at the moment, it's like they've tried to dig a moat to prevent cyclists coming into town from South.


----------



## plurker (Apr 20, 2015)

I've shifted my commute slightly later, leaving Streatham at 9.15 and it's clear, but during more usual commute hours it's a nightmare.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 20, 2015)

also in streatham - i shifted mine later as well - to 8:20am today.
fucking big mistake - so many, many shitty cyclists.

i saw a cyclist turning into another at Stockwell/ Union Road Juntion.
And then an undertaking twat that i nearly crashed into.
i love the sun but prefer the rain sometimes - less idiots.


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 20, 2015)

Hah, was just having this conversation with the guy in the bike repair place!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 21, 2015)

Total gridlock from Burgess Park to north side of Blackfriars bridge - where some guy on a gold BSO tried to ride inside me on the one bike wide bike path thing (=knob). Coming over Blackfriars it was so bad I got off and carried the bike as a ped. Fucking rubbish really.


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 21, 2015)

Got stuck again last night, roadworks on Queen Elizabeth Street, Chaucer Drive and Coopers Road, after having reopened the latter two, they're now shut again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 21, 2015)

My journey is mostly a breeze at the mo - the best bits are going through Dulwich Park and Peckham Rye Common, the worst is in West Dulwich: an ignored 20mph limit road with cars parked either side. I am going to lose my temper soon as people keep trying to pass me, no matter how far I ride out. Also, twats trying to pass me on the road the school is on, with kids everywhere. Hanging's too good for folk like that.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 23, 2015)

another cycling accident yesterday on the A23 - Natal Road junction, next to Leisure Centre.
i see so many motorbikes and cyclists crashing - am amazed how there's no yellow box junction.
doesn't make sense...


----------



## The Boy (Apr 23, 2015)

Popped out at ridiculo early (about half seven) to pick up my ma's mail for her.  Bit chilly at that time, but lovely day anyway.  Loads of cyclists out too - must be summer .


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2015)

Tonight I have to fit new rear gear cable, new front brake cable, new chain and new cassette. I will have about 2 hours. Wish me luck.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 23, 2015)

Did a short ride up to the shops in Angel, first ride in seven weeks. Knees are still not right, not massively painful but just feel a bit weird, like they're not even with each other.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 23, 2015)

City centre at rush hour: totally, utterly, horribly grim.

Coming home was nice though.  City was very pretty in the mist, and it was nice and chilled.

Got the rub of the lights on the approach to The Hill and was still on the big ring as I came to the road where I turn off and take the coward's way up.  Was very, very temple to try and grind straight up the hill but I pussied out.


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 24, 2015)

Took my bike in for summer service, it's never been right, the gears on that one. Went in and Paul had lost the rag with back cassette slipping and upgraded it for free (faulty goods for the old one) and it feels like a new bike! Had to argue with him to take money for the service as well.  So I just got a full service and new cassette for £35!


----------



## plurker (Apr 24, 2015)

Yesterday evening was perfect.
Once I'd gone through the Blackfriars hell, and hit the _'open road'_ at Kennington I got into a bit of a chase situation with another cyclist and a moped. The moped guy was egging us on, saying cyclists couldn't keep up.  Both of us cyclists looked at each other and rose to the task accordingly, and we both kept him in check from Oval down to Tooting Broadway, where I turn off.

I got 5 x PBs on Strava segments, and an average speed of 17.7mph over 9 miles - stopping at all reds!

The other cyclist was cleated up and on a carbon roadie.  When we got to Tooting he said '_mate how the fuck do you go that fast in trainers_?'

So the question is - do cleats make a huge difference to speed? I don't do long rides, so it'd only be for a city commute...


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 24, 2015)

plurker said:


> Yesterday evening was perfect.
> Once I'd gone through the Blackfriars hell, and hit the _'open road'_ at Kennington I got into a bit of a chase situation with another cyclist and a moped. The moped guy was egging us on, saying cyclists couldn't keep up.  Both of us cyclists looked at each other and rose to the task accordingly, and we both kept him in check from Oval down to Tooting Broadway, where I turn off.
> 
> I got 5 x PBs on Strava segments, and an average speed of 17.7mph over 9 miles - stopping at all reds!
> ...


Aparently cleats are less efficient than trainers.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 24, 2015)

so say these lycra'd up folk with a treadmill and pipe based headgear.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 24, 2015)

I'd question the sample size in that test, it's not exactly good science!


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 24, 2015)

Fwiw sometimes I unclip on hills because I find it easier, tending to ride more on the back of my feet. This might partly be down to my seized seat post being about 2cm too low for me. I have the mountain bike style spds which are pretty loose.  I have had some of my best rankings in shoes and jeans, but that's more down to advantageous weather and lights on those occasions.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 24, 2015)

There was a traction engine going through Brixton this evening, raising money for charity and taking about 10 years life expectancy off everyone stuck behind it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 24, 2015)

Clipless you use more muscles so as a whole they get tired less quickly so it's more efficient.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm clipless but only on the right. Feels weird without cleats.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 24, 2015)

Did a lot of London cycling today, being the last day of six and a half weeks holiday from work. Tightened up the almost non-existent brakes for a short trip up to Dalston this morning, a ride down to Catford in the afternoon then popped along for most of the critical mass ride this evening (I peeled off at Euston). Some notes:

1. London smells really bad. I wish they'd hurry up and invent an electric car or some thing to solve this.
2. I'd forgotten about how dickish mopeds are here.
3. I need to remember there are other bikes on the road here and position myself accordingly at the lights.
4. People hoot angrily at you for just existing (this isn't just a London thing). I also earned a punishment pass from a taxi at Old Street for the same offence.
5. A motorbike crept past me at some lights near Peckham, then went straight through a red, sat in the middle of the road with the pillion passenger looking backwards until the busy traffic going across was clear then sped off. About twenty seconds later a police car came racing up in pursuit.
6. On my return from Catford I managed to keep up with some guy in full Rapha kit on a speedy looking bike for a couple of miles on OKR. I have a feeling they weren't really trying. I was.
7. Out of the several hundred bikes on CM I was on easily the shittest bike there. At the beginning a dog walked up and started pissing on my front wheel, possibly in recognition of this fact.
8. The crossest motorists encountered on the CM ride were around Kensington & Regents Park. Something about entitlement there.
9. The seat on this bike (my spare-spare-spare bike) is fucking horrible after about thirty miles riding.
10. I will get really horrible cramp tonight. Six weeks out of the saddle is too long.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 25, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm clipless but only on the right. Feels weird without cleats.


So you have a normal pedal in the left, and a clipless on the right? 
Do you wear one trainer and one spd shoe?


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 29, 2015)

Shitty wind, had to take the lower longer route home (less hills, more chance of having a brick thrown at you).

Taking this way I noticed that they've stuck a fucking A-frame at the start of a cycle path section, which is part way into one of only two strava segments out of the original 12 on my old commute route that I haven't picked up yet. Only a second off it, but this barrier means the war is lost. Anyone able to lend me a petrol fuelled angle grinder?


----------



## tommers (Apr 29, 2015)

Got knocked off this morning.  My own fault really, there was a van parked up on a narrow road with its emergency lights on.  I thought I saw the driver off to the left so went down the right hand side.  Turns out the driver was picking up some scrap on the other side of the road and his mate stepped out from behind the van just as I went past.  I bounced off him and ended up on the pavement but no harm done.  I've got a bit of a scrape on my knee and there's a small tear in my leggings but that's it.

He picked me up off the floor, gave me a hug and helped me put my chain back on.  We wished each other all the best and I cycled off.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 29, 2015)

Shit, man.  Hope you're OK tommers .


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 29, 2015)

sounds like you're okay tommers, not even shaken!

cycled on the Whyte this morning and surprised that I rode faster than usual. suppose my cycling technique is getting better...


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 29, 2015)

Ah, that's nice! Eta: The hug, not coming off.

My bloody gear lever disintegrated yesterday, just fell to bits, so bike's in the shop again.  Sealed unit/captive nut so non-repairable.  Annoying, and means I can't commute on the bike.  God it was awful going on the tube yesterday.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 29, 2015)

The amount of gunk and dirt I cleaned off my transmission rolled up into a sphere about the size of a 2p coin. Shameful. And then I managed to get the chain wrapped around the outside of the derailleur cage and didn't notice till I was down the hill (don't do much pedalling at the start!). Luckily a passing cyclist had a multitool so I was able to take the derailleur apart and get things in the right place. So nice to have a clean chain and two working brakes


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 29, 2015)

;D Heh.  I was going to clean my bike last weekend and... yeah. 

BUT:  Just had a call to say Merida couriered a new lever to the shop and upgraded it as an apology, so in the space of a week I've landed a Deore (sp?) cassette and shifter for nothing.  I'm told that's good, I don't really know much about kit.


----------



## tommers (Apr 29, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Shit, man.  Hope you're OK tommers .



Yeah, I'm fine, thanks   It was nothing major.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 29, 2015)

How do you politely tell someone that riding a red light across the path of family crossing the road is rude?

I always seem to get told to fcuk off?


----------



## The Boy (Apr 29, 2015)

DJWrongspeed said:


> How do you politely tell someone that riding a red light across the path of family crossing the road is rude?
> 
> I always seem to get told to fcuk off?



Neck shot?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 29, 2015)

oops


----------



## Crispy (Apr 29, 2015)

DJWrongspeed said:


> How do you politely tell someone that riding a red light across the path of family crossing the road is rude?


Politeness is not appropriate in this situation.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2015)

Glad you're OK tommers 

I've been losing my temper a lot recently as the street I live on is a long straight road that has cars parked on either side and a totally ignored 20mph limit. Every day I risk being doored or flattened by overtaking cars. I cycle quite far out to prevent a dooring but I risk being overtaken even more closely than is safe, or facing motorbikes coming towards me at a dangerous speed. The surface is uneven so I have to move about a bit to avoid potholes. It's a shitty dangerous road to ride down, but I live on it so I can't avoid it.
Is there anything I can do, apart from swearing?
Would a phone call/letter to the council achieve anything? (Lambeth, HA!)


----------



## The Boy (Apr 29, 2015)

tommers said:


> Yeah, I'm fine, thanks   It was nothing major.



Good to hear it.  I think I'm more worried about a minor scrape than a near-death experience - I always imagine I'd be sobbing over a grazed knee like a four year old.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 29, 2015)

Got soaked this morning, wondering which of my clothes will still be wet for the ride home.


----------



## plurker (Apr 30, 2015)

Kennington Road.  Red light at ped crossing.  About 6/7 bikes are stopped and waiting.
One suited fella on a Santander hire bike barges between me and another rider - literally pushes us both out of the way, nearly knocking the other guy off his steed,to jump the light.

Other rider and I both called him out as 'stupid fucker' and 'fucking cunt' respectively - and he stopped and tried to justify himself somehow. WTAF?
Words were exchanged and the other rider got proper arsey with him and give him a good hard elbow to the ribs as we went on our way.  I hate cyclists like that; proper twatboy.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 30, 2015)

The wind has been a twat this week, really sapping me on the way home.  Aerodynamics are not good on the yellow guy.  I've been doing 4.5miles plus train in the morning, 8.5 miles home just on bike (with a couple of extra miles for shopping).  I might try the inbound ride tomorrow as the weather looks good. Two months off takes a while to recover from.  Knee is still a bit iffy but I think riding is possibly helping to free it up a bit.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 30, 2015)

Some genius 'direct action' on potholes:

http://i100.independent.co.uk/artic...so-the-council-has-to-take-action--ekSuZ63mgW


----------



## han (Apr 30, 2015)

That's brilliant!


----------



## Dogsauce (May 1, 2015)

Nice run in this morning, my first full ride in since my accident (I've managed with the assistance of the train inbound for the rest of this week).  I left a bit earlier because I was on the slow bike and not expecting to push myself but still got here in around 40 minutes.  Even the big hill didn't hurt, I just daydreamed my way up it at a steady pace.  Crisp and clear and not too many cars compared to my normal commuting time.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 1, 2015)

fuck wearing a helmet, its back to a cap.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2015)

At least it will keep your brains in when your skull is smashed.
I have to admit I don't wear a helmet on weekends, esp if the weather is warm and sunny.
I feel I have to going to work though, as I'm supposed to be setting an example to the kids there.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 1, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> At least it will keep your brains in when your skull is smashed.



8mm of injected medium density polystyrene with a 1.5 mm of paint and laquer is going to fare no better if your time is up - but thanks for your concern.


----------



## joustmaster (May 1, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> 8mm of injected medium density polystyrene with a 1.5 mm of paint and laquer is going to fare no better if your time is up - but thanks for your concern.


It will in a lot of cases, though..

(I don't hardly bother wearing one.)


----------



## steeeve (May 1, 2015)

I find it a bit embarrassing not wearing one on a London commute as 99% of people have them


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> 8mm of injected medium density polystyrene with a 1.5 mm of paint and laquer is going to fare no better if your time is up - but thanks for your concern.


Yeah it will a bit. It will certainly stop you cracking your skull painfully on the tarmac


----------



## plurker (May 1, 2015)

What OU says - but let's not go down this route _again_...


----------



## The Boy (May 1, 2015)

plurker said:


> let's not go down this route _again_...



Especially not without suitable personal protective equipment...

edit:  *dons fire-retardent suit*


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 1, 2015)

p
[QUOTE="Orang Utan said:


> Yeah it will a bit. It will certainly stop you cracking your skull painfully on the tarmac



Please provide link to back up this **FACT**


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Please provide link to back up this **FACT**


I can you show you a picture of my non-bruised head when I headbutted a car last year


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 1, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I can you show you a picture of my non-bruised head when I headbutted a car last year


so just a story then..cool

The helmet argument never fails teases out the smug, complacent, special constables of cycling who can't pass up the opportunity to tell you you're doing it wrong because you don't do it their way. So you headbutted a car - maybe _you're doing it wrong. _I innocuously post that I'm no longer wearing a helmet and then I'm told I'm going to have my skull crushed if I have an accident. 

Seriously - fuck off.


----------



## joustmaster (May 1, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> so just a story then..cool
> 
> The helmet argument never fails teases out the smug, complacent, special constables of cycling who can't pass up the opportunity to tell you you're doing it wrong because you don't do it their way. So you headbutted a car - maybe _you're doing it wrong. _I innocuously post that I'm no longer wearing a helmet and then I'm told I'm going to have my skull crushed if I have an accident.
> 
> Seriously - fuck off.


Both me and OU said that we tend not to wear them.

Its just silly to argue that they offer no protection at all.


----------



## steeeve (May 1, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> so just a story then..cool
> 
> The helmet argument never fails teases out the smug, complacent, special constables of cycling who can't pass up the opportunity to tell you you're doing it wrong because you don't do it their way. So you headbutted a car - maybe _you're doing it wrong. _I innocuously post that I'm no longer wearing a helmet and then I'm told I'm going to have my skull crushed if I have an accident.
> 
> Seriously - fuck off.





joustmaster said:


> Both me and OU said that we tend not to wear them.
> 
> Its just silly to argue that they offer no protection at all.



^This^ It's personal choice whether to wear one or not and that's absolutely fine but saying it's no safer with one than without is daft.

If you went out one morning somehow knowing for a fact you were going over a bonnet as a car pulled out on you would you wear one or not?

I wear one commuting but not at weekends btw, not sure why


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> Both me and OU said that we tend not to wear them.
> 
> Its just silly to argue that they offer no protection at all.


Yup.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> so just a story then..cool
> 
> The helmet argument never fails teases out the smug, complacent, special constables of cycling who can't pass up the opportunity to tell you you're doing it wrong because you don't do it their way. So you headbutted a car - maybe _you're doing it wrong. _I innocuously post that I'm no longer wearing a helmet and then I'm told I'm going to have my skull crushed if I have an accident.
> 
> Seriously - fuck off.


That's a bit of an overreaction


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Please provide link to back up this **FACT**


If common sense isn't good enough for you, then fill your boots:


> *Recently Reported Statistically Sound Studies Conducted Using Scientific Methodology*
> Helmet use and bicycle-related trauma in patients presenting to an acute hospital in Singapore, Heng K W J, Lee A H P, Zhu S, Tham K Y, Seow E (http://www.sma.org.sg/smj/4705/4705a1.pdf)
> 
> The mother of all studies, it looks at 16 case controlled studies.http://depts.washington.edu/hiprc/practices/topic/bicycles/index.html
> ...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2015)

You could always do your own research and headbutt a wall with and without a helmet on and see which hurts the most and which leaves you with the most severe cuts and bruises.


----------



## Crispy (May 1, 2015)

It's a personal choice and definitely shouldn't be compulsory, but the one time I've had a serious tumble on my bike, my helmet took a fair bit of damage and I was able to ride home afterwards. I've worn one ever since. It might be illogical and emotional reasoning, but it works for me.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 1, 2015)

Mine probably helped in my pothole-related somersault event last year (almost exactly a year ago), I was still knocked out and severely concussed but only had a slight bruise on my cheek.  The helmet was cracked on the opposite side to the impact, which suggests it transferred force to the rear somehow.  Could have been a fractured skull at worst, or at the very least a nasty bit of road rash.

I'll wear one commuting and on big rides, and on quite a lot of short ones too, it's become a habit.  I like to go fast and there are consequences when this goes wrong.  Like most people I don't think they should be compulsory and know that in a lot of incidents they wouldn't be much good at all.  People shouldn't *have* to wear them for day to day stuff, but the infrastructure we have is what it is.


----------



## plurker (May 1, 2015)

plurker said:


> What OU says - but let's not go down this route _again_...





Sigmund Fraud said:


> so just a story then..cool
> So you headbutted a car - maybe _you're doing it wrong. _
> Seriously - fuck off.



Ok, fuck it, go on then.
Hit and run.  Some cunt cut straight across my partner, who's an experienced and fairly fast rider. Knocked her spark off the bike, and she was dumped head-first onto pavement. Concussion, ambulance, blah.  Car drove off. Here's the damage to the lid.  Draw your own conclusions as to whether she'd have sustained more injury without one.


----------



## iamwithnail (May 1, 2015)

I'm pretty in the habit of wearing one now, feels weird to not. Yeah, it might mean drivers pass a bit closer, but I've got a huge bonce and it needs protecting.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 1, 2015)

no.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 1, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> If common sense isn't good enough for you, then fill your boots:



so your FACT finding brought you here:-

https://sites.google.com/site/bicyclehelmetmythsandfacts/

the dumping ground for the pro and anti helmet argument link backer uppers. Did you even read any of those docs? No, you were just lazy and posted up a fuckload of links.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 1, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> You could always do your own research and headbutt a wall with and without a helmet on and see which hurts the most and which leaves you with the most severe cuts and bruises.



Thats nice - Second time in a day today you've invoked scenarios where violent traumas occur to me.


----------



## joustmaster (May 1, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Thats nice - Second time in a day today you've invoked scenarios where violent traumas occur to me.


which of the two would be more violent - with or without the helmet?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 1, 2015)

Crispy said:


> It's a personal choice .



Yes it is.

But you can't invoke the choice without being told how irresponsible you are and a danger to yourself. What does that say about the insecurities of helmet wearers?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Thats nice - Second time in a day today you've invoked scenarios where violent traumas occur to me.


I don't wish it on YOU, I meant the impersonal 'you'. I just don't like saying 'one' is makes you (one) sound like Prince Charles. No need to be rude and touchy. We can disagree without rancour


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 1, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> which of the two would be more violent - with or without the helmet?



Two people lie in a road and a tipper lorry wheel rolls over their head. One wears a helmet, the other nothing. Which survives?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> But you can't invoke the choice without being told how irresponsible you are and a danger to yourself. What does that say about the insecurities of helmet wearers?


I didn't tell you that at all. I was just having a laugh about people wearing caps in place of helmets as if they were supposed to protect your head.. I thought you'd find it funny.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Two people lie in a road and a tipper lorry wheel rolls over their head. One wears a helmet, the other nothing. Which survives?


On that occasion, both die. But when someone falls off their bike and smacks their head on the ground, whose more likely to sustain a fractured skull, someone wearing a helmet, or someone wearing a hairnet?


----------



## joustmaster (May 1, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Two people lie in a road and a tipper lorry wheel rolls over their head. One wears a helmet, the other nothing. Which survives?


You live in a strange world, if thats the only sort of cycling accident you can foresee.

Do you believe seat belts are useless because they don't save you from fires?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 2, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> You live in a strange world, if thats the only sort of cycling accident you can foresee.



Read OU's initial post about having my skull crushed. There is no light and shade in this scenario, just a smashed in skull - and in this case most likely the same result helmet or sans helmet. Its rich to be criticised for outlining an injurious scenario which is the most commonly fatal in London, death by L turning HGV.

Its not me who has a problem foreseeing a range of cycling accidents, its the pro helmet brigade who have reduced the argument - an argument here I didn't go looking for BTW - to binary proportions; wear a helmet or have a fatal or very serious head injury. This is then backed up by cod science and anecdotes about how person X was saved by a helmet. So wear a helmet or you're stupid (quite prepared to be, its actually none of anybodys business) and expect to die if you fall off your bike.

Hysterical bollocks.


----------



## joustmaster (May 2, 2015)

you're an idiot.


----------



## Blagsta (May 2, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Read OU's initial post about having my skull crushed. There is no light and shade in this scenario, just a smashed in skull - and in this case most likely the same result helmet or sans helmet. Its rich to be criticised for outlining an injurious scenario which is the most commonly fatal in London, death by L turning HGV.
> 
> Its not me who has a problem foreseeing a range of cycling accidents, its the pro helmet brigade who have reduced the argument - an argument here I didn't go looking for BTW - to binary proportions; wear a helmet or have a fatal or very serious head injury. This is then backed up by cod science and anecdotes about how person X was saved by a helmet. So wear a helmet or you're stupid (quite prepared to be, its actually none of anybodys business) and expect to die if you fall off your bike.
> 
> Hysterical bollocks.




You're being a defensive cock tbf


----------



## Dogsauce (May 2, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> So wear a helmet or you're stupid



...except nobody actually said that. Defending the protection a helmet can provide (and I don't think anyone's said they should be compulsory or anything like that) shouldn't be seen as an attack on anyone who chooses not to wear one. I don't think anyone's even said they always do wear one here.


----------



## The Boy (May 4, 2015)

Bank Holiday wankers.


----------



## The Boy (May 4, 2015)

Seriously.  Bank holiday wankers.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 4, 2015)

Gusts of over 40mph tomorrow. Not sure I fancy bridges


----------



## joustmaster (May 4, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> Gusts of over 40mph tomorrow. Not sure I fancy bridges


and heavy rain in the morning, too..


----------



## Biddlybee (May 4, 2015)

I don't mind the rain tbh, but wind scares me a bit


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 4, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> you're an idiot.



yes


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 4, 2015)

.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 4, 2015)

Blagsta said:


> You're being a defensive cock tbf



Instead of you posting this and just being merely 'a cock'.


----------



## a_chap (May 5, 2015)

Incredibly strong tail wind on the way into work this morning. Now it's even stronger - trees are being whipped about outside right now.

Not exactly looking forward to the ride home


----------



## Crispy (May 5, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Hysterical bollocks.


Straw Man, more like. You're talking as if the helmet gestapo have come round your flat and put your kitten under the heel of their boot.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 5, 2015)

a_chap said:


> Incredibly strong tail wind on the way into work this morning. Now it's even stronger - trees are being whipped about outside right now.
> 
> Not exactly looking forward to the ride home



The forecast says 44mph here at about 1pm, that's about the highest I've ever seen it.  I also probably need to ride over to the supermarket for bread at lunchtime.   If my 'fast' bike wasn't still in bits I'd be out there hunting out north-east facing segments.

By teatime it'll be a 20mph headwind for the ride home. Fucksticks.


----------



## a_chap (May 5, 2015)

Have just checked the BBC weather site, and wished I hadn't! My lunchtime ride home will be into a 41 mph headwind. 

And me bolt upright on the Pashley Roadster 

Might take me a bit longer than usual I think...


----------



## Dogsauce (May 5, 2015)

I've just noticed those black wind symbols on the BBC forecast are for gusts, not general wind speed.  I think that's a new thing, and a little less alarming.

I'm also on the Pashley, with the added bonus of a steel sheet filling the gap in the middle of the frame to increase susceptibility to sideways gusts.  I'll be taking the slightly longer 'low road' home.


----------



## a_chap (May 5, 2015)

Have decided to take the car this afternoon. The right hand turn on a roundabout on a dual carriageway is risky enough when taken in 5th gear. However I could only approach it in 3rd due to the strength of the wind; that means a lot slower and a bit too risky for a mere commute.


----------



## joustmaster (May 5, 2015)

I just cycled to work. 
It was exciting.


----------



## Crispy (May 5, 2015)

Windy as 

Drafted an X68 express bus non-stop from Oval to Brixton. It turned up exactly in the right place and I didn't even have to chase. Worth a little extra carbon monoxide to basically freewheel for 2 miles


----------



## joustmaster (May 5, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Windy as
> 
> Drafted an X68 express bus non-stop from Oval to Brixton. It turned up exactly in the right place and I didn't even have to chase. Worth a little extra carbon monoxide to basically freewheel for 2 miles




i like to follow busses when its cold. They kick out loads of heat.
Filthy hot air.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2015)

Did not enjoy the wind. 
Though I have found a parallel road to the busy road I live on. Bit of a detour but it has width restrictions, speed bumps and is on an official cycle route. 
It's a ridiculously wide road. The bumps and width restrictions should be on my road. Funny that the road, Alleyn Road, is possibly the wealthiest in West Dulwich, with massive detached houses and private schools on it. Funny that, eh?


----------



## Dogsauce (May 5, 2015)

I took the high road rather than run the gauntlet of stone-throwing scrotes on the low route, it was actually OK, wind didn't trouble me too much at all. A few side blasts between some of the semis at the beginning of the ride (common to both routes) but nothing that caught me unaware.  I did however have a very close pass on the dual carriageway, closest for a while, a white fiesta, exactly the same as the one that knocked me off back in February, whistling past me within about 20cm then cutting into the left lane to turn off.   I did quite a bit of swearing and arm waving.


----------



## plurker (May 5, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Drafted an X68 express bus non-stop from Oval to Brixton. It turned up exactly in the right place and I didn't even have to chase.



you lucky fucker! i love the x68.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Windy as
> 
> Drafted an X68 express bus non-stop from Oval to Brixton. It turned up exactly in the right place and I didn't even have to chase. Worth a little extra carbon monoxide to basically freewheel for 2 miles


What do you do if it brakes suddenly?


----------



## a_chap (May 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> What do you do if it brakes suddenly?



He breaks suddenly.


----------



## Crispy (May 6, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> What do you do if it brakes suddenly?


Buses brake slower than bikes. The draft zone on a bus is pretty big, so it's not like I'm scraping my tyres on the back bumper.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 6, 2015)

Noticed last night a load of flowers at one of the dodgy junctions on my way home last night. I reported a near miss there last year via one of those websites for reporting incidents (it's a place where people do U-turns through a gap in a dual carraigeway and don't look properly, made worse by lots of street furniture blocking the view) and did get a reply from the council about it.  Turns out a motorcyclist was killed by someone in a BMW turning right through the gap. Shitty.


----------



## Crispy (May 6, 2015)

plurker said:


> you lucky fucker! i love the x68.


Caught another one on my way in and all


----------



## plurker (May 6, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Caught another one on my way in and all


Nicely. I sometimes think about following it down and thru Brixton but never do, always do my Kennington/Clapham route instead of diverting Brixton Hill/Streatham - seems silly to do that just for the sake of a draft!

I was drafting a black cab down the Kennington Rd this morning - it's way too windy to actually put effort in to fight - hot diesel cloud all the way!


----------



## Winot (May 6, 2015)

I'm getting really fed up grinding home into a head wind.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 7, 2015)

Very tough wind last night, even with taking the low route to dodge out of it (and doing about a mile and a half along the canal).  Much nicer coming in this morning, 36 minutes including a slight detour via the polling station.  Crisp and sunny.  I've taken the tray/basket thing off the front for a couple of days since I don't need it and it doesn't help the aerodynamics! Despite my knees still being sore, the hills really aren't hurting me at the moment, not that I'm flying up them or anything.  If/when I revive my commute bike it's going to feel like riding on air again.


----------



## plurker (May 7, 2015)

plurker said:


> Yesterday evening was perfect.
> Once I'd gone through the Blackfriars hell, and hit the _'open road'_ at Kennington I got into a bit of a chase situation with another cyclist and a moped. The moped guy was egging us on, saying cyclists couldn't keep up.  Both of us cyclists looked at each other and rose to the task accordingly, and we both kept him in check from Oval down to Tooting Broadway, where I turn off.



Same moped chap last night; we rode along together having a chat. Turns out he's a keen cyclist on weekends, but needs the moped to work, to carry tools.  He was eased of the throttle a bit, but I found it easy to keep to his pace, whilst chatting.

Today was nice, voting meant I left 10 mins later at about 9.20, and most roads were clearer than they are at 9.10 - Blackfriars approach being the exception.


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2015)

The weather was lovely and sunny this morning. By mid morning it was hammering down.


----------



## a_chap (May 11, 2015)

Bloody windy again 

Good training though


----------



## Dogsauce (May 11, 2015)

I'll get that going home, straight at me, 17mph although as work is fairly high up it's usually a bit more to start with.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 12, 2015)

Wind was pretty horrible, moving me around quite a bit, maybe because I'm not used to riding drops. Forecast looks worse for coming home tomorrow. Good training and all that.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 12, 2015)

Pretty speedy getting in this morning, despite the best efforts of traffic signals, 32 minutes all in.  Bit of a tailwind but not huge.  I'm not finding the Raleigh to be that comfortable, it's quite stiff and my legs don't feel quite right somehow, like I'm a bit cramped in (despite the saddle being higher than on my Falcon), but the lightness is quite nice for pulling away at the lights (providing I remember to shift down - not as instinctive with downtube shifters) and on the hills.  Hopefully I'll get used to it.  I think I'll swap pedals over from my Falcon tonight since I can't clip in to the ones I put on it for some reason (it's also possible that I've put them on backwards  ).


----------



## Dogsauce (May 12, 2015)

*whimpers*


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2015)

It's lovely down here


----------



## a_chap (May 12, 2015)

Got half way home before realising I'd left something at work. Oh how I chuckled as I turned round...


----------



## The Boy (May 12, 2015)

a_chap said:


> Got half way home before realising I'd left something at work. Oh how I chuckled as I turned round...


And still a headwind each way, no doubt...


----------



## Dogsauce (May 12, 2015)

Wind was more brutalising than last night, lots of gust making me wobble, bouncing off buildings or gusting out after them. It's harder balancing on a tall bike with narrow tires and drops. The forecast said 23mph. I cast an envious eye on the few people I saw doing a west-East commute, flying up the hills I was struggling to pedal down.

Coming back out the other side of town I dropped onto the canal which was nicely sheltered, so much so that I rode a couple of miles past my turning and then doubled back on the road so that I'd take the climb back up to home with the wind behind me. Didn't really work as well as planned as I thing it was slightly southerly, enough that it hid behind the ridge until I got to the very top.


----------



## braindancer (May 13, 2015)

Ouch.  Feeling rather sore today after coming off last night....

I was on my fixie - was up on the pedals to accelerate past a bunch of other bikes in a bus lane - but my chain jumped off the chain ring causing the pedal to whoosh downwards.  I lost my balance and went down hard on my head/side....  lots of cuts and bruises but nothing too major - and a split helmet (which was brand new ) but luckily not a split head.

Most annoyingly I put 6 holes in the posh retro style merino cycling top that my partner bought me for birthday a couple of weeks ago 

I was very lucky though as a taxi behind me had to swerve and according to a pedestrian onlooker missed me by centimetres.

Thank fuck for that!


----------



## Dogsauce (May 13, 2015)

Ouch. Hope you're OK braindancer, sounds like a hard landing but also a bit of a lucky escape.  I thought fixies were a bit more reliable for not losing the chain as there's less give in it than a dérailleur and you in theory have a nice straight line.  Stuff like that is frightening because it undermines your belief in your bike, I had a lucky escape years ago when a brake cable snapped on a descent towards a T-junction (luckily no cars coming) and still have the fear of it happening again.

The bike I'm using for commuting at the moment is a bit unreliable on the gears - occasionally the chain slips over the cogs in the mid range, usually when under load, and that can throw me a bit as you suddenly spin on the pedals - one of the reasons I'm not in a hurry to sort out the SPDs on it just yet.


----------



## braindancer (May 13, 2015)

I suspect my chain has become over-stretched - it's done a good few thousand miles since last being replaced...  goes without saying it will be replaced immediately!


----------



## a_chap (May 13, 2015)

Near miss Brains, glad to hear you're ok.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2015)

Ouch braindancer glad you're not splattered


----------



## tommers (May 13, 2015)

Yes.  I'm reminded of the drunk Irish woman  who tottered over to me when I'd come off once shouting "you lucky bastard!" but yeah, that.  Glad you're OK.


----------



## Private Storm (May 14, 2015)

WET 

/grrrrr


----------



## The Boy (May 14, 2015)

windy.  every way i've gone today or has made no difference.

i also managed to go the wrong way up a one way street due to being a fud. it's only been a year since the trams have been running  @ self


----------



## braindancer (May 14, 2015)

Cycled home very slowly tonight - and got soaked soaked soaked.  All in all - very unenjoyable.


----------



## The Boy (May 14, 2015)

No tailwind home.  I swear the gods have cursed me for something done in a previous life.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 15, 2015)

Bit of a tailwind, pretty speedy overall last night. Having a road bike (albeit an ageing steel one without a fully accessible set of gears) definitely makes a difference on the hills, although I can't match the flat-out sprinting speed of the tourer.

Cool with a light wind not going any particular way this morning, nice conditions for riding in although I had a heavy rucksack which slowed me on the climbs.

No rain anywhere up here yesterday or today.

I'm down at the girlfriend's this weekend but getting a lift down rather than the train, which means being in London without a bike for the first time in as long as I can remember (the London bike found its way back up here somehow).  This might drive me a bit crazy.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 19, 2015)

After last night's hailstones and punishing headwind I've reverted to leggings this morning for the first time since February.  Probably didn't need to.  I had just about every traffic light change on me just before I got to it this morning too, just at that point where you have to slam on because you won't quite make it.  I think a few nearby pedestrians heard the blue language after about the sixth time of this happening.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 19, 2015)

The Northern line is only marginally more annoying than cycling up to Kennington at the moment.


----------



## Crispy (May 19, 2015)

New gear cable bedding in means the shifting is out of register (or whatever the terminology is) so I kept skipping gears and stopping all the time to fiddle with the adjustment knob. It's voodoo, I swear. Is there an idiots guide to getting the derailleur and shifter and gears aligned without going left a bit right a bit pedal for a bit turn the knob a bit run out of slack in the cable, undo the actual cable fastener, get cable splinters, curse all the gods of bike transmissions etc?


----------



## Dogsauce (May 19, 2015)

If you get downtube shifters and non-indexed gears that'll solve your problem


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 19, 2015)

Crispy said:


> New gear cable bedding in means the shifting is out of register (or whatever the terminology is) so I kept skipping gears and stopping all the time to fiddle with the adjustment knob. It's voodoo, I swear. Is there an idiots guide to getting the derailleur and shifter and gears aligned without going left a bit right a bit pedal for a bit turn the knob a bit run out of slack in the cable, undo the actual cable fastener, get cable splinters, curse all the gods of bike transmissions etc?



It's taken me years to get to a place where I mostly get it right. But completely through guess work. It shouldn't be as hard as it is!


----------



## youbeauty (May 19, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Is there an idiots guide to getting the derailleur and shifter and gears aligned without going left a bit right a bit pedal for a bit turn the knob a bit run out of slack in the cable, undo the actual cable fastener, get cable splinters, curse all the gods of bike transmissions etc?


Not exactly idiots guides but read this from Park Tools and/or this from dear old Sheldon Brown (rip) and you won't go far wrong.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 19, 2015)

Crispy said:


> New gear cable bedding in means the shifting is out of register (or whatever the terminology is) so I kept skipping gears and stopping all the time to fiddle with the adjustment knob. It's voodoo, I swear. Is there an idiots guide to getting the derailleur and shifter and gears aligned without going left a bit right a bit pedal for a bit turn the knob a bit run out of slack in the cable, undo the actual cable fastener, get cable splinters, curse all the gods of bike transmissions etc?


This was my weekend, my other bike isn't going up on the big ring. I'm not that mechanically stupid, I watched videos on the net and everything and still can't get it to work.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 20, 2015)

Speedy this morning, I oiled the chain and pedals before setting off, had a bit of a tailwind and good luck with the lights (although constrained by queuing traffic in a couple of spots). Recorded as my fastest 'moving time' at 27.45 but the overall time says second, although I think I slightly cropped the previous attempt due to dithering in my back lane before setting off, so probably still fastest overall.  29.1km average over 13.4km across town with 109m climbing.  I'd like to do the whole thing at 30km/hr one day, but that'll need me to be under 27 minutes, which is a long way off.

Riding a road bike is making a difference, I'm not cracking any records on the sprints (highest gear is fucked which I need to look at) but improving my time on the long climbs and overall.  I also gained about 4kg while recovering from my crash for three months, so once I shift that I should be flying up those A64 climbs.  Bring on half term!


----------



## stavros (May 20, 2015)

The initial commute to work was a bit shit, as I only realised I'd forgotten my wallet as I pulled into the car park. It's only about a mile between there and my house so I suppose it wasn't too onerous.

However, I had an excellent ride to get to a meeting for work. It was right out in the middle of nowhere, about ten miles from the nearest station, but I was dead early so I took it very leisurely and really quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 21, 2015)

Cursed by the lights today, every pedestrian crossing seemed to have it in for me.  Overall time 30:42 compared to 28:36 in similar conditions yesterday.  The graphs tell the story of the stop-start nature this morning, compared to yesterday's smooth run on mostly greens:




Still, lovely clear and cool morning, a nice ride despite the frequent loss of momentum.


----------



## Diamond (May 21, 2015)

Lovely ride in today.  Sunshine, lights exceptionally accommodating and managed to draft in behind a series of unsuspecting folk.  Super quick and very pleasant.


----------



## plurker (May 21, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Caught another one on my way in and all



BOOM.
Tucked in behind an X68 right by Balfe's as the lights changed; quickly delivered to the IWM.
4 x Strava best times along Kennington road as a result. Lovely job.

The Cut is well buggered with roadworks atm, no? All kinds of near-misses as peds and bikes have no clear signage.


----------



## Crispy (May 21, 2015)

plurker said:


> BOOM.
> Tucked in behind an X68 right by Balfe's as the lights changed; quickly delivered to the IWM.
> 4 x Strava best times along Kennington road as a result. Lovely job.
> 
> The Cut is well buggered with roadworks atm, no? All kinds of near-misses as peds and bikes have no clear signage.


I only get to enjoy the x68 oval-brixton, so wouldn't know. Brixton road is miserable with the queues caused by one-lane operation through the Oval junction at the moment though.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 21, 2015)

I drafted a bin lorry for about half a mile last night. Fucking stank.


----------



## Crispy (May 21, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> I drafted a bin lorry for about half a mile last night. Fucking stank.


Still worth it though yeah


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2015)

How far back do you do it? Don't you have to watch out for potholes more? It doesn't seem worth the stress/danger to me


----------



## plurker (May 21, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Still worth it though yeah



Tough call.  
In winter I would in hot summer sun I'd probably pass up the opportunity.


----------



## plurker (May 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> How far back do you do it? Don't you have to watch out for potholes more? It doesn't seem worth the stress/danger to me



On a bus I'd go about 5-10m back, on a solid-back van about the same, but on minibus/black cab/4x4 where you can see right through you can get closer as you can see any potential braking scenarios in advance.


----------



## joustmaster (May 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> How far back do you do it? Don't you have to watch out for potholes more? It doesn't seem worth the stress/danger to me


You can be a few meters behind a bus and still get the effect.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 22, 2015)

Doing my London commute today on the shitty mountain bike, 3.1km on very crowded roads. I notice they've made a little bit more space for bikes around Kings Cross, just so you get about 15 seconds out from squeezing your elbows between taxis. Oh, and motorcyclists in Central London are still dicks.

I actually got out of work on time down here for once, went to meet the gf from her work but she was delayed so I did laps of Smithfields while I was waiting, got myself up to a more respectable 12.1km.

T-shirt weather today too, fucking lush. Going out for a ride this evening since it's so good.


----------



## iamwithnail (May 22, 2015)

Orang Utan you weren't altercating woth a norn Irish guy driving an Audi on commercial street earlier were you?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2015)

iamwithnail said:


> Orang Utan you weren't altercating woth a norn Irish guy driving an Audi on commercial street earlier were you?


Not me! I work and live south of the river. There must be another angry ginger cyclist out there!

I've started screaming on my bike on the way to work actually, not at anyone, just in a primal way. it feels good. i only do it on a street that is full of rich people. don't want to disturb anyone and they have big driveways and can probably handle the screams of humans anyway, as they tend to lack humanity.


----------



## iamwithnail (May 22, 2015)

The guy was giant and ginger, so obviously I thought it was you.  I do that as well, the screaming thing! Glad there's another weirdo out there. See also: honking my horn obnoxiously on deserted motorways when I'm driving.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2015)

I'm not giant!


----------



## iamwithnail (May 22, 2015)

Really? In my head you're basically hagrid sized height wise...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2015)

iamwithnail said:


> Really? In my head you're basically hagrid sized height wise...


Just under 6'


----------



## joustmaster (May 22, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Just under 6'


In my head you where 6' 4".
Maybe even more massive with the beard


----------



## The Boy (May 23, 2015)

By my last count I've used 7 of my nine lives in the last week.  Tonight was when I went througha junction when I was on green, the road coming from my right had an amber (changing from red) as I was entering the right hand lane and a car going in the left hand lane in that direction carried on through without slowing.  I got a beep of the horn and an angry gesticulation from the woman in the passenger seat.  

Driver seemed reluctant to engage in conversation when i caught him 25 metres later and tried to explain that I had a green when i crossed the stop line at the junction.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 26, 2015)

I fucking love half term.  30km/h average hit, even with an empty pedestrian crossing holding me back on the climb up York Rd (one of only two red lights on the whole ride!) and a bit of a traffic jam coming into the office car park.  I'm getting used to drops and downtube shifters now, so much that when I was on the shitty mountain bike in London at the weekend I kept reaching down to change.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 26, 2015)

(and I'm pissed off that I'm going to be working on site on Thursday when it promises a clear morning and a 20mph tail wind, today was only about 8mph)


----------



## a_chap (May 27, 2015)

Came down with a cold Thursday, worked from home Friday due to the "shivers" setting in. Rode 610km on Saturday and Sunday which I don't think helped the cold which has now turned into the Black Death or something so I've been off work yesterday and today.

Hopefully will be back at work tomorrow but I just found that I've broken the Pashley    So it'll be on the 17 year-old commuter for a change.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 27, 2015)

(((Pashley)))


----------



## The Boy (May 27, 2015)

a_chap said:


> I just found that I've broken the Pashley


Didn't think that was possible.


----------



## a_chap (May 27, 2015)

I overtightened the axle nut on the hub gear side of the rear wheel (I kept pulling the real wheel out of alignment going up hills) and the nut's split!

I rang Pashley and they're sending me a replacement nut free of charge. Now that's customer service


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 1, 2015)

Back in the leggings and proper gloves again this morning, clear night meaning a cold start. Legs a bit aching from the 70 miles I put in yesterday, rucksack full of food and clothes for the week.  Still managed a respectable time under 30 mins, mainly because I had an almost clear run through town and the boost from my morning coco pops kicked in for the last hilly third of the ride. 

I have yet another 20mph headwind to look forward to for the return leg this evening. *shakes fist at the Atlantic*


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 1, 2015)

This guys cycle commute could have ended up under the wheels of a 4x4!

http://www.lbc.co.uk/driver-confronts-cyclist-in-shocking-road-rage-video-110540


----------



## The Boy (Jun 1, 2015)

Strange how the little man with the very big car finds every excuse not to actually follow through with his threat.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 1, 2015)

Someone needs a punching.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 1, 2015)

Update 1: the replacement wheel nut arrived Friday, was applied lovingly to the Roadster. And, after a suitably thorough shampoo and polish, the Roadster and I (and the wife and lovely Pashley Princess I hired for her for the day) took part in the annual Pashley Picnic in Stratford Upon Avon. Bliss and deep joy.

Update 2: catastrophically bad thing happened to the Roadster this morning. It's now in Intensive Care at the local bike hospital and I've been on the phone again to Pashley. Major surgery is required but there's a chance the bike won't be ready for this weekend, which is a bit of a bugger as it's a 600km qualifier for Paris Brest Paris.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 1, 2015)

Lots of 'he should have been in the bike lane' comments under the article, which is depressing.  They're busy spending thirty million quid on a bike lane that will cover about 70% of my commute route here, complete with loss of priority at junctions, posts in the path, sharp chicanes around bus stops etc.  Based on what they've completed so far I can't see any advantage to me using it, but am I going to get this kind of abusive crap from fuckwits that think using cycle lanes should be mandatory?   I've been shouted at several times in the past for not bothering with them where they're full of glass, on the wrong side of the road, poorly surfaced or require you to stop and push buttons.  Build good infrastructure and I'll give it a thought.


----------



## steeeve (Jun 1, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Lots of 'he should have been in the bike lane' comments under the article, which is depressing.  They're busy spending thirty million quid on a bike lane that will cover about 70% of my commute route here, complete with loss of priority at junctions, posts in the path, sharp chicanes around bus stops etc.  Based on what they've completed so far I can't see any advantage to me using it, but am I going to get this kind of abusive crap from fuckwits that think using cycle lanes should be mandatory?   I've been shouted at several times in the past for not bothering with them where they're full of glass, on the wrong side of the road, poorly surfaced or require you to stop and push buttons.  Build good infrastructure and I'll give it a thought.



Yep as soon as you lose priority at side streets the lane won't be used and actually makes things worse than before.

Obviously the driver in that clip is a twat and totally in the wrong but the cyclist doesn't make himself look that great either


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 1, 2015)

The cyclist does say near the beginning that he's been hit three times before and is not having it any more, so I can get where his rage is coming from. The guy has basically just deliberately run him into the kerb, which could have been a serious assault.  I'm pretty laid back but I'd probably have given the cunt some lip too, totally out of order behaviour.


----------



## steeeve (Jun 1, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> The cyclist does say near the beginning that he's been hit three times before and is not having it any more, so I can get where his rage is coming from. The guy has basically just deliberately run him into the kerb, which could have been a serious assault.  I'm pretty laid back but I'd probably have given the cunt some lip too, totally out of order behaviour.



missed that I would (and have in similar situations) screamed at him too


----------



## hash tag (Jun 1, 2015)

Driver exposed as jason wells
http://www.thisislocallondon.co.uk/...s_master_butcher_and_owner_of_upmarket_cafes/


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 1, 2015)

Their Facebook page is seeing a lot of traffic:

 


Twitter also being impressively trolled. Oh dear.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 2, 2015)

I feel sorry for the people working at the Brew cafés, their jobs are at risk due to Jason Wells being an utter twat.

Priory Lane, isn't there a rehabilitation centre there? Or at least one with a very similar name. I hope no-one's going to suggest Jason (The twat) Wells was in any way using substances such as cocaine. That would be bang out of order.

Any similarities between his behaviour and the proximity of an addiction treatment centre are purely co-incidental and anyone suggesting otherwise deserves to have their "teeth kicked in" (thanks Jason). Threats of violence, of course, are ever a good idea. Especially on camera. Near an addiction centre. For cocaine.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 2, 2015)

a_chap said:


> I feel sorry for the people working at the Brew cafés, their jobs are at risk due to Jason Wells being an utter twat.
> 
> Priory Lane, isn't there a rehabilitation centre there? Or at least one with a very similar name. I hope no-one's going to suggest Jason (The twat) Wells was in any way using substances such as cocaine. That would be bang out of order.
> 
> Any similarities between his behaviour and the proximity of an addiction treatment centre are purely co-incidental and anyone suggesting otherwise deserves to have their "teeth kicked in" (thanks Jason). Threats of violence, of course, are ever a good idea. Especially on camera. Near an addiction centre. For cocaine.


The Priory is a brand of rehab centres, where the celebs often go.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 2, 2015)

It's a rat run for impatient drivers that want to avoid traffic lights apparently, so I suppose that tends to select less patient drivers. 

Having watched it again I'm not sure why the cyclist has come in for so much criticism, his initial response was only 'oh come on!', after which the driver lurches towards him and starts shouting and swearing, I reckon most people would lose their rag a bit faced with such aggression for merely existing.  If you ride daily you can get ground down a bit by people thinking they have more entitlement to the road than you do and threaten your safety because of this, it's bullshit.


----------



## Utopia (Jun 2, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Their Facebook page is seeing a lot of traffic:
> 
> View attachment 72180
> 
> ...




Check out the FB 'reviews! - https://www.facebook.com/BrewCafe?sk=reviews


----------



## han (Jun 2, 2015)

What a class A prick. Amusing that this video has gone viral on Facebook, Twitter, etc. My friends in Australia are retweeting it!


----------



## steeeve (Jun 2, 2015)

BigTom said:


> The Priory is a brand of rehab centres, where the celebs often go.



The first/main Priory is on priory lane, it's the one leading to Richmond Park, hence the large number of cyclists, I cycle down it often and never use the cycle lane. I'm amazed cars are still allowed to use Richmond park as a cut through. Hope they arrest him


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 3, 2015)

Had a near SMIDSY about two miles into my commute this morning, at a spot where these occur frequently (there's some lights set back on a joining road, then about 20m past this a fairly worn give way line against the main road I'm on, but drivers assume green gives them the all clear and take no account of the off-road cycletrack that joins at a crossing immediately before this junction).  Even after I had to swerve round them they completely ignored my existence as though nothing had happened, and I wasted seconds of my time with angry arm gestures.  

Anger is an energy though, so with an injection of fury and a bit of a tailwind I hurtled up the last two-thirds of my route, a KOM, three top tens and four personal bests.  Overall time wasn't too great as I got stuffed by lights and traffic on the first third, but I'm routinely riding it in under 30 minutes now, the difference it makes having a road bike. I'm getting used to the quirks of the gears, it's getting better as the newish chain is wearing in and stretching a bit more.  I also raised the seat about 1cm last night, though the bolt is a bit worn and I couldn't tighten up the stem properly afterwards, so the seatpost can swivel a little, but it felt a bit more comfortable, I might up it a bit more.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 3, 2015)

As the Pashley is off the road this week I've been commuting on my cheap-as-chips 18 year old hybrid commuter. And it's been bloody good fun 

Half the weight of the Pashley so I've been thrashing it to and from work


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 4, 2015)

Piss poor this morning, first one that took over thirty minutes in ages.  Lots of reds and ditherers.

I've been setting off about 20mins earlier than I used to for the last month or so, which generally means clearer roads and has sometimes helped my overall times, but at the same time the people that are on the road at that time are often inattentive berks who haven't woken up properly yet, the sort that sit at the lights for five seconds after they've gone green, or straddle both lanes of the road crawling along at 15mph while they decide what the fuck they're doing.  None of them use their wing mirrors either.


----------



## plurker (Jun 4, 2015)

Pumped up my tyres last night.
Must have done the front one a little too far, as about ten mins after I'd done it there was an almighty bang, which shook me and the missus up a littl!  Tube had a 5 inch straight split in it.  Changed it, pumped up gently, only to about 100psi.

I love hat first ride on hard tyres, three 2nd-best times on the commute and a beautiful ride! No numpties today....


----------



## weepiper (Jun 4, 2015)

plurker said:


> Pumped up my tyres last night.
> Must have done the front one a little too far, as about ten mins after I'd done it there was an almighty bang, which shook me and the missus up a littl!  Tube had a 5 inch straight split in it.  Changed it, pumped up gently, only to about 100psi.
> 
> I love hat first ride on hard tyres, three 2nd-best times on the commute and a beautiful ride! No numpties today....


when you're pumping up a tyre, always stop at about 40psi and give the wheel a quick spin and watch the bead line just close to the rim to check it's seated properly. If there's a bulge or a hop let the tyre down a bit and push it back into place, then repeat until it's seated evenly. Then pump it up to full pressure.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 4, 2015)

plurker said:


> Pumped up my tyres last night.
> Must have done the front one a little too far, as about ten mins after I'd done it there was an almighty bang, which shook me and the missus up a littl!  Tube had a 5 inch straight split in it.  Changed it, pumped up gently, only to about 100psi.
> 
> I love hat first ride on hard tyres, three 2nd-best times on the commute and a beautiful ride! No numpties today....



Better it happens at home!  Last time that happened to me I was out in the sticks and had to walk five miles to a bike shop to get a new tube, couldn't exactly patch it!  Which reminds me that I need to get a spare inner for the Raleigh before I go off on any more long social rides, it's a different size to my wounded tourer.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 4, 2015)

I've got my old handlebars back on my bike... taking some adjusting


----------



## plurker (Jun 4, 2015)

weepiper said:


> when you're pumping up a tyre, always stop at about 40psi and give the wheel a quick spin and watch the bead line just close to the rim to check it's seated properly. If there's a bulge or a hop let the tyre down a bit and push it back into place, then repeat until it's seated evenly. Then pump it up to full pressure.



Nice advice, thanks.  
The pumping yesterday was the first time I'd taken this one up to a decent pressure; it was a new tyre & tube last week, so I'd only run it at lower pressure for the first 40-odd miles. A courier gave me that advice once...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 4, 2015)

Such a nice evening, I put an extra five miles on my commute by heading into the sticks a bit first (following part of a route I did on a social ride last night). Cracking route, nicely surfaced road with bugger all traffic. I also seem to have stretched my chain enough to ride in the highest gear again without it jumping, which pleased me immensely.

An extra bonus, a couple of miles from home I found an ass saver in the road. I was going to buy one of those the other day too.


----------



## chriswill (Jun 5, 2015)

The summer commuter has arrived

First test ride tomorrow


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 5, 2015)

There were four coppers protecting pedestrians from the evil cyclists at CS7 near elephant today. Good to see they have their priorities straight.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 5, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> There were four coppers protecting pedestrians from the evil cyclists at CS7 near elephant today. Good to see they have their priorities straight.


On a blind corner on a narrow pavement with wall on one side and construction site fencing on the other, and a big sign saying cyclists dismount. I bet some twat rode into someone and a complaint was made.


----------



## angryfaceman (Jun 6, 2015)

Had a puncture on the way in yesterday, probably because I always forget to check my tyre pressures before I leave for work.

Today will be a lovely ride, if the weather can decide what it wants to do. Cheddar here we come


----------



## stavros (Jun 7, 2015)

I felt very good this afternoon. I tackled one of the few hills worth bothering with around here - this is Essex - and tapped out a good rhythm, maintaining an impressive pace. I then had two relatively short but very fast descents. I'm so glad I took two bottles with me though, because I was drinking like a fish.


----------



## tommers (Jun 8, 2015)

Commute back was windy, a bit rainy and then a stupid woman misjudged a gap and actually hit me as she went through.  I didn't come off, but she hit my keys in my pocket with the side of her car.  

Which pissed me off a bit.  It was noticeable that the next person to overtake took a very wide berth.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 8, 2015)

Friday evening I decided to pop to Tesco on me bike to grab one or two things.  Forgot that would involve crossing this horror show twice.  At rush hour.  

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@55.9425865,-3.2934354,101m/data=!3m1!1e3

Saturday seemed to be drive like a fud day, and Sunday was surprisingly calm- even in the city centre.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 9, 2015)

Roads today were full of wankers.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 9, 2015)

Little detour on the way home.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 9, 2015)

chriswill said:


> The summer commuter has arrived
> 
> First test ride tomorrow



I'm confused. Isn't that like buying a Bugatti Veyron to do the school run?


----------



## chriswill (Jun 9, 2015)

a_chap said:


> I'm confused. Isn't that like buying a Bugatti Veyron to do the school run?


Pretty much [emoji1] 

It's less exotic than the di2 supersix I've been using lol


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 10, 2015)

I've taken to cycling 20 miles to a station halfway between home (Tunbridge Wells) and work (Farringdon). Nice country lanes and no London traffic. I did, however, puncture this morning. And it does entail climbing Ide and Brasted Hills on the way out, and Cudham Lane + Brasted Chart on the way back.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 10, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> climbing Ide and Brasted Hills on the way out, and Cudham Lane + Brasted Chart on the way back.



no idea what that means, but sounds well kinky.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 10, 2015)

Anyway, I thought the sunshine was supposed to put everybody in a good mood?  Went out to do my loop to my old work and back and was such a lovely day that I did it twice.  All the car fuckers round the suburban side streets were a right bunch of miserable fucks though, and not once did anybody slow to let me go when turning right from main roads - I know they don't *have* to do this, but I ride the same roads a lot and it's rare that nobody lets me go through.

Nothing totally dickish though, apart from the twat in a Merc who was turning right onto the road I was travelling along and cut the corner into my lane just as I was approaching.  Made no attempt whatsoever to correct it once he saw me either.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 11, 2015)

The Boy said:


> no idea what that means, but sounds well kinky.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 11, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


>



Oh .


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 11, 2015)

Brasted Hill gets up to 18% and it's tricky to keep the front wheel down with a heavy bag on. Still, it feels great once you're at the top!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 12, 2015)

Leeds ring road was screwed on Tuesday morning, so lots of queueing impatient drivers. No fewer than three cyclists knocked off by outbound cars turning through inbound queues without looking at the cyclepath running up the inside over a short stretch of the A65, no serious injuries but some written-off bikes.   On one of the cycling group facebook pages a rider suggested using front lights to help reduce this risk, but you could have had a fluoro-pink marching souzaphone band in the cyclelane there and they'd have still got hit because impatient rat-running arseholes simply don't look.  There really needs to be some driver education about this, it's more or less the same situation that occurred when I was taken out in February. Think Bike and all that.

I rode in late because I had a hospital appointment that morning, and took the canal because I had time and could see it was bullshit.


----------



## stavros (Jun 13, 2015)

I took it very easy on the approach to a short but steep hill earlier and then attacked it, and found it a lot better going than my previous climb of it. Not only that, the recovery on the next 200m or so to the next junction felt good in a semi-sprint, when normally my legs feel very heavy after climbs.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 14, 2015)

Had a bird shit on my arm yesterday.  At least it wasn't my head, I suppose.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 14, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Had a bird shit on my arm yesterday.  At least it wasn't my head, I suppose.



Or your bike


----------



## The Boy (Jun 14, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> Or your bike


Bird shit would be the least of my bike's worries tbh.  It's had one decent clean this year.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Snapped the crank doing a hill start on the Raleigh Record at the weekend, so commuting on the 24kg Pashley today, with luggage in the front (a week's clothes, food). It actually felt easier than on a road bike as I wasn't motivated to chase segments on hills so just took a steady pace the whole way.  Took about 7 minutes longer, no big deal, and I looked better getting there.  I reckon I'll break out the new road bike for the commute on Wednesday.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 15, 2015)

Discovered a completely flat tire caused by a blob of solder with a piece of rigid wire sticking out of it that was doing a really good thumbtack impression. Must have picked it up on the floor at makerspace, cycled home on it last week and then it fully deflated over the weekend.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 16, 2015)

First commute on the new bike, did it in 27:24 total with a few stops at the lights and no tailwind.  Fastest I've done on the steel bike is 27:11 with green nearly all the way (there's always one unavoidable red) and 10mph behind me, so think I'll get under the magic 27 minute barrier soon.


----------



## 8den (Jun 16, 2015)

1st day commute forgot ro take off front light. Stolen.

As was the saddle cover. Who steals a saddle cover FFS?

I want to have a kickstarter. The product is this. A small shaped charge of C4. Under your saddle. Your bike gets stolen. You unlock open your phone open the app type in the code and boom. Some bike thief is singing soprano.


I see no health and safety or legal issue with this plan.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Sorry to hear that 8den. Bike strippers are a plague in London, it's desperate stuff. It'll probably be on sale at Brick Lane or the boot sale in Battersea. I was cursing for the same reason a few months ago when I was working out of the Euston office, then found that I'd left the light at home and not on the bike after all.  No chance of any CCTV covering your incident, if you can persuade the police to take an interest?


----------



## 8den (Jun 16, 2015)

Im Dublin which would be believe is even worse for bike thieves than London. The light was a tenner and the saddle cover was well I dont even know a few quid.

So no I doubt the cops would bother.n

Bike thievery in dublin is rampant I wouldn't dream of buying a bike worth more than a couple of hundred. I'm cycling this steel framed hulk on a thing that would come of better than a small car if it hit me. 

I want to get a better bike but only if there's secure facilities to park it in work. And I won't buy second hand unless I actually go to that persons house. No way am I chancing giving a bike thief cash.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 16, 2015)

I've always had bikes nobody would want to steal, so I'm nervous having something that's actually nice.  I need to fix up one of my 'beaters' that I can still leave it locked up places.  I have secure parking at work and we're miles out of town with CCTV etc. in the carpark, so it's pretty safe here.  However there's been loads of road bikes stolen up here in Leeds recently, including one snatched right in front of the owner by people in a car driving past which is nuts (by the sound of it they just leant out and grabbed it, which I can't quite work out).


----------



## a_chap (Jun 17, 2015)

I've only parked the Pashley in a city centre once. In addition to using the best lock I have, I persuaded a couple of people to watch over it whilst I was in a shop.

I take no chances


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 17, 2015)

26:33 overall this morning, cracked the 27 minute barrier with some spare, even with crossing the centre being a bit of a clusterfuck (missed the phase on the lights due to a dithering M&S lorry which automatically added a minute).  This bike has potential, 26 minutes doesn't seem out of reach now with better luck on the lights, moving time today was under that.  I seemed to pace myself better on the second part of the commute, taking the hills steady rather than beating myself up.  I also need to loosen the pedal clips as I had real trouble getting my right foot out, which could have got messy.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 18, 2015)

Visiting a friend this evening and went the horrible busy way as it is more direct and good conditions so no chance of me not being seen.  Not a single problem with anyone.  In fact, it was one of those days where everybody on the roads behaved impeccably giving me plenty of room, not overtaking at pinch points or making me feel nervous about taking primary at pinch points etc.

Made the hills and horrible road surfaces that little bit less unpleasant.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 19, 2015)

I was very nearly taken out by a bus coming home on Wednesday, just short of home the main road is narrowed a bit by roadworks (ironically for the new cycling 'superhighway') and as I'm just about to turn off to the left an X6 thunders past, close enough to make the hairs on my arm bristle. Really not good, I sent a complaint to the bus company immediately on getting home, whilst I was still furious. A lot of buses have cameras on so hopefully they'll review this, I gave them enough detail to know exactly where and when it was. I'd have been easily visible in a bright blue top.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 19, 2015)

Commuting in London today, the air here is fucking disgusting. How do you tolerate this on a daily basis, or does it just sink in, rotting the brain? They really need to do something about traffic here, maybe mandating that all taxis are electric or something given they seem to form the bulk of the vehicles on the bits I ride. Best public transport system in the country by a mile and yet there's still twats that drive in great numbers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2015)

I don't notice it. Doesn't seem any different in a park or or on a road. The only place I've noticed it is in the Rotherhithe Tunnel and I thought I was going to faint and fall off.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 19, 2015)

I think it is something you adjust to. 

I moved down here in a summer. The air was so thick and filthy. 
Going on the tube used to give me black boggies. 

Now it just feels normal, and my nose has given up filtering the black filth. Worryingly.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 19, 2015)

Seems normal when you live in London. Really unpleasant when you don't. I cycle in from the Kent countryside and the difference is considerable. Grim.


----------



## Almor (Jun 19, 2015)

Started off this morning by having to put the bar end back, reposition and tighten the brake lever and gear shifter because someone had presumably tried to remove something from the handlebar overnight. 
All I can think is that they were after the light bracket that's too jammed on to remove, but you can buy them for a couple of quid?
Someone else in the building had a wheel stolen earlier in the week. 

On the other hand, I saw a car with a personalised number plate of
P8TO BER
earlier this week 
That's paedobear, right?


----------



## stavros (Jun 20, 2015)

Pretty wet. It was that really fine rain that you can easily ignore if standing still, but you really feel it when travelling at any pace.

And I was certainly moving, managing a short 7.5 mile TT in 24 minutes.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 22, 2015)

Passed the aftermath of another accident this morning, another tipper truck fatality. Grim.


----------



## plurker (Jun 22, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Passed the aftermath of another accident this morning, another tipper truck fatality. Grim.




RIP rider. Always get a terrible feeling when riding past accident scenes


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 22, 2015)

That's horrible.  It's kind of sickening to here these reports, particularly hearing the same junctions, same vehicles, time and time again. This can't go on happening, lessons have to be learned. RIP rider.

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...-junction-in-the-city-of-london-10335683.html


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 22, 2015)

Today's cross country commute home today was pretty awful. Puncture, torrential rain with some flooding, mud sprayed up from tractors, cowshit, nearly getting knocked off by a bull stood in the middle of the byway.
I did hear a cuckoo in wicken fen   and saw a barn owl hunting so it wasn't all bad.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 22, 2015)

Got a really shitty punishment pass on the way home, I was going down a hill pretty much at the speed limit so I could ride wide and avoid some shitty surfacing, guy behind seemed to take offence and passed me closely then swung in and slowed down, only I don't think he judged how fast I was going and was a lot closer than he might have intended, I had to brake quite hard. Fucking dick. There were no cars coming up the hill so he had the full width of the road to pass, it wasn't that I was in the way, just that I existed.

This last week there's been an awful lot of mgif going on, I don't know if it's because the weathers gone a bit shitty and people are in a bad mood. Several times there hasn't actually been a space in front of me for them to pull into. Seems to be a lot of bad driving around.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 23, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> That's horrible.  It's kind of sickening to here these reports, particularly hearing the same junctions, same vehicles, time and time again. This can't go on happening, lessons have to be learned. RIP rider.
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...-junction-in-the-city-of-london-10335683.html


That junction has been redesigned recently and it's shit with traffic having to give way in the middle etc, it's like they forgot some people are on bikes.


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2015)

Had a few collisions last week so took a few days off and got back on again today.

It was very nice.  I was very careful.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 23, 2015)

'a few' tommers? 

Were you on the dodgems?


----------



## braindancer (Jun 23, 2015)

http://www.guardian-series.co.uk/ne...scribes_ordeal_from_hospital_bed/?ref=mr&lp=6

Back to using Lea Bridge road again then ....

Such a shame - cycling across the marshes is such a great way to start and/or finish the day but the number of attacks on cyclists this year has been ridiculous.  Got to the point where it's making me think it's not worth the risk.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2015)

I almost ran a little girl over in the park yesterday. I ride past a playground on Peckham Rye and always go slow and watch the kids carefully as I know they can just lurch out into your path, but I must have drifted off a little and can't have been going slow enough as she came out of nowhere and I had to screech to a halt. Felt like a right twat. <punches self>


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2015)

braindancer said:


> http://www.guardian-series.co.uk/ne...scribes_ordeal_from_hospital_bed/?ref=mr&lp=6
> 
> Back to using Lea Bridge road again then ....
> 
> Such a shame - cycling across the marshes is such a great way to start and/or finish the day but the number of attacks on cyclists this year has been ridiculous.  Got to the point where it's making me think it's not worth the risk.


What time did this happen? I've felt safe on that path during the daytime, but I wouldn't like to use it at night.
Can't believe they wouldn't send an ambulance.


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> 'a few' tommers?
> 
> Were you on the dodgems?



Felt like it.  First one was somebody shooting a gap that was too small.  To the point where she actually hit me.  Not hard enough to come off but she knocked me on the way past.

Second was at a junction.  I was trying to get across to the left of some traffic and went across the front of a van.  He then drove into the back of me, deliberately or not I don't know.

And the third one was at a roundabout.  Two exits, left and right.  I was on the left of a car with no indicators on.  I went straight on, he turned left.  Bust my derailleur   But luckily the bike shop (which was about 3 miles away) had a spare Suntour to replace it.  

So after that I decided that I was getting a bit too risky and needed to take some time off.


----------



## braindancer (Jun 23, 2015)

This was in the day  - quite a few of the attacks that have happened this year have been in the day or early evening....


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2015)

braindancer said:


> This was in the day  - quite a few of the attacks that have happened this year have been in the day or early evening....


i suppose i've only been on the lea path at the weekend when it's been busy


----------



## han (Jun 23, 2015)

braindancer said:


> http://www.guardian-series.co.uk/ne...scribes_ordeal_from_hospital_bed/?ref=mr&lp=6
> 
> Back to using Lea Bridge road again then ....
> 
> Such a shame - cycling across the marshes is such a great way to start and/or finish the day but the number of attacks on cyclists this year has been ridiculous.  Got to the point where it's making me think it's not worth the risk.


God  that's horrible. 
Sounds like it's worth just avoiding Walthamstow Marshes completely. I've only cycled there at the weekend, in a group, due to having heard about attacks (which have been going on for years), and I'm certainly not going to go there alone at any time. 

Poor bloke, not even having an ambulance to pick him up... 

So, people go on quiet paths to avoid being crushed by lorries, only to get attacked by gangs when on these paths.....thanks London. Well, at least this is an unusual scenario. I haven't heard of this happening in other green areas of the city........ awful though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2015)

I've heard about it happening in London Fields and Victoria Park


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 1, 2015)

Fucking hot and windy


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 1, 2015)

fen_boy said:


> Fucking hot and windy


like cycling with a load of hairdryers pointed at me


----------



## The Boy (Jul 1, 2015)

yesterday was nice setting as i only had a short part of the journey on city centre roads.

today i have to go by some horrible city centre roads and junctions, and every fucker will probably be in a right strop cos the sun's out.  will likely be grim enough to make the unpacking at the other end an attractive proposition.


----------



## Winot (Jul 1, 2015)

Much better than the tube.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 1, 2015)

I have an option of a lift home or 30km cycle across the fens in searing heat. What should I do?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 1, 2015)

Not posted here for a while but here's my cycle diary for last 2 weeks.

week one
while cycling down Bedford Hill, some cunt spat at me.
Luckily it landed on my arm.
was vexed.

End of week one - cycled for 40 miles and got eye infection - damn pink eye.
Took over one week to clear up.

Beginning of the week 2
bike chain snapped in middle of journey and I was miles away from anywhere.

Yesterday morning, damn cyclist crashed into the rear of me.

It's been fucking shit the last two week.s


----------



## a_chap (Jul 1, 2015)

My commuting's been virtually nothing for ages 

In fact my recent riding has been:

600km ride then nothing for 2 weeks.
600km ride then almost nothing for 2 weeks.
400km ride then nothing for the last ten days.
Not sure I'd recommend it really.


----------



## plurker (Jul 1, 2015)

fen_boy said:


> I have an option of a lift home or 30km cycle across the fens in searing heat. What should I do?



I'd do the ride tbh. Awesome day for being out riding. Take plenty of water.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 1, 2015)

a_chap said:


> My commuting's been virtually nothing for ages
> 
> In fact my recent riding has been:
> 
> ...



still more ks than the rest of us put together.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 1, 2015)

plurker said:


> I'd do the ride tbh. Awesome day for being out riding. Take plenty of water.



this


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 1, 2015)

I rode home in the end. My reticence was mainly due to the ride in in the morning as I pushed pretty hard and felt sick for two hours after and also the state of some colleagues who went out on our normal chain gang at lunchtime and got wrecked. It was fine in the end. I just went slower.


----------



## tommers (Jul 1, 2015)

I also cycled home.  It was alright until the last 5 miles or so.   Not sure the headwind helped or not. Just about stopped sweating now.


----------



## braindancer (Jul 1, 2015)

Definitely not a day for whizzing - I took it super eezee - which I do most days to be fair....


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 1, 2015)

I've got site work Weds-Fri so having to drive and then make up my miles elsewhere.  Might go out tomorrow night if it isn't horrible, there's a slow (12-14mph) club social if I can get home in time and then back out to the start point.

Working outdoors in this heat in thick flameproof overalls isn't much fun.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 9, 2015)

Tube strike today for you Londoners.  I understand this means watching out for a higher than usual quantity of idiots on Boris Bikes that don't know what they're doing, though if you stay off the pavements you probably won't run into them.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 9, 2015)

My chain exploded, yesterday. In the middle of a 4 lane roundabout.
It had been skipping a little, and was in need of a fiddling.

Don't ignore your maintenance!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 9, 2015)

I had trouble unclipping having halted abruptly at a junction this morning, nearly ended up sprawled on the floor but just wrenched free in time. I had a joke about it with the bus driver who was next to me at the next lights, I probably wasn't a very graceful sight.  It was on the 'loose' side too, normally the other leg that gives me problems (last week I actually had to remove my shoe when I got to work because I couldn't break free).

My 'new' bike came with a set of Look pedals - are they any better/easier for snapping in and out of?  I have standard SPDs at the moment.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 12, 2015)

Following my chain death, I have taken my bike apart, cleaned it all properly, and put it back together.
I feel quite proud that I didn't fuck it up 

But my new chain/old cassette combo is causing a lot of skipping. I'm pretty sure it's not the indexing of the gears or anything else.
Does that sound likely?
Do I have to buy a new cassette or will it settle down after a bit?


----------



## weepiper (Jul 12, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> Following my chain death, I have taken my bike apart, cleaned it all properly, and put it back together.
> I feel quite proud that I didn't fuck it up
> 
> But my new chain/old cassette combo is causing a lot of skipping. I'm pretty sure it's not the indexing of the gears or anything else.
> ...


Yes. If your old chain was so worn it snapped you definitely need a new cassette too. And maybe a chainring or two as well.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 12, 2015)

weepiper said:


> Yes. If your old chain was so worn it snapped you definitely need a new cassette too. And maybe a chainring or two as well.


I will get one ordered.
The chain ring looks OK. Except one tooth that is completely missing 
I'll get a new one of those too...

Thanks again for the excellent advice


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 15, 2015)

Spotted on my commute home: Orang Utan at peckham rye park as I was leading my boy over the road by the lane uo to the cafe. Hiya!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 15, 2015)

iamwithnail said:


> Spotted on my commute home: Orang Utan at peckham rye park as I was leading my boy over the road by the lane uo to the cafe. Hiya!


Thought it was you! I did manage a muted hello, but i was slightly out of breath - hi!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 15, 2015)

London commute today. 3.2 km, not even worth getting dressed for. Horribly humid this morning too, and not much better coming home.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 15, 2015)

Had a cab driver turn across me whilst cycling along a cycle path on the pavement (at the entrance to a garage) and I managed to stop just half a foot or so away from smacking into the side of the cab)..... Cab driver was totally oblivious, so I thought I'm not having that so pulled up next to him in the garage to tell him. My colleague and close friend got out the back to get cash from the cashpoint..... Ensue hasty retreat in which I hit my mate with my bike


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 16, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Thought it was you! I did manage a muted hello, but i was slightly out of breath - hi!



I wasn't sure if it was the 'we've-just-rocked-up-to-the-same-bit-and-caught-the-eye' or not so gave my generic awkward 'alright?'   I forgot the bike seat for the boy so we were 'racing', me scooting the bike and him running.  He's surprisingly fast!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 16, 2015)

Had a bit of road rage off a scooter driver this morning. What kind of prick still drives a scooter?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Had a bit of road rage off a scooter driver this morning. What kind of prick still drives a scooter?


PE teachers. Lazy bastards.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 16, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Had a bit of road rage off a scooter driver this morning. What kind of prick still drives a scooter?


So did I as it happens. He was most annoyed at me riding on the right hand side of the lane (because I was about to turn right)

Might have been the same one


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 16, 2015)

I've had a couple of toots from halfwit drivers this week for daring to take the lane on approaching a roundabout. It's weird how the same sort of prickery comes in little clusters.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 17, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> I've had a couple of toots from halfwit drivers this week for daring to take the lane on approaching a roundabout. It's weird how the same sort of prickery comes in little clusters.



Yeah I was wondering this last week, as I felt the same. Do you think it's because you're suit of keyed up after the first one and more aware?


----------



## tommers (Jul 17, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> I've had a couple of toots from halfwit drivers this week for daring to take the lane on approaching a roundabout. It's weird how the same sort of prickery comes in little clusters.



Yes, weird.  I had a guy in a smartcar overtake with about a foot clearance down a narrow street and then have a go at me for "riding in the middle of the road" when he had to stop 20 yards further on cos of the traffic and I had a go at him.

Then, about half a mile on, a woman beeped me cos I was riding in the middle of the lane.  Again, with a red light about 20 yards ahead.

People are fucking idiots.  There's a reason why I'm taking a position in the middle of the lane, and it's not just to piss you off.


----------



## Winot (Jul 17, 2015)

Not sure if you guys are coming in from south London, but the traffic this week on the main roads has been really congested again and consequently there seems to have been a lot more prickery from frustrated drivers.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 17, 2015)

Both yesterday's and today's commute were bloody brilliant 

That is all.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 17, 2015)

tommers said:


> Yes, weird.  I had a guy in a smartcar overtake with about a foot clearance down a narrow street and then have a go at me for "riding in the middle of the road" when he had to stop 20 yards further on cos of the traffic and I had a go at him.
> 
> Then, about half a mile on, a woman beeped me cos I was riding in the middle of the lane.  Again, with a red light about 20 yards ahead.
> 
> People are fucking idiots.  There's a reason why I'm taking a position in the middle of the lane, and it's not just to piss you off.



Also, most of the time I'm keeping up with traffic on my bike.  The fact you want to drive at 35 is largely immaterial, especially if it's in the increasing numbers of 20 zones.  So, in summary, please be patient or GTFO the roads.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 21, 2015)

Stupid bloody bus driver... if you want to overtake me and pull in, overtake me! Don't just slowly edge me closer and closer to the pavement and expect me to drop back! FFS, dickhead!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 21, 2015)

Commuting has been a frustrating mess of red lights and people (mainly buses) getting in my way this week.  Plus the supposed south-westerly was actually a south-easterly and a headwind most of the way today, fucking lying shits at BBC weather.

Also had someone driving right at me yesterday, they were coming towards me and decided they were going to pull across into a parking space on my side of the road, underestimated my speed and moved onto my side of the road so I moved out to the right, then they thought I'd pass them on the left so moved back to my right, then back left again when they realised where I was heading.  It was a bit like that thing where two people have problems passing each other in a corridor. Had to come to an almost complete halt and do quite a bit of swearing.  Still got the KOM though


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 21, 2015)

Ah, summer holidays.   Roads were v quiet. Roadworks were annoying, but I kinda made it up with the lack of traffic.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 21, 2015)

I was late leaving yesterday and yet had hardly any queues, slightly earlier than normal this morning and loads of traffic.  Not sure everyone has broken up here.  I don't mind the traffic so much, but get annoyed if I leave later and get pulled up at every pedestrian crossing up by the school.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2015)

Knocked off by a hit and run on a mini roundabout. Escaped with a sore thumb but will probably need a new rear wheel and mech. Not what I need at the beginning of the hols


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh no! Where about? That's terrible!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2015)

Nunhead


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 24, 2015)

You must be feeling well pissed off. 
Hope your thumb heals up, and your horse isn't too bent.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 25, 2015)

gentlegreen said:


> On the inside of a left turning lorry again - apparently.



Possibly assassinated, according to a colleague:

Cambridge professor claims three climate scientists assasinated


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 30, 2015)

Hit 20mph average for the first time today, chuffed. I like the school holidays.  Scraped home despite getting caught by two pedestrian crossings, both of which had been activated by cyclists.  Where's the solidarity?


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 30, 2015)

Crikey. I struggle to keep it above 20 most of the time. Too much wind resistance... Nice work!


----------



## Winot (Jul 30, 2015)

The CS7 is taking shape at Oval.  There's been a segregated-ish bit on the short run north from Brixton Rd to Kennington Park Rd for a few days (it's a raised pavement just for cyclists) and this morning the lights at the Kennington Rd/Kennington Park Rd junction were working and the northbound cycle lane unveiled.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 30, 2015)

Winot said:


> The CS7 is taking shape at Oval.  There's been a segregated-ish bit on the short run north from Brixton Rd to Kennington Park Rd for a few days (it's a raised pavement just for cyclists) and this morning the lights at the Kennington Rd/Kennington Park Rd junction were working and the northbound cycle lane unveiled.



Indeed, there was a whole new segregated bit as part of CS7. There was even a guy dressed in pink guiding us onto it!  Some others were giving out leaflets to the cyclists.  It's taken forever but it's finally getting there.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 30, 2015)

A google car got me...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 30, 2015)

Winot said:


> The CS7 is taking shape at Oval.  There's been a segregated-ish bit on the short run north from Brixton Rd to Kennington Park Rd for a few days (it's a raised pavement just for cyclists) and this morning the lights at the Kennington Rd/Kennington Park Rd junction were working and the northbound cycle lane unveiled.


I promptly ignored it too and mixed with the traffic, but I will give it a go in future.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 1, 2015)

worth watching to the end


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 1, 2015)

So glad he had a camera on the back of his bike


----------



## stavros (Aug 2, 2015)

I think this HIIT approach is making my net average speed quicker. I did 22 miles this morning at an average of 16.5mph, and I was only really going for it on the short bursts.


----------



## stavros (Aug 6, 2015)

I think today was the first time I've ever ridden to work when I haven't needed the bike for something else, e.g. site visit, repairs, etc. Good fun, albeit very short (<10 minutes).


----------



## stavros (Aug 8, 2015)

Knowing how hot it was, I took it fairly easy and avoided the HIIT stuff I've been doing recently. A good 17.5 miles though, via a lot of conveniently-shaded roads.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 9, 2015)

Sun. Heat. Blimey. Used nearly a whole tube of electrolyte tablets yesterday.


----------



## stavros (Aug 9, 2015)

So many of the country roads are being relaid around my way, so there's chippings everywhere. I'm just waiting for the moment that it pierces my puny road tyres.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 10, 2015)

stavros said:


> So many of the country roads are being relaid around my way, so there's chippings everywhere. I'm just waiting for the moment that it pierces my puny road tyres.



The joy that is surface dressing. Give it a few weeks and it'll be OK.

The Canal and Rivers Trust up here in Leeds got a pile of cycling money, supposedly as part of the Tour legacy, and has just resurfaced about 15 miles of the canal towpath with sharp flint gravel (very badly at first) which was stuck down over bumpy badly-laid tarmac.  Punctures galore. After complaints they're redoing some of it (initially the gravel didn't stick meaning people were riding through loose gravel several cm deep and sliding all over the place).  They've also put in some very harsh speed bumps at the bottom of the steep slopes down from the locks, but not marked or signed them, cue injured cyclists.  Basically they've taken cycling funding and spent it making the canal less friendly for cyclists, pushchairs and wheelchairs.


----------



## plurker (Aug 12, 2015)

Been off for a month since having a littl'un (well, the OH did, not me!)

First cycle commute today. That was HARD work, felt slow as a tortoise in treacle, but surprisingly only 3 mins slower than a 'normal' day.  3 mins is 10% mind you, but I went running last night, so can blame that for heavy legs!

New section (25m perhaps) of fully-segregated cycle lane at Kennington now, wasn't expecting that so didn't use it. Is it finished? (a cynic might write _'is that it'_...)


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 12, 2015)

Tried to do my 32km commute in under an hour today and missed it by 43 seconds. Most of that 43 seconds was waiting behind a van I'd been drafting that I thought had stopped in traffic, but had actually parked without indicating.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 12, 2015)

The junction works at Oval are starting to bear fruit. It's still hell to get in lane coming off Brixton Road by the church, but once you're on the raised lane on the triangle island by the park, you're segregated all the way past the horrible junction and emerge grinning into the bus lane beyond. Love it.


----------



## plurker (Aug 12, 2015)

Crispy said:


> The junction works at Oval are starting to bear fruit. It's still hell to get in lane coming off Brixton Road by the church, but once you're on the raised lane on the triangle island by the park, you're segregated all the way past the horrible junction and emerge grinning into the bus lane beyond. Love it.



I came across this today, unexpectedly, so didn't use it - I was past the 'entrance ramp' before I'd clocked the cyclepath was even there.

First impressions; looks nice, very blue.

It's gonna get confusing as cyclists moving right to go straight on to E&C cut across those joining who are coming from Brixton and looking to turn left at Kennington.

Two cars were stopped at a green light (by Kennington PO corner) as they didn't understand the new layout. 

At that point I'm and hammering away from Stockwell lights, so 20+ mph, and I swing left at Kennington, so I'll probably still use the main carriageway tbh; seems to be no point me slowing to use a dedicated lane. Though might try it tmrw just to see what the point of it is.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 12, 2015)

plurker said:


> It's gonna get confusing as cyclists moving right to go straight on to E&C cut across those joining who are coming from Brixton and looking to turn left at Kennington.


Hasn't seemed to be an issue yet. There's plenty of distance between the merge from Brixton Road and the junction at Kennington Road for people to get in lane. There's still a few hangers-on who try and take the main carriageway for E&C and then get confused why there's no space to get to the front, or why they're being overtaken from the left by everyone who took the cycle lane 



plurker said:


> At that point I'm and hammering away from Stockwell lights, so 20+ mph, and I swing left at Kennington, so I'll probably still use the main carriageway tbh; seems to be no point me slowing to use a dedicated lane. Though might try it tmrw just to see what the point of it is.


The cycle lanes get the green light before the main carriageway does, so you probably make kit onto Kenning Road quicker. Besides, the point isn't speed, it's safety.


----------



## plurker (Aug 12, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Hasn't seemed to be an issue yet. There's plenty of distance between the merge from Brixton Road and the junction at Kennington Road for people to get in lane.



Fair enough, I flew past it and glanced in a '_hmm, that's new, interesting, oh look there's a car_' kind of way  I'll pay more attnetion to it tmrw.



Crispy said:


> The cycle lanes get the green light before the main carriageway does, so you probably make it onto Kenning Road quicker. Besides, the point isn't speed, it's safety.



Oh ok. When I got to those lights all the cyclists (for E&C and Kennington Rd) were waiting, while the cars were on a green - although the cars hadn't noticed!

Not criticising it; that junction /area is a fricking deathtrap north and southbound, so anything to help will be welcome...


----------



## Crispy (Aug 12, 2015)

plurker said:


> Oh ok. When I got to those lights all the cyclists (for E&C and Kennington Rd) were waiting, while the cars were on a green - although the cars hadn't noticed!


Hmm, that's weird. I'd have thought LH cycles and LH traffic could go at the same time. E&C-bound traffic works that way. 

Still, it's nice being able to take the left turn in safety.



You'll probably notice more benefit when the southbound works get done.



No more fighting with LH turning traffic at the lights!

(full plan here: https://tfl.gov.uk/cdn/static/cms/documents/oval-locations-map.pdf)


----------



## plurker (Aug 12, 2015)

Crispy said:


> You'll probably notice more benefit when the southbound works get done.
> No more fighting with LH turning traffic at the lights!



That's what I'm waiting for - I currently ride in the RH lane as though I'm turning R at Oval, and then cut acrosstwo lanes of moving traffic to get to the L lane after Oval.  Crazy junction s/bound!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 14, 2015)

Got absolutely soaked on the way home. You know when you sit up and the puddle of water that was collecting at the nape of your neck runs down your back?...

Another thing, it's happened a few times now that lights have been out - is it too much to get a plastic piggy out directing traffic?


----------



## weepiper (Aug 17, 2015)

The weather is absolutely glorious today, 19 degrees and sunny. So nice that I added an unecessary 5 and a half miles to my commute home.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 17, 2015)

Fucked my wheel up.

A spoke ripped out of the rim, pulling a hole with it. 

My LBS is pretty cool though. They've got a web page that I can log in to and see the estimated cost of labour and parts for my job, and I can approve or decline it. And they update it as they go along.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 20, 2015)

Bojo has won through on the EastWest superhighway around Buckingham Palace. Read the ES


----------



## Crispy (Aug 20, 2015)

Reason prevails!


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 20, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Reason prevails!



It's all about temporary bollards apparently. When they have ceremonial things going on they can remove them and cyclists revert to the road.


----------



## Winot (Aug 20, 2015)

Sounds like the old Royal Parks CEO was given the heave-ho.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 24, 2015)

I've often said that nobody should be allowed to drive a motor vehicle unless they have completed a sufficient mileage on the roads as a cyclist.  I would extend this to cylists riding a bike on a shared use path.


----------



## Pgd (Aug 25, 2015)

plurker said:


> I came across this today, unexpectedly, so didn't use it - I was past the 'entrance ramp' before I'd clocked the cyclepath was even there.
> 
> First impressions; looks nice, very blue.
> 
> ...



I can see this won't change your life if you're going Clapham --> Elephant.  Clapham --> Waterloo, maybe; like Crispy says, it looks like cyclists get a left-turn green before motorists do.

I used it for the first time Brixton --> Waterloo just now, and, wheeee!  Great fun, especially as I hit a green coming up Brixton Road so made it all the way through without stopping.  Will it get congested?  Probably, but it always was from Brixton way, and at least cyclists can do their merging dance by themselves, away from general traffic.

Plus, that and following/drafting a fella on a Pinarello (I think?) all the way along Streatham High Road shaved me a minute and a half off my 2-year-old PB.  (yeah, yeah, Strava thread --> that way)


----------



## The Boy (Aug 25, 2015)

So cobbles are a pain.  Also got buzzed by an Asda van and then a Council bin van which decided to overtake me on a cobbled road just as i was signalling to turn right at the junction twenty metres ahead.  

Also, panniers make yer bike not feel right.  In fact, just the mudguards and the rack make my bike not feel right.  Is only an extra two kilos or so unladen but it feels wroooong.  Plus the weight of my school stuff and yer probably talking an extra 7 or so kilos.  Plus the other extra 7 kilos I've smuggled about my person since the end of last term and it's no wonder I'm struggling up the hills.

Oh yeah, and i discovered that that noise I decided was probably nothing to worry about is actually my front brake rubbing against the rim.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 26, 2015)

I've now done me new commute into college three days and can confirm that it consists of:

about half a mile of horrible cobbles; several miles of unrelentingly uphill cycleway*; a rat run full of angry, impotent office wankers; a mile or two of brutal headwind*.

*these obviously work in my favour on the return leg.

Also, in spite of it being mostly off-road I *still* had two idiots nearly do me a mischief.


----------



## plurker (Aug 26, 2015)

Pgd said:


> I can see this won't change your life if you're going Clapham --> Elephant.  Clapham --> Waterloo, maybe; like Crispy says, it looks like cyclists get a left-turn green before motorists do.
> 
> I used it for the first time Brixton --> Waterloo just now, and, wheeee!  Great fun, especially as I hit a green coming up Brixton Road so made it all the way through without stopping.  Will it get congested?  Probably, but it always was from Brixton way, and at least cyclists can do their merging dance by themselves, away from general traffic.
> 
> Plus, that and following/drafting a fella on a Pinarello (I think?) all the way along Streatham High Road shaved me a minute and a half off my 2-year-old PB.  (yeah, yeah, Strava thread --> that way)



I go Clapham - Waterloo.

I've not yet used it - every time I come up alongside, I keep a close eye on the spearate lights for cyclists. The separate lights for cyclists going Waterloo-bound appear to give you about 2s headstart over cars; negligible effect. I find it easier to use the main carriage way, and pull away with the cars. I do appreciate that I'm a faster rider than most, and as such I'm griping about nothing; I'll keep to the road.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 27, 2015)

Had a ridiculous in-lane undertake yesterday.  I'm moving quickly (around 30mph) on a three-lane bit of a big distributor road, sat in the left lane which runs into a sliproad but about 3/4 of the way out as the sliproad splits into three lanes once it peels off and I need the right-hand one.  Suddenly there's this orange blob to the left of me and someone in one of those new beetles squeezes past me on the inside, despite the fact I'm moving about quite a bit because of the wind. Total twat, within a few inches travelling at about 35 I guess.  Caught them at the lights and gave them a filthy look which they ignored.  Another of those times I wish I had a camera.


----------



## Winot (Aug 27, 2015)

Blimey the roads were busy Brixton -> Holborn today.


----------



## Pgd (Aug 27, 2015)

Winot said:


> Blimey the roads were busy Brixton -> Holborn today.



Sure were... I thought at first it must be the Oval works (though they've been fine all this week) but judging by the traffic at Kennington Cross I think something must've happened up Elephant way.


----------



## iamwithnail (Aug 27, 2015)

It was a nightmare all over this morning, from the sounds of it.  my in-laws had problems coming in from Kent, Peckham High Street was jammed, they did the rat run through Nunhead and stuff to avoid it, I got stuck at Old Kent Road, Dunton Rd Tesco, again on Tower Bridge and again in the City, took me about 30% longer than normal.


----------



## plurker (Aug 27, 2015)

plurker said:


> I go Clapham - Waterloo.
> I've not yet used it .



Okay, I used the cycle path - cause the traffic going towards E&C was backed right up and affecting it..  My impressions:

1/ bit lumpy for a newly-laid bit of tarmac
2/ the lights don't offer any advantage at all to riders, maybe 2secs at most.
3/ as you come off the path, if you're headin towards Waterloo, there are  three drains right as you come down to road level, one 12" square slippery one, and two 4" ones that are sunken into the tarmac.

it'll be better when you can join the cycle path at Oval, rather than half-way along, where the Brixton Rd riders join it.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 28, 2015)

Leith walk in the dark is torture.  craters all over the place big enough to through you off if you're not sharp to them, and taxis deliberately squeezing you on the way passed for the lols.  city centre is easy in comparison.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 28, 2015)

plurker said:


> bit lumpy for a newly-laid bit of tarmac


Yeah I was noticing this today. Not great :-/


----------



## stavros (Aug 29, 2015)

I love dual carriageways where there's a bus and cycle lane. It meant I could cruise past loads of traffic waiting to get into a particularly unpleasant roundabout.


----------



## stavros (Aug 30, 2015)

Normally I have a clear picture of where I want to go, but I was a bit aimless this afternoon, making it up as I went along. Yesterday was better, as I went down one of the rare hills in East Anglia pushing at full pelt in my top gear. I could've gone higher too.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 31, 2015)

I have been a bit cooped up all weekend so once I got on my bike after work I got home and thought 'I don't want to go home yet' so I kept going. Ended up doing 16 miles instead of my normal 1.5 commute. Followed a heron all the way up the valley on the way home


----------



## plurker (Sep 9, 2015)

Crispy said:


> The junction works at Oval are starting to bear fruit. It's still hell to get in lane coming off Brixton Road by the church, but once you're on the raised lane on the triangle island by the park, you're segregated all the way past the horrible junction and emerge grinning into the bus lane beyond. Love it.



turns out, from my commute this morning,  that the segregated raised cyclelane, with its nice sloped access up onto it, is perfect for vehicles to drive onto and park, completely blocking it.

if it happens again I'm stopping to take a pic but who the fook should we report that to?? Met won't care, TFL have no legal power of enforcement - do they?


----------



## BigTom (Sep 9, 2015)

Keep sending pictures to your local councillors, eventually they'll get pissed off with you emailing them every day and get some ticket wardens or police down there for a bit of enforcement that'll help for a few days at least. Sort of works in Birmingham anyway, although there are plenty of places where they still park.
Or knock off their wing mirrors


----------



## The Boy (Sep 9, 2015)

I've often been tempted by the latter.  We have a fancy new cycle lane going up one of the busier roads in the city, much trumpeted by the council as being part of the new generation of quality cycling infrastructure.

On one block last night, I counted nine cars double parked on said cycle lane.  That's about standard most times of day.


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 9, 2015)

Traffic in the city was unbelievably horrendous today.  All from Angel down to Southwark bridge was nose to tail the whole way.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 9, 2015)

BigTom said:


> Or knock off their wing mirrors


----------



## HerneHillBilly (Sep 11, 2015)

Annoying traffic light incident.

Every evening I commute home along Grosvenor Road (alongside the Thames) and turn right to go over Vauxhall Bridge in a southwards direction. When the lights are on red I position myself some way ahead of the traffic, this is a) for my own safety as I have 4 lanes of traffic behind me and placing myself just ahead of the cars (in the cycle box) seems to me a little risky and b) I am well clear of the cars so not in their way as they set off from the lights.

Last night a pedestrian decides to have a go at me, “You’re supposed to stop at the lights…… the line is back there….you’re the kind of wanker who…..”. I beckoned him over to explain to him (that it was not particularly safe to be between 4 lanes hoping that drivers don’t suddenly change their mind and change direction) but he started walking away, leaving me fuming and trying to get some  insult back at him (“don’t be an idiot…”).

Anyone familiar with this crossroads and ways to turn right on it?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 29, 2015)

plurker said:


> Okay, I used the cycle path - cause the traffic going towards E&C was backed right up and affecting it..  My impressions:
> 
> 1/ bit lumpy for a newly-laid bit of tarmac


Up near Elephant there's a big puddle with nowhere for the water to go and the green light just puts you into traffic. It was better the old way.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 29, 2015)

I've just bought some new layers for the coming winter.


----------



## plurker (Sep 30, 2015)

And I'm off.

Heavy traffic on Kings Avenue heading down towards Clapham North. Filtering on the outside, so riding pretty slow (for me), around 13mph.

Clocked a Fiesta pulling out of Crescent Lane, slowly. The driver was looking - but only the the other way, so I knew he'd not seen me.

Tried to slow enough to avoid him, but he came out at a really acute angle, still not looking, so I couldn't avoid him.

I've learnt my lesson from last year when I broke my wrist, so I'd lifted my arm off the bars. Bars smashed his wing mirror off, I bounced my hip off the door. He's all "_where the fuck did you come from" _and I'm '_you weren't looking both ways" _and he's_ " yes I was you twat" _and I'm_ "if you were you'd have seen me" - _this conversation is going nowhere and he's aggro so I'm away. Cock.

Bruised hip and elbow. Not too bad. Stiffening up now though. Apex Cycles fixed my bars up, just needed straightening out. 
Un/Lucky.


----------



## Winot (Sep 30, 2015)

plurker said:


> And I'm off.
> 
> Heavy traffic on Kings Avenue heading down towards Clapham North. Filtering on the outside, so riding pretty slow (for me), around 13mph.
> 
> ...



Ouch 
Aren't there lights at that junction though? I take the kids through it on the way to school and it's always mash-up.


----------



## plurker (Sep 30, 2015)

Winot said:


> Ouch
> Aren't there lights at that junction though?



There are lights right by Clapham North tube, but this was earlier coming down Kings Ave - looking at googlemaps not it's not Crescent Lane - it's Aristotle Road where this happened.

There are temp traffic lights in place, so it's a nightmare currently!


----------



## Winot (Sep 30, 2015)

plurker said:


> There are lights right by Clapham North tube, but this was earlier coming down Kings Ave - looking at googlemaps not it's not Crescent Lane - it's Aristotle Road where this happened.
> 
> There are temp traffic lights in place, so it's a nightmare currently!



I know it well.  It's my route to work from my kids' school (King's Avenue).  It's been a nightmare for a while with the building work going on.  Sorry about your tumble.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 30, 2015)

Hope you're not too sore plurker and that you left a nice dent.


----------



## plurker (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks. Oddly got a clutch of PB times riding home last night with a sore hip! 

Today was nuts - in the run up to our big event of the year, we start to have early meetings- 9am start rather than 10, and that difference in traffic levels is horrid. Do not like that at all.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 6, 2015)

Had to nip back inside this morning to grab some stuff from my other bag.  While I was in there I spotted my spare tube and pump, but thought "nah, i'll grab them another time".

You can see where this story is going...

Anyway, turns out the spare is itself an unrepaired puncture so I'm having to slum it on public transport tomorrow.  :grr:


----------



## Pgd (Oct 13, 2015)

Nipped over to Mitcham (from Croydon) this morning on the way in to pick up a parcel from the Yodel depot, and got my first bit of road aggro (from a WVM as it goes) in, I dunno, over 2 years?  Classic "get in the cycle lane!" as I was navigating the junctions around Merantun Way (in a strong secondary).  He then rolled forward while the lights were red to get alongside me & shout out the window, and inadvertently touched the back of the moped in front, whose rider then joined in the fun.  Nothing serious or owt, but enough to Raise My Hackles.

(Strava thread aside: unfortunately, I don't know whether my Raised Hackles resulted in any good times, as the package I was picking up was a new 'phone...)

P.S.  As I usually just bomb straight up the A23 from Croydon, I often forget how shit much of the road system is around outer South London, especially for cycling.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 13, 2015)

Slept poorly, so took the tube. Train broke down and we were all turfed out at Pimlico. Took a Boris bike along the embankment to Farringdon. You sure get a lot of disrespect from other cyclists when you're riding one of those things  Lots of aggressive close passes and undertaking.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 13, 2015)

Worst traffic queues I've seen since moving to Worcester twelve years. Oh how I grinned as I rode past them all


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 13, 2015)

I've had to get my thin gloves out


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 13, 2015)

In the thermal bibs yesterday which proved to be overkill, think I got it right today - base layer t-shirt, club race jersey, Aldi arm-warmers and long socks, lobster gloves and thin knock-off buff up over the nose and ears (pulled down later). I need to make a note somewhere that this is appropriate for 5-8 degrees, for 8-10 lose the base layer & go back to fingerless gloves. Bit of sprinting to keep me warm too.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 13, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> In the thermal bibs yesterday which proved to be overkill, think I got it right today - base layer t-shirt, club race jersey, Aldi arm-warmers and long socks, lobster gloves and thin knock-off buff up over the nose and ears (pulled down later). I need to make a note somewhere that this is appropriate for 5-8 degrees, for 8-10 lose the base layer & go back to fingerless gloves. Bit of sprinting to keep me warm too.


are you up north?


----------



## plurker (Oct 13, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> are you up north?


Near the Pole, p'raps?

Thin gloves out today, but still in teeshirt n shorts. Saw someone today with the same kraftwerk TDF top I normally wear, but mine's in the wash.

Uneventful rides this week.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 14, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> are you up north?



Yes.  I'm also on the road before the sun comes up, it was a chilly 4 degrees on Monday.


----------



## iamwithnail (Oct 14, 2015)

Jee. Sus.  My normally 27ish minute commute took 42 today.  Roads shut at minories (after having a partial closure so you couldn't cross from Minories to Dukes Place, they removed it last week), barrier across the road all the way back past Aldgate, Dukes Place past the new construction shut, construction trucks blocking Primrose Street and Worship street.  Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu. Need to find a new route over the river.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 14, 2015)

My 1st crash of the year.
Cycling through Westminster in static traffic and all of a sudden a tourist flung taxi car door open.
I smash straight into it and chest into handlebars.
I land on the ground, next to the pavement. Got up and swore at tourist who remained in car.
Surprised with passerbys, loads a people asked if I was okay.
Bike is a bit fucked but feel lucky nothing was fucked (handlebars out of line but easily fixed).

Fucker.


----------



## steeeve (Oct 15, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> My 1st crash of the year.
> Cycling through Westminster in static traffic and all of a sudden a tourist flung taxi car door open.
> I smash straight into it and chest into handlebars.
> I land on the ground, next to the pavement. Got up and swore at tourist who remained in car.
> ...



Opening a door into danger is a criminal offence, I'd have got their details!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 15, 2015)

steeeve said:


> Opening a door into danger is a criminal offence, I'd have got their details!



the stupid thing was that it happened in Parliament Square and not a copper in sight!
I was swearing at the twat and he just hid in taxi. 
If it wasn't for the calming presence of total stangers helping me up and checking if i was okay, i would have done something very normal - (like kicking the taxi door to get a reaction/ demand some sort of compensation).

once i got home, i checked my bike.
the front brake lever is totally fucked, bearings in mechanism broke.
arrgh!


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 15, 2015)

Sure you can trace the vehicle and still get insurance to cover damage to you and the bike, there will be CCTV all over the place there.

You were probably in a bit of shock and didn't know what to do at the time, which is understandable, and doesn't stop you getting some recompense retrospectively.  Someone damaged your bike, they need to make amends.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 15, 2015)

sure i will report this to the police...didn't think at the time.
i just can't believe i was so fucking calm.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 21, 2015)

Wind, Sir.  Thousands of it.


----------



## IC3D (Oct 21, 2015)

Collided with a pedestrian at the confusing bit behind Birkbeck nr Gordon Sq. We both apologised and went off


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 21, 2015)

And I just crashed into the back of a car!


----------



## a_chap (Oct 21, 2015)

You ok?


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 21, 2015)

a_chap said:


> You ok?


I'm fine. It was a slow one.
I put my shoulder into the car to stop myself, and managed to get my bike mostly to the side of the car.
Me and the driver were both very polite and nice about it all. Not at all what you'd expect in rush hour London.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 23, 2015)

Chose yesterday to work from home because I had an electrician coming round in the afternoon. Missed the chance to belt it up York Rd with a 20mph wind up my arse on my commute, instead sat in the dining room on a laptop watching the swaying trees and feeling twitchy. Fuck all wind today, crawled along to the office.

(I did check and all my KOMs are intact)


----------



## The Boy (Oct 23, 2015)

Just popped to the shops and noticed on my way out that I have yet another puncture.

A spoke poking through the rim will be more expensive, but a tiny piece of glass stuck in the tyre will be harder to diagnose.


----------



## iamwithnail (Oct 29, 2015)

Guy punched me in the side this morning, shouting "Footpath", I didn't really register until I was passed as I was trying to get up the hill.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the cobbled taxi bays on Tooley Street (which have, y'know, road markings on them) aren't actually footpaths are they?  Pretty fucking raging either way.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2015)

You should have stabbed him in the eye with an Allen key and said 'psychopath'.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 29, 2015)

"You should have stabbed him in the eye with an Allen key and said psychopath Cycle Path"

Fixed that for you


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2015)

THAT'S THE JOKE


----------



## The Boy (Oct 29, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> THAT'S THE JOKE


Tbf, his was better.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Tbf, his was better.


But his joke was mine


----------



## The Boy (Oct 30, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> But his joke was mine



*shrug* I dunno, I just thought I'd give you a nudge as you seemed on the verge of popping.

Your joke was also funny.  *pats Orang Utan on head*


----------



## hash tag (Nov 3, 2015)

Saw a cyclist knocked off at junction of Plough Rd, St Johns Hill Battersea at lunch time. Poor sod did not look too good.
Hope he is ok.


----------



## plurker (Nov 4, 2015)

Got flat. Fixed flat. Carried on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 4, 2015)

cycled my nuts off today - had to get from one place to another in record time, like in some film. feels good. ended up being half an hour early for an appointment though, and had to wait around. tsk.
i love it though, cycling in london is thrilling


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 4, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> cycled my nuts off today - had to get from one place to another in record time, like in some film. feels good. ended up being half an hour early for an appointment though, and had to wait around. tsk.
> i love it though, cycling in london is thrilling


init


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 4, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> init


managed to get from deptford to streatham in 30 minutes.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 4, 2015)

Had afternoon meeting in Germany today.

Decided not to commute by bicycle.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 4, 2015)

a_chap said:


> Had afternoon meeting in Germany today.
> 
> Decided not to commute by bicycle.


lazy


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 5, 2015)

puncture yesterday, in the fucking rain. 
forgot to bring the key for the security skewer. 
argh...

today is great - i love this weather.
mild and cool.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 5, 2015)

Someone had their bike nicked at work yesterday, don't know what it was or the circumstances.  We're on a business park on the edge of town with cameras on the car park, I've always been relaxed with mine chained up in the racks here, always leave the lights attached etc.  Kind of pissed off that this has happened, I might have to revive the pub bike for commuting or have to use the keycode shed in the other office over the road (which is a couple of minutes walk). Cunts.

I did leave relatively early last night so it was possible that the robbed bike was taken after I'd left (under cover of darkness), as I'm sure they'd have had a go at taking mine (it's got a D-lock, but a fairly basic Halfords one).  One guy here just used to loop his chain lock around the bike and not actually secure it, it's that sort of place.

There's been a spate of thefts in Leeds recently, it has the look of a professional gang at work.  Most thefts I've heard of in the past have been from people's sheds and garages, not many taken from the street or workplace.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 5, 2015)

Ugh.   

My commute this morning was honking, took 50 minutes to do the 7 miles to Bloomsbury, got stuck at every light, I think.  Generally horrible.


----------



## plurker (Nov 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> managed to get from deptford to streatham in 30 minutes.



That's not too shabby - depending whereabouts in Streatham 

Depressingly grey and wet today innit: not looking forward to the ride home.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2015)

plurker said:


> That's not too shabby - depending whereabouts in Streatham
> 
> Depressingly grey and wet today innit: not looking forward to the ride home.


Valley Road.


----------



## braindancer (Nov 5, 2015)

plurker said:


> Depressingly grey and wet today innit: not looking forward to the ride home.



Indeed - it would appear to be shitting it down - and I have to leave shortly.

Boo hiss....


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 5, 2015)

Abbbbbbsplutely drenched on the way home. Shoes squelching up the stairs. Kinda like riding in the rain even so.


----------



## jusali (Nov 5, 2015)

Pulled out from a turning and bang I'm on the floor wondering what happened. Adrenaline kicked in and I stupidly carried on to work, then started messing stuff up and the next thing I know I'm packed off to spend the rest of the day in A&E  with concussion. 

Home now, sore but all in one piece.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 6, 2015)

Glad to hear you're in one piece Jus


----------



## stavros (Nov 7, 2015)

For some reason I'd delayed going out today and it was only when I was about halfway round that I realised that it was getting a bit dark and I had no lights. Still, I was out in the sticks on country roads so it wasn't a complete disaster.


----------



## jusali (Nov 9, 2015)

Sore and cautious but arrived safely without incident


----------



## The Boy (Nov 9, 2015)

Minging, horrible, windy wind.  Like riding through treacle.

I'm probably the only person in the city hoping the wind stays so I get a tailwind on the way home


----------



## jusali (Nov 9, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Minging, horrible, windy wind.  Like riding through treacle.
> 
> I'm probably the only person in the city hoping the wind stays so I get a tailwind on the way home



It normally changes direction here, so head wind in the morning and head wind on the way home


----------



## The Boy (Nov 9, 2015)

jusali said:


> It normally changes direction here, so head wind in the morning and head wind on the way home



Was always the way when I had to ride along the A8 to city centre which was obviously brilliant when it was raining too.  I'm crossing my fingers though cos it was proper on-the-drops, painface weather this morning even though I was barely going 10kph.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 12, 2015)

Had an off this morning, due to another cyclist, the ultra cautious type, fluro everywhere, big massive bike etc. There was a bus there but it had seen us and we had right of way, he stopped right in front of me and I was clipped in so fell off.
 I didn't have a go at the time and maybe I would have stopped him coming out on the bike if I did so maybe that's for the best.


----------



## Winot (Nov 12, 2015)

Major congestion heading into town from Brixton this morning - took a full 5 mins more than usual.  Apparently Parliament Square closed because of Modi's visit.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 12, 2015)

Finally back on the bike with new wheel, cassette and chain. mmmm lovely.


----------



## braindancer (Nov 12, 2015)

Something in the air last night - all manner of twattish behaviour from a full range of vehicles - I had to swear quietly at a moped rider, at modertate volume to a car driver and a motorbike rider, loudly at a cyclist (who was weaving through cars on Essex Road like it was the fucking velodrome and nearly crashed in to me and then forced a car to slam on it's brakes to avoid ramming him off his bike) and then very loudly at a lorry driver who decided to cut across a cycle path right in front of me.  Jesus.  I was glad to get home....


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 12, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Finally back on the bike with new wheel, cassette and chain. mmmm lovely.


I got a new rear wheel and hub recently. I'm not sure if it was actually any differenct, but in my head I had a fancy super fast bike.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 12, 2015)

Adjusted my seat and pumped up my tyres - and that felt like a new bike today! Never mind getting a new cassette or similar.  Helped that I was coming in at 10am instead of 8am, I guess...


----------



## braindancer (Nov 17, 2015)

41 mph tailwind forecast for this evening...  sounds like fun!


----------



## The Boy (Nov 17, 2015)

Not only did the anticipated tailwind not appear but into headwind I went. With large volumes of seriously cold rain.  Probably m time to put he shorts away.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2015)

Shit ride home. Windy and rainy, but worst of all, many many drivers who feel they don't need to indicate. I counted 8 cars in a row, wanting to pull out of a t-junction and not one was indicating, including the one right at the front.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 17, 2015)

Had to drive to a meeting today otherwise I'd have been commuting on the Pashley.

As I drove home I thought "Fuck me, I'm glad I'm not riding in this wind"!


----------



## a_chap (Nov 17, 2015)

.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 17, 2015)

Headwind's a bastard, but an x68 turned up for the Brixton Road bit which was nice


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 17, 2015)

I has a tailwind all the way home. Barely had to pedal - it was great!


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 18, 2015)

I took the 'quietway' path from Gt Portland St back to Central St, pretty sheltered. Any push from the wind would have been useless since there were so many cyclists on the path in front. 

If my road bike didn't have a flat I'd have probably gone out to play in it this evening.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 18, 2015)

Did a (very graceful and well controlled I have to say) nose-wheelie as a cunt in a white audi turned across me at a junction while staring straight in my eyes. Otherwise lovely ride; sun shine, tail wind.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 18, 2015)

Crispy said:


> a cunt in a white audi .



Surely not?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 18, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Surely not?


I know right?


----------



## 8den (Nov 19, 2015)

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...-200417?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Social


----------



## stavros (Nov 21, 2015)

A very short ride today, for a few reasons. It was 3:20pm by the time I went out and beginning to think about getting dark, colder than it has been, and fuck-off windy. I only did about 5.5 miles or so.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 21, 2015)

Where is cheap for inner tubes in London and open on a Sunday? I'm after a conti race 700 x 19-25 (or similar), I'd pay £8.50 for one in my LBS in Leeds or a couple of quid less online, but I could do with one tomorrow.


----------



## plurker (Nov 27, 2015)

All of the rain and all of the wind tonight. Not a pleasant ride at all, nearly 40 mins too, compared to 33 normally. Ick.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 28, 2015)

Hit by a car on Friday morning about 8am. Driver turned right out of a business park and straight into me as I went past. I saw her look my way then left and then drive straight into me, hit my front wheel, I went up in the air and hit the tarmac. Police, Ambulance, neck brace, strapped onto a stretcher, interviewed by old bill and then taken to Kings College whilst huffing on Entonox, which made the ride to Kings nice and trippy at least.

At hospital they X-rayed my neck, spine, hands, knees which are all cut and bruised to fuck. Initial X-rays showed I've chipped my c5 vertebrae and  then a consultant arrived and told me a CT scan was necessary as the x-rays were inconclusive and couldn't rule out serious spinal/neck injury.

Spent best part of the day strapped in a bed, unable to move, with neck braces and huge orange pads around my head to keep me from moving, with a million thoughts running through my head about possible outcomes and paralysis and all the shit I'd never be able to do again .

Finally at about 15:00 a second consultant told me the scans were all clear and I was discharged 

I'm up now as my 17month old woke me up crying and now I'm unable to get back to sleep because I'm aching literally all over and can't lay in bed as every position I move to somehting else makes it impossible to get comfy.

As for the bike, I know my front wheel is a write-off, apparently rim is split and spokes bent to fuck, but no idea about the rest of the bike until I get it back and serviced.

Old bill have all the drivers details so I'm guessing I have to contact them to get her insurance to pay for any repairs etc, no idea how this kind of stuff works, never been in a serious collision before in 20+ years of cycling in London. Poor me.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 28, 2015)

fuuuck  but thankfully it is basically ok.

 If you want some legal advice re police, insurance etc, Levenes (iirc, if I've got the name wrong, let me know and I'll check) are a specialist cycling solicitor.


----------



## han (Nov 28, 2015)

Jesus, sounds like a lucky escape from serious injury, Hoss. I hope you can keep the pain under control. 

I second Levenes - they were recommended to me when I worked at a legal aid charity, they're the best in the business. My partner used them when a builder's hoarding squashed her in Camberwell and she got a decent amount of compensation.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 28, 2015)

Shit man that's terrible Hoss . glad you're not more banged up.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks BigTom han iamwithnail Yeah, it's painful but not serious, I suspect I'll be aching for a few days at least. Thanks for the recomendation. I'll see what Levenes say.


----------



## stavros (Nov 28, 2015)

The first 4 miles or so were terrible as I kept getting stuck at temporary lights or behind stopping buses on narrow roads. I cunningly took a detour to avoid said lights on the way back.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 30, 2015)

Was so great this morning till I got to the roundabout at London Wall/Barbican (Museum olf London) - turning right from London Wall, stopped at the junction as there was a single minicab coming round, he screeched to a halt  in the middle of the roundabout,  (I was very obviously stopping, slowed right down and foot down to stop, type speeds, didn't flash or wave me our) then drove on shaking his head as though he'd done me a favour, and I shouted "IT'S A  ROUNDABOUT, WHAT ARE YOU DOING?" then he rolled down the window and started arguing, pointed out he had right of way, and did he really expect me to pull out in front of a cab on a fast roundabout? 
Wanker.  Still did it in near record time.


----------



## plurker (Dec 4, 2015)

A tiny little section of closed road at South Lambeth roundabout, by Stockwell, let me on a massive diversion. I must have missed the correct diversion signs back onto the A3, cause I ended up riding up to Vauxhall, then made a snap decision to head along Millbank and Houses of Parliament and then Embankment.

Horridly trafficy. I had thought that Embankment already had a CS bit, but it was normal road, with no cycle markings at all that I noticed.

Still, nice to ride along by the river in the sunshine, even it it was unexpected.  A little nippy this morning too, I almost stopped to put a second layer on!


----------



## Pgd (Dec 10, 2015)

Pgd said:


> Grumpily taking the train this morning after getting through my THIRD rear wheel in as many years.
> 
> (Same each time, cassette becomes "disengaged" from wheel so transmission is lost, sorry don't know the right terms - pawls is it?).
> 
> LBS says sorry, just one of those things, but I'm not convinced anymore - surely either I'm doing something wrong, or they/the wheels are??



Freehub failed again this morning!  Although it looks like (by the date of my previous post on the subject) it's lasted the best part of 3 years this time, so, fair enough I guess.  Started failing at Oval but made it as far as Lambeth North before it failed completely.  Had to walk/jog over Waterloo Bridge pushing the bike along the pavement.  Disappointed that no-one took the opportunity to say "you know the trick with those things, mate, is to sit on the seat and push the pedals round" or similar ;-)

If I can get it home I'll be able to have a fiddle over the weekend (I stripped the wheel down to the axle bearings back in the summer so I know _mostly _what I'm doing) ... but I guess that'd involve waiting 'til after rush-hour on the train, when I have kids to put to bed etc.  Damnit.

ETA:  Was hoping to make it to 1500 miles for the year by the end of the week... not happening now.


----------



## plurker (Dec 16, 2015)

Last cycle commute of the year done. 
2,620 miles, 168 hours in the saddle. (Fewer than normal as I had a month off on paternity.)
Total cost £140 for two tyres and a service.

Train tomorrow for gig n booze!


----------



## The Boy (Dec 16, 2015)

I've been walk-tram-walking it this week due to being disorganised and a little bit stressy with exams and assessments and stuff.  Horrible, horrible, horrible.  Worse than driving in about all the one-to-a-car commuters.  Me and other half both off for two weeks after Monday so i reckon I'll try and sneak out for some long rides if the weather is tolerable at any point.


----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 29, 2015)

Germany opens first stretch of bicycle ‘autobahn’
It's a start. Looks great fun


----------



## Pgd (Dec 29, 2015)

1,500 miles for the year completed!
Visited my folks in Malvern over Christmas and took my Dad's old Raleigh Max MTB out of the shed for the last 20 miles I needed.  Up to Worcester, up and down the riverbanks (with a few flooding diversions here and there), and back again via Bellevue Terrace.  I had thought to try the Wyche climb, but being a bit out of shape and on an unfamiliar, heavy and too-small bike I just couldn't face it.  Will have to bring my usual commuting bike down another time and give it a go.
Here's to at least 2,000 miles in 2016!


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice one! 

Apparently I've only done 900miles this year, according to Runkeeper.  I'd hazard I record about 2/3 of my commutes (most of my mileage), so probably in the region of 1200.   1500 next year is my new target!


----------



## braindancer (Dec 30, 2015)

I've been aiming for 6000 miles this year, I've done 5995!  I'll be popping out later to do 6 miles  and then I'll be sitting on my arse for the rest of the year....


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 30, 2015)

Wow, that's epic!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 1, 2016)

I clocked out of 2016 with 4068 miles, just over the target. Took a bit of effort in the last few weeks as I've not commuted since mid-November, and was behind due to the time I lost after being knocked off in February. Back on the commute on Wednesday, feeling fearful already.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 1, 2016)

All these measurements in miles are just wrong. I fell 100km short of my 10,000km target which is fucking annoying.


----------



## Pgd (Jan 4, 2016)

First cycle commute of 2016, and my first time on a Boris/Ken/TfL/[high street bank] bike.  Trying out cycling from Zone 2 to the office (near Holborn tube) to save on train fares on days when I can't do a full commute.  Have to say, both the bike and the system worked better than I feared they might.  Took ~30mins Clapham Junc --> Holborn, which is about the same as on the train/bus given that I'd need to change trains at CLJ anyway (and sometimes have to let a couple go before I can get on).  I think this is a go-er.

[Notes to myself:
-- The bikes are just too damn small, so raise the saddle as high as you dare (I also ended up perched right at the back of the seat to give my arms more reach)
-- They're heavy, unwieldy fuckers, and there's nothing to be done about it. Take it easy or you'll end up a sweaty mess with little to show for it.
-- Take off as many layers as possible and stick them in the front rack, and wear lightweight trousers.]


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 4, 2016)

First cycle of the year - 8.4 miles 36mins.
Christ, i need to shift some weight...too many White Russians and cheese over xmas.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 4, 2016)

These last two posts have me thinking I'm pretty slow!  CLJ to Holborn is about 5 miles, which takes me 28 minutes on my commuter bike, never mind a boris bike. (Different route, but still), and on longer runs, I think my best was about 10 miles in 45, which I was pretty pleased with.


----------



## Pgd (Jan 4, 2016)

iamwithnail said:


> These last two posts have me thinking I'm pretty slow!  CLJ to Holborn is about 5 miles, which takes me 28 minutes on my commuter bike, never mind a boris bike. (Different route, but still), and on longer runs, I think my best was about 10 miles in 45, which I was pretty pleased with.



10 miles in 45 is 13.3mph, which isn't bad at all... I suspect we'd be about the same out on the open road (my 2015 L2B average was ~13.5 I think).  All the inner-London times show, I think, is that there are limits to how fast you can go, unless you start RLJing or extreme-filtering! 

But yeah, some of the posts on here do get a bit depressing sometimes...


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 4, 2016)

iamwithnail said:


> These last two posts have me thinking I'm pretty slow!  CLJ to Holborn is about 5 miles, which takes me 28 minutes on my commuter bike, never mind a boris bike. (Different route, but still), and on longer runs, I think my best was about 10 miles in 45, which I was pretty pleased with.



like Pgd said, 10 miles in 34mins isn't bad!!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 6, 2016)

First commute in six weeks after paternity/parental leave & Christmas.  Had to take in a lot of stuff (clothes, shoes, towel, laptop, project folder, very heavy D-lock) so did the 9.2 miles on the 24kg 'butchers bike' with everything in the front basket, took about 47 minutes with a headwind.  Cool here today, but I was stripping off layers once I got to the climbing bit.

I was planning to get the train for half of the journey (most of the uphill bit) but heavy traffic and a bit of dithering at home gave me no chance of making the 8am service, so rather than wait 25mins for the next train I just rode the whole lot.

Didn't feel as bad as I'd expected, but I've done a few miles already this week with quite a bit of climbing so not that out of practice.

Friday looks like a day to bring out the road bike, so I can expect to complete the journey about 20mins quicker then.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 6, 2016)

ChrisFilter said:


> Sealskinz socks.


I have just discovered the joy of these miracles of sock technology. Amazing socks.


----------



## plurker (Jan 6, 2016)

Crispy said:


> I have just discovered the joy of these miracles of sock technology. Amazing socks.



Yeah - I usued to use them on my motorbike loads.  
For cycling I only wish that they could make them slightly thinner; their fatness means my trainers are really tight, so I resorted to putting plastic bags over my trainers, which are inside (Endura,leaky) overshoes


----------



## Winot (Jan 6, 2016)

plurker said:


> Yeah - I usued to use them on my motorbike loads.
> For cycling I only wish that they could make them slightly thinner; their fatness means my trainers are really tight, so I resorted to putting plastic bags over my trainers, which are inside (Endura,leaky) overshoes



You can get thin ones and thick ones.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 6, 2016)

Anyone got any suggestions for securing a bike seat to a frame? I want to start cycling to work again, but we don't have a secure lock up any more, meaning the bike needs to stay in a public car park with a bike rack....... 

I've seen someone use an old bike chain and and inner tube to do it before, but I can't be faffed to go round looking for an old bike chain and inner tube.


----------



## Almor (Jan 6, 2016)

sim667 said:


> Anyone got any suggestions for securing a bike seat to a frame? I want to start cycling to work again, but we don't have a secure lock up any more, meaning the bike needs to stay in a public car park with a bike rack.......
> 
> I've seen someone use an old bike chain and and inner tube to do it before, but I can't be faffed to go round looking for an old bike chain and inner tube.


 
I use a long chain (1metre?) and go through the back wheel, frame, around a post and attach the padlock to the back of the seat.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 6, 2016)

sim667 said:


> Anyone got any suggestions for securing a bike seat to a frame? I want to start cycling to work again, but we don't have a secure lock up any more, meaning the bike needs to stay in a public car park with a bike rack.......
> 
> I've seen someone use an old bike chain and and inner tube to do it before, but I can't be faffed to go round looking for an old bike chain and inner tube.


Kryptonite make a little cable designed for this, you put your D-lock or whatever you're using to lock the bike up through the loop on the other end


----------



## braindancer (Jan 6, 2016)

Winot said:


> You can get thin ones and thick ones.



Ooh can you?  I've only got a really thick pair that my feet sweat hideously.  Might have to try out a thin pair....


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 7, 2016)

Damp. It's grim up north. Back light ran out of charge before I got into town so I rushed for the train and just got the 8am one rather than chance the dual carriageway without it.  Didn't really mind the excuse, the wind was freezing, bridge of my nose getting really cold and giving me a headache even with a buff pulled up over it. Fuck off winter.  So overcast here, with the tinted office windows outside looks like perpetual dusk.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 18, 2016)

Anti-thrombosis stockings under thermal bib leggings, and it's not even sub-zero yet.


----------



## Winot (Jan 18, 2016)

Went by 59 bus today to South Bank as youngest had a school thing. Christ it's slow - took an hour from home (45m from Brixton centre) to get to Waterloo Bridge. Sat in bus mournfully looking at cyclists zipping past.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 18, 2016)

my 5 year old son is getting to love cycling. 
cycled for 6 miles yesterday and through the dark vis Balham, Tooting and Streatham.

hope he cycles for the rest of his long life


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 18, 2016)

Bah, broke a spoke on the way to the childminder's this morning (7:55), so wheeled the bike to the shop, went home, showered, tried to get a thameslink, all cancelled and delayed till the 9:32, got that just before 20 to and just in the office.  Should literally have been here two hours ago.  Did a bit of work from home, but still.


----------



## plurker (Jan 18, 2016)

Pulled out my cycling jacket for the first time in about 14 months today. Ditched it about 3 miles in as I was hot. Appreciated layering the gloves though.

Treated myself to some stuff in the sales; a new light (Cateye Rapid X3) is totally awesome, I feel really visible again! 
Also got a new KASK lid, which is really nice, way more comfortable than my old one with its "'Up'n'Down Technology' (I shit you not), and I bought it in white/red whereas my old one was black. I'm all about visibility in 2016


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 19, 2016)

There were some roadworks on my route today with some piggies hid behind to nick anyone riding on the pavement. They could have stood in front of the works and just stopped people but they would rather let them break the law then collect the fine.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 19, 2016)

DEAR GOD it was cold today.  Had gloves and several layers on but man that wind was cold.  Could barely feel my fingers/toes when I got to work.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 19, 2016)

Yep - it was total FREEZING.  I can't say I enjoyed it very much, was feeling a bit run down, and normally I warm up on a cold morning after a few miles but not today, I just got colder and colder.  Brrrrrrr.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2016)

I quite liked it. My gloves are good and my feet somehow didn't get too cold.
I like the illusion breathing cold air gives - it feels fresher!


----------



## braindancer (Jan 19, 2016)

plurker said:


> Also got a new KASK lid, which is really nice, way more comfortable than my old one with its "'Up'n'Down Technology' (I shit you not), and I bought it in white/red whereas my old one was black.



I've got a KASK too - super comfortable I agree....

More importantly I've found it very good at protecting my head!  I came off a few months ago and twatted my head really hard on the road - it didn't move at all.  The helmet cracked - but my head didn't and they have a 50% off crash replacement policy - so good choice!


----------



## plurker (Jan 19, 2016)

braindancer said:


> Yep - it was total FREEZING.  I can't say I enjoyed it very much, was feeling a bit run down, and normally I warm up on a cold morning after a few miles but not today, I just got colder and colder.  Brrrrrrr.



This./ All of this.
I was once given an Atura cycling jacket - softshell warm thing. I've worn it about ten times in the five years I've had it, and every time I've had to stop and take it off as I got too hot in it.  Not today though; I struggled to keep warm right along the ride.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 19, 2016)

Unexpectedly starting back at college tomorrow rather than next week.  Ice warning in place.  I will likely struggle.


----------



## Winot (Jan 19, 2016)

Dreadful journey back from work at 2.30pm to pick up kids from school.  Beautiful weather but every fucker seemed to be out to get me - close passes galore and one cunt driving straight at me on the wrong side of the road cos he couldn't be bothered to queue for his RH turn.  Anyway, driver of Sunlight Laundry van MX09 FFW who told me to fuck off when I told you you were twice too close - I've reported you to your bosses and Roadside you fucking turnip - I hope you lose your job


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 20, 2016)

Think we're the only bit of the country with no frost this morning, a balmy 3 degrees at 7:20.  Had a morale-boosting sub-30-minute commute, which hasn't happened for a while.  

I've generally been setting off about half an hour later recently, but seemed to get my shit together fairly efficiently this morning (as I was on the road bike I wasn't struggling to get the overshoes on on my other shoes which seems to take about tem minutes).  Later start = more traffic, particularly as it's a bit of a clusterfuck for the first two miles into town at the moment, ironically due to roadworks for the new cycle superhighway (and the amount of traffic rat running to avoid it).


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 23, 2016)

I tried to stay with a couple of local hitters (NRS riders) up a climb today. It was very hot and windy so I was please to be pushing three hunge/three fiddy watts for nearly ten minutes then... bang... totally cracked. The next thing I remember was sitting on the side of the road sicking about a 1L of water down my maillot. I got about 0.5L of (different!) water back into me and had a wobbly ride back. About 1km from home I broke the chain which ripped the rear derailleur off and snapped the hanger. 

All in all, a great day's cycling. I think I might buy a CAAD12.


----------



## Almor (Jan 30, 2016)

Where do we stand with reporting stuff to the police?

A car buckled by back wheel last night when I stopped to make a right turn:
Me: What the fuck was that!?
Driver: You were in the middle of the road
Me: I was waiting to make a right turn! You were on your phone!

The irony of his response is that as I approached the turn there was a queue of a few cars so I planned to pull in behind and then turn, but as I approached, the other cars moved off and he just sat there in the middle of the road, so I pulled up behind but after a moment I passed on the inside (a bus was coming up the other side of the road) which is where I saw he was using his phone in his lap, moved across for the turn and stopped to wait for oncoming traffic to clear and he ran into my back wheel

He said he'd pull over but when I moved out of the road he did a runner,
Me: "Camera!, Bitch!"


So, it's on camera, but I guess I don't look too good with quite a bit of swearing, and I don't think the police really investigate minor bumps with no injuries, although DVLA says he doesn't have an MOT either, so no valid insurance?


----------



## 8115 (Jan 30, 2016)

Almor said:


> Where do we stand with reporting stuff to the police?
> 
> A car buckled by back wheel last night when I stopped to make a right turn:
> Me: What the fuck was that!?
> ...


He damaged your bike, was on his phone? I would report that.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 30, 2016)

Yeah, absolutely.  Leaving the scene of an accident, big deal:



> If an accident takes place, and either damage or personal injury is caused, then the driver of the vehicle at the time is required to stop at the scene of the accident and hand over their details and their insurance policy number to others present who may wish to have that information. Failing to stop at the scene of an accident is an offence under Section 170 of the Road Traffic Act 1988.


You can take 'driving off without providing details after stopping momentarily to argue' to be much the same. 

Being on the phone: 3 points automatically.  

In summary, screw that guy.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 30, 2016)

Buckled your wheel and drive off.  Fuck him.  If he has no insurance either then even more so.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 30, 2016)

Police tend to be more interested if someone has left the scene of a collision, you should definitely report it.


----------



## Almor (Jan 31, 2016)

I'd like to think that the police would take leaving the scene of a collision involving a motor vehicle seriously but anecdotal evidence on the internet suggests that Cambridgeshire police don't care much

They're apparently not likely to act without independent witnesses

The camera is on my shoulder strap so it didn't record the actual collision (except jerking when hit), or even the driver, or the phone use, Cambridge police website says mobile phone using drivers will be reported for further action... 

A woman where I used to work told me about her son getting caught driving without insurance and the police seemed to come down pretty hard on him, he ended up on remand when he skipped out on his tag, I thought there might have been more to it though

I suppose I should find out for myself how the police deal with this sort of thing, but I've been ill this weekend and I need to fix the bike so I can get to work Monday


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 2, 2016)

Front light fell off this morning and the front lense part rolled down the road and disappeared through some dimensional door into nowhere. Light still functions but it's a bare LED chip poking out the front with no cover, which won't be much good in the rain.

Last week the battery for my Cree front light packed up (only bought in October and I got a supposedly better unit from a UK seller), the week before my two-month old Lezyne Zecto rear light stopped working on my commute. Both these have been returned for replacement, but it'll be a couple of weeks before I have them back.

I also lost two lights at the end of last year (one fell off, one probably stolen after being left on the bike or dropped near it).

Think I'm carrying some kind of curse.

(my rear light also fell off twice last week too, but I retrieved it both times and have since tightened up the bracket)


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 2, 2016)

Lights are just shit. I've had years of trouble. These days I've settled on 2 x Lezyne Microdrives at the back (two for redundancy) and a Cat Eye 600 thing at the front. They've all lasted a couple of years now.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 2, 2016)

I had no problems from my previous Zecto, so disappointed this one failed so quickly (think water might have got in through a seal somewhere).  I wasn't getting the same runtime as the previous one I had either, perhaps as little as half, so think it was a dud.

I'm coming round to the idea of something like an Exposure, but given my habit of losing lights it's probably best sticking with cheaper options.

The Cree one pisses me off because the cable from the battery pack to the light is stupidly long, given I sling the battery off the stem (and on my old bike I had it directly behind the headset).  I need about 10cm, but it must be about a metre between both parts, putting it on the bike involves lots of winding.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 2, 2016)

30+mph block headwind.  50+mph gusts.  

I finish school in about half an hour though and the wind is still blowing.  Barely need to turn a pedal in anger all the way home


----------



## stavros (Feb 7, 2016)

I seem to have recently moved to the estate with the shittest road quality in the known Universe. It's almost as if they've intentionally made as cracked and holey as possible.

Still, a decent 15 miles this morning, the first half of which was into a horrendous headwind, meaning the route home I absolutely flew.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 8, 2016)

how bad is London at the moment? is the Evening Standard scaremongering again?
cycled into work this morning and it was easy. what is it like now?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> how bad is London at the moment? is the Evening Standard scaremongering again?
> cycled into work this morning and it was easy. what is it like now?


Link?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2016)

I am not looking forward to cycling home. Tis windy.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 8, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Link?



Commuters warned to expect rail delays as Storm Imogen batters UK

Okay, no mention of danger to cyclists but if trains are slowing down...
I really, really do not want to catch the train - it's horrendous and doubles my journey time


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 8, 2016)

Yeah I left the bike at home today.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 8, 2016)

Pussies.



Disclaimer:  I often leave my bike at home when the wind is really bad.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2016)

I always cycle unless I'm planning on going out drinking after work


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 8, 2016)

I took the train for half the journey in this morning, but that was more for the rain than the wind, plus I had a full load of clothes and food in the front basket of the heavy bike, and the train does about half of the climbing for me.

The wind is only about 12-15mph up here, it was going my way this morning, straight into it on the way home but it's still pretty tame in the scheme of things - in some ways a direct headwind is less bother than when you get it coming from the north or south, as gusts between the semis on Selby Rd can catch me out (my commute is directly W-E inbound or or E-W outbound, about 90% of the time the wind is on that axis or thereabouts).

I rode in all of the last two weeks with Gertrude and Henry, didn't have any problems really, although nearly had to go onto the small ring at one point.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2016)

That was no fun.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 8, 2016)

It all depends on wind direction. I got blown home. It was great!


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 8, 2016)

I Boris biked with the wind behind me. My big body acted as a sail. 
Enjoyable,but frightening.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 8, 2016)

I had a bastard commute.
Was going al dandy when I reached Westminister and my bike broke - that whenever I pedalled, there was no power as if my chain had fallen off.
So fucked off cos I only had it serviced, new chain and cassette.
Took me 2 hours to get home and Brixton Hill was a bastard going against the wind. Fucking knackered. Cunts.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 9, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> That was no fun.



Mine was pretty horrible too (after my earlier complacent post!). 10.3mph average, took a meandering route to stay off the hills including some shit cycle paths. Pissed it down for the last two miles.

No rain today, back on the road bike with a moderate tailwind and a few more layers because it's nippy out there.


----------



## little_legs (Feb 17, 2016)

Good morning. I was wondering if you anyone could suggest a safe place to park my bike next to/around Kennington Tube Station. Basically I am looking for a spot where I can safely leave my bike between 8am and 5pm. Thank you.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 17, 2016)

On my ride in to work this morning I saw a herd of about 40 deer - who were running alongside me for a while - which was AWESOME (and then they swerved into the road in front of me).  I also saw giraffes and zebras.  Was a pretty cool commute!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 17, 2016)

braindancer said:


> On my ride in to work this morning I saw a herd of about 40 deer - who were running alongside me for a while - which was AWESOME (and then they swerved into the road in front of me).  I also saw giraffes and zebras.  Was a pretty cool commute!


SPILL


----------



## braindancer (Feb 17, 2016)

Walthamstow to Bloomsbury via Epping Forest (Deer) and Regents Park (Zebras and Giraffes at London Zoo).......


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 18, 2016)

I nearly got taken out by a couple of deer bounding across the cycletrack on my commute a couple of years ago, on the edge of Leeds near Halton Moor.  Massive fuckers.  I caught movement out of the corner of my eye and thought it was a dog bounding over the hedge to my right then the pair bolted across the path about 5 metres in front of me. Beautiful and terrifying at the same time. Wish I'd had a helmet cam!


----------



## stavros (Feb 20, 2016)

Why oh why do drivers think they're doing you a favour by trying to let you turn right when it's their right of way? If we all just follow the rules then we all know where we stand.


----------



## plurker (Feb 23, 2016)

Going northbound on Blackfriars bridge this morning 
Barclaybike going slow, holding two up who were trying to overtake. 

The rider behind barclaybike man, in front of me has a hugely bright light, on constant, on his helmet, shining directly behind, into my eyes.

There's roadworks up there at the mo, so I slip out into the main lane to pass him and the barclaybike. Brightlight man starts going at me "why you overtaking you twat, desperate to pass are ya?" So I go "yep trying to get past your stupid fucking light mate so I can see".
He didn't like that much, and tried to follow me, shouting "sanctimonious cunt, I'll get you" 

I'm KOM over that bridge so he had no chance though  

I fucking hate ppl wearing helmet lights that are that bright though, I get it if you're on country lanes or whatever but at 930am on a sunny day? Cockend.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 23, 2016)

First ride after a week off and a flu-type, minging horribleness.  Took me longer than usual, but the weather was bright if a little cold.  Seemed to be a few more people out on the paths too.  Ride back in the afternoon was nice and warm.


----------



## tommers (Feb 24, 2016)

First commute of the year.  Toes were quite cold by the end.

Had a driver beep me for not letting him squeeze past down a narrow street with cars on both sides, despite clearly indicating that I was turning right in about 20 yards.

Welcome back.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 25, 2016)

Found I couldn't turn the pedals on the way in this morning, some issue with the freewheel or chain, so had to walk the last three miles to the office in cleats (with a small amount of rolling, but it was mostly uphill).

Appears to be that the lock nut had worked loose, so the individual sprockets could move and I think the chain was getting jammed between two cogs.  I've hand tightened the lock nut and it seems to be OK, will probably get me home (or at least to the bike workshop in town which is mostly downhill).


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 25, 2016)

Somethings goosed on my wheel. 

Three punctures this week. 
And i've changed the tyre.


----------



## plurker (Feb 26, 2016)

plurker said:


> Yesterday evening was perfect.
> Once I'd gone through the Blackfriars hell, and hit the _'open road'_ at Kennington I got into a bit of a chase situation with another cyclist and a moped. The moped guy was egging us on, saying cyclists couldn't keep up.  Both of us cyclists looked at each other and rose to the task accordingly, and we both kept him in check from Oval down to Tooting Broadway, where I turn off.


London - small world! The post above was in April last year.

Last night, I was flying along, and a bloke was drafting me along by Kennington Park, then came level with me on a swish-looking bile, and says '_hey mr old Peugeot, remember me? last time I saw you I was on a moped; want to race again?_'
So we did, having a bit of a chat on the way.  I got quite into the speed, so much so I flew past my turning and did a couple of miles additional.

Then I get in and see I've got a 'matched ride' thing on Strava and we're pretty well-matched for speed on all segments - but I'm on a 1970s steel-framed racer I got for £50, and he's on a Giant Propel Pro 2 - £2.5k of pure aero carbon goodness

Now I want a kickarse bike even more, to wipe him off the park


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2016)

Just seen this tweet:
Cyclists please watch out for gaffer tape on bike racks covering up that they're cut 
straight through Sarah King on Twitter


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 26, 2016)

That looks like a job for a capture bike.

I've thought of a similar method previously, in that you could install fake bike hoops without proper foundations that could be lifted straight out of the ground to nab a bike, or connections that could be easily unbolted.  People wouldn't expect this.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 1, 2016)

Bit windy today, but lovely and warm none the less. 

That said, I did discover that the grinding noise coming from my rear wheel the last week or so isn't down to dirt and grit being stuck to the brake pads.  It would be kind of difficult for anything to be stuck to the brake pads, what with there not actually being any pads left .  And I just bought new wheels before Christmas too


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2016)

My back wheel fell off.  
Luckily it happened just as I got off the bike after my commute home. 
I need to start looking after my bike, clearly.  Or at least get it serviced and cleaned more often.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 2, 2016)

I gave mine a good clean (after a mechanical on the way in last week) and had several bits of string tangled up in the rear dérailleur mech.  No wonder it's felt a bit harder riding lately!  I've enjoyed the smooth ride, though cycling in through sleet on salted roads this morning has probably caked everything up again.

I did work out that my arse-saver will fix quite securely between the seat stays, resting over the brakes, where it is more effective than under the saddle.  Unfortunately does nothing for all the crud thrown up at me from the front wheel, but the solution to that is owning a winter bike.


----------



## Pgd (Mar 2, 2016)

Early start yesterday morning, and bagged an unexpected fastest time on my current favourite route (I like to mix things up quite a bit) on the quieter roads.
This morning was freezy breezy sleety, but as the left turn at Streatham Hill (towards Clapham North) was closed I ended up diverting down through Brixton and getting offered a chocolate brownie by the lovely folk at the relocated Brixton Cycles :-D   Best of luck to them -- they're quite a way out of town now, but at least they'll catch the commuters (like me!).

Incidentally, I had a new rear derailleur installed back in Jan (not by BC, for the record) and I noticed that the cog wheels (on the dangly bit) are much much bigger than the originals.  I think (going by the Shimano model names) it's a downgrade, too, although I'm not too bothered as (a) at least I now have a working derailleur, and (b) the bike's several years old now and wasn't particularly special in the first place... but I just wondered what the cog-size difference is all about -- is it a road vs mountain thing?  Are there theoretical pros/cons?


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 2, 2016)

They're not 'cogs' they are jockey wheels. The larger sizes are used by Shimano to take up a greater amount of chain to allow a wider range of cassette sizes without increasing the size of the derailleur cage. The relative size is unimportant compared to other factors like the quality of the bushes. Some pros run larger JWs for some notional gain in efficiency as they reduce chain bend angles and hence energy.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 2, 2016)

DownwardDog said:


> Some pros run larger JWs for some notional gain in efficiency as they reduce chain bend angles and hence energy.



...but weigh more presumably!

Wasn't there a pro riding fixed a few years ago?


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 2, 2016)

Forecast said sleet, clearing later. Actually have proper snow now, and about an inch has settled.  Might have the Mrs mount a rescue mission for the homeward journey as she'll be taking the nipper to swimming lessons a few miles away at 4 o'clock.  I have bad memories of sliding down the hill on locked wheels on Selby Rd in the snow a few years ago, and that was on a tourer.  Not sure my conti 4000s will be up to the job.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 2, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> ...but weigh more presumably!
> 
> Wasn't there a pro riding fixed a few years ago?



Minor weight gains on the bike are irrelevant to pros as they have to ballast bikes to get them up to the UCI 6.8kg minimum anyway.

I don't think any racer (on the road) has ridden fixed since freewheels were first permitted in 1907!


----------



## The Boy (Mar 2, 2016)

DownwardDog said:


> I don't think any racer (on the road) has ridden fixed since freewheels were first permitted in 1907!



Happens occasionaly on short, very flat TTs.

eta:  only really in the early season races that don't matter quite so much, mind.

edit edit:  nope, aparrently they're not allowed to do that anymore.


----------



## Pgd (Mar 2, 2016)

DownwardDog said:


> They're not 'cogs' they are jockey wheels. The larger sizes are used by Shimano to take up a greater amount of chain to allow a wider range of cassette sizes without increasing the size of the derailleur cage. The relative size is unimportant compared to other factors like the quality of the bushes. Some pros run larger JWs for some notional gain in efficiency as they reduce chain bend angles and hence energy.



Cheers... and noted re jockey wheels not cogs 

Do you mean that Shimano intend that a single derailleur model may have any of a range of JW sizes installed dependent on the size of the cassette?  And if the intention is to take up a greater amount of chain, does that mean that technically I ought to add a couple of links to my current setup?  (Or I guess it's possible that my mechanic installed larger JWs for that very reason...)


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 2, 2016)

Pgd said:


> Cheers... and noted re jockey wheels not cogs
> 
> Do you mean that Shimano intend that a single derailleur model may have any of a range of JW sizes installed dependent on the size of the cassette?  And if the intention is to take up a greater amount of chain, does that mean that technically I ought to add a couple of links to my current setup?  (Or I guess it's possible that my mechanic installed larger JWs for that very reason...)



The larger jockey wheels are to allow a greater range of sprocket sizes on the cassette. If it's shifting fine now don't worry about it.


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 4, 2016)

Hello thread - not posted for ages cos I don't currently have a commute (unless you count the ten mins to the job centre and back ) at the moment. Anyway, I don't have the readies to pay for bike maintenance so I'm having a go at it myself. Chain is looking/running much better but I've just realised it's not going to stay that way cos the derailleur is _disgusting_  so, um, any derailleur cleaning tips?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> Hello thread - not posted for ages cos I don't currently have a commute (unless you count the ten mins to the job centre and back ) at the moment. Anyway, I don't have the readies to pay for bike maintenance so I'm having a go at it myself. Chain is looking/running much better but I've just realised it's not going to stay that way cos the derailleur is _disgusting_  so, um, any derailleur cleaning tips?


Toothbrush, soapy water and elbow grease


----------



## Winot (Mar 15, 2016)

Dreadful air quality this morning Brixton -> Chancery Lane.  I can feel the emissions of a thousand buses coating the back of my throat.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 15, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> Hello thread - not posted for ages cos I don't currently have a commute (unless you count the ten mins to the job centre and back ) at the moment. Anyway, I don't have the readies to pay for bike maintenance so I'm having a go at it myself. Chain is looking/running much better but I've just realised it's not going to stay that way cos the derailleur is _disgusting_  so, um, any derailleur cleaning tips?


Just seen this now, you may have dealt with it already but the easiest way to clean the filthy oily grot that builds up on your jockey wheels is to get a flat blade screwdriver and put the point of it against the surface of the jockey wheel sort of wedged against the cage of the derailleur and then backpedal the chain with your other hand while holding pressure against the screwdriver so it scrapes the wheel clean as it goes round. This is really hard to describe but really easy to do  then WD40 on an old rag or some kitchen roll will clean the body/cage of the derailleur without making too much messy splatter.

edit, I found a picture which sort of shows what I mean


----------



## The Boy (Mar 15, 2016)

Thought I was a superfit monster this morning.  Turns out it was just that the wind was coming from the east.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 15, 2016)

I've increased my maintenance interval


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 15, 2016)

Made the wrong call on fingerless gloves yesterday, the temp looked OK on the BBC weather but I didn't allow for the icy north-easterly wind coming at me. Back on the Aldi lobster mitts tomorrow.


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks weepiper  

 gentlegreen is a portion of your commute off road?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 15, 2016)

It's fairly rustic a lot of the way - very little quality tarmac.
And the surface geology is predominantly red Triassic sandstone (I actually cycle past a disused quarry on the way home) so it takes its toll.


----------



## Winot (Mar 15, 2016)

gentlegreen said:


> It's fairly rustic a lot of the way - very little quality tarmac.
> And the surface geology is predominantly red Triassic sandstone (I actually cycle past a disused quarry on the way home) so it takes its toll.



Must be a bugger avoiding the dinosaurs too.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 15, 2016)

gentlegreen said:


> It's fairly rustic a lot of the way - very little quality tarmac.
> And the surface geology is predominantly red Triassic sandstone (I actually cycle past a disused quarry on the way home) so it takes its toll.


What do you put on the chain? Looks thick.


----------



## plurker (Mar 15, 2016)

Triassic sandstone particles.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 16, 2016)

joustmaster said:


> What do you put on the chain? Looks thick.


Mostly Finish line Extreme - occasionally alternated with Prolink Gold - plus added organic matter. I couldn't resist posting because a fairly large blob fell off and stuck to the bike rack at work on Monday.
I have to fix my bike outside and it's been so cold I haven't been able to face it for well over a month.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 16, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> Made the wrong call on fingerless gloves yesterday, the temp looked OK on the BBC weather but I didn't allow for the icy north-easterly wind coming at me. Back on the Aldi lobster mitts tomorrow.



Monday I was slightly over-warm in ski mitts.
I accidentally left them at work and it was only slightly uncomfortable yesterday with my normal gloves.
Today is definitely normal glove weather.  (never fingerless - I wear Aldi "winter" gloves all year.)
I may leave off one scarf going to work and one tee shirt on the way home - I'm already down to only one buff on my head.


----------



## Pgd (Mar 16, 2016)

Forgot to post this last night (so can't have affected me that much ) but I narrowly avoided being crushed by a van half-way up Lyham Road on the way home.  To be fair, I was following him up the hill fairly close (lesson learned), but he then braked quite sharply and appeared happy to just let the van roll back to make room for an oncoming car to pass.  There was maybe a couple of metres gap when we first stopped, and immediately I was like "I hope he doesn't roll back... ah, yeah he is... OH FUCK HE PROPERLY IS".  Managed to turn the bike away towards the far pavement just in time, and with the adrenaline going, decided to just nip out in front of the van after the oncoming car had passed and shoot off up the hill.  Not sure if he even noticed.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 12, 2016)

First commute after me holidays.  I had a wry smile at the office wankers riding around this morning in their waterproofs when it was actually quite a warm morning.  I've since seen the error of my ways. 

On the plus side, the rain & wind gods saw fit to bless me with slightly less horrendous conditions for the last part of the trip home after I stopped and repaired a puncture for an old geezer.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 15, 2016)

Remembered to bring my anorak today.


----------



## braindancer (Apr 15, 2016)

Looking out of the window and wondering whether to leave the bike at work over the weekend....

Utterly shitting it down


----------



## The Boy (Apr 19, 2016)

Sunshine! No Wind! No Rain! Double Digit Temperatures!  Drivers happy to respect the fact that I have priority at a junction!  Dog Walkers in a better mood than normal!  

Make the most of summer, kids.  it'll be gone by the weekend.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 21, 2016)

Shunted from behind at a give way line  Got a nice wonky rim now. Will see if the lbs here can straighten it out. At least the driver promised to pick up the bill and I have his contact details.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 21, 2016)

As part of the derisory cyclesuperhighway scheme here they've just resurfaced the adjacent bus lane on a part I commute on with a terrible ridged surface.  So if you don't want to wind up a shared path in and out of bus queues you are punished with a battering of the pelvic floor.  I fucking hate this city sometimes.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 26, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> ...a battering of the pelvic floor.



Not with one of these


----------



## The Boy (Apr 26, 2016)

Lovely ride in, but got hit by a headwind and the threat of hail on the way home though the latter at least did clear quite quickly.  Then I stopped off to walk a friend's dog for an hour and almost lost the feeling in my fingers when the weather turned just before we got back to theirs.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 27, 2016)

Back in the leggings today. Fuck sake, winter.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 27, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> Back in the leggings today. Fuck sake, winter.



i actually missed leggings  - they make me feel complete.

Happy days, according to my Garmin, my average speed has increased .5mph over the last two weeks.
can't complain. no breakdown, no crashes...it's been a blissful couple of weeks.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 27, 2016)

I make the mistake of thinking I'm getting fitter when I'm just wearing less clothing (less weight/friction to contend with).
Generally my commute route is screwed up by all the Superhighway work going on at the moment, of which I'm unlikely to benefit (it's not faster, more convenient or safer).  At the moment they've closed some sections of the bus lane to facilitate construction which forces you to have to pull out into fast moving traffic to get around the blockages.  I've taken to investigating back routes to avoid this while it goes on.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 27, 2016)

Hah, just avoid the blue lanes - they're congested with part-time cyclists, boris bikes, undertakers, slow mo-fos and dosey pedestrians. more dangerous and they serve very little practical sense.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 27, 2016)

Blue paint would be a luxury, the ones they're building in Leeds have no visual separation from side roads or the main carriageway, and the bits that are almost complete seem to be mostly used for parking in.  I'm beginning to believe it's being built crappily on purpose, so when cyclists don't use it they can point and say that it's a waste of money building segregated infrastructure and not do any more.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 27, 2016)

I really should have worn long fingered gloves today.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 27, 2016)

I've discovered Strava.  Unfortunately my only riding is on my commute which is almost entirely on segregated paths. The only way I'm gonna get a KoM is by riding like the handful of inconsiderate turnips who hoon about like they're on a busy A-road.  

Was browsing the segments on my ride last night and noticed that I was 15th for the day on one of them, so checked another and I was 18th , then another where I was 15th again. You can guess how many strva users had ridden those segments that day, can't you?


----------



## Pgd (Apr 27, 2016)

Yeah, Strava's great, but the inherent focus on overall KOMs does it a disservice IMO (as well as giving fuel to the "lycra-clad terrorists" cliche).  Ideally it'd be more configurable, e.g. to focus on personal records, or records among a group of friends that you set up.  You can tag rides as "commutes", but it seems designed to just be a way of separating them from your "proper" rides.  There are add-ons like Stravistix for Chrome that personalise the data a little more, but it could be a lot better.  Still a great site/app though!
(disclaimer: just bitter at being too slow to realistically ever get a KOM ;-) )


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 28, 2016)

Pgd said:


> (disclaimer: just bitter at being too slow to realistically ever get a KOM ;-) )



You just need to make your own segments and then glory in your triumph!  I made one on a closed down airbase in Lincolnshire that I rode around on a shitty mountain bike - sooner or later they'll build housing on it on a different grid to the site roads so it'll be impossible to do it.  Nobody's taking that one off me 

(I might have a few others... )


----------



## The Boy (Apr 28, 2016)

Nearly killed on way in this morning.  There's a three lane road I cross which has two right tunr lane and one for traffic carrying straight ahead.  The latter is closed, but they haven't put in a diversion or updated the signals or put in temp lights, so traffic from the right turn lane was heading straight when I crossed on a green.

And then I got to college to discover the thing that was missing from my bag to make it so light. It isn't possible to dry one's hair under a hand dryer.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 28, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Shunted from behind at a give way line  Got a nice wonky rim now. Will see if the lbs here can straighten it out. At least the driver promised to pick up the bill and I have his contact details.


Yay, no new wheel needed and it was just a tenner to get it straightened


----------



## plurker (Apr 28, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Yay, no new wheel needed and it was just a tenner to get it straightened



You'll be telling the driver that the new hand-built rim was £100 odd though, right?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 28, 2016)

Hah. Nah £10 seems like a fair price to pay for not having to deal with the hassle of getting it back.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 29, 2016)

Snow.  Bottled it and drove instead for the second time ever, probably would have been OK on the big bike as there wasn't much about once I'd got part way down the hill from home. Probably kinder to my bike which is showing the odd spot of rust on components after riding through winter.


----------



## Winot (May 3, 2016)

Anyone else been using the Cycle Superhighway from Kennington > Elephant > Blackfriars?  The Blackfriars section is now open and quite lovely.

A few comments:

(1) The interface between CS6 (the NS route) and CS7 (Kennington > Elephant > Southwark Bridge) is a bit confusing.  Going north it seems to work OK if you leave CS7, go to the E&C roundabout and then pick up CS6 going west along St George's Rd.  Coming south I haven't quite worked it out yet.

(2) The point at which the segregated bit of CS7 at Kennington rejoins the road north of the Kennington Rd post office junction is a nightmare - the bus stop is too close to the junction so buses try to pull in across cyclists on the left. Saw a cyclist almost squashed by a bus on Friday - my first complain to TFL for a while.

(3) Gosh Blackfriars bridge is a bit of a climb compared to Waterloo (my favoured bridge till now).  It's great missing out on the jams along Baylis Rd though.


----------



## a_chap (May 3, 2016)

Bugger. Riding into work this morning and, with a bang, something went wrong with the bike. The rear wheel's come out of alignment but I can't work out why


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 3, 2016)

a_chap said:


> Bugger. Riding into work this morning and, with a bang, something went wrong with the bike. The rear wheel's come out of alignment but I can't work out why



rear wheel hub?


----------



## a_chap (May 3, 2016)

Bizarrely the nice chap at the bike place said the wheel nuts (no QR skewer on this baby) were loose, hence wheel pulled out of alignment. FInd that a bit hard to believe as that wheel's been in place since it last had a new tyre about five years ago.

And, implausible-but-true, I did a 125 mile ride on it on Saturday (usual Audax bike is in bike hospital still) with no problems.

Anyway, I'll be commuting on it again tomorrow with fingers crossed.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2016)

Had a puncture last weekend that the bike shop told me was due to the front wheel not being pumped up enough. My gauge must be faulty as I always pump it way more than is advised.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 3, 2016)

You can never determine punctures - they're in a pain in the arse like wasps and smelly mad people on buses.

I been riding excellently for the last 2 days. Just fast, zooming in and out (saying that, I'll probably crash tomorrow).


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2016)

Winot said:


> Anyone else been using the Cycle Superhighway from Kennington > Elephant > Blackfriars?  The Blackfriars section is now open and quite lovely.
> 
> A few comments:
> 
> (1) The interface between CS6 (the NS route) and CS7 (Kennington > Elephant > Southwark Bridge) is a bit confusing.  Going north it seems to work OK if you leave CS7, go to the E&C roundabout and then pick up CS6 going west along St George's Rd.  Coming south I haven't quite worked it out yet.



I gave it a go this morning. Really nice. Hundreds of cyclists out, and it's so so refreshing to cycle that far without worrying about cars and buses.

The best way to get from CS7 to the NS route is like this:



They've made the main junction better, but it's still hairy coming past all the buses outside the shopping centre. Avoid it if you can.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 4, 2016)

Back in the shorts this morning. Hoping that's it for winter.  Still carrying a bit of a heavy cold but that didn't stop me having a good crack at the final sprint on my commute, then getting in and coughing a whole lung up onto my desk.


----------



## Winot (May 4, 2016)

Crispy said:


> I gave it a go this morning. Really nice. Hundreds of cyclists out, and it's so so refreshing to cycle that far without worrying about cars and buses.
> 
> The best way to get from CS7 to the NS route is like this:
> 
> ...



Yeah I eventually managed to work that out 

However this morning I tried this, which also worked well:


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2016)

Hmm. More junctions on Kennington Road I think. Traffic probably lighter though. They could easily fit a segregated lane down Kennington Road - it's really wide.


----------



## Winot (May 4, 2016)

Yeah lighter traffic was the draw.


----------



## a_chap (May 4, 2016)

a_chap said:


> Anyway, I'll be commuting on it again tomorrow with fingers crossed.



No, I won't.

Hardly turned the pedals over before having to stop due to dreadful grinding sound from... somewhere 

Can't figure out what the heck's causing it but will have a look tonight. Cheesed off as it's lovely weather out there today


----------



## plurker (May 4, 2016)

Crispy said:


> I gave it a go this morning. Really nice. Hundreds of cyclists out, and it's so so refreshing to cycle that far without worrying about cars and buses.



Hmm.
I've had more near-accidents in the two days this week using the new CS6 section from Blackfrias to Farringdon, than I have had in months previously.

I guess as it's so new it's inevitable, but seems some cyclists don't know where they're supposed to be going, so suddenly stop without warning. Others are attempting u-turns on the CS. Others are overtaking but without realising it's a 2-way superhighway, so nearly ploughing into other riders head-on. and pedestrians are walking into it as it's not marked or separated from the pavement at all

I also find the 'entrance' to the southbound CS quite odd -I have to cross the lanes of traffic and enter the CS through a tiny section of non-raised kerb.  Works for one or two riders, but if there are several then they'd have to wait with their rear wheels into the flow of northbound traffic. I suepct there's a propert entracne somewhere that I haven't yet found - signage is lacking!

Hopefully it'll improve!

Winot I use Kennington Road, it's great.  Then I head along Baylis Road, The Cut and left onto Blackfriars approach. The junction around Lambeth North is really bad this week, but usually ok.


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2016)

Yeah I saw a few close shaves with overtakers. Should shake itself out I reckon.

Yet to try Southbound!


----------



## Winot (May 4, 2016)

plurker the Lambeth North junction seems to have been bad for ages - they really need a yellow box and a camera. Avoiding it is a big plus for me!


----------



## plurker (May 4, 2016)

Winot said:


> plurker the Lambeth North junction seems to have been bad for ages - they really need a yellow box and a camera. Avoiding it is a big plus for me!



Fair. I hit it around 945 so guess it's worse earlier, I might try your route!


----------



## Pgd (May 4, 2016)

Yep, another Lambeth North long-sufferer here.  Tried CS6 for the first time this morning (all the way from Elephant, including St George's Rd) and it was super-quick -- no particular problems with other cyclists etc.  The new NB lane at Elephant starts before the traffic lights at Walworth Rd so you don't need to stop until the St. George's Rd exit... albeit the traffic lights there do make you wait a bit, hopefully they'll be re-phased at some point.  Can't see there'd be much in it for time between Kennington Park Rd/SGR and Kennington Rd/Lambeth Rd, but looking forward to having a play


----------



## Dogsauce (May 5, 2016)

Fingerless gloves appropriately deployed this morning, an annual milestone (the attempt about a month ago was premature as I hadn't factored in wind chill)


----------



## tommers (May 5, 2016)

Lovely this morning.  No stress, Thames Path was very relaxing, love it.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 5, 2016)

I wish I was cycled today.
This commute into Essex is annoying. Jammed and baking in the sun.


----------



## braindancer (May 5, 2016)

What a beautiful morning for a cycle - took a detour up to Ally Pally and the view from the top was lovely


----------



## Crispy (May 5, 2016)

Gave Kennington Road a go today. Didn't like it - the road width varies too much and there's parked cars etc. Not very nice at the South end atm either with the construction site on the Northbound side.

Now *this* is the actual best way to get from CS7 to the NS route:
(red bus lane, green back street, blue segregated lane)


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2016)

I prefer the route through the park


----------



## Crispy (May 5, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I prefer the route through the park


Bit narrow and wiggly at the moment, while the detour is in place.


----------



## plurker (May 5, 2016)

I tried to do that this morning, but got a little lost 
Signage is a bit lacking/misleading...gonna keep trying though, it's nicer than Lambeth North in fact


----------



## Crispy (May 5, 2016)

Yeah you have to cross over the two-way path, instead of turning left.

 

And then take a left

 

Which whisks you up to St. George's circus where you merge with the NS route, having cut the corner off it.


----------



## plurker (May 5, 2016)

Cool, thanks, I'll try that on Monday!


----------



## Private Storm (May 5, 2016)

Lovely cycle today, glorious weather for it. Only slightly marred by the fact that after I dropped off Master Storm at school, I went through the stationary traffic to turn right, and the stationary van to my right beeped at me and asked if I had a death wish. I stared at him for a bit, he beeped again, I politely asked him "what?"....and the traffic still hadn't moved. Some people.


----------



## Winot (May 5, 2016)

Will give the CrispyRoute(TM) a go tomorrow.

I suspect my route each day will be determined by the status of the lights at Kennington post office.


----------



## plurker (May 5, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Yeah I saw a few close shaves with overtakers. Should shake itself out I reckon.
> 
> Yet to try Southbound!



Fuck it.

So. I was riding CS6 this evening, southbound for the first time. I'm approaching Blackfriars Bridge, relatively slowly for me, and I clock a chap walking towards the CS. 
The cyclists coming northbound are held at a light, so I assume he saw them stationary and didn't look the other way.
I see he's walking into my path. I shout 'ok oi ok OI OI' and he looks up, just as I smash into him. He's gone flat over, somehow I stay upright. The stationary riders go 'ooh' and 'sh1t' and the like.

He gets up, shaken but seems ok. I get off, ask repeatedly if he's ok. He assured me he is, apologises profusely and walks on. Not one other rider or ped stops.

My ankle hit the pedal hard and is bleeding, my knee is twisted. 

I don't like these superhighways, it's back onto the road for me. Rather take my chances with drivers


----------



## Crispy (May 5, 2016)

Huh. Well, I went both ways on it today and had a great time


----------



## Dogsauce (May 6, 2016)

The nice weather is definitely bringing out the fairweather cyclists this morning, it must have been almost double figures that I counted this morning on a ten-mile rush hour commute across the third largest city in the country.


----------



## braindancer (May 6, 2016)

As I pulled away from a set of lights today in a crowd of cyclists - I heard some angry muttering - a woman then overtook me and said "I know I'm a woman, but some respect would be nice".   She was way faster than me and sped off shaking her head in disgust before I could ask what exactly my crime had been....

I was very puzzled 

Apart from that - another lovely ride in the sunshine....


----------



## Crispy (May 6, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> The nice weather is definitely bringing out the fairweather cyclists this morning, it must have been almost double figures that I counted this morning on a ten-mile rush hour commute across the third largest city in the country.


On the long, straight bits of my commute, I reckon the number of cyclists visible at once must be around 300, maybe more.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 6, 2016)

Crispy said:


> On the long, straight bits of my commute, I reckon the number of cyclists visible at once must be around 300, maybe more.



That cycle revolution hasn't really hit the north yet (although the routes up by the university and the A65 corridor can be quite busy).  When I was commuting in London last year it was normal to see around 40 cyclists going through a phase of lights across me at Angel.  I found it really heart warming in a weird kind of way, that feeling of not being alone or of not being some kind of self-flagellating nutter for riding a bike.  I hope cycling can get normalised up here a bit more, although the hills and piss-poor attempts at infrastructure don't help.


----------



## Pgd (May 6, 2016)

Sunny Friday afternoon, decided to leave a little early and try out the Embankment superhighway now it's finally officially open. Great fun with the underpasses & tunnels followed by beautiful riverside towards the Houses of Parliament, and super quick.

BUT I'm tempted to say Sadiq was right and it is, in places, a little too wide -- or at least not optimally designed. At the City end I felt for the poor motorcyclists having to squeeze their way around the queue of traffic, the lane is now so narrow. And at the Westminster end it gets so busy with sightseers, I hope there doesn't end up being a series of collisions, with all the attendant bad press, "told you so, bloody cyclists" etc.  (e.g. Twitter suggested an ambulance attended something only this evening).  Hopefully it'll see enough use to justify its size (fnar) -- certainly the N-S route looks a roaring success so far!

Check out my 6.3 mi Ride on Strava: Bike Ride Profile | Homeward part-commute to VXH via new E-W superhighway... Wheeee! near London | Times and Records | Strava

Sent from my Wileyfox Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## stavros (May 7, 2016)

On such a hot day it was very nice to catch a few droplets as I rode past a hand carwash this morning.


----------



## Sea Star (May 9, 2016)

My first commute into work for three years today. Started at Chislehurst and finished up at St James Park Station. About 12 miles I think.

It was also my first cycle ride as a woman; it feels like drivers gave me more space and were less aggressive towards me but hard to tell from just one ride - time will tell.But another factor might be, I felt a lot less like I wanted to wind drivers up - I used to do that quite a bit. That side of me has long gone, thank fuck, because I ended up in A&E as a result about four times in just a few years - so that had to stop!

I still have some of my old cycle fitness obviously but feeling like I really exerted myself now and might not be able to cycle home tonight. Last time I started commuting in from so far out it took me a couple of months before i could cycle both ways 5 days a week. I expect I'll be a bit sore tomorrow!

ETA and I made it back home too. Won't be cycling again till Wednesday.


----------



## iamwithnail (May 9, 2016)

Yeah, that's a fair old stretch to go straight into.  What way did you come in?  There's some big hills coming in from that area.


----------



## Sea Star (May 9, 2016)

iamwithnail said:


> Yeah, that's a fair old stretch to go straight into.  What way did you come in?  There's some big hills coming in from that area.



I think that going in it tends to be more down than uphill. I live at the top of a hill that pretty much allows me to roll all the way into Lewisham. Going home will be the test, but if I'm struggling I can hop on a train at Lewisham. 

I hadn't really thought my route through so it was a bit all over the place . I'll refine it over time. I used to come in on the A20 and then through Lewisham and New Cross onto the Old Kent Road all the way to E&C. But my confidence isn't what it was so wanted to avoid the OKR as much as possible so went from Lewisham to Greenwich and then through Bermondsey and yet still ended up back on the OKR, and it wasn;t as bad as I feared. 

I think next time I'm going to go to Eltham, down through Blackheath, into Greenwich and then through Bermondsey and Southark, cross river at Blackfriars and then along the cycle super highway to parliament.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 9, 2016)

Didn't bring my anorak today, why would I?


----------



## Brainaddict (May 9, 2016)

plurker said:


> I don't like these superhighways, it's back onto the road for me. Rather take my chances with drivers


I think you may have had too high expectations. I notice some cyclists think the cycle paths give them the chance to cycle along at 20mph without worrying about obstructions. I don't think that's realistic. You still need to be ready for obstructions at any moment, you just don't have to worry about cars. Assuming that pedestrians are going to cross without looking is part of cycling whether you're on the cycle path or road.

I enjoy the Vauxhall Bridge cycle path myself, including the Vauxhall Chicane - as I like to call it.


----------



## Brainaddict (May 9, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> Didn't bring my anorak today, why would I?


You live in the UK


----------



## Dogsauce (May 9, 2016)

Beautiful here today.  Had a quick ride out at lunchtime too, getting lost on rough gravelly bridleways (on the road bike) then having a few sprints once I found the road again.  A few people out doing the same.  

Working on the edge of town is crap in terms of there being fuck all amenity, but I'm only a few minutes from fairly deserted but wide rural roads.  East Leeds had a lot of mining until a few decades ago, so a lot of the roads were built to a decent standard/width for traffic that isn't there any more.  Less up-and-down than the west side of the city too.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2016)

Got a puncture on the way to work this morning and was late.  
Then I had to walk five miles home in the rain. 
Now I have to change the inner tube cos I can't afford to get it done at the bike shop.
Last time I tried to do it I was defeated and got some nasty gashes. Not looking forward to it. I know some people think it's an easy job but I find these things very difficult.


----------



## The Boy (May 10, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Got a puncture on the way to work this morning and was late.
> Then I had to walk five miles home in the rain.
> Now I have to change the inner tube cos I can't afford to get it done at the bike shop.
> Last time I tried to do it I was defeated and got some nasty gashes. Not looking forward to it. I know some people think it's an easy job but I find these things very difficult.



You walked five miles with a puncture and nobody stopped to help?  I know London has a reputation but that is pretty grim.


----------



## The Boy (May 10, 2016)

I knocked 4 minutes of my best morning commute time since joining strava of 48 minutes.  And this in spite of rolling along a lot more gently than the macho , suburban dullards on their carbon bikes showing no respect for the peds on the paths. 

Thought to myself how much quicker it is without a headwind (invariably a westerly wind, so commute in is always into headwind).  Then I set off from home and realised I'd had a belter of a tailwind.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2016)

The Boy said:


> You walked five miles with a puncture and nobody stopped to help?  I know London has a reputation but that is pretty grim.


Eh? No, why would they?


----------



## The Boy (May 10, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Eh? No, why would they?



To help out and be nice?  i always offer help if I spot someone with a puncture.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2016)

The Boy said:


> To help out and be nice?  i always offer help if I spot someone with a puncture.


How could you help? And how would you know they're weren't just pushing their bike along?


----------



## The Boy (May 10, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> How could you help?



by offering them a spare tube/puncture repair kit.  Or, as has happened once before, change their tube fr them.



> And how would you know they're weren't just pushing their bike along?



By asking.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2016)

I'd feel embarrassed if someone did that.


----------



## The Boy (May 10, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I'd feel embarrassed if someone did that.



You'd feel embarrassed if someone spoke to you?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2016)

The Boy said:


> You'd feel embarrassed if someone spoke to you?


If I had to let someone else change my inner tube without payment.

Anyway, looks like I'm walking to work and back sans bike for the next couple of weeks as I can't get the fucking tyre off the fucking wheel


----------



## Winot (May 10, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> If I had to let someone else change my inner tube without payment.
> 
> Anyway, looks like I'm walking to work and back sans bike for the next couple of weeks as I can't get the fucking tyre off the fucking wheel



At the risk of embarrassing you, I'd be happy to help you mend it. Not sure how close you are to Brixton though.


----------



## The Boy (May 10, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> If I had to let someone else change my inner tube without payment.



you wouldn't *have* to, tbf.  If I saw you walking along and asked if you needed a hand, you'd be entitled to make up a story about only being five minutes from home/tell me to fuck off.


----------



## weepiper (May 10, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> If I had to let someone else change my inner tube without payment.
> 
> Anyway, looks like I'm walking to work and back sans bike for the next couple of weeks as I can't get the fucking tyre off the fucking wheel


It's good cyclist karma, lots of people do it and would be happy to 'pass it on' without expecting payment. Have you got tyre levers? Can we talk you through getting it off? Some tyres are just horrible bastards but there's some wee tricks that can help.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2016)

.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2016)

weepiper said:


> It's good cyclist karma, lots of people do it and would be happy to 'pass it on' without expecting payment. Have you got tyre levers? Can we talk you through getting it off? Some tyres are just horrible bastards but there's some wee tricks that can help.


haven't got tyre levers. don't think i can get them off without them


----------



## weepiper (May 10, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> haven't got tyre levers. don't think i can get them off without them


have you got some dessert spoons with a sort of flattish end on the handle? Like this






(sorry for massive pic)
You can use them as tyre levers, if you're careful. Let all the air out of the tyre, start at the side of the wheel opposite the valve and stick a spoon handle under the tyre bead with the open bowl of the spoon facing you then push it down. Then do another one about a spoke's distance further along the bead. You might need to put the two spoons in at once and push them both down at once rather than one after another if it's a tight tyre. Repeat as necessary. Hope that makes sense?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2016)

thank you, but i was told not to use anything metal by the guy in the bike shop. i am not a very careful or skilful person. i am going to borrow some levers at the weekend and have a go though.


----------



## weepiper (May 10, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> thank you, but i was told not to use anything metal by the guy in the bike shop. i am not a very careful or skilful person. i am going to borrow some levers at the weekend and have a go though.


It is a slightly risky job, fair enough. Hope you can get it off!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2016)

well i really should learn to do it, but i have to admit it's a big neurosis of mine, fixing things or doing anything with my hands. i can't even tie my shoelaces effectively and have always got bruises and abrasions on my hands and feet from knocking into things, so every time i hold a tool, even a tyre lever, i get anxious i'm going to hurt myself and fuck up. and i often do.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 10, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> well i really should learn to do it, but i have to admit it's a big neurosis of mine, fixing things or doing anything with my hands. i can't even tie my shoelaces effectively and have always got bruises and abrasions on my hands and feet from knocking into things, so every time i hold a tool, even a tyre lever, i get anxious i'm going to hurt myself and fuck up. and i often do.


 Have a look at this:
The Cycling Chat Thread


----------



## Dogsauce (May 11, 2016)

Tyre levers are piss cheap, some of the pound shop puncture repair kits come with them, although they're not very strong and can snap. Decent ones are probably less than a fiver.


----------



## Pgd (May 11, 2016)

Tried using the N-S superhighway across the river then turning right down the slip road onto the E-W this morning.  I do like Blackfriars Bridge -- you really notice the slight extra height compared with Waterloo, it just feels more "top of the world"-y... rolling down the slip road is great fun... I even don't mind the MASSIVE bumps along the E-W, it adds a different sort of riding challenge, hurdles rather than flat sprint if you will (watching out for reds & peds of course).

BUT.  I'm realising that sadly the E-W is pretty much useless to me, as a south Londoner heading for the Holborn/Bloomsbury area.  The only ways off it west of Blackfriars are (1) a hard-right turn (after a long wait at the lights) into Temple Place, up Arundel St and a wall-of-death spin around the Aldwych gyratory; or (2) a similar right-turn into Savoy St, at the top of which you can only turn left into the Strand (unless you dismount).


----------



## Orang Utan (May 11, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> Tyre levers are piss cheap, some of the pound shop puncture repair kits come with them, although they're not very strong and can snap. Decent ones are probably less than a fiver.


I know but i spent my last fiver on an inner tube


----------



## BigTom (May 11, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I know but i spent my last fiver on an inner tube


Pm me your address, I'll post you some tyre levers from work when I'm back next week if you still need them.


----------



## Winot (May 11, 2016)

Pgd said:


> BUT.  I'm realising that sadly the E-W is pretty much useless to me, as a south Londoner heading for the Holborn/Bloomsbury area.  The only ways off it west of Blackfriars are (1) a hard-right turn (after a long wait at the lights) into Temple Place, up Arundel St and a wall-of-death spin around the Aldwych gyratory; or (2) a similar right-turn into Savoy St, at the top of which you can only turn left into the Strand (unless you dismount).



My office is near Chancery Lane and I can do Blackfriars Bridge > New Bridge St > L into Fleet St > R up Fetter Lane or Chancery Lane. 

Could you do Chancery Lane > L onto High Holborn?


----------



## Pgd (May 11, 2016)

Winot said:


> My office is near Chancery Lane and I can do Blackfriars Bridge > New Bridge St > L into Fleet St > R up Fetter Lane or Chancery Lane.
> 
> Could you do Chancery Lane > L onto High Holborn?



Oh yeah, the N-S is a nice alternative to Waterloo, that's all good.  It's the E-W I was talking about there, along Embankment.  The N-S goes through Farringdon, lots of offices etc., but the E-W between Tower Hill and Westminster doesn't really go through anywhere in particular, and it's hard to get off it to go anywhere else.


----------



## Sea Star (May 11, 2016)

After a successful return to cycle commuting on Monday I'm going to give it another go tomorrow. A bit worried that I might miss appointment at doctors in the evening if anything goes wrong but to be honest, with south East trains its a toss up which is less reliable - my aging body or the bloody railway!!!


----------



## Dogsauce (May 12, 2016)

Hamstring (I think) is buggered, probably too much hill sprinting this week.  If it was possible to limp on a bicycle that's what I was doing this morning, on the small ring the whole way and using my other leg to do most of the work on the climbs.  Still preferable to 1hr10 (on a good day) doing the journey on First Bus.  I was fine until I bent down to put my socks & shoes on after showering.


----------



## The Boy (May 13, 2016)

Summer is here, and gonna have to get used to breathing through my nose again.

Resolved yesterday that I am going to get up at 7am on my days off and go for a ride.  Two hours sleep put paid to that though.

tomorrow...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2016)

The Boy said:


> Summer is here, and gonna have to get used to breathing through my nose again.


Why? My hay fever usually means the opposite


----------



## The Boy (May 13, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Why? My hay fever usually means the opposite



Flies.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 13, 2016)

I came home along the canal last week and had my vegetarian principles undermined a couple of times. The fuckers didn't even hit the sides.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 14, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> Have a look at this:
> The Cycling Chat Thread


thanks, i followed this advice.
job done, but i have no skin left on my thumbs.  but  (as in ow)


----------



## Winot (May 16, 2016)

Stockwell gyratory is no more - the north and southbound cycle segregated cycle routes are now open


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 16, 2016)

Not riding my fast bike but my winter one (cos I don't trust this weather).


----------



## Sea Star (May 16, 2016)

I never made it onto the bike again last week, but I have done today. This time took the straightforward route I know from years past - down A20 to Lee, Lewisham, New Cross and along Old Kent road to Elephant, then Waterloo, across Westminster Bridge and into work at St James Park. 

I forgot to start the app on my phone so ride goes unrecorded. I feel marginally fitter than a week ago. Will be trying the same thing in reverse tonight.


----------



## Chemical needs (May 16, 2016)

Twat in a car decided not to slow down for me as I was rolling across a zebra crossing (yes I've seen you, beeping at me won't help) and clipped my back wheel which is now wobbly.

Decided to wait until bike shop people have told me I need a new bike before reporting it to the police... Though even if I do does the fact he was driving without due care and attention (I presume that he was doing this even though I wasn't fully dismounted?) take precedent over the fact I wasn't properly dismounted? He also didn't stop to see if I was okay, but then if you're not going to slow down for someone who is starting to cross on a zebra crossing then presumably you wouldn't stop even if you mowed them down completely!?!?


----------



## a_chap (May 16, 2016)

Main thing is that you're ok, Chem.

Unless you have witnesses and/or the incident on camera I wouldn't hold out any hope of the police being interested.


----------



## Chemical needs (May 16, 2016)

Yeah, that's the second time, in more or less the same place, that someone in a car has hit my bike, and I've been okay both times! I am grateful for that. 

But it is a really shit bit of street to navigate on a bike, especially at rush hour. It's this clusterfuck here - entering the map from top left, crossing two zebra crossings then having to cross the T-junction at Dyke Road Drive, which is always a gamble because people constantly emerge from there onto Preston Rd, and also people cross the busy Preston Rd over from Springfield Rd up Dyke Road Drive. 

Today's incident happened on the second zebra crossing.


----------



## Sea Star (May 18, 2016)

Third ride into work today. Fitness is definitely improving - was able to cycle up some hills yesterday and feel a lot less achey setting off now. also, faster.

Worries about being gendered correctly were resolved today as I was told off by another cyclist ( i cycled through a red light but she was on the pavement!!) who said "Red light, lady!"


----------



## Dogsauce (May 18, 2016)

My leg is still fucked up and I'm on the bus this week as a consequence. 1hr15 this morning, so frustrating seeing other people out riding.  Usually takes about 30 mins on the bike.  It didn't actually hurt when I was riding, until I unclipped or put my foot down to stop.


----------



## The Boy (May 19, 2016)

Got to college yesterday to discover that I had forgotten to pack a clean t-shirt.  Had to take a ride out to an out of town shopping centre, wait ten minutes for TK Maxx to open then spend ten squids on the least awful t-shirt I could find.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 19, 2016)

I'm cycling faster cos not only I'm fitter but also I ceased giving a fuck.

Averaging over 15mph the last 4 rides.


----------



## plurker (May 19, 2016)

We're running gigs at Rich Mix all week this week, so been riding a differnt route, and late at night.

Whole clutch of Strava best times.  Two punctures - think Shoreditch must have more broken glass on the roads than my normal route!

Then last night ,some oddness;  coming thru Stockwell, by the tube, I see a pedestrian punching a stationary Add Lee cab - the driver and he are having some major barney, shouoting and the like.  The puncher then turns away from the cab, and runs straight at me - from my left-hand side. No way I could stop as doing 20+ at that point, couldn't swerve round as I had cars to my right, so I just put my shoulder down and braced myself fior impact.  He struck me a glancing blow wit -0i think - his head or shoulder, I wobbled but stayed on.  I shoulderchecked back and he's then scremaing at some other person in a car.  Nutcase.

My upper arm hurts like hell, and had a nice bruise today.


----------



## stavros (May 22, 2016)

Deleted, simply because it was an unnecessary rant about a shit driver and I don't want to preach to the converted.


----------



## Winot (May 22, 2016)

stavros said:


> Deleted, simply because it was an unnecessary rant about a shit driver and I don't want to preach to the converted.



Feel free to rant - sometimes we just need to let it out


----------



## joustmaster (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Sea Star (May 23, 2016)

Another Monday, another ride into work. Hoping I'll be fit enough to do it twice this week with no train assistance.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 23, 2016)

I'm riding helmet-less. Very breezy and much prefer it!!


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 23, 2016)

On my normal route there's been builders lorries parking in the cycle route, so signs have gone up telling them not to, they're now parking in the cycle lane across the road.


----------



## Sea Star (May 23, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> I'm riding helmet-less. Very breezy and much prefer it!!


me too. Maybe its cos I'm an aspie but i can't bear having anything on my head.


----------



## a_chap (May 23, 2016)

Just had an email to say my Pashley's ready to be picked up from the shop.

They've had it six weeks! I daren't ask what the bill's gonna be


----------



## stavros (May 23, 2016)

Winot said:


> Feel free to rant - sometimes we just need to let it out



I was just shouted at and possibly offered some kind of physical battle by an impatient driver who seemed unwilling to wait until there was a gap in the traffic turning right at a T-junction.

I'm sure he went home, realised his error and had a good pray for his soul, or something.


----------



## plurker (May 24, 2016)

Feels like summer.
Shirt pretty much unzipped to the waist, pelting it along, flies in the mouth, arriving hot and sweaty.  
What cycling was made for (flies aside, I'm veggie!)


----------



## braindancer (May 26, 2016)

Loving CS3 along Embankment - it's not even on my route to work but it's such good fun that I keep getting lured away from my direct route to take it in....


----------



## stavros (Jun 4, 2016)

I always plan my weekend morning rides, usually the night beforehand and just in my head, but for some reason I was totally uninspired either yesterday or today. I went out in the end and had quite a good ride, but I still buy totally into the route I took.

Hopefully I'll be more creative tomorrow.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jun 5, 2016)

Anyone have any experience with electric bikes? I am starting a new job, other side of London and I have been thinking of getting a conversion kit or something to help speed my journey along.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 6, 2016)

ferrelhadley said:


> Anyone have any experience with electric bikes? I am starting a new job, other side of London and I have been thinking of getting a conversion kit or something to help speed my journey along.


Quite a lot of experience of working with them as a mechanic and my advice is not to try to convert an existing bike as it will give you the worst of both worlds. Buy one of the newer dedicated electric bikes, with a Shimano or Bosch motor and a bottom bracket mounted drive rather than a hub drive as they will give you a much more normal feeling centre of gravity. Off the top of my head the Whyte Coniston is good but there are others which are also good from Giant and Haibike.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 6, 2016)

Sore knee - so no sprints for me (or any form of standing up).
Surprised, I was way more efficient and didn't work up too much of sweat.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 6, 2016)

I played out on bikes pretty much all weekend (did about 65 miles total, on a mountain bike, mostly off road) and seem to have given myself a nice big crop of saddle sores despite wearing padded shorts as normal  it's really not fun. I had to ride home from work bmx-style standing up because it was just too much by the end of the day. I might have to get some bum chamois cream at this rate


----------



## The Boy (Jun 6, 2016)

weepiper said:


> I played out on bikes pretty much all weekend (did about 65 miles total, on a mountain bike, mostly off road) and seem to have given myself a nice big crop of saddle sores despite wearing padded shorts as normal  it's really not fun. I had to ride home from work bmx-style standing up because it was just too much by the end of the day. I might have to get some bum chamois cream at this rate



Ouch . You have my sympathies - I had todo similar along a-roads home one night after I started commuting by bike after a hefty lay off.

Edit:  but yay on being able to get out on yer bike all weekend.


----------



## braindancer (Jun 6, 2016)

I managed my longest ride ever yesterday - 162 miles.  I plastered my arse with sudocrem before setting off which did the job a treat ....  no saddle sores whatsoever - fucking knackered legs mind....


----------



## The Boy (Jun 7, 2016)

Ridiculously warm and summer like this morning both waya, though a thunder storm appears to be about to break above my head.

In other news, I posted a time on one strava segment that is still standing as the fastest of the day.  Only 0.2km and not a kom, but in having that.


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 7, 2016)

Cycled in fro second day in a row. Set off late though so decided to augment my ride with a train section. Trouble is the train bit took as long as me cycling it would have!!! I don't know how that works. Well, that's learned me.

Felt pretty fit yesterday - no more saddle soreness, legs not aching badly today. Feel like I'm getting my mojo back.

Even the traffic yesterday wasn't too bad.

eta: and the only idiots who have annoyed me so far have been ones on bikes.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 7, 2016)

Good speed and overall a clean ride. Some minor hiccups - mainly with other cyclists not looking before turning (bloody novices).


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2016)

Was thinking of going for a ride but I just head thunder


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 7, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Was thinking of going for a ride but I just head thunder



Looks like there will be some showers along the way...


----------



## Winot (Jun 7, 2016)

Just cycled home through them.  Yuk!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 8, 2016)

I cycled home during lunch - couldn't sit in that office any longer.

And what the hell is up with the weather now? Feel sorry for those cycling through this.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2016)

the second time i'm just about to leave the house and this starts up. i NEED some exercise. haven't slept for three days.
might go ride anyway. it's ok when it's warm


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 8, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> the second time i'm just about to leave the house and this starts up. i NEED some exercise. haven't slept for three days.
> might go ride anyway. it's ok when it's warm



Why not run?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Why not run?


i don't like it. why run when you can cycle?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 8, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't like it. why run when you can cycle?



Running hurts.
But something happens in the body to counter the hurt.
I can run for hours when times are seemingly impossible.
...in fact I have been.

I think it's hard to get this feeling cycling.

ETA - reasons


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Running hurts.
> But something happens in the body to counter the hurt.
> 
> I think it's hard to get this feeling cycling.


makes no difference in the rain. anyway, i'm gonna chance the bike as i need to get groceries and it seems to have stopped. let's see if i get soaked.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 8, 2016)

An odd day for commuting.  Event at my future Uni so new commute, so planned to do my usual route but instead of swinging West at the half way mark I would go South.  this was much longer but had the advantage that I knew where I was going.  Instead, I was running late, the forgot my glasses and had to head back so went the direct route and got lost three times, went up a dead end and used my granny gear for the first time in about three years going up what I had assumed was a pretty gentle incline on a segregated cycle path round Arthur's Seat.

Then on the way home I get a joint fastest time if the day on Strava, on a horrible uphill section.  Think I must have been getting a decent tow from the taxi in front.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 8, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> makes no difference in the rain



Riding's easier in the rain. Less friction.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2016)

a_chap said:


> Riding's easier in the rain. Less friction.


I was referring to Virtual Blue 's bizarre suggestion that I go for a run instead. Why would I go for a run in the rain when I could go for a ride in the rain?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 8, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I was referring to Virtual Blue 's bizarre suggestion that I go for a run instead. Why would I go for a run in the rain when I could go for a ride in the rain?



...in case you fell off your bike in the storm showers


----------



## Crispy (Jun 9, 2016)

So many riders on the Blackfriars-Ludgate Circus bit of the new NS route, we don't all go through on the same green light. Absolutely chocka. They're going to need to keep up this pace of building these things!


----------



## plurker (Jun 9, 2016)

I've broken my middle toe, a spiral fracture. Doc reckons I'll be back on the bike in a week. I hope so; I miss my bike...


----------



## a_chap (Jun 9, 2016)

Ouch. How'd you manage that?


----------



## plurker (Jun 9, 2016)

Tripped over a stool while going for a pee in the night


----------



## Winot (Jun 16, 2016)

What's that you say BBC Weather? No rain in London till 3pm?

Fuck you, BBC Weather


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 16, 2016)

The BBC weather lies frequently.  For me it was about the wind direction last night, looked good for an attempt at reclaiming a Strava KOM during a minor diversion from the commute home but it felt like a headwind not a tailwind once I got going.  Probably nothing to do with the couple of kilos I've gained on the waistline during a month of barely riding, including ten days full board with a buffet.  There's work to be done on that.  In the meantime I should probably stick to downhill attempts.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 17, 2016)

Fast run in this morning due to luck with the lights on the first few miles down into town, under 26 minutes, without a tailwind, 19.8mph average.  Maybe the holiday waistline is less of a burden than I was expecting.


----------



## joevsimp (Jun 20, 2016)

soaked to the skin this morning, and then this evening: standard abuse hurled, then shot at with blanks! what the actual buggering fuck is wrong with some people?!?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 21, 2016)

26:24 yesterday, 27:32 today (bad luck with the lights).  Despite the holiday waistline those are pretty good times for me, maybe if I shift the spare tyre and get a good wind I can get a personal best.

They've 'finished' building the western part of Leeds' cycle 'super'highway (although you wouldn't believe it from the unfinished surfacing and loose gravel all over the lanes) so some of the associated roadworks and pinch points have been removed, so I'm gaining a bit of time from that - they spent some of the cycling fund money on resurfacing the main road  but that's fine for me as I can belt down it at 30 keeping up with the traffic without having to do the old pothole slalom.

Less than two weeks left of this commute now then a few months off, possibly never to return.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 21, 2016)

My first cycle since last Wednesday - pretty speedy and I managed 10 miles in 38.36 (did run through a red light or two). 

Work dictates and I'm training it from Thursday/ Friday.
Tomorrow will be my last cycle for the week


----------



## spliff (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 21, 2016)

Crispy said:


> So many riders on the Blackfriars-Ludgate Circus bit of the new NS route, we don't all go through on the same green light. Absolutely chocka. They're going to need to keep up this pace of building these things!



Blackfriars - Thameslink - Farringdon - Kings Cross is a route I sometimes take.
That bit around Blackfriars/ Fleet Street is minging. Too slow and too many people.


----------



## Pgd (Jun 23, 2016)

Oof.  So glad I made the decision to cycle this morning.  Really didn't want to, as I'd been off the bike for weeks while it was being fixed, then I did L2B on Sunday and a 6½ mile hike in the Chilterns yesterday (*), plus I had to take my laptop into work (on my back, as I don't have a pannier right now... this may need to be rectified).  Thankfully it had stopped raining by the time I'd faffed about getting ready, and no wind, so it was a pretty nice ride all-in-all.   Deepest sympathies to anyone caught up in this morning's transport shitstorm, though.

P.S. First time through new Stockwell Cross -- looks pretty good, although I hope there'll be a cycle cut-through to SLR when it's 100% complete.

(*) This was to celebrate being reunited with my phone, which I'd left at Cherwell Valley services a couple of weeks ago on the way back from my folks'.  A nice person had handed it in at Bicester police station, and my address was on the lockscreen so they were able to contact me.  Hooray!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 23, 2016)

Can't decide whether to cycle or not today. It's not raining and sunny right now, but what will it be like when I need to come home at 9pm?! The weather reports don't seem to know. Do I risk it....??


----------



## The Boy (Jun 23, 2016)

Hellsbells said:


> Can't decide whether to cycle or not today. It's not raining and sunny right now, but what will it be like when I need to come home at 9pm?! The weather reports don't seem to know. Do I risk it....??



You get a change of clothes and a hot shower when you get home, so no need to be scared of the rain.  On yer bike*

*says the guy who hasn't cycled in a fortnight


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 23, 2016)

spliff said:


>




The kid (car driver) was lucky that the cyclist wasn't nuts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2016)

What sort of cunt owns a baseball bat AND keeps it in the back of their car?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 1, 2016)

Woke up early this morning so decided to take advantage and set off on clear roads, left at 6:45 rather than the usual 7:20.  Some nice clear stretches for sprinting on which I enjoyed. Moderate tail wind (about 10mph).  Managed a half-mile flat sprint at 30mph that bagged me a crown, despite it not actually feeling like I was going fast or getting in a good rhythm.  It might be my last ever commute on this route since it's my last day before going off on shared parental leave after Monday next week, and I'll probably drive in then so I can take all my shit home.  I'll possibly  try and relocate to another office rather than come back to this one, and the other commute will only be two miles through busy traffic.  It's been fun.


----------



## plurker (Jul 1, 2016)

Congrats on the impending arrival Dogsauce 

I've been off the bike for three weeks with a broken toe, got back on the ride yesterday, but took it very easy, as still a bit fragile and worry that if I needed to put my foot down sharpish it'd refracture. 

A bit of light rain this morning, so decided on the train. Regretting it though, so back full-time next week.


----------



## tommers (Jul 1, 2016)

Saddle snapped off about 6 miles from home.  Fucking tiring cycling stood up.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 1, 2016)

plurker said:


> Congrats on the impending arrival Dogsauce



Cheers, he's already here though, this is the shared parental leave where the Mrs is going back to work and I pick up the remaining 5mths of what used to be called Maternity Leave.  I've already got the bike seat from Gumtree so my two-wheeled adventures will continue!



(this a trial run on a rental bike on holiday)


----------



## plurker (Jul 1, 2016)

Gotcha. Well congrats anyway 

I need to do some research on a childseat.  Ideally ti clip on and off a racer, but I still have a hybrid kicking around.  Think I'd prefer to be able to see my one sitting in front of me, I'd be worried he'd fallen out otherwise!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 1, 2016)

plurker said:


> Gotcha. Well congrats anyway
> 
> I need to do some research on a childseat.  Ideally ti clip on and off a racer, but I still have a hybrid kicking around.  Think I'd prefer to be able to see my one sitting in front of me, I'd be worried he'd fallen out otherwise!



I got a reclining Hamax one off Gumtree for £12, picked it up from somewhere near work and attached it to my road bike for the journey home, which looked slightly ridiculous and made the 15mph headwind for the 12 miles back a bit of a workout!  I'll stick it on the shabby Pashley for low-speed shopping and towpath trips etc.


----------



## Winot (Jul 2, 2016)

plurker said:


> Gotcha. Well congrats anyway
> 
> I need to do some research on a childseat.  Ideally ti clip on and off a racer, but I still have a hybrid kicking around.  Think I'd prefer to be able to see my one sitting in front of me, I'd be worried he'd fallen out otherwise!



Copilot are ace but you need to fit a Blackburn rack.


----------



## Pgd (Jul 7, 2016)

Knocked off by a fellow cyclist this morning :-(

Approaching the S Circular traffic lights from Kings Ave, going north.  There are parked cars further back, then two lanes at the lights themselves, so a bit of lane-changing goes on and, since the lights are red anyway, I slow down.  There's a van in the right-hand lane signalling to move into the left-hand lane, but is hesitant (presumably seeing cyclists in his mirror) so I slow further to let him manoeuvre.  I then start to drift to the right (still moving slowly) to pass him, assuming he'll be turning left at the lights.  Suddenly I'm clipped by a guy bombing along to my right, and down I go -- almost into the path of a following car, but they're going slowly enough to easily stop, thankfully.

Other guy stopped, and was very apologetic.  He was wearing headphones, but I don't like judging these things too much, there's enough judging goes on as it is.  He ought to have anticipated, given me more room and/or slowed down... but equally I wonder if I should have not drifted right *at all* without a proper check (I still reckon I was less at fault, but I always try to take something away from these things).  Grazed legs & arms, but nothing affecting movement.  "Best" one is a nice gouge in my lower arm with flappy skin.  I must have looked a bloodied treat, cycling the rest of the way!

BUT the most annoying thing I find in any collision is the effect on the damned V-brakes.  They're a bugger to set up, and mine were damn near perfect, and now everything's out of line and the wheel's slightly untrue and rubbing.  Damnit.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 7, 2016)

Pgd said:


> Knocked off by a fellow cyclist this morning :-(
> 
> Approaching the S Circular traffic lights from Kings Ave, going north.  There are parked cars further back, then two lanes at the lights themselves, so a bit of lane-changing goes on and, since the lights are red anyway, I slow down.  There's a van in the right-hand lane signalling to move into the left-hand lane, but is hesitant (presumably seeing cyclists in his mirror) so I slow further to let him manoeuvre.  I then start to drift to the right (still moving slowly) to pass him, assuming he'll be turning left at the lights.  Suddenly I'm clipped by a guy bombing along to my right, and down I go -- almost into the path of a following car, but they're going slowly enough to easily stop, thankfully.
> 
> ...



Kings Avenue/ Clapham Park? 
Lucky you and your bike are okay - the V brakes can be aligned - it could had been much worse.


----------



## Pgd (Jul 7, 2016)

Yeah, that's the one.
Thanks -- and quite right of course.  Been cycling in London for 6 or 7 years now, and can count the number of incidents on one hand, so I know I've been lucky


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 7, 2016)

Only thing I hate about getting rocked/ falling is that it takes a few rides to build that confidence again.
I recently learnt that other cyclists are more dangerous than cars or lorries - been riding as far away from them as possible.


----------



## stavros (Jul 9, 2016)

I think it was the mugginess, but I half-bonked not far from home this morning. Going up a very slight incline which I do regularly I felt very heavy and had to go to a gear lower than normal. As I said, I blame the heat.


----------



## stavros (Jul 14, 2016)

I had the day off today (mainly to watch the Mont Ventoux stage) and went for a ride at about 9:30 this morning. The traffic heading into the city was still very bad but once I got going I went really well, even into a head wind on the homeward stretch.


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 19, 2016)

Cycled in for second day in row today. Finally feel I'm getting back to levels of fitness i enjoyed before i made the big changes.

Had an interesting experience this morning. A guy in a small white van had had to use his brake because a lorry had stopped in front of him. I was immediately behind the lorry and he was behind me. He was swearing his head off at the lorry to get out of his way for the whole minute and a half i think that he had to wait. So as the lorry moves I go forward and lorry pulls into opened up lane on left and i move to go round back end of lorry as he's pulling in but white van man tried to get there before me and at one point i thought he was just going to push me out of the way, but instead he pulls out wider to go round me and shouts, Get out of the way, love.

It was so obviously condescending. I caught him up at the lights and gave him the finger as I went past him and the look onhis stupid smug face was priceless!!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 19, 2016)

Lovely cycle this morning - managed to get 12 miles in by going through Elephant > Blackfriars > Smithsfields  and coming out at Barbican and into Kings X. Will look at alternative routes on the commute home. ATM, Kings X is a safer option than Oxford Circus!!


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 19, 2016)

I remember what I meant to say now. Well, I finally feel that my old cycle fitness is back. Managed three days in a row this week and could probably do two more if I had to.
What's notable is that I used to kind of keep up with the guys and would see the same guys at every set of lights along the old Kent road. But I've noticed this week I've been stopping with mostly women. And keeping up with other women but in no way able to keep up with men any more.
Well not unexpected, that's what's supposed to happen with HRT.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 21, 2016)

I had a major incident/ bike crash.
Farringdon Road. 5.17pm. It's busy. My right of way and a stationary Virgin van decided to pull out.
I swerved to avoid and ended up on his bumper.

Bike suffers instant death and I laid on the ground winded. Loadsa people took pictures and the bouncers from the bar opposite checked to see if I was alright. Van driver and passenger are clearly shocked.
I managed to get up, bruised, cuts and grazes - I don't think I have ever sworn so much in the space of 60 seconds. I was so vexed.

Long story short.
The incident was caught on the bar's CCTV (owner there was awesome, he came out to gave me his card, some water and said that if I needed anything, I can call him) and the police said that evidence proved that the Virgin van driver was in the wrong.

Now what?
When the police took a statement, they reckon two things could happen. That (a), the courts where I have to stand witness or (b), an out of court settlement as it was a Virgin van.

Any advice boys and girls?

I am lucky to be alive. Been cycling for 2 decades in this beautiful city.
The police and everyone who saw it don't know how I survived . Just ended up with a nasty cut and manky leg. Fuck. I still need to pick my bike up from station. 






Wiggle Verenti Carbon. 2014-2016. RIP.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 21, 2016)

Jesus, dude.  Seeing where your bike went it's amazing that didn't end up worse for you.

No real advice, buy seeing the way two threads on a local cycling forum have gone whne the cyclists have gone down the out-of-court route*, and the fact it's a commercial vehicle, I'd be taking that through insurance.  Ymmv, of course.

* eg, driver being super nice at the time, then refusing to pay for repairs on the ground that they could buy a new bike for then cost, and just generally being asshats.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 21, 2016)

Glad to hear you're ok.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 21, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> I had a major incident/ bike crash.
> Farringdon Road. 5.17pm. It's busy. My right of way and a stationary Virgin van decided to pull out.
> I swerved to avoid and ended up on his bumper.
> 
> ...


I bet you're stiff today.
And feeling lucky.

Glad you are OK.

Make sure you get lots of money from Virgin. For the bike and for your poorly ways.

Try and cycle it home from the station


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 21, 2016)

The Boy said:


> Jesus, dude.  Seeing where your bike went it's amazing that didn't end up worse for you.
> 
> No real advice, buy seeing the way two threads on a local cycling forum have gone whne the cyclists have gone down the out-of-court route*, and the fact it's a commercial vehicle, I'd be taking that through insurance.  Ymmv, of course.
> 
> * eg, driver being super nice at the time, then refusing to pay for repairs on the ground that they could buy a new bike for then cost, and just generally being asshats.



I just realised that my bike is only covered under Home Insurance 

Also remembered the conversation I had with the copper - where he said they were going to charge the driver with a criminal offence and that they would be in touch, that I was not to do anything. Does this sound right?

The bar owner and bouncers said that they (police) burned a copy of the CCTV footage.

I have the driver's details, DoB (he's only 26!!) - feel like calling him and try to reach an agreement.
Am in no state to cycle atm but at some point would like to get a replacement bike.


----------



## Pgd (Jul 21, 2016)

Holy shit Virtual Blue, what a mess!  Glad you're ok, and hope you end up well-compensated.

On an infinitely more prosaic note, this morning I managed to turn up to work without any (non-cycling) clothes.  (I thought I'd left some in my locker.)  I'm mainly just amazed it was only the first time.  Thank fuck for New Oxford Street Primark (dodgy though they may be).


----------



## Crispy (Jul 21, 2016)

If the cops are going to charge him, you shouldn't make contact, IMO.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 21, 2016)

Crispy said:


> If the cops are going to charge him, you shouldn't make contact, IMO.



This.  Do make sure you get a crime reference number (or whatever they call it) though.  And maybe contact your insurer/have a close read of your policy anyways, see what they can do.

Did you swap deets with any witnesses?  If so keep those safe in case you need them in future.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks all.

Swapped details with the bar owners/ bouncers.
Some pedestrians took my details and said they will be in contact (I was too angry with the driver to take notes at the time).

Apparently the footage was very good...

Good point on the crime reference number. Forgot about them.


----------



## Winot (Jul 22, 2016)

Glad you're OK Virtual Blue. 

Hope the watch wasn't scratched!


----------



## plurker (Jul 22, 2016)

Fucking hell, that could've been a lot worse.
Hope you're okay now


----------



## BigTom (Jul 23, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> I just realised that my bike is only covered under Home Insurance
> 
> Also remembered the conversation I had with the copper - where he said they were going to charge the driver with a criminal offence and that they would be in touch, that I was not to do anything. Does this sound right?
> 
> ...



Levene's have cycling specialist solicitors, maybe give them a call, you can probably get some free consultation, no experience myself but seen them recommended elsewhere. Specialists in No Win No Fee Injury Claims | Levenes Solicitors

Glad you're ok as others have said those photos look like it could have been much worse.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 24, 2016)

Winot said:


> Glad you're OK Virtual Blue.
> 
> Hope the watch wasn't scratched!



you're the 2nd person to ask that and annoyingly, it was one of the first things I checked - and then my legs. 



plurker said:


> Fucking hell, that could've been a lot worse.
> Hope you're okay now



Okay but the incident has damaged my confidence. I mean it's my 2nd crash this year - not had any for ages...
Am grateful that the impact was so hard I flew off my bike. If it hadn't been for my SPD pedals, I'd have lost a leg - easily.



BigTom said:


> Levene's have cycling specialist solicitors, maybe give them a call, you can probably get some free consultation, no experience myself but seen them recommended elsewhere. Specialists in No Win No Fee Injury Claims | Levenes Solicitors
> 
> Glad you're ok as others have said those photos look like it could have been much worse.



I'll think about this and get an opinion from the police. I'm planning to see them on Monday.

Cheers and stay safe all.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 29, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> I have the driver's details, DoB (he's only 26!!) - feel like calling him and try to reach an agreement.
> Am in no state to cycle atm but at some point would like to get a replacement bike.



It'll go through the company insurance so the driver won't have any say (and unlikely to want to contribute).

Keep hold of any travel receipts in the meantime - get taxis if you have to, the insurers will pay. Make a list of all damage including clothing and note any pain or anything you miss out on due to your injuries. You want to be as comprehensive as you can to make sure all your costs are covered - it's what insurance is for.

Hope you heal fast and get back to riding. It'll take a while for the fear to disappear, I'm still apprehensive of certain situations after a crash 18 months ago, but it's not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 29, 2016)

Hope you're recovering OK Virtual Blue. Looks like quite a smash and from your description there was nothing you could have done.

Looking at the CCTV evidence in the Bank cycle fatality reveals something else. Hate to say it but the lady who died was in the wrong position. She should either have been way ahead or behind. Obviously the driver was at fault in the main. Always treat tipper trucks with utmost caution.


----------



## Winot (Jul 29, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Hope you're recovering OK Virtual Blue. Looks like quite a smash and from your description there was nothing you could have done.
> 
> Looking at the CCTV evidence in the Bank cycle fatality reveals something else. Hate to say it but the lady who died was in the wrong position. She should either have been way ahead or behind. Obviously the driver was at fault in the main. Always treat tipper trucks with utmost caution.



The bike box was full so I'm guessing she headed down the side and then couldn't get into the box.  And the driver wasn't indicating left (until 1.44s before hitting her ) so she might have thought she was all right. His audible warning signal was also broken.

So yes you are right she was in the wrong place but we shouldn't have junctions designed to encourage cyclists to get into the wrong position.  And the law shouldn't allow drivers to signal so late when turning left.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 29, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> The kid (car driver) was lucky that the cyclist wasn't nuts.


 

he is a teat- first rule of giving someone abuse or threats on the road is to ensure you have a get away plan - cyclists are better positioned to scarper in busy traffic . he had the bat in the boot= it was never likely to be used. silly macho twat.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 29, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Hope you're recovering OK Virtual Blue. Looks like quite a smash and from your description there was nothing you could have done.
> 
> Looking at the CCTV evidence in the Bank cycle fatality reveals something else. Hate to say it but the lady who died was in the wrong position. She should either have been way ahead or behind. Obviously the driver was at fault in the main. Always treat tipper trucks with utmost caution.



The infrastructure is the main fault here - she is directed to go down the inside of the truck by the infra and then finds the ASL is full when she gets there. Even if it isn't full, being in front puts you in the blind spot in front of the cab of the truck so if she'd been able to get in the ASL she'd still have been in a blind spot and to go further forward breaks the highway code.
Then the driver is at fault - for not indicating but also his vehicle's warning sensors and audible left turn signals weren't working.
Personally wouldn't use an ASL (or feeder lane) in front of any large vehicle but that's what the infrastructure directs people to do - any many people think it's required (and actually to enter an ASB strictly you are required to use the feeder lane but I wouldn't go round the outside of a large vehicle into an ASB anyway), but I think we should focus the discussion on how the infra created the conflict, not on how the cyclist behaved.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 3, 2016)

I got fucking doored really badly on the way home tonight, thought I had broken my collarbone but I think it's just bruised, will go to a docter tomorrow. The front wheel of the bike is buckled and I may have broke the shifters and bent the handlebars. 

I got the guys insurance details but they're for a different fucking car, I have the reg number, is there anything I can do or am I fucked?


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 3, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> I got fucking doored really badly on the way home tonight, thought I had broken my collarbone but I think it's just bruised, will go to a docter tomorrow. The front wheel of the bike is buckled and I may have broke the shifters and bent the handlebars.
> 
> I got the guys insurance details but they're for a different fucking car, I have the reg number, is there anything I can do or am I fucked?


Call the police. Tell em you got hit and given wrong details. 

Have a load of ibuprofen
And heal up

Hope you're feeling alright


----------



## iamwithnail (Aug 3, 2016)

Shit, hope you're as well as can be in the circumstances.  Def get to the doctor, and definitely chat to the police about that, I'm sure that's an offence to give false details.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 3, 2016)

It's an offence to refuse insurance details.  Speak to po-pos.  You can also find their actual insurance details online if you know the reg number - costs four quid iirc.

Edit: and get the shoulder checked out.  Better safe than sorry.

Edit edit:  and make sure you keep bus/train/etc receipts if your bike is out of action.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 4, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> Hope you heal fast and get back to riding. It'll take a while for the fear to disappear, I'm still apprehensive of certain situations after a crash 18 months ago, but it's not necessarily a bad thing.



I'm aiming to cycle as soon as I can (next Monday I reckon).

I will never stop cycling - it's one of the joys I still have in life.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 4, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> I got fucking doored really badly on the way home tonight, thought I had broken my collarbone but I think it's just bruised, will go to a docter tomorrow. The front wheel of the bike is buckled and I may have broke the shifters and bent the handlebars.
> 
> I got the guys insurance details but they're for a different fucking car, I have the reg number, is there anything I can do or am I fucked?



Not fucked, just call the police.

Sorry it happened and sorry for the bike.
It's a shit feeling when it comes to doors.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 4, 2016)

I've been down to the cop shop and filled out a form. They said the BTP would be in touch and would go to their insurance co etc. Is it worth doing that myself?. Going after the cctv?. Are the BTP any good at this sort of thing?.


----------



## stavros (Aug 7, 2016)

Two fuck-ups this morning. The first was my fault, not checking the map thoroughly enough before I left and going the wrong way at a rural T-junction, and then down a dead end. The second was definitely not my fault, as I navigate a double dual carriageway roundabout and find my exit is closed for maintenance. I thus had to take a much longer rural route around, meaning I eventually did about 20 miles rather than the 12 or so I'd planned.

On the plus side, I did find a brilliantly tarmacked stretch of road which I hadn't ridden before, ever so slightly downhill meaning I could fly down it at ~30mph.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 8, 2016)

back to riding my heavier commuter bike. i forgot how stiff it was, tried cornering and nearly hit a stationary van (yes another).

reached blackfriars.
sudden stoppage about 20m away and I signalled to whoever was behind me to prepare to slow down. middle-aged lardy man in tight racing gear/ BMC bike started to shout at me! accused me of cutting him up. i mean WTF! guy was clearly aggressive and thought he was in a rangerover. i called him a nasty name (that I won't repeat) and that seemed to shut him up. what the fuck is wrong with some people.

i hope the rain returns. clearer roads and lanes are things i miss.


----------



## iamwithnail (Aug 8, 2016)

How's your collarbone sleaterkinney ?  Not too messed up I hope.


----------



## plurker (Aug 9, 2016)

First ride after a tend-day holiday break.  I was a bit tired coming out of a festival weekend

Accelerating away from lights Acre Lane/Kings Ave junction, so was stoodup on the pedals and my left foot slipped off on a downstroke. Threw my balance completely, front wheel hit kerb, I went flying - partly over bars, part sideways. Thankfully slid along pavement, rather than road - the slabs are a little smoother than asphalt.

Lots of road rash up left arm and leg, broke a fingernail off, and suspect I've broken something in my foot also cause walking hurts a lot.

Still, Apex Cycles sorted the steed enough to get me to work, albeit a little slower than usual, and replaced the pedals.  
Gonna need new bars cause they probs won't bend back even in a vice.

Bah.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 9, 2016)

what is it with us?
why are we crashing so damn much?


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 9, 2016)

I've had two very serious close calls in the last couple of weeks too. Hot weather makes drivers impulsive and impatient maybe?

No.1 was on Edgeware Rd on the big bike, laden with shopping from Aldi. Heading south at some lights, left hand lane is a bus lane but turns into a left filter for all traffic at the lights then back to a bus lane after, I'm on the right edge of the left lane so I can get out of the way of any left-turning traffic before drifting back to the middle of the lane after the junction. As I pull off when the lights change and start moving to the left some cunt in a black hybrid thing proper screeches away up my inside to go straight on, missing me by a few cm and causing a wobble, apparently racing a cunt in a similar car in the right lane who also passes me closely at speed as they accelerate away. Knowing the bottom end of that road is clogged on a Friday I give chase, as much as you can on a 25kg bike with a lot of shopping in the front. Lost my chain, by the time I fixed that and caught them in a queue a mile further down I wasn't certain enoughwhich car was the offender, and my mirror-smashing red-mist had dropped down to just about enough rage to fix them with a hard stare and a shaken head of disapproval.

No.2 was just a classic left hook, only close enough to brush my wheel and in a situation where they would have clearly seen me but still overshot the turn slightly and swung in causing some very harsh braking and contact (it was uphill so thankfully I wasn't bombing it). They slowed about 50m further on just to check they hadn't killed me and then drove off. Driver behind stopped and said 'what a wanker'. Got the reg on that one & reported, police had a word but not much more they could do without footage. Anyhow, they were driving a new mini, and one with a website written on it too, so I'd like to think I'm the winner here.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 11, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a solicitor?

I received a letter from the police and they said that I should have an insurance company/ or solicitor (I have neither).

FFS, I am missing my faster bike and this process is going to take bloody months.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 11, 2016)

And I do have injuries!! Fucking can't lift my left elbow and on my spine.
Medical tomorrow.
Wankers. I hate Virgin. Usain Bolt and Branson can fuck themselves.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 11, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Can anyone recommend a solicitor?
> 
> I received a letter from the police and they said that I should have an insurance company/ or solicitor (I have neither).
> 
> FFS, I am missing my faster bike and this process is going to take bloody months.



You don't need to have an insurance company  are you sure they're remembering you were on a bike not in a car?? I work in a bike shop and the usual order of events in these circumstances is you get the driver's insurance details, you get a shop to write up an official estimate for repair or replacement and give it to them, their loss adjuster sometimes contacts the shop asking for pictures or to come and see the bike (although that's quite unusual) and they write you a cheque. I should imagine the insurers pay out whether or not criminal proceedings are in motion re the driver surely? Have you tried contacting Virgin, I find a carefully placed tweet or post on their public facebook wall to be very effective in getting this sort of thing sorted immediately.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 11, 2016)

weepiper said:


> You don't need to have an insurance company  are you sure they're remembering you were on a bike not in a car?? I work in a bike shop and the usual order of events in these circumstances is you get the driver's insurance details, you get a shop to write up an official estimate for repair or replacement and give it to them, their loss adjuster sometimes contacts the shop asking for pictures or to come and see the bike (although that's quite unusual) and they write you a cheque. I should imagine the insurers pay out whether or not criminal proceedings are in motion re the driver surely? Have you tried contacting Virgin, I find a carefully placed tweet or post on their public facebook wall to be very effective in getting this sort of thing sorted immediately.



Thanks for this, you don't realise how helpful it is.

I am so frustrated with this whole saga. 
I don't want to go down the injury route but conclude I need these pains checked out.
Would prefer a cheque for a bike replacement - it's all I want!

Cheers.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 11, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Can anyone recommend a solicitor?
> 
> I received a letter from the police and they said that I should have an insurance company/ or solicitor (I have neither).
> 
> FFS, I am missing my faster bike and this process is going to take bloody months.



Levenes have been recommended in the past, no personal experience but they do have a cycling specialist and have heard good things.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 11, 2016)

iamwithnail said:


> How's your collarbone sleaterkinney ?  Not too messed up I hope.


Still on painkillers, I had an x-ray but nothing broke so I hope it's just bruising.

Went out on my other bike at the weekend and may cycle in tmrw, can't bear the tube.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 11, 2016)

And in this era of scanning and email etc it will take two weeks for the form I filled in at Brixton cop shop to get to Lambeth traffic dept.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 11, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> And in this era of scanning and email etc it will take two weeks for the form I filled in at Brixton cop shop to get to Lambeth traffic dept.



...if it makes you feel better, i've still not picked my bike up from the police station (been down there already and told that area to the building was closed. now trying to find out when it's 'open' ). Unbelievable.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 12, 2016)

Guys...the most stupid thing has happened.
I was at Islington Police Station to collect my bike but it's gone. The police have lost it!

We searched everywhere and its just gone.

Any suggestions on what to do?
Unbelievable.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2016)

Demand they compensate you for it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Guys...the most stupid thing has happened.
> I was at Islington Police Station to collect my bike but it's gone. The police have lost it!
> 
> We searched everywhere and its just gone.
> ...


see which of the bicycles in the car park you most like the look of and demand that one instead.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 12, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Guys...the most stupid thing has happened.
> I was at Islington Police Station to collect my bike but it's gone. The police have lost it!
> 
> We searched everywhere and its just gone.
> ...


F**king hell. This was a nice one, wasn't it?.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 12, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Demand they compensate you for it.


Absolutely this. That's outrageous


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 12, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> F**king hell. This was a nice one, wasn't it?.



It was a mid-range/ entry level carbon bike.
Wanted to it to swap the 105 group set over to the commuter.

This year has been pants for cycling.


----------



## plurker (Aug 12, 2016)

plurker said:


> Lots of road rash up left arm and leg, broke a fingernail off, and suspect I've broken something in my foot also cause walking hurts a lot.



Rebroke a toe that I broke in June, fractured a metatarsal in the same foot, and fractured scaphoid bone where thumb joins wrist. Six weeks in a plastic boot and wrist supports. 

Six weeks on trains. Beyond gutted.


----------



## stavros (Aug 13, 2016)

I did some HIIT this morning for the first time in ages, and, despite really easing off in the rest periods, I managed to average almost 17mph. I also overtook another road rider, although he was trying to push a preposterously large gear up a fairly shallow hill.


----------



## stavros (Aug 14, 2016)

Not great this morning. Firstly I missed a turning I was planning to take. It wasn't a disaster as I found a new bit I hadn't done before.

Secondly, something's up with my derailleur, whereby, after starting pedaling again after freewheeling, the chain doesn't immediately engage with the sprocket. This means I'm pushing against nothing for about 120 degrees before things happen, and it's happening on all three chainsets. My basic mechanics skills can't tell if it's the chain, the mech or what, so I'm going to have to take it to a shop for a pro to do their stuff.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 17, 2016)

Had a call from Islington Police Station.
My bike has reappeared again...
4th time lucky - I can't believe they have had it for nearly a month.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2016)

Leeds is a very different city to London for cycling. Very few bicycle lanes and those in the centre are appallingly planned. I have learnt not to cycle on the Ring Road as it's no fun being passed by cars at 70mph.
But there seems to be a degree of cameraderie between cyclists with nods and smiles being passed amongst us. Driving seems to be better and more considerate though (apart from on the Ring Road).
And my local bike shop is the friendliest one I've ever been in. had a nice long chat slagging London off with the owner and his daughter who'd also just come back from there.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 18, 2016)

Virgin Van man isn't admitting liability and his manager won't pass me insurance details. 
wtf can i do now?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 18, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Virgin Van man isn't admitting liability and his manager won't pass me insurance details.
> wtf can i do now?


Do you have the reg?.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 18, 2016)

And you have cctv...


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 18, 2016)

Yeah thanks.
I spoke with the driver's boss and he's reluctantly provided their insurance details.
Said I was in the wrong blah, blah, blah.
The long chase has begun.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 18, 2016)

I just found the location of your accident VB, and it's clear as day the van driver was in the wrong (you were heading South, right?)

Take em to the cleaners


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 18, 2016)

Crispy said:


> I just found the location of your accident VB, and it's clear as day the van driver was in the wrong (you were heading South, right?)
> 
> Take em to the cleaners



Yes I was heading South - right opposite The Piano Works (bloody nice bloke that owner).
Yep, I'm taking all I can and getting a proper doctor's report on Monday for an injury claim.

The driver won't speak with me.
I spoke with his superior and he claimed that I was cycling on the middle of the road (they allegedly have dash cam footage). I said that I was on the middle of the road as I swerved to avoid the idiotic driver.

Regardless, it was my right of way and I know those road rules!!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 18, 2016)

weepiper said:


> Have you tried contacting Virgin, I* find a carefully placed tweet or post on their public facebook wall to be very effective in getting this sort of thing sorted immediately*.



wise words weepiper.
i posted publicly on Virgin Media's FB wall and was answered to immediately.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 18, 2016)

Blimey you lot have been in the wars lately, wtf is going on?

I pulled something in my knee on Tuesday so the last couple of days commute have been hard work - easier than walking though!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 24, 2016)

my cycling attire has changed because of this damn heat.
it's now a scruffy black/ or grey tee shirt, long shorts, a pair of ray bans and a flat hat.
my bike is slow as hell but i'm managing to push at an average of 14.2mph.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 7, 2016)

anyone else notice that there aren't as many cyclists?

cycled through streatham - stockwell - thameslink - kings cross - warren street.
smooth as fuck and my paranoia of other vehicles has surpassed.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 8, 2016)

I have a new commute.  Journey home is ten minutes shorter than the out bound trip thanks to gravity.

There are also five strava segments where yesterday I was fastest or second fastest.  All downhill, natch.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 8, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> anyone else notice that there aren't as many cyclists?
> 
> cycled through streatham - stockwell - thameslink - kings cross - warren street.
> smooth as fuck and my paranoia of other vehicles has surpassed.


I was in a peloton on the way home, glad to hear the paranoia is going.

I got a boiler plate brush off letter from the cops, didn't even spell my name right.


----------



## braindancer (Sep 8, 2016)

A twat collided into my this morning whilst overtaking me in a place where he shouldn't have - sent me into a big wobble and Clerkenwell Road is not somewhere you want to be wobbling.  The twat didn't even apologise - he just sped off.  What sort of a twat cyclist doesn't apologise to another cyclist after having ploughed into them?


----------



## a_chap (Sep 8, 2016)

braindancer said:


> What sort of a twat cyclist doesn't apologise to another cyclist after having ploughed into them?



The sort of twat that drives the Team Sky coach.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 8, 2016)

Still rocking some fastest time for the day on a couple of downhill segments. The fact that I'm a lardy bastard who can't crack the top 50 on the hills is irrelevant.

Oh, and I went out without my lights this evening (still daylight when I left), so down £30 quid after popping into EBC for a new set.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 8, 2016)

The Boy said:


> I have a new commute.  Journey home is ten minutes shorter than the out bound trip thanks to gravity.
> 
> There are also five strava segments where yesterday I was fastest or second fastest.  All downhill, natch.



That's exciting! 
What bike is it?

Those Strava segments, are they only on Premium?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 8, 2016)

braindancer said:


> A twat collided into my this morning whilst overtaking me in a place where he shouldn't have - sent me into a big wobble and Clerkenwell Road is not somewhere you want to be wobbling.  The twat didn't even apologise - he just sped off.  What sort of a twat cyclist doesn't apologise to another cyclist after having ploughed into them?



That stretch from Blackfriars, Thameslink and into Farringdon is full of twats - it's the same place where the BMC fat wanker started hurling abuse at me...I mean c'mon...fucking newbie bellends.


----------



## plurker (Sep 9, 2016)

plurker said:


> Rebroke a toe that I broke in June, fractured a metatarsal in the same foot, and fractured scaphoid bone where thumb joins wrist.
> Six weeks on trains. Beyond gutted.



Been back on the bike this week, couldn't handle more train fuckery.

Been taking it slowly, about 14 mph average over the commute.
The first ride I got not one but two flats. My fault on the second, I must have missed the piece of glass when I was changing the tube from the first . I used to always go to LBS for punctures, happy I can now do it myself, on this bike. My hybrid I still can't do, tyres are crazy tight.

And agreed on the Blackfriars area, that's the tail end of my commute in, and the worst section also, less pleasant now the CS infra is in, I think...

Still, it beats the hell out of public transport in all ways.


----------



## braindancer (Sep 9, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> That stretch from Blackfriars, Thameslink and into Farringdon is full of twats - it's the same place where the BMC fat wanker started hurling abuse at me...I mean c'mon...fucking newbie bellends.



Yeah - there are plenty of other routes I could take - and normally do - but to mix it up a bit I sometimes find myself going in that way and generally regret it!


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 9, 2016)

I can't figure out the southbound cycle track there - I usually come on from Smithfield, am I supposed to wait at some traffic lights before crossing to the other side? Fuck that, I'll stay on the road.


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 9, 2016)

Basically, yeah.  It's quite nice when you get on, definitely slower but infinitely less stressful imo.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 9, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> I can't figure out the southbound cycle track there - I usually come on from Smithfield, am I supposed to wait at some traffic lights before crossing to the other side? Fuck that, I'll stay on the road.


That's right.



A modicum of patience is required. Mix it with the traffic if you like, but I love being out of it  If you include the barely-trafficked side streets round the back of Elephant, it's car-free all the way from Smithfield to Newington Butts. Lovely


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 9, 2016)

It tends to be weekends or at night when I'm going that way, often not many cars about, so not much hassle staying on the road. There didn't just seem to be an option for swinging across the road and getting on it without lights. They could have put an island in somewhere so that you could wait in the middle if you wanted a quicker way on.


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 9, 2016)

The switch is just  south of holborn viaduct, for reference. 

ETA: muh, didnt see the map. Herp derp. stupid mobile.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 9, 2016)

Crispy said:


> That's right.
> 
> View attachment 92283
> 
> A modicum of patience is required. Mix it with the traffic if you like, but I love being out of it



Me too.
I ride through this pretty much every other day.
Sometimes through the meat market to get the miles in.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 10, 2016)

The gf used to work in Smithfield, I'd meet her after work but if she wasn't ready to come out yet I'd do laps of Smithfield, cutting through that bit in the middle. I think I managed about 20 one time. There's been some road race event in the past doing larger laps around there.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah, so I wasn't going to go ahead with the planned purchase of a new lock the other night when I had to spend money on lights I didn't need.  Took the old lock off today and put the new one on just do it was ready to go come Monday morning.

Just as well I did, tbh:


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 10, 2016)

My lock is truly ancient - possibly 15 years or so, and out in all weathers and  I occasionally get worried and dream up strategies... the replacement lock I bought was far too heavy for my liking ...

Anyway, not being able to resist buying cutting discs for my so far unused angle grinder almost set me off again


----------



## stavros (Sep 10, 2016)

In case it makes any difference to anyone, here's a quick heads-up that this coming Wednesday is national Cycle to Work Day.


----------



## Winot (Sep 13, 2016)

Three close passes on ride home just now:

1. Coming south through Kennington Green the roadworks are too close to let cars overtake cyclists (and there's a sign saying don't do it). Twat in a 4x4 tried to overtake then gave me a mouthful of abuse for taking primary to stop him doing so.

2. JCB came past at speed less than a foot away on Clapham Rd. Protested that he was outside the blue cycle track (which is far too narrow) - evidence that they can do more harm than good as drivers think they can drive to the edge.

3. Car overtook at pinch point on King's Avenue as I was taking primary to go through it.

Grrr. The kind of commute that makes you despair of cycling in London.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 16, 2016)

I rode to work today - for the first time,  as the van is out of MOT till next week. I was really worried as it's up a very hilly route- but I rode 3/4 of it on the way and 7/8 on the way back. It's made feel amazing! I'll be doing it tomorrow and Sunday as well- Can't wait!! Riding into work actually made me feel less tired!! Endorphins....


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 17, 2016)

Was thinking about this thread as I came down the new bits over Blackfriars the other day - it's definitely slower (compounded by being an extra 2km on my route), but it's so much less stressful that's a really great tradeoff to make.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 17, 2016)

I did the new lane southbound from Farringdon properly today (since I was on the slow bike with the nipper on the back). Waited about two minutes to cross onto it from the lights while cars streamed past in the regular lane on green, after a couple of hundred metres on it there was another two minute wait at the next big crossroads as the light changed to red on the way down (if I had been on the road bike and floored it I might have , but it shouldn't be designed for that sort of speed). Doesn't appear that the lights are in sync. Load of shite.

Turned onto CS1 at the bridge and headed to Westminster. This bit is really nice, except the ramps for the pedestrian crossings seem unreasonably steep - even at a low speed they make the baby seat on the back jerk up and down quite harshly.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 18, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> Doesn't appear that the lights are in sync. Load of shite.


Sometimes it's green when you get there, sometimes it's not. I believe the Fleet Street traffic going across at Ludgate CIrcus is more important, so if any light sequence is synchronised it'll be theirs.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 20, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Sometimes it's green when you get there, sometimes it's not. I believe the Fleet Street traffic going across at Ludgate CIrcus is more important, so if any light sequence is synchronised it'll be theirs.



Traffic on the main carriageway heading south continued to flow for quite a while after the cycle lane had gone red. If I'd stayed on the road I'd have been a couple of minutes ahead.

I've just checked out how long I was held up (via Strava fly by) and at each set of lights I had to wait approximately 1m25 (so nearly three minutes in total over a short stretch of road). That's not very convenient, it feels like being a freight train stuck in the goods loop for the fast motorised traffic to pass, not like being on a superhighway. Maybe I was just unlucky. I've never seen the light at the crossover on green, maybe it's controlled by a sensor so not triggered unless you enter the lane (so in that respect not much better than the push-a-button-and-wait crap you get at a toucan).


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 20, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> Traffic on the main carriageway heading south continued to flow for quite a while after the cycle lane had gone red. If I'd stayed on the road I'd have been a couple of minutes ahead.
> 
> I've just checked out how long I was held up (via Strava fly by) and at each set of lights I had to wait approximately 1m25 (so nearly three minutes in total over a short stretch of road). That's not very convenient, it feels like being a freight train stuck in the goods loop for the fast motorised traffic to pass, not like being on a superhighway. Maybe I was just unlucky. I've never seen the light at the crossover on green, maybe it's controlled by a sensor so not triggered unless you enter the lane (so in that respect not much better than the push-a-button-and-wait crap you get at a toucan).


If I miss that light I just filter in and use the road. 
Far too much stop starting on the cycle path.


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 22, 2016)

Gonna be commuting along from Peckham to Victoria from next week, they've got that new cycle lane past Vauxhall, is that right?   Anything new to get me the other side of Victoria without getting squashed?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 22, 2016)

iamwithnail said:


> Gonna be commuting along from Peckham to Victoria from next week, they've got that new cycle lane past Vauxhall, is that right?   Anything new to get me the other side of Victoria without getting squashed?



I sometimes go through there.
It's safer than before, just look out for pedestrians on headphones when you reach the arches (minor really).


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 22, 2016)

Oh, it goes through that way?  Interesting.  Might need to take a little pootle along at the weekend to see how it all works while it's quiet.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 22, 2016)

iamwithnail said:


> Oh, it goes through that way?  Interesting.  Might need to take a little pootle along at the weekend to see how it all works while it's quiet.



I'm southbound when going through that way (northbound I take a different route).


----------



## Crispy (Sep 22, 2016)

The improvements from Oval to Pimlico are fantastic and you can follow along on Streetview. At Vauxhall, Northbound goes on the road next to the ped tunnel
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...4!1stmij4xl9w_QGLcwLoBEDeg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
Be sure not to miss the LH turning for the continuation of CS5 rather than heading further up Vauxhall Bridge Road
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...4!1saw_FvXV8kqN9KmUVvwOwvw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
This only gets you as far as Pimlico tube however, after which you're on your own (they chickened out of pushing the route all the way past Victoria  ). Take Belgrave Square/Road through Pimlico and approach Victoria Station from behind going North. Once you're at the station, from any direction the roads are shite. Victoria Station itself is effectively the island of a huge roundabout so you've got no choice but to take Vauxhall Bridge Road going South. It's nice and wide, and picks up the CS5 segregated route about 2/3 of the way along it.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 22, 2016)

My van is now MOT 'd However going to continue to cycle to work as long as the weather is not too adverse. I have a much better temperament when I'm cycling. Vehicle drivers are cunts.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 22, 2016)

I've moved jobs to a shop in another part of Edinburgh and my commute has gone from just over a mile along back roads to just over four miles right through the busiest part of the city centre. It's a learning curve  it's also the best part of 400 feet of climbing on the way home. I'm going to get fit.


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks for that Crispy ! That's super helpful. Think I'll go across and right after the bridge ab round Vincent square and thirlby road - I'm going to be the St James park station side of Victoria and that'll avoid going round the station...

weepiper I feel that. My commutes gone from 40 feet to my kitchen to 4miles into town!


----------



## The Boy (Sep 22, 2016)

weepiper said:


> I've moved jobs to a shop in another part of Edinburgh and my commute has gone from just over a mile along back roads to just over four miles right through the busiest part of the city centre. It's a learning curve  it's also the best part of 400 feet of climbing on the way home. I'm going to get fit.



Hope you're not doing city centre at rush hour.  Horrible, horrible experience when I've had to do it.

Edit:  actually, my commute goes through town and is lovely.  Lothian rd, princes st etc is fucking grim though.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 22, 2016)

Fwiw, Im getting used to me new commute.  Down to 32 minutes ish journey time in way in, and got home in 21 minutes dead this evening.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 22, 2016)

The Boy said:


> Hope you're not doing city centre at rush hour.  Horrible, horrible experience when I've had to do it.
> 
> Edit:  actually, my commute goes through town and is lovely.  Lothian rd, princes st etc is fucking grim though.


Yeah. So far I've tried the Mound and Broughton St/the Bridges as a way through. Both quite scary


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 23, 2016)

weepiper said:


> Yeah. So far I've tried the Mound and Broughton St/the Bridges as a way through. Both quite scary



Is it practical to head in a bit earlier, or does that not fit around childcare things? On my commute I found setting off at 7:15 rather than 7:45 was much better, hardly any traffic.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 23, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> Is it practical to head in a bit earlier, or does that not fit around childcare things? On my commute I found setting off at 7:15 rather than 7:45 was much better, hardly any traffic.


No, I have to drop the kids at school first which means leaving at 8.40am. It's actually worse on the way home - on the way there it's all downhill so I can either keep up with or am usually faster than the traffic. On the way home (leaving at 5pm) it's all uphill (some of it pretty steep) so it feels much more vulnerable when you get caught with buses or trucks right next to you.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 23, 2016)

weepiper said:


> Yeah. So far I've tried the Mound and Broughton St/the Bridges as a way through. Both quite scary



Yeah, North -> South and vice versa is the big gap in even basic cycle infrastructure in the city.  You can either: go Bridges to Broughton street which means Leith Street and three horrible junctions; the Mound which again means two pretty grim junctions as well as the added bonus of negotiating tram tracks, or; Lothian Rd which is simply horrible, followed by the abortion that is the West End.  And tram tracks.

Anything else is just too much of a detour to make it worthwhile.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 23, 2016)

The Boy said:


> Yeah, North -> South and vice versa is the big gap in even basic cycle infrastructure in the city.  You can either: go Bridges to Broughton street which means Leith Street and three horrible junctions; the Mound which again means two pretty grim junctions as well as the added bonus of negotiating tram tracks, or; Lothian Rd which is simply horrible, followed by the abortion that is the West End.  And tram tracks.
> 
> Anything else is just too much of a detour to make it worthwhile.



yes, that's pretty much it. I do have quite a good route which goes through the back of the New Town then comes across the tram tracks at a pedestrian crossing at Haymarket then goes up through back streets/cycle path across Fountainbridge and through the arse end of Polwarth/Bruntsfield but it takes like 15 minutes longer which isn't an option on the days when I have to be back to relieve the kids' dad of them by a certain time.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 23, 2016)

weepiper said:


> yes, that's pretty much it. I do have quite a good route which goes through the back of the New Town then comes across the tram tracks at a pedestrian crossing at Haymarket then goes up through back streets/cycle path across Fountainbridge and through the arse end of Polwarth/Bruntsfield but it takes like 15 minutes longer which isn't an option on the days when I have to be back to relieve the kids' dad of them by a certain time.



Yeah, I was looking to see if there was an easy way onto NEPN, then Gorgie and on towards the south side.  Best I could come up with was actually heading downhill, then McDonald Rd -> Brunswick Rd -> Easter Rd -> Scabbyhill -> Holyrood park, then pick your favourite route out from there. But that, while a nice enough journey would basically more than double the journey time.

SO the moral of the story is: when you're riding home make sure you have your D-lock to hand


----------



## The Boy (Sep 29, 2016)

I was *almost* disappointed that the promised 45+mph gusts didn't materialise this morning.  The twats in cars seem to be extra twattish when the weather turns though.  I can only assume it's people who don't usually drive at rush hour reaching for the keys once it gets a bit miserable and just aren't used to mixing with rush hour traffic.

Speaking of rush hour traffic, there was all sorts of hilarious nobishness going on on my way home around school run time.  You could smell the impotence.


----------



## stavros (Oct 1, 2016)

My back wheel's a bit fucked, with it slipping when it reaches a certain piece, inside the hub rather than on the cassette. It's especially bad when trying the accelerate from a standing start. It's better if I lead with my left leg, but this goes against how I've been riding a bike for the last thirty odd years.

New wheel later in the week.


----------



## stavros (Oct 2, 2016)

Given the problems above I deliberately kept it steady this morning, not accelerating hard and not standing on the climbs, and yet I still averaged 15.5mph for over an hour.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 3, 2016)

Bloody nippy this morning. Full-fingered gloves and a wooly hat!


----------



## The Boy (Oct 3, 2016)

I was promised gusts if 45+mph last week and they didn't materialise.

Today I was promised 5mph winds.  In reality the wind had me crawling up in my Granny ring - first time I've used it in years.


----------



## iamwithnail (Oct 5, 2016)

Was definitely a bit nippy on Monday, less so the last two days.  I've gone to commuting into victoria now, which is quite nice, really now that they've done all that segregated lanes work over Vauxhall bridge.  22 minutes door to door in rush hour seems fine to me!


----------



## stavros (Oct 14, 2016)

An in-work journey rather than a commute, but I raced back from a meeting to catch a specific train, as I knew they were only hourly, and just made it. I promptly found that the train was cancelled with a replacement bus service. I managed to get the bike on whilst the driver was having a fag and I think I was too settled by the time he got back to raise any objections.


----------



## plurker (Oct 18, 2016)

Had a meeting in Shoreditch this morning, so a slightly different route.

Nightmare. Riding from elephant and castle to Shoreditch, over London Bridge. Practically standstill traffic all the way along Borough high st, over the bridge and all thru the city.. Dropped my average speed from my usual 15-16 mph down to 10. Glad I don't have to do that every day!!

Tomorrow I've a morning meeting at Sloane square, so see how that goes!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 18, 2016)

plurker said:


> Nightmare. Riding from elephant and castle to Shoreditch, over London Bridge. Practically standstill traffic all the way along Borough high st, over the bridge and all thru the city.. Dropped my average speed from my usual 15-16 mph down to 10. Glad I don't have to do that every day!!



Use Southwark bridge instead. Slightly longer distance, but much much better roads and paths.


----------



## plurker (Oct 18, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Use Southwark bridge instead. Slightly longer distance, but much much better roads and paths.


Yeah. I was even thinking of my usual route over Blackfriars then cutting across.

Tomorrow's ride looks nice thru Clapham Common tho


----------



## Winot (Oct 20, 2016)

Went for a curry in the East End last night (just north of Cable St) and discovered the extension of the CS3 on my way home to Brixton. Bloody hell it's fantastic - TFL has completely sorted the horrible bit north of the Tower and you can now cycle on completely segregated cycle tracks from Cable St all the way to Elephant. The bit along Upper Thames St is a revelation!

Couldn't quite work out if there was a way to get up onto Blackfriars Bridge other than going under it east->west then doubling back to the southbound track - anyone know?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 20, 2016)

Winot said:


> Went for a curry in the East End last night (just north of Cable St) and discovered the extension of the CS3 on my way home to Brixton. Bloody hell it's fantastic - TFL has completely sorted the horrible bit north of the Tower and you can now cycle on completely segregated cycle tracks from Cable St all the way to Elephant. The bit along Upper Thames St is a revelation!
> 
> Couldn't quite work out if there was a way to get up onto Blackfriars Bridge other than going under it east->west then doubling back to the southbound track - anyone know?



That's the "official" route, but you can take this shortcut via Lambeth Hill onto Queen Victoria Street, which has a more direct junction at Blackfriars:



QVSt. Isn't as pleasant to ride on though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2016)

They've invented a Vomit-o-lock:
Bike lock developed that makes thieves immediately vomit

I see a number of flaws to this.


----------



## stavros (Oct 23, 2016)

I did another 2 mile TT along a dual carriageway today, into a bit of ahead wind, and felt good. It was almost spoilt by a 4x4 twat at a roundabout later on who pulled out of the exit before mine and right across me.


----------



## plurker (Oct 26, 2016)

My regular ride, old Peugeot racer, is in LBS for a new bottom bracket and chain set, so last night I dug my old hybrid out of the cellar.  
One perished inner tube needed replaced, but the brakes were non-functioning – levers had no resistance and all the way to touch the handlebar.

Did a quick google, and subsequently managed to ‘burp’ the hydraulic disc brakes – it’s kind of a simple bleed.

Riding today was interesting – it handles so differently from the racer, I felt like Danny McAskill too, though I only jumped on and off a couple of kerbs.
It felt really slow, but Strava says it was about the same as normal…them lycra boys don't like being overtaken by hybrids


----------



## Crispy (Oct 30, 2016)

Clocks going back means it *will* be dark on the ride home tomorrow. Make sure your lights have batteries, people!


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 31, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Clocks going back means it *will* be dark on the ride home tomorrow. Make sure your lights have batteries, people!



Dark before 5 even. I had to drop onto the canal for the last half-mile, lights were on the other bike


----------



## iamwithnail (Oct 31, 2016)

Charging my lights for going back to work as we speak!


----------



## toblerone3 (Nov 1, 2016)

Unfortunately my front light went dark on my ride home last night.  Its one of those charge from USB lights







 and it gives no warning before running out of juice.  Previously you could tell when the battery needed recharging as the light began to go a bit dimmer.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 1, 2016)

Always take two front and two rear lights. They're cheap enough to buy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2016)

Utterly pointless cycle lanes #748382:


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 1, 2016)

I think I would make a point of simply jumping that light - not being Danny MacAskill.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 1, 2016)

It's for crossing the road isn't it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2016)

Crispy said:


> It's for crossing the road isn't it?


I think so. Still pointless. And confusing for someone passing by it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2016)

gentlegreen said:


> I think I would make a point of simply jumping that light - not being Danny MacAskill.


 Not a good idea if it's red as there's traffic coming from the right at speed. Best to hold back and wait at that place.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 1, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I think so. Still pointless. And confusing for someone passing by it.



Doesn't it have its own light though, for cyclists turning right?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 1, 2016)

Oh I see - it isn't a cyclists' bypass.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2016)

iamwithnail said:


> Doesn't it have its own light though, for cyclists turning right?


Nope - there are blue signs on either side of the road for those crossing it but nothing for anyone coming from the road. If I had wanted to turn right, it could have been useful, but no one turns right there as it's just coming from where you've been.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 1, 2016)

So it's effectively the UK equivalent of a "Copenhagen Left" ?


----------



## doddles (Nov 2, 2016)

a_chap said:


> Always take two front and two rear lights. They're cheap enough to buy.


Maybe not for the speedsters, but I have lightweight hub dynamo in my front wheel. Powers a very bright front light and a rear light/reflector combo. Never have to worry about forgetting the lights or batteries again. They're installed on about 90% of commuter bikes in The Netherlands, Germany, Denmark but virtually no one has them here. Stupid because they are really good.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 2, 2016)

doddles said:


> Maybe not for the speedsters, but I have lightweight hub dynamo in my front wheel. Powers a very bright front light and a rear light/reflector combo. Never have to worry about forgetting the lights or batteries again. They're installed on about 90% of commuter bikes in The Netherlands, Germany, Denmark but virtually no one has them here. Stupid because they are really good.



I have dyno hubs on three bikes. Doesn't mean a bulb won't fail.

Take a spare light.


----------



## Winot (Nov 2, 2016)

Yep hub dynamo here as well. Combine it with a flashing LED rear.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 2, 2016)

Enjoyable cycle journey in, this is the perfect weather. Cold but dry. Good visibility.
Avoided Blackfriars and went through Waterloo. Speedy as hell.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 2, 2016)

Yeah, it was great to be out in this morning, except the closure of Camberwell New Road has added 25% onto my journey time. (Admittedly, this takes it to about 27 minutes, so hardly arduous, but still annoying.)  can't work out if it's better to go round through the hospital and up towards far end of CNR towards Oval, skipping out the closed bit, or wheel the bike through the closed bit which has very narrow paths.  Doesn't seem to be much in it in terms of times.


----------



## moon (Nov 2, 2016)

I just saw this
'An Italian prince died of 'catastrophic injuries' after being dragged under the wheels of a lorry in London while cycling to a university lecture.'
Filippo Corsini dies of 'catastrophic injuries' after he was dragged under lorry | Daily Mail Online

and they want to attract more rich people to live in London, yet they don't want to fix the transport network issues and are happy to have millions of aircraft flying low over the city.
Such a joke


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 2, 2016)

moon said:


> I just saw this
> 'An Italian prince died of 'catastrophic injuries' after being dragged under the wheels of a lorry in London while cycling to a university lecture.'
> Filippo Corsini dies of 'catastrophic injuries' after he was dragged under lorry | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...



That's a big story - surprised it wasn't on last night's local news.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2016)

moon said:


> I just saw this
> 'An Italian prince died of 'catastrophic injuries' after being dragged under the wheels of a lorry in London while cycling to a university lecture.'
> Filippo Corsini dies of 'catastrophic injuries' after he was dragged under lorry | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...


Dozens of cyclists have been run over and killed over the years I've been cycling and it's never been on the tv news


----------



## Crispy (Nov 2, 2016)

I saw the headline on the Standard last night "KILLED CYCLIST WAS ITALIAN PRINCE" which to my mind was three words too long.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 2, 2016)

Bloody freezing when I got up so put on thick wolly hat and Alpine gloves. Sweltered by the time I got to work. So that was a mistake.

Surprisingly mild when I left work so no gloves and just a cycling cap. Bloody freezing by the time I got home. So that was a mistake.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 2, 2016)

Gloves on, here.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2016)

Glove weather? Ha! You jessies


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 2, 2016)

Might have to stop wearing shorts soon.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 2, 2016)

I put my bigger jacket on, and compensated by cycling along with it open.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 2, 2016)

Some cunt who lives off Blenheim Gardens spat at me while cycling (he spat to the right while I overtook him - fortunately it missed my face by about 30cm).

I called him a whole bunch of names - (the holy trinity of 'cunt,' 'fuck' and 'wanker').
He was very apologetic but somewhow, I felt he got off lightly.

It was a nice day until that happened.


----------



## plurker (Nov 2, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> Might have to step wearing shorts soon.



I wear shorts for all but the coldest days. Put fingered gloves on today though, and got a chilly ear. Just the one.

I'm starting to get really shouty at people typing on their phones whilst driving. Might get myself into trouble!


----------



## Crispy (Nov 2, 2016)

As long as my ears and fingers are warm, it's shorts for everything but actual snow for me.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 2, 2016)

I was riding about in a T-shirt two days ago. I'd be digging the leggings out if I could be arsed to do a ride tonight, but I can't be bothered.

Does anyone have a recommendation for a bright but not very heavy front light? For my late night rides I'm currently using a small Catseye halogen one which is OK for being seen, but there's a few dark roads up North London where I could do with something better to pick out the potholes. I have a super bright Cree eBay special, but it's bulky and probably more brightness than I need. Happy with a shortish run time as I'm usually only out for about an hour at the moment, two max.


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 2, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a bright but not very heavy front light?



The Exposure Race Mk.11 is 190g but has 1,700 lumens - I don't think that can be beat for light output per gram.

The Garmin Vario is very good but it's "only" 600 lumens and you don't really get the full value from it unless you already have a Garmin Edge. My Vario is the light I use the most because it adjusts itself based on your speed and the ambient light.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 3, 2016)

Crikey, thought my lights (£80 &£30) were expensive.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 3, 2016)

the dark nights are here, so I spunked 5.99 on an additional pair of sports direct made lights, as everywhere else in EC2 wanted about £50 a pair


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 3, 2016)

I got a good set for the kid's bike, £12.99 from Cycle Surgery (ugh) of all places.  Considering getting a set as backup for mine.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 3, 2016)

There are usually pretty good deals on bike lights from PlanetX.

Road Bikes, Mountain, Track & Triathlon/Time Trial Bikes | Planet X Bikes


----------



## braindancer (Nov 4, 2016)

a_chap said:


> You need a challenge like "Randonneur Round the Year". You complete one ride of 200km (125 miles) each month for a year and get...
> ...a badge
> 
> More info here - http://www.highergrangefarm.fsnet.co.uk/PeakAudax/rrty.htm - sorry for the crap web site tho.



Oh dear.  I'm now attempting this.  September and October done - and November's 200 planned for Sunday.  Not currently looking forward to December, January or February!


----------



## a_chap (Nov 5, 2016)

I did five consecutive years...


----------



## tommers (Nov 5, 2016)

.


----------



## braindancer (Nov 6, 2016)

braindancer said:


> Oh dear.  I'm now attempting this.  September and October done - and November's 200 planned for Sunday.  Not currently looking forward to December, January or February!



A ride of too halves - the morning was bright, but with a cold northerly bastard of a headwind - the afternoon was sopping wet, but at least I had the tail wind.  I need some new gloves - mine got waterlogged pretty swiftly in the rain this afternoon and my hands became so cold I could hardly use my gear shifters.  

Any suggestions?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 12, 2016)

cold and slightly scarey when going through parks as the wet leaves are treacherous. I didnt know Burgess park was unlit until last week. I have dumped the Northern Ireland leather gloves for some fleece ones, purely to wipe the drooling snot from my nose. 

Upside ? the T34 on mandela way has been repainted and I only called one driver a cunt today. and my legs are looking great in cycling shorts. The rest of me is grotesque.


----------



## Winot (Nov 24, 2016)

Harleyford Rd closed at Oval tube and heavy congestion all the way back to Stockwell. Apparently Brixton Rd busy too.

BBC traffic site reporting that road closed for 'police incident'.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 24, 2016)

Went past there, looked like an accident.  Lots of sirens, lots of blue light vehicles - probably 4/5 police cars and a couple of ambulances.  whatever it was must've been grim.  We got diverted up Kennington Road and whatnot, I got a bit lost and ended up coming over Lambeth Bridge.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm London today (and tomorrow ) and am surprised how few people there are riding bikes compared to the last time I was down here. Are they all riding on the superhighways now?


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 24, 2016)

a_chap said:


> I'm London today (and tomorrow ) and am surprised how few people there are riding bikes compared to the last time I was down here. Are they all riding on the superhighways now?


Was it summer last time you where here?


----------



## a_chap (Nov 24, 2016)

Yes. How on earth did you know that?


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 24, 2016)

a_chap said:


> Yes. How on earth did you know that?




There are still a lot of cyclists. But only during rush hour, and everyone is a bit more serious.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 25, 2016)

my coccyx is fucking killing me and I have a dull ache in my vestibules.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 25, 2016)

joustmaster said:


> There are still a lot of cyclists. But only during rush hour, and everyone is a bit more serious.



I was out for a couple of hours sprinting round bits of north London at 12:30 am this morning and saw around half a dozen other cyclists still out at that time, all looking pretty purposeful.


----------



## Winot (Nov 25, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> I was out for a couple of hours sprinting round bits of north London at 12:30 am this morning and saw around half a dozen other cyclists still out at that time, all looking pretty purposeful.



I went through a stage (when I was younger so with more energy and no money for cabs) of going clubbing then cycling home at 2/3am. Was great - home in 30-45 mins on nice empty roads.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 30, 2016)

Early data shows the segregated London cycle superhighways are being heavily used: Huge growth in use of London's protected Cycle Superhighways, says TfL

at peak times:
70% of traffic on Blackfriars bridge (does not count pedestrians) - 4.6k cyclists in the morning, 3.7k in the evening (anyone in London want to venture why this would be different?)
52% of traffic on Victoria embankment (you need to got to the linked TfL document for this stat), 3.6k am and 3.3k pm.

50% increase in cycling on the superhighways since segregation.

useful stats when someone says they aren't being used or that they are taking up too much space:



> 6.32 In terms of total people movement, rather than the quantity of vehicles, initial findings into the road space efficiency of CSEW and CSNS suggest that at peak times, the new cycling infrastructure moves an average of 46 per cent of people along the route at key congested locations, despite occupying only 30 per cent of the road space. Two weeks after opening, the CSEW and CSNS corridors are moving five per cent more people per hour than they could without cycle lanes, a number that will increase as they attract more cyclists.


http://content.tfl.gov.uk/pic-161130-07-cycle-quietways.pdf


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 30, 2016)

That's cool.  For me it's not that they save much time (if any) - they don't.  It just takes cycling to work from being a fairly 'on-edge', hyper aware activity to being something that's quite pleasant and significantly less stressful.  The worst bit of my commute now is along Camberwell New Road between Camberwell Green and Oval - where there's just painted lanes and lots of traffic, I can avoid that by going the back roads though.  

tl;dr - MOAR LANES PLZ


----------



## Winot (Nov 30, 2016)

BigTom said:


> 70% of traffic on Blackfriars bridge (does not count pedestrians) - 4.6k cyclists in the morning, 3.7k in the evening (anyone in London want to venture why this would be different?)



900 cyclists regularly out on the piss


----------



## Crispy (Nov 30, 2016)

Evening peak is always more spread out than morning. Everyone's in for 9, but lots of people go home early or late.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 30, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Evening peak is always more spread out than morning. Everyone's in for 9, but lots of people go home early or late.



cheers - obvious answer that never occurred to me


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 30, 2016)

Its great to see how well used and busy the proper cycle lanes are.

The crowds and the lanes being more narrow than the roads is really slowing me down, though.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 30, 2016)

Any one else hate the green laser bike projection on the front of the Boris bikes/Sadiq cycles?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 30, 2016)

joustmaster said:


> Any one else hate the green laser bike projection on the front of the Boris bikes/Sadiq cycles?


So they finally managed to offload those crappy crowdfunded things ?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 30, 2016)

gentlegreen said:


> So they finally managed to offload those crappy crowdfunded things ?


Only the red ones must have been selling


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 30, 2016)

They're so distracting. 

They dance all over the place and make people take their eyes of the road


----------



## Crispy (Nov 30, 2016)

They should be mounted to the head tube rather than the handlebars, at the very least. (if there is such a part on the Boris Tank)


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 30, 2016)

Coincidentally, I ordered another set of cheapo rubber lights for dire emergencies - (approx £1 delivered from China) and couldn't resist some novelty spoke lights - I can't think when I'll use them as I don't cycle in the dark unless I have to and the 32 LED one that makes actual patterns has three AAA batteries so will probably add noticeable vibration at any speed ...  but it was cheap.

 

Crispy how robust did your electroluminescent wiring prove to be ?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 30, 2016)

gentlegreen said:


> Crispy how robust did your electroluminescent wiring prove to be ?


It degrades in UV light, so it's no good for the long term (unless you ride your bike at night only and store it indoors!)


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 30, 2016)

Thameslink Station (St Paul's exit), fire engines and shit. Very distractive and nearly crashed into a stationary cyclist.

Great ride in and out. Weather is lush.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 30, 2016)

Whaaaaaat?  It was -3 when I left this morning! I looked at the frost on the road and took the train.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 30, 2016)

Just on the topic of lights, if you are a filthy rich posh sounding banking type, don't come into one branch of a chain at 5 to closing time, buy a £180 front light and a £25 helmet without leaving your customer details then try to return the light for a refund at another branch the next day, covered in mud, because it has a feature that you 'don't like'. They_ will _know you thought you could just borrow it to go nightriding with your pal that does mountain biking more than you and they _will _tell you politely to GTF.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 30, 2016)

iamwithnail said:


> Whaaaaaat?  It was -3 when I left this morning! I looked at the frost on the road and took the train.



At 9am? It was sunny with a tiny bit of frost in Streatham.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 30, 2016)

-7 here this morning.

I too opted for four wheels. And a heater.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 30, 2016)

-2 here and I rode as always but then it's only 20minutes.


----------



## dylanredefined (Nov 30, 2016)

Cold though an suv actually moved over to let me through which was nice. Broke a bike light which was annoying.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 30, 2016)

Ski mitts going and returning but no sign of ice.
If I hadn't ruined my right thumb with my house renovations, I would have had no problem changing gear.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 30, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> At 9am? It was sunny with a tiny bit of frost in Streatham.



Half eight, -3 it reckoned, -5 with wind-chill.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 30, 2016)

iamwithnail said:


> Half eight, -3 it reckoned, -5 with wind-chill.



Nah, no way man. 
It was maybe -1 at most. Was cold but very sunny.

Then if it does drop more, I have my balaclava ready.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2016)

The sun was too low to do anything when we left home, was freezing. Still nice though.


----------



## The Fornicator (Nov 30, 2016)

06:40 start from Loughborough Junction; in shorts, very hard on the nuts. Didn't give ice a thought, perhaps should have. Bought a buff tonight: 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Buff-Original-Multi-Function-Headwear/dp/B004GUSWXM


----------



## Pgd (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi, putting this here as it's cycle-commuting related.

Until this summer I lived in Croydon/T. Heath and cycle-commuted, hence not really giving a shit about train strikes.  Now I've been dragged out to Sussex (E Grinstead) to be nearer other half's family, which is all well & good, and actually the Southern strikes so far have been relatively kind.  BUT it now appears that there's gonna be some complete close-downs of the network over the next couple of months.  So I'm thinking about alternatives.

I was thinking maybe of driving into S London to somewhere roughly 10-12 miles out (i.e. my old Croydon commuting distance), with the bike in the boot, and then cycling in from there.  A quick look at Google Maps this morning suggests that the traffic isn't *too* bad if I sneak in Oxted/New Addington/Keston way, so that on a good day I might be able to drive for ~1 hour and cycle for ~1 hour and not be down too much time on my usual bike + train + Boris bike arrangement.  But can anyone suggest a good place to leave the car?  Somewhere with a fairly clear run in from E Grinstead, with a fair amount of unrestricted parking nearby, and 10-12 miles from Holborn?  CP park?  Elmers End?  Beckenham/Lower Syd?  Or is this all just madness?

Cheers all!   Be good to hear from any others in the same boat, too


----------



## braindancer (Dec 1, 2016)

The Fornicator said:


> 06:40 start from Loughborough Junction; in shorts, very hard on the nuts. Didn't give ice a thought, perhaps should have. Bought a buff tonight:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Buff-Original-Multi-Function-Headwear/dp/B004GUSWXM



Stop wearing shorts?  Just a thought.... 

Wee bit milder today but still took me 10 minutes to fully regain feeling in my fingers after arriving at work.


----------



## The Fornicator (Dec 1, 2016)

Pgd said:


> Hi, putting this here as it's cycle-commuting related.
> 
> Until this summer I lived in Croydon/T. Heath and cycle-commuted, hence not really giving a shit about train strikes.  Now I've been dragged out to Sussex (E Grinstead) to be nearer other half's family, which is all well & good, and actually the Southern strikes so far have been relatively kind.  BUT it now appears that there's gonna be some complete close-downs of the network over the next couple of months.  So I'm thinking about alternatives.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you want the hill at CP to be part of it.

Afaik, the large car park associated with the CP sports centre is still free. If not I'm not aware of too many restictions that far our  for example the bottom of Gipsy Hill might be worth a look, ditto the streets off Hamlet Rd, Anerley.

You might then look at a cycle route that includes Dulwich Village > Redpost Hill > Herne Hill Rd > Loughborough Rd, etc.

Biggest prob with the plan may be the evening road traffic going back to Beckenham _and beeeeeeyond_ ... can get ugly


----------



## Pgd (Dec 1, 2016)

The Fornicator said:


> It sounds like you want the hill at CP to be part of it.



Nah, not necessarily... I just figured that traffic was likely to be lighter to the east of Croydon, and that kinda puts CP (or Forest Hill) in the way by default...



The Fornicator said:


> Afaik, the large car park associated with the CP sports centre is still free. If not I'm not aware of too many restictions that far our  for example the bottom of Gipsy Hill might be worth a look, ditto the streets off Hamlet Rd, Anerley.
> 
> You might then look at a cycle route that includes Dulwich Village > Redpost Hill > Herne Hill Rd > Loughborough Rd, etc.



Hamlet/Auckland Rd's a good shout, cheers.  You're probably right about restrictions not being a huge problem... it's more about knowing when to stop and get the bike out vs sitting in traffic just to get half-a-mile further on.  I'll just have to suck it & see.



The Fornicator said:


> Biggest prob with the plan may be the evening road traffic going back to Beckenham _and beeeeeeyond_ ... can get ugly



Yep, I'm sure you're right... may be a hit I'll have to take, though.  Cheers.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 1, 2016)

Ski mitts both directions today - I've overcome my queasiness  at the impaired grip and mobility.
My "builder's thumb" makes changing gear a painful option - I'm glad to be home decorating tomorrow - I will immerse my thumb in something greasy as much as possible over the weekend.

Part of my homeward journey was through an unlit park with seriously dense fog, and firing up my 9 x 1.66 watt LED main beam was almost comical - a vertical wall of light right in front of me.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 2, 2016)

It's my toes that are suffering the most on my midnight rides, probably because I have fancy climber's cycling shoes that are designed to keep your feet cool on those summer ascents, not so good for whizzing along Holloway Rd when it's two degrees. I'm rescuing my old unventilated DHBs from my storage facility in the north this weekend, if that doesn't make things better it'll be the overshoes.


----------



## braindancer (Dec 2, 2016)

A cyclist smashed into me from behind this morning when I took the unusual step of stopping at a red light.

He had the cheek to call me a twat - and asked why I had stopped when there was clearly nothing coming?

Er... because the light was red.

What a dick.

No harm done to either party thankfully.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 3, 2016)

braindancer said:


> A cyclist smashed into me from behind this morning...









Can be used against cyclists too. Just saying.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 10, 2016)

Looks like Birmingham will be getting two short segregated routes: New routes - Birmingham Cycle Revolution

Hopefully these won't get destroyed by the anti-cycling section of the council. One of them is a little bit of a diversion on my commute but I'll be using it, partly to add numbers, partly because it'll be preferably to the bit of my commute which is on road. Great news anyway as had pretty well given up hope of segregated routes being proposed, too short but it's a start and easier to get stuff extended than to get things built in the first place I reckon.


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 13, 2016)

Christ, that was bloody horrible this morning.  Normally ~24 minutes took well over 30, weaving in and out of stationary cars.  Combination of the southern strikes, and the burst water main on Camberwell New Road last night still being fixed meant the traffic was basically stationary from the bottom of Camberwell Grove to Vauxhall.  Consequently lots of people in box junctions, doing stupid things, and loads more cyclists than normal. Urggggggggggh.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 13, 2016)

Extremely congested this morning, got well stuck on Bedford Hill into Balham.
Then sillier than usual near Waterloo Bridge.

Apart from that, it was jolly ride in.

Does anyone know how to tighten disc brakes? I only recently had my bike serviced and already, the rear brakes aren't locking.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 13, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Extremely congested this morning, got well stuck on Bedford Hill into Balham.
> Then sillier than usual near Waterloo Bridge.
> 
> Apart from that, it was jolly ride in.
> ...


If you post a photo of the brake caliper I can talk you through it. There's a couple of different types.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 13, 2016)

weepiper said:


> If you post a photo of the brake caliper I can talk you through it. There's a couple of different types.



Apologies for the rubbish low-light pic, I could take another when I'm indoors tonight.

Thanks


----------



## weepiper (Dec 13, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Apologies for the rubbish low-light pic, I could take another when I'm indoors tonight.
> 
> Thanks


Ah, those are notoriously tricky to set up properly and maybe your LBS has done it wrong. They probably need bled. There's a little knurled thumb wheel on the arm where the cable clamp is - if you push that down you should be able to screw it into a thread just underneath. If it won't thread in then it's been set up wrong and the brake won't work, it may be adjustable but may need bled. If you google TRP HY-RD you should find a PDF of the instructions which you can print out to take to the shop (or have a go at yourself)


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 13, 2016)

weepiper said:


> Ah, those are notoriously tricky to set up properly and maybe your LBS has done it wrong. They probably need bled. There's a little knurled thumb wheel on the arm where the cable clamp is - if you push that down you should be able to screw it into a thread just underneath. If it won't thread in then it's been set up wrong and the brake won't work, it may be adjustable but may need bled. If you google TRP HY-RD you should find a PDF of the instructions which you can print out to take to the shop (or have a go at yourself)



They're great when they work...but a pain when they don't !

I hate this bike!

Will search online.

Many Thanks,
m


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 15, 2016)

this week has been pretty serious- with the rail strikes, the roads to London Bridge have been solid. I have come across more risky shitty driving so far this week than in the rest of the year combined. 3 sharp brakings + shouty bad words needed in the first mile. and before you start, I am not some lycra clad bronzed sleek 20 something on a 3K carbon bike and doing 30 mph


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 25, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Apologies for the rubbish low-light pic, I could take another when I'm indoors tonight.
> 
> Thanks



HY-RDs rarely need to be bled if you haven't opened them up and fucked around with them  because the system is closed and has no master cylinder or hose. The first thing to check is the cable tension. HY-RDs are quite sensitive to tension and if it's a shitty cheap cable then it will stretch and the effect will be more noticeable on the rear as that will stretch more. You can lock the caliper with the lock knob, then loosen the cable clamp and haul on the cable with a tensioner (or pliers). The caliper MUST be locked when you do this!

Details here:https://www.trpbrakes.com/userfiles/file/HYRD_Final.pdf

The perfomance may never be better than adequate if the caliper mounts aren't faced accurately. Very few manufacturers bother to do this with any degree of precision. Honorable exception: Focus.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jan 3, 2017)

First cycle commute of the year today and the coldest so far this winter. The cold air was cutting through my fleece as I cycled through Kings Cross and up the wind canyon that is York Way.  Thinking I should have worn another layer to keep the wind/cold air out. Was only a temporary problem though as I warmed up cycling up the first big hill.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 3, 2017)

The cold hurt my ears a bit but I didn't find it that bad tbh. I could still feel my fingers and toes when I got home. 

There seemed to be alot of broken glass on the roads today. I could feel little bits constantly going into my poor tyres


----------



## a_chap (Jan 3, 2017)

Was supposed to have been first commute of the year but our road (never gritted) was slippy enough when I took the dogs for a walk that I decided not to take the chance.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 3, 2017)

Yeah, was -2, 'feels like -5' when I got up at half six so took the train. Slipped walking to the station so that seems prescient.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 4, 2017)

Aye - it was frickin' freezing yesterday, I was cold to the bone, so I wrapped up with extra layers today and was completely boiling - had to stop half way and strip off.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 4, 2017)

Quite pleasant this morning, really! Just came in in shorts and a jacket, and that was plenty.  Glad to be back on the bike, tbh.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 5, 2017)

I just started cycling this week after a year/year and a half/2 year break I can't remember, this morning my hands were so cold that I couldn't take off my helmet when I got to work so I had to sit at my desk in terrible pain as the feeling came back to my fingers with my helmet on


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 5, 2017)

Brrrrrr.  I can just abut feel my fingers again after a warm shower.  Probably need a coffee to hold to sort that.  

I came off a couple of weeks before Christmas, first time in a long time, going v slowly round a mini-roundabout, and the wheels slipped, I wobbled and came down pretty hard.  I was ok, but I totally have The Fear now about slippy roads, especially turning right and especially when it's cold.  Bah.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 5, 2017)

I layered up to the max today so I was pretty toasty.  My parents-in-law bought me some Aldi Winter Cycling Gloves for Crimbo whilst my parents bought me some Enduras which no doubt cost at least 5 times more than the Aldis. 

The Aldis are way better at keeping my hands warm than the Enduras


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 5, 2017)

I was fine today. I accidently left the heating on all night so was boiling when I left home


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 5, 2017)

braindancer said:


> I layered up to the max today so I was pretty toasty.  My parents-in-law bought me some Aldi Winter Cycling Gloves for Crimbo whilst my parents bought me some Enduras which no doubt cost at least 5 times more than the Aldis.
> 
> The Aldis are way better at keeping my hands warm than the Enduras


I have five pairs on rotation - usually OK until they get really damp then I chuck them in the wash.
Unfortunately Aldi changed the design and the last pairs I bought seemed rather stiff...
I wear them all year, and switch to Aldi ski mitts on really frosty mornings.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 10, 2017)

I endorse the Aldi lobster mitts, they do fine for me.

I've used overshoes on my last couple of rides, having discovered that the lightweight well-ventilated climbing bike shoes aren't very good at stopping my toes turning into blocks of ice.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 10, 2017)

I got totally soaked last night, in jeans. was ok.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 10, 2017)

My trainers were still damp this morning after sitting against the radiator most of the eevening.  Should've taken the insoles out, really.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 10, 2017)

Commute was nuts yesterday. Roads were seriously overcrowded and it was stationary for about 5-10 mins in Trafalgar Square, no gaps through the traffic and then the fucking heavy rain.

Not so bad this morning and I'm averaging on 14mph with the flu.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 12, 2017)

can't remember if I've cycled in snow before, reckon I'll be ok this evening at 6pm if it's forecast to start snowing at 5? it doesn't feel icy or anything.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 12, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> can't remember if I've cycled in snow before, reckon I'll be ok this evening at 6pm if it's forecast to start snowing at 5? it doesn't feel icy or anything.


It's just wet as fuck at the moment...

Snow is ok. Maybe better than rain.
Hail is awful.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 12, 2017)

I hate cycling in the snow, can't see the dodgy roads/ potholes etc.

This rain...wish I was better prepared for the journey home.
Guaranteed shit commute - is it possible for the temperature to drop 4 degrees in a space of 1 hour?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 12, 2017)

Another puncture on last night's midnight run, sprinting up near Manor Park, one of those roads with a bollarded bit in the middle to stop through traffic, aimed myself to pass through the bollards but there was a slight kerb there, only a few cm high but enough for quite a jolt when my front wheel hit it (enough probably to have marked the rim) and the tyre deflated pretty quickly.

Last time I did something like this it was up near Crouch Hill, but a two hour walk home in my socks on a very balmy summer night wasn't too much of a pain in the arse. Last night was cold, so I took the wheels off and wrapped them against the frame with a large bit of polythene out of a skip and (after quite a wait) whined pitifully enough at a bus driver ("I'm cold") for him to let me and my dismantled bike on and take me back down to Angel. He initially closed the doors in my face so I did my best pathetic pleading face. Home for 1:30 am, cold and pissed off. I didn't even get the KOM.


----------



## OzT (Jan 13, 2017)

Walked in this morning, couldn't be bothered to sweep the snow and ice off the bike, and didn;t fancy the icy stretches. Yes a part time fair weather cyclist I am


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 13, 2017)

Emerged from the cycle track to snowy roads - fell off at the bottom of a hill so slightly bashed one knee and strained a muscle.
Most annoying thing was I lost a glove off the back so have to wear ski gloves on the way home - luckily I didn't have to push the bike very far as I'm working closer to home.
Fingers crossed I find the glove on the way home - Aldi's recent offerings are really stiff.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 13, 2017)

OzT said:


> Walked in this morning, couldn't be bothered to sweep the snow and ice off the bike, and didn;t fancy the icy stretches. Yes a part time fair weather cyclist I am



Nah, I think that's ok.  I cycle in almost all weathers, but icy rain and slippy roads with 40km/h winds?  Think that's fair to skip!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 13, 2017)

Fucking freezing ride in today.


----------



## OzT (Jan 16, 2017)

Bit wet coming in but least not freezing. And 2nd week of cycling into work and so far today my bum's not sore yet, had a weekend's rest. Can't wait for the bum to man up and allow me to ride without pain, and to walk like a man, not John Wayne


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 16, 2017)

I was surprised how cold I was today, it was 5 so should've been fine with my outers and gloves on, but was frozen when I got in.  Great line of road grime on my ankles as well when I took my socks on.  Might need to get my disc brakes looked at, that's the first time I've (ever) felt them be less than perfect in the wet.  They're over two years old, and only had cursory services so perhaps not surprising.  Just felt very spongy by comparison to normal.


----------



## plurker (Feb 3, 2017)

Rocking the spring vibes today, fingerless gloves and t-shirt. Whoop whoop.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 3, 2017)

Sadly it looks like an anomaly - the wind over this side is set to switch from south to north


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 3, 2017)

Moved office. Same sort of distance, but shitter roads.

Cycling round Regents Park actually feels more dangerous than the dual carriage ways. Its so dark.

Any one have a suggestion for a light to fit to my backpack?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm getting sick of the state of the roads in Leeds. Some are virtually post-apocalyptic, they've been neglected so long. i don't know why the council doesn't seem to consider it a priority to fix them. they're in a dangerous state of disrepair


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 3, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm getting sick of the state of the roads in Leeds. Some are virtually post-apocalyptic, they've been neglected so long. i don't know why the council doesn't seem to consider it a priority to fix them. they're in a dangerous state of disrepair


When I lived in Leeds, there was a massive pothole right by more house.
I reported it here.
Report problems with roads and pavements
I gave loads of information and mentioned that it had injured people.

Nothing happened.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 4, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm getting sick of the state of the roads in Leeds. Some are virtually post-apocalyptic, they've been neglected so long. i don't know why the council doesn't seem to consider it a priority to fix them. they're in a dangerous state of disrepair



Lots of development in the centre over the last decade, which has meant a lot of heavy construction traffic fucking up the roads. The council could have pushed developers to make good the damage, given the deep pockets they have, but this is Leeds and the council is utterly spineless.  Mind, at least you can swerve round a lot of them, something you can't do with the shitty speed bumps I now have to contend with in Norf Landen.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 4, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Lots of development in the centre over the last decade, which has meant a lot of heavy construction traffic fucking up the roads. The council could have pushed developers to make good the damage, given the deep pockets they have, but this is Leeds and the council is utterly spineless.  Mind, at least you can swerve round a lot of them, something you can't do with the shitty speed bumps I now have to contend with in Norf Landen.


I don't think it's construction work that's done this, just neglect. The post-apocalyptic roads I was referring to were in the narrow lanes and cul-de-sacs of Chapel Allerton. You can't swerve them when they're all over a narrow road


----------



## The Boy (Feb 7, 2017)

Took a while for me fingers to warm up this morning, though not nearly as bad as journey home yesterday when they actually went numb on the easy, mostly traffic free section at the start of my homeward journey.  Really need to dig out the long-fingered gloves.  I'm also wearing a t-shirt I bought from a charity shop this morning, as got out of the showers at college to discover that the only top I had was the one I wore in.  This also happened to be the one I wore home yesterday so wasn't going to make people sit and smell me in class.

Pretty sure I spotted an assertive looking weepiper heading down towards Bruntsfield though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 7, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm getting sick of the state of the roads in Leeds. Some are virtually post-apocalyptic, they've been neglected so long. i don't know why the council doesn't seem to consider it a priority to fix them. they're in a dangerous state of disrepair


cheaper to pay compo than repair.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 7, 2017)

The Boy said:


> Took a while for me fingers to warm up this morning, though not nearly as bad as journey home yesterday when they actually went numb on the easy, mostly traffic free section at the start of my homeward journey.  Really need to dig out the long-fingered gloves.  I'm also wearing a t-shirt I bought from a charity shop this morning, as got out of the showers at college to discover that the only top I had was the one I wore in.  This also happened to be the one I wore home yesterday so wasn't going to make people sit and smell me in class.
> 
> Pretty sure I spotted an assertive looking weepiper heading down towards Bruntsfield though.


Possibly- if it had a violently orange helmet and yellow rucksack it was me 
Yesterday's ride home was horrific wasn't it. Double plus hard points for commuting on a bike in that.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 13, 2017)

My cycle commute will hopefully be changing radically later this year or next year.. consultation is just out for a segregated route which I can use instead of my current route Birmingham Cycle Revolution city centre to Selly Oak route              - Birmingham City Council             - Citizen Space
Not sure there's anyone else from Birmingham but if you are please respond to this.


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 1, 2017)

The actual STATE of camberwell new road is just ridiculous, been like this for months. Enjoying the lighter nights though!


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 2, 2017)

The state of most London roads is pretty shocking, especially around The City, it's almost as if they're not taking enough tax off people to pay for the infrastructure they use.

I'd nominate Mount Pleasant (south of the big post depot near Holborn) as the worst road I've come across so far down here, I've been taking a longer route around it if I've got the child seat on so that the wee lad doesn't rattle around in it so much.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> The state of most London roads is pretty shocking, especially around The City, it's almost as if they're not taking enough tax off people to pay for the infrastructure they use.
> 
> I'd nominate Mount Pleasant (south of the big post depot near Holborn) as the worst road I've come across so far down here, I've been taking a longer route around it if I've got the child seat on so that the wee lad doesn't rattle around in it so much.


London roads are pristine compared to Leeds though!


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 2, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> London roads are pristine compared to Leeds though!



My Leeds commute was pretty smooth tbh, though it was mostly on A roads or dual carriageways. Some of the centre was pretty shocking (Wellington St). North London is just speed bumps everywhere, many of which are in a shit state, especially the ones faced with cobbles.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 2, 2017)

My cycle commute will shortly be turning into a rail commute.  I'm going to have to seriously up my non-commute cycling or my fitness is going to plummet as I currently do the best part of 100 miles a week to and from work....


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 2, 2017)

Not had punctures on a Durano tyres for over a year. 
This week, it's 2 punctures in 3 days. Both occasions from bits of glass on the road.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 2, 2017)

braindancer said:


> My cycle commute will shortly be turning into a rail commute.  I'm going to have to seriously up my non-commute cycling or my fitness is going to plummet as I currently do the best part of 100 miles a week to and from work....



Those are good miles.
How come?


----------



## braindancer (Mar 2, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> Those are good miles.
> How come?



I'm moving out of London to Sussex - but will be continuing to work in London, for the time being.....

I will however be working from home twice a week - so my intention is to try and slip in an early morning, lunchtime, or early evening ride on those days to make up for it.  Might get a folder as well - to do the 3 mile ride across London rather than getting the tube.


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 2, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> The state of most London roads is pretty shocking, especially around The City, it's almost as if they're not taking enough tax off people to pay for the infrastructure they use.
> 
> I'd nominate Mount Pleasant (south of the big post depot near Holborn) as the worst road I've come across so far down here, I've been taking a longer route around it if I've got the child seat on so that the wee lad doesn't rattle around in it so much.



Yeah, that's pretty bad actually, surface wise - i was a bit unclear, meant the state of it re: roadworks.  THe same section's been up 3 times in 5 months, by my count - corner with Vassall Road - twice with a water main breakage, and once with gas - there are now another three sections up for a grand total of four (at last count!) in less than a mile.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 2, 2017)

BigTom said:


> My cycle commute will hopefully be changing radically later this year or next year.. consultation is just out for a segregated route which I can use instead of my current route Birmingham Cycle Revolution city centre to Selly Oak route			  - Birmingham City Council			 - Citizen Space
> Not sure there's anyone else from Birmingham but if you are please respond to this.



and also now for the A34 north: Birmingham Cycle Revolution city centre to Perry Barr route			  - Birmingham City Council			 - Citizen Space

beesonthewhatnow

Feel confident these will get built as they are not taking any space away from drivers but fear they are too short to be heavily used or get many more people cycling, and that will make it harder to extend them or build more but hopefully they'll be well used and the start of a network.


----------



## tommers (Mar 6, 2017)

First day's commute this year.  I was cycling along the Thames Path and there's a raised manhole cover that seems to have gone about 2 foot taller over the Winter.  Looking at it the phrase "rising like Olympus above the Seren-geti" popped into my head and then boom!  right into Africa by Toto for the rest of the trip.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 6, 2017)

What's worse than a dangerously close pass by a vehicle? A dangerously close pass by a fucking ambulance


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 13, 2017)

Jesus, was horrible cycling in today.  Has everyone been on the moonjuice? 

Guy at the lights missed his pedals and then had a go at me for 'undercutting' - I was just pulling away from the lights, and we were both at the front, I was by the pavement.  Sanctimonious prick then rode up on the pavement past some pedestrians and jumped a red light.   Car cut in front of me across the cycle path along to vauxhall without indicating, saw a lorry driver screaming at some cyclists along Camberwell New Road, and a lollipop lady yelled at us for 'going too fast' past Westminster school. (She wasn't trying to cross anyone, btw, just heckling from the side of the road.)  ??? (And never mind the usual phalanx of Range Rovers and that dropping their kids off at school, they're fine to zoom past, ofc.) 

Christ.  Was totally het up by the time I got here.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 14, 2017)

the better weather brings out the cycling arseholes I find, the overwintered cyclists *usually* act better as they have had to survive the end times of winter darkness, wet and gloom, This week it seems that everyone has dug out their bikes and is on some kind of mating season display / death by lorry binary choice path.  A special mention goes to the twat on a brand new several £K koga track bike -  yea a real velodrome track bike with no brakes or lights - on London bridge this morning. Looking like a shit chris hoy as he sped between the buses and dumper trucks


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 14, 2017)

Started chewing sugar-free gum again.
Bit my tongue and drew blood right at the start of what was otherwise a relatively uneventful journey.

Was sweating like a pig when I got to work - still not ready to lose a winter layer even when the temperature is a few degrees higher ...


----------



## plurker (Mar 14, 2017)

[QUOTE="gentlegreen, post: 14970740, 
Was sweating like a pig when I got to work - still not ready to lose a winter layer even when the temperature is a few degrees higher ...[/QUOTE]

I'm riding in a t-shirt and shorts this week, bloody lovely up here (ldn). Cloudy today but still warm enough


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 14, 2017)

Yeah, I was hopeful to ditch my jacket today but no such luck.  Had it on and was frozen when I got in. (And another day of lunacy on the roads  ) Camberwell New road continues to be a shitfest.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 14, 2017)

I can't remember how many years ago it was since I last had a puncture during my commute. Oh, how I chuckled at sight of the flat tyre in the knowledge that I stopped bringing a pump and repair kit along.

So, I've just had to walk four miles home


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 14, 2017)

Used those CO2 cartridges to fix puncture last week.
Felt quite satisfying ...


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 14, 2017)

Joyous near personal best on the way home tonight, can't believe the contrast with the mornings' fuckery.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 16, 2017)

fast and fraught. Was chased for 2 miles around SE15 by a fool who beleived I should not have gone up the cycle lane on the inside whilst he was waiting at the lights, thus getting the march on him as we both turned left on green. I used bad words. he used bad words. I stopped after a mile to open a calm dialogue on a quiet side street and explained his small but important error at the lights. He advised me that he lives local and will knock me down one night soon. Oh yes. I remarked that he had a nice registration plate as we parted.That did not calm him down .

not an audi driver oddly enough. maybe it was his wifes car he was in.

eta I am a fucking annoying mouthy cunt when riled

eta2- i am not a hard man,just a wanker


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 29, 2017)

A relatively uneventful start to my ride, then when I pulled off the cycle path at my usual place, first of all there was a bloke tucked into the hedge having a smoke, then I rounded the corner and there was a young woman dressed for a night on the town, with what looked like a quarter pint of cheap white wine in a beer glass in one hand and a pink mobile phone in the other. She asked for my help, but I weighed up the options and decided against stopping - there was a whole street of houses there and it was 7.30 in the morning ...

I really need to get my bike cameras fired up.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 31, 2017)

I've broken yet another saddle - a Spa Cycles Nidd.  

First the tension adjuster, then, while I was dreaming up an improved design, first one rail failed then the other ...  the last mile and a half of the ride home was distinctly interesting ...

Since I deliberately bought a seatpost from them at the same time, I will attempt to claim  - even though it's lasted a whole 16 months this time.

And the price has gone up too 

If I was handy with a welder, I could probably come up with something better - so if I possibly can, I will be taking the now several broken ones with me to France - where welding is a skill I will have the time to acquire.

It's a literal pain in the bum because it takes me months to break them in.
Luckily I probably won't be doing any long rides for a while.


----------



## plurker (Mar 31, 2017)

<londoncentric post>

Recently made a few adjustments to my route, going via Balham and Clapham Common which has shaved about 3 minutes off my commute.
I ride up and along Kennington Lane, and then turn right at the War Museum, joing CS6 there to head over Blakfriars Brisge

I pass one guy regularly along by Stockwell, and he then pops out ahead of me near Blackfriars - got chatting and he said he goes via Elephant & Castle - which must be quicker cause he's in front, so am planning to change that section too.

Every time I go Elephant & Castle I get lost in the back streets though - trying to join up the CS7 and to CS6 is a big fail for me; it looks so simple on the map but I can;t find it in real life! - so might have to chance it on the main roundabout  

Shall report back


----------



## stavros (Apr 1, 2017)

In all my years of cycling, I don't think I've ever gone to the shed to get my bike out and found that both tyres were flat. Some quick patching solved the problems and I had quite a lot of adrenaline when I finally got out.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 1, 2017)

plurker said:


> <londoncentric post>
> 
> Recently made a few adjustments to my route, going via Balham and Clapham Common which has shaved about 3 minutes off my commute.
> I ride up and along Kennington Lane, and then turn right at the War Museum, joing CS6 there to head over Blakfriars Brisge
> ...



Approaching E&C from south, stay in the bus lane



Don't follow the blue paint through the junction; stay on the RHS of the bus lane. There's often buses in the bus stops.



Take the next left after the bus stops. Note the manhole cover in just the right place to fuck you over when it's wet.



Turn right at the end. Worth getting ready to stop for, cos it's a bit of a blind corner



Next left



The junction at the end is light controlled now. This photo is out of date. I have enhanced it.



The crossing cycle traffic is not light controlled so watch it!



Go all the way down past the war museum gardens. Watch out for buses as you turn right. They're supposed to KEEP CLEAR



This next road has a school on it so watch out for kids & parents dropping off (seriously? driving in zone fucking 1 to drop your kids off? jesus.)

Hard to get a good angle on this but you go left at the end



And now you're on the way to Blackfriars' bridge. Do the reverse on the way home, except you take a slightly different route on the South side of E&C. Just follow the herd.


----------



## Winot (Apr 2, 2017)

Crispy did you not used to go right/left at the end of Elliot's Row? That's what I've been doing. 

Also  at the bus drivers keeping the buses running when parked outside that school.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 2, 2017)

Winot said:


> Crispy did you not used to go right/left at the end of Elliot's Row?



It's shorter, but you have to share a narrow bus lane with buses, alongside three oncoming lanes of traffic.



More pleasant to stay in the segregated route.


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 5, 2017)

Can't believe how nice it's been cycling this week, with the reduced traffic cause of the holidays.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 5, 2017)

Crispy said:


> Approaching E&C from south, stay in the bus lane
> 
> View attachment 103356
> 
> ...




My route this morning.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 5, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> I've broken yet another saddle - a Spa Cycles Nidd.



Welding saddle rails is an absolute pain in the dick as it's really hard to get any penetration on the top of the rail without setting the saddle on fire.

Are you clamping in the centre of the rails?

Is the inner surface of the clamp smooth, free of shit and a good fit on the rails?

Do they always snap on the same side?

I've never seen a carbon fibre rail snap so maybe it's time for an upgrade.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 5, 2017)

I had a meeting in Mayfair this morning, but didn't have time to research a decent route. Got gmaps to make me one and then put my phone in my bag strap pocket in the hopes of being able to hear the directions. Didn't quite go according to plan


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2017)

I hadn't thought of the fire problem ...
I'm thinking of subverting the saddle clamp and welding on a laminated leaf spring of some sort.
The nose and / or tensioner usually fail first and I fully intend to try carving a solid plug.

To make it fit me and the bike, I'm having to mount it as far back as I can - I _*think*_ my post has extra layback ...
Usually they fail both sides . And at the front - where my weight *isn't.*- though thinking about it, that means there's more leverage.
I will be seeing if I can find a metallurgist at work to figure out what's going on.

This last time I bought a brand new post from the supplier ...

My weight is around 100KG, so I'm on the upper limit according to some manufacturers...


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 5, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> To make it fit me and the bike, I'm having to mount it as far back as I can



This is why they snap. You need a seatpost with more layback or a longer frame.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 5, 2017)

Yeah. Sounds like your bike is too small GG.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2017)

Darn.

Should I perhaps swing it around the other way. ?


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 6, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> Should I perhaps swing it around the other way. ?



Or maybe just get a bike that's the right size.


----------



## stavros (Apr 6, 2017)

There comes a point where you give up with a particular inner tube, and I reached that point this afternoon as the eighth leak appeared.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 6, 2017)

stavros said:


> There comes a point where you give up with a particular inner tube, and I reached that point this afternoon as the eighth leak appeared.


There's no point in trying to fix them.
A new one costs 3 or 4 quid.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2017)

DownwardDog said:


> Or maybe just get a bike that's the right size.


Thinking about it, the implication is that my 23 inch MTB is too big - I'm 6 foot 2, 31 inch inside leg ... it often feels like I'm perched on top of it...


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 7, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> Thinking about it, the implication is that my 23 inch MTB is too big - I'm 6 foot 2, 31 inch inside leg ... it often feels like I'm perched on top of it...



If the seat has to be fitted in the position in the photo then yes, it's too big. I originally thought you were at the other extremity of the seat rails implying it would be too small.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 7, 2017)

Got to uni in plenty time for shower and breakfast before a last minute revision lecture before my afternoon exam yesterday.

I even checked to make sure I had a clean tshirt, towek and shower gel before I left - no last minute dash the shops for me.  Forgot my keys.

Mad dash home, but no biggie - takes half as long as journey in because gravity. Except I got a puncture half way.  Hand pump in my other bag.

Walked up to the royal mile to get a taxi.  Cash only, so I'm nearly home and I tell the driver to drop me off at tesco.  There's a cash machine there and I can get the messages instead if going after me exam.  Pay the driver and go to lock up me bike then remember why I'm going through this whole rigmarole in the first place. 

Walk home from tesco, shower, changed and bus into uni.  FML.


----------



## stavros (Apr 7, 2017)

joustmaster said:


> There's no point in trying to fix them.
> A new one costs 3 or 4 quid.



Alas putting in a new inner didn't work either, as it was flat when I got to the shed this morning without having gone anywhere. I resolved that in fact the tyre was also gone so I've bought a new one. I couldn't feel anything inside the old tyre or the rim, but the tyre was pretty old.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 7, 2017)

stavros said:


> Alas putting in a new inner didn't work either, as it was flat when I got to the shed this morning without having gone anywhere. I resolved that in fact the tyre was also gone so I've bought a new one. I couldn't feel anything inside the old tyre or the rim, but the tyre was pretty old.


New tyre day is a good day.
You've cycled so much that you have worn it to nowt. Good work, sir.


----------



## stavros (Apr 8, 2017)

It was a right old wrestle to get the new one on though. It's one of those things where a growing a third or fourth hand would be useful.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 9, 2017)

A heads-up for any of you south-of-the-river types that come in via Southwark Bridge - it's shut from 6AM tomorrow until late afternoon for some kind of ceremony, according to notices on it.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 16, 2017)

awful ride in yesterday.
3 miles into journey, the spoke in the front wheel broke.
returned home (took 30 mins).
Used my secondary bike, 3 miles in and almost at the same spot, puncture - and I didn't have a spare tyre.
Terrible day.


----------



## Crispy (May 16, 2017)

This is the worst cycling weather. Warm and humid, with the road still wet from the night's rain. N/S cycle route absolutely heaving with riders.


----------



## plurker (May 17, 2017)

Agreed. Cycling stuff still wet in the morning from the ride the evening before. Nightmare.

But still preferable to the train.


----------



## a_chap (May 18, 2017)

Baffles me why more people don't wear cycle capes when it's raining.


----------



## Crispy (May 18, 2017)

a_chap said:


> Baffles me why more people don't wear cycle capes when it's raining.


Because they're combined personal steam sauna and braking parachute, neither of which I need while cycling. I'd rather just get wet.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 18, 2017)

a_chap said:


> Baffles me why more people don't wear cycle capes when it's raining.



Hard to say. They look so cool.


----------



## iamwithnail (May 18, 2017)

I'd get just as wet under that as not wearing it, speaking as someone who can break a sweat standing up.


----------



## a_chap (May 19, 2017)

Crispy said:


> Because they're combined personal steam sauna and braking parachute



Braking parachute, yes. But sauna??? I assume you've never actually used a cycling cape then.



iamwithnail said:


> I'd get just as wet under that as not wearing it, speaking as someone who can break a sweat standing up.



But that's the best thing about capes. You *don't* sweat under them; the air still circulates round you under the cape.

I stay much drier riding with a cape than a waterproof jacket because it's not boil-in-the-bag riding.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 19, 2017)

a_chap said:


> Baffles me why more people don't wear cycle capes when it's raining.



I like getting wet.


----------



## a_chap (May 19, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> I like getting wet.


Weirdo.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2017)

This one can double as a tent :-

 

Hardwearig Unisex Motorbike bicycle Rainproof Poncho Rain coat Hiking Camping UK  | eBay


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 23, 2017)

Yes, a camo poncho. make yourself invisible to audi drivers


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2017)

I have to say I prefer something less militaristic, but my current jacket is black - though I wear a Sam Browne when it's dark.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 2, 2017)

Embarrassingly, while setting off from the lights on Clapham North, I fell off my bike.
Didn't attach my clip to pedal properly and about 20 metres in, while sprinting, I fell...in front of about 15 cyclists.
Jesus Christ


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 2, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> Embarrassingly, while setting off from the lights on Clapham North, I fell off my bike.
> Didn't attach my clip to pedal properly and about 20 metres in, while sprinting, I fell...in front of about 15 cyclists.
> Jesus Christ


Hurt?
Did you get laughter or offers of help?

I managed to slip my toe off my pedal and in to my spokes last year. Very embarrassing


----------



## Winot (Jun 2, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> Embarrassingly, while setting off from the lights on Clapham North, I fell off my bike.
> Didn't attach my clip to pedal properly and about 20 metres in, while sprinting, I fell...in front of about 15 cyclists.
> Jesus Christ



I go that way fairly often, though not this morning.

If I see you do it again I'll be sure to offer to help.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 2, 2017)

joustmaster said:


> Hurt?
> Did you get laughter or offers of help?
> 
> I managed to slip my toe off my pedal and in to my spokes last year. Very embarrassing



Yeah, a couple of lycra-cyclists stopped, asked if I was okay, if I banged my head etc...
I was too red-faced to look at anyone. Picked up my bike quickly and went over to the pavement. Pretended it was a mechanical fault that caused the fall...but it was friggin obvious it was my pedalling 

Nothing major in the fall, just some minor cuts on the knee and arm. I have a tendency to fall well.

You fell on your spokes?! Was there much damage?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 2, 2017)

Winot said:


> I go that way fairly often, though not this morning.
> 
> If I see you do it again I'll be sure to offer to help.



Cheers!! I too always check.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 2, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> Yeah, a couple of lycra-cyclists stopped, asked if I was okay, if I banged my head etc...
> I was too red-faced to look at anyone. Picked up my bike quickly and went over to the pavement. Pretended it was a mechanical fault that caused the fall...but it was friggin obvious it was my pedalling
> 
> Nothing major in the fall, just some minor cuts on the knee and arm. I have a tendency to fall well.
> ...


My foot went into the spokes. Not the rest of me.
I snapped one and everything.

But it probably wasn't as impressive as your powerful sounding face plant.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 5, 2017)

Loads of cyclists today, then I figured out the reason...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 5, 2017)

London bridge was open but utterly silent this morning - nothing from the people walking across it. Even the motorised traffic around the south side of the bridge area seemed totally courteous and hesitant to drive as usual. very odd to experience.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 5, 2017)

fuck that.
i'm working from home today.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 16, 2017)

The anti-terrorist barriers on Blackfriar's bridge are a fucking joke.



Massive bottleneck and completely over-engineered. What's wrong with slim bollards?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 16, 2017)

It's those sharp sticky out bits on the side that look like they'll leave a big fucking hole in someone's shin if they happen to go a bit to close to one side or the other. Clearly not designed for the job, just used what they could find at short notice I presume.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jun 17, 2017)

Got them on all of the bridges afaict, vauxhall is a nightmare, lost a third of the cycle lane going north as well.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 17, 2017)

The solution to this problem is to live North of the River, obviously.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jun 17, 2017)

Standard 'that sounds like the source of a problem'.  Or get a job south, i suppose.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 19, 2017)

sweating last nights beer out of me was awful this morning. Note to self  :No beer on schoolnights.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jun 19, 2017)

It was prettty joyous cycling in this morning, I could get used to this, except obviously I won't be able to.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 19, 2017)

Crispy said:


> The anti-terrorist barriers on Blackfriar's bridge are a fucking joke.
> 
> Massive bottleneck and completely over-engineered. What's wrong with slim bollards?



Because "terror", innit. Have to be seen to Do Something.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 19, 2017)

What about the other 10 billion metres of unobstructed pavement in the city. It's stupid.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 20, 2017)

hot hot hot. everyone in burgess park was smoking weed and having a cool tinnie tonight.mostly the schoolies from the academy 200m away


----------



## iamwithnail (Jun 21, 2017)

Crispy said:


> What about the other 10 billion metres of unobstructed pavement in the city. It's stupid.



So much this. Bridges are protected but not embankment. Or Oxford Street. 

Was melting yesterday, totally blissful weather to cycle in, just really struggling when I stopped at the lights! Nearly got a ticket for going down a one way (yeah, on me) - it had been suspended for four months while there was building work, and I just got.into that habit. It's literally 30m of one way next to start Vincent's square, or a U route of about 800m extra. Cop said he'd be issuing tickets next week, but didn't give me one. Fair enough. Still never had one in 9 years of London cycling.


----------



## craigxcraig (Jun 21, 2017)

Crispy said:


> What about the other 10 billion metres of unobstructed pavement in the city. It's stupid.



I cross Waterloo - going south they've moved the barrier onto the pavement, North is still in the road. Not sure if this is the same on other bridges but the barriers only cover the river - the 100m or so either side are free of barriers iykwim? Said terrorist would surely choose there. Or Oxford Circus?


----------



## stavros (Jun 23, 2017)

Although riding in the secondary position, i.e. on the left, I think I must've held up some drivers behind me yesterday, as one passenger yelled as they overtook me, "Ride on the pavement, you silly cunt!". 

I'm many things, but I'm not silly.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 27, 2017)

stavros said:


> one passenger yelled as they overtook me, "Ride on the pavement, you silly cunt!".


Espirt d'escalier response:
"Drive in the sea, dickhead!"


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 11, 2017)

My hand-built rear wheel needs a rebuild - 4 years and 70 to 80,000 miles - not bad for 90 quid ... it's rare for one of my wheels to last longer than 18 months - Spa Cycles - Sputnik rim...
As usual, though I noticed the broken spoke 2 weeks ago, it's taken me until today to order a new wheel  -  so it's getting a bit spongy - hopefully there will be enough left to rebuild once I've found a suitable bike shop.


----------



## plurker (Jul 11, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> 4 years and 70 to 80,000 miles



That's a whole lot of miles; I do about 4k a year (only commuting, I don't ride for pleasure) and thought that was a lot!


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 11, 2017)

Yeah, that's a helluva lot!  I probably top out about 3k a year!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 11, 2017)

Streatham to Paddington - it's a shit commute.

Really miss smashing through Waterloo Bridge


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 11, 2017)

They've messed up Southwark, bollards reducing it to one lane on entry and big concrete blocks at the spaces where you could come in off the road, you couldn't have got a car in there anyway.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 11, 2017)

plurker said:


> That's a whole lot of miles; I do about 4k a year (only commuting, I don't ride for pleasure) and thought that was a lot!


 - I mean 7,000 to 8,000 

My commute is 1700 a year ..


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 11, 2017)

Today I deliberately left my leaky Asda jacket at home to force myself to try my £8 army poncho.

Not fantastically successful - a bit too sail-like and it kept riding-up at the front so my shorts got wet


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 13, 2017)

My second, as yet unused, horn fell off this morning and got a bit damaged - I anticipated the mounting bracket shearing by attaching a string, but unfortunately it was the nut that fell off 
I'm hoping I have an old one I can nick the horn part off .


----------



## a_chap (Jul 14, 2017)

Your bike has _two_ horns...?



Spoiler


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 14, 2017)

Indeed 

(they come in pairs)

And I have plans for an electric bell.

My battery can rarely supply sufficient current to fire both at once in any case so my plan is to have the bell wired directly to the button, then if the button continues to be held, after a short delay the first horn sounds, then after a further delay, both horns ... so I can give three levels of severity of warning.

You would be surprised how often I find it useful at junctions - as well as the usual attempt to embarrass drivers with passengers who do something really stupid.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 14, 2017)

My broken spoke somehow got wrapped up in my chain on the way home last night during a clumsy uphill gear change - because I hadn't thought to simply unscrew it from the nut 

Wheels are one thing I've never been happy to tackle myself ...


----------



## a_chap (Jul 14, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> And I have plans for an electric bell.
> 
> My battery can rarely supply sufficient current to fire both at once in any case so my plan is to have the bell wired directly to the button, then if the button continues to be held, after a short delay the first horn sounds, then after a further delay, both horns ... so I can give three levels of severity of warning.



Please upload more pics of your, er... unique bike.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 14, 2017)

Actually it's a bit embarrassing at the moment - I never seem to get around to doing all the upgrades I have planned - so no real updates ...

It seems likely that it will actually go to France with me - where I will have the time on my hands ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 14, 2017)

I posted this one last year :-


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Winot (Jul 14, 2017)

Very Mad Max.


----------



## Winot (Jul 14, 2017)

Anyway, the first 5 mins of my cycle commute (northbound on Clapham Rd) featured:

1. A southbound car pulling right across the traffic at speed without indicating. He thought he could get across before the northbound traffic pulled away from a pelican crossing. He almost wiped out the 2 cyclists ahead of me (who hadn't jumped the lights). 

2. A minicab parking in the red route bus lane to drop passengers at Stockwell tube, holding up at least 3 full buses. 

3. A car going straight through red and left into South Lambeth Rd (across the northbound cycle path). A 2nd car almost did the same but luckily saw the cyclists in his path and stopped. 

It got better after that.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 14, 2017)

I've noticed on my recent daytime rides that drivers are no less of a dick to you even when you've got a loaded child seat on the back. Some absolute bellends out there.


----------



## Winot (Jul 19, 2017)

Damn chain broke on way to work. At least it was when I was going slowly, and reasonably close to the office. Took bike to Evans (I don't like them but they were closest) and they are booked up for repairs until *29 July*! Apparently all their London shops are the same.

ETA Mobile Cycle Repairs London | On demand bike repairs claim to be able to come and fix it for £15 at my office this afternoon. Pretty good service if true.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2017)

Get yourself a chain tool - or a quicklink


----------



## Winot (Jul 19, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> Get yourself a chain tool - or a quicklink



Yeah I have got one somewhere - but I have a full day's work to do so it's easier to pay someone.

Also I suspect I need a new chain - I had the rear cog changed to a bigger one recently due to granny legs (it's a single speed bike) and I think the chain has stretched.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 19, 2017)

How much is a new bottom bracket and/or crank likely to set me back for a hybrid commuter bike?  LBS said it'll need done by next service, and I forgot to ask prices.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 19, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> I posted this one last year :-
> 
> View attachment 111318


You should send that in to GCN, it'd be a shoe in for hack/bodge of the week


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm seriously peeved I failed to get a photo of the home-made wooden rack on a bike parked outside Aldi one time - I never saw it again


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2017)

I fitted my lovely new back wheel today, but since the chain isn't actually jumping off the sprockets yet, and because I have also managed to mislay the new middle chainring I bought a few months ago, I decided instead to give the whole transmission a wash in white spirit - for the first time ever ... the chain is so well worn, the two rollers at either end of the split link fell off - and when I used a magnet to fish one of them out of the wash bottle, it came out with an impressive amount of other material stuck to it 

I bought new tyres and inner tubes from Holland and annoyingly I accidentally ordered  inner tubes with 60mm valve stems.


----------



## Winot (Aug 7, 2017)

First commute after 2 weeks holiday. Thanks a bunch YR64 HXC for the punishment pass. Reported via Met Police beta reporting service.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 7, 2017)

Winot said:


> First commute after 2 weeks holiday. Thanks a bunch YR64 HXC for the punishment pass. Reported via Met Police beta reporting service.



Now the met have started operation close pass you will hopefully see an improvement - the operation in the west mids made a huge, noticeable difference after a couple of months (helped I'm sure by the media reporting at the time which won't be anything like as plentiful for the start of the met operation).
Personally I have gone from daily close passes/weekly seriously dangerous ones to many days no close passes at all and seriously dangerous ones maybe monthly. Since I got a camera on my bike earlier this year I've only reported one incident (though there have been a couple of others I failed to have my cameras charged and wasn't filming).


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 24, 2017)

Yesterday on the way to work on a narrow section of a shared path, some barely-beyond-millenial did the usual twattish thing of not adjusting his speed and planning his overtake for a few seconds later, but instead cutting down the middle beween me (from behind) and an oncoming cyclist and when I informed him of his twattishness he muttered some accusation that I wasn't wearing a helmet.
When I expressed disbelief, he changed it to me being selfish for wearing headphones - as if it was alright to cut people up if they get a couple of seconds' auditory warning - no bell or vocalisation had been used.
I didn't get a chance to discuss his weird notions of moral equivalency or whether it was alright for deaf people to cycle - the irony that we were having this conversation in spite of my carefully chosen open headphones and ambient music apparently escaped him ...

This morning started out well. Several decent overtakes of me on the path, then later as I was negociating a steep downhill with challenging surface and camber at around 20MPH,  some idiot cuts past me on the inside.
This hill used to regularly have cars flying off on the bend and crashing through the fence so now has a raised kerb to keep the idiots on the road - plus a 20MPH speed limit.
Fate sadly conspired to deprive me of shadenfreude and I got no satisfaction beyond aiming epithets in his direction. The younger, lighter rider got away before I could properly bend his ear.


----------



## iamwithnail (Aug 24, 2017)

I pumped up my tyres after yesterday's utter grind of a commute.  They were at about 25(psi?) rather than the usual 80 I cut about with on roads.  Yesterday was nay great for a bunch of reasons, including the woman trying to undertake me on the left, from the wrong, left turning lane while turning right coming from Chadwick onto Lyndhurst.  Bloody idiot, didn't even save her any time.


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 6, 2017)

Crikey. Cycling into the City is a bit harder than pootling along towards Victoria on all that segregated cycle route, eh? Had a couple of brilliant commutes in, flying over London Bridge with fog and mist lying on the water, sun in the sky early one morning was a particular highlight, and getting home in 23 minutes was also good.  Also had some horrors - there are a bunch of closures on the main N/S routes (New Kent road crossing, back of the shard, round Tooley street, to name but a few.). LBG was jammed solid on Monday, literally not moving, and those new barriers are fucking awful and not helping.  Ended up giving up, chucking my bike over the barrier and walking over the bridge, it was that bad.


----------



## nick (Sep 7, 2017)

Just moved offices to the Wharf of lost souls (commuting from Tulse Hill).

Christ that CS3 is one narrow path.

Been doing it on a 20yr old Trek mountain bike that was languishing in the shed, because my real bike got nicked in August. Was hoping it would do me until I was able to sort a new bike, but the chain / cassette / front derailleur and chain rings are all fucked so I only have about 3 working ratios - all of which have me spinning at what feels like 200rpm.
Have bitten the bullet and booked it into Brixton Cycles for resuscitation in the hope it will see me through until the end of the year


----------



## BigTom (Sep 21, 2017)

Undercover operation to catch drivers too close to cyclists praised

West Mids police say the close pass operation has cut cyclist KSIs by 20% - needs longer term numbers and there's a press / statistical release coming next week but my lived experience commuting in Birmingham says this is true. Quite a few other forces have started this and a bunch came to a training day a week or two ago. I would really suggest that everyone write to their PCC and ask them to get your local force to implement this operation. I have been genuinely surprised at the noticeable difference I've seen in close passing since the operation started last year.


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 22, 2017)

The temporary red light at Mawbey Road crossing the Old Kent Road is stuck on permanent red (going south) for anyone that commutes that way.  Was like that last night cycling home (realised after literally 5 minutes of waiting there), and was still on this morning when I jogged in.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 22, 2017)

iamwithnail said:


> Crikey. Cycling into the City is a bit harder than pootling along towards Victoria on all that segregated cycle route, eh? Had a couple of brilliant commutes in, flying over London Bridge with fog and mist lying on the water, sun in the sky early one morning was a particular highlight, and getting home in 23 minutes was also good.  Also had some horrors - there are a bunch of closures on the main N/S routes (New Kent road crossing, back of the shard, round Tooley street, to name but a few.). LBG was jammed solid on Monday, literally not moving, and those new barriers are fucking awful and not helping.  Ended up giving up, chucking my bike over the barrier and walking over the bridge, it was that bad.



Sod that bridge. Go a bit further west and cross Southwark Bridge. Much more pleasant.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 23, 2017)

38 tooth 8 speed Shimano sprockets are like hen's teeth at the moment.

Having mislaid the one I bought back in the spring and with my chain drinking lube there was no tomorrow (I was getting close to trying grease  ), I was about to cough up £20 including delivery from Germany when luckily I found one on Ebay for £8 delivered - so I should be able to replace the whole transmission next weekend - which I hate doing as we approach the rain and salt season - not that there's much salt in these days of mild winters .. I was going to add "grit", but there's always plenty of that on my rustic commute over red sandstone.

In spite of my chain beginning to resemble the ones on my hanging baskets, I've only had it jump off the teeth a couple of times, so my main fear is breakage. When I split it a few weeks back to give it a decent clean, the end links fell apart.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 23, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> 38 tooth 8 speed Shimano sprockets are like hen's teeth at the moment.



Shimano have only made one 8 speed groupset (Claris) for the last ten years. They will be getting scarce...


----------



## weepiper (Sep 23, 2017)

DownwardDog said:


> Shimano have only made one 8 speed groupset (Claris) for the last ten years. They will be getting scarce...


He rides a mountain bike. Even Altus is a 9 speed group now though and the only 8 speed group left is Tourney which doesn't have replaceable chainrings so it's a case of new old stock. Or a really expensive TA one.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 23, 2017)

gentlegreen 8 speed chain will run fine on a 9 speed chainset so that might be the best way to go soon (or a whole new bike)


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 23, 2017)

weepiper said:


> (or a whole new bike)




My original plan was to leave it in the UK when I leave in a few years' time, and buy a couple of Decathlon bikes when I get there, but just lately I have realised that since I have big stuff to take anyway, I might as well take it.
It's only the frame that's original in any case.
I have about 4 cassettes and chains, so I will look out on ebay for more chainwheels.

My cycling in France will probably be a lot less, so I should be OK for a bit - perhaps I'll investigate switching to more speeds.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 23, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> My original plan was to leave it in the UK when I leave in a few years' time, and buy a couple of Decathlon bikes when I get there,



Leaving aside the _sagesse_ or otherwise of buying a B'Twin in the first place. Why are you getting two?


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 23, 2017)

weepiper said:


> He rides a mountain bike. Even Altus is a 9 speed group now though and the only 8 speed group left is Tourney which doesn't have replaceable chainrings so it's a case of new old stock. Or a really expensive TA one.



Tourney is 7 speed. Maybe GG should downgrade!


----------



## weepiper (Sep 23, 2017)

DownwardDog said:


> Tourney is 7 speed. Maybe GG should downgrade!


6/7/8. All uses the same chain.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 23, 2017)

DownwardDog said:


> Leaving aside the _sagesse_ or otherwise of buying a B'Twin in the first place. Why are you getting two?



I figured I would want reliable transport stuck out in the sticks - though I will actually have the time to fix them properly - plus I will have a car for the first year or two, and amazingly there are actually buses in the area I'm hoping to move to ... and in any case Carrefour deliver these days


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2017)

I have a duff foot so need to take it easy this weekend, and I have the wherewithal to replace my transmission, but my super-worn chain is refusing to snap or leap off the sprocket teeth every time I stomp on the pedals.  

At the very least I have to fix a few lighting gremlins.

Having rather late in the day realised the efficacy of polythene milk cartons as light diffusers and fitted one to the front of the bike, I'm now planning to cut a circle for the rear light that is otherwise too bright to use apart from the few times a year when I have to ride in dense fog ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 8, 2017)

I tried and failed to flatten a sheet of milk carton plastic on my hotplate, but fortuitously a while back I acquired some serious margarine tubs - from the days when they were almost as well made as Tupperware and the lids have just about the right opacity.
So I hot-snotted my existing lamps inside and I still have the option of taking that off and going "naked" 
The lamp above is my German-approved rear light and reflector which is all I tend to use on shared paths.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 8, 2017)

I think I probably need to fit a new chain and cogs next weekend.
Today was the first time I have ever had to remove a link to stop the chain rubbing on the back of the tensioner on the small-small combo 
It may help to explain why I have quite often recently found myself accidentally using big-bigish on the way home - a ratio that is only just possible with a new chain.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2017)

Young woman cycling towards me this morning with a string of *green* LEDs up front.
When she got close enough I saw they were Xmas trees 
Infinitely preferable to all the idiots lit up like lighthouses and burning my retinas of course.

Given I have a hefty 12 volt supply available, perhaps I should come up with some suitably ironic flashing lights ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 19, 2017)

Fitted new transmission on Saturday and somehow didn't notice that the front gear cable was hanging on by a few threads, so when gear changing started getting problematic, I thought maybe it was down to the righthand crank somehow having settled on further or closer ... whatever it was I spent a lot of time thinking about it and no time actually checking it ...
Luckily I spotted it as I was getting my bike off the rack at work last night and managed to get home with minimal gear changes ... luckily I had a new inner cable at home.
When I was using SRAM front shifters, they used to fail before the cable rusted through and I usually fitted a new cable at the same time.

It only took me an hour to fit


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 19, 2017)

How are your cables rusting? Can you even buy not stainless steel cables these days?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 19, 2017)

DownwardDog said:


> How are your cables rusting? Can you even buy not stainless steel cables these days?


I tend to buy rubbish ones in Wilkos 

It could be I clamped it too tight ...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 19, 2017)

Even Shimano branded SS cables are only £1.70!


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 19, 2017)

Oops - apparently Wilkos' are only galvanised.
The replacement as it happens is genuine Shimano


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 3, 2017)

What's with all these cretins playing music out of bluetooth speakers as they commute? I understand (and would do it) if you were out on a day trip somewhere, but sitting at the lights playing Big Band versions of Marvin Gaye's Sexual Healing is just fucking obnoxious (not least because it was a terrible version, and terrible shitty tinny speakers.)  Bad enough people playing music on speakers on buses and trains, now I have to endure it cycling?  Fuckers.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 3, 2017)

iamwithnail said:


> What's with all these cretins playing music out of bluetooth speakers as they commute? I understand (and would do it) if you were out on a day trip somewhere, but sitting at the lights playing Big Band versions of Marvin Gaye's Sexual Healing is just fucking obnoxious (not least because it was a terrible version, and terrible shitty tinny speakers.)  Bad enough people playing music on speakers on buses and trains, now I have to endure it cycling?  Fuckers.


Because Boris told them headphones were dangerous.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 3, 2017)

ha


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 3, 2017)

There's an American cycle-vlogger who always has a crappy local commercial station playing in the background.

Personally I wear (open-back) headphones and play calming music - a bit like this :-


----------



## BigTom (Nov 3, 2017)

iamwithnail said:


> What's with all these cretins playing music out of bluetooth speakers as they commute? I understand (and would do it) if you were out on a day trip somewhere, but sitting at the lights playing Big Band versions of Marvin Gaye's Sexual Healing is just fucking obnoxious (not least because it was a terrible version, and terrible shitty tinny speakers.)  Bad enough people playing music on speakers on buses and trains, now I have to endure it cycling?  Fuckers.



Yeah, what GG said. So much abuse for wearing headphones but want to listen to music so open speakers.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 6, 2017)

I quite like the speakers on bike thing, especially when there's a kind of mismatch like the burly tough guy I saw on a bike a couple of years ago blasting out George Michael's 'Faith'. 

I have a portable record player/hifi system that would fit in the front tray of my Pashley very comfortably, but the potholes of North London might make spinning my favourite Adge Cutler records a bit impractical, that and I'd look like a hipster douche.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 6, 2017)

One of my favourite memories is from the 2003 edition of Paris Brest Paris.

Understandably most people get a little bit 'giddy' when they start the return leg from Brest - 600km done, just 600km to go. Me, I had a radio strapped to the handlebars linked via a little FM transmitter to a minidisc player. I must have ridden for an hour or so playing music at full volume and singing at the top of my voice.

I like to think I helped raise the morale of the poor sods still riding to Brest.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 11, 2017)

The lunatics have taken over all the asylums - including now the Bristol to Bath railway path - which used to be the most enjoyable part of my working day.
Not just the idiots cutting up all and sundry, but the retina-piercing lights - alternating dangerously with the unlit -  - I estimate that maybe 10 percent would comply with German regulations.

I've been sent to casualty once with a suspected scaphoid fracture and another bike crashed into the back of me, but I managed to stay upright.

So I will be going to work via suburban side streets and possibly the Frome valley river park - with all its extra wildlife, and on the way home there is a bus lane.
It has the added advantage of connecting me more with the local community - the railway path during rush hour is now more like the M32 than a linear park.

I suppose it's a reasonable option for someone with 40 years' experience on two and four wheels.

I feel sad for the pedestrians and wobbly cyclists left to the mercy of the thugs and idiots, but my remonstrations appear to have fallen mostly on deaf ears.
There is a meeting being held locally at the end of the month to discuss what might be done about it, but I will leave that for others.

I have about 3 years left at work - which is going so well, post-restructuring that I will probably miss it, and I want my journeys to and from there to not detract from that.
Doubtless in a week or two I will wonder why I didn't do this years earlier.


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 11, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> Not just the idiots cutting up all and sundry, but the retina-piercing lights - alternating dangerously with the unlit -  - I estimate that maybe 10 percent would comply with German regulations.



What have German regulations got to do with the Bath to Bristol bike path?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 11, 2017)

DownwardDog said:


> What have German regulations got to do with the Bath to Bristol bike path?


FFS


----------



## a_chap (Nov 11, 2017)

DownwardDog said:


> What have German regulations got to do with the Bath to Bristol bike path?



German lighting regulations.

I only know this because, in the years before LED lights became seriously bright, Audax riders used to be vexed that dynamos were limited to 3 watts due to "German lighting regulations".

I have no idea (i.e. can't be arsed to Google it) what that current German regulations are, but I suspect they require lighting to be less bright than they could be. And certainly a lot less bright than gentlegreen would like them to be on the Bath to Bristol bike path.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 11, 2017)

The key thing is that they insist that front lights have a proper cut-off - as does mine - while actually still being very bright.
I'm not up to date with whether in Germany these days, *rear *lights are restricted to a sensible level.

Personally I don't care what happens on winding country roads - I might even deploy a bright flashing rear light myself, but when the oncoming cyclist is close enough to touch, cycle lights are obscenely bright now.

Judging by the helmets and hiviz and comments on local fora, it's largely fear of a collision that will never happen when they are nose to tail on an off-road path - and I am one of only a handful of people heading in the opposite direction to 99 percent of the traffic so the offenders almost never experience it done to them - and my endeavours to make up for that fact have not had the desired effect.

Over the years I've tried polite requests, covering my eyes, sarcasm, and last night - hopefully my last commute on the path, I shouted "bad dog" as I retaliated in place of "your lights are too bright". I considered riding the whole distance with my flood light switched on, but enough is enough.

My new commuting routes will involve using the recently upgraded zebra crossing on the path and I anticipate plenty of future interactions with the selfish - using my bike as a shield as I encourage pedestrians to assert themselves - perhaps it's a cue to fit some RGB lighting designed to be visible from the side.
So in effect my last 3 years in Bristol will see me acting a bit like the lollipop man who patrolled that crossing 30 years ago as well as tending a rock garden at that spot.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 11, 2017)

iamwithnail said:


> What's with all these cretins playing music out of bluetooth speakers as they commute? I understand (and would do it) if you were out on a day trip somewhere, but sitting at the lights playing Big Band versions of Marvin Gaye's Sexual Healing is just fucking obnoxious (not least because it was a terrible version, and terrible shitty tinny speakers.)  Bad enough people playing music on speakers on buses and trains, now I have to endure it cycling?  Fuckers.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 12, 2017)

Today's cycle mechanical farce ...

I fitted new brake pads in my back brake and decided it was time to replace the front cable so I chopped off the frayed end anticipating using the brand new "universeel" (sic) cable I bought from a Dutch supplier a while back...

I'm guessing it's "universeel" on a Dutch bike, but instead of having a cylindrical lever end (C) it had a ferrule (B). 

 

To save wasting it, I may have a go at soldering on an end from an old cable at some point. I assume the type C fitting won't be made of meltable metal ...
Around the same time I ordered new tyres from Germany and accidentally ordered inner tubes with 60mm valves. 

I was panicking for a bit because I had no front brake, but fortunately after giving up on peeling off strands from an old cable so it would go up the outer, found a stash of crappy, but brand new Willko cables...


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 13, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> Today's cycle mechanical farce ...
> 
> I fitted new brake pads in my back brake and decided it was time to replace the front cable so I chopped off the frayed end anticipating using the brand new "universeel" (sic) cable I bought from a Dutch supplier a while back...
> 
> I'm guessing it's "universeel" on a Dutch bike, but instead of having a cylindrical lever end (C) it had a ferrule (B).



That's not a ferrule. A ferrule is the metal or plastic cap that slides over the end of the outer housing.

A universal (or universeel) cable has an MTB terminal on one end and a road terminal on the other end - you cut off the end you don't need. Check the other end of your Dutch bargain.

You can make a new terminal by casting it on to the end of the cable but it's going to cost far more in noxious materials (propane, lead, flux, methyl hydrate) than a new cable and the process probably gives you cancer. I made some for a tandem once and I'm fairly sure the process took 5-10 years off my life.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 13, 2017)

DownwardDog said:


> That's not a ferrule. A ferrule is the metal or plastic cap that slides over the end of the outer housing.
> 
> A universal (or universeel) cable has an MTB terminal on one end and a road terminal on the other end - you cut off the end you don't need. Check the other end of your Dutch bargain.
> 
> You can make a new terminal by casting it on to the end of the cable but it's going to cost far more in noxious materials (propane, lead, flux, methyl hydrate) than a new cable and the process probably gives you cancer. I made some for a tandem once and I'm fairly sure the process took 5-10 years off my life.


The other end is plain wire


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 13, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> The other end is plain wire
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



I reckon they've done you up the bugle then. That's not a universal cable.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 13, 2017)

DownwardDog said:


> I reckon they've done you up the bugle then. That's not a universal cable.


I reckon since the cable is already tinned, I shouldn't have too much trouble soldering it


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 13, 2017)

First ride in off the railway path - not the pleasant steady gradient, but I will cope OK.
Given it's still light in the morning, I will try the river path tomorrow.

The journey home will be more interesting, but it's just one mile downhill in a quiet bus lane, so I reckon I will be OK.


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 13, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> I reckon since the cable is already tinned, I shouldn't have too much trouble soldering it



You don't just have to solder it, you have to make a new terminal that's not going to come off and send you under a bus. A V-brake lever has a mechanical advantage of 2:1 and an average man has a grip strength of 40kg...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 13, 2017)

Oh well, the outer is still useful ...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 13, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> I reckon since the cable is already tinned, I shouldn't have too much trouble soldering it


You know what part of a bike I really wouldn't want to risk a home bodge job on?

The brakes


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 14, 2017)

The scenic river route to work was not a great success - perhaps I will use it in the summer.
Firstly it was a nightmare crossing a main road at the worst possible point - 3 way junction near the M32.
Secondly there were a lot of slopes in the park and along the lake and river with wet leaves, and the two cyclists I encountered both had hideous bright flashing lights - so I think the suburban street option is the best bet - with only a few builders in their vans to get trained-up.

Last night's ride home along the bus lane was OK - I didn't hold up the very few buses - and just one taxi eager to share it. Biggest problem was traffic lights slowing me down.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 15, 2017)

Day 3 avoiding using the railway path ...

Last night's journey home along the bus lane reminded me why I don't usually do it.
I used my high beam several times on people illegally parked in it, plus those who seemed likely to take a chance and pull into it.

And this morning, the long suburban road with cars parked either side I used to only ride a short part of ... masses of drivers rushing to beat others to the queue at the junction with the main road into town.
I used my high beam a lot to stop them taking the piss.

I have been rationalising the experience by thinking perhaps it's better to be agressive with car drivers than clueless cyclists.

I will give it till the end of this week so I can at least say I tried ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 16, 2017)

I lasted three whole days.

Last night's ride home in the bus lane reminded me why I gave up riding motorcycles. 
There was a car lurking over the line at every junction. The first one pulled out anyway and there was also one to my right planning to turn left, and the potential of a right hook from the other direction.
And some serious drain covers ...

So I'm back to the chaos on the railway path


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 21, 2017)

38 tooth middle chainrings appear to be obsolete now 

Surely people still have them on hybrid 9, 10 and 11 speed bikes ?

I suppose I'll need to "upgrade" my bike eventually, but I have several years' supply of chains and cassettes (they were cheap) ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 21, 2017)

Oh well.

I see Decathlon do a whole Crankset - can't tell if the cogs come off.
But I may have run out of big and little cogs anyway ...

15 - Cycling - 7 to 9 Speed Triple Chainset, 175mm - 42x32x22


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 21, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> Oh well.
> 
> I see Decathlon do a whole Crankset - can't tell if the cogs come off.
> But I may have run out of big and little cogs anyway ...
> ...


Do you really need a 22 tooth front cog on anything other than a mountain bike?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 21, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Do you really need a 22 tooth front cog on anything other than a mountain bike?


I must have copied the wrong one

I definitely need the bigger cogs.

A bit more Googling reveals several sources of cheap riveted cranksets at a fraction of the price of individual 38 tooth cogs.

28 38 48 square taper - Google Search


----------



## stavros (Nov 25, 2017)

I had a very pleasant rural ride this morning. That was until 2 miles from home as I had to go through the city centre. I've done that many times before but fuck me, the amount of traffic was ludicrous. You've still got 4 and a half weeks to buy your shit, you pricks! Plus you've got the train, the buses, the park-and-ride and your own feet!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2017)

"Black Weekend" - we aren't American FFS.


----------



## stavros (Nov 26, 2017)

Hopefully my movement in between the cars to cut to near the front might have inspired some of them to ditch the cars and take two wheels instead.

Yeah, right.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 26, 2017)

You can’t bring home a massive telly made by some unheard of brand on a bike, although I probably could on one of mine.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 20, 2017)

Just had my first no-question homicidal driver chase me (and my partner) and do a punishment pass at high speed. A royal mail van driver who picked a fight because we looked funny at his van for being parked on a double yellow obscuring a driveway and obscuring our view out of a junction. There was no need for him to be parked there, there was miles of empty single yellow a little bit further back. He picked a vocal aggressive fight with us and after we realised he was just being a cunt we cycled away - only for him to come screaming up the hill after us and pass with a couple of inches to spare at 30mph. Then stopped (on another double yellow!) and got out his van I think to offer a square go. This cunt 

 

So we've tweeted royal mail with it. I hope he loses his job, the homicidal prick. He shouldn't be in charge of a vehicle.


----------



## Winot (Dec 20, 2017)

Sympathies weepiper - shakes you up that sort of thing. Maybe report to police too?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 20, 2017)

weepiper said:


> Just had my first no-question homicidal driver chase me (and my partner) and do a punishment pass at high speed. A royal mail van driver who picked a fight because we looked funny at his van for being parked on a double yellow obscuring a driveway and obscuring our view out of a junction. There was no need for him to be parked there, there was miles of empty single yellow a little bit further back. He picked a vocal aggressive fight with us and after we realised he was just being a cunt we cycled away - only for him to come screaming up the hill after us and pass with a couple of inches to spare at 30mph. Then stopped (on another double yellow!) and got out his van I think to offer a square go. This cunt
> 
> View attachment 123515
> 
> So we've tweeted royal mail with it. I hope he loses his job, the homicidal prick. He shouldn't be in charge of a vehicle.


You have the reg, time and location. So they will be able to identify the driver 100%.

Take the cunt to the cleaners, I would certainly report to the police as well.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 20, 2017)

Royalmail drivers are the worst on the road by far. 
Something seem to go wrong in their heads.

Hope you are ok


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 20, 2017)

FWIW (and you probably already know this) they are allowed to park on double yellows for deliveries, but what a fucking arsehole. Any chance there's CCTV of the road? Hope you're both OK and get a decent response from Royal Mail and/or the peelers.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 21, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> FWIW (and you probably already know this) they are allowed to park on double yellows for deliveries, but what a fucking arsehole. Any chance there's CCTV of the road? Hope you're both OK and get a decent response from Royal Mail and/or the peelers.


If the load demands it. But he was just emptying a post box. He was just a lazy twat using that as an excuse. No CCTV, it's just a residential street. A 20mph limit street with massive speed bumps which makes it all the more obvious what a bastard he was being by revving up and zooming past.
I thought about reporting it to the police but I doubt anything will happen beyond maybe a caution. I think via his employer is much more likely to have actual consequences for him, which he thoroughly deserves.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 21, 2017)

weepiper said:


> I thought about reporting it to the police but I doubt anything will happen beyond maybe a caution. I think via his employer is much more likely to have actual consequences for him, which he thoroughly deserves.


Depends on your police force I guess - we're lucky round here that west mids police seem to take cyclist safety fairly seriously - West Midland’s Police’s close pass operation sees number of cyclists killed or seriously injured fall by a fifth


----------



## plurker (Dec 21, 2017)

Two punctures in successive rides. Grr.

One more ride this year, to get home this evening. that'll take me to 3294 miles. 

So tempting to go and do six miles tomorrow for the hell of it.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 26, 2017)

plurker said:


> Two punctures in successive rides. Grr.
> 
> One more ride this year, to get home this evening. that'll take me to 3294 miles.
> 
> So tempting to go and do six miles tomorrow for the hell of it.



Make it 39, that'll be a lot more pleasing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 28, 2018)

Anyone cycle in today?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 28, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyone cycle in today?


Oo aar Jim lad - just like any other day - except for deep snow - I draw the line there.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 28, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyone cycle in today?


it was fine except for being cold, the roads were ok (main ones anyway, the side ones felt slightly less than ok but still not bad)


----------



## BigTom (Feb 28, 2018)

nah, too cold, I've got a bus pass for this week. Only a little snow on the ground so just use main roads and it's fine but I ain't dealing with that windchill!


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 28, 2018)

i did wish I had better gloves I admit


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 28, 2018)

I had a puncture last night, so left my bike at work, so I would have had to get the bus in anyway. I'm not cycling home though. Too many uncleared roads to be safe enough to


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm anxiously awaiting gaijinboy to get back from Canary Wharf.  Back in the day I used to commute to Chiswick from Brixton snow or no snow and took a fair few tumbles on ice.  These days I won't do it any more - don't bounce like I used to plus I work locally so I can walk anyway.  I wish he wouldn't either but he point blank refuses to take the train/bus/tube

eta he's back "I loved it - the peace and the calm on the roads was so lovely - I wouldn't want to miss out on it".


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 1, 2018)

Main roads (in london) fine again today... i reckon it would have been a nightmare trying to get in by bus though, there weren't many about, not as much of any traffic.

Walking seemed much more treacherous yesterday, the pavements are icy.

oh and my lock froze, I had to pour boiling water on it to be able to get home from work.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 1, 2018)

Cycling into 30MPH winds was interesting - thankfully only light snow and it kept the paths and roads empty.
Probably heading home around 2PM when the snow is expected in earnest - having the wind behind me will be a bonus.
Thankfully the roads going home are fairly quiet and the surfaces too rough to get slippery.
Had icebergs in my water bottle after only 30 minutes


----------



## plurker (Mar 2, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> Main roads (in london) fine again today...



I ditched the racing bike in favour of a hybrid with slightly more grip and disc brakes for the past couple of days.
This morning was fine, but I'm looking with a little worry outside atm - my route is mainly bus routed though so tends to be gritted and relatively clear. Not like the bike lanes....

 [


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2018)

The roads here are covered in snow, so I'm getting the bus, but I've seen a few cyclists. I am struggling to understand what's going through their heads. Don't they care about their own safety?


----------



## plurker (Mar 19, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> The roads here are covered in snow, so I'm getting the bus, but I've seen a few cyclists. I am struggling to understand what's going through their heads. Don't they care about their own safety?



Rule #9 

It was fucking freezing today, but I managed to get lucky with some lights, catch a long draft off a van down Kennington Rd and have a little catch-me-if-you-can riding with a lycraCannondale man - lost him eventually.

I got home in just under 30mins, which is pretty quick - a way off my quickest, but faster than I've been for a few months. Riding fast in the cold to warm up


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 20, 2018)

Very rare for me to take a Monday off - especially at short notice, but the roads looked iffy at 7 am and I wasn't feeling 100 percent in any case. As it happens, the only bus route affected in Bristol was due to a steep hill I have to descend, so I was faced with walking 4 miles on icy pavements and risking a tumble, or catching two buses and being exposed to unfamiliar germs, so I decided that staying in bed was the better part of valour.

Annoyingly, by 10am the sun was shining on dry roads ...


----------



## a_chap (Mar 20, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> ...or catching two buses and being exposed to unfamiliar germs...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 20, 2018)

a_chap said:


>



I work in a huge petri dish - I was off sick for 12 days last year as it was so I don't want to be exposed to a whole other raft of unfamiliar species.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 4, 2018)

A fortnight ago when replacing my rear mech that had folded into my rear wheel and forced me to walk to work for 3 days, I fitted a brand new, normally bullet-proof Conti rear tyre, so didn't check my tyre pressure the whole of last weekend, so it was not a good start to the working week.
Whatever it was must have been perfectly arranged in the road because it was no longer there when I replaced the tube - and I had two commutes with imperfectly aligned gears.

And again tonight on the way home - not a good time to find out just how useless my pump had become through years of non-use.
Luckily I was only a mile and a bit from home and it's mostly downhill and I never actually grounded the rim.

This time it was firmly wedged in the tyre.

I haven't fixed a puncture for years...


----------



## stavros (Sep 14, 2018)

After detouring to avoid a roundabout with massive tailbacks on the way home this afternoon, I then had to dismount and wheel along the pavement to cut a traffic jam which came from the same roundabout. Quite what it would take for some drivers to consider other, less frustrating options is beyond me.


----------



## stavros (Sep 15, 2018)

I tried to do some sprint intervals on a fairly steep hill this morning, on my lowest of three chainrings. However, when I put any serious pressure on it it slipped. It doesn't do this on the two bigger sets, regardless of the downward pressure, and the chain is new, so am I right to presume that it's the ring itself that's the problem?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)

stavros said:


> I tried to do some sprint intervals on a fairly steep hill this morning, on my lowest of three chainrings. However, when I put any serious pressure on it it slipped. It doesn't do this on the two bigger sets, regardless of the downward pressure, and the chain is new, so am I right to presume that it's the ring itself that's the problem?


Sounds like it - you may be able to reverse it to get more life from it.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 16, 2018)

stavros said:


> I tried to do some sprint intervals on a fairly steep hill this morning, on my lowest of three chainrings. However, when I put any serious pressure on it it slipped. It doesn't do this on the two bigger sets, regardless of the downward pressure, and the chain is new, so am I right to presume that it's the ring itself that's the problem?



Is it slipping at the front or rear? It could be slipping on the cassette but only when it's on the small ring at the front because that it is when you're putting the most torque through the drivetrain.


----------



## stavros (Sep 16, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> Is it slipping at the front or rear? It could be slipping on the cassette but only when it's on the small ring at the front because that it is when you're putting the most torque through the drivetrain.



I think it must be at the rear, because it couldn't slip to a bigger ring due to the tension. I can't replicate it with the bike stationary as it's only with the high power that it happens.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 17, 2018)

Assuming everything is correctly adjusted then start with a new chain. If that doesn't fix it then get a new cassette.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 17, 2018)

I missed that it's a new chain on old cassette - so yes - New cassette. Personally I have yet to do the chain rotation thing successfully and am back to replacing the whole lot at the same time.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 17, 2018)

If you change the chain as soon as your Park CC-3.2 tells you it's worn you get through 3 or 4 chains per cassette. As worn chains wear cassettes (and chainrings) quicker it's a false economy to use a chain past its normal life even if it stills shifts fine.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 17, 2018)

My cheapo chains seem to form a co-dependant relationship with my cassettes so quickly I gave up - perhaps you need to swap the chains more frequently at the start ?

(I bought a chain guage AND link pliers to make it easier to do ...)


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 17, 2018)

Cycled in today, first time in 8 years. Yes I was slow, yes my arse has disowned me. But I enjoyed it


----------



## weepiper (Sep 17, 2018)

Dovydaitis said:


> Cycled in today, first time in 8 years. *Yes I was slow*, yes my arse has disowned me. But I enjoyed it


Still lapping everyone sat on the couch.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 18, 2018)

That was an interesting experiment. Bristol got drizzle rather than wind, but it was 18 degrees so I put on a cotton shirt instead of my flappy coat and I arrived comically damp, but non-hypothermic 

So much for the good ...

I heard a crunch after about a mile as something plasticky passed through or past my back wheel and I spent some time wondering what it could have been as I'd seen nothing on the path .. I wondered if I'd somehow managed to drag a bit of rubbish out of the hall and it had lodged in just the right spot ...  I was so relieved my rear shifter still worked, I ploughed on regardless.

A while later I realised my £30 battery had fallen off and somehow not torn off the connector 
I've had two winters from it, but I might have squeezed another couple - after which I will have retired so less need for it.
The scrunching was the apple juice bottle it was housed in - so I may keep the replacement in my rear basket bag instead - I clearly need to improve on what was there - it at least needs a safety cord like almost everything else I carry on my bike.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 18, 2018)

I found my battery on the way home 
So it's a good job my supplier was out of stock of its replacement 

And the rain stopped and the sun came out 

Oh and it wasn't covered in dog poo


----------



## Sea Star (Nov 15, 2018)

Dovydaitis said:


> Cycled in today, first time in 8 years. Yes I was slow, yes my arse has disowned me. But I enjoyed it


Not 8 years but quite a while. Last time I cycled in regularly was in 2012. I think I managed a few cycle commutes in 2015 to 2017, but not many. I'm not as happy on the heavily congested London roads as I used to be and of course, then, there's asthma, which has got a lot worse in the last 5 years.

Now I've moved office to Stratford and the route, on the face of it, seems like it should be a lot more pleasant. I tried a ride a few weeks ago and it took over two hours (public transport takes about 90 minutes, and by car its about an hour). But there aren't great options for getting over the river. I used the Greenwich foot tunnel which slows me down quite a bit, and makes me anxious to use so I'd rather not. Then going home I used the cable car, which really does soak up the time. Then I got lost between Blackeath and North Greenwich, somewhere near Charlton - so took me even longer to get home.

Today I was armed with the Google maps direction finder thingy talking to me and I ended up going via the Greenwich foot tunnel again. Took me about 100 minutes this time - and obviously I will get quicker as I regain fitness. But the north lift in the tunnel was out and I was gasping by the top - nice gentleman I recognised from my old LCC days offered to help me (he didn;t recognise me) but I declined with thanks.

I get a bit fed up with the random things some men shout at me when I'm cycling but I try not to let it get to me - last time some geezer did go out of his way to tell me he liked my bike so it's not all negative :-p

Looking forward to heading home around 4ish. Probably a very similar route but google maps will be guiding me as long as my batteries hold out!

Going to be trying for one or two days a week at the moment - then I might up it to three when I feel a bit fitter.


----------



## Winot (Feb 28, 2019)

There seem to be a lot more cyclists in London without lights this winter. Sometimes they have a working front light and a non-working rear - I went through a phase of letting them know but have given up now as there are too many. Sometimes they just don’t have any lights. Fucking stupid. 

Not sure why there are more (or if it’s my imagination). Perhaps more cyclists overall and more occasional cyclists?


----------



## ferrelhadley (Feb 28, 2019)

Climate change seems to be having quite the impact on some of our flora and fauna. Just today I seen a creature that is usually deep in hibernation at this time of year. The "summer cyclist", obvious by their fresh plumage of brand new Rapha gear. They seem to have emerged early from their hibernation in the tube tunnels to brave the near 20C cold conditions.  One hopes the variable climate does not kill them with a sudden cold snap or a bit of rain.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 28, 2019)

Yes. Out in force yesterday. overtaking on narrow, busy paths purely because I happen to be grey and bald and riding a utilitarian bike - then subjecting my eyeballs to a rear strobe until I found some opportunities to be extra polite to others and hang back.
in the old days I would take risks and sprint back past them, but life is just too short.


----------



## likesfish (Feb 28, 2019)

Fell off my bike trying to take the corner bottom of my road skidded due to the rain 
 No shift tonight waterproofs intact unlike my knee and elbow
  Helmet didn't help as didn't hit my head which is good. 
  Think my new USB front light is cursed 3 weeks still haven't used it


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 3, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> Yes. Out in force yesterday. overtaking on narrow, busy paths purely because I happen to be grey and bald and riding a utilitarian bike - then subjecting my eyeballs to a rear strobe until I found some opportunities to be extra polite to others and hang back.
> in the old days I would take risks and sprint back past them, but life is just too short.



A question you could maybe answer me if you’re feeling helpful - what state is the Bristol Bath path in these days, is any of it tarmacked? I passed through Bitton on a ride last week and considered taking the railway path home but wasn’t sure it was suitable for a road bike with no mudguards so I went via Keynsham/Whitchurch instead.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 3, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> A question you could maybe answer me if you’re feeling helpful - what state is the Bristol Bath path in these days, is any of it tarmacked? I passed through Bitton on a ride last week and considered taking the railway path home but wasn’t sure it was suitable for a road bike with no mudguards so I went via Keynsham/Whitchurch instead.


Blimey. it was fully tarmacked by the late 80s !
It's a bit agricultural in places and rarely actually smooth. They recently patched some of it at Bitton and are planning to do so (again) near Whitehall.

Unfortunately you will encounter branches on the BB path - and not only ones that have fallen by themselves - sadly also little piles of broken glass at critical points.

Quite frankly I will stick with my roadified MTB with kevlar tyres- not just for the path, but for some of the rural roads I ride on.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 3, 2019)

Cheers gentlegreen. I’ll stick on the proper roads on that bike then! It’s likely that I’ll take the Schwalbe Marathon-equipped Pashley up the cycle path in the summer anyway, with my son on the back to see the trains. That bike’s a bit more resilient to crap surfaces.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 7, 2019)

Will soon be back to doing my commute by bike one they sort the showers out.

WARNING LANGUAGE


----------



## stavros (Apr 26, 2019)

A driver pulled out on me a roundabout this morning and seemed quite unapologetic. I slightly ashamed to say that I lost my temper with some choice language. I'm also quite disappointed that, after memorising their number plate and make of car, when I tried to report them my local authority wanted footage of the incident. Cameras that exist for this sort of thing are not something I possess.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 23, 2019)

My cycle commute is more dangerous and only marginally less competitive than the Giro at the moment.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 23, 2019)

Good commute today.  Most of it is on country lanes but there is  the bastard A38 near the end.  

I was with my mate today so avoided last week's solo effort of  taking the wrong turning and  adding 4 miles


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 15, 2019)

Last Friday, I saw that crash at Battersea Park roundabout, I saw her.
Blood everywhere, body mangled up and her eyes open, staring into space. breathing rapidly.
She was scared. Read later that she died.

And a couple of weeks before, I saw that cyclist/ lorry incident at Clapham.

Didn't ride my bike today cos those incidents are fresh on my mind.
Horrible commutes man...


----------



## Winot (Jul 15, 2019)

Virtual Blue said:


> Last Friday, I saw that crash at Battersea Park roundabout, I saw her.
> Blood everywhere, body mangled up and her eyes open, staring into space. breathing rapidly.
> She was scared. Read later that she died.
> 
> ...



 fuck

Understandable that you didn't cycle. Take it easy for a few days.


----------



## Geoffers (Mar 21, 2022)

I love cycling to work! I _really _love cycling home from work  No other activity is simultaneously meditative and life-threatening  Thread-bump for more tales from the road.

Here’s a thing...


Why would you do this? I know you _can _see a cyclist with no lights and all dressed in black, but you see them _later _so you are _nearer_, and have_ less time_ to make adjustments. Why do many cyclists _choose _to raise chance of injury to themselves or others by having no lights and dressing like this?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 21, 2022)

I hated cycling to work and back in the dark and I made sure I retired before the clocks changed.
Mostly it was other cyclists on narrow shared paths with insanely *bright* lighting - often strobing.

I made my own lights for many years and eventually ended up with a default rear light that was a German-made StVZO lamp that most would consider too dim. I also made one with 48 LEDs that would cut through heavy fog, but I hardly used it - and eventually I put a Euro flag over the top because it was that size and shape ...

In an urban situation on a large road - which was always rare for me, I suppose I might have wanted something brighter ...


----------



## Gromit (Mar 21, 2022)

Geoffers said:


> I love cycling to work! I _really _love cycling home from work  No other activity is simultaneously meditative and life-threatening  Thread-bump for more tales from the road.
> 
> Here’s a thing...
> View attachment 315268
> ...


Like what? Who are you talking about? There's no one in the picture.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Part 2 (Mar 21, 2022)

Cycled home from a gig on Saturday for the first time in ages. It's a great way to reflect on a good night.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 3, 2022)

This is what I see every morning on my commute, a half hour traffic-free ride across the palm of god's hand. Nobody in any form of car can possibly be as happy as I am on my way to work.


----------

